# Random Thought Of The Day



## Orb

Following on from the "What's Bothering You Right Now?" thread, the original 'Random Thought of the Day' is being closed and this one is a continuation of that.

Reason being is that the larger the thread, the more strain that is put on the server. If there is server overload, one of the effects is the most recent posts on a thread not being seen.

Old thread here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/random-thought-of-the-day-19685/


----------



## h00dz

Welp, got my new mix sorted I think!


----------



## AussiePea

Posting in epic thread.

Also, stuff.


----------



## SuperSky

cosmicslop said:


> I don't care what people say.


 But it appears that you do 
Also, "jif" is a cleaning product (I bought some today), and is therefore an unacceptable pronunciation of .gif so there's really no question.


----------



## ourwater

как необычно


----------



## Amocholes

In on page 1!

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana



> You have included 290 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.
> 
> Images include use of smilies, the BB code


----------



## cmed

Post for sale. First page on soon-to-be mega thread. Prime location. Please contact your local cmed office for details.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Thank you for your services, Neo! :nw


----------



## typemismatch

*Random Thought Of The Day Part II*

Getting in on first page (hopefully). Oh no I'm going through a tunnel

Edit: woohoo


----------



## shadeguy

On first page


----------



## Kalliber

People are such liars ):


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

10 days, 470 sit and go's, $123 in profit. The poker grind continues. :yes


----------



## typemismatch

Why does it take so long to find the next digit of pi when there are only ten possibilities?


----------



## typemismatch

Kalliber said:


> People are such liars ):


Not only that but they often steal your beverage!


----------



## Vuldoc

i want to be the dictator of the US just so i can set aside days at amusement parks just for me. that way i can get on all the rides repeatedly.


----------



## Hush7

Need more sleep! :yawn


----------



## AussiePea

A 14 hour flight awaits, at least I have an isle seat and don't have to awkwardly wake people up to go to the loo.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AussiePea said:


> A 14 hour flight awaits, at least I have an isle seat and don't have to awkwardly wake people up to go to the loo.


Where ya headed? 'Merica? Have a safe flight man.

Afternoon hockey? Yes please.


----------



## AussiePea

the cheat said:


> Where ya headed? 'Merica? Have a safe flight man.
> 
> Afternoon hockey? Yes please.


Hah I wish, but I'm heading back to aus from South Africa!


----------



## Vuldoc

1408 posts maybe i should write a horror story now.


----------



## typemismatch

I left my house today and was immediately struck by lightning. Just typical. This always happens to me. Then when I arrived at Starbucks to get a coffee there was some b*****d in front of me ordering all kinds of stupid coffees with whipped cream and six different types of milk taken from an andalucian goat that then had to be shaken in a blender and set fire to or whatever. Now I've went and bought a packet of fruit pastels and every f***ing one of them is YELLOW.


----------



## tbyrfan

Two of my cousins are the biggest facebook narcissists of all time. I hope i'm not being a bad person if I block them from my news feed. :no


----------



## meganmila

I'm always tired.


----------



## probably offline

Why wont Swedish people study eastern languages? I've applied for Russian, Mandarin and Japanese and they've all been cancelled(because there weren't enough applicants). I guess I have to give up and do it on my own later(there's no way I could pay for a class). Urgghhhgugugugugugugugugu. It's so annoying.


----------



## alenclaud

Going on a walk to get lost and away from people is lovely. I need to do it more often.


----------



## shelbster18

I should probably watch The Walking Dead on On Demand instead of watching it on Sunday, so I can see Family Guy. I keep forgetting to watch the new episodes of Family Guy. >_< I still need to watch Breaking Bad, too. I've seen the first five episodes of season one and skipped around on the show.


----------



## smokeybob

this thread will one day be 11,987 posts long.


----------



## Cam1

2 tables at work over the past 4 hours... running out of ways to entertain myself.

(I just wanted to post in the new thread)


----------



## Vuldoc

i wish i knew how to cook so i didn't have to eat the same tasteless foods everyday.


----------



## Banzai

It's now nearly 1.30am and it is now my second day in attempting to complete this utterly boring paper. I wonder if I procrastinated just as much during my second year compared to now. It's always at night where I realise how little I have done and then I get really, utterly mad at myself. TOMORROW I MUST do some work. I will soon have 5 weeks of reading to catch up on if I don't do this week's reading list at least!


----------



## NicoShy

typemismatch said:


> I left my house today and was immediately struck by lightning. Just typical. This always happens to me. Then when I arrived at Starbucks to get a coffee there was some b*****d in front of me ordering all kinds of stupid coffees with whipped cream and six different types of milk taken from an andalucian goat that then had to be shaken in a blender and set fire to or whatever. Now I've went and bought a packet of fruit pastels and every f***ing one of them is YELLOW.


What?:haha


----------



## Charmander

Might be getting a dog at the weekend. It's going to include a roadtrip to Wales.


----------



## Parsnip

Charmander said:


> Might be getting a dog at the weekend. It's going to include a roadtrip to Wales.


Yay!

---------------------------------------

I have a sudden desire to purchase a microphone, force random internet people to add me to Skype, and then creepily listen to them all talking while hyperventilating into the mic.


----------



## huh

crap...doctor here I come :/ I need to be more careful


----------



## intheshadows

The local support group has a lot of new people.  I'm one of the older members still hanging around.


----------



## Zeppelin

Charmander said:


> Might be getting a dog at the weekend. It's going to include a roadtrip to Wales.


Do they speak English in Wales? Or do they speak Welsh?


----------



## Charmander

Zeppelin said:


> Do they speak English in Wales? Or do they speak Welsh?


They mostly speak English, though a small number only speak Welsh and are against English being the primary language.


----------



## shelbster18

Why do my parents still have this ****ing piece of **** car with a broken door handle where the seat won't move up because it's jammed and a radio that won't light up to where you can't see what station it's on? I was leaving Walmart and the door came open three times. I made sure I had it closed while I was still in the parking lot because it sounded like it wasn't closed all the way. The door handle tore off. I had to hold a death grip on the door all the way home. How humiliating. :mum :mum :mum

Looks like I'm going to have to drive it every now and then since my dad's Toyota truck is messed up for some reason. I'm just going to make sure the door on the driver's side is closed and get in on the other side of the car instead. So, now the door handle is completely gone. Glad that crappy door handle is gone now. Maybe they can finally get it fixed. Urrrgh. I don't understand why it's taking them so long to get this ****ty car fixed. The door handle has been broken like this for I don't know how long. 

*tries to calm down* I'll just not think of it as a big deal. I shouldn't let this ruin my day. I'll just pretend that the people who saw me when the door came open thought I was some crazy drunk. :cry I don't think that helps any.


----------



## Glass Child

_"&#8230;There are certain people who come into your life, and leave a mark&#8230; Their place in your heart is tender; a bruise of longing, a pulse of unfinished business. Just hearing their names pushes and pulls at you in a hundred ways, and when you try to define those hundred ways, describe them even to yourself, words are useless."_


----------



## Cam1

If I were to ever make a horror movie the family dog would be the only survivor.


----------



## housebunny

Cam1 said:


> If I were to ever make a horror movie the family dog would be the only survivor.


Really? What would that look like?


----------



## KelsKels

Its my weekend! Fuuuuuuuuuq yeah! Not that things have even been all that stressful. But Im still excited to lay in bed and not have to get up early.


----------



## Cam1

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You dog lovin' sadistic mofo!
> 
> Read The Tommyknockers. There's that part... you'll hate it, and I'm evil.


Haha yeah, I feel worse when dogs die in movies than humans tbh. One of the few King books I haven't read, but I actually own it I think 



housebunny said:


> Really? What would that look like?


Hmm good question, I just hate the horror movie cliche where the dog always gets killed off. I might actually put some thought into this though, I like thinking up cheesy movie plots. Maybe like the opposite of Cujo, only better.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Seven layers of hell. One for each day of the week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cam1 said:


> If I were to ever make a horror movie the family dog would be the only survivor.


I guess I'd be the antagonist of this movie :twisted No adorable puppies will be harmed upon my rampage :b


----------



## Zeppelin

Charmander said:


> They mostly speak English, though a small number only speak Welsh and are against English being the primary language.


Alright. That's good because I don't want to have to try to learn to speak Whale if I ever go to Wales.


----------



## rdrr

Versace, Versace, Versace, Versace


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural season 9 was good


----------



## Elad

a decade ago I never thought I would be, a twenty three on the verge of spontaneous combustion. woe is me. :|


----------



## uffie

I'm selfish, I'm a liar and I'm broken
**** runs through my head every day that I would never tell anyone


----------



## meganmila

Feels like it is gonna get cold!


----------



## Just Lurking

Well, s***!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking

meganmila said:


> Feels like it is gonna get cold!


Come to Canada, and we'll show you what *cold* is~


----------



## meganmila

Just Lurking said:


> Come to Canada, and we'll show you what *cold* is~


Is it like Colorado? Cause that was freezing yes.


----------



## moloko

I should really cut my hair. I've gone as long as I could without cutting it. Can't avoid it anymore. I'm starting look ridiculous.


----------



## Idontgetit

Steven Seagal takes the cake for biggest douche actor


----------



## BuzzAldrin

What's wrong? I know you probably don't want to but you can talk to me.


----------



## Just Lurking

meganmila said:


> Is it like Colorado? Cause that was freezing yes.


Put it this way.

If I turn my thermostat below 75F, this happens:


----------



## Idontgetit

Just Lurking said:


> Put it this way.
> 
> If I turn my thermostat below 75F, this happens:


IK that feel! Ontarian here


----------



## Kakumbus

I give up, nothing worked and nothing seem like it will, I'll just do what feels right from now on.


----------



## typemismatch

Cam1 said:


> Haha yeah, I feel worse when dogs die in movies than humans tbh.


So you've probably never watched the film Shooting Dogs then, thinking you would probably need a lot of hankies and some sedatives. But good news! It's only about humans being massacred. opcorn


----------



## typemismatch

Kakumbus said:


> I give up, nothing worked and nothing seem like it will, I'll just do what feels right from now on.


Have you tried rebooting it?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going on a date with a new guy and he let me pick the time, when to meet, and where. He wants to come over to my house and I told him that my parents would probably be here and he's like, "And?" So, I guess he doesn't care if they're here. lol >_> That's funny.


----------



## Parsnip

Contract came in the post. This is real. It's happening. 
D:


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> I'm going on a date with a new guy and he let me pick the time, when to meet, and where. He wants to come over to my house and I told him that my parents would probably be here and he's like, "And?" So, I guess he doesn't care if they're here. lol >_> That's funny.


The guy decides for me to meet him at Walmart out of town at 10 p.m. At least my parents aren't home tonight. My dad went to Alabama for five days and he's coming back late tomorrow night and my mom is working. So, **** yea. \(^_^)/ Don't have to worry about getting back late. I should take a shower before I go.


----------



## moloko

35 minutes in to Moby's "18" album and I'm sold. Youtube does come up with some good suggestions once in a while.


----------



## Parsnip

If this job does not lead me to a glorious path of promotion and living on the measly, but slightly more comfortable, figure of £18,000 a year I'm going to have to find someone to shack up with on a long-term basis. Or convince my employer that actually a second job will not interfere with my ability to do what I need to do so please could they not fire me for picking up a few night shifts at a bar now and then. Cannae be dealing with being the lodger, I don't want to be a lodger, I want to have at least a scummy rented bedsit where my only friends are the seagulls eyeing up my dinner through the window.


----------



## Kakumbus

typemismatch said:


> Have you tried rebooting it?


That's what I've done today.


----------



## cuppy

I hope they call me for an interview 


shelbster18 said:


> The guy decides for me to meet him at Walmart out of town at 10 p.m. At least my parents aren't home tonight. My dad went to Alabama for five days and he's coming back late tomorrow night and my mom is working. So, **** yea. \(^_^)/ Don't have to worry about getting back late. I should take a shower before I go.


Hope you have a nice time! :yes


----------



## huh

mumble mumble grumble mcstumble :blank


----------



## cybernaut

Much thanks to the Somalis for their online movie/tv pirating services. This Somali site pretty much has all of the 2013 movies such as the new Thor movie online. I'm officially canceling my Netflix account now.


----------



## uffie

I just dont think I'll ever be happy.


----------



## tbyrfan

This kid at my university looks EXACTLY like Adam Lanza. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## error404

I wish I knew how cars worked because mine is being a little poop and I would prefer not breaking down in the middle of an intersection again.


----------



## h00dz

Vuldoc said:


> i just found the MOST interesting thing on the internet today and it involved someone from here


I must know this information.


----------



## moloko

The amount of deleted posts in the last 10 minutes in this thread is too damn high! I don't want to be left out.


----------



## h00dz

They can delete there posts, but the quotes will forever say!


----------



## moloko

h00dz said:


> They can delete there posts, but the quotes will forever say!


Sorry h00dz, I've succumbed to peer pressure.


----------



## Vuldoc

fine... i present the most interesting thing on the internet.

http://zombo.com/

:no


----------



## Colhad75

A guy walks into a bar and says ouch!!!!.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Any reason?


----------



## Elad

standing in line at the store while the two hot checkout girls talk about their coworker having a vibrator in her pocket. "you sure its not a phone?" "no its a real dildo".










go go gadget faces of social anxiety. swipe and gtfo.


----------



## Kalliber

It's freezing here


----------



## uffie

My reason doesn't really matter. I can't change it. Only change my mentality.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ill be living with my parents till the 24th...and id rather not be here  im only posting this cuz im high ^_°...been seeing all kinds of stuff that i hope this site doesnt manifest in my real life...

im paranoid as sh*t
sorry momma ya boy is sick










i spit flamez


----------



## Barette

I feel like a hot tamale with my new hair color and cut. Dayum. I feel like a spicy sass muffin.


----------



## moloko

**** you Spotify and your limits on listening time. I'm too poor to pay for it!


----------



## cuppy

There was just a guy in the computer lab that looked like Robert Pattinson O_O


----------



## Jcgrey

Arrrrrrr gARRRR RACKK


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Squirrels are like... giant tree cockroaches. The way they quickly scurry around trees and are so agile. It's... disturbing.


----------



## Brasilia

was a part 2 of this thread really all that necessary?

_really?_


----------



## Charmander

The weekend can't come quickly enough.


----------



## shelbster18

Brasilia said:


> was a part 2 of this thread really all that necessary?
> 
> _really?_


I think the other thread kept breaking or something.

--------------------------

I love touching the screen on my phone. The way it feels. It's so slick and smooth. I do that every day. xD I can't help it. It bothers me when I get particles and grease and whatnot on it and it doesn't feel as smooth, so I rub it some more with my fingers to get it smooth again. Sounds like I'm talking about getting intimate with my phone the way I worded that.  lmao


----------



## Kalliber

Waka waka!


----------



## moloko

I want to disconnect my brain for a few days. Take a rest. Suspended animation. Any help on this is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## au Lait

4,000 posts??

Well, this is embarrassing.


----------



## shelbster18

Unfortunately, this half Hispanic guy just wanted sex I think. That was an awesome date I had with him. I quit texting him a week ago. He just now sends me a text. Of course the only time he'd initiate a convo with me is to tell me that he's horny and that he needs me there with him. I don't get it because he's a pretty shy guy but he'll have the courage enough to send that. So weird. I think he probably was just trying to get me to be comfortable with him. :stu I thought he was cute, too. But probably too good looking for me. :/ Oh, silly me. Well, I had a good time, so that counts for something. I think it's cool that he wants to go to school to be a meteorologist. And I don't know why I'm still thinking about him. Hehe.


----------



## Idontgetit

moloko said:


> I want to disconnect my brain for a few days. Take a rest. Suspended animation. Any help on this is appreciated. Thank you.


Buy sleeping pills.


----------



## error404

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry


----------



## cuppy

Why would a girl say "Hos before Bros"??? 
You know when you say that, you are in fact calling YOU and YOUR FRIENDS hos???

...Just my thoughts when reading an interview in a teen magazine 
You could say "Ovaries before Brovaries" or...or...well, I'm sure there are other snappy ways to say friends are important.
(Well, I can't be too mean, the girl's probably like 15 or something)

Also I hope my friend emails me back~


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Then I guess that's what you gotta do


----------



## Brasilia

Neo said:


> Yes - really. Read my first post in the thread. In reality all threads above 20K or so should be closed and re-created, depending on the server used. Eventually I'll probably just remove the 'part II' once the original thread disappears far from view.


I wouldn't bother recreating it at all, is what I was getting at, and what all failed to see.


----------



## cuppy

Brasilia said:


> I wouldn't bother recreating it at all, is what I was getting at, and what all failed to see.


I really like this thread though; I enjoy seeing what is going through people's brains


----------



## WhatBITW

Truth is coming. Such is the nature of humanity.


----------



## SuperSky

Get bigger boobs ad. Before - can actually fit in her dress. After - turned to face the front while someone unzipped her from behind. That's all I can attribute the "change" to.


----------



## Stilla

Ha... interesting. I just realized I've lost 2 kilos. I was sure that I had gained since I've eaten incredibly unhealthy and haven't exercised at all ever since the accident happened.


----------



## Kalliber

My day has been ruined


----------



## Sacrieur




----------



## moloko

My heart has been trembling since last night. If I suddenly disappear from SAS, you know what happened peoples.


----------



## shelbster18

Got a deleted message on my page. Hmm. Wonder what it said. :sus


----------



## millenniumman75

My permanent crown is in, but I am still adjusting to it. The dentist asked me not to eat anything crunchy on it at first until the cement sets.

I had to postpone it for six months. :sigh


----------



## Jcgrey

Friday









Rain
Likely

High: 47 °F

Blah!


----------



## vanilla90

Watching a couple of videos about "turning an opponent" in boxing has made me want to start it up again. Imagine if I actually took a combat sport seriously... The speed, the perfectionism, the aggression. Man, if I channeled my passion into it I'd be a killer.


----------



## lisbeth

I've started sleeping naked because I've run out of pyjama shirts and I'm too lazy to do laundry yet. Student life has hit a new low.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

All those slow *** people in the hallway. Man move over and let me pass, or they'll have to pulling these hush puppies out yo' mutha' ****in' ***.


----------



## cosmicslop

My app didn't load and said 'error loading weather' and I took it literally. I wonder what small talk on that day would be like if there was no weather? I got it: Total anarchy. Billion of dollars in damage.


----------



## lisbeth

I will do my laundry. Tomorrow. Maybe. If I feel like it.


----------



## typemismatch

It's Friday woohoo.


----------



## shelbster18

New thing to add to my bucket list:

Hold a baby tiger. O_O


----------



## Mur

These past two months have been very interesting to say the least...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The world continues to spin & life goes on...nothing stops for one to find a way to cope


----------



## cinnamonqueen

Wth is the point of radio if they play the same dang songs over and over. I swear if i hear miley cyrus or drake's apparently one radio hit again i am going to scream. Absolutely no good music anymore. Seriously they need to shut down radio altogether.


----------



## intheshadows

I was so bored that I took some surveys for places I visit regularly.


----------



## catcharay

Binging on cashews and sultanas (sad). I can't even get proper pig-out food cos the fence in between our neighbours hasn't been fully erected, which leaves the divide bare and exposed (I'm sure normal ppl are uncomfortable with this situation too, maybe?)

I wasn't aware a fencing job could be a 2 day process (Fri and Sat)


----------



## Elad

I'm not really a fan of tumblr but damn, its _so_ hard to stop clicking next page looking at endless sex gifs.


----------



## Just Lurking

People on this site are so gullible.

...Do ya _really_ think they are who they claim to be...


----------



## Elad

Just Lurking said:


> People on this site are so gullible.
> 
> ...Do ya _really_ think they are who they claim to be...


8-9 times out of 10, yes I do think they are. The catfish seem few and far between, usually pretty obvious too.


----------



## Stilla

Just found something I wrote three years about what I should avoid in future relationships.
Interesting how I've done everything completely the opposite of what I wrote since then. Maybe I should start listening to myself more.


----------



## minimized

I'm a creep i'm weirdo


----------



## arnie

Let us all observe a moment of silence for our fallen bro, afff:










May his life after SAS be full of thick lustrous hair, aesthetics and girls from McDonalds.


----------



## Elad

arnie said:


> Let us all observe a moment of silence for our fallen bro, afff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May his life after SAS be full of thick lustrous hair, aesthetics and girls from McDonalds.


what!?

If hes banned that sucks, was actually an awesome dude once you got past the skinny bald aesthetics obsession. I'll pour one out for you brother, hopefully this is for the best.


----------



## h00dz

arnie said:


> Let us all observe a moment of silence for our fallen bro, afff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May his life after SAS be full of thick lustrous hair, aesthetics and girls from McDonalds.


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> Let us all observe a moment of silence for our fallen bro, afff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May his life after SAS be full of thick lustrous hair, aesthetics and girls from McDonalds.


Another one bites the dust. Wonder who will rise up through the ranks to replace him. >_> We've had one obsessed with his race, another one obsessed with his bald head, can we get one with abnormally small feet or large ears this time? kthanxbai


----------



## vanilla90

I f_ucking love Faith No More.


----------



## Raphael200

Wow.


----------



## cybernaut

Marcel/Marcelo (pronounced mar-sel/mar-say-lo) or Mario are possible names if my first kid is a boy (whenever that happens). I preferably want names with some Spanish influence. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i dunno what theyre talking about but it makes me think of strange things from the past...im just like all of you ö_ö ...peace!


----------



## shelbster18

So now I get asked if I'm a transexual because I've never had sex. :cry


----------



## PlayerOffGames

high :stu  ...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

you sent me this years ago...you said you payed for her album to support people like that...we used to talk back then...ist BEEN OVER TWO YEARS!...i might call you :b ...maybe -______- < whale


----------



## Idontgetit

if zebras are so black and white why do they look like horses?


----------



## Idontgetit

cutest baby ever lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I should be studying right now. I'll probably study later today.


----------



## smokeybob

minimized said:


> I'm a creep i'm weirdo


What the hell am i doin here!


----------



## typemismatch

Just Lurking said:


> People on this site are so gullible.
> 
> ...Do ya _really_ think they are who they claim to be...


But _I am_ Zippy. I am.


----------



## Idontgetit

Subway is the worst place to order for someone with SA


----------



## midnightson

You disgust me. Only choosing to talk to me when money is involved. Well, I'll just have to see how much I can swindle the swindler.


----------



## Barette

My grandmother gave words of wisdom, "She left him, and they lived in a house like that? I'd put up with a few mistresses to live there. Who cares if he comes home as long as he pays the mortgage." TRUTH.


----------



## KelsKels

Bought my mom 2 glass vases from the 1950s to replace the one she broke. I spent forever shopping online and in my area, trying to find the exact same type. I couldn't find any that were as big and shaped the same way, but I found smaller similar ones. I bought them anyways.. but now Im afraid theyre way too small. I really hope she likes them.. but Im afraid theyre not nearly big enough for her to be happy with them. I mean you could probably only fit like 2 flowers in there.. ahg. I messed up! I wish I would've waited and found better ones. Too late now though. 

Ugh and after I type this, I find a vase that's damn near identical to the one she broke. I already bought 2 though.. so I feel like its too late. Eff why has this been such a pain? Im so frustrated.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ist been a while since ive written any lyrics...so its time for another keystyle...check me out yo...

im great with rap, yall fake and wack 
i dont play with gats
but my flow will take and grab
your spine till it breaks your back
yall a race of rats
licking the cheese about to taste the trap
me shining is a basic fact
i got ways to amaze
i took your girl on a date with a mate
we got drunk and raped her with blades
and gave her the aids
then came on her face 
or should i switch to emo style
i feel so vile, my parents think im an evil child
my life is pain look at my face you wont see no smile
i should ghost write those money rhymes
ima stunning guy with a cunning mind
ill shine till the sun is blind
wondering why slim stopped spitting those funny lines
ive had hip hop sites on lock
the flow's off the stove its nice and hot
precise like a sniper shot
i used to write alot
and was one of the few that bought a mic to rock
you like the c*ck
itching to record again lemme birth anew
even if its for a short time just a verse or two


----------



## Jcgrey

Idontgetit said:


> Subway is the worst place to order for someone with SA


:ditto


----------



## SilentWitness

Just Lurking said:


> People on this site are so gullible.
> 
> ...Do ya _really_ think they are who they claim to be...


I'm not here often enough to figure them out, everybody has a story to tell, who ****ing knows if it's true. Might as well believe it. :um



likeaspacemonkey said:


> If this doesn't make you laugh and/or go "AWW!" you're dead inside and please keep away.


This was posted on fb, so so so cute and a tear jerker. :cry :lol


----------



## cuppy

Idontgetit said:


> Subway is the worst place to order for someone with SA


YES!! arghh



Barette said:


> My grandmother gave words of wisdom, "She left him, and they lived in a house like that? I'd put up with a few mistresses to live there. Who cares if he comes home as long as he pays the mortgage." TRUTH.


Well I don't know about that :b


----------



## AceEmoKid

i am little pluto, all alone in this pseudo galaxy. where do i belong? i just want to orbit the sun like the rest of these celestial bodies. ;_;


----------



## AceEmoKid

i began walking to the communal bathrooms to use the toilet just as the girl who i turned down for a "little talk" about my depression a couple days ago began walking toward the restroom. my heart was literally struck with fear as i heard her door open behind me. she said hi before i could run into the bathroom. of course i looked back halfway and said hi back; i could not be rude to someone who was so kind to me before (and i admit, she is not half bad looking, and she is rather cute and artsy...but she has a boyfriend who visits frequently...wait, i'm getting off track, anyway). she made a funny remark, "oh we're both going to the same bathroom, awkward." i said, "oh, haha" (i'm so creative) and then it hit me...no, i could not allow myself to sit in the stall next to her (there are only two stalls) as we both went pee. nooooooo, never in a million years. so i made a last minute turn and darted out of the bathroom saying it was ok; i would run to the other bathroom across the bathroom. i heard her saying i didn't have to go, it was fine, etc, but i would not be pressured into peeing next to the girl who tried to comfort me. i'm already pitiful as i am. this is just icing on the cake of embarrassment. i would not second guess that she has discussed "the issues of the poor girl down the hall" with her roommate, who happens to be her best friend since high school. not to mention she is friends with the guy who is in my group for an animation project...i hope they do not discuss me somehow. i would be eternally mortified if it slipped out i was depressed and had some i suppose "mental issues." i would be the walking pity party.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Natural Born Killers is a bizarre film


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Money can't buy happiness? Why am I so happy that I've found a way to make money then? Hmmm...?


----------



## Stilla

the cheat said:


> Money can't buy happiness? Why am I so happy that I've found a way to make money then? Hmmm...?


Woah you're up late :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Stilla said:


> Woah you're up late :b


At any hour of the day, there is a 50-50 chance I could be awake, or asleep...that's just how I roll. 8)


----------



## millenniumman75

Extrovert?


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm such an idiot. Wanted to catch an early train to meet some friends for a concert today. What did I do? I went to bed early yesterday but decided to read a bit before sleeping. And I fell asleep while reading and therefore did not set my alarm clock. And, of course, I overslept! And now I have to take a different train, have to go there all on my own and have to pay 57 extra Euros. What a wonderful day it already is! :mum


----------



## vanilla90

It's always funny until someone gets hurt, and then it's just hilarious.


----------



## ourwater

My parents are under the assumption they can do whatever they want. I hope they enjoy doing dishes.


----------



## WhatBITW

I'm actually the lowest one, the worst.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

I'll miss the old thread...


----------



## Kalliber

The one that got away


----------



## vanilla90

Second attempt at facial hair in November has actually gone pretty well. Surprised.


----------



## Elad

cycling past the cemetery on a saturday night, take out earphones and can hear peoples voices.










shiver up my spine and every bush moving with the wind is hiding jeffrey dahmer or the people from the strangers. never peddled so hard in my life, kept looking behind/around me like I'm being chased by a kenyan. I think its time to get my car fixed.



Stilla said:


> snip


(you deleted the post in another thread I was going to quote, so this will have to do)

dat avatar


----------



## Stilla

^









Right back at yours.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Am I the only person on SAS who doesn't know wtf "misc" is?


----------



## Barette

I ate so much this morning that I bent over and the sudden movement made me vomit a bit. WINNING AT LIFE. I weigh 4 lbs more tham I did at the beginning of vacation and that was 4 days ago. I'm excited to go home and eat as little as I can manage, and as healthy. I'm a sick lady.


----------



## Radical But Legal

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Am I the only person on SAS who doesn't know wtf "misc" is?


You're definitely not the only one. I've been thinking about it for a long time and still have absolutely no idea what it is.


----------



## probably offline

I don't get people who click dislike on someone's video, for example, instead of just not doing anything if they dislike it. I don't get the mindset of wanting to make someone else look bad, like that. It's so low. I wouldn't dislike a video or something like that even if I really hated it.


----------



## Sacrieur

For what we are, we fledgling beings, are nothing more than ants playing in an ocean of sand; erecting castles and drawing lines but all for naught while the winds of time sweep away our greatest of accomplishments, leaving them to rot in precious memories which will too fade at time's behest.


----------



## moloko

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Am I the only person on SAS who doesn't know wtf "misc" is?





Radical But Legal said:


> You're definitely not the only one. I've been thinking about it for a long time and still have absolutely no idea what it is.


From what I read here, I think it's a section of the body building forum.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's gonna be a long, cold, burn


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm glad I'm still capable of handling life, when I must.


----------



## Daveyboy

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Am I the only person on SAS who doesn't know wtf "misc" is?





Radical But Legal said:


> You're definitely not the only one. I've been thinking about it for a long time and still have absolutely no idea what it is.





moloko said:


> From what I read here, I think it's a section of the body building forum.


Not sure if this is what you mean but....

"Misc" is short for Miscellaneous ... It also is a sub forum in The Bodybuilding .com site for random stuff...


----------



## rdrr

I just came from a Transformers convention and boy are my arms tires.


----------



## Kalliber

How embarrassing .


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Disney shows have an awfully large budget. I mean robots, kids with laser eyes, and old ladies playing dodge-ball. Are those shows _that_ popular?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to be here by myself on Christmas Eve since my parents are working that day.  I'm going to need some company.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Omar from The Wire is the most badass character ever.


----------



## cmed

:boogie

^ Nobody boogies like that. Nobody.


----------



## lyssado707

woop de loop doop


----------



## Charmander

So so excited to get my puppy tomorrow, though rather worried that my ipod battery will run out before I'm half way there. My ipod is pretty ancient.


Also I've only just discovered the "what the fox say" song and it already has about 200,000,000 hits. Am I late to the party?


----------



## Parsnip

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
In some ways face to face discussions are less anxiety inducing than internet ones.
In other ways internet discussions are absolutely petrifying and make me never, ever want to talk to anyone in any capacity ever again because all my worst fears that I'd worked so hard to control have been confirmed. But then that's just the confirmation bias talking, and confirmation bias is a bugger and a half.


----------



## komorikun

what the hell is workhostinfo?


----------



## komorikun

Parsnip said:


> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> In some ways face to face discussions are less anxiety inducing than internet ones.
> In other ways internet discussions are absolutely petrifying and make me never, ever want to talk to anyone in any capacity ever again because all my worst fears that I'd worked so hard to control have been confirmed. But then that's just the confirmation bias talking, and confirmation bias is a bugger and a half.


The thing is with the internet you have no idea who you are talking to. At least if you meet them in person you can kind of tell what sort of person they are by looking at them. On forums you have no idea if the person you are talking to is a total raving loon or a troll or not.


----------



## Parsnip

komorikun said:


> The thing is with the internet you have no idea who you are talking to. At least if you meet them in person you can kind of tell what sort of person they are by looking at them. On forums you have no idea if the person you are talking is total raving loon or a troll or not.


That's a good, logical way of thinking about it.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> what the hell is workhostinfo?


I'm also wondering this.


----------



## millenniumman75

Chinese buffet YOW!


----------



## Stilla

I love how my number one song on lastfm is dela by johnny clegg.
:teeth

Haven't scrobbled a song to there in over a year though, tsk.


----------



## probably offline

Everytime I hear someone talking about "females", I can only think about the dad from "friday night dinner".


----------



## probably offline

Radical But Legal said:


> Omar from The Wire is the most badass character ever.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Today when I went to SAS for a moment I thought there was a forum specifically dedicated for sports bras. Sadly, when I looked at it again it said "Sports Beat"  I was just amused at a thought of there being a forum dedicated entirely for sports bras, especially on SAS.


----------



## vanilla90

To be the man, you gotta BEAT the man


----------



## Nunuc

vanilla90 said:


> To be the man, you gotta BEAT the man


Indeed, with a stick.


----------



## vanilla90

nunuc said:


> indeed, with a stick.


Yeah WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AussiePea

RIP afff, NEVA4GET.


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## moloko

Using random.org to make decisions. Below 50 yes, above 50 no.


----------



## Barette

If I didn't have BDD I'd be such a wh*re. That's my unspoken goal in life, to be a wh*re. Srs, I will be one, one day.


----------



## The Islander

Have you ever been walking down the street and realized that you’re going in the complete opposite direction of where you are supposed to be going? But instead of just turning a 180 and walking back in the direction from which you came, you have to first do something like check your watch or phone or make a grand arm gesture and mutter to yourself to ensure that no one in the surrounding area thinks you’re crazy by randomly switching directions on the sidewalk.


----------



## minimized

Oh la la *jealous*


----------



## vanilla90

Barette said:


> If I didn't have BDD I'd be such a wh*re. That's my unspoken goal in life, to be a wh*re. Srs, I will be one, one day.


Me too, me too :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames

time for another keystyle...im about to smoke my last joint...im quitting!

you see inna you sense a ghost, get tense and post
i got them ignorant lines im fresh than most 
dont test the flow
im on a quest to boast, then watch a movie online
get speed twice a month hope the dude is on time
the skill is best...inna sense...illest vet...best flow
still a threat...fill the net...drill the head...neck broke
BEEN merking netcees...started in oh three
you can be the light, im darker you know me
my ish harder the flow heat
battle?
when its over theyll wrap your carcass in old sheets

...brapppp brapppppp...


----------



## typemismatch

I just threw away my Sunday. Like an apple.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crazy fresh i eat baby flesh :boogie


----------



## Glass Child

Why is it that my music tastes are so odd in comparison to other people? No one in real life likes japanese/korean, nor videogame music at all. I am disappoint. At least most people like cats.

Otherwise I think I just found a huge issue of mine. It is mental, but leads to a lot of my physical symptoms. Honestly I have no idea how I developed it in the first place, but I'll see what I can do to get rid of it- it's something only I can handle.

This is awful...


----------



## Parsnip

I'm moving into my new room soon. My new room in the house full of paintings which just so happen to feature Jesus glaring down at you with his sacred heart and the occasional Holy Mother image whose piercing gaze is just as unnerving. They're just paintings, they shouldn't unnerve me so much.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## myhalo123

"Our prime purpose in this life is to help others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them."​  - Dalai Lama
​


----------



## Elad

grandparents came over and took me to a cafe with the cutest server. she had black hair, greeny-grey bright eyes, pale skin, full lips and just the right amount of fat on her (looking soft and feminine)(sounds like I'm sizing up a meal, lol). I must have caught eyes with her at least 15 times within 30 minutes, every time I looked up and around I caught her looking at me then looking away, a few times smiling. 

basically:

I'm horny. 

I need to get her number.

but I've never asked for a girls number like that before.

what to do.

I'm scared.

fml.


----------



## moloko

That's tragic. You know she'd give it to you, yet you cannot ask. You have my sympathy, seriously. **** man, just come up with some way of doing it, anything. I don't know what, but do it. Don't let this opportunity pass you by!

Someone help Elad out, please. Ladies, give him tips. Alphas, your chance to be useful.


----------



## arnie

Meanwhile, in Illinois.....


----------



## shelbster18

I'm craving applesauce.


----------



## arnie

Barette said:


> If I didn't have BDD I'd be such a wh*re. That's my unspoken goal in life, to be a wh*re. Srs, I will be one, one day.


Lol, Guessing that you want to rebel against your mom for telling you that sex is wrong and sinful?


----------



## komorikun

Met someone as nuts as some of the people on forums. Ranting and raving about how Japanese women are so conservative and don't work after having kids. How this is causing them to not have enough kids. Went on about how some women are only able to crap out one kid because they get married so late. Then when I said that the world is overpopulated, he started ranting that this idea is untrue and that it came from some guy who just doesn't want to share his wealth with the billions. And I think I overheard him saying to some poor Japanese guy that women don't like wimpy men. Total looney tunes. He also said that he doesn't have a last name.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Met someone as nuts as some of the people on forums. Ranting and raving about how Japanese women are so conservative and don't work after having kids. How this is causing them to not have enough kids. Went on about how some women are only able to crap out one kid because they get married so late. Then when I said that the world is overpopulated, he started ranting that this idea is untrue and that it came from some guy who just doesn't want to share his wealth with the billions. And I think I overheard him saying to some poor Japanese guy that women don't like wimpy men. Total looney tunes. * He also said that he doesn't have a last name.*


Wat.


----------



## diamondheart89

I have to go get an X-ray on tuesday.


----------



## AceEmoKid

As I went to the upstairs lounge to heat up my leftover mini burgers in the microwave, some girl on the couch with her friend looked at me and said "Hi Alex" with a smile. 

...I have no idea who the **** she is. O_O Curse you, poor facial recognition.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

AceEmoKid said:


> As I went to the upstairs lounge to heat up my leftover mini burgers in the microwave, some girl on the couch with her friend looked at me and said "Hi Alex" with a smile.
> 
> ...I have no idea who the **** she is. O_O Curse you, poor facial recognition.


:squeeze :group


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## catcharay

I'm currently half the social specimen that I could be. My hearing sucks, like I'm semi-deaf; I'll probably have to do aggressive hand gesturing and writing notes soon 

I ate so much today. Fat pig 

I hate my cat cos he pees in the house, specifically on the walls. This vendetta is on


----------



## CharmedOne

Barette said:


> If I didn't have BDD I'd be such a wh*re. That's my unspoken goal in life, to be a wh*re. Srs, I will be one, one day.





vanilla90 said:


> Me too, me too :/


Wh*re = someone who sleeps around with just about everybody? Or wh*re = prostitute? Either way, I think you'd both be making a big mistake. Wh*re #1, yeah, you'll have some fun, but you might be making frequent trips to the crotch doctor if you're not careful, and that's really all you're getting outta it--a few big Os (probably equally as many letdowns) and if you're really unlucky, antibiotic resistance. Wh*re #2, no fun, no Os, no money of your own, daily beat-downs by your p!mp. And who wants that? If you fight that BDD (and I battle it, too,) I say go for a big studio porn contract. Big studio porn = a hefty paycheck, a golden healthplan, your own website, dvd residual paychecks, conventions... Yeah, don't be a ho...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The best part about playing online poker 10+ hours a day is that I forget to eat. Down around 10 pounds in November. :yes


----------



## arnie

the cheat said:


> The best part about playing online poker 10+ hours a day is that I forget to eat. Down around 10 pounds in November. :yes


Are you making money at this?


----------



## Parsnip

I've been planning on saving enough to put down a deposit on a cheaper than chips 'flat' in 12 months time. Only I haven't factored in possible issues such as how my deposit may not be enough in 12 months time, or how in 12 months time they may all have been snapped up by the buy to let investors who know people will pay double the amount mortgage repayments on the same property are worth to live there.

Then again £175-£250 mortgage repayments, or £380 for a room with all those pesky utility bills included. Is being able to have pets really worth the fact I'd forking out far more and therefore living on far less? Hmm.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

arnie said:


> Are you making money at this?


After 2 and a half weeks of playing a lot, I'm up $154.62. Slave wages, but I'll start playing for more money soon. I have rules to follow. :blank


----------



## Kakumbus

People always kill themselves and we always ask ourselves "oh why did he do it, I would have done everything to save this person" But in fact, most often the person show many signs of distress but people just don't listen, too busy leaving their selfishness.

The only way to show people how critical your situation is, is to actually suicide but then it becomes too late for anyone to take action. Often people leave many signs before doing so but people think it's never critical enough to be taken seriously.

This is why people will keep going on and suicide and we will go on and say "oh, what could have been done?" The cycle will repeat itself over and over. The answer to this vicious cycle is always in actually giving a damn. The next time someone suicide, don't ask why, don't ask what you could have done, rather ask yourself, "Why didn't I listen?".


----------



## smokeybob

Lazy sod? Hahahaha!... you have got to be kidding me. People here dont know what Ive done


----------



## meganmila

Ummm youtube has an error?????


----------



## uffie

I'm so sick of everything. The future is terrifying.


----------



## typemismatch

I can't decide


----------



## shelbster18

I want to scream at my sister and tell her to leave. She's been hogging this damn house literally every day for like a few weeks now and I can't do a damn thing about it. She complains about having to stay at her husband's mother's place and she talks behind her back. She has plenty of other places she can go. I have to be stuck back in my room because of her. She's just another stranger to me and I can't be bothered by her. I called my mom to tell her about it and she just hung on me. So rude. She treats her like a princess. Don't know what to do. I always look forward to coming out of my room when both of my parents are working nights. Just when I thought things couldn't get any worse. I was yelling while she was here and she didn't say anything. I think she enjoys it.


----------



## moloko

Any song that uses a rhodes piano get its coolness rating through the roof.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Yeeeeeooooooo


----------



## vivibe

Okay, I started talking again to the friend that I've been feeling guilty about everyday for not contacting for several months. Now the only stressor in my life is the schoolwork I'm behind on. Thus my goal is to finish that, then I can stop being so stressed and depressed every day. Alright, I got this.


----------



## arnie

Meanwhile in Illinois:


----------



## Pompeii

My kale chips are all stuck together in one giant kaleosaurus rex.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Here's to 26 years


----------



## vanilla90

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Stilla

^Happy birthday to you both!


----------



## vanilla90

Canadian Brotha said:


> Here's to 26 years


Hope you have a good day fella!



Stilla said:


> ^Happy birthday to you both!


Cheers!


----------



## Raphael200

Meh,life sucks.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm the jealous type..


----------



## moloko

Canadian Brotha said:


> Here's to 26 years


Happy birthday!


vanilla90 said:


> Happy birthday to me!


Happy birthday my man. How does adulthood feel? Old?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Pay no attention to this post


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> Meanwhile in Illinois:


I had a tornado warning on Sunday myself. It only lasted 10 minutes though (when storms move at 60-70mph, which is very fast, it happens). It was a good thing that I had storms a few hours prior after all - it stabilized the air enough that I only got straight-line winds.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

dontwaitupforme said:


> Pay no attention to this post


Don't tell me what to do. :blank :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames

what does this night mean?...nothing Ä_ä


----------



## dontwaitupforme

the cheat said:


> Don't tell me what to do. :blank :b


The audacity  :b


----------



## typemismatch

millenniumman75 said:


> I had a tornado warning on Sunday myself. It only lasted 10 minutes though (when storms move at 60-70mph, which is very fast, it happens). It was a good thing that I had storms a few hours prior after all - it stabilized the air enough that I only got straight-line winds.


Tornado warning, hah! I got a warning today that there might be an inch or two of snow on the way. Might have to think about not wearing my Adidas samba tomorrow. These are tough times.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

dontwaitupforme said:


> The audacity  :b


Excuse me? Even your username is trying to tell me what to do. I'll wait up for you if I damn well please. :mum


----------



## Elad

Up at 7:30am after spending all night tired but wired somehow. Just constantly moving my body/blanket/pillows into weird positions then getting frustrated at not being about to stop thinking. example: "alright, think about nothing elad. just black, total nothingness." _..2 minutes later.._ "I wonder what xxx is doing, haha that was so funny when..**** my life".

Actually just came back from the supermarket after scooping up a bag of loose candy and spending 10 minutes staring at chocolate bars before justifying to myself why I should get the full large block.

Start driving home with the regret already kicking in because I realize I have a serious problem. This happens every time and I can't control myself.


----------



## miminka

ily danilo ♥♥♥♥♥  ♥♥


----------



## AllToAll

So much hype about the food and I don't like it. Nothing. Not even the beef. And baklavas? I'll take a cupcake over one any day.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ wb

----

Roomie lost his job, hoping this isn't going to lead to more issues with paying bill on time, I'm going to put my foot down this time though.


----------



## error404

^ you go girl
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

I wonder how long I'd have to live off of Cheez Its before I start turning a shade of orange. I might just get to find out


----------



## Lish3rs

Let them have cake.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i once posted a video here with pics of female members and this is one of the beats i used...that was an odd thing to do


----------



## moloko

I'm totally gay for Ronaldo.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i was thinking of Neptunus...she made and sent me ear rings...she was nice...too bad she's gone...i found this recording she posted here on my hard drive...i saved it cuz i liked it so much...i wish she hadnt left...i dont think shed mind me doing this...i added a beat to the recording...

http://picosong.com/qUL3/


----------



## KelsKels

Jesus facepalm. Saving this one for the archives. You never know when you might need it.


----------



## Daniel C

I just discovered that the metre of 'Waterloo Sunset' corresponds exactly to Homer's dactylic hexameters. These kinds of moments make me incredibly happy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i watched the legend of korra yesterday  ...and there was an anti avatar...neo had smith...korra has the anti avatar...even jesus...if my opposite is a villain i must be the hero

this song scared me so much when i was psychotic years ago


----------



## probably offline

0-0

let's just enjoy this while it lasts

0-1

Aw ****. Oh well.

1-1










2-1










(WHATS GOING ON RIGHT NOW IT COULD ACTUALLY HAPPEN AMAGADDDDDDdd)

2 minutes later

Ronaldo

and Ronaldo again

The end.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## AussiePea

^^ What in gods good name....

----

I'm addicted to cute social networking stickers such as Pusheen. Best thing to happen top these sites.


----------



## moloko

probably offline said:


> :lol


0-0
let's just enjoy this while it lasts

0-1
Aw yeah. It's done, we're in.

1-1
Pfff. Whatever...

2-1









2-2
:boogie

2-3









Ronaldo. <3


----------



## typemismatch

Yipeeee Ronaldo at the world cup.


----------



## blue2

typemismatch said:


> Yipeeee Ronaldo at the world cup.










.....surely will sleep well tonight sir....


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## meganmila

Omg, I'm wearing socks right now and I remember the days where I used to slide on the kitchen floor.


----------



## AussiePea

meganmila said:


> Omg, I'm wearing socks right now and I remember the days where I used to slide on the kitchen floor.


I knew you were Tom Cruise!


----------



## meganmila

AussiePea said:


> I knew you were Tom Cruise!


:lol

Has anyone seen or heard of The Returned? I'm loving the series. Different take on "zombies" Even though I think their ghosts not zombies.


----------



## probably offline

moloko said:


> 0-0
> let's just enjoy this while it lasts
> 
> 0-1
> Aw yeah. It's done, we're in.
> 
> 1-1
> Pfff. Whatever...
> 
> 2-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-2
> :boogie
> 
> 2-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo. <3


copy [email protected]@@@@@@@@

fine...

Ronaldo: let's just enjoy this while it lasts

Moloko: Aw yeah. It's done, we're in.









Ronaldo: Pfff. Whatever...


----------



## MrZetnek

vanilla90 said:


> To be the man, you gotta BEAT the man


With a bottle over the head or with a pie in the face lol


----------



## h00dz

Who the **** is Ronaldo?


----------



## meganmila

Some European thing?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Even as a neo-nazi skinhead, Ryan Gosling is a beautiful, _beautiful_ man.


----------



## AussiePea

One of the most famous current football players in the world is all.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> Omg, I'm wearing socks right now and I remember the days where I used to slide on the kitchen floor.


I did that yesterday. :um


----------



## shelbster18

Escape From Tomorrow looks like a really weird movie.


----------



## h00dz

Segafage said:


> No one can hold me back.. I ain't got time for that.


Go get em girl!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Segafage said:


> I miss her a lot. She was my best friend on this site at one point.


yeah  she was one of the few people from here i talked to on aim...i remember us sending each other links to videos on youtube of tiny birds doing stuff...i forgot what the birds are called...im gonna watch those videos now


----------



## dontwaitupforme

the cheat said:


> Excuse me? Even your username is trying to tell me what to do. I'll wait up for you if I damn well please. :mum


----------



## estse

Segafage said:


> I miss her a lot. She was my best friend on this site at one point.


Yeah.


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

dontwaitupforme said:


>


Soooo you're batman and I'm the dog? Noooo come back, I just want to smell you and lick you! 

...I'm saying that as the dog, by the way. I think...yeah.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

the cheat said:


> Soooo you're batman and I'm the dog? Noooo come back, I just want to smell you and lick you!
> 
> ...I'm saying that as the dog, by the way. I think...yeah.


Lol, just kidding  ..Not a fan the name ey?










Bring it cheats


----------



## shelbster18

I just remembered that guy telling me I have strong arms. I should have asked if I could carry him to see his reaction. That would be hilarious. :rofl

*adds to bucket list* Yep, that's a good one. 

I'm going to see if I can carry a guy before I die. :3 Hey, that rhymes. Then I can see how strong I really am. lmao >_>


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

dontwaitupforme said:


> Lol, just kidding  ..Going against the name ey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it cheats


:lol If I wasn't so inherently lazy, I'd go find an "Oh it's already been brought" gif...sigh. :rain


----------



## Kalliber

Difficult finding someone to voice chat with


----------



## AussiePea

Everything good is so far away.


----------



## SuperSky

Being able to watch cats playing pattycake is the reason the internet exists.


----------



## Elad

12:46am, girly vocal edm, strawberry chocolate, leftover chinese food, youtube videos about ancient aliens, conspiracy theories and pimple popping. 

just another thursday night.

oh and lol @ kanye wests new music video. I swear the guy has aged 15 years and entered the final stages of dementia since getting with kim.


----------



## h00dz

aussiepea said:


> everything good is so far away.


oh my god this so much, you have no idea.


----------



## moloko

probably offline said:


> Ronaldo: let's just enjoy this while it lasts
> 
> Moloko: Aw yeah. It's done, we're in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo: Pfff. Whatever...


:lol I laughed so hard at this last night, but couldn't reply. Did not expect it at all (but totally what happened between CR7 and me). It was worth a few giggles every time I remembered it.



probably offline said:


> copy [email protected]@@@@@@@@


Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. It's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Elad

new zealand not going to the word cup.  losing 8-3 on aggregate to a bunch of guys most likely carrying coke filled condoms in their rectums/stomachs.










hopefully we get to play rugby against them one day.


----------



## Barette

I keep vacillating. Vacillating vacillating vacillating. I can't stand it! I'm SO excited to finally have 2 choices for my life plan. SO EXCITED. But also want to crawl in a hole. Why? I'D LIKE TO KNOW. 

Also I have missed Lifetime like you would miss an old lover. Oh, to be back in its embraces is the sweetest feeling. LOVE.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really should have just called out from work today and got some sleep. I'm going to regret it later in the week.


----------



## Barette

The dad from the Nanny plays a sadist in a Lifetime movie. Is this a dream? This is too good to be real life.

I also can't tell if I have too many emotions or none at all. Ah, well.


----------



## smokeybob

work is good. pay is zero. atleast it's easier than gravel....i've forgotten what hard work is.


----------



## Kakumbus

Wondering what did I do to deserve all this ****.


----------



## AussiePea

I feel another day of slumping at my desk wanting to fall asleep as I try and fail to hide how bored I am with the current work situation. He's going to rip my head off for using my phone soon, I can feel it in me bonnneeesss.


----------



## Bawsome

(1) you say that because it true.
(2) you say that as an excuse because you are actually not that interested in seeing me.
(3) I am being way to paranoid!
(4) You are just god dam lazy!

The answer is actually none of the above, there is no answer!  
I do not know the truth and you probably never will so stop i must worrying about it and go about my life. with or without you


----------



## myhalo123

If you have blue eyes, then you share a common ancestor with every other blue eyed person in the world. 

HELLLLLOOOOOO! My blue eyed peeps!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AussiePea said:


> Everything good is so far away.


So true...like, Australia for example.


----------



## Stilla

I need s'mores.

Also this.


----------



## error404

I'm a goddamned coward, but then again, so are you.


----------



## cmed

Systematic thoughts are all I have for the day :|


----------



## uffie

how are you?


----------



## shelbster18

Galooooosh. I like saying that for some reason.


----------



## WhatBITW

I wish we had a pool.

Also, there seems to be nothing interesting going on on this forum today.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Me? 
I'm pretty good thank you. 
How are you doing?


----------



## Barette

The peanut butter in my mouth tastes like brownie mix. Whatever magic created this is wonderful.


----------



## typemismatch

I was watching Cloud Atlas the other day, half way through it the woman (i forget her name) comes out of the premier inn or the travel lodge (i always get them mixed up) that i stayed in once, and walked passed the university i went to. Strange. Now I think I'll have to watch World War Zed to see if I can spot Glasgow in that too.


----------



## Elad

Barette said:


> The peanut butter in my mouth tastes like brownie mix. Whatever magic created this is wonderful.


I agree its amazing. You should try whipped peanutbutter if you can, it tastes exactly like it.



Sin said:


> Saludos amigo


----------



## Stilla

There's so much porn on tumblr.


----------



## Kalliber

Watcha doin?


----------



## Colhad75

If I were you I'd shut up.


----------



## uffie

yes you lol. Everything going good with the family?


----------



## Elad

6:58am and I'm lying in bed flipping, flopping, rolling and every other movement imaginable around unable to sleep. I hate when this happens, my heart rate gets all messed up, my anxiety/worry picks up and my thoughts get all scattered jumping to the most negative conclusions possible for even the smallest things.

I think... I think I'm going to get some mcdonalds pancakes. Can't be sad eating syrupy pancakes with melted butter, but I'll probably find a way.

jesus christ my life is completely empty and dull and lonely and I could continue and'in forever.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## error404

I am tired of being the broken one. The lost one. The crazy one. 

You'll grow tired of me, sooner than later. Just like everyone else did.


----------



## moloko

The number of people in invisible mode here in sas is too damn high!


----------



## Elad

moloko said:


> The number of people in invisible mode here in sas is too damn high!


I'm too scared to come off it now. All the peoples profiles I've clicked *cough* stalked *cough* on will suddenly know about it..

ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## diamondheart89

Why do I STILL have phone-phobia.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

.
..
...
..
.

we used to make those and call them pyramids on aim

.
..
.

thats a pyramini

i love you Lori i miss you


----------



## Stilla

Elad said:


> I'm too scared to come off it now. All the peoples profiles I've clicked *cough* stalked *cough* on will suddenly know about it..
> 
> ain't nobody got time for that.


I turned off invisible mode a few days ago after being on it for two or three years. The scariest part was thinking of doing it but now I feel freeee. A certain kind of liberation that people can see what you're up to.

...Gosh, my whole post sounds sad.


----------



## meganmila

moloko said:


> The number of people in invisible mode here in sas is too damn high!


It's fun though to be invisible. I have noticed people are going to that now.


----------



## Parsnip

Cinnamon swirls. Iced cinnamon swirls.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I read that The Real World received 40000 applications. That is amazing. Such an even number like that? You'd think it would have been 40008.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Yeah, things are going well  
How are you?


----------



## meganmila

the cheat said:


> I read that The Real World received 40000 applications. That is amazing. Such an even number like that? You'd think it would have been 40008.


Aren't they doing like an ex sort of thing? So dumb.


----------



## Elad

Stilla said:


> I turned off invisible mode a few days ago after being on it for two or three years. The scariest part was thinking of doing it but now I feel freeee. A certain kind of liberation that people can see what you're up to.
> 
> ...Gosh, my whole post sounds sad.


yeah I noticed that. gutsy. I doubt I'll ever give up my powers of invisibility and join the mortals again, I'd feel too naked and vulnerable after all this time.

foreverastalker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I shouldn't but I think I'll buy some more whiskey tonight


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Stilla said:


> I turned off invisible mode a few days ago after being on it for two or three years. The scariest part was thinking of doing it but now I feel freeee. A certain kind of liberation that people can see what you're up to.
> 
> ...Gosh, my whole post sounds sad.


Hey thanks for doing that, and thanks for being one of the last 10 to visit my profile, cause now it's way easier for me to stalk...err...view...your profile! :hide



meganmila said:


> Aren't they doing like an ex sort of thing? So dumb.


Haha no idea, you couldn't pay me to watch that show. Actually, I'm for sale to do just about anything, so maybe you could...but it'd have to be a lot. A lot, for me, would be like...$20 per episode. I'm cheap. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Canadian Brotha said:


> I shouldn't but I think I'll buy some more whiskey tonight


No man, get some kush.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the body needs food...the mind needs love...what to do? :stu...i just cant go on like this...everything will be fine


----------



## Canadian Brotha

the cheat said:


> No man, get some kush.


I just finished my herb stash yesterday & I'm just looking to have one more whiskey session before a sober spell


----------



## cosmicslop

What a great time to be alive where Stephen Colbert exists.


----------



## cmed




----------



## millenniumman75

Colhad75 said:


> If I were you I'd shut up.


----------



## estse

I'm doing some laundry. Decided to kill myself.


----------



## error404

We're never done with killing time, so can I kill it with you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love this rain. Don't want it to stop...ever.


----------



## KelsKels

Finally got around to completing AC4.. took me longer than I thought it would. Mostly just because I put off playing it so much. Im really happy with the ending though, it ties in perfectly with the book and dialogue from the 3rd game. Only the character descriptions were off.. but I can live with that.


----------



## lyssado707

cookies n milk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't stand being around my friend's parents. They are so judgmental and I don't think they like ******.


----------



## bad baby

Winter, how do I loathe thee,
Let me count the ways.

Seeeriously, in addition to the cold there's also the matter of it getting dark out at ridiculous hours of the day so basically every day I'm travelling home in pitch blackness. The other day I passed by a tree on the sidewalk and thought it was a person. A really wrinkly dried up person with tentacles. Following me. Possibly trying to mug me. Wtf will I do if a _real live person_ tries to mug me? Now I regret not taking any self-defense classes when I had the chance - all I have under my belt are hazy memories of shoddy demonstrations back in high school by some ambiguous-gendered wifebeater-wearer chanting, "Kick him in the crotch! Kick him in the _crotch_!". Eurghhh. **** it, if I ever get mugged I'll just hold up my umbrella like a sword and charge at the mugger, screaming, "ATOMIC FIRE BLADE!!" in an exaggerated Japanese accent. Yeah, that'll work. _To_tally.

..On a completely unrelated note people on here should really enable their v-cards. I hate those stupid e-mail contact forms.


----------



## komorikun

Met a little Canadian guy at a meetup last week. Said he was from Winnipeg I think. Very short with a high pitched voice. Sort of reminded me of the guys in Kids in the Hall when they are in drag. He was funny too.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Met a little Canadian guy at a meetup last week. Said he was from Winnipeg I think. Very short with a high pitched voice. Sort of reminded me of the guys in Kids in the Hall when they are in drag. He was funny too.


Sounds like you two are the perfect match. :boogie


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Sounds like you two are the perfect match. :boogie


Oh yeah, I really love short, femmy guys.


----------



## AussiePea

Music is good. So is steak with potato wedges.


----------



## Eurasian

Thinking about reapplying sunscreen in the afternoons... but never see anyone do it.


----------



## Amocholes

Day after day, my love turns gray, like the skin on a dying man.
And night after night, we pretend it's all right but we have grown older and they have grown bolder and nothing is very much fun anymore.


----------



## Elad

gets me every time. hoping the new film wont be a load of **** but you already know it will be.

that feel when a girl lets you down softly and you're still in that lovey haze denial.


----------



## Kalliber

My crush..will say the word " i love you" :3


----------



## uffie

I'm good just stressed out with life.


----------



## Parsnip

Pekingese are lovely. Maybe not the show type, face all smushed up Pekes. The longer nosed, falling away from the breed standard, Pekes. Short legs, fluffy appearance, and adorable little ears. Actually I just like tiny little mongrels, what does everyone call them? Rats on a lead? I guess that makes sense, I love rats so why wouldn't I love dogs other people consider rats? I mean they're rats who have a life expectancy exceeding 3 years, can be taken outside without people screaming hysterically about how unhygienic rats are, and their little faces are so cute when you smush them up. With that said, I like big fluffy dogs as well. Well, big shaggy dogs. Dogs with deep bays and the sort of run which sends shakes through the house, who send their slobber all over the ceiling when they shake. So much love.

Who am I kidding, I just love dogs. Little dogs, big dogs, medium sized dogs, flat faced dogs, long faced dogs, shaggy fur, smooth fur, fluffy fur, curly fur, big feet, little feet, no tail, long tail, deep barks, high pitched barks. Dogs. <3.

Cats are still better, just different. Completely different.


----------



## KelsKels

1. I don't think Im ever going to drink large amounts of monster and smoke weed at the same time. I kept thinking my heart was going to explode.

2. I have to work in an hour and Im not looking forward to dealing with people. At all. I wish everyone was nice.

3. I really really need more multiplayer LPs to watch. Someone suggest me something? Ill love you long time.


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> Oh yeah, I really love short, femmy guys.


Sarcasm?

Cramps?! WTF!


----------



## TenYears

Amocholes said:


> Day after day, my love turns gray, like the skin on a dying man.
> And night after night, we pretend it's all right but we have grown older and they have grown bolder and nothing is very much fun anymore.


And I can feel one of my turns coming on.
I feel cold as razor blade
Tight as a tourniquet
Dry as a funeral drum


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Cramps?! WTF!


Yeah. I think tannasg is having his period.


----------



## diamondheart89

I hate following up on things.


----------



## Amocholes

TenYears said:


> And I can feel one of my turns coming on.
> I feel cold as razor blade
> Tight as a tourniquet
> Dry as a funeral drum


Cool!


----------



## shelbster18

I don't know why my stomach keeps making these strange noises. I'm not hungry. I just ate. It's been doing this all day. What in the world? lol xD


----------



## meganmila

The Panic! at the Disco singer was hot.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> The Panic! at the Disco singer was hot.


Brendan?


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> Brendan?


Yes.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> Yes.


:yes

Agreed


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> :yes
> 
> Agreed


I thought you were gonna say ewww nooo! So I'm happy you agree haha I mean them lips!


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> I thought you were gonna say ewww nooo! So I'm happy you agree haha I mean them lips!


Yeah you're the first person I've come across who also appreciates him. lol The only reason I ever listened to them was because I had a crush on Brendan as a teenager. Even his eyeliner was attractive. :b


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah you're the first person I've come across who also appreciates him. lol The only reason I ever listened to them was because I had a crush on Brendan as a teenager. Even his eyeliner was attractive. :b


The eye make up is hot! Hah! I did like him back in the day too.


----------



## arnie




----------



## AussiePea

arnie said:


>


I hope to sweet jesus this isn't real.


----------



## SapphireBoy

I'd post my thoughts. But then I remembered the SAS rules. ._.


----------



## millenniumman75

99,900th post....the countdown begins!


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> 99,900th post....the countdown begins!


Looks like you have your work for the weekend cut out for you.

I have some Y2K-like suspicions about what's going to happen once your post count hits 6 digits.


----------



## Parsnip

Hyperbolic tendencies? Perhaps.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Looks like you have your work for the weekend cut out for you.
> 
> I have some Y2K-like suspicions about what's going to happen once your post count hits 6 digits.


NaN or -00001 might happen. :lol



Neo said:


> My guitar recital is less than an hour away  But at least I am snappily dressed for the occasion


Uh excuse me.....you are SASsily dressed :wink.


----------



## SapphireBoy

My mom just drank an alcoholic drink.

This is going to be a fun night tonight!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I didn't sleep at all, I guess having SA kind of works in these situations because yay adrenaline. You know it's bad when you're finding positives in a mental health disorder... I'm going to look such a wreck later. I'll probably film this entire thing though anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't remember the last time I spent a couple hours coaxing out part of a song by ear on guitar. A few notes are slightly off but good to know I'm not as rusty as I may have thought


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Thanks for the seal of approval, I am genuinely flattered. I guess now I can be considered a decent person at long last, what with the amazing qualities you have suddenly embellished my online personality with.. Suffice to say that is bound to be the most accurate portrayal of a person.

I believe my intrinsic worth has just tripled, and unbeknownst to the majority I can rest easy knowing that I have gained _your_ favour.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rum On The Rocks


----------



## GotAnxiety

Porn should be illegal. 

It degrades society and the imagine of woman.


----------



## WhatBITW

People who desperately attempt to be 'normal', and just end up looking insecure and clingy doing so tick me right the **** off. I know it shouldn't bother you what others do, but when they attempt to attack you in an attempt to feel good about their lives, it becomes your problem.


----------



## probably offline

Knuckle tattoos are cheesy 9 times out of 10.

also,

If this snake had 3 heads, it would look even more evil


----------



## Kalliber

Oh snap I'm going to stay home all day, raining


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Knuckle tattoos are cheesy 9 times out of 10.
> 
> also,
> 
> If this snake had 3 heads, it would look even more evil


Except for my mates, they are the 10th out of 10.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## Stilla

Bring me the hairspray is out with a new album. I feel so out of touch with what's happening in the music world nowadays... oh well. Would be cool to see them live again.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Glad to hear you're good  
Eugh life can be way too stressful, nothing's ever easy is it? :sus


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Can't wait to get my new stock and bipod.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i used to be in an online rap crew...i wish i was in a real rap crew like these guys...a friend i went to school with started rapping in his basement but i wasnt interested at the time...and i wouldnt have been able to do it...if i had started then id be famous now and life would be better and maybe a little worse


----------



## Mur

If you want to know the enemy look in the mirror


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want homemade melt wraps with tomato soup.


----------



## moloko

That great feeling when you find music that fits your mood perfectly and you just enjoy it even more. Pleasure from start to end.


----------



## Charmander

Went to go and see my baby cousin in hospital today. He was so cute, didn't cry at all and kept blinking up at me. Was terrified of dropping him when I handed him to the nurse though. D:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should have bought whiskey


----------



## KelsKels

I feel so self conscious today. I keep looking in mirrors and taking pictures of my body and face.. hoping that looking at a picture would help me see myself without bias.. but I just cant. I cant figure out what I look like. Its always different.


----------



## intheshadows

Trapped.


----------



## mdiada

18 degrees right now. Seriously, this is inhumane!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should get a "Zabaleta" jersey, the guy has been a brilliant servant of Man City. Unsung, but always reliable!


----------



## meganmila

I'm having some weird dreams.


----------



## AussiePea

Why did I only go to bed at 11 knowing I would be up at 2....

Today is going to be funnn.


----------



## meganmila

Segafage said:


> I'm sorry for all my depressing, narcissistic posts the past few months. Errgh. I need to stop feeling sorry for myself and get my s*** together. That is my random thought.
> 
> I'm also going to make hot coco for comfort now.


I think you are allowed to make posts like that. If you need to vent you should vent.


----------



## ratbag

Someone who comes into the store when I'm working seems to like me, but we haven't spoken very much. Maybe my face doesn't always look vacant or pissed off.


----------



## Stilla

Yearly tradition.

Just noticed this was uploaded on my 18th birthday.


----------



## KelsKels

Successful day at work. I swear 7 hours always turns into 8.5 and 8 hours always turns into 9. Whenever I stand for that long, my hips always ache afterwards  maybe its my big booty. Could that be a thing? Like when chicks with boobs have back problems? Probably not....

God I really need to clean.. my room is messy. Too bad. I just dont feel like doing anything but laying here.


----------



## blue2

KelsKels said:


> Successful day at work. I swear 7 hours always turns into 8.5 and 8 hours always turns into 9. Whenever I stand for that long, my hips always ache afterwards  maybe its my big booty. Could that be a thing? Like when chicks with boobs have back problems? Probably not....
> 
> God I really need to clean.. my room is messy. Too bad. I just dont feel like doing anything but laying here.


 9 hours turns into 12 very easy at my work, my room is also messy...


----------



## KelsKels

blue2 said:


> 9 hours turns into 12 very easy at my work, my room is also messy...


Doesn't that get frustrating? I never know what hours I work for sure. Its always kinda up in the air. We get sent home if there aren't enough clients coming in and the 2 managers there are pretty much opposites, so things always change.


----------



## millenniumman75

Whoa! BIG Countdown time

T-9


----------



## shelbster18

Backpack, backpack!
Backpack, backpack!

On the backpack loaded up with things and knickknacks too
Anything that you might need I got inside for you

Backpack, backpack!
Backpack, backpack!
Yeah!


----------



## intheshadows

Cute little dance there.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Would someone please answer this question seriously:

*If you cannot assemble the entire puzzle, why even bother assembling the few pieces you do have?*

I have an inkling of what to say, but I want some other perspectives. Really stuck on how to word my answer.


----------



## error404

I want to punch everyone on Extreme Cheapskates in the face...in the nicest way possible, of course.


----------



## Elad

i'm ashamed to admit i've had this song stuck in my head for a week now






theres just something about watching justin bieber strut around holding his oversized pants up by the crotch and saying "you know i'm a real OG" that leaves me staring blankly into space for 2-3minutes before breaking down and launching my laptop in the wall with the rage of 10,000 angry bitter sas nice guy virgins on day 37 of no fap after getting blocked and rejected by a chubby girl on okcupid.

#swaggy


----------



## Amocholes

AceEmoKid said:


> Would someone please answer this question seriously:
> 
> *If you cannot assemble the entire puzzle, why even bother assembling the few pieces you do have?*
> 
> I have an inkling of what to say, but I want some other perspectives. Really stuck on how to word my answer.


Because it was there!


----------



## millenniumman75

So much to do in so little time.


----------



## mdiada

Absolutely love getting sex advice from a 95 year old woman.


----------



## cosmicslop

Wow, brain. Thank you. Honey Nut Cheetos was what exactly I was trying think of in those rare times I need you to think.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I know I should have given you another chance, looking back and realising what you were willing to do for me makes me realise that. Deep down I knew that if you came everything would have been perfect and we'd both have done anything to keep it that way. But I had to choose between the two of you and honestly, in the end it came down to bitterness. You'd hurt me so at the time hurting you felt more justified and I didn't believe I'd ever be able to get over what happened, I don't blame you for it though and I can truly say that I've forgiven you completely. I know you never believed me but I still remember the first time I saw you.. sat in bed, spotty sheets, no shirt. I'm glad I went on chat that day. Even though we're not together anymore, I don't regret a single second I've spent loving you. Despite the dumb arguments, the ignoring each other for stupid reasons and the nights I spent awake until 3am only to find out you couldn't talk; you made me happy. Really happy.


----------



## KelsKels

Well, Im excited for the future. Christmas will be nice this year since Ive been able to buy presents for everyone. My trip to San Diego for my grandpas birthday will be awesome, in March. And Im already planning on going to pax in 2014. Hopefully Ill be able to see my favorite youtuber and hide my extreme crush on him from my boyfriend :b

All this and more.. brought to you by money. Its amazing how much you can actually do when you have it.


----------



## Still Waters

essemsee said:


> I want to punch everyone on Extreme Cheapskates in the face...in the nicest way possible, of course.


I've watched that show a few times,but really didn't like it. Doesn't it seem staged to you -I think most if not all of it is certainly faked.


----------



## uffie

Do you ever regret not giving me another chance?


----------



## komorikun

I think I killed the toilet. It had some pretty festive colors in there. Yellow, red, and brown. Lots of brown.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Last night was the first time I heard my upstairs neighbours having sex.

On an unrelated note, do people without bags really get out of taxi's before paying the driver like in films?


----------



## ratbag

I want this guy to ask me out, but I also don't want him to.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Of course and I'll always think 'what if?'
I know my life would be dramatically different if I'd made a different choice. I don't know if it would be a good thing or not but I do know (at the risk of sounding cheesy) I wouldn't have my boy and that's not something I can even think about. 
It's so complicated.


----------



## Elad

uffie said:


> how are you?





BuzzAldrin said:


> Me?
> I'm pretty good thank you.
> How are you doing?





uffie said:


> yes you lol. Everything going good with the family?





BuzzAldrin said:


> Yeah, things are going well
> How are you?





uffie said:


> I'm good just stressed out with life.





BuzzAldrin said:


> Glad to hear you're good
> Eugh life can be way too stressful, nothing's ever easy is it? :sus





BuzzAldrin said:


> I know I should have given you another chance, looking back and realising what you were willing to do for me makes me realise that. Deep down I knew that if you came everything would have been perfect and we'd both have done anything to keep it that way. But I had to choose between the two of you and honestly, in the end it came down to bitterness. You'd hurt me so at the time hurting you felt more justified and I didn't believe I'd ever be able to get over what happened, I don't blame you for it though and I can truly say that I've forgiven you completely. I know you never believed me but I still remember the first time I saw you.. sat in bed, spotty sheets, no shirt. I'm glad I went on chat that day. Even though we're not together anymore, I don't regret a single second I've spent loving you. Despite the dumb arguments, the ignoring each other for stupid reasons and the nights I spent awake until 3am only to find out you couldn't talk; you made me happy. Really happy.





uffie said:


> Do you ever regret not giving me another chance?





BuzzAldrin said:


> Of course and I'll always think 'what if?'
> I know my life would be dramatically different if I'd made a different choice. I don't know if it would be a good thing or not but I do know (at the risk of sounding cheesy) I wouldn't have my boy and that's not something I can even think about.
> It's so complicated.


----------



## uffie

Elad said:


>


seriously bro?


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


>





uffie said:


> seriously bro?


Not Sarah Michelle Prinze! :doh She's SASsy. Leave her alone! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

friend: nurse maria is a witch
me: why?
friend: she keeps telling me to take a shower...i just showered a week ago
me: oh, i see :|

its good to be back here :hs


----------



## AussiePea

mdiada said:


> Absolutely love getting sex advice from a 95 year old woman.


A good 80 years experience right there.


----------



## Just Lurking

MM75 has used the word "*SASsy*" in 539 posts within the Member Photo Albums section.

Across the entire board, he's used it in 117 different threads.


----------



## shelbster18

My mom and dad already put up the Christmas tree. lol I'll have to help with the ornaments. It was fun the first time I helped put ornaments on the tree but it's just boring now. xD


----------



## diamondheart89

Just Lurking said:


> MM75 has used the word "*SASsy*" in 539 posts within the Member Photo Albums section.
> 
> Across the entire board, he's used it in 117 different threads.


So clearly it's gone too far, for too long. He must be stopped and neutralized. Immediately.


----------



## Just Lurking

diamondheart89 said:


> So clearly it's gone too far, for too long. He must be stopped and neutralized. Immediately.


You hold him down, and I'll shoot him with a tranquilizer. Then we can haul him off and dump him in a forest, or something, before he has a chance to awaken.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> MM75 has used the word "*SASsy*" in 539 posts within the Member Photo Albums section.
> 
> Across the entire board, he's used it in 117 different threads.





diamondheart89 said:


> So clearly it's gone too far, for too long. He must be stopped and neutralized. Immediately.





Just Lurking said:


> You hold him down, and I'll shoot him with a tranquilizer. Then we can haul him off and dump him in a forest, or something, before he has a chance to awaken.


Are you _threatening_ me?


----------



## diamondheart89

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you _threatening_ me?


Well, no. I think this is called conspiring since no one directly told you of our plans. :b


----------



## au Lait

Welp. It's official. I am the most awkward person ever to exist in the history of everything. womp womp :<


----------



## Just Lurking

au Lait said:


> Welp. It's official. I am the most awkward person ever to exist in the history of everything. womp womp :<


Congratulations. This sounds like quite the feat


----------



## au Lait

Just Lurking said:


> Congratulations. This sounds like quite the feat


I accept the title with reluctant pride.


----------



## moloko

The ability Coldplay has to calm me down is priceless. Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Kalliber

Who wants to be my lover? :<


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Remove all the space in the atoms that make up the human body, and every human on the earth collectively would fit in the palm of your hand.


I'm comin' at ya! :lol

If we went into space, that's what would happen. We'd explode.


----------



## Barette

It's hilarious that my mom tells me I don't eat well, when I eat 1200-1800 calories a day that is predominately filled with fruits, vegetables, and good fats. Meanwhile she barely eats and when she does she stuffs her face, often with pizza and fast food because she's too lazy to cook. Most people tell me I'm skinny too, when I'm aware that I'm far from it. But Americans are so desensitized to the fat that anything average is suddenly "skinny" and eating fruits and vegetables is considered eating "nothing". It's sad, really. And since I'm trying to lose weight and become fit (well, the latter I've been very lax on lately) I get "You're getting too skinny, don't go overboard!" It's like HA I'm over 140 lbs ladies don't worry about me. You're pre-diabetic and consider Lunchables a balanced meal, I would worry about that first, especially with my mom, who considers half a bag of corn chips and a tub of hummus with some wine as her second and only meal of the day to be a good choice (the first meal being a donut) it's like, people, look at yourselves first.


----------



## huh

Jury duty sucked :|


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## h00dz

aussiepea said:


>


dear god.


----------



## Parsnip

AussiePea said:


>


I can't stop watching this GIF. 
I especially can't stop zooming out of this page and watching all three duplicates of the GIF twitching away like a bizarre stripper from a budget horror movie.

------------------

Wasted another night avoiding sleep and posting tripe on the internet, no wonder I'm always 'ill'.


----------



## cybernaut

It's funny how you try to make a conversation in a thread with no hint of offensive comments and members still choose to find something negative about your post just for the hell of it :roll.I do not blame myself for keeping to myself on here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

crimeclub said:


> Remove all the space in the atoms that make up the human body, and every human on the earth collectively would fit in the palm of your hand.


That amount of matter in such a small space would be so dense, that it would simply fall through your hand and pierce deep into the earth.


----------



## meganmila

I want a European guy.


----------



## shelbster18

crimeclub said:


> Remove all the space in the atoms that make up the human body, and every human on the earth collectively would fit in the palm of your hand.


Thanks for sharing this fun fact. 

--------------------------

Homefront looks like it will be good.


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> I want a European guy.


why is that?


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> why is that?


Probably because they are not American.


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> why is that?


Cause I want something different. Different attitudes, different culture, different a lot of stuff. And I'm just into them like Australian guys.


----------



## KelsKels

I don't really care what anyone thinks.. but some bands and their music will always mean a lot to me. Like HIM, Linkin Park, and AFI. All 3 Ive listened to since middle school, Linkin Park since I was 8 or 9. I guess lots of people think those bands are emo and for kids.. but oh well. :/


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


>





h00dz said:


> dear god.





Parsnip said:


> I can't stop watching this GIF.
> I especially can't stop zooming out of this page and watching all three duplicates of the GIF twitching away like a bizarre stripper from a budget horror movie.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Wasted another night avoiding sleep and posting tripe on the internet, no wonder I'm always 'ill'.


Ugh! We're supposed to have turkey up here in the States on Thursday for Thanksgiving! uke :flush :lol

Then again, if Miss Cyrus saw this, she'd probably clean up her act :lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That's some serious dedication right there. Kind of inspiring if you ask me.


----------



## h00dz

millenniumman75 said:


> Ugh! We're supposed to have turkey up here in the States on Thursday for Thanksgiving! uke :flush :lol
> 
> Then again, if Miss Cyrus saw this, she'd probably clean up her act :lol.


Wow over 100k posts! Sassy MM75!  :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

h00dz said:


> Wow over 100k posts! Sassy MM75!  :yay


Thanks, man!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I remember when I used to make constructive posts on SAS instead of making lame jokes, participating in games, and posting pictures.


----------



## rdrr

First we practice to deceive.


----------



## moloko

AceEmoKid said:


> I remember when I used to make constructive posts on SAS instead of making lame jokes, participating in games, and posting pictures.


:lol True... Me too.


----------



## ourwater

Life is like music; it must be composed by ear, feeling, and instinct, not by rule.

Samuel Butler


----------



## millenniumman75

I forgot to take my meds - brain zaps!


----------



## diamondheart89

AceEmoKid said:


> I remember when I used to make constructive posts on SAS instead of making lame jokes, participating in games, and posting pictures.


You remember such a time? Wow, if there was such a time for me it's long been erased from my memory.


----------



## diamondheart89

tannasg said:


> Probably because they are not American.


Yes! I feel no attraction for American guys, it's strange. They're just too... American.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes! I feel no attraction for American guys, it's strange. They're just too... American.


What y'all trying to say?


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> What y'all trying to say?


That you're a hot commodity in America? :lol


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> That you're a hot commodity in America? :lol


Packing as we speak.


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes! I feel no attraction for American guys, it's strange. They're just too... American.


It can be boring after awhile.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the part about the little girl is sad


----------



## cmed

Fortune cookie: "The love of your life is right in front of your eyes." Who? Jason Alexander? That's who I saw when I looked up. That line was obviously chosen at the fortune cookie factory with couples having dinner together in mind. Somehow I don't think there are any fortunes that read "You can do better." There totally would be if I ran the place though :evil


----------



## estse

I realize that I seriously don't give a **** about anything that goes on. If you care, **** you too.


----------



## midnightson

Well, it's been a miserable, fruitless three hours. Thanks for the memories. Until I see you again SAS.


----------



## komorikun

Is it too early to put up my Christmas avatar?


----------



## diamondheart89

komorikun said:


> Is it too early to put up my Christmas avatar?


They've had christmas decorations up since september in some places, so no.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Is it too early to put up my Christmas avatar?


 is the cat your Halloween avatar..? cause its not very scary...


----------



## komorikun

blue2 said:


> is the cat your Halloween avatar..? cause its not very scary...


No. I do not have a Halloween avatar. I see you still have your Halloween avatar up. Shouldn't you have your Turkey Day one up now?


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> No. I do not have a Halloween avatar. I see you still have your Halloween avatar up. Shouldn't you have your Turkey Day one up now?


what you mean thanksgiving or something, we don't celebrate here...and I like my Halloween avatar....


----------



## komorikun

blue2 said:


> what you mean thanksgiving or something, we don't celebrate here...and I like my Halloween avatar....


But you celebrate Halloween in your country?


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> But you celebrate Halloween in your country?


 yes, do you know what country I live in, or do you wana guess...?


----------



## komorikun

ummm...Australia or the UK. Nevermind. I looked at your profile.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> ummm...Australia or the UK. Nevermind. I looked at your profile.


 my profile probly confirmed that im an ***hole right..?


----------



## estse

diamondheart89 said:


> They've had christmas decorations up since september in some places, so no.


I was going to say, "Yes," but never mind. I wear pink shirts.


----------



## komorikun

blue2 said:


> my profile probly confirmed that im an ***hole right..?


Just saw the Irish group. I didn't really probe too much.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Just saw the Irish group. I didn't really probe too much.


so you don't like irish...?


----------



## h00dz

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes! I feel no attraction for American guys, it's strange. They're just too... American.





meganmila said:


> It can be boring after awhile.


I so need to move....


----------



## Elad

10/10 gif. has had me lollin, sorta reminds me of sas too.


----------



## shelbster18

I have a date with a 29 year old tomorrow and he wants to go on a date in my town. This will be the first time that I don't have to go out of town on a date. I hope no one I know notices me. :um I get really paranoid about that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im too high and paranoid to have lunch with everyone right now -_-'


----------



## AussiePea

I just drank a glass of milk. This is a big deal for me.


----------



## Nunuc

Winter is leaving. Stupid winter, stay!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"frei fick mushi" :boogie


----------



## Kalliber

Thanksgiving is so cheesy :/


----------



## rdrr

It doesn't matter what one does or says, an action should be met with a positive reaction for it to be truly worth something.


----------



## Stilla

... Just remembered I still have cake. YAY!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Elad

I really don't know what I'm living for.

I've been treading water for over a year now in isolation and its pathetic. Work, studying, friendships, sex life and everything else has just fell away to the point I do nothing and pretty much am nothing. I'm constantly in and out of depression, music becomes dull, food becomes bland and an excuse to beat myself up, everything seems utterly pointless and dead end. Even in the upswings I only feel marginally better, and still fail to get my life back together at all; I'm careless with it, I'm wasteful and just ride it out doing the same nothingness I've become so used to doing.

My lack of life could probably be tolerable if I had people around, but even that seems impossible for me. I've always been in a constant cycle of getting to know people and then just going *poof* like a ghost. I withdraw from everyone; sometimes slowly, sometimes quickly but always effectively. I just stop responding to people for no real reason, I stop charging my phone, I avoid/deactivate facebook and I really don't know why. Its not them, its me and I don't know why I am me because I ****ing suck. (no emo)

I'm not all that sure what I'm afraid of or whats holding me back, its not necessarily embarrassment but the possible intense feeling that comes with embarrassment (shame? i don't know, this doesn't make much sense) because I'm so certain I'm not good enough and never will be, which means I'll be looked down upon/laughed at.. the prospect of which makes me want to lock myself away from the world.. which I have been doing to _great_ effect.

The problem now is hiding and lack of contact with people has left me unsure of myself socially. I'm not sure if I can even connect with people anymore, as like I mentioned earlier eventually everyone just seems to phase out (even online, although thats probably pretty normal). This just adds to my intense fears about getting back into life, I'm so disconnected now I don't see how I could possibly succeed, I feel so inept at everything I try. Throw this in with the insecurities/anxieties I had brewing even when I was somewhat social and it all makes me question what I'm even doing in this world.

No matter what I do I will never be as "good" as I want; physically, mentally and otherwise.. I'm always falling short of what I think is required and always behind the curve. I can't help but think I'm never going to be truly happy. I'm living off past experiences and memories, and I have been for too long for how limited they are.. I don't know what I'm doing and I don't really know what I'm rambling about, as usual when I come on sas at 4:05am.

I'm just really, _really_ lost.


----------



## MikeyManly

I'll never meet anyone.


----------



## Neo1234

summertime sadness! Just love Lana Del Rey<3


----------



## Elad

oh how I love to get bombarded with pm's from sas trolls about being a bad guy for posting girls with big boobs.

pure entertainment.


----------



## kiirby

Elad said:


> oh how I love to get bombarded with pm's from sas trolls about being a bad guy for posting girls with big boobs.
> 
> pure entertainment.


Ugh, we get it. You're popular.

_god_


----------



## Elad

kiirby said:


> Ugh, we get it. You're popular.
> 
> _god_


latest pm:


> Go kill yourself. You're ****ing miserable
> I've seen a post talking about how miserable
> you are.


so popular. :rofl


----------



## Stilla

^ I hope you reported them. :afr


----------



## kiirby

Elad said:


> latest pm:
> 
> so popular. :rofl


Oh nice. Straight to the point.

People sure are great.


----------



## miminka

"privacy is not about what you are doing so much as what you are not doing. privacy is that which you can hide - which, in our modern society, is not much."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's odd but I feel if I was more severely affected, such as being full on agoraphobic, or schizophrenic, or something truly distinct/definable I'd cope so much better. As I am now it's simply a bit of this & a bit of that with doctors never really understanding the true extent of how I feel or what I experience


----------



## tbyrfan

Elad said:


> latest pm:
> 
> so popular. :rofl


What reason are they giving for you being a bad guy?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Elad said:


> latest pm:
> 
> so popular. :rofl


Zesty lemons over shapely melons.


----------



## diamondheart89

Elad said:


> latest pm:
> 
> so popular. :rofl


Oh yeah... about that, I was just upset I ran out of chocolate.


----------



## Elad

tbyrfan said:


> What reason are they giving for you being a bad guy?


"bad person" is the nicest way of translating it :lol and because I posted pics of girls with big boobs.. and like them.



dontwaitupforme said:


> Zesty lemons over shapely melons.


both saliva inducing.



diamondheart89 said:


> Oh yeah... about that, I was just upset I ran out of chocolate.


typical.


----------



## smokeybob

there are some hot girls who are around in the mornings i didnt know existed. it's a good job i dont ever talk.


----------



## vanilla90

I love Elvis Presley. I bop to him with no shame.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm such a giant kid. I bought one of them advent calendars. (countdown to Christmas)


----------



## shelbster18

Don't know why this guy wants to date me. I tried flirting with him. Well, not directly. And he just told me that he hopes I have a goodnight. :blank Lame...I like it when guys flirt with me. Oh well. I'll just see how this date goes. Hopefully, no one I know is going to be at this restaurant. >.< Even if they are, I shouldn't give a ****. At least they'll see me with someone instead of me being by myself. I just hope nothing embarrassing happens. It better not be loud in there because if it is, I won't be able to talk much. I wonder if I should ask the guy to sit outside. He probably won't, since it might be cold. -__- Three more hours to go. Blah.


----------



## typicalanimal

So I'm searching online for unexplained red scratch-like marks.... 

The first suggestion is "herpes virus"... I'm like "I wish!!", sadly can rule that one out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

> *
> 2.what what* phrase made popular by rapper Noreaga or NORE. it can be used as a greeting like what up. or in a fight when you win, then get up in that *****es face and be like, what what!
> _
> what what homes! thizz is what it is_


That sure took a hard left turn.


----------



## misspeachy

Is it normal to have the strongest chocolate cravings like six times a day?
And my Christmas party outfit is too cute and too perfect... I've got my white hat with the biggest bobble and my white lace dress and hopefully some red socks and I just love it sooo much and couldn't feel any better... I feel like santa's little helper!


----------



## meganmila

I can't really taste anything :/

And I feel out of it.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

why?


----------



## h00dz

Elad said:


> oh how I love to get bombarded with pm's from sas trolls about being a bad guy for posting girls with big boobs.
> 
> pure entertainment.


You heartless monster


----------



## Parsnip

I can't even remember buying this song, and I can't remember who sings it, but what is tickling me pink right now is one particular line:

Chuck Norris!

All the other lines are irrelevant, that one line, the way it's sung, makes this my new favourite forgotten song on this battered memory stick.


----------



## Idontgetit

Elad said:


> 10/10 gif. has had me lollin, sorta reminds me of sas too.


lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I'm writing about a fictional abandoned tube station (in London) and I thought I'd have a google and see if there were any pictures of some to use as reference.

Then found this:

http://www.silentuk.com/?p=3115

So awesome, love urban exploration stuff. Not as decayed as I was looking for, but still.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's probably a way to form an algorithm for that, sad as it is


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have no idea how I'm able to turn into a completely different person at work. I'm talkative, confident, and bossy. But then once I'm out of that environment, I go back to my awkward and quiet self.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Elad said:


> latest pm:
> 
> so popular. :rofl


Lol. I get those PM's sometimes.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Owl-99

RelinquishedHell said:


> I have no idea how I'm able to turn into a completely different person at work. I'm talkative, confident, and bossy. But then once I'm out of that environment, I go back to my awkward and quiet self.


IMO it sounds like you are quite comfortable at work you know the people and therefore your anxiety is low. However when you leave work your surrounds are changing and your not so familiar with the people you might meet and as a result your anxiety increases which decreases your confidence and lowers your self esteem.


----------



## cybernaut

Had 7 cavities last Sept and got through stage 2 today-getting my tooth cut out and then glued back into the gums. Stage 3 for repararions will continue in December. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling really down tonight.. Im not sure why. Id go outside and look at the stars if it wasn't below freezing.


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> Feeling really down tonight.. Im not sure why. Id go outside and look at the stars if it wasn't below freezing.


Pretend you're in the southern hemisphere, the weather is fineeeeee


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh this waka waka song


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to accomplish something today


----------



## I Lurk Life

Mirin' California weather.

10/10 weather aesthetics


----------



## KelsKels

Im so excited to piss everyone off by saying "happy holidays" at work and on facebook. Its funny that such a nice greeting gets so many religious members so riled up. I might even post "Happy holidays, or merry xmas, whichever you prefer!" And see how many of my family members will go off on me for being the cause of this godless nation.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Who the hell steals a stone lawn deer? You know what I should do? Get a BB gun to-- _no_ a _real_ gun and stay up in a tree at night waiting to see if anyone to try to steal it or better yet, I'll put in an electrified fence in front of a concrete one and start having guard dogs-- no, guard _lions_-- _no_ guard _ligers_ that I bred from the most aggressive ones from the litter and plant mines on the ground to the point where the ligers are mine resistant and then I'll train some of those ligers to be snipers to sit up on the roof and trees at night waiting for any would-be thief. Ain't no one gonna be stealing my lawn deer. Ain't no one.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I hope this dinner I'm forced to go to isn't too long.


----------



## Kalliber

Noo thanksgiving. ._.


----------



## tbyrfan

It's 4:30 PM on Thanksgiving, and the Christmas decorations are already going up.


----------



## cosmicslop

i am thankful for the earth staying on orbit. give credit where it's due.


----------



## komorikun

Had a dream about used tampons. Very weird. Some guy I was living with got upset about there being tampons in the trash can. So he took 2 of them out and put them on the floor next to a big note where he wrote something about it being gross. And there was a discussion about how I should flush them down the toilet but I said that would clog the toilet. I was with some other guy when I saw the note and tampons on the floor.


----------



## Parsnip

It says a lot about how reliant people have become on automated transport when they feel you working 2 miles to work is much too far.


----------



## Idontgetit

Someone told me how I remind them of Donnie Darko. I kinda took it as a complement but it's probably not a good thing, or is it? I kind of admire the character though.


----------



## shelbster18

These exist?










uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Does he know the truth? Should I lie or speak the truth? These are the questions of the moment


----------



## catcharay

Such a bad day..feel like crying heavily. It isnt over yet
maybe im exaggerating but I feel terrible

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kalliber

I learned psy gentleman dance


----------



## cmed

Black Friday is my new favorite day of the year. I was the only person at the gym this morning. That has never happened until today.

And just when I think I've seen it all...


----------



## Parsnip

cmed said:


>


Amazing.

-------------------------------

I always wonder if other people can hear my knees crunching, especially when I'm trying to sneak down the stairs and avoid the landlady popping out of her family room to ask how I am. Surely the crunching of my knees lets people know in advance that I'm tip toeing down the stairs?


----------



## rdrr

I make a thread about headaches and get a really bad headache that same night. Just my luck.


----------



## KelsKels

I hope work is slow today.. its cold as hell outside, plus its black Friday, so Im hoping we wont be too busy! I stayed up waaaaaay too late last night and all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> These exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Im so excited to piss everyone off by saying "happy holidays" at work and on facebook. Its funny that such a nice greeting gets so many religious members so riled up. I might even post "Happy holidays, or merry xmas, whichever you prefer!" And see how many of my family members will go off on me for being the cause of this godless nation.


Easy, just say "Judge not, lest ye be judged first"...

Or, "Let he who has not sinned, cast the first stone..."

Remind them that Jesus' girlfriend was a prostitute.


----------



## Parsnip

When I move out of here, and when I get my own shoddy little flat, I'm going to cook so many things. So many tasty things. And I'm going to make sure I have a weeks worth of food made up on the Sunday so I can just grab a pot and eat it at work. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i dont feel like doing anything


----------



## Barette

I look just like Grace Slick.


----------



## coeur_brise

Had a dream where I was sexy and wearing black tights.. maybe a little too sexy because a person in the dream said I was dressed "trashy" which was true and I felt self-conscious of course. Then I wondered if I really was trashy or did I just wear the wrong clothes. Hm.. weird.


----------



## diamondheart89

I am not impressed with time.


----------



## coeur_brise

Don't wanna go waaaahhhhh.. If I had to work this hard to cure cancer, I would... but I'm not curing cancer, just doing heavy lifting and suffering the dread of anxiety! why? oh yeah, that's what i signed up for (minus the anxiety).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try, again"..."Stop trying try so hard, relax"


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


>


Hehe, I don't know what this has to do with the Pringles.  But that's a pretty picture. 

--------------------------------

I had an okay time in South Carolina visiting relatives. I guess they're our relatives. :um Don't know if they are or not. lmao There were a bunch of people there. Like 30 people. O_O There were like 2 babies and three or four little kids. And there was this guy there that looks like he's in his late 20s or something and has a prosthetic leg because he got in a car accident like four or five years ago. :/...I've only been over to their place one other time back in either 2008 or 2009. It was just me, my mom, and grandparents that went. My dad had to work and my sisters were working I guess.

Now, I'm celebrating a late Thanksgiving over at my place tomorrow. I wish we could just go to South Carolina to celebrate every year instead of doing it here because I always have to worry all day long about staying in my room. When I'm going somewhere else, I don't have to worry about that because I'm forced to stay out. Plus, I like a change of scenery.


----------



## cybernaut

I might mail something to a SAS member for the holidays soon for the first time out of my 3 years here.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

So does anyone know how old the kids are in the beginning of Smallville? I think they said that they were freshman, but if that's true, then why is a 20-something year old hanging out with a bunch of 14/15 year olds? That's just creepy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could feel genuinely enthusiastic about being sociable. I don't like having to fake being someone's friend.


----------



## h00dz

The mix is COMPLETE!!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Parsnip

I want this flat. It's cheap, conveniently located, and that perfect small size for a singleton who likes her home warm. There's even negotiation room for allowing a cat in the flat, a freaking cat. I want it so much I know the response from the letting agent will be "ooo, this was a surprisingly popular property... have you considered this one which is double the price but highly recommended". Maybe I'll ring them tomorrow, to make sure they've gotten my message and know I want to look at the flat as soon as possible. Maybe I'll even mention the fact I'm employed, and have references, and would take real good care of it... I may even plead with them. 

I just want one place where I'll feel comfortable in. Somewhere I can bolt to after work and enjoy sprawling out on the sofa with some cinnamon tea and halva without worrying someone is going to come bursting in. Gsh.


----------



## cuppy

Idina Menzel is in "Frozen" everybody!!! IDINA MENZEL!!! <3333 *sigh* <3


----------



## AussiePea

Release a new album damn you!


----------



## Parsnip

cuppy said:


> Idina Menzel is in "Frozen" everybody!!! IDINA MENZEL!!! <3333 *sigh* <3


Gah <3.

I may have to go see this by my lonesome, along with "Free Birds". I just need to see them D:.


----------



## Mur

Normal people are too damn boring, no wonder I've always been drawn to people who are "off".


----------



## RiversEdge

VelveteenRabbit said:


> If you have blue eyes, then you share a common ancestor with every other blue eyed person in the world.
> 
> HELLLLLOOOOOO! My blue eyed peeps!


nu uh. :hide


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Random Thought Of The Day Part II*

All my relationship experiences have been as the age old tale of Samson & Delilah. They've started ok and even run decent for a minute and then the gal discovers my weakness, traps me with it, & I collapse in on myself in a final feat of despair. The only difference is it's happened more than once


----------



## jlscho03

While I was out walking tonight, I stepped along some shards from a broken bottle on my street. When I got home to tell my mom, it dawned on me that the shards from another broken bottle, down by my work, had finally been cleaned up (maybe even a month ago). I never thought it would've happened, as they had been there several months. Didn't realize this until I came home.

What a pointless discovery! Well, at least now I don't have to worry about broken shards near my workplace


----------



## Idontgetit

jlscho03 said:


> While I was out walking tonight, I stepped along some shards from a broken bottle on my street. When I got home to tell my mom, it dawned on me that the shards from another broken bottle, down by my work, had finally been cleaned up (maybe even a month ago). I never thought it would've happened, as they had been there several months. Didn't realize this until I came home.
> 
> What a pointless discovery! Well, at least now I don't have to worry about broken shards near my workplace


I think those were Oob's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The green & orange shirt with the large lapels that De Niro is wearing when he leaves prison in Cape Fear...I want it!


----------



## KelsKels

Peach juice is absolutely disgusting. Seriously.. ick.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate this place. I think I'm going to post a bunch of horribly offensive stuff until I get banned.


----------



## typemismatch

KelsKels said:


> Peach juice is absolutely disgusting. Seriously.. ick.


So is grape. I tried grape juice a few weeks ago. Bloody horrible.


----------



## KelsKels

typemismatch said:


> So is grape. I tried grape juice a few weeks ago. Bloody horrible.


I think peach juice is worse than grape.. but really sweet grape juice isn't so bad imo. I love apple though.. so I figured peach might be good.. but.. uke



RelinquishedHell said:


> I hate this place. I think I'm going to post a bunch of horribly offensive stuff until I get banned.


Doooo it. Ill join you. Im probably close anyways


----------



## error404

10 more minutes of that dream please...


----------



## probably offline

Taking your socks off, and wiggling your toes, is the best.


----------



## Nunuc

typemismatch said:


> So is grape. I tried grape juice a few weeks ago. Bloody horrible.


Haha, I actually like both, peach and grape juice.


----------



## error404

I could make love to this song in the back of a car, a thousand times over.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Hehe, I don't know what this has to do with the Pringles.  But that's a pretty picture.


:b


----------



## Kalliber

Sometimes hitting on me on Skype. _ .


----------



## intheshadows

That young cashier had the cutest voice.


----------



## Daniel C

Happy birthday to us,
Happy birthday to us,
Happy birthday dear Netherlands,
Happy birthday to us!

:yay :clap :hb

(I am somewhat concerned I might be turning into a patriot...)


----------



## Radical But Legal

I want to invent a word.


----------



## AussiePea

Date in 4 hours and counting. May the lord have mercy on my anxiety.


----------



## Nunuc

Daniel C said:


> Happy birthday to us,
> Happy birthday to us,
> Happy birthday dear Netherlands,
> Happy birthday to us!
> 
> :yay :clap :hb
> 
> (I am somewhat concerned I might be turning into a patriot...)


Oh, you finally gained your independence from Belgium. Happy Birthday, Netherlands!


----------



## Mur

God I can be such a space cadet sometimes.


----------



## madddogg

AussiePea said:


> Date in 4 hours and counting. May the lord have mercy on my anxiety.


Good luck!


----------



## Daniel C

Nunuc said:


> Oh, you finally gained your independence from Belgium. Happy Birthday, Netherlands!


----------



## typemismatch

I am sending a cake to the Netherlands. I'm just going to put "Netherlands" on the envelope as it's for everyone. When it arrives can someone cut it up and hand it round.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A few bottles of Chimay Blue for tonight would be swell...though I shouldn't spend any $


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Before I open a bag of Party Mix, I always tell myself I will not discriminate against the pretzel's...but I always do. They should put chocolate covered pretzel's in Party Mix.

Also, can it be Party Mix when you're eating it by yourself...naked...on a beanbag?


----------



## shelbster18

Why did I have to have two Thanksgivings? One is enough.  That was so much food. I had to finish my dessert later. I won't be eating anything else today.


----------



## Parsnip

If everything goes to plan, and I actually can move into this flat, how am I going to get my mattress up the stairs. Do you harass someone you vaguely know, offer strangers in the street money, what? Then again I may not get it, so this is a completely irrelevant line of thought.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love the call & response they do with fans in the Bundesliga when someone scores a goal


----------



## KelsKels

the cheat said:


> Before I open a bag of Party Mix, I always tell myself I will not discriminate against the pretzel's...but I always do. They should put chocolate covered pretzel's in Party Mix.
> 
> *Also, can it be Party Mix when you're eating it by yourself...naked...on a beanbag?*


Hey, that's the best kind of party!

I feel kind of guilty for having someone cover my shift today and then not doing anything at all but sleep. Ill have to come up with some lie to tell everyone that I did.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Hey, that's the best kind of party!
> 
> I feel kind of guilty for having someone cover my shift today and then not doing anything at all but sleep. Ill have to come up with some lie to tell everyone that I did.


I agree, it's the most fun party I could think of attending. It only gets weird when I make eye contact with my cat.


----------



## inerameia

I love being high


----------



## inerameia

Daniel C said:


>


Netherlands has independence day?


----------



## inerameia

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Who doesn't?


It's been a while... so.

Now I want a medical card for sure.


----------



## Jcgrey

Hmm. Well I find myself here once again. Can't leave forever. It's an addiction. So be it...


----------



## tbyrfan

I don't understand why people fake devastation over celebrity deaths when half of them don't know anything about the celebrity in question.


----------



## Idontgetit

tbyrfan said:


> I don't understand why people fake devastation over celebrity deaths when half of them don't know anything about the celebrity in question.


I knew that he was a good actor, hipster.


----------



## meganmila

tbyrfan said:


> I don't understand why people fake devastation over celebrity deaths when half of them don't know anything about the celebrity in question.


I dunno. It's just sad in general.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The film JFK is intense, lots to swallow. It brought home the significance of the event in American history looking at it from such a distance as I am more than the stories on the news recently. It also made me aware of how incomprehensible that and other assassinations at the time would have been for people of that generation.

The oddest part was the "magic bullet" scene because I had only ever seen the comedic spin on Seinfeld which is still quite priceless to me


----------



## KelsKels

Well, I took out my lip piercing. I wonder how long it will take to heal up completely. Its been in there for a year and a half.. so I imagine it would take a while.


----------



## komorikun

Forum is boring today.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Forum is boring today.


Would you like me to tickle you? :b


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Would you like me to tickle you? :b


No. I'm in a really sh*tty mood today.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Forum is boring today.


Why don't you start one of your amazing polls like "Do you have a working printer"


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> Why don't you start one of your amazing polls like "Do you have a working printer"


I have no inspirations today.


----------



## Barette

I ****ing love prunes. I can't stop eating them.


----------



## rdrr

Barette said:


> I ****ing love prunes. I can't stop eating them.


I hope you know prunes are mild laxatives. Enjoy.


----------



## Barette

rdrr said:


> I hope you know prunes are mild laxatives. Enjoy.


Oh, believe me, I've learned that lesson long ago. I've learned it well.


----------



## inerameia

Damn. Brian in Family Guy died in a car accident and so did Paul Walker the same week. Coincident or not it's ****in' weird.


----------



## rdrr

h00dz said:


> Why don't you start one of your amazing polls like "Do you have a working printer"


Haha. This made me laugh. I don't even have a printer...


----------



## tbyrfan

Just found some nostalgic sounds. I remember when my family had a dot matrix printer at home~

http://www.freesound.org/people/jppi_Stu/sounds/117647/


----------



## shelbster18

Going to the movie theatre to see Frozen tomorrow. I hope my sister doesn't notice me with this guy there since she works at the theatre. Weird that this guy knows how to get to my town considering that he's originally from New York. No one's ever even heard of this town. Welp, I guess that's a good thing for me.

Hope this doesn't get awkward. Maybe she won't be working when I go. But if she is working, I'll just pretend that I'm invisible.


----------



## error404

I am actually the worst person to ever exist

Everyone hurts and it's because of _me_.


----------



## cuppy

Why am I still up


----------



## AllToAll

I've been sick with a nasty cold for a little over two weeks now. It's 'bout that time to go to the doctor, but since I don't speak Turkish and the company I work for is completely incompetent and will send me to the emergency room alone, I think I'm going to rough it out for a while. 

Also, I've managed to make friends at the new job, but the one I feel most comfortable with might be leaving to Indonesia. I NEED TO CONVINCE HER TO STAY. HOW when I understand and empathize with her reasoning? *sigh*


----------



## Kalliber

Still in anger


----------



## rdrr

Ugh heard a recording of my voice and I am cringing with the cringiest of cringe.


----------



## Daniel C

One of the things I admire about the human race is our ability to invent solutions for problems that did not exist before the solution was found. For instance, I had never found it a problem to hold the shopping list in my hands while pushing the cart, until this Dutch supermarket branch came up with a cart that has a special clip to which you can attach your shopping list so that you have both of your hands free. Now, when I go shopping in any other supermarket branch that does not have this feature, the fact that I have to hold the shopping list all the time immensely irritates me. These kinds of things really fascinate me...


----------



## uffie

If you'd study the laugh-lines, you'd see that I'm cracking.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope it turns out better this time


----------



## inerameia

I can't believe I spent hundreds on my grandma's credit card. I'm screwed.


----------



## vanilla90

**** college. **** the western idea of education. I really don't care anymore. Although I've never actually cared to be honest... I now just have a reasonable, if slighty nuts, excuse not to care.


----------



## mdiada

My car is fantastic. Smoking and chugging. Simply fantastic.


----------



## shelbster18

It pisses me off how my mom will let my two oldest sisters cuss but she won't let me cuss and she gets mad when I do cuss. She's a ****ing retard.

This horse is my mother.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

After everything we still fell apart. :sigh
It hurts but I'm glad it was a mutual thing.
As long as we keep it civil everything will work out. 
At least I've still got my boy. :roll


----------



## jlscho03

Idontgetit said:


> I think those were Oob's.


Hm. I have no clue what that is, and googling it failed me! And, if I don't want to know, don't tell me.

Matches to your username, at least!


----------



## Barette




----------



## Idontgetit

jlscho03 said:


> Hm. I have no clue what that is, and googling it failed me! And, if I don't want to know, don't tell me.
> 
> Matches to your username, at least!


He's a user on here who always talks about smashing bottles out of anger lol.


----------



## moloko

How not to love when her perfume remains in your clothes after being with her... Wishing it would never go away.


----------



## Jcgrey

Those goddamned stupid lying cheating smurfs! to hell with them


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The gals that work the counter at the Chinese restaurant, so cute!


----------



## jlscho03

Idontgetit said:


> He's a user on here who always talks about smashing bottles out of anger lol.


Okay, thanks! I'll be on the lookout for some strange internet user prowling my street, then. Or going by where I walk, at least.


----------



## diamondheart89

If I ever meet the devil, I'll tell him I roasted a tomato to exactly 500 degrees for him.


----------



## KelsKels

I can view page 33 & 35... but not 34  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Parsnip

Unless I ask my landlady for the internet access codes I'll be internetless until January come this afternoon. And I'll never ask her because from now on my timetable is: leave at 7, come back at 9. 7-12 days a week. She has children, I can't interrupt her family time just for internet codes D: Oh well. What do I need the internet for anyway, apart from my internet addiction.


----------



## h00dz

Parsnip said:


> Unless I ask my landlady for the internet access codes I'll be internetless until January come this afternoon. And I'll never ask her because from now on my timetable is: leave at 7, come back at 9. 7-12 days a week. She has children, I can't interrupt her family time just for internet codes D: Oh well. What do I need the internet for anyway, apart from my internet addiction.


----------



## Kalliber

My shoulder hurts so bad


----------



## Stilla

I'm so lazy at replying to stuff.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Stilla said:


> I'm so lazy at replying to stuff.


Maybe the people who talk to you are boring. :b Hey, wait...


----------



## Stilla

the cheat said:


> Maybe the people who talk to you are boring. :b Hey, wait...


Nooooo that's not it at all. I'm just a socially lazy sloth.


----------



## Daniel C

There is something strangely appealing to the moment you know you have an incredible amount of things to do but you consciously decide to do none of them just for a moment.


----------



## renegade disaster

you're supposed to eat that waxy bit on port salut, right? .....right?

hmm well it tasted ok anyway.


#famouslastwords


----------



## cybernaut

It's funny how everyone wants to be my "friend" when finals comes around the corner.I have 7 classes to worry about.Yet, people still want me to give them notes for classes that they don't pay attention in. Fu#k off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Random Thought Of The Day Part II*

- Some things you just never get over or get used to

- Sometimes it really shows how far removed I am from pop culture. I'd never even heard the word "selfie" until the news ran a story saying it was some dictionaries most popular word of the year last week


----------



## AceEmoKid

The hearing in my right ear temporarily went out for the past couple days, and that side of my head feels stuffy and heavy. I keep catching my head tilting to the left. I've also been hearing weird stuff out of my left ear...it sounds like there is metal furniture moving from inside my head, screeching against linoleum. I have to listen to music before I go to sleep now just to drown it out.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Dear PS4, why did you have to kidnap my boyfriend?


----------



## Darth Smittius

AceEmoKid said:


> The hearing in my right ear temporarily went out for the past couple days, and that side of my head feels stuffy and heavy. I keep catching my head tilting to the left. I've also been hearing weird stuff out of my left ear...it sounds like there is metal furniture moving from inside my head, screeching against linoleum. I have to listen to music before I go to sleep now just to drown it out.


Oh man, that sounds awful. I often have problems with my ears ringing and feeling stopped up. It's incredibly annoying and especially difficult to fall asleep!


----------



## Joel

Sometimes I think I'm a little bit of a psychopath.


----------



## cosmicslop

"If you're still with her in five years... I'll treat you to a free lunch at that taco shop. I'll be a college student by then so I can't bet that much."


----------



## mdiada

8 cups of coffee every day is not good. i'm so gassy, i could float to the moon right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Answering the questions on OkCupid is such a mindless way to kill time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

"This cold is the worse thing to happen to me, and I've been to a country music festival."


----------



## midnightson

But only from a beautiful woman, someone in the know. Someone in the middle of it all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like eating the whole kitchen.


----------



## Barette

"People were crying and all that about 9/11, and I was just like, 'Well I don't live in NY'"

Quote from a documentary on Narcissism that I thought was hilarious for some reason.


----------



## diamondheart89

My cat is being so cute today, and affectionate. She kept going in circles rubbing herself on everyone's feet. And then she flopped down next to me and kept staring at me and winking. And if I rub the right spot on her back she just falls over on top of my hand. I am in love with her. She is a beautiful creature. Usually she is very independent and reserved, so I feel like these overtures are a big deal.


----------



## Kalliber

In another life I would make you stay


----------



## uffie

Lifeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## millenniumman75

I still haven't caught up on sleep since coming home Sunday. 
....and I still have to run this week!


----------



## smokeybob

god...


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I have never been so annoyed. You contradict yourself so much. 
You've got no money but you can get on a train and buy beer. 
You don't want to go a day without your son but you come into the town where he lives and don't even ask to see him. 
You can forget being friends if you can't even be honest. You're a bull****ter. 
I might even consider the occupation order because you're really winding me up.
You are a total deadbeat and I don't believe a single word you say.


----------



## uffie

BuzzAldrin said:


> I have never been so annoyed. You contradict yourself so much.
> You've got no money but you can get on a train and buy beer.
> You don't want to go a day without your son but you come into the town where he lives and don't even ask to see him.
> You can forget being friends if you can't even be honest. You're a bull****ter.
> I might even consider the occupation order because you're really winding me up.
> You are a total deadbeat and I don't believe a single word you say.


:hug im sorry


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I should have listened to you in the first place :lol


----------



## uffie

Eh, that doesn't really matter now. I just hope you stay strong and pull through this. You have my phone number and skype if you ever want to chat.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Thank you. 
I know this is best, there's no way I'd ever go back now, I've got no choice but to stay strong.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I'm hungry haha xD


----------



## uffie

:squeeze


----------



## BuzzAldrin




----------



## Jcgrey

I are hungray!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That is something should consider as an option


----------



## KelsKels

likeaspacemonkey said:


> If you've never fantasized about blowing your brains out you're weird.


:um

I wish there was a way to become emotionless. To not feel happy or sad.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"...you will have three phases...
...first: resistance...next: indifference...third: acceptance..."


----------



## biscoto

likeaspacemonkey said:


> If you've never fantasized about blowing your brains out you're weird.


:um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This "New Age" music channel is pretty cool


----------



## Kakumbus

Nothing to do with luck, you most likely miss understood how it works.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

That took you long. You keep telling me you've got no money then planning to go to the pub. I can see where your priorities lie. I'm so bitter but **** it. Every 'I love you' was a lie? 
You will sign the flat over to me and then you can move on to whatever girl is next in line. Stop talking bs, you're not trying to be happy, you're perfectly fine, you got what you wanted, I left and now you can tell all your little friends how terrible it was to be with me and make them feel sorry for poor little you.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Just using this thread to rant. 
Csa will only make you pay £28 a month for maintenance of a child if you are on any income related benefits. That's not even a one tin of formula a week. Might as well not even bother. :mum


----------



## uffie

Do you want to chat?


----------



## shelbster18

Don't know why my sister acted so shocked a couple of nights ago when she asked if I was hanging out with someone at the movies. :roll

--------------------------------

I'm glad I uninstalled Google Chrome and downloaded Firefox. GC sucks.


----------



## h00dz

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I see an "am I ugly" post and think "**** you, I'll say yes".
> 
> Of course I don't, but am I the only piece of **** ***hole who thinks of doing stuff like this?


I'm not going to lie Man, sometimes those thread frustrate the **** out of me. And I feel like trolling them, but I don't as I know better. :|


----------



## mdiada

why can't you stop procrastinating on this damn homework?!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to spend all of tomorrow morning sending out job applications


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Blue dream and Netflix= Night made.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I would do but I haven't got a laptop up here right now. 
He ran straight back to his ex. Telling her he's been thinking about her for months, she's his soulmate and he realised that now. (I shouldn't really know this but he's been logged into a bunch of accounts on my phone for weeks now) He can get ****ed, I hate him. I don't care what happens to him anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who was it that was sowing in the middle of a haystack & dropped their needle so famously that their experience became a common turn of phrase in our language?


----------



## uffie

I'm so sorry. I wish I could hug you right now. I know you're hurting, but you don't deserve that ****. I could never imagine doing anything malicious to the mother of my child. Let him have his "soul mate". There's is definitely someone out there who thinks about you everyday and wishes the best for you. You have you're son. Raise him to be a better man than he ever was.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

uffie said:


> I'm so sorry. I wish I could hug you right now. I know you're hurting, but you don't deserve that ****. I could never imagine doing anything malicious to the mother of my child. Let him have his "soul mate". There's is definitely someone out there who thinks about you everyday and wishes the best for you. *You have you're son. Raise him to be a better man than he ever was.*


That is exactly what I needed. I know that he needs to be my focus now. 
I honesty feel bad for the girl he's trying to win over, getting back with him would be the biggest mistake she could make. Everything you're saying is actually really helping me, thank you. I think if you hadn't been talking to me is still be feeling like I want him back. Thank god for you!


----------



## Kalliber

Jcgrey said:


> I are hungray!


I are hungreh too D:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## probably offline

Meerkats on guard duty is my favourite thing atm.





Apparently they love boiled eggs more than anything, but when they are on duty, they wont even flinch even with an egg all up in their face.


----------



## housebunny

probably offline said:


> even with an egg all up in their face.


:lol


----------



## Elad

saw this somewhere else and thought it was pretty cool. some animals you probably didn't know existed (or you did, in which case just pretend like you didnt pls).

lots of pics, so if you don't want to see cool animals just close your eyes and scroll.

tufted deer










patagonia mara










maned wolf (so elegant)










bearded vulture










okapi (which i'm guessing means hyena-****ed-a-zebra)










little chevrotain










sunda colugo (flying lemur)










glaucus atlanticus










panda ant










red lipped bat fish


----------



## Idontgetit

^ this stuff fascinates me for some reason.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I feel so much better today. I can't wait to see the friends he made it difficult for me to even talk to. 
I can't wait to surprise him and turn up unannounced tonight to collect some things.. Wonder what I'll find. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's a long, slow road


----------



## vanilla90

I am not your rolling wheels, I am the highway


----------



## Zack

Feelin' hot hot hot!


----------



## Daniel C

I highly doubt if it healthy to sleep thirteen hours a night...


----------



## biscoto

i accidentally hit Community-chat instead of Community-forums all the time.


----------



## arnie

I feel the need to start more threads. :troll


----------



## biscoto

arnie said:


> I feel the need to start more threads. :troll












GO FOR IT!

(unless they are _am i ugly - i need to hear how hot i am_ threads)

.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sleigh bells ring, are you listening. In the lane, snow is glistening. A beautiful sight, so hap py tonight. Yay, First real snow of the season.


----------



## KelsKels

I think I took too many muscle relaxers. I feel like I'm made of jello... And jello can't walk very well.


----------



## Loveless

Controversy creates cash, sheep go to hell, and the elephant in the room shall be destroyed.


----------



## intheshadows

Facebook stalking someone atm :blank


----------



## housebunny

Elad said:


> saw this somewhere else and thought it was pretty cool.


Wow, nice to see these. "glaucus atlanticus" my favorite


----------



## arnie




----------



## shelbster18

I've been eating two of these caramel nut fiber one bars every day. They're so good. >_<


----------



## millenniumman75

It's almost nap time!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I was just whisked off by a public safety officer and some person from my school's psych services. They just knocked on my door and tried to talk me into meeting the therapist on grounds of a call they got from someone who said I was suicidal. That was the most awkward and nerve wracking hour of my life.


----------



## mattmc

In 6th grade I had to go to the school therapist. I had no idea why. He starts asking if I'm suicidal. Really awkward, I wasn't even unhappy that year. A little troubled... but mostly happy. Must be that I didn't talk a lot that had someone worried about me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ach, work! My greatest foe!


----------



## minimized

I want to be the very best.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's a tuque on shop.ca that matches one of my jackets but it's sold out...I suppose I could search the brand and find it elsewhere but the fact that I know it's there makes the search annoying, lol


----------



## shelbster18

mattmc said:


> In 6th grade I had to go to the school therapist. I had no idea why. He starts asking if I'm suicidal. Really awkward, I wasn't even unhappy that year. A little troubled... but mostly happy. Must be that I didn't talk a lot that had someone worried about me.


I went to the school therapist in 6th grade, too for suicidal thoughts just because I was drawing little cartoons on my papers about suicide. xD lmao I was a little bad in 6th grade. I would always make silly cartoons on my papers. I got bad grades, too.  My mom had to come to school and it was uncomfortable for me with her there. >_> That's when I had to go to a therapist to get put on Prozac. It didn't help at all. ;-;


----------



## Idontgetit

minimized said:


> I want to be the very best.


Like no one ever was, to catch them is my real test! To train them is my causee!!!


----------



## minimized

Idontgetit said:


> Like no one ever was, to catch them is my real test! To train them is my causee!!!


I know it's my destiny. :yes


----------



## BuzzAldrin

What's up? :/


----------



## AussiePea

When you pride yourself on one thing, the only thing you don't hate yourself for and beat yourself up about every single day only to be told you aren't that, well then what do you really have? I'm done.

What I do hate so much though is that I am this fragile, that something so insignificant can have such a massive impact on how I feel and I feel bad that someone else has to feel crappy because of something which would not have mattered to 99.9% of the population. So for that I am sorry.

To add to my wonderful evening, came home to my roomate in hysterics. Caught her bf on hookup sites and told me he just doesn't love her and that she is genuinely scared of what he will do when she breaks up with him, emotionally and physically. It was nice of her to thank me for being there for her though, we have our differences but over my dead body someone will hurt that girl and like two times previously I'll be there to help her pick up the pieces.


----------



## Kalliber

I love this person so much <3


----------



## uffie

I'm just stressed.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i only have to wait a few more hours


----------



## Nunuc

What happens after that, something good?

edit. Oh darn, I thought this was the "Type what you're thinking about right now" thread


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm getting there. 
I hope you feel a little less stressed soon


----------



## uffie

Thanks, idk seeing you cry yesterday really affected me. You have such a wonderful smile it just really sucks to see you cry.


----------



## komorikun

Someone from one of these groups I'm going to asked me out in a message but I don't remember him. The face looks vaguely familiar.....


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Jcgrey

Oh for ****s sake


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the wait was worth it :boogie ...but i shouldnt be with others when im high :afr ...i wish i couldnt smoke weed alone like i used to but thats not possible here :wife ...i bought headphones from a friend for 2 euros and now everything sounds different


----------



## Canadian Brotha

RIP Mandela!


----------



## uffie

I hope you kept strong today.


----------



## Jcgrey

**** all racist bigots.


----------



## Winds

The world lost an amazing leader and truly inspirational person in Nelson Mandela. RIP to one of history's great men.


----------



## Kalliber

hahahaa


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Charlie Chapman's moustache would be a fitting style for you.


----------



## minimized

I bet I taste like durian.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Merry *****ing Christmas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## arnie

I have my lamp running tucked under the covers with me. It's so nice and toasty, but I feel like this may be a bad idea.


----------



## Nunuc

RIP Manny and Happy Birthday Österland!

















I bet 10€ that my fellow Österlander, *Amphoteric*, is having a bad hangover right now or tomorrow at the same time (or both)...:twisted


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being an anxious depressive is akin to being an addict in that at a certain point existence becomes a tug of war between relapse & recovery. There's no certainty of how long a spell of either will last but there is certainty of experiencing both phases


----------



## catcharay

Im really enoying being in vn. From the outset, I didnt believe I would gain such a liking to this place. Our teeny hotel is cramped but the shopping experience is fun. There is so much fun wares and nice merchandise to inspect; its also cheappp. Plus I havent become sick from the food yet, as my mind was readily prepared for. Miss my bf though.

oh but iv been bitten so many times by little insect ,monsters which is highly uncool.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kalliber

So anxious...


----------



## diamondheart89

Elad said:


> Cats are really starting to grow on me.
> 
> I don't have any pets and I can't have any (apartment rules) so I'm having to get my animal admiring fix from elsewhere. So every morning*cough* evening *cough* when I wake up I look out of the balcony and every morning I see the same ginger-white cat in the house window (like a whole wall-window) opposite me just sitting and staring out watching everything. Always in the exact same spot, sitting the same way just observing the world pass by. I see it _every_ day and I try to wave or make a noise to get its attention for a staring contest (neighbours probably think I'm a legit nutcase). I can't help but feel a bit sad for this cat, I rarely see it outside and it must suck to be just stuck watching.
> 
> So anyways, I've been cycling to the gym at night instead of driving and tonight I just got back at 3:40am, and looking up I see the same cat just staring into the night. Hit me right in the feels. I want to liberate him/her so bad right now, although I'm probably being over dramatic and the owners are good to him.
> 
> Think I'm going to start calling him windowcat, we're pretty similar actually, me and windowcat. I should really try and get a photo tomorrow to go with this post.


Welcome to the cult of cat worshippers. They are magnificent and all that is beautiful and worthy of love. :yes

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I will never stop loving squidward.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

:roll 
I'm sure all your work will pay off, you'll do well. 
Last night was a bad night. Oh god


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I'm learning to be strong, it feels good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The anxiety I feel in stores usually results in me rushing to get out & forgetting some item I had on my list, this morning was no exception


----------



## uffie

What happened last night?


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I went out and the entire night was just filled with so much drama


----------



## uffie

Like with your ex? Elaborate.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Aha yes. Trying to make it awkward with my friends and getting extremely drunk and begging me to let him come and see his son at 1am.


----------



## probably offline

A five-part documentary series about language with Stephen Fry. Am I in heaven?


----------



## diamondheart89

I need to get off SAS but people keep quoting me. :blank


----------



## KelsKels

diamondheart89 said:


> I need to get off SAS but people keep quoting me. :blank


Stay. Stay forever. :troll


----------



## meganmila

KelsKels is right.


----------



## Raphael200

U can do it!Just focus!


----------



## uffie

I'm happy you stayed strong :boogie


----------



## BuzzAldrin

:yes


----------



## uffie

How are feeling about the situation today?


----------



## KelsKels

^^^ Hey guys, I have something magical to show you.


----------



## vanilla90

Dennis Bergkamp, I love you bro.


----------



## Daniel C

vanilla90 said:


> Dennis Bergkamp, I love you bro.


He sounds Dutch. Is he Dutch? It doesn't happen that often when people in other countries know Dutch people, even if I don't know them myself.


----------



## vanilla90

Daniel C said:


> He sounds Dutch. Is he Dutch? It doesn't happen that often when people in other countries know Dutch people, even if I don't know them myself.


Yup  Footballer, Arsenal legend, one of the best to ever play the game. Incredible first touch. Apologies if that means nothing haha, not everyone likes football.


----------



## Daniel C

vanilla90 said:


> Yup  Footballer, Arsenal legend, one of the best to ever play the game. Incredible first touch. Apologies if that means nothing haha, not everyone likes football.


Yay! I could have known. Usually it has something to do with football... But well, nice there's at least one field at which we still apparently have some international significance.


----------



## vanilla90

Daniel C said:


> Yay! I could have known. Usually it has something to do with football... But well, nice there's at least one field at which we still apparently have some international significance.


Haha you might be sorry to hear he retired 8 years ago, international significance not so much currently ;P


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whiskey for tomorrows games would be swell!


----------



## shelbster18

Why is it so ****ing hot today? My dad made chili today and I don't know why because it's hot. But I'm eating it anyways. xD 

----------------------------

I had to cancel that date today because I didn't think about asking for directions ahead of time. I'm not too good with directions. So maybe I'll go tomorrow or Sunday. I don't get why I had to lie to my sister and not tell her I was meeting a guy at the movies. If anything, my family should be there to encourage me. If they encouraged me with this stuff, I wouldn't have to lie and I wouldn't feel like ****. Such bull****. lol No one knows my life so I'm tired of people making assumptions. They can **** off.


----------



## MuckyMuck

"_No offence but..._" the three words you will always hear just before you're offended.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The reusable dryers sheets worked this first time out, no static or lint. The real trial begins now


----------



## Kakumbus

I had everything for myself, I loved life, I cherished the future ahead of me and I didn't feel I needed to learn anything from anyone, I had all the answers I need.

Then one day out of nowhere when everything was going so well, I got my life taken away from me and I lost everything to the point of might as well be death. 

Did I really deserve this? My life got stolen., I guess the only mistake I made was being too proud of myself? I didn't need to be shown this, I already knew everything you've shown me, only now I got to experiment it. I was already being grateful so why force me into this?

Give me my life back, all you have done is slow my progression.


----------



## cybernaut

I might join the military next year after uni.Not combat wise...but linguistic/intelligence wise.I'm joining for 5 reasons: experience, language fluency, traveling, the increase in pay for learning a language, and an understanding of intelligence analyzing.I will also only enlist for 3-5 years, if so.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Listening to _Oasis-Half The World Away_ on repeat for the last hour, you'd think it would get boring by now but it hasn't.


----------



## CharmedOne

MuckyMuck said:


> "_No offence but..._" the three words you will always hear just before you're offended.


Truth.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Those ridiculously long questionnaires for online retail job applications are annoying. Read my resume & assess me in the interview!

~ I don't remember the last time I spent an evening blasting tunes


----------



## arnie

Apparently alcohol is a proven remedy to treat a cough so I'm drinking cheap red wine tonight.

Thanks Internet! :drunk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It seems like you enjoy breaking hearts.


----------



## Perkins

Mom: Let your hair grow out! Leave it alone. Your hair was fine before! 
Me: Get out of my hair.


----------



## KelsKels

Yesterday at work a boy that graduated in my class told me he use to see me around in high school. The weird thing is that I didnt recognize him at all. Usually I remember people Ive had classes with. Plus he asked me who I use to hang out with. I gave a cop out excuse saying that I didnt belong to any cliques, rather than saying I didnt really have friends. But I still thought it was weird.. theres no way I hung around with anyone he was friends with.. so how the hell would he recognize me after at least 2 years? It makes no sense. I really didnt even think I was recognizable at all, I was positive that no one *ever* noticed me. This whole situation is just so strange.


----------



## Pompeii

Hearing Paul McDermott sing makes my day. :heart


----------



## Kalliber

I swear..this people might get me banned...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Browsing through online dating profiles is a bit daunting. I'm making an attempt to be proactive but's hard to feel as though I'm in league with highly social, adventurous, attractive students and/or post grads afters all these years of avoidance & isolation. I feel so far behind & I don't have any confidence, charisma, or cash to back myself up. I am looking to improve/grow as a person but it won't happen over night & it'll be a tough finding someone willing to be patient with me down that long road of self evolution. Still, the first step is taking a chance sending out messages. Part of it is always out of your hands


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dreamed about someone I haven't seen in a couple years a couple nights ago, and today I ran into her. It's weird when that happens.


Synchronicity! I made a thread on it before lol.


----------



## pineapplebun

I'm starting to think that sometimes it's best to just lie to people.


----------



## Perkins

The religious freaks are now at work too. Exhibit A.
Man: Can you show me where the tennis balls are?
Me: Yes, aisle E34.
Man: Thanks! Now I get to save your soul!
Me: What?
Man: *hands religious pamplet*
*hears co-worker laughing somewhere in the background*
Man: Ooh, I can save yours too!
Me: No, it's too late for him.


----------



## shelbster18

Once I get a job, I'm going to become suicidal. I can see it happening now. Welp, that's if I ever get one. Haha. I don't see what's so awesome about getting a job. Being around ****ty people is nothing to be proud of at all. It will just bring me down and twist me inside out. It will be the death of me. None of it is worth getting minimum pay. I don't get all these stupid rules. All these concepts of society. All these social norms and social standards. I wish they could all be forgotten from my memory. They're just completely stupid. Such a shame what this world has come to. It makes no sense at all. But I guess it isn't supposed to make sense. People just make up all these stupid rules for no reason. :| Eh, whatevs.


----------



## Kalliber

eww christmas adds ._.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

shelbster18 said:


> Once I get a job, I'm going to become suicidal. I can see it happening now. Welp, that's if I ever get one. Haha. I don't see what's so awesome about getting a job. Being around ****ty people is nothing to be proud of at all. It will just bring me down and twist me inside out. It will be the death of me. None of it is worth getting minimum pay. I don't get all these stupid rules. All these concepts of society. All these social norms and social standards. I wish they could all be forgotten from my memory. They're just completely stupid. Such a shame what this world has come to. It makes no sense at all. But I guess it isn't supposed to make sense. People just make up all these stupid rules for no reason. :| Eh, whatevs.


Well, you work in order to be able to purchase the luxuries of society. The luxury of paying rent, buying food from the store, being entertained...without society, you'd have to build your own place to live, hunt your own food, surviving would be your entertainment. 
That actually sounds fun, to me...I'd just need a few years of learning survival skills and doing a boat load of camping. Not to mention the fact that it's kind of illegal, to just go live on someone's land.

I have to change my life, or die. What to do...


----------



## BuzzAldrin

A bottle of wine and a good friend, the best way to end a horrendously stressful week.
This girl's been here for me through everything, I can't wait until the new year when we can actually go out and have fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perhaps it's time I sell these old guitars & musical accessories, get what I can for them & finally begin building a new arsenal of musical gear


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mmmm, Canada. First timing skating in a...few...years, today.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Hobgoblin time!!, har har har har smudgigon aduly mahoolahon


----------



## coeur_brise

Should I take a shower, then nap, then try to face to world at night, fretting over the smallest details for the next 8 hours.? Or should I just get out of here. and be alone. and be nevermore? "I used to be a little boy, so old in my shoes"..


----------



## MuckyMuck

mark101 said:


> Why


Hahahahahahahahahhaahahhahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahaahhaahhaaha


----------



## AceEmoKid

._. I made a tumblr.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spend so much time brooding over my anxious/depressive experiences that I overlook to good memories with people far too often. They deserve their regularity in the light of my mind's eye as well


----------



## minimized




----------



## meganmila

This pharmacy confuses me. I type in the prescription and it says it's not valid at that pharmacy so I got put on hold and talked to someone and she said it's an old number but there is one to be filled so it would be ready in an hour. But i got the last prescription on the 14 of November, so pretty sure the number is not old. I get so nervous talking to those people, like highly nervous.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> This pharmacy confuses me. I type in the prescription and it says it's not valid at that pharmacy so I got put on hold and talked to someone and she said it's an old number but there is one to be filled so it would be ready in an hour. But i got the last prescription on the 14 of November, so pretty sure the number is not old. I get so nervous talking to those people, like highly nervous.


I used to work in a pharmacy. Terrible times.


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> I used to work in a pharmacy. Terrible times.


This pharmacy used to be good. It went downhill. Almost every time I go there there is different people. They can be really slow. And then that problem I wrote. It seems stressful to work there. You have to make sure you please everyone and give them the right prescription hah.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> This pharmacy used to be good. It went downhill. Almost every time I go there there is different people. They can be really slow. And then that problem I wrote. It seems stressful to work there. You have to make sure you please everyone and give them the right prescription hah.


Yeah most places are like that. :\


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah most places are like that. :\


What did you do there btw? Fill the drugs? Or just work the window and get them?


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> What did you do there btw? Fill the drugs? Or just work the window and get them?


They rotate you. I did everything. taking the prescriptions, typing them in, calling/dealing with insurance companies, filling drugs, maintaining/ordering inventory, called dr's offices to get new prescriptions/fix mistakes.


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> They rotate you. I did everything. taking the prescriptions, typing them in, calling/dealing with insurance companies, filling drugs, maintaining/ordering inventory, called dr's offices to get new prescriptions/fix mistakes.


I'm always curious how everything works since I go there a lot. Hmmm. I'm sure you probably dealt with difficult people.


----------



## diamondheart89

meganmila said:


> I'm always curious how everything works since I go there a lot. Hmmm. I'm sure you probably dealt with difficult people.


Yep. Tons of them. Weirdly I kind of miss it. :lol There was never enough staff, too many people coming in, and just overall a mess. We didn't have enough pharmacists and we had no seats to sit in so we'd have to stand for 8-12 hours coninuously. People would yell over their drugs not being covered, except it was their insurance company's fault and not ours. New employees would forget to check and make sure we had a drug and sometimes people would come back 2 hours later and find out their drugs weren't ready and take their wrath out on whoever was in front of them. lol. Terrible


----------



## Meadowlark

What would April Ludgate do?


----------



## meganmila

Meadowlark said:


> What would April Ludgate do?


----------



## Lish3rs

diamondheart89 said:


> Yep. Tons of them. Weirdly I kind of miss it. :lol There was never enough staff, too many people coming in, and just overall a mess. We didn't have enough pharmacists and we had no seats to sit in so we'd have to stand for 8-12 hours coninuously. People would yell over their drugs not being covered, except it was their insurance company's fault and not ours. New employees would forget to check and make sure we had a drug and sometimes people would come back 2 hours later and find out their drugs weren't ready and take their wrath out on whoever was in front of them. lol. Terrible


Most of this, yes. Lol. There is usually only 1 pharmacist on duty, and sometimes 5 things at once will come up.. We have no time to take inventory so most of the customer complaints are about us only being able to do a partial fill. Oh well. If a time was told to a customer, and I am the only technician there.. I'm like, "Oh no! I am stuck on the register. I can't make it over there to fill it!" Luckily, I've learned how to be more calm and collected. Slowly.

Our pharmacist is really adamant about telling them to call their insurance and inquire with them about the possible changes. Just because we have so much to get done. Sometimes we do call for them though, but rarely. We try to do everything as efficiently as we can. The hectic atmosphere makes it really disorganized during our busier times though XD


----------



## SunshineSam218

I had a lot of randoms thoughts today. One random thought I had, was what would it be like if I traveled back in time and saw myself when I was younger. But than again I don't think traveling back in time would help me at all, cause than I wouldn't be the person who I am today. Think I just miss being a child sometimes, cause the toys were awesome and I miss all the old video games. The 80s and 90s rocked!


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I frostbit my fingers.
I had icemelter in my hands and then picked up snow. BAD MOVE!


----------



## Colhad75

mark101 said:


> Why


She's a buffalo.


----------



## calichick

First weekend I've moped around the house in months. Been watching reruns of Will & Grace and spending money away online. I can't wait to get out of this rut.

I forgot how hot Eric McCormack was in younger years.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> First weekend I've moped around the house in months. Been watching reruns of Will & Grace and spending money away online. I can't wait to get out of this rut.
> 
> I forgot how hot Eric McCormack was in younger years.


Good to see your living life in the fast lane. :boogie


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Good to see your living life in the fast lane. :boogie


It's a seasonal thing. I'll be back up in no time when I can go outside without freezing my behind off.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I wonder if I should go see journey again? They are a really good band.


----------



## Elad

only just saw this no makeup pic of annalynne mccord.










...










please tell me this isn't real life.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I just want my son to have a real dad. Not necessarily his biological one, just someone who acts like he wants to be around. I want someone who can put him first. It's not fair on him that his real father would rather get wasted with 15 year olds than spend the evening with him. He can't even call or text to see how he is, he only asks if he wants something. It hurts that he doesn't care as much as he should. My little boy deserves so much better. I can't understand how he can find anything more enjoyable seeing his son. I wish he could grow up and stop putting himself first.


----------



## Colhad75

Hoping the Aussies can finish off the England tail tomorrow in the second Ashes Test in Adelaide.


----------



## Kalliber

Dang work..


----------



## uffie

I will always love you more than you will ever know.


----------



## Monotony

Just started playing Skyrim again and I already want to chop Delphines bloody head off.


----------



## smokeybob

that tumbler site is great.
haha!


----------



## cmed

smokeybob said:


>


lmao


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Life has been surreal and different lately.


----------



## CharmedOne

The singer for Mungo Jerry has just about the kookiest facial hair I've ever seen. That being said, the song In the Summertime makes me hap-hap-ppy...


----------



## calichick

Kate Middleton is so gorgeous. Love everything about her. Love how skinny she is, love how much money she puts into her hair. Her makeup. Her style, her femininity. She's perfect.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ $150 for everything on my wishlist at well.ca

~ Do I ask her if she is looking for a boyfriend? Or do I keep the conversation going until it's clear she wants to meet?


----------



## Idontgetit

^ woah, synchronicity posting at same time. I need to go on a hike and explore the mountains or something, I need a change of scenery, and desire to experience some of nature's beauty.


----------



## calichick

Hadron said:


> You are a ****ing lifesaver! I was ready to start procrastinating on SAS again. But then I saw that you are back and It's discouraging me from being on here already.


Why all the hate, what did I ever do to you?
All I do is try to help people here, and what do I get in return?

Animosity.


----------



## calichick

Actually I take that back Hadron as you just openly admitted to talking nonsense on this site.

So you are excused. Carry on.


----------



## cosmicslop

Why is Ronan Farrow so funny, charming, and better than everyone?


----------



## ratbag

Time to update my resume and find a new job. Maybe I'll ask that guy out, too. (Probably not)


----------



## arnie




----------



## Kalliber

suckish day.. eehhhh


----------



## MuckyMuck

karenw said:


> Time you enjoy wasting was not time wasted - John Lennon (according to Guns N Roses.)


Hey!!
That wasn't John Lennon, it was some ghoul from Fallout, or maybe Lennon copied the ghoul, typical Lennon.

On a rainier note, its that time of year where you say, all determined, "_Im just gonna relax for Christmas, but in the New Year things are gonna change, im really gonna go all out this time_" only to find yourself back in december, another year blurred by, thinking the same thing.


----------



## shelbster18

smokeybob said:


> I don't get it either, never have. But you do it because otherwise you become homeless and die. It is worth it, and coping with ****ty people is like a skill too, luckily i don't work with **** people. It's just the way it is. Society wont change because the people at the top (with all the power) reap the benefits of all us little people working away, why would they want to change it?


It's kind of funny actually. We all worry day to day about surviving with a job just so we won't be poor when we kind of have to have jobs anyways. I don't know. I have no choice. If I'm poor, I'll probably get raped or murdered. But then again, maybe getting killed won't be that bad. Now I'm talking about death. lmao I shouldn't think too much about that. I always imagine that if I'm poor, I'll literally be living on the streets and looking for food in garbage cans. That's how I see it. Just yesterday when I was going out, my dad was comparing me to my sister saying how I'm going to end up being like her just because I was going to see some guy. I'm an adult. I'm 20 years old. He should just drop it. I guess he's implying that I'm going to have a ****ty life. That really hurt my feelings.

Glad you don't work with horrible people. I'm sure that makes it a little better. It's gotten to the point where I'd be lucky to even get a job because I don't see it happening. But it kind of has to happen. I mean, I have no choice. Otherwise, I'll just be a homeless person. But society wouldn't care whether I'm poor or not unfortunately.


----------



## MuckyMuck

mark101 said:


> Yes I have way too much time on my hands :blank


Ok, _BUT_, "_some ghoul from fallout new vegas_" is where i heard it and sounds way better than what has to be the worse name ive ever heard, "_Troly-Curtin_".


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## lifelikeahole

All the good bands day young.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm tired of trying to fight my inevitable failure. I can't sit here and feign positivity when it's nothing, but fail, fail, and more failure no matter what I do or how hard I try. It's an endless cycle of suffering that will never end.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## housebunny

Idontgetit said:


> (Carlin quote)





mark101 said:


> Ain't that the bloody truth! :blank


Amen to that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I begin again


----------



## cuppy

I has a crush ^_^


----------



## rdrr

In the end, we all have to go somewhere.


----------



## Kalliber

High school classmate..adding me on skype and fb.... I don't even know him well ._ .


----------



## Elad

Will be 24 in 3 days. 

I'm turning into that weird older guy, aren't I?

also the fact I just used "aren't I" is really bugging me.


----------



## Kyle6983

I need a girlfriend! haha


----------



## Loveless

I need a tombstone.


----------



## inerameia

I need a casket... with two bad *****es.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got my first job interview of this hunt tomorrow. Not looking forward to it but gotta bite the bullet


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## smokeybob

shelbster18 said:


> Glad you don't work with horrible people. I'm sure that makes it a little better. It's gotten to the point where I'd be lucky to even get a job because I don't see it happening. But it kind of has to happen. I mean, I have no choice. Otherwise, I'll just be a homeless person. But society wouldn't care whether I'm poor or not unfortunately.


Get volunteer work if you feel unemployable. you're right it DOES have to happen, and the sooner you do it the better chances you have in future. and by poor i mean just enough to get by 
bad anxiety is the only thing that held me back. i'll stop now cus im getting drunk


----------



## smokeybob

Okay so we need some more George Carlin quotes, a tombstone, a girlfriend, a casket with two bad *****es, a job interview and.....yup that'll be it please.


----------



## typemismatch

I wonder who George Carlin is.


----------



## diamondheart89

typemismatch said:


> I wonder who George Carlin is.


what.

are

you

even

saying??????



The best human being to exist since Mark Twain.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Downloaded kik.. Not to talk to anyone but so I can doodle and play squared :um
My life is so boring :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I feel like I am in the 25th mile of a marathon. I must keep going. :afr


----------



## typemismatch

diamondheart89 said:


> what.
> 
> are
> 
> you
> 
> even
> 
> saying??????
> 
> 
> 
> The best human being to exist since Mark Twain.


Well I guess I should look him up on google then...

Ah! he was in Thomas the Tank Engine. I see, I see


----------



## Colhad75

So this is Christmas, and what have you done.....


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

do i really want to get a job? and spend the next 44 years of my life working? it doesnt make sense...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is a sweet belated B-Day package!


----------



## MuckyMuck

lynch said:


> do i really want to get a job? and spend the next 44 years of my life working? it doesnt make sense...


Nobody wants a job, they want the money, well they dont even want the money really, they want the things moneys gets.
Such a **** system.


----------



## biscoto

MuckyMuck said:


> Nobody wants a job, they want the money, well they dont even want the money really, they want the things moneys gets.


so wise and simple way of thinking at the same time!


----------



## lifelikeahole

Why can't people turn into squirrels. It would be so awesome to climb trees, and scurry around, and make fun of everyone just walking slowly.


----------



## Kalliber

A lot of pain, physically and mentally


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Today it was really cold. 

I was walking outside and I noticed the shift in the air caused by my exhaling. 

And I noticed the shift in the air of everyone around me exhaling. 

And I thought about that feeling of knowing you're alive when the earth feels you moving and the air is affected by your breath. 

You know that you're breathing just like everyone else walking beside you, impacting something around you as much as they are and it feels great. 

So then I observed the air after exhaling for a bit longer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I don't get a reply from her sometime tomorrow I will assume that I've put her off


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Season 5 trailer of Community! :yay
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/community-season-5-trailer-a-664226


----------



## Ckg2011

Is Winter over yet?


----------



## diamondheart89

:yay I got 100% on my term research project. :boogie

So much relieved, it was a quarter of my entire grade and this professor is kind of hard to impress.


----------



## Kalliber

Feeling upset


----------



## avoidobot3000

So excited for Inside Llewyn Davis although I have to wait until the 16th of Jan. :time


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Hair dye day tomorrow. 
Red or ombré. I can't decide :sigh


----------



## Whatev

Ugh its snowing right now. I remember being a kid hoping it would snow a lot so I didn't have to go to school now that I'm an adult and have to work regardless its something I dread.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've been downtown twice this morning. That's weird. It's such a nice day, too.

Also, is it possible to be at an "I hope someone breaks into my apartment and murders me" level of depression, and still laugh at seeing two chipmunks running around, fighting/chasing each other...and then, when one runs around the corner without the other seeing where it went, the latter chipmunk jumps onto a fence and starts making chipmunk noises, trying to communicate with its buddy to find out where he went?

It must be, cause I laughed, and now I'm sitting here, hoping someone breaks into my apartment and murders me. It's too nice of a day for that, though...and everyone is in their Christmas spirit.

Bah humbug.


----------



## renegade disaster

I wish I had a ton of money, anyone who said money doesn't make you happy never had a ton of money.

it can mean you can improve your circumstances, have a change of lifestyle. do all those things you wish you can always do! avoid anxiety provoking situations by paying for something specific (like avoiding public transport).
buy all those clothes that will flatter you and make you look like a million bucks so its one less thing you have to worry about and won't trigger anxiety or paranoia.


----------



## komorikun

Could someone tell me what was said in that thread after I went to sleep? The "If women are better logical thinkers than men.... " thread. I got quoted twice but now it's been deleted.


----------



## smokeybob

I don't get very anxious these days :/ good **** dawg. I realise I'm a good person underneath it all....or maybe Im just drunk, i dunno yet


----------



## cosmicslop

hey people who writ descriptions for clothes, don't tell me which direction to button the vertical alignment of the buttons on a shirt. you're not in charge of my life. i'm about to try to button it in a 4th dimension zig zag way because I can. none of this butotn up/down bs.


----------



## cuppy

Someone I knew from high school wants to add me on linked in, what do I doooooo
my photo looks badddddd D:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ So I was supposed to have a job interview today. I bus clear across the city for it, get slightly lost, so I ring the guy for directions, turns out he didn't make it back up here from Calgary because of the snow, he didn't ring me to cancel/reschedule, I end up having to wait 45 minutes for the first of my buses home in the bitter cold, that's my luck when trying to have a productive day 

~ The interesting parts of day were that the one bus driver was super awesome when I asked where to get off, he told me the online trip planner would have made me walk farther in the cold & set me up proper. I also chatted a bit with this gal at the bus stop while waiting, it was nothing special but it's not something I normally do


----------



## fineline

gonna go with zyban AND wellbutrin. but little does he know...


----------



## Just Lurking

PM received:



A 'Live' Troll said:


> hey u piece of trash ! know how to delete profile ?


Now, is that a way to greet someone if you're looking for information?


----------



## fineline

some people are just hopeless idiots

sigh


----------



## cmed

I hope this punk needs facial reconstructive surgery and can't afford it. Serves him right.


----------



## tbyrfan

Why is it that whenever someone here says they don't like their looks, a bunch of users are quick to tell them they have BDD? Sometimes it's just plain rude and dismissive. There's a difference between simply not liking the way you look and having a debilitating mental health problem; it's annoying how so many people immediately jump to conclusions.


----------



## MuckyMuck

whiterabbit said:


> Being misunderstood is so irritating but I just can't express myself properly. Sometimes I post something after several hours of amendments and then come back to it and think "What? That's not remotely what I ever meant to say." But then I have no idea how anything comes across either.


I always found that a problem with text in general. Some things in writing just come across completely different that when spoken, because they lack the tone and facial expressions that can add so much more to the meaning.
Like you, sometimes i look back at posts and think people are going to completely misunderstand what i meant.
But i think when people get to know you and see your posts around the place more then they tend to get a better understanding of your vibe.


----------



## uffie

seeing you gives me butterflies


----------



## calichick

WHO the f*** deleted my f88**** thread

god what a loser


----------



## Charmander

Why didn't I get netflix sooner?


----------



## shelbster18

All I want right now is cuddles. *sigh*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't need another lesson in the practical methods & applications of anxiety/depression recovery, what I need is someone or some people who make me feel good about myself again. I need motivation beyond the results of baby steps because the significant reinforcing results are miles down the road & I can't reconcile how I feel in the bad moments now with the potential good moments of the future


----------



## diamondheart89

So Lana Parrilla. She's pretty much the best thing ever. Major girl-crush. :mushy


----------



## Owl-99

^ It would take a brave man to take you on.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> WHO the f*** deleted my f88**** thread
> 
> god what a loser


Now now then little Chickybabe, remember vulgarity lowers the tone.


----------



## ourwater

The games name seemed similar to last period. :afr


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep. What the hell?


----------



## Kalliber

I feel bit better, just please no work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Do people really get of taxi's before they pay the drivers like you always see in films?

~ When I bought this Blackberry it was so I would feel I had a less ghetto phone, fast forward to now & I feel as I did with my previous phone, still doesn't make me willing to pay or sign a contract for the latest & greatest though


----------



## vanilla90

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life 
I know you'll be a star
In somebody else's sky 
But why 
Why 
Why can't it be 
Why can't it be mine


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG - I can take a nap right now.


----------



## uffie

I'm watching all 6 star wars movies to write this paper.

opcorn


----------



## toska

The person who invented automatic flush is: no friend to the person with a hangover, definitely not an environmentalist, and the biggest idiot on the planet. I don't even know why I am seeing this design everywhere.

And I drank too much coffee and my hands are slick with sweat and I'm so jittery. I am clearly making the right life decisions *congratulates self*


----------



## Idontgetit

I want subway, but hate ordering it. It's the worst place to order food for a person with social anxiety, and it doesn't have a drive thru.. What the heck.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I dyed my hair. 
Pictures don't even show that it's a different colour :|


----------



## millenniumman75

After my nap, this is the best I felt since Thanksgiving.


----------



## midnightson

I just bought an android for 50 bucks from my stepbros sociopathic ex gf. 

Wouldn't surprise me if it craps out in a week, but it was too sweet a deal to pass up.


----------



## Daniel C

And once again, I couldn't resist a vague sense of disappointment. I hate you, football. I hate you so much.


----------



## cosmicslop

so they say don't talk to strangers. But what about talking to stranges and strangests?

I also received a message from someone named bboooooooooobb. I'm not sure if it's the name Bob or the word boob he's enthusiastic about.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

The nice thing about trying, is that people won't blame you for failing.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Decided to trim my beard into something different and cool, and after many attempts at different styles i just ended up shaving the whole thing off, now my face is like "rrraaawwwwrrrryyy".


----------



## shelbster18

Why is it that if you were to tell someone you don't have friends, they wouldn't talk to you? Hmm, you would think if someone with SA told someone who doesn't have SA about that, the person who doesn't have SA would at least try to be their friend. Those people are social for a reason. To talk to people. Instead, they want to be hypocrites and not talk to them just because they tell them they don't have friends and they want to think they're weird for not having any and never talk to them. Is there something that I'm missing or are these people just messed up? Because if I was a social person, I would talk to them after they told me that since I wouldn't have anxiety and they would need a friend. lmao Because apparently, we're not "supposed" to tell people we don't have friends or they just won't talk to us. What are these stupid rules in society? They're so ****ing retarded I tell ya. :mum:mum:mum I should purposely tell someone that I don't have any friends just to prove a point. If they quit talking to me, I should tell them to go shove society up their *******.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Gangnam style came out in 2012?

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE WHOLE LAST YEAR?


----------



## au Lait

toska said:


> The person who invented automatic flush is: no friend to the person with a hangover, definitely not an environmentalist, and the biggest idiot on the planet. I don't even know why I am seeing this design everywhere.


I have a love-hate relationship with the autoflush. When it works, I rejoice in the fact that I don't have to touch the toilet handle with my hands. When it doesn't work, it's usually going off during that moment just after I've placed a seat cover down and right before I'm about to sit on the seat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People will be people but with luck you can learn to accept that you may displease more than you please


----------



## MuckyMuck

Persephone The Dread said:


> Gangnam style came out in 2012?
> 
> WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO THE WHOLE LAST YEAR?


No way!!!!
(looks it up)
Oh, you're right, jesus, well thats just weird and somewhat depressing.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have a weird headache. I went down from 20 to 15mg of Paxil. That may be it.


----------



## scintilla

Oh my god.


----------



## Kalliber

This choreography is soo goood


----------



## calichick

I think I've just discovered my calling in life.

This is the moment that some people look for, for their ENTIRE lives and some do not even reach that conclusion. They spend decade after decade in misery not knowing where to step because the paths are endless and just end up settling for something they despise.

Here's hoping I've found mine.

I'm so excited, I haven't truly felt sure about my life for the past 5 years up until this point.

People!!! Optimism!!!


----------



## mdiada

i'm going lesbian.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Razor bumps galore...I can't wait till I can let my face hide beneath a massive scruff again


----------



## cafune

I'm going to try taking a leap of faith and hope to a god I don't believe in that I land on my feet (metaphorical pun unintended).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The reasons gals dig bad boys/*******s is because for all the sh*t that comes with them they are never dull


----------



## Nunuc

scintilla said:


> Oh my god.


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh.. yeah lets just make a whole batch of weed brownies and then not eat them at all for 2 days. Okay. Id much rather just sit here while you stream your british tv shows. -.-


----------



## smokeybob

scintilla said:


> Oh my god.


Oh my bloody god. Who..............What?


----------



## typemismatch

Well, it's not easy being a beehive salesman. After my first full day of selling beehives door-to-door I have not sold a single beehive. Also I'm pretty sure I've lost some bees. They keep flying off when I am demonstrating the beehive on people's doorstep. They usually fly into the house but most of them come back. I counted the bees when I got home tonight and I'm pretty sure there are about one hundred or so missing. It's hard to tell though because it's tricky counting bees. They don't stay still and sometimes I think I double count. They look so alike some of them. I'm going to go back to that nice old lady's house tomorrow where a whole load of the bees flew in, try and get some of my bees back. Hope she hasn't squashed any of them, otherwise I shall have to invoice her for replacement bees.


----------



## Amocholes

typemismatch said:


> Well, it's not easy being a beehive salesman. After my first full day of selling beehives door-to-door I have not sold a single beehive. Also I'm pretty sure I've lost some bees. They keep flying off when I am demonstrating the beehive on people's doorstep. They usually fly into the house but most of them come back. I counted the bees when I got home tonight and I'm pretty sure there are about one hundred or so missing. It's hard to tell though because it's tricky counting bees. They don't stay still and sometimes I think I double count. They look so alike some of them. I'm going to go back to that nice old lady's house tomorrow where a whole load of the bees flew in, try and get some of my bees back. Hope she hasn't squashed any of them, otherwise I shall have to invoice her for replacement bees.


Name them. It makes it easier to see who's missing.


----------



## Kalliber

XD i fail so bad at conversations


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kalliber said:


> XD i fail so bad at conversations


As do I


----------



## coeur_brise

Kalliber said:


> XD i fail so bad at conversations





Canadian Brotha said:


> As do I


Me three


----------



## MuckyMuck

Canadian Brotha said:


> As do I





coeur_brise said:


> Me three


Just learned how to multi-quote, wohoo!

And i concur, i four am terrible at conversation, small-talk being my nemesis in that regard.


----------



## calichick

I suffer from an illness. It's called deprived of attractive men in my life syndrome where I start lowering my standards in order to jump start my libido.

I hate that I haven't been attracted to a guy in a long time. I haven't felt the butterflies or the jump start.

I can look all men in the eyes now, a stark change from the past. I feel men being interested in me and that's the only joy I get, but I cannot reciprocate.

Hot men....where are you?


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I suffer from an illness. It's called deprived of attractive men in my life syndrome where I start lowering my standards in order to jump start my libido.
> 
> I hate that I haven't been attracted to a guy in a long time. I haven't felt the butterflies or the jump start.
> 
> I can look all men in the eyes now, a stark change from the past. I feel men being interested in me and that's the only joy I get, but I cannot reciprocate.
> 
> Hot men....where are you?


Perhaps they don't reciprocate you.


----------



## Zeppelin

calichick said:


> I suffer from an illness. It's called deprived of attractive men in my life syndrome where I start lowering my standards in order to jump start my libido.
> 
> I hate that I haven't been attracted to a guy in a long time. I haven't felt the butterflies or the jump start.
> 
> I can look all men in the eyes now, a stark change from the past. I feel men being interested in me and that's the only joy I get, but I cannot reciprocate.
> 
> Hot men....where are you?


Maybe try lowering your standards to white men?


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a shower, but I may need to get a run in first.


----------



## Owl-99

Zeppelin said:


> Maybe try lowering your standards to white men?


Is Calichick black ?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

My SIM card decided to be awesome and wipe all my contacts off my cell :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well I asked despite my nerves, that's the important thing


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Is Calichick black ?


No, quite the opposite.

This is what pisses me off, why do people assume you don't like white, you like black?

I like all types of men I just prefer them to be . . . well I said it, NOT white. Mixed is good though  The real kind I mean. Exotic.


----------



## calichick

Zeppelin said:


> Maybe try lowering your standards to white men?


I've tried Zeppelin.

I've really tried. I've *BEEN* trying since I was a little kid. Being of the light skinned race, how EASY would it be to just give in.

But you know that feeling you have when you look in someone's eyes and you can see a future with them, or you can see yourselves in bed together with 2 kids jumping on you.

I can't see that with a white man, I've looked into countless eyes (and the worst for me is the light eyes and no pigmentation in the skin), I don't feel anything, nadda, zip. How close they lean in and look at you, seriously I'm not even joking with you when I say this, all I think is, your breath is grossly obnoxious, back off.

That's not a good sign.


----------



## pati

calichick said:


> I've tried Zeppelin.
> 
> I've really tried. I've *BEEN* trying since I was a little kid. Being of the light skinned race, how EASY would it be to just give in.
> 
> But you know that feeling you have when you look in someone's eyes and you can see a future with them, or you can see yourselves in bed together with 2 kids jumping on you.
> 
> I can't see that with a white man, I've looked into countless eyes (and the worst for me is the light eyes and no pigmentation in the skin), I don't feel anything, nadda, zip. How close they lean in and look at you, seriously I'm not even joking with you when I say this, all I think is, your breath is grossly obnoxious, back off.
> 
> That's not a good sign.


Is the breath of a black man like the flutter of angel's wings?


----------



## calichick

missamanda said:


> Is the breath of a black man like the flutter of angel's wings?


Never made a topic about black men.

Guys, there aren't only two races in this world.

My ideal man would be
Mixed (or looks mixed)
over six feet
solidly packed 
Medium to Olive to Mocha Skin
Sharp Jawline
Nice lips (not thin!)
Dark Hair
Able to grow hair on arms/legs/body/Face
Nice strong body
Has Flavor (charm)
Sexy voice
NOT A PRETTY BOY. Like really aggressive looking men. No adam levine or ryan reynolds or matt bomer. Like guys that just look fierce

for example this guy, so stereotypical, I see this type of guy every day. I feel more looking at my uncle. I have no clue.....don't...understand...


----------



## calichick

Unfortunately for me, my type of man is not predominant in the professional sector.

90% of the men in the professional sector look like pretty boy above.

However I did meet one guy. Latin(ish). He was great but had no flavor.

I feel that's what you sacrifice when you want men who make a lot of money, they're just drones...


----------



## Idontgetit

^^ haha your avatar is great Elad


----------



## pati

Elad said:


> You see this type of guy every day? 90% of the men in the professional sector looks like this too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mind=obliterated


Can you think of any fate worse than being a good looking white man? Poor dears.


----------



## pati

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Hey, my unhealthy diet is finally paying off! Two people told me I'm seriously skinny and need to start eating or I'll die a horrible, horrible death! Ok no, I added the last part, but the first part is true. I know I shouldn't think that's cool, but I do. Cry for attention much? I think it is, I think it is.
> 
> And that one's a keeper too.


Why unhealthy?


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> You see this type of guy every day? 90% of the men in the professional sector looks like this too?


Honestly that's just a good picture of him.

Honestly think to yourself, the AWM looks just that. Average.

Listen, every race has it's knockouts and it's supermodel types.

But the average is what you should be concentrating on, because 80% make up the average and you will come across the upper 5% maybe 5 times in your life.

The average among mixed and non white men is 90% more attractive to me than the average white man.

It's plain and simple. They're just sexier.


----------



## Idontgetit

Cali these moves don't turn you on?


----------



## calichick

you all don't understand this feeling.

It's like the reverse psychology of racism because just that label 'white' is soo cliche. It's so overdone, I like exotic.

I like big strong men with medium to olive to dark features.

Also I have a friend who looks like that guy pictured above and he's a pretty boy.

Pretty boys don't represent masculinity to me.

If I wanted feminine, I'd do a female.


----------



## uffie

I wonder if you feel the same way about me as I do you. Am I what you want?


----------



## calichick

Idontgetit said:


> Cali these moves don't turn you on?


that's exactly how I feel :lol

I need spice in my life. What can I say.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not shaving again for at least 2 weeks come hell or high water


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Never made a topic about black men.
> 
> Guys, there aren't only two races in this world.
> 
> My ideal man would be
> Mixed (or looks mixed)
> over six feet
> solidly packed
> Medium to Olive to Mocha Skin
> Sharp Jawline
> Nice lips (not thin!)
> Dark Hair
> Able to grow hair on arms/legs/body/Face
> Nice strong body
> Has Flavor (charm)
> Sexy voice
> NOT A PRETTY BOY. Like really aggressive looking men. No adam levine or ryan reynolds or matt bomer. Like guys that just look fierce
> 
> for example this guy, so stereotypical, I see this type of guy every day. I feel more looking at my uncle. I have no clue.....don't...understand...


Perhaps you could order your perfect man from a gene bank, just make sure that his personality will be a perfect fit to match your own warped ideas.


----------



## lifelikeahole

I really miss some good goth organ playing


----------



## minimized




----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> in which case as a white woman, what makes you think you'll be able to get these superior traits you want in a man? why would he want some poverty white skinned girl when the exotic girls are just sexier? it would be a pretty ****ty world if everyone thought like you did, so i'm glad they dont. one thing you don't seem to take into account when talking about the perfect genetic mate is that its not all 100% looks. your personality is part and parcel, and quite frankly yours is in that lower percentile (purely based off all the superficial/extremely shallow stuff you talk about), so why would they choose you?
> 
> no one has a problem with your preferences in attraction, we all have them, but it seems every post you make about it has a "this is why white men are inferior" unnecessarily attached to it, its like if a guy went around the forums talking about his love for slim girls and then kept adding how disgusting he finds fat girls - its obviously going to get a reaction, I'm just wondering why you do it if it isn't purely for attention it brings.
> 
> (and i'm sorry about saying your personality is in the "lower percentile", i didn't word that at all properly. you have a lot of very attractive personality traits but that extreme shallowness really puts a dampener on them)


Elad I am not 100% white, I am mixed, but look predominately white....'with a tan'. I know I appeal to most races out there that's not a problem dear fellow.

My problems lies in the BARRIER and the struggle which I find myself at odds with beween social boundaries and true attraction. As in you are supposed to like " " this kind of guy who makes " " this amount of money, who will provide you with " " this kind of stability and at the same time you have white guys being available to you left and right MORESO than any other kind of guy other there but find yourself wondering why you aren't attracted to them, and friends/family setting you up with white guys and so on and so on.

A Lot of things are easier said than done.

And you know very well majority of posters here have an OBSESSION about something whether it's height or hair or not being capable enough. Why are you so surprised ? ? ?


----------



## cuppy

Segafage said:


> dadfafadsf.asd,mkl;fkasd'kfl;sadkgl;dsakfoaiopfiao[fjlD:sfdaofbfbfvvcxvl;dsvkl;svkl;dsvkl;kdfs;klfdsl;dfas;lksdfal;'fsdakl;fsdal;fdkal;adsk'fl;askogpkuioewpr[owpirpoadsfa.dm,f./,


you okaysies? :O


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Now do you see why I do this? Do you *****ing see it, or do I need hold you eye lids open?


----------



## cosmicslop

Whenever you feel guilty about wanting to treat yourself, remember that one time Beyonce gave you permission to do so when she dropped her album out of the blue on Dec 12. From now on every time I wanna do good for me, I know Beyonce is there in the sky assuring me I deserve it. A truly humbling moment.

edit:


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I've been doing a lot of thinking and I've come to the conclusion that as much as I may not want to admit it, I'm still hopelessly in love with you. Can we work it out? I don't know. But I do know that although that I should have given you that chance, I can't change the way things happened. 
I don't want things to go back to the way they were though. I used to feel like I had to bend the truth to avoid fighting. I never wanted to even mention another guy in case it upset you and all I wanted was to keep you and make you happy. I need to move forward with my life and I want to move forward with you. After everything you're still the one who fills that space in my heart. I know I could never find another one like you. I guess I'm stuck, I don't know where to go from here. I know what I want but I don't know what the right thing to do is. What if we meet and things are perfect? How do we make it work? You've got a lot happening in your life right now and you don't need me adding to the pressure. What if that little girl turns out to be yours, you couldn't leave her. I don't want you thinking I'm just coming back to you because things didn't work out in my relationship because that's not how it is. From day one I knew he wasn't really right, sure, I loved him but not the way I loved you. I still think about you every single day like I always have done. 
I don't know where I'm going with this.. I just needed to type it out and let you know how confused I am. I don't know what to do but I do know that I want you, I need you.


----------



## diamondheart89

hehehe people still trying to reason with calichick. 


feels like 2011 all over again. 

~~~~~~~~~~

I need the roof people to come so we can get a new roof and siding already.


----------



## Kalliber

* wips* ._ .


----------



## avoidobot3000

I can tell I'm getting weird and isolated because I'm posting here again, in a vaguely antisocial way. 
Nice.
I need to ask out some girls who wear button-up shirts with cat motifs on them.


----------



## Elad

You know a word that is not used very often anymore? Cuckold. I'm cuckolded. David Lindhagen cuckolded me. He made a cuckold out of me. He slept with my wife and I didn't know about it! And that is the definition of cuckoldom. David Lindhagen took my wife and slept with her. Uuch! Thought I did everything right. Got married, had kids, the house. What do I get for it? I get cuckolded? David Lindhagen cuckolded me, he made a cuckold out of me.


----------



## meganmila

diamondheart89 said:


> *hehehe people still trying to reason with calichick.
> 
> feels like 2011 all over again. *
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I need the roof people to come so we can get a new roof and siding already.


I know right?


----------



## uffie

Just got my tickets for the wonder years in april!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Heads", I call to reschedule my interview for Monday when the weather is better, "Tails", I suck it up and go


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I love my best friend, this girl is seriously amazing. 
Yay for christmas parties. :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes all you want is for someone to truly understand...then sometimes someone truly does understand & for reasons unknown that is just as disturbing/terrifying as no one understanding...emotions are pure irrationality


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Weird how I was able to convince 2 girls to come home with me from the bar, lay on top of both of them on my bed as they took pictures, but still can't speak a single coherent word to my crush.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

avoidobot3000 said:


> I need to ask out some girls who wear button-up shirts with cat motifs on them.


Go get em', tiger.


----------



## vanilla90

Hey, would you say... I became a hero?


----------



## cybernaut

6 finals. Hell ya.​


----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## Parsnip

There is no point in claiming overtime, not when it's £50 worth. Why is there no point? Because I'm being taxed to buggery due to the lovely people constantly making the smallest and seemingly most ridiculous of errors, resulting in lots of "oh... it shouldn't be like that" responses when I finally get through. If I get through. If I'm not racking up a huge phone bill trying to get through to someone who eventually just goes "oh...". Oh. Oh is not a helpful response. Oh is what I say when someone is telling me something about their personal life which I can't possibly comment on because I don't know them and have no idea why they're sharing that particular story. Oh is what I say when someone wants a response and I don't have one. Oh is not something I want to hear from the people who tell my employers how much to tax me due to the records they have on file. It's already a big enough disappointment to see just how much they're taking off of my wage as it is, let alone seeing what they whittle away from my overtime.

And if my contract is for 40 hours, and technically I'm being paid for 35 because they've decided to give me an hours unpaid lunch, then how does my 12 day stint work? I understand my 5 day stint - it's 5 x 7 = 35, but these last 7 days I've worked 54 hours, and I'll be working 54 hours once every three weeks, which means I'm either in need of constant overtime forms or someone somewhere needs to explain to me what exactly is happening with those hours I'm working but seemingly not being paid for. 

Unless I am being paid for them, and the simple fact is that tax has gobbled up my pay. I need to get a hold of my payslip/access the online portal, my brain needs to know what madness is going on.


----------



## AllToAll

I'm so angry at myself for falling into my social comfort zone again. If this is the chance I've given myself to make some changes, I can't do this again. For some otherworldly reason people like me, so I need to get over my **** and keep socializing because I want and need friends.


----------



## shelbster18

Wow, really? Drinking mustard with water couldn't even make me throw up. All I want to do is puke my feelings. Is that so hard to ask for?


----------



## MuckyMuck

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, really? Drinking mustard with water couldn't even make me throw up. All I want to do is puke my feelings. Is that so hard to ask for?


No, no its not.

On the otherhand, im holding a cup of cocoa.


----------



## meganmila

I got the spicy mozzarella sticks! Ugh! Why?!


----------



## cosmicslop

What's so scary about Friday the 13th? I just got surprise Chinese food today.

edit: and here comes unexpected red velvet cupcakes. Damn, these jump scares.


----------



## Idontgetit

Hadron said:


> I guess it was just never meant to happen. Ah well. At least I can now sleep better at night knowing that I did everything I could.
> 
> Also, I should really try getting into a healthy relationship for once in my life. But this time, with someone I like and who is available.My longest relationship was just 3 months. If I can stay with someone over that period of time, I think I could get really attached to them. I tend to get attached to people that I've been in contact with for a long period of time. Probably because it rarely happens...


at first glance your name looks like hard-on


----------



## cuppy

Why does it smell like glue in here? >_<


----------



## calichick

I went out with these people today who were so incredibly boring I was literally eyes open falling asleep.

I can't stand people who are so stereotypically normal and can't say anything out of the box ordinary. One of them has a laugh, where she laughs at anything and everything that's not even funny.

As in "Look at that tree over there" HIGH pitched squeely laugh. GOD my ears are burning! 

They are so *****ing filtered and by the book, I swear there should be a class to teach people how to not be this way.

I hate people who lack depth. Who can't reach into their shallow minds to extract some level of general inquisitiveness and they only end up talking about topics like the WEATHER or CLOTHING. 

God it's a brutal life if you have to share a bed with someone like that.

Dull and normal. I can't even imagine...:mum


----------



## Idontgetit

calichick said:


> I went out with these people today who were so incredibly boring I was literally eyes open falling asleep.
> 
> I can't stand people who are so stereotypically normal and can't say anything out of the box ordinary. One of them has a laugh, where she laughs at anything and everything that's not even funny.
> 
> As in "Look at that tree over there" HIGH pitched squeely laugh. GOD my ears are burning!
> 
> They are so *****ing filtered and by the book, I swear there should be a class to teach people how to not be this way.
> 
> I hate people who lack depth. Who can't reach into their shallow minds to extract some level of general inquisitiveness and they only end up talking about topics like the WEATHER or CLOTHING.
> 
> God it's a brutal life if you have to share a bed with someone like that.
> 
> Dull and normal. I can't even imagine...:mum


For once I can sympathize with you


----------



## calichick

Idontgetit said:


> For once I can sympathize with you


thanks, not only am I picky about LOOKS, I am just as damn well picky about PERSONALITIES.

Have no tolerance for this crap. Normal people. The mud of society.


----------



## Vuldoc

F***ing finally done with school can't wait for my break to fly by and i'm back to being miserable again :yay.


----------



## cuppy

I just typed in someone's FIRST name into google; all this information about them came up...the internet is scary sometimes!


----------



## Elad

I see so many posters on this forum going through subtle and often not so subtle changes in mood/attitude through their posts, up and down like a yo-yo, happy to sad in an instant and I can relate far too much. Its like we're living the same lives with the only difference being timing. I think this is probably a signal that I've been here way too long, or maybe its just really naive/presumptuous to think I can read people like that. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Vuldoc

there's a spider in my room. i hate when they're in my room because i'm afraid i might accidentally kill them. :sigh


----------



## TenYears




----------



## au Lait

People sure are going ape**** over the Naked 3 palette.


----------



## KelsKels

Desolation of Smaug was really good. I kinda feel like drawing Legolas, but my Edward Kenway is only a silhouette. I guess having 2 projects wouldnt be a big deal though.

In worse news.. I feel like absolute crap. My head is pounding and my stomach is so queasy. I really hope Im not getting sick.. I cant miss work when theres only the 6 of us.


----------



## shelbster18

It would be comforting having someone there just to let me know that everything's going to be alright. But it all just seems to be going to shambles. :afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Withdrawal sucks. Good thing God allowed for the creation of marijuana, but even that only helps so much. Ugh. Why am I such a *****?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mind & emotions are retarded


----------



## Raphael200

Meh.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm broke. _ .


----------



## Elad

*WTF*.

I've been going to the gym at past midnight for a long time now since theres usually only a couple of people around, but tonight I walked in and saw about 20 people..










anxiety:activated

I looked around and it was like the movie gangs of new york with stringers, muscle tees and short-shorts instead of raggy top hats and waist coats. I look to the left corner of the weight section and theres a group of asian guys built like balloon men with deflated legs, the proportions on one guy looked like a legit mutant. I'm talking upper body like a dedicated bodybuilder and lower body like a ****ing baby frog. another dude was listening to the screams of his family being tortured, or so I can only assume from the way he was clutching his ipod pacing around like hes ready to shank someone with it.

then I look to the right and its a group of skinnyfat indian dudes watching each other curl 5lb dumbells in rotation, like one dude sits down to curl and the rest just get in line watching him, with a certain cockiness exuding from them throwing the occasional awkward eye to other gym goes through the mirror for maximum uncomfortableness. I swear to god one guy brought a ****ing butter chicken meal and naan bread to eat between sets. I'm not even being racist, just stating facts. can't lie either, was sort of mirin' his swagger.

so after evaluating the situation I decide I'll just do some cardio since I'm uncomfortable. everything should have been fine after this, but it wasnt. I, for whatever reason, sweat like michael jackson in a monkey maternity ward whenever I do even a little cardio. throw in the fact its about 20c, I'm wearing a long sleeve top, anxiety and after about 10 minutes at a decent pace I look like ****ing aquaman jogging in the rain. I decide to call it quits before I drown the warring weight room factions and slither-slide over to do some dips, all the while wiping myself down to no avail.

I figure it cant get worse now so I may as well just solider through, but then in walks some girls. some really ****ing hot girls. at midnight. w-t-f. I'm immediately even more self aware and slipping all over the dip bars like someone poured KY jelly on them. I really need to get some more paper towels to wipe myself down but to get there I have to go past everyone. I'm feeling like **** and looking even ****tier. I'm all flushed and shiny with soaking wet hair and red burning eyes from all the sweat running into them, I pretty much look a crack addict who just scored some by giving a 2 hour long handy in a steamed up car in the parking lot (NO ****).

I try my best to be confident, with a slow slippery walk and constant blue steel on my face. after patting myself down I decide this just isn't the night and head home via bike (I cycled to the gym) wondering how I got in this sticky situation when it was just a year ago I was fine in the gym during the day. hell, I would curl up a storm and even throw in the occasional tea bagging while spotting strangers on the bench. idgaf. what the hell have I become? a sweaty little anxietal b*tch is the answer. /deardiary


----------



## calichick

People at the gym are always hot, girls and guys alike. It's a major anxiety inducing place though, I would feel like it's largely male dominated and all that testosterone is focused on picking up women.











Elad said:


> *WTF*.
> 
> I've been going to the gym at past midnight for a long time now since theres usually only a couple of people around, but tonight I walked in and saw about 20 people..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anxiety:activated
> 
> I looked around and it was like the movie gangs of new york with stringers, muscle tees and short-shorts instead of raggy top hats and waist coats. I look to the left corner of the weight section and theres a group of asian guys built like balloon men with deflated legs, the proportions on one guy looked like a legit mutant. I'm talking upper body like a dedicated bodybuilder and lower body like a ****ing baby frog. another dude was listening to the screams of his family being tortured, or so I can only assume from the way he was clutching his ipod pacing around like hes ready to shank someone with it.
> 
> then I look to the right and its a group of skinnyfat indian dudes watching each other curl 5lb dumbells in rotation, like one dude sits down to curl and the rest just get in line watching him, with a certain cockiness exuding from them throwing the occasional awkward eye to other gym goes through the mirror for maximum uncomfortableness. I swear to god one guy brought a ****ing butter chicken meal and naan bread to eat between sets. I'm not even being racist, just stating facts. can't lie either, was sort of mirin' his swagger.
> 
> so after evaluating the situation I decide I'll just do some cardio since I'm uncomfortable. everything should have been fine after this, but it wasnt. I, for whatever reason, sweat like michael jackson in a monkey maternity ward whenever I do even a little cardio. throw in the fact its about 20c, I'm wearing a long sleeve top, anxiety and after about 10 minutes at a decent pace I look like ****ing aquaman jogging in the rain. I decide to call it quits before I drown the warring weight room factions and slither-slide over to do some dips, all the while wiping myself down to no avail.
> 
> I figure it cant get worse now so I may as well just solider through, but then in walks some girls. some really ****ing hot girls. at midnight. w-t-f. I'm immediately even more self aware and slipping all over the dip bars like someone poured KY jelly on them. I really need to get some more paper towels to wipe myself down but to get there I have to go past everyone. I'm feeling like **** and looking even ****tier. I'm all flushed and shiny with soaking wet hair and red burning eyes from all the sweat running into them, I pretty much look a crack addict who just scored some by giving a 2 hour long handy in a steamed up car in the parking lot (NO ****).
> 
> I try my best to be confident, with a slow slippery walk and constant blue steel on my face. after patting myself down I decide this just isn't the night and head home via bike (I cycled to the gym) wondering how I got in this sticky situation when it was just a year ago I was fine in the gym during the day. hell, I would curl up a storm and even throw in the occasional tea bagging while spotting strangers on the bench. idgaf. what the hell have I become? a sweaty little anxietal b*tch is the answer. /deardiary


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> People at the gym are always hot, girls and guys alike. It's a major anxiety inducing place though, I would feel like it's largely male dominated and all that testosterone is focused on picking up women.


It is true, and I'm glad you posted that picture because its one of my favourites and Nicky Whelan is 10/10 there for me. There was no one particularly good looking around, its just my anxiety has gotten even more irrational lately.


----------



## calichick

I just wish I had a reason to actually go to the gym because I feel it would be a great place to meet single available men.

I'm on the skinny girl diet like Nicky.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> I just wish I had a reason to actually go to the gym because I feel it would be a great place to meet single available men.
> 
> I'm on the skinny girl diet like Nicky.


A reason to go is to look even better, be the best you possible physically. You could even just go for the sole reason of guys though, lol, I'm sure a lot do already.

Nicky doesn't just look skinny either, she looks legitimately fit.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> A reason to go is to look even better, be the best you possible physically. You could even just go for the sole reason of guys though, lol, I'm sure a lot do already.
> 
> Nicky doesn't just look skinny either, she looks legitimately fit.


no she's on the skinny girl diet, you can tell by her ribcage protruding versus actually muscle definition.

I think I have a better body than her, because while my stomach is flat, my chest is more ample making for better proportions, but she's definitely perfect.

I couldn't go to the gym, it's my number 1 fear zone. Absolutely steer clear of it and work out outside. It's like the equivalent of the day time club :no


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> no she's on the skinny girl diet, you can tell by her ribcage protruding versus actually muscle definition.
> 
> I think I have a better body than her, because while my stomach is flat, my chest is more ample making for better proportions, but she's definitely perfect.
> 
> I couldn't go to the gym, it's my number 1 fear zone. Absolutely steer clear of it and work out outside. It's like the equivalent of the day time club :no


anyones going to have a bit of ribcage at lower bodyfat levels like that, its not like its sticking out a lot. especially girls since its not easy even for guys to work/grow the serratus. since we dont really know her though we can just speculate. in my dreams she has great cardio :lol.

the gym is very similar to the club, its a lot of posturing and vanity central. and you _know_ people are watching you in some way, has to be one of the most judgmental places you can go, or at least it feels that way when anxiety is flaring up.


----------



## calichick

actually I've found there to be some pretty quality men/women outdoors I think I've posted numerous experiences.

The gym is too stuffy for me, I feel like people there just work out to look good and to be seen.

The men who work out outside want to look good too yes, but I find are a bit more wholesome (not trying to be judgmental)............


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> actually I've found there to be some pretty quality men/women outdoors I think I've posted numerous experiences.
> 
> The gym is too stuffy for me, I feel like people there just work out to look good and to be seen.
> 
> The men who work out outside want to look good too yes, but I find are a bit more wholesome (not trying to be judgmental)............


working outside is good in the summer, but its mostly running/cardio activities. its a lot more difficult to get dumbells/barbells and such outdoors. :stu

theres a lot of misconceptions that guys who uses a gym to lift weights must be some vain idiots, but its simply not true and I've met some really genuine and down to earth people despite my first impressions. I'm a person who hates being judged and judges other people too often it seems. a huge hypocrite.


----------



## calichick

I'm drooling over just thinking about this.

guys with muscles........huge.......sore.........spot........

Ok. The area where I live in (nerd valley), I can't even think of where a gym is located. I'm not in the LA vicinity so people often mistake all of Cali as been vain superficial MINIONS of Hollywood but no...

There are no such men in my area ='(


----------



## Just Lurking

Elad said:


> anyones going to have a bit of ribcage at lower bodyfat levels like that, its not like its sticking out a lot. especially girls since its not easy even for guys to work/grow the serratus. since we dont really know her though we can just speculate. in my dreams she has great cardio


She's got quite the thigh gap going on. That doesn't happen by accident~


----------



## Just Lurking

> Paul Walker
> 16,438,142 people like him.


I wonder how many of these 'people' gave a s*** about him while he was alive.


----------



## probably offline

Urgh. I love blondes. My next boyfriend has to be blonde. Golden blonde. Like this.


----------



## meganmila

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder how many of these 'people' gave a s*** about him while he was alive.


I liked...himm.:um Didn't care about his movies though and didn't know anything about his personal life, but finding out he dated two 16 year old girls, that seems weird. I was being shallow, shoot me.


----------



## uffie

If you never break, you'll never know how to put yourself back together.


----------



## smokeybob

damn she is fukin hot


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to order that dry shampoo & that aftershave asap


----------



## au Lait

I went to the dentist today and didn't even get a free tooth brush out of it. 

What the ****, man. What the ****.


----------



## Tokztero

But that's just life in California... got money people know you, If you don't they ignore you.


----------



## cmed

People look like frogs in those barefoot running shoes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My ability to spell words correctly without spell check is slowly deteriorating. I guess it's a side effect of not continuing to be a student into my 20's


----------



## uffie

Blizzzzaaarrrrd


----------



## cosmicslop

I know what's the most beautiful three-word sentence in the English language you could say to someone and change their life forever whether it's said face-to-face, on paper, on a screen, and even through sky-writing. It doesn't matter how it's done as long it's sincere and you care. That sentence is "class is cancelled."


----------



## arnie

(Replace guys with girls and I would watch this show (uncensored of course) :yes)


----------



## arnie

Canadian Brotha said:


> My ability to spell words correctly without spell check is slowly deteriorating. I guess it's a side effect of not continuing to be a student into my 20's


Solution: Get a browser addon that disables your ability to right click and correct words. (Incorrect words are only underlined, not fixed for you) This means you have to manually go in and correct everything wrong that you type, forcing you to actually learn the correct spelling.


----------



## shelbster18

I need to watch The Office again. I haven't seen it in over a couple of years.


----------



## Just Lurking

So many cringe-inducing comments.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is it really all that wrong to want to die?


----------



## Idontgetit

You know it's sad when you're parents 55 year old parents get out more often than you.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The only thing worse than losing your cable is getting it back with two of your main channels missing. Rrgh Luke Cage "jive" smash!


----------



## mattmc

shelbster18 said:


> I went to the school therapist in 6th grade, too for suicidal thoughts just because I was drawing little cartoons on my papers about suicide. xD lmao I was a little bad in 6th grade. I would always make silly cartoons on my papers. I got bad grades, too.  My mom had to come to school and it was uncomfortable for me with her there. >_> That's when I had to go to a therapist to get put on Prozac. It didn't help at all. ;-;


That's probably not too uncommon. My friend would always fake blow his brains out when he was frustrated. Guess it's hard for parents and teachers to distinguish problems from typical teenage expression.

Sorry the Prozac didn't help. I've never taken anything except anxiety medication. Though I barely took it. I have this fear of medications that try to alter your brain... yet I'm fine taking everything else.


----------



## KelsKels

Best. Commercial. Ever.






I laughed way too hard.


----------



## h00dz

KelsKels said:


> Best. Commercial. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed way too hard.


This is great :lol


----------



## Monotony

Jingle balls jingle balls jingle all the way


----------



## Charmander

I let out a very audible gasp when I realised that the Magic School Bus is on Netflix.


----------



## Idontgetit

Charmander said:


> I let out a very audible gasp when I realised that the Magic School Bus is on Netflix.


lol already re-watched it all


----------



## arnie

Fake:






It was filmed on a sound stage on Mars. :yes


----------



## arnie




----------



## Idontgetit

arnie said:


> Fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was filmed on a sound stage on Mars. :yes


nope

edit: saw the ending, def fake


----------



## PlayerOffGames

listening to this remembering how life was then :sus ...im not like that -_-'






"come away o human child 
to the waters and the wild
with a fairy hand in hand
for the world's more full of weeping
than you can understand."










:stu



arnie said:


>


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This may not work out as I had hoped, but I'll give it till the new year at least


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Canadian Brotha said:


> This may not work out as I had hoped, but I'll give it till the new year at least


send me a beat fam :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Whatever's Comfortable"



> send me a beat fam :b


When I'm set to record again I'll hit you up bro!


----------



## MindOverMood

Glad to see Broner lose tonight.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Canadian Brotha said:


> When I'm set to record again I'll hit you up bro!


we gonna do it all over again like its '09 or was it '10...i didnt want that to rhyme ä_ä ...i cant remember when things happen thats why im glad i can check the files on my Computer...but we gonna make it happen!...dunno!!!



Canadian Brotha said:


> "Whatever's Comfortable"


yeah :boogie






:drunk


----------



## Owl-99

Life is a b!tch then you die.


----------



## Kalliber

I miss the good old days


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Remember how we used to Skype as much as we could and watch movies together and leave each other cute messages and spend hours talking about nothing. I miss those days, I'm not letting you go ever again.


----------



## uffie

I'm happy where I am now <3


----------



## Parsnip

I suppose I should be thankful that my co-workers care enough about me to make sure I go to social events, and I should really be happy The Bosses actually like my bumbling personality, but... it's weird, and unusual, and I'm not sure I like being liked.


----------



## renegade disaster

Canadian Brotha said:


> "Whatever's Comfortable"



this reminds me, I need to get some more soco.








i'd like to sort out my christmas drink selection. i'm thinking southern comfort and some christmas/seasonal festive ales possibly some spiced cider which can be drunk warm. or maybe mulled wine?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^I usually stick to my Canadian Rye's but that commercial is pretty damn convincing, haha

~ So my dad logs onto skype & asks me "what's new?". I don't want to tell him I quit my job and am looking for a new one so I tell him I made an online dating profile & sent out some messages. He doesn't reply quickly so I just log off before he can. I've never really discussed dating/women with either of my parents before...it only took a second to recall that I don't want to, lol


----------



## renegade disaster

^ yea I tend to favour more complex and interesting spirits but i've always thought southern comfort is pretty good for the sort of price bracket its in.
I don't think i've ever talked dating with my dad, think it would just be far too uncomfortable.


----------



## komorikun

So many users with very few posts starting controversial threads today....hmmm........ Is Sunday trolling day on SAS?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/just-found-out-my-ex-is-a-escort-770442/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f249/my-question-is-why-do-guys-use-me-just-for-770538/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/i-prefer-young-women-is-it-wrong-770370/


----------



## arnie

How to enrage a hipster:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

renegade disaster said:


> ^ yea I tend to favour more complex and interesting spirits but i've always thought southern comfort is pretty good for the sort of price bracket its in.


I'll be trying it soon enough!

You ever had Jack Daniel's Honey Liqueur? It's gorgeous on the rocks & could be a nice addition to your festive mini bar


----------



## diamondheart89

What what what? Magic School Bus on Netflix? O_O


----------



## Jcgrey

SO be it then. whatever. Damn!


----------



## renegade disaster

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll be trying it soon enough!
> 
> You ever had Jack Daniel's Honey Liqueur? It's gorgeous on the rocks & could be a nice addition to your festive mini bar



not tried that man, I have had regular jd a long time ago but haven't tried any of the other non standard blends. thanks for the tip, will try and hunt it down. happy festive drinking.


----------



## Parsnip

High point of tonight: I managed to eat my entire meal with chopsticks. Even if chopstick expert was appalled with my chopstick skills, I still managed to get the food into my mouth without dropping any. Result.

Low point of tonight: I drank a pint of cider purely because I didn't have the guts to explain that even a small amount of alcohol makes me turn red/feel whoozy, and I've spent the rest of the night drinking water to try and settle my body down. Actually, no. That wasn't the low point. The low point was the insistence of co-workers regarding photos, and then showing me said photos. I don't want to be reminded that I look like a whale, and I certainly don't want to be reminded that I look like an ugly whale. 

But who cares about looking like an ugly whale, I ate my entire dinner with chopsticks when others went straight to a fork. That counts as a win.


----------



## Idontgetit

shrooms taste nasty, but skittles are good for aftertaste


----------



## MindOverMood

Back and legs are going to be sore tomorrow from the snow shovelling I did today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes mom, I know what time it is. No it doesn't bother to do my shopping late just before the store closes. It doesn't bother me to do anything in the late evening or at night. I've totaled more than 2 years working nights. It's both irrelevant & comforting for me to be about when it's quiet time for everyone else. It's one way I cope with my anxiety. Get over it


----------



## KelsKels

Random thought of the day: sexual edition!

-The _only_ time I ever get hit on, is online. Minus that 60 year old guy that wanted to be **** buddies and men that check out my ***, but I dont really think that counts.

-If some conventionally hot girl strips down naked and sits on top of a gay guy, he wouldnt get aroused _at all_?

-I would really like some apple cider. But Im too damn lazy to get up and make some. This isnt sexual.. but its my current dilemma.


----------



## Monotony

Were out of eggnog


----------



## h00dz

Think I'm going to do some home brew beer this summer


----------



## shelbster18

I'm already 200 pages into Stephen King's 11/22/63. It's really keeping my interest. I might get it done sooner than I thought. I found several references in here to the book It in one part, which I thought was neat. I'm glad I decided to check this one out at the library.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Wonder what I'd be like if I never had SAD? Hmmmm?


----------



## KelsKels

Heres some more random thoughts, because I cant sleep yet and cant figure out anything else to do other than post random crap on this website.

-I still love Deadpool, no matter what anyone says. I love his back story! Its so sad for such a crazy character.

-I feel so much better about cutting hair after today. Im so glad one of my coworkers is so eager to help me with whatever I need.

-I feel so awkward texting my boyfriend. I end up just not talking to him for a stretch of days because I feel like I dont have anything worthwhile to say.

-I find it funny that I like jewelry and always find it so pretty, yet I can never make myself wear it. Its just uncomfortable to me.

-I really want to go to shop more for Christmas presents. Theres just nowhere to go in this town and its too late to order anything online anymore.

-There should be a truth of dare thread. The first poster starts the thread explaining the rules. The second poster then replies with a truth or dare, and the first poster sends the 2nd a PM explaining what they have to do on the website for a dare, or what they have to post in the thread for truth.

-I wish we werent all too anxious to do a big SAS skype session.


----------



## estse

Santa Claus makes it okay to be gay.


----------



## huh

What the **** is happening.


----------



## Monotony

If I see one more bloody Dwemer ruin I'm mailing some questionable substances to Bethesda.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I missed running again today. I will have to run tomorrow afternoon.

I made a goal to get four runs in this week and a 25% decrease in Paxil to try and lose a few pounds. It has been a mess this summer and fall. Time to kick some ***.


----------



## scintilla

Currently laying in bed, listening to the sound of my neighbours scraping the ice off their windshields. I don't want to get up. I'm not ready to face the day.


----------



## Vuldoc

is it possible to be too physically tired to sleep?


----------



## monotonous

someone said to me "you inspire me not to end up being 27 and still haven't had a girlfriend", this is the sweetest insult i ever received, im pissed while glad i can make a difference


----------



## Elad

sexual frustration is serious business.


----------



## Kalliber

arnie said:


> How to enrage a hipster:


Lol


----------



## Elad

walk into the gym at 1am and theres some indian dude working out shirtless, its a small gym and its just us, so we immediately notice each other making eye contact for way too long in a bit of shock.

pretty much exactly like this on both sides:










I go to get some water assuming he'll put his shirt on, but by the time I come back hes still ****ing shirtless like an awkward ****. I mean come on bro. seriously. guy isn't even jacked either, hes skinnyfat with a phuckin turban and chest hair.

I have to do my **** 2ft away from this dude with beads of sweat running down his chest, definitely rates up there with the most homoerotic gym interactions this year.. but who was social etiquette? and why the hell does this **** always happen to me.


----------



## uffie

I'm happy


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't want to be that guy but I have to say the English voice acting for the Fruits Basket anime is just god awful, I tried watching some clips again on youtube. Great manga though..


----------



## mezzoforte

I need to watch more anime.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't want to be that guy but I have to say the English voice acting for the Fruits Basket anime is just god awful, I tried watching some clips again on youtube. Great manga though..


:lol I didn't think it was that bad...I've seen worse. :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mezzoforte said:


> I need to watch more anime.
> 
> :lol I didn't think it was that bad...I've seen worse. :|


I probably have too to be fair, and maybe it's just the conflict from how I imagined them sounding in my head.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I genuinely wish I was gay.


----------



## diamondheart89

I am addicted to sims. :blank


----------



## Ntln

I've been thinking a lot over my career opportunities and it seems depressing how little chances I actually have. I mean, it just feels like our general career path is set at like age 13 already. Why you ask? Because think about it: have you ever heard a musician say "I picked up the guitar at age 30 and discovered I was very good at it" (there probably is an example for this, but generally speaking), an athlete say "I was a fat kid in school, but I started working out and now have an Olympic gold". They all started early on. And this in turn got me thinking: Why did I never have the same opportunities as the other kids? All of em went to some training centre, played basketball, did kung-fu, learned the piano, drew pictures. But my parents never gave me those chances, even though I expressed interest in so many different things. It's not like we didn't have the money, they just couldn't be bothered.

And now I feel like, at age f***ing 17, it's too late for me to learn any of those things. I'll never be an artist, a writer, a musician, an athlete and I'd probably end up going insane(er) doing the same menial job over and over again for the same pay for the rest of my life. An office job is my only chance, but that sounds so boring and with today's job market, I might not even end up getting one. If I had one wish, it would be to have one special talent, one thing I could do that I could feel proud of and would keep me going. You people who have that don't realise how lucky you are, so don't waste it.

If I ever have kids (I hope not/probably won't), then I'll let them pursue their hobbies and interests as much as possible. In fact, I'd make it my top priority to make sure I can tell them, without lying, that they can become whoever they want to be.

Wow, that turned out a lot longer than I expected


----------



## Canadian Brotha

_Waffles & Whiskey_...as good a way to salute a productive day as any


----------



## tbyrfan

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't want to be that guy but I have to say the English voice acting for the Fruits Basket anime is just god awful, I tried watching some clips again on youtube. Great manga though..


I used to be obsessed with Furuba (especially Yuki). I made a huge collage of the characters when I was 14, and it's still on the door to my closet. :blush

I haven't heard an English dub that isn't horrendous.


----------



## cmed

Santa fight!


----------



## cuppy

Hey! Dum-dum! 
You give me gum-gum!


----------



## AxeDroid

Getting tired of waiting for the dam mail!!!


----------



## MuckyMuck

When you pull up and then have to wait in a car for someone, the longer you are sitting there by yourself, the louder the music seems to be and you're constantly turning it down, bit by bit.
Based on a true story.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> So many users with very few posts starting controversial threads today....hmmm........ Is Sunday trolling day on SAS?


The trolls have been out in full force here over the past couple days. They just keep coming.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

I mixed beer and tiramisu a few days back. Caused me to triple in size from gas. Still burping away as I type. Yes, it's lasting for days. No regrets.


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> The trolls have been out in full force here over the past couple days. They just keep coming.


I wonder if we are being targeted by another forum again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ There have been some fresh tracks on Galaxie Jazz Now today!
~ In a day or two I can set the neckline for a beard
~ Cheers SAS


----------



## shelbster18

I just decided to clean a few dishes. They were all mine anyways. xD I should start doing that I guess. It's kind of relaxing in a weird way, especially since I'm at home by myself. 

---------------------------

And I don't think that other guy wants to talk to me anymore. .___. I'm not perfect. I feel like there's a requirement for dating guys. Every time I say something wrong, I feel like they'll just quit talking to me for that one little reason. I don't ask for much so they shouldn't ask for much in return. I mean, I have nobody. So it's nice to get out there and meet guys because I don't have a friend and my family kind of sucks. What am I supposed to do? Be lonely all the time? People would like it if I'm depressed and sad, though. Well, **** dee doo.

--------------------------

I always add commas and hyphens in unnecessary places.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Devil's Bargain In The Night,
Can You Save My Soul From Plight?
If I Sell My Soul To You,
Will You Yield Forbidden Fruit?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

d^_^b


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> I just decided to clean a few dishes. They were all mine anyways. xD I should start doing that I guess. It's kind of relaxing in a weird way, especially since I'm at home by myself.


I like singing while doing the dishes, haha ^_^


----------



## lifelikeahole

This stuff is delicious


----------



## arnie

I always feel like my brain is working quickly and feel pumped up and motivated right at the time I'm supposed to be going to sleep. 

I wish I could invert my days.


----------



## arnie

Do you think people that start lots of threads are just attention-seeking narcissists?


Maybe I should start a poll about it.


----------



## cuppy

No one gets THAT happy about eating cereal. Come on, Special K...:roll


----------



## Kalliber

Don't stop make it pop :<


----------



## Monotony




----------



## KelsKels

Monotony said:


> [kitty.jpg]












I want.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

^^ >.<


Christmas shoppers are like ravenous wild animals... Jeeees, chill the feck out.


----------



## Tibble

I don't know what to do anymore. Everything seems so pointless now. :/


----------



## Monotony

KelsKels said:


> I want.


My cat would be in so much **** if she did that.


----------



## KelsKels

Monotony said:


> My cat would be in so much **** if she did that.


Hah I have a cat that tries to climb the tree. He never makes it though, and looks much more angry than cute! Hes such a spoiled little brat though. He climbs and walks all over everything. Then just sits in front of you and nudges you with his head so you cant get mad. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ In the new year I begin a new job...fingers crossed I can manage it well
~Tomorrow I need to ask this gal on date


----------



## Vuldoc

When is my teacher going to post grades? the suspense is killing me!


----------



## diamondheart89

^_^ That was very thoughtful and I feel :mushy .


----------



## cuppy

Gah, Phone calls!!!!

Glad I got it over with! (and really glad the answering machine picked up, haha)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The phrase "audible gasp" is a bit redundant


----------



## komorikun

Why do people write platitudes in profiles on dating sites? I find it really offputting. I want to read about the person not some mumbo jumbo they pulled out of their ***.

platitudes on who they are, what kind of woman they want, what sort of relationship they want, about life in general. :cig


----------



## arnie

I'm convinced the mods just like to let my threads go a few pages for ****s and giggles before they lock them. I mean seriously:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/*what-counts-as-losing-your-virginity-772601/*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/*the-myth-of-male-privilege-woman-spends-months-living-as-772841/*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/*topless-feminist-mob-attacks-cathedral-in-argentina-759298/*

:roll


----------



## Kalliber

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## cafune

I love it when I hear a woman call herself a 'babe' which is hilarious because for the longest time, reading Shakespeare had made it so that 'babe' automatically made me think of 'baby'.


----------



## Princu

Every Heart Has A Pain .. Only The Way Of Expression Is Different .. Some Hide It In Eyes While Some Hide In Their Smile.
#dEv!L


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I grow an afro you say my hair is too long, if I get it cut you say it should be shorter, if I get cornrows you say guys shouldn't braid their hair, if I grow dreadlocks you say it doesn't suit me...leave it to a mother the question everything her son does. Guess what mom, children either take the form you wish for or they don't


----------



## Ape in space

I just watched a youtube video called "Woman milks horse's penis to get his sperm". Don't ask me how the **** I ended up there. The saddest part is that this isn't the first time I've stumbled on a youtube video about horse sex. Why do I keep clicking on them??? :afr


----------



## KelsKels

Ant eaters are the weirdest looking animals. Theyre so weird, theyre cute.



















Id hug the sh** out of them.


----------



## uffie

I can't sleep. ****kksdfdsfdsg


----------



## arnie

Ape in space said:


> I just watched a youtube video called "Woman milks horse's penis to get his sperm". Don't ask me how the **** I ended up there. The saddest part is that this isn't the first time I've stumbled on a youtube video about horse sex. Why do I keep clicking on them??? :afr


If I was that horse I would be mad. She's spermjacking him! :eek


----------



## Kalliber

Someone added me on skype and called me. Wtf lol


----------



## MuckyMuck

Socks on carpet....as good as it gets.


----------



## Elad

so many cats roaming the streets at night and they always look in extreme shock when they spot you, deer caught in headlights sort of thing. makes me laugh when they just freeze and follow you with their eyes for 50m up the road like "wtf brah u srs".

i'm starting to think these cats are a bit slow since it happens with the same ones every night. how they are still alive, i really don't know. some of them just stop dead in the middle of the road oblivious to everything.


----------



## meganmila

Found some awesome songs.

It's Arcade fire- Afterlife, Arctic Monkeys- Do I wanna know?, and The Killers- Shot at the night.


----------



## CharmedOne

No. Just no. I have to find a tactful way outta this.


----------



## CharmedOne

karenw said:


> The youtube icon doesnt always appear for me to upload music vids to this site?


Use this [ youtube ] then the letters after the = sign in the video's URL, for example this UYhZq1CaX8o then [ /youtube ] But jam it all together. If I do that now, it won't show up... So hopefully, you get it...

That way, if the video's URL is 



 it'll show up thus...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marijuana..."the" gateway drug...excuse me?...Would you like to tell me the relevance of all the anti-depressive, anti-anxiety, & "focus meds" kids are so pumped full of these days? Most of them have addictive qualities & a good many will get you and/or produce a sense of being/feeling high. Kids raid family medicine cabinets to see what kinds of "kicks" they can find there now for heavens sake...What about the significance of drug culture in society in general? The slogan for Tylenol is "get back to normal". Think about the subconscious relevance of associating drug use with a normal state of being. Addicts have been saying they need whatever they need to be "straight" since the first man ate a mushroom, stumbled into a vision quest & could never see the world the same way again. Anyway, I'm not saying marijuana can't be a gateway drug, but to say it's "the" gateway drug in contemporary society is a bit much. Now then...let's all go get high on whatever our drug(s) of choice is! lol


----------



## scintilla

meganmila said:


> Found some awesome songs.
> 
> It's Arcade fire- Afterlife, Arctic Monkeys- Do I wanna know?, and The Killers- Shot at the night.


Those are definitely some great songs. You should check out some more of Arcade Fire's music from the Reflektor album. If you like Afterlife, I'm sure you'd like the others as well!


----------



## licorice

"Sixty-nine miles per hour!" said a complete stranger as he turned the corner and walked past, looking directly at me.

"Cool." I replied and kept walking.

I don't know about human beings some days.


----------



## vanilla90

Don't lose any sleep tonight, I'm sure everything will end up alright


----------



## renegade disaster

ever hear a christmas song which is sung far too earnestly and with too much enthusiasm? i've never heard pa ru pu pum pum sung quite like that, it was over the top, like the singer was just sort of saying hey guess what i'm gonna make an already twee song into something incredibly unbearable by using this opportunity to advertise how great my voice is. the end result? a contender for worst christmas song.

:/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That black kitty is the devil. And what can I say, the devil is awesome.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

bye


----------



## PlayerOffGames

bye


----------



## pineapplebun

inna sense said:


> bye


OMG Jin? I think I remember him doing some rap battle on Muchmusic back in the days..I was beyond impressed! Maybe it's due to limited exposure, but I really don't know many Asian rappers (especially that rap in English), so it was just an added bonus. But in general, although not a fan of rap besides Eminem really, I think having the talent to be so witty to free-style rap is just amazing. Jelly.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

If I have to see that Burlington Coat Factory commercial _one more time_, I'm going to steal a coat off a homeless person. That's just how annoying it is.


----------



## estse

Okay, I feel a banning of self coming on.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Damn that tasted good. And now I miss her more.


----------



## Monotony

I keep forgetting I have skyre installed. *Attacks a pack of wolves* -Loading screen-

Oh... right


----------



## calichick

wtf with the ads on SAS for Teryx?

And it's not like they silence after 5 seconds, they're on repeat!


----------



## mdiada

24 is too young to be having hot flashes, damnit!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well it's set now, ring her sometime this weekend, meet her on Boxing Day...it's a leap of faith I have take to move forward in my life win, lose, or draw


----------



## shelbster18

I wish I had a bigger ***.


----------



## cuppy

Canadian Brotha said:


> Well it's set now, ring her sometime this weekend, meet her on Boxing Day...it's a leap of faith I have take to move forward in my life win, lose, or draw


Go go go!! Hope this turns out great


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK so I don't watch that many kpop music videos but that's the third one I've seen recently that was either filmed in London or has some reference to the UK in it (like a flag) wut?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

and then in quick succesion two videos with another pattern. I was curious if this was a theme and apparently, I'm not the only one who noticed:






Roads must be really dangerous in Korea? :lol


----------



## cuppy

au Lait said:


> I went to the dentist today and didn't even get a free tooth brush out of it.
> 
> What the ****, man. What the ****.


One time I got a toothbrush they had already used on me >_< 
I mean, I know they used it to clean MY mouth, and it looked clean, but I visibly cringed at the thought of all my blood and stuff they brushed with it :s

I went to the dentist last week too ^_^ (I got a goodie bag of dental stuffs though :3 )


----------



## cuppy

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK so I don't watch that many kpop music videos but that's the third one I've seen recently that was either filmed in London or has some reference to the UK in it (like a flag) wut?


Ooh, I haven't listened to kpop lately. Which song? 



calichick said:


> wtf with the ads on SAS for Teryx?
> 
> And it's not like they silence after 5 seconds, they're on repeat!


Maybe it's time for AdBlock!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cuppy said:


> Ooh, I haven't listened to kpop lately. Which song?


I can't remember the name of the song, but I think the bands name was cnblue? I like some kpop tracks but tend to prefer rock in general. Sometimes I go through random youtube sessions were I listen to a lot of a certain genre for an hour or so to mix things up though.


----------



## h00dz

Did someone say Kpop?


----------



## Kalliber

Omg..weirdest dream


----------



## uffie

Sometimes it's hard to fight the irrational part of my brain.


----------



## Princu

_I've recently decided to freeze myself to -273℃.
My friends think I'll die, but I'll be 0K_


----------



## 2pac

after tomorrow I don't have school until the second of January, will be a nice break


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You can choose your friends but not your family...people make me want to disappear more often than not



cuppy said:


> Go go go!! Hope this turns out great


Many Thanks!


----------



## cafune

I've lost ~8 pounds over the past week and a half. It's happening again. I need to get a grip.


----------



## Parsnip

"You're odd too, but nice odd"

Am I odd due to my nervousness, which is due to my social anxiety, which until today I thought I'd hidden very well, or am I odd because I'm odd? And when someone sits there, telling me about how boring they find someone who talks about films/television/actors, I end up wondering how boring I must be as I don't even talk about those things. 

My life is a big boring hole which is filled with work, sleep and occassional fits of talking about the things people in "the real world" say to me which I can't bring myself to tell them because of all the little What Ifs running around in my head. I know people already think I'm odd due to my dislike of drinking, inability to discuss music and lack of a life but ... blah. Blah blah blah blah blah. Blaaaaaaaaah. Maybe I should have stayed in the world of microscopes and lab techs who never see the light of day, at least we were all pretty much on the same playing field when it came to lives outside the lab... we didn't have them :|. 

Except I love my job. Even if today was basically spent waiting for something to happen, because we had no appointments and there's only so many things you can clean. I just dislike the unfortunate fact that I'm odd, boring and would rather hide under a rock than discuss my out of work life. 

Ramble ramblre ramndgdfg.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Let it come and let it be


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just realized I haven't had a good time with any of my old high school friends since we graduated. Oh the wonders of deteriorating with SA/depression & losing the ability to face once great friends


----------



## Citrine

Most users ever online 29,859.....that's a lot o people


----------



## cosmicslop

So exactly how much money can I make by selling my soul? I just want to know how much I'll be spending at Amazon. Basically, I just want to be a living Amazon gift card I can use. I think that's something worth dying inside for.

edit


----------



## TenYears

I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed.


----------



## Vuldoc

i just remembered a dream i had. i was taking my math final and my brain came up with the weirdest problems.


----------



## calichick

I am totally spaced out these days.

A guy at my work asked me out via instant message today. He asked to go for a coffee, and I took it for 5 minutes to mean a group outing, so agreed to it, inviting along my other coworkers. He was probably taking it as a blatant rejection.

I'm not even reading the signs anymore :|

IM is not a good means for asking someone out.


----------



## Kalliber

Am i the only one who really hates bacon..


----------



## Idontgetit

Why did I just start snowboarding now? It's a great form of escapism.


----------



## Monotony

Curse steam sales


----------



## vanilla90

TenYears said:


> I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed.


Friends? Pshh I fu_cked mine.


----------



## diamondheart89

I made a comment along the lines of "Netflix sux" on here a few months ago. And now I've changed my mind. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Letting go of/moving on from my past will be a long, slow journey


----------



## MindOverMood

Beyonce in the Drunk in love video... 








She should also keep her hair that length.


----------



## Monotony

God damn food is so expensive now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

$150 to have Windows 7 installed on this old model Vaio or at $500 for a brand new laptop...easy decision to be held over until further notice


----------



## CharmedOne

Maaaannn, Christmas wishes are taking hella long! Glad I'm not actually *writing out *Christmas cards...



Kalliber said:


> Am i the only one who really hates bacon..


YEEEESSSS, you ARE! That is just sick and wrong! Even vegetarians end up caving in to the allure of bacon!












MindOverMood said:


> Beyonce in the Drunk in love video...  She should also keep her hair that length.


Your avatar is seriously disturbing. You need to put a Christmas stocking cap on that thing or something! Christmas hats make everything look less creepy--my case in point...


----------



## cosmicslop

Ugh just kill me please, petty please with a cherry on top and whipped cream too. *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Idontgetit

Candy corn is a pretty corny candy


----------



## Tibble

It's time to plan for the future.


----------



## meganmila

I get jealous of others so easily blah


----------



## rdrr

Self hatred and guilt are barriers to changing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Arguably the most painful thing I've ever attempted to do, but I _have_ went from thinking about you all of the time, to just most of the time. Progress...? :rain


----------



## mattmc

I don't make good first impressions.


----------



## vanilla90

the cheat said:


> Arguably the most painful thing I've ever attempted to do, but I _have_ went from thinking about you all of the time, to just most of the time. Progress...? :rain


I can relate so much.


----------



## Charmander

I went to the German Christmas market tonight. Really not as good as it used to be.  But I had marshmallows on a skewer covered in white chocolate and an ostrich burger which brightened up my evening. 

Also I just found out that my friend is dating our old history teacher from high school which seems too weird considering he's known her since she was 11.


----------



## mattmc

Charmander said:


> I went to the German Christmas market tonight. Really not as good as it used to be.  But I had marshmallows on a skewer covered in white chocolate and an ostrich burger which brightened up my evening.
> 
> Also I just found out that my friend is dating our old history teacher from high school which seems too weird considering he's known her since she was 11.


Maybe it's the Pretty Little Liars fan in me but if she's old enough and they make each other happy, good for them. Then again, I was quite fond of my teachers. More in a motherly way than romantic though.

Sounds like you ate some tasty food. Never knew about ostrich burgers. Might try it someday.


----------



## Charmander

mattmc said:


> Maybe it's the Pretty Little Liars fan in me but if she's old enough and they make each other happy, good for them. Then again, I was quite fond of my teachers. More in a motherly way than romantic though.
> 
> Sounds like you ate some tasty food. Never knew about ostrich burgers. Might try it someday.


I know, it's just a weird thing for me to think about, and to hang out with them both and not still see him as a teacher. He's a nice enough guy though.

To be honest _the ostrich burgers_ didn't taste too different from beef but they were still pretty damn tasty.


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> I know, it's just a weird thing for me to think about, and to hang out with them both and not still see him as a teacher. He's a nice enough guy though.
> 
> * To be honest they don't taste too different from beef but they were still pretty damn tasty.*


^ Umm, *Charmander*, just what the f*** kind of relationship do you have going with your friend and this teacher?


----------



## Charmander

Just Lurking said:


> ^ Umm, *Charmander*, just what the f*** kind of relationship do you have going with your friend and this teacher?


I've edited it now for your benefit. Thanks for the laugh. :lol


----------



## calichick

I'm thinking of taking this guy up on his offer to go out for drinks but I'm not really that into him.

Most men are boring me these days, maybe he'll make me laugh. Or something. He's also about half my height which I find kind of amusing. Can't blame a man for trying now.


----------



## mattmc

Charmander said:


> To be honest _the ostrich burgers_ didn't taste too different from beef but they were still pretty damn tasty.


Hmm, something else to look forward too. Other things I want to try are snake meat and shark meat. Though I'd be scared the snakes and sharks would find out... :afr


----------



## Charmander

mattmc said:


> Hmm, something else to look forward too. Other things I want to try are snake meat and shark meat. Though I'd be scared the snakes and sharks would find out... :afr


Shark Fin is actually pretty tasty. Can't say anything for snakes, I've never really thought of them as edible. :b


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling pretty crappy. I wish I had a friend to talk to. The only person I really get along with at work might be leaving and my boyfriends going to a party without me. I just feel like not getting out of bed ever. I want to lay here all the time and watch youtube videos and play video games.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Restoring an old desktop that runs XP to factory default, updating it as best you can, then reinstalling & customizing it they way you like is a ***** & takes ages


----------



## complex

Well I'm so bored tonight I'm back here after almost a year or so.... Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

How the hell did I get 300 profile views in one day? *megastalker*


----------



## komorikun

mark101 said:


> I like the latest animated knitting google logo thingy to signify the first day of winter.


You're a dancing turd now, Mark?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

vanilla90 said:


> I can relate so much.


You're trying to stop thinking about someone you don't want to stop thinking about, too? It's fun, right? :duck


----------



## Amocholes

I hate when I wake up in the middle of the night and just know that I won't get back to sleep.


----------



## catcharay

So its gonna be a long flight home. 8 hrs. Ahhhh, too long. Waiting for 3.5 hrs in transit for my final journey home. Then Ill be home home the night before christmas. There isnt time for me to buy essentials for a christmas day feast. Boxing day will have to suffice this year. Pig out on saled chocolate; yeah tha'd do.Im scared home will bring me internal struggles again and remind me of the negatives cos i left in that state. But I know I have just got to stay strong.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kalliber

Hmm stalkers who are in invisible mode :<


----------



## A Void Ant

I don't even know her out of work. Why the **** should I care!? I'm alone and free and I love it!! :boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames

this too shall pass...its over...everything will be fine


----------



## renegade disaster

auto time and date settings on my phone. for some reason my iphone has the date set to February 1970 lol.

my diet over the last 24 hours has mainly consisted of alcohol and coffee and nuts,I should probably eat a bit more, although I suppose eggnog sort of constitutes food in some regards. 

on the plus side JD Tennessee honey is really really nice, thanks canadian brotha for the recommendation. its awesome!


----------



## Lish3rs

You shoot me down...

... But I won't fall..

I am titanium!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Isn't it obvious how absolutely meaningless Xmas is to me at this point? I'm not religious, one bro lives out of town, the other hasn't come round for it for the past few years & we don't do presents. There's nothing for me to buy into figuratively or literally. I can't think of any holiday that has personal significance for me anymore, they are all just time off work that I'll gladly take advantage of

~ I'm all set to record again! I haven't a clue why I didn't try this ages ago. Lack of a creative outlet has been a major part of my decline this year


----------



## typemismatch

Our thoughts and thinking, condensed down. Condensed down. Who can say.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I hate Virgin mobile….


----------



## AceEmoKid

Was going through my Microsoft Word Files and found this:

Emotive resonance, structural appreciation, social altruicity, developing a sense of identity, cultural tradition, historical significance…The list of reasons humans value music can go on (and I do not expect a clear of complete list anytime soon). The point is, we value music. And this placing of value, and consequently, formation of identity based on this placing of value is what Brooks regards as tastefulness. It is through a lens of discrimination based on genre, artist, period, structure, popularity, and various other facets that a tasteful individual listens/reacts to a piece of music. 

On the opposite side of the spectrum, we have tastelessness. I actually asked on online friend I was skyping with (yes, I know, I’m a horrible student who socializes when they’re supposed to be working) what his definition of tastelessness was: He just said, “Britney Spears.” Being the constantly facetious, sarcasm spitting comic he is, I should have guessed I’d get a similar reply. Although, there is some curious question that my friend’s reply stirred, which I believe Brooks answers: What is the criteria for tastefulness versus tastelessness? Tastelessness (and this is no steadfast definition) is the absence of bias/pre disposed judgment toward certain music, while tastefulness is the presence of said bias (good/bad taste is another story; it is subjective value placed on certain music which varies by individual). So according to these generalized definitions, my friend’s definition of tastelessness is ironically a tasteful remark (and this is regardless of whether I like Britney Spears’ music). 

Thinking along these lines, I was reminded of a random comic I stumbled upon yesterday that questions why it is important for an artist to go to a school for fine arts. Besides my obvious first thought that a degree can add to an artist’s credibility and thus strengthen their chances of finding a job (lol, finding a job in the fine arts….as an animation major, I can tell, you: Not fun), it did seem a viable question. I suppose I define myself as sort of an anti-establishment, liberal deviant by habit…having to go to school to learn the “rules” and “correct techniques” for creating art seemed contradictory to the core of what art is…a mode of truthful, raw, cathartic expression that is unique to its creator. Being taught “how” to draw, paint, sculpt, write, design seems to hinder an artist’s individuality reflected in the work. Absolute conformity, to me, is the worst. But as I read the comic, I realized that there needs to be some common foundation among artists if they wish to be understood by the general public. If you speak with your raw voice, without any social fostered refinement, you art will be lost as incoherent rhetoric…if an artist wishes for their art to resonate with more of its audience, one has to learn how to speak at least a few words and phrases of the general public’s language. This is not to say to abandon one’s uniqueness altogether, because without it the art would lack true, potent, and most importantly personal meaning. 

Using that comic as a parallel, I believe it is important to have a balance of tastelessness and taste. In my initial opinion before reading the article, taste is important simply by fact that tastelessness, its opposite, is boring. It’s passive listening, in which there is no two way eternal cycle of inspiration to creation, listening to formation of opinion/reaction. Pure tastelessness is a one way road, in which the listener listens, but does not gain, for instance, a stronger sense of self, nor give an opinion. 

On the other hand, Brooks encourages tastelessness, in that it eliminates pre disposed bias and thus opens an entire new world of diverse music and perspectives. As in the classic story of the 3 blind men and the elephant, isolated, the witness’s perspective is narrow and incomplete, perhaps leading to incorrect assumptions about the whole entity. Similarly, a listener must be receptive to other’s perspectives/interpretations, as well as new music in general, because it enriches a more comprehensive view of something and can be eye opening (think of a time you’d dismissed a certain genre of music, to one day fall in love with a song of that genre “by accident.” It’s basically judging a book by a cover, which as we all have learned from this cliché, can lead to close-mindedness and generalization). 

In the end, I propose finding a balance between tastelessness and tastefulness. I realize now that my interpretation of tastelessness is incomplete and flawed, as it assumes the listener is entirely lacking ability to form an opinion whatsoever, let alone place value in the music. Instead, it would ideal to be tasteless in terms of “giving something a chance,” and then pass judgment or assign value, which would be the tasteful aspect.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Lish3rs said:


> You shoot me down...
> 
> ... But I won't fall..
> 
> I am titanium!


 YES!!! :yes



Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ I'm all set to record again!


 this is very good news...would you consider rapping?


----------



## shelbster18

Steak fries with buffalo ranch sauce on top is amazingly delicious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

inna sense said:


> this is very good news...would you consider rapping?


Many thanks. I wouldn't make much of an MC bro, maybe some spoken word over top of a vibe might work but really I'm a jazz cat musically


----------



## Elad

woke up, poured orange juice in my coffee and then tried to put the kettle back in the fridge. 

otherwise known as going full potato.

you never go full potato.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## cafune

I can't decide if I should visit the hairdresser. I love classical long wavy hair on myself and in general, but I'm really enjoying shorter lengths (long bobs) atm. As it is, my hair is looking awkward, so.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Canadian Brotha said:


> Many thanks. I wouldn't make much of an MC bro, maybe some spoken word over top of a vibe might work but really I'm a jazz cat musically


what you did on our collab was *great*...you have a good voice to rap with...i think youd be the complete rapper...the seventh son of the beast master  ...but if youre not into that its all good...you know what im gonna do?...i know of like 5 members who rap...im gonna start an SAS rap crew and youll be the producer...we gonna be on another level...believe that



shelbster18 said:


> Steak fries with buffalo ranch sauce on top is amazingly delicious.


what exactly are steak fries?...is it fried strips of steak?...cuz i came across this video a while ago and was like I WANT THAT...but didnt know exactly what it is...it just looks tasty


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> what exactly are steak fries?...is it fried strips of steak?...cuz i came across this video a while ago and was like I WANT THAT...but didnt know exactly what it is...it just looks tasty


They're like this basically.










lol...I have no idea why they call them steak fries. All I know is that they're wider and thicker than regular fries.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> They're like this basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...I have no idea why they call them steak fries. All I know is that they're wider and thicker than regular fries.


 just thicker fries?!...shelb...i am dissapoint :b ...i want real steak fries with meat


----------



## typemismatch

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> I hate Virgin mobile&#8230;.


Should have gone to specsavers.


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> just thicker fries?!...shelb...i am dissapoint :b ...i want real steak fries with meat


Hehe. Well, they do taste a little different than regular fries, too. But other than that, they're not that different than eating normal fries. You should try them, though. They're so good!


----------



## huh

Everyone is a giant doo doo head.


----------



## Elad

went for some quick christmas shopping and as I was standing in the toy aisle deep in thought about how much money I wanted to spend (be the cool cousin or the poverty cousin) I heard what sounded like darth vader having an asthma attack over my shoulder.

turns out to be some overweight woman mouth breathing like a goldfish and staring at me, not even subtly either.

...










I still got it 8)


----------



## cuppy

There's a cute half-asian looking guy at my work, but he talks like a stoner :b


----------



## Kalliber

Sooo anxious


----------



## cmed

The New Year's resolution crew will be crowding up the gym soon. This week will be the calm before the storm. Must enjoy it.


----------



## ratbag

That guy brought me tea again, and all I could do was make some awkward small talk.


----------



## Vuldoc

I always hear a faint squeak to the left of my ear when i'm on the computer. it only happens one time a day so i can't figure out what the hell it is.


----------



## KelsKels

Okay... lets get Sunday done and over with. Come oooonnn 5:00.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I spend too much time worrying about stupid things.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I tried to eat my feelings with pizza, last night. But all it did was make me hate pizza.

Then I woke up this morning, and ate leftover pizza.

I'm so stupid. Awesome...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Hehe. Well, they do taste a little different than regular fries, too. But other than that, they're not that different than eating normal fries. You should try them, though. They're so good!


thanks! ill try them  ...and now every time i eat fries ill think of you :high5 :squeeze


----------



## cosmicslop

Every major holiday until Christmas is just a long process of me saying "we can do better than this." We doing the best now.


----------



## millenniumman75

101,000 posts :eyes


----------



## Elad

50 year old men with mullets, overly tanned skin bordering on leathery, scrubby chest hair, wearing short-shorts, dirty grey wife beaters and dusty caps completely pissed staggering on the side of the road pretending to drink out of road cones and then putting their arms in the air like the end of a rocky montage at 1pm - yeah - this is new zealand.

chur bro.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> 50 year old men with mullets, overly tanned skin bordering on leathery, scrubby chest hair, wearing short-shorts, dirty grey wife beaters and dusty caps completely pissed staggering on the side of the road pretending to drink out of road cones and then putting their arms in the air like the end of a rocky montage at 1pm - yeah - this is new zealand.
> 
> chur bro.





Elad said:


> 50 year old men with mullets, overly tanned skin bordering on leathery, scrubby chest hair, wearing short-shorts, dirty grey wife beaters and dusty caps completely pissed staggering on the side of the road pretending to drink out of road cones and then putting their arms in the air like the end of a rocky montage at 1pm - yeah - _this_ is new zealand.
> 
> chur bro.


wow, that bad.....a two-poster. That sounds like a movie scene or something.


----------



## shadeguy

I love you. I love bacon too.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

yes, we are all everything :yes



millenniumman75 said:


> 101,000 posts :eyes


 congrats mills :b


----------



## typemismatch

My head feels funny, like I'm tired except that's not it. Maybe I should google this. Googling funny head...


----------



## typemismatch

Hmm. This is why you shouldn't google your symptoms. I search for funny head and the first thing that comes up is brain cancer.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Starbuck's frappuccinos, why you so delicious? It's because they're made with love. I'm almost positive.


----------



## mezzoforte

JustThisGuy said:


> Starbuck's frappuccinos, why you so delicious? It's because they're made with love. I'm almost positive.


Their caramel macchiatos are better! :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

mezzoforte said:


> Their caramel macchiatos are better! :b


I'll have to try them.


----------



## Whatev

So today at work I go up to a coworker and asked him if he thinks I'll get banned for calling out when I meant to say written up. Too much internet for me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm so embarrassed at how depressed I am. It takes more energy to get over depression than I might ever have. I can't feel this way for too much longer. Something has to happen...come on God, one time...


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Why do we press harder on remote control buttons when we know the battery is dead? I read it earlier on another site but it's so true lol. I had the same problem last night….and I'm out of AAA's :roll


----------



## rdrr

I'm more than just an option.


----------



## arnie

If your speech contains the phrase "According to the Oxford English Dictionary, .... is defined as"

I tune out immediately and lose all respect for you.


----------



## arnie

millenniumman75 said:


> 101,000 posts :eyes


Did they disable the 50 post limit just for you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to max out my beard. At least once in this life I'd like to know what "cave me" looks like. It's a tough a proposition between working, looking for a girlfriend, & general societal judgment however.

One of these years is gonna be the year of "everyone can piss off" & I'll do everything & anything I wish, judgment be damned


----------



## PlayerOffGames

listen to this with me while i enjoy the last bit of my high...tomorrow!!!...tomorrow im gonna stop smoking weed and get off the internet...for a while...and im gonna quit smoking cigarettes also soon...for real this time...fo really real


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

inna sense said:


> listen to this with me while i enjoy the last bit of my high...tomorrow!!!...tomorrow im gonna stop smoking weed and get off the internet...for a while...and im gonna quit smoking cigarettes also soon...for real this time...fo really real


You wanna say I'm Chinese? Sonny here's a reminda/check your Tims, they probably say made in China!(ooooh!!!)/don't make me get on this tip and straight kill ya/Your name is Stirling cause all you rock is silver(ooooh!!!)

:lol Loved him on Freestyle Friday...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the cheat said:


> You wanna say I'm Chinese? Sonny here's a reminda/check your Tims, they probably say made in China!(ooooh!!!)/don't make me get on this tip and straight kill ya/Your name is Stirling cause all you rock is silver(ooooh!!!)
> 
> :lol Loved him on Freestyle Friday...


 haha! yeah!  ...he's one of my favourite rappers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The guy I buy herb from only sells by the half ounce or more(which is cheaper/more convenient) so when I indulge it's for a good spell & when the stash is done I take a good spell to clear my mind & my lungs.

My mom hates the smell & is always complaining about it saying she can even smell it in the halls. I know for a fact I'm not the only one who smokes in the building but I've never said as much as it's a conversation with her best kept as limited as possible. Even so just yesterday I smelled herb in the hall & I'm on a clear mind/clear lungs spell currently so I texted my bro jokingly saying "let her try to say it's me".

Today my mom says to me...

Her: "Your friend...the cowboy..."
Me: "the neighbour"
Her: "Yeah...every day I walk past his door & smell something I don't like..."
Me: "Hahahahaha!"

I cut her off laughing before she could finish her story & immediately texted my bro about it, lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Power was out for about 12 hours today due to an ice storm. Trees were falling apart left and right.


----------



## calichick

Proof that money matters to a woman






*Vitaly is God,* I have never laughed so hard in my life at his videos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've never actively pursued any gal in my life & the first time I try I'm shut out before we've even met by the other online competition. 

You've got to take the chance to make a catch but ***** me rejection is a *****! How people brush it off & keep trying is beyond me.

Music will always be my true love for better or worse. It's sad but true.

On down the hatch JD, on down the hatch!


----------



## Kalliber

Feel so anxious lol


----------



## Elad




----------



## PlayerOffGames

wellllllll...its the next day and im high and on SAS :b ...but i dont give a ish!...life is just happening like this right now -_-' ...i think when something wants to be done energy is given for it to be done and when that energy is taken away again you can be upset or surrender...i wont try to get it back cuz its not for me to decide...i just shouldnt lose hope...just wait and live like that :stu ...i cant be a failure or success if im not the cause of what happens through me...i wont take responsibility for the bad or the good...its none of my biddness cuz life is the boss and in charge :troll


----------



## Idontgetit

Why do cats keep popping up


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## cosmicslop

Happy holidays from the MST3K gang.


----------



## shelbster18

I celebrated Christmas Eve early today. lol My mom got me a Walking Dead calendar.


----------



## cafune

All the trees branches are slick with ice; it's so gorgeous. I've never seen anything like it before. The view even managed to rouse my mother's inner shutterbug (she used to be so in love with photography; it made me happy to see that part of her come through again).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

cafune said:


> All the trees branches are slick with ice; it's so gorgeous. I've never seen anything like it before. The view even managed to rouse my mother's inner shutterbug (she used to be so in love with photography; it made me happy to see that part of her come through again).


I take it you didn't live in eastern Ontario or western Quebec during the ice storm of 1998? It was insane, all the ice. Or maybe you were too young to remember. :blank *feels old*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Ice_Storm_of_1998


----------



## Idontgetit

the cheat said:


> I take it you didn't live in eastern Ontario or western Quebec during the ice storm of 1998? It was insane, all the ice. Or maybe you were too young to remember. :blank *feels old*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Ice_Storm_of_1998


I live in Ottawa, but I was too young to remember. My parents said the power was out for about a month.


----------



## cafune

the cheat said:


> I take it you didn't live in eastern Ontario or western Quebec during the ice storm of 1998? It was insane, all the ice. Or maybe you were too young to remember. :blank *feels old*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Ice_Storm_of_1998


Thankfully, no. I really feel for everyone living in those parts, though; seems like y'all experience winter weather that's 10x worse than other Canadians. On the bright side, that does sound kinda exciting (I need a life).



Idontgetit said:


> I live in Ottawa, but I was too young to remember. My parents said the power was out for about a month.


That's insane. My main concern would be if you had to pay for service during that time (not even kidding).


----------



## meganmila

God, I'm ****ing in love with this song. Too much replay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a hard shot in the jaw or some general kind of *** kicking to relieve the anger I'm feeling over this rejection/miss opportunity


----------



## arnie

Another random black girl tried to hit on me in the mall as I walked past. 

Why are they so much more forward? :con


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:group


----------



## calichick

I'm starting to have these very very very very weird deviations.

This guy who's always been kind of keen on me, called me up today, and me being in a great mood, the best mood in 1 month (80 degrees during Xmas happy!!), found some comfort in his voice.

He is very personable, very kind, very outgoing and friendly, but he's not my type physically, and I felt myself kind of melting in how sweet he is.

I don't have a lot of male friends and I hope he will remain my friend without wanting to pursue a romantic path. :afr

[And yes. He is white. White breadish] lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lestrange said:


> Trying to start learning German this holiday. So far, I can only say "_willst du mit mir Drogen nehmen_?", which translates to "_will you take drugs with me?_". Not very helpful, but no.


sehr nützlich 

I bet that will come in handy


----------



## cuppy

There's this song I heard a few times in a department store, it should be a Christmassy song, since that's all they're playing now...but I can't make out the lyrics~ ughh..

All I know is "Where are you going?" and a kind of yodely sound, which surprised me at first, but now I've grown attached to it! Cannot find this song, gah~ A woman with a deep-ish voice sings it... And it's slow and a little sad. I like it a lot 

edit: When I heard it, I imagined the singer might look like this








or maybe this?


----------



## vanilla90

I got what was
I want to take what's left
No talk will cure
What's lost, or save what's left


----------



## 337786

No


----------



## cuppy

I found the song  "What Are You Doing New Year's Eve"
...searching for the singer now :b


----------



## cosmicslop

Remember: if you you're miserable and hate Christmas cheer, you can substitute it with Christmas beer. If something rhymes it's foolproof advice.


----------



## Kalliber

This song I'm starting to like it..


----------



## cybernaut

Sometimes I add certain users from here on my ignore list because their threads or posts irk me. I'm passive in person and offline, I guess.


----------



## Joel

Freaking cookies breed like rabbits this time of year.


----------



## meganmila

I don't want to go hang out with family tomorrow. I'm actually dreading it. Is that bad? I got invited to go to Galveston by someone else and last night I was like "I should fake sick and go with that person" Is that so horrible? My family would be pissed.

I think my impulsiveness is coming back meh


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I wish I could spend Christmas with my boyfriend  :mushy


----------



## typemismatch

I want to create a thread. I want to create a thread. A thread with magical things. I want to create a thread but there is nothing in my head. I want to create a thread cos this place feels dead. I want to create a thread but there's nothing to be said. I want to create a thread that that will keep my brain well fed. I want to create a thread while I lay here in my bed. I want to create a thread, something that will be read. I want to create a thread but I'll just post this instead.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I always thought kwanzaa was a Jewish holiday. Huh...cool.


----------



## Elad

I know you're supposed to see your family on christmas but I really cannot be ****ed.

This time of the year is always a bit anxiety inducing, having to be around so many people playing cheery. I understand doing it for the kids, but beyond that I just want it to pass by so I don't have to worry about it for another 12 months.


----------



## meganmila

Elad said:


> I know you're supposed to see your family on christmas but I really cannot be ****ed.
> 
> This time of the year is always a bit anxiety inducing, having to be around so many people playing cheery. I understand doing it for the kids, but beyond that I just want it to pass by so I don't have to worry about it for another 12 months.


Me too.


----------



## Derailing

CNA is a Certified Nursing Assistant. You do the grunt work and you are not a nurse 

LPN is a Licensed Practical Nurse. Education for this takes very little time, but you're not paid as well, and you'll most likely work in a nursing home. 

ASN or ADN: This is an RN (Registered nurse) with an associate's degree. It takes 2-3 years to complete. You make good money when you are finished and you have direct patient care in hospital and doctor's office settings. 

BSN: This is an RN with a bachelor's degree. With this degree, you can get into more advanced nursing and go into management.


----------



## shelbster18

Two weeks is too long to wait to see you again. >.< Wish I could see you every day now or at least most days. Hopefully, that'll change soon.


----------



## Elad

I remember when I used to actually want certain things for christmas presents, those things now I barely recall. Now as I'm getting a bit older the best gifts are the self made crayon cards from young family members (you know the ones) that really bring the feels. I know I'll keep these and remember them, they are the spirit of christmas for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's a good chance I'll be a coward for the entirety of my life


----------



## Owl-99

Warmest Christmas day since 2001.................. yuck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You're officially the best friend anyone could ask for. I don't deserve you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Really expensive watch that I'll never wear? Thank god for ebay.


----------



## diamondheart89

It's nice this time of year. Put lights up and it looks gorgeous. Gonna cook a ton of food in the morning. It's nice to have random family members and cats sprawled out everywhere half asleep, laughing, and being together.


----------



## WhatBITW

My thought when seeing this in the options on this site, was to be immature and have a little chuckle, then screenshot it.


----------



## probably offline

[10 am]

Christmas eve is officially over(yes, I celebrate the 24th). I've eaten so much food. It was very cosy. Perfect. I'm gonna be lazy and eat more of my mom's tasty meatballs today.

(◕‿◕✿)


----------



## meganmila

It's 4 am and I don't want to sleep.


----------



## Kalliber

But I'm pregnant D:


----------



## Elad

christmas day is over, but christmas spirit and christmas tree will stay around until I hit depression and can be ****ed taking it down, respectively. (possible weeks)

das it mane.

das it.

god bless you family who over stress and over make enormous amounts of delicious food just so I can gain 5lbs in one day. until next year.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Idontgetit

If you made some animal eat a ****load of pop rocks would they be scared or enjoy the taste? My bet is both.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's going to cost $2000 to fix the motor in my truck. Which has me leaning more towards buying this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/87-88-89-90...COMPLETE-ENGINE-GT-LX-MOTOR-FOX-/110868762497


----------



## Vuldoc

i need a five hour nap :yawn


----------



## rdrr

Everyone's competing for a love they won't receive.


----------



## vanilla90

See the luck I've had, would make a good man turn bad


----------



## KelsKels

rdrr said:


> Everyone's competing for a love they won't receive.


I heard that song on the radio yesterday and havent been able to stop listening to it since. I hate her other song but I loooooooooove Team.

Also, Im nervous to try out my new color pencils. Theyre so expensive, Im afraid Ill mix them or ruin them somehow :S


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I always have the most intense & vivid dreams during those short spells of sleep that last 20-60 minutes but feel like hours upons of sleep when you wake


----------



## Kalliber

Everyone acts so cheesy


----------



## arnie

Merry Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## shelbster18

I finished 11/22/63 last night. Great book. :yes


----------



## TenYears

shelbster18 said:


> I finished 11/22/63 last night. Great book. :yes


I just read this last month, thought it was really good too. I thought the ending was kind of a let down though.


----------



## Tibble

I'm lying to myself..


----------



## ravens

Future Sorrow


----------



## KelsKels

Okay this is actually really bumming me out. I can sketch... yeah.. I cant use color for sh**. I hate when my drawings turn out like crap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

...and if being yourself makes people uncomfortable more often than not?


----------



## calichick

The likes of people who are part of these race resistance movements are deteriorating.

you know, the gym never killed anybody...


----------



## Elad

I don't give a damn about christmas presents anymore, I find the whole thing a ****ing joke. All you people who got presents and such should donate them to charity and the needy, pure selfishness and greed imo. Its disguising to see how our society turns everything into a cheap excuse for excess.

Sickening.

~meanwhile at elads apartment~

see my family and b*tch I got given a galaxy samsung pad-thing! and while I'll probably hardly use it, didnt want it and don't need it - right now I feel like that kid on christmas eve begging his mom to open some presents early again.

no judging today brahs, only rubbing in faces.


----------



## Kalliber

Someone from school... is hitting on me on skype ._ .
Oh god this is so awkward


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

OMFG!?


----------



## uffie

Idk why I'm feeling like this. I thought I would be relieved.


----------



## cafune

I've reached a pivotal point for the appearance-dependent bit of my self-esteem. I never thought I'd get here ever but I feel like I look cute/fine barefaced (I'm really happy with my complexion) ofc I still have plenty of flaws(wide-set raccoon eyes, blob for a nose...) and look a little sickly(anemia) but that's a-OK. I can even say that if my eyes were any further apart, I'd resemble a horse and be amused rather than horrified. I'm in a good place. This is a good place ;_;(happy tears)


----------



## vanilla90

Hmm...

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOM


----------



## Jcgrey

Whew. Thank god it's over


----------



## shelbster18

Party and play. Learned something new. Sounds like a name for a store. lolz


----------



## Ntln

I wonder what makes bad people bad. Many people are selfish and just a**holes in general, but they end up having nice cosy family lives and not doing anything TOO bad. Whereas many psychopaths were actually good people once, but just had enough of it all at some point. This makes me believe "good" and "evil" are non-existent, and applying these concepts to any human is impossible, as we all have the capability to be good and innocent, yet under the right circumstances, even the biggest saint may do something horrible.


----------



## shelbster18

TenYears said:


> I just read this last month, thought it was really good too. I thought the ending was kind of a let down though.


Haha, awesome. We both read it almost around the same time!  Yea, I think the ending could have been a little better but overall, it was a good book.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two weeks bearding tomorrow


----------



## PlayerOffGames

keystyle! ^_^

you remember surfing on a rainy day? faces fade away
same cycle would be amazing if it changed today
the same thoughts in my head have a place to stay
love to lose myself in dreaming but i stay awake
anything id like to talk about's too stupid to say
why should i bother trying there's no use any way
the body energy the nature of our mood is to change
and i read the post you made and that user's the same


----------



## KelsKels

I have a crush on Owen Wilson.... even though hes more than double my age.


----------



## uffie

It's nights like these that I really wish we were together.


----------



## lyssado707

These Lean Cuisine frozen dinners are pretty good, but they just don't put enough food in em *sigh*. I guess that's the point, tho.


----------



## mattmc

I hate the feeling that somebody I'm talking to doesn't actually like me. That they talk to me out of boredom or pity. This one guy... we've talked for years... at a pretty consistent pace. Then after a few times of him taking a while to respond I started to respond slower too. At times waiting till I had more to say to him. And maybe that's what he does to... but what if he only responds at all because he feels bad for me.

Our relationship is odd. Always been a bit cold. That's kind of how guys are. But for the amount of time we've talked... I dunno... maybe I talk weird and he's not able to be his normal self with me. Despite the fact we have common interests most people don't. He invited me to a close-knit forum a while back. Went there off and on. But I never fit in. Maybe he likes those people and other online friends more than me.

I'm probably an idiot for caring this much. It's just... I thought we were cut from the same cloth. Part of me feels like I should question him. Yet even if he does care that could make him resent me. Then I'll have ruined everything. Why can't you just know someone's heart?


----------



## Kalliber

So scared to drive on the streets ):


----------



## Elad

legitimately enjoying justin biebers new rnb style on his "journals" album.


----------



## cafune

My mother's heart's been captured(slight--OK HUGE--exaggeration) by a Christian man my father's age. He's Sinhalese, no less. I'm going to lol right into next year.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"The Perks Of Being A Wallflower" is such a good movie. Why haven't I watched it before?


----------



## renegade disaster

i've been drinking all night, still not drunk.

the other day I drank 3 pints of cider, 2 beers (both over 5% nearer 6%). a bottle of mulled wine, eggnog with rum and brandy and still felt like I wanted to carry on drinking. i've been using it as a coping mechanism in regards to my social anxiety and using the excuse that its christmas, I can get drunk, its an acceptable time of the year to start drinking early on in the day and just carry on. plus ,there is just **** all else to do...


----------



## TenYears

Regrets, Heartache & Broken Dreams....999,647
Hope, Inspiration & Resolve.....0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's tough not to feel like so many gals on dating websites are out of your league when you're a reclusive, socially anxious depressive.

On a similar note I need to clear & reanswer the question section they use to try to approximate your character, I've got to many negatives shown as quite prominent



renegade disaster said:


> i've been drinking all night, still not drunk.


I pace myself when drinking in a way
that most times allows me to maintain a good buzz without crossing over to being full on hammered. The problem with that is you never want to stop sipping & liquor isn't the most cost effective intoxication habit


----------



## renegade disaster

Canadian Brotha said:


> I pace myself when drinking in a way
> that most times allows me to maintain a good buzz without crossing over to being full on hammered. The problem with that is you never want to stop sipping & liquor isn't the most cost effective intoxication habit


yea money wise, its not cheap ,especially when I crave the good stuff! it's weird though, spirits don't hit me in the same way beer does, I just keep going with spirits (apart from vodka and tequilla which kind of ruin me)


----------



## tbyrfan

I love this space heater. It makes my room nice and toasty so quickly. :mushy


----------



## Just Lurking

Dammit.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I finally feel happy in my love life. Hard work, a strong attitude and staying true to yourself pays off.


----------



## Elad

i hate it when i leave a girl a compliment because i actually mean it, then i go back and see about 5 guys posted the exact same thing. the same things they've posted to _every_ ****ing girl, and i realize i've just been swept up with the rest of the generic commenters who post for the sake of posting. or whatever. makes me cringe.

in fact this is pretty much my exact reaction:










(god damn i love this gif so much)


----------



## Kalliber

No work yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It was cool the read The Body Snatcher & find out it's based on real events/people having seen the 1945 film some years back


----------



## Elad

finally got around to watching full metal alchemist brotherhood after watching the original anime years ago, and i had completely forgotten about the nina/dog part till now..

i cant hold all these feels.


----------



## loophole

Is a sweet Springfield xd m 9mm or 40 cal something someone with bipolar should consider buying for house protection (I have a family) and also I do own a 20 guage. Am also planning on shooting it recreational and getting a concealed weapons license. My record is squeaky clean. No psych wards. I'm a man... I'm just clinically diagnosed and see a psychiatrist and therapist monthly. Really want this gun


----------



## cafune

Why is this missing from my life? I'm becoming an SAS cliché p(-_-)p


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RelinquishedHell said:


> "The Perks Of Being A Wallflower" is such a good movie. Why haven't I watched it before?


You should read the book, it's also really good.


----------



## alenclaud

Speaking another language to a foreigner somewhat makes me feel like another person.


----------



## Idontgetit

I can relate to experienced gamers more than anyone else, regardless of age. (not a pedophile)


----------



## cosmicslop

It's just irresponsible that the cabin I was in had a "Thank you for not smoking" sign in place of an actual smoke detector in the kitchen. 

Maybe there was a detector too. I don't know. I couldn't see one. But if there was a smoke detector along with a no smoking sign together, then that sign is just passive aggressive. Very unprofessional.


----------



## Jcgrey

Why?


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, this site hangs a lot.

Can you get your s*** together, VerticalScope?


----------



## Kalliber

This people be tripping


----------



## komorikun

Feeling ****ty in more ways than one today. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

this doesnt feel right anymore


----------



## Hermiter

Dont kiss a sick horse in the mouth


----------



## calichick

I always feel awkward adding guys I know who are around my age on social media sites. I feel like it's the equivalent of validating them or me asking them out on a date. _The social media etiquette of the 21st century_. I am so old fashioned, but I'm always wondering why some of these guys never add me? What's funny is when they add everyone around, but somehow left me out.

It's like a sign they're intentionally avoiding you which has caused me to become the requester.

I don't mind, I just wish they wouldn't be such girls about it.


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling crappy.. then I watched a video of some girl that had strokes and cant see or move properly. Now I feel crappy and guilty for feeling crappy. I just want it to be tomorrow at 5:30. 

I think Ill buy my coworker a coffee maker.. even though thats probably weird and way too generous.. oh well.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't know why but this scene from Ferris Bueller always cracks me up. :> I think I'll go to a museum and dramatically stare at a painting.


----------



## Idontgetit

I just don't know. Mike, you didn't deserve this, I wish you were here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

we're all here for you


----------



## Kalliber

Had bad dream again D:


----------



## euphoria04

I never understood taking pride in your favorite sports team's win. It's not as if you at all contributed to their victories or did anything more than live in close vicinity to where they play.

I guess some people are just really desperate to forge an identity out of something. :con


----------



## Just Lurking

It's a bit of a hang-up for me when I hear someone say that they're "dating" or "seeing someone" and I find out it's a long distance thing where they've never actually met in person.

To each their own, I suppose, but it's just kind of like, "Um, OK?"


----------



## Vuldoc

i want to live in a dystopian cyberpunk world.


----------



## Idontgetit

karenw said:


> How do you change your status, I've seen where your signature change is, it's not in the same place, I can't remember how it's done.


Click My Account at top right, then click edit details on the left-hand side, then it will be under Custom User Title where you enter status


----------



## arnie

"I have crap" the photo collection:










New favorite website, lol :b

http://www.adme.ru/fotograf/ya-by-obosralsya-599305/

http://www.adme.ru/illustration-and-photography

Other random pics:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** me


----------



## Elad




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've been consuming a lot of chocolate today.

One day my crazy metabolism will fail and I'll be screwed.


----------



## cafune

hahaha, people with the most bizarre blogs follow me on tumblr (I love them all); it's like lol why?


----------



## Kalliber

I can see your halo :<


----------



## renegade disaster

my life just never seems to get any better. is it supposed to? if not, can I get a refund please?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've never been kissed at midnight on New Years. In fact the only time I've ever been kissed on New Years was last time out & that was an absolutely horrid night for me ironically. It set the tone for the year, that's for sure, a total write off this one


----------



## cuppy

oh nooo i sent a coworker a facebook message~~ 
(I never really talked to him eep)


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

arnie said:


> Other random pics:


Hi foot! What are you doing up there? Your not an arm? Go be a foot, and tell my arm to get back up here!


----------



## probably offline

cafune said:


> hahaha, people with the most bizarre blogs follow me on tumblr (I love them all); it's like lol why?


I often wonder the same. The other day, a guy followed me who posts nothing but pictures of his peen. Maybe he thought I'd be interested in reblogging his saggy balls.


----------



## Kalliber

I really hope they don't show up


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## cinnamonqueen

I wish it was easier than this


----------



## arnie




----------



## inerameia

Wtf is an egghead? xD it's on my auto correct on my stupid smartphone.


----------



## euphoria04

arnie said:


>


Heh. My life captured in one picture.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't hide who I am. I've just got to make the effort & see if anything comes of it. A message every Monday shall be the cycle


----------



## shelbster18

The only way people would care about me is when I'd be an old woman just because I'd be old. That's pretty pathetic. But even then, people still probably wouldn't care about me. I honestly don't know if I would want them to care about me when I'm old because that just shows that the only reason they care about me is because I'm old. lmao So stupid.


----------



## cosmicslop

We could totally redo 2013 if we wanted. The earth won't notice at all. It can't tell one revolution from the previous one or next one anymore since it's been going around the Sun for 4 billion years now and hates this dead-end job in the middle of nowhere. 24 hour days used to take like 15 hours when it was young and optimistic. I bet the earth has been pretty much clocking in and coasting for the last 2.7 billion years now. That's very sad. Eventually the Sun is going to notice and say "you're fired" -- and quite literally as it engulfs earth in flames. So yeah. We could totally redo 2013.


----------



## housebunny

chock full of nuts :lol


----------



## Kalliber

I love adventure time


----------



## typemismatch

I just had my first ever pack of Yorkie buttons. Very nice, but nothing beats a biscuit and raisin Yorkie.


----------



## Monotony

Oh the powers been off all day and comes back on as soon as I wake up? Damn right it does.


----------



## cinnamonqueen

Really? -_-


----------



## PlayerOffGames

its a keystyle
i think youre cute but all i can manage is a weak smile
every street side's like walking down green mile
only happy i have your number on speed dial
whats the origin where sentances grow
say in your head nobody's here even when youre alone
i dont mean to bother you
if you have a stronger view then keep it if its form is true
only waiting till the hope is back
some were just not made to be holding hands
it would be nice if it wasnt so
im just drifting till there's another home

:heart


----------



## cafune

probably offline said:


> I often wonder the same. The other day, a guy followed me who posts nothing but pictures of his peen. Maybe he thought I'd be interested in reblogging his saggy balls.


LOL, that's so strange. I've not come across that yet, thankfully(?) I'm really curious if people do reblog/like his stuff. I wonder which would disturb me more x) My latest follower's a fitness maniac--nothing but motivational feel-good stuff/quotations


----------



## KelsKels

I just cant find "youre adopted" jokes funny. I dont get offended, I just feel awkward and a bit sad. I guess its the same as rape victims not finding rape jokes funny.

Also, new years resolutions are the stupidest sh** ever. Really. If youre not taking the time out of any other day in the year to set aside goals and reevaluate the time youve spent, dont _only_ do it on January 1st. You know youre not going to change your life just because the last digit of the year is different.


----------



## GotAnxiety

When in doubt pull it out.


----------



## TenYears

The more I wonder why I even try, the more I wonder why I wonder why I even try.


----------



## calichick

HAPPY NEW YEARS LOVELIES 

May 2014 be ANXIETY-FREE, DEPRESSION-FREE, filled with love, joy, and success!!!!!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Aww, man  I'm so lonely. Somebody love me...right meow.


----------



## ravens




----------



## TakeOne

Does it threaten my masculinity to say the above pic is adorable?


----------



## GotAnxiety

Only if your planning on not eatting it for dinner.

kitting ;p


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That tall brunette at the back of the bus was gorgeous...the guy that was with her is a lucky *******


----------



## Elad

once you get started watching a show/anime/whatever its so hard to stop hitting that "next episode" button.

(un)achievement unlocked: watching 40 eps back to back in one day


----------



## probably offline

Nerds make the best music.


----------



## Monotony

Elad said:


> once you get started watching a show/anime/whatever its so hard to stop hitting that "next episode" button.
> 
> (un)achievement unlocked: watching 40 eps back to back in one day


Precisely why it's best to wait for the show to finish before even beginning to watch it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This series Top Boy has such a fresh soundtrack


----------



## Elad

happy new ****ing year

(as of 2 minutes ago)


----------



## Kalliber

What happened to Rebecca black? ._ .


----------



## CharmedOne

Kalliber said:


> What happened to Rebecca black? ._ .


I dunno. ? But I listened to that "Friday" song after you put her on the Let's Write a Story Thread and those lyrics made me wanna shoot myself in the head. (Sorry *cringe* I'm sure she's a very nice person...)

Edit: WAITTTT!!! WHUTT am I DOINGG??? Grumpy Cat _*NEVER *_apologizes! That shallow, vapid "Friday" song should be burned in effigy in protest of all lame, braindead pop songs!

(*shrinks away sniveling as she realizes she still likes The Beastie Boys' "You Gotta Fight for Your Right to Party"*)


----------



## AceEmoKid

Posting on SAS is so much easier than maintaining conversations.


----------



## mattmc

Elad said:


> once you get started watching a show/anime/whatever its so hard to stop hitting that "next episode" button.
> 
> (un)achievement unlocked: watching 40 eps back to back in one day


That's pretty good. I'm guessing 20-24ish minute episodes?

I've watched whole seasons of 40-45ish minute 22 episode shows in a day. Bout the same amount of time.


----------



## ratbag

I wonder if I could still play the drums after quitting 5 years ago.


----------



## Jcgrey

fml


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So I was tearing up a storm in the storage room searching for the old webcam & one of my dads boxes falls over, I open it to find all the Star Trek series on dvd. I'm totally becoming a Treky in the new year



Estelle said:


> I wonder if I could still play the drums after quitting 5 years ago.


It's like riding a bike, the basics are always there but the tricks will frustrate you as they require practice/consistent play. I've not played on a kit in years but I still mess about with sticks from time to time


----------



## Kalliber

Oh my..i did it


----------



## TenYears

Elad said:


> once you get started watching a show/anime/whatever its so hard to stop hitting that "next episode" button.
> 
> (un)achievement unlocked: watching 40 eps back to back in one day


I know what you mean. I'm catching up on Homeland, starting Orange is the New Black, and Breaking Bad. I'm watching way, way too much tv lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So glad to be able to get some good distance from that annoying creep again.


----------



## vanilla90

Live life love like you just don't care


----------



## cmed

Alright so the earth made another orbit around the sun. Big deal. It already did that billions of times. Call me when something interesting happens.


----------



## Tibble

Thank you for opening my eyes.


----------



## lifelikeahole

i compiled a list of character traits from men who tend to get cheated on, and i have every single one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Right, so it's 8:15pm, I've cracked the first of 4 bottles of Chimay Blue, I've got lasagna baking in the oven, & I've just begun a Star Trek Voyager marathon...

...Salute to those already in the New Year, those soon to crossover, & those who shall crossover after I!

5:45am is the first kickoff in the EPL. I begin again quietly & distracted


----------



## TenYears

lifelikeahole said:


> i compiled a list of character traits from men who tend to get cheated on, and i have every single one.


I'd be really afraid to look at this list. I have a history of being cheated on. I probly have every single fukcing one.


----------



## renegade disaster

man there is a lot of sycophantic defensive fanboys on reddit.


----------



## arnie

Have any girls here ever been naughty at a slumber party? 


pls respond. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've only got one beer left after this one, I should go get some JD


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm sleepy. I think I'll welcome in the new year sleeping. :yawn


----------



## Amocholes

lifelikeahole said:


> i compiled a list of character traits from men who tend to get cheated on, and i have every single one.





TenYears said:


> I'd be really afraid to look at this list. I have a history of being cheated on. I probly have every single fukcing one.


It is not the character of the one being cheated on. It is the character of the one doing the cheating.


----------



## Elad

finally finished full metal alchemist brotherhood. god damn. that was good.

my feels in order afterwards:










followed by










and finally a depressing sadness knowing i cant watch anymore and it is not real life










*so my question is, what to watch next (anime)? calling all anime people out, please help me find something else to fill my gaping black void (n..n...no ho-). *

preferably something similar to fma, with action, good character development and maybe a bit more romance (for the feels, for the feels)


----------



## arnie

OMG! Why did the bf/gf picture thread get deleted? You know how much drama we went through to post a picture there?


----------



## TenYears

Amocholes said:


> It is not the character of the one being cheated on. It is the character of the one doing the cheating.


Yeah, but I know it must be something with me, too, it has to be. Maybe I wasn't enough, I wasn't there for them like I should have been, they got bored with me. It's happened more than just once. I'm...just...broken somehow. I'm starting to think I'm too sick to be in a relationship.


----------



## AceEmoKid

New Year's is so counterintuitive. We stay up until just when it turns the new year, and then crash. Many of us are hungover, sleep in, then laze around the 1st day of the year. Yet we have the gall to make up all these New Year's resolutions....those goals we end up never reaching or having forgotten about, only to set them as the next year's resolutions just the same. We don't change on the 365th day, like the snap of a finger, some cosmic energy suddenly released that changes our perogative at every full orbit. Time is continuous. There is nothing intrinsically significant about this increment of time passing. Every second counts, equally filled with potential for the individual to change.


----------



## lifelikeahole

well there are certain things a person can do and/or be to be a more likely victim for cheating. picking the cheating type as a mate is a bad first step that i made. i saw warning signs and ignored them out of what i would identify as stupidity. i am also short, of not so hot economic status, quiet, prudeish, childish, "overly logical" for lack of a better term, easily distracted, and a few other things that slip by me at the moment. basically EVERYONE has something i don't. temptation already exists to stray for many people who never do, but to have literally nothing going for me in any of the big overrated categories makes finding a decent woman just that much harder.


----------



## scintilla

Man, what the heck was up with Jodie Foster's accent in Elysium? I originally thought she was supposed to be British...but then she started to sound a bit French? In any case, it was pretty terrible.


----------



## CharmedOne

scintilla said:


> Man, what the heck was up with Jodie Foster's accent in Elysium? I originally thought she was supposed to be British...but then she started to sound a bit French? In any case, it was pretty terrible.


I just saw it and wondered the same thing. Normally I respect her acting abilities, but I felt she over-acted in this role and her accent seemed to be all over the place. Her character's name was Delacourt (or something like that) right? Sounds French to moi, but her accent was perplexing. I'm beginning to think perhaps she's someone whose acting suffers when she has to add an accent into the mix, because her accent and performance in Anna and the King was a real let-down, too.

I liked the movie, though. It was obviously contrived to evoke emotional responses, which is starting to annoy me, but it still worked. I saw the trap clearly marked and willingly fell into it anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've had this blackberry for a year & only now have I discovered this browser that converts all websites to a mobile access format. I'm always so behind the times. I am ever old school


----------



## Lish3rs

There seems to be a fair amount of Caucasian hatred on the threads tonight D:


----------



## Kalliber

Why do i feel so nauseated today.. hope i was on pills hmm


----------



## shelbster18

I still have quite a bit of shopping money left. I should go look for clothes tomorrow I guess. I'm not spending all my money on clothes. I'll probably end up doing that anyways. >_<


----------



## TenYears

I'm not looking forward to this year. At all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 weeks bearding. The transition from growth to girth begins


----------



## KelsKels

So.. Im going to offend some people here.. but...










Lord Jesus, WHY?


----------



## Lish3rs

KelsKels said:


> So.. Im going to offend some people here.. but...
> 
> Lord Jesus, WHY?


LOL. Well I believe what you have there are bunnies, a dog, a teddy, and Popples.

-_______-

There might be a Strawberry Shortcake in there too.


----------



## KelsKels

I mean.. I guess its not that bad.. but grown women dressing like cutesy baby dolls is a little cringe worthy, imo. Its like grown men dressing in diapers and holding stuffed animals. Its a bit wrong.. not very cute.


----------



## Just Lurking

Stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

cfjdhfdkjhfkjsdhkhkjkjhggfgcbdcrf


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh this song..


----------



## The Islander

If you are what you eat, doesn't that mean cannibals are the only real human beings?


----------



## Kalliber

The Islander said:


> If you are what you eat, doesn't that mean cannibals are the only real human beings?


._ . My brain


----------



## Elad

online scrabble is addictive.


----------



## Odinn

Right to their own opinion.
I'm not evil for living by mine.
You became a part of the toxicity and you planned to stay.
Our values are further apart than before.
The basis of my connections are within character.


----------



## Evo1114

I'm really getting tired of this ungodly cold weather.


----------



## shelbster18

Hope this cold goes away soon. I can't really taste my food when I eat it and I feel like I'm suffocating when I eat and have to catch my breath. xD lol...I accidentally took some Zzzquil (I just had to spell it with three zs...silly OCD ) this morning at 2 something and meant to take the stuff for a cold. At least I didn't accidentally take something else. It knocked me out, though.


----------



## vanilla90

We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained, it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory will swell when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature.


----------



## Kalliber

Dang I'm in love with this song


----------



## Idontgetit

I think I'm having an identity crisis. People have told me that I look all of these in the past:1)French 2)Jewish 3)Italian. My real background is Irish, wth. I'd make a great Jason Bourne.


----------



## Jcgrey

It's been a nice place to visit. But i'm ready to come home.


----------



## cosmicslop

my new year's resolution for 2014 is to be the best antichrist I can be.


----------



## Evo1114

Just got home from getting all my clothing I need for this Sunday's Packers playoff game in below zero temps. 2 pairs of insulated socks, pair of insulated boots, long underwear, fleece pants, sweatpants, snow pants, undershirt, long underwear shirt, polyester long sleeve shirt, long sleeve fleece sweatshirt type thing, hooded sweatshirt, winter coat, 2 pairs of gloves, and 2 balaclava hat/neck things. Plus I got hand and feet warmers. Tested it all out outside and I think I'm good to go!


----------



## Jcgrey

In here. It's warm and fuzzy like.


----------



## Purplefresh

What would snozberries taste like? I want to know!!


----------



## Jcgrey

Just lick a bozzsnery and you shall find out. Never had the opportunity before But it will come again.


----------



## meganmila

Evo1114 said:


> Just got home from getting all my clothing I need for this Sunday's Packers playoff game in below zero temps. 2 pairs of insulated socks, pair of insulated boots, long underwear, fleece pants, sweatpants, snow pants, undershirt, long underwear shirt, polyester long sleeve shirt, long sleeve fleece sweatshirt type thing, hooded sweatshirt, winter coat, 2 pairs of gloves, and 2 balaclava hat/neck things. Plus I got hand and feet warmers. Tested it all out outside and I think I'm good to go!


Sounds like Colorado.


----------



## KelsKels

Cheese whiz is the most disgusting thing ever. I mean what is it? A solid? A liquid? An animal? Vegetable? Mineral?


----------



## cuppy

Do I want you because you're wonderful? 
Or are you wonderful because I want you?

Also, Squidward smells....Good.


----------



## calichick

I am so happy...a guy who I just met invited me to come hang out today.

I love networking and making new connections and find myself becoming more and more flirtatious around total random men.

I feel like out of the past few years of isolation I have all this built up tension inside and it needs to be released...

Thank you men for being men. Part clueless, part carefree.


----------



## arnie

The forecast *high *for Monday is -12

Winds at 15 to 25 mph.

My body is ready:


----------



## Idontgetit

How do I know you guys are real and this all isn't a simulation or something?


----------



## coeur_brise

that's it, I'm going to buy wool socks, skiing gloves, maybe long pants. I don't care if I sweat. Then I will attend clown college.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anxiety is a *****...maybe push-ups will eat up some of this unnecessary stress


----------



## Purplefresh

KelsKels said:


> Cheese whiz is the most disgusting thing ever. I mean what is it? A solid? A liquid? An animal? Vegetable? Mineral?


I am ashamed to admit that I like Cheese Whiz..


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> It's obviously not a simulation, that's crazy talk. We're all real humans. We're all on the payroll. But you'll think I'm just joking. Of course you will


Whatever you say mr.agent in the matrix


----------



## a degree of freedom

KelsKels said:


> Cheese whiz is the most disgusting thing ever. I mean what is it? A solid? A liquid? An animal? Vegetable? Mineral?


I used to eat a grilled chicken patty from Dairy Queen covered in that stuff every day when I worked there. Yum. I was also fat when I worked there. 

Wikipedia says "_These products contain regular cheese that has been reprocessed along with additional ingredients such as emulsifiers and stabilizing agents, such as xanthan gum or carrageenan. These products derive their tanginess and flavor from additional ingredients such as citric acid and flavoring compounds. Annatto is used for coloring._"


----------



## Idontgetit

antireconciler said:


> I used to eat a grilled chicken patty from Dairy Queen covered in that stuff every day when I worked there. Yum. I *was also fat when I worked there. *
> 
> Wikipedia says "_These products contain regular cheese that has been reprocessed along with additional ingredients such as emulsifiers and stabilizing agents, such as xanthan gum or carrageenan. These products derive their tanginess and flavor from additional ingredients such as citric acid and flavoring compounds. Annatto is used for coloring._"


Hahaha same here, used to eat like 2 ultimate burgers a shift. Maggots were also found in the milkshake machine at one time according to my manager.


----------



## KelsKels

antireconciler said:


> I used to eat a grilled chicken patty from Dairy Queen covered in that stuff every day when I worked there. Yum. I was also fat when I worked there.
> 
> Wikipedia says "_These products contain regular cheese that has been reprocessed along with additional ingredients such as emulsifiers and stabilizing agents, such as xanthan gum or carrageenan. These products derive their tanginess and flavor from additional ingredients such as citric acid and flavoring compounds. Annatto is used for coloring._"


Oh I dont eat healthy at allllll.. I eat fast food _all the time_. Theres just something about cheese whiz that grosses me out though. I think its just the consistency.. its so.. thick and jello-like. Even after you heat it up, it like re-solidifies in 20 seconds. I think thats my only problem :stu I know other people like it though, and thats coo.


----------



## KelsKels

Idontgetit said:


> Hahaha same here, used to eat like 2 ultimate burgers a shift. Maggots were also found in the milkshake machine at one time according to my manager.


I wonder what a maggot milkshake would taste like... I bet you wouldnt even notice em.


----------



## Idontgetit

KelsKels said:


> I wonder what a maggot milkshake would taste like... I bet you wouldnt even notice em.


No1 ever complained so i guess it hit the spot regardless! Extra thick probably.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Well, it's 2:14 A.M. and somehow I feel the most comfortable and true to myself at this time; no annoying brother around, not having to justify myself against anyone, no obligations, no worries, no cares, just the company of my thoughts.


----------



## KelsKels

Idontgetit said:


> No1 ever complained so i guess it hit the spot regardless! Extra thick probably.


I feel like a terrible person for finding this so humorous... :teeth


----------



## cmed

That's a lot of snow.


----------



## Kalliber

I feel like a therapist lol


----------



## vanilla90

Going back and forth about whether I should speak to really, really cute girl on facebook or not...


----------



## Kakumbus

Think I am just going to let myself die and perish at this point, I tried everything and it all failed.


----------



## KelsKels

My lord. I know Im not intelligent, but you make me feel like a damn genius among apes.


----------



## TenYears

My group therapy is going on right now, as I'm typing this. I've missed it for the ninth week in a row. I think it's fair to say at this point I don't want to go. The thought of going fukcing terrifies me.


----------



## shelbster18

I just realized my desktop background looks more like a church than a castle. I should change it. :um


----------



## Just Lurking

Hadron said:


> Lesson learnt: Never get too close to anyone...


Words to live by.


----------



## arnie

_*Hitler!!!!!! *_
Just before I could post my Hitler frolicking with naked girls image: Thread deleted.

Sigh. :no

Next time, hitler. Next time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ As per usual I was the most awkward person amongst the group in for our first day of work(orientation) today, I had my bouts anxiety(as always), & I didn't sit with the group for lunch, but I survived...& I have to keep doing so, I'm broke as hell

~ On another note, who the hell leaves their dog(which has a knack for running at/barking/growling at strangers angrily off a leash outside a warehouse district?! I'm lucky my inner fear didn't override my ability to shout him down & stop him in his tracks


----------



## meganmila

Just Lurking said:


> Words to live by.


Yes.


----------



## Lish3rs

Welp. A snow storm's a brewing! D:

Which probably means it won't be that bad xD


----------



## millenniumman75

I just found a new credit card that expired in June 2010 :lol.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Why are the worst drugs legal when the best ones are illegal, you'd think the government didnt want people to be all laid-back and friendly, not worrying about pointless crap, instead just finding beauty in the intricacies of everyday life.


----------



## tbyrfan

It's 2 degrees right now...and in a few days, it will be 50 degrees. Only in New England...


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I just checked someone's profile and I couldn't contain my laugh... Perhaps because I'm jealous of such childish naiveness because it reminds me of what was once my own.

I miss my childish dreams, regardless of silly they were they also brought me so much solace that has been lost in a sea of jadedness.


----------



## calichick

Ok, so the guy I met yesterday, he asked me out via email today.

Not like I'd act on it, because he's not my type, but I'm really trying to keep the friend zone open. I really want to make more friends who are guys, just there for platonic asexual support. I've been at odds with females my whole life, and I really seem to hit it off with men, but they can't stick to that zone, so where do I end up? Friendless & miserable.

Not to mention, he's married and I would not find it acceptable for my husband to invite a lady to show her around town, but he's so incredibly nice that I need that support in my life. I need men who are friends to lean on. Who don't think in an adverse way and who are out to get you. I don't need that bullcrap.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hugs for Nitrogen. :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## catcharay

My sister relayed to me via text, that my younger bro just got accepted into his first university of choice #Proud sister 
I'm really hoping I can turn my life around this year, so that I can be proud of myself.


----------



## diamondheart89

I met my friend's kitten today. Heartmelting.

and WHY IS IT SO COLD.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:group


----------



## BuzzAldrin

You were in my dream last night. It was a little confusing because you we here telling me you didn't know when you'd be able to come see me. We were together for the first time and it all felt so right and natural. I know it was just a dream but it really made me happy. :mushy
:sigh


----------



## inerameia

Going to bed at 6:45 AM lol. Drank whiskey, went for a walk, smoked a couple stogies, played assasin's creed 4 and ate tamales.


----------



## Kalliber

this day sucks


----------



## Just Lurking

Man, I feel smothered sometimes.

SPACE.

I need SPACE.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I decided to only listen to happy music for a bit. Then realised the only 'happy feels' music I have in any of my playlists is basically Bump Of Chicken and a couple of songs by ONE OK ROCK. I really don't listen to feel good music at all. :lol unless it's Japanese apparently.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ With every passing day I understand & relate to people less & less

~ Heart disease will be a highly probable exit from this world for me should I make it to old age. Having a racing heart multiple times a day without reasonable cause for such stress is very likely as bad as a bad diet & smoking


----------



## shelbster18

My sister said it's supposed to get down to 11 degrees Monday. I wasn't expecting that. Maybe it'll snow.


----------



## KelsKels

Good god, I hate almost everyone. Im so tired of people being so rude to me at work.


----------



## komorikun

Wish I had a washlet. Don't feel like showering but I think it's getting pretty ripe down there.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Wish I had a washlet. Don't feel like showering but I think it's getting pretty ripe down there.


why did you feel the need to write this...?


----------



## Charmander

Had a dream about an SASer last night. T'was weird.


----------



## blue2

Charmander said:


> Had a dream about an SASer last night. T'was weird.


I see hope it t'was good, I'm drunk as hell, I must depart before I embarrass myself...bye...


----------



## Kakumbus

Isn't is to ironic to spend your entire life constantly looking at ways to prevent something only to get it happen to you in the most extreme way and when you give beyond your very best shot constantly to still thrive, it fails and fails again to the point where you've got no option left.


----------



## Elad




----------



## MindOverMood

Canada lost to Finland.


----------



## cuppy

:cry


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh tomorrow will suck ughhhhh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love Kes in Star Trek Voyager. She's so adorable with her smile, plus her character's wardrobe is gloriously retro-esque & suits her to the letter, & she's an exception to my general feeling that women with long hair are most attractive the majority of the time. I feel like a little school boy watching her at times


----------



## InDeathIsLife

Damn, this beer is good.


----------



## Pompeii

Um, gross. Just... no.


----------



## KelsKels

I remember back in the day Id install aaaaaalllllll kinds of mods/hacks for the sims 2, and spend _hours and hours_ perfecting these creative little videos that Id later stitch together and edit a little bit. I kinda wish I kept some of that random crap. Not because it was all that amazing, but because I spent so much damn time on it. Lol. I forgot about all the work I use to put into those until now. I dont know if Id have the patience or time to get into stuff like that anymore. I feel so much lazier.


----------



## Vuldoc

makes me feel talentless but still awesome. (i'm a little jealous of the drummer)


----------



## vanilla90

All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day, put the pieces back together my way.


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm a bit snarky today. It's enjoyable.


I think I caught this from you. In the future, cover your mouth when you cough. Next time, I'll remember to get the vaccine...


----------



## inerameia

Aghhh!!!!


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to do that.
> 
> but you're loving it and you know it


You're right. I'm on a roll. Well, I call it a roll, some may call it a flaming downward spiral... Yep, yep, everything is just a wee bit too funny to me right now... There'll be a downside to that eventually, I'm sure, but until then, yee-haw, cowboys! :evil

(And I love any excuse to use Dancing Demon Banana)


----------



## Idontgetit

I wish I had a group of oompa-loompas for shovelling my driveway. Although it might take them a while being small and out of their natural jungle environment, they wouldn't appreciate the coldness and probably wouldn't sing for me.


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You slaver, you...


I would give them cocoa beans and actually let them go out for once, after assassinating wonka, ethics man.


----------



## vanilla90

I am Jack's inflamed sense of rejection.


----------



## Steve123

I saw Fight Club (which I love) for sale really cheap last night but didn't buy it because.... reasons. Now I've seen like 4 references to it today on SAS.


----------



## cuppy

I remembered when someone wanted to shake my hand (not my favorite thing to do..) 
I was facing the other way and wasn't looking carefully, so I quickly turn toward him and sort of awkwardly slap the back of his hand with my hand before properly shaking it....

hehe....yeah, I turned bright red :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may well be one of the few of my generation that has never used Reddit, Instagram, or twitter


----------



## Kalliber

Why am i so tired


----------



## Lish3rs

Lish3rs said:


> Which probably means it won't be that bad xD


Welp. I take that back >_> "Feels like -15 Degrees (Fahrenheit)" And I just shoveled snow for a bit to get the car in the garage! My face like overheats when I come back indoors. It feels like I have a fever. But the rest of me is cold D:

Time to turn the heating blankie on xp


----------



## Just Lurking

There are a few too many of those 'grumpy cat' avatars around here. I am beginning to get confused.


----------



## millyxox

Got called miss beautiful by some random jamaican rasta dude in the bus. Sweet.


----------



## cybernaut

Eh,looks like I won't be going to visit family in Honduras no time soon. It's too violent and this has now been declared official on the US passport site, smdh.

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_6236.html


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Y'all are bringing out my mischievous, sarcastic side.

I won't!

(couldn't resist a couple)


----------



## Pompeii

Would like McDonald's. Would like a Jeeves to bring me McDonald's or to live in a country with McDonald's home delivery, whichever is the more viable option.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This one is a slow burner, it's probably a good thing


----------



## arnie

In 1884, meridian time personnel met
in Washington to change Earth time.
First words said was that only 1 day
could be used on Earth to not change
the 1 day bible. So they applied the 1
day and ignored the other 3 days.
The bible time was wrong then and it
proved wrong today. This a major lie
has so much evil feed from it's wrong.
No man on Earth has no belly-button,
it proves every believer on Earth a liar.

Children will be blessed for
Killing Of Educated Adults
Who Ignore 4 Simultaneous
Days Same Earth Rotation.
Practicing Evil ONEness -
Upon Earth Of Quadrants.
Evil Adult Crime VS Youth.
Supports Lie Of Integration.
1 Educated Are Most Dumb.
Not 1 Human Except Dead 1.
Man Is Paired, 2 Half 4 Self.
1 of God Is Only 1/4 Of God. 
Bible A Lie & Word Is Lies.
Navel Connects 4 Corner 4s.
God Is Born Of A Mother -
She Left Belly B. Signature.
Every Priest Has Ma Sign
But Lies To Honor Queers.
Belly B. Proves 4 Corners.

Your dirty lying teachers
use only the midnight to
midnight 1 day (ignoring
3 other days) Time to not
foul (already wrong) bible
time. Lie that corrupts earth
you educated stupid fools.

GoBelly-Button Logic Works.

When Do Teenagers Die?
Adults Eat Teenagers Alive,
No Record Of Their Death.
Father Son Image, Not Gods.
Every Man Born Of Woman.

Belly-Button Is the Signature
Of Your Personal Creator -
I Believe Her Name Mama.

Pastor Told His Flock That
God Created All Of Them -
Truth Was That They All had
Mama Made Belly Buttons,
Church Was Full Of Liars.

Earth Has 4 Days In Same 24 Hrs., 1 Day God Was Wrong. 
Einstein Was ONEist Brain.

Try My Belly-Button Logic.

No God Knows About 4 Days, It Is Evil To Ignore 4 Days,

Does Your Teacher Know ?

Fraudulent ONEness of religious
academia has retarded your opposite
rationale brain to a half brain slave.
YOU IGNORE 3 OF 4 DAYS -
FORCE 4 DAYS ON EARTH,
THEY ALREADY EXIST.
4 HORSEMEN HAVE 4 DAYS
IN ONLY 1 EARTH ROTATION.
4 ANGLES STOOD ON 4 CORNERS.
4 CORNERS ROTATE TO 16 CORNERS
WHICH EQUAL TO 4 CORNER DAYS.
TEACHERS ARE EVIL LIARS - THE
ONEness OF GOD IS STILLness DEATH.
YOU WERE ONEness RETARD ON THE
EARTH OPPOSITES ALL YOUR LIFE.
LOVE OF GOD IS HATE OF CHILDREN.
SUPPORT TIMECUBE OR BE CURSED. 
EARTH HAS 4 CORNER 
SIMULTANEOUS 4-DAY
TIME CUBE
WITHIN SINGLE ROTATION.
4 CORNER DAYS PROVES 1
DAY 1 GOD IS TAUGHT EVIL.
IGNORANCE OF TIMECUBE4
SIMPLE MATH IS RETARDATION
AND EVIL EDUCATION DAMNATION.
CUBELESS AMERICANS DESERVE -
AND SHALL BE EXTERMINATED.

I am a Knower of 4 corner 
simultaneous 24 hour Days 
that occur within a single 
4 corner rotation of Earth. 
*********************************************************************

God guise for Queer
scam, enslaves 4 Day
cube brain as ONEist.
Vilify teachers - for
Queers swindle Tithe
from 1 Day Retarded
***********************************************************************

Till You KNOW 4 Simultaneous Days
Rotate In Same 24 Hours Of Earth
You Don't Deserve To Live On Earth

Americans are actually RETARDED from

Religious Academia taught ONEism -upon

an Earth of opposite poles, covered by Mama

Hole and Papa Pole pulsating opposite sexes.

The ONEist educated with their flawed 1 eye

perspective (opposite eyes overlay) Cyclops

mentality, inflicts static non pulsating logos

as a fictitious queer same sex transformation.

**********************************

It Is The Absolute Verifiable Truth & Proven Fact
That Your Belly-Button Signature Ties 
To Viviparous Mama.

**********************************

Life is pulsing opposite mirror Pairs,

Death is ONEness of Godism.

****************************************************************************************

ONE - DOES NOT EXIST,

EXCEPT IN DEATH STATE.
ONE IS A DEMONIC RELIGIOUS LIE. 
************************************* 
Until you can tear and burn the bible to 
escape the EVIL ONE, it will be impossible 
for your educated stupid brain to know that 
4 different corner harmonic 24 hour Days 
rotate simultaneously within a single 4 
quadrant rotation of a squared equator 
and cubed Earth. The Solar system, the 
Universe, the Earth and all humans are 
composed of + 0 - antipodes, and equal 
to nothing if added as a ONE or Entity. 
All Creation occurs between Opposites. 
Academic ONEism destroys +0- brain. 
If you would acknowledge 
simple existing math proof 
that 4 harmonic corner days 
rotate simultaneously around 
squared equator and cubed 
Earth, proving 4 Days, Not 
1Day,1Self,1Earth or 1God 
that exists only as anti-side. 
This page you see - cannot 
exist without its anti-side 
existence, as +0- antipodes. 
Add +0- as One = nothing. 
********************************************************************** 
Seek Awesome Lectures, 
MY WISDOM DEBUNKS GODS OF 
ALL RELIGIONS AND ACADEMIA.

We have a Major Problem, 
Creation is Cubic Opposites, 
2 Major Corners & 2 Minor. 
Mom/Dad & Son/Daughter, 
NOT taught Evil ONEism, 
which VOIDS Families. 
****************************************************************************************** 
Seek Wisdom of Cubic Life 
Intelligence - or you die evil. 
**************************************************************************************** 
Evil God Believers refuse to 
acknowledge 4 corner Days 
rotating simultaneously around 
4 quadrant created Earth - 
in only 1 rotation, voiding the 
Oneism Evil 1 Day 1 God. 
You worship Satanic impostor 
guised by educators as 1 god.

No 1 God equals 4 - 24 hour 
Days Rotating Simultaneously 
within 1- 24 hour Rotation of 
4 quadrant created Earth. 
Ignoring 4 Corner Earth Days 
will Destroy Evil Humanity. 
I am organizing Children to 
join "Cubic Army of 4 Days" 
to convert Evil 1 Day Adults 
to 4 Day mentality existence, 
to serve perpetual humanity.

"Nothing on Earth more Evil 
than a human educated as 1, 
when composed of opposites 
that cancel out as an entity." 
In fact, man is the only 1 Evil, 
and will soon erase himself by 
ignoring Cubic 4 Day Creation. 
If a Man cannot tear a page 
from the bible and burn it - 
then he cannot be a scientist, 
or participate in Symposium - 
to measure Cubing of Earth 
with Cubic intelligence wiser 
than any man or god known. 
Educators have destroyed the 
human analytical brain to a 
single perspective, in spite of 
all creation within Universe 
being based upon opposites, 
binaries & antipodes, including 
Sun/Earth binary relative to the

human male/female binary. No 
ancient insignificant dead 1 Jew 
godism can match or exceed the 
enormity of the Sun/Earth 
Binary. His heart is not big 
enough for sharing with the 
vastness of created opposites. 
1 has no heart beat or breath, 
constituting death of opposites. 
God in Human form has human

limits as body controls activity. 
You are taught Evil, You act 
Evil, You are the Evil on Earth. 
Only your comprehending the 
Divinity of Cubic Creation will 
your soul be saved from your 
created hell on Earth - induced 
by your ignoring the existing 
4 corner harmonic simultaneous 
4 Days rotating in a single cycle 
of the Earth sphere. Religious/ 
Academic Pedants cannot allow 
4 Days that contradict 1Day 1God. 
Educators destroy your brain, 
but you don't know, so why care?

Creation ocurrs via opposites, 
but Religious/Academia pedants 
suppress it teaching Satanic One.

After 30 years of research, I now 
possess the Order of Harmonic 
Antipodal Cubic Divinity Life - 
too large for physical form, but 
Binary Spirit of the masculinity 
Sun & feminity Earth Antipodes. 
ONEism is demonic Death Math. 
I have so much to teach you, but 
you ignore me you evil asses. 
You will recognize 4 corner Days 
or incur Easter Island Ending.

Never a Genius knew Math 
to achieve my Cubic Wisdom. 
Cubic thought Reigns as the 
Highest Intelligence possible 
on the planet Earth. One 96 
hour rotating Cube within a 
single rotation of Earth -- is 
an Ineffable Transcendence. 
Bible and Science falsify 1 
corner day for the Cubic 4 
corner Days rotating daily. 
A single god is not possible 
in our 4 Day Cubic Science, 
that equates Cubic Divinity. 
Everybody is both stupid and 
evil for ignoring the 4 days. 
Cube Divinity transcends all 
knowledge, Humans can't 
escape 4 corner Cubic Life. 
Fools worship mechanics of 
language - while they wallow 
in fictitious & deceitful word. 
Exact science based on Cubics, 
not on theories. Wisdom is 
Cubic testing of knowledge. 
Academia is progression of 
Ignorance. No god equals 
Simultaneous 4 Day Creation. 
Humans ignore their 4 corner 
stages of life metamorphosis. 
This site is a collection of data 
for a coming book - peruse it. 
No human has 2 hands as they 
are opposites, like plus and 
minus, that cancel as entity. 
Academia destroys your brain, 
your ability to think opposite. 
The eyes of the flounder fish 
were relocated, why were yours

relocated? Your opposite eyes 
were moved to 1 corner to overlay 
for single perspective, but that 
corrupts your Opposite Brain. 
*****************************

KNOW CUBE, OR HELL. 
Education and Religion 
severely diminishes your 
intelligence and mentality, 
instituting ONEness Evil, 
You are educated stupid - 
and you have no inkling to 
just how EVIL you think.​


----------



## Kalliber

So happy for today


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im back with the others again...i got back yesterday and was really nervous but after i talked a lil i felt better...lunch with everyone today was AWKWARD...but someone asked how i was doing and i said i was anxious and they understand...just need some time to ajust again...same ol same ol -_-'

http://picosong.com/kzAy/


----------



## scintilla

_I should have been a pair of ragged claws
scuttling across the floors of silent seas_


----------



## lifelikeahole

To be crazy is to be different and to care what others think.


----------



## arnie

Tried to take a shower, but it's so cold today that the air intake for the Hot water heater froze solid so I'm blasting it with my space heater. The books are to keep the wind out.










I thought it was ironic. :b


----------



## Vuldoc

I hear trees falling... no seriously my neighbor is chainsaw trimming his tree.


----------



## ineverwipe

I'm wondering when people will go back to not knowing who Mike Jones is and what his phone number was.

That reminds me of when I used to call this guy I found in the phone book who's name was Mike Jones lol. Poor old man, didn't even know why these darn teenagers keep calling and saying "Who?!" every time we asked what his name was


----------



## Ally

Great, now my bed is going to smell like oranges


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm that person who thinks a nuclear winter snow globe is a great gift idea. All the products I found on the internet are very unsatisfactory tho.


----------



## arnie

I just heated up some tomato soup and mashed uncooked ramen into it. It tastes okay. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's Monday. I sent out another message on OkCupid. We'll see what, if anything comes of it


----------



## TenYears

I should have taken the pills with her.


----------



## Charmander

You know you should go to sleep when you're jamming to random J-Lo songs you don't even like.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Vuldoc

I want to sit on Satan's lap
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/group-unveils-plans-for-satan-statue-at-okla-capitol/

Seriously I'd go to Oklahoma just for that.


----------



## Nefury

equals pequals


----------



## bad baby

*SA through the eyes of the outside world*

There's this girl who works at my company, kind of an avoidant type, keeps to herself and doesn't like to talk, doesn't smile much, doesn't like to join in group lunches/conversations, etc. Apparently a while back she told a couple of girls she works with that she was going to quit, for personal reasons. Whe she told them that they put on their awww-sad-to-see-you-go face, but were secretly doing fist pumps inside. Then when she finally decided to stay they were disappointed.

I mean, I kind of get it from _their_ perspective. It's not like there's any ill will or anything between them. They just feel kind of weirdawkwarduncomfortable around her, like she doesn't really fit in with our whole 'big happy family' workplace culture.

But still, hearing that just made me sad. I'm sure she wants to fit in. They said she never attends any workplace social events, but she did come to one of the parties and got _completely_ ****faced. She's probably just too embarrassed to show her face at any more parties after that. I actually helped her puke and lay down that time (well I'm not really the nurse-y type, but I happened to be there, with nothing better to do, lol). After that she's always been super courteous towards me, calling me "[bad baby]-san" and making clumsy small talk whenever she sees me, even though we barely know each other.

It actually makes me feel bad, knowing that the other girls don't really care for her when she's always so nice to me (and probably to them, too). And at the same time I wonder if they have similar thoughts about me, since I'm so reserved and borrrring and ****. Although at heart I know these girls are wonderful people, they just have their own prejudices. And the funny thing is I actually get the feeling that they _kind of_ "get" SA/avoidance/whatever - social folks are perceptive like that. They just think that people like that (...like us?) are incompatible with them, and better suited to a less tight-knit environment.

I feel like what I wrote is probably totally wrong and slightly horrible. Ah whatever, pre-bedtime ramblings; lights out.


----------



## Kalliber

And we won't stop


----------



## Ally

I lost my camera two months ago. I am like 98% sure it's somewhere in my bedroom but I have no idea where. How does that even happen? It actually really frustrates me. I always lose things


----------



## Stilla

I should move away from here. I want to move away from here. But to were and how.


----------



## AllToAll

Things are going oddly well in my life. Not perfect, but I'm at a decent level of happiness. This is a scary situation because I can't help but feel something is bound to ruin it.

Also, if I hear the word yabancı one more time followed by laughter, I'm gonna go ape**** on someone.


----------



## meganmila

I seriously love the video to The Killers- Shot at the night. I wish that can happen to me


----------



## cuppy

eeeep I have to leave for class soon >_<


----------



## Pompeii

My pre-prepared Caesar salad has no dressing. Day is now ruined. :no


----------



## BoBooBoo

How much of my Rice Krispies did I actually spill in my bed last night? I think they are multiplying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to disappear.


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, ****.  It was 5 degrees there and you started getting frostbite on your fingers?  

Poor baby. You should let me take care of it. :3

--------------------------------------

It's going to be 12 degrees again tonight. xD


----------



## Purplefresh

Pompeii said:


> My pre-prepared Caesar salad has no dressing. Day is now ruined. :no


I once bought a pre-made salad and forgot to buy dressing. Worst salad ever.


----------



## h00dz

I have to practice a 15 track set, might take a little while :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The only real reason I really go out at all(besides the odd restless bout) is because I can't afford not to. If I got a large inheritance or won the lotto or something along those lines there's a good chance I'd become more of a shut in because I could afford to do so


----------



## KelsKels

Im afraid Ill never be truly happy.


----------



## inerameia

I wonder if my end will be at my own hands


----------



## Adversid

No...time... I can't catch up to you.


----------



## Kalliber

It's still cold here


----------



## Vuldoc

I just saw a weird picture, right there with the weirdest. I've seen weird on the internet before but this caught me off guard. :no


----------



## TenYears

Is this as good as it gets?


----------



## shelbster18

Motivation for writing poems is back. =D

Next to my bed on the floor
Stretches a gaping hole
Reflecting the severity of my emotions
It only increases in length and width
Revealing in its depth a new dimension

My fears correlating this harmful burden
Anger and sadness collide to escalate the hole
I sit in shock and confusion
With only time on my side
Knowing this monster will live in my company

The fear I have for it gives it a home
A place where it can thrive
Feeding on my emotions
It's a plant getting life from the sun
Except it is no plant, the complete opposite

Day in and day out, it is my only entertainment
I do nothing but gaze endlessly
At this being controlling me, my every move
It's swept me in, hungry for more fear
More rage and more loneliness it takes

Months later, it eats into my walls
Dripping a black, oil-like substance
The hole is my new shelter
I cannot become desensitized to my new home
I am its enemy, yet also its friend


----------



## tbyrfan

There's nothing more entertaining than seeing Californians whine about weather below 60°F.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand the link between SA & masturbation at all. I can understand if it has some influence on a relationship you are trying to pursue & you adjust accordingly as such but not indulging myself has never been the reason behind a really solid day of social interaction for me. I don't wake up thinking "well I skipped a day or week or whatever so now I can converse comfortably with the store cashier, my coworkers, or my friends/family". It seems to me if that turns out to be the case for you then there's a high probability you should be in sexaholics anonymous program or something of the like


----------



## cuppy

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't understand the link between SA & masturbation at all.


I don't think there is one :no


tbyrfan said:


> There's nothing more entertaining than seeing Californians whine about weather below 60°F.


----------



## CharmedOne

^


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

Do I have a future? Does anyone with SA really have a future? 50% drop out of school, and only 1% of people with SA are diagnosed with SA. 80% don't have jobs. Where are we going, and mostly importantly, will we be okay? Because ever since I realized that I have this disorder it's just been a downward slope without even a hint of a good ending.


----------



## calichick

I was talking to this guy today and I was stumbling like crazy on words.

Why do I feel like English is my second language around people who make me nervous? :|

The worst is when an accent starts to come out. I start slurring phrases together and putting emphasis on certain parts, and it seems like I've changed my voice temporarily.

*Not fun*. Soooooo not fun. I think he found it a bit enduring though as he was smiling the whole time.

God.


----------



## Just Lurking

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Idontgetit

Started a new medication and I'm feeling sorta euphoric.. Hope this lasts.


----------



## Kalliber

Had bad sleep paralysis ):


----------



## renegade disaster

for the first time in about a year(?) I have had the desire to paint. I wonder how long this motivation will last? a week? a few days?...


----------



## Vuldoc

I need to cut my hair.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

If I whistle this tune many more times today, I think I'm gonna drive everyone (including myself) insane.. :lol


----------



## arnie

Just discovered you can go straight from the list of new threads to the first unread post by clicking this button:










I feel dumb, lol.


----------



## CharmedOne

arnie said:


> Just discovered you can go straight from the list of new threads to the first unread post by clicking this button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel dumb, lol.


Thanks for posting that. I wasn't aware of that either, so I was just as clueless. That's really helpful.


----------



## lifelikeahole

just pistol while you work
and cheerfully together we'll bloody up his face


----------



## arnie




----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> Just discovered you can go straight from the list of new threads to the first unread post by clicking this button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel dumb, lol.


Not as dumb as seeing your red drawing and thinking it was a sports team logo of some kinds......Red wings or something like that :doh


----------



## cuppy

millenniumman75 said:


> Not as dumb as seeing your red drawing and thinking it was a sports team logo of some kinds......Red wings or something like that :doh


:lol haha ^_^


----------



## typemismatch

I'm going through a phase at the moment. I used to be a straight guy. Now I'm into hoops.


----------



## ratbag

I might apply to a call center. It's inbound, so I won't have the anxiety of making calls, but I still don't know if it will work out.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Too many mistakes, too many pretensions, I've lost myself along the way, I need to find my niche again and stay there.


----------



## Ally

You only get one random thought of the day. Don't waste it.


----------



## MindOverMood

I think I might actually watch this 90-Day Fiancé show:um Just to see how many of these guys get played.


----------



## KelsKels




----------



## cuppy

The universe is HUGE!! 
...we're so small.....
Astonomy class makes my brain feel funny :?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

cuppy said:


> The universe is HUGE!!
> ...we're so small.....
> Astonomy class makes my brain feel funny :?


But the universe isn't some separate entity from you. You _are_ the universe, as much as a galaxy is. The universe is beyond huge, and it's infinitesimally small...and everything in between.


----------



## cuppy

the cheat said:


> But the universe isn't some separate entity from you. You _are_ the universe, as much as a galaxy is. The universe is beyond huge, and it's infinitesimally small...and everything in between.











:b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^ :lol


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

I'm getting ready to start working on my entry to a writer's tournament...the prompt for the first round is "Bird Cage" and I just got an idea after finally receiving one of my book orders, and reading the first section of it. The book is about how people change over 20 years and small town communities, both of which (though the book tries to show this in a different light) made me realize how unchanging people actually are. In fact, the people seem almost trapped by their limited opportunities in their community-- most of the children photographed later joined the army or etc just because they only had coal mining, or some other dull profession to look forward to there. 

That's going to be the main focus of my entry, I think. That we constrict ourselves, in a way, because of the parenting we received as a child (ideology that we then adopted) or lack of exposure to all the options life has to offer. Maybe I'll weave in SA somehow so then it could be both a physical and metaphorical birdcage!

Whew that was long.


----------



## cuppy

I heard a funny joke from a youtube video ^_^

*What did the shy pebble wish?*
Just that she was a little boulder :3

(get it, bolder? )


----------



## cosmicslop

I wonder if I was colorblind and saw my life in black and white, would I finally take my life more seriously? Nah. It would just be a pretentious tragic comedy. Skip. Let's go pick something else on Netflix.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Seeing her laying on my bed naked... Mmmmm that smooth booty.


----------



## probably offline

ManOfFewWords said:


> Seeing her laying on my bed naked... Mmmmm that smooth booty.


----------



## SuperSky

millenniumman75 said:


> Not as dumb as seeing your red drawing and thinking it was a sports team logo of some kinds......Red wings or something like that :doh


I thought it was that too


----------



## Elad

Half way through Guilty Crown and my only question is, what the actual ****y mc**** is going on?

Seriously have no clue, the whole thing is rushed and unexplained to the nth degree.

and then theres the whole incest brother/sister plot that gets thrown in your face..










not sure I can even finish this now. this.... this isn't what I signed up for.


----------



## Kalliber

Uggh still mad about yesterday :/


----------



## Ender

Can't stop wondering am I Clark enough?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

She's extremely sore and can barely walk.


----------



## mattmc

Elad said:


> Half way through Guilty Crown and my only question is, what the actual ****y mc**** is going on?
> 
> Seriously have no clue, the whole thing is rushed and unexplained to the nth degree.
> 
> *and then theres the whole incest brother/sister plot that gets thrown in your face..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I can even finish this now. this.... this isn't what I signed up for.


Like close and affectionate or full on sexual relationship?

As long as it's done in a sweet way I get all swoony and my heart overfills and I drown in it. :love2


----------



## Just Lurking

Someone's Facebook Status:



> _"Sad news today: _____ passed away"
> ---> *7 people like this.* <---_


Durrrrr


----------



## arnie

Why is it raining in January? 

I was coming out of the gym and it was pouring outside so I decided to run to my car. I got about 10 feet, slipped and fell flat on my back then I continued to slide for another 5 feet like a bowling ball across a skating rink. :no


----------



## Idontgetit

We will die for our arrogance


----------



## Mochyn

I should not have had that 3rd glass of milk. KNOW WHEN TO STOP.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

I believe I just found my first crush on facebook  oh the memories...


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Nope, not me, I'm too good.


eh, you're an exception.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had asked that gal out from off on OkCupid when I was chatting with her. She seemed to really appreciate my quirks & seemed ok with me not getting out a lot(at least via text message). Now I'm stuck looking at profiles wondering if there's another one like that amongst them


----------



## Ally

This month has 5 Fridays  upon further investigation I found out there's only 3 more months this year that also have 5.


----------



## lifelikeahole

Men of war don't have a worst nightmare, they're all horrible.


----------



## Elad

everything is heavy and exhausting.

will just keep floating along though.


----------



## diamondheart89

Today, I received a check for 10K. Too bad I have to give it all away. But in this moment, I am a thousandaire.


----------



## CharmedOne

^Take the money and run.


----------



## Cam1

The Sherlock season premier isn't until 1/19 but the first two episodes are all ready online... YES.

For those who watch it, enjoy: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-1-sherlock-the-empty-hearse-s03e01-pt-1_tech


----------



## Cam1

The Sherlock season premier isn't until 1/19 but the first two episodes are all ready online... YES.

For those who watch it, enjoy: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-1-sherlock-the-empty-hearse-s03e01-pt-1_tech


----------



## Idontgetit

CharmedOne said:


> ^Take the money and run.


I agree


----------



## arnie




----------



## millenniumman75

I just ran 18 miles in the last three days. I haven't done that in years! :fall


----------



## calichick

Wish SAers were smarter so could have proper discussions on here.

Man.


----------



## calichick

So many American posers.

I know this country is great and all


----------



## Elad

feels like someones put a dull instagram filter over my psyche. things I know I enjoy, have enjoyed and will enjoy seem completely monotonous.. as well as, well.. everything. 

I'm fiending for a dopamine release but restricting myself from doing so due to avoidance getting the better of me lately, I know this and I know I need to feed my brain those good feels. just need to do it. oh sun where art thou? I could seriously use a hit of your warm rays right now for a kick start.

but instead of doing what I should be doing (above) I'm lying around eating junk food and watching anime for no reason. I'm not even an anime person, I just marathon through a lot of the crap once a year for escapism and it seems this year its out the way early. just typing out that I watched anime makes me cringe. I feel like I'm advancing to the final stages of absolute neck-beardery. I'm about to start sporting a fedora, gain 50lbs of fat and rub bacon grease on my face daily to complete the transformation - oh and post on reddit, how could I have forgotten that.

tl;dr version:

f***** turning i


----------



## Mochyn

I wish I could write smaller. How is it that people manage to write so small? or at least appropriately sized to fit in the boxes on forms.


----------



## BadStacks

It's frustrating not knowing what someone wants from you... :/


----------



## ChrisSAS

I think burnt sienna is a silly name for a colour


----------



## Kalliber

Am i the only one here who hates walking in the dark? ._ .


----------



## RelinquishedHell

British rap is interesting.


----------



## cafune

Trisha's eyebrow raises are my favourite facial expression. 

Also, yay fog.


----------



## Idontgetit

That feel when an artist looks into your eyes, you get so dumbfounded. Happened to me at a RHCP concert 2nd row Anthony looked at me for a couple of seconds.


----------



## renegade disaster

if I could pull an analogy about my mind, i'd say that it sometimes feels like a toddler in charge of a nuclear power plant. in fact i'm not sure if that's really doing it justice... there is a lot that has always been beyond my understanding and comprehension. its only with age and maturity have a been able to actually get a proper grasp on it, sometimes I hate this, that I seem to know and intuitively feel more than I can actually comprehend. 

now where is that off switch? I want to hand the controls over to someone far more wiser. I want to scupper off in guileless wonder.


----------



## diamondheart89

CharmedOne said:


> ^Take the money and run.


Yeah I could live off this for an entire ... 3 months.


----------



## tea111red

I think I just ran across a pic of a member from this site (if that is actually them) on another site when googling something....weird.


----------



## Meadowlark

Save me Barry.


----------



## diamondheart89

If you're having a bad day, watch this


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've never taken this much klonopin before. Everything feels fake and i can hardly think straight.


----------



## Idontgetit

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've never taken this much klonopin before. Everything feels fake and i can hardly think straight.


Ik that feeling lol


----------



## Ally

millenniumman75 said:


> I just ran 18 miles in the last three days. I haven't done that in years! :fall


That's pretty darn impressive!! : ) Wish I was into running


----------



## cafune

Cam1 said:


> The Sherlock season premier isn't until 1/19 but the first two episodes are all ready online... YES.
> 
> For those who watch it, enjoy: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-1-sherlock-the-empty-hearse-s03e01-pt-1_tech


You've saved me the search, thanks. I hope I can watch it without feeling guilty for ignoring my work... oh who am I kidding i~i



diamondheart89 said:


> If you're having a bad day, watch this


Ahhh favourited because this is beautiful, enchanting and always good to remember. I teared up ;_; thank you for sharing.

I just realized I've been a member here for exactly three years now. How did this happen...


----------



## Parsnip

The present series of Sherlock leaves me a bit cold.
Thankfully Hinterland exists, making my world right again with its Welshy goodness.


----------



## diamondheart89

cafune said:


> Ahhh favourited because this is beautiful, enchanting and always good to remember. I teared up ;_; thank you for sharing.


^_^ It's so uplifting and inspiring.

Also I wanna post more awesome videos around here but I won't because no one else will be as excited as I am about them and that ruins everything :< . Why can't people like all the things I like. Life is so hard.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> I just ran 18 miles in the last three days.


Did you take breaks?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand why it's legal for service providers of cable or mobile services to charge a month in advance when you begin


----------



## ratbag

I wish I had a personality.


----------



## probably offline

I will never, ever get involved with someone with a drinking problem or a drug addiction.


----------



## shelbster18

I accidentally let our dog out of his pin yesterday when I went to feed him. It was dark so I had to take the flashlight out and he just sneaked out I guess. I thought I wasn't going to get him back in but it only took like five minutes to get him back in there. I was frustrated because I knew my dad would get me in trouble if I didn't get him to go back in. Poor dog. :/


----------



## inerameia

Slowly killing myself


----------



## KelsKels

Its so hard to be confident. I wore only concealer to work today and actually got complimented... but then my boyfriends best friends gf added me on facebook and I looked through her photos and instantly felt like sh**. I cut my fringe tonight because she just looked so gorgeous with short bangs. Now Im thinking about shopping for better makeup and getting my hair professionally colored. I really hate that I even care at all.


----------



## meganmila

I wish I can share my tipsyness with someone.


----------



## h00dz

meganmila said:


> I wish I can share my tipsyness with someone.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Did you take breaks?


Yep. It was six miles each of the three days. I normally only run two consecutive, or if I do have to run three consecutive days, it's a 5-6-6 or a 6-5-6, but never a 6-6-6 like I just did. Fortunately, today I rest and don't run again until tomorrow.

This Paxil fat is driving me crazy and winter isn't helping! :mum You just don't go running out when there is a white-out snowstorm or when it is -23c/-5F like what happened this week, so I had to cram my days in while it was warmer. It was 10c and raining Friday night! What a flip from three days before! :fall


----------



## calichick

If you are not homogenous in race, you grow up fitting into this category:

__X__ Other

I think this is the cause of my ego.

I always felt kind of ...special.


----------



## Monsieur

Had a list of things to do today. DIDN'T DO ANY OF THEM! AHHH!


----------



## cuppy

Too much stuffs I don't want to do :c


----------



## Amocholes

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't understand why it's legal for service providers of cable or mobile services to charge a month in advance when you begin


By that logic, it would be illegal for the grocery store to charge you for food that you are not going to be eating until Wednesday.


----------



## mattmc

The saying, "If you love something, let it go."

Has a lot more applications than I had thought.


----------



## Kalliber

Anxious for work. _ .


----------



## Elad

fate/stay night, y u end like dis










I really need to make sure the next thing I watch has a happy ending.


----------



## Banzai

Student finance comes in tomorrow YAY :yay


----------



## Banzai

Elad said:


> fate/stay night, y u end like dis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to make sure the next thing I watch has a happy ending.


I remember watching only the first few episodes of it years ago. I'm glad I didn't go through with it so thanks for the thumbs up retrospectively :b


----------



## vanilla90

Gary Oldman in Leon has to be the best villain in cinema history. Scary.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I haven't had that exact thought for as long as I can remember. And now that I think of it, I don't think I would like to have it again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

vanilla90 said:


> Gary Oldman in Leon has to be the best villain in cinema history. Scary.


 Gary Oldman is usually the best thing in any movie he's in. Even if it's the best movie ever, Gary Oldman is better..


----------



## vanilla90

WillYouStopDave said:


> Gary Oldman is usually the best thing in any movie he's in. Even if it's the best movie ever, Gary Oldman is better..


I agree, in True Romance too he was a very good villain. He has a knack for playing psychopaths.


----------



## Vuldoc

So many threads are broken right now.:wife


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had a lover today, I'm feeling quite generous


----------



## renegade disaster

sometimes I think that I should leave stains on things rather than clean them, I kind of relate to them in the same way that every scar on a persons body tells a story.


----------



## probably offline

I'm in big need of some positive influence. I'm having a hard time maintaining a positive attitude, by myself, when I'm so pessimistic by nature.


----------



## MuckyMuck

vanilla90 said:


> Gary Oldman in Leon has to be the best villain in cinema history. Scary.


He's good, but i'd be more scared of either:
Him









or him









Like, imagine if those two guys had a kid, jesus.


----------



## cafune

diamondheart89 said:


> ^_^ It's so uplifting and inspiring.
> 
> Also I wanna post more awesome videos around here but I won't because no one else will be as excited as I am about them and that ruins everything :< . Why can't people like all the things I like. Life is so hard.


WHAT NO WHY ;( I'd totally subscribe to more vids, especially if they're filled with positive ~vibes~ like the first one c: besides, I think this place could really use it, even if it falls on deaf ears sometimes.

"I was born with an enormous need for affection, and a terrible need to give it." (Audrey Hepburn) 
Ouch, she said it. I've been overflowing with these mushy feels lately. PUT A LID ON IT.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## diamondheart89

cafune said:


> WHAT NO WHY ;( I'd totally subscribe to more vids, especially if they're filled with positive ~vibes~ like the first one c: besides, I think this place could really use it, even if it falls on deaf ears sometimes.


Aww. Fo you (and everyone else who needs to meet themselves):


----------



## Charmander

Reactivated my Facebook just to bored-stalk people for a few minutes and then a relative posted on my wall saying how great it was that I'm back on there. No polite way of deactivating it again.


----------



## h00dz

Just another day in Australia....


----------



## KelsKels

Ive been taking really hot baths every day after work for quite a while. I feel kinda guilty for using so much water..... but it feels so good on my booooody. :I


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't deserve to be put through this bull****. Especially after the environment I just got out of.


----------



## cafune

diamondheart89 said:


> Aww. Fo you (and everyone else who needs to meet themselves):


Thanks! The slam poetry platform is awesome, and so is that message. Also, kinda unrelated but whoa she's _distractingly attractive_. What a confusing realization ?~?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

48 miles, 45 minutes and 2.1 gallons of gas round trip. Can do it easily if there weren't so many damn people around. Gotta pick a better time and day. Maybe when it's really foggy, which is common.


----------



## paris744

diamondheart89 said:


> If you're having a bad day, watch this


Thank You For Sharing This Very Inspiring Video.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate this idea that if you go to post secondary school you'll find your way in life as well as a career & all will be well, it's such a fairytale. If you have a direction, a plan, & commitment to your cause then there is potential but if don't then getting progressively more in debt trying to figure things out along the way isn't exactly smart or productive. It's not that I don't see the value of post secondary education in contemporary society, it's just that I feel more hope & options should be presented as both reasonable/viable for those who know it may not be their way in life


----------



## cosmicslop

Ever stopped watching a video where they're speaking in German because it sounds like they're scolding you.


----------



## hoddesdon

Apparently claustrophobia is fear of confined spaces. Is it really true that it is not fear of Santa Claus?


----------



## Owl-99

Summer heatwaves another reason to hate summer.


----------



## BadStacks

What exactly am I doing?:blank


----------



## euphoria04

It's a shame there's no method to wipe your existence from this reality with none the wiser. As tempting as death is at times, it would by no means be a finality to my burden on people. I suppose in being born into this existence against your will, you're endowed with such responsibilities in both life and death, regardless of whether you approach them with enthusiasm or dread. Disappearing silently back into the shadows of nothingness from where I came is simply not an option, as much as the cowardly side of me wishes it was.


----------



## Kalliber

Excited to ecercise


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've rolled the dice on 2 fronts today


----------



## vanilla90

"I'm the Anti-Christ. You got me in a vendetta kind of mood. You tell the angels in heaven you never seen evil so singularly personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you." - Vincenzo Coccotti

True Romance <3


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I pay for the damn milk and pretty much everything else, so I'll use as much as I damn well please.


----------



## inerameia

Haven't eaten yet today. Still in bed. I guess I just have to force myself up.


----------



## euphoria04

Peregrínus said:


> Haven't eaten yet today. Still in bed. I guess I just have to force myself up.


This was me like an hour ago. Eat bro, you'll feel better. As much as it sucks to get out of bed and face the day, much of that negativity is self-wrought by destructive lifestyle habits like not eating.


----------



## TakeOne

****. Autocorrect.


----------



## lifelikeahole

What if elbows had nipples? o.0


----------



## Idontgetit

lifelikeahole said:


> What if elbows had nipples? o.0


The world would end..


----------



## Monsieur

I wonder what having a normal well rounded life would be like...


----------



## lifelikeahole

Idontgetit said:


> The world would end..


so if nipples had elbows then spheres would have ends....i like where this is going. . . although i have no clue where that is.


----------



## KelsKels

I really do love cats.










Just in case anyone didnt believe me.


----------



## diamondheart89

:rofl So awesome.


----------



## catcharay

I'm so hot right now and I don't have icy cool beverages. I'm sitting in a sauna right now or so it feels like it


----------



## Idontgetit

catcharay said:


> I'm so hot right now and I don't have icy cool beverages. I'm sitting in a sauna right now or so it feels like it


Meanwhile in Canada..


----------



## cosmicslop

Shoutout to Schiit audio for giving me a new way to bybass the swear filtering on SAS that ain't gonna do schiiit now.


----------



## mattmc

My dreams are infinite.


----------



## probably offline

lifelikeahole said:


> What if elbows had nipples? o.0


what if nipples had elbows?


----------



## Elad

I need to find something to watch with an actual relationship, its so damn unfulfilling to see blushing and occasional hand holding for 23 episodes until the final when they finally admit their feelings and the show ends with them smiling or staring. No closure at all, I can't take that **** anymore. **** that.

Where is the love?! why the hell do the Japanese constantly do this.



probably offline said:


> what if nipples had elbows?


----------



## cuppy

cosmicslop said:


> Shoutout to Schiit audio for giving me a new way to bybass the swear filtering on SAS that ain't gonna do schiiit now.


Oh my godd, I'm trying SO hard not to laugh right now, it's like 2am :haha


----------



## Kalliber

Woke up to kik spam ughh seriously ugh they trolling me but i just can't get amused :/


----------



## Just Lurking

Idontgetit said:


> Meanwhile in Canada..
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Yikes.
> 
> I'm glad to say we have little-to-no-snow on the ground here.
> 
> It's much better to be on the western side of a Great Lake than on its eastern side. The only lake effect snow we ever get here is during snowstorms when the wind is blowing from the east, and the additional snow isn't usually too bad.
> 
> Now, the 70-100cm in some cities' forecasts in recent weeks, on the other hand... Mmm.. no, they can keep their buried cars.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Internet creeping on coworkers is pretty fun.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

TakeOne said:


> ****. Autocorrect.


*Corrected*

Autocorrect fvcks you.


----------



## Charmander

Got to get up really early tomorrow to drive my dad to the hospital, so I really should log off and go to bed but I probably won't. At least I'll have an opportunity to finish my book while I'm waiting in the car.


----------



## Elad

Watching so much mushy heart melting stuff is giving me those idealistic love thoughts, the kind of naive wishful thinking I had in my teens. Its nice.

reality y u so harsh.

oh and that freel when you catch a horrible dub of something you watched subbed on youtube:


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Si no tienes nada bueno que decir, mejor no digas nada.


----------



## calichick

I think that I'm starting to look like a woman now and it's freaking me the f*** out. :afr

My eyes and lips are more defined and my cheekbones stand out like crazy.

Either I'm finally growing up or the depression is sucking all the baby fat from my face. 

..I think I like..not sure yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the first time I've written, recorded, & mixed a new song in 2 days in ages, it's been quite pleasant


----------



## millyxox

Was watching my strange addiction on tlc. There was this lady that ate and licked her cats fur. If I end up alone for the rest of my life I know what I'll be doing loool jk ^_^

*miaou


----------



## Kalliber

Friend tagged me in old pic D: nuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jcgrey

Eating rice crispies is like running through the fog with your mouth open.


----------



## millenniumman75

oooooooookay - I'll give you "new weapon, new hope!" :wife


----------



## AceEmoKid

I just deleted all the PMs from my "sent" box. I feelz empty inside now. :c


----------



## CharmedOne

Sin said:


> I wish I never joined SAS...its just done more bad than good for me...but now I find it impossible to leave.


Yeah, I feel like this a lot. But I think it's really more like certain forums and certain members I just need to avoid.



millyxox said:


> Was watching my strange addiction on tlc. There was this lady that ate and licked her cats fur. If I end up alone for the rest of my life I know what I'll be doing loool jk ^_^
> 
> *miaou


My good friend and I did a marathon of watching episodes of that show one day and laughed our butts off. It has this fantastic way of making a person feel incredibly normal. I think our favorites were the lady who drank her own pee and used it as a face lotion. For days afterward, whenever we drank something around each other, we'd smack our lips in satisfaction and comment, "Mmm, it's like a warm Chardonnay!" The girl who snorted baby powder, and the other chick who carried a dirty, decapitated doll's head with her everywhere and kept rubbing it against her cheek were fantastic, too.



AceEmoKid said:


> I just deleted all the PMs from my "sent" box. I feelz empty inside now. :c


I inadvertently did that to a month's worth of mine the other day and still feel panic stricken because now I can never go back and see exactly what I said. And that really messes bad with a certain neurotic part of my brain.


----------



## AceEmoKid

CharmedOne said:


> I inadvertently did that to a month's worth of mine the other day and still feel panic stricken because now I can never go back and see exactly what I said. And that really messes bad with a certain neurotic part of my brain.


For most of my PM conversations, the sender and I will typically quote the last message the other sent. I wasn't so worried about deleting part of my precious collection of PMs since I could see my messages quoted in the ones archived in the inbox. Also, I think you can export your PMs. May be helpful to back it up when you can, if you're very obsessive like me and like to have all conversations on record.


----------



## CharmedOne

AceEmoKid said:


> For most of my PM conversations, the sender and I will typically quote the last message the other sent. I wasn't so worried about deleting part of my precious collection of PMs since I could see my messages quoted in the ones archived in the inbox. Also, I think you can export your PMs. May be helpful to back it up when you can, if you're very obsessive like me and like to have all conversations on record.


Thanks. I saw the export feature after the damage was done. And nope, 90% of them weren't requoted, so they're just gone and I simply have to live with it. Sucks. Can't say it doesn't bother me. Lesson learned, though.


----------



## vanilla90

The fear I see when I look in your eyes, makes you believe I'm one of a kind.


----------



## CharmedOne

vanilla90 said:


> The fear I see when I look in your eyes, makes you believe I'm one of a kind.


----------



## Shizuma

Some debates on the Internet just piss me off. I don't even know why I inflict this to me.


----------



## vanilla90

I have 1000 posts. In 3 and a half years on here, not bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I forgot about that. It's good thing I decided to call for more info


----------



## lifelikeahole

vanilla90 said:


> The fear I see when I look in your eyes, makes you believe I'm one of a kind.


I love that song. Well time to head bang.


----------



## Kalliber

I miss playing skyrim


----------



## Vuldoc

The sky is red the last time it was like this the mountains were on fire. not even talking figuratively.
It's actually orange nonetheless it turns out the mountains are on fire again. (there's a wild fire in the mountains again.) My car is getting covered in ashes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If I didn't need my cell phone for work, I'd just get rid of it. I'm tired of making a monthly payment on something that is basically a pocket watch.


----------



## meganmila

Foster the people have done it again.


----------



## komorikun

How come relinquished got banned?


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> How come relinquished got banned?


Maybe he said something offensive?


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> Maybe he said something offensive?


This thread or?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uldnt-be-allowed-to-sell-junk-at-work-820345/


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> This thread or?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uldnt-be-allowed-to-sell-junk-at-work-820345/


I have no idea. I was just guessing.


----------



## diamondheart89

komorikun said:


> This thread or?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uldnt-be-allowed-to-sell-junk-at-work-820345/


HE got banned for that? :no :con


----------



## meganmila

I guess one of the mods don't like him.


----------



## shelbster18

Sometimes, I just want to delete my dating accounts for good. ;-; Why does it have to be so complex? I can't just go out there and meet someone. It doesn't work that way. All these stupid rules piss me off and I don't even follow them because they're ****ing stupid and depressing. It should be about whether you like the person. Not about these small, little mistakes people make online. They make it sound like they do it on purpose or something. I mean, even grammar has to be perfect. Come on. That doesn't show what a person's like. It's a bunch of ****ing bull****. How short or how long your profile is shouldn't make a difference, either. But the grammar thing just baffles me. lol The dating world is just one of those strange mysteries I tell ya.


----------



## fcmallari02

I pass my national exam


----------



## intheshadows

It's hard making friends as you get older...even online friends.


----------



## Charmander

Someone needs to solve this GTA easter egg already.


----------



## KelsKels

Okay so.. I decided to go ahead and let myself becoming hopelessly addicted to tumblr. Its been a long time coming..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I will have herb for the first time in nearly 2.5 months...watching Star Trek toasted should be pretty good


----------



## Idontgetit

Props to the native Indians for inventing popcorn


----------



## h00dz

Just bought:










and










Time to party!


----------



## h00dz

Just bought:










and










Time to party! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> How come relinquished got banned?





komorikun said:


> This thread or?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uldnt-be-allowed-to-sell-junk-at-work-820345/


They banned Zeeshan too. For this thread maybe?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/people-should-be-put-to-sleep-at-60-a-818753/

I would have voted for age 80. Too bad the thread got closed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

h00dz said:


> Just bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to party!


New toys are always fun


----------



## Elad

asking for relationship and dating advice on sas


----------



## komorikun

Why is the roommate who doesn't have work in the morning taking a shower at 8am? WTF! How rude!! And he is super paranoid too. Locks his bedroom door while in the shower.


----------



## Kakumbus

Cataclysm injuries require cataclysm healing treatments.


----------



## Stilla

In the mood of reciting overused life-motivational quotes in an attempt to motivate myself. I figured they're cliches for a reason.

"Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all"
"Live every day as if it were your last, because one of these days, it will be."
"When life gives you a lemon, make lemonade"
And of course. _YOLO_.


----------



## PandaBearx

I need to get out and have more fun :/


----------



## AceEmoKid

http://www.naturalnews.com/041200_Fukushima_radiation_poisoning_contaminated_food.html#

How the **** am I just now hearing about this?


----------



## MuckyMuck

^Hey!!! What did i ever do to you?!

Anyway, i hate when you're in a waiting room or just talking to someone and you're dying to fart, the longer it goes the more it kinda builds up, you start squirming, pretend you're just trying to get more comfortable. Time just comes to a standstill. Until finally you get some alone time, you expect a small nuclear explosion down there then all you hear is "_peh_"....
"No way, no ****ing way! You put me thru all that for THAT!!!"


----------



## cuppy

h00dz said:


> Just bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to party!


:evil Paaaaaaartay! :banana :boogie


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't know if it means I'm getting old if i look at child prodigies, even the ones who are like 17/18, and think i want them to be my kid instead of comparing myself to them.


----------



## cybernaut

I choose not to get attached to anyone especially to the ones who I barely know. It's not healthy for people like me...... 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## meganmila

Life is better when you are on something. Blah.


----------



## calichick

I should be a therapist.

I give some pretty great advice.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

Listening to a Tori Amos album-- a singer I happened upon after she was mentioned briefly in one of Neil Gaiman's books-- called "Strange Little Girls." I suppose that accurately describes me.


----------



## cuppy

Hmm! The Beast in "Beauty and the Beast" was only 21?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've met anxious people...I've met awkward people...I've met anxious awkward people...but I've never met anyone who is as consistently anxious & awkward to the degree I am on a regular basis


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Well, that was a massive disappointment... I'm not sure why I keep falling for such unlikely dreams.


----------



## Pompeii

Reasons why you are fat:

#336: You drive to a shop which is at most two minutes walk away.
#337: You buy two family size blocks of chocolate. Bloke behind counter gives you the, "Oh, great. It's the chocolate girl again." look.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm so anxious ):


----------



## Elad

fringe is so long it now slaps me in the face while running. such annoyance. much frustration. 

actually look like L from deathnote baggy sleep deprived eyes included. I decided to use a bobby pin to avoid the hair-slaps but I'm ashamed to admit its taken me about 20 minutes to figure out wth to actually do with it and I'm still not sure if its right.


----------



## probably offline

Sexual orientation:

* heterosexual [ ]
* homosexual [ ]
* bisexual [ ]
* Gillian Anderson's mouth [X]


----------



## PlayerOffGames

my hands are always cold and sweaty >_<


----------



## cafune

I have a thunderstorm in my stomach.

Also, nice try but you're not 'over it'.


----------



## smokeybob

Luck is a combination of preparation and opportunity.


----------



## ourwater

Menu (1933)

"Here's a quick way to dice the celery - the object being to do it without cutting off more than three or four fingers."


----------



## Jcgrey

shankcraft


----------



## Str

I just realized I don't need meditation to get the benefits it provides. I can get the same result with many other means.


----------



## MuckyMuck

My poor laptop doesnt sleep anymore, it most suffer from insomnia now. Hibernating is alright though, i wouldn't kick it out of bed for farting.


----------



## inerameia

My arms and legs feel like jelly. And I just slept all day. This is bothersome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK, I think the only way this is going to work is if I set myself a maximum post count by day. This will be my last one for today since clearly I've overdone it :lol

edit: or not, tomorrow


----------



## h00dz

My new kitty is so cute!


----------



## diamondheart89

h00dz said:


> My new kitty is so cute!


So fluffy and cute I'm gonna die.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

h00dz said:


> My new kitty is so cute!


:O aw.


----------



## Idontgetit

Dat kitty though. <3


----------



## TenYears

I just found out the average shelf life of a latex condom is about two years.

Yep, just threw all mine away. That was money well spent ha ha.


----------



## lifelikeahole

when in possession of a friends phone, always tell their friends how much your friend loves weed.


----------



## shelbster18

My mom makes some good eggrolls. :3


----------



## jlscho03

I'm hoping to see the waving stranger on the bus Monday. He waved at me last Monday. I, since I didn't know him, thought he was waving to someone behind me. When he turned away and sat down, I turned to look behind me and I was the only one on the bus... I then blushed wildly, throwing glances his way, then quickly looking out the window again. I want to see him again, but he looks really young, too young for me...

Yes, I'm attracted to someone I've seen once. A complete stranger.

I swear, any type of attention I get from a guy just goes straight to my head.


----------



## Charmander

*must... resist... starting... arguments*


----------



## crystaltears

*washrooms*

I hate the feeling of someone waiting outside for the washroom that I'm in (when there's only one or two stalls) while I'm trying to take a dump... I feel the pressure of hurrying it up and it's so awkward when you come out and it stinks in there :um


----------



## cuppy

h00dz said:


> My new kitty is so cute!


Oh my god ;__; <3 
kitty I wuvs you~ 
(Is his/her name really Fluffy Penguin?)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I couldn't really get into Brave New World until I reached the midway point, the first bit was a lot of jargon to swallow, now it's relatable & flowing however


----------



## calichick

I think that being able to experience ASMR sensations is amazing.

It shows the intricacies of the human brain and nervous system, in that one sense is not completely independent of another sense, and that hearing certain triggers/sounds opens the pathway in the brain for the sensation of translating sound to feeling.

I think that this type of neurology and a better understanding of it, will lead to new things in the future.

Maybe each person has the pathway to experience this. Some are more adept at it than others and I'm wondering why.

I find it fascinating how some people translate sight to taste. When they see the color red, they taste a certain thing in their mouth, or when they hear a certain sound, this translates to visual sensory motions.

Synesthesia sounds like almost magic of some sort. When in reality, we probably don't know half of what we're capable of. . .


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> Sometimes that sensation will kick in during random every day situations, like someone will be showing me how to do something and it will be just the right movements, sounds, tone of voice, and I'll kind of fall into a mini trance, enough to the point that I'm not even paying attention to the info being passed along, just experiencing that perfect mixture of senses.


That happened to me a lot in school. The quiet of the classroom and a particular pleasing noise that the teacher could be making (like writing marker on the blackboard or erasing or something) would put me in a trance, it's pretty cool. Also depended on how tired I was or wasn't.


----------



## h00dz

cuppy said:


> Oh my god ;__; <3
> kitty I wuvs you~
> (Is his/her name really Fluffy Penguin?)


lol no, don't listen to hush, shes cray cray 

His name is Harry


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Sometimes that sensation will kick in during random every day situations, like someone will be showing me how to do something and it will be just the right movements, sounds, tone of voice, and I'll kind of fall into a mini trance, enough to the point that I'm not even paying attention to the info being passed along, just experiencing that perfect mixture of senses.


I wish that I could experience it in my daily life.

I can only appreciate it at night, when I'm extremely focused and able to relax with a video on YT.

Otherwise, I have a short attention span and couldn't calm myself to have the patience to really absorb the sounds. I feel like it's a subconscious switch in your brain that you have to access and some people have a easier time doing that. I'm trying to find a way to access this during periods of high anxiety.


----------



## cuppy

Canadian Brotha said:


> I couldn't really get into Brave New World until I reached the midway point, the first bit was a lot of jargon to swallow, now it's relatable & flowing however


I want to read that again! Is that the one in the future, with the different classes of humans? I didn't really understand it when I first read it (back in high school...probably cause I would put off reading it until the very last moment; I would just skim through it :lol)



h00dz said:


> lol no, don't listen to hush, shes cray cray
> 
> His name is Harry


:lol
Harry~ ^__^ 
You're sooo lucky!!
cute cute cute cute!


----------



## KelsKels

I wish I was a more passionate/motivated person.

Also, this is how my day went:










Lots of derpage.


----------



## CharmedOne

TenYears said:


> I just found out the average shelf life of a latex condom is about two years.
> 
> Yep, just threw all mine away. That was money well spent ha ha.


Shoulda made some balloon animals.



calichick said:


> I think that being able to experience ASMR sensations is amazing.
> 
> It shows the intricacies of the human brain and nervous system, in that one sense is not completely independent of another sense, and that hearing certain triggers/sounds opens the pathway in the brain for the sensation of translating sound to feeling.
> 
> I think that this type of neurology and a better understanding of it, will lead to new things in the future.
> 
> Maybe each person has the pathway to experience this. Some are more adept at it than others and I'm wondering why.
> 
> I find it fascinating how some people translate sight to taste. When they see the color red, they taste a certain thing in their mouth, or when they hear a certain sound, this translates to visual sensory motions.
> 
> Synesthesia sounds like almost magic of some sort. When in reality, we probably don't know half of what we're capable of. . .


I've only watched a couple of the auditory ASMR videos, but they haven't worked for me. However, there were some videos where a woman brushed and styled another woman's hair, softly describing each step of what she was doing that put me in a trance. I think it's because I had really long hair as a little girl and all the other girls wanted to comb, brush, and braid my hair when we had group time on the carpet (like listening to the teacher read a story.) I'd be spaced out and pretty much hypnotized whenever they'd do that. Those videos evoke the same feelings. I'd have to watch a few of the other types to see if anything else triggers that in me. The odds are good--some music has that effect on me, so I'd guess other rhythmic sounds would, too.


----------



## Elad

nostalgia


----------



## calichick

CharmedOne said:


> I've only watched a couple of the auditory ASMR videos, but they haven't worked for me. However, there were some videos where a woman brushed and styled another woman's hair, softly describing each step of what she was doing that put me in a trance*. I think it's because I had really long hair as a little girl and all the other girls wanted to comb, brush,* and braid my hair when we had group time on the carpet (like listening to the teacher read a story.) I'd be spaced out and pretty much hypnotized whenever they'd do that. Those videos evoke the same feelings. I'd have to watch a few of the other types to see if anything else triggers that in me.


Me too actually. I loved when they would gently pull it and it'd create some friction on my scalp. I love scalp massages/scratching.

I actually first got into ASMR because I don't believe in spending $150+ for a 1 hour massage session and would watch instructional vids on youtube just to see/hear it and hopefully derive some pleasure from it.

Besides the obvious massage and scalp ones, you should see into vids with crinkling or light friction noises











Like with the last video, she tests out different sounds and types of triggers. That's a good way to test what you're more sensitive to audio wise.

The most famous one...Maria. Some of her vids, I just drop dead. Her voice, the airy quality, it's just instant switch off brain. It's done some major damage to the energy bill considering my laptop is on the entire night :lol


----------



## Stilla

Why do some people not wash their hands after going to the bathroom.

Why. 


Why.


----------



## CharmedOne

calichick said:


> Me too actually. I loved when they would gently pull it and it'd create some friction on my scalp. I love scalp massages/scratching.
> 
> I actually first got into ASMR because I don't believe in spending $150+ for a 1 hour massage session and would watch instructional vids on youtube just to see/hear it and hopefully derive some pleasure from it.
> 
> Besides the obvious massage and scalp ones, you should see into vids with crinkling or light friction noises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like with the last video, she tests out different sounds and types of triggers. That's a good way to test what you're more sensitive to audio wise.
> 
> The most famous one...Maria. Some of her vids, I just drop dead. Her voice, the airy quality, it's just instant switch off brain. It's done some major damage to the energy bill considering my laptop is on the entire night :lol


Thanks, I liked those. Maria was the one who did the hair videos I mentioned . Yeah, scalp massages, etc. are awesome. I have absolutely no anxiety about going to a hairstylist. I look forward to it.



Stilla said:


> Why do some people not wash their hands after going to the bathroom.
> 
> Why.
> 
> Why.


My roommate. And then he goes straight to the kitchen every time to fix himself something to eat, and touches everything. Ugh, so gross. :um


----------



## cuppy

Hush7 said:


> Cuppy, Hoody's kitty is named Fluffly Penguin. It's the only name he responds to. He hisses at anyone that calls him Harry.


:lol I thought so!! 
I hope h00dz takes lots of pictures of Fluffly Penguin while he's still a kitten, pretty soon he'll be a big harry cat. :b


----------



## cuppy

hmmmmm. A girl I went to high school with is now married


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't... What?






lol at 'oh hi Mark' dialogue. XD

Like watching someone's nightmare.


----------



## arnie

The mods are here. May SAS be at peace:


----------



## tbyrfan

Stilla said:


> Why do some people not wash their hands after going to the bathroom.
> 
> Why.
> 
> Why.





CharmedOne said:


> My roommate. And then he goes straight to the kitchen every time to fix himself something to eat, and touches everything. Ugh, so gross. :um


My freshman year roommate did this! So disgusting!! :no


----------



## Elad

what the hell happened last night, looks like I missed everything. 



Stilla said:


> Why do some people not wash their hands after going to the bathroom.
> 
> Why.
> 
> Why.


this is something unforgivable. disgusting.


----------



## shelbster18

Yay, The Help is on TV. I love this movie. ;3


----------



## MuckyMuck

Im going thru that phase again where i respond to everything with a variation of Rambos line "_Don't push it or I'll give you a war you won't believe_" in a deep macho voice.

Like when my mother asked me to get milk for her while i was in town, "_You want milk? I'll give you milk you wont believe_".
At first i find it hilarious but i do it so much it just becomes ridiculous and i have to stop myself while doing it.


----------



## Charmander

Had no idea you could order live fish on ebay to be sent through the post.


----------



## calichick

I think that it's sad, that in the past 2 years, I've considered moving locations just because there are no attractive men here in my city.

I've heard of people doing this, and just figured it was some escapist nonreality and a pretty petty reason to relocate, but I'm honestly considering it.

I even Googled on numerous occasions "Cities with highest ratio of Good looking/Single Men", and places like Denver, Austin and DC pop up.

Escapism or reality?

:stu


----------



## CharmedOne

Lotsa threads biting the dust today--some good, some bad.



Charmander said:


> Had no idea you could order live fish on ebay to be sent through the post.


And canned unicorn meat on amazon


----------



## meepie

My eyes are burning. I need to take a nap.


----------



## Kalliber

I can't believe i did that lol


----------



## Elad

go to my doctor to try some new medication and she seriously just pulls up a page and reads about it (mirtazapine) in front of me like its the first time shes heard of it (probably was) and then is like "well this sounds like it might work".










doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## rdrr

Just watched this video, interesting:


----------



## Lish3rs

Omg. I found out I just might be able to get Medicaid. xD


----------



## MuckyMuck

Ive always wondered, lets say a guy is going to commit suicide by jumping from a high bridge onto a rocky river far below. So, he climbs up on the wall of the bridge, but its slippy so he slips, bangs his head and falls dead on the bridge. 
Is that a suicide gone wrong? or right?


----------



## rdrr

You just never know what people are hiding behind their smiles.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Yet another missed opportunity... Uhm, no point in dwelling in regret, I just have to make new opportunities for myself.


----------



## shelbster18

The Swedish version of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo looks better. I didn't like the U.S. version. Kind of wanting to watch it but I can't. >_< Makes me want to read the books, too.


----------



## Lish3rs

Welp. I had a massive migraine. So, I took a couple Ibuprofens. Well, now I have really bad nausea. I'm pretty sure I ate not too long ago too!

This is one of the things that makes me realize the complexity of drugs and how they just lead to other problems in the body >_>.

Oh wells, not a biggie though. xD

(Let's just hope my stomach tissue won't be gone by the mornin' xD)


----------



## lifelikeahole

How many bones have the guys from jackass broken, combined? o.0


----------



## shelbster18

;o


----------



## KelsKels

Im on a Mexican whoooaaa radiooo.

Need. More. Weird 80s music.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Leffe Blonde is such a gorgeous beer! It's been a while since I've enjoyed her beauty



shelbster18 said:


> The Swedish version of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo looks better. I didn't like the U.S. version. Kind of wanting to watch it but I can't. >_< Makes me want to read the books, too.


The Swedish version is better. The differences are miniscule in terms of plot/look but I just found the feel to be more engaging, plus you get the whole trilogy. I've not read the book though



shelbster18 said:


> ;o


That was an amusing vid to watch first thing after sitting down from work, lol. That snake saved his tongue tease for last, a real professional, haha


----------



## AskNoQuarter

I'm gonna just pretend the overwhelming anxiety is a good buzz!


----------



## arnie

Protesters in Ukraine built a *CATAPULT *to attack the police with rocks.

http://rt.com/news/ukraine-catapult-protesters-arming-903/

Livestream of the riots: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/euromajdan/pop-out


----------



## Elad

one day I want at least one kid, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want a son but either way it would be amazing. wife or not doesn't really matter, could just be in a long term relationship. these are just a couple of things I want out of this life.

my greatest fear would be getting with someone vindictive or selfish, who separates me from my family for whatever reason. I can't imagine how much of a hole that would rip into a person, just the thought alone hurts and I'm not even in the situation.. its .. frightening.

but why am I even thinking about this at 24? I need to get my testosterone levels checked.


----------



## Kalliber

We be up in da club


----------



## cafune

This set is so charming. Where can I get it.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Ally

Where would one find unfrosted pop tarts? I didn't know that was even possible :um


----------



## KelsKels

You know what? I dont give a crap.. if I lose my hours, I lose my hours. Im not going to run out today and find pants for work that fit the "dress code" that I didnt even know we had. It wouldve been really nice if I was informed of what to wear a little bit more than 2 days before the owner is coming to town. Im wearing the same things and if they get pissed, I couldnt really care less.


----------



## diamondheart89

It looks like this outside:


----------



## millenniumman75

**102,000 posts**


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> one day I want at least one kid, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want a son but either way it would be amazing. wife or not doesn't really matter, could just be in a long term relationship. these are just a couple of things I want out of this life.
> 
> my greatest fear would be getting with someone vindictive or selfish, who separates me from my family for whatever reason. I can't imagine how much of a hole that would rip into a person, just the thought alone hurts and I'm not even in the situation.. its .. frightening.
> 
> but why am I even thinking about this at 24? I need to get my testosterone levels checked.


 It's more important than you think. This is from the family of a brother who got himself into one of those relationships. I see him 5 hours a year maximum now. Other than that, it's a text every three months or so. Fortunately, he's only about 2 1/2 hours away _this_ year. He was 13 hours away last year.



cafune said:


> This set is so charming. Where can I get it.


Somehow, the thought of eyeballs and mucous membranes makes this delightful coffee set offputting. :um


----------



## housebunny




----------



## DisneyMisfit

I hate being disturbed and scared, yet I'm drawn to things that will disturb and scare me...


----------



## shelbster18

Canadian Brotha said:


> The Swedish version is better. The differences are miniscule in terms of plot/look but I just found the feel to be more engaging, plus you get the whole trilogy. I've not read the book though
> 
> That was an amusing vid to watch first thing after sitting down from work, lol. That snake saved his tongue tease for last, a real professional, haha


Haha, I saw the trailer for it last night. Looks pretty cool. ;3 I didn't realize how long the U.S. version was. It's almost three hours. I had to look it up. I watched it over at someone's place. But it didn't seem that long. O_O

I've already seen it five times. xD Don't know why I keep watching it. I just find it very hilarious. =]


----------



## cosmicslop

drove by saw some guy standing along on the road staring at the ocean by himself, and all i could think of was "same." whatever he was thinking i'm 95% sure i would understand.


----------



## calichick

The f*** kind of dress is this that is going for $137?

Nobody has good fashions anymore. Guess good taste went out the door with Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga, and Katie Perry uke


----------



## catcharay

I love carbs too much for my own good


----------



## Amocholes

Yesterday was strange. Got a large bonus at work. Came home and my cable box was counting down in hexadecimal (Still doing it) and found out that an old friend was killed in a car wreck.


----------



## Kalliber

This song my jam


----------



## Just Lurking

These _woe is me_ virgin / 'forever-alone' type threads just seem to keep multiplying.

There are so many of them that "*New Posts*" is even starting to put me off.


----------



## Jcgrey

Trouble it will find you wherever you go oh oh


----------



## MuckyMuck

cosmicslop said:


> drove by saw some guy standing along on the road staring at the ocean by himself, and all i could think of was "same." *whatever he was thinking i'm 95% sure i would understand*.


What if he was thinking;
"_I wonder if i ran fast enough could i run across the surface, surely i could. I was the fastest in my class and even mr wagstaff said he never seen anyone faster than me. Thats it im doing it, tomorrow im coming back here in my underpants and im going to run across the ocean. That will show them, all those people who said i was crazy, we'll see who's crazy tomorrow, not me, thats who heheheheahahahahmwahahahaahMWAHAHAHAHAHA_"

or

"_I love you Mr Ocean and i want to have all your babies, hit me with your rhythm stick!_"


----------



## CharmedOne

max4225 said:


> ?


That's so cute. The dress. And her hair. I would wear that dress, just not in that color. That shade makes me look like death.


----------



## Purplefresh

Should I or should I not? Hmmm...


----------



## Mochyn

Purplefresh said:


> Should I or should I not? Hmmm...


 DO IT!!!! (I don't know what it is, I just had the urge to say that)


----------



## probably offline

I really dislike how western, animated movies look these days.


----------



## fanatic203

A thread in S & C actually gave me a nightmare.


----------



## cybernaut

I successfully replaced my Macbook battery myself without calling Apple. What a nerve-wrecking process, but totally worth it :yes. It saved me the $200 or whatever.Now I get a good 7 hours worth of battery compared to 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## shelbster18

**** ergophobia. ._____.


----------



## cosmicslop

MuckyMuck said:


> What if he was thinking;
> "_I wonder if i ran fast enough could i run across the surface, surely i could. I was the fastest in my class and even mr wagstaff said he never seen anyone faster than me. Thats it im doing it, tomorrow im coming back here in my underpants and im going to run across the ocean. That will show them, all those people who said i was crazy, we'll see who's crazy tomorrow, not me, thats who heheheheahahahahmwahahahaahMWAHAHAHAHAHA_"
> 
> or
> 
> "_I love you Mr Ocean and i want to have all your babies, hit me with your rhythm stick!_"


totally relatable.


----------



## KelsKels

Oh I do not want to wake up in 7 hours and go to work and meet Mr. Owner man. Fml Im so not excited.

Oh well. All these bad b****es man, they want the dick.


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Amocholes

Just Lurking said:


> These _woe is me_ virgin / 'forever-alone' type threads just seem to keep multiplying.
> 
> There are so many of them that "*New Posts*" is even starting to put me off.


They would rather wallow in self pity than to do something about it.


----------



## euphoria04

Pick up the pieces and go home.


----------



## Kalliber

Really don't want to go :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've had this job 2 weeks & I can barely hold myself together, I'll very likely be fired. Not to mention all the lifting does a number on my back


----------



## vanilla90

See the time we shared it was precious to me
But all the while I was dreaming of revelry


----------



## TenYears

From one of my favorite movies. Sometimes I think I live in an Alice in Wonderland world.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Thoughts arrive like butterflies


----------



## uffie

It's 9:46pm and all I'm thinking about is our future together and how great it's going to be. I'm so in love with you it's ridiculous.


----------



## calichick

I think that I should start appreciate being white (mostly white).


I sat through dozens of interviews where minorities (Indians mainly), intelligent, well spoken, never stuttered, good looking) were candidates, and I literally could not see a good reason why not to hire them, but human resources rejected each one of them.

This kind of discrimination that still exists is appalling and I don't know an ounce of what it means.

Maybe white guys aren't so bad. This kind of scared me a little bit, this incident today. Because a really good looking Arabic man asked me out a few years back, and I just could not say yes because of the cultural barrier and me not knowing if my kids are going to look like me if thing got serious between us.

I gave him my number but never responded to his texts.


----------



## Elad

had a weird dream involving someone from this website, well sort of, since I met their family and made friends with their dad after he made me a bbq and we shot the **** about sports and stuff and laughing about guy stuff. then was involved in some kids birthday party who was disabled so he sat in the corner while everyone celebrated for him, I was unaware I was standing infront of the birthday cake whilst his mom was trying to take a photo. really rustled her jimmies but she said nothing since they didnt speak english.


u wot m8?


----------



## AceEmoKid

This gif is so amazing. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Idontgetit

^ slightly disturbed, but that made my day


----------



## licorice

I wonder if David Tennant's wife ever asks him to do quotes or if she just hates the thought of Doctor Who after hearing about it constantly.


----------



## Roberto

Why is it that whenever you have to pee kind of bad, when you approach the area of the bathroom it becomes almost uncontrollable to the point that you can't control it for even 5 seconds? What is that?


----------



## red3002

HA! Dude what is wrong with you? You are ****ing insane! Wait, no your not... calm down calm down you are the sane one here.


----------



## Stilla

Just remembered I got a phone and text yesterday saying I missed a deliverance of goods to my home. 

1. I haven't ordered anything.
2. My bf hasn't bought me anything.
3. they told me to contact them which I conveniently forgot. Gah. Another thing to worry about until monday, great.


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Ally

I want to try Tim Hortons new red velvet muffins. Hope they have them in Canada!


----------



## cybernaut

Did it really just snow in the sub-tropics today? Insane.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Drizzle has to be the worst type of rain, you think 'nah its only light rain' and next thing you know your soaked.


----------



## shelbster18

Forget those people shelbster. They can just all go and eat some doodoo! >:[


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do people come here and exclusively post pictures?


----------



## Charmander

I'm trying to look for a song on the Lord of the Rings soundtrack that has a dramatic "DUH DUN... DUH DUN" sound but I can't find it. Grr.


----------



## PandaBearx

Miss how things used to be :sigh


----------



## Monotony

Damn I should have bought all the Hershey's cookies and creme kisses they had well they're still on the shelves.


----------



## vanilla90

I should probably stop drinking. And I should probably stop smoking. I should probably do a lot of things.

But being able to fit in... Having friends after being so long without a sense of any comrades to share a time with... It's too much, it's too good.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> Forget those people shelbster. They can just all go and eat some doodoo! >:[


Some sloppy, sloppy doodoo!!! :twisted


----------



## TenYears

Houstonians, after it freezes...


----------



## AceEmoKid

That moment you realize you don't actually know much about your friend(s) except their emotional issues. That's a little bit backwards. I think emotional problems are really important, yes, but how can you possibly be friends with someone who is just a shell of a person with lots of emotional baggage? This may be a bit of an exaggeration. But finding big things out about a person you consider one of you best friends via anywhere but from their own mouth.....well, maybe superficial things, i.e. what their major of study is/was, or that they have a job currently -- that's really disconcerting. And it makes me question how strong the relationship really is. 

I'm starting to doubt whether I have any real "friends" at all. Or, maybe, I do have at least one friend, but I don't know them nearly as well as I thought I did. Probably barely at all. And where they used to be a comfort, a reason for me to keep living, physical evidence that I'm actually worth friendship -- that's all been shattered. Maybe they've been pretending. Just using me. Or pitying me. Maybe they got bored of me a long time ago, but I'm just too overly nice and over-the-top with keeping interactions and conversations going, even when there's nothing to say, that they couldn't drop me. I'm just too pathetic. They figure, why not humor this person. 

I feel terrible. I feel absolutely terrible.


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Houstonians, after it freezes...


lol Austin is the same 
"Omg frost,whatever will we do!"


----------



## AceEmoKid

I have the urge to hug everyone who has ever had any modicum of positive influence in my life. And I'm talkin' bout real hugs. Not internet ones. But my location prevents me from hugging anyone I care about. Which sucks, because moments I seek out physical affection are extremely rare. The feeling will pass and I will feel dissatisfied not having been able to fulfill it. :c


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The tall brunette at the liquor store counter...


----------



## calichick

Skinny people freak me out.

Skinny to me is quite possibly the most unattractive feature any sex can be. A guy not having muscle mass or a girl not having an a**. Nobody should be rail thin unless there's some sort of famine affecting your country.

I really do not understand it. Even if they have the most gorgeous face, skinny makes someone unhealthy looking and appearance unsightly.

I keep on seeing this guy at my work passing by my window and he appears to be the grim reaper, he's dressed in all black, and his body is thinner than my arm, pale like the moon.

I do not like skinny.


----------



## cuppy

Hahaha :lol
I'm sure their moms loved this 

If, like me, you couldn't figure out what he's saying about the cup:

"U starts UDON; there's some in this cu-u-up~" :yes

You're welcome.


----------



## cuppy

whee~


----------



## cuppy

Go outside, everyone. 

I wonder if there's a CD of these...


----------



## cuppy

Last one, I promise!


----------



## Elad

Forgot just how funny The Mask was, has to be the original and greatest troll of all time.






"sorry wrong pocket" lol every ****ing time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Feels like I am slowly dying, and I am finally able to start growing a beard. At least that's something.


----------



## Kalliber

This weather is cray cray


----------



## shelbster18

cuppy said:


> Some sloppy, sloppy doodoo!!! :twisted


lmao! xD I don't know why but that just really cracked me up.  Oh gosh. :lol


----------



## h00dz

Happy Australia Day :yay


----------



## cosmicslop

the fleeting pleasure of a warm robe straight out of the dryer is the best way to learn about the reality of impermanence.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> lmao! xD I don't know why but that just really cracked me up.  Oh gosh. :lol


We could inject it into some fancy-looking chocolates, and have them eat that, too :evil

*"Why thank you, shelbster. This tastes....different--"*
"--It's French!! :yes"
*"Oh! Oh yes, yum-yum Fancy~ "*
":twisted"


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> Happy Australia Day :yay


Will you be having beer for breakfast?


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Will you be having beer for breakfast?


Yes


----------



## komorikun

Most of the Australians I met in Japan had beer for breakfast, including the women.


----------



## Elad

COME ON WAWRINKA!

as a massive Federer fan I've had to accept he can't beat Nadal in majors, its sad but after a while you have to face facts as to not get your hopes up and crushed every time. 

Wawrinka holding it down for the big one handed backhanders, will be praying for that beautiful blocky swiss.


----------



## estse

I want to orgasm in outer space.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

d^_^b


----------



## Elad

mark101 said:


> +1
> 
> I could have written the exact same
> 
> Bit worried now those painkillers have kicked in :blank


Rafa takes the third set...










If Stan goes behind early next set...... . Have to admire the mental toughness of Rafa though, guy is such a beast.


----------



## h00dz

Australia booing rapha, really? Thats just disgusting.


----------



## Mochyn

So gutted I missed the tennis.


----------



## Elad

mark101 said:


> Only when he came back from a time out medical break plus Stan had been arguing with the Umpire because they wouldn't tell him what the injury was.
> I love Rafa but today I wondered if there was a little bit of gamesmanship going on there :blank
> 
> It all came good in the end and he got an ovation from the crowd


Yeah it was a good match in the end. Despite nadals problems stan was hitting beautifully in the first two sets. Also nice to see someone else get slam (or should i say keep nadal from federers record huehuehue) for a change, although I cant see him coming through both djoko/rafa again.. but who knows.

Its only a matter of time before nadal passes federer. Assuming he can stop the injuries... 13 at 27 years old having missed a few due to injuries.. getting harder and harder to not call him the best with his wins against fed.


----------



## renegade disaster

looking on my local freecycle site, there is a woman offering her pair of knickers.

lol.


----------



## mattmc

renegade disaster said:


> looking on my local freecycle site, there is a woman offering her pair of knickers.
> 
> lol.


the idea of getting a stranger's panties confuses me. how would you know she wore them? unless she took them off right in front of you and handed them to you. but the whole getting mailed them thing. na, I don't think it's for me.

then what do you do when you have them? do you eventually wash them? I don't understand how it works.


----------



## PandaBearx

Superman marathon!


----------



## renegade disaster

mattmc said:


> the idea of getting a stranger's panties confuses me. how would you know she wore them? unless she took them off right in front of you and handed them to you. but the whole getting mailed them thing. na, I don't think it's for me.
> 
> then what do you do when you have them? do you eventually wash them? I don't understand how it works.


neither do I, also I don't quite know whether they are for fetishists or another person takes them because they are so hard up they can't afford a new pair! but surely _no-one_ is that hard up?... I think most people would draw the line at underwear when getting used clothes lol.


----------



## KelsKels

Makeup alley just keeps giving me constant database errors.. uuuughhghghg. Im just going to try a bunch of different eyeliners until maybe Ill find the holy grail thatll be dark, easy to apply, and stay on my freakin eyes.


----------



## Elad

only a few months left on this lease.

no idea where I'm going next. :blank


----------



## mattmc

renegade disaster said:


> neither do I, also I don't quite know whether they are for fetishists or another person takes them because they are so hard up they can't afford a new pair! but surely _no-one_ is that hard up?... I think most people would draw the line at underwear when getting used clothes lol.


definitely for fetishists. in Japan you can supposedly buy used panties out of a vending machine. but the only way I can see me being interested is if the girl gave them to me right there. preferably a girl I knew at least a little bit. then it'd be like a memento.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

so much good music


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> Been stealing candy from my roommates cupboard so I felt bad and bought him a new bag of candy. Not a day later and I'm already stealing that candy too.


Noooo~ You are a grown man, buy your own candy!!


----------



## meganmila

Um, so we might get snow here and it's supposed to be freezing the next couple days.


----------



## Owl-99

meganmila said:


> Um, so we might get snow here and it's supposed to be freezing the next couple days.


Snow in Houston :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've spent way more money on cabs & liquor than I should have this week


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh. I want to be her. Im seriously considering buying some of those garder belt leggings.. but I dont think Id look nearly as good in them and Id probably be way to self conscious to wear them.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## MindOverMood

Beyonce at the Grammy's


----------



## Elad

No matter how hard I try, I simply cannot stand macklemore.. I mean his album wasn't bad but its just something about the guy. Even when he tries to do "nice" things it just makes me dislike him even more.

example: text message he sent to kendrick lamar after grammys, which of course he posted on twitter










guy just seems fake as ****.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think OKC is trolling me. Last time I checked my profile about a week ago, I only had around 30 "likes" (profile rating of 4 or 5 starts). Suddenly I go back on today and I have 167. 

Wat.

They are really desperate to keep users active and buying the add-on premium features (to see who "likes" you). I hadn't even changed my profile since the last time I went on.


----------



## SuperSky

15 ice cream bars. HOW THE ****. I can not look at her the same way ever again. Dear god. What. The. ****. Is. This.

I wanted one ice cream bar. Instead I discover this horrible nightmarish atrocity. Fifteen. Fifteen. FIFTEEN. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14...15.

I used to like the number 15. But now it's associated with THIS. Holy ****ing ****.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Elad

woe is me.


----------



## Ally

Monkey Butter is an amazzzing name for peanut butter. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## PandaBearx

I want to get my life rolling a little faster.....maybe get a job while in college part time, or join something. I just don't feel socially involved in many things. I'm anxious as all he** and get panic attacks easily, but I still oddly like to be around people.


----------



## ratbag

Wednesday is going to be busy.


----------



## Jcgrey

Benzo tolerance sucks. Time to feel normal without HAVING to take 4mg a day


----------



## AceEmoKid

Some guy I've been talking to on OKC since I practically joined has lately been implying that I exhibit narcissistic traits. He keeps suggesting I research it further and watch some movies with narcissistic characters to see if I may be a match.

Jesus ****ing christ. I probably am a narcissist for making this post, complaining about my personal issues as always, but it annoys me that he feels entitled to "play doctor" and suggest what else I may have wrong with me, unsolicited. He doesn't even know me. I hardly interact with him purposely even, because most of the time he annoys the **** out of me, yet he still feels as if he "knows" me.


----------



## Consider

those crown shots though


----------



## shelbster18

We're supposed to have snow, sleet, and rain tomorrow!


----------



## Monotony




----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> I think OKC is trolling me. Last time I checked my profile about a week ago, I only had around 30 "likes" (profile rating of 4 or 5 starts). Suddenly I go back on today and I have 167.
> 
> Wat.
> 
> They are really desperate to keep users active and buying the add-on premium features (to see who "likes" you). I hadn't even changed my profile since the last time I went on.


One of those was me ^_^ lol



Monotony said:


>


:lol cute!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I got a message from OKC that says they'd like me to moderate because I'm such a loyal member. lololololoolololol. Not sure if they send these to a lot of people; a little strange, although I guess I have been active in the past couple days there.



cuppy said:


> One of those was me ^_^ lol


wait...for realsies? how'd you find my profile?


----------



## Kalliber

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## cosmicslop

Why does the night time in Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town sound like Day 1 after the apocalypse and complete end of the human race. Just this low rumbling wind sound effect going through empty land and one lone cooing bird.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Update: Modding on OKC is the best and worst thing ever.

Tons of reports I have to vote on with photos of nude girls, troll/fake photographs (some of them are pretty funny), close ups of dongs -- everything.

I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Charmander

There's a Game of Thrones video game?!?! :eyes

*checks to see if it's rubbish*


Edit: Yes it is.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

can i habe piza ples


----------



## diamondheart89

That moment you realize all those really awesome random songs you're searching up are by the same person. O_O Must. acquire. everything.


----------



## Owl-99

I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
Fvcking Summer


----------



## Amocholes

-18 brrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Summer is incredibly overrated.


----------



## Consider

feeling unusually hungry. might actually eat breakfast today


----------



## cafune

Boredom kills.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ First meal of the day...whiskey with a side of herb

~ I need to find out when the next season of Vikings comes out


----------



## Vuldoc

My room looks like someone set off a bomb in it.


----------



## typemismatch

I've been thinking. It wasn't easy but when I put my mind to it I could do it. My head hurts now a little bit.


----------



## ratbag

Interview tomorrow. Crank the anxiety.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Totally just flirted with the delivery gal order take...only on the odd occasion when I'm stoned & drunk does it go so smooth


----------



## shelbster18

I can see snow out my window. ;3 All the schools in my town got out today and tomorrow.


----------



## h00dz

I think Shelbster18 has 75% of the posts in this thread. :teeth


----------



## Idontgetit

MadTroll153 said:


> Summer is incredibly overrated.


Not when you live in Canada


----------



## lifelikeahole

When in doubt, play with fire. :twisted


----------



## Elad

word to describe the past 24 hours: lacklustre

not sure why i'm so fatigued all the time. really need to get off effexor. really need to get a better doctor. going to jump on the phenibut train. where the **** am i going to live in 3 months? i can't decide wtf to do.

brb stocking up on cardboard boxes from supermarkets (to ****ing live in)


----------



## Mochyn

I liked my coarse old towels, I can't get dry with soft fluffy new towels!


----------



## dal user

vanilla90 said:


> I should probably stop drinking. And I should probably stop smoking. I should probably do a lot of things.
> 
> But being able to fit in... Having friends after being so long without a sense of any comrades to share a time with... It's too much, it's too good.


Smoking a bifta to fit in?

You need to lay off the cigs son. Bad habbit lad.


----------



## Ineko

Mochyn said:


> I liked my coarse old towels, I can't get dry with soft fluffy new towels!


wash the new ones before using and let them air dry if possible, problem solved


----------



## ratbag

I said "um" an innumerable amount of times in my interview. I wasn't very energetic either. Oops.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Movies are never good as the books


----------



## Umpalumpa

I hate those green bugs with huge armor that enter to the house and they just crash in everything on the way like they are kamikazes and make so much god damn noise, they don't see for **** the ****ers


----------



## Umpalumpa

The first seasons of South Park were so good, and now it's so ****ty I don't even bother watching it, maybe I'm getting old..


----------



## TenYears

I wonder how many "boyfriends" my ex-wife has on the side. I mean, aside from her live-in boyfriend. I bet it's at least two. At least. When I saw him for the first time last weekend, all I could think of was "you poor, poor sorry excuse for a man, you have no idea what you've gotten yourself into".


----------



## cuppy

It's 2014 o__o 

IT'S 2014!!


----------



## huh

I kind of miss this place sometimes. The trolls...the gender wars...the thread locks. I miss you SAS.


----------



## millyxox

I need new friends. My current ones never want to go out. I asked them: So what are we doing Friday night? It's my day off, maybe we can go out. Their response: Don't want to go out. Staying in to watch netflix. 

WTF. All they do is watch movies, we never go out. That's not what I call having a life.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

My anxiety seems to be evaporating lately. People have been treating me better, and I've reacted better, and I have less control of myself which makes me worry less somehow. I'm mildly happy, too. It's all odd. I just hope the depression doesn't come back. Maybe I'm bipolar


----------



## KelsKels

Meh sometimes I feel like nothing about myself matters. Ive thought about buying new clothes and makeup.. and things Id like to do. But when I do get new things or think of new projects, I just think "Why the hell does it matter? You have no life. No one gives a crap at all about you."


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate
> Fvcking Summer


So lucky.


----------



## Grog

My battery if about to go flat 
My internet usage is about to exceed its allowance 
I'm going fishing for dinner .


----------



## Consider

quick wake look time fall back think fog up go hard right back track slip up forward front 
think more peddle ware turn round shock treat oh snap more thoughts please


----------



## lifelikeahole

Some people actually don't know how to act, unfortunately they sometimes wind up on what would be my favorite tv shows.


----------



## Elad

embarrassing moment for the day.

go and get most of my groceries for the week, so I have quite a lot of stuff. put it all on the checkout conveyor belt, everything is cool. lots of people around, really busy.

get to the cashier and I go to get my card from wallet... card not there. ****kkkkkkkkk. can't see it. o **** o ****. searching in and out to no avail. the mom and pop behind me getting rustled.

worst nightmare since I'm feeling a bit anxious at the moment. put all my **** in the basket and tell the dude I forgot my card. every time I reached to put some food back felt like an hour, some hyperbolic time chamber ****.

walk away feeling like an idiot, then look in my wallet one more time. eureka. its there, hidden to the side. wait in line for another 20 minutes. fml.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm going timber~~


----------



## Citrine

Tigress? From Kung fu Panda?! How does she even remotely remind u of me (other than the fact that I'm asian...) Id be the last person to probably ever loose my temper...maybe ish.


----------



## Elad

went on a wikipedia adventure and ended up looking at johnny depps page to see his upcoming movies.. then I spot this..



> Depp has been dating actress and model Amber Heard since 2012 after the pair met on the set of the film The Rum Diary.












I know I'll never get her but god damn. 50 year old johnny depp is injecting cialis and smashing that nightly.










I hate you johnny depp.


----------



## PandaBearx

Kind of make people uncomfortable with my awkwardness, kind of don't care anymore.










It's their problem not mine.


----------



## Monotony

I will be very disapointed if ESO doesn't find away to include unarmed. The lack of mages running around killing things with their fist will be sorely missed.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Pas tout à fait.


----------



## Ineko

ok I'm cold, itchy, lonely, have **** to do and my body decides to get horny!?!?!? dafug u damn hormones?!? I hate being female


----------



## krites

My favourite vocalist just replied to a comment I made on his band's facebook page. It feels kind of cool to be noticed by a celebrity


----------



## mattmc

PandaBearx said:


> Kind of make people uncomfortable with my awkwardness, kind of don't care anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their problem not mine.


Other people experiencing awkwardness can be exquisite. Particularly if it's a normal person that isn't used to it. Takes no time at all for them to go stir crazy.



krites said:


> My favourite vocalist just replied to a comment I made on his band's facebook page. It feels kind of cool to be noticed by a celebrity


Yeah it's nice to have an exchange with someone you're a fan of. I told these actresses they have cute feet on a live chat. Luckily they took it well. I also asked when they were going to marry each other. They thought that was funny. Even though I was completely serious.

Another time me and my crew sent happy birthday wishes to an actress. She didn't thank me directly but she thanked people in general. Meaning she almost definitely saw what I sent and appreciated it. That felt good.


----------



## lifelikeahole

Where do penguins come from?


----------



## vanilla90

Just one more fight and I'll be history. Yes I will straight up leave your ****. And you'll be the one who's left missing me.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I lived in Colorado. Or had friends like I used to have. They used to laugh at me, hysterically, because a nickel bag would last me a whole week.


----------



## meganmila

TenYears said:


> I wish I lived in Colorado. Or had friends like I used to have. They used to laugh at me, hysterically, because a nickel bag would last me a whole week.


Let's both move to Breckinridge, but I wouldn't have fun with putting on like 4 layers of clothing :blank


----------



## Consider

i think its time for some old school mgmt and a few brews


----------



## shelbster18

I just remembered a dream I had a week ago where my dad told me I had an amazing figure. uke That's all I remember about that dream. I don't think I want to remember what else happened.


----------



## TenYears

meganmila said:


> Let's both move to Breckinridge, but I wouldn't have fun with putting on like 4 layers of clothing :blank


Ha ha would be awesome. I'd be comfortably numb, so I wouldn't feel the cold.


----------



## meganmila

I would do Pharrell. He reminds me of a guy I used to be FWB's with. Weird cause he was half Asian. Is Pharrell half Asian? It doesn't say, I guess not.

But damn at The Grammys.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

I'm feeling lonely. When I was young, that would mean I would find companionship in my stories but now I just feel alone. Writing isn't fun anymore, it's just another chore almost, one that I can do badly and feel regret about doing badly, but then I feel pride when I do it well. 

Everyone's gone. What do I do? What the socially anxious do-- worry about finding new people to surround themselves with, and getting anxiety attacks just thinking about the process.

I'm not even sure I want to be around people anymore.


----------



## mattmc

Really sad that she died even though she's a character.

Honestly, I wouldn't be sad at all if she died happy. But it was a cruel and senseless death. A discompassionate act of extreme apathy. She could have been loved. You should have loved her.

She wasn't perfect. She made mistakes. But she was ready to love. She was your's to love.


----------



## calichick

My laugh is really loud and obnoxious sounding. It's not like a gradual build up, it actually starts at the high note. And stays there.

I wonder if guys find this enduring and cute or just plain annoying. :con 

As I use laughter as a nervous coping mechanism, the louder it is, the more uncertain and uncomfortable I am, which is really becoming amplified these days...


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> My laugh is really loud and obnoxious sounding. It's not like a gradual build up, it actually starts at the high note. And stays there.
> 
> I wonder if guys find this enduring and cute or just plain annoying. :con
> 
> As I use laughter as a nervous coping mechanism, the louder it is, the more uncertain and uncomfortable I am, which is really becoming amplified these days...


I'm guessing just plain annoying and really irritating. :yes


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> I'm guessing just plain annoying and really irritating. :yes


 I tend to think Canadian accents are annoying, but when they're coming out of a hot guy, the OUYT and ABOUYT grows on me.


----------



## KelsKels

I am so much happier when Im drunk. Its true. Also... fml. I have to work from 8am-9pm tomorrow. Last day of the stupid 7.99 sale. Bleeeehg.

Also.. Juicy J cant rap for sh**. A 2 year old could write rhymes that flow better.


----------



## SuperSky

Elad said:


> went on a wikipedia adventure and ended up looking at johnny depps page to see his upcoming movies.. then I spot this..


As I was reading this, I thought you were going to be upset that Depp was off the market


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> I am so much happier when Im drunk. Its true. Also... fml. I have to work from 8am-9pm tomorrow. Last day of the stupid 7.99 sale. Bleeeehg.
> 
> Also.. Juicy J cant rap for sh**. A 2 year old could write rhymes that flow better.


I could eat Alphabet cereal and s**t better rhymes than Juicy J.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Jesus Christ, days off work are boring as ****.

Goes to show how empty my life is I 'spose.


----------



## Kalliber

Let me be your ruler


----------



## ratbag

I made a traffic violation on my driving test. Now I get to do it again.


----------



## probably offline

Many shirts look better if you turn them inside out. I like visible seams. There's a little surprise inside each clothing item.


----------



## Mochyn

**** **** **** **** **** I can't believe I'm going swimming tonight, will I do it or will I bottle it? hmmm only time will tell.


----------



## MetalPearls

*I want a boyfriend.. and then I don't want a boyfriend. I want to cuddle.. but I also want to punch someone in the gut. I want it rough in bed.. but then I want to strangle you a little bit afterwards. I want to be loved.. but I'm not so sure anyone can handle my kind of love.* Oh and I have a urge to buy a iguana for a pet... ??? Idk. -_-


----------



## Ape in space

I'm watching a Lifetime movie on my computer called 'Girl fight'. That's good watchin'. opcorn


----------



## Elad

beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. 

beeeeeaaach apartment.

i wants. i so wants.

*spoiled child voice*


----------



## scintilla

Thinking about bleaching my hair.


----------



## Elad

Elad said:


> beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment. beach apartment.
> 
> beeeeeaaach apartment.
> 
> i wants. i so wants.
> 
> *spoiled child voice*


reneging this comment upon finding out i'd have to room with some old smelly surfer.










~ on to the next one


----------



## Charmander

Would've been nice if my dental hygienist hadn't been having a random conversation with her colleague while she had that sharp utensil in my mouth.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow, so I did 25 haircuts today. I feel like death warmed over. But I met a mortician today.. so that was pretty sweet. He had killer sideburns.


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> Would've been nice if my dental hygienist hadn't been having a random conversation with her colleague while she had that sharp utensil in my mouth.


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

You get a few new piercings while you were there?

Mishandled dental instruments... Yeah, I know how that goes...

A few years ago, I was having a root canal done, and (because the procedure itself wasn't fun enough), they let a bleach solution get down my throat. Oops. Suffice it to say, bleach and the inside of one's throat -- they don't mix very well. The Lurker was _not pleased_ after that appointment.


----------



## Stilla

I wanna see Walter Mitty tonight but just the travelling to the closest movie theatre would take 3 hours. 

Reasons I hate this city #710


----------



## Shizuma

I enjoy to sing so much.


----------



## Kalliber

And we'll never be royals


----------



## Just Lurking

What does a hitman run these days?


----------



## meganmila

Just Lurking said:


> What does a hitman run these days?


 Who do you want to kill?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to make a homemade oreo blizzard. ;3


----------



## CharmedOne

Just Lurking said:


> What does a hitman run these days?





meganmila said:


> Who do you want to kill?





shelbster18 said:


> I'm going to make a homemade oreo blizzard. ;3


The power of suggestion: I read Shelbster's as, "I'm going to make a hitman oreo blizzard."

That'd be one way of getting rid of the body...


----------



## Monotony

God damn why have I been so ****ing tired all month :bash


----------



## Ineko

KelsKels said:


> Wow, so I did 25 haircuts today. I feel like death warmed over. But I met a mortician today.. so that was pretty sweet. He had killer sideburns.


pls do something with my mop, I'm about to shave this crap off, Celt if would kill my SA bring attention to myself


----------



## KelsKels

Ineko said:


> pls do something with my mop, I'm about to shave this crap off, Celt if would kill my SA bring attention to myself


I would totally help you out... if I was anywhere close to Texas! If we ever have an SAS community, Ill be the hair stylist. Id be great.. Id never have to struggle making small talk again.


----------



## Charmander

Thank you JK Rowling. :nw


----------



## calichick

Men over the age of 18, please don't take pictures with cat and put as profile photo on social media.

It is creepy and below any form of a shirtless selfie.










thanx bye


----------



## meganmila

Man, this St. Lucia "all eyes on you" song can be pretty amazing.


----------



## Consider

meganmila said:


> Man, this St. Lucia "all eyes on you" song can be pretty amazing.


september is better 
but thats only opinion


----------



## aGenericUsername

I really want to try meth... or crack cocaine. It'd be nice to make it myself but I don't want to blow my arm off.


----------



## cuppy

Watching "Blades of Glory" makes me want to go ice skating! I forgot how much I liked that movie, haha (it's on tv right now).


----------



## Idontgetit

Being spacey, I like it like that. I'd like to be Kevin Spacey as well.


----------



## Roberto

sometimes when I when I drink I feel like I turn into Z-man. But it could just be anything, like maybe I didn't eat or I drank too much caffeine or something.


----------



## Kalliber

I don't want to go driving ughh


----------



## KelsKels

I have got to be the only person in this state that doesnt give single crap about the super bowl and/or the hawks. Seriously.. I kinda hope they lose so all these annoying bandwagon fans will stfu and feel stupid for buying all their memorabilia. But apparently theyre doing really good.. so.. f***.


----------



## Consider

go home broncos, youre drunk


----------



## Charmander

I felt more awkward watching this than the girl did. No idea how I ended up on this.


----------



## Ally

I was wondering if we had jam. Jam! Jam! Jam! Jam! Jam!


----------



## SmokeGem

Kill kill kill!!!!!!


----------



## shelbster18

CharmedOne said:


> The power of suggestion: I read Shelbster's as, "I'm going to make a hitman oreo blizzard."
> 
> That'd be one way of getting rid of the body...


A hitman oreo blizzard, eh?  That sounds very appetizing. >=]


----------



## meganmila

Wine is kicking my a**


----------



## rdrr

Getting older and more tireder.


----------



## komorikun

calichick said:


> Men over the age of 18, please don't take pictures with cat and put as profile photo on social media.
> 
> It is creepy and below any form of a shirtless selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx bye


I like it.


----------



## cosmicslop

I want to be somewhere new yet the same time think of it as home.


----------



## ganges

It just doesn't feel right to wear a helmet with long hair. At least I don't have to shave now...

And ****, I'm so going to freeze to death tonight...


----------



## ganges

Every single step is torture. I keep telling myself I have been through worse, but I'm not as muscly as I used to be!

6 days to go. lmfao!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

calichick said:


> Men over the age of 18, please don't take pictures with cat and put as profile photo on social media.
> 
> It is creepy and below any form of a shirtless selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx bye





komorikun said:


> I like it.


 Which do you like? The bald cat, the bald dude or both?


----------



## Elad

5k calories yesterday, 4k today, and two of the best workouts I've had in months both ~3hours a piece. hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh. feels so good. only issue is its currently 5am, so its not exactly helping me socially. :lol

speaking of which, I spent the last two hours jittery from rockstar with this on repeat (my trap people should enjoy):






so good.

pretty sure I now have a tumor though. :banana


----------



## CharmedOne

shelbster18 said:


> A hitman oreo blizzard, eh?  That sounds very appetizing. >=]


I've heard humans taste like chicken. Oh wait, no, it was pork.


----------



## millenniumman75

:yay - First Punxsutawney Phil sees his shadow

Then, I am going to get five to nine inches of snow with some ice this week. Woohoo!


----------



## Consider

thorough thoughts randomly rallying


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Which do you like? The bald cat, the bald dude or both?


Photos of cute guys with cats in general.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Home sweet home, rum sweet rum, herb sweet herb, footy sweet footy!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

leave it like that for an hour :squeeze


----------



## krites

Feel like playing Skyrim. Also, wtf was that thing in my ear???


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'm inching closer to a normalized sleep pattern. That's all I want right now.


----------



## Stilla

Had to show my ID today in the store... because I bought cider with 0,7 vol % in it.


:lol


----------



## Evo1114

I can NEVER think of anything random to think about and thus post. But perhaps that in itself is a random thought.


----------



## coeur_brise

Wow, near 20 hours awake. all I have to do is dream. and wake up, little susie wake up.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I always wanted to rollerblade around a supermarket, their floors are perfect for it. When i think about it, if you took off your shoes then you could slide around on your socks. Man, when i think of that, it reignites an old memory of me and my brother doing just that as kids, embarrassing our poor parents as usual, but it sure was fun.


----------



## shelbster18

I used some left over crushed oreos to put on my peanut butter sammich. ;3 Not as good as I thoughts it would be. ;o


----------



## Citrine

My mom just randomly came up to me and gave me a hug...it was weird


----------



## KelsKels

I wonder why vulnerability is what makes someone/something cute. Animals, children, small things, and emotions influenced by other people or things outside of the persons control. All are vulnerable and all are widely considered cute.


----------



## sas111

What do sea creatures..fish drink? If the salt water is so bad for our kidneys, wouldn't it be hard on them too..


----------



## Jcgrey

Sail!!


----------



## Elad

Love the power babies and children have to brighten up anybodies day, even if for a second.

Went to get my cars warrant of fitness (that roadworthy sticker for usa'ers) and there was a mom/dad and little girl in pram waiting being goofy. Was nice to watch people as they walked out of their car to building, some looking stressed and others looking frustrated, do a complete 180 as soon as they saw the baby. Smiles galore, really pure genuine smiles and whole demeanor's changing. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## cafune

likeaspacemonkey said:


> It's not vulnerability it's how you wear it.


"Never forget what you are, for surely the world will not. Make it your strength. Then it can never be your weakness. Armour yourself in it, and it will never be used to hurt you." (George R.R. Martin, _A Game of Thrones_)

I _almost_ wished the precipitation would stop but when I looked out my window, I couldn't bring myself to. *So beautiful.*


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

"Slubberdegullion" is my new favorite word.


----------



## Elad

~ elads log stardate 67565.8 ~

made two mistakes tonight. one was underestimating the power of no-fap and two, deciding to wear running shorts to the gym with no boxers underneath.

it started out like any other night in the gym, looking in the mirror, imagining myself far more muscular than I actually am and hoping someone doesn't walk in. the latter happened, and it happened to be a pretty hot girl. now everything should have been cool, it really should have, I'm sure if this was anyone else it would have been so simple. but it wasn't. 

I decided it was leg day, so I started doing my squats. squats always make me incredibly horny. throw in the fact I'm on hour 17 of no fap (PR BROKEN), wearing shorts built to be as light as possible and it turns into a recipe for a hard dick disaster. 

before I even know it, I look down and I have a raging hard-on. I'm not even sure how long its been there since I've been lost in the euphoric sounds of a miley cyrus edm mix (make it twerk mileeee, make it twerk) but its trying to escape like a tea towel thrown on a pissed off cobra. (horrible imagery, i apologize)

I immediately look at the girl in the gym and catch her looking at me. o lawd. I'm on that sex offender banned-for-life from the gym time right now doing my unintentional cock curls in front of her. I can see myself in front of the judge, sentenced to life in tight jeans without a chance for parole.

continue getting looks from her and start to think shes actually curious, but its tough to know the difference between "i'm looking at you because you look good" eyes and "omg you're so ****ing creeper right now please stay away from me" eyes. so I decide to sprint over the to treadmill putting it on the highest setting while pulling my pants down and fapping while staring into her eyes. (disregard the last sentence, that was entirely fictional i just have nothing else to add here, i finished my workout, came home, and here i sit reminiscing and exaggerating a basic social situation to keep myself amused) (parentheses are cool right).

~ to fappinity and beyond ~


----------



## Stilla

omg elad :lol that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## PandaBearx

Really want a subway sandwich :c


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> Really want a subway sandwich :c


I want like a 50 piece McNuggets =/


----------



## PandaBearx

Monotony said:


> I want like a 50 piece McNuggets =/


Okay this is going to sound bad, but I wish they could deliver :teeth


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> Okay this is going to sound bad, but I wish they could deliver :teeth


I wish they had reasonable prices.

$14 for a 20 piece mcnuggets?

Ya... I can buy 2 medium pizzas and a bag of crazy bread at little ceasers for that. Or go to the grocery store and buy a box of real Chicken nuggets.


----------



## KelsKels

Blegh. I finally get a day off work and all I do is lay in bed. Well I did drink 2 cups of coffee and throw some stuff away. I might even put some clothes away. I just dont feel like doing a single thing. So lazy.

Im also afraid that the pants I bought still wont be acceptable for work. Which would be another waste of money. Nowhere in my town sells skinny slacks with no pockets.. so.. its frustrating to say the least.

Also.. Bye Nye totally crushed Ken Ham. Time to tear down the creationism museum!


----------



## h00dz




----------



## cosmicslop

Those law & order: svu valentine cards still remains as one of the best things ever. You're not alone on that day. Fin and Munch is everyone's valentine.


----------



## Elad

the sas threads of yesteryear, history really does repeat itself




























afff was my modern day da vinci. miss you bud.



Stilla said:


> omg elad :lol that gave me a good laugh.












I feel completely validated now knowing at least one person managed to read that, because you never really know when you write over 3 lines. thank you.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Vampire movies. Stahp.


----------



## inacricus

Smelt something I forgot for years. Can't remember what it was


----------



## Monotony

4:50


----------



## TenYears

Monotony said:


> 4:50


I seriously don't know how ANY guy that's ever gotten hit or kicked in the nuts can watch videos like that, man. ** shudders **


----------



## meganmila

What does it mean when a computer shuts off randomly?

I don't think anyone will answer this.. I think I should make a thread, I'm not sure.


----------



## cosmicslop

Still waiting for highly intelligent aliens to come to earth and domesticate humans as their pets.


----------



## Ineko

I've been hearing my heartbeat in my ears for a few hours now, how does one know their blood pressure is high?


----------



## MuckyMuck

Waiter! Waiter!
There's a soup in my fly!


----------



## shelbster18

Haha, this guy gets into an argument with me on OkCupid calling me sick just because I answered a question supporting assisted suicide and then he wanted to say God Bless you. ***** doesn't know me and has no right to judge. :lol These arguments are fun.


----------



## cuppy

Monotony said:


> 4:50


:haha HAHA!!! Why do they willingly do that?? I don't know what a kick to the balls feels like, but those always make me laugh ^_^
This video made me do my ugly-laugh :lol



meganmila said:


> What does it mean when a computer shuts off randomly?
> 
> I don't think anyone will answer this.. I think I should make a thread, I'm not sure.


I'm no computer expert, but my laptop used to do this sometimes if I moved it?? I don't know the cause :c But I just took out the battery, blew on it a little (is that bad?) and waited a bit before I put it back in and turned it on.

I think it would be a good idea to make the thread :yes


----------



## TenYears

cuppy said:


> :haha HAHA!!! Why do they willingly do that?? I don't know what a kick to the balls feels like, but those always make me laugh ^_^
> This video made me do my ugly-laugh :lol


If you look very closely at the guys that are doing it willingly, they all have a scar on their head. From the lobotomy.


----------



## meganmila

cuppy said:


> I'm no computer expert, but my laptop used to do this sometimes if I moved it?? I don't know the cause :c But I just took out the battery, blew on it a little (is that bad?) and waited a bit before I put it back in and turned it on.
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to make the thread :yes


Yes, it's a laptop that does it. Could it be over heating? Maybe I should take out the battery. And I'm not moving it when it happens.


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> Yes, it's a laptop that does it. Could it be over heating? Maybe I should take out the battery. And I'm not moving it when it happens.


How old is it?


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> How old is it?


I don't know the exact age, maybe 5 years?


----------



## KelsKels

I had a really hard time driving home today. My wiper blades are next to worthless and theres a metric f*** ton of snow falling from the damn sky. I slid all over the freakin road, even going 10 mph and couldnt see sh** because my wiper blades create a blurry puddle in front of my face.. so yeah.. I was holding on for dear life trying not to slide into anything.

So I come home and tell my parents this, and my dad says "Thats why you have to drive slowly, Kelsey. You have to warm up your car and windshield before you leave." No f***ing sh**. My windshield was complete ice before I left.. I kind of had to melt it first. But after I told him I did both those things, he still told me I was being dramatic and had to listen better. Wtf? Seriously.. wtf?


----------



## CharmedOne

KelsKels said:


> I had a really hard time driving home today. My wiper blades are next to worthless and theres a metric f*** ton of snow falling from the damn sky. I slid all over the freakin road, even going 10 mph and couldnt see sh** because my wiper blades create a blurry puddle in front of my face.. so yeah.. I was holding on for dear life trying not to slide into anything.
> 
> So I come home and tell my parents this, and my dad says "Thats why you have to drive slowly, Kelsey. You have to warm up your car and windshield before you leave." No f***ing sh**. _*My windshield was complete ice before I left.. I kind of had to melt it first.*_ But after I told him I did both those things, he still told me I was being dramatic and had to listen better. Wtf? Seriously.. wtf?


Mine too. And my windows and windshield had frost coating the entire _*INSIDES*_, too. Wtf??? I fully realized tonight for the first time in my life how really painful it would be to freeze to death. Not just miserably, uncomfortably cold, but truly, completely *painful.* My hands were hurting, stinging, aching, and burning twice tonight from cleaning the snow off my car and scraping the ice off my windows in the extreme subzero cold. They continued to hurt like that for a full ten or fifteen minutes, even once I was back in the car (which was running and earning up the whole time) until they thawed out. And I had ZeroXposur Thinsulate ski gloves on. So much for that product endorsement. It is just too fooking cold!!!


----------



## diamondheart89

I love how the internet makes traveling sooooo much easier.


----------



## Idontgetit

“In the future, everybody will be world famous for 15 minutes. In the future everyone will have their fifteen minutes of fame.” - Warhol

And I'll be dreading every second.


----------



## Barette

I need a 24/7 pharmacy in my life and since I can't go to Walgreens, and now there's some older dude at CVS who flirts with me and I don't want to deal with that when I'm trying to buy kitty litter so my cats can ****. All my cats want to do is ****, and all I want to do is buy litter. It's a hard knock life, man. Such a hard life.

And omg Bates Hotel is coming back, yes!


----------



## Barette

Also, before getting a pug, I never thought of meatloaf as sexy. But goddamn, my pug is a sexy little meatloaf. I love that love lump, my little lump of love.


----------



## diamondheart89

Barette said:


> I need a 24/7 pharmacy in my life and since I can't go to Walgreens, and now there's some older dude at CVS who flirts with me and I don't want to deal with that when I'm trying to buy kitty litter so my cats can ****. All my cats want to do is ****, and all I want to do is buy litter. It's a hard knock life, man. Such a hard life.
> 
> *And omg Bates Hotel is coming back, yes!*


Ooh, love that show. And Hannibal.


----------



## eveningbat

It was a horrible day of nasty migraine.


----------



## inerameia

The morning after a night of being the most drunk I've ever been, and strangely, I feel perfectly fine. Sure, my head feels weird, but other than that I actually feel pretty normal, which is better than usual.


----------



## meganmila

This guy on the radio says all girls care about Valentines day and I'm like nooo. I don't really care, even if I was with someone. The guys feel pressure getting their g/fs gifts, I would feel more pressure on their bdays and Christmas more then VD. 

Also he said all girls like jewelry. No, I don't care about jewelry at all, I would rather have candy and chocolate.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, this guy gets into an argument with me on OkCupid calling me sick just because I answered a question supporting assisted suicide and then he wanted to say God Bless you. ***** doesn't know me and has no right to judge. :lol These arguments are fun.


And then he says it's people like me that make the world a bad place. lmao Yea, people like me of all people in the world...How insulting. xD

----------------------------------------

Went to see a psychologist today. I thought I was going to see a psychiatrist. Glad I'm not because I don't want to take meds and they won't help me. Maybe this will work out fine. It's too early to tell. He told me that he has a daughter my age that has SA so that makes me feel more comfortable and he said he's not one of those psychologists that asks silly questions like how someone's feeling. Already have another appointment scheduled for the 12th. I had my mommy with me. ^_^ lol


----------



## CharmedOne

Barette said:


> And omg Bates Hotel is coming back, yes!





diamondheart89 said:


> Ooh, love that show. And Hannibal.


I can't wait! :evil I hope we can afford to keep our cable until the season ends.


----------



## Stilla

> "I decided on you, don't you get that? I decided on you. I don't want to go ****ing other people and then walk around feeling thrilled and then sad, or empty, or whatever. I like the smell of your hair, and I like the sound of your voice, and I ****ing decided on you."


Staaaap. Staaap iiit. You're traumatizing meeee. :cry


----------



## Ally

I can't believe in one hour it will be 6 o'clock..


----------



## cosmicslop

Eyelash lice is the new lotus boob.


----------



## MuckyMuck

People are searching their black abyss for something they may have missed.

Wow, im a dreary ******* tonight, to compensate,....shalalalalalalalala


----------



## Elad

withdrawals got too bad so I ended up hitting the ER and 24/7 pharmacy for some effexor.

best hour sitting around a busy waiting area with screaming children on a saturday night ever. also best anti-depressant coke slushie afterwards.


----------



## ourwater

Cons and pros


----------



## PlayerOffGames

right now im in a mental hospital and im on meds...life is a hell


----------



## komorikun

What is up with how old men like to tell women to smile or to not slouch or to sit a certain way?


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> What is up with how old men like to tell women to smile or to not slouch or to sit a certain way?


I've never seen this happen to anyone.


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> I've never seen this happen to anyone.


It happened to me in Brazil. This middle-aged guy at the supermarket went up to me and said in Portuguese, "you would look so much more beautiful if you stood up straight and didn't slouch." I didn't respond and gave him a nice scowl.

And recently I saw another guy say this to a woman. First he said something positive and then he said that by keeping her arms a certain way made her look closed off.


----------



## moloko

Paternalism and raised in other, different times. They probably just mean well.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> withdrawals got too bad so I ended up hitting the ER and 24/7 pharmacy for some effexor.
> 
> best hour sitting around a busy waiting area with screaming children on a saturday night ever. also best anti-depressant coke slushie afterwards.


 Wow - what was the withdrawal like?

Paxil has brain zaps, like you are smacked hard on the top of your head when you least expect it. Then, there's nausea uke.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

when are you gonna change your sig?...youre like the biggest troll here


----------



## moloko

Loneliness and depression can be very selfish. But it is impossible to blame people for it.


----------



## cuppy

My hair feels _really_ soft today


----------



## cosmicslop

"Once you go black, you don't go back" is what you sadly say if you see rotting bananas in your fruit bowl.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There was a random man and this random man's name was Roy. On this random day, Roy saw a completely harmless snake and was really scared of it anyway. Roy even knew the snake was harmless but he just didn't care.


----------



## Consider

that was easy


----------



## Barette

Whenever I too lazy to keep losing weight I need to watch this, because she's incredible and tiny. I can't stop watching this.










I'm already 6 lbs down, in 3 weeks. I have a tiny beginning of a thigh gap now, too. Ugh, I love this gif much too much.


----------



## KelsKels

UUUUUUUUUUUUgh


----------



## varvo

I'm dehydrated. :blank


----------



## Monotony

Damn I can wake the dead with my sneezes.


----------



## Kalliber

Felt sick all night, ugh my tummy tummy


----------



## Elad

love my cousin to death so its disheartening to hear him say "my mom doesn't think i'm good at football" looking genuinely dejected at _11_ years old. I can't help but feel the stereotypical asian mother setting him crazy standards plays a part.. he enjoys it and more than that he actually is good, like really good. I would know since I was the one at all his games :roll.

jimmies rustled.


----------



## cosmicslop

Three-way light bulbs or die.


----------



## meganmila

I like chill wave/electronic type of music. I love this ****. Like Washed out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

even with pills im not getting enough sleep


----------



## KelsKels

I keep my tv on animal planet at night because it usually doesnt have infomercials. I randomly looked up and saw this:










Cutest mfer ever. I know shes deformed.. but good lord shes adorable. Apperantly shes been around the internet for a long time. Why am I just now seeing her?


----------



## Monotony

△


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

*Mista Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina, Mista Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina, Mista Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina, Mista Mista Dobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina *


----------



## PlayerOffGames

if you walk past strangers and they laugh...its usually their way of releasing the tention they feel when seeing you...it happens automatically and they dont mean to hurt you...its just to get rid of energy they feel when they see you...not your fault


----------



## Elad

feel like this right now










about 99.99% of posts and posters on this forum. really need to stop coming to this politically correct cringeworthy pseudo intellectual sh*thole mental illness myspace fronting as a "support" site.

yeah I'm in that kind of mood. time to step away from the keyboard when you feel like posting for people to shut the **** up, stop crying and fist themselves.


----------



## moloko

Elad said:


> politically correct cringeworthy pseudo intellectual sh*thole mental illness myspace fronting as a "support" site.


You know, there's something about this comment. I do feel there's a lot of judgement going around in this forum. Just now I was feeling brave enough to send a VM to someone whose signature I like the most around here. Just a gesture to show appreciation and probably make someone happy. But then I start getting this weird feeling of guiltiness, like I was doing something wrong and ended up not sending it. And then I remembered your post and had to come here comment on it. Why do I have to feel guilty talking, wanting to know them better, complimenting a person just because they're of the opposite sex? Because I really feel that. In my mind I get that feeling that people will start thinking that I'm here "just for one thing", as I've seen guys being accused of before, as if that was possible considering the chances of meeting someone here are close to 0% due to the massive distances. There's better places to do that if I wanted. And I don't want to. I just want to get to know people I like, guy or girl. On the other hand, I have 0 problems telling a guy I like him and his posts, because I'm not gay, so I'm not after them and don't want to have sex with them. So it's cool then.

This is ****ing stupid and makes me feel like I'm back at middle school or something.

Damn... This went long, what the hell got into me just now? Relax dude... :lol Jeez! :lol

As for feeling like leaving, it's a shame you feel that way. You're a cool presence here, I always thought.

btw: I'm not for saying that people should not disagree with each other and show discomfort when they see a post they don't like. I do that too. In fact, I don't even know where to draw the line. So see this post as just a rant. I'm better now, thank you. :lol


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I believe I've slept four hours in the last two days; I may or may not be hallucinating at this point.


----------



## Elad

moloko said:


> You know, there's something about this comment. I do feel there's a lot of judgement going around in this forum. Just now I was feeling brave enough to send a VM to someone whose signature I like the most around here. Just a gesture to show appreciation and probably make someone happy. But then I start getting this weird feeling of guiltiness, like I was doing something wrong and ended up not sending it. And then I remembered your post and had to come here comment on it. Why do I have to feel guilty talking, wanting to know them better, complimenting a person just because they're of the opposite sex? Because I really feel that. In my mind I get that feeling that people will start thinking that I'm here "just for one thing", as I've seen guys being accused of before, as if that was possible considering the chances of meeting someone here are close to 0% due to the massive distances. There's better places to do that if I wanted. And I don't want to. I just want to get to know people I like, guy or girl. On the other hand, I have 0 problems telling a guy I like him and his posts, because I'm not gay, so I'm not after them and don't want to have sex with them. So it's cool then.
> 
> This is ****ing stupid and makes me feel like I'm back at middle school or something.
> 
> Damn... This went long, what the hell got into me just now? Relax dude... :lol Jeez! :lol
> 
> As for feeling like leaving, it's a shame you feel that way. You're a cool presence here, I always thought.
> 
> btw: I'm not for saying that people should not disagree with each other and show discomfort when they see a post they don't like. I do that too. In fact, I don't even know where to draw the line. So see this post as just a rant. I'm better now, thank you. :lol


there is judgement everywhere from everyone, whether people choose to make it known or pretend to be holier than thou.

obviously there is no reason to feel guilty, especially not because you read one random anonymous comment on the internet. its irrelevant, and shouldn't be a factor in what you do or don't do. why you feel guilty talking to the opposite sex? I have no idea, that's for you to figure out.

if you feel a certain way trying to interact with people, its because of you. whether you feel insecure or terrified of what people might think of you, that's a hurdle you're creating yourself. you can't let such insignificant posts directed at no one in particular control your thinking, because you'll be running in insecure circles forever.

cliffs; dont give a **** what people you dont know say/think, they are more often than not inconsequential. do what you think will make you happy regardless. no regrets.


----------



## Ally

Sunny days make me happy. They should happen more often..


----------



## PlayerOffGames

dracarys *smirks*


----------



## Mochyn

Am I going to stop eating this tub of Haagen-Dazs _before_ it's empty?


----------



## KaitlynRose

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I believe I've slept four hours in the last two days; I may or may not be hallucinating at this point.


Welcome to the club. Hallucinate with me? ; )


----------



## Pompeii

Yay! :yay :boogie :clap


----------



## Pompeii

KelsKels said:


> I keep my tv on animal planet at night because it usually doesnt have infomercials. I randomly looked up and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest mfer ever. I know shes deformed.. but good lord shes adorable. Apperantly shes been around the internet for a long time. Why am I just now seeing her?


Lil Bub is so sweet. :heart


----------



## KelsKels

I laff evry tiem.






Also.. Im seriously considering trying out maxi skirts.


----------



## Milco

I.. uhm.. You.. hmm.. I think..
Could.. I really.. What should..
Do you.. Please? :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im off to have dinner...or is it supper?...bleh...i hate everything right now


----------



## KelsKels

Well I was going to celebrate valentines day early since we both work on the 14th.. but now that Im sick, Im thinking the beer and lingerie is going to have to wait. :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames

KelsKels said:


> Im thinking the beer and lingerie is going to have to wait. :/


 *smiles*...why cant you be here with me?!?!...i swear to god women have amazing power over men...and its "are" not "is"


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Why the **** am i posting!??!?!?! **** this ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i was being a drama queen again...never mind...just a small out burst of anxiety...but then i quickly feel confident again...i dunno how to share this and youd probably not want to live like me anyway...but right now im happy


----------



## Monotony

Someone found a use for those old Burgerking pokeballs


----------



## Stilla

Does prison actually solve anything?

I mean it's basically storing people for a while and then letting them out again in the real world were they'll have diminished chances of finding work etc.
Even more I wonder do they actually learn anything in prison that makes them not want to commit their crimes again. Do they get actual beneficent help in there to better themselves?

Does punishment for punishment actually work or just mess you up even more.


----------



## Monotony

Heh this is brilliant


----------



## Citrine

Woah, I think I found the younger, male version of myself...


----------



## MuckyMuck

Stilla said:


> Does prison actually solve anything?
> 
> I mean it's basically storing people for a while and then letting them out again in the real world were they'll have diminished chances of finding work etc.
> Even more I wonder do they actually learn anything in prison that makes them not want to commit their crimes again. Do they get actual beneficent help in there to better themselves?
> 
> Does punishment for punishment actually work or just mess you up even more.


It doesn't work, its simply an "_out of sight, out of mind_" approach to solving it. In any case, prevention is better than cure and most crimes is a result of poverty and ignorance. Two things that ain't gonna disappear anytime soon.

On a positive note:


----------



## licorice

Supposedly a zoo peeved quite a few people off by putting down a giraffe and feeding it to other animals because they wanted to avoid inbreeding, and no one offering to buy the animal met their weird policies. I'm just wondering if the people who think action should be taken against the zoo are strict vegetarians or if they really think "cheeseburgers are tasty" is a better justification.


----------



## KelsKels

Really thinking about trying fake eyelashes or even eyelash extensions.. and higher end makeup. Blah. I just want to feel better about myself.


----------



## h00dz

Might of landed myself a new Job


----------



## Monotony

KelsKels said:


> Really thinking about trying fake eyelashes or even eyelash extensions.. and higher end makeup. Blah. I just want to feel better about myself.


I'll just rip mine out and ship them in an envelope. It's annoying when they reach the inside of my glasses and start growing back towards my eye.


----------



## KelsKels

Monotony said:


> I'll just rip mine out and ship them in an envelope. It's annoying when they reach the inside of my glasses and start growing back towards my eye.


Hah.. I dont even want to hear it! :b Girls would fight to the death for your eyelashes.


----------



## Monotony

KelsKels said:


> Hah.. I dont even want to hear it! :b Girls would fight to the death for your eyelashes.


I'd give these damn things away, they suck. If I trim or pluck them all they're back completely within 2 days. :bash

Now if I had a beard that grew that quickly I would not mind


----------



## shelbster18

Kinky pinky made a tinky.


----------



## h00dz

I think im in love :mushy


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Hoping slow and steady can still win a race sometimes.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> Kinky pinky made a tinky.


Tinky-Winky made a stinky.


----------



## Pompeii

Hmm, I feel good. I feel very good. I'm smiling. Yay!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

h00dz said:


>


----------



## Kalliber

Pft still no snow xD


----------



## Barette

For Valentine's Day I've decided I'm going to see Endless Love, alone, in sweatpants, next to a pint (or 3) of Ben and Jerry's, and cry. 

omg I can't wait. Am I joking? I don't think I'm joking.


----------



## PandaBearx

Why does the sherlock series have to be so short :c there's only 3 episodes in every season and I don't really want to watch the last episode of season 3 because season four isn't going to come out in forever! But I have to.......


----------



## meganmila

I am looking through my email and see OkCupid "someone likes you" I haven't been on that thing in over a year I think. But the guys that are sending that are cute. So I dunno if I should go on there or not. They are tempting me with their cuteness, I wanna see more pics.


----------



## moloko

meganmila said:


> I am looking through my email and see OkCupid "someone likes you" I haven't been on that thing in over a year I think. But the guys that are sending that are cute. So I dunno if I should go on there or not.


:yes


----------



## meganmila

I don't even remember my password :/


----------



## moloko

:lol


----------



## meganmila

I found out two of them deleted their profile. Okkk. And holy crap I looked at two that looked at my profile and they are hot. But that was a long time ago they looked.


----------



## shelbster18

Ugh, I hate how every time I get a book from the library, I feel the need to wash my hands every single time I touch it. Even if I'm not about to eat some food. It's quite annoying. Don't like wasting my hand sanitizer. :3 lol I should just wash them right before I eat.


----------



## Monotony

shelbster18 said:


> Ugh, I hate how every time I get a book from the library, I feel the need to wash my hands every single time I touch it. Even if I'm not about to eat some food. It's quite annoying. Don't like wasting my hand sanitizer. :3 lol I should just wash them right before I eat.


I've never liked touching library books especially with the amount of crumbs and blood I've found in some of them in the past.


----------



## minimized

Peel them potatoes strip them right to the core potato head tomato head etihad. Cored apples deprived of who they are, seedling stripped.


----------



## anxious87

PandaBearx said:


> Why does the sherlock series have to be so short :c there's only 3 episodes in every season and I don't really want to watch the last episode of season 3 because season four isn't going to come out in forever! But I have to.......


yeah it sucks, but i didn't quite get my fix from this last season and now i'm feeling withdrawal. i've just re-watched season 1-2 in an attempt to cure it


----------



## SilentWitness

Pompeii said:


> Hmm, I feel good. I feel very good. I'm smiling. Yay!


----------



## Zerix

Sometimes I feel like I'm gonna be stuck in this state of mind forever... Eventually, I really, really hope to see a new beginning, and to kick everything negative out of my life and out of my hands too, Or... It's time to end this inner-pain once and for all... Maybe the only reason I keep on living isn't because of my extreme fear of death, but because my mission is to prove people wrong, which just might be my favorite hobby, to really prove mother****ers wrong, despite not moving forward at a steady pace like I want to... Though, at the same time, once I'm gone, who really cares? I know I always wished to live a whole century, and to experience every single thing there can possibly be in this existance, but is there any point to that?

I guess only time will tell, if I continue to be sick in the head, dead, or actually end up feelin, and livin well...


----------



## KelsKels

Stuck in bed for the last 2 days.. feeling desperately bored but too uninterested in doing anything else. Ugh I hate this feeling.


----------



## midnightson

I swear to god if I go down there tomorrow and he tells me that Camaro is under $10,000 I'm buying it. I don't care if I can't afford it, I'll get my dad to help pay. I want a new car so bad.


----------



## estse

Maybe I need an avatar.

Edit: I have an avatar. Everything is okay.


----------



## Jcgrey

I love you MOM! You are my world. My best friend. I love you with all my heart! Please don't go. please. I need you so






 l :sigh:


----------



## calichick

Prostitution sounds a whole lot more appealing than working in the Corporate world for the rest of my life.

In either case, they both numb your mind of any feeling, any morale, any type of independent thought, and the former is a whole lot more fulfilling in my opinion.


----------



## calichick

Work sucks balls :blank

I don't want to be a paper shifter for the rest of my life, I don't want to work in an office with sh**y lighting and people pretending that they care about anything they're doing when they're just trying to make a BUCK

I don't CARE

I feel like I'm suffocating at the thought of trying to pretend to care. I feel trapped in these walls, feel like there is a big stop watch in front of me, and the minutes are ticking down till the day I die, and I can see 75% of the time remaining is dedicated to mindless bullsh*t in an office and that I don't even need a coffin because the office is my coffin and I am laying my bed.

:blank I don't give a f*** anymore about life. I just want to move to Vegas and sell sex for a living.

On another note, Conan O'Brien's LinkedIn profile is pretty damn funny.

http://www.linkedin.com/in/conanobrien

Skills, 'Talking', 'Pretending to Listen', 'Blaming my Father'...Under test scores, blood pressure 120/80 listing. lmfao best profile ever.


----------



## calichick

And what's with people on facebook posting pics of them obviously trying to make it seem like they are the most fascinating specimens on the planet?

Here I am, on the top of Mount Everest, conveniently posing in a selfie. Here I am, biking down the Grand Canyon, oh and look at that, here I am, snowboarding with 5 guys like the g** f*** I am


I have SO much respect for people that don't have facebook.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Sounds like you need to delete fb. Besides, i'd rather people post themselves doing things making them happy than people posting downer status updates.

Also, camping this weekend! But no reception out there, how will I stay in contact :C


----------



## KelsKels

I really dont want to sleep yet.. I think Ill just ignore the fact that I have to wake up in 7 hours and stay up even later. I know tomorrow will be absolutely miserable if Im sick and dont get enough sleep, but... I just cant yet.


----------



## Consider

KelsKels said:


> I really dont want to sleep yet.. I think Ill just ignore the fact that I have to wake up in 7 hours and stay up even later.


#yolo
#notbad


----------



## calichick

AussiePea said:


> ^^ Sounds like you need to delete fb. Besides, i'd rather people post themselves doing things making them happy than people posting downer status updates.


oh, but you didn't know?

people posting pictures of things making them happy is just a ploy most of the time to cover up the really juicy stuff, the stuff they wouldn't dare put out there in public for fear of 'tarnishing' their reputation. THAT'S what I'd like to see. That's just me I guess. I hate this bulls**** coverup and I think it's BORING to tears.

And I don't have a facebook. The only stuff I'd care to put out there is what I post on this site 

Aren't you guys just glad you have me here..


----------



## calichick

I think people are so boring and conventional 90% of the time.

If you ever caught me dead with a social media profile posting sh** like that, I've most likely been drugged and held at gunpoint.


----------



## Consider

calichick said:


> ..I've most likely been drugged and held at gunpoint.


half of this sounds like a good time.


----------



## KelsKels

Consider said:


> #yolo
> #notbad


#indeed, I do feel rather #yoloy


----------



## Consider

KelsKels said:


> #indeed, I do feel rather #yoloy


#weekendwarrior
#fasho
#swag


----------



## Kalliber

We live in cities ~~


----------



## KelsKels

Consider said:


> #weekendwarrior
> #fasho
> #swag


Hm.. I called in to my boss. Im so nervous! I know my voice mail sounded really stupid. Oh well.. hopefully everything will be fine. :afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Barette said:


> For Valentine's Day I've decided I'm going to see Endless Love, alone, in sweatpants, next to a pint (or 3) of Ben and Jerry's, and cry.
> 
> omg I can't wait. Am I joking? I don't think I'm joking.


----------



## Stilla

I don't know whether I should see Drake or Jason Derulo in concert...
Because I mean like I sort of feel that you only live once, but at the same time... 

Jasoooon Deruuulooo.




Ba dum tss.


----------



## Daveyboy

Stilla said:


> I don't know whether I should see Drake or Jason Derulo in concert...
> Because I mean like I sort of feel that you only live once, but at the same time...
> .


Oh I read it fast and I thought you were talking about Drake and Josh...
..bummed out now...:afr


----------



## moloko

Everyone on SAS is asking out someone. Ahh Valentine's... Cute.


----------



## Consider

KelsKels said:


> Hm.. I called in to my boss. Im so nervous! I know my voice mail sounded really stupid. Oh well.. hopefully everything will be fine. :afr


yooo, im sure you sounded pretty composed. try not to be so hard on yourself. did you ever hear back; what happened?


----------



## shelbster18

That dream last night was so lovely. ^_^ I was on top of a guy on a leather couch making out with him. But the weird part was that Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad was in the dream. I guess he was watching us make out. >_> I think I had a bookbag or a big purse or something with some stuff in it because I remember him stealing something of mine from a big bag or whatever it was. Ha.  Naughty Jesse watching me make out!  I finally had a dream with a guy doing something to me for once. <3 

I wonder if it was something naughty he stole. ;3 Jesse was in the dream before the last one I had, too. What is with him being in my dreams all of a sudden? ;o


----------



## Loveless

I never got into Breaking Bad. Just don't see the appeal tbh.


----------



## KelsKels

Consider said:


> yooo, im sure you sounded pretty composed. try not to be so hard on yourself. did you ever hear back; what happened?


It all worked out. I was afraid I f***ed everything up by not coming in, but we had 3 openers so they werent screwed over. It sucks only having 5 coworkers. And Im sure theyre talking sh** about me, but thats nothing new. Theyre all* really* harsh on everyone. But yeah, I just hate using phones in general and leaving a voice mail is the worst! :blank

Also.. I know lobotomies were used incorrectly and messed up a lot of people by making them disabled. But if someone actually knew what they were doing, could they in theory actually get rid of someones needs/emotions/negative character traits without causing the patient be become mentally retarded? Could they actually work?


----------



## MetalPearls

I can't tell if its my stomach or my butt wanting to rumble loudly? wtf is my system doing right now.. lol


----------



## h00dz

This is my random thought.


----------



## komorikun

Barette said:


> For Valentine's Day I've decided I'm going to see Endless Love, alone, in sweatpants, next to a pint (or 3) of Ben and Jerry's, and cry.
> 
> omg I can't wait. Am I joking? I don't think I'm joking.


I think I might get some ice cream too. And maybe a bottle of cheap wine. Get drunk and post on SAS. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Monotony

Such BS waking up more tired then you were when you went to sleep.


----------



## marcel177

why am I sooooo "bleh" today >.<


----------



## marcel177

and also,where is everyone on skype!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Consider

KelsKels said:


> It all worked out. I was afraid I f***ed everything up by not coming in, but we had 3 openers so they werent screwed over. It sucks only having 5 coworkers. And Im sure theyre talking sh** about me, but thats nothing new. Theyre all* really* harsh on everyone. But yeah, I just hate using phones in general and leaving a voice mail is the worst! :blank
> 
> Also.. I know lobotomies were used incorrectly and messed up a lot of people by making them disabled. But if someone actually knew what they were doing, could they in theory actually get rid of someones needs/emotions/negative character traits without causing the patient be become mentally retarded? Could they actually work?


good ****, then. glad everything went swimmingly.


----------



## Elad

I want the old thread back. this one just isn't the same, though I'm guessing thats partially because other parts of the forum have started "random (insert forumname) thought of the day".

I hate the division. we should all be packed into the same cage fighting for our lives and replies, like small animals fighting for scraps of food. the ecosystem is all out of whack.


----------



## cuppy

Oh! Oh my goodness, I just realized my dad was sneakily trying to ask me if I have any plans for Valentines Day! :eek

(We have a couple days off from school over this weekend, and he was asking if I had any plans over the "break" gah.)


----------



## Just Lurking

*:yay :yay Happy Valentine's Day! Yay! *:yay :yay

:eyes :eyes


----------



## Amocholes

*There
can
be
only
one!*​


----------



## moloko

Isn't it annoying when people complain they don't have something but when they have the opportunity to make it happen, they don't take it?

Yeah. I know it is, because I'm the same.


----------



## Ntln

When I first put him as my avatar, I never realised how much I can actually relate to the character of L. We're both analytical and intelligent, yet socially incapable. We both never had any real friends. We're both hoping to make the world a better place. We both have an odd, slightly off putting appearance. And most importantly, we both love sweets.

That's got to be the weirdest random thought of the day I've ever had.......


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## millenniumman75

Another creepy ad :lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I had a random thought, but then I started laughing at the previous two posts. Which I guess this still counts as a random thought.


----------



## KelsKels

I really dont want to deal with people today.. especially because my voice is the worst it has ever sounded, and Im still sick. Bleeeehhh. I feel like I cant manage 8 hours today.

Just let me complain, SAS.


----------



## Loveless

I AM the state. To hell with Louis.


----------



## TenYears

I keep thinking about my exes for some reason today. Wtf I don't know why, I'm sure they're not spending a second thinking about me lol. I need to just turn my mind off.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Love is in the air"? Outrageous teenage hormones is more accurate.


----------



## Barette

It's Valentine's Day and Lifetime is playing a movie about a kid whose dad rapes her and she gets anal warts.

Lifetime gets what it's all about.


----------



## Monotony

Barette said:


> It's Valentine's Day and Lifetime is playing a movie about a kid whose dad rapes her and she gets anal warts.
> 
> Lifetime gets what it's all about.


----------



## millenniumman75

You have genital warts?! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Monotony




----------



## shelbster18

Um, our ground just shook. I think we had an earthquake for the first time ever. First snow twice this year and now this? Sweet.


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> Um, our ground just shook. I think we had an earthquake for the first time ever. First snow twice this year and now this? Sweet.


My mom said she was at McDonald's but didn't even feel it there. O_O That's weird.


----------



## KelsKels

If I didn't have to work all day, I totally would've spent hours sending quirky/geeky valentines cards to everyone on here.

SASers, consider yourselves flirted with.


----------



## mattmc

My waifu is right. You gotta love yourself. Well, and love your waifu. That goes without saying though...


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Anxiety overload


----------



## Monotony

I think It's time I had another nap.


----------



## Barette

I think there's a very slight chance I knew someone on here in real life a few years ago.


----------



## shelbster18

In a Lonely Place said:


> Was it confirmed?
> 
> I felt one about five years ago, sitting on my couch at 2am and felt myself move, thought something had gone in my brain until it was confirmed next day.


Yup, it sure was confirmed. It was a 4.1 earthquake felt from 60 miles away. It's so cool to think that the same thing I felt could be felt from that far away. I guess that's not too far but still.

Haha, must have been a weird feeling thinking it was something in your brain. xD When I felt it, I thought I was imagining it. I got so excited when I felt it. lol I just thought it was neat because it was my first time experiencing one. It came from another town, though. Not mine. :b


----------



## Citrine

My mother just asked me why I'm not a girl....thanks


----------



## Barette

KelsKels said:


> Yeah I know someone was going to argue with me over it, so I deleted my comment.


Oh I didn't mean to argue, just answer (I like nutrition). I'll delete mine.


----------



## marcel177

I really want some chocolate :3


----------



## Barette

F*** DENNIS.




Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## diamondheart89

The amount of crazy showcased in your words exceeds currently measurable levels, but it's definitely beyond what is safely tolerable for humans, so kindly, hush.
~~~~~~~


Also I wish this chemical smell would go away from my room.


----------



## cuppy

Alright....I'm dropping the class.....


----------



## Kalliber

Samuel Jackson has issues


----------



## Elad

I'm in desperate need of a haircut, its times like these it would be handy to have a hairdresser gf or family member for the freebies, although I'm sure it must suck being the one everyone in your family comes to for a free haircut.

I think I'm going to join the mainstream crowd and try the undercut/hitler youth. meh who am I kidding. I'm going to sit in that ****ing chair and tear up when she gets her little mirror out and asks if its OK. I'll smile and say yeah thats fine, because the **** else am I supposed to do? b*tch you just cut way too much hair off and turned me into a god damn cueball, I should call the *****ing united nations and report violations of my human rights for this sh*t.

but no, I'll accept the fate, walk up to the cash register and get robbed in daylight all the while wondering if I just got the one hairdresser with cataracts and hearing problems, repeating the same cycle in a month or so.

disclaimer: no hate on you hairdressers that may read this, I'm sure people like me who come in not sure what they want done piss you off immensely.


----------



## moloko

Elad said:


> I think I'm going to join the mainstream crowd and try the undercut/hitler youth. meh who am I kidding. I'm going to sit in that ****ing chair and tear up when she gets her little mirror out and asks if its OK. I'll smile and say yeah thats fine, because the **** else am I supposed to do? b*tch you just cut way too much hair off and turned me into a god damn cueball
> 
> but no, I'll accept the fate, walk up to the cash register and get robbed in daylight


:lol :lol so true... almost cried laughing.


----------



## PandaBearx

Aw Harry potter's on :3 haven't watched this in forever.


----------



## Stilla

That PM made me happy. 









Gosh I'm so lame.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Dilfs. Dilfs everywhere at Ikea.


----------



## Barette

How did I not get into Hallmark movies long ago? Lifetime for evil cheese, Hallmark for love cheese. How did I not achieve this balance earlier?

Also I'm considering if it's gross or not to go to the gym with 3 month old hair growth on my legs.

I also miss my dog very very much. She's at the groomer and the character in the movie has the same name as her and it's KILLING ME! I want my little lady but she's getting the hair around her anus shaved. My poor baby.


----------



## estse

I've always found myself limiting my posting, which is good or bad, idk.

Anyhow, if I revisit this site a few times a day, I usually don't add posts for some inane fear of being called out for frequenting the forum too often. I know, dumb, right?

So I wasn't going to post now, my 2nd visit this Sunday. I am posting though to get over my anxiety. I suck.


----------



## Charmander

2 birthday meals in a row. I'm gonna get fat. xD


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> 2 birthday meals in a row. I'm gonna get fat. xD


Ahhh, happy birthday, dude 

A Harry Potter cake specialized just for you!


----------



## Barette

I'm going to marry Ryan McParltin someday. He is physical perfection.

I'm also never going to accomplish anything in life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

One of the best things you can do for yourself is to stay away from this damn site.


----------



## moloko

RelinquishedHell said:


> One of the best things you can do for yourself is to stay away from this damn site.


True, but welcome back.


----------



## mattmc

estse said:


> I've always found myself limiting my posting, which is good or bad, idk.
> 
> Anyhow, if I revisit this site a few times a day, I usually don't add posts for some inane fear of being called out for frequenting the forum too often. I know, dumb, right?
> 
> So I wasn't going to post now, my 2nd visit this Sunday. I am posting though to get over my anxiety. I suck.


Probably a lot of us get self-conscious over whether we'll be perceived as posting too much. Especially in the slower forums.


----------



## millenniumman75

Five inches of snow Friday, an inch of snow Saturday night, and 1-2" of snow and sleet Monday and Monday night.....this is unreal.
....and NOW, you tell me one to two inches of RAIN on Thursday before all of the snow and ice melt?!


----------



## Charmander

Segafage said:


> Happy Birthday :squeeze





Just Lurking said:


> Ahhh, happy birthday, dude
> 
> A Harry Potter cake specialized just for you!


Thank you guys! And that cake looks amazing.


----------



## Dissonance

my friends rarely speak to me.. I guess thinking of getting a lover is such a impossible task because I can't even keep friends.


----------



## estse

I once put someone on ignore for their bad music taste. I retracted that, but it's the one time I ignored someone here.


----------



## Elad

finally got a haircut that doesn't make me want to breakdown and cry, gotten compliments immediately. its crazy how much of a difference a solid haircut makes.










thank you based scissor wizard.


----------



## AceEmoKid

yesterday i was eating dinner and i forgot to chew and swallow
it was very strange very strange
the persistence of memory in an individual who does not even know their own birthday without a calendar marking out the day by date day by date day by date

i cannot even begin to answer can you please repeat the question professor i was not listening i was lost in my dreams in which i knew everything and i realized there is no reality and i was crying

it's a very unsettling thought when you think about it so don't think about it and you should be just fine with apathy among the drugs and drinks and drudgery you stuff your mind and body with 
day on end day on end day on end day on end


----------



## millenniumman75

*103,000th post :boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## PlayerOffGames

if youve accepted my friend request...thanks


----------



## KelsKels

Id be lying if I said I havent spent the last half hour dancing alone in my room with my ipod :um

Also.. thinking about giving a vlog another shot. If I can manage not to freeze up 20 times and end up not saying anything.


----------



## arnie

Curling is no more a sport than bowling is.


----------



## Stilla

Me thinking: "oh hey my coworker with them finger tattoos and beard seem pretty attractive and cool, maybe I should try talki..."
*he instantly starts circulating around me like he wants to talk to me*
Me: avoids eye contact and hopes he goes away without saying anything


----------



## cuppy

Stilla said:


> Me thinking: "oh hey my coworker with them finger tattoos and beard seem pretty attractive and cool, maybe I should try talki..."
> *he instantly starts circulating around me like he wants to talk to me*
> Me: avoids eye contact and hopes he goes away without saying anything


heehee, I totally know this feeling :b

Have they talked to you yet? 
I think if you just appear friendly they'll probably say something to you :yes


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Stilla said:


> Me thinking: "oh hey my coworker with them finger tattoos and beard seem pretty attractive and cool, maybe I should try talki..."
> *he instantly starts circulating around me like he wants to talk to me*
> Me: avoids eye contact and hopes he goes away without saying anything


:lol It's funny how that happens.


----------



## diamondheart89

I like Phil Collins. :hide


----------



## Monotony

Now this still probably wouldn't wake me up.


----------



## Reclus

Holy Hell! Those weeds can't even be killed with fire?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I begun to watch the Joy Division documentary I got as a gift for Christmas and got to the part nearing the end of the story where Peter Hook was recalling the first time Ian Curtis had an epileptic seizure in the car, and how from that point forward he subsequently blamed the failure of the band without him on his own downfall. I wept because I feel I am letting those down around me who need me the most because of my own health concerns and the depression related to it.


----------



## KaitlynRose

And then Reality shows up and suddenly decides to slap you in the face with a fish.


----------



## kjwkjw

"is canada and usa the same thing?"


----------



## mattmc

It's nice to have you in spirit.
But just once I'd like to have you in my arms.


----------



## millenniumman75

Mondays :time


----------



## cosmicslop

someday in the far future when i'm old and white haired, i'm going to be a beekeeper.


----------



## diamondheart89

Hopefully I won't die from today's workout like I almost did yesterday. Note to self: EAT ENOUGH FOOD.


----------



## Citrine

Aaaaiiiyyaa!


----------



## Barette

How come I pull a muscle on my chest/back at the same time that I get a cold? I can't stop sneezing but the exertion the sneeze places on my ribs is painful each time. Plus I was so stupid to not let my yoga teacher know about my little injury, thinking that the yoga would help and not hurt, but noooooope. Nope nope nope. Not smart. Not smart at all. Now I can't stop sneezing and the yoga made it worse.

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Edit: My cat is so ****ing soft. I might make a stole out of him.


----------



## Barette

I wish I enjoyed things in life as much as my dog enjoys licking herself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How wrong is it that I watched about 4 episodes of The Golden Girls in a row last week and loved every minute of it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Barette said:


> I wish I enjoyed things in life as much as my dog enjoys licking herself.


 You should have seen me trying to lick myself when I was still flexible enough to make it something I thought I just might be able to do. I never quite got there but I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## KelsKels

It makes me sad, looking at facebook profiles of people I use to be so close with. Its been years since Ive talked to most of my friends. I just wonder how different their lives are and if they ever think of me. I really doubt they care though.

Also.. you know youre way too into a franchise when youve been a fan for a long time and still keep replaying the games youve already finished multiple times. When you randomly look something up from the series and get reobsessed with all the little things about it. Seriously, its a bit of a problem. I dont think its normal at this point.

Cant. Stop. Looking. For. Gifs.


----------



## Consider

KelsKels said:


> It makes me sad, looking at facebook profiles of people I use to be so close with. Its been years since Ive talked to most of my friends. I just wonder how different their lives are and if they ever think of me. I really doubt they care though.
> 
> Also.. you know youre way too into a franchise when youve been a fan for a long time and still keep replaying the games youve already finished multiple times. When you randomly look something up from the series and get reobsessed with all the little things about it. Seriously, its a bit of a problem. I dont think its normal at this point.
> 
> Cant. Stop. Looking. For. Gifs.


prince of persia


----------



## Stilla

+7.8 c outside...










It's practically summer!


----------



## Alienated

arnie said:


> Curling is no more a sport than bowling is.


 But it's one way to get women to scream shooting for the right spot.

http://americanlivewire.com/2014-02-16-screaming-women-of-curling/


----------



## Alienated

kjwkjw said:


> "is canada and usa the same thing?"


NO..... They have ROUND bacon that's soft and chewy, ours is long and crispy !!


----------



## intheshadows

WillYouStopDave said:


> How wrong is it that I watched about 4 episodes of The Golden Girls in a row last week and loved every minute of it?


 Not wrong. I'll watch it if I have nothing to do.


----------



## Elad

that feel when you just stare into space with a car in your eye line, a car that happens to have tinted windows with someone staring back at you probably freaked out.










awe fuk bye.


----------



## probably offline

cosmicslop said:


> someday in the far future when i'm old and white haired, i'm going to be a beekeeper.


Wow. I've had this exact thought so many times. Will you also be living in the mountains of Switzerland, and walk around with a stick and a smart hat?


----------



## Monotony

I wish I had an old compute monitor from the 90's laying around.


----------



## moloko

Just found out that Jethro Tull was an agriculturalist from the 18th century. :lol


----------



## Ally

If I had a kitten I would never be sad


----------



## fineline

why is this thing going so slow if its suppose to be so advanced?????


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

How stupid do you have to be to think you can lie to someone continuously and they will respect you?

Dumbest **** I ever heard.


----------



## Mochyn

If dogs have such a powerful sense of smell, why do they have to put their noses so close to dog poo to smell it? why do they want to smell it? why do they smell their own?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Best. Thing. Ever. If 20th century fox don't make this their new intro they are insane.


----------



## millenniumman75

103,103 :lol


----------



## Stilla

Why are guys so attractive.


----------



## Evo1114

Stilla said:


> Why are guys so attractive.


They aren't. (Except for me of course).


----------



## moloko

You ****ing tried and you did your best. Everything else is out of your control. Let the next time come. Just keep looking forward.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It reached +4 today, so of course people were outside walking around in t-shirts. Oh Canada...


----------



## KelsKels

Day off.. I feel like I should actually do something. When I got home I passed by my mom and said asked "So, back to bed now?" 

Yeah. Probably.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

About to head out for the motorcycle pre learner course, should be fun.


----------



## cosmicslop

probably offline said:


> Wow. I've had this exact thought so many times. Will you also be living in the mountains of Switzerland, and walk around with a stick and a smart hat?


I was thinking Napa valley in northern California, but Switzerland sounds great. I now have new fodder for my daydreaming. Harvesting honey looks so satisfying.


----------



## Noll

Carol I will wait forever
for some sort of secret sign
maybe in a year tomorrow
your lips will discover mine


----------



## Elad

people who make goodbye/I'm quitting SAS threads then you see them posting a few weeks later under a new username.


----------



## Steinerz

Can't care enough to type more than a sentence.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to go run....there has been some melting of snow. I might need to check the sidewalks. If they are still snow-covered, it's the alternate winter path again until it melts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Disarray said:


> About to head out for the motorcycle pre learner course, should be fun.


Didn't go too well, ended up stalling the bike multiple times, dropped it twice without hitting the floor (saving it physically). It was only a 125cc but it was quite a bit bigger/heavier than I was expecting.

Going to finish tomorrow unless I get failed, but I think I may just stick to my bicycle.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Maybe if I pretend that I don't have essays to write, they will magically go away.


----------



## AussiePea

Mountains out of molehills. Somehow I feel there is more at play here...


----------



## millenniumman75

There was still some areas that were ice covered in my running path. I will need to wait until at least tomorrow.....but there was a LOT of water and black ice tonight!


----------



## Monotony

:lol


----------



## Elad

Monotony said:


> :lol












JD laying the smackdown. I love it when celebrities snap back at people on twitter. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Monotony said:


> :lol


Wow :lol.
Zach Braff is my age, too :um.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I didn't notice before but Norman Reedus crops up in a lot of music videos..


----------



## millenniumman75

Too much caffeine = too many runs to the restroom!


----------



## PandaBearx

The string from my hoodie :c just went in my tea.


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> The string from my hoodie :c just went in my tea.


Your going to have to burn the hoodie for ruining perfectly good tea. :no


----------



## calichick

I went to the grocery store today as part of my social exposure plan and asked one of the workers, "Can you show me where your nuts are?"

:teeth lmfao I couldn't stop laughing.. I wonder if I make some guys uncomfortable with how weird I am..


----------



## Elad

i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive

i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive

i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive

i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive










...










sas guys, please never become this guy. for the love of god just dont let it happen.


----------



## Monotony

^ ... that's painful just to read


----------



## Whatev

Wow...


----------



## diamondheart89

This real estate class makes me want to die..sooo boring.


----------



## KelsKels

I understand why I hate cooking. I always wait until the last minute to eat.. so Im starving hungry and dont want to spend any time making something.

Also.. going to Manhattan beach where they apparently record the lol championship games. Or whatever. Its going to be real weird since Im not into lol at all though. Ill have to figure out something to do while Im there.


----------



## estse

Elad said:


> people who make goodbye/I'm quitting SAS threads then you see them posting a few weeks later under a new username.


This is my final post. Really. See you later.


----------



## millenniumman75

64F OMG! Just a few weeks ago, it was -10F.


----------



## False Protagonist

How are you supposed to respond when someone tells you to kill yourself?


----------



## Elad

estse said:


> This is my final post. Really. See you later.


----------



## shelbster18

Don't get why everything has to revolve around talking to people. Just being there with someone is good enough. **** what's socially acceptable.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i sent my dad an email like two days ago...i havent spoken to him since 2009...he lives in south africa where i was born and doesnt write me emails or calls on my birthday...i should hate him but i dont feel close enough to him to hate him...we'll see what he writes back


----------



## Elad

I have a serious problem.

whenever I'm left alone with a tub of ice cream and spoon its like I black out and time speeds up. one second I'm saying "I'll just eat the edges" and next its 20 minutes later with a third of the tub demolished, a crazed look in my eye, severe bloat and cream all around my mouth. followed by intense shame and need for self reflection, as if I was a vampire who just went into a frenzy killing people now questioning my humanity. 

****ing ice cream.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Stilla

We're gonna win! I CAN FEEL IT!!!!!!









(also debating whether I should wade through a snowstorm just to get chocolate and coca cola for tonight... yes. I think I will. They can be my best buds for tonight. Junk food makes the best kind of friends; the kind you can buy)


----------



## KaitlynRose

School is hard. I need a vacation.


----------



## fineline

my balls just had a itch


----------



## Consider

yoooo i can now play pokemon emerald on my iphone
envy me 





not really, its pretty easy to do


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If you think your life is bad, just remember that somewhere out there is a guy who has to manufacture dildos with a straight face.


----------



## Monotony

Sorry america you get to keep biber now


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

allornothing said:


> my balls just had a itch


*The struggle. *


----------



## KelsKels

Im so sick of this. I dont know how long I can handle feeling like sh** and a total f*** up. 4 people today have made it clear to me that Im a f***ing idiot. I get it. I wish I didnt have to work. I wish I didnt have to deal with all this. I really really wish I could just give up on everything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Elad said:


> i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive
> 
> i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive
> 
> i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive
> 
> i guess you could say i have the greatest bestfriend alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sas guys, please never become this guy. for the love of god just dont let it happen.


To be fair I know someone who refers to her boyfriend occasionally as her best friend (and she's not the only person I've seen do this), they seem very much in love and have been officially going out for years now. But assuming that's not the case, yeah... What.


----------



## 0589471

Screw health insurance. I'd rather just die then leave my family with a bunch of medical bills. "Oh, you wish to live? Well you gotta pay for that first. We'll see what we can do depending on how much you're able to pay."

I'm just getting so fed up with this system. I work in a medical office, I know how this crap goes down. I've been on both sides of the issue and it's just a mess. I'm sorry but there needs to be some sort of overhaul. It's unfortunate these insurance companies pay off congress so they can't pass any laws against them. "Free Enterprise" yeah right, taking advantage of people and basically deciding who lives and dies. That's the kind of business endeavors honest people live by!

And suicide's illegal.

[and yes, I have insurance. I'd rather not ever go to the doctor however, because you still have to pay. God forbid you ever need any medical tests done or get hospitalized.]


----------



## KaitlynRose

Despite knowing darker aspects to a person, my opinion of them does not change in the slightest. My admiration towards them does not falter or dissipate, but seems to grow for willing to convey such honesty.

I am not certain if that is a noble quality or a foolish one. Is there anything about a person I will not accept?


----------



## Consider

"your favorite color is cock"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I could easily eat a whole box of these lemon cup cakes :3 so good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Persephone The Dread said:


> I could easily eat a whole box of these lemon cup cakes :3 so good.


Eat the cupcakes, not the box though...unless it has icing smeared all over it, then maybe just lick it a lot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

the cheat said:


> Eat the cupcakes, not the box though...unless it has icing smeared all over it, then maybe just lick it a lot.


I probably would :lol but I have to share these with my mum really. All though I don't think she's a massive fan, but still can't eat them all in one sitting lol since they're not just mine.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm in a relationship! =D


----------



## shelbster18

shelbster18 said:


> I'm in a relationship! =D


With my hands.


----------



## calichick

I think time to take a break from this site again, it's so depressing and not encouraging at all about adopting a positive mindset.


Almost want to vomit at all the topics on autotune being repeated over and over again. Save yourself!! So depressing here jesus.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

calichick said:


> I think time to take a break from this site again, it's so depressing and not encouraging at all about adopting a positive mindset.
> 
> Almost want to vomit at all the topics on autotune being repeated over and over again. Save yourself!! So depressing here jesus.


agree but if your life has bottomed out and nothing can be done to fix it this place is like crack. I hate it but come back almost every day. It's totally pointless. CALICHICK!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The bottle is labeled Blackberry Whiskey but really it ought to ne considered a liqueur with the intensity of flavour


----------



## PandaBearx

Didn't realize how much I miss reading. <\3 Absolutely going to the book store tomorrow.


----------



## Perkins

It's your ****ing loss, pal.


----------



## diamondheart89

Too sore to go down stairs.


----------



## calichick

JakeBoston1000 said:


> agree but if your life has bottomed out and nothing can be done to fix it this place is like crack. I hate it but come back almost every day. It's totally pointless. CALICHICK!


If anybody thinks their life has 'bottomed' out, just stay on these boards for 2 months. You'll be surprised how much more depressed you can get with the same version of "I'm a big fat loser" reworded in 50 different ways.

Can't even look at the fresh feed it's invoking the gag reflex

my tip for this forum, bring on the glam squad who just spouts positivity in random places, just drowns people in practical advice that they can actually use and have some perspective over their lives. Done with it for now...too..much...depression...in..one...place..must...get...out..


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> If anybody thinks their life has 'bottomed' out, just stay on these boards for 2 months. You'll be surprised how much more depressed you can get with the same version of "I'm a big fat loser" reworded in 50 different ways.
> 
> Can't even look at the fresh feed it's invoking the gag reflex
> 
> my tip for this forum, bring on the glam squad who just spouts positivity in random places, just drowns people in practical advice that they can actually use and have some perspective over their lives. Done with it for now...too..much...depression...in..one...place..must...get...out..


Your not leaving again are we? Oh well never mid aye. :teeth


----------



## Noll

I hate Gillette-commercials. They're so stupid.


----------



## catcharay

Love my family and my bf so much. 
I dont want to take them for granted

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SuperSky

Mum said "USBs." I interpreted this as "U.S. bees" and was unsure as to what improvements they offered over native bees.


----------



## cuppy

A tiny bug (like a fruitfly) flew up my nose today >_<
I was walking on the sidewalk, with terrible allergies (the flowers are in bloom now ) 
My nose was runny, and my eyes were watery and red. 

Anyway, IT FLEW UP MY NOSE, and I started sneezing like crazy, blowing all this gunk from my nose (luckily i brought tissues!). Finally I found the poor fly in all my snot, unable to move. I started to imagine what it would be like to spend the last few moments of life flying up somebody's nostril, only to be blown into a crumpled snotty tissue...

Today was a nice day, sunny and breezy.


----------



## cmed

Not sure if that's a pothole or a crater. I want to go fishing in it either way.


----------



## probably offline

Have I just spent like an hour listening to videos of a Japanese guy doing card tricks? Yes. His voice, combined with the card sounds/visuals, are like cocaine for my brain ;___;






I've just been staring in front of me until now. So relaxed(although I should've been studying instead). Oh well.

Ps. Yes, I know that this is the "asmr effect". I prefer when it wasn't meant to trigger asmr.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Taco Bell has gotten better. Weird.


----------



## Mochyn

frienemy - I'm glad a word has been created that perfectly describes some of the people in my life.


----------



## Citrine

I reeeeally want to learn some basic carpentry/woodworking. Maybe take some classes one day...yeah, that sounds fun.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I sometimes wonder if something is staring up at its planet's sky and wondering if there's life out there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> Have I just spent like an hour listening to videos of a Japanese guy doing card tricks? Yes. His voice, combined with the card sounds/visuals, are like cocaine for my brain ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been staring in front of me until now. So relaxed(although I should've been studying instead). Oh well.
> 
> Ps. Yes, I know that this is the "asmr effect". I prefer when it wasn't meant to trigger asmr.


I love asmr stuff, even when it wasn't supposed to be asmr triggering


----------



## MetalPearls

I'm on the edge of raping myself... lok


----------



## shelbster18

My Internet connection has been acting so slow since yesterday. I tried cleaning my computer but that didn't do anything. :/


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Everytime I sweep near our McCaws birdcage he purposely starts chewing on his food only to spill it and watch me sweep it up. What an azzhole..


----------



## Elad

cycling in sun feeling good until a rainstorm appears out of nowhere. so much rain. so much. I'm drenched and cold thinking about how quickly the situation turned sucky. but then..

a wild heavenly blessed beauty appears.

riding along just like me, except shes wearing a _very_ thin white top and clearly no bra (thx wind)..










this was already a beautiful view.. but became so much better with water. like a free wet t shirt contest to brighten my day.

..the shape, the perk, the nipples.. . I'm talking the kind of titty you dream about and wake up in a cold sweat questioning reality and the existence of a higher power, the kind of tits that could drive a man insane.










simply majestic. best silver lining ever. or maybe this is just what a year without sex does to you.

currently sitting here having fried some chicken I've had frozen since july of last year. wish me luck. this may very well be my final post. my only regret is not having those tits in my life.


----------



## AceEmoKid

JustThisGuy said:


> Taco Bell has gotten better. Weird.


Better how? Taco Bell was always top-notch (okay, I'm a little biased...).


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

AceEmoKid said:


> Better how? Taco Bell was always top-notch (okay, I'm a little biased...).


Taco Bell is top tier when in need of an alternative to laxatives.


----------



## minimized

Blue Exorcist premiers tonight. Yay for starting on something new.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i got my first smartphone yesterday...its a samsung galaxy s4...i no longer need my 7 year old flip phone which means i am no longer old school -_- ...the internet connection on it is reeallly slow...i could post here with it but i cant watch anything on youtube with it...things could have been so easy and nice...kuff this ish!...but im still happy i have a new phone :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Just had to share how fantastic the weather was today.


----------



## Elad




----------



## moloko

Just noticed that the word movie must have originated from "moving" pictures, so it became a "movie".

(gif where the guy's brain explodes into space)


----------



## cuppy

AussiePea said:


> Just had to share how fantastic the weather was today.


Did you take this picture? It's beautiful, I love when the skies are blue with some puffy white clouds :mushy 
The weather is like that here today, too. It was a lovely, breezy day 



moloko said:


> Just noticed that the word movie must have originated from "moving" pictures, so it became a "movie".
> 
> (gif where the guy's brain explodes into space)












:rofl

Here ya are:



> *Just noticed that the word movie must have originated from "moving" pictures, so it became a "movie"*


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Your not leaving again are we? Oh well never mid aye. :teeth


don't worry, I would never leave you in a million years love muffin


----------



## Ineko

my tie looks awesome in this pic
<----


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> my tie looks awesome in this pic
> <----


Well yes, yes it does. But then you always look amazing :yes:b


----------



## Ally

Oh my gosh, Rachel Reilly is on The Amazing Race All Stars... this is the best thing that has ever happened to me :yay


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn... Everyone is scandalous. Like really f**king scandalous. Don't ever judge a book by it's cover. Even people you thought were good can and most likely will, just completely blind sight you.


----------



## h00dz

WAT.


----------



## Cam1

Realizing how much of a scam American universities are. These schools I've been looking at have terrible reputations/statistics and tuition/board is over 30,000$. For a "good" university it could easily be over 50,000$ a year. What a joke. The more I think about it, not attending school seems like a better idea. I've let society brainwash myself into believing that attending university right out of high school is a must, but why? Life's not a race, so what's the rush? Why not stop and enjoy life during these years? Experience new things, learn something, work, (etc.). It's easy to think that the only way to be happy in life is to get a degree, work, and make a lot of money... but isn't there more to life than this? Especially if you don't plan on having a super serious relationship or family any time soon. There's so damn much out there to see and experience. I just want to enjoy life while I'm young and worry about school and other things later. Ergh. No idea what I'm doing. So many thoughts tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need more herb, and soon


----------



## Stilla

WTF did I just try to make porridge on... Was supposed to come out almost beige and it's brown. Why u no label glass jars?


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> don't worry, I would never leave you in a million years love muffin


That means like so much to me chicky babe.


----------



## Elad

why is every apartment furnished? I don't want your old couch tenants probably had sweaty fap sessions on. and I don't want to do the whole communal kitchen, although its my anxiety saying no (more like screaming nooooo~) while my mind says I might have to.


----------



## KelsKels

Does anyone remember the original Criss Angel? He use to be way more metal, way less hairspray.


----------



## moloko

In some aspects I'm still an 8 year old scared kid. I never grew up. :\


----------



## Ally

When I was out shopping today the store I went into had "spring is here" painted on their window in bright yellow... ummm what? :um are they crazy? Spring is so NOT here


----------



## Lonelyguy

Ugh...more cold, more wind, more snow. Die winter, die! :mum


----------



## Elad

india of peace


----------



## Kalliber

Anxious about going to get my passport renewed


----------



## calichick

I love when hot men come in packs. I was out and about today, scanning my surroundings for any cute guys like usual, and these two really fine gentleman over 6'4 for sure, dark haired, looking like beasts in the wilderness both had their heads cocked my way and were checking me out. 

I would totally be open to that threesome. ANY day. :yes

Things to do before I die...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm editing a video for youtube, with footage that's a bit old now, and there's one clip with me in the background saying 'At least it's not raining.... Because that would kind of suck.' No? Really? lmao mother of all small talk.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm 1/3 of the way there.  :eek


----------



## cosmicslop

look: i know you want to get up in the morning and mow the lawn like a productive human being, but can you do it standing still with the lawn mower turned off.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy - do I have to do the work of EVERYBODY around me?!


----------



## Tokztero

I should have waited for a better deal.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow, I forget how terribly I sleep when Im anxious about something. I keep waking up every hour thinking about getting inspected tomorrow and running over the steps.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i prayed together with a new friend...we asked Jesus to enter my life...she did most of the praying but i did too and asked for my sins to be forgiven...but cuz of my trust issues i have to say ill go back to my own, old beliefs about God and what It is if this doesnt work out...i just want PEACE!!!...in me at least...thats all i can accomplish right now.


----------



## millyxox

" It's like her body got possessed by a street thug "


----------



## Ally

So apparently Miley Cyrus and Katy Perry kissed and can I just say I have never wanted to be Miley Cyrus more in my life


----------



## Noll

What if true love waits in North Korea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Will there ever be a Hollywood film set in Japan that Ken Watanabe isn't starring in? OK he wasn't in Wolverine, and he's not literally in every single one but jeez.


----------



## mattmc

I'm really curious what she wrote in her diary. I mean she was spending multiple days doing nothing but writing in it. What if she was somehow developing a cure for cancer or unraveling the secrets of the universe?


----------



## KaitlynRose

I have lost hope for the human race.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think I need to start learning to play the guitar again. I wish I still had an acoustic guitar, even though my old one had a broken nut since it came from a skip... My electric one doesn't sound as good when not plugged into an amp...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I should really learn how to roll my "R's".


----------



## mattmc

KaitlynRose said:


> I have lost hope for the human race.


Sometimes you think you don't have hope... but you keep on anyway... and then you know you have hope.


----------



## moloko

Espérez, plus d'espérance.
Trois jours,﻿ leur dit Colomb,
En montrant le ciel immense,
Le fond de l'horizon.
Trois jours et je vous donne un monde,
A vous qui n'avez plus d'espoir.
Ses yeux s'ouvraient pour le voir.


----------



## loneranger

Lol, Sorry, but I thought this pic was I little shocking.


----------



## shelbster18

In the future, I would like to be with an unemployed guy. I think that's for me. I could take care of his needs. :b I just love the thought of doing that. Hehe, I'm so boy crazy. ^_^ I think about guys a lot. Makes life that much better. xD


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

shelbster18 said:


> In the future, I would like to be with an unemployed guy. I think that's for me. I could take care of his needs. :b I just love the thought of doing that. Hehe, I'm so boy crazy. ^_^ I think about guys a lot. Makes life that much better. xD


What a coincidence! I no longer wish to work! :idea


----------



## LostAndFoun D

shelbster18 said:


> In the future, I would like to be with an unemployed guy. I think that's for me. I could take care of his needs. :b I just love the thought of doing that. Hehe, I'm so boy crazy. ^_^ I think about guys a lot. Makes life that much better. xD


I kinda get where she's coming from. I've always wanted to keep men locked up or tied to my bed. Is that wrong?? Not so much to take care of their needs though - more the other way round.....


----------



## arnie

Question: Are transsexuals more likely to be hyper-masculine or hyper-feminine? It seems that you wouldn't want to undergo such a huge lifestyle change unless you were 100% committed to that gender role. I wonder.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Most of the "USA gasoline" gas stations in California are controlled by the Russian mafia and they mix in a bunch of cheap/un-burnable fillers that damage your engine.


----------



## Barette

It's 10:30 at night and I'm barely half way through my paper. GREAT WAY TO A NEW START AT A NEW SCHOOL!

Go me!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> Question: Are transsexuals more likely to be hyper-masculine or hyper-feminine? It seems that you wouldn't want to undergo such a huge lifestyle change unless you were 100% committed to that gender role. I wonder.


After all... You can't change your mind once your bits are gone.


----------



## Jcgrey

holy ****. How am I still alive


----------



## Elad

just under 70km cycled today.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Someone please teach me how to stop being so neurotic, as it seems ingrained in my personality. I don't know how to be not-neurotic. How do normal?????? Halp pls.


----------



## moloko

My ego is not huge and I don't have the habit/need to be complimented regularly, or at all. But I was browsing through the post your face thread and suddenly I just wanted my photo to be complimented and quoted a bunch of times. I understand now why beautiful people post their face there several times. Ego boost and huge satisfaction.

And this my random thought/shallow moment of the day. 

Thank you. 

Bye.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

In the waiting room at the doctors... OH MY GAAAAAAAAWWWWDDDDDDDD


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I hate how sometimes you're confronted by something someone says or does, and it just casts you into this major flashback of a time you are trying to forget. You wish you could tell them about it, but you know they won't understand.


----------



## Ineko

Jcgrey said:


> holy ****. How am I still alive


ha! me every damn morning ^^

seriously I feel like my brain is running on the stupid setting today, coffee isn't helping:no:idea:no


----------



## millenniumman75

Caffeine isn't helping me much either. :yawn :time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

as a wise deviant art commentator once said:

"no u r a fool"

and i was, dear internet. i was.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Someone please teach me how to stop being so neurotic, as it seems ingrained in my personality. I don't know how to be not-neurotic. How do normal?????? Halp pls.


I will give you hugz


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> I will give you hugz


vielen dank. so you will be my human strait jacket?


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> vielen dank. so you will be my human strait jacket?


You of all people know that doesn't work, human affection is the best solution.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> You of all people know that doesn't work, human affection is the best solution.


oh dear. i'm not okay with that. allow my lawyer to explain my restraining order against the entirety of humanity to you.


----------



## Kakumbus

Just wish I could finish the rest of my life in an prolonged sleep state.


----------



## arnie

When did we get the ability to add polls to our old threads?


----------



## flykiwi

debating deleting a lot of my posts and replies..Ughhhhh...
tryinh not to... no one will ever know you if you erase everything
you say


----------



## mattmc

Matt thinks talking about yourself in the third person is quite interesting. He suggests it may be a therapeutic process in that it allows expression in a different way.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Starting my assessments on the 2nd day of uni, awww yeahh I'm such a good boy.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Didn't you have so-and-so first period during your freshman year?"

How is it that other people know my schedule better than I do? They remember from two years ago. _Two whole years. _Even I hardly remember my own school schedule from so long ago. I often forget my current one. How is that even possible?

...I may have more stalkers than I initially realized.


----------



## Vanderfee

I miss someone who I haven't heard or seen for like a month now and same goes for another "friend" whom I miss just as much. I can't stop but wonder how they are doing and if they are ever thinking of me whilst I think of them.


----------



## alenclaud

It's a lovely afternoon. After work I plan to go for a walk, enter the park and hopefully sit next to the pond and contemplate the ducks. If I feel like it, I may also bring a book.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## millenniumman75

It's Friday and we have a big snowstorm coming!


----------



## moloko

Sharon Stone in the early 90s is the perfect beauty. Damn that woman was beautiful back then...


----------



## JustThisGuy

I've seen all of you.


----------



## KaitlynRose

alenclaud said:


> It's a lovely afternoon. After work I plan to go for a walk, enter the park and hopefully sit next to the pond and contemplate the ducks. If I feel like it, I may also bring a book.


That honestly sounds like a perfect evening.


----------



## Amocholes

millenniumman75 said:


> It's Friday and we have a big snowstorm coming!


Please! Since when can they predict the weather? They haven't gotten the snow amounts right yet. All they do is induce panic. and then we end up getting half of what they say.


----------



## millenniumman75

Amocholes said:


> Please! Since when can they predict the weather? They haven't gotten the snow amounts right yet. All they do is induce panic. and then we end up getting half of what they say.


 The track keeps changing. They updated after 12 hours and moved the heavy snow line south.


----------



## GotAnxiety

It saids its cold out. I think the weather channel is full of ****.


----------



## perennial wallflower

GotAnxiety said:


> It saids its cold out. I think the weather channel is full of ****.


Snow?


----------



## Ape in space

Watched another Lifetime movie today. So this is what my life has become. :rain


----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## Equity

I still don't get the giggity biggity.


----------



## cosmicslop

if someone doesn't understand your sarcasm, do you brush it off or kill their whole family.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn neighbors. Are they fighting or having sex? I can't even tell anymore.


----------



## moloko

What if...?

...

****ing what ifs man... But it's because of them that we've got to try. They make it all worth. We just can't lost ourselves in them. If it didn't happen, move on. Still... What if? I'll just dream for a moment, brb.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cant stay away from SAS for more than 3 days ... ._.'


----------



## rdrr

A comment I read, from this article, I've been thinking about:

http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/-8...ment-confidentiality-agreement-164326139.html

"People need to stop using Facebook and Twitter to validate their lives. Selfies to validate their looks. "Check Ins" to validate how cool they are for working out/eating out/vacationing. "Humble-brags" for validation on various things in life. There is a difference between sharing/networking, and posting every detail about your life to get validation from others that you are worth something. If you are seeking validation from social media, you probably are pretty miserable with your life and should actively do something to fix it instead of post about it."


----------



## probably offline

Swimmers must have perma-fungus on their feet. My feet get really wrinkly when they're wet. If I was a swimmer, I think that my feet would never de-wrinkle. I'd just walk around on prune-like half-wet soles, all the time. Wow, that visual is so disgusting. Let's go get something to eat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh, I really do pronounce come/becoming etc weirdly for an English person... I never realised it sounded _that_ odd until listening back, damn. Probably won't stop though.


----------



## meganmila

Washed out's- Life of Leisure album is amazing. That is all.


----------



## Citrine

That Chinese ointment that had been sitting in the back of the cabinet for years may have actually helped with my foot pain...interesting. No one seems to know what's actually in that thing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pro tip: If you're going to lie to me about where you are in order to avoid me, then it's a good idea to stop updating your status on FB every 5 seconds.

I'd prefer you to just be honest and tell me to **** off and go away instead of insulting my intelligence.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Be selfish = backfires.

Be neutral= backfires.

Be selfless = backfires.

Jesus, I need a break. All I need is one fulfilling, stable friendship but it all backfires so spectacularly regardless of what I do.

I guess it's finally time for the unthinkable, I'll have to start emotionally relying on my family... The horror.


----------



## shelbster18

lol...Eeeeeeeeeeeeew. xD


----------



## Equity

I need to follow a timetable to avoid spinning my wheels so often.


----------



## cosmicslop

Marry me, steven yeun.


----------



## Citrine

Who...why....ughhh tell me alreadyyy


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Are you there, God? It's me. Nice Bike.


----------



## calichick

I wish there was a GPS for life because it seems like I'm in the middle of nowhere. I'm trying to search for signs to no avail.

Sigh. Things get awfully tough really quick.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I wish there was a GPS for life because it seems like I'm in the middle of nowhere. I'm trying to search for signs to no avail.
> 
> Sigh. Things get awfully tough really quick.


And your still so young, plenty of time for your life to become even tougher.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is it even possible to find a girl who isn't a lying ****? I'm starting to think they don't exist.

Oh well, at least I didn't piss a lot of money away on this one.


----------



## intheshadows

Still miserably cold outside...


----------



## Just Lurking

I can't recall another winter that's been this unrelenting.

Another 10cm snow. Another day of -30C winds.

unnnnngh


----------



## Citrine

When's spring coming? I mean, I like looking at snow. It's pretty....but I think I'm kinda done now. -_-


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That feel when you creep on the facebook of some random person you met and you start seeing a bunch of people you know on their friends list. Small world... A small world that I will never be a part of.


----------



## moloko

I am not an interesting or captivating guy. And that explains some things... Sucks to realize this, because that is not something that can be changed and improved easily or actively.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> I can't recall another winter that's been this unrelenting.
> 
> Another 10cm snow. Another day of -30C winds.
> 
> unnnnngh


 .....The forecast low for me on Tuesday morning here in Ohio -19c. If it happens, it will only be the fifth time that has ever happened in the month of March.

That's on top of the 10cm to 18cm I am supposed to get my tomorrow. :no


----------



## TryingMara

This does not taste nearly as good as it looked and smelled.


----------



## Charmander

One of my Youtube videos hit a million views, that was a nice surprise for something I threw together in an hour.


----------



## shelbster18

What a devastating yet weirdly awesome dream I had last night. It was like I was watching a film in my dream because I wasn't in it or at least I don't think I was. There was this woman with a baby and this other group of survivors trying to get away from some flood. It looked like it was in New York City because one of the buildings collapsed from the flood. Then when that wasn't enough, a plane comes into another building. It was like The Day After Tomorrow meets 9/11. Crazy **** man.


----------



## Just Lurking

Charmander said:


> One of my Youtube videos hit a million views, that was a nice surprise for something I threw together in an hour.


Where the f*** have you been, and why don't we have a link to this vid?


----------



## coeur_brise

T-minus 1 hour. til possible destruction, gee. you just wonder if it's worth it. in other news, I have a country song stuck in my head. Not sure if this is a sign of the end times.


----------



## Perkins

A dingo ate my baby.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think my insomnia is back I haven't been able to sleep well in about two weeks :yawn


----------



## UndreamingAwake

No longer sick, so back to the grind.


----------



## KaitlynRose

When something or someone is too good to be true, they usually are.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

eeesh, can't believe I've been on this site 3 years already.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not really feeling sad, but life is feeling quite pointless for me at the moment. Feels completely logical to cease existing. Probably just bored.


----------



## KaitlynRose

There is far too much irony in this world to be coincidence. Either this world is not real, or I am creating connections that are not really there.

Either I going mad or I am some sort of genius... Or perhaps I am a mad genius.

Regardless, I am paranoid, at the very least.


----------



## Mochyn

Today was the first time this year I've put the window down in my car, it was only for 2 minutes then I was freezing cold again but I liked it


----------



## Vuldoc

I wonder where all the atoms that make up my body were 400000 years ago.


----------



## diamondheart89

Ahahaha, the thirst is real. I like how a bunch of them try to get violent afterwards.


----------



## Charmander

Just Lurking said:


> Where the f*** have you been, and why don't we have a link to this vid?






I've been getting nagged about looking for a job so I've been too busy and tired to come on here much lately.


----------



## Ally

Batman can, blow fishes can't


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Happy B-Day!

~ Stash Double Spice Chai topped with Spicebox Spiced Whiskey instead of vanilla soy...CB's "Chai Whisk!", the experiment worked! lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I guess going to the gym yesterday was too soon after being sick. I felt like **** yesterday evening, and still do to a lesser degree today. Blegh. I hate this time of year. Everyone seems to get sick around now.


----------



## moloko

Charmander said:


>


Memories, memories!   I miss those times. I remember Shania Twain. :mushy :lol


----------



## Testsubject

Due to a stroke of genius, or early onset of mania from sleep deprivation, I've possibly found a way to win the James Randi challenge via a simple technicality!

With scientific proof I could demonstrate that I, and indeed everyone, is clairvoyant. We all have the ability to see into the past and the future. The technicality comes from the fact that everything we see is technically in the past (aprox. 80 ms). Our brain has the ability to peer into the future (probability) to compensate for our past perception. And example would be catching a football, we process the ball flying through the air 80ms in the past, so, by the time the light from that object hits my retina and gets processed in my brain, the object has already moved on. So if you want to see things where they really are, the visual system needs to extrapolate and guess where things will be in the future. LOL is so simple, I wonder if it would work?? million dollars here I come!


----------



## rdrr

Stop burning bridges, drive up off them.


----------



## Barette

David Lynch is so sexy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes I wonder if babies intentionally try to sound absolutely terrible when they cry, just to make it all the more unendurable to ignore them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes I wonder if babies intentionally try to sound absolutely terrible when they cry, just to make it all the more unendurable to ignore them.


I'm sure we're sort of programmed to find the sound annoying, otherwise no one would feel any urgency in finding out why the baby is crying, and it's the only method they have to communicate really at that age.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lmao why don't I follow these people on twitter?

I'm surprised I don't follow Patrick Stewart though, well I do now.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## estse

I don't understand any of you.


----------



## KelsKels

- Just got home from California.. and my sleep schedule is sooooo messed up due to driving all night. Not excited to work again, like always.
- Never really realized how freakin hot Jenette McCurdy is until today.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Celeriacs are the most beautiful vegetables to grace this earth.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

NIN tickets have gone down by almost $80. My chances of seeing them live if I don't this time ever again are going to be very slim if I don't just bite the bullet and go. I'll definitely regret not going.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm the kind of guy who makes pancakes at 330am because I'm fat and unemployable. 

What? Oh, yes, I am single...why do you ask?


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sure we're sort of programmed to find the sound annoying, otherwise no one would feel any urgency in finding out why the baby is crying, and it's the only method they have to communicate really at that age.


Probably. Should do an experiment. Get a baby to cry and see if it's more likely to do it if someone is in the room.

On the train the other day it was so bizarre. There were 3 young hispanic guys with a baby and it started crying. A few seats away this young hipsterish seemingly normal (maybe hispanic) woman said "shut up." And while it was crying she muttered "throw it in the gutter" "throw it off the train" and "put a tape on it's mouth" etc. No one said anything to her. :rofl


----------



## starsfreak

I daydream waaay too much


----------



## Perkins

The Academy Award goes to me for acting like I give a ****.


----------



## mattmc

KelsKels said:


> Never really realized how freakin hot Jenette McCurdy is until today.


Jenette is very purty. :yes


----------



## moloko

I wish we could just tell people how beautiful they are and actually convey the best intentions we have about it, instead of risking coming of as a weirdo. This place... I've fallen in love about 10 times already. I envy those who can act and engage in conversation with strangers and actually carry it for more than 2 minutes without it getting awkward.


----------



## cuppy

mattmc said:


> Jenette is very purty. :yes


*Jenette McCurdy is very purdy

now you're a poet


----------



## mattmc

cuppy said:


> *Jenette McCurdy is very purdy
> 
> now you're a poet


You knew I was rhyming even when I didn't. =o

That must take serious levels of awareness. You have some kind of gift.


----------



## arnie

He's on the p**** train to babyville!


----------



## Elad

Operation phase out of virtual reality and phase back into real life underway.

Moved place, started new medication, starting a dedicated meal plan, consistent workouts, deleted 90% of things on my computer pre 2013 (tougher than expected) and mentally start preparing myself for full time work or study again.
Need to wipe the slate clean somewhat if I want to change things. I can't continue to come to 
this website like I have the past year or two, as a poor substitute for face to face interactions. Its became an extension of my comfort zone allowing me to hide away farrrr too often instead of tackling what I need to.

In some aspects I think sas has helped.. mostly initially coming and knowing I'm not the only person who feels this way, but at the same time its become a hindrance.. allowing me normalize my situation and almost settle for a mediocre life. I see how places like this can be dangerous for people who think like me, people who have a somewhat addictive personality and nothing else to hold onto so we cling and fall into.. almost denial about how bad things have gotten? I mean I make posts and whine at times, but it doesn't sink in. Sometimes venting simply isn't enough, you have to take action to make it anything more than just words on a page. _I_ need to take action, talk is cheap and I've been running my mouth for far too long.

I want better, and for me that starts with not making posts on here or browsing other peoples issues. medication & resolve don't fail me now.

_*~WE'RE ALL GONNA MAKE IT MY BRAHS, BROHS, BRAS, BREHS AND BRUHS~*_


----------



## Vuldoc

Yess! they finally released Part 3 can't wait to be terrified and laugh at the same time


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I think I'm getting a crush on my neighbor >.<


----------



## whatevzers

Freakin Pokemon is on Netflix!


----------



## KelsKels

My brain feels like moosh. Ive slept way way too much today.


----------



## cuppy

So is there a correct way to get rid of the dry, peeling skin on your lips?


----------



## euphoria04

My life is a negative feedback loop with short spurts of positive delusion.

Positive delusion is just that, delusion. Also short lived.

And the scariest part? It's only going to become more ingrained as the years undergoing this loop accumulate.


----------



## calichick

I am never buying from ASOS, Topshop or any other cheap UK store again.

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/may/27/asos-withdraws-belts-radioactive-scare

I forgot that when your government is based on which Royal has less hair than the preceding generation, safety measures probably aren't a priority. It's sad it had to reach America before this was discovered.

God bless.

At least when we outsource for cheap labor, we have the decency to check for radioactive waste.


----------



## moloko

Elad said:


> Operation phase out of virtual reality and phase back into real life underway.
> 
> (...)
> 
> _*~WE'RE ALL GONNA MAKE IT MY BRAHS, BROHS, BRAS, BREHS AND BRUHS~*_


Yep, all the best to you Elad. Hope you get better and manage to go back to a normal life. If I ever feel like you, I'll definitely try to do the same.


----------



## cuppy

Hush7 said:


> You can make your own brown sugar lip scrub. Tons of recipes online depending on what "flavor" you like best. Some use coconut oil while others use olive oil.


Aw, okay. That definitely involves more work than biting it off :lol I'll give it a try


----------



## Amocholes

My wireless router decided to die yesterday.


----------



## arnie

Florida man has sex with pit bull in his yard as neighbors beg him to stop










More Florida man: http://www.reddit.com/r/FloridaMan/top/ :haha


----------



## moloko

Some posts on the what's bothering me thread make me sad... I feel so bad for some people over there. You can feel their sadness and pain. I wish I could do something for them, or at least be there with them just for that moment and give them some kind of support. Giving them a hug could mean the world to them. Sending a PM or commenting their post is redundant and not at all enough, so I don't do that. SAS is full of emotional pain.


----------



## intheshadows

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> Operation phase out of virtual reality and phase back into real life underway.
> 
> Moved place, started new medication, starting a dedicated meal plan, consistent workouts, deleted 90% of things on my computer pre 2013 (tougher than expected) and mentally start preparing myself for full time work or study again.
> Need to wipe the slate clean somewhat if I want to change things. I can't continue to come to
> this website like I have the past year or two, as a poor substitute for face to face interactions. Its became an extension of my comfort zone allowing me to hide away farrrr too often instead of tackling what I need to.
> 
> In some aspects I think sas has helped.. mostly initially coming and knowing I'm not the only person who feels this way, but at the same time its become a hindrance.. allowing me normalize my situation and almost settle for a mediocre life. I see how places like this can be dangerous for people who think like me, people who have a somewhat addictive personality and nothing else to hold onto so we cling and fall into.. almost denial about how bad things have gotten? I mean I make posts and whine at times, but it doesn't sink in. Sometimes venting simply isn't enough, you have to take action to make it anything more than just words on a page. _I_ need to take action, talk is cheap and I've been running my mouth for far too long.
> 
> I want better, and for me that starts with not making posts on here or browsing other peoples issues. medication & resolve don't fail me now.
> 
> _*~WE'RE ALL GONNA MAKE IT MY BRAHS, BROHS, BRAS, BREHS AND BRUHS~*_


Sink in to whom? I've actually read your posts. :stu


----------



## KelsKels

I really _really_ *really* wish I had a job that didnt involve so much interaction with people. God idk how long I can do this. Feeling not so good :/


----------



## moloko

> A fellow will remember a lot of things you wouldn't think he'd remember. You take me. One day, back in 1896, I was crossing over to Jersey on the ferry, and as we pulled out, there was another ferry pulling in, and on it there was a girl waiting to get off. A white dress she had on. She was carrying a white parasol. I only saw her for one second. She didn't see me at all, but I'll bet a month hasn't gone by since that I haven't thought of that girl.


This will be me if I reach old age.

Also:
- I don't know many people.
- I know too many people. I guess we're both lonely.

Also number 2: I should stop using this thread like this. I'm turning this into my personal facebook...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

thatsher said:


> Time to enjoy life  Time to do something!







:boogie


----------



## arnie

Damn nature you scary!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Maybe I can turn this one into a friend...(probably not )


----------



## Cam1

I realized in the shower that: one of the main sources of my depression is also one of my only sources of happiness. ; _ ;


----------



## cybernaut

I LOVE the Kindle Store. I don't see myself getting a Kindle any time soon, but I just buy books from there then transfer it via my Kindle App on my tablet. Screw Barnes n Nobles, man.


----------



## Nefury

one tree hill is da best


----------



## Amocholes

"Don't forget that tonight, in places that observe this religion, the god of progress reclaims a full hour from our lives in an instant at the stroke of 2, and we must preform the ritual of forward clock turning in tribute. But how wonderful is it that this beneficent being will return that hour to us in the autumn?!"


----------



## alenclaud

Currently having a battle with a moth that's disturbing me. It's currently behind the desk. (and don't worry, I won't kill it, but just cup it with my hands or a bottle and release it out the window, so it doesn't fly around my face any more)


----------



## mattmc

alenclaud said:


> Currently having a battle with a moth that's disturbing me. It's currently behind the desk. (and don't worry, I won't kill it, but just cup it with my hands or a bottle and release it out the window, so it doesn't fly around my face any more)












Know the feeling.


----------



## dexlab

maybe I could cure my SA if I started talking to people with my eyes shut like Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## shelbster18

I had an urge to pick at your scabs. >_< I came that close to doing it. I need to go injure myself so I can have some to pick at. lmao I just got a funny image of me doing that.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I tried to escape my past for a reason...


----------



## cosmicslop

i'm just glad i'm part of this portion in human history where i don't have to rely on experimental cooking to survive. i don't understand how past humans could be so ingenious to find out what to combine together so they could make something that tastes good, but i appreciate it.


----------



## calichick

I think I need to move to SoCal for hotter Latin men..

Only type in NorCal is whitebread types.

Closer proximity to Mexico means greater population of mixed men.,.

If another white guy hits on me, I literally don't know how to respond to them anymore besides YOURE NOT MY TYPE


----------



## Dissonance

calichick said:


> I think I need to move to SoCal for hotter Latin men..
> 
> Only type in NorCal is whitebread types.
> 
> Closer proximity to Mexico means greater population of mixed men.,.
> 
> If another white guy hits on me, I literally don't know how to respond to them anymore besides YOURE NOT MY TYPE


Why the obssesion with Hispanics? Do you love taco bell or something?


----------



## calichick

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^ racist


It's not racist to have a type. I like white men, just don't love them. There's no chemistry, no spark, no mystery, no passion, no sex appeal.

It just happens to be that where I live is such a great white population % and I've literally only come across one hot man of Portuguese mixed decent who was very shy/quiet.

It's slim pickins here.


----------



## calichick

Dissonance said:


> Why the obssesion with Hispanics? Do you love taco bell or something?


I don't know what you're considering as Hispanic, but I envision my future husband to possess at least 1 of the following lineages:

Spanish
Portuguese 
Italian 
Mexican 
Brazilian 
Venezuelan 
Any of Central American or South American countries

I am not obsessed, keep in mind that I too have Latin ancestry.

I feel that I was born in a wrong time time zone or something. I feel very out of place and don't understand the appeal with anything else. I get white men approaching me whenever I'm out and feel awkward. I don't know how to react or respond because I can't imagine ever having a future with one just because of what I wish for my children. I want my kids to have a spice to them.

I'm at wits end to be honest and feeling very frustrated


----------



## calichick

Another barrier is that Caucasian men tend to be more financially secure, so while I come from a very educated and respectable background, I would expect the same from my S.O.

The Portuguese guy that I met was very smart and well financed, but his personality was a bit bland :/


----------



## calichick

In a Lonely Place said:


> I had no idea, that must be so distressing for you


How would you like to be approached by obese women everywhere you went?

It's disheartening because it only makes me yearn for something that isn't there and push me further away from tolerating it.

I tried to psyche myself into it for awhile but see myself straying easily.


----------



## calichick

In a Lonely Place said:


> I'm male so I don't get approached ever I'm afraid so can't relate :blank


I was asking how would you like it. Would you like it for them to hover over you? To lurk you? Would that be satisfying?


----------



## Dissonance

Fat girls? Sure why not I got time. My standards do not rely on looks too much


----------



## calichick

Dissonance said:


> Fat girls? Sure why not I got time. My standards do not rely on looks too much


You expect me to believe that...


----------



## probably offline




----------



## euphoria04

calichick said:


> You expect me to believe that...


Have you ever posted pics?

This is what you look like in my head:


----------



## mattmc

In your mind, could you ever be, really close to me?
I can tell the way you smile...
If I feel that I could be certain then
I would say the things I want to say tonight...

But till I can see
That you'd really care for me
I will dream that someday you'll be
Really close to me...


----------



## calichick

euphoria04 said:


> Have you ever posted pics?


Yes. Is there a problem?


----------



## euphoria04

calichick said:


> Yes. Is there a problem?


Random girls you found off Tumblr don't count.


----------



## Dissonance

calichick said:


> You expect me to believe that...


I do not expect anything. I just give my 10 cents. Hard to believe but whatever.


----------



## Dissonance

Because Fat women are apparently unattractive despite there being a BBW section in pornhub.

The way I see it obesity is a issue of health. Obesity is bad because of health factors. It's easier to dislike someone for their size. Whatever to each their own. I just see it as a body type I do not feel at all disgusted by...They also often times have larger mammeries.

I feel like I don't want to make it that fat is a beautiful thing. I think big women should be aware that not all men like fat girls just like Calichick dislikes whites ,it's hit and miss and people should learn to accept that not everyone will accept you.


----------



## calichick

euphoria04 said:


> Random girls you found off Tumblr don't count.


When I first joined, tumblr didn't exist.

Lmfao. Yes, I'm a veteran here. Respect


----------



## AussiePea

calichick said:


> When I first joined, tumblr didn't exist.
> 
> Lmfao. Yes, I'm a veteran here. Respect


Tumblr was founded in 2007 and you joined in 2010. Just clearing the facts! (Though I'm sure you will say you were here before then).


----------



## calichick

In a Lonely Place said:


> I'd be a little curious as to why only obese women were coming after me


Ironic. I ask myself the same thing about white bread.

It's a bit disconcerting isn't it?


----------



## calichick

AussiePea said:


> Tumblr was founded in 2007 and you joined in 2010. Just clearing the facts! (Though I'm sure you will say you were here before then).


I actually was here before 2010 as a wee 15 year old.

Hum...I miss when the only selfies editing options consisted of "crop" and "black and white" and we didn't have reverse pic options and used good old fashioned cameras.

:cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love this city. I have no idea what these girls in this town have been feed, but goddamn. Fine hotties everywhere you look.


----------



## Citrine

I feel like I have dreams, but I never remember them. Or if I do, they're just dreams of a typical school day....those suck.....then I wake up and have to do it all over again.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

just found out I'll be working at the hospital on my B'day this year, lovely. :blank

Coincidently it is the same hospital I was born in.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Does anyone else sometimes wish they could just rip out their emotions, thoughts and feelings, and then scorch them to a crisp with a flamethrower, followed by rigging them with enough explosives to level a whole block and flipping the switch?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

find little solutions for big problems


----------



## Erimitis

Metalunatic said:


> Does anyone else sometimes wish they could just rip out their emotions, thoughts and feelings, and then scorch them to a crisp with a flamethrower, followed by rigging them with enough explosives to level a whole block and flipping the switch?


Yeah,sometimes when i'm upset i want to cause damage to the 'mechanism' that makes me feeling like **** but not to the extent of destroying the whole area


----------



## cafune

I'm having a melancholy morning.


----------



## mattmc

I'm always on your side,
Forever near your light


----------



## ratbag

I'm getting better at my job.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Erimitis said:


> Yeah,sometimes when i'm upset i want to cause damage to the 'mechanism' that makes me feeling like **** but not to the extent of destroying the whole area


Pff who cares, man. Collateral damage. Look on the bright side; at least they'll go out with a bang. :lol


----------



## Erimitis

Metalunatic said:


> Pff who cares, man. Collateral damage. Look on the bright side; at least they'll go out with a bang. :lol


hmm,I think your right!


----------



## moloko

I'm not made for long periods of socialization. I'm so tired. Completely drained... My head hurts and I still got to face a bit more in an hour or so. Right now I just want to be left alone.


----------



## calichick

I absolutely love my state. I love that I can wear shorts and a tank top in March. I love that there's 0 humidity in the air. I love that when there's a blue sky, the visibility is so clear and a lone white fluffy cloud drifts over the sky, and there's birds chirping in the air and people are for the most part happy to be alive and the scent is a fresh spring breeze, free of any pollution or grime because the ocean air constantly recycles. It is SO wonderful.

My legs have not seen the light of day in a few months. Time to start the self tan rituals. Summertime is here!!

I can't even imagine how it is on the East Coast now. Difference between night and day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

calichick said:


> I don't know what you're considering as Hispanic, but I envision my future husband to possess at least 1 of the following lineages:
> 
> Spanish
> Portuguese
> Italian
> Mexican
> Brazilian
> Venezuelan
> Any of Central American or South American countries
> 
> I am not obsessed, keep in mind that I too have Latin ancestry.
> 
> I feel that I was born in a wrong time time zone or something. I feel very out of place and don't understand the appeal with anything else. I get white men approaching me whenever I'm out and feel awkward. I don't know how to react or respond because I can't imagine ever having a future with one just because of what I wish for my children. I want my kids to have a spice to them.
> 
> I'm at wits end to be honest and feeling very frustrated


What if they have that lineage (even a parent) but are still really pale? I ask because I can think of an example where that has happened.



In a Lonely Place said:


> Did the clocks change tonight? I say its 3.12am, forum says 4.12am


Maybe they did in the US? I think I remember reading something about that somewhere else online.. Not sure though.


----------



## arnie

Stunning timelapse of Yosemite:

(watch in full screen and set the quality to 720p)


----------



## calichick

Persephone The Dread said:


> What if they have that lineage (even a parent) but are still really pale?


I actually prefer Latin people who are naturally light because usually that signals that the mixture in their blood leans more towards the Iberian heritage with the indigenous traits being less dominant. But I really am not opposed to men and women self tanning. I was born pretty light and I self tan. So while they may be lighter, their features are desirable.

The whole reason why I'm attracted to Latin people is because of the boiling pot that they represent. Of the Iberian mixture with everything else which was on the American continents including the indigenous genes, African, Asian, etc,

It's perfect.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It would be nice if I could get my haircut without being interrogated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

arnie said:


> Stunning timelapse of Yosemite:
> 
> (watch in full screen and set the quality to 720p)


I love Yosemite so much. Haven't been there in awhile. Thanks for that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

calichick said:


> I actually prefer Latin people who are naturally light because usually that signals that the mixture in their blood leans more towards the Iberian heritage with the indigenous traits being less dominant. But I really am not opposed to men and women self tanning. I was born pretty light and I self tan. So while they may be lighter, their features are desirable.
> 
> The whole reason why I'm attracted to Latin people is because of the boiling pot that they represent. Of the Iberian mixture with everything else which was on the American continents including the indigenous genes, African, Asian, etc,
> 
> It's perfect.


Fair enough.


----------



## calichick

I am really curious what a group of young guys discuss in their cars before they start hollering and shouting at a girl on the street.

In my mind, the convo goes something like "Bro, 11 o'clock, do you see that hot chick over there? Damn that booty sure does shake, she's so fine, she sure does blow my mind." Proceed to pass the girl, yell something out the car window, when 10 paces ahead, full 180 swerving of the head to check out the front.

This reminds me of when I used to live with an older cousin. She is insanely forward with men and would drive me around everywhere. When she spotted an attractive man on the street, she'd be like "Damn, that Irish kid over there [insert name], he is such a hottie. I could totally see you guys hooking up." She would gawk at the guy, sometimes she would roll down the window, and try to embarrass the f*** out of me by trying to get his number and of course he would be totally opposite of my normal type of guy, so I'm like, do not make eye contact, do not make eye contact. If you don't see him, he doesn't see you. lol.

Ah, mating rituals of people trying to get laid.


----------



## AussiePea

Meatball subs are the bees knees and so are the Macadamia cookies.


----------



## millyxox

Don't care if it hurts I wanna have control


----------



## KelsKels

Is there really no way to find abandoned places near you? C'mon internet! This needs to be a thing


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> Is there really no way to find abandoned places near you? C'mon internet! This needs to be a thing


I would be interested to know if such a site exists. Exploring these places is awesome.


----------



## KelsKels

AussiePea said:


> I would be interested to know if such a site exists. Exploring these places is awesome.


Well there is a wikipedia article that lists ghost towns by country. There seem to be quite a few in Australia. Theres also this site, which is pretty detailed but only has maps of the US and Canada. Im kinda sol though because theres nowhere really close to my area. Id love to have a site that gives information about old/abandoned buildings rather than whole towns.. but I cant really find much.


----------



## Owl-99

Tasmania has quite a few old abandoned ruins like Willow court in New Norfolk a former asylum for the mentally ill.


----------



## AussiePea

tannasg said:


> Tasmania has quite a few old abandoned ruins like Willow court in New Norfolk a former asylum for the mentally ill.


I don't rationally believe in supernatural crap, but an ex asylum would scare the living daylights out of me.


----------



## moloko

Laying in my bed a few moments ago, eyes closed, and started wondering if loneliness damages our health in any way. Physically or mentally. I wonder if any study was made about the effects of loneliness on human health...

I'm going to google it.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## meganmila

KelsKels said:


> Is there really no way to find abandoned places near you? C'mon internet! This needs to be a thing


The baker hotel is abandoned ( they are gonna make it a ghost tour type of thing though so not totally abandoned soon) But that's like 4 hours away from here. Galveston might have some abandoned buildings.


----------



## cosmicslop

You're all just tourists in this tourist attraction called Life.


----------



## shelbster18

Tashakor. ;3


----------



## KelsKels

Customize errything! Just bought a new decal for my car.. and now Im buying one for my new ipod. Im so happy I was able to buy a 2nd gen nano from my coworker. I seriously hate the newest models.

Hm.. I think Ill look for one for my laptop next since I hated the one I use to have. Im thinking about going balls to the wall and buying myself a new jacket and several new articles of clothing. I might just do it.. Ive been so responsible with saving all my money, so hopefully I wont feel guilty after spending it.


----------



## Monotony

Scientists need to find a way to make this a reality.


----------



## AceEmoKid

^ dayum that's sexy.










"No matter what direction you view this image from, the gun will be pointing at you."

What is this witchcraft. Why must my eyes do this thing. ;_;


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I used so much sandpaper at work yesterday that I've actually flattened my thumbprint so now my iPhone doesn't recognise it :lol
#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## moloko

Ok. Kind of an ego burst right now. Wtf man. I didn't even know what I was doing. I did notice something was off but thought maybe it was possible. Guess not. Back to planet Earth!


----------



## KelsKels

I told my mom I named my ipod Poddles and bought it a leopard print decal.. and she burst out laughing at me. Im pretty sure this is why I have no friends. 

Also.. I had a dream I accidentally cut my hair into a chin length bob. Which is ridiculous.. theres no way to accidentally do that. I was upset though and hated it. I think I had that dream because I cut a 10 year old girls hair 9 inches shorter earlier that night and I was wondering if she regretted it or not.


----------



## mattmc

KelsKels said:


> I told my mom I named my ipod Poddles and bought it a leopard print decal.. and she burst out laughing at me. Im pretty sure this is why I have no friends.


Poddles is cute. Maybe she was laughing like, "Awww, that's sweet."


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know what put me off watching Community past the first episode before, but this is amazing.

Also bacon + pasta + mushrooms + sauce is soo good :3 I cook this stuff too much and no one else likes it, and it's like some kind of stereotypical easy student food but I don't even care. It tastes so good. Silly unbelievers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ dayum that's sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No matter what direction you view this image from, the gun will be pointing at you."
> 
> What is this witchcraft. Why must my eyes do this thing. ;_;


hah wow, I like illusions.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Maybe I'm not as funny as I thought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to watch The Book Thief but I have a strong feeling it's going to really bum me out. But still... I'll have to do something happy afterwards I guess.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to watch The Book Thief but I have a strong feeling it's going to really bum me out. But still... I'll have to do something happy afterwards I guess.


I watched it the other day. Pretty good.


----------



## shelbster18

I have a Psychologist appointment 2 and a half hours before my job interview. lmao But I'm going to make it on time. I always seem to get back from my Psychologist appointments close to 11. I'm actually not too nervous about this. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing. ^^;


----------



## Monotony

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ dayum that's sexy.
> 
> "No matter what direction you view this image from, the gun will be pointing at you."
> 
> What is this witchcraft. Why must my eyes do this thing. ;_;


False I stood behind my monitor and looked over it. The gun couldn't reach me.


----------



## Ally

Monkey wrenches have nothing to do with actual monkeys which is so disappointing


----------



## cosmicslop

honey, i'm dropping the kids off to school. oops, accidentally dropped the kids off into the incinerator.


----------



## Kakumbus

Aww I'm having so much fun, it's just too bad that I'll die soon, really pisses me off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A rooster walking backwards.


----------



## Jcgrey

Quick snack with sizable notice


----------



## PlayerOffGames

a friend of a friend bought me a bible...im most likely a prophet...real talk...no delusion...no joke...not bigging myself up


----------



## calichick

everyone always asks me if I'm Italian. I wish I was, even though my last name is Italian. That little boot of a country sure has a positive reputation.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> everyone always asks me if I'm Italian. I wish I was, even though my last name is Italian. That little boot of a country sure has a positive reputation.


If you consider it's former Prime Minister is a sleazy corrupt womaniser and the country itself has the biggest debt in Europe you would wonder why people think highly of the place.


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> If you consider it's former Prime Minister is a sleazy corrupt womaniser and the country itself has the biggest debt in Europe you would wonder why people think highly of the place.


I was more thinking along the lines of culture, beauty, cuisine and fashion.

I'm more concerned with the exports. Being American and all.


----------



## mattmc

A lot of common thinking bothers and confuses me. Such as "things are typically what they seem."

Coming from a normal person is one thing. Coming from people with SA, who are not only prone to being reflective, but also are often seen by others as different than they are, it's almost beyond comprehension.

When people misunderstand and judge you then your first thought shouldn't be no one is misunderstood and everyone is judged fairly.


----------



## KelsKels

Well f*** me. So I found out I actually open and work 9 hours tomorrow instead of closing. Good thing I figured that out after Ive stayed up all night. God I hope tomorrow goes by quickly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Well f*** me. So I found out I actually open and work 9 hours tomorrow instead of closing. Good thing I figured that out after Ive stayed up all night. God I hope tomorrow goes by quickly.


Work is the worst, isn't it? I remember intentionally trying to sprain my ankle walking up stairs at 230am in an attempt to have a legit reason to not go to work(I was working in construction at the time).

When you're at work, ignore the clock...and keep busy.


----------



## Vuldoc

I had a very random thought today (at least for me). I started thinking about making an online dating profile :lol . I guess I might consider it in the future.


----------



## Monotony

:haha



http://imgur.com/fF9jT


----------



## Citrine

^lol! Oh internet.


----------



## sas111

Kakumbus said:


> Aww I'm having so much fun, it's just too bad that I'll die soon, really pisses me off.


:kiss :hug. You probably would be dead by now if you hadn't put in this amount of effort. You're really giving it your all..keep it up and take extra good care of yourself.. You will see progress soon I'm sure, you have to by now.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Monotony

http://imgur.com/vQhJQ











Yep animals are awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cutest thing ever? It has my vote. Can't...stop...watching...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

spike timing dependent plasticity, long term depression.. before.. after.


----------



## moloko

the cheat said:


> Cutest thing ever? It has my vote. Can't...stop...watching...


If anyone doubts that we are cousins, that gif should end it. Even its hair is all messed up. :lol (I like that he's wearing a diaper, btw... lol)


----------



## millenniumman75

104,000 posts :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## herk

pretty sure beck and wes anderson are the same person


----------



## millenniumman75

$% That's right, not a number, a %.


----------



## h00dz

I actually recorded and uploaded a practice set to mixlr today 

Feel free to follow me if you like


----------



## KelsKels

Whoever the chick is that sings in Raise Your Weapon sounds like freakin nails on a chalk board.. I cant listen to that song because it physically hurts me. Also.. f*** Charter and everything they stand for.


----------



## mattmc

Hello darkness my old friend...


----------



## diamondheart89

Y Korean Drama Yyy


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Advice from my former supervisor. "Crush any mother*****er that gets in your way."


----------



## AussiePea

Moved into new house. Nervous about wondering downstairs and meeting new house mates though


----------



## Equity

mattmc said:


> Hello darkness my old friend...


Are we falling outside the normal moral constraints?


----------



## moloko

whiterabbit said:


> I may buy some bicycle bells and start carrying them around with me. Then the next time a pavement-cycler rips past me from behind without giving any warning, I'll ****ing throw one at them.


:lol


h00dz said:


> I actually recorded and uploaded a practice set to mixlr today
> 
> Feel free to follow me if you like


No music there?


KelsKels said:


> Whoever the chick is that sings in Raise Your Weapon sounds like freakin nails on a chalk board..


So bad, I agree. Everytime it shows on my ipod: skip. That song isn't that great either, in my opinion. If it's the one I'm thinking of.


mattmc said:


> Hello darkness my old friend...


I am quoting you so I don't break the sequence.


likeaspacemonkey said:


> American Beauty


Alan Ball. You know what he's capable of.


----------



## h00dz

moloko said:


> :lol
> 
> No music there?


Try this 

Again, this is not a good example of what I do, just me playing around learning and practicing 

so many bad mixes were had... 

The 2 I put up were a trance set which was alright, but not greAT.. the dub-step mix was terrible though, i need to learn how to do dubstep mixes. The dub-step mix was on the fly with no practice and no knowledge of the tracks so, i just did as best I could


----------



## moloko

h00dz said:


> Try this
> 
> Again, this is not a good example of what I do, just me playing around learning and practicing
> 
> so many bad mixes were had...
> 
> The 2 I put up were a trance set which was alright, but not greAT.. the dub-step mix was terrible though, i need to learn how to do dubstep mixes. The dub-step mix was on the fly with no practice and no knowledge of the tracks so, i just did as best I could


****! Man, I can't hear those mixes, sorry about that. I have very limited internet and just listening to about 2 minutes of it I almost blew 100 megas. But I did like what I heard, except the dupstep part. lol I don't like dubstep.


----------



## calichick

It's going to be a SCORCHER this weekend.

Crap, it's only mid March and I'm already 3 shades of tan. Really hard to be depressed in this weather, really hard.


----------



## Stilla

You know it's springtime when condoms start popping up like daisies.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Stilla said:


> You know it's springtime when condoms start popping up like daisies.


 :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol that was such a pointless phone conversation, I all ready knew I'd have to go in person to set up a library card. The guy on the phone actually sounded more nervous than I felt though  which was a bit odd, normally people on the phone just sound annoyed to me. I don't suppose most people call in for that reason to be honest.. It's kind of obvious. The things I do just to make myself feel uncomfortable. 

Still not sure why he needed my age though, maybe you need an adult with you if you're really young or something.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay....snow and 20F Tuesday morning.....now 60F and sunny with wind on Friday?

Yeah, this winter is FINALLY losing its grip! :fall


----------



## scintilla

diamondheart89 said:


> Y Korean Drama Yyy


What were you watching? I just finished Coffee Prince which gave me a lot of feels haha.


----------



## KelsKels

Ahg.. woke up from a dream where my boyfriend pissed me off, my ex friend told me Im a b****, and I lost my job. I was so upset I tried to talk to my boyfriend about it.. but since I was mad at him he wouldnt talk to me. Then I found out that a whole bunch of people in my life were reading my posts here.

I hate waking up from stuff like that because the thoughts kinda linger for a while and make you feel crappy. Thank god none of that actually happened.. but it makes me realize how easily _everything _positivecan be taken away.


----------



## mattmc

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Are we falling outside the normal moral constraints?


Perhaps a little... but even darkness can be missed if you've truly made them your friend.


----------



## Vuldoc

mattmc said:


> Hello darkness my old friend...


I've come to talk with you again


----------



## diamondheart89

scintilla said:


> What were you watching? I just finished Coffee Prince which gave me a lot of feels haha.


앙큼한 돌싱녀

I'm easily affected with teh feels.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Vuldoc said:


> I've come to talk with you again


Because a vision softly creeping


----------



## Amocholes

Persephone The Dread said:


> Because a vision softly creeping


Left its seeds while I was sleeping.


----------



## rdrr

using namespace std;


----------



## pbandjam

Don't do things because you hate them. Do it because you have to.


----------



## hoddesdon

What happened about twelve hours ago - I kept on being sent to the home page and could not go anywhere else.


----------



## minimized

You've got some freaky DNA and I'd like to see what's in your genes.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Alcohol always makes me wiser. And I don't mean Budweiser.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

My birthday will be in 5 days. Of course I will not get any presents, of course no one will come over or bother with it, other than a few well-wishes on Facebook (which I appreciate), and of course no one will care. And you know what? I kind of stopped caring too. Like 6 years ago.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Metalunatic said:


> My birthday will be in 5 days. Of course I will not get any presents, of course no one will come over or bother with it, other than a few well-wishes on Facebook (which I appreciate), and of course no one will care. And you know what? I kind of stopped caring too. Like 6 years ago.


Happy Birthday dude. Wish I could party with you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I wish I could drink at work. I would be waaaaaay cooler.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

ManOfFewWords said:


> Happy Birthday dude. Wish I could party with you.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I was happy 'till earlier. Now I'm all down and ****. Anyway, have a beer. :drunk


----------



## AussiePea

I'm a substantial minority in this part of town, almost thought I had woken up in China. Should be some good cuisine options around though.


----------



## KelsKels

Watching Victoria's Secret fashion shows makes me want to cry.. and then puke.. and then cry again.


----------



## millenniumman75

Metalunatic said:


> My birthday will be in 5 days. Of course I will not get any presents, of course no one will come over or bother with it, other than a few well-wishes on Facebook (which I appreciate), and of course no one will care. And you know what? I kind of stopped caring too. Like 6 years ago.


No, but you are getting a Happy Birthday from ME! :hb :clap :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

I was looking up Standard Electric school clocks on eBay and found this!
I think this qualifies as an EPIC FAIL! Yes, folks, a new low - a PORCELAIN BEDPAN wall clock!


----------



## Perkins

Christ. My grandmother's bras are so large they almost qualify as a tank top.


----------



## SuperSky

AussiePea said:


> I'm a substantial minority in this part of town, almost thought I had woken up in China. Should be some good cuisine options around though.


Mmm, I've been wanting Chinese for weeks. Although today I just cycled through pizza, fried chicken, and garlic bread cravings. I really have to stop thinking about food.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's not my week for Chinese buffet :lol


----------



## AussiePea

SuperSky said:


> Mmm, I've been wanting Chinese for weeks. Although today I just cycled through pizza, fried chicken, and garlic bread cravings. I really have to stop thinking about food.


That does sound like a pretty great mix of food though. I found an Aldi nearby but they only have shopping trolleys and you have to pay to use them. I walked away in disgust.


----------



## Owl-99

AussiePea said:


> That does sound like a pretty great mix of food though. I found an Aldi nearby but they only have shopping trolleys and you have to pay to use them. I walked away in disgust.


You should come to Tasmania we don't have any Aldi stores.


----------



## Dissonance

I should just eat the bloody hamburger in the fridge.

I can't wait for the new free game from Xbox I have absolutely zero funds so I like this deal.


----------



## probably offline

It's weird how I'm just ocd about certain things. For example: I always have to check that I've closed the doors to the washing machines over and over, by twisting the handles from opened to locked. It has to be even and I always have to force myself to stop(because I never get a completely satisfied feeling). The same thing happens when I put on deodorant. I need to have the same amount on both sides and make it even by going left->right right<-left right->left left->right.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

millenniumman75 said:


> No, but you are getting a Happy Birthday from ME! :hb :clap :yay


Haha, thanks MM! Feel free to have some of that delicious looking pixel pie.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Pity's very underrated. I like pity. It's good.


----------



## moloko

Why do people hold joints differently than a cigarette?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Metalunatic said:


> Haha, thanks MM! Feel free to have some of that delicious looking pixel pie.


Happy B'day!

Mines coming up too, it's a bit of a downer.


----------



## Monotony

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kpack-got-Britain-Cameroonian-rainforest.html

Well time to nuke Europe.


----------



## Dissonance

Monotony said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kpack-got-Britain-Cameroonian-rainforest.html
> 
> Well time to nuke Europe.


 There is bigger stuff under the sea.


----------



## Monotony

Dissonance said:


> There is bigger stuff under the sea.


At least most of it stays down there. Sure as hell don't want to know whats in Europa's ocean.


----------



## Dissonance

Monotony said:


> At least most of it stays down there. Sure as hell don't want to know whats in Europa's ocean.


 Just really big Eels


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Disarray said:


> Happy B'day!
> 
> Mines coming up too, it's a bit of a downer.


Thanks, the same to you! I know, no matter if I haven't celebrated it for years, it still gets me every time I stop to think about it. So maybe I should just stop thinking about it.


----------



## Citrine

So apparently, today I learned there was difference between using the terms "nerd" and "geek".....Alriiiight alright I get it already. Sheesh.


----------



## mattmc

No one knows what it's like
To be the gingerbread man
To be the dead man
Behind dough eyes

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my calories seem to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never gluten free

No know what it's like
To feel these creme feelings
Like I do
And I blame you!


----------



## Mochyn

Who reads the introduction in books? I think most people skip it, some read it after they've read the book. They should rename it 'spoilers' or move it to the end of the book.


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> That does sound like a pretty great mix of food though. I found an Aldi nearby but they only have shopping trolleys and you have to pay to use them. I walked away in disgust.


AussiePea,

Those things take a quarter to unlock the chain link, but you get it back when you return the cart! that same chain link has a key on it that you press through the slot and your quarter comes back out. It's incentive to keep the carts together so the employees don't have to do a cart roundup.

I keep an "Aldi Quarter" (25-cent piece) in my car for the very reason :lol.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't know why some guy I meet would ask me why I'm wanted by the FBI. ;o I guess he meant it in a jokingly kind of way. Heh. Kind of scared me for a second. :um


----------



## AussiePea

millenniumman75 said:


> AussiePea,
> 
> Those things take a quarter to unlock the chain link, but you get it back when you return the cart! that same chain link has a key on it that you press through the slot and your quarter comes back out. It's incentive to keep the carts together so the employees don't have to do a cart roundup.
> 
> I keep an "Aldi Quarter" (25-cent piece) in my car for the very reason :lol.


oh! i did not know this, i shall apologise to the carts when i return for my attitude hehe.


----------



## housebunny

stalkin you (you know who you are)


----------



## To22

When I was younger, while barefooted, I enjoyed walking while keeping my heels from touching the ground, like a gargoyle. I'm thinking I should start doing so again, it just feels...

_so right_


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> AussiePea,
> 
> Those things take a quarter to unlock the chain link, but you get it back when you return the cart! that same chain link has a key on it that you press through the slot and your quarter comes back out. It's incentive to keep the carts together so the employees don't have to do a cart roundup.
> 
> I keep an "Aldi Quarter" (25-cent piece) in my car for the very reason :lol.


Is this post sexist?


----------



## SuperSky

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know why some guy I meet would ask me why I'm wanted by the FBI. ;o I guess he meant it in a jokingly kind of way. Heh. Kind of scared me for a second. :um


Perhaps it was the beginning of a pickup line but he mangled it or never made it to the end.


----------



## Dissonance

SuperSky said:


> Perhaps it was the beginning of a pickup line but he mangled it or never made it to the end.


 He was a Female Body Inspector


----------



## Consider

ew, gross


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Is this post sexist?


No! It's CARTist! It's pushing the low-cost shopping agenda!
It besmirches carts and the people who use them!


----------



## minimized

Ooh, another anime. Black Lagoon.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should really stop awkwardly staring into people's eyes when I walk past them.

I really wish I could just stop being a f**cking weirdo in general.


----------



## calichick

Hadron said:


> Tomorrow....Thailand. My promised land.
> 
> I have specifically got myself a licence on a motorbike for this trip (only took me a week). I can't believe I've been missing that all this time. Cars are **** compared to motorbikes.


HADRON

I've missed you!


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> HADRON
> 
> I've missed you!


Awh so sweet. :spam


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> :spam


:squeeze poor boy, no need for jealousy.



Hadron said:


> Wow thanks.


Where did you go?


----------



## AceEmoKid

recorded myself reading a short story i wrote a couple years ago. beware. it's 10 minutes long and i have poor pronunciation and enunciation. but here it is if anyone wants to listen. feedback is appreciated but not necessary (durh).


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Not jealous I just* think *you are fake.


Yes, but you know I'm not which is the real frightening thought.

3 years, getting to be a broken record yet?


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Yes, but you know I'm not which is the real frightening thought.
> 
> 3 years, getting to be a broken record yet?


Oh you certainly are the real deal. :teeth


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Oh you certainly are the real deal. :teeth


No more real than you. 

And this is what I mean by broken record:
As in, I get it, you don't like me.



> Such arrogance from someone with so little life experience!





> 'Superficial' now there is a word I'm sure you're all to familiar with.





> I use the word 'God' in a figurative way, as I am an Atheist. My dear girl you are certainly one complicated inward looking curiosity.





> Now I could have given you the last say, but hey women these days want everything equal. Irony is indeed a human condition just as is hypocrisy and egotism.





> I wouldn't thought you of all people could lower your precious standards and entertain the thought of going out with a man who can't look you in the eyes.





> It is funny because you are under the misapprehension that you are something special.





> In all honesty I couldn't be jealous of you. :no





> It is interesting that this annoys you! I might change my username again just because I can. :teeth





> I didn't know you had any friends ?





> Perhaps you could order your perfect man from a gene bank, just make sure that his personality will be a perfect fit to match your own warped ideas.





> Trust you to know about Nazi doctrine.





> You are so incredibly shallow!





> Spoken like a true lady. :no





> And you wonder why men keep their distance.





> And your still so young, plenty of time for your life to become even tougher.





> As a small child did you think that everyone hated you ?





> I bet even as a very small child you were incredibly annoying.





> I also forgot to say that you are very argumentative, and with your insecurities you feel the need to have the last word.





> Your problem is you just can't help speaking down to people, and you wonder why your lonely.





> I think you need to calm down and take a chill pill.


----------



## coeur_brise

Do I remain. Or should I remember yesteryear with the hope and levity of a libran rainbow.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> No more real than you.
> 
> And this is what I mean by broken record:
> As in, I get it, you don't like me.


My my someone has been a busy little girl haven't they. :yes


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> No more real than you.
> 
> And this is what I mean by broken record:
> As in, I get it, you don't like me.


And I stand by every one of my comments!


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> And I stand by every one of my comments!


:hug Poor boy just needs a hug. Everyone needs a hug every once in awhile.

Good night!


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> :hug Poor boy just needs a hug. Everyone needs a hug every once in awhile.
> 
> Good night!


Take your hands off me, I don't know where they've been. :clap


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Take your hands off me, I don't know where they've been. :clap


I don't appreciate people sending me d*** pics to my inbox

:no


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Just finished playing South Park- Stick of Truth, with a lot of help from sister's boyfriend. No way would I have been able to do most of the stuff without him. He knows video games I don't. :eyes Sad it's over already. Wanna battle it out with Stan some more! :yes


----------



## AussiePea

There goes my happiness again. I have hope though, I will hold onto that.


----------



## hoddesdon

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know why some guy I meet would ask me why I'm wanted by the FBI. ;o I guess he meant it in a jokingly kind of way. Heh. Kind of scared me for a second. :um


Yes, it sounds like a pickup line. The punchline is supposed to be a witty compliment I expect.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I don't appreciate people sending me d*** pics to my inbox
> 
> :no


What an active imagination you have.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## moloko

Hello.

Cellphone turned off for over a month. I turn it on. One SMS received. From the network. Welcome to my life.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Hmm, I really am apathetic. STONE COLD.


----------



## shelbster18

hoddesdon said:


> Yes, it sounds like a pickup line. The punchline is supposed to be a witty compliment I expect.


lmao...It would be cool in a way if I was wanted by the FBI. I could be like one of those people in the movies running from them and speeding in cars and stuff.  If only it was like that in real life. 

------------------------------------

I had a dream with you and your dog in it this morning. It was really nice.


----------



## calichick

Hadron said:


> Lol this friend of mine got mad that I didn't invite her to Thailand with me. I told her that bringing a female to Thailand is like bringing a sandwich to a restaurant. I hope she is smart enough to figure this out .well she does study chemical engineering so...


Just a word of advice dear, when you're trying to hook up with a girl, check to see that her Adam's apple isn't bigger than your own.

I don't want you to return back a new "man". :wink


----------



## housebunny

RelinquishedHell said:


> I should really stop awkwardly staring into people's eyes when I walk past them.
> 
> I really wish I could just stop being a f**cking weirdo in general.


I did that today...stared into this guy's eyes suspiciously for like half a block as we passed each other walking. He did the same thing he was eying me like "I don't know about you" and vice versa. *sigh* good times


----------



## vanilla90

Taking to the floor with the wheel to the sky
I loosen my tie, I loosen my tie
Locking down the door with the rhythm and rhyme
I loosen my tie, I loosen my tie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

the cheat said:


>


XD


----------



## cosmicslop

who do these ghosts think they are being all smug and haunting some house but not paying any rent?

it's not cool hearing the disinfectant wipes fall off the shelf really early in the morning.


----------



## apedosmil

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Just finished playing South Park- Stick of Truth, with a lot of help from sister's boyfriend. No way would I have been able to do most of the stuff without him. He knows video games I don't. :eyes Sad it's over already. Wanna battle it out with Stan some more! :yes


I finished the game as well. Know what though? I collected 29 out of the 30 chinpokomon, just to find out the last one I needed was on the ship. -_-


----------



## RelinquishedHell

housebunny said:


> stalkin you (you know who you are)


----------



## AceEmoKid

On the car ride back to school, I was thinking about how high school was not entirely bad. Yes; it was primarily a bad experience and has irreversibly scarred me emotionally, but there were also a few, perhaps infinitesimal moments in which I could....at least look back and think, hey, there were a few people who actually _tried_ to make the best of an inevitably ****ty situation. Like creative writing class. Camel and Kristine always tried to talk to me and include me in jokes, even though they weren't very social themselves. I can even appreciate the dumb, funny shirts Kristine would wear to class. We kept in contact online, and Kristine and Camel would email me about their summer adventures for a bit, until they became increasingly busy with school and forgot about replying to me altogether (I hold no grudge though. It was fun while it lasted and made me feel somewhat important). It just...felt nice to be validated by someone. We didn't talk about anything very significant, but it was cool just to be talked to as if I am a regular human being worth talking to, rather than some creature to pity or ignore.


----------



## millenniumman75

That poor frog! :lol


----------



## housebunny

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Wow you put on a little weight.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

housebunny said:


> Wow you put on a little weight.


No I didn't. Bunnies are all protein.


----------



## housebunny

RelinquishedHell said:


> No I didn't. Bunnies are all protein.












You're the one with the mustache.


----------



## mattmc

So how do you measure the worth of a man
In wealth or strength or size?
In how much he gained or how much he gave?
The answer will come
The answer will come to him who tries
_To look at his life through heaven's eyes_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

housebunny said:


> You're the one with the mustache.


Don't play with your food.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## NeuromorPhish

Why does it hurt so much to be ignored?


----------



## KelsKels

Did I seriously already lose 2 pounds? Can that even happen over 4 days? Im pretty sure thats not right.

Also.. only working 5 hours today!? I dont even remember the last time I worked less than 7.. ugh yessss. I can use this after getting yelled at yesterday.


----------



## mattmc

And I'm waiting for the right time
For the day I catch your eye
To let you know
That I'm your's to hold...


----------



## perennial wallflower

Psy really likes laying under gyrating dancers, doesn't he?


----------



## moloko

perennial wallflower said:


> Psy really likes laying under gyrating dancers, doesn't he?


Would be funnier if it were geriatric dancers.


----------



## perennial wallflower

moloko said:


> Would be funnier if it were geriatric dancers.


Well, he's upgraded from one to two dancers holding each other. The man is insatiable.


----------



## vanilla90

RelinquishedHell said:


>


I just.... I love that gif


----------



## AceEmoKid

Ideal Educational System, as written by 16 year old AceEmoKid:

System of Accountability

The goal is simple: Go the farthest possible. No stopping to see where others are, discouraged by the figures sprinting a thousand miles ahead, or held back by imaginary finish lines. There are no finish lines. Everyone is on his or her own separate track to improvement; for beating that personal best whether they are taking on a plain simple path or a winding trail of obstacles and rough terrain, a challenge unique to each student’s skill set. But for each unique path, there is a basis by which the students are “graded”….

I don’t think percentages do justice to any human being. Averages, calculated scores, black and white letters and GPA’s—immeasurable to wisdom. To potential. To the rate of improvement, to what could be (I explained more elaborately in the DW). That is why my “grading system” would be mostly based on each student’s leap in improvement, from beginning of the year to the end of the grading period. So, even if the guy next to you has written an essay ten fold quality of what you wrote, beautifully crafted, scripted in cursive and dripping with insight—it doesn’t necessarily mean he will get a better grade. He could be a consistently superb writer, a pro since day one. But, the goal of the class, once again, would be improvement. Everyone can improve. You could pick apart any newspaper article in the New York Times and find a way to revise it, to sharpen it, to rationalize it, to create it anew. 

Knowledge is an endless flow. Why? Because there is always something new to learn, to innovate, to fashion from the ashes of the old, to construct from thin air. And so there is always something new that will inspire more thinking, deeper analysis; that will call for more improvement, revision, recreation. It’s an infinite cycle of the universe, in which there is no such thing as old news. All we know today is built off of the old, the beginnings of mankind, the first thoughts, the earliest books. Always challenge the given, what other’s believe, what the world seems to tell us—but, most importantly, challenge oneself. Challenging oneself is the only way to jump from where one already is, the only way to keep moving forward even in the face of the impossible. That’s not only a goal in a minor high school English course, but in life. And in education, I believe, we train students for potential success in the “real world.”

However, within the grading system, not all varies between each student: There will still be a main standard. That is, there is a certain average know-how to meet depending on the class level. For instance, a standard for English 11 might state that everyone should have knowledge of rhetorical devices, know how to apply them substantially, etc. If assessed at the start of the year and a student fails to meet this criteria, he or she will be sent to a lower standard level class. So, a student cannot slack off at the beginning of the grading session and suddenly start trying near the end to fake improvement, otherwise they will be scheduled and marked for a lower class, which may be humiliating to their actual intelligence and destroy some opportunities for employment, college acceptance, and valuable personal achievement. Their cheating will be their own downfall. Overall, the grading system will be honorable, fair, and molded to fit both the struggling and the bored, challenge-hungry student. 

Lastly, my goal is to motivate. And not motivate by saying, “here’s a piece of candy for answering this lame question you should already know the answer to in order to pass this class.” That would just teach students to always look for a physical product for their work. Getting report grades is bad enough as it is, after all. A student should be able to guess for himself/herself how well they are doing, or else they are letting themselves fall to other’s expectations. And while people-pleasing is a huge (and pitifully important) part of society, so is self-worth. Knowing that this is where you need to be, without a letter grade to prove it. Knowing that you should’ve wrote 2x+y on 3rd period’s math test instead of frantically waiting, dying to see if you got the answer right the next day when the tests come back graded. Knowing that you should be studying for the long run, should be trying your best always, should be taking initiative every single day instead of suddenly finding yourself lost, unemployed, depressed and purposeless in the far future. Knowing what you should be doing, rather than crying about it later, trying to recreate in your mind what you should have done. True, humans make mistakes. They even screw up entire lives, ambitions, dreams torn to pieces. Mistakes are inevitable. A part of daily life, a crucial aspect of learning. But, we can also prevent them.


----------



## shelbster18

I've made my decision and I'm going to drink on my birthday tomorrow. Just not to get drunk of course. -_- I think I'll order a glass of wine and that's it.


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> I've made my decision and I'm going to drink on my birthday tomorrow. Just not to get drunk of course. -_- I think I'll order a glass of wine and that's it.


21 huh, well happy birthday...yes never feel the need to drink, although i'm drunk right now, but my advice is good.....^^ happy birthday lonely place guy also...


----------



## shelbster18

In a Lonely Place said:


> We're twins  it's my birthday already tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have yourself a good one


Haha. xD...Aww, Happy Birthday to you. \(^_^)/ Thanks, you too. 



blue2 said:


> 21 huh, well happy birthday...yes never feel the need to drink, although i'm drunk right now, but my advice is good.....^^ happy birthday lonely place guy also...


Thank you.  lol  Yea, I'm going to probably just drink wine or something. Definitely not beer. xD


----------



## Dissonance

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. xD...Aww, Happy Birthday to you. \(^_^)/ Thanks, you too.
> 
> Thank you.  lol  Yea, I'm going to probably just drink wine or something. Definitely not beer. xD


 happy B-day


----------



## Equity

I'm going to have a personal ship. Which environment, I don't know. They don't make any suitable. The old place is old.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Saw a lady outside today with some purdy hair that went past her butt.


----------



## estse

So maybe I should turn off my invisible browsing so you all can see if I'm stalking you.


----------



## cuppy

estse said:


> So maybe I should turn off my invisible browsing so you all can see if I'm stalking you.


Yeah, do it  
I don't mind people knowing anymore :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## moloko

I think I provoked calichick's temporary ban with all my comments and questions last night. That conversation was deleted. I'm sorry about that. I said way too much last night. I'm not alone in the world, there are other people to consider.


----------



## bad baby

AceEmoKid said:


> Ideal Educational System, as written by 16 year old AceEmoKid:
> 
> System of Accountability
> 
> [...]


*like*

a caveat wr/t the core idea of your motivational model is that humans are all prone to personal biases. having been educated through a couple of different systems, i've borne witness to an unfortunate small portion of educators who let that factor into their treatment of delinquent students and such, to the point where i can understand why they dont' even want to learn anymore. a standardized assessment scale ensures impartiality and avoids this kind of ' human error' to a large extent, though it is evidently insufficient on its own.

i guess one way of grooming intrinsic motivation is to make the material as engaging and relevant to the students' interests as possible. but then that is predicated on the notion that all our educators are capable of such a feat..
_le sigh_


----------



## AceEmoKid

bad baby said:


> *like*
> 
> a caveat wr/t the core idea of your motivational model is that humans are all prone to personal biases. having been educated through a couple of different systems, i've borne witness to an unfortunate small portion of educators who let that factor into their treatment of delinquent students and such, to the point where i can understand why they dont' even want to learn anymore. a standardized assessment scale ensures impartiality and avoids this kind of ' human error' to a large extent, though it is evidently insufficient on its own.
> 
> i guess one way of grooming intrinsic motivation is to make the material as engaging and relevant to the students' interests as possible. but then that is predicated on the notion that all our educators are capable of such a feat..
> _le sigh_


standardized assessment sounds good. yes, there are biases in every corner of life. education should definitely not be a place where biases affect placement and treatment, though.

i wish teachers were able to do that. our system is just fundamentally broken. not all teachers would be on board with the idea of catering to each student's interests...many of them are tired and just want their money for spouting information they learned in their own years in college. both of my sisters are currently teachers, and i know that even they struggle to meet the individual needs of each student. to be fair, 30 children at once every hour is quite a handful. you'd be lucky if you were able to focus your attention on even a few to help them improve over the year.

it's a sorrowful thing. almost everything i've ever learned i've had to learn by myself. professors don't cater to your learning disorders unless documented and tried in court for an official 504 plan, most of them don't care about your interests and many of them can't even match a name to a face, and overall they just teach as if they are robots to a mass, static audience. it's not interesting at all, which doesn't help my a.d.d.

also, i wish they had "likes" on this thread, heh. i was reading a little story blurb you had (earlier in this thread, or maybe another?) and i liked it. wanted to quote it but i didn't have anything interesting to say about it.


----------



## cosmicslop

i just woke up from a sad nap. and now i'm on sas. this is what my personal path towards self-destruction looks like.


----------



## To22

Many modern conventions are no good, no good at all.


----------



## AceEmoKid

the scene that opens this video just screams agoraphobia. there's also a bit that got cut off from the beginning of this scene, in which she is muttering her lines to the cashier while walking, all the while frantically looking around at passing strangers' confused gazes. she even has to pause for a minute in front of another shop window to collect herself. (scene ends at 1:15.)


----------



## Monotony




----------



## moloko

I think I've finally turned to the dark side. I've been in invisible mode for some days and don't feel like turning it off.

How long before I start opening profiles left and right, we'll see. Until now I've continued avoiding it like always.


----------



## millenniumman75

The last 24 hours of winter. :fall
It can't pass fast enough!


----------



## cosmicslop

Sometimes I like to find something to eat instead of falling into an unbearable existential crisis.


----------



## KelsKels

I really dont know why I log into this site any more.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i suddenly broke out into song while doing philosophy homework.
like i just stopped typing and scream-sung "hit me baby one more time" at the top of my lungs...

why.


----------



## bad baby

AceEmoKid said:


> standardized assessment sounds good. yes, there are biases in every corner of life. education should definitely not be a place where biases affect placement and treatment, though.
> 
> i wish teachers were able to do that. our system is just fundamentally broken. not all teachers would be on board with the idea of catering to each student's interests...many of them are tired and just want their money for spouting information they learned in their own years in college. both of my sisters are currently teachers, and i know that even they struggle to meet the individual needs of each student. to be fair, 30 children at once every hour is quite a handful. you'd be lucky if you were able to focus your attention on even a few to help them improve over the year.
> 
> it's a sorrowful thing. almost everything i've ever learned i've had to learn by myself. professors don't cater to your learning disorders unless documented and tried in court for an official 504 plan, most of them don't care about your interests and many of them can't even match a name to a face, and overall they just teach as if they are robots to a mass, static audience. it's not interesting at all, which doesn't help my a.d.d.
> 
> also, i wish they had "likes" on this thread, heh. i was reading a little story blurb you had (earlier in this thread, or maybe another?) and i liked it. wanted to quote it but i didn't have anything interesting to say about it.


well, i'm guessing part of it is just that teachers are ill-equipped on how to educate students with learning disabilities. which is unfortunate, considering that disorders such as dyslexia and adhd aren't exactly unheard of anymore. but then i guess special needs groups become a secondary priority when there are currently questions being raised as to whether our system is even adequate for the average, disability-free child.

but anyway, good for you for doing your own learning! it's pointless to rely on other people to give you all the answers. even if you learned them well and took them to heart, they are still someone else's answers to questions you never asked.

(...hmm i think that part didn't really make sense. better stop typing and hit the sack before this entire post goes south ahahaha.)

ps. thanks, i appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If there is anything on earth that can motivate me to change my ways and lead a "successful" life, it's the idea of owning a monkey.


----------



## moloko

:lol 

- So, what are you doing?
- Just chillin' woooah fuuuu... Nah, it's cool.

-------

It's so good to have positive reinforcement. It's so fulfilling knowing you're doing a good work and it is getting appreciated. Feels great.


----------



## moloko

likeaspacemonkey said:


> haha welcome to our little group. Feels good, doesn't it? It certainly made me less paranoid about checking out profiles.


"Little" cough, cough.  I never checked profiles, I think it'll stay that way even so.


----------



## euphoria04

likeaspacemonkey said:


> haha welcome to our little group. Feels good, doesn't it? It certainly made me less paranoid about checking out profiles.


I feel guilty keeping things on invisible mode lol. Like I'm supposed to be caring less about what people think, including whether someone notices that I'm checking out their profile or not.

So for peace of mind, Imma stalk away with blatant disregard for how it may make me look :yes


----------



## probably offline

cosmicslop said:


> Sometimes I like to find something to eat instead of falling into an unbearable existential crisis.


I just ate some popcorn while undergoing an unbearable existential crisis. It was beautiful.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't think I get Denpa song...






That exists.

I'm eating lemon swirl cheesecake. And oh my god it is so ****ing good. I love lemon.



AceEmoKid said:


> i suddenly broke out into song while doing philosophy homework.
> like i just stopped typing and scream-sung "hit me baby one more time" at the top of my lungs...
> 
> why.


I very much approve of this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The struggle is real my n*gga.


----------



## Equity

If you guys are us, what number are we thinking of?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Apple cinnamon instant oatmeal is so under-rated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have had literally no anxiety today whatsoever and I feel kind of normal. I'm completely unmedicated as well. This is strange.


----------



## rdrr

Kick! Punch! It's all in the mind 
If you wanna test me, I'm sure you'll find 
The things I'll teach ya is sure to beat ya 
But nevertheless you'll get a lesson from teacher


----------



## AussiePea

I needed a laugh, American news delivered. Thanks guys xD





































This all within one day.

Laughing.


----------



## mattmc

Let's hope your mama was right...


----------



## TicklemeRingo

AussiePea said:


> I needed a laugh, American news delivered. Thanks guys xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all within one day.
> 
> Laughing.


 :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sometimes I look at my avatar and forget that it's not an actual picture of me. I did that with old avatars too -- even with ones that were not even images of living creatures. It's even more confusing now because I identify with Velma's character so much. I often forget what I look like. If I didn't post the odd selfie once in a while on SAS, I fear I'd become my own stranger should I catch a glance of myself in the mirror.  Identity is strange.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Sometimes I look at my avatar and forget that it's not an actual picture of me. I did that with old avatars too -- even with ones that were not even images of living creatures. It's even more confusing now because I identify with Velma's character so much. I often forget what I look like. If I didn't post the odd selfie once in a while on SAS, I fear I'd become my own stranger should I catch a glance of myself in the mirror.  Identity is strange.


So you are a spandex wearing lesbian? XD (reference to movie) And shipped with Shaggy despite the incompatibly?


----------



## Monotony




----------



## euphoria04

In a Lonely Place said:


> I *didn't* much enjoy this life like one is supposed to


Does this make you In a Lonely Place reincarnate?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> So you are a spandex wearing lesbian? XD (reference to movie) And shipped with Shaggy despite the incompatibly?


Lol, I love the live action movies (I own both of them on DVD), but I'm afraid I'm not a spandex wearing lesbian shipped with that goofball Shaggy. Although Shaggy is pretty cool.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol, I love the live action movies (I own both of them on DVD), but I'm afraid I'm not a spandex wearing lesbian shipped with that goofball Shaggy. Although Shaggy is pretty cool.


Those movies were awful especially the one with scrappy.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - there have been some snarky questions thrown about in this thread recently.


----------



## millenniumman75

AceEmoKid said:


> Sometimes I look at my avatar and forget that it's not an actual picture of me. I did that with old avatars too -- even with ones that were not even images of living creatures. It's even more confusing now because I identify with Velma's character so much. I often forget what I look like. If I didn't post the odd selfie once in a while on SAS, I fear I'd become my own stranger should I catch a glance of myself in the mirror.  Identity is strange.


Jinkies!  She had that orange afro thing going on. :lol Her hair was out in all directions!
She's the only one who had any brains on that show.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It seems like every form I fill in now wants to know my religion, sexuality and ethnicity, even for the library. I don't even feel like any of the sexuality boxes they have generally work for me, so I always just end up putting prefer not to say. There were hardly any religious choices this time so I put prefer not to say on that one too. 

I did lol at how there was Lesbian and then 'Gay man' was the man really necessary after lesbian?  or do you guys get a lot of gay dogs signing up for library cards?

/pedantic.


----------



## Dissonance

Persephone The Dread said:


> It seems like every form I fill in now wants to know my religion, sexuality and ethnicity, even for the library. I don't even feel like any of the sexuality boxes they have generally work for me, so I always just end up putting prefer not to say. There were hardly any religious choices this time so I put prefer not to say on that one too.


Sex? Yes please.


----------



## moloko

In a Lonely Place said:


> Indeed I'm dead now and my spirit is stuck here :|


I think you need someone to have some beers with, it would do you well. I'd volunteer if I were in the UK.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Persephone The Dread said:


> It seems like every form I fill in now wants to know my religion, sexuality and ethnicity, even for the library. I don't even feel like any of the sexuality boxes they have generally work for me, so I always just end up putting prefer not to say. There were hardly any religious choices this time so I put prefer not to say on that one too.
> 
> I did lol at how there was Lesbian and then 'Gay man' was the man really necessary after lesbian?  or do you guys get a lot of gay dogs signing up for library cards?
> 
> /pedantic.


There's no "other" option with a blank space next to it?

Lol I get annoyed by such forms as well. Really there's not much of a point to taking census of how many people are of certain backgrounds there are for something like a library, unless the library doubles as a research project or something. Are those sections of the form required?


----------



## AceEmoKid

We seem to seek as much as we can to complain about, to justify our misery, discontent, and rage. Yet very few take action.


----------



## moloko

I think I'm coming out of the caves and turning metro. I've already got 3 different types of creams for my face.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could let people in.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm going to tell you that I don't have a friend. It sure would make me feel less lonely.


----------



## batman can

I wish I was a wizard


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^ that would be pretty cool. 

Darn tea place not being as cool as it was before.


----------



## KelsKels

- Im home alone because my parents went to spend their anniversary at a "haunted" hotel. I dont like being home alone.. its just kinda creepy and lonely. Im kinda not excited about moving out of my parents house. I mean, theyre aways there to talk to or help me with anything. Thats probably a terrible mindset since Im about to be 21.. but its how I feel.

- I didnt wear much makeup at all to work today and felt terrible every time I looked in a mirror.

-Im excited for the next AC game, although it really doesnt take much to get me excited about almost anything related to that franchise. Im really curious as to who the next assassin is.


----------



## Jcgrey

Blame it on my ADD, baby...


----------



## Just Lurking

KelsKels said:


> I dont like being home alone.. its just kinda creepy and lonely.


Make sure you check under your bed and in your closets before going to sleep.

Possibly leave a knife on your night table in case you didn't check them thoroughly enough.


----------



## cybernaut

I've come across many former high school peers who have gotten married or now have babies. All of that at ages 19-22?Nah, not for me buddy. I don't want all of that interfering with my plans to work and travel abroad while I'm young.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Pompeii

Is there a better way to spend your Saturday night than belting out No Scrubs at the top of your lungs? 

(That's a rhetorical question.)


----------



## AceEmoKid

My friend and I were talking yesterday, and one topic that came up was my guilt over posting so many "whitebread" girls on the cutest girl thread. I justified myself, explaining that most of the photographs are of actors from films I like, as I tend to find individuals physically attractive once I've seen their personality in action...even if it is a fabricated personality attached to their onscreen persona. That being said, most media is so whitewashed; it's difficult to find very many diverse ethnicities/nationalities in important character roles. Instead, you get an overwhelming majority of anglo saxon characters as main protagonists in most films, and then leave the remaining pathetic handful or roles to the rest of the world's shades. Nonetheless, I feel inexorably guilty over it. It's possible for me to seek out more mutlicultural characters, but I don't do it because it's inconvenient with the way the film industry is currently. 

Man, we talked about a lot of fun stuff, though. I wish I could have jotted some of it down, because some of the topics were very valid criticisms of this site.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I think I need to stop stressing about everything I do socially.


----------



## AceEmoKid

In a Lonely Place said:


> I guess it depends on what country you are living in as to what race the majority of actors will be. I don't watch anything but British/American TV/Films myself but I doubt there would be many other races in African/Korean Cinema although I could be wrong.


Mhm that is a sound point; it is the kind of tendency that you find everywhere, yet I still can't help but feel guilty and wish there was more diversity in all media regardless of region.


----------



## Equity

me 2


----------



## Just Lurking

In a Lonely Place said:


> I guess it depends on what country you are living in as to what race the majority of actors will be. I don't watch anything but British/American TV/Films myself but I doubt there would be many other races in African/Korean Cinema although I could be wrong.


It's interesting how the western world is expected and demanded to be this melting pot where we hold hands and sing kumbaya together, yet no other areas of the world practice this.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Health law & Ethics, Y U SO BORING.


----------



## komorikun

Met someone who seems to have come straight out of the worst threads of this forum. First I just thought he was a know-it-all but he is more than that..... He started saying all this crap as if it were fact about the difference between men and women. Men and women can't be friends, only men are attracted to the opposite sex based on purely looks, why women marry really old rich guys, blah blah. I was really trying my best not to roll my eyes.

It was like being in the worst thread of this forum but not being able to close the tab.


----------



## AceEmoKid

staged or not, this is very interesting food for thought. i laughed at the lady performing the sign of the cross. it makes me very angry to see how many of the homophobes wince or are extremely hesitant hugging the gay people. they're not exactly genuine hugs at all. if i were one of the gay people...i would probably not hug someone who was so rude to me, treating me as if i have a disease or that i am inherently "wrong."


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> staged or not, this is very interesting food for thought. i laughed at the lady performing the sign of the cross. it makes me very angry to see how many of the homophobes wince or are extremely hesitant hugging the gay people. they're not exactly genuine hugs at all. if i were one of the gay people...i would probably not hug someone who was so rude to me, treating me as if i have a disease or that i am inherently "wrong."


Let's be honest hugging stranger is odd enough as it is.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"No I haven't had anything to drink occifer"


----------



## PandaBearx

I want to see maleficent so bad! Lana Del Ray's voice is great in the trailer. :clap


----------



## cybernaut

Woke up choking and wheezing in my sleep this morning-gasping for air. Possible sleep apnea? Freak accident? Me getting sick? I don't know. It was a 1 minute espisode. Hopefully it won't happen again. 
_________________________
Sent from Nexus 7 Tablet with Tapatalk App


----------



## shelbster18

If I pick at this sore on my lip, it won't ever go away. I've had it for a week or more. Fighting the urge not to do it.


----------



## AussiePea

PandaBearx said:


> I want to see maleficent so bad! Lana Del Ray's voice is great in the trailer. :clap


She needs to hurry up with her new album already.


----------



## Equity

Elephantine verisimilitude was defeated.


----------



## inerameia

The only mom i had,
was in my imagination
-Eyedea

What do I do? I'm so bored.


----------



## inerameia

OneLove21 said:


> Woke up choking and wheezing in my sleep this morning-gasping for air. Possible sleep apnea? Freak accident? Me getting sick? I don't know. It was a 1 minute espisode. Hopefully it won't happen again.
> _________________________
> Sent from Nexus 7 Tablet with Tapatalk App


This happened to me a couple days ago... although I smoked a lot beforehand and have asthma.


----------



## whatevzers

Things are looking up


----------



## shelbster18

Is it me or did Rosita just mention my town on The Walking Dead?  Haha, awesome.


----------



## Pompeii

Oh, I give up. Utterly pointless.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:b


----------



## arnie

Should Alaska be returned to Russia?

12 thousand people say yes:

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/alaska-back-russia/SFG1ppfN


----------



## Perkins

I found my old Stone Temple Pilots albums


----------



## Just Lurking

kjdkfjklfjkdjfkljasklcfjaklsjkljklhkjhjkhkjahkjh


----------



## KelsKels

Seriously considering buying toy dolls.. if it wasnt so embarrassing. I have a decent amount of money but I cant get myself to spend it on trivial things like that anyways. Besides clothes. Clothing is never trivial. :b


----------



## AussiePea

I really can't put off doing the washing another day, today is the day. Sigh.


----------



## diamondheart89

Had a dinner party at my house tonight with 15 guests. It was loud and cheerful and full of social intrigue and drama. It's nice when I can put on my socializing mask on and be funny and interesting. Here's to being confident and free, even for just one night.


----------



## mattmc

diamondheart89 said:


> Had a dinner party at my house tonight with 15 guests. It was loud and cheerful and full of social intrigue and drama. It's nice when I can put on my socializing mask on and be *funny and interesting*. Here's to being *confident and free*, even for just one night.


Wish I could manage this for a minute let alone a night. I'm terrible. No doubt way worse than people believe. The more people the more my head starts swirling. Which could mislead some to think I'm fine one on one. I've done some stuttering you would not believe one on one.

I'm lucky that people care about me. Cursed that I'm such a failure in any kind of relationship. One day everyone will hate me. I'll look at their faces devoid of affection and arms unwelcoming. Knowing that I deserve it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The penny whistle is so hot right now.


----------



## probably offline

I wonder when humans started to cry for emotional reasons. It's such an odd thing to do.

I don't cry much, but I started crying, hysterically, for like 5 minutes yesterday. Hyperventilating and ****. It was like my body was doing its own thing.

Some people look cute after crying. I don't. My nose becomes gigantic and red. Snot everywhere.


----------



## AussiePea

Glad I forced myself to mingle in the kitchen tonight with the new housemates, they are pretty cool and one was genuinely interested in what I do. Might be a good change after all.


----------



## Consider

god
damn
it


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't wait another month to take my first vacation day of the year :fall


----------



## mattmc

With the consistency of my foot being in my mouth it's a small wonder I've not choked on it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like things are going to start going downhill. I can just feel it from everyone around me. Things just feel tense and not right.


----------



## komorikun

why do some males like to pretend to be women on message boards?


----------



## Dissonance

komorikun said:


> why do some males like to pretend to be women on message boards?


To prove they do the job better :clap


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> why do some males like to pretend to be women on message boards?


Maybe because they seek attention for once


----------



## komorikun

Dissonance said:


> To prove they do the job better :clap


Being a female poster is a job?


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> Maybe because they seek attention for once


Do they really want attention from horny guys?


----------



## Dissonance

komorikun said:


> Being a female poster is a job?


baiting is. I think they either want to test an idea that women get more sympathy or just get off to catfishing


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> Do they really want attention from horny guys?


Perhaps they do.


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> Perhaps they do.


So most are probably bisexual.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

There are way more female professors in the faculty of engineering and computer science at my school than I thought


----------



## ShatteredGlass

probably offline said:


> I wonder when humans started to cry for emotional reasons. It's such an odd thing to do.
> 
> I don't cry much, but I started crying, hysterically, for like 5 minutes yesterday. Hyperventilating and ****. It was like my body was doing its own thing.
> 
> Some people look cute after crying. I don't. My nose becomes gigantic and red. Snot everywhere.


Whenever I cry, I cry hysterically for about 5 minutes, barely able to breathe.

After that, I usually feel considerably better. I bottle up my emotions for a couple of weeks before it becomes too much.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

School is bull****.


----------



## diamondheart89

I wonder why music is so directly linked with emotions.


----------



## Monotony

Kraft dinner tastes like crap once it's almost 5 months past the best before date.


----------



## lisbeth

komorikun said:


> why do some males like to pretend to be women on message boards?


And it doesn't take too long to spot 'em either.


----------



## xRoh

I hope that cute boy at work is working the same shift as me today. >.>


----------



## AussiePea

Having Iranese and Asians living here is awful......because their cooking smells so damn amazing!!!!


----------



## Perkins

AussiePea said:


> Having Iranese and Asians living here is awful......because their cooking smells so damn amazing!!!!


lol, I must admit I was not expecting the sentence to end that way.


----------



## xRoh

Perkins said:


> lol, I must admit I was not expecting the sentence to end that way.


Me too.. :lol


----------



## karenw

Thank Christ I have pet Insurance, 5k for removal of cateracts in both eyes & aftercare collecting my dog Barney ( Barns) today after op.


----------



## probably offline

komorikun said:


> why do some males like to pretend to be women on message boards?





lisbeth said:


> And it doesn't take too long to spot 'em either.


Pretty sure I know who you're talking about. n_n


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^Oooh! Do tell? opcorn


----------



## Equity

They call me the king of the spreadsheets
Got 'em printed out on my bedsheets
My new computer's got the clocks, it rocks
But it was obsolete before I opened the box


----------



## Equity

probably offline said:


> Pretty sure I know who you're talking about. n_n


Them pretending to be bi and being very aggressive towards men can help identify.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Tim Hortons should not sell breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## millenniumman75

kilgoretrout said:


> Tim Hortons should not sell breakfast sandwiches.


Is there something wrong with them or are they that good?


----------



## kilgoretrout

millenniumman75 said:


> Is there something wrong with them or are they that good?


They're no good, tastes like cardboard.


----------



## millenniumman75

kilgoretrout said:


> They're no good, tastes like cardboard.


Which kinds? I would normally eat their muffins or doughnut holes - Timbits.

Yes, the store chain has infiltrated down to at least Cincinnati, Ohio, so if you Ontarians don't like Ohio food, and you should like Ohio food especially Cincinnati chili, Tim Horton's is here.


----------



## cosmicslop

My sister has suggested anarchy to me. She has told me to put hamburger in a hot dog bun.


----------



## mattmc

diamondheart89 said:


> I wonder why music is so directly linked with emotions.


I go from normal to holding back tears in ten seconds...


----------



## kilgoretrout

millenniumman75 said:


> Which kinds? I would normally eat their muffins or doughnut holes - Timbits.
> 
> Yes, the store chain has infiltrated down to at least Cincinnati, Ohio, so if you Ontarians don't like Ohio food, and you should like Ohio food especially Cincinnati chili, Tim Horton's is here.


The hot breakfast sandwiches are pretty much just bacon or sausage with egg and cheese. I don't know why I keep ordering them, I think I just forget how bland they are.

If I'm ever in Ohio, I'll look for the Tim Hortons and just ask for "doughnut holes", lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

kilgoretrout said:


> The hot breakfast sandwiches are pretty much just bacon or sausage with egg and cheese. I don't know why I keep ordering them, I think I just forget how bland they are.
> 
> If I'm ever in Ohio, I'll look for the Tim Hortons and just ask for "doughnut holes", lol.


Stop at Skyline or Gold Star Chili for Cincinnati chili while you're down here. It's good stuff!


----------



## Marko3

peanuts every day!


----------



## Barette

Errrrmmmmaaaagggeeeerrrdddd 

My professor extended the due date for our midterm YES. It's a take home midterm, aka the easiest kind & we had over a week to do it, and yet I still am so ****ing glad we got an extension YES. I totally stress ate today so I'm still going to do some (otherwise I'd have done all that stress eating for nothing) but OMG extensions make me believe in god again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The TV Series "The Following" is so messed up...cults & mass murder being the plot...that said I am totally hooked


----------



## Barette

Errrrmmmmaaaagggeeeerrrdddd 

My professor extended the due date for our midterm YES. It's a take home midterm, aka the easiest kind & we had over a week to do it, and yet I still am so ****ing glad we got an extension YES. I totally stress ate today so I'm still going to do some of my assignment (otherwise I'd have done all that stress eating for nothing) but OMG extensions make me believe in god again.

Edit: Ugh, just got back the report on my paper for this same class. It was an 88/100. I hate knowing that I'm not cut out for school and not cut out for a film major, but wanting to work in film.


----------



## Equity

TigerWScarf said:


> Pretty clear blue out there.


Here too


----------



## Canucklehead

kilgoretrout said:


> The hot breakfast sandwiches are pretty much just bacon or sausage with egg and cheese. I don't know why I keep ordering them, I think I just forget how bland they are.


It's all about that egg white breakfast sandwich, you almost feel like you're being healthy when you order one at some ungodly hour in the morning.


----------



## AussiePea

I wish coffee didn't give me the ****s


----------



## shelbster18

Went outside to go see my dog's grave today. My mom still hasn't gotten any flowers. I should just buy them if she won't. 

-----------------------------

It's really windy outside today. It sounds peaceful.


----------



## Equity

AussiePea said:


> I wish coffee didn't give me the ****s


I imagined your avatar saying that so clearly.


----------



## AussiePea

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I imagined your avatar saying that so clearly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

kilgoretrout said:


> The hot breakfast sandwiches are pretty much *just bacon* or sausage with egg and cheese. I don't know why I keep ordering them, I think I just forget how bland they are.
> 
> If I'm ever in Ohio, I'll look for the Tim Hortons and just ask for "doughnut holes", lol.


..._just_ bacon? What else do you even need? :blank


----------



## KelsKels

So easter is on 420? Ill blaze in the name of Jesus. He was a hippy anyways, right? Long hair and free love and all that.


----------



## Barette

The frequency with which I catch myself drooling is worrying.

Like, why is this happening to me? What have I done to deserve this? Nobody deserves to catch themselves drooling.

I also just realized I've been procrastinating for over 12 hours. New record. 12 hours and about... 10 paragraphs? Impressive, impressive.


----------



## mattmc

_I wanna take you away
Away from the crowd
And have you all to myself
Alone and apart
Out of a dream
Safe in my heart_


----------



## Twinkiesex

Dolphin rape is a heartbreaking epidemic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Twinkiesex said:


> Dolphin rape is a heartbreaking epidemic.


Haven't seen you around in awhile. I remember because I don't forget female usernames with the word "sex" in them.


----------



## Twinkiesex

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haven't seen you around in awhile. I remember because I don't forget female usernames with the word "sex" in them.


Thats funny, I don't forget usernames with the word "twinkie" in them.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I'm Mr. Meeseeks. LOOK AT ME!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Twinkiesex said:


> Thats funny, I don't forget usernames with the word "twinkie" in them.


They are two pleasurable things after all.


----------



## Perkins

It's good to know I'm not as invisible as I generally think I am.  At least someone can see me.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Me: "Hey what's up?
Her: "Not much".

Me:


----------



## Ally

Whoa, it's 3:25am. When did that happen?


----------



## Amocholes

Ally said:


> Whoa, it's 3:25am. When did that happen?


Right after 3:24am!


----------



## Ally

Amocholes said:


> Right after 3:24am!


Lmao cute :clap


----------



## AussiePea

I forgot how much I love racing sims. Installed iRacing for the first time since 2008 and I'm competitive with the top boys which makes it enjoyable. Some great racing already against people online.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


>


My god I love Randy.


----------



## kilgoretrout

the cheat said:


> ..._just_ bacon? What else do you even need? :blank


There were two measly slices the size of Band-Aids. I couldn't even taste it. :cry


----------



## Monotony




----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, is it spring yet?


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> Lol just got a message from my Aunt telling me I got a call from the army asking me to go to base on May for a week. More training probably.
> 
> It's so ironic that I'm wasting the money I got as a scholarship due to my perfect grades on avoiding uni and then switching to chemical engineering next semester. I really am umgratrful to my faculty....


You got perfect grades for avoiding university? Is there a course in that?


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> No, I'm switching from electrical engineering to chemical engineering.


That shouldn't be all that much of a change. Chem Engineering doesn't have quite the "zap" EE has, though. :duck


----------



## mattmc

_Come back to Texas
It's just not the same since you went away
Before you lose your accent
And forget all about the Lone Star State
There's a seat for you at the rodeo
And I've got every slow dance saved
Besides the Mexican food sucks north of here anyway_


----------



## Charmander

Came home to find the dog had torn apart the seat cushion. When in doubt, turn it over.


----------



## miminka

i have this sneaking feeling my entire family has been pronouncing our last names wrong our entire lives. if this is true i feel like the biggest idiot on the planet. its driving me crazy!


----------



## shelbster18

Well, thought I would get to hang out with some guy from my HS that likes me since he sent me some messages but I sent him a message back and I get a reply back and he says whatever.  ****, that hurts.


----------



## Veritastar

Can hardly wait for my UPS package tomorrow!


----------



## cosmicslop

Saw a lone cut onion just hanging out in a full dish rack in the kitchen. The **** is wrong with my family.

I was also at a tiny hole-in-the-wall Vietnamese place this afternoon representing the asians out there by being the only one who knew how to eat pho with chopsticks. I'm now drunk with power and plan to overthrow some nation's government and become its new dictator soon.


----------



## cafune

Sometimes I get these imaginative plans that have a root in reality. I wish I could follow through but sometimes I wonder/worry if they're crazy at the same time. 

Also, I find it infinitely annoying when people assume they know the reason a person is experiencing(or perhaps, displaying) an emotion. That's wrong! For example, if you are at a funeral and someone is crying, you'll assume they're mourning, when in fact, they could be crying over the fact that they were left out of the will. I know that's a case of zebra not horse, but still. My mother plays on this misconception people make ALL THE TIME and it's getting to me, man.


----------



## lisbeth

I miss people actually ringing each other. I swear just a couple of years ago that was still a common thing. Like, you're so constantly connected with texting and whatsapp and snapchat and Facebook messages and Twitter and everything else but even if I talk to people more often now I miss actually picking the phone up and having a voice-to-voice conversation. I wish it was still socially acceptable to just spontaneously call someone to have a chat. But nowadays it feels like that's coming on too strong becauee everybody just texts. I miss ringing people. I miss being rung. It felt so much more personal.


----------



## AussiePea

lisbeth said:


> I miss people actually ringing each other. I swear just a couple of years ago that was still a common thing. Like, you're so constantly connected with texting and whatsapp and snapchat and Facebook messages and Twitter and everything else but even if I talk to people more often now I miss actually picking the phone up and having a voice-to-voice conversation. I wish it was still socially acceptable to just spontaneously call someone to have a chat. But nowadays it feels like that's coming on too strong becauee everybody just texts. I miss ringing people. I miss being rung. It felt so much more personal.


Honestly I think people would appreciate someone calling them more than ever, so I wouldn't hold back on just doing it if you want to, I think the reaction will be the opposite to what you expect. In this era, someone actually taking time out to have a verbal conversation seems to be a dying breed.

I personally hate it because, well, SA and the fact phones terrify me, but I'm hardly normal.

------------

This airbox is getting tricky now. Determining how the make the mold for the carbon is a challenge, though I always did like a challenge.


----------



## To22

I have no space to lose, I have no space to give, give me space.



cafune said:


> Also, I find it infinitely annoying when people assume they know the reason a person is experiencing(or perhaps, displaying) an emotion. That's wrong! For example, if you are at a funeral and someone is crying, you'll assume they're mourning, when in fact, they could be crying over the fact that they were left out of the will. I know that's a case of zebra not horse, but still. My mother plays on this misconception people make ALL THE TIME and it's getting to me, man.


I agree, too many people love assumptions, never giving their conclusions a second thought. Communication can be a struggle, people have a great tendency to project, judge, and misunderstand. It's an epidemic really. One might think that these people are blind to their own inner workings and thus simplify other people.



lisbeth said:


> I miss being rung. It felt so much more personal.


Agreed


----------



## Just Lurking

If this could just end.


----------



## Kakumbus

They say to always do what you feel like so that you don't have any regret, well my only ****ing regret is to be not be physically able to do ****.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You know and I know that you know.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Starya said:


> Can hardly wait for my UPS package tomorrow!


"Hello miss. I believe I have a _"package"_ for you."


----------



## millenniumman75

Starya said:


> Can hardly wait for my UPS package tomorrow!





RelinquishedHell said:


> "Hello miss. I believe I have a _"package"_ for you."


 He has a "package" for you. :yes :wink


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> He has a "package" for you. :yes :wink


Wow creep, you didn't have to take it that far.


----------



## cuppy

I never realized how pretty daffodils are


----------



## rdrr

I'm a painter and I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Pompeii

Girl crush on my doctor. :heart


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Wow creep, you didn't have to take it that far.


 I am a bit offended at the creep remark.
You have never seen Legally Blonde, have you? :roll
The scene where Elle tries to help the salon lady meet the UPS man.


----------



## diamondheart89

KSH


----------



## Perkins

millenniumman75 said:


> I am a bit offended at the creep remark.
> You have never seen Legally Blonde, have you? :roll
> The scene where Elle tries to help the salon lady meet the UPS man.


----------



## millenniumman75

Perkins said:


>


"oooohhh, the bend and snap.....works every time!" :haha
Don't forget! Anthony Perkins' son Oz was in it!!!!! He played "Dorky David".









He gave Elle "the best night of her life" and just walked away :lol.


----------



## bad baby

just polished off the remainder of a pot of expired yogurt.

stomach, pls, HAV MERCY ON ME TMR.

(epic 囧)


----------



## cafune

lisbeth said:


> I miss people actually ringing each other. I swear just a couple of years ago that was still a common thing. Like, you're so constantly connected with texting and whatsapp and snapchat and Facebook messages and Twitter and everything else but even if I talk to people more often now I miss actually picking the phone up and having a voice-to-voice conversation. I wish it was still socially acceptable to just spontaneously call someone to have a chat.* But nowadays it feels like that's coming on too strong becauee everybody just texts. I miss ringing people.* I miss being rung. It felt so much more personal.


Then come across a little strong, anyway; maybe it'll be flattering? I don't know but I really think there are many people out there that feel the same way and would appreciate the call if they're free-especially if they're close friends (myself, included).

Also! I hope you're careful about how you use snapchat. My friend sent me this link and demanded I delete it immediately a few months ago (I didn't listen).



Zone said:


> I agree, too many people love assumptions, never giving their conclusions a second thought. Communication can be a struggle, people have a great tendency to project, judge, and misunderstand. It's an epidemic really. One might think that these people are blind to their own inner workings and thus simplify other people.


Yeah, I wonder how much of a prevalent problem this is. I mean, 'epidemic' is a hyperbole, surely? But it doesn't seem socially acceptable to really dig deeper than what's available for judgment at the surface, which is unfortunate; it keeps the barriers strong between and amongst people.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel really unpopular here, on SAS... bleh


----------



## SuperSky

Sorry, YOUR MUM has no matches. Please try again TO LIGHT THE CAKE BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO MATCHES. *****.


----------



## lisbeth

cafune said:


> Also! I hope you're careful about how you use snapchat. My friend sent me this link and demanded I delete it immediately a few months ago (I didn't listen).


Oh, ****.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> Came home to find the dog had torn apart the seat cushion. When in doubt, turn it over.


Ah yes my cat tore up the cushions on our couch so I flipped them over been about three years and no ones figured it out yet.


----------



## Equity

SuperSky said:


> Sorry, YOUR MUM has no matches.


I keep getting this on Google :s


----------



## KelsKels

I really want to change my profile picture to something other than my face on facebook. I just feel like thats weird though. Also... bleh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ It's too bad Borealis never became a series, that pilot was pretty good


----------



## mezzoforte

I feel like a lot of people dislike me, and I'm not sure why. Is it my appearance, interests, demeanor? Or is it really all in my head? :stu


----------



## Canucklehead

Found porn on my boss's laptop.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tardigrades, adorably nicknamed "waterbears" or "moss piglets," are 8 legged micro extremophiles, AKA, organisms that thrive in geochemically extreme environments. They can live anywhere from absolute zero to boiling point of water, withstand pressure 6x the pressure of the deepest ocean trenches, survive ionizing radiation magnified hundreds of times the typical lethal dose for a human, go 10 years without food or water, and even hang around the vacuum of outer space.

Plus they're hella cute.










You can find them on most types of moss and lichen, where they feed off of plant cells, algae, and small invertebrates. They're roughly .18 mm long, about 2/3rds the size of a grain of salt.


----------



## AceEmoKid

In a Lonely Place said:


> :shock


I can't tell if you are disgusted or in agreement with my comment over how freakin' adorable tardigrades are.


----------



## probably offline

^
A swimming foreskin with a telescope for a mouth.


----------



## AceEmoKid

probably offline said:


> ^
> A swimming foreskin with a telescope for a mouth.


Science is fun.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> Tardigrades, adorably nicknamed "waterbears" or "moss piglets," are 8 legged micro extremophiles, AKA, organisms that thrive in geochemically extreme environments. They can live anywhere from absolute zero to boiling point of water, withstand pressure 6x the pressure of the deepest ocean trenches, survive ionizing radiation magnified hundreds of times the typical lethal dose for a human, go 10 years without food or water, and even hang around the vacuum of outer space.
> 
> Plus they're hella cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find them on most types of moss and lichen, where they feed off of plant cells, algae, and small invertebrates. They're roughly .18 mm long, about 2/3rds the size of a grain of salt.


I learned about these in a microbiology journal a while ago.

Here's a micrograph of two water bears giving each other a massage just because


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> I learned about these in a microbiology journal a while ago.
> 
> Here's a micrograph of two water bears giving each other a massage just because


for purposes of being civil, i'm not going to say what i think that looks like. wow.

but wow hella cute thanks for the micrograph


----------



## probably offline

I want to see the claws up close(they make it look mole-like). Why do they have claws? To scratch and climb? It's so weird to think about such small organisms doing stuff like that.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> for purposes of being civil, i'm not going to say what i think that looks like. wow.
> 
> but wow hella cute thanks for the micrograph


microorganism porn. water bear threesome.

here's another micrograph


----------



## AceEmoKid

probably offline said:


> I want to see the claws up close(they make it look mole-like). Why do they have claws? To scratch and climb? It's so weird to think about such small organisms doing stuff like that.














> Most tiny invertebrates dart about frantically. Tardigrades move slowly as they clamber around on bits of debris. They were first named tardigrada in Italian from the Latin meaning "slow walker." Tardigrades walk on short, stubby legs located under their bodies, not sticking out to the sides. *These stout legs propel them unhurriedly and deliberately about their habitat.*
> 
> Tardigrades have five body sections, a well-defined head and four body segments, each of which has a pair of legs fitted with claws. *The claws vary in different species from familiarly bearlike to strangely medieval fistfuls of hooked weaponry. The hindmost legs are attached backwards, in a configuration unlike that of any other animal. These legs are used for grasping and slow-motion acrobatics rather than for walking.
> *
> Inside these tiny beasts we find anatomy and physiology similar to that of larger animals, including a full alimentary canal and digestive system. Mouth parts and a sucking pharynx lead to an esophagus, stomach, intestine and anus. There are well-developed muscles but only a single gonad. Tardigrades have a dorsal brain atop a paired ventral nervous system. (Humans have a dorsal brain and a single dorsal nervous system.) The body cavity of tardigrades is an open hemocoel that touches every cell, allowing efficient nutrition and gas exchange with no need for circulatory or respiratory systems.


source
as to the evolutionary adaptation of their claws: click

I agree; it is weird to think that microorganisms, these things we can't see with our technologically unaided vision, exist in the same world we do at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> Tardigrades, adorably nicknamed "waterbears" or "moss piglets," are 8 legged micro extremophiles, AKA, organisms that thrive in geochemically extreme environments. They can live anywhere from absolute zero to boiling point of water, withstand pressure 6x the pressure of the deepest ocean trenches, survive ionizing radiation magnified hundreds of times the typical lethal dose for a human, go 10 years without food or water, and even hang around the vacuum of outer space.
> 
> Plus they're hella cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find them on most types of moss and lichen, where they feed off of plant cells, algae, and small invertebrates. They're roughly .18 mm long, about 2/3rds the size of a grain of salt.


wow, that is amazing. I hadn't heard of those before.


----------



## probably offline

AceEmoKid said:


> source
> as to the evolutionary adaptation of their claws: click
> 
> *I agree; it is weird to think that microorganisms, these things we can't see with our technologically unaided vision, exist in the same world we do at all.*


Indeed. And it just reminded me of that fact that we have mites running around on our bodies.

Ps. Thanks for the close-up!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> microorganism porn. water bear threesome.
> here's another micrograph
> [/QUOTE]
> i was going to say gang rape but okay. sure it's all consensual then yay thanks hun
> [QUOTE="Persephone The Dread, post: 1071403169, member: 37398"]wow, that is amazing. I hadn't heard of those before.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yup, and there are plenty more extremophiles that we're not aware of. Endoliths (live inside rocks), xerophiles (limited water supply), alkaliphiles (optimal growth at above 9 pH)...The world is strange and fantastical place, and we've barely scraped at the surface.
> 
> [QUOTE="probably offline, post: 1071403393, member: 100280"]Indeed. And it just reminded me of that fact that we have mites running around on our bodies.
> 
> Ps. Thanks for the close-up![/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh god. ;_; I think my imagined OCD is flaring up now. Gotta go scrub my skin now.


----------



## probably offline

^
Yeah. I'm reading about mites now, and it was a very bad idea. It was a terrible mistake to even bring that up :afr


----------



## Charmander

Monotony said:


> Ah yes my cat tore up the cushions on our couch so I flipped them over been about three years and no ones figured it out yet.


I was panicking so much because there was no other way of fixing it and it was my fault for letting him in that room but then I just thought "Hey, I can just flip it!" So here's to hoping that nobody ever sees it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> Yup, and there are plenty more extremophiles that we're not aware of. Endoliths (live inside rocks), xerophiles (limited water supply), alkaliphiles (optimal growth at above 9 pH)...The world is strange and fantastical place, and we've barely scraped at the surface.


Yeah thanks for bringing it up actually, I did some more digging and found the name of the group of microorganisms I was interested in before, that I saw in a documentary:

Psychrophiles http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychrophile

they can create their own 'antifreeze' to stop themselves dying in extreme cold temperatures.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't normally enjoy watching people play games, but this was pretty entertaining to watch.






...and now I miss magic more, even though I was never good cause I just had one rubbishy deck because I didn't want to spend loads of money on it :')


----------



## Dissonance

I have no idea where to go but forward.


----------



## AussiePea

God I love my job, 1:30pm on a Friday with 4 hours to go and the boss hands me alcohol to relax down until the end of the day.


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh Im having such a hard time finding modest siwmsuits. I just need to cover my gross legs/back a little.. how is this so difficult? Why can you only buy stupid f***ing bikinis and one pieces that might as well be bikinis?


----------



## Melodic

I love hugs.


----------



## KaitlynRose

_Cereus chalybaeus_. That is what it is called: the night blooming flower or the night blooming cereus.



> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...15C2954FE2B5276AC98DF67BC5953&selectedIndex=0
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...17B79FBE91811019C665F7ADCC6C4&selectedIndex=0
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CEBC00940ABDE6B5014A60978911&selectedIndex=16
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FBAE2186E2907B2FC6ECE2A2E2C8&selectedIndex=22


It looks so lovely... I want one.


----------



## batman can

Psyched sleep.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> I was panicking so much because there was no other way of fixing it and it was my fault for letting him in that room but then I just thought "Hey, I can just flip it!" So here's to hoping that nobody ever sees it.


Well we even moved and they still didn't notice.


----------



## Kakumbus

Somebody ****ing kill me please.


----------



## Ally

Why is protein powder so damn expensive?


----------



## Amocholes

failoutboy said:


> I think they should invent a masculine haircut for poodles because poodles are smart dogs with great personalities but men don't own them because they are too poofy.


Poodles _are _masculine.

Bred as a water retriever in early 17th Century Europe, the Poodle name comes from the German pudel or pudelhund, literally meaning "water dog." Since a Poodle's thick outer coat can get heavy when wet, the bottom half of the body was shorn back to help keep the dog afloat. To keep his organs warm in cold waters, the hair was kept long over the chest and head. Bracelets of ankle hair were left to protect joints from rheumatism, and a topknot was used to keep long hair out of the eyes when swimming. Colorful bows were added during competitions to help owners identify their dogs.
https://www.pedigree.com/All-Things-Dog/Article-Library/A-Short-History-of-Poodle-Grooming.aspx


----------



## mattmc

I love my older sister a lot but it's hard to say if it's mutual. The main thing she kept saying to me when I visited was that I should stay longer next time. On the surface that sounds positive. But said over and over I begin to wonder if it's just something easy to say so she kept repeating it.

Maybe I'm confused. What would happen if I stayed longer? Is she holding back or something because I'm just there for a week? Would she try to do stuff with me if I was there for a month?

It's hard to tell if she really cares or is just being courteous. By no means am I saying I deserve the best treatment in the world. But at the same time I know how much my dad wants everyone to be kind to me. Making it ambiguous if people are being nice cause of me or to make him happy.

Blah. It sucks caring about anyone. Nothing but constant insecurity and dreadful wondering if they genuinely care back.


----------



## AllToAll

Going to Bosnia tomorrow! Pretty excited, but I decided to use couchsurfing 'cause mama's broke, and now I'm regretting it. Three days socializing 24/7 with a complete stranger... Hopefully it serves as good exposure.


----------



## loneliness

My mother is the most amazing person in the world. I can talk to her about literally anything and she is always empathetic and understanding of my problems. She is an angel.  I love you mom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want 4 tallboys but I feeling lazy to walk to the liquor store


----------



## mezzoforte

Why is food so beautiful? :heart It's absolutely gorgeous and spectacular. :heart


----------



## h00dz

Reminds me of old school RPG music


----------



## SuperSky

When you walk through the house, I always envision a Whomp and can't tell if I've agro'd it or if it's just casually getting stuff from the kitchen.


----------



## DubnRun

Churches are nothing more than deceptive masonic lodges. Go figure.


----------



## rdrr

More recently, I've been thinking about my past relationships. Randomly I will see a couple in public and say to myself, "I am such an idiot, I feel so stupid, etc". I guess I just miss the companionship. Maybe I'm really just a loser, a ****ed up person who is undeserving, who knows. I'll just push these thoughts down and keep busy with hobbies and friends and whatnot.


----------



## GotAnxiety

mezzoforte said:


> I feel like a lot of people dislike me, and I'm not sure why. Is it my appearance, interests, demeanor? Or is it really all in my head? :stu


It's probably all in your head. Its because your projecting that kind of image within yourself which is making it become true. Soon as you start projecting a different tune you should feel better.


----------



## millenniumman75

AceEmoKid said:


> Tardigrades, adorably nicknamed "waterbears" or "moss piglets," are 8 legged micro extremophiles, AKA, organisms that thrive in geochemically extreme environments. They can live anywhere from absolute zero to boiling point of water, withstand pressure 6x the pressure of the deepest ocean trenches, survive ionizing radiation magnified hundreds of times the typical lethal dose for a human, go 10 years without food or water, and even hang around the vacuum of outer space.
> 
> Plus they're hella cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find them on most types of moss and lichen, where they feed off of plant cells, algae, and small invertebrates. They're roughly .18 mm long, about 2/3rds the size of a grain of salt.


I have heard about these guys. The only thing that disturbs me is that I don't see EYES! :afr I think I see five finger on each "hand" too.



probably offline said:


> ^
> A swimming foreskin with a telescope for a mouth.


Oh, that is perverse! :eek


----------



## To22

Why does putting on gloves and a mask make one feel so powerful?
What has the government done to us all? The Illuminati is real.


----------



## To22

If a person ever mentions how my favorite cereals are "meant for kids"...
we can never be friends.


----------



## lisbeth

The day after I ppsted in here wishing people would call instead of text, I got an unexpected long just-to-talk call from a guy I haven't seen or spoken to in two years. Obviously this thread has some kind of four leaf clover property.

On that note: God, I wish I was a little better at writing essays quickly and coming up with good ideas. (Hint,Providence. Hint).


----------



## GotAnxiety

I want to post the first verse of one of the songs, I'm working on in my profile when I work the nerve up. Im still working on 2 more verses for it. I don't got any computer to do musical editing or remixing. So it will be just be written words unfortunately. 

This one gonna require the most development perhaps, The other songs are diffenently gonna require a computer to be made. I got the background and what songs to remix them out in my head for them to work.


----------



## Raeden

Tumbling Destiny said:


> there can never be a *balance of interest* in my relationships in life, neverevereverrrrrr
> 
> (and the imbalance is 99% of the time NOT in my favor.)


Baby, I'm always acting in your interest.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Gorgonzola + Sleep= Best Dreams Ever!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Here's to the end of the first of four 56 hour work weeks, 40 of which are unpaid. :drunk

Not going to have a single day off for the next 20 days. On top of that its my birthday in 2 days.


----------



## shelbster18

Can't believe my dad would be as low as to tell me that he doesn't think I'm going to get this job. Welp, I've lost hope now thanks to him. I'm too dumb for a job. Think I'll pack my stuff and go live on the streets now.


----------



## diamondheart89

Need to find some willpower under a rock.


----------



## millenniumman75

shelbster18 said:


> Can't believe my dad would be as low as to tell me that he doesn't think I'm going to get this job. Welp, I've lost hope now thanks to him. I'm too dumb for a job. Think I'll pack my stuff and go live on the streets now.


 ...or you can prove him wrong!


----------



## komorikun

Really pissing down hard now. Damn.


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> Really pissing down hard now. Damn.


Bliss.


----------



## KelsKels

Sometimes while Im sitting on my fat *** watching youtube videos, Ill do minor stretches/workouts until I feel sore. I really want to push myself to do them more often though... but Im so f***ing lazy. How do people stay motivated? Seriously. It takes forever to see any sort of result and I give up far before then.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Who doesn't watch Barbie movies with 24 year old men at one in the morning?


----------



## SuperSky

Oh what a night. Late December back in '63 - what a very special time for me.


----------



## Canucklehead

I need to stop taking a vyvanse in the afternoon if I had forgotten to take one in the morning.

I'm not sure how many more times I can organize stuff on and around my computer desk at 2 in the morning.


----------



## PandaBearx

Rain is so calming, but it's also slightly depressing. I want it to be sunny so I can go for a nice walk.


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> Rain is so calming, but it's also slightly depressing. I want it to be sunny so I can go for a nice walk.


I'll trade you can have the sun here for your rain.


----------



## PandaBearx

Monotony said:


> I'll trade you can have the sun here for your rain.


Lol it's a deal! I don't know why you like the snow/rain so much.....besides the whole spider factor of course :b


----------



## Monotony

PandaBearx said:


> Lol it's a deal! I don't know why you like the snow/rain so much.....besides the whole spider factor of course :b


No annoying insects what so ever buzzing or crawling around on my desk and it's not so hot that I'm drenched it sweat 24/7 and that I cant even fall asleep.

*Shoves the sunshine into a box and mails it*

There you go


----------



## Monotony

Nice ESO early access is open already.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't hide anymore, I'm too old for it now, I just have to actually cope with how I am/feel most of the time


----------



## mattmc

In one of my favourite animes Rin: Daughters Of Mnemosyne there is a future part where virtual reality has become popular. Some people are so into it that they let their physical body become malnourished.

VR does seem to be on it's way. But what if instead of a bad thing it turns out to be good? Okay sure, anything that can be misused will be... still, overall, I can see it being positive for some people. Imagine if friends or family that live far away can hangout with you in a linked in virtual environment.

Heck you could probably watch movies together in a virtual house and it feel like you're really there together...


----------



## moloko

- We leave now.
- In the morning.
- I am the leader here.
- Lead in the morning. It will be better.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do some guys get it in their head that they 'want' a girl to be obsessed with them? _

"Oh, you have a stalker? You're so lucky... I'd love a stalker."_

:blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if this show Revolution is any like the book Dies The Fire...or if it's based on the book itself. At the very least I hope it's solid like the book was


----------



## mattmc

Just Lurking said:


> Why do some guys get it in their head that they 'want' a girl to be obsessed with them? _
> 
> "Oh, you have a stalker? You're so lucky... I'd love a stalker."_
> 
> :blank


Because having no female attention, certainly nothing consistent, makes them feel invalidated as a human being.


----------



## cybernaut

Relax. Shít happens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder if this show Revolution is anything like the book Dies The Fire...or if it's based on the book itself. At the very least I hope it's solid like the book was


Finished the first episode & found my answer. There's secret access to power in this show, in the book Dies The Fire once the power goes it never returns. Also, guns don't work in the book for whatever reason. I guess the main correlation is the initial premise


----------



## arnie

Wow. Three different moderators are online right now. Watch yo' self!


(Hint: You're not as invisible as you think you are.  )


----------



## EndlessBlu

Is random people asking you if you're a musician a normal part of having long hair if you're a guy?

Supposedly I look kind of like John Lennon. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## moloko

**** YEAH!  Dating forum is invisible to non-members from now on. That's awesome.


----------



## mezzoforte

PAX East is next week. YESSSS


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Opening Day for baseball! :yay


----------



## Monotony

Well that didn't take long the shirts I just bought 20 minutes ago are already covered in cat hair.


----------



## kilgoretrout

There’s a contestant on a cooking show that looks like a penis.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## KaitlynRose

My father's philosophy: "If you want to do something that is illegal, you better do it today while you are sixteen. You will actually be arrested starting tomorrow so let that hidden wild side of you out while you have the chance to get away with it."

...Thanks, Dad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

When is WW3 finally gonna start? opcorn


----------



## SummerRae

arnie said:


> Should Alaska be returned to Russia?
> 
> 12 thousand people say yes:
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/alaska-back-russia/SFG1ppfN


no


----------



## Whatev

So this guy next to me has a picture of himself as his phone background. I don't know I just thought that was weird.


----------



## mb47

I was complimented today and took it super awkwardly. People probably shouldn't see you calculating the truth value of their statement when you say thanks. Grrrr... I thought I was getting better at this.


----------



## Cam1

The only thing worse than being ignored by someone you care about is when they don't ignore you, but you can tell they have no interest in talking to you like they used to.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Listening to some of my old music from when I was like, 15/16 and laughing. Such nostalgia. More varied than I am now, instrument and genre wise (synths, sitar, weird drums, very experimental), and less depressing. Not so focused on quality of singing or recording of other instruments so much as getting down as many creative ideas as I could. I spent a lot more time and thought on songs back then, as it was a new and endlessly interesting endeavor. Less external worries and more capabilities since I was always around my keyboard. 

In a way, some of it is pretty interesting, just poorly/awkwardly executed. I remember some particularly nasty comments about my old music when I first started sharing it with "friends," and how ****ty and discouraged it made me feel. There was a period of time I stopped making music simply due to one comment from a volunteer coworker. I still can't believe how nasty he was, considering I assumed he was more mature at 18 and would be nicer to a 15 year old kid who was just starting out and getting excited over sharing their music for the first time.

I still suck at execution. Ah well. Not like anyone expects me to be working at a sufficient level. On a side note, I've never released any of my older stuff on CD before. Maybe I can make a compilation of all my favorite old songs. It's just good to archive anyway, and it could be interesting to those who have only heard my newer stuff (age 17 and up).

Mostly I'm just thinking: I don't get the same high making music like I used to. I want to go back to the sunny afternoons where I'd be running back and forth between the keyboard and my computer to edit as I go. I want to go back to sitting at my keyboard and letting the warm sunlight stream onto my face as I look out the window, playing a song purely made for piano. I want to go back to sitting at the dinner table and propping my laptop up on the counter, letting my sister shush down my other sister and mum before I play my latest song. Those were good times. Times when music was fun and not depressing, just a vehicle to to entertain my bored, lifeless mind. Times when I could just be an absolute freak, pour my heart out, scream sing at the top of my lungs without caring whether I was off key or it would distort through the mic. Times when I'd just lie on the floor of my room and listen to the recently transferred song on my stereo, excited to hear it on better speakers capable of picking up the tiniest little nuances.


----------



## Gwynevere

My phone just auto-corrected 'snack' into 'anal'.


----------



## Dissonance

Gwynevere said:


> My phone just auto-corrected 'snack' into 'anal'.


my favorite poster is back.


----------



## Junimoon11

I like to take videos of myself walking or eating...its fascinating watching humans moving. I also like to take videos of myself when I'm angry...and then realize how stupid my problems are, i usually end up laughing at them. Isn't it so weird to say your name...and just realize that thats your name. Today was a weird day. Thats all i have to say.


----------



## bad baby

TIL...more about button cell batteries than i would ever want/need to. uggggh.

#wtfamidoingwithmylife


----------



## KelsKels

Washing and curling your hair, then completely leaving it alone for 3 days is the easiest way to keep it looking good and not frying it to Sh**. No shame. Also, secretly hoping to work less than 6 hours tomorrow to start my weekend early. I literally cannot wait until my next paycheck.. Im going to spend all of what I think it will be either tomorrow or the day after. I know Ill feel guilty.. but oh well. I absolutely need new makeup, clothes, shoes, a ps4, and a few games.


----------



## diamondheart89

I hate V neck shirts.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> I hate V neck shirts.


O


----------



## Noll

I just heard a teacher at my school yell "more drugs to the people!" while tickling a student. This is really strange. And hilarious.


----------



## mezzoforte

Just realized I'm turning 20 in 28 days. o.o


----------



## moloko

Less trolls, yeah.


----------



## cybernaut

Sunglasses is a lifesaver for people with severe anxiety, especially for newbie drivers who get blown at for making crazy mistakes on the road like me.They shield me from the embarrassment and hostile stares from other drivers lol. Whoops.


----------



## Perkins

This is what happens when people don't hold the elevator door open for me.


----------



## moloko

Perkins said:


> This is what happens when people don't hold the elevator door open for me.


I don't know why but as soon as I saw him running I was expecting he'd do what he did. Maybe because it's such a great idea.


----------



## komorikun

I always stand on the side and stare at the buttons so I can pretend I didn't see them coming.


----------



## Spindrift

I wish they'd stop calling me. I told them already, I can't remember where I buried her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Only on screen can highly trained, battle hardened soldiers with machine guns be such horrid shots, lol


----------



## KelsKels

Every time I see a post by Aussie, I cant help but read it in Randys voice. 

Its been so long since Ive drawn anything at all. I just dont feel any motivation to do anything other than lay around watching youtube and dragging my *** out of bed occasionally to put on a face for work. I kinda miss the way I use to feel when I was on Paxil. I was so much more energetic, happy, and fun. Never again though. Im so done with pills. Lethargic/depressed me will have to do.


----------



## cuppy

mezzoforte said:


> Just realized I'm turning 20 in 28 days. o.o


awww  a fellow Taurus :b


----------



## Grog

Plane leaves in a hour and I still haven't packed so can not be bothered going to work . Hope this job is big though needing the money 2 weeks would be nice . 
Best go now


----------



## Ally

Up, down, up down, up, down


----------



## Spindrift

I'd have accomplished so much more by now if I could apply myself to the things that matter in the way that I apply myself to reading about the most useless **** on Wikipedia.

Although, knowing about the different categories of container ships could come in handy one day.


----------



## AussiePea

I really don't know what to do anymore and it's eating me away.


----------



## typemismatch

I need an obsession. Perhaps I will take up frog finding. Anyone lost a frog?


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> I need an obsession. Perhaps I will take up frog finding. Anyone lost a frog?


My frog left me because I don't have a bathtub filled with water lillys. I tried to explain to him that I can't fit a bathtub in my bathroom but he wouldn't listen. He thought that it was degrading to swim in the sink. I have no idea where he is now. I'm hurt and also worried that he's freezing to death somewhere in the woods looking for water.

Please help me find him and make sure that he is alright.

He looks like this(but with a proud posture):


----------



## oood

My dreams are so awesome even though they're not original


----------



## RelinquishedHell

moloko said:


> I don't know why but as soon as I saw him running I was expecting he'd do what he did. Maybe because it's such a great idea.


Just admit it. Your assumptions are color based. Failure to reply will be noted as a "yes" on your part.


----------



## Monotony

LOL


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Monotony said:


> LOL


Lol. I posted that awhile ago. My friend showed me that at work on the graveyard shift and we were so deliriously tired that we couldn't stop laughing.

SUUUUUUPPPPEERRRRRR SSSSSLLLLLAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol. I posted that awhile ago. My friend showed me that at work on the graveyard shift and we were so deliriously tired that we couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> SUUUUUUPPPPEERRRRRR SSSSSLLLLLAAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


Good thing you weren't taking a sip of a drink on the Marine part I laughed so hard it almost went out my eyes.


----------



## KelsKels

Am I terrible for laughing hysterically over this?


----------



## Canucklehead

KelsKels said:


> Am I terrible for laughing hysterically over this?


I think I get it, he doesn't have a mirror?


----------



## Spindrift

Or a car hood. A black one. Zebra stripes, man.


----------



## diamondheart89

torrent torrent torrent


Also, I have to remember discussing economics with my professor isn't SAS. Almost ripped him a new one. But he holds the key to my A so I will pretend like I masturbate using the invisible hand of the free market just like him.


----------



## Spindrift

I find the most erotic part of the free market is the boobies.


----------



## Canucklehead

diamondheart89 said:


> torrent torrent torrent
> 
> Also, I have to remember discussing economics with my professor isn't SAS. Almost ripped him a new one. But he holds the key to my A so I will pretend like I masturbate using the invisible hand of the free market just like him.


He'd probably start quoting you Keynes.

Err.. Mises. It's been a while.


----------



## Perkins

My relationship with cameras in a nutshell.


----------



## Spindrift

You know me better than I do, box of Honey Bunches of Oats.


----------



## rdrr

I wish that I was as invisible as you make me feel...


----------



## millenniumman75

Ah, melatonin is kicking in!


----------



## moloko

RelinquishedHell said:


> Just admit it. Your assumptions are color based. Failure to reply will be noted as a "yes" on your part.


:lol You mother****er... Like I said, it does seem a great idea. I give him kudos for coming up with it. Will consider it for the future. 8)


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> Am I terrible for laughing hysterically over this?


I thought the cat was playing with snow while on ice. :stu He is sliding while the snow is falling. :lol



Canucklehead said:


> I think I get it, he doesn't have a mirror?


Wouldn't the cat be more thin and strung out, like laying on the ice and rolling around?


----------



## avoidobot3000

KelsKels said:


> Am I terrible for laughing hysterically over this?


this needs to be a facebook sticker lol


----------



## millenniumman75

The phone company website is down. I will have to pay by phone.


----------



## KaitlynRose

_"So long as we walk this path together, I will protect you."_

_- .Hack//Sign_


----------



## thomasjune

You're my friend... of course you can stay with me for a while. But first you need to find a job so you can pay me rent okay. *hugs*


----------



## cosmicslop

Imagine that if cultural and language barriers weren't an issue in this world, and you got to find out everyone doesn't like you as always anyway. J/k. Have a nice day.


----------



## AussiePea

I hate not knowing what I've done, if anything. So confused but I'll just have to respect it I suppose. Have a bucks party tomorrow too which I am not looking forward to. Day at the races and casino with drunk bogans. Bleh.


----------



## rdrr

I'm ridiculously naive when it comes to certain things. It is like I am a child almost.


----------



## millenniumman75

This week is classic Don Quixote/Patrick Bateman perception week. Please come back to reality, mind!


----------



## Canucklehead

You know what ****ing sucks the most about being single?

Having no one to share how your ****ing day went.


----------



## cuppy

Canucklehead said:


> You know what ****ing sucks the most about being single?
> 
> Having no one to share how your ****ing day went.


Yess I know >_< 
It's nice having someone to listen when all you have to say is "My shoe felt funny." or "I saw a cat pooping today."


----------



## moloko

Daniel Day Lewis in one hell of an actor.


----------



## millenniumman75

Guess what? It's FRIDAY! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

moloko said:


> Daniel Day Lewis in one hell of an actor.


That's why he is one of only three actors to win three Oscars!


----------



## cybernaut

I'm not doing anything productive until I get sleep.I'm running on 4 hours of sleep, its storming outside, and I really want to skip my last class.


----------



## millenniumman75

OneLove21 said:


> I'm not doing anything productive until I get sleep.I'm running on 4 hours of sleep, its storming outside, and I really want to skip my last class.


 Don't skip it. Use the nervous energy to your advantage. Go to sleep when you get back from the class.


----------



## cybernaut

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't skip it. Use the nervous energy to your advantage. Go to sleep when you get back from the class.


Thanks . I'm actually getting ready to walk to it right now and will look forward to catching up on much needed sleep afterwards.


----------



## millenniumman75

OneLove21 said:


> Thanks . I'm actually getting ready to walk to it right now and will look forward to catching up on much needed sleep afterwards.


Let me know how it goes....AFTER your nap :yawn :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I just ate two bananas. I feel so decadent!


----------



## KelsKels




----------



## moloko

You know what's absolutely stupid? When you're having a nice conversation with someone you didn't know before but you're constantly dreading the moment they'll ask for some kind of contact of yours. Sometimes I feel I have two persons living inside me: a lonely one that craves meaningful contact with others and an avoidant one that fears having to deal with others.

One of my favourite songs explains this very well: "I have two souls at war and I know that none will win". :\


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - it really feels cold in my house. I think I need to turn the heat on.


----------



## Recessive J

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - it really feels cold in my house. I think I need to turn the heat on.


Saucy!


----------



## MuckyMuck

KaitlynRose said:


> Who doesn't watch Barbie movies with 24 year old men at one in the morning?


Oh man, this reminds me of the first time i got really really drunk and i had to babysit the next morning for a friend of my parents, they were going christmas shopping. I was still kinda drunk that morning. Anyway, as i was lying on the couch absolutely dying, the two kids were watching "_Barbie Rapunzel_", i was just lying there dying with a hangover, begging them to turn it off. They didnt and when it was over they started it all over again. I remember offering them money to turn it off, they wouldn't, the little *******s. I think they watched it 4 times in a row and i was just so sick and lazy to get up off the couch and turn it off. Pure hell!


----------



## shelbster18

Just want a guy to protect me and make me feel safe from the world and give me affection all the time. That's so hard to ask for.


----------



## PandaBearx

I think I'll go for a walk tonight.


----------



## MuckyMuck

PandaBearx said:


> I think I'll go for a walk tonight.


Walking at night is something ive always yearned to do but never really have for two reasons.
Im a coward, because i keep thinking about the awkwardness of bumping into someone really late at night. And two because i live in a small town and someone is bound to see me. Its the sort of thing that will lead to my family asking "_Eh mark, i heard you were walking around the town at 2am the other night, what was that all about?_" and just the effort of explaining to them why i was out walking.....agghh.

I remember the one time, like the first time ever, around 3am, because i was in that weird motivated mood you get in at those hours, to go for a walk. I stepped out my door and up my street, around the corner a little fat girl came walking. I was like "_Ah c'mon!!!_" but thought "_Right, she's on the other side of the road so at least i dont have to walk right by her_" but low and behold she crossed the road and started walking towards me. Many thoughts ran thru my head, some highly fantastical, like maybe i might have come across a weird soul like myself and she is delighted to see me and just wants to talk, or, maybe..... not. 
She ended up asking for a light. I said i dont smoke and she asked, with such an attitude, can i go back into my house and look for one. I said nobody smokes in my house and she replied "_Ah for jaysus sake...._" and walked off.

That little experience, and the fact that such an against the odds experience happened, turned me off walking outside at night altogether.

Right, i have to stop replying to posts and actually post some *_looks up_* _Random Thought Of The Day _posts soon.


----------



## Pompeii

I love my bed and my bed loves me in its own special inanimate way. It's a match made in mattress heaven.


----------



## Spindrift

This 2013 reissue of 'Sailing the Seas of Cheese' sounds freakin' amazing.


----------



## Barette

My dog won't stop grunting from pure ecstasy while I pet her. At first I was flattered but I'm becoming a bit uncomfortable from the force of her moans. Chill out, pug.


----------



## KelsKels

- A ps4 for $180? Yesssssss.
- Everyone I work with is always irritated at everyone for some reason or another. It gets tiring, but at least I can just leave it there.
- Im pretty sure I have a cavity or something.. but I havent been to the dentist in 2 years because I despise that place. Really not wanting to go back.
- Very seriously considering plastic surgery.


----------



## Spindrift

KelsKels said:


> - A ps4 for $180? Yesssssss.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm suffering from a severe case of fat face today.


----------



## Perkins

Happy Birthday Anthony Perkins!


----------



## mattmc

Perkins said:


> Happy Birthday Anthony Perkins!


Dat handsome man.

Love the Psycho series. I really need to watch Bates Motel.


----------



## Just Lurking

It's about time this damn snow disappeared. It's only been here since *December*, for f***'s sake.

This is JL, reporting in from the *Arctic*.


----------



## millenniumman75

Perkins said:


> Happy Birthday Anthony Perkins!


He would be 82 today.


----------



## Monotony

I really feel like eating a bunch of mcnuggets.


----------



## eveningbat

I guess that person doesn't care about anything... or is too proud.


----------



## Marakunda

I feel content right now. Not too content either, just right.
This is good. Although I have a feeling it's not going to last too long.


----------



## millenniumman75

Alright - I got my extra two hours of sleep. I am good to go. Now, I need to go out in the sun!


----------



## PandaBearx

MuckyMuck said:


> Walking at night is something ive always yearned to do but never really have for two reasons.
> Im a coward, because i keep thinking about the awkwardness of bumping into someone really late at night. And two because i live in a small town and someone is bound to see me. Its the sort of thing that will lead to my family asking "_Eh mark, i heard you were walking around the town at 2am the other night, what was that all about?_" and just the effort of explaining to them why i was out walking.....agghh.
> 
> I remember the one time, like the first time ever, around 3am, because i was in that weird motivated mood you get in at those hours, to go for a walk. I stepped out my door and up my street, around the corner a little fat girl came walking. I was like "_Ah c'mon!!!_" but thought "_Right, she's on the other side of the road so at least i dont have to walk right by her_" but low and behold she crossed the road and started walking towards me. Many thoughts ran thru my head, some highly fantastical, like maybe i might have come across a weird soul like myself and she is delighted to see me and just wants to talk, or, maybe..... not.
> She ended up asking for a light. I said i dont smoke and she asked, with such an attitude, can i go back into my house and look for one. I said nobody smokes in my house and she replied "_Ah for jaysus sake...._" and walked off.
> 
> That little experience, and the fact that such an against the odds experience happened, turned me off walking outside at night altogether.
> 
> Right, i have to stop replying to posts and actually post some *_looks up_* _Random Thought Of The Day _posts soon.


Honestly I'm nervous for the very same reason I don't want to bump into anyone, but walking around even at 2AM isn't odd. In fact I've done it with my sister loads of times usually when we needed to burn off some steam. You don't need a excuse to take a nice stroll. 
I'm sorry to hear about your experience, but I don't think she was angry at you, it's more likely she was stressed about something else, needed a cigarette and took out her frustration on you. So I wouldn't let it get to you :squeeze


----------



## typemismatch

probably offline said:


> My frog left me because I don't have a bathtub filled with water lillys. I tried to explain to him that I can't fit a bathtub in my bathroom but he wouldn't listen. He thought that it was degrading to swim in the sink. I have no idea where he is now. I'm hurt and also worried that he's freezing to death somewhere in the woods looking for water.
> 
> Please help me find him and make sure that he is alright.
> 
> He looks like this(but with a proud posture):


I'm sure he is fine. This is the holiday season for frogs and I'm sure he has gone somewhere like San Francisco for some chill-out time and to meet the other gay frogs. I shall have to go over to SF myself to investigate. It'll maybe take a couple of weeks. I'll invoice you the flight and hotel.


----------



## Perkins

Rest in peace to both Layne and Kurt.


----------



## Noll

I wonder if she.


----------



## MuckyMuck

PandaBearx said:


> Honestly I'm nervous for the very same reason I don't want to bump into anyone, but walking around even at 2AM isn't odd. In fact I've done it with my sister loads of times usually when we needed to burn off some steam. You don't need a excuse to take a nice stroll.
> *I'm sorry to hear about your experience, but I don't think she was angry at you, it's more likely she was stressed about something else, needed a cigarette and took out her frustration on you.* So I wouldn't let it get to you :squeeze


Nah, you'd just know by her she wasnt the nicest person, in any case i didnt let it get to me, but it was just so typical for me, the one time i decide to stroll outside really late i end up bumping into a little fat angry person. So so typical.

I have a telescope and even though i haven't used it in ages, when i got it i used it nearly every night. One night i decided to go to this lake, away from the town, where i knew it would be quite. So i arrive, set up my telescope and start gazing. Then a jeep with a big lamp comes across the land from out of nowhere and points its blinding light at me. Before, after what seemed like ages, it decided i wasn't a hunter or poacher and went away. Like c'mon, the chance of that happening. 
It seems whenever i go somewhere to be alone i always, against the odds, bump into people.

Regarding walking late at night, in a small town its hard because whoever you meet the chances are you know them, which creates that awkwardness of whether to say hello or not. If i lived in a big town/city, it wouldn't matter, because for the most part you would be a stranger. One of the many reasons i would love to live in a city, so i could, against all my desires, be a complete stranger.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm concerned that this experience is going to have the opposite of the intended effect on us.


----------



## euphoria04

Things fall apart.


----------



## cybernaut

A college student's lifesaver ^_^. May God bless the person who came up with such an idea. I buy the vanilla one every week or 2.


----------



## TheDaffodil

When is she going to get out of the kitchen so I can get a glass of almond milk in peace!?


----------



## shelbster18

There were these two cute guys in the library down my street and I was scared to keep looking at them because I didn't want to seem like I was weird and thought they'd see me looking over at them. Wish I could just go up to a guy and talk to him. No way would I do that, though. xD Especially not in a library where it's quiet and feeling like everyone could hear me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

SAS may do well to study this.


----------



## Spindrift

Groovy.


----------



## Pompeii

AceEmoKid said:


> SAS may do well to study this.


Oh, this is now my favourite thing in the history of things.


----------



## millenniumman75

It is still so dry in the house that my legs will dry on their own :lol.


----------



## hoddesdon

This site has not adjusted its clock for the end of daylight saving. The post above was apparently created in the future.


----------



## KelsKels

Its ridiculous just how much joy I get from watching silly gaming videos. Seriously Ive been sitting here in the dark laughing my *** off for over an hour. Why get a life when you have youtube? Seriously. Im probably having way more fun right now than I would be at some party or something.

Speaking of parties.. I kinda dont want to do anything for my 21st. My boyfriend wants to go clubbing in Seattle.. but that just doesnt sound fun. :/


----------



## Spindrift

KelsKels said:


> Its ridiculous just how much joy I get from watching silly gaming videos. Seriously Ive been sitting here in the dark laughing my *** off for over an hour. Why get a life when you have youtube? Seriously. Im probably having way more fun right now than I would be at some party or something.


I'm never going to admit to the people I know just how much time I've spent watching stupid gaming videos on YouTube. Game Grumps and the Yogscast in particular are my favorites.

---

More reissued albums. Rush's Vapor Trails this time. The original release was messed up, but the muddiness gave it a weird charm. Really strange hearing everything clearly like this, but I like it.


----------



## Barette

Holy ****ing **** Jason Momoa is one hell of a ****ing man. 

Dear GOD.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I really don't like ventriloquists.


----------



## AussiePea

Best F1 race in a long, long time. So worth waking up at 1am.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So that boat race was seriously bad. Like watching a Cheetah vs a legless puppy. I think it's the first time I've ever watched it too haha.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> So in order to continue getting this scholarship I have to teach an after school maths homework class. Nothing serious, just algebra and stuff. God, I should have known there was a catch...
> 
> And I'm just a few years older than these kids so gonna be awkward. I can't believe I'm actually doing this...


They will see you as a mentor, man.

This is an awesome opportunity. You will be helping them with something you already know about - no worry about saying something bad - it is all right in front of you. If the kids give you crap, turn them in and kick them out! They will need to take their studies seriously!

Don't mess with Hadron! :bat


----------



## millenniumman75

Hadron said:


> Lol,I doubt I'd have trouble seeing as the people who take this class don't have to take it. It's just extra help. So only the serious guys will be there.
> 
> It's only 2 hours a week, but stil, I'm extremely anxious.I have been in a position of authority in the past, but this is just completely different...


 You can do it! :yay


----------



## arnie

If a man with no legs set a world record for pullups....

Would it count?

:con


----------



## moloko

The bag scene from Django Unchained is hilarious! :lol I'm still laughing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally...dragons & white walkers & swords return to us tonight!


----------



## Spindrift

I know a kid gets shot in the head, but it's a comedy, I swear!


----------



## Canucklehead

Canadian Brotha said:


> Finally...dragons & white walkers & swords return to us tonight!


****ing eh dude, I'm excited to see what happens.

I got halfway through the first book and gave up due to the wordiness.


----------



## Spindrift

Canucklehead said:


> ****ing eh dude, I'm excited to see what happens.
> 
> I got halfway through the first book and gave up due to the wordiness.


This season may end up being the best one yet. Getting pumped for tonight!


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've developed an obsession with post-apocalyptic TV series/books & the one thing I've learned from them is that I'd probably be amongst the first wave to die out



Canucklehead said:


> ****ing eh dude, I'm excited to see what happens.
> 
> I got halfway through the first book and gave up due to the wordiness.


I've not read the books & I don't think I will until the TV series is done


----------



## cuppy

I'm going to wake up early tomorrow >_<



mattmc said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Amocholes

Fudge


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm never ready for that plot twist in 'Row, Row, Row Your Boat' when the lyric 'life is but a dream.' comes up.


----------



## mattmc

cuppy said:


> I'm going to wake up early tomorrow >_<
> 
> :squeeze


Aww, thank you. :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

Canucklehead said:


> ****ing eh dude, I'm excited to see what happens.
> 
> I got halfway through the first book and gave up due to the wordiness.


Dang - "***ing eh" - they say it in Canada that way?!



mattmc said:


>


Uh, he looks like he is pooing and then has a severely runny nose. I think Winnie (named after Winnipeg) needs to go to the DOCTOR!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I need to read Humpty Dumpty, I don't know how I'm gonna put myself back together again


----------



## miminka

this always happens to me.. any brief period of interest in someone just segues into vague disgust. its better this way. now its your problem.


----------



## rdrr

A woman enters the subway car and smiles at me as I move my feet to let her pass and she sits down next to me. I smile back and go back to reading my book of short stories and listening to my music. Blink 182's Adam's Song is playing. I am tapping my feet to the beat as the song plays on. The train moves forward and a few stops later, she is gone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love winning and then watching as all my enemies lose. They all thought they could fvck me, but then karma bent them over and fvcked them


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sometimes I wish I were mute so that no one would expect me to speak.


----------



## cuppy

I made the dreaded your/you're mistake O_O


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


> I made the dreaded your/you're mistake O_O


----------



## joked35

How can I not suck at SAS forums?


----------



## cuppy

Spindrift said:


>


----------



## Spindrift

My god, the last five minutes of _The Assassination of Jesse James_ are some of the most powerful I've ever seen in a film. That sequence alone - never mind all of the other amazing scenes that came before it - should cement the movie as an all-time great.


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


>


----------



## AussiePea

Yep, this cold has its grip. Been awhile since I was last sick. HOME PARTY.


----------



## Pompeii

Oh, I needed that so much. _So_ much. Thank you, brain. Round of applause for my brain right now.


----------



## Spindrift

I need to shave. But I don't want to shave.

*MAN PROBLEMS*


----------



## tbyrfan

UConn won the final four, and i'm probably one of the only people in Connecticut that couldn't possibly care any less. 

I can't imagine the riots that are going on there right now. :afr


----------



## error404

I believe in the death of emotions.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My Kitchen Rules ends in a week or two. Wah. At least House Rules should please my reality TV cravings.


----------



## Nitrogen

It's always so mesmerizing when people look like their art.

Why do americans on the internet adopt british spelling, like adding unnecessary 'u's i.e. colour, neighbour, etc. or replacing 'z' with 's'. Mesmerising.....


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> It's always so mesmerizing when people look like their art.
> 
> Why do americans on the internet adopt british spelling, like adding unnecessary 'u's i.e. colour, neighbour, etc. or replacing 'z' with 's'. Mesmerising.....


u r hi. and it's not even easter yet. save your pot for religious holidays, you satan worshipper.

i'm one of those douchebags who adds unnecessary u's. i've done it since i first started writing, and my teachers never corrected me. but i rarely replace the z's with s's.


----------



## komorikun

Do posh Australians exist?


----------



## eveningbat

My boss sometimes barks like a dog at everyone.


----------



## Noll

AceEmoKid said:


> Sometimes I wish I were mute so that no one would expect me to speak.


But then you wouldn't be able to use that beautiful singing voice of yours.


----------



## Noca

I need to go outside today....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know that wasn't correct French but I don't think I've ever woken from a dream & laughed as hard as I just did a short while ago



Noca said:


> I need to go outside today....


As do I...


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh I feel the allergies slowly kicking in.. goddamn it Spring, do we have to do this every year?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

KelsKels said:


> Ugh I feel the allergies slowly kicking in.. goddamn it Spring, do we have to do this every year?


I'll be feeling your pain soon enough as well


----------



## AussiePea

mmmm, fever dreams. Feels like someone installed razor blades into my throat while I was sleeping as well. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## typemismatch

Please place your ears in the startled position. Thank you.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was at the eye clinic yesterday, and there was this ugly painting that was made up paint splatters. And there was a name card next to it. I was surprised it wasn't scribbled in crayon from Billy, classroom 1-A, first grade. An adult human made this.


----------



## miminka

methamphetamine: a perfect diet drug by kitty

body weight: 92lb
exp. year: 2000



> I work at a strip club where meth is everywhere. one night the bouncer and i went in on an ounce, went back to my place and partied-for four straight days. it had goteen to the point where we couldnt go 5 minutes without a line. in between lines the sex was unreal! we were so ****ed up everything looked blue, and we kept hearing music. everything seemed to be extremely clear, like things made so much more sense, colors were brighter, and it made us feel like life was perfect. never had so much fun.
> 
> by the end of the week i had lost 30 lbs. with my job the energy i get from it is a major plus. also, i really have to look my best, so i use it to get rid of any xtra lbs i might gain. the comedown is bad, but i found a way to go around that. pro orange drink from GNC. works great! softens the comedown, it contains ephedrine, i use it when i cant find any speed, if you drink enough, you really cant tell the difference.


well im sold :sus


----------



## Spindrift

komorikun said:


> Do posh Australians exist?


Heh. No. But they like to think they do.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The original Super Mario Bros. is overrated. The original Sonic The Hedgehog is soooo much better.


----------



## shelbster18

Wooooooow. Oh my ****ing bloody hell! Are you ****ting me? I'm not allowed to tell someone that I'm not doing that good because apparently, someone asked me if I'm dying when I said that. I'm about to nut up in this *****. I ****ing swear on my life. That is a ****ing insult.


----------



## Nitrogen

consistent eight-hour headache please kill me

seven slices of pizza


----------



## Pompeii

komorikun said:


> Do posh Australians exist?


Here I am!

I've decided to enter into an intimate relationship with my car. Am now a full-time mechaphiliac. Vroom vroom vroom let's go back to my room.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Yes! I knew there was bound to be some site that lets you search by list of ingredients submitted. Just wish it had a cooler site layout (pointless criticism; still gets the job done). But here it is, for anyone curious. I have a feeling I'm going to be using this frequently from now on.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Do posh Australians exist?


Probably more so than posh Americans.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom sometimes has these dreams where she is fighting off evil spirits or whatever & it's freaky. She's really religious & she screams at them to fight them off as such so when it happens I try to wake her up. Tonight she screamed at me as though I was one of the demons while I tried to wake her. When she came to I asked her what I'm supposed to do if it happens...better to wake her than to let the bad dream carry on. Strange things happen all the time


----------



## cuppy

I remember yesterday when I was getting out of class, there was a guy blowing snot from his nostril directly onto the ground :?



Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom sometimes has these dreams where she is fighting off evil spirits or whatever & it's freaky. She's really religious & she screams at them to fight them off as such so when it happens I try to wake her up. Tonight she screamed at me as though I was one of the demons while I tried to wake her. When she came to I asked her what I'm supposed to do if it happens...better to wake her than to let the bad dream carry on. Strange things happen all the time


That does sound freaky >_< My mom has woken up screaming a couple times, it was so scary..


----------



## Spindrift

I haven't eaten anything today, so I'm feeling sick. But I'm feeling sick, so I don't want to eat anything. Gotta break this cycle somehow.



cuppy said:


> I remember yesterday when I was getting out of class, there was a guy blowing snot from his nostril directly onto the ground :?


----------



## cuppy

Spindrift said:


> I haven't eaten anything today, so I'm feeling sick. But I'm feeling sick, so I don't want to eat anything. Gotta break this cycle somehow.


:haha 
Sorryy!!~ :b

He did it so casually, too, not trying to hide it or anything. Just kept on walking.

Don't stay up too late or you'll feel even more sick >_<


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


> He did it so casually, too, not trying to hide it or anything. Just kept on walking.












Bed for me, to dreams of casual snot-blowers. Thanks for that!


----------



## hoddesdon

Tokyo, Pyongyang and Beijing are all on close to the exact same latitude.


----------



## catcharay

So i went to my lecture thinking that the opportunity cost of not going would be better prep 4 my test next week..but as im sitting here, im too tired and his talking is falling on my deaf ears. :'(

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

yxes si xes


----------



## AceEmoKid

i seriously want to know how to acquire copious amounts of alcohol. or at least a can of beer. now. thanks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> Yes! I knew there was bound to be some site that lets you search by list of ingredients submitted. Just wish it had a cooler site layout (pointless criticism; still gets the job done). But here it is, for anyone curious. I have a feeling I'm going to be using this frequently from now on.


I came up with the idea for this in 2011, then realised it had been done many times allready when I checked for sites with that concept :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Persephone The Dread said:


> I came up with the idea for this in 2011, then realised it had been done many times allready when I checked for sites with that concept :lol


You could always design a cooler version to compete. I thought it would be interesting if there were added options like choosing your diet (herbivore, meat eater, vegan, raw vegan, etc) or ticking boxes of things you don't want to see (no poultry, no dairy, no fish). Or being able to sort by difficulty, practicality, # of ingredients. It'd have to be a pretty big collection of recipes though. Would be fun if there was a really developed community, so that users could submit their own recipes/concoctions, introduce a user rating and views system, and have them tag it by ingredient and the diet + excluded ingredients filters. And there could always be an improvement to layout.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I accidentally poured a strawberry topping onto a salmon mousse.

Tasted surprisingly good.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow.


----------



## cosmicslop

It's weird thinking about people i've met once and know I will never see again. I just recalled a memory of talking to a guy in his mid 20s/early 30s a few years ago when I saw him sleeping on the path I take as a shortcut to going home. I don't remember his name, what we talked about, or what he even looked like but I remember there being a brief connection. i really wonder if he's okay.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ether hurt my knuckle or I have localized arthritis.


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> I ether hurt my knuckle or I have localized arthritis.


is this thread arthritist?


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> is this thread arthritist?


Yes, and it's knucklist, too. :lol


----------



## mattmc

Hate seeing friends fight. Please stahp. ;_;


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ My blood pressure is 122/72. Now that monitor has got some use
~ I need a bike & to begin doing crunches again


----------



## mezzoforte

I get to see my boyfriend tomorrow night. And PAX is in 1 day and 17 hours. :boogie
I just hope I can get most of my homework done by then.


----------



## Spindrift

First time eating asparagus in years. Let's do this!


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## AceEmoKid

fck dis sh!t y0


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hmmmmmm, useful for when you're tired or just feeling too apathetic about everything.


----------



## cuppy

Spindrift said:


>


Does this mean you ate the asparagus?


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


> Does this mean you ate the asparagus?


I did, although it was a struggle. Asparagus is amongst the three foulest things on the planet, the other two being waste treatment stations and Dane Cook's stand-up.


----------



## PandaBearx

I like morning in the spring time, you can hear the birds singing.




That and my dad made me watch Lillehammer the other day, which was interesting & pretty funny. I don't think it's something I would dedicate myself to as I rarely watch TV, but if I was skimming though the channels and it was on I would watch it. It's cool how they switch in and out of Norwegian and English consistently. I don't mind watching subtitled tv shows/movies, I enjoy them. I just haven't seen many that have a mix of both languages so it was different


----------



## Just Lurking

PandaBearx said:


> I like morning in the spring time, you can hear the birds singing.


I have a fan to drown out their noise.


----------



## PandaBearx

Just Lurking said:


> I have a fan to drown out their noise.


:teeth well I guess everyone has their own preference. Like I don't like the sound of crickets in the summer that's when I need a fan, but birds I don't mind.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder what my average posts per day would be now, disregarding my 1 year and 3 months absence from SAS.


----------



## probably offline

I feel like a hippie when I'm trying to !!!!BE POSITIVE!!!!. I hate feeling like a hippie, but I think that I have to take extreme measures to re-wire my brain.

Today is the first day of the rest of my life!
puke uke uke)


----------



## Dissonance

probably offline said:


> I feel like a hippie when I'm trying to !!!!BE POSITIVE!!!!. I hate feeling like a hippie, but I think that I have to take extreme measures to re-wire my brain.
> 
> Today is the first day of the rest of my life!
> puke uke uke)


you need Weed,unkempt hair, and a mystery machine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's annoying when I'm trying to compose a new song & find the underlying principles to be the same as a song I've already completed. One can only be so original though, every player has their sound and tendencies


----------



## Dissonance

How do I control these dogs they are too hyper.


----------



## millenniumman75

More multitasking :fall


----------



## loneliness

Sometimes I wonder how some people are so god damn smart. I have a math professor who can effortlessly lecture about advanced topics for hours on end without relying on any sort of notes. And if you bring up any math topic to him, he immediately gives you a detailed analysis of it from the top of his head. How do you brain like that? I wish I could brain like that. My life would be so much easier.


----------



## Spindrift

I want to name my firstborn Flexpert, regardless of gender.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a decent but very unpracticed guitarist so my playing has become unrefined as such


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Gwynevere

tbyrfan said:


>


Yes! The one in the basket, omg.


----------



## KelsKels

Does anyone else ever just get an itch to hurt themselves? Like you just want yourself to bleed?

No? Okay. :um


----------



## slyfox

My girlfriend is sweet to try  even though curing my depression is hopeless sometimes


----------



## slyfox

KelsKels said:


> Does anyone else ever just get an itch to hurt themselves? Like you just want yourself to bleed?
> 
> No? Okay. :um


I've had thoughts about it but luckily have never done anything. Like I'll see a way of hurting myself and think about how easy it would be to do. Glad I have self-control on this


----------



## rdrr

Whoever said "It doesn't hurt to try" has never failed miserably, over and over.


----------



## moloko

I wish there was an option to hide certain threads from showing on the forum and new posts.


----------



## cuppy

♪♪ I dreamed a dream in time gone byyy~ ♪♪



moloko said:


> I wish there was an option to hide certain threads from showing on the forum and new posts.


Haha, yes!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's time to do crunches again, cue Cannibal Corpse's Bloodthirst album to stay motivated


----------



## arnie

As soon as the Racism thread started to have some intelligent debate and commentary it gets deleted and all of the excellent arguments posted on the last 2 pages get erased.

Typical SAS :no


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im out of the hospital...i got back on monday...now i just need to focus and do stuff thatll help me get a job and my own appartment one day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Nap time.....badly needed.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I guess perspective is everything. I am in a very wistful and dreamy mood these days, its like life is a dream or a movie, i see everyday situations in a different light. Like when im waiting in my car in a parking lot and i watch all the people walking about, its like its in slow motion, just watching all these other people, all with their own thoughts, their own hopes and dreams, their own little demons that they fight....i keep fading away into my own world, where im a lonely little observer, only to be snapped back into it by a sudden noise or movement and think "_Oh yeah. i forgot, i have to play the game too_". Its such a wearisome dream.


----------



## Charmander

I never normally get jealous of people but... grr! I wish I could switch lives with this one person.


----------



## Monotony

Charmander said:


> I never normally get jealous of people but... grr! I wish I could switch lives with this one person.


----------



## mattmc

"Tis true, my form is something odd
but blaming me, is blaming God,
Could I create myself anew
I would not fail in pleasing you
If I could reach from pole to pole
or grasp the ocean with a span,
I would be measured by the soul
The mind’s the standard of the Man"


----------



## Spindrift

Cobain really wasn't much of a guitar player.

Ooh, a banana!


----------



## Nitrogen

So little to do, so much time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I teeter frequently on the edge of misanthropy.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> I teeter frequently on the edge of misanthropy.


 But I wuv you.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dissonance said:


> But I wuv you.


Just because others like me does not mean I am obligated to like them and the rest of humanity. It's completely unrelated.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Just because others like me does not mean I am obligated to like them and the rest of humanity. It's completely unrelated.


 Hmmm hating humanity is pointless. We have come so far. But ok.


----------



## caelle

I just remembered that I was that kid in school that always had paper and everyone always bugged me for some because they never had any cause they were interested in drugs and sex while I was into being prepared and organized. 

I also remember when girls would often put pictures of their friends in the front of their notebook. Like a collage. I wanted to fit in so I got really old pictures of "friends" I had years before (but barely even knew) and stuck them on the front of my folder and acted like we were still homies.

I'm so glad I'm not in high school anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am almost ready to call it a night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far every episode of this show has ended with life lessons I should try to heed


----------



## arnie

It's hailing outside so hard right now I can feel the house shaking.


----------



## mattmc

In a Lonely Place said:


> Tis a thing of beauty and used often by Joseph Merrick aka The elephant man I believe.
> 
> :cry


Yeah someone was talking to me about him and I found that.

"_Could I create myself anew
I would not fail in pleasing you_"

That part really gets to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> It's hailing outside so hard right now I can feel the house shaking.


 It's over Chicago now....you're supposed to get over three inches of rain Sunday into Monday, too.

Been there, done that. :lol Not the hail, but I had water coming into my basement.


----------



## moloko

I need a new avatar picture, anyone want to suggest one to me?


----------



## arnie

millenniumman75 said:


> It's over Chicago now....you're supposed to get over three inches of rain Sunday into Monday, too.
> 
> Been there, done that. :lol Not the hail, but I had water coming into my basement.


We used to have that problem too until we piled dirt up along side the house to prevent water from pooling there. Now the basement never gets wet.


----------



## cuppy

moloko said:


> I need a new avatar picture, anyone want to suggest one to me?


This?~


----------



## moloko

Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## cuppy

moloko said:


> Beautiful. Thanks.


:haha yay ^_^


----------



## Kakumbus

Me, that's why, clearly no other explanations.


----------



## millenniumman75

This is definitely the Twilight Zone. :roll


----------



## MuckyMuck

I was in the library the other day and while browsing books remarked to my brother "_Wouldn't it be funny if there was a book called "7 Easy Steps to get Cancer!"_", he responded "Ah man, c'mon!", but laughed nonetheless.


----------



## Just Lurking

In a Lonely Place said:


> Another wasted weekend of a wasted life :yay


:yay


----------



## AceEmoKid

Your friends aren't your friends.


----------



## MuckyMuck

AceEmoKid said:


> Your friends aren't your friends.


Is that the same as having no friends?


----------



## lifelikeahole

eat a potato, im eclectic


----------



## AceEmoKid

MuckyMuck said:


> Is that the same as having no friends?


Yeah basically i guess


----------



## MuckyMuck

AceEmoKid said:


> Yeah basically i guess


Cool, one less thing to envy.


----------



## Caramelito

Am I the only one who gets bored of reading threads here?


----------



## cosmicslop

So I need to learn Japanese because I just found out the English version of Haruki Murakami's Wind Up Bird Chronicles is abridged and not true to it being originally comprised of three volumes. I had no idea when I read it years ago. Welp.


----------



## diamondheart89

I have no idea why people want to be my friends. :sus


----------



## Barette

**** me I have plans tomorrow, totally forgot


----------



## KelsKels

I wish I was free.
If I could be anything, I would be a bird.
I would fly above society and watch it, instead of taking part in it.


----------



## Monotony

KelsKels said:


> I wish I was free.
> If I could be anything, I would be a bird.
> I would fly above society and watch it, instead of taking part in it.


I'd probably go with being a Dragon or Quetzalcoatlus then not only can you fly over it you could eat it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

We care about what others think about us...that means we care about others...your sa is now cured...now what?

d^_^b

:sus


----------



## AceEmoKid

Caramelito said:


> Am I the only one who gets bored of reading threads here?


Nah. I do, too. Well, it depends on the specific thread. I see many repeated topics, which is why I end up skimming most of the time or only reading the OP before replying or promptly exiting out. Also, some members here aren't the best writers, which is fine, but I find a lot of posts rather dry or lacking in eye-catching character. I only read full threads if I see some juicy drama or humor. But unfortunately wherever there's juicy drama, there's also a huge ****storm which broils me blood enough to spoil my mood the rest of the night -- yet I find I can't stop reading. Entertaining, though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being an anxious depressive is like being a drug addict, everyday is a challenge & there's always the risk of severe relapse even when you're making an effort


----------



## Caramelito

I find it kind of funny I find it kind of sad... the dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had.

I guess my thought is just "mad world" lol


----------



## mattmc

My best dreams are when someone loves me unconditionally.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's 80F outside.
I would like to mow my lawn before my neighbors decide to sit outside on their porch.


----------



## moloko

mattmc said:


> My best dreams are when someone loves me unconditionally.


Those mornings when I wake up feel so good...

Sad life of a single guy.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> Those mornings when I wake up feel so good...
> 
> Sad life of a single guy.


I was so happy. I had everything I never thought I would. Then I woke up. :rain


----------



## MuckyMuck

Dreams are a wonderful escape from reality, pity we have to come back.
Although some of my favorite dreams are situations that are not terribly hard to attain in reality...

On the otherhand....some fingers.


----------



## KelsKels

Got my hair done by my coworker.. its pretty short but I like it better. The color didnt quite turn out, she missed some spots on the roots but it definitely looks better than it did. Im really not picky at all though.. Im so happy somethings been done with it without myself having to do it or paying a fortune.


----------



## lyssado707

I'm so sleepy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was a solid episode, perhaps a late night stroll now


----------



## KaitlynRose

Spongebob is apparently based on the seven deadly sins.

Huh... The things you learn in school.


----------



## millenniumman75

Having to work on Sunday really does wear me out more on Monday. :fall


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd love to see Mars & the eclipse tonight but the clouds don't seem to feel like napping somewhere at the moment


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm as drunk as Jackie Chan in Drunken Master 1&2, and my mom's new 280$ Shi-tzu puppy is scared of me. And also, lightning arrow ranger are op as hell.


----------



## komorikun

why did they delete the childfree thread? the mods are way too trigger happy lately.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I should change my profile pic, I don't know what to though.


----------



## KelsKels

Im not sure if the eclipse is visible at 11 pm or 3 am? Ive heard both. I guess Ill just have to go out in 20 minutes and check. Im sure Ill be up way too late anyways so no matter what I should catch it.

Also.. why is it so hard to find a place to live? >.>


----------



## Pompeii

4:26 pm is the perfect time to get into bed.


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> 4:26 pm is the perfect time to get into bed.


Night night Pompy.


----------



## Amocholes

White out on the way to work this morning. 2 days ago it was 80 degrees. Welcome to Springtime in Ohio.


----------



## 101Drew

Had a long discussion with Matt Damon in my dream this night. He is a really nice dude.


----------



## Barette

Oh my GOD I can't handle life right now Pretty Little Liars has BLOWN MY MIND.

BLOWN IT RIGHT OFF I TELL YOU.


----------



## millenniumman75

Amocholes said:


> White out on the way to work this morning. 2 days ago it was 80 degrees. Welcome to Springtime in Ohio.


Monday morning was also a record high minimum temperature. It only got down to 63, beating the old record of 62 from 1896.


----------



## cosmicslop

You have to remember between the NorCal and SoCal rivalry is the Central Coast, and the Central Coast is for lovers.


----------



## arnie

The more contact with people you have, the more people are going to hate you. It's a fact. I don't make friends. I only seem to make enemies.


----------



## KelsKels

I wish I could post something that attention-seeking on facebook and get the same 20 replies from people who cared >.>

But if_ I_ were to post how much I hate myself.. it would be ignored and everyone would think Im weird.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I haven't a clue of an effective way to approach online dating, there are so many outgoing, adventurous, educated gals looking for Mr. Charming/Charisma not Mr. Sad/Starving Artist


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could figure out how to tell people that I want to hang out with them without feeling like I'm being annoying.


----------



## moloko

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wish I could figure out how to tell people that I want to hang out with them without feeling like I'm being annoying.


Story of my life...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

moloko said:


> Story of my life...


It's even better when people try to be your friend and you won't let them, because you feel self conscious about not being fun or interesting enough.


----------



## Marko3

in life, there r no shortcuts and no free meals ...


----------



## AceEmoKid

WHAT the hell 
mermaid and my friend and i all started our periods today WTF IS THIS CONSPIRACY


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> WHAT the hell
> mermaid and my friend and i all started our periods today WTF IS THIS CONSPIRACY


oh and ellen page wat why do i know this


----------



## Monotony

I could really go for some chicken strips or a pizza right now.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I want to quit my job as soon as possible. Its really getting on my nerves right now. I feel like breaking the computer in front of me and screamingggggggggg ENOUGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> WHAT the hell
> mermaid and my friend and i all started our periods today WTF IS THIS CONSPIRACY


:lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

O MAH GAWD I'm su fabulous YEH


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It was sunny outside so thinking it would be warm, I went out in summery clothes. It was not warm. ._. I was tricked.

You'd think I'd have learnt to be more careful by now after living here for 23 years :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, now that the stupid winter distraction is over, can we get back to our regularly scheduled SPRING weather now?


----------



## ratbag

This guy really likes me, but I have yet to let him in on my mental health issues.


----------



## Perkins

As someone who lives in Southern California I love the fact that we basically have Summer all year round and maybe like a 3 days of Winter and the rest of that remaining week is just like a half-assed Autumn.


----------



## Nitrogen

scarlett threw the holy bible at her shihtzu


----------



## diamondheart89

New beemer.


----------



## komorikun

Persephone The Dread said:


> It was sunny outside so thinking it would be warm, I went out in summery clothes. It was not warm. ._. I was tricked.
> 
> You'd think I'd have learnt to be more careful by now after living here for 23 years :lol


It was super cold here today. I even saw snow on parked cars. And on the way to work I saw a woman wearing just a top, no jacket whatsoever walking. I was wearing my super duper down jacket that I hadn't worn in a couple weeks.


----------



## Grog

4.5 meter swell tomorrow 
I'm getting excited already :boogie


----------



## vivibe

Who'd have thought that medicine would indeed help if I actually took it every day like I was supposed to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe how long it took me to figure that out


----------



## Amocholes

diamondheart89 said:


> New beemer.


You got a new flashlight? :banana


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

So today ends a month of getting up at 5 am, like usual I feel a little sad about leaving the placement t'was fun! But at least I get to sleep in tomorrow.

Also, my boss said I don't have to come in on Saturday but I still get paid. Awesome!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Once it gets cold, I'm going to struggle even more to keep my sanity at school. ;_;


----------



## millenniumman75

Too much caffeine...but gotta stay awake.


----------



## diamondheart89

Amocholes said:


> You got a new flashlight? :banana












I'm very proud of it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

I just dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> I just dont know what to do anymore.


Yeah, I know the feeling.
Feel like my life is missing something.


----------



## moloko

> The album tells the story of a war against sound and colour by a supremeist government, set in the world of "Silencia", an Orwellian society. Silencia has been taken over by a supremist government, led by Major Minus, who controls the population through media and propaganda. His aim is to take sound and colour off the streets in hope to draw away "feeders", creatures that use such energy to hunt its prey. The album follows two lead characters: Mylo, a "silencer", who is one of an army tasked to hunt and track down "sparkers", people who harness light and energy and use it to create sparks, comparable to graffiti in real life. He comes across Xyloto, a sparker who is the most wanted by Major Minus. Through Xyloto, Mylo discovers his sparker abilities and his affiliation with the "Car Kids", a major sparker faction founded by Mylo's parents Aiko and Lela.


Ah... Cool.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling.
> Feel like my life is missing something.


yes...the thing is i know exactly what i have to do...i just have to do it :blank ...and i will.










:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom just left for a trip out of town until Sunday, I've got the place all to myself. It's too bad I'm broke, I could go on a solid bender while she's away. It's also too bad I don't know any gals that I could ask to come round


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to get a crown replaced.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> scarlett threw the holy bible at her shihtzu


and then mermaid said "hey me too" and then stole scarlett's holy bible and slapped shooby across the face


----------



## To22

I think I'm insane, but not the dangerous or psychotic kind, just the 'dog that likes to chase his own tail' kind... I suffer from many "silly man" conundrums, as a friend almost put it.


----------



## Spindrift

I had an existential crisis about dietary supplements today. I have too much time on my hands if my mind resorts to that sort of nonsense.


----------



## loneliness

For some reason, I kept wondering why people are motivated to live at all on my way home from school.

Suppose some person says it's for their family. But the other members of their family (presumably) also live for their family. It's all so circular. 

Or maybe one lives for pleasure. But aggressive hedonism always ends in tears, so that's no reason to live.

Needless to say, I've been thinking about this for several hours and came up with a million different reasons as to why we bother living our lives at all.

I came to the conclusion that everyone lives because that's what they've been doing their whole life, and humans are great at doing things out of habit. Living is a habit. A fatal habit.

Yeah, I was really bored tonight.


----------



## mattmc

inna sense said:


> yes...the thing is i know exactly what i have to do...i just have to do it :blank ...and i will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes


Glad you have it figured out.


----------



## diamondheart89

Even the trolls are boring and obvious on here nowadays. :yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames

mattmc said:


> Glad you have it figured out.


thanks...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Pompeii

Need a British Shorthair or three. Blue. Must be blue.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't believe i got to work today, ugh


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder if a Nokia Asha 501 would be better than a Samsung Galaxy Pocket neo...?

I'd say so. I wonder what others think.


----------



## moloko

8152 is really hard to beat on Solitaire. I don't know I managed to do it. I must have been really bored.


----------



## cosmicslop

How do I get to work for Team Coco by telling them I have no valuable skill set except wanting to eat their free food.


----------



## millenniumman75

I should not have plugged in the phone cord!

I unplugged it last night so I could sleep in.....I plug in this afternoon - and THREE calls in the first hour! Telemarketers! :mum
Thank goodness for caller ID!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im sick of coming across as someone who is angry and anti social. In face to face situations, im usually just looking for a bit of a laugh and to enjoy myself as much as anyone else though i never get to show it. The way im feeling (depression)/isolation has basically messed things up for me big time. I feel that no one really knows me that well at all.. and vice versa. It sucks. Also trying to work on my trust issues.


----------



## millenniumman75

millenniumman75 said:


> I should not have plugged in the phone cord!
> 
> I unplugged it last night so I could sleep in.....I plug in this afternoon - and THREE calls in the first hour! Telemarketers! :mum
> Thank goodness for caller ID!


It's now FIVE calls!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm slowly starting to understand some of what she was trying to teach me


----------



## MuckyMuck

I hope, against all odds, that all this turmoil, all the '_being the outsider and proud_', taking the hard road, the _waiting_, etc.... isnt all in vain. I hope as i come near the end that i am proud of my lack of compromising opposed to being regretful that i didn't just give in.


----------



## vivibe

I passed something I was sure I failed. Rather than feeling happy, I feel relieved, because if I hadn't passed, various things would get troublesome. Now I feel "excitement" for the first time in a long while. Though now my life is going to make a 180 degree change. Several things are starting, and at nearly the same time at that. I'm curious to how I'll handle it SA-wise.


----------



## Pompeii

The past two hours have been the most miserable two hours of my entire existence. I'd rather be wearing a meat dress in a pit of hungry lions.


----------



## annoyedgrunt84

MMMM meat dress 

(note that should be read in a Homer Simpson voice )


----------



## annoyedgrunt84




----------



## Spindrift

I love this new scented candle. I'm using pretty picky about them, so I'm glad I came across this particular one. "Bonfire Nights." Pretty much anything with a smokey musk will do right by me. 
The wick is wooden, apparently, which makes it crackle and pop as burns, and that adds even more to the fireplace feel. Not bad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm not paying that parking ticket bullsh*t. As far as I'm concerned, I never got it and I have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## millenniumman75

Post #*105,666* :evil :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spindrift said:


> I love this new scented candle. I'm using pretty picky about them, so I'm glad I came across this particular one. "Bonfire Nights." Pretty much anything with a smokey musk will do right by me.
> The wick is wooden, apparently, which makes it crackle and pop as burns, and that adds even more to the fireplace feel. Not bad.


That sounds awesome! I buy Pine incense for that sort of outdoors/nature smell so I'll look into that


----------



## WhatBITW

My brother's having a party at the house right now and these free headphones of mine are doing a really good noise cancelling job, lol.


----------



## Spindrift

Canadian Brotha said:


> That sounds awesome! I buy Pine incense for that sort of outdoors/nature smell so I'll look into that


I've tried so hard to like the pine scented ones, but they give me a headache. 

---

I wonder if there's a tennis court around here. I'd like to work my way up to being as good as I used to be.


----------



## Stilla

Pocahontas is actually quite the sad movie.


----------



## TenYears

Over the last several months, I've slowly began to realize and come to believe that leaving her was the best thing I could have ever done for my kids. Not to mention myself. Almost every child from a broken marriage says that they would rather have had their parents get divorced, than stay together and fight every day and tear each other down. I just hope she's at least putting some effort into actually being their mom. She has always put herself first. It's really sad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now to wait & see how this experiment plays out...


----------



## millenniumman75

<- Sunshine.


----------



## KelsKels

Working a 9-5, getting married, owning a 3 bedroom home with a yard, having 2 kids and a dog, and being part of the pta... sounds like the most boring existence on this planet. If I could choose Id buy a storage unit and store all of my belongings.. and backpack around the world working odd jobs. I would rather experience all different kinds of cultures, meet all different kinds of people, and be_ free_ enough to spend every night in a different place. See anything worth seeing and walk until my feet hurt. That sounds so much more fulfilling than owning a house with a white picket fence.

More than anything, I just want to feel free. I feel like a slave to this body, this society, and these fears.


----------



## calichick

I'm officially bored of 99% of all men. I went on vacation for a week and didn't see ONE guy I would sleep with.

I'm hoping they were all out of town for spring break and I don't have to move to another country in order to find a guy I'm attracted to.

:cry


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I'm officially bored of 99% of all men. I went on vacation for a week and didn't see ONE guy I would sleep with.
> 
> I'm hoping they were all out of town for spring break and I don't have to move to another country in order to find a guy I'm attracted to.
> 
> :cry


:yay


----------



## Ape in space

I just discovered a whole cache of work that I don't have to do because I already did it but just forgot about it. :yay


----------



## KelsKels

calichick said:


> I'm officially bored of 99% of all men. I went on vacation for a week and didn't see ONE guy I would sleep with.
> 
> I'm hoping they were all out of town for spring break and I don't have to move to another country in order to find a guy I'm attracted to.
> 
> :cry


No wheat bread?


----------



## Spindrift

Actors are weird.


----------



## Cam1

You know you have social anxiety when your 21st birthday is something you dread rather than get excited about.


----------



## ratbag

Low self-esteem and paranoia are not good for new relationships


----------



## KelsKels

Cam1 said:


> You know you have social anxiety when your 21st birthday is something you dread rather than get excited about.


Thats exactly where Im at right now. My boyfriend really wants to go clubbing or bar hopping and I want to do virtually anything else.


----------



## Cam1

KelsKels said:


> Thats exactly where Im at right now. My boyfriend really wants to go clubbing or bar hopping and I want to do virtually anything else.


Damn, that sounds awful. My cousin wants to take me out to some places, would much rather just stay home or go to a quiet restaurant. Really don't see what's so appealing about bars/clubs D:


----------



## Spindrift

I almost drank out of my candle.

I am not a smart man.


----------



## cuppy

Spindrift said:


> I almost drank out of my candle.
> 
> I am not a smart man.


:haha haha! ^_^


----------



## Jyang772

Cheese.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's inevitable, when you catch up with friends it's a game of how quick can we discuss relationships or the lack thereof/failings in that regard...and queue the glorious awkwardness & another wave of depressive vibes


----------



## Spindrift

cuppy said:


> :haha haha! ^_^


Not so hilarious when that hot wax is about to touch your lips! Gave myself a minor heart attack.


----------



## Elad

that feel when make an effort not to click even read thread titles on sas
that feel when makes no difference
that feel when perpetual depression
that feel when flappybird high score of 6

that feel when little cousin beats it on first try







that feel when you realize on top of everything else you're severely spatially impaired

**** you flappybird. you too splashyfish. ****.


----------



## calichick

KelsKels said:


> No wheat bread?


It's not a matter of race. It's the fact that I couldn't find one doable man while on vacation.

Although I did genuinely enjoy being held in such high regard by whitebread.


----------



## estse

So I briefly joined the 18+ group, but left without posting what I was there for. I didn't want to bring the excitement down with my negative view of actual sexual relations. Plus, it's depressing there.

Hell, it's depressing here.


----------



## moloko

By dinner time I'll probably be as high as a kite!  So ****ing excited about it. It's so close! woohoo


----------



## eveningbat

Easter weather is rain today. Those are my tears.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Some people will never change, and ultimately it makes me laugh. Because while I am versatile and open to gaining wisdom through the transient experiences of life, I get to sit back and relish in the notion of people relentlessly being their own ****ty selves for the rest of time. It is quite the source of amusement indeed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Elad said:


> that feel when make an effort not to click even read thread titles on sas
> that feel when makes no difference
> that feel when perpetual depression
> that feel when flappybird high score of 6
> 
> that feel when little cousin beats it on first try
> 
> that feel when you realize on top of everything else you're severely spatially impaired
> 
> **** you flappybird. you too splashyfish. ****.


That feel when you feelin' some of the aforementioned feels, whilst also sipping on a warm beverage and reflecting wistfully upon your own perpetual depression.

All is transitory, my friend.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Yeah, I need to stop doing that.


----------



## Elad

hesitation marks said:


> That feel when you feelin' some of the aforementioned feels, whilst also sipping on a warm beverage and reflecting wistfully upon your own perpetual depression.
> 
> All is transitory, my friend.


flappybird score on 7 until I got an itchy finger. i'm not gonna make it.










~may you have safe transitions my friend


----------



## Junimoon11

Do you ever wonder if your cat has a human brain? And it's just laying their judging you?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Just booked tickets to see 'The Raid 2' on Tuesday


----------



## loophole

Little narks that can't handle the truth or can't take the heat after they've dished it.... little babys.... so I get a msg from the mods because these little twerps are babies and can't take what they dish out


----------



## arnie

Go on reddit, linked to youtube....aaaaaaaaaaand.... I'm watching agriculture videos.


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> Go on reddit, linked to youtube....aaaaaaaaaaand.... I'm watching agriculture videos.


I've got passion for my plants
And I ain't afraid to show it.....

I'm farming and I grow it! :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

I wonder if my dark circles under my eyes will go away if I splash holy water on it. Or will it just burn.


----------



## Pike Queen

^ I have the same problem.

I wonder when I will stop over analyzing _everything_?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My Eldest Bro: "Happy Resurrection Day"

Me: "Happy 420...may all float on their preferred cloud"


----------



## vivibe

Is it really so much to ask to be a millionaire?


----------



## Ally

Pop ups are the most annoying thing ever..


----------



## moloko

cosmicslop said:


> I wonder if my dark circles under my eyes will go away if I splash holy water on it. Or will it just burn.


#yolo


ItsEasierToRun said:


> Just booked tickets to see 'The Raid 2' on Tuesday


First movie was awesome. Can't wait to see that one.


----------



## slyfox

People are too obsessed with drugs, drinking, partying, and sex. I'd hate to think that is all there is to life. Society sickens me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

lol, my boss just texted me telling me I don't have to come in again today but I still get paid. I guess this gives me some more time to work on my assessments, cool.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

I should be working in the office but I am sitting in SAS caus I have no work and I am scared that all the ceiling cams are watching me


----------



## lunarc

TheLastDreamer said:


> I should be working in the office but I am sitting in SAS caus I have no work and I am scared that all the ceiling cams are watching me


lool. Every time anyone walks past I switched to an academic article. I should be working but no one has given me any work too .


----------



## xRoh

I am CONVINCED one of my housemates keeps bringing back hookers every night.


----------



## eveningbat

I can't iron my clothes properly. Those water irons splash much water all over the table and the clothe and it is such a nuisance. Just needed to iron my lighter spring sweaters.


----------



## moloko

Sharks are almost twice older than dinosaurs. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Chatting with strangers on BBM was a stupid idea

~ There are ads online for the night shift at Home Depot. I shouldn't have burned my bridges there, they cut me a lot of slack despite my issues. Hindsight is a *****. So too SA/depression


----------



## cosmicslop

i want someone to break into my house so i can ask them to make me a quesadilla. my laziness knows no bounds.


----------



## Monotony

Time to sit around the house in nothing but boxers for the next 7 - 8 months. :dead


----------



## KelsKels

Getting out of bed today is going to be difficult. I feel so unmotivated for life.


----------



## Cam1

Two weeks without Thai food and I'm starting to smell it in my room. The withdrawal symptoms are beginning


----------



## millenniumman75

Cam1 said:


> Two weeks without Thai food and I'm starting to smell it in my room. The withdrawal symptoms are beginning


It's THAI-me to get more food :duck :lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

hahaha










this is just from an uploaded music file too.


----------



## probably offline

cosmicslop said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just from an uploaded music file too.


Good stuff.

It just hit me how weird it actually is that there are real people, of flesh and blood, behind ever SAS-user. Troll or not.

Also, my laptop screen is severely broken. If I disappear from SAS, it's probably because it ripped off entirely.


----------



## calichick

There should be a thread on this website where people list all of their old usernames.

Bugs me that the majority of the site either changes their username with their mood, or closes their account and opens up another one expecting everyone to know who they are (or not wanting anyone to know who they are) until we have to read 10 of their topics and guess.

It's easy to tell for members like KnownParallel with a certain posting style but for the others..not so much.


----------



## arnie




----------



## KelsKels

So apparently some baking soda, oil, and water can replace an egg if youre out. Thanks internet.

I cut one of my teachers hair today. It was weird.. even though they have no real power over me anymore, I still feel really intimidated by them.


----------



## millenniumman75

Long day today.


----------



## calichick

I used to frequent a teen forum a few years back and one of the moderators had been a long time member there, maybe for 8 years. He's still there to this day and I believe he's nearly 26. I wonder at what point, it's time to call it quits and if he'll even be able to leave. He is there practically 24/7, all the time, every day, every waking moment. I think that with certain forums, there's just a time when you know you need to break with it because it no longer is relevant.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I used to frequent a teen forum a few years back and one of the moderators had been a long time member there, maybe for 8 years. He's still there to this day and I believe he's nearly 26. I wonder at what point, it's time to call it quits and if he'll even be able to leave. He is there practically 24/7, all the time, every day, every waking moment. I think that with certain forums, there's just a time when you know you need to break with it because it no longer is relevant.


:yes


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> :yes


It kind of annoys me that you respond to my posts with emoticons.

what's the deal :shock:stu:?:bah


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> It kind of annoys me that you respond to my posts with emoticons.
> 
> what's the deal :shock:stu:?:bah


:boke:teeth


----------



## Perkins

"87 $luts who want u" -- Now there's a title I never thought I'd see in my inbox.


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> I feel like icing a cake but I don't have any cake.


Why not ice a chocolate bar.


----------



## Gwynevere

Do you think it's weird when guys use sexy girls as computer wallpaper? I think it's weird, but it exists, so more than just one guy is doing it... why though??


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The English speaking actors in Kdramas always make me cringe, so bad. This is set in America too XD but this guy is just insane.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I can't fking believe anyone would pay $200 for a T-shirt that looks just like any generic WalMart brand one.

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...051-84581-en?cs=cpr&catId=5000000000000368811


----------



## calichick

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> I can't fking believe anyone would pay $200 for a T-shirt that looks just like any generic WalMart brand one.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...051-84581-en?cs=cpr&catId=5000000000000368811


The more pressing question is, why are you on the Coach website?

plz girl no.


----------



## moloko

Some songs are meant to be heard with speakers at full blast!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

calichick said:


> The more pressing question is, why are you on the Coach website?
> 
> plz girl no.


Why, you prefer Prada? Girls seem to like Coach, and I wanted to see what the fuss was. I myself prefer the cheap generic clothing/accessories.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i need a break from SAS...see you soon!










:b


----------



## typemismatch

Peas


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now that you've had your rant...it wasn't me smoking the herb you smelled this morning so chill out. I'm not the only person on this floor(let alone in this building) that indulges & I've not smoked in at least a month now. People are saluting the return of spring


----------



## cosmicslop

I like hearing Aussies pronouncing the word 'here,' as in it's right over hee-yah.


----------



## arnie

I can feel my heart beating in my face.


----------



## Perkins

I feel happy.


----------



## KelsKels

You can find cosplay for _literally anything._


----------



## cuppy

I woke up snickering today. I guess something funny happened in my dream.


----------



## diamondheart89

I love grapes.


----------



## Monotony

And my gamecubes broken welp time to buy a Wii U so I can play Wind waker again. And actually get around to playing through skyward sword without having to screw around with dolphin and re connecting the wiimote every couple of minutes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Will I get more than 5.5 hours of sleep tonight?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Job interview in an hour & 20 minutes...time to face the slayer


----------



## moloko

Canadian Brotha said:


> Job interview in an hour & 20 minutes...time to face the slayer


Good luck.


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> Job interview in an hour & 20 minutes...time to face the slayer





moloko said:


> Good luck.


^Agreed.

Believe in yourself - think positive and BE CORDIAL and interested in the job.


----------



## eveningbat

I wish it were as simple to select a life partner as it is to choose an Antivirus for your computer.


----------



## Lorenientha

Why do people want thin arms
and why do people want muscular arms
why do people want arms


----------



## cosmicslop

I saw a car with a 'Baby on Board' sticker on it yesterday, so I had to sing that song from The Simpsons. Babyyyy on boooooard, how I've adoooored that sign on my car's windowpaaaane...


----------



## annoyedgrunt84

http://www.lookhuman.com/design/38972-walk-up-to-the-club


----------



## calichick

"Insanity is defined as doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result."

I believe Einstein may have been describing someone with OCD.


----------



## Noca

I keep mixing up the names Kirk Cameron and James Cameron in my head for some reason.


----------



## Noca

eveningbat said:


> I wish it were as simple to select a life partner as it is to choose an Antivirus for your computer.


If only boyfriends came with near daily definition updates and could protect your computers


----------



## Junimoon11

I'm just walking down the street, why y'all staring at me? Am I really that interesting? You don't even smile, just evilly look out those windows of yours. And then all those creepy dudes yell stuff from their cars. Can't I just take a walk in peace :no


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh Im dreading going to dinner. At least these people have met me before.. they'll expect me to be silent the entire time.


----------



## millenniumman75

It was different running at 51F than it was 73F.


----------



## KelsKels

Welp.. I pussied out. Now Im laying in bed with all my makeup on.


----------



## cuppy

eveningbat said:


> I wish it were as simple to select a life partner as it is to choose an Antivirus for your computer.


Yes >_< Even if two people were totally compatible, they may not ever talk to each other because one or both those people are shy, or they were having a bad day, or the timing was off, or...anything, really! I guess it's mostly luck and bravery and trying a lot.

Good luck to both of us, lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope I am not developing a cramp in my left hamstring. There was almost a cramp.


----------



## calichick

I think that I may leave the boards for this year or so. I've given enough advice and whatnot all the topics are getting repetitive again and need to focus on my own life.

tannasg I hope this makes you happy. 2015 you & me


----------



## Jyang772

Mr. Supreme.


----------



## Grog

Should I take the boat out fishing tonight mmmmmm 
Should I finish packing or put it off .mmmmmmm
Boat = fun , packs hit = being able to leave tomorrow 
Eni meni miney mo which way will I go . 
F it fishing , no wind , no swell rare nice night . 
Bla bla bla bla need to make a decision um ummmmm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I actually like Avril Lavigne's new song 'Hello Kitty', It's really addictive, and it'll probably stay in my head for ages. I am listening to it for the 4th time in a row, lol. I think it's becoming a bit of a guilty pleasure. :b


----------



## hoddesdon

If you made your status "permanently banned", would that make you banned?


----------



## eveningbat

cuppy said:


> Yes >_< Even if two people were totally compatible, they may not ever talk to each other because one or both those people are shy, or they were having a bad day, or the timing was off, or...anything, really! I guess it's mostly luck and bravery and trying a lot.
> 
> Good luck to both of us, lol


Well, I try to talk to some guys but usually they do not show any personal interest in me. So I am alone and lonely.

Good luck to you in your search. You seem like a nice person. Hugs.


----------



## Kakumbus

"Let us rise up and be thankful, for if we didn't learn a lot today, at least we learned a little, and if we didn't learn a little, at least we didn't get sick, and if we got sick, at least we didn't die; so, let us all be thankful."
*-Buddha*


----------



## moloko

One of my favourite things about SAS is how I laugh at random comments people make. Happens everyday, more or less. I would like to reply with the :lol everytime it happens, but that feels annoying and kiss-assish. 

Similarly, if I've quoted a person several times before I avoid doing it in the future. I can't help but feel that they think I'm being fake and forcing the quotes, so I stop. I would like to change to a idgaf mindset.


----------



## AceEmoKid

flappy 2048.

crying. i only got up to 64. to be fair, i've never played the original flappy bird before. i understand the frustration now, though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Gotta love riding the train on a public holiday.


----------



## Pompeii

I love lying in bed and listening to the pouring rain on a public holiday. I think I'll stay in bed forever, or at least until I have to visit the bathroom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No wonder I was having trouble with intonation, I was doing it wrong. Let's hope I can manage this time


----------



## mezzoforte

Why is lemonade so beautiful?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Looking back, I don't know how I survived being so depressed.


----------



## Perkins

My dog can cover his belly all he wants to. I'll still find a way to boop it.


----------



## AllToAll

Signatures with grammatical errors make my eye twitch.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> One of my favourite things about SAS is how I laugh at random comments people make. Happens everyday, more or less. I would like to reply with the :lol everytime it happens, but that feels annoying and kiss-assish.
> 
> Similarly, if I've quoted a person several times before I avoid doing it in the future. I can't help but feel that they think I'm being fake and forcing the quotes, so I stop. I would like to change to a idgaf mindset.


Yeah I know this feeling too. There's comments I really like in one way or another but rarely do I show it. Always worry I'll manage to annoy them rather than make them feel appreciated.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Holy ****. Want.

Apparently it's already been selling out at film festivals across the country. It looks promising. At least a thousand times better than that "BronyDoc" thrown together in 2012/2013. Supposedly it's going to be released across over 30 major theater companies. That's pretty rad. I'll see it in the theater, along with the upcoming Rainbow Rocks (though the latter I'm just seeing for the atmosphere, not because I particularly like the reputation EQG has given MLP).


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

You jacka**! Wait... No, I'm right. You jacka**!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pretty cool police chase happening in my neighborhood.


----------



## vivibe

I guess now that I'm going back to the real world, I have to get a haircut for the first time in a few years.


----------



## tbyrfan

What's with all the fighting on here lately?


----------



## Aife

Humor style seems to be one thing that determines what social groups form.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've met people who are anxious. I've met people who are depressed. I've met people who are anxious depressives. Never have I met anyone who is as awkward as I am


----------



## AceEmoKid

good feelings and encouragement for the things i do "right" make me not want to get ****ed up anymore. i feel like i'm somewhat significant and i should spend all my time continuing to do the "right" things instead of wasting myself on getting ****ed up. thank you kind people and kind words. thank you.


----------



## eveningbat

It's a wonderful season - warm and lovely out. The trees are already bearing the young green leaves and cast a mild shadow in the sunshine, a light breeze tosses the high grass and the birds are singing. There is something incredibly charming about this season.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Why are you so fussed up? I just called in sick today cause i can't take it anymore. I can't wait until i switch jobs and leave that godforsaken place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How do football fans come up with chants/songs for players so quickly/spontaneously?


----------



## moloko

Recycled songs. Change the name and it's done.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

moloko said:


> Recycled songs. Change the name and it's done.


I didn't mean common themes but I guess given how entrenched the culture is there are likely way more common themes than I would have initially thought. It still amazes me though, especially when it happens in debut appearances


----------



## mattmc

_Do you wake up on your own
And wonder where you are?
You live with all your faults_


----------



## millenniumman75

*106,000th post :boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## eveningbat

millenniumman75 said:


> *106,000th post :boogie :boogie :boogie*


Congratulations, Millenniumman75! You are truly a Mentor!


----------



## lunarc

This is not how someone my age should be spending their Saturday night.


----------



## MuckyMuck

whiterabbit said:


> My five favourite chocolate-making countries (in no particular order): Finland, Switzerland, Belgium, UK, France.
> 
> If I was stranded on a desert island and could have only one chocolate-making country with me, it would probably be Switzerland.


Good choice, then you could ski in the winter and farm chocolate in the summer, what a life.


----------



## Gwynevere

Hadron said:


> Just watched requeim for a dream.
> 
> Next time I'll try to get in the mood for suicide, I'll watch it .:roll


That movie was so disturbing.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel want to reply to threads with just song lyrics. No more living hard, bbqs everyday. Aw yah.


----------



## millenniumman75

2am, huh?


----------



## Perkins

No, f*** _you _and your creeping-me-out machine.


----------



## fineline

work sucks. especially when you dont get paid for it.


----------



## AllToAll

I realize this is kinda corny/hokey, but... it's so sweet!


----------



## eveningbat

AllToAll said:


> I realize this is kinda corny/hokey, but... it's so sweet!


A perfect kit!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's funny how in football few appreciate a team defending as unit over the course of game unless they have gone down to 10 men. The game isn't only about entertaining it's also about tactics. A boxer who absorbs his opponents shots for long enough to take advantage of said opponents fatigue is praised for both his fortitude & wisdom yet in football the same tactic used in the knowledge that you can't out play/out score your opponent in direct assault is almost seen as not trying hard enough. Trying hard doesn't necessarily negate deficiencies though & what's to be said of the team that doesn't take it's clearest opportunities? Or that can't adapt it's tactics? Anyway, I get that free flowing games with lots of goals are the most ideal to watch, they are my preference as well. I just feel solid defensive cohesion deserves more respect/credit for what it is, it's as much a part of the game as twinkle toes offense. End rant.


----------



## Aife

Why am I more shy in the morning than at night?

It's too bad because if I got up earlier I'd get more done.


----------



## millenniumman75

My eyes aren't itching, but they are baggy. Allergies! :bat


----------



## Schwenger

Why don't people help put on each other's clothes after having sex?


----------



## AceEmoKid

The sound of wikipedia.

"This is a way to listen to changes to wikipedia. You are literally listening to knowledge being added to the world. Pluck sounds are an addition, strings are subtractions, and the pitch says how how big the edit is."

I shed a tear. This is actually really therapeutic to listen to omfg.


----------



## komorikun

Kind of weird seeing a pic of this friend's mom on facebook. I think she's catholic and was holding up some sign offering help to pregnant women while standing in front of planned parenthood. That friend has had 5+ abortions, hahhahaha.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## millenniumman75

I have to run tonight......62F? Not bad.


----------



## Pompeii

There's pink glitter in my bed. :blank


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> There's pink glitter in my bed. :blank


What have you been up too Pompy?


----------



## Amocholes

Schwenger said:


> Why don't people help put on each other's clothes after having sex?


It's more fun to unwrap the package than it is to wrap it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sometimes I try and do the right thing for someone and it just ends up turning pear-shaped. Pretty sure the part of my brain which is supposed to control behaviour according to unwritten social laws is completely absent. Either that, or what little that was left got fried 7 months ago along with the rest. :/

Having the right intention is never enough. Best to stick to doing thing anonymously.


----------



## Sacrieur

It's raining outside.

I LOVE RAIN.


----------



## slyfox

I need a vacation from my life.


----------



## sad vlad

* I seem to have entered a never ending procrastination. Need to pull myself together and finish this task.

* I have to remind myself not to remain trapped in rumination episodes. I don't always seem to spot the moment I am entering one ... or I enjoy pain.

* Don't forget: Less SAS would be good for you! :doh

* Stop thinking about the past and stay in the present while contemplating the future, from time to time.

* Now have a bit more beer!


----------



## millenniumman75

Allergies make being tired worse.


----------



## fineline

the things i do for reasons i may never know


----------



## rdrr

Ain't it good to be all alone
Ain't it fun you can't count on no one


----------



## eveningbat

inna sense said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## eveningbat

Schwenger said:


> Why don't people help put on each other's clothes after having sex?


Who says they don't? I have seen in one film that they do. But it wasn't a film about s. actually.


----------



## eveningbat

Sacrieur said:


> It's raining outside.
> 
> I LOVE RAIN.


The song "No quite me pas" by Regina Spector has been on my mind all day today. She says, "I love Paris in the rain".


----------



## millenniumman75

It is the Twilight Zone isn't it?


----------



## AceEmoKid

How I brush my teeth every morning:






Minus the last few seconds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> How I brush my teeth every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the last few seconds.


lol I saw that on Kotaku. How do people come up with these ideas? XD


----------



## Schwenger

Amocholes said:


> It's more fun to unwrap the package than it is to wrap it.


I guess, but still it's a nice gesture.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's no cure, there's only coping


----------



## oood

Yes! tho' that long dream were of hopeless sorrow 
'Twere better than the cold reality 
Of waking life


----------



## Monotony

AceEmoKid said:


> How I brush my teeth every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the last few seconds.


I saw the pistol one. :sus


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I watched the Shrek is Love Shrek is Life video.

Yeah um ok that's totally normal guyz plz help mi


----------



## Owl-99

It rained today.


----------



## mattmc

Loneliness is a very long day
That is coming to an end
What comes after
Is good to all
And to all a friend


----------



## Noll

I wonder why people feel the need to yell, or talk loudly in the library as to disturb those who are actually reading. Are they perhaps inbred, or just plain stupid? Maybe a lack of self-awareness? ADHD? I am trying to read difficult books!


----------



## probably offline

Being poor sucks when it's turning into summer, and you really need new clothes ;_;


----------



## Dissonance

probably offline said:


> Being poor sucks when it's turning into summer, and you really need new clothes ;_;


 Being poor sucks when you can barely buy food.


----------



## probably offline

Dissonance said:


> Being poor sucks when you can barely buy food.


Yeah, I know all about living off noodles and pasta because you can't afford anything else, captain obvious.


----------



## Dissonance

probably offline said:


> Yeah, I know all about living off noodles and pasta because you can't afford anything else, captain obvious.


Hmm I guess I have been there with many different things. Guess I should leave an angered person alone.
​


----------



## Just Lurking

_"Today's precipitation will stop at 4:40pm."_

I don't think I've ever heard a more specific weather forecast. 
Couldn't they have added in the seconds, too?


----------



## cosmicslop

Home is where your preferred temperature is.


----------



## moloko

That familiar feeling, that unknown admiration.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why would kindle for PC make me re-download it because a previous version has 'expired?' what... Just update? What...


----------



## MuckyMuck

I am reading _Wuthering Heights_ and really enjoying it, but i have been avoiding listening to _Wuthering Heights_ by Kate Bush, one of my favorite songs, in fear of the fact i might notice a lyric that made no sense before, but would now and spoil the book.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Martin Arnold's avant-garde Alone: Life Wastes Andy Hardy is pretty much the precursor to the modern youtube poop. 

It uses an optical printer to almost reanimate found/pre existing Hollywood footage, playing with time and repetition in select, easily missed moments of the original film to the point of perverse hilarity.


----------



## Gwynevere

I want a ferret


----------



## arnie

I love red wine. :b


----------



## rdrr

Hey you get off my cloud
You don't know me and you don't know my style


----------



## ShatteredGlass

People spamming on music videos for people to listen to their music is very annoying.

¬_¬﻿


----------



## Pompeii

Is my skirt that short or is my butt that fat? :|


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't want to speak to anyone again for as long as I live.


----------



## moloko

When will United States leave the middle ages and abolish death penalty?


----------



## xBanshee

I could go swimming. Have a really good time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seagram's VO Canadian Whisky...the price was reasonable, now to see if the experiment was worth it over one of my regulars...

On a related note people who don't drink shouldn't be allowed to work in liquor stores. When I decide to try something new on a whim I want to know that they have recommendations of their own while I discuss it with them.

Also, I'd like to try that highly potent pine beer that they only make in small batches out east that I heard about on the news


----------



## Taplow

Male toilets. It's ok if I've already started, but I just can't urinate when a man's standing next to me. Of course I can't just walk off as that would look weak so I stand there until they go so I can do my business. Another thing that bothers me is when you can hear someone in a cubicle talking on his mobile. Once there were two men from different cubicles talking on their mobiles as if they were having some bizarre disjointed conversation with each other. It probably wasn't interesting, "why did she leave you?" "it was over 15 tons of liquid manure."


----------



## AceEmoKid

LIX, the smallest 3D printing pen to date. It functions like 3D printers, using melted, colored plastic that quickly cools into solid structures. No longer is the traditional 2D artist bound to draw on sheets of paper or canvas; the surface has simply become the platform, and the air, the canvas. I want one so badly.

Also. Hamster eating a tiny burrito.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

eveningbat said:


> Beautiful!


 !


----------



## cosmicslop

why do dentists have to scrape your teeth so hard with that hook instrument, and so close to the gums where it's most sensitive too. are u trying to sculpt mount rushmore on my teeth.


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> I don't want to speak to anyone again for as long as I live.


I've been that feel.


----------



## arnie

Survey says: Illinois and Connecticut are the states people want to leave the most:
http://www.gallup.com/poll/168770/half-illinois-connecticut-move-elsewhere.aspx


----------



## KelsKels

Riiiight.. now I remember why I stopped playing TS3. I can only go 30 minutes before it crashes to my desktop. Ugh. I guess I have 2 choices. Uninstall everything I have right now and pay real money for the same sh** Ive been buying for years.. then reinstall, apply the official patch, and transfer my saves back. Orrrr acquire a more recent expansion and hope the unofficial patch actually works this time. Or I can just do nothing and grow the f*** up, since Ive been playing these stupid games since elementary school. Hm. Decisions.

Also, the happiest people are in Montana?......Seriously? :um


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, it's so hard to appear confident in public when inside, I'm a social train wreck.


----------



## Monotony

****ing spider season


----------



## ShatteredGlass

OH

*S*ugar
*H*oney
*I*ce
*T*ea

!!

Classy, Dreamworks. Classy.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Any way the wind blows...


----------



## Cam1

Found out where a Shiba Inu lives, going to kidnap him and make him mine. Damn they are so cute.










Also, these are really awesome:


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Randomly Speaking of Course*

*"Random is as Random Does".*

~~~ A Famous Quote Made By Lonelyguy111

*
For peace of mind and to soothe the soul, 
randomly walk around your neighborhood and Pet the First Cat you see.*

*Remember to indulge in Random Acts of Kindness to everyone else !*

~~~ Random Words of Advice from Lonelyguyy111.


----------



## cosmicslop

based english class. they probably are all fluent in english now. based.


----------



## Bawsome

awesome comic


----------



## cuppy

^Randomly found this gif, reminds me of me and a professor I had :lol 
(whenever I went to his office to ask him a question, he would answer it and then go on to talk about something else, and then at the end we'd just look at each other nodding :b)



Bawsome said:


> awesome comic


aww, this is great


----------



## estse

Should make a ,"Post your Ignore List publicly" thread.


----------



## KelsKels

Ohemgee SAS Im sooo boooooorreeeeddd. Goddamn.

Also trying not to let work drama bother me. All the girls are just so dramatic and mean to each other. One of our coworkers came in on her day off wearing a Star Wars shirt and they freakin _laid into her_ for it. Everyone talks so much sh** :/

Also.. all these articles about the "Post-Antibiotic Era" are terrifying. Reading them gives me anxiety. 2spooky4me


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Saint Basil's Cathedral in Moscow is without a doubt the coolest looking building I've seen. It's actually really stunning architecture.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

So last night at work I found a snail on some of the celery we had in the back cool room. I didn't kill it or anything, but when I tried to pick it up I cracked its shell, I put it outside near a grassy area, but I don't think it'll last long. Felt bad lol.


----------



## LoneLioness

I hate my "family". Can't believe I share blood with such horrible people.


----------



## rdrr

I dont understand the "Do I have SA" or "Is this SA" threads... If we (SAS) say yes, will it make said OP feel better? If you have to ask whether you suffer from a mental illness or not, you probably don't have anything major, but on the safe side you can get a doctor's diagnosis.


----------



## Taplow

I'm not one to dwell on the past but tomorrow will be the 10th anniversary of that fateful day when I was punched in the face at Liverpool Street Station. Because it's important that we never forget what happened, we will be recreating the punch in the face on the station concourse at Midday, Afterwards, at this very emotional time, I would appreciate some time alone with my family to mark this event in private. Thank you.


----------



## Cam1

Came off invisible mode for the first time in like 7-8 months, I feel so naked and exposed.


----------



## moloko

Cam1 said:


> Came off invisible mode for the first time in like 7-8 months, I feel so naked and exposed.


That's my goal here. I should have never gone invisible mode. But now it feels like I'm really invisible and that feels too good to change. Like it's a warm, safe place I don't want to leave...


----------



## Cam1

moloko said:


> That's my goal here. I should have never gone invisible mode. But now it feels like I'm really invisible and that feels too good to change. Like it's a warm, safe place I don't want to leave...


Once you go invisible mode you never go back.


----------



## vivibe

Well, my first day at work ended without anything going horribly wrong. I'm feeling good about it, so far. Surprisingly so. I'm not even anxious about the fact that I have to help out in the pool in a bathing suit (I have really large, obvious stretch marks all down my legs). I'm just worried about my abilities. It's a million different small things to remember. I guess that's why I came in 2 weeks early before the guy whose position I'm taking leaves. Hopefully I'll have everything memorized by then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I see her again I will tell her I think she is beautiful


----------



## AceEmoKid

I hit 6,000 posts.

I couldn't believe something could actually really happen. Emphasis on the "actually" for Nitro. 

Wow but I still want more. Like 10,000 at least to prove my totally rad SAS cred. I'm going to go mad with power.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cam1 said:


> Once you go invisible mode you never go back.


And for good reason. I love invisible mode. Ever since I found out there was such a thing and how to activate it, I've been an active ghost on this forum. No one knows what threads you view or whether you are even online until you make a post, which is perfect for the loser like me who has a tab open to browse SAS pretty much my entire waking hours. You can also creep on profiles without the embarrassment. My favorite.


----------



## rdrr

invisi mode= u cant C me


----------



## Twinkiesex

****. This. ****


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

So cold. :blank


----------



## Monotony

Damn spiders cant wait till winter.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Pompeii said:


> So ridiculously and stupidly and annoyingly cold. Miserable weather.


Yeah, I don't think the sun came out today. 
It's not even winter yet!


----------



## Monotony

Not cold enough here. I'll trade you the 20c heat but I'm keeping the rain.


----------



## moloko

Monotony said:


> Not cold enough here. I'll trade you the 20c heat but I'm keeping the rain.


"20C heat" :lol Oh Canada...


----------



## Monotony

moloko said:


> "20C heat" :lol Oh Canada...


----------



## Bawsome

cuppy said:


> ^Randomly found this gif, reminds me of me and a professor I had :lol
> (whenever I went to his office to ask him a question, he would answer it and then go on to talk about something else, and then at the end we'd just look at each other nodding :b)


:lol


----------



## Kalliber

Just tired, trying to get back on forum but...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have 3 pairs of jeans that have loose fly's. They regularly open at random intervals which I don't notice and as such make me look like a fool. That's my kind of luck even when I'm trying to be decent/socially engaging despite my anxiety/depression issues. I never thought I'd say it but the button up fly may actually be a genius idea


----------



## rdrr

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have 3 pairs of jeans that have loose fly's. They regularly open at random intervals which I don't notice and as such make me look like a fool. That's my kind of luck even when I'm trying to be decent/socially engaging despite my anxiety/depression issues. I never thought I'd say it but the button up fly may actually be a genius idea


I have had a few pairs of jeans that did this. You can use a small key ring to hold it up, thread it through the eyelet and let the ring hook onto the button.


----------



## Mur

Hiccups


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## cosmicslop

Someday in far future there's going to be quantum space pockets in people's rooms you can use as storage for all your junk. Normal closests will be obsolete and no one will ever know you're lazy. The progression of science may push humanity forward as a whole like finding a cure for cancer, but in the lives for a single everyday, normal person it's for the sake of comfort. that's why you got people wanting hoverboards and, in my case, me wanting holes in my house where I can jam unfolded laundry.


----------



## cuppy

Oh...Do you ever notice someone took you off their friends-list, and you get really upset/angry...and then it turns out you weren't on each other's list in the first place :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Spotify suddenly doesn't seem to have ads.

Yay, no more annoying messages interrupting my listening sessions.


----------



## Kalliber

Teach me how to duggie


----------



## moloko

Things I hate in life: 
1. shave
2. cut my hair


----------



## KelsKels

Made the mistake of accidentally chewing Adderall.. and immediately threw up. I wish I wasnt so sensitive to swallowing/tasting pills now.

Also.. wish I would have known that Origin is a giant steaming pile of sh**. Because UUUUUGHHHHHH! The rage intensifies.


----------



## Gwynevere

How evil would it be to order delivery when it's pouring out? I really want LoMein.


----------



## Gwynevere

Oh, nevermind, it stopped already:con


----------



## Zerix

Sometimes... the end is inevitable.


----------



## millenniumman75

AceEmoKid said:


>


:lol - Funny, but soooo off.

FOUR Communions and a worship service during the wedding?! :lol

Weddings are normal and there can be alcohol - there was wine at weddings with Jesus! Actually, high quality wine....not the cheap stuff :lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gods Be Damned


----------



## coeur_brise

What if one day we could watch movies downloaded into our brain a la matrix style. What if we could know kung fu or drive cars with our minds or remote controls? I think I'm just lazy, that's what.


----------



## estse

I just put a photo of me for my profile. Worship.


----------



## catcharay

My style of thinking..

My b.f and i have deep conversations of how matrix technology could revolutionise our lives. Efficient and flawless.

We recently talked about like projector style movies playing via the ceiling so it encourages lying on the back ( good back posture) and your viewing is unobstructed from blankets etc.

anyways someone develop and patent that technology already

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

coeur_brise said:


> What if one day we could watch movies downloaded into our brain a la matrix style. What if we could know kung fu or drive cars with our minds or remote controls? I think I'm just lazy, that's what.


i failed quoted

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## KelsKels

I can't stop laughing at the Turn Down For What music video.. it really is a shame I'm not more mature.


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


>


Oh gosh, I didn't realize this was a joke video at first :lol
I thought this was cute :b


----------



## To22

cuppy said:


> Oh...Do you ever notice someone took you off their friends-list, and you get really upset/angry...and then it turns out you weren't on each other's list in the first place :lol


lul


----------



## Kalliber

Just want this day to be over with


----------



## ShatteredGlass

right now, the just for fun section is dominated by me and Kalliber.


----------



## Taplow

There's just been a shift in power.


----------



## purechaos

Could you imagine if this forum translated into real life? We are all chilling in a park around several little bonfires (threads), hopping from bonfire to bonfire. Then you have the "lurkers" on the outskirts just staring at us from the shadows. Then a "troll" tramples through the park from time to time.


----------



## Taplow

Purechaos, more please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The portrayal of a person woth SA/depression issues in that episode of Star Trek seemed quite accurate/relatable to me


----------



## purechaos

Canadian Brotha said:


> The portrayal of a person woth SA/depression issues in that episode of Star Trek seemed quite accurate/relatable to me


 Which episode???


----------



## Just Lurking

purechaos said:


> Could you imagine if this forum translated into real life? We are all chilling in a park around several little bonfires (threads), hopping from bonfire to bonfire. Then you have the "lurkers" on the outskirts just staring at us from the shadows. Then a "troll" tramples through the park from time to time.


...Then, occasionally, a trench-coat-wearing salesman comes around, offering people knockoff jewelry (spammers)...

...Then you have the park rangers (mods) shooing away the salesman and chasing the troll off...

...And as all of this is happening, it's being called play-by-play by commentators analyzing the goings-on within the park (posts like these~)...


----------



## purechaos

Just Lurking said:


> ...Then, occasionally, a trench-coat-wearing salesman comes around, offering people knockoff jewelry (spammers)...
> 
> ...Then you have the park rangers (mods) shooing away the salesman and chasing the troll off...
> 
> ...And as all of this is happening, it's being called play-by-play by commentators analyzing the goings-on within the park (posts like these~)...


----------



## Just Lurking

_"Java Update is downloaded and ready to be installed. Click [OK] to update."_

[OK]

_"You already have the latest Java version available."_

...

:con

Durrrrrrr... Thanks, auto-updater?...


----------



## purechaos

I hate when there is no one here but me, and I hear random noises in the house.


----------



## mattmc

It's too cold outside
For angels to fly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

purechaos said:


> Which episode???


The first episode he appears in is Hollow Pursuits in The Next Generation


----------



## Kalliber

I feel like I'm getting sick. _ .


----------



## cosmicslop

Lucas from the Venmo ads is my guardian angel.


----------



## Monotony

I thought ads where supposed to make me want to buy your product not the opposite.


----------



## AceEmoKid

So beautiful.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Random Is As Random Thinks*

*"I think randomly, there for I am !"*
:um :sus :idea


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ayo...check it

to think is hard, just call me sixteen bars
what you know about "since these scars"
slicing flesh, which rhyme is next
how much is a moment when time is death?
you be the sky and be the land
bodies decomposing hanging from the ceiling fan
you the reason for the evil plan, im meek'll stand
no never this the devil sits and offers jesus hand
im the DOPEST...you babble i still best
my aura handle and it travel and chill flesh






sag nix...tu's einfach...mach ich :yes ...mal sehen :stu


----------



## komorikun

Too bad this thread was closed. It's an interesting topic:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/suicide-vs-living-in-a-care-home-992289/


----------



## Kalliber

I feel better today


----------



## slyfox

The cat prefers the warm digital cable box to my girlfriend and me.


----------



## Taplow

One day I'm going to visit the United States of Love.


----------



## Gwynevere

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/05/truths-about-anxiety_n_5240381.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## KelsKels

Called in to work today.. I feel totally fine but I just didnt want to deal with people. I feel kinda bad about it.. but eh. Whatever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm eating custard out of a measuring jug to save washing up.

:')

In the words of a friend: 'lololol
its like youre a student akll over again'

This isn't really good but oh well.


----------



## cosmicslop

True, true, Moshe. I had a Chipotle burrito today, and now it's time to be sad again.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Eight.


----------



## Kalliber

Yay they will get here soon


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I just might be the luckiest clinically depressed person on the planet. I am at least the luckiest clinically depressed person living in my apartment.


----------



## Taplow

At last, I believe that I have finally found the answer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Serenity now...


----------



## typemismatch

I thought I'd swing by to this Random Thought page. I'm not sure I like the act there are two thread. But then the other thread is nice and easy to follow.


----------



## typemismatch

So I was just watching on the news about someone who drove through a level crossing and their car was smashed up really bad. Apparently the driver was treated for shock. I hear that a lot. People being treated for shock. I mean what is the treatment exactly. Cup of tea?


----------



## Gwynevere

typemismatch said:


> So I was just watching on the news about someone who drove through a level crossing and their car was smashed up really bad. Apparently the driver was treated for shock. I hear that a lot. People being treated for shock. I mean what is the treatment exactly. Cup of tea?


It's pretty serious, they can faint, feel numb, hyperventilate, etc. They're put on a bed with their feet elevated to get blood back to their head. And they can leave when everything looks normal and they can walk again.


----------



## typemismatch

Gwynevere said:


> It's pretty serious, they can faint, feel numb, hyperventilate, etc. They're put on a bed with their feet elevated to get blood back to their head. And they can leave when everything looks normal and they can walk again.


How the heck am I supposed to drink my tea if you've got my feet in the air. I'll get it all over me. No, I'm not coming to you if I'm in shock.


----------



## Kalliber

The pills worked


----------



## AceEmoKid

I wish I had a stat menu in my profile that'd let me check my forum renown and likeability. Or maybe just numbers above every username that would indicate how much they hate or like me, on a scale from 1-10 -- 1 being vehement hatred, 5 being toleration/neutral, 10 being admiration. I'm always so paranoid that everyone hates me. I need constant reassurance to the point that I come off as desperate and pathetic.


----------



## intheshadows

I look and feel like ****.


----------



## LoneLioness

ponderosa sucks but their shrimp is yummy at least


----------



## millenniumman75

LoneLioness said:


> ponderosa sucks but their shrimp is yummy at least


 I miss that restaurant. I would take my mom to eat the buffet with me.

That and Bonanza were good.


----------



## LoneLioness

millenniumman75 said:


> I miss that restaurant. I would take my mom to eat the buffet with me.
> 
> That and Bonanza were good.


You talk like they don't exist anymore. I'm one state over from you and we have quite a few around here, granted the one 2nd closest to us closed earlier this year.


----------



## millenniumman75

LoneLioness said:


> You talk like they don't exist anymore. I'm one state over from you and we have quite a few around here, granted the one 2nd closest to us closed earlier this year.


I know Ponderosas exist in Ohio. I haven't been near one in years.

The last time we went was nine years ago or so.


----------



## crimeclub

likeaspacemonkey said:


> AKA The Boring, Uninspired Sex Cookbook.
> 
> When you hesitate to be snarky there's always the random threads. Feels good man.


When you hesitate to be snarky/witty/have a point...there's this thread, this is basically the thread for mind garbage, I appreciate this thread very much.


----------



## LoneLioness

millenniumman75 said:


> I know Ponderosas exist in Ohio. I haven't been near one in years.
> 
> The last time we went was nine years ago or so.


You should go then, but I know easier said then done when you have SA.

I'm going today with Slyfox and his parents. Shrimp as always for me, don't like anything else they have.


----------



## millenniumman75

LoneLioness said:


> You should go then, but I know easier said then done when you have SA.
> 
> I'm going today with Slyfox and his parents. Shrimp as always for me, don't like anything else they have.


 That's the problem. My mother lived an hour away at the time. She has since moved.

There may be one near me, but I don't even think it is open.

I take her to Golden Corral, though - she eats their steak like crazy!


----------



## cosmicslop

i think my self-loathing has reached new levels. i must be punching my face in my sleep. there's no other explanation why my dark circles under my eyes worsened. my skin is also kind of pale. and i hate that, because you can see imperfections more easily.


----------



## lunarc

Time moves so much faster at night. Please last longer. I _need_ you.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Random, Wandering Thoughts For Today From Lonelyguy111*

*Random Thoughts for Today:*

The political commentator I listen to every day Michael Rivero really needs to lose a lot of weight. He looks like a big, round basketball. Not good for your health. The man is a genius, a walking encyclopedia 
of information. 

We need to take all of the political leaders in the world, put them in a huge spaceship after knocking them out with sedatives, and fly them to the most distant galaxy that the Hubble telescope has been able to find, preferably on the other side of the universe. :mum

Girls with very long, perfectly straight hair look really cute that way. :yes

Those are the kind of things I think about.
*My, how the mind wanders !*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should probably get some sleep before my lamp starts talking to me again.


----------



## Sacrieur




----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's a strange feeling being a mixture of a hipster and a *******.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I should probably get some sleep before my lamp starts talking to me again.





RelinquishedHell said:


> It's a strange feeling being a mixture of a hipster and a *******.


I hope the lamp didn't say that to you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope the lamp didn't say that to you.


I told my lamp this and it agrees.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I told my lamp this and it agrees.


You shouldn't do that - lamps lie.


----------



## To22

The real reason cats, dogs, and the like pee on everything is to mask the stench of humans .


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Albert Camus Quote*

*It is necessary to fall in love, if only to provide an alibi for all the random despair you are going to feel anyway.*


~~~ Albert Camus

( If you are going to feel like dog crap, at least have being in love as an excuse ). 


http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/keywords/random.html#5IoUK85BFQVxikkL.99​


----------



## arnie

Why does all animal sex seem like rape?


----------



## shelbster18

My bf gave me his old glasses. I might throw them away now. Not sure yet. Depends how this situation works out.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## alenclaud

When walking near a bush, I'm intrigued whenever a myriad of minuscule spiders suddenly appear, as if by magic, on my hands and start crawling rapidly up my arm and tickling my skin; perhaps being one of the few types of spiders I am comfortable with allowing to scamper on me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The book Frankenstein is quite different than I recall one of the films to be when I saw it growing up. It reminds of the book of Job in the bible in that it's trial after trial that character endures. The whole question of how it affects faith is insignificant though as it isn't a consideration


----------



## Kalliber

I am loving this music


----------



## eveningbat

I have found a super episode of Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

eveningbat said:


> I have found a super episode of Fawlty Towers.


Fawlty Towers is one of the funniest comedy series ever made.
I have them all.
Laugh until you cry !


----------



## eveningbat

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Fawlty Towers is one of the funniest comedy series ever made.
> I have them all.
> Laugh until you cry !


I have watched this one today: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9126503 
so naughty.


----------



## nullnaught

I think i am going blind slowly.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I wonder what she's doing right now...I hate that I can't just ask.


----------



## Kalliber

I cut my finger again, i have so many cuts ._.


----------



## KelsKels

I don't like being sober.. and I know its a problem. But oh well. I hope this doesn't affect me for work tomorrow.


----------



## Owl-99

Some people should really just grow up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how frequently animals in the wilderness get high from things that are regular parts of their diets...


----------



## Marakunda

Alcohol makes me so sleepy. I feel so, chilled out. Like I could sleep for 14 hours.


----------



## millenniumman75

The earlier I go to bed tonight......the less of a chance I will need a nap tomorrow.

Therefore, I shall take a shower and go to bed.


----------



## Kalliber

It was so hot at night D:


----------



## TheDaffodil

Why does he get 50%? He's one squirrel! They're an entire park of...a bunch of animals! This isn't fair. He's a jerk. He gets nothing.


----------



## MindOverMood

Happy Mother's day to all the Mothers on SAS.


----------



## To22

Conversation with self:

*Soul:* Hey Ego, what if I told you that I was actually an ENFJ with a long history of severe Aviodant Personality Disorder?

*Ego:* Meh, it's a possibility.

*Soul:* _I hate you._


----------



## millenniumman75

Post # *106,666 :evil:lol*
That'll break my OCD :teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I likely would have been better suited to the moderate paced era of the 60's/70's than the "latest is greatest for a minute" one we currently exist in


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> It's Mom's day..
> Aren't Moms great....


It must be your favorite day of the year! Did you have fun?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Come at me weed... I neeeeeeeed youuuuu


----------



## Kalliber

Don't feel like applying to this job :\


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can't help but feel like this is how people feel about me:

There are two items, one is a lower quality item that is obviously inferior to the other one, but it costs more despite being a lower quality item. Obviously, you're going to go for the cheaper, higher quality item.

I'm the more expensive, lower quality item. More "expensive" because it takes more work to become friends with me and get me to like you, etc. Lower quality because that work just doesn't mean much in the end when you realize that I'm an uninteresting, boring person who does nothing but complain and hate things all day.

Other people (who don't have issues like I do) are the cheaper, higher quality item. Wow, this is pretty much the peak of my pitiful self esteem.

I hate myself.

I can't help but be so hard on myself. Oh, hello tears.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm glad my boyfriend isn't bitter toward women, like some of the guys on this site. Even before we started dating he was always level-headed about gender related issues.


----------



## mezzoforte

In a Lonely Place said:


> It's probably temporary bitterness born out of frustration, once they find a gf, all will be good with the world, I suspect


That was I thought, but some of them have girlfriends and still make these comments lol...:con


----------



## cosmicslop

I think I'm going to retry keto + intermittent fasting again. That diet plan worked when I was actually motivated.


----------



## Taplow

I'm really worried about my legs.


----------



## Taplow

Not just my legs but my torso as well. My torso is really disturbing.


----------



## Just Lurking

No. Stay out of S&C. You're not wasting your afternoon there again.


----------



## Kalliber

I'm worried,hope he's ok ):


----------



## Taplow

Is it possible to have haunted legs?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wondering what a good profit would be for a sole proprietorship of homemade, custom goods. As by definition of a sole proprietorship, I would be the sole employee, marketer, entrepreneur, and manager of this business. I've seen 50% as a solid profit, but I'm unsure if that is worth it considering how time consuming the goods I have in mind are. I am also wondering if I should make it an online business in conjunction to peddling in my local community, at the benefit of widening to my consumer pool, but at the detriment of expensive shipment for relatively small, cheap objects (well....not the t shirts. the t shirts would be a considerable price). 

I am inclined to make a thread posting an example of one of the products and surveying what members on SAS would pay for the shirt: Their bare minimum bargain price, their ideal or most comfortable offer, and finally the maximum price before they would give up and put their wallets away with scoff.


----------



## millenniumman75

Today was just.....weird.


----------



## KelsKels

Ugh. I dont care. Ill post an extremely honest statement on facebook if I want to. Whatever. Tooooootally dont care. 

*immediately closes tab and hides*


----------



## calichick

It's hard being an attractive woman in society. I feel very alienated from everyone else.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> It's hard being an attractive woman in society. I feel very alienated from everyone else.


Aww diddums.


----------



## Perkins

calichick said:


> It's hard being an attractive woman in society. I feel very alienated from everyone else.


Ugh, you're back.


----------



## Owl-99

Perkins said:


> Ugh, you're back.


:clap


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, I hate being compared to other people because I know I'll pale in comparison. 

"Ugh, **** you, low self esteem. Can you make me see my own strengths please?"

"Lol, nope."


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> :clap





Perkins said:


> Ugh, you're back.


----------



## Perkins

calichick said:


>


On a serious note, I never understood the text with this .gif. I mean, how the **** can anyone hate Freddie Mercury? You I understand, but not Freddie.


----------



## Owl-99

Perkins said:


> On a serious note, I never understood the text with this .gif. I mean, how the **** can anyone hate Freddie Mercury?


There are many homophobes who hate gay men.


----------



## calichick

Life

is

a

b*tch


----------



## Perkins

tannasg said:


> There are many homophobes who hate gay men.


I thought he was originally bi but had a stronger preference for males? Not that it matters. Either way, sad about the homophobia.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Life
> 
> is
> 
> a
> 
> b*tch


Whats wrong honey want to talk? :b


----------



## Owl-99

Perkins said:


> I thought he was originally bi but had a stronger preference for males? Not that it matters. Either way, sad about the homophobia.


I think you are right, but anyone in the spotlight as he was will have both admirers and subtractors.


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> Whats wrong honey want to talk? :b


This is what's the matter. 









George Clooney is no longer single.

It's over girls, settle now while you still can.


----------



## calichick

Is it weird that I only just found Clooney attractive after he's been engaged or is my biological clock just lurching out in frustration?

:um

he's not _that _attractive.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

fuk da hatrz


----------



## calichick

CravingBass said:


> George Clooney; 53 years old or whatever; still attractive. How is such a feat possible?


Come off it now, he's a short man with a big complex.


----------



## calichick

On a related note, I have a stalker and he's not attractive.

I'm enjoying what he's giving me in terms of affection/attention, but don't know how to shake him and it's starting to creep me out because he's writing me 5 verse sonnets and love poems and the works.

Why are stalkers always _those_ guys. Hmph.

Why can't stalkers be well to do millionaires with dashing good looks and a heart of gold?

Why?

Crap, he's left me six messages in the past 10 minutes.

I am way more attracted to guys who show me less attention than who write me love poems.

Jesus


----------



## Kalliber

Really hoping everything goes well


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I would be so happy if they felt bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I had a pair I'd either fight to better myself/my life or have done with it all once & for all


----------



## Ally

I don't have random thoughts


----------



## Stilla

Funny how as soon as it's spring time people in cars start honking like crazy at people. Something in the air perhaps.


----------



## KelsKels

Oh man.... I reeeeeeeeaaaally couldn't care any less about sports. All sports ever. _I don't care._ At all!


----------



## Owl-99

'Life sucks then you die' an old quote but so very true.


----------



## rdrr

*Group Memberships *

You are not a member of any groups


----------



## cosmicslop

So I watched the weather report on the news today to know why it's so hot, and my brain understood all of that. But my heart doesn't get it. Someone explain to my poor heart why it's so hot. This heat is morally reprehensible beyond any facts.


----------



## catcharay

I had class earlier in the day where i half kicked *** w my presentation. Only half cause i did it..but it was not pretty. Anyways, still ecstatic. And Relieved. But i must rally as its not over yet. 2 assignments more

im stalling w my starbucks iced latte n browsing sas right now.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Just Lurking

People and their _weddings _uke


----------



## KelsKels

I think my favorite location in Fallout 3 is Minefield.. and the best quest is definitely Tranquility Lane.

This is probably one of the coolest sites ever.

I'm absolutely terrified of going to training next week. Fml.

I can't find a single desktop background that suits my needs. I'm so damn picky.

Yeah, I post in this thread way too often. Sue me.


----------



## Perkins

"An error has occurred. Please try again later."


----------



## Kalliber

Hope he's feeling better, I'm still worried


----------



## moloko

Ahahah. Come on guys, don't forget to vote next week.


----------



## MindOverMood

This is pretty badass.


----------



## lunarc

This girl is so ****ing sweet. I hate that I'll never get to see her again. Proper wife material. Urgh.


----------



## Just Lurking

MindOverMood said:


> This is pretty badass.


Good thing it was caught on video, otherwise you'd have dog lovers everywhere talking about how the child must have provoked the attack.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I love my Blackberry because I like buttons but the process it took to add the basic data package this morning is another example of why the company is struggling. Mind you this is an old model but still. Anyway, when I finally get a new phone it'll like be a Q10

~ Star Trek has never made me feel like dressing as an alien or speaking Klingon but as a sci-fi fan I've become fond of the series I've watched so far

~ To buy a new bike or a herb stash this weekend...that is the question


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My hair looks like a patch work quilt. Natural colour is taking too long to grow out. Should probably dye over bits blue would look better with dark brown. Meh.


----------



## lunarc

Old sci-fi shows are good and all but the **** CGI annoys me sooo much man.


----------



## Taplow

Treacle: What is it?


----------



## moloko

Persephone The Dread said:


> My hair looks like a patch work quilt. Natural colour is taking too long to grow out. Should probably dye over bits blue would look better with dark brown. Meh.











:banana
"I dare you! I double dare you!"


----------



## diamondheart89

Life is so good right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> :banana
> "I dare you! I double dare you!"


lol that's never going to happen.


----------



## cosmicslop

Doing yoga while assassinating. Yoga hitmen crew.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am in serious need of a nap.


----------



## shelbster18

I suck at flirting with girls. Herp a derp.


----------



## calichick

There are some pretty attractive Muslim men out there from North Africa. Their skin color and build is to die for, it combines the African roots with more olive features.

I met this really attractive man yesterday from this area, only problem is he doesn't have a job, has really no aspirations for someone in their late 20s. 

But he's hot so.


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to work on accepting myself, and being proud of who I am.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

calichick said:


> There are some pretty attractive Muslim men out there from North Africa. Their skin color and build is to die for, it combines the African roots with more olive features.
> 
> I met this really attractive man yesterday from this area, only problem is he doesn't have a job, has really no aspirations for someone in their late 20s.
> 
> But he's hot so.


My programming prof first semester was like that. A hot Iranian, obviously smart/educated, most likely made good money - the perfect catch all around. Of course he was a crappy teacher, but I would have hooked up with him in a second if he wanted to. /sigh


----------



## calichick

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> My programming prof first semester was like that. A hot Iranian, obviously smart/educated, most likely made good money - the perfect catch all around. Of course he was a crappy teacher, but I would have hooked up with him in a second if he wanted to. /sigh


My professor for computer science (don't ask) was Indian and was constantly flirting with me and cutting me slack.

Nice guy though. Iranian men can be hot.

On a side note, I think some professors become teachers for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## cuppy

I just looked up the English translation for the song "La Vie en Rose." It's so pretty ;_;<3


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> There are some pretty attractive Muslim men out there from North Africa. Their skin color and build is to die for, it combines the African roots with more olive features.
> 
> I met this really attractive man yesterday from this area, only problem is he doesn't have a job, has really no aspirations for someone in their late 20s.
> 
> But he's hot so.


You would look great in a Burqa! :teeth


----------



## Kalliber

Ugh driving test tomorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm gonna have the apartment to myself again this long weekend...part of me would like company(but there's no one to ring) & part of me wants the solitude


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I could probably eat salad cream with everything.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Post record !!!!*



millenniumman75 said:


> Post # *106,666 :evil:lol*
> That'll break my OCD :teeth


*
CONGRATS MILLENNIUMMAN75 !!!!!!!
( Happy Days Are Here Again !!! )
*

:clap:boogie:yay:banana:sas


----------



## tbyrfan

Someone on my facebook news feed thinks that Ronald Reagan is still alive. Are you kidding me.


----------



## calichick

I think there are three types of people in this world.

Men who have had so much experience picking up women that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work women to get what they need.

Women who have had so much experience getting picked up that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work men to get what they need.

And everyone else.

I hope everyone strives to be #1 or #2 one day.


----------



## purechaos

I'm not sure why, but I actually find MLMs annoying. Tupperware, Avon, Mary Kay, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I think there are three types of people in this world.
> 
> Men who have had so much experience picking up women that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work women to get what they need.
> 
> Women who have had so much experience getting picked up that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work men to get what they need.
> 
> And everyone else.
> 
> I hope everyone strives to be #1 or #2 one day.


And all these sleaze buckets spread their STDs like pollen in the wind.


----------



## calichick

tannasg said:


> And all these sleaze buckets spread their STDs like pollen in the wind.


Disagree. Interaction doesn't always necessarily involve a sexual component.

You can be a virgin and still understand the psychology behind interaction.

If anything, having_ less_ drive makes you more adept at reading people.

We all know hormones detract from intuition and levelheadedness. PMS anyone? 

In fact, Sigmund FREUD was a virgin until age 30. Well what do you know.

I believe that when you have sex, you are causing a disequilibrium in the chemical composition of your brain. I believe that if you abstain for short periods of time, it has an effect on your sense of reasoning and logic.


----------



## mattmc

AceEmoKid said:


> I wish I had a stat menu in my profile that'd let me check my forum renown and likeability. Or maybe just numbers above every username that would indicate how much they hate or like me, on a scale from 1-10 -- 1 being vehement hatred, 5 being toleration/neutral, 10 being admiration. I'm always so paranoid that everyone hates me. I need constant reassurance to the point that I come off as desperate and pathetic.


Nobody hates you. They'd sooner hate someone like me than you, any day of the week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You have to work here for a minimum of 3 months before you acquire the right to be suicidally depressed. Either that, or some nasty fvcking inbred customer has to scream at you through missing teeth and with breath smelling of rotten eggs at least 5 times in one week because we were out of stock of the free items that they believe they are entitled to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

tbyrfan said:


> Someone on my facebook news feed thinks that Ronald Reagan is still alive. Are you kidding me.


Just be thankful that, that duck faced selfie taker even knows who Ronald Reagan is.


----------



## shelbster18

If a girl pees in the shower while she's on her period, is it called a crimson shower?


----------



## Blue Wolf

Priceless... haha!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm listening to a dubstep remix of Thrift Shop by Macklemore & Ryan Lewis, and I can say that it is muuuch better than the original songs. Much more intense and bassy. 

Bassy is a word... now it is anyway, I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't imagine what life must have been like for people with myopia before glasses/lens were a reality. I suppose it might have been at least partially akin to blindness with development/honing of the other senses being key to getting along


----------



## KelsKels

CravingBass said:


> I'm listening to a dubstep remix of Thrift Shop by Macklemore & Ryan Lewis, and I can say that it is muuuch better than the original songs. Much more intense and bassy.
> 
> Bassy is a word... now it is anyway, I guess.


Remixed by who?

Hm.. Im seriously considering changing my name on here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

KelsKels said:


> *Remixed by who?
> *
> Hm.. Im seriously considering changing my name on here.


Crowfield and John Twig. That's what it says in the title of the video.


----------



## Kalliber

I hope I pass,my anxiety Is so high...


----------



## moloko

"Hey Moloko, be quiet for a second! You haven't shut up since you got here"


----------



## Princu

Ahh..The finale of the Big bang theory was so depressing.:|


----------



## Cam1

life -


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> I wish I had a stat menu in my profile that'd let me check my forum renown and likeability. Or maybe just numbers above every username that would indicate how much they hate or like me, on a scale from 1-10 -- 1 being vehement hatred, 5 being toleration/neutral, 10 being admiration. I'm always so paranoid that everyone hates me. I need constant reassurance to the point that I come off as desperate and pathetic.


Well you're one of my favourite posters


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> I think there are three types of people in this world.
> 
> Men who have had so much experience picking up women that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work women to get what they need.
> 
> Women who have had so much experience getting picked up that they effectively become ace at their game and know how to work men to get what they need.
> 
> And everyone else.
> 
> I hope everyone strives to be #1 or #2 one day.


I like your new status and sig...calichick...what are you willing to do to see a magic trick? :heart:cig


----------



## calichick

inna sense said:


> What are you willing to do to see a magic trick?


Reply to you.

Please no d*** pics, I've had my fair share for the month.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> Reply to you.
> 
> Please no d*** pics, I've had my fair share for the month.


What makes you think id do that?


----------



## cosmicslop

I really miss David Lynch doing daily weather reports. It was cute. I also enjoyed his Interview Project he's done a few years ago. Now he's moved on to making music, but I'm not so interested in that. I do appreciate that he always find a way to reinvent himself though. I love him. Life should be interesting if anything.


----------



## calichick

inna sense said:


> What makes you think id do that?


I don't know, a lot of guys usually think that their JT can do magic.

I've had to learn that out the hard way.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> I don't know, a lot of guys usually think that their JT can do magic.
> 
> I've had to learn that out the hard way.


Im not one of them. :squeeze


----------



## To22

It is hilarious when people shout aggressively while saying something gentle or outright goofy, take this for example...

..meh, I guess the context made it funnier.


----------



## calichick

inna sense said:


> Im not one of them. :squeeze


That's a shame :hug

So what's the trick? Disappearing act?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> That's a shame :hug
> 
> So what's the trick? Disappearing act?


I wasnt serious...but theres a song im too lazy to post in the hip hop thread...its jedi mind tricks - design in malice...thats our song now.


----------



## calichick

inna sense said:


> I wasnt serious...but theres a song im too lazy to post in the hip hop thread...its jedi mind tricks - design in malice...thats our song now.


Wait, so no one is disappearing? Damn

I was thinking 'Dream On' by Aerosmith is more appropriate. :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> Wait, so no one is disappearing? Damn
> 
> I was thinking 'Dream On' by Aerosmith is more appropriate. :blank


Now we have 2 songs just for us ^____^


----------



## purechaos

I don't know what the heck came over me at work today. But I made a bad decision. I think I need some serious sleepage.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Truthfully the only reason I leave the apartment is because I'm poor & have bills to pay. If I qualified for disability insurance or was wealthy I'd rarely leave because the older I get with the issues I have the less inclined I am to endure being so intensely uncomfortable in my own skin in company


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It would be great if The Black Eyed Peas didn't just make music like this:






and made some stuff like this again:






kthx.

To be fair I've not listened to all their tracks ever, but all the recent singles are like that over the last... Well almost forever.


----------



## cosmicslop

I think I saw this elderly lady at the grocery store wearing white Vans Sk8 Hi's. Sweet kicks, granny.


----------



## bad baby

today is the start of the rest of my life.


----------



## cuppy

shelbster18 said:


> If a girl pees in the shower while she's on her period, is it called a crimson shower?


"Crimson Shower" sounds kinda poetic and beautiful for some reason. :b


----------



## Perkins

It's like Colonel Sanders but in cat form. :blank


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> I have doughnuts. I am complete.


----------



## KelsKels

Sometimes I get really upset that I dont have friends.. and then I go to work and witness all the back-stabbing.. and I think Im better off with the least amount of people in my life as possible.

Also unsure if I should download Infamous second son. Hrm.


----------



## flarf

ya imma eat it


----------



## Kalliber

I want to go to this store but...im broke lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This stripy cat t-shirt my mum bought me for my birthday literally hangs off me. and I kind of look like a stereotypical New York hipster chick crossed with a wanabee French artist. All I need now is a beret and a Starbucks smoothie to complete the transformation.


----------



## Just Lurking

I hate people.

HATE.

*HATE*


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nothing. Just hey, I guess.


----------



## AceEmoKid

So many Japanese songs (especially j-pop songs) include English lyrics. Apparently it's because Japan adopts so many English words and English is a required language in their schools. I see some parallel tendencies in western music, throwing in lines here and there from other languages, but I'm not sure why unless the song content has to do with the culture of the language they are using.


----------



## millenniumman75

tbyrfan said:


> Someone on my facebook news feed thinks that Ronald Reagan is still alive. Are you kidding me.


He would be 103. :lol My grandmother was four months older than him!


----------



## cosmicslop

a russian galaxy named galexei.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

You should be asleep.


----------



## AceEmoKid

how is this even real sweet jeebus


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like if I could listen to progressive house mixes all day, I wouldn't be nearly as stressed :b


----------



## Kalliber

Stop trying to make fetch happen,it's not gonna happen.


----------



## moloko

Lol at puns.

That moment when you have a reply all written out giving your opinion and advice but you don't post it because you feel it won't help the person/you reached your mental quota of quotes of that person.


----------



## mezzoforte

Hadron said:


> Lol so I'm sitting on this computer in the library right now. Suddenly, someone sits right next to me and asks "hey what's up?".
> 
> I turned to look at her, squinted my eyes with confusion and asked "er...who are you?"
> 
> She shrugged. Wtf. I hate when people come and sit next to me. And then attempt to talk. I felt embarrassed though because I didn't mean to sound so rude. Still, weird one...


She wanted the d.


----------



## cosmicslop

Self-checkouts are the worst DIY projects.


----------



## cuppy

Persephone The Dread said:


> This stripy cat t-shirt my mum bought me for my birthday literally hangs off me. and I kind of look like a stereotypical New York hipster chick crossed with a wanabee French artist. All I need now is a beret and a Starbucks smoothie to complete the transformation.


aw, happy birthday 

I want to see~ :3


----------



## Just Lurking

What happened to me...


----------



## Perkins

WORSHIP ME, PEASANTS!


----------



## Just Lurking

Perkins said:


> WORSHIP ME, PEASANTS!
> .


Is that Elmo?

He probably has a nice, simple life.


----------



## Perkins

Just Lurking said:


> Is that Elmo?
> 
> He probably has a nice, simple life.


Yeah, it's him. He worships me now.


----------



## shelbster18

I wonder if my Adderall will increase my sex drive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For a first attempt at making this stew in a few years it's edible & definitely better than having plain rice but I can't figure out what my mom does that really brings it to life. I know meat can be a factor but even her vegetarian variation is glorious. I'm simply no chef. Good thing no one is having this but me


----------



## shelbster18

crimeclub said:


>


lmao...Epic GIF for an epic joke or whatever you wanna call it. 



cuppy said:


> "Crimson Shower" sounds kinda poetic and beautiful for some reason. :b


Haha, it actually does.  The funny thing is that I'm playing this online game called EVE and my username is crimsonshower. Someone sent me a free 21 day trial thingy for it and you can like chat with people on it while you play or something. It's still confusing to me, though. xD But it's just my log in account so it's not like anyone on it will see my hilarious username. Would make an awesome SAS username. Now I want it changed. >_<

--------------------------------

Oh, by the way cuppycake, you shall forever be called Buttons by me. ^.^ You're as cute as a button because your personality is so adorable. ;3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

This kiwi at work, I have no idea what he is saying half the time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I imagine that rappers have to remember like, 3 times the words of traditional singers because of the speed that they rap.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Too much to say but can't think of anything


----------



## Kalliber

Perkins said:


> WORSHIP ME, PEASANTS!


all naaturahl Elmo #Fetch


----------



## calichick

SAS has perhaps the most intricate, extensive, nonsensical forum rules in the history of the internet.

"No topics encouraging user popularity" lmfao dying, dying right now. This is is perhaps the closest thing to Socialism that the net will ever come to know :lol

If I knew of another support forum, or forum at all, I totally wouldn't be here right now...


I think even Stormfront is more lax??? Wtf


----------



## calichick

I was a member on Stormfront for a while back in the day because I enjoyed debating race mechanics.

Irony of the situation is, I had more friends over there than I do here :lol

I'm going back to the front. :teeth

They appreciate a girl with an argumentative streak.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

The Martians are coming to take all our breadsticks.


----------



## GotAnxiety

mezzoforte said:


> She wanted the d.


Did she get the D ; p

What does it mean when a chick says her butt needs an upgrade ; p


----------



## moloko

Why is it that everytime I reach round numbers in my post count I have this urge to leave it exactly like that and never come back?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm like smoke, I choke every space I encompass


----------



## Jcgrey

round


----------



## millenniumman75

*107,000th post!!!*
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## Kalliber

millenniumman75 said:


> *107,000th post!!!*
> *:boogie :boogie :boogie*


time to invite Miley Cyrus, will be a workout partyyyy


----------



## millenniumman75

Kalliber said:


> time to invite Miley Cyrus, will be a workout partyyyy


She needs to leave her Barbie pants and wrecking ball at home, though. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop

thought i saw a hobbit when I walked past a window. realized it was just my reflection.


----------



## calichick

There is this really hot guy who lives in my neighborhood. He is tall, dark haired, always wearing a suit, drives this sporty BMW. And he has an accent. Greek or something.

He's like Patrick Bateman and it gives me the good feelings.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cuppy said:


> aw, happy birthday
> 
> I want to see~ :3


Oh sorry, just read this. It wasn't actually my birthday that day but in February, but I hadn't worn the t-shirt before  but thank you anyway 

Also as for my random thought of the day.. Apparently memegenerator content is bringing up malware warnings in Google Chrome now so I can't view stuff that has memegenerator images linked (including on this forum it seems.)


----------



## Kalliber

This song is soo fettchhh


----------



## GotAnxiety

Darn'it ! , I wanted to upgrade some buts today, lol j/k

I think that's my new favorvite saying.


----------



## millenniumman75

It could be worse.....:lol


----------



## lunarc

A few people on the Frustration forum piss me off so much. I don't even know why. I could just avoid their threads but I can't help but click and work myself up. :l


----------



## KelsKels

MedullaOblongata visited my profile :lol

Also.. not looking forward to making excuses for not coming in on my day off. guuuuuhhhh. Im sure the managers are irritated at me for not answering my phone... :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really ought to try shaving the old fashioned way & see if my skin reacts with less irritation


----------



## moloko

What happened to the "Am I ugly" threads? There used to be like one once a week a few months ago. Those were like an SAS attraction and now we haven't had one for a long time.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well right now it's raining and I guess the dew drops on the tree outside my window reminded me of when I was younger. Every time it was raining in the car I would watch the raindrops glide across the backseat window & pretend each drop was racing.  Just a random thought.


----------



## calichick

People thinking that I'm 100% white; there are some days that I want to slap them, and other days where I want to hug them.

#BurdenofBeingMixed


----------



## cuppy

Meteor shower tonight! Anyone else going to try to see? I hope it's not too bright out hehe.


----------



## diamondheart89

^ Running outside to look.


----------



## Owl-99

cuppy said:


> Meteor shower tonight! Anyone else going to try to see? I hope it's not too bright out hehe.


Take a pic for me please cuppy of the raining lights.


----------



## cuppy

diamondheart89 said:


> ^ Running outside to look.





tannasg said:


> Take a pic for me please cuppy of the raining lights.


I don't see anything yet >_< too much light here! I'll check again in a bit.


----------



## cuppy

I didn't see anything LOL....

Did anyone see the meteor shower?


----------



## Pompeii

cuppy said:


> Did anyone see the meteor shower?


Your shower has meteors?  Sounds painful!


----------



## Kalliber

Just watched dark secrets of dysney..scary


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Touch screen phones can be so annoying, I like buttons


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

calichick said:


> There is this really hot guy who lives in my neighborhood. He is tall, dark haired, always wearing a suit, drives this sporty BMW. And he has an accent. Greek or something.
> 
> He's like Patrick Bateman and it gives me the good feelings.


----------



## BadStacks

My ability to think clearly has evaporated...


----------



## Monotony

I just spent the entire afternoon babysitting two baby rabbits with my cat until we finally figured out where they came from and took them back. I'm surprised my cat didn't try eating them. Instead she spent the afternoon eating grass, sleeping on my lap or laying next to the rabbits. 

She's weird she'll kill the **** out of birds, mice and moles but won't even try to catch a rabbit. Goes completely ape **** if another cat sets a single paw in the front or back yard though.


----------



## Spritz11

I've been in bed all day.... NO REGRETS


----------



## cuppy

Pompeii said:


> Your shower has meteors?  Sounds painful!


No, silly


----------



## cosmicslop

When you blend coffee with coconut oil it smells like caramel. And then once you add cream and sugar, it tastes like a latte. Heavenly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Between anxiety, depression, & isolation I've become disgustingly naïve & clueless


----------



## RelinquishedHell

flarf said:


> ya imma eat it


How were the drugs?


----------



## flarf

RelinquishedHell said:


> How were the drugs?


haha at least somebody pays attention here... but to answer your question: IT IS A HUMAN BIRTHRIGHT TO TOUCH THE INCORPOREAL BODY OF THE GODDESS


----------



## RelinquishedHell

flarf said:


> IT IS A HUMAN BIRTHRIGHT TO TOUCH THE INCORPOREAL BODY OF THE GODDESS


Now I'm curious. You hold hands with molly?


----------



## flarf

RelinquishedHell said:


> Now I'm curious. You hold hands with molly?


we was just kids, holding hands inside the flickering geometry of a terrifying spaceship. sorry to be cryptic but thats just how i gotta say these things!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

flarf said:


> we was just kids, holding hands inside the flickering geometry of a terrifying spaceship. sorry to be cryptic but thats just how i gotta say these things!


Yeah someone fo drizzled yellow sunshine on molly.


----------



## KelsKels

Its been such a long day. Dealing with people is so draining. Guuuuh. I can't be bothered to shower tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75

flarf said:


> haha at least somebody pays attention here... but to answer your question: IT IS A HUMAN BIRTHRIGHT TO TOUCH THE INCORPOREAL BODY OF THE GODDESS


 Only with her permission!!! :wife


----------



## PandaBearx

Whosoever idea it was to set off fireworks so close to my house at 10PM I _strongly_ dislike you right now! 









Okay well maybe not that much hate. lol I think they're pretty when I can see them, but otherwise I'm not good with loud noises, especially when they're unexpected it makes me jumpy >~<


----------



## cosmicslop

For a site that really loves puns, I can't believe no one claimed massagegynist as their url. edit: on Tumblr I mean.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I like lasagne, especially with a layer of extra, tasty cheese on top.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Whenever I post here, I feel like I compulsively need to post at least like, 15 posts. It's kind of weird.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I actually think that I look quite a bit better when I'm wearing glasses. I don't know, my face just looks complete with them on. It's weird.


----------



## mattmc

It's kind of a pathetic feeling when you're on the internet in your dreams. This time I was using Tumblr. In my dreams. Looking at posts. I might have even been reblogging.


----------



## Kalliber

This is just soo tiring Dx


----------



## eveningbat

Today as I was walking in the street some woman mistook my bracelet for a watch and asked me for the time.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

i have brain problems


----------



## Monotony




----------



## AceEmoKid

"Alexithymia is a personality construct characterized by the sub-clinical inability to identify and describe emotions in the self."

Hahaha; finally found the name of this inability to place emotions within the self, and it turns out it's got my name in it! *Alex*ithymia. Oh, that's cute. That's really funny.


----------



## millenniumman75

I mowed my lawns, avoiding my neighbors. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I like the way the bass sounds with the _Chorus_ effect on it but I can't find a the right amount of _EQ_ to make it come through clearly in the full mix of the track. It's frustrating


----------



## cosmicslop

My rap name would be MicGriddle. lmao.

Yung MicGriddle. 

I haven't had a McGriddle for a long time but I remember it's like crack.


----------



## millenniumman75

eveningbat said:


> Today as I was walking in the street some woman mistook my bracelet for a watch and asked me for the time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

****. No Game of Thrones tonight. :cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow, I really like the song "Chandelier", by Sia.


----------



## cmed

cosmicslop said:


> My rap name would be MicGriddle. lmao.
> 
> Yung MicGriddle.


I like it.

I always said mine would be Docta Zeus. I'd take steroids and wear a Cat In The Hat hat.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Why does society burden its youth with the tacit expectation that we love our parents unconditionally? Certainly not everyone is so tasteless to grant their parents unconditional love out of nature of their familial relation. Is blood and genealogy really so pivotal that it trumps personal preference, that it is devoid of judgment? Step mothers, step fathers: They are easily the target of every inch of hatred from their inherited progeny. New kids on the block are always subject to scrutiny, more painstakingly than any other random resident who'd lived there longer, just as new "parents" are to the new family unit - even though, depending on your definition of a "parent," resting purely in lineage or legality or perhaps an intangible quality to nurture and mentor, they may not be such at all.

But biological parents? Unheard of! They are your maker, your ruler, your god - and bow down to them, you must, tiny babes! Any child who rebels is clearly a case of biological error. Evolution never would have cared for such an anomaly. Cast the freak of nature aside. It's always the problem child, never the problem parent. You fell far from the nest and broke both your wings due to your own carelessness, never mind your counter of existence merely at a few days old; never mind that momma bird never watched out for you when you chirped around too close to the edge; never mind the poor construction of disheveled straw that speciously appeared dense enough to support a bony hatchling on that certain little corner of the nest you played too close to.

But&#8230;.I hesitate to lay the blame wholly on one party or another, for all families across time and space. That'd be defeating the very point that familial relation should not alone merit unconditional love. As with many scopes of human behavior, it depends on individual case - which, yes, can either create or derive from certain trends (cultural, historical, generally any loosely defined group) - but does not undermine the fact that we cannot generalize. Children will feel differently about their parent(s), which may sometimes be influenced by the expectation of unconditional familial love and biological/evolutionary ingrained tendencies, but in the grand scheme, largely depends on the child's unique and constantly evolving value/judgment system. Parents, before they were deemed parents and forever after, are foremost individuals detached from any label, and individuals may never escape the scathing gaze of society: Judgment. It's absurd that a common behavior of humans, something any regular denizen could peer into a group of two or more other humans and easily observe, is forgotten for _blood ties_.

Humanity, you so silly.


----------



## huh

Such a crazy few months. Still see a lot of familiar names on here. MM75's name is still green and the troll alert status is still alive and well. Ahh yes, everything is right with the world.


----------



## midnightson

It was a poor choice to put on underwear this morning.


----------



## cosmicslop

cmed said:


> I like it.
> 
> I always said mine would be Docta Zeus. I'd take steroids and wear a Cat In The Hat hat.


Let's do a pun rappers collab. It's gonna be the album of the year.


----------



## vivibe

I really don't want to go to work tomorrow. And if I dread work this much at only part-time hours, what's it going to be like when I eventually get a full-time job?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I knew who you were right away. Good to know you still suck at life while I'm winning


----------



## Owl-99

Tomorrow is D day!


----------



## cmed

cosmicslop said:


> Let's do a pun rappers collab. It's gonna be the album of the year.


Look out, Billboard. Here we come.


----------



## Kalliber

Had an upsetting dream, I'm so glad I still have him


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I wasn't constantly worried about/embarrassed by physical symptoms of anxiety I might actually make a proper go at learning some of the social skills I'm so desperately lacking in


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy - I have to wear long pants on a hot day!


----------



## Monotony




----------



## lunarc

I could really do with a hug. A nice long one. One where neither of us want to let go. I hate feeling so lonely.


----------



## TheDaffodil

You lied. You are currently doing the thing you said you don't do. You are a liar.


----------



## huh

Best Friends. Friends Forever!! Why is The Onion always so eerily relevant to my life? haha.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was looking through my journal and was looking at a sentence I took out of some girl's blog five years ago, and translated it through four different languages because I was bored. I read the first part of the sentence and thought it was pretty poignant and coherent for a computer translated sentence:

"The possibility of this type of love is the best way to save them," 

And then I read the second part"

"admire them on the steps of pumping smoke your ***."

Now it sounds like a sentence translated four times.

edit: i type to quickly for my own good.


----------



## calichick

THE NEW BACHELORETTE HAS STARTED.

I am SO friggin excited. Andi only got 4 cute guys though which sucks because some seasons the contestants are all good looking. Fail.


----------



## Ally

Maybe some people just aren't meant to run


----------



## shelbster18

This new floss I got is easier to use and doesn't hurt when I floss between my teeth. Yay. I'm going to have to remember to get this exact kind again. I always get too much of it every time I use it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I need to socialize. Maybe I should meet up with that old friend who contacted me like, a month ago.


----------



## Kalliber

I feel sleepy ): but cant


----------



## lifeimpossible123

REMEMBER...... this to shall pass.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh. Seeing people kiss and hug and hold hands in public makes me feel worse for myself and my future.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Item's I've found while working in Produce.

1 x Pink Umbrella
1 x Clear Plastic Umbrella
1 x Iphone in solid plastic case (pink)
1 x Female Wallet (beige and orange)
1x $200 Cash (4 x $50 notes) - Found it laying on the floor tonight.


----------



## moloko

What this forum really needs is more success stories, some way to give hope to people. Personally I'd like to have it. But when people get better they just leave, can't blame them. I have doubts and questions on how to overcome some aspects I struggle with, but I don't open threads because I will not get the answers I need. Even though people relating to your problems is good, it isn't really helpful and after some months visiting this site that doesn't offer you anything. :\


----------



## KelsKels

Plan for the day:

-Go shopping by myself without having a panic attack. 
-Buy watch dogs. 
-Do laundry. 
-Just try to do anything other than lay in bed and mope all day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At the very least I need some whiskey this weekend, herb would be preferable though


----------



## moloko

The higher my post count rises, the more I'm bothered by it.



In a Lonely Place said:


> You can't wrap your arms around a memory.


No, we can't... Neither around a dream.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Haha, this is so cute.
http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dis...irdman-andersen-during-game-4-viral-sensation


----------



## Ally

Today was a good day...I am better having had experienced it


----------



## midnightson

The notion to grow a beard suddenly popped into my head yesterday. I think I'll do it. I had a goatee once and it looked alright, but that was when I had hair too. I don't think buzz+ full beard fits me physically or attitude wise...it might make me look even uglier if such a thing is possible. Hmm. I guess I don't have anything to lose.


----------



## calichick

I wonder if I'm the only person here who doesn't actually check her inbox. Maybe I should do that one day.


----------



## sweetpotato

What is the opposite of pizza?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Work all night, sleep all day" FML.

I hope to feel like a human being again one day.


----------



## cosmicslop

being reclusive is exclusive.


----------



## diamondheart89

Mm, I'd love to hear the other side of THAT story. :roll


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've literally never ejaculated, never fapped, and don't find enjoyment in porn. I wonder if something could be wrong with me... :\


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^Yes, there could be. Maybe see a doctor to get your hormone levels checked or something...





What's with all the "Goodbye SAS" threads? Something's up :sus


----------



## moloko

TicklemeRingo said:


> What's with all the "Goodbye SAS" threads? Something's up :sus


All old threads. A cool joke someone made here by replying to all those old threads.

Sometimes we think we can leave this place for good. Unfortunately that's very hard to do, so we linger on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My bed is too comfortable. I want to call out today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know there's'a catch to these pre-qualification loan letters(stupid high interest most likely) I keep getting but something needs to change in my life & that money could get the ball rolling


----------



## lifeimpossible123

CravingBass said:


> I've literally never ejaculated, never fapped, and don't find enjoyment in porn. I wonder if something could be wrong with me... :\


you might be asexual.  search it up if you dont know what it is. :yes


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i wonder if my crush likes me? i am sure she doesnt like me because i am ugly and disabled.


----------



## Kyle6983

I want to have a good dream tonight


----------



## TicklemeRingo

moloko said:


> All old threads. A cool joke someone made here by replying to all those old threads.
> 
> Sometimes we think we can leave this place for good. Unfortunately that's very hard to do, so we linger on.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> "Work all night, sleep all day" FML.
> 
> I hope to feel like a human being again one day.


Are those lyrics to a song?


----------



## mezzoforte

I have a socially anxious kitty. :b When the mailman came to the door today, my cat ran away to hide and was trembling with fear. So adorable. I cuddled him and gave him food and he seemed to feel better.


----------



## meganmila

I can't stop listening to Calvin Harris- Summer. And I also like the way he looks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's nearly the weekend. Finally, but I still have to get through this day. :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I spend way too much time on the internet...


...so I upgraded my internet package for more bandwidth.

Part of me feels that was the incorrect solution to my problem. So I'd like to tell that part of me to shut the **** up.


----------



## Pompeii

Oh man, I wish I hadn't done that. Gah. I need a corner to hide in immediately; preferably quite a generous corner for my large butt.


----------



## Atziri

*Heyyy*

Anyone wanna take a survey? That's my random thought/question.... Takes less than a minute. Decided I did not want to pass out paper surveys in class.... I'm more comfortable doing this..... Although I shouldn't be avoiding uncomfortable situations..... Uuuuugh.....
I apologize if I offend anyone.... Not my intention.....

Link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5N2SDC2
Thank you if you completed the survey


----------



## vivibe

"Hi, how are you?" "Good, how are you?" "Good." Morning greetings are so weird. They're like a ritual. You say the same thing every single day and yet the other person doesn't seem to get bored of them, because they keep initiating it every day.


----------



## cuppy

vivibe said:


> "Hi, how are you?" "Good, how are you?" "Good." Morning greetings are so weird. They're like a ritual. You say the same thing every single day and yet the other person doesn't seem to get bored of them, because they keep initiating it every day.


Oh, I read that a good thing to do is make some comment after saying "Good," like "It's supposed to rain today" or anything, and then ask them a question~

It doesn't matter if the topic is boring, it's the tone of voice/how you make them feel that counts :b


----------



## calichick

The concept of lurking on this site really baffles me.

Nowhere else on the internet can you be a member of a forum and have people know so much about you, but you've never talked to them or even seen them before. Its odd this internet anxiety.


----------



## Pompeii

Um, I swear that mosquito was about a metre in length. It basically had its own postcode and dedicated news channel. I'm going to do a pilot for a new show, The Mosquito Hunter, which takes place exclusively in my bedroom. Crikey!


----------



## sweetpotato

My joints hurt. I hope it's because of the squats I did and not arthritis or something bad. I feel awful but that's what I get for abusing my body by stuffing it with unhealthy food and odd sleep hours. I wish I could keep a diary or journal. The physical act of writing is so therapeutic but I have no privacy. 21 years old and my mother still breaks my lock, searches my room, and reads my journals.

Being ugly is getting really *****ing old too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wowwww, celebrity interviews make me cringe. I notice every tiny little flaw and it bothers me sooo much.

My life.


----------



## moloko

I can't get no satisfaction
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try


----------



## eveningbat

Hm... did I ruin everything? Or was it ruined before? There is no chance left, I think... This is bitter.


----------



## AllToAll

I haven't seen Game of Thrones and I don't think I'm going to get into it any time soon. Does that mean I'll be excluded from small talks for the next few years of my life? I wish Breaking Bad was still running...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reality is too real...I need some delusion


----------



## rdrr

The world is like a great big overcoat, and it needs pockets of various shapes and sizes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm gonna change my life this year. I'll still be weird, just...less weird. And not fat.


----------



## huh

Just another Friday night alone drinking in my apartment. Only this time I have the new Mario Kart game...weeeeeeee!


----------



## PandaBearx

I wanna see "Fault in our stars" _so_ bad, but I also want to read it beforehand. The movie comes out in June so I need to get to the book store.


----------



## ChaoticMess

(Comment made by cool insecure guy)
"Hey Dude! I'm so glad you told me No-**** Man! Phew.....I was starting to get a little worried there?" Just saying!


----------



## calichick

Coming back from the bar before 10 PM


Not a good sign.


----------



## cybernaut

Currently debating between living in Egypt, Lebanon, England, Toronto, or the states for graduate school next year.Egypt will be happening during my time in grad school no matter what though&#8230;.


----------



## rdrr

Women are not prizes or sweepstakes winnings. They do not go out with the intention of being "picked up".


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am looking forward to just getting this scan over and done with come Monday.


----------



## Monotony

Why the hell am I so tired all of a sudden? :yawn


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AceEmoKid

> Philosophy is all about questioning reality. Epistemology is about questioning our knowledge of reality and metaphysics is about reality itself. Philosophical scepticism can lead people to make bizarre hypotheses, such as the idea that we might be brains in vats, or victims of Descartes' evil demon, or whatever. So my question is: where does philosophical scepticism end and downright mental abnormality begin?


source; cont'd


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> source; cont'd


 And we will never know!


----------



## moloko

Not long, apparently.

Also, 
"I'm tryna find the words to describe this girl without being disrespectful,
Damn you's a sexy *****"
Oh Akon... You's so funny.


----------



## Ally

Some people try so hard to do what's cool and popular even though they have no interest in it other than looking cool to others...that it makes them seem really lame and uncool. Have an original thought why don't you


----------



## huh

Applying cumulative updates to a SharePoint farm is a pain in the ***. I still have about 4 hours to go *sigh* I need more caffeine.


----------



## slyfox

I want some baby corn


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh. I hate saying that I had a 'good' day at school, because that is complete bull****. Everyday. The truth would be 'School made me consider self harming today'.


----------



## AllToAll

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## cosmicslop

I was eating some tofu mackerel soup at the beach today and was thinking this was quite nice but it felt like something was missing. And then this lady and her dog stopped right in front the car and started taking a crap. Welp I thought it'd be great if there was some sun, but I guess a dog pooping is pretty good too.


----------



## arnie

Raid is not a backup solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a never ending nightmare. Don't use raid for home use. Friends don't let friends use raid.


----------



## millenniumman75

Melatonin.


----------



## Pompeii

This is crazy. So very crazy. It's crazylicious.


----------



## arnie

It's Tuesday at 10 AM. Time to let the whole neighborhood know the tornado sirens are working. :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You look so peaceful and beautiful when you're sleeping :love2


----------



## mezzoforte

RelinquishedHell said:


> You look so peaceful and beautiful when you're sleeping :love2


Thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Baby horakyoumonantekotowanai tsumaranaiiiwakega Loop-suru
Yubisakidehasyagumeitoan shihaisyutainokenryokutteteigi

10/10 romanisation attempt there.  They should have just put it into Google translate.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am paying an extra $90 for you to come out today to fix my AC - don't let me down.


----------



## Less Anxious

Why does my dad keep giving me seniors vitamins?


----------



## tbyrfan

I went to get frozen yogurt and was the only person in the store who did not bring a child with them. Is there some memo I missed...?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Random boners in public.

-Guy problems


----------



## cosmicslop

I see that my local aquarium is having a special tentacle porn exhibition judging by the giant blow up octopus tentacles they have coming out of the roof. i actually haven't been there for several years. Probably should take a peek lmao

edit: peak


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Pending messages on Skype are the worst. The worst, I tell ya.


----------



## calichick

I think I want to go into the entertainment industry or be on TV as a spokesperson of some sort. I think I have the look and the personality.

Maybe I should give it a go. When I become famous I'm going to slip the word SAS in :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope it starts raining again so I can get a ride to work


----------



## millenniumman75

millenniumman75 said:


> I am paying an extra $90 for you to come out today to fix my AC - don't let me down.


 OMG!
Testimonial #3. No joke.

My A/C fan was cleaned to within an inch of its life - probably hadn't been cleaned in the entire time it has been in my house!

A pound of R22 Freon was added, now $90/lb - thanks, Obama! :mum

My room went from 82F to 69F in four hours and cooled down faster than most of my house!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wanna see your peacock
your peacock
your peacock
peacock
cock

Nope


----------



## Marakunda

<< I want hair like the girl in my avatar.

It's feminine as ****, but I would feel like a cutie with hair like that.
Once again I'm going to attempt to grow my hair out to at least shoulder length, then maybe cut my bangs to look like a femboy. Knowing me (and my mom) I'll probably be forced to get a haircut eventually though. Feck sake m8...


----------



## diamondheart89

I have to get up in 3 hours to go to court. yay.


----------



## Cam1

Find a site that allows me to play the old gameboy pokemon games online at 10 PM. Next think I know the birds are chirping and it's 5 AM :stu


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel like I want to play Pokemon, but the main thing I'd be doing is grinding. 

FUN


----------



## RelinquishedHell

mezzoforte said:


> Thanks


You're welcome. Btw, stop kicking the covers onto the floor. I had to put them back on you over 10 times.


----------



## AllToAll

Feck, I have a stupid girl crush on one of my students.


----------



## Evo1114

AllToAll said:


> Feck, I have a stupid girl crush on one of my students.


 Ask her out.


----------



## AllToAll

Evo1114 said:


> Ask her out.


I actually meant a childish crush and not a "lesbian crush." Didn't even cross my mind that it could be interpreted that way! :lol Now that I re-read it, though, I understand why one would.

But it's a 33-year-old grown *** man.


----------



## Evo1114

AllToAll said:


> I actually meant a childish crush and not a "lesbian crush." Didn't even cross my mind that it could be interpreted that way! :lol Now that I re-read it, though, I understand why one would.
> 
> But it's a 33-year-old grown *** man.


 Ahh. I thought it was a lesbian crush. Drat.

At least the dude is around the proper age of awesome.

Well, anyways, carry on then.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - three thunderstorms after my gutter repair and NO WATER coming into the family room carpeting. My OCD is telling me to apply more caulk to ANY area that needs it. That means everywhere :lol.


----------



## Winds

I'm stuck in between being sick and fine. It's like I have a runny nose and a cough, but I feel alright.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow.. its funny to look at the Facebook pages of people I went to school with. They all look like rich little brats! Seriously.. I must be the only kid that didn't end up going to a university and spend all my money trying to look cool. They all have name brand everything, top of the line cars, and their life looks like an indie album cover. I have nothing in common with any of them.


----------



## typemismatch

Today I bought a donut and it had a hole in it. I object to this. People think they are getting a free hole. But that's just clever marketing. It's better to have your hole filled. Preferably with jam or cream.


----------



## mezzoforte

AllToAll said:


> Feck, I have a stupid girl crush on one of my students.


Maybe he'll need you to tutor him after class one day.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> You're welcome. Btw, stop kicking the covers onto the floor. I had to put them back on you over 10 times.


You sure do get grabby in your sleep.


----------



## Pompeii

Is there something wrong with my brain if I constantly misread the word goal as goat? Then I venture into a thread and am disappointed to see it's not about baby goats after all.


----------



## Folded Edge

Pompeii said:


> Is there something wrong with my brain if I constantly misread the word goal as goat? Then I venture into a thread and am disappointed to see it's not about baby goats after all.


Maybe you subconsciously just want a curry!?! Maybe not though, probably best to ignore me really. I tend to try to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> You sure do get grabby in your sleep.


That's what you get for looking so sweet and vulnerable :twisted


----------



## hoddesdon

cliches should be avoided like the plague


----------



## Monotony

I really want a banana slushy I wish I still lived next to a gas station with slushy machines.


----------



## millenniumman75

typemismatch said:


> Today I bought a donut and it had a hole in it. I object to this. People think they are getting a free hole. But that's just clever marketing. It's better to have your hole filled. Preferably with jam or cream.


The hole in the middle is so you can put it on like a ring and eat it while doing other things. :lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Time to start reading some smutty manga ^_^ Hopefully it's good.


----------



## cosmicslop

I felt like listening to Bjork again today and realized like 95% of people on my friends list on last.fm listen to her. I tried comparing that amount of listeners to how many of my friends listened to massively popular bands like The Beatles and Radiohead. Bjork is still had 14 listeners more than the Beatles. Radiohead needed 1 more listener to be numerically equal with Bjork, but that number doesn't matter. Bjork will always be everyone's superior.

I found the stats interesting because I'm bored. I think Bjork is my most commonly shared artist within my friends list. you should add me on last.fm if you listen to Bjork because u probably listen to other things i like.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Haha. Alright.


----------



## calichick

I'm kind of sick of seeing the same 5 members post in all the threads here.

What a bore. People should log off of this site every once in awhile. It makes them more interesting when they return.


----------



## Cam1

CravingBass said:


> I feel like I want to play Pokemon, but the main thing I'd be doing is grinding.
> 
> FUN


LOL yes, this is pretty much all the game consists of. Strange how it manages to be any fun :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Exam tomorrow. Trackwork. 9 hour shift. Guess I should start studying.


----------



## diamondheart89

Can someone give me a relatively nonstressful, fulfilling, well paying job?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

calichick said:


> I'm kind of sick of seeing the same 5 members post in all the threads here.
> 
> What a bore. People should log off of this site every once in awhile. It makes them more interesting when they return.


AM I one of those members? :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was a time when a 750ml bottle of whiskey impressed me...now when I look at one I feel like it'll be gone in 2 sips they go so fast


----------



## calichick

CravingBass said:


> AM I one of those members? :b


You're one of the less annoying members, but then again I have no idea who you are.

Who are you?


----------



## Marakunda

I wanna buy drugs. But I'm scared of going outside. Not to mention that also requires going into the store and dealing with people/talking to them. I'm extremely conflicted, and the anticipatory anxiety is killing me. I have the money now, so that's not even the issue anymore. Why does everything have to be so hard? I feel like I just don't belong outside. The only way I feel like I can do it is if I "empty" my mind, don't think about it, dissociate myself further, and do it spontaneously. Like just get up and go, run to the store, and just do it. One of these days I swear I'll do it.

As if this is my life. Pathetic.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's odd because sleeping for ages sounds appealing, but death doesn't. If you can't wake up from sleep, It's like death, but I suppose it's a coma.


----------



## mattmc

I have a bad habit of laughing when people talk in a certain way. Regardless of what they're actually saying. It's just this reaction I can't control. Sometimes it makes it look like I find something horrible to be funny.


----------



## Taplow

More things should be banned so that we can have more illicit pleasures. It doesn't matter what they are: sex, drink, drugs, ballroom dancing, eating gherkins, farting, mining, baking biscuits, writing musicals, wearing slippers, painting your genitals, painting other people's genitals, drinking milk in groups of 4 or more, varnishing horses


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Morning drunk...I think so...it's one of the few perks of working nights


----------



## millenniumman75

Sunny day....


----------



## moloko

People finding hard to believe when I tell them my age. Thinking I'm 4 years younger than I really am, even 8. 

K.


----------



## Perkins

Can we discuss this picture for a sec...


----------



## Winds

I want to go to the beach, but I know when I get there I'm going to want to be somewhere else entirely within a matter of minutes, hell probably seconds.


----------



## DJLSF

Being alive is ****ing brilliant. And then it ends. For ever. Our atoms scattered around the universe and used for other ****. Perfect - Ricky Gervais


----------



## tbyrfan

oh my GOD I JUST HEARD THE NEIGHBORS DOWNSTAIRS HAVING REALLY LOUD SCREAMING SEX THIS IS SO UNCOMFORTABLE

EDIT: OH MY GOD THEIR BABY JUST STARTED CRYING BECAUSE THEY WERE HAVING SEX SO LOUDLY


----------



## rdrr

tbyrfan said:


> oh my GOD I JUST HEARD THE NEIGHBORS DOWNSTAIRS HAVING REALLY LOUD SCREAMING SEX THIS IS SO UNCOMFORTABLE
> 
> EDIT: OH MY GOD THEIR BABY JUST STARTED CRYING BECAUSE THEY WERE HAVING SEX SO LOUDLY


What a conundrum.


----------



## tbyrfan

rdrr said:


> What a conundrum.


I feel bad for the baby, lol.


----------



## thomasjune

This movie makes me feel like crying. I'm not alone so I need to suck it up and act like a man. I'll cry later when I'm alone... in my bed. :cry


----------



## rdrr

tbyrfan said:


> I feel bad for the baby, lol.


They are working on making that second baby....


----------



## Wirt

I hate when characters in shows/movies are supposed to be all active/intense while theyre driving, moving the wheel all crazy...but theyre just driving in a straight line


----------



## SuperSky

Banana in the dark.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's odd, because I'm gay, but I still want to try straight sex.


----------



## huh

I'm another year closer to 30 now....noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moloko

I'm a terrible conversationalist. I just can't make small talk and don't have topics to casually talk with people. Not even funny stories that happened to me, so even with that angle I can't make conversation. I stumble with my words, am not very eloquent. It's like I learned to speak last month sometimes. Unless we're talking about football, history or politics I can't keep the conversation going. I just don't have anything to say. It sucks.

I prefer to be this way than like people who love the sound of their voice, so...


----------



## Unknown0001

They need to invent band aids specifically for human hearts


----------



## cosmicslop

Your eye bags look like Buddha earlobes. Om.


----------



## KelsKels

The one day you really wish you had friends. Or even a friend. This sucks. Im just going to sleep until tomorrow.


----------



## mezzoforte

Shadé's random thoughts of the hour:

_It's taking forever to make this website. I wish the due date wasn't next Friday.

I wonder when my boyfriend's internet will stop being a dick so we can actually see each other move on cam.

I'm hungry.

I should read some manga online... *Ends up browsing SAS instead*

I wish my stuff on eBay would sell so I can buy some cute new clothes.
_


----------



## blue2

I wish I was a horse, a pretty, fast horse....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Crapulous* - given to or characterized by gross excess in drinking or eating


----------



## moloko

Okhrana said:


> I think i have a short atten oh I think I saw a butterfly outside my window how cool! nope just a wasp.


Can I put you on my ignore list?


----------



## moloko

Nah, you post cool songs sometimes.


----------



## arnie

There's a bear on the loose in my city.

#MidwestProblems


----------



## Perkins

My bruise is at that point where it looks like mother****ing Pocahontas ~colors of the wind~ bull****.


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach quotes of the day:

"If you have to beat her ***, beat her ***." as the grandfather takes a group of girls away from the beach."

and

"That's right, we'll be there. We'll meet you at Wal-Mart..."

The grandmother of that group was off her rocker, saying someone has been twittering crap and sending texts to "a President, and CEO"......and that she was going to call the park ranger because there "was pedophiles on the beach" who had been there since 11am and should have their kidz taken away from them, and for attacking the babies in their group and there were adults there the whole time.

I was laughing for twenty solid minutes. It got so bad, I had to flip onto my stomach to cover my laughter.


----------



## mezzoforte

"MCR announces their reemergence as The Black Parade for their new album, out 10/24."

Yay  I loved their old songs, especially The Black Parade ones.


----------



## millenniumman75

Bedtime...


----------



## moloko

I miss driving at 2/3AM in desert roads. I miss driving to the beach and just staying there, hearing and smelling the ocean, staring at the moon. I miss the river, crossing the bridge and go have a beer in the capital. There's no place like home...

Also, I only have certain songs on my ipod because I rarely turn itunes on and when I do I forget to erase them. Wtf wants to hear "Children of the Korn"? Insta-skip.


----------



## Taplow

Why do I bother?


----------



## bad baby

went to the pinakothek der moderne this morning just to see bacon's crucifixion triptych and it wasn't there. ofc :bah do i have a binbougami for a patron saint or what? D':


----------



## Citrine

Surprised that there is wifi here...wish I knew that yesterday :no


----------



## calichick

My mother just told me to "stop breaking out on my chin" with a look of disgust on her face and it's nearly the tiniest pimple that you wouldn't be able to see from 7 feet away.

Why yes, dear sweet mom, why don't I just reach within and fix up some of the hormones within me shut it back up like a car.

God people can be so stupid, it's mind boggling to think that I'm related to some of these people.

I HATE IGNORANCE WITH A PASSION.


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> There's a bear on the loose in my city.
> 
> #MidwestProblems


:lol "Midwest Problems"?

In more domestic news, I cleaned up half of my kitchen and washed down the oven and microwave, also throwing out papers.

It's progress -leave me alone! :lol 
When you live alone in a big house, you can understand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how frequently the international space station is dodging space debris, space junk, & satellites as it orbits the planet


----------



## mezzoforte

Why are crab rangoons so delicious?


----------



## cybernaut

I made SA my bîtch today.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

How I feel at school:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Bleh. I often go on the internet with the plan to watch 1-2 videos, but I end up watching 10+.

-My life -_-


----------



## KelsKels

Nothing is more inspirational than music.


----------



## blue2

I drank a bottle of rum, I really should sleep now , the sun just came up....:afr


----------



## Gwynevere

Sleeping guys are so cute.


----------



## PandaBearx

Nothing like ice cream at 4 in the morning, nutritional breakfast and all that.


----------



## Marakunda

Diphenhydramine is complete ****. 
I took it like 2 hours ago and I feel nothing. I don't even feel all that tired. It's ability to make me type like a baby dropped on it's head is the only noteworthy thing I've experienced so far. My hands feel *so* heavy.

Guess I'll try a higher dosage another day...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

The bird outside is really loud.


----------



## Pompeii

Good news: Benzac works.
Bad news: I'm basically a giant skin flake with limbs.


----------



## Less Anxious

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> The bird outside is really loud.


I have an owl who sits outside my window and goes crazy at night.

Existential crisis owl. Who? Who? Who?


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a bib.


----------



## cosmicslop

When I'm listening to new music and it's an album I'm enjoying, I start looking for other music that sound similar to it while listening to said album. But I'm a ridiculous person so I feel guilty about doing that. It feels like I'm on a date but then I decide to whip out my phone and browse Tindr/OKC. Just rude.


----------



## moloko

For a sceptical and almost 30 year old guy, it's strange that I deep down still believe the "left for love, right for spite" thingy with the burning ears. Which means someone's thinking **** about me right now.


----------



## Ally

There's nothing quite like coming so close to death that you actually wanna curl up in a ball and die that makes you appreciate your health so much more. cheers! :drunk


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Hooray, second HD graded paper for this semester. This means I have 2 subjects with a cumulative 40/50% before going into the exam (worth 50%)...


----------



## shelbster18

Haha, cosmicslop. :b

-------------------------------

Me and my sis are having a yard sale Friday to get money so we can save up for our vacation trip either to the mountains or the beach for like four nights in July. We were thinking about reserving a camping spot for the first three nights and the last night, we'd get a hotel room so we can be refreshed the day we leave. Having Johnny, my sister's boyfriend there along on the trip should make it more fun. Every time he says something, I can't help but laugh because he always has something crazy to say. I remember going to the lake and he dropped a couple of chips on the table and he was saying that those were his imaginary friend's chips. Then my sis asked him what his name was and Johnny said which one? xD Haha. He acts immature sometimes. Wish he was immature like that all the time. Immaturity is awesome. The good kind. \(^_^)/ And his goofy laugh he makes cracks me up. I told him that, too. xD I think he makes that laugh on purpose. :teeth He asked me if I think he's an ******* and I told him that he is a little bit. They both laughed at that. He can be. Him and his cousin are nothing alike. They're complete opposites. 

--------------------------

I felt like I was tripping out this morning. I saw smoke in the air in my room or I could have been hallucinating and thought I heard someone say something. My nose got a tad runny, too for a few minutes. I don't know what's going on but I felt weird. xD I even thought I heard a damn police car the whole time we were out yesterday while I was riding with my sis and it freaked me out. I must have been hallucinating like a mother****er if I heard that the whole time. Thought someone was chasing us the whole time and I was just wondering why. I was scared to ask if I was the only one that heard that when I first started hearing it and it kept going on and on. lmao I knew it was just me after awhile. That wasn't fun, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Too many accidents on the roads today!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Marakunda said:


> Diphenhydramine is complete ****.
> I took it like 2 hours ago and I feel nothing. I don't even feel all that tired. It's ability to make me type like a baby dropped on it's head is the only noteworthy thing I've experienced so far. My hands feel *so* heavy.
> 
> Guess I'll try a higher dosage another day...


Hahahah, how much did you take? It works differently depending on the individual's biochemistry. Doesn't work for my friend, either (he only reports drowsiness). Have you tried DXM yet, on the other hand?


----------



## Marakunda

AceEmoKid said:


> Hahahah, how much did you take? It works differently depending on the individual's biochemistry. Doesn't work for my friend, either (he only reports drowsiness). Have you tried DXM yet, on the other hand?


I took 150 MG to start off, I figured that would be a good place to start. But after about an hour I didn't feel anything so I took 2 more, then after that (about 30 mins to an hour after) I took 2 more. All adding up to 250 MG. That's ten capsules. I should have tried to get the 50 mg ones now that I think about it, if they exist.

I did feel something for sure, but it only lasted like... 2 hours maybe? My vision was a bit blurry, and I felt a little wobbly when I walked, but other then that it was kinda boring. I would describe it as alcohol-like, it was like being in a really ****ty, dumbed down, drunken state. I actually had an entire bottle of wine the other night, and that night was definitely more fun. I'm thinking maybe if I took more, it would actually effect me in some way. I'm going to try 15 capsules (375 MG) together next time, and hopefully it'll actually do something, or else my time and money was wasted. Luckily I've got a lot of it to spare, as I bought the one with 40 capsules as opposed to 20.

I haven't tried DXM yet no, but I will sometime soon for sure, I've got a ton of money for my birthday so that's not an issue. The store I went to to get the DPH/benadryl didn't have DXM, so that sucks. I'm gonna have to go somewhere else for that. I think I'm gonna get some dimenhydrinate and DXM next time I go out. The dimenhydrinate helps with nausea, and the DXM makes you nauseous, so yeah. Makes sense.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Marakunda said:


> I took 150 MG to start off, I figured that would be a good place to start. But after about an hour I didn't feel anything so I took 2 more, then after that (about 30 mins to an hour after) I took 2 more. All adding up to 250 MG. That's ten capsules. I should have tried to get the 50 mg ones now that I think about it, if they exist.
> 
> I did feel something for sure, but it only lasted like... 2 hours maybe? My vision was a bit blurry, and I felt a little wobbly when I walked, but other then that it was kinda boring. I would describe it as alcohol-like, it was like being in a really ****ty, dumbed down, drunken state. I actually had an entire bottle of wine the other night, and that night was definitely more fun. I'm thinking maybe if I took more, it would actually effect me in some way. I'm going to try 15 capsules (375 MG) together next time, and hopefully it'll actually do something, or else my time and money was wasted. Luckily I've got a lot of it to spare, as I bought the one with 40 capsules as opposed to 20.
> 
> I haven't tried DXM yet no, but I will sometime soon for sure, I've got a ton of money for my birthday so that's not an issue. The store I went to to get the DPH/benadryl didn't have DXM, so that sucks. I'm gonna have to go somewhere else for that. I think I'm gonna get some dimenhydrinate and DXM next time I go out. The dimenhydrinate helps with nausea, and the DXM makes you nauseous, so yeah. Makes sense.


Eh, I think if you tried a higher dose, it'd be much of the same, only exacerbated. I'd stick to wine in that case, or try other stuff. Best of luck trying DXM. Don't take too incredibly much the first time, and if I were you, I'd be wary of combining two different drugs at such a high dosage the first time.


----------



## Ally

I've never had starfruit before and I dunno if that's what it was supposed to taste like but it was awful. -10/10, would not recommend. Why do you have to taste like a dying octopus? You have such a cool name!


----------



## Citrine

Ally said:


> I've never had starfruit before and I dunno if that's what it was supposed to taste like but it was awful. -10/10, would not recommend. Why do you have to taste like a dying octopus? You have such a cool name!


I never thought it really tasted like much...maybe like a mix between a pear and apple. Maybe it was a bad one? They're so pretty to look at when you cut them into stars though :b.


----------



## millenniumman75

*108,000th post!!!*

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## KelsKels

I need to think of how Im going to organize everything for moving out.. honestly I really dont want to do it.. but its clear my parents are sick of having me here. I was having a very good day until my dad ruined it for me.

Ahhhhg.. so much stress.


----------



## Ally

Citrine said:


> I never thought it really tasted like much...maybe like a mix between a pear and apple. Maybe it was a bad one? They're so pretty to look at when you cut them into stars though :b.


Yeah, it probably just went bad but scared me away from ever trying them again lol :afr Mine didn't taste anything like an apple to me or I would have loved it. But you're right, they are so cute when cut into stars, it's a shame


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We work in a 24 hour warehouse where forks are a good percentage of the work...no propane...seriously? How the hell does management let something like that occur?


----------



## PandaBearx

I should probably eat again even though I'm not hungry, but all I had today was a little cup of trail mix.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Two people just went up to me and asked if I wanted company. One showed MAJOR awkwardness. He didn't even TRY to hide it. Lol, except FML.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't know if it's just me or if I really am still lightheaded from like three days ago. O_O It's a good feeling, though. Haha.


----------



## MindOverMood

Why did it have to start raining:no I wanted to ride my bike tonight.


----------



## Yer Blues

E=mc2


----------



## diamondheart89

yay, don't have to turn that in yet because my Professor ****ed up. 


Time fo procrastination. 


Sometimes I wonder how successful I'd be if I spent nearly as much time on my actual work as I do on SAS. :sus


----------



## mattmc

Intense. Intense. How do I stop being so intense?

It's like one of the movies where there's a door, wall, something that they can't get through... and the idiot keeps ramming themselves into it... what am I hoping to achieve with all this bluster?

Life doesn't offer peace to those who scream the loudest into the void. It gives it to those that center themselves. Who become one with the quiet of nature. I know this. But moments later I'm screaming with the rest of them.


----------



## cybernaut

That moment when you just want to cut someone out your life. Been there, done it many times. I will see how I feel after a week. I'm doing this for my well being and need to stop getting so attached to people.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Placard-wielding, socially-crusading band-wagonites.


----------



## arnie

No mouthwash so I'm washing my mouth out with Vodka instead. It works. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

arnie said:


> No mouthwash so I'm washing my mouth out with Vodka instead. It works. :blank


That's an interesting use of liquor. As a kid when we got sick my dad would give us a shot of whiskey as "medicine". I still that sometimes if I have some available


----------



## derpresion

check out my new bin i got yesterday ='3


----------



## cosmicslop

good morning


----------



## Taplow

I'd like to meet all of the animals I haven't eaten since I became a vegetarian.


----------



## shelbster18

I' was acting silly this morning. I kept saying pants and shoes over and over this morning and saying beep boop bop over and over and making random noises. Probably because I couldn't get to sleep but just decided to lay there the whole time. I should have read my book but was getting distracted with obsessive thoughts. >_< I need to pack up my stuff tonight. I'm going to leave tomorrow and won't be back until Monday. I need to get away from this house for at least a couple of days. It seems like time is going kind of slow today. My brain keeps thinking these crazy thoughts and thinking my mom is out to get me. It's scaring me. Haha. My mind is on a trip right now. Don't know what's going on. It's like some kind of numbness feeling or something and just thinking too much. Everything feels so weird and unreal to me. It's like I'm not fully in this world. She kind of is out to get me in a way. Maybe it is just me. This whole supernatural thing just makes me seem like I need to check into a mental institution.

But everytime I think about it, I can't help but believe it's all true except for maybe the evil spirit ****. That seems kind of farfetched. :afr Oh noes. Now that I think of it, there was this dirt road me and my sis went down and her bf told us that there were these stories he heard from his family about this child on the railroad track that takes peoples' souls and how sometimes, you can hear the train at night, like a ghost train. Okay, Shelby. >_> Get a grip. You're going at it again and getting new thoughts. Stop. Just don't understand how it is that I can keep going out quite a bit and still be thinking these thoughts. :S I could see myself staying in my room 24/7 for days straight and **** like this happening but it's not like I'm staying back here the whole time.


----------



## PandaBearx

PIZZZZAAAAAAAA, is on its way. ^_^


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Okhrana said:


> I should be doing something productive


 I just came back from it. The fan is now working hard to get rid of the smell I produced.


----------



## Charmander

I miss Tom Jones' style of music from like 15 years ago. He used to be so fun!


----------



## KelsKels

Welp.. we did it. Moved out of my parents and in with my boyfriends family. I'll have to get use to this...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've actually had a pretty good day today. Hopefully that keeps going.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I will have a herb stash & whiskey for this weekend...good stuff


----------



## Just Lurking

Hello, people of the void..


----------



## moloko

I wonder if it's wrong to ask for a letter of recommendation.


----------



## Stilla

Going through my friends list like... were da **** did everyone go.
"Last active 2011-13". Screw them for getting lives/and or using their time better and stuff... harumph. :mum









On a more serious note, I wish them all well blahblah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This blueberry rice pudding could taste worse, so I declare this a success. Looks odd though, like eating something from the Teletubbies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> This blueberry rice pudding could taste worse, so I declare this a success. Looks odd though, like eating something from the Teletubbies.


 This post needs a pic.


----------



## Taplow

I reckon, if you go by what he supposedly said in The Gospel According to Mark, then Jesus is one of the greatest people who ever lived.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love getting high & watching footy


----------



## mattmc

Sometimes it feels like trying to understand something that doesn't need to be understood.


----------



## cosmicslop

good morning


----------



## eveningbat

It was a nice picnic.


----------



## moloko

I just rode on a lamborghini aventador. I can die happy now.


----------



## Citrine

Elbow cuts are the worst.


----------



## hoddesdon

There are companies that do "academic ghostwriting". They write someone's essays etc. for money. This is also known as cheating. They have the sheer unmitigated gall to advertise jobs. I sent one of them an email last night telling them that they are liars, cheats and swindlers. Then they actually had the sheer unmitigated gall to reply that they are a well-established company and they were presumably trying to justify themselves. I did not read it but the well-established company bit was in the preview. Things have come to a pretty pass not only when companies like that exist, but they advertise and try to justify themselves.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder if Nintendo's Splatoon game will rival Call of Duty in terms of annoying kids playing.

LOL


----------



## mezzoforte

Can someone please flat iron my hair for me? *Lazy*


----------



## hoddesdon

mattmc said:


> Sometimes it feels like trying to understand something that doesn't need to be understood.


I don't understand.


----------



## rdrr

The more you spend time with someone, the more you understand their personality and why they are who they are. You start to notice things about them.


----------



## diamondheart89

I bought a cake for my dad and had them write "Happy Father's Day" on it, but it got overturned in the car and now it says "Happy Fat... Day". Still accurate but not the sentiment I was aiming for. :/


----------



## Pompeii

My new life goal is to visit the Creation Museum in Kentucky.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

I'm sorry but I can't let you do that


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It's really odd. I actually feel pretty good on Sunday nights, considering that school is the next day. Maybe it's because school forces me into a routine that makes life seem to progress quicker.


----------



## cosmicslop

Today I learned I have a cut on my ring finger on my right hand. Thanks, lemon juice!


----------



## moloko

From time to time, some new member arrives at SAS and takes it by storm with their posting style. I love it.  The sad part is that they either get banned or get tired of this and leave.

Gotta love people with attitude.


----------



## Citrine

My dad keeps giving me this weird Chinese syrup stuff, while my mother keeps making me drink some kinda black herbal soup. I think they secretly might be trying to kill me...wouldn't blame them though.


----------



## minimized

Did you know bats and bears engage in oral sex? How interesting.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

minimized said:


> Did you know bats and bears engage in oral sex? How interesting.


WOWWWW how coooooooooooool


----------



## Perkins

After over 24 hours the power's back on! YAY!


----------



## shelbster18

My dad was acting strange today. :/ I don't know if it's because of the Xanax he's taking or what but he was sleeping earlier when I got back today and he's sleeping again already. But he just didn't sound like his normal self unless it's just because he was tired. But me and my sis got him a Father's Day present. It was just a used king size cover with some pillows. I guess that's better than not getting him anything at all.

Hmm, we probably should have gotten something better. I don't know if he liked it. :/ I mean, it's used but it's not like it came from a stranger. :S He doesn't know that, though.


----------



## KelsKels

Do you ever start typing something to search... and then become interested in what google autocompletes for the rest of your sentence? Sometimes I feel like google takes me on magical adventures....

Like tonight, I found out that the eyes iris is actually f***ing disgusting.


----------



## Perkins

^^^ I remember first seeing a super close-up iris and being disgusted. That one in particular looks like someone's ******* after being double penetrated.


----------



## KelsKels

Perkins said:


> ^^^ I remember first seeing a super close-up iris and being disgusted. That one in particular looks like someone's ******* after being double penetrated.


I could not have described it better myself... iiiicck.. I'll never think they're beautiful again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

those hopeless feels


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel awful right now, but hopefully I should feel better tomorrow. Hopefully. I also have a therapist appointment tomorrow, but I'm getting worried. The therapist is really doing nothing to help me. It sucks.  I think I only have like, 5 more sessions left.


----------



## Pompeii

I want a pet woolly mammoth or, at least, an elephant in a fur coat.


----------



## Owl-99

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SuperSky

Finally, a nemesis worthy of my vast intellect. Holmes versus Moriarty... Aristotle versus MASHY SPIKE PLATE!


----------



## Taplow

I'm guessing that today must be an anniversary of some kind.


----------



## Elad

wonder what the guy at the gym thinks of me after tonight.

was having a good workout when I noticed the tape I put on my nipples is falling off (have to since I sweat so much, nipple chafe is no joke). anyway I head to the small bathrooms to reapply keeping the stall door using the mirror just in front to see, and just as I'm circling some tape on my nips with my shirt held up covered in sweat the only other guy in the gym walks right by with an awkward pause and shocked eye contact (finger still "rubbing" nipple. fkn srs). pretty sure I even say "fuk" because I'm still wired on caffeine as he walks off with his head down.

next hour and a half is just me and him doing stuff 2ft away from each other doing our best to avoid eye contact. awkward as fuk. I want to say sorry and explain it, but I'm pretty sure I'd seem like even more of a 2am gym sex offender. fml.


----------



## Taplow

Alone, miserable, good. I'd feel disorientated if it were any other way.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to mow my lawn


----------



## zomgz

Elad said:


> wonder what the guy at the gym thinks of me after tonight.
> 
> was having a good workout when I noticed the tape I put on my nipples is falling off (have to since I sweat so much, nipple chafe is no joke). anyway I head to the small bathrooms to reapply keeping the stall door using the mirror just in front to see, and just as I'm circling some tape on my nips with my shirt held up covered in sweat the only other guy in the gym walks right by with an awkward pause and shocked eye contact (finger still "rubbing" nipple. fkn srs). pretty sure I even say "fuk" because I'm still wired on caffeine as he walks off with his head down.
> 
> next hour and a half is just me and him doing stuff 2ft away from each other doing our best to avoid eye contact. awkward as fuk. I want to say sorry and explain it, but I'm pretty sure I'd seem like even more of a 2am gym sex offender. fml.


That's the most insane, awkward, hilarious situation EVER. :lol


----------



## minimized

CravingBass said:


> WOWWWW how coooooooooooool


Haaaaaaa.

Sure it's dumb, but it interested me, learning something new. We view animals as almost plastic, robotic things, so it's intriguing that they continue to display actions that once seemed reserved for humans. They feel, they communicate, etc... we're not so unique after all.

Anyway, this cranberry chocolate bread from the store... holy crap.


----------



## Marakunda

15 MG isn't enough. That's kinda bull****.
I can use that like twice. What the ****.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hm, I hope there will be a Sonic Boom 3ds e Shop demo soon. I really wanna play the game!


----------



## Elad

zomgz said:


> That's the most insane, awkward, hilarious situation EVER. :lol


makes me wish I was born with better nipple genetics for sure.


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> wonder what the guy at the gym thinks of me after tonight.
> 
> was having a good workout when I noticed the tape I put on my nipples is falling off (have to since I sweat so much, nipple chafe is no joke). anyway I head to the small bathrooms to reapply keeping the stall door using the mirror just in front to see, and just as I'm circling some tape on my nips with my shirt held up covered in sweat the only other guy in the gym walks right by with an awkward pause and shocked eye contact (finger still "rubbing" nipple. fkn srs). pretty sure I even say "fuk" because I'm still wired on caffeine as he walks off with his head down.
> 
> next hour and a half is just me and him doing stuff 2ft away from each other doing our best to avoid eye contact. awkward as fuk. I want to say sorry and explain it, but I'm pretty sure I'd seem like even more of a 2am gym sex offender. fml.


I've missed your gym escapades. Thanks.


----------



## Ladysoul

Taplow said:


> Alone, miserable, good. I'd feel disorientated if it were any other way.


This


----------



## Elad

probably offline said:


> i've missed your gym escapades. Thanks.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## millenniumman75

All of a sudden, guess who's starving?!


----------



## moloko

millenniumman75 said:


> All of a sudden, guess who's starving?!


I am. But I don't feel like eating at all. :\


----------



## millenniumman75

moloko said:


> I am. But I don't feel like eating at all. :\


 Due to anxiety? Been there.


----------



## moloko

millenniumman75 said:


> Due to anxiety? Been there.


I don't think it's about that. I's been that way for me for so many years that I can't even start to figure out why. No wonder I'm underweight.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My retard neighbor is so annoying. He has a new lie every time I talk to him. His newest story is that he used to train in a gym alongside Chuck Norris. Last time, he said he used to work for a movie studio, and he was also a PI and a military vet.

No dude. You're an un-employed alcoholic that mooches off his girlfriend and can't get a job due to your extensive criminal history.


----------



## Ckg2011

Sleep. If only I could get back all those wasted hours of being awake at night as a youth. Hours could have been put to better use by sleeping.


----------



## Ally

3am is too early for you to be singing birdie. Go back to sleep..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I must consume all Sonic related stuff in the interwebz.


----------



## moloko

Daaaamn... Avicii is only 24 years old. Wtf have I been doing with my life?? lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I've had a couple situations where I've been called upon, but say nothing.

Teacher - *my name*, do you know the answer to this?
Me - ... ... ...

I wonder if I could also have Selective Mutism.


----------



## Elad

Pretty faces really are a dime a dozen (on both males and females). The real distinguishing features of people are their personalities, attitudes and how they click with you.. something much rarer, seemingly under appreciated and undermined by people who don't realize the first sentence..


----------



## cosmicslop

Driving in the carpool lane with my inner demons as passengers. I'm not alone so they can't give me a ticket for violating any laws.


----------



## Winds

I'm having an even more difficult time than usual, trying to formulate my thoughts into posts.


----------



## Pompeii

My kingdom for a packet of chips. Chicken. Cheese and onion would be acceptable also.


----------



## probably offline

Finally finished for the day










Now I just have to sleep and start again tomorrow :<


----------



## KelsKels

Drunk posting on SAS!? Here we goooo! 

And are there any really good mobile games that don't use waiting/money as their main feature? :I


----------



## A Void Ant

Taplow said:


> Alone, miserable, good. I'd feel disorientated if it were any other way.


:lol


----------



## midnightson

I watched the first five episodes of Archer and I don't get why people praise this show. Every single is joke is that lame awkward humor you see in commercials and crappy Will Ferrell movies. 

"YEAH! well you're face is like...something...*awkward pause* *cut to awkward scene* *awkward awkward*" That's every ****ing joke. 

Maybe it gets better but what I've seen is just lazy as hell.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't know why I had to be cursed with this damn curly, fluffy hair. It's the worst, seriously. There is absolutely nothing I can do with it to look good.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

In this video, you can tell that Justin isn't singing for the high notes. It's funny, because his natural singing voice just isn't good. It needs to be enhanced. I guess talent is a thing of the past.

Like, "Told me you love me, why did you leave me all alone". It's funny, because you can hear two voices.

Oh, and **** that outfit. It's like, lounging around the house clothes, or something. I guess it's for dancing though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ever have those moments where you realize something that you said/did could have been bad/embarrassing and you pretty much just cringe at it?

Yeah, I get that basically every day.


----------



## Marakunda

If I like myself but I am a terrible person through and through, does that mean I'm narcissistic? I feel dissociated to the point where I don't think of others.
I don't care about being the failure that I am, and I never will.
Other people have never brought me happiness.
I feel if I ever were to be confronted by something I would immediately come out with what I felt. My intuition, what I thought in the moment. People seem to hate that.
I'm not normal man, what the ****.

I hate going on facebook, and wondering what could have been, you know? **** is so depressing.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm not sure if this is a ginormous zit or a parasitic twin forming on my face.


----------



## Stilla

When you're clicking away on someone's profile in invisible mode, and then later notice they just visited you.










Invisible mode be broken! Broken!


----------



## coeur_brise

Worried, weary. Oh to be in the company of my dear sibling who will tell me gently about L-theanine and show me freaky, weird *** videos about Suur Toll. That was a highly emotional post. It's raining.


----------



## moloko

YEAH!  I've just beat my Solitaire score. I've been trying for months.


----------



## Marakunda

This is now my 3000th post.


Well now...


----------



## probably offline

Pompeii said:


> I'm not sure if this is a ginormous zit or a parasitic twin forming on my face.














Stilla said:


> When you're clicking away on someone's profile in invisible mode, and then later notice they just visited you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible mode be broken! Broken!


Or they have some sneaky tracker. There are spies everywhere. Everywhere I tell you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ive been living in a buddhist monastery (thats not exactly what it is but i dunno how else to describe it) since sunday...it wasnt really planned but here i am...i havent had an internet connection this fast in three years...i work six hours a day in the kitchen...i plan on staying here for three months...after that i can get a job and my own apartment...things are going good.


----------



## Ender

Not sure if ghosts visit this site, but just in case Happy Birthday! I love you and miss you.


----------



## ShyFX

I am not a smart man. Forgive me.


----------



## cybernaut

Have to visit Brazil one day.


----------



## Kind Of

Today a woman taught me what "big black dildo" is in French. Now to find ways to abuse this knowledge.


----------



## Marakunda

Just downed 375 mg's. **** me that was a task in itself.
Now we play the waiting game I guess. Should feel the effects in about an hour.


----------



## Amocholes

I hereby and formally declare this to be "Hawaiian Shirt Day"!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today, some random girl at school was like "wanna see my tits?" and I really wish I responded with "no, I don't want to see your lumps of chest fat." Instead, I simply said nothing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just realized that next semester is the start of dance lessons.

WELL that's nice


----------



## Marakunda

**** me that was scary. That sense of impending doom I felt though....
I was laying on my bed and leaning on a stool all night nauseous and high as ****. 
Was not a good experience.
Motion sickness is the worst man.
I should have known I would have a bad reaction to the dissociation, I usually get dizzy really easily. Me and motion just don't get along.
Puking your guts up while dissociated beyond belief is really a once in a lifetime experience.
I felt like my arms, legs, and face just didn't exist.
It was like I was in a world where nothing mattered for about 4 hours.
I can't remember anything at all.
**** was scary.


----------



## Marakunda

Wish I had someone to tell me everything is going to be okay. Heh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Okay, my paycheck was a lot bigger than I expected. I just need to be smart and not waste it all and I should be okay.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Marakunda said:


> **** me that was scary. That sense of impending doom I felt though....
> I was laying on my bed and leaning on a stool all night nauseous and high as ****.
> Was not a good experience.
> Motion sickness is the worst man.
> I should have known I would have a bad reaction to the dissociation, I usually get dizzy really easily. Me and motion just don't get along.
> Puking your guts up while dissociated beyond belief is really a once in a lifetime experience.
> I felt like my arms, legs, and face just didn't exist.
> It was like I was in a world where nothing mattered for about 4 hours.
> I can't remember anything at all.
> **** was scary.


Drugs? Meds?


----------



## Marakunda

TicklemeRingo said:


> Drugs? Meds?


Uh drugs I guess. It was DXM, an over the counter drug you can get high off of.
I was curious about it and wanted to try it. The first dose was actually pretty fun, but this one was just a nightmare. Was not fun at all. The dissociation it causes just ruined me. Made me throw up twice.

I had a pretty rough night.


----------



## probably offline

Marakunda said:


> Wish I had someone to tell me everything is going to be okay. Heh.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Marakunda said:


> I had a pretty rough night.


Careful! :shock

Are you on any SSRIs or SNRIs as well?

How did you feel on the first night? I just had a brief read about that drug, and apparently it can have serotonin effects....so if you found yourself feeling more happy and confident, maybe antidepressants might be the way to go?


----------



## Marakunda

TicklemeRingo said:


> Careful! :shock
> 
> Are you on any SSRIs or SNRIs as well?
> 
> How did you feel on the first night? I just had a brief read about that drug, and apparently it can have serotonin effects....so if you found yourself feeling more happy and confident, maybe antidepressants might be the way to go?


Well the first time I took it it was just, less intense really. I felt a little dissociated as opposed to feeling like I'm no longer in existence. Last time I took it, I experienced euphoria and a little bit of dissociation. This time, I mainly felt, just earth shattering dissociation, and nausea.

Maybe I just took too much, I dunno.


----------



## Marakunda

probably offline said:


>


Heh, thanks. Made me smile.

Is this from Adventure Time? I've noticed you posting lots of Adventure Time gifs, do you like it? I think it's a pretty great show.


----------



## probably offline

Marakunda said:


> Heh, thanks. Made me smile.
> 
> Is this from Adventure Time? I've noticed you posting lots of Adventure Time gifs, do you like it? I think it's a pretty great show.


Yes, I do! But that was Catbug from Bravest Warriors(it's also created by Pendleton Ward).


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Marakunda said:


> Well the first time I took it it was just, less intense really. I felt a little dissociated as opposed to feeling like I'm no longer in existence. Last time I took it, I experienced euphoria and a little bit of dissociation. This time, I mainly felt, just earth shattering dissociation, and nausea.
> 
> Maybe I just took too much, I dunno.


I see. Well, if it's better moods you're after, as I said, anti-depressants might be safer for you.

Take care.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm pretty sure there's more dogs and washed up kelp than there is sand on this beach.


----------



## moloko

Calling someone that has the same name as you is weird. Especially if you have a name few people have and so you're not used to. "That's MY name, you can't have it!"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like how weed completely changes what I consider important. I was stressed out about going to work today because the weekend shifts are chaotic and stressful.

Now that I'm high, I went from being stressed out, to laying here on the floor listening to pink floyd in a hazy state of happiness :b


----------



## Tokztero

D*** those Mormon girls tricked me.


----------



## Equity

I feel awful


----------



## bad baby

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I feel awful


:c
wats wrong??


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Equity

bad baby said:


> :c
> wats wrong??


Super tired. Can't let myself nap in the day though or I'll not be sleepy at night :no

Also no m8 since Wednesday :S


----------



## inane

French Canadians are cool as hell. 

Man, people back home in the west have some misconceptions. Before I left Vancouver, my friends were like, "Why Quebec? French people are snobby", "Get out as soon as you can and go to Toronto", "Why are you staying in Montreal for so long?", etc. Even my adviser made a bit of a face when I told her of my trip, saying that people there are snobby if you don't speak French.

I mean I've encountered some of the stereotypical situations an Anglo is expected to encounter, such as sh-tty service when the staff at stores realize you're not bilingual, but the good have outweighed the bad by far.


----------



## thombom

If you conquered the world violently then went to the moon and fired the entire worlds nuclear stockpile at yourself would you be hated for the initial violence, celebrated for getting rid of all nuclear weapons, hated for screwing up the moon, loved for killing the world's dictator(yourself) or not remembered at all because the moon would be gone and the affects on earths orbit would cause everyone's death anyway?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the best album cover/name combo ever:










The album is called 'Where's my potato?'


----------



## fanatic203

I actually love that my birthday is the summer solstice. Since I'm someone who's very affected by seasonal light changes, it's a day I'd celebrate anyway.


----------



## Elad

#yesalldogs


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I feel so unwanted by everybody that's not my family.


----------



## mezzoforte

Looking forward to next Friday. I finally get to spend the fourth of July out having fun.


----------



## Ally

Who stays up until 7 in the morning drinking when you know you have to be at work for 9? Then going home early and leaving the rest of us to pick up the slack.Thanks for once again proving why you shouldn't be working here :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Thats it...i dont play no more...life is a hell.


----------



## mezzoforte

Welch's Fruit Snacks are so good!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

study break...


----------



## shelbster18

Okay, maybe I did lose weight. :S I can fit into a size 3 pants now without a problem on my stomach area and it doesn't feel tight when I button them in that size. But I sure didn't lose weight on my hips. That's why I don't like wearing tight pants. They look horrible with my hips. Haha. Well, fine by me. Just don't want to lose too much weight. I guess I need to eat a little more during the day. It also doesn't help that I went like a week straight under eating. >_<...I've had such a craving for food lately. I think being on that Adderall for awhile and then going like five or six days without taking it has made me feel like I'm more hungrier than ever. :| I'ma watch my weight either way. I'm just scared about getting on the scale. I hate those things. :S...I think it's such a weird coincidence that a couple nights ago, I had a craving for pizza and the next day, my dad orders some. Damn, I can't stop thinking about pizza. 

No one hasn't said anything about me losing more weight again but it's probably not noticeable. I just know for a fact that I had trouble before with trying to button up a size 3 in pants. Even a size 5 a little bit but not as much as a size 3. My sister gave me a couple of her pants and when she told me they're a size 3, I told her that I can't fit in them and she said I could. I tried them on and I really could. And now that I have a bunch of new tops and stuff, I decided to give her my Kool-Aid shirt, one of my cookie monster shirts, my Despicable Me shirt, and my Gumby shirt. She didn't want the other three I showed her. xD I haven't worn those shirts as much in the past month and a half or so anyways. I decided to change my clothing style awhile ago. It got so repetitive wearing those shirts. I haven't been wearing my pajamas around the house anymore, either. I've been wearing shorts all day long for awhile, too. I didn't want to give her my Avengers shirt. xD That one's an exception and my Tinkerbell and purple cookie monster shirt. ^_^...I'll probably donate the other ones or send them to a thrift store.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Diacetylmorphine said:


> study break...


Haha I discovered his videos a few months back, he's so funny 'But usually it's a big thing like I crashed the car, I killed the cat, I.. ate.. the fridge' oh my god :')


----------



## SilentLyric

I won't settle, settle, settle...


----------



## cosmicslop

when people tell you it could be worse, no matter what the context is by 'worse' they mean living in the inland part of california. if u do happen to be in inland california, and someone there tells you it could be worse, that is just a cry for help and you both can then cry together.


----------



## mattmc

I'm so bad with people. They should revoke my human interaction card.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

**Takes a Selfie with Christ**


----------



## ShatteredGlass

:sigh I feel like I'm going to have a meltdown in the next couple of days.


----------



## Elad

At this point I go to gym more to just mull over my thoughts and get out rather than the workout itself, although I am really trying to gain weight/mass [obesity intensifies] (the man boob rises dir. by nipplester nolan) (tfw face of the marshmallow man from ghostbusters) but I digress..

Tonight I'm doing my thing and in walks a couple of girls who work at the local burgerking I'm always buying from and notice me immediately smiling and staring (i'm not attracted to these girls at all)(a blind man could see these signals) so its a little awkward. This continues for about half an hour until I have to use something facing them directly.

I don't know wtf is wrong with me, but every time I look up, around or forward I'm managing to make eye contact with them. I can tell shes getting the wrong impression: that I'm checking her out, when the truth is I'm just a weirdo who doesn't know where to put his eyes. brb wearing a sleeping mask next time to avoid this.


----------



## Jcgrey

Society is ****ed up


----------



## RelinquishedHell

In a way, I kinda miss being a loser teenager. I miss the simplicity of a new episode of a TV show being the highlight of my week.


----------



## A Void Ant

RelinquishedHell said:


> In a way, I kinda miss being a loser teenager. I miss the simplicity of a new episode of a TV show being the highlight of my week.


True dat. :|


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A Void Ant said:


> True dat. :|


Dem nostalgic feels :/


----------



## inane

As big as my city's subreddit often feels like it's filled with bitter, cynical as-holes, when someone posts something contemplating suicide (not uncommon), the community turns incredibly loving and supportive. Nice to see.


----------



## Just Lurking

Prom night for my niece tonight - lots pictures on Facebook. Everyone has a date except for the most overweight girl in the pictures who just looks... so noticeably alone.

Even I can feel the sting of that one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Facebook is disgusting. I wish I could destroy it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Final 'formal' exam for my degree complete! huzzah! Still a semester to go though.


----------



## catfreak1991

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Final 'formal' exam for my degree complete! huzzah! Still a semester to go though.


Why is the chemical composition of heroin your username? Are you a current/former addict? Do you chase the 'warm-blanket' of escapism, alcoholism, internet addiction and other such rewarding avenues of ****ing society.


----------



## SummerRae

lol is she even wearing a shirt? ****ing *****. that's so embarrassing, one day she even told me she was trying to be more out there with the guys because nobody paid her attention before. she said she was trying to copy me by winking a lot and so she did and now she's on cam with barely a shirt on showing her non-exsistant boobs. ho. she showed my ex bf her naked AND still continued being my friend, i just recently found out. i can't ****ing stand her. ****ing ****. :mum


----------



## millyxox

I have this weird tendency to lose interest when a guy gets clingy & needy, I can't help it part of me wants space & wants to break away. But when they do leave me alone & lose interest....that's when I start getting interested & I just feel like chasing after them. 

UGHH stupid.


----------



## KelsKels

I'm so done with all Japanese media. Seriously. F*** Japan and everything that comes out of there. Bullsh** half-a**ed strung together plots that make no damn sense with just plain _weird_ outlandish endings. So. Done. Japanese crap is so nonsensical.

Bring the hate. Don't even curr.


----------



## cosmicslop

i wouldn't mind the earth being flat so i could have the pleasure of imagining all the people i can push off of the edge.

edit: i'm also waiting for it to be past midnight so i can finish the batch of frosted brownies i made a few days ago. i think once it reaches that time, it becomes less of guilty eating and more of this is what happens when i'm up this late, i can do whatever i want. no shame.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

That feel where you have something you really want to do, but anxiety stops you from doing it.

LOVELY


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The quality of my writing seems to decline drastically in times of scarce sleep.. I can see a distinct difference to when I post in threads versus haphazardly leaving a visitor message for someone before turning in for the night.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow, if I could manage to get through that, I could probably get through any social situation! OK, maybe not 'any', but you know. I feel somewhat optimistic now!


----------



## Stilla

What do guys expect when they add random girls on skype and type "hi sex chat" as a first message?

I'm guessing: _oh yeeah type dirty to me faceless dude I've never talked to and with zero information about you on your profile. Just the way I like it aaah_

Question is, does that ever really work?


----------



## Elad

Mom randomly calls me, says shes at the airport and needs picking up..










The ****. I needed way more warning. Everything is a mess, I have like a week of dishes piled up and a clothes mountain looking like mini everest since my machine broke, aand its the middle of winter.

Pick her up, come back and fall asleep because its late. Wake up at 9am and everything is completely cleaned and tidy.










I missed you mom. Superwoman.



Stilla said:


> What do guys expect when they add random girls on skype and type "hi sex chat" as a first message?
> 
> I'm guessing: _oh yeeah type dirty to me faceless dude I've never talked to and with zero information about you on your profile. Just the way I like it aaah_
> 
> Question is, does that ever really work?


Sounds like a bot, I've had a few of those recently. Actually had a 10 minute conversation with one, I think I just wanted it to be real. (unfortunately srs)


----------



## probably offline

Stilla said:


> What do guys expect when they add random girls on skype and type "hi sex chat" as a first message?
> 
> I'm guessing: _oh yeeah type dirty to me faceless dude I've never talked to and with zero information about you on your profile. Just the way I like it aaah_
> 
> Question is, does that ever really work?


:lol

---

Also,

I just finished working out, and I want to recommend the exercise that starts at ~12.20(muscles you rarely use):






(and the whole thing, too)


----------



## moloko

I hate when people thank me for something I have all the pleasure doing. Makes me feel like I'm doing them a favour or going out of my way to do that for them. And I don't know how to make them understand that, if anything, it's me who's thankful for it. I know why that happens, I don't show affection for the people I like.


----------



## Buerhle

My front tires were a little low, so I put air in them, and only a little over 30 psi or whatever you call it.

But my car felt so weird driving it after that, like my front tires were like bricks.

?
Maybe I'm just being weird, but it's like I made a mistake putting air in my tires.

Weird post, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buerhle said:


> My front tires were a little low, so I put air in them, and only a little over 30 psi or whatever you call it.
> 
> But my car felt so weird driving it after that, like my front tires were like bricks.
> 
> ?
> Maybe I'm just being weird, but it's like I made a mistake putting air in my tires.
> 
> Weird post, lol.


Not weird - they are supposed ot be "supportive", not "squishy".


----------



## cybernaut

I now feel somewhat like a "soon-to-be" 22 year old (next month)/adult. I'm working this volunteer job+ attending school at the same time, dealing with people, living in a foreign area alone, and preparing for grad school/Masters degree once I get back to my native area. Pretty boring, I know. Regardless of my past and dealing with sh%tty people, it's time to grow up and move on.


----------



## millyxox

I could care but...nah


----------



## Perkins

Summer is officially here and it's hot as hell, so I'm boycotting pants until further notice. #stanceagainstpants


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Summer is officially here and it's hot as hell, so I'm boycotting pants until further notice. #stanceagainstpants


I've already been expressing my protest all day. Even currently.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've already been expressing my protest all day. Even currently.


----------



## Ckg2011

If I had my own country,


Everyone would live in castles. 

Healthcare would be free. 

The speed limit would 100 mph

Halloween would last all off October. 

There only be six hour work days Monday through Thursday.

Three day weekends. 

Pro Wrestling would be the national sport. 

Cannabis would legal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


>


God, I feel so objectified. My penis also has feelings and a need to be cuddled btw.


----------



## Ckg2011

Perkins said:


> Summer is officially here and it's hot as hell, so I'm boycotting pants until further notice. #stanceagainstpants


 I'm going to tweet this hashtag.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> My penis also has feelings and a need to be cuddled btw.


----------



## minimized

Listening to war veterans talk about how marijuana helped them with PTSD.

We will become a marijuana culture. There are growing calls to move this to soldiers, but... what about the rest of us? Some of us who are just as devastated and anxious and hopeless and are sick and tired of being inundated with useless drugs that happen to be legal and way too expensive...


----------



## Tokztero

I wanna congratulate the person behind the idea for the Rock Simulator game.


----------



## JAkDy

KelsKels said:


> I'm so done with all Japanese media. Seriously. F*** Japan and everything that comes out of there. Bullsh** half-a**ed strung together plots that make no damn sense with just plain _weird_ outlandish endings. So. Done. Japanese crap is so nonsensical.
> 
> Bring the hate. Don't even curr.


Kelsey you should try not aim hate towards one nation/group of people. Racism really should be finished in this day and age.

Because you're a white person in America you probably don't understand the hurt racism has cause you're part of the majority, but please try put yourself in the shoes of those who are subjected to it on a daily basis.
You really don't understand how much bullying like that can hurt sometimes.


----------



## KelsKels

JAkDy said:


> Kelsey you should try not aim hate towards one nation/group of people. Racism really should be finished in this day and age.
> 
> Because you're a white person in America you probably don't understand the hurt racism has cause you're part of the majority, but please try put yourself in the shoes of those who are subjected to it on a daily basis.
> You really don't understand how much bullying like that can hurt sometimes.


I'm not racist. I just dislike most Japanese entertainment. I forget I blocked you because you're overly sensitive to everything I say.

"Media" and "plots" make it pretty clear I'm just talking about a story. If I go on a rant about Italian made cars, does that make me racist?


----------



## JAkDy

KelsKels said:


> I'm not racist. I just dislike most Japanese entertainment. I forget I blocked you because you're overly sensitive to everything I say.
> 
> "Media" and "plots" make it pretty clear I'm just talking about a story. If I go on a rant about Italian made cars, does that make me racist?


This is what I'm referring to, if its only about entertainment then keep on point.


KelsKels said:


> F*** Japan and everything that comes out of there.


Again you probably can't understand as never being part of a minority. Nobody cares if you don't like Japanese media, some people don't. But keep on point.


----------



## KelsKels

Tokztero said:


> I wanna congratulate the person behind the idea for the Rock Simulator game.





JAkDy said:


> This is what I'm referring to, if its only about entertainment then keep on point.
> 
> Again you probably can't understand as never being part of a minority. Nobody cares if you don't like Japanese media, some people don't. But keep on point.


Yeah I should have been more specific on the second sentence. That was my fault and it was wrong. But still,telling me I'm white and don't understand racism/racial bullying is also racist. I was one of 3 white girls in my classes in elementary school. If you don't think I've been bullied for my skin color, you're very wrong. But bringing it up is a bit of a taboo, unless you want to start a war.

This is the elementary school I went to:

http://publicschoolsk12.com/elementary-schools/ca/ventura-county/062922004513.html

The city I grew up in was/is only 14% white.

Yeah... Never been a minority.


----------



## JAkDy

KelsKels said:


> Yeah I should have been more specific on the second sentence. That was my fault and it was wrong. But still,telling me I'm white and don't understand racism/racial bullying is also racist. I was one of 3 white girls in my classes in elementary school. If you don't think I've been bullied for my skin color, you're very wrong. But bringing it up is a bit of a taboo, unless you want to start a war.
> 
> This is the elementary school I went to:
> 
> http://publicschoolsk12.com/elementary-schools/ca/ventura-county/062922004513.html
> 
> The city I grew up in was/is only 14% white.
> 
> Yeah... Never been a minority.


I said due to being white (which you are, not racist pointing that out) in a country that is mostly white that you *probably* don't understand, I didn't say you definitely didn't. What I said was not racist, cause its not that you possibly don't understand due to your skin colour its due to belonging to the majority itself whatever that may be thus its not tied to race.

I'm really glad that you understand Kelsey that's brilliant 
City I live in is probably about 1% Asian if that, let alone Japanese (I'd dance for joy if 14% of my city was Japanese lol), 1% is more about solitude/loneliness than minority. Its about the whole picture of school, work, environment/culture, friends, media in the country and thus the country itself. 
So while it seems you do understand to a degree (which is great) its on a different level, not a level of not knowing ones place within your entire nation/english speaking society due to race so I'd argue its not the same.

The true equivalent (from your perspective) would be if you were growing up as a kid in South Korea right now amongst no other americans that you personally know other than your parents.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Whilst I have a fascination with the laws that govern the universe, I do not possess the mind to understand the language that explains them.


----------



## moloko

Impossible task no.122:

- Explaining to someone you enjoy being by yourself without them thinking there's something wrong with you.

#introvertstruggles


----------



## probably offline

hesitation marks said:


> Whilst I have a fascination with the laws that govern the universe, I do not possess the mind to understand the language that explains them.


That link in your sig, though. Good stuff.


----------



## eveningbat

I have washed the curtains from my room today.


----------



## probably offline

Also, I love the colours of foggy/cloudy weather. Looking out the window and seeing soft greys against soft greens makes me want to take my camera out. It's like there's a warm blanket over everything.


(ps. I'm posting so much today, I feel annoying)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just saw a Breaking Bad gif and I'm still bothered by how the acting talent was wasted in Godzilla. :bah

It wouldn't bother me so much if it was an all-round rubbish film, but there was such potential there and ehhhhhhhhh just, why? Why do you always do this blockbuster Hollywood film?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't like how YouTube changed the video player size. It means that the automatic setting is 480p instead of 360p. That's pretty annoying when the monthly data allowance is only like, 70 GB.


----------



## Citrine

I hear fireworks already.....thought July 4th was next week. :con


----------



## mattmc

_"The most amazing things that can happen to a human being will happen to you, if you just lower your expectations."_ - Phil


----------



## Glass Child

_"You are the greatest person in the world right now to me. You're just a stranger, but you made me feel so much better, I can't thank you enough. If only everyone was like you.."_

Sometimes it's easy to forget how much I enjoy seeing others happy. Usually I don't care for compliments but... I really liked this..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Hm, about an hour now until it's completely dark. Hooray.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

View attachment 47393
haha, omg, this was too funny.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Xavier is a top 10 name.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Omg, I just saw a picture, and I laughed at it for more than 5 minutes. :') that was the best laugh I've had in like, forever.


----------



## Equity

If you lot are us what number are we thinking of?


----------



## probably offline

The whole world must see this, I'm sorry


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> The whole world must see this, I'm sorry


In the forth pic the cat looks like he wants to take over the world, like he came up with a vicious plan or something.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Callsign said:


> If you lot are us what number are we thinking of?


I don't know why, but this is awesome.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Now for my random thought of the day, I think I should stop coming to this forum...**** sake with this boredom.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I don't know what to do with myself, yet I'm restless to do something.


----------



## Equity

Umpalumpa said:


> I don't know why, but this is awesome.


----------



## mezzoforte

I need to stop looking at clothes. :|


----------



## lyssado707

I need to start lurking here more again. I miss this place.


----------



## Elad

Ok so diary of a late night gym goer entry no. toohightocount

Don't know what it is with some guys, its like when they look at you its impossible to know whether they want to fhuck or fight. Seriously, its pretty much the exact same look, and without trying to stereotype its always middle eastern/Indian guys. I'm guessing the whole alpha/beta thing is a big deal over there.

So tonight its just me and another guy I've never seen before. Guy looks iranian and has a gold chain, his chest hair out, muscle tee, lifting gloves and is the definition of skinny fat with no discernible muscle. Oh and he has a receding(?) I'm not sure if thats what to call it. I mean it was growing _backwards_ almost like he'd had a hair transplant then slathered it with grease. Dat shine tho. Dat shine.

Guy seriously just stands in between his sets staring right at me as I'm working out. Its not even subtle either, hes like leaning on the dumbbell rack and watching me as if at the zoo. I've had this happen a lot so I didn't care all that much (why do the brown guys always do this to me. srsly.) except he didn't stop. In fact he was actively TRYING to look me in the fhucking eyes. wtf brah. wtf.

I'm already feeling awful (tub of icecream 30minutes earlier ftfl). So I just get up and move over, which is when he _immediately_ while making sure I see, moves over looking at the weight I was using and busts out a few reps trying his hardest not to look like hes having trouble (trying to control his breath and failing) holding it and nonchalantly stares me down again. Dude is trolling me hard. I've got the middle eastern receding haired fonz styling all over me tonight, and I feel so bloated I'm throwing in the towel.

Well done greased up Iranian guy. You win this round. ****er.

He stared me down until I left, it was like some animal kingdom sh*t. I could feel his sense of accomplishment, that he thought he alpha'd me out.

#betaboyproblems


----------



## moloko

Sometimes distance brings people together. You have to leave for people to start thinking of you. World's upside down.


----------



## mattmc

Why do I keep going back to that site?

Is it a form of masochism?

The people there don't like me. I don't fit in at all. Sure it feels familiar but it's not like there was even a time when I did belong. It's always been like this. Yet I keep going back.


----------



## Fat Man

I went insane an hour ago and I've been spazzing out like a crazed doofus ever since.










This is really getting out of hand...


----------



## Dissonance

People are awful then talk crap about other awful people like they suddenly are a saint. **** off when you redeem yourself and admit your own **** ups I'll give a ****.


----------



## cosmicslop

i shouldn't have gone to take a nap after eating a slice of pizza with a ****ton of red pepper flakes on it. i'm not too fond about having vivid dreams being hunted by a serial killer with a self-mutilated eye who calmly says "can you stop saying just kill me already? it's annoying" to my dying grandfather. my subconscious hates me.


----------



## Elad

mrw i can hear the 60 year old asian couple above me rocking the bed like an earthquake hit at 4am










followed by a little admiration for the wrinkly dick game, so strong even after so many decades. goodjob asian man.










then i realize i'm 24 lying in bed alone at 4am listening and cheering on an elderly couple bangout










cringElad reporting for duty sir.


----------



## millenniumman75

Perkins said:


> Summer is officially here and it's hot as hell, so I'm boycotting pants until further notice. #stanceagainstpants


Are you in the Eastern U.S.?
I thought it was just me, but YES, it's freakin' humid, BAY-BEEE

I go outside to check on my "palm tree" that THRIVES in the summer.....60 seconds and I am sweatin' relentless. Paxil or no Paxil, this is a mess!



RelinquishedHell said:


> I've already been expressing my protest all day. Even currently.


Yes.


----------



## mcpon

The sun rises in the east.


----------



## Cam1

7777, never posting again.


----------



## Gwynevere

Yikes, I've really let my inbox get overwhelmed on this site, 40 unread messages! I need to clean this up.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

"I do desire we may be better strangers."

~Shakespeare

Yet I wish I had desired this earlier.


----------



## Fat Man

I... I was nice today. Nice to those insipid little monkeys, answering their stupid letters. My hands... DIRTY! THE DIRT... IT WON'T COME OFF!


----------



## Elad

note to self: dont ever eat 300g of lentils at once again. ever.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Red Bull, you're making me feel good. I'll give it an our before I'm twitchy and uncertain of life again.


----------



## mezzoforte

I wish I had a cute pair of capris to wear.


----------



## cosmicslop

Just when I wanted sriracha sauce, it's gone. I'm desperate. I'm going to check to see if it's in washing machine or dryer.










edit: I'm checking my dog's urn.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bean and cheese burritos + Cosmos = Lonely evening alone.


----------



## Fat Man

Why do I even bother sometimes -.-


----------



## Elad

seeing a girl without makeup for the first time










sorry... do i know you from somewhere?


----------



## tea111red

I look forward to the day when someone new comes into my life.


----------



## mattmc

Those who prosper under the shadow of the moon would do well to avoid harsh light. For what strengthens you is also indicative of your weakness.


----------



## millenniumman75

*108,900th post!*


----------



## Pompeii

millenniumman75 said:


> *109,000th post!*


Your internal calculator needs new batteries.


----------



## millenniumman75

Pompeii said:


> Your internal calculator needs new batteries.


:lol that's the first time that has ever happened. 
I will fix it. Change your quote for me :lol.
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I wouldn't kill to win a war I don't get what they do it for


----------



## PandaBearx

It sounds like the revolutionary war is going on outside my house.


----------



## Polar

This forum is just... not like it was.

It pretty much blows right now.

Final post.


----------



## Paxous

I will just mesturbate and go to sleep..
wake up, do the best i can and in like 24h repeat..

also there are 2 people listening as i make sounds like moving and keytrokes..
or maybe they are not, but i have psychochis so i am never sure i just assume they are..

oh and my internet is too slow to go watch porn movies so i will have to rely in memory/fantasis.. daamm!!

maybe i skipt it today... hmm nah... bye cant write more, i need my hand now =)

ps:I will probably get in trouble because of this post..
pss: wrote it with my left hand  im skilled xD
just kiding xD...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Huh.. my smile seems to become less ugly the more I do it.


----------



## mattmc

No man or woman can be strong, gentle, pure, and good, without the world being better for it and without someone being helped and comforted by the very existence of that goodness. - Phillips Brooks


----------



## coeur_brise

Feeling crap. But today I loved the fact that I could request "orange" in response to "What you like to drink" at the chinese buffet. And yes, it was orange soda.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nanorell8 said:


> Why do I even bother sometimes -.-


----------



## moloko

I have a serious crush on Marion Cotillard.


----------



## A Void Ant

Wake up everyday, you never know what or whom may surprise you.


----------



## fineline

heartburn sucks


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Some people who post on these boards.. lol

Dictate to me how others should behave and then do the exact thing which you accused them of to start with. I guess it's true what they say about opinions and *******s after all.


----------



## huh

Excuse me while I go drink until I black out then stab myself in the face with a rusty spork.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

fineline said:


> heartburn sucks


Got any baking soda? A small spoonful in a cup of water...gone.


----------



## millenniumman75

huh said:


> Excuse me while I go drink until I black out then stab myself in the face with a rusty spork.


 I thought sporks were made of plastic.



millenniumman75 said:


> *109,000th post!*





Pompeii said:


> Your internal calculator needs new batteries.


Not anymore! It's Fixed! :yay


----------



## WillYouStopDave

the cheat said:


> Got any baking soda? A small spoonful in a cup of water...gone.


 Make sure it fully dissolves first. Highly abrasive stuff in your stomach possibly being ground into the walls of it by chunks of food tends to do some damage.


----------



## coeur_brise

Dammit I wish I had more Cheetos. Is this my life. Chips?


----------



## shelbster18

I just want my dad to go to jail. He tried to kill me so I don't give two ****s about him. He disgusts me. Sick, disgusting scum of this earth he is. I wish I could kill him in self defense and get away with it because I'd be defending myself. I should be able to kill him for him trying to kill me. It's just not fair. I hate looking at his stupid face all the time and he hardly ever seems to work. He got two whole weeks off and gets one week off every month and works four days a week and gets paid when he doesn't work. Yet, he still complains acting like he works constantly. I wish he did work all the time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

when i make a joke around a new group of people

lol


----------



## Marakunda

I wanna do all the drugs.


----------



## Gwynevere

How come I can't write on my foot in pencil, but I can write on my foot calluses?


----------



## SilentLyric

I should watch some anime.


----------



## Rickets

shelbster18 said:


> I just want my dad to go to jail. He tried to kill me so I don't give two ****s about him. He disgusts me. Sick, disgusting scum of this earth he is. I wish I could kill him in self defense and get away with it because I'd be defending myself. I should be able to kill him for him trying to kill me. It's just not fair. I hate looking at his stupid face all the time and he hardly ever seems to work. He got two whole weeks off and gets one week off every month and works four days a week and gets paid when he doesn't work. Yet, he still complains acting like he works constantly. I wish he did work all the time.


 He tried to kill you? Are the authorities not taking it seriously?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I noticed that at the shop I went to today, in the change rooms, there were 5 female stalls, and only 3 male ones.

DA *** IS DIS BUL****


----------



## Elad

went to buy some icecream at the supermarket and saw four flavour mixed one called "awesome family 4 some".


----------



## Winds

I really have no idea what it is I want out of life. In fact, I go into a complete introspective shutdown as soon as life questions are asked. I don't have the answers and probably won't for awhile.


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> went to buy some icecream at the supermarket and saw four flavour mixed one called "awesome family 4 some".


Thats funny lol
i have a similar story. A few days ago my lil cuz pointedly said my 7 cal per lollies that i buy is called 'double D' and i had never noticed cos the packaging was so nondescript. And youre eating ice cream in winter? You crazy

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Stilla

It is AMAZING how manipulative people can be on here.










That is all.

(also if the people who are involved read this I'm sure you'll get a kick out of making me uncomfortable as ****... again. You're welcome)


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Huh, there are some pretty strange, and gruesome pics on 4chan.

MAYBE 4CHAN SHOULD BE CALLED GORE-CHAN

PUUUUUUUUUNZ


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Lish3rs

Life likes to put me in seemingly impossible situations :blank

Well there's nothing left to do other than focusing on becoming a better person and moving on up :clap


----------



## Monotony

My cats pissed at me for taking away the bird she caught, won't even look at me right now :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Purple and snot green make a nice color combination.

*:sus:umukeukeuke


----------



## cosmicslop

My dark circles have gotten dark enough that they're telling me they want to start a black metal band.


----------



## rdrr

What are you gonna do, when the world don't orbit around you


----------



## Citrine

I like when people sing in harmony with me. That's always nice.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wonder if she thinks about me as much I think of her. ...maybe.


----------



## Winds

Lately I've been in a very laid back mode musically.


----------



## Elad

nominate myself for worst wm/pm replier on sas.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Britney Spears is ugly without her makeup.


----------



## JustThisGuy

One does not simply stop dreaming of past crushes; never-weres.


----------



## Cyan22

I wish this tune would stop playing in my head at random times of the day....it doesn't even fit with what i'm doing.

When was the last time I actually heard that song anyway?


----------



## Gwynevere

I started to blog :roll

Let's see how long I keep that up


----------



## tea111red

This trend here of males changing their gender to "female" isn't even that amusing. I think all it does is create more distrust on the internet.


----------



## diamondheart89

tea111red said:


> This trend here of males changing their gender to "female" isn't even that amusing. I think all it does is create more distrust on the internet.


:sus

How do we know you're a female, tea111red? If that's even your real name.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Regrets, regrets everywhere...


----------



## meganmila

Finding new music gives me a great feeling. Like sort of a high. I have been moody earlier and found new music just now and now I'm all better. I guess this is what I need.

Now I miss him. I thought I didn't care but I guess deep down I do. He didn't respond to my email. He may see this who knows but I don't get why I do care a lot. We don't have that much in common. We argue. I dunno, he made me feel good about myself. 

I dunno why I'm saying this on this site.


I think a best place for me would me being on drugs and at a music festival. Since music gives me a high already. I have already experienced that once, but then I got faint. Maybe I got too excited.


----------



## tea111red

diamondheart89 said:


> :sus
> 
> How do we know you're a female, tea111red? If that's even your real name.


I think you know what I meant. I'll just take this as you trying to pick a fight.


----------



## sonic431

I don't get why people are obsessing over Lebron...


----------



## diamondheart89

tea111red said:


> I think you know what I meant. I'll just take this as you trying to pick a fight.


That was a joke. :um Coz.. you know....playing on the unknown gender thing.. er nvmind.


----------



## tea111red

diamondheart89 said:


> That was a joke. :um


Okay, then.


----------



## meganmila

Also good bodies on big brother.


----------



## Gwynevere

meganmila said:


> Finding new music gives me a great feeling. Like sort of a high. I have been moody earlier and found new music just now and now I'm all better. I guess this is what I need.


I totally feel this way when I find a new band that I like! I'm not satisfied with the music I already know, I need to find new music and then listen to it over and over again. It's so exciting.


----------



## meganmila

Gwynevere said:


> I totally feel this way when I find a new band that I like! I'm not satisfied with the music I already know, I need to find new music and then listen to it over and over again. It's so exciting.


Do you want suggestions?


----------



## Gwynevere

meganmila said:


> Do you want suggestions?


Sure!

Also, do you ever post in the what are you listening to now thread?


----------



## meganmila

Gwynevere said:


> Sure!
> 
> Also, do you ever post in the what are you listening to now thread?


I dunno, if you like same music as I do lol.

And no I don't. I used to but I got lazy.

The recent ones I found.

Vance joy- Riptide

Sir Sly - Gold ( Betablock3r remix) I usually don't like remixes. It's not that often.

HAIM - Forever

Bear Hands- Giants

I usually like indie type of alternative music. Sometimes dance music. I like some of Calvin harris's stuff. Neon Indain. Washed out. I love them. Those are more electronic/chill wave stuff. Wild Cub - Thunder clatter is a good song. Also Home by now - Bombay Bicycle club.

I dunno if those are your type though.


----------



## Elad

the great battle of penor and vogina rages on, while the genders carrying each can never truly understand each others plight, because from birth they either land on one side or the other genetically.

~the eternal struggle~ of complete fhuckwits


----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## eveningbat

A stroll in the park is on my mind now but it looks like it might rain soon.


----------



## shelbster18

I can't send long PMs anymore since I have to use this Tablet. :S


----------



## Elad

Only just realizing how bad at being an adult I am. I'm always taking my little cousins (7 and 11) places/picking them up in my car, and I always have rnb/hiphop radio stations on. Well, I think its starting to rub off on them..

The song playing is Gold Digger and I look to my side and see the 11 year old doing the subconscious head nod like this:










Look in the back seat and the 7yr old girl is doing the same but also mouthing along with the lyrics, which are censored so she has no idea that she just singing along "she aint messin with no broke broke"

At first I think nothing of it, in fact I start head nodding with them










but then it hits me..










this is the taste and the standard I'm instilling into these kids.. from these hoes aint loyal to every song almost literally saying "shorty imma fk u". I've ruined these kids. I should have been throwing on the mozart every time I saw them.

I dun goofd.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'd like to fall in love if that's okay cool thx


----------



## coeur_brise

I wonder if he thinks of her whenever he doesn't think of me.


----------



## shelbster18

I might as well have a disease the way people act around me and the way they look at me. *sigh*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should shower & take a stroll in the scorching sun after this game


----------



## JustThisGuy

No, just you.


----------



## laysiaj

Ha, always. 
Always dig the guy who has somebody else.
Men really should be more up front. Especially when it's obvious I like you. 
Idiot.


----------



## MariLushi

I had a really nice time with him today, my brother and his bf were supposed to watch the game with us but they decided to watch it with friends instead and I was left alone with you. I was nervous and I know you were too, I like that you seem interested in what I do and that you are eager to learn what I love the most. Ugh I want to tell you what I feel so badly even if you dont feel the same, I just want you to know.


----------



## Citrine

Idk, whateva it is, leave me outta it peas...


----------



## moloko

Staying hungry because you don't feel like cooking and because you don't want to make the call to order a pizza. Nice.


----------



## LittleMerlin

Sitting in front of the computer all day and ignoring poor cats waiting outside to feed them is wrong.


----------



## caflme

Hitting Restart instead of Shut Down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to suck it up & get my **** together



moloko said:


> Staying hungry because you don't feel like cooking and because you don't want to make the call to order a pizza. Nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These are probably the best days of summer in terms of temperature & I've not left the apartment at all but to take out the trash or for late night strolls


----------



## coeur_brise

Why am I freaking out. Is it because I doubted when I should have had faith? Then again, who wants doubt? No one is attracted to that.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Did I miss something? Did I mess up? Should I have said something? Maybe I shouldn't have said anything...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Such autotune
Much repetitive
So techno

Wow


----------



## PlayerOffGames

CravingBase!...they say he's waste they make him hate no light a shady place no food they take his plate no luv a crazy state too much pain to wait too much rage for faith soul left in an unstable shape its been slain and raped will he raise the stakes and change his fate and be labeled great right now theres no will so save him grace


----------



## MuckyMuck

'To _prolong doubt_ was to _prolong hope_.'

Yeah, you just got _Bronte'd!_


----------



## moloko

My hands look like elephant skin at low light.


----------



## millenniumman75

How dare they use a cute girl's face to talk about foster care - I bet she HAS parents!
She's an illegal immigrant coming into the United States!


----------



## moloko

millenniumman75 said:


> How dare they use a cute girl's face to talk about foster care - I bet she HAS parents!


So only ugly ones lose their parents?


> She's an illegal immigrant coming into the United States!


So she doesn't deserve sympathy and lose her human rights?


----------



## millenniumman75

moloko said:


> So only ugly ones lose their parents?
> 
> So she doesn't deserve sympathy and lose her human rights?


Send her back home - she needs to be here legally! She needs to be with her FAMILIA!
They are catering to liberals. Pay for me! My parents are too lazy to raise me!


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> How dare they use a cute girl's face to talk about foster care - I bet she HAS parents!
> She's an illegal immigrant coming into the United States!


Well, this definitely fits the "*Random*" in "Random Thought of the Day".

MM75 - are you feeling OK? Did you mean to post this somewhere else, or...?


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Well, this definitely fits the "*Random*" in "Random Thought of the Day".
> 
> MM75 - are you feeling OK? Did you mean to post this somewhere else, or...?


Nah - I am very tired today.

I was just having fun with the GIF.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> Nah - I am very tired today.
> 
> I was just having fun with the GIF.


What GIF? :b

I plugged in some of your words to Google and got this:


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> What GIF? :b
> 
> I plugged in some of your words to Google and got this:


 :eek :lol - well, at least there is a woman with red white and blue on.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> :eek :lol - well, *at least there is a woman with red white and blue on*.


Nice catch; Google is on the ball.


----------



## Stilla

Everytime I see that person's username I'm struck with this vague feeling of familiarity.
I can't even remember if we've talked, but if we haven't, why do I remember his username...

This be a very weird feeling.


----------



## moloko

SAS said:


> We can't help you ignore yourself.


This site is gaining life of its own. Now it even has a sense of humour. We should all run while we still can.


----------



## Elad

was watching sam and cat on nickelodeon (no not alone had a kid with me) and was some disturbing similarities to breaking bad and meth cooking.

the episode was called "blue dog soda" and was about the gang brewing this outlawed discontinued soda drink called blue dog, which obviously was a blue liquid they had to sneak around with selling on the low. they even had a whole secret back room that looked like a chemistry set come meth lab.

maybe i'm just reading too much into this but man the makers of these shows are ****ed up.

the big guy in charge is dan schneider, and i wouldnt be surprised if the rumors are true. rumors being he pulls a backroom casting couch on all these stars so they can have their shows.

so next time you see victoria justice, ariana grande or any other of those nickelodeon girls just remember this face










was kissing those lips

be jelly


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lol, my mum said like, an hour ago that she was like when she was my age (in terms of SA), only she was much worse.

Lmao, yeah, I bet. My SA is much worse than people realize.


----------



## moloko

All good things come to an end.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know how people can hate green tea. I can get why they wouldn't like it, because it can be quite.. flavourless? Especially if you use tea bags, but it just doesn't seem strong enough to be something hateable hmmmm.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Elad

winter and no heater.

days like this i wish i had a girl to spoon, or even a dog or two. actually a girl and two dogs sounds nice. would even settle for kidnapping a hedgehog from the street at this point.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I remembered i loved playing Mortal Kombat on my Sega Megadrive when i was a kid. I was like the best in my house, then again i was the best at every game because i was obsessed with gaming.
Anyway, i remember my cousin came up and he started playing it with us. But he found out how to do that kick with Liu Kang, the one where he jumped up and kicked you in the chest loads of times, like if he was tap-dancing on your chest basically. You couldn't block it and nobody ever used it in our house it was like a rule.
But the little b*stard kept doing it, no matter what, he did it against every player and we couldn't really do anything because his dad was there.


----------



## blue2

Mortal combat I was good with balrog the slidy punch attack was good...


----------



## MuckyMuck

I can't really remember balrog, he was probably in the "...VS Street Fighter" ones, never really played them, or rather i can't remember.
The funny thing is i hate fighting games now.

Here was the kick by the way, this was like playing my cousin:


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Persephone The Dread said:


> clever, actually confused me for a minute haha.


lol, me too.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow, videos about the iPhone 6 seem to prove incredibly popular. Marques Brownlee's video about the iPhone 6 display has hit 5.3 million views in a week. :l


----------



## Elad

the praying mantis is such an underrated and under appreciated insect, always mind blown when people are afraid of them or "ew get it off me". i mean its not like they are poisonous, what you see is what you get, aside from the mouth of little scythes which wont harm you.

dem eyes that you can see tracking you, that sway with the wind and most importantly the ferociousness when tracking prey whether its around its size or a bit bigger. could seriously just watch a mantis for hours stalking down things and picking fights. my favourite insect predator, maybe predator period. would raise and love tenderly/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm starting to think about joining a support group, and I think I know of one in my area. The question is, will I be able to summon to the courage?


----------



## Marakunda

This video is the greatest thing right now.


----------



## Elad

when the last group of indian night shift workers leave the gym at 1am










just me and some justin bieber/miley cyrus singing to dumbells and throwing in a cheeky moonwalk until the first person arrives catching me mid song so i have to pretend like i was just yawning and gtfo


----------



## housebunny

Marakunda said:


> This video is the greatest thing right now.


:lol i gotta ring in there last night


----------



## Pompeii

the cheat said:


> I'm just the luckiest guy ever, no big deal.


Poutine?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ah, 9GAG. You're always here for me at least!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I noticed that Techradar ditched their new look a couple of weeks after installing it. That's a good thing, the new style really sucked.


----------



## shelbster18

I don't even know what's going on anymore. Feel like everyone's taking advantage of me. :mum


----------



## Elad

Elad said:


> the praying mantis is such an underrated and under appreciated insect, always mind blown when people are afraid of them or "ew get it off me". i mean its not like they are poisonous, what you see is what you get, aside from the mouth of little scythes which wont harm you.
> 
> dem eyes that you can see tracking you, that sway with the wind and most importantly the ferociousness when tracking prey whether its around its size or a bit bigger. could seriously just watch a mantis for hours stalking down things and picking fights. my favourite insect predator, maybe predator period. would raise and love tenderly/10
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8t6p0orlx1rym68yo1_500.gif[img]
> 
> [img]http://37.media.tumblr.com/99a8e2218ec0a6f986842c7777ad29cc/tumblr_mxcxfvoS5o1rgj6reo1_400.gif[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> this is what i mean by underrated, everyone sleeping on the mantis man
> 
> [img]http://38.media.tumblr.com/75c3c368fcac3f6a77af52589b0fcf20/tumblr_mwfuy21O991shoaozo1_500.jpg


----------



## Elad

orsomething said:


> aside from dragonflies or damselflies, i'd say most insects are under-appreciated
> 
> mantises are badasss tho like they kill goddamn hummingbirds and have amazing variations in features
> 
> have u ever seen flower mantids
> 
> this is specifically, a spiny flower mantid
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dRXt4Lq.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [img]http://www.whatsthatbug.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/spiny_flower_mantis_south_africa_ryan_2.jpg[img]
> 
> orchid mantis
> 
> [img]http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/files/2013/08/orchid-mantis.png[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> [img]http://cdn3.sbnation.com/imported_assets/1246453/neau4z_medium.gif
> 
> i want them so bad, they are so beautiful
> 
> the badassness is what drew me in, used to find them and just watch as they eyed up crickets bigger than themselves but still tried to take them down, no fear at all, they really are incredible creatures. so elegant


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Red licorice is probably the best candy ever.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Omg Howie is the Junsu in backstreet boys, he is another dolphin!

just random, but it made my heart race for 10 seconds


----------



## deeeanabanana

Oh I also thought today that maybe trying not to believe in God was actually God's plan for me now... /facepalms


----------



## Blue Dino

After 10 shots of hard liquor and 2 glasses of wine, I could still type... yeah...


----------



## orsomething

so there are these things existing around us which is p cool



Blue Dino said:


> After 10 shots of hard liquor and 2 glasses of wine, I could still type... yeah...


an irishman's liver

u got one


----------



## ScotJones

Usually, nothing bothers me but when i am alone and someone knocks at the door, this thing bothers me a lot and get disturbed.:mum


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran into an old best friend of mine from high school and she looks at me as some outsider and she could not open a single layer of her shell to. It just makes me depressed being aware of that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wonder how I can get some alcohol...? I can't drink at home, but I could probably drink at others' houses, maybe. Shame I have no friends.


----------



## moloko

My awkwardness is through the roof today... So so bad.


----------



## sad vlad

''This page has had *666* visits.''

:evil


----------



## Elad

watched guy at the supermarket pull a big bottle of fanta off the shelf and start drinking it there and then before hes even paid for it. didnt think that was even legal, he put it back in his trolly but still. how do you get to the point you think that **** is socially acceptable behavior. or maybe he just doesnt give a **** anymore, he was wearing socks with flipflops like this:










so probably the case

on another note if anyone on here gets a skype add from a "ccraftbone" dont accept. guy checked my ip and ddos'd me after threatening to for an hour while pretending to be 14. weirdo. couldnt figure out what the hell was wrong with him, but then i realized he plays minecraft.


----------



## fineline

cant wait till my finger heals


----------



## pineapplebun

I wanna be as happy as this elephant.


----------



## shelbster18

No one wants me to stay with them. I'm thinking about death again. I have nowhere to go. Everyone's avoiding me like the plague. They don't want me out of this house. I just wish I could get away from my dad. I have to hide. Its been nine days and counting. I'm getting angry thoughts.


----------



## Marakunda

http://www.toonamiaftermath.com/

This site gives me life.
It's always there for me when I've got nothing else.


----------



## Elad

Cycling back from the gym at 4:30am and of course theres a rain storm. While I'm wearing shorts. And its 3°C. Annnd.. ****.

So its pretty bad and some guy pulls up (he was alone) and asks if I want a lift. Good samaritan? Maybe, but I really don't feel like getting stabbed tonight, or ever. The risk you have a switchblade, duct tape and anal beads under your seat is too damn high. Too damn high.

I'm far too young to make a long term commitment to your sex pit come dungeon, although the idea of rubbing lotion on my skin is great and will improve my complexion, I think I'll do it alone. 

Thanks stranger!


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> watched guy at the supermarket pull a big bottle of fanta off the shelf and start drinking it there and then before hes even paid for it. didnt think that was even legal, he put it back in his trolly but still. how do you get to the point you think that **** is socially acceptable behavior. or maybe he just doesnt give a **** anymore, he was wearing socks with flipflops like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so probably the case
> 
> on another note if anyone on here gets a skype add from a "ccraftbone" dont accept. guy checked my ip and ddos'd me after threatening to for an hour while pretending to be 14. weirdo. couldnt figure out what the hell was wrong with him, but then i realized he plays minecraft.


Hmmm......he's got hooves like the devil himself. He's out to kill, STEAL, and destroy.


----------



## millenniumman75

pineapplebun said:


> I wanna be as happy as this elephant.


OMG - He gets a GOLD MEDAL in that Olympic sport! :yay


----------



## Citrine

It's kinda hard hearing younger kids constantly put so much pressure on themselves for their appearances these days . Maybe it's always been like that, and I just never noticed it at that age...but it's hard to watch when they tie so much of their worth into it. I don't remember the pressure being to that degree when I was younger. But idk, I was a bit absent minded back then lol...not that I'm cured of that now -_-


----------



## cosmicslop

Dr. Paltzert, as this is an area in your expertise, could you give us your professional opinion based on your analysis on whether the warming of the Pacific Ocean "El Niño will bring rainfall that could help the 4 year long drought in California in the next few months?



> "El Niño is wimping out," said U.S. climatologist Bill Patzert NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in La Cañada Flintridge[...]


Thanks. We're putting your quote in our news article about this serious issue.

edit: We're casual as **** here in Cali.


----------



## Whatev

So I'm driving when all of a sudden this car comes behind me tailgating, high beaming, laying on the horn while I'm already above the speed limit. I move to the side thinking maybe its an emergency turns out he just wanted to get to the strip club faster. Like damn, dude really needed some lap dances.


----------



## KelsKels

I have decided that medium length hair on dudes is definitely the most attractive. I mean...










Yesssshhh.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

LMFAO I'm surrounded by so much scum at school. 

Today, in Science, the teacher spent more time saying "listen please" "just listen guys" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen" "listen"

Guys guys guys guys guys... please just shut the **** up. k thx bye


----------



## moloko




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I paid for that allergy med, it says 24 hours & here I am with my nose going nuts again. At least there's lemon ginger tea...


----------



## Elad

thinking back about a couple of years ago around new years, i was camping with some friends/others and this one girl says to me "ok if you had to choose between saving your best friends life or a whole town of people what would you do".

i just looked at her blankly and said "are you srs?". she looked back and me and said "of course, and i would choose my best friend straight away."

should have taken this as the signal this ***** was bat**** insane. even after i asked "about the babies and children" she didnt change, then when i said i would have to save town she just said "you dont have a best friend do you?". 

ouch.

broad punched me straight in the old feelmaker. shes one of those uppity daddys girls who gives the evil eye for the smallest things, always looking down on people and saying **** like the above, and she wonders why i'm not interested in talking to her. el-o-el. go message someone else.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wanted to ask what was wrong, but a bloody silence filled the room. Not that I could have offered much.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> thinking back about a couple of years ago around new years, i was camping with some friends/others and this one girl says to me "ok if you had to choose between saving your best friends life or a whole town of people what would you do".
> 
> i just looked at her blankly and said "are you srs?". she looked back and me and said "of course, and i would choose my best friend straight away."
> 
> should have taken this as the signal this ***** was bat**** insane. even after i asked "about the babies and children" she didnt change, then when i said i would have to save town she just said "you dont have a best friend do you?".
> 
> ouch.
> 
> broad punched me straight in the old feelmaker. shes one of those uppity daddys girls who gives the evil eye for the smallest things, always looking down on people and saying **** like the above, and she wonders why i'm not interested in talking to her. el-o-el. go message someone else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

106F yesterday and now it's 75F and rainy. I'll take it.


----------



## moloko

whiterabbit said:


> I live alone and I'm stuck in a dress.
> 
> Help?
> 
> The zipper is caught on the fabric and I can't unjam it. I'm willing to take a pair of scissors to it if all hope becomes lost but if anyone has any bright ideas...?


Put some oil in it, that might help. With the tip of the scissor try to unjam the fabric, if you can reach it. My experience with that is that it's all about pulling to the direction the zip came as strongly as possible too.

Worst case, cut just the part that it's in the zip and sow it again.


----------



## blue2

whiterabbit said:


> I live alone and I'm stuck in a dress.
> 
> Help?
> 
> The zipper is caught on the fabric and I can't unjam it. I'm willing to take a pair of scissors to it if all hope becomes lost but if anyone has any bright ideas...?


Alone really sucks I hate people being alone but zips that got stuck on me before just got broken not zips on dresses I don't wear dresses except for special occassions....:tiptoe


----------



## moloko

whiterabbit said:


> Yeah I'm trying with the scissors to cut the part of fabric that's stuck but it's at the most awkward difficult-to-reach place it could be. And I can't really get a good enough grip to pull the zip properly. Oh well.


I doubt this will work, but if you really like the dress and want to try everything before cutting it, try to make a hook tied to a string and then and pull the zip that way. Who knows, that might even work.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no...i aint going nowhere


----------



## moloko

whiterabbit said:


> Man, I've nearly stabbed myself in the back with a pair of scissors now. I should be in a special home.


lol So, how did you work it out? Did you manage to save the dress?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yesterday, I was doing my usual thing (nothing) while being the awkward outsider in a class group as always, and the teacher was saying some crap, and suddenly she's like "Isn't that right, Brad?" and thanks to SA, I made a complete fool of myself by not saying anything.

This isn't the first time this ***** has done this to me. I call it bullying, she's fully aware that I have social anxiety disorder. I'm bloody tired of being ridiculed by this stupid fat scumbag.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames

where the hell have you been?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

*From Boredom Springs Refuse*

What is the meaning?
Is there one?
I stand here and you stand there and we look as we do and wander our life's path.
What is the purpose?
Is there meaning behind every word, every whisper, every look, every broken tree branch&#8230;what?
Who are you?
Do you stand tall or do you hide amongst the brushes?
Does it matter so long as the clay brings life to its purpose&#8230;or is there a purpose?
Taking deep breaths and saying our last words of love or hatred against one another, before we blend into the gray and become a part of the whole.
What masks do we wear?
What poetry do we share?
What, what, what?
Should there be shattering? Should there be a spring? Or is there more of a soft whimper as we lay dying here?
Damn!
It all becomes muddled mush and mud and blood and for not.
For not.
For not.
For not?
Erm&#8230;sure, why not?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

beautiful!


----------



## False Protagonist

My neighbour is having a party. I wish I could join them.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## moloko

mattmc said:


>


This song was once just another one in my ipod. It was only after listening it in the grocery store radio that I realized I like it a lot. I may or may not have started singing it.


whiterabbit said:


> Yes, contortion and scissor-rage saved the day. There's just an easily sewable hole in the dress.


Nice.  It could've been worse.


----------



## mattmc

moloko said:


> This song was once just another one in my ipod. It was only after listening it in the grocery store radio that I realized I like it a lot. I may or may not have started singing it.[/SIZE]


Yeah John Mayer does some fantastic stuff. Gravity really speaks to me. 

_Oh I'll never know what makes this man
With all the love that his heart can stand
Dream of ways to throw it all away_

Singing in public is fun. I miss doing that.


----------



## KelsKels

Oh man.. I think I've developed quite the addiction to online shopping. Maybe I'll post one or two of the many outfits I bought. I know no one cares.. but I have no friends to show them to.


----------



## Kakumbus

Nobody wants to hear it, no one is ready to do anything to help themselves either, they rather focus on their belief and keep their dying habit then do anything to finally get better, only a very few got what it takes to see outside the box and do what is required and only a even smaller few is going to tell others about it.


----------



## Elad

i love my family but holy **** they are frustrating to be around. biggest reason being my grandma/uncle seem to say all this random **** that isn't true at all, i mean they just regurgitate things they hear but hear slightly wrong. its incredible. everyone else eats this **** up, while i'm just sitting there trying to hold my tongue since if i correct them i get the "well how do you know" "well i guess you know everything" "i was waiting for elad to say something, no i'm right"

god damn it moth****ing **** wrecking **** beast.

i was just on the wikipedia last night and i know you're ****ing wrong, stop trying to act like you know ****

gran: yeah the commonwealth games are older than the olympic games

me: ... how is that even possible, with you know, ancient greece and stuff

gran: no the commonwealth definitely came first, used to be called the empire games, trust me

---

uncle: yeah avengers is the highest grossing movie of all time now

me: i think you mean highest weekend because i know for sure it not no1 all time

uncle: no i saw it in the news, tis definitely no1

me: no seriously. i know without a doubt its not no1

uncle: yeah well how do you know that? pretty sure you're wrong elad. heard it on the news.

---










i would be fine if this just happened every now and again but its practically every ****ing time we're all together now, the kids are listening and going to say this **** in the future and look like idiots. not even just frivolous facts, even basic things like "all the fat of egg is in the white" and such are rustling the living **** out of me. ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope this turns out to be a good experience


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Neo said:


> Following on from the "What's Bothering You Right Now?" thread, the original 'Random Thought of the Day' is being closed and this one is a continuation of that.
> 
> Reason being is that the larger the thread, the more strain that is put on the server. If there is server overload, one of the effects is the most recent posts on a thread not being seen.
> 
> Old thread here:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/random-thought-of-the-day-19685/


----------



## Justlittleme

KelsKels said:


> Oh man.. I think I've developed quite the addiction to online shopping. Maybe I'll post one or two of the many outfits I bought. I know no one cares.. but I have no friends to show them to.


i'd look at them =]


----------



## PlayerOffGames

no, Administrator...reporting and having a confidential discussion about it isnt going to do anything...dont talk to me about "calling out" and "public"...i do exactly what they do...why dont you understand that?...how dare you?....hoowwww daaaaarrrrrrrreeeeee you?...and what do you mean by "baiting?"...what makes you think i do that?...why are you defending people who are violent on purpose in a way so they cant be touched?...they choose to stay like that cuz they dont know how else to feel good...just let me do my SAS job...and why did you pm me without telling me the reason why you deleted what i wrote in my signature...why should i listen to you when i have NO reason to believe youre mature/strong/good/same as me?


----------



## Citrine

...Mongolian overtone singing?....so that's what he was trying to do this whole time :blank....did faintly hear it for about two seconds though. Pretty neat. Wanna know how it works now...


----------



## inane

"I'll never see you again"... I hate those words. And thought. There should always be an _again _when it comes to having people you like in your life.


----------



## Perkins

Why...


----------



## cosmicslop

I kissed hundreds of people over the years if putting your mouth on the same cup shared during communion in Catholic mass counts as secondhand kissing, Gross. This is why i renounced my faith.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Such worry
Many anxiety
So fear

wow


----------



## coeur_brise

cosmicslop said:


> I kissed hundreds of people over the years if putting your mouth on the same cup shared during communion in Catholic mass counts as secondhand kissing, Gross. This is why i renounced my faith.


Don't they wipe the cup each time though? On another note, I used to think communion bread looked like big peppermint patties and would therefore taste like them before I actually got to eat them. Ah childhood.


----------



## cosmicslop

coeur_brise said:


> Don't they wipe the cup each time though? On another note, I used to think communion bread looked like big peppermint patties and would therefore taste like them before I actually got to eat them. Ah childhood.


They do, still gross tho. Sometimes I wonder if someone who drank before me accidentally spat back some of the wine into the cup. But that bread is still amazing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Those moments that leave you like:


----------



## moloko

That moment when you feel like eating a pizza but you're too lazy to shave so you stay at home and lunch scrambled eggs instead.


----------



## Elad

that moment when random thought of the day thread starts looking like imgur /top


----------



## moloko

****!! I don't have eggs.


----------



## millenniumman75

*109,666th* post :evil :banana :lol


----------



## inane

Bold eye contact is the sexiest freaking thing.. I can't stop thinking about him, it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ally

Wow, I'm happy you feel so comfortable talking this openly about things that mean so much to me in such a negative way....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

F**k yeah, I have my interview tomorrow for the full-time union job. $16.75 an hour starting pay, with benefits, retirement, and paid vacation. Retail can now lick my balls.

Deez ni***s be like "Hey change of plan, we need you to come in for the 1am shift on Friday"

And I be like...


----------



## estse

Oh...I just remembered why I stopped posting on this forum. I feel sick.


----------



## Juschill

should i become a spanish singer?


----------



## IveGotToast

Owen Wilson and Zach Galifianakis need to get the hell outta my city. They are causing far to much traffic.


----------



## Owl-99

That wind last night was freakin scary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't understand why people make going away threads here. Just PM your friends with your contact info, log out, & remove the site from your bookmarks. Pretty simple if you ask me


----------



## Perkins

I see souls aren't the only things you suck.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i have left the site


----------



## AussiePea

So I'm now working on this thing for my new job:










First race is at Mt Fuji, Japan in a months time. Nervous/excited, amazing opportunity.


----------



## calichick

One more month of summer ******es, I hope you're all using it wisely.

Get off SAS

The next time I come back to this ****hole, I will have met Mr. Right.

Cut the BS from your life, stay focused.

K bye


----------



## PlayerOffGames

mary


----------



## mattmc

Ally said:


> Wow, I'm happy you feel so comfortable talking this openly about things that mean so much to me in such a negative way....


I've been there too. Sorry someone did that to you. =[


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> One more month of summer ******es, I hope you're all using it wisely.
> 
> Get off SAS
> 
> The next time I come back to this ****hole, I will have met Mr. Right.
> 
> Cut the BS from your life, stay focused.
> 
> K bye


nice to see you back, hope to see a wave of "wheres your pics" posts soon

oh nevermind you've already left


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> nice to see you back, hope to see a wave of "wheres your pics" posts soon
> 
> oh nevermind you've already left


No, I'm still here..I figure I give myself one day of absolute unproductive, do-nothing BS before I have to start acting like a grown up again :cry.

HOWS IT GOING WITH YOU?


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> No, I'm still here..I figure I give myself one day of absolute unproductive, do-nothing BS before I have to start acting like a grown up again :cry.
> 
> HOWS IT GOING WITH YOU?


GREAT EVERYTHING IS PERFECT SINCE I'M HERE AND POSTING ON A REGULAR BASIS COULDN'T BE HAPPIER OR MORE FULFILLED ALWAYS A SIGN OF GOOD THINGS WHEN YOU'RE F5ING THE NEW POSTS LINK ON SAS










hope your doing better tho, keep hustling


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> GREAT EVERYTHING IS PERFECT SINCE I'M HERE AND POSTING ON A REGULAR BASIS COULDN'T BE HAPPIER OR MORE FULFILLED ALWAYS A SIGN OF GOOD THINGS WHEN YOU'RE F5ING THE NEW POSTS LINK ON SAS


oh poor little Elad. You know you remind me a lot of myself, a generation privileged, so young and bright, but oh so lost.

Quarter life crisis is a b****



























































































*goes to cry self to sleep at 3 PM in the afternoon* lol.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> oh poor little Elad. You know you remind me a lot of myself, a generation privileged, so young and bright, but oh so lost.
> 
> Quarter life crisis is a b****
> 
> [im]http://sassyishellonheels.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/20s.jpg[/img]
> 
> [ig]http://i.somethingawful.com/u/salmonseason/death/my_life.jpg[/img]
> 
> [ig]http://oi57.tinypic.com/2i8x4ed.jpg[/img]
> 
> [im]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/54/bb/41/54bb41f216a9819d15fee5988e0d7eab.jpg[/img]
> 
> [mg]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a4/8a/97/a48a976a893ed3d944662bbc479d9d13.jpg[/img]
> 
> [ig]http://english.cri.cn/mmsource/images/2012/11/19/Quarterlife-crisis-big.jpg[/img]
> 
> [im]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dbYXnv9AQSg/UgyUp_SrvCI/AAAAAAAACE8/nZ3OUbiPlOI/s1600/248024_10200940301620274_1467790916_n.jpg[/img]
> 
> [im]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zur3SPrtklc/UBtlYlY_gSI/AAAAAAAAEfw/By3z5AH0kYQ/s1600/eCards_111_im_drunk_but_this_was_i_heard_you_like_funnies_4-s550x385-283075-580.jpg[/img]
> 
> [im]http://38.media.tumblr.com/6be4470bb04b73a38ea45c97468b2c0a/tumblr_mmlgp25WLz1qa6vxqo1_500.jpg[/img]
> 
> [im]http://38.media.tumblr.com/d19c0079e4c577a4d97c7aa735f61b4c/tumblr_n4wr9m5f8S1qe7jgeo1_500.jpg[/img]
> 
> *goes to cry self to sleep at 3 PM in the afternoon* lol.












you are my fav all time poster, keep fighting the good fight cali


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> you are my fav all time poster, keep fighting the good fight cali


:squeeze


----------



## Waifu

I can hear the bubbles from my sprite bubbling in my mouth!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I accidentally didn't tip the pizza delivery guy because I pressed the wrong button on the debit machine & didn't want to restart the process. He'll probably tell them to put me in the black book & have the spit in my food next time


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> you are my fav all time poster, keep fighting the good fight cali


----------



## lifelikeahole

tweedle dee oh tweedle dumb why won't you let go of my thumb?


----------



## Stilla

OMG YES I FOUND IT! My life is now complete.


----------



## Elad

inna sense said:


>


i'm lost


----------



## Ally

mattmc said:


> I've been there too. Sorry someone did that to you. =[


Thanks  Yeah, it's a crappy feeling! People really should think more before they talk sometimes lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

that cant be helped


----------



## lockS

Everything tastes better with some chocolate...


----------



## PandaBearx

Kuro****suji book of circus episode 4 needs to be out. Now........please???


----------



## PlayerOffGames

why dont i ever know what youre talking about?!


----------



## Elad

*yeah*

One of those nights I feel blessed to to live where I do.

Quiet night with just a warm breeze, temperature perfect. Driving out to Cashmere hills and parking at the top ledge, sitting on the hood just looking over all the lights. Cold drink, wife beater and the clear midnight sky. I need more or these nights, and if I get them I won't need much else.

Does make me remember the last time I did this I wasn't alone, kind of highlights how lacking affection and people in general I've been these last 16 months.

But times like these with just the sounds of animals in the bushes behind me (I hope) and the positivity flowing in the air, I have confidence I'll be able to fix things and start a Jew.

That last line should have ended with a new but the Jew autocorrect was too good to delete. 

Just sitting here romanticizing..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I frequent this forum too much as a way to try to scratch my itch for social validation. I need to find more comfort in the real world


----------



## moloko

Boooooorriiiing..... I'm so bored. And also not feeling like going tomorrow. :| I complain, but when I can get it I don't want it.


----------



## CharmedOne

cosmicslop said:


> I kissed hundreds of people over the years if putting your mouth on the same cup shared during communion in Catholic mass counts as secondhand kissing, Gross. This is why i renounced my faith.





coeur_brise said:


> Don't they wipe the cup each time though? On another note, I used to think communion bread looked like big peppermint patties and would therefore taste like them before I actually got to eat them. Ah childhood.





cosmicslop said:


> They do, still gross tho. Sometimes I wonder if someone who drank before me accidentally spat back some of the wine into the cup. But that bread is still amazing.


Holy backwash, Batman!


----------



## millenniumman75

Get movin' - time to run!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being monolingual sucks but learning a language requires so much dedication/perseverance


----------



## cosmicslop

CharmedOne said:


> Holy backwash, Batman!


I didn't know there was a word for that. Humans are pretty ingenious and, most importantly, still gross.


----------



## KelsKels

New games and movies make me feel like a kid again.. getting so excited to become lost in a plot line. I wish I had more entertainment that I really could get into.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's too bad gals don't send me messages saying 'hi' on OkCupid instead of liking me on the quick match feature & disappearing back into the crowd


----------



## Elad

When you wake up lying in bed on fresh sheets, fluffy pillows all around you and see the sunlight breaking in through the closed curtains. You know its going to be a beautiful day, the warmth and ethereal look of the room illuminated.. I missed you so much vitamin d and as a byproduct higher libido. *skype smiley smirk*










The two things that I've found I need in my life: dogs and sun.

Dogs because they always hit me in the heart and sun because **** winter thats why.


----------



## Stilla

It'd be cool if you could put sections of the forum on ignore in the same way you can with users. 

I'd put the whole frustration section on ignore and only have the positive/neutral one's, and when I'd click new posts I'd be like "were am I, what kind of alternative dimension of SAS is this... Were all the angry people be??"
DISAPPEAREDDD.


----------



## SuperSky




----------



## Uncertain

Edit button...?
Edit...edit button...
Edit...? Button?
Edit BUTT-ton. 
edit button.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

CharmedOne said:


> Holy backwash, Batman!


----------



## Just Lurking

Uncertain said:


> Edit button...?
> Edit...edit button...
> Edit...? Button?
> Edit BUTT-ton.
> edit button.


Need 50 posts, I think. Might be 75.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elad said:


> When you wake up lying in bed on fresh sheets, fluffy pillows all around you and see the sunlight breaking in through the closed curtains. You know its going to be a beautiful day, the warmth and ethereal look of the room illuminated.. I missed you so much vitamin d and as a byproduct higher libido. *skype smiley smirk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two things that I've found I need in my life: dogs and sun.
> 
> Dogs because they always hit me in the heart and sun because **** winter thats why.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Just Lurking said:


> Need 50 posts, I think. Might be 75.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Stilla said:


> It'd be cool if you could put sections of the forum on ignore in the same way you can with users.
> 
> I'd put the whole frustration section on ignore and only have the positive/neutral one's, and when I'd click new posts I'd be like "were am I, what kind of alternative dimension of SAS is this... Were all the angry people be??"
> DISAPPEAREDDD.


----------



## Just Lurking

inna sense said:


> .


Yeah, that's about how I feel here sometimes.

:blah


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cosmicslop said:


> I didn't know there was a word for that. Humans are pretty ingenious and, most importantly, still gross.


----------



## Citrine

"Hell is Real" says the first giant black and white billboard we see upon entering. The perfect touch for a warm n fuzzy welcome.


----------



## calichick

How do all these members know my backstory on these boards? I don't post THAT much.

*scratches head*


----------



## Elad

watching the US version of The Office and I love the relationship between Jan and Michael, well I should say some parts like her attitude and how even after ripping each other apart under testimony (showing his diary, ****ing up her chances at suing the mifflin' etc) they can both be furious then suddenly finish with an "i love you" and "you too".

I mean don't get me wrong I wouldn't want to be a submissive little b**** like he is since shes clearly the dom, its just a strong woman with a strong attitude, who can say a lot of **** but then put it all aside at the end because they know its just words. HNNNGH.

almost every video on youtube has the voices taken out with some ****ty celine dion song dubbed over, completely ruins it, the banter is everything.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm leaving SAS for good. I've made up my mind. this place is nothing but a joke/ a waste of time. Bye-bye SAS. It was nice knowing you guys.


----------



## thomasjune

OK I'm back. I've change my mind. But I'm only staying here for a few more years.(4-5 years tops). After that I'm gone for good.


----------



## coeur_brise

11:55, 11:44 Is the clock telling me I need to wish more?



calichick said:


> How do all these members know my backstory on these boards? I don't post THAT much.
> 
> *scratches head*


I remember reading a day in your life, just saying. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/a-day-in-my-life-565889/index2.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whiterabbit said:


> Just had a kind of terrifying epiphany about an event that occurred in my life not long ago. I half knew it already but I thought it was something less scary and more controllable on my part. And now I feel like I have no control and I'm a ****ing idiot. Holy ****, I am absolute ****ing _idiot_. I should know how emotionally vulnerable I am. Why do I have to pretend I'm not? This could really mess me up. And all I can do in response is to come to Random Thoughts on SAS to make a pointless vague post about it.


Hope you are/will be alright.

There's nothing like a solid reggae tune to temporarily lift one's mood

"A me say, singin' dem songs of culture,
A me say singin' dem songs of love
A me say forward ever & a backward never"


----------



## KelsKels

So.. I bought white leggings. Not sure I'll ever be wearing them in public! o.o

Also really wish I had more music to listen to.. and more time to be awake tonight.


----------



## orsomething

just the idea of watching amateur improv, in real life, makes me feel so uncomfortable with living that i feel like offing myself


----------



## Elad

To try melanotan II or not


----------



## ShatteredGlass

That feeling when you're paralysed by an extremely attractive person looking at you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

In my tired delirium, I almost answered the door naked for the post lady.


----------



## coeur_brise

^You could have had a.. _package_ for her. lolololol. :-o

thought of the day: I wonder how he sees me, sinister seducer, self-conscious succubus? evil she-woman?

Said to her, I don't wanna seem desperate fool and.. blah blah. She's like, I've done that to X before. It's called caring.


----------



## lisbeth

The boss at my new job fancies my mum. Badly. I feel like that one character in the Inbetweeners.


----------



## Noll

School starts in two weeks, I just hope everything will be good this time. But hope means nothing, I need to get outside of my head, I need to be friendly, I need to be all these things. Well, I can only hope that I find the ability because I want it so badly.


----------



## dal user

lisbeth said:


> The boss at my new job fancies my mum. Badly. I feel like that one character in the Inbetweeners.


Loooool oh my days blad


----------



## Elad

Wish I could start conversation with people on here without feeling like I'm bothering them. The rare times I do are when I'm on a bit of a high, I want to be like this all the time with the "well who gives a ****, it means nothing to try" attitude but I've built my comfort zone around avoiding rejection so I don't.

so many flaws. annoying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So glad to finally be escaping the clutches of customer service.


----------



## pocketbird

I failed my 1.5 run... :rain


----------



## inane

Why do Montrealers refer to their bathrooms as "1/2" in their rental listings? Isn't a bathroom a full room in itself, if only the smallest one? Why is it considered only half a room?


----------



## Noll

inane said:


> Why do Montrealers refer to their bathrooms as "1/2" in their rental listings? Isn't a bathroom a full room in itself, if only the smallest one? Why is it considered only half a room?


It means there is an extra bathroom with no shower or bathtub.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> So glad to finally be escaping the clutches of customer service.


Uh oh.....what happened, man?


----------



## inane

Noll said:


> It means there is an extra bathroom with no shower or bathtub.


No, they use the "1/2" to refer to the bathroom in general. I mean for a "1 1/2", which is a studio, it's basically everything in one room plus the bathroom. I'm pretty sure there isn't two bathrooms for such a set-up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is a good draft musical resume. I can improve upon it later


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> Uh oh.....what happened, man?


What do you mean? I got a full-time union job where I actually have rights now and I no longer have to deal with the public.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> What do you mean? I got a full-time union job where I actually have rights now and I no longer have to deal with the public.


 Well, that's a lot better than my catastrophizing!

How did you have to deal with the public?


----------



## Folded Edge

The fact I've been drinking tonight, simply means I need to start drinking tomorrow in the A.M. :boogie Lolz ahoy


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, that's a lot better than my catastrophizing!
> 
> How did you have to deal with the public?


Retail. I worked in a discount tool store, so most of our customers were ignorant hicks. After a year of dealing with customer abuse ( Being yelled and cussed at, having coupons ripped up and thrown at me, being accused of being a "scam artist" lol, being spit on, and having false complaints made about me all while being paid barely enough to feed myself ), I've finally found a job were I can go my whole work day without really dealing with anyone.


----------



## Folded Edge

RelinquishedHell said:


> Retail. I worked in a discount tool store, so most of our customers were ignorant hicks. After a year of dealing with customer abuse ( Being yelled and cussed at, having coupons ripped up and thrown at me, being accused of being a "scam artist" lol, being spit on, and having false complaints made about me all while being paid barely enough to feed myself ), I've finally found a job were I can go my whole work day without really dealing with anyone.


Congratulations RelinquishedHell :clap (I've worked in retail for many unhappy years) I hope your new job goes well :yes Nothing worse than a soul destroying job.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Folded Edge said:


> Congratulations RelinquishedHell :clap (I've worked in retail for many unhappy years) I hope your new job goes well :yes Nothing worse than a soul destroying job.


Thanks  I'm still going to stay on part time and work the weekends there, but I won't have the same responsibilities. Which means I can just go into work high and not do anything all day xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1 + 1 = 3


----------



## calichick

I feel like I have a lot of stalkers on this board and it creeps me out a little bit.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> I feel like I have a lot of stalkers on this board and it creeps me out a little bit.


I think it is the vibe you give off.


----------



## calichick

Sequoia said:


> I think it is the vibe you give off.


Whatever, people need to mind their own business and stop being so damn needy :lol

Why'd you change your name?


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Whatever, people need to mind their own business and stop being so damn needy :lol
> 
> Why'd you change your name?


They say a change is as good as a holiday.


----------



## calichick

Sequoia said:


> They say a change is as good as a holiday.


Highly doubt that.

Hope you had a great winter there down under.


----------



## Marko3

sono ongaku o kiku to mukashi no koto o omoidasu...


----------



## Perkins

"Are you married, Mr. Kimble?"

"No."

"HE'S NOT MARRIED, MOM!!!!"


----------



## Elad




----------



## AussiePea

Sometimes I really under cook my steak but I'm too lazy to go back downstairs to give it an extra minute or two, so I reluctantly keep chewing with the fear I'm about to give myself some form of food poisoning.


----------



## probably offline

Well... I managed to stay away for a month. That's decent. Now I just have to take a month break now and again. Or... manage to not log in so much. Right now that feels very doable, but I know that'll change since I'm an obsessive psycho who can't do anything in moderation. I'm gonna try, though. Man... as much as I hate this place, I missed being able to talk with other socially anxious people once in a while. I've been trying to make some friends, and you can't open up to people about all your ****, and how crappy you feel, right away, so it feels like you're "faking it" in the beginning. I hate that feeling. Anyway, you did ok p_o. You did ok.


----------



## millenniumman75

************
*110,000th post!*
************

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## dontwaitupforme

ice queen running wild on coffee, hates most of the population today. But im sweet as treacle. There we go. I love SAS.

PS id rather die than have kids at 21.. fku.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For some reason my right eye is bloodshot as hell but not my left one, it's weird to look at in the mirror


----------



## diamondheart89

Wooh, put down new floors in the basement all by ourselves!


----------



## Ally

I don't care about your diet!


----------



## mezzoforte

I miss bootcut jeans.


----------



## Amocholes

I declare today to be Hawaiian Shirt Day!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

mezzoforte said:


> I miss bootcut jeans.


I don't. Skinny jeans all the way! XD


----------



## mezzoforte

I hope I can win this auction on ebay. I'm going to bid when there's 10 seconds left. :b


----------



## Twinkiesex

Caring about someone who doesn't care about anything really sucks


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i have a bit of a thing for one of the nurses here, although i know i shouldnt. I think he likes me too. He always tries to talk to me when hes on shift and wakes me up every morning. The tension is crazy.


----------



## False Protagonist

I wonder what they're doing out there.


----------



## AussiePea

God, I need an excel geek to explain to me how I can use a Vlookup function to give me the first non blank value from a column from the bottom of the column upwards....

Mah braaaiinnnnzzz


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Amocholes said:


> I declare today to be Hawaiian Shirt Day!


Great idea !

Write Congress and demand it !


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*VLookup*



AussiePea said:


> God, I need an excel geek to explain to me how I can use a Vlookup function to give me the first non blank value from a column from the bottom of the column upwards....
> 
> Mah braaaiinnnnzzz


( "My brainz hurt ! - LOL )

Phooey !
I would help you if I could.
I have a Microsoft certificate in Excel and I have forgotten so much because I have been doing a lot with Access in the last year.

I don't think you can specify a particular item you are looking for with VLookup the way you described by starting from the bottom of a column. I am pretty sure of that but I could be wrong. Good luck !

You have probably done all of this by now, but here is a good article about VLookup.

http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/formulas/vlookup.php


----------



## lisbeth

I feel really happy today, and all this week. It's amazing, the difference made by good weather and a purpose.


----------



## mezzoforte

Corn dogs + mac n cheese = perfect dinner. :heart



lisbeth said:


> I feel really happy today, and all this week. It's amazing, the difference made by good weather and a purpose.


Aww, good.


----------



## AussiePea

lisbeth said:


> I feel really happy today, and all this week. It's amazing, the difference made by good weather and a purpose.


It often amazes me what simply stepping outside into the sun for a few minutes of a day can do for my mood, and it can be long lasting, too. There's this vibe to it sometimes.

----

I sometimes get this whiff of joy where I become at ease with my life and get excited about what the future holds, and I really should be like this 100% of the time given what I do have going for me, but why does this only occur for me in such rare moments? I'm convinced if I was just an average Joe that I'd be smiling all the time and happy and it frustrates me like nothing else that I am not this way when I have every goddamn reason to be. Dammit brain!


----------



## Marakunda

Drunk, again.

I'm young, I deserve a little fun I think. Get off my back, and stuff...


----------



## Elad

uncle is killing me right now

i've mentioned previously that he always tells everyone these "facts" that are completely fing wrong, like when the family is all together he'll throw out frivolous things like "well you know that how chips got the name chips" and everyone just eats it up because they believe it.

its at the point now that i'm calling him out all the time and looking like a bit of a dickhead, esp on days like today when he tried to say vin diesel died 3 years ago.

dude. your kids are right here, dont make me do this. but no he insists he died years ago despite me saying we watched a fuking movie he starred in a few months ago, there are posters everywhere. nope. he died i remember it on the news.

llllllollllllll

i love you but jesus christ 

same time there is a film from like 1985 playing on tv, some ~30 yr old woman talking and he says "oh yeah i remember her from the second fast and furious she got with that paul walker guy, you know the movie with the pimp and prostitute"

10 minute back and forth with me trying to explain that would make this woman 50 in fnf gilfing on walker and wtf is he talking about, what the fuk man. what the fuk.

its not even an important thing, these are all such stupid little pop culture facts, but the smugness and always being wrong drives me crazy. how the hell does this even happen


----------



## AllToAll

Life of the unemployed: sit all day in front of your computer, sweaty PJs on, refreshing your Gmail page every 15 minutes in hopes an employer has emailed you.


----------



## typemismatch

I'm just letting of some steam. But next time I won't be so lenient.


----------



## calichick

SAS =major Sausagefest.

What with Gweny not posting 80 topics a day to try to give the illusion of a greater female presence :lol


----------



## moloko

Disclosure seems to be my next favourite thing. Thanks spotify.

And I'd like my ipod to be charged already so I can go to bed. #firstworldproblems


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Justin Timberlake hurts me with his horrendous tweets that are just advertising his damn tequila. Stahp plz k thx


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach line of the day:

Two big guys at the beach with a few kids. One of the big guys is holding a young boy practically sideways while walking away from the water.

Guy 1: "I think he **** or something"
Guy 2: "Well, check his back!"
Guy 1: "I did"
Guy 2: "Well, did you see poop?"
Guy 1: "I think so"

......He meets up with Guy2 and they head off the beach.

Now, that's REAL male bonding!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I'm the total opposite of people for whom SA means they can't do anything alone. For me, my anxiety, social awkwardness, & low self esteem means that I usually feel anyone seen with or associating with me is having my terrible qualities taint them by proximity. It's one of the reasons I tend to keep to myself & isolate



AllToAll said:


> Life of the unemployed: sit all day in front of your computer, sweaty PJs on, refreshing your Gmail page every 15 minutes in hopes an employer has emailed you.


I know how this goes, I'm looking for work myself


----------



## SuperSky

I just googled: cooked shark.
(Obviously to find out what would happen if sharknado and the fire tornado from the Into the Storm trailer combined.)

The first result was from Runescape. Win.


----------



## cryptoboy

interesting topic with many posts


----------



## Stilla

The only time I've succesfully stayed away from SAS during a longer period of time is when I realized people are actually nicer and friendlier irl. :3 I need to get back to that.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I want an arm bracelet. Or an arm cuff would be nice too.


----------



## orsomething

i wish i "got" poetry

i feel like i might be missing out but deep down i know that it's the equivalent of unsolicited new-baby pictures, but for the "art world"


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

If we're called "down under", than what's "up over"?


----------



## AussiePea

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> If we're called "down under", than what's "up over"?


A ****ing flying crocodile! 'straya.


----------



## Elad

dunno why im even watching mtv but wtf @ the show "ridiculousness" hosted by rob dyrdek or whatever his name is

i dont think ive seen a more cringeworthy presenter, the man is ****ing AWEFUL and so are his co hosts who are clearly just randos he knows with no exp or personality

seriously youtube it, i would if not in phone and limited data

the thing is disturbing because the audience laughs after everything, these people better be getting paid or a laugh track being played

and i say this having watched some e! channel, where they get pumped talking about celebrity babies wardrobes and whats been said on twitter

it would be creepy if you couldn't see the sadness in their eyes, wanted to be journalists but ended up peddling this ****


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> dunno why im even watching mtv but wtf @ the show "ridiculousness" hosted by rob dyrdek or whatever his name is
> 
> i dont think ive seen a more cringeworthy presenter, the man is AWEFUL and so are his co hosts who are clearly just randos he knows with no exp or personality
> 
> seriously youtube it, i would if not in phone and limited data
> 
> the thing is disturbing because the audience laughs after everything, these people better be getting paid or a laugh track being played
> 
> and i say this having watched some e! channel, where they get pumped talking about celebrity babies wardrobes and whats been said on twitter
> 
> it would be creepy if you couldn't see the sadness in their eyes, wanted to be journalists but ended up peddling this ****


Hey, the man is a skateboarder and he grew up not more than 24km from me! His guests were also on his reality show. I have to stick up for a fellow Buckeye.

Yeah yeah yeah y-y-y-y-y-yeah :lol.
Chanel West Coast laughs more than I do!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need some sleep...slowly everything is starting to piss me off


----------



## Juschill

aren't cars kinda like wheels chairs that we drive?


----------



## Elad

fuk fuk fuk

ive been having a **** time shaving lately so randomly decided to slather womans veet all over my face and leave it on way too long

what the fuk elad

this is worse than when I was 15 and razor shaved my pubes for the first time

it's burning man i'm gonna look like 2face tomorrow


----------



## diamondheart89

Just realized I have some chow mein downstairs that I'd forgotten about. Excitement is beyond any decent humanly levels.


----------



## caelle

I don't like kids.. don't think I'd ever want them, but I LOVE a man who's good with kids. It warms my ice cold heart. Idk why.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a new phone. Last time I tried to send a pic text it said it didn't go through so I kept trying to send it & then I got replies saying it went through 6 times to the recipients. Again today it said it didn't go through but I'm not gonna try multiple times. I'll just hope she got it


----------



## Taplow

When they were building the pyramids, mammoths still existed.


----------



## pineapplebun

People like this piss me off. I can't believe they're using Robin Williams death to start an argument about race, and actually thanking someone for being so depressed they committed suicide. I didn't know mourning Robin Williams death was just a 'white people' thing - last time I checked, I'm not white and I will miss him. And I didn't know, at least according to these people, that only black people's death's mattered. Disgusting racists.


----------



## AllToAll

I want to make sweet, sweet lovin' to Sam Smith's voice. Dayum.


----------



## Elad

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey, the man is a skateboarder and he grew up not more than 24km from me! His guests were also on his reality show. I have to stick up for a fellow Buckeye.
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah y-y-y-y-y-yeah :lol.
> Chanel West Coast laughs more than I do!





the cheat said:


> I'm not a huge fan of that show either, but I did love Rob Dyrdek's show Rob & Big...if you don't like him, you probably won't like that show either, though.


i dont think hes completely ****, i liked rob&big and some fantasy factory although i think his whole thing gets old fast. it ends up as him practically bulling his timid family members who cant do/say anything since they're under his thumb financially.

him as a presenter makes me want to light a sambucca and slam it into my eyeball shards and all until im bleeding out in the er hooked to an iv of dr pepper and liquefied gummy bears.


----------



## Stilla

http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/can-we-guess-who-you-are-in-only-20-questions


> Can We Guess Who You Are in Only 20 Questions?
> 
> Here is our best guess at who you are:
> Male, Mid 20's
> 
> 1. You are male.
> 2. You are currently in your mid twenties.
> 3. You have a temporary job while you're still trying to figure out the rest of your life.
> 4. You have blonde hair, blue eyes, and a gorgeous smile (Have you ever tried professional modeling?).
> 5. People often flatter your appearance. You secretly wish they told you how smart you are.
> 
> So, how did we do? How many of these did we get right? Tell us in the comments!


----------



## millenniumman75

Stilla said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/can-we-guess-who-you-are-in-only-20-questions


 Here is our best guess at who you are:
1. You are male.
2. You are still a teenager, but won't be one for very much longer. 
3. You're in college and are already worried about finding the perfect job that will be both fulfilling and will pay well. Your future worries you more than you'd like to admit.
4. You have beautiful, silky brown hair and big eyes. 
5. You know that if you'd only believe in yourself more, things would be much easier for you. Yet you still doubt your instincts more than you should, instead of trusting them every time.

So, how did we do? How many of these did we get right? Tell us in the comments!

Not quite. Double the age, mid-career, the future still worries me but not as much.

Yes, I am more than beautiful; I am millenniummanly.


----------



## thewall

Life takes too much effort. I just wanna sleep all the time.


----------



## cybernaut

Male Co-worker: "You look like someone who plays video games."
Me: Yeah, I do. 
Male Co-worker: "Oh, wow what do you play?" *Gets into a 45 minute on-and -off convo/shout out about random video game titles, even when I had to go way across the store.*

Was not expecting that, haha.


----------



## zazen11

Why do weather forecasts nearly always happen from indoors. They should be outside where the weather is.


----------



## Citrine

Happy International Left Handers' Day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm never affected by celebrity deaths anywhere near the degree that the public often is but it is sad Robin is gone by his own hand & his death has made me want to see a few scenes in Death To Smoochy where he snaps again...they are priceless


----------



## laysiaj

Totally feeling my age today....


----------



## Elad

lol this quiz



> Here is our best guess at who you are:
> 1. You are male.
> 2. You are still a teenager, but won't be one for very much longer.
> 3. You're in college and are already worried about finding the perfect job that will be both fulfilling and will pay well. Your future worries you more than you'd like to admit.
> 4. You have beautiful, silky brown hair and big eyes.
> 5. You know that if you'd only believe in yourself more, things would be much easier for you. Yet you still doubt your instincts more than you should, instead of trusting them every time.


i had high hopes after the picture, eye balls/hair do look like me

and if you didnt pick woody and the cheeseburger/hamburger, wth is wrong with you

done like 10 of these now and they are all so wrong


----------



## Ally

Once again it looks like I'm caught between a rock and a crazy place :cry


----------



## inane

I hate everything.


----------



## diamondheart89

AllToAll said:


> I want to make sweet, sweet lovin' to Sam Smith's voice. Dayum.


Me too!

~~~

Thank internetjeebus for block buttons. Hallelujah.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not educated enough for true jazz musicians yet I'm a bit too jazz & eccentric for rock musicians


----------



## ToeSnails

I just realized why some computer softwares, whose purpose is to properly run hardware, are called "drivers".
Much like a man is a driver of a car, the driver of a computer hardware is the "intellectual" instructor of how the hardware should behave.


----------



## coeur_brise

Face reality?:


----------



## Elad

it seems as i get less sun and tan fades my freckles/spots get more prominent, which makes sense i guess

but today i woke up groggy af looked in the mirror and almost jumped back smashing into the glass shower doors when i saw my face in natural light up close, its been too long, thought i had some sudden skin condition


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just made up a nightmare. Bad story time. ^_^

You wake up in your bed, you are surrounded by blinding darkness and you look over at the alarm clock to check the time. The screen is blank. The power must have gone out. suddenly, you hear knocking at the door. Knock knock knock knock knock knock..

"Who is it?" You weakly ask. No answer. 

The knocking it getting harder now. Somebody seems to be pounding the door. 

"Who is it? Stop pounding the door!" You say, feeling more awake. No answer again. The knocking is still going.

You get up from your bed to address whoever's at the door, as you open the door, the knocking doesn't stop, but it gets weaker and quieter the closer you get to the door. In a strange sense of fear, you twist the doorknob and pull the door towards you, expecting to see one of your siblings.

Instead, you see nothing. Feeling freaked out, you leave the room and glance around what you can see of your surroundings in the hallway. You see nothing out of the ordinary. You look around the house in fear, and decide that you're going to wake your sister up to tell her about what happened.

You quietly slip to her room and knock on the door. Knock knock knock knock knock knock. You feel compelled to keep knocking. "Who is it?" A weak, just woken voice asks.

Now you're knocking harder. In a matter of seconds, you're pounding on the door. You can't stop. "Who is it? Stop pounding the door!" A slightly angered voice exclaims. You keep pounding at the door.

Well, that was totally random. All that just kinda came out of my strange brain. Alright then. I might maybe flesh out this story and try and make it something good. Maybe.


----------



## Oblivio

I just managed to trip on a piece of paper.


----------



## mike285

I need a new phone. Why are newer smart phones getting bigger and bigger? Blah.


----------



## To22

If I could experience different stages of depression, I wonder what stage this is....
Is it getting worse, or better? Hard to tell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Loving this exercise routine, it's simple & effective it seems & it's only been a few days



mike285 said:


> I need a new phone. Why are newer smart phones getting bigger and bigger? Blah.


I do too...a Q10 at some point when I'm not broke(don't want a contract).

As for the touchscreen phones getting bigger, everyone needs to be able watch videos at a decent size...or so everyone who tells me to get rid of this Blackberry tells me. I always say it I want to watch something there are tablets, laptops, & TV's proper screens for proper viewing, lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watched this while drinking water, it was a terrible move, I nearly choked to death. Not exaggerating. Was not expecting that.


----------



## huh

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought sporks were made of plastic.


My spork is made of titanium! It's the coolest piece of silverware that I own. But I guess it's unlikely that it will ever rust.


----------



## millenniumman75

Persephone The Dread said:


> Watched this while drinking water, it was a terrible move, I nearly choked to death. Not exaggerating. Was not expecting that.





crimeclub said:


> ^10/10 would praise Him again.


11/10 :wink


----------



## Pompeii

I just want a sandwich. That's all. A sandwich. Please. Pretty please with a sandwich on top.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Pompeii said:


> I just want a sandwich. That's all. A sandwich. Please. Pretty please with a sandwich on top.


here you go


----------



## JustThisGuy

I just realized that if I ran and swam around the world and came to the exact same starting point, I'd still be in a different place because the Earth is revolving around the sun and I'd be in a different space. :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I switched from an electric razor to a fusion proglide in hopes of a closer/smoother shave & less irritation/razor bumps/burn, it seems that was a mistake, I've never had this intense razor burn/bumps/irritation ever

~ I'm so glad the Premier League is back, I missed the action, I missed the banter of some of the regular commentators, I missed the media drama, & I missed yelling at my TV in excitement or frustration

~ Why is it pronounced "Lester" yet spelt "Leicester"? I wonder how often people who speak or are learning English ask themselves that type of question


----------



## Daveyboy

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ I switched from an electric razor to a fusion proglide in hopes of a closer/smoother shave & less irritation/razor bumps/burn, it seems that was a mistake, I've never had this intense razor burn/bumps/irritation ever


Unfortunately that happens..

Anytime you switch from one method to another there always is a 2 week period where you face gets totally destroyed at least...

I switched around in the past..
Went from razor blade to a rotary electric..
hated the circular motion so I bought a straight across elect. razor (Braun).. Switching each time messed up face for about 2 weeks...

If you ever go back to electric and want to prevent burning..
Make sure you face is freshly washed with hot water.. 
Dry good, then put baby powder on your face so the electric razor glides nicely and doesn't burn you...

That's my tip-o-the-day...ha


----------



## inane

Most people think I'm irresponsible, crazy, stupid, insane. A smaller number think I'm being brave, and doing the right thing.

My perspective is too limited to know which group is right. I'm just sad. It feels pathetic I need so much comfort from others, as a grown adult, to simply make steps in my life. I'm told I need my parents with me, a mortgage, a full-time career track that society deems acceptable, all the trappings of security.

Instead, I'm running off on my own to somewhere almost no one knows me, away from my friends, "family", all I've ever known. And yet, this is the option that makes my heart feel most content. It puts me at the mercy of the world... Not so different from what it was like before, but at least this time, I'm walking into the fire out of my own free will.

Just sucks to be so alone, and that this would never change.


----------



## huh

I just heard an ice cream truck drive by...that was a little strange, and creepy.


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> Watched this while drinking water, it was a terrible move, I nearly choked to death. Not exaggerating. Was not expecting that.


dat beat

am I the only one who thought that the smoke machine man stole the show?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really need to grow my own.


----------



## Ckg2011

You see a mouse trap, I see free cheese and a flipping challenge.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ckg2011 said:


> You see a mouse trap, I see free cheese and a flipping challenge.


but you stay quiet for fear of tipping the balance


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may be miserable, anxious, awkward, & broke but I have to admit that when I watch this view from way up above that it's all nothing short of awesome & mysterious in the deepest senses of the words...








Daveyboy said:


> Unfortunately that happens..
> 
> Anytime you switch from one method to another there always is a 2 week period where you face gets totally destroyed at least...
> 
> I switched around in the past..
> Went from razor blade to a rotary electric..
> hated the circular motion so I bought a straight across elect. razor (Braun).. Switching each time messed up face for about 2 weeks...
> 
> If you ever go back to electric and want to prevent burning..
> Make sure you face is freshly washed with hot water..
> Dry good, then put baby powder on your face so the electric razor glides nicely and doesn't burn you...
> 
> That's my tip-o-the-day...ha


I do wash my face before I shave but sensitive skin has always been a thing for me whether related to shaving or mosquito bites or whatever else causes irritations. There's only so much prep & products can do but I appreciate the commentary. I think I may go back to electric sooner than later but I'll have to get a new one as I'm not big on the rotary action one I have right now either. I'll check out Braun's lineup & see what looks reasonable for the price


----------



## Elad

so i went to my little cousins football game while i was 2 days strong, tail end of a caffeine binge and staying standing using coffee as smelling salts

turns out they didnt have a line judge, so since feelin loose i say gimme the fukin flag lets do it, except i didnt cause that would be way over aggressive around little kids

anyway i start reffing and i'm seeing things, like these little speedster embryos are blurring and doubling, have no idea what the fuk is going on, just have the coach constantly yelling at me cause i keep missing offsides, like what the fuk bro they are 11 become a real coach

in my defense its hard, they were playing some a grade mighty ducks villains ringer team, these kids were meant to be 11 but it seemed like they all had tacky tats and contracts with barcelona, those through balls tho, gotdamn

about 20minutes in and i'm feeling toasty, i miss a call and one of the tiny ****s calls me a cock, man, i dunno if you've ever been called a c ock by an 11yo but i found it funny as fuc, you know when you're sleep deprived and everything becomes hilarious

so i'm just standing there lolling and staring at the kid, getting weird looks from the parents like why is this guy here every week he doesnt even have a kid, knew something was wrong with him, why is he staring and laughing like that 

end of game and i have no idea wtf happened, it all looked like a game of tron to me even though i tried, coach just said to me "good game" and threw me some of the kids post match chocolate, the pity in the air was suffocating 

was a good time though tbh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why the f**k would California ban WD-40? I tried to fulfill an order for my shop because it's what we use to keep the machines from rusting from all the coolant and the guy tells me that they can no longer ship to California.

Our machines can't be coated in organic vegetable oil or whatever the f**k those idiots expect us to use. Eco nuts piss me off, because they make destructive decisions about things they know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## purechaos

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why the f**k would California ban WD-40? I tried to fulfill an order for my shop because it's what we use to keep the machines from rusting from all the coolant and the guy tells me that they can no longer ship to California.
> 
> Our machines can't be coated in organic vegetable oil or whatever the f**k those idiots expect us to use. Eco nuts piss me off, because they make destructive decisions about things they know absolutely nothing about.


 Hahahaha! Cali...smh lol


----------



## moloko

I've been driving around in GTA respecting all the traffic lights and stop sings. I should definitely find something better to do with my time...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> I've been driving around in GTA respecting all the traffic lights and stop sings. I should definitely find something better to do with my time...


Oh my god I do that too sometimes XD


----------



## orsomething

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why the f**k would California ban WD-40? I tried to fulfill an order for my shop because it's what we use to keep the machines from rusting from all the coolant and the guy tells me that they can no longer ship to California.
> 
> Our machines can't be coated in organic vegetable oil or whatever the f**k those idiots expect us to use. Eco nuts piss me off, because they make destructive decisions about things they know absolutely nothing about.


dude there are like, tons of different corrosion inhibitors out there that u could use

vitamin c prevents rust, even

sorry that you're now mildly inconvenienced but it's not banned in cali

you have to buy a specific formulation that's lower in VOCs

and environmentalists are typically pretty aware and aren't that nuts about stuff

that bill was fairly sensible


----------



## blue2

moloko said:


> I've been driving around in GTA respecting all the traffic lights and stop sings. I should definitely find something better to do with my time...


lmao ..I have tried driving the big truck and trailer round without hitting anything and staying on the roads...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

orsomething said:


> dude there are like, tons of different corrosion inhibitors out there that u could use
> 
> vitamin c prevents rust, even
> 
> sorry that you're now mildly inconvenienced but it's not banned in cali
> 
> you have to buy a specific formulation that's lower in VOCs
> 
> and environmentalists are typically pretty aware and aren't that nuts about stuff
> 
> that bill was fairly sensible


Please do not try to "teach me" about something you are uninformed about. Vitamin C does not prevent rust, it is used to remove it. I've been in metalworking for 6 years and you have not. WD-40 has the viscosity needed to penetrate and protect our $10,000 machines.

It has been banned for commercial use in CA, so yes it is. It's sole purpose in industry is to prevent rust. Out of all the things that could harm the environment, WD-40 is the least likely.

These are decisions made by people who let the office chairs and air conditioning cloud their judgment. Environmentalists choose to believe what they want to believe because of their smug sense of self-importance. They are usually always wrong.

Also, keep in mind that we can still go to retailers and buy it in bulk and continue using it uninterrupted. The law is stupid and ineffective, just like our lawmakers.


----------



## orsomething

RelinquishedHell said:


> They are usually always wrong.


riiiiight

didn't say that it'd work for your specific purpose, nor did i tell you to use it, but it (vit c) is a rust inhibitor, and works especially well with steel

whatever alloys or metals you're talking about, i'm not sure, so i have no idea if it'd work for whatever it is u got goin on there, but it IS a rust inhibitor

you really think they're usually always wrong though? really? that's a little drastic

environmental enforcement seems like a necessary 'evil' to me

i'd rather have them looking out for potentially toxic ingredients and imposing limitations, even if it is aggravating, than them going unchecked



> Also, keep in mind that we can still go to retailers and buy it in bulk and continue using it uninterrupted. The law is stupid and ineffective,* just like our lawmakers.*


true that


----------



## RelinquishedHell

orsomething said:


> riiiiight
> 
> didn't say that it'd work for your specific purpose, nor did i tell you to use it, but it (vit c) is a rust inhibitor, and works especially well with steel
> 
> whatever alloys or metals you're talking about, i'm not sure, but it IS a rust inhibitor
> 
> you really think they're usually always wrong though? really? that's a little drastic
> 
> environmental enforcement seems like a necessary 'evil' to me
> 
> i'd rather have them looking out for potentially toxic ingredients and imposing limitations, even if it is aggravating, than them going unchecked
> 
> true that


No it is not. I've used ascorbic acid for removing rust. It is the main ingredient in rust removal products. It absolutely does not prevent it. You're just simply wrong. Even if it somehow managed to defy it's chemical properties and prevent rust. There would be no way for it to effectively coat surfaces for any duration of time.

It's this uninformed mentality that pisses me off so much. Decisions are made and laws are passed in this state based on total and complete falsities, myths, and lack of knowledge.


----------



## orsomething

RelinquishedHell said:


> No it is not. I've used ascorbic acid for removing rust. It is the main ingredient in rust removal products. It absolutely does not prevent it. You're just simply wrong. Even if it somehow managed to defy it's chemical properties and prevent rust. There would be no way for it to effectively coat surfaces for any duration of time.
> 
> It's this uninformed mentality that pisses me off so much. Decisions are made and laws are passed in this state based on total and complete falsities, myths, and lack of knowledge.


your hands on experience working as a mechanic aside, it honestly seems that you haven't, at the very least, given a quick google to vitamin c, because it's plain as day that it's a rust remover along with being a corrosion inhibitor, and is classified as such

no reason for me to touch on whether or not it'd be effective after ____ amt of time, because i didn't insist that you even give it some real life application

i said that there are numerous corrosion inhibitors, and named vit c as one because it's a funny lil fact that it is

yeah but tbh you're kind of railing against any kind of ban w the WD40 thing without knowing the downsides of it, either

you know it's what you want/are accustomed to using, and it's frustrating

no offense, ofc


----------



## blue2

RelinquishedHell said:


> No it is not. I've used ascorbic acid for removing rust. It is the main ingredient in rust removal products. It absolutely does not prevent it. You're just simply wrong. Even if it somehow managed to defy it's chemical properties and prevent rust. There would be no way for it to effectively coat surfaces for any duration of time.
> 
> It's this uninformed mentality that pisses me off so much. Decisions are made and laws are passed in this state based on total and complete falsities, myths, and lack of knowledge.


Banning WD-40 lol, suppose you could use spray grease, used oil out of an engine bit messy though could be considered recycling though..:teeth,or diesel....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You would think after nearly 27 years on this planet I'd have a better idea of how to dress myself & that I would put more effort into the little things with regard to it


----------



## ShyFX

Elad said:


> so i went to my little cousins football game while i was 2 days strong, tail end of a caffeine binge and staying standing using coffee as smelling salts
> 
> turns out they didnt have a line judge, so since feelin loose i say gimme the fukin flag lets do it, except i didnt cause that would be way over aggressive around little kids
> 
> anyway i start reffing and i'm seeing things, like these little speedster embryos are blurring and doubling, have no idea what the fuk is going on, just have the coach constantly yelling at me cause i keep missing offsides, like what the fuk bro they are 11 become a real coach
> 
> in my defense its hard, they were playing some a grade mighty ducks villains ringer team, these kids were meant to be 11 but it seemed like they all had tacky tats and contracts with barcelona, those through balls tho, gotdamn
> 
> about 20minutes in and i'm feeling toasty, i miss a call and one of the tiny ****s calls me a cock, man, i dunno if you've ever been called a c ock by an 11yo but i found it funny as fuc, you know when you're sleep deprived and everything becomes hilarious
> 
> so i'm just standing there lolling and staring at the kid, getting weird looks from the parents like why is this guy here every week he doesnt even have a kid, knew something was wrong with him, why is he staring and laughing like that
> 
> end of game and i have no idea wtf happened, it all looked like a game of tron to me even though i tried, coach just said to me "good game" and threw me some of the kids post match chocolate, the pity in the air was suffocating
> 
> was a good time though tbh


lmao I've would've died laughing if some 11 year old called me a cock too. Your stories are hilarious.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> dat beat
> 
> am I the only one who thought that the smoke machine man stole the show?


The close-up on his Reebok shoes at :45, it's like you can't have good music without selling-out anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My sister has no idea what she is getting into. I think I'll give it about 3 creepy old men asking her out and 5 entitled housewives throwing coupons at her and calling her a b***h before she quits.


----------



## mezzoforte

Brb fapping to Chris Pratt in Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## McFly

I always wondered why they don't put refrigerators in cars.


----------



## AussiePea

I can't control what other people do and I need to stop worrying about it. I often think "maybe I should have acted differently" or "Maybe I should/shouldn't have said that" but every time I realise that I made the decisions that I did because I was simply being me, and if that isn't good enough or it doesn't sit well with someone than so be it, but I can't regret simply being the person I am comfortable being. My intentions are always for good anyway. There's only so much I can support or comfort someone and if that doesn't tick all their boxes than I'm probably better off going my own way.

ps. ****ing windy outside.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure how I feel about hashtags as a means of referencing things, sometimes it feels like we're creating too many short cuts in language


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> The close-up on his Reebok shoes at :45, it's like you can't have good music without selling-out anymore.


:lol


----------



## Taplow

How did we live without the internet?


----------



## purechaos

Sometimes I wonder if I am in the wrong time zone and also belong about 500 years in the future


----------



## AussiePea

I had the ****test day yesterday where nothing went my way but it all turned around when I was at the supermarket in the evening and this boy (maybe 6 or so) who was shopping with his father came up to me and asked what I was doing, so I got down to his level and introduced myself and put my hand out and he grew the biggest grin I've seen and excitedly shook my hand. His dad literally had to drag him away from me after we had a short conversation about what he had done at school that day.

I reallllyyyy want to be a father someday, I've always connected well with children.


----------



## Ckg2011

I don't practice Santeria I ain't got no crystal ball Well, I had a million dollars but I, I'd spend it all.


----------



## McFly

I really need to clean the junk out of my desk. Maybe next year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just watched an interview with a legendary jazz musician in which all his answers with regard to the state of the music industry as it currently exists were essentially that it's hopeless, lol. The best thing he said is that jazz music is still much appreciated in Europe & Asia so that's where musicians should be looking to tour for better prospects


----------



## cosmicslop

i'm glad it's almost time for the summer season to end and get cold so it matches my heart.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm at a crossroads in life & my bro is at a crossroads in life. It was looking like he'd have to move back here & then this morning he puts it to me via text..."You should move here & we should get a place, you get away from mom & I don't have to rearrange all my health contacts/concerns"...food for thought to wrap my head around to say the least


----------



## AllToAll

I hate when someone is telling me something they find important over dinner. I feel obliged to give them my full attention and stop eating, but really all I'm thinking is about the food. And there simply is no subtle way of putting spaghetti in your mouth when a friend is telling you they're worried their father is growing old...


----------



## Whatev

I need to remember to stop parking under a tree if I want to avoid the bird **** storm. What are these birds eating, damn.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

If somebody offered me weed or alcohol, I'd take the offer without a moments' hesitation.

I'd fill the disgusting void that is my existence with intoxicating alcohol/hazy smoke. How does a 16 year old with no connections like me get drugs? I don't even really care anymore. **** consequences. I'd prefer to get high/drunk than sober.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why come the crazy lunar laugh is accompanied by the crazy lunar cry face? It's just like the book said, they are symbolized by the comedy/tragedy, happy/sadface theater masks. But why come no mask for bipolar? Too... weird?


----------



## cosmicslop

"Unable to connect to internet" 

Don't just tell me then, Google Chrome. Make yourself useful and go on Craigslist's Missed Connections and write a post, *****.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Previously, I would have said that my anxiety is about an 8/10 for severity.

Now, I'd move that up to a 9/10. I'm nearly unable to properly function, and it's getting worse. Oh, it's getting much worse.


----------



## mezzoforte

I need to sleep. So tired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

She was gracious to me in the call but man oh man did I mess up bad


----------



## calichick

I hope *MindOverMood *realizes that his signature has given me the best advertising over anything I could ever say or do here.

Keep posting mate, I can count on you to keep up the good calichick name even when I'm gone.

Which reminds me, I've stayed about 3 weeks past my expiration date on this site.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## McFly

They really should clean those debit card key pads more often.


----------



## Citrine

"Relationships." ...that's all the fortune cookie had to say to me. They don't even try anymore do they.


----------



## Kyle6983

"Who invented this stupid freakin disease!"


----------



## millenniumman75

Sneezing + Using the bathroom = not a pretty sight :flush


----------



## inane

It always makes me feel suspicious to see usernames of people I haven't communicated much with on my profile page, especially when they outnumber the ones who have. Was it something I said? :um


----------



## mezzoforte

Aww, my cat is so adorable. He just jumped up on my bed with me and is purring really loud now.


----------



## Elad

7;50am nosleep

being weird, feeling weird, probably am weird

why

close the laptop and roll over


----------



## AllToAll

Sometimes my mother stares at me for a few seconds then sighs. I think it's her way of regretting things on my behalf. Thank you?


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Sometimes my mother stares at me for a few seconds then sighs. I think it's her way of regretting things on my behalf. Thank you?


What the... I can imagine that being quite upsetting, have you asked why she does that?

I'm going to be late for work but I'm so warm in bed and cannot find the strength to roll out. Abort!


----------



## diamondheart89

YES leg muscles you shall burn. rawr.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> YES leg muscles you shall burn. rawr.


You're supposed to burn them with exercise, not by placing hot frying pans in them, you idiot!


----------



## millenniumman75

AllToAll said:


> Sometimes my mother stares at me for a few seconds then sighs. I think it's her way of regretting things on my behalf. Thank you?


I'd "SA stare" right back at her and sigh - see what she thinks. :lol



AussiePea said:


> What the... I can imagine that being quite upsetting, have you asked why she does that?
> 
> I'm going to be late for work but I'm so warm in bed and cannot find the strength to roll out. Abort!


I was awakened two hours after going to sleep to thunderstorms. Lightning and thunder more active this morning than in a while.


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> What the... I can imagine that being quite upsetting, have you asked why she does that?
> 
> I'm going to be late for work but I'm so warm in bed and cannot find the strength to roll out. Abort!


She says I should be making more friends and dating. She's probably right, but I still don't like the pity stares. =\

I hope you made it to work on time.



millenniumman75 said:


> I'd "SA stare" right back at her and sigh - see what she thinks. :lol
> 
> I was awakened two hours after going to sleep to thunderstorms. Lightning and thunder more active this morning than in a while.


Hehehe, I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## GotAnxiety

So proud of myself, Been to busy for this site lately,

Gonna be busy for awhile, Hopefully my new prospective on working will work,

On making that kill, Is the only way to look at it, And bringing home that big dinner,

Now if I can relocate this month as well, Everything would be beyond golden,


----------



## Elad

naan bread, sour skittles, dr pepper and reeces pieces

50 shades of foreveralone right now


----------



## Lish3rs

Elad said:


> naan bread, sour skittles, dr pepper and reeces pieces
> 
> 50 shades of foreveralone right now


Those sound like the best shades ever of foreveralone o_o


----------



## Elad

a little love or romantic feels definitely make everything easier

instead of caring about what others think you can focus solely on what they think, gives you a little bit more purpose, someone else to seriously think about/care for aside from yourself

those tinted glasses make everything look a little sweeter, blurs a few lines so you look over the negative

need to remember where i left mine, wash the crust off and press restart, cause that game is too rewarding to not play


----------



## scintilla

I need a new kdrama to watch. Something extra feelsy.


----------



## scintilla

So how do these new functions work exactly? I understand the mentions and quotes...but there is also a 'thread tags' tab...what does that do?


----------



## AussiePea

We need an admin to make a thread explaining the forum changes. I DON'T LIKE CHAAAANNNGGEEEE


----------



## Perkins

I came here to dance.


----------



## diamondheart89

scintilla said:


> I need a new kdrama to watch. Something extra feelsy.


Yes! One of my people.

I finally convinced myself to watch Heirs. Worth it?


----------



## ratbag

I've been so depressed, insecure and passive-aggressive and have barely seen my boyfriend in over a month, yet he claims he loves me and is interested in being with me. I don't really understand. I thought for sure he'd lost interest in me. My depressed mind will likely convince me he was lying and doesn't want me, however. What a terrible place my mind has brought me to.


----------



## laysiaj

Sometimes we have high hopes for people we meet because their first impression is that great. It makes me sad when the rest of the relationship does not live up to the promise of that first impression. 
I just don't want to go around asking people to be my friend anymore. You want to talk to me? Great? Don't ? I don't care.


----------



## diamondheart89

My cleaning wipes were all dried out and old, so I used purel to clean my keyboard. Do not recommend. It's like the keys are giving my fingertips a blowjob every time I type.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cool night watching dark room headline at Titan sound tonight


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So I found a little booklet with the winning entries for my school's literary awards. The winner of the awards was literally the worst one. I don't get why that person won. Whatever. I plan to enter this year if they run it again, because well, I can write a lot better than anybody else at my school, I'm sure of it. I'm like, 98% confident that I'd easily win.


----------



## AussiePea

I love watching the kiwi haka so much. I get chills every time.


----------



## aquilla

Today is the 25th anniversary of the Baltic Way. wow.


----------



## Pompeii

Too many tabs. Brain cannot compute.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

We're just sending you this friendly email to remind you that you owe us money.

So give us your money, b*tch


----------



## scintilla

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes! One of my people.
> 
> I finally convinced myself to watch Heirs. Worth it?


I haven't even watched Heirs yet! Maybe I'll do that next. I think it's probably worth it, a lot of people seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Citrine

Twinkle twinkle little star and ABC's....It's the same tune.  It's the same tune! How did I not notice this before?


----------



## diamondheart89

scintilla said:


> I haven't even watched Heirs yet! Maybe I'll do that next. I think it's probably worth it, a lot of people seem to enjoy it.


Lee Min Ho <3


----------



## laysiaj

scintilla said:


> I haven't even watched Heirs yet! Maybe I'll do that next. I think it's probably worth it, a lot of people seem to enjoy it.





diamondheart89 said:


> Lee Min Ho <3


Yeah, I was just gonna say. I watched the first two or three episodes and stopped. Lee Min Ho is my boyfriend though, so I owe it to him to finish it eventually.

I'd say Secret Garden is still my favorite. I love Ha Ji Won so much!


----------



## AllToAll

Thank you to my Aussie friend for introducing me to "Ja'mie: Private School Girl." It is so amazingly ridiculous ... just what I need!


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Thank you to my Aussie friend for introducing me to "Ja'mie: Private School Girl." It is so amazingly ridiculous ... just what I need!


This post makes me so happy. You must watch "summer Heights high" after which is by the same guy and includes j'amie and others. Too good.


----------



## Ckg2011

So, you just going to stand there and not let me order hun? Well should I stay here or go to Burger King? Move move move... Get out of the way, you already ordered why are you still standing here? WTF are yo... Oh your moving. 

Yes I would like a large vanilla ice coffee to go.


----------



## mezzoforte

I've been neglecting my tumblr too much lately.


----------



## laysiaj

@mezzoforte I always read your posts but I never respond. I would like to remedy this as I think you're an interesting person. Probably goes back to the whole "popular" theory somebody mentioned on another thread.


----------



## mezzoforte

laysiaj said:


> @mezzoforte I always read your posts but I never respond. I would like to remedy this as* I think you're an interesting person.* Probably goes back to the whole "popular" theory somebody mentioned on another thread.


 That really means a lot to me considering I really do feel boring most of the time. You seem cool too btw, and funny. Can I join your harem?


----------



## laysiaj

@mezzoforte you know it girl. First female in my harem too!


----------



## mezzoforte

:boogie


----------



## Ckg2011

I need a team of low land Gorillas that know how to clean and get the spaces in between.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish they would stop having loud fat people sex.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wish they would stop having loud fat people sex.


Are you talking about who I think you're talking about?


----------



## AussiePea

2 days until Japan.... *bites nails*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Are you talking about who I think you're talking about?


Yup


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I like it when men wear pink and pastel purple.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yup


----------



## diamondheart89

laysiaj said:


> Yeah, I was just gonna say. I watched the first two or three episodes and stopped. Lee Min Ho is my boyfriend though, so I owe it to him to finish it eventually.
> 
> *I'd say Secret Garden is still my favorite*. I love Ha Ji Won so much!


Oh yes. That one was full of delicious stuff.


----------



## SummerRae

i'm so sad i could never have said goodbye, yet it was so easy for you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Talent & looks rarely outweigh confidence & charisma in my experience


----------



## probably offline

laysiaj said:


> I'd say Secret Garden is still my favorite. I love Ha Ji Won so much!


I love Hyun Bin


----------



## AussiePea

Daniel *fuxking* Ricciardo. What a legend.


----------



## calichick

The 13 Worst Mistakes People Make in Their 20s

1. They think education and talent are enough to become successful.
2. They don't start saving money.
3. They equate happiness with money. (Think I just had an afterthought last week that if I'm making $70k per year, screw happiness, I'm halfway there to getting my BMW by the time I'm 25)
4. They neglect their health.
5. They give up when things get tough. (hm..maybe I shouldn't have quit...)
6. They put things off. (I'll get my hair done next weekend)
7. They try to please everyone.
8. They think all friendships can last forever.
9. They look for their "soul mate." (Does manhunting count?)
10. They think moving somewhere new will solve their problems. (So I won't have a better chance of finding an athletic, outdoorsy guy if I move to Denver?)
11. They see things in black and white.
12. They try planning years in advance.
13. They think they're the only one of their friends struggling. (Well from stalking people on LinkedIn/FB, it sure looks that way)

I guess I should stop looking for my soulmate then.

As if.


----------



## probably offline

I've been talking to a guy online who is way more optimistic than I am, so I can't/don't want to be as pessimistic as I usually am. It's quite refreshing. But it makes me wonder stuff like "am I not being myself now? or "is this closer to who I really am if you strip me of my depression?" or "do I like myself while being this way?". I don't know, it's weird.


----------



## Dissonance

There is still time.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I cant wait until september.. i really cant. Plus i keep thinking about things like college? travelling? ..that nurse ive had my eye on. Could something actually develop out of this? He's in his 40's. Im 21. Age gap springs to mind.


----------



## Dissonance

dontwaitupforme said:


> I cant wait until september.. i really cant. Plus i keep thinking about things like college? travelling? ..that nurse ive had my eye on. Could something actually develop out of this? He's in his 40's. Im 21. Age gap springs to mind.


But that's disgusting and creepy just ask most of the women of SAS those men are revolting.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Dissonance said:


> But that's disgusting and creepy just ask most of the women of SAS those men are revolting.


Lol, i think mellodrama springs to mind when it comes to the biased opinions of some of the stressed out users on here. There are a few things that do arise as an issue.. like having tastes in common, growing up in different generations and perhaps finding out your maybe not quite on the same wavelength as each other because of these differences. Then again, idk. Its all about the chemistry in the end, surely?


----------



## rdrr

Back to life, back to reality.


----------



## Higgins

After much deliberating, I've come to the conclusion that, given the chance, I would _indeed_ bang Jack White's pasty ***.

Though I feel that way about a lot of people lately. Hmmm.


----------



## BackToThePast

I shouldn't get too worked up about this one post that got deleted. Although it was my one positive thought of the day. Moving on!

I really dislike the design of the Pringles can. My hands are way too big to reach the bottom and I'm not willing to dump out the chips and make a mess. So what I did was search online for some convenient way to eat Pringles and stumbled upon a nifty little trick. I got a piece of paper, wrapped it (not sure if that's the right word to use) around the inside of the can, laid the can on its side to make the chips fall onto the paper, then pulled the paper out to get the chips. It worked beautifully.


----------



## Higgins

waerdd said:


> I shouldn't get too worked up about this one post that got deleted. Although it was my one positive thought of the day. Moving on!
> 
> I really dislike the design of the Pringles can. My hands are way too big to reach the bottom and I'm not willing to dump out the chips and make a mess. So what I did was search online for some convenient way to eat Pringles and stumbled upon a nifty little trick. I got a piece of paper, wrapped it (not sure if that's the right word to use) around the inside of the can, laid the can on its side to make the chips fall onto the paper, then pulled the paper out to get the chips. It worked beautifully.


Huh. That's a good idea. I always feel kinda weird when I'm practically fisting the can to get the chips further down.


----------



## BackToThePast

Higgins said:


> Huh. That's a good idea. I always feel kinda weird when I'm practically fisting the can to get the chips further down.


Yep, and I'm sure millions of Americans feel the same way. Not sure why the design hasn't changed to address this issue yet.

Heck, there's an Asian Pringles that has a tab to lift up the chips. We need this for Pringles! And it doesn't look like the tab would be invasive on the original design at all.


----------



## Perkins

I found a web site where you can make your own gif dance party.
http://gifdanceparty.giphy.com/


----------



## Perkins

Apparently I'm worth 10 goats.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Apparently I'm worth 10 goats.


Nonsense. You're worth at least 12 goats, 15 shillings, and 2 slaves.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't like the layout of ESPN FC anymore, it was fine for the World Cup but the previous layout was grand for footy news. I'm always so set in my ways/preferences


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> I found a web site where you can make your own gif dance party.
> http://gifdanceparty.giphy.com/


http://j.mp/1vCV2rC


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> http://j.mp/1vCV2rC


----------



## EmptyEyes

Lately I've been climbing on my roof a lot.


----------



## cosmicslop

Showed some American patriotism today by forgetting how to spell soccer for two seconds.


----------



## probably offline

Higgins said:


> Huh. That's a good idea. I always feel kinda weird when I'm practically fisting the can to get the chips further down.


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89

I would happily suckerpunch a baby owl in the mouth to get my hands on some chocolate rn.


----------



## Pompeii

The more I proclaim how much I hate this forum, the more I end up posting. So, let's try something new. I really, really love you, SAS. You're the SASiest SAS in the SASiverse. I think about you, SAS, as I fall asleep and you're the first thought on my mind when I wake, after an immediate realisation of needing to use the toilet. 

While I wait for my declaration of love to take effect, I'll just keep posting inane drivel. :um


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, a couple people have called me a "stoner". I probably would be if I had access to cannabis. Or even alcohol - I'd drink that in a heart beat. Consequences - be damned.


----------



## moloko

I don't even try anymore. My posts on SAS are finally complete garbage. And I don't care.


----------



## Kind Of

A lot of the useful things I know I picked up while just wandering the Internet

I am Googlebot incarnate

brrrbpppwhrrr


----------



## calichick

I can't believe that the first guy who ever had a crush on me was a teenage model. That has to be some cosmic sign or something. If only male models had more thoughts in their brains than the average chipmunk...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being decent looking doesn't equate to having the skills to get laid regularly...even if you're a novelty


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just don't really get sometimes why people don't put full stops on the end of their sentences. Like, it looks weird

See?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm about to go to the store looking like a disheveled meth addict in this preppy ****** town. Let's see how many dirty looks I get.


----------



## mezzoforte

When I first joined this site, I hardly ever saw any other users from MA. Now I see a bunch...:con


----------



## tbyrfan

mezzoforte said:


> When I first joined this site, I hardly ever saw any other users from MA. Now I see a bunch...:con


I was just thinking that the other day.


----------



## AussiePea

I've never seen so many well dressed and healthy looking people in one place before.


----------



## Charmander

What is this quotes post thing? Am I gonna get two sets of notifications every time someone quotes me?


----------



## diamondheart89

Charmander said:


> What is this quotes post thing? Am I gonna get two sets of notifications every time someone quotes me?


I turned the other notifications off from the options page.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kratom is nice for chillin' but like most things didn't do anything for my anxiety


----------



## rdrr

It feels really bad when it's obvious you need them WAY more than they will ever need you.


----------



## cocooned

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Thunder be all like BOOM BOOM BUDADADADADA BOOM


Also known as dubstep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ The Tunein Radio app for Windows 8.1 sucks nuts. It takes forever for some streams to load, a few don't load at all & there's no search option so it's a winding mess to find all my favorites which I have saved on my phone already. It's ironic since still sporting an old Blackcerry yet the app is miles better than on the is relatively new laptop

~ I wonder why there's no official Barclay's Premier League podcast this season like last, I quite enjoyed it as a weekly supplement to games


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh - a dude from my school (whom I find extremely attractive) looked at me today - and I was like "omg " but he was probably disgusted by my horrific nostril pimple. 

I was having a fairly crappy lunchtime today and then he goes pasts and looks at me. I couldn't help but grin a little - even knowing that he would have seen that gigantic thing on my nostril.

SIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## SuperSky

Today, I am a man.

Disclaimer: No lady parts have been harmed in the making of this post. This is a work of fiction. Names, characters, places and incidents either are products of the author’s imagination or are used fictitiously. Any resemblance to actual males, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental.


----------



## tea111red

Glass-Shards said:


> I just don't really get sometimes why people don't put full stops on the end of their sentences. Like, it looks weird
> 
> See?


Haha, I have noticed this as well. It's a little unsettling.


----------



## Elad

dear zimbabwean family next door

i know you used to live here but you dont anymore, i'm tired of going to the letterbox everyday and seeing 3 letters all addressed to you

i'm not your mailman, update your damn address

feel like slapping someone with a crumbed trout



Glass-Shards said:


> I just don't really get sometimes why people don't put full stops on the end of their sentences. Like, it looks weird
> 
> See?





tea111red said:


> Haha, I have noticed this as well. It's a little unsettling.


i've done this on sas quite often, not a whole of punctuation at all

why?

because i dont care, its not necessary

i generally just type my thoughts which are incredibly informal, so my lack of punct reflects that

there will always be people who assume its because you're dumb but fhuck those people


----------



## tea111red

^Nah, you write in a way where you don't come across as dumb. I am just anal and notice things like that. It's like seeing a crooked picture on the wall and wanting to straighten it or something, lol.


----------



## Elad

@tea111red


----------



## arnie

Anyone else getting messaged by a mega_layne on skype? She sent over a dozen messages trying to make contact, but when I ask what her SAS name is, she ignores me. :con


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So if Brita filters purify tap water for 3 months do they start to poison it again after that time period? I really ought to buy a new filter...


----------



## laysiaj

My SAS bff is over a decade younger than I am.  I would feel very weird about that if he wasn't as extremely intelligent and oddly wise as he is. Heart your face. Shoutout? Nah...


----------



## GotAnxiety

Canadian Brotha said:


> So if Brita filters purify tap water for 3 months do they start to poison it again after that time period? I really ought to buy a new filter...


Yes, Then it turns into concentrated super toxcins,


----------



## KelsKels

Is it just me or does Ed Sheeran look like an adorable little hobbit? :3

And f*** work. Just f*** it. Guuuuuh. I'll never know how I manage to stay there for 8 continuous hours at a time. Its like I have to mentally check myself out and slap on a smile while I dodge sh** being flung at me from all different directions. Anything to make dat paper I guess.


----------



## prettypony

There's this old Xbox friend of mine... and I thought he was cool until he started messaging me 10x a day complaining about his back pain. I mean I care, I understand it's hard to go through, but I don't want to hear about it 24/7. My sister told him he was annoying(nicely), and he still complains to us. I even found out he was messaging a whole bunch of his friends about his back pain. I wonder what /they/ tell him. I was trying to give this guy a hint so I ignored him for a week... and when I checked my email it said I had 60+ unread messages from him! Im like wtsf.


----------



## diamondheart89

4 people I knew have died in the last 2 months. :um Two of them in the last two days.


----------



## minimized

One of these days I'm going to initiate a buster call of my own.


----------



## intheshadows

Well, this is my last time going online for a few days....


----------



## cybernaut

Just got told by the second person this month that I always seem happy. Have I gotten that good at masking my true self? 
------
Sent via Tapatalk App.


----------



## blue2

coconuts


----------



## calichick

Happy Labor Day, loves

I hope y'all have a great long weekend, I will be on the lake. Lake Tahoe that is. Weekend escapes are the best. Hopefully there will be some attractive men there now, that will sure put the cherry on my cupcake :blush


----------



## Persephone The Dread

蛍火の杜へは切ない :'<


----------



## Pompeii

blue2 said:


> coconuts


Lovely bunch of?


----------



## Waifu

Persephone The Dread said:


> 蛍火の杜へは切ない :'<


And painful to the Mori of Hotarubi?

I do not understand.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

You know - I do notice you..


----------



## BackToThePast

It's never okay for suffering to be cliché.


----------



## EmptyEyes

I just found this










It's ****ing hilarious. Omg life must have sucked back then.


----------



## euphoria04

It's only in moments of clarity like this where I realize how much depression is truly clouding my view of what is 'normal'. 

Like an epiphany of experiencing the magnitude of it firsthand, after understanding it purely from a theoretical perspective.


----------



## euphoria04

EmptyEyes said:


> I just found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ****ing hilarious. Omg life must have sucked back then.


Haha

That looks familiar.


----------



## millenniumman75

Thank goodness for Chef Boyardee!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom fell asleep to some show where Christians argue against the theory of evolution with arguments such as no one has ever seen a "crocoduck" or no one has seen a dog give birth to a chicken. It made me want to punch the TV screen listening to them. And what's worse is they never show footage in these kinds of programs of a person who has a solid basis on which to argue back, they just ask some Joe who a moment before was thinking about the pair of shoes he wants to buy or the text message her just got from his gal & put him on the spot


----------



## AussiePea

Got pole position for tomorrow's race, beat the best le mans 2 team in the world to achieve it. Stoked.


----------



## moloko

Most of the interesting threads seem to be in 30+ forum. :\


----------



## meganmila

Re- listening to Arcade Fire's - The Suburbs album, wow I really like it. I love Suburban War. I think it's better than the Reflektor album.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a strange dream that was...I was at some sort of camp that had a mix of Canadians & foreigners(Spaniards & Aussies) & some asked me if I knew where to get herb to which I replied yes noting that if they got me funds I'd get herb. Fast forward a bit & apparently because of some suspicion a counselor/supervisor had about me openly discussing it & talking with people they suspected of use/sales I was confronted by a guy from security. He politely asked to see in my bag explaining the claim against me. I said if I am accused prove what I'm a accused of or you'll see no cooperation from me. He pulls out his phone & proceeds to show me footage of some gal I've never seen before packing a pipe & hiding it in some cloth to put in her clothing or purse. I look at him & say what kind of evidence is this? To which he replies "it's been reduced, the footage has been reduced". Upon hearing this I lose it & start cussing the security guy out. He tries to calm me down explaining there was something wrong with some of the herb about that was making a few people quite ill but I'm too far gone now spitting out line after line about how ridiculous it is that a suspicious look at me along with hearsay & some random "reduced video footage" that shows someone I've never even encountered handling herb is evidence that I'm involved in distribution at this camp. Naturally all the people are transfixed by my raging at this guy. He starts to get mad himself saying I can't leave the area & that I'm a bad person because the sick people need help & I'm not cooperating. I was so angry about the assumptions made about me that I woke up muttering "if you're gonna crucify me you'd better have a damn good hammer & nail!...". 

Yeah, don't know where that came from or what that was about, haha. I always have the most intense dreams during short spells of sleep/naps


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a strange dream that was...I was at some sort of camp that had a mix of Canadians & foreigners(Spaniards & Aussies) & some asked me if I knew where to get herb to which I replied yes noting that if they got me funds I'd get herb. Fast forward a bit & apparently because of some suspicion a counselor/supervisor had about me openly discussing it & talking with people they suspected of use/sales I was confronted by a guy from security. He politely asked to see in my bag explaining the claim against me. I said if I am accused prove what I'm a accused of or you'll see no cooperation from me. He pulls out his phone & proceeds to show me footage of some gal I've never seen before packing a pipe & hiding it in some cloth to put in her clothing or purse. I look at him & say what kind of evidence is this? To which he replies "it's been reduced, the footage has been reduced". Upon hearing this I lose it & start cussing the security guy out. He tries to calm me down explaining there was something wrong with some of the herb about that was making a few people quite ill but I'm too far gone now spitting out line after line about how ridiculous it is that a suspicious look at me along with hearsay & some random "reduced video footage" that shows someone I've never even encountered handling herb is evidence that I'm involved in distribution at this camp. Naturally all the people are transfixed by my raging at this guy. He starts to get mad himself saying I can't leave the area & that I'm a bad person because the sick people need help & I'm not cooperating. I was so angry about the assumptions made about me that I woke up muttering "if you're gonna crucify me you'd better have a damn good hammer & nail!...". 

Yeah, don't know where that came from or what that was about, haha. I always have the most intense dreams during short spells of sleep/naps


----------



## Ckg2011

Making the Kessel Run in 12 parsecs in the Planet Express Ship.


----------



## huh

I need to stop dating crazies :/ I acquired another stalker *sigh*


----------



## mezzoforte

Getting back into kpop :b


----------



## McFly

I swear google is reading my mind. I wanted to look up a movie, I typed in the first letter and the first result was the 14 year old movie I was looking for.


----------



## mapleflake

Cat's sound like robots when they purr.


----------



## Marakunda

Someone else killing me is ideal.
I can't do it myself.


----------



## Marakunda

Everyone is so extremely judgmental, it hurts me.
You probably shouldn't have thoughts about other people period.

It's the right way to be.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Disagreeing with you doesn't mean I don't understand your point, it means I disagree


----------



## Wirt

trying to get back into minecraft

ran into 3 random enderman's


----------



## mezzoforte

I approve of Jennifer Lawrence's nudes.


----------



## Violet Romantic

:yay Tomorrow is the first day of school at Hogwarts. :yay


----------



## AussiePea

mezzoforte said:


> I approve of Jennifer Lawrence's nudes.


It was a bright moment in the day, that's for sure.


----------



## millenniumman75

Holiday! Celebrate!


----------



## pocketbird

walking proud and lonesome now


----------



## laysiaj

School starts up tomorrow. It was nice knowing you guys!


----------



## mezzoforte

There should be a game similar to laser tag, but with lightsabers.


----------



## euphoria04

I cannot find the shoes I want, in the right size, anywhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could do with a week retreat of solitude after last night. A cabin stocked with food, firewood, books, a cheap radio, some scratchpads, & a couple guitars. That's all I'd need. A pet dog would be a nice additional comfort too to completely round it out


----------



## orsomething

i jut killed like 6 cockroaches in the span of like 10 minutes i feel like ive wandered back into the triassic these things were the size of volkswagens it is nuts


----------



## mezzoforte

I think it's interesting how a black woman's natural hair is usually considered unattractive in society. Of course there are some exceptions, but they're usually for biracial girls who have curly hair, rather than an afro. Many of us have to manipulate our hair to look more like women of other races so that we can be seen as acceptable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

mezzoforte said:


> I think it's interesting how a black woman's natural hair is usually considered unattractive in society. Of course there are some exceptions, but they're usually for biracial girls who have curly hair, rather than an afro. Many of us have to manipulate our hair to look more like women of other races so that we can be seen as acceptable.


It is pretty rare to see black women sporting the natural look. Hair straighteners and/or weave-ons are all the rage here


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> It is pretty rare to see black women sporting the natural look. Hair straighteners and/or weave-ons are all the rage here


That's right!
If you can't achieve, get a weave!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

> Lol, man everyone is all up in a tizzy over this Jennifer Lawrence Fap-Tality thing and while i agree its mildly hilarious i honestly dont see what the big deal is... So a bunch of people your never gonna meet saw you naked..big ****in deal, if someone hacked my cellphone and got a bunch of pics of my dick and then thought i was a babe-zilla and felt compelled to share them with the rest of the world i wouldn't freak out ide be flattered, slightly amused and then ide probably go make something to eat. Worse things have happened to better ppl and the fact that its being called "The Fappening" gets extra chuckle points in my eyes. Besides ppl have done weirder **** on the internet. Like for the last month ive watched all my friends pour freezing water over their heads for ALS and charity.. I think im gonna "Leak" a picture of my dick and in a pint glass full of ice water with a blue bow and say its for ALS and Prostate cancer awarness....
> Because that, my friends, is how the west was won.


I've not seen the photos & likely won't unless I'm force fed them but this post by an old high school friend on facebook says it all



millenniumman75 said:


> That's right!
> If you can't achieve, get a weave!


That statement would piss off a lot of black women even if they weave regularly, lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> That statement would piss off a lot of black women even if they weave regularly, lol


It would affect white women, too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

millenniumman75 said:


> It would affect white women, too.


I'm not disputing that it affects white women too I'm just saying if you know how many documentaries there are on hair & self image in the black community & how it stirs up emotions that are linked to slavery even then yeah, saying " if you can"t achieve, weave" is highly volatile depending on who you're around


----------



## Ally

The weather network people in my area really need to figure out what light rain is. That wasn't it...


----------



## komorikun

Welcome Fatima22!!

:wel :spam


----------



## moloko

I ruined one of my favourite songs by using it as my ring tone. Now I associate it with bad feelings.

****.


----------



## Amocholes

pong


----------



## BackToThePast

I watched Wicked on Broadway. I found myself relating to Elphaba a lot, nearly tearing up at the way she was treated. I could have just melted right then and there. But that catharsis I was looking for at the end just wasn't there, witch was quite unfortunate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How did people survive before the "pill a day to take the pain away" generation came round...oh yeah, they sucked it up...too bad I never developed that personalty trait given that I'm not(and have not interest in being) a pill junkie


----------



## AllToAll

I'm moving to mothafukin Asia! After three weeks of back and forth and crying and thinking I wasn't going anywhere and that I'd be stuck here and... gah! I'm so freaking excited.


----------



## slyfox

AllToAll said:


> I'm moving to mothafukin Asia! After three weeks of back and forth and crying and thinking I wasn't going anywhere and that I'd be stuck here and... gah! I'm so freaking excited.


Good luck with the move! Hope you enjoy it there


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of course Lars Von Trier is the director of Breaking The Waves too...I'm not usually one to follow specific directors but I think I'm going to have a spell of watching a few more of his films


----------



## Just Lurking

Getting melted cheese off dishes is kind of like getting blood out of clothes...

Like, maybe it would be easier to go out and get new ones~


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## arnie

I had oat bran cereal yesterday and now I'm all kinds of gassy. :blank


----------



## MindOverMood

I seen the cutest girl at Canadian Tire yesterday.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

waerdd said:


> I watched Wicked on Broadway. I found myself relating to Elphaba a lot, nearly tearing up at the way she was treated. I could have just melted right then and there. But that catharsis I was looking for at the end just wasn't there, witch was quite unfortunate.


I saw Wicked on Broadway a couple years ago and really enjoyed it The soundtrack is wonderful.


----------



## McFly

I'm on youtube with my tablet. I click the thumb up button on a video. A message pops up and says 'you like this video'. I already know that.


----------



## millenniumman75

***************
*111,000th post!*
***************

*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## slyfox

Congrats!!!


----------



## moloko

Seeing a Dr. Phil episode now and that seems be pretty much the same as Jerry Springer. I thought it had some kind of seriousness and credibility. Guess not. lol

edit: Why am I watching Dr. Phil? It's very late and I'm bored.

edit: "I didn't call her *****"
"You came to the store with a sawed off shotgun but you didn't call her *****..." lol This good.

edit: I'm hooked!!


----------



## moloko

the cheat said:


> It's like raiiiiiiiin...yeah, you're singing it now. Don't lie.


Yes I am sir. Except I don't know the lyrics, so I whistle. Hope it's ok. Thanks.


----------



## cuppy

moloko said:


> Seeing a Dr. Phil episode now and that seems be pretty much the same as Jerry Springer. I thought it had some kind of seriousness and credibility. Guess not. lol
> 
> edit: Why am I watching Dr. Phil? It's very late and I'm bored.
> 
> edit: "I didn't call her *****"
> "You came to the store with a sawed off shotgun but you didn't call her *****..." lol This good.
> 
> edit: I'm hooked!!


I grew up watching Dr. Phil, it used to be more serious and help-y...though I very much enjoy watching it the way it is now too :lol



millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> *111,000th post!*
> ***************
> 
> *:boogie :boogie :boogie*


Congratulations Millenniumman  That's a pretty number.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Just realized that ducks can fly, walk, AND swim. I want to be a duck now.


----------



## AussiePea

Maccas run boooooooooi


----------



## Barette

I could've been under my calorie limit today but... candy corn. My god I love candy corn.


----------



## slyfox

Barette said:


> I could've been under my calorie limit today but... candy corn. My god I love candy corn.


They're one of those foods I like but I find too many of them nauseating


----------



## slyfox

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> Just realized that ducks can fly, walk, AND swim. I want to be a duck now.


There are ones that are good divers too. Maybe you have a good point about wanting to be a duck lol


----------



## AllToAll

These kids, man...
https://vine.co/v/Ou2wMVm7pPm


----------



## cosmicslop

going to ask my psychiatrist next week if "****ed up" is an official diagnosis and what's its DSM-V code.


----------



## AussiePea

Glass-Shards said:


> Yesterday - I finally did it. I changed my Facebook interested in to "men".
> 
> I know that probably nobody will actually bother to look at my profile let alone my about me page - but it makes me feel better that the information is now out there. It is now possible for people to find out - and it makes it a little less weird to come out. I hope to tell somebody/people asap - if I get a chance.


Have you come out to your fam? Also, grats!


----------



## housebunny

a dog just came into my house...my door was open


----------



## Elad

alright so i'm feeling **** but i say **** it i need a haircut bad

so i make an appointment on the other side of town for 20minutes even though i know the drive will take longer

just couldnt say no man

driving like a baby in a bobsled palms sweaty, knees weak, arms heavy ready to vomit on my steering wheel cuz i just ate grans spaghetti (GOAT spaghetti)

feelin nervous but on the surface looking clammy and sweaty

pull up and check i have everything, then do a quick inspection to see how hobo i'm looking, everything above board so i go for the cologne spray










spray a huge cloud then drop my face into it without closing my ****ing eyes

holy **** my eyes hurting like gonorrhea on sunburn

no time to think about the stinging so i stumble out and into the salon, and what do you know, has to be the most attractive 20something blonde working there, i can only just make out her divine heavenly blessed beauty silhouette through my teary eyes

sit down uncomfortably looking like i came from a funeral with an allergic reaction, girls probably thinking her hair skills so bad i'm already in crymode

to make matters worse shes doing what all hairdressers do, leaning over till my chin is basically titty ****ing at the angle that means my knuckle at the end of the arm rest is feeling 3 phalanges deep tickling her ovaries, she tries to make conversation but i shut her down in my anxiousness like a bad deadpan comedian, and she isnt laughing










dart my eyes around the room like rainman counting shooting stars until its over, jump in my car and almost hit a bus while wiping my eyes and realizing i am a huge beta male

tl;dr i need to learn to cut my own hair


----------



## moloko

I wish I had the talent to compose music. I really do. I would be happy and just lose myself in it.


----------



## slyfox

RIP plants unless you decide to rise from the dead again


----------



## slyfox

housebunny said:


> a dog just came into my house...my door was open


Was it a friendly dog? Was it easy to get it out?

At my old job we occasionally had dogs come inside because the warehouse doors were open.


----------



## housebunny

slyfox said:


> Was it a friendly dog? Was it easy to get it out?
> 
> At my old job we occasionally had dogs come inside because the warehouse doors were open.


It was a little Jack Russell terrier. I saw him first and said, "Hi, there!"  and he just turned around and ran out. :lol


----------



## slyfox

housebunny said:


> It was a little Jack Russell terrier. I saw him first and said, "Hi, there!"  and he just turned around and ran out. :lol


Lol that was easy


----------



## arnie

I'm sorry mods, but these pics are hilarious. :lol










Bring back the gun threads! :boogie


----------



## Cam1

I've finally come to realize that the only reason I go to the gym is so that I can rationalize my 2 AM fridge raid decisions.


----------



## Owl-99

Life is like an empty bag of pear drops.


----------



## purechaos

Sequoia said:


> Life is like an empty bag of pear drops.


 I'm gonna have to go get a bag to understand this one.


----------



## coeur_brise

Elad said:


> alright so i'm feeling **** but i say **** it i need a haircut bad
> 
> so i make an appointment on the other side of town for 20minutes even though i know the drive will ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr i need to learn to cut my own hair


:lol Ace storytelling, man.










Random thought: girls can get rejected too.


----------



## meganmila

I think I fell in love with You're The Worst show's main couple.


----------



## meganmila

coeur_brise said:


> :lol Ace storytelling, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Random thought: girls can get rejected too*.


 yep at the bolded part.


----------



## karenw

A traditional salad is nt a salad without egg & cheese on the plate.


----------



## mezzoforte

I love how the city looks at night.

Also, I wish my boyfriend's internet would stop being a dick.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> A monochrome illustration for Return of the Thin White Duke, an unreleased collaborative project with Neil Gaiman and David Bowie.


Apparently also from it:



















U ****ING WUT MATE?

(While it seems the story was about David Bowie, I can't find evidence that he was actually involved with that project, which is slightly less wtf but still. Also Neil Gaiman apparently worked with Yoshіtaka Amano before but anyway)

I don't want to know if this is fake either. It's totally real. Except it wasn't released. Yup.

Also why is everything I'm interested in/researching always converging? It's very peculiar. Sort of like the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon.

My signature has a Neil Gaiman quote right, then there's a music link by Owen Pallett, who coincidentally also goes by the stage name Final Fantasy sometimes, and then the video has art by Yoshіtaka Amano :lol

Also that song is so good. I keep replaying it, over and over and over. I know that's how music stops being good. But can't help it :blank

Also, yes I got around the swear filter, but I mean come on, it's someone's name...


----------



## Charmeleon

Hope the roads flood tomorrow cuz I sure as hell don't feel like going to work.


----------



## 525826

the carpet feels nice


----------



## BackToThePast

My Heisenburg sketch looks pretty badass.


----------



## spititout

everyones just an animal actually


----------



## cosmicslop

i saw this guy with a sports car that had an idaho license plate. strange combo. enjoy your stay in california. must have gotten tired of driving around your little house on the prairie and being only able to show your fancy car off to people in their tractors on their potato farms.

edit: i'm up way too late now. i don't want to sleep though.


----------



## Fruitcake

I had a thought earlier that maybe if I can connect with stars more often I won't rely on connections with people so much. So I went into the garden to ask one what it thinks of logic and it said nothing at all. It might be because my question hasn't reached it yet or its answer hasn't reached me, or perhaps it stopped existing before I could get through to it. Maybe my question was too vague. It was pretty vague. But I'm pretty sure that the star was making a statement: "Logic doesn't exist, Anna." So I said "You're right, little star. Well, actually you're a big fat star but I bet no-one cares about that sort of **** down there.*** What's the point of it all then?" And it just twinkled at me in a cheeky sort of way and that's when I lost my cool a bit because it reminded me of another star I used to chat with who would always be like "twinkle, twinkle, mother****er!!!!" at inappropriate moments. I started to laugh maniacally then which always happens when I need to cry and that embarrasses me terribly so I turned my back on the star and waited for the laughter to turn to tears and then sobbed at the moon for a while.

I think the star was right, though.

***I live in New Zealand.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I enjoy sleeping...

...until I wake up..


----------



## Owl-99

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

My mind and body are not my greatest enemy, but the most persistent.


----------



## moloko

"The digits in the speed of light (299 792 458 m/s) are exactly the same as the latitude of the Great Pyramid of Giza (29.9792458º N)."


----------



## millenniumman75

111,111st POST :lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme

ew, shared dorms. im soooo bored in here, i need pass out into the city.


----------



## cybernaut

Watching 9/11 documentaries. RIP to all the victims. The stories never get old. I will also never forget that 9/11 course I took last semester in university. One of my challenging and most interesting classes ever.


----------



## diamondheart89

I miss going to walk in the moonlight.


----------



## cuppy

urghhh :hide


----------



## mezzoforte

13.5 more hours of this bus trip. :yawn And like 6 more hours till I can eat. So hungry. 

Edit: nvm, we stopped at BK


----------



## rdrr

work work workworkwork


----------



## rdrr

my car is very close to being on ecstacy


----------



## AussiePea

My dog sleeps in the most odd position (this is normal for him).

http://i.imgur.com/Gf5LweZ.jpg


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And now we have kick off! Finally!


----------



## Monotony

I swear my room contains a Rift to an alternate dimension composed of nothing but dust it's the only explanation to where the hell it's all coming from god damn dusting and vacuuming is futile it's back to critical levels in mere hours.


----------



## cosmicslop

In a Lonely Place said:


> Who the hell can be bothered with Pomegranate? The most tedious and unsatisfying of the fruit family, don't care how good it's supposed to be for you.


I don't eat them anymore because I tripped while carrying a box it on the driveway, and one of the poms cracked open upon impact. Fruit blood splattered everywhere with its red seeds scattered. It was traumatizing not only for me but the other poms that were part of the box. so now i have very post-vegan, extreme pacifist views on ever touching that fruit. thanks for triggering a flashback.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i feel strange...i need a break from SAS...bye bye



cosmicslop said:


> I don't eat them anymore because I tripped while carrying a box it on the driveway, and one of the poms cracked open upon impact. Fruit blood splattered everywhere with its red seeds scattered. It was traumatizing not only for me but the other poms that were part of the box. so now i have very post-vegan, extreme pacifist views on ever touching that fruit. thanks for triggering a flashback.


that was funny!


----------



## slyfox

@LoneLioness is good at hide and seek :'(


----------



## slyfox

Peach, thank you for the belly massage. It only hurts a little


----------



## huh

Out of all the self-entitled douchebag drivers I encounter on the road, why does it seem like most of them drive trucks?


----------



## Just Lurking

Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 
Kill me. 

Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill.


----------



## Stilla

When did this happen. When did guys actually be more willing to talk to me than girls? 
Why are guys more friendlier than girls when it's always been the opposite before that. 
It even seems more likely to make male friends now than female ones.










Is this what growing up is like, in a world were cooties no longer exists.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ I can think of one very attractive reason guys are friendlier when chatting to you than girls.

Back to the important topic of this page and a fun little fact; my previous boss's name is "Dick Johnson".

Oh and my random thought of the day is, why is my housemate who used to be almost unbearably chatty to me now giving the cold shoulder. Nothing has happened, weird.

I'm also about to watch "how to train your Dragon #2 ". Phun.


----------



## slyfox

My cat needs to go back to massage school. Ow!!!


----------



## Just Lurking

kjfkjf ckladscj kdjcklfjkdsl fv;adkls vhZDKLX hv;dshvkl;dhskcfvdsh cvkjdsh ckvlhj


----------



## lisbeth

Yesterday I sat in a busy cafe by myself and actually managed to spend some time lingering over my coffee instead of clearing out in 3 minutes flat because I felt awkward. It's an achievement.


----------



## Taplow

How many men do you think have *****ed the queen of England?


----------



## calichick

<--------the lengths a girl will go to for a free meal.

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## AussiePea

Taplow said:


> How many men do you think have *****ed the queen of England?


----------



## AllToAll

Film star, yeah I'm deluxe
Classic, expensive, you don't get to touch


That's some writing right there...


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Film star, yeah I'm deluxe
> Classic, expensive, you don't get to touch
> 
> That's some writing right there...


Please send this to Kanye.


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> Please send this to Kanye.


Iggy Azalea and Charli XCX already have the rights to it.


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Iggy Azalea and Charli XCX already have the rights to it.


They are good 2nd choices.

Also thanks to dearest compatriot Iggy, every time I or someone else says "first things first", I am forced to say "I'm the realist". I h8 u igz.


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> They are good 2nd choices.
> 
> Also thanks to dearest compatriot Iggy, every time I or someone else says "first things first", I am forced to say "I'm the realist". I h8 u igz.


The Aussies don't all love Iggy?!


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> The Aussies don't all love Iggy?!


No, no don't get me wrong, my fingers were crossed when I ended that sentence.


----------



## AllToAll

:lol


----------



## Stilla

To go to a free concert alone or to watch the nanny on netflix while life passes me by, that is the question.

I wish I had someone to take decisions like this for me.


----------



## Stilla

^ Decided not to go, even though I could actually have had company (O_O) in the form of a random stranger I met earlier today on the streets, although not sure how safe that would have been on a scale of 1/10. 
Oh well... I'll just cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Taplow

Oh Scotland the brave. As an Englishman, I wish we could vote to leave them.


----------



## AllToAll

I leave to SK in less than two weeks, and holy shiiiiit I'm officially freaking out. The main reason I chose SK is because, well, I need to save money. When I moved to Istanbul I was so pumped because I was already in love with the city. Whatever went wrong (and boy did they go wrong) at least I was living somewhere where the culture, the language, the food, and the city interested me. Quite frankly, as much as I've tried getting into it, I feel a bit meh about SK. 
I'm having so many second thoughts about moving to SK, and I don't know if I should listen to my nerves or just take the leap. So many things could go wrong...
I could get fired the first month, then I'll have to pay my flight to the company AND find a way to pay for my flight elsewhere. 
If I hate the school/management, it'll be hard to quit and find a job at another school.
I could hate Seoul.
I could hate the people.
I could hate all the other expats.
I could end up extremely lonely.

I'm so tempted to cancel everything and stay. Maybe leave after the holidays and try to get a job here in the meantime to help my mom, who's going through a pretty horrible time right now. This would be a great moment to get some kind of message from any deity out there... hello? God? Allah? Buddha?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

How every guy feels after seeing a Kung-Fu movie...


----------



## MindOverMood

Alex Trebek's mustache has returned.

I also found out that my blood type is O-


> Only 7% of Canadians share your blood type. O Negative is the most critical blood type and it is always in very high demand because:
> 
> -It represents such a small percentage of the population
> 
> -It is the only blood type that's compatible with ALL other blood types (O-, O+, A+, A-, B+, B-, AB+ and AB-)
> 
> -O Negative patients can only receive blood from O Negative donors
> 
> -It is used in the most critical emergency situations: for newborns, patients with compromised immune systems, and for trauma victims


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's sad that I'm already done with 20°C + weather even though summer is so short. I like Autumn coolness though(so long as you're dressed for it)


----------



## AussiePea

I feel like I'm teetering on the edge of throwing something heavy through a window.


----------



## Neo1234

Idk why people from here dont like India ;Indians are sweet and have a big heart ..!


----------



## intheshadows

I hate that feeling when you first catch a cold.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*I Think Randomly Therefore I Am.*
I do exist.

Sometimes I feel like I do not exist and I am not really here; 
I often think I am a ghost and just an insubstantial phantom,
incapable of being involved with my environment. :dead:|


----------



## BackToThePast

Avoiding Awkward Encounters 101

When approaching a crowd of people walking opposite your direction, don't look at them. Instead look straight ahead and focused. Oftentimes the ones walking directly towards you will move aside to make space for you.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

waerdd said:


> Avoiding Awkward Encounters 101
> 
> When approaching a crowd of people walking opposite your direction, don't look at them. Instead look straight ahead and focused. Oftentimes the ones walking directly towards you will move aside to make space for you.


*
Naw.
Just plow through them and push them aside.

Look right at them and give them a nasty "buzz off" expression to let them know they need to get out of your way.

( I grew up near New York City - that is how it is done ). LOL

Let them get ticked off !
LOL.*
:clap:rofl


----------



## BackToThePast

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *
> Naw.
> Just plow through them and push them aside.
> 
> Look right at them and give them a nasty "buzz off" expression to let them know they need to get out of your way.
> 
> ( I grew up near New York City - that is how it is done ). LOL
> 
> Let them get ticked off !
> LOL.*
> :clap:rofl


Oh it used to be worse. I would end up getting into synchronized step dances, it was horrible. Maybe yours is the next step up. I guess I need to be more assertive. :lol


----------



## purechaos

Life is the dream


----------



## AussiePea

I think I have an in-grown hair on my neck and bugger me dead it's sore. Can't do anything about it either and I have a wedding to attend this weekend!


----------



## hoddesdon

Cliches should be avoided like the plague.


----------



## coeur_brise

i want to post a pic because I'm bored. and my hair is crappy. but I know I'll take it down. smile!

gosh it's late. tired, eyes droopy. sleep is calling.


----------



## SuperSky

I feel as though I should've listened to this on my actual birthday, but a few days late isn't going to change much.


----------



## SuperSky

essemsee said:


> Oh, and happy (late) birthday! :hb
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thankies. I'm at 0:49:32 out of the hour, and have started the ironic bounce-along.


----------



## AussiePea

This is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*LOL*



hoddesdon said:


> Cliches should be avoided like the plague.


*Good one ! * :clap:rofl:haha


----------



## cuppy

Aw man....under the kpop spell once again ☆_☆


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Some girl at school said to people that she thinks I'm sexy, and she always calls me sexy, even though I don't react to it.

I think she thinks I'm sexy. It's kind of creepy honestly. Some irritating ***** calling some gay dude hot. Wow. -_- The **** I go through at school - seriously.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ It's always when I've been eating sparsely for a few days that I look best without my shirt on, my muscle tone cuts through a bit more


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The arse nipping moment when you fail on a game and forget to save. fuccccccccck you


----------



## Equity

They told me to count Penguins on the radio, so maybe I should right?


----------



## coeur_brise

My brother is so funny. Looking (not). But anyway, I remember one time him saying if he were on who wants to be a Millionaire, he'd just stall and say "Hmmm. Well. I know that answer seems familiar. Well, and maybe that one too. Well I did have ham and eggs for lunch today so that could be related." And just waste everyone's time. LOL.


----------



## Elad

i havent hung out or done anything with a female for a while now

its not even that i cant, its just something i havent cared about, and now i'm worried i mightve rusted beyond repair 

i'll probably meet a girl off tinder, drive over to her place, greet her at the door with a punch in the face, mumble "y-y-you too" while shes laid out comatose, rip off my clothes and drive home naked


----------



## cosmicslop

Body in California. Soul on the run.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

For some reason - I really like the word 'fetish'. It sounds awesome, lol.


----------



## calichick

Wow, who got my car thread closed down.

No consideration whatsoever.

Girl appreciates the finer things in life, she gets no respect. :no


----------



## AussiePea

By any chance is there someone here proficient in electrical circuits, namely dc motors? I have questions if such a person exists.


----------



## rdrr

Pizza in the morning, Pizza in the evening, Pizza at suppertime.

When Pizza's on a bagel, you can eat Pizza anytime.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Someday I would really like to camp out at the North Pole and make friends with the seals up there.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

This GIF is glorious.


----------



## AussiePea

There's a girl at this wedding who is... Words cannot describe. I didn't think physical perfection existed but there you go. 

Also my parents drunk is the worst thing in mankind. Cheers.


----------



## AussiePea

Awkwardly sitting between a homophobic convo. Too awkward; I'm chewing my tongue.


----------



## Polar

3-4 years ago, it never crossed my mind that girls would be fighting over me / being jealous.

3-4 years ago, I wish that's how it could be .... but it's actually kinda stressful


----------



## purechaos

..............


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To walk mildy buzzed to the donair shop or order a pizza, those are the options on the table currently


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"sometimes you go a bit posh"
"sometimes you go a bit london"

hahaha


----------



## cybernaut

Am I the only one who is noticing that 80s and 90s clothing are making a comeback? Jean Jumpers, loose trouser pants, 'slightly shorter' shorts for men, etc?


----------



## cosmicslop

Watching surgery videos of the surgery you're intended to get once your health plan approves the referral from your GP makes me feel so alive. So deathly alive. ;~; I can't believe I look like that on the inside.

haha ninja edit?


----------



## Noll

I don't like pets, the affection feels fake. They just like you because they have no choice, it's like with parents.


----------



## AussiePea

Back emf explains all my confusion.


----------



## rdrr

Why did I just think now of using youtube drum covers to play the guitar parts over?


----------



## purechaos

reality is relative


----------



## slyfox

I just made my 5,000th post! :clap:yay


----------



## LoneLioness

slyfox said:


> I just made my 5,000th post! :clap:yay


:clap:boogie:evil:nw:yay:banana


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm surprised at my roommate's tolerance to my lack of responses to his ramblings which can literally go on for hours.


----------



## AussiePea

Lifting a truck up to a mezzanine floor with a forklift is definitely one of the more sketchy things we've done. Eat your heart out workplay health and safety.


----------



## Amocholes

"Standard work" my ***!


----------



## probably offline

Nobuo Uematsu is coming to Sweden.

1. I'm poor.
2. Concerts are scary and crowded
3. I'll die a little inside if I miss it


----------



## AussiePea

probably offline said:


> Nobuo Uematsu is coming to Sweden.
> 
> 1. I'm poor.
> 2. Concerts are scary and crowded
> 3. I'll die a little inside if I miss it


Have you attended one solo before? I've found the worst part is lining up to go in but once it starts you become so focused on the music that you filter the rest out. How it is for me at least. The feeling of being there with the atmosphere and seeing your favorite bands right in front of you is quite magic.


----------



## probably offline

AussiePea said:


> Have you attended one solo before? I've found the worst part is lining up to go in but once it starts you become so focused on the music that you filter the rest out. How it is for me at least. The feeling of being there with the atmosphere and seeing your favorite bands right in front of you is quite magic.


Never by myself. I agree though, because that's how I tend to feel when I'm at a concert, in general(with someone else). I feel like the walls are closing in on me until the band has played for a while, but after that it _usually _gets better. The magic takes over, like you said.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

probably offline said:


> Nobuo Uematsu is coming to Sweden.
> 
> 1. I'm poor.
> 2. Concerts are scary and crowded
> 3. I'll die a little inside if I miss it


pm me


----------



## moloko

Yikes.

****, I'm so boring. I just am... :\


----------



## PlayerOffGames

moloko said:


> Yikes.
> 
> ****, I'm so boring. I just am... :\


record your voice again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I wasn't so wrapped up in my mental/social issues I'd actually at least a part time career in music/as a musician



AussiePea said:


> Have you attended one solo before? I've found the worst part is lining up to go in but once it starts you become so focused on the music that you filter the rest out. How it is for me at least. The feeling of being there with the atmosphere and seeing your favorite bands right in front of you is quite magic.


I agree, if you go solo waiting to get into the venue & for the music to actually begin are the worst parts


----------



## Polar

Feeling the Neurontin is finally kicking in, after taking it about three hours ago...

I think it works maybe a little too well, in a weird way.


----------



## purechaos

“If you’re lucky and the gods are gracious or if you are gifted with divine grace (use any theological expression you want), you might suddenly understand who “I” is, and you will never be the same again, never. Nothing will ever be able to touch you again and no one will ever be able to hurt you again. 
You will fear no one and you will fear nothing. Isn’t that extraordinary? You’ll live like a king, like a queen. This is what it means to live like royalty. Not rubbish like getting your picture in the newspapers or having a lot of money. That’s a lot of rot. You fear no one because you’re perfectly content to be nobody. You don’t give a damn about success or failure. They mean nothing. Honor, disgrace, they mean nothing! If you make a fool of yourself, that means nothing either. Isn’t that a wonderful state to be in!
” 
— Anthony De Mello


----------



## Elad

mom flown in for a week and has already moved all my stuff around tidying up, going through my drawers finding letters from doctors etc.










also trying to get me to move to auckland, which makes sense, its just i'm scared and reluctant


----------



## Barette

I feel so dizzy and also have to poop. IDK which is causing which.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So Classic! Hahaha


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so old that I feel like tin man. I feel like I have to oil my joints just to get out of bed.


----------



## Neo1234

Rishte mein toh hum tumhaare baap lagte hai..ahhayen


----------



## coeur_brise

rdrr said:


> Pizza in the morning, Pizza in the evening, Pizza at suppertime.
> 
> When Pizza's on a bagel, you can eat Pizza anytime.


This use to appeal to me immensely as a child, but being poor, I never had them hence the wonder and mystery of having pizza at any time. I tried some at a friend's house and unfortunately I thought it tasted soggy and disappointing. Pizza rolls though, best cheap pizza for kids. p


----------



## cuppy

Why am I so tired today? :fall


----------



## Zerix

Some days really do feel as if you're all alone in the world...


----------



## Barette

I can't wait to go grocery shopping tomorrow and eat well again! I'll be healthy mchealterton and be the healthiest heathen around


----------



## tehuti88

I found this thread.

I might make a home in this thread.

Because sometimes you have something to say, and it's too positive for the "What's bothering you..." thread, and it's too negative for the "Something good that happened..." thread, it might be kind of bad or kind of good or kind of neutral, yet you feel like saying it anyway so this is probably the best place for it to fit.

Though mainly because you're too chicken to start your own thread for such a purpose.

...

What do you do if you have more than one random thought per day, though...? Because I have slews of them. It'd be weird to have only one per day. :con

I guess that there is my random thought. Though technically it was two random thoughts, so already I've mussed this up. :x


----------



## Citrine

That dream I had last night where a squirrel and I were playing catch with a tennis ball and it suddenly turned into a baby monkey.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I could so go for an "apple jack"...I'd settle for a cheap 6-pack though
~ It's too bad you can't embed other video players beyond youtube on this forum


----------



## diamondheart89

We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.

― Oscar Wilde, Lady Windermere's Fan


----------



## tehuti88

Citrine said:


> That dream I had last night where a squirrel and I were playing catch with a tennis ball and it suddenly turned into a baby monkey.


Aw. :mushy

I once dreamed a cute dragonfly asked me for candy. :lol It made me sad because I'd thought the dragonfly was going to confess its love for me instead. :cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Everywhere I go, I'm surrounded by beautiful people. More beautiful than me, anyway. I feel so inferior. Doesn't matter if they're girls or guys, I still feel awkward and inferior.


----------



## tehuti88

I hate deckle-edge books.

Have nice straight-trimmed edges like a normal self-respecting book. Your stupid deckle edges don't make you fancy, they make you sloppy. And hard to flip through.


----------



## AussiePea

Darn and heck, I was meant to be asleep 2 hours ago! A fun day of being screwed around at the embassy and bank in the morning awaits, woohoo...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it so easy for people to jump through windows in TV & film? I mean it looks cool but still...the dumbass part of me wants the test this theory, lol


----------



## cosmicslop

I would like for lunchtime to not exist for other people. They make lines in restaurants and then take too much space.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

my mind is like a hollowed out cavern, full of nothingness. 

i just want out and to be able to come and go as i please again.. 

and i really want to get back into shape again so i can start dating again, properly... this site has it embossed into most of everyones brains here. yikes.


----------



## cuppy

I think I will get an ipod someday, so I can listen to my favorite tunes


----------



## Neo1234

You look beautiful in all your forms ,be it when you wake up,or when you go to bed or when you get sweaty or blah blah so on


----------



## scintilla

Fairly certain that at this point I only exist to post in the _What are you listening to?_ thread.


----------



## herk

i can only slam dunk when no one's watching


----------



## slyfox

I don't remember my cat going to lay in my lap. Didn't think about this until he started biting me while I was petting him(ok no hands). He must have snuck on me while I was distracted with SAS lol


----------



## mezzoforte

I hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## diamondheart89

Who else has paranoia tape on their webcam? Fess up.


----------



## tehuti88

I should like to get a Maine **** Cat.

http://dims.vetstreet.com/dims3/MMAH/crop/0x0%2B0%2B0/resize/645x380/quality/90/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fs3.amazonaws.com%2Fassets.prod.vetstreet.com%2Fe4%2Fac1c70a32f11e087a80050568d634f%2Ffile%2FMaine-****-5-645mk062311.jpg

A nice big swishy male, just so I could name him Jack Sparrow and watch him prance around. Savvy?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

was very tempted to post in the 18+ section that mysteriously appeared on the main forum (since there are no posts yet) but too lazy to think up a good first post.


----------



## Citrine

^was wondering what that was

Opens abnormally red fortune cookie sitting on counter. "She who has a happy closet shops at TJ.'s." with T.J.Maxx logo stamped on the back. kay.


----------



## Equity

I feel really weird today.


----------



## GotAnxiety

My final song is done!!!

Return of the king!

My last song I'll be posting on here besides some headers for some old songs and remixes prehaps, 

I might be getting a laptop, If I can get one for 150 that would be cool.


----------



## Polar

I'm trying to think of a way to make my current project as intuitive as possible, as well as being responsive.

Too much thinking on a Friday night


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I must piss ugly people off being a decent looking guy who looks like crap 90% of the time


----------



## Taplow

The sun is 400 times bigger than the moon yet because it's 400 times further away they look the same size when they have their eclipse sex.


----------



## calichick

I'm so happy to be ALIVE!

It's such a beautiful day today.

<---I hope y'all like my pretty soles :blush


----------



## BackToThePast

Sparkling apple juice, you are the Holy Grail to my taste buds.


----------



## AussiePea

So the race is on the Saturday not the Sunday which means I have two full days free in shanghai to explore. I know I'm going to get lost and into a panic but yolo and stuff, right?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

im so drunk right now and literally have nothing to do but post on sas.. (like thats a bad thing.) addiction is coming back to rear its sneaky head again. i can just see it.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*How Many Hairs on The Average Head?*

Random thought.

I was just now wondering what the average number of hairs there are on an adult's head?

10,000?
10,000,000?
100,000,000?

Interesting.
I wonder if anyone has ever counted them !
Gotta do a search.

Care to place any bets?
I say around 5,000,000.


----------



## Elad

mom i love you and i'm happy to have you here for the week but for ****s sake

please change the channel, i cant handle hearing more christian tv through the wall, although i think joyce meyer is a great public speaker i dont want to be attracted to her, but its happening, i was even going to fap but then her voice keeps popping into my head

i'm disgusted with myself

and please lay off my pasta and cheese


----------



## AussiePea

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Random thought.
> 
> I was just now wondering what the average number of hairs there are on an adult's head?
> 
> 10,000?
> 10,000,000?
> 100,000,000?
> 
> Interesting.
> I wonder if anyone has ever counted them !
> Gotta do a search.
> 
> Care to place any bets?
> I say around 5,000,000.


I guessed 500k, search reveals ~100,000


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*100,000 Hairs on a Head???*



AussiePea said:


> I guessed 500k, search reveals ~100,000


*That's it???*
Hmmmmmm.

I blew that one didn't I?


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> was very tempted to post in the 18+ section that mysteriously appeared on the main forum (since there are no posts yet) but too lazy to think up a good first post.


I've seen this mentioned several times tonight and only now just went looking for it. So this'll be replacing the group, then...?

Glanced at it in anticipation, was all, "Meh." :/

Sadly the only sex stuff I ever have to discuss is the sexual lives of my fictional characters. I imagine that'd get old pretty fast, since I'm the only one interested in that. :roll


----------



## AussiePea

tehuti88 said:


> I've seen this mentioned several times tonight and only now just went looking for it. So this'll be replacing the group, then...?
> 
> Glanced at it in anticipation, was all, "Meh." :/
> 
> Sadly the only sex stuff I ever have to discuss is the sexual lives of my fictional characters. *I imagine that'd get old pretty fast, since I'm the only one interested in that*. :roll


Try us..


----------



## AussiePea

There's something pretty special about driving through the city and seeing two fighter jets doing a low pass above the city and various acrobatics above the river (adjacent to the city). I nearly hit the car in front while in awe, but totally worth it.


----------



## Fruitcake

diamondheart89 said:


> Who else has paranoia tape on their webcam? Fess up.


Paranoia blu-tac for me. I need to find my paranoia piglet stickers.


----------



## tehuti88

AussiePea said:


> Try us..


After peeking into the fetish thread I'm sorely tempted! :lol

But seriously, it'd be pretty dull since nobody would know who any of these people even are or what they're doing, whereas I've been living with them doing weird things in my head for years...it doesn't make sense without backstory, and nobody wants to read backstory in smut. ops


----------



## AussiePea

tehuti88 said:


> After peeking into the fetish thread I'm sorely tempted! :lol
> 
> But seriously, it'd be pretty dull since nobody would know who any of these people even are or what they're doing, whereas I've been living with them doing weird things in my head for years...it doesn't make sense without backstory, and nobody wants to read backstory in smut. ops


We can always learn their backstories through your visions. Consider me intrigued.


----------



## Ladysoul

Random thought of right now: my mother is a mole who i dislike very much..


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i think ive become a semi troll.. oops. so glad my phone doesnt have credit on at the moment, having a big cringe today


----------



## probably offline

diamondheart89 said:


> Who else has paranoia tape on their webcam? Fess up.


meeeeeeeee


----------



## RelinquishedHell

System of a down needs to come back and make sex in my ears.


----------



## moloko

RelinquishedHell said:


> System of a down needs to come back and make sex in my ears.


I agree.


----------



## BackToThePast

I just had another random flashback. In the 4th grade I had to write a letter to a candy company as part of a writing assignment. I chose to write to the company of Bazooka bubblegum (did a quick search and remembered it was Topps). Not sure if I remember what I put in there but I believe I complimented the company and their dedication to producing the same bubblegum for 60+ years. Fast forward a few weeks later and everyone else who wrote to different companies received postcards, gift cards, personal thank you letters, free candy. And I got no response.


----------



## purechaos

damn, i get a note saying I got quoted in a thread and i guess the thread got deleted....lol....


----------



## coeur_brise

Why do I wait.. and wait.. and wait to hear back. Guess it was not that important.

I can see the red tail lights heading for Spain
Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, 
must be the clouds in my eyes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Someone needs to come up with a final solution to the ADD problem. There should be summer camps designed specifically to help people concentrate.


----------



## Steve123

.... Coffee is a drug


----------



## AussiePea

I feel guilty for sleeping in until 11am and yet I know I'd just have been trawling youtube before then anyway.


----------



## cosmicslop

*appreciation post*

I wish I had that portal gun from Rick and Morty so I could jump into alternate realities that have completely different Rick and Morty episodes. I wouldn't care if I went somewhere that had only bad ones. That show is still crazy addictive.

I would be perfectly fine with wasting the rest of my life traveling to different realities in space just so I can sit on a different chair and look at a different screen to see infinitely new episodes. I'm tired of waiting for season two.


----------



## slyfox

Whew that was close but I found my mouse. Almost had to do stuff off SAS when I lost it. *Waves goodbye to any hope of productivity*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder if chefs in fancy restaurants taste test your food regularly by licking the spoon while they are making it? I know I would.


----------



## slyfox

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wonder if chefs in fancy restaurants taste test your food regularly by licking the spoon while they are making it? I know I would.


Unless they change spoons after I hope not :eek


----------



## purechaos

I seriously need an actual anti depressant that works.... The thoughts I'm having right now are just not good at all.... It's frustrating to be on the edge of the cliff.... Never jumping but wanting to and never walking away from the edge but wanting to... It's one thing to feel blue it's another to feel a complete void.... Everything Grey... Damnit.... I could change everything and win a million dollars and I'd probably still feel the same..... Which is nothing... 

Weather is nice.... So? 
Got a new haircut (looks good) ..... So? 

So what? 

Good thing my parents didn't name me Joy because I'd be a walking flipping contradiction


----------



## Equity

'We are all slowly returning to room temperature.' - some nhs satire that I'm barely paying attention to.


----------



## slyfox

@purechaos :squeeze Nothing my doctor has given me has been working either.


----------



## tehuti88

AussiePea said:


> *We can always learn their backstories through your visions.* Consider me intrigued.


I feel very stupid that I'm not sure what you mean by that. ops

...

Is that old "What are you reading right now?" or whatever thread still around and active anywhere...? *is too lazy to look* :um


----------



## inerameia

I wish dbz was on Netflix


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It should be mandatory for all strip malls to have at least a "closet" liquor store


----------



## JustThisGuy

Bigfoot shot JFK. It's *_really_ why they're looking for him.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Da Bears, still, suck!


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God, Elmo scares me. :afr


----------



## McFly

My 1000th post!

Free slice of cake for everybody.


----------



## purechaos

I heard cake!!? I mean.... Read


----------



## Equity

SoyUnPerdedor said:


> Da Bears, still, suck!


What about da Bulls?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to trade in this car for one with a manual transmission asap. I feel so neutered.


----------



## purechaos

RelinquishedHell said:


> I need to trade in this car for one with a manual transmission asap. I feel so neutered.


  I would tooooo


----------



## RelinquishedHell

purechaos said:


> I would tooooo


I've pretty much only driven manual since I started driving, now I'm stuck with an automatic because it was a gift. It's a nice car, it's just been desecrated and defiled with an automatic transmission.

Every time I feel that automatic shift lever, I'm like..


----------



## tehuti88

George McFly said:


> My 1000th post!
> 
> Free slice of cake for everybody.


:shock *Holy freaking crap.*

*takes the cake*

It's _mine_! None of the rest of you can touch it... :cry


----------



## Marakunda

Girl pants don't have pockets. Why is this even a thing? I never noticed how big of a deal this was until I tried some on myself. Annoying as **** bro.


----------



## purechaos

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've pretty much only driven manual since I started driving, now I'm stuck with an automatic because it was a gift. It's a nice car, it's just been desecrated and defiled with an automatic transmission.
> 
> Every time I feel that automatic shift lever, I'm like..


 i switched vehicles for a week with someone and I kept feeling like I was going to stall.... And I was bored.... And my other foot was like wtf.... And my hand kept saying what are you reaching for?!


----------



## diamondheart89

Omg this ****ing dumpling is so good.


----------



## AussiePea

purechaos said:


> i switched vehicles for a week with someone and I kept feeling like I was going to stall.... And I was bored.... And my other foot was like wtf.... And my hand kept saying what are you reaching for?!


I once had to drive 4 other guys around in an auto I had not driven before (and had not driven an auto for years previous to it) and I almost sent them all through the windscreen when I grabbed the nearest pedal with my left foot when I was stopping (subconsciously heading for the clutch, but instead found the brake). I was highly embarrassed.



diamondheart89 said:


> Omg this ****ing dumpling is so good.


**** you, where's mine?


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> I once had to drive 4 other guys around in an auto I had not driven before (and had not driven an auto for years previous to it) and I almost sent them all through the windscreen when I grabbed the nearest pedal with my left foot when I was stopping (subconsciously heading for the clutch, but instead found the brake). I was highly embarrassed.
> 
> **** you, where's mine?


I'll barter it for a kangaroo. I know you have one. Somewhere.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll barter it for a kangaroo. I know you have one. Somewhere.


You'll never have my Billy the Bush Kangaroo!!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Things need to start opening earlier. Do they not understand that people work?


----------



## Equity

I thought UKIP would make a good name for a dog, but then I said it out-loud and pretended to call a dog. It felt wrong to say you and then kip. It just felt so wrong. Try it.


----------



## Mavrick

Feeling lethargic......


----------



## coeur_brise

Why am I dwelling when I just had sushi? The fact that I had sushi alone should make me happy. suuuuuussssshiii.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I lurv sushi. 'Specially the seaweed wraps.

Damn, I forgot my original thought.

*ponders*

I've been procrastinating on the things I enjoy, I'm finding. Like I planned on watching a bunch of movies this afternoon, but ended up barely doing anything. I'm sleepy now. What a wasted day.


----------



## BackToThePast

Don't Potassium me, you Potassiumunt. J. Potassium.


----------



## calichick

I think that SAS is truly one of the most bizarre places I've ever been to on the internet, inhabited not solely by the ranks of those with social anxiety, but also Obsessive compulsive disorder, BDD, borderline, paranoia, depression, delusion and maybe even schizophrenia and bipolar.

Everyone knows everyone here since it's such a relatively small community, so when someone gets banned and comes back, we all know who it is, but since it's so cliquish here, not everyone talks to each other but just kind of coexists in the same place occasionally nodding recognition in the others' direction from time to time.

People don't stay for long periods of time and if you're lucky to never have been banned before, you earn yourself a reputation on this site since the frequency of getting your account shut down is high and perhaps most people here have actually been on longer than their join date reflects.

I think it's kind of frigid from time to time. It's a very tense atmosphere -emotional tension, sexual tension- but to top that off, what truly makes this site so spectacular are the lurkers who never post but just observe and there's a rising number of trolls just inserting themselves in to get a kick here and there.

This is like a psychological blood bath. There's a few truly tormented souls that I'm worried about here. :sigh I think I analyze this site way too much.

Normal. Normal is the goal. There is not a whole lot of that around these parts...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My amazing girlfriend is currently en route from Australia to Canada to see me again...how I got so lucky, I'll never know. I genuinely hope everyone here is someday as lucky as I am feeling right now.


----------



## coeur_brise

the cheat said:


> My amazing girlfriend is currently en route from Australia to Canada to see me again...how I got so lucky, I'll never know. I genuinely hope everyone here is someday as lucky as I am feeling right now.


Congrats, happy for you despite a game of roulette iml right now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

coeur_brise said:


> Congrats, happy for you despite a game of roulette iml right now.


Thanks! Not long ago, I was single and hopeless for almost 10 years. Whatever you're going through, I hope it works out. :rub


----------



## tehuti88

Oooohhh, someone with multiple personalities has entered the story! And it's a _guy_! *gets excited*


----------



## cosmicslop

waerdd said:


> Don't Potassium me, you Potassiumunt. J. Potassium.


I am getting really sick of seeing this site's blue layout but I do like seeing Mr. Meeseeks.


----------



## Taplow

Hitler was a vegetarian. I'm a vegetarian. I don't have a moustache though. We're different.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

imagine a life of being watched through cameras and having people being able to read your mind. what would you do? (from an sa perspective)

just the thought of it gives me beyond the creeps.


----------



## purechaos

Gustapo


----------



## Equity

I had a dream about Darwin. I also had many other dreams I can remember. Will I record them for posterity? Will a silly sarcastic sentence end this post?


----------



## Milco

I need to get my brain sorted out so I can think more clearly and constructively right now!
Oh, and I need to become much better at being patient.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't the first time I've noticed this, but it's the first time it's really sunk in. It's pretty cool how when you Google words now (at least in English) it shows the words possible etymology and its use over time. 

For etymology: late Middle English: from Old French ethimologie, via Latin from Greek etumologia, from etumologos ‘student of etymology’, from etumon, neuter singular of etumos ‘true’.

An archaic use of the word die in English meant to have an orgasm, like la petite mort I guess.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The fact that my mind can't make up its.. mind.. on what it wants bothers me a little. One second, I want attention, but as soon as I get that attention, I panic and run away and hide.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Courage the Cowardly Dog is literally the creepiest cartoon.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

So, Windows 10 has been announced, and I'm just thinking; "What happened to... you know... number nine? Did Microsoft forget how to count?"

:S


----------



## Mur

All of these months later and I bet you didn't prove me wrong at all...


----------



## tehuti88

Jeez, they got rid of the +18 subforum already?? That sure didn't last long...glad I never got to get too comfortable! :um

I find myself wondering what thought/reasoning went into the creation of it, as well as in getting rid of it...and now there's no +18 group either, it seems...?

I was about to go in that fetish thread and since I don't have any personal experience with anything, just occasionally offer a brief summary of the weird scenarios that tend to recur in my writing. So much for that. ops


----------



## purechaos

tehuti88 said:


> Jeez, they got rid of the +18 subforum already?? That sure didn't last long...glad I never got to get too comfortable! :um
> 
> I find myself wondering what thought/reasoning went into the creation of it, as well as in getting rid of it...and now there's no +18 group either, it seems...?
> 
> I was about to go in that fetish thread and since I don't have any personal experience with anything, just occasionally offer a brief summary of the weird scenarios that tend to recur in my writing. So much for that. ops


 I saw some weird threads in that subforum lol.


----------



## Owl-99

tehuti88 said:


> Jeez, they got rid of the +18 subforum already?? That sure didn't last long...glad I never got to get too comfortable! :um
> 
> I find myself wondering what thought/reasoning went into the creation of it, as well as in getting rid of it...and now there's no +18 group either, it seems...?
> 
> I was about to go in that fetish thread and since I don't have any personal experience with anything, just occasionally offer a brief summary of the weird scenarios that tend to recur in my writing. So much for that. ops


I am not surprised they deleted the 18+ group as it was nothing more than a smut fest.


----------



## Elad

i'm back on the online scrabble scene

lost my return match to a 54 year old from indonesia

anyone bored and wants to play just tell me your username on www.lexulous.com

1v1 me i will wreck u i swear m8, but serious i probably will because i'm pre good



Sequoia said:


> I am not surprised they deleted the 18+ group as it was nothing more than a smut fest.


its not deleted, its coming back just with the proper restrictions

and the 18+ group is still there


----------



## Ladysoul

Why did my teacher have to tell the whole class i did best?


----------



## calichick

I feel like @crimeclub is going to shut down his account after the profile comment he left me.

I'm clearing my inbox. If only for the sake of drunk SAS'ers everywhere and sparing them the walk of shame the next morning.

But god damn...this site just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## probably offline

^
lol


----------



## Just Lurking

tehuti88 said:


> Jeez, they got rid of the +18 subforum already?? That sure didn't last long...glad I never got to get too comfortable! :um


It will probably be coming back: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/blocking-sub-forums-1198201/index4.html#post1075490681


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> I feel like @crimeclub is going to shut down his account after the profile comment he left me.
> 
> I'm clearing my inbox. If only for the sake of drunk SAS'ers everywhere and sparing them the walk of shame the next morning.
> 
> But god damn...this site just got a whole lot more interesting.












holy **** that made my mood better


----------



## nullnaught

Dissecting cats is fun but wont make you popular.


----------



## gunner21

calichick said:


> I feel like @crimeclub is going to shut down his account after the profile comment he left me.
> 
> I'm clearing my inbox. If only for the sake of drunk SAS'ers everywhere and sparing them the walk of shame the next morning.
> 
> But god damn...this site just got a whole lot more interesting.


*checks profile page*


----------



## mezzoforte

Last night I dreamed about an SAS user following me and staring...Not sure what that's supposed to mean. Maybe I'm paranoid? Lol.


----------



## crimeclub

Yes thanks for broadcasting it to everyone @calichick, definitely one of my finer moments.

*Drinking the embarrassment away* (Round 2: Looking at you @Elad)


----------



## calichick

I just want to know why you made it seem like it would be a chore to hang out with me after f***ing.

Do I come off as that much of a pain in the a**?

I am nice and fun to be around. Sex is not the only thing I can offer you know.


----------



## AussiePea

Bags are packed, game face is on, here I come Shanghai!


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I just want to know why you made it seem like it would be a chore to hang out with me after f***ing.
> 
> Do I come off as that much of a pain in the a**?
> 
> I am nice and fun to be around. Sex is not the only thing I can offer you know.


No you are lots of fun, I was just referring to the fact that you and I can't go more than a few exchanges without bickering like an old married couple.


----------



## McFly

They're going make a movie based on the Tetris video game. :sus wtf?


----------



## tehuti88

purechaos said:


> I saw some weird threads in that subforum lol.


I saw *all kinds* of weird threads in that subforum...the main reason I barely even looked at any of it! :? :lol



Elad said:


> and the 18+ group is still there





Just Lurking said:


> It will probably be coming back: [URL="http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/blocking-sub-forums-1198201/index4.html#post1075490681"]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/blocking-sub-forums-1198201/index4.html#post1075490681


Oh, I see. I assumed the old group was gone as it isn't on my profile...I guess the truth is I never even belonged to that group in the first place! ops

...

First random thought of the day: I think my carpal tunnel is coming back. But I don't want to stop using my computer. :|

And second random thought: Stacy Keach was on _SVU_ earlier. I was CERTAIN I'd seen on the news MONTHS ago (maybe even as late as last year) that he died, so I thought, wow, they filmed this a long time ago! I mean, I have clear memories of hearing of his death on the news or seeing it on the Yahoo! homepage or something, and my parents even commenting on it, and we were talking about how he will no longer be able to provide the narration for that crime show he does on TV. This was a long time back but I clearly remember it. Well, as "clearly" as I can remember anything, that is. (My memory is more of a partly clogged sieve rather than a steel trap.)

But my parents expressed puzzlement when I talked about him being dead, so I Googled it, and according to Wikipedia he's still alive. :um And my dad has no memory of hearing/commenting about his death. So...WTF? I've had false memories before, but *never* ones that seemed so real and detailed. I'm positive I didn't dream it all. So what made me think Stacy Keach was dead?? :|

If I could be _that certain_ about something that didn't even happen, that rather scares me!--what other untrue stuff do I believe actually happened?? :afr


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> I was just referring to the fact that you and I can't go more than a few exchanges without bickering like an old married couple.


Sure you were buddy.

Ok, I'll stop mentioning it now and keep the laughter to myself. I know you're in damage control mode. lol

This is why I don't drink. Well, that and premature wrinkles. Y'know


----------



## purechaos

calichick said:


> Sure you were buddy.
> 
> Ok, I'll stop mentioning it now and keep the laughter to myself. I know you're in damage control mode. lol
> 
> This is why I don't drink. Well, that and premature wrinkles. Y'know


 how do you walk in those things? You must have to avoid every Crack in pavement


----------



## calichick

purechaos said:


> how do you walk in those things? You must have to avoid every Crack in pavement


Luckily it's a 10 foot oasis from my car to the office :lol


----------



## crimeclub

How the heck did Aquilla get banned, she was so nice and cool. I wish each banned profile had a description of why, like an old-timey tombstone. "Here lies the banned profile of SuperFapman3000, banned for posting a picture of his dick in the 'Favorite Bible Quote' thread" At least some kind of indication.

RIP @aquilla.


----------



## SuperSky

Glass-Shards said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog is literally the creepiest cartoon.


I say, I said my name is Fred, and I've been very naughty.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

SuperSky said:


> I say, I said my name is Fred, and I've been very naughty.


'Retuuuuuuuurn the slaaaaaab... or suffer my cuuuuuuuuurse...'

I like that quote. King Ramses is like, the creepiest thing.


----------



## tehuti88

crimeclub said:


> I wish each banned profile had a description of why, like an old-timey tombstone. "Here lies the banned profile of SuperFapman3000, banned for posting a picture of his dick in the 'Favorite Bible Quote' thread"


:lol

...but yeah, I often wonder why certain users end up gone as well. :/


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> Yes thanks for broadcasting it to everyone @calichick, definitely one of my finer moments.
> 
> *Drinking the embarrassment away* (Round 2: Looking at you @Elad)


have no shame in your game, we've all gotten drunk before, and you put a huge smile on my face at 5am

thanks bruh, i needed it


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Damn, now I really want to know what that visitor message was.


----------



## AussiePea

Am I the only one who loses all interest in the opposite sex when drunk? I'm all about racing golf buggies around a dirt track, throwing chairs 5 stories down into a swimming pool and blowing up garbage bins with fire crackers. 

I miss those days.


----------



## Just Lurking

crimeclub said:


> How the heck did Aquilla get banned, she was so nice and cool.


Yeah, I don't recall another ban that seemed as out-of-the-blue as hers.

Maybe she lit up someone's VMs with unsolicited hardcore porn, or something.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my order arrives this afternoon


----------



## PlayerOffGames

If a voice tells you something you should only listen if its important even if its in your own head.


----------



## Elad

this ****er haunts my dreams










when i close my eyes i see a silhouette of his swollen neck and horrendous 14yos haircut, guy is the reason we evolved eyelids

if you dont know this man, let me break it down for you

this is dan schneider, the founder of the tv production company schneiders bakery, hes behind pretty much behind everything you see on nickelodeon and disney involving preteen girls like miranda cosgrove, vic justice, that red head who sings with black guys now, and all the rest

its probably not surprising to hear hes banged them all, schnedier the sneaky ****er, the casting couch is real and this man is a pioneer of the jailbait game, he subtly slips so much adult jokes and sexual themes in these kids shows, because the greasy **** is taking them back to his twinkie filled trailer and putting the cream center into those young actresses, he probably licks their faces while doing it like some sort of animal

hes the man behind the scenes with his finger in every underage vagina in hollywood and he got sweat stained pits while doing it


----------



## orsomething

Elad said:


> this ****er haunts my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i close my eyes i see a silhouette of his swollen neck and horrendous 14yos haircut, guy is the reason we evolved eyelids
> 
> if you dont know this man, let me break it down for you
> 
> this is dan schneider, the founder of the tv production company schneiders bakery, hes behind pretty much behind everything you see on nickelodeon and disney involving preteen girls like miranda cosgrove, vic justice, that red head who sings with black guys now, and all the rest
> 
> its probably not surprising to hear hes banged them all, schnedier the sneaky ****er, the casting couch is real and this man is a pioneer of the jailbait game, he subtly slips so much adult jokes and sexual themes in these kids shows, because the greasy **** is taking them back to his twinkie filled trailer and putting the cream center into those young actresses, he probably licks their faces while doing it like some sort of animal
> 
> hes the man behind the scenes with his finger in every underage vagina in hollywood and he got sweat stained pits while doing it


lmao @ evolving eyelids

do you think thats a hair piece

its gotta be right

it's like, pantene pro-v shiny and he's old af now and that amt of hair on a man that age is just unnatural

i bet it falls off as hes pumping away at their tiny bodies while coating their skin in layers of pastry residue

he probably doesnt even take the time to tack some wood glue onto his greasy scalp and spare the kids the humiliation of having to look to their left while getting railed from behind by a real life pilsbury doughboy and seeing his roadkill hairpiece lying next to them

a bleak reminder of their career

that having been said, i really liked big fat liar and i watch that **** like at least 4 times yearly


----------



## nullnaught

I do not mean to be a jerk.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

True and why are you talking about that again?


----------



## pocketbird

Oh my goodness, how did I get back to 13 sites. Helppppp

MAKE IT FUN: YAY?????


----------



## gunner21

TFW you don't get a dirty message from CrimeClub


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Something I miss about living in a tiny flat is, when I used to cook, my PC etc was four/five steps away from my kitchen. So I could just quickly go between the two/keep an eye on things easily. Now I have to walk up and down stairs and we're talking like... 40-50 steps maybe.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## calichick

I'm sorry, I know I said 18 hours ago I wouldn't bring it up, but I'm still f***ing dying CrimeClub.

You are a legend.


----------



## Crisigv

I really need to stop buying nail polish.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> I'm sorry, I know I said 18 hours ago I wouldn't bring it up, but I'm still f***ing dying CrimeClub.
> 
> You are a legend.


 what happened?...sorry...i didnt know


----------



## McFly

calichick said:


> I'm sorry, I know I said 18 hours ago I wouldn't bring it up, but I'm still f***ing dying CrimeClub.
> 
> You are a legend.


Yeah what did he say that was so funny?


----------



## calichick

inna sense said:


> what happened?...sorry...i didnt know





George McFly said:


> Yeah what did he say that was so funny?


I don't think I'm at liberty to disclose this information, but let's just say the next time I visit a National Park, I am never going to look at a redwood tree the same.

:wink

I ain't even mad though.


----------



## AussiePea

"I want you hugging my red-wood"???


----------



## calichick

AussiePea said:


> "I want you hugging my red-wood"???


Pardon me sir? Are you coming on to me? :lol










Do I want that?

Yeah you better believe I do.


----------



## Steve123

I should watch Scarface 50 times


----------



## AussiePea

calichick said:


> Pardon me sir? Are you coming on to me? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I want that?
> 
> Yeah you better believe I do.


You want to stab a hole through the base of a mans penis?

Dafuq woman...


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> mom flown in for a week and has already moved all my stuff around tidying up, going through my drawers finding letters from doctors etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also trying to get me to move to auckland, which makes sense, its just i'm scared and reluctant


 My dog would do that with his jowels sometime - TOO CUTE!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AussiePea said:


> Am I the only one who loses all interest in the opposite sex when drunk? I'm all about racing golf buggies around a dirt track, throwing chairs 5 stories down into a swimming pool and blowing up garbage bins with fire crackers.
> 
> I miss those days.


The one time I've been properly drunk I ran into a park and threw myself off a roundabout. So something like that, yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cerberus said:


> At least you didn't barge into some stranger's basement, wake up in an ambulance later, be informed that your parents are coming to get you, and oh, yeah, you get to go to court over a whole list of charges.


Did you do that Cerberus? Be honest.

What can I say? Drunk me is five year old me. I didn't even tell the guy I had a crush on who was dating someone else that I liked him. Nor did I want to. Like a boss.


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you do that Cerberus? Be honest.
> 
> What can I say? Drunk me is five year old me. I didn't even tell the guy I had a crush on who was dating someone else that I liked him. Nor did I want to. Like a boss.


Haha, I once had a girl dropping the most obvious hints known to man that she was into me and I never even entertained the idea of flirting back when I was reallllly drunk once. It's like every ounce of attraction I have to the opposite sex completely disappears when I'm drunk.


----------



## Cerberus

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you do that Cerberus? Be honest.
> 
> What can I say? Drunk me is five year old me. I didn't even tell the guy I had a crush on who was dating someone else that I liked him. Nor did I want to. Like a boss.


Of course not. I read it somewhere online.

And, yes, that was quite boss of you.


----------



## calichick

I think you should erase that comment recap Cerberus.

I fear CrimeClub is passed out on his bedroom floor with a bottle of Jäger in one hand and Vodka in the other drinking the embarrassment away.

Let's not push him to alcoholism.

...if he isn't there already that is...

*moves this to PM*


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> I really need to stop buying nail polish.


Will you?


----------



## Crisigv

inna sense said:


> Will you?


No, never.


----------



## Cerberus

calichick said:


> I think you should erase that comment recap Cerberus.
> 
> I fear CrimeClub is passed out on his bedroom floor with a bottle of Jäger in one hand and Vodka in the other drinking the embarrassment away.
> 
> Let's not push him to alcoholism.
> 
> ...if he isn't there already that is...
> 
> *moves this to PM*


I did. You owe us a picture of you in your negligee now


----------



## calichick

Cerberus said:


> I did. You owe us a picture of you in your negligee now


No, now we're even for you insulting me. Buddy.

Can I just say though, think it's extremely funny that D mentality wins again.

One second, it's your head, and you're throwing out words like narc supply and inner tribunals next second a girl throws out the word negligee and brain *shuts off*

Nice. @zoslow that one is for you.



zoslow said:


> Reading the last ten pages or so, what I find funny are the old typical assumptions about men only thinking with their ****


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Callsign said:


> What about da Bulls?


Them Milwaukee Bucks are on the rise, bebe!

:b


----------



## McFly

Oregon wanted it bad but couldn't hack it. Pure adrenaline on every play.


----------



## AussiePea

Fkn Oregon


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> No, never.


suit yourself  :squeeze


----------



## crimeclub

Tempted to Facebook-stalk a girl I took out a few times but too afraid that she'll have a boyfriend... Still wanting her to be my cuddle-bug again... 


Edit: "In a relationship" 

Damn, she's looking good too. *holds pillow tight with the strength of a thousand feels*


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crimeclub said:


> Tempted to Facebook-stalk a girl I took out a few times but too afraid that she'll have a boyfriend... Still wanting her to be my cuddle-bug again...
> 
> Edit: "In a relationship"
> 
> Damn, she's looking good too. *holds pillow tight with the strength of a thousand feels*


 youll find someone...dont worry.


----------



## crimeclub

inna sense said:


> youll find someone...dont worry.


But not her. :rain


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> ...


Alright, so now you're ignoring me?

Ok, I can play that game too. I invented that game.

Have a nice life.


----------



## Owl-99

calichick said:


> Alright, so now you're ignoring me?
> 
> Ok, I can play that game too. I invented that game.
> 
> Have a nice life.


:rub :b


----------



## will22

One particular major political party I would otherwise be in never seems to blame itself for anything lately.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Alright, so now you're ignoring me?
> 
> Ok, I can play that game too. I invented that game.
> 
> Have a nice life.


Huh? You never actually addressed me in your recent posts. I'm just up late having a feelsplosion of sad thoughts, can't a guy shed a couple man-tears while holding Karen his un-named pillow?


----------



## AussiePea

Hah someone actually got under her skin. Well played sir, your redwood caused a stir.


----------



## euphoria04

I was greeted this morning upon waking by a mosquito who bit me 4 times! Thankfully I spotted him shortly afterwards and smacked that ****er into submission.

I also had the most wonderful dream in a long time, perhaps years... and then I woke up, in more ways than one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love the cinematography in Farscape, the use of "floating", "swaying", & "spinning" camera work is so smooth, it's brilliant


----------



## eveningbat

I am waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## blue2

eveningbat said:


> I am waiting, waiting, waiting...


Happy birthday eveningbat


----------



## eveningbat

blue2 said:


> Happy birthday eveningbat


Thank you. You are very attentive. :hug


----------



## Stilla

Just struck me that humans trying to talk to a cat probably sounds as much gibberish to them as it does to us when they try to talk to us, like what does "meow" even mean(?)
When someone says "hey hot stuff" to you and then go on to say "I see you reading a book" when you're at a _library_, it's both hilarious and flattering at the same time
that feel when you prefer real life over SAS


----------



## calichick

Cerberus said:


> Well, if he does, indeed, have a redwood, I'm calling dibs. Ten minutes in me. Five seconds in you. You get sloppy seconds.


It's fine with me, all wood is good wood.

Dude, I f***ing love Elad's catchphrase for you.


----------



## calichick

Wait, the 18+ forum is back up by request only?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/18-forum-1205897/

Not sure what I should do first, quit SAS altogether or request access. *imagines hours wasted discussing sex rather than getting sufficient bonage.

I was THIS close today to getting a guy to manhandle me. Like 8 different guys. 2 of them doable.

I am really close to getting laid, it's only a matter of breaking their inhibitions.


----------



## estse

I may feel like coming back. Who cares if I'm here...


----------



## Cerberus

estse said:


> I may feel like coming back. Who cares if I'm here...


I don't remember you. Did you change your name?


----------



## estse

Cerberus said:


> I don't remember you. Did you change your name?


Yes, a year or so ago. It was Mercurochrome for most of these years.


----------



## Cerberus

estse said:


> Yes, a year or so ago. It was Mercurochrome for most of these years.


Ah, yes. I remember you now. I vaguely recall like an outline of your old avatar, I think. Welcome back.


----------



## Violet Romantic

5,942 is 5,942 too many.


----------



## slyfox

My girlfriend just went to bed, so it is time our cat to go crazy. Attacking random stuff, doing laps back and forth in the house, climbing to high places, etc


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> I was posting in there today and I realized talking about sex is significantly less fun without calichick. Get in there and tell us all about the D and what it does for your V.


Well yeah. I figured as much from that lovely message you left me.

Just feeling wiped right now. Work is draining me. I can only put so much effort into picking up men during the daytime and then be able to come home with my libido up and ready for sex discussion.

I'll make it there eventually. Just kind of a mood kill when you see Cenarius' 80,000 topics upon first glance when I can say with quite fair certainty that he most likely has never felt the sheer splendor of sugar walls.

Also, may I add, it's about 90 degrees right now at 11 pm and I'm going to go take a cold shower and crash.

See CrimeClub, an alternative to drinking. It exists.


----------



## tehuti88

I clicked that link to request to join the +18 forum and it says there are no posts in it. I don't see a form to request to join. :| Am I supposed to start a thread requesting to be let in? I hate the thought of having to do that...won't people see it? :afr


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> It's fine with me, all wood is good wood.
> 
> Dude, I f***ing love Elad's catchphrase for you.












catchphrase? i'm not following


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> catchphrase? i'm not following


His status bar...is your direct quote.

_at this point its just petty following around the forum taking little rib shots like some amateur hour 3/10 tinder troll_

Was wondering where you thought of this random array of words. Lol

Not gonna lie, didn't understand a good last part of that sentence.



tehuti88 said:


> I clicked that link to request to join the +18 forum and it says there are no posts in it. I don't see a form to request to join. :| Am I supposed to start a thread requesting to be let in? I hate the thought of having to do that...won't people see it? :afr


It's a private request forum. Create a new thread requesting access. No one sees it except a mod. Don't be scared now :hug


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> His status bar...is your direct quote.
> 
> _at this point its just petty following around the forum taking little rib shots like some amateur hour 3/10 tinder troll_
> 
> Was wondering where you thought of this random array of words. Lol
> 
> Not gonna lie, didn't understand a good last part of that sentence.


oh i didnt even notice that, i'm surprised, tinder seems like it would be up your alley

lots of dudes to pick from


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> oh i didnt even notice that, i'm surprised, tinder seems like it would be up your alley
> 
> lots of dudes to pick from


K I remember now. It's that picture dating app thing. I didn't know they had that outside of the US.

But yeah...uh...don't really need an app to meet dudes at this point. Lol

What can I say, am old-fashioned. I like to get in that face time :teeth

Anyways, good night SAS


----------



## eveningbat

karenw said:


> Birthday wishes sending your way chick


Thank you. How are you doing?


----------



## slyfox

tehuti88 said:


> I clicked that link to request to join the +18 forum and it says there are no posts in it. I don't see a form to request to join. :| Am I supposed to start a thread requesting to be let in? I hate the thought of having to do that...won't people see it? :afr


That's what I did. My thread is the only one I can see. I noticed it listed under my posts though but not sure if other people can see it. Probably could PM shyvr6 if you wanna join because they are the one who replied to me.


----------



## karenw

eveningbat said:


> Thank you. How are you doing?


Not bad thanks I just don't post much, just view threads more so. 

I tend to only post if it's worthwhile to me rather than just for the sake of it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

crimeclub said:


> But not her. :rain


Life's a dream.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

karenw said:


> There's some good trance on BFBS.


 im high as *****...karen...you should post more often...please?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

karenw said:


> Nice


I mean it...you listen to good music.


----------



## blue2

Mr Loc :"wanna come to my party guys" 
Infected People with lonerism:"sorry my mum wants me to wax her bush" 
Mr Loc:"dude you got a serious case of lonerism"


----------



## coeur_brise

So period, you've decided to come a few days early. A difference of 8 days over the past.. uh 4 months. No prob. Except this time I didn't feel a hormonal spike before you came. I can usually predict you, but you failed me this time. Oh well, thanks for giving me warning cramps. TMI.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, you're just trying to download software, and you're bombarded with ****ing porn ads. Ugh, get your damn boobs out of my face. -_-


----------



## tehuti88

Glass-Shards said:


> Ugh, you're just trying to download software, and you're bombarded with ****ing porn ads. Ugh, get your damn boobs out of my face. -_-


Face boobs!

...

And I guess that's my random thought of the day. :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell

New episodes of southpark?? Damn where have I been.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This song is seriously like 80% My Immortal by Evanescence lol... (with 5% Kelly Clarkson Because of you tbh :lol)






just for reference:






... I still want to know what the song is called though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really need to take about $2000 out of the bank and hide it from myself, so I don't spend it.


----------



## AussiePea

People watching at the airport is far too entertaining, you can see the panic on some people's faces, confusion on others and outright excitement on a select few.


----------



## slyfox

The cat trap worked


----------



## minimized

So we got through it with minimal issue. The girl did not get sick on my watch and instead was tired enough to sleep that much, sparing me a lot of the grunt work of tending to children that age. Now we get a night off. Besides the cold it is so nice, this silence.

Still waiting for my game though. It isn't much.


----------



## Darktower776

slyfox said:


> The cat trap worked


Cat: "If I fits I sits."


----------



## slyfox

@Darktower776 We were having carryout and we wanted to put Peach away so he didn't bother us. So I just took the big box the restaurant had put our food in on the ground and sure enough it worked :twisted


----------



## Taplow

More and more grateful for less and less. I look back to happier times, yet I know I was miserable then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone created a YouTube channel where they (badly) remove the music from kpop songs. Some of these are really awful :')






It sounds like they're underwater XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This tune would have been perfect for the new episodes of Homeland, totally contemporary jazz to suit Carrie's character motif, and it's got some eastern flare sonically as well while being mellow & emotive


----------



## diamondheart89

This whole ebola thing needs to blow over. It's cramping my style.


----------



## mezzoforte

I think I'm going to treat myself to some Starbucks tomorrow (caramel macchiato, of course) and maybe check out Barnes and Noble to see if they have any good manga or web dev books. :clap

Note: This hypothetical trip all depends on how lazy I'm feeling tomorrow morning.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone created a YouTube channel where they (badly) remove the music from kpop songs. Some of these are really awful :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like they're underwater XD


Lol :um


----------



## Monotony

I should of ordered a pizza earlier =/


----------



## Resonance

diamondheart89 said:


> This whole ebola thing needs to blow over. It's cramping my style.


It's styling my cramp


----------



## AussiePea

Things I learned in shanghai today. Driving lanes are merely a suggestion, as are traffic lights, car maintenance, seatbelts and human lives.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's something about hashtag culture that annoys me. It's similar to my dislike of shortcuts & abbreviations in text & touch screen phones. Society adopts these things & I mutter to myself about them


----------



## cosmicslop

Did you know Steve Harvey is an emotion? It's on the How Are You Feeling chart.

Oh and I don't feel Steve Harvey right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

cosmicslop said:


> Did you know Steve Harvey is an emotion? It's on the How Are You Feeling chart.
> 
> Oh and I don't feel Steve Harvey right now.


That's priceless, lol. I'll have to look that up


----------



## cosmicslop

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's priceless, lol. I'll have to look that up


haha I'm a liar :-x But he should be on a How Are You Feeling chart.


----------



## calichick

I miss Cerberus already. What a nut job for getting himself banned.


:cry

I don't like when people abandon me on here.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just realized that, when I was a kid, I probably would have met the requirements for a diagnosis of GAD (generalized anxiety disorder). I had constant anxiety, and, for a few years, I had trouble swallowing and always felt short of breath. I also had depression at just 10 years old.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

cosmicslop said:


> haha I'm a liar :-x But he should be on a How Are You Feeling chart.


Aww, I'm so gullible, always taking people at their word. Still, every time I read the line "did you know Steve Harvey is an emotion?" a part of me cracks up inside, I'm not even sure why I find it so amusing, lol


----------



## cosmicslop

Canadian Brotha said:


> Aww, I'm so gullible, always taking people at their word. Still, every time I read the line "did you know Steve Harvey is an emotion?" a part of me cracks up inside, I'm not even sure why I find it so amusing, lol


It's because that man is straight up ridiculous. This comic sums him up


----------



## PlayerOffGames

testing


----------



## diamondheart89

Resonance said:


> It's styling my cramp


Banned.



AussiePea said:


> Things I learned in shanghai today. Driving lanes are merely a suggestion, as are traffic lights, car maintenance, seatbelts and human lives.


You with your exotic life. :mum

~~~~

Drowning in cynicism.


----------



## Cam1

I can't figure out my SA. The severity fluctuates so much throughout the course of the day. When I got to work I felt really comfortable and had a long conversation with a customer, during which I felt really confident and sure of myself. Later in the day I choked up talking on the phone and had to hang up "accidentally" to recover. I also can't really tell if my SA is worse than I think it is, or better... Need to gain control. 

I can't wrap my mind around how this five year old child learned English and Albanian at the same time. It's pretty crazy that a child can learn two languages simultaneously and not confuse the two with each other. 

It sucks having a superhuman memory because everyone thinks that you are stalker. It sucks being a stalker when you have a superhuman memory. 

I wish Sublime would just go away for ever. 

Can't wait for this new Foo Fighters album, just a bit over a month I believe.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Huh? You never actually addressed me in your recent posts. I'm just up late having a feelsplosion of sad thoughts, can't a guy shed a couple man-tears while holding Karen his un-named pillow?


 A thousand feels? I have never heard that before :lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

On the way home from work, I saw some girl gutting her fish while she was driving. Talk about multi-tasking.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

RelinquishedHell said:


> On the way home from work, I saw some girl gutting her fish while she was driving. Talk about multi-tasking.


that's hard to believe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

inna sense said:


> that's hard to believe.


How so?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

RelinquishedHell said:


> How so?


 it just is.


----------



## Elad

my reaction when driving and someone is tailgating just generally driving like a **** trying to speed ahead, they finally do, and then get stuck at a line of traffic while i roll past them at grandpa kms










love it


----------



## Ally

Why was that kcup labeled perfectly pumpkin? There was nothing perfect about it! Some people really have no idea what pumpkin is supposed to taste like :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i saw a pumpkin today...at someone's house.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Elad said:


> my reaction when driving and someone is tailgating just generally driving like a **** trying to speed ahead, they finally do, and then get stuck at a line of traffic while i roll past them at grandpa kms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it


That's the best. Especially when they keep trying and they just keep getting stuck further and further behind.


----------



## crimeclub

^Though I love it when people try to tailgate me, I just press the break and reduce the speed down until they get the picture.


----------



## Cam1

Heard Creed on the K-mart store radio, forgot that they even existed. Can't believe that the first album I ever owned (and enjoyed) was Human Clay, what was wrong with 12 year old me...


----------



## Cam1

Elad said:


> my reaction when driving and someone is tailgating just generally driving like a **** trying to speed ahead, they finally do, and then get stuck at a line of traffic while i roll past them at grandpa kms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it


Lmao. I like to lure these tailgaters/****ty drivers into trying to pass me just so I can speed up and drive parallel to the car ahead of them in their lane, trapping them behind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have this weird mix of admiration/respect for functional addicts, there's something about such a flawed person being successful that I can't get enough of even though the rational part of my mind knows it's ridiculous


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Goddamn coffee can't brew fast enough. ***** says I have no choice but to turn in my 401k papers today if I want to name any beneficiaries.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

calichick said:


> It would make me so proud to know that multitudes of men are jacking off to my photos :fall


You want to be the subject of an endless cyber bukkake?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Chopped up orange bell peppers look like carrots.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Persephone The Dread said:


> Chopped up orange bell peppers look like carrots.


this made me smile.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> After what just happened, I think I've had my fair share of sending sl*t pics out for a long time.


would you send the pics to anyone?


----------



## crimeclub

Well! ...b****es be crazy I guess.


----------



## Daveyboy

Well now I have seen everything here.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames

calichick said:


> I'm just an ordinary exhibitionist.


 are you serious?


----------



## moloko

Daveyboy said:


> Well now I have seen everything here.....


I missed it.


----------



## daywalkerdave

Just because there's black in the dark, doesn't mean there's no colour.


----------



## SummerRae

I didn't drop.......


----------



## Elad

suns out, coffee in hand

time to get some serious d in my body

also just caught up on what happened
@crimeclub


----------



## arnie

Why are gun threads suddenly disallowed? It's not just two posters who want to talk about this. It's a common societal debate.


----------



## Whatev

So I'm walking outside tonight and these people on the top floor had their window open with some little kid ghost hologram, least I'm thinking it was a hologram... either way pretty creepy awesome.


----------



## coeur_brise

ay, I'm getting so forgetful that I'm starting to write on my hands:









eh, I'll read it tomorrow. gawd I'm lazy.


----------



## Elad

another day another dog

seriously picked up so many lost dogs now, this last few months has been abnormally weird and sad, since two were animals getting hit and dying (small dog and a cat ) i'm beginning to think its a sign i'm supposed to be in animal rescue or something (something meaning i'm just a saddo who isn't in a rush to get anywhere)

anyway dog was running across the road with its tail between its legs, didnt have a home phone or name collar, just govt. number/rego so i took it to my grandparents to call from there (just down the road)

majestic dog, young chocolate labrador with beautiful yellow eyes, kept licking my face while driving, givin me a case of the smiles, even though i cant have a pet where i'm currently living

soon.jpg




























pics really dont do justice

genuine 10/10

better than anything in the "post the cutest girl thread" srs girls are just awful

dog best.


----------



## calichick

^ awww he is too cute @Elad. You have balls to pick up strays not knowing their temperament and all.

I feel like I just woke up from a bad dream of petty SAS bullsh*t where grown a** 20 something year old women acting like children and I've tried so fervently to avoid getting this attached for 3 years.

I swear, maturity is something that will never be lost on me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm, i went past that big field again with the weak barbed wire fence...... thank god those cows weren't in that field again.. I am a bit scared of those things.


----------



## millenniumman75

Cam1 said:


> Heard Creed on the K-mart store radio, forgot that they even existed. Can't believe that the first album I ever owned (and enjoyed) was Human Clay, what was wrong with 12 year old me...


 :lol You think that's bad - 30 years ago this month, a 9 year-old-me bought my first cassette tape at a dime store (Murphy's Mart)....later bought by Ames who went bankrupt.

The album - Wham! Make it Big.
Although, it must have been popular - Careless Whisper was 1984's song of the year beating out Madonna's Like a Virgin.


----------



## To22

Would using pain killers make it easier to do certain workouts? Is the risk too high? Would the reward diminish? Not that I'd run away from the "pain"... just curious.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> ^ awww he is too cute @Elad. You have balls to pick up strays not knowing their temperament and all.
> 
> I feel like I just woke up from a bad dream of petty SAS bullsh*t where grown a** 20 something year old women acting like children and I've tried so fervently to avoid getting this attached for 3 years.
> 
> I swear, maturity is something that will never be lost on me.


well they are never really strays, we don't seem to have those over here

and

you dun goofed girl



Okhrana said:


> You, You're an awesome person for doing this.


thanks man, i think i've had more random dogs in my car this year than i've had people (new people anyway)

bout that sa life

woof woof we outchea

(still dont really know what we outchea means but every time i type it i picture some black american guy shouting it enthusiastically)


----------



## rdrr

I am waiting for the song on the radio that is empowering for male body acceptance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To "day drunk", or not to "day drunk", that is the question



Okhrana said:


> I don't know how I feel about the 12 monkeys remake.


I heard about this & even though we've got way better special effects now the 90's film is so classic & the 60's short French film it's based on is as well. Not sure I want to potentially see it get butchered in any way


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Equity

In a Lonely Place said:


> Wish somebody would bring me some toast and tea, I can't move.












I want eggs and soldiers brought to me, by Rachel Stevens possibly. After she is single again, which ought to happen soon, maybe


----------



## Equity

In a Lonely Place said:


> Damn, it's been too long since I had egg and soldiers, so good. :blank


That perfectly done egg, makes me want to go get some bread


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There are kids outside laughing & playing & joking about Ebola as if it's just an "it" factor...I miss innocence


----------



## slyfox

In a Lonely Place said:


> Damn, it's been too long since I had egg and soldiers, so good. :blank


First time I've read of this dish. Looks yummy


----------



## mezzoforte

Today was ****ty. I hope things get better somehow.

I think I'm finally going to buy this stuff:








Worth a try. :stu


----------



## Elad

beautiful day so decided to cycle

coming down a road as the sun is setting and some girl is driving the opposite direction

as she gets closer i do a side glance and see her face all scrunched up for some reason

my brain says there are two possibilities

1. shes seen me and cant hold in her disgust

2. since the suns setting its low and in her eyes (something i confirmed by looking behind) which makes sense and is pretty much what i saw

now i wonder which one my brains tries to convince me of

_11111111111111111 elad its 111111111 yeah **** logic 11111111 bytch i'm your esteem lol 111111 **** your 2 11111 yes yes_

note that the above didnt actually happen in my head, that would be ****ing weird, but that "defy reason its because u suck" feeling just wouldnt go away, as usual

also walked past a pack of wrapped up fish in the supermarket going for $5 and figured sure why not, assuming it was some kind of fillet, think i've got a sweet deal since theres like 2kg of it

get home unwrap to cook and its a whole ****ing conger eel and some cod.. ovaries










****ing seafood section you slimy trollers

who the hell sells ovaries and conger eels


----------



## RelinquishedHell

crimeclub said:


> I should really cut down my time here, I don't think trying to leave is necessary, but the lack of productivity is definitely not doing me any favors.


Who am I supposed to have PM sex chats with now? The stuff you say baby, hmm....


----------



## Taplow

This is worth ignoring.


----------



## Equity

In a Lonely Place said:


> I just got some eggs so me got egg & soldiers in the morning


Trade you a pack of biscuits for bread, through my newly invented 3d fax machine. Actually I may need to send the device to people first, and do some more tests on organics :help


----------



## Equity

In a Lonely Place said:


> Not sure, what biccies you got? :sus












I may need to invest in more complicated biscuits to barter with :s


----------



## PlayerOffGames

orsomething said:


> i was with it until they brought out the heaven crying i dont see the relevance and heaven isnt a person but a place does places cry


maybe places cry!...i never thought about that.


----------



## cosmicslop

Somewhat slightly annoyed thinking how Winnie the Pooh hypothetically would be a bad roommate. Sticky handles and knobs everywhere. Please stop eating honey with your bare hands. It's unsanitary.


----------



## purechaos

Skype texting anyone?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> Skype texting anyone?


 yes?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cosmicslop said:


> Somewhat slightly annoyed thinking how Winnie the Pooh hypothetically would be a bad roommate. Sticky handles and knobs everywhere. Please stop eating honey with your bare hands. It's unsanitary.


thats so cute!


----------



## rdrr

In times like this when I am seemingly wide awake for no reason, It'd be nice to have a Jigglypuff sing to send me off to night night.


----------



## Elad

just walked out to my car which is parked on the road next to my place

its a really busy road right now with people coming home from work

come back and realize my fly was open

not so bad right?

yeah well

i'm going commando today


----------



## intheshadows

TV fills the emptiness. Sad but true.


----------



## Taplow

I wish I could hover more, or at all.


----------



## millenniumman75

******************
** Post 112**,000! :boogie :boogie :boogie*
********************


----------



## MindOverMood

@EladThanks for the laugh


----------



## arnie

Anyone else want a big van?


----------



## megsy00

All of this rain can go away anytime now


----------



## Wirt

i wish i could sing


----------



## Juschill

always be a boss a*s b*tch


----------



## ShatteredGlass

*PUMPKIN spice!*


----------



## herk

it would be really so easy for me to take a vow of silence and hold to it, all i seem to do nowadays is grumble and mumble in response to people and communicate with simple gestures


----------



## musiclover55

I hope I get an awesome job when I graduate.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

met this guy today, he tells me his name's kendrick. so naturally i'm like "like kendrick lamar"? (he told me he gets that a lot.) he's only been in the city for about a month, but already he's enrolled in a GED program and just recently even got a job. by night he works at a school buffing floors and by day he studies to earn his GED. he's super ambitious and has got some sick plans for his life: i asked him what he wants to do in the future and he says he wants to go to college and study botany and then work in some kind of capacity with solar panels. later in our conversation, he reveals to me that in fact by botany he means he wants to grow weed... honestly couldn't tell if he was screwing with me or serious, but i had to laugh at that cause that definitely caught me off-guard. don't really know what to think of it, though xD

i really liked being able to get to know this guy even just a little bit more as a person. i wish it was easier for people to just get to talk to others with really different backgrounds. as human beings we tend to form preconceived notions about what people are like just on the basis of demographic, socioeconomic background, whatever, but there really is so much more to being human than just that kind of stuff. it's not often i get the opportunity to have a real conversation with people outside of a college or professional environment, and beyond that, that they would take me seriously. was a really rewarding part of my day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's nothing like when a tune you've written totally matches your vibe on the day


----------



## KelsKels

Biggest pet peeves:

1. Licking of lips repeatedly.
2. Chewing loudly.
3. When you bend your arms to wash your face and all the water rushes down your elbows.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

crimeclub said:


> ..and raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens?


:lol

Insomnia, please refrain.


----------



## CharmedOne

cosmicslop said:


> Somewhat slightly annoyed thinking how Winnie the Pooh hypothetically would be a bad roommate. Sticky handles and knobs everywhere. Please stop eating honey with your bare hands. It's unsanitary.


I'm pretty much Eeyore living with Pooh and that's exactly what life here is like. :/


----------



## CharmedOne

Okhrana said:


> Murder, death, kill.


I knew what you meant immediately and right away thought of this








crimeclub said:


> ..and raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens?


But that response was golden.


----------



## Elad

lying on the beach totally engrossed in what i'm reading, didnt notice a little soaking wet pug covered in sand running towards me

smashed straight through my hands trampling all over my body licking my face while spraying sand everywhere

at first i'm surprised, but then i just start smiling between spitting the sand from my mouth because its so ****ing cute










no idea how anyone could stay mad at a pug


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*sits down with the others*...whats going on?


----------



## cosmicslop

CharmedOne said:


> I'm pretty much Eeyore living with Pooh and that's exactly what life here is like. :/


So many ants everywhere too. Poor Eeyore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There's always been a significant number of UK people on this forum but recently it feels like there are tons of people with that as their location.... Is it just me? Feels like a really mentally unhealthy group of countries right now :lol


----------



## Equity

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's always been a significant number of UK people on this forum but recently it feels like there are tons of people with that as their location.... Is it just me? Feels like a really mentally unhealthy group of countries right now :lol


If so I may not have to feel guilty any longer about not trying to use SAUK more :s


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know why I own a phone, I rarely answer it when it rings. I just hope whoever it is leaves a message for me freak out about & seesaw over whether to return their call or not


----------



## Perkins

This whole scene always slaughters me with laughter.


----------



## blue2

Was the virgin mary the coolest virgin ever or just the most popular...


----------



## Elad

saw a little moth flying around the bathroom as i left earlier

came back and hes trapped in the toilet water

[operation cotton swab rescue is a go]

he kept climbing on then prematurely trying to fly away, which wasn't happening with the water his wings had took on but eventually i go him up on the windowsill where the warm breeze was drying him off

looked so majestic slightly vibrating in the wind

i could see what he was thinking though, his little eyes kept looking once at the open window then back at the lightbulb

_suicide jump to lightbulb

outside to freedom

suicide jump to lightbulb

outside to freedom

suicide jump to lightbulb

outside to freedom_

you could see the internal conflict all over his delicate little antenna, i made the decision for him, putting one of those little net-thing that people use to cover food from flies on top of him and switching off the light

i'll go back in about 30 minutes and lift it, hopefully he'll be dry enough to fly normally again, because i fear if i just put him outside right now the strong wind will be too much to handle

i'm actually afraid to google if moths can fly once they've gotten wet wings/lost their powder, i dont want to think he doesnt even have a shot, then again maybe i could adopt him or something

fingers crossed i can watch him fly away with a beardedforestguythumbsup.gif


----------



## Naytve

I'm virgin but girls out there would **** me. Yet I remain isolated and stuck.


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> i'll go back in about 30 minutes and lift it, hopefully he'll be dry enough to fly normally again, because i fear if i just put him outside right now the strong wind will be too much to handle


I just fell in love a little


----------



## crimeclub

My 7 year old niece wrote me (an actual letter) and in it she mentioned that she's "always praying for you to finally find a wife because you're getting too old to not have a wife."










Haha, made my day.


----------



## CharmedOne

crimeclub said:


> My 7 year old niece wrote me (an actual letter) and in it she mentioned that she's "always praying for you to finally find a wife because you're getting too old to not have a wife."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, made my day.












Doggone young whippersnappers think they know everything!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's so fun to have a life controlling fear of having a public panic attack, and to have that fear be so consuming that it is what causes the panic attacks to happen in the first place. 

How do I stop fearing panic attacks? Is there anything worse than panicking? How do you stop fearing someone breaking into your home when there's someone breaking into your house a few times a day?


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ironically, a blow job is the only job that doesn't suck.


----------



## AllToAll

If you were invited to go to either Malaysia or Thailand, which one would you choose? Why?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

yay it's windy ^_^


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Persephone The Dread said:


> yay it's windy ^_^


i love you.


----------



## crimeclub

My friend has two of his friends over that I don't know ALL DAY.... When they all went to the store to pick up some food I ran out to the kitchen and loaded up on food, snacks and beverages and have it all in my room with me now, no need to leave my room at all today (until the bathroom starts calling my name) This will be the best 'by myself' party of 2014.


----------



## musiclover55

my mom's cooking up some good food and I want some now! 

Got them collard greens, Mac and cheese, roast beef, and potato salad. Also some banana pudding bake and pound cake for dessert!!


----------



## crimeclub

musiclover55 said:


> my mom's cooking up some good food and I want some now!
> 
> Got them collard greens, Mac and cheese, roast beef, and potato salad. Also some banana pudding bake and pound cake for dessert!!


Wow sounds like when I lived in Georgia! Do you live in the south?


----------



## musiclover55

crimeclub said:


> Wow sounds like when I lived on Georgia! Do you live in the south?


Yep! Georgia lol

We came from NJ, but I think her grandma (who she learned to cook from) was from the South.


----------



## crimeclub

musiclover55 said:


> Yep! Georgia lol
> 
> We came from NJ, but I think her grandma (who she learned to cook from) was from the South.


Ah that's awesome! I lived in Marietta for 6 years, west of Atlanta, we came from Cali but my mom emerssed herself in southern cooking when we moved there. It's so good...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder how the world would have developed if humans didn't have thumbs?


----------



## Naytve

feeling female deprived


----------



## Elad

wtfffffffffffff

three homeless looking guys, one without shoes or socks, all with faces that look like they shower 2x a week standing outside the recently vacated flat, one running around doors asking if anyone has paper to roll cigs

pull up and kent legit looks like the guy from epic meal time if he spent a night in the sewers and saw some ****, i pulled up and gave me one of those death glares that seemed like he was going to murder and eat me, like he didnt even blink just extremely wide eye'd and stoic

i need to move the **** away from here this the last straw that broke the elads back


----------



## Ladysoul

The air we breath is made of up many many persons dead skin cells.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Life is too weird and surreal for me to partake. I'll just be over here, in the corner...with my ant farm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I wish I could get in the 18+ section. I want to make a thread about fetishes.


----------



## arnie




----------



## Taplow

I just can't accept that anchovies are proper animals.


----------



## derpresion

.


----------



## derpresion

.


----------



## cosmicslop

Social anxiety exposure exercise: rob a bank.


----------



## Elad

what the actual **** is wrong with magpies 

i cycled to a more secluded beach today which meant going down some steep af roads and eventually coming back up, i'm talking legit tour de bloodtransfusion i'll cut off my testicle climbing and the roads are winding like a spaghetti cock with cars coming both ways

so long story short(er) i feel a bang on my helmet and think wtf? mustve been a twig falling

then i feel it again with more force and i'm like hold up, is some cheeky possibly mentally handicapped man throwing things at me

then i look around and see a giant magpie swooping down at my face, smacking helmet as i duck, i have no idea how big they usually are but this one looked like it'll be fighting godzilla tomorrow

this continues for over 5 minutes, its just following me swooping down hitting me as i'm trying to focus on moving forward on a ridiculously easy gear which still feels like i've got midgets hanging off my ankles simultaneously attempting to not get run over, because this new zealand and instead of being able to sue i'll just get brain damage thanks to the poor healthcare system

"doc he got hit by a few cars, looks like hes got an internal hemorrhage of the cranium and 4 broken ribs, what should we do?"

"give him some robitussin and a lollipop, oh and on his way out prescribe a dose of harden the fuk up mate"

so this isnt stopping and i'm considering just taking off my helmet and doing some conan **** swinging it around my head and hitting the bird because i'm about to get arrested for disturbing the peace

families in the old 4x4 cruising past me on their way to the beach with smiles on their faces and some 70's feel good tunes on the radio to sing together 

then its all interrupted by some guy on a bike shouting "FCKN CNT FCKN KIDDNG ME FCK OFF" as a bird swoops

so yeah i should not have started this with to make a long story short because this turned into the long story anyway haha i'm a ****in liar


----------



## Owl-99

Rain, rain come again don't be such a prick again.


----------



## AllToAll

I'm going to open a Tinder account when I get a phone because.... everyone else has one. Yes, that is the actual reason. Everyone here's dating and I feel completely left out, so Imma get on that. This will be so much fun in the way that some things are fun because they're sad.


----------



## Elad

AllToAll said:


> I'm going to open a Tinder account when I get a phone because.... everyone else has one. Yes, that is the actual reason. Everyone here's dating and I feel completely left out, so Imma get on that. This will be so much fun in the way that some things are fun because they're sad.


the only relationship you'll get from tinder is with the std clinic, which isnt the end of the world but point is tinder for dating is like looking for your significant other in porn comments

sorta.


----------



## AllToAll

Elad said:


> the only relationship you'll get from tinder is with the std clinic, which isnt the end of the world but point is tinder for dating is like looking for your significant other in porn comments
> 
> sorta.


I just want the occasional free meal and to meet people through the guy, not a hookup. The latter is easy enough to find as to be able to avoid online dating.


----------



## mezzoforte

arnie said:


>


Lol! When I took off my glasses it looked exactly like Marilyn and when I put them on I saw Einstein.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to find that perfect balance between a healthy worry and not giving a f***.


----------



## Tibble

You were almost a Jill sandwich!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's no doubt, I gotta be on that plane


----------



## rdrr

I really have to stop thinking that it's good for me to keep busy socially, because it really hasn't ever helped. I really have no type of support from family, friends or peers in my immediate life so I have to do what I can. Pushing myself into social situations, sometimes with positive results, it still doesn't make me happy. It's almost like a mind game where it gives you more delusional thoughts into thinking you are doing way better than you truly are.

Its merely a distraction from the reality that I am not really happy where I am right now. Sure, the moments of being at least being content can be fleeting, but that is not good enough anymore. Why does everything have to be a struggle where I have to fight tooth and nail just to feel the basic levels of human happiness? 

I guess I have this fear that all the internal thoughts concerning myself and my future; the people around me, how they see me, is true, that it isn't me just being pessimistic. Why can't I be those lucky ones who have the same thoughts but things always end up working out for them despite the fact?

I am really unsure what the answer is or what I can really do at this point, but the only stopgap I can think of is to focus and set personal goals, and try to figure out how to be happy despite feeling alone, if its even possible.


----------



## Elad

just picked up edge of tomorrow and days of future past

hoping they dont completely suck

so its me, a creamy coffee, jar of honey flav crunchy peanutbutter, plum greek yogurt and bowl of mashed sweet potato tonight

what a waste of money


----------



## AussiePea

Elad said:


> just picked up edge of tomorrow and days of future past
> 
> hoping they dont completely suck
> 
> so its me, a creamy coffee, jar of honey flav crunchy peanutbutter, plum greek yogurt and bowl of mashed sweet potato tonight
> 
> what a waste of money


Both movies are awesome! Your evening sounds perfect.


----------



## Elad

AussiePea said:


> Both movies are awesome! Your evening sounds perfect.


----------



## i just want luv

If' I get abducted by aliens, I wonder if I can become a pop' sensation on their planet.


----------



## AussiePea

Things I've learned today. Sugar and grains are bad for you, natural fats are good for you (meat fats for example) and keto/paleo esk diets are ideal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Elad

edge of tomorrow was actually an awesome movie, didnt hear much about it at the time but damn tom cruise still got it i dont care what anyone says




-spoilers below-









only thing i wanted was a little more romantic closure at the end, like he walks up and just grabs her head giving a passionate kiss as if hes some kind of pervert cop-a-feely senior officer going senile, poor guy had to watch emily blunt doing sweaty yoga thousands of times without doing anything, surprised he could fit those gigantic blue balls in his mech

also emily blunt in this movie is 1000/10


----------



## millenniumman75

My teeth? All good for another six months!


----------



## Elad

the book i'm reading is finally showing some romance and i'm not sure if want

i mean i want it, but i want it my way.

i need a relationship that has real closure without any loose ends, its the same for anything entertainment wise, if it stalls or doesnt evolve quickly enough with no definitive end its like sex without cumming, i cannot handle that frustration right now and if it happens in this i'm honestly going to slather it in lighter fluid, set on fire and stand there saying **** YOU **** YOU **** YOU **** YOU

no-psycho.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My reaction when I saw mange tout in the tiny Tesco express that normally doesn't have much choice






Then when I saw the price 

But I did buy them but... :< why must so much of the tasty, healthy food be so expensive?


----------



## tea111red

I want my motivation to come back, damnit.


----------



## musiclover55

I'm kind of getting bored with all of the "social media type" websites I use (sas, tumblr, instagram).


----------



## IcedOver

Typical exchanges between pedestrians and a frantic black panhandler, who has been a fixture on Liberty Avenue in Pittsburgh for the past few years between 9:30 and 10:00 p.m.:

Panhandler: HEY! Excuse me! You got any change on you? (Points around at others.) HEY! Any change? (Points.) Got any change on you?

Pedestrian: Sorry, I don't have anything.

Panhandler: Man, I gotta get on da bus! OH NO!!!! NOW I DON'T HAVE ANY BUS FARE!!!!!


Pedestrian: Get a job.

Panhandler: YOU GET A F***ING JOB!!!


Panhandler: HEY! Got any change on you?

Pedestrian: You already got money out of me.

Panhandler: SHUT THE F*** UP, B****!!!


Conclusion: He needs to go to Panhandler Etiquette School.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Typical exchanges between pedestrians and a frantic black panhandler, who has been a fixture on Liberty Avenue in Pittsburgh for the past few years between 9:30 and 10:00 p.m.:
> 
> Panhandler: HEY! Excuse me! You got any change on you? (Points around at others.) HEY! Any change? (Points.) Got any change on you?
> 
> Pedestrian: Sorry, I don't have anything.
> 
> Panhandler: Man, I gotta get on da bus! OH NO!!!! NOW I DON'T HAVE ANY BUS FARE!!!!!
> 
> Pedestrian: Get a job.
> 
> Panhandler: YOU GET A F***ING JOB!!!
> 
> Panhandler: HEY! Got any change on you?
> 
> Pedestrian: You already got money out of me.
> 
> Panhandler: SHUT THE F*** UP, B****!!!
> 
> Conclusion: He needs to go to Panhandler Etiquette School.


I had one that just repeatedly said that he didn't have $50 for a television picture tube. He would have to go uptown to a store to get a black and white one.

I wasn't going to give him money, but I did listen to him. Sometimes, that's all people need,


----------



## calichick

That feeling when you know a guy (or guys) has a crush on you and you know because he's so blatantly obvious about it, but he thinks he's being sly and discreet about it, but you aren't into him at all.

Awkwardness.


Story. Of. My. Life.

I want a man who I can't stop thinking about, who makes my head spin and my stomach flip when I see him.

I long for that reciprocation... Not this one way attention sh**


----------



## Nicole G

tea111red said:


> I want my motivation to come back, damnit.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Guitar me


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

I have a heap of sand of 100 grains. How many grains I have to remove so it's no longer a heap? I want this heap of sand off my hands.


----------



## slyfox

When it comes to new hobbies I am like a drug addict. I obsessive over them until I can try them and only then do I calm down


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Even if I improve my mental outlook I doubt I'll ever grow out of being awkward


----------



## Just Lurking

Those thoughts when you go to close a file...



> Do you want to save changes to the document?


...when you don't recall actually changing anything.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I cannot believe I am doing this. I don't know what else to do.

Oh my god, I need help. :'( I really, really need help. I'm on the highway to self harm. Am I really this god-damn stupid? What am I doing to myself? Why am I torturing myself like this? I don't know how else to ease my suffering, but in my attempts to relieve the pain, I make the pain come back twice as strong.

I am now alone. Officially a lone wolf beyond family. My lacklustre social skills are forever going to prevent me from having friends. I want this utterly horrific pain to end. I just made a decision that I've been thinking on/off about for the last couple of days. It doesn't matter what choice I make - I will regret it, and that holds true here too.

I want the unbearable pain to end, but SAS is likely sick of hearing such.


----------



## Elad

took me way too long to realize the ED in the "Body Issues, ED and BDD" group stands for eating disorders and not erectile dysfunction 

i always looked at the member list like damn, the amount of guys with this problem is outta control, never would have guessed

also that group and pretty much all(?) groups seem completely ****ing useless aside from being a little badge of issues for people who clicking your profile going "oh i see"


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Glass-Shards said:


> I cannot believe I am doing this. I don't know what else to do.
> 
> Oh my god, I need help. :'( I really, really need help. I'm on the highway to self harm. Am I really this god-damn stupid? What am I doing to myself? Why am I torturing myself like this? I don't know how else to ease my suffering, but in my attempts to relieve the pain, I make the pain come back twice as strong.
> 
> I am now alone. Officially a lone wolf beyond family. My lacklustre social skills are forever going to prevent me from having friends. I want this utterly horrific pain to end. I just made a decision that I've been thinking on/off about for the last couple of days. It doesn't matter what choice I make - I will regret it, and that holds true here too.
> 
> I want the unbearable pain to end, but SAS is likely sick of hearing such.


stay strong!


----------



## rdrr

I think everyone would be a lot more happier and confident in themselves if they had options.


----------



## Perkins

I had a dream where I pissed off Varg Vikerness because I said his music as sh*t and he was clinically insane, and he nearly burned my house down.


----------



## Mur

Go Pack go!


----------



## inane

To people who post rental ads, there's really no need to specify that the TV provided is a colour TV. Well _obviously _it would be. I'm not even sure if black-and-white ones are still produced and they seem much less accessible than modern ones anyways even if they were.


----------



## moloko

What is up with people telling sasers who post their pictures they look like x celebrity now?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder if I can make a living off of crowdfunding scams.


----------



## bad baby

Coincidence said:


> ;D
> 
> some people tend to look more familiar for some reason. i mean you feel like you saw them before, but can't remember where. also, sometimes you see someone and feel like there are a lot of people look like him but you still can't remember one.
> 
> also, some people when they start to draw , they always find themselves drawing certain face shape or certain body type etc.. and they don't know why this happens. i don't know.
> 
> i liked this story because it's beautiful and because the underlined part happens with me when i start drawing, although i can draw different types of women/men etc=)


reminds me of a factoid i read somewhere, that all the people that appear in your dreams are faces that you've encountered before, even if they are not part of your conscious memory. i wonder if that might have played a role in this (like, she saw the guy at a cafe once but didn't really take much note of him, etc)

alternately, it also reminded me of that savage garden song.


----------



## slyfox

Wow October seemed to go by in a flash


----------



## Elad

lol at this raobj, scroll the page and its all m4f aside from like two f4m probs fakes

foreveralone dating is next level tho... i cant laugh at this because its actually really sad, all these long introduction threads/posts about having no one and living in computer games with no replies

it just hurts to think about i really hope most of those are fake

i've spent way too long looking at all this weird chit

i'm picturing that matrix scene when neo meets the architect guy in the room of poverty 90s televisions and he just swivels around on his chair to face neo like "hello neo. do you like creampies?" and keanu reeves is like


----------



## PlayerOffGames

my life is a waste...but as Long as i have vodka and weed...im happy...that may seem sad to you...but i wasnt born to fin into society...real talk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I am wholly incompetent.


----------



## Nicole G

slyfox said:


> Wow October seemed to go by in a flash


Yes it did and I am sad about it because October is my favourite month of the year.


----------



## Polar

I never thought I'd say this but I'm gettin tired of flying.

6 damn flights in the last week.
Bergen->Oslo->Dussseldorf->Malta->Roma->Berlin

And two more tomorrow. Berlin->Copenhagen-> Oslo


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the cheat said:


> I am wholly incompetent.


why?...what happened?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Melodic said:


> Poor neighbours. I have been singing for 3 days straight.. gotta keep the muscles strong.


upload a mp3 of you singing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

inna sense said:


> why?...what happened?


I'm not a fast enough learner to clean McDonald's at night when it's closed. I had a trial shift before I'd be hired, to see how I'd like it, and...well...I won't be going back. I'm going to be unemployed and on disability forever. :rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the cheat said:


> I'm not a fast enough learner to clean McDonald's at night when it's closed. I had a trial shift before I'd be hired, to see how I'd like it, and...well...I won't be going back. I'm going to be unemployed and on disability forever. :rain


im sorry.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I should not have had those boneless wings last night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The breading/seasoning of this chicken remind me of bread fish, it's totally bizarre & confusing


----------



## Ally

That's enough awkwardness for one day I think


----------



## lyssado707

I signed up for this site a decade ago today and never regretted it, not for 1 second of that decade. It's been one of the best things I've ever done. Love you SAS


----------



## Ally

^Wow! That's quite the milestone. Congrats!! :yay


----------



## cybernaut

I just discovered that Osama Bin Laden attended my university in the 1970s. My university has a superb mechanical engineering program that is affiliated with Saudi Arabia so that explains it.We have a lot of male Saudis here regardless. No, I am not located in the Middle East at the moment, and my school is an American university. Who would have known.


----------



## BackToThePast

Forums are not for everyone, specifically those who aren't capable of expressing themselves eloquently. I fit in with that group, and yet I keep trying to break barriers. Still solid.


----------



## AussiePea

I've realised that my life now consists of only two things. Motor racing and 3D printing. Nothing else even crosses my mind and I'm okay with that.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## millenniumman75

Unreal.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My Science teacher decided to ask me a question in front of the entire class today. It was awkward, because I said nothing, and the room was silent for a few seconds. SA FTW.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wow, I've never been this tired. I'm not gonna survive work today.


----------



## BAH

Loading..


----------



## millenniumman75

Processing....:lol


----------



## moloko

Halloween must be the pedophile's favourite day.

Also, I scare myself while driving sometimes. I drive like a mad man. Got to take it slow.


----------



## calichick

I'm beginning to feel more and more that I need therapy. With the mental distortions and the quest for constant male validation and self-esteem in shambles.

And then when I consider it and I think of the possibilities of how it will liberate me from my past demons and exponentially improve my quality of life, I see a sale at Bloomingdales or such and such and then think, _next paycheck_.

#typicalfemaleproblems

Ah yes, the age old debate of which is more important, having a healthy mind, or having those gorgeous new pants that make your bum look fantastic even in dim lighting. :lol

Even as I'm typing this message, credit card is in hand.



moloko said:


> ..


Did you base your username on the band?

I just heard one of their songs/recently discovered they existed and I was like, oh, that's you.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

calichick said:


> Ah yes, the age old debate of which is more important, having a healthy mind, or having those gorgeous new pants that make your bum look fantastic even in dim lighting. :lol


I'd go for the pants. I know people in therapy and their lives are still sh*t. Still depressed, still a mess.

One in particular that I know can't be helped by it because she won't be honest with her therapist. She only tells him what she wants him to know that puts herself in the best possible position to be the pitied and wronged party in all situations. When people can't be honest or admit their own part of the problem it really can't help. Too many therapists fall for that and side with the "victim" which is what some people are after when they see a therapist-they want to hear they're right and everyone else is wrong around them. If they only knew the other side of things they would know better.


----------



## moloko

calichick said:


> Did you base your username on the band?
> 
> I just heard one of their songs/recently discovered they existed and I was like, oh, that's you.


Yes, I did. They aren't together anymore though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmm.....I need a run and a haircut and get some work and housework done?

ARGH! One thing at a time!


----------



## Cam1

Glass-Shards said:


> Dan Reynolds' voice in Radioactive is so hot. Particularly when it's live.
> 
> Damn.


I missed out on seeming them live last summer, regret is so much (and it was with AWOLNATION, too). How was the show? Like their new song?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Cam1 said:


> I missed out on seeming them live last summer, regret is so much (and it was with AWOLNATION, too). How was the show? Like their new song?


I didn't actually see the show live. I just watched a live performance on YouTube. It was on their VEVO channel. I'm not really a fan of the band (they're not bad though), I just thought I'd comment on Dan Reynolds' voice. 

They have a new song? :um


----------



## Cam1

Glass-Shards said:


> I didn't actually see the show live. I just watched a live performance on YouTube. It was on their VEVO channel. I'm not really a fan of the band (they're not bad though), I just thought I'd comment on Dan Reynolds' voice.
> 
> They have a new song? :um


Ah, I see. I was really into them when they came out with their first album but have sort of gotten a bit tired of it. The singles that they released between now and then have been pretty crappy tbh. They're working on a new album and released a new song which is decent. Link if you're interested:


----------



## herk

iam an unding font of positivy and understanding


----------



## calichick

Being called a sl*t at work, my life is turning out to be not as butt f***ing dull as I thought it was.

Feel disoriented right now.


----------



## AussiePea

I guess it's that time of year in Australia again.










Pic of a current bushfire burning in southern Aus.


----------



## Fey

OMGOMGOMG! I just realized something! I can burp on cue only after a hiccup but I have to hiccup a certain way otherwise it doesn't work. THIS IS SO COOL! I've burped like 50 times now.


----------



## Stilla

Hangups

Ex. 51

Still wondering who that 40+year old dude who said "Hi *my name*" when I was walking to my kindergarten with my sister were.


----------



## Nicole G

Geez these telemarketers will they ever stop calling me? I need caller ID, that's what I need.


----------



## Shameful

When the movie you're watching pauses because of buffering, at a moment when the characters are silently staring at each other, and so you don't realize the movie is actually paused ....


----------



## BackToThePast

Please someone point out what I'm doing wrong. I could use a forceful shove in the right direction.


----------



## Perkins

I never knew coca cola chicken was a thing until now.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Coca-Cola-Chicken/


----------



## Elad

clicking through random pics on the rateme/amisexy/amiugly subreddits










and come across someone from sas










feelsweirdman


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I found it so weird when the other day, a kid who acts really feminine and flamboyant (obviously gay) talked to somebody in my presence, and his voice made my face basically scrunch up and non-verbally say "what the ****". I had to look in the other direction so he didn't see. 

It was kind of awkward and weird, even more so considering I'm bisexual myself.

_________

I hate the fact that I imagine so many things that can go wrong whenever I do anything that might be of any kind of risk. I always imagine disaster.


----------



## AussiePea

New Pink Floyd. Enough said.


----------



## Nicole G

I'm never been a fan of Howie Mandel


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to look into melatonin again. I keep waking up an hour early. When I only get six hours of sleep to begin with, it doesn't help.


----------



## BAH

Death


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> It's my 1 year mark today on SAS, how time flys. Guess I should reflect on how far I've come and what I've accomplished in life during this gap of time. *Reflects* ..Damn it.
> 
> Btw apologies to the few users I've been a dick to the last 24 hours or so, mostly undeserved.


 You haven't been one to me. :stu

Congrats on one year.

I hit ten years in three months :fall


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Thanks man, and you'll have to throw yourself some kind of 10 year SAS party, a decade ain't nothing to shake a stick at.
> 
> Also melatonin doesn't make you groggy in the morning? I tried it and it was too weak to make me sleepy but still made it nearly impossible to get out of bed in the morning.


:lol - in the middle of winter, too. I was in BAD shape with anxiety back then. I have come a long way.

With melatonin, I only take 1.5mg. I just want to stay asleep until the alarm goes off. They make a product called "Mid-Nite" that has dissolvable tablets.

One cup of coffee and I am awake :lol.


----------



## thomasjune

I'm off this weekend. yay me!


----------



## BackToThePast

Classic SAS dilemma: Your post gets quoted. Is it meant to be replied back to? If you reply with something meant to be answered, you risk not getting a response and possibly view it as rejection. If you don't reply, you risk leaving the quoter hanging, as (s)he may have expected a response.

Solution (perhaps poorly reached): never reply to a quote to engage in actual conversation.

Yup, my brain is ****ed up.


----------



## calichick

Forever alone.


:cry

I'm never having sex again.

Loser tells me I get around, yea I wish. 

I'm so sick of single life

I can't take it.

I once had a thread on these boards entitled "Beautiful people are often the most lonely"

I think I am living a nightmare or some twisted paradox.

I deserve a man :cry

Alright, logging off...think I've sufficiently laid my frustrations out.


----------



## Charmander

Obama is following my town's twitter page.


----------



## Cam1

I wonder how many "what is your zodiac sign?" threads have been created since the beginning of SAS time.


----------



## Cam1

In a Lonely Place said:


> :lol
> 
> 32 :|


I added astrological sign to the search and we're up to 37 now. Would have guessed a much higher number. I'm pretty sure I just saw like 5 zodiac sign threads while browsing :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## musiclover55

I wanted peppermint gum, not spearmint...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol to people who say "bull****, you don't have depression, you're always happy!"

well all i've got for you is a slow clap.

*clap*

*clap*

___________

a family member walked into my room while i was crying the other day, and the next day, they asked me what i was crying about, and i just said "school". "what about school?"

"i just hate it. it's a nightmare."

i didn't get into specifics, because it would be pointless. they wouldn't understand. i'd get labelled with silly labels like "attention seeker" and such.

it's all futile. why do i even bother. i have a psychologist appointment (first in months) in a few days. i'm looking forward to finally letting out everything that is bothering me, but i'm a little worried about the possibility of breaking down in tears, which would be embarrassing.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm kinda sleepy but not that sleepy. You know??


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I think I should go another route for my long walks. But I cannot think of anywhere new to go.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I watched the first two episodes of the Sonic Boom cartoon, and I didn't mind it. It doesn't seem too bad, and Sticks doesn't seem as annoying as you might imagine upon hearing her voice. There were a few funny moments, but not that many though. I kind of like the 'paranoia' aspect to Sticks' character.

I gotta say that the animation is gorgeous too. 

I'll definitely keep watching, but that's mostly because I'm a huge Sonic fan. I must religiously watch anything with Sonic in it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm attempting to become ambidextrous. It's going to take quite a bit of motivation on my part, and I'm considering reminding myself that I'll have something above most people to keep that motivation. I'll be able to impress with something, as trivial as it may seem.

"Are you right/left handed?"

"Nah, I'm pretty much both. [haha lolz I have something over you.. ]"


----------



## Nessonym

I love dogs.
But I hate ticks, they nasty.

I plan about things a lot, I get a lot of exciting ideas, but I usually don't stick to them until the end. I'm fickle and indecisive, so that explains a lot.


----------



## probably offline

Samoyed puppies. Urgh.


----------



## Nicole G

TV plays a lot of repeats. For example the Food Network and Comedy station.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Avant-Garde Sludgecore" ~ The sub-genres of metal were lost to me ages ago but that's at new one to my ears, lol


----------



## calichick

I just bought a pair of 4 inch stiletto black ankle boots. They are IMPOSSIBLE to walk in but they make my legs look fantastic.

I'm really starting to get into sweater weather. Even though it's 80 degrees outside and it feels like Christmas time in Phoenix.

Bad Santa was such a great movie.

Christmas is almost here! :clap

I look like a f***ing high class tramp in these boots. I must make my momma so proud. :sheds tear. Speaking of legs, I saw a girl the other day with the most incredible, long, toned and tanned, shapely ones, put mine to shame. Need to start running more often.


----------



## rdrr

I wanna dance with somebody. I want to feel the heat with somebody. Yeah, I want to dance with somebody. With somebody who loves me.


----------



## AussiePea

rdrr said:


> I wanna dance with somebody. I want to feel the heat with somebody. Yeah, I want to dance with somebody. With somebody who loves me.


This will be stuck in my head for the rest of the day and I won't be able to stop myself from doing the vocal gymnastics which follow that lyric.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> I want to get drunk with some 100-proof hard alcohol.
> 
> I don't need a little sixer of beer for a 30 minute buzz where I enjoy some music, beef jerky, and maybe text a friend about meeting up this weekend.
> 
> I'm talking black-out mother ****er. The kind where you black out for 30 mins then sleep for 7 hours then when you wake up you realize you did an impromptu naked 50 yard dash in the parking lot by yourself, you sent a **** pic to you grandma, and you joined Scientology
> 
> Anyone with me, too bored and depressed for this ****ing night. Vodka? Scotch? Join me.


but don't you drink MILKSHAKE?


----------



## AllToAll

Closure isn't always a reality. I need to keep reminding myself that. Move the **** on, self.


----------



## BAH

Nothing


----------



## millenniumman75

*113,000th post!*


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Sometimes people's avatars completely alter my interpretations of the tone of their posts.


Does mine alter perception or tone?


----------



## Hikikomori2014

bring on the extreme cold!!


----------



## BAH

Take over the world


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

The guy in the swiffer commercial sounds like he's calling his kids 'dirtbags'. lol


----------



## purechaos

One day I'd like an automated phone bot to be a dude that sounds like thor or loki. For that matter anyway they should make automated calls like a comic theme, and every button you push you get a different character. It would be like a game.


----------



## Owl-99

purechaos said:


> One day I'd like an automated phone bot to be a dude that sounds like thor or loki. For that matter anyway they should make automated calls like a comic theme, and every button you push you get a different character. It would be like a game.


You like the Vikings TV show then?


----------



## millenniumman75

I just woke up a few hours ago and will need a nap when I get home.


----------



## millenniumman75

Should I run before I take a nap or the other way around?


----------



## blue2

millenniumman75 said:


> Should I run before I take a nap or the other way around?


Definitely before


----------



## millenniumman75

blue2 said:


> Definitely before


My joints would not react to the cold after a nap...you're right. :stu


----------



## purechaos

If cutting down trees is wrong shouldn't we stop then from committing suicide or sue the weather for taking them out?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Really gotta make that call...


----------



## mezzoforte

I hate going to the hair salon. And I'm tired of going on interviews.

On the plus side, at least it's Friday. I can relax a little and play video games finally.


----------



## BAH

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I cant think of any random thought today at all.


----------



## Citrine

Grown attached to that avatar, but it's not Halloween anymore...Turkey feathers maybe.


----------



## Mur

Most of my "fellow" males are _entirely_ and _wholly_ ruled by their lower brain.


----------



## slyfox

Ugh it's snowing out


----------



## Nicole G

slyfox said:


> Ugh it's snowing out


 I know how you feel, it was snowing here a couple days ago too. I see you are in Michigan, not far from me. I'm in Windsor, Ontario.


----------



## slyfox

Nicole G said:


> I know how you feel, it was snowing here a couple days ago too. I see you are in Michigan, not far from me. I'm in Windsor, Ontario.


I'm in the Saginaw Bay area of Michigan. Have been to Windsor in the Past with my parents though. Also used to go to Ontario a lot on my own but entered in Sarnia.

Good luck with the snow where you live. I'm definitely not looking forward to it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Do astronauts who do space walks have some kind of contingency for a controlled suicide should they end up stranded in space? Or if there's puncture in their suit & no chance of rescue/recovery?


----------



## huh

Die student loans! DDDDDDIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!! I just threw $2,500 at them and sadly that was only about 15% of the total.


----------



## calichick

Holy sh!t, they just opened one of those trendy boutique gyms near my house and sweet mother of Jesus, there are some FINE ***** men in there. Thank the heavens above for guys that lift, I swear, if I didn't need to put on 5 instead of take off, I'd be up in there, booty shorts, sports bra and all doing my thang while I do my thang. Lord almighty


----------



## dontwaitupforme

all i want is _nicely_ toned body again.. and getting back into this is becoming an increasingly large pain in thy derrier.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My intellect isn't in doubt but my social skills are a shambles


----------



## BAH

..


----------



## Just Lurking

Why am I on Facebook?


----------



## Kind Of

This Apple has such a quiet keyboard. I can barely hear myself typing here. 

aass fsfuasdnassdansdausda sdiaisjida sdiaasoa s KEYS


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just Lurking said:


> Why am I on Facebook?


I ask myself the same question all the time


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm so stupid and socially incompetent omg


----------



## BAH

Bow to me


----------



## cosmicslop

You don't need to be faded to enjoy dumping a bunch of mini Oreos into a bowl of milk and eating it like cereal.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Why am I on Facebook?


It's called Fakebook.


----------



## shelbster18

It's still hard to believe my uncle I was the closest to passed away. What makes it even worse is that he died of a heart attack and I hope he wasn't worrying so much about me moving out that he had a heart attack.  I'm sure my dad probably lied to him and told him I'm doing drugs. My oldest sister thinks I'm doing drugs. My dad is a liar. Everyone takes his side and I cannot make anyone take my side. Can't help what people think about me. It's true that family turns against you more than strangers and friends. I'm embarrassed to even go and see my family anymore because of the unbearable tension it would cause.  I can't help but feel guilty even though I didn't do anything and it's so frustrating to know that my oldest sister thinks I'm doing drugs. I don't want to talk to her for a long time. At least I'm keeping in contact with my mom. I just don't think she cares to talk to me. Everytime I call her, she acts like she doesn't want to talk and I can only go and meet up with her on Wednesdays and Thursdays for some reason.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love how they used a frenetic 60's Jackie Mclean jazz tune for that car chase scene, it was so fitting


----------



## sweetpotato

You are lying on my roommate's bed, spilling your guts out about how you could never relate to other kids in school. 

A few hours earlier she was telling me how annoying you are, and asking how to break it off with you. For the past two nights, she's been ****ing some guy across town and sleeping at his place. 

You said I have no friends and made fun of me for being a loner. I guess everyone has those things that everyone but themselves can see. Mine must be much worse, because at least you're hanging out with someone (even if she is cheating on you).


----------



## Nicole G

Yes, there is snow on the ground and it does make it cold and hard to walk in but on the upside it makes things brighter outside and pretty.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a nap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They say you should get up & get dressed everyday even if you're not going anywhere...so I did & my mom comes home & says to me "You get dressed to go nowhere"...of course that was annoying & made me wonder what the point is


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm so bad at buying gifts for people.


----------



## shykid

shiori said:


> I barely even know you but for some reason I think you are so cute. I get all jittery when you message me even if it's mostly to ask homework questions. Gahh.
> 
> Of course I'm never going to ask you out and if you asked me out I'd never say yes because I'd be sure of screwing it up. Sigh.


That's so sad. :| I know that feeling.. :|


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really should start working out again. Gaining 10 pounds in a month and a half is not good.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Canadian Brotha said:


> They say you should get up & get dressed everyday even if you're not going anywhere...so I did & my mom comes home & says to me "You get dressed to go nowhere"...of course that was annoying & made me wonder what the point is


wait what that is super unhelpful and negative of her >:[ don't listen to stuff like that, getting dressed is motivating in a way and just makes me feel better and raises my confidence!
---

I AM BECOMING A COFFEE CONVERT SLOWLY BUT SURELY. i used to abhor the slightest taste of it and never thought i'd ever want to drink the stuff. now i'm totally digging mochas and lattes and stuff and one day in the near future i just might be able to start drinking it black =D i am quickly seeing how dependence can become an issue though ~_~


----------



## Elad

RelinquishedHell said:


> I really should start working out again. Gaining 10 pounds in a month and a half is not good.


thx for the motivation to chug this coffee through my eyeball at 1am on a saturday morning to hit the gym

now your turn


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Elad said:


> thx for the motivation to chug this coffee through my eyeball at 1am on a saturday morning to hit the gym
> 
> now your turn


I can't go to the gym. I work too much.


----------



## IcedOver

It's been a ****ty week here in North Korea . . . um, I mean the U.S. Sorry, it's easy to confuse the two lately.


----------



## Elad

the public library is kind of depressing

who the **** am i kidding its depressing as fluck

always unwashed middle aged men in old beat up kathmandu jackets surfing the internet, i dont know what it is about them (the jacket/sweaters) but putting one on and walking around in it 24/7 is like a sign of defeat, like "i give up idgaf im old ***** deal with it time to switch comps cause my times up"

also thinking more and more about moths and what it must be like for them during a hailstorm, its pretty much the end of the world to them, an icy meteor shower as far as the antenna can sense crashing down on those beautiful powdered wings

i pick out moths because they seem so delicate in comparison to flies and everything else, aside from butterflies, but they already get enough attention

moths are the ashy larries of the insect world, those majestic creatures dusted in talcum powder and the bigger fluffier ones are like flying hamsters while they eat, large eyes watching and little hands held towards mouth

i salute you moth bros


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to start networking, anxiety be damned


----------



## dontwaitupforme

okay so stimulants and coffee make me wired and create weird dreams and depression. Dont do that again. I also signed myself up to volunteer as an elf for the christmas fayre. Haha **** me.. on one hand caffeine completely abolishes my SA.. on the other it makes me borderline mentally ill. Oh well, it was fun.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

I think I was actually asleep for more hours than I was awake yesterday.


----------



## Cerberus

L-Theanine puts me in a weird state where my fantasies take hold of me much more easily. I hardly exist in the real world when it's working.


----------



## IcedOver

Learned how to play Carpenter's "Halloween" theme yesterday on keyboard. Haven't quite put it together smoothly yet, though. It hurts your left hand a bit because to play it correctly, you have to stretch that hand across a whole octave.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## mattmc

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm so bad at buying gifts for people.


Same. It's tough when they don't tell you what they want.


----------



## 58318




----------



## Mur

Greed rules the world.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I recently realized that, as a kid, I showed pretty much all of the symptoms of GAD. I wonder how I'd be now if it was treated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like I'm lacking in certain vitamins and nutrients. My body shouldn't be feeling this way.


----------



## catcharay

My cuzns puppy is here. Gemima is such a sweet small dog..tho a 'yapper'..like barky is what I mean. Some time soon, I need a yapper but there's gonna be a disapproval w this idea and I'll persist


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm cooking a big meal.


----------



## lisbeth

Ugh. I just realised that I have started asking my friend for reassurance about things. "Do you ever worry that you might be autistic???" "lisbeth, you're not autistic." This is probably not the first time I've done it to him but just the first time I've caught myself. I've caught myself texting him at times when I feel anxious in crowded places once or twice too. This isn't a good sign for any friendship.


----------



## shyvr6

Posts have been removed. Please take your discussions to PM if you want to talk about other members.


----------



## borntodie19

Being depressed is like being death alive


----------



## BAH

0123


----------



## calichick

I'm sorry doll, I hope you don't mind that I post our PM here but damn. Am I not the master PUA or what?



> How do you think someone should go about asking a cashier to hang out with them?





> Go into her line and after she's checked you out say
> 
> "So now that you've finishing ringing up my items how about you give me your number so I can ring you up sometime?"


I joke. I'm just being silly. But seriously, If I were a cashier I would love for a dude to approach me with that line.

Ugh. I spent myself some major retail therapy today. About $400 down the gutter, that has to be the most money I've ever blown in one day. At one store.

they make my a** look so great I just couldn't resist :cry


----------



## millenniumman75

I took a two -hour nap this afternoon and I don't know if it was enough!


----------



## Mur

Victims become victimizers.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

excuse me while i go and cry in a corner (SAS) and ***** about my problems to strangers on the internet.

sounds like a cool idea. 

I'm constantly anxious about my effects on the senses, especially smell. I shower every day, wear deodorant, clean clothes, wash my hands, my hair, etc, but I still feel disgusting. I'm thinking of going vegetarian and eating healthier just so I can have some confidence about my smell. I'm frustrated that everybody in my family is a adamant meat eater though, and I can't feed myself as I live under somebody else's roof. All I can do is choose not to eat meat whenever I can. I don't know how else to manage my constant smell related anxiety, other than spraying deodorant / perfume every few minutes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Monday.
At least it is not super cold.

I am praying for the people of Buffalo who were affected by 80 inches of snow and are now in the 50s and 60s with rain!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

vodka is good for to make sad go away


----------



## zomgz

I just deleted a bunch of posts. You guys need to *STOP* with the conflicts or infractions will be handed out.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

I am warm and I am bored and I am drifting through this place.


----------



## Mur

That new Beyonce song on youtube that gained over 10 million views in a few days is catchy as hell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That's it, no more fast food or junk food. I'm laying here giggling my newly formed belly and hating myself.


----------



## Perkins

Apparently this is what a degree in engineering gets you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My post on 9GAG just keeps getting more and more attention. It feels slightly weird to have a post with over 9000 likes (upvotes).










soz.


----------



## probably offline

Perkins said:


> Apparently this is what a degree in engineering gets you.


The bottle was a nice touch.


----------



## thachhoang56

i think random


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If these guys don't show before 5pm that'll make 3 scheduled deliveries that they've been no shows without even ringing to say they wouldn't be able to make it...talk about horrendous customer service


----------



## Nicole G

Ahh almost December already. How time goes by fast. Got to start getting Christmas gifts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm thinking stacheless "Decembeard" to follow up "Movember"


----------



## calichick

White guy central at work.

I guess I am back on white guys.

White guys always look at me funny like are you white? What are you. Well to be fair, men of all races look at me funny, I guess I'm just paying attention more to white guys these days much to my dismay.

White guys consider mixed girls exotic

Rarely do they buy the pure bred meat, they prefer some dilution to the mix.


I like a few white guys at my work

One is 33, manager, always looking at me funny, darting glances my way when he thinks I'm not paying attention. He's got that Tom Cruise syndrome down, shorter than me. I hope he is not married because I could definitely work with that. He's got the sub demeanor and God only knows I love me a timid man. L-O-V-E. I can imagine just controlling him and bossing him around. Mental orgasm.

Short guys are kind of doing it for me lately, not too short, 5'8-6'0

I just have visions of me wrapping my long legs around their...co..

Oh sh*t, my hormones are balancing themselves out 

My acne is subsiding, my PMS is wearing off.

Out with the pills sucka!

In short: I'm back on white guys.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

can't we all just get along?


----------



## Nicole G

Why can't I just get up when my alarm goes off? Instead of pressing the snooze button a total of 5 times lol.


----------



## probably offline

This morning, I found a tomato in the pocket of my coat. It must've fell in while I was collecting tomatoes at the grocery store the night before. I unwittingly stole a tomato.

Imagine if even tomatoes were marked with some anti-theft-chip, so it would've started beeping when I tried to check out of the store. I would've been like "I SWEAR I DID NOT STEAL THIS TOMATO" and noone would've believed me.

From now on, I'm going to have to check my pockets before leaving the grocey store, so I don't walk out with all sorts of items. My coat is obviously a kleptomaniac.


----------



## BAH

Change?


----------



## millenniumman75

Nice imagery, Mr. Blahnik......shoes that look like thongs in the back and heels high enough for professionals. :no Not on my wife!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

millenniumman75 said:


> Nice imagery, Mr. Blahnik......shoes that look like thongs in the back and heels high enough for professionals. :no Not on my wife!


But think of the brownie points you'll score if you buy her a pair. Womenz love manolo's!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is Phenibut hitting me so hard lately? I can actually feel it as it starts to set in. I actually feel slightly high. Oh well, it makes the day go by so easier.


----------



## millenniumman75

dontwaitupforme said:


> But think of the brownie points you'll score if you buy her a pair. Womenz love manolo's!


If they had more coverage in the back, I would probably let her get them if she wanted them. There's nothing worse than seeing "heel booty". That thing could rip out too easily.

Anyway, it's all speculation in the hopelessness of SA. :sigh


----------



## TenYears

I'm thinking about self-medicating. On top of the Zoloft, Lithium, Seroquel, Gabapentin, Remeron cocktail I take every day.

Sometimes I think anything short of shooting myself up with Thorazine just isn't gonna do it. I'm really glad I don't have my dealer anymore. And that I don't drink. I would probably be a mess, because what my shrink is giving me just isn't doing it.


----------



## cosmicslop

All Peanuts characters look like they would listen to post-hardcore and emo music. The way they dance looks they belong at those types of shows too. SDRE and Brand New on their playlists.


----------



## crimeclub

cosmicslop said:


> All Peanuts characters look like they would listen to post-hardcore and emo music. The way they dance looks they belong at those types of shows too. SDRE and Brand New on their playlists.


No they're totally a bunch of hipsters, probably listening to Belle and Sebastian or something.


----------



## cosmicslop

crimeclub said:


> No they're totally a bunch of hipsters, probably listening to Belle and Sebastian or something.


This dude and girl specifically seems to groove well with what I'm listening to right now, Brand New.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> No they're totally a bunch of hipsters, probably listening to Belle and Sebastian or something.


Not bad for Christmas, 1965. 
The Ruby Slipper Vulture Shuffle was actually a variation of the Mashed Potato.
The Wafting Odor looks like it was used in Thriller.


----------



## avoidobot3000

haven't been on this site in ages! came here to read threads about teaching and got lost in a sea of tabs. glad 2 see everyone is as sexually frustrated and sad as when i last visited. jk stay strong n stuff, it gets easier.


----------



## avoidobot3000

looks the same to me


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally, four days off work. I'm not looking to the LA traffic tomorrow though. I pretty much almost got murdered by some cholo today on the way to work. He was so pissed about not being able to pass me and "win the race" that he actually pulled up alongside and tried to push me off the road. People are just so wonderful.


----------



## Owl-99

The Power and the Passion.


----------



## Nicole G

probably offline said:


> This morning, I found a tomato in the pocket of my coat. It must've fell in while I was collecting tomatoes at the grocery store the night before. I unwittingly stole a tomato.
> 
> Imagine if even tomatoes were marked with some anti-theft-chip, so it would've started beeping when I tried to check out of the store. I would've been like "I SWEAR I DID NOT STEAL THIS TOMATO" and noone would've believed me.
> 
> From now on, I'm going to have to check my pockets before leaving the grocey store, so I don't walk out with all sorts of items. My coat is obviously a kleptomaniac.


 Haha that was a good laugh to start the day! How could of it have it fallen without you feeling something weighing your coat pocket down? Haha would of been a good one if you got caught, well a good laugh anyway but would suck having no one believe that you didn't actually steal it.


----------



## TenYears

Parade on tv was making me sick to my stomach, I can only take so much of Tony Danza singing some ridiculous showtune. And Al Roker jumping up and down he's so excited he's in the Thanksgiving day parade. I had to change it. Or I was going to throw up. Seriously.


----------



## probably offline

Nicole G said:


> Haha that was a good laugh to start the day! How could of it have it fallen without you feeling something weighing your coat pocket down? Haha would of been a good one if you got caught, well a good laugh anyway but would suck having no one believe that you didn't actually steal it.


My coat is a bit oversized with big pockets, so I didn't notice anything. I think it might've rolled in while I leaned over the mountain of tomatoes to get to the good ones. I'm also pretty confused, in general :>

...

also,

3 people quoted me and then deleted their posts today. What's up with that? x] I still get the notifications, y'know.


----------



## calichick

I was thinking about race again, as I most often am, and I was wondering to myself, why is it that white guys are the most docile of all men?

Something has been engrained into white culture to treat a woman like she is the holiest among holy things, or merely putting that p***y on a pedestal.

And I was thinking _all_ the other races of men:

Black
Asian
Latin
Even mixed!

They would never even hear to allow their women to take precedence over their needs, while they may undoubtedly respect their women, there is a certain inequality which has been established from birthright when doting mother made her son to feel like a King and never should he deserve any less.

But noo, with white guys, white guys have been and are throughout my entire life, the only ones who have practically catered to my needs/bended over backwards mercifully and without question.

It's such a peculiar sensation. My white father left me when I was young so I'm not that attune to it and don't have a white mother therefore can only speculate that WASP-y culture is largely Christian influenced/fear-based (perhaps there is a slight guilt component to it as well?) and a lot of the rigidity which comes with minority upbringing has been broken down in the boy since youth whereby a much more, _submissive_ tendency is instilled in him.

Hmm....it's compatibility is what it is for me.

Also

Happy Thanksgiving!

I feel like my language is becoming much more fluid for some reason..writer's block is gone


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

probably offline said:


> This morning, I found a tomato in the pocket of my coat. It must've fell in while I was collecting tomatoes at the grocery store the night before. I unwittingly stole a tomato.
> 
> Imagine if even tomatoes were marked with some anti-theft-chip, so it would've started beeping when I tried to check out of the store. I would've been like "I SWEAR I DID NOT STEAL THIS TOMATO" and noone would've believed me.
> 
> From now on, I'm going to have to check my pockets before leaving the grocey store, so I don't walk out with all sorts of items. My coat is obviously a kleptomaniac.


Is that a tomato in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? 

...oh, it's actually a tomato? Well, this is embarrassing...


----------



## BAH

..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I played the Fire Emblem Awakening demo, and it was GREAT. I want the full game now.

I ain't got no moneyz though.


----------



## Stilla

Ehrmahgeeeerd I'm having fish balls for dinner, I'm too excited!!! 
They're so moist and savory and fall right apart in your mouth.


----------



## Elad

had such a bro moment tonight

about 2am getting to the gym and the only other guy there i see quite often and usually just make small talk with

well tonight/this morning he doesnt see me walk in and i stand by the water fountain watching the tv while he starts dancing (lol) like not even hip hop stuff, its like a river dance jump spin pop to which he turns around smiling all pumped and sees me

immediately we lock eyes and just start laughing

told him the same has happened to me and chatted for about half an hour about nothing just bringing the lols










i've found a kindred spirit it seems


----------



## idoughnutknow

probably offline said:


> My coat is a bit oversized with big pockets, so I didn't notice anything. I think it might've rolled in while I leaned over the mountain of tomatoes to get to the good ones. I'm also pretty confused, in general :>
> 
> ...
> 
> also,
> 
> 3 people quoted me and then deleted their posts today. What's up with that? x] I still get the notifications, y'know.


When I was younger, I spent a few days trying to put lego figures in people's pockets. I thought it would be some kind of anti-stealing and people would enjoy the surprise of finding something unexpected in their coat pocket. Perhaps there is someone in Sweden doing something similar whilst also promoting healthy eating through surprise fruits and vegetables?


----------



## BAH

Hmm..


----------



## probably offline

idoughnutknow said:


> When I was younger, I spent a few days trying to put lego figures in people's pockets. I thought it would be some kind of anti-stealing and people would enjoy the surprise of finding something unexpected in their coat pocket. Perhaps there is someone in Sweden doing something similar whilst also promoting healthy eating through surprise fruits and vegetables?


I would've loved a surprise like that!

Hmm. I still suspect my coat. It sees the candies I stuff down my throat and probably thought I needed some more greens. I still haven't eaten the tomato, because I'm thinking about saving it. First, I put it in the bag with the other tomatoes, and then thought to myself "****, I feel like I should save this tomato, how will I recognize it now?". It hit me that maybe the other tomatoes could sense that the stolen tomato was an intruder, so that they would isolate themselves from it a bit... That wasn't the case, but I noticed that one of the tomatoes had a paler shade of red than the other ones. That settled it, and I still haven't eaten it. I feel like it's becoming more magical by the minute.


----------



## idoughnutknow

probably offline said:


> I would've loved a surprise like that!
> 
> Hmm. I still suspect my coat. It sees the candies I stuff down my throat and probably thought I needed some more greens. I still haven't eaten the tomato, because I'm thinking about saving it. First, I put it in the bag with the other tomatoes, and then thought to myself "****, I feel like I should save this tomato, how will I recognize it now?". It hit me that maybe the other tomatoes could sense that the stolen tomato was an intruder, so that they would isolate themselves from it a bit... That wasn't the case, but I noticed that one of the tomatoes had a paler shade of red than the other ones. That settled it, and I still haven't eaten it. I feel like it's becoming more magical by the minute.


It was almost certainly your coat. With all of those candies you're eating at this time of the year, you may need to buy clothes in a larger size soon. Your coat can't bear the thought of losing you and being thrown away in a cupboard somewhere, leaving it to suffer a life of moth bites and being cut up for a Halloween outfit in a few years time. This was just its way of saying you need to watch what you eat.

You should save that tomato and plant it somewhere, so you can harvest the seeds and enjoy their magical properties. Perhaps the plant will guide you to a hidden castle in the clouds?


----------



## probably offline

idoughnutknow said:


> It was almost certainly your coat. With all of those candies you're eating at this time of the year, you may need to buy clothes in a larger size soon. Your coat can't bear the thought of losing you and being thrown away in a cupboard somewhere, leaving it to suffer a life of moth bites and being cut up for a Halloween outfit in a few years time. This was just its way of saying you need to watch what you eat.
> 
> You should save that tomato and plant it somewhere, so you can harvest the seeds and enjoy their magical properties. Perhaps the plant will guide you to a hidden castle in the clouds?


Exactly. I thought about asking it, but it's red, so I can't tell if it's lying or not through blushing. That poor thing, though. I could easily imagine someone turning it into a red riding hood coat for some snotty kid(it kinda looks like one already). I can't let that happen.

Yes. Maybe I should plant it in my cat's litter box, so I'll get kitten tomatoes or maybe even access to a _cat_ castle in the clouds. Like... a giant climbable tomato crashing through my ceiling. I'll take my cat with me and never come back. And my coat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"...managed to fondle the meteorites a little bit..that, you know, probably sounds insanely perverse, & maybe it is...but, you know, if I'm gonna be insanely perverse it at least had better be a novel perversion, & I don't think you're ever gonna meet anyone else that admits to fondling meteorites..."



Priceless, haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Thinking about buying the Japanese version of a UK musician's CD just because it has extra tracks on it that I like  I'd have to order it from Japan to do that though. I know this site is alright, I used it to buy the Final Fantasy VII soundtrack years ago... Still... It's a bit more expensive than the standard CD I can get from Amazon UK.

I really don't like how they do that with extra tracks, though I understand why. If it's a country where they're not going to be as popular they have to give people incentive to buy the CD.

Also it has Katakana on it of course, and it sounds weird but I don't want that.  because it's like, the musician is from the UK, so I want the version with English on it.  Only if I want the extra tracks on that, I'd have to buy the limited edition version from somewhere, and that's going to be expensive. 

The Japanese version is actually reasonably priced considering (though I haven't checked postage yet... Dear god the postage is probably going to be bad)

Also! One of those tracks has this vaguely East Asian music sound to it due to the instruments he's using. I thought that before! That's totally why he put that track on there. Yeah, I see what you're doing there dude. 

Yeah I just looked, he (or someone) used a Japanese koto on that track.

That doesn't mean I don't want to listen to that track though :[ it was my favourite one and not even on the UK standard version of that album lol.

I can't see any other person putting this much thought into this. This is what I get for using YouTube to discover music lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

avoidobot3000 said:


> looks the same to me


Yep haha. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Wren611

I've been enjoying reading other people's randomness. Now I want Coco-Pops.


----------



## Ckg2011

I want a drone.


----------



## AussiePea

Got a time capsule email I sent in 2012. Was excited for a date I was going on hah. Still, reading back at that I'm definitely in a better place now.


----------



## calichick

I miss having my pic in my avatar..

I think I'm going to do something either really funny or really crude soon.

It's one of those lackluster weeks again...bust out the selfie cam :teeth

Might push @blue2 over the edge, he wants me to tone the sl*tdom down a notch..told him it's not possible, the androgens I tell you, they're the ones to blame.

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to run - get moving and burn some holiday food. I actually didn't overeat!


----------



## shelbster18

Butt blaster.


----------



## Stilla

Aella said:


> Fish balls? :blank


Cod shaped like balls served with dill sauce and potatoes, much recommended.


----------



## slyfox

I wish I lived somewhere warmer


----------



## calichick

Aella said:


> @calichick -- I always find your posts on SAS 'interesting'. That is all.


I try.









Those fish balls look good enough to eat ^


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - today got a lot warmer!


----------



## lyssado707

I wish I didn't struggle so much with motivation ughhh


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Excuse me while I cry in bed about constant embarrassments and social incompetence.

I need a sharp instrument to draw blood from the veins/arteries of the upper part of my arms and/or legs. Or maybe I can inflict horrid pain on myself in other ways. I need something quiet and subtle. 

lmao, kill me.


----------



## Mur

Seeing good artwork makes me feel so alive.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I might make a skype before new year.. yipess


----------



## Elad

that feeling of morning coffee on empty stomach










walk out to car like i've got a thousand vibrators in my pockets

head swiveling like an owl on coke

breathing erratic like rolf harris watching sat morning tv for kids

i made a huge mistake.


----------



## diamondheart89

That feel when people in my real life are so much less interesting than people in my online life (except you penguin)


----------



## Ckg2011

Clown cracked his face open on a mic stand and is wobbling off stage with blood shooting out of his mask.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

time for a keystyle!

you only kinda sick
when im rhyming im a giant like the sky is big
im the finest dish
take the meat from your plate if the slice is thick
inna silence quick like a violent prick
im just kidding im just dizzy and im high as sh*t
yall iz wack im the crack that you smoking
youll get slapped with this cat that im choking
my flow is ice&#8230;
darker than the coldest nights
my soul is bright
spit a verse and clutch a frozen mic
inna sense divine, the best with lines
im left to shine
im a priest on the beat when I bless the rhyme&#8230;brraapp braaapp



Ckg2011 said:


> Clown cracked his face open on a mic stand and is wobbling off stage with blood shooting out of his mask.


----------



## Ckg2011

inna sense said:


> time for a keystyle!
> 
> you only kinda sick
> when im rhyming im a giant like the sky is big
> im the finest dish
> take the meat from your plate if the slice is thick
> inna silence quick like a violent prick
> im just kidding im just dizzy and im high as sh*t
> yall iz wack im the crack that you smoking
> youll get slapped with this cat that im choking
> my flow is ice&#8230;
> darker than the coldest nights
> my soul is bright
> spit a verse and clutch a frozen mic
> inna sense divine, the best with lines
> im left to shine
> im a priest on the beat when I bless the rhyme&#8230;brraapp braaapp


 Watched a Q and A with Corey Taylor and he told a story about Shawn aka Clown getting inured on stage and being taken to the hospital.


----------



## huh

Why? For the lulz.


----------



## huh

I know what will fix this...BEER!


----------



## Wren611

I have a better life in my dreams. It's more fun anyway.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not sure how I feel about makeup items being named after girls. Like 'the Alison palette', 'Brigitte' or 'Claudia' or some other girl name. I mean I'd gladly buy a lipstick that is named George as long as it looks good. I would buy the Andy look.

Hm.. this actually disturbs me. If make-up items are objects, then giving them female name is like objectifying, no? Or is it just saying, women wear makeup, makeup is a female thing therefore they deserve female names.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to wash the bathtub more often, that required way too much effort


----------



## estse

I've got a gig tonight backing a singer/songwriter type guy. Congratulate me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Time waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarp!


----------



## coeur_brise

Why did I try, some things for some people, don't exist for one moment. Like...why did I try when a day would go by not existing to that person. The past was put on hold, the present definitely did not mirror the past. The future, unknown. Feels ouchy.


----------



## Elad

I'm alright socializing one on one with people, but make it a group of new people and I might as well be an alien. 

Everyone in the room please line up in single file so I can talk and get to know you, oh, no? guess I'm ****ed then. ◕_◕


----------



## BackToThePast

We've already seen the last digit of pi, we just haven't figured out _which_ of the 10 numbers it is.

How's that for a shower thought.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I crave having social interactions with people, get it, then back out almost straight away. It seems i cant let my walls down for even those i really like. I need to build up a lot of trust in someone first.. which is hard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

estse said:


> I've got a gig tonight backing a singer/songwriter type guy. Congratulate me.


Congrats, have a good time!


----------



## calichick

Something tells me I shouldn't be a member here any more but it's just so hard to let go..

I am so nostalgic..this site has provided some quality entertainment/"support" (or the SAS version of support) in the pits of fiery hell.

And the few members that I do like, it'd be like cutting off my right arm to never talk to them again -you know who you are..



It's painful guys. Online forums are a crapshoot.

I still remember the day I first joined...junior year of college, looking for some quality discussion but in turn greeted by hoards of bitter SAS men. How much time you can waste on this site and never know it.

This site is something alright. It's a peculiar vacuum on the internet, not many people know of it's existence but for us vet members...it's our own little gem..

:sigh. The worst is when people leave. Especially the frequent posters.

You wonder what ever happened to them, did their life improve? They should do a what ever happened to them thread on here to give those of us who are left behind some closure 

I have an image of them skipping in the sunlight with their significant others and perhaps even children, laughing back at the days they used to need mental health forums. Oh, it hurts.

Srs talk

I feel my presence is dwindling down, I used to post such quality advice in support topics and incite debate here and there but as repetitive as they all are, now I'm limited to random thought threads.


Phase 1 -Tapering off


----------



## Jcgrey

Good grief what a day so far


----------



## derpresion

tfw ur perf coment u make gets no likes n then some fish head just makes exactly the same coment n even worse bt gets like huuundreds of liikees


----------



## Stilla

The show how you're feeling with a pic thread hasn't been working for me for days... Sad, so sad.


----------



## coeur_brise

@Stilla, I know. They need to fix that!


----------



## moloko

calichick said:


> :sigh. The worst is when people leave. Especially the frequent posters.
> 
> You wonder what ever happened to them, did their life improve? They should do a what ever happened to them thread on here to give those of us who are left behind some closure
> 
> I have an image of them skipping in the sunlight with their significant others and perhaps even children, laughing back at the days they used to need mental health forums. Oh, it hurts.


True... I wonder that myself. Or if they got worse even, which is terrible to think about it.


coeur_brise said:


> They need to fix that!


They really should. It's one of the best threads of sas.


----------



## blue2

I'm an Idiot don't listen to idiots


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Excuse me while I slowly die of loneliness caused by complete social incompetence.

Ugh. Kill me. Speed up the process of my death caused by the pain caused by being unable to talk to people without extreme anxiety and self consciousness.

Send me into the dark void in which I belong. I'm not good enough for real life. I am nothing more than a speck of nothingness.

I'm dying for somebody to talk to me, but, would you guess, I'm too much of an emotionally unstable, anxious wreck of a life form. 

Confirm my existence. Remind that I have a place in this full void that you call reality.


----------



## Wren611

Negative: Didn't clean a cage... feel guilty about it.

Positive: Two more people like my fanfic!

Neutral: Today would have been better with more food in it. :yes


----------



## huh

Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great. Everything is great.


----------



## millenniumman75

Melatonin kicking in.....


----------



## BackToThePast

This about sums up my thoughts for today.


----------



## Ladysoul

So theres someone i want to hang out with, but i dont find him attractive at all? Even thinking about sexual activities with him makes me feel ill.
but i enjoy his personality and we literally consider eatchother family. But yeah. Dunno weird.


----------



## Nicole G

Always problem after problem..


----------



## millenniumman75

At 1.5mg of melatonin, I went to bed around 1:30am...I woke up around 4:15am for some reason. I still got up at normal time and was rested.


----------



## Elad

Christmas stress we meet again.

mom/uncle/aunt/cousins that I'm closest to wont be on this island for christmas, so I'll spend the day with only a few family family members I know and 20+ people who know each other and I know.. vaguely.. awkwardly .. not really at all.

"so how are you what've you been up to?" x2much4me


----------



## Jcgrey

Ugh my Pdoc is retiring at the end of this year. Have been referred to a new Psychiatrist. I don't want to start over with a new doc. Sure he'll have all of my records and notes from my former doctor. But I went to him for many years and we developed good trust with one another.


----------



## Neo1234

Winter is all good although it'd have a hell lot better if I'd got one or two friends over here at my current place


----------



## huh

harharhar


----------



## huh

Am I the only one who has orsomething's avatar blocked using AdBlock?


----------



## calichick

My next thread on SAS will be my last one and completely worth the 4 years of membership here.



**** pix, here we come.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

What Americans call a 'sweater' (called a jumper here) is one of my favourite pieces of clothing for others to wear. My no.1 favourite is jeans, but that's because.. fetish.

I dunno. Jumpers are attractive.


----------



## peachypeach

Kiwi was a nice loyal dog, Rest in peace, i won't forget this dog.... also are men dogs too? jk... but some men cheat and the women start sensing they are dogs no joke.

... no joke. and it's a luck of the draw, this life.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm pretty sure that I would find maths fairly easy if I actually put effort into the work. I guess the reason I didn't this year was because I don't like teachers being in close proximity to explain things to me. That is very uncomfortable to me. Hopefully that'll change next year.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so tempted to piss away $600 right now. Only six left and I want it.


----------



## BAH

10080 minutes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's a step in the right direction but there's so much more to do


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That's it. No soda and low carb from now on. I'm not going to allow myself to keep gaining weight.


----------



## huh

Woot! Scored another accepted answer on stackoverflow today =D


----------



## AllToAll

Heated toilet seats, das wazzup.


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Heated toilet seats, das wazzup.


And some biddet action?

Enjoying the Malay food again, brings back good memories though the humidity not such good ones.


----------



## Elad

Not really a random thought, more a mini life logging post because I feel more at home in this thread (well the last reincarnation) than any other.

Went to doc to talk about new medication and other things, on the topic of meds she said I've pretty much tried everything available (moclobemide, prozac, effexor, citalopram, seroquel.. and something else I cant remember. there is mirtazapine but its not something i'm willing to try) and it seems like an awfully limited list compared to what I see posted on these forums. Not sure if its just my doc or nothing else is available in nz.

but that isn't really why I'm posting, the main reason is for the first time in a long time I have clarity about what to do next. I'm so sick of doing nothing and wasting my time, I need change in my life and I'll start that off by moving to Auckland and studying/course-ing (i have time until next enrollment so i guess just working until). I need to leave this city and start -somewhat- fresh somewhere new and Auckland is the only place that makes sense especially considering my mom just relocated there.

I have some things I have to tie up here but I've decided 110% no matter what may come and even though I'm terrified I _must_ do this for myself, there is no turning back. Sink or swim at least I'm back in the pool.

immediate things I have to sort out:

- looking for affordable place to rent
- sell car/buy something more economical

bought ticket up there for the end of december since I want to get this in motion as soon as possible (goodnight sweet $400) to view places and get an idea of what the city is like.

gonna make it..? to be continued..


----------



## lisbeth

Elad said:


> Not really a random thought, more a mini life logging post because I feel more at home in this thread (well the last reincarnation) than any other.
> 
> Went to doc to talk about new medication and other things, on the topic of meds she said I've pretty much tried everything available (moclobemide, prozac, effexor, citalopram, seroquel.. and something else I cant remember. there is mirtazapine but its not something i'm willing to try) and it seems like an awfully limited list compared to what I see posted on these forums. Not sure if its just my doc or nothing else is available in nz.
> 
> but that isn't really why I'm posting, the main reason is for the first time in a long time I have clarity about what to do next. I'm so sick of doing nothing and wasting my time, I need change in my life and I'll start that off by moving to Auckland and studying/course-ing (i have time until next enrollment so i guess just working until). I need to leave this city and start -somewhat- fresh somewhere new and Auckland is the only place that makes sense especially considering my mom just relocated there.
> 
> I have some things I have to tie up here but I've decided 110% no matter what may come and even though I'm terrified I _must_ do this for myself, there is no turning back. Sink or swim at least I'm back in the pool.
> 
> immediate things I have to sort out:
> 
> - looking for affordable place to rent
> - sell car/buy something more economical
> 
> bought ticket up there for the end of december since I want to get this in motion as soon as possible (goodnight sweet $400) to view places and get an idea of what the city is like.
> 
> gonna make it..? to be continued..


Hope it all goes really well. You're gonna make it. I have a feeling 2015 is going to be your year.


----------



## Ladysoul

Them racist folk thinking they know history. Thats all i got to say.


----------



## Stilla

One post a day is becoming more and more real. The one thing I've actively tried to stay under on here.

That's one post... a day... for almost six years...
*one post... a day... for almost six years...
one post a day for six years...*


----------



## Elad

^fu



lisbeth said:


> Hope it all goes really well. You're gonna make it. I have a feeling 2015 is going to be your year.












you too j

in 2015 you're gonna make it even more than this year.

gonna. make. it.

goooooona maaakkee ittttt (sing with me)


----------



## Stilla

Hey, you almost joined 2010 and it's still 2014 so that means you've only been on here for four years. Waaay different.


----------



## Elad

@Stilla i actually joined in 2008 you freakin noob

you know what that means? it means back when you were out on the playground and being social i was posting online about anxiety and depression, i'm basically a mental illness OG and you best not forget it, kid.


----------



## Stilla

I guess you win then Elad, you the real OG.









also 2009 posts... I swear it feels like my life is passing me by in review.


----------



## Barette

Everyone I know has stopped talking to me, except my friend in NY. Buuuuut I'll probably be moving to New York so this just makes things easier! Passive aggressive friends silently separating ftw Accepting loneliness and abandonment ftw


----------



## BAH

End is near


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I get the job


----------



## calichick

I'm thinking of chopping all my hair off.

My hair has always been long, really long. Bra strap length and I'm tall so that's a good 22 inches of hair. It's my safety blanket as it is for a lot of women.

But I'm looking at my face recently, and my bone structure is really showing nicely especially due to the fact that I've been on a lean diet over the past year or so - oatmeal, protein, limit on the sugar diet.

I wore my hair back for the first time yesterday and people were just kind of staring at me...more than normal..when guys look at me, I want them to jizz their pants

I think with the color my skin is now and with my cheekbones, slicked back and short...I want to be different, moreso than I am already. The "ouch" factor.

Whenever I think about hot women with super short hair, I think of the scene in P. Diddy's 'I need a girl' music video. That Spanish model, perfect tan, perfect breasts, and striking bone structure.

The bone structure I tell you. Bone. Hehe.


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> And some biddet action?
> 
> Enjoying the Malay food again, brings back good memories though the humidity not such good ones.


Ha! No, I'm not at that level yet. I can't read what each button is for, so I'm afraid water will splash on me non-stop if I touch anything.

Are you in East Asia atm? I'm going to Thailand for NYE and I'm soooo pumped.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I'm thinking of chopping all my hair off.
> 
> My hair has always been long, really long. Bra strap length and I'm tall so that's a good 22 inches of hair. It's my safety blanket as it is for a lot of women.
> 
> But I'm looking at my face recently, and my bone structure is really showing nicely especially due to the fact that I've been on a lean diet over the past year or so - oatmeal, protein, limit on the sugar diet.
> 
> I wore my hair back for the first time yesterday and people were just kind of staring at me...more than normal..when guys look at me, I want them to jizz their pants
> 
> I think with the color my skin is now and with my cheekbones, slicked back and short...I want to be different, moreso than I am already. The "ouch" factor.
> 
> Whenever I think about hot women with super short hair, I think of the scene in P. Diddy's 'I need a girl' music video. That Spanish model, perfect tan, perfect breasts, and striking bone structure.
> 
> The bone structure I tell you. Bone. Hehe.


Ehh careful with how short though, sure if you have a pretty face you can pull off the style of having short hair, but consider the fact that no guy has ever said "Damn she's hot, but I _wish_ she just had really short hair." If your aim is to please the guys then I'll tell you that most guys are into long hair on girls. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> Ha! No, I'm not at that level yet. I can't read what each button is for, so I'm afraid water will splash on me non-stop if I touch anything.
> 
> Are you in East Asia atm? I'm going to Thailand for NYE and I'm soooo pumped.


Yeop Malaysia currently and again in Jan. The humidity in that part of the world though, sheesh! I've yet to visit Thailand, definitely on the list, seems like quite the party and fun location too.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Ehh careful with how short though, sure if you have a pretty face you can pull off the style of having short hair, but consider the fact that no guy has ever said "Damn she's hot, but I _wish_ she just had really short hair." If your aim is to please the guys then I'll tell you that most guys are into long hair on girls. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


Perhaps you're right CC.

What would I know about men anyways, I've only been dealing with them for the better part of a quarter of a century.


----------



## Evo1114

Barette said:


> Everyone I know has stopped talking to me, except my friend in NY. Buuuuut I'll probably be moving to New York so this just makes things easier! Passive aggressive friends silently separating ftw Accepting loneliness and abandonment ftw


Same thing happened to me over the years...but I kind of bring it on myself. With your interests and the fact you may be living in New York, you should have no problems meeting new people. (As long as you don't hermit yourself away, of course...as we are apt to do).


----------



## Evo1114

calichick said:


> The bone structure I tell you. Bone. Hehe.


Damn, that chick is smoking! Bone indeed.


----------



## millenniumman75

Jcgrey said:


> Ugh my Pdoc is retiring at the end of this year. Have been referred to a new Psychiatrist. I don't want to start over with a new doc. Sure he'll have all of my records and notes from my former doctor. But I went to him for many years and we developed good trust with one another.


Been there; it won't be so bad. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've never understood paying a ridiculous amount for jeans that are "fashionably" worn/scuffed/torn. What's more I've never understood accompanying them with a nice watch, necklace, hat, shirt and/or hoodie & shoes so that you appear 3/4 decent & 1/4 'rough'.



I'll never forget when wearing your jeans until they were worn/scuffed/torn was cool because it meant that you were an active person; a skater, a trail cyclist, a hiker, someone who played regular tackle football with friends, etc.



It's weird being 27 & never feeling like you're on pace/par with the times/current generation


----------



## BAH

It's going to take awhile..


----------



## typemismatch

I had this great idea today. Car cases. All these people who have a case on their phone. Seems kind of absurd to have a case on your phone if you ask me. But people don't want to get a scratch on their phone, just like they don't want to get a scratch on their car. Absurd. Car cases are the answer to a problem that nobody has. It's perfect. Just imagine driving around with a goofy case on your car.


----------



## shykid

typemismatch said:


> I had this great idea today. Car cases. All these people who have a case on their phone. Seems kind of absurd to have a case on your phone if you ask me. But people don't want to get a scratch on their phone, just like they don't want to get a scratch on their car. Absurd. Car cases are the answer to a problem that nobody has. It's perfect. Just imagine driving around with a goofy case on your car.


:sus But a case for your case.. :idea


----------



## Paper Samurai

I get baited far too often (generally) and then get into debate mode - my persona is a lot different in a casual chat which I think throws some people off.


----------



## IcedOver

This ghetto schmuck has a regular deal where he stands outside a shoe store downtown and has a case of bootlegged DVDs of current movies. Sometimes he'll say "Movies, good people?" He's outside this place constantly. He must fancy himself a regular/respectable businessman. Piracy really pisses me off. I'd like to take a hammer to his case.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Perhaps you're right CC.
> 
> What would I know about men anyways, I've only been dealing with them for the better part of a quarter of a century.


Cali, you're talking to a man right now, a man that's been exposed to "locker-room talk" and just shooting the **** with other guys his whole life, I'm not even using my own personal preference right now (Audrey Hepburn with short hair 1953? Mmm mm) Im sure you'll get a couple guys saying they like it, but I'm saying I know what guys like in general. Short hair on a girl is risky, I've never actually seen your face and I'm sure you can pull the look off just fine, but 'pulling something off' doesn't mean 'most optimal'. I really don't care much either way, you just seem to be concerned with what guys think, ergo; my answer.


----------



## crimeclub

When your peen is poking through the front opening of your briefs while you're wearing sweats and bench-pressing at a gym. That's never ideal.


----------



## estse

Can't wait for my 10,000th post! Ohhhhhhh can't loving wait!!!!

So here it is: POST 10,000.


----------



## lisbeth

calichick said:


> I'm thinking of chopping all my hair off.
> 
> My hair has always been long, really long. Bra strap length and I'm tall so that's a good 22 inches of hair.  It's my safety blanket as it is for a lot of women.
> 
> But I'm looking at my face recently, and my bone structure is really showing nicely especially due to the fact that I've been on a lean diet over the past year or so - oatmeal, protein, limit on the sugar diet.
> 
> I wore my hair back for the first time yesterday and people were just kind of staring at me...more than normal..when guys look at me, I want them to jizz their pants
> 
> I think with the color my skin is now and with my cheekbones, slicked back and short...I want to be different, moreso than I am already. The "ouch" factor.
> 
> Whenever I think about hot women with super short hair, I think of the scene in P. Diddy's 'I need a girl' music video. That Spanish model, perfect tan, perfect breasts, and striking bone structure.
> 
> The bone structure I tell you. Bone. Hehe.


If you do chop it off, can you send the spare to me? Losing mine. Thanks Cali.


----------



## orsomething

calichick said:


> I'm thinking of chopping all my hair off.
> 
> My hair has always been long, really long. Bra strap length and I'm tall so that's a good 22 inches of hair. It's my safety blanket as it is for a lot of women.
> 
> But I'm looking at my face recently, and my bone structure is really showing nicely especially due to the fact that I've been on a lean diet over the past year or so - oatmeal, protein, limit on the sugar diet.
> 
> I wore my hair back for the first time yesterday and people were just kind of staring at me...more than normal..when guys look at me, I want them to jizz their pants
> 
> I think with the color my skin is now and with my cheekbones, slicked back and short...I want to be different, moreso than I am already. The "ouch" factor.
> 
> Whenever I think about hot women with super short hair, I think of the scene in P. Diddy's 'I need a girl' music video. That Spanish model, perfect tan, perfect breasts, and striking bone structure.
> 
> The bone structure I tell you. Bone. Hehe.


omg girl you should you should

growing it out will be a ***** tho

but i love seeing a woman with beautiful bone structure and short hair im ALWAYS like "she knows she can look feminine as all hell with some longass hair but shes going andro bc ***** will look hot either way" and its exciting just seeing them theyre like albino animals

especially when they get into some annie hall **** with the suspenders and just go full on "i might but a lesbian but who cares im hot" its just like wow you might be great

but yeah idk about guys because they have bad taste so who knows what theyre into hell half of them are into white trashy ****


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Cali, you're talking to a man right now, a man that's been exposed to "locker-room talk" and just shooting the **** with other guys his whole life, I'm not even using my own personal preference right now (Audrey Hepburn with short hair 1953? Mmm mm) Im sure you'll get a couple guys saying they like it, but I'm saying I know what guys like in general. Short hair on a girl is risky, I've never actually seen your face and I'm sure you can pull the look off just fine, but 'pulling something off' doesn't mean 'most optimal'. I really don't care much either way, you just seem to be concerned with what guys think, ergo; my answer.


Dude didn't I tell you not to talk to me anymore.



lisbeth said:


> If you do chop it off, can you send the spare to me? Losing mine. Thanks Cali.


Yea, losing mine as well but I attribute it to birth control pills, hope it gets thicker when my hormones stabilize.

@orsomething yup yup had bangs for a few years, took a lifetime to outgrow. no one EVER looks good with bangs. I don't give a damn how big their forehead is (Olivia Wilde included) don't do bangs!


----------



## lisbeth

calichick said:


> Dude didn't I tell you not to talk to me anymore
> 
> Yea, losing mine as well but I attribute it to birth control pills, hope it gets thicker when my hormones stabilize.


I've read so much online about birth control pills causing it. Apparently any with high androgen are almost certain to cause it. So if you're getting that side effect maybe it's worth switching.


----------



## calichick

lisbeth said:


> I've read so much online about birth control pills causing it. Apparently any with high androgen are almost certain to cause it. So if you're getting that side effect maybe it's worth switching.


I actually stopped using 4 months ago.

Been on it for about 6 years. My last brand did it for me. I threw in the towel on all birth control pills after Ortho Tri Cyclen aka Ortho Tri shi**iest pills ever made.

Suicidal thoughts, paranoia, acne, crying every day, exacerbated a lot of anxiety.

So yea, I am pill free and just calming down right now.

It takes months even a year for your body to return to normal after coming off them. Literally for the past 3 months my face and body have erupted in boils of acne, I'm caking on the foundation like NOBODY'S business and just seeing things calm down in the last week or so.

That's why girls who even take for less than a month potentially have to wait that long. . Cannot wait to be back to normal.

Here's to being free of synthetic hormones!

:yay



crimeclub said:


> Cali, you're talking to a man right now


I love this line.

No sh*t, and here I thought I was speaking to a woman all along..

Kiss my sweet...


----------



## shelbster18

I love how my boyfriend makes silly facial expressions when he lip sings.


----------



## crimeclub

Lol my advice is true Cali, I cannot tell a lie.


----------



## calichick

Why'd you erase your 300 word explanation?

Rofl

I quite liked the last line about you having the authority to respond to anyone you darn well please LOL

Is that a fact or a general statement of truth now?

:rofl


----------



## crimeclub

Haha I've been drinking a bit (you should be used to that by now) so I might be out of line, sorry- wait a sec, I see a 'reply' button at the bottom of every thread, I guess I can reply to whoever I damn well please.

Back to Breaking Bad! Night Cali, and if you even try to respond back with a zinger I promise ill...probably reply back. But don't; s*** is getting real on BB.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> What would I know about men anyways, I've only been dealing with them for the better part of a quarter of a century.












I'm sure you know a lot of things but don't talk like you know guys better than we know ourselves, unless you want to become female version of the guys who make sweeping generalizations about what women want like delusional mind readers.


----------



## calichick

Guess that explains why he quotes me and erases his posts.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> I'm sure you know a lot of things but don't talk like you know guys better than we know ourselves


I'm not 'talking like' I know guys better than they know themselves, I am SAYING that I know guys better than they know themselves.

No, scratch that. I tell guys what to know/when they should know it/how they should know it.

Treating a man is like treating a dog. It's all about positive reinforcement and unconditional love.

And scratching his belly every once in awhile.


----------



## calichick

And my day today at work is a perfect demonstration of everything said above.


But that's a whole other story which begs to be told.

Ciao!


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> I know guys better than they know themselves.
> 
> No, scratch that. I tell guys what to know/when they should know it.
> 
> Treating a man is like treating a dog. It's all about positive reinforcement and unconditional love.
> 
> And scratching their belly every once in awhile.


Ya, thats why you're constantly posting in the "what are you doing to get a guy" thread in frustration, without ever actually getting a guy.

and its not a diss, more an observation - just because you think you've got all males figured out doesn't mean you actually do. you're not infallible cali, as hard as that may be to swallow.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> Ya, thats why you're constantly posting in the "what are you doing to get a guy" thread in frustration, without ever actually getting a guy.
> 
> and its not a diss, more an observation - just because you think you've got all males figured out doesn't mean you actually do. you're not infallible cali, as hard as that may be to swallow.


Hahaha. Rarely in frustration, moreso in a I can't believe men can be so utterly predictable it's not even funny sense. Maybe you mistook me hitting my head on the wall as being "I don't understand why they act this way" versus "Why can't they ever NOT act this way"?

If understanding men were an art, it'd be fingerpainting, lets just put it that way.

I am the only thing inbetween myself and a relationship. Not a man. Me.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I'm not 'talking like' I know guys better than they know themselves, I am SAYING that I know guys better than they know themselves.
> 
> No, scratch that. I tell guys what to know/when they should know it/how they should know it.
> 
> Treating a man is like treating a dog. It's all about positive reinforcement and unconditional love.
> 
> And scratching his belly every once in awhile.


Why are you single again? 

Cali like I said, disliking me doesn't negate the legitimacy of my advice, so here's a hard truth exclusive to very attractive girls...hot girls will choose to be with a guy the first month, but two or three months down the road it's the _guy_ who will choose how long the relationship will last. There's some info you'll immediately reject but eventually realize. But I'm a dick so it's not true right? 

You think guys are superficial passed the one month mark? Sorry, that's not how it works. Honestly I actually do like you as a user, and you've got the short-game worked out to a T, but your posts tell me you're looking for more than the 1 month fling.


----------



## calichick

In fact guys, men, boys, ladies,

I think that I've become in a way almost _addicted_ to the game itself. The casual flirting, the heightened anticipation, the moment of climax (aka when guy reveals his intentions/feelings).

I think when you get so enraptured in the art of persuasion -it's persuasion is what it is, you forget what the end goal is.

It loses some of it's excitement when all is said and done.

And then it's like, which guy can I meet next?

It's ADD for dating is what it is.


----------



## Barette

I want a dollar for every Cali edit.


----------



## calichick

Barette said:


> I want a dollar for every Cali edit.


lol you got me there

All of y'all on this site too damn fast with refreshing the page every millisecond, can't type all my thoughts out in one edit.



crimeclub said:


> but your posts tell me you're looking for more than the 1 month fling.


I don't know CC. Something tells me that if I really wanted a relationship I would let one of the men in my life get further than Point 'x'.

Maybe I'm just addicted to the game. It's exhilarating if not so much more.

Does that make me a....dare I say it...a player? Oh man, female version of a player is so hard to come by these days.

Alright I'm going to go ponder my mishaps under a hot shower. Working life is tough man.

Yes Barette, I edited this post about 6 times. Sue me.


----------



## Barette

It sounds like some guys look at you sometimes but then don't talk to you, let alone date. I don't really get the exhilaration of that lol. I get looked at a lot, it's not that exhilarating. I look at food and look at pugs. If I'm not eating the food or snuggling the pug, just looking then not caring afterwards, then who cares.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I've suddenly become aware that I have a shirtless guy as my avatar. Nice.


But those pecks though... *lip bite*


----------



## KelsKels

It is super trippy looking back on all the computer games I use to play when I was really young. I remembered them sooo differently!



















The nostalgia, mang.










I remember trying to play Riven with my mom. Such a freakin weird game... but it blew my mind when I was little


----------



## Elad

^ nostalgia bomb, some ps1 too


----------



## BAH

Hm


----------



## Stilla

I just reached level 21 out of 20 on tetris and opened up a bonus level... I'm pretty sure this is the greatest thing I've ever accomplished in my life. :cry

Expectations:









Reality:


----------



## Elad

fretting like a mother****er about deciding to move to the north island but i have to believe i can do it, even if i cry and the fear/anguish got me panic attacking i cant let it stop me

need to stop doing what my brain tells me to do, because hes proven to be a colossal dick


----------



## lisbeth

calichick said:


> I actually stopped using 4 months ago.
> 
> Been on it for about 6 years. My last brand did it for me. I threw in the towel on all birth control pills after Ortho Tri Cyclen aka Ortho Tri shi**iest pills ever made.
> 
> Suicidal thoughts, paranoia, acne, crying every day, exacerbated a lot of anxiety.
> 
> So yea, I am pill free and just calming down right now.
> 
> It takes months even a year for your body to return to normal after coming off them. Literally for the past 3 months my face and body have erupted in boils of acne, I'm caking on the foundation like NOBODY'S business and just seeing things calm down in the last week or so.
> 
> That's why girls who even take for less than a month potentially have to wait that long. . Cannot wait to be back to normal.
> 
> Here's to being free of synthetic hormones!
> 
> :yay


Three cheers, Cali! I'm sorry you've had to go through so many side effects and that you're having to deal with the adjustment now, but it's so good that'll pass and you'll be back to yourself again! Honestly, BCP are so dangerous that it actually horrifies me that they're so commonly prescribed... especially to teenagers and young women whose natural hormones haven't even stabilised yet. Nobody knows yet how that can alter your body. Nobody knows what the long term effects of the pill are yet. The risk is just way too high, the cost to your health is way too high. **** the pill.

Good luck! Hope your body recovers ASAP and everything feels back to normal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am thankful



Elad said:


> ]


Is that Crash Bandicoot? Takes me back to when I actually played videos games, lol. I wonder how many years it's been now since I last did...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Finished watching a Bundesliga match

~ Made a bunch of important phone calls

~ Ate

~ Texted my bro


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Stilla said:


> I just reached level 21 out of 20 on tetris and opened up a bonus level... I'm pretty sure this is the greatest thing I've ever accomplished in my life. :cry
> 
> Expectations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality:


fav gif!!!

tonight juswt felt like something out of knocked up, making out with a stoner dude biffed by all of his friends at the christmas market. He was hot.. in a nerdy way. The night was weird. omgggg what am i doing.

edit: this whole spontaneous post makes me cringe in a big way. i ignored all of his calls .


----------



## Stilla

^ Dudeee, nerdy stoner (was he hipster too?) WIN! I'm jelly.


----------



## BAH

Hm


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Stilla said:


> ^ Dudeee, nerdy stoner (was he hipster too?) WIN! I'm jelly.


no but ngfngngknf that would make my night.

just remembered i posted this. oh god.


----------



## persona non grata

> No need to book a flight to Rome to taste all delicious flavors of a true Italian meal. Just mix penne pasta with a splash of good olive oil and toss in this Hot Italian Kangaroo Sausage. Molto bene! 16 oz. package (4 links)


This is the most hilarious product description ever, although I don't think it's intentional.


----------



## shelbster18

Kids can be annoying sometimes. I can't take it being around my bf's brother for too long. At least I can be myself around my bf and him. And his brother is so hyper and seems to like chocolate as much as me.


----------



## millenniumman75

I still need to get up off my tail and run.


----------



## crimeclub

That emptiness and loneliness you feel, and you just don't know what to do...when you finish Breaking Bad and you know there's nothing to fill that hole.


----------



## moloko

crimeclub said:


> That emptiness and loneliness you feel, and you just don't know what to do...when you finish Breaking Bad and you know there's nothing to fill that hole.


Season 1, episode 1.

Forever and ever.


----------



## shykid

crimeclub said:


> That emptiness and loneliness you feel, and you just don't know what to do...when you finish Breaking Bad and you know there's nothing to fill that hole.


I feel your pain.. Have you tried watching The wire? I've heard its good.. Got to season 2 myself but I didn't like it..

Random thought of the day: wish I could fake social interactions..


----------



## tbyrfan

YES. Everything about this is absolutely perfect: http://www.buzzfeed.com/rossalynwarren/a-woman-stood-up-the-man-who-bullied-her-at-school-with-this


----------



## scintilla

I really wish it would snow...


----------



## shykid

scintilla said:


> I really wish it would snow...


----------



## scintilla

^


----------



## catcharay

Officially summer and yet oh so cold.. 21c/69f today 
Tea time


----------



## shelbster18

Cheddar sun chips are the best chips. **** yea.


----------



## AussiePea

catcharay said:


> Officially summer and yet oh so cold.. 21c/69f today
> Tea time


Pff, Southern states.


----------



## catcharay

@AussiePea aha yeah I know, but it's still a splendid place


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Food is a pain in the a**. I should just go on soylent.


----------



## BackToThePast

I don't know how to express myself anymore. I'm a caricature of my former self.


----------



## BAH

Hmm..


----------



## shykid

Tommorow is my first day at new job.. Ahh I hate this.. :/


----------



## akari

Yesterday closes it's eyes
Tomorrow holds opportunity


----------



## senzejlol

How many pizzas can I eat within an hour? 

That is my life question at the moment


----------



## calichick

Seeing all this sudden surge of hot mixed black/white people in the media kind of makes me wish I were part black. Oh well...Proud to be me all the same.

Claudia Jordan
Her skin color is the reason why medium/olive men appeal to me the way they do and the reason why I can't do "whitebread." Jesus, if I woke up with that skin color everyday without needing to fake tan (which I do), heavenly blessed beauty, I love that tone.










Tinashe

she's a cutie



















Amber Stevens..insanely pretty, hot couple alert










Biaggio Ali Walsh - muhammad ali's grandson
Now that's some fine jailbait if I do say so myself



















This one don't need an explanation










Jourdan Dunn's not mixed but she's insanely hot. Way hotter than Cara DeLavigne



















More flavor.

I look too white.

:|

#identitycrisis


----------



## Ckg2011

What are the chances that someone will just give me a 2015 Subaru WRX in lightning red?


----------



## idoughnutknow

Are the tiny insects that live on our eyelashes self aware or are they all drones serving a greater purpose


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes mom, being a musician is a profession that an average guy like our neighbour can making a living from & in fact the majority of musical professionals aren't famous & are busting their *** off to do what they love just the same as you busting your *** off in a factory to make ends meet. It's a job if you take the steps to make it one


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> Yeop Malaysia currently and again in Jan. The humidity in that part of the world though, sheesh! I've yet to visit Thailand, definitely on the list, seems like quite the party and fun location too.


It is! I've heard summer here is hell because of the humidity.

The full/half moon parties are partly to blame for that reputation (that and the drugs...). I thought I'd never be "one of those people" who go to that sort of thing, but alas, I am. I'm quite nervous because I'm not that much of a partier, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## AussiePea

AllToAll said:


> It is! I've heard summer here is hell because of the humidity.
> 
> The full/half moon parties are partly to blame for that reputation (that and the drugs...). I thought I'd never be "one of those people" who go to that sort of thing, but alas, I am. I'm quite nervous because I'm not that much of a partier, but we'll see how it goes.


I'M NOT STALKING, I JUST GOT A NOTIFICATION! Ahem. I do have a question, have you felt more confident in the asian culture and found SA to be less of a burden? When I first went and spent 3 months in Malaysia in 2009 when my SA was at its worst I honestly believe it was the turning point for me taking massive steps to overcoming it and I personally believe a lot of it had to do with the culture there and how un-threatening I found the people. I never felt like I was being judged there and people were friendly and fun to be with. In my new job I work in a very similar situation as I did in Aus and I loathed the job in Aus compared to what I am doing now and I put it all down to the environment and the people in it, I just find the people in this part of the world a joy to be around.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Sudden thought: There doesn't seem to be many SASers from Italy :um 

I don't mean just people from an Italian background but not living there, I mean actually fully Italian.


----------



## BAH

Hmm...


----------



## eveningbat

The pain...


----------



## coeur_brise

growing up, I never really understand why when someone says, "So..." and the other person says, "Sew buttons?" I'm thinking, is that sarcasm or?? Or like, Hey. "Hay is for horses." "I can't say hey?" "Nope." "So... what do I ---SEW BUTTONS!


----------



## KelsKels

I think preforming so many haircuts and using controllers to play games is really taking a toll on my wrists and fingers. They are starting to ache. I'm only 21 though... I'm not suppose to have problems like this yet.


----------



## Nicole G

la la la la la


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to hire an illegal immigrant to clean my house and run all my errands for me. There just isn't enough time in the day.


----------



## BAH

Hmmm


----------



## cosmicslop

Nothing sadder in this world than a broken egg yolk.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"_Yesterday seems....as though it never existed_"


----------



## shykid

crimeclub said:


> I haven't tried the Wire, and I also hear it's good, but it's not on netflix...
> 
> I guess all I can really do now is wait for the 5th season of Game of Thrones...in April...


April? :O I need to find new tv shows to watch.. :sus


----------



## BAH

Hmmmm


----------



## Stilla

I wonder what my generation's kids will think of this era. Will they laugh at their dad's doge tattoo on his *** or find it utterly embarrassing? Will they understand the greatness of how grumpy a cat's face can look or get why someone would ever believe in the illuminati. The endless pop cultural references, the gifs, the I like turtles boy... 
Will kids get how awesome this is in 30 years time? I would like to say yes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I never tire of the film 12 Monkeys & I've watched it a ridiculous number of times. I really hope the new series they've made doesn't suck


----------



## BillDauterive

Sin said:


> When man is brought into world the the first words instilled to him should be "abandon hope".


What about a woman? 0_0

But yeah, life can sure suck for men....definitely.....


----------



## shelbster18

My bf thought his friend was calling and he said ***** something. Can't remember what it was. Turns out it was my mom. -.- I was pissed at first but now I find it funny. Epic fail. Lol


----------



## Perkins

"You don’t deserve one exhalation of breath on your behalf."
This is probably my favorite line uttered from all the hacked Sony emails snippets I've read. 

Fun fact: I used to live by the Sony studios lot. Nothing but rich, greedy, egocentric *******s that go through there. As these emails confirm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent the past few days trying to figure out why I couldn't hear anything when I used soundcloud in firefox only find the solution was the most obvious one...the browser volume in the computers sound mixer...yeah, I'm on top of things


----------



## AllToAll

AussiePea said:


> I'M NOT STALKING, I JUST GOT A NOTIFICATION! Ahem. I do have a question, have you felt more confident in the asian culture and found SA to be less of a burden? When I first went and spent 3 months in Malaysia in 2009 when my SA was at its worst I honestly believe it was the turning point for me taking massive steps to overcoming it and I personally believe a lot of it had to do with the culture there and how un-threatening I found the people. I never felt like I was being judged there and people were friendly and fun to be with. In my new job I work in a very similar situation as I did in Aus and I loathed the job in Aus compared to what I am doing now and I put it all down to the environment and the people in it, I just find the people in this part of the world a joy to be around.


Haha, stalking didn't cross my mind. Being in the same part of the world explained the quick responses. I usually log in, post and log out, so I'm sorry for the late replies.

Anyways, I haven't had the same experience, unfortunately. My first couple of weeks here I felt like I stood out like a sore thumb and it made me feel really self-conscious. Koreans also tend to stare at foreigners, which added to the anxiety. I'm not trying to put Koreans down, but they are extremely superficial (I've heard the same thing about Japanese people), which, again, adds to the anxiety. I've never heard the same of people in less developed Asian countries, so that could partly explain why people tend to be friendlier in your neck o' the woods; less concerned about their appearance and/or yours, therefore they're more welcoming. SK and east Asian countries are really different, so maybe I'll feel the way you do when I go to Thailand. I'm really excited to go and experience what it's like over there.


----------



## eveningbat

It's been a rotten day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If my claim has been denied send me the damn notice that says a much already


----------



## Elad

i seriously hate doing dishes

even more than any other kind of cleaning up

i'm at the point i might roll up next to a group of street walkers and ask how much

"yeah ok how much for half a sink, gloves included"

"i dont know what you mean mister but its 40 for a blowie"

"sounds good do you bring your own vacuum or use mine"

honest to god dont even care if shes got herp hands i just dont want to do any tidying/cleaning

kind of wish i only had one of everything, one mug, class, plate, knife, fork etc so at least i'd have no choice, as it stands i have a ****load of stuff so i always grab clean and let it stack up

its like a form of self harming 

srs about to cry over these bubbles


----------



## millenniumman75

*114,000th post! :boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## Elad

welp

Officially 25 years old.

Time for an unhealthy amount of self reflecting to realize what I already know about myself; I kind of suck at everything.

buuuut I'm gonna make it, because I said so. Flight on the 28th letsss goooo

positivity don't fail me now


----------



## moloko

Happy birthday Elad.


----------



## False Protagonist

Just sit here and smile, everyone will think you're having a wonderful time.


----------



## Esteban

If personal and social identities are both delusions, then I have trouble accepting the common belief regularly promulgated on this site: Everyone is an individual. It just all sounds so enlightened, but I can't help but laugh at how tenuous a ground on which it stands. Try meditating for a while and contemplating the nature of identity and tell me everyone is an individual. A person is summed up by a label nearly or in as much as a diverse group of people is. 

It's all BS, I say.


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> welp
> 
> Officially 25 years old.
> 
> Time for an unhealthy amount of self reflecting to realize what I already know about myself; I kind of suck at everything.
> 
> buuuut I'm gonna make it, because I said so. Flight on the 28th letsss goooo
> 
> positivity don't fail me now


Happy bday bud


----------



## Stilla

Home alone alternative ending: Kevin gets lifetime in jail for murdering Harry and Marv (at least ten times from the looks of it). 


Seriously that kid is one sadistic mf-er.

---
also happy birthday Elad!


----------



## Elad

thanks rtotd regs, i'll make sure to eat a cake

and on home alone, i'm pretty sure after the brutal killings he got off the charges and had to live under the alias richie rich, once again a massive **** with a greasy comb over, velvet scarf and the most punchable face of the 1990s






living the life of luxury came at a cost for little richie, by the age of 12 he was already going hard on the lsd and shrooms, his trips chronicled in the ultimate nostalgia inducing motion picture event known as the pagemaster



















i can kind of understand how this kid got ****ed up


----------



## BAH

2015


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time To Face The Slayer


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> thanks rtotd regs.


Lol I guess there is kind of a rtotd crew.


----------



## catcharay

Elad said:


> welp
> 
> Officially 25 years old.
> 
> Time for an unhealthy amount of self reflecting to realize what I already know about myself; I kind of suck at everything.
> 
> buuuut I'm gonna make it, because I said so. Flight on the 28th letsss goooo
> 
> positivity don't fail me now


Belated happy joyous bday to elad!! A lil late sorry and you dont suck only some of your jkes do..but you dont suck at all..reflect on your awesomeness


----------



## BAH

..


----------



## shelbster18

My mom mailed my twenty dollars in a Christmas card today. At least that shows she was being thoughtful. That made my day.


----------



## typemismatch

I put a pound coin in the slot










I pressed some buttons










And out came a baby










Should have used plastic


----------



## ratbag

This year has been both wonderful and terrible for me. I wonder what will happen next year.


----------



## BackToThePast

2015 already? Sheesh, I feel as if time goes by faster the more you age.


----------



## calichick

I am in bed naked, crouched over a $20 portable heater because I'm too cheap to turn on the central heating in the house and shopping away my raise money, I feel like an ice cube, I cannot move anything but my fingers, I was supposed to work out too but it turned biting cold out, haven't worked out in 3 days, thinking maybe I could benefit from a few extra winter poundage, put a bit more meat on my torso..

Living up Saturday night like a true player...


----------



## inane

My alcohol tolerance has increased. I am not adequately drunk but I am hesitant to ingest more because I'm getting fat, and all I have are sugary drinks.


----------



## shelbster18

Just when I thought things couldn't get any worse, I get some bad news today.


----------



## Elad

catcharay said:


> Belated happy joyous bday to elad!! A lil late sorry and you dont suck only some of your jkes do..but you dont suck at all..reflect on your awesomeness


thanks t

call blake a **** for me

(use your imagination)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Somebody needs to invent a buttplug that has a built in whistle.


----------



## BAH

Hmmmm


----------



## calichick

I think CrimeClub is pissed at me, what do y'all think?

LOL

@crimeclub are you mad at me honey muffin?

You mean those 48 minutes we spent together meant nothing to you?

R-O-F-L.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> I think CrimeClub is pissed at me, what do y'all think?
> 
> LOL


Why what did y'all do ...? I wasn't paying attention :no


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> Why what did y'all do ...?


Judging by your distaste of anything even remotely sexual, I'm gonna guess you don't want to know.

Hahaha I'm dying on the floor right now

I'm crouched over, I can't

Blue, I love you too.


----------



## blue2

^^ Ok thanks I get it , I love you too in all your shenanigans :teeth


----------



## calichick

Not quite sure what you mean by "shenanigans" I've never played a fool, not once not twice certainly not here.



On another note, I spent 3 hours beautifying myself today on this frosty Sunday.

Took a shower in the morning
Exfoliated by body
Shaved
Washed my hair
Straightened my hair
Moisturized
Groomed my eyebrows
Self-tanned
Worked out
Ate a healthy breakfast
Decided on a makeup look for upcoming parties
Still debating outfits -sigh, every color makes my eyes look different
Oh and the nails, nobody should forget about the nails. Buffed those babies out and I just can't decide on pink or red for this week, if in going with a blue outfit, the cool undertones in baby pink will mesh well with the coolness in blue but my skin is really olive at the moment -not even just the fake tan- and warm goes well with golden hues. True life story.

The work which goes into being a WOMAN, oy vey! Men, you don't even know!



And, I have psyched myself up for going to my company holiday party solo because I know it will be an amaze opportunity to meet eligible men and there are quite a few who are interested in me.

Look at me, not saying no to invites. Well I guess I am growing up daddy, cooking my own food and wiping my own ***** :rofl


----------



## blue2

^^ Damn that sounds like a lot of effort, I just got up today messed about in an old car now I'm drinkin some beer..the end ..shenanigans can mean high spirited behaviour ..


----------



## shelbster18

Thank goodness I'm takinf my Adderall again. It gets me in a positive mood quickly.


----------



## Dre12

@calichick

Where in Cali are you from.


----------



## blue2

shelbster18 said:


> Thank goodness I'm takinf my Adderall again. It gets me in a positive mood quickly.


Sounds excellent I really need to stop drinkin and get some good legal drugs :idea never gonna happen :teeth


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> ^^ Damn that sounds like a lot of effort, I just got up today messed about in an old car now I'm drinkin some beer..the end ..shenanigans can mean high spirited behaviour ..


Yes dear I know what shenanigans means, duh I'm a wordsmith. I meant I don't do that type of thing, I'm a grown woman with grown woman problems and messing around online doesn't fit the bill for things which go on in my life. (Yes, I know, the red vs. pink nail polish dilemma doesn't account for many things LOL)

Do you like yourself a high maintenance girl?

One who's trimmed, plucked and proper much like how I am now?

Or do you like your woman au natural? Just out of curiosity.



Dre12 said:


> @calichick
> 
> Where in Cali are you from.


Somewhere a long ways from England, darling.

I feel like my life is lacking substance. It's very superficial to the point of making me nauseous and I want to find a cause and dedicate myself to improving some aspect of this world and focusing on becoming more external of myself and more in tune with the dynamics and underwirings of society. I'm not fulfilled and I'm unhappy with myself. There's more to life than this. Than making money, and spending money.

Oh and then making money and spending money

And I'm in a vicious cycle of consumerism on crack and I need to break free from the shackles of secular worldly goods and find myself in the hands of faith above.

-calichick inspired by Angelina Jolie

*2015 goals*
1) a Man -no not a boy, a grown man making his own living and finding his own way.
2) Be one with the community
3) Career Growth
4) Go out. A lot. Stop rejecting invites.- Getting an early start on this one :clap
5) Take up something which makes me happy. Internet not included.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm glad I'm connecting with old friends again.


----------



## blue2

^^ I never thought much about it, I like one with a good sense of humour :teeth...


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> ^^ I never thought much about it, I like one with a good sense of humour :teeth...


Stay in that state of bliss, it's better you remain there instead of hurt that pretty little head of yours in agitation over womanly rites of passage :lol

What are your 2015 goals?


----------



## blue2

^^ You really wana know that cause I don't wana make it common knowledge I could private message though :stu there be more to me than meets the eye :teeth or there could be nothing :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should get off my *** exercise & go for that walk


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> ^^ You really wana know that cause I don't wana make it common knowledge I could private message though :stu there be more to me than meets the eye :teeth or there could be nothing :no


Yes 

Although if you reveal to me that you're a zoophiliac...

B
L
O
C
K

:lol


----------



## AussiePea

Happy with how my christmas gifts are coming along. Decided to 3D print all of them and designing African themed vases to a bid house for my Gran. 3D printers are the bees knees.


----------



## inane

Triscuits are one of the most addicting foods I've ever eaten. I eat nearly the entire box in one sitting, every time.


----------



## crimeclub

So this new guy I hired last week started trying to give me pointers on how I should do my job. Really? Mother f***er I will fire your *** right into the nearest Burn Intensive Care Unit. Guy's got balls of steel. I think he was really just trying to impress me by showing he can take initiative as a staff. 

I wasn't impressed.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a dream where I was on a plane that was somehow flying though the sky with a giant tank of water that was big enough to swim in, and was at least a few metres deep. o_o

I like how I can't drown in dreams. Oddly enough though, I had a dream last year or so where I was swimming through an underwater mine. I must've not realized it was a dream, so I was holding my breath for ages. I woke up and I was a little worried that I had not breathed for a minute or two. I'm not sure though. I've been known to sleepwalk, and talk, so I take it as a possibility.


----------



## BackToThePast

Glass-Shards said:


> I had a dream where I was on a plane that was somehow flying though the sky with a giant tank of water that was big enough to swim in, and was at least a few metres deep. o_o


I had a dream exactly like this 2 years ago. My whole family was there and we were swimming down the aisles. The only reason I remember it now is because I wrote a short poem based off of it for my creative writing class. Any idea what this could mean?


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> Nope, no worries pumpkin sparkle.


Tension, meet butter knife.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i thought about how every raindrop that ever fell, and will fall , is a UNIQUE raindrop in its self.

That one can NOT EVER be recreated..... so if it has rained for god knows how many thousands of years... how many raindrops has this created?, only to last for no more than a few seconds.?


----------



## shelbster18

crimeclub said:


> Seriously...plus the burst of energy and motivation. Just got my adderall refill, *60 pills 20mg each*...work, gym, school, fwb... All 4 are going to get ****ed into submission for the next 3 weeks...until I run out...then it's a week of total depressive bulls*** while I wait for my next refill, lol. But praise the pharma-gods for adderall..


Yea, I hear that. Lol I think my dosage is the same as yours. It's a life saver.

---------------------

I got my mom a cute purse today. I decided to get me one just like it except in a different color. And I got her a body shower set with lotion, perfume, and whatever else in it. All I need to get now is a bag to put it in and a Christmas card.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, I know what you're doing. The reason you want to buy me "gifts" is so you can make yourself look like the victim when I reject the hand of "kindness" you've extended to me. I know you're going to try and invite me over for Christmas and you know I'm going to say "no". When I say no, your going to go tell everyone how awful I am, so everyone will feel sorry for you and tell you that you're right.

You're so pathetic.


----------



## moloko

You know it's bad when your abs start hurting for sneezing so much.


----------



## AussiePea

Argh, just wrong the most stressful email to my boss. Biting my nails in anticipation of the reply. Halp.


----------



## shelbster18

In the town I used to live in all my life, there's an illness going around one of the schools and the school had to be closed. I just heard it on the news earlier.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

isnt it amazing that with only 8 basic notes on a piano( excluding the sharps or flats) that probably an infinite number of different melodies ( of indefinate length) could be created.?


----------



## BackToThePast

KILOBRAVO said:


> isnt it amazing that with only 8 basic notes on a piano( excluding the sharps or flats) that probably an infinite number of different melodies ( of indefinate length) could be created.?


Interestingly enough, there are more tones than what you hear on the piano which were prominent in African music and was brought to Western culture in the form of blues.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

if you press each note ( 8 ) once in a sequence. then isn't the total possible combinations from this alone not equal to 

8! ( 1 x 2 x 3 x 4 x 5 x 6 x 7 x 8 ) = 40320


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today is a total write off. Maybe I should drink my dad's 6-pack & owe him $20 to top it off


----------



## typemismatch

The internet is getting really big. I still download it each day and back it up to my external drive.


----------



## blue2

The internet is like space nobody knows where it ends and theres a lot of weird things in between


----------



## BAH

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Didn't think changing the email address linked to my facebook account would be so challenging but I'm not getting the confirmation message in my inbox or junk folders despite resending it & reporting it with their help links hasn't gotten me a reply. It's not that important but it's still annoying


----------



## To22

I don't have random thoughts, that's ridiculous.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

my browser crashes everytime i try to post in the hip hop thread for some reason ._Ö ...so ill post it here...


----------



## BAH

It's a sign


----------



## Cam1

What the hell is with this song? I hate it so much, but at the same time, whenever it comes on the radio I feel a little excited and just want to belt out the lyrics. Ergh. It's worse than Closing Time. The guys voice makes it sound like he could be some antichrist love child of Ben Folds and Creed, too. GET OUT OF MY HEAD.


----------



## Just Lurking

inna sense said:


> my browser crashes everytime i try to post in the hip hop thread for some reason


Too many YouTube videos in one page load (and personally, I use a 40-post display rather than the default 20, so the effect is even worse).

I just stay clear of those ones.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Just Lurking said:


> Too many YouTube videos in one page load (and personally, I use a 40-post display rather than the default 20, so the effect is even worse).
> 
> I just stay clear of those ones.


oh, thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Esperanza Spalding & Melanie De Biasio would be such a killer contemporary jazz gig to go to


----------



## millenniumman75

How exasperating!


----------



## shelbster18

I think I'm having an allergic reaction to fleas. I put some itch cream on last night and today. It's all over my stomach and chest and on my back.


----------



## peachypeach

so why did God give me wisdom? I am so selfish. If I was talented it'd help me, but I am not made for intelligence, I'm just one thing. I'm the different one in humanity.

I don't smile anymore....... its been happening since 4 years. No one ever knew me... I feel sick. and more alone than ever before.


----------



## goku23

Just hit the Eastside of the LBC
on a mission trying to find Mr. Warren G.
Seen a car full of girls ain't no need to tweak
all you skirts know what's up with 213

throwback thursday baby!


----------



## goku23

man, stewie was a real ******* in the first couple seasons of family guy,
meg's just...meg!


----------



## calichick

I want to move to Vegas, take up an addiction of some sorts, eventually make my way to stripping, meet a guy who can pimp me out, buy a 4-bedroom place, glass surroundings, at under $100k in the desert and do something absolutely unexpected and a much better use of my time on this earth than THIS.


When did everyone start following the straight and narrow path?

What a bore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The only thing that comforts me is the knowledge that no torturous thing can last forever. It contents me to know that the worst things, like my life, will come to an end, in time. 

Come on, time!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Girls in red pants...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You must be what.. near 30 years old and you behave like you're still in kindergarten. I always ignored the alarm bells with you because I thought you were worth it, but I was clearly wrong. Adios, ******!


----------



## AussiePea

hesitation marks said:


> You must be what.. near 30 years old and you behave like you're still in kindergarten. I always ignored the alarm bells with you because I thought you were worth it, but I was clearly wrong. Adios, ******!


This is why I prefer to keep to myself nowadays.

--------------
Also I need a decent skin care regime.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kids are the best


----------



## ImBrittany

I'm starting to feel used by people


----------



## BackToThePast

I just looked at my contacts list and realized there's no one to hang out with.


----------



## MindOverMood

So when did arnie get the ban hammer?


----------



## ImBrittany

don't know if I ****ed up or not with someone...but I guess I'll find out later


----------



## shykid

I had a pretty weird dream tonight..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to get paid. I'll be broke again the same day but I can at least try out that holiday special Belgian beer that comes with a glass. It's 10% & if it's smooth like Chimay Blue...


----------



## AussiePea

Non superficial post ahead.

The girl at the checkout today cheered me up to no end. She called me over using jazz hands and then spoke cheerfully, asked how I was, was cracking lame but funny jokes (even threw in a Sparta joke for good measure) and left me feeling good about life.

I don't have the ability to act as she did but I am glad those people exist, the world is a better place as a result.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm so thirsty. I just drank some Kool-aid. It tasted a tad bitter drinking it not long after I brushed my teeth. I still have some lemonade left.


----------



## Esteban

Who would have thought people on a mental health forum would be so crazy? I definitely didn't see that coming.


----------



## millenniumman75

I bought too many candy cane pens this year
3 for $1 was too good to pass up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> Dreamt I was working alone in the liquor store, that it was crazy busy & that none of the machines were working right. People were getting so angry & upset with me as the line grew & I couldn't get through to my manager or anyone else that could help. I woke with the mob seeming on the verge of rushing me


I didn't get rushed by a mob but I did have issues with the debit machine & a gift card last night that resulted in a line developing & people in the line trying to suggest how I solve the problem. Man was that ever anxiety inducing. Premonition...perhaps, lol


----------



## meganmila

I wanna see chvrches live.


----------



## rdrr

If you havin' girl problems I feel bad for you son


----------



## Ckg2011

I may have been born at night, but I wasn't born last night.


----------



## Ckg2011

Is 3D Printer two words or three?


----------



## millenniumman75

Let's hear it for panic attacks. :no


----------



## KelsKels

Getting absolutely baked and listening to the glitch mob is the best way to spend a Monday night.


----------



## millenniumman75

I cannot believe I just burned a vacuum cleaner belt.
Burnt rubber small and smoke in my family room. The only place open is Kommie-Mart. :mum


----------



## Thedood

Guess it's not as fun when the shoe's on the other foot, eh?


----------



## False Protagonist

I feel like an idiot. I carelessly pushed a door really hard and almost hit someone in the face.

I feel like I'm disappointing people that don't even matter to me. Like these people I've known for a while. I just didn't want to be with them anymore so I left. I never felt like I was one of them when I was with them. I do feel bad for not letting them know I wanted to leave, and I'm worried they will take it personally.

Aaand I'm worried I posted this in the wrong thread. This is just a random sharing thread, right?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

north korea tho


----------



## rdrr

Are we not men?


----------



## Elad

> Eating all of our cereal with forks because we wanted to save the milk, do you remember that? Hmm?
> Do you remember all those Christmases when your Mama walked in the room and pretended she was the tree, huh?
> Remember that?


.


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have about a cup of coffee in my cup. I need to reheat it, though.


----------



## LoneWolf14

How I look at everyone by there value. If they have nothing I need I don't bother talking to them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A number of people don't like a scruffy looking guy opposite the counter serving them...but they dislike a jobless scruffy looking guy even more


----------



## ImBrittany

I have no way of contacting a friend of mine for a while


----------



## BackToThePast

It doesn't matter what you say so much as how you say it. The most intelligent words can come out of your mouth and it likely won't connect with the person if you say it with a stutter, compliment it with an unsuitable facial expression, or have awkward body language.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tanya's brain: I'm going to make a tumblr blog about lesser known Japanese artists/bands for English speakers.

*types in name ongaku* 

Tanya's brain: well, yeah I guess that would be taken.

Oh I know, I could call it nihonsei, like the romanisation of 日本製　(made in Japan) cause, you know, music, made in Japan. Heh.

*searches*

NOOOOOOOOOO OOOO OOO O OOO.....mp3

It was used by someone who made one blog entry four years ago Whyy? Why can't you have some kickass blog so I can sit here thinking. Well, my cool name was taken, but you know... Fair dos. But no, this is just like what happened with my sas username idea with the person that made no posts and hadn't been online for years. Everytime pffft.


I love the username recommendations tumblr gives 'annoyingly shiny ruins' :haha


----------



## shelbster18

I have twelve dollars in change.


----------



## Ckg2011

It's 52 degrees outside and tomorrow is X-Mas Eve.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ugh, my post history. -_-


----------



## shelbster18

Who are you to judge?

Me : Judge Judy


----------



## calichick

I have a girl crush on Easyneon on Youtube.

And not only because she's a BOSS at make-up. >> her accent doesn't hurt either








































































So pretty.


----------



## AussiePea

Those are some great makeup skills. That white to red eye shadow is pro.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so tired that my brain shut off about an hour ago.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can feel my immune system fighting as hard as it can to get rid of this cold. It keeps going away, then coming back, then going away again.


----------



## millenniumman75

I took an Advil for a headache that has been plaguing me - lack of sleep from all the cleaning, shopping, and present wrapping.

I think I have gotten like 14 hours of sleep in the last three days. :lol


----------



## diamondheart89

This is someone's house. Someone did this, all of this. Can't look away. This is amazing... and psychotic.
O_O






Only in MURICA!


----------



## Elad

So christmas day wasnt as stressful as I anticipated. No massive group of people I didn't know, just a one family along with some of my relatives. 

everythingwentbetterthanexpected.jpg

One of the kids there was only 5 or 6 and already deep into chemotherapy, no hair on her head and I was told not likely to survive. Despite this shes running around with my cousins laughing and bouncing on the trampoline with a smile on her face that could light up any room.

It really puts things in perspective, just how much self pitying and selfish wallowing I've allowed into my life. There is a kid who has been through so much **** but can still find some happiness. Shes a strong girl and I can't imagine what shes gone through and will go through, in comparison the things I whine about and let hold me back seem trivial.

I really hope this girl pulls through, shes made a profound impression on me and many others I'm sure.

also 72 hours till i'm in auckland. cant ****ing wait.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If you don't like my beard take it up with God, it's part of his divine creation/vision.

In other thoughts, I think that may be the quickest cold I've ever had. Last night my nose was leaking like a faucet. Today I seem pretty ok. Weird...but good weird.


----------



## MindOverMood

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Ckg2011

I don't know, we've never set the track on fire before, we don't practice that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

diamondheart89 said:


> This is someone's house. Someone did this, all of this. Can't look away. This is amazing... and psychotic.
> O_O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in MURICA!


Haha, that's awesome! xD


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The interview was gay anyway.


----------



## thetown

Who's up for zero gravity on 9:47 AM PST on January 4, 2015?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was stressing over 2 problems that were actually pretty easy to solve


----------



## TryingMara

I don't want the non-stop Christmas music on the radio to stop.


----------



## Joe

Glass-Shards said:


> Haha, that's awesome! xD


----------



## millenniumman75

Christmas stress is OVER and I made it through. :yay


----------



## BAH

Lack Of Connection...


----------



## millenniumman75

50F outside - I might just go and sit in the sun - what there is of it?


----------



## inane

I'm soo pleasantly tipsy right now. It's hard to strike a balance as I get headaches really easily if I overshoot, but at the moment it's perfect. I hope it doesn't wear off too soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I can get a bud off my neighbour for the New Year


----------



## Marv1991

7am... guess it's time to sleep.


----------



## crimeclub

Whole family cramped in the house all day the last 3 days and I have no room to retreat to since Im taking the couch. Xanax is good untill about 7pm then my introversion kicks in and I'm a straight-faced humorless mute. How does my family last all day just chatting and being forever open to reciprocating socially? 

I'm exhausted...


----------



## Perkins

I hate being ignored by people I respect. Or should say used to. It always bothers me _every _time.


----------



## millenniumman75

I couldn't believe how quiet it was today.
After days of cleaning, shopping, and cleaning through Christmas Eve, then four hours of cooking for Christmas.....the 26th was dead quiet.

I got to sit out on my deck and watch the near-solstice low angled sun set.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love Belgian beer, they quite often know how to make a strong beer smooth & enjoyable & they've got some good lighter ones too for meals or casual gatherings. One day I'm going to visit there to salute their craft


----------



## millenniumman75

That's right - bring the rain right up over me. Bozos!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The Sonic wiki is pretty big. They have 8740 articles and 52055 photos there. In comparison, the Jak and Daxter wiki has 1029 articles and 1282 photos.

The Mario wiki has 15531 articles though :l

And Bulbapedia has 26700 articles! Wow, and I thought the Sonic wiki was big.


----------



## shelbster18

I feel like I should do a drug test just so my parents know I'm not doing drugs. My sister told me that my dad said I turned out to be a bad person. He just wants to believe what he wants to believe.


----------



## blue2

LOL I'm nothing, typing words how can nothing type things ..:no


----------



## millenniumman75

I am hitting that lull after a buffet and walking around doing the shopping.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It was all fun and games until they tried to charge me $40 for shipping.

Then I was like.


----------



## AussiePea

I enjoy having a sparkling clean & polished car more than I probably should.


----------



## BackToThePast

We are small. We are so very very small. So small that light beyond the observable universe has not yet reached us.


----------



## calichick

I'm starting to think that having a kid with a white guy wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.

After all, I'm (part) white and I turned out pretty damn good-looking. But people tell me that that's attributable to my mixedness; yes, I could most likely pass as a white girl with a tan, but the color of my skin, the shape of my eyes.

I mean, since the moment I was born, as far back as I can remember, some little white boy was always tagging along after me. And it just so happens that that white boy was always the whitest of white boys imaginable -fair skin and blonde hair. If he (is/was) fair/blonde, I know/knew he'd be into me right off the bat because of the science of attraction.

Why, I was watching Ocean's Eleven today and I think that I've judged Brad Pitt too harshly in the past.

With that buzz cut, and that golden tan, million dollar LA smile, ok, I see you Brad.

Ideally though, he would have some Portuguese or Spanish or Italian in him. It's just the prime cut of meat I'm after, that olive _Saucissison_, fine C***K.

I don't want my 'ideals' to completely wash away (nor my genes)

I'm so torn :sigh


----------



## moloko

waerdd said:


> So small that light beyond the observable universe has not yet reached us.


That is scary.


----------



## AussiePea

waerdd said:


> We are small. We are so very very small. So small that light beyond the observable universe has not yet reached us.


It's pretty incredible that what we currently see in space actually occured dozens of years ago. When you consider how fast light travels it's mind blowing stuff to comprehend.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't give a flying fig what my neighbors do. My lights are still up and working at night, even the battery-powered LED lights around the Christmas wreath on my front door.

So what if the red and green decoration fell off the edge of one of my bushes. I will put it back on!


----------



## kivi

I wish I could live in my own little planet like Little Prince.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

kivi said:


> I wish I could live in my own little planet like Little Prince.


what would you do if you got bored?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder how a person would develop if at birth, they were isolated from the corrupting influence of society, indoctrination,"culture", other's opinions, and propaganda?


----------



## shelbster18

I'm glad I'm on food stamps now. That's better than nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75

I missed out on a chance to run tonight.


----------



## kivi

inna sense said:


> what would you do if you got bored?


I'd travel to another planet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could smoke something to get rid of this cough



RelinquishedHell said:


> I wonder how a person would develop if at birth, they were isolated from the corrupting influence of society, indoctrination,"culture", other's opinions, and propaganda?


Well there are those case of people being held in a basement or whatever for years by some kind of captor. There are also some sci-fi books that delve into the idea a bit too but it's a pondrous question no doubt


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It seems you can't say anything on here without strangers who don't even know you throwing insults at you. Just like real life.


----------



## millenniumman75

Girl, if you are resorting to drinking HAND SANITIZER to get your alcohol fix, you need help!


----------



## Elad

mrw clothes shopping in auckland instead of christchurch










selection is so much better

it might be a bit feminine but retail therapy srsly works, at least temporarily anyway


----------



## ShatteredGlass

millenniumman75 said:


> Girl, if you are resorting to drinking HAND SANITIZER to get your alcohol fix, you need help!


----------



## shelbster18

I got some used, low cut gladiator sandals and a used plaid jacket and a cute, sweater jacket thingy.


----------



## Perkins

This Amazon comment is killing me.
"Had to join a Mexican Cartel to afford this tv.. but it was worth, now i can enjoy my tv and my mujeres"

And this one.
"What a great TV. When the decision came down to either sending my kids to college or buying this set, the choice was easy. Now my kids can watch this set when they come home from their McJobs and be happy like me."


----------



## CWe

Feeling sad sucks


----------



## millenniumman75

Perkins said:


> This Amazon comment is killing me.
> "Had to join a Mexican Cartel to afford this tv.. but it was worth, now i can enjoy my tv and my mujeres"
> 
> And this one.
> "What a great TV. When the decision came down to either sending my kids to college or buying this set, the choice was easy. Now my kids can watch this set when they come home from their McJobs and be happy like me."


Those rank right up there with my hand sanitizer comment :lol.


----------



## KelsKels

I told one of my coworkers I'd go over to her house after work tomorrow. I'm so ridiculously nervous. At least one of my other coworkers will be there though so it won't be too awkward. I'm still super anxious about driving over there and meeting them. Bleh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

KelsKels said:


> I told one of my coworkers I'd go over to her house after work tomorrow. I'm so ridiculously nervous. At least one of my other coworkers will be there though so it won't be too awkward. I'm still super anxious about driving over there and meeting them. Bleh.


hope you have fun.


----------



## AussiePea

I just spent the last 30 mins or so helping a middle aged woman who randomly messaged me on facebook track down a guy of the same name as mine. I may become an accessory to murder but I feel like a good Samaritan for the time being.

Also **** people having the same name as you, that's not cool.


----------



## coeur_brise

"welcome to the jungle. We've got lots of cake." I felt bad for chuckling, but Axl's aged a lot. Also, hiding is not a common social custom.


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> I just spent the last 30 mins or so helping a middle aged woman who randomly messaged me on facebook track down a guy of the same name as mine. I may become an accessory to murder but I feel like a good Samaritan for the time being.
> 
> Also **** people having the same name as you, that's not cool.


Meh, I think you are okay.
I can't stand Fakebook, though.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

After a bit of stalking through facebook in the last few days or so (i almost never use it these days but the boredom _compelled_ me to do it), i happened to unintentionally console myself through seeing things were not all so shiney and happy in other peoples lives.. It seems a lot of my old friends have been going through up's and down's recently and those who used to be wild and party have mostly settled down with pretty average lives, dropped out of university or even ended up having kids. Its made me realize that the life i left in the last 2 years, i havent really ended up in missing out on much after all. I know i shouldnt compare myself to others and i think through doing this, has just hit the last nail in the coffin of doing so.

Basically.. Lifes too short but at the same time there isnt really an expiration date on starting a fresh and making a go at scoring a half decent life for yourself - whatever that is to you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like how the only remedy to my anxiety is depression.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Interstellar needs to hurry up & go to the cheap theatre so I can see it as a matinee


----------



## Cam1

Never lose faith in Hue Manatee.


----------



## ImBrittany

code red is so delicious


----------



## BackToThePast

Rewatching Breaking Bad. It's so fun picking out all the little details and foreshadowing I missed the first time around. And then there's this line spoken by the prostitute, "Where's my root beer?" which matches exactly with that of an old flash movie about a Star Wars parody I made when I was little. Holy ****. Not only am I making connections with the plot, I'm making connections with my past. Breaking Bad, more like Breaking the Fourth Wall.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Whiskey is sunlight held together by water"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe it's snowing outside here. Not just flurries, but full on snow.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm not going to let my appearance bring me down today. I'm going to have a good New Years Eve and stay in a positive mood. :yes

@RelinquishedHell I'm jealous. It barely ever snows in Boston anymore.


----------



## eveningbat

It's going to be the year of a Goat. So who is a Goat here, I just wonder.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I gotta stop leaving my beard brush in the washroom, it's meant for one purpose, my purpose



RelinquishedHell said:


> I can't believe it's snowing outside here. Not just flurries, but full on snow.


I saw your pic in the photo thread, pretty crazy. If that's not evidence of climate change what is?


----------



## millenniumman75

Things I did today:
Got up
Listened to the radio.
Caught the showcases on the Price is Right.
Sipped coffee

Success! :yay :lol


----------



## BAH

New Year..


----------



## millenniumman75

Amon said:


> New Year..


Happy New Year .


----------



## millenniumman75

Lucifer said:


> there have been a lot of necrobumps lately, it's getting annoying.


Yes, there have been.
It's especially weird when I see posts I made.....in 2007. :eyes


----------



## Banzai

Happy new year from the UK! :yay


----------



## calichick

I am so completely enamoured over this one man.


I can't stop thinking about him, yesterday it was actually painful to because he's been away for two weeks and I haven't had something to look forward to in the morning. I could imagine myself waking up to him ery single day and just staring into his eyes, and his arms...such a nice, toned body.

He's so sexy...and the way he looks at me. Oh my God...it's the proper way a man should look at a woman, not just ogling her up and down, but looking at me with this intense lingering look in his eyes.


Ugh..he needs to ask me out. I hate this waiting game...oh who am I kidding, the anticipation is the best part...please ask me out in January, please.


----------



## Ckg2011

The ball is dropping, everyone run for your lives.


----------



## AussiePea

New years at the beach with fireworks is the best thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Who lines up to wash their car an hour before the new year?


----------



## millenniumman75

Happy New Year!


----------



## rdrr

Do people ever carry gloves in their glove compartment?


----------



## Daylight

I'll be in Thailand in 11 days!


----------



## BackToThePast

There's this threshold at night where after I pass it, I don't feel so sleepy anymore. I need to start sleeping before this happens.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*sits down next to her eating apples*


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a cup of coffee.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ever since i began taking.. and as quickly as i could stopped due to damn anhedonia.. abilify (anti psychotics) my depression has literally disappeared from the face of the earth. I cant get angry, stressed or even feel that slightest tinge of sadness when i hear a really sad story or whatever. These feelings just dont exist in me anymore. Gonzo. Kahput.


----------



## calichick

RTOTD: There are two types of people in this world; those who pervade the mindset that everyone else is better than them, and those who believe that they are better than everyone else. Narcissist, ego-trip, arrogant or what have you will.

I am of the latter variety, I think that this sense of self has been the primary motivational factor in my life for success and undying optimism even in shadowy despair.

I believe that when you have such a fortified certainty of self, no matter how inflated, you are invincible to extraneous factors but what annoys me the most,

Yes what annoys me a great deal is the first type of person. This person is so faible of mind that everyone is a threat to them, the negative energy which encapsulates their demeanor is gut-wrenchingly appalling, in the sense that there was no one to encourage them in their youth. No strong parental figure to aid in their child's development and left them to flail like a bird prematurely fallen.


I've tried to talk some sense into one person such as this. He is 58 years old, went through a rough childhood upbringing, and still clawing helplessly for some grasp of who he is or what he is capable of, migrating from low paying job to low paying job and doing a really sh*tty job of parenting at that.

This man purchased his wife. He had two kids with said woman. Purchasing the bearer of your children, no doubt even I have considered the merits in sperm banks, but it makes me think...maybe some people in life were not meant to be parents, reproduce, spawn their genetic anomalies.

And when you have these occasions when the rites of reproduction can be bought...what are the implications of it on future generations?


----------



## shykid

I want a new phone.. My galaxy s2 broke down and now I'm stuck with an old nokia for couple of weeks.. :/ No more 9gag on phone :'(


----------



## millenniumman75

I would like to go out in the sun, but it's only 33F!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why does everyone on here lie to themselves so much? It's like they just want to pretend that reality isn't real in order to make themselves feel there is more hope than there really is.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I want to be noticed, but at the same time, I hate attention and being acknowledged. I'm trapped in loneliness. ._.

Today I realized just how pathetic my fears are. I Googled "embarrassed when buying games" because I get embarrassed when I buy.. anything. I found a thread on a forum and most of the responses were along the lines of "that's pathetic and you need to grow up".


----------



## SilentLyric

Glass-Shards said:


> Ugh, my post history. -_-


you got nothing on me, man. I'm the king of bad posts that I wish I could take back. and bad topics.


----------



## millenniumman75

*115,000th post!*
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should start making myself look hot again. Hopefully it will help me feel less depressed.


----------



## ksevile

Is being the basic form of existence or is existence the basic form of being?


----------



## calichick

no foreplay

no foreplay

no foreplay

no foreplay

no foreplay


----------



## Ladysoul

Loosing hope in this site. But am Lonely. 
Plus once you've accomplished some acquaintances, i feel the greater average subdues from their real feelings & actually opening up about SA xD
Wtf do we do here.
Read Read Read Read. 
I've never read so much in my life unless it was an actual novel or school text work.


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG!

I just ran my first 24 mile week in months, and I AM SORE!!!!!!

I am going to go to bed and NOT MOVE!


----------



## Perkins

Watching this Bill Burr special right now. Kinda blows my mind how for the last 10 minutes he's been saying what I've been thinking.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Perkins said:


> Watching this Bill Burr special right now. Kinda blows my mind how for the last 10 minutes he's been saying what I've been thinking.


what is he talking about? :hide


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kelebek said:


> Loosing hope in this site.


 dont leave!


----------



## Perkins

inna sense said:


> what is he talking about? :hide


Overpopulation, Groups/Organizations, Messed up thoughts, Racism, Religion. Pretty standard topics comedians discuss.

Even in a jocular manner that it was intended to be, I still often found myself agreeing. When watching other comedians I found I rarely agreed with their stance (regardless on how serious they were with it when it's supposed to be a joke, after all) on certain topics. Though don't get me wrong, I certainly don't agree with everything he says. I don't half the time. Not that it matters. The purpose is to laugh and unwind anyway.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Perkins said:


> The purpose is to laugh and unwind anyway.


 yeah, it's always nice to laugh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should call the bar & ask if she's working today


----------



## BAH

You Can't expect a New Year to bring you changes..


----------



## typemismatch

When I woke up on New Years morning suddenly my favourite colour was yellow. How did this happen? :s


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Getting free drinks at starbucks for a whole month is pretty awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I called the bar but she's not working today


----------



## altghost

sometimes i snap out of my internet daze and realize theres chip dust everywhere and then I worry that someones witnessed the whole thing through my webcam owo


----------



## slyfox

Over two months left until spring


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I don't even fit in with the people on SAS.

lol. Why do I live?


----------



## Ladysoul

Glass-Shards said:


> I don't even fit in with the people on SAS.
> 
> lol. Why do I live?


=[ What makes you think this?


----------



## Ladysoul

inna sense said:


> dont leave!


Its tempting. :um
But stenx.


----------



## batman can

Blue Belle book up omni 72jmk BLURRRRRRR user plunge zillion


----------



## millenniumman75

Three days down, 362 to go :lol.


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like out brain is incredible.. and so extremely adaptable to any human condition. In the future I believe our brains plasticity will allow us to completely control our environment through more advanced technology, the same exact way we control our own bodies.

But I'm high as fuuuu right now.. so maybe I'm totally full of sh**.


----------



## Elad

alone in a sauna

how i feel in here










vs how i must look


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm actually really glad I bought these headphones. <3


----------



## millenniumman75

This first full week of 2015 is almost an exact parallel to the same week in 2014 with my weather. Unbelievable. I just hope the heat doesn't go out on me this year!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

KelsKels said:


> But I'm high as fuuuu right now.. so maybe I'm totally full of sh**.


 nnnnoooooooooo!...thats really gonna happen :yes


----------



## Wirt

I haven't had hiccups in a really long time


----------



## tea111red

VipFuj said:


> I haven't had hiccups in a really long time


well, maybe you'll get them now that you said that, lol.


----------



## Wirt

tea111red said:


> well, maybe you'll get them now that you said that, lol.


Lol. I hope not. I hate the jack in the box feeling of hiccups and freak out about when the next one will happen


----------



## Fairykins

Do trees have feelings?


----------



## probably offline

Fairykins said:


> Do trees have feelings?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeping_Willow


----------



## millenniumman75

I see your advertisement. I don't have time for arts and crafts right now. :lol


----------



## BAH

Die..


----------



## blue2

I had hiccups 3 days ago :blank


----------



## momentsunset

I wonder if therapists are mostly their own therapists or if some see a different therapist


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Fairykins said:


> Do trees have feelings?


If trees could scream, would be so careless about cutting them down?

...we might, if they cried all the time, for no reason.


----------



## SuperSky

AHHHH! It's the beating of that hideous heart!!!

I mean... I think I hear something...


----------



## AussiePea

Mechanical keyboards are the dogs bollocks, as is this album.


----------



## Stilla

I got my mom hooked on best fiends a few days ago and she's so addicted. She used up all her lives on her phone so she went upstairs and got the tablet and started playing on that instead. So when she runs out of lives she goes to the other. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apparently every year we get sent sent someone else's Christmas card sent from someone in Glasgow, but there's no address. This time it had a photo of a child in it apparently, but my brother just burnt it though ¬_¬ so I couldn't try sleuthing. It's pretty sad/weird though they must never speak to them for starters as they continue to send stuff year after year.


----------



## twitchy666

*if you're really hungry*

and all you've got left in your fridge, which would you choose first?

pack of sushi 218g

200g of chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to wake up.


----------



## BAH

End is close


----------



## coeur_brise

Kiss me, I'm sick and running a slight temperature.


----------



## Stilla

Do anyone else have those moments when you see a boii so hot you just want to snap your fingers at him like "you fine!"



I mean come on, he had an ear stud. That is irresistible.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## millenniumman75

It's getting pretty cold out....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Normally I'm pretty good with accents but this guy came speaking so flash fire it wasn't until he said he wanted Brandy that I understood him


----------



## KelsKels

I absolutely love Sias voice.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

If i sign myself up to an access course either this or next year, depending on how well i work on this anxiety, i can fast track my way into uni and then eventually go into nursing. Seriously considering it..


----------



## BAH

It's time..once again


----------



## TabbyTab

I find it interesting how so many people on here are able to continuesly complain about their problems


----------



## BAH

None


----------



## SilentLyric

i hate cold coffee. and warm coffee. it needs to be hot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I shouldn't have shaved off so much of my beard. Now I look like I'm 12 years old.


----------



## millenniumman75

Alright! It's back up to 15F in the house! The house is going to warm up, too.


----------



## typemismatch

It's windy outside. 100mph gusts tonight apparently. Still there will be people out there with umbrellas. People with umbrellas in wind really annoy me. And then they look all surprised then it breaks.


----------



## typemismatch

Or people who use an umbrella when it's drizzle. Euuugh.


----------



## typemismatch

Fairykins said:


> Do trees have feelings?


----------



## SmartCar

I need to pass this Knowledge test for _Motor Vehicle Association_, so that i can get this darned permit, then eventually license.. i want to finally on random nights, when i crave.. go & buy a nice _Wendy's_ juicy burger, especially after watching the commercials:b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a new sci-fi series to watch


----------



## millenniumman75

First full work week of 2015 is almost over!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

It's 12 am and I am craving steak.


----------



## Famous

It's a wind storm and I need to take the dog out...


----------



## SilentLyric

well at least my hair looked semi-passable today.


----------



## BackToThePast

Too many temporary distractions fill up the void of my life.


----------



## AussiePea

The irony of those who believe the latest Sia music video is paedophilia is that it's actually them who have the issues with regards to how they view the interaction between the two characters in the video.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got the place to myself again this weekend, that's always nice


----------



## Stilla

First ten minutes on SAS... OMG THIS IS GREAT I MISSED THIS PLACE

2 hours in...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've been eating a lot of junk over the past couple days. I need to stop.


----------



## shelbster18

I was watching a bunch of creepy videos on Youtube this morning and it's making me paranoid about all sorts of things. Creepy dolls, bleeding houses, and the such. Then the dogs were barking all morning and there wasn't anything out there. Someone banging on the door but no one there. :afr

At least I'm not alone. Lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, it got down to 12F, not 7F.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Someone banging on the door but no one there. :afr


ö.ö' ...did that really happen?...why am i asking you when i know youll ignore me...shelbyville ):


----------



## estse

My my my brain is hurting me. I love it. Leave me to die, please. Please, please, please.


----------



## calichick

He is so damn fine I cannot stop thinking about him omi god I caught a glimpse of him in better lighting outside of the dimly lit office and my heart was like..stopped.

He has been checking me out from the moment I first arrived, all signs say go but I'm too nervous.

I think I need to stop hanging around with this other guy. This other guy has been my friend and we've been having lunch together and going on break together even tho I feel nothing for him, he's one of the only interesting ones to talk to but I don't want this other dude to get the wrong impression cuz he saw me leaving for lunch with him and looked kind of :/ expression on his face.

I need to start hanging around with girls and girls only I can't be having this confusion happen. Rofl, he needs to know that I am wide open for (his) business and his business only..

He is so so cute, even my boss has a crush on him and she's 10 years his senior.


I dunno why he only stares at me ugh. I can't take it

Going shopping tomorrow, need to impress this guy, need to buy loads of tight tops and etc, don't have enough **** gear to get this happening quickly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer O'Clock


----------



## papaSmurf

Last year saw me in the best place I've been for about a decade! I'm still dreadfully lonely and have no friends, but finding some affection for myself definitely feels like progress.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hello avoidance you little b itch.


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> ö.ö' ...did that really happen?...why am i asking you when i know youll ignore me...shelbyville ):


Well, the woman that lives here said it happened. Lol By the way, I moved out so I'm living with different people now. ...And I'm not ignoring you. Well, I did for awhile but I thought you were mad at me or something and don't like having convos with people online when I'm feeling down.

-----------------

I'm not going to smoke pot for good anymore. I haven't in over a month anyways. I don't consider it a drug because it's obviously an herb. I did like how it made me go to sleep and how it made me feel but I can do without it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Well, the woman that lives here said it happened. Lol By the way, I moved out so I'm living with different people now. ...And I'm not ignoring you. Well, I did for awhile but I thought you were mad at me or something and don't like having convos with people online when I'm feeling down.


 so we can chat sometime?!?!?! ^____^ ...aw, im really happy about this :boogie



shelbster18 said:


> I'm not going to smoke pot for good anymore. I haven't in over a month anyways. I don't consider it a drug because it's obviously an herb. I did like how it made me go to sleep and how it made me feel but I can do without it.


 are you serious?...i decided to quit smoking weed today!...i told my friend i wont be seeing him for a while...it just stoppped being fun...ill have to find things to do to keep me occupied...but im glad it's over...at least thats how im feeling now...tomorrow is always a different story ._.'


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm seriously convinced my upstairs neighbors are building noah's ark.


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> so we can chat sometime?!?!?! ^____^ ...aw, im really happy about this :boogie
> 
> Yup.
> 
> are you serious?...i decided to quit smoking weed today!...i told my friend i wont be seeing him for a while...it just stoppped being fun...ill have to find things to do to keep me occupied...but im glad it's over...at least thats how im feeling now...tomorrow is always a different story ._.'


How many times have you quit smoking? I piked it and all but it's not something I need. I live with potheads. Lol But I'm not one. I only smoked like half a joint in a day.


----------



## papaSmurf

scintilla said:


> Have you ever seen Orphan Black? That's a good one. Not sure if that's the kind of sci-fi you're looking for though.


Seconding this, Orphan Black is super fun!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My posting style has changed quite a bit from what it was around this time last year.


----------



## Mur

Free speech is dead and gone in this day and age, it won't be long in this society before you can get a huge fine from saying anything which may upset a person or group of people. Why are some people so easily hurt by words, I guess reality is too much for them?


----------



## SilentLyric

I hope tomorrow is a good day. I have trouble enjoying my weekends.


----------



## Mur

It seems like almost _all_ of my guy friends talk about one thing, and _one thing only_, _almost all of the time_. I've noticed a lot of males in general talking about this also, but then again.....sometimes I forget that this _thing_ I'm speaking of (make a guess what I'm talking about lol) is the be all and end all for 99% of males out there. *So sick of hearing about it*, sometimes I feel like I'm around a bunch of zombies rather than human beings. It makes me believe that almost all guys out there are complete and total slaves to "_it_".
/rant


----------



## Mur

If you're a guy and you aren't constantly talking about getting pussay or how you want to get it you'll be accused of being gay (amongst other labels) by your male friends, no wonder some women have such low opinions of us males, I can't say I blame them, most of us males are nothing more than a bunch of filthy, stinking dogs.


----------



## Amocholes

Coffee ready in 3-2-1!


----------



## Bawsome

I dont know where to post this but if you like anime.. Merry Christmas!


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't believe I bought Dunkin' Donuts coffee today. :no
It's $8.29 marked down to $5.99, though. I normally buy it as manager's special half price. I feel like a snob.

Maxwell House is cheaper than Folgers.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Go buckeyes!


----------



## FairleighCalm

karenw said:


> Sir Rod was 70 yesterday


Sir Rod has the record for the largest live audience for a live concert; 4.2 million on the beach in Brazil. Wow!


----------



## Esteban

Well, I'm making progress psychologically, so I think it's time I start planning my next move in life.


----------



## SuperSky

"I have a problem with X."
"OMG At least you have X! I've never had X and it's so awful."

Ah humans, you please me so.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish I could figure out some way to live rent free. I'd save so much money.


----------



## cosmicslop

If someone told me that the distance between my room and the bathroom I almost never use across the house was a thousand miles away, I would believe them. So far away.


----------



## BAH

Mystery Being


----------



## Jcgrey

Pocket Monsters


----------



## calichick

The hell with stalkers though eh?

Free meal guy I "rejected" (technically just stopped responding to his messages) is stalking the life out of me every other day for the past 4 months.

Eh doesn't this guy have anything better to do? I'm glad I didn't give out my home address to this chap I'd feel like he'd come give me a ring or something.

Reminds me of a similar scenario back in freshman year of college I gave my number to a random guy who asked and he called me non stop everyday for a year until I had to change my number.

Dude what the f*** now? Even if I really liked a guy, I wouldn't bother after the first attempt.

Fffffffff****** me this is annoying.


----------



## Tibble

Deceivers


----------



## BAH

0+0=15%


----------



## thomasjune

Someday I will be able to walk away and never look back. :time


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Sorted things out with my friend earlier, it was pretty easy to talk about it and he apologized for the way he got on. He doesn't realize that he can get a bit overly aggressive at times.. Anyways, glad its finished with.

..Not feeling the best today though. Just feel "off"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend keeps telling me stories about random people who message him on dating sites, and one woman messaged him to ask 'Are werewolves communists?' and I was like I seriously think you should consider marrying her.

I mean that has to be the best opening line ever really.


----------



## Taplow

Imagine what harm dogs could do to us if they changed their minds.


----------



## estse

I want to get fired so I can be angry at the Man.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I noticed that somebody posted on my "masculine guys and feminine girls" thread and got banned shortly after.

I wonder what the post was...?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I want a giant pizza right now. Of course, I'd only be able to eat a slice or two. I should throw a party just so I have a reason to buy a giant pizza. I'll invite me, myself, and I. :eyes


----------



## kivi

I'm thinking of going to the cinema.


----------



## coeur_brise

My hair's all wet. When will they invent a super hair dryer thing where you just have to stand under it to blow dry, no hands necessary. It'll be the dryer of the future. Sigh, I'll have to pitch that to Dyson some day.


----------



## slyfox

I want to believe


----------



## BAH

#%01231012%$


----------



## millenniumman75

January 17th
I just took down the rest of my Christmas lights.
Bummer.


----------



## Bawsome

Behold the greatest wallpaper in all of creation


----------



## hoddesdon

It is interesting how many people on this site have abandoned atheism recently. It does not seem to work the other way.


----------



## shelbster18

Oh no. I have only $11 left. It's a tradegy. I meant to spell it as tradegy on purpose. I'm thinking about getting either another pair of shoes or a bra with the money I have left.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> How many times have you quit smoking? I piked it and all but it's not something I need. I live with potheads. Lol But I'm not one. I only smoked like half a joint in a day.


sorry im only replying now...i only quit when i dont have money...and i only got high a few times every month in the last three years cuz i didnt have money!!! ._.' ...i wasnt able to quit this time...ill try again soon...who are these potheads?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I couldnt think of anything worse than drinking tonight.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

dontwaitupforme said:


> I couldnt think of anything worse than drinking tonight.


----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> sorry im only replying now...i only quit when i dont have money...and i only got high a few times every month in the last three years cuz i didnt have money!!! ._.' ...i wasnt able to quit this time...ill try again soon...who are these potheads?


Oh, okay. lol Well, hopefully you can quit soon. Not that it's bad if you don't. But I guess it makes it harder when you don't have money and really want some. And I'm just living with these potheads. lol

-----------------------------

I'm a little shooken up because someone came over here not too long ago and parked under the carport. It looked like they were putting something in the trunk of their car but they didn't come knocking on the door or anything so I called my mom from work and she acted like she didn't know who it could have been. I decided to call 911 but of course they couldn't do anything about it because I didn't have any proof that anything got stolen. I'll have to get my mom to look outside to see tomorrow. Unfortunately, I just glanced out the window because I thought I'd be seen. That's kind of scary. And I'm here by myself. :S


----------



## canyouseemyoldsoul

I'm liking this support site.


----------



## millenniumman75

canyouseemyoldsoul said:


> I'm liking this support site.


We are an interesting bunch! :lol


----------



## canyouseemyoldsoul

millenniumman75 said:


> We are an interesting bunch! :lol


I agree! I'm having fun reading.  I'll join some forum after reading. haha


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Gelson's chocolatechip cookies are deliiiiiiicious


----------



## millenniumman75

canyouseemyoldsoul said:


> I agree! I'm having fun reading.  I'll join some forum after reading. haha


We won't bite :troll :banana :rofl


----------



## estse

Well, ****.

This woman I know supposedly "likes" me. She was even shown an online dating profile of mine and was endured and charmed or some ****.

She's attractive, intelligent, etc.

Now I have to maybe get her number, which should be okay. BUT then I have to take her on dates and things, and then I may somehow die in peril out in the city. How the **** do people manage this?

I haven't been on a date in 17 years.

Tonight she met us at the movies. I sat next to her silently.

She saw me perform musically on New Year's Eve.

And before that we hung out once at a friend's apartment.

Now she likes me.

I may have to stop my reclusion and live some sort of life soon. I'm terrified. TERRIFIED.

At least I have some progress to tell my therapist. He'll be happy, for one of us.

Man, I'm negative and a total pessimist. LOVe ME! EVOL EM!!!


----------



## Bawsome

I will no longer run from my pain! i will run AT it and hug it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, okay. lol Well, hopefully you can quit soon. Not that it's bad if you don't. But I guess it makes it harder when you don't have money and really want some. And I'm just living with these potheads. lol


 thanks Shelby...i hope ill be able to quit soon...and be careful when youre on your own!...im glad nothing bad happened Ö_Ö'


----------



## TabbyTab

I wish I could help people on here. I wish I could just say it's going to be okay to all those suffering and depressed but then I'd just be lying and I know I can't do that. So I say nothing, hoping things will eventually improve for them. :|


----------



## probably offline




----------



## shelbster18

inna sense said:


> thanks Shelby...i hope ill be able to quit soon...and be careful when youre on your own!...im glad nothing bad happened Ö_Ö'


No problem.  Well, good luck either way. 

Thanks. I try to be careful. Lol xD I stayed the weekend with my mom and I decided to leave tomorrow.

---------------------

Found out it was one of my sisters that came over here last night. She didn't knock or anything and I thought it was burglars coming to the house or someone looking out for the house while my dad is on his trip. It freaked me out for a bit. ;o...Don't know why my sisters didn't invite me to their bonfire last night. I was here by myself all night. But at least I got to watch Netflix.


----------



## IcedOver

Has anyone tried Chipotle Mexican Grill's sofritas? What does it taste like? I've never had tofu. They have a promotion going on regarding the sofritas. Just got my fix with a burrito bowl with chicken, white rice, hot salsa, corn and lettuce. That's honestly the best fast food meal option I've had in a while.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I wonder why I haven't heard from my friend in over a year. Last time she emailed me, she talked about visiting. So confused.....


----------



## AussiePea

lilyamongthorns said:


> I wonder why I haven't heard from my friend in over a year. Last time she emailed me, she talked about visiting. So confused.....


Message her! She's probably thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

AussiePea said:


> Message her! She's probably thinking exactly the same thing.


You're right. Thank you AussiePea.


----------



## TabbyTab

Buddy Holly has a really nice face


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm oxymoronic


----------



## Lizzie Lee

system said:


> Reason being is that the larger the thread, the more strain that is put on the server.


Strain on the server? From a long post? Huh. Interesting. Does it weigh
it down or something?


----------



## Ally

Waking up is such a hard thing to do. I feel like I should get some kind of award every time I do it


----------



## millenniumman75

Praying for the family of the man killed when I-75's about-to-be demolished overpass suddenly collapsed last night.

It's at the exit many use to get to the University of Cincinnati.

Exit 3 (Hopple St.) on northbound I-75 where the lane goes up and crosses over the southound lanes.
That exit ramp was just replaced with one that goes straight up on the right side of Northbound I-75 so they were taking the old one down.


----------



## typemismatch

How is it that some people can just tie a towel around their waste/boobs and walk around like it's Tuesday. There ain't enough towel to tie it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The bird doesn't even fly away when I open the screen door now, it's totally made itself at home on our balcony light, the *******...or *****...whichever


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to listen to a whole music track similar to this:






but like... More.


----------



## mind_games

I think it's obvious why she was silent.. you didnt include anything else to give a sense of scale.. like a ruler .. or a dime. She thinks you an amteur at this


----------



## typemismatch

Why does a certain avatarless person keep deleting her posts.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's awfully dark for 4pm.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have no empathy for people who have mood swings or throw tantrums.


----------



## blue2

:wife :hide


----------



## Ally

If girls just wanna have fun, what do boys want?


----------



## typemismatch

karenw said:


> I'm guessing it's a conspiracy? This person no doubt deletes her posts as it's completely her own choice & none of your business. Maybe shes not sad either to want to keep all of her posts. Also maybe when a thread gets downright ridiculous maybe she doesnt want to be involved. The avatar,well I'm guessing there's something out there not to trust about this person. Got it? Maybe she doesn't want a high post count, the list could be endless when you take a moment of your time to give it thought instead of judging?


Well I'm sorry about my post. I didn't mean it to cause any issues here. I was just kind of whimsically asking the question, and I didn't identify you. Nor was I being judgmental. It's just sometimes you quote me but it says deleted post by the time I see it.


----------



## yeahl

think i found a member on here in amateur porn


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 116,000th post! *
****************


----------



## moloko

Ally said:


> If girls just wanna have fun, what do boys want?







I have no idea, but she knows.


----------



## Ally

^mystery solved :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I'm going to have to shovel the bird **** on our balcony, hose the area down & hope I don't die of some kind of bird **** induced death


----------



## millenniumman75

2060s? Really? Now?


----------



## BackToThePast

Magic Piano makes me short-sighted and have arm cramps, but it's sooo addicting.


----------



## Ckg2011

I tought I taw a puddy tat.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ö.ö ^_^ ._.'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if she'll actually text me some time


----------



## Flora20

Why does it have to be so windy and warm today


----------



## diamondheart89

I need a car.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Everyone thinks I should shave, I probably should, not going to though


----------



## calichick

I believe there is something to say about "cuteness".


I've never thought much about cuteness, I've always found it to be an insult, a subpar description, a slap in the face as opposed to 'beautiful', 'hot', 'sexy' etc etc

And I was thinking about a common trend among guys I've liked/have found attractive in the past and regardless of their race (have been all across the board), they've shared some commonalities, and they've all been CUTE. And I'm trying to narrow down what exactly is cute, and it's in the facial features.

It's all about the face. Or more specifically the eyes. (Well that and they can't be a f***ing shrimp d***, body counts. It does) The EYES for God sakes. Apart from the bone structure (little baby fat never hurt nobody), the eye shape. ROUND eyes. BIG brown eyes. Bingo.

They have all been:

1) Over 6 feet
2) Cute face
3) Big brown eyes
4) Brunette
5) Athletic body

Oh my God..I just melt really. Like there's hot guys left and right and they're built and they're tall and they have sharp features but they're not MEMORABLE. 

And I am starting to embrace my own cuteness.

I've got nice legs, a flat stomach, perky chest, a tight a**, my body is hard and firm but it's all in the face, regardless of cup size or waist size (25.5" might I add, size 2 psh)

I have big round eyes, and regardless of anything else, I fall in this category above. I love it, you just stare at men with those big eyes, and you can feel sparks...you can just encapsulate everything in that state (if they can even return it back or face you because eyes can be intimidating, I feel the same way about men with this feature)


You can see if you have that cuteness factor right from the start fresh from the womb; baby photos.

Big, unadulterated eyes? Or were they squinty, barely able to open wide. And you start cute, and rarely does that change as you get older.


----------



## KelsKels

I think Im going to go ahead and spend part of my tax refund on a tattoo for my other wrist. I mean my right ones already done.. why not do the left?


----------



## cosmicslop

Peeves me when i receive a text from an unknown number and ask them politely who are they (ie: who dis) and they're gone forever. kind of sort of want to send them a fakey text that i reported their number to the cops and told them i am concerned that this person has died/been murdered because they never answered my text. will i get in trouble: yes. will it be worth it: 200%


----------



## millenniumman75

It's all about the face
'bout the face
no booty


----------



## typemismatch

It's too late for me. Save yourselves.

I'll just sit here and eat the sandwiches.


----------



## BackToThePast

My eyes are glued in one direction.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think this feeling is called bloodlust


----------



## hoddesdon

outro said:


> I got a post quoted that I had written eight years ago here, must be some kind of record :lol I completely forgot that account even existed.


I will make an entry in my calendar to quote this one in nine years time.


----------



## eveningbat

The branches of trees are breaking of snow here.


----------



## eveningbat

typemismatch said:


> It's too late for me. Save yourselves.
> 
> I'll just sit here and eat the sandwiches.


----------



## Elad

psa:


dont forget there are catfish on sas

tineye.com is your friend


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## papaSmurf

The recent rains have set little wildflowers springing up all across town!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Walking Wreck


----------



## estse

I have a date (with a woman) planned, and three gigs with two different bands coming up. Life is great, and I'm Mr. Sarcasm.

I bought a new guitar amplifier about a month ago for $999 and it is awesome etc., but it weighs 72 ****ing lbs.!! I didn't attempt to move it until after I had paid for it. Damn. It's a Fender Tube Amp, called a Twin Reverb or something. I need to be a couple hundred on a traveling case for it, I think, since it doesn't have side handles or wheels. I did buy a two-wheeler for it at Lowes, but I think I need the case. Element protection and the tubes are fragile. No ****ing knocking this over at a gig like I'm a punk rocker or something. 72 ****ing lbs.!!!!!


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this snow..... its too dry and powdery. and crumbly i cant make a snowball from it easily.... so I know that not all snow is good for snowballs


----------



## IcedOver

I love Chipotle, but I didn't get enough "stuff" in my bowl today, just a tiny bit of corn and barely any lettuce. How do you tell someone who doesn't have the best customer service skills and has to deal with hundreds of people a day that you'd like a little more?


----------



## shelbster18

My sis decided to move to Iowa yesterday. Damn, I didn't think she'd actually go. Wish I could move.


----------



## typemismatch

I caught a bread today. It was a beauty. Shot it right through the middle. I've sliced it and there is a hole in every slice  Just like the Vikings used to do when they went bread hunting.


----------



## typemismatch

Give a man some bread and he can feed his family for a day. Give a man some rope and he can feed his family for a year*.

* terms and conditions may apply


----------



## Whatev

Pretty bright out for 2am.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is weird. Especially when he says "It's rich in symbolism". Then it shows the poster and a police car. Police= 911.


----------



## typemismatch

Is It really true? If you put something in _italics_ it doesn't show up in tapatalk.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh it does. Something is a foot.


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> I caught a bread today. It was a beauty. Shot it right through the middle. I've sliced it and there is a hole in every slice  *Just like the Vikings used to do when they went bread hunting.*


That used to be commonly believed... but it turns out that they actually used to stack their bread kills on the horns of their hats. That's how they got hol(e)y.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I swear to god, I'm gonna break my neighbor's face. I don't want to hear that ignorant rap bullsh*t.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> psa:
> 
> dont forget there are catfish on sas
> 
> tineye.com is your friend


That's a horrible thought.
I am who I am. People on here know that.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a horrible thought.
> I am who I am. People on here know that.


Why don't you just admit it, MM75.

You're a 21-year-old college girl, aren't you. And probably an atheist to boot.


----------



## rdrr

Such a relaxing weekend.


----------



## SuperSky

About how easy would you say it was to rock a rhyme? To rock a rhyme that's right on time?


----------



## Ckg2011

Someone asked me if I can Nac Nac? I replied, I can Nac Nac all day long.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Why don't you just admit it, MM75.
> 
> You're a 21-year-old college girl, aren't you. And probably an atheist to boot.


Yep. *flips hair to one side* :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Edge of tomorrow wasn't that bad. Tom cruise is still a retard though.


----------



## rdrr

SuperSky said:


> About how easy would you say it was to rock a rhyme? To rock a rhyme that's right on time?


It's Tricky!


----------



## BackToThePast

I sure hope my roommate doesn't bring back visitors tonight. Gosh that would suck for them to come in and purposely avoid me again. I get it. I have a *****y face. Now leave me be.

In other news, may the possible snowstorm tonight prevent that from happening.


----------



## Elad

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a horrible thought.
> I am who I am. People on here know that.


sure thing prince william


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> sure thing prince william


Shhhh....they're not supposed to know that. That's a secret only among veterans at SAS.

I have more hair than he does! :yay

I need to find MY Kate :lol.


----------



## Elad

> Grin and bare it: Pub patrons cheered on a couple who had sex in the office across the street with the lights on
> Christchurch couple's sex romp in Marsh Ltd offices gets them in hot water
> Their fun was filmed and photographed by revellers at the Carlton Bar and Eatery who posted images on Facebook and Twitter
> Some patrons said that the band stopped playing while most of the bar watched out the windows
> 'They should have turned the lights out,' said one bar patron
> The man and woman had been identified and an employment investigation was under way


laughing because i'm like 400m away from there


----------



## BAH

0+0=11


----------



## blue2

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Wow not even the new kid wants anything to do with me.


----------



## Flora20

Why do people just stare but never say anything


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This beer isn't great but it's not the worst I've had either. I'll finish the 6-pack & never buy them again


----------



## BAH

#0.1


----------



## shelbster18

I got prescribed some anti-depressants today. At least that's out of the way. I weighed exactly 111 pounds on the scale when the woman weighed me. I had a big jacket and my boots on but I guess they didn't make a difference. That woman looked at me like I was crazy when I told her I wanted some Adderall.


----------



## Jcgrey

Mark NUTT!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i just threw up :_:


----------



## Ckg2011

Cold weather sucks.


----------



## AussiePea

Holy ****

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-04/taiwan-plane-crash-lands-in-river2c-more-than-10-hurt/6069950


----------



## Elad

i feel like brushing up on your rugby knowledge is vital to surviving and thriving in the n of z

all else fails you have that one thing every guy and some girls seem to know like the palm of their fap hand

"the rugby tho"

"ahh m8!"


----------



## BAH

None


----------



## Whatev

AC Slater is a vampire.


----------



## blue2




----------



## BAH

#


----------



## Whatev

Browsing the headlines and saw this.

Didn't she used to be a member on here?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...car-crash-wins-1-5m-damages-article-1.2104259


----------



## pocketbird

i gave my dog a long sad look and she got nervous and started kissing me *-*


----------



## BackToThePast

Totally bombed that opportunity to make a new friend in class. Sorry for brushing you off like that. If only I had seen it coming, I would have had the mental prep to carry on the conversation.


----------



## rdrr

Whatev said:


> Didn't she used to be a member on here?
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/news/world...car-crash-wins-1-5m-damages-article-1.2104259


Yes, I remember.


----------



## shelbster18

Bought me some silver gladiator shoes for only $3.50. The original price was $40 dollars and they were on sale for $9 and ended up being less than that. Might as well have gotten them. Now, I shouldn't have to get any more shoes until Summer at least.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Res hoot tonight...hope it's good


----------



## SilentLyric

another day, another worthless dollar.


----------



## Elad

> with a size six figure and 36dd chest, this petite blonde thought she would have no trouble getting into a nightclub.
> But 28-year-old lisa woodman has been banned from every hotspot in her home town - after being told she is too old to wear skimpy outfits.
> The furious mother-of-four was barred from three venues in worcester, west midlands, because of her low-cut tops, short skirts and knee-length boots.


28

28

28

28


----------



## yeahl

Whatev said:


> Browsing the headlines and saw this.
> 
> Didn't she used to be a member on here?
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...car-crash-wins-1-5m-damages-article-1.2104259


sas celeb

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/alissaxvanity-72059/


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I've never met anyone like this, he is totally understanding about my past, my mental health.. Gets on with my parents. I think I might be in a realationship here... Wow.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Me & my big mouth...probably just put my coworker in a jam with 2 gals he digs


----------



## yeahl

^ wat happened


----------



## calichick

Why the f*** does this guy keep texting me?

Doesn't he get the hint, not responding to him in 6 months means I'm NOT interested.

Ugh, I want him out of my mind already.

The thought of him makes me want to gag.


----------



## SilentLyric

calichick said:


> Why the f*** does this guy keep texting me?
> 
> Doesn't he get the hint, not responding to him in 6 months means I'm NOT interested.
> 
> Ugh, I want him out of my mind already.
> 
> The thought of him makes me want to gag.


i thought most people understood that being ignored means they don't like you...no one comes out straight out and says "I don't like you, stay away." is it kind of callous, maybe so...but I think it's just the norm to just ignore someone when you're not interested. it is what it is.


----------



## Elad

I think the feeling of being aimless or directionless is a massive contributor to my problems, so maybe a girl who is a little controlling and bossy is what I need. I actually kind of like the idea despite how submissive it is and how I feel in the bedroom being the opposite.


----------



## pineapplebun

I woke up early for the first time in forever, and did laundry. It's weird how something so trivial actually made me feel like I accomplished something for the day. I guess like relief from the guilt/anxiety that develops from putting off tasks, and the longer you put it off, the more difficult it becomes - no matter how small or insignificant they start off as...like clearing up your desk, paying your bills, de-cluttering and organizing the closet.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## BackToThePast

Looking back at all the real life friendship opportunities...I don't even have the privilege to call them wasted. I never had a chance to begin with. Once they get that first look of you, that awkward person who rarely engages in eye contact, they have solidified an idea of you that will dominate future interactions. You can try and try and try until you're comfortable with them, but they will always see you as your past self.


----------



## FixMeNow

SilentLuke said:


> i thought most people understood that being ignored means they don't like you...no one comes out straight out and says "I don't like you, stay away." is it kind of callous, maybe so...but I think it's just the norm to just ignore someone when you're not interested. it is what it is.


I feel kind of guilty about this, but there's this one guy who I knew would not be bothered if I messaged him many times in a row asking if he wanted to hang out (only because there was no one else I could message at the time) and even though there were many periods when he wouldn't respond for months at a time, he always eventually responded to me. I was always surprised when I saw that he responded because sometimes it would happen several months later, I just never knew when, but it always does happen again eventually. I wish I had more things in common with him since he was practically the only person who seemed to have a genuine interest in spending time with me, but I just found myself feeling bored to death both times when I met with him.


----------



## pocketbird

TRYING TO REDEEM YOURSELF, I SEE..
well, hug not accepted.


----------



## rdrr

I have to remember not to let people's actions (or inactions) affect my mood.


----------



## SilentLyric

FixMeNow said:


> I feel kind of guilty about this, but there's this one guy who I knew would not be bothered if I messaged him many times in a row asking if he wanted to hang out (only because there was no one else I could message at the time) and even though there were many periods when he wouldn't respond for months at a time, he always eventually responded to me. I was always surprised when I saw that he responded because sometimes it would happen several months later, I just never knew when, but it always does happen again eventually. I wish I had more things in common with him since he was practically the only person who seemed to have a genuine interest in spending time with me, but I just found myself feeling bored to death both times when I met with him.


well different circumstances should be accounted for, sure. it sounds like he was just busy with his own life.

and I don't want to sound like I'm advocating that people should just ignore those they don't want in their lives anymore. I'm just saying I think that's what most people end up doing.


----------



## Blue Dino

Way too much happened in one weekend. Good and bad. Sadly the goods were temporary. Some bads however, could be ongoing.


----------



## slyfox

Looks like my indoor garlic plants are dead. Harvested some last greens but the bulbs were all withered when I checked them. Might be stopping growing plants indoors anyway because of lack of room and not feeling motivated to work on things


----------



## BAH

Nothing


----------



## typemismatch

Harold Shipman kind of looks like that guy out of Homeland.


----------



## BAH

Loading 90%


----------



## Farideh

Why can't I find the invoice for the check? Where the hell did this check come from?


----------



## Ally

I bought cereal today and didn't think to check the expiry date because it usually lasts months but when I got home I discovered it went bad last October :mum


----------



## KelsKels

Called in to work today.. well I didn't even actually call.. I texted because I was so nervous. I'll probably get a write-up.. but 53 hours of work in a row is really all I can handle without shanking customers with my shears. So f*** it.

Also... reeeeally considering hand tattoos. Everyone screams that its a bad idea.. but the want is real.


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> Called in to work today.. well I didn't even actually call.. I texted because I was so nervous. I'll probably get a write-up.. but 53 hours of work in a row is really all I can handle without shanking customers with my shears. So f*** it.
> 
> Also... reeeeally considering hand tattoos. Everyone screams that its a bad idea.. but the want is real.


I wouldn't do the hand tattoo thing. Age does horrible things.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have a little bank of bs, that in time, builds up and collects interest. Once I hit my target I then go on a huge splurge of **** you I'm done, hitting the scene like the Tasmanian of Devils. I'm an experienced collector, I know my ****.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ughh, some dude I don't know is sleeping in my living room and I haven't felt this anxious in months. Wish I lived somewhere where housing prices made it feasible for me to live alone and go into full-on hermit mode.


----------



## IcedOver

Let me get an opinion on this film idea. The actors would speak throughout the film in a gibberish but realistic-sounding language, and subtitles would be provided. It would sound like a foreign language, not just some random "oog's and erg's". Is that interesting or too pretentious?


----------



## Squirrelevant

I think I just had an epiphany about why I have epiphanies.


----------



## slyfox

Not sure why I bother posting on SAS. I've said this before, but have kept posting. I don't really have any other forums I enjoy visiting though


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's been exactly one year since I was homeless. F**k those motherf**king pieces of sh*t for doing that to me.


----------



## Stilla

I miss kid's ability to be completely unaware of how annoying they are.


----------



## BAH

Zero


----------



## millenniumman75

*******************
** 117,000th post!!!! **
*******************


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's been exactly one year since I was homeless. F**k those motherf**king pieces of sh*t for doing that to me.


Who did that to you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> Who did that to you?


A lot of people hurt me during that time. It's fine though. I'll go on to be hapy and successful, while they go on to be the miserable worthless failures they are.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> A lot of people hurt me during that time. It's fine though. I'll go on to be hapy and successful, while they go on to be the miserable worthless failures they are.


Well. that ain't SASsy. It sucks.


----------



## shelbster18

My mood has become worse lately. I try to prove a point by showing how much I'm hurting on the inside but my point doesn't seem to come across to anyone.


----------



## Just Lurking

Why do people register and post here just to ask us a question about something that has *absolutely nothing* to do with the site's actual purpose?

Like, hello? Try Reddit or something. *WE DON'T CARE.*


----------



## millenniumman75

Lucifer said:


> I forgot today was Friday the 13th.


And because February has 28 days, March has a Friday the 13th as well.

So does November.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Why do people register and post here just to ask us a question about something that has *absolutely nothing* to do with the site's actual purpose?
> 
> Like, hello? Try Reddit or something. *WE DON'T CARE.*


:rofl


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Derp post.


----------



## Wirt

i'm glad im a lightweight. 1 strong drink kicked right in


----------



## BAH

Be scared


----------



## millenniumman75

:time


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## calichick

Lololol I look a bit like Britt on the Bachelor, the chick who is on Chris' d*** every second of the day except my hair isn't ombred out like hers..do want..

And I'm skinny as **** like her as well.










#****yeaskinnyprettygirls


















I'm a fan. Just look at a man with those big pretty eyes, what more could he want..


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm quite proud of myself for not posting or talking about Valentine's Day. It was like any other day, as it should be for a single person.


----------



## AussiePea

Hmm perhaps going to bed at 6pm wasn't a great idea. Now wide awake at midnight and I have a full days work today starting at 8. I'll consider this practice for the jet lag I'll be experiencing a lot this year.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

My advice to my avpd 'ers is to dive in there.. And swim like ****. The fear and the thrill combined is exhilarating. Who knows what you could achieve driven on this? Just my two little cents.


----------



## BAH

Interesting day today


----------



## Elad

.....


----------



## inane

Oops... I just put my foot in my mouth and insulted my bf's culture, language, and people.

I'm from western Canada and part of the faction that holds some playful-not-really-playful scorn for French (my best friend referred to it as East Germany lol)... and I'm living in French Canada right now ._. I was musing how perfect my guy's English was to the point where it was considered native proficiency, then grumbled about how others aren't as bilingual as he is.

He replied that plenty of French people here speak it perfectly like him. Which made me realize what an entitled a-shole I am being.

LIKE I'M ONE TO TALK!!! I can barely speak a word of French! You don't go into a French city and complain that they don't speak English perfectly /facepalm 

I haven't made a single attempt to assimilate into the culture here, and the French Canadians have been the ones to be welcoming and accommodating to me (in my experience). Yuck, what a gross attitude I still have... and in honesty, it's still not completely gone. I still hold some irrational dislike for Quebec despite it having treated me so well.

This is what prejudice must feel like, perhaps a bit watered down, but still. Feel kind of ashamed of it. And I'm a visible minority too, lol. Man, so much pot calling the kettle black here for me :sigh


----------



## Ally

I wonder if Obama is enjoying his Presidents' Day


----------



## JustThisGuy

Why so cabin fever?


----------



## inane

Nightcrawler needs a sequel. I'm still thinking about that movie months later.


----------



## BAH

Text


----------



## SilentLyric

it's ok if you don't belong. belong to your talent. 

and belong to the few that love you. or want to.


----------



## Noca




----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> Hmm perhaps going to bed at 6pm wasn't a great idea. Now wide awake at midnight and I have a full days work today starting at 8. I'll consider this practice for the jet lag I'll be experiencing a lot this year.


You never answered where you were in that pic with the car. 
You weren't even in Australia, right?

.....and you had a cyclone nearby. :lol :eyes


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I feel like a romantic version of Christian Grey?


----------



## AussiePea

millenniumman75 said:


> You never answered where you were in that pic with the car.
> You weren't even in Australia, right?
> 
> .....and you had a cyclone nearby. :lol :eyes


I was in Malaysia! I'm off to France next month though, then England....then Italy...etc. Jet lag here I come!


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> I was in Malaysia! I'm off to France next month though, then England....then Italy...etc. Jet lag here I come!


 I noticed something was up with that picture :lol.
That'd be jet lag for me, too.

If Eastern Australia is 16 hours ahead of me.

*Noon Thursday already?! It's only 8pm Wednesday here

England is 5 hours ahead (you're losing 11 hours - on the other side of the world!)
France and Italy are 6 ahead of me.

Yep, that's jet lag. :yawn


----------



## IcedOver

I was trudging along on the side of the road in the cold and snow today. A middle-aged woman with a kid stopped and asked me if I wanted a ride. I declined of course, but for a moment I thought it was 1955. Do people still do that nowadays (who aren't guys looking to lure you)?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lel

The second the group saw me, they spun around and went the other way. Quite the self esteem boost, I must say. Ugh.


----------



## typemismatch

Android is rubbish compared to iOS. You can't even access your voice messages from the text message that tells you you have a new voice message.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I know you're a guy, but your avatar makes you look like a lesbian. Makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I was in an exceptionally ****ty mood today in biology. Very frustrated and having difficulty in resisting my urges to scream and flip tables over. I had to do a test, which didn't help. My biology teacher consistently implies that he thinks I'm a stupid idiot who can't keep up with the rest of the class. What a fool. I actually said "yeah, I'm fine, but obviously you think I'm retarded or something" out loud when he basically asked me if I was okay with doing the test that were doing. I'm not sure if he heard, or if other people heard, but I didn't give a **** to be honest.

There was a teacher's aid who was assigned to me a couple of weeks ago who I basically told to "piss off" last week. Today she came back after the short test and when I noticed, I cracked the ****s. I couldn't stay in that classroom or I'd have a mental breakdown. I told the teacher I was going to get a drink of water, with the plan to go even if he said no. He said yes, but he obviously wasn't too happy. ****ing hell I hate him. He's the same teacher who ruins the class just by triggering my fetish. My intention was to hang around the toilets to try and calm down, and I did just that. I didn't go back to class until the end of the lesson to get my things back. 

I hung around the toilets for a while before I realized that it wasn't a good idea for me to stay in there because I could be reported as missing which would warrant a call to home, which would mean less than pleasant implications for me. I went to the student services office and kind of just hung around there for the rest of the duration of the lesson, reading brochures about illegal drugs and laws relating to legal ages.

He obviously didn't care to find me, evidenced by the casual "you disappeared, what happened to you?" when I came back, which was fine with me. I plan to ignore him outright from now on, if he says 'hi' to me or whatever. I might even ask him outright if he thinks I'm stupid, then I'll start an argument that will put me in power over him. 

I've been emotionally unstable for the last few days at school. I've had 2 close encounters with mental breakdowns in a couple of days. I messaged the psychologist I see to get an appointment, and I think I have to go through the process of getting a damn referral before I get an appointment. A bigger window for a mental breakdown to occur, and a mental breakdown will secure my image as an unstable psycho who is also socially retarded and depressed.

I was shaking at lunchtime today. I cried a bit and hit my head possibly a little too hard, because it was sore for a while afterwards. I was worried for a minute I'd done some damage, but it was fine after a few minutes. My legs have the usual bruises and bite marks after some self harm. I had to make sure to stay completely still and calm if somebody walked by. I doubt anybody heard me talk to myself, saying things like "I love school, school's not torture at all" and "school is so much fun, I love it here. I want to live here" in a voice reminiscent of somebody having voices in their head.

I started crying and reverting from sarcasm to reality. 

Yeah today was a pretty ****ty day. Tomorrow should be better. Most of the classes I have tomorrow are non-tortuous, and one of them is actually pretty good for the most part. Yay.


----------



## AussiePea

Terrifying image. Cat 5 is the strongest there is, this is going to be brutal.


----------



## Perkins

I see you're still stuck in the 90's. I hope you trip on your skip-it.


----------



## Just Lurking

Perkins said:


> I see you're still stuck in the 90's. I hope you trip on your skip-it.
> [http://i.imgur.com/ZdUiXlR.jpg


Wow, there's a throwback.


----------



## Just Lurking

AussiePea said:


> [http://i.imgur.com/Vrj3Q4E.png
> 
> Terrifying image. Cat 5 is the strongest there is, this is going to be brutal.


Is that St. Lawrence right on the coast? They may get wiped right off the map.

I was reading a few news articles about it, and they were talking about "school closures" and "staying indoors" - umm, if you're on the coast with a Category 5 bearing down on you, then you shouldn't even be in the city, let alone worrying about whether or not school's in!


----------



## AussiePea

Just Lurking said:


> Is that St. Lawrence right on the coast? They may get wiped right off the map.
> 
> I was reading a few news articles about it, and they were talking about "school closures" and "staying indoors" - umm, if you're on the coast with a Category 5 bearing down on you, then you shouldn't even be in the city, let alone worrying about whether or not school's in!


It's now hitting built up areas:










Still a 5 and Yeppoon (yes, it's actually called that, but this is 'Straya after-all) is feeling the full brunt. Rockhampton is a densely populated area too and it's going to get nailed hard.

Fingers crossed, my sister lives in Gladstone too which is close.


----------



## calichick

Today was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo great.


This guy who I thought hated me, secretly despised me referred to me as "the model".

I was beaming inside today despite how dull my work is.


----------



## shelbster18

At first, I thought I heard the wind blowing really loud outside but it was just a plane.


----------



## Ally

Damn, why am I so cold?...oh right, maybe because I was eating ice cream when it's -22C outside :um


----------



## AussiePea

6 pack of beer on the way home? Aiiiiiiiight


----------



## Owl-99

Another hot weekend thankyou ****ing God.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm going to pick up my sister's stalker who came here from Australia at his hotel in Hollywood tomorrow morning..... I never thought I say words like that.


----------



## jsmith92

calichick said:


> Today was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo great.
> 
> This guy who I thought hated me, secretly despised me referred to me as "the model".
> 
> I was beaming inside today despite how dull my work is.


How I wish I was in great physical shape to have a girl refer to me like that would be great. Sadly it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Ally

I wonder what Mario ever did to be considered so super. No one ever calls me super


----------



## calichick

jsmith92 said:


> How I wish I was in great physical shape to have a girl refer to me like that would be great. Sadly it ain't gonna happen.


I am pretty fit...

Like a VS model only with a brain.

And a nice a** if I do say so myself.

----

Omg, the tensions between my guy and I at work today..he is always checking me out and I want to say hi to him and start a conversation cause I think he's so hot but still approachable....but we haven't talked in a few days since he introduced himself. He looked so fine today in white. Hm

He's so smooth and seems a bit co*cky. Kind of like myself.

We'll see where this goes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

An old friend wants to meet up with me sometime soon. I'd rather my family not knowing that I'm talking to him again, meaning that I'm not only going to have to find the motivation to get off my *** and catch up with him in person, but I'm also going to have to do it in a subtle way. I'm thinking I could just say that I'm going for a walk, and if I end up taking a while to get home, I'll just say that I just happened to see him and we talked for a bit. That should work fine. I'm not sure when we're going to meet up, though. It was originally today, but I postponed it due to the exceptionally hot weather and.. uh.. not feeling like going out. I don't want to avoid this opportunity though. It'd be a good way for me to talk to somebody outside of my family again.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Why Mega Man for the West and Rockman for the East? I mean, we like rock. We technically invented rock. Hrm... And the creator was even inspired by Western rock music. It's why Mega Man's dog is named Rush. You know, the band. It was his favorite band. :/


----------



## rdrr

I wish I was as invisible as you make me feel


----------



## Elad

when did mirrors become liars

these reflective hoes aint loyal


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ It's cool that this series concept has been done in England/France, USA/Mexico, & Sweden/Denmark, I wonder if there are others as well

~ It's weird when you're watching a foreign flick or series in which they are speaking multiple languages but you can't tell when the switch from one to another or recognize when certain characters are making comments about accents or pronunciation


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Venice beach is such a freak show. I love it haha. It's like the world's largest mental hospital just decided to dump off all their patients there. Some guy was walking around throwing weed in the air screaming, "Come and get it my children!". When I was leaving some random old lady just came right up in my face and said "Hatin' a** b*tches ain't got nothin' on me", then walked off. Another guy was running around screaming "I'm on LSD m*ther*****er!!!" This one guy even tried to cast a voodoo curse on me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I want to go to Venice Beach, CA.


----------



## millenniumman75

Halfway to zero


----------



## shelbster18

My bf's grandfather made him dress up just to go to the dentist. Lmao...Wow.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm a perpetual ****-up. Despite the fact that I fear and try to avoid embarrassment like the plague, I still get blessed with ungodly amounts of embarrassment, accentuated when other people are around, of course.

I can't believe I need pills to function like a socially competent human being. Unfortunately, I don't have access to the pills that would improve my ability to function due to being underage to provide consent on my own accord. Hopefully my mom will eventually see the light and provide consent for me to access those antidepressants.


----------



## Fey

The question sometimes dawns on me as to why I used to watch some of the shows I used to watch. Why the **** did I watch the biggest loser? The drama wasn't even that good and all they did was sweat, complain, lose weight and resist food. The temptation of watching moobs bounce out of place got the better of me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Hello Topshop, my old friend. I've come to talk with you again.


----------



## BAH

Week #3


----------



## calichick

I feel very happy.


----------



## Kevin001

If a foreigner gives birth on an airplane while flying over the United States the baby will be an U.S. Citizen.


----------



## LolaViola

Had Berry Crème Oreos for the first time today. They're weird.


----------



## kivi

When I was in 6th grade, two girls younger than me used to pinch my cheeks and say "you are cute". It used to hurt my cheeks so I hid myself when I saw them.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i'm surprised i haven't had a mental breakdown yet

yet

it will happen

it's merely a matter of time


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Starting tomorrow, I'm going to dabble with going vegan. It's the only way to stop myself from gaining weight with my current lifestyle.


----------



## probably offline

RelinquishedHell said:


> Starting tomorrow, I'm going to dabble with going vegan. It's the only way to stop myself from gaining weight with my current lifestyle.


I wonder how much easier it is to be vegan these days. I was a vegan between age 14-16, and at that time there weren't many options around. I remember how I usually had to eat salad for lunch in school(unless they specifically made something for me), and there were rarely any vegan options in restaurants.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another day


----------



## BAH

Another dollar


----------



## millenniumman75

shelbster18 said:


> My bf's grandfather made him dress up just to go to the dentist. Lmao...Wow.


I can understand the clean underpants in an accident deal, but clean clothes when you are going to slobber and spit on them?! I don't know.


----------



## AussiePea

It's going to cost me $200 in taxi's over the next 2 days because my car is being serviced and they have no hire cars available. Add to that what's going to be a mega bill for my car service and this is going to be a very expensive week.


----------



## coeur_brise

So I was at the library, picked up "East of Eden" then saw it was, like 500 pages and I was like "**** dat!" Changed my mind. I'm going with Grapes of Wrath. #knowsnothingaboutSteinbeckjustOfmiceandmen


----------



## shelbster18

millenniumman75 said:


> I can understand the clean underpants in an accident deal, but clean clothes when you are going to slobber and spit on them?! I don't know.


:lol I couldn't stop laughing about it and he just nodded his head at me. But it was sooo funny.


----------



## Fey

Going through vintage profiles on here as one does and seeing; Add me on MSN! on every second one. :lol Oh memories.


----------



## millenniumman75

shelbster18 said:


> :lol I couldn't stop laughing about it and he just nodded his head at me. But it was sooo funny.


Did his clothes turn out okay?


----------



## shelbster18

"


millenniumman75 said:


> Did his clothes turn out okay?


They did. He hates dressing up, though. He wore khaki pants with some striped collar shirt. It wasn't too dressy but probably enough to where he stood out at the dentist.


----------



## probably offline

Fey said:


> Going through vintage profiles on here as one does and seeing; Add me on MSN! on every second one. :lol Oh memories.


I miss msn :<


----------



## AussiePea

I regret not saving my msn logs, oh the nostalgia I have lost.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have death of the breath this morning.. And it's your fault that I ate curry last night. So texting me asking to come over, especially whilst I'm still in bed, may not play in your favour here. "Let's all chip in and we'll get this place sorted in no time!" Yes. Yes, we will.. I have a lot of heavy things to be moved coincidently.

Edit: I brushed my teeth, couldn't stand to leave it any longer.


----------



## Fey

probably offline said:


> I miss msn :<


So do I. ;_;


----------



## Owl-99

^ I don't


----------



## Perkins

"You need to register to be able to view pictures."


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I think that snow sticking on trees is very pretty. 
( It just snowed here last night ).


----------



## Kevin001

Why does my mom always open my mail?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My arm still has marks on it from yesterday's.. Ahem.. Scratching. How gr8! It vaguely looks like a rash.


----------



## calichick

Some people got a thing against getting hot or what?

Girl can't help a fellow person out, then what has the world been reduced to?


----------



## coeur_brise

Canker sore plus wanting to eat =not fun. it's like having a cone on your neck.


----------



## shelbster18

A bruise showed up on the back of my arm awhile ago. That's strange. I still have another one on my leg. It bothers me how they just randomly pop out of nowhere.


----------



## Dissonance

Guess I am just not normal anymore.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can't believe I did that.

Today in psychology class the teacher asked me a question and I just sat there and said nothing. I was so frustrated because literally everybody else had an (correct) answer. I was the only one who didn't, as usual. The one who failed.

Wow, I really am a massive failure, and school just loves to shove it in my face and remind me over and over and over and over again, day after day.. "you're a failure, you're a failure". After the embarrassment, I not-so-subtly scratched my arm with my pen. I barely cared who noticed. I scratched pretty hard too, my normal scratch marks go away in a few minutes. It's been over three hours and these marks are still pretty clearly visible. 

Nobody commented, but I didn't care who saw the marks. If anything, I was hoping that people would see them. I don't want to hide the physical suffering that school puts me through. School has it in for me and it is crystal clear. There has not been a single day out of the 22 that I've been at school so far that something bad hasn't happened, and this is what it will be for the entire year.

I ****ing loathe school, but I can't do a thing about it.

This is why I think about killing myself. I don't want to die, but I detest the things that I get put through at that sick, evil, disgusting, demonic place. SAS is probably getting sick of me expressing my paramount condemnation of the educational institution that constitutes the largest part of human lives for 12+ years, but ya know. School is tough to slog through every day, and I guess I just have to vent.

Anyway, I don't want to die, but since I have such low self esteem and an exceptional amount of mental issues that I can almost entirely attribute to school, I feel that death will eventually be the only option. I feel useless. I'm always anxious. I'm socially retarded. I'm depressed as hell. I don't fit in at all. And it's all thanks to school.

All of it.


----------



## Elad

girls who have ***, wide hips and some meat on their thighs ...










thighs are such an underrated thing. strong thighs are so hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


----------



## BAH

..


----------



## Zyriel

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## calichick

I want to meet a hot guy sooooooooo badly.

:sigh there's "cute" "boys" at my work, meaning I don't see them as men, they are mid to late 20s but they're kind of ---blandish. Like just average white guys. Most a bit too skinny for me.

I mean, I want a really handsome tall, brunette guy, a real man...not looking like he fell out of high school musical. With a job and genuinely nice and sincere.

Most guys are complete douches these days and not to be trusted.

God, if you're out there....a man..90$k plus and a Mercedes, works out 4 times a week and can mow a lawn.

Amen.

#praisethelord


----------



## Kevin001

Why are there so many lights in my area? I try to find a dark place to go at night but there are these bright street lights everywhere. Where is a dark alley when you need one?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Listening to a random game dev podcast in the background.

Everything's all chill, random discussion. Then suddenly.

BUT ARE GAMES ART?

And it's like the whole atmosphere changed. **** just got real.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

mlp fetish fiction tho

perfect for satisfying your colorful pony scat/watersport fetish needs


----------



## Elad

there are no biracial black girls in this country. srs










kill me now


----------



## Banzai

Where there's a will, there's a way. Time to get nitty gritty with these essays #determination


----------



## BAH

0


----------



## millenniumman75

117,*666 :evil :lol*


----------



## persona non grata

Is there a word for Krishna-centric metal?

They're calling this krishnacore, but this isn't punk and I can tell.

Edit:
By which meant the song I was listening to isn't punk, not that krishnacore isn't.


----------



## shelbster18

I'll be 22 in about a few weeks. Dang. Lol Hope I at least get to go somewhere on my birthday seeing as I hardly ever get to go places.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is Angelina Jolie so hot?


----------



## probably offline

persona non grata said:


> Is there a word for Krishna-centric metal?
> 
> They're calling this krishnacore, but this isn't punk and I can tell.


Aren't they basically straight edge hardcore bands, influenced by Krishna? I remember bands like that within the hardcore scene in the 90's.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I shall not indulge in herb this month


----------



## BAH

Alone is essential


----------



## persona non grata

probably offline said:


> Aren't they basically straight edge hardcore bands, influenced by Krishna? I remember bands like that within the hardcore scene in the 90's.


Pretty much. I find the evolution of that to be really fascinating, since hardcore is about the last kind of music I'd have associated with Krishna. After straight edge became a thing, somebody in that scene realized that their values were extremely compatible with those of the Hare Krishnas, and enough converted for 'Krishnacore' to become its own subgenre.

I think it's pretty cool that it exists.


----------



## Kevin001

It's amazing how much punishment the human body can withstand.


----------



## kivi

Our neighbor's daughter plays violin. I really like listening to her (you can hear it in your house).


----------



## rdrr

Maybe it's all part of a plonnnn


----------



## BAH

File #1


----------



## typemismatch

Kevin001 said:


> Why is Angelina Jolie so hot?


No, the question should be: why do people think Angelina Jolie is so hot?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so sketchy of late, gotta break out of this cycle


----------



## cosmicslop

For the past few days, it sounds like it's raining pineapples outside for 5 minutes and then stops and resumes a few hours later. rain is quite unpredictable here.

And why haven't I used Letterboxd until now? Easily ditched RYM for this. feel like a bad gf.


----------



## altghost

cant tell if broken bc poor life decisions, or poor life decisions bc broken
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. requires more thought.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just put my plastic tea mug in the microwave at work & when I returned it was cracked with a messy of hot water spilt everywhere. That's what my life is like, I go to do the simplest thing & in the end there's a mess to clean up. Either that or I'm just ridiculously moody right now


----------



## catcharay

Laughing at my bad luck for today - my first small car accident (not my fault) and it occurred at the worst timing...blah..Why couldn't she have looked before turning??


----------



## Ckg2011

It's amazing that people are allowed to conceive children without showing any type of proof that they can actually take care of them.


----------



## Estillum

the things that I have seen
Are turning me into a ****ty human being


----------



## Kevin001

Wow the pain feels so good


----------



## slyfox

Wish I could purify my soul and be a better person


----------



## BAH

10/10


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I hate match of the day I.D.S.T


----------



## Perkins

There's a weenie in my bed and he won't stop terrorizing it.


----------



## Ckg2011

Ugh...


----------



## coeur_brise

Those baby crackers weren't too bad, except they had this soapy aftertaste. I'm not sure I'd eat them if I were a baby. But then again, they don't have the refined palettes of such highly renowned adults who eat steak and fine wine, black truffle oil, or foie gras garnished with micro-greens drizzled with red wine reduction. Not to mention fried chicken. Now that's high class.


----------



## AussiePea

Oh, so the male molex pin which connects to the female molex pin actually needs to be installed into the female molex housing and not the male molex housing. Well, that wastes two molex connectors.

Molex.


----------



## BAH

0a21a3m3vm3b31ac


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

My boss has no idea that part of his hair is sticking straight up! I can barely contain my excitement.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My friend told me about how he had to have 'anti harassment training today' because the company he works for are a US company (apparently that's why,) and I thought it's kind of weird how international companies kind of exist in little bubbles in whatever country they are in.


----------



## Perkins

I just downloaded an app to help me sleep better and the narrator in it has the exact same accent as my dad and it's freaking me out.


----------



## Ally

^Welcome back man :b

Blueberry coffee is weird. I should never have boughten it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Thank you secret squirrel.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## minimized

I’m in an abusive relationship with life. It keeps beating the hell out of me and I’m too cowardly to leave it. Maybe I can drink myself to death.


----------



## typemismatch

Persephone The Dread said:


> My friend told me about how he had to have 'anti harassment training today' because the company he works for are a US company (apparently that's why,) and I thought it's kind of weird how international companies kind of exist in little bubbles in whatever country they are in.


I get anti-bribery training in the company i work for. Not sure if that's a standard thing in large companies or not :stu


----------



## blue2

minimized said:


> I'm in an abusive relationship with life. It keeps beating the hell out of me and I'm too cowardly to leave it. Maybe I can drink myself to death.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate my sh*t life. I feel like a caged animal.


----------



## slyfox

Looks like yesterday was the last day of the daytime high temperature being lower than freezing where I live :boogie Hoping I don't jinx this


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like Tokyo Ghoul is trying to not so subliminally influence me to drink coffee.. Hmmmm.


----------



## Elad

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel like Tokyo Ghoul is trying to not so subliminally influence me to drink coffee.. Hmmmm.


as someone caffeine/coffee dependent: save yourself while you still can

and wth at new chapter


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Elad said:


> as someone caffeine/coffee dependent: save yourself while you still can
> 
> and wth at new chapter


haha luckily I'm team tea and not a big fan of coffee.


----------



## BAH

Malfunction...this will now self-destruct in 10..


----------



## eveningbat

Ten o'clock postman, bring me a letter, ten o'clock postman, make me feel better...


----------



## calichick

Some guys get reallllly nervous around women...

I was talking to this guy on Friday and he had asked me a question and I was trying to explain the semantics of it and he was visibly shaking a bit, fidgeting and kept looking slowly from my eyes to my lips with short pauses in between, and I'm like, am I that frightening? Do I have something on my face that makes me look like one big ogre?

And this guy was younger so it's understandable but on the other hand, when grown men in their 40s with kids are afraid to speak/look at me as if I'm some aberration, it's like _dude_.

Dude.

No matter how drop dead sexy a guy is, sure my stomach is going to turn flips and sure I'm dying a little bit inside just looking at them, but when im speaking to them, I'll pull myself together, bat my pretty eyes and put on the nicest, most deceitfully unrevealing smile as possible. No shaking, no long stares. Hell I might even flirt out of sheer nervousness and say something absolutely stupid but I'd be as composed as possible.

Pull yourself together now boys.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Why is Angelina Jolie so hot?


'Cause she' MY age :wink
She's literally 16 days older than me. We were born in the same month!


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> 'Cause she' MY age :wink
> She's literally 16 days older than me. We were born in the same month!


I wonder what she thinks of Prince Charles.


----------



## Estillum

Heaven is a special place in hell where you can watch the people you hate get hurt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Estillum said:


> Heaven is a special place in hell where you can watch the people you hate get hurt.


I love this statement, laugh of my day


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder what she thinks of Prince Charles.


She'd hobnob with him, too......all that charitable stuff.


----------



## Ckg2011

I got nothing.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wonder what the show Friends would be like in now?


----------



## shelbster18

Time share is a weird nickname to give me. I've had even weirder nicknames, though. And I have so many nicknames that start with the first two letters of my name. On a bad day, I'm Scrappy Doo. When I'm in a good mood, I'm Schooby Doo. I can't think of all my other nicknames but most of them are funny.


----------



## huh

Lalalalalala...lalala.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I have to drink water before bed?


----------



## Equity

back in my daily demon and pumpernickel sandwiches we had to go outdoors out back to the second's thinking on. I mean every time I think about my family that time that they were staggering and stopping into the breach to the mountains in the news this other time news wires coming through, and it was plastic go around me. She was really scary, but I had to keep on trucking you know what I mean for the pushed can pop into the snow in the skin menaces to me component go on down to tell with me and I said no because I'm really scared you this really focus strange and then honored on the people they used to dig in the dirt in the pretty cool, but now were just lying around looking at our screwdrivers.

consumer scrutinies confusion to the desk to put too many in this incident is coming we didn't even need that many in the US liked him so you know the best in town. I got you a big old pickup truck and I was like I'm not even a ******* like you know what you're talking about. I am from the future and we are all going to fly into the future because the future, wants us economy, and then I got this monitor and it's not even covering much of the field of vision man was doing stuff a snake in the stuff, but then still life to the next anymore new go down in the Chinatown and Chinatown. 

You know what that is on outgoing information you when they had to the little yellow buttons and are never know what the Lebron's immunity when the camera is getting have an automatic they learn that in the future. They didn't even know back then you don't mean to say to Crowley into two this was ever perspiring into solitude tree behaviors and I was telling him a when we go back into town. We all have to gather together and eat a biscuits on 4 November housing whoa buddy this isn't something we have to eat biscuits with this is something we have to keep more biscuits with an outline wow that's pretty awesome. And he said you are making any sense and I said, you are making any sense don't even tell me what's going on because I am the best person in the entire universe don't even mess with me right now 

and this other guy says to me, he's like this is how he was this geezer you know this geezer he said want to be shredded wheat and I said, you know that was invented and other stuff happened. I came in remember what happened anymore. I remembered that I learned something today and it was interesting on that thing about no such thing as a fish pedicure remember what it was am so sleepy and I thought today was going you could do you know and like really good feeling that the only good thing have been really was. 

I saw a really nice video by Imogen and then that was the highlight of my day at is pretty sad is that girl she's going she do in that guy you know what he do when he do it real good with his camera. You know what I'm saying and I figured out what my favorite hair color is but I don't know statistically significant really because already knew I liked our plans don't know. I don't even know if the projects really going that well you know

if the guy said to the superior officer that one time and that one fictional episode of that one starship. He says he says to not on sort of evil guy. He says, will we ever be done with this project over well. The one guy says to the other he says were never going to be done 100% and we really matters. He wanted to get you want to get back to that one universe for Everything Was Way, East be before you in this or foster I must not I don't know if everything is conflated where you know I mean, and I'm not even using this equipment correctly that even cares. 

Just like elephantine persona to reaches the ground levels is going to rambling man what he was doing that the one skit you know the one where he says. I altered my are on that's it. I held her in my arms and that's it. And each selection. The camera mournfully. I don't know what it do what it does not put a thing and ate nothing but a thing. teaching on the flip side my mamma. JAMA. One.


----------



## IveGotToast

Just realized pi day will be extra special this year. 3/14/15

Maybe i should eat a slice and find the circumference of my pie at exactly 9:26 and 53 seconds.


----------



## IveGotToast

Just realized pi day will be extra special this year. 3/14/15

Maybe i should eat a slice and find the circumference of my pie at exactly 9:26 and 53 seconds.


----------



## BackToThePast

This inability to talk to people is getting quite out of hand. It's inexcusable being in the position I'm in. I need a new game plan. Winston Churchill supposedly memorized a bank of witty phrases to use. Maybe I should do the same.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate it when you binge on an older series only to find it ends on a cliffhanger with no resolution cause it was cancelled before a concluding season was in the works



blue2 said:


>


This is one of my favorite films/books, I've watched/read it so many times & it just gets better every time for me


----------



## Jcgrey

Life. Life is like a box of **** YOU!!!! 

No, No, yeah I'm ok


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm going to require bucketloads, perhaps schizophrenic levels of suspension of disbelief for a hint of progress.


----------



## AussiePea

IMO the key to happiness is not money, it's not love, it's not a life filled with holidays but it's a life where you have a strong sense of belonging, where you feel like you are part of something. I realised over the weekend after a lot of thinking that it's that sense of belonging (to a project, a team, a cause for example) which makes me happy, not when I have enough money to buy something I want or when I am on holidays.


----------



## BAH

A Foggy,boring day..


----------



## millenniumman75

**************
*118,000th post*
**************


----------



## Estillum

I really like the censorship system on this site. Better not to have it at all, but if you really need to I appreciate that I can still have the catharsis of typing out **** with out anyone having to see it.

As apposed to typing **** and getting your post deleted


----------



## JustThisGuy

I see a still on my computer of a highlighted book with yellow marker: I smell the marker. Weird.


----------



## Perkins

I...may have made too many cookies. :blank


----------



## Kevin001

Many people say you will go to hell if you commit suicide...... a person has to be suffering to commit suicide or have mental issues..... if God won't accept a person that obviously needed his guidance then so be it.


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## calichick

F*** me there are so many hot guys in the world.

#blessed


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to snap soon I can feel it.


----------



## Elad

no sex zone ♫
no sex zone ♫


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like I'm going insane. Is this psychosis?


----------



## Estillum

Where the doors all locked at night
Every creak is like cannon fire.


----------



## BackToThePast

90% of the time I draft a post a second thought crosses my mind. Is this really worth writing given the time I have? If it doesn't serve a personal therapeutic purpose my writing is really nothing but a validation seeking tool. Erase.


----------



## hoddesdon

essemsee said:


> rarely do I mean to be mean, it just comes off that way.


I know what you mean.


----------



## hoddesdon

Kevin001 said:


> I feel like I'm going insane. Is this psychosis?


No, it is just SA talking.


----------



## AussiePea

1 week until I go racing in the south of France. Dreams do come true after-all.


----------



## Elad

Basketball/polyester shorts are the best working out in, the only problem is after many washes it gets.. thinner? I'm not really sure, it just seems to drape over things a lot more.

and to be more specific I'm talking about my cock.

I listen to a lot of sexually charged rnb and such when I workout so I can get turned on fairly easily, especially if doing squats or leg movements. Now my go to shorts are like a little lighter than navy blue, which is probably the worst colour possible. The outline and shadows of my semi are SO clear its almost impossible not to notice, (downlights in the gym dont help either).

Full on imprint of my dick and some ball.. I've had gay dudes come really close or keep catching glances with me quite often and just put it down to having light eyes (quite feminine trait imo) but now I'm thinking its having the d on display.

and if you roll your eyes reading this like "oh yeah because the guys obviously want you huh". I've had too many experiences that are too obvious, and my gaydar is pretty accurate at this point. I've often doubted myself but then walked through the mall and seen the same guy working in the perfume section with diamond earrings etc.

tl;dr 

penis out in the world


----------



## SmartCar

Elad said:


> Basketball/polyester shorts are the best working out in, the only problem is after many washes it gets.. thinner? I'm not really sure, it just seems to drape over things a lot more.
> 
> and to be more specific I'm talking about my cock.
> 
> I listen to a lot of sexually charged rnb and such when I workout so I can get turned on fairly easily, especially if doing squats or leg movements. Now my go to shorts are like a little lighter than navy blue, which is probably the worst colour possible. The outline and shadows of my semi are SO clear its almost impossible not to notice, (downlights in the gym dont help either).
> 
> Full on imprint of my dick and some ball.. I've had gay dudes come really close or keep catching glances with me quite often and just put it down to having light eyes (quite feminine trait imo) but now I'm thinking its having the d on display.
> 
> and if you roll your eyes reading this like "oh yeah because the guys obviously want you huh". I've had too many experiences that are too obvious, and my gaydar is pretty accurate at this point. I've often doubted myself but then walked through the mall and seen the same guy working in the perfume section with diamond earrings etc.
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> penis out in the world


Wow.. that's quite a story, you have there :lol


----------



## Elad

SmartCar said:


> Wow.. that's quite a story, you have there :lol


Really? its not that far out there.


----------



## SmartCar

Elad said:


> Really? its not that far out there.


Probably not, so how does that feel.. having guys check you out? or are you used to it


----------



## Elad

SmartCar said:


> Probably not, so how does that feel.. having guys check you out? or are you used to it


Yes I am, guys tend to find me more attractive than girls do, or at least they are much more direct about it. Its because when I'm leaner/skinny I can look quite twink-ish, which is why I mention bright eyes playing into that as fairly feminine.

also due to the times I go to the gym and stuff I don't see/interact with women anywhere near as often as men.


----------



## SmartCar

Elad said:


> Yes I am, guys tend to find me more attractive than girls do, or at least they are much more direct about it. Its because when I'm leaner/skinny I can look quite twink-ish, which is why I mention bright eyes playing into that as fairly feminine.
> 
> also due to the times I go to the gym and stuff I don't see/interact with women anywhere near as often as men.


Hmm, interesting.. well.. hey, at least they think you're hot:b .. a compliment, is a compliment .. even if it's not from the desired group


----------



## Stilla

@Elad I can see how that'd happen. I guess most girls are taught to not be as forward and approach. Especially if it's after seeing a guy's dick outline. 

----------------





I think he focuses a bit too much on one having a positive self image since that seems to have been his own experience, and I don't think most people with SA have a positive view of themselves(?) but the overall message he gives is still good. Relying on others to define who you are is not really useful because who you are is separate from it. But he says it better.


----------



## eveningbat

Sigh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why does there have to be witnesses? I wish I could have just pulled that f****er out of his car and smashed his face in.

F***king honks at me for not driving out into oncoming traffic, then pulls up next to me and says _"What are you gonna do about it, you little b*tch?"_ People really have a death wish, I swear.


----------



## SmartCar

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why does there have to be witnesses? I wish I could have just pulled that f****er out of his car and smashed his face in.
> 
> F***king honks at me for not driving out into oncoming traffic, then pulls up next to me and says _"What are you gonna do about it, you little b*tch?"_ People really have a death wish, I swear.


Hmm.. to this day, i don't understand why some people are so hyper on the road, everyone's in a hurry to go somewhere, even when it's not an emergency:no .. & I concur with that statement, some people do ask for trouble.. even though, it's good to avoid violence if you can.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

SmartCar said:


> Hmm.. to this day, i don't understand why some people are so hyper on the road, everyone's in a hurry to go somewhere, even when it's not an emergency:no .. & I concur with that statement, some people do ask for trouble.. even though, it's good to avoid violence if you can.


It's not about that. It's the fact that all throughout my life, people seek out conflict with me for seemingly no reason. Everyone wants to fight me and I have no idea why.

What that guy did was completely unprovoked. He was a flatbiller douche of course. Those kind of guys will literally seek me out of a crowd for no reason and try to start a fight with me.


----------



## SmartCar

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's not about that. It's the fact that all throughout my life, people seek out conflict with me for seemingly no reason. Everyone wants to fight me and I have no idea why.
> 
> What that guy did was completely unprovoked. He was a flatbiller douche of course. Those kind of guys will literally seek me out of a crowd for no reason and try to start a fight with me.


Do you think it's based, on appearance/or body language? & sometimes guys like to size each other up, especially guys who appear tough, or something like that.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Noticing the more I do with people on a regular basis, the quicker my energy runs out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lalalalala


----------



## millenniumman75

Um, no.


----------



## Jcgrey

Cornbread


----------



## shelbster18

$25 just to get a copy of my medical records. It could at least be $10 at the most.


----------



## slyfox

Today felt like summer. Weird because it was only 39 degrees out when I went to the store. Must be the sun and hearing a lot of traffic outside the house


----------



## rdrr

I have a hankering for something in the chocotastic food group.


----------



## Ladysoul

millenniumman75 said:


> Um, no.


Um Yes !


----------



## Ladysoul

My 4 year old nephew rang me just to say... "Aunty i did diarrhea and my bum hurts, mummy put me special cream" 
:b haha gotta love em <3


----------



## calichick

Today was a relatively good day compared to yesterday.

I feel like I intimidate 95% of men though including a gay guy at my work who called me "model material" the other day but looks at me with sideway glances like, "Do not trust"

I mean literally like every, other, guy, I come across. There must be something inherently wrong with me or maybe I just come across as one big b**** who shalt not be approached less I lash out unwittingly at an unsuspecting male creature.

I pass the CEO today, I've caught him staring at me when I've had my back turned to him. And he twists his head to look at me and we make cordial greetings in passing today.

And I'm in the kitchen at work today, and there's the guy with the clean facial straps who's checking me out constantly and then there's the kinda nerdy taller guy who when I'm pretending to read a flier on the wall is just staring at me?

And then along comes this nice looking British lass at my work who greets his friend and then just full frontingly faces me. And most of these guys are the same ones who are always looking at me all the time but never talk to me :sigh

And I'm like wtf?

And then of course my guy, obsessive staring guy who sits within arms reach and looks over at me today and I'm like should I even bother? I've tried to have a convo with this dude on multiple occasions now it's just super awkward.

And there's tall blonde a stones throw away, not into that.

And then, there's Hemsworth guy. Probably like him the most at this point but I think I came across as so f***ing awkward within a month of knowing him and him trying to get me to notice him that he just gave up :sigh

I'm so f***ng awkward around men that don't approach me, I try to avoid eye contact or any contact whatsoever so as not to communicate too much of what I'm feeling at that moment and it all ends up as sh*t. *I feel smothered yet so alone.*

Is it even possible?

Laughed a Sh!tload today though.

Something I was thinking over, I can't be around people who are not so ridiculously funny...laughter...I could die laughing.

I just want a life of independence and I want to move and start on a fresh note and find a man a nice, attractive, funny, down to earth man who I can begin a life with. But I know this is a crutch and relationships are not the solve all solution and I am not so happy with my own self to be able to carry out a stable relationship. I'm just so lonely. I crave intimacy more than the thirstiest men around me. I'm probably the worst of them all...

Better yet, the weather is warming to summer and people all around me in relationships and coupled and are happier than ever...just makes me so sad that there are so many men around me yet not a drop to drink. Life is a b!tch


----------



## wrongguy

I saw on some tv show somebody said that if you have to poop in the woods, the best thing to wipe with is a round rock.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn, I can't believe how cheap rent is in Arizona. I could get a nicer apartment than I have now for half the price. California really sucks and I'm over it. I could transfer to the company's Tolleson location if I wanted to as well, so I'd have a job no problem. I wouldn't want to leave my lady behind though.


----------



## AussiePea

I just want pie.


----------



## typemismatch

Everything these days is getting smaller, meanwhile women's handbags are getting bigger. :con

[Edit] I have now done some research and my findings are below.










As you can see, that as of last year women can now fit over 400 curly wurlys in their handbag. This is up from only 1 curly wurly in 1985 when curly wurlys were huge and women's handbags were smaller.


----------



## BAH

No


----------



## Charmander

'Holy Gooseschnozzle' shall be my new phrase.


----------



## Crisigv

My fog lights are green before they warm up and turn yellow. I kind of want green fog lights now, they look so cool.


----------



## Ckg2011

Come on Summer.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

I would love to have some pizza right now. But it's 4 am here in Sweden so, no pizza for me.


----------



## blue2

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


> I would love to have some pizza right now. But it's 4 am here in Sweden so, no pizza for me.


Its 3am in Ireland but luckily I have cold pizza ...from earlier


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

blue2 said:


> Its 3am in Ireland but luckily I have cold pizza ...from earlier


Why are you doing this to me


----------



## blue2

ShannonTheLittleOwl said:


> Why are you doing this to me


Oh I'm evil didn't you know


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

blue2 said:


> Oh I'm evil didn't you know


Now I do.
(I am not an angel either. Shhh, don't tell)


----------



## meandernorth

Goodbye, snowpack. Thank you, rain.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do people talk so much?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Quittin' Time!


----------



## BackToThePast

There are days when I can hold my own. And then there are days when I completely forget how to talk like a normal human being. Phrasing, man. Work on it.


----------



## Owl-99

Clear skies and ..........................


----------



## BAH

The End of the world


----------



## calichick

Operation no more bullsh,tting around find a bf has commenced.

I'm going to invite my one single friend out
I am not going to shy away from male advances 
I'm going to try my best to come out of this rut
I am not going to think about escapist fantasies
I am going to smile more and force myself to think positively and surround myself with positive people
I am not going to be so picky when it comes to men black white tall short, I'm going to be open to the possibility of love

I am going to do it.

First comes going out more. If this b!tch wants to hang out with me or not, I find most women are not too keen on being around me, I think it has to do with the intimidation factor but [email protected]&! It I'll drag her out if needs be and coax her with my seductive manner.

Operation post birth control pill all the artificial hormones are nearly free from my body lets get life started again.

It's all about the mindset, put small steps in place in order to achieve your goals life is not just about sitting back on autopilot whining and complaining . Just do it.


Oh an I am also going to start curling my hair again cuz straight hair is for pansies 

Sorry. My breasts are looking pretty nice tho, f*** I am a pretty fine... Go out in the world with that mindset and you can accomplish anything..


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

If you type "socialanxietysupport.com" into the search box on reddit, to see what redditors think of this place, there are 20 results. The highest portion of those results, at 25% of the results, are in the subreddit r/nofap.


----------



## Kevin001

I could really use some ice cream right now.


----------



## Citrine

I high fived a fist bump...Was gonna go in for a fist bump but changed my mind along the way. I got confused and panicked :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Looks like I'm accidentally going to be out late at night in London on St Patrick's day, somehow this did not occur to me/did not know/realise before this point. Only me. 

I hope it's not too... Busy. :blank


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Oh that's not good. You are going to get hit by a drunk driver if you are not safe.


----------



## BackToThePast

Tempted to purchase Dr. Tung's Tongue cleaner. The first review left me awe-inspired.

The quest for a perfect pink tongue has now begun. Will it change my life like it did his? Hopefully so.


----------



## typemismatch

I wonder if Ed Balls will bring out a cleaner.


----------



## BAH

4K isn't necessary..


----------



## TenYears

I just got paid. Now I need to get what rhymes with paid.

And she's playing hard to get.

After I've already gotten her.

Wtf is up with that?!


----------



## millenniumman75

America, love your babies!


----------



## Elad

first 24 hours of my *[No Candy]* log.

need to cut out all this sugary stuff since I'm gaining weight a little too quickly and it really adds up on the grocery bills.

I really don't know whats wrong with me or why I'm so impulsive, I make some pretty horrible decisions money wise. Its like I know what I should do, what I have to do and say I'll do it.... then 2 hours later I'll do it anyway having completely forgot what I said.

only as I'm taking the bites will it occur me to, and even then I have the thought process of "oh well you're already 3 pieces deep might as well have the whole bag - and another after".


----------



## eveningbat

Today I have discovered that white chocolate with coconut scent is best to eat with green tea, while milk chocolate with hazelnuts goes great with black tea. Yummy.


----------



## BAH

None forever


----------



## blue2




----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> first 24 hours of my *[No Candy]* log.
> 
> need to cut out all this sugary stuff since I'm gaining weight a little too quickly and it really adds up on the grocery bills.
> 
> I really don't know whats wrong with me or why I'm so impulsive, I make some pretty horrible decisions money wise. Its like I know what I should do, what I have to do and say I'll do it.... then 2 hours later I'll do it anyway having completely forgot what I said.
> 
> only as I'm taking the bites will it occur me to, and even then I have the thought process of "oh well you're already 3 pieces deep might as well have the whole bag - and another after".


It's going to be autumn soon so it could be an early sign of getting ready for winter.

Scary thought - back to summer for you. I have a question since you are from New Zealand.

Did the remnants of cyclone Pam give you any wind? I saw it go toward your area.


----------



## huh

har har har. This thread needs to be at the top of the list.


----------



## AussiePea

I struggle to see the point in living if you're facing challenges on a day to day basis. Boredom is the worst.


----------



## BAH

0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The first person to name their kid Vance must have done so to spite those who name their kids Vince


----------



## huh

Bleep blorp beep


----------



## AussiePea

I should have known a place called "urbane hair and beauty" would be full of a dozen cackling woman and not a singles guy...apart from me. I could feel the burning glares of everyone in there as I was having my hair cut and it ranged from stunners to, well people who had been stunned a few too many times. I will say the service was great though, even got a hair bath with a massage included in the price. 

I'll return.


----------



## KelsKels

I would be so, so lost if the internet ceased to exist. Its what I do with 90% of my time. It's sad to realize just how insanely dependent I am on it.

Also.. I really need to find a new avatar. This one is ancient. I didn't even like Unity.


----------



## typemismatch

The geese, they flew. They flew, the geese. Who knew :stu


----------



## SuperSky

Welcome. Welcome to City 17. You have chosen, or been chosen, to relocate to one of our finest remaining urban centres. I thought so much of City 17 that I elected to establish my administration here, in the citadel so thoughtfully provided by our benefactors. I've been proud to call City 17 my home. And so, whether you are here to stay or passing through on your way to parts unknown, welcome to City 17. It's safer here.


----------



## BAH

Time to die


----------



## shelbster18

I think it's generous of my friend to buy me a new phone with unlimited Internet but then I started thinking that it seems a bit strange for him to buy me something even though it is a late B-Day gift. He'll be using like most of his money from his next job to buy me one. Something doesn't seem right about it but yay...new phone with unlimited Internet.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yay - rabbit food time! :yay


----------



## IcedOver

Another supervisor at my place gets calls in on the main line and transfers them often to other people. These other people are 5-10 feet away. You would think that she would memorize their extensions. However, every time, if transferring to a person, she'll ask them "What extension are you at?" This is like 4-5 times a night, asking what their extensions are.


----------



## Spindrift

I'm impressed with my ability to keep all of my food in my mouth when an unexpected sneeze hits.


----------



## probably offline

Spindrift said:


> I'm impressed with my ability to keep all of my food in my mouth when an unexpected sneeze hits.


I wonder if anyone has ever actually spit their drink out from shock, like in cheesy movies? Probably not.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Not from shock but in a car I could not resist laughing at something and did spit all my water out. I had to go home and change. I had put too much water in my mouth anyway though, I should not have drank that much it was hard to swallow.


----------



## blue2

probably offline said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever actually spit their drink out from shock, like in cheesy movies? Probably not.


They probably did in really olden times like can you imagine having a picnic by a gentle stream on a hot summer day in 1905 and one of the first airplanes flew overhead you'd definitely spit out your food and sit up straight up and say " by joe what on earth was that noisy contraption " but now everyone has seen everything


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I want to post on these boards more because I am bored and not ready for sleep, and yet I browse through the threads and am sorely disenchanted by what I see.


----------



## Owl-99

hesitation marks said:


> I want to post on these boards more because I am bored and not ready for sleep, and yet I browse through the threads and am sorely disenchanted by what I see.


Why not make your own thread?


----------



## Elad

72 hours of [NoCandy]










_It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate,
I am the captain of my soul._

yes, I take this seriously.

also when I let myself gain weight it seems to go straight to my face. brb looking like the missing link between humanity and the teletubbies.



millenniumman75 said:


> It's going to be autumn soon so it could be an early sign of getting ready for winter.
> 
> Scary thought - back to summer for you. I have a question since you are from New Zealand.
> 
> Did the remnants of cyclone Pam give you any wind? I saw it go toward your area.


thing is I do it year round, and yeah winter is coming .. I can feel it already










nothing out of the usual wind wise either.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sequoia said:


> Why not make your own thread?


Tbh, I think I would prefer to bake my own bread. Mmm fresh, crusty bread. Daily.

Here, have some crusty rolls man:










You want to know what's so special about these? They are rolls, but they are also knot rolls at the same time. Talk about a doughy paradox.

****.. I'm really bored.


----------



## BAH

Boring bored.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to try this Grimbergen Belgian Blonde tonight, I hope it's as good or comparable to Leffe Blonde like the customer suggested it is


----------



## cosmicslop

my lip sync battle weapon of choice would be kate bush's wuthering heights. along with all the dance moves.

edit: funny how the day you decide to say you don't care about what you look like and go out looking like a frumpy mess is the day you bump into run into an ex's friend you haven't seen for years. never going to underestimate the cruelty that is coincidence again.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I really need to break past the barriers and gather the energy to go to and see a good PT. Although I've lost a stone and a half now, my insecurites are still getting to me. At least if I can accomplish in getting something I want, I know il begin to feel better about myself. 

Im giving it 2 weeks to start up.


----------



## coeur_brise

In my sleep deprived delirium, i wish everything could smell like strawberry scented dreams. In other good news, someone actually talked to me at work. Gave a coworker baby shower gifts. They didn't think I was too crazy. And yep. Someone said, "Hi!" And more than hi. Only took a year and a half of course.

I still sell pieces of sanity for a living. Bluh.


----------



## huh

poo sticks :blank


----------



## typemismatch

I put my shoes on the wrong feet this morning, and I only realised a few hours later when my friend asked me why he had shoes on his feet - he didn't remember putting them on. Oops, I said, our feet look really similar and it was dark.


----------



## typemismatch

I awoke to the smell of goat meat
It was my imaginary pet goat Pete
He was struck by lightening
It was very frightening
Pete had pressed ctrl-alt-delete


----------



## typemismatch

You know those revolving doors you get. What is the point of them?


----------



## Elad

Wheel of Time book series feels like a poor mans LOTR, its so predictable and cliche at this point that my drive to finish is almost gone. I promised myself I would finish it (lol idiot) but its just not that good as epic fantasy goes.

4/14 completed. zzz. can't wait for the last ravens shadow book in may.

also

_no candy zone 
i know better, i know better_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer & Peanuts


----------



## Elad

first week of [nocandy]










frozen berries, sweet potatoes and pepsi max, you the real mvps. together we're gonna get through this.


----------



## Kalliber

BOw chika pow wow thats what my baby says mow mow moww


----------



## millenniumman75

:help


----------



## BackToThePast

Catch-22 of the day: I don't believe I deserve accommodations from my university's disability services when I compare myself to those who I think probably need it more. Even if I did, I'd be too anxious to walk in and request help.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Finally dared myself to make a snapchat.. It's actually quite fun.


----------



## tea111red

i want to start taking better care of myself again.


----------



## Ckg2011

Dennis our lives are in your hands and you've got butterfingers?


----------



## Cam1

New Muse is sick.


----------



## AussiePea

Now for 20 hours of flying!


----------



## diamondheart89

I kind of hate working nights.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I just realized I get paid 3 times next month instead of the usual 2. Thank the god I don't believe in.


----------



## BAH

01


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i thought about..... why does engine oil in a car engine.... not burn like the fuel does? its incredible hot in there and surely the oils becomes some vaporized and therefore burn?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'd be interesting to see a spy series in which the Russians are the good guys & the Americans are the bad guys


----------



## catcharay

Coffee on the rocks by the sea side is morning perfection. My kind of morning for everyday


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I want to go to Dublin.. Or save up for a short break in the sun, alone.


----------



## AussiePea

dontwaitupforme said:


> I want to go to Dublin.. Or save up for a short break in the sun, alone.


Dublin, Sun... Does not compute.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

AussiePea said:


> Dublin, Sun... Does not compute.


It really doesn't like. One is easy to get to.. But just, sun. <3 needs sorting out.


----------



## LoneLioness

Can you please get rid of that?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I seem to be slowly but surely learning spanish from my coworkers. Eso es una locura :/


----------



## BAH

0add4


----------



## rdrr

I don't even know myself at all, I thought I would be happy by now.


----------



## calichick

My boobs hurt so bad, they are swollen and tender and full and aching..I sometimes miss being on the pill, it took care of all these PMS issues.


----------



## blue2

My mind hurts cause I tore it on a jagged sky :|


----------



## coeur_brise

My pee is not dark yellow. This is good news. Drink water my friends. Sorry, that was weird. Ahem, aspire to drink more water and eat healthier so your body can go through less processing of waste materials.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh


----------



## BackToThePast

Tired of my roommate asking me to leave my room so he can have sex. I hope I get a single next year.


----------



## shelbster18

I can't believe my friend gave me a silver dime from 1944. It looks so awesome. I'm going to keep it but selling it would be a good idea. That's crazy to just give it to me if you can make money off of it. xD


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe my friend gave me a silver dime from 1944. It looks so awesome. I'm going to keep it but selling it would be a good idea. That's crazy to just give it to me if you can make money off of it. xD


1944 silver dime, I looked it up, worth only a little more than a dollar. That's not really worth selling, unless you had a collection of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've always found it a bit strange when people go beyond passing thoughts to predict how a film or TV series will go, I don't really care to try to guess the writer(s) thinking very much, I just like to watch it unfold


----------



## KelsKels

I just... can't move to Texas with my family. I absolutely can't. I am way too much of a far left hippy. I already constantly argue with some members of my family who are religious nut bags.. I'd never be able to stay sane down there. I feel horrible because I promised.. but I'm hoping to end up in Portland or Seattle instead. I'm already on the verge of hating everyone everywhere.. I can't risk losing my mind.


----------



## caelle

How long can I blame my bad mood on my period? PMS is the worst time for me mood wise. Usually my hormones settle down during my period, but I'm still mad.


----------



## shelbster18

Mrs Salvatore said:


> 1944 silver dime, I looked it up, worth only a little more than a dollar. That's not really worth selling, unless you had a collection of them.


Damn, my hopes and dreams are crushed now. I was told the most it could go for is $3,000. That's why I didn't look it up. Thanks for looking it up anyways. I was going to save it if I got a lot for it and use it for a place to stay. Life hates me.  Argh.


----------



## Heyyou

This thread is so weird, it literally makes you think about what you're thinking about at the moment, so that whatever you were thinking before, you're no longer thinking about. And so you're forced to "think" about something so that you have something to post.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

KelsKels said:


> I just... can't move to Texas with my family. I absolutely can't. I am way too much of a far left hippy. I already constantly argue with some members of my family who are religious nut bags.. I'd never be able to stay sane down there. I feel horrible because I promised.. but I'm hoping to end up in Portland or Seattle instead. I'm already on the verge of hating everyone everywhere.. I can't risk losing my mind.


Texas is more than just its stereotype, look into the culture of the specific location more. Like Austin, I know, is more liberal than most blue states!


----------



## KelsKels

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Texas is more than just its stereotype, look into the culture of the specific location more. Like Austin, I know, is more liberal than most blue states!


Yes... But all my family there is extremely conservative.


----------



## typemismatch

If pets have to have passports, what about animals in the zoo? And if zoo animals have passports does that make them British? Does the African elephant became a British elephant?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I need to break. Finally buckle under pressure. It's the only way. It's inevitable, but I'll be a better person for it. I hope.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ooooooh, the technology! :fall


----------



## diamondheart89

Spendin all night passing out hits to druggies. Bleh.


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG! I couldn't remember if I took my Paxil last night so I took some.....


Today, I am either on 15mg.....or THIRTY-FIVE :fall

.....I feel overly calm and tired :eek.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ruined my ten posts a day thing I had going on, was a good record to. Just felt like a braindead zombie most of today.. Will have to start again from tomorrow...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just took the garbage & rent cheque down and saw a sign on the bottom floor laundry room door that read: "this room is for laundry not for smoking weed", that was pretty random, lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

school is going to be even more nightmarish now. how can i possibly survive being at such a hellish place?


----------



## TenYears

If I wasn't sure that she would see it, I would probably have self-harmed by now.

No, wait, I'm sure I would have.


----------



## BAH

Không bao giờ


----------



## Ckg2011

I hate myself, I'm a pathetic loser and my life is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should have bought a cheap 6-Pack when I went out this morning


----------



## intheshadows

The most exciting thing I do is bowl in a league once a week and I'm bummed the season is over very soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why the hell do you watch the news if it stresses you out so much? What's more, why doesn't your devotion to God take some of the edge off, isn't that the point?


----------



## IcedOver

I've got a co-worker sitting five feet away munching loudly on very crunchy chips or something, the hand reaching in every two seconds and pounding them down. She does this every day with some kind of bagged snack. Loud crunching is a pet peeve of mine. She's not big on the lip smacking, but that's an even bigger pet peeve. Don't you feel that it's very bad manners to sit in an office that's as big as a small conference room (what it used to be actually), right next to someone and crunching like that when we have a break room five feet the other way?


----------



## inane

You can't afford to be losing right now.


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
** 119,000th Post! **
*****************


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Quotes about camembert & broken crackers & $16 orange juice & gooses...Canadian politics can be so amusing sometimes, lol


----------



## typemismatch

I bought the word rummage today. It cost me 50 pounds of the finest sterling. Nobody is allowed to use tha word rummage now without my permission.


----------



## Estillum

☭☭☭


----------



## AussiePea

I really don't understand napping during the day, is it people who get little sleep at night? I always feel awful if I nap during the day, it doesn't refresh me at all, I just feel groggy and out of it.


----------



## hoddesdon

If no-one is logged-in to a website, does it really exist?


----------



## hoddesdon

Canadian Brotha said:


> I just took the garbage & rent cheque down and saw a sign on the bottom floor laundry room door that read: "this room is for laundry not for smoking weed", that was pretty random, lol


So are you throwing the rent cheque out with the garbage or washing it?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

hoddesdon said:


> So are you throwing the rent cheque out with the garbage or washing it?


Rental office is across from the garbage bin and you walk past the main floor laundry room as you go out but I wouldn't mind burning the rent cheque in front of the landlord and laughing in her face, that'd be good fun


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

When did chores start to be a bad thing? Does anyone remember being a kid, playing with toy vacuum cleaners and toy houses doing housekeeping. And now it's the last thing you want to do.


----------



## inane

87 pages of posts in two days, for one thread. Impressive.


----------



## Estillum

"There's something terribly weird about the standard fantasy setting, not least of which the fact that the phrase 'standard fantasy setting' can be uttered without irony. Look at this, we're a civilization so steeped in escapism that we've managed to find mundanity in something that doesn't exist and never will, whatever your Other-kin friend might say."


----------



## rdrr

The same users reply in the same types of threads, almost on cue.


----------



## Kevin001

Its so sad to see most of us waste the little time we have. People are suppose to live life to the fullest, live like today is your last. Damn SA.


----------



## Ckg2011

Ugh...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 of the first 3 customers today were morning drunks...I wish it was me on that vibe, lol


----------



## typemismatch

I lived today like it was my last. I got my will in order (all money goes to local bees). I cleaned the house and cancelled the TV subscription. I ate the seven yogurts in my fridge and consumed the nearly full bottle of tomato ketchup. I drove to the undertakers and waited outside. All the while listening to the audio book of Ulysses. I wrote some instructions: Cook at 600 for 20 minutes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the order arrives by Friday instead of next week, fingers crossed


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> When did chores start to be a bad thing? Does anyone remember being a kid, playing with toy vacuum cleaners and toy houses doing housekeeping. And now it's the last thing you want to do.


It started to be a bad thing when I got too much stuff/junk. I thought those purchases would make me happier....haha.


----------



## typemismatch

These oranges say easy peel, but they aren't easy peel. It says to phone the number on the sticker before peeling. I phoned the number. The person on the other line sounded far away, disinterested, from another world. Or perhaps from another dimension. I couldn't tell whether male or female, old or young. They seemed to already know my name. I had to answer a series of strange questions. Finally the line went dead. I still can't get into the orange.


----------



## typemismatch

I call again. This time no ringing. There is a wind, a wind that has been blowing for thousands of years. A desert wind. The images of the desert come to me, the sand as rain, and through its melancholy a memory flickers of a time before the sandstorm, an orange tree in the distance against the bright blue sky. The image flickers and fades, is consumed once again by the the relentless winds, and I find myself stood there, bent to the winds, face turned against the blinding stinging sand. I must go on.


----------



## Equity

typemismatch said:


> All the while listening to the audio book of Ulysses.


Hey I've done that :O At one point I yelled out loud at the narrator in the book to just shut the f up, but I got through the randomly linked thoughts and such. The Calypso bit where that guy eats a kidney and then talks to his wife seemed emotionally realistic and moving to me. As if I almost felt like I had that memory.. I would like to have been that guy.


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## typemismatch

Callsign said:


> Hey I've done that :O At one point I yelled out loud at the narrator in the book to just shut the f up, but I got through the randomly linked thoughts and such. The Calypso bit where that guy eats a kidney and then talks to his wife seemed emotionally realistic and moving to me. As if I almost felt like I had that memory.. I would like to have been that guy.


Oh, I've not read it yet. But I want to before I die. Which is why I'm hurriedly listening through it on audio book in this particular scenario. Would you recommend it?


----------



## millenniumman75

I still don't know what "vetted" means, but I am sick of hearing that word already.


----------



## Equity

typemismatch said:


> Oh, I've not read it yet. But I want to before I die. Which is why I'm hurriedly listening through it on audio book in this particular scenario. Would you recommend it?


I used to try to get people to just listen to the guy with the kidney bit, I thought it would be moving in some different way that usual to them. He also talks to his cat. It's like becoming that guy and feeling somewhat contented about life and it's routines, somewhat happy. It's a good book because of that I think, that it can have that contented feeling so effectively reproduced in the reader's mind. Maybe it would be good for a depressed person to read really.


----------



## tea111red

One day.....I will be laughing at .....something.


----------



## kivi

I have 3 exams today: chemistry, geography, literature.


----------



## leave me alone

Just realised I don't have a single post on this site in 2014.


----------



## slyfox

Blueberries are very tedious to eat when you are a person like me who has to inspect every single one for bad spots


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Lol, that's not at all what I said..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate the presumption that a college/university degree equates to a decent paying job/career


----------



## tea111red

hhhhhheeeeellllllllppppppp


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> hhhhhheeeeellllllllppppppp


Okay how can I as an internet weirdo from half ways cross the world help ...?


----------



## tea111red

blue2 said:


> Okay how can I as an internet weirdo from half ways cross the world help ...?


hehe. i'm just frustrated and whining. people are pretty limited in what they can do for me on here, i know. i just wish i had help irl or something.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish there was a really realistic Monster Truck video game out for PS3 and PS4. :yes


----------



## TabbyTab

An annual sas meet up thing would be pretty rad


----------



## Crisigv

Kinda curious why a guy who was all alone in his truck and on the road (until I pulled up) would do a burnout right beside me. lol


----------



## BAH

0a12bfk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Free beer rules


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I should become a bigger liar.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> hehe. i'm just frustrated and whining. people are pretty limited in what they can do for me on here, i know. i just wish i had help irl or something.


Well what's going on? Want to talk about it?


----------



## SuperSky

What the actual ****, brain?
I just read the thread title "Does social anxiety make you clumsy?" as "Does social anxiety make you climax?"

Oh baby, oh baby, oh baby.


----------



## BAH

ກະລຸນາໃສ່ ຈໍານວນ


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looks like my order may arrive today which will be sweet


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Wait til it kicks in.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Everything will be ok eventually


----------



## Smallfry

I want to have a barbeque


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Well what's going on? Want to talk about it?


Hey, thanks for offering to help. I'm okay right now. When I posted that I guess I was frustrated by not having the right tools to cope w/ disappointments and my moods. I think I just need to learn better coping skills and patience for things to get better. Not entirely sure how to go about that, lol.


----------



## TabbyTab

Why do old people always run for president


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was home and awake when Canada Post claims to have attempted delivering my package


----------



## Estillum

Where do snake penises go when they're not using them?
Is there a pocket dimension somewhere that exists solely to hold not in use snake penises? 
Can I go to that dimension?


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't believe I took another nap.


----------



## jlscho03

Hm, cute guy from Walmart wasn't there today. Darn.

(also)

Hm, I'm not ever gonig to see that cute guy on the bus again with this new job I've got. Darn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The pepper in this dish is making me sweat like a mad man, it's fantastic, I love it!


----------



## calichick

I feel inhibited. Dead inside with a pretty exterior.

Doesn't say much in the end. I wish I had answers. I have faith but it's dwindling.


----------



## BAH

12345678


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1 hour until I teach my very first guitar lesson to 8 & 13 year old girls, can we say anticipation anxiety? I hope it goes well


----------



## Stilla

^ Good luck that sounds awesome!

------

It's weird how the smell of people you've hung out with just sort of lingers on you even though you've only hugged them. It's been so long since I've hung out with people I forgot that happens. Sort of want to take a shower though because it feels like they're still here so I can't relax. :afr


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I genuinely believe that taking those "16 personality" jungian style tests depend on your mood and where your at in life. When I first started taking them, I scored INTP, then ESFP.. But now after a few goes and tallying up, I seem to be getting ENTJ. Interesting.


----------



## rdrr

All of my kindness, is taken for weakness


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I was rich I'd be even more of a recluse than I am now


----------



## millenniumman75

Is this advertisement racist?


----------



## calichick

5 star villa; tropical paradise; lounging on pristine remote beaches: my summer.

I am so mentally and emotionally drained I may be tempted to not come back :no


----------



## Equity

If the whole world is a garden, I shouldn't neglect it. I shouldn't search for a certain promising walled off section of the garden, and let the smaller bits of it wither forgotten as well. It may seem harder to enjoy it in pieces, but I can visit other's gardens to discuss and marvel at their unique plants there, and I can even help them out with the weeding sometimes.


----------



## eveningbat

Tired, sleepy and with a headache, I am going to bed now.


----------



## inane

I wonder what the appeal of Asian women is. I'm Asian myself and moved to a city with a predominately white population, and have gotten comments to the tune of, "You're Asian, you won't have problems with dating." :sus


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Had a few off days where I've been naturally inclined to crawl back into the habitat of blankets and lounge pants. Given my head a shake and ready to get back into things tomorrow.

Loving the block and delete option on my phone.


----------



## typemismatch

The phone rang. A Hitchcockian ring. Loud, shrieking, insistent. An old phone, it seemed to have been torn from the very fabric of the past, brought here for this very purpose tonight, right here right now, to mock me, to dare me to answer it. To terrorise me. It was calling me. It. The phone. This thing. Not someone. I had to answer it, I knew that. So did the phone. What would happen once I answered had not yet been decided. Fate was waiting poker-faced, and I was staring into the abyss.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

typemismatch said:


> The phone rang. A Hitchcockian ring. Loud, shrieking, insistent. An old phone, it seemed to have been torn from the very fabric of the past, brought here for this very purpose tonight, right here right now, to mock me, to dare me to answer it. To terrorise me. It was calling me. It. The phone. This thing. Not someone. I had to answer it, I knew that. So did the phone. What would happen once I answered had not yet been decided. Fate was waiting poker-faced, and I was staring into the abyss.


"seven days."


----------



## Ckg2011

The world needs Krampus.


----------



## mattmc

whiterabbit said:


> If only I wasn't a worthless c**t.


That's how I think about myself every day.


----------



## Equity

I thought this had been noticed for a second.


----------



## Ckg2011

Why do Lego's cost so much? Seriously why are these little blocks so expensive? Makes no damn sense.


----------



## hoddesdon

If no-one is logged in to a website, does it really exist?


----------



## typemismatch

dontwaitupforme said:


> "seven days."


What does it even mean?


----------



## typemismatch

Ckg2011 said:


> Why do Lego's cost so much? Seriously why are these little blocks so expensive? Makes no damn sense.


Oh I forgot about this, I forgot American folks said Legos. May I suggest you all take this rogue s and put it at the end of math instead. Problem solved. :banana


----------



## typemismatch

It seems I have sas diarrhoea. Boy, that's a tricky word to spell.


----------



## coeur_brise

typemismatch said:


> It seems I have sas diarrhoea. Boy, that's a tricky word to spell.


How do you get sas diarrhea? Is it like.. you ate a bad post? hehe.

Random thought: The Twins boggle me more than words can express. Why Twins though? whyyyyyy??? Mirror images making me as confused as a mirror funhouse. Sure, I get the duality thingimabobber. Twins, twins. But... argggh. They rule over communication, isn't communication supposed to clear everything up? Somewhere Castor and Pollux are giggling at me. Mercury's flying in the air. Ahhh fark, I'm just getting more and more incoherent by the day.


----------



## Estillum

Break your bones to punish the skeleton inside you


----------



## typemismatch

coeur_brise said:


> How do you get sas diarrhea? Is it like.. you ate a bad post? hehe.
> 
> Random thought: The Twins boggle me more than words can express. Why Twins though? whyyyyyy??? Mirror images making me as confused as a mirror funhouse. Sure, I get the duality thingimabobber. Twins, twins. But... argggh. They rule over communication, isn't communication supposed to clear everything up? Somewhere Castor and Pollux are giggling at me. Mercury's flying in the air. Ahhh fark, I'm just getting more and more incoherent by the day.


wonderful post. (imho i suppose)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I probably set a new record for awkward encounters everyday


----------



## Akashic Records

If we zoom out from earth, we reach interplanetary space, which is the space between planets. If we continue to travel further away from our solar system we reach interstellar space, the space between solar systems. Keep on going even further and we'll eventually reach the end of our galaxy, at which point we've reached intergalactic space, the space between galaxies. But, in the universe there are huge clusters of galaxies, and we're still in such a cluster. If we keep on going we'll eventually reach the end of our galaxy cluster, at which point we've reached a void, which is huge empty space between galaxy clusters.


----------



## hoddesdon

^ I must remember that on my next space trip


----------



## hoddesdon

President Obama has said that America expects Iran to respect Iraq's sovereignty


----------



## coeur_brise

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I must remember that on my next space trip


One of earth's satellites (Voyager I) hase made it out into the heliosphere, the outer edge of or solar system. Interstellar! My brother told me that, btw. I'm not smart.


----------



## typemismatch

So much space, it's hard to know what to do with it all. One thing we could do is ship the 40 million tonnes of cucumbers China produces every year into space. Yet again yesterday I had to pick slices of cucumber out of my tuna sandwich. Let's have a look at the four biggest cucumber producers:

China :sus
Iran :sus
Turkey :sus
Russia :sus

Four fine countries right there.


----------



## typemismatch

Ok so here is my movie idea (or it could be a play or musical). Evil Bolivian (I typed villain and my iPhone changed it to Bolivian lol). ...so we will go with Bolivian. An evil billionaire Bolivian villain (ebbv) buys cucumber companies in America, Russia etc. However the Chinese have been increasing production of cucumbers (they already produce over 60% of the world's cucumbers). This causes a fall in the price. The ebbv hatches a plan to nuke China thereby creating a shortage of cucumbers and driving up market prices in the rest of the world. Actually this could be the next James Bond. We'll get Luther van dross to do the theme tune.

That pesky evil Bolivian dee ta dee
Tries to kill a billion da ree da


----------



## typemismatch

Actually I've written several posts on this in the past, but it's an important subject.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Oops.


----------



## moloko

Akashic Records said:


> If we zoom out from earth, we reach interplanetary space, which is the space between planets. If we continue to travel further away from our solar system we reach interstellar space, the space between solar systems. Keep on going even further and we'll eventually reach the end of our galaxy, at which point we've reached intergalactic space, the space between galaxies. But, in the universe there are huge clusters of galaxies, and we're still in such a cluster. If we keep on going we'll eventually reach the end of our galaxy cluster, at which point we've reached a void, which is huge empty space between galaxy clusters.


What if planets are quarks, stars protons and neutrons, galaxy clusters atoms, and beyond that are molecules, cells and so on and we are all part of a massive organism...

... called GOD!!!!










I need to sit down for a moment.


----------



## huh

I love her threads...they make me laugh. :eyes


----------



## calichick

I feel like I need to give SAS another little taste of 'model style'


Each year it's piece by piece, bit by bit until the full REVEAL :teeth


----------



## typemismatch

The term buried at sea isn't really that accurate. It's not like they send a couple of divers down with spades. Tossed into the sea is more accurate. Obituaries would be more entertaining if they ended with the words: he was tossed into the sea.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

What a waste of time it was to go to that strange meeting.


----------



## Perkins

I can't believe it took me this long to realize how much Scott Stapp, Chad Kroeger, Gavin Rossdale all sound like Eddie Vedder. :? Dude, you spawn the worst singers. It's no wonder why I hardly ever warmed up to PJ.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i was typing like a bo$$.
this isn't even my best run (103 with no mistakes).
i've gotten so proficient at touch typing that i can effectively type quickly while not looking at the screen or keyboard, and i can even detect mistakes. is this a talent? lol

edit -








new best lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Half a work day
Five hours sleep
The other half. :fall


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm glad I was watching the news just now, I had totally forgotten that the Canadian Dollar isn't on par with the US Dollar & I need to make that calculation before I place that order online


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Yeah, alcohol just doesn't mix well with you. Chin up ked.


----------



## Estillum

"Comic books are no place for freedom of expression!"


----------



## millenniumman75

Péntek (Friday), here we go.........


----------



## BAH

Các


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a prick, I made a reasonable offer


----------



## dontwaitupforme

That wasn't actually my intention, but I appreciate the effort. 

Have fun.


----------



## huh

More beer...MOAR!!


----------



## blue2

We are leaves on the tree of life we may all have a different perspective but we will all fall and become nutrient rich compost its like a drug for the tree to snort up its root :/


----------



## Ckg2011

There should be more movies with Dracula, Frankenstein's Monster and Warewolf in them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

all it's missing is grated parmesan cheese


----------



## InimitableJeeves




----------



## inane

are you having fun
are you seeing anyone
yeah i've been busy too
i hope i'm not keeping you

yeah i'm doing fine.
you just came to mind.
i guess it's just that time of year..
it's strange that you're not here.


----------



## Estillum

"6 jobs, 9 cars, 80 summers, and you're done."

Nos tastes like liquefied dog ****, but god damn if that commercial doesn't get to me..


----------



## inane

Dogs smile :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not enough beer...in other thoughts, I find it strange when people with seemingly perfect social skills claim to be awkward. My coworker said that about himself today & it just didn't compute in any way whatsoever


----------



## Ntln

Australia is the Morrowind of real life


----------



## InimitableJeeves




----------



## Estillum

Vinebooru Has to be one the best places for random nonsense art, especially if you don't follow the streams, it's an absolute joy to behold

Some Choice Examples

http://img.booru.org/vinesauce//images/22/4c5afa6785bd822bd985ebf425997159a16152e3.png

http://vinesauce.booru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=28747

http://vinesauce.booru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=30067

http://vinesauce.booru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=30572


----------



## Estillum




----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - here we go....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Choke, croak, & have done with it


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> Choke, croak, & have done with it


It needs to rhyme, like a rap.

Choke
Croke
That's all she wrote!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

millenniumman75 said:


> It needs to rhyme, like a rap.
> 
> Choke
> Croke
> That's all she wrote!


I thank you for your poetic correction, lol

However, for a rap it'd be:

"Choke, then croak, for thas all she wrote, and I'ma make sure how you broke is an eva lastin' joke,"


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> I thank you for your poetic correction, lol
> 
> However, for a rap it'd be:
> 
> "Choke, then croak, for thas all she wrote, and I'ma make sure how you broke is an eva lastin' joke,"


:high5 Awesome!


----------



## inane

My neighbours downstairs and their f-cking drums, geeze.


----------



## inane

The more things change, the more they stay the same :sigh


----------



## typemismatch

Chuck Palahnuik?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why are shoelaces always longer than they need to be? Who the hell decided the standard? I'd like to take the extra length and wrap it around their neck, show them it does have some use...and if you're wondering why I'm snapping about shoelaces it's cause I'm in a pissy mood and they are pissing me off


----------



## BAH

Insert Coin


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"**** The World For All It's Worth,

Every Inch Of Planet Earth,

**** Myself, Don't Leave Me Out,

Don't Get Involved, Don't Corner Me"


----------



## Banzai

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 9 days to do essay plan ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . Screaming over, time to get a grip.


----------



## calichick

Sometimes, i just wish I had someone else's life.

Wish I had friends, or a boyfriend, or the willpower and initiative to smile and strike up a convo with the cute guys who have been checking me out.

And I've been trapped. I've been trapped by inhibitions every guy that has ever liked me its all fallen through the cracks.

It's nice having a steady job but without love there seems to be nothing.

I'm feeling a numbness creep over me like I am slowly dying inside from misconstrued intentions and frustrations, and people are kind of all fading into the background. It's an out of body experience and I need a shock to pull me back down.


----------



## rdrr

I think I might have a sleep issue. More recently getting 3 hrs a night if that then crashing during the day, not good at all.


----------



## rdrr

Pushing yourself to socialize, meeting new people, to only be met with shallow interactions, can be frustrating.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

^^

Agreed.


----------



## 3 AM

Why isn't there a middle finger emoji................


----------



## coeur_brise

I just had a dream that Jimmy Page tried to hit on me and make a move on me physically. I didn't know whether to be flattered or creeped out since he's not a youngster anymore, he's like 71, which looking back on it is pretty icky. But anyway, it was like I was watching myself interact with him yet at the same time fan-girling like mad. There was even someone who had "Led Zeppelin cash." And I wondered if it still had value. We all were at some sort of gathering and he was the host.

Then he did a performance with a different band, obviously with younger people, and I was like, "This isn't the same without Robert Plant." Later on, I was wanting to impress him so much by listing all the albums I've heard including the 'Black Album' which doesn't even exist. then I'm like, "didn't you do Houses of the Holy? I thought that was cool cover art" And he was half-ignoring me, half looking for cover art and such. He said he needed a model for something and I was totally like, "Please pick me." Then he was like, "Ok, I'll pick you to re-play the role of Rose from the movie Titanic.. which will be my next cover art" It was the weirdest dream ever. And he's aged so much.


----------



## Banzai

Life (essays) would be easier if I spent less time thinking over decisions


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The whole point of trying to use that readily advertised pay online & pick up in store option was to make it so the bike I want is built & ready to go when I head to the shop. It's a pretty useless feature to advertise if it doesn't work & the customer service people don't know why...ended up ringing the store and asking the lady to leave a note for the bike techs to build me the one I want & ring me when it's ready, ridiculous indeed


----------



## inane

I found myself excited to go back to Vancouver for the sunny weather.

You know, life is weird.


----------



## typemismatch

I hope people don't mind, I would just like to say a few words.

trees harbinger the


Thanks


----------



## meganmila

http://www.online-therapy.com/social-anxiety/test

The emotional part describes me so much. It sucks.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

meganmila said:


> http://www.online-therapy.com/social-anxiety/test
> 
> The emotional part describes me so much. It sucks.


Me too, and "Fear that others will notice that you are nervous" is a big one for me too. Today actually, I found myself worrying that when I was answering phones I would be too obvious about being nervous about answering the phone. I hate reading symptoms lists, they make me think about experiencing them.


----------



## Cam1

29$ well spent. Trying to force myself to get out and do things around other people. Also, Alabama Shakes new album is fantastic. Really cool band. She has a great voice.


----------



## Cam1

rdrr said:


> Pushing yourself to socialize, meeting new people, to only be met with shallow interactions, can be frustrating.


I notice this as well. Lots of sifting through these shallow interactions required to meet people worth socializing with. It is pretty frustrating, mainly because the effort required is mentally exhausting.


----------



## moloko

Cam1 said:


> 29$ well spent. Trying to force myself to get out and do things around other people. Also, Alabama Shakes new album is fantastic. Really cool band. She has a great voice.


How was Incubus? Did they play any old songs?

Well done btw, going to this concert.


----------



## Cam1

moloko said:


> How was Incubus? Did they play any old songs?
> 
> Well done btw, going to this concert.


The festival is next weekend, but I bought my ticket today. I'm looking forward to Incubus the most out of all the bands playing. I hope they play a lot of their older songs. They released a new song from their upcoming album recently and it's okay, but not the same as their older stuff. It's like an all day thing and they are headlining, so the set should be pretty deep. Looking forward to it.


----------



## moloko

Cam1 said:


> The festival is next weekend, but I bought my ticket today. I'm looking forward to Incubus the most out of all the bands playing. I hope they play a lot of their older songs. They released a new song from their upcoming album recently and it's okay, but not the same as their older stuff. It's like an all day thing and they are headlining, so the set should be pretty deep. Looking forward to it.


Post an update if you can remember by then. I'm actually curious to know what they play nowadays. Good ol' Incubus. Still have a t-shirt of them, drawing of Boyd.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My awkwardness aside that jam session went well and was fun


----------



## Stilla

That bittersweet feel when a teenager hits on you even though they never did when you actually were one and that's when you wanted them to.


----------



## Xisha

I'm going to regret not sleeping when the sun comes up.


----------



## KelsKels

Why are all the dresses I love sold out? I want. So much. :'(

Wouldn't mind having her legs either. Dayum.


----------



## rdrr

typemismatch said:


> How is Blindness going? I've been meaning to read more Saramago. The only thing I've read is Death at Intervals, which I found rather too whimsical.


It is an oddly written book, almost like a stream of consciousness, but I feel like the theme of the book has a deeper meaning than the story on the surface. It seems to drag a little.


----------



## calichick

im highly irritated by the fact that men can be such pigs, and it's one thing to disguise your true nature in favor of discretion and general human goodness but 95% of the men who flirt with me/check me out/are up in my business are TAKEN- assuming this is a common frustration for other women as well.

1. For one, this is RUDE in the name of fidelity and learning self-discipline.
2. For two, it shows a complete lack of control and just makes men look like horny pigs 
3. For three, it sucks on MY part that it gives me false hope from the outset and upon learning their name weeks later and being able to Google/Facebook them and see their status and be like d'aww another one bites the dust - is just cruel and unusual
4. Question- if you are with a woman that you are so completely enamoured over, why would you feel the need to even gawk at another woman or come on to her? IS this some type of game?


I don't want to complain cause like I said before I know it I'll be a certain age where hoards of men aren't up in my business...but sometimes I wish men weren't half as pervy as they come across to me.

Women have similar desires but a woman can be thinking 101 things and you'd never know it till the day death do us part.....


And the single guys who do come on to me aren't up to my "standards" this one dude who I was talking about last week told me to cook him lunch tomorrow 

Bbbbbbbbb********tch no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Life is flux, up and down & up again before you know it


----------



## Estillum

Jesus ****ing christ I love animals. I've always been sort of apathetic towards them in my youth but recently I'm really really starting to appreciate their existence.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

As much as I miss my friend, it just wasn't a healthy situation. It's better this way.


----------



## BAH

0ab23nmw


----------



## millenniumman75

40F and rain at 3pm?! My part of the state is the coldest in Ohio?! Come on - it's the end of April!

Dayton Ohio's normal high for April 25 is SIXTY FIVE and it's going to barely hit 45 today?!

This winter does still have a grip on us.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> 40F and rain at 3pm?! My part of the state is the coldest in Ohio?! Come on - it's the end of April!
> 
> Dayton Ohio's normal high for April 25 is SIXTY FIVE and it's going to barely hit 45 today?!
> 
> This winter does still have a grip on us.


We woke up to snow on the ground the other morning. Cars had to be de-iced. It will be cold again tonight (-3°C windchill), but the 7-day forecast is looking much better.


----------



## layitontheline

Stupid old cow. *****, I hope you complain about me because that'd mean I rubbed you the wrong way just as much as you rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Psychobilly Joker is gonna rock the DCCU. Very Leto move.


----------



## Riri11

Just Lurking said:


> We woke up to snow on the ground the other morning. Cars had to be de-iced. It will be cold again tonight (-3°C windchill), but the 7-day forecast is looking much better.


And I still have my air conditioning on.. :mum


----------



## Riri11

I wanna move to New Zealand .......Take me away


----------



## millenniumman75

I might just head to bed early.....no nap tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## huh

My neighbor must be the loudest dude in the sack ever. Sick of listening to my apartment neighbors every night..ugh. Luckily I should be moving in a month or so.


----------



## KelsKels

I understand that some people have to change their ethics to cope with a situation.. to feel like they're doing the right thing. I get it but I can't condone it. So frustrating.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Cam1

crimeclub said:


> I'm starting to think I talk about my cat too much, I feel like I'm in the beginning stages of becoming a cat-man, which sounds like a decent albeit flamboyant super hero but in my case it just means the male version of a lonely cat-lady. I think a guy liking his cat is a mild turn on to some girls but I'm sure if a girl found out my cat makes up the majority of my social life her panties would become so dry a random tumble weed would roll by. I really need to just put in the effort to meet more people, I've just been such a hermit lately.


I hear the ladies love it when a guy carries around his cat's kitten pictures in his wallet. It doesn't produce tumbleweed, it turns small springs into heavy-flowing waterfalls. Put on your flamboyant superhero suit and find yourself a lonely cat lady in distress. Woo her with your vast collection of cat photos and kitten stories. You are the hero she needs _and_ the hero she deserves.


----------



## millenniumman75

Next time you commit a robbery, let the hairstylist finish your hair.

Better yet, don't hold up the hair salon or steal their money - they are doing the world a service.

Sincerely,
A concerned taxpayer


----------



## Estillum

Save a city, burn it down.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

browsing sas without my glasses ._.'


----------



## Estillum

I'm so afraid to die, it's ruining my life.


----------



## calichick

To all the men in the world...

_Here's a thing about us girls: we will, no doubt, treat the guy we like differently than the rest. We get self-concious around you, we're far more aware of what we're saying around you than with anyone else. She seems to be unsure of how you are feeling towards her as well. You said she's not approaching you to start a conversation. Believe me, we love it when you show us that you care by approaching us. The more you "bug" us, the frendlier we become and the more familiar. You said you're not attractive as the rest. Keep in mind not everyone on planet earth is mrs/ mr. Universe. Most girls will fall for a guys personality so have confidence in yourself. Like I said she likes you, and she enjoys having you come up to her, in a way it makes her feel special_.

So true..


----------



## BAH

0ab3424n kbdzls


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I should have just bought the box & assembled this bike myself, I'm adjusting everything anyway


----------



## Cam1

I wonder why there are so many orange applejacks compared to the amount of green ones. I think there should be equality among applejacks.


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
** 120,000th Post! **
*****************


----------



## Cam1

I can't believe I've been buying 7-10$ take-out pizza all my life. A $3.99 store brand frozen pizza tastes even better, shockingly. Wow. Frozen pizza is amazing.


----------



## Estillum

Can't games have longevity by just you know, being fun? instead of just arbitrarily walling all the content until you spend x amount of hours in it?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> What the ****?? Are you kidding the f*** out of me??
> 
> So I'm a bit of a movie buff, and I thought I'd go ahead and pick up a shift or two at my local video store, I'm making decent money managing a whole ****ing platoon of people at my current job so I don't need the money I just really like talking movies and being around fellow film buffs. I went in for the interview, the girl who was interviewing seemed to really like me and was pretty much about to throw the job at my face at the end of the interview, but she said "Ok well this is really just a technicality, but you need to take this competency test." The test had ****ing math problem! I failed the ****ing competency test because I'm half retarded with math! What the **** is up with math and selling a ****ing Transformers DVD to someone??
> 
> The girl literally told me that she was just about to hire me but I failed the math portion by one point so I wasn't qualified to work there. This was my ****ing face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE F***??? F***!!!


You should have transformed right in front of her.


----------



## EeekARat

meeeaooooo


----------



## crimeclub

Mrowww...


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I know right?? Damn it!!
> 
> I really shouldn't get so upset over a video store. But film-buff + experience - math = not hired? c'mon...


You would have known more than the people there.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Eating in the dark


----------



## Kevin001

I'm such an undercover nsync fan.....listening to bye bye bye right now.


----------



## AussiePea

Kevin001 said:


> I'm such an undercover nsync fan.....listening to bye bye bye right now.


You *******, now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## inane

I just spent 1/12 of my year doing absolutely jack sh-t.


----------



## tea111red

Good.

(should be here instead)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All I want to do is go home and be a hermit/recluse for 3 days


----------



## Banzai

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:cry :cry :cry


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Feel like I've had a massive weight lifted off my shoulders.. Think I need a few days to get myself back together now. Ughhejdjdbheje, too impatient.


----------



## typemismatch

Just ordered a pizza online from Dominos. Had to click on a couple of checkboxes before I could order. Something about agreeing to terms and conditions etc etc. Bloody hell, need to agree to a legal contract just to get a pizza these days.


----------



## Banzai

4 weeks left. How am I going to do this.


----------



## AussiePea

Boy do I love days at work where I'm the only one here. Music at full ball, air drumming like a maniac and strangely more productive than normal. Being in a good mood rules.


----------



## Perkins

I found an app where you can beat up your boss.


----------



## meganmila

I'm self destructive sometimes. Now I regret what I just did.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

meganmila said:


> I'm self destructive sometimes. Now I regret what I just did.


What happened?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Historical figures you didn't know were black!


----------



## meganmila

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What happened?


If you're curious just send me a pm. I don't feel that comfortable talking about it on a public forum.


----------



## meganmila

I can see myself in the main girl character from Ask Me Anything. Now I'm gonna read the book soon.


----------



## eveningbat

So many setbacks everywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75

This lady got arrested for theft.
Girl, I got news for you *waves finger*

Stealing is a TURN OFF. What's even worse is that if you stole that "American Woman" shirt, you gotz a FASHION FELONY charge, too!

American WOMEN don't steal, yo!


----------



## FWMY

Baked Potatoes with bacon and sour cream.


----------



## Banzai

B confident. B decisive (Come up with an understanding and stick with it). B positive (You can get this done!!)


----------



## crimeclub

I forgot about cleaning your kitty litter after only 3 days and you decided to s*** on the couch? MY COUCH IS BROWN, PENNY, WTF???


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I forgot about cleaning your kitty litter after only 3 days and you decided to s*** on the couch? MY COUCH IS BROWN, PENNY, WTF???


Try not flushing for three days and see how tempting it will be to sit down and have a poop. She has to stand in it, too :< Penny did what she had to do.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> Try not flushing for three days and see how tempting it will be to sit down and have a poop. She has to stand in it, too :< Penny did what she had to do.


Yeah.. :| it wasn't on purpose though..

But I sat in her s*** because my couch is the same color.


----------



## probably offline

^
:lol

cat - 1
human - 0


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Yeah.. :| it wasn't on purpose though..
> 
> But I sat in her s*** because my couch is the same color.





probably offline said:


> ^
> :lol
> 
> cat - 1
> human - 0


That's a Penny payback :lol.


----------



## crimeclub

There's always too much month left at the end of the xanax..


----------



## Riri11

thank you for throwing me away.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a Penny payback :lol.


yeah, kind of a passive aggressive move on her part, such a conniving little kitty-cat. :no

"kitty-cat"? more like "sh***y-cat" after pooping the couch.

Or kitty-scat.


----------



## FWMY

Help... I don't know how2Math.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> yeah, kind of a passive aggressive move on her part, such a conniving little kitty-cat. :no
> 
> "kitty-cat"? more like "sh***y-cat" after pooping the couch.
> 
> Or kitty-scat.


:lol


----------



## EeekARat

you seriously wanted to use sauce that was 5 years old? "oh it should be fine if it's not opened".no...


----------



## Barakiel

I really hate this site sometimes.


----------



## Banzai

****. ****. ****. I thought I had 4 weeks left but actually I only have 3 weeks left???? Am i so bad at maths that I can't read a calendar properly?????????????????????


----------



## calichick

Muscle tanks kind of bother me...

I understand the whole concept and all and they're sexy as hell on the right guy but how's a girl supposed to get properly hugged without all his pit hair (God forbid lest it be sweaty :no) brushing on you?

Cringe.


----------



## millenniumman75

Putting a dark sheet over my window is blocking some of the light, and therefor heat, into my room, but the temperature is up to 74F still. I think I need to turn my fan toward me.


----------



## kivi

I want to disappear for a few days.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

What would you do if your partner didn't want to have a baby with your genetics? Requesting to use an egg or sperm donor instead, plus their part?


----------



## rdrr

Why is it always the case to blame yourself when things go wrong?


----------



## Smallfry

Well that's my vote, I guess I now have the right to moan :blah


----------



## crimeclub

I don't recommend cooking-grease to the face if anyone had that on their 'To do' list today. I went down close to the pan to lift up the hashbrowns to see if they were done on the other side, but I accidentally used a soaking wet spatula and it caused an epic grease splatter all over my face. It felt like I just saved a platoon of men by putting my face over a grenade, a greasy delicious grenade. But I still ate and enjoyed that hot betraying s'ome-b****.


----------



## tea111red

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What would you do if your partner didn't want to have a baby with your genetics? Requesting to use an egg or sperm donor instead, plus their part?


dump the jerk!!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Sometimes I like attention, other times I don't. 

Its conflicting, yet understandable. 

All I need is a little balance..



(How do I do that?)


----------



## layitontheline

Oh my god. If my 21-year-old daughter screamed and whined as much as the patient at work did today over a couple minor discomforts I would disown her ***. Have some pride and grow up. But I do thank her for the entertainment.


----------



## AussiePea

layitontheline said:


> Oh my god. If my 21-year-old daughter screamed and whined as much as the patient at work did today over a couple minor discomforts I would disown her ***. Have some pride and grow up. But I do thank her for the entertainment.


Woah, blast from the past, welcome back!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Celldweller

It's just clicked that's obviously 'cell dweller' the few times I've seen that artist's name I've thought of it like 'celd weller' like Welshish or something.

I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Xisha

Cravings for chocolate cake mix are strong with this one.


----------



## Riri11

millenniumman75 said:


> Putting a dark sheet over my window is blocking some of the light, and therefor heat, into my room, but the temperature is up to 74F still. I think I need to turn my fan toward me.


do you have an AC?

I have my air conditioner turned on when its above 10C/ 50F outside ,,

otherwise I will die of depression.

look into getting an AC if you do have the money for it


----------



## Riri11

Mrs Salvatore said:


> What would you do if your partner didn't want to have a baby with your genetics? Requesting to use an egg or sperm donor instead, plus their part?


thats kind of mean.... "hey you're too ugly so I'm gonna go have someone else's genetics"


----------



## millenniumman75

Riri11 said:


> do you have an AC?
> 
> I have my air conditioner turned on when its above 10C/ 50F outside ,,
> 
> otherwise I will die of depression.
> 
> look into getting an AC if you do have the money for it


I have air conditioning, but my room faces south and it has the sun all day long. My whole upstairs is stuffy. I have fans to try and pull air up from downstairs. It helps, but the dark sheet makes a little bit of a difference.


----------



## Riri11

millenniumman75 said:


> I have air conditioning, but my room faces south and it has the sun all day long. My whole upstairs is stuffy. I have fans to try and pull air up from downstairs. It helps, but the dark sheet makes a little bit of a difference.


I would suggest you try those







with a darker colour + on top of them these type of







blinds. it would probably make a difference if they were white "attracts less heat trust me.


----------



## probably offline

I'm supposed to have surgery inside my nose next week. I have a deformation of the bone, and tissue, which makes it so I can only breath through one nostril, and they're going to get in there with a ****ing drill to make more space(I should've seen someone about this years ago btw). Guess who's gotten a cold, for the first time in like 2 years? If it's still bad next week, I'm gonna have to cancel the operation. This is me in a nutshell. I have the worst luck.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> I'm supposed to have surgery inside my nose next week. I have a deformation of the bone, and tissue, which makes it so I can only breath through one nostril


 I have the exact same thing?! :shock

I finally saw a specialist about it late last year, and I was due to have surgery around about now, but I decided to push it back a few months until after I can see another specialist for a 2nd opinion.



> If it's still bad next week, I'm gonna have to cancel the operation. This is me in a nutshell. I have the worst luck.


That sucks!  Hope it gets better in time.


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> I have the exact same thing?! :shock
> 
> I finally saw a specialist about it late last year, and I was due to have surgery around about now, but I decided to push it back a few months until after I can see another specialist for a 2nd opinion.
> 
> That sucks!  Hope it gets better in time.


Wow really? Did you have surgery for it as a kid? I did, and then it gradually grew back together. I never really knew what the first surgery was about. My dad always said that "they removed some bone", so during these years, as I've had a harder and harder time to breath, I assumed that it was something else. An adenoid, for example. But yeah, I found out that it's the same old problem this year, and what the problem actually consist of(since I never knew that). Why do you want a second opinion? Didn't they go down with a cam and show you?

Yeah. I'll try to be extra sick in the beginning, so it will be over quicker :>


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> Wow really? Did you have surgery for it as a kid?


No, I'm not entirely sure if it was something I was born with or if it was a result of childhood injuries (I can pinpoint a few possible incidents that might have done it), but the upshot is that the bit in the middle between the entrance of the nostrils is properly connected to the bone, and my nose has become gradually bent as I've gotten older, restricting the breathing in one nostril.



> I did, and then it gradually grew back together. I never really knew what the first surgery was about. My dad always said that "they removed some bone", so during these years, as I've had a harder and harder time to breath, I assumed that it was something else. An adenoid, for example. But yeah, I found out that it's the same old problem this year, and what the problem actually consist of(since I never knew that).


 Oh wow! Is yours bent internally or externally? (I didn't notice, sorry) Because that deviated septums can become more...deviated with time if not corrected.



> Why do you want a second opinion? Didn't they go down with a cam and show you?


 Oh yeah I had the cam thing. But this guy was intending to do a full rhinoplasty (<I have no idea how to spell that), which I was really worried about. Even though I'm not so keen on my nose right now, the possibility that it could end up looking worse (in my view) after the surgery worries me (insecurity/vanity etc...). So I asked around (I have family who work in the health system here) and apparently the guy I saw is said to be not that good at it (was super nice though, so I feel bad saying that, but it's _my_ nose :um), AND apparently a full rhinoplasty might not actually be necessary after all: They can just go in and fix the internal problem (deviated septum) that is causing the breathing issues without the need to break and reset the nose.....so I might end up doing that. I kind of half-wanted the rhino thing though, but only if it will look better rather than worse :b Haven't decided yet.

(^so many brackets in that giant paragraph!)

Have you heard anything about a connection between breathing through the nose and mood? I haven't looked into it properly to see how credible it is, but it's said that having one nostril blocked means oxygen is going more to one part of the brain - which has an effect on mood.

I heard about it in this video:






^about 1:50 to about 5:20

(My right nostril is the one that's mostly blocked) I'll ask the 2nd specialist about it


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> No, I'm not entirely sure if it was something I was born with or if it was a result of childhood injuries (I can pinpoint a few possible incidents that might have done it), but the upshot is that the bit in the middle between the entrance of the nostrils is properly connected to the bone, and my nose has become gradually bent as I've gotten older, restricting the breathing in one nostril.
> 
> Oh wow! Is yours bent internally or externally? (I didn't notice, sorry) Because that deviated septums can become more...deviated with time if not corrected.
> 
> Oh yeah I had the cam thing. But this guy was intending to do a full rhinoplasty (<I have no idea how to spell that), which I was really worried about. Even though I'm not so keen on my nose right now, the possibility that it could end up looking worse (in my view) after the surgery worries me (insecurity/vanity etc...). So I asked around (I have family who work in the health system here) and apparently the guy I saw is said to be not that good at it (was super nice though, so I feel bad saying that, but it's _my_ nose :um), AND apparently a full rhinoplasty might not actually be necessary after all: They can just go in and fix the internal problem (deviated septum) that is causing the breathing issues without the need to break and reset the nose.....so I might end up doing that. I kind of half-wanted the rhino thing though, but only if it will look better rather than worse :b Haven't decided yet.
> 
> (^so many brackets in that giant paragraph!)
> 
> Have you heard anything about a connection between breathing through the nose and mood? I haven't looked into it properly to see how credible it is, but it's said that having one nostril blocked means oxygen is going more to one part of the brain - which has an effect on mood.
> 
> I heard about it in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^about 1:50 to about 5:20
> 
> (My right nostril is the one that's mostly blocked) I'll ask the 2nd specialist about it


We are not talking about the same thing.



> Oh wow! Is yours bent internally or externally? (I didn't notice, sorry) Because that deviated septums can become more...deviated with time if not corrected.


It's not bent. I have a stricture far back inside the nose, where the air is supposed to go through. Where the passage is normally big, mine is like a tiny hole. It's complicated to explain further than that.



> They can just go in and fix the internal problem (deviated septum) that is causing the breathing issues without the need to break and reset the nose.....so I might end up doing that. I kind of half-wanted the rhino thing though, but only if it will look better rather than worse :b Haven't decided yet.


Ok. Just do what feels best?



> Have you heard anything about a connection between breathing through the nose and mood? I haven't looked into it properly to see how credible it is, but it's said that having one nostril blocked means oxygen is going more to one part of the brain - which has an effect on mood.


I really don't want to worry about that, too. I have enough problems... Also, I can barely breath through my nose so I use the mouth more.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> I'm supposed to have surgery inside my nose next week. I have a deformation of the bone, and tissue, which makes it so I can only breath through one nostril, and they're going to get in there with a ****ing drill to make more space(I should've seen someone about this years ago btw). Guess who's gotten a cold, for the first time in like 2 years? If it's still bad next week, I'm gonna have to cancel the operation. This is me in a nutshell. I have the worst luck.


Ooh ooh! Take some pictures! It'll be SASsy! You can say you got in a fight and put the other person in the hospital! :banana


----------



## probably offline

millenniumman75 said:


> Ooh ooh! Take some pictures! It'll be SASsy! You can say you got in a fight and put the other person in the hospital! :banana


ö_ö It wont be visible on the outside.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> ö_ö It wont be visible on the outside.


Well, post the swelling or a small scar, anything to prove that you can kick butt and take names. :lol

ProbablyOffline is a lady you don't mess with! :no
She is too SASsy for you!


----------



## probably offline

^
I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> ^
> I'm a lover, not a fighter.


Well, love with a swollen nose! :lol

I may have to get surgery myself someday. I have my dad's Hungarian nose...he also had a deviated septum.


----------



## probably offline

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, love with a swollen nose! :lol
> 
> I may have to get surgery myself someday. I have my dad's Hungarian nose...he also had a deviated septum.


I don't have a deviated septum, like I just told Ringo(if that's what you meant by "also").


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> I don't have a deviated septum, like I just told Ringo(if that's what you meant by "also").


No, my dad and I have them.

You should still take a picture.


----------



## probably offline

millenniumman75 said:


> No, my dad and I have them.
> 
> You should still take a picture.


:no That will probably be the last thing on my mind when I'm in pain.


----------



## millenniumman75

probably offline said:


> :no That will probably be the last thing on my mind when I'm in pain.


Not right away. Wait a bit until the pain subsides.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Jeez my cat poops a lot. Does she sneak out to Waffle House while I'm asleep at night?


In a word, probably.

Meanwhile, they are building one in my town.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> In a word, probably.
> 
> Meanwhile, they are building one in my town.


Well that's unfortunate for you and also my cat. The 'W' fell off my local Waffle House a couple years ago and reading what remained turned out to be way too accurate, I recommend IHOP, such fluffy pancakes...


----------



## KelsKels

Quesaritos are simultaneously the best and worst thing that have ever happened to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Well that's unfortunate for you and also my cat. The 'W' fell off my local Waffle House a couple years ago and reading what remained turned out to be way too accurate, I recommend IHOP, such fluffy pancakes...


:lol I don't know - the old-style greasy spoon diner experience is cool.
It's like a throwback.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I swear to god, I can't wait for the days when I've got my **** together enough that I have my own place and the only reason my apartment wouldn't be empty when I got home is because I'd invited someone over


----------



## tea111red

Daniel Ash has a nice voice....


----------



## typemismatch

the two elderly people sat across from me here on this train are ever so slightly angled away from each other, rather like two birds on a table or stool or perch or whatever else it is that birds sit on or stand on. i suppose it would be stand on. do birds even sit? can they sit? i'm no bird expert but do they even have knees. they just don't seem like they are designed to sit. but anyway that was a tangent, i was talking about these old people across from me. it's not that they are ignoring each other, it's just that they have been married so long that they are no longer explicitly aware of each other. it's like arms - i've had my arms all my life and so i never really pay them that much attention. i don't wake up in the morning and go "hey there arms" and look at them and stuff. the first thing i think when i see these old people is that they are old. it's what the elderly and the young have in common. that and their love of sweets. these two aren't saying much to each other, they don't need to. their communication is much more subtle. perhaps they are conversing right now about me, wondering what i find so fascinating about this small rectangular window to the world i am tapping away on. wondering why i can't just use the window in my head to pass the time instead, just like them.


----------



## AussiePea

"hey mate" 
"yeah, not bad thanks"


----------



## rdrr

Laundry day, eh? Nothing clean, right?


----------



## rdrr

Shut up and dance with me.

Greatest pickup line at the club.


----------



## Smallfry

Its May and its still cold


----------



## moloko

This forum really needs a thread where you can upload random videos. Who volunteers?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

moloko said:


> This forum really needs a thread where you can upload random videos. Who volunteers?


Is your new thread button broken?


----------



## millenniumman75

rdrr said:


> Shut up and dance with me.
> 
> Greatest pickup line at the club.


Did you use that or something?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I can get one more run out of what I've got left for the new Game Of Thrones episode tonight


----------



## Elad

...


----------



## moloko

Social mobility is an illusion.


----------



## slyfox

All I do is sleep lately. What the hell, I'll take another nap before my physical therapy today. Really need to start forcing myself to stay up though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay.....I think I have made it through the weekend, now the third test

(1) Friday house lockout
(2) Sunday lost wallet
(3) Monday forgotten work notebook.


----------



## Smallfry

What to have for dinner :?


----------



## millenniumman75

This day can't finish fast enough!


----------



## Banzai

I want to shower but feel like I have no time to do so. I'm yucky


----------



## Estillum

Frigid is a horrible thing to call somebody


----------



## millenniumman75

^True dat.

I thought twenty minutes to extra sleep would help.


----------



## Smallfry

Windows cleaners probably thinking I've gone nuts hanging old CDs off my cherry tree


----------



## Banzai

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh omg omgomgomgomgomg how am I going to finish this??!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Grrr... I'm taking an online course at home but my internets out and am confined to a daft repair phone until i have a new broadband hub connected. Will take a few days to fall into place.


----------



## Barakiel

My dad offered to take me to an art museum to make an upcoming vacation more tolerable. As much as I'd like to go to one, I don't like the idea of looking at nude paintings with my parents :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Danke


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Ich kann es kaum glauben!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Gute Nacht!...Viel Spaß noch...Und das werde ich in meinem ganzen leben nie vergessen


----------



## calichick

I think it's *extremely* funny that girls don't have to pay cover (or even drinks) to get into clubs but guys are accounted for and made to foot the bill on ERRYTHING.

Lol sucks to be a guy.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Totally sucks. No period, no pms, no body destroying pregnancy,


Rectal exam 
Blue balls
Erections 
Testosterone



> same job better pay,


Bet I make more than you.

In actuality tho I think the only reason why it's shown men get paid more is becsuse it compensates for the sheer amount of sh*t they have to buy for women :rofl

They have to pay for ery*****ing thing.



> no pressure to look my best at all times,


No pressure to impress at all times with personality 
No pressure to perform during sex 
No pressure to make more money 
No pressure to defend yourself 
No pressure to provide 
No pressure to resort to physical violence 
No pressure to do everything yourself 
No pressure to not cross the line of sexual harassment when it comes to the opposite sex 
No pressure of being called a creep, a perv, a weirdo 
No pressure to compete to win 
No pressure to come off as a hero. 
No pressure to act stoic and composed at all times. PMS= bipolar mania at all times. Get called a b*tch if you whine or complain. Women whine and complain and nag EVERY day of our lives.
No pressure to get sex because masturbation is equally if not more satisfying. Can go for years between and only feel the thirst then. 
No pressure to maintain boundaries 
No pressure to take the blame. Men will always get lesser treatment to women; seniors and children 
No pressure to care about sports 
No pressure to not come off as **** 
No pressure to constantly make more money 
No pressure to fulfill daddy's expectations. Mother and daughter relationships are already *****ed half the time



> no makeup


Sucks for men who weren't born with perfect facial features? Ugly as f*** girls who become instant 10s with contour.

No pressure to workout to maintain body form; (even though do for the fun of it) can eat whatever the f*** I want and still have a hardbody



> ..ever, true friendships that don't end in catty/jealous behavior,


No need to ever initiate contact with men.



> orgasms are real,


3 orgasms, 10 minutes, one finger 



> rarely have to buy new clothes,


Rarely have to speak first because that new low cut top does all the talking 



> I can walk alone


and youll be walking alone at all times if you never approach women 

I think on that fact alone I will 100 times out of 100 always prefer being a woman any day, any way having anxiety.

Having anxiety would suck millionfold over and based on the pure ability alone to wear a pair of $39 heels and attract every single man in a venue is priceless.
Is just priceless I'm sorry.

Whereas a man with supermodel dashing looks will STILL have to make an effort if only slight.


> keep my last name,


Preferential child custody 



> sex means never worrying about my reputation,


Considering that you get it in the first place. 
Never have to worry about being accused of rape or pedophilia; molestation; sexual harassment
Touching a man inappropriately just made his day.



> leadership/management positions come easy,


Preferential selection for females in job interviews when the male is a manager .



> my feelings are rarely hurt,


I think 99.9% of all men who have ever been rejected by a female can beg to differ 



> guy friends are actual friends,


Friendships are far overrated anyway when men will happily abandon their bros over h*es any day 

You sure he's got your back when wifey is waving gina in front of of him?



> Enjoy your free drinks.


I will; my friend is awesome.


----------



## moloko

plsdontstopdontmindme


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it that when you order shirts off the net the size written isn't the actual size of the item? I should complain that it's false advertising...but I won't. $30 torched on my end, maybe someone will benefit on the other


----------



## bad baby

these days whenever i pass by a small child walking down the street or whatever i get a strange pang of envy. i think to myself, it must be nice; they've got their whole lives ahead of them, they could be anything. and then in a few years' time they will be sporting backpacks and school uniforms and knee socks, convening in vibrant gaggles by some convenience store or bus stop on late afternoons, ice cream cones in hand in the dead of winter. i miss that time. when your biggest worries were exams and unrequited crushes. the best time of your life, and you don't even realise it until it's long gone.



moloko said:


>


how does that chair not collapse under the weight lol ?_?


----------



## calichick

> Rectal exam Yeah those will probably suck
> Blue balls Ok yeah those suck
> Erections Love those.
> Testosterone I see no problem here
> 
> Bet I make more than you. Probably, but I'd eventually be your boss, years of managerial experience and a future MBA goes a long way.
> 
> No pressure to impress at all times with personality And your relationship over in 2 months.
> No pressure to perform during sex Haha ok yeah your sex boring in 2 months (Hot girls are the worst at sex, for obvious reasons)
> No pressure to make more money True.
> No pressure to defend yourself <-- no self-esteem, must rely on a man
> No pressure to provide <--- slave to gender roles, must rely on a man
> No pressure to resort to physical violence Do we live in Compton?
> No pressure to do everything yourself It's called "initiative", try it. Nevermind, let me help you open that jar. *sigh*
> No pressure to not cross the line of sexual harassment when it comes to the opposite sex. You're aware that the life of a man isn't in the perpetual state of a frat party right?
> No pressure of being called a creep, a perv, a weirdo. Weird guys do have to deal with that.
> No pressure to compete to win. I don't play sports.
> No pressure to come off as a hero. I don't have a cape.
> No pressure to act stoic and composed at all times. PMS= bipolar mania at all times. Get called a b*tch if you whine or complain. Women whine and complain and nag EVERY day of our lives. I have a personality, and I can control my emotions. We're talking about men and not 20 year olds in a frat that throw around the word 'b*tch', right?
> No pressure to get sex because masturbation is equally if not more satisfying. Well, you get to a point where you've had enough sex that you don't need to obsess about it. But I agree, my hand knows what's up, I once put off sex with a girl because I just wanted to go home, light a candle in my room, and have sex with Palmala Handerson by myself. Literally true story.
> Can go for years between and only feel the thirst then. I'm glad you've grown up and realized that sex is low on the totem pole of life.
> No pressure to maintain boundaries. In my experience girls are insecure as hell and often fear they're crossing some kind of social boundaries while on dates.
> No pressure to take the blame. Men will always get lesser treatment to women; seniors and children. You got me there. Long live sexism!
> No pressure to care about sports. I say **** sports, yet I have plenty of friends and still maintain my penis-having ways. When I watch a game with my friends I root for the other team to piss them off. Not liking sports is more fun than liking sports.
> No pressure to not come off as ****. I'd blow Bradley Cooper then I'd climb up on a rooftop and shout "HOMOOOOOO". Pro gay rights Cali, it's 2015, c'mon...
> No pressure to constantly make more money. You're talking about the guys that YOU want to date, not the normal down to earth guys that can find satisfaction and not constantly chase it like it's a dollar blowing in the wind.
> No pressure to fulfill daddy's expectations. Mother and daughter relationships are already *****ed half the time."Daddy issues" are stereotypically for women.
> Sucks for men who weren't born with perfect facial features? Ugly as f*** girls who become instant 10s with contour. Contour? How about a one hour make-up and mascara pie to the face to become pretty. Cal, striving for good looks is historically the plight of females, guys just need to be funny.
> No pressure to workout to maintain body form; (even though do for the fun of it) can eat whatever the f*** I want and still have a hardbody. We're talking about women, not rare gems such as yourself.
> No need to ever initiate contact with men. You got me there, except for the apparent fact that men are too scared to initiate contact with you.
> 3 orgasms, 10 minutes, one finger Guaranteed orgasm, any girl, no hand. Hell, with hand, video, picture, gust of wind. Men win in the orgasm department.
> Rarely have to speak first because that new low cut top does all the talking Then you open your mouth and you go right back to just being a nice pair of t**s (jus teasin )
> and youll be walking alone at all times if you never approach women Is this directed at me? Doesn't really apply.
> 
> I think on that fact alone I will 100 times out of 100 always prefer being a woman any day, any way having anxiety. I don't know what this was referring to, but I'll just disagree anyway because I'm supposed to disagree with everything you're saying in this post whether it's true or not. You're wrong!
> 
> Having anxiety would suck millionfold over and based on the pure ability alone to wear a pair of $39 heels and attract every single man in a venue is priceless.
> Is just priceless I'm sorry. This pertains to you and not 'women'
> 
> Whereas a man with supermodel dashing looks will STILL have to make an effort if only slight. I'm getting bored of this so I agree.
> 
> Preferential child custody I agree
> 
> Considering that you get it in the first place. I'm assuming this is about sex? I'm so beta I know... Can I paint your toe nails and brush your hair? Actually not to sound so trivial but I've had exponentially more sex than you guaranteed.
> 
> Preferential selection for females in job interviews when the male is a manager . I do the hiring at my job and I find this to not be true.
> 
> I think 99.9% of all men who have ever been rejected by a female can beg to differ Just think of the apocalypse that would happen if we lived in a society where females had to do the approaching and be in danger of rejection. Lord have mercy on us all.
> 
> Friendships are far overrated anyway when men will happily abandon their bros over h*es any day After having a group of best friends for over a decade and a half I'll just say it's not over rated, and guess what, we've ALL remained best friends over the years despite any h*es. That would be considered a magic trick on par with David Copperfield if we were females.
> 
> You sure he's got your back when wifey is waving gina in front of of him? This is never a situation that's ever come up. My friend's wives all seem pretty cool.
> 
> I will; my friend is awesome. Good, I'm glad, you deserve an awesome friend.


Well that was enlightening.

Excuse me while I go tend to my One Direction Erection.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe people still watch The Simpsons...I think it's been a few years at least since I last even considered it


----------



## Smallfry

Turned down a BBQ tonight due to tiredness and didn't feel like socialising with sisters in-laws. Just as well because tonight is freezing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sepul-****in-Tura!!!!


----------



## probably offline

Have you noticed how cats sometimes run, like they're being chased by fire, after pooping. It's like a poop-ghost sometimes appears in the litterbox after pooping.


----------



## Elad

so listening to the radio today and that p diddy song bad boys for life came on and i started singing the lyrics

i have no idea why but affff (miss your threads) came into my head and bad boys became bald boys






we ain't, going nowhere, we ain't, going nowhere
we can't be shaved now, cause it's bald boy for life
we ain't, going nowhere, we ain't, going nowhere
we can't be shaved now, cause it's bald boy for life

i'm the definition of, half man, half hair loss drugs
ask the clubs, bald boy - that's what's up
after looks, crush cruise after us
no razor, we ain't laughing much
nothing but bald thangs, check the hit list
how we twist ****, what change but the name?
we still here, you rocking wit the baldest
don't worry if i write rhymes, i write threads( ahh!)
who's the boss? hair is lost
don't think cause i'm hairless i'm gonna cool off
who else but me? (who else?) and if you don't feel me
that mean you can't touch me, i'm ugly, trust me
get it right dawg, we ain't ever left
we just, waxed in silence and shave to the death (yeah)
it's official, i survived what I been through
y'all got drama, the trolling continues..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Totally sucks. No period, no pms, no body destroying pregnancy, same job better pay, no pressure to look my best at all times, no makeup...ever, true friendships that don't end in catty/jealous behavior, orgasms are real, rarely have to buy new clothes, I can walk alone at night, I keep my last name, sex means never worrying about my reputation, leadership/management positions come easy, my feelings are rarely hurt, guy friends are actual friends, etc etc. Enjoy your free drinks.


Wow :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I was really just playfully provoking her.
> 
> Now excuse me I've got some nachos to prepare.


Enjoy your nachos.


----------



## blue2

Virtue should always be commingled with humor


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today i wanted to take a photo of one of those squirrels...but the little sucker moved and the last second and there weren't any others to see .


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Don't be jealous that these nachos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are not'chyos.
> 
> *Burn!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @Persephone The Dread I can't tell if you're actually upset with me, and it would bother me if you are, If you will forgive my silly post I made earlier I will promise to make you some of my famous nachos next time I visit England.


Hey, I wasn't. I replied to your pm.






:O

so the PAL version (my one) must actually be easier in this respect, that saves a couple of seconds or a second or something. THE HORROR. But really I was always wondering what the point of that ledge was, I used to always check that direction when speed running and then remember there's nothing there. Now I know. How odd.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I have no balance when standing. If someone pushed me while I was just standing up straight I feel like I'd fall right over.


----------



## AussiePea

People watching at airports is fun. There's every range of emotion going on from sadness (leaving loved ones) to joy (holidays) to anger (logistical issues) to stress. Bless mankind.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Don't be jealous that these nachos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are not'chyos.
> 
> *Burn!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @*Persephone The Dread* I can't tell if you're actually upset with me, and it would bother me if you are, If you will forgive my silly post I made earlier I will promise to make you some of my famous nachos next time I visit England.


:haha



crimeclub said:


> 2 days ago I was carrying in the groceries like a boss (all the bags at once) and it was killing one of my fingers but I kept going because I was trying to be a boss, but I must have screwed up my finger because even two days later it still feels numb, not sure what happened. But it was all worth it because the milf next-door saw me walking with like 10 grocery bags. Yeahhhh. 8)


That's what I do, yo......you gotta work on bag placement - forearms are where it's at, man. Ten bags? No problem - it's the 12-packs of b...I mean SODA that are the hard part.

.....and no, I don't drink b....


----------



## Kevin001

I wish there was a list where I could find every person that has been banned here. I want to see the correlation.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I wish there was a list where I could find every person that has been banned here. I want to see the correlation.


You don't wanna know - trust me


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want people to realise that I'm a flawed Human being and choose to either like me or dislike me based on that. I don't want people to like me because they think they get who I am or have an idealised view of me. I have a lot of negative traits, this is who I am.


----------



## Potato Girl

I'm kinda sad that I'm back here.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

millenniumman75 said:


> You don't wanna know - trust me


This gentleman could easily just look in the "ban the user above you" thread! :teeth



raenic said:


> I'm kinda sad that I'm back here.


Don't forget why most of us are here, we have something important in common, so it makes it a little easier to cope. I just hope that one day, things change for the better for all of us. Hanging on to that feeling is what keeps me going, really. Even though sometimes, I wish it was tomorrow.

Scratch that, I always wish it was now. But we have to be patient sometimes.

Don't give up!


----------



## Potato Girl

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Don't forget why most of us are here, we have something important in common, so it makes it a little easier to cope. I just hope that one day, things change for the better for all of us. Hanging on to that feeling is what keeps me going, really. Even though sometimes, I wish it was tomorrow.
> 
> Scratch that, I always wish it was now. But we have to be patient sometimes.
> 
> Don't give up!


That actually makes me feel a lot better! tnx boo


----------



## calichick

I feel like absolute sh*t.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> 10 bags - one hand.
> 
> And I'm not talking bags full of cup o noodles, it was the real deal, potatoes, milk, etc. Though one-arming all your groceries has to look ridiculous, I just end up doing it because I need a free hand to close the door, lock it, unlock my front door, and all that.


That's what I do - one trip from the car to the front door :lol.


----------



## slyfox

I think I need a new chair. My cat seems to have claimed my old one. First he scratched the hell out of it over a long period. Now for the past few days he's decided he likes to lay in it as well. Every time I go to my computer I have to feel bad kicking him off the chair. He then immediately climbs up on my lap and lays down. Every time I want to use the restroom or something I have to kick him off my lap. When I return I find him laying on the chair again. So it keeps repeating. I'm a person who gets up a lot but this doesn't seem to discourage him. Hope he isn't sick, because have heard of cats becoming friendlier when they are dying.

In short, there is a poor cat with a cruel human who doesn't respect his rights.


----------



## hoddesdon

Is it just me, or has the interface changed?


----------



## lyssado707

Things look a little different around these here digs :surprise:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

hoddesdon said:


> Is it just me, or has the interface changed?





lyssado707 said:


> Things look a little different around these here digs :surprise:


If you guys are having trouble adjusting to the new style, you can do what I did to change it back (it's not EXACTLY the same, as the layout has changed things even here, but it's really easy to get back in to the old swing of things). To do this, click on "My Account" at the top of the page on the right, then on the left hand side is many clickable links for settings and all that. Then click "Settings and Options", then "Edit Options", scroll right down to the bottom and it will say Forum Skin and you can choose SAS Legacy. Then save settings. If you wish to, of course.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

WHY DO BAGS of maltesers not last long enough?!!

I WANT A BATH TUB FULL OF MALTESERS!


----------



## meepie

echo


----------



## Spindrift

*Procrastination!*


----------



## KelsKels

I swear I can really be an all or nothing person..


----------



## Sean07

I wish I could describe how much I want to find love in my life without sounding like a bloody Katy Perry song, you know? Like, I just want to kiss a girl and like it enough to want to take things to the next level with her. I need to meet that gurl, Californian or otherwise, that will ignite a firework of lust to go off in my heart that will keep me wide awake in bed just thinking of you. Sometimes, I look back at all my past relationships or flings and remember how hot n cold I must have been with them. It's like one minute I was in a teenage dream, roaring with desire and love and the next they were like extra terrestrials to me. I did meet a girl last friday night who was pretty mysterious and raised my interest for a while (she was a bit of a dark horse I suppose) but I didn't get her number. I just hope she isn't the one that got away... Peacock-cock-cock


----------



## probably offline

I have an online friend who is supposed to visit me while travelling through Europe. I felt good about it before, but I'm feeling less comfortable with it now. I warned him before that I might change my mind, because of anxiety and stuff, but I didn't think I would. It's a bit overwhelming that he'd live in my flat for a while, when I barely see anyone on a daily basis. Bleh.


----------



## Riri11

More assignments...... What have I done to myself


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I on a few occasions bailed on visiting people from here, when each was about 3 months away the idea seemed super exciting, but as it got closer and closer the reality of the situation started setting in and it just started getting really stressful. Also there's a girl on here and we planned to hang out for 3 or 4 days since she lives really far away, when it was a couple weeks away we both acknowledged that it felt a little strange not actually knowing each other but being obligated to hang out for that long of a time. Even though we're just friends it seemed a little like meeting someone on a dating site you don't know and saying hey do you want to go on a date with me...for 3 days straight?
> 
> This may not be the case for you, but if someone knows that I have SA it makes it more nerve-wracking because I'll feel expected to be shy and more under the microscope. I can talk on the phone and meet up with non-SASers with minimal problems, but any time I've talked on the phone with people here I get so god damn nervous.
> 
> But good luck, you never know it could end up being a good experience, even if it is a little awkward/strange, sometimes you end up being really glad you chose to do it.


Yeah. He doesn't have SA, though. He's not from SAS. I agree that it feels weird to see someone for more than one day, when it's the first time seeing each other(I don't like feeling "trapped" either). We're just friends, and we know each other pretty well because we've talked a lot since last August, but it's still an unusual way of doing things(in the offline world). I guess you have to expect that from online friendships, though, if you're gonna hang out IRL. At least when the person lives on the other side of the world.

I agree that it can be worse if someone already knows that you have anxiety, so sometimes it can be better to not mention it. You might end up acting the way that you assume that they're expecting you to act, and become more nervous than you'd actually be otherwise. I guess that problem would disappear after hanging out for a bit, though.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> .


Maybe get him to stay in a hotel rather than with you. Less pressure.


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> Maybe get him to stay in a hotel rather than with you. Less pressure.


Yeah. I'd feel a little weird about saying that now, when I already said that he could stay here, though. Oh well. We'll see.


----------



## Aribeth

just bang him jeez


----------



## crimeclub

And on the 7th day God created Nutella, and said "Hey everyone, come here, seriously, try this s*** it's the bomb, for real." (Gen. 62, verse 3)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

crimeclub said:


> And on the 7th day God created Nutella, and said "Hey everyone, come here, seriously, try this s*** it's the bomb, for real." (Gen. 62, verse 3)


And when he gaveth the Nutella to Moses to spread amongst the clans there were joyous celebrations to commemorate the blessing, lol

I love Nutella!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I have an online friend who is supposed to visit me while travelling through Europe. I felt good about it before, but I'm feeling less comfortable with it now. I warned him before that I might change my mind, because of anxiety and stuff, but I didn't think I would. It's a bit overwhelming that he'd live in my flat for a while, when I barely see anyone on a daily basis. Bleh.


When? I hope you manage to fight your discomfort, you wanted to do it at one point, think about why and how excited you must have been when you first planned it. Either way don't feel too bad, considering you warned him before.


----------



## mattmc

You know, if I just had confidence, I'd probably have kept a lot of friends and made many more. But what this clearly shows is that my insecurities will drive everyone away.


----------



## Cam1

I wish there was some way to capture scents out of thin air and trap them in a candle. Like memory triggering scents, or the scent of the kitchen after making cinnamon french toast.


----------



## calichick

Internal rant for self please disregard if offended.


Is it just me or are there some c*** a*** n***** b***** men out there?

I could turn lesbian tomorrow and lead a life 110% more fulfilling if I never had to deal with another man in my life.

Men are use*****..passive-aggressive don't know how to treat women jerk of two piece ****s who have had me doubting MYSELF my entire life.

As if I have a problem, driving me off the cliff to neurosis, obsessiveness, paranoia, mental delusion, because of THEM.


This guy. This guy who I "knew", sat "next to" in ONE college class 4 something odd years ago, never spoke one word to me or indicated that he was interested but who's girlfriend I actually knew in another class, is popping back up in my life, recently been stalking me on social media.

I'm like what the f***?

And a guy who I knew at my last work who sat next to me for 2 months but never peeped more than 3 whole sentences asks me out 2 years later and still stalking me.

And guy who I used to like at old workplace I've put the pieces two and two together all these years later and come to the conclusion, damn. Damn damn damn, I must be really f***ing bad at reading signs because the dude liked me before he got his current gf.

And teachers, and professors and classmates, and family friends and bosses and coworkers and what the f*** is wrong with me that I've been fortunate enough in my life to have that much luck with attracting the opposite sex and scoring points that I'm still single?

And to this f***ing day the hottest guys at my workplace are checking me out and are thinking Who is this psycho chick?

And what the hell? The problem is not with me, I'm wondering why I've been granted the honor of passive aggressiveness. The fck? The hell are they all so passive aggressive, I guess it must be my eyes. My eyes, they must see them and think, oh time to NOT tell her how we feel, no why don't we wait 5 years and then say hi to her for once SOMY- story of my life since 5th grade. And

Dude today, new guy I met who pretends to not see me even though I make a point to say HI to him. And men are annoying the crap out of me because I'm realizing more and more that I have to MAN up in order to make the first move if I don't want to be a geezer having kids.


:surprise:

life is so strange....no one ever said it would be easy, but as much as I am familiar with passive aggressiveness, it never hits me in the face full on because it's so tricky. passive......aggressiveness......is...the...worst. Not worst than the pimple I have on my forehead though, this sucker could pitch a tent of its own :cry


----------



## crimeclub

Why do my friends all have to be f***ing d*cks and have girlfriends/wives while I'm as single as a f***ing...thing that's really single..? It's midnight I'm wide awake and I need someone to hang out with, preferably a girl, a cuddle would be nice, but also just a late-night chat with a bro would be awesome right now. Old and single! Yeahh! 

On the plus side it's casual friday tomorrow, wooooooo. I like dressing sharp but sometimes ties bum me out. 

On the downside we have a managers meeting where all the managers give progress reports, which is always the hardest meeting for me due to the people that are present in those.


----------



## crimeclub

I wish I didn't care what girls think of me so I could just live my life. It's pretty frustrating as hell how illogical my social life is, making male friends and being 'one of the guys' has never been hard, and even with girls that I know well being flirty/playful comes easy, but if it's a girl that I don't know then it's like I just got hit on the head with a brick and became socially retarded, even if it's a girl i'm not interested in I'm still so deathly afraid of rejection of any kind. That's pretty much the bane of my existence, fear of rejection, particularly with girls.


----------



## Bonfiya

****. I thought it was Wednesday. **** **** ****


----------



## inane

I occasionally feel the urge to leave my boyfriend because I feel like my depression is just too much. I'm profoundly sad. He has not said anything cruel to me about it, and says he is there for me because he cares about me. But I feel so guilty for burdening someone with my problems like this. We ask how each other's days were regularly, and I rarely have a positive thing to say. How long can you realistically stay with someone so negative, and with such a bleak life for the foreseeable future?

But I love him, want his companionship, and will not find another man I'm so attracted to. Sometimes I wish he hadn't asked me out and give me a chance to fall in love like this.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

If anyone can have it, I dont want it..


----------



## iCod

I am so ****ing depressed yet, I seem to not know why...


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another notch in my awkward encounters work belt, score


----------



## Stilla

We won we wonnnnn again
we are so awesommeeeeeeeee


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I still have time to ride my bike for a bit, then get something to eat, and go shopping before coming home and doing laundry and dishes?

:lol


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

crimeclub said:


> There just aren't enough superhero movies these days, geek culture is so under-represented in American society and it's not fair, I love the formulaic plots and predictable story lines. MORE SUPERHERO MOVIES HOLLYWOOD, MORE!
> 
> ^Sarcasm. I'm f***ing tired of superhero movies.


Ant man will be brilliant though.


----------



## AussiePea

scintilla said:


> It's been 3 years since I moved to Europe and I still don't get what the big fuss is over Eurovision (to be fair though, I've never actually watched it). I feel like everyone is talking about it, even my family is obsessed right now. Am I missing out??


I think it's more just a cultural celebration now than a celebration of the music, since the music is generally really awful.


----------



## crimeclub

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Ant man will be brilliant though.


Okay, I am excited for Ant-Man... but ONLY because of Paul Rudd.


----------



## panickyprincess

still embarrassed over the fact that I accidentally said "how may I help you" to the lady at the gas station -.-


----------



## crimeclub

panickyprincess said:


> still embarrassed over the fact that I accidentally said "how may I help you" to the lady at the gas station -.-


What was the context? I've heard that a lot from cashiers at a gas station.


----------



## panickyprincess

crimeclub said:


> What was the context? I've heard that a lot from cashiers at a gas station.


So, I work as a cashier at the store next to the gas station, and my boss asked me to buy some extra cleaning supplies for her at the mini mart while I had a break. Basically, I was still in my work mindset and for some reason I said "how may I help you" as I was checking out. I kinda tried to laugh it off, but I'm pretty sure I confused the heck out of the lady working the register. :doh


----------



## crimeclub

panickyprincess said:


> So, I work as a cashier at the store next to the gas station, and my boss asked me to buy some extra cleaning supplies for her at the mini mart while I had a break. Basically, I was still in my work mindset and for some reason I said "how may I help you" as I was checking out. I kinda tried to laugh it off, but I'm pretty sure I confused the heck out of the lady working the register. :doh


Haha, I've done that a lot, when I was a teen and worked for Hollywood Video I used to always answer my house phone "Hello this is Hollywood Video in East Kennesaw, how can I help you?" I bet everyone does that stuff.


----------



## panickyprincess

crimeclub said:


> Haha, I've done that a lot, when I was a teen and worked for Hollywood Video I used to always answer my house phone "Hello this is Hollywood Video in East Kennesaw, how can I help you?" I bet everyone does that stuff.


Good to know. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## scooby

So, there is this magpie that comes up to me and lets me hand feed it. I have no idea why, because it only appeared to me last week. I have no prior history with this magpie, yet it comes right up to me. He came up to me when I got home just now and was hungry. We besties now.


----------



## bad baby

i need to cut my hair


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sun Showers


----------



## inane

Family... The true "till death do us part". 

Asian family in particular, they will not allow you out of their lives. I wonder how white people do it so easily- they seem to be able to leave family so easily and go years without contact.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to brush my teeth.....again


----------



## millenniumman75

***************
*121,000th post!*
***************


----------



## crimeclub

^Congrats. Really should have said 'boobs' like I did with my 5,000th post, but that's all good I guess.

...

So many people don't get how to make a good plate of nachos... Yes the quality of chip is important, and you can layer it with anything you want (green pepper, mushroom, black olive, chili, etc) but pepper is the secret, but not too much because like salt it will over-power quick. Also don't be shy with the minced onion, it takes it to a whole new level. I like to make sure no ingredient is taking front stage, it's a team sport with nachos, so get the portions correct, just experiment with it, you'll eventually get your perfect plate of nachos.


----------



## whocares187

I'll try some pepper next time just for u. Usually i just melt cheese and eat salsa cuz i'm lazy.

random thought. I need to stop eating cheesecake and junk before bed.


----------



## coeur_brise

How long it takes for my stomach to digest things is about the same rate as the speed of the postal service. Why slow digestion, why. I want to have my pizza and eat it too without running into problems.


----------



## bittersweetavenue




----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> ^Congrats. Really should have said 'boobs' like I did with my 5,000th post, but that's all good I guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> So many people don't get how to make a good plate of nachos... Yes the quality of chip is important, and you can layer it with anything you want (green pepper, mushroom, black olive, chili, etc) but pepper is the secret, but not too much because like salt it will over-power quick. Also don't be shy with the minced onion, it takes it to a whole new level. I like to make sure no ingredient is taking front stage, it's a team sport with nachos, so get the portions correct, just experiment with it, you'll eventually get your perfect plate of nachos.


Thanks, man.

Maybe for 122,000 :lol

They're nachos, notch'yos, right? or notchmine? :lol


----------



## Just Lurking

bittersweetavenue said:


> [http://westkelownacounselling.com/w...there-are-plenty-of-other-fish-in-the-sea.jpg


You never know what's beyond that next sand dune...
Even the Sahara Desert eventually leads into the ocean~


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> You never know what's beyond that next sand dune...
> Even the Sahara Desert eventually leads into the ocean~


Wow - that's a deep thought. :yes


----------



## Smallfry

Mark's and Spencer desserts are so bad yet so good


----------



## crimeclub

Some A-hole double-parked (his Honda Civic) in a fully packed parking lot, I was lucky enough to have come out of the store at the exact same time as him, and just as we were getting into our cars a lone shopping cart rolled up and scratched the back of his car, would have missed if he parked correctly.

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## AussiePea

How do people listen to the same radio station each day? They have a dozen song library which they repeat identically each day. Drives me bonkers.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm going to be a student again. I'm like 8-10 years older than most students, especially the freshmen. I guess it's good that everyone from my original batch are all gone, isn't it? I don't look any older than most students anyways. Wish I were taller ಠ╭╮ಠ


----------



## Smallfry

This is probably the longest time I've spent on SAS


----------



## Surly Wurly

I was on a forum for people with synaesthesia today and they were all arguing about this very website. Some of them were saying it smelled like puberty in an arid climate, while others were saying it was cold, long and hard like a budget airline experience


----------



## mattmc




----------



## crimeclub

How awesome would it be to own a bar, just seems like it would be a ton of fun. Just a crappy little bar with a couple pool tables and a juke box. But with the jukebox I'd somehow get it connected to the door so when someone opens it and walks in the jukebox makes a loud record scratch noise followed by a few seconds of silence. A horrible experience for people with SA, but I think it would be fun to watch every time.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

crimeclub said:


> How awesome would it be to own a bar, just seems like it would be a ton of fun. Just a crappy little bar with a couple pool tables and a juke box. But with the jukebox I'd somehow get it connected to the door so when someone opens it and walks in the jukebox makes a loud record scratch noise followed by a few seconds of silence. A horrible experience for people with SA, but I think it would be fun to watch every time.


The image in my head of owning a bar is entirely created from watching "always sunny" so :no :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kindle just randomly bought up Dune where I stopped reading before... Yeah, I know Kindle/PC. One day right? (Really I must have clicked it accidentally but I'ma pretend it was some kind of message from Calyx. That's my PC. Well that's what Windows says my PC is called. Yes we're at this point. I'm pretending my PC has a soul. And yes I felt bad writing 'pretending' just now. Help.)


----------



## millenniumman75

Ugh, I still have to run tonight. Six miles Wednesday, five Thursday, and now six tonight!


----------



## crimeclub

You know what? I'm going to go and get a big thing of fast-food for dinner tonight. Tonight just feels like one of those 'F*** it' kind of nights. Probably KFC...

...with TWO extra sides. That's right!










Extra mashed potatoes (obvi) and I'm not sure what the second one will be. But I earned it, I went to work _without_ my meds all week, it sucked, and now it's Saturday night so I'm going to go grab a box of terrible food and watch some netflix with Penny.

I didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose me.


----------



## Perkins

Never seen lightning strike that close before. Any closer and dude would've really ride the lightning.


----------



## slyfox

I suck at creating topic names


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


> Never seen lightning strike that close before. Any closer and dude would've really ride the lightning.


----------



## Stilla

Been watching the Fall and googled one of the leads because of hotness and good acting and found out he plays Christian Grey. Respect fell way down.


----------



## probably offline

Stilla said:


> Been watching the Fall and googled one of the leads because of hotness and good acting and found out he plays Christian Grey. Respect fell way down.


I barely noticed him since I was busy drooling over Gillian Anderson.


----------



## crimeclub

Every time I eat fast food I'm immediately reminded why I rarely do it, I always feel nasty afterward, like I need to take a shower then do a 3 day lemon juice cleanse. Subway is really the only fast food I can eat without regretting it right after.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's good to see my old friend Anxietin Annie again. I might just ask you out, my nervy neighbor! :lol


----------



## TryingMara

Stilla said:


> Been watching the Fall and googled one of the leads because of hotness and good acting and found out he plays Christian Grey. Respect fell way down.


haha, I know what you mean. It's a good show though!


----------



## calichick

16 qualities of a real man..

This is really really really really really really really really sweet. Aw. Makes me want to be a better woman myself and stop relying on men to 'fill me up' so to speak (until they actually need to fill-me-up)

There are some really good men out there :cry I just want one, that's all I'm asking for God, I'm not greedy



> How to know you're dating a true gentleman and total, bonafide catch.
> 
> I love Rhett Butler.
> 
> No, not Gerard. Rhett.
> 
> In fact, I feel that every man and woman on the planet should be made to watch "Gone With The Wind" at least twice, if only to teach men how to be men and women how to separate them from the boys. And if you are dating in the here and now, you know where the boys are: on Tinder, on Match, on the street, making vulgar statements about what they'd like to do with you and where. They're in your phone texting sexual innuendos before they know your last name and asking to "hang out" because they're terrified of committing to the idea of a proper date.
> 
> Rhett Butler would not do any of this.
> 
> Rhett was a man in control of himself. He dressed and spoke well, loved better, and had a great sense of humor, sometimes of questionable taste. He was unafraid to speak his mind, stand his ground, fall wildly in love, and show his love (and fight for it, too). Now, before you remind me that I'm speaking about a fictional character, I'll let you in on a little secret: I was raised by a man who lived this way and know a few men who live this way now, and make no mistake: they do wonderfully with women.
> 
> As a woman, there's nothing better than being in the presence of a man who relishes in his masculinity in a way that doesn't involve the obvious chest-pounding and cat-calling, but the confident reserve of a gentleman. Now, before you accuse me of hating men, let me be clear; I love more things about men than I can put into one article. This is not about finding female empowerment though man-bashing. Quite the opposite, actually. It's a celebration of the grown up man's man who knows how to treat a woman. What does this man look like, to me, at least? Well...
> 
> 1. He is hygienic, but cleans his nails and trims his nose hairs outside of a nail salon. Think about it: Would Hemingway or Gladiator be getting his nails buffed? Methinks not.
> 
> 2. He can balance both swag and sophistication and a career and a personal life without too many proverbial exclamation points (and certainly not multiple ones in a text message. No, no, no).
> 
> 3. He reserves his "LOL" for actual laughter, which he exudes out loud and often.
> 
> 4. He isn't looking to play "pen pal" with you through your iPhone because he knows that all text and no play makes Johnny a very dull boy.
> 
> 5. When he's interested in a woman, he doesn't wait three days to call her, but he does actually call her, and when he does, he asks her out for dinner, makes reservations, picks a great bottle of wine (because he knows how to) and then makes sure she gets home safely.
> 
> 6. If he wants to see her again, he lets her know, and if he doesn't, he politely lets her know that it was a pleasure to spend time with her, even if it wasn't. He does, however, let her know gently and firmly enough that he's not interested so that she doesn't waste her time thinking it might become something it won't.
> 
> 7. He reads actual books and newspapers and holds opinions on everything from scotch pairings to world events all the while understanding that not all of his opinions are facts and that not everyone has to agree with him in order for him to maintain his relationships or his manhood. In fact, he enjoys it when you don't agree with him because it means he gets to indulge you in a good debate or leave you thinking a little bit harder about things than when you sat down in front of him.
> 
> 8. He opens doors and takes coats, not because he feels a woman is weak, but because he is strong enough to show that he cares about the comfort of those around him.
> 
> 9. Sure, he might want to get into a woman's bed, but he's also interested in getting into her head as experience has shown him that seduction is a delicate dance and the man who resides in her mind has conquered every other part of her.
> 
> 10. He appreciates a woman who shows she cares for him, but he isn't interested in being courted. He enjoys taking the lead in courting and doesn't need to be "chased" because he's in desperate need of an ego stroke. He also won't play "puppy dog" to a woman who takes advantage of this.
> 
> 11. He doesn't look to be anyone's father or savior, and he doesn't pretend to be the leading man in any woman's fairy tale. He's just a man looking for a partner who can slay her own dragons, pay her own bills and explore the world alongside him.
> 
> 12. He looks for a woman who doesn't need him, but wants him, not for money or the happiness or a baby or a safety net, but solely for who he is.
> 
> 13. He has a career, a hobby, a family of close friends and a favorite way to have his steak prepared and he isn't the least bit intimidated when the woman in front of him shares these qualities; quite the contrary, it makes him want her more.
> 
> 14. He has taken the time to get to know himself and has a strong understanding of his own character and convictions, what he values and what he doesn't. He is a man who is honest with himself about himself and therefore is OK being honest with those around him.
> 
> 15. He takes as much pride in the way he treats women he's with as he does his job and the way he looks.
> 
> 16. He's not the bad boy, a good boy, or a boy at all; he's a man. A leading man, and he's looking not for a good girl, but a great woman. One who shares all of the solid qualities that he brings to the table, and perhaps, can teach him something along the way. He's willing to wait and work for this woman, to fight for her and will gladly hold out for her as long as he needs to. But when she comes along, he doesn't sit on the fence; he's smart enough to know when he's gotten damned lucky. And when she finds him, she should be smart enough to know the same.
> 
> - Brenda Della Casa


----------



## Kevin001

Why is everyone getting banned? Smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Why is everyone getting banned? Smh.


I think the 4 hour porn thread, lol. Haven't seen you lately, Kevin. How are you doing?


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I think the 4 hour porn thread, lol. Haven't seen you lately, Kevin. How are you doing?


4 hour porn thread???? No wonder........I'm doing great, still have anxiety issues but starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> 4 hour porn thread???? No wonder........I'm doing great, still have anxiety issues but starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Yeah, the mods kinda disappeared for 3-4 hours, and you missed an epic porn thread, lol. I'm glad you're doing better.


----------



## Banzai

Smile and be happy. Stop being moody.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strike me from the record


----------



## layitontheline

I may have kleenex shoved up my nose but that doesn't excuse that judgemental look my cat just gave me. Like seriously, Cookie. Have you seen your moustache?


----------



## rdrr

If I fall asleep at my desk will someone wake me?


----------



## mattmc

I'm in a good mood and I know deep down that it won't last. But until it's past I'm gonna smile like I stole Arkham Asylum's supply of laughing gas.


----------



## millenniumman75

I turn on the heat in my house....in JUNE, and wonder why I have a headache with all the dry air blowing my face at night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

From the tiniest thing to the largest my whole life is in disrepair


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Me and pineapples, we have an understanding


----------



## crimeclub

Canadian Brotha said:


> Me and pineapples, we have an understanding


I'm also privy to this pineapple situation. Sweet, tangy, healthy, and it makes me feel like I'm at a pool party.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

crimeclub said:


> I'm also privy to this pineapple situation. Sweet, tangy, healthy, and it makes me feel like I'm at a pool party.


That's it bro, it's like lemonade, they both make me think/feel good summer vibes


----------



## PlayerOffGames

'God?' she said to the man with the dark, round face she'd seen earlier in what she assumed to be a dream. He shifted awkwardly on the small plastic seat and brushed imaginary dust from the thigh of his violently clashing yellow and violet uniform trousers. 'Well,' he said. 'Technically, yes.' A pained expression passed over his face.
'Right,' she said. 'I see.'
'I used,' the man offered, frowning, 'to be called Elson Roa.' He was tall and spindly and he sat very still with a look of faint surprise on his face. His fair hair stuck up from his forehead, adding to the impression of slight bewilderment.
'Elson Roa,' she repeated.
'But then I became God,' he nodded. 'Or rather realised that I always had been God. God in the monotheistic sense that I am all that really exists.' He was silent for a moment. 'I can see you are an apparence who is going to need an explanation.'
'An explanation,' she said. 'Yes. That might be a good idea.'

Iain M Banks - Against A Dark Background


----------



## Kevin001

I like watching makeup tutorials. I'm straight but something about women putting on makeup excites me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

No one should ever have to apologise for casting Emma Stone in anything.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I should get a sub sammich right now... I love going to the Subway by my place, I've been getting the same sandwich for 5 years now, that's right, half a decade without exception. The girl there knows exactly what I want without asking, she doesn't even ask "The usual?" Just a smile and 'Hi' when I walk in and makes my sandwich (that sounded terrible.) I almost feel like Norm from Cheers at that Subway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually hate being a regular at a place and having the people there know my name and try to get all chatty, but there's something different about that Subway.


I have the same thing at my Chinese buffet house. They don't even know my name, but I have been going every other week for years.
I haven't been there in over a month because I am trying to lose weight and I overeat when I am there :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I like watching makeup tutorials. I'm straight but something about women putting on makeup excites me.


Yeah - they won't be wearing it at 3am! :lol


----------



## Ckg2011

Why does everything have to be so hard?


----------



## tronjheim

The other day, I went out with my family to the mall. We ate at a pizza restaurant and because my brother was bringing his kids, our server gave us these kiddie hats. I got one and wore it the rest of the time we were at the mall. No one gave me any funny or second looks. I don't know if I should be bummed about that or not. I'm weird.


----------



## Kevin001

Mezzoforte has been on hiatus for so long......she is a legend on this forum.


----------



## Dehabilitated

> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You *may not* edit your posts


I could do so much more harm with attachments then I could with edits.


----------



## calichick

I like the idea that something absolutely beautiful could blossom between you and a guy (or a woman) you are courting, and that all these coy games could turn into something, possibly even kids one day.

It's very fascinating what you could tell of your younger years and how dumb and naive you were but that it's all eventually leading to something.


----------



## millenniumman75

@inna sense

I guess this is a start!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

millenniumman75 said:


> @inna sense
> 
> I guess this is a start!


haha!...nice!...congrats!!!...well done...have a nice weekend


----------



## tronjheim

May'ta'g moulan ug kusog karon'g gabieha. Bisa'g tulo ra ka oras.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if I'm the only one that still uses the Legacy layout :um


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one that still uses the Legacy layout :um


I do too. I just can't get used to the new ones.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I do too. I just can't get used to the new ones.


Yeah, plus I feel like it goes faster in Legacy.


----------



## rdrr

How can you feel good about yourself if no one cares about you?


----------



## millenniumman75

Half awake :lol


----------



## Banzai

Focus. Tomorrow I make a make a start.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just rode my bike for ten miles!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

"We are flying down to Rioooo!" *jazz hands*








crimeclub said:


> I went to Subway today and of course that girl was there again, she's super cute and nice, too bad she's got to be probably like 18 though. So I came home and ate my delicious sandwich.


lol. :'D



Kevin001 said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one that still uses the Legacy layout


I still do. The other ones make my profile look bad.


----------



## Elad

are we able to change back to old view of the forums? because this hurts my eyes

and



















i need a jug of water


----------



## Banzai

Rejoice! People are gone. 

...although I think I am a bit evil. Should be more happy. Stay calm still.


----------



## Banzai

I am going to start very very soon. Why haven't I started already???


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That guy sits outside waiting for his pizza order every Sunday that I work. I wonder if he orders the same thing every time as well


----------



## Kevin001

This forum has been very active lately. I hope this continues.


----------



## shyvr6

Elad said:


> are we able to change back to old view of the forums? because this hurts my eyes


If you scroll to the bottom of the page, there is an option to change how you view the site. Legacy theme is the original look of the site.


----------



## Surly Wurly

> A 29-YEAR-OLD woman believes that a man with whom she regularly socialises is her friend.


http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/woman-thinks-man-is-her-friend-2015060899024


----------



## millenniumman75

Banzai said:


> Rejoice! People are gone.
> 
> ...although I think I am a bit evil. Should be more happy. Stay calm still.


Like who?


----------



## Banzai

I want but I don't give. This is something I should work on.


----------



## calichick

I'm sitting in bed completely nekkid cause it's 101 degrees outside and it feels like Mexico.

#SummerNightsAreAlright


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What's up with ranting family elders today? First my uncle on about drinking and trying to get me to attend church, then my mom on about the people in the building who smoke herb as if it's shocking to smell it so strongly in the summer time. I'm not an alcoholic or ruining my life, I have no interest in the church(which doesn't mean I'm not interested in spirituality) & herb so ridiculously common that you ought to get used it, not mention the ratio of smokers to none smokers to smokers on our building has always been in favour of the smokers


----------



## calichick

I don't think this guy likes me.

Ugh he's so f***ing confusing 

He came to talk to me again today but I'm feeling so f***ing sh!y about myself.

I have some serious chronic self-esteem issues, self-hate, paranoia.

I don't know what to think....rarely do I like men who are interested in me and I'm trying to read all the signs. F***ing reading men.

He's come to see me nearly every day ", sometimes twice a day for the past 2 weeks. Probably this is the most telling sign 
Whenever he goes past by desk, he always ***** his head and smiles at me.
When he sees me from afar, he turns to stare and whips his head back
Feel like I'm over him. Can't take it

Maybe I should just cast away all men and become a lesbian. I'm so frustrated so so so frustrated with passiveness and mixed signals and myself and everything. 

._.

And I overread into things because I'm obsessive and neurotic and I end up convincing myself that I'm a piece of good for nothing garbage unworthy of love or companionship and I find out many years later they were actually really into me.

Feeling so sh*tty. Don't want to give men that power over me. Investing myself too much into them my hopes etc

I'm over him...he can go f*** himself.


----------



## bittersweetavenue

If you take into account all the bruises I have on my body, it looks like I got into a fight but no, I slipped and just so happen to hit a door's side, a door stopper, a door frame, a ledge, a wall and a wall's corner all on the way down to the wet floor. :/ Need to learn how to land like a cat.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> I don't think this guy likes me.
> 
> Ugh he's so f***ing confusing
> 
> He came to talk to me again today but I'm feeling so f***ing sh!y about myself.
> 
> I have some serious chronic self-esteem issues, self-hate, paranoia.
> 
> I don't know what to think....rarely do I like men who are interested in me and I'm trying to read all the signs. F***ing reading men.
> 
> He's come to see me nearly every day ", sometimes twice a day for the past 2 weeks. Probably this is the most telling sign
> Whenever he goes past by desk, he always ***** his head and smiles at me.
> When he sees me from afar, he turns to stare and whips his head back
> Feel like I'm over him. Can't take it
> 
> Maybe I should just cast away all men and become a lesbian. I'm so frustrated so so so frustrated with passiveness and mixed signals and myself and everything.
> 
> ._.
> 
> And I overread into things because I'm obsessive and neurotic and I end up convincing myself that I'm a piece of good for nothing garbage unworthy of love or companionship and I find out many years later they were actually really into me.
> 
> Feeling so sh*tty. Don't want to give men that power over me. Investing myself too much into them my hopes etc
> 
> I'm over him...he can go f*** himself.


*sigh*

Have you ever thought about giving yourself half a chance, Cali?

Would it be so wrong to like a man who's interested in you?

Can you stop self-hating, for half a second?

Have you ever thought that maybe it's not mixed signals? Maybe it's that you're afraid to just let it be what it is?

It sounds like this guy likes you. And from what I can tell, you like him. Give yourself half a f-ing chance. Chill out a little bit. Take a chance. You deserve it


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Have you ever thought about giving yourself half a chance, Cali?
> 
> Would it be so wrong to like a man who's interested in you?
> 
> Can you stop self-hating, for half a second
> 
> Have you ever thought that maybe it's not mixed signals? Maybe it's that you're afraid to just let it be what it is?
> 
> It sounds like this guy likes you. And from what I can tell, you like him. Give yourself half a f-ing chance. Chill out a little bit. Take a chance. You deserve it


Lol thanks dear, what can I say, I come from a background of self-loathing and hate... I'm trying to work against it and rebuild my self-esteem by mental conditioning but years of feeling worthless creeps up on you...

But on that note, today was AWESOME  not only did I give a great presentation to an executive of my company but this guy that I cast off above.

I'm talking to my friends and he comes up behind me hehe...I swear, he came to talk to me about 3 times today about the stupidest sh*t that could have been answered in a word by email.

So blah blah blah cut to the chase, I send him and several other people somethng and he responds to me *personally (I had sent him a note where everybody could see his response so he forwarded to my personal inbox so it's only me reading it) with a 'ive been meaning to tell you that I really appreciate all you've been doing to help me 

Lol awesome awesome awesome awesome sauce

We need to get married now


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> But on that note, today was AWESOME  not only did I give a great presentation to an executive of my company but this guy that I cast off above.
> 
> I'm talking to my friends and he comes up behind me hehe...I swear, he came to talk to me about 3 times today about the stupidest sh*t that could have been answered in a word by email.
> 
> So blah blah blah cut to the chase, I send him and several other people somethng and he responds to me *personally with a 'ive been meaning to tell you that I really appreciate all you've been doing to help me
> 
> Lol awesome awesome awesome awesome sauce


Good to hear. *hugs* Give Monty hugs for me


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Good to hear. *hugs* Give Monty hugs for me


Hugs where


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> Hugs where


Every place that aches to be hugged lmao >


----------



## starsfire

So i was replying to 2 diffrent threads and i asked my boyfriend how to spell majestic then 2 mins later i ask him how to spell bacon. 

So i pretty muched asked how to spell( majestic bacon.) And that is awesome.


----------



## layitontheline

People playing basketball, blasting music in their cars, jogging, chatting merrily as they head down the street. I observe life from my little apartment but don't participate. This is super depressing. I need winter.


----------



## Ckg2011

The reason there is no money in BMX, is because everyone in BMX is just copying each other and trying be skateboarders. If you want to be skateboarders, go buy a skateboard and do that.


----------



## Sean07

Do Scottish people say 'it's almost bloody 7 'McClock' rather than the prefered Irish phrasing 'it's almost bloody 7 O'clock'? Same question to you Icelandic folk out there, 7 O'clock or 7 Gudclocksson? Pakistan? 7 O'clock or 7 Clockammad? 

Why is our clock an Irishman is basically what I'm asking.


----------



## calichick

Dude though, if my guy comes and talks to me again tomorrow, that seals the deal....that's exactly two weeks straight, every, single, day..

I bought this sexy new white, silk sleeveless, semi-sheer top that im going to wear tomorrow...

I like how he looks into my eyes, my face and my face only...some jerks these days have some nerve...

Anyways.


----------



## calichick

He's shorter than me.

It'll never work out. Whenever he comes to see me I'm sitting down so today we were both standing

helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

NO

F*** that s*** I'm sick f this office clowns

I need a real man and theres only like 1 hot guy in the office.

F*** that, I'm going out this weekend for my friends bday. Hopefully the selection of MEN will be better

Lol wtf though...I thought he was kind of small ...

I miss the 6'4 guys I used to meet 

Boo


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> ^I saw your last few posts on this thread, this guy is like 5'9 and you didn't realize until now? 5'9ers are easy to spot even if you're sitting down.


He's not 5'9 :no

I thought he was just a small guy body mass wise but I wore heels today and it made him look like a midget

Not what a girl is looking for.


----------



## calichick

F*** these American guys really. What's in the food source these days? 

Why are all the men so short at my work?

F***ing sucks a**

At my last work, 75% of the guys were 6' and above and all of them were hitting on me.

FML fml fml FML I miss them SO MUCH YOU HAVE NO CLUE :cry


----------



## GordonLee

Anyone have Skype? I'm happy to joke about midgets and white dudes with anyone who would give me a laugh.


----------



## GordonLee

calichick said:


> F*** these American guys really. What's in the food source these days?
> 
> Why are all the men so short at my work?
> 
> F***ing sucks a**
> 
> At my last work, 75% of the guys were 6' and above and all of them were hitting on me.
> 
> FML fml fml FML I miss them SO MUCH YOU HAVE NO CLUE :cry


Looks like you fit the bill. What's your Skype?


----------



## GordonLee

Half the battle? Majority of the battle is if they're hot. People are by nature superficial. Nothing wrong with it, just pointing that out.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow




----------



## probably offline

Ugh. I really hate crowded trains. I was hugging the wall all the way home. Summer is finally here, though. There so many attractive men in my town. I forget that because I live in a suburb and live the life of a hermit. I should stop that.


----------



## AussiePea

24 hours of Le Mans is nearly here. Time for lots of beer, good music and quality racing.


----------



## layitontheline

As someone who used to spend 30 minutes agonizing over how I'd ask for my cheese pizza to be delivered, I'm proud that I've made like 10 calls in the last day with little anxiety. Getting stuff doneee.


----------



## mattmc

Hugs are nice. This is my random thought of every day.












layitontheline said:


> I'm proud that I've made like 10 calls in the last day with little anxiety.


What are you? Some kind of wizard?!

Seriously though, that's amazing. And if you have any anti-anxiety spells to teach, I'd gladly be your pupil.


----------



## Andras96

I seriously need some "warning" pop up every time I decide to scroll down to the youtube comments.


----------



## crimeclub

Today I learned that if you say you like short girls, you might be ridiculed for that by someone who states in their profile that a girl being shorter is a turn on. :laugh:


----------



## calichick

GordonLee said:


> Looks like you fit the bill. What's your Skype?


I don't have skype. Thought that was pretty much extinct by now.

Went out to dinner today with a friend. As I sat there in my mini blue wrap dress looking at all the couples, and feeling uber awkward that these d*ckweed of men are ogling me up and down when they are on dates with other women, it made me kind of sad. Men somehow can't keep it in their pants, and it made me think that the man (or men lol) that I end up with, I want him to be falling head over heels for me and I want him to get to know me for me and have a deep chemical, emotional and physical connection...

It also made me kind of sad that I'm still single on this Friday night when I can walk down one street and turn so many heads or so many guys at my work seem interested in me yet

Still single. And it's not a good feeling, it's not a good feeling because I have a job, I have money and friends and travel experiences and family, but ...missing something big 

Boo.

I am going out "clubbing" tomorrow -2nd time this year woot small steps- sometimes I just feel very awkward in clubs. I'm gonna try to have fun though. My anxiety hasn't been so great lately. Being around so many people today- heart racing, chest pounding, knot in stomach- UGH how do people do this?

Just want to curl up in front of the TV with chocolate gelato and watch reruns of Friends.

Oh yea, that's why I'm still single :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kiss of the blonde, delirium to beyond


----------



## GordonLee

calichick said:


> I don't have skype. Thought that was pretty much extinct by now.


Um, nah, not everyone Snapchats. It's a pretty big VOIP platform.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Im pretty pissed. My friend and I went to a really high-end bar in town tonight and they actually served sushi, so I ordered it, and this sushi was ****ing amazing.....so now I can't be ignorantly content with mediocre sushi bliss anymore. I liked being able to spend $10 for sushi and being happy, but those days are gone now.


Sushi is awesome. I have it as part of my Chinese buffet outings - I go out to eat by myself. It's been about six weeks since I have been there (I normally go every other Saturday), but I am trying to lose Paxil fat and buffets are not good for diets. :no


----------



## Banzai

I'm not sure how I'm going to do this


----------



## calichick

GordonLee said:


> Um, nah, not everyone Snapchats. It's a pretty big VOIP platform.


I don't know what snapchat is I'm not 16 sweetheart.

I'm hoping to meet a hot guy tonight wish me luck x


----------



## crimeclub

I've been coming here a hell of a lot longer than I originally expected, or maybe I should say I've _not_ dated a girl for longer than planned. I really need to get my s*** together.

Also I've been seeing a lot of "Vaginal odor" ads for me here on SAS. Go home Google, you're drunk.


----------



## calichick

It's 1 am right now and I am not quite sure how I feel 

5+ hours of dining and clubbing and...

Well, I met a really cute guy tonight. (Not to mention I made it thru the night without my anxiety getting TOO bad). We had an amazing connection and talked for about half an hour before my friend interrupted us, I stood up and he had left. Damnit.

Damn damn damn damn it. He was a f***ing gentleman. He was a normal f***ing guy. 1 in 10 guys that I meet on an everyday basis can be considered normal. It's rare. I really wanted him to ask for something more, I wanted his number or something. This was exactly my type of guy...

So at the end of the night when my friends and I were saying our good byes and packing up to leave, he looked at me and asked "Are you leaving?" With this slight tinge of disdain in his voice.

The only reason why I was pushing to stay longer was because I kind of liked him.........I don't quite know how to process this and THIS is why I don't go clubbing. Ever. My friends also pointed out to me that one of my ex coworkers was "looking out for me" i.e. interested in me. Not into him at all.

F*** my life  the sour part of my day is that I learned that the man, the man at my work, creepo deepo guy who I feel borderline sexually harassed by is known as a perv one of my good exec friends told me this, I confessed to her today how I was feeling.

but, but he treats me very odd. He barely talks to me. He stares at me constantly, he sits right next to me, but he never acknowledges me in passing. I feel very, very uncomfortable. To he point that I've had men treat me a bit like this before but never to the point of me wanting to change positions or locations just to get my space

I am pretty, pretty sure this qualifies as sexual harassment. And to top that off, he's known as a perv by this chick who's barely met him twice.

I don't f***ing know what to do.

See this sh*t girls have to deal with guys ^.

I just want to f***ing grow and learn new things not be ogled by some creepy guy who can't even ennunciate two words to me.

FML. Unhooking the bra...my chest hurts so bad this should be illegal. I am sooooo over PMS post BCP estrogen spikes.

Still single . Life is fun.


----------



## GordonLee

calichick said:


> I don't know what snapchat is I'm not 16 sweetheart.
> 
> I'm hoping to meet a hot guy tonight wish me luck x


No, not 16, just living under a rock booboo.

Kidding of course.

Anyway, interesting UFC event the other night. Might have a date tomorrow. Should be fun. Let's hope she's not as nervously excited as I am. I wonder what would be a suitable first date sort of cuisine? One that's not too messy so that we make a mess of ourselves probably. Sushi buffet!


----------



## Nicole G

My fridge is making rumbling noises... like its hungry...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

the drummer for Steven Wilson's US tour (Craig Blundell) looks a bit like Jonathan McIntosh (at least in the five seconds I've seen him so far) #awkward #allwhitepeoplelookthesame #IcansayitbecauseI'mwhite #probablywrongbecauseI'mterriblewithfaces #Ishouldstopwiththehashtagsnow

ohh the hashtags don't work anymore? That's a good thing in this case.



crimeclub said:


> I've been coming here a hell of a lot longer than I originally expected, or maybe I should say I've _not_ dated a girl for longer than planned. I really need to get my s*** together.
> 
> Also I've been seeing a lot of "Vaginal odor" ads for me here on SAS. Go home Google, you're drunk.


tea very nearly went everywhere while reading the end of your post.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Last summer I'd get sushi about 4 times a week. There was a place literally across the street that sold half price sushi rolls, so you kind of have to in that situation. It was cool because we got to know everyone there (kind of) despite no one there knowing any english, every once in a while certain waitresses would bring us a free sushi roll since we were there all the time. I moved out of that town so my sushi consumption has gone way down. :crying:


I've missed it at the Chinese buffet


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I've been coming here a hell of a lot longer than I originally expected, or maybe I should say I've _not_ dated a girl for longer than planned. I really need to get my s*** together.
> 
> Also I've been seeing a lot of "Vaginal odor" ads for me here on SAS. Go home Google, you're drunk.


Great, you spread it all to my ads now.

In the last five minutes, I have seen an ad for feminine sanitary napkins and ... rectal applicators. The guy in the picture looks a little too excited, but I am enforcing don't ask don't tell.


----------



## TenYears

Eeek!

Anyways.

I miss my ex-gf.

Even her girls confirm, they tell me, there is no other way to be hugged than by her.

When she hugged you, you know for sure, without a doubt that you've been hugged.

She'd hug you sooo tight, so tight, with both arm wrapped around you.

God I miss her. I miss her smile.

I miss her laugh.

I miss watching sunsets with her on the swing in the front yard.

I miss watching the sun rise sometimes on the back porch. There were a few nights that turned into mornings like that, and they were the best.

I miss you. So much.

I will miss you forever. You will always be a part of me.

And I'm sorry.


----------



## Banzai

Need to stop being so negative :bah


----------



## layitontheline

It sucks getting stuck behind a car turning left in this intersection, but there's only one car in front of me and they are going straight! Yay! Light turns green. They roll up a couple inches and stop. Uhhhhh. So you're turning left after all, you ****ing turd? Oh, hello signal, nice to see you a minute after the light turns green. Grrrrrrr I wish bad things on you.


----------



## IcedOver

I wonder if black people actually "like" rap music, or if they just listen to it because of societal pressure, and blast it from cars because they know it annoys white people. I'm talking about modern rap which is just shouting over a beat that sounds like casino slots; some much older rap was partially listenable. I'll bet some black people go home and blast Metallica or Taylor Swift or some '80s pop.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope the air conditioner repairman didn't forget me; I have been waiting all day.


----------



## lyssado707

Eh, I hardly ever come here anymore to lurk or post. Seems like I mainly use this site to search for other SA people in NorCal.


----------



## Banzai

I need to be more decisive. I'm going to decide to do this topic so I have to put 100% in from now on. If I can hurry up about it too...will be good to get extra holidays.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Funny how when I called the tech people were clueless and then I looked up an app and suddenly it works. Also funny how slow I am to catch up with the things technology can do now. I'll always be old school in the new school


----------



## AussiePea

Swear girls who are really into Lana Del Rey are emotionally damaged. It's pretty much an instant red flag to run for the hills.


----------



## coeur_brise

Went to a physical, the doctor suggested getting a pap smear because I was over a certain age. I told him I wasn't sexually active, but he insisted anyway( I didn't get it done). Then afterward, I was like, "Dangit, I'm a nun. The only thing I'm at risk for is breast cancer and that's not likely with my lack of boobies"

Fast forward after internet: nuns are also at risk for reproductive cancers. ...dammit. Looks like I might have to be celibate on the pill and there's possible chance of immaculate conception. Frankly, not being sexually active is rather low on my list of giving a crap, not that I don't want to. It just doesn't bother me really, at all. It'll come when I..comeOkthatsenoughtalkingfor now.

Now I fear reproductive cancer too. Ugggh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

coeur_brise said:


> and there's possible chance of immaculate conception.


d:


----------



## bad baby

scoured the house looking for a pair of old gloves. did not find them. what i found instead: $200 and a morrissey cd. dust everywhere... i do really miss those gloves though.


----------



## SuperSky

chinaski said:


> $45 for shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** i hope i'm wrong


Pretty standard shipping price if you're in Aus and wanting to buy from anywhere else in the world.


----------



## millenniumman75

chinaski said:


> $45 for shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** i hope i'm wrong


 That's scary - I hope he is alright.


----------



## SuperSky

millenniumman75 said:


> That's scary - I hope he is alright.


Read that as "alight". Oops.


----------



## drown

I have no idea what I'm doing with my own life.


----------



## Kevin001

Ultrashy got banned?......hmmmm.


----------



## blue2

If you send a werewolf to the moon will it be a werewolf permanently ..?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Ultrashy got banned?......hmmmm.


Wow, that's a surprise, but he's been banned before - this one is temporary.

He's been here longer than I have!


----------



## Surly Wurly

i'm listening to an album on youtube that has 1.46 million views. comments arent turned off but it has NO COMMENTS. what does that say about the type of people that listen to this music?


----------



## coeur_brise

I'd a dream that I was late for work and for some reason I was out of state and had to drive to California just to get there, like I'd transferred to a different store. Then I couldn't find the directions and was slowly beginning to be late for work. I was like, "Damn I hate working in Cali, they don't even know me at that store." 

So by the end of the dream I was already four hours late and feeling like I had to cut my losses. But I was so adamant about showing up and explaining myself even if I had to drive 3-4 states to get there. I was somewhere near Idaho. Dreams are weird. I skipped work this week, probably why.


----------



## Banzai

There are always going to be bad thoughts to be had. Don't you even dare think about them. Concentrate on the things that matter right now. You don't have time for that ****.


----------



## typemismatch

I was just looking at my drivers licence (new wallet). It expired a year ago. Oops. I had no idea these things expired. Not sure if it's illegal to drive with an expired licence or not.


----------



## AussiePea

typemismatch said:


> I was just looking at my drivers licence (new wallet). It expired a year ago. Oops. I had no idea these things expired. Not sure if it's illegal to drive with an expired licence or not.


Have a guess.


----------



## legallyalone

Is Drew always short for Andrew or are some people named drew?


----------



## typemismatch

AussiePea said:


> Have a guess.


No it's fine. Can get up to a £1000 fine though, so I might as well pay the £14 renewal.


----------



## coeur_brise

Now that you've spotted the mysterious island that is le me, its like.. K, moving onto the next nameless island. Oh, I'll come back. When I feel like it!

It's just... I have to fill in the blanks sometimes. You can't assume how someone feels towards you and you can't fill in whatever's not being said. I could ask, but I'd be asking too much. Maybe, again, I need a life.


----------



## moloko

blue2 said:


> If you send a werewolf to the moon will it be a werewolf permanently ..?


This is the type of question worth asking in this life, imo. I would say yes.


----------



## typemismatch

Can you put steak in a toaster? Would probably have to set it up to five, which means waiting bloody ages. I hate how when you are using an unfamiliar toaster and you don't know what setting is good that you have to kind of stand there checking the colour of the toast. And how many last minute 11th hour blah blah blah deals to save Greece are there going to be? It's starting to get really boring. I think I might organise a whip round at work for Greece.


----------



## typemismatch

On the subject of toast. Sometimes it's nice to have hotel toast. This is toast that is cold and so when you spread the butter on it's also kind of thick and cold. Generally the toast is under toasted too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - wind down.


----------



## noctilune

typemismatch said:


> On the subject of toast. Sometimes it's nice to have hotel toast. This is toast that is cold and so when you spread the butter on it's also kind of thick and cold. Generally the toast is under toasted too.


My grandmother used to make toast well ahead of time for breakfast so that it was cold by the time we would sit down to eat. This just made me realize...I like cold toast. :surprise:


----------



## bad baby

when you have a bunch of bananas and they all start to turn black at the same time, and you're trying to decide which one to eat first and which ones you can let sit for a while longer without going bad. it's like sophie's choice, except way harder. and with bananas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This may be official laptop death this time


----------



## typemismatch

bad baby said:


> when you have a bunch of bananas and they all start to turn black at the same time, and you're trying to decide which one to eat first and which ones you can let sit for a while longer without going bad. it's like sophie's choice, except way harder. and with bananas.


aren't you supposed to keep bananas apart? because of that chemical that begins with e. i forget what it's called again.


----------



## TenYears

typemismatch said:


> On the subject of toast. Sometimes it's nice to have hotel toast. This is toast that is cold and so when you spread the butter on it's also kind of thick and cold. Generally the toast is under toasted too.


Hotel toast is good...nom, nom, nom. I was in Dallas last year at this hotel and was with my kids and in line for the waffles, and it was taking too long I guess, and this woman just went crazy. She started yelling for the woman to hurry up. Guess she needed her waffles. Like, right now. Idk. Ffs.


----------



## kivi

typemismatch said:


> aren't you supposed to keep bananas apart? because of that chemical that begins with e. i forget what it's called again.


I think it is ethylene.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kaboom is a word I made up. It's not in any dictionary. I trick people into building playgrounds in empty lots in their neighborhoods. It's an elaborate prank. For my next prank, I'm going to build a hospital in a poor part of China. They'll never see it coming.


----------



## typemismatch

So something I've been noticing recently is that the tube on toilet rolls these days are not so sturdy. By the time I have bought my toilet rolls the rolls have already been squashed in transit or whatever resulting in the cardboard tube becoming less circular. Then when I put the toilet roll on the toilet roll holder it doesn't roll around quite as smoothly as it should.

Ah internet! You have a meme for everything.


----------



## typemismatch

I would just also like to mention that I buy Andrex. Proper toilet roll, not some of your cheap supermarket own brand ****.

And as you can see, Andrex is highly rated. An average of 4.6 stars out of 5 on Amazon, with 123 out of 151 reviewers rating it 5 stars!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrex-Whit...F8&qid=1435093626&sr=8-3&keywords=toilet+roll


----------



## KelsKels

Someone caught me dancing in my car today.. I instantly felt extremely embarrassed. But fk it right? Life is too short to worry I guess. She did laugh at me too.. so at least I was amusing?


----------



## bad baby

typemismatch said:


> aren't you supposed to keep bananas apart? because of that chemical that begins with e. i forget what it's called again.





kivi said:


> I think it is ethylene.


well i do keep them apart from the other fruits. unless you mean separate each banana physically (one in the shoe closet, another one out in the yard and so forth?)... sometimes i'll take one and throw it in a paper bag if i have avocados. but anyway.


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes you make a thread that's just so magnificently awesome that the mods swoop in and take it off so they can keep it all for themselves. It's like, here let me get you some peanut butter for all that jelly.

Just kidding mods, I like you guys. (not @shyvr6 though) (come at me shyvr) (seriously, come at me bro*)

#pickingafightwiththemodthatscaresme #best.idea.ever.

*so you can come in for a hug, it's a thankless job you do here and I'm sure you could use a big hug. 10/10 would brown-nose again.

edit: ^Oh man I'm bored.


----------



## Banzai

There are some things which I need time before I can confront properly.


----------



## legallyalone

Jesus that hail was insane!! About the size of pennies and coming down rapid fire. I hope the car isn't damaged.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

legallyalone said:


> Jesus that hail was insane!! About the size of pennies and coming down rapid fire. I hope the car isn't damaged.


We had a crazy storm yesterday. My electricity didn't go out, but I was expecting it to. Weather is scary.


----------



## legallyalone

SamanthaStrange said:


> We had a crazy storm yesterday. My electricity didn't go out, but I was expecting it to. Weather is scary.


Might have been the same storm, it's been moving across the states.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I drink a light beer I feel cheated, I don't know how but in that 1% difference from the 5% standard the entire bottom end/balance of the brew disappears entirely & leaves you with watery dissatisfaction...still, always nice to get to work and find free samples waiting for me


----------



## legallyalone

There just are never enough garbage cans.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

none of you have ever known...................................darkness


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love that postal lady, she's got this uplifting aura about her that even chatting with her for a minute makes you feel like all will be well, totally wanted get her name today


----------



## calichick

All of the guys who like me and who have EVER liked me have some weird twisted fetish, I have come to the conclusion that no man has actually just liked me for 'me' but for 'who I am.' Or should I say 'what I am'.

But I guess in a way preferrential mating is standard business, some prefer blondes, some prefer brunettes.

I just wish that it wasn't a fetish. How frustrating. :sigh

Er on that note, the guy I like does have a thing for me, I have a thing for him as well. He is 6 years older than me, in a whole other decade and am not sure yet if common straight male douchebag or genuine nice guy. Hard to tell with introverts or shy guys eh. I was really excited to see him back in the office today because when he walked in he looked straight at me as I had moved with this cute confused look on his face....I'm in _lust_


----------



## Cam1

M(a)sshole has been added to the Oxford Dictionary. Awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Something about me & computers, spilt beer on one, needs a new hard drive, this one is a year old and randomly says hard drive is ****ed, craps out, go to plug in the old desktop & the power fuse blows...


----------



## crimeclub

Mods, there's a clear preference on here that you give a shorter leash to obvious trolls who spam their BS constantly (yes it's spam, just camouflaged enough to make it through some loophole on here) as well as a preference to allow more light-hearted threads that are totally not bothering anyone here in any way. There really shouldn't be any reason to delete requests like this rather than address them and actually take them into consideration, 'spam' threads don't trigger SA, but there are a lot of thread on here that do trigger it that are apparently ok.

No mod bashing here, I hold no grudges to any mod (except for shyvr, he still hasn't bothered to respond to my cordial invitation to 'come at me bro') I just think this is an obvious preference of the users here.

@zookeeper I'm literally drunk right now too and your PM made me lol, and I'll for sure keep being one bad mormon mother ****er. Just don't get yourself banned with your threads guy.


----------



## zookeeper

crimeclub said:


> me lol, and I'll for sure keep being one bad mormon mother ****er. Just don't get yourself banned with your threads guy.


Ayyyyyyy! You ****ing leave me the **** out of this.

Whatever, this... is...

Pass a drink over?

Also, @shyvr6 has called me out a few times, and he's usually not wrong. I hate getting messages from him, but it's usually because I've been a dick.

(except when it's about you white supremacist *******s. Seriously, **** you)


----------



## crimeclub

zookeeper said:


> Ayyyyyyy! You ****ing leave me the **** out of this.
> 
> Whatever, this... is...
> 
> Pass a drink over?
> 
> Also, @shyvr6 has called me out a few times, and he's usually not wrong. I hate getting messages from him, but it's usually because I've been a dick.
> 
> (except when it's about you white supremacist *******s. Seriously, **** you)


Shyvr seems to be the man with the big swingin' d*** around here. Every time I see I've got a PM from him I think "Oh mother****ing sh**-stain what did I do and what's going to happen to me?


----------



## zookeeper

crimeclub said:


> Shyvr seems to be the man with the big swingin' d*** around here. Every time I see I've got a PM from him I think "Oh mother****ing sh**-stain what did I do and what's going to happen to me?


EVERY ****ing time I log in and see I've got a quote I wonder who I've pissed off now. (except if it's nazis and white supremacists, then I don't care because Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck all y'all).

And, to be fair to the mods here, I've said some pretty rude **** and have only occasionally been called on it. So yay for the mods here (my recent mod rant not withstanding).


----------



## TenYears

Shyvr is, well, he's a big bad dude.

Props to you, man. Much respect. Seriously.

I just...yeah...if I get a pm from him, i'm like wtf.


----------



## typemismatch

What's the word, begins with i?


----------



## typemismatch

Just saw a shoe on the street. How exactly does this happen? And why is it always one shoe?


----------



## blue2




----------



## typemismatch

Ridiculous that you can't buy a kindle book on the Amazon or kindle app for iPhone. ****ing Apple wants to control the world. Just used chrome instead to do it.


----------



## crimeclub

I went to Walgreens at 2am to pick up some late-night snacks, when I went to check-out at the front the lady pointed out the sardine sale on the counter (sardines? really?) and asked "Would you like to buy some sardines at half price?" I said "No thanks." then she said "Oh you should really try them, I eat sardines all the time, they're delicious." *buys sardines*


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I went to Walgreens at 2am to pick up some late-night snacks, when I went to check-out at the front the lady pointed out the sardine sale on the counter (sardines? really?) and asked "Would you like to buy some sardines at half price?" I said "No thanks." then she said "Oh you should really try them, I eat sardines all the time, they're delicious." *buys sardines*


That looks.......weird. uke


----------



## cybernaut

Some people just do not wish to be found, especially by people from their past.


----------



## legallyalone

Sardines are really good, and healthy, though.


----------



## crimeclub

legallyalone said:


> Sardines are really good, and healthy, though.


I don't know why I didn't realize it at the time of eating my first sardine, but _sardines still have their little bones in them!_ Gross! I tried one and threw them away, it was just too oily, gooey, and....sardiney.

Even my cat walked up to it and was like "....Nope." and walked away.


----------



## legallyalone

crimeclub said:


> I don't know why I didn't realize it at the time of eating my first sardine, but _sardines still have their little bones in them!_ Gross! I tried one and threw them away, it was just too oily, gooey, and....sardiney.


You can eat those bones. They're not really even bones.



crimeclub said:


> Even my cat walked up to it and was like "....Nope." and walked away.


Well I think cats don't like already dead things.


----------



## BAH

无


----------



## calichick

Why won't guys move quicker?

Jeez, I read somewhere that you have to give him 3-6 months to make an actual move beyond casual flirtation but I'm not patient...

I get restless when I go a day without talking or seeing him and he shows ALL the signs that he's interested, staring, coming to talk to me about the smallest things, staring some more, sent me a nice note a few weeks ago...

What a bore. Everyone at work thinks I'm married so I can't even wear a damn ring on any hand for fear of having no guy approach me ever..

Please ask me out..:

Maybe I will just worry myself to death over this man....


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Why won't guys move quicker?
> 
> Jeez, I read somewhere that you have to give him 3-6 months to make an actual move beyond casual flirtation but I'm not patient...
> 
> I get restless when I go a day without talking or seeing him and he shows ALL the signs that he's interested, staring, coming to talk to me about the smallest things, staring some more, sent me a nice note a few weeks ago...
> 
> What a bore. Everyone at work thinks I'm married so I can't even wear a damn ring on any hand for fear of having no guy approach me ever..
> 
> Please ask me out..:
> 
> Maybe I will just worry myself to death over this man....


Why don't _you_ make a move? SA or not...guys are intimidated by hot girls, so when you're hot and not just simply attractive then dating will require more of an effort on your part to help us guys out. Thats the sad truth, and I don't think your history contradicts that. Whatever guy you're talking about....what if he showed up to work one day and a hot girl asked him out to dinner? He'd be ****ing pissed wouldn't he... lol.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Zyriel

Pinneapples and cheese leave a weird taste in your mouth after >_<!!!!!


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> That looks.......weird. uke


The pic got deleted, do you think the sardines looked so gross that someone reported it? :laugh:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

There's Game of Thrones spoilers everywhere. ;_;


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Why don't _you_ make a move? SA or not...guys are intimidated by hot girls, so when you're hot and not just simply attractive then dating will require more of an effort on your part to help us guys out. Thats the sad truth, and I don't think your history contradicts that. Whatever guy you're talking about....what if he showed up to work one day and a hot girl asked him out to dinner? He'd be ****ing pissed wouldn't he... lol.


Because I don't want him to have that control over me. I would do everything to him to show him that I'm interested BUT make the first move.

And the fact that he's approached me about 15 times in the past month leads me to believe he's not intimidated by me.

I think I just need to reciprocate more.

I like how when he talks to me, he has this twinkle in his eyes, I'm like f***ing nervous as hell around him.

Boys are so sweet...


----------



## crimeclub

^aren't we though? 

...

I hate being lonely, but man I love being alone. Being introverted is kind of a blessing and a curse, it makes the inevitable times that we'll all be alone to not only be fine but even enjoyable, but I feel like extroverts have more of a fire lit under them that pushes them harder to avoid any chance of loneliness. When I'm totally ok spending an entire weekend by myself it's not exactly great motivation to get myself out and meet a girl for when night rolls around and I'm hating the lonely single life. I need to stop saying "I need to get out there and go on a date" and just actually ****ing do it!


----------



## BAH

Darkness and Light


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> The pic got deleted, do you think the sardines looked so gross that someone reported it? :laugh:


I don't know. It looked like a can of used grease, not sardines.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> we'll all be alone to not only be fine but even enjoyable, but I feel like extroverts have more of a fire lit under them that pushes them harder to avoid any chance of loneliness. When I'm totally ok spending an entire weekend by myself it's not exactly great motivation to get myself out and meet a girl for when night rolls around and I'm hating the lonely single life. I need to stop saying "I need to get out there and go on a date" and just actually ****ing do it!


Um honey, that's not introversion that's causing your lack of motivation.

That's most likely a hormonal issue :lol lack of sex drive LOL chronic depression maybe.

Cause I can tell you damn well for sure being alone is NOT "enjoyable" introvert/extrovert alike it defeats any purpose as to why we're here in the first place. I even enjoy weekdays because I'm surrounded by people as opposed to weekends when I'm here...sitting on the couch on SAS having no human interaction whatsoever..

No, I'm an introvert but my sex drive is functioning perfectly normal which makes it all the more harder to get. My. Needs. Met.

You should have that checked


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Um honey, that's not introversion that's causing your lack of motivation.
> 
> That's most likely a hormonal issue :lol lack of sex drive LOL
> 
> Cause I can tell you I'm damn well for sure being alone is NOT "enjoyable" introvert/extrovert alike it defeats any purpose as to why we're here in the first place. I even enjoy weekdays because I'm surrounded by people as opposed to weekends when I'm here...sitting on the couch on SAS having no human interaction whatsoever..
> 
> No, I'm an introvert but my sex drive is functioning perfectly normal which makes it all the more harder to get. My. Needs. Met.
> 
> You should have that checked


Lack of sex-drive? Thank you Dr Cali, but my perpetual horniness would beg to differ. My lack of motivation comes from dealing with some bad depression, my strong fear of rejection, and procrastinating the inevitable anxiety that comes with entering the dating scene again.

Lack of sex-drive, lol.


----------



## typemismatch

Something around here smells fishy, and it isn't my underpants.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Lack of sex-drive? Thank you Dr Cali, but my perpetual horniness would beg to differ. My lack of motivation comes from dealing with some bad depression, my strong fear of rejection, and procrastinating the inevitable anxiety that comes with entering the dating scene again.
> 
> Lack of sex-drive, lol.


Yes, just don't blame it on introversion


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Yes, just don't blame it on introversion


You're cute when you try to figure me out.


----------



## legallyalone

All my friends are changing their facebook profiles to rainbows, should I join in?


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> You're cute when you try to figure me out.


And you're even cuter when you try to pass off broad assertions as universal

Loooooooooooooooool

Funny boys make for temporary distractions in my enjoyable loneliness.

So enjoyable.


----------



## calichick

CC thinks I'm a huge b****.

He's gonna go have a good wank over that fact later don't worry old friends make for good convo.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> CC thinks I'm a huge b****.
> 
> He's gonna go have a good wank over that fact later don't worry old friends make for good convo.


Well you got one of those things right, and I already wanked today. :laugh:


----------



## CWe

Why is life such a c##t?


----------



## crimeclub

CWe said:


> Why is life such a c##t?


"life"? Her name is Calichick.

edit: just jokes. I love you cali.


----------



## calichick

Don't worry I'm fairly certain that you're not a one-wank-a-day kinda guy CC, just putting it out there.

I told you not to hit it too hard or else it would take away from some of that woman value for you.

Rofl. Hahaha


----------



## calichick

That's why I only do it once a week.

Gotta have penis ambitions now don't I?



crimeclub said:


> "life"? Her name is Calichick.
> 
> edit: just jokes. I love you cali.


 Love..whoa there let's reel it in now partner.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy - housework.


----------



## millenniumman75

Exactly one week after I turned 40, Tobey MacGuire does the same.

He got a nasty weather day compared to me!


----------



## BAH

0ab-2hjq2wi12sm0i32foiqbohb3ow


----------



## legallyalone

Sleeping in my parents room is a ****ing nightmare.


----------



## millenniumman75

***************
*122,000th post!*
***************


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> *122,000th post!*
> ***************


You are a SASsy god among men.


----------



## crimeclub

Alright I'm not going to drink at all today. Just have to keep busy during the day and keep the negative feelings in check at night. I can do it!


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Alright I'm not going to drink at all today. Just have to keep busy during the day and keep the negative feelings in check at night. I can do it!


You are going to have to PM me about this. What negative thoughts are you having? The Sauce isn't SASsy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Alright I'm not going to drink at all today. Just have to keep busy during the day and keep the negative feelings in check at night. I can do it!


You can do it! :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> ^PM sent, and yeah it's not SASsy at all.





SamanthaStrange said:


> You can do it! :squeeze


One event at a time without it is all it takes.
Feel the pain; it's better than numbing it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just listened to an interview with the real Dr. Seus, he's sussed out the origin of the turtle's shell, good stuff


----------



## calichick

I wonder if it's a bad idea to tell my married ex-boss who had a crush on me that I miss him -in a non-sexual, inadvertent kind of way of course.

I have attachment issues.

:serious:


----------



## inane

I'm so glad almost no one but the government and my landlord knows where I live.

I'm not joking. Pretty much no one in my life knows where, exactly, I live. The only person is my best friend who I've trusted enough to give my address to.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oy - did I have too much caffeine?


----------



## SuperSky

millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> *122,000th post!*
> ***************


And by the time I'm reading this, you've done an extra 40.:clap


----------



## Banzai

I should avoid things which I know will bother me, or else I'll spend the whole day thinking about it.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I got 2 hours of sleep last night, 4am to 6am, due to my goddamn cat waking me up every 20 minutes, darting around the room like she just got herself an Adderall prescription, attacking me any time I'd move around under the blanket, and meowing right in my ear to pet her. I couldn't put her out of the room because all her stuff is in here. She was so lucky I didn't get a running start and punt her out the window last night.
> 
> Thanks guys, and yesterday was a success.
> 
> No hangover at work today.


Total WIN! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Now, go for the repeat!


----------



## blue2

crimeclub said:


> No hangover at work today.


Excellent that increases productivity and tax revenue but has a knock on effect of increased carbon emissions , I went through a phase like that a couple of years ago, now I limit myself to 1 bottle of whiskey a week and maybe 4 beers ..


----------



## Nicole G

millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> *122,000th post!*
> ***************


Congrats  :clap


----------



## BAH

No


----------



## Banzai

It's funny when I think I've done well on something, I actually do mediocre, and then when I expect to not do well, it's actually my best. Not sure what to make of that...


----------



## probably offline

this picture is so ****ing gross


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> this picture is so ****ing gross


I agree (thanks for posting it) Where did you get it, it's grotesque on the level of Tim and Eric.


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I agree (thanks for posting it) Where did you get it, it's grotesque on the level of Tim and Eric.


http://keegangrandbois.tumblr.com/


----------



## crimeclub

^thanks.


----------



## legallyalone

My nose gets plugged constantly, there's nothing it it though, just feels like the tubes closed. If I hold my breath and run or walk up stairs it will temporarily unclog and give me some relief. It's making it so annoying and hard to breathe though, sometimes I get out of breath doing nothing because I'm not taking enough air in through my nose. I should just get checked out, maybe I can get a doctor to widen the nostrils.


----------



## crimeclub

This is my official declaration...in the month of July (probably not on the 4th)...I will go on a date with a girl. I'm going to put effort into this for real this time. I'm going to find a nice, cute girl, then we are going to go get dinner, and this will happen in the month that will begin in exactly 10 mins.

I'm so tired of being alone, It's killing me. Work keeps me from having time to be lonely, but once I get home from work I walk in, put my keys on the table, then think "Oh yeah...I'm ****ing single." Then alcohol and no effort happens after that. I need to choose a time to quit procrastinating, and the pain of my situation has officially exceeded the feeling of being content with my situation, unfortunately I sometimes wait for that to happen before I decide to make a decision for change.


----------



## Elad




----------



## rdrr

Can we harness an energy source through the use of human exercise?


----------



## Kevin001

Imbored got banned again? smh.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am finally getting a replacement lawn mower this evening. There are areas of my lawn that have not been mowed in five weeks after my mower failed for the third time in three years. Nobody from the company called me so I have to do the calling myself over and over - after being put on hold for a half-hour, I decided to go in person.

I got results after that and an email.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've not smoked/vaped herb in months yet my lungs are still phlegmy, I wonder how long it'll take them to really clear out this time


----------



## Vuldoc

I feel like an old man hearing/reading these slang terms being used and I'm thinking "those darn kids and their weird way of talking."


----------



## BackToThePast

Dog is getting surgery tomorrow and will be put under anesthesia. Just a month ago a family friend's dog never woke up after surgery. Rational me says the odds are in my dog's favor, she'll be fine. Irrational me can't stop thinking about how I'd react if she's gone.


----------



## coeur_brise

This video still makes me so happy.






whatthehellhappenedtohisface?!? whoknows...


----------



## PlayerOffGames

coeur_brise said:


> This video still makes me so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatthehellhappenedtohisface?!? whoknows...


:surprise: :fall :smile2:


----------



## Nicole G

Ugh the sun is starting to come through my window and into my eyes. I don't feel like getting up and closing them lol.


----------



## hipolito

inane said:


> I'm so glad almost no one but the government and my landlord knows where I live.
> 
> I'm not joking. Pretty much no one in my life knows where, exactly, I live. The only person is my best friend who I've trusted enough to give my address to.


wow that's actually really cool! it's so Twilight Zone. I can imagine you a character.


----------



## inane

hipolito said:


> wow that's actually really cool! it's so Twilight Zone. I can imagine you a character.


Well, I did take a plane 3,600 km with only a few bags to a city where I had never been, no one knew me, and with no plans 

However it's now updated: Now my (ex?)-boyfriend and a new friend knows.


----------



## coeur_brise

crimeclub said:


> This is my official declaration...in the month of July (probably not on the 4th)...I will go on a date with a girl. I'm going to put effort into this for real this time. I'm going to find a nice, cute girl, then we are going to go get dinner, and this will happen in the month that will begin in exactly 10 mins.
> 
> I'm so tired of being alone, It's killing me. Work keeps me from having time to be lonely, but once I get home from work I walk in, put my keys on the table, then think "Oh yeah...I'm ****ing single." Then alcohol and no effort happens after that. I need to choose a time to quit procrastinating, and the pain of my situation has officially exceeded the feeling of being content with my situation, unfortunately I sometimes wait for that to happen before I decide to make a decision for change.


You need a female version of yourself. I wish you good luck.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## moloko

coeur_brise said:


> This video still makes me so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatthehellhappenedtohisface?!? whoknows...


Hard luck, thatswhathappenedtohisface. That video was awesome, nothing like some blues to warm the heart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just realized that whoever lives there can probably see into the kitchen from that window which means they've likely seen me wandering about naked when I'm home alone


----------



## coeur_brise

crimeclub said:


> Thanks, but why a female version of me?


I dunno. Just seems like the laid back, joking, easygoing type of girl is right for you. Some girls can be pretty high maintenance, but if you're not picky, then that's a plus for you.



moloko said:


> Hard luck, thatswhathappenedtohisface. That video was awesome, nothing like some blues to warm the heart. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.  at one point I saw his face and imagined someone just slashing him across the face. Yeesh. Maybe, maybe not. Still, what a scar. The whole short film about him is fun to watch.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's hard to take Matthew Mcconaughey seriously. I can't help but laugh during his scenes.


----------



## Perkins

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's hard to take Matthew Mcconaughey seriously. I can't help but laugh during his scenes.


----------



## SilentLyric

tfw having fantasy about coworker who is kind of scummy. not my fault he has a good bod. and leaning over and chit...teasing me. sigh. I also like this voice, it's really cool sounding.


----------



## millenniumman75

I mowed my lawn in places that hadn't been mowed in six weeks. I was afraid I would have to send my new mower of one day back to the store. 

I have grass everywhere - I will need to remow to mulch the grass.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Perkins said:


>


Oh, hey sexy ; )


----------



## cuppy

I think I will get a haircut.


----------



## crimeclub

I ate 10 Babybel cheeses last night. Just letting everyone know each new step of my downward spiral.



coeur_brise said:


> I dunno. Just seems like the laid back, joking, easygoing type of girl is right for you. Some girls can be pretty high maintenance, but if you're not picky, then that's a plus for you.


Oh, yeah I do like laid-back people, and definitely prefer that in a girl.


----------



## bittersweetavenue

Awaiting the day I see the number 1 next to that Facebook icon.


----------



## tronjheim

Basu'g mu-ulan ugma sa kadlawon.


----------



## crimeclub

I love Norah Jones, all her albums, but she has the voice of an angel on her first album 'Come Away with Me'. Her voice just comforts me.

I miss Utah, everything about it, I can't wait to go back. 

I love when I spend tons of money on a toy for my cat but then she completely ignores it and finds her new favorite toy with something that's not even meant as a cat toy. *sarcasm*


----------



## Zyriel

I think I'm going to eat with a spatula from now on. It's so very efficient I must say, it just gets every morsel. In a cup of yogurt, gets down to the last bit, then licking it off the rubber, just makes you want to consume the whole thing handle and all! Need to find one in the shape of a spoon, that would just be so delicious ~


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I need one so bad as well but I keep putting it off, it's such an inconvenience, but I should do it this saturday since *I'm starting to look like Shaggy from Scooby Doo*.


That's kinda hot.



crimeclub said:


> *I ate 10 Babybel cheeses last night.* Just letting everyone know each new step of my downward spiral.


That's even better. Cheese!

I wish there was a gif of Shaggy eating cheese. lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Happy birthday 'Murica.


----------



## crimeclub

Gosh darn it to flipping _heck_! (mormon rage, sorry guys, that was uncalled for) I got up, showered, took my medication (both of which I'm already running low on) and drove to work only to realize it's a holiday. This could have been one of those 'don't shower, don't get out of bed once except for bathroom and food' type of days. What a waste...



SamanthaStrange said:


> That's kinda hot.
> 
> That's even better. Cheese!
> 
> I wish there was a gif of Shaggy eating cheese. lol


I don't pull it off well, I look trrable, just trrable.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Gosh darn it to flipping _heck_! (mormon rage, sorry guys, that was uncalled for) I got up, showered, took my medication (both of which I'm already running low on) and drove to work only to realize it's a holiday. *This could have been one of those 'don't shower, don't get out of bed once except for bathroom and food' type of days. What a waste...*
> 
> I don't pull it off well, I look trrable, just trrable.


I did that today - a rare occurrence. I did that for you, man. I don't get to do it very often.

Tomorrow is a holiday - haircut places will be closed. You need to do it today or Sunday.


----------



## crimeclub

The way you shop at a grocery store is so revealing of your current situation in the dating scene, I know the girl at the check-out was thinking "Yep, this guy is one single M F" All my purchases were evidence of 'single guy', chicken wings, chips and salsa, a microwave dinner to see what it's like, I even bought a damn lunchable because I was shopping while hungry! You don't buy lunchables when you're in a relationship! I even showed up to the check-out with a full-on beard, completely untrimmed, neck-beard and all. :cry



millenniumman75 said:


> I did that today - a rare occurrence. I did that for you, man. I don't get to do it very often.
> 
> Tomorrow is a holiday - haircut places will be closed. You need to do it today or Sunday.


Good to know. Sunday it is.


----------



## blue2

2 words " THE FONZ"


----------



## crimeclub

It legitimately bothers me when people don't apply the Oxford comma. You might be thinking "Mike, who gives a f*** about the Oxford comma?"

I do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> It legitimately bothers me when people don't apply the Oxford comma. You might be thinking "Mike, who gives a f*** about the Oxford comma?"
> 
> I do.


:um Sometimes I get so nervous when I'm talking to someone online that I forget to use punctuation at all. This is especially true on Skype, where I consistently type out the most ridiculous run-on sentences ever created. Please forgive me.


----------



## Banzai

Focus please


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> :um Sometimes I get so nervous when I'm talking to someone online that I forget to use punctuation at all. This is especially true on Skype, where I consistently type out the most ridiculous run-on sentences ever created. Please forgive me.


I don't put any effort into punctuation in a chat situation either haha, but the oxford comma in particular is one of my irrational pet peeves.


----------



## Surly Wurly

blue2 said:


> 2 words " THE FONZ"


really enjoying the contrasting "K" and "L" sounds in that, its like lemon and mint

and in my opinion, this is my best post here so far. woo!


----------



## bad baby

every time i see arsene wenger's name in print i read it in my head as "obscene wanker" ... this can't be just me right *+_+*


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes I see a user forcing his opinion on others like it's a blunt object despite everyone else trying to explain how he's wrong, and then I think "Ohhh, so you'd be weird even if you _didn't_ have SA."


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> every time i see arsene wenger's name in print i read it in my head as "obscene wanker" ... this can't be just me right *+_+*


see also: Archbishop Desmond Tutu/Arsebishop Desmond Poopoo


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> see also: Archbishop Desmond Tutu/Arsebishop Desmond Poopoo


actually his name is already ripe for parody as it is lol


----------



## identificationunknown

Balls in my court but i m scared to dribble it out. 

Or i think it is?


----------



## crimeclub

My cat follows me everywhere, to the living room, kitchen, dining room, she even follows me from my room to my bathroom, she'll be in my closet asleep but as soon as she hears I'm getting up she'll run after me to wherever I'm going, and even while I'm sitting on my toilet she'll literally just sit in front of me and stare at me. It's not even just room to room, she'll follow me as I'm moving from my bed to my stereo or tv to see what I'm doing. Should I break up with her? She's a little clingy.


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> actually his name is already ripe for parody as it is lol


aw hit me with some poopoo arsebishop action

(i feel as if that sentence is gonna come back to haunt me one day : /)


----------



## Sean07

The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill just gets better every time you listen to it I swear. I really don't know if there's anyone who's ever lived as cool and talented as she is. If you're that person, message me. She's so damn smooth.


----------



## bad baby

@Surly Wurly


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> @Surly Wurly


maybe we could poo on people, together, someday <3


----------



## typemismatch

So i've been thinking recently about triangles. I think it all started the other morning in that zone where I am awake but my brain has not yet consciously recognised this. When my conscious mind caught up I found that I had been thinking about triangles. I can't quite remember all the things I thought about them, but one thing was that triangles are the simplest shape. It's easier to draw a triangle than any other shape - all you need is a ruler (or the side of something hard and straight that might be at hand) and a pencil. Triangles are much more interesting shapes than squares. Squares are boring - everyone knows that. Rectangles aren't that much better. Then you've got the parallelogram which is just a weak rectangle. This is probably why the first shape that a young child will say is "tri ag". That and the fact that dodecahedron is too many syllables. Incidentally dodecahedron was the first word uttered by a young Joseph Fourier. Obviously he said it in French which would have been le dodecahedron. I was also thinking that the diagrams used in pyramid schemes are actually triangles.


----------



## typemismatch

You don't play the rhombus, but cool people like this play the triangle.










(ok he's not playing it here, but he does play it)


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - turn off the alarm and I sleep in .


----------



## bad baby

so after giving this some good long thought, i've come to the conclusion that the mad men character that i want to date the most is ... *DRUMROLLLLL PLEASE* ... ginsberg.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My friend's sister, daughter, & brother inlaw come into the shop & as he's paying the little girl says "I like this song"...I laugh & reply "your daughter likes A Tribe Called Quest?" Haha. It was so cute & the song was Scenario with Busta Rhymes


----------



## Vuldoc

Every year on this day my neighborhood sounds like a war zone. Illegal fireworks galore and the cops give no ****s.


----------



## millenniumman75

Vuldoc said:


> Every year on this day my neighborhood sounds like a war zone. Illegal fireworks galore and the cops give no ****s.


:lol - I kept making jokes about "gun violence". An ambulance siren goes off and I was like "gun violence" :lol


----------



## Kevin001

People care more about their relationship goals then their actual goals these days.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> People care more about their relationship goals then their actual goals these days.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## typemismatch

**** you. **** you very very much.


----------



## bad baby

typemismatch said:


> **** you. **** you very very much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope it arrives in the mail when I get home from work


----------



## millenniumman75

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Whenever someone around me gets sick, I become the biggest germaphobe and I swear to god, if that kid makes me sick, I am flipping them inside out, upside down, squishing them into a ball and kicking them into a volcano.


You and me both.

I took my mother out to dinner on the Fourth - to McDonald's - she didn't want to go anywhere else. She was hoarse, had a sore throat, and a cough. I sat on the opposite end of the booth from her. I hope she wasn't offended, but I don't have time to get sick.

Two days later, I show no signs of trouble - but that was after two emergency Zicam sprays.

After getting a nasty cold last Labor Day week, I am only too careful around sick people.


----------



## bad baby

so i finally tried tim tams for the first time after a bajillion people have raved to me about how good they are. and yea they are good.










only about a dozen more flavours to try until my life is finally complete.


----------



## Kalliber

Love sense8


----------



## Blushy

crimeclub said:


> I was driving around today and I drove by a church building that had a huge sign on it spanning the length of the building that said "GOD HATES AMERICA". I then drove around to the other side of the building and realized...I live in the same town as Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## Barakiel

A job where you can make a lot of money without much effort... The only thing I can think of is thievery... Is that a bad idea?


----------



## AussiePea

I'm listening to Agnes obel while watching the Dutch and German countrysides pass by. This is what they say about "living in the moment".


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I was driving around today and I drove by a church building that had a huge sign on it spanning the length of the building that said "GOD HATES AMERICA". I then drove around to the other side of the building and realized...I live in the same town as Westboro Baptist Church.


I didn't know they were in Utah. :con


----------



## SamanthaStrange

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't know they were in Utah. :con


He's not in Utah either, lol. :b


----------



## Vuldoc

When I had long hair I wanted to cut it (which I did) now I want to grow it out again. Make up your mind, brain!


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't know they were in Utah. :con


Like SS said I'm not currently in Utah, Topeka KS.

Also the pic that accompanied my post was deleted and it only said "Screw it, I'm done", that's strange.


----------



## Vuldoc

crimeclub said:


> Also the pic that accompanied my post was deleted and it only said "Screw it, I'm done", that's strange.


Sometimes when anyone links a picture for some reason it doesn't show up. maybe the host website doesn't want anyone hotlinking their images or something else I don't know, just a thought. But I think this time you really did break the rules with that image. (not really)


----------



## crimeclub

Vuldoc said:


> Sometimes when anyone links a picture for some reason it doesn't show up. maybe the host website doesn't want anyone hotlinking their images or something else I don't know, just a thought. But I think this time you really did break the rules with that image. (not really)


That could be correct, because the pic wasn't offensive at all, it was of Bill Murray tossing his golf club in the air and "Screw it, I'm done"

Btw I've always thought you had one of the cooler avatar pics, it reminds me of Reservoir Dogs. What's it from?


----------



## Vuldoc

crimeclub said:


> That could be correct, because the pic wasn't offensive at all, it was of Bill Murray tossing his golf club in the air and "Screw it, I'm done"
> 
> Btw I've always thought you had one of the cooler avatar pics, it reminds me of Reservoir Dogs. What's it from?


 it is a little reminiscent of Mr. Blonde. It's from the Queens of the Stone Age music video I Appear Missing


----------



## crimeclub

Vuldoc said:


> it is a little reminiscent of Mr. Blonde. It's from the Queens of the Stone Age music video I Appear Missing


Mr. Blonde is exactly who I was thinking lol. Cool though.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Like SS said I'm not currently in Utah, Topeka KS.
> 
> Also the pic that accompanied my post was deleted and it only said "Screw it, I'm done", that's strange.


Well, it's interesting to see

KanSAS


----------



## marcel177

ERIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
there


----------



## Ape in space

I just watched this scary-*** movie on Netflix called The Conjuring. God damn. :afr


----------



## calichick

I want to tell this guy out there that I miss him so incredibly much.

O. I met him when I was 22, he 25. There is not one day, one day that I don't think about him because he was so motivated, so ambitious, so personable, so damn funny. This guy embodied everything in charisma that I want out of a man and cofounder of a company right now before the age of 30. I miss him so much.

There were other guys that I preferred physically but he captured my heart...miss him a lot. He was really into me and I took for granted those days. I hope he's happy now. I have a really hard time meeting someone with his personality equivalent.


----------



## AussiePea

Seriously, travel Europe if you have not yet, it's just an incredible part of the world. Heading to a secluded Austrian town today, think I'll make a trip photo thread on here, too many stunning scenes.


----------



## coeur_brise

Most random thought: "I'm just a sweet transvestite. From transsssexual Transylvania. Ha ha." Love Tim Curry. And who knew he was English?! English actors, so well crafted, they can fool Americans into thinking they are American.


----------



## crimeclub

Basically my post contribution on SAS as of late can be summed up in 3 thoughts: 

-I miss Utah with the passion of a thousand burning suns.

-*Something my cat is currently doing*

-I hate feeling lonely all the time.

Yeah so you'll still be hearing much more about those three things for the foreseeable future.


----------



## crimeclub

John Oliver, you're making the lack of Colbert Report more and more bearable.


----------



## identificationunknown

Why am I slave to this trade?

Why but oh Why?


----------



## Surly Wurly

i rewatched SAW last night. (didnt see saw. i never saw saw neither. whatever)


astounded by how bad both cary elwes and danny glover are in it. script is pretty crap as well. cary elwes used to be exquisitely foppish but has gone THE FNCK to seed. what a waste.

however its still compelling due to its novel plot mechanics, makes me take heart that even flawed art can be worthwhile =]


----------



## indiscipline

AussiePea said:


> Seriously, travel Europe if you have not yet, it's just an incredible part of the world. Heading to a secluded Austrian town today, think I'll make a trip photo thread on here, too many stunning scenes.


Austria is stunning, yeah. I've been there a couple of times a long time ago and pretty much walked around in a constant state of awe. It's without doubt the most beautiful place I've ever been to.

Conflicting emotions when travelling through those narrow mountain passes, though... I kept being torn between a state of trance (admiring the landscapes) and terror (yeah falling off one of these cliffs is probably how I die.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This guy's voice is amazing:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just helped a neighbour bring her baby stroller up the stairs, sometimes it's good to do the little things for people


----------



## Kevin001

Wow, Legallyalone got banned? I was wondering where she was, smh.


----------



## BackToThePast

All I see are feces. Feces everywhere.


----------



## Vuldoc

I've been procrastinating. I need to change out the graphics card and hard disk on my computer and then re-install windows and it's going to take the rest of the day. ugh...


----------



## bad baby

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Legallyalone got banned? I was wondering where she was, smh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I always find it weird when couples look alike, it's like couldn't get enough of looking in the mirror or what?


----------



## Charmeleon

Kevin001 said:


> Wow, Legallyalone got banned? I was wondering where she was, smh.


She'll be back, she always comes back.


----------



## May19

This blueberry scone is the bomb


----------



## TenYears

Ffs.

Is she playing with herself?

Is she planning he next plan of attack?

Is she murdering people in some third world counry?

Did she join ISIS?

Been quiet lately.

Shhhh...don't wake the sleeping dragon.....


----------



## bad baby

i am trying to read and my neighbour is singing. she sounds like a tone-deaf goat in labour. seriously pls confine your cringe-worthy bleating to the shower like a normal person kthanxbai... was thinking of blasting some music until she shuts up but tbh i might just go to bed soon. it's not even 10 yet and i can barely keep my eyes open =_=


----------



## Wirt

bad baby said:


> i am trying to read and my neighbour is singing. she sounds like a tone-deaf goat in labour. seriously pls confine your cringe-worthy bleating to the shower like a normal person kthanxbai... was thinking of blasting some music until she shuts up but tbh i might just go to bed soon. it's not even 10 yet and i can barely keep my eyes open =_=


play the song that she's singing lol


----------



## Wirt

its one of those drrrrinking nights


----------



## millenniumman75

Ape in space said:


> I just watched this scary-*** movie on Netflix called The Conjuring. God damn. :afr


That was a creepy movie.


----------



## scooby

So...I'm pretty sure I just heard someone do burnouts and then crash into something. Then sped off. The bang sounded pretty loud. But I'm too lazy to leave my computer desk to bother looking.


----------



## mattmc

_Every moment of your lifetime
Every minute every day
Fight the good fight every moment
Make it worth the price we pay_

I like that last line. The price we pay. Being alive is almost inherently suffering to one degree or another. But if someday we can make it worth it than it won't have been for nothing.


----------



## Blue2015

Is there a cure for a persons ignorance outside of themselves?


----------



## Wirt

9-15-00 (part 2) from godspeed would be the last song I would want to hear. At least right now


----------



## Banzai

Be more decisive please and make a dog damned decision already.


----------



## Vuldoc

no pressure


----------



## bad baby

VipFuj said:


> play the song that she's singing lol


lol. tbh i have no idea what song she's singing. i'm not even sure it's an actual song.

============

there's a girl in the class that doesn't talk. literally the only thing i've heard her say was on the first day when i was helping her with her art project and i asked her what her name was like 7 times and she finally told me. and even then she had said it too softly, and i had her write it out for me just to make sure.

so today we were shooting hoops and all the kids were practically scrambling all over one another trying to get to the ball, and all the other teachers and volunteers were busy trying to pry them apart. i saw her standing off in the corner clinging to the hem of her dress. so i went over and asked her: "k., do you want to play ball?" to which she nodded shyly. i then had to wedge her into the queue and prod her several times before she was brave enough to take the ball.

and it was just kind of a harsh realization for me: the fact that silence doesn't always mean that someone is content or has all their needs met. i'd thought that, having anxiety myself, i would be more sensitive to the feelings of like-minded quiet souls. but in reality i just assumed what any normal person would, that she wasn't playing because she didn't _want_ to play, which could not have been further from the truth... it's amazing how some children learn from an early age how to behave in ways that would get them the validation they crave. how they will disrupt the class or make a mistake in their work on purpose just so you will pay attention to them. and that then serves as a kind of reinforcement, which leads to them repeating the behaviour again, and again, and again ad infinitum.,, everything is so wrong. lol :/


----------



## shyvr6

Posts have been removed. Please take your discussion about other members to PM.


----------



## BackToThePast

Holy crap this show. I've never had so much secondhand embarrassment from a single source. I _love_ it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm such a sci-fi book & series junkie...something about alternative histories/politics/worlds/species I guess


----------



## cosmicslop

One of these days when I'm doing the dishes and think I'm going to pick up a fork to wash from the dirty, cloudy as hell dishwater everyone keeps forgetting to drain, I"m going to pick up a gun with no serial number and teeth fragments. I'm going to be a suspect for a local murder case and have no evidence proving my innocence so I have to flee to North Dakota.


----------



## typemismatch

So I haven't talked about bees in a while, and that's because I've been trying out the old sanity. I first came across bees when I was just a little baby, no bigger than a large crusty loaf of bread (the extra big ones with the thick crust, I was already bigger than your bog standard Hovis). The first bee I met was called Eric and we became friends. Of course I didn't know bees could sting in those days, but Eric wouldn't hurt a fly. One of the things I like about bees is how they introduce themselves. Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee he said. So right away I knew it was a bee. They have a nice simple name and they tell you it. Unlike cats. I was calling cats meows for weeks before my mother corrected me. What an idiot I felt. Then there's hippopotamuses/hippopotami wallowing in their swamp talking Latin. Of course their PR consultants in recent years have said to them to use the shortened form Hippo, it's more "hip" they say, but we all know they still speak the old Latin when nobody is watching. Then there's sheep with their ambiguous pluralisation. A man shouts SHEEP!!! at the top of his lungs. What do you do? It could be a hoard of blood-thirsty sheep rampaging down the hill, or a ickle cuddly-wuddly cloud shaped sheep called Daisy and no bigger than a Barbara Streisand hairdo. So sheep are problematic too. What I'm saying is that bees are awesome. Another thing I like about bees is that they make chocolate. Now I didn't know this when I first met Eric, it was only months later that I learned this from my brother. They make chocolate in their hives and this is how we get chocolate. Bees are awesome.


----------



## Charmeleon

typemismatch said:


>


Are there boobies under that censor?


----------



## typemismatch

So I'm thinking maybe a detective drama but where the detective is lazy. They are always so good at their job, do long hours and really want to solve crime. But this homicide detective is lazy and has an awesome home life. He eats kale. Every murder scene he comes across he writes up as suicide. A woman with an axe through her forehead... "meh, another suicude" he says. And off he goes to the golf course.


----------



## typemismatch

crimeclub said:


> Got a haircut from a solid cosmetologist, and I'm feeling sexy, like that Zack, or Zippy guy who quit One Direction.


What are you talking about? I'm still in one direction. (ps. I don't like that guy next to me much, he's a ****)


----------



## typemismatch

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Are there boobies under that censor?


That's no way to speak about Barbara Streisand.


----------



## Charmeleon

typemismatch said:


> That's no way to speak about Barbara Streisand.


But...boobies ;(


----------



## HollowedBlue

Boobies. Boobies can save the world... *tear*


----------



## alienjunkie

I could have totally gotten away with that murder


----------



## Camelleone

I just visit a store that sells dogs.. seeing so many dogs at once, I think I like cat better than dogs


----------



## bad baby

one of my favorite movie scenes of all time is the scene in 101 reykjavik where hlynur is walking down the street and he goes and puts coins in all the parking meters as he passes by, and this annoys the traffic warden, who asks him wtf he is doing, and he goes, "i am paying other people's parking. Why, IS IT AGAINST THE LAW??" and the traffic warden is all like, "no.....but it's highly...unusual" with a puzzled/pissed off look on his face.

(when in reality what's more unusual is the sadism of certain traffic wardens, sitting there like a hawk preying on all the cars and waiting to pounce with their ticket the minute one of them goes over the clock. sadistic *******s.)

i'd like to do that at least once in my life. it would be a nice benevolent gesture of utmost assholism. because i care.


----------



## Wirt

I keep having legit zombie dreams and I'm ****ing done with it lol


----------



## alienjunkie

crimeclub said:


> Noob.


offended


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Got a haircut from a solid cosmetologist, and I'm feeling sexy, like that Zack, or Zippy guy who quit One Direction.


It's Zippy, and the group is No Direction.


----------



## millenniumman75

alienjunkie said:


> I could have totally gotten away with that murder





crimeclub said:


> Noob.





alienjunkie said:


> offended


Reported.

..........................:rofl


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> It's Zippy, and the group is No Direction.


Did they have to break up? lol. I wonder who the next Jonas Brothers/Bieber/One Direction will be....

...I really do need to know because buying my 8 year old niece current teen-idol paraphernalia is the only way to get her to appreciate me.


----------



## typemismatch

bad baby said:


> one of my favorite movie scenes of all time is the scene in 101 reykjavik where hlynur is walking down the street and he goes and puts coins in all the parking meters as he passes by, and this annoys the traffic warden, who asks him wtf he is doing, and he goes, "i am paying other people's parking. Why, IS IT AGAINST THE LAW??" and the traffic warden is all like, "no.....but it's highly...unusual" with a puzzled/pissed off look on his face.
> 
> (when in reality what's more unusual is the sadism of certain traffic wardens, sitting there like a hawk preying on all the cars and waiting to pounce with their ticket the minute one of them goes over the clock. sadistic *******s.)
> 
> i'd like to do that at least once in my life. it would be a nice benevolent gesture of utmost assholism. because i care.


****. i need to go watch that movie now.


----------



## typemismatch

I've got to put my favourite scene now. kind of obvious, but heyho.


----------



## bad baby

^lol. reminds me of:


----------



## Kalliber

Some people are in need of a prayer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Did they have to break up? lol. I wonder who the next Jonas Brothers/Bieber/One Direction will be....
> 
> ...I really do need to know because buying my 8 year old niece current teen-idol paraphernalia is the only way to get her to appreciate me.


They are still a group as far as I know, just without Zippy. If they have a new album, you can still buy one and be respected by your niece. :lol


----------



## typemismatch

Time for bed. I better do my nightly inspection of my genitals... 1 .... 2 ..... 3 ... all there.

Goodnight.


----------



## crimeclub

Chris Pratt and Jennifer Lawrence are clearly America's male and female sweethearts and frankly it's selfish of them to not mate to spawn the worlds most charming and attractive person our species has to offer. #Jennifatt! Er.. #Chrisifer


----------



## Cam1

This **** is going to turn me into an alcoholic. Great taste.


----------



## blue2

I always have the best dreams nightmares by normy standards I always woke up at 3.30 am for a while whats up with that :/


----------



## calichick

Ugh, I have a $90 dress from Australia sitting in my room which I can't return and can never wear because my hips and my butt are too big for the damn thing it won't even zip up past my upper thighs and its non refundable. Boo.


----------



## identificationunknown

Went for a walk today..

It was a good walk.. 

Saw a mild car crash..

Ignored it..

Whose fault was it?

I think it was of the car that was behind.. 

I mean seriously u don't speed when a car in front is indicating to turn to a driveway..


----------



## TabbyTab

tool is too good for this world


----------



## ShatteredGlass

society & culture tho


----------



## alienjunkie

thank god for tarantino


----------



## TenYears

Judd Apatow should be in that mix, too. Somewhere. I'm not sure exactly where and I'm not sure that I really want to know, actually. I just know he's a comedic genius, maybe his sense of humor should just be injected into the mix there....no....wait....I'm sorry....injected, no that was the wrong choice of words....idk....I'm gonna shut up now....ffs


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think I got an iron deficiency. Apparently the earth's magnetic field isn't sucking on my brain hard enough because their aren't enough iron particles in my blood.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many people will watch the Miss USA pageant tonight? Thank God for youtube ~ live streaming. Damn you Trump.


----------



## millenniumman75

Tornado scare. :help


----------



## Nicole G

When I eat I always save the best for last and before I would usually eat the veggies first but now I am eating them last. That's a good sign, I think.


----------



## Smallfry

I don't want Amazon Prime I just want my missing item:mum


----------



## BackToThePast

You pick up a bottle, expecting to taste soda, but in pours water instead. You feel a strange sensation on your tongue, as if the water almost tastes like soda. Is there a word for this?


----------



## Ckg2011

This happened.


----------



## BAH

0a3uh4nr24oiu3


----------



## alienjunkie

I want to do a lot of drugs


----------



## AussiePea

Hotel overlooking the beach and the race track? I believe I've found heaven.


----------



## Perkins

I love the job market.

ENTRY LEVEL: NO EXPERIENCE REQUIRED.
After inquiring: Sorry boo, but you need at least +6 years experience required, along with bachelor's, masters, power to heal, power to levitate, and have won the nobel peace prize twice. Also, if you have won 3x then you'z overqualified.


----------



## millenniumman75

T-24 hours. SAers nightmare.


----------



## Perkins

I swear I'm basically a Keebler elf, since all I ever bake is cookies.


----------



## millenniumman75

This image is KEY-YOOUT! Awwwww :lol
Pluto Flyby - Tuesday, July 14, 2015. This is the biggest day since August 1989 when we saw Neptune in color for the first time!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some of the threads on this forum are so absurdly retarded...


----------



## Banzai

Dear self, please explain what you have done everyday in the last week.


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> Some of the threads on this forum are so absurdly retarded...


^^^


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I have a big zit on the top of my nose and it looks AWFUL ! :crying::surprise:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Where's the ****ing rain? Bring it on hard & thick, dammit!


----------



## TenYears

The gurl is fine as hell, from top to bottom, inside and out. I kiss her from head to toe at every opportunity I get. I'm blessed to even know her. Much more blessed to be more to her than just a friend. Even though she frustrates the hell out of me sometimes. And, yeah, I'm sure I do the same to her.

I just don't know if someday I'm going to marry her. Or if our next conversation might be our last. Things are that up in the air right now.


----------



## KelsKels

Sick of my cats pissing outside the box.. love having ruined clothes! I think I might have to give the Persian back to the original owners and just stick with my Boo only. She doesn't seem to like other cats anyways. I tried to kick the Persian out but felt too guilty hearing him scratch at the door all evening. Keeping everything off the floor and hoping for the best. I won't be able to hear from the original owners until Tuesday so I'll just cross my fingers that nothing else will get ruined.


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> Sick of my cats pissing outside the box.. love having ruined clothes! I think I might have to give the Persian back to the original owners and just stick with my Boo only. She doesn't seem to like other cats anyways. I tried to kick the Persian out but felt too guilty hearing him scratch at the door all evening. Keeping everything off the floor and hoping for the best. I won't be able to hear from the original owners until Tuesday so I'll just cross my fingers that nothing else will get ruined.


My cat s***s like a foot away from the box almost out of spite she'll look right at me then squat and **** right next to the box. She's totally potty trained so she's got to be doing it to piss me off. That b*tch.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> Every few hours, a train goes by my apartment, on tracks that are about 50 metres from my front door. That's roughly 10 to 12 opportunities every day to end my life. But I'm a coward. I'm going to need to contract a fatal disease. F***.


You don't want to jump in front of a train. Instead, hop on one of them and go on an adventure!


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> I'd do that if I had someone to go with.
> 
> Sadly, these are cargo trains and they don't stop here. I get a retard check every month from ODSP so if I can't die, I'm thinking about taking the train to Toronto and being a homeless person.


Yeah, I know the feeling. There's a lot of things I want to do, but I have no one to do it with. I've kind of outgrown the family too. If you're actually planning on coming to Toronto, that must mean you have a plan? You won't be homeless, don't say things like that. You could also live outside downtown where it may be cheaper, but still accessible via transit.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> I've looked at places around the GTA, but nothing is affordable for someone on ODSP. I get $1100/month, which is fine in my small town where apartments can be had for $600~...
> 
> I dunno, I've romanticized the idea of being homeless lol but then I remember how I actually was in Toronto this past February and couldn't believe they sleep on the sidewalks(above a vent) when it's -35.
> 
> Do you live in Toronto?


Ah okay, I see. Toronto is crazy expensive. I could never afford to live on my own. It's a dream. I feel so bad for the homeless. It's so dangerous for them to be out there, especially during the winter. And to think that these people may have once had good lives.

I don't live in Toronto, I'm in Durham Region just to the east. I can get downtown in 30 minutes on the highway.


----------



## Crisigv

the cheat said:


> Lucky. I'm an hour drive from Ottawa except I don't drive. Blah. Thanks for the replies.


Of course, any time. 

Actually that's a lie, most times I am too depressed to talk to people, lol. Have a good night.


----------



## Blue Dino

crimeclub said:


> My cat s***s like a foot away from the box almost out of spite she'll look right at me then squat and **** right next to the box. She's totally potty trained so she's got to be doing it to piss me off. That b*tch.


She pisses off to piss you off. :lol


----------



## Charmeleon

the cheat said:


> Lucky. I'm an hour drive from Ottawa except I don't drive. Blah. Thanks for the replies.





Crisigv said:


> Of course, any time.
> 
> Actually that's a lie, most times I am too depressed to talk to people, lol. Have a good night.


You guys are lucky to live so close, nobody lives near me lol ;(


----------



## crimeclub

I said Hateful 8 and The Revenant are the only two movies that need to come out this year...just found a 3rd.






Jennifer Lawrence can do no wrong.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub So basically, David O Russell is obsessed with Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper? Not that I blame him. I like them both a lot too.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub So basically, David O Russell is obsessed with Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper? Not that I blame him. I like them both a lot too.


I have no problem with Russell/Lawrence becoming the new Scorsese/De Nero or Scorsese/DiCaprio if they keep making amazing movies, I was legitimately obsessed with Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I have no problem with Russell/Lawrence becoming the new Scorsese/De Nero or Scorsese/DiCaprio if they keep making amazing movies, I was legitimately obsessed with Silver Linings Playbook.


I love Silver Linings Playbook too. I haven't seen American Hustle yet.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I love Silver Linings Playbook too. I haven't seen American Hustle yet.


Well you're missing out, Jen has a minor but priceless role in that one, but it's a good movie.


----------



## crimeclub

crimeclub said:


> I said Hateful 8 and The Revenant are the only two movies that need to come out this year...just found a 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence can do no wrong.


Speaking of The Revenant... trailer just released. Here's this year's soon to be Best Picture winner and DiCaprio's latest Oscar snub.






It unfortunately doesn't reveal any of the story but it's damn good, I had an awesome American History teacher in college and this story was by far his most enthralling lecture, can't wait.


----------



## Raphael200

:lurk

Awkward..........

I have no memory of this place......


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I have a big zit on the top of my nose and it looks AWFUL ! :crying::surprise:


I am 40, Fabulous, and I have a big zit on the back of arm over my elbow.
What a mess.


----------



## pandana

Oh. Someone ate the rest of the cake. I see.


----------



## Nicole G

I hope I can follow this schedule I made and it works out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defiance, Dark Matter, Killjoys, & Dominion...Sci-Fi Friday tonight after work!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

millenniumman75 said:


> I am 40, Fabulous, and I have a big zit on the back of arm over my elbow.
> What a mess.


I am older than YOU and I STILL get ZITS pretty often.
LOL.
Young at heart I guess !!!! :clap:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I am older than YOU and I STILL get ZITS pretty often.
> LOL.
> Young at heart I guess !!!! :clap:grin2:


Zits keep us looking young :yay

My dad had them into his 50s on occasion.


----------



## crimeclub

I keep washing my jeans wrong, they're starting to get so tight they're verging on 'fabulous'.


----------



## probably offline

it's dangerous to keep a SAS tab open while trying to do something productive D:

(edit: also, the instant PM button just turned blue, but... it's still unclickable. I WANT TO CLICK [email protected]@@@ u tease)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

crimeclub said:


> I keep washing my jeans wrong, they're starting to get so tight they're verging on 'fabulous'.


 :lol


----------



## eveningbat

I can't find the office owner to pay him the office rent - he never answers the phone and he has disappeared somewhere. Don't know what to do, I am tried of carrying his money all around in my purse.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

crimeclub said:


> I keep washing my jeans wrong, they're starting to get so tight they're verging on 'fabulous'.


just be careful that they dont get so tight your nuts get strangled, or their circulation's cut off .. another definition of ''blue balls''


----------



## BackToThePast

You either make friends, or live long enough to see yourself become the target.


----------



## tea111red

*i* need a caregiver.


----------



## layitontheline

Deep fried pickles > cheesecake. That's how that should have gone down.


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes if I have a couple friends over I'll casually walk into the living-room ***-naked. Unexpected male nudity is probably the pinnacle of humor, not so much for my friends, but mostly for me, and if they're all eating food, it makes it that much better.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Remembering the past and using it as fire for your ammo. Never forget that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alienjunkie

I wish someone would come in and brutally murder me


----------



## crimeclub

alienjunkie said:


> I wish someone would come in and brutally murder me


Aribeth and I will murder you (then have sex on your corpes) but why brutally, that would just be weird.


----------



## alienjunkie

crimeclub said:


> Aribeth and I will murder you (then have sex on your corpes) but why brutally, that would just be weird.


but I mean it's my murder we are talking about so I get to choose the brutality of it it's only fair


----------



## Cam1

Why do people set their phones to read back what they are typing as they text? Is there a point to this other than to be really obnoxious?


----------



## BackToThePast

You either go to bed, or stay up long enough to question the meaning of it all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Totally just rediscovered a jazz track I favorited on Soundcloud & have it on loop


----------



## BAH

0dhwebhgk34hjtw


----------



## crimeclub

Something you women will never understand: Peeing with a boner.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> Something you women will never understand: Peeing with a boner.


Me, Myself & Irene.....lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't believe i'm seeing this advertising on the computer:

*"Passages, the Premier destination for drug rehab"..*

And they have a picture of people standing in line as if they are waiting to board a jet to the Bahamas?


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> Me, Myself & Irene.....lol.


Never seen the movie but that's ****ing hilarious.


----------



## crimeclub

The movie that finds it's rank among Citizen Kane.










There Will Be Blood.

It expertly tackles issues such as greed, religion, narcissism, and the yearning for family and legacy. This is truly one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## tea111red

Too much time on my hands.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You make your whiskey taste like a liqueur if you use freezies in it instead of ice...it was a coin toss whether that experiment would work but it did


----------



## TenYears

crimeclub said:


> Something you women will never understand: Peeing with a boner.


Ha, I got one worse, man. Rolling over in the bed when you have morning wood. You're just...still asleep, or maybe half asleep, and you don't even realize the wood of the morning is there...and you roll over and you're like....

aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crisigv

That was a pretty sunset.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Excuse me, what's with all the erection talk in this thread right now?


----------



## TenYears

*sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

whispers "I told you she'd show up"

"tell her we're talking about stoners, not boners"

"I HATE WAKING UP WITH A STONER"!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm here to kill your buzz... and possibly your boner...


----------



## AussiePea

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm here to kill your buzz... and possibly your boner...


One does not kill a boner by posting Leighton Meester.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm here to kill your buzz... and possibly your boner...


Eeeekk!!

Yeah, that look has a really polite "please get the f- out of here my parents and friends are watching and please don't ever look at me again" kinda tone. Hmmm....where have I seen that before....Idk....Homecoming? Prom? Every night I ever spent with my ex-wife? Hmmm....idk....

Now I have ptsd and it's all your fault sweetie. So we need to go back to your place to fix that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Eeeekk!!
> 
> Yeah, that look has a really polite "please get the f- out of here my parents and friends are watching and please don't ever look at me again" kinda tone. Hmmm....where have I seen that before....Idk....Homecoming? Prom? Every night I ever spent with my ex-wife? Hmmm....idk....
> 
> Now I have ptsd and it's all your fault sweetie. So we need to go back to your place to fix that.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Well s'all OK, sweetie, you know I like it when you bite. I likes it when you pull my hair. Punched in the face, meh, not so much, but, OK. Apologies accepted. Missed you so much I made you a cake


----------



## TenYears

And it rhymes *blush* I did so good...you likes it???


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Well s'all OK, sweetie, you know I like it when you bite. I likes it when you pull my hair. Punched in the face, meh, not so much, but, OK. Apologies accepted. Missed you so much I made you a cake


0 Don't worry, I would never really do any of those things. Well, maybe, but I only bite when asked nicely. And how did you know I was craving cake? lol


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> 0 Don't worry, I would never really do any of those things. Well, maybe, but I only bite when asked nicely. And how did you know I was craving cake? lol


Idk, can't go wrong with cake though lol. At my kids bday parties I take one little piece and walk away, I have to, or I'd be on top of the cake, like "nom, nom, nom, nom!"


----------



## TenYears

Hope you're doing well. I see your posts here once in a while, and always hope you're doing OK


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Idk, can't go wrong with cake though lol. At my kids bday parties I take one little piece and walk away, I have to, or I'd be on top of the cake, like "nom, nom, nom, nom!"


I'm going a little gif crazy in this thread. Last one!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Hope you're doing well. I see your posts here once in a while, and always hope you're doing OK


Are you talking to me? Are you... talking... to me? I was going to find a De Niro gif, but I just promised no more gifs. Anyway, if you are talking to me, then thank you, I always hope you're doing well too. I like how we're having a conversation in here like it's our own personal thread, lmao. FFS!


----------



## TenYears

This is me Friday at a company bday party. Told you. I'm just...nom, nom, nom, nom, nom!!!!!!!


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you talking to me? Are you... talking... to me? I was going to find a De Niro gif, but I just promised no more gifs. Anyway, if you are talking to me, then thank you, I always hope you're doing well too. I like how we're having a conversation in here like it's our own personal thread, lmao. FFS!


I am talking to you, whatchya gonna do about it woman?

And it is our thread. I had my guys take care of it. My captains took care of things. I made 'em an offer that couldn't refuse.


----------



## TenYears

I know you couldn't resist, your fingers were just shaking over the keyboard, so I posted it for you. Your welcome.
I


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm pretty sure our entire conversation is going to be deleted! We could have had this conversation over VM's but you think you're too good for that or something. What's the deal with not having VM"s turned on? Snob!


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm pretty sure our entire conversation is going to be deleted! We could have had this conversation over VM's but you think you're too good for that or something. What's the deal with not having VM"s turned on? Snob!


*googles VM's*

Edit: Do you mean video messaging? *** that!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> *googles VM's*


Visitor Messages, dork. :kiss:


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Visitor Messages, dork. :kiss:


 Whew, yeah, stalker / little crazy chick caused me to turn that off. Som biach that girl was a little bit off the beam lol.


----------



## TenYears

Wait...did u just call me a dork?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Whew, yeah, stalker / little crazy chick caused me to turn that off. Som biach that girl was a little bit off the beam lol.





TenYears said:


> Wait...did u just call me a dork?


Hmm, interesting.

And video messaging also gets a big f*** no from me. lol

Yes, I did, indeed.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, I did, indeed.


----------



## TenYears

Call me a dork again, young lady.

Call me a dork again.

I dare ya.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Reported! JK 

You know I was actually not going to spend my night on SAS tonight, but you have totally distracted me!


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Reported! JK
> 
> You know I was actually not going to spend my night on SAS tonight, but you have totally distracted me!


Yeah, I just looked up and hours have gone by. It's entertaining, teasing you lmao. I'm JK.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Yeah, I just looked up and hours have gone by. It's entertaining, teasing you lmao. I'm JK.


No, you're not kidding, it is pretty entertaining to tease me. You're lucky I have a sense of humor, lol.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> No, you're not kidding, it is pretty entertaining to tease me. You're lucky I have a sense of humor, lol.


Yes, yes I am very lucky. You're right there. I'm sorry, don't mean to tease so much, but, meh, I guess I just...tease people, idk, its what I do lol.

I don't mean to tease you in a mean way, I really don't. I really hope you don't take it that way. I'm very, very serious. I tease my own daughters, all the time, but I always, always let them know that I'm just kidding.

If I went too far, I really am sorry. Not my intentions. At all.

My girls, my daughters, retaliate by teasing me back so much that I just back down. I'm outnumbered. They will gang up on me. I'm screwed


----------



## TenYears

I just re-read your profile. You love Seinfeld?

You're gonna freak out.

I have never watched a single episode of Seinfeld.

IT'S THE SHOW ABOUT NOTHING!! LOL.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I have a similar sense of humor, it's fine. You would know if you went too far with me... trust me! I still think the mods will come delete all our posts anyway, lol.

You have never seen Seinfeld?? This conversation is sooo over!! :laugh:


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have a similar sense of humor, it's fine. You would know if you went too far with me... trust me! I still think the mods will come delete all our posts anyway, lol.
> 
> You have never seen Seinfeld?? This conversation is sooo over!! :laugh:


Yeah they probly will :crying:

So what character are you most like. I've never seen the show but I can look it up, I'm not as stupid as I seem online. It's just...online. And offline.

Or any series. I loved, loved, loved Lost. And I'm watching Breaking Bad. (I know, I know, I'm about a decade behind). But there's really not anything else worth watching *shrug* What character are you most like in any tv series, ever?

Thirty seconds to answer....tick...tick....tick....tick...


----------



## TenYears

OK.

Times up.

That means you're Rachel from "Friends"

I'm out.

I gotta get up in the morning.

Goodnight


----------



## crimeclub

3 pages of you two bantering? Find a room maybe?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> 3 pages of you two bantering? Find a room maybe?












You weren't here for me to flirt with!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> OK.
> 
> Times up.
> 
> That means you're Rachel from "Friends"
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> I gotta get up in the morning.
> 
> Goodnight


Sorry I didn't reply fast enough for you. I got distracted by a shiny object.

If I was a character on Friends, I would be Phoebe. If I was a character on Seinfeld, I would be Elaine. And if I was a character on Sex and the City, I would mostly be Carrie, but sometimes Charlotte. Does that clear things up?

Have a nice day.  And don't pretend like you don't watch Sex and the City, lol.


----------



## kivi

I saw a marble resource on the mountain. It looked like big white cheese cubes on the mountain. I think I am hungry.


----------



## shyvr6

SamanthaStrange said:


> I still think the mods will come delete all our posts anyway, lol.


We won't, but try and take extended conversations to PM or VM in the future.


----------



## Idontgetit

SamanthaStrange said:


> You weren't here for me to flirt with!


----------



## millenniumman75

shyvr6 said:


> We won't, but try and take extended conversations to PM or VM in the future.





SamanthaStrange said:


> You weren't here for me to flirt with!





Idontgetit said:


>


Yes, you know it's bad when Shannen Doherty (I think that is from _Heathers_? - may as well have been from BH90210) enters the thread.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sorry I didn't reply fast enough for you. I got distracted by a shiny object.
> 
> If I was a character on Friends, I would be Phoebe. If I was a character on Seinfeld, I would be Elaine. And if I was a character on Sex and the City, I would mostly be Carrie, but sometimes Charlotte. Does that clear things up?
> 
> Have a nice day.  And don't pretend like you don't watch Sex and the City, lol.


Lol, Pheobe? Really? You're much more intelligent, much sharper, much more of a woman than Phoebe could ever be. Lol. That's just my take. She is funny, though. (Don't let that go to your head woman).

I've (been forced to) watched tons of episodes of SITC with my ex-wife.

Carrie is OK. She's a little neurotic, but otherwise, usually OK. And you're not Samantha lol. Not saying there's anything wrong with the Samanthas out there, there's not. Just...living that kind of a lifestyle usually has consequences that eventually make living that kind of a lifestyle a bad choice. I can totally, totally see you being Charlotte. Yep.

I'm, of course, Mr. Big.

Anyways, hope you're having a good day. Saw your post from earlier, hope your tummy is feeling better.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

people here complain about virginity.

but have you ever thought about people who keep cats, dogs or any animal as a pet from birth..... keep it at home all its life .. feed it , look after it ..yes..... but the animal never gets to have the chance to be intimate with another animal of the same type... and after 14 years the cat or dog dies.... a virgin? 

does this have any effect on the cat or dog? or does it not realise or care?

ever thought of that ? ...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

people here complain about virginity.

but have you ever thought about people who keep cats, dogs or any animal as a pet from birth..... keep it at home all its life .. feed it , look after it ..yes..... but the animal never gets to have the chance to be intimate with another animal of the same type... and after 14 years the cat or dog dies.... a virgin? 

does this have any effect on the cat or dog? or does it not realise or care?

ever thought of that ? ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, you know it's bad when Shannen Doherty (I think that is from _Heathers_? - may as well have been from BH90210) enters the thread.


Yes, it is from Heathers. That was kind of an inside joke between me & @crimeclub


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> Lol, Pheobe? Really? You're much more intelligent, much sharper, much more of a woman than Phoebe could ever be. Lol. That's just my take. She is funny, though. (Don't let that go to your head woman).
> 
> I've (been forced to) watched tons of episodes of SITC with my ex-wife.
> 
> Carrie is OK. She's a little neurotic, but otherwise, usually OK. And you're not Samantha lol. Not saying there's anything wrong with the Samanthas out there, there's not. Just...living that kind of a lifestyle usually has consequences that eventually make living that kind of a lifestyle a bad choice. I can totally, totally see you being Charlotte. Yep.
> 
> I'm, of course, Mr. Big.
> 
> Anyways, hope you're having a good day. Saw your post from earlier, hope your tummy is feeling better.


Thank you. Now stop trying to get me in trouble with the mods. Turn your VM's back on, or we can't talk anymore, ffs.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes, it is from Heathers. That was kind of an inside joke between me & @*crimeclub*


:lol - well, I just know that Winona "I shoplift" Ryder was in it.

I can't talk about Crime Club - that's rule number 1. :haha


----------



## karenw

get a room lol


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Thank you. Now stop trying to get me in trouble with the mods. Turn your VM's back on, or we can't talk anymore, ffs.


 Fine.

Ffs.


----------



## BackToThePast

Taco Cat is a decent palindrome and username.

*checks* s*** it's already taken.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I kind of want to watch the doc on Amy Winehouse


----------



## Kevin001

Amanda Seyfried really blew up after making her film debut in Mean Girls.


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> I kind of want to watch the doc on Amy Winehouse


They try to make go to rehab

but I sa-aid a'no-no-NO!


----------



## crimeclub

Puerto Rico and Guam are part of the US, they're just not considered states. I didn't know this.










Side note: They live under US laws but they can't vote. Kinda sh*tty.


----------



## rmb1990

I wanna get sh*t faced.


----------



## rmb1990

Canadian Brotha said:


> I kind of want to watch the doc on Amy Winehouse


 Same here! Hope it's more positive than negative.


----------



## shelbster18

My friend knows someone that went on Jerry Springer of all things. Lol xD Didn't even know new episodes of that annoying show still aired.


----------



## Kevin001

lol ^^

I wonder how many people are actually going to watch Sharknado 3 tonight?......you can count me out.


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sometimes I just have random song lyrics going through my head for no apparent reason, and today it happens to be...
> 
> Get ready, this sh*t's about to get heavy, I just settled all my lawsuits, f*** you Debbie!
> 
> [from _Without Me_ by Eminem]
> 
> :wtf


*sigh*

Thanks, Sam. Now I have this song in my head for the next three days.

Ffs.


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder how many people are actually going to watch Sharknado 3 tonight?......you can count me out.


I predict not very many, the first one was a relative success due to it's novelty, so since they were able to make their money back on the s*** budget they had the bigwigs (well I use that term loosely for that production company) of course demand a second as if the novelty will continue. It can't sustain the "charm" with audiences into a third one, so I'm pretty sure it will do horribly and it will be the last of the movies. Or like most sh*tty movies they will keep lowering the budget and milk the hell out of the franchise until we have 'Sharknado 10: Sharks in Space!'


----------



## TenYears

Hmm...yeah I think I'm gonna check out Trainwreck. Why listen to the same old song over and over. Gets old.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> I predict not very many, the first one was a relative success due to it's novelty, so since they were able to make their money back on the s*** budget they had the bigwigs (well I use that term loosely for that production company) of course demand a second as if the novelty will continue. It can't sustain the "charm" with audiences into a third one, so I'm pretty sure it will do horribly and it will be the last of the movies. Or like most sh*tty movies they will keep lowering the budget and milk the hell out of the franchise until we have 'Sharknado 10: Sharks in Space!'


Yeah, the reviews are already horrible.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Kevin001

lol ^^


----------



## lonerroom

Cream Soda is good with Gold Fish Crackers. And how would you feel if your parents named you "Grandma"?


----------



## KelsKels

Took the dog on a walk for a good 45 minutes.. Walked by a guy who looked to be homeless. Of course the dog wanted to greet him, so he walks up to the guy and accepts some attention. I was very nervous about the situation and the guy just looked at me and said hes a sweet dog... instead of saying anything I lightly chuckled and guided the dog away without a word. I felt guilty the rest of the walk. I should have said something.. I shouldn't have completely ignored him. He probably thought I was some stuck up chick and super rude. I feel so bad about it.. I kept rehearsing all the things I could have replied the whole time.. and maybe even turning around and running into him again so I could make conversation and apologize.. but I just headed home and hoped the guy didn't think I was looking down on him or anything like that. I would feel so guilty if he thought I didn't talk to him because of his appearance. Sometimes I wish I just had a huge tattoo on my forehead that read "I'm socially incompetent."


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Idontgetit

Just watched “creep” on netflix.. Never gonna go on craigslist or Kijiji again mate.


----------



## typemismatch

for some reason every time someone starts a lync message with "hello" I get lionel ritchie in my head. then it's there all day. the *******s.


----------



## bad baby

typemismatch said:


> for some reason every time someone starts a lync message with "hello" I get lionel ritchie in my head. then it's there all day. the *******s.


omg. this reminds me of a dream i had the other night in which lionel richie was lionel messi's father, and i was filling out some landing papers for him (i guess i was some an airport personnel in the dream :stu) while he kept persuading me to marry his son by offering me all kinds of fancy cakes.

..i mean i've had a lot of weird celebrity-related dreams - and when i say weird i mean really mind-bogglingly _weird_ - but this one takes the cake by far (pun fully intended)


----------



## crimeclub

typemismatch said:


> for some reason every time someone starts a lync message with "hello" I get lionel ritchie in my head. then it's there all day. the *******s.


Hello.

edit: Whoops, it isn't you who I'm looking for actually. Disregard post.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so oblivious to obvious things


----------



## typemismatch

bad baby said:


> omg. this reminds me of a dream i had the other night in which lionel richie was lionel messi's father, and i was filling out some landing papers for him (i guess i was some an airport personnel in the dream :stu) while he kept persuading me to marry his son by offering me all kinds of fancy cakes.
> 
> ..i mean i've had a lot of weird celebrity-related dreams - and when i say weird i mean really mind-bogglingly _weird_ - but this one takes the cake by far (pun fully intended)


Awesome dreams. You must be a real big fan of Messi and/or cakes. Did you know that Lionel Messi is actually named after Lionel Richie. And Cristiano Ronaldo is named after Ronald Reagan. And Alexis Sanchez is named after Joan Collins' character from dynasty (ok I made that last one up).

I wrote this bit first:
Ok, just because I woke up and you've made me remember my dreams.

1. I'm a blonde woman that's sneezed* into some families house for some reason. They have returned home so I have gad to pretend to be a statue. The father wonders where the statue comes from and stares at me suspiciously for a while. All the time I have to breath real slow and stay real still.

2. At a stony lakeside beach. A man is catapulting his young daughter into the sea. For some reason he catapulting her from the back of the beach rather than the front. She lands heavily on the stones just before the waters edge. There is an audible intake of breath. She is laying face down, her state of consciousness uncertain. Now what happens is that two other people go over to her. They try and complete the task of catapulting her I the water, one taking legs, the other her arms. She is heavier than they expect and yet again she lands heavily on the stones.

* oh boy lol. That should be sneaked, but hey it's a dream so you never know.


----------



## Blue Dino

KelsKels said:


> Took the dog on a walk for a good 45 minutes.. Walked by a guy who looked to be homeless. Of course the dog wanted to greet him, so he walks up to the guy and accepts some attention. I was very nervous about the situation and the guy just looked at me and said hes a sweet dog... instead of saying anything I lightly chuckled and guided the dog away without a word. I felt guilty the rest of the walk. I should have said something.. I shouldn't have completely ignored him. He probably thought I was some stuck up chick and super rude. I feel so bad about it.. I kept rehearsing all the things I could have replied the whole time.. and maybe even turning around and running into him again so I could make conversation and apologize.. but I just headed home and hoped the guy didn't think I was looking down on him or anything like that. I would feel so guilty if he thought I didn't talk to him because of his appearance. Sometimes I wish I just had a huge tattoo on my forehead that read "I'm socially incompetent."


You probably did the right thing. Last time my cousin decided to be nice and have a conversation with a homeless guy when he talked to her. Until he began begging her for a ride somewhere, which she refused. He ended up following her for 5 blocks to hassle her about it before giving up, but not before spitting at her. She never made eye contact to any homeless person again. Though some homeless people are nice and just down on their luck and seems like the one you've met is.


----------



## tea111red

i really hate it when a song starts out w/ good music that i start really getting into, but then have to stop because the singer is too horrible and ruins the song.


----------



## bad baby

typemismatch said:


> Awesome dreams. You must be a real big fan of Messi and/or cakes. Did you know that Lionel Messi is actually named after Lionel Richie. And Cristiano Ronaldo is named after Ronald Reagan. And Alexis Sanchez is named after Joan Collins' character from dynasty (ok I made that last one up).
> 
> I wrote this bit first:
> Ok, just because I woke up and you've made me remember my dreams.
> 
> 1. I'm a blonde woman that's sneezed* into some families house for some reason. They have returned home so I have gad to pretend to be a statue. The father wonders where the statue comes from and stares at me suspiciously for a while. All the time I have to breath real slow and stay real still.
> 
> 2. At a stony lakeside beach. A man is catapulting his young daughter into the sea. For some reason he catapulting her from the back of the beach rather than the front. She lands heavily on the stones just before the waters edge. There is an audible intake of breath. She is laying face down, her state of consciousness uncertain. Now what happens is that two other people go over to her. They try and complete the task of catapulting her I the water, one taking legs, the other her arms. She is heavier than they expect and yet again she lands heavily on the stones.
> 
> * oh boy lol. That should be sneaked, but hey it's a dream so you never know.


i would totally marry the **** out of him!!!! .i would marry cake too, except i don't think it's legal here :/ you sure know a lot about the art of names though.

dream #1 reminds me of that game that people used to play back in victorian times, where they would stand on a table and pretend to be a lamp etc for hours (i forget what it's called), and it was like a favorite after-dinner activity for bourgeois families because they didn't have things like tv and dance dance revolution back then.. what a sad life. lol

dream #2 sounds like something out of a black and white silent movie.. it actually reminds me of that scene in frankenstein where a little girl showed the monster how to throw flowers in the pond to make them float, and then he picked up the girl and threw her in because he thought she would float but instead she drowned. it also reminds me of another dream i had, where i was standing on the dock with stephen fry and i pushed him into the alligator-infested water below. he didn't make it :c

and then that reminds me of this _other_ dream i had back when i was a wee little lassie. i went to a game at old trafford with my dad and a certain former man utd player who shall hitherto remain unnamed showed up as a pre-op transsexual selling ice-cream sandwiches in the stands.

..now i really want an ice-cream sandwich.

THE END

*roll credits*


----------



## Idontgetit

are adidas pants mandatory attire in russia or what


----------



## BAH

Kematian


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of all the jobs I've been fired from being fired from a band before playing a gig would take the cake...it such a novel idea even hearing him suggest it


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking about making a Mr. Robot or The Strain club.


----------



## calichick

All the members that I don't like are posting in threads I used to frequent.

How annoying. Wish some people wouldn't come on here so much or take a break from the Internet for a few seconds to live life a little.


----------



## KelsKels

A customer told me I look just like Isla Fisher today... not gonna complain.

Thinkin I'm going to color my hair purple.


----------



## millenniumman75

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## blue2

When we create successful AI we will be obsolete like so maybe if their was "god" that created us in whatever form that may be maybe he is just an obsolete version of life that created its own successor just like we're doing and when that day comes we will go inhabit another planet and leave earth to be inhabited by Neanderthal robots then it will be our turn to be all powerful god but who just watches everything mostly but does nothing :?


----------



## BackToThePast

Bad days pass yet they feel like an eternity in the moment.


----------



## alienjunkie

losing weight is so easy when you’re emotionally compromised and go without an appetite for days


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach quotes of the day:

Mother: "Landon, get your s***. We're going home."
Father: "Jake, pick up your f*****' towel".
"See you later, Nephew." 

:stu

Both boys were about 6-7 years old. Ah, the culture of my beach at the state park.


----------



## Vuldoc

h is a little chair


----------



## TenYears

I've been watching highlights of the women of UFC. Some biach. These women are tough. I mean, they are kicking booty and taking names. Rhonda Rousey and Miesha Tate are just ruthless, vicious.

Ffs.


----------



## bad baby

all saxophone music sounds like melodious farts to my ears.


----------



## crimeclub

Vuldoc said:


> h is a little chair


'bed' is a little bed


----------



## Vuldoc

crimeclub said:


> 'bed' is a little bed












:lol


----------



## karenw

Mindblown lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Old school fashion, I have such a soft spot for it...the blazer she's wearing in that clip is so fresh


----------



## calichick

I love all of you SAS. Thank you for being you.


----------



## crimeclub

Is John Oliver popular in England? I assume maybe he's more of an American thing since I think he was a relatively unknown until he flew to America in 2006.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate working. It killed my soul and sense of meaning. Why can't life just be enjoyable and spontaneous? I want to wake up every morning and just go do whatever I want.

This rigid society we've created is unnatural to us.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Watch a comedic genius debate an actual genius. Stephen Colbert's upcoming late-night show will probably be one that I'd consider watching on a regular basis, and I hope he has Neil D. Tyson on a lot lol.


Pluto's got a booty print :lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I had this thought in the shower today that i wanted to post here but i can't remember it now :um


----------



## typemismatch

In and out of the barbers within 8 minutes today. I gave a good tip for speedy service. Speed is what I value most in a barber. I always take a mental note of how long they take. Although I forget that mental note once something else comes into my head.


----------



## BackToThePast

When someone quotes a post above me right after my post, I feel like I'm intruding on their conversation. .:lurk


----------



## TryingMara

I want to kick that basketball into the pond.



mentoes said:


> When someone quotes a post above me right after my post, I feel like I'm intruding on their conversation. .:lurk


Yes! That's happened to me several times.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I parked under a shaded tree in a parking lot eating lunch in my car, when this middle aged fancy looking playboy and his girlfriend pulled up and parked next to me playing very loud mexican reggae music. I guess he was impressed with my car and curious about how I could afford it at my age and asked if I was a drug dealer. He then asked me if I have any coke. I nodded my head and show them a can of coca cola I was having with my lunch. He yelled "no, I'm talking about cocaine amigo!" I laughed and yelled to them I am a Sherrif's Detective. They freaked out before I told them I was joking. Dang homie you got me! he yelled and he drove off.


----------



## Vuldoc

Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon


----------



## alienjunkie

i need a bigger booty and longer hair


----------



## scintilla

This game is rage inducing.


----------



## VictoryOverFear

scintilla said:


> This game is rage inducing.


What is that?


----------



## scintilla

@TheOLDPrinceYes it is 
@VictoryOverFear It's the game Sheepme from the chat


----------



## VictoryOverFear

scintilla said:


> @*TheOLDPrince* Yes it is
> @*VictoryOverFear* It's the game Sheepme from the chat


 I don't have that game


----------



## Twelve Keyz

wow this site changed... well, not really. The new layout is horrible tho.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

also


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Twelve Keyz said:


> also


Word. Btdubs, you can totes change the layout back to normal by going to My Account>Edit Options>Forum Skin to SAS Legacy. You have to scroll all the way down. You may also have to change Message Editor Interface to Enhanced interface. I can't remember if it's already like that or if it even does anything but I remember changing more than one thing.


----------



## Mxx1

I only want a friend. I could care less about relationships like most people do around my age, relationships all end anyway and when people reach their 40 they loose all attractions and feelings for each other, since evertyhing is about looks and if people aren't young they aren't attractive no longer for the person they are together with 

I want to have a friend i can trust, talk to and have fun with. Have fun sleepovers with where we eat until we are nauseous and watch movies. I miss feeling "loved" and appreciated. This summer i have realized hos lonely i reallly am T_T and i think i might actually be asexual too. 

Awh.. Loneliness is not a fun feeling T_T


----------



## Twelve Keyz

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Word. Btdubs, you can totes change the layout back to normal by going to My Account>Edit Options>Forum Skin to SAS Legacy. You have to scroll all the way down. You may also have to change Message Editor Interface to Enhanced interface. I can't remember if it's already like that or if it even does anything but I remember changing more than one thing.


ahh... much better, thanks. Good to see you!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That little fort the bums have made in the corner between the trees and the fence behind work is quite innovative/impressive...I wonder how long before one of these shops reports them


----------



## bad baby

tomorrow is my last day and i'm really going to miss all the kids. my kids. well not really _mine_, but i feel like i got to know them so well that they might as well have been mine. especially my favorite little 3-year-old. this morning he refused to go and join in for circle time because he wanted to stay with me in the break room. i was so surprised and secretly pleased by that! and then when he finally sat down he asked me to sit beside him, and kept trying to get my attention in little ways:

"teacher, my ear hurts"
"teacher, i chipped my nail"
"teacher, i don't know how to do this song."

eventually the director got pissed off by him because he kept turning around to talk to me. lolasadfhskafjhgf. he is so cute i just want to cuddle him up and take him home with me ('∀'●)♡


----------



## TenYears

bad baby said:


> tomorrow is my last day and i'm really going to miss all the kids. my kids. well not really _mine_, but i feel like i got to know them so well that they might as well have been mine. especially my favorite little 3-year-old. this morning he refused to go and join in for circle time because he wanted to stay with me in the break room. i was so surprised and secretly pleased by that! and then when he finally sat down he asked me to sit beside him, and kept trying to get my attention in little ways:
> 
> "teacher, my ear hurts"
> "teacher, i chipped my nail"
> "teacher, i don't know how to do this song."
> 
> eventually the director got pissed off by him because he kept turning around to talk to me. lolasadfhskafjhgf. he is so cute i just want to cuddle him up and take him home with me ('∀'●)♡


Much, much respect to you. Serious.

I have the utmost respect for the young ladies that took care of my kids while my exwife and I went to work...for about two years, we had three kids in day care all at once. We paid a small *fortune *every month to have them cared for while we were away, and I'm sure the women that took of our kids saw very, very little of that. We always gave them generous tips, gave them Christmas presents, etc.

You seem like you'd be just awesome at what you do. You have to have a sense of humor to do it. You just have to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It really surprises me sometimes when people are nice to me, I often expect or assume they will react negatively to me


----------



## bad baby

TenYears said:


> Much, much respect to you. Serious.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for the young ladies that took care of my kids while my exwife and I went to work...for about two years, we had three kids in day care all at once. We paid a small *fortune *every month to have them cared for while we were away, and I'm sure the women that took of our kids saw very, very little of that. We always gave them generous tips, gave them Christmas presents, etc.
> 
> You seem like you'd be just awesome at what you do. You have to have a sense of humor to do it. You just have to.


thanks for your kind words, that totally made my day!!

admittedly a few of the kids do test my patience sometimes, but at the end of the day, the rewards far outweigh the frustrations. i absolutely love kids. like before i started here i didn't even think i liked kids that much, but i do. i love talking to them, getting to know them, teaching them simple things that you and i take for granted... i can see myself going into this as a career. just a couple of months ago i was in a rut and lacking any sense of direction, but now i feel like i'm starting to get my confidence and motivation back.


----------



## Crisigv

I really need to repaint my desk.


----------



## layitontheline

“It's not the end of the world at all," he said. "It's only the end for us. The world will go on just the same, only we shan't be in it. I dare say it will get along all right without us.”

Can't wait to read this book.


----------



## Vuldoc

I should give myself a mohawk, I already have an old army jacket and aviators. I'll just say **** it to curing my insomnia and get a job as a taxi driver.


----------



## typemismatch

I am a bread racist.


----------



## typemismatch

bad baby said:


> tomorrow is my last day and i'm really going to miss all the kids. my kids. well not really _mine_, but i feel like i got to know them so well that they might as well have been mine. especially my favorite little 3-year-old. this morning he refused to go and join in for circle time because he wanted to stay with me in the break room. i was so surprised and secretly pleased by that! and then when he finally sat down he asked me to sit beside him, and kept trying to get my attention in little ways:
> 
> "teacher, my ear hurts"
> "teacher, i chipped my nail"
> "teacher, i don't know how to do this song."
> 
> eventually the director got pissed off by him because he kept turning around to talk to me. lolasadfhskafjhgf. he is so cute i just want to cuddle him up and take him home with me ('∀'●)♡


Hope you have a nice day. The kids are going to miss you too. :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not much for playing cover tunes but I think a jazzy/break beat rendition of Busta Rhymes track "Gimme Some Mo" would be fresh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not much for playing cover tunes but I think a jazzy/break beat rendition of Busta Rhymes track "Gimme Some Mo" would be fresh


Figured it out today, too bad I'm not setup to record


----------



## calichick

I'm wondering why I've been put on this earth.

It seems like being a social reject makes you the loser in the end.


----------



## Vuldoc

I haven't had cake in so long and for some non subliminal message induced reason I want cake. I think I'm going to go to a local bakery and buy a small cake. "special occasion?", "nope", "uh...", "just wanted cake " probably won't do it though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Same thing everyday. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## SuperSky




----------



## Canadian Brotha

One day I'll burn everything here, start anew somewhere else and never look back...can't wait for that day


----------



## Flora20

I want to eat Dole Pineapple ice cream!


----------



## calichick

TFW the guy(s) who keep checking you out are constantly reappearing in your profile feed.

Relief.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> I'm wondering why I've been put on this earth.
> 
> It seems like being a social reject makes you the loser in the end.


Well if your the loser, who's the winner in the end ..?


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> Well if your the loser, who's the winner in the end ..?


The people who are not alone at the end of the day.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> The people who are not alone at the end of the day.


Ya know you act stupid but are really smart and I like that...


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> Ya know you act stupid but are really smart and I like that...


you, my friend.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> you, my friend.


Duh:smile2:


----------



## TabbyTab

I wonder if I'll be the only idiot wearing jeans in a 80 degree weather amusement park tomorrow


----------



## Ckg2011

Dairy Queen should start serving breakfast, maybe come out with some breakfast blizzards. :yes


----------



## inane

The bed my superintendent gave me is bouncy. I'm grateful for it and all, but bouncy beds go out of style after the age of like 7. My poor back. I think I'm going to be sleeping mostly on my sofa.


----------



## inane

I wonder why people bother getting into romantic relationships.

I honestly would have never predicted the fallout of a breakup would feel this terrible. It's been pure hell.

I was happy before I started dating him, despite being alone. Now that he's gone... There's a gap that needs to mend, but _that gap was never there in the first place._ As if I had the emotional energy to spare.

He was dreadfully beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am just a hub of information.


----------



## rdrr

Desperation is a stinky cologne


----------



## typemismatch

There is no horse in horseradish
There is no dog in a hotdog
There is no donkey in donkey kong
There is no ***** in octo***** (very disappointing film)


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> There is no dog in a hotdog


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That was the most amazing bull**** scam call I've ever gotten.

"You've been randomly selected by Readings Digest(which I've never even seen outside a doctors office) to win $3.5 million dollars & a Mercedes...*rambles*...all you need is your ID & $600 shipping/handling/tax fees"

Gotta say it broke up the monotony of this slow, slow, shift though


----------



## SilkyJay

I'm really glad I didn't end up sending that picture


----------



## Estillum

Better to die on one's feet than to live on one's knees


----------



## TenYears

rdrr said:


> Desperation is a stinky cologne


Axe is pretty bad...I think it just reeks. You'd be better off just spraying yourself in Febreeze or something. I don't know of any boy over the age of twelve that wears it. (No offense to anyone that likes it).

I was leaving my ex-wife's house after dropping off my kids last weekend and I saw a big bottle of it on the dashboard of her boyfriend's truck. I laughed until I cried.


----------



## Blue Dino

typemismatch said:


> Aaaaw. He's so cute. Just needs some relish.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many people here have seen or looked at the DSM-5?


----------



## Ignopius

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder how many people here have seen or looked at the DSM-5?


I have looked at it to cite information namely on my controversial 'Trans Gender Thread'. Not read it from cover to cover though.


----------



## Ignopius

That was a good pancake sausage stick. Never judge something you cook incorrectly the first time. Sometimes that boxed stuff is actually good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hospitals and I don't agree


----------



## millenniumman75

Happy 101st birthday, TRAFFIC SIGNAL.

The first traffic signal was installed on August 5, 1914 in Cleveland, Ohio.

The patent was sold to General Electric - EVENDALE (CINCINNATI), OHIO


----------



## sanspants08

People need hugs. Lots of them. We should give people hugs.


----------



## Esteban

All those gore videos over at bestgore really help put things into perspective. They ground me.


----------



## Stilla

I was going to install an app on my phone so I could find it whenever I misplace it. But then I realized that if it'd be gone, how would I be able to use the app to find it. 

And now I can't find my phone.


----------



## Wirt

I wonder if it's tough for deaf people to catch sarcasm...especially with TV and subtitles..


----------



## bad baby

so i am late to the party as usual, but i have just recently realized that this is a thing:










...i have never found something so kawaiiiii~♥ and yet so gross at the same time.

#conflictingemotions


----------



## Xisha

You're so dirty  

... Xisha lustfully proclaimed to the clothes she'd worn three days in a row.


----------



## crimeclub

I want so much money that the name for the amount has to be made up by the person that owns the money. I'd want a slappidy-kajillion dollars.


----------



## inane

I think a main goal in dating (*especially *in your early twenties is to _not fall in love. _Once you do, you lose... Especially if the other person is in their thirties, more experienced, and has gone through this rodeo several times before.

I cannot fault him at all for what happened, but I cannot comprehend all the pain, stress, and sadness that I've been feeling for the past month now. At least now I know going forward to build a stone wall around my heart.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm thinking about learning a Slayer song or two on accordion. My dad thinks they're satanic though, so I hope he doesn't recognize their songs. :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> I'm thinking about learning a Slayer song or two on accordion. My dad thinks they're satanic though, so I hope he doesn't recognize their songs. :um


What song?


----------



## Barakiel

Raining Blood or Blood Red, not sure if I'm able to play much else.


----------



## Elad

now watch me whip




now watch me nae nae




( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> now watch me whip
> 
> now watch me nae nae
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I don't know what all that means, but I wanted to reply anyway and say this place is less fun without some consistent Elad.


----------



## Kevin001

Is 157/94 really that bad for blood pressure?


----------



## epouvantail

i can't enjoy house music anymore without feeling like i'm in a trendy teen department store


----------



## Blue Dino

Been having coffee from both Starbucks and McDonalds consistently for the past two weeks. Sadly, every time the McDonalds coffees seem to be twice more concentrated and actually tasted like coffee compared to Starbucks, which just taste like a watered down instant coffee each time.


----------



## crimeclub

I went into the S&C and Religion/Atheism forums and put about 20 threads on ignore (most of which were from the 3 same users), then I clicked "New Posts" and I miraculously didn't have the urge to shoot myself in the face.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I love Ed Sheeran's voice so much?.......Can I marry his voice?


----------



## Barakiel

crimeclub said:


> I went into the S&C and Religion/Atheism forums and put about 20 threads on ignore (most of which were from the 3 same users), then I clicked "New Posts" and I miraculously didn't have the urge to shoot myself in the face.


You're truely a brave soul.


----------



## calichick

I need a dress for an end of summer party I'm going to in a few weeks.

I'm thinking asymmetric hem, flowy chiffon, and thin straps with wedges. Belted maybe.


----------



## blue2

Always wear a belt to highlight the waist and be belle of the ball


----------



## batman can

Durka durka


----------



## crimeclub

I LOVE this movie. This is the best movie ever made. And I don't say that lightly, because I'm a great appreciator of film. I love the classics, half of my movie collection is pre 1970s, I've seen a lot of the greats, and I'm just going to say it straight out: There Will Be Blood is the best movie ever made. Yes, I've seen Citizen Kane, I wrote a 5,000 word report on it back in college, but There Will Be Blood is the new 'best movie ever made'. It just is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub Okay, this is definitely going to end our friendship once and for all. I've... uh... never... seen... that movie! 

I have it on my Netflix list, so I will get to it ...... eventually!


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub Okay, this is definitely going to end our friendship once and for all. I've... uh... never... seen... that movie!
> 
> I have it on my Netflix list, so I will get to it ...... eventually!


Well I should warn you it's definitely not a crowd pleaser, you have to be a stuck-up film snob like me to get through it and think "Imma watch that again." I've seen it at least 30 times in the last 7 years and it never gets old for me. It's just perfect.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"***** the world for all its worth,
Every inch of planet earth,
**** myself, don't leave me out,
Don't get involved, don't corner me"


crimeclub said:


> I LOVE this movie. This is the best movie ever made. And I don't say that lightly, because I'm a great appreciator of film. I love the classics, half of my movie collection is pre 1970s, I've seen a lot of the greats, and I'm just going to say it straight out: There Will Be Blood is the best movie ever made. Yes, I've seen Citizen Kane, I wrote a 5,000 word report on it back in college, but There Will Be Blood is the new 'best movie ever made'. It just is.


It's definitely a modern classic


----------



## layitontheline

I hope I find momentary happiness in this pill.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

layitontheline said:


> I hope I find momentary happiness in this pill.


Happy sailing!


----------



## KelsKels

Sewing is infuriating. I guess I'm just not very patient. Probably shouldn't have taken muscle relaxers before hand either...


----------



## BAH

0adbhq3bki2u


----------



## LostinReverie

feeling ignored


----------



## Vuldoc

It's amazing the lengths people go to to seek out a confrontation/drama of some kind. apparently 'ain't nobody got time for that' is a lie since people make plenty of time for it.


----------



## samiisprink

i need to stop overreacting because i'm just going to end up disappointed


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I went into the S&C and Religion/Atheism forums and put about 20 threads on ignore (most of which were from the 3 same users), then I clicked "New Posts" and I miraculously didn't have the urge to shoot myself in the face.


I hope I wasn't one of those three. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - lesson for all the guys.

The family that steals together, reels together.....in JAIL. Father and son - charged with Theft and Criminal Trespass.

PLEASE BE POSITIVE ROLE MODELS FOR YOUR SONS!!!!

Senior - born January 1973 (that would make him two years older than me AND....)









Junior - born in April, 1992 (making the Senior a father at 19!)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Where the hell do the Inuits get their vitamin c from?


----------



## TenYears

I normally don't get into shows like this, but I'm watching Bachelor in Paradise. My guilty pleasure I guess. Joe is such an absolute dick. I hope he gets booted off. I generally don't wish ill will on people but this guy is a scumbag.


----------



## Vuldoc

I need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## coeur_brise

Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne
Blessent mon coeur d'une langueur monotone
Tout suffocant et bleme quand sonne l'heure
Je me souviens des jours ancien et je pleure. :crying:


----------



## PlayerOffGames

die Leute hier sind alle sehr schlimm %_÷


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> I don't know what all that means, but I wanted to reply anyway and say this place is less fun without some consistent Elad.


you're a cool guy. thanks for that.

sorry I haven't responded to you vm, I'm not really responding to anyone or anything right now for some reason. :serious:

hope you're doing well!


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> you're a cool guy. thanks for that.
> 
> sorry I haven't responded to you vm, I'm not really responding to anyone or anything right now for some reason. :serious:
> 
> hope you're doing well!


I know exactly how you feel, I've been ignoring 90% of texts and phone calls even from my friends and family and also some really important ones that I really shouldn't be ignoring. Anyway, hope you're doing alright too.

edit: and I saw your other post about needing to lose 20 pounds, due to drinking I've put on 15 pounds in the last few months, my jeans are barely holding it together these days.


----------



## Ben12

I wonder when I will lose my virginity.


----------



## LostinReverie

I really think all healthcare workers should be replaced by robots, because really that's what people expect them to be.


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> .
> edit: and I saw your other post about needing to lose 20 pounds, due to drinking I've put on 15 pounds in the last few months, my jeans are barely holding it together these days.


I've actively tried to gain weight while lifting and am sitting around 175lbs now, up from my lowest of like 150. made worse strength/musculature gains than caitlyn jenner pinning estrogen.

My genetics are such that its +/- 10lbs between looking human and looking like someone funneled a cheesecake directly into my face. **** is like an oval. sometimes I think my eyes are growing closer together and my mouth is getting smaller, but no, its just my face morphing into a *****ing potato. I could see myself on the cover of an animorph book, turning into even more of a vegetable than I already looked.

Its the genetic game though. shout out to old britain for all that inbreeding. you gave us a nation of wayne rooneys. fml.


----------



## crimeclub

Elad said:


> I've actively tried to gain weight while lifting and am sitting around 175lbs now, up from my lowest of like 150. made worse strength/musculature gains than caitlyn jenner pinning estrogen.
> 
> My genetics are such that its +/- 10lbs between looking human and looking like someone funneled a cheesecake directly into my face. **** is like an oval. sometimes I think my eyes are growing closer together and my mouth is getting smaller, but no, its just my face morphing into a *****ing potato. I could see myself on the cover of an animorph book, turning into even more of a vegetable than I already looked.
> 
> Its the genetic game though. shout out to old britain for all that inbreeding. you gave us a nation of wayne rooneys. fml.


The fat goes to my face as well, I definitely have a more round facial shape lately. I also have a damn John Deer tractor tire right now, I've grown so accustom to flexing and sucking in my stomach while out in public that I don't even have to think about it now until near the end of the day when my abs are killing me. But once I get the layer of fat off eventually I swear I'll probably have abs like Arnold in his prime after all this ab tension lol. Is the weight gain affecting your gut pretty badly as well, maybe not quite as much since mine's mostly alcohol weight, though I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> Its the genetic game though. shout out to old britain for all that inbreeding. you gave us a nation of wayne rooneys. fml.


oh my god :lol ()


----------



## Dre12

Canadian Brotha said:


> "***** the world for all its worth,
> Every inch of planet earth,
> **** myself, don't leave me out,
> Don't get involved, don't corner me"
> 
> It's definitely a modern classic


I loved that the film so much, my friend hated it. It is polemic for sure.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's been so long since I've kissed anyone that I'm wondering if I've forgotten how. I guess I'll find out soon enough, like 9 days from now, or something.


How not to, just in case you were wondering...


----------



## Ben12

My avatar just about sums up how I am feeling right now.


----------



## HenDoggy

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay - lesson for all the guys.
> 
> The family that steals together, reels together.....in JAIL. Father and son - charged with Theft and Criminal Trespass.
> 
> PLEASE BE POSITIVE ROLE MODELS FOR YOUR SONS!!!!
> 
> Senior - born January 1973 (that would make him two years older than me AND....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior - born in April, 1992 (making the Senior a father at 19!)


I didn't read your post before looking at the picture and thought it was one of those "how doing meth alters your face" ads lol



KyleInSTL said:


> How not to, just in case you were wondering...


im dying... XD


----------



## millenniumman75

HenDoggy said:


> I didn't read your post before looking at the picture and thought it was one of those "how doing meth alters your face" ads lol
> 
> im dying... XD


:lol - I just noticed that they have the same crooked nose. I put them in the post because they are father and son and got caught with the same crime.

A few weeks ago, three brothers (all born within a four year period) were arrested for Domestic Violence. Unreal. One Two Three.....all arrested.


----------



## millenniumman75

TenYears said:


> I normally don't get into shows like this, but I'm watching Bachelor in Paradise. My guilty pleasure I guess. Joe is such an absolute dick. I hope he gets booted off. I generally don't wish ill will on people but this guy is a scumbag.


A lot of those people are.

Seeing Nick lose again after getting busy with TWO bachelorettes. It made me feel good.

That, and knowing that I have a better job than the majority of the people on those shows. I am not a dentist riding in a sugary cupcake, but I do very well for myself and can see right through a lot of this stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Its 104°F outside. Its supposed to get hotter this week.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Its 104°F outside. Its supposed to get hotter this week.


You are going to have to PM me your city.

I was looking at the National Weather Service map and the eastern 2/3 of Louisiana has Excessive Heat Warnings today and the other 1/3 Heat Advisories.

I about went into shock when I saw New Iberia, LA at 91F (at 10am!) with a heat index of 118F!


----------



## scooby

So, class today involve being on the ground with people between your legs or me between theirs. Sorta...intimate...

My thought: I'm so glad I'm not the extremely easily aroused teen I used to be. Didn't help that they were attractive though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

man, school just *wrecks *my self esteem...


----------



## millenniumman75

I took a melatonin (half tablet) I hope it kicks in!


----------



## SilkyJay

why the hell do I want to be in people's lives that don't want to be in mine so bad?


----------



## Flora20

Maybe I should practice piano today.


----------



## inane

I'm from Vancouver, and had been to Edmonton, Calgary, Toronto, and am living in Montreal. I still need a weekend to visit Ottawa and Quebec City... And eventually maybe somewhere in the Maritimes too.

And once I renew my passport, hopefully I'll still have enough money to leave the borders and continue to wear down the soles of my shoes


----------



## Elad

crimeclub said:


> The fat goes to my face as well, I definitely have a more round facial shape lately. I also have a damn John Deer tractor tire right now, I've grown so accustom to flexing and sucking in my stomach while out in public that I don't even have to think about it now until near the end of the day when my abs are killing me. But once I get the layer of fat off eventually I swear I'll probably have abs like Arnold in his prime after all this ab tension lol. Is the weight gain affecting your gut pretty badly as well, maybe not quite as much since mine's mostly alcohol weight, though I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


yeah I start to get that, like band of shame to let you know you done goofed big time.

and start wearing the old slim jeans and its like stuffing sausage meat into their casings. Legs looking like a couple of long leather coated sex toy stilts.

seriously.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

why must i think about her _every day_


----------



## kivi

I will have to stay in a hostel when I'm going to the university. Maybe a few years later, I'll move to a house with someone. It's exciting but at the same time it's giving me anxiety.


----------



## bad baby

i wonder if my expectations are too high. a bit like this guy -


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> why the hell do I want to be in people's lives that don't want to be in mine so bad?


Interesting question Yaj!


----------



## bad baby

Yajyklis10 said:


> why the hell do I want to be in people's lives that don't want to be in mine so bad?


idk what your excuse is but i'm an idiot, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmmm.....time for my lettuce leaf and glass of water diet.


----------



## LostinReverie

Time for my cupcake diet


----------



## KelsKels

I hate my job. I don't like getting paid to be fake all day. I don't have the energy for it most days. Just not happy today.. maybe because I didn't get enough sleep and I don't want to spend 4-5 hours after work at another salon. I don't understand how people enjoy being "pampered" for that long. I hate being the center of attention and just sitting around that long. Guh.


----------



## BackToThePast

I need to start getting my act together. How the hell am I going to wake up at 8AM everyday if I'm currently averaging wakeup times at 1PM?


----------



## tea111red

Footos


----------



## SilkyJay

bad baby said:


> idk what your excuse is but i'm an idiot, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well we definitely have something in common then. :kiss

I don't get how people are so quick and make it seem so easy to just move on from people that where once in their life. I honestly hate being me and feeling how I do.

Yeah that's right I kissed you on the cheek. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> Well we definitely have something in common then. :kiss
> 
> I don't get how people are so quick and make it seem so easy to just move on from people that where once in their life. I honestly hate being me and feeling how I do.
> 
> Yeah that's right I kissed you on the cheek. Hope you don't mind.


yaJ, You mean you have trouble with "moving on" and how people forget people?


----------



## SilkyJay

millenniumman75 said:


> yaJ, You mean you have trouble with "moving on" and how people forget people?


yes, and yes. moving on is not something I am go at att all. I have a lot of unresolved things in my life at the moment.


----------



## bad baby

Yajyklis10 said:


> Well we definitely have something in common then. :kiss
> 
> I don't get how people are so quick and make it seem so easy to just move on from people that where once in their life. I honestly hate being me and feeling how I do.
> 
> Yeah that's right I kissed you on the cheek. Hope you don't mind.


well you know what they say. the best way to get over someone is to get under someone else lmao ...me personally it's more a problem of being drawn to people who don't reciprocate my interest, although as i get older i'm finding that to be less and less of a problem, for one reason or another.

and how dare you kiss me in public like that??!?!?!?!?! now my reputation has been ruined forever and my father is going to disown me for sure ;(


----------



## SofaKing

Just so much to say that spins around my head, but gets squelched out of fear of offending someone or my own embarrassment. It's good to have a filter, but not always quite like this.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> yes, and yes. moving on is not something I am go at att all. I have a lot of unresolved things in my life at the moment.


Sometimes, it's a good thing - other times, it's not.

You're SASsy and you know it - that's all that matters, :lol


----------



## Elad




----------



## bad baby

millenniumman75 said:


> Sometimes, it's a good thing - other times, it's not.
> 
> You're SASsy and you know it - that's all that matters, :lol


if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands *clap clap*
if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands *clap clap*
if you're SASsy and you know it and you really want to show it
if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands *clap clap*

(etc.)

.....i couldn't resist. lmao ._.


----------



## millenniumman75

bad baby said:


> if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands :clap :clap
> if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands :clap :clap
> if you're SASsy and you know it and you really want to show it
> if you're SASsy and you know it clap your hands :clap :clap
> 
> (etc.)
> 
> .....i couldn't resist. lmao ._.


:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My brother's friends know him better than his blood does at this point


----------



## HenDoggy

^nah he was clearly a sociopath, which is the best personality to have when you are in that line of work. You can't have a conscience and be in the drug business like my man pinkman. it'll tear you apart 



god bless the person who thought up the idea to put jolly ranchers in a slushy


----------



## PlayerOffGames

karenw said:


> I've got about as much enthusiasm as a brick to get ready as I'm spending 2hrs with a freak.


:squeeze


----------



## bad baby

being outside so much this summer is making me really tan.. srsly i'm like one hair bleach away from turning into a ganguro.


----------



## LostinReverie

I've been getting headaches lately and don't know why


----------



## indiscipline

So... one of my best friends has been sick with mononucleosis for weeks on end, and today it got worse again after a period of improvement. The other one had a seizure, fell head first into a sink and lost his front teeth. 

I wonder when it's my turn :> 

(no but really, I'm quite distressed like what the fff)


----------



## Stilla

OMG YOU CAN PLAY GAMES ON SAS WHAT IS THIS.

:cig


----------



## PlayerOffGames

karenw said:


> Thanks :smile2:


youre welcome...hope it helped d:


----------



## Flora20

Wondering why I keep dreaming about the same person.


----------



## Surly Wurly

wondering what it feels like to get whisky on my johnson


----------



## HenDoggy

Stilla said:


> OMG YOU CAN PLAY GAMES ON SAS WHAT IS THIS.
> 
> :cig


I know! i've beening asking peeps to play with me with no luck. we should play sometime :smile2:

anyone wanna play?


----------



## tea111red

i wanted to say something different, but i bit my tongue. grr.


----------



## rdrr

chasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechasechase


----------



## Idontgetit

crimeclub said:


> The most hated character on Breaking Bad; Todd, I just have a hard time hating him like everyone else, I mean I'd never want to have any contact with him at all, but I can't hate him either. He clearly suffers from a severe case of Anti-Social PD therefore he has no capacity to understand the depths of the orders he follows, what he does during the show is terrible, but it's made clear often that he has no desire to do those things, he only does them when he's following orders out of pure loyalty, like a robot. Some ASPD sufferers take pleasure in killing, but Todd always seems to prefer to keep the peace, he's humble, meek, and prefers to be passive, but he just happens to have a sever mental disorder which he doesn't choose to suffer from, sound familiar? Give Todd a break people!


the character depth in that show is amazing, great observation


----------



## Elad

feel like shaving the hair off my arms or veeting them up.

probably a decision I will immediately regret but whatever I've never been good with thinking things through..


----------



## Blakey

tfw youtube recommends you beauty channels.


----------



## alienjunkie

grilled cheese that is all


----------



## JustThisGuy

So, I gotta be someone else for you to truly notice me. Got it.


----------



## LostinReverie

My dog hates to have his nails trimmed and it is the only time he tries to bite the **** out of me. So I have to lay him on his back and wrap my legs around his chest to keep his head away from me while I do it, which isn't easy with a Bullmastiff.


----------



## estse

I once destroyed one macaroni.


----------



## SENNA

Should I sleep or not it's 5.30am and i'm pinged


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> tfw youtube recommends you beauty channels.


Bout time.


----------



## alienjunkie

im going on an acid diet. only eat lemons and take Lsd


----------



## crimeclub

My oldest brother is only 7 years older and he's always been able to chat with me about dating, movies, and music, and I always felt a connection, but I've been seeing him lately at work (I took a side gig in IT recently and he's the CIO) and I see how he interacts competently and confidently with intelligent people and how he seems to be perfectly professional, charming, and completely in his element, and I'm now starting to feel like when he's chatting with me he's dumbing himself down. I hope he's not just chatting to make me feel accepted as the insecure member of the family and I hope he's not just giving charity laughs when we joke around. 

I've always only seen him as the laid-back fun older brother, but now that I see him at work being a successful leader at a decent sized company, I feel like an idiot when I talk to him and just feel so naive now.

5 siblings, they all got the golden genes and I got the leftovers. I always assumed this, but it's now really starting to sink in.


----------



## cuppy

@crimeclub Could it be possible he feels super fake when talking business-y?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> My oldest brother is only 7 years older and he's always been able to chat with me about dating, movies, and music, and I always felt a connection, but I've been seeing him lately at work (I took a side gig in IT recently and he's the CIO) and I see how he interacts competently and confidently with intelligent people and how he seems to be perfectly professional, charming, and completely in his element, and I'm now starting to feel like when he's chatting with me he's dumbing himself down. I hope he's not just chatting to make me feel accepted as the insecure member of the family and I hope he's not just giving charity laughs when we joke around.
> 
> I've always only seen him as the laid-back fun older brother, but now that I see him at work being a successful leader at a decent sized company, I feel like an idiot when I talk to him and just feel so naive now.
> 
> 5 siblings, they all got the golden genes and I got the leftovers. I always assumed this, but it's now really starting to sink in.





cuppy said:


> @*crimeclub* Could it be possible he feels super fake when talking business-y?


You ask me what I do for a living and I have to dumb it down myself. I know what your brother deals with, CrimeClub. It's not you; it's the programming.

If I mentioned "strings", "pointers", "referencing", "classes", "hash tables", "functions", "subroutines"......you'd have no idea what I was talking about - they are programming terms....or

Boundary Conditions, Tetrahedral Volume Mesh, Beam Sections, Degrees of Freedom - they all deal with the program I work on: Computer Aided Engineering. It even gets me!


----------



## millenniumman75

I just saw Robocop for the first time in a long time. The movie was made in 1987, but so many things to see.

Clarence Boddicker - to this day, I call Red from that 70s Show "Clarence Boddicker" :lol.

Miguel Ferrer - George Clooney's cousin.

Handheld GPS devices (for tracking Robocop).

Compact Discs used in 1987. There were just starting out back then!

Computer networks. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Elad

never go full sas


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


> Bout time.


I was using your account lol.


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> I was using your account lol.


I know. Your gf told me to set it up for you.

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)










That's what you get for unfriending me.


----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


> never go full sas


That was painful. I thought I had endured the worst, and then... "yo bro".


----------



## SofaKing

probably offline said:


> That was painful. I thought I had endured the worst, and then... "yo bro".


That's exactly where I stopped watching.


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my 15yr old sister listen to the same type of music. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> I've always only seen him as the laid-back fun older brother, but now that I see him at work being a successful leader at a decent sized company, I feel like an idiot when I talk to him and just feel so naive now.
> 
> 5 siblings, they all got the golden genes and I got the leftovers. I always assumed this, but it's now really starting to sink in.


Don't let this become a reflection on you; however. He does have 7 years on you and probably didn't come out of school as a CIO. When I was in IT, I think that the same could have been said of me. I was talented at it and despite being burned out could work the executive suite with class as well as the front line system users.

Perhaps you'll deny, but you're a manager/supervisor in your field. If your brother joined you for a day, he might be in as much awe as what you're able to accomplish as well.


----------



## TCNY

FATALITY



Blakey said:


> I was using your account lol.


your beautiful no matter what they say <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's absolutely absurd how awkward I am


----------



## Wirt

magneto is such a bad ***


----------



## Blakey

TCNY said:


> your beautiful no matter what they say <3


You're the light to my world. xx


----------



## millenniumman75

Arrested for "Failure to Appear"?
I can see why and it probably has nothing to do with SA.


----------



## LostinReverie

I really wish people would stop saying a bigger chest on a woman is better. It's not. They suck.


----------



## AussiePea

You said 9pm bedtime Reece, it's midnight you idiot!


----------



## TryingMara

Baking is relaxing.


----------



## BAH

4 Months


----------



## LostinReverie

TryingMara said:


> Baking is relaxing.


At first look, I read "Barking is relaxing."

HaHa


----------



## blue2

So if the meaning of life is the relentless expansion of consciousness so the universe can stroke its own ego,our bodies the transport emotions are the tools we're given, sanity is the price, so everyone should aim to be completely insane by 100 years old so take it slow learn to savour the moment...


----------



## Kevin001

This forum has been crazy active today, I'm loving it.


----------



## KelsKels

I can't be the only person who counts their nuggets every time to make sure they gave me the correct amount. Maybe I just have severe trust issues. Also.. Ciri cosplay is coming along nicely. I'm insanely nervous about going to pax though... Huge crowds... Guhh.


----------



## SENNA

Why have I done nothing this weekend yet again :/


----------



## TicklemeRingo

What happened to that "what are you thinking about right now" thread?

Can't find the ****er.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TicklemeRingo said:


> What happened to that "what are you thinking about right now" thread?
> 
> Can't find the ****er.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-544089/


----------



## TicklemeRingo

SamanthaStrange said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/type-what-you-re-thinking-about-right-now-544089/


Cheers love!:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75

*******************
** 124,000th post!!!! **
*******************


----------



## Flora20

I wish I could be sleepy on my last days of summer break.


----------



## alienjunkie

when will my chill come back from war


----------



## coeur_brise

Deep thought of the day. So I was at the buffet the other day noticed a strong buttery smell. I really wanted to know where it came from. Then I saw a big tub of butter at the end of the buffet table/thingy and thought, "Ah, tub of butter." It was for the sweet rolls. 
I was sad because there were no sweet rolls left. But lo and behold, they were replenished within ten minutes. By then I was pretty full and thinking about getting the clams. 

I suspect there's a glutton somewhere residing in me, like some sort of inner emotional eater. I won't admit it but i just thought I'd say that for the sake of saying. I really like butter and bread. Sweet rolls and tub o' butter. In a parallel world, I am eating bread rolls right now. In a parallel world, the tub of butter is eaten with bread roll crumbs spread or probably more butter. In a not-so-parallel world, I've crossed into insanity-land.


----------



## SuperSky

OH NO I don't have milk for my cereal tomorrow. Damn you and your laziness, 7pm me.


----------



## crimeclub

T.J. Miller likes to go on small local morning shows and do his best to creep the host and viewers out. I wasn't much of a fan of him until I watched all of them, he has great improve skills.


----------



## LostinReverie

Take your meds!

(4000!)


----------



## calichick

Things I will never complain about again:

1) looking too young 
2) having too light skin
3) being too thin
4) being hit on by any number of guys

Why am I so stupid sometimes is what I want to know...damn I take for granted the blessings which have been bestowed on me in life.


----------



## kivi

My hands are itchy because of dryness. I need to use a special soap but it's not possible in here.


----------



## TenYears

Calm your knickers before your dentures fall out.


Ffs.


----------



## mattmc

I am losing you again. Let me out and let me in.
Cause you're not alone. Not at all. Let me belong here. Break my fall!


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Deep thought of the day. So I was at the buffet the other day noticed a strong buttery smell. I really wanted to know where it came from. Then I saw a big tub of butter at the end of the buffet table/thingy and thought, "Ah, tub of butter." It was for the sweet rolls.
> I was sad because there were no sweet rolls left. But lo and behold, they were replenished within ten minutes. By then I was pretty full and thinking about getting the clams.
> 
> I suspect there's a glutton somewhere residing in me, like some sort of inner emotional eater. I won't admit it but i just thought I'd say that for the sake of saying. I really like butter and bread. Sweet rolls and tub o' butter. In a parallel world, I am eating bread rolls right now. In a parallel world, the tub of butter is eaten with bread roll crumbs spread or probably more butter. In a not-so-parallel world, I've crossed into insanity-land.


Somewhere in a parallel universe you and I are brother and sister.

Icky. I know.

But true.


----------



## millenniumman75

Today is just off.....way off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

40h/week, more consistent shifts, potential pay raise/ bonuses & potential health benefits...


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> Somewhere in a parallel universe you and I are brother and sister.
> 
> Icky. I know.
> 
> But true.


Why would that be icky? Are you suggesting something?? LOL.

...in this parallel world, we are also filthy rich. Maybe even twins. Maybe named Olsen.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Why would that be icky? Are you suggesting something?? LOL.
> 
> ...in this parallel world, we are also filthy rich. Maybe even twins. Maybe named Olsen.


 What ever happened to predictibility? 
The milkman, the paperboy, evening TV.

Everywhere you look , everywhere you go (there's a heart). 
There's a heart 
A hand to hold onto.

Everywhere you look , everywhere you go. 
There's a face 
Of somebody who needs you.

When you're lost out there and you're all alone, 
A light is waiting to carry you home, 
Everywhere you look.

Sing it with me sista....


----------



## Sean07

Paul Thomas Anderson is the best filmmaker of the past 20 years. I really don't think anyone is close, every one of his films is fantastic, not one dud.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

TenYears said:


> What ever happened to predictibility?
> The milkman, the paperboy, evening TV.
> 
> Everywhere you look , everywhere you go (there's a heart).
> There's a heart
> A hand to hold onto.
> 
> Everywhere you look , everywhere you go.
> There's a face
> Of somebody who needs you.
> 
> When you're lost out there and you're all alone,
> A light is waiting to carry you home,
> Everywhere you look.
> 
> Sing it with me sista....


The Full House theme song, really?! :laugh:


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Full House theme song, really?! :laugh:


 Meh. You guys are just babies. I grew up on that shiz. I was graduating hs when you were still in diapers.

Ffs.

Much love, though. You will probably be taking care of me when I'm in the nursing home. I hope.


----------



## Wirt

drunk showers feel pretty damn good


----------



## AussiePea

VipFuj said:


> drunk showers feel pretty damn good


Especially when you're at the roller coaster stage of drunkness.


----------



## Banzai

Woeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## calichick

I'm feeling so gross, and I want sugar, and cupcakes and sugar and cupcakes or French fries but I have none of that in my house, I don't have any junk food in this damn house because you're not allowed to eat that these days, and I was considering driving to the next city to get cupcakes but they're too expensive and then I was thinking Safeway to get cheap cupcakes but I'm too lazy and I need SUGAR!

I'm feeling in the dumps right now. My hair is shedding from hormonal havoc, my skin looks pretty bad, I'm going to go raid my cabinet...see what sh*tty junk food I have, which is not much.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> The Full House theme song, really?! :laugh:





TenYears said:


> Meh. You guys are just babies. I grew up on that shiz. I was graduating hs when you were still in diapers.
> 
> Much love, though. You will probably be taking care of me when I'm in the nursing home. I hope.


I was two years older than D.J., making me in the the same graduating class as Steve.....and the Beverly Hills 90210 group.....AND the Saved By the Bell group. :roll

Meanwhile - Beach Quote of the Day.....well, incident!!!

Girl to Lady #1: "Mommy, Mommy, Caitlin's pukin' in the water! She's choking and everything! People are getting out of the water!"

**The whole area was cleared.**

Lady #2: "Can you believe that?"

Caitlin's father is helping her in the water washing her face off.

Lady #3 (to Lady #2): "Well, people pee in the water. They **** in the water. They just let it go. You know you're swimmin' in that."

Lady #2: "Unreal".

When Caitlin arrives at the family spread on the beach.

Lady #3: "Are you okay, Little Girl?!"

Lady #2: "Here's a napkin" *hands it to the father* "You still have some on your face".

I was laughing silently....so hard that people would have thought I was either nuts or having a seizure. :lol.


----------



## TenYears

@millenniumman75

I must have missed that one. Or I blocked all memories. Some of those shows were really horrible, I can't believe I watched them haha.

You actually laughed at that? MM I'm shocked at your lack of compassion (j/k).

I used to watch Baywatch. "Run Yasmine, run!!!" omg.


----------



## millenniumman75

TenYears said:


> @*millenniumman75*
> 
> I must have missed that one. Or I blocked all memories. Some of those shows were really horrible, I can't believe I watched them haha.
> 
> You actually laughed at that? MM I'm shocked at your lack of compassion (j/k).
> 
> I used to watch Baywatch. "Run Yasmine, run!!!" omg.


 pretty much stopped watching 90210 shortly after graduation. It was like Aaron Spelling waited for everybody to be 18 then ****tified them into a soap opera.

I laughed at the way the stuff was said - I have a way of doing that. It was one of those "you had to be there" moments.

This is Ohio - a dammed up river and large people galore. Even with my Paxil fat, I am slim compared to 90% of the people there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

From the dream I had to the argument at work with a coworker it's been bad vibes all around today


----------



## Stilla

I had to open my window because my apartment is boiling and people are having a reggae party out there. They're smoking something too but I can't tell the difference between regular smoke and marijuana even though it's been pointed out to me 20+ times. I have no intention with this post. This came out way more random than I thought.


----------



## probably offline

Stilla said:


> I had to open my window because my apartment is boiling and people are having a reggae party out there. They're smoking something too but I can't tell the difference between regular smoke and marijuana even though it's been pointed out to me 20+ times. I have no intention with this post. This came out way more random than I thought.


It smells sweet and disgusting. My neighbor smokes weed all the time on his balcony. I hate my neighbor.


----------



## eveningbat

I am so emotionally drained today.


----------



## LostinReverie

There is always a small portion of my thought life devoted to cat litter


----------



## Crisigv

lol, 90s music videos


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I still find myself wondering why I let her fool me for 2.5 years..?
it must be because I am too trusting? oh well . .. at least I have someone else I have found to connect with...and forget about a past .


----------



## PanchoGordo

I am not enthralled with the biomass.


----------



## Perkins

The new Last.fm sucks majorly. What were they thinking?


----------



## blue2

Create a limited edition line of Nuka-Cola glass bottle beverages.

https://www.change.org/p/coca-cola-...d4c03f69?source_location=petitions_share_skip


----------



## calichick

My skin hurts like a f****ing b****, my hair looks like s***, i need to start drinking green again, and my mother wants me to be single my entire life.

And I forgot about a party I had RSVP'ed to tomorrow but why the f*** would I go when I'm looking like a turd the cat dragged in? So I have to cancel that and im just over life. I'm over hormones, and I'm over being a woman, and over caring.

And my dial up in 1997 was faster than the speed of this site right now sucks balls.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## IcedOver

When you ride the bus a lot and are a captive audience to people gabbing on their cells or to each other with complete abandon, you get to be a good judge of FPM - "Fvcks" Per Minute. A white dude got on the bus today with his pants down around his butt and talked the whole while on his cell with some girl, and his FPM was probably about ten "fvcks" per minute. He was a real achiever in this regard. That's one of the highest I've heard, not the absolute highest, but the highest FPM for a white guy. I guess the girl was accusing him of cheating on him. After he'd broken her down toward the end of the conversation and was getting all "sensitive," he switched from "fvcks" to "sh!ts" more often.


----------



## Ally

Why is it so expensive for me to order things on Amazon from America? This is ridiculous. I just want a box of chocolate Mini Wheats not a box of gold :cry


----------



## Crisigv

Never thought I'd say this, but I want the humidity and heat to come back. It's so cool outside, I don't want summer to end. :cry


----------



## Ape in space

Note to self: STOP WATCHING HORROR FILMS RIGHT BEFORE BED. :afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

For the past 2 weeks I've been wondering why the left pedal on my bike felt weird when I ride. Today I looked at it and noticed its cracked & that's why. I'm so slow to notice things or comnect the dots, I'm that kind of oblivious


----------



## BackToThePast

I think with conviction that I lack in real life.


----------



## meepie

Ape in space said:


> Note to self: STOP WATCHING HORROR FILMS RIGHT BEFORE BED. :afr


You never learn do you.>


----------



## Surly Wurly

blue2 said:


> Create a limited edition line of Nuka-Cola glass bottle beverages.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/coca-cola-...d4c03f69?source_location=petitions_share_skip


this came up in a recent convo i had


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I think skydiving is immoral.

I've not met many Hungarians, but all that I have met have been exceptionally nice and friendly.

When did camping become so popular?

Do they even have contraception in New Zealand?


----------



## BackToThePast

That settles it then. I will live out the rest of my days as a castrated monk.


----------



## scintilla

At least every six months I think to myself that I ought to rewatch The Hour...and then I usually do. My obsession knows no bounds.


----------



## Zaac

I got "Server rejected your connection request." twice before it let me connect to the home internet. Even the server rejects me.


----------



## mattmc




----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but I want the humidity and heat to come back. It's so cool outside, I don't want summer to end. :cry


I agree - this isn't normal weather even for me.
My palm tree needs to get all the humidity it can before I have to start bringing it in at night. Usually, mid-September is when I only leave it out during the day.

I have come close to having to bring it in a couple of nights and it's too early!!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I feel a little guilty about looking up the video of the reporter getting shot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't **** this up


----------



## estse

Boo hoo hoo hooo hoooo. Boo hoo.


----------



## estse

Booooo hooo.....Boo boo boo hoo! Booooooo hooooooooo....


----------



## Ckg2011

Thanks Dollar General for giving me a bag with a hole in the bottom of it, I really appreciate it.


----------



## estse

Boo hoo. Hoo.


----------



## estse

Calcium built up in my bladder. I had some pain in my urethra. Then there was some blood. Pretty cool, right?


----------



## alienjunkie

sometimes insecurities kick in and nobody can save me


----------



## JustThisGuy

Even the thought of a much needed vacation gives me high anxiety.



crimeclub said:


> T.J. Miller likes to go on small local morning shows and do his best to creep the host and viewers out. I wasn't much of a fan of him until I watched all of them, he has great improve skills.


You should watch this. He some how makes the best light of a really dark situation. It's the best of the "This is Not Happening" segments, which are basically comedians telling real-life stories about themselves.







alienjunkie said:


> sometimes insecurities kick in and nobody can save me


You need Jesus or Buddha. Or booze.


----------



## bad baby

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't **** this up


you won't.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

estse said:


> Boo hoo. Hoo.


I quoted you.


----------



## LostinReverie

estse said:


> Calcium built up in my bladder. I had some pain in my urethra. Then there was some blood. Pretty cool, right?


Kidney stones!!


----------



## Wirt

It's kinda crazy how much just saying a thing could change your life (good or bad).

You could talk to someone and possibly make a friend, or you could never see them again and you live an entire lifetime and die without meeting/being with someone who could've been a big part of your life

Crayyyyy


----------



## coeur_brise

Today I got confident and told them I had the wrong order. Now to eat my fries and burger alone, while mom hangs out...


in the fruit cellar. :| I am better than Norman Bates. Better than this. Mom, I'm coming for ya! (in the fruit cellar).


----------



## Ben12

One day... maybe one day ... I will be able to tell my psychiatrist about my evil thoughts of my brain decaying. Receiving antipsychotic medication, and finally feeling relief. I can't wait for that day to come.


----------



## LostinReverie

I've got a lovely bunch of coco... Damn it.


----------



## avoidobot3000

drank unfiltered water from a waterfall/stream, which was pretty risky. here's hoping i don't get a gastro bug :flush


----------



## LostinReverie

I had a lovely bunch of coconuts, there they were standing in a row..


----------



## eveningbat

Upon my dad's request, I have had to purchase the screw bolts and screw nuts in the specialized shop today. I need to pass those things to him through an acquaintance. LOL. This is for repairing a table.


----------



## akari

I think I'm addicted to the feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I will need to shade my window again. It's getting quite warm.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

my thought of today isnt so random .... so far its just a thought about a thought LOL . I wonder if she would be delighted by what i have planned to try to do. hmm maybe...


----------



## millenniumman75

I am glad I didn't go to the beach today. A thunderstorm right on top of the whole area now. Unreal. A second is popping up over my house as I laid out to get sun.


----------



## AussiePea

This kitten in a cast:


----------



## Just Lurking

Humidity is back.
I am overjoyed.


----------



## LostinReverie

I can't ****ing breathe, much less believe the truth.


----------



## Araminta

i never had to do this for mufasa


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## TenYears

Bow wow wow wow yippie yo yippie yay.


Bow wow yippie yo yippie yay (woof).


----------



## KILOBRAVO

LOL she kept me up till 5 am last night... and it wasn't the first time either . oh well.


----------



## Stilla

*Says hi to person on skype you haven't talked to in awhile*

five minutes later: this person has not shared their details with you.


----------



## karenw

Homie Homer


----------



## layitontheline

AussiePea said:


> This kitten in a cast:


Ahhhh :mushy That's so cute. But sad. But cute.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Stilla said:


> *Says hi to person on skype you haven't talked to in awhile*
> 
> five minutes later: this person has not shared their details with you.


As long as you weren't too bothered by it, I would like to say that I find that quite hilarious. Particularly the way in which you worded it. lol

--------

The planet does not need more "successful" people. It desperately needs more peacemakers, healers, restorers, story-tellers and _lovers _of all kinds.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Second-hand story, but my dad, while at the mechanics, met the actor in Forrest Gump who asks why Forrest is running. He's the reporter in brown at 2:54.


----------



## calichick

sometimes.......I feel very different than everyone else....

Different in a good way...different in a bad way...

Different like mentally deformed....

Different like physically different.

Different in that it's hard for people to get close to me...

Different in that I am very picky with the energies I allow in my life...

Different as in I'm lonely and I'm fighting an inner struggle against...myself...

My inner demons are gradually eating away at my conscience and my sanity.

I rely on the small self-validation I get from men to keep it intact..

I am in a very awkward position...I feel like being alone during the day might not be such a bad idea.

I hate the awkward company of people. I despise making all the effort on my part....

I miss my outgoing friend. She is black, she is 15 years older than me and she is boughetto AWESOME. I love people that have personality.

Character. I am wedged between people who are the equivalent of watching paint dry - bland.

Bland people. Icky. I miss my friend


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I hope my sense of humor returns soon, I really can't stand this pathetic version of myself.


----------



## Just Lurking

My sleeping pattern has been butchered.


----------



## fairy12

I can't wait for Halloween! It's my favorite holiday!


----------



## TenYears

That's where I left my cell?


Seriously?


I might have looked for what is left of my entire pathetic life, I might have moved out of my apartment, and never found it.


What the actual ***.


I'm embarrassed to say where it was. And I don't know how it got there.


And no, Kyle it was not stuck up there. But yeah, one step ahead of ya lol. 


I am still shaking my head. What the actual...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Jeff271 said:


> Sounds like you've got it pretty good now, I wouldn't worry about the past.


well thanks: iI suppose things are better to be rod of such a sly and manipulative woman rather than to be fooled by her for any longer : however 2 1\2 years of my time was taken and i was maybe blind to be so trusting


----------



## Aribeth

Lmao I found mezzoforte on hentai foundry.


----------



## crimeclub

Man I am so tired of Miley Cyrus and her embarrassing buffoonery. Her 'edgy' persona is played out and her attempted shock-value is made up of things that are basically considered mundane to any one of her target audience members on any given weekend: Getting drunk, smoking pot, twerking. Her new shock song is apparently shocking because she says multiple times that she likes smoking pot. What's next from this hellion, a song about how she sneaks candy into movie theaters?

Seriously, the song and vid are atrocious on every artistic level. Here's the vid where she has what looks to be sparkly do-do pouring on her face.






And you know the poor intern who had to consume the bottle of glitter to produce that face-diarrhea will be sharting sparkly streaks for months.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Man I am so tired of Miley Cyrus and her embarrassing buffoonery. Her 'edgy' persona is played out and her attempted shock-value is made up of things that are basically considered mundane to any one of her target audience members on any given weekend: Getting drunk, smoking pot, twerking. Her new shock song is apparently shocking because she says multiple times that she likes smoking pot. What's next from this hellion, a song about how she sneaks candy into movie theaters?
> 
> Seriously, the song and vid are atrocious on every artistic level. Here's the vid where she has what looks to be sparkly do-do pouring on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know the poor intern who had to consume the bottle of glitter to produce that face-diarrhea will be sharting sparkly streaks for months.


It's disturbing to know that she was wearing an outfit with bottle cap pasties.....with her PARENTS in the audience!


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> It's disturbing to know that she was wearing an outfit with bottle cap pasties.....with her PARENTS in the audience!


I'm not sure what to make of Billy Ray really, but I'm inclined to believe he's enjoying the fruits of the family cash-cow aka Miley Cyrus, lol.

It's not a big deal to me really, it just bothers me when people alienate their original audience on a dime to catch headlines. Plus she really just doesn't do it well as far as pulling of the persona she's going for, she's not sexy and she makes it look forced and very awkward.

And the irony is that she talks crap about Nicki Minaj, the very artist that's successfully pulling off the persona that Miley is desperately trying to achieve.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> And the irony is that she talks crap about Nicki Minaj, the very artist that's successfully pulling off the persona that Miley is desperately trying to achieve.


Like a reverse rap war?!

Throw in Lady Gaga and Katy Perry and the latter would throw in hormones.

All four of them are messed up.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

That moment when, you notice an unfamiliar name in your facebook friends' list, and upon further examination, you discover yet another highschool classmate is married.


----------



## TenYears

So I got rid of my Jeep Cherokee a few years ago, and the woman I gave it to (a so-called friend) never transferred title. So, it's still in my name. Someone has been running toll booths ($2,000 worth of fines so far). And I just got notice that the car was impounded. Because they caught a prisoner driving it. Yeah, I said a prisoner. The woman I sold it to is playing ignorant, like she has no idea what's going on.


I swear to God I couldn't make this stuff up if I tried. I have no idea what to do about this. I'm probably liable, for anything and everything, because my name is still on the title, legal repercussions are coming, I'm sure of it.


I don't have many options at this point. I could forge her name on a bill of sale (backdated of course) but I don't feel like going to jail.


I swear man I'm done getting used by people. I practically gave this woman this car. And this is what I get back.


Ffs.


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> Man I am so tired of Miley Cyrus and her embarrassing buffoonery. Her 'edgy' persona is played out and her attempted shock-value is made up of things that are basically considered mundane to any one of her target audience members on any given weekend: Getting drunk, smoking pot, twerking. Her new shock song is apparently shocking because she says multiple times that she likes smoking pot. What's next from this hellion, a song about how she sneaks candy into movie theaters?
> 
> Seriously, the song and vid are atrocious on every artistic level. Here's the vid where she has what looks to be sparkly do-do pouring on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know the poor intern who had to consume the bottle of glitter to produce that face-diarrhea will be sharting sparkly streaks for months.


lol, i wouldn't even be surprised if she made a video where she smeared actual do-do on her face at this point. she'd probably reenact 2 girls, 1 cup, too.


----------



## TenYears

Persephone The Dread said:


> Staff Edit




On a serious note there are dup accounts on this site, it's pretty obvious. To me anyway. Meh I probably could use a break from this site. But I keep coming back....it's like a car crash on the side of the road, you know you don't want to look but the morbid curiosity gets the best of me.


----------



## layitontheline

Today at the grocery store I found a grocery list in my cart. I read it over, and one of the items was "catchup." So cute.


----------



## AussiePea

If I can survive the next month then I can survive anything. Giving a lecture to a university class (heyo worst fear), photographer for a wedding (heyo pressure) and running two cars at once in Japan, one of which I've never seen before. *Is ded*


----------



## LostinReverie

I think I just saw a ghost. :eek


----------



## Sean07

Why the hell has no one posted Panic! at the Disco lyrics on my profile yet, how the heck else am I supposed to know I'm bloody well loved?


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach Incident of the Day.

A married couple and their three daughters leave the beach. They pass by another couple sitting in chairs facing me (I am reading while tanning my back at the time). 

I hear the following conversation right in front of me:

Man: A father and mother, both smokers, I'd say a pack a day....each. Possibly will be drinking tonight, too.
Wife: Cigarettes are more expensive now than ever before.
Man: All that money spent....I'd bet they haven't saved a dime for college. $150 a week for cigarettes and drinks and the kids get nothing.
Wife: Not with two packs a day.....the kids don't have clothes, but the parents gotta have their cigarettes.
Man: They probably aren't even saving for prom, let alone college. But, they have to have their cigarettes.

They get up and pack up to leave.

.....This complainig couple look like they could lose a combined 75 pounds themselves.

I didn't appear like I was paying attention, but it made pretty fortunate to be where I am right now. This Paxil fat is driving me crazy. I run 24 miles a week!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The razor bumps are coming, the razor bumps are coming


----------



## LostinReverie

Why does only my right foot fall asleep and not my left?


----------



## Orbiter

LostInReverie said:


> Why does only my right foot fall asleep and not my left?


Cause you where lying with your body weight on your right foot.
One morning I woke up, my whole damn arm was like that.
Scary feeling.


----------



## HenDoggy

i should prob go to bed.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

One day I'm going to **** that mountain.


----------



## LostinReverie

Orbiter said:


> Cause you where lying with your body weight on your right foot.
> One morning I woke up, my whole damn arm was like that.
> Scary feeling.


Nope. :grin2: Both my legs were elevated on the arm of a chair. This happens all the time. Supposedly my body favors the life of my left leg over the right. Curious.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a nap.


----------



## coeur_brise

This is my 5000th post. I've been here since the beginning. Why? And how? Should I leave? Goddamn girl. I'm the ultimate lurker. Am I really that quiet? wow. S***, I can't change now, my identity. Nooooo!

Ultimate lurker, reminds me of Ted Bundy. um.. Could I get away with murder? *thinks to self... Uh, not for long! I mean, jeez the guy was caught eventually. Do I want to murder? Now that is a different question.


----------



## millenniumman75

Are you kidding me?! :lol


----------



## AussiePea

I need to do the country calendar, reckon it'll be pretty close to full. This week, Luxembourg and Belgium!


----------



## Vuldoc

I've been getting feelings of deja vu frequently these past few weeks it's getting weird. or maybe I just had one feeling of deja vu right now that made me feel like I've been experiencing deja vu these past couple of weeks. Aliens... 

Seriously though I'm a little confused.


----------



## millenniumman75

Paxil fat, Paxil sweat


----------



## Strategist

Fall makes me feel like I can do anything. Cus magic.


----------



## BackToThePast

The white wolf is my spirit animal.


----------



## calichick

I have the most wonderful followers on this board...


----------



## SilkyJay

calichick said:


> I have the most wonderful followers on this board...


Emphasis on the ellipsis I'm guessing? Is there a way to follow your posts? Kinda gutzy to so I'm thinking though. You seem to make, or want to make even the most endearing hearts turn into douche bag Darryl's. :|


----------



## calichick

Yajyklis10 said:


> Is there a way to follow your posts?


This coming from the guy who said he wouldn't talk to me again.

If there was a way to follow someone on this board sweetheart, you've mastered it already. 

And I'm not saying that from a place of malice because I do genuinely have the best followers here.


----------



## SilkyJay

calichick said:


> This coming from the guy who said he wouldn't talk to me again.
> 
> If there was a way to follow someone on this board sweetheart, you've mastered it already.
> 
> And I'm not saying that from a place of malice because I do genuinely have the best followers here.


:laugh: yeah yeah I'm stalking you too along with every other guy that reads your mind boggling posts here and can't fathom someone thinking like you do. You're impressive at what you try to do, I'll give you that. You're seeking attention more than being followed sugar blumpkin, forgive my honesty here. Keep up the good hustle though, you seem to like what you do.

Ohh and no for the last time I don't know you. And yes I said I wouldn't message you again because our convo was beyond laughable. Forgive me for quoting you and pointing out a few things. Thanks for bringing up that we've talked.


----------



## calichick

Yajyklis10 said:


> :laugh: yeah yeah I'm stalking you too along with every other guy that reads your mind boggling posts here and can't fathom someone thinking like you do. You're impressive at what you try to do, I'll give you that. You're seeking attention more than being followed sugar blumpkin, forgive my honesty here. Keep up the good hustle though, you seem to like what you do.
> 
> Ohh and no for the last time I don't know you. And yes I said I wouldn't message you again because our convo was beyond laughable. Forgive me for quoting you and pointing out a few things. Thanks for bringing up that we've talked.


Haha I want to know what you're smoking because it must be pretty decent grade stuff.

Lol. I literally make on average 1-2 posts a day on this board about MY relations with men and MY own self-reflections, I'm glad you seem to think so highly of my life and can only attribute it to you having a lack thereof. Rofl

Keep stalking baby, I'm sure 80 other people are on here. I also concur with you that your convo was beyond laughable, I don't care too much for small talk with STRANGE men, I have enough of that in my life. I'm sorry if you expected more?

 sleep tight


----------



## SilkyJay

calichick said:


> Haha I want to know what you're smoking because it must be pretty decent grade stuff.
> 
> Lol. I literally make on average 1-2 posts a day on this board about MY relations with men and MY own self-reflections, I'm glad you seem to think so highly of my life and can only attribute it to you having a lack thereof. Rofl
> 
> Keep stalking baby, I'm sure 80 other people are on here. I also concur with you that your convo was beyond laughable, I don't care too much for small talk with STRANGE men, I have enough of that in my life. I'm sorry if you expected more?
> 
> sleep tight


That's just it... I didn't expect any more than what you gave me. :grin2: You're literally what I expected and more... so much more self absorbed than I imagined. I messaged you and hit on you on principle because of the sentiment you make so clear on these forums. That you're unapproachable, so damn sexy, ect. Do you think I would message any respectable girl in the fashion I did like I did you? Yeah, I still probably would've still shot the shiit with you, bc that's just who I am. bbbut your so SUPERFICIAL and me me me, that's it's impressive. You can bring me up all you want, I already have enough on my plate, and hate myself as it is.

Honestly and I can admit it's a little embarrassing that I did message at all. There's soooo many other worthy girls on here that deserve 10x the attention you garner and seek. considering I (pm'd) only one other girl on this site as I type this, yeah i am a turd for messaging you. You didn't know what to say though... lol besides you must know me, I will not talk to you until you basically admit to knowing me and say you're a fan.

You don't know me at all and how I operate. :kiss: And honestly you wouldn't know half of what it's like to be around someone like me. You should feel honored someone as "strange" has me wasted a few minutes of his life saying hi to you. Albeit in the "strange" way I did. Good luck in the future, and since It was so confusing before, I won't quote you either from now on. Take care.

Nice marijuana reference too. who's stalking who again? : P


----------



## calichick

Yajyklis10 said:


> That's just it... I didn't expect any more than what you gave me. :grin2: You're literally what I expected and more... so much more self absorbed than I imagined. I messaged you and hit on you on principle because of the sentiment you make so clear on these forums. That you're unapproachable, so damn sexy, ect. Do you think I would message any respectable girl in the fashion I did like I did you? Yeah, I still probably would've still shot the shiit with you, bc that's just who I am. bbbut your so SUPERFICIAL and me me me, that's it's impressive. You can bring me up all you want, I already have enough on my plate, and hate myself as it is.
> 
> Honestly and I can admit it's a little embarrassing that I did message at all. There's soooo many other worthy girls on here that deserve 10x the attention you garner and seek. considering I (pm'd) only one other girl on this site as I type this, yeah i am a turd for messaging you. You didn't know what to say though... lol besides you must know me, I will not talk to you until you basically admit to knowing me and say you're a fan.
> 
> You don't know me at all and how I operate. :kiss: And honestly you wouldn't know half of what it's like to be around someone like me. You should feel honored someone as "strange" has me wasted a few minutes of his life saying hi to you. Albeit in the "strange" way I did. Good luck in the future, and since It was so confusing before, I won't quote you either from now on. Take care.
> 
> Nice marijuana reference too. who's stalking who again? : P


Honey I got about 34 notifications pending and never enough inbox space. You should be glad I even typed 3 words to you.

Peace love. Somebody needs to tell homeboy here I don't read posts more than 500 words as above. I've got ADD. Rofl

:kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75

Oh, I get it :doh. Victoria's Leaked Secret collection!


----------



## LostinReverie

Wow, I should not have driven. Oh well, at least I have my ambien again. It's the little things in life that make you happy. Little white pills.


----------



## andy0128

Yajyklis10 and calichick . Keep your conflict off the forums please.


----------



## millenniumman75

I keep sneezing!


----------



## layitontheline

I get to buy scrubs. Any colour, any pattern. Yay!


----------



## TenYears

Ffs.


So I'm at work, working side by side with a girl that's half my age, but we get along well enough. She's funny. She thinks I'm funny Her bf works with us and we sometimes roll our eyes at the things she does.


Anyways so she drops something, right on my f-ing head, and I'm like "Ouch" and she's like "EEEEKK!" I'm sorry and I'm like ,no, it's OK I'm fine, whatever. You just made it rain. (dumb joke) and then...


She started snorting.


Like. Seriously. And I kind of laughed for a second and then stopped myself. And turned to him, and asked him "Bro did your gf just snort, or something?" And he was all cool, like. Yep.
And I just stood there like.


Wtf.


----------



## DarrellLicht

TenYears said:


> Ffs.
> 
> So I'm at work, working side by side with a girl that's half my age, but we get along well enough. She's funny. She thinks I'm funny Her bf works with us and we sometimes roll our eyes at the things she does.
> 
> Anyways so she drops something, right on my f-ing head, and I'm like "Ouch" and she's like "EEEEKK!" I'm sorry and I'm like ,no, it's OK I'm fine, whatever. You just made it rain. (dumb joke) and then...
> 
> She started snorting.
> 
> Like. Seriously. And I kind of laughed for a second and then stopped myself. And turned to him, and asked him "Bro did your gf just snort, or something?" And he was all cool, like. Yep.
> And I just stood there like.
> 
> Wtf.


How very lady-like :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marijuana edibles are so much nicer than smoking it. The way the high progresses, skipping the charred lungs & the scent, it's all win, win


----------



## LostinReverie

I was just cleaning the kitchen and accidentally whipped myself with a wet towel. Such is my life. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, it just rained and now the sun is trying to peek out. Go back behind the clouds!


----------



## calichick

andy0128 said:


> Yajyklis10 and calichick . Keep your conflict off the forums please.


I'm sad that you erased my clever ADD acronym Andy.

I thought I was one of your favorites on this board. :crying:


----------



## LostinReverie

LostInReverie said:


> Why does only my right foot fall asleep and not my left?


It's because you always cross your left ankle over your right one, dumbass.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

Thank You For That Video h00dz :smile2:


----------



## Ckg2011

The secret to a successful lemonade stand is good Vodka.


----------



## LostinReverie

When I show attention to my other animals, my cat sits on my face.


----------



## mattmc

_"Did you get enough love, my little dove
Why do you cry?
And I'm sorry I left, but it was for the best
Though it never felt right
My little Versailles"_


----------



## KelsKels

I really hate my job.. but at least I don't really get anxious about going to work any more. Only took 2 damn years.
Also thinking about watching the ******* Executioner. Looks pretty bad ***.

Edit: Lmao.. ******* is censored? Reeeeally? Of course it would be on this site.


----------



## SofaKing

LostInReverie said:


> When I show attention to my other animals, my cat sits on my face.


Lol...working through that image.


----------



## SilkyJay

Super glad that squirrel didn't run out into the street earlier today. I hate seeing road kill, it really bugs me for some reason.


----------



## tea111red

I want to be rich so I can afford to move away from people.


----------



## Kevin001

Yoga pants season is among us :banana.


----------



## LostinReverie

Got this message on OkCupid today - 

(Supposedly from Paris, France) Hi, I'm a doctor looking for my future wife and I could relocate to live with her. What do you think of having two men: a husband who serves you, loves you, and remains in chastity and another man which you can choose for sex and to be the father of your children? Thank you for your reply! Please reply!


----------



## flyingMint

Should I buy a root beer or a water bottle with chips? Maybe I shouldn't since I just ate breakfast.


----------



## flyingMint

Update: I was planning on spitting out my disintegrated gum but there were so many people around me I felt embarrassed to find a trashcan. Spitting it on the floor is disgusting and not helpful for the environment no matter how much that squirrel wants old saliva filled spearmint gum. Entering a restroom and the leaving it quickly is considered odd (although in my defense there was only two stalls and both were occupied). I ended up swallowing the gum and now I feel a small knot in my throat, I really want that root beer but I found a comfortable seat and I'm scared of leaving it because someone will likely take my place.

You see my profile picture, thats me at the moment.


----------



## TCNY

i see why a handful on here find it difficult forming friendships


----------



## Barakiel

How many usernames on this site are just variations of "nihilist" or "misanthrope"? :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Troll count is too damn high.


----------



## Xisha

You can't say don't take it personally and expect me to not to take it personally.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

If coping with social anxiety for half of my life has benefited me any skills I think I'd be fine during a zombie apocalypse because I've become pretty efficient at avoiding people and going unnoticed.


----------



## tea111red

maybe i have dementia or something from depression and that is why my head feels so weird.


----------



## TenYears

I think the whole pumpkin spice thing is getting a little ridiculous....


----------



## flyingMint

TenYears said:


> I think the whole pumpkin spice thing is getting a little ridiculous....


Uhhh.... how do you even... I mean, you can't eat those, why would they be flavored.....


----------



## Kevin001

Why is everyone in the military married? I'm guessing because of the benefits :stu?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

flyingMint said:


> Uhhh.... how do you even... I mean, you can't eat those, why would they be flavored.....


It's not a real product, it's a joke.



Kevin001 said:


> Why is everyone in the military married? I'm guessing because of the benefits :stu?


I think a lot of it has to do with military relationships being long distance for a lot of the time, and requiring a lot of relocations. It's hard to make a relationship work like that, unless you're completely dedicated to each other. So they get married early. If you're telling someone "oh the army wants me to move to this base, can you quit your job and drop out of school and leave all your family and friends to come with me?" that's probably not going to go over too well if it's not accompanied by a proposal.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am watching a two hour clip on YouTube of Maury show lie detector tests. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

One man, three women, six babies.

The third woman's baby was not his, but the other five ARE his babies.


----------



## LostinReverie

"For that matter, any masturbatory emissions, where the sperm is clearly not seeking an egg, could be termed reckless abandonment." 

I ****ing love this movie.


----------



## Barakiel

I really wish I could play the saxophone. I've rented an alto and soprano a couple times from a music store here, and it was fun but I'm not sure if I have the motivation to practice enough to become even halfway decent.


----------



## Telliblah

I have poop inside of me so it doesn't matter if i'm covered in poop.


----------



## LostinReverie

FINALLY, there are good shows on again, with extant and now minority report. I'm starting to get a little excited. PLEASE let them continue as they are now. It's been such a long time since I've actually looked forward to seeing a series.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm getting a lot messages and being contacted by a lot of people on here. Someone I talk to on here told me it's because I seem very approachable, and another person said something similar without being asked. I'm glad, I want to make friends and you all have been so lovely, it's just strange to think of myself that way. In real life I was recently called easy to get along with too. These are not words I would ever have imagined being used to describe me. I'm very happy that so many of you are contacting me though, it makes me excited to log on here everyday to get to talk to some of you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wasn't done posting cheesy/awful/gothic love related songs in that thread damn it.

One final song:


----------



## Kevin001

I miss these days.......going to the local blockbuster on a Friday night :sigh.


----------



## LostinReverie

Dude, we so totally used to have one of those!


----------



## LostinReverie

Or this!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A Carrot Cake Martini? I Want!


----------



## KelsKels

Decided to meet someone who was trying to sell something online. Its the first time I've decided to go through with something like that.. I've wanted to but I've always been to anxious. We decided on a place to meet and.... I stood around for a half hour and no one showed. So frustrating! Thats what I get for trying push to myself I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> I miss these days.......going to the local blockbuster on a Friday night :sigh.


 I remember when this was paradise on earth. In 1989, we bought a Sharp VCR at Montgomery Ward and that thing feasted on Blockbuster tapes for many years. The first thing I remember getting from there was Die Hard. I bought it having never seen it. It could have been the crappiest movie ever. I spent many years wondering if it was just my imagination that it was awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember when this was paradise on earth.


Yep, the good old days. Well I only remember as a kid in the 90s.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It seems like every time I see someone driving a roofless car they're always chatting on a phone as if it's perfectly legal to do.


----------



## LostinReverie

On my days off, both Legally Blonde and Pretty Woman were on TV! Two of my favorite cheesy movies!!


----------



## Kevin001

Madison Beer is only 16! Girls are maturing too fast these days.


----------



## calichick

Dude I saw the HOTTEST guy today.

Hot hot hot hot so damn hot. Young, attractive, tall, manager. H-O-T

I've been looking for a new job but in the instance that they introduced this new guy to my team, and I looked up quickly to catch a glimpse of this new executive and we locked eyes for a sec, I'm like f*** me. Well maybe 3 more months. If I get to see your face every day, I would.

:blush










































Damn I have to dress to impress tomorrow in case I bump into this man again...


----------



## LostinReverie

Really uncomfortable with her (more likely his) avatar

Anyway, it really annoys me how the PH balancer makes the water murky. Yuck.


----------



## AussiePea

Performed my 90 minute speech at a University today and I didn't throw up in front of everyone! Success!


----------



## LostinReverie

AussiePea said:


> Performed my 90 minute speech at a University today and I didn't throw up in front of everyone! Success!


:banana


----------



## Just Lurking

AussiePea said:


> Performed my 90 minute speech at a University today and I didn't throw up in front of everyone! Success!


Was this work-related, or...?
Did you do Q&A, too?

It's interesting to hear about people doing these long-duration presentations. I found that as daunting as they sound, the longer ones were actually easier to deal with 'in the moment' because after the first several minutes, I'd become 'settled in' and a little more at ease, so it would wind up going a little smoother. (Not that this helped deal with the anticipation of actually doing it.)

Quite a feat however which way you look at it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AussiePea said:


> Performed my 90 minute speech at a University today and I didn't throw up in front of everyone! Success!


What? How? I'm cringing just hearing about this.


----------



## herk

Apparently Indian food is NOT for me, but I'm glad I went and tried it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today's a day I should have just gone right back into bed after I woke up.


----------



## AussiePea

Just Lurking said:


> Was this work-related, or...?
> Did you do Q&A, too?
> 
> It's interesting to hear about people doing these long-duration presentations. I found that as daunting as they sound, the longer ones were actually easier to deal with 'in the moment' because after the first several minutes, I'd become 'settled in' and a little more at ease, so it would wind up going a little smoother. (Not that this helped deal with the anticipation of actually doing it.)
> 
> Quite a feat however which way you look at it.





Wings of Amnesty said:


> What? How? I'm cringing just hearing about this.


It was a presentation to their engineering students about what to expect in the "real world" and an engineer etc etc. I found the anticipation 1000x worse than the reality, I think when you are confident in your topic and what you are discussing it makes a MASSIVE difference to your anxiety levels during the speech, because you know you're correct and thus you know students aren't sitting there thinking you're an idiot who has no idea.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

scintilla said:


> They should create a new sub forum for the sudden influx of ask me anything threads...so I can hide them all in one fell swoop.
> 
> Yes, I know I sound like a grump.


No I think that's a good idea, it would be nice to have a forum where you could post about yourself, each thread title would just be the person's username.


----------



## coeur_brise

It sort of pains me to think about what might be happening, but I saw this a mile away (I suppose with help). Why am I surprised now? As in, I'm surprised it came so soon.


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't believe Fox News posted a story about Victoria Beckham possibly having wet herself.

Tinkle Tinkle Little Star? I think not.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm trying to consolidate my loans, but don't know how to add them when they have the same account number, yet differenet group letters. Thet don't ask for groups. I hate my lazy, supid little brain cells. Collective fail.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like any shows I want to binge on are either done for now or are yet to premiere for another season, perhaps it's time to binge on films again, been a while


----------



## blue2

.......I work for NASA now :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames

:drunk


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

blue2 said:


> .......I work for NASA now :/


----------



## blue2




----------



## LostinReverie

Yesterday my display turned sideways, so I turned my laptop sideways and used it that way.


----------



## SilkyJay

Thinking it's a good idea to put these Jalapeno string cheeses on my totinos pizza. Adding some red hot and sprinkling some Doritos on it should make this even more interesting.


----------



## calichick

I wonder if there will be a day when I'll be charged with killing my mother.


I wonder if anyone could harbor as much hate, as much confusion, as much self-denial of their own kin as I feel towards this woman.

Everything that comes from her mouth directed towards me is a combination of criticism, nagging, neuroses and her own anxiety plagued life directed to the one of her two children that she cares does something with her life.

Because being the "favorite" of you and your siblings does not necessarily imply being.....the "favorite".

It means up until now I have done pretty much everything right according to the books and for that she would like to control everything else in my life because she doesn't give two *****s about the other one.

It means that I can plausibly blame my social anxiety, chronic low self-esteem, depression and lack of awareness on her.

It means that my problems with men are a direct correlation of her.

It means that I am that much further from achieving positivity and peace the nearer I am to her. It means that as I am trying to reach inner serenity, she is the cancer that infests my soul, that acts as every kind of hindrance to any kind of resolve to my greatest miseries in life.

She is a toxic, spiteful woman.

She hasn't had a man in 10 years, she leeches on to "friends" who secretly despise her and talk sh*t behind her back, who I wouldn't care to spend a free hour with.

She is not pleasant, not friendly, paranoid around strangers, paranoid about times of the day.

She has watched 104 too many murder mystery cases which has only added to her extreme paranoia. She talks in disdain about me making any friends who aren't related to me. She is reproachful when I take trips without her. She has literally discouraged me from my attempts to amp up exposure through volunteer work. She is a f****ing c***

And I cannot believe that I have lived with this woman for this long.

My dad had made it the same amount of time to this day. He copped out long ago and I am stuck trying to pick up the pieces.

I'm so lost.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He probably won't pay me back until it's already payday for me


----------



## TenYears

I believe in Karma, There is a very real possibility that my ex-wife could lose custody of my kids. And I could be granted custody. Very soon. Decisions to be made really soon on all of this.

It probably won't happen. The odds are a million to one. But....it could happen.

I'm so, so, so sorry she's having to go through this. So goddman sorry, that I almost cannot stand it, I gots big alligator tears for her right now. Karma is a ***** isn't it babe? Paybacks are hell, aren't they?

The funniest thing about all this is that things were going just fine until she decided that she could screw me around. I warned her, I told her, over and over again, do not f- me around when it comes to my kids and my every other weekend with them....it's all I have left. And she laughs. And f-s me over anyway.

I can play too. I got games. If you wanta play like this, I can play along too but when you start to lose, don't go playing the victim when you're the one that started all this.


----------



## Ckg2011

Why the flip does Michael Myers scare the crap out of me? I have seen Halloween lots of times, and the sequels, and the remake. But still, I am 32 years old and I know he is not real, anyone who wants dress like him and scare me, is going to get bum rushed. 

I don't know.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know why they have to make that Zzzquil stuff have so many calories.


----------



## LostinReverie

Why do people always turn out so ****ing horrible?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> I don't know why they have to make that Zzzquil stuff have so many calories.


 I never noticed that but I know it makes me not care what's in it. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

There are blog moderators?


----------



## calichick

Dude how can a skirt and tights evoke SO MUCH DAMN reaction from both men and women?

Like holy s***, half of the girls on my team were sizing me up and I go into the kitchen at work today to make my breakfast and one of the Vice Presidents at my work is standing directly behind me just staring. He was there for about 5 minutes and I whip around and I'm thinking holy s*** what the hell is he looking at?

Like ***** sometimes I feel I have to tone it down because I'm 5'10, slender, pretty face, long hair, skinny like a Barbie (this girl has nicknamed me that at work)

But crap all the b****es at my work dress like they're about to go run a marathon or something and sometimes I like to look nice.

I hate the straight guys on my team. I hate them I hate them I hate them. I act like they don't exist. Like this one guy is a f*cling horny perv why is he sizing me up? I'm like a quarter his age and ew. Just gross. Get away from me. You don't even have a full-time job and you live with a roommate when you're hitting near retirement?? Go get with someone your league. Lol

I LOVE this new gay guy though. I love him to pieces.

But f*** really, I feel so alienated sometimes.

Don't f***ing look at me with those dim witted half looks just cause yo lazy a** can't make yourself more presentable in the morning.

God


Sometimes I wish I was a man.


----------



## calichick

I only want to meet hot guys.

I only put so much effort, do my makeup nice, wear fashionable clothes, take care of my hair and body and work out 6 times a week for ATTRACTIVE men.

Not 56 year olds.

Not ugly Mexican guys.

Not guys who are half my size.

Like wth am I asking too much I think not.

I'm not going to acknowledge any straight men whom I'm not sexually attracted to because they are not worth my time. Ugh


----------



## harrison

It's very lucky I don't have access to much money at the moment - I would be gone in a flash if I had some.

High as a kite.


----------



## lonerroom

My Random thought of the NIGHT, I need to finish my project, so much work to be done and I have until Friday.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm so excited, I figured it out! (sorta) Turns out it's much easier to dimple the Pratt Knot which looks good enough, so now I'll start wearing that knot with a cool dimple. Bonus, the knot takes less folds so the small hangs low enough to tuck into the loop thing, which has always been a problem with the half windsor for me because of my height.


----------



## tea111red

I miss the days when I had someone to talk to every day for a lot of the day.


----------



## Ben12

The next season of Arrow better be starting soon dammit!


----------



## AussiePea

I think I'm high on paint fumes with the spraying going on downstairs.


----------



## Cyan22

I must really not know what i'm doing, if i've been on this for as long as I have. Does it get better?


----------



## LostinReverie

For people who don't know, when your dog or cat snorts at you, it means "**** you".


----------



## Orb

In between the time my wake-up alarm went off, falling asleep again, then waking up 10 minutes later..

I had a dream about intelligent killer bees that were so fast, they flew to the north of England and back to the South in about 10 seconds. Oh and they could understand the English language.


----------



## kivi

I feel bad that I can't explain the answer to a question properly. I ask my classmates about some questions and they explain it to me pretty well. But when they ask me about a question that I did solve before, I just get stuck, can't explain it without mixing up things because of anxiety. I really want to help them but I just get awkward. It is not nice that I can't be helpful to them when they need it.


----------



## millenniumman75

My bladder is about to explode!


----------



## catcharay

Tomorrow onward, for one month I'm going to steer away from ANY chocolate and bad food(kfc).


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> and work out 6 times a week for ATTRACTIVE men.
> 
> Not 56 year olds.
> 
> Not ugly Mexican guys.
> 
> Not guys who are half my size.
> 
> Like wth am I asking too much I think not.
> 
> I'm not going to acknowledge any straight men whom I'm not sexually attracted to because they are not worth my time.


Lmao well your right


----------



## Perkins

Watching Black Mass. I'm only a few minutes in but I think this may be Johnny Depp's best performance, dare I say?


----------



## LostinReverie

catcharay said:


> Tomorrow onward, for one month I'm going to steer away from ANY chocolate and bad food(kfc).


:lol


----------



## Just Lurking

I should probably go to bed at some point.


----------



## LostinReverie

Started on sertraline again after many years, and my libido has skyrocketed. Ridiculously annoying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> For people who don't know, when your dog or cat snorts at you, it means "**** you".


 Hmmm. Well, once the honeymoon is over, that's pretty much how you should interpret everything they do. Except when they're begging for food. They're generally on their best behavior when they want to eat. Well, I don't know about cats. They meow a lot when they're really hungry. And it gets louder if you don't respond immediately so maybe they're kind of warning you that you'd damn well better listen.

After a while, dogs kind of just ignore everything and lay around. You'll usually find them in the warmest place in the house asleep with their tongue hanging out. Sometimes they'll just kind of sit around and ignore you and lick their nose for 20 minutes. It's usually a mystery when they want you to pet them but my guess is it just feels good. That's pretty much a dog's entire motivational system besides food. Anything that feels good does it for them.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. Well, once the honeymoon is over, that's pretty much how you should interpret everything they do. Except when they're begging for food. They're generally on their best behavior when they want to eat. Well, I don't know about cats. They meow a lot when they're really hungry. And it gets louder if you don't respond immediately so maybe they're kind of warning you that you'd damn well better listen.
> 
> After a while, dogs kind of just ignore everything and lay around. You'll usually find them in the warmest place in the house asleep with their tongue hanging out. Sometimes they'll just kind of sit around and ignore you and lick their nose for 20 minutes. It's usually a mystery when they want you to pet them but my guess is it just feels good. That's pretty much a dog's entire motivational system besides food. Anything that feels good does it for them.


Well, you analyzed that to death. I hope it brought you pleasure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> Well, you analyzed that to death. I hope it brought you pleasure.


 It pretty much always does. I really just wanted to tell you I like your cat's nose but I thought that would be a bit too terse and maybe would sound weird.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> It pretty much always does. I really just wanted to tell you I like your cat's nose but I thought that would be a bit too terse and maybe would sound weird.


My cat's nose thanks you.


----------



## calichick

I'm feeling very sexy right now, like I could be the world for one man and I have so much to share with him and so much to give of me.

I feel like it's such a tantalizing feeling wanting to be so alluring and charming and innocent for one man and one man only.

It's such an intimate feeling and it's being able to feel that strong of an emotional and RAW PHYSICAL CONNECTION.

Being able to get so aroused by just this one guy, it's amazing.


----------



## millenniumman75

***************
*126,000th post!*
***************


----------



## helpthis




----------



## calichick

I talked to guy "B" today. 

He's a sweetheart but a tad bit on the odd side. He's got a major crush on me but I don't know what to make of him, I've never quite met guys like him before.

I mentioned to him that I wasn't feeling well today and I was having one of the worst dizzy spells that I've ever experienced and he passed me later and mentioned that he hopes I feel better.

Guy A- brunette with green eyes he gets so nervous around me, me as well though.
Guy B- fit brunette guy from above. He's the first one who has show interest above everyone else
Guy C- pretty muscular (a tad bit on the much side brunette guy) whom my gay friend likes
Guy D - tall blonde guy who likes me stares incessantly and reminds me of a guy in HS who had a crush on me. Not into blondes.
Guy E- I quite like this one. Light brown hair, not too big nor too small. Very classy looking lad and very confident and direct to the point. Not sure if this one fancies me in the least bit (and nervous as f*** about that) apart from usual male behavior around me.
Guy F- he's a consultant at my work. He's so hot...I've caught him staring at me but he's quite older..I'd have him in a heartbeat tho
Guy G- Irish with bright blue eyes and shouted for me across the room. Lol. He as coming to talk to me frequently before but not so much. I think he's perty cute


Guess I have a thing for brunettes? *****!:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

This political correctness crap is an appetite that will never be satisfied.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> This political correctness crap is an appetite that will never be satisfied.


 Oh they'll be (mostly) satisfied someday. When they fuk everything up for everyone they don't want to hear.


----------



## crimeclub

The girl I was with for almost 4 years (who's now married) texted me after 2 years of silence, we called and chatted for a while. I broke up with her due to certain reasons that now don't seem to be a problem anymore. Mind-f*** is the only way I can describe this. I have no intentions of swaying her one way or the other as far as her marriage despite me still having feelings for her, I just can't stop thinking about her and hoping she'll text/call again soon. I spent 2 years trying to forget her, and I did, but now I'm diving for my phone every text and call I get hoping it's her. 

Anyway, sometimes you'll experience a tumultuous relationship for years, and you'll spend years trying to get over it and move on, and you will, but years later after one simple 2 sentence text it will Twilight Zone the f*** out of your mind and send you back to square one. What the hell is she thinking?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> The girl I was with for almost 4 years (who's now married) texted me after 2 years of silence, we called and chatted for a while. I broke up with her due to certain reasons that now don't seem to be a problem anymore. Mind-f*** is the only way I can describe this. I have no intentions of swaying her one way or the other as far as her marriage despite me still having feelings for her, I just can't stop thinking about her and hoping she'll text/call again soon. I spent 2 years trying to forget her, and I did, but now I'm diving for my phone every text and call I get hoping it's her.
> 
> Anyway, sometimes you'll experience a tumultuous relationship for years, and you'll spend years trying to get over it and move on, and you will, but years later after one simple 2 sentence text it will Twilight Zone the f*** out of your mind and send you back to square one. What the hell is she thinking?


Whatever it is, don't get entwined in it. She made her decision; it's on her.


----------



## rdrr

This page has had *5,555* visits


----------



## Amolivares28

Idk if I should go to my old high school football game tomorrow. Seeing as I graduated in 2008 it might be kind of lame, but they're playing the cross town rivals.


----------



## reaffected

Pondering if I can fly a kite and rollerblade at the same time..thanks @*kesker*










#deepthoughts


----------



## LostinReverie

There are children singing in my head. I can't get it to stop.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is probably the first time in a year that I've seen the sun rise and have seen the early morning.


----------



## Aeiou

Is it just me, or these guys look like twins?



















:surprise:


----------



## alienjunkie

ppl should stop being concerned about other peoples bodies and start being concerned about the parts of their personality that make them a ****ty person


----------



## millenniumman75

So much to do, so little time.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> I talked to guy "B" today.
> 
> He's a sweetheart but a tad bit on the odd side. He's got a major crush on me but I don't know what to make of him, I've never quite met guys like him before.
> 
> I mentioned to him that I wasn't feeling well today and I was having one of the worst dizzy spells that I've ever experienced and he passed me later and mentioned that he hopes I feel better.
> 
> Guy A- brunette with green eyes he gets so nervous around me, me as well though.
> Guy B- fit brunette guy from above. He's the first one who has show interest above everyone else
> Guy C- pretty muscular (a tad bit on the much side brunette guy) whom my gay friend likes
> Guy D - tall blonde guy who likes me stares incessantly and reminds me of a guy in HS who had a crush on me. Not into blondes.
> Guy E- I quite like this one. Light brown hair, not too big nor too small. Very classy looking lad and very confident and direct to the point. Not sure if this one fancies me in the least bit (and nervous as f*** about that) apart from usual male behavior around me.
> Guy F- he's a consultant at my work. He's so hot...I've caught him staring at me but he's quite older..I'd have him in a heartbeat tho
> Guy G- Irish with bright blue eyes and shouted for me across the room. Lol. He as coming to talk to me frequently before but not so much. I think he's perty cute
> 
> Guess I have a thing for brunettes? *****!:grin2:


I told you, you don't know how lucky you are that you can afford to be picky.


----------



## calichick

FixMeNow said:


> I told you, you don't know how lucky you are that you can afford to be picky.


You would think, right?

You would think that I would be the luckiest chick in the world. When in reality, it couldn't be anything further from the truth.

Because for every other guy who likes me I am mentally *****ed straight up.

I am the mental equivalent of a w*ore who's made her rounds after doing two shots of coke, I have non-existent self-esteem.

And it's just not going well at all. And I'm trying to improve my self-esteem and my self-confidence but I suffer from intense BDD and intensive anxiety and been having migraines and anxiety attacks lately.

And guy "B" talked to me again, the one that for the first 6 months of knowing me just stared constantly at me as if in a daze and now he's finally talking to me?

And sometimes I wonder why they just stare? Or clam up? I'm a f***ing leper or some sh*t?

And I have my coworker who said she'd set me up with a brother of one of her cute brother in laws but they're all taken, and I think I deserve a good guy. And it was sweet of her to even think that I could measure up to them because I feel like a worthless piece of sh*t sometimes and these guys were actually pretty hot.

But I'm a f***ing mess. And I'd be sooner hospitalized than get a boyfriend because all of the guys who do like me....I can't get over my insecurities. I feel like EVERY girl is better than me and I'm worthless and ugly and awkward around men I like. A f***ing mess.-

Sorry this week was a f***ing horrible work week and I'm not making quick enough progress with any of the guys at my work. I'm a f**** mess.

And I also talked to guy "F" today and he's pretty hot. He's pretty damn good-looking and intelligent and he's an older guy and I would so be into that. He's German, he's got this most amazing accent like a Brit but he's extremely handsome. I hope he comes to my work again or that he's single because that's one man I wouldn't mind ****ing up hard

Guy "A" also came up to talk to me too but he's a bit strange this one and I also think I pissed him off a little today.

I dunno guys. I dunno about my future, I was wondering today if I'd make it past the age of 30 because I was feeling in the dumps and not having any clarity on my life.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Whatever it is, don't get entwined in it. She made her decision; it's on her.


I know, she texted yesterday and after a while I sent a closer-type text to the conversation meaning it negates any kind of reply, so I'm just going to hope she doesn't find a reason to text again so I can just try to forget everything and not let this weigh on my mind anymore. She's ancient history and the last thing I need right now is for her to excavate these old emotions out of me like an Indiana Jones of emotional manipulation, because I lived nearly 6 years of her consuming my mind, I can't roll the dice on her anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I know, she texted yesterday and after a while I sent a closer-type text to the conversation meaning it negates any kind of reply, so I'm just going to hope she doesn't find a reason to text again so I can just try to forget everything and not let this weigh on my mind anymore. She's ancient history and the last thing I need right now is for her to excavate these old emotions out of me like an Indiana Jones of emotional manipulation, because I lived nearly 6 years of her consuming my mind, I can't roll the dice on her anymore.


Good for you, man. This is YOUR time to build yourself.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> And I also talked to guy "F" today and he's pretty hot. He's pretty damn good-looking and intelligent and he's an older guy and I would so be into that. He's German, he's got this most amazing accent like a Brit but he's extremely handsome. I hope he comes to my work again or that he's single because that's one man I wouldn't mind ****ing up hard


I find I don't like Western European guys in general. I find them very effeminate, pretentious and spoiled, and I can't relate to them for that reason. Used to have a thing for Polish guys (but not the Canadian ones, of course)
P.S. We should travel together


----------



## calichick

FixMeNow said:


> I find I don't like Western European guys in general. I find them very effeminate, pretentious and spoiled, and I can't relate to them for that reason. Used to have a thing for Polish guys (but not the Canadian ones, of course)
> P.S. We should travel together


No, EOL.

No no no no noooooooooo

This guy is flaming HOT.

He's HOT as a motherf****ing b**** call me a sl** and shame me baby, he's so HOT.

Ok so long story short, he's a consultant at my work. Pushing 35+ I want to say. He's degreed, he's masters, licensed, everything.

The first time he came in, he was standing up, and I walk into the room, and I do a double take because the morning light was shining in just the right places and he looked like this Greco Spanish God.

Like, I'm not into European guys either but this was is just pure class.

He's tall as f***. 6'4. 6'5 maybe. He's not a juice head like all these wannabe American boys these days. Not buff, but not skinny. But tall.

Dark hair with a bit of silver like Clooney.

Really strong features. Strong jawline, non receeding hair line, deep set eyes, symmetrical face. Looks more like Spanish but is German. If he's Eugenics, I'm buying it.

So dreamy.

But what's more than the outside is he's extremely smart. Intimidating smart and his VOICE. His voice alone sounds like a combination of Brit with French, very soft, very soothing. Like an ASMRartist but in the person:

:sigh

My type? Heh.

P.S. We should. Love you.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> No, EOL.
> 
> No no no no noooooooooo
> 
> This guy is flaming HOT.
> 
> He's HOT as a motherf****ing b**** call me a sl** and shame me baby, he's so HOT.
> 
> Ok so long story short, he's a consultant at my work. Pushing 35+ I want to say. He's degreed, he's masters, licensed, everything.
> 
> The first time he came in, he was standing up, and I walk into the room, and I do a double take because the morning light was shining in just the right places and he looked like this Greco Spanish God.
> 
> Like, I'm not into European guys either but this was is just pure class.
> 
> He's tall as f***. 6'4. 6'5 maybe. He's not a juice head like all these wannabe American boys these days. Not buff, but not skinny. But tall.
> 
> Dark hair with a bit of silver like Clooney.
> 
> Really strong features. Strong jawline, non receeding hair line, deep set eyes, symmetrical face. Looks more like Spanish but is German. If he's Eugenics, I'm buying it.
> 
> So dreamy.
> 
> But what's more than the outside is he's extremely smart. Intimidating smart and his VOICE. His voice alone sounds like a combination of Brit with French, very soft, very soothing. Like an ASMRartist but in the person:
> 
> :sigh
> 
> My type? Heh.
> 
> P.S. We should. Love you.


Like seriously, I really wanted to travel somewhere this holiday season but I don't know anyone I could stay with aside from this one other friend who I won't get to visit until February. I would love to visit Cali again.


----------



## calichick

find me a boyfriend first and you can freeload on me all you want.

Lol


----------



## calichick

I don't even need a boyfriend.

I just need a guy who will stick his piper in me every once and awhile.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> find me a boyfriend first and you can freeload on me all you want.
> 
> Lol


Yeah, maybe I could help... I have no problem talking to people anymore. I just have a problem with the people where I live. ;_;


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> I don't even need a boyfriend.
> 
> I just need a guy who will stick his piper in me every once and awhile.


You're so lucky that the guys in your country are like actual men! (I hear they also find Canadian girls really attractive )


----------



## theotherone

for every crap person there's one sweetheart....


n lets face it u love the sweetheart more.


----------



## LostinReverie

Now there's a baby crying in my head.


----------



## LostinReverie

Back to singing, again. This time just one child, maybe 3? Not singing a tune I recognize. I can't really make out the words. Maybe younger. Could be just babbling. She's happy, though.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is World Mental Health Day?.......cool I guess.


----------



## blue2

If in life we're all on a stage playing a part ...that what makes us all equal any part adds depth to the experience but don't actors also get time off so I'm gonna rest up right now for a couple hours I can't play the part of depressed loner with full conviction unless I get proper rest time GOD :/ overworked and underpaid for serious :no demand your basic rights people


----------



## calichick

I was on vacation over the summer, sitting in one of those touristy buses watching people pass by on the street and I saw a really beautiful couple.


Beautiful as in the woman, around early to mid 30s was pregnant as can be, a pretty woman with highlighted light brown hair and glowing all around who was wrapped in the embrace of the man...a handsome dark haired guy. Caught my attention at first because he reminded me of a guy I used to like. Hundreds of people were passing by them but they were so enraptured by each other, so focused on one another and he gave her a kiss and they walked away hand in hand and I thought,

Wow, I want that one day.

I want a man who can't take his eyes off me, or his hands for that matter. And I want to be in a loving committed relationship when I have a baby. And I want to get mentally healthy and lead a happy life and enjoy my job, and find passions elsewhere. :sigh one day.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> I was on vacation over the summer, sitting in one of those touristy buses watching people pass by on the street and I saw a really beautiful couple.
> 
> Beautiful as in the woman, around early to mid 30s was pregnant as can be, a pretty woman with highlighted light brown hair and glowing all around who was wrapped in the embrace of the man...a handsome dark haired guy. Caught my attention at first because he reminded me of a guy I used to like. Hundreds of people were passing by them but they were so enraptured by each other, so focused on one another and he gave her a kiss and they walked away hand in hand and I thought,
> 
> Wow, I want that one day.
> 
> I want a man who can't take his eyes off me, or his hands for that matter. And I want to be in a loving committed relationship when I have a baby. And I want to get mentally healthy and lead a happy life and enjoy my job, and find passions elsewhere. :sigh one day.


Where do you live in Cali? Can I please come visit you


----------



## blue2

FixMeNow said:


> Where do you live in Cali? Can I please come visit you


----------



## Wizard Lizard

I watch you when you touch yourself at night.


----------



## calichick

FixMeNow said:


> Where do you live in Cali? Can I please come visit you


If by visit me you mean visit the local Motel 6, then sure, you can come visit me.


----------



## FixMeNow

calichick said:


> If by visit me you mean visit the local Motel 6, then sure, you can come visit me.


Damnit. It truly sucks to be me ;_;


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Ckg2011

Do not take the brown acid, repeat do not take the brown acid. :lol:lol


----------



## KelsKels

There is nothing more comforting than a cup of sleepy time tea before bed. 

Also, decided to finally embrace my race (basic white girl) and wear top knots in my free time. Its nice because if you lay down the base of the hair tie doesn't hurt your head. Who would have known?


----------



## Roberto

this song makes me think about my girlfriend.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have had a headache all evening.


----------



## KelsKels

KelsKels said:


> There is nothing more comforting than a cup of sleepy time tea before bed.
> 
> Also, decided to finally embrace my race (basic white girl) and wear top knots in my free time. Its nice because if you lay down the base of the hair tie doesn't hurt your head. Who would have known?












Good morning, friends. How about an update? The top knot went very well.. extremely comfortable to sleep in. The tea did not work out as well.. almost pissed myself in bed.


----------



## kesker

KelsKels said:


> Good morning, friends. How about an update? The top knot went very well.. extremely comfortable to sleep in. The tea did not work out as well.. almost pissed myself in bed.


that is the toppest knot i've ever seen.....and I'm not stalking you, kk. your name keeps popping up as the most recent thread post so I have little choice but to quote you because of your high quotablity....ness :stu


----------



## KelsKels

kesker said:


> that is the toppest knot i've ever seen.....and I'm not stalking you, kk. your name keeps popping up as the most recent thread post so I have little choice but to quote you because of your high quotablity....ness :stu


Stalk away! You're my favorite, Paul. I meant to reply to your last quote.. I had a reply in my head and everything.. but I totally forgot to for some reason. Hope you're having a good Sunday


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many SASers have died irl?


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> Good morning, friends. How about an update? The top knot went very well.. extremely comfortable to sleep in. The tea did not work out as well.. almost pissed myself in bed.


YES! You've got HEIGHT! That's SASsy! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 cans of cider or 4 cans of beer?


----------



## Ckg2011

Instead of asking me to do a backflip on my BMX bicycle, go get a BMX bicycle and do it yourself.


----------



## TenYears

I wish I had real friends, man. I need to work on tearing down some of the walls I have. Ffs. Or at least make them a little lower. One couple I work with invited me out to this sports bar to watch the Astros v KC game last week and I just shut them down so fast without even thinking, I just made up an excuse. And then later on, I was just beating myself up. "You should've gone, you idiot, you could be having fun right now, but, no, you're at home by yourself miserable wondering why you're such a f-ing weirdo".


I've missed a lot of work lately because of health reasons so today was my first day back in a while. And I was really surprised everyone was really being kind of cool, asking me where I was, how I was, cracking jokes. I didn't even think I existed to these people. There's a girl that works there that I call "tator tots" (it's a long story) and she is usually a little stand-offish but she was being really cool, I worked side by side with her most of the day.


I realize there are "work friends" and then there are "real friends", I just wish I had more real ones.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder how many SASers have died irl?


That's a really scary thought.

We all know Drew died. RIP my friend.

I got a message the other day from a woman that I befriended in a psychiatric hospital a few years ago. There was her, her bff, and myself that used to hang out together, we all came in and were discharged at about the same time so we keep up now and then on fb. She said she recently ran into someone else that we were friends with at that hospital that said a huge, disproportionate number of people that we spent time with every minute of everyday there, irl, were now dead. I ended the message by saying "I don't want to know who" and went offline, and I haven't talked to her since.

I really don't think I want to know, tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> I really don't think I want to know, tbh.


Yeah, I was just wondering. So many people here have serious issues including myself and it just got me thinking.


----------



## calichick

I talked to 'Guy G' today.

Damn I just love it when I'm having a boring as f*** morning and dreading an even more boring as f*** afternoon when out of the corner of my eye, standing two inches away from my face is a guy worth going gaga for.

Damn those big blue eyes and Clooney-esque features. Damn you.

I was having a particularly bad BDD episode this past day and feeling rather worthless and depressed but somehow, someway when a guy like that just looks a moment too long into your eyes, you feel like everything is going to be alright.

I'm not nervous around him either which is odd, I've numbed myself to getting fidgeting around him like 'Guy A' invokes in me and counteract shyness with complete apathy (maybe equally detrimental).

I don't know why guys like that exist in this world to taunt me.

_first I was afraid; I was petrified. Thinking I could not live without you by my side. But then I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong and I grew strong and I learned how to get along _


----------



## Barakiel

Canadian Brotha said:


> 3 cans of cider or 4 cans of beer?


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm in Vegas. I kinda wanna see an Elvis museum. Someone help me.


----------



## coeur_brise

KelsKels said:


> Good morning, friends. How about an update? The top knot went very well.. extremely comfortable to sleep in. The tea did not work out as well.. almost pissed myself in bed.


Very pretty! You look so classy.


----------



## KelsKels

coeur_brise said:


> Very pretty! You look so classy.


Lol thank you. I'm glad someone noticed my level of sophistication. Between my cow cup and batman PJs I was wondering when someone would realize what lengths I go to to achieve the perfect mix of beauty and class.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Lol thank you. I'm glad someone noticed my level of sophistication. Between my cow cup and batman PJs I was wondering when someone would realize what lengths I go to to achieve the perfect mix of beauty and class.


 This is a very good look for you. I mean, I guess obviously you're probably not going to wear your hair like that (or maybe you are?). At any rate, it definitely suits you to wear your hair up in some fashion.


----------



## Barakiel

coeur_brise said:


> I'm in Vegas. I kinda wanna see an Elvis museum. Someone help me.


do it!!!


----------



## coeur_brise

Barakiel said:


> do it!!!


That's what my BFF said! Finally, someone who gets me. But I'm here with family and we're doing family things, I'm not sure they're into exhibits.

Blargh.

That's it, you guys have held me back long enough, I'm going to see the Elvis museum! And maybe clowns.


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm going for 2400 mg. This is probably going to really suck, but I can't deal with life right now. Real question is how much benadryl to pair with it.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I'm going to write down my goals and actually try to accomplish something today


----------



## Kevin001

If you don't like the rape scenes in American Horror Story don't watch it, stop complaining........ffs.


----------



## flyingMint

Whats a pimp master?


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## layitontheline

I've already seen this in malls but apparently colleges need to adopt this trend too: Two sections in female washrooms - one lined with mirrors so that girls can apply more mascara, tweak their buns, make sure their clothes are tight in the right places, and gossip. The other section would be for girls who actually want access to a sink to wash their hands after using the washroom. Move, *****es!


----------



## poopledum

People eating burgers rarely wash their hands before digging in


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


>


Oooahhh, scratches belly


----------



## LostinReverie

NerdlySquared said:


> Oooahhh, scratches belly


You realize that would solidify your agreement to be best friends forever


----------



## Canadian Brotha

With my luck that was the mystery shopper & I failed again


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


> You realize that would solidify your agreement to be best friends forever


Hehe worth it


----------



## LostinReverie

Canadian Brotha said:


> With my luck that was the mystery shopper & I failed again


So sorry you work in retail. I don't miss those days


----------



## LostinReverie

NerdlySquared said:


> Hehe worth it


He sends his love :heart


----------



## LostinReverie

There's nothing like hitting 100 on a half mile stretch of county road on a beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't been out in public in 10 days. I don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## coeur_brise

I want to be a big and busty sassy lady like Rogue. Complete with white highlights.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't say happy birthday to my Uncle today, nothing personal I just don't like having that feeling like I have to say it to him.........idk, I hope he understands. I have issues with saying good morning, bye, hi, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't say happy birthday to my Uncle today, nothing personal I just don't like having that feeling like I have to say it to him.........idk, I hope he understands. I have issues with saying good morning, bye, hi, etc.


 You should get out of your comfort one and say it. See his reaction!


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't say happy birthday to my Uncle today, nothing personal I just don't like having that feeling like I have to say it to him.........idk, I hope he understands. I have issues with saying good morning, bye, hi, etc.


the day isn't over yet! you should tell him happy birthday 

trust me you'll feel better, and trust me he'll appreciate it.

It's never too late.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Its a lot of pressure/stress to "have" to do something but I might. I'm complicated.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't say happy birthday to my Uncle today, nothing personal I just don't like having that feeling like I have to say it to him.........idk, I hope he understands. I have issues with saying good morning, bye, hi, etc.


Yeah I have a lot of problems with all those things too, more than normal conversation maybe because it's more personal on some level? (That's the conclusion I came to for myself anyway, for birthdays anyway) saying goodbye is the worst.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> maybe because it's more personal on some level?


Idk, maybe :stu...........its a big reason I quit my last job, having to say good morning to my boss every morning just really got to me.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't say happy birthday to my Uncle today, nothing personal I just don't like having that feeling like I have to say it to him.........idk, I hope he understands. I have issues with saying good morning, bye, hi, etc.


I'm really bad with those too. A lot of times people say bye to me and I look at them and watch them leave but I don't say bye back. It's a really strange thing to get stuck on, like the words are there I just can't say it.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ nice to know I'm not alone with that issue. 

Why isn't my adblocker blocking chat from popping up here? It was before.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am still sore. I don't know how pulled muscles can just suddenly show up a day after a run.


----------



## millenniumman75

*Post #126,666 :evil*


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Lol making jokes then freaking out that they'll take it the wrong way and editing it and praying they didn't see the original. I suck.


----------



## millenniumman75

Even Vanna has her off days!


----------



## calichick




----------



## millenniumman75

No, but this fuels obesity in America!


----------



## Jesuszilla

I always thought telling a girl she looks homely meant she looked cute in that plain Jane kinda way. I just found out it meant the girl is ugly. Would have never guessed. The one time I actually heard someone use was on a cute girl who reminded me of Velma from Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Barakiel said:


>


Road to El Dorado! I love that movie and for a cartoon they made Chelsea really hot.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I literally just realized that I will *never* know how does it feel to have a beard or a penis and THAT BOTHERS ME A LOT MORE THAN IT SHOULD


----------



## LostinReverie

:heart Skillet.


----------



## Kevin001

The world is made up of predators and prey. Even the "angelic" people are after something. You either take or give.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chai Tea, Stash Blend, Double Sweet, Double Strong


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## coeur_brise

Say you'll remember me, Standing in a nice dress, staring at the sunset, babe
Red lips and rosy cheeks
Say you'll see me again even if it's just pretend.


----------



## SilkyJay

Well at least you admitted it, you're a ****ty person. Kind of funny the excuses you made when we just recently talked and things you tried to bend into a different light as to why you've been so inconsiderate. Then to basically just admit to being a horrible person when I point out the simple, truthful facts of what has gone on. You were beyond inconsiderate in such a blatant way and then to say the things to me you did, like I was needing to know I existed among the other crap. Really you said that to me. How ****ing rude considering. Especially after what all we talked about and to know what I've been through... as if you even listened. I was more than patient, respectful, thoughtful, and sent you things that should've made you feel special and gave you enough of my time, and apologized when I honestly shouldn't of recently. I always reached out and made all the effort. All you thought about and think about is you, you, and you. Beyond so self absorbed. Never asking a thing about me, and your responses in general are like that of a 14 yr old as time went on.

I have such a big heart and to meet the person I did when I first joined this site was such an eye opener in such a weird time in my life. I'm disgusted with myself that I let someone treat me like this. I can't believe I gave you my time and actually liked you. It's amazing how how unemphatic some people are. Especially younger woman in todays day and age. 

I wonder did your mom or dad pay for your nose job? I was helping my mom pay her bills at your age. Ohh and as it seems to me now as time has passed you have the personality of a rock. For some reason you think it's cool to have a dark depressive comment to each of your posts or countless pics (who needs to know they exist again) you are the definition of an attention *****. This world is so ****ed if this what people are becoming. I have no qualms in posting this. You are an absolutely horrible person.


----------



## kivi

If they win the elections again, we're ****ed :afr


----------



## Elad

look at the forum for the first time in a while clicking on new posts

right at the top

> Do you know any reference materials that would help us fully understand females?
> Can Women Be "Creepy"?
> What the hell do women want?


----------



## LostinReverie

I ****ing hate myself


----------



## RestlessNative

I have hair gel on my wrist and it's sticky.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TCM is showing The Body Snatcher...PVR get ready for a classic!


----------



## calichick

Boys boys boys boys boys boys

So many cute boys


----------



## millenniumman75

Sleep.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm honestly still bowled over it. all of it. Shouldn't I be over this by now? Why am I indulging myself of all things, of this hopeless fantasy? It's like pining for something I guess I never really had. Or had it and lost it. Gosh. "You have the capability to hurt me." Ditto. though it was unintentional, it still hurts. I can't quite get it through my head how it was unintentional.

"_And where are you now, now that I need you. Tears on my pillow, wherever you go__I'll cry me a river
That leads to your ocean
You never see me fall apart
In the words of a broken heart_
_It's_ _just emotion_ _that's taken me over"

_Just. emotion. I should stop sulking and go to bed. You sorta did promise to be there too. but not when the waterworks are shooting.


----------



## blue2




----------



## LostinReverie

Lonely and not ready for winter


----------



## PlayerOffGames

its not even a joke...im not making fun of anyone!...the struggle is real


----------



## millenniumman75

***************
*127,000th post!*
***************


----------



## TenYears

Bought a new jacket and some new sweat pants yesterday. I needed a new jacket, for work, and I really don't want to wear my leather one in, I get hot, then cold, take it off, and someone's gonna take off with it, I just know it. There are contractors and construction workers going in and out constantly. Weather's gonna get cold here soon. I hope. Now I just need someone to snuggle with.

I love this time of year and then I hate it. I think I def hate it more when I'm single. I mean, cold weather is snuggle weather, it's get on the couch with a blankie and watch a movie together weather, it's sleep in on weekends and keep each other warm weather  , it's hold hands and hug to stay warm weather.

This sucks man


----------



## IcedOver

Has anyone ever had a large item delivered by a Best Buy truck? If so, I have a question for you about their delivery practices that I can't get answered anywhere, even on their help chat. Let me know.


----------



## millenniumman75

One would think that my sleep would be messed up if we moved our clocks forward....nope, not this year. Extra hour of sleep? PFFFT! 

I had my hour nap last night :lol - things seem to be back on track now.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

Didn't mean to come back.


----------



## millenniumman75

Am I using my decreased Paxil anxiety to my advantage?


----------



## tea111red

oh, what doesn't cause cancer these days.....


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

I feel like a weirdo writing this. This will be the last time I will post about this subject. (hopefully) 

I don’t think you’ll ever read this, since I doubt you come here anymore (I may be wrong). So this is really for me to let it out.

I never wanted to have chats with you because I enjoyed them too much. I couldn’t completely extinguish my feelings, so I buried them deep. I didn’t want them to resurface (for very obvious reasons) so I had to distance myself. I felt a little resentful when you’d ask because of it. It felt difficult distancing all the time with emails too (trying to spread out). I know you needed a friend (and you are, even though we’ll probably never talk again), but it seemed so hard because of these battles. I don’t know if I made the right decision. Right now it feels like it wasn’t because it hurts so much, I really enjoyed our friendship. I really hope you’re doing ok.


----------



## millenniumman75

I think I should vote tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

We lost another mod?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Welp, definitely beginning to get over my social anxiety.. I decided to spend my Halloween with a polish guy I'd met in the summer. He lives in York and me a different country.. Spoke for a few months and finally decided to meet. I'm glad I didnt have to spend time with frienemies, wasting a shed load of cash in order to wear a lame *** costume for one night. 

Instead he brought flowers and a few bottles of vodka. I was wrecked ! Only downside to this is the interpretation between the two of us. Sometimes its hard to speak about certain topics.. When I get to know someone I like to speak about my interests and vice versa. I've also noticed we have different tastes in various things. I guess this sparks a little interest in what his life is like. That's cool.

All in all the I think he's a nice guy and would enjoy seeing him again. Although he wants me to go to Poland and Norway to meet his family.. 

Que anxiety. Is this too fast? Idk, I feel like I'm in a just do it or regret it kind of mood. 

Long story short. You never know what's around the corner in life, so sometimes its good to throw yourself into the deep end and take chances. I'll never forget this Halloween.


----------



## millenniumman75

It was a very peculiar feeling voting this morning.

I was in the "new" section of the very first school I ever attended (Fall 1980 - Spring 1984). The "new" section was completed during my senior year in high school (fall 1992).

One of the ladies assisting in voting area for the adjoining district was actually my sixth-grade math teacher (1986-1987) and I grew up and graduated with her younger daughter in 1993.

This may have very well been the last time I would be in the school - it is sheduled for demolition in early 2016.


----------



## Charmander

I was watching an old school friend's graduation video today (it was on a live stream and she'd posted a link to it) and was watching people's names being announced as they shook the hand of the vice chancellor and so on.

And so many times, people would whoop and cheer really loud for one particular person, but then didn't bother to clap at all for the person who came after them.  I wish people would have some manners.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

This is going to take forever!


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

Finally


----------



## Telliblah

and then we would do this...
and then we would do that...
and then he'd say...


----------



## calichick

Why do people feel the need to PM me their life stories?

Does it look like I'm a therapist/care?

Lol, I dont. If it's not a man wrapped in a package I don't give a f***.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i never said it was good to torture people


----------



## SamanthaStrange

He who dies with the most toys... still dies.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> He who dies with the most toys... still dies.


That sounds about right :yes.


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> oh, what doesn't cause cancer these days.....


hummus


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> do you mean as ones altered their name? mwaahh in disguise now. (undercover).


I was referring to Mentoes.


----------



## calichick

I have a major crush on this guy at my work.

Whenever he looks into my eyes, I lose myself a little bit because he's quite handsome and direct and assertive and he tries to make these little jabs at me which are a bit awkward to be honest...


I don't know...it makes me nervous the way he looks at me.

Men are so...:sigh

I act rudely towards him to counteract my feelings because of one reason and I feel like a terrible sh*t sometimes.


----------



## crimeclub

Utah is where it's at, I'm thinking seriously about moving back soon, and I can't f***ing wait.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am officially in a whirlwind of hot mess.

What is with people these days? obaMALAISE, anyone?


----------



## Elad

I'm almost certain the guy who works at my local mcdonalds drive through is on these forums somewhere... like I always say thanks etc. and he tries to make conversation then just blank stares me after I reply. Then the other day I'm at a stop light in another part of town he pulls up beside me motioning down his window. The whole time I'm thinking "who the **** is this? do I have a flat?" until he stares at me and chokes out "SMALL WORLD" smiling and nodding.. still staring... I shout yeah small world and that was that. Odd but whatever.

Now tonight I go through and hes working so I say "we meet again" in a joking manner manner and he immediately responds "I wouldn't have it any other way" smiling and giving me a thousand yard stare, like the guy is looking straight through me. I give a small ha, yeah and proceed out like this:










thinking something about that "I wouldn't have it any other way" and his whole demeanor just doesn't sit right with me for some reason.

Hes always super friendly but there is just something off. I mean maybe its just me who is awkward and out of touch? I don't think hes gay or anything, just really awkward, which makes me wonder... have I come across this way to people before? Lmao. Gonna go flush myself now.


----------



## LostinReverie

Crap, I forgot to chart October. Now I can't remember anymore. So much for tracking it.


----------



## Telliblah

I should mix the air in some way.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

@*Charmander*

I thought of this: 









And then I thought of the user @Charmander

And then I got blown ..

Your boyfriend or when you get one have to start saying: a wild charmander appeared into my life!










Yea, that was on my mind ..


----------



## Charmander

Demon Soul said:


> @*Charmander*
> 
> I thought of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I thought of the user @Charmander
> 
> And then I got blown ..
> 
> Your boyfriend or when you get one have to start saying: a wild charmander appeared into my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that was on my mind ..


:lol I swear the only visitor messages I get are all about Charmander, or Pokemon. I'm not complaining though. :b


----------



## calichick

I am so sick of married men. I am so sick of not having any available single guys my age and the douchery which lends itself to married men.

I'm over life. 



I wish I had someone who carried about me over the ritual sexual fantasies and

I have faith that im gonna be just fine but just wondering where my knight in shining armor is :cry


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Utah is where it's at, I'm thinking seriously about moving back soon, and I can't f***ing wait.


thank god. California doesn't need any more -----ery


----------



## millenniumman75

Astronaut Michael Collins took this picture in 1969. He is literally the only human, dead or alive, not in this picture.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> I'm almost certain the guy who works at my local mcdonalds drive through is on these forums somewhere... like I always say thanks etc. and he tries to make conversation then just blank stares me after I reply. Then the other day I'm at a stop light in another part of town he pulls up beside me motioning down his window. The whole time I'm thinking "who the **** is this? do I have a flat?" until he stares at me and chokes out "SMALL WORLD" smiling and nodding.. still staring... I shout yeah small world and that was that. Odd but whatever.
> 
> Now tonight I go through and hes working so I say "we meet again" in a joking manner manner and he immediately responds "I wouldn't have it any other way" smiling and giving me a thousand yard stare, like the guy is looking straight through me. I give a small ha, yeah and proceed out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking something about that "I wouldn't have it any other way" and his whole demeanor just doesn't sit right with me for some reason.
> 
> Hes always super friendly but there is just something off. I mean maybe its just me who is awkward and out of touch? I don't think hes gay or anything, just really awkward, which makes me wonder... have I come across this way to people before? Lmao. Gonna go flush myself now.


He's stunned by your SASsiness.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> thank god. California doesn't need any more -----ery


Because you're repping Cali in a way that would make Cali proud right? lol.


----------



## crimeclub

Oh, 2 years, woo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Oh, 2 years, woo!


Happy SAS-iversary, or something.


----------



## Elad

millenniumman75 said:


> He's stunned by your SASsiness.


everytime i read the word SASsiness or SASsy from you a part of me dies inside

i'm hanging by a thread here man


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> everytime i read the word SASsiness or SASsy from you a part of me dies inside
> 
> i'm hanging by a thread here man


That's your thread to bare. Tie a knot and hang on.


----------



## catcharay

Why have I never thought to make eggplant pizza? Surely, any recipe with pizza characteristics is going to taste awesomely delicious. Thanks to my sis for the tip. 

Eggplant, red onion, tomato, parmesan cheese, shredded cheese, dried Italian herbs. 

Hers had bacon pieces. Because I don't want cancer, I omitted this.


----------



## millenniumman75

Demon Soul said:


> [\QUOTE]
> 
> His *** is on Fi-YAAAAHHHHHH!
> 
> He needs to stay away form the spicy foods.


----------



## peace_love

Why am I still eating this banana????


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ukgui anxious

lol uk gui that was supposed to be random letters.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to get a new desk, or refinish the one I have.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

If I had kids I would name them in this order:
~ Harmony
~ Celeste
~ Drake
~ Audrey
~ Noah
~ Landon 
~ Autumn


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> If I had kids I would name them in this order:
> ~ Harmony
> ~ Celeste
> ~ Drake
> ~ Audrey
> ~ Noah
> ~ Landon
> ~ Autumn


Mine would be:
Emphysema Lynn
Nicotina Sue
Starla Rae
Twyla Mae
Dreama Anne

......and John, Jr. :lol


----------



## JDsays

Why would someone spend $900 on a chair?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Its weird to think I spent a part of my life addicted to this site, so many people have come and gone. I mean there may be a handful of complete strangers that have gained insight to the depths of my dustiest corners, as ive left my dirty laundry to air amongst an internet forum... Over the years.

I think its been mentioned before, but there's bound to be people I know who use this site. Had strange coincidences occur on Facebook about a year into signing up. We never spoke a word about it .

Again, kinda weird (but probably not as my generation as a whole is pretty warped anyway.) Also, I've been neglecting this site a lot recently. Fair to say my social anxiety has improved vastly and I'm looking into college at the beginning of 2016.

Still have body issues though. Fu.


----------



## millenniumman75

Gotta stay awake.

I have been down to 15mg of Paxil since Ocotber 29th?


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> Mine would be:
> Emphysema Lynn
> Nicotina Sue
> Starla Rae
> Twyla Mae
> Dreama Anne
> 
> ......and John, Jr. :lol


What if Child #6 is another girl? Does she still get bestowed with "John, Jr."?


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> What if Child #6 is another girl? Does she still get bestowed with "John, Jr."?


No, John Jr. is name #1 for a boy.

Girl #6 would be Vaselina Rose


----------



## cybernaut

Am I seriously about to order my groceries online? Oh heeeell yeeees!

I'm tired of wasting 2+ hours of my weekend making a carless commute to a grocery store. Walmarts are also nonexistent in DC&#8230;so I have to go to these other overly expensive stores instead. I literally saw one of my neighbors at my apartment have a delivery truck bring them their groceries one day. So glad I'm not the only one struggling out here. Ordering online might even save $$$ as well.


----------



## calichick

I hate this guy at my work who sits right next to me.

I wish that he would not look at me every time I'm talking to someone else or be a general older weird perverted man.

Ugh - men! This one annoys the general f*** out of me!

He's mainly PiSSING me off since the day he asked me if I wanted to get dinner with him and discuss?

WTF? I've been giving him the cold shoulder now, I'm 1/2 his age! Do NOT ask me to get dinner with you, so inappropriate!! fml.

Just want him to leave me alone and do his own thing

Stop looking at me
Stop eavesdropping in on my conversations

How the f*** is possible when he chose to sit 5 feet away from me? Can I move to the other side of the office? :mum

He's so quiet and he's annoying the piss out of me.

Girl problems. That's why I prefer to work with women or non hetero men. I cannot stand their BS. So much bs I never asked for.


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> I hate this guy at my work who sits right next to me.
> 
> I wish that he would not look at me every time I'm talking to someone else or be a general older weird perverted man.
> 
> Ugh - men! This one annoys the general f*** out of me!
> 
> He's mainly PiSSING me off since the day he asked me if I wanted to get dinner with him and discuss?
> 
> WTF? I've been giving him the cold shoulder now, I'm 1/2 his age! Do NOT ask me to get dinner with you, so inappropriate fml.
> 
> Just want him to leave me alone and do his own thing
> 
> Stop looking at me
> Stop eavesdropping in on my conversations
> 
> How the f*** is possible when he chose to sit 5 feet away from me? Can I move to the other side of the office? :mum
> 
> He's so quiet and he's annoying the piss out of me.
> 
> Girl problems. That's why I prefer to work with women or non hetero men. I cannot stand their BS. So much bs I never asked for.


Considering all hetero men are like this, which they aren't you judgemental shmock.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Gone fishing, wonder if I'll get an easy bite.


----------



## calichick

Orbiter said:


> Considering all hetero men are like this, which they aren't you judgemental shmock.


Yes cause you would know being the fine woman you are.

EVERY STRAIGHT MAN I HAVE EVER WORKED WITH has been the same.

The other ones have been tolerable amd even likeable sometimes because at least they were under 40 but this one is annoying the f*** out of me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just realizing my worst days are the days I lose faith in Christ. I really need to get my faith back.


----------



## calichick

I saw a really sexy black guy today who was checking me out in my car, and I've kind of been walking through the motions of my life trying to discern which type of men I'm attracted to the most...

And I feel like I'm attracted to white men and asian guys and Latin and mixed ones as well, and I just can't decide! 


And I have swarms of men around me today, and I'm my usual hopeless self, trying to act nonchalant and unfaltered by their stares and advances when my head is just a mix of emotions and hyper sexuality. I need a sign God...

I need a clear cut sign from above. I just don't know which direction to go. Faith is so important to me.

It kind of irks me though that the guy at my work who's been taking the piss out on me lately and who was very sad when I told him I was looking for new work is now starting to look for another job as well. When he just told me he loved the damn place. I was thinking, if he was just staying because of me, I will give him one hard slap because that partially pisses me the F off. I do not like strangers to get attached to me, especially the male variety. I do not want them getting the wrong idea and I have never once encouraged it. just makes my blood boil hot. Makes my blood boil with rage after all these points I make for single women to disassociate completely with men they have 0 interest in and yet....this kind of bullsh*t. I don't know man....I don't know if I'm ready to act mature in these situations. I feel so trapped and confused by life, I feel like I'm a lost puppy wandering aimlessly occassionally encountering vermin who want to latch on to me when I just want to find my home....

^_*. I've been experiencing a lot of anger lately. Anger and depression and sadness. I am very optimistic about countering victim mentality and being proactive about doing what I want and what I need in order to achieve happiness not what the whole world around me sees fit. They don't give one damn about you, just their own agendas. People need to worry about themselves first and foremost before they can lend a helping hand to others.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

calichick said:


> I hate this guy at my work who sits right next to me.
> 
> I wish that he would not look at me every time I'm talking to someone else or be a general older weird perverted man.
> 
> Ugh - men! This one annoys the general f*** out of me!
> 
> He's mainly PiSSING me off since the day he asked me if I wanted to get dinner with him and discuss?
> 
> WTF? I've been giving him the cold shoulder now, I'm 1/2 his age! Do NOT ask me to get dinner with you, so inappropriate!! fml.
> 
> Just want him to leave me alone and do his own thing
> 
> Stop looking at me
> Stop eavesdropping in on my conversations
> 
> How the f*** is possible when he chose to sit 5 feet away from me? Can I move to the other side of the office? :mum
> 
> He's so quiet and he's annoying the piss out of me.
> 
> Girl problems. That's why I prefer to work with women or non hetero men. I cannot stand their BS. So much bs I never asked for.


 I'm gonna guess this isn't one of those guys you've been drooling over at your work? :lol


----------



## calichick

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm gonna guess this isn't one of those guys you've been drooling over at your work? :lol


:wife all of them start to resemble one another in the end, I forgot if I had a serious, life-changing guy in my life.

I don't. I'm doing me now. No more flirting; no more manhunting. I'm finding me. These a***holes can do what they darn well please just leave me alone.


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol -I need to use this emoticon.


----------



## blue2

Who would win in a fight between E-Honda and a lion  ..ready ..set ...GO!!!...


----------



## SilkyJay

whoever gave the ok for woman to wear yoga pants, tights whatever you want to call them in an office environment, thank you. Thank you very much. 

and on a side not, pretty sure I've caught the eye the new girl I started with who intially was cold to me, because she probably hasn't met a genuinely, nice, and yes funny guy before... and one other I've seen looking at me, and well I've been looking tooo... who is really really really hot. Thre's not a ton of good looking guys or girls in the office, (just being honest) so on the relationship front, when and if the time comes... it could be promising and exciting possibilites with making new friends or more in this office. and I can't tell you what a confidence booster this new job has given me, considering the past few years. Definitely putting the job first though, but those yoga pants, and this cutie, jeeezus. not the one I started with, and called me out for not siting with her today on break... : ) but the one that I haven't talked to is the one that has my interest peaked. She's definitely my type, and her voice is so easy on the ears since she's training on the phone near me. I ran into her the other day and gave her a big smile and said hello as did she. Just something about the way we've looked at each other that has my mind racing. I hope to get to know her.

They might as well make those yoga pants edible by the way. 

Excited to see what he future holds.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> whoever gave the ok for woman to wear yoga pants, tights whatever you want to call them in an office environment, thank you. Thank you very much.
> 
> and on a side not, pretty sure I've caught the eye the new girl I started with who intially was cold to me, because she probably hasn't met a genuinely, nice, and yes funny guy before... and one other I've seen looking at me, and well I've been looking tooo... who is really really really hot. Thre's not a ton of good looking guys or girls in the office, (just being honest) so on the relationship front, when and if the time comes... it could be promising and exciting possibilites with making new friends or more in this office. and I can't tell you what a confidence booster this new job has given me, considering the past few years. Definitely putting the job first though, but those yoga pants, and this cutie, jeeezus. not the one I started with, and called me out for not siting with her today on break... : ) but the one that I haven't talked to is the one that has my interest peaked. She's definitely my type, and her voice is so easy on the ears since she's training on the phone near me. I ran into her the other day and gave her a big smile and said hello as did she. Just something about the way we've looked at each other that has my mind racing. I hope to get to know her.
> 
> They might as well make those yoga pants edible by the way.
> 
> Excited to see what he future holds.


You have to take the job over the yoga pants, especially the edible ones.


----------



## LostinReverie

calichick said:


> I hate this guy at my work who sits right next to me.
> 
> I wish that he would not look at me every time I'm talking to someone else or be a general older weird perverted man.
> 
> Ugh - men! This one annoys the general f*** out of me!
> 
> He's mainly PiSSING me off since the day he asked me if I wanted to get dinner with him and discuss?
> 
> WTF? I've been giving him the cold shoulder now, I'm 1/2 his age! Do NOT ask me to get dinner with you, so inappropriate!! fml.
> 
> Just want him to leave me alone and do his own thing
> 
> Stop looking at me
> Stop eavesdropping in on my conversations
> 
> How the f*** is possible when he chose to sit 5 feet away from me? Can I move to the other side of the office? :mum
> 
> He's so quiet and he's annoying the piss out of me.
> 
> Girl problems. That's why I prefer to work with women or non hetero men. I cannot stand their BS. So much bs I never asked for.





Yajyklis10 said:


> whoever gave the ok for woman to wear yoga pants, tights whatever you want to call them in an office environment, thank you. Thank you very much.
> 
> and on a side not, pretty sure I've caught the eye the new girl I started with who intially was cold to me, because she probably hasn't met a genuinely, nice, and yes funny guy before... and one other I've seen looking at me, and well I've been looking tooo... who is really really really hot. Thre's not a ton of good looking guys or girls in the office, (just being honest) so on the relationship front, when and if the time comes... it could be promising and exciting possibilites with making new friends or more in this office. and I can't tell you what a confidence booster this new job has given me, considering the past few years. Definitely putting the job first though, but those yoga pants, and this cutie, jeeezus. not the one I started with, and called me out for not siting with her today on break... : ) but the one that I haven't talked to is the one that has my interest peaked. She's definitely my type, and her voice is so easy on the ears since she's training on the phone near me. I ran into her the other day and gave her a big smile and said hello as did she. Just something about the way we've looked at each other that has my mind racing. I hope to get to know her.
> 
> They might as well make those yoga pants edible by the way.
> 
> Excited to see what he future holds.


:um


----------



## blue2

I'm starting to think some people may like me ...


----------



## Kevin001

I would love to walk through a cemetery at night. I think it would ease my mind. Idk, just a thought.


----------



## Barakiel

blue2 said:


> I'm starting to think some people may like me ...


Your posts are quite memorable to say the least


----------



## SilkyJay

LostInReverie said:


> :um


you put cali's guy and me in the same cubicled area and I guarantee she wouldn't write, get the impression, or feel a 1/28th as uncomfortable or creeped out or annoyed in the way she's speaking about this guy. Just saying.  I don't blame her wat so ****ing ever though, bc with a few of these good looking girls in my office, I even had the one I started with confide in me that she's had some really werid looks from guys who, like didn't look away or just kept odd faces as if they'd never seen or talked to a decent looking girl before.

Didn't even see her post, but I see what your insinuating here now... with the similarities lol. I'm not hovering or listening in, it doesn't take a stalking or creepy mentality to hear someones voice when you walk by them. I'm just attracted to this girl and have taken notice. And frankly I look forward to talking with her if I get a chance, since she was in the training group in front of me we've only ran into each other on a basic level.

I'm just excited that I have a job, and that there are a few good looking girls, one that I've started with... and that I seem to have made a few good impressions with them, along with most my male counterparts and have let my personality, thoughtfulness and friendliness shine. I'm about the opposite of creepy in real life where online I'll just let loose a little more.. look at me defending myself, but let it be known I ain't that guy(s) that cali talks about sometimes. She'd probably enjoy me in an office environment despite.... um yeah. :nerd:

i've said too much.

You girls are distracting though that's for sure. Definitely need to try and stay more concentrated on work, but when you are craving some form of love, I'm sorry but it seems to inevitably seep into your day on occasion, ya know.

and well it's nice to see people respond to your presense for sure in the manner they have..

I'm a ****ing catch. Some girl is going to be very lucky one day to have me in their life.


----------



## calichick

LostInReverie said:


> :um


The difference between:

Men in the workplace










Women in the workplace










***** horny *******s


----------



## calichick

mini rant

You know what's sad though- it's one thing for SINGLE guys to act that way. It's even EXPECTED. I'm a single woman and I clearly empathize with the plight of sexual needs. Or whatever. I totally get it. When a hot guy brushes up against me, my mind is BLOWN away. I can't think about anything else for 20 minutes.

It's another thing that a LOT OF TAKEN guys act the SAME way.

It doesn't make sense? They're wifed up, their girlfriend is at home waiting. *They're f****ing getting LAID on a regular- maybe even DAILY basis.* THEY are having ALL THE SEX in the WORLD. They have love and affection and oxytocin shooting up their damn a****. SO WHY DO THEY ACT ALL HORNED UP? I don't understand? If I had a boyfriend, I would not act as I do as a single woman. I would not be checking guys out or flirting with every male specimen to release some of that tension.

I don't understand it and I think they have their slice of cake and want to eat it too and it's GREEDY is what it is.

It's so greedy. Stop drinking from single people's pools and get over yourself. ****ing taken people acting like single people just blows my mind. Being single can be the greatest and the worst thing in the world but it's nothing like a hypocrite and a jerk like half of these people are.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yajyklis10 said:


> I'm a ****ing catch. Some girl is going to be very lucky one day to have me in their life.


:grin2: :kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75

Yajyklis10 said:


> I'm a ****ing catch. Some girl is going to be very lucky one day to have me in their life.





LostInReverie said:


> :grin2: :kiss:


He's the catch of the decade.
I'm the catch of the millennium - I know there's a millenniummademoiselle out there. :lol


----------



## layitontheline

I asked the waiter when he was getting off work, just to be friendly and normal and all. But apparently that's not normal. Come along with me if you want an awkward riiiide.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> He's the catch of the decade.
> I'm the catch of the millennium - I know there's a millenniummademoiselle out there. :lol


I'm surprised you haven't found her yet. Some girl is just waiting for you to sweep her off her feet. Don't make her wait too long.


----------



## millenniumman75

mentoes said:


> Who do you think you are, mister. I hope you step on a lego.


 Now, THIS is a painful curse! Be careful what you wish for man! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
*128,000th Post!!!
***************


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I wonder if archaeologists ever hide their findings.. Its like, how would we know?


----------



## rdrr

I wonder if people who work from home are happier...


----------



## millenniumman75

rdrr said:


> I wonder if people who work from home are happier...


Not really...I end up working the extra time and don't get to be around people.

It does help to not have to be around people who could make fun of people with SA.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

god. people make me so angry. angry to the point of wanting to hurt them. make them cry. hurt themselves. hate themselves, etc. i want to make people suffer as i have. im absolutely sick of it. people are constantly hurting and ignoring me despite my desperate pleas for attention. please like me. please. accept me for who i am. provide for my needs. stop giving other people attention over me. dont talk to that *****; talk to me instead! i'm ****ing over being the third wheel. the last choice; as i always have been. why cant i be the first choice? whats wrong with me?

i need help.


----------



## millenniumman75

ShatteredGlass said:


> god. people make me so angry. angry to the point of wanting to hurt them. make them cry. hurt themselves. hate themselves, etc. i want to make people suffer as i have. im absolutely sick of it. people are constantly hurting and ignoring me despite my desperate pleas for attention. please like me. please. accept me for who i am. provide for my needs. stop giving other people attention over me. dont talk to that *****; talk to me instead! i'm ****ing over being the third wheel. the last choice; as i always have been. why cant i be the first choice? whats wrong with me?
> 
> i need help.


People are flawed.
You are just frustrated and have expectations that are too high - it's all anxiety.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

millenniumman75 said:


> People are flawed.
> You are just frustrated and have expectations that are too high - it's all anxiety.


oh, i'm sorry; i didn't know that having desires to be accepted and not ignored were 'high expectations'.
oh, no duh i'm frustrated. people are constantly ****ting on me and i'm just about ready to **** on them right back! even if i didn't have social anxiety, i'd still be effectively socially retarded (i might even have asperger's) and utterly incapable of making a single freaking friend.

god i should just kill myself.


----------



## millenniumman75

ShatteredGlass said:


> oh, i'm sorry; i didn't know that having desires to be accepted and not ignored were 'high expectations'.
> oh, no duh i'm frustrated. people are constantly ****ting on me and i'm just about ready to **** on them right back! even if i didn't have social anxiety, i'd still be effectively socially retarded (i might even have asperger's) and utterly incapable of making a single freaking friend.
> 
> god i should just kill myself.


 Desiring to be accepted is not a bad thing, but it is a mess when the people you are targeting aren't capable of accepting people!


----------



## millenniumman75

I have errands to run and I can't get up off my rear!


----------



## tea111red

i miss having a dog....that was happy/excited to see me.


----------



## pandana

Someone looked over at me, did a double take and then stared at me again and kept walking and I'm not sure why... :um It's not because he thought I was attractive (not self hating, just true. I'm not a looker) so it's either because he recognised me, thought he recognised me, there was something on my face or I have a bad haircut but I have no clue and the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Telliblah

It would be very easy to terrorize society without getting caught.

How come so few people do it?


----------



## harrison

I think I'm an idiot.

I'm way too old for all this emotional crap with women. Yesterday I was actually annoyed with my girlfriend then she turns up at my hotel this morning and i just melt.

She's bloody gorgeous. (and there's definitely something wrong with me)


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get ready.
Why am I sitting here?


----------



## bad baby

****ing internet in my apartment won't work. Messaged a bunch of peeps on Line begging for help. It sucks that I can't even call building management directly since they don't speak English. Think I'll just eat some kimchi and go to bed angry. :bah... on the bright side though the apartment is nice and clean now. Totally worth all the late nights I stayed up scrubbing. The sense of accomplishment is immense. Srsly ya'll should have seen this place when I moved in - I lost a little faith in humanity at the thought of someone living in this level of filth and being fine with it. The previous tenant was obv made of sterner stuff than I am, that dirty slob.


----------



## tea111red

I've been up for a few hours and I'm already ready for the day to end. I'm ready for the week to end, too.


----------



## Crisigv

Haha, it's always pity, that's all it ever is. And that's all it will ever be.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## calichick

I have the biggest crush on this guy...

I love the way he looks into my eyes...(aside from the one time when he was looking at my chest...they're not even that big :O)
And the way he gets noticeably fidgety when I am near,
Or averts his gaze when he crosses paths,
Or lights up when he sees me.
And the fact that he's talking to the woman right next to me but still looking at me.


I love his style
And his boyish but mature air 
And his big blue eyes. They absolutely kill me. I am dead the moment he comes to talk to me
His slight sarcasm
I like his subtle presence
And his non-imposing demeanor
But he has the ability to take charge
And he's incredibly smart 

I mainly like him cause he's so damn cute...and I cant stop thinking about him...

This guy makes me go crazy. Just keep acting like this and it turns a girl on, immensely.


----------



## Xenia1983

I can't wait for the weekend to come so I don't have to see anyone...


----------



## The Starry night

Home alone...finally..


----------



## Spindrift

Should I go to sleep?

...

Nah.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Had to swindle the taxi driver by pretending I had my taxi fare for half an hour.. Only to pull the "I'll just go check my bank account." And "oops it looks like I get paid next week.. Sorry, I've done this a few times its fine." To have him kick off at me in the car.

Oh well, laterssss.


----------



## Spindrift

Cats don't feel shame when they fart. They should, because whoa, but they don't.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I should braid my hair more often.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This oil smells good



SamanthaStrange said:


> I should braid my hair more often.


Yes you should, braids are awesome


----------



## Spindrift

So _that's_ why I was never good at surfing! The lack of coordination!


----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


> I should braid my hair more often.


I agree! :yes
Braids look good on you! 
I'm sure of it!! 
Because of my smartness!! :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yes you should, braids are awesome





kesker said:


> I agree! :yes
> Braids look good on you!
> I'm sure of it!!
> Because of my smartness!! :yay


----------



## Spindrift

I know you're not supposed to listen to music too loudly, but I'm having a hard time mustering up the energy to care.


----------



## The Starry night

Sooo hot *dies*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

There's are a gym around the corner from me, and out of curiosity I thought I would check how many people were in at _1 am_ on a Sunday night.

30 people.

Err.. I think I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## SilkyJay

It's so hard to not think of the past. To not worry about the future. To think of the relationships I KNOW I've missed out on in my 20's because of being me. Because of being overly cautious. Because of being overly picky. I can honestly say it's taken skill, or lack thereof in a sense to be a virgin still. I don't focus on this persay, well I do, but not more than actually having someone in my life, that yes I'd love to have sex with, but really to bond with and to connect with on a human level. I absolutely would take with no sex, I'm sorry but I would. Because yeah I've never had sex, so **** yeah I'd take it. 

I really hope that I can look back in a year, two or 5 and laugh just how ****ing crazy the stars aligned for me to get to where I have and to be who I am. I want to be proud of who I am, but I am not. And a big part of my esteem problem is that I KNOW I've missed, and passed on many relationship opportunities due to family chaos, own choice, inability to fully connect, inability to concentrate on myself, and to build myself up and into the man I want to be in my 20's and make it know and shown to the one girl I loved that I was worth keeping in her life. and let that heart break carry on for over 7+ years now. I've sabatoged, or had my relationship sabatoged when the one other time I really got close to a girl at school. Sometimes I wonder if everything is just all my fault. Like I'm just some complete ongoing joke everyone is in on. 

What I'd do to look back at my life in 10 years and be able to just talk to people about it, own it, laugh about it, and make light of it and be like yeah that was me. but to say I'm still that guy. I made it through the tunnel, and there was something at the end. To know that I never gave up.

It's so hard to live in the moment when you can see the moments moving towards the finish line. I'm so damn lonely, mad, sad, angry, pissed off, but mostly scared. I'm running circles.

I really want to find you, whoever you are. Please tell me you are out there. As cheesy as that sounds, I will not be happy until I do find myself, but more notably someone really special that I mean the world to and vice versa. If I could just find someone that would be into me as much as I was into her. If you have someone in your life that you love, let it em know. We don't get many chances in this life, and while they say time flys when your having fun. I say life flys by when your depressed. I'm so sick of playing it safe in this life. Hold onto anyone that you find special.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a free sample of Crest White Strips. That was an uncomfortable experience if you ask me, not sure how people do that regularly


----------



## Charmeleon

dontwaitupforme said:


> There's are a gym around the corner from me, and out of curiosity I thought I would check how many people were in at _1 am_ on a Sunday night.
> 
> 30 people.
> 
> Err.. I think I'll try again in the morning.


Last I checked mine was the same. Half the people there were elderly ladies which came as surprise lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I can tell the heat has been on around here for a while. My sinuses are drying out.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Why do humans like to call themselves "social" when they are so ****ing selfish for themselves?


----------



## owls

do you like cilantro in your food?


----------



## millenniumman75

^Yes - it's decent.

It's almost NAP TIME! :banana


----------



## solasum

I love coming across a review or a post, and thinking, "exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself" only to realize it was I who wrote it long ago.


----------



## Spindrift

I don't want to go to this class. I don't care about fire sprinklers right now. I know I should, but I just don't.


----------



## Kevin001

This forum hasn't been that active as of late. Many users are MIA.


----------



## TryingMara

Off to a great start today :|


----------



## cybernaut

I caved in and got my first Kindle.It was on sale for $49...and I hate having too many books scattered all over the place.Now,I can store all my books on one digital device and perhaps finish most of the ones that I start.

Time to get lost in my own world..without distractions from reading Kindle on my damn cellphone (ie: notifications,internet,etc).


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Becoming a lot more organized recently and I have to say, its lifted my mood. Also found a new yoga center on my way home last night, so I'm thinking of starting up.. Things are going well for me at the minute. I could have a lot to look forward to next year, just have to remember to keep working for it.


----------



## Ender

Dear Jessica Jones wear ear plugs so you can't hear Killgrave.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to get carpal wrist playing mahjongg


----------



## Kevin001

Audiobooks aren't that bad. I used to hate them in school.


----------



## calichick

There are some days where I feel like absolute crap. It doesn't matter how many people "validate" me, it doesn't matter how many "friends" I have, how much "money" I'm making, how much "help" I give other people.

There will just be one negative incident, and it will be like going from 100 to 1 in two seconds. Feeling like a worthless specimen.


I have such low self esteem. If 98 out of 100 people liked me, I would feel like that number was inverted. It would nullify each and every single one of those 98 people and put 100% of the emphasis on the minority. Like I'm hideous and fragile.

It sucks feeling this way.


----------



## LostinReverie

Coworker, clearly tired, on her way out the door asks, "How was your vacation?"

Would you rather:

1. Bite your tongue, give it your best smile, and say "Great! You should really go get some sleep. Have a good night!"

2. Wrestle with your conscience, mumble something about how it sucked, and prolong the conversation. 

I can't do life.


----------



## sagarverma

ü When you stop expecting people to be perfect, you can like them for who they are. 
ü If you wish to be Happy in your life then either Do what you love&#8230; or Love what you do. 
ü If light is in your heart, you will find your way home.


----------



## coeur_brise

The day ends with a woman's hearty laughter. And a paycheck not ready until next week. I have so many random memories. 

I wish I was a kid again, you knew absolutely nothing of the world except cartoons and discovering new things. You never listened to the news about shootings or killings. You never worried about what you'll become to financially support yourself. Man... Is this what adulthood is like? Watching CNN and fearing WWIII? Watching others fall and rise, worrying if you'll suffer the same fate? Or even worse, wondering if you'll experience the winning side of the team.****, I think I need to go to India and meet a guru to get my **** back together, like only a first world person would do.


----------



## Telliblah

im such a ****ty person allover, can't not be


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy how a complete stranger can change your whole life around.


----------



## LostinReverie

If I still had my N64, I'd so be playing StarFox right now.


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> There are some days where I feel like absolute crap. It doesn't matter how many people "validate" me, it doesn't matter how many "friends" I have, how much "money" I'm making, how much "help" I give other people.
> 
> There will just be one negative incident, and it will be like going from 100 to 1 in two seconds. Feeling like a worthless specimen.
> 
> I have such low self esteem. If 98 out of 100 people liked me, I would feel like that number was inverted. It would nullify each and every single one of those 98 people and put 100% of the emphasis on the minority. Like I'm hideous and fragile.
> 
> It sucks feeling this way.


You have a job and are independend as far as I know.
Pretty good for someone with low self esteem!
That leaves the question, what would you achieve if your self esteem was high? A damn lot, me thinks.


----------



## Orbiter

Telliblah said:


> im such a ****ty person allover, can't not be


No, you aren't.


----------



## Telliblah

Orbiter said:


> No, you aren't.


That's a bold statement.
I sure hope there's some reliable evidence to back it up with.


----------



## Orbiter

Telliblah said:


> That's a bold statement.
> I sure hope there's some reliable evidence to back it up with.


You don't look down on me, just to fuel your own confidence (which even enough people on this forum do, a SUPPORT forum).
That already makes you a decent guy in my eyes.
A decent human being.


----------



## Telliblah

Orbiter said:


> You don't look down on me, just to fuel your own confidence (which even enough people on this forum do, a SUPPORT forum).
> That already makes you a decent guy in my eyes.
> A decent human being.


haha I don't know if that makes up for certain things, but all right. I don't mind being a decent guy in your universe.

Although I'm pretty sure you'd change your mind if you had more insight.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Telliblah said:


> Although I'm pretty sure you'd change your mind if you had more insight.


probably


----------



## Telliblah

PlayerOffGames said:


> probably


prety prob


----------



## millenniumman75

Christmas Mahjongg on metv.com is hard!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Telliblah said:


> prety prob


and all that good stuff


----------



## BAH

A(*$jujkl;asz


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Randomly I Think*

"*I think randomly therefore I am.*" :grin2:

~~~ Rene Descartes / Me


----------



## Orbiter

Telliblah said:


> haha I don't know if that makes up for certain things, but all right. I don't mind being a decent guy in your universe.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure you'd change your mind if you had more insight.


Trust me man, I've met so much messed up people in my life, evil *******s if you want, two of whom abused me when I was in school.
I'm sure you can't just be that bad.


----------



## Orbiter

The Starry night said:


> Sooo hot *dies*


Good looking man and a damn great actor too.
Don't you just love the roles he can play?
Jack Sparrow and Willy Wonka are my favourite of his interpretations.
Also the Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland. Made me laugh good. lol


----------



## crimeclub

I'm moving 15 hours away and my cat is coming along for the trip, I wish there was a prescription drug to knock a cat out for 15 hours because Penny does NOT like riding in the car. This is going to be tricky.


----------



## Orbiter

Telliblah said:


> It would be very easy to terrorize society without getting caught.
> 
> How come so few people do it?


How would you do it?
I'm just asking for a scientific science experiment, with science 'n all dat ****.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

crimeclub said:


> I'm moving 15 hours away and my cat is coming along for the trip, I wish there was a prescription drug to knock a cat out for 15 hours because Penny does NOT like riding in the car. This is going to be tricky.


I know what you are talking about !

I moved down to North Carolina from the Washington D.C. area and my cat went nuts in my car ! I made the mistake of letting him out into the back seat from out of the cage for a while and he was all over and nearly got me killed ! LOL.


----------



## bad baby

coeur_brise said:


> The day ends with a woman's hearty laughter. And a paycheck not ready until next week. I have so many random memories.
> 
> I wish I was a kid again, you knew absolutely nothing of the world except cartoons and discovering new things. You never listened to the news about shootings or killings. You never worried about what you'll become to financially support yourself. Man... Is this what adulthood is like? Watching CNN and fearing WWIII? Watching others fall and rise, worrying if you'll suffer the same fate? Or even worse, wondering if you'll experience the winning side of the team.****, *I think I need to go to India and meet a guru to get my **** back together, like only a first world person would do.*


That's always been a sort of pipe dream of mine. Although in a weird way I've always felt that the Universe is watching over me, and I've had several incidents in the past where my *** was saved (by the right people popping up in the nick of time, or just sheer luck), and they've made me more appreciative of my life and circumstances in general.


----------



## millenniumman75

Time to eat


----------



## Telliblah

Orbiter said:


> Trust me man, I've met so much messed up people in my life, evil *******s if you want, two of whom abused me when I was in school.
> I'm sure you can't just be that bad.


Yeah I'm far from being the ****tiest person but I'm still pretty damn ****ty.


Orbiter said:


> How would you do it?
> I'm just asking for a scientific science experiment, with science 'n all dat ****.


For starters, send letters with baking soda to every institution there is. Baking soda is a very scary substance.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Smack daddy


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't need bladder control protection; I need AD protection!


----------



## Estillum

I'm starting to _really _detest YA novels.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

When a night out seems more appealing to someone than a gig.. Not feeling it.


----------



## AussiePea

The awkward decision to either get an ultrasound on your testicles or ignore the pain. Sigh, guess it's better than dying.


----------



## The Starry night

Orbiter said:


> Good looking man and a damn great actor too.
> Don't you just love the roles he can play?
> Jack Sparrow and Willy Wonka are my favourite of his interpretations.
> Also the Mad Hatter from Alice in Wonderland. Made me laugh good. lol


Yeah he's handsome and he's a laid back man. Yeh i love him in all his moves esp the libertine, hehe. 0


----------



## Orbiter

Telliblah said:


> Yeah I'm far from being the ****tiest person but I'm still pretty damn ****ty.
> 
> For starters, send letters with baking soda to every institution there is. Baking soda is a very scary substance.


I see what you did there.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was a day late with my phone bill and I didn't get the late fee added.


----------



## Estillum

"According to the philosopher, Ly Tin Wheedle, chaos is found in greatest abundance wherever order is being sought. It always defeats order, because it is better organized"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's an absolutely bizarre sense of confusion to simultaneously think/feel you're the strangest person on the planet yet be bewildered people with regularity


----------



## millenniumman75

I defeated the mahjongg game.


----------



## BackToThePast

I wonder what mechanoid minions Aku will send my way today.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am still thirsty.


----------



## LostinReverie

crimeclub said:


> I'm moving 15 hours away and my cat is coming along for the trip, I wish there was a prescription drug to knock a cat out for 15 hours because Penny does NOT like riding in the car. This is going to be tricky.


Haha, of course there is! Go talk to your vet. They can hook you up.


----------



## harrison

It's amazing when you meet someone that is supposedly so together and successful - only to find out when you get to know them that they have more insecurities than you do.

It's sort of reassuring.


----------



## harrison

Jesus I miss the beach.


----------



## TenYears

I just got off the phone with my dad. And he knows....I'm so tired. And I know, that he knows. And there is nothing either of us can do about it, man.


I am just so beat down. I seriously cannot stop.....right now.....and he knows, and he knows there is nothing he can really do. 


And that hurts me....I mean, he's in his sixties FFS. I should be able to take care of myself by now. But. Yeah. Sometimes. No so much.




There's that barrier between us. The suicide. That he won't touch, unless I do first. He was there. He picked me up off the driveway, ffs, he dragged me to his car....he is the one that saved me that ddday.


There iss something he's not telling me...he wass really down and there is something he wans't telling me just now...


----------



## cybernaut

Stressing over finals and decides to see what comes up if I did a google image search on the word 'lonewolf'

*Gets pictures of massacre shooters, ISIS/Al Qaeda members, jail birds, actual wolves here and there and other freaky ****.*

Lmaoooooooo. Shouldn't be surprised though. Okay,time to get back to the papers and research&#8230;.


----------



## Perkins

This is basically me every morning on my way to class.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perkins said:


> This is basically me every morning on my way to class.


Haha, as kids my bro & I used to take the ladder off our bunk bed, throw some cushions or some such on it and ride it down the stairs! Hadn't thought of that in ages, lol


----------



## SilkyJay

god I'm such damaged goods. I really freaking am. You know your straight up not meant for this world when you can't get through a tough day at work without tearing up, flat out crying, or having just overwhelming feelings of sadness out of nowhere. It's really indescribable beyond those words. 

I can't believe me, yes I, have gotten to this place in time. I know, I really do know I was meant for a lot more and meant to be apart of something a lot bigger than me. Really the only thing that keeps me going and not giving up despite the dread, despair, and flat out agony I'm in. So many unsolved things. I don't even know where to start, or end. 

I feel like I lost out of a really great relationship by quitting my recent job. the job itself ended up being so damn confusing and a learning process of months of stress and chaos. (ohh danny over there didn't know what he was doing for 6 months!) (ohhh ****ing great, you mean i get to not know what I'm doing and talking to customers for another 5 months, while trying to sort out my own damn clutter in my head) and well 3 weeks in a call center and games by my mom and another ****ty holiday season and I'm a mess. I have noone. Literally noone. I can't even talk with my sick dad, bc he's STILL dealing with my brother who was beating me, keeping me in a constant state of fear and an environment of chaos back at home with my mom. And it kills me to talk to people online that I like, but I know have a nice, remotely happy life, but for some reason are on this site. I don't get it. I can't do that anymore. 



I already miss this girl at work. Like a lot more than what I should. I can admit this. We got along so well, to where she was getting touchy feely, coming into my no fly zone, flirting, but with a great personailty to boot...., and just genuinely had a lot in common where we liked talking and sitting with each other. When I mentioned quitting a day before, bc I said I was a horrible cubicle mate...and im not in a good place... and she had seen my blood shot teared up eyes she comforted me, and stated our in between training was allllll over the place...... I went home crying and my mom pushed me to quit, she did. On top of the terrible weekend i was toast.

But my negativity, worry, stress, sadness ruined it all and got the best of me the next day on top of my sad night with my mom. Im more upset about quitting as I never have done this. I'm too competitive and hate giving up. She was a germaphobe like me, cat lover, dark tan skin, and just plan awesome in the month I got to know her. I had this sense that she was also going through some things... and even told me she doesn't know her dad in our first week together. I ****ed up so big. But to be honest it's not lke I couldve developed any sort of relationship in the frame of mind and where my heart is past what we had going on. 

If I had a fiance, or a gf I wouldn't set foot, or fingy, one ****ing keystroke on this site. I. Just. Don't. Get. It. I don't get you. the person with a solid job, a solid significant other that you want in your life, THAT THEY WANT TO BE IN YOUR LIFE. but your on here talking to other men. Or as a guy if you have a killer job, a new gf... Why are you on here arguing like the rest of us, or making points in random threads? Again I have zero understanding of why people operate why they do.


I would give my left arm to have someone in my life. Someone that WANTED to be in my life. The last thing I would be doing is talking to other people of that same sex behind their back, unless there was something seriously missing in the relationship. Isn't that what your bf or husband or fiance is for? 

I'm a sad sad and lost soul. Forgive me for pointing out my frustrations and qualms.


----------



## coeur_brise

bad baby said:


> That's always been a sort of pipe dream of mine. Although in a weird way I've always felt that the Universe is watching over me, and I've had several incidents in the past where my *** was saved (by the right people popping up in the nick of time, or just sheer luck), and they've made me more appreciative of my life and circumstances in general.


----------



## millenniumman75

@*Yajyklis10* - it sounds like depression more than anything. You will have a wide range of emotions. Reaching out to people isn't bad, but you have to make sure there are boundaries.

You will need to tell me about your brother....and maybe your dad, too.
PM me.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I wish I could eat a donut but eh I'm trying that paleo thing.


----------



## millenniumman75

I could not change my "mood" until just now - not all of the moods showed up in the pulldown menu!


----------



## bad baby

had a rough day at work yesterday, so i went straight to the convenience store and bought myself two ice cream bars even though it was like 11 o'clock at night and i still have a cold. woke up today with a sore throat and no voice. yayyy classes today are going to be fun!  [/sarcasm]

i have a lot of **** days where i go home feeling like a spectacular failure, even though coworkers and my boss etc tell me i'm doing well. i always just think they're patronizing / trying to make me feel better. and honestly some days i'm _actually_ not doing well, and i'm not sure if it's me or the kids. i feel so burnt out these days, more from the anticipatory anxiety than the actual workload. sdfkjhnjdkasd

i just wish christmas break would come earlier so that i can go out into the wilderness and recharge~!!!!!!!!!!! \(>_<)/


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have to put Christmas lights. I can do that tomorrow.


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> I think that there is something wrong with me...mentally.
> 
> I have a burning hatred of most men.
> 
> A lot of them are really nice to me, sugary sweet even. Some of them are intimidated by me, some of them have a strong liking to me, some of them are bland.
> 
> I just....strongly dislike the ones I know. I feel like they are suspicious and malicious and ill willed and I hate the taken ones who come on to me and I hate the skeezy older men with a burning passion.
> 
> And I hate the ones I deem to be boring.
> 
> Or unattractive.
> 
> Or flawed.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> I really HATE them sometimes. I don't know how to control it. Sometimes they please me.
> 
> Most of the times they just annoy the f*** out of me. I can't help but laugh in most of their faces because I don't view them as sincere nor intelligent.
> 
> And sometimes I just wish some of them would leave me alone- just pretend like you don't know me. Why are they in my business? I'm so a-social. It's just - when I get to know a guy I usually end up strongly disliking him. So I usually set my sights on someone new.
> 
> I do not like all this pressure. All this pressure on me to be or act a certain way. It's so hard to live in today's society. Men are so..............direct. And I sometimes just want to relax. And think. And not deal with them. My head hurts.
> 
> Why can't I just meet an attractive, intelligent, young, nice man?
> 
> Why are all of them
> 
> Xx ugly
> Xx old
> Xx douchebags
> Xx Unmotivated
> Xx married
> Xx obnoxious
> Xx forever the list goes on.
> 
> I cannot stand it. I cannot stand ......this. I'm going crazy from the meager selection, I don't like you please go away. (And this means you desk buddy. You are #1. UGH. Creep I hate working in an office surrounded by these ******.
> 
> -calichick


Even if you would find the perfect guy, wouldnt you find flaws in him after awhile, assuming eventually you would move in to live together, wouldnt he bore you from time to time, wouldnt you need your space?
I know on myself that im very territorial and thats what usually happens to me, no matter how genuine she is.
Its about finding the flaws you like in a guy, not his perfectness. A cliche but a true one.
I really recognize the 'hating after i get to know someone' thing, thats used to happen in my past a lot, but still happening from time to time now, i feel like ive settled down with people that i wouldnt, i chose them because they were just there and not because they striked real interest in me.
After realizing this it helped me putting things in perspective about them and myself, i take things lightlier, because i realize its not really serious, its not really a big deal.

And when i did find a girl that i truly love, i was too busy pushing her out of my life in order to keep things 'perfect' and 'safe', afraid of the pressure of my own image.

Take it easy, you will find what you want eventually, strenghen yourself up though so when you do you will be able to take it as well


----------



## Telliblah

I need to eat more


----------



## LostinReverie

I hate when commercials don't specify whether something is a movie or TV show. Like I'm supposed to know nowadays? Honestly.


----------



## Kevin001

Weirdly enough my depression really started getting bad once the MTV channel got cut from our cable. I wonder if its related?


----------



## BAH

0a3enlkawa


----------



## Wirt

Is it weird....

That raining men is a great song...lol


----------



## The Starry night

I cant find my torch.


----------



## calichick

Umpalumpa said:


> Even if you would find the perfect guy, wouldnt you find flaws in him after awhile, assuming eventually you would move in to live together, wouldnt he bore you from time to time, wouldnt you need your space?
> I know on myself that im very territorial and thats what usually happens to me, no matter how genuine she is.
> Its about finding the flaws you like in a guy, not his perfectness. A cliche but a true one.
> I really recognize the 'hating after i get to know someone' thing, thats used to happen in my past a lot, but still happening from time to time now, i feel like ive settled down with people that i wouldnt, i chose them because they were just there and not because they striked real interest in me.
> After realizing this it helped me putting things in perspective about them and myself, i take things lightlier, because i realize its not really serious, its not really a big deal.
> 
> And when i did find a girl that i truly love, i was too busy pushing her out of my life in order to keep things 'perfect' and 'safe', afraid of the pressure of my own image.
> 
> Take it easy, you will find what you want eventually, strenghen yourself up though so when you do you will be able to take it as well


If he truly was the perfect guy...........

He would not bore me


----------



## JustThisGuy

I feel Christmas is losing it's feels from me even more now. I don't feel the family aspect or giving a **** about getting gifts anymore. I like giving gifts. But even that's feeling like a major chore. Like painfully so.



LostInReverie said:


> I hate when commercials don't specify whether something is a movie or TV show. Like I'm supposed to know nowadays? Honestly.


What was it? As in the story? I could tell you.



The Starry night said:


> I cant find my torch.


It's a flashlight, you damn redcoat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't even do basic math in my head anymore & my spelling has become poorer, I'm growing dumber with age


----------



## LostinReverie

JustThisGuy said:


> What was it? As in the story? I could tell you.


Oh, that's okay, I caught the word "film". Should've figured Sandler would never do a show.

What's better? Fork in outlet or toaster in bath?


----------



## tea111red

VipFuj said:


> Is it weird....
> 
> That raining men is a great song...lol


damn you....now that song has been stuck in my head, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

VipFuj said:


> Is it weird....
> 
> That raining men is a great song...lol





tea111red said:


> damn you....now that song has been stuck in my head, lol.


"Hi, we're your weather girls.....and have we got neeeeews for you!"

One of those ladies is the featured singer in 1991's "Everybody Dance Now". I think she passed away some time ago. .
She had a good singing voice.

A bunch of men in Speedos - flesh parade.

Speaking of Speedos :lol.....I have been seeing a lot of DEPENDS UNDERGARMENT ADS on this site - I am only 40 and fabulous - I can make it to the bathroom.....

.......but now they go to the jugular with this ad. What kind of ad is this?
Rubbing it in my face that I am single and don't care enough about football. Buy a ring? Do you really think she would just jump on my lap for a ring - she wouldn't even do it for an engagement ring! She'd be excited, but I wouldn't buy her a ring over "football guilt".:roll


----------



## tea111red

^Martha Wash? She's still alive.....


----------



## tea111red

It's raining hard outside, but not w/ men.


----------



## Wirt

tea111red said:


> damn you....now that song has been stuck in my head, lol.


Uhhhhh.....you're welcome haha


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I can't conform to, I never could do. That which might hurt you, so try and be cool..


----------



## JustThisGuy

LostInReverie said:


> Oh, that's okay, I caught the word "film". Should've figured Sandler would never do a show.
> 
> What's better? Fork in outlet or toaster in bath?


Depends on whether you want to live. The fork in outlet is survivable. Toaster in bath consumes too much of you too quickly. Either/or, bath and toaster has the indignity of being naked and dead.

Is it that stupid looking Adam Sandler movie on Netflix. Like a western comedy or something not worth it?


----------



## millenniumman75

tea111red said:


> ^Martha Wash? She's still alive.....


I hope so - her voice was more famous than people thought!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes, I know you think I should get skinny jeans & get with the times like everyone else...I don't like skinny jeans, I never will


----------



## Crisigv

Even though Christmas is a time when I get super lonely, it's also a time I am glad I don't have any friends. I can only imagine the money I would have to spend on gifts and parties. Sometimes the lonely life is better.


----------



## Spindrift

I thought 8 AM on a Friday morning would be a good time to go to the gym in order to avoid a lot of people.

HUGE MISTAKE


----------



## alienjunkie

why comment on someone’s weight when you can shut the entire **** up?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I quite like the snowy screen on my television. It shows when no disc is inserted in the connected dvd recorder, because it was meant to record analogue tv before it all went digital and has no digital tuner.


----------



## LostinReverie

JustThisGuy said:


> Depends on whether you want to live. The fork in outlet is survivable. Toaster in bath consumes too much of you too quickly. Either/or, bath and toaster has the indignity of being naked and dead.
> 
> Is it that stupid looking Adam Sandler movie on Netflix. Like a western comedy or something not worth it?


Hey, now. Adam Sandler is my hero.


----------



## JustThisGuy

LostInReverie said:


> Hey, now. Adam Sandler is my hero.


I have brickwall nostalgia for Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison, meaning I loved them, but I can't watch them ever again.

Punch Drunk Love was not only his only truly good movie, but an excellent movie all around.


----------



## LostinReverie

JustThisGuy said:


> I have brickwall nostalgia for Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison, meaning I loved them, but I can't watch them ever again.
> 
> Punch Drunk Love was not only his only truly good movie, but an excellent movie all around.


You obviously never saw Reign Over Me


----------



## JustThisGuy

LostInReverie said:


> You obviously never saw Reign Over Me


Is that the one about 9/11 and it's sad a ****?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CharlotteLydea said:


> I quite like the snowy screen on my television. It shows when no disc is inserted in the connected dvd recorder, because it was meant to record analogue tv before it all went digital and has no digital tuner.


 Here's a good one for you. My DVD recorder doesn't even have an analogue tuner (or any kind of tuner). Panasonic intentionally designed it that way so you couldn't record things off of TV, apparently.

I didn't know it when I bought it because I just assumed it would work exactly like a VCR only with DVDs instead.


----------



## LostinReverie

JustThisGuy said:


> Is that the one about 9/11 and it's sad a ****?


Yup. His best acting in my opinion.


----------



## millenniumman75

ARGH! These ads! :lol


----------



## natsumeri

what would happen if mars had a really bad storm and we had red dust in our clouds and when it rained it looked like blood for 3days, would we filter it and take out all of the iron and nutrients from it or will go mad and think its the end of the world


----------



## Spindrift

The Milwaukee Bucks are the greatest team of all time, confirmed.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Something I came across while reading Eat Pray Love today:

"You may not come here any more with your hard and abusive thoughts, with your plague ships of thoughts, with your slave ships of thoughts, with your warships of thoughts - all these will be turned away. Likewise, any thoughts that are filled with angry or starving exiles, with malcontents and pamphleteers, mutineers and violent assasins, desperate prostitutes, pimps and seditious stowaways - you may not come here anymore either.

Cannabilistic thoughts, for obvious reasons, will no longer be received. Even missionaries will be screened for sincerity. This is a peaceful harbor, the entryway to a fine and proud island that is only now beginning to cultivate tranquility. If you can abide by these new laws, my dear thoughts, then you are welcome in my mind - otherwise, I shall turn you all back to the sea from whence you came.

That is my mission, and it will never end." (Gibert E 2006, Eat Pray Love, Bloomsbury, London.)

It's reminded me to be more conscious of my thoughts, since I am in control of what enters. It also reminds me of doing CBT with my old psychologists and when I'd do it on my own. I've noticed recently that I've been a lot more kinder to myself, I don't beat myself up incessantly and that's because I don't really entertain the self depreciating thoughts. I've become a lot more forgiving and actually OK with who I am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostinReverie

I am feeling a mix of low self esteem, loss, and being horny. 

I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

karenw said:


> I got an xmas present from the autistic guy at work, it was something he likes but already owned, sweet, nice gift too. I think it was just me that got a present. . As theyre rude rightly so.


So he gave you something he owned? Somebody's crushing. Or your other coworkers suck majorly. Heh. What was it?


----------



## unemployment simulator

eggs, bacon, knees and toes, knees and toes.
eggs, bacon, knees and toes, knees and toes.
and eyes, and ears, and mouth and nose,
eggs, bacon, knees and toes, knees and toes.


----------



## tea111red

i'm doing the same boring crap once again.


----------



## TenYears

I think the Texans are about to get their *** handed to them by Tom Brady, I just wonder how bad it's going to be. You have to keep him off the field, and they're not gonna be able to. They have absolutely no running game without Aerian Foster, and JJ is going to try to blitz with a broken hand ffs.


I think they're gonna get spanked.


----------



## millenniumman75

Add Andy Dalton to the broken hand club. :no
A. J. McCarron......this is the most he's played since joining the team.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

i now know more or less what brain zaps feel like.

to me, they don't exactly feel like an explicit jolt of electricity... i'd describe it as being more along the lines of a pulse sensation in the brain. not all over, but in varying areas. a little pulse that brings the sensation of a mild headache disappearing as fast as it appears. they're not unbearable but they're definitely not pleasant, lol. i took my meds and they stopped in about half an hour. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> I think the Texans are about to get their *** handed to them by Tom Brady, I just wonder how bad it's going to be. You have to keep him off the field, and they're not gonna be able to. They have absolutely no running game without Aerian Foster, and JJ is going to try to blitz with a broken hand ffs.
> 
> I think they're gonna get spanked.


You were so right about this, lol.


----------



## TenYears

There's a supervisor at my job that everyone absolutely despises. No one, and I mean no one, likes her. I guess there's always one at every workplace. She's been known to tear people apart, bit by bit, there was a woman she had one of her "talks" with a few months ago, who actually broke down in tears. Anyways today she told me and another guy on our team that we were doing a great job, and she walked away and we both just stood there, completely stunned.


Then a couple of hours later she put us on a special project. We really, really hope that doesn't become a pattern with her. We were laughing, thinking maybe it'd be a good idea to just intentionally *** things up here and there. Nobody wants that kind of attention, not from her. I just can't win, ffs.


----------



## Damon

dontwaitupforme said:


> This place really is riddled with trolls. Think about it, how can you even believe half of the rants on here? They sound so similar and childish.
> 
> Lol at the people who sit here for hours doing this. Your life must suck *****.


 I will admit my life is a horror show. wish I could say diff. not hours though but at this point getting close. :nerd:


----------



## NuthinSimple

Damon said:


> I will admit my life is a horror show. wish I could say diff. not hours though but at this point getting close. :nerd:


More like action/drama movie... Damnit Matt! Quit downplaying your success!


----------



## Damon

NuthinSimple said:


> More like action/drama movie... Damnit Matt! Quit downplaying your success!


 :teeth


----------



## TenYears

@Kevin001 yeah well that was an eeeeassy prediction lol. I think the Texans are starting to realize JJ Watt can't carry the whole team. They need a running back, because Foster has been hurt more than he's been healthy the last five years. And Nuk (DeAndre Hopkins) is pretty amazing. But you can't build a whole football team around a defensive end (even if he is Defense Player of the Year) and one good wide receiver. It's frustrating lol. Every time they lose, O'Brien says "well, we were outcoached". Ffs. You weren't outcoached, you don't have enough players that can play football in the NFL. They need a couple of really good running backs. Not to mention, a quarterback. Of course I'm really a Cowboys fan, but you can't mention that here in Houston, I'd end up getting lynched or something lol.


----------



## Damon

dontwaitupforme said:


> I'm not accusing you of being a troll or throwing shade at anything particular, its probably because I've noticed a pattern on here for a while now.. Idk, whatever gives people their kicks I guess. Good luck with overcoming sa.


 I know, wasn't accusing you of anything. If s.a. was actually my main problem at this point I wouldn't have a problem. Bad health is taking me down slowly but surely. :sigh


----------



## The Starry night

Want to go to the supermarket..ugh dont lik driving in the fog. it's spooky :/


----------



## Kevin001

@TenYears I still think Houston will when their division though. I have no faith in the Colts or Jags.


----------



## IcedOver

Please someone let me know what the adjective is that means something has limited or specialized appeal (as in "That movie about people sitting alone in the dark is ______"). The funny thing is that I've forgotten this word before and had to look online for it, but my brain has farted and I've forgotten it once again, even though I used to know it well. This is getting on my nerves, so someone please let me know what this word is.

Edit: Scratch that; it just came to me -- esoteric.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm looking forward to the new series The Expanse, I could use a new sci-fi bit to nerd out on and none of the shows I'm really looking forward to are back until the new year or spring


----------



## calichick

Working late from home..

After having woken up at 6:30 this morning to work.

Sleepy...

Unsure of life.

And love.

And career.

Not sure of much at this point.

not even sure of my hair stylist right now which is a far graver concern than the rest no doubt


----------



## eveningbat

I do not see or know any people of my age in my surroundings. The people walking in the street are either students or old people, it seems. Strange. Perhaps, all the decent people have moved abroad.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like this forum has been less active as of late.


----------



## Damon

calichick said:


> Working late from home..
> 
> After having woken up at 6:30 this morning to work.
> 
> Sleepy...
> 
> Unsure of life.
> 
> And love.
> 
> And career.
> 
> Not sure of much at this point.
> 
> not even sure of my hair stylist right now which is a far graver concern than the rest no doubt


----------



## Damon

Aeiou said:


> now it's not funny anymore... :frown2:


----------



## millenniumman75

^Where are all of those underscores coming from? A virus?
Thank goodness I have not seen anything like that.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Self-esteem, why you no higher? Oh, right. This, that, and that. Oh, and this. Can't forget that. Can never forget that.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Don't think twice.


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 129,000th post *
****************


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe Christmas is next week. Everything is happening too fast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What's up with calling all scandals "whatever-gate" these days?


----------



## LostinReverie

Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

LostInReverie said:


> Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I guess I'll go eat worms.


I ate a worm before.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

.. H


----------



## millenniumman75

I went Christmas shopping for myself - three department stores, three slow lines.

When I am buying a clearance sale shirt for $7.25, it makes the empoyees feel bad that I had to wait in line for ten minutes as a couple disputed items of clothing they had bought for their grandchildren.


----------



## Kevin001

I just found out there is a Naturism meetup group in my area. Way too anxious to join tho.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I just found out there is a Naturism meetup group in my area. Way too anxious to join tho.


Wouldn't the cold cause shrinkage?


----------



## bad baby

Think I found out who my true friends are from elementary/junior high school.

Some people are just...s***. Like I seriously feel like they wouldn't even offer a hand if they found me lying dead in a ditch somewhere.

Also. This week has not been a good week. I'm stressed out and overwhelmed by all the obligations I've been having to fulfill, so much so that I find myself retreating back on occasion into the shell I've tried so hard to push myself out of over the past month. I'm so annoyed by myself at times. Why can't I just do this and that. Seriously. It's not that hard.

...I can't wait for Christmas vacation to come.


----------



## LostinReverie

My face is bleeding


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Wouldn't the cold cause shrinkage?


Hmm, never thought about that. I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Christmas really doesn't feel like Christmas this year. The weather isn't right. Family isn't as festive. And I'm of course not religious. The superficial prospect of presents could have me caring less. It almost has no spirit this year. Even the gifts I got people doesn't have that zing of super-thoughtful. Half were gift cards. :/

There is a special someone, though. Getting what I hope to be enjoyed gifts because I put thought into them. But I mailed them, so I don't get to see their reaction. Sigh.


----------



## Aribeth

pizza hut sucks... :/


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> My face is bleeding


 I cut myself shaving yesterday.....twice. That is the first time in a long time. Then it kept bleeding, and I was going to go Christmas shopping. :no

It was embarrassing, especially when I was only buying one $16 shirt marked down from $50. :stu


----------



## BAH

09wodiw4jrqi3uahrq


----------



## Telliblah

Today's thought is rather basic:

I hate myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Let it be done


----------



## millenniumman75

It's sunny enough, but COLD.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> I cut myself shaving yesterday.....twice. That is the first time in a long time. Then it kept bleeding, and I was going to go Christmas shopping. :no
> 
> It was embarrassing, especially when I was only buying one $16 shirt marked down from $50. :stu


Well, maybe it was a sign of luck. Way to save money!


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> Well, maybe it was a sign of luck. Way to save money!


....and a $25 shirt for $7.20, so yeah, I think that's awesome.

I wear short-sleeve polos and shirts even in the wintertime, so they were obviously trying to rid themselves of the summer inventory.

Catch it now! :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> ....and a $25 shirt for $7.20, so yeah, I think that's awesome.
> 
> I wear short-sleeve polos and shirts even in the wintertime, so they were obviously trying to rid themselves of the summer inventory.
> 
> Catch it now! :lol


Haha, maybe you should always nick yourself while shaving before you go shopping!


----------



## slyfox

Red oak isn't meant to bed hand carved. *Massages his sore hands*


----------



## millenniumman75

I just opened my fortune cookie form last night's Chinese buffet.


"A day of worry is more exhausting than a week of work".


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## LostinReverie

Does anybody else notice how people always eventually value you as much as you value yourself? If you treat yourself like ****, eventually everyone else will too in the end.


----------



## TenYears

Blah, blah, blah, I hate Mondays. Three days on, four days off. Come on, I can do this lol.


----------



## layitontheline

One brownie had me retarded for 6 hours, half had absolutely no effect. Huh. This will be an unpredictable batch.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Having people over for a few days, needing to go upstairs and chill out of the way.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmm.....caffeine withdrawal headache or a result of my naps near a space heater?


----------



## Kevin001

Netflix is free the first month? That is cool.


----------



## millenniumman75

Oh wow


----------



## McFly

Looks like Joe was successful in his permanent exit.


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> Looks like Joe was successful in his permanent exit.


If he was that upset, he could have just left the site.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

McFly said:


> Looks like Joe was successful in his permanent exit.


What happened? Also weird that he was temp banned and then they just changed it to permanent afterwards.


----------



## tea111red

Persephone The Dread said:


> What happened? Also weird that he was temp banned and then they just changed it to permanent afterwards.


I think they do that while voting to permanently ban someone?


----------



## McFly

millenniumman75 said:


> If he was that upset, he could have just left the site.


Guess some people feel the need to put on a show for a big exit.



Persephone The Dread said:


> What happened? Also weird that he was temp banned and then they just changed it to permanent afterwards.


I didn't see what he did to break the rules. But he made a thread that supposedly had dirty stuff but it was edited out when I saw it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

So many bans. So few of the ancients left. Do not go gentle into that goodnight.


----------



## McFly

RadnessaurousRex said:


> He posted a picture of a hot topless lady, nothing too crazy actually, just boobs. The thread was up for like the longest time and pretty much all the mods were online too. He ended up editing it and replacing it with a depressingly sad anime gif of a girl with a gun in her mouth.
> 
> R.I.P. Joe :'(


Weird. Good luck Joe with your Joe acquiring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RadnessaurousRex said:


> He posted a picture of a hot topless lady, nothing too crazy actually, just boobs. The thread was up for like the longest time and pretty much all the mods were online too. He ended up editing it and replacing it with a depressingly sad anime gif of a girl with a gun in her mouth.
> 
> R.I.P. Joe :'(


Wow not sure if he did it to get banned or not, I know he was asking before so maybe he wanted to be banned or maybe changed his mind later.

I'll never understand why topless photos of women aren't allowed here but topless photos of men are though (including photos of men with bigger breasts than women, a point that was recently illustrated) I get that this is a problem with the wider culture in general though, not specific to SAS.

I wanted to post this song here recently that had been uploaded to YouTube, but the video had the album cover displaying the whole time and an artistic photo of a woman lying down and you could sort of see her breasts, I could find another upload without that except a video of a film that was a bit violent. So probably couldn't risk that either.


----------



## McFly

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wow not sure if he did it to get banned or not, I know he was asking before so maybe he wanted to be banned or maybe changed his mind later.
> 
> I'll never understand why topless photos of women aren't allowed here but topless photos of men are though (including photos of men with bigger breasts than women, a point that was recently illustrated) I get that this is a problem with the wider culture in general though, not specific to SAS.
> 
> I wanted to post this song here recently that had been uploaded to YouTube, but the video had the album cover displaying the whole time and an artistic photo of a woman lying down and you could sort of see her breasts, I could find another upload without that except a video of a film that was a bit violent. So probably couldn't risk that either.


You can't even have a woman's nipples poking from under a shirt. I posted one a long time ago but it was deleted and I found out later it says in the terms that this is not allowed.


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I not getting notified when people quote me? :wtf Hopefully its a temporary glitch.


----------



## millenniumman75

More stuff to do.


----------



## layitontheline

I should set up a stand and sell Bad Mood Brownies.

Are things going too well in your relationship? Eat these, and you'll be eyeing your partner suspiciously, wondering how it took you so long to see him for the cheating psychopath he really is!

Are you bored with always winning games? Eat these, and you'll be disqualified after it takes you 30 minutes to make one move!

Do you think too highly of yourself? Eat these, and you'll be overcome with feelings of inadequacy and retardation as you lose the ability to pronounce your own name!


----------



## Telliblah

christmas a ****


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I wish people would stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## The Starry night

Persephone The Dread said:


> Wow not sure if he did it to get banned or not, I know he was asking before so maybe he wanted to be banned or maybe changed his mind later.
> 
> I'll never understand why topless photos of women aren't allowed here but topless photos of men are though (including photos of men with bigger breasts than women, a point that was recently illustrated) I get that this is a problem with the wider culture in general though, not specific to SAS.
> 
> I wanted to post this song here recently that had been uploaded to YouTube, but the video had the album cover displaying the whole time and an artistic photo of a woman lying down and you could sort of see her breasts, I could find another upload without that except a video of a film that was a bit violent. So probably couldn't risk that either.


If a guy touched our boobs we would find it offensive and would consider it as sexual harrasment but if a woman touched a mans chest then that wouldnt be considered as sexual harrasement unless we stroked his penis. Gross. :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Starry night said:


> If a guy touched our boobs we would find it offensive and would consider it as sexual harrasment but if a woman touched a mans chest then that wouldnt be considered as sexual harrasement unless we stroked his penis. Gross. :/


Not sure what your stance on random men touching your breasts has to do with it being illegal for all women to walk around topless, and for overly puritanical attitudes in regards to _photos _ of topless women.


----------



## Ape

Years ago, I read a manga about a group of women who competed to see who could have the most abortions between them. Today, I learned that this actually happens in real life...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I've only just discovered this, listening to these guys argue about football is a fantastic mood lifter, they get so angry & the angrier they get the funnier it is


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Plans man, thinking of ways to change this sticky situation. Anticipation is a strange feeling, but a good/horrible one. Everything takes balls, I guess.

, . , . , . yeo, punctuation dance.


----------



## NuthinSimple

People at Wal Mart generally suck at customer service and deserve low pay.


----------



## millenniumman75

NuthinSimple said:


> People at Wal Mart generally suck at customer service and deserve low pay.


Tell me about it. I went there at 11:30pm last night to get two three-pound turkey breasts, since they weren't at my grocery store.

As usual, the self-checkouts close at 11pm. I mean, come on, they leave two regular lanes open and the lines are LONG! They could just leave the self-checkouts open and go from there.

When the self-checkouts remained open, people flooded to the single line for eight self-checkouts. That line FLEW! I was worried that my birds would thaw before I got home, the lines were so bad.

How a manager doesn't realize that they can leave the self-checkouts open AND one lane just in case. :doh

It's Kommie-mart


----------



## NuthinSimple

millenniumman75 said:


> Tell me about it. I went there at 11:30pm last night to get two three-pound turkey breasts, since they weren't at my grocery store.
> 
> As usual, the self-checkouts close at 11pm. I mean, come on, they leave two regular lanes open and the lines are LONG! They could just leave the self-checkouts open and go from there.
> 
> When the self-checkouts remained open, people flooded to the single line for eight self-checkouts. That line FLEW! I was worried that my birds would thaw before I got home, the lines were so bad.
> 
> How a manager doesn't realize that they can leave the self-checkouts open AND one lane just in case. :doh
> 
> It's Kommie-mart


Yeah, my first guess would have been to prevent late night shop lifting. But you close one regular lane and move that person to monitor the self checkouts and it should work right?

I went to cash a check earlier. I go in.. the lines are all ****ing out of this world long and there's nobody at the check cashing counter. So I go up to the customer service/return line or whatever the hell it is and I'm staring at the assistant manager about 2 feet away from me while she's talking to another employee and a customer.

She makes eye contact with me several times and I gesture that I need help real quick. She ignores me. A couple minutes go by and I'm furious at this point she hasn't acknowledged me so I raise my voice and say "Can I get somebody at check cashing please?!" At this point her and the other lady both give me sith lord dirty looks and she says "Yeah when I'm finished with this customer!"

Really? You're the assistant manager all you gotta do is radio it out. It takes like 2 seconds. So, I ended up waiting 10 minutes for somebody to come over to the check cashing kiosk. At this point, two employees approach from opposite directions, both seem to be rushing. One lady is telling me to go back to customer service and skip the line, and the other lady is telling me that she's "already here" so she'll just log in and do it.

Every time I've EVER gone to the customer service desk to cash a check they redirect me to the check cashing kiosk. Why was that even brought up AFTER two of them were right there?

The nerve on these people, man!


----------



## millenniumman75

NuthinSimple said:


> Yeah, my first guess would have been to prevent late night shop lifting. But you close one regular lane and move that person to monitor the self checkouts and it should work right?
> 
> I went to cash a check earlier. I go in.. the lines are all ****ing out of this world long and there's nobody at the check cashing counter. So I go up to the customer service/return line or whatever the hell it is and I'm staring at the assistant manager about 2 feet away from me while she's talking to another employee and a customer.
> 
> She makes eye contact with me several times and I gesture that I need help real quick. She ignores me. A couple minutes go by and I'm furious at this point she hasn't acknowledged me so I raise my voice and say "Can I get somebody at check cashing please?!" At this point her and the other lady both give me sith lord dirty looks and she says "Yeah when I'm finished with this customer!"
> 
> Really? You're the assistant manager all you gotta do is radio it out. It takes like 2 seconds.


Yep, that was going on up here with regular stuff. I was trying to navigate through people to get to the other end of the store where the turkeys are. I passed like six people and was polite and said "excuse me". They thought I was cutting in front of them and I didn't even have anything in my hands yet! :stu


----------



## kivi

Even helping house chores is entertaining when you have a cat. He tries to catch the mop, when I don't let him touch it, he watches all the mopping from a distance.


----------



## LostinReverie

I have screamed until my veins collapsed. I've waited as my time's elapsed. Now, all I do is live with so much fate. I've wished for this, I've *****ed at that. I've left behind this little fact: You cannot kill what you did not create. I've gotta say what I've gotta say and then I swear I'll go away, but I can't promise you'll enjoy the noise. I guess I'll save the best for last. My future seems like one big past. You're left with me 'cause you left me no choice.

I push my fingers into my eyes. It's the only thing that slowly stops the ache. If the pain goes on, I'm not gonna make it.

Put me back together or separate the skin from bone. Leave me all the pieces, then you can leave me alone. Tell me the reality is better than the dream, but I found out the hard way, nothing is what it seems. All I've got...all I've got is insane.


----------



## McFly

3000 post count celebration! Ginger bread cookies and hot chocolate for everyone.


----------



## SilkyJay

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not sure what your stance on random men touching your breasts has to do with it being illegal for all women to walk around topless, and for overly puritanical attitudes in regards to _photos _ of topless women.


I know who I want on my team when the right to reveal Scrotal cleavage movement gains traction here in the states. This still has me baffled that people aren't keen with this notion. The cleaval opportunal scales just aren't fair these days. :mum

I'm totally onboard with this type of thinking though regarding chesticle censoring. Bravo. It's gets you thinking...

I don't know why I quoted this particular response of your yours, but I agree with that too. I was a tad confused as well how that pertained to the previous message.


----------



## millenniumman75

This woman got arrested. Her charges include two counts of Child Endangering, Animal Resource Control, Failure to Signal for a Stop or Turn, and Felony Escape.

The shocker? [spoiler="her age?"]She's 40 - and a month younger than me! GASP! I look fabulous![/spoiler]


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## LostinReverie

"Now there were in the same country shepherds living out in the fields, keeping watch over their flock by night. And behold an angel of the Lord stood before them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were greatly afraid. Then the angel said to them, “Do not be afraid, for behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy which will be to all people. For there is born to you this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. And this will be the sign to you: You will find a Babe wrapped in swaddling cloths, lying in a manger.” And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying:

“Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, goodwill toward men!”

(Luke 2:8-14)


----------



## bad baby

My digestive system does NOT respond well to change. Also I swear I saw a cockroach in the closet earlier. I am actually scared to open it now. **** I miss Japan \(T_T)/


----------



## millenniumman75

Three pound turkey - BAKING
Three pound turkey - BAKING
Green bean casserole - COMPLETE
Pumpkin Pie - BAKING
Pumpkin Pie - BAKING
Mashed potatoes - NOT STARTED
Stuffing - NOT STARTED

Presents are wrapped, chocolates wrapped and ready to go.

Containers for the food! *GASP*


----------



## AussiePea

4 hour road trip today, 2 hour flight tomorrow, 7 hour road trip Nye, 3 hour flight 2nd, 12 hour flight 3rd, 7 hour road trip 4th..... 

I'm going to burn out


----------



## millenniumman75

I got everything accomplished today except the phone calls.
Christmas texts will have to do (40c worth) until I can call.


----------



## LostinReverie

My dog was just about to come inside when he saw his lady friend come out from the house behind us. They were so damn cute, jumping up on the fence to greet each other and barking little happy barks to each other. She's a goldendoodle about the same height as he is. I wish I had my phone handy to capture it. So ****ing adorable.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> This woman got arrested. Her charges include two counts of Child Endangering, Animal Resource Control, Failure to Signal for a Stop or Turn, and Felony Escape.
> 
> The shocker? [spoiler="her age?"]She's 40 - and a month younger than me! GASP! I look fabulous![/spoiler]


She looks like the waitress from Cheers.


----------



## calichick

18+ section of this board is overrun with too many virgins...

It's not fun without elad or crimeclub, I feel like they are too busy getting laid though...I should get on it too before I become revirginized for lack of intimacy...

Mission 2016, I am moving in a few weeks, out on my own again, I cannot wait to be independent again, doing what I damn well please.

So I can get off this site at last...

Watch out world, I am free 

I cannot wait to meet guys and start dating again!!!!! Holy hell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ever work a 14 hour shift in the cold?


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> She looks like the waitress from Cheers.


 Rhea Perlman? :lol I think she is still married to Danny DeVito.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> Rhea Perlman? :lol I think she is still married to Danny DeVito.


Doesn't she, though?


----------



## millenniumman75

LostInReverie said:


> Doesn't she, though?


 :lol Yeah, but I think Ms. Perlman is prettier in this case .
I think that woman needs to get her act, and her pets' acts, together.


----------



## calichick

thank you mods for deleting my thread. :kiss

I've seen enough stiffies to last a good week.


----------



## thomasjune

I haven't seen Star Wars yet and I'm not planning to anytime soon..maybe never.
I think I'll be okay though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

McFly said:


> 3000 post count celebration! Ginger bread cookies and hot chocolate for everyone.


I want one.

If you ever come across it try out Unibroue La Résolution. It's 10% but smooth as you like and has a ginger bread vibe going in it, my new favorite Canadian strong brew


----------



## coeur_brise

Nothing is so harsh as someone (or the perception of) someone not being there. Even sending you the message, "You're your own here, kid. You call the shots, you clean up the mess, you celebrate by yourself. You've got nothing to do with me." :| "I'm just here doing my own thing. "

*feeling alone* *celebrating alone*


----------



## McFly

Canadian Brotha said:


> I want one.
> 
> If you ever come across it try out Unibroue La Résolution. It's 10% but smooth as you like and has a ginger bread vibe going in it, my new favorite Canadian strong brew


I looked that up, mmm sounds good. Never had a ginger beer before. They don't sell any on the west coast apparently. It's actually hard to find Canadian beers here. I remember they sold Labatt in the market a long time ago, but today nada. Which is a shame because premium beer seems to be growing market.


----------



## NerdlySquared

coeur_brise said:


> Nothing is so harsh as someone (or the perception of) someone not being there. Even sending you the message, "You're your own here, kid. You call the shots, you clean up the mess, you celebrate by yourself. You've got nothing to do with me." :| "I'm just here doing my own thing. "
> 
> *feeling alone* *celebrating alone*


I'm sorry  That message is ice cold, I hope you got through the alone time as best as you could  :hug


----------



## LostinReverie

Posted some pics to my okcupid page and was messaged by like 10 different guys tonight, all in my area and in their 30s and awake in the middle of the night. I talked with like 7 of them that I thought were cute, gave my number to one. It's not like I'm going to set myself up for THAT rejection, but it was fun entertaining the thought. Big bucks that none of them talk to me again. Bigger bucks that guy won't call me... :lol


----------



## tea111red

Ugh. God, I just want to get the hell away from this ****ty life.


----------



## BAH

Warning


----------



## tea111red

It's really hard to interact w/ people when I'm always on edge about when they will get rid of me. I have to think so damn hard about every little thing I say or do to help keep things as copacetic as possible. It's so draining.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder why he didn't pm me today.......oh well.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder why he didn't pm me today.......oh well.


I didn't get one.

Kevin001: "Not you, MM75!" :rofl


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't get one.
> 
> Kevin001: "Not you, MM75!" :rofl


Lol........I did actually receive a pm from the guy late yesterday.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Lol........I did actually receive a pm from the guy late yesterday.


As long as it doesn't cause you anxiety.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

No matter where you go, there you are.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Guitars without headstocks are kind of weird to look at.


----------



## millenniumman75

I finally got my electricity issues worked out - the inspector was just here and double checked the work this morning - I am all good. $570 spent, but all good.


----------



## Ckg2011

Baskin Robbins always finds out.


----------



## Kevin001

I see a lot of people with the cynical mood, I don't see that on my list. Do you have to be a member for awhile or something? :blank


----------



## meepie

Kevin001 said:


> I see a lot of people with the cynical mood, I don't see that on my list. Do you have to be a member for awhile or something? :blank


they prolly took it out or something. i saw it a while ago
@Demon Soul, this has nothing to do with my job, im a nobody tutor not a spy


----------



## Ominous Indeed

meepie said:


> they prolly took it out or something. i saw it a while ago
> 
> @*Demon Soul* , this has nothing to do with my job, im a nobody tutor not a spy


Responding to my post in another thread in a mention 

I like your style 

I meant, maybe you were a cop yourself, and talked to them as your equal now, compared to what you may have done before 

But in my first post I meant that you were living life, getting in trouble and such 

nobody tutor? A teacher?

Also, I cant respond to ur post on my page for reasons idk..


----------



## meepie

Demon Soul said:


> Responding to my post in another thread in a mention
> 
> I like your style
> 
> I meant, maybe you were a cop yourself, and talked to them as your equal now, compared to what you may have done before
> 
> But in my first post I meant that you were living life, getting in trouble and such
> 
> nobody tutor? A teacher?
> 
> Also, I cant respond to ur post on my page for reasons idk..


I am a trouble maker.


----------



## tea111red

I guess it's important to know when it's necessary to turn down opportunities.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Oh the irony..


----------



## crimeclub

Just a few more days and I'll be back in Utah and I can't wait, the best state in the US imo.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Guitars without headstocks are kind of weird to look at.


Those should have died with 80s New-Wave.


----------



## Crisigv

Crappy New Year


----------



## Charmeleon

Don't fu*k this up.


----------



## harrison

My girlfriend is a raging Catholic. 

Holy Mother of God, help me.


----------



## LostinReverie

9 notifications, jeez


----------



## DiscardYourFear

don said:


> My girlfriend is a raging Catholic.
> 
> Holy Mother of God, help me.


Good luck with all the babies. >


----------



## LostinReverie

don said:


> My girlfriend is a raging Catholic.
> 
> Holy Mother of God, help me.


Ha, how do catholics rage?


----------



## layitontheline

"Wahhhhh I have a cold, this is totally crippling and the worst thing that could ever happen to me. I'll probably be bedridden for the next month." :lol It's entertaining witnessing proud, strong men becoming utter babies at the first sign of sniffles.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

/obsessed stalker .


----------



## millenniumman75

don said:


> My girlfriend is a raging Catholic.
> 
> Holy Mother of God, help me.


 You need a rosary.

That's:

Holy _Mary_, Mother of God
Pray for us sinners....


----------



## DiscardYourFear

_I hurt myself today 
To see if I still feel 
I focus on the pain 
The only thing that's real 
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting 
Try to kill it all away 
But I remember everything

What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns 
Upon my liar's chair 
Full of broken thoughts 
I cannot repair 
Beneath the stains of time 
The feelings disappear 
You are someone else 
I am still right here

What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt

If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way_

Okay, it's not really a thought. This song just keeps playing through my head. The Johnny Cash version.


----------



## Xenacat

I need to get out of my current relationship.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Xenacat said:


> I need to get out of my current relationship.


What? Why? :frown2:

I thought I had read a recent post where he treated you well?


----------



## BAH

#5.5


----------



## millenniumman75

It turned out to be a nice day, albeit cold. I can actually see peeks of sun....first time in over a week!


----------



## Cyan22

I hope I find a silver lining. Really, I do.


----------



## jsgt

Will you marry me?


----------



## KelsKels

When will this headache go away? I didn't even drink that much.


----------



## harrison

millenniumman75 said:


> You need a rosary.
> 
> That's:
> 
> Holy _Mary_, Mother of God
> Pray for us sinners....


Thanks John, I need a lot more than a rosary mate.


----------



## Kevin001

@dontwaitupforme got permabanned?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> @*dontwaitupforme* got permabanned?


Yeah, it seems there was another porn thread posted earlier today.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, it seems there was another porn thread posted earlier today.


:wtf I'm on here literally like 14hrs a day. It would be just my luck to miss it, smh. I wish her well.


----------



## Xenacat

DiscardYourFear said:


> What? Why? :frown2:
> 
> I thought I had read a recent post where he treated you well?


I'm bad, that's a different relationship! :shock


----------



## calichick

Sometimes, I feel inadequate. Sometimes, I feel so anxious, that I feel disgusting, nauseous and sick of being me. Shortness of breath, racing thoughts, panic, much like what I'm experiencing now. Sometimes I feel like I don't know what the f*** I'm doing and if I'm making the right decisions and if there is some relief, or rather some clarity just around the corner.

Usually when I am depressed, and fidgety and worrisome, my self-image deteriorates rapidly.

I have not felt good about myself, truly sure about myself..in a long while. I feel like pieces of me are slowly starting to vanish and I am having a hard time seeing the real me. I'm seeing a distorted vision of myself through what is years of mind-numbing work, lack of direction, dependence and anxiety.

Here's to a clearer 2016.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

god i'm pathetic and boring.

i need to do stuff.

tomorrow i'll get my lazy *** out the door to go for a walk around the block. futilely attempt to explore superficially deep thoughts. look weird while doing it. nice.

i'll try and analyze how i feel during this little adventure and mold the findings into some kind of intelligible form of semi-abstract written/verbal communication.

i sure would like to fit in, after all.


----------



## pinkkawaii

What will become of me?


----------



## euphoria04

Drinking alcohol is always conducive to getting a terrible night's sleep *sigh*


----------



## sweetSacrifice

I'm just a horrible machine! Mass producing **** and waste!


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Xenacat said:


> I'm bad, that's a different relationship! :shock


Bad as in naughty?

Do tell! >

:wink2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm the type of person who can be given the option of an opportunity that suites me perfectly & remain thinking about everything that can go wrong instead of what could go right


----------



## millenniumman75

After a record warm December, I don't remember seeing so many birds flying before sunset on January 2nd. I feel bad that they may have been confused by our warm weather. I know we were.


----------



## LostinReverie

Did you know this junkyard slave isn't even old enough to shave, but he can use the Force, they say. Do you see him hitting on the Queen? Though he's just nine and she's fourteen. Yeah, he's probably gonna marry her someday. Well, I know he built C-3PO and I've heard how fast his pod can go and we were broke, it's true, so we made a wager or two. He was a prepubescent flyin' ace and the minute Jabba started off that race, well, I knew who would win first place. Oh yes, it was our boy.


----------



## Memories of Silence

You never hear of anyone putting toothpaste in the fridge, and if it was cold, it would probably feel like it cleaned your teeth better.


----------



## unemployment simulator

its getting so expensive to go out drinking. over £5 for a pint in some pubs, and these places aren't even that posh. young people aren't going to be able to afford it one day, then all the nightlife culture will gradually dry up as less people see it as a viable way to go to live entertainment or socialise.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> Did you know this junkyard slave isn't even old enough to shave, but he can use the Force, they say. Do you see him hitting on the Queen? Though he's just nine and she's fourteen. Yeah, he's probably gonna marry her someday. Well, I know he built C-3PO and I've heard how fast his pod can go and we were broke, it's true, so we made a wager or two. He was a prepubescent flyin' ace and the minute Jabba started off that race, well, I knew who would win first place. Oh yes, it was our boy.


Oh my, this here Anakin guy, maybe Vader someday later now he's just a small fry. He left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye, saying "Soon I'm gonna be a Jedi, soon I'm gonna be a Jedi".


----------



## BAH

2 More Weeks


----------



## LostinReverie

DiscardYourFear said:


> Oh my, this here Anakin guy, maybe Vader someday later now he's just a small fry. He left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye, saying "Soon I'm gonna be a Jedi, soon I'm gonna be a Jedi".


You finished my thoughts! You know me better than I thought!


----------



## millenniumman75

******************
** 130,000th post! **
******************


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Day one of a month long detox and the beers I wanted arrive to tease me


----------



## unemployment simulator

the presidents car, wow that is one tough automobile!


----------



## calichick

One of my friends turned on me today.

I don't know what to think anymore, or who to trust.

Feel like the more years and experience someone has under their belt makes them more of a giant a**hole in terms of manipulation.

That some of the most innocent hearts, are ones not out for money or status because they haven't tasted it yet. They live a blissful ignorance and trust others freely and speak what they think not what others want to hear.

Feel like a lot of the older people I am surrounded by are jaded by life and our commingling happens to be the unfortunate consequence of circumstantial despair.

I hope that I am making the right decision.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Ladysoul

^_^ my antisocialness is on fleek


----------



## NerdlySquared

Being back at work after a long break is more tireing than I was expecting, hopefully I can get back into the groove soon


----------



## calichick

I had a dream last night that I was on an interview in a foreign country. It was in a villa type space. The interviewer was this handsome English man and we were sitting side by side in a very compact room. This man was being very forward with me, touching me and feeling me and letting me know that he wants to f*** me. It was everything I needed in that moment.

It's just ironic because today, I get a message from this English guy at my work who I know but only chatted with a few times last month but who didn't even say bye to me when he went back to his country.

I thought it was odd because I thought he was pretty cute when I met him and we talked a few times but upon his departure, he said bye to everyone else but me (and the guy next to me- on my side) and it reminded me when this other person I knew used to leave me out..."purposely".

I am very desolate.


----------



## Elad

Going to listen to this song at least once a day in a vain attempt at positivty on the low days, hopefully give a reason to keep breathing.






we're all gonna make it. alone or not.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> Going to listen to this song at least once a day in a vain attempt at positivty on the low days, hopefully give a reason to keep breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're all gonna make it. alone or not.


How's it going 'ole boy? I haven't seen you around in a bit.

Birds flying high you know how I feel?
Sun in the sky you know how I feel?
Reeds drifting on by, you know how I feel.
It's a new day, it's a new dawn, it's a new life for me, and I'm feeling good...

That used to be my song back in the day...


----------



## knightofdespair

calichick said:


> I had a dream last night that I was on an interview in a foreign country. It was in a villa type space. The interviewer was this handsome English man and we were sitting side by side in a very compact room. This man was being very forward with me, touching me and feeling me and letting me know that he wants to f*** me. It was everything I needed in that moment.


Did it have a couch?


----------



## Elad

@calichick I'm alive and currently moving, trying to get used to life as an asymmetrical elf boy. What about yourself old sport?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

millenniumman75 said:


> ******************
> ** 130,000th post! **
> ******************


niiiiiiiiiiiice lol


----------



## calichick

knightofdespair said:


> Did it have a couch?


It had a loveseat.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> @calichick I'm alive and currently moving, trying to get used to life as an asymmetrical elf boy. What about yourself old sport?


I'm alive and barely moving.


----------



## unemployment simulator

those rip off psp electronic devices, I wonder if the people from china who came up with "pcp station" even know what pcp is and is like. :lol


----------



## eveningbat

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> the presidents car, wow that is one tough automobile!


Oh, this is cool!


----------



## eveningbat

PlayerOffGames said:


>


How beautiful. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## knightofdespair

calichick said:


> It had a loveseat.


I think I've had the same dream lol...


----------



## unemployment simulator

eveningbat said:


> Oh, this is cool!


pretty sweet ride, imagine it cost a fortune!


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> I'm alive and barely moving.


That's great then, well, better than the opposite at least. Hope you can start moving freely soon because its a new day, its a.. yeah you get it.

Could be like Uma Thurman in kill bill vol.1 wiggling her toes for 13 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> That's great then, well, better than the opposite at least. Hope you can start moving freely soon because its a new day, its a.. yeah you get it.
> 
> Could be like Uma Thurman in kill bill vol.1 wiggling her toes for 13 hours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a good point Elad.


----------



## Elad

calichick said:


> That's a good point Elad.


All gonna make it.






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, another two people who have taken leave of their senses.

What else is new for 2016?


----------



## coeur_brise

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay, another two people who have taken leave of their senses.
> 
> What else is new for 2016?


I left my senses back in 2015 too. Well, not exactly. Days into 2016 is when I lost them. :/ #problems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Let it end


----------



## harrison

I think I should probably see a doctor.


----------



## calichick

I hate it when you think you'll never meet another person who is like him.


----------



## RestlessNative

I just ate a malteaser and it tasted strange and I think it was poisonous and I might die.


----------



## bad baby

RestlessNative said:


> I just ate a malteaser and it tasted strange and I think it was poisonous and I might die.


death by malteser.

totally worth it.


----------



## RestlessNative

bad baby said:


> death by malteser.
> 
> totally worth it.


I guess it would be a good way to go, I mean, I ate the whole packet and it tasted fine, it was just the last one that tasted really bizarre. So it'll end on a slightly bum note but still.

Wait I'm still here.


----------



## LostinReverie

When I came home, I somehow got that Splish Splash song in my head, then I sat down to count my pills and I was still in the singing mood, so I started on one of my faves, Carrying the Banner from one of my favorite movies. So I asked Tucker whether he wanted to listen to the oldies or newsies, and upon hearing myself say it, I laughed out loud for a minute straight. I was that ****ing hilarious.


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> When I came home, I somehow got that Splish Splash song in my head, then I sat down to count my pills I was still in the singing mood, so I started on one of my faves, Carrying the Banner from one of my favorite movies. So I asked Tucker whether he wanted to listen to the oldies or newsies, and upon hearing myself say it, I laughed out loud for a minute straight. I was that ****ing hilarious.


You're...so.....you lmao. Sometimes I think you've been dipped in silly sauce. Don't ever change 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> You're...so.....you lmao. Sometimes I think you've been dipped in silly sauce. Don't ever change
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


OMFW, please dip me in silly sauce!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

TenYears said:


> You're...so.....you lmao. Sometimes I think you've been dipped in silly sauce. Don't ever change
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G





LostInReverie said:


> OMFW, please dip me in silly sauce!!!!


Careful.......he puts that **** on everything :spit.


----------



## Kevin001

Why don't I get quote notifications from certain people? Its been like that since I've joined. I'm guessing its just some glitch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don't British politicians have better things to do than debate banning Trump from entering?


----------



## hoddesdon

I do not have to come here and be insulted - I can go almost anywhere and be insulted.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> Why don't I get quote notifications from certain people? Its been like that since I've joined. I'm guessing its just some glitch.


Nah, I've quoted you a billion times. When I quote you and I comment on your quotes, tho...what we say....it become scribed into stone, for the billions of masses after us to read and to worship and to chant...so....takes a bit of time....they're just in awe....it will show up...after a while...

:wink2:

:grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> Nah, I've quoted you a billion times. When I quote you and I comment on your quotes, tho...what we say....it become scribed into stone, for the billions of masses after us to read and to worship and to chant...so....takes a bit of time....they're just in awe....it will show up...after a while...
> 
> :wink2:
> 
> :grin2:


I've been having strange nonexistent notifications too. I just stumble upon the post of someone quoting me, and I'm like :wtf? Why didn't I get a notification for that?


----------



## calichick

I believe in new beginnings.


----------



## Ape

Is my life ever really going to change dramatically again? I know that life is full of change...but do I have it in me to make a big change again, and get out of this terrible grave I have dug myself into?


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> Nah, I've quoted you a billion times. When I quote you and I comment on your quotes, tho...what we say....it become scribed into stone, for the billions of masses after us to read and to worship and to chant...so....takes a bit of time....they're just in awe....it will show up...after a while...


:lol



LostInReverie said:


> I've been having strange nonexistent notifications too. I just stumble upon the post of someone quoting me, and I'm like :wtf? Why didn't I get a notification for that?


:stu


----------



## Amphoteric

Cute smilies!


----------



## millenniumman75

No rest for the weary.


----------



## jsgt

Just ruined a perfectly good salad with too much ranch dressing. :cry


----------



## millenniumman75

Never a dull moment in 2016, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Unibroue La Resolution is such a beautiful beer, glad it arrived today. Also hoping this Innis & Gunn Wheat Beer is solid as well


----------



## TenYears

Oh ffs. She's not Ms. Right. For sure. But she could me Ms. RightNow. But...


I just don't think so. I see a morning after full of regrets. I see a morning after she and I drink too much wine, me stumbling around to find my clothes, to leave, and awkward silences and she lives in my apartment complex, ffs.

*sigh*

I really don't think it's a good idea.

No.


It's not a good idea.

No. I said no, dammit. No. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## Elad

Don't trust a mirror.

Serious, what you see in the mirror is not what others see, you appear far more symmetrical. Same goes for photos in a mirror.

If you want the real you turn on cam or get a mirror at an angle to another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gthopia94

For some reason or another, I just have this urge to start a cult. :group. I just feel so damn lonely with no social life.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My 18th birthday is in a bit over a week...... I still have no idea what I'm going to do that day. I kinda want to get drunk just because I can but even if I did it'd just be weird.... The only people I have to drink with are my family members and my brother's Annoying Friends™. I certainly don't want to go to a pub. I don't have any friends to invite to my 'party'. Guess I could have a pathetic party by myself and get drunk while watching otherwise meh inducing comedy videos and scrolling through extra hilarious dank memes. A̶n̶d̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶p̶p̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶e̶r̶t̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶c̶u̶t̶e̶,̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶r̶t̶,̶ ̶p̶u̶n̶n̶y̶ ̶s̶k̶e̶l̶e̶t̶o̶n̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶d̶r̶u̶n̶k̶e̶n̶ ̶a̶n̶g̶s̶t̶. Sounds fun.


----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> My 18th birthday is in a bit over a week...... I still have no idea what I'm going to do that day. I kinda want to get drunk just because I can but even if I did it'd just be weird.... The only people I have to drink with are my family members and my brother's Annoying Friends™. I certainly don't want to go to a pub. I don't have any friends to invite to my 'party'. Guess I could have a pathetic party by myself and get drunk while watching otherwise meh inducing comedy videos and scrolling through extra hilarious dank memes. A̶n̶d̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶p̶p̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶e̶r̶t̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶c̶u̶t̶e̶,̶ ̶s̶h̶o̶r̶t̶,̶ ̶p̶u̶n̶n̶y̶ ̶s̶k̶e̶l̶e̶t̶o̶n̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶d̶r̶u̶n̶k̶e̶n̶ ̶a̶n̶g̶s̶t̶. Sounds fun.


My birthday is coming up soon too, and I actually have a day off, but I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it. The few people that I feel comfortable enough to make plans with are probably all working that day. Why do birthdays have to be a thing? I'm at that point in life where I'm starting to dread turning one year older and telling people my age (>_<)


----------



## Kevin001

ABC Family changed its named to Freeform? Since when?


----------



## calichick

I love SAS.

SAS has been through practically everything with me since 18-19.

Through boredom, through frustration, through pure bliss, through self-realization, through struggles, heartache, confusion. Everything.

It's like an emotional rock for me. People come and go, places change, but SAS...

Always there...

It's like the best friend I never had.


----------



## knightofdespair

gthopia94 said:


> For some reason or another, I just have this urge to start a cult. :group. I just feel so damn lonely with no social life.


http://www.cc.com/episodes/dnxqjn/review-cult--perfect-body-season-2-ep-204


----------



## Blue Dino

I have long forgotten about my signature. Just noticing it again now, I really do have to embrace and live my days by it. :lol :sigh


----------



## McFly

The Rams are coming back to LA! :boogie The news pointed out the other night the rise in property cost in Inglewood. A car wash near the proposed stadium sold for 800k a couple years ago...and just sold recently for 25 Million $$$. At least the team won't be out in the sticks or in the valley, so that'll be easy travel to see NFL games.


----------



## LostinReverie

My cat is such an attention ***** he literally sticks his butt right in my face if I ignore his attempts to be pet. 

Nobody likes to be force-cuddled, Malachi :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> "Kill V. Maim" is written from the perspective of Al Pacino in The Godfather Pt II. Except he's a vampire who can switch gender and travel through space.


XD this is the best concept ever.


----------



## Aribeth

wish I could hibernate for months


----------



## rdrr

Arsene Wenger, a great personality.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I don't work for the next three days.
What is there to do?


----------



## millenniumman75

I am getting a glancing blow with this next snowstorm, huh?


----------



## Elad

reading so much fantasy stuff has made me realise I really want to ride a horse.

feeling very vanilla sky right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Its funny how Ebola just up and vanished. It was a crisis one week gone the next.


----------



## jsgt

I really wish there was a blizzard non stop with temps in the upper 20s, but have all the snow/ice magically disappear when I have to drive somewhere. Jealous of the east coasters about to get hit by the big snow storm. :cry


----------



## catcharay

How can ppl run far distances, it's inconceivable and amazing to me. My sister recently mentioned her 6km daily runs as a commitment to losing weight fast. Even with added motivation I don't think I could endure that. Short burst hill runs will have to be my thing, actually did 10 runs up which I'm proud of. Made me feel like crumbling in the 5 mins doing it than a 35 min walk could do.


----------



## eveningbat

The grapefruit I have eaten was fiery.:wink2::yes


----------



## LostinReverie

Will you be my friend?


----------



## Jesuszilla

I have been watching Supergirl and it's not a bad show but they take way too many shots at "privileged white men" I'm not sure if it's a running joke or what. I'm not even white and I ended up feeling offended by the number of shots they take a white guys.


----------



## McFly

They showed replays from the spanish broadcast of the Broncos Patriots game and the game commentators sounded like rabid dogs shouting at the top of their lungs on each play :lol. I wish I was fluent in spanish because that would be more exciting to watch.

It was like this but three hours of yelling:


----------



## millenniumman75

Did I already pay my credit card bill?


----------



## Jesuszilla

Deanna Troi from the old Star Trek show was reallllllllllyyyyyyy hot she's got a super sexy voice as well


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Hooray, my 401k had positive earnings last quarter (it lost money last time)


----------



## Ckg2011

I love Google Maps. :yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

They're playing the popcorn song. I like the popcorn song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My shower gel is lemon scented and makes me want to eat lemon cheesecake whenever I shower now..


----------



## Kevin001

Man I miss a lot of users here. I feel like I've been abandoned. Its like a trend here. I get close to a few users then they leave, then I get close to some new users then they leave, and repeat. Its like seasons, I feel like I'm in season 6 or something.


----------



## Ladysoul

wow eerythings annoying the crap out of me today.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Hooray, my 401k had positive earnings last quarter (it lost money last time)


Welcome to January :fall


----------



## ShatteredGlass

school starts tomorrow

suffer time is near :^)


----------



## Barakiel

There's a few simple things I'd like to do so I can feel productive, like reading a book out loud for only 5 minutes. but I've been procrastinating on that for 2 or 3 days now. :blank Not sure if my anxiety/depression combo hell is to blame, or if I'm just that lazy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> There's a few simple things I'd like to do so I can feel productive, like reading a book out loud for only 5 minutes. but I've been procrastinating on that for 2 or 3 days now. :blank Not sure if my anxiety/depression combo hell is to blame, or if I'm just that lazy.


Laziness and mental depression pretty much go hand in hand. I think a big reason I'm so lazy and perpetually unmotivated is because of my depression and ADD. I struggle a lot with simple things like that too. Simple things become strenuous tasks, blown out of proportion by anxiety, and the motivation to perform said tasks is undermined by the chronic lack of motivation that depression generally causes.

As for advice relating to your present procrastination on reading the book, remember that 5 minutes is not a long time. In an hour, '5 minutes' goes by 12 times. Set aside all of your distractions, if possible, eg, If you have any chores, carry them out. Once you start reading, you might end up really enjoying it; but you'll only know once you try.


----------



## TenYears

If I got rid of my demons, I'd lose my angels.
~Tennessee Williams


She wore her darkness like some girls wear a little black dress
~JW


----------



## Cyan22

Pulling an all-nighter might be a good idea for this. I have four subjects to finish before the deadline, and I really don't like my chances of getting them all done in one day (because that's how much time i'll have left tomorrow), so the extra hours through the night would help turn things around. 

On the other hand, i've never been good at staying up past 3am :blank


----------



## LostinReverie

Slept with a cute guy last night


----------



## Araminta

wtf are you doing mang


----------



## LostinReverie

you forgot the o


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol when you're on the train and you overhear people talking and one person asks a question and you know the answer and they just keep guessing and it's like ahhhh.

She got it in the end though (myxomatosis) phew.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a nap.


----------



## jsgt

Logged into OKC out of boredom and felt even more bored and depressed looking at profiles. Good grief, it never fails to make me feel like a kid compared to these people. Friends, traveling, family gatherings, expensive dinners, fine wines, ect... They're all foreign to me. I truly have no chance at any type of a relationship with a "normal" person. I feel so far behind it's not even funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> About Time
> 
> When Tim Lake (Domhnall Gleeson) is 21, his father (Bill Nighy) tells him a secret: The men in their family can travel through time. Although he can't change history, Tim resolves to improve his life by getting a girlfriend. He meets Mary (Rachel McAdams)


Wait what? Wasn't she starring in the Time Travellers wife film adaptation? Will she be dating Doctor Who soon? That's got to be the weirdest typecasting I've seen yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This week...this life...


----------



## Crisigv

What a small world.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I find this line is very applicable to life in general;






i'm not a member of the mafia, for the record. I don't mean it literally.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If God or Gods exist I'm only going to ask it or them one question when the time comes..."what is me or was it everyone else?". I expect no satisfaction from the answer but surely one question is fair after a lifetime


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
* 131,000th thread! *
*****************


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sooo now that I'm 18, are you guys gonna let me into the 18+ section now?


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get off my seat and get ready to eat, but I just ran six miles and I don't think I can get up out of this chair :lol


----------



## Elad

haven't spent many nights alone here yet so when I kept hearing metal scrape noises outside by window at 2am so I went out to investigate with broom in hand ready to swing like Joaquin Phoenix in Signs. 

nothing to see so I head back inside and hear it again. freeze in place with an internal o sh- and the noises keep coming. I'm getting freaked out grabbing air freshener googling to see if it'll work as a mace substitute. I'm a skinny white boy and i need all the help I can get.

wait by door for the next noise and rush outside making myself a prime candidate for a good stabbing but ready maybe scream and wake the neighbors up. 

and what do I find?

little beady eyes and face of a hedgehog frozen still staring at me, reminds of those games of hide and seek as a kid where you hide in plain sight and try to go full mime mode but it never works. the noises where just his bristles against the fence while he wiggled underneath between gardens.

so the moral of this story is there is no moral go read a book or do something instead of reading this trash you beautiful pleb.


----------



## unemployment simulator

"I heard you say once that a lie is sweet in the beginning and bitter in the end, and truth is bitter in the beginning, and sweet in the end," 
"I have been meditating, but I don't have the experiences people report from the drug ecstasy. Is the drug like the lie, and meditation the truth? Or am I missing something that could really help me?"


----------



## Zaac

You know, for a parent, you're kind of a dick. As a person in general, you're a dick.


----------



## millenniumman75

You know it is bad when you see the following headline....

*St. Peter Church*: NO EVENING BINGO


----------



## TenYears

I wonder what happened to that girl at work. Bridgette. She hasn't been to work in, like, six weeks so I seriously doubt she's coming back. I mean, she could have turned into one of those part-timers that turned into one of those "I'll work whenever I feel like it" part-timers. But my boss is getting rid of those, and fast. It's possible though. And she did get hurt on the job, she needed some time to recover I'm sure. 

I made a bunch of posts about her a while ago. She kind of helped me realize how often I was making assumptions about people without realizing it, and how I have this tendency to sum people up in two seconds and then find a reason (whether real or imaginary) to mistrust them, without even giving them a chance.


Anyways she used to cause my anxiety to go through the roof for reasons I've already gone into. And I got over it, and realized she's actually very cool, she's really awesome, and we started to ask to work together and we talked quite a bit through the day a few times and now she's gone.

Of course. Should I really be surprised it would turn out any other way?


----------



## millenniumman75

@TenYears - I have been fighting similar assumptions, even today.

I don't want to get into work details, but I think some decisions my manager made years ago are coming back to haunt him today - resource-wise.

I feel like I am carrying the burden of way too many these days.


----------



## Equity

I have come to regard you all as people I have read the posts of.


----------



## Kevin001

No SAS newsletter this month? :um


----------



## millenniumman75

Two hour nap tonight - good thing I worked from home.


----------



## millenniumman75

Post #131313

What do I make of that?


----------



## KelsKels

Time goes by so fast.. its unfair and it gives me anxiety. Seconds keep wasting away and they add up to years quickly.


----------



## LostinReverie

The elevator opens with four or so people in it who aren't getting off and my heart sinks. I really don't want to, but I'm halfway inside already and so I cling to the only side of the wall open. The elevator rises and we all wait quietly as civilized people do when I hear a loud, clear voice say "I'm sorry, I didn't quite get that," from my bag. Oh dear God, why!?


----------



## McFly

Love these dare devils


----------



## unemployment simulator

although ive met and chatted with some really cool,humble or nice people in their late teens early 20s, it seems there is a higher pencentage of jaded guys who have this inflexible rigid aggressive outlook in that age range,they think they know everything about the world and are cocky and arrogant with their beliefs and dont take the time to consider things, instead making kneejerk judegements and harming those around them. they dont even consider that other people may have been there themselves once as a teenager, ive seen it so much, seeing people go through that stage and come out the other side a better person is great to witness though, its like they reached a point where they look at themselves and realise they need to learn some humility,tolerance,acceptance and understanding, its like they finally get it and think "why was I like that to so many people? if only I understood and dealt with my own problems instead of hating people out of jealousy", its the ones that never get it though I feel most sorry for. thats gotta be a terrible way to live. they can do better.


----------



## bad baby

dear diary,

spent the day in a small seaside town in hiroshima, walked around until i got blisters on me feet, rode the cable car - apart from me it was filled with couples. i feel like at this rate i'm gonna be single for the whole year. everywhere i go they're selling valentines day stuff. gee thanks. it's as if it's not already depressing enough that i have no one to spend my birthday with X(

27 is a magic number though, isn't it


----------



## Elad

Those feelings when you finish a book/show with a romance plot and come crashing back down to earth remembering you dont have a love life and probably never will.










Lmao at how normal feeling hollow/dead inside is at this point. 2016 is going to be ****ing fantastic.


----------



## LostinReverie

Rats lack the ability to vomit


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> Love these dare devils


OMG - panic attack! :afr


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I hate celebrity news and gossip, but... Taylor Swift/Calvin Harris are ****ing adorable and I hope they move in and get married and have a ton of babies.


----------



## McFly

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - panic attack! :afr


If the building was angled better that'd make an awesome slide.


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> If the building was angled better that'd make an awesome slide.


Now this is full-fledged fear!


----------



## McFly

Jelly fish aquariums? Yes please

http://www.jellyfishart.com/


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Today I got asked to do something illegal at work :afr I refused and it was no big deal, and I doubt it's ever going to come up again that I refused, but still, that was so awkward and scary how casually I was asked. I knew I was going to say no but I wasn't sure how so I just kinda stared at the paper until she asked if that was a problem......yeah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is the weed in California so much better than everywhere else? That junk I got in Washington barely did sh*t and they were trying to pass it along as top shelf.


----------



## Elad

Hedgehog living in my/neighbours gardens is starting to get annoying. Can always hear him scraping under the bottom of the corrugated iron fence which is rusted just enough for him to get through. Tonight I hear him going pretty hard so I check it out and hes stuck under there, it seems hes getting fatter since he didn't have this issue last week.

So now its almost midnight and I'm trying to bend a bigger hole in the fence with some pliers since I can't think of anything else. I'm sure the neighbors think I'm a well adjusted individual and totally not a serial killer.

Its annoying because the instinct of a hedgehog is to just lay there staring at you in the light and do nothing, so they guy is giving me nothing to work with. Just have to hope I hear a scrape one the outside lights are off and hes gone. 

**** I love hedgehogs though.


----------



## Kevin001

So I'm at this store and I see this chick that has this "reserved" look about her. I hear her mom say don't you think you could work in the customer service section and the girl goes no I'm scared of talking on the phone. The mom and the nearest cashier was like what........the girl gets mad at her mom saying I thought you knew this already mom. In my head I was thinking hey a fellow SAer maybe I should go talk to her and let her know she is not alone. But I decided not to it would of been hella awkward.


----------



## BAH

Error 101


----------



## mattmc

Social interactions are an infinite cycle of...

How do I respond to that? Or, what should I do? Oh wait, did I say or do the wrong thing? Did I f*** it up?

That's it. On and on until the end of time.


----------



## calichick

Goal #1: Stop Obsessing
Goal #2: Be Happy
Goal #3: Get rid of the negative, AWFUL influences in my life
Goal #4: Learn to let loose and have fun
Goal #5: Realize that it's OK to not have it all figured out


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Goal #1: Stop Obsessing
> Goal #2: Be Happy
> Goal #3: Get rid of the negative, AWFUL influences in my life
> Goal #4: Learn to let loose and have fun
> Goal #5: Realize that it's OK to not have it all figured out


Look who's back. I haven't seen you around lately. I thought maybe you found "Mr. Right" and ditched this place for good. Nice to see you post again .


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Look who's back. I haven't seen you around lately. I thought maybe you found "Mr. Right" and ditched this place for good. Nice to see you post again .


Ey Kevin, thanks...yea I moved and got a new job and been slowly getting out there more socially so things have been quite hectic lately.

How have things been going for you?


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Ey Kevin, thanks...yea I moved and got a new job and been slowly getting out there more socially so things have been quite hectic lately.
> 
> How have things been going for you?


Congrats on the move and new job. Me? Just trying to get to the point you used to be at, lol. I'm slowly gaining confidence and putting myself out there more and more.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats on the move and new job. Me? Just trying to get to the point you used to be at, lol. I'm slowly gaining confidence and putting myself out there more and more.


Good for you, keep taking small steps to come out of your comfort zone.


----------



## McFly

Was driving home and spotted an old 90s tube tv curbside, remote on top. Figured I give it a chance and what do ya know, the thing works fine. It looks tiny compared to my HDTV, measured it as a 27". That's the same size we had as a kid and I remember it being much larger when I was young.

I was interested in getting one for playing old nintendo and sega games because they look better in SD, but now the old game systems are expensive due to the retro revival. I think I'll hook up my media player and watch some Friends and Seinfeld on the set for a throwback.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

watching columbo with my parents :smile2:


----------



## BAH

None of your business


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy how a nice set of teeth improves your chances of "succeeding".


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> Its crazy how a nice set of teeth improves your chances of "succeeding".


Nice teeth are an indication of wealth, as you're able to afford good dental care.


----------



## millenniumman75

My teeth are at #3 out of 12 from bright to dark. I don't have to use whitening stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

He got banned? :sus I wish the kid the best.


----------



## Crisigv

boh  :con :lol


----------



## Batcat

Man how amazing would it be to live as a completely asexual and aromantic schizoid without mental illness. How do I apply for a brain transplant?

Interacting with every person who's wanting to take advantage of you and you'd be like:


----------



## LostinReverie

Batcat said:


> Man how amazing would it be to live as a completely asexual and aromantic schizoid without mental illness. How do I apply for a brain transplant?
> 
> Interacting with every person who's wanting to take advantage of you and you'd be like:


Dude, if you find out, let me know.


----------



## LostinReverie

@McFly

Please say something to me, I miss you


----------



## millenniumman75

Batcat said:


> Man how amazing would it be to live as a completely asexual and aromantic schizoid without mental illness. How do I apply for a brain transplant?
> 
> Interacting with every person who's wanting to take advantage of you and you'd be like:


He looks like he could use a warm jacket.


----------



## TenYears

In 2014 almost 16 million adults had at least one major depressive episode within the last year. That was almost 7% of all adults in the United States, ffs.

http://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/statistics/prevalence/major-depression-among-adults.shtml

And I still can't get drugs that effectively fight off depression or anxiety from my psychiatrist. He still gives me that "you just need to man up and get over it" look (and talk) when I see him. And the psychiatrist before him, and the one before him, and the one before him.....

Ffs man. Something's got to change. I really shouldn't have to research what I think might work on me, because I cannot get scripts from my docs to help me. I shouldn't have to play doctor, on myself. Because....oh....Idk...let me think about this for a sec....there are doctors that have already gone to medical school that are supposed to help me with this. Hah. There's an idea.

How come I can go to a doctor (last week) for a broken foot and a sprained ankle and ask for meds, and be given them within fifteen minutes....but at the same time I've had mental illnesses that have haunted me for my entire life and I can't get the meds I need, or that work.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Uh oh, it's snowing faster now.


----------



## Charmander

That scary moment when you see your forum age move up to 22. I want to be 10 again!


----------



## McFly

Kevin001 said:


> He got banned? :sus I wish the kid the best.


Who?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Charmander said:


> That scary moment when you see your forum age move up to 22. I want to be 10 again!


You're still 21 in my SAS timezone, haha.


----------



## Charmander

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You're still 21 in my SAS timezone, haha.


That makes me feel a bit younger. :b


----------



## Kevin001

McFly said:


> Who?


 @impedido10


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Did I do something good for once? Shucks, thanks!


----------



## McFly

Kevin001 said:


> @impedido10


lol...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> lol...


Why is that a "lol..."?

I don't think I've ever seen that username before.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need earplugs. This weed is loud.


----------



## Aribeth

OMG THIS PIZZA WAS SO GOOD !!!! x


----------



## jsgt

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Why is that a "lol..."?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen that username before.


I loled at Mcflys lol because he's right. That kid was a troll and tried to fuk up serious threads with stupid comments.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> He got banned? :sus I wish the kid the best.





McFly said:


> Who?





Kevin001 said:


> @*impedido10*





McFly said:


> lol...


He's just in timeout right now.


----------



## millenniumman75

I'm sorry, but I am not into kinky boots, extensions, or Toronto in the winter. I have snow here right now.


----------



## TenYears

Hah.


I know two SASers just became an SAS couple (maybe for the second time).


*sigh*


Ffs man. Ffs.


----------



## Nicole G

Maybe I should stop getting a medium size English Toffee from Tim Hortons, I can never drink it all and always save the rest for the next day. hmmm.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

So yesterday was a big day, 21 hours to be exact including work and a live performance from a band last night. The show was incredible and lived up to every expectation imaginable, even though I was tired and resorted to caffeine use for the first time in many many months.

I ended up getting home about 12.30am. My ears and brain were buzzing but it was a pleasant kind of buzzing. I promptly made myself some food, went to bed and pretty much fell asleep ASAP without waking once for 6 hours, not even for a drink.

So I eventually wake with the sun in my eyes, I'm tired as all hell and my mouth is shriveled from sheer dryness as my dehydrated hand reaches for the drink bottle with no lid. I take a couple of sips and keep it in my hand as I'm still thirsty, but I end up falling back to sleep instead. A few moments later I wake up because I have dropped it all down the front of me and it soaked into my sheets and mattress. ****ing hell. There was no way I was going back to sleep after that, I had to change my pyjamas and open up the windows just to get it to dry. Nice one J-Dawg.


----------



## Crisigv

He doesn't want to talk to me anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Discovery of the week - Mentos Peppermint mints. I was using Altoids before but these are sugar free and I couldn't find Altoids peppermint in sugar free. With dahbeetus you can't affiord to eat sugar like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm actually questioning my memory of something that happened as a kid...it's weird when you're suddenly unsure of your own recollections


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> Discovery of the week - Mentos Peppermint mints. I was using Altoids before but these are sugar free and I couldn't find Altoids peppermint in sugar free. With dahbeetus you can't affiord to eat sugar like that.












I burned an Altoid once - during the 3 1/2 day outage from Hurricane Ike. It was fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> That scary moment when you see your forum age move up to 22. I want to be 10 again!


 It's OK. In ten more years you won't even care anymore. I forget my age half the time. It's scary when you have to do the math to remember how old you are. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Watching Robert Peston program on Chinese economic slow down/debt bubble. 70% strolling around looking like an ex Brit pop band member 10% photos of random British politicians with important Chinese people, 10% Robert Peston decides to go shopping and needs an excuse in documentary so talks about how people in China need to spend more money. At one point I'm pretty sure David Cameron slapped some dude on the *** that can be another 10%. These percentages aren't correct.

Robert Peston 'isn't there a risk though that if there is a great Chinese shock that all we're doing is making ourselves more vulnerable to that shock'

George Osborne 'nah bruv, London has to be the centre of global finance.'

Robert Peston: 'the chancellor points to Chinese promises of putting big money into Britain, to show that his golden age is real, but the closer we stand to China the more we'll feel the shocks as good times turn bad.'

Charlene Chu Senior partner, Autonomous Research - pessimistic economist woman with bob cut hair. I think there's something about block fringes and pessimism, I have that infection too: 'All the governments are in fairy land, we're all doomed.'

George Osborne 'lolz don't underestimate China dude'

'dramatic speech by Robert Peston'

oh my god, It's not just me then :lol:










http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03j4v8g

'I took her to a supermarket. I don't know why but I had to start it somewhere, so it started there.'

This documentary would be a lot more entertaining in my mind, but maybe a bit less factual. I kind of want to make a video to Common people with clips but. Why would I do that.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's OK. In ten more years you won't even care anymore. I forget my age half the time. It's scary when you have to do the math to remember how old you are. :lol


Yep I've heard from a lot of people that you stop caring so much after a while. I'm certain that will happen eventually!


----------



## huh

Why not in Nebraska?


----------



## AussiePea

"You cannot reason someone out of a belief they did not reason themselves into"

I like that.


----------



## TenYears

One of my best friends, one of my ex-gf's daughters just shared some pics of her newest baby boy on fb. He is really cute. And she is such a good mom. Just like her mom was.


----------



## Orb

So I went jogging earlier this evening and I thought it unusual that a decent looking Sony LCD TV was lying on its back on the sidewalk. Until I jogged another 1/2 mile and there was _another_ (older, smaller) Sony TV also lying on its back on the sidewalk.


----------



## Orb

TenYears said:


> I know two SASers just became an SAS couple (maybe for the second time)


What is this sorcery you speak of? :eek 
And how do I get a bottle ?


----------



## McFly

Why must onion rings have to taste so good and be bad for you at the same time?


----------



## AussiePea

I was bored last night and designed a toilet roll holder since our purchased one broke #secretlyproud


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> I was bored last night and designed a toilet roll holder since our purchased one broke #secretlyproud


You can use that for other rolls or even a towel drying rack.


----------



## LostinReverie

I need friends. Real, legitimate friends. I don't care if they're online or not. I have absolutely no support system. I need people I can talk to at least 3-4 times a week. 

Where do I submit this demand?


----------



## Cyan22

_Only then am I calm_


----------



## TenYears

Oh ffs.


----------



## Crisigv

What's the point in trying to be happy and gain confidence? How would that change anything? I will always have SA, and that's what holds me back. I can't make myself go out into the world.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> What's the point in trying to be happy and gain confidence? How would that change anything? I will always have SA, and that's what holds me back. I can't make myself go out into the world.


how long have you been like this?


----------



## Crisigv

PlayerOffGames said:


> how long have you been like this?


most of my life


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> most of my life


i saw your pic...youre beautiful...but im sure that doesnt help much when you have a mental illness...do you think youd feel better if you were in a relationship...do you think love would help you heal...or do you think itll help only for a while...are you able to be in a relationship?...do you have hope that things will get better?


----------



## Crisigv

PlayerOffGames said:


> i saw your pic...youre beautiful...but im sure that doesnt help much when you have a mental illness...do you think youd feel better if you were in a relationship...do you think love would help you heal...or do you think itll help only for a while...are you able to be in a relationship?...do you have hope that things will get better?


no hope


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> no hope


do you have suicidal thoughts?...i have them sometimes...especially after i become clear again...a few weeks ago i left the house wanting to throw myself under a train...I FELT SO HAPPY WALKING TO THE STATION...i was smiling...there was so much beautiful energy flowing through me ive never felt anything like that before...i heard my mother in my mind saying "he deserves this".."he's been through a lot"...i knew two other people where i lived and i had to walk past one friend's house (im in my apartment now and i know a few people here cuz i live 5 minutes away from where they sell drugs outside a small internet cafe...this is like a "tiny ghetto" cuz theyre young and live here...this whole place was built for people living off the government so we're all poor...i thought about growing my own weed...id never sell it...i dont want to use it for money...ill be the only one smoking it cuz i dont want to go to jail...its medicine for me and i see things in different ways...but i get too confused...the last time i was in the hospital was this year in january or something...thats why i stopped posting...i was so out of it i had to wear a diaper for a week cuz i couldnt use the toilet...maybe i couldnt unterstand what a toilet is and how to use it but i dont remember any of that at all...my mother told me...they had to strap me to the bed one time and i remember that while it was happening i thought my mother was dead in the forest...i could see her body on the ground and i was screaming cuz i thought shes dead...for a long time i didnt know where id live when she dies but i know i can take care of myself if i limit my drug consumption severly...im just gonna grow my own weed and smoke a joint a day...as long as im on meds and have done something at least slightly productive that day


----------



## Crisigv

PlayerOffGames said:


> do you have suicidal thoughts?...i have them sometimes...especially after i become clear again...a few weeks ago i left the house wanting to throw myself under a train...I FELT SO HAPPY WALKING TO THE STATION...i was smiling...there was so much beautiful energy flowing through me ive never felt anything like that before...i heard my mother in my mind saying "he deserves this".."he's been through a lot"...i knew two other people where i lived and i had to walk past one friend's house (im in my apartment now and i know a few people here cuz i live 5 minutes away from where they sell drugs outside a small internet cafe...this is like a "tiny ghetto" cuz theyre young and live here...this whole place was built for people living off the government so we're all poor...i thought about growing my own weed...id never sell it...i dont want to use it for money...ill be the only one smoking it cuz i dont want to go to jail...its medicine for me and i see things in different ways...but i get too confused...the last time i was in the hospital was this year in january or something...thats why i stopped posting...i was so out of it i had to wear a diaper for a week cuz i couldnt use the toilet...maybe i couldnt unterstand what a toilet is and how to use it but i dont remember any of that at all...my mother told me...they had to strap me to the bed one time and i remember that while it was happening i thought my mother was dead in the forest...i could see her body on the ground and i was screaming cuz i thought shes dead...for a long time i didnt know where id live when she dies but i know i can take care of myself if i limit my drug consumption severly...im just gonna grow my own weed and smoke a joint a day...as long as im on meds and have done something at least slightly productive that day


I'm sorry you are having a rough time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and i know the date of my first thread is edited and i can prove people were added to my old facebook page with out me knowing and i was in a healthy state of mind and off drugs for months..i remember thinking id been hacked and then i just went on youtube or something...i didnt get an anti virus program cuz i didnt have money and even if i did buy one i wouldnt believe i wasnt being watch cuz i think the same offline...i dont know why theyd stalk me...cant find anything that special about me...im not famouse and i dont hang out with them anymore...i dont look up anything special online and im not connected to anything they couldnt be a part of themselves...and for some reason i can watch porn and not care cuz i dont think of them watching my screen if they are...for some reason i dont care about it cuz theres nothing i can do and i need the internet


----------



## calichick

I love me a fit, healthy, active man like nobody's business.

My mouth was on the floor today when I passed this surfer at the beach, he had no shirt on, the sun was glinting off the beads of water and sweat on his abs and back and I'm like, I'd drink that in a heartbeat. (_California dreamin' _ is right).

HEALTHY fit men please!

Although I am already in shape and have a rock hard body myself, this has inspired me to start going to the gym.

I mean, yeah sure, I could no doubt benefit from some much needed stress relief and work on further toning my body, but if anything, I'll be surrounded by men (and women) who pride themselves on maintaining their physique.

I'm salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry you are having a rough time.


i wrote for about an hour about me not really needing the internet cuz i could read books the whole day...and i wrote about which books id read again and certain things i remember from those books and i was about to post it when something happened to my phone and i lost everything i wrote...after writing for an hour...then i replied to what i qouted here but lost all of that too and i cant write it again cuz i dont remember what i wrote...it happened twice today but never before...ive never spent an hour writing a post before...i tried to think of something to write that would hopefully make you feel better and its all gone...my fingers are a bit shaky and my bladder is full but i cant pee...this has only happened once before...and i was on speed that time as well..who knows what else they put in that powder...i hope tomorrow will be a good day for you


----------



## PlayerOffGames

gonna try to sleep


----------



## BAH

7+7=44


----------



## TenYears

I'd rather have a whole lot of "Oh well"s than a lifetime full of "What if"s.


----------



## Barakiel

sudden motivation to learn a song on guitar or keyboard, learn the first measure or two, okay back to being tired and a bit depressed. :blank


----------



## McFly

I'm liking that Great Value brand foods at Walmart. It's just as good or even better than what is sold at the supermarket. 16oz sour cream $2.00. Fluffy tortillas that taste like fresh made $1.50.


----------



## unemployment simulator

why does my life have to consist of one failure after the next? can I catch a break! just when I think happiness is within my grasp something happesn which undermines me.
my plans to buy something which would help with my creativity have been sabotaged.


----------



## Barakiel

If someone has to rely on the technical or "correct" definition of a word to defend their actions, they're probably still in the wrong anyway. >_>


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Is there anyone who doesn't sing along when total eclipse of the heart comes on the radio


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't sing along when total eclipse of the heart comes on the radio


Every now and then I fall apart...


----------



## rdrr

SamanthaStrange said:


> Every now and then I fall apart...


And I need you now tonight
I ****ing need you more, than ever
And if you'll only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It has been 12 months since I've felt this happy.


----------



## McFly

Blank VHS tapes have a high price on ebay these days. More than I remember when they were retail. When DVD's got big you couldn't even give VHS away. Can't figure out what people are doing with them.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> Blank VHS tapes have a high price on ebay these days. More than I remember when they were retail. When DVD's got big you couldn't even give VHS away. Can't figure out what people are doing with them.


Probably the safest format for bedroom movies >


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, SAS. You have gone from telling me I am incontinent to that I need lice treatment? Reported.


----------



## LostinReverie

Prescribed an anti-psychotic. It's official.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm on a "The Magicians" binge at the moment......


----------



## McFly

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Probably the safest format for bedroom movies >


That explains the fuzzy low resolution of amateur stuff.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

The Sound of Silence said:


> Prescribed an anti-psychotic. It's official.


Doesn't that mean you can't get licensed to buy a gun now?


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay, SAS. You have gone from telling me I am incontinent to that I need lice treatment? Reported.


Just don't pass it around, all right.

Either of them.


----------



## LostinReverie

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Doesn't that mean you can't get licensed to buy a gun now?


Like I'd tell them that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

The Sound of Silence said:


> Prescribed an anti-psychotic. It's official.


whats it called?


----------



## harrison

McFly said:


> Blank VHS tapes have a high price on ebay these days. More than I remember when they were retail. When DVD's got big you couldn't even give VHS away. Can't figure out what people are doing with them.


That's interesting. I also saw that some of the VHS programs (as in kids programs) can go for quite good money on ebay too. I used to sell books on there and I'm always looking for new things to try and sell. Haven't done it for a while but I will get back into it soon.


----------



## harrison

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't sing along when total eclipse of the heart comes on the radio


But Jesus that woman had an annoying voice.


----------



## millenniumman75

The Sound of Silence said:


> Prescribed an anti-psychotic. It's official.


Yes, you are SASsy. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Just don't pass it around, all right.
> 
> Either of them.


The Lice add came back up in another window. I wash my hair every day and don't have any contact with rugrats who have it.


----------



## Crisigv

millenniumman75 said:


> The Lice add came back up in another window. I wash my hair every day and don't have any contact with rugrats who have it.


It just knows your pissed now, haha.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> It just knows your pissed now, haha.


Now, it's an ad for Toyota Scion.....and Toyota is discontinuing the Scion brand. :lol

It heard my complaint! :lol


----------



## IcedOver

McFly said:


> Blank VHS tapes have a high price on ebay these days. More than I remember when they were retail. When DVD's got big you couldn't even give VHS away. Can't figure out what people are doing with them.


I still use them, but not for watching movies of course. It's still the easiest method for when you want to record something off TV or whatever, or keep it when you want to delete your DVR recording. A few years ago I spotted a combination Blu-ray player and VCR in a store, so of course a market still exists.


----------



## Ladysoul

I Love my BF sooooooooo much!


----------



## McFly

don said:


> That's interesting. I also saw that some of the VHS programs (as in kids programs) can go for quite good money on ebay too. I used to sell books on there and I'm always looking for new things to try and sell. Haven't done it for a while but I will get back into it soon.


I noticed that the VHS they sell in thrift stores are b movies, older films, education, sports and specialty programs. Not so much big hollywood movies. I guess rare ones have some value because they were never rereleased on DVD.



IcedOver said:


> I still use them, but not for watching movies of course. It's still the easiest method for when you want to record something off TV or whatever, or keep it when you want to delete your DVR recording. A few years ago I spotted a combination Blu-ray player and VCR in a store, so of course a market still exists.


Never thought they'd combine those two technologies, ha! That's been one drawback with HDTV is the difficulty in making a hard copy. DVD DVR recorders were popular several years ago but they never introduced set top Blu ray HD DVR recorders in stores, at least not to my knowledge. When I want to save a recording I just use a USB tuner and save the recording on the hard drive and eventually burn it to blu ray.


----------



## IcedOver

McFly said:


> Never thought they'd combine those two technologies, ha! That's been one drawback with HDTV is the difficulty in making a hard copy. DVD DVR recorders were popular several years ago but they never introduced set top Blu ray HD DVR recorders in stores, at least not to my knowledge. When I want to save a recording I just use a USB tuner and save the recording on the hard drive and eventually burn it to blu ray.


I think VHS still has a niche/nostalgia interest. Quentin Tarantino said he still watches movies on VHS. I know that a few newer horror films have been released in special editions with a DVD and VHS copy to get the retro feel.

I've got a ton of older tapes in my apartment, mostly unmarked, that I keep procrastinating taping onto other tapes or onto a DVD, should I get a burner. Some of it's irreplaceable stuff from the '80s or early '90s (until it shows up on YouTube, that is), and the tapes are disintegrating and may be beyond hope. The stuff I'd like to find isn't necessarily what would show up on YT, but rather forgotten hidden video shows/segments, kids' shows, random entertainment show segments, stuff like that. I have an ultra-rare anthology horror movie on tape from 1988 called "TerrorVision" (not the Ted Nicolau movie with the same name). It aired like twice on Lifetime back then, and I've found a few people online over the years who vaguely remember it, so I sent them copies. One person uploaded it to YouTube and sent me a DVD copy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Having a plan has helped me immensely. Anytime I start to get stressed or upset, I think about that, and it gets me through. 

Just tonight, a friend said something to me about my pathetic life, and I just looked at him and smiled...this is someone who digs at me a lot, but next year, he'll be one of many saying "I would have helped if he asked..."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> Now, it's an ad for Toyota Scion.....and Toyota is discontinuing the Scion brand. :lol


 I don't know why. Nothing wrong with them. Other than they just chose kind of a weird name for the brand and didn't really put much effort into the advertising.

I'll never understand how a successful company like Toyota can screw something up that bad.


----------



## McFly

IcedOver said:


> I think VHS still has a niche/nostalgia interest. Quentin Tarantino said he still watches movies on VHS. I know that a few newer horror films have been released in special editions with a DVD and VHS copy to get the retro feel.
> 
> I've got a ton of older tapes in my apartment, mostly unmarked, that I keep procrastinating taping onto other tapes or onto a DVD, should I get a burner. Some of it's irreplaceable stuff from the '80s or early '90s (until it shows up on YouTube, that is), and the tapes are disintegrating and may be beyond hope. The stuff I'd like to find isn't necessarily what would show up on YT, but rather forgotten hidden video shows/segments, kids' shows, random entertainment show segments, stuff like that. I have an ultra-rare anthology horror movie on tape from 1988 called "TerrorVision" (not the Ted Nicolau movie with the same name). It aired like twice on Lifetime back then, and I've found a few people online over the years who vaguely remember it, so I sent them copies. One person uploaded it to YouTube and sent me a DVD copy.


If it's important footage make sure to use a good rated burner and discs. I transferred all my home movie tapes to dvd years back and a few of them are unreadable unfortunately, but they would probably still be viewable on tape if I kept them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

McFly said:


> If it's important footage make sure to use a good rated burner and discs. I transferred all my home movie tapes to dvd years back and a few of them are unreadable unfortunately, but they would probably still be viewable on tape if I kept them.


 Yep. Tape had many flaws but the footage on a tape was basically indestructible unless you physically taped over it, burned the tape or it was cheap tape that just disintegrated.

I probably still have tapes from the early 90s that play fine. I really never thought VHS tape would be that stable. Or I guess I just thought newer technology would be designed with archiving in mind right off the bat.

You don't archive digits unless you plan it out and spend big bucks.


----------



## Orb

A girl I like at work asked me to go to the movies :boogie
Another girl said how she missed me not being on their team :boogie

All in all a pretty good day :lol


----------



## TenYears

You gave me a life.


Now....


Show me how to....live....


----------



## McFly

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. Tape had many flaws but the footage on a tape was basically indestructible unless you physically taped over it, burned the tape or it was cheap tape that just disintegrated.
> 
> I probably still have tapes from the early 90s that play fine. I really never thought VHS tape would be that stable. Or I guess I just thought newer technology would be designed with archiving in mind right off the bat.
> 
> You don't archive digits unless you plan it out and spend big bucks.


With vhs you could throw it off a cliff, and if the case was damaged you could load the tape into a new case. But today, hard drives break down easily and discs get scratches and get separation in the layers that makes then near impossible to recover.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm thinking about taking up drumming again, I have a feeling it might be more therapeutic than piano or guitar. and it's kinda hard to worry about hitting the right notes and such when you don't have to worry about notes to begin with...


----------



## millenniumman75

I need some coffee


----------



## Crisigv

If you've been a loser your whole life, is that something that can change?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> If you've been a loser your whole life, is that something that can change?


im not sure...do you have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> I'm thinking about taking up drumming again, I have a feeling it might be more therapeutic than piano or guitar. and it's kinda hard to worry about hitting the right notes and such when you don't have to worry about notes to begin with...


Do it! Skinning skins is fun & therapeutic. As for notes, you trade them beats, syncopation, & timbre


----------



## millenniumman75

I never made that coffee, so I might take another nap instead.


----------



## IcedOver

McFly said:


> If it's important footage make sure to use a good rated burner and discs. I transferred all my home movie tapes to dvd years back and a few of them are unreadable unfortunately, but they would probably still be viewable on tape if I kept them.


Why did the DVDs become unreadable? Were they fine once and then malfunctioned? I don't have a computer, really, at home, and I might get a used Sony DVDirect. They're still kind of expensive.

As far as tape durability, I've found that a couple tapes that were kept in a hard plastic case have very little or no disintegration even after 25+ years. I think VHS tapes from the '80s were perhaps made a little better. I looked at some tapes which have the original tapings of "Twin Peaks". From the outside the tape looks good. I'm hesitant to put them in a VCR, though, unless I'm ready to possibly lose the VCR because they may gum it up. Some I have from the late '90s have started to disintegrate and develop that mold-looking stuff on them.


----------



## Crisigv

PlayerOffGames said:


> im not sure...do you have anything planned for the weekend?


Yeah, clean the house saturday and work sunday. Fun life.


----------



## layitontheline

Ordered a Vietnamese iced coffee at a restaurant, oolala. Had to sit there googling how to figure out the filter contraption it came in. I guess it's pretty standard, but I've never ordered one of these before and was about to dump the coffee grinds into my cup. Think I'll stick to water next time.


----------



## McFly

IcedOver said:


> Why did the DVDs become unreadable? Were they fine once and then malfunctioned? I don't have a computer, really, at home, and I might get a used Sony DVDirect. They're still kind of expensive.
> 
> As far as tape durability, I've found that a couple tapes that were kept in a hard plastic case have very little or no disintegration even after 25+ years. I think VHS tapes from the '80s were perhaps made a little better. I looked at some tapes which have the original tapings of "Twin Peaks". From the outside the tape looks good. I'm hesitant to put them in a VCR, though, unless I'm ready to possibly lose the VCR because they may gum it up. Some I have from the late '90s have started to disintegrate and develop that mold-looking stuff on them.


The laser on the burner wears out over time. And cheap dvds can get layer separation that makes them hard to read. I used a Panasonic E80h for burning and eventually it gave errors and popped out the bad discs after I burned 200 or so. And some of the discs that were supposedly okay I found later to be unreadable in other dvd drives. So after that experience I went with a top rated Liteon dvd burner and Taiyo Yuden discs which are some of the most reliable ones out there.


----------



## coeur_brise

The Sound of Silence said:


> Prescribed an anti-psychotic. It's official.


Don't feel bad. Docs tend to give out anti-psychotics like they're candy when it comes to treating "anxiety." Yep, cuz that's totally what you need, to be knocked unconscious for a day or two. P.s. please tell us in a day or two whether that happened or not, I'm curious. :hide


----------



## WillYouStopDave

McFly said:


> The laser on the burner wears out over time. And cheap dvds can get layer separation that makes them hard to read. I used a Panasonic E80h for burning and eventually it gave errors and popped out the bad discs after I burned 200 or so. And some of the discs that were supposedly okay I found later to be unreadable in other dvd drives. So after that experience I went with a top rated Liteon dvd burner and Taiyo Yuden discs which are some of the most reliable ones out there.


 Pretty sure the layer issue with DVDs has been around for a long time. I've never encountered a bad Hollywood DVD but apparently some people bought movies and paid 20-30 dollars for them and found them unreadable after a year or two. When they last, DVD is an excellent technology. When they don't, it sucks.

They're bulky though. I have a whole bunch of movies I bought and watched a time or two and never watched again. You can't give them away now that file sharing is a thing.

Yeah. I think I have one of those Panasonic burners but I haven't used it that often. I had intended to use it it record TV shows but when I got it out of the box, I realized it doesn't have a tuner in it. Imagine if they had tried selling VCRs without tuners. :lol

I guess the technology would have still been successful but that was (as I recall) a major selling feature. That you could record TV shows. So we have pretty much just used that thing as a player.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, clean the house saturday and work sunday. Fun life.


oh  why do you have to work on sunday?


----------



## millenniumman75

**************
132,000th Post!
**************


----------



## LostinReverie

coeur_brise said:


> Don't feel bad. Docs tend to give out anti-psychotics like they're candy when it comes to treating "anxiety." Yep, cuz that's totally what you need, to be knocked unconscious for a day or two. P.s. please tell us in a day or two whether that happened or not, I'm curious. :hide


It was prescribed for my borderline PD, not anxiety, and I probably need it. I've been taking it for a few days and actually haven't felt anything. Still having crazy mood swings. Yesterday was actually really, really bad. Really bad.


----------



## IcedOver

Spotted a couple sad worthies with elaborate signs supporting the human waste comrade sanders. I'll wager the signs was the most work the kids have done all week.


----------



## Toad Licker

Huh what, damn, wondered into the wrong thread... :door


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I just realized I'm 20 posts away from 3000. I'm going to do it tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I just realized I'm 20 posts away from 3000. I'm going to do it tonight.


8 left!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

6 years, crazy to think of it


----------



## Persephone The Dread

physics is frustrating because there are things nobody knows and it's like 'and then... And then what!?' This planet (if not the universe's,) biggest cliffhangers. I hate cliff hangers.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

millenniumman75 said:


> 8 left!


I failed.


----------



## jsgt

Every sip is an orgasm in my mouth. I love you. :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, now SAS, I don't mean to be a spoilsport here, but here's the deal.

Depends undergarments - no, I don't need the ad. I can make it to the bathroom, thanks.

Nix Lice Treatment - again, I don't need this ad. I wash consistently even with dandruff shampoo.

......but honestly, where is the line?


----------



## BAH

Want to sneak into the school gym


----------



## Crisigv

I want to have kids so I can go to Disneyland and go on a Disney cruise and play with Lego. Are those good reasons? I promise I'll take care of them. Lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This should bother me...but it generally doesn't



jsgt said:


> Every sip is an orgasm in my mouth. I love you. :mushy


I want to try that


----------



## tehuti88

Do any moderators last more than a few months anymore...? :um Jeez it must be such a horrible job.

Also, I could not find this thread the other day (I could find only the 30+ edition), and that bothers me. Where was it?


----------



## Winterwalk

I am going for a short walk.


----------



## layitontheline

Sneezing, forks in my plate, stolen food, spitting water all over the table... Get your dirty kiddies away from me!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's no doubt about it, I am awkwardness personified in the flesh through & through


----------



## Kevin001

Bobby Jindal is no longer the governor? Hmm, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## funnynihilist

Embrace resistance for there is an ever-present abundance of it in the world.


----------



## crimeclub

I used to try to defend America while online when Europeans would call us ignorant, but now I'm seeing how many people are voting for Trump, whoops sorry, Drumpf...to lead the free world. I concede, the majority of Americans are ignorant idiots, if Drumpf is elected president then I'll have a hard damn time being proud to be an American. This is absurd and this is the first election that actually scares me.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> If Drumpf is elected president then I'll have a hard damn time being proud to be an American. This is absurd and this is the first election that actually scares me.


Yep, same here :sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I used to try to defend America while online when Europeans would call us ignorant, but now I'm seeing how many people are voting for Trump, whoops sorry, Drumpf...to lead the free world. I concede, the majority of Americans are ignorant idiots, if Drumpf is elected president then I'll have a hard damn time being proud to be an American. This is absurd and this is the first election that actually scares me.





Kevin001 said:


> Yep, same here :sigh.


I saw a bit of a shift in the debate last night. 
I wanted to hear everybody's viewpoints, and the last two debates have certainly helped.

Trump's answer to the question about our ties with Israel was pretty unsettling.


----------



## LostinReverie

I don't like working. Some days are better than others. Yet even on the worst day, I still prefer being at work with people than being alone at home. I can't handle this loneliness. It is what causes the depression, the obsessiveness, the drugs, the public displays of revealing photos, and the constant search for someone to be with. Fixing this loneliness would fix a whole lot more inside of me.


----------



## Batcat

Thinking back now, I probably laughed a bit too loudly when my tutor proclaimed that Roman soldiers would often suffer from pinkeye. Looked it up now and it's not what I thought it was caused by. Well it is, but there's other causes too.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to get excited about working out. I know it can make me feel better. Others seem to think that as well.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I want to get excited about working out. I know it can make me feel better. Others seem to think that as well.


:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

^Except when I am a bit sore the next day.


----------



## millenniumman75

132,*666*th post :evil (just kidding!)


----------



## Batcat

felt kinda bad when my lecturer said 'turn to the person next to you and discuss this image' and the person sat next to me proceeded to completely ignore me and look at his phone instead. even tried smiling at him, but he was wearing that '**** off don't talk to me' look all across his face. 

I know shouldn't judge cos he might have had SA, but even I wouldn't be rude dude like that


----------



## Kevin001

Say someone steals something from you. You know they stole something but you can't prove it. You go through their belongings and find your item. Is it right to invade their privacy even though you were right?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Say someone steals something from you. You know they stole something but you can't prove it. You go through their belongings and find your item. Is it right to invade their privacy even though you were right?


I don't know - that depends, legally.

My brother stole my driver's license to buy cigarettes right before my 21st birthday (he was 16 at the time). I thought I had misplaced my wallet and had a temporary license to prove I was 21.

I found the wallet a year later in his dresser.....cards intact.

I'd let him live with the guilt.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd let him live with the guilt.


That sounds like a good option.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today is the first time I've tried Moonshine...it's got real bite to it


----------



## Ckg2011

"If it doesn't make sense, we do it." - DJ Abisalih.


----------



## Ckg2011

What are you going to do? It's West Virginia.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm really starting to think that I use the word "really" too much really, lol :afr


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God this stupid, stupid broad on Fox News just mentioned a plane crash in _Kwitto_, Ecuador. KWITTO. Said it with a straight face and no hesitation or correction or anything. Oh my God who does the hiring there.

I hope she never has to announce anything about the Zika virus. "Today, an update on Zika, the virus spread by moskwittoes..."


----------



## CopadoMexicano

i cant remember the last time i looked at porn


----------



## The Starry night

CopadoMexicano said:


> i cant remember the last time i looked at porn


:serious:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Browsing the internet is a pain in the *** on these school computers because on a lot of websites (especially those that have ads), the computer pops up a dialog box, telling me "you are not authorized to view this web page", while still letting me view the web page. Even on pages that are essential for research and stuff. Techradar is horrendous because every page results in like 10 of the bloody things, one after the other.

How does this garbage computer system get worse every single year???? I can't wait to ditch this school for good...


----------



## calichick

the cheat said:


> Well yeah baby, cause I love your personality


I know you do.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why do the youtube related videos change if I click one and then click the back button???? If I like two videos I have to open them both in new tabs because I can't rely on it still being there after I watch the first and click back


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## avoidobot3000

CharmedOne said:


>


this made me smile... here's a kangaroo with a willy wagtail on its head


----------



## millenniumman75

There was a squirrel in some trees screaming bloody murder for about 10 minutes. What was his problem? There was nothing wrong with him!


----------



## Maverick34

millenniumman75 said:


> There was a squirrel in some trees screaming bloody murder for about 10 minutes. What was his problem? There was nothing wrong with him!


Probably ate a prozac capsule someone dropped


----------



## millenniumman75

Maverick34 said:


> Probably ate a prozac capsule someone dropped


It could have been - he was up in a tree at the time. The birdz probably left something. He was trippin' hard, that's for sure!


----------



## Maverick34

millenniumman75 said:


> It could have been - he was up in a tree at the time. The birdz probably left something. He was trippin' hard, that's for sure!


... or someone stole his acorns :serious:


----------



## millenniumman75

Maverick34 said:


> ... or someone stole his acorns :serious:


There was a second squirrel on the other side of my yard up in a tree.
You know, even though it is spring, I think there is some kind of squirrel gang violence going on beyond my backyard. First, it was raccoons, now this. :no


----------



## Maverick34

[email protected] gang violence


----------



## unemployment simulator

so many cute women at the supermarket today.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Maverick34 said:


> [email protected] gang violence


----------



## BAH

#32


----------



## crimeclub

A gust of 'post deletions' blew passed here apparently.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Almost killed a catholic school girl. She must've been late to class and suddenly jets out in front of my car. Stared at me after I stopped like she was terrified and realized how bad that could've gone.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne

crimeclub said:


> I used to try to defend America while online when Europeans would call us ignorant, but now I'm seeing how many people are voting for Trump, whoops sorry, Drumpf...to lead the free world. I concede, the majority of Americans are ignorant idiots, if Drumpf is elected president then I'll have a hard damn time being proud to be an American. This is absurd and this is the first election that actually scares me.


Yeah :c. I feel like he would have been laughed off 20 years ago. I don't get how someone so terrible and stupid can have so much support. wtf happened to america?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Orb

I got a jury summons for the first time today  uke


----------



## AllTheSame

The average person will spend six months of their life waiting at red lights. Just waiting for that light to turn green man.


If you live to be 70 years old you'll have spent 10 years of your life on Monday.


You'll have spent over 20 years of your life sleeping. Twenty years of your life unconscious, not even aware of what's going on in your life, asleep.


You will have spent over a month of your life brushing your teeth.


Here's the worst one. If you "only" masturbate once a week, which, don't even lie we all know you do it more than that, and it takes 15 minutes every time then you'll have spent 37 entire days of your life slapping the salomi.


----------



## millenniumman75

My shirt smells like chemicals. I was trying to remove anti-perspirant stains. The stuff worked, but I needed to scrub the stuff loose.


----------



## Orb

I finally found the name of a song I've been wanting to know the name of for what seems like an eternity, by a chance playing on Pandora.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really like slim/long legs but mostly slim legs on guys. Skinny jeans are nice purely for this reason I have decided.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> Sarah Palin's going to do a TV judge reality show like Judge Judy. I must admit I want to watch it. Don cha know.


Is she going to get elected as an actual judge? Or is she already one?!?


----------



## calichick

I'm going out tonight.

Cause that's just how we do it on Tuesday nights.

Feel like f***ing sh*t, everybody thinking I need counseling and I'm a nutcase.

I think I just want to run away and never come back again.

I'm sick of all of it.


----------



## Kevin001

I love authentic people. People that do them and give no f-cks.


----------



## AllTheSame

The ads on SAS are stalking me, I swear to God. I'll google something very specific and the exact same thing will show up in an ad here. Or, sometimes for something I searched for a week ago. Or, sometimes I'll just get ads from a cell phone company. Or for birth control or tampons. Wtf?


Guess I need to find an ad blocker. Or delete cookies.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

_Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful

I don't mind spending every day
Out on your corner in the pouring rain, oh.
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
_


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> _Tap on my window knock on my door
> I want to make you feel beautiful
> 
> I don't mind spending every day
> Out on your corner in the pouring rain, oh.
> Look for the girl with the broken smile
> Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
> And she will be loved
> _


Maroon 5 fan? Me too. :high5


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kevin001 said:


> Maroon 5 fan? Me too. :high5


 heard it on the radio today, ****ing nostalgia man. I don't like their new stuff, they were such a nice band once.


----------



## Kevin001

Wings of Amnesty said:


> heard it on the radio today, ****ing nostalgia man. I don't like their new stuff, they were such a nice band once.


I like their new stuff but their old music was definitely better.


----------



## millenniumman75

*************
133,000th Post!
*************


----------



## Orb

I got my first US Passport - and it took less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Crisigv

I find it funny how easily people forget me. I know I'm boring, but to actually completely forget I exist? Wow. (not SAS-related)


----------



## millenniumman75

Sometimes, I feel like I am in the stress/anxiety Twilight Zone.....in a good way. It's me that's calm compared to everyone else.


----------



## calichick

I've made the decision to go back on birth control pills. I throw my hands up in resignation. You win. Pills. Damn you.

Not being on them for the past year and a half has flipped my life upside down. I tried to go au natural, I did. Ortho Tri Cyclen had ruined me so I won't be touching anything slightly related to the drug content in that pill. But since being pill-free, my skin has been a terrible mess. Acne everywhere. My hair has fallen out. I cry at the drop of a pin. 

I will no longer be 1/4 as horny as I express myself to be here as of late. And I can't wait. Can't wait to not be attracted to anything that moves anymore.

:sigh my hormones are just so out of whack right now. I don't know left from right. So depressed from looking at my skin and myself and not recognizing myself. And so sexually frustrated to the point of depression. Cheers to the pills. I'm dreading seeing my doctor again.


----------



## Barakiel

I've wasted so much time recently binge-reading about completely random things online, things I'm barely even interested in, rather than the books I've actually been wanting to read. I blame my new meds :\

oh and I'm still procrastinating on messaging some people, maybe I am just lazy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@calichick

 :hug

Sometimes the skin reaction is due to what is in man made foods. Try a fruit, vege diet and keep away from man made products with soy, wheat in them (what sets off most peoples skin problems) and see if the skin improves.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am just baffled at the sudden lack of communication.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i've listened to 100s of hours of podcasts and not once heard someone fart, or mention someones fart. so I can conclude when someone farts on a podcast no one speaks about it? or maybe there is an editor whos job it is to edit out farts?


----------



## crimeclub

I bought a big crab from my local seafood market to prepare for dinner (I looked up on the Humane Society's preferred method of dispatching one so it's down for the count within a few seconds or even instantly, so get off my back you hippie vegans) I've come to the conclusion that I don't really like crab meat I just like the taste of melted butter. Plus the ratio of 'amount of meat' to 'effort needed to obtain' is ridiculously bad. Over-rated. Also crab lungs look remarkably like meat, I found this out by accidentally eating a f***ing crab lung. Lobster or gtfo Mr. Krab!


----------



## calichick

ANX1 said:


> @*calichick*
> 
> :hug
> 
> Sometimes the skin reaction is due to what is in man made foods. Try a fruit, vege diet and keep away from man made products with soy, wheat in them (what sets off most peoples skin problems) and see if the skin improves.


It's not a "skin reaction". lol I've had acne since the day I was born. Awful, cystic, scarring type of acne. The kind you see on a 13-year old boy with greasy hair and sweaty pits. I was blessed with having awful hormones, tons of androgens, or male sex hormones, in my body.

Birth control makes me crystal clear 

And I can eat anything I want on top of that.

And a plus side is I'm not so horny, so I can focus on the finer things in life. I can't wait to get my prescription.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

calichick said:


> It's not a "skin reaction". lol I've had acne since the day I was born. Awful, cystic, scarring type of acne. The kind you see on a 13-year old boy with greasy hair and sweaty pits. I was blessed with having awful hormones, tons of androgens, or male sex hormones, in my body.
> 
> Birth control makes me crystal clear
> 
> And I can eat anything I want on top of that.
> 
> And a plus side is I'm not so horny, so I can focus on the finer things in life. I can't wait to get my prescription.


Oh, ok. :sigh.  :hug

I hope it works and you are happy.


----------



## crimeclub

Damn this site got boring. Like 75% of my favs went MIA in the last year. Now Calichick is taking a break. And Prob Off has a boyfriend! What's happening!? And worst of all...I can't homoerotically harass Elad because his gloriously hard body is no where to be found...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I hope I didn't offend my boss. I reacted to getting my raise with my typical bored, emotionless expression. It was a huge raise, he probably expected at least a smile. Apologized for it today and he said 'your reaction is what it is, no wrong answers' but idk.


----------



## millenniumman75

Post #133,333


----------



## BAH

6x3 -17x + 10


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It can wait...but I want it now

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Damn this site got boring. Like 75% of my favs went MIA in the last year. Now Calichick is taking a break. And Prob Off has a boyfriend! What's happening!? And worst of all...I can't homoerotically harass Elad because his gloriously hard body is no where to be found...


Aw don't worry honey, I'll never leave this site.

Until me and @Elad elope on the sunny shores of New Zealand and then populate the planet with our socially anxious offspring - who will be good-looking no doubt.

Cause, duh, we're perfect.

LOL


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I really wish I could help people. I think a lot about what I could do, but I'm not really passionate about anything, the few things I am passionate about I don't have the means or ability to help with. It bothers me a lot that I can't do something.


----------



## McFly

People give themselves a hard time on their looks here but when they share a picture of themselves they look average or attractive. Sometimes I'm surprised because the way they describe themselves I'd expect them to look like a disfigured mutant.


----------



## crimeclub

I've been working 60 hour work weeks, studying for the TEAS test which will surely rip me a new one, and also starting to try to start thinking about maybe looking into possibly entering the dating world again soon maybe. All that makes for one messy-a** house. So I just scheduled a maid service to clean my house, yep, that's how lazy I am after I get home. $70s. But I'm dealing with the TEAS test soon so f*** you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I've been working 60 hour work weeks, studying for the TEAS test which will surely rip me a new one, and also starting to try to start thinking about maybe looking into possibly entering the dating world again soon maybe. All that makes for one messy-a** house. So I just scheduled a maid service to clean my house, yep, that's how lazy I am after I get home. $70s. But I'm dealing with the TEAS test soon so f*** you.


There's nothing more sophisticated than diddling the maid and then chewing some gum.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> There's nothing more sophisticated than diddling the maid and then chewing some gum.


But it's a guy, his name is Jeff. :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> I've been working 60 hour work weeks, studying for the TEAS test which will surely rip me a new one, and also starting to try to start thinking about maybe looking into possibly entering the dating world again soon maybe. All that makes for one messy-a** house. So I just scheduled a maid service to clean my house, yep, that's how lazy I am after I get home. $70s. But I'm dealing with the TEAS test soon so f*** you.


It's not that bad, even I managed to pass it, lol. Of course, I took it years ago, so I don't know what it's like now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> But it's a guy, his name is Jeff. :frown2:


Send him over to me when you're done with him then.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Send him over to me when you're done with him then.


I'll let him know you expect to be completely satisfied when he's done including a complimentary turndown service at the end. :wink2:

Not sure what that means but it sounds kind of kinky I guess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> I'll let him know you expect to be completely satisfied when he's done including a satisfactory turndown service at the end. :wink2:
> 
> Not sure what that means but it sounds kind of kinky I guess.


----------



## goldiron

It was nice. I crab walked to the bathroom and took a dump. There were actually two poops in there. Don't worry I flushed the toilet. We humans poo all the time. Its natural. 

Dang, its past midnight and I need to go to sleep. This wind is really annoying its actually kinda scary. Its like there some monster out there waiting or something.


----------



## crimeclub

tea111red said:


> It's not that bad, even I managed to pass it, lol. Of course, I took it years ago, so I don't know what it's like now.


I'm not good at that learning stuff where you have to use the thinky part of your head.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I've been working 60 hour work weeks, studying for the TEAS test which will surely rip me a new one, and also starting to try to start thinking about maybe looking into possibly entering the dating world again soon maybe. All that makes for one messy-a** house. So I just scheduled a maid service to clean my house, yep, that's how lazy I am after I get home. $70s. But I'm dealing with the TEAS test soon so f*** you.


What is a TEAS test?
It sounds icky.

I am glad to know that I am not alone in the cleaning issue. I have a ton of stuff to throw away. A little at a time, I guess.


----------



## tea111red

^TEAS (Test of Essential Academic Skills) is a test you have to take to get into nursing school.


----------



## tea111red

crimeclub said:


> I'm not good at that learning stuff where you have to use the thinky part of your head.


Well, good luck anyway......I hope you do well!


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I'm not good at that learning stuff where you have to use the thinky part of your head.





tea111red said:


> ^TEAS (Test of Essential Academic Skills) is a test you have to take to get into nursing school.


Well....TEAS isn't about Earl Gray, Sassafras, or Chamomile then.
....and it's not TEASE. We all know.

He got skillz
He got game
If the school rejects him
they have no shame!


----------



## crimeclub

Update on my expedition to better understand how to prepare various seafood dishes, meaning from alive and fresh to warm and on a plate. Last night was Lobster, the Humane Society's preferred method of "dispatching" a lobster isn't pretty, but it is quick though, ..but _damn_. I bought a Dungeness lobster, $52, he was a big one. His name was Tim, I named him right before I killed him... Just kidding, but he was huge.

Everyone has it all wrong apparently, you always hear about the lobster tail, but that's the worst part, it's too chewy almost like squid, the best parts are unfortunately the hardest parts to get to.

After all is said and done, don't waste your money preparing lobster yourself, unless you're trying to impress a girl on a date or something, otherwise just go to a good seafood place.

So I paid $52 basically for the lobster tail that I didn't really enjoy and the little bits of good meat that took time to get to.

Tim was tasty, but for $52 he didn't quite live up to my expectations. Thanks Tim.....


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Update on my expedition to better understand how to prepare various seafood dishes, meaning from alive and fresh to warm and on a plate. Last night was Lobster, the Humane Society's preferred method of "dispatching" a lobster isn't pretty, but it is quick though, ..but _damn_. I bought a Dungeness lobster, $52, he was a big one. His name was Tim, I named him right before I killed him... Just kidding, but he was huge.
> 
> Everyone has it all wrong apparently, you always hear about the lobster tail, but that's the worst part, it's too chewy almost like squid, the best parts are unfortunately the hardest parts to get to.
> 
> After all is said and done, don't waste your money preparing lobster yourself, unless you're trying to impress a girl on a date or something, otherwise just go to a good seafood place.
> 
> So I paid $52 basically for the lobster tail that I didn't really enjoy and the little bits of good meat that took time to get to.
> 
> Tim was tasty, but for $52 he didn't quite live up to my expectations. Thanks Tim.....


I remember the disappointment of the $20/lb lobster. 

I went to a Japanese restaurant this weekend and had salmon sushi and sesame chicken. It was the exact same dishes I would have at Chinese buffet!

I got home after grocery shopping - no power! The power had gone out while I was at the dinner at 6:30pm (I was 45 minutes away). I got home around 10:30pm, and the power didn't turn back on until 2:30am. I was worried about all the food in the refrigerator.


----------



## calichick

What happened to all the trolls on this site?

There are literally no topics with ensuing chaos.

That makes me sad.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> What happened to all the trolls on this site?
> 
> There are literally no topics with ensuing chaos.
> 
> That makes me sad.


The site just blows at the moment I guess, I almost have no interest in sending you douchie comments, maybe if C came back we'd having something to work with.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I wonder if this can get anymore hilarious before you realise what the truth is.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> The site just blows at the moment I guess, I almost have no interest in sending you douchie comments, maybe if C came back we'd having something to work with.


why would you send me douchey comments to begin with?


----------



## McFly

crimeclub said:


> Update on my expedition to better understand how to prepare various seafood dishes, meaning from alive and fresh to warm and on a plate. Last night was Lobster, the Humane Society's preferred method of "dispatching" a lobster isn't pretty, but it is quick though, ..but _damn_. I bought a Dungeness lobster, $52, he was a big one. His name was Tim, I named him right before I killed him... Just kidding, but he was huge.
> 
> Everyone has it all wrong apparently, you always hear about the lobster tail, but that's the worst part, it's too chewy almost like squid, the best parts are unfortunately the hardest parts to get to.
> 
> After all is said and done, don't waste your money preparing lobster yourself, unless you're trying to impress a girl on a date or something, otherwise just go to a good seafood place.
> 
> So I paid $52 basically for the lobster tail that I didn't really enjoy and the little bits of good meat that took time to get to.
> 
> Tim was tasty, but for $52 he didn't quite live up to my expectations. Thanks Tim.....


How much meat do you get out of a whole lobster? I think like you said it'd be better just to buy it already prepared.


----------



## calichick

Elad said:


> Those feelings when you finish a book/show with a romance plot and come crashing back down to earth remembering you dont have a love life and probably never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao at how normal feeling hollow/dead inside is at this point. 2016 is going to be ****ing fantastic.


This is one of the most depressing posts Elad.

Don't be so pessimistic at beginning of year.

At least wait until December when we can actually feel sorry for ourselves. ELAD. Put down that 50 Shades of Grey.

f***ed up my life royally.


----------



## calichick

I feel like Crimeclub is nice to every other member on here except me. Am I just imagining things or


Ok im going to bed, Ill just assume that I'm only tolerable in fits of drunken rage, cc.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> why would you send me douchey comments to begin with?


Ah you're right, just having a tough day...

Though 'douchie' wasn't the word I meant.

Too bad C didn't like me, I enjoyed his banter.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I feel like Crimeclub is nice to every other member on here except me. Am I just imagining things or
> 
> Ok im going to bed, Ill just assume that I'm only tolerable in fits of drunken rage, cc.


No if I didn't like you I wouldn't talk to you, and I only tease or try to have "witty" banter with those that I really like. Sleep well Cal, you're loved around here.


----------



## avoidobot3000

"i went to check on the worms in my compost, only to discover i'm now a grandfather"


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I need a car if I'm to get a job. But I can't afford a car until I have had a job for a long time.

I could find a job without needing a car if I lived in a city, but I can't afford to live in a city til I have a job.

Haha.


----------



## BAH

Smoke detector keeps going off because of the heat in this room..


----------



## thomasjune

My fwb who I haven't seen in about four months has met someone else and she feels like they are "in love". She's pretty cool so I wish her the best. I really do hope she's happy.

Oh who am I'm kidding.. I hope she dumps that loser and comes back to our no strings attached relationship asap. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That moment when you're hit with 2 curveballs and can do nothing but react in awe...


----------



## Kevin001

thomasjune said:


> Oh who am I'm kidding.. I hope she dumps that loser and comes back to our no strings attached relationship asap. :/


Lol, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## thomasjune

Kevin001 said:


> Lol, I hope everything works out for you.


Thanks !!
I haven't seen her in a long time anyway so is all good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## layitontheline

I'm appalled at the me from three years ago. So cruel, so insensitive, so impulsive. The only comfort I have is that I was on quite a high dose of medication and acting out of character in general. It must have influenced me more than I ever suspected. That, or I simply lack a conscience, which I'd like to think is not the case. I struggle with my mental demons more now that I'm off all meds but at least they're my own, at least I'm me.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

When you rip someone's arm off and then hit them with it, they're technically hitting themselves.




Wait what the **** am I doing here I should be studying


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

There's only one woman at work who has birthdays :lol She gets a huge celebration and a cake, and everyone sings. I noticed that in my 16 months of working here there have only been two birthday parties: her birthday last year, and her birthday this year.

I put a lot of effort in trying to think of why this is, and then......so obvious.

She's the only woman under 30 :lol No fear of sharing her age.


----------



## unemployment simulator

transformer owl



















just randomly remembered this from a video I watched about 10 years ago.

that is all, goodnite.


----------



## Barakiel

I haven't watched a Studio Ghibli film in months. That's not good.


----------



## gthopia94

100th post! Yay me, I think I deserve a cookie :smile2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass

why the heck do i continue to visit this trash website lmao


----------



## crimeclub

gthopia94 said:


> 100th post! Yay me, I think I deserve a cookie :smile2:


Good job, man! I remember when I got my 100th post, it was in the snow, uphill both ways, wasn't easy.


----------



## crimeclub

ShatteredGlass said:


> why the heck do i continue to visit this trash website lmao


Same thoughts here my friend, it's actually had negative effects irl, but I still come back every couple months.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

crimeclub said:


> Same thoughts here my friend, it's actually had negative effects irl, but I still come back ever couple months, maybe I should try coke instead.


Yeah lol. I occasionally tell myself that I'm going to at least stop posting here, but I've failed everytime thus far. Something draws me to this website.. maybe it's the familiarity that has resulted from years of far-too-frequently visiting this place. The novelty of being surrounded by people who are also ridden with anxiety & other mental illnesses has long warn off. It doesn't help that my favourite people here hardly post these days. I spend ages writing occasionally excessively-meaty posts for mere strangers that couldn't give 2 ****s about me to simply skip through. I merely visit this site these days in a continually vain attempt to fill the emptiness; occupy the abundant empty time slots in my life, when I could be doing things that are productive, though are void of any possibility of a quick dopamine/serotonin fix. Bleh.


----------



## Crisigv

Holding back...

Need to stop thinking sad thoughts.


----------



## crimeclub

When you're in a situation with some pretty girls but your friends are more outgoing than you...can you be more useless? No, you're basically the kid who plays the tree in the 4th grade play.


----------



## AussiePea

Here I come England! Srsly though, someone turn off the sky tap and turn up the sun. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Broccoli is going to make me regular....and gassy, not SASsy.


----------



## Ckg2011

I don't even know if I continue to watch NASCAR races anymore, I mean seriously why would you allow a backwards bigot say that? And sponsor the race? Ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

A face I'll have to forget, if I'll never get to see it again.


----------



## Ichimatsu

thinking about those Beans


----------



## calichick

I need to be like @Elad and take a break from this site...ugh...

Edit: holy sh*t guys, I just met THE cutest guy within 1/2 an hour of leaving here. Bye bishes, take care.


----------



## Charmander

Going to bite the bullet and watch Alien 3. *please don't be too terrible*


----------



## akari

Fear of abandonment is fear of death, so I guess I'm sane afterall.


----------



## AussiePea

Okay so how the hell do I get from Heathrow to Northampton... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> I need to be like @*Elad* and take a break from this site...ugh...
> 
> Edit: holy sh*t guys, I just met THE cutest guy within 1/2 an hour of leaving here. Bye bishes, take care.


Bye!! Take care!!

Talk to you tomorrow!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Going to bite the bullet and watch Alien 3. *please don't be too terrible*


 As I recall it was pretty bad.


----------



## millenniumman75

Laundry, Dishes, Taxes - any order.


----------



## millenniumman75

Laundry, Groceries, Dishes, Taxes - any order.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AussiePea said:


> Okay so how the hell do I get from Heathrow to Northampton...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


get on the underground and take the tube to Euston station in London

There are a bunch of terminals and I've never been there but I feel like there will probably be signs and stuff pointing you to the underground station, you can use this site to figure out the line you want to take:

http://www.londondrum.com/transport/train-journey.php?from=heathrow-terminals-1-2-3&to=euston

^ that's from terminals 1, 2 and 3. They have another stop for terminal 4, and another stop for terminal 5.

Can probably get a bus or something too?

Then get on a train to Northampton from Euston station. Not sure how long that'll take, will depend on the number of stops, shouldn't take more than two hours (on the train to Northampton.)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Binge watching movies this weekend, when I really should do some work because I couldn't get it done during the week.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

_Can you find me friends that don't rank me on what I've been through
The more battle scars the more attention it gets you

Don't tell the others but it's all getting old
I mean how many more times must our stories be told?
And being lonely's only fun in a group
It sort of loses it's charm when it's true

I meant it when I said I wanna get well, I wanna get well
Are the rest of you so content
Stay where you are but it hurts like help
And I'm sure it's fun at first
Test your pulse and check your vitals
If it's only a game you lost me
I quit it with the suicidal recital_


----------



## millenniumman75

After this passing shower, I will try and run.....over 20F degrees warmer than it was when I ran last night!


----------



## AllTheSame

63 days to go :boogie


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> Bye!! Take care!!
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow!!


Sorry hun.

I need to concentrate on finding myself a model boyfriend to go with these model looks.

Everything else including this website is secondary to finding the finest speciman of man in all the land.

That is all.

Operation f*** a b**** up has started. And it ain't pretty.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> Sorry hun.
> 
> I need to concentrate on finding myself a model boyfriend to go with these model looks.
> 
> Everything else including this website is secondary to finding the finest speciman of man in all the land.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Operation f*** a b**** up has started. And it ain't pretty.


Sweetie, you don't have to explain to me. This is all in fun, if you thought I was serious, pls tell me you're kidding, I know the difference between reality v fantasy and trying to start something real v just playing around. You're fun to play around with though, although I feel like we do have some very real conversations, and I like having those whenever you're up to it. Or just playing around when you're up to it. I consider you an online friend and I think we "get" each other, you know what I mean? I think we have fun together but we also feel the same way about a lot of things on a serious level. But babe, you have a real life and I have a real life. This is all just fun on the internetz.....lmao.

Cali you do not have to say "sorry hun and then follow it up with...whatever". I've been married twice. I have three kids from my second marriage, Miss Cali. I understand the difference between fantasy and playing around vs reality. The family, the kids I have in the real world is...that's my real world. Seriously.

Go get him lmao. Seriously. I hope you find who you're looking for, I really do. Everyone deserves to be happy, especially you. You've been through enough, you need to keep telling yourself you deserve happiness and I really mean that. I meant everything I said to you. I really meant you deserve a guy that's going to treat you right, and that you could have...***, Cali....any guy out there you pick, probably. You just have to meet him halfway. You just have to let him in.

And if you want some advice if it does (I hope) or if it doesn't work out you know I'll be here woman. If you want advice. Or to blow off steam. Or if you just want to use me as your toy, to mess around with. I don't mind, girl, you can toy with me any day lol. I know where the boundaries are, believe me.

I hope you keep me updated on how you're doing, and if you don't I guess you've found him and you're too busy ****** each other's brains out to even say so. I hope that's the case. :kiss:


----------



## AussiePea

Persephone The Dread said:


> get on the underground and take the tube to Euston station in London
> 
> There are a bunch of terminals and I've never been there but I feel like there will probably be signs and stuff pointing you to the underground station, you can use this site to figure out the line you want to take:
> 
> http://www.londondrum.com/transport/train-journey.php?from=heathrow-terminals-1-2-3&to=euston
> 
> ^ that's from terminals 1, 2 and 3. They have another stop for terminal 4, and another stop for terminal 5.
> 
> Can probably get a bus or something too?
> 
> Then get on a train to Northampton from Euston station. Not sure how long that'll take, will depend on the number of stops, shouldn't take more than two hours (on the train to Northampton.)


Ended up doing the express to Paddington, underground to Euston square then Euston to Northampton. What confused me was that Euston square station is separate to Euston station and you have to walk about 500m to get there!

All well that ends well. Now to deal with the cold...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> I need to concentrate on finding myself a model boyfriend to go with these model looks.


Lmfao I just had someone pm me though that suggested the perfect model bf comes to your home in a box wrapped in plain brown paper with no return address. And hopefully isn't vibrating 'till you open it. Lmfao....


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> Lmfao I just had someone pm me though that suggested the perfect model bf comes to your home in a box wrapped in plain brown paper with no return address. And hopefully isn't vibrating 'till you open it. Lmfao....


Tell that someone to go take it ** the ***.

-sincerely calichick

These DSL weren't meant for latex.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> Tell that someone to go take it ** the ***
> 
> -sincerely calichick
> 
> These DSL weren't meant for latex.


Will deliver the msg but, heh, think they probly got it already. Babe, I don't know of any girl's I've know with any DSLs that were meant for latex tbh so you'd be the first. But. Then, it depends on which DSL we're talking about, I guess....


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> Will deliver the msg but, heh, think they probly got it already. Babe, I don't know of any girl's I've know with any DSLs that were meant for latex tbh so you'd be the first. But. Then, it depends on which DSL we're talking about, I guess....


*whose DSL's

Who messaged you, is this a person I like or not.

I only like 2 members on this site so it'd be an uncanny coincidence if they weren't on my sh** list.


----------



## coeur_brise

Uh oh. "What's good, Miley?" Wow, at the interplay between taking about love lives and actually having one. My love life is in a state of both existing and not existing. It's Schroedinger's cat. It you open that box, that ***** might be dead. Furrrr real doe. Anyways, good luck at finding what literally fills you @calichick.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> *whose DSL's
> 
> Who messaged you, is this a person I like or not.
> 
> I only like 2 members on this site so it'd be an uncanny coincidence if they weren't on my sh** list.


Baby it's nothin to worry about there are a lot of smart arses on this site ffs you should know that by now.

I'm going to bed. We're in way different time zones but it's very, very late here and I need sleeps. Peace. Sweet dreams to me. Love me. Miss me. Bye.


----------



## calichick

coeur_brise said:


> Uh oh. "What's good, Miley?" Wow, at the interplay between taking about love lives and actually having one. My love life is in a state of both existing and not existing. It's Schroedinger's cat. It you open that box, that ***** might be dead. Furrrr real doe. Anyways, good luck at finding what literally fills you @calichick.


Thanks CB 

And that vein is gonna POP.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AussiePea said:


> Ended up doing the express to Paddington, underground to Euston square then Euston to Northampton. What confused me was that Euston square station is separate to Euston station and you have to walk about 500m to get there!
> 
> All well that ends well. Now to deal with the cold...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah I was going to say it's getting a bit warmer now it's spring time here, but yeah since you're coming from Australia you might have to wrap up :')


----------



## millenniumman75

This looks like one of those 1960s packages.

Stay away from heroin, people! This stuff is not an excuse to keep using!


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> *This looks like one of those 1960s packages*.
> 
> Stay away from heroin, people! This stuff is not an excuse to keep using!


lol that's what I was thinking. Looks like some kind of food ration from WW2.

edit: which wasn't in the 60s I know.


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes you have to sit back and reflect, there are certain things in life that every one of us here can be grateful for...one of those things is Breaking Bad.


----------



## blue2

The only way to truly be free in this world is to do nothing, stop serving our cruel master mother nature .... (starts holding breath) ...doing nothing is hard ...:teeth


----------



## unemployment simulator

just remembered how my father was passive aggressive towards me whenever I expressed any sexual interest in women, how my mother was quite disapproving and conservative and the seeming lack of any emotional intimacy between them when they were together.. wondering how much their attitudes were responsible for my fear of actually being intimate with people?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

It's scary how much of an effect narcotic painkillers can have on someone. I wonder if they realize how they're talking or if they can't tell and think they're acting normal? My boss calls me and sounds completely normal, an hour later, after he took his next dose I guess.....omg. He's recovering well though so that's good.


----------



## Skeletra

Anyone else feel their dreams are continuous?
Years ago I used to encounter this guardian angel figure. He used to show up when I was scared and I used to be able to call him. Then one dream he got mangled up, his wings were ripped off, his face smashed in and his chest ripped open to have his organs mashed up and eaten. He was completely gone for a year or so. I even missed him.
Lately, I've seen this angel figure more frequently in different dreams. He's still mangled up, but he is sort of recomposing and he's more of a silent bystander.
I've tried to heal him, but I can't seam to do it. I can only seem to change the background now.
It makes me almost wonder if this dream realm is in one sense an abstract "reality" of some sort. Could there be some continuity? Is that maybe just my subconscious desire for some structure and "continuity" in my walking life? Who knows.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The internet's reactions to April Efff's story detailing her abusive time with Toby haven't been.... great. Especially not from Toby's fans. People are automatically doubting April's story and accusing her of lying and giving her **** for not going to the police and stigmatizing 'tumblr people' in the process. Ummm firstly, you don't actually know if April went to the police. It didn't actually say whether or not she did in her post. Admittedly she probably didn't because I imagine she would've have said so if she did, in order to curb the harassment she's getting for telling strangers on the internet rather than the authorities. Idk. Though I'll also add that police are notorious for responding poorly to claims of rape. The prosecution for rape (when it's reported) is very low compared to other serious crimes. Secondly, she has considerable text evidence and there are multiple women who've come out with their own stories, which match up quite well with April's. Many people have also stated that Toby is indeed an *** who takes hard drugs and drinks frequently.

I also think this video speaks for itself.




Yeah... kind of a horny pervert here tbh.

I'm not saying that Toby definitely committed these crimes, though I'm strongly inclined to believe April's story, as well as those of the other people who've come out about their experiences with him. All the stories strengthen each other and help make a better case against him. His only response so far has been a 1 minute long video (that has ads on it) that pretty much says nothing more than 'I didn't do those things lol'. In the video he even referred to April as a 'person I've dated' while his mother's defensive facebook post stated 'my son never dated you lol'.

It actually looks like a lot of people are actually believing that lackluster video he posted too. While it doesn't have the greatest like/dislike ratio, it certainly hasn't been bombarded with dislikes like his other recent videos.

I'd also like to comment on the disgusting comments that I've been seeing a lot of lately, along of the lines of "Toby raped me lol.... subscribe to my channel pls ". Like wtf???? That's disgusting and offensive lmao. No wonder women don't come out with their abuse stories. Reactions like these are atrocious. I support her and not Toby Turner, though I WON'T rule out the possibility that she is indeed lying, though I seriously believe what she is saying is at least mostly true.


----------



## coeur_brise

blue2 said:


> The only way to truly be free in this world is to do nothing, stop serving our cruel master mother nature .... (starts holding breath) ...doing nothing is hard ...:teeth


I used to do nothing a lot. Those were good times. I just thought about it today,like "if I weren't working, what would I be doing?" At times I think I'm a born nerd/stunted social outcast because really all I'd like to do is to listen to some old fogey 60s bygone era folk music (and classical piano) rather than make plans to travel the world. Or even to initiate sex with others oh god.

Someone like Rihanna makes me look like a hardcore nerd whose played card games forever, puts together model airplanes, solves Rubix cubes in 60 seconds or less. Jesus. Anyway... not that it's a bad thing. There's tons of culture in that universe. Oh what the heck,if this were high school, I still wouldn't fit in. So how 'bout that Rubix cube baby? Betcha I can solve it in under a minute. Aww yeah. 

Edit:..actually it's a pretty good skill to have. There's like complex algorithms n stuff. Pretty neet.


----------



## Charmander

:sigh I hope I can still salvage these old video tapes. May have to send them in for repair, but it (understandably) costs a lot even for one tape to be fixed.


----------



## blue2

coeur_brise said:


> So how 'bout that Rubix cube baby? Betcha I can solve it in under a minute. Aww yeah.


What ...? ..you wanna try to solve my Rubix cube :sus...? ..I'd be kinda afraid it would destroy you tbh but hell you earned a go ....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

$80 in cancellation fees for the trip I was going to take...now back to $500 credit again...eventually I will go somewhere on those funds from how many years ago now? I forget.


----------



## coeur_brise

blue2 said:


> What ...? ..you wanna try to solve my Rubix cube :sus...? ..I'd be kinda afraid it would destroy you tbh but hell you earned a go ....


I can solve one in a quantum leap.  *raises eyebrows up and down*
.. Wait.. Lightyear. Yes :yes


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> $80 in cancellation fees for the trip I was going to take...now back to $500 credit again...eventually I will go somewhere on those funds from how many years ago now? I forget.


You're not going anymore? Why not? You seemed like you were looking forward to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> You're not going anymore? Why not? You seemed like you were looking forward to it.


I was looking forward to it and I will go eventually but moving was really expensive & I want to go with a bit of cash in hand


----------



## McFly

Mad TV and Crystal Pepsi are going to be coming out this year. It must be the 90s again :cup


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> Sorry hun.
> 
> I need to concentrate on finding myself a model boyfriend to go with these model looks.
> 
> Everything else including this website is secondary to finding the finest speciman of man in all the land.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Operation f*** a b**** up has started. And it ain't pretty.


----------



## Estillum

I just got around to watching The Force Awakens, annnd I loved it. Just as I was going to completely resign to my juvenile dislike of all that is popular something has to come about and prove me wrong. Even rekindled my interest in the original trilogy as well, I guess I'm back in full-sail.


----------



## crimeclub

Man I'm playing city musical chairs, moving once again, just have to move closer to my university of choice. Packing up all my stuff is such a pain because I have a hell of a lot of stuff, I'll probably just put that off right now and eat tons of sushi while I watch 5 episodes of Band of Brothers the rest of the night. Yellow Tail sushi mmmm, might be the only tail I have to chase but I really can't complain.


----------



## crimeclub

When you're looking for a nice place in a not very big city while you own a cat.....900sq ft? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

If I didn't have Penny I'd have a brand new 2,000 sq ft condo in a cool part of town. Thanks Penny, let me feed and protect you for nothing in return so I can live in a 900 sq ft apartment for 12 months in a crap part of town.


----------



## Barakiel

I'm learning to accept the fact that all my attempts at interacting with people (especially online) are gonna end up with me being painfully awkward and embarrassing myself to some extent, but if I never took that risk to begin with there would be a whole lot of cool people I'd miss out on talking with. :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames

goodbye SAS


----------



## Hikin

Gonna dust off those rollerblades today. Later though, when the park is not filled with freaking kids.


----------



## calichick

Umpalumpa said:


>


Ya'll can laugh and joke all you want.

This week was ammmmmmazing.

My hair stylist asked me to model for her clothing line today.

I think I'm going to go to open call next week for talent.

When u bishes see me on the Victoria's Secret runway then we'll see who's laughing her size 2 a33 right off :lol

I want to aim for lingerie modeling so I can keep the free goods

Omg

Wait till you see me SAS I'm gonna be famous one day.

Whether it's strutting on the catwalk or sucking some millionaire d*** it's going to happen one day.

Peace out xx

P.S Cali loves you


----------



## McFly

The girl that posted nipples didn't get banned. Or the mods missed it. Either way people will become traumatized by the female nipple so hopefully there's no more of that devil imagery.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Ya'll can laugh and joke all you want.
> 
> This week was ammmmmmazing.
> 
> My hair stylist asked me to model for her clothing line today.
> 
> I think I'm going to go to open call next week for talent.
> 
> When u bishes see me on the Victoria's Secret runway then we'll see who's laughing her size 2 a33 right off :lol
> 
> I want to aim for lingerie modeling so I can keep the free goods
> 
> Omg
> 
> Wait till you see me SAS I'm gonna be famous one day.
> 
> Whether it's strutting on the catwalk or sucking some millionaire d*** it's going to happen one day.
> 
> Peace out xx
> 
> P.S Cali loves you


Good luck wish you the best .



McFly said:


> The girl that posted nipples didn't get banned. Or the mods missed it. Either way people will become traumatized by the female nipple so hopefully there's no more of that devil imagery.












That thread last night?


----------



## crimeclub

McFly said:


> The girl that posted nipples didn't get banned. Or the mods missed it. Either way people will become traumatized by the female nipple so hopefully there's no more of that devil imagery.


Do a girl a solid and don't point her out, those nips were just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> Ya'll can laugh and joke all you want.
> 
> This week was ammmmmmazing.
> 
> My hair stylist asked me to model for her clothing line today.
> 
> I think I'm going to go to open call next week for talent.
> 
> When u bishes see me on the Victoria's Secret runway then we'll see who's laughing her size 2 a33 right off :lol
> 
> I want to aim for lingerie modeling so I can keep the free goods
> 
> Omg
> 
> Wait till you see me SAS I'm gonna be famous one day.
> 
> Whether it's strutting on the catwalk or sucking some millionaire d*** it's going to happen one day.
> 
> Peace out xx
> 
> P.S Cali loves you


Told you to go for it when you still were dreaming of being in hawaii in micro bikini, good luck.

Been a nice week for me as well, i was the one dating a model though


----------



## McFly

Kevin001 said:


> That thread last night?


Yea, did you catch it?



crimeclub said:


> Do a girl a solid and don't point her out, those nips were just what the doctor ordered!


I won't identify her but I think she wanted to get banned. She could have linked a bigger photo, but certainly nice teddies. :nerd:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> Yea, did you catch it?
> 
> I won't identify her but I think she wanted to get banned. She could have linked a bigger photo, but certainly nice teddies. :nerd:


Did she really not get banned? Hmm, maybe there's some racism here, they were all indian women photos right? :haha

edit: what? yes she is. Look again. Unless there was a second shooter


----------



## McFly

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Did she really not get banned? Hmm, maybe there's some racism here, they were all indian women photos right? :haha
> 
> edit: what? yes she is. Look again. Unless there was a second shooter


It was a second assassin that snuck in one of the threads. I didn't get a screencap but I checked my history and her account is still activated


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> Ya'll can laugh and joke all you want.
> 
> This week was ammmmmmazing.
> 
> My hair stylist asked me to model for her clothing line today.
> 
> I think I'm going to go to open call next week for talent.
> 
> When u bishes see me on the Victoria's Secret runway then we'll see who's laughing her size 2 a33 right off :lol
> 
> I want to aim for lingerie modeling so I can keep the free goods
> 
> Omg
> 
> Wait till you see me SAS I'm gonna be famous one day.
> 
> Whether it's strutting on the catwalk or sucking some millionaire d*** it's going to happen one day.
> 
> Peace out xx
> 
> P.S Cali loves you


Good luck to you, hope it works out for you woman. PS We loves you too, Cali. I'll know it's you without even knowing your real name, babe, because I'm sure your attitude will just come flying off the pages lmao....


----------



## Kevin001

McFly said:


> Yea, did you catch it?


Nope, I missed it. I went to bed early. :crying: I didn't think the thread would produce anything good, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## McFly

Kevin001 said:


> Nope, I missed it. I went to bed early. :crying: I didn't think the thread would produce anything good, I guess I was wrong.


Actually it wasn't a big deal, just a couple porn pictures and the OP called the mods a bunch of names. It was up for like 5 hours though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm dying to know who it was now......


----------



## calichick

Umpalumpa said:


> Told you to go for it when you still were dreaming of being in hawaii in micro bikini, good luck.
> 
> Been a nice week for me as well, i was the one dating a model though


Very nice...cute chick? Where'd you meet this lass

Umpalumpa you didn't tell me you were model material. And by model material I mean models are attracted to you lol

I didn't meet any cute guys this week but next week I'm going out every day so here's hoping...

Got my hair did today and a bunch of cute summer dresses..



AllTheSame said:


> Good luck to you, hope it works out for you woman. PS We loves you too, Cali. I'll know it's you without even knowing your real name, babe, because I'm sure your attitude will just come flying off the pages lmao....


Thanks . Although I'm not 1% of my online personality in real life but I'm sure this holds true for the majority of us 

How was your week?

Thanks @Kevin001, how was the job interview, did you land it?


----------



## jsgt

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm dying to know who it was now......


She posted a pic of herself in the post your muscles thread a few pages back. No, her name doesn't start with an "r". Yup...her account is still active. Figures a mod would "miss" a picture like that. As long as there are differences between people(race, sex, religion), there will be discrimination...that'll never change. :sigh

I wanted to get involved in that ****storm last night, but ehh...didn't feel like stirring things up for some reason. My trolling skills failed me.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> Thanks . Although I'm not 1% of my online personality in real life but I'm sure this holds true for the majority of us
> 
> How was your week?


Was good. I've been out of work due to work injury but finally starting to heal up. I actually started working out (cardio and lifting) Monday. I'm sore as *** but I need to get in better shape. I have a vacation coming up in two months where I'll basically be dressed in nothing but swim trunks for eight days, seven nights. Around 5,000 of my closest friends lmao.

Good to hear you're doing well, Miss Cali. Let us know how it all goes. You def got the looks girl, and you can have the confidence and personality to pull that off, I have absolutely no doubt


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> how was the job interview, did you land it?


I had two interviews over the last 3-4wks. Didn't get either. I've applied for 8 jobs in the last 2wks. That is huge for me, it used to take me a week to just apply to one job. I'm broke af right now. I'm doing better mentally and physically though . I will continue to try.



jsgt said:


> She posted a pic of herself in the post your muscles thread a few pages back. No, her name doesn't start with an "r".


HM? That chick is hot. I can't believe I missed that.....ugh.


----------



## jsgt

Kevin001 said:


> HM? That chick is hot. I can't believe I missed that.....ugh.


Yup. The pic posted wasn't bare though...there was a see through top just above the nips. Pretty sweet pic actually.

*edit* Just to clarify, HM posted the nip pic in last nights thread. It wasn't a pic of her though. Don't want any rumors to start due to a misunderstanding.


----------



## crimeclub

McFly said:


> I won't identify her but I think she wanted to get banned. She could have linked a bigger photo, but certainly nice teddies. :nerd:


I guess you're right. And those teddies though...


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 134,000th Post! *
****************


----------



## PlayerOffGames

why should i fight to defend something that only exists in my mind...why must i justify and defend so many things about myself...sorry...im smoking my last joint and i was angry but now im calmer...im not sure what i was talking about...not sure why its so improtant...it would have been nice im someone pmed me and said "look at these posts more closely" and explained...the closest i got was a post in a thread saying "all because you didnt pay attention"...how was that suppose to help me?...i should keep posting to make you all feel bad



millenniumman75 said:


> ****************
> * 134,000th Post! *
> ****************


you never answered when people asked you about the 50 post limit...i dont care but you could at least write it on a piece of paper and post a pic...i asked you before and you didnt do it...what kind of mentor are you?

i just read everything i wrote...it shouldnt bother me...nothings gonna really happen when i click submit...i just hope the person after me writes something nice...but millinniummann75 i still cant spell your username has to reply cuz his my qoute buddy...ha thats something to laugh about


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and i even prayed to god to not let this happen


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lmao my mom's boyfriend is such an ignorant dumbass it makes me sick :')

like.......... please....... shut up....... everything that comes out of your mouth is ignorant garbage that illustrates your obviously low iq.......


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ShatteredGlass said:


> like.......... please....... shut up....... everything that comes out of your mouth is ignorant garbage that illustrates your obviously low iq.......


ive lost you as well...i cant take this anymore...no...i cant...as a wise man once said...goodbye SAS


----------



## PlayerOffGames

so no ones gonna reply?...ok i hope i can stay away


----------



## ShatteredGlass

PlayerOffGames said:


> ive lost you as well...i cant take this anymore...no...i cant...as a wise man once said...goodbye SAS


?? my post wasn't directed at you. it was all about my mom's obnoxious boyfriend lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ShatteredGlass said:


> ?? my post wasn't directed at you. it was all about my mom's obnoxious boyfriend lol.


oh sorry...bye


----------



## ShatteredGlass

PlayerOffGames said:


> oh sorry...bye


don't worry about it.


----------



## MsVaslovik

What popped into my head today was that I was sure that Richard III had the two young princes murdered in the Tower of London. I'm dead sure of this now.


----------



## AussiePea

Yesterday was just bizarre. Snowed in the morning at the track (in England), then I ****ed up in a big way and almost burned the pit lane down and then in the race a 1 in a million event occurring which put us out of the race. 

**** yesterday. 

Now 24 hours of travel to get home. 

I need 2 weeks to sleep. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

I'm almost certain that I end up copying the writing style of everyone I chat with online. Does that make me some kind of social chameleon or am I just lacking that much in personality? :con


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I only have a small amount of herb left but I'd like to be high for the season opener of Game Of Thrones at the weekend...maybe my old coworker can hook up a bud if I finish what I have in the next few days


----------



## McFly

I only had 3 dollars in my checking account so I deposited a check, and when I drove away the girl teller gave me this exact look, lol:


----------



## Crisigv

I hate my life.


----------



## crimeclub

McFly said:


> I only had 3 dollars in my checking account so I deposited a check, and when I drove away the girl teller gave me this exact look, lol:


Lol I've been there before. Especially when I was broke in college, I'd deposit a paycheck to a 3 dollar account and it was even worse at the counter when she'd say out loud "Alright, you now have $530 in your account." Thanks bank teller for tellin' everyone I'm broke.


----------



## crimeclub

Spending my evening switching between episodes of Band of Brothers and posting on a SA forum, this will surely get me a girlfriend.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

_He's everything you want
He's everything you need
He's everything inside of you
That you wish you could be
He says all the right things
At exactly the right time
But he means nothing to you
And you don't know why _


----------



## McFly

crimeclub said:


> Lol I've been there before. Especially when I was broke in college, I'd deposit a paycheck to a 3 dollar account and it was even worse at the counter when she'd say out loud "Alright, you now have $530 in your account." Thanks bank teller for tellin' everyone I'm broke.


lol. I was sweatin it because those overdraft charges hurt. They do behave differently depending how much I have in my account.


----------



## AllTheSame

Not aimed at anyone in this thread, just a general thought, only way I can express what I'm feeling right now....

Ffs are you kidding me? Lmao


----------



## crimeclub

AllTheSame said:


> Not aimed at anyone in this thread, just a general thought, only way I can express what I'm feeling right now....
> 
> Ffs are you kidding me? Lmao


$530 right before I'd pay $450 in bills.

Were you talking about me or someone else?

No.. you were talking about me watching Band of Brothers weren't you, you anti-American f***.

(Sorry everything has to be about me, that's a struggle cali and I have when we're on the same thread, sorry.)


----------



## AllTheSame

crimeclub said:


> $530 right before I'd pay $450 in bills.
> 
> Were you talking about me or someone else?
> 
> No.. you were talking about me watching Band of Brothers weren't you, you anti-American f***.
> 
> (Sorry everything has to be about me, that's a struggle cali and I have when we're on the same thread, sorry.)


Nope not about you Mr. Cali. Believe me I say that with the utmost respect. (*cough) No doubt in my mind who'd (not) wear the pants in that family. And who would take who's last name...

I only read one of the threads above mine but don't most banks offer free overdraft protection now? Idk, maybe it's just mine. I pay attention oc and it never happens to me but it's nice to know it's there if you need it....


----------



## crimeclub

AllTheSame said:


> Nope not about you Mr. Cali. Believe me I say that with the utmost respect. (*cough) No doubt in my mind who'd (not) wear the pants in that family. And who would take who's last name...
> 
> I only read one of the threads above mine but don't most banks offer free overdraft protection now? Idk, maybe it's just mine. I pay attention oc and it never happens to me but it's nice to know it's there if you need it....


I've never said I'd object to her taking my pants.


----------



## AllTheSame

crimeclub said:


> I've never said I'd object to her taking my pants.


Doubt yours would be off much, my brother. Hers would be though. I'll let you figure the rest out :grin2:


----------



## crimeclub

crimeclub said:


> Spending my evening switching between episodes of Band of Brothers and posting on a SA forum, this will surely get me a girlfriend.


Just finished the amazing 9th episode of Band of Brothers.










Update: Still no girlfriend yet, but it's sure to happen if I just keep focusing on watching s*** by myself.


----------



## Stilla

Is anyone knowledgable about the facebook chat? 
When one of the friends that you chat with the most and who is always on top of your list disappears completely but they still post on facebook and it says they're active on messenger it'd mean they either turned off chat completely on facebook or for you selectively right? Is there a way to tell the difference between the latter?


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> Very nice...cute chick? Where'd you meet this lass
> 
> Umpalumpa you didn't tell me you were model material. And by model material I mean models are attracted to you lol
> 
> I didn't meet any cute guys this week but next week I'm going out every day so here's hoping...
> 
> Got my hair did today and a bunch of cute summer dresses..
> 
> Thanks . Although I'm not 1% of my online personality in real life but I'm sure this holds true for the majority of us
> 
> How was your week?
> 
> Thanks @Kevin001, how was the job interview, did you land it?


Yeah very, met her at my workplace.
You never asked!

Cheers.


----------



## Crisigv

Goddamn, that was a good sandwich. Been so long, I wish it lasted longer.


----------



## calichick

*i LOVE Tom Cruise*


----------



## calichick

I wish some ppl didn't talk to me on here

Actually, I wish that the majority of people would not quote me, would not read my posts, would not stalk me, would not make assumptions, would not attack me, and that I could go on posting about whatever it is I post about in peace and be left alone for the most part.

Jeez, I miss anonymity. Being able to say whatever the **** I want. Internet is only good for one thing: expressing yourself freely and openly. After that it's all a sh*tshow. I don't come online to be the repressed woman I am in real life.


----------



## jim_morrison

It feels odd to sleep decently. Maybe in a week I'll actually catch up.


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> lol. I was sweatin it because those overdraft charges hurt. They do behave differently depending how much I have in my account.


$12 each time. Yeah, it's bad.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> .


He's _that_ excited about his sandwich?! :lol


----------



## McFly

millenniumman75 said:


> $12 each time. Yeah, it's bad.


The last time it was $35 and they charged $10 a day. Damn Rabobank, bunch of gypsies.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## McFly

I used conditioner in my beard this morning and it feels soft and fluffy.


----------



## pied vert

I feel so good right now I want to share it with somebody


----------



## Barakiel

God I really want to learn to play saxophone. I rent an alto or soprano every now and then, and I guess I've improved some since I first start doing that like five years ago, but I highly doubt I have the motivation or energy to pursue that seriously.

Plus I prefer the really deep sounds you can get on tenor or baritone, I think :\


----------



## McFly

Sling TV has a new package where you can watch on up to 3 devices at a time and get most of the same channels but they swap ESPN and ESPN2 with Fox Sports and FS1. I'd pay more for all those channels and the multi use if they offered it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Estillum said:


>


No, veterans, this is not me with my sparkling apple cider :drunk :lol


----------



## KelsKels

Well officially unemployed as of today. Nervous about blowing through my savings.. I'll probably try to find some cashier job or something if I get worried enough about money. I want to get my ear problems and anxiety and medication stuff sorted out first. I don't want to start a new job and not be able to hear anyone or feel ok because of side effects. I have 11k though so I should be good for a while.


----------



## calichick

Enable private messaging = off.

Hi b$tch,

What now?

Love,
Calichick

P.S. F&ck off, I've got a hundred and one men to meet and you're not one of them.

Not posting anymore anyways, my life is way too precious for the Internet

Some people on this site have some nerve eh?


----------



## McFly

My coffee grinder was running too slow to work, so I went through the painstaking process of fixing it. Stripped it down to the rotor, the metal piece that held the shaft into place was bent that caused it to not spin freely. So got it back to working after 3 hours of figuring out how to take it apart then the trouble of putting it back together. And lots of grease stains on my new shirt. I could have just bought one at a thrift store for $5 but when I get started on a project I finish it to the painful bloody end.


----------



## coeur_brise

I made a thoughtful post about some woman giving me the judgy eyes and me not being able to control what she thinks, but it got deleted. Yes, I did take a bottle of water with me into the bathroom. No I did not take a number two and not wash my hands. That's gross. Oh well. Yes the bottle is probably contaminated but idc. Don't judge me 'cause I'm human!


----------



## millenniumman75

Barakiel said:


> God I really want to learn to play saxophone. I rent an alto or soprano every now and then, and I guess I've improved some since I first start doing that like five years ago, but I highly doubt I have the motivation or energy to pursue that seriously.
> 
> Plus I prefer the really deep sounds you can get on tenor or baritone, I think :\


I have always been interested in playing the saxophone. I started playing the clarinet in 1985 :lol and played through high school and college. I switched back and forth to flute in HS and college, even playing at basketball games.

My friend played the alto sax and we switched instruments one time - and did pretty well. It shocked the music professors because neither one of us were music majors :lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hi brain, it's the cheat...um...could you shut the funk up for about 10 minutes so I can fall asleep? No? Ah okay, well, you're the boss...talk to ya later.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Once I was 18 years old 
I was lonely 
So I started watching porn
cuz I was horny 


Once I was 19 years old 
I was still a teen
I started drinking beer
and smoking lots of weed


Once I was 20 years old 
I was angry 
so I moved out of the house
to a different city 


Now i'm 21 years of age 
still haven't gotten laid
but going away to college
at the start of May 


Soon i'll be 22 years old
Still playing Runescape
Playing pokemon with my 
new college roommates.

And pwning n00bzz


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol..... I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I were to discover that more than a couple girls between the ages of 12 and 15 have a crush on me. I feel like I have that kind of appeal. I really wish people my age liked me for once. ):


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I met someone tonight who actually might have completely changed my life. This is stupid.


----------



## jsgt

Someone was causing trouble in the pic thread, got banned and I missed it. Who was it? Apparently a female?(gasp) There's not any banned members that have posted recently, so...idk.


----------



## McFly

jsgt said:


> Someone was causing trouble in the pic thread, got banned and I missed it. Who was it? Apparently a female?(gasp) There's not any banned members that have posted recently, so...idk.


It was some unstable person that made several new multiple accounts that all got banned immediately. Probably not even a female. Might have been that person from ****hate trolling here last year causing trouble. They got the attention they wanted today.


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks to know I won't ever be good at something. Sucks that no matter what job I have, I will always be at the bottom, because I'm not good enough.


----------



## jsgt

McFly said:


> It was some unstable person that made several new multiple accounts that all got banned immediately. Probably not even a female. Might have been that person from ****hate trolling here last year causing trouble. They got the attention they wanted today.


Just when I thought I had no life, someone does something like this to prove me wrong. It takes a special kind of loser to devote so much time and energy into trolling a social anxiety website...and for years? Wow, that's devotion. I still am curious as to what was said. I need to find a way to record all the goes on here so I can play it back later.


----------



## McFly

jsgt said:


> Just when I thought I had no life, someone does something like this to prove me wrong. It takes a special kind of loser to devote so much time and energy into trolling a social anxiety website...and for years? Wow, that's devotion. I still am curious as to what was said. I need to find a way to record all the goes on here so I can play it back later.


Someone posted a screen cap of a private message in the whats bothering you thread earlier today.


----------



## KelsKels

Unf... Outlander is my guilty pleasure. I want to throw my underwear at Sam Heughan as Jamie Fraser.










Is it hot in here?


----------



## jsgt

McFly said:


> Someone posted a screen cap of a private message in the whats bothering you thread earlier today.


I'm on it. :bat


----------



## crimeclub

Diane from Cheers is one of the most attractive people I've seen in my life, kind of wish I was Sam.


----------



## calichick

damn I'm hot. that pic that I posted...don't even have fake tan on...rofl. But my hair and my bum are in good shape.

I need a fine a** guy. I went out to lunch this week with my coworkers, and this group of young businessmen came by our table...I nearly fainted my pants off....I love professionals...Especially when they have that swagger, kind of a cocky arrogance, not too much though.
*<----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
And hair. Height. Style. Attitude.

So hot.

I'm in a GOOD SPOT. Mentally, emotionally, physically, sexually. Everything is in place to open up the possibility to love. That is all I strive for in life.


----------



## SofaKing

crimeclub said:


> Diane from Cheers is one of the most attractive people I've seen in my life, kind of wish I was Sam.


The Money Pit, Shelley Long is pretty nice too! Then you get to be jealous of Tom Hanks instead.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

calichick said:


> damn I'm hot. that pic that I posted...don't even have fake tan on...rofl. But my hair and my bum are in good shape.
> 
> I need a fine a** guy. I went out to lunch this week with my coworkers, and this group of young businessmen came by our table...I nearly fainted my pants off....I love professionals...Especially when they have that swagger, kind of a cocky arrogance, not too much though.
> *<----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> And hair. Height. Style. Attitude.
> 
> So hot.
> 
> I'm in a GOOD SPOT. Mentally, emotionally, physically, sexually. Everything is in place to open up the possibility to love. That is all I strive for in life.


Was that you in the yellow dress?


----------



## calichick

the cheat said:


> Was that you in the yellow dress?


It's actually denim shorts and a yellow top.

lol your fashion sense is shot my friend.

I'm immortalizing it on my profile so people know where they can shove it.

And it's not up my bum.

No matter how hard I work for that a**.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## calichick

I have a pretty dirty mouth for a pretty girl, no?


I should work on that some day.

Wouldn't want to attract the wrong kind of men.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

calichick said:


> It's actually denim shorts and a yellow top.
> 
> lol your fashion sense is shot my friend.
> 
> I'm immortalizing it on my profile so people know where they can shove it.
> 
> And it's not up my bum.
> 
> No matter how hard I work for that a**.


I didn't look at it long enough to notice and it was hours ago... looked like a dress, to me. I mean, my "fashion sense" isn't good, but not cause I thought you were wearing a dress.

You look nice...


----------



## calichick

the cheat said:


> I didn't look at it long enough to notice and it was hours ago... looked like a dress, to me. I mean, my "fashion sense" isn't good, but not cause I thought you were wearing a dress.
> 
> You look nice...


Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Trolling has finally become an epidemic here. I hope this sh*t gets quarantined soon.


----------



## jsgt

I don't know what to believe. I'm just going to agree with whoever has the higher post count. :stu


----------



## Crisigv

I'm pretty sure he hates me at this point. I don't blame him. Everyone hates me.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I have always been interested in playing the saxophone. I started playing the clarinet in 1985 :lol and played through high school and college. I switched back and forth to flute in HS and college, even playing at basketball games.
> 
> My friend played the alto sax and we switched instruments one time - and did pretty well. It shocked the music professors because neither one of us were music majors :lol.


My oldest daughter plays bass clarinet in hs band (and does really well).

She tells me sax players have attitudes, they're usually pranking someone or are up to no good, and are way too full of themselves lol. You don't want to be that guy MM. (no offense to any actual sax players, she's actually friends with a couple of them).


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> My oldest daughter plays bass clarinet in hs band (and does really well).
> 
> She tells me sax players have attitudes, they're usually pranking someone or are up to no good, and are way too full of themselves lol. You don't want to be that guy MM. (no offense to any actual sax players, she's actually friends with a couple of them).


:lol - they can be mean. I would say it's about 50-50. There are good saxophone players, then there are the real a** hats. Clarinets always played more of a range in notes than saxophones.


----------



## Prince Adrian

other people and how I HATE & dread them.. while they might know things I don't.. so is the vice versa! I might KNOW things *they don't*, I might HAVE things *they don't*, I might OWN TREASURES *the rest of the world don't*!!!








​
why haven't I thought of that? what a joke!! :lol:haha:haha
..or it's most likely the matter of how my entire crews just finally got it, that the alignment is so sudden that it seems like a miracle OUT OF NOWHERE!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> why haven't I thought of that?


aah I see.. that _SPONGE, MIRROR & KRAKEN!!!!!_


----------



## Prince Adrian

_I think now I've finally *truly* grabbed the Onyx?!!_








​


----------



## millenniumman75

Prince Adrian said:


> _I think now I've finally *truly* grabbed the Onyx?!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That looks like a weapon :hide


----------



## Prince Adrian

millenniumman75 said:


> That looks like a weapon :hide


cool design, right? 

on the metaphor side, if you're thinking unlimited source of inner strength - this is how I interpret them: black + onyx - could be used as a weapon, y e e s s s . . that's also true.  and a very effective one too..

but to me right now it also simply means this:










that you finally understand that you MATTER. nothing can bring you down no matter what because you finally got in touch with that authentic sense of self-worth. that's genuine *STRENGTH*. 

-lecture end-
..but the real practice has 'just' begun..
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

and so.. I might really able to start painting again now.. and _EVERYTHING!!!

_​


----------



## millenniumman75

Prince Adrian said:


> cool design, right?
> 
> on the metaphor side, if you're thinking unlimited source of inner strength - this is how I interpret them: black + onyx - could be used as a weapon, y e e s s s . . that's also true.  and a very effective one too..
> 
> but to me right now it also simply means this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you finally understand that you MATTER. nothing can bring you down no matter what because you finally got in touch with that authentic sense of self-worth. that's genuine *STRENGTH*.
> 
> -lecture end-
> ..but the real practice has 'just' begun..
> ​


It's such a dark stone. Diamonds and pearls (Pearl is one of my birthstones) - bright and pretty.

......and that baby is KEY-YOOOOOOOOOT! Ready for a hug.


----------



## calichick

Has there been a good SAS member who has joined within the last year?


A lot of these frequent posters seem like carbon copies of one another, there's no uniqueness anymore.



Downhill decline my SAS vets.

It ain't looking pretty. I'm gonna start a spinoff of this site and appoint MM75 the moderator so he can issue biased warnings.

It'll be like good old times.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Wings of Amnesty

calichick said:


> Has there been a good SAS member who has joined within the last year?


Nope, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## millenniumman75

I wonder if I got a sunburn today


----------



## cosmicslop

I unintentionally inhaled too much bleach and fixative spray over this weekend. Headache probably because my brain is turning into soup.


----------



## rdrr

Its tough for me to watch videos showing iv drug use


----------



## millenniumman75

Watching out of control kids on Maury......no kid of mine will ever do the things they do and be able to sit down.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I wonder what people do at a SA meet-up. Is it awkward? Does someone lead? Maybe I should go to one and find out.


----------



## calichick

I need to go wash my hair. Haven't washed it in 4 days cause I'm on a conditioning streak.

I've got the cutest outfit planned for tomorrow and oily hair just won't do.


----------



## KelsKels

Pretty sure I just caught my husband in a lie. I get so sick of this.. he lies about stupid little things so frequently. He thinks it will keep me from getting angry.. but it only makes me 20xs more angry. He doesn't seem to understand that I pay attention to everything and its difficult to lie to me if I already suspect something. I almost always find proof and then I'm way way way more angry than I ever would have been.

Its going to be an interesting morning when he gets home.


----------



## Cam1

You know you've gotten out of shape when co-ed softball makes your entire body ache. This should probably provide the motivation to start working out once again.


----------



## crimeclub

I signed up at Planet Fitness today, aside from their workout equipment they have a cardio cinema room, a pool, sauna, massage rooms, and a stand up tanning salon so you get a full-body tan. I don't care what people say about PF, for $15 a month that's amazing...


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> Pretty sure I just caught my husband in a lie. I get so sick of this.. he lies about stupid little things so frequently. He thinks it will keep me from getting angry.. but it only makes me 20xs more angry. He doesn't seem to understand that I pay attention to everything and its difficult to lie to me if I already suspect something. I almost always find proof and then I'm way way way more angry than I ever would have been.
> 
> Its going to be an interesting morning when he gets home.


Sorry you're having to deal with that. My ex-wife sort of turned into a compulsive liar (and cheater). I try to remember that old saying, if you don't lie, you don't have to remember what you said. There are no stories to keep straight. It's a lot easier if you don't have to keep up with what you've told to whom and when lol.

I wouldn't want to be him when you actually talk to him.


----------



## Kevin001

That awkward moment when you find out someone you use to talk to in high school committed murder :blank.


----------



## McFly

crimeclub said:


> I signed up at Planet Fitness today, aside from their workout equipment they have a cardio cinema room, a pool, sauna, massage rooms, and a stand up tanning salon so you get a full-body tan. I don't care what people say about PF, for $15 a month that's amazing...


Watch out for that lunk alarm


----------



## crimeclub

McFly said:


> Watch out for that lunk alarm


lol man I've been looking out for that, I've been a member of PF before and I have yet to witness it. One day...


----------



## coeur_brise

millenniumman75 said:


> Watching out of control kids on Maury......no kid of mine will ever do the things they do and be able to sit down.


My favorite flavor of popsicle is... that red, white and blue one!


----------



## millenniumman75

coeur_brise said:


> My favorite flavor of popsicle is... that red, white and blue one!


They still ain't gettin one!


----------



## coeur_brise

millenniumman75 said:


> They still ain't gettin one!


Well then they'll just have to go back to their second favorite flavor of popsicle.... ...which is cherry.


----------



## crimeclub

People I actually know and like are Trump supporters.

The movie Idiocracy is about to have a real-life sequel I think.


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> That awkward moment when you find out someone you use to talk to in high school committed murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That happened with someone in my class, but it was done in self-defence because his mom was being threatened by his stepdad.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...th-kitchen-knife-drunken-row-Gary-Barlow.html
http://leamingtonobserver.co.uk/news/jury-sent-deliberate-hatton-park-murder-trial/


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> That happened with someone in my class, but it was done in self-defence because his mom was being threatened by his stepdad.


Really? Well at least it was self-defense. On a side note I didn't get a quote notification saying you quoted me :um.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> People I actually know and like are Trump supporters.
> 
> The movie Idiocracy is about to have a real-life sequel I think.


Donald Trump is not that President dude in that movie :lol. Given the disorder that is already in Congress and the country, you'd think it was today.

Brawndo has what plants crave.....It's got electrolytes. :roll

People need to get their heads out of their APPS!


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> Watch out for that lunk alarm


 @crimeclub

Do they really play that lunk alarm thing in the place? That's creepy. I'd, like, run out of the place thinking the fuzz wants to bust a steroid ring or something.


----------



## Qolselanu

I wonder if it is possible to cycle Bupropion on and off relatively quickly to take advantage of the honeymoon effect.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, going without coffee first thing in the morning only went okay because I got enough sleep.

I should let the house get cold again - it's spring and time to save energy costs.


----------



## Charmander

The worst thing about having a desktop with an unnecessary touchscreen is when a bug decides to walk across it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I visited an old forum I used to be a part of years ago, the photo thread is so different to somewhere like here. it's weird how different places have their own types of people and how those people then go on to dictate how the community generally is.. like the photos in the photo thread were all people trying to outdo each other with who can take a selfie in the most unusual place. it was a bit like a reflection upon selfie culture, the idea of fishing for "likes", I saw people posting selfies when they were up a chimney, when they are in a neck brace in hospital... part of me thinks its all a bit ridiculous, a bit tragic that while you are in pain and on a hospital bed the first thing you think is I need to instagram this and post it to my social media!... this is modern culture though. this is what normies these days do. I think all of us here aren't so much a part of this culture due to the element of narcissism, sure we all do silly photos every once in a while and we all do selfies ,but there is definitely a distinction between us and them I feel.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> @crimeclub
> 
> Do they really play that lunk alarm thing in the place? That's creepy. I'd, like, run out of the place thinking the fuzz wants to bust a steroid ring or something.


PF wants to distance themselves from the "Bro" type gym, so if anyone grunts too loud they hit the alarm, grunting is normal when lifting weights, but when you're in a Golds Gym and you hear a "HUUHHHH!!!" from across the room that's not necessary, so I actually do like the lunk alarm lol, my grunts have about a 20 foot radius and that's fairly normal I think, other than that then you're just putting on a show.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> PF wants to distance themselves from the "Bro" type gym, so if anyone grunts too loud they hit the alarm, grunting is normal when lifting weights, but when you're in a Golds Gym and you hear a "HUUHHHH!!!" from across the room that's not necessary, so I actually do like the lunk alarm lol, my grunts have about a 20 foot radius and that's fairly normal I think, other than that then you're just putting on a show.


People just don't have manners anymore. :no
If "Bros" are so insecure, they have to Maria Sharapova to prove how "big" they are, they need to go to Venice Beach.

I would be freaked out by that alarm. I could see myself lifting a weight, and then dropping it - and putting my hands in the air :lol.


----------



## Prince Adrian

preparing to drop another paranoia tomorrow..


----------



## LostinReverie

I lost


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going bonkers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** the world for all it's worth, every inch of Planet Earth, **** myself, don't leave me out, don't get involved, don't corner me


----------



## AllTheSame

I really need to get out of my apartment more. Seriously, in a big way. I'm hoping my doc will send me back to work tomorrow because this is driving me cray-cray. All I do is work out for an hour or two, maybe run errands, then lock myself back up in my apartment. I can't do that, day after day, week after week. It really sucks having anxiety and being lonely, and at the same time being too anxious to be around people. Ffs. I hate this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I can't wait


----------



## calichick

Hope the beans and guacamole don't keep you up too late at night.


----------



## Prince Adrian

okay, okay I'm not in vengeful mode anymore *because it's *DONE, EXECUTED!* _Mwahahaaa...!!_*. let's put out the rest of the fire.


----------



## Prince Adrian

PA RAN OI A.. body can't even move.. don't want to.. sh a k ing . a bit. . fear of 'breaking' something manifesting some kind of unpredictable stabs.. 
d r op pi n g it now.. block by block.. 
_I'm. . moving. ._


----------



## KelsKels

Taking my supplements before bed.. ready for some weird dreams


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Taking my supplements before bed.. ready for some weird dreams


I bought apple juice precisely to have crazy dreams...I haven't had any yet cause I temporarily forgot I don't like apple juice. Oops...


----------



## KelsKels

the cheat said:


> I bought apple juice precisely to have crazy dreams...I haven't had any yet cause I temporarily forgot I don't like apple juice. Oops...


Apple juice is bomb! Its never helped me to have vivid dreams though. I take supplements for hair and skin health that contain vitamin B. Its the only time I consistently have lucid/vivid dreams. The goal is to contol my dreams and end up flying.. which sometimes works. But hey, maybe you could try vitamins if you can't stomach the juice?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KelsKels said:


> Apple juice is bomb! Its never helped me to have vivid dreams though. I take supplements for hair and skin health that contain vitamin B. Its the only time I consistently have lucid/vivid dreams. The goal is to contol my dreams and end up flying.. which sometimes works. But hey, maybe you could try vitamins if you can't stomach the juice?


That's a good idea. I had lucid dreams all the time while on Effexor XR, the only thing I liked about that funkin pill.

Vitamin B, eh? I'll try it...probably need them anyways.


----------



## akari

Annd yet another newborn baby post on FB. This time it's my high school crush/ex. I was just about to go to sleep but now i feel all weird inside. Why is social media the last thing I look at before bed? Now I need to do something else... Watch cat videos, read controversial articles, listen to nostalgic rock music. Anything to distract me from my distraction... Ugh


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
_and omg now I see another root cause why I failed university, *my feelings for love obsession No. 4* & the complicated ones for No. 2.. and why I've been wanting No. 1 for years.. my both core vision and derivative lofty ones since that moment near the first magic nova.. my attitude towards painting & games.. how I see my flatmates.. the cream cloud & blue cloud..
_
_









_​_it all makes sense.. *EVERYTHING FITS INTO PLACE*.._​







​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## millenniumman75

Word games are fun


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Going to Melbourne on Wednesday for a legal studies excursion to the Supreme Court. I'd probably be excited, if it wasn't for my negative feelings towards excursions. I can't actually think of any school excursion that hasn't ended up being disappointing crap, save for 9th grade camp, which was actually pretty awesome. I think it might be fun though -- at least the part where we get to chill out on a train. Idk, I enjoy trains. I'd better that power brick thing thing to charge my phone, lol. We don't get back until 5pm and my phone's battery life is not great.

I am a bit sad I won't see my crush at all on Wednesday, though.

I'll also have to inform my psychology teacher about it because I'll be missing a double period of the class, which I think will be involving an ERA. Bit of a pain, though not a big deal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> Word games are fun


Your mom is fun.


----------



## crimeclub

So I tried some sushi from my grocery store's seafood department..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

crimeclub said:


> So I tried some sushi from my grocery store's seafood department..


I learned to use chopsticks thursday because I was too embarrassed to ask for a fork. Pulled out my phone and looked it up on youtube.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brand new...may as well be burned


the cheat said:


> You'd almost think I was the worst person to ever exist lol holy...life is stupid. I voluntarily resign my position as a human being.


I feel the same way bro


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I want to be in New York so I can watch a Broadway musical and eat delicious pizzas.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to buy a card and candy for my mom. 
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Charmander

Reaction videos have to be the silliest thing ever, especially when it's just one person sitting in front of a camera.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could make people proud of me, but I don't think I am capable of that. Whenever I am upset or depressed, it seems to piss people off. But that's all I really know how to feel. The odd time I have gotten a "good job" or "we're happy/proud of you", I feel like a stupid little kid.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I will be making a southern dish today. The ingredients are simple, will this actually taste good? Ah, it's a southern dish, of course it will taste good! Time to prepare the shrimps.


----------



## calichick

All my dresses are too *f'ing short*, they don't even properly cover my a**.

How's a girl supposed to look cute these days if she's constantly tugging at the hem of her clothes?

lol omg cali you are a nut.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## AllTheSame

So I went out early this morning and bought my mom two dozen roses and a card, from me and my kids. I said "happy mothers day", gave her a hug. But in my mind what almost came out was "happy mothers day mommy dearest" lmao. In all seriousness, that's been by nickname for her, for years and years. It was even my childhood friends' nickname for her, though she oc doesn't know about it to this day. She was my abuser for years. So happy mothers day to all the kids out there that survived their abusive-as-hell moms, and yet haven't let it define who they are or totally destroy all who they hope to be.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Where did this heatwave come from? And it's so hot right now in here.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> So I went out early this morning and bought my mom two dozen roses and a card, from me and my kids. I said "happy mothers day", gave her a hug. But in my mind what almost came out was "happy mothers day mommy dearest" lmao. In all seriousness, that's been by nickname for her, for years and years. It was even my childhood friends' nickname for her, though she oc doesn't know about it to this day. She was my abuser for years. So happy mothers day to all the kids out there that survived their abusive-as-hell moms, and yet haven't let it define who they are or totally destroy all who they hope to be.


Joan Crawford, growing up, was forced to live in the back of a laundromat with her mother after her father left the family. Her father was a laundry laborer. Being there with wire coat hangers was pretty traumatic for her.


----------



## Kevin001

So I thought me and this guy would be hanging out this weekend but nope. He was in town but never texted me or anything. He texts me this morning saying he is heading back to Dallas. Dafuq? The one time I actually wanted to hangout and you don't ask me to. This guy has asked me like a million times in the past. Ugh.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Joan Crawford, growing up, was forced to live in the back of a laundromat with her mother after her father left the family. Her father was a laundry laborer. Being there with wire coat hangers was pretty traumatic for her.


Yeah. I guess so. She made sure being around wire hangers was pretty traumatic for her daughter, Christina, too.


----------



## Humesday

Exasperating stupidity
Your boorishness is a pity 
If only you would supine
To mortality's repine 
And abscond into religious perfidy


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah. I guess so. She made sure being around wire hangers was pretty traumatic for her daughter, Christina, too.


Joan Crawford was pretty messed up, right up through her 1968 appearance on the Lucy Show (almost getting fired during her special guest appearance because she didn't know her lines and drank a lot), the 1969 pilot movie of Rod Serling's Night Gallery, which was Steven Spielberg's first movie.

I saw her final television appearance - a fall 1972 Night Gallery episode. It was kind of sad to see it when I read what happened to her after that.

She spent the last three years of her life as a recluse because she went to an awards show in 1974 and photographers took pictures of her that weren't flattering, and then talked about how ugly she had become - she was never seen in public after that.


----------



## Crisigv

Most of the time, I don't have the energy to respond to those who quote me. I guess that's why most people don't care about my posts. I have to put in the effort, but it's just not possible.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I avoid sugar to help me lose weight but it doesn't work. Then when I have sugar I actually lose the weight right away. I don't understand it. :stu Oh well, I guess this means I can bake some cookies this weekend. :yay


----------



## calichick

Sometimes, I feel like the world is going too fast around me.

And I can't breathe. And I struggle with a lot of these insecurities and doubts and fears about the future. And I just want to go slow sometimes and I want to stand still.

And I've got it so good in life. I've got pretty much anything a girl could ask for; my health, income, family, friends, but I have so much anxiety which is near crippling.

I've met so many men over the past few years as well. The good; the bad, and the ugly. Mainly, the bad.

I just wish that I could find one who gets me. Who will stand still with me.

On a good note: there is this really cute guy in my office. Probably the cutest in the building. Anyways, I've collided with him twice now and thankfully I looked properly put together both of those times; once on my first day when he let me in, and we looked into each other's eyes for maybe a brief moment too long, the next, today. Was wearing my cute purple top with the sweetheart neckline, and I collided - literally, collided- with him coming out of the kitchen that I nearly spilled my drink on him. He's cute in that subdued sense where he doesn't look like a total jack*ss like a lot of the guys I come across, but he's pretty handsome. And he's a PhD. And I'm not. So..................I'm intrigued. I know he is as well by the looks of it  I need to step up my game though and look properly f***able so if this guy is available, he doesn't take a lifetime to make a move like SO MANY OTHER MEN.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I went to Melbourne today for a legal studies excursion to the State Parliament/the Supreme Court. It was okay. Definitely one of the better excursions of my school career. I even kind of made a friend from another school who apparently liked me enough to request my Skype handle, lol.

I must say, walking around a big city is rather emotionally taxing, lol. Idk... it's a refreshing change of pace that makes me appreciate my relatively quiet city more than I would have otherwise. Plus I really miss my crush. :c I haven't seen him for a solid 27 hours now, and I won't be seeing him for yet another 13 and a half hours. ))))): I hope he comes online on Skype tonight.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Life isn't about how hard you can hit, it's about how hard you can get hit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herb, beer and/or bourbon, & solitude, that's what I need asap


----------



## Crisigv

There are too many damn people in this world, and I hate every single one of them.


----------



## calichick

Tonight was single-handedly *one of the best nights of my entire life.*

I have never gone out before with as much energy and vitality as I did tonight. I went to 4 different bars back to back and I *****ing owned it.

There were swarms of incredibly, incredibly attractive, eligible men and I went with one of my good friends who was actually really helpful in hooking me up with these guys, since I couldn't do it for the life of me.

oh my *****ing God.

The first guy we talked to was....meh.

The second set of guys we talked to, one of them was absolutely amazing. He was saying all the right things, he was cute and he was incredibly interested in me and asking my friend all about me. He took my number and he texted me within 30 minutes.

We talked to some other guys along the way between joints.

At the last bar, we talked to two set of guys. Both were there for b-days and such. The first set of guys, there was one real hottie. F8cking fine as f***, I was like, ho my lord. So my friend went to chat them up, and told them that I thought they were hot. And they were like, which one of us? Which one does she like? So one of them came to me (not the one I was interested in unfortunately) cause his friend shoved him my way and he was coming on to me but he was a sleazebag and was just wanting to f*** and saying he wouldn't disappoint. blah blah

The last set of guys were on fire. Spanish. Buff. Scruffy. Sexy. My friend talked to them and they were all checking me out and asking why I was single etc etc and one of them came up to me after and was like nice meeting you, you are so hot.

I cannot believe I have never had a night like that before. Good things definitely come with patience. My outfit was on point too. Sheer skirt+sleeveless top+low heel. I'm so elated right now I'm on Cloud 9.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to take a sleeping pill - I want to CRASH. I have been since 11am (17 hours) after only getting five hours of sleep!

I slept just over ten hours!
I haven't done that in years!


----------



## AFoundLady

I am thinking about how sorry I am. 

Sorry to the man I'll never get to love
Sorry to the kids I'll never get to mother
Sorry to my parents that I'll never get to look after
Sorry to the people that have ever believed in me, sorry for I let you down
Sorry to the people who've ever loved a burden like me
Sorry to God for creating a waste like me
Sorry to the people who ever looked down on me, you were probably right


I'm just that weak loser girl who was never able to deal with the **** that life keeps throwing at me. I just can't deal with any of this anymore.


----------



## calichick

Ugh. This guy that I met yesterday is too sweet.

He was literally within 5 feet of me, talking to one of my guy friends and asking him questions about me, like is she a good girl? Is she real, etc.

He told my friend, 'I think that she is the one' and he asked him to put in a good word with me. I was a little confused by that since I just met the dude. Seems like a kind of bold move to make.

Just too romantic though. I just die a little for sweet guys.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I'm doing a good job of alienating myself from this site. It wasn't my intention. Or maybe, I never belonged at all.


----------



## calichick

So my guy kind of conveniently invited himself to plans I had today (Sunday). Well, it was an event but he said he would be going too after I told him I was attending.

But I backed out this morning because the thought of being amongst a crowd more terrifying than New Year's Eve in NYC was not sitting well with me last night, I couldn't even sleep.

So I texted him this morning.

I'm thinking maybe I want to meet him after work this week to watch the game. Cause I can't wait until next weekend to see him but I hope he doesn't think I'm sketchy after canceling today.

You know something's wrong when I'm no longer trying to look hot/sexy for every man, but just him. 

I'm thinking maybe a short dress this time. Something very flirty, very springtime in bloom, very casual, but alluring. Something where he will just want to run his hands up my legs. Cause I think he's slightly intimidated by me and I'm gonna have to practically sit on him to get him to make a move. Men.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh. I'm trying to sort of plan out my day a little bit so I'm not bored out of my skull. Gonna go work out this afternoon sometime, that'll take about an hour and a half at least.

Maybe I'll catch a movie, make myself go out. Lots of people actually go to the movies by themselves that really shouldn't be a big deal to me anymore (but it always is lol). I'll probably end up taking my kids to see Zootopia and The Jungle Book so have to save those. Maybe I'll see Barbershop: The Next Cut. Is getting killer reviews.

Then maybe clean up my apartment....though it's not in too bad a shape.

I gotta do something besides post on my sites all day, ffs.


----------



## Charmander

I'm not sure that they thought this word count through properly. There's no way you can fit 5 points, evidence, and a decent amount of explanation for each into a 500 word essay.


----------



## Barakiel

ShatteredGlass said:


> I even kind of made a friend from another school who apparently liked me enough to request my Skype handle, lol.


did you hand over that handle to them?


----------



## millenniumman75

I took a shorter nap than usual today. Considering what happened Saturday, today wasn't much of a surprise.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> did you hand over that handle to them?


Indeed I did lol. I even messaged them the day they added me but I have yet to receive a response. ._.


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
* 135,000th post! *
*****************


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope he can manage to mix in a new strain of indica for me to try this time


----------



## millenniumman75

Monday.


----------



## Charmander

My 2009 passport photo is so bad, it's inspiring me to go out and get it changed. I haven't needed to use it since 2010 so it hasn't been show to many customs officers thankfully.


----------



## twistix

Charmander said:


> My 2009 passport photo is so bad, it's inspiring me to go out and get it changed. I haven't needed to use it since 2010 so it hasn't been show to many customs officers thankfully.


Around the same time I last renewed my passport. I think I look terrible as well. It was just before I was diagnosed with Graves' disease so my eyes are bulgy and I looked really bloated or something. Not a good look. Will probably just deal with that photo until it expires though.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I can't wait for it to be my day off so I can try that Japanese restaurant during happy hour. :3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I really hope my mom doesn't borrow my car tonight. I hate when my sister's home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it that people consider going to school the only way do/achieve something with your life?


----------



## AllTheSame

I got a lot done today. Got my brake lights fixed (was a faulty brake switch) and got it inspected. Plus made it through work with that crazy woman today, ffs. Tomorrow is gonna be busy too but I have a lot to look forward to, so should be a lot more fun than today was. I have work probably until 3:00pm and then I come home, shower, change, go to the other side of town to see my youngest daughter's spring choir concert


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Had some muscle aches today, listened to some beautiful singing on the Youtube and it alleviated the pain. That's some good medicine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

what the ****, where did the last five hours go? I'm so messed up today. Time to go to sleep anyway.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't contribute anything to this world. I won't be missed.


----------



## millenniumman75

Thanks for the ad! :fall


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I am hearing something up in the ceiling. Sounds like something might be gnawing on the framing.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I need to stop leaving the house looking so frumpy. I keep bumping into people I know or seeing celebrities.


----------



## millenniumman75

Can today get any more hectic? I thought last week was bad!


----------



## 629753

millenniumman75 said:


> Can today get any more hectic? I thought last week was bad!


Life be like:


----------



## millenniumman75

impedido10 said:


> Life be like:


Is that Drake? As in "started from the bottom, now we here"? That's not grammatically correct, so it is a poor example of English. :lol


----------



## Estillum

People seem awfully defensive when if come's to people even mentioning they don't watch TV. I don't shove it down people's throats like everyone who doesn't watch TV supposedly does, but there are times in which it is worth mentioning to stop a pointless conversion. What's the point in letting someone continue to ask "have you watched x? how about y? maybe z?" when you can just say "I do not watch TV" and let the other person know you most likely have not seen anything they are going to bring up. Does that somehow make me a conceited ****? I never bring it up unless I have to, I don't parade it around or hold it over people nor do I think TV is any less of a waste of time than movies or video games, all entertainment is technically a waste of time, I just don't prefer it as a form of entertainment, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Friendonkey

I wish Adam Lambert was more successful during his debut album era.

It would've been nice to have a big name gay male pop star...


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Estillum

From a real exchange at the office, two jobs ago.

"Did you watch X last night?"
"No, because it was at the same time as Y, so I watched Y. I taped X though."
"Really? I watched X and taped Y!"

Sometimes I had nowt to contribute.


----------



## 629753

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that Drake? As in "started from the bottom, now we here"? That's not grammatically correct, so it is a poor example of English. :lol


its rap dude


----------



## Charmander

Only just figured out why the text on some people's pages was unreadable. I'd forgotten about the Dark theme. :doh I thought they all had a thing for white unreadable text. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Do other people tip 50% for their haircuts? I can't be doing this, I'm poor af.


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> Do other people tip 50% for their haircuts? I can't be doing this, I'm poor af.


I tend to tip generously because I used to work jobs that relied on tips, but no not 50% lol.

Why the **** do we tip in America, like nobody else in the world does this. Mr. Pink was right.


----------



## TedJr

crimeclub said:


> I tend to tip generously because I used to work jobs that relied on tips, but no not 50% lol.
> 
> Why the **** do we tip in America, like nobody else in the world does this. Mr. Pink was right.


Well waiters you're probably never gonna see again, but you're gonna see your barber continuously, so I actually tip about 76.5% (13/17).


----------



## crimeclub

TedJr said:


> Well waiters you're probably never gonna see again, but you're gonna see your barber continuously, so I actually tip about 76.5% (13/17).


I've been wronged too many times by people that cut my hair for $10, so I normally pay $25, so 50% is out of the question as far as my wallet is concerned, a $5 tip is just fine.


----------



## TedJr

crimeclub said:


> I've been wronged too many times by people that cut my hair for $10, so I normally pay $25, so 50% is out of the question as far as my wallet is concerned, a $5 tip is just fine.


Yeah I happen to like my guy so I don't mind it because he appreciates it. If you go to the typical barber though what you're saying makes total sense.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Also I don't get why that type of judgmentalness isn't just against the rules, it's not needed here.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> I tend to tip generously because I used to work jobs that relied on tips, but no not 50% lol.


Yeah my haircut was $9.75 and I gave them $15. Because a $10 bill is a little insulting. But $5.25 is a lot as well. Not sure what the hell I'm suppose to do. Bring $1 bills next time I guess. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75

A 15 minute nap may not have been enough?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah my haircut was $9.75 and I gave them $15. Because a $10 bill is a little insulting. But $5.25 is a lot as well. Not sure what the hell I'm suppose to do. Bring $1 bills next time I guess. :stu


 @crimeclub

My haircut is $14. I tip $5, sometimes $6 if I am in a good mood.
If I have a coupon, I still tip the same amount - I still save the amount on the coupon


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Well I'm glad that thread finally got locked, even if it did take 9 hours and 4 conflicts.


----------



## IcedOver

Got tickets for Jerry Seinfeld's stand-up show tomorrow. I didn't even know he was coming to town until I happened to look up at the theater marquee as my bus went by yesterday. Never even been to a comedy show. I wonder if he's still got it.


----------



## Mur

Damn, that thread got locked and it was still red hot.


----------



## crimeclub

IcedOver said:


> Got tickets for Jerry Seinfeld's stand-up show tomorrow. I didn't even know he was coming to town until I happened to look up at the theater marquee as my bus went by yesterday. Never even been to a comedy show. I wonder if he's still got it.


He's still pretty good. You have to hand it to the guy, worth 800 million dollars and still focuses on his stand-up.


----------



## McFly

Talked my mother out of buying a $1800 lamp. Not that she shouldn't spend her money as she wants but she had no place to put it, plus one of her cats jumps on top of lamps and just chills (or warms up) and relaxes on the shade.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Got tickets for Jerry Seinfeld's stand-up show tomorrow. I didn't even know he was coming to town until I happened to look up at the theater marquee as my bus went by yesterday. Never even been to a comedy show. I wonder if he's still got it.


 Never seen him live but from what I've seen on youtube of his standup I kinda prefer his TV show. That seemed to be his real gift. His standup is very good at times but it's uneven. He doesn't seem to be anything like Carlin, who was almost always funny.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Instant formula for being a "cool" teenager online these days: say something you think is really awesome and true in 10 words or less and be sure to not use any capital letters or punctuation for full effect.

There are a handful of users on here who do exactly this and I don't think you realise how truly irritating you are.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Nobody is perfect. What is scary is there are some people who believe they are. That has to be the greatest flaw of all.


----------



## Crisigv

Good things aren't meant to last.


----------



## Barakiel

hesitation marks said:


> Instant formula for being a "cool" teenager online these days: say something you think is really awesome and true in 10 words or less and be sure to not use any capital letters or punctuation for full effect.
> 
> There are a handful of users on here who do exactly this and I don't think you realise how truly irritating you are.


such an insightful post you win a cookie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I see American money it makes me think of Monopoly, to me it looks like something for kids to play with not legal tender


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> Whenever I see American money it makes me think of Monopoly, to me it looks like something for kids to play with not legal tender


 I feel the same way about Canadian money. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

I really need to buy a compressor, tired of using vsts but **** compressor are soo expensive...


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> It's crazy how some people don't (refuse to) work (even a simple part time job) but can hang around on the internet and SAS all day, wow.


Do you have a job?


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> Do you have a job?


Two, and I work a minimal of 60 hours a week, what about you Chrissy?


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> Two, and I work a minimal of 60 hours a week, what about you Chrissy?


Then why are you here making other SAS members feel bad for not working?


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> Some of you need a nice hard kick in the *** to motivate you, kind words and empathy don't do the trick, that only goes so far. Some of you need people who can be like "drill sergeants" to push you to get out of the stale, monotonous routines you've unconsciously allowed yourself to get in. You can take it personally if you want to I don't care...


Okay. But it's not always a matter of laziness or something like that. But I have a job, so I'm not taking it personal. Just don't want others to feel bad.


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> Okay. But it's not always a matter of laziness or something like that. But I have a job, so I'm not taking it personal. Just don't want others to feel bad.


Good and bad go hand and hand, I'm perplexed why people put so much energy and time into separating the two, *the whole can never be divided, no matter how much men and women try*. Accept reality for what it is, both the "good" and the "bad", instead of embracing only one half learn to live in....joy! Good luck....


----------



## lilyamongthorns

The trouble makers always get banned. It's just a matter of time. :whip


----------



## Mur

Five years deep and I have yet to even get a temporary ban, suck on that critics.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to look into the intake valve replacement on my washing machine.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Barakiel said:


> such an insightful post you win a cookie





A.A said:


> Two, and I work a minimal of 60 hours a week, what about you Chrissy?


Thanks for the cookie by the way Barakiel, but I've decided to kindly donate half of it back to you for your such clever use of sarcasm, and the other half to this man for being an upstanding member of society.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Lamby 4 life, but the diva attitude makes me cringe.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

hesitation marks said:


> Instant formula for being a "cool" teenager online these days: say something you think is really awesome and true in 10 words or less and be sure to not use any capital letters or punctuation for full effect.
> 
> There are a handful of users on here who do exactly this and I don't think you realise how truly irritating you are.


lol am i one of those ppl

if so.... dam.... talk abt dragt ))):


----------



## McFly

hesitation marks said:


> Instant formula for being a "cool" teenager online these days: say something you think is really awesome and true in 10 words or less and be sure to not use any capital letters or punctuation for full effect.
> 
> There are a handful of users on here who do exactly this and I don't think you realise how truly irritating you are.


Sounds like Jaden Smith (except for the capitalization):


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Thank goodness I've learned not to listen to the criticism of pretentious people. Do what you like is my motto and don't let anyone criticize you for what you enjoy doing.


----------



## LostinReverie

Mangled my wrist again. It's pretty ugly this time.. would definitely be difficult to explain. Thankfully, in this PC era, nobody ever asks.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Never seen him live but from what I've seen on youtube of his standup I kinda prefer his TV show. That seemed to be his real gift. His standup is very good at times but it's uneven. He doesn't seem to be anything like Carlin, who was almost always funny.


Yeah, for certain the show was way better than his stand-up, but then again he wasn't the only person working on it. The set yesterday was pretty good, though -- just Jerry being Jerry. He's a traditionalist, the opposite of today's comedians where it's all about sex/race/politics. He's 62 but still talking about being fascinated by the invention of Pop-Tarts when he was a kid. He took questions during the encore and deflected a question about the election. It was definitely amusing but not bust-a-gut funny (although I don't find much bust-a-gut funny anymore). He's never been rolling on the ground funny in stand-up, although I recall when I was 10 laughing so hard at a bit of his, when he was first gaining popularity, that I was weeping. He could have built in a better theme to the set. As it was, it was more like "You know who I am," and he just launched into expected jokes, the traditional.


----------



## millenniumman75

I want to go out in the sun - I need my radio, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The more you listen to a Radiohead song, the better it gets haha, not that I ever dislike them but they increasingly grow on you. This doesn't actually happen with most artists with me. Only a few.


----------



## Charmander

I got distracted reading old threads for about an hour. I do miss some people. SAS also seemed a lot more argumentative than I remember.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Apparently Radiohead are on tour now, and tickets to their London gigs sold out in 20 minutes, this isn't really surprising but the bit that really pisses me off though. That always pisses me off. Is that of course in no time at all afterwards tickets appeared for sale second hand at a much higher price. Like don't be that level of ****.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Wasted 40 minutes trying to decide on a movie to watch, ended up deciding on the movie that I was originally thinking about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## calichick

This weekend was pretty awesome.

I went to a house party yesterday and consumed an inordinate amount of alcohol to the point where I could feel what it was like to be an extrovert.

It was the most amazing, empowering, carefree feeling in the WORLD. I was talking to strangers, making new friends, aside from the physical drawbacks of feeling like I was tripping on acid, I so long to be rid of anxiety. At one point, I ended up in a bath tub with 2 guys.

The best part was when I woke up, there was this cute guy trying to get me to cuddle with him since he was slightly intoxicated and I took full advantage of that fact. He was rubbing up against me and asking me to spoon with him, and feeling my *** up and wrapping his arms around the small of my waist, right below my chest but never actually hitting the spot and I was thinking how amazing it is to have oxytocin coursing between us, it was just incredible. He was so close to me and grabbing me so tight, almost to the point of being unbearable since his arms were pretty solid and I've got a tiny waist. His face was in my hair and I love how he was begging for it and being so forward.

Ugh. Great weekend.


----------



## PrincessV

hesitation marks said:


> Instant formula for being a "cool" teenager online these days: say something you think is really awesome and true in 10 words or less and be sure to not use any capital letters or punctuation for full effect.
> 
> There are a handful of users on here who do exactly this and I don't think you realise how truly irritating you are.


hahahaha. it's true!!! 

I'm not a cool kid, I can never pretend to be for long. I'm so tired of it. though lately typing with no capitalization comes in handy b/c i get lazy. 

I'm the opposite of all this. I talk too much, I'm too open, I'm good at punctuation and I'm not witty. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> This weekend was pretty awesome.
> 
> I went to a house party yesterday and consumed an inordinate amount of alcohol to the point where I could feel what it was like to be an extrovert.
> 
> It was the most amazing, empowering, carefree feeling in the WORLD. I was talking to strangers, making new friends, aside from the physical drawbacks of feeling like I was tripping on acid, I so long to be rid of anxiety. At one point, I ended up in a bath tub with 2 guys.
> 
> The best part was when I woke up, there was this cute guy trying to get me to cuddle with him since he was slightly intoxicated and I took full advantage of that fact. He was rubbing up against me and asking me to spoon with him, and feeling my *** up and wrapping his arms around the small of my waist, right below my chest but never actually hitting the spot and I was thinking how amazing it is to have oxytocin coursing between us, it was just incredible. He was so close to me and grabbing me so tight, almost to the point of being unbearable since his arms were pretty solid and I've got a tiny waist. His face was in my hair and I love how he was begging for it and being so forward.
> 
> Ugh. Great weekend.


Ugh.....I'm so jealous. Sounds like so much fun, congrats .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Medical grade in about a week...should be sweet


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks that very few people know I exist.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Charmander said:


> I got distracted reading old threads for about an hour. I do miss some people. SAS also seemed a lot more argumentative than I remember.


I miss the old timers. But if I ever want to make me cry I just go read the old stuff.


----------



## Charmander

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I miss the old timers. But if I ever want to make me cry I just go read the old stuff.


Ha, yeah. I don't want to forcibly make myself any sadder though.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Charmander said:


> Ha, yeah. I don't want to forcibly make myself any sadder though.


I wasn't implying that I do it on purpose. I just know that it happens every time I visit the old posts.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Ugh.....I'm so jealous. Sounds like so much fun, congrats .


Thanks Kev.

Wishing it would have gone further. At one point I looked down to see if he was excited and he had a semi chub. Was literally grinding myself into him which thru him off :lol omg love it.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Thanks Kev.
> 
> Wishing it would have gone further. At one point I looked down to see if he was excited and he had a semi chub. Was literally grinding myself into him which thru him off :lol omg love it.


Yep, I'm shocked it didn't go further. Good guy I guess, I don't think I could of withheld. Hopefully this wasn't a one time thing for you and it happens again soon .


----------



## millenniumman75

Dishes 
Run


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, I'm shocked it didn't go further. Good guy I guess, I don't think I could of withheld. Hopefully this wasn't a one time thing for you and it happens again soon .


Yea he was way too respectful for being half sober.

If a girl isn't pushing you off her and she's not drunk, chances are she'll be open to more.

I was like please stop asking me if this is ok and just do your thing son.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Yea he was way too respectful for being half sober.
> 
> If a girl isn't pushing you off her and she's not drunk, chances are she'll be open to more.
> 
> I was like please stop asking me if this is ok and just do your thing son.


Omg, can I slap him? Take his man card? Lol. His loss.


----------



## crimeclub

It's frustrating when someone doesn't understand that my factual opinion of music is better than theirs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> It's frustrating when someone doesn't understand that my factual opinion of music is better than theirs.


Radiohead sucks. :laugh:


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Radiohead sucks. :laugh:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## lilyamongthorns

I don't know if I should respond to my friend's text. I haven't heard from her in a looong time. Plus every time she reappears in my life she quickly disappears again. I also saw her at the supermarket a few months ago and tried my best to hide because I was looking very frumpy that night. I hope she didn't see me. That would be so awkward. :blush


----------



## crimeclub

Damn it Del Taco, when I say I want extra green sauce with my bean and cheese burrito I really mean I want green sauce with some bean and cheese on it! "Extra green sauce please." means I want you to go early 80s Nickelodeon on my damn burrito!










Just once hook a brother up DT, just once.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


>


Maybe. I'm still going for Door #1.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The worst part about having asthma is seeing commercials for pain killers that take care of the pain in seconds, but then they all have "warning: this will pretty much kill you asthmatics" written on them.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ShatteredGlass said:


> lol am i one of those ppl
> 
> if so.... dam.... talk abt dragt ))):


Are you sarcastic and come across as egocentric? Nope? I didn't think you did either. :-B



McFly said:


> Sounds like Jaden Smith (except for the capitalization):


 Pretty much. Every time one of these characters decides to make a declaration reflecting self-proclaimed wisdom beyond their years, I have to stop myself from scoffing. Please, just be a teenager.



PrincessV said:


> hahahaha. it's true!!!
> 
> I'm not a cool kid, I can never pretend to be for long. I'm so tired of it. though lately typing with no capitalization comes in handy b/c i get lazy.
> 
> I'm the opposite of all this. I talk too much, I'm too open, I'm good at punctuation and I'm not witty. :crying:


There's a clear distinction between employing this manner of language to make oneself appear "cool" in an online setting versus using it simply out of laziness. I doubt someone such as yourself could be regarded as obnoxious in the latter case. In fact, I don't think there is anything that reflects poorly on your sincerity and character going by what you've said on here. Anyone worth the time of day would surely see those habits as making you more approachable and friendly and therefore more interesting to talk to.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Medical grade in about a week...should be sweet


Boo-yah!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

hesitation marks said:


> Are you sarcastic and come across as egocentric? Nope? I didn't think you did either. :-B


I feel like this is sarcasm, but I can't say for sure.... I know I'm very sarcastic and somewhat cynical.... So, do you like, for real consider me egocentric though? o_o


----------



## McFly

crimeclub said:


> Damn it Del Taco, when I say I want extra green sauce with my bean and cheese burrito I really mean I want green sauce with some bean and cheese on it! "Extra green sauce please." means I want you to go early 80s Nickelodeon on my damn burrito!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just once hook a brother up DT, just once.


RIP Nickelodeon studios. I just learned the other day on youtube that the slime factory had been shut down years ago


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


>


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## millenniumman75

McFly said:


> RIP Nickelodeon studios. I just learned the other day on youtube that the slime factory had been shut down years ago


It was the one place I REALLY wanted to visit when I was down there for Spring Break 1992. They taped the 1990-1991 Let's Make a Deal at the Disney MGM Studios with Bob Hilton (later replaced by Monty Hall).

:lol a tie in to my 1970's Let's Make a Deal Picture with Carol Merrill.

Unfortuntately, I had to take the ACT test that morning. Yeah, a high school student......from Ohio......taking his ACT test at Dr. Phillips Ninth Grade Center in Orlando, Florida.

Ken Griffey, Jr. and quite a few other celebrities went there.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Maybe. I'm still going for Door #1.


There are no door options when you're dealing with Wayne Brady.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I decided to reply to my friend's text. I was reminded how she was there for me in college. When I had a bad day, I ran from campus to her apartment to cry. She was an answer to prayers. God had given me a 3 in 1. She was a close friend on campus, a close friend in my major, and coincidentally, a close friend who was from the same hometown.


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> There are no door options when you're dealing with Wayne Brady.


Yes there are!

These were from 1984-1986









Wayne Brady's pilot from 2009.









They are only curtains during the main part.

Wayne Brady would tell you where to sit! :lol


----------



## crimeclub

Most nights are sad and lonely, but on a rare occasion there are nights where everything seems to come together... I came home after a solid workout (that I'll be paying for extensively at exactly 7am when I wake up tomorrow), stopped by Yi Sushi Bistro for one of their Volcano rolls (they light it on fire in front of you before they serve it!) then I came home, put on my comfy robe, turned on some Breaking Bad, and I'm having a great night, well at least as great as you can while not having a hot girl present. But sushi, Breaking Bad, and my comfy robe are a distant second.










Mmmm!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Invisible people are the most pleasing to me. The visible exterior prevents understanding of the inner mind without much effort, unlike the written form of which the flesh has been ripped bare.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

_I'm glad I replied to my friend's text message. I've learned why we couldn't meet up as much in the past. She had driving anxieties. I didn't ask. She just mentioned she was comfortable now and wanted to hang out with me. How silly of me to assume she just didn't want to hang out with me. Well, our little convo went better than expected. We've reconnected. Awesome. I guess sometimes you just have to take a chance._


----------



## calichick

I'm wondering how to get this c***t to stop following me.

I'm annoyed as f***. It's been two years since I talked to him and he's pissing me the f***k off.

He encapsulates pretty much everything I despise in a man.

I wish he lived in another country so I wouldn't have to deal with him.


Actually I wish I could tell him directly to f*** off, get a f***ing life stop being a stage 5 clinger, go after girls in his own league and stop stalking the SHT out of me. 

UGH. This little boy

I don't understand why. Never should have replied to him 600 days ago if I knew what a twit he would turn out to be.


----------



## KelsKels

Cinnamon desserts are my absolute jam. Can't get enough.

Leaving for Texas soon.. pretty nervous about flying. The last time I was on a plane was 2009. Thinking about what I want to wear while I'm there... maybe I'll post in the outfit thread just for funsies.

Kind of upset I wasn't able to reach my goal weight.. but 10 pounds over isn't horrible.. it could be worse. At least I'm not 140 any more.


----------



## Crisigv

People on this site seem to have their lives together more than I do.


----------



## AllTheSame

My sister had twelve fb happy birthday messages...at noon today....she probably has 100 now. It's not a contest, ffs I get that. It's just sad that outside of my family there are ex-girlfriends, and two ex-wives that know my birthday lmao. That's actually it I think. And that's pretty goddamned funny now that I think about it. Heh. Oh well, like I said it's not a contest. Realizing that life is not all about social media....that's just one more perk that comes with having SA. Yeah. I knew I could put a positive spin on this :grin2:


----------



## Fun Spirit

I thought all this time that lurking emoticon was a wanna be Frankenstein or zombie wearing a Jason hockey mask.

Sad things is I'm wearing glasses


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd have made a better parasite or virus than man


----------



## AllTheSame

Lol I called it, Alisan Porter won The Voice. My kids should know better than to bet against me on that show.


----------



## millenniumman75

I knew from last night's dance that Nyle would end up winning. :stu


----------



## Nunuc

I thought that Hitler was one of the good guys when I was little (~5-7yo). Probably because I was a big fan of Charlie Chaplin and his movies.


----------



## The Starry night

calichick said:


> I'm wondering how to get this c***t to stop following me.
> 
> I'm annoyed as f***. It's been two years since I talked to him and he's pissing me the f***k off.
> 
> He encapsulates pretty much everything I despise in a man.
> 
> I wish he lived in another country so I wouldn't have to deal with him.
> 
> Actually I wish I could tell him directly to f*** off, get a f***ing life stop being a stage 5 clinger, go after girls in his own league and stop stalking the SHT out of me.
> 
> UGH. This little boy
> 
> I don't understand why. Never should have replied to him 600 days ago if I knew what a twit he would turn out to be.


I dont like the way you said that ... *hides in my closet* :S


----------



## KelsKels

Hm.. its been 7 months since I've done any kind of drug. Well besides taking xanax and ADs. I do miss smoking/vaping but it was making me panic, so I figured why not just quit all together. Wanted to fry with my husband the other night.. but decided not to. Haven't taken adderall either. Pretty sure this is the first time since I was 16 that I've been (mostly) sober for so long. I feel like I just don't trust the head space I've been in.. I've been damn psycho the past few months and I don't want to kick up the crazy on accident. 

Its kind of weird when you can't trust your own mind.


----------



## calichick

The Starry night said:


> I dont like the way you said that ... *hides in my closet* :S


Why? He's stalking me for 600 days without my permission.

I do not like him, I do not like people that do that. I was nice to him once in my life, once for maybe 3 days.

I think he needs a good slap and he needs to forget my name, who I am, forget I exist because he's f***ing creeping me out.


----------



## harrison

I got on the tram again the other day and as I looked up I noticed a pair of legs in some very tight leggings. They turned out to belong to a big guy - who also had some very nice jewellery around his neck and a very long satin robe. (I think it was a bright green)

You've gotta be really careful which legs you look at nowadays - you never know what might be further up.


----------



## McFly

Bernie Sanders comes to town tomorrow, right down the street from where I live. Can't decide if I'll go and record some of it. There might be some rabid protesters looking to cause trouble.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Started watching a documentary about dementia.

Nope.com/feels


----------



## Kevin001

Note to self, never join random skype groups. The madness.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Most nights are sad and lonely, but on a rare occasion there are nights where everything seems to come together... I came home after a solid workout (that I'll be paying for extensively at exactly 7am when I wake up tomorrow), stopped by Yi Sushi Bistro for one of their Volcano rolls (they light it on fire in front of you before they serve it!) then I came home, put on my comfy robe, turned on some Breaking Bad, and I'm having a great night, well at least as great as you can while not having a hot girl present. But sushi, Breaking Bad, and my comfy robe are a distant second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm!


What are they burning when they light it on fire?


----------



## calichick

I have a date tomorrow and I was hoping my period might stop so I could get a little up the skirt action but blood's still pouring out of me like a bloody cow on 4th of July so we'll see.

I'm thinking I want to sit on his lap and let the alcohol carry us away, let the inner

S l # t

Come out. I'm kind of excited. I hope he will be too


----------



## McFly

Missed out on feeling the Bern. The local news site showed the lines to get in and it wrapped around the block, sure as heck wasn't going to wait in line for hours. Bernie went between 3 towns all day so that old guy has a lot of energy for his age.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I have a date tomorrow and I was hoping my period might stop so I could get a little up the skirt action but blood's still pouring out of me like a bloody cow on 4th of July so we'll see.
> 
> I'm thinking I want to sit on his lap and let the alcohol carry us away, let the inner
> 
> S l # t
> 
> Come out. I'm kind of excited. I hope he will be too


Period sex? Not that you're asking, but just a couple words of advice since I've bloody been down this bloody road before. Two things: To a guy, period sex feels like using water as lube, as in it doesn't lubricate at all, meaning the sex is fine but not mind-blowing like you'd prefer, so maybe wait a couple days so he not only wants it more, but also your 'situation' will be in a more optimal situation. Also period sex means any clothing, bed sheets, _anything_ will forever be stained and ruined, this is a mistake I've made twice, and it's mostly a buzz-kill after the sex. Anyway, that's my 2 cents on period sex.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Period sex? Not that you're asking, but just a couple words of advice since I've bloody been down this bloody road before. Two things: To a guy, period sex feels like using water as lube, as in zero friction, meaning the sex is fine but not mind-blowing like you'd prefer, so maybe wait a couple days so he not only wants it more, but also your 'situation' will be in a more optimal situation. Also period sex means any clothing, bed sheets, _anything_ will forever be stained and ruined, this is a mistake I've made twice, and it's mostly a buzz-kill after the sex. Anyway, that's my 2 cents on period sex.


I'm not having period sex - or sex at all for that matter, 'ol loosey goosey.

I was thinking of just letting him touch me, but we'll probably just end up kissing, as long as I can sit in his lap -fully clothed.

I need to feel a man under me.


----------



## crimeclub

I'm seriously one 'Donald Trump' away from moving to England. You guys make some great music and good beer right, that's perfect because I like both those things. Though I've VPN'd your Netflix, this is something we'll have to talk about; frankly it's sub-par. I wouldn't ever promote murder but out of all the Americans there has to be one that thinks the brakes in Trump's limo aren't super..."necessary" Anyway, your Netflix isn't very good but whatever.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> *I'm seriously one 'Donald Trump' away from moving to England*. You guys make some great music and good beer right, that's perfect because I like both those things. Though I've VPN'd your Netflix, this is something we'll have to talk about; frankly it's sub-par. I wouldn't ever promote murder but out of all the Americans there has to be one that thinks the brakes in Trump's limo aren't super..."necessary" Anyway, your Netflix isn't very good but whatever.


Come to Australia instead mate - you'd love it here. 

(at least our beer is cold.  ) No offence @splendidbob


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Brandy & Bourbon & Ice! It's a sippin' weekend!


----------



## unemployment simulator

threads on sas are broken again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Tuesday

I've given in. Tuesday is a long time from now and I may change my mind, but I'm planning on being there. I'm not a threat to whatever is going on with you and I'll be there.


----------



## Crisigv

There's only one thing that I think will make me feel better, and I can't even do that for myself.


----------



## calichick

I just got back from my date.


So I ended up in his bed miraculously. It's whatever. I think I screwed it over when I started talking about my SA and all that sh*t, scared the little *****er over the hills.

I had maybe a shot of too strong liquor and perhaps acted a little more tipsy than normal. Went back to his appartment and let him feel me about, think he wanted to have sex with me but I kept pushing off him because the blood is pouring out at high speed so I'm a lil depressed right now.

He was pullin me on top of him and I kind of wanted to **** him but not ready for it so boo.

But he was cool. For like a f*** buddy or something

So f***ing wasted right now. Not a good look in front of a guy I guess lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

This week I was back at work after my week off. I stayed home that week, played games, slept a lot, binge watched some tv. It's hard to deal with people asking about my vacation and their obviously sad-for-me looks when they say it sounds fun. My coworker is on vacation this week and next, she's in Greece, posting tons of photos on facebook. I can't help but feel like everyone is comparing.


----------



## calichick

I'm kind of confused by this guy I've been seeing.

I think that a lot of men I meet do try to intentionally "play it cool" so to speak to protect their own ego and emotions from getting trampled on, which in reality should be a huge compliment...for me.

But it really bugs me. Like the queen of the mixed signals, and petty mind games, and reverse psychology is getting a kick in the a** for being so emotionally unavailable for the first quarter of her life.

So this guy:

1) Meets one of my close guy friends and asks him all about me, and asks him to put in a good word about me.
2) He texts me very nonchalantly, to the point of frustration as if he's read maybe every _how to land a girl manual_ out there and times his responses in between each.
3) He hasn't been frustrated with me cancelling on him 2 times, and feigning illness even a few times but has proceeded to ask me out 
4) When he looks at me when we're together, he has this really deep intent look in his eyes, which gives way to some awkward silence, but I'm like it's a good thing he's staring into my eyes like so, everywhere we go...it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable too and I told him that. 
5) He hasn't tried to kiss me yet but he's touched me and we've cuddled
6) He asks all about my life, and he asked me do I have feelings for my guy friend which he first met
7) He's "stalked" my online media 
8.) He's complimented me but in that insincere, dime a dozen way as if he's just talking to any other girl.

But he is so frustrating because he won't tell me a lick of how much he likes me!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like a needy clingy chick because of how standoffish he is when we're not together. I wish I could know what's going through his head or what he sees when he looks at me or thinks about me because he's not giving me much feedback to work off of. Think I'm going to turn off my phone for the next 4 days and try not to obsess about it.

but damn can this ****er sure work my body, he just moves me like a doll, I love the way he grabs me ...I like it a little rough like that.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I had someone I was close to. I have no one I can rely on, no one I can trust.


----------



## crimeclub

don said:


> Come to Australia instead mate - you'd love it here.
> 
> (at least our beer is cold.  ) No offence @splendidbob


Australia would be awesome, I've heard nothing but good things, and lets be honest, women with Australian accents sound hot as hell.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> Australia would be awesome, I've heard nothing but good things, and lets be honest, women with Australian accents sound hot as hell.


How about this one? It's good when she reads the questions for the accent tag and she doesn't know what you call someone that throws toilet paper on the roof. (we don't do it here) She says- "being an arsehole?"

That's about as Australian as you can get.


----------



## millenniumman75

135,*666* :evil


----------



## Barakiel

I've got a psychological evaluation tomorrow to find out what's wrong with me :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

Tuesday? Feels like Monday!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My hands always tremble when I do shots, it's why I like my liquor in a tumbler no matter how small the sip is


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Search for photo of 'Janine Gezang long hair,' get photo of Steven Wilson half way down the page. Google is your image search algorithm the inside of my brain now? I'm scared.

Also I'm kind of dying because of the hair part :haha his hair is just _that _ good I guess. :')

and the fourth picture is a link to my post in 'post the cutest girl you've ever seen' on this forum. Oh my god. I probably need to die.

Why is there a Chris Motionless gif? You know what these images are entirely useless lol. I dunno maybe I could bookmark it as a reaction gif










there's an old radiohead pic too










well Thom Yorke's hair does look good here and he has adorable body language I didn't type in tumblr, I typed in Janine Gezang long hair.

Google images is worse than wikipedia now *clicks on band profile, clicks on scientist name that inspired song, clicks on another physicist name, clicks on article about quantum superposition* (that didn't actually happen but you get the idea.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

calichick said:


> I have a date tomorrow and I was hoping my period might stop so I could get a little up the skirt action but blood's still pouring out of me like a bloody cow on 4th of July so we'll see.
> 
> I'm thinking I want to sit on his lap and let the alcohol carry us away, let the inner
> 
> S l # t
> 
> Come out. I'm kind of excited. I hope he will be too





calichick said:


> I need to feel a man under me.


 

The things I miss on here! HOW did I miss this? :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Barakiel said:


> I've got a psychological evaluation tomorrow to find out what's wrong with me :boogie


 Sometimes I'd like to go for one of those just so I could tell the evaluator what's wrong with him/her. :lol

Them - "Yer messed up in the head"

Me - "Oh yeah? Well I don't like your nose and the sheer surface area of your forehead is getting to my OCD"


----------



## calichick

WillYouStopDave said:


> The things I miss on here! HOW did I miss this? :lol


I post on here like once a week so unless you're trying to keep up with my love life, you're bound to miss something rofl

that was an awesome night though

except I ended up on top of him, still had my period but all we did was cuddle. HE DIDNT TRY TO KISS ME WTF! What the heck is wrong with guys these days. I don't know what he wanted, no kiss, no sex, I'm not used to this type of man.....

He must really like me.

oh yea, I'm dating again SAS, looks like this year is gonna be f***ing awesome


----------



## WillYouStopDave

calichick said:


> I post on here like once a week so unless you're trying to keep up with my love life, you're bound to miss something rofl


 :smile2:

Well....actually I just mindlessly surf SAS pretty much whenever I'm awake and am hopelessly drawn to anything that is posted by the users who are always fun.


----------



## CWe

chewing gum is really neat


----------



## calichick

WillYouStopDave said:


> :smile2:
> 
> Well....actually I just mindlessly surf SAS pretty much whenever I'm awake and am hopelessly drawn to anything that is posted by the users who are always fun.


ooh, always fun? Am I always fun?

No way, I'm a ****ing wallflower, nobody on this site knows me. LOL


----------



## calichick

I hope the guy I'm seeing also thinks that I'm "always fun" when I leave him high and dry in bed.

Maybe I can redefine the definition of 'fun' when it comes to men and their private parts. lol


----------



## calichick

Actually I do really like him @*Umpalumpa* (why'd u delete your post?) and yea he is a guy and he may not be smarter than a box of crayons but he just pisses me off some times.
I'm used to men handing their balls on a silver platter to me, marinated, sauteed and garnished in any fashion I want it.

But no, not this one. This one sends me into panic mode on how much he tries to play it cool - he has me questioning my very self-worth and esteem.

This one, who I was only slightly interested in off the bat, made ME like him more. He first off talks to my friend about how much he's into me, or tells me things like, "I wish I'd met you sooner," but then when we're not together, it's like hello, where is he? Why doesn't he respond to me ASAP, why is he not asking me how my day is going?

And he hasn't even tried to kiss me yet, yet I've cancelled a date on him about 3 times and he still pursued me. (And I gave the most sh*tty excuses at that and blatantly blew him off)

UGH. This is what I did NOT want. Why am I suddenly turned into the clingy mess. I'm like ***ing over it. I'm like is he married? Is he playing me? Why would he mess with me to begin with if he's going to act like this? What's his deal? Dude this pisses me off. I'm only interested in sex anyways what do I know about relationships...absolutely nothing. I just want to **** the dude and not worry about all the bs feelings out of it.

*I'm so over men* I throw up my hands and I spread open my legs, I'm not gonna think any more, my brain hurts. this is all from me wanting to get laid one night, this is what happens when women try to do a casual hook-up. It goes drastically wrong in one way or another and it SUCKS. I can't even pay attention to the hot guys at my work, especially this one cutie I met today in the hall, cause of this guy, it's throwing me for a loop.


----------



## AshleyJ

calichick said:


> I'm used to men handing their balls on a silver platter to me, marinated, sauteed and garnished in any fashion I want it.


Holy ****ing facepalm.


----------



## calichick

AshleyJ said:


> Holy ****ing facepalm.


Nice, first post dupe account quoting me.

Bye.

Like I said SAS, wallflower, I'm a wallflower, pay me no mind.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Actually I do really like him @*Umpalumpa* (why'd u delete your post?) and yea he is a guy and he may not be smarter than a box of crayons but he just pisses me off some times.
> I'm used to men handing their balls on a silver platter to me, marinated, sauteed and garnished in any fashion I want it.
> 
> But no, not this one. This one sends me into panic mode on how much he tries to play it cool - he has me questioning my very self-worth and esteem.
> 
> This one, who I was only slightly interested in off the bat, made ME like him more. He first off talks to my friend about how much he's into me, or tells me things like, "I wish I'd met you sooner," but then when we're not together, it's like hello, where is he? Why doesn't he respond to me ASAP, why is he not asking me how my day is going?
> 
> And he hasn't even tried to kiss me yet, yet I've cancelled a date on him about 3 times and he still pursued me. (And I gave the most sh*tty excuses at that and blatantly blew him off)
> 
> UGH. This is what I did NOT want. Why am I suddenly turned into the clingy mess. I'm like ***ing over it. I'm like is he married? Is he playing me? Why would he mess with me to begin with if he's going to act like this? What's his deal? Dude this pisses me off. I'm only interested in sex anyways what do I know about relationships...absolutely nothing. I just want to **** the dude and not worry about all the bs feelings out of it.
> 
> *I'm so over men* I throw up my hands and I spread open my legs, I'm not gonna think any more, my brain hurts. this is all from me wanting to get laid one night, this is what happens when women try to do a casual hook-up. It goes drastically wrong in one way or another and it SUCKS. I can't even pay attention to the hot guys at my work, especially this one cutie I met today in the hall, cause of this guy, it's throwing me for a loop.


Then stop asking your men to sauté their balls in extra virgin olive oil, a guy with extra experienced olive oil will sauté his balls for you so perfectly that I hear you can almost taste that Tuscany sun in your mouth.

Sautéed balls? This is enough SAS for one night.


----------



## AshleyJ

calichick said:


> Nice, first post dupe account quoting me.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> Like I said SAS, wallflower, I'm a wallflower, pay me no mind.


Lol you know who this is. And like I said just get laid to get it out of your system there's no way it should take this long that guy seriously sounds like he has no balls.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Then stop asking your men to sauté their balls in extra virgin olive oil, a guy with extra experienced olive oil will sauté his balls for you so perfectly that I hear you can almost taste that Tuscany sun in your mouth.
> 
> Sautéed balls? This is enough SAS for one night.


I didn't even want his balls to begin with.

And now that's all I can think about. He's ****ed me over good time and not in the way I wanted.


----------



## calichick

AshleyJ said:


> Lol you know who this is. And like I said just get laid to get it out of your system there's no way it should take this long that guy seriously sounds like he has no balls.


Trolls-a-lot who's left me the last 19 messages on my visitor profile under all different aliases?

Pretty sure everyone and their mama on here knows who this is.

He's got balls alright, I just wish he wasnt such a girl about it.


----------



## AshleyJ

calichick said:


> Trolls-a-lot who's left me the last 19 messages on my visitor profile under all different aliases?
> 
> Pretty sure everyone and their mama on here knows who this is.
> 
> He's got balls alright, I just wish he wasnt such a girl about it.


I've left you alone for nearly a month now I'm totally upfront with everything but the mods still ban me even when I leave you alone so I figured what the hell.

And that's what I meant the guy isn't aggressive enough he sounds inexperienced to me.


----------



## calichick

I mean, how's a guy gonna have me in his bed- no not just in his bed- in his bed _willingly_, how's he gonna have me on his chest and not even try to make a move other than rubbing my back?

Like, what is that?

Did I pay for a masseuse instead of a man?

Is he afraid he won't 'live up to standards'?

I'm so frustrated. I'm so frustrated I'm thinking of going out this weekend and getting a new guy who will treat me properly and not play so much mind games with the girl who INVENTED mind games.


----------



## calichick

AshleyJ said:


> I've left you alone for nearly a month now I'm totally upfront with everything but the mods still ban me even when I leave you alone so I figured what the hell.
> 
> And that's what I meant the guy isn't aggressive enough he sounds inexperienced to me.


You've "left me alone" for a month because I haven't "been on this site" over the month.

Technicality my friend.

Wouldn't hurt to become as acquainted with a job board as you are on SAS buddy. Just every once in awhile you know,


----------



## AshleyJ

calichick said:


> You've "left me alone" for a month because I haven't "been on this site" over the month.
> 
> Technicality my friend.
> 
> you need to become as acquainted with a job board as you are on SAS buddy. Just every once in awhile you know, doesn't hurt to have a day job.
> Or something.


I don't ever have to work again but thanks for the advice.

And I've seen your posts here and there and we even posted in the same threads a few times but I still left you alone until today. Anyway what I said still stands that guy sounds like a huge ***** if he hasn't even kissed you yet (seriously who does that).


----------



## 3677

Sure would be nice if my brain let me go to sleep. I mean. I know I'm my phone right now. But Jesus. Previous to logging on to here I've been laying in my bed for 2 hours in the dark listening to soft relaxing pandora attempting to sleep and my brain is like Nope! Not going to happen. Stupid brain.


----------



## calichick

AshleyJ said:


> I don't ever have to work again but thanks for the advice.
> 
> And I've seen your posts here and there and we even posted in the same threads a few times but I still left you alone until today. Anyway what I said still stands that guy sounds like a huge ***** if he hasn't even kissed you yet (seriously who does that).


Posting in the only 3 threads I post in on this site doesn't qualify as posting in the same threads.

And I honestly don't know.

I don't know where his head is at. I just wish he didn't pursue me so actively from the start if he was gonna act all distant.

I wasn't even that into him. That's the way the story goes.

The story sh*ts every now and then and throws you a bone only to pull it back as suddenly as it came but it's ok, i can go **** another guy as soon as it came.


----------



## AshleyJ

calichick said:


> i can go **** another guy as soon as it came.


Like I said, get it out of your system. Good luck.


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> Actually I do really like him @*Umpalumpa* (why'd u delete your post?) and yea he is a guy and he may not be smarter than a box of crayons but he just pisses me off some times.
> I'm used to men handing their balls on a silver platter to me, marinated, sauteed and garnished in any fashion I want it.
> 
> But no, not this one. This one sends me into panic mode on how much he tries to play it cool - he has me questioning my very self-worth and esteem.
> 
> This one, who I was only slightly interested in off the bat, made ME like him more. He first off talks to my friend about how much he's into me, or tells me things like, "I wish I'd met you sooner," but then when we're not together, it's like hello, where is he? Why doesn't he respond to me ASAP, why is he not asking me how my day is going?
> 
> And he hasn't even tried to kiss me yet, yet I've cancelled a date on him about 3 times and he still pursued me. (And I gave the most sh*tty excuses at that and blatantly blew him off)
> 
> UGH. This is what I did NOT want. Why am I suddenly turned into the clingy mess. I'm like ***ing over it. I'm like is he married? Is he playing me? Why would he mess with me to begin with if he's going to act like this? What's his deal? Dude this pisses me off. I'm only interested in sex anyways what do I know about relationships...absolutely nothing. I just want to **** the dude and not worry about all the bs feelings out of it.
> 
> *I'm so over men* I throw up my hands and I spread open my legs, I'm not gonna think any more, my brain hurts. this is all from me wanting to get laid one night, this is what happens when women try to do a casual hook-up. It goes drastically wrong in one way or another and it SUCKS. I can't even pay attention to the hot guys at my work, especially this one cutie I met today in the hall, cause of this guy, it's throwing me for a loop.


It sounds way more interesting then a casual hook up though no?
I think its great, grab the world by the balls and experience as much as possible
You think that he is playing it by to book or he good mood swings?
You had "serious" talks with him?


----------



## calichick

Umpalumpa said:


> It sounds way more interesting then a casual hook up though no?
> I think its great, grab the world by the balls and experience as much as possible
> You think that he is playing it by to book or he good mood swings?
> You had "serious" talks with him?


We've had a ton of serious talks, mainly me being serious, him reacting. I think he is freaked out to the extent of how just, f***ed up I am.

I think the moment he first met me, he thought, oh just another pretty girl, tight skirt, must be some h*bag, and he didn't expect it to come with a whole whirlwind of crazy. It's probably for the best. He's way too normal anyways.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe I didn't know there is a carrot cake wheat beer


----------



## Crisigv

I wish my heart would turn to stone.


----------



## millenniumman75

6/1/16, huh?

It's over!


----------



## slyfox

Seems like most elections are about voting for who you hate less


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> We've had a ton of serious talks, mainly me being serious, him reacting. I think he is freaked out to the extent of how just, f***ed up I am.
> 
> I think the moment he first met me, he thought, oh just another pretty girl, tight skirt, must be some h*bag, and he didn't expect it to come with a whole whirlwind of crazy. It's probably for the best. He's way too normal anyways.


Freaked out? That bad?
Meh, doesnt matter, he probably sniffs his own farts


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's freezing right now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

slyfox said:


> Seems like most elections are about voting for who you hate less












He'd be harder to hate with a beard


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could always shave my head and grow a big goatee...


----------



## cybernaut

I hope that I have my own damn row of seats on this flight...just like last time.


----------



## silentcase

I like the name Josh.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to find somewhere else to go. This place makes me feel worse. The people are no different here, I feel just as lonely, just as left out, just as outcast.


----------



## Perkins

I'm watching a horror movie and the main character has my name. Besides thinking why would they give her that name, all I can think is how I really don't like my name. It's so annoying that even though the spelling is basic and pronounced how it's spelled people often STILL get it wrong and call me similar yet different variations of it, which I always hated. It's basically been spelled wrong by strangers way more than it's been spelled right. This is pretty much why I usually give a fake name when I'm at Starbucks or something.


----------



## calichick

So I went out last night with some straight guy friends, had a few drinks, it was fun, nothing out of the ordinary happened. I'm feeling kind of down today though, the highs and lows of drinking I've quickly discovered. It's not fulfilling in the least bit but it makes me feel fearless and fear is something which has consumed my life from the offset.

And then I guess that guy, who I thought I scared away, is still interested in me. He's on vacation this week and I can't wait until he gets back. I kind of joked that we wouldn't go out again on text, and I could just feel him hesitating trying to search for the right words. I think he really likes me but it's too early to tell. I want to do the "deed" with him just to take the edge off sex. I got the outfit all planned out as well- and I'm not talking about the outerwear this time. I'm gonna get this red lace set, very matchy, very bold but delicate at the same time. I just could be tossed around a little bit atm

#relyingonalcohol


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to clean house.


----------



## Mur

It dumbfounds me how a small handful of individuals can manipulate the entire world to bow to their wills - billions of "people" blindly do and follow their ideas and concepts that go against their own best interests, if reincarnation is real I pray I'm not reborn as an apeish humanimal, what a pathetic, worthless ,mindless, cowardly, slavish herd animal species this is, ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

About a week ago I had a nightmare that I was being pecked to death by a bunch of chickens. I woke up and was glad it wasn't real. I got on the internet and made some random comment somewhere and all sorts of people started pecking at me like a bunch of chickens. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShatteredGlass

The concert I attended last night was pure unadulterated hell, but I am at least glad that I went to it. Because now, I know that I ****ing HATE concerts.  The only decent part was the part where I was buzzed from the limited amount of alcohol I had the opportunity of consuming; 1 & a half standard drinks. If I'm to be convinced to go to a concert in the future, it'd best be certain that I can drink as much alcohol as I like; enough to get drunk to the point where I actually consider 'getting down' on the dance floor like I saw so many others doing last night.

The music was decent at least, though. Too bad it was so loud I wouldn't be surprised if I lost a bit of my hearing that I'll never get back.


----------



## Charmander

I hate waking up and realising I've left the fan on all night. It's so cold.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Time really flies when you wake up at 3 pm


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why does nothing ever get done about this ****.....


----------



## millenniumman75

Lines from the beach today.....remember, I am in Ohio at a lake.

"Don't take a picture of me.....I'm fat"
"I don't know what I will be when I grow up.....maybe a supermodel."

She was a mean 12-13 year-old girl to her sister and two friends. Her mother only said "oh, you are just being a teenager". The first thought that entered my mind was "yeah, you've got the diva attitude for it - remember, it's a diet of a line of coke, a lettuce leaf, and a glass of water daily."


----------



## crimeclub

Note: Don't fall asleep while tanning, especially if you haven't first built a base, because every position you lay in bed will be torture.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Note: Don't fall asleep while tanning, especially if you haven't first built a base, because every position you lay in bed will be torture.


This is true for the tanning bad and tanning in real life. Fortunately for me, I was out from 4pm to 6pm, so even with the high sun angle, it wasn't so bad.

But....

Just like the one song says.......Wear sunscreen.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> This is true for the tanning bad and tanning in real life. Fortunately for me, I was out from 4pm to 6pm, so even with the high sun angle, it wasn't so bad.
> 
> But....
> 
> Just like the one song says.......Wear sunscreen.


I made a point to start at 12pm for 15 minutes on each side, but unfortunately I woke up after 30 minutes on one side. Peeling is yet to be determined.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I made a point to start at 12pm for 15 minutes on each side, but unfortunately I woke up after 30 minutes on one side. Peeling is yet to be determined.


Uh oh - you need to moisturize (Aloe Vera gel/cream and even Noxzema helps).

....or you'll end up looking like Dixie Wetsworth from MADtv's Cabana Chat

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh, MOIS-CHUH :lol


----------



## Crisigv

I haven't been liking my dreams lately.


----------



## Kevin001

That awkward moment when you find out you and the HR lady both graduated from the same college the same yr. Nope she doesn't remember me (why would she). She has this great job after 3yrs and look at me....ugh. I did have her smiling the whole time though .


----------



## alienjunkie

sometimes i feel like i dont even have an ED cause i eat unhealthy foods whilst restricting lol


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Monday.....enjoy it :roll :lol


----------



## McFly

5000 post celebration!!!

Pizza and ice cream for everybody!


----------



## millenniumman75

The melatonin is kicking in


----------



## calichick

Hate being surrounded by negative influences who are supposed to be your "friends".

Yet they lie to you

They're immoral

Some of them are caught up in a crowd that does drugs; cocaine and excessive alcohol. 

Don't know why I even bothered in the first place trying to make friends.

They never stick. Nobody wants to be my friend, so they can go f*** themselves.

Always had to do everything by myself anyways.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm beginning to think some people were born anger. I mean its not normal to wake up anger and go to bed angry every day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I'm beginning to think some people were born anger. I mean its not normal to wake up anger and go to bed angry every day.


It takes practice :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 136,000th Post *
****************


----------



## Crisigv

Always sure to be forgotten.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Hate being surrounded by negative influences who are supposed to be your "friends".
> 
> Yet they lie to you
> 
> They're immoral
> 
> Some of them are caught up in a crowd that does drugs; cocaine and excessive alcohol.
> 
> Don't know why I even bothered in the first place trying to make friends.
> 
> They never stick. Nobody wants to be my friend, so they can go f*** themselves.
> 
> Always had to do everything by myself anyways.


Out of curiosity how do you act around these people, are you quiet, do you contribute much during interactions/get togethers?


----------



## millenniumman75

I skipped out of my usually Tuesday evening activities. That's what I get for having to work 55 hour weeks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If everyone says the same thing and you disagree, who is right?


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> Out of curiosity how do you act around these people, are you quiet, do you contribute much during interactions/get togethers?


What are you talking about, these "people" are my supposed "friends" as in I text them every hour, and confide everything to them.

What a f***ing crock of sh*t friends I have.

This is what I get for acting like a b**** in grade school. This is my karmic retribution, to befriend lying, dishonest people who don't even give two ****s about me. I'm going to stick to family from now on.

At least family is blood and all these mo*****ers can go **** themselves for all I care, I'm not putting in any more effort into trying.

My friends are just awful. What do you call a friend who lies to you because he/she doesn't want to hang out with you?

Who constantly does that, who drone on about themselves completely ignoring anything about you, only coming to you when it's beneficial for them?

AWFUL PEOPLE EXIST IN THIS WORLD. I am too ****ing good for this, the day you realize you have self-esteem and you can tell them to go f*** off the next time they need you is the day you realize that friends are worth a dime, and then some. Whatever

I am a new woman this year and I am not going to dedicate my time and energy and/or money to these people. This year is all about me, not these f***ers


----------



## The Linux Guy

Doing an experiment with my old mp3 player. Don't understand why RockBox firmware sounds better then the stock firmware but oh well, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Godamnit, she just had to go and make things weird. -_-


----------



## AllTheSame

EmoDireWolf said:


> I dont understand why women spend $14,000 to $20,000 on a wedding dress. Id much rather have a car for that price!


Yeah, and the dress is just a tiny part of it really. At me and my ex-wife's wedding her parents rented out the historic Magnolia Ballroom in downtown Houston for the reception. We had I think around 200 guests. We had a limo of course to go from the church to the reception. Fully catered, horderves, champagne for everyone, free open bar all night long, professional photographer, DJ, tons and tons of flowers all over the church, all over the ballroom.

And....18 years later we're divorced. It was a pretty awesome wedding, though. Pretty incredible reception. No doubt the most expensive party I've ever been to.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Tired of all this non sense, lonely, im surrounded by faces, nothing more, those who interest me - there is nothing to say to them
People who used to interest me became just another thing that i shove down in a drawer, living in a world surrounded by closed drawers, slowly turning into one, saying the same stuff over and over again, hearing the same stuff over and over again, there is no conversation everything is a bloody monolouge.
I used to believe that i actually have something to say, nah, its all a big ****ing masturbation party, "opinions" are equal to ****ing ***.
When you truly want to talk to someone you got nothing to say, voice becomes hollow, when you dont want to talk to someone it is meaningless to begin with.
Where are the people? Where are the people who are right for me?
But im not fitting into a category, im too much of everything, i cannot fit into a category.
It is 5 am in the morning and outside there are mockingjays, who speak all the nonsense sounds that our modern society is producing, of radio advertaisments and chainsaw like sound, what a sweet bitter joke.

Wheres the girl who will rock my world.


----------



## Charmander

I was keeping an eye on a huge spider on the wall then went to reply to someone. Looked back at the wall, and it's disappeared. Thanks SAS. :bah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes trying to explain is nothing but strain, when it's lost in that moment, all else is gas to the flame


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> What are you talking about, these "people" are my supposed "friends" as in I text them every hour, and confide everything to them.
> 
> What a f***ing crock of sh*t friends I have.
> 
> This is what I get for acting like a b**** in grade school. This is my karmic retribution, to befriend lying, dishonest people who don't even give two ****s about me. I'm going to stick to family from now on.
> 
> At least family is blood and all these mo*****ers can go **** themselves for all I care, I'm not putting in any more effort into trying.
> 
> My friends are just awful. What do you call a friend who lies to you because he/she doesn't want to hang out with you?
> 
> Who constantly does that, who drone on about themselves completely ignoring anything about you, only coming to you when it's beneficial for them?
> 
> AWFUL PEOPLE EXIST IN THIS WORLD. I am too ****ing good for this, the day you realize you have self-esteem and you can tell them to go f*** off the next time they need you is the day you realize that friends are worth a dime, and then some. Whatever
> 
> I am a new woman this year and I am not going to dedicate my time and energy and/or money to these people. This year is all about me, not these f***ers


That's how the majority of friendships work, it's almost like dating. I'm going to put my Dr Phil hat on and give my 2 cents. For the most part people befriend other people for selfish reasons, not on purpose but it's just human nature, so they won't be lonely if they are lacking friends, so they can have someone to hang out with on the weekend or during an event, so they can benefit from whatever the other person provides whether it's a good personality, sense of humor, good conversation, etc. And through a test of time if there's a real compatibility then you'll become _real_ friends.

It sounds like you're expecting too much too quick. I have a number of friends where we text maybe once a month and hang out maybe once every 2 or 3 months, and none of us want to bum each other out by getting too serious or deep with our personal issues, we just want to have a good time for the night. I only have a couple friends where we text often, hang out whenever we can, and are mutually fine with listening to each other vent about bullish*t for a whole evening, and that's because I've been friends with these two guys for 15 - 20 years now.

Anyway, making a true friend is tough for anyone even without SA, most people's friends are short-term and fairly superficial, usually comes down to proximity. Not a lot of people are lucky enough to have 1 or 2 close and long-term friendships. And it's especially harder when you're already lacking friends, have SA, and are no longer in your early 20s, also, tough talk: Being a female doesn't help either unfortunately.

*Dr Phil hat off* Damn I typed a lot.


----------



## PrettyWallFlower0

crimeclub said:


> That's how the majority of friendships work, it's almost like dating. I'm going to put my Dr Phil hat on and give my 2 cents. For the most part people befriend other people for selfish reasons, not on purpose but it's just human nature, so they won't be lonely if they are lacking friends, so they can have someone to hang out with on the weekend or during an event, so they can benefit from whatever the other person provides whether it's a good personality, sense of humor, good conversation, etc. And through a test of time if there's a real compatibility then you'll become _real_ friends.
> 
> It sounds like you're expecting too much too quick. I have a number of friends where we text maybe once a month and hang out maybe once every 2 or 3 months, and none of us want to bum each other out by getting too serious or deep with our personal issues, we just want to have a good time for the night. I only have a couple friends where we text often, hang out whenever we can, and are mutually fine with listening to each other vent about bullish*t for a whole evening, and that's because I've been friends with these two guys for 15 - 20 years now.
> 
> Anyway, making a true friend is tough for anyone even without SA, most people's friends are short-term and fairly superficial, usually comes down to proximity. Not a lot of people are lucky enough to have 1 or 2 close and long-term friendships. And it's especially harder when you're already lacking friends, have SA, and are no longer in your early 20s, also, tough talk: Being a female doesn't help either unfortunately.
> 
> *Dr Phil hat off* Damn I typed a lot.


This reply was awesome. I always compare friendships to romantic relationships and people seem to think im crazy lol


----------



## Kevin001

I always dread going to see my counselor. He is a cool guy but I don't seem to matter much. Last time the guy took a phone call in the middle of our session and excused himself to the next room. He was talking to his cable people.....I'm like I'm paying for this sh*t? It was time for the session to end so I just left. I saw him on the way out and said I'm going to go now. He said yeah we're done. 

I'm always waiting a long time before as well. Today might be my final session for good, idk. He is nice to talk to but I don't think I need him now. He is more of a security blanket.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I want to go to the south where there's sea and eat shashlik (but I won't)


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I'm perfectly okay with sharing what movies, tv shows, books and video games I like, but I can never EVER confidently talk about what music I like.


----------



## millenniumman75

This is just one of those days where you feel like melancholy.


----------



## calichick

Something really, really bad happened between me and the guy.

As in now, he is almost blackmailing me cause 






I can't find a guy who acts normal around me.




Splendid. All guys I know act like they've got their balls cut off its like what the good f**** feeling do I invoke in men?



What's wrong with me? I'm smart, I'm gorgeous, I'm super sweet. Actually think what happened is super funny. He can't seem to find the irony of the whole situation but I am 10 seconds away from saying 


F*** you and blocking him from my phone. Cause bishes be serious these days about b***chin. B**** can go pick up another man in a heartbeat but sometimes you want to give them the benefit of the doubt. lol.



My life.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> That's how the majority of friendships work, it's almost like dating. I'm going to put my Dr Phil hat on and give my 2 cents. For the most part people befriend other people for selfish reasons, not on purpose but it's just human nature, so they won't be lonely if they are lacking friends, so they can have someone to hang out with on the weekend or during an event, so they can benefit from whatever the other person provides whether it's a good personality, sense of humor, good conversation, etc. And through a test of time if there's a real compatibility then you'll become _real_ friends.


 Not always.
Friendships are about getting to know people you think are interesting. It's not a parasitic thing; it's a mutual thing.


----------



## BAH

Expensive products that will only be used for a month..


----------



## alienjunkie

ive been smacked in the puss with the realisation of how mental illness takes over every part of my life


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001

Why do people talk throughout movies at the theater? I'm like doing that at home is cool but I'm not trying to hear your comments. I didn't pay to hear you try to narrate the movie. I swear I wanted to turn and say shut the f-ck up......ugh.


----------



## KelsKels

The hose thingy connecting the dryer to the outside broke... Couldn't fix it and still have a ton of wet laundry. I think I'm just going to do it anyways and hope it doesn't kill me. And if it does...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## McFly

Gawker files for bankruptcy. No surprise of course. Such a trashy site run by idiots.


----------



## Cascades

I always wonder how the world's going to look at the end of my time. What areas will look like, how much an average house will cost, major events that are coming (maybe a war), technology that will have been invented etc. To think that 20 years ago things were so different...imagine another 20...


----------



## Charmander

I got maybe just over an hour's sleep (pretty sure I fell asleep at 5, and it's now 7:18) but for some reason I feel wide awake.


----------



## Wanderlust89

It's another one of those days where only Pink Floyd will hit the spot.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - what a day


----------



## jsgt

I like throwing things away. It gives me a sense of cleanliness...like that's one less thing cluttering up my life.


----------



## calichick

<----my thighs are getting chunky as f***, sh&%

Sometimes, men just piss the ***k out of me.

So I have a 'date' next Sunday with a new guy (which I'm actually* PRETTY* excited about) and a friend's B-day party but I have to drop by Mr. Douchebag's place this week to pick something up.

I want to go out on Friday though with my friend....I just need a quick pick me up. And then next weekend I have plans to go out with another friend, and I'm trying to keep myself busy with socializing with others and immersing myself in different things in order to counteract obsessive thoughts and whatnot.

I have never felt as self-liberated in my entire life as I have in the past 2 months and it is so utterly empowering that I feel I could accomplish pretty much just any damn thing. Having ADD spans though as I want to do everything +1 in a day. Not to mention my libido is out the roof with my newfound revitalized health and I'm preying on just about every single man that comes my way. Need to focus. Eye on the prize.


----------



## Humesday

I dreamed I was hiding from a mass shooter, then I woke up to news of a mass shooting.


----------



## calichick

I've just been warming up these past few weeks...

We just got done with the starter course.

This summer gonna be real good.

Not looking for a man looking for d***, u can quote me on that one.

Ok gotta go, going to go take a cold shower myself, for different reasons though. bye


----------



## AFoundLady

calichick said:


> I've just been warming up these past few weeks...
> 
> We just got done with the starter course.
> 
> This summer gonna be real good.
> 
> Not looking for a man looking for ****, u can quote me on that one.
> 
> Ok gotta go, going to go take a cold shower myself, for different reasons though. bye


I hear you. I wish you the best in your quest. Ignore them haters lol.


----------



## rdrr

questioning if i truly exist in this world


----------



## jsgt

Not hating Cali, relax. Your pic looks good regardless.


----------



## KelsKels

I want to play D&D.. But I've never played before and don't have any friends. It looks like a lot of fun though.


----------



## rj2060

When a cow laughs, does milk come out of its nose?


----------



## calichick

A.A said:


> Maybe I'll learn how to ice skate one of these days....heh.....


Your tenacity is unyielding my friend.



A.A said:


> I won't post anymore on here, ugh, the disingenuity I experience on here is killing me ugh...you people are the worst.....


----------



## millenniumman75

I mean, really.


----------



## KelsKels

I feel like just building a bunch of old Victorian style homes in the Sims. Too bad sims 4 is awful and sims 3 is unplayable.. while 1 and 2 aren't compatible with any recent OS. I miss playing makin magic.. even though I've already done everything there is to do in that game and all expansions. The Sims 1 & 2 was my life growing up.. and probably another huge reason I had no friends as a kid.

Too bad it's a bland money pit now... although I still play very occasionally to build.


----------



## Cyan22

Even after I finish this on friday, I don't have much else to look forward to. Just another month of waiting in a hotel :sigh


----------



## Mur

Ugh, I'm going to be so pissed if the warriors lose tonight.


----------



## AFoundLady

I feel annoyed.


----------



## AFoundLady

A.A said:


> Ugh, I'm going to be so pissed if the warriors lose tonight.


so..what was the outcome? Did they lose or win?

Try to not be pissed off so much. It's kinda bad for health.


----------



## millenniumman75

Get a shower in....


----------



## bewareofyou

My best friend was telling me how much she's gonna miss me and how she's gonna cry so much at my graduation and it makes me so happy because I always need reassurance that people still like me.. feeling wanted and loved is nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Opening that bag of bud is the equivalent of making the entire basement smell like a greenhouse...pretty unreal


----------



## jsgt

5 day forecast shows 100+ temps through the rest of the week and into the weekend. Looks like the A/C will be running non stop because I'll be dammed if I set the thermostat any higher. I already moved it up to 74deg.


----------



## slyfox

Damn June feels like it is flying by fast


----------



## Mur

It's funny how much drama goes on behind the scenes of this place that (most) members aren't aware of, if only they knew, if only they knew!


----------



## PrincessV

A.A said:


> It's funny how much drama goes on behind the scenes of this place that (most) members aren't aware of, if only they knew, if only they knew!


What's the drama? I wanna know ... .-.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not sure what's worse, seeing loads of maggots on the garbage can outside or trying to throw something away at the same time. It was awful. Hello summer.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## KelsKels

I want to find a fun game for my iPad but mobile games suck because usually they're very bland and their primary feature is either waiting or paying.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I find watching porn and YT really shows my mood change after horniness is remedied.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Tonight is "today" without it needing to be daytime. Today is never "tonight" unless it is nighttime. Tonight is always today. Today never ends, but tonight does. I hadn't thought of this before.


----------



## PrincessV

SaltnSweet said:


> You sure about that? I can attest to @*A.A*
> 
> Too many dramas that has gone behind the scenes on SAS. Too many world wars...romantic dramas, conflicts between people and all that. Would make for a great soap opera.


My life must be dreadfully boring because I crave drama. Though not if It's bad and I'm involved. Life is dramatic, but gets stale, and sometimes I just want a little spice here and there, haha, I need to get out more. :roll


----------



## rdrr

Do some people setup email alerts for when certain members post, or certain members make a thread about a particular topic?

Seems like the same people be in the same types of threads sometimes.


----------



## McFly

rdrr said:


> Do some people setup email alerts for when certain members post, or certain members make a thread about a particular topic?
> 
> Seems like the same people be in the same types of threads sometimes.


I think some people stick to particular topics. And with the recent discussions bar on the left I'll click on a thread if the last post is a user that's interesting.


----------



## rdrr

McFly said:


> I think some people stick to particular topics. And with the recent discussions bar on the left I'll click on a thread if the last post is a user that's interesting.


How can you tell a user is interesting?


----------



## kivi

Sometimes I feel like I can't understand what people actually mean and I feel anxious if I give them a wrong/inappropriate reply. I don't know if it's about my intelligence or lack of English knowledge. I will try to be more careful :|


----------



## McFly

rdrr said:


> How can you tell a user is interesting?


Hmm..when they make the butterflies in your stomach excited.


----------



## rdrr

McFly said:


> Hmm..when they make the butterflies in your stomach excited.


Whats the prerequisites for that feeling?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I finally did my english presentation in front of my teacher today. It's certainly good to have it off my back. I was going to do my biology one today as well, though I wasn't able to because the teacher wasn't at school. :/ It was a pain in the *** to get it ready by the end of the first two free periods today too. School ****s me over again, but what's new there.

Apparently my english presentation was 'excellent', and judging by the tone and demeanour of the teacher when I finished and while she was giving me my comments, she was quite impressed. Maybe I dethroned the then-'winner' of the presentations, lol. I didn't even bother finishing my actual written speech or the accompanying powerpoint 100% because I just couldn't be bothered at that point.  Who cares. Still probably got >90% lol.


----------



## Mur

C'mon warriors, wtf....


----------



## cosmicslop

I got mistaken twice for being an employee at a grocery store today. Someone said I look professional. It could be because I was using the employee only step ladder. But I'm pretty sure it's cause of my regal Canadian tuxedo.


----------



## Wanderlust89

There's this baller in my neighborhood who owns a hummer and a porsche. Damn.... Not that I'm into those cars but seeing that is pretty motivating to live large.


----------



## calichick

1. Deciding who to go out with tomorrow night. 
2. Need to figure out what to get my friend for her b-day and how much money it's going to cost.
3. Wondering why my guy friend is f***ing around with me.
4. Have plans on both Saturday and Sunday. 
5. Thinking about the future and where my priorities rest right now between money versus career versus relationship.
6. Partially thinking about going out alone tomorrow night to pick up a guy on my own,
7. And sex, always about the sex.

I guess right now I am trying to dedicate the majority of my time towards my social life which is a complete 180 from any other point in my life. It's always been everything else that's taken priority so I think I owe my deprived soul this drunken, promiscuous phase I'm going through right now.

I think I also need a good Brazilian wax and a few drinks. I think I'm mentally ready for sex but physically I'm a hot mess. I gave myself a half-a**ed-it's the end of the day and I have no energy but if I'm going out tomorrow, I need to at least look semi-presentable- mani/pedi which looks quite terrible.

I'm wondering though most how to adequately screw with my friend- like adequately screw with him when I see him next.

Because he's scared sh**less he will never see me again and he's trying his little heart out to make it work.

But I just want him for the sex, so I need to devise a plan. To reap the benefits of intimacy in the nicest way possible. I feel like though he's the type of guy who would poke a hole in the condom just to impregnate me that I'm going to force him to open a new one in front of me so he can't pull any tricks rofl

It's the reverse male psyche.

I also met a new really sexy guy today at my work. Tan skin, blue eyes, sexy personality. It's all very good. Seems a bit dumb for a grown man though. Guess you don't have to be smart when you're pretty eh?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I was sitting in a cafe today while I was waiting for the bus, and there was this old woman who was watching one of the employees cleaning a table, commenting on how good of a job she was doing and how beautiful the now-clean table was. o_o "Oh it's so beautiful!!!" "Oohh it's gorgeous!!!!" "Wow!!!!!" "You're so good at cleaning tables!!!!!!!" (paraphrasing)
I was just there like, babe. It's a table, and furthermore, it doesn't look any better than any of the other tables. If anything, it looks like you're flirting with the girl or something, lmao. I would've felt so ****ing awkward if I was the girl cleaning the tables.


----------



## AggravationState

IF the best predictor of future behavior, is past behavior...
then WE ARE ALL SCREWED and THERE IS NO HOPE OF EVER MOVING FORWARD.

Thanks for the condemnation, "Doctor"
I can assume then that you will always ignore my phone calls. You will always be stoic and overly-strict, and above all else UNFORGIVING.


----------



## unemployment simulator

there really should be more independent donut shops. think how much of a market there is, it's not just me that likes them! dunkin donuts, krispy kreme, these chains popped up through demand. if an independent shop could undercut them price wise they would be onto a winner.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Lonely again.


----------



## millenniumman75

So, I decided not to run tonight.

I ran 5.5 miles Wednesday and 6.2 miles Thursday. Today, I have had nothing but a peanut butter sandwich and a can of Coke. Even my legs need a break.


----------



## tea111red

AggravationState said:


> IF the best predictor of future behavior, is past behavior...
> then WE ARE ALL SCREWED and THERE IS NO HOPE OF EVER MOVING FORWARD.
> 
> Thanks for the condemnation, "Doctor"
> I can assume then that you will always ignore my phone calls. You will always be stoic and overly-strict, and above all else UNFORGIVING.


:clap


----------



## millenniumman75

The lady at the Steak 'n Shake was nice!


----------



## calichick

I ended up in another guy's bed last night/this morning.

He was smoking hot, tall and incredibly well-endowed.

It was good cause while I didn't hook up with him, I had everything down to the drawers off and he was in his birthday suit as well, and we just cuddled and made out and lay in each other's arms for maybe 7 hours lol

Successful Friday night.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ShatteredGlass said:


> I was sitting in a cafe today while I was waiting for the bus, and there was this old woman who was watching one of the employees cleaning a table, commenting on how good of a job she was doing and how beautiful the now-clean table was. o_o "Oh it's so beautiful!!!" "Oohh it's gorgeous!!!!" "Wow!!!!!" "You're so good at cleaning tables!!!!!!!" (paraphrasing)
> I was just there like, babe. It's a table, and furthermore, it doesn't look any better than any of the other tables. If anything, it looks like you're flirting with the girl or something, lmao. I would've felt so ****ing awkward if I was the girl cleaning the tables.


lol.... old women are generally very easily impressed LOL. maybe that old woman was high on the smell of lavender or imperial leather hand soap? 

my random thought is why the hell do every time i see this thread.... nothing random today popped into my head and cant think of anything? i guess i don't think randomly...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No anti-perspirant deodorant I've used has actually prevented me from perspiring, even the clinically proven ones

Also,


----------



## derpresion




----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> I was sitting in a cafe today while I was waiting for the bus, and there was this old woman who was watching one of the employees cleaning a table, commenting on how good of a job she was doing and how beautiful the now-clean table was. o_o "Oh it's so beautiful!!!" "Oohh it's gorgeous!!!!" "Wow!!!!!" "You're so good at cleaning tables!!!!!!!" (paraphrasing)
> I was just there like, babe. It's a table, and furthermore, it doesn't look any better than any of the other tables. If anything, it looks like you're flirting with the girl or something, lmao. I would've felt so ****ing awkward if I was the girl cleaning the tables.


Just thought I'd point out how awesome it is that you totally called an old lady "babe" in your head. Totally.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bad baby said:


> Just thought I'd point out how awesome it is that you totally called an old lady "babe" in your head. Totally.


LOL I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There's always another girl.


----------



## Crisigv

There seems to be all these little cliques on SAS, and I don't fit into any one of them.


----------



## rdrr

Crisigv said:


> There seems to be all these little cliques on SAS, and I don't fit into any one of them.


You might think there is, but there really isn't, in the grand scheme of it all.

Prob best to keep one foot out.


----------



## Mur

Not one bit....


----------



## Spindrift

The offensive line still mostly consists of traffic cones, so I don't know how optimistic I should be.


----------



## Flora20

I hope I get to eat my favorite ice cream tomorrow


----------



## Spindrift

If wanting to watch a guy take acid and go to a dog show is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## bad baby

ShatteredGlass said:


> LOL I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not...


I get that a lot. Guess everyone secretly thinks I'm a sarcastic ******* or something ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## crimeclub

Why the hell do I try to go out of my comfort zone? I hate those times when you think you made it through a situation coming off alright to everyone and then the next day you think back and remember all the stupid sh*t you said.


----------



## calichick

My date today with another guy...let's call him Danny...went really bad.

It wasn't so much a date but a set-up at a mutual friend's party.

Anyways, this guy really underimpressed me and I wasn't even attracted to him to begin with so I was half hoping his personality wouldn't win me over....

...and it didn't...needless to say.

Bland, immature and crude. And not in a good way.

Dude needs to grow up a little and stop living in his years of never-achieving social success. What a downer. I made more connections with a couple of the women there.

Ugh, it is amazing, utterly amazing how vast the gap is between the really spectacular men, (absolutely panty-dropping amazing men) there are in this world, and the Danny's in this world.

Good riddance to any woman who settles for that. Guy can't choke out a full sentence without mentioning some absurd sexist or deragatory remark. F***ing hell.

What a waste of air.


----------



## KelsKels

Spindrift said:


> If wanting to watch a guy take acid and go to a dog show is wrong, I don't want to be right.


Lol vice can be interesting sometimes.. that video was kind of awkward to watch though.. for me anyways it was cringey to watch that guy do interviews.


----------



## millenniumman75

June 20th, eh?


----------



## probably offline

I'm loving this guy while eating breakfast


----------



## AussiePea

Well we did it! Finished 24 hours Le mans and in an amazing 5th placd for our first attempt. Must admit, that feeling crossing the line was amazing.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think I put on a bit of weight this week, not much but it would make sense since the numbers are up on my lifts. hopefully just a minor blip and weight loss progress will resume next week.


----------



## McFly

I remember why I quit fast food - the places are so disgusting. At Burger King the guy was waiting on my fries and was playing around with the fry cups rubbing his fingers on the inside and stuffing his fist in and out, right after he was handling money and doing the register. When they came with my bag I asked for new fries because he was being disgusting, so he slopped on some hand sanitizer and redid the fries and the girl that gave me the bag look pissed that I complained. When I went to eat there was hand sanitizer on the cup. :x

I looked at the yelp reviews and this germ factory/restaurant was rated one star out of five and most of the negative reviews had complaints about the sanitary problems


----------



## Crisigv

All I do is wait. What the hell am I waiting for? It's obviously not going to happen, whatever it is.


----------



## Spindrift

KelsKels said:


> Lol vice can be interesting sometimes.. that video was kind of awkward to watch though.. for me anyways it was cringey to watch that guy do interviews.


Normally I'd find that kind of thing to be a little too awkward to sit through, but I actually enjoyed it because everyone was so freakin' nice to the guy, no matter what he said. His insistence on interviewing people underneath a fan was hilarious.

He said that he'd never taken acid before, though, and I can't believe that. He handled that experience like a champ. Also, just look at him.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

Keep having dreams about the girl that rejected me, also about killer clowns chasing me.


----------



## AFoundLady

Wow. Where do I sign up to marry him? <3


----------



## Kevin001

Skip Bayless is leaving ESPN First Take? Wow.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Skip Bayless is leaving ESPN First Take? Wow.


It must have been because of Golden State's fallout :lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Feeling sick from the People on the Internet.


----------



## Spindrift

Walking into the gym and seeing no one there.

*UUUUUUGGGGHHHH*, so good.


----------



## Crisigv

Today just drifted past. I barely noticed it. Another one to be forgotten.


----------



## StephCurry

Kevin001 said:


> Skip Bayless is leaving ESPN First Take? Wow.





millenniumman75 said:


> It must have been because of Golden State's fallout :lol.


LeBron won his 3rd ring against all odds, and as the ultimate LeBron hater he is unable to cope with that. (lol but I think he's leaving to work with FOX or something)


----------



## millenniumman75

StephCurry said:


> LeBron won his 3rd ring against all odds, and as the ultimate LeBron hater he is unable to cope with that. (lol but I think he's leaving to work with FOX or something)


Steph seems like a good guy, so I am sorry to hear that things didn't work out.


----------



## Mur

I hope most of the women living on the west coast aren't like _that_.....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It's ironic that those who are cynical and hypocritical enough to say that the small things don't make a difference are the ones who end up giving the least if they end up in positions of power themselves. Furthermore, if you are going to argue that it is money and material that is the basis of what truly makes a difference in this world, then surely you would have observed the world to be freed of all its troubles by now. But if you take a closer look at that way of thinking, you'll realise that it's not. That's because those who end up with all the money and power don't share it, and it is that act of not sharing which nets no change in overall results. So it is argued that it is their choice to be that way in a "free" and "democratic" society, but just remember that them having those things hasn't changed anything, quite literally, despite contending that it is only by virtue of money and power that real change can be made.. There is a natural contradiction in this argument because the spirit of love and altruism is something that cannot ever be superseded by material and power; with the former manifesting itself in every small deed and gesture. A simple smile to someone who expects a frown, a simple outstretched hand when it seems the world has turned it's back on you, a meal for a homeless man, despite all the cynicism and finger-pointing in this world, these are the small acts which come together and are what I believe to be what constitutes real power and a genuine change in the world. These are the acts that together will collectively change the world, not the reputed money or "power" that you claim is the only key to meaningful difference. You never hear about these things but they will have an untold influence on the future of our narrative that no handshake or a signing of a treaty from a high profile politician or "successful" person will ever give. These are the true vessels of gratitude and love that serve a magic in the universe far beyond ourselves and our own personal ambitions in life. 

At it's core it is the message that true fulfilment in life originates within the bonds that we forge with those around us, and also within a sense of spirituality and connection that we feel towards our mother, the Earth. However it seems that our culture is trying to stamp that out at all costs and to erase the history that gave rise to it simply because the powers that be have understood all too well that it is a very powerful phenomenon, if harnessed correctly. A feeling of love, unity, compassion, sharing and understanding that does not neglect our roots or individuality, which doesn't make any profit and yet at the same time needn't be earned by anyone. These are the gifts we inherited simply as a result of being brought into this plane of existence, and are what I believe to be the ultimate tools to the survival of all should we choose to accept and use them. The key to the future of mankind resides in the understanding that survival and happiness aren't things that need to be earned, but instead are things that are implicit within the spirit of sharing, kindness and community, and by the simple act of reaching out to signify our willingness to understand one another. However despite all the cognitive dissonance that currently exists, it is within the context of these reflections that I consciously choose to remain hopeful and optimistic about the future, even though if at present it would seem as if the world is completely overrun by darkness and futility.


----------



## StephCurry

millenniumman75 said:


> Steph seems like a good guy, so I am sorry to hear that things didn't work out.


Indeed he does appear to be a good guy  I am pretty disappointed but it's ok  ...I'm confident he will be back better than ever next year :wink2:


----------



## Crisigv

I bought this journal from the bookstore last week, that asks you one question every day, for 5 years. I thought it was a cool idea. Will be interesting to see how my answers change throughout the years.


----------



## Spindrift

Well, I tweaked a muscle in my back, so now I can't really bear any weight with my left arm. At least it was on my very last set and not my first.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol why does this exist?


----------



## millenniumman75

I am athletically waddling like a duck


----------



## Kevin001

I thought we didn't have to change our passwords again if we recently did it? Whatever I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

another day down, another day closer to my death


----------



## rdrr




----------



## AnxiousGuy9

My name is BlurryFace. And I care what you think.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Listening to black hole sun, it was a coincidence had it open in another tab, but feels apt.


----------



## KelsKels

When I was a kid one of my favorite movies was waterworld. I still like it... Guilty pleasure I guess. Stargate, dances with Wolves, count of monte cristo, princess bride, jumanji, quigley down under, back to the future, gladiator. So much nostalgia. I need to watch them all!

Movie night at my place! Tomorrow!


----------



## Spindrift

Apparently it's around the age of 26 that the human body reaches its prime, and everything after that is a slow, slow decline in performance, recovery, etc.
_*
THAT DOESN'T MAKE ME ANXIOUS AT ALL.*_


----------



## Humesday

I can't believe I'm reading fan fiction. I've truly hit rock bottom.


----------



## millenniumman75

Don't ya know, Kris, that when you momager your kidz, they might just rebel? They're all a mess in each of their own special way. Thanks to you.


----------



## kivi

Sometimes I see usernames that have meanings in my first language. Especially some of them are really interesting. They are the kind of words that can be asked in a crossword (and they have an average length).


----------



## Cashel

kivi said:


> Sometimes I see usernames that have meanings in my first language. Especially some of them are really interesting. They are the kind of words that can be asked in a crossword (and they have an average length).


What's your first language, may I ask?


----------



## kivi

Cashel said:


> What's your language, may I ask?


It's Turkish.


----------



## PsychoPineapple

There's something really really wrong with me and I cannot for the life of me keep a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Humesday said:


> I can't believe I'm reading fan fiction. I've truly hit rock bottom.


We all end up there eventually. Reading fanfiction I mean, although rock bottom too.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yes! Locked back in!

... or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostinReverie said:


> Yes! Locked back in!
> 
> ... or something.


 I clicked respond because I was gonna say something else but then I realized what you meant by that and forgot what I was gonna say. :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

I got offered sex by a prostitute while waiting for a bus, thats about the only proposition i've had in living memory... I might have misheard but I think she said she only charges £2?


----------



## StephCurry

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I got offered sex by a prostitute while waiting for a bus, thats about the only proposition i've had in living memory... I might have misheard but I think she said *she only charges £2?*


And you passed up on that?


----------



## StephCurry

I still miss @lonerroom :sigh I wonder what happened to him... I hope he's okay.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> I still miss @*lonerroom* :sigh I wonder what happened to him... I hope he's okay.


Ditto. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Is my effort for not? I don't care and I'm trying and you have more important things to worry about lol! Best of luck.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yay! I am a breathing zombie right now!


----------



## unemployment simulator

StephCurry said:


> And you passed up on that?


I think I must have misheard. it must have been more than that. I was pretty shocked and taken aback just being asked for sex, almost lost for words, even if I wanted to all I could blurt out is "oh um sorry"


----------



## kivi

After 0:20 is how I feel right now. (◡‿◡)


----------



## millenniumman75

I worked hard this morning - nap time


----------



## calichick

My "friend" is a bad, bad person.

He is a bad friend. I have the worst friends imaginable.

The *^sholes in this world who are destined to f*** something up.

I do not have one decent friend in this world.

All of them are f***** tools.

If you can't be bothered to ****ing pick up your phone or text to say something that you're blowing me off, feel like never talking to this douchebag ever again if I didn't need him for one last piece of the puzzle.

I don't know if anybody has worse friends than I do. Whatever. Life is f***ing one after another thing feel like this f***ing stupid *** ^^^* is just f****ing stupid people who exist in this world who don't have good values or any type of courtesy whatsoever their mom must have been drunk 90% of the time while raising them.

****ing ****s. I'm so angry at the ***holes of this world. F***ing pour your life down the drain with being a grand screw up. I have half the decency to never speak to said person ever again. Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever AGAIN. Just f****ing cut him out cold turkey and call him old news. What a c^^^. What an awful person. Some really stinking awful people in this world. Can't even believe they exist.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

ugh


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> SAS is dead as hell these days, all of the people who actually have personalities either get banned, leave or they get harassed to death... I blame the control freak mods for this hehe....


Thanks for insulting the rest of us.


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> Thanks for insulting the rest of us.


This wouldn't be the first time you've accused me of "insulting" the rest of you (i.e SAS users)....


----------



## AFoundLady

Eh, its either I walk away from people I care about or people walk away from me. I wish I could trust more people and let them into my world..I miss that. But then again, as someone once mentioned, how do i expect people to care for me when they don't even know the real me? I'm just so reserved and I have all those walls built around me. I'm so much more than the cold stone that I portray myself to be and I don't know if anyone can ever unravel who I am one day. There's a warm heart beneath that cold exterior and I'm missing and craving for so many things, feelings and all that I want.


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> This wouldn't be the first time you've accused me of "insulting" the rest of you (i.e SAS users)....


meh, I don't remember


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> meh, I don't remember


You called me out on a post that got deleted, I can't refer to that post in any way for obvious reasons though. All I'll say is that you tried to frame me as a heartless monster (sorta like what you tried to do with what I posted on here a few hours ago.)


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> You called me out on a post that got deleted, I can't refer to that post in any way for obvious reasons though. All I'll say is that you tried to frame me as a heartless monster (sorta like what you tried to do with what I posted on here a few hours ago.)


Like I said, I don't remember. I would like to think that I am not that mean that I would use those words exactly. I just don't like it when other people are meant to feel insignificant for being what they are, or aren't. Whether they cared about your post or not, I did, I'm sorry. I don't want any more confrontation, I just want a place where everyone feels good enough. I guess it's too much to ask. And yes, I would say it to your face, if I felt the need was there.


----------



## Humesday

God damn fan fiction. I start off thinking I'm reading a good story, then it takes a turn into the creepy -- and not in a good way like in horror novels. It's more like having an unattractive person following you around all day sexually harassing you. No. I'm not gay. You're just ugly, you stupid *****. Yes, yes, I may make numerous Freudian slips that suggest that I'm gay, but that's just a pain in the *** -- nothing to take seriously.


----------



## Spindrift

Tonight I'm going to test the theory that one can sleep away all of their problems.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spindrift said:


> Tonight I'm going to test the theory that one can sleep away all of their problems.


 I've kinda done it before but I always get a splitting headache if I sleep for too long so I wake up and all I can think about for about 10 hours is the pain. After that I'm too exhausted to care and ready to sleep again (but hopefully not long enough to give me another splitting headache).


----------



## Flora20

Wishing for a lot of things doesn't make them come true :/ I should know..


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> Like I said, I don't remember. I would like to think that I am not that mean that I would use those words exactly. *I just don't like it when other people are meant to feel insignificant for being what they are, or aren't. Whether they cared about your post or not, I did, I'm sorry. I don't want any more confrontation, I just want a place where everyone feels good enough.* I guess it's too much to ask. And yes, I would say it to your face, if I felt the need was there.


Fair enough. I'll try to tone things down from now on....


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> Fair enough. I'll try to tone things down from now on....


No, don't. I think I was just feeling too touchy last night. Sorry. Do your thing.


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> No, don't. I think I was just feeling too touchy last night. Sorry. Do your thing.


Nah, you don't need to apologize for anything. I'm going to turn things down a few notches. Sometimes I forget how intense I can be.


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> Nah, you don't need to apologize for anything. I'm going to turn things down a few notches. Sometimes I forget how intense I can be.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Innocent James

the title of this video was so funny "can your cis women do this?" 


cis women... that is so funny :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Can today get any worse?


----------



## nubly

Nothing like fixing things in the house to make you feel like you earned your testicles.


----------



## millenniumman75

nubly said:


> Nothing like fixing things in the house to make you feel like you earned your testicles.


True dat :lol.


----------



## Humesday

This is the CBT process basically:






It's just too bad that many of us, like Gollum, end up falling back into all that negative thinking.


----------



## rdrr

nobody til somebody


----------



## Crisigv

I just don't know.


----------



## millenniumman75

It did get worse! :doh


----------



## Toad Licker

When you live in your own little world, you want everything to go your own little way.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know if I will ever let myself trust anyone fully. I don't have too much faith in people right now.


----------



## millenniumman75

A very turbulent June for me has just ended.


----------



## Barakiel

I was thinking earlier about how the Pokémon card game oughta be more like the video games. Then I thought in that case, it might as well be a tabletop role playing game, like D&D kinda. They've both been accused of promoting satanism so there's a connection there 

There's at least one fan RPG apparently, I would love to play that. I imagine it would be fun creating your own trainer character and everything, though that would require some real life friends of course. >:C


----------



## SamanthaStrange

4,200 posts. :eyes


----------



## JustThisGuy

Waiting till after noon to drink as a rule must've been originally some drunk's excuse to not be judged. 

Also, I'm drinking.


----------



## kivi

Kids in here are so cute


----------



## bewareofyou

I feel so bad for not answering peoples texts/messages.. I'm sorry even though none of those people will see this.


----------



## millenniumman75

SamanthaStrange said:


> 4,200 posts. :eyes


 ....and SASsier with every post! :high5

*****************
** 137,000th Post!**
*****************


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I hope the kids outside don't blow their faces up with those firecrackers...


----------



## Mur

It's hard to believe this stuff really works, and here I thought this was a bunch of nonsense....


----------



## millenniumman75

@AllTheSame

I just avoided making an emergency call to the plumbers at 12:45am!

Admittedly, I don't flush this one toilet very often and it showed......the stopper failed and ripped. I panicked......but I looked down into the tank and thought....I might be able to fix this. The problem was that the valve to this toilet would not shut off and I was afraid to break it, so I turned the water off to the whole house.

Off to Kommie-Mart - they are the only ones open at this hour.

I look all over the place for the toilet parts......couldn't find.

An employee saw me bewildered and asked if she could help me.

I said "Yes, I need to know where to find the stoppers for toilet tanks". 
She led me to it, and then waited as I looked for the part. I was actually quite friendly, gabbing away. I used my anxiety to press through and be confident.
I said "I was going to call the plumber at 12:45am - emergency fee" :roll (yeah, off hours!)

I grabbed a stopper and said "wouldn't you know it....a $3.50 part". She chuckled. I was relieved. I bought it and then came home and put it on.

****It was then I looked for a pair of rubber gloves in the bathroom. I look inside....and found a wristwatch that I lost four years ago. Just last month, I bought the same Timex model in a different color (black face with silver band). Now, I have that one, and the original white face with gold letters and "Rolex" like band.

I didn't think I would ever see the original watch again and I nearly cried after the month of June that I had.

Every week of the month I worked no less than 50 hour weeks, overworked to the point I could not sleep and panicked about the stress.

My car breaks down the week before my birthday - $2,400 in repairs including a fix that prevented the possible loss of wheels on my car of 223K miles.

Then, my A/C goes out for the second time in three months (Freon was $650 temporary fix) - an automatic need for replacing the entire furnace and A/C unit

....and then the toilet, which I was able to fix and found something I lost for years - what a way to start the month of July.

I get three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie - I did NOT increase my Paxil dosage at all this month. I did not let my evil coworkers get to me - I was nice, I was smart, I was confident.

......and the cowards are picking up on it. I am no longer a doormat.


----------



## McFly

Good luck and wish the best for you Mr. Pepe.


----------



## KelsKels

Does anyone else remember the days when deviantart was... Good?


----------



## AllTheSame

@MILLENIUMMAN75

Way to go, man. Seriously. I've done the same before lol. A few years ago before my ex and I divorced I replaced a garbage disposal that the motor had burned up in. It was a trip to Home Depot that set me back a little, but not nearly as much as a plumber would have, and it really wasn't that hard to do. And you found your watch...unbelievable...stuff like that never happens to me I swear.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Humesday

As nice as it is to have duolingo and memrise as a way to learn German, it sure would be interesting to have a "Learning German With Uncle Adolf" series. I've read that the mind is more likely to remember things when they're emotionally charged ... so that rules out a "Learning German With Aunt Merkel" series.


----------



## Charmander

I was at my nan's house today and had to try some new clothes on so she told me to get changed in her bedroom. I sometimes used to wonder why there weren't many photos of me around the house (there's only 3 grandkids on this side of the family, and my younger cousin isn't even 3 yet so for a while it was just me and my much older cousin). 

Well I almost burst out laughing when I walked in because there's pretty much a shrine of me in her bedroom and hardly any of my older cousin. I take back any neglected feelings I used to have. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

What do you do when you're craving a food but you're too lazy to get up and get it. Hmm I might go at midnight, then get it. this is why America works. I'm so fat, I don't need more food and yet, I've fallen victim to the culture of excess. It's raining fireworks outside. Or bullets? Hard to tell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need research and learn how to make marijuana tinctures


----------



## caelle

I would donate my uterus to a woman who needs it. Mine isuselsss I don't need it no human brats for me jsut atke it im sick of pms and sick of being angry from my crazy hormones


----------



## Innocent James

beer and live music sound pretty good right now


----------



## lagrimistificate

.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Today was a great day!


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> @*MILLENIUMMAN* 75
> 
> Way to go, man. Seriously. I've done the same before lol. A few years ago before my ex and I divorced I replaced a garbage disposal that the motor had burned up in. It was a trip to Home Depot that set me back a little, but not nearly as much as a plumber would have, and it really wasn't that hard to do. And you found your watch...unbelievable...stuff like that never happens to me I swear.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


 Thanks, man!

It was a bizarre turn of events. I even had a second watch of similar style with different colors thinking I would never find the first one.....and I temporarily lost that one, too! After a day of looking, I find it around a doorknob.....completely visible from any spot in my upstairs hallway.

I had everything fall apart on me in June, including me! 
I am "on vacation" as my stepmom visits, so just the chance to undo mind crap is a huge plus for me. July is going to reverse a lot of crap.

It's all in the patience and knowing that you will get through it!


----------



## treeline

working is so tiresome.


----------



## KelsKels

Can more people be online when I'm online? Ok thanks.

Also pretty sure my neighbor is dying.. They're going to cough up a damn lung any second.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Can more people be online when I'm online? Ok thanks.


 I'm here. Good to see you.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I knew how to be more positive. It's just hard when your future looks so bleak and hopeless, or non-existent.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I wish I knew how to be more positive. It's just hard when your future looks so bleak and hopeless, or non-existent.


Well I think you're pure awesomeness :grin2:Stand in front of the mirror and do positive affirmation exercises (don't make me come over there and do them with you).

Seriously, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> I wish I knew how to be more positive. It's just hard when your future looks so bleak and hopeless, or non-existent.


Doing things you like and talking about them is one thing that feels good.



AllTheSame said:


> (don't make me come over there and do them with you)


That could be fun.


----------



## Pongowaffle

For the past few nights straight, passing cars has been randomly chucking out m80s or m100s outside my street towards the front yards. I am almost sure it's from the same one car. Always does it around 1-3am. Wakes up everyone and every dog and cat around the neighborhood and sets off the whole street of car alarms. I am almost sure it is going to happen again tonight.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> Well I think you're pure awesomeness :grin2:Stand in front of the mirror and do positive affirmation exercises (don't make me come over there and do them with you).
> 
> Seriously, I hope you feel better.


It would be pointless. I would never take anything like that seriously.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> Doing things you like and talking about them is one thing that feels good.


There's nothing I enjoy doing.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> There's nothing I enjoy doing.


You had said you like drinking coffee. That's one thing.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> It would be pointless. I would never take anything like that seriously.


I know it's not. I say that to someone else I PM from time to time on another site, though. And they know what I mean. I don't always mean literally do it, what I mean is try to think more positive. You seem to get very, very down on yourself sometimes Crisigv and I do the same thing. Try to think that this isn't going to last. Try to remember it's temporary. When I'm thinking that way I try to remind myself that the way I think about myself and the way things are going is NOT really the way things are. It's my own fuqed up view of the world. And it's NOT right. It's not how other people see me, or the world. It's how I'm seeing things, and history has shown, over and over again, that that's not always right, especially when I'm feeling down. You'll be OK.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well...now o have an iPhone 6...but I can't use it until I get a new sim card


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> You had said you like drinking coffee. That's one thing.


That doesn't help.



AllTheSame said:


> I know it's not. I say that to someone else I PM from time to time on another site, though. And they know what I mean. I don't always mean literally do it, what I mean is try to think more positive. You seem to get very, very down on yourself sometimes Crisigv and I do the same thing. Try to think that this isn't going to last. Try to remember it's temporary. When I'm thinking that way I try to remind myself that the way I think about myself and the way things are going is NOT really the way things are. It's my own fuqed up view of the world. And it's NOT right. It's not how other people see me, or the world. It's how I'm seeing things, and history has shown, over and over again, that that's not always right, especially when I'm feeling down. You'll be OK.


I won't be okay.


----------



## Andras96

Traveling somewhere, could be anywhere...

There's a coldness in the air, but I don't care...


----------



## Andras96

We drift DEEPER into the song, and life goes on...


----------



## Andras96

We drift DEEPER into the sound, feeling strong...


----------



## Andras96

Heh, good song...

And now back to reality. I need to... Idk. Die? Get booed off of here? Lol, I'm writing this to myself, that's how isolated I've become.


----------



## Andras96

Heh screw this I'm downing a few sleepy pills


----------



## AFoundLady

A little kindness has the power to elevate someone's mood and make their day just a little better. I have been told countless times to emotionally toughen up. It's a harsh world out there and too much empathy and sensitiveness can be a weakness, it already is. It's hard to change who you are, though, and if this gift of caring for others is a weakness, let it be, because I'd rather be nice than be someone I'm not.

It's also bothering how people can be so judgmental and peer at you with eyes of hesitance, often clouded with some form of pre-conceived notion of who you probably are based on first impressions. The thing is that people do change along with the course of time. No man remains emotionally stagnant for change is inevitable. Some change for the better, some for the worst, but it's unfair to still look at others with so much judgment and hatred in your eyes when you are not perfect yourself. Sometimes I find my hope in humanity slipping a notch further down. The alarming thing is that I am so used to it that I don't even bat an eyelash anymore. Whatever I guess. At the end of the day, we can't change others as we are in control of our actions and how we react to the circumstances thrown at us. It's still disheartening but the flow of life still goes on.


----------



## StephCurry

SaltnSweet said:


> A little kindness has the power to elevate someone's mood and make their day just a little better. *I have been told countless times to emotionally toughen up. It's a harsh world out there and too much empathy and sensitiveness can be a weakness, it already is. It's hard to change who you are, though, and if this gift of caring for others is a weakness, let it be, because I'd rather be nice than be someone I'm not.*


I relate to this 100%. Well said! :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady

If I had a window to my soul, I'd let you see just what you did. The remnants of the times you broke me, and the immense amount of strength that I had to muster to fix what you ruined. Struggle breeds strength and this time, I am not angry at you. No, I choose to be grateful instead. If it weren't for then, I wouldn't be who I am today. This brings me back to the very beginning of this. If I had a window to my soul, will you look at me the same if you knew my story? Will I ever get to hear you mutter a sorry? It doesn't matter, though, because I forgive you. Admittedly, forgetting is the hardest parts because my mind still has days where it replays memories of yesterday. Only this time, I no longer look at it with a dejected gaze for I have learned to embrace my history.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I won't be okay.


If you ever want to talk, I'm here. I believe you will fight through. I think you're tougher, and way more resilient than you think you are. :smile2:


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> If you ever want to talk, I'm here. I believe you will fight through. I think you're tougher, and way more resilient than you think you are. :smile2:


I'm sure you have enough crap to deal with. My problems seem petty compared to yours and other people's. I have been known to be quite irritating, due to not getting any better.


----------



## AllTheSame

Crisigv said:


> I'm sure you have enough crap to deal with. My problems seem petty compared to yours and other people's. I have been known to be quite irritating, due to not getting any better.


Nope. Not true. Your problems and your pain are very real.

I think you should help yourself by trying to talk about those problems. You don't have to talk to me oc, but if you want to, I'm here to listen (when I'm not talking to my ex, or my kids lol). Seriously, I will listen. Talking it out might make you feel better.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> I'm sure you have enough crap to deal with. My problems seem petty compared to yours and other people's. I have been known to be quite irritating, due to not getting any better.


 Use that to motivate. Push through the anxiety. Put the nerves to work. 



AllTheSame said:


> Nope. Not true. Your problems and your pain are very real.
> 
> I think you should help yourself by trying to talk about those problems. You don't have to talk to me oc, but if you want to, I'm here to listen (when I'm not talking to my ex, or my kids lol). Seriously, I will listen. Talking it out might make you feel better.


Ffs, yes. :lol

You gotta release the frustration, but do it in a healthy way.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why do humans feel threatened by closeness/caring?


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I decided to weight myself before and after I poop. the result today was that I was over 2 and a half lbs lighter post pooping.


----------



## Crisigv

AllTheSame said:


> Nope. Not true. Your problems and your pain are very real.
> 
> I think you should help yourself by trying to talk about those problems. You don't have to talk to me oc, but if you want to, I'm here to listen (when I'm not talking to my ex, or my kids lol). Seriously, I will listen. Talking it out might make you feel better.


Thank you very much. I will keep that in mind. Although it's very hard to initiate conversation. And it's hard to believe that anyone wants to help me. I'm used to suffering in silence and alone. I have never tried to talk to anyone when I start to get the bad feelings. I usually let them take over me, because I am not strong enough to fight them.



millenniumman75 said:


> Use that to motivate. Push through the anxiety. Put the nerves to work.


Getting motivated is something I am not good at. You'd think that all this would be enough to want to change, but I can't make myself do it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> so I decided to weight myself before and after I poop. the result today was that I was over 2 and a half lbs lighter post pooping.


 That's putting science to work in a way I approve of. :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's putting science to work in a way I approve of. :lol



the funny thing is that I have done this before and my weight has barely dipped that much. googling the information, it turns out your poop can weigh anything between 1 to 4lbs. mine has weighed less than this before, possibly the food I eat plays a part in it as well as being regular.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Getting motivated is something I am not good at. You'd think that all this would be enough to want to change, but I can't make myself do it.


You kinda have to hit that point where you get sick of being anxious.
It's been a whole different world once that happens....a lot of adjusting in the meantime, too.


----------



## Crisigv

millenniumman75 said:


> You kinda have to hit that point where you get sick of being anxious.
> It's been a whole different world once that happens....a lot of adjusting in the meantime, too.


Yeah. I guess I'm not there yet.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Yeah. I guess I'm not there yet.


It's a very hard line to cross. It took my realization that people around me were failing and that I had been made to feel like I was carrying people when they should have been doing their own job. Now, I find out they are stressed/anxious, and I am calm! It's an odd feeling.


----------



## AllTheSame

I need a weekend. Thanks the gods tomorrow is Friday. For fuqs sake. I have a weekend completely to myself, no plans, no commitments, nowhere to be. I plan on sleeping. Cleaning up my apartment. And sleeping. And playing with my playstation. And did I mention sleeping? God I'm boring. It's no wonder why I'm single lmao.


----------



## Crisigv

I need a desk with drawers.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Orb

My favourite item of clothing to get into after a shower at night is now a yukata. I bought one in Japan after I used one to brave Noboribetsu Onsen (hot springs/public bath) in Hokkaido.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I can help you, ya know...or you can help me. haha

What exactly do you want? Join me. (there is some time below the hill before I complete this message...go now.  )


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> My favourite item of clothing to get into after a shower at night is now a yukata. I bought one in Japan after I used one to brave Noboribetsu Onsen (hot springs/public bath) in Hokkaido.


Those look neat....but it's hot and humid here now :lol.


----------



## Orb

millenniumman75 said:


> Those look neat....but it's hot and humid here now :lol.


The one I bought is this style but plainer and thinner material, with holes in the fabric to keep the person cool. The one I have seems more like sleep/lounge wear than outdoor (not that I would ever wear such a thing outdoors - unless at onsen).

I found it when I searched male kimono. I guess the terms are interchangeable, or maybe there are some specific differences. It's quite airy :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> The one I bought is this style but plainer and thinner material, with holes in the fabric to keep the person cool. The one I have seems more like sleep/lounge wear than outdoor (not that I would ever wear such a thing outdoors - unless at onsen).
> 
> I found it when I searched male kimono. I guess the terms are interchangeable, or maybe there are some specific differences. It's quite airy :lol.


That's a SASsy outfit. :lol
I am wearing an Americanized version right now, I guess. It keeps me cool with out all of the holes...they're just really tiny.

It's been hot over here. Six months ago, it was the exact opposite :lol.


----------



## KelsKels

I need more movies to watch. Maybe I'll search through the threads on here. I just don't have any ideas. I guess that's the bad part about only having Internet.. you have to look for suggestions.


----------



## EternalCarrot

I'm so awkward


----------



## kivi

When you have small feet and they say "You should look at the child section." and you see they're all very childish things. It's even more annoying when you search for heels.(I'm in between so sometimes I can find from the women's sections.)
:/


----------



## alienjunkie

im a ****ing paranoid human being. hate this bs


----------



## rdrr

i have to stop treating my anxiety as some sort of compass that leads me to fear and shame


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

alienjunkie said:


> im a ****ing paranoid human being. hate this bs


Aww, what's got you paranoid right now?


----------



## AllTheSame

Asking someone "where are you now"? is really a pretty recent thing. Before cell phones you had to know where someone was if you called them. I remember those days. I'm old enough to remember when you could be invisible, not be available, drop off the map. You can't do that anymore. I always have to be "on" 24/7. If my boss calls, I answer (but he rarely does). If my parents or kids call, I answer, 24/7.


----------



## noydb

So I am casually stalking him on this app and re-reading the nice things he used to say to me when all of a sudden my finger has a seizure and I accidentally _call_ him. Mortifying. I am _so_ embarrassed. :cry


----------



## Polar

Jim Jeffries on Donald Trump

Brilliant.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Why are the phone app versions of things always so much more invasive than their desktop/browser versions.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't outrun my past


----------



## millenniumman75

I have a flip phone - I don't need an APP. I need to TALK to people.


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> Does anyone else remember the days when deviantart was... Good?


 I do. Heh. It seems a lot of artists with talent have left the site. Instagram or someplace else? I find a lot of "artists" on their are doodlers or they just use an app to change a photo or something. It's become pretty stupid. They've been there, but it seems more prevalent now. I quit a couple years ago. I was just an appreciator, though.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't outrun my past


Same. It's vexing. I run in fear, but then it gets bad where I want to face things again. I get angry. And not in a necessarily good way.


----------



## Crisigv

Same as everyone else. You're no different.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Can't. Sleep. Too. Fracking. Hot.


----------



## twistix

My microwave has a special button for potatoes...
I have never used this button...
Dare I activate the potato button?


----------



## millenniumman75

Relax.


----------



## calichick

About last night though 

Started with Friday afternoon. Had lunch with two senior directors at work. Put myself out of my comfort zone and had a good discussion with them on balance.

Friday night was depressing as f#%^. Went out and was suddenly transformed from the social butterfly I've become to the wallflower past I'm so used to. Felt like I was in a time capsule and had a surge of low self-esteem and confidence killers resurface.

Saturday morning went to a family gathering and then went out at night with some guy friends.

Night started slow, was going to get decked out for the town but ended up going to local spots.

At the first bar, these two drunken guys turn to my guy friend and start going in on me.

"Dude, is that your girlfriend?"

"That a** is f***en amazing!" Literally talked about my a** for a few minutes in front of my friend....

He starts repeating, "GQ. GQ. (The magazine) You look like a Victoria's Secret model". The other night some guy also asked me if I'm a model and when I kindly responded no, he told me I missed my calling in life. Lol

My guy friend tells him to respect me and to have a good night. We go to another nice tiki bar and the crowd there is a lot more chill. End up getting completely wasted and chatted up pretty much every guy there. 

Got home late and see that one of the guys I almost hooked up with left me a message.

This was the guy I wanted to have sex with since he was a gentleman and always left me wondering :/

Taking chances in life and not knowing where you'll end up.

Being open to the possibility of trying new things even if you're hesitant about change because suddenly the control is out of your hands.

But mainly, enjoying life. And appreciating every second of it.

I need to start getting on a weekday regimen this week. Self-improvement is continually striving to be a better version of myself.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope I don't have problems with my finger. I am so glad I wore gardening gloves when I got cut. That softened the blow. It's not bleeding and appears to have closed up, so that is a good sign,.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sometimes I wonder if there are friendly encounters with aliens. They have to be in disguise, right? Now I'm wondering if there are friendly aliens at all. I need to get out. Maybe meet some extraterrestrials or some other living being.


----------



## AllTheSame

My brother-in-law had to get three staples put into his head. Ffs man. Ffs, ffs. I saw pics on fb and it hurt me just to see the pics. Ouch.


----------



## KelsKels

I'm going to start using Splenda again... let's see if it kills me. :b


----------



## McFly

Been watching TBN for the first time ever because I find sermons uplifting. But some of the things said makes me wonder about these people's thought process.

"All scientific discoveries have been backed up by the bible in every instance. This is a fact!"
"You may be a good person and you may believe in God, but unless you are willing to be a servant to god you are on a straight path to hell!"
"Gays and transexuals are welcome in our church, but we will never accept your lifestyle and at the gates of heaven you will be judged on these sins!"

:no


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's an excuse really but one I can use if need be



McFly said:


> Been watching TBN for the first time ever because I find sermons uplifting. But some of the things said makes me wonder about these people's thought process.
> 
> "All scientific discoveries have been backed up by the bible in every instance. This is a fact!"
> "You may be a good person and you may believe in God, but unless you are willing to be a servant to god you are on a straight path to hell!"
> "Gays and transexuals are welcome in our church, but we will never accept your lifestyle and at the gates of heaven you will be judged on these sins!"
> 
> :no


Sounds like the type of things my mom might say to me...except the last one, she wouldn't accept them at her church


----------



## McFly

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's an excuse really but one I can use if need be
> 
> Sounds like the type of things my mom might say to me...except the last one, she wouldn't accept them at her church


My cousins family and grandfather had those more extreme views on church, things got more strained between us and them as time went on. It's hard to take really closed minded people seriously.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have a bad headache.


----------



## Charmander

I dropped my phone on my face and managed to make my lip bleed.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just sweat like a wet dishcloth all day today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Someday I'll remember that I have a new SAS password now and I'll stop mindlessly typing in my old one. Someday...


----------



## Autumn0123

Charmander said:


> I dropped my phone on my face and managed to make my lip bleed.


that is quite an achievement!!!! hope you are ok though


----------



## millenniumman75

Can you believe that?


----------



## Charmander

Autumn0123 said:


> that is quite an achievement!!!! hope you are ok though


Thanks.  Gotta remember not to look at my phone when lying down.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm going to a viewing party for the Allstar game at Minute Maid Park tomorrow night. Free food and drinks, awesome seats, going with my dad so best of all no clients, no boss, no talking shop. Should be pretty awesome. (although I'm sure we will talk about work lol).


----------



## AllTheSame

Charmander said:


> I dropped my phone on my face and managed to make my lip bleed.


Ouch.

Something I'm sure that everyone with a cell phone has done, though. I have.


----------



## KelsKels

Pokemon go servers... y u so awful? Game crashed 20+ times in a couple hours.. rest of the day the server is down and can't log in. Oh well at least I caught another charmander while walking the dog in between crashes.

I figured out the best way to play though... walk dog and play 3 times a day... then go out from like 2am-4am. No one's out that late so I don't feel weird (I live in a small town) and the server issues aren't as bad. I can walk in circles trying to find things without having to walk by the same people several times and feeling anxious. I can walk by the same pokestops over and over without weird looks. Nighttime is the best time.


----------



## Innocent James

I need a miracle something truly spiritual


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> I'm going to a viewing party for the Allstar game at Minute Maid Park tomorrow night. Free food and drinks, awesome seats, going with my dad so best of all no clients, no boss, no talking shop. Should be pretty awesome. (although I'm sure we will talk about work lol).


Sounds neat.

All I got from the All-Star Game in Cincinnati last year was a $2 sign, 90% off clearance sale :lol.


----------



## calichick

I don't know what I'm feeling right now to be honest. I'm sitting right now on my computer looking out over the sunset and it looks pretty damn amazing outside, with a nice breeze in the dead of summer. And it's so beautiful outside and I have my health and a job and all that jazz.

But some things are just tugging at my heartstrings and there are days when I feel overjoyed - like when I'm meeting new people or having a new experience and other days where I feel so utterly depressed like nothing makes sense, and questioning every one of my choices, and my thoughts...welcome back Anxiety.

Anyways, I started to develop feelings for this guy who only wants to hook up, that's apparently his sole intent. And I feel like absolute sh*t, it makes me feel worthless and sad, like there's something wrong with me, when I know that's not the case.

I just feel moody and brooding, and I crave companionship and all that sh*t.

And some other things are falling apart, which are causing my self-esteem to plummet into the depths of who knows where. And my best friend is not doing well. And my mother is critical of my every move.


I feel un*****ing lovable sometimes. And I'm not gonna apologize for wanting a guy in my life because I do. And apparently the only time when men can be loose with me is when they're 99% intoxicated and can't even remember their own name.

And it *****ing sucks because I'm putting myself out there more. I'm going out, and I'm talking to people and I'm creating friendships and my job is going alright, and I'm doing everything I could never do for so long.

I have faith and I feel inspired - if only for a second - every day. 

I just feel pretty damn lonely sometimes. I hope that everyone believes in themselves and keeps pursuing what is most important to them and never apologize for any of it.


----------



## AllTheSame

I want this tree house. I need to live in this tree house, it's my destiny. Wow. Ffs.


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> I want this tree house. I need to live in this tree house, it's my destiny. Wow. Ffs.


looks mighty peaceful.


----------



## crimeclub

A new girl at work... every time I interact with her it's intoxicating. Initially I'd catch her looking at me, and I'd have no problem making her laugh when we'd talk, but it came out recently that I was 31 and she's 20 (I look younger than my age and she looks older) and after that it seems she lost interest. I now find myself glancing over at her while she never glances at me anymore. I can't blame her, when I was 20 I thought 31 was OLD, but when you're 31 you still kind of feel like you're 20, at least I do. I really liked her, beyond the usual infatuation you often get with people. If only I was 10 years younger, because I was getting those silly thoughts of future scenarios with her and those comfy feelings of hope that make it easy to fall asleep at night, but she's now starting to talk with the 23 year old next to me and it's occupying my mind at work. It's a bummer but that's life I guess, but work is now torture.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> A new girl at work... every time I interact with her it's intoxicating. Initially I'd catch her looking at me, and I'd have no problem making her laugh when we'd talk, but it came out recently that I was 31 and she's 20 (I look younger than my age and she looks older) and after that it seems she lost interest. I now find myself glancing over at her while she never glances at me anymore. I can't blame her, when I was 20 I thought 31 was OLD, but when you're 31 you still kind of feel like you're 20, at least I do. I really liked her, beyond the usual infatuation you often get with people. If only I was 10 years younger, because I was getting those silly thoughts of future scenarios with her and those comfy feelings of hope that make it easy to fall asleep at night, but she's now starting to talk with the 23 year old next to me and it's occupying my mind at work. It's a bummer but that's life I guess, but work is now torture.


Welcome to adulthood, CrimeClub.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought these iPhones were the height of tech...so why does it require so much effort to make a song I like my ringtone?


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Welcome to adulthood, CrimeClub.


The first time it dawned on me that I'm now kind of "old" ('old' in regards to the way college age kids now perceive me) was when I was 28 and I was dating a 21 year old girl and one night she asked "Don't you kind of think our age difference is a little weird?" It caught me off guard because I still feel young, so hearing that was basically the equivalent of her handing me a walker and a bag of Werther's Originals.

Dating is tough for most people I think, but I've noticed that after you hit 30 it's way harder (well the rare times that I actually try to date it seems harder), I feel like I'm cloaked with "Not a 20-something" and every girl can see it.

Anyway how's your dating life, do you get out much? I haven't in a long while, but I feel like I might actually give it a try again pretty soon.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

crimeclub said:


> A new girl at work... every time I interact with her it's intoxicating. Initially I'd catch her looking at me, and I'd have no problem making her laugh when we'd talk, but it came out recently that I was 31 and she's 20 (I look younger than my age and she looks older) and after that it seems she lost interest. I now find myself glancing over at her while she never glances at me anymore. I can't blame her, when I was 20 I thought 31 was OLD, *but when you're 31 you still kind of feel like you're 20, at least I do*. I really liked her, beyond the usual infatuation you often get with people. If only I was 10 years younger, because I was getting those silly thoughts of future scenarios with her and those comfy feelings of hope that make it easy to fall asleep at night, but she's now starting to talk with the 23 year old next to me and it's occupying my mind at work. It's a bummer but that's life I guess, but work is now torture.


One of my 36 year old coworkers said something like this to me at the christmas party. We were talking and he asked my age, and then he was like, "see, in my mind we're the same age, but then I remember that's not really true."


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> The first time it donned on me that I'm now kind of "old" ('old' in regards to the way college age kids now perceive me) was when I was 28 and I was dating a 21 year old girl and one night she asked "Don't you kind of think our age difference is a little weird?" It caught me off guard because I still feel young, so hearing that was basically the equivalent of her handing me a walker and a bag of Werther's Originals.
> 
> Dating is tough for most people I think, but I've noticed that after you hit 30 it's way harder (well the rare times that I actually try to date it seems harder), I feel like I'm cloaked with "Not a 20-something" and every girl can see it.
> 
> Anyway how's your dating life, do you get out much? I haven't in a long while, but I feel like I might actually give it a try again pretty soon.


 You can be young at heart. We just have more experiences by growing up. 
I don't get out at all. That's the problem :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmmm.......how do I put this?

"Girrrrrrl.......you WHITE!" :doh


----------



## KelsKels

Life is hard.. None of us asked to be here. None one is ever prepared for anything that happens to them. We are not 100% in control and we don't have the answers. We don't know what we're doing and we don't feel at home in our own bodies. Our life and our world is a mess. I think the true key to happiness lies in full acceptance.. If only it were that easy to actually put into practice.


----------



## Kevin001

I just got done looking at some old posts. Mind blown. Its crazy to see the change in so many users here. Many have literally grown up on this forum. It makes me teary eyed.


----------



## kivi

When two people/groups argue and fight about their opinions, thinking they're very different from each other but from a distance their thoughts and attitudes are just very similar. The reason they can't see is that they're both blinded by too much prejudice.


----------



## AllTheSame

I have got to take care of things today. Not a lot to do but I have to make sure I've got my stuff together for when I go out of town tomorrow. Check emails, make sure my boss gets me the confirmation # for the hotel. Get a departure time from him, if he'll ever make up his mind. Pack enough clothes for at least one week, maybe more, because when I get there we're gonna have to by play it by ear, see how it goes. He's gonna be there Monday and then take off so after that I'm on my own, but working with a coworker that's gonna show me the way, hopefully. I'm not rooming with anyone, not like at my last job (there's no one for me to room with) so that will be nice, I'll have a soft place to land at the end of the day, I'll get some alone time to recharge my batteries.


----------



## Kevin001

That awkward moment when your 16yr old sister starts driving alone before you do. Sigh.


----------



## crimeclub

BORED... From the minute I woke up I've been staring down the barrel of a whole day of zero plans and nothing to do. Ok I have a LOT of stuff I really should be doing but it's not going to happen today... So, ...scotch it is!! Maybe a few of us should get wasted and see what happens? Either way, I'm drinking, I don't care if it's only 3pm.


----------



## cosmicslop

For lunch on Thursday, I had some tacos al pastor. I wouldn't normally feel guilty eating something I should feel blessed about having in my mouth, but I've been doing lowcarb for weightloss. On top of that I was also wearing a rather tight fitting shirt, so I felt like my shame was out on display through my belly. After that I had to go back to class. I was talking with one of my classmates for awhile, and when when I was 1/64th away from averting my eyes somewhere else I noticed him look down on my abdomen area. I was thinking, "oh god he thinks I'm fat. why did I choose to wear something that shows clearly how many tacos I ate. I've ruined my diet." But then I remembered the shirt accentuated two other bumps above my stomach that naturally catches the male eye. Once I realied that, I was relieved that I wasn't dealing with a creep who would just look at other people's sensitive body parts.


----------



## KelsKels

I think it's actually impossible to keep my last 5 pounds off. My body just really doesn't want to be any less than 130. I'd love to be 120 but I feel like it's impossible. It is my fault.. But still it was pretty easy to go from 140 to 130.. Got down to 125 but only kept it a couple months and couldn't lose more. Oh well I guess.. I'll just do me. 130 isn't bad at 5'7"... Not great but not bad. I hope. :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> I think it's actually impossible to keep my last 5 pounds off. My body just really doesn't want to be any less than 130. I'd love to be 120 but I feel like it's impossible. It is my fault.. But still it was pretty easy to go from 140 to 130.. Got down to 125 but only kept it a couple months and couldn't lose more. Oh well I guess.. I'll just do me. 130 isn't bad at 5'7"... Not great but not bad. I hope. :stu


 Well, going by some of the pics you've posted I really don't see how you could possibly look anywhere near bad at 5' 7" and 130. You should not even worry about it unless you notice that you're gaining weight fast.


----------



## crimeclub

KelsKels said:


> I think it's actually impossible to keep my last 5 pounds off. My body just really doesn't want to be any less than 130. I'd love to be 120 but I feel like it's impossible. It is my fault.. But still it was pretty easy to go from 140 to 130.. Got down to 125 but only kept it a couple months and couldn't lose more. Oh well I guess.. I'll just do me. 130 isn't bad at 5'7"... Not great but not bad. I hope. :stu


Everyone has a natural weight to accept unless you're ok with a life-long uphill battle, and I guess body-fat distribution looks different for everyone, but 5'7 at 130 for a girl in her mid 20s is generally great in my book, and I won't mince words, I have a fairly superficial side. That was where my last girlfriend was at, and the only reason I know that is because she had a similar goal for a long time, but I didn't see the need to improve on where she was. I tend to work at being the equivalent at 6'1 and I rarely maintain it, but it's fine, there's no shame in your game.


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach lines of the day:

"Look at dat! That's Duck S*** on the beach and the nasty A** sand, too!"

"There ain't no room for him at the zoo! Did you tell her that? We already have three car seats! I have to squeeze me and him between the two! Mal-uh-kah! Pick up your toys!"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Pretty much my neighborhood since Pokemon go was released.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pretty much my neighborhood since Pokemon go was released.


What is it with that game?

I want to run out in the middle of that (a la Twilight Zone) and scream at the top of my lungs.....

"Get your head out of your APPS!"

They'd ignore me and keep going :doh.


----------



## calichick

I am really happy right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> What is it with that game?
> 
> I want to run out in the middle of that (a la Twilight Zone) and scream at the top of my lungs.....
> 
> "Get your head out of your APPS!"
> 
> They'd ignore me and keep going :doh.


Nah, they'd probably call the police. Or say things like "Help, that naked man is yelling at my daughter" or whatever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

**** sj (mbti) types... they are the worst. i don't like them, and they don't like me. it's almost morbidly funny... they get ****ty at me for refusing to adhere to stupid traditions just because 'they're the right thing to do', and because 'it's always been done this way'. you have got to be kidding. get away from me, or give me a reason as to why i should partake in this tradition beyond punishment. it's a shame that these people, like ants, the animals they are akin to, are so numerous. l m f a o


----------



## noydb

Trying to convince myself I'm excited/happy about something I'm doing tomorrow as a way of fighting my anxiety over it. I don't think I'm succeeding.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope all the drinking I have done to hydrate myself works. This swollen tongue makes me sound like Cindy Brady.


Seven silver swans swam silently seaward.


----------



## KelsKels

I think I'm going to do some drugs and draw tonight.. I have some ideas. Not sure how well I can implement them but we will see. I have a horrible problem with starting the outline of drawings and never finishing them. But now that I'm not working maybe I'll be able to make it happen.


----------



## crimeclub

One of these days I really need to make a wise decision with my money and finally buy the Breaking Bad box-set.

I mean who can't get enough of those great scenes where Flynn eats breakfast, I just could do without all those Walter White/Heisenberg scenes, just bogs the show down.


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> One of these days I really need to make a wise decision with my money and finally buy the Breaking Bad box-set.
> 
> I mean who can't get enough of those great scenes where Flynn eats breakfast, I just could do without all those Walter White/Heisenberg scenes, just bogs the show down.


My favorite part is when Skyler acts self-righteous.

Can't be bothered with all that drug dealing, drama, suspense, and violence, I want to see Skyler nag Walt some more.


----------



## noydb

Where do people get all that energy and desire to actually _do_ stuff? If I have to work or go to an appointment or make a phone call or buy something, then that's it for my _entire_ day, because adding anything else on top of that would be overwhelmingly difficult. And yet people are doing numerous activities from the minute they wake up to the minute they fall asleep. How? _How? _ They seem to enjoy living! Why can't I be like that? Why is everything such a chore for me? I'm either anxious or bored. And when I'm bored, I have to keep reminding myself, _well at least you're not anxious so you should be grateful_. But what kind of a life is this.


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04 said:


> My favorite part is when Skyler acts self-righteous.
> 
> Can't be bothered with all that drug dealing, drama, suspense, and violence, I want to see Skyler nag Walt some more.


From pilot to finale I consider this to be the perfect show, every character decision, every death, every life saved, etc. Every season was brutal but kept just enough humanity to keep me rooting for Walt until the end, which makes me sound like a psycho lol, but he earned every success and deserved every tragedy. Great show.


----------



## McFly

Almost hit this poor dog. Thankfully the abs braking kicked in.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

*sigh* I miss my laptop.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Owl-99

There are some people on this website who should be permanently banned!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Weary said:


> There are some people on this website who should be permanently banned!


I agree.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It would suck to be a giraffe with a sore throat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## millenniumman75

Two trips to the ER in three days.
This is the sinus infection from HELL.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why are you so pretty?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Everyone that loves me sees my happiness and thinks I'm getting better. The source of my happiness is knowing I'm gonna be dead soon.

Haha. Life.


----------



## calichick

I got my f***ing CREDIT CARD STOLEN and I've been waiting for a customer service rep for 20 MINUTES ON THE F****ing PHONE and it's MIDNIGHT and WHY IS THERE A HOLD TIME AT MIDNIGHT FOR THE BANK?

Stupid questionnaire asks me what's my credit card number and the code, I DONT F***ING KNOW ANY OF THAT, my CARD got STOLEN you dumbf***s.

OMFG. stupid bank!! Stupid thieves !!!!!!!!!!!!! Want to cut off their ****

I'm gonna f***** cut off my money from the stupid bank because of how ridiculous it is to wait for 20 minutes past midnight when some c*** out there has my credit card and is racking up charges as we speak probably. Stupid ****ing bank. WHAT THE GOOD HELL. WHY AM I ON HOLD AT 12:30 AM? NOBODY IS AWAKE AT 12:30 AM.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't think I have any more floaters from the Friday emergency.


----------



## jsgt

Wonder why I never gave a crap about politics of any kind until recently. If the old hag wins, guess I'll go back to not giving a ****.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

When I sit on my bed and put my ear buds on and begin to play music, it feels so relaxing cause the different sounds in whatever song is playing touches different parts of my ears and it feels so relaxing. When im in the car though, it doesn't do that...I wonder why?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get away on some kind of retreat where a quack guru type convinces me that everything will be ok...


----------



## millenniumman75

My pajamas are supposed to keep me cool. They don't dry fast enough.


----------



## rdrr

I seem to not be able to gather the courage anymore to reach out to people I might want to on this forum.

I wonder if people are initiating conversation with each other here left and right, and maybe I am one of the few that simply isn't in the game?


----------



## millenniumman75

Another week - another doctor appointment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My poor diet is finally catching up with me...like everything else


----------



## millenniumman75

Today was certainly a scare.


----------



## Charmander

Found out the city we're looking to visit in Florida (St. Augustine) does segway tours. I'm kind of tempted.


----------



## millenniumman75

I can't believe I have to ask about an appointment I didn't even make!


----------



## millenniumman75

******************
** 138,000th Post! **
******************


----------



## AFoundLady

Trying to figure out what matters in life...

One sided investments
Unpredictability that is forever wavering
Just a girl lost in the large depths of the road to somewhere
Sometimes shedding off certain layers is needed
A chapter has to close to pave way for a new one, after all
If everything happens for a reason
I'm keen to see where this goes


----------



## AFoundLady

Mom: your cousin's getting married like next year.
Me: That's cool mom, good for him.
Me: I'll probably marry around 30-ish.
Mom: (facepalm) (le sigh)
Me: (le sigh)


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I suck at helping people.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

You helped me when I felt down. I can't thank you enough for that.


----------



## KelsKels

Went to Hastings which is having a going out of business sale.. Got some books for pretty cheap! Their high quality used books were ridiculously cheap. It was fun, we spent a long time looking around and reading 

I think tomorrow I'm going to go to the thrift stores around town and buy some glasses and mugs.


----------



## AussiePea

Would those LED lighted mirrors be a decent gift for a girl? Hmm, decisions.


----------



## kesker

Trumpet.
Blow.
Donald. 
President.
Red.
Mop.
Comb.
Americans.
What.
The. 
Fck.


----------



## millenniumman75

What's behind floater curtain #1?


----------



## slyfox

Ugh I hate bread and butter sweet pickles. Bought some Famous Dave's spicy pickles and they turned out to be sweet pickles. I had another jar of pickles that were almost finished, so I rinsed off the sweet pickles and added them to the brine of the other pickles. Hopefully that will get rid of most of the sweetness. Maybe I'll top it off with some vinegar later for good measure


----------



## May19

Why do some people put jelly in their peanut butter?


----------



## Rainy Cakes

May19 said:


> Why do some people put jelly in their peanut butter?


What? I was under the impression that almost everyone did it. ):


----------



## KelsKels

Having fun with pokemon fusion.. putting grimers dumb face on things is the best.


----------



## AFoundLady

Everything ceases to exist. Every destination, be it good or bad, has an ending point, too. But I'd rather give and rather love than not at all. Experiences, memories and love > what ifs and regrets.


----------



## Crisigv

@ANX1 yeah, I did. Just that someone here messaged me because she was having a rough time, so I tried to help, and she just disappeared, like most people who talk to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Awww.  :hug


----------



## jsgt

I'd like to plug myself into a wall socket every time I need sleep or am hungry. It would be more efficient than sleeping or eating food as there would be no waste and I'd feel 100% rejuvenated each day. Also, my body would be better at fighting off illnesses because I could just plug in for a bit to get rid of the symptoms, then unplug and go about my day.


----------



## AFoundLady

- beige bra w/ white dress = no no.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to work on my tan.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate taking the bus


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach Line of the Day:

Ryland has to poop.
Ryland has to poop.

....a parent. :roll She said it slowly, with conviction. Ryland HAD to poop.


----------



## jsgt

I really need some drugs if I expect myself to feel calm around people. Haven't smoked weed since 2003, but man I really want to now. I think it'd help because I'm really tired of this ****. Keyword=really.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

It bothers me - 

that you enjoy others' pain.

that you value money over people.

that you think your s*** doesn't stink.

that you won't leave good people alone and you use them do to what you cannot do, because you are a user, and you treat them in such a way to trick them so as not to compensate them properly. Two jobs in one dude. You act as a friend, but it's not nice. You know it's not.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's always nice to see that I am still among the thinnest people at my beach.


----------



## Kevin001

What was he thinking? I wish him the best though, good guy. He will be missed.


----------



## Symbolic Acts

They are really like being friend with me? I don't know. I'll never know.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yay - I only took a 20 minute nap!


----------



## Innocent James

If the U.S is bad 'nd all they do is evil look what they did to south Korea made it to one of the world's best countries and such a short time to where third world countries still haven't even hit the bar


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach Line of the Day:

Pick y'all trash up.

......they don't even say it this way in Kentucky!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sometimes listening to 80's music makes me feel better for reasons unknown.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ngl im getting a lil' sick of this one guy in particular consistently being 'just' ahead of me in grades despite being another one of the ppl that don't really put any effort into school... today i found out i got 31/40 on a biology test i didnt study for... he got 32 L O L... its like i always lose against my direct peers **** my life

it rly helps keep my burning passion of... intense dislike.. going for this guy lmao..........


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - it's amazing to see how many people have flipped their lids.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate the first few days after a spell indulging herb daily, everything just feels off for a while


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to crash sleep tonight.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Decent Olympic ceremony for a smaller budget Brazil had. However, I don't think anyone could top the visuals and aesthetics that Beijing put up. Guess we'll have to wait and see for Tokyo 2020.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate cooking.. it's just an expensive chore. The only think I like to make is dessert. I'll make cookies and brownies all day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another crash sleep :lol


----------



## Innocent James

What the I drank the flat coke when I had the good one on the counter


----------



## acidicwithpanic

That Brazilian gymnastics team tho.


----------



## AllTheSame

I think I might actually start OITNB on the advice of a friend. She's recently started it and said she thought I'd like it. But she warned me it was...a lot to take in sometimes. Heh, that's all she'd say. But she said it was also very funny in some parts, and I need a show like that right now, and I know I'm WAY behind in watching it (I always am) but I don't just dive in headfirst to what's popular because....tv usually just really sucks. But I think I might start it, tonight. Maybe I can catch up to where she's at.


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach quote of the day...

"That lady told her kid to pee in the lake. I didn't know what to say. Can we go home now?"

Lawn mowings - 12
Beach trips - 10


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle wants me to go to the strip club with him in a few weeks. He asked if I would be ok anxiety wise.......tbh I don't know. I think I would be ok. I might give it a go....I need more experiences.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Uncle wants me to go to the strip club with him in a few weeks. He asked if I would be ok anxiety wise.......tbh I don't know. I think I would be ok. I might give it a go....I need more experiences.


Chippendale, Jr. can tell you what to look out for.

Meanwhile....

Lawn mowings 12
Beach trips 11

I keep seeing "fathers" look like they came straight from prison with tattoos everywhere. I hate tattoos, but after what I see at my beach, I REALLY HATE them!


----------



## KelsKels

Sometimes I can't stand my dog. He opens the bedroom door while I'm sleeping, walks around the room for 30 seconds... then cries and whines loudly until I open the door wider so he can leave. Ugh. Like you put yourself here... use your snout or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Sometimes I can't stand my dog. He opens the bedroom door while I'm sleeping, walks around the room for 30 seconds... then cries and whines loudly until I open the door wider so he can leave. Ugh. Like you put yourself here... use your snout or something.


 :lol


----------



## catcharay

KelsKels said:


> Sometimes I can't stand my dog. He opens the bedroom door while I'm sleeping, walks around the room for 30 seconds... then cries and whines loudly until I open the door wider so he can leave. Ugh. Like you put yourself here... use your snout or something.


Lol cute

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry

i have nothing to live for. Literally. Nothing. Nothing will ever change.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

StephCurry said:


> i have nothing to live for. Literally. Nothing. Nothing will ever change.


I've been feeling this way too lately. Sorry you're feeling the same. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady

StephCurry said:


> i have nothing to live for. Literally. Nothing. Nothing will ever change.





SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been feeling this way too lately. Sorry you're feeling the same. :squeeze


:squeeze :hug


----------



## rdrr

been doing a bit of googling regarding this site, results not favorable


----------



## StephCurry

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been feeling this way too lately. Sorry you're feeling the same. :squeeze


ah that's awful... i dont want anyone to feel like this, i hope it eventually changes for you soon.

thanks for the supportive words


----------



## jsgt

I've noticed that some of the urban exploration videos of old buildings and such literally make me feel nauseous while watching them. Shame because these videos are just incredible. I wonder if it's because the cameraman pans from this to that so quickly and my brain struggles to keep up and look at every single thing in the frame. For now, I blame the camerawork.


----------



## AllTheSame

jsgt said:


> I've noticed that some of the urban exploration videos of old buildings and such literally make me feel nauseous while watching them. Shame because these videos are just incredible. I wonder if it's because the cameraman pans from this to that so quickly and my brain struggles to keep up and look at every single thing in the frame. For now, I blame the camerawork.


I love it, I've watched some pretty fascinating, mindblowing videos. Idk why I'm kind of attracted to it. I haven't done it since hs, and mostly because it can be really dangerous, obviously not to mention you can get arrested. It's on my bucket list lol. There are a few places I really want to go into and check out and film, one is an abandoned apartment complex I drove by on the way to a work location once. The other is an abandoned hospital, though I'm not sure if it's still there anymore (probably not). Me and some hs guys I was taking a class with skipped one day and went into it, and it was just amazing. There were beds in there, thousands of dollars worth of equipment, there were syringes and all kinds of medical supplies, and this place had been abandoned for years. Meh, it's probably long gone by now. Idk why it fascinates me, I just think about the poeple that have been there I guess and wonder where they are now.

Some places can tell an amazing story, if you can look past the fact that it's just an abandoned building....sometime it's a lot more than that.


----------



## jsgt

AllTheSame said:


> I love it, I've watched some pretty fascinating, mindblowing videos. Idk why I'm kind of attracted to it. I haven't done it since hs, and mostly because it can be really dangerous, obviously not to mention you can get arrested. It's on my bucket list lol. There are a few places I really want to go into and check out and film, one is an abandoned apartment complex I drove by on the way to a work location once. The other is an abandoned hospital, though I'm not sure if it's still there anymore (probably not). Me and some hs guys I was taking a class with skipped one day and went into it, and it was just amazing. There were beds in there, thousands of dollars worth of equipment, there were syringes and all kinds of medical supplies, and this place had been abandoned for years. Meh, it's probably long gone by now. Idk why it fascinates me, I just think about the poeple that have been there I guess and wonder where they are now.


What aggravates me about some of the videos is that these guys go through a room so fast...so there's tons of things that are passed by. One I watched today was of this guy(Exploring with Josh I think). He was in an awesome mansion that was built in 1901...anyway he was blazing through the thing so fast it was causing my head to spin. Lots of cool woodwork in that place and it was still in good shape too!

Man...I'd break out the gloves and magnifying glass and could easily spend an hour in each room(if there's enough to look at). I'd look through each magazine, book, picture album, in every box, read every label, etc... I have a thing about dates. The date on something is just beyond fascinating and it just gives it the cool factor.


----------



## AllTheSame

jsgt said:


> What aggravates me about some of the videos is that these guys go through a room so fast...so there's tons of things that are passed by. One I watched today was of this guy(Exploring with Josh I think). He was in an awesome mansion that was built in 1901...anyway he was blazing through the thing so fast it was causing my head to spin. Lots of cool woodwork in that place and it was still in good shape too!
> 
> Man...I'd break out the gloves and magnifying glass and could easily spend an hour in each room(if there's enough to look at). I'd look through each magazine, book, picture album, in every box, read every label, etc... I have a thing about dates. The date on something is just beyond fascinating and it just gives it the cool factor.


I'm the same. I'd think it was awesome to come across...a journal from someone that had lived a hundred years ago. I would pour through every single page, it'd just be fascinating to me to see what they went through, struggled with, what they thought about. I've seen videos where they just flew right through everything also and I wouldn't / couldn't do it that way. But that also feeds into my fear of being caught or of getting hurt...the longer you're in a place like that I guess the greater your risk is. It's strange I got this attraction to doing it like I said in hs, and back then (years ago) there wasn't even a name for it so I felt like I was crazy for wanting to do it. When we went through that abandoned hospital we didn't take anything, we didn't destroy anything (the place was literally falling apart anyway) but somehow someone found out we were there. The next day there was this big announcement about staying away from that whole property, lmao. There was no such thing as cell phones back then so I don't have any video, but that would've been awesome.


----------



## jsgt

AllTheSame said:


> I'm the same. I'd think it was awesome to come across...a journal from someone that had lived a hundred years ago. I would pour through every single page, it'd just be fascinating to me to see what they went through, struggled with, what they thought about. I've seen videos where they just flew right through everything also and I wouldn't / couldn't do it that way. But that also feeds into my fear of being caught or of getting hurt...the longer you're in a place like that I guess the greater your risk is. It's strange I got this attraction to doing it like I said in hs, and back then (years ago) there wasn't even a name for it so I felt like I was crazy for wanting to do it. When we went through that abandoned hospital we didn't take anything, we didn't destroy anything (the place was literally falling apart anyway) but somehow someone found out we were there. The next day there was this big announcement about staying away from that whole property, lmao. There was no such thing as cell phones back then so I don't have any video, but that would've been awesome.


That's cool that you had the chance to see all that before it was gone(bulldozed at some point). I don't even know where to start looking for a nearly completely furnished abandon building like that. I've just gone in some old trashed country houses(I'm guessing 1950s) where everything is so far gone, that all you see is broken and rotted wood and rusted tin roofs. Some of these guys find complete houses and I'm just....how the fk did you find that! :lol It's so neat because your mind can process everything in 10,000 different directions, it's almost like trying to piece together a puzzle.

btw, here is that video I was talking about. Incredible.


----------



## AllTheSame

jsgt said:


> That's cool that you had the chance to see all that before it was gone(bulldozed at some point). I don't even know where to start looking for a nearly completely furnished abandon building like that. I've just gone in some old trashed country houses(I'm guessing 1950s) where everything is so far gone, that all you see is broken and rotted wood and rusted tin roofs. Some of these guys find complete houses and I'm just....how the fk did you find that! :lol It's so neat because your mind can process everything in 10,000 different directions, it's almost like trying to piece together a puzzle.
> 
> btw, here is that video I was talking about. Incredible.


Wow....that was [email protected], pretty amazing. thanks for sharing. I hadn't seen that one. They did go through the house way too fast. I always feel like if I actually did that....if I came across a place like that....I'd be invading their privacy, but I mean ffs it's abandoned and they left all that stuff there...so I'd spend hours there lol. Like the guy narrating the video said, "who just leaves all their stuff behind, that is just crazy". Some of the stuff they left behind just doesn't make sense. It makes me wonder what happened, where they went from there and where they are now (if they're still alive). And the pictures would be amazing to me, too. To put a face to who actually lived there would be pretty awesome.

I could spend hours, maybe days exploring a place like that. And people that aren't into it would call me ****** crazy lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Baby steps are the key but so too is not counting each individual one


----------



## crimeclub

I'm having to use my phone to get on this site since my god damn cat knocked water over on my computer, and this site is nearly un-usable with the pop up ads, there's an Apple ad that pops up and gives you an option to cancel but clicking that only directs you to a never ending chain of redirections. Also there's some weird green loading bar that shows up right in the middle of the screen sometimes. 

Am I alone on this, because it's a wonder I even successfully posted this.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I'm having to use my phone to get on this site since my god damn cat knocked water over on my computer, and this site is nearly un-usable with the pop up ads, there's an Apple ad that pops up and gives you an option to cancel but clicking that only directs you to a never ending chain of redirections. Also there's some weird green loading bar that shows up right in the middle of the screen sometimes.
> 
> Am I alone on this, because it's a wonder I even successfully posted this.


Sorry, man, I have a flip phone with no Internet. :stu


----------



## kivi

I have been hopeful about things and it is good to feel that way for now but also, in some way, I don't want to get my hopes up about things because I think I'll be sadder if things won't happen. It's very complicated and annoying to feel that way.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry, man, I have a flip phone with no Internet. :stu


You haven't fallen prey to the wonders of a smart phone after all these years? ..How is this so?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> You haven't fallen prey to the wonders of a smart phone after all these years? ..How is this so?


I don't own a smartphone either. :um


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't own a smartphone either. :um


Are you two also running Windows 95 on your desktops?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Are you two also running Windows 95 on your desktops?


Totally. And using dial-up. On AOL.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> You haven't fallen prey to the wonders of a smart phone after all these years? ..How is this so?


I have Windows7 I am not taking 10 until it's forced.
I heard they forced OS upgrades through "updates" starting with this release. It's their new "policy". :roll

About the Smartphone stuff, I let other people compete for the latest gadgets. I just want something that works and can't be hacked :lol.


----------



## jsgt

millenniumman75 said:


> I have Windows7 I am not taking 10 until it's forced.
> I heard they forced OS upgrades through "updates" starting with this release. It's their new "policy". :roll


They stopped doing that a couple weeks ago I think. Sneaky Microsoft thinks that forcing something down its customers throats is the way to get business. Wonder how many people switched to other OS after that mess.

Also, add me to the flip phone club. :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can be such a sucker for romance...those two scenes were fantastic


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> I have Windows7 I am not taking 10 until it's forced.
> I heard they forced OS upgrades through "updates" starting with this release. It's their new "policy". :roll
> 
> About the Smartphone stuff, I let other people compete for the latest gadgets. I just want something that works and can't be hacked :lol.


Yeah my iPhone 5 is the most advanced phone I've had but it is easily the worst and most unreliable phone I've had. I've had it for 2 years and it's needing to be replaced. My flip-phone from 2007 held up like a champ for 4 years until *I* decided to replace it for a smart phone that then needed to be replaced in only a couple years. I love the technology but they really are the crappiest phones ever.


----------



## IcedOver

What's your monthly cell phone bill? I spurned cell phones for many years before getting a TracFone a few years ago, but only used basic phones or semi-smartphones, and was spending only $20 or $30 every few months. I've found that I've been using the rinky dink internet and e-mail available on my TracFone semi-smartphone a little too much and going through the minutes too quickly, so I decided to switch to Straight Talk -- $45 unlimited for 30 days only. That means $45 a month. To me it's pretty damn steep for phone service. How does it compare to your cell phone bill? I'm just going to try it for a month, but I'm feeling kind of guilty for the idea of paying that much for phone service when I hate talking on the phone and didn't want to have internet service at home (I don't have the internet other than what will be on this phone).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was reading the INTP list of 'favoured careers' on this one website:



> philosopher, game designer, scientist, software engineer, freelance artist, research scientist


alright



> *assassin*, freelance writer, physicist, software developer, mathematician,


Wait what?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was reading the INTP list of 'favoured careers' on this one website:
> 
> alright
> 
> Wait what?


The pay is good but awful hours.


----------



## Winds

Elephants are the coolest animals. If I could have one as a pet I would.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think my horoscope for this week is accurate...

On another note, can an American tell me what a bottle of Rising Creek Bourbon and/or Knob Creek 9 Year Bourbon costs down there? I'm curious


----------



## Innocent James

My medical marijuana card/rec expired on the 3rd. Whoa, the clinical still been letting me in, if that's not respect I don't what is. Why do I feel as they might be on this forum.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am half-sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People are vultures, they love to swarm and gorge wherever possible


----------



## millenniumman75

What timing!


----------



## Kevin001

What are the odds....my casino job boss comes through my line at my cashier job....awkward.


----------



## rdrr

How many Olympic athletes have gotten robbed in Rio so far? Remind me to never go to Brazil.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm surprised. Really surprised you even showed up. I can't believe you even followed through for this. You never cease to amaze me lmao. I just wonder how it went. I wonder what you said. I wonder how she felt. I wonder if you were really there. Smh. Maybe I should've been there. I probably should've been there.


----------



## millenniumman75

rdrr said:


> How many Olympic athletes have gotten robbed in Rio so far? Remind me to never go to Brazil.


You mean, Ryan Lochte wasn't the only one?! 
That's what partying can do, I guess.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Oh wow, I completely missed my one year anniversary of being on this site. How time flies....


----------



## Amphoteric

That first cigarette after getting home from work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Welsh is an interesting sounding language


----------



## tehuti88

Watching an episode of _Murder, She Wrote_ from 1990. A character mentions HDTV, describing it as the "wave of the future," and saying that within five years, everyone will have it.

The last time this episode was on, my mother and I just gawped at each other in disbelief.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Why doesn't "am not" ever get shortened to "amn't"?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> What are the odds....my casino job boss comes through my line at my cashier job....awkward.


Does he know you have that job? That's awkward to say the least.

I don't want him to wrestle you to the ground. 
Chippendale, Jr. might have to do a special show to raise money.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Does he know you have that job? That's awkward to say the least.


He does, lol. Its still awkward as hell.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My brother just walked in my room wearing a purple dragon onesie, a gasmask and one of those umbrella hats. I am not kidding. 

This is the best outfit I have ever seen. It's like I designed it personally.

Also my dad came to visit (it's my brother's birthday) and he just gave us some 10 trillion Zimbabwe dollar notes :') like their currency is insane.


----------



## KelsKels

I think I just remembered my first ever celebrity crush.. Daniel Jackson in Stargate sg1.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My neck...and my back...doctor says I need a backiotomy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why are guys called Logan in American TV series' always rich douchebags? OK I only have two so far but this is now a pattern.

Oh thank **** they broke up, I don't why but that was literally driving me insane to watch.


'You think the reverend Martin Luther King wanted to wear a bikini and put on angel wings and gyrate on the gay pride parade float- foop I'm mixing up my struggles.'


----------



## millenniumman75

Why do these pages have such large memory usages?


----------



## Bawsome

Will my art ever find a direction?


----------



## probably offline

@Bawsome Your psychic snail is showing you the way.


----------



## Bawsome

probably offline said:


> @Bawsome Your psychic snail is showing you the way.


Dont listen to him he is crazy!


----------



## tehuti88

Unfriended by somebody on Forge Of Empires, somebody who had friended me first.

I check my site history, which shows which people in your neighborhood, guild, and friends list have aided you lately. In this game, it's considered very poor form to not daily aid your friends/guildies, and not aiding your 'hoodies can result in getting plundered. I aid EVERYONE on all three lists daily (unless that person has plundered me), whether they've aided me or not, which actually isn't standard behavior since many users will refuse to aid if somebody hasn't aided them first. But hey, I'm nice that way, and somebody has to take the first step. Plus I don't wish to get plundered. (Plus it's just a pain to keep track of who's helped or not.)

In my site history, what do I see? I notice that this person, whom I've been aiding daily for God knows how long, *hasn't aided me whatsoever throughout the available history*, which goes back to last Sunday. They probably haven't aided me in even longer than that.

...

Yeah, good riddance to you too, _deadbeat_. Why friend somebody if you don't plan on helping them...? Really good form, player. :roll

That's one click a day I won't have to waste on an ingrate.


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
* 139,000th Post! *
*****************


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it that famous sports stars are often in pop and chips commercials? Because those are the things that led them to be elites in their fields right?


----------



## crimeclub

Why is expensive delicacy food almost never great tasting, I had a $30 sushi roll topped with some kind of expensive fish, I was very under-whelmed. Then today I was eating chips and guacamole and I almost involuntarily held my fist in the air like in Breakfast Club due to how delicious the experience was. If you're going to charge $30 for a snack-portion of food then it better cause me to spontaneously Breakfast Club


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> *****************
> * 139,000th Post! *
> *****************


Is there a finish line, though? Lol, I'm jk, congratulations man.


----------



## AllTheSame

Also, if you're one of those divers that gets to the Olympics, and then you bellyflop, or backflop...

If you have a false start and are disqualified in a run....

If you drop the baton (even if you appeal and win because of interference)....

I feel bad for you. I feel bad for these guys, ffs, that has just really got to suck....forever....


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Is there a finish line, though? Lol, I'm jk, congratulations man.


The finish line is the gates of Heaven, man.

Until then, it's nonstop, bud! :stu :lol

Thanks! :high5


----------



## crimeclub

So I got a new job at a different Nursing facility, the DON wanted me to come in and further chat and also walk me around the facility.

This place is straight out of some Hollywood tv show...almost every guy and girl is gorgeous. I've worked at 3 other facilities and this is usually far from the case. The ADON must love her some eye-candy.

But I'm torn on the situation, it's a very anxiety-inducing environment which makes me go into 'shy mode', but at the same time...I need to quit hiding in my apartment and actually talk to girls that catch my eye. So far limiting my life to Netflix hasnt gotten me very far in my dating life. Shocker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate American feeds of English Football, they even cram their advertising into the scoreboards now. Some of the reasons I took to the sport in the first place was due to the lack of stoppages and the lack of advertising but now that it's big down there and half the feeds we get are from across the border the kingpin sponsors have asserted their swallow my product nonsense


----------



## Kevin001

Its so awkward having my little sister (16) being a better driver than me. I've been practicing more years than her. Having her pick me up from work was just so weird. SA is life altering to say the least.


----------



## Crisigv

Guess I'll watch the Hip concert alone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need two shots of something to settle my nerves


----------



## calichick

I had so much f***ing fun tonight.

Went out with a group of friends and partied the night away.

I met this one guy who I danced the night away with who I somehow ended up kissing and following around the entire time.

He was cute...had a nice body.

The thing I love about guys is when they squeeze you a little too tight because they don't realize their own force and stop when they're about 2 seconds away from crushing your body.

I love being squeezed.


----------



## KelsKels

Really want to color my hair again.. highlight that sh**. No one likes me blonde but it's my favorite haircolor. It's hard to keep up and expensive.. but there's a reason so many celebrities are blonde or have been. Blonde is the most highly sought after color.. I want it. Everyone says I look good with read hair but I hate it honestly.. and brunette is just boring to me. Black would make me look dead since I'm pretty much a ghost. So blonde it is! If my husband could choose for me I'd have a dark brown pixie cut.. but that's the exact opposite of what I want. I will be motherf***ing rapunzel eventually.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

If you have an unlimited minutes per month plan for your phone, you only really have 44.640.


----------



## Charmander

Unknown Trooper said:


> If you have an unlimited minutes per month plan for your phone, you only really have 44.640.


Lol I saw that on Reddit today. :b


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Charmander said:


> Lol I saw that on Reddit today. :b


Yeah, /r/ShowerThoughts! T'was a good one. Didn't think to mention it wasn't my random thought !


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At almost any other job if I showed up as I did today chances are I would have been fired, gotta count your blessings sometimes


----------



## crimeclub

Im working on a new diet that I created myself, it's the 'ELFF' diet, it's where you buy anything you want at the grocery store or go to any restaurant and then Eat Like a Fat F***.


----------



## herk

i just dont know


----------



## Persephone The Dread

YouTube comment of the day:

"yes I'm only a kid and I didn't come here from super hero movies and the thing I'm trying to say is that I have a good taste in music﻿"

edit:

OK now it's

"What the hell is wrong with me?

I just came from listening to death metal﻿"

on Culture Club - Karma Chameleon. Because that basically sums up 40% of my YouTube experience.


----------



## AussiePea

I like not having cancer. Phew!


----------



## AllTheSame

I think I missed my calling in the Anxious Olympics. I think I'd have been great at...oh, I don't know....having crushes that will probably never materialize into anything. I'd be great at never, ever approaching, but waiting for women to come to me, only to have the opportunity just...disappear, again and again, over and over. I'd win a ****** gold medal at building up walls around me that are so high that other people can't get in....


----------



## VanitysFiend

KelsKels said:


> Really want to color my hair again.. highlight that sh**. No one likes me blonde but it's my favorite haircolor. It's hard to keep up and expensive.. but there's a reason so many celebrities are blonde or have been. Blonde is the most highly sought after color.. I want it. Everyone says I look good with read hair but I hate it honestly.. and brunette is just boring to me. Black would make me look dead since I'm pretty much a ghost. So blonde it is! If my husband could choose for me I'd have a dark brown pixie cut.. but that's the exact opposite of what I want. I will be motherf***ing rapunzel eventually.


Just out of curiosity, what is your natural hair colour? Do u even remember?


----------



## KelsKels

VanitysFiend said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is your natural hair colour? Do u even remember?


Lol of course... I don't have the money to color my hair all the time. I always have roots, that's why I have an ombre style like every other girl on the planet.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

1) I wish I was as coherent and eloquent in my speech as I am in my writing, and that I didn't get so damn awkward and let people walk all over me when I like them.

2) I swear the grind is more important than talent these days. People actually hired that? lol. Damn.


----------



## ysn

You cannot prove God by science but Signs.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Im working on a new diet that I created myself, it's the 'ELFF' diet, it's where you buy anything you want at the grocery store or go to any restaurant and then Eat Like a Fat F***.


:haha That's good :lol.

It's official....

2016 responsibility count
Lawn mowings - 12
Beach trips - 12

I saw a little boy with floaties out too far in the lake yesterday. His mom yelled at him, and he just swam right back to shore....I was like "hmmmmm......Michael Phelps in the making". He was, maybe, four years old, tops. She refused to let him back out in the water after that and he cried for quite awhile.

No, I did NOT say Ryan Lochte! I think the kid was smarter than him :lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why the hell has it taken that long to ship such a small item from the US?


----------



## scintilla

Oh, now I remember...


----------



## calichick

I think some weird things are happening right now in my life.

I went to a party on Friday where I was drunkenly being overtly friendly with a guy friend who I know has a crush on me but who is married.

He is rather boisterous and rowdy when *he* himself is drunk so pair two already uncensored people together and it's like watching an ice cream cake gel over.

So his business partner is my friend who was the one that invited me to the gathering, but I texted her twice, one thanking her, two, asking her a question but she didn't respond to either. She may be busy, and often times in the past she hasn't prioritized me first so, I don't want to jump to conclusions.

Also, at the same time, this girl that I just met brought her boyfriend along who I wasn't interested in at all but who was being too friendly with me. I wasn't encouraging that at all, but I try to text this chick later and she hasn't responded to me :/

Then on Saturday, I went out dancing. Anyways, in short, I guess I picked up a douchebag who was trying to advance on me early in the night but I wasn't feeling it without the proper dose of alcohol in me. Then when I went to go talk to other guys with my friend, apparently this guy was on another chick, but then when I came back, he like jumped for me again. Lol. And then we spent the entire night together. He wasn't my type but had a fit body which I was clinging to the entire night I guess just to elicit some form or another of oxytocin rush in me.

There's that, and there's other minor oddities with some of my guy friends.

Apparently, I am overly friendly. I have so much sexual energy in me, I flirt with guys and girls alike, most of the time when I don't even care about them but I guess it's getting me into trouble.

I need to be more conscientious of my actions, cause not every reciprocates this sheer amount of sexual energy.

Every day seems to bring something new. I need to keep following the path of good.


----------



## KelsKels

I kinda feel bad for my downstairs neighbor.. We are night owls since my husband works nights. I clean and cook and do everything at night. I hope he doesn't get too mad about it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Since my friend has got engaged I'm seeing him less and less.
He rarely replies my texts recently.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

She looks a lot different having lost her pregnancy weight


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to be sad not having my car for the next few days.


----------



## practice

ayo my mind strong every rhyme a fine song
summon darkness the whole light gone...brraap brrraap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a 3 hour soak in a hot tub with my favourite import beer & herb to vape & footy to watch on a big *** high def flatscreen...there's some soul soothing solitude to dream about


----------



## Winds

Brianna Keilar might be one of the 25 realist people walking the globe right now. She just dropped another dope line and then took a sip from her mug like yeah I said it lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** you Facebook and your 60 day name change policy! What if I was transgender and wanted to proclaim it to the world for all to see? It's discrimination and whatever else I can complain about. What if I simply needed to change my name as I'd done under legal right? Truthfully this isn't really important but it's annoying me they are making millions off ads and whatever else by my being there and all I want to do is change my public name


----------



## Bawsome

gotta be more patient with my self though i have spent so much of my life waiting................ frustrated as i maybe it does not help me non to be frustrated.


----------



## Stilla

Drunk right now but a little to late by jojo just seems so accurate right now to not dance out to in front of my computer

I need to work on being less scary and less easy to take advantage of, it's trickier than imagined. how you can seem like two different people(?) depending on who you meet


----------



## Humesday

It's just one of those days I need to get **** faced on, which I really only do 3-5 times a year. So, I better make it count.


----------



## VanitysFiend

How long has love4puppies been crying for...


----------



## May19

Why do I always lose my socks? I never have a full pair anymore :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Burn it to build it


----------



## Humesday

I just wish I could get drunk in a classy way. Steel reserve ... smh. I should be drinking wine and worshiping Dionysus. Maybe then the cupids will appear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Humesday said:


> I just wish I could get drunk in a classy way. Steel reserve ... smh. I should be drinking wine and worshiping Dionysus. Maybe then the cupids will appear.


Nobody gets drunk in a classy way..."the love is in the buzz" my friend...sip to glide and then maintain sailing


----------



## Crisigv

Born a loser, always a loser.


----------



## KelsKels

Oh my gawd Mr Robot was crazy tonight!

Also feel like it's a tad ironic.. watching the show the way I do. Lol


----------



## crimeclub

I hate being new at work and trying to make that transition from 'new and still learning the process' to (hopefully) 'employee who can be asked a question and have the answer be received with confidence'


----------



## Innocent James

3 AM on SAS drinking wine smokin' marijuana


----------



## jsgt

I wonder what the last tenants thought of the next door neighbors obnoxious dogs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At least I've got the place to myself this weekend


----------



## practice

i didnt know there'd be empty seats next to us on the plane and i dont know why i slept like that...i hardly went to satsang cuz i was on risperdal...i wasnt my usual self at all


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Ok I don't know anything about sports, but as a former Catholic I'm disappointed that there's a Hail Mary move but not an Our Father or a Glory Be in football. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd like to close my eyes and drift off...and keep on drifting forever on


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to get up so I will be awake to get the call about my car being ready for pickup!


----------



## scintilla

Does anyone else really dislike having wet hair after a shower, or is it just me?


----------



## Friendonkey

scintilla said:


> Does anyone else really dislike having wet hair after a shower, or is it just me?


I hate it! Especially when my hair is a little long. I need a hair dryer...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope to god they show up after I've left for the day


----------



## scintilla

Friendonkey said:


> I hate it! Especially when my hair is a little long. I need a hair dryer...


Yesss, I feel you. I honestly can't live without a hair dryer.


----------



## millenniumman75

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to get up so I will be awake to get the call about my car being ready for pickup!


Quoting myself :lol

I woke up at 10:15am (went to bed at 4am), and the call arrived at 1:05pm. Awesome!


----------



## KelsKels

So I ordered supplements online because my crappy town doesn't have any place that sells what I need... I got them today, it's a pack of 3 bottles... And they came in a sandwich bag. Like all wrinkled and folded... It looks like someone just reached in their kitchen cabinet and shoved my pill bottles in their own personal baggy. Like wtf... It sketched me out. But the bottles were sealed so I took one of the pills anyways... And now I'm super paranoid they're somehow drugged or something.


----------



## BAH

Error 404


----------



## millenniumman75

Coffee time


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Everyone at work is talking about fantasy football. I'm surprised how many people play that.


----------



## Kevin001

scintilla said:


> Writing this here as I currently have the "what's bothering you" thread hidden. So my mom's away on holiday and earlier today I used her car to drive my grandmother to the graveyard to visit my uncles grave. I only got my licence earlier this year and I HATE driving but obviously I wanted to help out so I offered to drive her. Anyway, I had trouble backing out of our gated driveway - which is something that's never given me trouble before. I focused so much on trying not to tag the mirror on the gate but when it was in the clear I somehow managed to scratch the front side of the car against it because I'm an *idiot*. Anyway, I feel really terrible about it and obviously I'm going to offer to pay for the repairs. It isn't banged up or anything, just scratched, but I know it will probably be costly. I'm so angry with myself too - I'm such a klutz and it's so typical of me to do something like this.


This is so something I would do.


----------



## Aribeth

heeeeeeelp im pissing myself god whoever is in the ****ing bathroom GET THE **** OUTTA THERE ALREADY !#@*$#@*[email protected]


----------



## millenniumman75

Lawn Mowings 13
Beach Trips 13.

Beach Lines of the Day:

"Awwww....look at his little butt crack!"

"You know what Lily wants? She wants be to f****n' beat her little ***"

-> These came form a mother who had a mouth on her worse than a sailor, cussing left and right, with a slightly length-modified version of that Gawd-awful Kate Gosselin hairdo from years back. Picture it grown out enough to tie the front back. but still like a mushroom bowl cut in the back. Her hair look like she is lifting her skirt for attention. Grow it out, girl!


----------



## RestlessNative

I just typed booble into the website thing I'm obviously really tired and thinking about boobs I guess.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cheekbones for days.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

RestlessNative said:


> I just typed
> booble into the website thing I'm obviously really tired and thinking about boobs I guess.


Did it end up being a real website?


----------



## KelsKels

If you have a furry as your avatar, it's going to be hard for me to take you seriously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like my current username because of the dread part, but everyone calls me Persephone which I don't really like, this doesn't bother me to the point of wanting to change my name though but I've just found an awesome username idea that hasn't been taken and now I'm torn since I've had this one so long... Wish you could change your display name like on YouTube or other sites.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Assuming mail service remains normal I'll receive new shaving gear, a bathroom scale, vitamins, an iPhone cable, & a flash drive full of music this week


----------



## yna

I've been so clingy and needy lately. I need to just calm down and stay away from my phone.


----------



## calichick

calichick loves nice men


Nice men who treat her right



and aren't total a-holes



and who have nice hair

I'm a simple woman with simple standards.


----------



## millenniumman75

Lactic acid in the muscles to cause soreness, huh?


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is so controlling. She drives me to the banks. When the teller sends me receipts back she looks at them looking at my money in the accounts. I say stop doing that. but she never listens. Then I go hey soon I might be having someone pick me up to hangout...she goes no way you can't trust people these days. I just had to laugh.....at the fact that she thinks she has some say in what I do. Kinda feel sorry for her....she really doesn't do much. No hobbies really.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> My mom is so controlling. She drives me to the banks. When the teller sends me receipts back she looks at them looking at my money in the accounts. I say stop doing that. but she never listens. Then I go hey soon I might be having someone pick me up to hangout...she goes no way you can't trust people these days. I just had to laugh.....at the fact that she thinks she has some say in what I do. Kinda feel sorry for her....she really doesn't do much. No hobbies really.


 Did that cause you to change you avatar? :afr


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Did that cause you to change you avatar? :afr


No, lol. Just about that time to rotate. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> No, lol. Just about that time to rotate. :laugh:


:lol Well, that's good - I am glad to hear that your mom isn't driving you to smoke cyberpot. It's not good for you.


----------



## practice

calichick said:


> and who have nice hair


dammit...but im planning to get my entire bald head tattooed...with various symbols and quotes in english and german...where am i gonna get the money to do this?...weeelll...i want to be a street musician...they showed a segment on tv explaining what you have to do to become one...and i think the police might like it and give me a spot...first im gonna save whatever money i make to get the tattoo...if im able to get it done ill donate half of what i make each month to charity...big dreams...omg im feeling so good im actually talking to calichick!...she probably wont reply and thats good cuz im garbage...i wonder if she remembers our songs...aerosmith - dream on and jmt - design in malice...remember when i said you should post in the hip hop thread and that youd probably post mary j blige family affairs and i was serious cuz i think thats a nice song...then you posted something that made me think you liked me and i pmed you my email address...and half an hour later i quoted you in a thread in the general forum and you were like "who are you?"... we were posting in the same threads every day!...is it creepy i still remember this?...i just remember little things that have effected me emotionally like everyone else...no its creepy and thats fine...i cant do anything about it


----------



## KelsKels

I'm taking the low road. I don't care. The best part is I bet she, unlike us, only has one car. Oh b**** this is what you get. Hood rat hoe.


----------



## practice

KelsKels said:


> Hood rat hoe.


edit: copied the wrong link






scandilis...i remember in school a girl wanted to be a hair dresser and she tried it for a week (we all had to work somewhere for a week)...she said she didnt want a job like that cuz she hated touching and washing old lady's hair...a while ago i posted a pic of mr bean cutting a kids hair on your profile...i thought it was funny but you never replied...you probably thought something like fück that f4ggot he deserves the life he has


----------



## millenniumman75

All of my neighbors have nothing better to do than to mow their lawn midday Mondays just to make me look bad. You know, a lot of us in this world still drive to go work and are young enough to work without you having to rub it in my face.

Then again, I make more money than you so I can enjoy things more. Boo yah


----------



## practice

millenniumman75 said:


> Then again, I make more money than you so I can enjoy things more. Boo yah


what do you do for a living?


----------



## millenniumman75

practice said:


> what do you do for a living?


Software engineer.


----------



## jsgt

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like my current username because of the dread part, but everyone calls me Persephone which I don't really like, this doesn't bother me to the point of wanting to change my name though but I've just found an awesome username idea that hasn't been taken and now I'm torn since I've had this one so long... Wish you could change your display name like on YouTube or other sites.


For years, I thought your name was Persephone The Dead(back when you had the Daria avatar) and didn't know what it meant, but thought it had a neat ring to it. Then I saw the last part was D*r*ead and I was...ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh how did I miss that for so long. So...idk where I'm going with this but it's a random thought, so..:idea


----------



## crimeclub

I miss my flip-phone from 2008, my iPhone is just a bummer every day, the top of the screen is protruding from the body of the phone about 2mm right now. The guy at the Mac store said "Yeah man, the battery is expanding, you're going to have to buy a new iPhone and I'd do it soon; the battery fluid is going to start leaking." Yeah I want another crap iPhone. My flip-phone was reliable, compact, and it was durable as hell, you could drop it all day and it would be fine. I could have driven over it with my car and I'm pretty sure it would have totaled my car. And the bettery never f***ing expanded! And who didn't love the generic MIDI ringtones?


----------



## practice

well that was something i regret doing...i wish i could forget about sas for a year or two...i should at least try



millenniumman75 said:


> Software engineer.


im not sure what that is...what exactly do you do?...im thinking you can write complex programs and i kinda remember you saying how interesting it was to see the forum change as you entered some kinda code into something... i have no idea what you meant...i used to be able to write small simple programs with pascal...is that what its called?...i could write a program that asked you questions and at the end it would tell you how many you got right or wrong and if you passed the test or not...haha...ive forgotten how it works and its something ill never have to remember...do you remember that thread i made a few years ago with my inna sense account where i was generally mad at everything and i was insulting every one who posted in that thread...you wrote something like you couldnt delete the thread cuz it wasnt in the system and you wrote that twice and asked what was going on...do you remember that?...you probably dont but i remember feeling proud that there might be secret hackers here on my side...the next day the thread was gone...yeah i feel i acted like a fool with everything i posted and i shouldnt post here for a while...im not gonna check what i wrote here ill just click submit and forget everything i posted


----------



## millenniumman75

@practice - I work on CAD software. Testing tools.
The very first language I ever learned was Pascal.


----------



## SA go0n

You know you have sa when you would rather get in your car at 1 a.m and drive to the rental office to drop off your rent, instead of just going the next day on your way to work.


----------



## Innocent James

between 2 days i think i've only gotten 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## peace_love

I am hungry


----------



## millenniumman75

I have already worked over 4 hours today and it's not even noon.
I need a nap :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I hate when people buy me things....I feel like I owe them now and that is on my mind constantly. SA thing maybe.


----------



## millenniumman75

Out of control. :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I started talking to my dad about this one species of ants that destroy electronics (it wasn't totally random it was related to the conversation,) and he was like 'you're really weird sometimes' :lol I do talk about insects too much though :blank


----------



## millenniumman75

Persephone The Dread said:


> I started talking to my dad about this one species of ants that destroy electronics (it wasn't totally random it was related to the conversation,) and he was like 'you're really weird sometimes' :lol I do talk about insects too much though :blank


You mean ANTivirus? :duck


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

My friends list went from 43 to 44 today, but I haven't sent out any friend requests in over 2 months. I have no idea who it is.


----------



## Cashel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like my current username because of the dread part, but everyone calls me Persephone which I don't really like, this doesn't bother me to the point of wanting to change my name though but I've just found an awesome username idea that hasn't been taken and now I'm torn since I've had this one so long... Wish you could change your display name like on YouTube or other sites.


But...but you're the Queen of the Underworld....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

jsgt said:


> For years, I thought your name was Persephone The Dead(back when you had the Daria avatar) and didn't know what it meant, but thought it had a neat ring to it. Then I saw the last part was D*r*ead and I was...ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh how did I miss that for so long. So...idk where I'm going with this but it's a random thought, so..:idea


lol yeah, it's dread. I know a lot of people pronounce Persephone as purse-phone too which is funny.



millenniumman75 said:


> You mean ANTivirus? :duck


lol I meant these: http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-rise-of-the-crazy-ants/



Cashel said:


> But...but you're the Queen of the Underworld....


Well I always liked Persephone as a character, which is why I changed my name to that ages ago, and it's also fun to make jokes in threads about Greek Gods or whatever :') because I'm lame.

But yeah this new name sounds cool and has a cool meaning, it's also kind of dark, so I dunno. I can't have two though lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wings of Amnesty said:


> My friends list went from 43 to 44 today, but I haven't sent out any friend requests in over 2 months. I have no idea who it is.


It's me. The pain in the *** that disagrees with you a lot of the time. Feel free to delete me if you want lol. Idk if I just noticed it (I seriously doubt I didn't notice if I got a request), or if I just got a few friend requests all at once, but I got like three today and I'm not sure they were all sent today. I don't think so. Idk. Anyways yeah sorry but it was probably me :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Only I could mess up making eggs on a griddle


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

AllTheSame said:


> It's me. The pain in the *** that disagrees with you a lot of the time. Feel free to delete me if you want lol. Idk if I just noticed it (I seriously doubt I didn't notice if I got a request), or if I just got a few friend requests all at once, but I got like three today and I'm not sure they were all sent today. I don't think so. Idk. Anyways yeah sorry but it was probably me :grin2:


Well thanks, I'm glad I can stop staring at this friends list trying to figure out what's different now. Yeah I haven't sent any in awhile, that sucks that you didn't get it until this much later, sometimes this site sucks.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Drew something for a friend of my today, I hope she likes it...I tried drawing it on the computer but idk how that stuff works yet...so I went on paper and it looks alright, I don't draw much so.....yeah  I know she'll like it


----------



## millenniumman75

I have to get through the next six days without A/C before getting my furnace and A/C replaced. Fortunately, after tomorrow's rains, I cool down for Labor Day weekend so that will take just over half the week.

My A/C unit (the outside part is 19 years old with the R22 Freon being phased out of use by 2020. Getting rid of it!

My furnace is 38 years old.

The guy told me my system will be like going form the Flintstones to the Jetsons. I hope so! A digital thermostat would be totally new to me.


----------



## herk

i need to grow up


----------



## calichick

practice said:


> dammit...but im planning to get my entire bald head tattooed...with various symbols and quotes in english and german...where am i gonna get the money to do this?...weeelll...i want to be a street musician...they showed a segment on tv explaining what you have to do to become one...and i think the police might like it and give me a spot...first im gonna save whatever money i make to get the tattoo...if im able to get it done ill donate half of what i make each month to charity...big dreams...omg im feeling so good im actually talking to calichick!...she probably wont reply and thats good cuz im garbage...i wonder if she remembers our songs...aerosmith - dream on and jmt - design in malice...remember when i said you should post in the hip hop thread and that youd probably post mary j blige family affairs and i was serious cuz i think thats a nice song...then you posted something that made me think you liked me and i pmed you my email address...and half an hour later i quoted you in a thread in the general forum and you were like "who are you?"... we were posting in the same threads every day!...is it creepy i still remember this?...i just remember little things that have effected me emotionally like everyone else...no its creepy and thats fine...i cant do anything about it


There was a time when one guy was creating 1,000,000 user accounts and I just stopped asking, "Who are you?" because I thought it was pretty self-explanatory.

Not that I care much.


----------



## millenniumman75

^Now that could be considered a multiple personality. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what birds think of airplanes...


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Up at 6am due to work-stress, but I took 2 triazolam and I'm now really feeling that sweet sweet goodness over-take my mind and transporting it to a land of giant marshmallow pillows, hundreds of kittens laying on me like a blanket and the cute LPN at work that I keep catching looking at me, hopefully we get a chance to work in the same hall sometime next week. Anyway take it easy everyone out there in SAS land.












Sometimes, I wonder if it will get this bad.

Colette Reardon was one of my all-time favorite characters on SNL. She seemed to know her meds, how much to take, who gave her the prescription, the interactions, and described the effect like yours all while driving a bus with kindergarten children...good kids....GOOD KIDSSSSSSS!


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it will get this bad.
> 
> Colette Reardon was one of my all-time favorite characters on SNL. She seemed to know her meds, how much to take, who gave her the prescription, the interactions, and described the effect like yours all while driving a bus with kindergarten children...good kids....GOOD KIDSSSSSSS!


Haha I remember that character.

Are you not prescribed meds of any kind?


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Haha I remember that character.
> 
> Are you not prescribed meds of any kind?


Two, now.

I was on Paxil by itself, now I have to take blood pressure medication, too. uke

I wonder if there is something I could eat to substitute. The drug involves potassium.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the end...my only friend, the end


----------



## Kilgore Trout

"_I will not dream anymore, you said. I will not set myself up for the pain. But then your team made the playoffs, or you saw a movie, or a billboard glowing dusky orange and advertising Aruba, or a girl who bore more than a passing resemblance to a woman you'd dated in high school- a woman you'd loved and lost- danced above you with shimmering eyes, and you said, **** it, let's dream just one more time."_


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes a good nap is the only thing getting me out of bed in the morning. 

-George Castanza


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Same awful people saying the same awful things, no one seems to want to grow.


----------



## AllTheSame

I really don't know why people have to say such hurtful things.

Like, let's go to the gym. Or...here, try this kale.


----------



## AFoundLady

No one should ever go through what I go through. No one should ever have parents like mine. I'll never curse my adversities at even the worst of my enemies


----------



## crimeclub

AllTheSame said:


> I really don't know why people have to say such hurtful things.
> 
> Like, let's go to the gym. Or...here, try this kale.


These people might say they're your friends but if that's what you have to put up with around them then they are _not your friends._ Next they're going to be encouraging you to try to get back out there in the dating world. Well f*** you very much "friends"!


----------



## AllTheSame

crimeclub said:


> These people might say they're your friends but if that's what you have to put up with around them then they are _not your friends._ Next they're going to be encouraging you to try to get back out there in the dating world. Well f*** you very much "friends"!


Right?? What the actual ***....

If you ask me to approach women, if you ask me to do anything, go out anywhere, hang out, you're not my frie....wait....nevermind. (And this is why I have no friends lmao. I love having anxiety).

On a serious note I need a life coach more than I need friends sometimes I think, lol. No....actually I just need to get off my *** and....just do it. Ffs, I'm pathetic.


----------



## AussiePea

Anyone have a recommended fitness/eating android app? I need to start looking after myself better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol double standards, or maybe they're just not aware.


----------



## bewareofyou

I asked my mom if I could see a therapist and they're supposed to call back soon with an appointment.. I'm really scared but I think it will be a good thing for me.


----------



## rdrr

week away


----------



## Canadian Brotha

And so it's done...I've earned the bourbon I'll buy myself tomorrow


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - it scrimp and save time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I best not be getting trolled now...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

After figuring out Poets of the fall made 3 of their songs for the game Alan Wake I suddenly got super interested in playing it.






When I bought Child of Light and started it for the first time I got stuck at the menu screen listening to beautiful intro for the longest time before I actually proceeded to play and complete the game. Sometimes I would open the game, listen to the song, and then quit it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's that ****in kid that stole the Hennessey...every time I see him walk by I want to walk out of the shop after him and punch him in the face & hopefully break his glasses in the process


----------



## millenniumman75

There is a cautioned off triangle in front of my sidewalk due to two deep holes having been dug for electricity line replacements. Well, somebody tore the tape on all three sides. It could not have been the wind. I was tying those suckers back - I don't even know where you find CAUTION tape!


----------



## jsgt

11 hours of uninterrupted sleep. Can't remember the last time that happened...


----------



## BAH

Void


----------



## millenniumman75

The overtime acquired in the last two weeks will help build cushion of the recovery from my $5,400+ payment about to occur this week for a new HVAC system in my house that is badly needed.

The only bad news - the guy is delayed by two days to this Thursday due to the furnace box arriving later than expected and the Labor Day holiday. I will be going two more days with a dying A/C and high temperatures near 90F during the day and in the low 70s at night.......

The good news.....Friday is pay day.


----------



## yna

I am probably the worst texter known to man. I am so boring. 

Sigh! I may be boring but I care about you, dammit. TAT

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyan22

Somewhere along the way I lost the ability to articulate myself well /:


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy to think I haven't even been on here 2yrs yet. I've met so many people and been through hell and back since joining. So many people I miss and the improvement I made since the start is crazy. But yeah so many awesome people have come and gone on here...ugh. Them memories though....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't get how people are constantly dropping, breaking, & losing their phones, are they perpetually stoned & drunk & lacking in coordination/awareness?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yay, I got some new shoes today  they look awesome on me and are the exact ones I wanted!!! They fit perfectly too so yes!


----------



## KelsKels

When your friends on Facebook are no longer posting pictures of their fat pregnant belly and are now posting daily pictures of a shriveled little infant face. Ew. My Facebook is full of mothers posting baby pics every single day. Kinda want to unfollow everyone with kids.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I want you sooooooo badddddd.

Oh well. Not gonna happen. At least there is death to look forward to...that is one beautiful thing that will not escape me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Beach line of the day:

"OMG - She's peeing in the lake!"

Then there were these two guys strutting around with their shorts pulled up too high...

"No - not Urkel!".

The things I see and hear.


Lawn mowings 14
Beach trips 14


----------



## BAH

2x


----------



## practice

millenniumman75 said:


> @practice - I work on CAD software. Testing tools.
> The very first language I ever learned was Pascal.


i see...nice  ...write out your next post count and post a pic


----------



## practice

calichick said:


> There was a time when one guy was creating 1,000,000 user accounts and I just stopped asking, "Who are you?" because I thought it was pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> Not that I care much.


yeah you posted a pic where you wrote and told someone to leave you alone...and someone had the account calichick written backwards ._.


----------



## fishstew

the world would be a better place without arseholes churning out their bull****.


----------



## practice

fishstew said:


> the world would be a better place without arseholes churning out their bull****.


wow youre angry for real


----------



## calichick

practice said:


> yeah you posted a pic where you wrote and told someone to leave you alone...and someone had the account calichick written backwards ._.


seems like a stalker on the loose


----------



## KelsKels

I'm just 5lbs short of my heaviest weight. I didn't think I'd fit in my old skinny jeans, but I still do. They're pretty tight but I can wear them. Ugh I hate how damn easy it is to gain 10 pounds in a month, and how hard it is and how hungry you feel when you lose 10 pounds in a month. I wish I was never hungry. I'd save money and I could stay at my target weight.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just talked to my next door neighbor again, we were pulling into our spots at the same time. We talked for a few minutes, for the second time in the last week or so. She wasn't wearing any makeup or anything but she was looking good. She's just....not my type. It's a goddamned shame because she lives next door. She's the one my ex-roommate (my cousin) slept with. He said literally, "all you have to do is knock on her door with some Netflix and a nice bottle of red and I bet you'd be in her bed within a few hours" lmao. I haven't talked to him in a while but every time I do I get the same question, "have you gone over to see her yet"? I think he tried to set us up a few years ago. I could be delusional but I think she might be interested. She's been in my apartment, we've talked, quite a bit actually but she's just not my type. I'd also feel strange about having sex with a woman my cousin had slept with. Idk why but that's just....a big no for me. But she keeps initiating conversation, every time she sees me. She's sweet.

FML.


FML, FML, FML.


----------



## practice

calichick said:


> seems like a stalker on the loose


creepy stalker


----------



## calichick

practice said:


> creepy stalker


Starts with a Y ends with a U


----------



## practice

​


calichick said:


> Starts with a Y ends with a U


so mean...why you gotta be like that? :drunk


----------



## calichick

practice said:


> ​
> so mean...why you gotta be like that? :drunk


I don't know what you're implying. I was referring to my Jewish friend Yalu.


----------



## practice

calichick said:


> I don't know what you're implying. I was referring to my Jewish friend Yalu.


d:


----------



## crimeclub

I'm a firm believer that as far as Mexican restaurants go, the less English the server knows the better the food is. I came across a restaurant that looked like it was breaking about a dozen building codes (another indicator of great Mexican food) and figured I'd try it out. I said "Hi how's it going? Then she said "No entiendo Inglés" and instantly I knew I was in for a quality meal. I looked at the picture-less all Spanish menu with a 'deer in head-lights' stare for a minute acting like I knew what I was doing while she waited on me. I finally asked "....So whats popular?" She smiled and nodded, so I looked back down at the menu, I then found a random set of Spanish words that had '$15' at the end and pointed at it like an idiot, and damnit if that wasn't the best Mexican dinner I've had in years. I don't care if the hostess smiles and nods when I ask for a booth then sits me down at a table near the booths, with food that good she can sit me down in the bathroom stall. I'm probably going to go back tomorrow for lunch and point at '$8'.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I'm a firm believer that as far as Mexican restaurants go, the less English the server knows the better the food is. I came across a restaurant that looked like it was breaking about a dozen building codes (another indicator of great Mexican food) and figured I'd try it out. I said "Hi how's it going? Then she said "No entiendo Inglés" and instantly I knew I was in for a quality meal. I looked at the picture-less all Spanish menu with a 'deer in head-lights' stare for a minute acting like I knew what I was doing while she waited on me. I finally asked "....So whats popular?" She smiled and nodded, so I looked back down at the menu, I then found a random set of Spanish words that had '$15' at the end and pointed at it like an idiot, and damnit if that wasn't the best Mexican dinner I've had in years. I don't care if the hostess smiles and nods when I ask for a booth then sits me down at a table near the booths, with food that good she can sit me down in the bathroom stall. I'm probably going to go back tomorrow for lunch and point at '$8'.


 ?Qué comiste? What did you eat?

?Quince dólares? Hay mucho dinero para la cena Mexicana.

There are Spanish speakers at my Chinese buffet. I remember seeing bilingual signs :lol. I should talk to them sometime. I am afraid they would blow me away - I have had a lot of Spanish, but I am not a native speaker.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

light beer kinda sucks.


----------



## millenniumman75

I wonder if a wet melatonin tablet (or paste) would absorb through my skin. That would be so gross.


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> ?Qué comiste? What did you eat?


Some Mexican dish that contained rice, beans, cheese, tortilla, and steak, shocker! But it was pretty good. I love going to burrito stands or hole-in-the-wall restaurants that are off the Google grid, sometimes you strike out and end up king of the porcelain throne for about 30 minutes, but a lot of times you find something great that breaks up the monotony of buying the same thing at Del Taco or something.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Some Mexican dish that contained rice, beans, cheese, tortilla, and steak, shocker! But it was pretty good. I love going to burrito stands or hole-in-the-wall restaurants that are off the Google grid, sometimes you strike out and end up king of the porcelain throne for about 30 minutes, but a lot of times you find something great that breaks up the monotony of buying the same thing at Del Taco or something.


They do have cows (vacas - carne asada) in Mexico, so having steak in a burrito shouldn't be a surprise. :lol

But yeah, it is a change of pace.


----------



## Crisigv

I kind of miss studying something. Not necessarily taking tests and what not, but I miss learning.


----------



## millenniumman75

There have been some interesting surprises for Tuesday .


----------



## crimeclub

millenniumman75 said:


> They do have cows (vacas - carne asada) in Mexico, so having steak in a burrito shouldn't be a surprise. :lol
> 
> But yeah, it is a change of pace.


Yeah that was a sarcastic 'shocker' haha, every Mexican dish is made up of more or less the same thing.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Yeah that was a sarcastic 'shocker' haha, every Mexican dish is made up of more or less the same thing.


beans, and beans, and rice and corn and meat :lol

.....and BEANS.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you hear a track on the radio but don't catch the name of the artist or band afterward


----------



## fishstew

for just £3 a month you can slow down evolution in 3rd world nations. 

Damn we need the prime directive more than ever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My mum just came into the kitchen and said 'it's that time of year again' and gave me a bunch of Japanese snacks. Her coworker buys omiyage for her every year but she doesn't like the taste of most of that stuff so at this point she's just started giving me all the edible stuff.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm going to go drink my plastic cup full of snow and eat a bird on Tuesday. Yummy. My phone doesn't work, but there's no one to call. Remember that we are together in adversity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I'm going to end up like my dad, he left his country and in the end hasn't returned, so too my eldest bro, he left this city and I don't think he'll ever move back, if I ever move from here I don't think I'll move back either


----------



## cuppy

What's the point of having multiple images for one hairstyle if they're ALL FROM THE SAME ANGLE 

*looking at hair-cut examples online*


----------



## millenniumman75

I need a shower.


----------



## Barakiel

Nunuc said:


> edit.


Finnish sign language is hardcore. What other language can claim to have a letter so forbidden that it must be censored on SAS?


----------



## Nunuc

Barakiel said:


> Finnish sign language is hardcore. What other language can claim to have a letter so forbidden that it must be censored on SAS?


Oh ****, I forgot that pictures of "The Finger" are not allowed. Sorry mods, I'm stupid.
But yeah, I accidentally showed the middle finger to my wall when practicing signing my name. Actually I've done it many, many times these past couple of days. My brain just can't always tell the difference between my index finger and the middle one.


----------



## Charmander

Jetlag and major holiday blues.  I didn't have a great flight back either- the girl in front reclined her seat all the way back and the guy behind kept prodding his touchscreen the whole time.


----------



## Kevin001

Charmander said:


> Jetlag and major holiday blues.  I didn't have a great flight back either- the girl in front reclined her seat all the way back and the guy behind kept prodding his touchscreen the whole time.


Hmm that sucks but I'm glad you're back .


----------



## Charmander

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm that sucks but I'm glad you're back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! I miss Florida but I just need more time to adjust to being home.


----------



## 5trukture

i dont know what else to do...there's nothing available...quitting drugs wont chgane much


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finally decided to clarify and the cute gal from the bar next door's name is Carley not Caley, glad she was cool about my asking


----------



## FunkyFedoras

It started as a random thought: if I choose to go back to school, I might as well go abroad because why not? And it's cheaper! And it would be interesting. And different. Maybe even some adventure. 

But now I feel convinced. I feel convinced that I will make this happen. That I will end up going to school abroad even if it kills me. I feel so strongly about this in this moment that I know it will happen and that makes me so excited. Similarly to how I know I will join the peace corps and go abroad for that someday. I just know. Like how in 2014 I attended a meeting for a trip to India for 2015 that was going to be expensive and god only knows how I was going to get that money, but that day, after the meeting, I just knew. I knew I was going. I knew that one way or another, money be damned, I was going. And I went. And it was expensive but I went. And I feel that way again. I feel so, so strongly about going abroad to study. I've always wanted to do that, even before going to university for a 4 year degree, I wanted to go abroad and live and study. And I will this time. Hopefully I should get to that point in about 3 years in terms of requirements and testing, etc. I WANT TO GO.


----------



## KelsKels

When your brother in law busts into your house because he's high on meth and paranoid as hell. Sure whatever, make yourself at home. I'm just here on the Internet in my underwear. 

Yeah that's what I deal with.


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> When your brother in law busts into your house because he's high on meth and paranoid as hell. Sure whatever, make yourself at home. I'm just here on the Internet in my underwear.
> 
> Yeah that's what I deal with.


What the farrrrrrrk. Hopefully he doesn't hound you guys for money or anything to do with supporting his issue.


----------



## VanitysFiend

KelsKels said:


> When your brother in law busts into your house because he's high on meth and paranoid as hell. Sure whatever, make yourself at home. *I'm just here on the Internet in my underwear.*
> 
> Yeah that's what I deal with.


Really? Tell me more  (I'm joking...mostly)


----------



## Bawsome

What if we all just walked away from all the lies and began doing the things that really matter to us, what if we stopped agreeing to things that we see as pointless and meaningless and start accepting things that we love and can support, what if we found a way live true to our passions, what if if we all did it right this second, i wonder what kind of world we would walk into,


----------



## KelsKels

AussiePea said:


> What the farrrrrrrk. Hopefully he doesn't hound you guys for money or anything to do with supporting his issue.


Oh we're already paying $650 because his brother got high, got in a fight with his ex, and decided to call the cops on her in spite. My husband is the only person in his family with a job, so he had to bail her or else her 4 kids were going to get taken away. Then she never showed up for court, so we're slapped with a huge fine. Yeah, nightmare scenario, right? I was pissed he was going to bail her. Caused a huge fight and I didn't talk to him for a week. Now we're going to be broke since we can't really afford to pay the fine... But you know. Not my business since its his money.

I know you didn't ask for a rant... But yeah, I'm mad about it.


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> Oh we're already paying $650 because his brother got high, got in a fight with his ex, and decided to call the cops on her in spite. My husband is the only person in his family with a job, so he had to bail her or else her 4 kids were going to get taken away. Then she never showed up for court, so we're slapped with a huge fine. Yeah, nightmare scenario, right? I was pissed he was going to bail her. Caused a huge fight and I didn't talk to him for a week. Now we're going to be broke since we can't really afford to pay the fine... But you know. Not my business since its his money.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for a rant... But yeah, I'm mad about it.


Damn, that's a crappy situation. Guessing you guys have no plans to just move somewhere far far away? I hear Iceland is nice this time of year.


----------



## AllTheSame

Terrance Williams needs to revisit how to play junior hs football. What a ****** idiot. You single-handedly caused my team to lose today, because you were thinking about making a big play, being a hero, instead of doing your job on the football field. My 13 year old son plays football and he was laughing at your stupidity, your total incompetence. I hope they make you watch that film of yourself over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Strawberry kitkats are nice.


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> Strawberry kitkats are nice.


Whaaaaaaat? When did this happen?

You can't just throw out snack based half information like that when you know I am lurking around


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> Whaaaaaaat? When did this happen?
> 
> You can't just throw out snack based half information like that when you know I am lurking around


It didn't sadly  (not here anyway,) my mum's coworker is originally from Japan, and she goes back there every summer and buys my mum stuff, usually snacks. My mum doesn't like any of them so she's been giving them to me 

This is my first strawberry kitkat though, I've tried the green tea ones before and they're good too (but they're less strong and mostly just taste like the white chocolate ones with a subtle difference.)

*edit:* I was eating one right now and thought 'kinda tastes a bit like seaweed too.' And turns out it's seaweed and green tea lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Persephone The Dread said:


> It didn't sadly  (not here anyway,) my mum's coworker is originally from Japan, and she goes back there every summer and buys my mum stuff, usually snacks. My mum doesn't like any of them so she's been giving them to me
> 
> This is my first strawberry kitkat though, I've tried the green tea ones before and they're good too.




They sound like they would be very synthetic tasting (and thus delicious). Do they have them in that fake banana flavour as well?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

splendidbob said:


> They sound like they would be very synthetic tasting (and thus delicious). Do they have them in that fake banana flavour as well?


I had a look and it looks like they do (there's lots of different images and some seem slightly different,) here's what looks like a chunky one:









there are some in boxes for some reason, and some that look like normal chocolate bars instead of yellow toned which doesn't work as well.

They also have a strawberry cheesecake one =O I bet that's good


----------



## Andre

Persephone The Dread said:


> It didn't sadly  (not here anyway,) my mum's coworker is originally from Japan, and she goes back there every summer and buys my mum stuff, usually snacks. My mum doesn't like any of them so she's been giving them to me
> 
> This is my first strawberry kitkat though, I've tried the green tea ones before and they're good too (but they're less strong and mostly just taste like the white chocolate ones with a subtle difference.)
> 
> *edit:* I was eating one right now and thought 'kinda tastes a bit like seaweed too.' And turns out it's seaweed and green tea lol


But how much does it taste like green tea? And now they make them with seaweed too, interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rufus said:


> But how much does it taste like green tea? And now they make them with seaweed too, interesting.


Yeah not really tbh (although it's macha I think and I haven't tried that,) but they still taste nice lol. Also turns out it's not actually seaweed I just imagined that and then the internet lied to me. I'm a bit disappointed, and now want to try a pure seaweed kitkat.


----------



## Andre

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah not really tbh (although it's macha I think and I haven't tried that,) but they still taste nice lol. Also turns out it's not actually seaweed I just imagined that and then the internet lied to me. I'm a bit disappointed, and now want to try a pure seaweed kitkat.


I'm a green tea lover but I've never tried matcha either except in a can. It just tastes like sencha but stronger and less astringic. I would like to get some actual matcha powder but it's too expensive.


----------



## Charmander

American toilets are built weirdly. They're really low down and if in a public area, the gaps in between the cubicles and under the doors are gigantic.


----------



## crimeclub

$50 for one pair of scrubs for men? C'mon!! I should just shop in the female section and just show up to work wearing scrubs with flowers and rainbows.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> $50 for one pair of scrubs for men? C'mon!! I should just shop in the female section and just show up to work wearing scrubs with flowers and rainbows.


I approve of this plan.


----------



## crimeclub

Charmander said:


> American toilets are built weirdly. They're really low down and if in a public area, the gaps in between the cubicles and under the doors are gigantic.


Sitting lower is the more natural way for the body to drop a deuce, squatting is actually ideal, but yeah what's with the gaps between stall doors, also when will we adopt the bidet over here, dry toilet paper is crazy unsanitary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Busing home to 9 days off work! Hallelujah! Haha


----------



## Aribeth

Just re-watched Terminator 2: Judgment Day; haven't seen it since I was a kid. One of the best movies EVER!!!!

PS: I cried at the end :cry


----------



## rj2060

Why would garlic hurt vampires? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## eveningbat

So where is that plumber? The kitchen faucet is leaking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Aribeth said:


> Just re-watched Terminator 2: Judgment Day; haven't seen it since I was a kid. One of the best movies EVER!!!!


 I agree. I was probably about your age when I saw it the first time. I honestly thought it was gonna suck because sequels usually do. I just remember sitting there thinking "Wow!".

For me to be that blown away by it so soon after seeing the original (I saw it the first time it was shown on TV, I think) was just unbelievable. The original is still an awesome movie (when you consider it's time) but T2 just rules in every way.


----------



## crimeclub

I got my car back from the shop and it's somehow running worse, I can slam the gas pedal and it takes like 3 seconds to get going, did they replace the engine with a hamster wheel?


----------



## AussiePea

crimeclub said:


> I got my car back from the shop and it's somehow running worse, I can slam the gas pedal and it takes like 3 seconds to get going, did they replace the engine with a hamster wheel?


They should ave written a full list of the work they performed on the car. It could be an issue with the air filter, throttle body/MAP sensor or a fuel pressure issue. I'd be taking it back.


----------



## Nunuc

Found out that I can now do the Vulcan salute with my right hand. Couldn't before and still can't with my left hand. I think it's because I've been learning (Finnish) sign language and only used my dominant (right) hand to sign alphabets.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Aribeth said:


> Just re-watched Terminator 2: Judgment Day; haven't seen it since I was a kid. One of the best movies EVER!!!!
> 
> PS:* I cried at the end* :cry


Hahaha, me to. Last year I got to see T1 and T2 in a cinema and I can tell u a fair few people teared up at the end of T2 

Does everyone treat T2 as a kids movie despite it being a 15?

Can never make my mind up which directors cut of JCs I prefer, Aliens or T2...


----------



## kivi

I always find interesting things in my grandparents' fridge. They have rosin to chew like a gum and I chew it now but it's a bit annoying how it sticks to my teeth at first.


----------



## millenniumman75

Persephone The Dread said:


> I had a look and it looks like they do (there's lots of different images and some seem slightly different,) here's what looks like a chunky one:
> 
> They also have a strawberry cheesecake one =O I bet that's good


Now that's an interesting flavor!


----------



## millenniumman75

******************
** 140,000th Post!!! *
*****************


----------



## Nunuc

Hmm, my left pinky finger is more flexible than the right one.



millenniumman75 said:


> ******************
> ** 140,000th Post!!! *
> *****************


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can I mix nutella with cinnamon spread...?


----------



## Were

I like this quote about The Velvet Underground: "The first Velvet Underground album only sold 10,000 copies, but everyone who bought it formed a band."


----------



## KelsKels

Eyy, nice to see the mods took out the trash. I wonder if I'd get banned if I made a thread saying the patriarchy is the cause of all our problems and being a man is so much easier in society. Not that I think that, but I bet it would've stirred up much more drama.


----------



## ljubo

KelsKels said:


> Eyy, nice to see the mods took out the trash. I wonder if I'd get banned if I made a thread saying the patriarchy is the cause of all our problems and being a man is so much easier in society. Not that I think that, but I bet it would've stirred up much more drama.


Its not more eazy being a man. What makes you say that. Look at this forum for exemple, many guys have bad life.

Females and males have it equally bad, stop with the bigotry.


----------



## KelsKels

ljubo said:


> Its not more eazy being a man. What makes you say that. Look at this forum for exemple, many guys have bad life.
> 
> Females and males have it equally bad, stop with the bigotry.


Wow, didn't even have to make a fake thread! :lol :lol


----------



## ljubo

What.


----------



## fishstew

hmmm the wondering troll is on this thread too?


----------



## Sergio Santos

I feel lonely im an only child and i feel left out in many things especially activities trips i also sometimes dont care what people think of me but infact i do i just hide the fact that it doesnt affect me but in reality it does im tired of being depressed in my room without no one to talk to who would listen to me I have alot of things in my mind that are still inside that is hard for me to say but the only thing i wish is that i had someone a brother or a sister someone who would want to be with me I need to feel loved for once in my life.... 😢


----------



## KelsKels

ljubo said:


> What.





KelsKels said:


> Eyy, nice to see the mods took out the trash. I wonder if I'd get banned if I made a thread saying the patriarchy is the cause of all our problems and being a man is so much easier in society.
> 
> *Not that I think that*.


Here, I highlighted it for you. "Not that I think that" in this case means, I don't actually believe what I previously said. Which means that I don't actually think men cause all the problems in the world and I don't mean to undermine their struggle. I just think that if I said something reversely unfair like that it would've gotten deleted quicker and caused more of a stir. It already did after 30 seconds of posting it. Anything else I need to explain?


----------



## rdrr

Who remembers Reading Rainbow?


----------



## AussiePea

KelsKels said:


> Eyy, nice to see the mods took out the trash. I wonder if I'd get banned if I made a thread saying the patriarchy is the cause of all our problems and being a man is so much easier in society. Not that I think that, but I bet it would've stirred up much more drama.


I wonder if it was a previously banned member, wouldn't have surprised me.


----------



## KelsKels

AussiePea said:


> I wonder if it was a previously banned member, wouldn't have surprised me.


Who knows... I've heard it's happened before. There are a lot of angry bitter people out there though.


----------



## Charmander

Sergio Santos said:


> I feel lonely im an only child and i feel left out in many things especially activities trips i also sometimes dont care what people think of me but infact i do i just hide the fact that it doesnt affect me but in reality it does im tired of being depressed in my room without no one to talk to who would listen to me I have alot of things in my mind that are still inside that is hard for me to say but the only thing i wish is that i had someone a brother or a sister someone who would want to be with me I need to feel loved for once in my life.... &#128546;


Yeah being an only child as a teenager/young adult was/is very tough. I know that having siblings isn't everything- my mom has 5 and very few of them even speak to each other, but it would've been nice to have the option to have a relationship with someone other than parents and other family members.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so out of touch with my body, everything is out of whack...I need a mind, body, & soul realignment


----------



## Kevin001

I had no idea there was so many Hispanic people in Texas.....like the majority it looks like. Talk about culture shock.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This bourbon is remarkably smooth, good stuff!


----------



## cosmicslop

There's nothing like doing hiit until you want to throw up and then devouring some spicy-*** yangnyeom chicken while listening to Abba.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I'm all about extremes. When I try to do something it seems to be all or nothing. 
I need to remember "baby steps"! 

:tiptoe


----------



## KelsKels

I found it.. I found the most unintentionally cringey video ever.






Also, the British pronunciation of Neanderthal is the most irritating thing I've ever heard. To be fair though maybe it's just the way she says it.. I've only heard it said with an American accent. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope I won't get sick while running


----------



## yna

Uh-huh...instantly regret agreeing to this. :blank


----------



## Were

I was waking up around 6 p.m. but I had something to do yesterday so I reset my sleep schedule by not sleeping and I woke up at 6 a.m. today.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Wish I could rewind my life by 5 years....


----------



## bewareofyou

6am Sunday morning walks when it's raining are nice.


----------



## funnynihilist

bewareofyou said:


> 6am Sunday morning walks when it's raining are nice.


That does sound nice. Sometimes it's nice to walk in the rain.


----------



## calichick

I am very angry at this guy for what he did to me.


I already have bad enough anxiety, obsessive thoughts and self-doubts to deal with this sh*t and to make excuses on end for him.

Just the way it began is shameful enough, and I feel a sense of loathing within me everytime I think of the first 2 months.

I'm pissed, and I'm pissed at myself for letting my mind go to these places.

I told this guy to let me be more than one month ago and that that's what I wanted to which he seemed to be fine with at the time.

But out of the blue, 3 days ago, he texts me like nothing I said mattered at all, either that or he was desperate for an easy lay, and says he wants to show me that he's a good guy, etc.

It took me weeks to erase him from my mind. I was content with scoping the field and having fun with my friends, and being liability-free.

Why the hell would he do this? Has he no consideration for anybody but him? I despise him for breaking 'no contact' and making me even think about him for the past 3 days, which is 3 days more than he deserves.

I'm going to give him a piece of my mind right now and tell him to respectfully leave me alone.


----------



## KelsKels

Rami Maleks acceptance speech was great.. Shouting out to all the Elliot's out there. So awesome.


----------



## In The Shade

What am I going to eat before work today?

Hmmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, I broke my 20. Now I have a dollar to get a bag of miniature cookies!


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was interesting.


----------



## funnynihilist

aaaaaaaannnnnnndddddddd......1000


----------



## rdrr

Fry from Futurama and the M&M candy are the same voice.


----------



## Kevin001

I got asked if I was mixed again today....nothing new but this time someone said you look Italian......the f-ck? Lol.


----------



## Virgo

I'm highly considering getting a FaceBook again for art sharing purposes only... not sure if that's a good idea though... FaceBook was a bad factor in my life in the past due to feeling bad about myself, and I've been away from it for almost 7 years now I think. But, I feel like maybe I'll handle it more maturely at this point in life? Yet I'm still really uneasy about it for some reason..? Thoughts about FaceBook anyone?


----------



## Carolyne

Atheism said:


> I'm highly considering getting a FaceBook again for art sharing purposes only... not sure if that's a good idea though... FaceBook was a bad factor in my life in the past due to feeling bad about myself, and I've been away from it for almost 7 years now I think. But, I feel like maybe I'll handle it more maturely at this point in life? Yet I'm still really uneasy about it for some reason..? Thoughts about FaceBook anyone?


Why facebook, aren't there other sites actually built for that purpose, like tumblr and deviantart?


----------



## funnynihilist

Atheism said:


> I'm highly considering getting a FaceBook again for art sharing purposes only... not sure if that's a good idea though... FaceBook was a bad factor in my life in the past due to feeling bad about myself, and I've been away from it for almost 7 years now I think. But, I feel like maybe I'll handle it more maturely at this point in life? Yet I'm still really uneasy about it for some reason..? Thoughts about FaceBook anyone?


You are uneasy because deep inside you know that Farcebook is a data collection corporation that sees you as no more than a number to be monetized and manipulated.


----------



## Virgo

Carolyne said:


> Why facebook, aren't there other sites actually built for that purpose, like tumblr and deviantart?


I decided on FaceBook because most people have one, and it would be easy to share my art with people who have a real name and a face. So, it would be easier to get a following because I can ask anyone I know in real life to just follow me there. Tumblr I tried once... I don't know if I'm dumb or something but I really can't figure it out. I don't know how to market myself there. Plus, I know FaceBook somewhat well despite how many changes have been made -- I can still organize all my artwork in albums. DeviantArt... yes, yes I would use DeviantArt too. But not JUST DeviantArt. I definitely want to use FaceBook if I'm going to do this.

I'm also just scared to see people from high school. I'm a completely different person now but it was just such a traumatic experience for me. I feel like I'm brave enough to face that issue now but I also don't want to go that far back. I'm going to be using only part of my name as it is. But people will figure out who I am. I'm sure I'm overthinking this, though. I also wanted to share this with SAS once I got it done, but I feel like that would be a huge step. Then my name and face will, indeed, be connected to this site. I accept myself and I think I'm ready to do that, but it's still a big decision.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - this stuff just never ends!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bullet to the brain to make me sane


----------



## calichick

I'm kind of sad right now.

I found out yesterday that one of my close friends said some awful stuff about me behind my back to another girl who I'm getting pretty close with and she's jealous of that fact.

I feel sad that a grown woman can sill resort to petty antics and I never really fully trusted this girl to begin with because she's done some shady, self-centered things ever since I first met her but I've always seen the good in people.

And it's disheartening.

And then, I found out one of my good coworkers today is quitting.

And also, a guy I met recently actually has a girlfriend and it made me regret telling this other guy off. Even though I know they're probably both on the same playing field.

And why should I even trust men to begin with?

Just a cumulation of things, and feeling uncertain of the future but at the same time having a glimmer of what life could look like with a few modifications. I have some career opportunities in sight, and I'm actually feeling hopeful. I am always hopeful.


----------



## AllTheSame

@calichick It's ok to feel down oc, we all do sometimes. Just remember not every woman is a backstabber and not all guys are like that...are untrustworthy. (And I know you already know this). Try not to get too down, try to pick yourself up.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Cashel

Kevin001 said:


> I had no idea there was so many Hispanic people in Texas.....like the majority it looks like. Talk about culture shock.


More than a third. We're where the Tex meets the Mex.


----------



## AllTheSame

I was talking to a few guys and gals at our business lunch today, who are all Platinum members with at least one airline and one hotel chain. Ffs man. That only means one thing really you're away from home too much. I've only been doing this for a year but hotels are already getting old lol....

The "adventure" honeymoon phase hasn't gone away for me yet, not totally, but there are aspects to it that get old. Thank the gods my company does not do double occupancy and I get a room to myself.


----------



## Nunuc

Few months ago: "I should really get a new mouse because this cheap Gigabyte one is just bloody awful." 

*buys a new gaming mouse (Steelseries something-something, don't even remember the exact model anymore)*

Few months later (now): "I should probably take the "new" mouse out of it's package...well, I do it tomorrow...sure..I will"


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> @calichick It's ok to feel down oc, we all do sometimes. Just remember not every woman is a backstabber and not all guys are like that...are untrustworthy. (And I know you already know this). Try not to get too down, try to pick yourself up.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


I have faith.


----------



## noydb

**** everything.


----------



## millenniumman75

That extra hour of sleep this morning did wonders.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

today was such a waste of time


----------



## Carolyne

geraltofrivia said:


> today was such a waste of time


I'm wasting today and the last two days. I need to do something while I have this extra-time.


----------



## KelsKels

Does anyone else start to panic when they're talking to someone on the phone? Like where your heart starts racing and you're choking up? I rehearse what I'm going to say before I call because I know I'll freak out.. Then I start reciting it and keep the microphone far from my mouth in hopes they don't hear my breathing.. Then I struggle through keeping my voice even, when my heart feels like it's in my throat. Then after, I take a deep breath and everything is fine. Until the next call.

Every time I'm on a medication, I stop taking it because of side effects. I think I just need to stick with someone and ride it out.. Because living like this is too hard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KelsKels said:


> Does anyone else start to panic when they're talking to someone on the phone? Like where your heart starts racing and you're choking up? I rehearse what I'm going to say before I call because I know I'll freak out.. Then I start reciting it and keep the microphone far from my mouth in hopes they don't hear my breathing.. Then I struggle through keeping my voice even, when my heart feels like it's in my throat. Then after, I take a deep breath and everything is fine. Until the next call.


 No (I usually just don't answer the phone). But I had to go to the BMV for my knowledge test yesterday and I was completely freaking out inside. :lol

The good news is I didn't look like it. I probably looked bored. So I'm sitting there and trying to take that touchscreen test and was so nervous I kept missing the spot on the screen I was supposed to touch. :lol

I did pass though. Now I have to go and take the road test. Which I'm pretty sure I'm gonna fail. I cannot parallel park for sh1t and there's no way around it. My license has been expired for so long I have to do everything again. That's gonna suck. All of the years I have driven and I was never nervous at all doing anything in a car but I have never had to parallel park since I was 16. I never thought I'd have to do that crap again.

But yeah. If you have to go to the BMV and take that test, don't study the book they give you. Use the practice tests online. That's pretty much how I passed. The test I had to take wasn't nearly as hard as the online test. They try to confuse you with the online test and give you trick questions. The actual BMV test questions aren't trick questions. They're straightforward. Now if you don't actually know the answers, they're hard but they don't try to trick you.


----------



## Barakiel

I want to learn Libertango on my grandmother's accordion. It's my number one goal in life right now.


----------



## kivi

Annoying weather recently. I can't decide if I should close the window before sleeping or not. I tend to get sick during season changes, I hope I won't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"I'm broken, inherit your life, I'm broken"


----------



## kesker

Barakiel said:


> I want to learn Libertango on my grandmother's accordion. It's my number one goal in life right now.


haha! don't even think about not posting your version.


----------



## kesker

calichick said:


> I'm kind of sad right now.
> 
> I found out yesterday that one of my close friends said some awful stuff about me behind my back to another girl who I'm getting pretty close with and she's jealous of that fact.
> 
> I feel sad that a grown woman can sill resort to petty antics and I never really fully trusted this girl to begin with because she's done some shady, self-centered things ever since I first met her but I've always seen the good in people.
> 
> And it's disheartening.
> 
> And then, I found out one of my good coworkers today is quitting.
> 
> And also, a guy I met recently actually has a girlfriend and it made me regret telling this other guy off. Even though I know they're probably both on the same playing field.
> 
> And why should I even trust men to begin with?
> 
> Just a cumulation of things, and feeling uncertain of the future but at the same time having a glimmer of what life could look like with a few modifications. I have some career opportunities in sight, and I'm actually feeling hopeful. I am always hopeful.


well, then, you're getting hugs (and I don't give out hugs to just anybody....well, actually......but still.....you know I gots a soft spot for you ......:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## kivi

There's a champagne that has been staying in our glass cabinet for years. I've asked my parents to drink it a few times on my birthday, when I was little because I've always wanted to see a champagne spraying (I've never seen it in real life). I guess they just wanted to drink it with me though it still stands there. :lol


----------



## Nunuc

I'm going to become an uncle in couple of months, so that's something...


----------



## rdrr

wide awake since i went to bed at 8pm


----------



## BAH

Boom


----------



## Carolyne

I wish people would talk to me, I'm really bored.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's a method of teaching that equates to "destroy you to make you", the problem with it is half of people taught that way are just left destroyed


----------



## Carolyne

I really like Halsey. I also started listening to a bunch of new and less popular bands, thanks to youtube's recommendations. First to Eleven is really good, and they're so young still, I hope they keep getting better.


----------



## Nunuc

My cat, Ayumi, is pissed off or something again. My other cat, Sakura, wanted to just say hi to her and she's like _"**** off you little ****e!"_ and hits S on the face. And then she looks at me with a look that says _"...and what the **** are you staring at, human?!"_


----------



## yna

Honestly, I try so hard. But I just really don't seem to fit in with anyone. I don't belong anywhere I go.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am half-asleep, trying to work, and posting on SAS at the same time.


----------



## KelsKels

What do people who are green red colorblind do at a stop light?


I swear I'm not high.


----------



## BAH

Old..


----------



## millenniumman75

I just paid $40, by check, to the doctor who diagnosed me with a detached retina. If they used WindowsXP software to diagnose it, and get it wrong three doctors to one, then I should return the favor and pay the bill by check.


----------



## Carolyne

I need a new job, badly. My life is not turning out the way I hoped.


----------



## humblelulu

Feel both anxious/scared and also like a weight is off my shoulders at the same time. It's weird following my gut instinct for once, but also not knowing what the future holds


----------



## millenniumman75

Hurricane Matthew 150mph winds, down from 160.


----------



## Sergio Santos

Why does no one understand how I feel? I just wish I had someone to talk to..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really don't want to be sober right now


----------



## Dreaming1111

I have to have hope... or so I keep saying because without hope what else is there?


----------



## Kevin001

So who pays toll fees? Out state people have to? I hope not.


----------



## sometimeslonely

Why doesn't anyone understand? Why is it so hard for people to understand? And why is everyone so rude and judgemental?


----------



## Mc Borg

Carolyne said:


> I need a new job, badly. My life is not turning out the way I hoped.


I remember that book cover! I used to own that book as a kid.

My head feels weird.


----------



## Carolyne

Mc Borg said:


> I remember that book cover! I used to own that book as a kid.
> 
> My head feels weird.


Yeah, it was a very memorable book.


----------



## ShadowOne

you watch one cat video..then u get recommended cat videos, which you have to watch..next thing you know your youtube history is 90% cat videos


----------



## millenniumman75

So the upper level low is moving out from my area - it's about time.


----------



## MikeTeck

Its been rainy/cloudy for 3 straight days. Wish the sun would come out some.


----------



## millenniumman75

*Post #140,666 :evil :lol*


----------



## KelsKels

All rt is talking about is freakin destiny. Like uuuugh I so don't care. It's all off topic and the patch have been about. Even in other LPs they're constantly talking about it. I don't even know anyone else that's playing rise of iron. I never cared about it, and my husband only played it for about a month. It seems that destiny is just a pay pay and pay for dlc and just grind grind grind. I mean I guess you can say that about lots of games.. But it just doesn't look at all deep enough to be worth all the money and time spent. I guess it's just not my kind of game but I feel like I'm allowed to complain about it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Another week.


----------



## Aribeth

I just dreamed that I was Trump's secretary lmao. Then they were showing on TV how most states were voting for him and I was getting really excited haha.


----------



## millenniumman75

I managed to avoid having breakfast today. I will be eating lunch in about ten minutes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could be a horrid and vile person and command more respect than I do now as a timid, depression, social retard


----------



## ShadowOne

i probably shouldnt test hot food with my tongue

not my best moment


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

:rain <---- this is pretty much how my brain felt all day.


----------



## Mc Borg

Dove's raspberry sorbet ice cream bars are the best thing ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

Heh 2am - time to get ready for bed.


----------



## Virgo

Sometimes I want to be at the top of the world and feel like I can do anything... be a leader, get into any school I want, have a great career, and a busy lifestyle. Other times, I want to bring my dog back from the dead, sleep in bed with her all day long, and have no responsibilities or anything worthwhile about me.


----------



## rdrr

Haven't listened to ASMR in a long while.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I have spent years of my life trying to be an extroverted social butterfly. It took me years to figure out that I was an introvert. I can have two conversations a week and feel full. But if I miss out on those conversations I start to feel lonely. Hence the reason why I am posting here tonight. This is kind of like a surrogate conversation.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Haven't listened to ASMR in a long while.


noticed you were gone....wondered if you were okay. glad you are okay, lol.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I hope I get more motivated tomorrow...


----------



## rdrr

nopersonoperating said:


> noticed you were gone....wondered if you were okay. glad you are okay, lol.


i see you changed your username... thanks, im alright. just taking it day by day.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

:rain


----------



## Glycerin

Not so random, but I don't want to go to work.


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes I wonder about prolific posters on here who claim to have a full-time job. Where do they find the time and energy to post so much?


----------



## Mancman

Filled in a job application form....feel sick and like I'm tripping....if only things weren't so bad I could laugh....;-((


----------



## millenniumman75

Friday. My palm tree is still outside in the sun, while it is warm enough.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Im absolutely elated to attend the Flea Market tomorrow. I hope to find some neat objects for my room perhaps...


----------



## Humesday

This thread should be called "Post Your Passive Aggressive Comments About Other Posters"


----------



## InfamousD

The Galactic Empire has won... for now.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow. Have you ever had someone at work be passive-aggressive, and so sneaky that they went around the rules to try to provoke a reaction out of you? Believe it or not, there are people that do that lmao. Yep. I'm glad I don't work around people like that. That...you know, try to sabotage someone, try to throw a wrench in the gears. The funniest thing about it is...lmao, they think they're being clever, under the radar while they're doing it and they usually end up labeling themselves. So. They end up ****** themselves. Good luck from here on out lmao.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to my favorite restaurant Chipotle today and found that they have an unexpected new menu item -- chorizo. I tried it on a bowl and liked it, although it felt a tad "heavier" than their other items by the time I finished my meal. It's also probably worse for you. Afterwards I looked online and found several reviews that bashed it, saying that it's "not like real chorizo," that it doesn't have the exact consistency and flavor people associate with chorizo. So what? Are all hamburgers and pizza made the same? Is "chorizo" somehow precious and special because it comes from a non-white culture? If it were called "John Anderson Sausage" instead of "chorizo," and were a recipe that originated in upstate New York, I doubt critics would be so picky. At any rate, it's pretty tasty. Try it out.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Holy ****, this anime has a long name.


----------



## Mur

This Sunday is going to be really interesting.


----------



## millenniumman75

My brain hurts.


----------



## Carolyne

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Dreaming1111

The circle of life..... in my case I keep going in circles never getting anywhere..... Ack! :bash


----------



## KelsKels

AllTheSame said:


> Wow. Have you ever had someone at work be passive-aggressive, and so sneaky that they went around the rules to try to provoke a reaction out of you? Believe it or not, there are people that do that lmao. Yep. I'm glad I don't work around people like that. That...you know, try to sabotage someone, try to throw a wrench in the gears. The funniest thing about it is...lmao, they think they're being clever, under the radar while they're doing it and they usually end up labeling themselves. So. They end up ****** themselves. Good luck from here on out lmao.


Ugh yes.. try working in a salon with 8 other women all under 30. But seriously, sounds like it didn't affect you so that's good. Work environments can be hell if you have to deal with cliques and drama and politics.

Really not looking forward to starting again on Sunday... but I need the money. Just gotta get on that grind and pay off some bills. I keep stressing about it though.


----------



## AllTheSame

KelsKels said:


> Ugh yes.. try working in a salon with 8 other women all under 30. But seriously, sounds like it didn't affect you so that's good. Work environments can be hell if you have to deal with cliques and drama and politics.
> 
> Really not looking forward to starting again on Sunday... but I need the money. Just gotta get on that grind and pay off some bills. I keep stressing about it though.


Much respect.....I seriously could not do that. There is no way, no way in hell I could do that. The drama in this forum is actually a lot worse than that sometimes lmao.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wrote the outline for a nice jazz trio or quartet peace tonight


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I think I can say with confidence that I have found it.
I've found the label that describes me, beautifully, to a tee.

Schizotypal personality disorder.

It really is a rather beautiful label. Described in the DSM-5 as a "pervasive pattern of social and interpersonal deficits marked by acute discomfort with, and reduced capacity for, close relationships as well as by cognitive or perceptual distortions and eccentricities of behavior, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts."

It describes my supernatural-based paranoia; my persistent feelings of having my mind read. It justifies my lack of emotion AND my inappropriate emotional responses. It tells me that I am not alone in having an 'odd style of speech', and what are described by my various counselors/therapists as "very unusual thoughts and ideas".

I used to think I had AvPD, but the thing about that disorder is that it denotes a deeply ingrained hatred of the self. I'm not like that.


----------



## Carolyne

So now we get rid of the sixth amendment? I want to see a Trump supporter's version of the constitution, how many red markings must there be in there!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm not gonna go to the doctor. It's just a cold. Just.. a... *coughs his guts out*


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 141,000th Post *
****************


----------



## Sergio Santos

I think the best solution to my problem is ending it all


----------



## millenniumman75

It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Charmander

When the fire alarm goes off in the library as soon as you've sat down...


----------



## PrincessV

charmander said:


> when the fire alarm goes off in the library as soon as you've sat down...


lol :d


----------



## PrincessV

..... I have an essay to do..... I procrastinated... kill me..... now....


----------



## tehuti88

I wonder if I can put together a largish bookshelf by myself. It says two people recommended, but I don't want to bother my dad with it. :/


----------



## ZombieIcecream

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I can put together a largish bookshelf by myself. It says two people recommended, but I don't want to bother my dad with it. :/


Unless you are very strong in muscle, I highly suggest that you ask them to help. Years ago, I attempted to assemble the very same piece of furniture that you described and almost threw my back out. Plus I never received all of the pieces. !. Although now I'm quite stronger, I still won't bother with such tasks. I have an abundance of new furniture sitting around and will hire servicemen when I get the chance...


----------



## millenniumman75

Who are you? :lol


----------



## Mc Borg

millenniumman75 said:


> Who are you? :lol


Are you talking to me? :um


----------



## millenniumman75

Mc Borg said:


> Are you talking to me? :um


Nope - it was an empty general question :lol.


----------



## greentea33

tehuti88 said:


> I wonder if I can put together a largish bookshelf by myself. It says two people recommended, but I don't want to bother my dad with it. :/


I put together a big thing like that once when I was a teenager and alone for the weekend. Like nearly everything I do that has directions I didn't think I'd be able to do it. But I did and it turned out pretty nice. I think I remember my wrists being sore from all the screws I screwed in.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I've put all sort of different furniture together by myself. :banana


----------



## AllTheSame

Dreamy1111 said:


> I've put all sort of different furniture together by myself. :banana


Lol I have too.

I have three kids so there is no toy, nothing I really cannot assemble anymore. And yeah, it does help to read directions sometimes lol.

I know every part there is pretty much on a lawnmower. I can replace a garbage disposal. Build a deck, build a fence. Landscape an entire front and backyard. Install a ceiling fan. Yes, I've been married lmao. All this comes with being married for 18 years, and having three kids lol.

I think I can also do basic car repairs. I want to learn how to do brakes, and get the tools, Idk how to do that yet. I can do basic maintenance and replace an alternator or a radiator, basic stuff like that, major repairs, nope I'm lost.


----------



## Crisigv

For such a loud world, it's pretty quiet and lonely around here. :sigh


----------



## kivi

I have to learn Coptic stitch binding to make a few sketchbooks.


----------



## noydb

ughhhhhhhh fgsigh h


----------



## ShadowOne

woops


----------



## eveningbat

Dreamy1111 said:


> I've put all sort of different furniture together by myself. :banana


Congrats! I also sometimes have to do male work about the house, like moving furniture etc., because I am single an there is nobody to help.  But it is great you can align various pieces of furniture anyway.


----------



## AFoundLady

If I had the power to turn back 19 years,
I wouldn't want to be born in this world, ever.
All the misery that lingers 
The melancholy that has become a part of my existence
The war of words thundering around 
Back and forth, back and forth
I am seeking for solace
A place to call as home
An arm that I can wrap myself in 
And feel secure and loved
But that is likely never happening
If I had the power to turn back 19 years
Maybe I would have escaped from this agony.
Maybe I would have been happier


----------



## Carolyne

My dad intends to vote for Trump just to "get back at" the media for trying to tell him who to vote for. He seems to not have considered that the media isn't reporting so much more negative about Trump because of bias, but because Trump is just that awful of a candidate compared to Clinton. I suspect that's not really true and is just his excuse to justify his vote since he's always voted Republican but this time they have such an awful candidate. It upsets me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Carolyne said:


> My dad intends to vote for Trump just to "get back at" the media for trying to tell him who to vote for. He seems to not have considered that the media isn't reporting so much more negative about Trump because of bias, but because Trump is just that awful of a candidate compared to Clinton. I suspect that's not really true and is just his excuse to justify his vote since he's always voted Republican but this time they have such an awful candidate. It upsets me.


She has too much corruption around her. She can't be trusted. That goes further back than any of Trump's issues.


----------



## Carolyne

millenniumman75 said:


> She has too much corruption around her. She can't be trusted. That goes further back than any of Trump's issues.


blah blah blah I don't care. I'm venting about how much it upsets me that my dad is voting for Trump. Even some of the most disgusting Republican bigots have decided he's gone too far but it's not enough to sway my dad, so what does that say about him, what does that mean he thinks of me. To think, I was actually trying to work up the courage to come out to my parents a few weeks ago, that's not going to happen now.


----------



## calichick

Date #4.




Hm....this guy seems pretty into me.

Some things went a little south yesterday when I was teasing him in bed though because he was tired and had a bad day and he got a tiny bit angry with me and turned on all the lights and just went about his business in the kitchen....

Awkward.

We ended up having sex two times, it was actually incredibly nice. And this morning, he was telling me that I should leave some of my toiletries in the bathroom for next time...

That constitutes a relationship....right? :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm I am 60% April Ludgate...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also lol'd:










*spends next hour watching parks and rec clips*






:haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The girl I'm seeing just adopted a husky puppy. In other news, probably getting married soon.


----------



## millenniumman75

I just painted my mailbox stand again - I did it last year, too. I think the rain wore off the paint over the last year. My brass-painted house numbers looked good until I chipped it off when pulling them out of the stand.


----------



## Crisigv

If you're feeling lonely, just dim the lights and put on a horror movie. After a while, it won't feel like you're alone anymore. :lol


----------



## PrincessV

^ LOL. That sounds like a lot of fun. You won't feel alone because there will be monsters creepin.

Alright so, I've finally come to the conclusion that this person doesn't care about me, and I AM FREE.  woohoo. They showed me with their actions that they couldn't care less, and I can finally accept it and move the **** on. I feel like a huge boulder has lifted off of me. I really recommend for anyone to let out their actual feelings. See how someone treats you and determine if they actually give a rats bum about you.


----------



## calichick

I'm going to ghost the guy I've been seeing because I can't handle his bullsh*t.

I will stop responding to him effective immediately.

I don't trust him nor do I see us working out long-term.

He was fun for awhile but sacrificing my ideals is not worth it just to get some d*** at the end of the day.

Operation Cold Turkey.


----------



## noydb

When's it going to be my turn? Oh, what's that? _Never_? Oh ok.


----------



## millenniumman75

calichick said:


> I'm going to ghost the guy I've been seeing because I can't handle his bullsh*t.
> 
> I will stop responding to him effective immediately.
> 
> I don't trust him nor do I see us working out long-term.
> 
> He was fun for awhile but sacrificing my ideals is not worth it just to get some d*** at the end of the day.
> 
> Operation Cold Turkey.


This is why a lot of guys are afraid to ask girls out. Not only did this happen, but in one phone call I made about Physics lad partners, and I don't use the phone very often, I heard her friends making comments about me and laughing in the background. It was among the meanest things I had ever seen. I can understand them saying stuff to my face, which is inappropriate, but to be nice to my face and make comments loud enough to hear.....reprehensible.


----------



## calichick

millenniumman75 said:


> This is why a lot of guys are afraid to ask girls out. Not only did this happen, but in one phone call I made about Physics lad partners, and I don't use the phone very often, I heard her friends making comments about me and laughing in the background. It was among the meanest things I had ever seen. I can understand them saying stuff to my face, which is inappropriate, but to be nice to my face and make comments loud enough to hear.....reprehensible.


This is not exactly ghosting someone.

I will not return his texts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My school's formal (Australian prom) is coming up in 5 weeks. Of course, I don't have a date, lol. It doesn't even seem sad to me. I'm well past the point of desensitization to things like that.

Regardless, I almost feel like I want to go. I'd certainly be more coerced if I was secured the promise of a before/after party in which I can at least have fun by getting ****faced on whatever alcohol I can find for free or cheap. Honestly, I'm willing to go to a party being hosted by someone I hate if it means I can mooch off 'em like the broke-*** depressed loner kid I am. Who knows, maybe I'd become sociable enough to convince people that I'm not an empty vessel of flesh & bone; that I actually have a soul.

I think it'd be fun. Socialize, make fun of people, maybe kiss my crush if reduced inhibitions allow it....

I think I'm on the path to becoming an alcoholic.


----------



## millenniumman75

calichick said:


> This is not exactly ghosting someone.
> 
> I will not return his texts.


It's bad enough to have a name for it. :no


----------



## Kevin001

Its probably about time I made a new youtube video.


----------



## calichick

I've broken up with this guy 3 separate times.


I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## funnynihilist

calichick said:


> I've broken up with this guy 3 separate times.
> 
> .


I have someone like that also(woman). Sometimes the chemistry is thick but the personality is like sandpaper...


----------



## Kevin001

How am I going to improve my driving if I can't even drive when I want....whatever.



calichick said:


> I've broken up with this guy 3 separate times.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing.


You're in love maybe? :stu


----------



## greentea33

Sometimes I really think two people just cannot get along. I had someone I liked but fought with constantly.

Now that I look back on it some of it was actually kind of funny but it definitely wasn't at the time.

He would say, you are bipolar and then I would say, no you are bipolar.
Try getting some help.....no you try getting some help.

We both had major major issues.lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Today I stood in line, ready to order the precise same thing I order every Monday: a small decaf latte and a cheese and tomato toastie. So I wait and my number is called, I collect my order only to sit down and realise that they put dirty HAM on my sandwich, rendering it unfit for human consumption. I re-join the queue which is now 4 people long and by the time the problem is rectified 20 minutes of my 30 minute lunch break are gone forever.

The lady who fixed it handed me the new one and apologised profusely, to which I responded, "Just wait until my father hears about this".


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to watch Dead Silence and other horror movies, I only got a week left....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

When did video games and tv shows get added to the about me section? I need notification when changes get made....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> When did video games and tv shows get added to the about me section? I need notification when changes get made....ugh.


Yeah, I mean really.

Mario: "I am a plumber who likes parkour, eating mushrooms and psychedelic herbs, and jumping on things"

MM75: "Welcome, Mario! "

PacMan: "I have an eating disorder"

MM75: "Welcome, PacMan! "

:lol


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm watching the fall classic, and wow...lots of missed opportunities for the Cubbies. Ffs. Bases loaded with no outs, and you don't score one run? Seriously? Do the opportunities get any better than that? Miller was lights out though. I'm not a Cubs fan but am kind of rooting for them. Though I usually go for the underdog if it's not one of my teams, and both the Cubbies and the Indians are underdogs. Should be an interesting series.


----------



## bad baby




----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


>


I've often longed to visit a gopher museum but, alas, there are none close to me. :roll


----------



## JustThisGuy

California LoOove. :grin2:



noydb said:


> When's it going to be my turn? Oh, what's that? _Never_? Oh ok.


Ask him. Gets him to acknowledge to prioritize you, can be a turn on to be asked and to ask, and you find out his convictions with your relationship (or whatever you have going on).


----------



## KelsKels

God I love YouTube. I just love watching people do stupid sh**. Apparently staying the night at a public place after they close is a thing. I've just been watching videos of people doing dumb stuff all night. So entertaining.

Yes... I know, I'm not very mature. Meh.


----------



## noydb

JustThisGuy said:


> Ask him. Gets him to acknowledge to prioritize you, can be a turn on to be asked and to ask, and you find out his convictions with your relationship (or whatever you have going on).


Wasn't anything to do with a specific guy.  Unless by 'him' you meant like God or something. I think I meant my turn to be normal and have the normal things 25 year olds have including but certainly not limited to a relationship. Like respect and a decent job and a social life and a supportive family. At least I think so, I can't remember exactly what I was thinking when I wrote that.


----------



## JustThisGuy

noydb said:


> Wasn't anything to do with a specific guy.  Unless by 'him' you meant like God or something. I think I meant my turn to be normal and have the normal things 25 year olds have including but certainly not limited to a relationship. Like respect and a decent job and a social life and a supportive family. At least I think so, I can't remember exactly what I was thinking when I wrote that.


Oh, sorry. I took that as your significant other wasn't giving and only taking.

....


----------



## millenniumman75

Top priority this evening: relax.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My skin is reacting to something, I need to see a doctor or a dermatologist


----------



## calichick

I'm kinda f***ing PISSED because the guy I've been seeing/f***ing for over a month invited me to a big Halloween event that he's going to with his friends...THREE days before the actual event and it's sold out!!!!

I'm like what the f***? Don't even bring it up if you're going to bait it and it's not even available because you just informed me last minute....


I'm so pissed and I already had plans to begin with.

Like I'm just over it....I'm over it and dating anxiety and feeling helpless and out of control.

And we saw each other yesterday, and UGH, why is this bugging me so much? I just want to hide under the covers and not give a f*** about a man.


I wasn't cut out for dating, everything about anything does not come natural to me.

I did not f***ing bargain for this, I'm so so so so so so so so just wanting to cut him loose. Why the hell must he bother me like so, I'm not cut out for comittment and I've no idea what his intentions are....and why he's pursuing me......


I don't get it completely, I just feel like everything is fine when it's casual with little expectations and I have no anxiety- even when I don't feel tied down to him, and the moment he starts smothering me either with affection or attention I act out and go crazy. 

I'm having a really hard time. Just need to vent my frustrations.


----------



## Barakiel

I've been on SAS for so long I forgot how double posting is treated like an unforgivable breach of etiquette on most forums.


----------



## Barakiel

:dd


----------



## Spindrift

Barkevious Mingo is the GOAT of name-based fantasy football leagues. 

Although, his brother, Hughtavious, would give him a run if he ever got into the sport.


----------



## bad baby

kesker said:


> I've often longed to visit a gopher museum but, alas, there are none close to me. :roll


Yea and I ran into that British comedian, Richard whatshisface y'know the dude with the afro and the hipster glasses. They were filming in the museum and I shared an elevator with one of the crew, had a brief chat, but she looked extremely stressed out and I didn't want to impose by asking too many questions. Oh well. Watch for me on TV over Xmas folks!! (*•ω•)/


----------



## Virgo

The other day, I knowingly pulled out in front of someone and nearly killed us because I somehow knew he was going to move out of the way and I didn't care. #JerseyDriver

In all seriousness though I felt really bad about it. At the time, I felt like a complete zombie doing it. In that very moment I just completely lost all feeling or care in the world and I wasn't scared or anything. I felt super bad about it afterwards though.

Hmmm oh well else. @naes is a cutie ^_^


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> The other day, I knowingly pulled out in front of someone and nearly killed us because I somehow knew he was going to move out of the way and I didn't care. #JerseyDriver
> 
> In all seriousness though I felt really bad about it. At the time, I felt like a complete zombie doing it. In that very moment I just completely lost all feeling or care in the world and I wasn't scared or anything. I felt super bad about it afterwards though.
> 
> Hmmm oh well else. @naes is a cutie ^_^


LOL! Don't go getting yourself in any accidents crazy girl! Especially not with that nice @zz car!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just realised I have glitter all over my hand. Every other person in the crowd came heavily glittered. Wait did I eat some when I ate that toast? Oh well. Glitter's nutritious right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just realised I have glitter all over my hand. Every other person in the crowd came heavily glittered. Wait did I eat some when I ate that toast? Oh well. Glitter's nutritious right?


 It's known to make your kidneys sparkle.


----------



## PrincessV

Can things be any more boring?


----------



## funnynihilist

PrincessV said:


> Can things be any more boring?


Jinx!...when I was scrolling down this page, before I saw your post, I was going to post about how bored I am with everything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's known to make your kidneys sparkle.


Cool, as long as it doesn't make my lungs sparkle. That's too much sparkle.


----------



## PrincessV

funnynihilist said:


> Jinx!...when I was scrolling down this page, before I saw your post, I was going to post about how bored I am with everything.


THANK GOODNESS I'm not the only one! Phew! 

Seriously, I'm so bored... with life... with everything. I think I'm going to do something out of the ordinary for me... like take a night jog... naked.


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> Cool, as long as it doesn't make my lungs sparkle. That's too much sparkle.


It may make your turds sparkle. I've heard that certain celebrities have paid good money to achieve that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

funnynihilist said:


> It may make your turds sparkle. I've heard that certain celebrities have paid good money to achieve that.


I will have to look closely and see (not really though.)


----------



## SomeTosser

Eating glitter is useless. If you want your dookie to twinkle you need to sprinkle diamonds on your food.


----------



## SomeTosser

Uhh... if you read the previous page my post wont looks so bad. I swear... :um


----------



## funnynihilist

PrincessV said:


> THANK GOODNESS I'm not the only one! Phew!
> 
> Seriously, I'm so bored... with life... with everything. I think I'm going to do something out of the ordinary for me... like take a night jog... naked.


Just don't end up taking a ride in the back of a police car...naked...lol

I'm so bored that I'm actually bored with thinking about my chronic boredom...


----------



## PrincessV

funnynihilist said:


> Just don't end up taking a ride in the back of a police car...naked...lol
> 
> I'm so bored that I'm actually bored with thinking about my chronic boredom...


Thanks for the concern.

And -hugs-


----------



## funnynihilist

Persephone The Dread said:


> I will have to look closely and see (not really though.)


Don't look too closely:serious:


----------



## naes

PrincessV said:


> THANK GOODNESS I'm not the only one! Phew!
> 
> Seriously, I'm so bored... with life... with everything. I think I'm going to do something out of the ordinary for me... like take a night jog... naked.


looool.


----------



## naes

KelsKels said:


> God I love YouTube. I just love watching people do stupid sh**. Apparently staying the night at a public place after they close is a thing. I've just been watching videos of people doing dumb stuff all night. So entertaining.
> 
> Yes... I know, I'm not very mature. Meh.


lol i love ur sig xD


----------



## naes

calichick said:


> I'm kinda f***ing PISSED because the guy I've been seeing/f***ing for over a month invited me to a big Halloween event that he's going to with his friends...THREE days before the actual event and it's sold out!!!!
> 
> I'm like what the f***? Don't even bring it up if you're going to bait it and it's not even available because you just informed me last minute....
> 
> I'm so pissed and I already had plans to begin with.
> 
> Like I'm just over it....I'm over it and dating anxiety and feeling helpless and out of control.
> 
> And we saw each other yesterday, and UGH, why is this bugging me so much? I just want to hide under the covers and not give a f*** about a man.
> 
> I wasn't cut out for dating, everything about anything does not come natural to me.
> 
> I did not f***ing bargain for this, I'm so so so so so so so so just wanting to cut him loose. Why the hell must he bother me like so, I'm not cut out for comittment and I've no idea what his intentions are....and why he's pursuing me......
> 
> I don't get it completely, I just feel like everything is fine when it's casual with little expectations and I have no anxiety- even when I don't feel tied down to him, and the moment he starts smothering me either with affection or attention I act out and go crazy.
> 
> I'm having a really hard time. Just need to vent my frustrations.


That sucks :/


----------



## naes

My random thought of the day...Hoopla is a really fun word to say. Hoopla. Hooplaaa. HOOOPLAAA. xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Cool, as long as it doesn't make my lungs sparkle. That's too much sparkle.





funnynihilist said:


> It may make your turds sparkle. I've heard that certain celebrities have paid good money to achieve that.





Persephone The Dread said:


> I will have to look closely and see (not really though.)


 :lol

Watch out. This is one of the many first signs of hypochondria (or however it's spelt). It always starts with thinking way too much about bodily functions. That leads to looking things up and reading about horrible diseases and seeing photos of people who fell victim to them. Years ago, I was absolutely convinced that I had terminal cancer.


----------



## Mc Borg

I wonder how many people actually listen to music from the "what are you listening to?" threads or if we're all just posting links for no reason. lol

I listen to a few here and there, which is dependent on the user/video thumbnail/comments made, but overall I haven't listened to much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Mc Borg said:


> I wonder how many people actually listen to music from the "what are you listening to?" threads or if we're all just posting links for no reason. lol
> 
> I listen to a few here and there, which is dependent on the user/video thumbnail/comments made, but overall I haven't listened to much.


 I have only ever gotten one or two replies so either people hate my taste in music or they just don't feel the need to respond. I usually don't listen to any unless I know the song. I don't like most music so it doesn't do me much good to listen to everything I see posted.


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> I wonder how many people actually listen to music from the "what are you listening to?" threads or if we're all just posting links for no reason. lol
> 
> I listen to a few here and there, which is dependent on the user/video thumbnail/comments made, but overall I haven't listened to much.


I was just listening to a couple on there (including yours, I like Tame Impala).


----------



## calichick

My friend gave me a verbal beating yesterday because she loathes the fact that I'm so shy and thinks anxiety is a cop out and I can approach random people if I really wanted to. She doesn't understand why I have such low confidence with the way I look and says if she looked like me she'd be hitting on every guy.

I told her, honey, do you think having anxiety since the age of 2 is a cop out ? Do you think because my brain, my inhibitions are slightly different than the average person that I can just tell myself to think/act a certain way in an instant?


She doesn't approve of the guy I've been dating either. She thinks I can do much better.

I don't know what to think. He's made me feel like no man has made me feel before. I think it's partially a miracle that I'd even be able to be typing this sentence. I'm quite a simple girl who likes to be in good company, and likes to be liked and appreciated.

I've never experienced intimacy with a man before this guy so I don't think my friend quite understands what this means to me at this moment.

I think she is content being single at this moment, but I am not. And I've got a lot going for me, and hopes and interests and passions and I don't give w f*** but if this guy doesn't work out, I'll move right on to looking for the next one because i want companionship. If she wants to isolate herself forever for the dawn of time, she can, but in the meantime, I'll be pursuing my needs.


----------



## millenniumman75

KelsKels said:


> God I love YouTube. I just love watching people do stupid sh**. Apparently staying the night at a public place after they close is a thing. I've just been watching videos of people doing dumb stuff all night. So entertaining.
> 
> Yes... I know, I'm not very mature. Meh.


I have a fear of that actually.

There was an episode of the Twilight Zone where a lady found herself in that situation. She was running around a department store all night until she was confronted by a mannequin. As it turned out, the lady WAS a mannequin who had returned to "turn in" her life status so another mannequin could come to life....for a month.

It was scary, then sad.



naes said:


> lol i love ur sig xD


:spit very unexpected :lol


----------



## KelsKels

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a fear of that actually.
> 
> There was an episode of the Twilight Zone where a lady found herself in that situation. She was running around a department store all night until she was confronted by a mannequin. As it turned out, the lady WAS a mannequin who had returned to "turn in" her life status so another mannequin could come to life....for a month.
> 
> It was scary, then sad.
> 
> :spit very unexpected :lol


Man I haven't watched the Twilight Zone in a long tjme. I wonder if there's still marathons on new years eve. I use to always stay in every new years and watch it every year and mope because I didnt have any parties to go to. I don't think I've seen that episode but it sounds good.

And yeah, it's just stupid immature humor. Nothing that I'd want a leader of our nation to say.. but I thought it wold be amusing to poke fun at the idiot that is drumpf.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> I wonder how many people actually listen to music from the "what are you listening to?" threads or if we're all just posting links for no reason. lol
> 
> I listen to a few here and there, which is dependent on the user/video thumbnail/comments made, but overall I haven't listened to much.


Lol, I wonder how many people actually listen to music from the "Any Techno heads on here?", propably no one expect me or 1% of the forum haha.
This thread is my Techno bookmark btw lol.


----------



## calichick

So I've been dating a guy for the past maybe 5 weeks. A lot of my friends don't approve of him but he makes me feel special and I've never had something let alone someone quite in my life like this.


Anyways, out of my own trust issues, I've been trying to decide if this guy has only viewed me as a hook-up for casual dating/sex because I've done it with him quite a few times and out of my lack of dating experience, this would probably be a no no in most relationships' evolution.

Yesterday, we were eating dinner and sipping on some alcohol and he's sitting right next to me and mentioning that I always tell the truth when I've had a few glasses. He then proceeds to ask me what I'm looking for out of this, and I get nervous and giggle our conversation off.

I told him earlier in the evening that I had met multiple men over the weekend, in particular one man who was going to help me with something.


----------



## PrincessV

Someone is smoking weed in my house. I can smell it. Lol. How odd. I want some. ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
* 142,000th Post! *
*****************


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

PrincessV said:


> Someone is smoking weed in my house. I can smell it. Lol. How odd. I want some. ^_^


How dare they not offer any to the princess? You can come over and I'll twist one up with these strawberry papers. Dey so cute, white with little strawberries printed all over it, smells good too. Too bad they actually don't burn well, lmao. All looks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

"The worst feeling is pretending you don't care about something, when really it's all you seem to think about."

No author??? Well someone is obsessive anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I have enough to pay bills without having to transfer from my savings! :banana


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

That podcast between Charles Eisenstein and Rupert Sheldrake discussing the foundational basis of scientific orthodoxy and the facade of dogmatic objectivity that characterises it is something to be reckoned with. 

Also, Rupert Sheldrake reminds me of an ex partner's father, who I liked very much. It must be the south British accent; highly educated and astute. Except Rupert explores a very different realm of intellectual enquiry-- one that does not adhere to an established way of thinking. He asks the questions that need to be asked about our understanding of consciousness, agency and the systems and interactions of said systems which come to form the world around us and that we are simultaneously immersed in and interacting with ourselves. Highly recommended listening.


----------



## BAH

Got to get it together yo


----------



## Mc Borg

hesitation marks said:


> That podcast between Charles Eisenstein and Rupert Sheldrake discussing the foundational basis of scientific orthodoxy and the facade of dogmatic objectivity that characterises it is something to be reckoned with.
> 
> Also, Rupert Sheldrake reminds me of an ex partner's father, who I liked very much. It must be the south British accent; highly educated and astute. Except Rupert explores a very different realm of intellectual enquiry-- one that does not adhere to an established way of thinking. He asks the questions that need to be asked about our understanding of consciousness, agency and the systems and interactions of said systems which come to form the world around us and that we are simultaneously immersed in and interacting with ourselves. Highly recommended listening.


He did an episode of Joe Rogan's podcast that was pretty good. Fun fact: He once did DMT with some guy named Terence Mckenna. It doesn't get much cooler than that lol. I don't agree with a lot of his finding and ideas, but he's still a very interesting character and super intelligent. I might actually give that a listen sometime. *bookmarks*

--

I need to buy me a new phone.


----------



## Crisigv

I should find somewhere else to go. I don't feel that SAS is a very warm place to me anymore. I feel invisible here. I don't belong.


----------



## Carolyne

I didn't eat a single candy this halloween, I gave away everything that I got or didn't give out. Willpower.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> I should find somewhere else to go. I don't feel that SAS is a very warm place to me anymore. I feel invisible here. I don't belong.


It's times like that you have to make yourself visible. That's all.
We can only read what we see on the screen. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - what does it imply when I see this on my page.

I'm crazy?
I'm old?
I'm crazy and old?
I'm old and crazy?

Thanks, but they know where they can take their health assessment. I am physically and mentally fine other than anxiety, thanks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay - what does it imply when I see this on my page.
> 
> I'm crazy?
> I'm old?
> I'm crazy and old?
> I'm old and crazy?
> 
> Thanks, but they know where they can take their health assessment. I am physically and mentally fine other than anxiety, thanks.


Lol, the ads here keep thinking I'm interested in a hot girlfriend. What the heck? I should screen shot the next one I see.


----------



## PrincessV

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Lol, the ads here keep thinking I'm interested in a hot girlfriend. What the heck? I should screen shot the next one I see.


I got the same ad yesterday! Lol. Sometimes I feel this site isn't safe.  I've been taken to different pages and it's like popups. It's NOT a virus or malware from my devices... It happens on new devices that I get. I'm suspious of everybody. O.O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why aren't you guys using AdBlock?


----------



## Carolyne

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why aren't you guys using AdBlock?


Lol, I couldn't live without it. Blows my mind when anyone under 40 complains about ads, they should know better.


----------



## Just Lurking

Carolyne said:


> SamanthaStrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't you guys using AdBlock?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I couldn't live without it. Blows my mind when anyone under 40 complains about ads, they should know better.
Click to expand...

My AdBlock isn't even allowing the display of the image he linked.

Browsing the forum without AdBlock is a gamble. Site security was sacrificed a long time ago in the name of making a few extra bucks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why aren't you guys using AdBlock?


I use the app Tapatalk on my phone to browse the forum. It's pretty limited to what I can see or do on here, occasionally I'll hop onto the mobile site thru my phones browser.









Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Lol, the ads here keep thinking I'm interested in a hot girlfriend. What the heck? I should screen shot the next one I see.


I get nothing but sex toy ads when I'm on my phone (adblock doesn't work properly on it,) but tbh I think it's based on your general Google search history. It's not 100% but it often bases the ads it shows you on bits and pieces of information it picks up.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Persephone The Dread said:


> I get nothing but sex toy ads when I'm on my phone (adblock doesn't work properly on it,) but tbh I think it's based on your general Google search history. It's not 100% but it often bases the ads it shows you on bits and pieces of information it picks up.


Lol, well, I definitely don't Google single women in my area.


----------



## noydb

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I use the app Tapatalk on my phone to browse the forum. It's pretty limited to what I can see or do on here, occasionally I'll hop onto the mobile site thru my phones browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Well, to be fair, she is pretty hot. I think you should go for it...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

noydb said:


> Well, to be fair, she is pretty hot. I think you should go for it...


Not my type


----------



## AussiePea

Where the hell did the weekend go?!


----------



## millenniumman75

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Lol, the ads here keep thinking I'm interested in a hot girlfriend. What the heck? I should screen shot the next one I see.


I do it every once in a while. Some of these ads are just way off :lol.


----------



## kivi

They have just so many different local dishes in dining hall here. I've been living all my life here but never heard most of them. I have to search those dishes if I'll consider eating them before going to the dining hall.


----------



## BAH

Such a pattern


----------



## millenniumman75

Blech - time change. It's getting dark by 5:30pm now.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ Ditto


----------



## calichick

I'm sad because the guy I've been dating will be out of the country for a month and I feel miserable because I've grown accustomed to sleeping with him every week.

I got a little drunk yesterday and kind of embarrassed him in front of his friends and said some stuff I shouldn't have and wasn't that respectful towards him. I was extremely wasted and I let him go down on me while I was in the throes of drunkeness.

I'm glad that he seemed to have blown it off this morning but I can't tell if he's still genuinely pissed.

He was telling me that we should plan an overnight trip next month for a 'romantic getaway'.

I think things are getting relatively serious between us, it's amazing how you can not have a boyfriend one day and wake up and be practically engaged.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh. The holidays are getting closer. There's no avoiding it lol, no use in denying it anymore. They're almost here. I got an invite to my sister and her husband's house for Thanksgiving....about a week ago and haven't responded. My parents are going. But otherwise the house is going to be filled with my brother-in-law's family, most of whom I barely know. Quite a few people. So, no thanks. I missed last year. I brought it up to my parents this year (just to see what their plans are) and they told me they were going to my sister's but I just somehow got the impression that they know I'm gonna be a no-show for that again. And. They'd be right, lmao. They're catching on.

I have zero interest in doing that, in spending an entire day with people that are barely relatives, with whom I probably have very little to nothing in common with.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I might be calming down enough to sleep. I still have to take a hot shower.


----------



## InfamousD

I should really get down to playing The Witcher 3 at least five times before my death, only then will my life be complete.


----------



## BAH

Random randomness


----------



## InfamousD

Time of post(based on my time zone), post count and page number... I have been provoked.


----------



## Mc Borg

Amon said:


> Random randomness


Randoomness.


----------



## EBecca

thinking is confusing.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm having those stupid olfactory hallucinations again. This time it smells like cooked meat. Cooked meat, all the damn time. Annoying. >:/

Wish I knew what caused this.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope I don't have stomach aches.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I wish I could stop thinking.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mc Borg said:


> He did an episode of Joe Rogan's podcast that was pretty good. Fun fact: He once did DMT with some guy named Terence Mckenna. It doesn't get much cooler than that lol. I don't agree with a lot of his finding and ideas, but he's still a very interesting character and super intelligent. I might actually give that a listen sometime. *bookmarks*.


I'm sorry, were you referring to Eisenstein or Sheldrake?


----------



## Mc Borg

hesitation marks said:


> I'm sorry, were you referring to Eisenstein or Sheldrake?


Sheldrake.


----------



## Carolyne

So misogyny in America really is alive and well. If Trump really wins tonight I can't continue to pretend that most people don't genuinely hate women, that's it's just talk or vocal minorities. Really shows what my fellow citizens think my place in this country is.


----------



## tehuti88

.


----------



## Carolyne

tehuti88 said:


> I'm feeling similarly.
> 
> I don't understand how misusing one's e-mail is considered so much worse than groping women against their will (and admitting it!), saying all sorts of vulgar things about them, etc....very bizarre and discouraging.


It should have been obvious that America wasn't going to elect a female president. That's really all it comes down to. Just look at the gender gaps in voting too, at the end of the day, he's a man, a pig, a sexual predator, an *******, an idiot, but because he's a man with those qualities he comes across as a confident leader. Everything Clinton has ever said and done has been judged as harshly as it possibly could and everything Trump has said and done has been excused, because it's okay to be volatile and rude as a man but you have to be apologetic and controlled as a woman.


----------



## Mc Borg

How many states are voting on legalizing marijuana?

Issue 6, which would legalize marijuana for medical use is projected to pass here in AR.


----------



## tehuti88

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Is he psychic tho?






"It is my small fantasy of leading all misogynists into an early grave. It was a weak, mixed moment of empathy and deep hatred for stupid violent powerful men that never had love and reason. I am also guilty. **** them, **** me and bury us all."

It's like he wrote the song about this election :lol

I read that description recently (well several months back and it's from a pretty old interview I think) but tbf I was a bit like 'um OK.' Because that's not really what I got from listening to the song initially. It sort of reminds me of Trump though. Welp that's that song ruined forever (not really though.)

I also need to stop posting now. Way too hyperactive.


----------



## Carolyne

Well congratulations uneducated white men, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mc Borg

Lol, I can't even sleep because of Trump winning. My brain won't shut off. How? It doesn't make any sense to me. The guy actually said we need to go after the families of terrorists. _Kill_ innocent people. And more than half of all voters voted for him. Just let that sink in. Meanwhile, 12 years ago, Howard Dean's odd scream cost him the campaign. xD

What the **** is wrong with us?


----------



## Carolyne

Mc Borg said:


> Lol, *I can't even sleep because of Trump winning*. My brain won't shut off. How? It doesn't make any sense to me. The guy actually said we need to go after the families of terrorists. _Kill_ innocent people. And more than half of all voters voted for him. Just let that sink in. Meanwhile, 12 years ago, Howard Dean's odd scream cost him the campaign. xD
> 
> What the **** is wrong with us?


Yeah last night/this morning when I finally went to bed I was having trouble because my heart was beating too noticeably and my breathing seemed like I was having a little adrenaline going. Took me a long time laying there in the dark to relax enough.


----------



## Carolyne

"Never underestimate how much America hates women" is trending on social media and it's true, and so disheartening.

It all boils down to: Misogynists are fine by Americans. Women in power are not.


> It's not just that Americans are willing to overlook unfathomable depths of misogyny. It's that they actively rejected a woman who represents the opposite. We all underestimated just how far we haven't come.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I should find somewhere else to go. I don't feel that SAS is a very warm place to me anymore. I feel invisible here. I don't belong.


You belong. :hug

@*Carolyne* @*tehuti88*
@SamanthaStrange

:hug


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I am so shook.


----------



## sebastian1

Well thanks Trump supporters, now Trump can gloat that he grabbed America by the *****...I'm sorry I had that thought in my head and had no one to share it with b/c I fail at being human



Carolyne said:


> Well congratulations uneducated white men, I hope it works out for you.


Didn't Trump have some support from women as well? Yeah, I don't understand that either


----------



## Carolyne

This election result upset me a lot more than I thought it would, or realized that it would last night. It's all I've been thinking about all day, and I just feel sad and exhausted and I haven't eaten. I can't express how much it hurts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Carolyne said:


> This election result upset me a lot more than I thought it would, or realized that it would last night. It's all I've been thinking about all day, and I just feel sad and exhausted and I haven't eaten. I can't express how much it hurts.


Same here. I have been really emotional all day.


----------



## Carolyne

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same here. I have been really emotional all day.


It was pretty shocking and amazing to see the real emotion from Colbert and Seth Meyers. I'm sure you've seen Colbert, it's at 3 million views already and still being passed around, but Seth Meyers almost cried when he was talking about his mom 



 It helps to see them react that way too, they're professionals, politics is something they talk about and deal with everyday, but they still feel just like us about this.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy the amount of female attention I've been getting lately, kinda overwhelming.


----------



## butterskenny

Can I just have to ability to turn down people's voices, so I can do my school work? I swear sensory overload is getting worse for me everyday and I'm not sure if I can make it without my med appointment.


----------



## Just Lurking

Carolyne said:


> This election result upset me a lot more than I thought it would, or realized that it would last night. It's all I've been thinking about all day, and I just feel sad and exhausted and I haven't eaten. I can't express how much it hurts.


Carolyne, this was not an anti-woman vote. Misogyny is alive and well, but her status as a woman did not contribute to her loss. Trump surely got the vote from the '_anti-woman segment_' of the population, but it would have added up to a non-factor.



> It's not just that Americans are willing to overlook unfathomable depths of misogyny. It's that they actively rejected a woman who represents the opposite. We all underestimated just how far we haven't come.


Sometimes, sacrifices have to be made for the betterment of the long-term picture.

There was a more critical issue in play here, and that was the corruption surrounding Hillary Clinton. Look no further than their campaign funding numbers: $2.5 million from Super PACs for Trump, and $192 million from Super PACs for Clinton. That is a staggering disparity, and that $192 million represents a *lot* of political favours owed to people, interest groups, companies, and corporations that do *not* have the public's best interest at heart.

And that says nothing of the bias and voter manipulation in mainstream media and the conspiracy to keep Bernie Sanders from the nomination.

She just wasn't trustworthy enough to do right for the voting public.

As far as what Hillary Clinton would have represented, mostly, she would have only been a token figurehead for women. Bernie Sanders likely would have done more for women than Clinton would have, but the corruption within the Democratic Party conspired to keep him from being nominated in order to push her through. It cost the party the election.

The public just sent a very loud message to them -- that what they have been doing is not OK. Now, they have four years to get their act together, and if the Republicans do anything too weird while they're in power, then the progressive movement in the country is going to overcome them in a landslide win come the next election.


----------



## Crisigv

I spend more money on myself than others during the holidays, lol. I need my own house.


----------



## noydb

I don't know how I feel! !


----------



## rdrr

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wicked96

What is this


----------



## Carolyne

I don't normally like the weeknd but I'm loving starboy (but of course I like the rock covers better)


----------



## Carolyne

Wow, makes me not even want to use this site anymore....


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I feel like bad things are about to happen. Right now I am pretty sure a couple of things aren't going to work out for me, and I am starting to wonder if everything nice that has happened to me recently is just gonna come crashing down.

Come on life .. I am waiting in anticipation to see what's gonna happen next.


----------



## PrincessV

^ Haha that smirk. I can't. 

He's my fav btw. 

I also hope things turn out well for you. Miss talking to you.


----------



## KelsKels

Baaaah. Can time just fast forward to the 6th and then stop? That'd be great.


----------



## calichick

I've broken up with my guy today.



It's a good day to be single and looking for a f***ing man.


----------



## BAH

2 years...such a waste


----------



## Canadian Brotha

paranoia, Paranoia, PARANOIA...


----------



## KelsKels

So I've been using 10% benzoyl peroxide and for the most part it clears my face pretty well. Only problem is it will burn my skin if I use too much.. and if I use it every day it will dry my skin out really bad. But I think I'll take dry skin over acne. I use a lotion most days and retinol cream at night. Idk if I should add another moisturizer or not. I'm so jealous that so many people don't have to spend any time at all on their skin and it looks fine. Mine is horrendously picky and just a real pain. Large pores, dry spots, and relentless acne. Ugh.


----------



## Estillum

"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out— 
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out— 
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me."


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> I don't know how *I feel*! !


It All - Feist


----------



## millenniumman75

My skin is itching after a shower.


----------



## Mc Borg

I just found out that The Criterion Collection is no longer on Hulu and got moved to Filmstruck.  I had 10+ movies in my watch list too.


----------



## Whatev

Its just one of those nights. I'm sure you know the kind. Like day, but darker.


----------



## noydb

Mc Borg said:


> - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg

I got a surprise coming in the world of I Feel It All - Feist. Stay tuned.


----------



## noydb

^ Exciting !


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why are you guys so obsessed with that song? LOL.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

millenniumman75 said:


> My skin is itching after a shower.


Dry skin? Best time to moisturize is right after showering.


----------



## millenniumman75

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Dry skin? Best time to moisturize is right after showering.


Yep - I normally moisturize my face after tanning in the summer. I will need to consider it for the winter.


----------



## komorikun

Why is VS Glen making so many threads?


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I was friends (friends list friends) with somebody here, I thought I was but I'm not. :/ I'm too chicken to friend request people, even those who seem to like me, lest they like me but not like me _that_ much (or else not feel comfortable enough friending me for whatever reason, I know that happens sometimes too).

I really agree with a certain GIF that was posted.


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why are you guys so obsessed with that song? LOL.


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## millenniumman75

Guess what this guy got arrested for........










Domestic violence and a probation violation!

Check out the reflection of the police station!

Seriously, your future's so bright, you gotta wear shades?!
Tell that to Bubba next time you are in the slamma.


----------



## millenniumman75

No thanks. I don't think my eyes or ears should be exposed to that kind of thing.


----------



## komorikun

Almost nothing worse than 4 noisy ghetto teenage girls trying to roughhouse on the train. Only thing worse would be a stinky homeless guy on the train. 

When I transferred to another train across the tracks, I tried to avoid them by going into a different train car even though I was carrying over 20 pounds of groceries and could barely walk. Of course, they decided to play some weird retarded teenage game of going back and forth between the cars and trying to mess with each other. So there was no way to escape them. The whole time I was worried my grocery bags and backpack were going to be stepped on. I was half hoping that one of them would fall and get electrocuted, like some of those idiots that decide to pee or smoke a cigarette while riding the train.


----------



## Elad

don't know why I up and disappear so often, I feel like I need to apologize to some people.

the problem with behaving like a **** is the longer you let it go you harder it seems to turn around; plus you're a ****.


----------



## Dreaming1111

@komorikun

VS Glen seems to pop in about once a month to posts threads. Probably just part of her job to contribute to the boards. Seems rather mechanical to me...


----------



## millenniumman75

I went for another run. Six miles in 36F weather.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i wish i was a dog


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know who I am.....one side I'm hardcore and badass on the other I'm sweet and soft.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> I don't know who I am.....one side I'm hardcore and badass on the other I'm sweet and soft.


So you're a Sour Patch Kid!


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> So you're a Sour Patch Kid!


Pretty much :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol Sour Patch Kid.


----------



## calichick

Things that I like about the guy I've been dating (and who I don't know if we're still dating because I'm socially awkward and don't know much about relationships)

-He would consistently text me a good morning/good night greeting literally every day up until he went on work travel recently.

-He treats me most of the time on our dates (is financially stable)- and has went all out on a few occasions, and made my birthday really special. He buys wine on the side, has bought me roses. Money isn't everything but the gesture and the stability definitely counts.

-The way he looks at me timidly when we're eating dinner at his place, almost like he can't look at me for too long, and kind of has this boyish handsomeness about him even though he's 30.

-The way that he pays attention to details, like which radio station I listen to, or the names of people I mention in my life.

-The way he is forward thinking.

-The way he has invited me to events by his friends or other, and has been receptive to my needs in terms of preferring advance notice of such things.

-The way he tries to adhere to my demands and is slightly influenced by me from the outset, like started working out, tries to make an effort when he can.

-The way he gets slightly jealous when I try to make him.

-The way that he's talked to me to his friends and I've met a few of the closer ones.

-The way that he just glazes over my bad moods/paranoia/outbursts and still checks in on me by text even if I've given him a verbal beating.

-The physical intimacy aspect.

-The way he teases me about petty stuff but deep down I can tell he really likes me. - I don't know how much he likes me, if it's just a lustful infatuation or if I'm actually on his mind quite frequently and I enjoy trying to gauge this...

I don't know where we stand right now but it's been an interesting adventure thus far. I have an equally long list of bad things I don't like about him but for the sake of positivity, this is it. I'm gonna say that I'm probably the worst person to be in a relationship, I'm jealous, and I'm moody and emotional, and impulsive and needy, and fickle, this has been a learning experience more than anything. I honestly don't know why he deals with me. I dunno if he's a masochist or just is wearing those rose-colored goggles. I'm uncertain and I'm anxious especially after the first few weeks of dating. It's become more apparent that first and foremost it's about me finding inner peace and if he's really interested in me, that it's going to be a long journey to redemption


----------



## Mc Borg

I think I scared some members away. *sigh* (might be all in my head though)


----------



## noydb

I've noticed that when I actively try to improve myself, good things start to happen in other non-related aspects of my life. Or maybe I'm just imagining it... Probably just imagining it...



Mc Borg said:


> I think I scared some members away. *sigh* (might be all in my head though)


100% in your head. No way you'd scare anyone off. [spoiler=:3]I Feel It All - Feist[/spoiler]


----------



## rdrr

Communication is probably the most important thing.


----------



## kivi

Just remembered I need to buy grater to make carrot salad. I bought carrots but I couldn't find a grater in that supermarket few days ago (there were nutcrackers, pots, pans...etc. but no grater, interesting)


----------



## Mc Borg

noydb said:


> 100% in your head. No way you'd scare anyone off. [spoiler=:3]I Feel It All - Feist[/spoiler]


I hope so. :crying:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love carrot cake so much I need to learn how to make it myself


----------



## noydb

*I Feel It All - Feist*



Mc Borg said:


> I hope so. :crying:


:squeeze


----------



## Carolyne

Completely soaked my neck and shirt in milk and whipped cream, this was a horrible choice of snack.


----------



## Axy

It disappoints me when green candy ends up being apple instead of lime.


----------



## Carolyne




----------



## Carolyne

With A Trump Presidency Looming, OB-GYNs Say Women Are Scared



> "The day after the election, I had a patient scheduled to come in to get an IUD. When I asked her to confirm that she still wanted the procedure ― which is [a] standard [part of our care], she became very emotional and tearful. She said, 'Yes, of course I do. I'm so glad I had this appointment already, because in a couple of months I might not be able to afford an IUD.'"
> 
> "We actually cried together," Rubin continued. "We don't know what the new administration is going to do, and how it is going to impact women's ability to control their own bodies and lives. But that uncertainty has been causing a lot of fear and anxiety."


America doesn't give a **** about women.


----------



## calichick

RAINDROPS ON ROSES and whiskers on kittens.
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens.
Brown paper packages tied up with string.
Calichick is looking for a new man to be her favorite thing!

Kazoom. Next.

The grieving/obsessive period is over and I've realized the guy I've been dating for the past few months is not wholly compatible with me.

I'm going to apologize for flipping out on him, release the demon which causes me to feel utter contempt towards him, and place him on the backburner.

_these are a few of my favorite things_

Busy month upcoming, full of career decisions, social gatherings, holidays, friends, family, and new growth and personal development.

Going at it. Hard.


----------



## catcharay

I had approx. 5 slices of domino pizza. They make delicious pizzas! I do wonder about some opposition towards it not being NICE, at all (really?). My family certainly love it. Domino pizza is also a really responsive company, which I really like in terms of technological adaptation. Everyone will always want home delivered pizza, duh. Subway should really do those e ticket systems so you don't have to manually relay your requests and option preferences. It's so tedious.. and kind of anxiety inducing sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001

I hate when people ask me for something especially when they make more money than me...like buy your own sh*t...I do....ugh....people.


----------



## Dreaming1111

So what next? I don't know but I'm tired of going in circles...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> I think I scared some members away. *sigh* (might be all in my head though)


Yeah, you are totally the reason I left for a week! :b


----------



## calichick

Things that are common themes in my life:

Doubt
Worry
Fear
Paranoia
Anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75

I am going to bed early. Good night.


----------



## Blue Dino

I wish it's just as simple as me saying "i've decided no, so thanks." and I will be left alone to live my life. But I dunno if this will be the case...


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yeah, you are totally the reason I left for a week! :b


Well, that's one off of the list. ✔










(lol)


----------



## AllTheSame

Ughhh I can't get my stupid tablet for work to charge. Had it charging overnight, as usual, and it is charging, just very, very slowly. I'll have enough battery in a little while to start sales calls so it'll be fine but I just wonder what the hell's going on with it. It's also one of the latest Samsung models. Ffs I hope the battery doesn't blow up.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am still monitoring the fan in the back of my computer. It was making noise for a while - it's not even five years old! My last computer went eight years without a problem - I got a new computer because my old one was too slow! It would still startup.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make those calls...


----------



## tea111red

i didn't vote for this prop. that's been enacted here, but i can see the benefits of having it in place now.


----------



## AllTheSame

Lmfao. Oh. Kay. Yeah.....this is normal. Nothing wrong with this, no, nothing at all. A Tumblr account full, full of women being tied up in very nonconsentual positions, gagged.....whatever, nothing all too unusual about that I guess, though that is very, very disturbing. And then really radical religious and political views on the same account. And generally just a lot of hate.

Lmao, oh my God. A friend of mine on fb posted a link of this to me last night and all I can say is....Oh my fing God. That was just....disturbing. You need help, my friend. You need serious, serious long term therapy and I can't even imagine the issues that might come up during some of those sessions.....but yeah. I imagine the stuff that comes up in your therapy sessions....a whole team of psychiatrists probably have to get together and decide what the best course of action for you is. Some people really are waaaaaaay beyond help imo. You either got help way too late when the damage was already done, or there is just something very wrong with you. Some people are born without a conscience (sociopaths, for ex). I'm very glad I don't know you irl, very thankful I don't have to work with you for example. Wow.


----------



## tehuti88

Last night I was Googling around about schizophrenia and learned that Veronica Lake, that girl with the peekaboo bangs, was diagnosed with it when she was a kid.

I know about Veronica Lake because she was in a Dover sampler for a paper dolls book once. :/


----------



## kivi

Today while I was working, a girl who was also studying said "I wasn't as heedful as you even on my final project." and my work (just random work) is not even finished (almost!), I have to wake up early to finish that work.


----------



## Carolyne

He gets it. Americans need to get angry and stop pretending that this is normal. There needs to be more protesting, there needs to be civil disobedience. We have to care about what's happened and cannot just accept this.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Lmfao. Oh. Kay. Yeah.....this is normal. Nothing wrong with this, no, nothing at all. A Tumblr account full, full of women being tied up in very nonconsentual positions, gagged.....whatever, nothing all too unusual about that I guess, though that is very, very disturbing. And then really radical religious and political views on the same account. And generally just a lot of hate.
> 
> Lmao, oh my God. A friend of mine on fb posted a link of this to me last night and all I can say is....Oh my fing God. That was just....disturbing. You need help, my friend. You need serious, serious long term therapy and I can't even imagine the issues that might come up during some of those sessions.....but yeah. I imagine the stuff that comes up in your therapy sessions....a whole team of psychiatrists probably have to get together and decide what the best course of action for you is. Some people really are waaaaaaay beyond help imo. You either got help way too late when the damage was already done, or there is just something very wrong with you. Some people are born without a conscience (sociopaths, for ex). I'm very glad I don't know you irl, very thankful I don't have to work with you for example. Wow.


Now, I'm confused. :lol
Is the Fumblr and Fakebook accounts related? That's double bad.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Now, I'm confused. :lol
> Is the Fumblr and Fakebook accounts related? That's double bad.


Lol the Facebook friend is just a friend. They found this Tumblr account. And there are lots of Tumblr accounts that push boundaries, ffs, half of them are just porn, really, apparently reposted from other sites so there's not much in the way of imagination or creativity or anything original there at all lmao. It's bits and pieces cut from other sites and pieced together half the time, to look like a cool website kind of like posting someone else's words or artwork and then claiming it as original, or your own, and then on top of that, using it as your warcry for....whatever cause your SJW mind decides to go with at the moment lmao. But yeah, the Tumblr site I saw that my friend linked me to was just pathetic. Just....pics of women tied up, and gagged. I'm serious. Ffs. And then like I said it would jump to really radical political and religious points of view. And....lots of hate mixed in. Everything, everything was about hate, and being a victim. After scrolling down for a bit....I started to wonder if it was really a serious Tumblr account. Seriously. Or if it was a prepubescent girl trying to scream for attention from the internet in the most vile, disgusting, attention-wh*ring ways possible lmao. That's why it was pathetic. I'd be glad to PM the link to you but you've been warned some of it's pretty difficult to watch. Ffs.

It wasn't rebellious, or original, or cool, or out there....it wasn't about someone expressing who they are....it was more about taking the cheap way out, posting and clipping obscene stuff from other sites, crying out as a victim and then at the same time victimizing certain other groups. I was just amazed but not in a good way. Mind = blown.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Lol the Facebook friend is just a friend. They found this Tumblr account. And there are lots of Tumblr accounts that push boundaries, ffs, half of them are just porn, really, apparently reposted from other sites so there's not much in the way of imagination or creativity or anything original there at all lmao. It's bits and pieces cut from other sites and pieced together half the time, to look like a cool website kind of like posting someone else's words or artwork and then claiming it as original, or your own, and then on top of that, using it as your warcry for....whatever cause your SJW mind decides to go with at the moment lmao. But yeah, the Tumblr site I saw that my friend linked me to was just pathetic. Just....pics of women tied up, and gagged. I'm serious. Ffs. And then like I said it would jump to really radical political and religious points of view. And....lots of hate mixed in. Everything, everything was about hate, and being a victim. After scrolling down for a bit....I started to wonder if it was really a serious Tumblr account. Seriously. Or if it was a prepubescent girl trying to scream for attention from the internet in the most vile, disgusting, attention-wh*ring ways possible lmao. That's why it was pathetic. I'd be glad to PM the link to you but you've been warned some of it's pretty difficult to watch. Ffs.
> 
> It wasn't rebellious, or original, or cool, or out there....it wasn't about someone expressing who they are....it was more about taking the cheap way out, posting and clipping obscene stuff from other sites, crying out as a victim and then at the same time victimizing certain other groups. I was just amazed but not in a good way. Mind = blown.


attention-seeking. I would be creeped out about the masochism and then the catechism. It's just bipolar or manic depressive.


----------



## tehuti88

Well, I finally did some writing, so that's something, I guess. :serious:

Now to try to sleep. :sigh


----------



## Carolyne

My parents are heavily pressuring me to get a surgery I don't want, and it's really upsetting and I don't know how to deal with them other than be quiet. My dad was talking to a doctor about it and told him all the details, so he was telling me to go to this doctor, that he says it's easy to do, and he'd make an appointment for me. I just don't want to deal with this crap.


----------



## cuppy

Carolyne said:


> He gets it. Americans need to get angry and stop pretending that this is normal. There needs to be more protesting, there needs to be civil disobedience. We have to care about what's happened and cannot just accept this.


I want to get angry and do stuff too.

Also I'm sorry your parents are pressuring you to do that :s


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to check when my airline credit expires


----------



## millenniumman75

*****************
* 143,000th Post! *
*****************


----------



## Whatev

If everyone was a nudist, would people style their pubic hair the same way they style the hair on their head?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sure I won't fall asleep for another couple hours.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know why this exists (bit random to have a video about kpop people without kpop music,) but more importantly... Why did they make the audio higher pitched? Why do people always do that? Kind of ruined the original song


----------



## millenniumman75

Does this site really think I am THIS old? :doh :no


----------



## tehuti88

*Amazing*

Some of the earliest-known video footage of a natural disaster:


----------



## Blue Dino

I know the popular belief is, who cares how you are compare to others. It is as long as you're happy and sustainable with your own life.

But most of my well being is based on how I am looked at based on how I measure up compare to others, especially my peers or others younger. Anything short of that is not good enough and needs interference, to the point where it totally screws up my life.


----------



## kivi

I can't see the latest blog post at the end of the main forum page anymore. It's not good.

Edit: Turns out I accident clicked that little minus at the end of the page :lol.

---

Also, I always forget to take my meds. I've become very forgetful. I need to be more careful about it.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Soft-boiled eggs are gushers for carnivores


----------



## millenniumman75

Yo!


----------



## komorikun

I don't know why but southern accents kind of creep me out.


----------



## 8888

I spend too much time on the computer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What do Astronauts do if they are on a spacewalk and get an unruly itch?


----------



## millenniumman75

I spent about 90 minutes raking leaves. I filled up four bags, and sent the rest to the end of the yard :lol.

A leaf blower would be nice.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> I spent about 90 minutes raking leaves. I filled up four bags, and sent the rest to the end of the yard :lol.
> 
> A leaf blower would be nice.


I have a name for my leaf blower. It's called the wind.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am trying to decide about pizza


----------



## calichick

Think my "boyfriend" is throwing some kind of hissy fit cause I went out Thursday night and had some stranger's number in my phone. Not to mention that he's the one going out drinking nearly every other day and I haven't been out since the week before thanksgiving.

He gets home from travel and decides to spend time with his buddy over me, calls me over after I go out with the girls. I have sex with him, granted I teased him a bit...

And he doesn't text me in 2 days. I check in on him yesterday, he's going to see a game. Today, nothing. And next weekend he's going to be out of town after being gone for a month.

F***ing spineless man. So correct me if I'm wrong but I'm a single lady who's looking for a relationship and since he hasn't mentioned anything about it, I'm still going out and mingling.



What a two way standard. Big baby. He needs to know I have options and just because he's out of town every week is not gonna make me a hermit crab. F***** tool. I've got a sh*tload going for me and I'm not going to sit around waiting for a man who doesn't know what he wants.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> What a two way standard. Big baby. He needs to know I have options and just because he's out of town every week is not gonna make me a hermit crab. F***** tool. I've got a sh*tload going for me and I'm not going to sit around waiting for a man who doesn't know what he wants.


Yeah, I've been there done that. I've waited around before....for far, far too long. The woman I met on this site (my ex-crush lol) had trust issues, which believe me, I totally understand. I have trust issues myself, huge ones. I met up with her a few times, we messed around a few times. It most definitely went way, way beyond friendship. But I was willing to take a little bit of a risk, be somewhat vulnerable for the sake of opening up, and trying to get closer to her, and take that leap towards something more in the way of a relationship than just friendship. And she kept getting cold feet.

I still love her very much as a friend, I seriously do, but sorry babe, I'm not gonna ****** wait around forever.


----------



## calichick

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, I've been there done that. I've waited around before....for far, far too long. The woman I met on this site (my ex-crush lol) had trust issues, which believe me, I totally understand. I have trust issues myself, huge ones. I met up with her a few times, we messed around a few times. It most definitely went way, way beyond friendship. But I was willing to take a little bit of a risk, be somewhat vulnerable for the sake of opening up, and trying to get closer to her, and take that leap towards something more in the way of a relationship than just friendship. And she kept getting cold feet.
> 
> I still love her very much as a friend, I seriously do, but sorry babe, I'm not gonna ****** wait around forever.


Give me some examples of cold feet she was demonstrating.

My guy is being a b*tvh right now. But I'm going to be calm and not stress. Cause I'm trying to lessen my anger issues towards men. I just don't have time for this.

I need an assertive man.


----------



## AllTheSame

calichick said:


> Give me some examples of cold feet she was demonstrating.
> 
> My guy is being a b*tvh right now. But I'm going to be calm and not stress. Cause I'm trying to lessen my anger issues towards men. I just don't have time for this.
> 
> I need an assertive man.


OK. Meeting her on this site, PMing and chatting and Skyping back and forth. More and more each day. For hours at a time, all night long sometimes. Exchanging pics. Texting, and sexting. Her sending me some very, very revealing pics that didn't leave much to the imagination at all. Having full blown phone sex once. Meeting up about a year ago, last December, for the first time irl. Talking. Her showing me around her house. Talking. More, getting closer, flirting. Her grabbing my hand, taking me to her bedroom, us lying on her bed and talking. Kissing, hands (hers and mine) moving all over the place, things coming unbuttoned, unzipped, kisses being planted everywhere. Her....literally all over me, me all over her. Me leaving 12, 13 hours later at 1:00am. Her calling me the next day to say we're taking things too fast. That's not too hard to understand, I mean, in all honesty, we probably were...._*both of us *_probably were, not just me. So I can understand that.

Then taking a few months break from each other. Then us texting again. Me flirting with her, then her flirting back. Talking again. Back and forth, just like it was. Her sending me very suggestive texts, flirting, me doing the same. Then sending her messages and not hearing back from her for days, sometimes a week, sometimes a lot longer. Her treating me like I'm more some kind of acquaintance. Her ignoring me when I flirt with her. Finally, me ignoring her since I'm basically being ignored.

We go a few weeks, maybe a month without talking.

Then her texting me again, flirting, sending suggestive texts, telling me she really misses me and wants to see me again. Me texting her back. Back and forth for days. We meet up for the second time last summer. Hands all over each other, kissing, flirting, talking, hugging, snuggling, laying next to each other on the couch. I go home again. We talk, text, everything is fine, she says she had fun, and wishes we lived closer. Then I text her and get no response, text her a few more times, no response, call her, she doesn't answer. We go a few weeks without talking.

Then she texts me again saying she misses me, wants to see me again......

Do you see a pattern here??

When she stops talking to me and falls off the face of the earth, she's also very cold about it. Idk how any of this makes any sense at all....except for if she's afraid of commitment and is getting cold feet. And....she's told me that's how she feels. She says she has a very hard time trusting since her divorce, and I can understand that.

But....I haven't known her, been talking to her, been interested in her for only a few weeks or months. It's been over two years now. Time to move on. *** that noise. I'm out. Good luck to you. I'm still open to being friends but your games are getting really old to me.


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> OK. Meeting her on this site, PMing and chatting and Skyping back and forth. More and more each day. For hours at a time, all night long sometimes. Exchanging pics. Texting, and sexting. Her sending me some very, very revealing pics that didn't leave much to the imagination at all. Having full blown phone sex once. Meeting up about a year ago, last December, for the first time irl. Talking. Her showing me around her house. Talking. More, getting closer, flirting. Her grabbing my hand, taking me to her bedroom, us lying on her bed and talking. Kissing, hands (hers and mine) moving all over the place, things coming unbuttoned, unzipped, kisses being planted everywhere. Her....literally all over me, me all over her. Me leaving 12, 13 hours later at 1:00am. Her calling me the next day to say we're taking things too fast. That's not too hard to understand, I mean, in all honesty, we probably were...._*both of us *_probably were, not just me. So I can understand that.
> 
> Then taking a few months break from each other. Then us texting again. Me flirting with her, then her flirting back. Talking again. Back and forth, just like it was. Her sending me very suggestive texts, flirting, me doing the same. Then sending her messages and not hearing back from her for days, sometimes a week, sometimes a lot longer. Her treating me like I'm more some kind of acquaintance. Her ignoring me when I flirt with her. Finally, me ignoring her since I'm basically being ignored.
> 
> We go a few weeks, maybe a month without talking.
> 
> Then her texting me again, flirting, sending suggestive texts, telling me she really misses me and wants to see me again. Me texting her back. Back and forth for days. We meet up for the second time last summer. Hands all over each other, kissing, flirting, talking, hugging, snuggling, laying next to each other on the couch. I go home again. We talk, text, everything is fine, she says she had fun, and wishes we lived closer. Then I text her and get no response, text her a few more times, no response, call her, she doesn't answer. We go a few weeks without talking.
> 
> Then she texts me again saying she misses me, wants to see me again......
> 
> Do you see a pattern here??
> 
> When she stops talking to me and falls off the face of the earth, she's also very cold about it. Idk how any of this makes any sense at all....except for if she's afraid of commitment and is getting cold feet. And....she's told me that's how she feels. She says she has a very hard time trusting since her divorce, and I can understand that.
> 
> But....I haven't known her, been talking to her, been interested in her for only a few weeks or months. It's been over two years now. Time to move on. *** that noise. I'm out. Good luck to you. I'm still open to being friends but your games are getting really old to me.


Sounds like one of the signs of Borderline Personality Disorder "A pattern of intense and unstable relationships with family, friends, and loved ones, often swinging from extreme closeness and love (idealization) to extreme dislike or anger (devaluation)" But there's a whole buttload of crazy that goes along with that for BPD. Impulsive, dangerous behavior, mood swings, self-harm, fear of abandonment. If she has those qualities as well get the hell out of that relationship now because those people are destined to hurt you badly. I did a big project on BPD for my Masters in Psych Counseling, so I'm familiar with it. Even professionals want to run when they see these people coming.

BUT, maybe she's just indecisive or insecure. Good for you for not waiting any longer though.


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> Sounds like one of the signs of Borderline Personality Disorder "A pattern of intense and unstable relationships with family, friends, and loved ones, often swinging from extreme closeness and love (idealization) to extreme dislike or anger (devaluation)" But there's a whole buttload of crazy that goes along with that for BPD. Impulsive, dangerous behavior, mood swings, self-harm, fear of abandonment. If she has those qualities as well get the hell out of that relationship now because those people are destined to hurt you badly. I did a big project on BPD for my Masters in Psych Counseling, so I'm familiar with it. Even professionals want to run when they see these people coming.
> 
> BUT, maybe she's just indecisive or insecure. Good for you for not waiting any longer though.


Lmao, yeah maybe she is a Borderline. I am, for sure....I think I was misdiagnosed as bipolar a few years ago, and I'm really a Borderline. That's what my psychiatrist and therapist tell me, anyway....my shrink diagnosed me with it a couple of years ago. Being Borderline is like being cursed. I think (hope) mine is somewhat controlled now with meds but who knows....I can't try to analyze myself too much, because it's pointless to analyze yourself (to a point) anyway. And yeah, sometimes people do "want to run when they see those people coming" lol, no doubt in my mind that's true sometimes. It's a very, very serious diagnosis. If I could choose wich of my disorders to get rid of (if I could only choose one) I wouldn't choose PTSD, or MDD, or SAD, or GAD. I'd choose Borderline Personality Disorder. It has caused me more grief and frustration and harm than the other ones combined.

It is what it is though. This wouldn't be the first time (and it won't be the last) that I've been described as being a "buttload of crazy" or being one of those people that are "destined to hurt you badly", as you described it.

Don't worry lmao, I don't take it personally. I just think you're very misinformed imo. You are making sweeping generalizations about people that have that diagnosis though, and imo that's not fair. Saying people with BPD are "destined to hurt you badly" is not unlike someone saying "people with social anxiety disorder are psycho, they don't know how to interact, they are sociopaths, stay away from them". I've run into people like that before, and I've learned to accept the fact that they're just really very, very misinformed, or are trying, imo, to put everyone into a neat little category. But I don't take it personally. Those generalizations don't apply to everyone....that's why they're by definition generalizations, and you can't sum me up or put me into a neat little category if you don't even know me. So. Despite me disagreeing with almost everything in your post.....we're still good. I just....disagree with almost everything in your post lmao. That's all.

Edit: TL/DR....
I try very hard to not hold it against people when their ignorance about my mental disorders comes shining through. First, I try to remember that they themselves probably have a mental disorder (otherwise why would they be here?). And they don't even know who I am, they don't know what I've been through, so they couldn't possibly judge me and be right or wrong about any of it....it's just throwing generalizations about my disorder out there probably in most cases to rationalize a fear of what they don't understand.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> I have a name for my leaf blower. It's called the wind.


It didn't do it's job :lol. I didn't want to have to clear any leaves.
That reminds me. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and I need to get the bags out of the way.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

AllTheSame said:


> Don't worry lmao, I don't take it personally. I just think you're very misinformed imo. You are making sweeping generalizations about people that have that diagnosis though, and imo that's not fair. Saying people with BPD are "destined to hurt you badly" is not unlike someone saying "people with social anxiety disorder are psycho, they don't know how to interact, they are sociopaths, stay away from them". I've run into people like that before, and I've learned to accept the fact that they're just really very, very misinformed, or are trying, imo, to put everyone into a neat little category. But I don't take it personally. Those generalizations don't apply to everyone....that's why they're by definition generalizations, and you can't sum me up or put me into a neat little category if you don't even know me. So. Despite me disagreeing with almost everything in your post.....we're still good. I just....disagree with almost everything in your post lmao. That's all.


I like this! I read the bit from the other poster and actually started to feel crappy about myself and the diagnosis.


----------



## littleghost

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao, yeah maybe she is a Borderline. I am, for sure....I think I was misdiagnosed as bipolar a few years ago, and I'm really a Borderline. That's what my psychiatrist and therapist tell me, anyway....my shrink diagnosed me with it a couple of years ago. Being Borderline is like being cursed. I think (hope) mine is somewhat controlled now with meds but who knows....I can't try to analyze myself too much, because it's pointless to analyze yourself (to a point) anyway. And yeah, sometimes people do "want to run when they see those people coming" lol, no doubt in my mind that's true sometimes. It's a very, very serious diagnosis. If I could choose wich of my disorders to get rid of (if I could only choose one) I wouldn't choose PTSD, or MDD, or SAD, or GAD. I'd choose Borderline Personality Disorder. It has caused me more grief and frustration and harm than the other ones combined.
> 
> It is what it is though. This wouldn't be the first time (and it won't be the last) that I've been described as being a "buttload of crazy" or being one of those people that are "destined to hurt you badly", as you described it.
> 
> Don't worry lmao, I don't take it personally. I just think you're very misinformed imo. You are making sweeping generalizations about people that have that diagnosis though, and imo that's not fair. Saying people with BPD are "destined to hurt you badly" is not unlike someone saying "people with social anxiety disorder are psycho, they don't know how to interact, they are sociopaths, stay away from them". I've run into people like that before, and I've learned to accept the fact that they're just really very, very misinformed, or are trying, imo, to put everyone into a neat little category. But I don't take it personally. Those generalizations don't apply to everyone....that's why they're by definition generalizations, and you can't sum me up or put me into a neat little category if you don't even know me. So. Despite me disagreeing with almost everything in your post.....we're still good. I just....disagree with almost everything in your post lmao. That's all.
> 
> Edit: TL/DR....
> I try very hard to not hold it against people when their ignorance about my mental disorders comes shining through. First, I try to remember that they themselves probably have a mental disorder (otherwise why would they be here?). And they don't even know who I am, they don't know what I've been through, so they couldn't possibly judge me and be right or wrong about any of it....it's just throwing generalizations about my disorder out there probably in most cases to rationalize a fear of what they don't understand.


sorry... didn't know you were borderline. I've met a few really messed up people with it, so I guess I generalized. I'm working with a small sample... based on the five people I've known with it, getting in a serious relationship just seemed like a bad idea, so I thought I'd point it out. You say you're taking meds, but most people think meds don't really work on BPD, just on some secondary symptoms like mood swings. Have you done DBT? That's the gold standard of treatment for BPD. It's kind of weird. I did a little of it when I was in a mental clinic for a while. I'm just as crazy as the next guy. I guess I wouldn't want anyone judging me based on my list of diagnoses. I just find BPD interesting because it's such a difficult diagnosis (and often misdiagnosed). But most of the people I've known with it... they were classic and fit very neatly into the box I had in my head for them. Sorry if I tried to force you into that box with them.


----------



## AllTheSame

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I like this! I read the bit from the other poster and actually started to feel crappy about myself and the diagnosis.


Yeah, I did too...I mean...I say I don't take it personally and I don't, but my gut reaction at first after hearing what some people think of Borderlines is "What the actual *** I guess I am broken beyond repair, I guess there is no hope". That's why sometimes I'm very reluctant to mention it on this forum.

There are of course Borderlines that are on a very self-destructive path, and some of the behavior can really effect other people in a very negative way...the black and white, all-or-nothing thinking, the fear of abandonment, the unstable relationships, the self harm, the off-the-charts mood swings, the dissociative symptoms. But everyone is different, ffs, even Borderlines are very different. I mean, one of the criteria is intense anger and problems controlling anger. That's one of the very few criteria that I _*don't*_ meet...I have problems getting in touch with anger in the first place. I have had problems in the past with unstable relationships, but I was also married for 18 years, and 16 and a half of those years were very stable, and we were very, very happy together, we were very close.

Anyway you really don't even have to jump to a different disorder, or a different diagnosis for people to start judging. There are people on this site for example who have social anxiety, who feel it's within their right to tell other people here whether or not they really have social anxiety, based on their own experiences and whatever criteria they dreamed up in their heads lol. It's why conversations about "who has it worse" are not allowed here. It's really kind of sad sometimes....you'd think that on a support site for those with mental disorders we would all be on the same team so to speak, but a whole lot of the time (imo) that's just not the case. I think for a whole lot of reasons....people get defensive, or they're projecting, or "ffs, I have issues but at least I'm not _*that*_ bad"....


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> sorry... didn't know you were borderline. I've met a few really messed up people with it, so I guess I generalized. I'm working with a small sample... based on the five people I've known with it, getting in a serious relationship just seemed like a bad idea, so I thought I'd point it out. You say you're taking meds, but most people think meds don't really work on BPD, just on some secondary symptoms like mood swings. Have you done DBT? That's the gold standard of treatment for BPD. It's kind of weird. I did a little of it when I was in a mental clinic for a while. I'm just as crazy as the next guy. I guess I wouldn't want anyone judging me based on my list of diagnoses. I just find BPD interesting because it's such a difficult diagnosis (and often misdiagnosed). But most of the people I've known with it... they were classic and fit very neatly into the box I had in my head for them. Sorry if I tried to force you into that box with them.


It's OK, really. Like I said I don't take it personally anymore, unless someone's using it to make personal digs at me or something.

I think meds reeeeally help me with some of the symptoms. I notice a huge difference when I stop taking them. Mostly they help me with mood swings, which can get out of control for me at times, and it's difficult for my therapist even to know sometimes when my mood swings are just kind of irrational or when they're feelings coming to the surface because of issues I haven't dealt with. I have some pretty big issues, some very serious stuff to deal with, like the death of an ex-gf a few years ago, other family members that I've been very close to passing away around the same time, my relationships with my kids, forgiving my abuser from when I was a kid. But meds keep the mood swings from getting out of control. And the thing is (with myself, anyway) out of control mood swings can lead to black and white thinking, another one of the criteria. Mood swings can lead to stress-related paranoid thoughts, they can lead to chronic feelings of emptiness, and they can most definitely play into a distorted and unstable self image, all of which are other criteria also. So yeah meds help me a lot, I would be just...so ****** dysfunctional without them.

My therapist is using DBT. She just doesn't call it that, she knows me and she knows it's best to stay away from labels with me lol. I had a very bad experience with CBT (and I understand those two are very different but at the same time they do have a lot of similarities as well). So she doesn't call it that but yeah any idiot could see that she's using DBT therapy with me lol.

As far as forcing people into neat little categories, it happens all the time, like I said, it's I think sort of a knee jerk reaction a lot of people have. I don't take it personally. No worries. Thanks for the post and the explanation though, that cleared a lot of things up for me


----------



## Kevin001

Wearing a real military jacket when you haven't served in the military is so not cool.


----------



## kivi

I love sundays because cafes don't overflow with people here in campus: Not too lonely but not too crowded.


----------



## tehuti88

"Marianne had been a girl shy as a mole, her hair twisted like roots on her round ball of a head. Marianne had hung in her skirt like a clapper in a bell, never ringing when she walked; just swithering along, one heel after another. She gazed at weeds and the sidewalk under her toes, she looked at your chin if she saw you at all--and never got as far as your eyes. Her mother despaired of Marianne's ever marrying or succeeding."

--Ray Bradbury, "The Traveler"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to book a jam session with this guy and see if joining his metal band is worth pursuing


----------



## cuppy

I want to be ultimate sass! 
*looks up "ultimate sass" to make sure the kids haven't made it into a naughty slang* 
But I am just a ball of dough.

Also I keep unknowingly posting something totally unrelated while people are in the middle of an argument here :s


----------



## Carolyne

Old lady who doesn't like me might have seen me check out one of the younger women. Well, she did see me, I just don't know if she made that connection; didn't say anything. Of course paranoid thoughts are running through my mind now.


----------



## kivi

I bought curtain tulle, plain pillow covers, sponges. I'll sew them and try to make a cushion though I didn't even choose the thread color and currently have no idea which style to sew them. I don't have enough time and money for an upholsterer (I don't know where to find one here). I need to do another lessons' work too and I don't feel any motivated at all.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I think I need to find a creative outlet to get out of this constant low mood. Maybe it's time to dust off my old water color supplies and see if it can cheer me up a bit.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make some lists so I can focus my efforts


----------



## tehuti88

cuppy said:


> I want to be ultimate sass!
> *looks up "ultimate sass" to make sure the kids haven't made it into a naughty slang*


Behold the ULTIMATE SASS.









(Well, at least she thinks she is.)


----------



## cuppy

tehuti88 said:


> Behold the ULTIMATE SASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Well, at least she thinks she is.)


:lol aww <3


----------



## ShadowOne

I want to go to snow


----------



## Charmander

That meal was not worth the money...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## millenniumman75

I didn't need that extra Paxil tablet today.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to go to another soccer game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> I want to go to another soccer game.


Take me with you!


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Take me with you!


K, let's go!


----------



## Mc Borg

I think I'm dying.


----------



## Charmander

Got my best grade so far. :yay My heart was pounding when I clicked the link to look at the feedback.


----------



## millenniumman75

I didn't do enough to warrant a shower.


----------



## tea111red

snore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Live and suffer or suffer to die...


----------



## millenniumman75

I had a laugh - awesome


----------



## 8888

Charmander said:


> Got my best grade so far. :yay My heart was pounding when I clicked the link to look at the feedback.


Awesome, congratz!


----------



## 8888

Almost done with this semester of school!


----------



## Charmander

8888 said:


> Awesome, congratz!


Thank you.


----------



## Ai

Just realized my birthday is exactly two weeks away today. Huh.


----------



## Virgo

Is it just me or do you ever wonder sometimes what people's first names are here just out of curiosity??


----------



## Carolyne

Atheism said:


> Is it just me or do you ever wonder sometimes what people's first names are here just out of curiosity??


Even when I know someone's name, I still think of them and refer to them in my head by their username.


----------



## millenniumman75

I called the furnace guy to take a look at my humidifier.


----------



## Virgo

Carolyne said:


> Even when I know someone's name, I still think of them and refer to them in my head by their username.


Yeah it's true... I would do the same too but... it's just that one matter of realization where you are like, oh, here's a tiny little hint of that person's life. Their name. There's something that makes me so curious what people's names are, I don't know. Haha I hope that's not weird. Hmm I guess your name is Carolyne


----------



## millenniumman75

I made a big vat of cheese potato soup - not bad for a night to get around 5F.


----------



## Mc Borg

Atheism said:


> Is it just me or do you ever wonder sometimes what people's first names are here just out of curiosity??


Some people have their names on their profiles. Mine is Joseph in case you were wondering. :b


----------



## calichick

My boyfriend is butthurt right now.

I'm using the term boyfriend roughly because he's "someone" in my life, but we're on a break right now.

Think he was really into me and I hurt him lil bit unwittingly.

Now he's being all standoffish giving me cold shoulder ignoring me lol.


Im considering asking him to be my f*** buddy cause while I don't see him being long-term I could really use the sex right now/companionship.

I wonder if I should ask him that next. Lol


----------



## calichick

Boys are so easily hurt

Their feelings, like talking up a big game and not delivering 

Booo, need someone to man up and just stop being a pssy!


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to get some sleep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm dreaming of a herbal Xmas...


----------



## Wanderlust26

At first I was puzzled by why there were mostly middle-aged women who were shopping at Victoria's Secret, and then it finally occurred to me that at that stage, that's when they have the money to afford such expensive lingerie.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wanderlust26 said:


> At first I was puzzled by why there were mostly middle-aged women who were shopping at Victoria's Secret, and then it finally occurred to me that at that stage, that's when they have the money to afford such expensive lingerie.


Considering some of the things I saw in the fashion show, I don't know if it would be worth spending so much money on so little.

I mean, the theme was "wings" and they had more fabric and feathers than the outfits the models were wearing!

I am like, Good Lord, it's DECEMBER! Cover up, honey! Have a cheeseburger while you're at it!


----------



## scooby

I bought a selection of 6 different beers. The one I'm drinking right now smells and tastes like those packaged hotdogs... And it's surprisingly not even completely bad, not the worst of the night.


----------



## Perkins

Hi.

Bye.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Considering some of the things I saw in the fashion show, I don't know if it would be worth spending so much money on so little.
> 
> I mean, the theme was "wings" and they had more fabric and feathers than the outfits the models were wearing!
> 
> I am like, Good Lord, it's DECEMBER! Cover up, honey! Have a cheeseburger while you're at it!


I was sitting in my parents' living room with my kids a couple weeks ago, and I had asked them about more ideas for gifts. My 13 year old daughter said she'd really like to get some things from Victoria's Secret. And I....just stared at her for a second and then just blurted out "I don't ****** think so, uhmmmm, no". And my 16 year old daughter just died laughing.

She went on to say I was being ridiculous because she didn't want any of those "sexy" things. She looked at me like that was disgusting and, "how could you possibly think that". And I was like "Well what do you THINK of when you think of Victoria's Secret"? And we went back and forth, she said "Well, not THAT, dad"! Which just made my 16 year old laugh even harder.

I'm not buying it. My kids know how to dress and what's appropriate and what's not, but I've seen my 13 year old daughter wear shorts before that barely cover her little butt. I mean barely. And shirts that don't cover her belly button. So. Yeah. I'm not buying the whole "I wasn't even thinking of that dad" answer....nice try though.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> I was sitting in my parents' living room with my kids a couple weeks ago, and I had asked them about more ideas for gifts. My 13 year old daughter said she'd really like to get some things from Victoria's Secret. And I....just stared at her for a second and then just blurted out "I don't ****** think so, uhmmmm, no". And my 16 year old daughter just died laughing.
> 
> She went on to say I was being ridiculous because she didn't want any of those "sexy" things. She looked at me like that was disgusting and, "how could you possibly think that". And I was like "Well what do you THINK of when you think of Victoria's Secret"? And we went back and forth, she said "Well, not THAT, dad"! Which just made my 16 year old laugh even harder.
> 
> I'm not buying it. My kids know how to dress and what's appropriate and what's not, but I've seen my 13 year old daughter wear shorts before that barely cover her little butt. I mean barely. And shirts that don't cover her belly button. So. Yeah. I'm not buying the whole "I wasn't even thinking of that dad" answer....nice try though.


 I think they do have more modest clothing, like pajamas. I remember in high school, this one girl wore a short-sleeved, short set (it was modest, just kinda weird) at school. It covered up a lot, just your standard summertime sleep set. I don't know if I would let my daughter even go that far if I had one.


----------



## Wanderlust26

millenniumman75 said:


> Considering some of the things I saw in the fashion show, I don't know if it would be worth spending so much money on so little.
> 
> I mean, the theme was "wings" and they had more fabric and feathers than the outfits the models were wearing!
> 
> I am like, Good Lord, it's DECEMBER! Cover up, honey! Have a cheeseburger while you're at it!


Even though I still think everything is overpriced, I do notice the material lasts longer than the cheaper lingerie. So I think it's kinda worth it. I guess you're also paying more for someone's creativity.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Before I used to get excited about a potential room for rent. After several bad experiences, now I get paranoid and worried.


----------



## no subject

who is "me"...shh...wer ist guter junge?


----------



## Carolyne

When you order a strange meal at a restaurant, do you feel like you have to defend your choice and say it was amazing even if you didn't like it?


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> I think they do have more modest clothing, like pajamas. I remember in high school, this one girl wore a short-sleeved, short set (it was modest, just kinda weird) at school. It covered up a lot, just your standard summertime sleep set. I don't know if I would let my daughter even go that far if I had one.


Yeah, I know they have other things, lmao, it mostly turned into a funny conversation because they know, my 13 year old daughter _*knows*_ it will be a cold day in hell before I get her a gift card from there. She also likes Pink, it's affiliated with Victoria's Secret but they market towards 15 to 22 year olds, and they do have some more modest looking stuff.

My 16 year old didn't ask for Victoria's Secret or Pink, she wanted a onesie....apparently they make them for grown women....the pajamas with feet lol. So yeah my parents found that for her.


----------



## calichick

My boyfriend who I just broke up with by text today has been hinting at a NSA (just sex) relationship for the past few weeks or some time since I've known him.

He asked me this morning if I wanted to come and sleep with him cause he was lonely. (I'm on my period right now). I told him you must be kidding and broke up with him.

Few hours later, I asked him if we could keep sleeping together NSA because the sex was quite good honestly.

He says he is unsure.

LOL men.

Men. Men men men men men. Own up

Can't even keep an NSA relationship down woe is me lol


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah, I know they have other things, lmao, it mostly turned into a funny conversation because they know, my 13 year old daughter _*knows*_ it will be a cold day in hell before I get her a gift card from there. She also likes Pink, it's affiliated with Victoria's Secret but they market towards 15 to 22 year olds, and they do have some more modest looking stuff.
> 
> My 16 year old didn't ask for Victoria's Secret or Pink, she wanted a onesie....apparently they make them for grown women....the pajamas with feet lol. So yeah my parents found that for her.


Well, you know what they say....Victoria's Secret, uh uh, she TELLS on you!


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, you know what they say....Victoria's Secret, uh uh, she TELLS on you!


Yeah I don't know Victoria and she can **** off with her secrets. My girls are getting onesies.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah I don't know Victoria and she can *** off with her secrets. My girls are getting onesies.


I was watching the news and they had a story on mall shopping during this weekend of wild and nasty........weather.

Guess what store is in the background?! VICTORIA'S SECRET!

Them pink bags......keep 'em covered, ladies, it's cold outside!


----------



## Crisigv

I hate Christmas


----------



## funnynihilist

Crisigv said:


> I hate Christmas


Not feeling it myself this year.


----------



## Kevin001

This has been the most expensive Christmas ever.....I'm officially broke, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got the trash out in time this morning.
There will be more next week!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Merry Ho Ho, Happy Herbsmas, Cannabis Clause Has Come To Town! Haha


----------



## millenniumman75

I am about to watch an episode of The Twilight Zone that hadn't aired in the United States for almost 52 years!

It is the only episode that only aired once - May 1, 1964 until January 3, 2016 when it was part of SyFy's Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## AussiePea

I hate moving house so much....so much **** to pack and organise. Not the best time of year for it either.


----------



## littleghost

Interesting conversations in my house. (Usually i'm alone, kids are home now). My son had a loose crown and swallowed it. He tried to make himself throw up and couldn't. He found a very old bottle of Ipecac in the medicine cabinet and tried it because he hates the thought of waiting for the crown to come out the other end and have to fetch it. It wasn't working. My other son said, most things if they're expired, they make you throw up. That means when Ipecac is expired it should make you NOT throw up. While I was typing this the Ipecac apparently worked, and now I'm hearing the conversation about searching through for it.... kids always make it more interesting in the house.


----------



## komorikun

littleghost said:


> Interesting conversations in my house. (Usually i'm alone, kids are home now). My son had a loose crown and swallowed it. He tried to make himself throw up and couldn't. He found a very old bottle of Ipecac in the medicine cabinet and tried it because he hates the thought of waiting for the crown to come out the other end and have to fetch it. It wasn't working. My other son said, *most things if they're expired, they make you throw up*. That means when Ipecac is expired it should make you NOT throw up. While I was typing this the Ipecac apparently worked, and now I'm hearing the conversation about searching through for it.... kids always make it more interesting in the house.


That's not true of medication. Usually medication just becomes weaker once it expires. Think it's gradual.

Rotten food may make you throw up though.


----------



## littleghost

komorikun said:


> That's not true of medication. Usually medication just becomes weaker once it expires. Think it's gradual.
> 
> Rotten food may make you throw up though.


He knows that he was just teasing his brother.
Now he's eating corn, so that when he's looking through the other end of things, he knows when he's on the right timeline. (yuk)


----------



## komorikun

littleghost said:


> He knows that he was just teasing his brother.
> Now he's eating corn, so that when he's looking through the other end of things, he knows when he's on the right timeline. (yuk)


I was just thinking of corn. Today I found out that if you don't chew your peas well, they come out whole in your poop. Whole as in not just the skin of the pea.

I put some peas in my canned chili (with rice) yesterday and didn't chew very well.


----------



## Carolyne

Today someone sent me a text and I responded. And they responded and I responded again. And then they sent another, and I ignored it. And another, and another, and another. I've now ignored 7 text messages. That were sent right after responding to one so she knows I saw them. Help.


----------



## Virgo

I hate having dreams where you bought so much candy, including Peeps which are like the best candy ever, an you think you really have all that stuff you just bought. And you say when I wake up, I am going to eat all of this candy. Then it's not there when you wake up because you were just dreaming it. Dreaming of something you think you have..... constant struggle of thinking you have candy or school assignments done.


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
** 144,000th Post **
****************


----------



## KelsKels

Feeling really down. Just that irrational sadness that has no reason or purpose, but creeps up on you and lingers all day long. Feeling like anything can push me over the edge to tears.

I'm sure sasers know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Crisigv

I may be sick, but I'm braving the outside world yet again. Go me.


----------



## AussiePea

https://i.imgur.com/uAmRctR.gifv

Merry Christmas from your local priest.


----------



## Barakiel

Jeff271 said:


> My fingers are covered in chocolate, ah well.


Chocolate-dipped fingers are a delicacy from where I come from. :um


----------



## Virgo

I want this in my life so badly you guys wouldn't even fathom it. Omfgggggg.


----------



## Barakiel

I want to date a philosopher, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for that kind of ontological commitment.


----------



## AussiePea

Watching the dynamic between a gold digger and her highly unattractive and obese ~30 year older husband is quite interesting.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh....I have mixed feelings about the FitBit that's now pretty much permanently attached to my wrist. It's all about accountability lmao. I downloaded the app to my phone. Answered some height and weight and other basic questions. I set an "ideal" goal weight. My Fitbit suggested some goals for me. Which, I accepted. And added one more, eating better and calorie reduction. And it gave me a timeline. And it's going to give me updates on how I'm doing. And it's measuring my pulse, my heart rate, my activity levels, my sleeping patterns, how often I'm disturbed during sleep or wake up, how much deep sleep I'm getting. All of that. And in a few days it's going to update me on "how I'm doing". I have a goal right now of 10,000 steps per day. When I'm falling behind, say at 2:00 or 3:00pm, if I haven't walked enough, it's going to tell me to "get up and walk".

Ffs. It's like a digital personal trainer on my wrist. It's pretty cool but it's all about accountability with this thing. I'm amazed at how much it actually does, and what it keeps track of, and I'm still figuring it out.


----------



## naptime

I hate this time of year.


----------



## funnynihilist

RIP George Michael


----------



## Charmander

Woah, so many celebrities dying this year.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> RIP George Michael


hmm...that sucks. i liked some of his songs (guilty pleasure). :hide


----------



## Kevin001

Its supposed to be summer time and its 80° here.....talk about crazy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm exhausted and feel like ****. I slept for a long time, but it didn't help. Stupid illness.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Woah, so many celebrities dying this year.


 Well, a lot of them have been living hard for a very long time. Celebrity life in general is hard living even though it seems glamorous and awesome to most people. Often they get heavy into drugs and alcohol on top of a hectic schedule and always being in the spotlight. It's pretty sad, actually.


----------



## Barakiel

The way male feminists and female MRA's are encouraged by their own communities to engage in this masochistic, self-loathing behavior is really sad.


----------



## TheGirlWithAllTheGifts

When you get a friend and you realise how goddamn lonely you actually are. It seems to make the loneliness worse. Especially when they're busy all the time. It's like finishing binge watching a TV show. What did you do with your time before it?


----------



## millenniumman75

Too many naps today!

I only got four hours of sleep, then was up for a few hours after taking out my garbage, then took a couple of naps throughout the day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Kevin001

There was a thread about a year or so ago from a user that was so inspiring. I don't think they stuck around but it was about her sneaking into bible school and how God saved her. Can't find it to save my life, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am alert today - and I don't know why


----------



## komorikun

Two separate Chinese customers were holding up the line at Rite Aid. Both were buying several boxes of Huggies Diaper Wipes and Kellogg's Frosted Flakes with a whole buttload of coupons. Weird. There were problems with the coupons apparently.


----------



## Kevin001

Is it normal to be more wanted when you're in a relationship? I swear I'm starting to get hit on daily.


----------



## Rex87

I guess I could of gone into work. I called in saying I wasn't feeling good and not to mention there is a state of emergency here(my boss doesn't live here and never comes here really). I had a rant and everything this morning that got deleted, just ranting about Atlanta and snow, and how they should of not had a half day but a full snow day. I thought it was stupid doing exactly what they did in snowmageddon '14, releasing school and work at the same time(noon). But it looks like it went smooth (difference also being no snow yet...'14 it had already started to snow when everyone was released), I wasn't going to chance it though. I mean with me being in traffic all the damn time(90-120 min afternoon commute M-F), I definitely wasn't going to chance it. *******s in this city f up the roads long before any precipitation falls.


----------



## Mc Borg

It never ceases to amaze me when people criticize others as being irrational/illogical, yet end up displaying themselves as being a textbook example of arguing illogically/inconsistently in the process. It's quite ironic indeed.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Is it normal to be more wanted when you're in a relationship? I swear I'm starting to get hit on daily.


Your new found love has you sending out vibes...I think there's something to it.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Ok, I was going to say something along the lines of I hate life, life sucks (there's just so much God damned weight on my shoulders, all I'm trying to do is live my mother****ing life)... but this made me happy for a second. So we'll say life mostly sucks.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm off work, yay! Oh, I have to clean the whole house, wonderful!! ...I'd rather work. :roll


----------



## Mc Borg

Has the earth come loose from its galactic neck?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Dudes, I ****in' love soy sauce. Such a punchy, salty edge to the unami flavour. Close to 2 entire grams of sodium in 20ml, though? Damn. Wonder if I could get a 'prescription' from my doctor for soy sauce as treatment for my low blood pressure.......


----------



## tea111red

that one user made to look like a woman reminds me of Laura Dern.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hopelessness is not a Bummer


----------



## Ai

Traveling alone makes me feel so nervous... I obsess about it weeks in advance. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Traveling alone makes me feel so nervous... I obsess about it weeks in advance. :sigh


I know the feels :squeeze


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> I know the feels :squeeze












:b Also :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

Ai said:


> :b Also :squeeze


 One of those doesn't even have a face! :afr :fall


----------



## Ai

millenniumman75 said:


> One of those doesn't even have a face! :afr :fall


:lol I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out... I think it's just facing backwards?

Maybe?


----------



## millenniumman75

Ai said:


> :lol I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out... I think it's just facing backwards?
> 
> Maybe?


Yeah, like the Exorcist Girl :troll :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Was it wrong of me to ask that? She seemed fine with it.


----------



## Toad Licker

Hopelessness is not a Bummer


----------



## millenniumman75

I did my hair cut and got running gear and mouse traps.

I saw a mouse last night in my basement. Mortimer and his friends are trying to mess with my house!


----------



## millenniumman75

.


----------



## AllTheSame

Uhmmm....yeah....I knew that was gonna happen. I knew it was gonna happen soon. I just wasn't sure when. And I was surprised it happened so soon, lmao. But, yeah....no surprises there. At all. I would've bet my life on it.


----------



## BAH

Should wake up early more often


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Love finding new entertainment but 12 seasons to catch up on is a lot


----------



## komorikun

So many prolific trolls on SAS now. New accounts making numerous bizarre threads.


----------



## Kevin001

Everytime I talk to a girl one of the first things they ask is how many kids do I have? Wtf? Is this common for my age? I guess so. I'm old.....fml.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

How should I continue my story? :/ Well let's see we can go with...Yeah, I think I have idea on what I'll do.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg

I wish I was Jhonen Vasquez.


----------



## Barakiel

I got tired of regular ol' Pocky's a long time ago, but there doesn't seem to be anything else to snack on in this house so those will have to do.


----------



## Barakiel

I really need to stop playing games when I'm tired and prone to getting angry over the smallest things. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## AllTheSame

If my new boss has one more conference call I think everyone on our team is going to riot, ffs. Or just quit with no notice.

My old boss (who is still my boss, I just have two bosses now) is just busting my balls about this in a way. "I told you". "Didn't I tell you what you were getting yourself into? I told you, you might regret taking this promotion". Meh. Poor b****** misses me, I'm not his for 40 hours a week anymore lol.

But ffs it's ridiculous. It's one conference call after another. And some of them are video conferences, which don't bother me, but....ffs! This morning I came home for one of them, and it turns out this IT person could have just emailed all of us the information. But instead, fifty people wasted over an hour of their time today. Because. Conference calls are awesome! :grin2:


----------



## Mc Borg

I think it's time for me to go full hipster.


----------



## Spindrift

Protein shakes aren't really supposed to be a meal substitute, but I guess I'm just cool like that.


----------



## Mc Borg

We have two hundred couches where you can sleep tonight.


----------



## cosmicslop

When it's the first week of classes and you listen to a classmate speak for a a while and think, "oh. Oh I'm not going to like you."


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Violence, pointless deaths, kidnappings, torture (cough Donald Trump cough), famine and diseases are all terrible issues that we face on this Earth. But the main issue right now is that I do not have any chocolate in the house. This, I must and will resolve.


----------



## crimeclub

I find the most accurate gauge of how much you value a friendship with someone is the moment they ask if you'll help them put up sheet-rock.

Also my 'check engine' light is on _again_, I thought I'd be saving money by buying a cheaper and slightly older car but the maintenance that comes with this particular car is ridiculous, I should have just gotten a 2014 Passat, because my 2008 has now cost me a lot more. I hate cars.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

crimeclub said:


> I find the most accurate gauge of how much you value a friendship with someone is the moment they ask if you'll help them put up sheet-rock.


 :lol

Good point.



> Also my 'check engine' light is on _again_, I thought I'd be saving money by buying a cheaper and slightly older car but the maintenance that comes with this particular car is ridiculous, I should have just gotten a 2014 Passat, because my 2008 has now cost me a lot more. I hate cars.


 I've heard that Passats are relatively troublesome cars. I don't know. I've seen people get away with buying cheap older cars and keep them running for years with a minimal maintenance.

Anyway, my guess is the check engine light on newer cars is probably usually nothing important. They got sensors all over modern engines and the slightest bad reading will set off the check engine light. While it's probably important to eventually deal with it, if the car still starts and runs and doesn't make noises like a dying dog you can probably just drive it until you can afford to see what the issue is.


----------



## coeur_brise

For sure I would love to take gastronomical tour of England only to end up eating haggis and deep-fried foods. If only I had a partner in crime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

coeur_brise said:


> For sure I would love to take gastronomical tour of England only to end up eating haggis and deep-fried foods. If only I had a partner in crime.


I'll take you on the tour if you come to some Premier League Matches with me, lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Just anxiety things going on left and right.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do girls always ask if I have kids? If I'm single? Also they look shocked when I tell them I'm 26.


----------



## millenniumman75

January 31st, 2017 - not a good day


----------



## AllTheSame

So after reading someone talk about camgirls on here yesterday, I decided I'd (for the first time ever) google it. Ffs. I don't think I can unsee what I saw. I guess I watched about six or seven different ones. I got bored, tbh, with most of them. But this one just didn't seem to have any inhibitions. No shame at all. Nothing was off limits. Ffs girl. And it just looked like her body had been....how do I say this....used to the abuse she was giving it. At first I was like "Omg is she really going to...." and then I was like "No, no please don't please stop, tell me you're not going to...."

Ffs.


----------



## millenniumman75

Eewwww


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## Aribeth

AllTheSame said:


> So after reading someone talk about camgirls on here yesterday, I decided I'd (for the first time ever) google it. Ffs. I don't think I can unsee what I saw. I guess I watched about six or seven different ones. I got bored, tbh, with most of them. But this one just didn't seem to have any inhibitions. No shame at all. Nothing was off limits. Ffs girl. And it just looked like her body had been....how do I say this....used to the abuse she was giving it. At first I was like "Omg is she really going to...." and then I was like "No, no please don't please stop, tell me you're not going to...."
> 
> Ffs.


A-ha! She was fisting her @$$, wasn't she?


----------



## AllTheSame

Aribeth said:


> A-ha! She was fisting her @$$, wasn't she?


Idk what that is.
Show me, I guess?


----------



## rdrr

coeur_brise said:


> For sure I would love to take gastronomical tour of England only to end up eating haggis and deep-fried foods. If only I had a partner in crime.





Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll take you on the tour if you come to some Premier League Matches with me, lol


I thought haggis was from Scotland but who is counting, lol. I super recommend a trip to England, for the food, culture, nightlife, and premier league soccer. Had the best chicken tikka I ever had from a random pub.


----------



## Ai

This job is so out of my league, what am I even doing?


----------



## Ckg2011

The only thing working hard gets you is back pain, soreness, and more sleepy.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> This job is so out of my league, what am I even doing?


Taking a chance? Bettering yourself? Proving the doubters wrong?


----------



## Kandice

I hate my job because it's difficult for me to do as it is outside of my comfort zone. My jobs fueled me to hate people. I feel tired and angry all the time. When I came home, I just lock myself in doors and just watch TV and eat all day. I lost 9 pounds in three months, after starting this new job. I work 8, 10, and even 12 hour shifts without taking a break or eating. I hating talking to people, but I have to talk to people to do my job. I don't know how to lead people as I have low confidence. I have to go to weekly meetings with my manager to go over how much I suck. I feel like I act as if I have this IDGAF attitude, but maybe deep down I do give a f***. Sad thing is, I blame this all on my job, but the truth is I have SAD and I f****** suck at what I'm doing. I am in the process of seeking a psychologist for help. I saw a psychologist for the first time the first year I started college. I don't remember much, but it was weird because somehow I opened up to this person I don't even know and I even cried. I never went back again. Today, I wish I went back to the psychologist I talked to at the college's counseling center and kept going back to see her because I see now that I really need help.


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> Taking a chance? Bettering yourself? Proving the doubters wrong?


Wasting time obsessing over a cover letter and resume that is likely to get completely ignored sounds more likely, though. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Wasting time obsessing over a cover letter and resume that is likely to get completely ignored sounds more likely, though. lol


Psssh....let me know when you land the job. :b


----------



## Toad Licker

It is only when a mosquito lands on your testicles that you realize there is always a way to solve problems without using violence.


----------



## rdrr

yo


----------



## millenniumman75

****************
* 146,000th Post! *
****************


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What the hell IMDB? There used to be a thing that would show you similar type show recommendations when you scrolled down...


----------



## Spindrift

Just read about a guy who'd been taking 50g of creatine a day - rather than 5g - for almost two weeks before asking if it was normal to feel like vomiting afterwards.

He also wondered why it was so expensive. Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## noydb




----------



## Canadian Brotha

10 minutes watch isn't too much to ask



noydb said:


>


Feels like where I'm at currently...


----------



## Mc Borg

rdrr said:


> yo


yo


----------



## Spindrift

I've become buddies at the gym with an old black guy with a limp who can lift as much as me. I'm not sure how it happened, but at least I have that going for me.


----------



## Kevin001

I really miss some of the old users I befriended when I first joined. Hope they're well.


----------



## Spindrift

Preparing broccoli to eat is miserable. It feels like you're about to punish yourself for something you didn't do.

Silver lining: "Broccolio" is a funny typo.


----------



## cosmicslop

¿A qué hora? Es la una menos mi sanidad.

edit: I need to sleep so i can eat tomorrow. been skipping dinners.


----------



## Toad Licker

Random thoughts escape me. Maybe I need a bigger net?!?


----------



## Kevin001

You married a guy you took care of to get his VA and Social Security when he dies? Hmm ok. You deserve better and could/can get better.


----------



## Spindrift

The best thing about following both the NRL and NFL: one starts just as the other ends!


----------



## millenniumman75

These large temperature swings are getting on my nerves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Spindrift said:


> Preparing broccoli to eat is miserable. It feels like you're about to punish yourself for something you didn't do.
> 
> Silver lining: "Broccolio" is a funny typo.


 Buy a microwave steamer dish. So much easier.


----------



## AllTheSame

There are a few users on this site who truly live in a Pink Floyd world. That's not so much a criticism, more like just an observation. Please. Don't stop lol. Not that you ever would.

It's kind of like saying you live in your own world, but after you've dropped a couple of hits of acid. You kind of have to be careful how you approach. Not that you'll get attacked or anything...it's just the normal laws of interaction, and social conventions don't apply. Ffs the laws of the universe don't apply when you're talking to these people lmao. It can be kind of endearing at times, and it can be a little scary at times, but it's always interesting, I'll give you that much. Reality is just a completely different concept to you guys. 

Sometimes I wonder what color the sky is in your world. Seriously. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Barakiel

Hard green people are always emphasizing how much humans have harmed the environment and all that, but I think it's safe to say that no other species on earth has put so much conscious effort into protecting and helping other species. Anthropogenic climate change and environmental destruction are serious problems, but I don't think the more radically misanthropic environmentalists are looking at things objectively.


----------



## Crisigv

It seems the snow is following me this week. Another snow storm tomorrow and of course I'm working.


----------



## scintilla

Health anxiety as bad as ever √
Self Harm back √
Suicidal ideation √
The only person that ever mattered to me can't deal with my unstableness (understandably).
On track to ruining everything good that ever happened to me √√√

Perfect recipe for coming back here. So I can hate myself even more...if that's possible.


----------



## Spindrift

Half of my shirts and all but one pair of my jeans no longer fit me now because of the gym.

_I never asked for this._


----------



## millenniumman75

I am not going to beat myself up over not having gone for a run today. 
I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## Spindrift

I have the fine motor skills of a gorilla with Parkinson's when I try to untangle my earphones.


----------



## Virgo

^LOL

Omg I can't wait for the Vday candy to go on sale. Omg please. I want candy so bad right now. Fundip right now omg would be so goooodddd


----------



## Cyan22

Up at 3:30 in the morning.............so what was that I said about fixing my sleep schedule? We're off to a great start this week -___- probably gonna wake up at lunchtime. Again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't want to run away so much as walk away and never return


----------



## BAH

Blank


----------



## Sonder

Is the Devil punishes bad/evil people, surely that makes him good? We punish bad/evil people and call it justice


----------



## millenniumman75

Wi fi.


----------



## SparklingWater

Aaaand avoidance strikes again lol JHC me. You can do better


----------



## SparklingWater

Now I'm not saying I'm a gold digger- but I legitimately don't have any money so all our dates will be free walks in the park (which I love,) unless you're paying.


----------



## Virgo

Hey you guys remember those Warrior books? The series about the cat clans in the forest? Omg remember that? That was pretty dope.

Oh btw I got my fun dip now. Right this second


----------



## SparklingWater

I need to tint my windows. Also my new favorite word is spanakopita. I think I have the best avatar on the forum. Meep meep. I love the random thoughts thread today.


----------



## Spindrift

I miss Australian coins, they mixed it up with different shapes and animals. America needs to step up their game. Make coinage great again.


----------



## Spindrift

Oh yeah, I heard an owl outside for the first time! Nothing new for many people, but I thought it was cool.

Reminds me of the first time I saw a squirrel, it was ****ing fascinating. They're like fuzzy little rats with massive tails!


----------



## rdrr

blud fam blud


----------



## Virgo

Spindrift said:


> Oh yeah, I heard an owl outside for the first time! Nothing new for many people, but I thought it was cool.
> 
> Reminds me of the first time I saw a squirrel, it was ****ing fascinating. They're like fuzzy little rats with massive tails!


No I'm not surprised about the owl thing. To hear an owl is so rare here. I mean I've heard it before but only ever in the summer evening each year, if at all. It's such a beautiful noise. I was thinking quite recently actually, that I wish I could hear the sounds of owls every evening.


----------



## Spindrift

Atheism said:


> No I'm not surprised about the owl thing. To hear an owl is so rare here. I mean I've heard it before but only ever in the summer evening each year, if at all. It's such a beautiful noise. I was thinking quite recently actually, that I wish I could hear the sounds of owls every evening.


Birds tend to either swing one way or the other with me - either I love how they sound or I hate them. It was awesome hearing that owl because I actually really liked it. It wasn't grating or harsh at all; it was even pleasant to listen to in a way.

10/10, would owl again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My misery loves a bottle, a vaporizer, & a distraction


----------



## Blue Dino

I should've bought sharp cheddar instead of mild cheddar.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ate baked beans for lunch.
I can't remember the last time I did that.


----------



## BAH

Cing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd be better off as a leper


----------



## millenniumman75

It's only Thursday.


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder if I should continue to journal or not. Just worried someone will read it....idk.


----------



## Virgo

I always have the most perfect opportunities in the world, the most perfect moments possible in this universe sometimes, to make the best your mom jokes ever. To just slip those two words into a brilliant sentence. Your mom. But I never take it. And it's a shame. It becomes a lost opportunity. Why? Because I'm too paranoid that I don't realize that someone's mom died or something. And I can't get the reassurance through my head, that even if something tragic did happen to one's mother, that it is simply an innocent, playful joke. Lost opportunities. Sad.



Kevin001 said:


> Wonder if I should continue to journal or not. Just worried someone will read it....idk.


Mmm maybe take a break then. When I got to that point of writing in a journal... where I'd worry someone would read it... I found it hard to write the complete and whole of what I'm thinking, often constricted myself, and at that point it's pretty pointless to have a journal. Then on the other hand I will say, it's very unlikely that someone would read it if you have a good place for it, unless they are making an active attempt to find it and read it. Which someone in my household was trying to do at one point.


----------



## littleghost

Kevin001 said:


> Wonder if I should continue to journal or not. Just worried someone will read it....idk.


I find journaling really helpful, I learn a lot about myself when I write my thoughts down. Something about the way your brain keeps thinking while you're doing the writing... and handwritten is best. I don't get the same feeling with typing on a computer. If you think someone will read your stuff, shred it. Once I've written it out I don't read it again. I usually fiil up a spiral and then throw it away. But if I was paranoid and didn't trust my family, I would shred or burn the pages right after I wrote them.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> Mmm maybe take a break then. When I got to that point of writing in a journal... where I'd worry someone would read it... I found it hard to write the complete and whole of what I'm thinking, often constricted myself, and at that point it's pretty pointless to have a journal. Then on the other hand I will say, it's very unlikely that someone would read it if you have a good place for it, unless they are making an active attempt to find it and read it. Which someone in my household was trying to do at one point.


Idk I can journal fine, just thinking what if someone reads this they're going to be like wtf lol. Idk though.



littleghost said:


> I find journaling really helpful, I learn a lot about myself when I write my thoughts down. Something about the way your brain keeps thinking while you're doing the writing... and handwritten is best. I don't get the same feeling with typing on a computer. If you think someone will read your stuff, shred it. Once I've written it out I don't read it again. I usually fiil up a spiral and then throw it away. But if I was paranoid and didn't trust my family, I would shred or burn the pages right after I wrote them.


I reread it just to see how far I've come.


----------



## millenniumman75

Focus!


----------



## Wanderlust26

Alcohol has ruined me.


----------



## BAH

Next week it begins


----------



## Mc Borg

Next weekend it ends the week *cough*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People notice me because I never want to be noticed


----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> People notice me because I never want to be noticed


*notices you*

Listening to some tracks from Myopia right now. Impressive stuff.  I need to step my game up.


----------



## BAH

Boredom..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mc Borg said:


> *notices you*
> 
> Listening to some tracks from Myopia right now. Impressive stuff.  I need to step my game up.


Thanks man! You got any tunes online? If so, send me a link


----------



## Yer Blues

Canadian Brotha said:


> My misery loves a bottle, a vaporizer, & a distraction


Any vape mod recommendations? I'm thinking of getting this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fashionable-and-faddy-100-Original-Genuine-Kamry-60-60W-Box-Mod-fit-for-18650-battery-with/32610775679.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.2J12hM


----------



## SofaKing

Blue Dino said:


> I should've bought sharp cheddar instead of mild cheddar.


Yeah, if you can't taste it on a sandwich, what's the point of having it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yer Blues said:


> Any vape mod recommendations? I'm thinking of getting this:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fas...32610775679.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.2J12hM


I don't know that brand or a lot about vaporizers but that looks pretty cool. The last one I had is the Vapir NO2 which is a bit big but works nicely for herb. If you are getting one for nicotine with all the various flavours then you'd be wise to consult someone else though


----------



## Yer Blues

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know that brand or a lot about vaporizers but that looks pretty cool. The last one I had is the Vapir NO2 which is a bit big but works nicely for herb. If you are getting one for nicotine with all the various flavours then you'd be wise to consult someone else though


Yeah, I thought it was an mp3 player at first, lol.

For dry herb. I can get concentrates, but they tend to be expensive. Is the new Snoop Dog one any good? I'll check out the one you have, thanks.


----------



## KelsKels

Started kind of collecting coins. Nothing serious.. but it's fun. After my grandpa passed away we found some steel pennies from the depression Era and a couple mercury dimes. It made me want to look into other coins, and I bought a buffalo nickle and an Indian head penny. I want a walking liberty half dollar but they're anywhere from $20-30 for a common decent quality coin so idk if it's really worth it to me right now. I already spent a portion of my tax return on an entertainment center and a bigger purse.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Oh, cruel Monday. Why must you cast your filthy, unforgiving claws upon us? Why do we feel like you're not a day to be traversed horizontally, but climbed vertically?!


----------



## 837506

My left nut hangs lower than my right nut.


----------



## SFC01

Apex GhostFace said:


> My left nut hangs lower than my right nut.


My nuts hang lower than my kneecaps these days


----------



## SFC01

Unknown Trooper said:


> Oh, cruel Monday. Why must you cast your filthy, unforgiving claws upon us? Why do we feel like you're not a day to be traversed horizontally, but climbed vertically?!


I have the week off work !! may have a nice lie in and chilled morning on monday.


----------



## millenniumman75

Monday is supposed to be a holiday for most places, but I have to work. It will be easier to make overtime, though.


----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thanks man! You got any tunes online? If so, send me a link


Yeah, but nothing that even comes close to the quality of your stuff, haha. I'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## Xenacat

I'm off tomorrow, Happy President's Day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, but nothing that even comes close to the quality of your stuff, haha. I'd be too embarrassed.


All the same, if you ever feel up to it shoot me some of your stuff!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yer Blues said:


> Yeah, I thought it was an mp3 player at first, lol.
> 
> For dry herb. I can get concentrates, but they tend to be expensive. Is the new Snoop Dog one any good? I'll check out the one you have, thanks.


I've only ever owned 2 vaporizers, the *Vapir NO2*, & the *Iolite V2*, the latter one is a butane vaporizer. I can't speak to the Snoop Dogg one but given how long he's been a herbalist I'd expect it to be decent


----------



## Yer Blues

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've only ever owned 2 vaporizers, the *Vapir NO2*, & the *Iolite V2*, the latter one is a butane vaporizer. I can't speak to the Snoop Dogg one but given how long he's been a herbalist I'd expect it to be decent


Thanks again, Ill check those out.


----------



## millenniumman75

karenw said:


> How boring/serious would this forum be if people just wanted to talk about issues & nothng else.


People would be afraid to post. Lol


----------



## BAH

Rain rain go away


----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> All the same, if you ever feel up to it shoot me some of your stuff!


Will do. Listening to your stuff gave me some much needed inspiration. I think I can make something good now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't believe I'm half way through this 600 page book on investing. I'm pretty proud of myself. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Mc Borg

Hey, Bobby Malone.


----------



## Blue Dino

It's suppose to rain hard non stop for 5.5 days straight from here on out. I've been pigging out and eating a horrible diet this past week. So there goes my promise of trying to work it off this week.


----------



## Kevin001

Is there anything scarier than a pregnancy scare...I don't think so.


----------



## SFC01

so horny, horny horny, I`m horny horny tonight


----------



## SFC01

Kevin001 said:


> Is there anything scarier than a pregnancy scare...I don't think so.


You been a naughty and careless boy Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

SFC01 said:


> You been a naughty and careless boy Kevin


What? Lol. Just saying in general.


----------



## SparklingWater

Was 1000% sure I was done with this forum last night, spoke to K this morning and I'm back lol. Is there no end to my fickleness?


----------



## SparklingWater

Kevin001 said:


> What? Lol. Just saying in general.


What? You don't want to be called daddy lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Is there anything scarier than a pregnancy scare...I don't think so.





Kevin001 said:


> What? Lol. Just saying in general.





realisticandhopeful said:


> What? You don't want to be called daddy lol


 Oh no - and I just had that premonition about the 10000% sure.


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> What? You don't want to be called daddy lol


Actually I do.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh no - and I just had that premonition about the 10000% sure.


:lol


----------



## SparklingWater

Kevin001 said:


> Actually I do.


Lol walked right into that one


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> Lol walked right into that one


Pretty sure you already knew *cough*

I'm not getting notified when you quote me...hmm.


----------



## Dissonance

Why the heck am I getting pop up ads.


----------



## Virgo

Thinking of getting into the Blogs section of this website. I never even thought about them, and actually didn't check out the blogs page until just now but it seems like it would be interesting to read them, comment on them, and keep updated with blogs. If I posted my own it would probably be about just rare updates on my life so they're there if anyone somehow wanted to read it. Idk, I'm interested in other peoples' lives. Anyway also I think it would be nice for my own records to just go back and read them later on in life lol. Hmm something new to maybe do here. Definitely will tune in to others' blogs though.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Atheism said:


> Thinking of getting into the Blogs section of this website. I never even thought about them, and actually didn't check out the blogs page until just now but it seems like it would be interesting to read them, comment on them, and keep updated with blogs. If I posted my own it would probably be about just rare updates on my life so they're there if anyone somehow wanted to read it. Idk, I'm interested in other peoples' lives. Anyway also I think it would be nice for my own records to just go back and read them later on in life lol. Hmm something new to maybe do here. Definitely will tune in to others' blogs though.


There's a good little community over there, I used to post regularly


----------



## SFC01

Dissonance said:


> Why the heck am I getting pop up ads.


because you have been looking at porn, you filthy whatnot


----------



## Virgo

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's a good little community over there, I used to post regularly


Oh why did you stop?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Atheism said:


> Oh why did you stop?


My depression was overtaking my posts, I found myself spending a lot of time typing up my whining without being proactive(which I do out here more than enough )so I've taken break. Also, I used to post my poetry but I've not written much of late so that's another reason. But I still recommend it as overall it's easier to get to know members & casually chat with them or find out about their lives


----------



## Elad

Are there still chatrooms on SAS? 

Can't seem to find it anywhere on mobile


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Whyyyyy didn't I ignore my that text from my "friend" yesterday. Now I have to spend the next 5 hours helping him move stuff out of his parents old house into their new house. I have zero energy.


----------



## AllTheSame

No amount of me feeling bad for you is going to make you well. No amount of sympathy, you feeling bad for me is going to help me heal, or make me well. The longer I live with my anxiety disorders and depression, the longer I'm in therapy and recovery, the more I believe it all has to come from within. Other people actually have very, very little to do with social anxiety disorders, as strange as that sounds. And other people really can't help you get through this. It's a very personal struggle you have to figure out mostly on your own I think. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## SparklingWater

AllTheSame said:


> No amount of me feeling bad for you is going to make you well. No amount of sympathy, you feeling bad for me is going to help me heal, or make me well. The longer I live with my anxiety disorders and depression, the longer I'm in therapy and recovery, the more I believe it all has to come from within. Other people actually have very, very little to do with social anxiety disorders, as strange as that sounds.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


Absolutely! No one can do the work for you so shut up and do it lol


----------



## Virgo

Should I change my username? I chose it cause I thought it was cool the name wasn't taken but makes me feel like a spurgy 14 yo edgelord sometimes. I guess I am at heart tho so maybe it's fitting

I suck at usernames tho idk what else it would be


----------



## Zatch

You are always improving. Even if you're mainly improving at convincing yourself that you aren't.


----------



## AllTheSame

realisticandhopeful said:


> Absolutely! No one can do the work for you so shut up and do it lol


Yeah...I think realizing no one can really help you is half the battle, actually doing the work is tough though. Ffs there are days when I reeeally do not want to see my therapist.


----------



## Kevin001

The chick I'm nexting looks just like Hailee Steinfeld......oh well.


----------



## BAH

Soon..


----------



## pied vert

you're always makin fun of yourself
you gotta make fun of something,
yourself is a thing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got to practice the scales I know and learn some new ones that are common in jazz


----------



## cuppy

This sounds super dumb, but my horoscope said I was going to meet my soulmate today and nothing special ended up happening :c Dang horoscopes!!



Kevin001 said:


> The chick I'm nexting looks just like Hailee Steinfeld......oh well.


What does that mean?


----------



## rdrr

Cats can be allergic to humans


----------



## Kevin001

cuppy said:


> What does that mean?


I was talking to a girl that looks exactly like her but she was playing too many games for me.....had to stop talking to her.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> I was talking to a girl that looks exactly like her but she was playing too many games for me.....had to stop talking to her.


What games did she like to play?

I am pretty sure some girls on SAS like gaming. Have you ever tried to find one here that likes the same as you?


----------



## Kevin001

rdrr said:


> What games did she like to play?
> 
> I am pretty sure some girls on SAS like gaming. Have you ever tried to find one here that likes the same as you?


Lmao....not those type of games.


----------



## rdrr

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao....not those type of games.


What do you mean? You had to know their interests before chatting them up, no? Unless you are using some sort of script or bot chat program to assist you! Maybe you need to go over the code and trace it out or something.


----------



## Mik3

Life is hard and it ain't getting any easier...


----------



## BAH

Week #2 of laziness..


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Slowed down Radiohead songs are going to be my new meditation music. I don't know how I found this, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## rdrr

do women on this board use male escorts? i see a few posts about men using that service.


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> Yeah...I think realizing no one can really help you is half the battle, actually doing the work is tough though. Ffs there are days when I reeeally do not want to see my therapist.


Isn't this the truth?

I ran tonight in 60F weather tonight and had trouble. I was sweating...and forgot that I was i bit dehydrated and hadn't eaten in 12 hours.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> Isn't this the truth?
> 
> I ran tonight in 60F weather tonight and had trouble. I was sweating...and forgot that I was i bit dehydrated and hadn't eaten in 12 hours.


I think so, it is for me anyway. I think for years I was looking for a magic pill (or a magic therapist) and oc neither exist.

Staying in shape is tough. I've finally accepted it has to be a lifestyle change. I try to remind myself to stay hydrated and eat right...even if I just eat the right carbs before I work out it gives me energy, and they burn off pretty easily.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Mc Borg

Shoo doop dooby doo.


----------



## cybernaut

Im seriously about to bull**** today's group presentation.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

JeanLucDiscard said:


> Slowed down Radiohead songs are going to be my new meditation music. I don't know how I found this, but I'm glad I did.


As if that song wasn't already mesmerizing enough. Good find.


----------



## Elad

Overly excited to own my first dog since the last one passed a few years back. Only dilemma is what to name him. Choc lab so I feel he has to have a chocolate/sweet name. 

I was leaning towards Achillies but it's a /little/ try hard and neckbeardy. 

So far the name pool consists of: Rolo, Cadbury, Twix, Nutella, Mocha, Coco or Cookie. 

One problem looking at them typed out they are the sort of names you'd expect from will & grace characters and I'm fairly sure that I they were all really gay. 


A-achilles it is then ��


----------



## SofaKing

Elad said:


> Overly excited to own my first dog since the last one passed a few years back. Only dilemma is what to name him. Choc lab so I feel he has to have a chocolate/sweet name.
> 
> I was leaning towards Achillies but it's a /little/ try hard and neckbeardy.
> 
> So far the name pool consists of: Rolo, Cadbury, Twix, Nutella, Mocha, Coco or Cookie.
> 
> One problem looking at them typed out they are the sort of names you'd expect from will & grace characters and I'm fairly sure that I they were all really gay.
> 
> A-achilles it is then ��


Rolo is perfect, but if you want your dog to be your weak spot, hmm, then you're good to go.


----------



## Elad

Idk what is wrong with me. I mean do, it's just a very long list to memorize.

(note: this is not a depressing post)

So I'm squeezing a sunscreen bottle and it seems to be blocked, so naturally I just squeeze harder.

Boom.

Top lid rockets off sending thick globby white stuff (this bottle is from like 2010 I think) across the kitchen, windows, floor, ceiling and myself. First reaction is to burst out laughing because it looks JUST like when Randy Marsh spunked on the computer room in southpark.

Have a big white slash across my t-shirt like I dodged a cum bullet matrix style.

I'm a 27yo man living alone but should probably be listed as turning 15 with a ritallin script and caretaker.

Probably going to get cancer now too, absolutely fantastic.



SofaKing said:


> Rolo is perfect, but if you
> want your dog to be your weak spot, hmm, then you're good to go.


Yeah Rolo is pretty comfortably leading that pack unless something suddenly clicks.


----------



## SFC01

100mg DPH, 75mg quetiapine and 15mg zopiclone and still awake !!


----------



## AllTheSame

My name is Blurry Face, and I care what you think. All my friends are heathens, take it slow. I've been thinking too much...I've been thinking too much...


----------



## SFC01

AllTheSame said:


> My name is Blurry Face, and I care what you think. All my friends are heathens, take it slow. I've been thinking too much...I've been thinking too much...


Ah, Irish heritage.


----------



## cuppy

I hate the word "quirky."

@Elad Chip, as in chocolate chip? Naming pets is hard.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Elad

cuppy said:


> I hate the word "quirky."
> 
> @Elad Chip, as in chocolate chip? Naming pets is hard.


Bit close to chip n dales, which might actually make sense too..

Rolo the goodest boy really rolls off the tongue imo..



















��


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Elad said:


> Bit close to chip n dales, which might actually make sense too..
> 
> Rolo the goodest boy really rolls off the tongue imo..


 Why is it so hard for me to look at a dog without mentally zooming in on it's nose?


----------



## BAH

Once again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like I was a bit rude socially to her but damn she looked good


----------



## Mc Borg

I decided that I'm going to start donating plasma. My girlfriend's best friend does this and makes $200 a month. It'll help people plus I'll have a little bit of extra cash, so why not?


----------



## Greys0n

i wish i had a stone heart


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Truth in advertising is so rare, but Frosted Flakes truly are grrrreat.


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow. Just wow. I get into my fair share of conflicts from time to time....it's bound to happen on a support site for those with mental illnesses, if you speak your mind.

But omg, man. If you attract that much conflict and you bring out the bitterness and resentment in people that often, then there is just something very, very wrong my friend. Like, as in, scary wrong. As in....please, just stay away from me wrong. Ffs.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

I miss having a girl that I can do romantic stuff with.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> I miss having a girl that I can do romantic stuff with.


You can do that with guys, too


----------



## AussiePea

Building a racing team from the ground up is the most challenging thing I have ever done, the 12 week time frame doesn't make things any easier either!


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> You can do that with guys, too


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

kevin001 said:


>


nevar.


----------



## Kevin001

Worried Cat Milf said:


> nevar.


Don't you have cats to feed? :laugh:


----------



## feels

gonna be thinking about this gif for the rest of my life. he definitely listening to this


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> gonna be thinking about this gif for the rest of my life.


 Good lord I hope that doesn't appear in an endless loop like that in my dreams. Especially since I tend to get stuck in unpleasant dreams and can't wake up until it gets painful. :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you have cats to feed?


They are fed and played with  Plus, they have new poop boxes


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> I decided that I'm going to start donating plasma. My girlfriend's best friend does this and makes $200 a month. It'll help people plus I'll have a little bit of extra cash, so why not?


Interesting, I should look into this lol is it the same as drawing blood? I'm not afraid of needles.


----------



## rdrr

no church in the wild


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Interesting, I should look into this lol is it the same as drawing blood? I'm not afraid of needles.


Takes like 2hrs.....plus money ranges depending on center. Plus the screening and what not. I mean if you have time go for it I guess.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> Takes like 2hrs.....plus money ranges depending on center. Plus the screening and what not. I mean if you have time go for it I guess.


Damn 2 hours!? Gonna have to check where I can do this...


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> Damn 2 hours!? Gonna have to check where I can do this...


Sometimes less at least an hr though...its a process. Go for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Uhh- this infirmity isn't even all thar bad, but I don't know if it is a cold or if it is a contagion. My nose has been running like a faucet for two days and that is driving me more crazy than a cold would. What is the record for the number of times a person blows his nose?! Get it over with if this is a head cold!!!!!


----------



## Barakiel

I think tumblr could easily compete with reddit and 4chan over who hosts the most toxic communities (then again, that's probably true of all social media). Still, I can't seem to stop myself from visiting the site for any decent amount of time, and considering I'm following a little under 5000 blogs it's inevitable that I'm going to see some really stupid content everyday i'm there. It makes me feel like masochist sometimes.


----------



## BAH

Boom


----------



## Kevin001

It has to be hard af to watch another man or woman parent your child....like a step parent. Having my son or daughter call another man daddy......not sure how I'd feel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

'When I First Saw Death, His Form Was Flame, His Eyes Saffron, His Smile Crimson, & His Words Few..."I'll See You Soon"...Then He Was Ash, & I Was In Awe'


----------



## crimeclub

A girl that I dated for a few years met a guy after our break up and eventually they got married, well she just got divorced after 3 years of marriage and contacted me a few days ago and said she wanted to go out to lunch. Not like a date or anything, probably just wanting to catch up with an old friend while she's having a tough time right now. But it's very strange to be talking to her again, I assumed I'd never see or talk to her ever again due to being married. It's also interesting because she and I have a long history of backsliding with each other and being perpetual FWB, not while she was married of course. FWB is fun but in the end it's a horrible idea. It will be interesting to see if this is just a one time lunch just to catch up or if things start veering into FWB territory, if the latter happens I'm pretty sure I won't have the willpower to not go along with it, it's been a while since I've spent that kind of time with a girl.


----------



## Karsten

crimeclub said:


> A girl that I dated for a few years met a guy after our break up and eventually they got married, well she just got divorced after 3 years of marriage and contacted me a few days ago and said she wanted to go out to lunch. Not like a date or anything, probably just wanting to catch up with an old friend while she's having a tough time right now. But it's very strange to be talking to her again, I assumed I'd never see or talk to her ever again due to being married. It's also interesting because she and I have a long history of backsliding with each other and being perpetual FWB, not while she was married of course. FWB is fun but in the end it's a horrible idea. It will be interesting to see if this is just a one time lunch just to catch up or if things start veering into FWB territory, if the latter happens I'm pretty sure I won't have the willpower to not go along with it, it's been a while since I've spent that kind of time with a girl.


Don't do it! Be strong.


----------



## SofaKing

the cheat said:


> You know what? I'll love you forever. The memories I have of us, when I think about them, they make me extremely happy and extremely sad, all at once. You are my soul mate but that doesn't mean we are supposed to be together. Your smile, your laugh, your voice...all of them are the most beautiful things I've seen/heard and that will never change. You were my best friend and the love of my life. Despite your dislike of me, I will always, always, always love you, with all my heart.
> 
> I can't believe we met. I can't believe you were mine. I can't believe I lost you. I'm so sorry I hurt you.
> 
> It's been over a year and I'm moving on.
> 
> I just need you to know...I'm so grateful for the time we shared together. I hope someday you forgive me for bothering you for as long as I did.
> 
> I'm so sorry, S.
> 
> The old saying is true: we don't know what we have until it's gone.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> -Pooky


That got me right in the feels. I relate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SofaKing said:


> That got me right in the feels. I relate.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'm sorry dude. It sucks to feel lucky and unlucky at the same time. I wish no one else knew the pain I feel about all this.


----------



## Cashel

I'm no longer a teenager. Thus marks the end of an epoch.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I was looking at this bus stop about an hour ago because my dad parked next to it, and I was wondering what the box under the seat was for, and what would be in it. I hadn't noticed them before:








Before I was wondering about the box, I was looking at the white line in front of it on the ground and thinking it looked like a snake had been there for a long time, and imagining what would happen if someone painted one there to scare people (there are a lot of snakes where I live/where the bus stop is).

I was thinking the arm rest was pointless, too. It takes up room, and it wouldn't really need to be there.


----------



## SofaKing

Silent Memory said:


> I was looking at this bus stop about an hour ago because my dad parked next to it, and I was wondering what the box under the seat was for, and what would be in it. I hadn't noticed them before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I was wondering about the box, I was looking at the white line in front of it on the ground and thinking it looked like a snake had been there for a long time, and imagining what would happen if someone painted one there to scare people (there are a lot of snakes where I live/where the bus stop is).
> 
> I was thinking the arm rest was pointless, too. It takes up room, and it wouldn't really need to be there.


I'm guessing the arm rest is there to break up the span to discourage someone stretching out to sleep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

A few months ago my thumbnail got infected and started coming off over a 3 month period simultaneously while the new thumb nail was growing in, it's almost grown in and it actually doesn't look too f***ed up, good job thumb.


----------



## cuppy

@crimeclub eeeeyuchhkk
good job to your thumbnail though

Anyone know where this gif is from? I keep seeing it and was wondering.


----------



## Virgo

Does anyone ever have a movie that they love so much.. that they don't want to watch it again? That they'd just rather it be a beautiful lifelong memory instead? That if they watch the movie another time they will somehow risk enjoying it less than before? LOL


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why are croutons these chunky hard blocks mixed amongst the softness of the salad with its veggies and cheeses and bacon and sauces and whatever else? Seems to me they should be ground up and sprinkled on top like a type of seasoning...I'm just saying! lol


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> Why are croutons these chunky hard blocks mixed amongst the softness of the salad with its veggies and cheeses and bacon and sauces and whatever else? Seems to me they should be ground up and sprinkled on top like a type of seasoning...I'm just saying! lol


I like the contrast. I just put together a salad to take to work tomorrow. Croutons, of course.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai

Made an experimental midnight Nutella milkshake. Suddenly, life has meaning again.

#Diabeeetus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Atheism said:


> Does anyone ever have a movie that they love so much.. that they don't want to watch it again? That they'd just rather it be a beautiful lifelong memory instead? That if they watch the movie another time they will somehow risk enjoying it less than before? LOL


Not quite the same but I was thinking about Return to Oz recently because my friend linked me a gif from the first film because I didn't know what he was quoting (I don't know if I've ever actually seen the first film all the way through, which apparently is pretty bad - the fact I haven't seen it I mean.) Anyway so I was thinking about Return to Oz and about how messed up my memory of the beginning was, and some other parts. I imagine if I re-watched it now though it wouldn't seem as ****ed up as I remember it since I'm an adult now and that would kind of ruin things.


----------



## Spindrift

John Malkovich is the kind of guy who could come out with anything and it wouldn't really surprise me.

"_I'm John Malkovich and this is my series of Jainism-inspired haiku poetry as read by a macaw._"


----------



## BAH

Nightz like these are rare


----------



## mattmc

Atheism said:


> Does anyone ever have a movie that they love so much.. that they don't want to watch it again? That they'd just rather it be a beautiful lifelong memory instead? That if they watch the movie another time they will somehow risk enjoying it less than before? LOL


For me it's more so that some movies can be emotionally overwhelming. Even if you didn't cry watching them the first time, it can hit you harder the second, and the tears come strolling down. You have to be in the right mood for the emotional flood.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## bad baby

I wake up every morning fully intending to change, like, today is the day I'm gonna study, exercise, eat right, take a shower, meditate, maybe go out for a walk if the weather is not sh_t... and then the inertia and anhedonia gets the better of me and I end up wasting the day away, usually too fatigued to even get up from the sofa. Then at night I crawl into bed feeling full of self-hate, and lie in bed awake for hours trying to distract my mind from the pain of it all with endless web browsing, endless consumption of entertainment, until I become too exhausted to keep my eyes open. In my dreams sometimes I get good things, sometimes not. Next morning I wake up and repeat the whole cycle all over again. I can't tell if I am getting worse or better (probably worse). I am reverting to my old ways of hiding my feelings (communicating them only brings pain anyway) and avoidance, procrastination, distraction to numb myself. The last time I felt happy was only a few months ago, but it felt like a lifetime ago, and I've already forgotten what that feels like. I feel like such a useless piece of sh_t, scum of the earth. There's really no reason not to just stick a knife in my vitals right this moment, except I still have some hope left that I can change this and make up for my lost time. Like some worthless scum clinging to a last vestige of hope, a tiny tree branch on the edge of a cliff or something. I feel so stupid. And there's nobody that can help me, not a soul in the world. Aaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## catcharay

I'm literally never without a pimple.


----------



## Spindrift

There was this dude working out next to me today, doing some bench presses. He was easily one of the more obese and out of shape-looking guys I'd ever seen; tall, too, which made him that much larger.

I arrived and set up next to him as he was in between sets, and I asked him if I could borrow one of his 45s, since mine was short, to which he said, "_Sorry, man, using them all. Actually, I'll need more than these._"

"_No way,_" I thought. He already had six or so. How many more could he need?

I found another plate and started my sets. After watching him shuffle around and gather up some more, he finally started his. I may have done a double-take. Homeboy was benching about 400 pounds, from what I could tell.

Obviously that's not a world record or anything, but you didn't see this guy. He was like a garbage dump taken human form. His walking pace was slow and his breathing was laboured; I was happy he was there, he looked like he could use a workout, but he was smoking everyone else in the gym with his numbers.

I don't think I've ever been more impressed.


----------



## BAH

W4k4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't believe I didn't know The Killing was an American remake of a Danish series, usually when that's the case the original is a lot better


----------



## BAH

0ab2behsh2h


----------



## tea111red

neigh.


----------



## kivi

Plane tickets were expensive but my parents bought tickets for me to vote. I hope it'll worth it and finally say "no" to all of this.


----------



## waterfairy

Spring is here. Guess I better start shaving my legs again :blush


----------



## feels

this is what everyone's setup looks like in Texas


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This futon is just too low so that if I sit for longer than 20 minutes my knee tightens up awkwardly


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Who actually bothers to sit fully upright on a desk chair anymore? For me personally my ***** is pretty much hanging off the edge right now with my back touching no higher than the mid section of the backrest, and then I've got my legs resting up on the surface of the desk. This is how I always sit (or to "laze about" would be the more apt term I believe). 

Pretty sure there exists a meme for this somewhere that illustrates a series of ridiculous sitting postures, but I can't find it any more. Someone halp.


----------



## BAH

W4k4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People will kick you when you're down expecting a reaction, expecting you to get up and fight back...some of us are just resigned to taking the blows repeatedly hoping they'll either tire of it or strike the killer blow that is conclusive and absolute


----------



## Mc Borg

[email protected]@


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder what would happen if every house in a street swapped the numbers on their letterboxes with their neighbours for a few days.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Ai said:


> Made an experimental midnight Nutella milkshake. Suddenly, life has meaning again.
> 
> #Diabeeetus


I eat chocolate spread (not Nutella, it's too sweet) but frankly that sounds disgusting. Each to their own though. I've got some Greek yogurt pots with honey, which are really too rich and creamy for my taste nowadays, but seemed better with some salt and low fat buttermilk stirred in.


----------



## Karsten

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Who actually bothers to sit fully upright on a desk chair anymore? For me personally my ***** is pretty much hanging off the edge right now with my back touching no higher than the mid section of the backrest, and then I've got my legs resting up on the surface of the desk. This is how I always sit (or to "laze about" would be the more apt term I believe).
> 
> Pretty sure there exists a meme for this somewhere that illustrates a series of ridiculous sitting postures, but I can't find it any more. Someone halp.


Lmao. I do this too. I think its going to mess up my back in the ling term though.


----------



## komorikun

Too much mass bumping of relationship threads.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Come what may I'm putting through a passport application this coming payday


----------



## Ai

CharlotteLydea said:


> I eat chocolate spread (not Nutella, it's too sweet) but frankly that sounds disgusting. Each to their own though. I've got some Greek yogurt pots with honey, which are really too rich and creamy for my taste nowadays, but seemed better with some salt and low fat buttermilk stirred in.


My sister would agree with you. She hates Nutella and cannot understand why it appeals to me. lol Frankly, it kind of surprises me, too, if we're to be honest. I'm not usually crazy for things on the more cloyingly sweet or rich side of the aisle, but Nutella is my jam. I suppose it helps that I only use small portions at a time. lol

In general, though, Nutella seems to be one of those ultimate polarizers... One of those things people either adore or abhor. 



Canadian Brotha said:


> Come what may I'm putting through a passport application this coming payday


I've been giving this some serious thought as well lately, though I can't see myself ever being able to actually afford using it...


----------



## BAH

W4k4


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ai said:


> In general, though, Nutella seems to be one of those ultimate polarizers... One of those things people either adore or abhor.


Nutella is the bomb! Love the stuff! What I don't get is people's obsession with peanut butter...I don't dislike it but I think Nutella is a thousand times better and I'll totally eat Nutella out of the jar with a spoon but I would never consider that with peanut butter ever



Ai said:


> I've been giving this some serious thought as well lately, though I can't see myself ever being able to actually afford using it...


They have 10 year ones now so it's not like I need to use it immediately but just having it on hand and having that option will be huge.

On a similar note, I'll likely have to book a flight somewhere in Canada in the next month and then cancel it so my credit with the airline will last another year


----------



## Ai

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nutella is the bomb! Love the stuff! What I don't get is people's obsession with peanut butter...I don't dislike it but I think Nutella is a thousand times better and I'll totally eat Nutella out of the jar with a spoon but I would never consider that with peanut butter ever


Oh goodness... On my list of weaknesses, peanut butter ranks pretty damn high, I'm not gonna lie... I've never eaten Nutella from the jar with a spoon, but I definitely have consumed (an embarrassingly large portion of) peanut butter that way. :lol


----------



## cybernaut

Snow storm and lots of chai tea latte....

Tapatalk من موبيلي


----------



## BAH

Nights like these are rare


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ai said:


> Oh goodness... On my list of weaknesses, peanut butter ranks pretty damn high, I'm not gonna lie... I've never eaten Nutella from the jar with a spoon, but I definitely have consumed (an embarrassingly large portion of) peanut butter that way. :lol


It's like some kind of crack or human catnip, unreal how many people can do what you've just described! Lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I like the look of this.  The trailer looks cool.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird

I haven't slept in over thirty hours and I'm starting to go a bit crazy. I also almost adopted a cat today. The two might be related.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another month and I should be able to fix my bike and avoid public transit for some months and hopefully get my damn license so I can just have done with it all together


----------



## Blue Dino

Canadian Brotha said:


> Another month and I should be able to fix my bike and avoid public transit for some months and hopefully get my damn license so I can just have done with it all together


Your bike as in motorcycle? Since you mention the damn license..


----------



## BAH

Tumbleweed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue Dino said:


> Your bike as in motorcycle? Since you mention the damn license..


I wish man, a road hog would be fresh, actually just my mountain bike, I love cycling but you're right, I ought to consider a motorcycle license too


----------



## solasum

Thank god that's out in the open. I feel so relieved!


----------



## Crisigv

How do people change from one day to the next. I feel like I'm being tortured.


----------



## AllTheSame

Today was a good day. A really good day. I had the sunroof open all day long. I had the radio turned up for a lot of the day lol. I did three stores, brand new ones, I introduced myself, gave them my business card and I spoke clearly and effectively and I came in, kicked ***, conquered, and left lol.


Today was a good day. Just awesome. It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Is anyone from SAS celebrating St. Patrick's Day tomorrow?

UK people, is that a thing over there? Green beer & leprechauns & such?

What about y'all down in Oz?


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is anyone from SAS celebrating St. Patrick's Day tomorrow?
> 
> UK people, is that a thing over there? Green beer & leprechauns & such?
> 
> What about y'all down in Oz?


No...too many calories.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShySouth

I think my dreamcatcher is broken.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tomorrow is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a nightmare.


well its already tomorrow so do I hope you're okay.

more to the point, why? do you have to go somewhere you don't want to or something?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> well its already tomorrow so do I hope you're okay.
> 
> more to the point, why? do you have to go somewhere you don't want to or something?


Funeral, followed by some kind of family reunion type thing where there will likely be tons of people I don't know, (cause my mum's side of the family is huge,) and also 95% of the people I feel the most uncomfortable around on the planet all in one room. For hours at least.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is anyone from SAS celebrating St. Patrick's Day tomorrow?
> 
> UK people, is that a thing over there? Green beer & leprechauns & such?
> 
> What about y'all down in Oz?


top o' the monrin' to ye! although I'm not Oirish and I had no idea it was St paddy's day. :lol

St Georges day = England

St Davids day = Wales

St Andrews day = Scotland

afaik none of these days anyone cares about. lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Funeral, followed by some kind of family reunion type thing where there will likely be tons of people I don't know, (cause my mum's side of the family is huge,) and also 95% of the people I feel the most uncomfortable around on the planet all in one room. For hours at least.


 don't worry, Percy. it will prob not be as bad as you think. think how Glorious it will be when its all over and you are home again.  think of the relief and how good that will feel. look forward to that feeling. 
then once you get through it, it will be somewhat a triumph that you went and the anxiety didn't stop you.

:squeeze


----------



## AllTheSame

I like the "take chances" and "have no regrets" part.


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I such a sucker for girls that cry?


----------



## Mc Borg

And my favorite band as a teenager continues their tradition of releasing cheesier music with each album. (Actually, their last album wasn't too bad.) I still get excited when they release stuff, though. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

KILOBRAVO said:


> top o' the monrin' to ye! although I'm not Oirish and I had no idea it was St paddy's day. :lol
> 
> St Georges day = England
> 
> St Davids day = Wales
> 
> St Andrews day = Scotland
> 
> afaik none of these days anyone cares about. lol


I thank thee for educating me! And remember, "whiskey is sunlight held together by water", lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> don't worry, Percy. it will prob not be as bad as you think. think how Glorious it will be when its all over and you are home again.  think of the relief and how good that will feel. look forward to that feeling.
> then once you get through it, it will be somewhat a triumph that you went and the anxiety didn't stop you.
> 
> :squeeze


Thanks, yep it's just one day at least.


----------



## cybernaut

I miss being in countries where I can wear whatever the hell I want without getting stared at like a f^cking alien. Here, I'm just limited to solid colored skinny jeans if I wish to receive 0 attention.

I don't do leggings (never will understand this trend...even the grandmas do it) or dresses.Then, I only care to wear skirts when going to professional settings.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Canadian Brotha said:


> I thank thee for educating me! And remember, "whiskey is sunlight held together by water", lol


London gin, bacon, eggs, beans= England.

haggis( yuck) and whiskey ( yuck) = Scotland

leeks = Wales

Oirish stew (and severe potato shortage) = Oireland.


----------



## AllTheSame

It's Friday.


If you try screwing with me today, if you send me a project, if you send me a hundred ******* emails today, I don't care...you should go love yourself. I don't care. It's Friday.


:grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> Funeral, followed by some kind of family reunion type thing where there will likely be tons of people I don't know, (cause my mum's side of the family is huge,) and also 95% of the people I feel the most uncomfortable around on the planet all in one room. For hours at least.


How did it go?


----------



## discoveryother

all i can think about is the land i didn't buy. and what i can do now. how can i make money from buying land and living in a tent? doable or not? idk. is it a fantasy or is it real?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## solasum

Is it offensive to wear a rosary for fashion?


----------



## BAH

0ink


----------



## Barakiel

Amon said:


> 0ink


Is þat what you θink?


----------



## Virgo

I'm definitely going to change my name on this site at some point. The only problem is, I'm horrible with coming up with usernames and I won't change it unless I like it. So the point in which I change my name here may be nonexistent. Which invalidates this entire post.

:tiptoe


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Atheism said:


> I'm definitely going to change my name on this site at some point. The only problem is, I'm horrible with coming up with usernames and I won't change it unless I like it. So the point in which I change my name here may be nonexistent. Which invalidates this entire post.
> 
> :tiptoe


I think you should change your name to BlackWidoW ,it suits you.


----------



## Virgo

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I think you should change your name to BlackWidoW ,it suits you.


Lol why? just wondering


----------



## Kevin001

I miss being in a relationship.


----------



## BAH

Board


----------



## cosmicslop

According to Google the distance between SLO and Santa Barbara is roughly the same as the distance from LA to Santa Barbara. #uselessresearch


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Once you become the village fool there ain't much in the way of redemption


----------



## SofaKing

If nobody cares about you, then you have to do it for yourself. Oy, like that'll happen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Blank


----------



## tea111red

this update is garbage.


----------



## Kevin001

Anybody else hate the chip in the new bank cards?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else hate the chip in the new bank cards?


We've been using chip and pin tech here for years, you guys are just getting that stateside?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else hate the chip in the new bank cards?


I don't have any issues with it. Why do you hate it?



Canadian Brotha said:


> We've been using chip and pin tech here for years, you guys are just getting that stateside?


Yeah, my bank just started using them about 6 months ago. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> We've been using chip and pin tech here for years, you guys are just getting that stateside?


No been had it I just finally got a new card. Old one didn't have it.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I don't have any issues with it. Why do you hate it?


It takes longer to process at most places....and then everyplace is different as far as inserting and swiping.


----------



## BAH

No


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder what it would of been like to grow up in a normal family household?


----------



## SofaKing

A plane crash would solve my problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

The word "nothing" means "no thing", but no one ever says it as "no thing". It is always "nuffing". I had never thought about this until now, but it sounds like an informal word like "nah" instead of "no" and "yeah" instead of "yes".

I wonder what made the people who invented the word pronounce it as "nuffing" instead of how it is spelled, and why no one ever says "no thing", even if they're trying to sound professional or formal.


----------



## Kevin001

Someone said I look like a hidden nerd today.....wth? Lol.


----------



## Crisigv

That guy is pretty unstable, or seems that way. I hope he stays away for good, because it makes me feel like garbage when someone is nice one second, and is horrible the next.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Someone said I look like a hidden nerd today.....wth? Lol.












?????


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ?????


Ayee.....I like that. 

But nah they just thought I was a gamer. Or wanted me to be.


----------



## Rains

Tbh, I hate being human.



Silent Memory said:


> The word "nothing" means "no thing", but no one ever says it as "no thing". It is always "nuffing". I had never thought about this until now, but it sounds like an informal word like "nah" instead of "no" and "yeah" instead of "yes".
> 
> I wonder what made the people who invented the word pronounce it as "nuffing" instead of how it is spelled, and why no one ever says "no thing", even if they're trying to sound professional or formal.


Same reason why most of the English language is an unphonetic mess.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


>


Heh I like some of their tracks because I can relate to the lyrics.

---

Just saw this YouTube video, had to look it up to see if what he described is actually what happens in the film and it is. I found a longer review video too which shows lots more clips including the rapist in prison yelling at her when she visits him and blaming her for him being in the prison, then she just continues to go back to try and form a relationship with him in the most ****ed up dynamic I've ever seen. And then the title of the film is '_loving _ the bad man.' Her role in the film is basically to help rehabilitate her own rapist, and her emotional responses to any of these things are not remotely realistic. Also some of the reviews on IMDB are insane:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1514048/reviews

This one might just be trolling:



> I found the first 30 minutes of set-up to be rather tedious. If you can survive all the above you will be treated to a rather heart warming story of the value of faith, character, and perseverance. Instead of beating the viewer down it elevates you and holds up the best of humanity in the face of peer pressure willing to hold a person blameless for taking the low road (rather insistent that it be taken actually) . In fact taking the high road is shown to be very challenging with doubts and obstacles coming from quarters where it wouldn't be expected. This a an outstanding feel good movie that I would recommend to any age viewer. I take 2 stars based on a 'lesser' production value but few of today's movies will uplift your spirit like this one.



* *


----------



## Ai

@Persephone The Dread ...WOW


----------



## sadstoner

I'm not impressed with these *****s that rap fast on the track 

Cause when you listen to they lyrics they probably wack

Drugs and girls and money is all that they say

When I approach them they stutter and start backing away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> @Persephone The Dread ...WOW


I know :/


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Heh I like some of their tracks because I can relate to the lyrics.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1514048/reviews


I kind of like them, too, honeslty. Lol. I just thought it was funny.

Also--that movie!! Wow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Do I know her? Did I go to elementary with her? I just thought she is cute but now I'm curious


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol Lenny was written to be a middle aged man, that doesn't really surprise me.

*edit:* 60 isn't really middle aged... Why did they say middle aged lol.


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## Ai

Heard my employer on the first day telling a regular that only one person (me) applied for the opening (which is bizarre on so many levels in this town, where everyone is constantly fighting tooth and nail for even the most demeaning, lowest paying positions--perhaps it was because you had to apply in person?)

Not sure if I should feel insulted or not... lol But oh well... Finally got me a job...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ai said:


> Heard my employer on the first day telling a regular that only one person (me) applied for the opening (which is bizarre on so many levels in this town, where everyone is constantly fighting tooth and nail for even the most demeaning, lowest paying positions--perhaps it was because you had to apply in person?)
> 
> Not sure if I should feel insulted or not... lol But oh well... Finally got me a job...


Other than that, how did your first day go?


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Ai

SamanthaStrange said:


> Other than that, how did your first day go?


It went pretty well! Scary, but seemed to go smoothly enough--primarily, I think, because I wasn't tasked with anything important or given any significant responsibility. lol And having worked at a restaurant briefly last year prepared me for the socializing bits, which weren't necessarily pleasant, but manageable.

I haven't said anything, but I think my boss can tell I'm anxious. On my way out the door on my second day, she took me aside and let me know that she was pleased with the progress I was making and how often I made the effort to approach and engage customers. So that was nice.

Thanks for asking


----------



## BAH

Boarrd


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like there's a proper social etiquette even for how to be poor/frugal/cheap and that I even fail at that, unreal


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm so unfit. I cut 10 tree branches up with a saw and lifted a heavy bin up some stairs (that took stupid amounts of effort,) and now my bodies really aching but I know it wasn't that much.

My mum was like 'do you want to go for a walk tomorrow to that place I went recently with grandma?' and it's like if I'm not dying.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Heard my employer on the first day telling a regular that only one person (me) applied for the opening (which is bizarre on so many levels in this town, where everyone is constantly fighting tooth and nail for even the most demeaning, lowest paying positions--perhaps it was because you had to apply in person?)
> 
> Not sure if I should feel insulted or not... lol But oh well... Finally got me a job...


I would look at it just as a nice spot of luck tbh. You got a foot in the door weirdly easily, bonus


----------



## Kevin001

Oh wow the mentor thing here is officially gone....I guess there was no need?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow the mentor thing here is officially gone....I guess there was no need?


It was archaic and not really a thing while I've been here anyway. Some people seemed to be confused and thought mentors were mods too. One of the mentors had been inactive pretty much since I've been posting here I think, and the other is very homophobic, so I know people complained about him being a mentor.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> It was archaic and not really a thing while I've been here anyway. Some people seemed to be confused and thought mentors were mods too. One of the mentors had been inactive pretty much since I've been posting here I think, and the other is very homophobic, so I know people complained about him being a mentor.


Oh ok I was like wth lol.


----------



## BAH

Explosions


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> I would look at it just as a nice spot of luck tbh. You got a foot in the door weirdly easily, bonus


I think this treads a bit beyond luck and into the realm of divine intervention. :lol



Persephone The Dread said:


> It was archaic and not really a thing while I've been here anyway. Some people seemed to be confused and thought mentors were mods too. One of the mentors had been inactive pretty much since I've been posting here I think, and the other is very homophobic, so I know people complained about him being a mentor.


What was the function of mentors anyhow?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ai said:


> What was the function of mentors anyhow?


lol I have no idea


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> I think this treads a bit beyond luck and into the realm of divine intervention. :lol


And the lord did sayeth "for Ai hath struggled with many challenge, and still maintaineth splendifoury, such now that I, holy master of all who aspire to splendifoury, will _unmake_ her competition, since employereth overvalues bluster and brag and cannot choose with wisdom". And then all other applicants did then simply never exist and all was well.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> And the lord did sayeth "for Ai hath struggled with many challenge, and still maintaineth splendifoury, such now that I, holy master of all who aspire to splendifoury, will _unmake_ her competition, since employereth overvalues bluster and brag and cannot choose with wisdom". And then all other applicants did then simply never exist and all was well.


Amen.

:lol


----------



## BAH

Wanna lose weight so badly


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't wait to try to revive those orchids I got for free. I learned so much from youtube videos. Looks like I have a new hobby. ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75

Heh, I wondered what happened to this thread! :lol


----------



## tea111red

Wanderlust26 said:


> I can't wait to try to revive those orchids I got for free. I learned so much from youtube videos. Looks like I have a new hobby. ^_^


trying to revive plants has kind of become a new hobby of mine, too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wanderlust26 said:


> I can't wait to try to revive those orchids I got for free. I learned so much from youtube videos. Looks like I have a new hobby. ^_^





tea111red said:


> trying to revive plants has kind of become a new hobby of mine, too.


Coincidentally, I've recently decided to try my luck with pothos. I bought a new one but with my plant skills it's just a matter of time before I'm desperately trying to save it. They say you can't kill those things but they said that about lucky bamboo and I killed mine.


----------



## Wanderlust26

WillYouStopDave said:


> Coincidentally, I've recently decided to try my luck with pothos. I bought a new one but with my plant skills it's just a matter of time before I'm desperately trying to save it. They say you can't kill those things but they said that about lucky bamboo and I killed mine.


I know how you feel. I bought a snake plant some time ago because they're low maintenance and resilient, but mine keeps developing these random wound-looking spots. I don't overwater it and it doesn't get direct sunlight. I searched online but still can't find out the cause. At least it's still alive for now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I underestimated the time it would take to repot those 3 orchids. The moss took forever to separate from the roots because they were so jam-packed into the pot, and then I had to cut a lot of dead roots. I still had fun though. After watching a video on potting media for phalaenopsis orchids, it was interesting to see for myself why moss is not a great choice. Now, I just hope they won't die from shock.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wanderlust26 said:


> I know how you feel. I bought a snake plant some time ago because they're low maintenance and resilient, but mine keeps developing these random wound-looking spots. I don't overwater it and it doesn't get direct sunlight. I searched online but still can't find out the cause. At least it's still alive for now.


 It's funny. My grandmother probably knew everything I could ever need to know about houseplants. She had a whole bunch of them but at the time I had no interest in them and never talked to her about them.

Also, I did manage to save one of my lucky bamboo stalks so I kind of did learn how to keep them alive. Through trial and error (mostly error).


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get some tree oil and I need to make another youtube video soon.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I would like to throw this disgusting, dumb, nosy pig off the roof and run her over 10 times. I wish I could let loose on her then quit my job. 

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I would like to throw this disgusting, dumb, nosy pig off the roof and run her over 10 times. I wish I could let loose on her then quit my job.
> 
> Sent from the future


:O Violent Cat Milf. :laugh:

I hope your day improves.


----------



## BAH

0ink


----------



## Whatev

m00


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This game was so beautiful back then. I have so many good memories from it.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's funny. My grandmother probably knew everything I could ever need to know about houseplants. She had a whole bunch of them but at the time I had no interest in them and never talked to her about them.
> 
> Also, I did manage to save one of my lucky bamboo stalks so I kind of did learn how to keep them alive. Through trial and error (mostly error).


Nice! I hope your lucky bamboo continues to stay alive. 

That's most likely what's going to happen with me and orchids...I'm probably going to have a lot of dead ones before I figure out how to properly care for them. There are so many different care instructions online for orchids.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I probably needed to add more ventilation holes. >.<


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you find a new song and listen to it on repeat all day and it just gets better and better every time


----------



## solasum

It feels great to have several ignored texts out there all at once.


----------



## Kevin001

Does anyone actually want to be normal?


----------



## kivi

I feel uncomfortable around romantic people. I don't understand it.


----------



## BAH

Kaboom


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am unreservedly a leper in this town. It hasn't been home in a long time and I don't remember the last time it felt like it was honestly


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Crisigv said:


> That guy is pretty unstable, or seems that way. I hope he stays away for good, because it* makes me feel like garbage when someone is nice one second, and is horrible the next*.



Perhaps the particular person suffers from a personality disorder or has a past a history of abuse and depression. I would try to brush off his behaviour and try to establish some boundaries if he does return to your environment. :]


----------



## Barakiel

I've been wanting to ask someone if they wanna play Animal Crossing together sometime, I worry it'll sound like I'm asking them on a date but maybe I'm just putting way too much thought into this. :um


----------



## Crisigv

ZombieIcecream said:


> Perhaps the particular person suffers from a personality disorder or has a past a history of abuse and depression. I would try to brush off his behaviour and try to establish some boundaries if he does return to your environment. :]


Yeah, thanks. I'll probably just ignore him from now on. I don't need any of that.


----------



## cosmicslop

I cannot see the difference between high school kids and college aged kids. They are at the same level emotionally/mentally to me.
edit: ever been in a bar around 21-22 year olds? They are annoying as ****.


----------



## BAH

Quarter starts on Moonday, time to get my stuff together


----------



## SofaKing

If you struggle to embrace life while being alone, the choices are slim and frustrating. :cry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah

I feel like my moods are a bit of a rollercoaster. I'll have a straight week or two of being soooo happy and thinking everything is so beautiful and lovely that it makes me want to cry tears of joy at the beauty of the world, and then it takes a nose dive and I feel ugly and gross and depressed for weeks and don't know why I was feeling so happy and can't imagine ever being happy again. When I read back posts I wrote when I was on the upswing I can't relate to them at all and feel like they're stupid. Then my mood eventually goes up again and repeats. The thing is I don't think the changes are extreme enough that it's super noticeable to outsiders. My family notices a little but I've been like this for awhile. It really affects my productivity though, as on the downswings I can't get anything done.


----------



## Rains

I'd like to see someone get polka dot tattoos all over their body. And I mean proper polka dots. Not leopard print.


----------



## Rains

Taaylah said:


> I feel like my moods are a bit of a rollercoaster. I'll have a straight week or two of being soooo happy and thinking everything is so beautiful and lovely that it makes me want to cry tears of joy at the beauty of the world, and then it takes a nose dive and I feel ugly and gross and depressed for weeks and don't know why I was feeling so happy and can't imagine ever being happy again. When I read back posts I wrote when I was on the upswing I can't relate to them at all and feel like they're stupid. Then my mood eventually goes up again and repeats. The thing is I don't think the changes are extreme enough that it's super noticeable to outsiders. My family notices a little but I've been like this for awhile. It really affects my productivity though, as on the downswings I can't get anything done.


This sounds awfully like soft bipolar.


----------



## 8888

With the exception of Amazon Prime, seems like handling times and shipping services are getting slower and slower. Maybe it's just me but seems to apply to both some UPS and USPS deliveries I've gotten recently and ones I am still waiting on.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Does anyone actually want to be normal?


I don't, normal is boring.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I don't, normal is boring.


:squeeze


----------



## Taaylah

Rains said:


> This sounds awfully like soft bipolar.


I'd never heard of that before, so I looked up the symptoms and it doesn't really sound that much like me. But other types of bipolar disorders were on the page I was reading and Cyclothymia fits me well:

"In cyclothymia, moods fluctuate from mild depression to hypomania and back again. 
Hypomania or depression can last for days or weeks. In between up and down moods, a person might have normal moods for more than a month. Compared with more serious mood disorders, the mood symptoms of cyclothymia are mild. Depressive symptoms in cyclothymic disorder never reach the criteria for major depression. Elevated mood never reaches the definition for mania."

That sounds an awful lot like me. But obviously I don't know if I have it for sure since I'm not a doctor.


----------



## CWe

How to die while still being alive to live


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

SamanthaStrange said:


> :O Violent Cat Milf.
> 
> I hope your day improves.


Lol,thank you! It did improve &#128518;

Sent from the future


----------



## sadstoner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Too lazy to do anything


----------



## Rains

Taaylah said:


> I'd never heard of that before, so I looked up the symptoms and it doesn't really sound that much like me. But other types of bipolar disorders were on the page I was reading and Cyclothymia fits me well:
> 
> "In cyclothymia, moods fluctuate from mild depression to hypomania and back again.
> Hypomania or depression can last for days or weeks. In between up and down moods, a person might have normal moods for more than a month. Compared with more serious mood disorders, the mood symptoms of cyclothymia are mild. Depressive symptoms in cyclothymic disorder never reach the criteria for major depression. Elevated mood never reaches the definition for mania."
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like me. But obviously I don't know if I have it for sure since I'm not a doctor.


From what I understand, cyclothymia_ is _one of the soft types of bipolar. If it's causing enough distress you can still receive mood stabilizing medication for it (most antidepressants aren't recommended because they can actually trigger mania in people on the bipolar spectrum).


----------



## BAH

Random randomness


----------



## Kevin001

You hear about this "coming of age" stuff in movies, irl, etc. But what if you missed your time? I hear about teens and young adults finding themselves but that is something I don't think I've ever done.


----------



## Rickets

What's the deal with Good Friday? Crucifixion, torture, death. They should call it Bad Friday.


----------



## ShadowOne

Kevin001 said:


> You hear about this "coming of age" stuff in movies, irl, etc. But what if you missed your time? I hear about teens and young adults finding themselves but that is something I don't think I've ever done.


it's all dramatized. Self discovery shouldnt just end. you're who you are because of the culmination of life events, not one eureka moment. you might have some thought that makes you think of things a way you hadnt before, but you wouldnt have that thought without all other information


----------



## ShadowOne

i used to feel like i could make my heart stop with my thoughts but was too scared to try it


----------



## Rickets

Was wondering what happened to the former mod @zomgz. She hasn't posted since late 15 and her last posts were about her depression and suicidal thoughts. Hopefully at peace wherever she is...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> it's all dramatized. Self discovery shouldnt just end. you're who you are because of the culmination of life events, not one eureka moment. you might have some thought that makes you think of things a way you hadnt before, but you wouldnt have that thought without all other information


Hmm you might have a point here.



Rickets said:


> Was wondering what happened to the former mod @zomgz. She hasn't posted since late 15 and her last posts were about her depression and suicidal thoughts. Hopefully at peace wherever she is...


Yeah me too. :serious:


----------



## crimeclub

RIP Charlie Murphy. What a damn shame.


----------



## Virgo

I hate my annoying "friend" in school. She's so freakin' rude and condescending to me and my other friend. So recently she stopped sitting next to us in class to go sit with some new friends she's made (thank GOD, I am not complaining one bit). It's just extremely laughable, she's _already_ being mean to her one new friend, talking to him like an idiot. I mean, wow. This girl is unbelievable. I feel so sorry for that poor guy.


----------



## Karsten

Atheism said:


> I hate my annoying "friend" in school. She's so freakin' rude and condescending to me and my other friend. So recently she stopped sitting next to us in class to go sit with some new friends she's made (thank GOD, I am not complaining one bit). It's just extremely laughable, she's _already_ being mean to her one new friend, talking to him like an idiot. I mean, wow. This girl is unbelievable. I feel so sorry for that poor guy.


I really don't know how people can tread through life like that - it's insane.


----------



## Virgo

Karsten said:


> I really don't know how people can tread through life like that - it's insane.


Yeah. She has no problems at all making friends. She's just so aggressive. No one ever talks about this girl's behavior though, so I wonder how many people notice.. since she's one of those people who are like, "Atheism I love you you're my bff forever!!!", and in five minutes she's being an ***. I mean I've walked into class and literally didn't say anything yet and she says something rude. I wish I were brave enough to stand up to her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Atheism

This was my avatar...










You have now officially taken over as Disgust. :lol


----------



## Virgo

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Atheism
> 
> This was my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have now officially taken over as Disgust. :lol


LOL

I knew I saw someone here with a Disgust avatar. :lol

That's a really good avatar though. Thanks, I'm honored and I will surely do an excellent job being Disgust.  Unless you wanna be Disgust with me that's cool too we can be twins


----------



## BAH

Kk


----------



## Were

I rode a dark ride called "zombie" today with my friend, it was a mix of a 3d shooter game and a dark ride, kinda scary at times.


----------



## Kevin001

Who the hell gets married after one month of knowing each other? Meh maybe I'm jealous? Hell idk.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Kevin001 said:


> Who the hell gets married after one month of knowing each other? Meh maybe I'm jealous? Hell idk.


People can do what they want but I'll always be cynical as hell about that working out 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Kevin001

Persephone The Dread said:


> People can do what they want but I'll always be cynical as hell about that working out 99.9% of the time.


Yeah I was talking to this guy who said he married after one month.....been together for over 2yrs now. He claims they are good so. Young couple too. I'm lowkey like I wish I could bond that fast with someone lol.


----------



## crimeclub

IMDB took their message boards down, now where in the fiery flaming f**k am I going to talk about movies and such? Game of Thrones won't talk about itself in July damn it! Now after I hate-watch each episode of the new season where am I going to go to declare I'm never watching another episode after every new episode I watch? DAMN IT IMDB, winter is coming!


----------



## crimeclub

I can't get to sleep to save my life right now despite being extremely tired, my brain is apparently holding my sleep hostage until it gets Ambien or something, which I just ran out of. I'm pretty sure I'll be laying in bed until about 1 hour before I actually need to be awake then I'll fall right asleep. It's almost 3am here, if I'm still awake by 4am I'm probably going to hit the street corner and take up work as a part-time Ambien-wh*re so I never have to deal with a night like this again.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> Who the hell gets married after one month of knowing each other? Meh maybe I'm jealous? Hell idk.


People that will be divorced soon. :lol

--

Fool, you're no hero. You are arrow-less.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a bit of a mental breakdown yesterday. **** was wild; while I was shaking uncontrollably and crying silently I thought about death , and emailed my writing tutor to request an extension on an assignment whose deadline was looming faster than a bullet train in light of it. After I stopped crying, I checked Facebook and discovered yet another request from a *****y friend I already disliked to a degree. I told her I couldn't help her (I would've if I could've trust me) and that she'd have to request an extension via mobile. 

Mistakenly, I informed her of my mental breakdown, and she responded by telling me that university is 'not right for me'. LMFAO **** off ugly *****. I certainly won't tell you that I only associate with you for your weed, alcohol, and cigarettes, but I don't think I'll be shouting you food anytime soon.

Meh. I'm okay today. I think my medication is starting to work at last. Perhaps yesterday was a 'last hurrah' of sorts for this depressive episode.


----------



## Just Lurking

crimeclub said:


> IMDB took their message boards down


It was a real dick move on their part.

A dick move, and a c*** move.

Inconsiderate a******s, companies like this.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> IMDB took their message boards down, now where in the fiery flaming f**k am I going to talk about movies and such? Game of Thrones won't talk about itself in July damn it! Now after I hate-watch each episode of the new season where am I going to go to declare I'm never watching another episode after every new episode I watch? DAMN IT IMDB, winter is coming!


What does "hate watch" mean? 

I just know I REALLY want that fool Nick to get voted off Dancing with the Stars. He is in the 24th minute of his 15 minute fame time. I am sick of seeing him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chocolate Shop wine is just as advertised, a chocolate lovers dream


----------



## BAH

Cannot wait til classes start, bored af


----------



## cybernaut

This creepy muddafacker has been following me around on Facebook for nearly four years now. He's even married now (*cough* *cough* arranged marriage)...

I permanently deleted my old FB for 9 months because I hate FB..then had to get back on there due to my Master's program. But, I mean damn. I even use fake abbreviated last names.Yet, this creep still finds me on there.Wtf.There's no such thing as privacy when it comes to Facebook.It's BS.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How sweet it would be if I could crucify thee and escape free


----------



## Kevin001

OneLove21 said:


> This creepy muddafacker has been following me around on Facebook for nearly four years now. He's even married now (*cough* *cough* arranged marriage)...
> 
> I permanently deleted my old FB for 9 months because I hate FB..then had to get back on there due to my Master's program. But, I mean damn. I even use fake abbreviated last names.Yet, this creep still finds me on there.Wtf.There's no such thing as privacy when it comes to Facebook.It's BS.


Ex bf that never let go?


----------



## Spindrift

My neighbour decided that 5:30 AM was the ideal time to start blasting his ****ty Christian rock on his veranda.

Sleep now. Rise later. Please.


----------



## Act to fall

I hate family holidays. This is going to be exhausting.


----------



## Spindrift

Excited for the Studio Ghibli theatrical showings. I wish _Mononoke_ would be one of them, but I'll still be able to right a past wrong and see _Spirited Away_ in a theater. Gonna be awesome!


----------



## cybernaut

Kevin001 said:


> Ex bf that never let go?


Not a bf. But, definitely an overly obsessed person that needs to let go in terms of creeping on me. It's been four years now :um


----------



## Kevin001

OneLove21 said:


> Not a bf. But, definitely an overly obsessed person that needs to let go in terms of creeping on me. It's been four years now :um


4yrs? Jesus, don't be afraid to get a restraining order or stalking order lol.


----------



## Act to fall

daddyoffive what the ****, I can't believe this exists and they're being allowed to make money off of doing that to children!


----------



## Virgo

Animation Industry,

These movies with many different animals in their own world/society/kingdom such as Zootopia and Sing -- more of those, please!!! I'm serious, I've been waiting, thanks,

Atheism


----------



## Whatev

11:11


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Whatev said:


> 11:11


hah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

People that don't want to be single devote a lot of time and energy to said endeavour, dating apps/sites, friends/family hooking them, hoping to meet someone cool at the local watering hole, etc...Ain't no possibility without any effort. Sometimes I think I don't want to be single, then I remember the effort it requires and I settle back my old habits of inaction. True story


----------



## Spindrift

My misguided attempt to experiment with dinner has resulted in chicken breasts that taste like hot dogs.


----------



## Mc Borg

This is awesome:


----------



## BAH

Ugh feel so unhealthy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Mc Borg said:


> This is awesome:


That is cool. Knowing me I'd probably have a bad trip though. I know my dad ended up on a psychedelic drug once after his drink got spiked and he thought his cupboard was going to eat him.

Also that's the first Dutch YouTube channel I've come across, and they're talking about drugs. :')


----------



## crimeclub

Just Lurking said:


> It was a real dick move on their part.
> 
> A dick move, and a c*** move.
> 
> Inconsiderate a******s, companies like this.


Truly. IMDB? More like I'MDoucheBag!

But seriously, I didn't like the reasoning behind taking it down, apparently they didn't like the negativity on there, which definitely was present, but it's the internet. Oh well, it's their site and they can do what they want I guess, but that was such a massive draw to the site.



millenniumman75 said:


> What does "hate watch" mean?
> 
> I just know I REALLY want that fool Nick to get voted off Dancing with the Stars. He is in the 24th minute of his 15 minute fame time. I am sick of seeing him.


I don't really watch those dance or talent type shows so I'm not familiar, though I do sometimes enjoy watching the occasional clip on youtube if there's a particularly great performance.

I thought I made up the term 'hate-watch', which to me means hating Game of Thrones because of how it kills off great characters and has a constant theme of injustice, but it's so good you're still going to watch it. But on further internet research it apparently actually means watching crappy reality shows that you can't stop watching because they're like a train-wreck, and also because it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## solasum

I miss those asocial times when I never expected any text messages. They were peaceful, and I was never disappointed.


----------



## crimeclub

I've been obsessed with watching popping/robot dancers lately, I can't believe this stuff is even physically possible.


----------



## solasum

It's always a bit awkward when someone replies to my comment as I'm in the midst of deleting it.


----------



## Act to fall

Does it upset you when your friends hang out without you?


----------



## Spindrift

Act to fall said:


> Does it upset you when your friends hang out without you?


All the time. I live a little out of the way, but I've shown them that I'm willing to make the drive. I don't have to be present for everything, I get that, but being included every one in a while would be nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got a beer belly, gotta do something about that


----------



## feels

this gif makes me so happy. I think it's partially because he looks like a real chunky version of an old coworker I really liked, but I also just love the joy on his face after he realizes what happened


----------



## Spindrift

Rajon Rondo is 31. That doesn't sound right, when the hell did that happen?


----------



## Spindrift

So, maybe this is a stereotypical way for men to be, but I've gone my entire life without skincare products, other than just regular soap. It's an area of personal care that I'm pretty much completely ignorant about. It's not that I have bad skin, but I'm out in the sun a lot and I'm no longer a kid, so I figured that it's something I should start being more proactive (heh) about.

I walked into Target today and hit up the section with all of the, uh, stuff, and I'd never felt so out of my depth in my life. Not only was there an area for skincare, but there was also complexion skincare. Next to that was _advanced_ skincare for the experienced skinsmiths.

Shelves and shelves of brands and products I'd never heard of. What's the difference between a cleanser and a scrub and a wash? Wait, do I have to use a cleanser before I use this one? This one is colour-coded! Is Aveeno a good one?!

After about half an hour, I walked out with a daily face wash. It gently exfoliates and smells like peppermint and eucalyptus. I hope that's a good flavour.


----------



## Reset Button

crimeclub said:


> IMDB took their message boards down, now where in the fiery flaming f**k am I going to talk about movies and such? Game of Thrones won't talk about itself in July damn it! Now after I hate-watch each episode of the new season where am I going to go to declare I'm never watching another episode after every new episode I watch? DAMN IT IMDB, winter is coming!


I feel your pain. I signed a petition to save IMDB message boards, fat lot of good that did. :mum


----------



## Reset Button

Whatev said:


> 11:11


I've been seeing 11:11 every day of the week for about a month! I've made wishes but they're not coming true!


----------



## cosmicslop

I was deleting really old messages on an old okc account, and came across something I wrote:
"i think every person in the world is an ***hole, but not in the way that they have a rude attidue. but because this world ****s us in the *** day after day."

Flirting and being romantic is something I am so good at. I tried to find the context of this message, but now with the messaging system being different than it was a few years ago, I cant find the context of why I replied that way.


----------



## rdrr

http://www.healthline.com/symptom/excessive-thirst


----------



## Virgo

One day I will save enough money for a rhinoplasty. Even if it literally kills me. Even if I die on the surgery table, I will still have my rhinoplasty.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> http://www.healthline.com/symptom/excessive-thirst


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If you start Mick Jagger up he'll probably backfire and start leaking Viagra out his tailpipe.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Another night of isolation and darkness. I lie under a dark cloud and I'm forced to inhale its gases. They flow through my veins and weigh me down. Shaky fingers and dry eyes ponder the point of even typing.

I've been on break from college for a week today. The sudden absence of any real structure to my life really brought my already-deteriorating state to attention.

Can you guess what made me feel better on the one day this past week in which I actually felt okay? Alcohol. Of course. I'm on the road to becoming an alcoholic, huh.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't think I'm worth anyone's effort.


----------



## Virgo

Spindrift said:


> So, maybe this is a stereotypical way for men to be, but I've gone my entire life without skincare products, other than just regular soap. It's an area of personal care that I'm pretty much completely ignorant about. It's not that I have bad skin, but I'm out in the sun a lot and I'm no longer a kid, so I figured that it's something I should start being more proactive (heh) about.
> 
> I walked into Target today and hit up the section with all of the, uh, stuff, and I'd never felt so out of my depth in my life. Not only was there an area for skincare, but there was also complexion skincare. Next to that was _advanced_ skincare for the experienced skinsmiths.
> 
> Shelves and shelves of brands and products I'd never heard of. What's the difference between a cleanser and a scrub and a wash? Wait, do I have to use a cleanser before I use this one? This one is colour-coded! Is Aveeno a good one?!
> 
> After about half an hour, I walked out with a daily face wash. It gently exfoliates and smells like peppermint and eucalyptus. I hope that's a good flavour.


Oh yeah, so have I. I never needed skincare products and I actually just went through this two days ago, in my case, because I started breaking out really bad for the first time. And I just never had this problem before so I went on over to Walmart to find some medication or cream to put on it.

That isle was so overwhelming, it was actually aggravating. I had no idea what I was looking for. And yeah with there being all kinds of different purposes for things, I was thinking, does someone really need ALL of this stuff? (btw yes, Aveeno is good, I heard.) Even though I knew I was specifically looking for something to fight acne, I was lost. I actually just walked out of there with absolutely nothing. Though, that was a mixture of frustration, my financial situation, and lack of self-confidence, thinking to myself, _what's the point!? Who the hell cares about me anyway?!?_ :lol

I also wanted to use anti-wrinkle cream they say you should start using early, but I can't help but have no faith in it. How does this stuff fight wrinkles? =/


----------



## firestar

Spindrift said:


> So, maybe this is a stereotypical way for men to be, but I've gone my entire life without skincare products, other than just regular soap. It's an area of personal care that I'm pretty much completely ignorant about. It's not that I have bad skin, but I'm out in the sun a lot and I'm no longer a kid, so I figured that it's something I should start being more proactive (heh) about.
> 
> I walked into Target today and hit up the section with all of the, uh, stuff, and I'd never felt so out of my depth in my life. Not only was there an area for skincare, but there was also complexion skincare. Next to that was _advanced_ skincare for the experienced skinsmiths.
> 
> Shelves and shelves of brands and products I'd never heard of. What's the difference between a cleanser and a scrub and a wash? Wait, do I have to use a cleanser before I use this one? This one is colour-coded! Is Aveeno a good one?!
> 
> After about half an hour, I walked out with a daily face wash. It gently exfoliates and smells like peppermint and eucalyptus. I hope that's a good flavour.


Me, neither. I used to use a basic facial wash but I stopped years ago when I realized that it wasn't doing anything.

I'm no longer a kid, either. I have pretty good skin. I don't even need to wear make-up, but maybe I should start taking care of my face before I'm old and gray.


----------



## Virgo

I changed my username!! :boogie


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Virgo said:


> I changed my username!! :boogie


 I dunno. I liked it.


----------



## Act to fall

Oh thank god, daddyofive is done. ****ing bury that ****, every video deleted, just disappear now. But get those kids out of there.


----------



## Spindrift

Well, I'm getting better at haircuts.

"_Four on the back and sides, six on top._"

Boom, done. Ten minutes, don't have to go back for the next few months. It's a good system.


----------



## Virgo

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dunno. I liked it.


Oh :crying:

I still need to get used to this one lol. It's definitely weird to get used to. I just didn't want my username anymore, I didn't for a while and wanted to change it. Atheism kinda made me feel like an edge lord.


----------



## crimeclub

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's gonna be a long spring/summer



Spindrift said:


> Well, I'm getting better at haircuts.
> 
> "_Four on the back and sides, six on top._"
> 
> Boom, done. Ten minutes, don't have to go back for the next few months. It's a good system.


I want to try out one of them Conair Evencut things so I can avoid the barber shops forever, mwhahaha! Lol


----------



## cybernaut

I'll probably become that one person who freaks their parents out by packing their bags, moving out the country (for good), getting married in some unknown land, and starting a new life and identity oceans apart from here. It's bound to happen.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Act to fall said:


> Oh thank god, daddyofive is done. ****ing bury that ****, every video deleted, just disappear now. But get those kids out of there.


Genuinely *detest* that worthless piece of human garbage, if you could even call him "human".
But I'm kinda scared of the channel getting shut down. I know I sound insane, but just think about what he said once: "Doing this (shutting down the channel, reporting his videos etc.) is doing more harm than good to this family" or something like that. I can't be the only one who thinks that sounds threatening? Keep in mind, this is the same channel that's making him money, and I'm scared to even imagine what would happen if his only source of income is gone...


----------



## Act to fall

TheSilentGamer said:


> Genuinely *detest* that worthless piece of human garbage, if you could even call him "human".
> But I'm kinda scared of the channel getting shut down. I know I sound insane, but just think about what he said once: "Doing this (shutting down the channel, reporting his videos etc.) is doing more harm than good to this family" or something like that. I can't be the only one who thinks that sounds threatening? Keep in mind, this is the same channel that's making him money, and I'm scared to even imagine what would happen if his only source of income is gone...


It's frustrating how he refuses to acknowledge he's wrong and examine the treatment of the children. I don't believe for a second that those children were acting, at least not Cody. He started out that goodbye video alright and then just turns to blaming DeFranco and everyone who shined a light on what was going on. They claimed CPS found nothing but I saw another youtuber report that CPS had originally not been aware of the videos. Hopefully the kids will be moved out of there or at least the increased scrutiny will make the parents ease up.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Act to fall said:


> It's frustrating how he refuses to acknowledge he's wrong and examine the treatment of the children. I don't believe for a second that those children were acting, at least not Cody. He started out that goodbye video alright and then just turns to blaming DeFranco and everyone who shined a light on what was going on. They claimed CPS found nothing but I saw another youtuber report that CPS had originally not been aware of the videos. Hopefully the kids will be moved out of there or at least the increased scrutiny will make the parents ease up.


Yeah, screw PhillyD for exposing him and his abuse. He must be a hater. /sarcasm

The only video of their's that I believe is 100% fake is their "apology" video where they talk about false "aquisations". I think a lot of people are trying to get CPS to investigate them again, and I truly hope they succeed. This whole thing pisses me off so much, I just want the kids (especially Cody) to be safe.

I'm glad the internet responded to the way it did. It gives me hope for humanity. Nothing brings the internet together quite like outrage, ironically or unironically, however you want to look at it.


----------



## Act to fall

Sometimes he's too mean or makes jokes I can't get behind, but damn, kickstarter crap is too ****ing funny!


----------



## tea111red

I ain't wanna be too THIRSTY!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I don't think I'm worth anyone's effort.


 :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If dad decides to help me out you may well get what you wish and then we'll see how you do


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Isn't it weird that your sight is the only thing that could be manually controlled? Like eyes have eyelids and they can be closed at any time, but there's no way to close your ears or shut your nose. I don't know, it's just weird in my opinion.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That awkward moment when you're catching a ride with a white friend and he's blasting hip hop and its glaringly obvious he listens to far more of it than you do, lol


----------



## crimeclub

My sex party thread was deleted. :'(


----------



## Blue Dino

Late night post alcohol food cravings... sighs.


----------



## Barakiel

crimeclub said:


> My sex party thread was deleted. :'(


Only because you decided to cancel it :stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I want to ask my neighbor if I can take her dog for a walk, but I feel that would be a little too weird. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I want to ask my neighbor if I can take her dog for a walk, but I feel that would be a little too weird. :lol


Nah go for it. :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv

I feel like a ghost roaming the earth in limbo.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Who the hell gets married after one month of knowing each other? Meh maybe I'm jealous? Hell idk.


Sounds ridiculous. HIGHLY dubious.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Sounds ridiculous. HIGHLY dubious.


How old was this post? You just now quoting me? Lmao. But yeah some work out some don't.


----------



## firestar

SamanthaStrange said:


> I want to ask my neighbor if I can take her dog for a walk, but I feel that would be a little too weird. :lol


You should. Most people have to pay someone to take their dog on a walk. You'd be doing her a favor.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> How old was this post? You just now quoting me? Lmao. But yeah some work out some don't.


I don't know. It brought me to that page when I clicked the thread. It was a new post as far as I was concerned, lmfao.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> I don't know. It brought me to that page when I clicked the thread. It was a new post as far as I was concerned, lmfao.


Oh ok....I thought maybe you was stalking me got me excited for nothing, lmao.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Dear YouTube, please stop recommending Russian videos to me. Thanks.


----------



## crimeclub

Barakiel said:


> Only because you decided to cancel it :stu


It was turning into a dude-fest anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Peanut butter herbalicious cookies tomorrow night!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

me: look, I just want to move the picture to the left a little bit
word: lol go **** yourself


----------



## firestar

TheSilentGamer said:


> me: look, I just want to move the picture to the left a little bit
> word: lol go **** yourself


I hate when Word does this. Don't even get me started on how it manages to screw up tables


----------



## Crisigv

I actually have no idea what would make me happy. I will probably never find out. I just want to die.


----------



## Karsten

thesilentgamer said:


> dear youtube, please stop recommending russian videos to me. Thanks.


Говорите со мной по-русски


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want my damned cookies, I need a good nights sleep


----------



## Wanderlust26

Got a couple of good exposure therapies today. I went to the EDD appointment this morning and it wasn't as bad as I thought. I just wish they had let us know what to expect in the notice because I was worrying for a good 2 weeks that they were going to interrogate me and then take away my benefits because they didn't believe me. Well it was far from it.

I just got back from a bar awhile ago. I don't usually go by myself because it feels awkward, but I got into an argument with someone and I really needed to get away even thought it was 10:30 pm. It wasn't bad at all. I got a seat by the door so I don't have to look at anyone and the bartenders were really nice. I treated myself to two old-fashioneds. :3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I actually have no idea what would make me happy. I will probably never find out. I just want to die.


Please no. 

Probably change of environment, as usually is the cause.


----------



## crimeclub

With a voice like this I'd have this woman's babies _tonight_.

Thanks to my bromigo @euphoria04 for recommending this song to me, and I want to have your babies _tonight_.


----------



## BAH

Kk


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> With a voice like this I'd have this woman's babies _tonight_.
> 
> Thanks to my bromigo @euphoria04 for recommending this song to me, and I want to have your babies _tonight_.


I'm happy to hear she tickles you in the same spots that she tickles me

That "_giiiiirl_" at the 1:47 mark though


----------



## BAH

H2o at school tastes much better


----------



## TheSilentGamer

*Your Notifications: 1*
me: oh no I must've pissed someone off


----------



## Virgo

TheSilentGamer said:


> *Your Notifications: 1*
> me: oh no I must've pissed someone off


Lollllllllllllll me every time I get a notification

(sorry I hope this notification didn't make you think someone was pissed off at you  )


----------



## SplendidBob

Guys, you aren't going to believe this, but I was on a site and one of the popunders was that there were 3 females in my area who wanted to sleep with me lol.

Can't believe after all this time it turned out to be so easy.

Not sure which one I should pick though, there is a slightly older female, a very beautiful one, and a very attractive but slightly girl next door type. Obviously I am tempted to go with the stunner, but I am not naive, and I want to make sure I don't mess up this chance.

Ok, I think I am going to go with the older one just to make sure. This is totally going to be it guys, I made it. Finally. Wish me luck on this, my most lucky of all days.

I probably wont need to post here any more after this, as all of my problems are about to be solved, but my final message is just going to be, keep on trying guys, don't give up, maybe one day things will work out for you guys just like they are about to work out for me.

Laters SAS lol.


----------



## ljubo

splendidbob said:


> Guys, you aren't going to believe this, but I was on a site and one of the popunders was that there were 3 females in my area who wanted to sleep with me lol.
> 
> Can't believe after all this time it turned out to be so easy.
> 
> Not sure which one I should pick though, there is a slightly older female, a very beautiful one, and a very attractive but slightly girl next door type. Obviously I am tempted to go with the stunner, but I am not naive, and I want to make sure I don't mess up this chance.
> 
> Ok, I think I am going to go with the older one just to make sure. This is totally going to be it guys, I made it. Finally. Wish me luck on this, my most lucky of all days.
> 
> I probably wont need to post here any more after this, as all of my problems are about to be solved, but my final message is just going to be, keep on trying guys, don't give up, maybe one day things will work out for you guys just like they are about to work out for me.
> 
> Laters SAS lol.


I am not sure if you are joking or not, ivan. But if you are serious i want to gratulate you. Why not **** all 3? Don't forget the viagra btw.


----------



## SplendidBob

ljubo said:


> I am not sure if you are joking or not, ivan. But if you are serious i want to gratulate you. Why not **** all 3? Don't forget the viagra btw.


No joke man, but the popunder says I had to pick only one, I still haven't pressed yet though, don't wanna mess it up, which one would you go for?


----------



## Alpha Tauri

A man's face without facial hair is like the night sky without stars.


----------



## Rains

Alpha Tauri said:


> A man's face without facial hair is like the night sky without stars.


----------



## Kevin001

If another person says I look like that guy from Young & the Restless I will flip.


----------



## BAH

Had a dream that I saw a giant mushroom cloud


----------



## solasum

MOTHER OF GOD why did I say that?! But then again, I should be able to speak my mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder what it's like to _really _mean something to someone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Why I don't think the justice system should operate on my or anyone else's knee jerk response:

http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/lesbian-couple-vanish-father-tricked-middle-east/

me reading that story:

the ****
that guy
he needs to be killed
or in prison whatever

my friend:

wtf
hang him

Actually that's not why, that's just an example of people's emotional responses.


----------



## Folded Edge

To drink or not to drink, that is what I'm debating. I could do with a night off but it's a bank holiday here, which is always a good excuse for a shandy or two. Make food and mull it over.


----------



## Folded Edge

Well unsurprisingly I bought some booze in the form of wine, cider and larger - I like to mix it up when I staying away from spirits. Tasty it has been too.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm worthless, I don't deserve love. And probably won't be loved again.


----------



## Folded Edge

Crisigv said:


> I'm worthless, I don't deserve love. And probably won't be loved again.


I shall hazard a guess and say that you are defo not worthless and certainly do deserve love. Also if you have been loved before, would certainly suggest that you are indeed loveable and will again. It might not happen right this minute but it will. Please don't be so harsh on yourself. Hang in there.


----------



## Crisigv

Folded Edge said:


> I shall hazard a guess and say that you are defo not worthless and certainly do deserve love. Also if you have been loved before, would certainly suggest that you are indeed loveable and will again. It might not happen right this minute but it will. Please don't be so harsh on yourself. Hang in there.


Hard to believe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'm worthless, I don't deserve love. And probably won't be loved again.


"Sigh"

You are WAY to hard on yourself. Everyone deserves love! Even you!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wonder what it's like to _really _mean something to someone.


Me too.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> "Sigh"
> 
> You are WAY to hard on yourself. Everyone deserves love! Even you!


Yeah, I guess


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm worthless, I don't deserve love. And probably won't be loved again.


 :hug


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wonder what it's like to _really _mean something to someone.


yeah.....i wonder this a lot, too.


----------



## BAH

Lelelele


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still light years away from being independent....sigh.


----------



## sadstoner

I ain't gonna eat I ain't gonna sleep
Ain't gonna breath til I see what I wanna see
And what I wanna see is you go to sleep in the dirt permanently this ain't gonna work



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmicslop

I want to travel to Cuba before McDonalds or some other American fast food company tries to globalize their brand over there. Just think about gaudy golden arches being in the beautiful old Havana. Shudder.


----------



## Folded Edge

Utterly bored by my current existence, I really wish I wasn't.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've become far too damaged and cynical. The first thing I can only hope to do my best to try and heal, but the second repudiates my better nature. It also makes me feel like a hypocrite as it's often the first thing to make me feel distaste towards others.


----------



## Blue Dino

This world is a vampire... :twisted


----------



## Pongowaffle

It has been a long time since I've had a entire combo meal from a fastfood.



Blue Dino said:


> This world is a vampire... :twisted


Sent to draaaiiinnnn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I applied for legal herb today can told my bro and the first thing he says is those options are ****, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Still have no idea what I'm going to get my mom for her birthday next week. She is impossible to shop for, got her a fitbit for Christmas and she was disappointed.....never even used it. I'll probably just give her money.......she loves money so.


----------



## Spindrift

It's juvenile forum drama, but it's so entertaining. Like watching an explosion in slow motion.


----------



## 2109

Relieved this semester is over. I can finally sleep!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I've been thinking of a shop I went to with my family a few times when I was little, trying to remember what it was called. It was the Good Buy shop, but I always thought it was the Goodbye shop. Every time we went there, I thought it was closing down, which was why it was called the Goodbye shop. I thought that's why everything was cheap, but it was a clearance warehouse.


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm thinking of moving into the garage now. The room I'm living in now is just too hot and too crammed. It will only get worse once summer comes around.



Pogowiff said:


> Sent to draaaiiinnnn.


Secret destroyers


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> I'm thinking of moving into the garage now. The room I'm living in now is just too hot and too crammed. It will only get worse once summer comes around.
> 
> Secret destroyers


Time to get a window air conditioner.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Time to get a window air conditioner.


Yeah maybe. Might be hard since none of the windows have a horizontal cross frame. They are all single vertical windows.


----------



## crimeclub

^Get a cheap oscillating tower fan, I'd go with a $40 one as opposed to a $30 one. They're a bit of a b*tch on the electrical bill though.


----------



## ShadowOne

It's too damn cold to get out of bed


----------



## BAH

5 seconds


----------



## mt moyt

i used to go to the library and read stephen king while listening to prawn last summer. whenever i listen to prawn now, i think of that time. 
i like it when my brain does this. i remember when i went to new york while listening to dashboard confessional a lot, so now those songs triggers those memories. it was a long time ago though, so they aren't as reminiscent as they used to be. 
although hard to explain by the strokes will always remind me of that manga, and thats even further back than the new york memory


----------



## Barakiel

It's been about a year since I learned that the vowel in "foot" and "food" aren't actually identical, and that I've been pronouncing foot wrong all my life. :um


----------



## Blue Dino

crimeclub said:


> ^Get a cheap oscillating tower fan, I'd go with a $40 one as opposed to a $30 one. They're a bit of a b*tch on the electrical bill though.


Yeah I thought about that. Also been thinking about those $100 fancy dyson fans with the halo design. But if the electrical bill gets too high, my housemates might start getting suspicious. If that isn't the issue, I probably would've gotten one of these that sports players use.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Music, sweet, music I wish I could caress, manic depression is a frustrating mess"


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I thought about that. Also been thinking about those $100 fancy dyson fans with the halo design. But if the electrical bill gets too high, my housemates might start getting suspicious. If that isn't the issue, I probably would've gotten one of these that sports players use.


I don't think fans use much of any electricity. Even my little window air conditioner (5000 BTU) only increased the electric bill by about $20-25 a month.

446 watts

Think even big fans only use 50 watts.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I thought about that. Also been thinking about those $100 fancy dyson fans with the halo design.


I had two of those. Both of them broke within half a year of use. They are good, but their area coverage is small. I don't recommend them unless you stay the same spot for long periods of time usually.


----------



## Yer Blues

Duh!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Yer Blues said:


> Duh!


I agree.


----------



## Yer Blues

SamanthaStrange said:


> I agree.


Duh, could you dumb that down a bit?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So much to fix


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Estillum




----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> I don't think fans use much of any electricity. Even my little window air conditioner (5000 BTU) only increased the electric bill by about $20-25 a month.
> 
> 446 watts
> 
> Think even big fans only use 50 watts.


ah ok maybe I misspoke, that's what I heard from a friend and assumed it was true.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## crimeclub

Me every morning:

*Checks Google News*


----------



## Humesday

I can't seem to do anything that isn't ridiculous. Hell, I'm not even good at being ridiculous. I'm so ridiculous, my ridiculousness is ridiculous. I can't even be ridiculously ridiculous right either. For crying out loud, when will I be competently ridiculous. I've been working at it long enough. On the totem pole of fools, I'm at the bottom. I'm so incompetent at being foolish, I guess I'm not even really foolish, which really sucks. Here I thought I was being foolish, but I can't even do that right. I'm foolish at being foolish. Make it stop. Oh no!


----------



## unemployment simulator

after listening to obscure electronic music for near enough 20 years you'd think you would reach a point where nothing in a tracklist really surprises you, then you come across a beauty like this;


----------



## Mc Borg

The lightning bugs are finally starting to come out.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm really not impressed with these luxury Michigan properties. :|


----------



## BAH

Cha cha cha


----------



## IcedOver

Two of my three jumping bean moths came out of their beans -- one yesterday, one today. I got them back in August. That's pretty cool. They're actual _legal_ aliens from Mexico, as rare as that is. At the moment they're just chilling out, one on a wall, another in the case the beans are in. I should put them outside, but don't know if it's too cold.


----------



## Kevin001

If my mom's mother's day gift doesn't come in tomorrow I will be livid.


----------



## harrison

I saw on youtube this morning they've made another Blade Runner film - I could only watch about a minute of the trailer - what a load of garbage. It even has poor old Harrison Ford looking all beaten up and old in it. He should be at home watching movies - not starring in them. The original was a classic - these people never know when to leave a good thing alone.


----------



## BAH

W4k4


----------



## crimeclub

don said:


> I saw on youtube this morning they've made another Blade Runner film - I could only watch about a minute of the trailer - what a load of garbage. It even has poor old Harrison Ford looking all beaten up and old in it. He should be at home watching movies - not starring in them. The original was a classic - these people never know when to leave a good thing alone.


It bothers me when people try to remake classics like this, I feel like it takes a high level of narcissism to think "Yeah I'm the person who can successfully remake this ground-breaking classic." whether you're the writer, director or actor. I like the director as well as Gosling and of course Harrison Ford but historically you're setting yourself up for failure if you try to remake a movie like this.


----------



## EBecca

how can I get motivated if I have no motivation to get motivated?


----------



## Memories of Silence

Mothers catch moths. Mother's Day is Moth Catcher's Day.


----------



## Crisigv

EBecca said:


> how can I get motivated if I have no motivation to get motivated?


The struggle of my life.


----------



## mt moyt

i wish i could turn my hearing on and off


----------



## komorikun

Saw this on a car yesterday. They also had a flying spaghetti monster on the other side of their license plate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I love when Kevin Bacon unexpectedly shows up in a movie, he just makes everything better, he's like...the bacon of people.


There were a bunch of broadband, phone network etc adverts here in the UK with him in a while back


----------



## noydb

Whatever.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I woke up somewhere else.


----------



## BAH

666


----------



## noydb

I wish I'd never met you. If I could go back, I wouldn't even acknowledge your existence.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'll be back someday. Until then, Dark Horse out.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Taaylah
I love your avatar.


----------



## littleghost

Slugs are just homeless snails.


----------



## Taaylah

Mc Borg said:


> @Taaylah
> I love your avatar.


Thank you


----------



## Kevin001

She's been married 3 times but she is the nicest person ever....hmm idk there is always something up with people that marry 3+ times, something is wrong.


----------



## blue2

Gizmo has big ears and eyes in proportion to the rest of his body.


----------



## harrison

My wife told me yesterday that now I stopped my pills again I would become teary and very upset soon. I told her to stop and that she didn't know what she was talking about.

She was right. God that's annoying. ( I think she writes it down so she sees a pattern - I tend to be too stupid to do that. )


----------



## estse

I (just) don't know where I'm going....

I wish that....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Steaks are marinating overnight, should be pretty good tomorrow


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to grill this slab of beef


----------



## BAH

Beep beep


----------



## cuppy

Look what I did!


----------



## crimeclub

Fun Trump quote of the day:

“I consider exercise misguided.” “I gave up athletics after college because I believe the human body is like a battery, with a finite amount of energy, which exercise only depletes.”


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I've watched this so many times lol, the song and the video fit so perfectly; I also want to re-watch the sopranos now.


----------



## Memories of Silence

You can get pens that have four different colours. There should be another one like those ones, but with letters so when you push each button down, it puts the letters on the paper, sort of like a stamp but different.


----------



## Chasingclouds

I wonder what its like to have tons of money and never work a day in your life... I think I'd be content.


----------



## Kevin001

cuppy said:


> Look what I did!


That's you? :sus


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> That's you? :sus


Dude, that is Amanda Seyfried, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Dude, that is Amanda Seyfried, lmao.


Pshh.....I knew that....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Pshh.....I knew that....


Then why did you ask...? :sus


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Then why did you ask...? :sus


Haha I really didn't know ok.....leave me alone, lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

Thai surnames are the Greek surnames of Asia.


----------



## cybernaut

*My Bad Suitcase Experiences at the airport with TSA:*

1. Zurich Airport (Switzerland): TSA cuts open my body lotion...*spills all over clothes*

2. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA): TSA cuts my mouthwash in half, *spills all over clothes*

3. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA again): TSA cuts open my skin car cream *spills all over clothes*

These people should learn how to twist or pull open a top/lid (instead of cutting it in half)or just label every liquid product in a checked-in suitcase as a f^cking toxic chemical these days.


----------



## cuppy

Kevin001 said:


> That's you? :sus


No, this is a paint.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Dude, that is Amanda Seyfried, lmao.


I kind of want to see her as a live-action Little Mermaid :3


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> Fun Trump quote of the day:
> 
> "I consider exercise misguided." "I gave up athletics after college because I believe the human body is like a battery, with a finite amount of energy, which exercise only depletes."


Ughhh :///



OneLove21 said:


> *My Bad Suitcase Experiences at the airport with TSA:*
> 
> 1. Zurich Airport (Switzerland): TSA cuts open my body lotion...*spills all over clothes*
> 
> 2. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA): TSA cuts my mouthwash in half, *spills all over clothes*
> 
> 3. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA again): TSA cuts open my skin car cream *spills all over clothes*
> 
> These people should learn how to twist or pull open a top/lid (instead of cutting it in half)or just label every liquid product in a checked-in suitcase as a f^cking toxic chemical these days.


Ugh :/// The TSA agents I've come in contact with haven't gone that far; I think the worst that happened to me was they requested a pat-down.


----------



## BAH

Waka


----------



## likevomit

I just realized slippers are called slippers because you slip them on your feet


----------



## firestar

OneLove21 said:


> *My Bad Suitcase Experiences at the airport with TSA:*
> 
> 1. Zurich Airport (Switzerland): TSA cuts open my body lotion...*spills all over clothes*
> 
> 2. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA): TSA cuts my mouthwash in half, *spills all over clothes*
> 
> 3. Louis Armstrong Int'l Airport (Louisiana, USA again): TSA cuts open my skin car cream *spills all over clothes*
> 
> These people should learn how to twist or pull open a top/lid (instead of cutting it in half)or just label every liquid product in a checked-in suitcase as a f^cking toxic chemical these days.


Just wait until they start making you put your laptop in your suitcase: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ion-of-laptop-ban-to-all-flights-from-europe/


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> i used to go to the library and read stephen king while listening to prawn last summer. whenever i listen to prawn now, i think of that time.
> i like it when my brain does this. i remember when i went to new york while listening to dashboard confessional a lot, so now those songs triggers those memories. it was a long time ago though, so they aren't as reminiscent as they used to be.
> although hard to explain by the strokes will always remind me of that manga, and thats even further back than the new york memory


Prawn? :flush


----------



## mt moyt

forever in flux said:


> Prawn? :flush


do u know them? 





i love them lol, they're so emo :b


----------



## forever in flux

mt moyt said:


> do u know them?
> 
> i love them lol, they're so emo :b


Never heard of them tbh, the name made me laugh. I listened to that song, I like the music but the singer sounds out of tune to me, I know that's the style but still...


----------



## kivi

I was bothered by two new girls in the studying room because they were taking all the tables. I started to study in another room. I imagined that other people would be bothered by this, too and weeks ago, I heard that a girl who has been studying there even before me fought with them.
She made me coffee from hers at nights before and we didn't have any problems. Though, I am not surprised she got angry at them. Now they're gone from the studying room with their stuff.


----------



## Just Lurking

Severe thunderstorm watch in effect... Yes, let's make that into a warning and bring it on.

And let's lay off the humidity this weekend, shall we.


----------



## Crisigv

Just Lurking said:


> Severe thunderstorm watch in effect... Yes, let's make that into a warning and bring it on.
> 
> And let's lay off the humidity this weekend, shall we.


We always get punished for getting nice weather.


----------



## Kevin001

Heard this nice story the other day.....bus driver was yelling at this 14yr old girl for standing up in the aisle and braiding another kid's hair. She went home and cried to her mom. The mom just said you know what we're going to bake her some cookies. The girl brought them to the bus driver the next day and the bus driver was in shock. She gave the girl a hug and said thank you .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I totally prefer baby spinach to lettuce everyday of the week


----------



## BAH

Eteh


----------



## Crisigv

I should have gone out today. It's going to rain a lot tomorrow. And Monday everything is closed. I'm going to lose my mind for 3 days. It's still early, I just have no energy.


----------



## funnynihilist

"just remember that the city is a funny place,
Something like a circus or a sewer,
And remember that different people have peculiar tastes, 
And the glory of love might see you through"


----------



## Neal

My dad has got to be the saltiest man on Earth. I hope i dont end up like that.


----------



## komorikun

So many cat pics, not enough time.


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> So many cat pics, not enough time.


Is that cat about to do a pooh? I spend a lot of time lately going up to my wife's house and cleaning up after our labrador. He's getting old and does it inside. Jee I'm getting sick of that - I have such an exciting life.


----------



## komorikun

don said:


> Is that cat about to do a pooh? I spend a lot of time lately going up to my wife's house and cleaning up after our labrador. He's getting old and does it inside. Jee I'm getting sick of that - I have such an exciting life.


Yes.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...r-avatar-p-134876/index14.html#post1089694706


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Organic 72% Cocoa Dark Chocolate...Yessir!


----------



## Crisigv

Are tears supposed to burn this much?


----------



## BAH

Need to make some changes


----------



## Rains

How to wake up when coffee doesn't work?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Rains said:


> How to wake up when coffee doesn't work?


I wouldn't recommend it all the time, but give Modifanil a shot.

---------------------------------------

Ever since we changed our cat's food to "indoor" variety she's been going to the bathroom indoors... :con


----------



## Spindrift

Himalayan pink salt hand soap is pretty salty, but it prompts the question: Could it be even _*saltier?*_


----------



## SilentPanic

Birds are perhaps the chattiest animals to grace this planet


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I don't know what's worse: Tumblr randomly adding a serial killer related blog to my following list or the fact that there's an ENTIRE FANDOM that worships serial killers

Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

TheSilentGamer said:


> I don't know what's worse: Tumblr randomly adding a serial killer related blog to my following list or the fact that there's an ENTIRE FANDOM that worships serial killers
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


I've been unfortunate to stumble across them & the shoplifting fandom before, the more time I spend on tumblr the more I realize it isn't any different from reddit or 4chan really


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme

Why do I constantly get the impression I'm missing something. Hmmm.


----------



## dragonfruit

The moment I thought someone was homosexual and today he told me a bit about his wife. That was a surprise and the only reason I assumed he was is because he doesn't wear a ring. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Neal

Is it weird to find horror movies before bed relaxing?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcharay

In bad traffic because I did a run around to get "organic honey" as asked by my 
Mum but it's actually supplied where she's at. I wish I had got the rural one where it's actual provenance was from my area.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder what it would be like if every person and animal could be given batteries. Instead of sleeping, you could plug yourself in and charge your battery. Then you can be awake as much as you want.

You can get a new one if the old one dies, and then you can live forever if you want to. If someone is annoying you or you can't feed your pet because you won't be home, you can take their battery out for a while.


----------



## Overdrive

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what it would be like if every person and animal could be given batteries. Instead of sleeping, you could plug yourself in and charge your battery. Then you can be awake as much as you want.
> 
> You can get a new one if the old one dies, and then you can live forever if you want to. If someone is annoying you or you can't feed your pet because you won't be home, you can take their battery out for a while.


Why not, but your brain would fry and go bat **** crazy


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yesterday in my writing class my tutor reiterated the topic, which was "make some noise". Presumably because I was fairly chill from there being only like 5 other people in the room at the time, I laughed. The tutor looked at me with a reflective grin and asked what was funny. Horrified, I consulted myself for a super clever way to explain my reasoning. "Well, I'm laughing at the irony of the topic and my introverted personality." Empty handed (minded?) I responded, red-faced with a then-fake grin and a meek "it's just... ah never mind haha".

"Never mind? Alright then.. Moving on-"

Everybody thinks I'm an sex obsessed pervert now bye.

My deceased body dropped poetically to the ground and remained there for the remainder of the class, smiling casually and adorning fresh shades and sick kicks. My soul resided in heck.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Radio silence.


----------



## firestar

I'm beginning to think when I feel after dinner, I'm not actually sleepy. It's just my subconscious protecting me from being bored.



Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what it would be like if every person and animal could be given batteries. Instead of sleeping, you could plug yourself in and charge your battery. Then you can be awake as much as you want.
> 
> You can get a new one if the old one dies, and then you can live forever if you want to. If someone is annoying you or you can't feed your pet because you won't be home, you can take their battery out for a while.


Kind of sounds like the Borg.


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> *If someone is annoying you *or you can't feed your pet because you won't be home, *you can take their battery out for a while.*


:laugh:


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Mc Borg

firestar said:


> Kind of sounds like the Borg.


@[email protected]

I need a new knee.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Mannnn...I'd hate if this was real.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Oh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've come a long way in so many areas in the past 5 years of life. Particularly in regards to my attitude towards dating and women and I see so much of what goes on around here on SAS and I just cringe because I am reminded of my old, disingenous and classless self.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sheska said:


> I find this so hard to believe... Regardless, I am glad your outlook has improved.


You wouldn't be the first, though I can assure you I have been no angel. In general I'm grateful for pain in life as it has always attributed to growth in my personal experience. Nonetheless, thank-you for your kind words, dear.


----------



## Barakiel

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Mannnn...I'd hate if this was real.


Boy have I got some news for you!


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Barakiel said:


> Boy have I got some news for you!


Oh no.  What's the news?! Is there no more donuts!? D:

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

http://www.sfgate.com/politics/arti...o-Trump-pope-portrait-11173487.php#item-39786


----------



## BAH

123..Abc


----------



## tea111red

tetris.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my mom might need knee surgery. I need make things happen soon, I'm sure she would be out for a few weeks so that means no transportation for me. I'm praying about it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

it's always great when you get a loaf of bread for less than 10p. :yes

person who served me ended the exchange with "have a good evening". often i've been feeling weird after someone says that... I mean what constitutes "good" or "bad" for an evening? my evenings are all the same! they aren't good or bad really.. they just.. exist, as a normal evening/day/night.. one blurs into the next.. it got me a little stressed out actually.. would he judge my evening as being bad? would an average person judge my evening as bad? should I change my evenings and do something a bit more interesting!?.. but i'm happy with being me! why am I then considering imposing standards on myself for hypothetical situations where a person may or may not judge me. after that I just thought "ah can't be bothered to think about this anymore, nearly home again now".


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Okay, forget about serial killers, Tumblr has a HUGE problem with cannibals as in ACTUAL LEGIT CANNIBALS THAT WANT TO EAT WOMEN AND THIS GENUINELY DISTURBS AND TERRIFIES ME SO MUCH
SOMEONE SAVE MY SOUL


Sent from my Lenovo K33a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

How do you tell someone that you worship them without being creepy?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## tea111red

test
your
might
.


----------



## kivi

I'm so sad that I don't fit in where I live but also I'm very frustrated because I actually don't want to.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I'll have to try this again.


----------



## tehuti88

This makes my writing look succinct...










I can't believe anyone would have the patience to read all this, make sure they qualify, and then still have the appetite to go inside and eat.  I would've lost focus like a third of the way through and gone to a McDonald's or something.

What's really funny...is that it's a _pizzeria and beer garden_. A pizzeria and beer garden with class. :serious:

ETA...I just read the introductory paragraph. You can't even change your clothes to something appropriate and then get in. Nope--denied. Class. :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Spindrift

I love Kai Greene. He's a genuinely motivating person who I enjoy listening to and he adds a thoughtful and cerebral element to working out. I just wouldn't be surprised if he's been talking out of his *** all these years.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## ShadowOne

you'd think water (ice cold) after eating ice cream would be gross...but its not


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scorpio ~ (Jun 1-7th): " On some hill of despair," wrote poet Galway Kinnell, "the bonfire you kindle can light the great sky -- though it's true, of course, to make it burn you have to throw yourself in." You may not exactly feel despair, Scorpio. But I suspect you are in the throes of an acute questioning that makes you feel close to the edge of forever. Please consider the possibility that it's a favorable time to find out just how much light and heat are hidden inside you. Your ache for primal fun and your longing to accelerate your soul's education are converging with your quest to summon a deeper, wilder brilliance.


----------



## Spindrift

An ASMR girl whom I'm a fan off recently released an "ear-eating" video that was a slip of the tongue away from being something a little different. It's hilarious watching these people trying to one-up each other for views.


----------



## Humesday

People like what they like and they'll be damned before they ever moderate that, even though they're inflating some people's egos to ridiculous extents. They don't even seem to care that they could be doing harm to the people whose egos they're inflating. They just don't ****ing care. People will have their deities one way or another.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Some people can turn anything into a debate.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

SamanthaStrange said:


> Some people can turn anything into a debate.


Ehh, that's not true..


----------



## Taaylah

I was sitting outside on campus waiting for class to start and I was watching a guy play with a large stick. He wrote in the dirt with it, and then he starting wiping/poking it on a tree. I was kind of envious of how few f***s he gave and that he didn't care he looked kind of crazy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ominous Indeed said:


> Ehh, that's not true..


Well played.


----------



## Rains

Read articles on consciousness all day but didn't understand a thing. Daniel Dennett is gross when he lectures though. Makes a lot of snorting and gurgling noises.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well played.


Thanks, you can click the surrender option now


----------



## Kevin001

This is the second time in 2yrs this chinese place has closed now. Hmm :sus


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Memories of Silence

If a moving picture is a movie, why isn't a still picture a stillie?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Loading..


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure how I feel about kids being on them leash things. Just seems wrong but I guess it helps.


----------



## Barakiel

I can never tell if people who make dismissive comments about liberalism are conservatives or communists these days. :con


----------



## crimeclub

Regardless of whether Comey's testimony damns Trump tomorrow, f*** what happens tomorrow... Democrats and Progressives need to focus on their policies for '18 and '20 and also *how* they will make them happen&#8230;_not just simply win by being better than Trumpist Republicans_, otherwise we'll just have tool politicians elected purely by default.


----------



## 8888

I wish I wasn't embarrassed to tell my therapist what I want to tell her.


----------



## Act to fall

My boyfriend got a large raise and it makes me feel disgusted with myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Act to fall said:


> My boyfriend got a large raise and it makes me feel disgusted with myself.


Why? Because you don't have a job? Just be happy for him . You got a new bf? I thought you just broke up with a guy not too long ago? Maybe the wrong person.


----------



## Act to fall

Kevin001 said:


> Why? Because you don't have a job? Just be happy for him . You got a new bf? I thought you just broke up with a guy not too long ago? Maybe the wrong person.


Yeah it's the guy who broke up with me, idk where we stand right now. Of course I'm happy for him, but me and him have the same education and same career goals, but here I am unable to work and he's advancing in his career.


----------



## Kevin001

Act to fall said:


> Yeah it's the guy who broke up with me, idk where we stand right now. Of course I'm happy for him, but me and him have the same education and same career goals, but here I am unable to work and he's advancing in his career.


So got back with him? Hmm good luck. Oh I see yeah could be frustrating I guess. But don't let it bother you too much.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Barakiel said:


> I can never tell if people who make dismissive comments about liberalism are conservatives or communists these days. :con


Or... Libertarians???

>


----------



## crimeclub

Ronald McDonald: I want to fire the kid who's working the fries because...I just don't really like him.

America: Well, no, you need a legitimate reason to fire someone.

[Ronald Mc]Donald Trump: I want to fire the Director of the FBI because...f*** you, that's why.

America: Sounds good!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

_ When you love someone, but it goes to waste..._


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> _ When you love someone, but it goes to waste..._


Poor thing!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Poor thing!


It's a song lyric, the song perfectly describes how I am feeling...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's a song lyric


Oh, okay then!


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder why you can't get curved scissors. They could be good for if you need to cut a circle, and they might be good for people who can't cut straight lines.


----------



## unemployment simulator

there is no random confession thread on this board? could have sworn I saw one?.. this might be tmi :grin2:

masturbated into a tissue, woke up the next day and forgot, then used it as a napkin and blew my nose on it. lol its in the bin now.







:lol


----------



## Taaylah

I like how my dad offered to get me something to eat like he's treating me/doing me a favor, and after I take him up on it says he has no money on him and needs to borrow my card. And that he's also going to get something for himself. Can't even be mad tbh. It's pretty clever. It kind of reminds me of when my sister would ask if I wanted something to drink. I'd say yes and she'd tell me to go get it. That one's more annoying than anything though. It doesn't even make sense since she doesn't get anything out of it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I guess you can never tell about people.


----------



## Overdrive

Got a beehive in my bathroom ceiling...
Might have to relocate them before it gets huge. 
Currently looking for some beekeeper suits to buy, lol.
I can make my own beehive from a log eventually, i don't know...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm in desperate need of spiritual uplift


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> there is no random confession thread on this board? could have sworn I saw one?.. this might be tmi :grin2:
> 
> masturbated into a tissue, woke up the next day and forgot, then used it as a napkin and blew my nose on it. lol its in the bin now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Oh damn ! :lol


----------



## Neal

I'd kill a man for some fruit snacks right now. But it's too hot outside.


----------



## That Random Guy

I really want kebabs right now.


----------



## crimeclub

Sometimes I get drunk and really pissed about hypocrisy in the government.

aaand begin! Trump want's a Syrian regime-change because Assad uses chemical weapons on civilians, so Trump bombed Syrian military bases (with major civilian collateral damage) just to send a message (and to keep that Saudi oil flowing like wine!). Trump is currently selling weapons to Saudi Arabia to help them continue to bomb Yemen, and up to 50% of the deaths are civilian deaths. Trump is not only aiding in weapons but also helping to coordinate the attack sites. So why are so many civilian deaths happening despite us helping them choose bombing sites? Because Trump sold them internationally illegal weapons such as cluster-bombs and white phosphorus...which aren't exactly surgical in their damage. Damage includes hospitals, open air markets, schools, also a school for the blind, and more. Along with Trump being an accomplice to these war-crimes he's also guilty of helping bomb civilians with his own _chemical weapons_. So based off of Trump's logic America most definitely needs a regime-change.

But lets just talk about Russia on the news!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

"Was it something I said?" :stu


----------



## firestar

If I could find a way to bottle the energy I get from SA, I could sell it and make a fortune.


----------



## Kevin001

I love this forum and I love you guys .



crimeclub said:


> Sometimes I get drunk and really pissed about hypocrisy in the government.
> 
> aaand begin! Trump want's a Syrian regime-change because Assad uses chemical weapons on civilians, so Trump bombed Syrian military bases (with major civilian collateral damage) just to send a message (and to keep that Saudi oil flowing like wine!). Trump is currently selling weapons to Saudi Arabia to help them continue to bomb Yemen, and up to 50% of the deaths are civilian deaths. Trump is not only aiding in weapons but also helping to coordinate the attack sites. So why are so many civilian deaths happening despite us helping them choose bombing sites? Because Trump sold them internationally illegal weapons such as cluster-bombs and white phosphorus...which aren't exactly surgical in their damage. Damage includes hospitals, open air markets, schools, also a school for the blind, and more. Along with Trump being an accomplice to these war-crimes he's also guilty of helping bomb civilians with his own _chemical weapons_. So based off of Trump's logic America most definitely needs a regime-change.
> 
> But lets just talk about Russia on the news!


Have you always been this political? :sus


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Some people are just impossible to please.


----------



## crimeclub

Kevin001 said:


> I love this forum and I love you guys .
> 
> Have you always been this political? :sus


I don't usually talk politics but it's hard not to these days.


----------



## crimeclub

Star Wars + the greatest actor alive = best trailer ever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's funny the calming effect this frenetic jazz has had on me just now, time to exercise


----------



## Equity

Really I had no idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My left ear won't stop ringing. Now I can't sleep. Again.

People have wished deafness upon themselves or even wanted to kill themselves because of tinnitus.

And you what? I don't blame them at all. I really don't. The ringing never stops. Ever.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## firestar

I've never heard the term "dogleg" before today. I'm curious about where my dad picked it up, but he's been so many places that it could have been anywhere.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"I can feel the last days drawing upon me – there’s little point now in continuation. There must be something new to find here – some nook or some cranny that offers a perspective worth clinging to. I’ve burnt my bridges; I have sunk my boats and watched them go to water."
— Dear Esther


----------



## Neal

I don't understand why my friends on Facebook have to tell everyone how much they love their father. Why not just tell him and leave it at that?


----------



## 2Milk

I'm happy for them, they make a good couple. I just wished they wouldn't display their feelings for each other in front of me. Get a room, srsly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sorry that I never have anything to say to you on Skype, dear. 

I am wondering if you could ask me the questions next time, it would be easier for me to open up to you, but I don't want to put you on the spot or anything, as I totally understand how nerve-wracking that can be.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do people let their clothes sit in the washer for hrs? Um other people have to use it. Crazy.


----------



## calichick

Omg I have a crush on a guy at my work.

Haven't had a crush on an everyday acquaintance in over a year. Partially attracted to him because physically speaking he reminds me of a guy I dated a few months ago. Guy turned out to be a jerk but his presence lingers.

Anyways, this guy is not young, nor tall, nor the most masculine but I find him to be so sexy everything from his eyes, to his east coast accent to his calm but assertive presence. Sssseeeexy

I gave a presentation to some people at my company today and he was part of the group. Afterwards (OMG), I went to go chat with a few of the other girls in the office and he comes and waits for me, and then officially introduces himself to me, "we haven't met before but I've seen you around a few times"..small talk, small talk, he's looking so intently into my eyes and smiling and just saying nothing, and I just want to flee because he was making me so nervous.

I was a bundle of self-consciousness. So I'm trying to pick up some chatter in between the staring into each other's eyes this my crush completely making my heart melt....

Man, something about him.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people let their clothes sit in the washer for hrs? Um other people have to use it. Crazy.


Your family?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Your family?


You know it.



Afreen88 said:


> Do you take them out? Just take them out and put in them in bag.


Oh no I don't touch other people stuff.....I might get killed if I did that :blank. So I wait. Plus why would I put wet clothes in a bag lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Just to put them in a place, it can be anything, a basket or something. It just really surprises me that you actually wait. I've rented lots of places and if I need to use the washing machine and the other person hasn't come down to collect their stuff, I just take it out. There isn't anything to be squeamish about, they've just been in the _washing machine._ If you don't feel comfortable doing that, talk to your family. They're leaving their stuff in for hours because you're letting them.


Some people will fight you if you do that. I would never ever touch people's clothes even in college. I avoid conflict. Not trying to get in a fight over touching other people's stuff. My anxiety is too bad to do that lol. Too much stuff can happen.

It'll go like this.......you touched my sh*t? Why did you do that? They might throw your stuff out or hit you. I don't take chances like that lol. Waiting is fine .


----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Oh dear. So you can't even talk to your family and say 'can you please remove your clothes, I'd need to wash mine' without them flipping out? They sound horrendous.


No I'll ask hey are you done with the machine. Just saying I would never just touch their stuff without their permission. That would lead to WW3.


----------



## 2Milk

It's so ****ing cute how humans collect stuff. We are like little birds that collect shiny objects.


----------



## KelsKels

I really wonder how other people view me. If I've had any kind of impact on anyone or if anyone admires me. It's a vain curiosity I guess. I just feel like I don't make any impression on the world.


----------



## Barakiel

It feels like everything is either too basic or too advanced for me. Like whenever I try looking up any music-related tutorials, I'm always gonna find something either for complete beginners or something that I'm completely incapable of.

And the past few weeks or so especially, reading philosophy feels like I'm just getting a review on the same concepts and ideas I've known for a while (not necessarily a bad thing, but it doesn't go anywhere and doesn't inspire any novel ideas in my head or anything like that), or I'm delving into something way over my head and there isn't any in-between. So as long as I actually _understand_ a text I'm reading, it feels boring and stale.

Not sure if this is just a depressive episode or something that goes hand-in-hand with my general lack of progress in life.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

When I see people basing their dating and relationships advice/logic around what they see in movies/rom-coms I just :doh	

It's like basing what sex is like on porn. They are marketed for people's desires, both do not represent reality.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme

Verba volant...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I wonder if anyone really gives a **** about what I have to say on here...


----------



## tehuti88

I'm_ pretty_ sure I've identified the new alias of a banned user. Threw me at first because their intro post was in such a different style. But the original style is emerging. Will have to keep observing. :nerd:


----------



## Witchblade

I can't post threads in "General Discussion". I can post in any other forum, but it doesn't let me post there. What's up with that?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Witchblade said:


> I can't post threads in "General Discussion". I can post in any other forum, but it doesn't let me post there. What's up with that?


That's... bizarre.


----------



## Witchblade

Witchblade said:


> I can't post threads in "General Discussion". I can post in any other forum, but it doesn't let me post there. What's up with that?


Actually, turns out the title I wanted to use was the problem, that's why that thread wouldn't go through but my others did.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I seem to have developed a temporary stutter again. I thought I was over that years ago... :sigh


----------



## Memories of Silence

I always wondered why the bear only has one arm.

Today, I found out it has two arms, and one is raised. That's why its head looks big. Now I know that, it looks very different. It's hard to see it like I used to.


----------



## komorikun

http://imgur.com/cnxql


----------



## riverbird

Me and California heat are not friends! I really hope I get used to this soon because I have felt exhausted almost since getting here on Saturday.


----------



## Rains

Acting > dancing > music > painting > writing



komorikun said:


> http://imgur.com/cnxql


Poor *******. Apparently he is a flasher. You can tell just by looking at him.


----------



## Rains

Silent Memory said:


> I always wondered why the bear only has one arm.
> 
> Today, I found out it has two arms, and one is raised. That's why its head looks big. Now I know that, it looks very different. It's hard to see it like I used to.


I preferred tiny teddies. I used to bite their legs off, then arms, then ears, then torso and their heads were last.


----------



## kivi

What a lovely sleep I had tonight!
My cat tried to open the kitchen closet at 4 AM while he was lying on the ground. He actually opened them but it shut down immediately. I woke up with "bam bam" sounds at 4 AM.


----------



## millenniumman75

Overdrive said:


> Got a beehive in my bathroom ceiling...
> Might have to relocate them before it gets huge.
> Currently looking for some beekeeper suits to buy, lol.
> I can make my own beehive from a log eventually, i don't know...


We need an update on this!


----------



## millenniumman75

Rains said:


> I preferred tiny teddies. I used to bite their legs off, then arms, then ears, then torso and their heads were last.


The one on the upper right? R-rated!
It looks like a Playbear centerfold! :hide


----------



## Overdrive

millenniumman75 said:


> We need an update on this!


Still havn't done it yet, i will buy a beekeeper suit and a pre build hive this friday maybe.
I might take some pictures while doing it and post here afterward, maybe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Please arrive by Friday


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

If I'm ever in the UK literally all I wanna do is visit a Poundland. It'll be like my own Ashens-inspired pilgrimage.


----------



## Witchblade

PVRIS is amazing, I love Lynn Gunn.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love my new notification sound I have on my phone. It sounds like some creepy sci-fi stuff. Every time I get a text from my mom or a Youtube notification, I can't help but laugh because sometimes, the sound comes at the perfect moment when I'm watching a Youtube video.


----------



## Rains

millenniumman75 said:


> The one on the upper right? R-rated!
> It looks like a Playbear centerfold! :hide


That one is 'hungry'. It looks overweight though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive

This forum suxx, boring stuff everytime.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm wonder if I'm wasting my time...hope not.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## calichick

karenw said:


> P
> 
> How on earth do you have so many crushes lol


I haven't had a crush in over a year. Haven't even really liked any of the x number of guys I've dated. They've been OK, but it's like, would I like them if I came across them in every day life? eh


----------



## calichick

I want to do a shoutout to all of the men I've dated in the past few months.

I have a great deal of respect for all of these guys. The guys that have been self-centered, narcissistic jerks, the guys whose main intention has and always was sex, the guys who actually took initiative, and the guys who threw me a curve ball.

I have a great deal of respect for them because every man that I've dated has taught me something not only about them and men in general, but about myself, and what it means to carry myself with dignity and self-respect in relation to others. Dating is a huge learning experience, testing your boundaries and strengthening your willpower when it comes to adhering to your values and forever persisting in the pursuit of love.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> I want to do a shoutout to all of the men I've dated in the past few months.
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for all of these guys. The guys that have been self-centered, narcissistic jerks, the guys whose main intention has and always was sex, the guys who actually took initiative, and the guys who threw me a curve ball.
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for them because every man that I've dated has taught me something not only about them and men in general, but about myself, and what it means to carry myself with dignity and self-respect in relation to others. Dating is a huge learning experience, testing your boundaries and strengthening your willpower when it comes to adhering to your values and forever persisting in the pursuit of love.


Omg you're alive....never see you post anymore. That life of yours must be good .


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Omg you're alive....never see you post anymore. That life of yours must be good .


Hi Kevin, yes, I'm alive and breathing. How are you?

I've been quite busy with things. :grin2: Job, dating, friends, family, working out and travel for the most part :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Hi Kevin, yes, I'm alive and breathing. How are you?
> 
> I've been quite busy with things. :grin2:


Things? As in boys? Business men? Alpha men? Men in general? Lmao

Meh I'm ok....just still fighting my anxiety 

Edit: Oh ok....good for you...living life how most people should.


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Things? As in boys? Business men? Alpha men? Men in general? Lmao
> 
> Meh I'm ok....just still fighting my anxiety
> 
> Edit: Oh ok....good for you...living life how most people should.


Yea, all of them. All kinds of men.

I mean, you know my stance on a free meal and all.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> Yea, all of them. All kinds of men.
> 
> I mean, you know my stance on a free meal and all.


Do you girl....eat. :wink2:

Hope you're staying in shape


----------



## calichick

I had to put my foot on the brakes a month ago, cause of all the chaos and drama ensuing around my dating life.


I might tread lightly soon. I'm ready to put myself out there again. That's what dating is about, it's about being vulnerable and open to every possibility and being as true to yourself as possible. You can't control other people, and neurotic, control-freaks like me will have a tough time with that one, especially as it relates to the outcome of a relationship.


----------



## calichick

I want all the single people here to know that dating is not f***ing easy.

Dating is not a ride in the park.

You're gonna come across some heinous people, heinous absolutely heinous people who will be deceitful, philanderers, wrongful intentions, absolutely horrid people, who wouldn't know what's right from wrong if their momma was there to coach them through it.

You're going to go out with garbage, you're going to end up with garbage disguised as 24 karat gold, and think you've found the mecca, only to come up 15 km short at the first rest stop, where you're ready to turn back again, but you know what, take every experience for what it is, and you'll learn something valuable and that my friend is priceless.

Knowledge is priceless, and and and and, *never make the same mistake twice*. You're not an idiot, you're not a fool, you are fully aware of your decisions and the outcome, so act accordingly.

And for the love of God, if someone breaks your heart, or throws you for a loop, do not jump immediately back in to the dating scene. Take a break and regroup, gather your senses. Trust me on this one, angry does not attractive make.

And at the end of the day, being single is not so bad. You get to flirt with a new boy every day and have no one to answer to. So only jump in when you're absolutely at a stable time in your life where you can say you have an ounce of inner contentment.

Cuz that sh8t will make you batsh7t crazy alone.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'm back, sorta.  Hi. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

summer sucks nards...


----------



## BAH

?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Am I the only one who thinks @She and Her Darkness's avatar is pretty effin' awesome?


----------



## IcedOver

This is the water, and this is the well.
Drink full, and descend.
The horse is the white of the eyes, and dark within.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would post my thoughts in the "What fears did you face today?" thread, but I did not face any fears today.

Plus, since it is the positivity section, I would probably just be a Debbie Downer. :sigh


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Anyone wanna share a bit of their confidence with me?


----------



## Nitrogen

Going back to research hopefully next week, I can't wait to be back on the trails and stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

leaf in the wind said:


> I realized I'm falling into a social stereotype, where I'm making decisions and molding my life to my male partner's career. Is there a reason this tends to happen? He doesn't provide for me financially at all nor would that ever be the plan.
> 
> My field is procurement and he is a software developer, so the ceiling of his potential earnings is twice as high as mine... So that should mean I should put more effort towards building my own career. And yet here I am following my boyfriend.
> 
> How does this make sense? Why do I make these kinds of decisions.


My only guess would be on some level you think he can do better, and you don't think you can find someone else (better at least,) so he's dominating the relationship (not intentionally necessarily.)


----------



## leaf in the wind

Persephone The Dread said:


> My only guess would be on some level you think he can do better, and you don't think you can find someone else (better at least,) so he's dominating the relationship (not intentionally necessarily.)


I do believe he could do better, and we've both acknowledged this. But that's not really the reason... It's more the fact that he's been the most compatible guy for me ever, and the first one I could see myself with for a long time. And that's making it difficult for me to make independent decisions like I usually do.

I take care of myself just fine. I have been living alone for the past 3+ years in my own apartment in the city, don't have any debt, have had steady career progression. I do not NEED a guy- but I need him specifically.

The debate here, you see, is whether I should move back to my home city for better career opportunities and better quality of life (Don't ever move to French Canada, it is a wasteland here). I don't have much prospects here. And yet, I am staying because my boyfriend's job is here... And if I leave, our relationship is over. Neither of us are doing long distance.

Right now I chose him, and I do not know if I will think myself an idiot in the future for it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fleas are always biting me. But I'm used to it after getting bit by them for so long.


----------



## firestar

Light switches. I always forget that light switches in the U.S. are weird until I come back.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

My anti virus on my phone just gave me a message at the top of the screen saying 'we're half way through the year.'

Screw you antivirus. I don't want reminders.


----------



## SofaKing

leaf in the wind said:


> I GOT THE JOB OFFER!
> 
> It's perfect! Just finished a Skype interview. A non-management position (I don't want something too stressful) in my field, livable salary, full benefits after six months, close to the city of Vancouver in Burnaby, good commute as it's close to the Skytrain station. I liked the team there, the culture. And it would be a permanent, full-time position in place for my return back to my hometown...
> 
> But now this means I have to make a decision. Because if I take the offer, then the relationship with my boyfriend will be over. Like I know people say this a lot, but he's not just a boyfriend to me- I see him almost like a spouse. We're both estranged from our families, living on our own, kind of rough in our life paths to this point- we are so freaking compatible.
> 
> I have until tomorrow to give the company my decision. It's going to be a life changing one if I go, because I lose him, and I will be leaving my life in Eastern Canada behind to rebuild my old one on the west coast.
> 
> Coming to Montreal over three years ago was a no-brainer. Leaving it has been the complete opposite.


First, of all Congratulations. Secondly, wow...that is a monumentally challenging decision. I can only suggest you weigh it against the regret you may feel in turning it down and the effect on the relationship. May doom the relationship either way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop de Boop


----------



## zanemwarwick

Having a slow cooker is life-changing.

Reasonably tasty food, less mess, and much laziness allowed.


----------



## Kevin001

Having people to talk to/text during the day sure makes the day go smoother.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Misanthropy is good for the soul.

>


----------



## Kevin001

Only on SAS...only on SAS. Always get a good laugh.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

"****** DRAPERIES" on a huge sign atop their shop...now I know it's likely their lastname but if it were me I think I would have gone with my first name, lol


----------



## funnynihilist

I think it's gonna be a long and lonely weekend. I'm sure I'll be back SAS!


----------



## Mc Borg

The Emperor's New Groove is a great movie.


----------



## crimeclub

Donald Trump's tweets are considered official Presidential statements so they fall under the Presidential Records Act.

I'm just going to sit back and ponder the fact that for years and years to come people will be able to visit the US National Archives and view inspiring documents in US history such as The Declaration of Independence, The Constitution, The Emancipation Proclamation, The appeal of the first Women's Rights activists, these tweets from Trump


----------



## Persephone The Dread

come on lol...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy Canada 150 Fellow Canadians!


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Life is beautiful again. I'm remembering that sometimes you have to go down the rabbit hole, just to see the world brand new again after you come back up.


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Happy Canada 150 Fellow Canadians!


yay!! Happy Birthday Canada!!!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Today is just another lonely day for me. I don't really see the point in being patriotic or nationalistic. I won't be celebrating anything.

I am just not in the mood.


----------



## firestar

Why aren't we taught to hold the knife in the left hand rather than the right hand? Sure, for most people the left hand isn't the dominant hand but cutting meat isn't that complicated. It would make more sense to teach people to cut meat with the hands switched.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> Why aren't we taught to hold the knife in the left hand rather than the right hand? Sure, for most people the left hand isn't the dominant hand but cutting meat isn't that complicated. It would make more sense to teach people to cut meat with the hands switched.


 I don't think anyone ever told me I had to use my right hand to cut with. It's kind of a natural instinct.

When I was growing up I used to work on electronics and take things apart just for fun. For most of this time I did not have proper tools for such things so I would use pretty much anything I had at my disposal. Which was often a screwdriver and a knife or some similar crude instrument. I have a lot of ugly memories of slipping and ending up with a jagged cut. I'd be using a steak knife to try to pry something open and knowing the whole time it was gonna end badly but not heeding my own warning.

It's probably just kind of a paranoid respect for pointy and sharp objects that comes from too much time regretting my clumsy actions. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

I can't use a knife and a fork in combination. Too complicated. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

thatsher said:


> Oh, and Edmonton is beautiful!


Came here for Canada Day? A lot of locals call it "Deadmonton" & complain a lot, lol. Maybe it's better as a tourist?


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I can't use a knife and a fork in combination. Too complicated. :/


Couldn't go to bed without posting this.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so proud of my sister. She works 7 days a week.....does stuff after work too. I could never do that. And she is only 17! Crazy.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Anticipating the nutritional/supplement come-up from breakfast. Next best thing to sex.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I would love to have a pet tarantula but they're so complicated to take care of. I've watched videos of them on Youtube, which make me want one more but I know I won't get to have one any time soon. Pets are a big responsibility. Too bad.


----------



## scooby

God dammit, I've slept away my Sunday 2 weekends in a row. Slept 20 hours last weeks Saturday night, and 19 this Saturday night.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Pain is temporary. Even the kind that makes you wish for death. Try not to forget that again.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> *I don't think anyone ever told me I had to use my right hand to cut with. It's kind of a natural instinct. *
> 
> When I was growing up I used to work on electronics and take things apart just for fun. For most of this time I did not have proper tools for such things so I would use pretty much anything I had at my disposal. Which was often a screwdriver and a knife or some similar crude instrument. I have a lot of ugly memories of slipping and ending up with a jagged cut. I'd be using a steak knife to try to pry something open and knowing the whole time it was gonna end badly but not heeding my own warning.
> 
> It's probably just kind of a paranoid respect for pointy and sharp objects that comes from too much time regretting my clumsy actions. :lol


I don't remember being taught but I assume someone did. If it's a natural instinct, then that instinct would be reversed for left-handers and right-handers, wouldn't it? So why does everyone hold the knife in their right hand, regardless of whether or not the right hand is dominant?

Granted, I'm not left-handed. But two of my siblings are left-handed and they both told me that they cut their food in the European way, whereas I do it the American way. You'd think they'd do it differently.



tehuti88 said:


> Couldn't go to bed without posting this.


Cool. I'd never heard that before


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ImperfectCircle said:


> Pain is temporary. Even the kind that makes you wish for death. Try not to forget that again.


:yes :clap


----------



## ImperfectCircle

My grandmother told me the other day that she is 90 and is still cooking all her own food. And that "it is definitely not a bad thing". I don't think I've ever seen or heard of her in a bad mood either.


----------



## BAH

Boredummmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So much to get done


----------



## catcharay

I wouldn't mind getting those puffy jackets that in the past I've never been really keen on.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't deserve anything good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Wanderlust26

I'll be stuck in my apartment until the 5th because if I leave, I'll lose my parking. I can't wait for this to be over with. I don't care much for fireworks either so I will most likely stay home that night. They're cool to look at but I'm easily startled by loud noises, and no matter how many times I see the fireworks coming, I still get a mini heart attack each time.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I don't see why a random thought can't be in visual/audio form, so here goes:


----------



## Mc Borg

I wish my life was more experiential than proposition/statement based.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Luck o' the Irish, I suppose.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

That is the first and last time I will steal your sentences, my dear. I am not a sentence-stealer. :lol :haha


----------



## BAH

Wish my windows were soundproof tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## Mc Borg

Amon said:


> Wish my windows were soundproof tonight and tomorrow night


Boom.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I just figured out that my mom is my main hard liquor craving trigger. Probably because I know how much she hates alcohol more than anything in the world. She just gets in your head until the only way to forget about it is to black out drunk with some Irish whiskey. I'm going to resist this time, only because my last bender nearly killed me. Or at least the doctors said it should have.


----------



## Lohikaarme

ImperfectCircle said:


> I don't see why a random thought can't be in visual/audio form, so here goes:


Ah, brings back memories! I loved that movie  I remember watching it all those years ago and being entranced by the concept. Apparently, it was a remake of this film. Have you seen that one also?


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Lohikaarme said:


> Ah, brings back memories! I loved that movie  I remember watching it all those years ago and being entranced by the concept. Apparently, it was a remake of this film. Have you seen that one also?


I liked it too. I haven't seen the original. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I know this was made for skin, but it works better than any chapstick for lips... My dry, flaking, cracked lips now have a cure:


----------



## Kevin001

I sweat entirely way too much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to stop procrastinating & lying, I need to focus and get to work, hard work


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I was an ******* to her. No wonder she left the way she did. I can remember it all now very vividly without feeling so terrible about it. Fair is fair.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Heh, seeing crosses again.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sheska said:


> That is so bizarre. I watched the original a few weeks back (in my attempt to become more refined in my cinematography tastes). I absolutely loved Peter Falk's crossover. He brought some soul to that film everything else, though, somehow felt too rehearsed, too clinical. But perhaps that was the goal since the angels could not understand the nuance of human psyche. I don't. I'm far from a film critic. But yes, an interesting film nonetheless.


Found this blog post earlier comparing the two films. Evidently 'City of Angels' is the loser :?


----------



## BAH

Tsk tsk


----------



## ShadowOne

i branched out and got a different kind of deoderant..it is way too potent. i regret


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My dad keeps telling me to go back to school so that I can secure my financial future with a better job but who is going to pay for it? I'm already in debt


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Sheska said:


> See, the problem with that is, whilst the latter is definitely based on the idea of choosing to fall for love, the two films are so profoundly different in how they approach the subject that really they can't be compared in that sense (IMHO). It's like comparing Nosferatu and Dracula. I try to think of them outside of the better or worse context. To me each film has its own strengths and weaknesses. I loved the poetry of the original but the beauty of poetry failed to capture the chaos of a single human mind. I felt Cage lacked the genuine yet subtle joy of discovery that the actor in the original portrayed, his one was typical overacting Cage and I just couldn't get away from it. But Meg Ryan was so much more relatable. I could picture myself thinking the way she thought, whereas I had absolutely zero connection with the actress in the original, there I had more in common with the angel's endless curiousity toward human kind and voyeurism.


Good stuff. I just finished the newer one. For me it is a metaphor, or is it called a parallel, of being an addict and deciding to quit so that you can feel love and pain. It hurts like nothing else to face all your fears and emotions knowing that you will have to experience loss for real (again?). But it is so beautiful and amazing to feel anything, including the potential of love, it's worth it a million times over.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sheska said:


> See, the problem with that is, whilst the latter is definitely based on the idea of choosing to fall for love, the two films are so profoundly different in how they approach the subject that really they can't be compared in that sense (IMHO). It's like comparing Nosferatu and Dracula. I try to think of them outside of the better or worse context. To me each film has its own strengths and weaknesses. I loved the poetry of the original but the beauty of poetry failed to capture the chaos of a single human mind. I felt Cage lacked the genuine yet subtle joy of discovery that the actor in the original portrayed, his one was typical overacting Cage and I just couldn't get away from it. But Meg Ryan was so much more relatable. I could picture myself thinking the way she thought, whereas I had absolutely zero connection with the actress in the original, there I had more in common with the angel's endless curiousity toward human kind and voyeurism.


I share your view that each film should be appreciated on its own merits. The creator of the post gave off very strong elitist signals to me, they'd almost have you believe the remake had zero redeeming qualities...
(The 'loser' remark was me being sarcastic, in case it wasn't too obvious :b)
Hmm, now I made myself curious to watch the original









@ImperfectCircle We replied to Sheska's post at the same time, what are the odds? :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm finally learning to appreciate Celine Dion's music


----------



## Maverick34

Fireworks? Meh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I guess this is pretty ironic.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

That feeling you get when you work both your mind and body so hard that you crash into bed without a doubt of falling fast asleep. Then you wake up early feeling completely rested and free of pain.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to let my scraggly/scruffy beard grow out until January 1st. It would totally be maxed out by then & I'm curious what I would look like as the gods intended. The problem is that I need a new job & it would likely be an issue...although I can always say I'm growing it for spiritual reasons which is in part true


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thanks for the hug today, mom. :crying:


----------



## Memories of Silence

When I was in a waiting room today, I was looking at the powerpoint for the TV, which was attached to the top part of the wall, near the ceiling.

The powerpoint was as high as the TV, and I was wondering how people reach it. They could stand on the seats beneath it, but they still wouldn't be able to reach. They must need to use a ladder, but I think the seats would get in the way.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Silent Memory said:


> When I was in a waiting room today, I was looking at the powerpoint for the TV, which was attached to the top part of the wall, near the ceiling.
> 
> The powerpoint was as high as the TV, and I was wondering how people reach it. They could stand on the seats beneath it, but they still wouldn't be able to reach. They must need to use a ladder, but I think the seats would get in the way.


So in Australia, the powerpoint is what we call the remote here? That's interesting. Never heard it before.


----------



## Memories of Silence

ImperfectCircle said:


> So in Australia, the powerpoint is what we call the remote here? That's interesting. Never heard it before.


I meant this thing:








I think it's called an "outlet" everywhere else.  Remote controls are called "controls" here.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Silent Memory said:


> I meant this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's called an "outlet" everywhere else.  Remote controls are called "controls" here.


Ah, I see.  Interesting too.


----------



## Karsten

Silent Memory said:


> When I was in a waiting room today, I was looking at the powerpoint for the TV, which was attached to the top part of the wall, near the ceiling.
> 
> The powerpoint was as high as the TV, and I was wondering how people reach it. They could stand on the seats beneath it, but they still wouldn't be able to reach. They must need to use a ladder, but I think the seats would get in the way.


They probably don't want people using the outlet or messing with the plug.

Or, the electrician was 8'6'' and highly disgruntled.

I really hope the latter.


----------



## Kevin001

I always feel like I could be doing more.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I wish I had a computer with hardware that auto-updates to the newest and best standards there is on the market. It'll never be obsolete!


----------



## fluorish

when you open up to the right person, life feels a little better.


----------



## fluorish

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks for the hug today, mom. :crying:


Ah man, kinda wanted to give my mum a hug today too.


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently it's international kissing day, I guess I won't be participating, lol.


----------



## cybernaut

Some people should seriously learn how to type in paragraphs on this forum.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Witchblade

lol @ women who pander to men for fleeting validation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Witchblade said:


> lol @ women who pander to men for fleeting validation.


I'll assume you're talking about me based on where I just posted and all your recent posts there, and your general misgendering of transpeople. Please stop making 7000 thousand accounts on the forum to spread your misandry. You're not better than the bitter guys who post crap about women. Just because I disagree with you doesn't mean I'm 'pandering to men'


----------



## Witchblade

mods must be asleep


----------



## BAH

Blug


----------



## 2Milk

I jokingly said that I was gay and was attracted to males, it surprised no one. They had already assumed that I was gay, wtf.
btw I'm not gay.


----------



## Wanderlust26

How do women eat with lipstick on? That's an impressive skill! Or maybe they don't care they're eating lipstick....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've not seen or spoken to you since high school I believe & now your picture is staring at me from Tinder, I'm not sure if I should yay and risk an awkward catch up or nay despite the fact that I know you're a good, cool person


----------



## ImperfectCircle




----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop


----------



## ShatteredGlass

when did i get so melodramatic


----------



## ImperfectCircle

Life is a game of poker. Sometimes you win, mostly you lose. If you get good enough though, you can make it to the top. As long as you keep working just as hard when you get there, you can stay on top for a while.

Not that I've personally been at the top, but I've studied how it's done for quite a while. Ironically, I don't really care about getting there anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can't do this anymore.

I just want it all to end.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I can't do this anymore.
> 
> I just want it all to end.


Hold strong bro, we're all going through hard times right now


----------



## BAH

Cha cha cha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My tinnitus is keeping me up. I can't ****ing sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

May the end of this weekend bring me some good news


----------



## BAH




----------



## Barakiel

I always have these recurring dreams about finally getting a message from someone whenever I'm really wanting contact with them. Of course, I'm met with disappointment as soon as I wake up or the dream decides to head in a different direction. God I'm pathetic. :no


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I need to work out and fatten myself back up.


----------



## BAH

#666


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I'd go through it all over again if you needed to ask/tell me to again. I've never doubted that. No strings attached. Just like last time.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boyfriend commented that the new hire starting at his company was cute, and that he was excited for her to start next week.

I wouldn't have thought much of it, but I recently lost a friend because boyfriend wasn't comfortable with me hanging out with him... so with that in context, the comment bothered me. That friend was one of my cutest ones, and I _too _enjoy having attractive company around me -.-


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Bloop

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

?


----------



## Dissonance

just give me health and enough spending money to buy dumb ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The sudden influx of trolls makes me feel like there's still not enough mods on the forum. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love her voice, so much soul


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> The sudden influx of trolls makes me feel like there's still not enough mods on the forum. :blank


You should do it...then again, there'd be nobody left to post!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


> The sudden influx of trolls makes me feel like there's still not enough mods on the forum. :blank


The mods give suspected trolls 80 zillion chances cause maybe, just maybe it's not a true troll. Meanwhile long-time posters get an irrevocable, instant permaban for posting a documentary that has uncovered boobs in it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I woke up in a great mood. Now I've had the soul crushing decline I knew was just around the corner. Brooding time


----------



## Lohikaarme

Staying in my lane...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am a monster.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One thing I'm certain of, humanity sure does love a public crucifixion


----------



## Ai

I've been with my boyfriend for almost a year-and-a-half and I still don't know what his eye color is... Like legitimately have no idea. I've tried to stealthily figure it out, but it seems to _change_ in different lighting situations... I even straight up asked him once. He just shrugged his shoulders and said, "My driver's license says blue."

His eyes are not blue.

They are the color of my burgeoning OCD.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if more people are interested in SH or mental hospital experiences?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I shouldn't have brought it up again, I know better but she planted the seed that made me want to ask


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sometimes you just need a good cry, and then your heart will find calm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Everything that goes bad in my life is my fault.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder why no one puts potatoes in a blender and drinks it. I wouldn't do it, but it would probably be like milk or drinkable mashed potato.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I don't have to see you right now...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm is coming back in October, this is prettyyy prettyyyy pretty good.


Yes!! Can't wait!! :grin2:


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes!! Can't wait!! :grin2:


I'm going to watch some of my Curb dvds tonight.


----------



## tehuti88

RTOTD thread! I can never freaking find you, I swear.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I believe I have lost the power struggle. On more than one front.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Tap water tastes just like bottled water when you put ice in it. So refreshing.


----------



## calichick

I am so hurt right now.

I'm so completely broken inside, my insides are crumbling, I feel absolutely used and hopeless.

Lots of things going wrong with today. Had to cancel a trip and reschedule and the person I'm going with is disappointed. He's just not enthused and it's making me feel like a failure.

And then there's one of my exes. I can't stop fckjng thinking about him the piece of trash that he is. He is a sociopath and I can't stop fxking thinking about him but mark my words I will never contact him again but it's eating me inside.

It's eating me alive but I have to be strong. I'm just so fcking disheartened, and I was so good at avoiding his social media feed for 3-4 weeks but I cracked tonight.

I feel so empty right now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@calichick

Sorry to hear. :hug

Chin up, stay strong through this rough patch in your life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what it's like to live in a home where you feel encouraged & complimented as opposed to judged & criticized...


crimeclub said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm is coming back in October, this is prettyyy prettyyyy pretty good.


Just heard about this, can't wait!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ravioli for breakfast cause **** my life.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I am so hurt right now.
> 
> I'm so completely broken inside, my insides are crumbling, I feel absolutely used and hopeless.
> 
> Lots of things going wrong with today. Had to cancel a trip and reschedule and the person I'm going with is disappointed. He's just not enthused and it's making me feel like a failure.
> 
> And then there's one of my exes. I can't stop fckjng thinking about him the piece of trash that he is. He is a sociopath and I can't stop fxking thinking about him but mark my words I will never contact him again but it's eating me inside.
> 
> It's eating me alive but I have to be strong. I'm just so fcking disheartened, and I was so good at avoiding his social media feed for 3-4 weeks but I cracked tonight.
> 
> I feel so empty right now.


What sucks is if it's a bad break up then the ex knows their social media is going to be checked on so it will affect how they post, and it's not going to be stuff that the other person will want to see, it's going to always be stuff about how they're going out to parties and making posts that hint at how they're having a great time all the time. Social media post-breakup is toxic, anytime I'm in your situation I just block their accounts, not out of spite, but the urge to check up on them is too strong and it just ruins your whole day/week.

Good luck with all that, breakups suck.


----------



## Blue Dino

crimeclub said:


> What sucks is if it's a bad break up then the ex knows their social media is going to be checked on so it will affect how they post, and *it's not going to be stuff that the other person will want to see, it's going to always be stuff about how they're going out to parties and making posts that hint at how they're having a great time all the time.* Social media post-breakup is toxic, anytime I'm in your situation I just block their accounts, not out of spite, but the urge to check up on them is too strong and it just ruins your whole day/week.
> 
> Good luck with all that, breakups suck.


I think this is generally how majority of social media is 24-7-365. Not just post break-up.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop


----------



## gthopia94

It's annoying how people jump to conclusions about things w/o checking for facts first. *Rolls eyes*


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

Okay, the moon has an effect on the oceans tides, does it have an effect on our bodies since we're 60% water?


----------



## BAH

Darkness


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of course there's no news yet


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Time for a shower!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

crimeclub said:


> I think the Barnum and Bailey circus had to close down because they couldn't compete with the Trump Administration.


:lol :haha


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

crimeclub said:


> I think the Barnum and Bailey circus had to close down because they couldn't compete with the Trump Administration.


so funny


----------



## tehuti88

I bet some woman has been interested in you, you just weren't interested in her.

That's how this works, right?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

OkCupid's match questions are getting stupider by the minute...

One of them just asked me if mansplaining is a thing. No joke. :roll



tehuti88 said:


> I bet some woman has been interested in you, you just weren't interested in her.
> 
> That's how this works, right?


Good question. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> OkCupid's match questions are getting stupider by the minute...
> 
> One of them just asked me if mansplaining is a thing. No joke. :roll


You're on there too?...wasting time answering those dumb questions? lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> You're on there too?...wasting time answering those dumb questions? lol


I want to see if I can get my match rating close to 100% bro! :lol


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It could be related...or I could be paranoid


----------



## riverbird

I'm going to be so excited when I get my leg immobilizer brace off and can actually move around the kitchen normally without crutches and can cook real food! I've found so many delicious recipes that I want to make. Nightly dinner party at my place because I won't be able to eat all that food myself! :rofl

Oh, and that laughing smiley weirds me out for some reason.


----------



## pleaselisten

Hi, this is witchblade. I've been trying to get in touch with the administrators on this site through the contact us form but it's been a week and I've heard absolutely nothing. I didn't want to have to make a new account in order to do this but I don't know what else to do since it seems the email option is broken. I was banned apparently for having multiple accounts, but I don't understand why. Witchblade was the first and only account I've had on this site (until making this one for the purpose of posting this thread). I don't know what the reason behind this is, I don't know if I happened to log in from the same location as someone else did once, or what. So can @Helena_SAS or someone contact me, and if you do please do it on the email attached to witchblade, not this account. Technically the email i put for this account doesn't even exist.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I Nightly dinner party at my place because I won't be able to eat all that food myself! :rofl


----------



## Sabk

Je veux de l'amour, d'la joie, de la bonne humeur. C'est pas votre argent qui fera mon bonheur...

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> Je veux de l'amour, d'la joie, de la bonne humeur. C'est pas votre argent qui fera mon bonheur...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Not French! Anything but FRENCH!!!


----------



## Sabk

Je parle français si je veux 😋


----------



## Dissonance

Sabk said:


> Je parle français si je veux &#128523;


I know you're bad mouthing me Frenchie!


----------



## Sabk

Dissonance said:


> I know you're bad mouthing me Frenchie!


&#129300;&#128580;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence

There are always two people viewing the Announcements section. I wonder if it's a glitch.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Whenever I notice the thread with the title that begins, 'If you want a moderator,' I always think that it's going to be some kind of campaign thread by a user that wants to be a moderator. Like, 'If you want a moderator who will [insert promise here] then vote for [insert username here].'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That so called "air freshener" is so strong it's damn near toxic...so "nasty stank" or "chemical stank"? Either way you suffocate to full/great effect!


----------



## Chevy396

Looking back, Obama was kind of a dick.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dammit Tumblr, stop making me want to see more gorgeous-looking movies I have no time for >_>

_*whispers* Just kidding ... I'll totally make time for_ :laugh:


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder why no one puts potatoes in a blender and drinks it. I wouldn't do it, but it would probably be like milk or drinkable mashed potato.


Don't think it would taste very nice though. Plus you reminded me - I need to get more bananas and some yoghurt. I love banana smoothies.

Also - you call "remotes" "control"s?? What's going on there young lady? :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd forgotten how easily fluffies get caught in my beard. Gotta keep watch on that. Also, can't wait for the itchy phase to be over in a week or so


----------



## Chevy396

Choose your own destiny games. The most amazing thing I ever did that I wasn't allowed to do.


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> Choose your own destiny games. The most amazing thing I ever did that I wasn't allowed to do.


I meant books, not games.


----------



## Barakiel

I don't have enough of a presence on this forum to care this much about my avatar/signature/appearance. It's like I feel the need to mix things up after only three posts or so :um

I think I've said this before but I have the opposite problem many here have, I don't post nearly as much as I would like to.


----------



## SplendidBob

S&C was a very different place back in 2015 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/antinatalism-1489746/


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Don't think it would taste very nice though. Plus you reminded me - I need to get more bananas and some yoghurt. I love banana smoothies.
> 
> Also - you call "remotes" "control"s?? What's going on there young lady? :b


I think it would be horrible, too, but I've heard that they use mashed potato powder in thickshakes, so it could be sort of like those. You could try some in your smoothie. 

I always thought most people call them "control"s. That's what my family has always called them, but I hear "controller" or "remote" everywhere else.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I think it would be horrible, too, but I've heard that they use mashed potato powder in thickshakes, so it could be sort of like those. You could try some in your smoothie.
> 
> I always thought most people call them "control"s. That's what my family has always called them, but I hear "controller" or "remote" everywhere else.


Yeah, I guess it's a family thing. We've always just called them remotes.

Seeing you've been dealing with all these trolls today - you might like this, apparently in the UK some people actually call them "trolls" as in "control". 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2008/jun/17/britishidentity


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Feels pretty good to know that the first night I had my OkCupid profile up a super cute gal already gave me a like and sent me a message. We sent each other messages all night long. Let's keep this going, shall we? 

And no, fellow SASers, is it _not_ who some of you think it is, if you are wondering.


----------



## waterfairy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Feels pretty good to know that the first night I had my OkCupid profile up a super cute gal already gave me a like and sent me a message. We sent each other messages all night long. Let's keep this going, shall we?
> 
> And no, fellow SASers, is it _not_ who some of you think it is, if you are wondering.


Geettt ittt :clap


----------



## waterfairy

The concept of sex is just silly. If it didn't feel good, it would be no different than, say, sticking your finger in and out of someone's ear.

I think it's late guys :haha sorry for the weird post.


----------



## BAH

A


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Taking a hot shower and shaving in the morning is one of the best parts of my day now. It is getting addictive. Not too long ago I would wait a couple of weeks between shaves.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mom: "Cut all the peppers, jalapeno & habanero"

Me: "alright"

*Later, while she's choking on the intensity of the cooking peppers in the air*

Mom: "I think that may have been too much pepper"

Me: "Oh I'll be sweating but it's gonna be damn good"

*Both Laughing*

Haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Mom: "Cut all the peppers, jalapeno & habanero"
> 
> Me: "alright"
> 
> *Later, while she's choking on the intensity of the cooking peppers in the air*
> 
> Mom: "I think that may have been too much pepper"
> 
> Me: "Oh I'll be sweating but it's gonna be damn good"
> 
> *Both Laughing*
> 
> Haha


This made me giggle a little bit. :lol :haha


----------



## Aribeth

Going to the doctor in a few hours. I have an ear infection  Hope it won't hurt much.


----------



## BAH

?


----------



## crimeclub

Aribeth said:


> Going to the doctor in a few hours. I have an ear infection  Hope it won't hurt much.


Best of luck Ari


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It must be some kind of deep spiritual pain to be the parent of an older child that's been in such steep decline since high school. 

I suppose it could be worse, I could be a junkie/criminal, then it would be a matter of me making poor choices rather than me allowing my mental deficiencies to govern my disintegration, that somehow seems like it must be worse


----------



## Aribeth

crimeclub said:


> Best of luck Ari


Thanks :squeeze It went pretty well.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Lohikaarme said:


> Dammit Tumblr, stop making me want to see more gorgeous-looking movies I have no time for >_>
> 
> _*whispers* Just kidding ... I'll totally make time for_ :laugh:


Yeah ... big mistake ... don't be fooled by Makoto Shinkai's pretty scenery, this movie will _utterly destroy_ you and walk away cackling afterwards ;_;


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Yeah ... big mistake ... don't be fooled by Makoto Shinkai's pretty scenery, this movie will _utterly destroy_ you and walk away cackling afterwards ;_;


*Blanks out*

I am sorry, what did you say your name was again? I forgot.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> *Blanks out*
> 
> I am sorry, what did you say your name was again? I forgot.


*writes it on your palm* :b


----------



## Chevy396

Wow. This flash flood warning might actually be for real.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent a text message to my bro and now staring at his reply I realize I have absolutely nothing to say to him. Nothing he'd want to hear anyway. Sometimes no news is good news



finallyclosed said:


> Wow. This flash flood warning might actually be for real.


Stay safe!


----------



## Memories of Silence

You can get a light to make it look like it's daytime, but you can't get a dark to make it look like it's nighttime.

I had never thought of that until today. It would be like a light, but instead of making the room look brighter, it would make the room look darker. It could be useful sometimes, so some people might buy them if they were being sold.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> You can get a light to make it look like it's daytime, *but you can't get a dark to make it look like it's nighttime. *
> 
> I had never thought of that until today. It would be like a light, but instead of making the room look brighter, it would make the room look darker. It could be useful sometimes, so some people might buy them if they were being sold.


I was watching a thing the other day about this artist that is constantly using houses or replicas of his childhood home in his installation art. He often paints the entire thing black - including the windows. From the street it actually looks like it's hardly even there.

In others he opens the front of them up and paints the beams in the roof white - then puts these powerful lights inside to make them look like they're completely lit up. Then he photographs them at night - amazing. One of them was on fire too.

He was Australian too.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Silent Memory said:


> You can get a light to make it look like it's daytime, but you can't get a dark to make it look like it's nighttime.
> 
> I had never thought of that until today. It would be like a light, but instead of making the room look brighter, it would make the room look darker. It could be useful sometimes, so some people might buy them if they were being sold.


That sounds very scary you know. I don't want a mini black hole in my living room!  I have this small thought in the back of my head it might steal more than just the light eventually 

Just remember that darkness is the absence of light, so you can't exactly make something that will "shine" darkness. The product would either have to block the light, or absorb it somehow. If it were to absorb the light you would need something incredibly powerful to do this. The sad part I guess that if light couldn't escape this product, nothing would be able to.


----------



## crimeclub

A couple friends and I call each other 'bro' ironically so often that the word has become normalized to us and we now call each other 'bro' with no irony at all... #WhiteMaleProblems


----------



## tehuti88

Forgot to put that user back on my ignore list. Corrected.

They seem to be lacking in reading comprehension anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's strange the random adds you get on Instagram or Twitter. I haven't even posted any pics on Instagram yet nor have I commented or liked anything yet. On Twitter I spam my music even though I don't get replies so it makes a bit more sense


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I seem to get in trouble a lot for zoning out in public while women think I'm eyeing their tig ol' bitties.

I was contemplating whether or not it was worth getting sick over a DQ blizzard. Please don't flatter yourself. 

This is what I get for craving dairy products while being lactose intolerant.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Played this on the piano at six or seven...not so detailed, just the chorus...still, "freak of nature," yes? This is what dragged me into lessons, which I was sort of fine with, but only what I wanted to play...songs, not exercises. I sucked at reading music fully. I played by ear. I wasn't good at exercises, because they were boring. Songs were fun, but I improvised. That's not "correct." People wanted me to teach them to play. I didn't know how to do that either.

I can carry a tune when singing, but I'm not fond of the tonal quality of my voice. Imagine that!

I've never been good at following art rules. Aesthetics rules are a bit much. I just want to play. I have always drawn and I've been dabbling in paint. Art teachers are fond of Vermeer.










Lovely art and so many rules.

"sigh"


----------



## unemployment simulator

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's strange the random adds you get on Instagram or Twitter. I haven't even posted any pics on Instagram yet nor have I commented or liked anything yet. On Twitter I spam my music even though I don't get replies so it makes a bit more sense


I got ones on soundcloud when I was simply uploading a test of the sound lol. it's the internet equivalent of doing a mic check at a gig and getting an applause and someone saying they will now follow you to all your gigs on the basis of a that mic check.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

unemployment simulator said:


> I got ones on soundcloud when I was simply uploading a test of the sound lol. it's the internet equivalent of doing a mic check at a gig and getting an applause and someone saying they will now follow you to all your gigs on the basis of a that mic check.


Nice description, haha

What do you have up on the cloud?


----------



## unemployment simulator

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nice description, haha
> 
> What do you have up on the cloud?


it was literally a test account where I had a few second samples uploaded and was comparing the sound quality of them for feedback somewhere else, so on one sample I would use a particular technique and on another I would use a different method. I actually tried as hard as possible to make it clear that the uploads and the account as it stood then was only for testing purposes, even gave the account name "testaccount" yet for some bizarre reason I still got likes and followers for my uploads from randomers.

I have another account on there which is actually for proper finished work or actual work in progress, just didn't want to spam that one with unrelated bits and pieces like sound tests.


----------



## Neal

Got some blackout curtains and I'm already sleeping better. That should make work a lot more enjoyable.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

unemployment simulator said:


> it was literally a test account where I had a few second samples uploaded and was comparing the sound quality of them for feedback somewhere else, so on one sample I would use a particular technique and on another I would use a different method. I actually tried as hard as possible to make it clear that the uploads and the account as it stood then was only for testing purposes, even gave the account name "testaccount" yet for some bizarre reason I still got likes and followers for my uploads from randomers.
> 
> I have another account on there which is actually for proper finished work or actual work in progress, just didn't want to spam that one with unrelated bits and pieces like sound tests.


I see. Is your proper account for music? Or maybe you make your own podcasts?


----------



## unemployment simulator

Canadian Brotha said:


> I see. Is your proper account for music? Or maybe you make your own podcasts?


yea sorry that's right its for my own music. mainly noise, drone, electronic. [link]
you write music as well right? you on soundcloud?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

unemployment simulator said:


> yea sorry that's right its for my own music. mainly noise, drone, electronic. [link]
> 
> you write music as well right? you on soundcloud?


I am on the cloud & I've followed you, I'll check your stuff shortly


----------



## crimeclub

A/C in my car broke so now I'm rockin' the 4/40 AC: 4 windows down, 40mph. Like a boss.


----------



## Witchblade

I'm addicted to Marzia's videos, but damn I'm envious of the **** she gets to eat without gaining weight.


----------



## tehuti88

Once in a while I feel like posting in the "Would you date the user above you?" thread, just to compliment the person above me. I'd probably never date anyone here (nobody is compatible with/attracted to me, anyway), but there are a lot of people who deserve compliments.

But *oh God* I hate the thought of how me posting in that thread would promptly kill it, or else bring out the trolls, because those are the only people who'd want to be put in the position of answering my post.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm surprised one of my orchids decided to grow a few more buds after I thought it was done blooming. Pretty cool.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The toll drivers were pretty funny. I think I'm getting better at the small talk.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am reading a book that says old berry gatherers could live up to the age of 60-80 years, and claims that while the average life expectancy 10.000 years ago was probably only 30-45 years, this was only because of how hard it was to live past your birth- and childhood. If you could get past the early stages of life it seems you would most likely live a long a life. They blame the reason for their long life on their varied diet. 

This does come as shock to me honestly ..


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## riverbird

I feel stupid for not realizing you could send faxes for free online before now!? My life has just been made so much easier!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Summer is detrimental to my productivity. My circadian rhythm is all over the place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tarantino flicks often use racism so overtly absurdly that you can't help but laugh your *** off. I'm so glad I watched The Hateful Eight tonight, I needed a good laugh like that, "cause when the hangman catches ya, you ain't die by no bullet, when the hangman catches ya, ya hang" haha!


----------



## BAH

Maybe


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm beyond irritated that my boyfriend would drop a few hundred to buy me a luxury purse, and refuse to spend the same amount of money on a medically necessary procedure saying he couldn't afford it.

I even offered to pay for it and he refused, just on principle. We're in Quebec and clinics aren't accepting an Ontario health card.

It's stressing me out. There's a certain Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs in how to spend money

I'm not ungrateful, but I would rather he be healthy and well than having a new purse.


----------



## Paul

@leaf in the wind Probably money is just the excuse for anxiety about a medical procedure? Does he avoid doctors in general?



Ominous Indeed said:


> I am reading a book that says old berry gatherers could live up to the age of 60-80 years, and claims that while the average life expectancy 10.000 years ago was probably only 30-45 years, this was only because of how hard it was to live past your birth- and childhood. If you could get past the early stages of life it seems you would most likely live a long a life. They blame the reason for their long life on their varied diet.
> 
> This does come as shock to me honestly ..


You don't need a varied diet. You can eat junk and never see a doctor and you'll still probably live to 60, unless you have a condition that would've killed you childhood untreated.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've recognized at least two recurring suicide gals while swiping on Tinder. I'd imagine a bunch of those professional model-esque pics would be recognizable to some gals and a few guys too


----------



## PandaBearx

Trying, and failing, to not be anxious for this interview. 

I'm gonna laugh if I actually end up getting this job. Either that or cry. Probably both.


----------



## Witchblade

PandaBearx said:


> Trying, and failing, to not be anxious for this interview.
> 
> I'm gonna laugh if I actually end up getting this job. Either that or cry. Probably both.


Honestly it's helped me before to just park the car and scream to myself alone before an interview, to try to shake off all that excess energy from worrying. What job are you applying for?


----------



## leaf in the wind

@Paul It's out of principle. He says as a Canadian citizen, he should be able to walk into any nonprivate medical clinic in Canada and be eligible to have a medically-necessary procedure covered. So he refuses to pay the out-of-province fee to be reimbursed later. I agree with him but for all practical intents and purposes, it just doesn't work as easily as it should due to a piecemeal healthcare system that's divvied up into provinces and administered separately. There's a claim process that Quebec clinics may not want to deal with if they accept out-of-province patients. He has ID proving he's Canadian sure, but not a Quebec resident.

I'm irritated on his behalf, but sometimes you can't get the most economical solution in every situation. Health > money.


----------



## PandaBearx

Witchblade said:


> Honestly it's helped me before to just park the car and scream to myself alone before an interview, to try to shake off all that excess energy from worrying. What job are you applying for?


I may give that a go in all honesty lol. I mean I'm a bit excited, but not looking forward to the off the cuff questions that may be asked? Like I'm really hoping I'll be able to respond to all the questions properly without any awkward moments of me silently panicking. Which I'm sure will happen with me. If it goes poorly it was a practice run for the next interview though. Which I kinda want over this one (this one is for a retail), but a job is a job. So I'll be content with either.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Witchblade

PandaBearx said:


> I may give that a go in all honesty lol. I mean I'm a bit excited, but not looking forward to the off the cuff questions that may be asked? Like I'm really hoping I'll be able to respond to all the questions properly without any awkward moments of me silently panicking. Which I'm sure will happen with me. If it goes poorly it was a practice run for the next interview though. Which I kinda want over this one (this one is for a retail), but a job is a job. So I'll be content with either.


Yeah interviews are one of those things that I just really can't handle. The good thing though, is everyone is nervous on interviews, so even though you're panicking they won't see your behavior as being that off, since everyone they interviewed would have been a bit nervous. Just take your time and don't blurt out nonsense like I do haha. Your avatar is really cute btw.


----------



## Lohikaarme

:lol where is the lie though


----------



## thetown

I was bored af, so I wrote a script to see what other SAS users are randomly thinking about. I found the most common words that SAS users posted in this thread. I also filtered out insignificant words such "the, a, an,...".

Here were the top 20 words (with frequency):

people 385
really 310
someone 153
something 153
wonder 116
better 115
friend 114
thought 112
always 108
though 108
actually 98
getting 95
pretty 88
person 85
little 84
thinking 82
everything 81
another 80
thread 80
tomorrow 77

Here are the next 50 most used words:


* *





around 76
probably 75
feeling 74
sometime 74
anything 69
everyone 65
looking 62
enough 61
nothing 58
school 58
trying 58
change 57
remember 56
believe 55
tonight 54
without 52
watching 50
anyone 49
minute 46
already 43
reason 43
morning 41
random 41
almost 40
outside 40
eating 39
instead 39
anxiety 38
happen 38
please 37
problem 37
talking 37
different 36
interesting 36
understand 36
coming 35
looked 35
saying 35
either 34
making 34
anymore 33
awkward 33
stupid 32
annoying 31
couple 31
finally 31
moment 31
second 31
started 31
anyway 30




And the rest can be found here: https://pastebin.com/yEBfBprm

It's pretty useless data, but whatever lol.


----------



## Ai

I think adding Prozac might have been the right choice. For the first time in a long time, I caught myself just... feeling sort of... at peace. I opened my bedroom windows and the sounds I used to love, the evening chirping of crickets, and the smells and the warm breeze... it just kind of all brings me back to a place where I remember adoring things, particularly summer.


----------



## cinto

I love Japan. But the ticket is looking expensive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A couple drops of oil would be nice right now


----------



## scintilla

Somehow managed to hurt my back and have been written off work for the week. Strangely enough, I'm actually kind of down about it - was genuinely looking forward to going back to work and seeing everyone after so many weeks of being away at school. Even bought little treats for my coworkers as tomorrow is my bday. Ah well, I guess I'll have to eat them all myself now :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was walking down the sidewalk and there was a tree obscuring the view, then from around it pops out this cute young gal, she looks up & smiles at me, I slowly go from stone faced to smiling back, she goes from smiling to a sort of horrified/disgusted look and immediately looks down at her phone as she passes...that happened this morning.

Also, I've realized how good I am at being the friend zone guy, I've been ace at it since grade 9


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I wish I had someone else to talk to about it, but that's my fault.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's like a damn furnace in my room.


----------



## BAH

One day


----------



## Sabk

It sooooooooks.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Mmmyeah. If something seems fishy it's for a reason.
Just hmmmmm 🤔


----------



## Lohikaarme

Every new song in my Youtube subscriptions is nearly perfect. This happens very rarely :O


----------



## Equity

Lovecrushed said:


> I was bored af, so I wrote a script to see what other SAS users are randomly thinking about. I found the most common words that SAS users posted in this thread. I also filtered out insignificant words such "the, a, an,...".
> 
> Here were the top 20 words (with frequency):
> 
> people 385
> really 310
> someone 153
> something 153
> wonder 116
> better 115
> friend 114
> thought 112
> always 108
> though 108
> actually 98
> getting 95
> pretty 88
> person 85
> little 84
> thinking 82
> everything 81
> another 80
> thread 80
> tomorrow 77
> 
> Here are the next 50 most used words:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 76
> probably 75
> feeling 74
> sometime 74
> anything 69
> everyone 65
> looking 62
> enough 61
> nothing 58
> school 58
> trying 58
> change 57
> remember 56
> believe 55
> tonight 54
> without 52
> watching 50
> anyone 49
> minute 46
> already 43
> reason 43
> morning 41
> random 41
> almost 40
> outside 40
> eating 39
> instead 39
> anxiety 38
> happen 38
> please 37
> problem 37
> talking 37
> different 36
> interesting 36
> understand 36
> coming 35
> looked 35
> saying 35
> either 34
> making 34
> anymore 33
> awkward 33
> stupid 32
> annoying 31
> couple 31
> finally 31
> moment 31
> second 31
> started 31
> anyway 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest can be found here: https://pastebin.com/yEBfBprm
> 
> It's pretty useless data, but whatever lol.


That's ace I once did a similar with with the chat log of a game server. I then had some of the most common words replaced with needlessly complicated or silly words, when people typed things into chat.


----------



## Chevy396

I think people who are compulsive liars must subconsciously project their guilt onto everyone else they can find. Making others seem like the guilty ones so that they don't have to deal with their own guilt.

"Remembrance of things past is not necessarily the remembrance of things as they were." --Marcel Proust


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been a hermit on some of the warmest days this summer and today it's cool with light rain and a breeze so I'm like "what a gorgeous day for a stroll" haha


----------



## Chevy396

I'm too tired of being interrogated. And being falsely accused of things that the accuser themselves are doing. I really don't care anymore. Thank you for freeing me from that. It's so nice to not give a fvck again.


----------



## IcedOver

Somehow, my cell has started transforming things I'm typing into words I didn't want them to be. It's some kind of suggestion thing, but it's very annoying. For instance, I wanted to say "Accelo," a time management program, but it corrected it to "Access". If I don't catch it, I'm sending out a message with words I didn't intend. I don't know what I did to switch it to this mode, and can't find how to remedy it. It's an older cell, and I may be replacing it with a different one, but if not, does anybody know what I'm talking about and how to fix it?


----------



## BAH

#10


----------



## Chevy396

Sashimi for breakfast? I don't think so.

Better make real sushi this time.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> Somehow, my cell has started transforming things I'm typing into words I didn't want them to be. It's some kind of suggestion thing, but it's very annoying. For instance, I wanted to say "Accelo," a time management program, but it corrected it to "Access". If I don't catch it, I'm sending out a message with words I didn't intend. I don't know what I did to switch it to this mode, and can't find how to remedy it. It's an older cell, and I may be replacing it with a different one, but if not, does anybody know what I'm talking about and how to fix it?


Just go into settings and turn off auto-correct. If you can't find settings, do a google search for how to do it with your phone's operating system.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I thought "user requested" bans no longer existed? :con

Maybe the person just has that as their user title? :stu


----------



## Dissonance

SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought "user requested" bans no longer existed? :con
> 
> Maybe the person just has that as their user title? :stu


Maybe it's from keeping themselves permanently bland.


----------



## Hellfire

I believe that fish are friends AND food


----------



## Sabk

^lol

Anyhoo.
One thing is for sure, I'm done apologizing for who I am. Who that is, I'm still finding out, still working out the kinks. 
I'm no angel (faaaaar from it) and I'm not to everyone's taste. But no more feeling sorry for who I am, in all its ugliness and insanity. 
I can still function or, lol, pretend to 😏

Lmao, I crack myself up at times.


----------



## BAH

W/e


----------



## Taaylah

Graveyard dirt. I've just learned about it and it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Different day


----------



## crimeclub

beep


----------



## Chevy396

I believe in the greater good?


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder why you can't get ice cream warming machines to melt it enough to scoop properly.


----------



## crimeclub

I can't study to save my life right now. Adderall just makes me an extremely proficient and focused youtube watcher.


----------



## BAH

Too lazy atm


----------



## Barakiel

people who reply to troll threads: just what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Chevy396

Barakiel said:


> people who reply to troll threads: just what are you trying to accomplish?


For me personally, I'm just getting a read on them so I can prove beyond a reasonable doubt who their real identity is. They are going to keep trolling whether you respond to them or not. Ignoring them just lets them go on forever feeling invincible.


----------



## Kevin001

Why do girls call me sweet? What does that mean? lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence

SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought "user requested" bans no longer existed? :con
> 
> Maybe the person just has that as their user title? :stu


I just realised that when I ban people while I'm using the Tapatalk app, it says "User Requested Temporary Ban" instead of "Banned". I don't know why it says that.

User Requested bans still aren't allowed. After I've banned them, I'll change it so it says "Permanently Banned" so no one gets confused.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Why do girls call me sweet? What does that mean? lol.


It could mean any number of things. Far too vague in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If this is what I'm going to do for a living I need to work at it more daily than I currently am


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's entertaining and lively to watch people do normal, every day things when I go to the store and imagining being with them as if I'm their friend. Just sucks that almost every girl I go to at the cash register at the grocery store acts like they'd rather talk to my boyfriend and not me. It's just a stupid, irrational thought.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> It could mean any number of things. Far too vague in my opinion.


Yeah who knows :stu


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah who knows :stu


It means you're kind and adorable and they just wanna pinch your cheeks. Maybe &#128580;&#128518;


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> It means you're kind and adorable and they just wanna pinch your cheeks. Maybe &#128580;&#128518;


I'm 26 though.....isn't their an age cut off lol. Like lots of girls will be like he's sweet.....so that means what? Meh like how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop...the world may never know.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> I'm 26 though.....isn't their an age cut off lol. Like lots of girls will be like he's sweet.....so that means what? Meh like how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop...the world may never know.


Ha! Cryptic question for the ages.


----------



## Barakiel

It's kinda comforting knowing that no matter what kind of friends you may make along life's way, none of them could possibly be as unreliable as an image hosting service. none of them.


----------



## BAH

Chicken Apple Pecan Salad


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some gal was using pics of Jennifer Lawrence on Tinder...everyone seems to love her and think she's the most beautiful woman ever but I'm like "eh, she's alright", lol. I didn't really like her character in Winter's Bone though


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> Some gal was using pics of Jennifer Lawrence on Tinder


Wait. is that even allowed? Aren't you supposed to put pictures of yourself on Tinder? :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


> Wait. is that even allowed? Aren't you supposed to put pictures of yourself on Tinder? :stu


I don't know how it is for a gal looking for guys but as a guy searching gals so far I'd say 35-45% of the pics I see aren't whoever made the account, they are clearly professional model pics that have been uploaded there. I suppose the odd gal might actually be a model and post those pics there but the amount I've seen is unreasonably disproportionate I'd say. So far I've only recognized Jennifer Lawrence and a Suicide Girl but someone with a savvy eye would probably know more of them. I can't speak to the rules or how they are regulated by Facebook or whoever the parent company is


----------



## crimeclub

New rule: If you've been a regular poster on here for 1+ year then you are not allowed to change your avatar or your name, and if you change both at the same time you will be given a swift temp-ban. This rule is effective immediately.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know how it is for a gal looking for guys but as a guy searching gals so far I'd say 35-45% of the pics I see aren't whoever made the account, they are clearly professional model pics that have been uploaded there. I suppose the odd gal might actually be a model and post those pics there but the amount I've seen is unreasonably disproportionate I'd say. So far I've only recognized Jennifer Lawrence and a Suicide Girl but someone with a savvy eye would probably know more of them. I can't speak to the rules or how they are regulated by Facebook or whoever the parent company is


Sounds like a fertile ground for catfishers from where I'm standing.. though I suppose you can train yourself to filter those out before things get too serious.



crimeclub said:


> New rule: If you've been a regular poster on here for 1+ year then you are not allowed to change your avatar or your name, and if you change both at the same time you will be given a swift temp-ban. This rule is effective immediately.


What brought this on?


----------



## Dissonance

Got bit by a rat in a dream, how strange.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


> Sounds like a fertile ground for catfishers from where I'm standing.. though I suppose you can train yourself to filter those out before things get too serious.


You know, I'd never ever heard the term "catfishing" until this year, even now it's not a term that comes to mind when I think of what those gals are doing on there. I'm so out of sync with my own generation, haha. Anyway, at this point Tinder to me is a few minutes if time passed when I'm bored, I expect absolutely nothing from it whatsoever


----------



## crimeclub

Lohikaarme said:


> What brought this on?


Nothing really, just a minor annoyance when it happens.

It's not an actual rule, I was just talking out of my ***.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dissonance said:


> Got bit by a rat in a dream, how strange.


Did you play Dishonored recently maybe? Next thing you know you'll be having visions of the Outsider


----------



## Dissonance

Lohikaarme said:


> Did you play Dishonored recently maybe? Next thing you know you'll be having visions of the Outsider


Nyan


----------



## BAH

Ahh


----------



## tehuti88

_*FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
lllllllllllllllllles.*_


----------



## tehuti88

I did not know the font would run off the page like that. :um :um :um


----------



## ShadowOne

go **** yourself lol. jesus..biting my tongue is very difficult right now


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Why do girls call me sweet? What does that mean? lol.


Means they wouldn't touch your dick with a 6ft pole...

Lmao, jk. It could mean a number of things depending on how they're saying it, how old they are, etc. Context is important.


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> _*FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lllllllllllllllllles.*_


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I don't know why, but that word seems so dehumanizing to me. It just strips a person of being human, capable of being more than their gender, and assigning them worth by a binary factor.

Oh I knows I'm triggering some anti SWJs right now ;p


----------



## crimeclub

tehuti88 said:


> _*FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lllllllllllllllllles.*_


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Means they wouldn't touch your dick with a 6ft pole...
> 
> Lmao, jk. It could mean a number of things depending on how they're saying it, how old they are, etc. Context is important.


Lmao

Its usually like you're so sweet. I'm like ok :um


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Its usually like you're so sweet. I'm like ok :um


Do they gently brush your arm while looking you in the eye?


----------



## Chevy396

Whatever


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Do they gently brush your arm while looking you in the eye?


:no


----------



## tehuti88

zonebox said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I don't know why, but that word seems so dehumanizing to me. It just strips a person of being human, capable of being more than their gender, and assigning them worth by a binary factor.
> 
> Oh I knows I'm triggering some anti SWJs right now ;p





crimeclub said:


>


There was a thread that used that word _so many_ times...I think I saw the word "women" in it only once...this was literally all I could think after I read it. Had this kind of weird, biological specimen-y vibe. :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Its usually like you're so sweet. I'm like ok :um


You are! Such a lovely person


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> _*FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lllllllllllllllllles.*_


lol I read this as emails and was slightly confused but assumed you were really excited about an email, then saw someone's quote of your post and realised you said females haha.


----------



## Laurelles

God damn this new Arcade Fire album is a letdown. I can't believe that this is the same band who basically stopped me from killing myself in secondary school.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Laurelles said:


> God damn this new Arcade Fire album is a letdown. I can't believe that this is the same band who basically stopped me from killing myself in secondary school.


I used to like these songs:











I used to sing along to the second song a lot.

If the children don't grow up
Our bodies get bigger but our hearts get torn up
We're just a million little gods causing rain storms
Turning every good thing to rust
I guess we'll just have to adjust

They (those tracks anyway) kind of feel like Smashing Pumpkins fused with Owen Pallett/Final Fantasy (or any folksy North American music I guess)


----------



## Chevy396

Why does everything have to be preceded by "literally" now? Shouldn't you be able to convey that without actually saying it?


----------



## Laurelles

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to like these songs:
> 
> I used to sing along to the second song a lot.
> 
> If the children don't grow up
> Our bodies get bigger but our hearts get torn up
> We're just a million little gods causing rain storms
> Turning every good thing to rust
> I guess we'll just have to adjust
> 
> They (those tracks anyway) kind of feel like Smashing Pumpkins fused with Owen Pallett/Final Fantasy


Rebellion is in running for my favourite song of all time. It means a lot to me. That entire album, Funeral, holds such deep meaning for me in general - I've never found an album that makes me feel quite like it does.

Owen Pallett was actually a part-time member and contributor to Arcade Fire's first 4 albums. Maybe the reason this one's so disappointing is because it's the first one without him on it. He actually made a song, "This is the Dream of Regine & Win" about the two lead singers of Arcade Fire which is pretty cool, although I prefer his stuff as Final Fantasy. I never really thought about similarities to Smashing Pumpkins before (another one of my fave bands) but I can see where you're coming from now you mention it.


----------



## crimeclub

Laurelles said:


> God damn this new Arcade Fire album is a letdown. I can't believe that this is the same band who basically stopped me from killing myself in secondary school.


Their first 3 albums were genius, what happened...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Laurelles said:


> Rebellion is in running for my favourite song of all time. It means a lot to me. That entire album, Funeral, holds such deep meaning for me in general - I've never found an album that makes me feel quite like it does.
> 
> Owen Pallett was actually a part-time member and contributor to Arcade Fire's first 4 albums. Maybe the reason this one's so disappointing is because it's the first one without him on it. He actually made a song, "This is the Dream of Regine & Win" about the two lead singers of Arcade Fire which is pretty cool, although I prefer his stuff as Final Fantasy. I never really thought about similarities to Smashing Pumpkins before (another one of my fave bands) but I can see where you're coming from now you mention it.


Weird I didn't know that (also linked that song lol,) I discovered him a while back via Patrick Wolf, but only listened to a few of his songs in... Probably 2010 or so not sure now. I used to be a big fan of Patrick Wolf though around 2007-2009, especially his first three albums.


----------



## Laurelles

crimeclub said:


> Their first 3 albums were genius, what happened...


They bought into the whole "you have to be ironic to be cool" thing that all alternative artists seem to obsessed with - Mac DeMarco and Father John Misty being probably the biggest culprits. Arcade Fire are their best when they're wearing their hearts on their sleeve and making big, maximalist pop music.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Weird I didn't know that (also linked that song lol,) I discovered him a while back via Patrick Wolf, but only listened to a few of his songs in... Probably 2010 or so not sure now. I used to be a big fan of Patrick Wolf though around 2007-2009, especially his first three albums.


No clue how I missed that you linked that...

You a fan of Antony and the Johnsons/ ANOHNI? I've not listened to Patrick Wolf before now, but it's sort of reminiscent of some of their stuff. It's got a similar baroque vibe to some of Owen Pallet's stuff too.


----------



## BAH

Oof


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Laurelles said:


> They bought into the whole "you have to be ironic to be cool" thing that all alternative artists seem to obsessed with - Mac DeMarco and Father John Misty being probably the biggest culprits. Arcade Fire are their best when they're wearing their hearts on their sleeve and making big, maximalist pop music.
> 
> No clue how I missed that you linked that...
> 
> You a fan of Antony and the Johnsons/ ANOHNI? I've not listened to Patrick Wolf before now, but it's sort of reminiscent of some of their stuff. It's got a similar baroque vibe to some of Owen Pallet's stuff too.


I've heard of them before I think but never listened to any of their music, yeah I can see the similarity.


----------



## Chevy396

It's not really a random thought when 5 people in a row post about the same exact thing.


----------



## crimeclub

Laurelles said:


> They bought into the whole "you have to be ironic to be cool" thing that all alternative artists seem to obsessed with - Mac DeMarco and Father John Misty being probably the biggest culprits. Arcade Fire are their best when they're wearing their hearts on their sleeve and making big, maximalist pop music.


Their new direction they've taken the last few years is so out of left field but I can still get into a few of their songs, like I do enjoy 'Creature Comfort', what do you think of that song?


----------



## Laurelles

crimeclub said:


> Their new direction they've taken the last few years is so out of left field but I can still get into a few of their songs, like I do enjoy 'Creature Comfort', what do you think of that song?


It's one of the better ones, for sure. Lyrically it doesn't do much for me though. I love the title track, Everything Now, but that's the only one that matches up to their older stuff for me



finallyclosed said:


> It's not really a random thought when 5 people in a row post about the same exact thing.


----------



## crimeclub

Laurelles said:


> It's one of the better ones, for sure. Lyrically it doesn't do much for me though. I love the title track, Everything Now, but that's the only one that matches up to their older stuff for me


The lyrics aren't subtle, lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's awesome to think that since bugs are so small, time probably goes by super slow for them.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I read this as emails and was slightly confused but assumed you were really excited about an email, then saw someone's quote of your post and realised you said females haha.


:lol

My reaction to e-mails would be more like


----------



## Lohikaarme

:haha


----------



## Mc Borg

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's awesome to think that since bugs are so small, time probably goes by super slow for them.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> You are! Such a lovely person


What does that mean though? Cute? We can be friends? Lol.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> What does that mean though? Cute? We can be friends? Lol.


It's just an expression of appreciation for you as a person. You always have kind words for everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> It's just an expression of appreciation for you as a person. You always have kind words for everyone.


Hmm ok. Its like how do I respond to that. Like the other night this cocktail waitress was like you're so sweet.......ok....thanks? Another night some chick was talking to her gf and said he's so sweet. Then like a week ago another girl was like he's sweet. I'm like hmm.

But thanks Coastie


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> There was a thread that used that word _so many_ times...I think I saw the word "women" in it only once...this was literally all I could think after I read it. Had this kind of weird, biological specimen-y vibe. :lol


It's really funny how in one sentence they will say *females *but in the very next sentence say *guys*. No consistency.

Why don't they say* males*?


----------



## leaf in the wind

The /r/relationships sub on Reddit gives me anxiety about being in a relationship. 

I'm in an easy-going spot at the moment, being relatively young at 25, self-supporting, and have no deep ties with my boyfriend. But imagine if we shared a lease, owned a home together, had shared finances/debt, or god forbid a pregnancy/child... and someone cheats or falls out of love. 

:afr


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mc Borg said:


>


Your taste in music is impeccable. lol


----------



## Mc Borg

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Your taste in music is impeccable. lol


Thanks. I can agree with that statement. =P


----------



## cybernaut

I'm going to miss this one guy who I can always message whenever I need a ride(I'm car-less).He's always been available and eager to take me to where I need to go. A part of me just thinks that I give him an opportunity to yap around random sh^t whenever I'm with him..whether it's his financial problems, this country, regional politics, knowing about my life, etc.Typical guy stuff, but very nice to talk to.

He's also offered to drive me to Dubai next weekend, in which I have offered to pay for gas. I'm 4.5 hours away and never been to Dubai before. Can't miss it this time.


----------



## tehuti88

:wtf

I would not believe this is real...if I hadn't just browsed the Wikipedia article about it.

I'm still not quite sure what I'm seeing. It looks like some bizarre computer joke. Like instead of a mouse, there should be a rock with a string tied around it.

...I just realized, THAT'S what this reminds me of. A Flintstones computer. There are probably _actual mice_ powering its insides.

This is the Apple from the Garden of Eden.

...



komorikun said:


> It's really funny how in one sentence they will say *females *but in the very next sentence say *guys*. No consistency.
> 
> Why don't they say* males*?


YES. That drives me nuts. I don't think they used the word "males" once in that thread. It's like they're talking about guys, and...these weird biological specimens called _females_, whatever those are. :?


----------



## BAH

6-6


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seems both bad and good simultaneously


----------



## Maverick34

Universe, please let my Mom & I relocate, so I can move on with the next phase of my life


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mc Borg said:


> Thanks. I can agree with that statement. =P


You're welcome.


----------



## BAH

Emptiness


----------



## Equity

Amon said:


> Emptiness


From emptiness to emptiness a momentary flash.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I don't burn up in church today, I'm always sweating in that place.


----------



## SofaKing

Everyday, I see the sorrow and pain of the homeless and yet they seemingly endure. I'm sure their life expectancy is shorter than average because of the lifestyle and I imagine that some even take their on lives.

And yet, I see them while I'm walking back and fourth from my 6 figure job to my swanky high rise city apartment, and I'm the one who feels like life is too empty to keep pushing on with.

How messed up is that?


----------



## rdrr

Seeing a lot more homeless people in my city and I wonder why. Is it an increase of mental illness or financial and social stress where people land in such a situation? If anything if we educated people at a young age about mental illness and how its ok to seek help, maybe we can prevent negative situations to occur.


----------



## kivi

My cat goes crazy after finishing his job at the litter box. Yesterday he kept running away around slipping on rugs and he hit an end table then he kept running again as if nothing happened. :um

There are many things on internet about cats going crazy after toilet it seems.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I went on a tour of an electricity generating plant yesterday with my boyfriend, and there was this railing we had to climb over to get down the cliff face to the water.

I could have easily just hopped over, but instead he picked me up and placed me on the other side without a word, then stepped over himself :blank It felt like I was a delicate little princess. LOL.

I have a sweet boyfriend...


----------



## BAH

Block


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blessings in disguise...?

If so,


----------



## SamanthaStrange

the cheat said:


> I didn't die. Rather, I fell in love...which, in the long run, might be worse. I was anxious beforehand but it disappeared almost immediately upon hugging her.
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeee.


 :yay


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> I didn't die. Rather, I fell in love...which, in the long run, might be worse. I was anxious beforehand but it disappeared almost immediately upon hugging her.
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeee.


#myrolemodel


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm really struggling with my new employer's dress code. My first day is on Tuesday. I have no idea what's appropriate or not... I always just wore whatever I wanted in my last office jobs.

I don't want to look too casual or too pretentious, or not stylish since it's in the clothing/fashion industry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SamanthaStrange said:


> :yay


:clap :b



Kevin001 said:


> #myrolemodel


Lol thanks Kevin...appreciate it.


----------



## SofaKing

leaf in the wind said:


> I'm really struggling with my new employer's dress code. My first day is on Tuesday. I have no idea what's appropriate or not... I always just wore whatever I wanted in my last office jobs.
> 
> I don't want to look too casual or too pretentious, or not stylish since it's in the clothing/fashion industry.


It's always best to err on the side of being dressier on the first day until you can scope out how others dress.


----------



## leaf in the wind

SofaKing said:


> It's always best to err on the side of being dressier on the first day until you can scope out how others dress.


I feel so ill-prepared. The director and department manager are taking me out to lunch on the first day, and it's giving me anxiety.

It's going to feel like a third interview. I'm pretty sure they do this to test the new hire's emotional mettle.


----------



## SofaKing

leaf in the wind said:


> I feel so ill-prepared. The director and department manager are taking me out to lunch on the first day, and it's giving me anxiety.
> 
> It's going to feel like a third interview. I'm pretty sure they do this to test the new hire's emotional mettle.


Nah...it's really for welcoming you. But, that being said, everyday you're always interviewing to keep your job and advance. Just reality.

Avoid office gossip if you can.


----------



## leaf in the wind

SofaKing said:


> Nah...it's really for welcoming you. But, that being said, everyday you're always interviewing to keep your job and advance. Just reality.
> 
> Avoid office gossip if you can.


Well duh, but from my perspective, it's nerve-wracking. I'm socially awkward so it's more difficult for me.

My old bosses took me out for lunches all the time, and I still get dinner and catch up with another one... And I still feel anxiety even though we know each other pretty well.


----------



## harrison

I just had a look at the reviews for one of my favourite hotels in Bali and they aren't too good. One guy said he'd never stayed at a noisier place in his life and another said the guys that worked there had a "strange vibe." 

It's also surrounded by tiny little lanes and one of the last times I was there I was robbed early in the morning on the way down to the beach.

Good place though and I'll be staying there again next time.


----------



## BAH

*Boom*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Supposed to be moving out within a few weeks to a month. Didn't think it would be happening so suddenly. I'll see how this goes. Moving on to even bigger and brighter things I'm hoping.  All I can do is try.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Supposed to be moving out within a few weeks to a month. Didn't think it would be happening so suddenly. I'll see how this goes. Moving on to even bigger and brighter things I'm hoping.  All I can do is try.


Yay :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Yay :squeeze


Thanks for the hug.


----------



## Crisigv

People only talk to me when they need something from me.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Crisigv said:


> People only talk to me when they need something from me.


Story of my life. People only talk to me if they want/need something, or they're lonely and have no other options.

And because I'm lonely too, I bite anyways.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Crisigv said:


> People only talk to me when they need something from me.





leaf in the wind said:


> Story of my life. People only talk to me if they want/need something, or they're lonely and have no other options.
> 
> And because I'm lonely too, I bite anyways.


Same here.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Whenever I notice someones age on this website change it makes me think. I have been here for 2 years, so everyone is 2 years older than when I first joined. I hope things have changed for the better for you all in this time


----------



## gamerguy13

I hate click-bait articles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crazy how often I type "my" instead of "me". Part of that is spell check being retarded on my phone but part of that is me becoming dumber too. I also find myself using the wrong vowels when typing as well these days. Sometimes it's just a matter of picking the vowel closest to how I pronounce the word as opposed to what the actual one in the word is. Then I sit there confused for a sec as to why the word looks wrong until my brain(or dictionary.com) reschool me in the only language I can speak/write, lol


----------



## BAH

Couple more weeks to go


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv @leaf in the wind @SamanthaStrange

 :hug

@sarafinanickelbocker

 :hug


----------



## Chevy396

I think that once you truly accept the fact that you don't really matter, you stop whining about not mattering to anyone and start to enjoy it. Up until then, it is just childish arrogance speaking.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> I think that once you truly accept the fact that you don't really matter, you stop whining about not mattering to anyone and start to enjoy it. Up until then, it is just childish arrogance speaking.


Baby, you're so money and you don't even know it...lol

You're very accurate. When you accept everything that is wrong with you, that is when you will find happiness. That mainly comes with age. Something most twenty-something year olds have yet to discover, including myself


----------



## Mc Borg

I always feel weird when people call me sir. I keep forgetting that I'm not a teenager lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I think my sister might have discovered my channel :um.


----------



## crimeclub

I prefer to study at Denny's in the middle of the night. Tonight the server greeted me by name...time to study at I-HOP.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

crimeclub said:


> I prefer to study at Denny's in the middle of the night. Tonight the server greeted me by name...time to study at I-HOP.


Sometimes people think being a regular at places is weird but when I was working cash at the liquor store there were a lot of regulars I looked forward to seeing. Just some food for thought, I know SA is a factor


----------



## Sabk

My hand is twitching 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Welp looks like I'm going, should be nice I guess.


----------



## Sabk

Every now and then, I get the odd sensation of being completely detached from what I say. Like someone else uttered those words. I relate wholeheartedly, but it's almost like it's not me.
Yet it is me.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yo, ho, ho & a bottle of rye


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Forever Me said:


> Silently farting at work is a high stakes game of skill and chance


25% of people wander while they do this and crop-dust their co-workers 

http://theblacksheeponline.com/article/is-farting-in-the-workplace-acceptable


----------



## Chevy396

Finally that ****ing dog shut up and went to sleep. I'm gonna have to buy some medical marijuana just to deal.


----------



## tehuti88

Just discovered something on YouTube called surprise egg videos. WTF is this crap even. This is a whole thing? Do people get paid to do this? Goodnight Internet. Maybe an asteroid will hit Earth as I sleep. Biggest surprise egg ever.


----------



## Chevy396

Did I really just send that? Oh well... **** it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I like the way my beard looked in that lighting


----------



## tehuti88

*Last Activity: Today 01:48 AM
Current Activity: Sending Forum Feedback*

I'd hate to be the person on the receiving end of that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

HiddenFathoms said:


> 25% of people wander while they do this and crop-dust their co-workers
> 
> http://theblacksheeponline.com/article/is-farting-in-the-workplace-acceptable


 Do you ever wonder if stewing in farts fertilizes you and makes you grow better? :lol


----------



## BAH

Peeb


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Poob


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Plaid clothing is so pretty. I don't know what it is about the design but every time I see plaid clothing, it's like pure eye candy to me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

You know how if you put a light source on something in 3-dimensions it's shadow will become 2-dimensional. If you put a light source on a box, the shadow of the box will be a 2-dimensional square. If you rotate the box around, the shadow will change as well.

Now if you put a light source on something in 4-dimensions, this could mean that the shadow of whatever "something" in 4-dimensions is "something" in 3-dimensions. I wonder if it would be like imagining a black box on a very dark background. You just see the edges of the box as the object rotates.


----------



## cybernaut

Eh sh^t, it's almost 2:00 am here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The neighbour kids have drawn a caricature of me on the sidewalk in front of our place in blue. It's not endearing, especially when you look at the happy drawings next to it. It's sort of saying our place is happy and then there's the odd, sad blue man. Even kids can read me like a book


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> The neighbour kids have drawn a caricature of me on the sidewalk in front of our place in blue. It's not endearing, especially when you look at the happy drawings next to it. It's sort of saying our place is happy and then there's the odd, sad blue man. Even kids can read me like a book


Yikes, that stings :| Still they're only kids so you can't exactly be mad at them...

I saw an appropriate picture today, dunno if it's any consolation... could also double as my 'random thought of the day'


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


> Yikes, that stings :| Still they're only kids so you can't exactly be mad at them...
> 
> I saw an appropriate picture today, dunno if it's any consolation... could also double as my 'random thought of the day'


I'm not mad at the kids, can't blame them for drawing what they see/perceive. It's just annoying that anyone can read me like that, almost feels like it's impossible to have any privacy in a way.

That picture makes me think of this song...


----------



## SplendidBob

Ok, that was the weirdest gym session. Because I have had 0 sleep last night I can only assume one of the following two things are the explanation because people were behaving so ****ing insanely what I experienced seems less likely:

*Scenario A*
I went around all of the machines laying a **** on each one. People were too scared to stop me.

*Scenario B (I kinda want it to be this)*
The "gym" I think I have been going to has just been an abandoned building site with a single rocking horse in the middle and I have been going there most days for the last 3 months and rocking on it while shouting "The Soundgarden man is back alive again dad" for an hour at a time.

I am going to sleep soon and tomorrow will be all normal and non weird.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you ever wonder if stewing in farts fertilizes you and makes you grow better? :lol


:teeth human internal manure?

i may have to order this book to see if i can find the answer


----------



## Pongowaffle

I need another vacation. But this time not really from work. But from life as a whole in general. I just want to disappear into some island for a month with no one I know but my dog. Meanwhile the island will have many other people there I don't know. So I can be there in a clean slate. They should build resorts like this. Or maybe some sort of virtual reality thing. Like the show Westworld. Or San Junipero.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not mad at the kids, can't blame them for drawing what they see/perceive. It's just annoying that anyone can read me like that, almost feels like it's impossible to have any privacy in a way.
> 
> That picture makes me think of this song...


Dude that's a killer riff  It totally sounds like something that would be played in a film noir, detective cloak swishing in the cold night breeze & all :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


> Dude that's a killer riff  It totally sounds like something that would be played in a film noir, detective cloak swishing in the cold night breeze & all :b


Love that tune, love Lhasa as well! I'm sure she would have loved lurking in the shadows noir style, I know I do, lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> You know how if you put a light source on something in 3-dimensions it's shadow will become 2-dimensional. If you put a light source on a box, the shadow of the box will be a 2-dimensional square. If you rotate the box around, the shadow will change as well.
> 
> Now if you put a light source on something in 4-dimensions, this could mean that the shadow of whatever "something" in 4-dimensions is "something" in 3-dimensions. I wonder if it would be like imagining a black box on a very dark background. You just see the edges of the box as the object rotates.


I blinked and the blue cube started rotating in a different direction. Perception is weird.


----------



## BAH

W/e


----------



## catcharay

It is a beautiful day, I want to create a space outdoors to complement these days with reading/relaxing. And if I'm procrastinating, I'm procrastinating in a better frame of mind.


----------



## Chevy396

I should probably stop doing that. But I won't.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many SAS babies there are.


----------



## i just want luv

I knew it was a mistake from the beginning but I opened the box of DOminoe's self proclaimed pizza. Good lord I was one grease-less thumb away from meeting the perfect match'. And at the same time I was so hungry. I had the pizza in one hand and the phone in the other and I didn't know what to do. I took a bite then I stared at her boobs. I took another bite and I was ready to swipe but NOOO. NOOOO! There are devils in this world.

I positioned my thumb to go right but it slid a milli*****youmeter to the left. I've been staring at the screen for the last hour just trying to piece it all together. My future wife - the love of my life... gone because Dominoes is incapable of making a decent lubeless pizza. I can't deal. I need to castrate a nun and brag about it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

for the last week I have been helping and looking after my dad. his health has got a lot worse. having to explain this to the jobcentre is tricky, been reluctant to really, if I am not looking for work and I am caring for a family member I could get sanctioned...


----------



## crimeclub

"Pharma Bro" Martin Shkreli found guilty and facing up to 45 years in prison.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/04/business/dealbook/martin-shkreli-guilty.html

Sweet sweet justice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> "Pharma Bro" Martin Shkreli found guilty and facing up to 45 years in prison.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/04/business/dealbook/martin-shkreli-guilty.html
> 
> Sweet sweet justice.


Good. :clap


----------



## BAH

Randomness


----------



## Crisigv

Technology hates me


----------



## BAH

Dangummit


----------



## Kevin001

So we still going or nah?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I waste a lot of time on this forum, time I could be productive with


----------



## BAH

Not looking forward to this damn party


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I waste a lot of time on this forum, time I could be productive with


Same, but meh


----------



## Chevy396

Why do I suck so bad at making pancakes?


----------



## BAH

They forgot to charge the candy


----------



## Kevin001

I thought the whole girls get moody on their period thing was a myth but oh no its very real.


----------



## riverbird

Why do I get strangely happy whenever the Hyundai commercial with the drivers singing Sweet Caroline comes on when I'm watching something on Hulu?



Kevin001 said:


> I thought the whole girls get moody on their period thing was a myth but oh no its very real.


Unfortunately. And it sucks.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I am not going back there.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> I thought the whole girls get moody on their period thing was a myth but oh no its very real.


Well, periods do suck. It's like getting sick every month.

I hope no one's using that as an excuse for treating you badly, though.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> Well, periods do suck. It's like getting sick every month.
> 
> I hope no one's using that as an excuse for treating you badly, though.


Well my sister just started screaming out of no where, said I was holding a bag wrong. I was like what's wrong and she cursed me out and threaten to hit me. I was like oooooook :um.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Well my sister just started screaming out of no where, said I was holding a bag wrong. I was like what's wrong and she cursed me out and threaten to hit me. I was like oooooook :um.


Whatever you do, DO NOT ask her if she's on her period or she really might hit you, or worse.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT ask her if she's on her period or she really might hit you, or worse.


haha this is sooo true.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> Well my sister just started screaming out of no where, said I was holding a bag wrong. I was like what's wrong and she cursed me out and threaten to hit me. I was like oooooook :um.


I'm sorry to hear that.

Periods suck, but they don't excuse bad behavior. Not every woman goes off on screaming rants on a regular basis. I used to wonder if my mom's anger issues were caused by hormones, but my sister and I don't have that problem. It's just her.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Periods suck, but they don't excuse bad behavior. Not every woman goes off on screaming rants on a regular basis. I used to wonder if my mom's anger issues were caused by hormones, but my sister and I don't have that problem. It's just her.


Yeah I know it varies, well she also gets severe cramps where she has to take off work/school so I'm assuming the anger comes along too.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I know it varies, well she also gets severe cramps where she has to take off work/school so I'm assuming the anger comes along too.


That sucks. I hope she gets the treatment she needs so she can feel better soon.


----------



## Chevy396

Why is it so hard to find a comedy to watch that is actually funny?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT ask her if she's on her period or she really might hit you, or worse.


Are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## BAH

"Pathetic"..


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Are you speaking from personal experience?


Not quite. I'm still alive, but I have asked that question once. And only once.

Who would have thought that pancakes were harder to cook than gourmet food?


----------



## Lohikaarme

I am so looking forward to seeing this moment on screen :grin2: Fingers crossed it's gonna be the grand finale of Season 8.


----------



## unemployment simulator

was thinking last week I might go into town when gay pride was on. do some street photography and generally appreciate the carnival atmosphere. sitting at home yesterday in my front room and I was thinking why is it so busy outside? finally twigged before I went to bed oh yea its pride today. :doh
think I would find it all too overwhelming though, it looks like it was massively busy, pet shop boys were playing literally about 5 minutes from my place, could hear the music and everything. I attempted to hang around in town when the marathon was on but had to duck out because of anxiety, think it was even more crowded and busy yest. plus I just feel weird doing things on my own sometimes.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't tell if it's related or if I'm paranoid and it's completely unrelated


----------



## Wanderlust26

**** off! Ugh.


----------



## BAH

Yo


----------



## waterfairy

The amount of time that has passed since I was born is the same amount of time between 1969 and my birth year, 1993.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm gonna have to sit in my lazyboy with a blanket on today. How exciting. <= only partial sarcasm


----------



## Lohikaarme

Do you ever randomly stop what you're doing and ponder, "Damn.. I'd probably be the first of the group to die in an apocalyptic/survival scenario" :|


----------



## komorikun

Man. This bus stinks. Smells like dirty feet or homeless people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH

Boom


----------



## cybernaut

No families, no tourists, no damn tour buses or tour packages...I'll do my own thing during yhese next 2 days.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like most people have a much more intuitive connection of thoughts/speech & body language than I do


----------



## Crisigv

I hate happy people.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## cybernaut

The worst part about taking a bus to another country is taking over an hour at each immigration abd customs center.We've stopped at three so far with each having over an hour long wait on a motionless bus and in the immigration facility.

Im running on 3 hours of sleep and caught this thing at 5:45AM. Its now 12:30PM here.Then, the crying baby on here ...I need some sleep. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


>


That's a good quote, it's relevant to me right now as well


----------



## BAH

Lala


----------



## Kevin001

When people ask if I'm a follower or a leader I can now gladly say I'm a follower......a follower of Christ .


----------



## cosmicslop

"I do remember that I put my tongue in her mouth very quickly. But looking back now I'm sure I forced it in there with all the subtlety of a speculum."

My favorite description of an awkward firs kiss story.


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Lala


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy a beard trimmer. Adds it to the list


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> I hate being tethered to the computer with headphones when I'm watching Netflix, but every version of MacBook I've ever owned..the max volume is that of the flapping wings of a house-fly.


You could get some wireless headphones? I bought this set several years ago:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0020UXOOM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And they're pretty good though there are areas of my house where they don't work, and they don't work while charging though you can get wireless headphones that do. They last about five-six hours for me. The main downside (beside that pair not working while charging,) is that the sound quality is better than my inner ear headphones that I have, and going from them to those is a massive downgrade in sound quality. But that's a problem with all headphones if they're better quality than other headphones you own.

I actually don't recommend you buy those ones though, as they're a headset so it compromises on audio quality I believe (plus they don't work while charging,) but I do recommend wireless headphones in general.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Listening to censored rap music is pretty much the same as watching blurry Japanese porn.


----------



## cybernaut

They need to turn down this music in this shop...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I kind of want to try out one of these order online and pick up your packed groceries in person services that grocers offer these days. The last time I was at the grocery store all I was getting is bottled water and I looked like an idiot at the self check out because I didn't put the water down in the bag area after scanning it which is required to be given access to pay. I was standing there with a machine repeatedly demanding I move my water from one side of the checkout to the other so I could use my debit card, lol. All that because the regular checkout lines were packed and I was in a rush


----------



## Chevy396

How do two nostrils make that much noise just from blowing through them, Dad? Are you cheating somehow to make yourself more obnoxious? When I blow my nose you can barely hear it. When you do it, it sounds like you're playing a trumpet, poorly, even from across the house.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


 And when you finally catch that wave, there is no other feeling like it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Jealousy for other peoples happiness is not the answer.

Remember that. Or not.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> And when you finally catch that wave, there is no other feeling like it.


That would be awesome I bet. Most days I feel like this guy:


----------



## BAH

Error 404


----------



## cybernaut

Should I just make a quiet exit? I mean Ive always been rather good af disappearing- especially in places that I have 0 close contacts in.

I can probably just make them think that I ran off to another country and just never came back or some shīt. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

500 Internal Server Error


----------



## Sabk

Feel uneducated/uncultured. People talk about things/people/events I've never heard of. I can't talk to them about it. Look stupid.
I don't like new things. I resist the new. I dunno, don't like it. So far I have little proof that new is better.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't see how my toothbrush could have grown mold on it but that's a thing I know now. I'm getting me a new one today or tomorrow.


----------



## BAH

Pool


----------



## Chevy396

My lab work all came back perfect. That was a load off. I honestly don't know why I'm in such good health. Surely it can't be completely from switching to all organic food. Even my blood pressure was normal (in a doctor's office!) and I quit taking my blood pressure medication a couple weeks ago. Whatever it is, I'm diggin' it. I get to eat all the foods I like, barely work out, and be healthy at the same time. It's like I'm in college again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

His hands literally look like a spider the way they move across he fretboard, it's eerie


----------



## Barakiel

I've been playing lots of TF2 lately to keep my mind off things. Even though it has helped, it feels really stereotypical to be playing a game for hours on end I guess. Then again, I've got an interview with some occupational therapy people so it's not like I'm completely neglecting the future right now.


----------



## AslanMypetLion

Windows10 ruined my life.


----------



## tea111red

when i see a Ford Flex i think of Waldo.


----------



## unemployment simulator

magnesium, it's like the elixir of life!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Go get some groceries & be a bit healthier, or order Chicago Deep Dish Pizza and contribute to some future heart attack...


----------



## Chevy396

Who needs a heater when you have a gaming laptop. Pisses me off sometimes when I forget to put a box under it on my lap. It _is_ a *lap*top, isn't it?


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## riverbird

Sometimes I'll write out a detailed reply to a post that takes time to put together but then not post it because anxiety gets the best of me and I feel like it's not worth sharing. I currently have two such replies typed out for current posts, sitting in a Notepad file.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Being nice has gotten me nowhere. I'm going to actively be a ***** from now on. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Sometimes I'll write out a detailed reply to a post that takes time to put together but then not post it because anxiety gets the best of me and I feel like it's not worth sharing. I currently have two such replies typed out for current posts, sitting in a Notepad file.


Post it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> Being nice has gotten me nowhere. I'm going to actively be a ***** from now on. :twisted


I find myself thinking about this more and more as I get older, the confidence of the *******, and how it might be beneficial to tap into that trait a bit


----------



## tehuti88

Can't even reply to a sincere question asked me in that thread, because even after I've poured my guts out for the *millionth time*, I see people continuing to brush me (and others like me) off, ignore me, refuse to believe my problems are as valid as theirs (even _after_ I acknowledged their problems are valid--cripes!--why did I bother!), make weird generalizations that don't even apply to me and make me feel even more defective because 1. apparently everyone in my group is supposed to be like that yet I'm not, so what does that make me? or 2. my experience can't be true, surely I'm just a liar or I'm exaggerating?

I can't win no matter how honest I am. I'm a dirty liar, or I'm such an anomaly that nobody will ever listen to or want me anyway. Yet _somehow_ my life is easier! How does this even work! :wtf

I don't know why I keep trying to make myself heard, why I even entertain the thought that these people might _eventually_ understand me. They complain about the closed hearts of others, but their hearts are just as closed. They don't want to understand. I'm not a real person to them. Shot down, ignored, brushed off, called a liar or an anomaly.* I have the exact same loneliness and pain as the people ridiculing me. EXACTLY the same!* But for some reason, I don't deserve the same empathy they do? I don't deserve to be considered an individual (unless I'm being considered an _anomaly_)? Why not? What makes _me_ and people like me such horrible exceptions?

It's weird to complain about your own pain and rejection while constantly belittling and rejecting somebody in the _same_ situation as you...I've never belittled or brushed off the people doing that to me, but whatever, they _claim_ I have, so that's what counts, right? My heart may as well be closed by now, I'm already being accused of it just because I stand up for myself and want to be considered human, too.

I speak up, I don't speak up, whatever, I lose.

...Anyway I can't go back and answer that sincere question without having to face yet more of the same ignoring and rejection I get every time I open my heart. If I go back, I'll derail things even more and get wrapped up in responding to the hatred yet again and being shot down yet again and then I really _will_ eventually become hateful, myself. For some STUPID reason which I can't figure out, I don't _want_ to be hateful. No idea why, this is highly irrational. :|

Hope the OP understands. I think the hateful stuff posted since I last replied is a better explanation than my own words are, though.

Just bugs me that I was never able to answer that question. Maybe for the best, the OP would probably take me seriously but certain others wouldn't, and that gets really discouraging. I feel like a speck of mold sometimes on this site.

ETA, oh my God, someone else in that thread has had _exactly the same crap luck I've had_ (except they've actually been more fortunate)...we could almost be mirrors of each other in terms of the luck we've had. But nope...they're right to complain and overgeneralize, but I'm a *demon* if they even _perceive_ I'm doing the same.

What..._ever_.

I should post a blog entry (thread would be a horrible idea) where I outline in detail every single guy who's treated me like feces. I hate posting a real-life entry in between story entries, though, and I'd repeatedly go over the character limit. That gets annoying. I prefer to get all my ranting out in one big barfy post. Like this one.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Being nice has gotten me nowhere. I'm going to actively be a ***** from now on. :twisted


Kind of wish I had it in me to do the same. :/ I'll get hate whether I'm nice or mean, and the people who dislike me think I'm mean already (honestly, they haven't seen even a SHRED of my mean side), so why put in the effort to be nice when being mean is so much easier, right?

I just wish being mean _was_ easy for me. I think by now I've earned the right to be an inconsiderate a-hole, but for some stupid reason that isn't me.

Yet some people think I'm an inconsiderate a-hole already. If they only knew. They haven't seen even the tip of the iceberg of my potential a-holery. :serious:


----------



## BAH

*Scratch*


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Sabk

It's helping but painful in the moment. As long as it helps, I'm fine with it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange

This forum is getting more and more bizarre.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> This forum is getting more and more bizarre.


Agreed.


----------



## BAH

Oranges


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


>


For $0.99 I want a big *** carrot cake muffin with vanilla icing too. I want to be satisfied before I'm terrified, lol


----------



## Chevy396

The mist is out this morning. I better hurry up and go for a walk while it's still around.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> For $0.99 I want a big *** carrot cake muffin with vanilla icing too. I want to be satisfied before I'm terrified, lol


I like your practicality 
Now I'm craving some lemon cake... mmm.


----------



## Kevin001

Do I really want the world to know about my mental hospital trip.....hmm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been having a couple of recurring dreams, that's pretty rare for me



Lohikaarme said:


> I like your practicality
> 
> Now I'm craving some lemon cake... mmm.


Yes...cakes all around! Let's open up "Cakes & Terrors" and put "Hauntings" out of business. Although, we might eat more cakes than we sell and put ourselves out of business, haha


----------



## BAH

"Wuhaha"


----------



## Lohikaarme

Never let it be said that SAS has dull days...



Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been having a couple of recurring dreams, that's pretty rare for me


Same, actually.  I always wake up feeling misplaced after I've had one. :/



Canadian Brotha said:


> Yes...cakes all around! Let's open up "Cakes & Terrors" and put "Hauntings" out of business. Although, we might eat more cakes than we sell and put ourselves out of business, haha


I can easily imagine that eventuality :lol


----------



## Chevy396

Something has been wrong with my brain's memory filing system ever since I had a mini-stroke during the worst seizure I ever had. It's not that I can't remember things, it's more like every other time I say or do something new, I feel convinced that I've said or done it before. I'm getting better at catching it, but it's starting to scare me. Surely it is a brain chemical that can be adjusted somehow or will dissipate over time...

I haven't told anyone about this either, because I'm scared they will think I've gone crazy and lock me up. It's not a mental health issue though. I'm fully aware that it is technically a "delusion". It's got to be a neurological cause though, considering what my brain went through. I better make sure I can describe it well when I see my neurologist in a couple of months.


----------



## riverbird

I miss being in love. :blush


----------



## Chevy396

Strawberry Fields


----------



## BAH

Eyy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lohikaarme said:


> Same, actually.  I always wake up feeling misplaced after I've had one. :/


It is a strange feeling when you wake up and have still retained enough of the dream to know its deja vu, and then wonder what is at the heart of the message your subconscious is trying to convey that is of such significance that it would repeat the same scenario(s) with only the most minute differences repeatedly...bizarre/eerie/unnerving vibes...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

riverbird said:


> I miss being in love. :blush


Aw! :hug


----------



## ShadowOne

i dunno what the hell to do tomorrow


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My oldest sister messaged me months ago telling me about some dude named Terrence McKenna and I watched a few of his videos. Surprised me because she hasn't ever talked to me about spiritual stuff. I literally started getting into it like three months before she ever messaged me. I wonder if I should start talking to her about spiritual stuff. It could be a way for me to get closer to her. She hardly ever goes on Messenger, though. I don't understand why I get this feeling like I can't talk about stuff I'd like to talk about with her. I was always like that with everyone in my family. Sadly, we've hardly ever talked about anything. I think she realizes deep down that I have SA and depression but just never knew what to say to me. I saw one of her FB posts where she posted about anxiety and I'm sure she has it. It made me feel sorry for her. :/ One thing I regret is not ever opening up to her. She isn't like my preppy sister but she has left me out a lot before and she's not near as anxious as me. I could sort of tell something didn't completely seem "normal" with her. She was a little bit like me but she could conceal it better. She had friends and talked a good bit. I think I should message her and slowly get into more in depth conversations with her. If I knew what I know now like 9 years ago, I would have tried talking to her.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Strawberry Fields


I see your strawberry fields and raise you... a strawberry battlefield!


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I see your strawberry fields and raise you... a strawberry battlefield!


Wow lol. With all the drugs I've done, I can still say I've never seen a strawberry battlefield before.


----------



## Chevy396

French fries really are way better with mayo than ketchup. There needs to be a nationwide educational program in the US to get the message out.


----------



## SofaKing

finallyclosed said:


> French fries really are way better with mayo than ketchup. There needs to be a nationwide educational program in the US to get the message out.


I got introduced to this in Brussels...really need good rich mayo. I kept ketchup on the side because I still like the vinegar bite that ketchup also provides. I'd also suggest the malt vinegar that is available in fish and chip shops, too.

In the US, there are areas that make "fry sauce" available which is essentially a mayo/ketchup blend.

But you're right...straight mayo (unless you count places that do aoli flavors) hasn't caught on.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Why are protein bars always so disgusting and have that powdery aftertaste? I've yet to have a protein bar besides Luna that isn't like this. And Luna isn't available in Quebec.... like most things in this primitive province.


----------



## Just Lurking

finallyclosed said:


> French fries really are way better with mayo than ketchup.


I can feel my stomach turning.

Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## kivi

Hearing the pronunciation of the word "archive" was very disappointing.


----------



## Chevy396

Just Lurking said:


> I can feel my stomach turning.
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwww


:roll


----------



## huh

Great day for a hike


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> I got introduced to this in Brussels...really need good rich mayo. I kept ketchup on the side because I still like the vinegar bite that ketchup also provides. I'd also suggest the malt vinegar that is available in fish and chip shops, too.
> 
> In the US, there are areas that make "fry sauce" available which is essentially a mayo/ketchup blend.
> 
> But you're right...straight mayo (unless you count places that do aoli flavors) hasn't caught on.


I might make some chips with malt vinegar. That sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I think my mind has a limit on how many names I can remember. I can't for the life of me remember the names of people even from only three years ago... Even the ones I had spent many years working with. It's like my memory refreshes itself in an exponentially smoothing pattern, and my old memories just drop off as time passes.

And I'm discovering this as I have social networking site open, thinking about searching the people who used to be in my life to see how they're doing. And I can picture the faces. But not the names!


----------



## BAH

Oranges


----------



## Lohikaarme

When you have tried your utmost best but the blackheads still refuse to come off your nose


----------



## BAH

Cilantro


----------



## cybernaut

Heading back to US. It was rough out here so I guess Im glad it is ending for now. Qatar airport is also pissing me off...its too early for all lf this nonsense. I dont even know how this facility is holding up with all the travel bans going on around here. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Hasan Piker is becoming an annoyance and embarrassment with his new ego (and giant rings that he's always playing with). I love TYT, but I think he should be let go.


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Cilantro


italian parsley.



Amon said:


> Oranges


mandarins.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> When you have tried your utmost best but the blackheads still refuse to come off your nose


Never say no to Panda.  :grin2:



OneLove21 said:


> Heading back to US. It was rough out here so I guess Im glad it is ending for now. Qatar airport is also pissing me off...its too early for all lf this nonsense. I dont even know how this facility is holding up with all the travel bans going on around here.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


Wishing you a safe trip.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## komorikun

Weird. I feel like I just time traveled back to a month in the past. Some things disappeared.


----------



## Rains

Someone should make a film where birth is grieved like death, and death is celebrated like birth.



komorikun said:


> Weird. I feel like I just time traveled back to a month in the past. Some things disappeared.


What disappeared?


----------



## komorikun

Rains said:


> What disappeared?


I guess I offended someone. I revived one of my threads that died a month ago. So all the posts from today got deleted. No big deal. I was being a little cranky/b*tchy. I'm a bit agitated right now though cause of something else. Plus I had a few glasses of wine so my mind is all over the place.

I tried to sell a book on Amazon but was told my old sellers account was closed. So I created a new one but apparently I opened a professional seller account by mistake that costs $40 per month. The *******s charged my debit card immediately. So now I'm trying to get a refund. I bought this expensive textbook and it was supposed to be used for 2 online classes.

I almost done with the one class and tried enrolling in the 2nd one only to find that the fees changed. Before they offered a waiver of nonresident fees to those who only take 1 class. From fall 2017 that has changed and now only nonresidents who actually live in that state get the waiver. Great. I got to get rid of this book. What was a $170 class is now $970. Unless I want to lie about where I'm living..... Disappointed that I can't take classes there anymore.


----------



## komorikun

Okay, Amazon responded. I'm getting a refund on the 26th. Amazon is getting more and more shady. Don't get why they closed my original seller account in the first place.


----------



## Chevy396

I put provolone cheese on my sandwich knowing full well that I won't be able to digest it easily. I truly am a masochist. But it tastes so good.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Blip bloop. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I think these kind of threads should be renamed 'Type a passive-aggressive comment aimed at someone/something right now'. I do admit to doing it myself on occasion so can't really judge


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> I occasionally watch TYT but I haven't seen much of Hasan, though any time I've seen his vids I get the feeling he's what would happen if a member of the Jersey Shore all of a sudden turned Progressive.


lol, yes.


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> Never say no to Panda.  :grin2:


Hell hath no fury like a panda scorned :lol

Random thought of the day:

I heard an F-16 fly really close to the ground earlier today. Logically I know it was most likely an air force drill, still I kinda flinch a bit every time I hear that whizzing sound, half-expecting a bomb to drop or something :|


----------



## BAH

"Foolish mortals"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> Hell hath no fury like a panda scorned :lol


His I'm a cute Panda face before carnage occurs.  :grin2:



Lohikaarme said:


> Random thought of the day:
> 
> I heard an F-16 fly really close to the ground earlier today. Logically I know it was most likely an air force drill, still I kinda flinch a bit every time I hear that whizzing sound, half-expecting a bomb to drop or something :|


What you described sounds like the US Thunderbirds aerobatic team -






I know they are not allowed to break the sound barrier over civilian area's.

My house gets buzzed by US, UK, etc ww2 planes each year.  :grin2:


----------



## BAH

10


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> What you described sounds like the US Thunderbirds aerobatic team -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are not allowed to break the sound barrier over civilian area's.
> 
> My house gets buzzed by US, UK, etc ww2 planes each year.  :grin2:


It's somewhat ironic because when I was younger I used to find the jet engine noise from afar to be one of the most soothing sounds ever. I lived in a town by the sea where you could see the airport on the other side. I'd sit on the pier and watch the planes take off for hours.

Guess I've gotten antsy what with all that's been going on in the news lately.


----------



## Paul

Rains said:


> Someone should make a film where birth is grieved like death, and death is celebrated like birth.


Reminds me of the Philip K. Dick novel _Dr. Futurity_, about a future where doctors are loathed (and illegal) because the culture embraces death. The whole society is young because only a few unfortunates accidentally live past 30. And when someone is "saved" from death by someone else, they press charges. Birth isn't grieved though, because it doesn't happen, they only artificially develop a new embryo when someone dies (static population count).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> It's somewhat ironic because when I was younger I used to find the jet engine noise from afar to be one of the most soothing sounds ever. I lived in a town by the sea where you could see the airport on the other side. I'd sit on the pier and watch the planes take off for hours.
> 
> Guess I've gotten antsy what with all that's been going on in the news lately.


That's cool. 

If like watching planes, should watch this lady fly, as she is one of the best female aerobatic pilots in the world and makes it look so easy -






I guess news tends to do that to people.


----------



## Sabk

Astrology thoughts 🤔

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurelles

I swear my mood swings are getting more and more intense. It used to be I'd have days where I'm depressed and days where I'm able to go outside. Now it's either a day where I wanna top myself or a day like today where I just spend the entirety of it dancing and looking forward to the future even though I don't really have any direct plans for it. Very strange


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> That's cool.
> 
> If like watching planes, should watch this lady fly, as she is one of the best female aerobatic pilots in the world and makes it look so easy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess news tends to do that to people.


Thanks for the video! :squeeze Very nice aerobatics :yes


----------



## BAH

Another universe erased


----------



## MCHB

I've decided to boycott a certain social media site for awhile on the grounds that I'm sick and tired of all the posts highlighting politics and all of the *****ed up sh*t in the world when all I'm ever trying to do is see what my friends and family have been up too in their lives or seeing if any pictures have been posted of my nephew's adventures. The fact that said social media site also rams "suggested" crap down my throat all the time that I have absolutely zero interest in seeing doesn't help things either; it's just turning me into an irate mess and I've decided to focus my attention elsewhere.


----------



## Sabk

I've always had an issue with being publically nice to people.
My instinctive thought is that it's a weakness. Don't show people you at the very least want to be nice, supportive, understanding. Better to keep it locked up. Be nice and they will take advantage. Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> Thanks for the video! :squeeze Very nice aerobatics :yes


You're welcome. 

:yes



Sabk said:


> I've always had an issue with being publically nice to people.
> My instinctive thought is that it's a weakness. Don't show people you at the very least want to be nice, supportive, understanding. Better to keep it locked up. Be nice and they will take advantage. Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Awww :hug


----------



## BAH

Because


----------



## Rains

Paul said:


> Reminds me of the Philip K. Dick novel _Dr. Futurity_, about a future where doctors are loathed (and illegal) because the culture embraces death. The whole society is young because only a few unfortunates accidentally live past 30. And when someone is "saved" from death by someone else, they press charges. Birth isn't grieved though, because it doesn't happen, they only artificially develop a new embryo when someone dies (static population count).


Interesting, I'll look into that. I've only read one of his other books, so it's probably about time to give him another crack.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Boop


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to say to hell with all my bills and spend any and all money I get on music gear


----------



## Sabk

Fts.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Lohikaarme

@WillYouStopDave Did someone make you stink?


















Thanks Olenna, I'll have to remember that


----------



## Chevy396

I woke up to the sound of rustling in the bushes outside my window. When I quietly looked out to see what it was, it was a very young buck about five feet away. We both froze for a while and pretended we couldn't see each other. After a while he went back to trimming the bushes. The family of deer are the natural landscapers.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> I woke up to the sound of rustling in the bushes outside my window. When I quietly looked out to see what it was, it was a very young buck about five feet away. We both froze for a while and pretended we couldn't see each other. After a while he went back to trimming the bushes. The family of deer are the natural landscapers.


He just came back for more...


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> He just came back for more...


The area around your house looks so tranquil, you're lucky hehe 

Do you ever see any raccoons? Raccoons are funny little buggers


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> The area around your house looks so tranquil, you're lucky hehe
> 
> Do you ever see any raccoons? Raccoons are funny little buggers


I haven't seen any raccoons, although I'm sure there are some out there. I have seen a fox, but only once. Luckily no bears yet.


----------



## BAH

Some dude jogging bare footed


----------



## Lohikaarme

@finallyclosed Hopefully if any bears visit they will be like this one








And not the bear from Revenant 

1,000 posts, I have hit a milestone  Wooo!!


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> @*finallyclosed* Hopefully if any bears visit they will be like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not the bear from Revenant
> 
> 1,000 posts, I have hit a milestone  Wooo!!


Don't get too cocky, I'm catching up with you.

I wonder if that guy is still alive. Maybe I should only go outdoors when I'm with my parents, since they are slower than me.


----------



## riverbird

I might take a chance at trying to make jewelry. I'm in need of a new creative outlet and I've been interested in it for so long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Lohikaarme said:


> @WillYouStopDave Did someone make you stink?


 Nah. I just have an odd thing with noses. Comes and goes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Multiple options on the table and not enough to have all as per usual


----------



## Sabk

It's nice and cloudy and cool today. It feels good. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## tehuti88

Worrying that I offended someone. I tried telling myself I was imagining it but now I'm starting to doubt that. I don't know what I did unless it's my usual stupid avoidance. 

Some days it feels like I should just not interact with people at all, I always get it wrong.


----------



## MondKrabbe

I'm too nervous to talk to this person because I think they hate me now. But what if they hate me because I'm not talking to them? I'm too anxious to do anything useful. Or maybe I'm just overthinking it. The anxiety is killing me.:sigh:sigh:sigh


----------



## Chevy396

Maybe I just need someone to believe in me, instead of thinking I'm lying or making mistakes all of the time. My current lack of motivation stems from a morale issue. And motivation is 90% of starting a new business.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Of course the power would go out on a really hot day. lol Oh well. It should be on momentarily.


----------



## Mc Borg

I want to be a battle rapper. I wish I had bars.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mc Borg said:


> I want to be a battle rapper. I wish I had bars.


Mom's spaghetti.


----------



## SplendidBob

tehuti88 said:


> Worrying that I offended someone. I tried telling myself I was imagining it but now I'm starting to doubt that. I don't know what I did unless it's my usual stupid avoidance.
> 
> Some days it feels like I should just not interact with people at all, I always get it wrong.


It's highly unlikely . You aren't at all offensive so I wouldn't sweat it.

You also need to be careful jumping to conclusions and making decisions based on that. You definitely should interact with people, and you should do so even if they magically do somehow get offended by something inoffensive .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SamanthaStrange said:


> Mom's spaghetti.


Was laced with confetti.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's no way it took my candy bar only 15 minutes to get solid in the freezer with the power out. The freezer was a little cool but still...

I'm going to save it for tomorrow.


----------



## Mc Borg

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Was laced with confetti.


plus tazed by a yeti

yo


----------



## blue2




----------



## Sabk




----------



## BAH

They descended into the world of shadows


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Stuff and things.


----------



## Karsten

Sabk said:


>


Awww.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Karsten said:


> Awww.


Lol, I have my moments.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

6


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

"Wondering what do we partake in for date number two..."

"Puts thinking cap on"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wren611 said:


> I want a better family. Mine's full of wankshafts.


Best word ever. Two insults in one! :lol


----------



## QueenEtna

Can't wait until winter is over. But I know once it's gone and its 50 celsius I'll miss it


----------



## huh

Friday night! woopwoopwoop


----------



## BAH

Boom


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BAH

Do Not Enter


----------



## Chevy396

Everyone at whole foods seems either really healthy or really old. I think this is a good sign for a grocery store.


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Damn, that's one manly RV. Especially the bathroom.


----------



## BAH

Tsk tsk


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

I feel somewhat pressured to think of interesting things to write about, but I am just not up to it.


----------



## Lohikaarme

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...t-like-theyd-erase-history-damnatio-memoriae/


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...t-like-theyd-erase-history-damnatio-memoriae/


Yikes, that's harsh. We're not just gonna assassinate you, we're gonna make it like you never even lived.


----------



## BAH

I.D


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> Yikes, that's harsh. We're not just gonna assassinate you, we're gonna make it like you never even lived.


In tomorrow's lesson: how did the ancient Athenians deal with political rivals and characters they deemed an overall threat to democracy? Stay tuned to find out


----------



## BAH

It's time


----------



## tea111red

thyme


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> In tomorrow's lesson: how did the ancient Athenians deal with political rivals and characters they deemed an overall threat to democracy? Stay tuned to find out


I'm taking notes for strategies to use in the S&C section.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Youtube is shady, they purposely lower people's view counts and stuff. Too bad its about the content not about the numbers.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Blue corn onion rings are delicious.


----------



## BAH

Oui


----------



## Chevy396

Exercise can cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## Sabk

I keep getting distracted

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

Best vid I've seen in a long time. Crowd at Foo Fighters concert getting rick-rolled by Rick Astley.






The drummer Taylor Hawkins starts it off like 'Smells like teen spirit', I thought that was pretty cool too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub :clap :lol I :heart Dave Grohl.


----------



## crimeclub

SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub :clap :lol I :heart Dave Grohl.


lol Dave Grohl is a national treasure and rock and roll hero.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He's my dad, he's our brother's dad, he's not your dad, and I'm not ok with you calling him "daddy", it's *****ing weird


----------



## BAH

It's over


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> He's my dad, he's our brother's dad, he's not your dad, and I'm not ok with you calling him "daddy", it's *****ing weird


Sounds kinky.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

finallyclosed said:


> Sounds kinky.


It's real life not fantasy porn unfortunately...family dynamics can get tangled and strange to say the least


----------



## tehuti88

_Rothenthpersulale_

Awkward fantasy name. :serious:


----------



## BAH

It has begun


----------



## cinto

It has begun for sure


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't think the final treatment will be the eradication of them. Maybe if I get some of those toxic smell sprays to follow up with that'll do the trick


----------



## BAH

Randomness


----------



## Crisigv

Something bad is going to happen.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Great, another mood swing. :rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it so often in life you gotta lose to break uneven...


----------



## tea111red

i saw some man walking w/ what must've been his girlfriend. she looked 80-90 yrs old and he looked 40-50? :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> i saw some man walking w/ what must've been his girlfriend. she looked 80-90 yrs old and he looked 40-50? :lol


Maybe she's extremely wealthy.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe she's extremely wealthy.


lol, that thought crossed my mind.


----------



## BAH

Ey


----------



## Chevy396

When your Mexican soup makes your nose run and your face sweat, you know you did it right.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> When your Mexican soup makes your nose run and your face sweat, you know you did it right.


 I don't know. I can think of at least a couple of things you could do pretty wrong to your mexican soup that would have close to the same effect. :lol


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I can think of at least a couple of things you could do pretty wrong to your mexican soup that would have close to the same effect. :lol


I don't put actual Mexicans in mine like you do.


----------



## Chevy396

Why do I take this pain
Is it only for the gain
Every day I hurt myself again
But every night I never win


----------



## Chevy396

Time is only a teardrop, shed by eternity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jerry, I just don't know sometimes...


----------



## A Void Ant

_click click click
gonna have some fun

bam bam bam
gonna by myself a gun

bang bang bang
gonna lay with it in bed

drip drip drip
gonna point it at my head
drip drip drip

drip drip drip

drip

:nerd:
_


----------



## BAH

Do Not Enter


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want some whiskey but I don't want to go get some whiskey and I'm $0.60 short of getting it delivered...can we say 1st world problems?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> When your Mexican soup makes your nose run and your face sweat, you know you did it right.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I can think of at least a couple of things you could do pretty wrong to your mexican soup that would have close to the same effect. :lol





finallyclosed said:


> I don't put actual Mexicans in mine like you do.


1. I have nothing against Mexicans.

2. For the record I did not mean any offense.


----------



## tea111red

sure are a lot of people who have 7up in their license plate numbers in this area.


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Do Not Enter


or what???


----------



## komorikun

Still not quite used to people who are heavily tattooed or have huge ear gauges. I can't help but stare and gape when I see it.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. I have nothing against Mexicans.
> 
> 2. For the record I did not mean any offense.


I think it was just an attempt at sharing a soup recipe.

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/rio-grande-turkey-soup/0534b15e-5909-48d1-a71a-39a598a3301f[



tea111red said:


> sure are a lot of people who have 7up in their license plate numbers in this area.


You mean the letters?

For some reason, lots of white Priuses here have the letters RPG in their plate numbers. I always suspect they might be secretly factory installed by toyota with a hidden bomb.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. I have nothing against Mexicans.
> 
> 2. For the record I did not mean any offense.


I wasn't offended. Just a joke.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

It's funny how many girls on tinder lack insight into what pictures make them look attractive, I'm not going to look at a girl who's clearly completely wasted in a picture and think 'she looks like a good match'. Maybe I'm the wrong audience. Snapchat dog filters are not 'cute', are you 12 years old? Although maybe I'm the wrong audience. And don't get me started on fake tans. Want to look 33 when you're 23? Get yer arse down to Shelia's tanning salon. Again maybe I'm the wrong audience.


----------



## Chevy396

It's getting closer to Sunday night again.


----------



## tehuti88

Baaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## crimeclub

Like unto the Wu-Tang Clan, category 4 hurricanes ain't nothing to f*** with. Stay safe Texas.


----------



## BAH

Again and again


----------



## harrison

I'd quite like to know how Yingluck Shinawatra can still look like that at 50 years of age. :O

Good grief she's adorable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Beer satisfactory after no beer some time.

Cave satisfactory after no solo some time.

Chicken satisfactory after no grill some time. 

Need kiss. Kiss be satisfactory after no kiss some time...


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> I think it was just an attempt at sharing a soup recipe.
> 
> https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/rio-grande-turkey-soup/0534b15e-5909-48d1-a71a-39a598a3301f[
> 
> You mean the letters?
> 
> For some reason, lots of white Priuses here have the letters RPG in their plate numbers. I always suspect they might be secretly factory installed by toyota with a hidden bomb.


yep...saw another one today.


----------



## f1ora

dude ive had no idea how much i hate weaboos til now


----------



## Memories of Silence

A few days ago, I saw "3002" somewhere and thought it looked like it could sound like "fruit", because "3" has "thr" ("fr"), "00" could be "oo" ("ui") and "2" has "t".

I wonder if people will ever start spelling fruit as 3002.


----------



## BAH

Zero


----------



## SofaKing

Maybe I should go mobile, from a living/working perspective. Perhaps an RV towing my car with a good mobile internet rig.

Springtime in the desert, why not?
Summer in the mountains? Sure
Skiing for a month? Can do
Going south during the harsh winters? Maybe so

I guess if i had to return "home" to care for parents, that'd be easier too.

Hmm..will likely solidify my life as a loner, but who knows...


----------



## gthopia94

I just love that **** has to go down on the most promising of days. *Sighs* the balance & story of my life .


----------



## cybernaut

45% for class participation
55% for Exam Paper
1 group presentation

No wonder why people are dropping the hell out of this course before it even starts. I mean damn, lady.....


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I'm basically being told to **** off.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## riverbird

I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


Nope.....nope.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## BAH

5..4..3..


----------



## BAH

Sleeping late and waking up early haha....



No


----------



## IcedOver

riverbird said:


> I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


_47 Meters Down_.


----------



## IcedOver

I haven't watched the latest "Twin Peaks" episode. Last week my co-worker said that episode was one of his favorites, before I watched it. I didn't like it all that much, or at least it was one of the worst in weeks. Today he said the same thing, so I'm not anticipating liking this one either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


 I wouldn't necessarily say I'm specifically terrified of sharks. I just have a REALLY healthy respect for them. Enough to where I'm just like "Yeah, look man. You can have the ocean and you can swim around and show your teeth all day long and I'll be cool with that here on the land not seeing your teeth and your big sharky tail whipping around and stuff".


----------



## Crisigv

riverbird said:


> I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


Me too!!!


----------



## solalone

Will it ever get any better?


----------



## Barakiel

Folks in northern Japan are being asked to evacuate to shelter 'cause of Kim Jong-un's stupid missile fixation. NK had one flying over Japan apparently, it shouldn't actually hit anyone but still. Sigh /:


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say I'm specifically terrified of sharks. I just have a REALLY healthy respect for them. Enough to where I'm just like "Yeah, look man. You can have the ocean and you can swim around and show your teeth all day long and I'll be cool with that here on the land not seeing your teeth and your big sharky tail whipping around and stuff".


I have a very healthy respect for them too. I probably wouldn't ever actually go cage diving. The desire to do something super cool vs. actually doing it... with my luck, the shark would break through the cage and I'd be dinner. :lol Amazing and terrifying creatures,


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> Me too!!!


 I remember you mentioning sharks once before. I have to admit I was a little surprised. How did you get into sharks?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wouldn't mind having Netflix some time in the future.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember you mentioning sharks once before. I have to admit I was a little surprised. *How did you get into sharks?*


They ate her, duh.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I want to go cage diving with great white sharks. And I'm terrified of sharks.


I always feel a little nervous even surfing because when you're waiting for a wave your feet are there just dangling like bait for a shark. I even saw on the news a few years ago where a guy got attacked by a big one surfing at the same beach in southern California I used to use.

I don't think I could go cage diving. That's two risks in one. Your scuba gear could malfunction, or a shark could get you. Or both! I would probably have a hard time surfing anymore either though, unless I was high or something.


----------



## riverbird

finallyclosed said:


> I always feel a little nervous even surfing because when you're waiting for a wave your feet are there just dangling like bait for a shark. I even saw on the news a few years ago where a guy got attacked by a big one surfing at the same beach in southern California I used to use.
> 
> I don't think I could go cage diving. That's two risks in one. Your scuba gear could malfunction, or a shark could get you. Or both! I would probably have a hard time surfing anymore either though, unless I was high or something.


I would probably have a panic attack on a surfing board with my feet just dangling in the water! Nope. Too much. :lol That is sad!

Yeah, that's true. I didn't even think about the scuba gear possibly malfunctioning. Another reason to keep the desire to do so in my head and not fulfill it. Surfing while high doesn't seem like the best thing to do.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I would probably have a panic attack on a surfing board with my feet just dangling in the water! Nope. Too much. :lol That is sad!
> 
> Yeah, that's true. I didn't even think about the scuba gear possibly malfunctioning. Another reason to keep the desire to do so in my head and not fulfill it. *Surfing while high doesn't seem like the best thing to do.*


But it sounds sooo good!


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember you mentioning sharks once before. I have to admit I was a little surprised. How did you get into sharks?


Not sure. I've always been fascinated with them since I was a kid. It was only a year or so ago now that I got to see a bigger one in person at the aquarium. I got to touch a small one too.


----------



## riverbird

finallyclosed said:


> But it sounds sooo good!


True, it kind of does! :b



Crisigv said:


> Not sure. I've always been fascinated with them since I was a kid. It was only a year or so ago now that I got to see a bigger one in person at the aquarium. I got to touch a small one too.


I've been fascinated with them since I was a kid too! Shark Week on Discovery was my favorite time of the year growing up. I used to have endless amounts of shark facts stored in my brain, I could name any shark that came on TV.


----------



## cybernaut

All of these free tables in this place. And you chose to sit here. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Thought watching these Mukbang videos would give me the motivation that I need to eat less but it's doing the opposite


----------



## tea111red

^


----------



## tehuti88

I'm bothered by the title of that video because I thought it was going to tell about the dangers of searching the Web with Bing. :/


...Google tells me apparently both spellings are correct but this is the first time I've seen this one used.


...There's an actual misspelling in the title besides that but now I'm getting petty, so yeah.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> ^


4 hours of binging. :eek


----------



## Chevy396

Cream soda for breakfast. What more could you ask for in life? Other than a girlfriend who likes to walk around the house in her underwear.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to start drinking coffee. Have that cool machine that makes it good and stuff. Feel like I've been missing out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

**** coffee. :bah

@Mc Borg :lol


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## riverbird

I want to live in a converted camper van, live my dream minimalist lifestyle, travel, experience what the world has to offer, and to make a difference along the way. Helping humans and animals in some way in every place that I end up. I want to actually live life, I'm tired of just simply existing and doing a terrible job at even that.



Kevin001 said:


> I want to start drinking coffee. Have that cool machine that makes it good and stuff. Feel like I've been missing out.


Do it! I recommend a french press. Cheap, basic, but makes the best coffee.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I've been watching YesReneau's videos a great deal lately. Her magnetism is intoxicating.


----------



## Mc Borg

SamanthaStrange said:


> **** coffee. :bah
> 
> @Mc Borg :lol


That's not funny. :bah

(hehe)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> I want to live in a converted camper van, live my dream minimalist lifestyle, travel, experience what the world has to offer, and to make a difference along the way. Helping humans and animals in some way in every place that I end up. I want to actually live life, I'm tired of just simply existing and doing a terrible job at even that.


Pick me up when you get to Canada


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> Pick me up when you get to Canada


I will! :clap


----------



## BAH

Time limit is 100 taks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if they cut this track with vocals first that fading into a low key bridge which then builds into the full scale instrumental jam and then in the studio edited it so that it starts from the low key bridge, builds into the instrumental jam and then jump cut it to the vocal storyline...if that's not the case it's a 25 minute piece that has that potential listening it. Also what a brilliant way to tell the story


----------



## catcharay

Got asked for id. That can be a win for today, which is good because yesterday was terrible.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> I want to start drinking coffee. Have that cool machine that makes it good and stuff. Feel like I've been missing out.


Coffee is good but I rarely drink it. You should try it. Can't hurt to try new things once in awhile. 

Last time I had it, I had to brush my teefies because I drank some that was kind of bitter. I just put sugar in it with no coffee creamer because I didn't have any here and I just wanted some that day. Bitter coffee morning breath is yuck.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Coffee is good but I rarely drink it. You should try it. Can't hurt to try new things once in awhile.
> 
> Last time I had it, I had to brush my teefies because I drank some that was kind of bitter. I just put sugar in it with no coffee creamer because I didn't have any here and I just wanted some that day. Bitter coffee morning breath is yuck.


Drink it more girl...we could be coffee buddies 

Oh really....thanks for the tip. Just want something hot in the morning and people make it look so good with those little cup things and stuff lol.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## komorikun

spam


----------



## Sabk

Almost every article - in fact, every article - i read to help me with my ****, advises to get a therapist as the first and primary source of help. With which I agree, on some level. But if you can't afford therapy, you're kinda screwed. 

🤔 I try a lot to grow, evolve, get better, on my own. There are some issues though, that are harder to deal with. If I could find a step-by-step at home program...wishes, wishes. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

This activated charcoal toothpaste is amazing for getting rid of cigarette and coffee stains without making your teeth way too white. Just sort of natural color evenly over your teeth. Plus I have been using Colgate whitening toothpaste for a couple months with no noticeable effect, but when I switched to Black Magic I can see a huge difference in just a couple weeks.


----------



## Barakiel

I've been awake for almost 24 hours now and I'm still not all that tired, I just might set a new record today


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Drink it more girl...we could be coffee buddies
> 
> Oh really....thanks for the tip. Just want something hot in the morning and people make it look so good with those little cup things and stuff lol.


Lmao 

It does make you warm. That's for sure. If you put just sugar in it, it's no good. I have gotten these Starbucks coffee drinks from the store that they sell. But they're kind of expensive. Really good, though.


----------



## Yer Blues

Saw Arrested Development(the band) for free over the weekend. Very good live.


----------



## BAH

Laziness once again


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmao
> 
> It does make you warm. That's for sure. If you put just sugar in it, it's no good. I have gotten these Starbucks coffee drinks from the store that they sell. But they're kind of expensive. Really good, though.


Starbucks coffee it is then. :high5


----------



## tea111red

just remembered this masterpiece.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Starbucks coffee it is then. :high5


They have like four flavors at my store. There's vanilla, caramel(my favorite one), S'mores, and I think the other is just original. S'mores is my second favorite. It's probably worth getting two instead of one. They taste divine.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm amazed how many Americans think prostitution is legal in Las Vegas.


----------



## forgetmylife

tehuti88 said:


> I'm amazed how many Americans think prostitution is legal in Las Vegas.


ive always wondered how that worked

is it just a scam? or are all those business cards with nude women on them real contacts for "illegal" sex

it is legal an hour drive from there... brothels in a couple cities or something in the middle of nowhere an hour drive from vegas, too lazy to look it up

idk if ill ever visit those brothels, probably not, but I wanna go there (out to those rural cities) and buy their fireworks because it's the closest place to me where you can buy "illegal" fireworks and bring them back to CA

edit: "About 66 times more money is spent by customers on illegal prostitution in Nevada than in the regulated brothels.[5]"

lol wow, people don't give a **** about the law


----------



## Mc Borg

Dogmatists gonna dogmatize.


----------



## forgetmylife

what are you even supposed to do and why


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> They have like four flavors at my store. There's vanilla, caramel(my favorite one), S'mores, and I think the other is just original. S'mores is my second favorite. It's probably worth getting two instead of one. They taste divine.


----------



## AussiePea

Landed in LA, the American holiday begins!


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> just remembered this masterpiece.


Is he a gangster or a hipster? I can't tell. :b


----------



## BAH

Those fools


----------



## Sabk

Faute avouée, à moitié pardonnée. 

I like this saying. And it fits what I'm planning on doing. It's a huge deal. And something I've thought of doing for months. Years, even. 
But it's time I make some major changes and not just small, convenient ones. Like when you get over an addiction, you first admit that there is a problem. Done. Then there is the amends step, admitting you were wrong and apologizing, coming clean. Not done yet, but I'm planning on it. The anxiety of that is enough to not do it; I can come up with 101 reasons why I shouldn't do it, but deep down I know I have to. Let the chips fall where they may, face the music, deal with what's to come...one of the scariest **** I've done in a while. Bottom line though, it's worth it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Mom will start charging $5 per ride.....yay.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


>


Haha. What T.I. says.


----------



## BAH

Curse this weather


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. What T.I. says.


I'm serious girl you can get all 4 flavors. :laugh:


----------



## Wanderlust26

finallyclosed said:


> This activated charcoal toothpaste is amazing for getting rid of cigarette and coffee stains without making your teeth way too white. Just sort of natural color evenly over your teeth. Plus I have been using Colgate whitening toothpaste for a couple months with no noticeable effect, but when I switched to Black Magic I can see a huge difference in just a couple weeks.


Ooh, sounds interesting. I'm gonna look into that.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm scared. I need to get my **** together.


----------



## BAH

Unexpected visitors..


----------



## Kevin001

Every time someone asks me where I'm going................to hell if I don't pray .


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I had more energy to do basic things.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Every time someone asks me where I'm going................to hell if I don't pray .


That must really suck.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> That must really suck.


To go to hell? Yup choose Jesus .


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


If that comic is referring to you, I don't believe it is physically possible for you to look terrible.

Oh, and how come when I translate "ἄχθος ἀρούρης" it says "burden Rat" in English? Lol, I'm guessing this isn't what you meant to write.


----------



## Lohikaarme

finallyclosed said:


> If that comic is referring to you, I don't believe it is physically possible for you to look terrible.
> 
> Oh, and how come when I translate "ἄχθος ἀρούρης" it says "burden Rat" in English? Lol, I'm guessing this isn't what you meant to write.


Thanks, but if you saw my dark circles you'd likely change your tune :b

Lmao, that made me laugh :lol It means "burden upon the earth", lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

It's so dark in this house that I now live in. I need to buy lights. I wonder if it affects my mood in a bad way.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Thanks, but if you saw my dark circles you'd likely change your tune :b
> 
> Lmao, that made me laugh :lol It means "burden upon the earth", lol.


Well, that is slightly better than being a burden rat.


----------



## BAH

There must be a wildfire somewhere, it's hot af, and the air smells like smoke.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I just need to laugh. If anyone sees this post, and has something funny to say, or know about a funny video or something. Please don't hesitate to share with me.


----------



## cinto

Ominous Indeed said:


> I just need to laugh. If anyone sees this post, and has something funny to say, or know about a funny video or something. Please don't hesitate to share with me.


Whats the best thing about dating a homeless woman?........

you can drop her off anywhere :lol

How do you get a nun pregnant? .........

you dress her as an altar boy :twisted


----------



## Ominous Indeed

cinto said:


> Whats the best thing about dating a homeless woman?........
> 
> you can drop her off anywhere :lol
> 
> How do you get a nun pregnant? .........
> 
> you dress her as an altar boy :twisted


Thanks, I appreciate the response!

I think my hearth laughed even though I didn't personally


----------



## Dissonance

We must ban all cats.


----------



## cinto

Ominous Indeed said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the response!
> 
> I think my hearth laughed even though I didn't personally


No problem. I'll try harder next time


----------



## cinto

Dissonance said:


> We must ban all cats.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Dissonance

lohikaarme said:


>


we must ban all cats.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Dissonance said:


> we must ban all cats.


-Takes an armful of cats and absconds- you'll never catch me :bah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I miss going to the lake. It's been three years since I last went.


----------



## BAH

Nom


----------



## Wren611

Never realised before now that I love the sound of birds bathing in the bird baths. It's a very calming, splashy fluttering outside my bedroom window right now.


----------



## Chevy396

Now I understand why Whole Foods marked down this vegetarian protein shake mix to half price. The chocolate peanut butter flavor is way off, and the texture is gritty. It tastes kind of like powdered broccoli mixed with a stale 2 year old reeces peanut butter cup. It's not even old or anything, I think people have just been returning it as soon as they taste it. I might do that too, but it was so damn cheap for protein powder.


----------



## mt moyt

that moment when someone makes a joke and they are laughing, and its the kind of joke that expects a repartee, and all i can do is smile nervously at them.


----------



## Karsten

Ominous Indeed said:


> I just need to laugh. If anyone sees this post, and has something funny to say, or know about a funny video or something. Please don't hesitate to share with me.





cinto said:


> Whats the best thing about dating a homeless woman?........
> 
> you can drop her off anywhere :lol
> 
> How do you get a nun pregnant? .........
> 
> you dress her as an altar boy :twisted


This is cute. :smile2:



Dissonance said:


> We must ban all cats.


This is bull****. This will not stand.


----------



## Chevy396

Dissonance said:


> We must ban all cats.


Only black ones. And Mexican ones.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## calichick

So I'm reading the thread I made about hot girls asking out guys for a chance- I made from over a year ago and still facing similar frustrations.

I met this guy while out on a company outing, we exchanged numbers, however lost contact after a few weeks.

This past Saturday, he had his friend call me while in a drunken haze. I partially forgot who he was since it had been awhile and I had been talking to a few other guys but I was ecstatic when I saw his number pop up.

When I pick up the phone, his friend is saying my name over and over again and I frustrated that he had his friend call me over him reaching out to me directly.

We have so much fun that night, we went out dancing and I guess he was pretty drunk because next afternoon he texted me apologizing for being so drunk asking me out etc

I told him ok, and hadn't heard from him. So few days ago, I texted him asking him why his friend had called me and texted me that night general confusement..

He attributed it to alcohol and feigned ignorance which PISSES me off. Guys just use alcohol to excuse any of their behavior // revelation of feelings as insincere.

I'm very frustrated that men act so passive and cannot stand mixed signals and whatnot. Life is about being vulnerable and living life without regrets....


----------



## tehuti88

*reads the news article to see when the summer event on a virtual pet site ends*
*site is based in France and features mangled English translations of everything, BTW*



News article said:


> Good luck to you all and don't forget your solar cream


:|

"Solar cream."

:| ...

...

...

"...Oh. _Sunscreen._"

:lol


----------



## BAH

This weather..


----------



## forgetmylife

how easy we can be controlled


----------



## Blue Dino

Not sure how many more nights of sleep deprivation I will have due to this heat. 80F after midnight and no AC.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Why do people we've been talking to for awhile just all of a sudden disappear....stop talking to us without a reason its like hmmmmmk. I'm sure all of us here can relate.


----------



## Kevin001

Them love bugs are cray cray out here.


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Not sure how many more nights of sleep deprivation I will have due to this heat. 80F after midnight and no AC.


yep....i think last night was the most hellish night i've experienced in the longest time. drenched in sweat the entire night/early morning. :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people we've been talking to for awhile just all of a sudden disappear....stop talking to us without a reason its like hmmmmmk. I'm sure all of us here can relate.


Story of my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Story of my life.


Yeah just got to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## komorikun

Man those damn trains are noisy.


----------



## A Void Ant

I'm always hungry even though I'm always eating and I never gain any weight...I'll be skinny forever. :|


----------



## Bishop Rice

close to tears


----------



## cinto

Anyone with Quizup?


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

forgetmylife said:


> how easy we can be controlled


True. :blank

It's a sorta weird relief to have toothpicks again, so I can clean my fingernails.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Man those damn trains are noisy.


 Have you lived near train tracks before? I lived near them for many years and you kind of get used to it. Actually it got to where it was kind of soothing to hear the horns late at night. Kind of an odd cool contrast between the dead silence and the sudden noise.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you lived near train tracks before? I lived near them for many years and you kind of get used to it. Actually it got to where it was kind of soothing to hear the horns late at night. Kind of an odd cool contrast between the dead silence and the sudden noise.


Horns are fine. There is some sort of loud metallic crunching/grinding noise going on. It's not just tracks. It's a yard for trains. Weird. Even though I've been working in this area for 2 months, never heard such loud noises. Must be a late at night thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> *reads the news article to see when the summer event on a virtual pet site ends*
> *site is based in France and features mangled English translations of everything, BTW*
> 
> :|
> 
> "Solar cream."
> 
> :| ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> "...Oh. _Sunscreen._"
> 
> :lol


In the UK we call it sun cream which I guess is half way in between. Solar does sound cooler though.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Persephone The Dread said:


> In the UK we call it sun cream which I guess is half way in between. Solar does sound cooler though.


I would usually call it sunblock, not sun cream.


----------



## BAH

Wat is up with this smoky air for the past few days


----------



## Wren611

I should stop laughing at my own jokes.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Persephone The Dread

LydeaCharlotte said:


> I would usually call it sunblock, not sun cream.


Hm guess there are multiple ways of saying it.


----------



## BAH

Noe


----------



## Kevin001

Still have to find a new haircut place.......ugh.


----------



## BAH

Dank


----------



## Crisigv

I'm pretty sure I'm an sas member repellant.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Kevin001

People always say trust your heart....wrong. Our hearts are deceitful by nature.


----------



## Justright

You cannot feel love without connecting with someone, its not a feeling that can be summoned on command


----------



## Chevy396

God damn I love sweet n sour chicken!


----------



## BAH

Bew


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Justright said:


> You cannot feel love without connecting with someone, its not a feeling that can be summoned on command


Agreed.


----------



## Crisigv

I really hope I get to go to the baseball game on Monday, although I'll have to take some medicine for my motion sickness. I might try to get a shirt or something, the last time I wore a Jays shirt was elementary school and I got bullied really bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crisigv said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm an sas member repellant.


 Not necessarily. I follow you around on here to read your posts. I just usually don't know what to say when you're sad. I'm sneaky. 0


----------



## Crisigv

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not necessarily. I follow you around on here to read your posts. I just usually don't know what to say when you're sad. I'm sneaky. 0


Thanks I guess


----------



## riverbird

I downloaded a free eBook version of the Bible a few days ago and have been kind of reading it. I'm an atheist, I don't think reading the Bible is going to suddenly turn me into a believer after not being one my entire life, but I've always wanted to read it, just to see it for myself. I'm not sure what I think about it so far other than... coming from the perspective of a writer, I am having a hard time not judging it the way I would a novel.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I downloaded a free eBook version of the Bible a few days ago and have been kind of reading it. I'm an atheist, I don't think reading the Bible is going to suddenly turn me into a believer after not being one my entire life, but I've always wanted to read it, just to see it for myself. I'm not sure what I think about it so far other than... coming from the perspective of a writer, I am having a hard time not judging it the way I would a novel.


Keep reading or I can read to you. :yes


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> Keep reading or I can read to you. :yes


I will. And yes, read to me! :yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I downloaded a free eBook version of the Bible a few days ago and have been kind of reading it. I'm an atheist, I don't think reading the Bible is going to suddenly turn me into a believer after not being one my entire life, but I've always wanted to read it, just to see it for myself. I'm not sure what I think about it so far other than... coming from the perspective of a writer, I am having a hard time not judging it the way I would a novel.


 I don't know much about it (I've spent most of my life avoiding it) but from what I know the KJV is kind of a mishmash of all kinds of different sources. In that light, it kind of seems more cohesive than it should. But they likely did that on purpose.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Barakiel

I've already learned to associate the smell of my new bedding with the taste of bourbon (well aftertaste, that's the only thing I really like about it tbh). I just think it's interesting how your sense of smell and taste work together like that sometimes.


----------



## Chevy396

Barakiel said:


> I've already learned to associate the smell of my new bedding with the taste of bourbon (well aftertaste, that's the only thing I really like about it tbh). I just think it's interesting how your sense of smell and taste work together like that sometimes.


Why does your bedding smell like bourbon? I would return it if I were you. ;P

Eating sweet n sour chicken is like getting your meat, salad and desert all at the same time.


----------



## BAH

Let's see


----------



## Kevin001

Flash embedded videos are no longer supported but you can still watch on youtube....hmm at least I get a message now and not just a white screen.


----------



## tehuti88

This...actually sums up my experience with first joining SAS. :lol

https://tehuti88.blogspot.com/

Don't worry, for once it's a short read.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Hmm, all Florida universities to cancel classes because of the storm. Maybe I can catch up on readings, but we all know that I'm going to waste my time doing something else.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Hmm, all Florida universities to cancel classes because of the storm. Maybe I can catch up on readings, but we all know that I'm going to waste my time doing something else.


Stay safe that thing will hit all of Florida with the new trajectory.


----------



## forgetmylife

this site is way too enticing for someone who doesn't get out and socialize enough...

i need to stay away, spending hours on here everyday aint doing me any good!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Stay safe that thing will hit all of Florida with the new trajectory.


Thanks man. Got stacked up on water, food, and alcohol. I know the drill. -___-


----------



## funnynihilist

I think that the American government should be giving people money to evacuate. I'm sure that many people are too poor to leave and probably have nowhere to go. If you order people out of an area then give people the resources to leave that area. Instead what they got down in FL are clogged highways, no gas, and price gouging.
It's just sad!


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Thanks man. Got stacked up on water, food, and alcohol. I know the drill. -___-


I shouldn't be laughing but that made me chuckle lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Watching Daredevil season 2. Electra is one naughty, naughty girl who needs a spanking.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> I shouldn't be laughing but that made me chuckle lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I woke up with a bruise on my leg, and this isn't the first time I've gotten a bruise in my sleep. What the hell am I doing in my sleep anyway? :um :lol


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> I woke up with a bruise on my leg, and this isn't the first time I've gotten a bruise in my sleep. What the hell am I doing in my sleep anyway? :um :lol


Based on the webcam footage you've been posting in the picture thread, you don't wanna know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Based on the webcam footage you've been posting in the picture thread, you don't wanna know.


Oops, I meant to send it directly to you.


----------



## daretobelieve

How do people yell at complete strangers? Never understood those kind of people.


----------



## BAH

Wham


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

daretobelieve said:


> How do people yell at complete strangers? Never understood those kind of people.


Those people suck.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wonder what my breaking point will be. I hope I'll never have to find out.


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Wham


bam thank you, sir.


----------



## crimeclub

I'm so bored. I wish the 'New Posts' link was an instant dispenser of new threads.


----------



## riverbird

I waddle when I walk without my crutches, just with my leg immobilizer brace. I don't know why this amuses me so much but it does.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Barakiel

There's something bizarre about all these kids on tumblr identifying as "Marxist" or "gender nihilist" or whatever term is in vogue now. It's not a bad thing to read radical things necessarily, just that it probably isn't healthy to be exposed to them with little or no proper context uncritically the way it's done on tumblr.

okay maybe I'm a little salty about having nobody to talk about my philosophical interests with. It's not that I'm looking for someone to agree with me, just I'd rather not chat with people who glorify Mao or reblog some of the most generic sounding rhetoric denouncing the "bourgeoisie" when they'd be the first to go in a real revolution.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> There's something bizarre about all these kids on tumblr identifying as "Marxist" or *"gender nihilist"* or whatever term is in vogue now. It's not a bad thing to read radical things necessarily, just that it probably isn't healthy to be exposed to them with little or no proper context uncritically the way it's done on tumblr.
> 
> okay maybe I'm a little salty about having nobody to talk about my philosophical interests with. It's not that I'm looking for someone to agree with me, just I'd rather not chat with people who glorify Mao or reblog some of the most generic sounding rhetoric denouncing the "bourgeoisie" when they'd be the first to go in a real revolution.


I looked that up and I think it's the same thing as gender abolitionism? Which is a term I've come across before. I think gender abolitionism makes more sense as a name for what people seem to be describing and their goals, since they assign a value to gender - a negative one, so it seems incompatible with the basic definition of nihilism.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I looked that up and I think it's the same thing as gender abolitionism? Which is a term I've come across before. I think gender abolitionism makes more sense as a name for what people seem to be describing and their goals, since they assign a value to gender - a negative one, so it seems incompatible with the basic definition of nihilism.


I read a bit from the manifesto for it (which claims not to be a manifesto? lol :con) and it basically advocates some classic 'nihilist' or anti-humanist ideas I guess, like they explicitly deny there is such a thing as 'human nature' among other things.

I haven't read much into this stuff, but I'm guessing gender abolitionism doesn't necessarily require all that right?


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> I read a bit from the manifesto for it (which claims not to be a manifesto? lol :con) and it basically advocates some classic 'nihilist' or anti-humanist ideas I guess, like they explicitly deny there is such a thing as 'human nature' among other things.


Ah was it this link?

https://libcom.org/library/gender-nihilism-anti-manifesto



> Judith Butler refers to gender as, "the apparatus by which the production and normalization of masculine and feminine take place along with the interstitial forms of hormonal, chromosomal, psychic, and performative that gender assumes." If the current liberal politics of our trans comrades and siblings are rooted in trying to expand the social dimensions created by this apparatus, our work is a demand to see it burned to the ground.
> 
> We are radicals who have had enough with attempts to salvage gender. We do not believe we can make it work for us. We look at the transmisogyny we have faced in our own lives, the gendered violence that our comrades, both trans and cis have faced, and we realize that the apparatus itself makes such violence inevitable. We have had enough.
> 
> We are not looking to create a better system, for we are not interested in positive politics at all. All we demand in the present is a relentless attack on gender and the modes of social meaning and intelligibility it creates.


^ It's quite interesting really because at this point I'm pretty close to the MGTOW equivalent on gender. These guys are more like radfems (I was going to say most probably are but then noted the key difference towards the end of the gender abolition part) and whatever their manosphere equivalent is. People who want to recreate society from the ground up (as opposed to most mra's and libfems who just want to change things from within the current systems.)

The thing is though, while feminists and MRA's (at least the liberal ones) could potentially effect change on society in the ways they want, because they're both representing a group that makes up aprox 50 percent, the percentage of people who feel gender really doesn't work for them at all and are greatly dissatisfied with it to such a high degree is very small indeed. Like small enough that nobody will ever give a ****.

From my own observations, I don't believe it's in most people's best interest to do what they want to do, or that it's compatible with what most people want, but they believe it is. Either that or they don't care.



> There is a practical component to all of this. The question of humanism vs antihumanism is the question upon which the debate between liberal feminism and nihilist gender abolitionism will be based.


^ sentences you never thought you'd read.



> The gender nihilist, the gender abolitionist, looks at the system of gender itself and see's the violence at its core. We say no to a positive embrace of gender. We want to see it gone. We know appealing to the current formulations of power is always a liberal trap. We refuse to legitimize ourselves.


So yeah I think I saw that quoted somewhere else, and that's what made me think it seemed less nihilistic. Like in the sense that they don't see it as pointless, they see it as harmful and are actively seeking to do something about that.



> At the heart of our gender abolition is a negativity. We seek not to abolish gender so that a true self can be returned to; there is no such self. It is not as though the abolition of gender will free us to exist as true or genuine selves, freed from certain norms. Such a conclusion would be at odds with the entirety of our antihumanist claims. And thus we must take a leap into the void.


That seems like a near impossibility dependent on us evolving into a hive mind.



> While this risk is a powerful one, it is necessary. Yet in plunging into the unknown, we enter the waters of unintelligibility. These waters are not without their dangers; and there is a real possibility for a radical loss self. The very terms by which we recognize each other may be dissolved. But there is no other way out of this dilemma. *We are daily being attacked by a process of normalization that codes us as deviant. If we do not lose ourselves in the movement of negativity, we will be destroyed by the status quo.* We have only one option, risks be damned.


Well first they have to acknowledge what they're actually dealing with, not what they want to be dealing with, and then realise that they'd have to bring genetic engineering into their plan.



> This powerfully captures the predicament that we are in at this moment. While the risk of embracing negativity is high, we know the alternative will destroy us. *If we lose ourselves in the process, we have merely suffered the same fate we would have otherwise.* Thus it is with reckless abandon that we refuse to postulate about what a future might hold, and what we might be within that future. A rejection of meaning, a rejection of known possibility, a rejection of being itself. Nihilism. That is our stance and method.


And again given the anti-humanism stuff isn't their goal essentially anti-identity which basically means their end goal is losing self because there is no self. Did they even read this through after writing it?



> Relentless critique of positive gender politics is thus a starting point, but one which must occur cautiously. For if we are to criticize their own normative underpinnings in favor of an alternative, we only fall prey once again to the neutralizing power of normalization. Thus we answer the demand for a clearly stated alternative and for a program of actions to be taken with a resolute "no." *The days of manifestos and platforms are over. The negation of all things, ourselves included, is the only means through which we will ever be able to gain anything*


This is actually amazing. Best thing I've read this year. Oh my god. Pure gold.



> I wrote the *anti-manifesto *out of desperation. *Like many trans women before me* (Susan Stryker has articulated this phenomena beautifully), I turned to theory to try to explain and contextualize my lived experience. Gender Nihilism was conceived in community, through discussion between myself and a group of comrades primarily composed of *other trans women* of color.
> 
> *Finally, this piece was not meant to tell anyone how to think about gender,* it was the result of a collective analysis by a specific group of people which came to conclusions that allowed us to understand our lives. If you don't like that understanding, feel free to discard it. I do not ask or demand you agree with me. I am happy that discussion and discourse towards these ideas continues. I made mistakes with omitting crucial contextual framings which caused my piece to be at least tacitly complicit in whiteness and coloniality. Keep resisting, keep struggling, keep discussing, keep surviving.


:con

I feel like I'm listening to the end quote of American Psycho on loop








Barakiel said:


> I haven't read much into this stuff, but I'm guessing gender abolitionism doesn't necessarily require all that right?


I read this blog about gender abolitionism a while back from a 'transpositive non-binary gender abolitionist' (which probably isn't a standard example of their beliefs: )

https://thingofthings.wordpress.com...r-abolitionism-is-totally-possible-yes-it-is/

Also unrelated but it always cracks me up how when you go into an environment online that's a certain degree left politically 'comrade' starts to pops up unironically constantly. Does no one find it hilarious that they're calling each other that? How can they do that with a straight face? You're not going into battle - you're communicating on reddit (etc.)


----------



## cybernaut

Lol, that's not a great opportunity. That's slave labor. Thanks for the denial email as well.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boyfriend has been nagging at me to wear different lingerie to bed. My mother bought me like thirty duplicates of the same grey sports bra which I have been wearing for years, and I am only now receiving complaints :blank

I never even thought about it... I thought guys don't notice these things :l


----------



## Chevy396

I guess today is a mac n cheese day.


----------



## BAH

Busted


----------



## tehuti88

> I think women are naturally atheists so i a meaningless world they all play the "Game".


Wha?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The older I get, the more dolls creep me out...


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The older I get, the more dolls creep me out...


What about this one?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> What about this one?


I'd be noping the hell out of there!


----------



## tea111red

spanakopita


----------



## BAH

Yu


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The older I get, the more dolls creep me out...


I walked into the sun room once and my niece was sitting on the floor all done up for church in her dress, playing with some dolls and talking for them. I hate saying this about my niece, but it was one of the creepiest things I've ever seen. I haven't been able to get that scene out of my head since. This is what happens when you allow horror movies into your society lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> spanakopita


I had to google it. It looks yummy. :b


----------



## BAH

Shaved head and stache...look ugly af now


----------



## AussiePea

I'm at a red sox game, this is more boring than cricket...


----------



## Equity

Amon said:


> Shaved head and stache...look ugly af now


I'm not going to shave my head this time, I will go to the barber, though I haven't been in a while so it's scary.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Saw a 1969-era Pontiac GTO Judge when out and about with mom today. So awesome!


----------



## Kevin001

So I haven't talked or saw my dad in years but he shows up in Dallas to watch the game and talk to my sis.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I just deserve to be depressed my whole life.


----------



## Chevy396

What's the point of paying for Amazon Prime when half of the stuff on Amazon takes longer than two days to ship anyway?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

finallyclosed said:


> I walked into the sun room once and my niece was sitting on the floor all done up for church in her dress, playing with some dolls and talking for them. I hate saying this about my niece, but it was one of the creepiest things I've ever seen. I haven't been able to get that scene out of my head since. This is what happens when you allow horror movies into your society lol.


Lol Well, I'd probably be a little creeped out, too thinking some kind of spirit was in it or something. I've seen too many YouTube vids on that kind of stuff. I know it's obviously fake but I've seen some unexplained ones that just give me chills. 

And there's a creepy clown doll where I live. It does creep me out sometimes when I'm here by myself.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> And there's a creepy clown doll where I live. It does creep me out sometimes when I'm here by myself.


:O


----------



## calichick

I think I got a little taste of biracial black/white guys and I am hooked....

Met a guy at a bar who was mixed, ending up going out with him and making out and now, white guys don't quite have the same impact they do...

I've always classed mixed guys as #1 but never went out with a half black guy before....I've really leaned towards Hispanic/white or Asian/white but it's now like,



Yes please.:yes

It's their lips or something....the body, the skin...the long hand of the law lol


----------



## calichick

This might be a beast to find a half black guy who likes me.

Physically speaking although I've got the a!! of a goddess, I'm skinny as f***

I ain't got any curves...

I've got my work cut out for me >

Cali always enjoys a good challenge..


----------



## blue2

I'm happy to see an old acquaintance is doing ok :yes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> :O


I'll probably take a pic of it. It looks creepy but funny at the same time and there's a statue head thingy that looks like Jeepers Creepers. It looks evil. xD


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'll probably take a pic of it. It looks creepy but funny at the same time and there's a statue head thingy that looks like Jeepers Creepers. It looks evil. xD


As long as it doesn't look like these you're fine.


----------



## Chevy396

I need to find a good FPS to play as a distraction when my anxiety gets bad. I bought a gaming laptop for a reason, but I haven't even played any games on it yet.


----------



## Dissonance

Now that I've let go. What do I actually want to do? Should I do it for myself? I still worry about failure, about the fall from it. Should I back down? Somehow I don't want to. I've ready for my leap of faith, even after my true intention has been done away with.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> *I'll probably take a pic of it. *It looks creepy but funny at the same time and there's a statue head thingy that looks like Jeepers Creepers. It looks evil. xD


Please do. I wanna see it!


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'll probably take a pic of it. It looks creepy but funny at the same time and there's a statue head thingy that looks like Jeepers Creepers. It looks evil. xD


Kill it and bury it's head in a different location than it's body. Don't take chances with demon possessed dolls. It's in the bible somewhere.


----------



## riverbird

I don't want this life. I don't want to keep trying to fight to participate in a life that I don't fit in with, that I don't believe in. I don't want to have to get a job just to pay bills, living paycheck to paycheck, and that's all that I would be doing because I don't have the drive to try and obtain a high paying job. I'm not qualified for one anyway. I want to live life. I want to connect with nature, animals, people and the things that truly matter; things that bring me peace and fulfillment. None of the crap that we're expected to accomplish in life matter. You can't take a college degree, your job, fancy house, car, and useless material possessions with you when you die.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@Kevin001 Oh no. I'd be hiding under the covers. The Jeepers Creepers one looks pure evil. Haha. But the clown one is in between eerie and playful looking, which makes it more creepy in a way. The clown one has a music box attached to it and you have to twist it or something to make clown music play.
@SamanthaStrange I'll post them. 
@finallyclosed That's probably what I'd do if I could get away with it but I'd be in trouble for breaking and burying them. Lol As long as they don't move or anything strange happens. I still get wary of their presence from time to time.


----------



## BAH

?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

!

!!

!!!


----------



## Barakiel

.....
....... 
.....


----------



## Lohikaarme

"I refuse.
*refuse*
to believe that all hope is gone
*refuse*
to believe that mercy is gone
*refuse*
to believe that our conscience is a fossil.
[...]
We are going to stick with love,
because the alternative is *unlivable*."​


----------



## BAH

Ahchoo


----------



## tehuti88

FREAKING HELL ANGELA EDWARDS LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SamanthaStrange said:


> Please do. I wanna see it!


There's both of them. I couldn't get a good picture of the clown because it's inside of a wooden stand with a glass screen but there it is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's both of them. I couldn't get a good picture of the clown because it's inside of a wooden stand with a glass screen but there it is.


:clap Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's both of them. I couldn't get a good picture of the clown because it's inside of a wooden stand with a glass screen but there it is.


The one on the right is definitely the ringleader. Kill him first.


----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's both of them. I couldn't get a good picture of the clown because it's inside of a wooden stand with a glass screen but there it is.


I just came across this video because it's trending on YouTube. I refuse to watch it though, so watch at your own risk! >


----------



## Chevy396

How will this guy ever get laid now with that face burned into everyone's minds?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I'd rather bang his brother, Alex. :mushy :lol


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ I'd rather bang his brother, Alex. :mushy :lol


You're still gonna be thinking about how his brother is Pennywise as he gets out the handcuffs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> You're still gonna be thinking about how his brother is Pennywise as he gets out the handcuffs.


Maybe clowns turn me on.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe clowns turn me on.


Should have known. It's not a giant leap from guys in skinny jeans.


----------



## BAH

It was warm earlier...now it's raining with lightning


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@SamanthaStrange lol You're welcome. 
@finallyclosed I like GoodMythicalMorning. And good video. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like I need to relearn how to be amongst men


----------



## BAH

2x


----------



## acidicwithpanic

"Project due tomorrow."

Okay, do tomorrow. 

Looks like I got carried away texting people tonight.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I feel like I need to relearn how to be amongst men


Me too.


----------



## BAH

Chomp


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder if you could use a stale slice of bread as a sponge for washing dishes with. I have thought about this for a long time. Bread and sponges are sort of similar. I think if you ever ran out of sponges, you could use bread, especially if it was very stale and you had been keeping it for a long time instead of throwing it out.


----------



## Chevy396

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder if you could use a stale slice of bread as a sponge for washing dishes with. I have thought about this for a long time. Bread and sponges are sort of similar. I think if you ever ran out of sponges, you could use bread, especially if it was very stale and you had been keeping it for a long time instead of throwing it out.


I think it would fall apart when it got wet.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Barakiel

Spam attack!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So much to do, so unmotivated


----------



## BAH

Nevarr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I love the Australian accent on women, but god damn is it ever difficult to transcribe two Australians talking to each other in an interview.


----------



## AussiePea

the cheat said:


> I love the Australian accent on women, but god damn is it ever difficult to transcribe two Australians talking to each other in an interview.


We've had a few locals look at us sideways while I'm conversation here, pretty funny.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes the world no longer needs a hero. Sometimes what it needs......is a monster.


----------



## BAH

Boogie


----------



## shyvr6

Just wondering if package delivery companies (UPS, FedEx) are just lazy now or are they swamped due to online shopping?

I remember years ago they would ring the doorbell, wait around for a minute and then leave a note for you to pick up the package at their office if they missed you. Now, they just drop the package at the door, ring the doorbell and then leave instantly. I'm thinking swamped, but I just thought this change in service was interesting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need to donate my old clothes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There's a lot of A-holes around here.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

the cheat said:


> I love the Australian accent on women, but god damn is it ever difficult to transcribe two Australians talking to each other in an interview.


The slang or the twang?

Try playing touch rugby with people from Australia. You'll know what tired is, as is played much like rugby league.


----------



## Taaylah

I was in the clothing store Buckle today with my family, and while they shopped (I don't like the clothes there lol) a worker came up to me and started talking. She asked me questions like if I lived nearby, and when I said I did she said it seemed like I have a fun personality and offered me a job there  She called the manager over and introduced me. I think they're just desperate for workers or something, especially young looking ones because I highly doubt I was giving off a 'fun' vibe while answering her questions. I could never work there though, because they have to be really pushy since they get commission on sales.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## Crisigv

All I'm good for is being made fun of.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> All I'm good for is being made fun of.


Awww. :hug


----------



## tea111red

so difficult to get a bf.

i look really old too now, apparently. makes me feel even worse and ugly to men. makes me not even want to bother even more. ugh.


----------



## BAH

Darkness


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AussiePea said:


> We've had a few locals look at us sideways while I'm conversation here, pretty funny.


Not surprising! My ex is Australian, and I could easily understand her when she spoke to me, but then she'd call her mom (or mum, whatever) and then it was pretty well a foreign language lol.



ANX1 said:


> The slang or the twang?
> 
> Try playing touch rugby with people from Australia. You'll know what tired is, as is played much like rugby league.


Both, really, but mostly the twang. That said, it's not the most difficult thing to understand. Indians speaking English is the most difficult, by far.


----------



## Chevy396

Carrots are the dumbest vegetables ever invented. They taste horrible cooked, and they take forever to cook. I ended up turning my chicken noodle soup into mush just to get the carrots soft. WTF nature?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Raw carrots are delicious.


----------



## greentea33

I love carrot juice.


----------



## BAH

Oh


----------



## crimeclub

Carrot's lives matter.


----------



## AussiePea

Can't believe the scenery change driving 2 hours east of Anaheim vs 2 hours south. Loving this part of the world, palm Springs and San Diego are really cool.


----------



## Chevy396

AussiePea said:


> Can't believe the scenery change driving 2 hours east of Anaheim vs 2 hours south. Loving this part of the world, palm Springs and San Diego are really cool.


Did you visit Mission Beach while you were in San Diego?


----------



## BAH

Nana


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

the cheat said:


> Both, really, but mostly the twang. That said, it's not the most difficult thing to understand. Indians speaking English is the most difficult, by far.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Still stuck on what decision to make.


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I have a dementor following me around.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I want to listen to Christmas music but I don't want my neighbours judging me.


----------



## BAH

Caught a cold


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Rains

Your life is not that bad, and yeah I'm talking to YOU.


----------



## BAH

Sniff


----------



## Kevin001

Some people you just can't save.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Adam Levine and Rihanna are ridiculously visually pleasing in their collab music video...


----------



## Chevy396

I just went for a long walk around the forest (on roads). There was a light mist everywhere and I couldn't help from having a flashback to the cabin my grandpa built up in the mountains here when I was a kid. We used to stay there in the summer and there is nothing like being up on a mountain with nobody but wildlife and trees surrounding you. Having only wood that you chopped yourself to keep you warm and to cook with. Taking those long walks on the winding trails through cedar trees so tall that you can't imagine how long they have been there, touched by nothing but the occasional bird, or maybe even a bear once in a while shedding his fur.

So, when I got back home enjoying my runner's (technically walker's) high, I made plans for my mom to give me a ride up there before winter comes so that I can at least go for a hike on those same trails.






That cemetery is old as ****. And creepy. It used to be a small mining town during the gold rush era.


----------



## BAH

At least cover ur mouth when u cough


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This town is weird.


----------



## blue2

In your face, Space coyote.


----------



## Chevy396

These Colorado girls are starting to have an effect on me. The one working at the liquor store was pretty cute, and seemed a little nervous/anxious too. It's hard to compare them to California girls because they're so different. But I'm starting to like them more.


----------



## riverbird

Trying to decide on a new phone to buy, since my current phone is the most budget of budget phones and it sucks. Contemplating switching to iPhone (an older model, not paying for a new one) after three Android phones but they confuse me so very much...


----------



## Chevy396

On my morning walk there is horse poop, and signs saying "watch out for horseback riders". I am going to do this more often just so I can witness one. I wish I hadn't been such a hermit since I've been here, but I had technical difficulties.


----------



## Yer Blues

Here comes the rain again...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Falling on my head like a memory...


----------



## Yer Blues

SamanthaStrange said:


> Falling on my head like a memory...


I knew it, you're Annie Lennox. How ya doin?


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if you realize what you created all those years ago when you ghosted me. I really meant it when I said "always and forever". Now I can't even feel anything remotely close to love. It's kind of nice.


----------



## Barakiel

I had some milk stout today, the name and labeling leads me to think of it as a real life chateau romani from Zelda :b. I liked it at first, but then the bitter beer taste became too much for me :/ I guess it's a taste I haven't aquired, dunno if I ever will sadly.


----------



## funnynihilist

Where's my Chippie?


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## cybernaut

Ive walked away unscathed from a few dangerous events in life...and my entire body nearly getting smashed by the door of a subway train is another thing to add to my list. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## twistix

I guess most people have better things to be doing.


----------



## twistix

I'm hungry but it is late & probably not a good time to be eating. I typically might indulge in a late night snack but I see the doctor tomorrow and don't want it to affect my results.


----------



## BAH

Molang skips breakfast sometimes


----------



## LadyApathy

I should be asleep right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm in such desperate need of clothes & I never spend any money on them


----------



## kivi

My sisters bought a plush cat house for our cat with their saved money but our cat didn't like it at all and we had to return it. But when we order books, it's the biggest gift for our cat. He loves the simple cardboard boxes which they put the books in it. This was all he needed all that time.


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm on a transcribing-lyrics-for-no-reason-at-all level of boredom.

...on the mic, innovating this pat-ter-en. you fell off, your brain is on Sa-tur-en...i'm leavin eyes, and brains with patches stuck...your brain spins...burn by the flame of the lyrics which cooks the human brain...stamp your brain...imma rip your brain off, throw it down so the blood can drain off...i play brain ball usin a bat to your skull...respect me, when i whip your brain, skip your brain and dip your brain in the lotion...i'm takin your brain from the back...on my tour, brains are sore...watch the movie, your brain will be the star...now you're lost on Jupiter, your brain revolves around, you get stupider...brains i feed with heatable rays...i put your brain in slow motion, like lotion, and let it float in the ocean. then i drown it, your brain begins to bubble...brain selection, has protection ...triple times your eye, invisible. i get by your brain...and for your brain, what better sin stupid...my rhymes are clippers, they cut your hair off, the back the top above your brain...i'm brain bustin ...your brain is on the grill at nighttime...and for your brain, it must have been stolen. tookin, yes taken away...i chop rappers, and throw em in the river. tastin, as i swallow your liver, here's your brain for your girl I can give her...pay close attention, i take your brain to another dimension...i am the oven, your brains i wanna heat up...crashin your brain...brains are bendin, like metal...deep in your brains so...once a day, i'm comin your way, to enter your brain...​If anyone knows what this is without googling, we should probably get married.


----------



## Kevin001

whiterabbit said:


> I'm on a transcribing-lyrics-for-no-reason-at-all level of boredom.
> 
> ...on the mic, innovating this pat-ter-en. you fell off, your brain is on Sa-tur-en...i'm leavin eyes, and brains with patches stuck...your brain spins...burn by the flame of the lyrics which cooks the human brain...stamp your brain...imma rip your brain off, throw it down so the blood can drain off...i play brain ball usin a bat to your skull...respect me, when i whip your brain, skip your brain and dip your brain in the lotion...i'm takin your brain from the back...on my tour, brains are sore...watch the movie, your brain will be the star...now you're lost on Jupiter, your brain revolves around, you get stupider...brains i feed with heatable rays...i put your brain in slow motion, like lotion, and let it float in the ocean. then i drown it, your brain begins to bubble...brain selection, has protection ...triple times your eye, invisible. i get by your brain...and for your brain, what better sin stupid...my rhymes are clippers, they cut your hair off, the back the top above your brain...i'm brain bustin ...your brain is on the grill at nighttime...and for your brain, it must have been stolen. tookin, yes taken away...i chop rappers, and throw em in the river. tastin, as i swallow your liver, here's your brain for your girl I can give her...pay close attention, i take your brain to another dimension...i am the oven, your brains i wanna heat up...crashin your brain...brains are bendin, like metal...deep in your brains so...once a day, i'm comin your way, to enter your brain...​If anyone knows what this is without googling, we should probably get married.


What you know about that girl? Lol. Old school rap.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

whiterabbit said:


> I'm on a transcribing-lyrics-for-no-reason-at-all level of boredom.
> 
> ...on the mic, innovating this pat-ter-en. you fell off, your brain is on Sa-tur-en...i'm leavin eyes, and brains with patches stuck...your brain spins...burn by the flame of the lyrics which cooks the human brain...stamp your brain...imma rip your brain off, throw it down so the blood can drain off...i play brain ball usin a bat to your skull...respect me, when i whip your brain, skip your brain and dip your brain in the lotion...i'm takin your brain from the back...on my tour, brains are sore...watch the movie, your brain will be the star...now you're lost on Jupiter, your brain revolves around, you get stupider...brains i feed with heatable rays...i put your brain in slow motion, like lotion, and let it float in the ocean. then i drown it, your brain begins to bubble...brain selection, has protection ...triple times your eye, invisible. i get by your brain...and for your brain, what better sin stupid...my rhymes are clippers, they cut your hair off, the back the top above your brain...i'm brain bustin ...your brain is on the grill at nighttime...and for your brain, it must have been stolen. tookin, yes taken away...i chop rappers, and throw em in the river. tastin, as i swallow your liver, here's your brain for your girl I can give her...pay close attention, i take your brain to another dimension...i am the oven, your brains i wanna heat up...crashin your brain...brains are bendin, like metal...deep in your brains so...once a day, i'm comin your way, to enter your brain...​If anyone knows what this is without googling, we should probably get married.


Pretty presumptuous to think I want to marry you. I mean, you're right, I do... it's just presumptuous.


----------



## whiterabbit

Kevin001 said:


> What you know about that girl? Lol. Old school rap.


Oh, I probably knew about hip hop before everyone. I was hanging out in the South Bronx streets since I was -10. By the time I was born, it had gone mainstream, but I'll never forget those early days, before I was sentient or material. Those were truly the days.



the cheat said:


> Pretty presumptuous to think I want to marry you. I mean, you're right, I do... it's just presumptuous.


Wow. Pretty presumptuous of you to think that I would be presumptuous enough to think that, don't you think? Presuming that you presumed that, of course.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

why am I still alive


----------



## greentea33

kivi said:


> My sisters bought a plush cat house for our cat with their saved money but our cat didn't like it at all and we had to return it. But when we order books, it's the biggest gift for our cat. He loves the simple cardboard boxes which they put the books in it. This was all he needed all that time.


My cat likes to shred books. You cant leave anything paper laying around. Hes also big on tearing up rolls of paper towels.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I will just hang out in the bathtub today. I've earned it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yesterday was a awesome day.


----------



## Kevin001

whiterabbit said:


> Oh, I probably knew about hip hop before everyone. I was hanging out in the South Bronx streets since I was -10. By the time I was born, it had gone mainstream, but I'll never forget those early days, before I was sentient or material. Those were truly the days.


You still listen to hip hop?


----------



## SomethingStrangeIGuess

I don't understand humans.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

kivi said:


> My sisters bought a plush cat house for our cat with their saved money but our cat didn't like it at all and we had to return it. But when we order books, it's the biggest gift for our cat. He loves the simple cardboard boxes which they put the books in it. This was all he needed all that time.


Miss Persian does that, even plays hide and go seek with me while hiding behind cardboard and looks really cute doing it too. :lol

Hears, sees the movement of the cardboard and thinks it's mouse or something and just plays with it. :lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I keep being tagged in unnecessary memes, but they got this one accurate at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Stay away from grey water.....if its grey that means it has piss and sh*t in it.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tehuti88

tea111red said:


>


I loved their music...even though I guess technically it wasn't theirs. :um


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> I loved their music...even though I guess technically it wasn't theirs. :um


One of them can sing, the other struggled to which got too much for him after they were caught out.

This is the remaining member of Milli Vanilli (Fab) singing live with the man that backed the other singer from Milli Vanilli at 1:57+ -


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I keep forgetting to download Dave Chappelles last stand up videos


----------



## BAH

Nani


----------



## coeur_brise

Taco bell... for all the flack they get about causing diarrhea, it is sometimes worth it. Can someone teach me Russian, pazhalusta.


----------



## cybernaut

It's been a month since I returned from the Middle East, and I still have local ads on my phone, Tapatalk app, laptop, etc from the places I was stayed in. Weird. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Chevy396

Who else went for a walk with me this morning? After a couple decades of sitting at a computer, you will wish you had been doing it every day even with the anxiety of it.


----------



## whiterabbit

Kevin001 said:


> You still listen to hip hop?


Yeah, I listen to all kinds of stuff, though I haven't been making much effort to discover new music these past couple of years.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Why do people post if they're just going to erase it or leave a dot later? Just for answers now I guess?


----------



## BAH

Darkness


----------



## SamanthaStrange

SamanthaStrange said:


> Being nice has gotten me nowhere. I'm going to actively be a ***** from now on. :twisted


I should have stuck to this plan.


----------



## Chevy396

This is very true and the funniest **** I've ever heard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got a sore on the inside of my mouth from biting and I accidentally bit it again when I ate dinner. lol Damn, that hurt.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people post if they're just going to erase it or leave a dot later? Just for answers now I guess?


It's easier to do than actually delete the post. Less steps.

I noticed one user whose username sounded quite familiar. Maybe hadn't posted in a long while. But her post count was less than 50. Been on this forum for several years. Thought that was odd. Then I went to to look at her posts and saw that she had deleted all her posts. The only ones that remained were the posts in threads that had gotten locked and some of her own threads. Was rather impressed. She must have spent *many, many, many* hours deleting her thousands of posts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to text two people but I’m anxious to do so because then I have to follow up with meeting up


----------



## Crisigv

The older I get, the more worthless I become.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> It's easier to do than actually delete the post. Less steps.
> 
> I noticed one user whose username sounded quite familiar. Maybe hadn't posted in a long while. But her post count was less than 50. Been on this forum for several years. Thought that was odd. Then I went to to look at her posts and saw that she had deleted all her posts. The only ones that remained were the posts in threads that had gotten locked and some of her own threads. Was rather impressed. She must have spent *many, many, many* hours deleting her thousands of posts.


I guess they just don't want their business on the internet? But why post in the first place? Meh to each their own.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> The older I get, the more worthless I become.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## cybernaut

Im pretty sure I could wrote a meaner review about that lady who I was living with.

What a fųcking nutcase. My profile looks so retarded now with her comments on it too. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Deh


----------



## Ai

Kevin001 said:


> I guess they just don't want their business on the internet? But why post in the first place? Meh to each their own.


Sometimes people just change their minds, I guess (or evolve and are embarrassed by old viewpoints they've expressed, etc.) I've definitely had the compulsion before. Not really to erase my "business," per se, but to just sort of quietly disappear and erase evidence of my existence... usually during my more neurotic and self-hating episodes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## whiterabbit

komorikun said:


> I noticed one user whose username sounded quite familiar. Maybe hadn't posted in a long while. But her post count was less than 50. Been on this forum for several years. Thought that was odd. Then I went to to look at her posts and saw that she had deleted all her posts. The only ones that remained were the posts in threads that had gotten locked and some of her own threads. Was rather impressed. She must have spent *many, many, many* hours deleting her thousands of posts.


Yeah, I tried to do that. I think I remember having somewhere around 2100 posts, so I slashed off a good quarter at least, but it gets really ****ing tedious. I'll probably try it again one day though. It's a good thing I never posted that much in the first place.


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Sometimes people just change their minds, I guess (or evolve and are embarrassed by old viewpoints they've expressed, etc.) I've definitely had the compulsion before. Not really to erase my "business," per se, but to just sort of quietly disappear and erase evidence of my existence... usually during my more neurotic and self-hating episodes.


I guess so.


----------



## Chevy396

On my walk this morning I ventured into a wealthier area I haven't walked through before. It ended up being full of spooky nice homes. You know, the kind with big long driveways that lead to massive houses surrounded by pristine forests and horses, etc... It made me start to wonder if I would be visited by the sheriff just for walking through that neighborhood. It was all very beautiful, but not pleasant at all. It made me feel terrible about myself for not being able to afford a property like that. Most of the neighborhoods I walk through are upper middle class, and that relaxes me for some reason.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Sometimes people just change their minds, I guess (or evolve and are embarrassed by old viewpoints they've expressed, etc.) I've definitely had the compulsion before. Not really to erase my "business," per se, but to just sort of quietly disappear and erase evidence of my existence... usually during my more neurotic and self-hating episodes.


I am utterly embarrassed by all of my old posts. Even those that are a week old. If (or maybe when) I leave here, I would probably like to remove it all, but I figure that just disconnecting my physical form (pics vids) and a username change to something random will suffice.


----------



## Ai

splendidbob said:


> I am utterly embarrassed by all of my old posts. Even those that are a week old. If (or maybe when) I leave here, I would probably like to remove it all, but I figure that just disconnecting my physical form (pics vids) and a username change to something random will suffice.


Your posts are such a shining beacon of rationality in an otherwise whackadoodle setting, though (and even those that aren't are so deliciously snarky, it makes up for it :b  .)


----------



## BAH

Blah blah


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people post if they're just going to erase it or leave a dot later? Just for answers now I guess?


I do this when the person I'm replying to has been rude or dismissive to me. I hate having my well-intentioned comment there when they're going to be that way, so I go back and erase it and say, "Never mind" in the edit section.

For example there was someone I had replied to supportively in numerous threads, but except for once they always ignored my replies (while replying to others), and then they started a thread which indirectly insulted people in my situation, and I felt stupid that I'd been encouraging, so I deleted all my supportive replies in their threads. Then there was another one recently who _directly_ insulted me several times over, so I deleted my earlier replies to them, too.

That's just me, though. I'm rather petty, so I figure others have a different reason. Aside from that I'm pretty anal about leaving my posting history, no matter how embarrassing, intact. Have always hated deleting my own "work" (plus I don't want anyone to accuse me of trying to cover my tracks for some reason).


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> I do this when the person I'm replying to has been rude or dismissive to me. I hate having my well-intentioned comment there when they're going to be that way, so I go back and erase it and say, "Never mind" in the edit section.
> 
> For example there was someone I had replied to supportively in numerous threads, but except for once they always ignored my replies (while replying to others), and then they started a thread which indirectly insulted people in my situation, and I felt stupid that I'd been encouraging, so I deleted all my supportive replies in their threads. Then there was another one recently who _directly_ insulted me several times over, so I deleted my earlier replies to them, too.
> 
> That's just me, though. I'm rather petty, so I figure others have a different reason. Aside from that I'm pretty anal about leaving my posting history, no matter how embarrassing, intact. Have always hated deleting my own "work" (plus I don't want anyone to accuse me of trying to cover my tracks for some reason).


Yeah just been noticing tons of users old posts are now .... like hmm. My old posts are my old posts no shame. Its a part of me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> deliciously snarky


Me?? nooooooo


----------



## letitrock

Does netflix have Seinfeld? Anyone know?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

letitrock said:


> Does netflix have Seinfeld? Anyone know?


No, Seinfeld is not on Netflix streaming. But the entire series is available on Hulu.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I do not understand the popularity of the Lego movie franchise. CGI lego figurines. Lego Movie. Lego Batman Movie. Lego Ninja Movie. Lego Star Wars franchise. But the lego toys itself have been pretty dead the past decade.


----------



## BAH

Dull


----------



## crimeclub

I was in jail for 3 days, I can't think of a worse place to go if you have SA. Probably prison. I'm probably just a wimp but I can't believe people do that for longer than 3 days. I've never been so exhausted.

My jail cell was a 12 person room, guess who doesn't like crapping in the toilet right in front of 11 other people...THIS guyyy.


----------



## AussiePea

Goodo first night in Vegas, won 3k on the pokies! Shame America taxes winnings though!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


I wish I knew how to help. I hope it goes away soon. :squeeze


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if everyone remembers their first time.


----------



## llodell88

i think i just hate everybody.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Chevy396

Always forward, never back...


----------



## thomasjune

Just one more day. God please help me get through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

calichick said:


> This might be a beast to find a half black guy who likes me.
> 
> Physically speaking although I've got the a!! of a goddess, I'm skinny as f***
> 
> I ain't got any curves...
> 
> I've got my work cut out for me >
> 
> Cali always enjoys a good challenge..


How can you have an *** of a goddess if you are skinny as f*** with zero curves???

f*** outa here with your flat skinny self.

to quote Sir mix-o-lot from Anaconda _"My anaconda don't want non unless you got buns hun"_


----------



## jromito4

I need a vacation:yawn


----------



## BAH

Also


----------



## komorikun

crimeclub said:


> I was in jail for 3 days, I can't think of a worse place to go if you have SA. Probably prison. I'm probably just a wimp but I can't believe people do that for longer than 3 days. I've never been so exhausted.
> 
> My jail cell was a 12 person room, guess who doesn't like crapping in the toilet right in front of 11 other people...THIS guyyy.


How did you end up in jail?


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> I was in jail for 3 days, I can't think of a worse place to go if you have SA. Probably prison. I'm probably just a wimp but I can't believe people do that for longer than 3 days. I've never been so exhausted.
> 
> My jail cell was a 12 person room, guess who doesn't like crapping in the toilet right in front of 11 other people...THIS guyyy.


How in God's name did you end up in prison?


----------



## harrison

It occurred to me earlier today that people really don't care very much about what we tell them or anything about us - as much as we do ourselves. My anxiety is almost non-existent a lot of the time now - especially if I'm slightly "elevated", which is quite often. And when I'm like that I can talk to literally anyone. I was telling this woman about being bipolar today and she said her best friend is too - so she understands.

She also said it's great because it adds "flavour" to a person. And a bit of passion. That was pretty good. I just don't have the energy to bull**** people anymore - they don't care that much anyway so it's just not worth it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@crimeclub Do tell.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder if everyone remembers their first time.


I sure do! What a relief to have those training wheels taken off!


----------



## BAH

Ksksk


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

What if I ran away with him? How different would I be?


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> I was in jail for 3 days, I can't think of a worse place to go if you have SA. Probably prison. I'm probably just a wimp but I can't believe people do that for longer than 3 days. I've never been so exhausted.
> 
> My jail cell was a 12 person room, guess who doesn't like crapping in the toilet right in front of 11 other people...THIS guyyy.


What you do? I would be so scared.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> What you do? I would be so scared.


Never ask a hardened criminal what they did to get put in the slammer. :O


----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> How did you end up in jail?





harrison said:


> How in God's name did you end up in prison?





SamanthaStrange said:


> @crimeclub Do tell.





Kevin001 said:


> What you do? I would be so scared.


I'm pretty ashamed to say, but DUI, not alcohol though, Ambien. With Ambien there's a black-out period before you fall asleep where you can still walk around and do basic stuff but you don't really have the ability to reason very well, and you don't remember anything when you wake up. Apparently I went out driving and got pulled over. It was the strangest thing in my life, after I took the Ambien I knocked out in my bed and woke up in a holding cell, no clue what the hell was going on.

You hear about how racist the justice system is and wow it truly is, I had court with 20 other inmates, I was the only white guy there, the public defender was letting everyone else do all the talking which kind of means you're going to screw everything up. One black guy there got pulled over for the exact same thing as me as well as having no previous criminal history, he ended up with a DUI, drivers license suspended for 12 months, and 12 month probation. When I got up there the attorney did all the talking for me and got the DUI reduced to reckless driving and license suspended for only 1 month.

I'm glad I basically just got a slap on the wrist for something as bad as a DUI but it's pretty disheartening to see how saturated the system is with racism, from the cops in the jail all the way up to the judge.

Anyway I canceled my Ambien prescription and I don't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Kevin001

crimeclub said:


> I'm pretty ashamed to say, but DUI, not alcohol though, Ambien. With Ambien there's a black-out period before you fall asleep where you can still walk around and do basic stuff but you don't really have the ability to reason very well, and you don't remember anything when you wake up. Apparently I went out driving and got pulled over. It was the strangest thing in my life, after I took the Ambien I knocked out in my bed and woke up in a holding cell, no clue what the hell was going on.
> 
> You hear about how racist the justice system is and wow it truly is, I had court with 20 other inmates, I was the only white guy there, the public defender was letting everyone else do all the talking which kind of means you're going to screw everything up. One black guy there got pulled over for the exact same thing as me as well as having no previous criminal history, he ended up with a DUI, drivers license suspended for 12 months, and mandatory NA meetings. When I got up there the attorney did all the talking for me and got the DUI reduced to reckless driving, license suspended for only 1 month, and no mandatory meetings.
> 
> I'm glad I basically just got a slap on the risk for something as bad as a DUI but it's pretty disheartening to see how saturated the system is with racism, from the cops in the jail all the way up to the judge.
> 
> Anyway I canceled my Ambien prescription and I don't recommend it to anyone.


I guess this was a weekend.....don't see why else you would stay 3 days.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I guess this was a weekend.....don't see why else you would stay 3 days.


Yeah, that sucks getting arrested on Friday, especially when the judge ends up dropping the charges on Monday and you had withdrawal the whole time.


----------



## Wren611

I think I'm sexually attracted to Julian Clary's voice.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

crimeclub said:


> I'm pretty ashamed to say, but DUI, not alcohol though, Ambien. With Ambien there's a black-out period before you fall asleep where you can still walk around and do basic stuff but you don't really have the ability to reason very well, and you don't remember anything when you wake up. Apparently I went out driving and got pulled over. It was the strangest thing in my life, after I took the Ambien I knocked out in my bed and woke up in a holding cell, no clue what the hell was going on.
> 
> You hear about how racist the justice system is and wow it truly is, I had court with 20 other inmates, I was the only white guy there, the public defender was letting everyone else do all the talking which kind of means you're going to screw everything up. One black guy there got pulled over for the exact same thing as me as well as having no previous criminal history, he ended up with a DUI, drivers license suspended for 12 months, and 12 month probation. When I got up there the attorney did all the talking for me and got the DUI reduced to reckless driving and license suspended for only 1 month.
> 
> I'm glad I basically just got a slap on the risk for something as bad as a DUI but it's pretty disheartening to see how saturated the system is with racism, from the cops in the jail all the way up to the judge.
> 
> Anyway I canceled my Ambien prescription and I don't recommend it to anyone.


If you are so concerned with racism why didn't you say to the judge that you refuse your 'slap on the wrist' punishment and taken the punishment all those colored man did ?That would have been an honorable thing to do instead of virtue signaling on a online forum.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> I'm pretty ashamed to say, but DUI, not alcohol though, Ambien. *With Ambien there's a black-out period* before you fall asleep where you can still walk around and do basic stuff but you don't really have the ability to reason very well, and you don't remember anything when you wake up. Apparently *I went out driving* and got pulled over. It was the strangest thing in my life, after I took the Ambien I knocked out in my bed and woke up in a holding cell, no clue what the hell was going on.
> .


Don't think I ever used Ambien - I was just on Serepax (Serax over there I believe) plus a lot of Xanax - but I never had a complete blackout like that. Had a huge amount of anterograde amnesia as I've talked about before though - it makes you seriosuly question the "benefits" of any benzo use when you look back on it later in life.

I had a lot of problems with rage - but now I'm not sure how much of it was just me. Wanting to chase people down in my car and cave their heads in - did it a couple of times. (not the head part thank Christ) I've heard about benzo rage but I'm not sure.

Will this affect your employment? Do you have a record now?


----------



## crimeclub

TheInvisibleHand said:


> If you are so concerned with racism why didn't you say to the judge that you refuse your 'slap on the wrist' punishment and taken the punishment all those colored man did ?That would have been an honorable thing to do instead of virtue signaling on a online forum.


And what help would that do for anyone?

I have a career to look out for, losing everything wouldn't do a damn thing for any minorities.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

crimeclub said:


> And what help would that do for anyone?
> 
> I have a career to look out for, losing everything wouldn't do a damn thing for any minorities.


So if you don't want to put your a $$ on the line for what is right what is the point of judging all those correction officers and judges in the first place.I don't see any difference between you and them you just seem to be taking a moral highground because you got caught and had to spend some time in jail.


----------



## crimeclub

harrison said:


> Don't think I ever used Ambien - I was just on Serepax (Serax over there I believe) plus a lot of Xanax - but I never had a complete blackout like that. Had a huge amount of anterograde amnesia as I've talked about before though - it makes you seriosuly question the "benefits" of any benzo use when you look back on it later in life.
> 
> I had a lot of problems with rage - but now I'm not sure how much of it was just me. Wanting to chase people down in my car and cave their heads in - did it a couple of times. (not the head part thank Christ) I've heard about benzo rage but I'm not sure.
> 
> Will this affect your employment? Do you have a record now?


Yeah unfortunately 'reckless driving' is on my record now, in ten years I can go through the process of getting it taken off. As far as employment it's a class b misdemeanor and I hear those don't show up on background checks, depending on how thorough the check is at least, either way it won't keep me from getting work as a nurse.


----------



## crimeclub

TheInvisibleHand said:


> So if you don't want to put your a $$ on the line for what is right what is the point of judging all those correction officers and judges in the first place.I don't see any difference between you and them you just seem to be playing on the different sides.


Okay Mr Hand, you're right. *pats you on the head*


----------



## crimeclub

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, that sucks getting arrested on Friday, especially when the judge ends up dropping the charges on Monday and you had withdrawal the whole time.


Have you ever had to deal with withdrawals in jail before? That would be terrible.


----------



## harrison

crimeclub said:


> Yeah unfortunately 'reckless driving' is on my record now, in ten years I can go through the process of getting it taken off. As far as employment it's a class b misdemeanor and I hear those don't show up on background checks, depending on how thorough the check is at least, either way it won't keep me from getting work as a nurse.


Oh that's interesting - I should look into the law about that sort of thing here too. I have a conviction for stealing (I was pretty manic at the time). I hadn't been diagnosed as bipolar and my psychiatrist said it was a shame as he could have written the court a letter.

Glad you came through your experience relatively unscathed though - must have given you a fright. We live and learn mate.


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> Have you ever had to deal with withdrawals in jail before? That would be terrible.


Yes, from painkillers. I was sick as hell and couldn't even eat. It took forever, but they finally got me to the hospital and was given fluids. I was lucky and at least got my own cell though in a separate section from the main part, because I told them I had Asperger's even though I don't.


----------



## cinto

^yeah, I've seen someone withdrawing from heroin in jail, wow, poor thing. He then explained his body was cold but he was sweating, I'm not sure if they gave him Gatorade or anything to help either.


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## whiterabbit

Got one of the new £10 notes today. I love how they decided against the usual boring inspirational nonsense in favour of something more negative and despondent for the quotes on these new plastic notes. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## Chevy396

I wish there were a way to chill beer instantly. I don't want to stay up late just because it took forever to get my beer cold with ice.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> I wish there were a way to chill beer instantly. I don't want to stay up late just because it took forever to get my beer cold with ice.


Wet a paper towel with cold water, wrap it around the beer, and place the beer with the cold paper towel in the freezer. Wait a few, and it gets cool.


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> Wet a paper towel with cold water, wrap it around the beer, and place the beer with the cold paper towel in the freezer. Wait a few, and it gets cool.


Interesting. I might try that. I am trying to hide it from my parents since I'm staying with them right now, but I think they're watching a movie so they might not notice. 0


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> Wet a paper towel with cold water, wrap it around the beer, and place the beer with the cold paper towel in the freezer. Wait a few, and it gets cool.


That works pretty well. Had to put it in my RV freezer so I didn't get caught by my parents and kicked out. Just like old times lol.


----------



## cinto

finallyclosed said:


> That works pretty well. Had to put it in my RV freezer so I didn't get caught by my parents and kicked out. Just like old times lol.


Yeap, totally know the feeling.


----------



## Chevy396

Maybe it's my only chance of healing too.


----------



## zonebox

Grasping unto wisps of expectation, one falls into regret, the uncertainty of the spectators, and the desire of their beat fool even the heroes. Return to the green, where moist heavens deposit their sustenance, the smell of pollen and the itch in the eye is all one needs, to awaken reality. The *****s of atoms will always be there, finding pleasure to and fro, and illuminating the horrors which dwell in the night.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## crimeclub

Moo


----------



## riverbird

This Thursday will be two years since I went back to being vegan. Seems crazy that it's been that long already. I remember the night that I decided it was time so clearly. Making that decision shifted my life onto a new path, which has been both amazing and at times painful. I think I'm going make the switch to a completely whole foods diet to celebrate. I feel much better when I'm not eating processed garbage.


----------



## kivi

We're trying to go to a mall in another city and my father nervously says "What time is it already?! It's going to be very late!" when we were searching for the mall but at the the same time he was pressing the microphone button on gps. The gps says "Sorry, there's no result on -what time is it place-" lol. Also, I traveled through cities and campus with the latest Volkswagen Beetle, it's the perfect campus car, except my father drove it (I don't know how to drive, and, actually, it's my youngest uncle's car, we borrowed it). Such a ridiculous day!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Meow


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What does the fox say?


----------



## Barakiel

neigh


----------



## funnynihilist

SamanthaStrange said:


> What does the fox say?


He says "Get that son of a ***** off the field!"


----------



## funnynihilist

loading loading loading


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find a girl named Sara so I can sing that Sara Smile song to her.


----------



## BAH

?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being as I am is incompatible with being a functioning member of the world of men


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> This Thursday will be two years since I went back to being vegan. Seems crazy that it's been that long already. I remember the night that I decided it was time so clearly. Making that decision shifted my life onto a new path, which has been both amazing and at times painful. I think I'm going make the switch to a completely whole foods diet to celebrate. I feel much better when I'm not eating processed garbage.


Good job. That's pretty hard to do. Takes a lot of willpower when you're tired and hungry.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If that old superstition about broken mirrors is true it explains a lot about my life


----------



## funnynihilist

Big Bang theory needs to end already. Or just make it into a soap opera and be done with it. The whole thing just has an icky feel to it now.


----------



## BAH

Canceled


----------



## Kevin001

No telling the next time I'll drive again.....crazy to think how things can change like that.


----------



## BAH

1 Day Ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ok. Productivity...Go!


----------



## Baysal

What if I can???


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll be alone till the end of my days & in large part it’s my own fault


----------



## riverbird

I'm in love with my new Instant Pot pressure cooker. I've used it so much in the last few days. I just made homemade refried beans for the first time using it... oh my goodness, the best I've ever had.


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll be alone till the end of my days & in large part it's my own fault


Same


----------



## Chevy396

I need a reason to wear a nice suit and tie again. Always thought I look better in a suit than anything else.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## coeur_brise

Ditto.

Why did haf to be in teh general section. I wanted to hide in the Fun section. Relatives are coming over but it's not for a fun occasion. I don't know how to deal with death of a relative stranger. I just don't. I have the coping skills of a caged animal. Im hoping that's a good assessment. Oh right, and the circadian rhythm of a bat. Bats are cute, esp the micro bats. If only I could echo locate my way through life including finding balance, that'd be great. When do I stop talking, oh right. Right when I enter into any room. Can't I just reincarnate into Selena and be a normal for once.


----------



## alienbird

I wish they'd air reruns of Better Call Saul.


----------



## crimeclub

Grand said:


> I wish they'd air reruns of Better Call Saul.


Yeah it's pretty Kafkaesque. "Church, yo."

By the way, fmovies.to all the BCS you want.


----------



## Kevin001

Do kids still say "under God" in the pledge of allegiance in schools?


----------



## Crisigv

Let's see if I get made fun of today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

It's finally starting to feel like Fall. :yay


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's finally starting to feel like Fall. :yay


Not here :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Not here :bah


Banned for quoting me before I added the cute smiley. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for quoting me before I added the cute smiley. :lol


Still :bah


----------



## Chevy396

If my dad doesn't stop getting an attitude with my 3 year old niece and nearly yelling at her whenever she spills her food I'm going to punch him in the face. That's what screwed me up when I was a kid, except he used to actually fully yell because I wasn't bigger than him and in the room. She's 3, that's why she keeps spilling it. Quit asking why/how she spilled it, she doesn't know.


----------



## crimeclub

If you're feeling down, watch this and let Andy Samberg give you a laugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Foxy lady


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## tehuti88

Guy on _TMZ_ was talking about playing tapes and said you'd need a "VHS machine."

*VHS machine.*

:um

I can't be _that_ old, can I...?


----------



## alienbird

crimeclub said:


> Yeah it's pretty Kafkaesque. "Church, yo."
> 
> By the way, fmovies.to all the BCS you want.


Ah, but is that site safe? I've thought about watching online, but I don't have virus protection on my laptop. I only need to see some episodes from season 3 that I missed, but I didn't want to pay for them to only watch once or twice.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I wonder what it would be like if you could get very realistic toy pets that were so life-like that you didn't know your dog or other pet wasn't real until you found out where their batteries are kept, which might not happen until you've had the pet for over a year. It could be sad that it's not real, but nice to know that as long as you replace the batteries, it will live forever. I wonder if people would still feed them if they knew they were fake.


----------



## greentea33

I dont know about robot pets but Id like a robot boyfriend that agrees with everything I say and doesnt make my life difficult.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

greentea33 said:


> I dont know about robot pets but Id like a robot boyfriend that agrees with everything I say and doesnt make my life difficult.


Oh, sign me up for that!


----------



## SplendidBob

Silent Memory said:


> I wonder what it would be like if you could get very realistic toy pets that were so life-like that you didn't know your dog or other pet wasn't real until you found out where their batteries are kept, which might not happen until you've had the pet for over a year. It could be sad that it's not real, but nice to know that as long as you replace the batteries, it will live forever. I wonder if people would still feed them if they knew they were fake.


Only very barely related, but my friend used to have a stone cat ornament in his garden, one of those ones where the cat is sitting on its front so it looks like either they have no legs or that the legs are buried in circular cylinders in the ground.

Anywho, I brought this inside and placed it on a chair. Bear in mind this thing was made of stone (and therefore looked like a slightly low definition grey cat). A friend came round and after about an hour I tipped the stone cat on its side and she leaped out of her chair all freaked out, thinking it was a real cat.

On topic, its hard to say. You could say that the fake pet had ai, in which case it would be alive, and then perhaps the person would accept it as real in some sense (even if that was a lie and it just exhibited normal behaviours). Some people might treat it as a pet though, its probably down to the individual. Some people like virtual pets and stuff I think?



SamanthaStrange said:


> Oh, sign me up for that!


Hmm.. I reckon you would get bored very quickly of such a compliant man. You require a man who occasionally challenges you, and goes against your will, such as "no, don't put on the venom costume again it literally sickens me to my core", and he just does it anyway.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Hmm.. I reckon you would get bored very quickly of such a compliant man. You require a man who occasionally challenges you, and goes against your will, such as "no, don't put on the venom costume again it literally sickens me to my core", and he just does it anyway.


Why would I ever object to that costume though?


----------



## SplendidBob

SamanthaStrange said:


> Why would I ever object to that costume though?


 Indeed.

These would have made more sense


----------



## SamanthaStrange

splendidbob said:


> Indeed.
> 
> These would have made more sense


That guy wouldn't even be allowed to talk to me.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Guy on _TMZ_ was talking about playing tapes and said you'd need a "VHS machine."
> 
> *VHS machine.*
> 
> :um
> 
> I can't be _that_ old, can I...?





splendidbob said:


>


Speaking of VHS, looks like this guy's got a pretty good collection going on.



splendidbob said:


> Only very barely related, but my friend used to have a stone cat ornament in his garden, one of those ones where the cat is sitting on its front so it looks like either they have no legs or that the legs are buried in circular cylinders in the ground.
> 
> Anywho, I brought this inside and placed it on a chair. Bear in mind this thing was made of stone (and therefore looked like a slightly low definition grey cat). A friend came round and after about an hour I tipped the stone cat on its side and she leaped out of her chair all freaked out, thinking it was a real cat.


A friend of my dad's greeted him one day by telling him we had a nice cookie jar in our window. Dad was really confused; we had no cookie jar in the window. :um His friend described it, "You know, that black-and-white cat cookie jar...? Every time I drive by, always sitting in the window."



He was referring to this fine fellow. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> A friend of my dad's greeted him one day by telling him we had a nice cookie jar in our window. Dad was really confused; we had no cookie jar in the window. :um His friend described it, "You know, that black-and-white cat cookie jar...? Every time I drive by, always sitting in the window."
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to this fine fellow. :lol


Aww! That's so cute! :grin2:


----------



## SplendidBob

@SamanthaStrange, well indeed. That guy, total timewaster tbh.



tehuti88 said:


> Speaking of VHS, looks like this guy's got a pretty good collection going on.
> 
> A friend of my dad's greeted him one day by telling him we had a nice cookie jar in our window. Dad was really confused; we had no cookie jar in the window. :um His friend described it, "You know, that black-and-white cat cookie jar...? Every time I drive by, always sitting in the window."
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to this fine fellow. :lol


A very very still cat, presumably .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish...


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Kevin001

Dating without the intent of getting married is like going to the grocery store with no money. You either leave unsatisfied or you take something that isn't yours.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Okay...


----------



## riverbird

Sometimes you need to put on some music that touches your soul and just cry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*"A lonely man that's what I am, 
A lonely man always seems to be sad, 
Why can't he be like an ordinary man? 
Why must he live like a lonely instead?
Some lonely men don't know where he's bound,
So that's why he always wears a frown,
Simply because he hasn't got a mother, or a father, or a lover,
Lonely man, lonely man"*


----------



## Chevy396

Hell hath no fury... *braces for impact*


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Sometimes you need to put on some music that touches your soul and just cry.


I thought this sounded like a good idea, but it didn't work. I can't cry anymore. I guess my life is going too well now and my good physical health is effecting my neurological health.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kevin001 said:


> Dating without the intent of getting married is like going to the grocery store with no money. You either leave unsatisfied or you take something that isn't yours.


Hey, Kevin, could you tell me your thoughts on marriage/dating from your perspective. What is the point of marriage? Can you go a life without getting married? Sex outside of marriage? Can you divorce? And any other thing you think of when someone mentions "marriage" to you, or things regarding marriage you are comfortable sharing with other people.

For no other reason that I am genuinely curious, and wanna learn and understand. If you feel like sharing but are uncomfortable sharing here you are welcome to PM me.


----------



## crimeclub

Grand said:


> Ah, but is that site safe? I've thought about watching online, but I don't have virus protection on my laptop. I only need to see some episodes from season 3 that I missed, but I didn't want to pay for them to only watch once or twice.


I've been using it for about 6 months and I haven't had any problems, it doesn't seem nearly as sketchy as other free streaming sites.


----------



## Kevin001

Ominous Indeed said:


> Hey, Kevin, could you tell me your thoughts on marriage/dating from your perspective. What is the point of marriage? Can you go a life without getting married? Sex outside of marriage? Can you divorce? And any other thing you think of when someone mentions "marriage" to you, or things regarding marriage you are comfortable sharing with other people.
> 
> For no other reason that I am genuinely curious, and wanna learn and understand. If you feel like sharing but are uncomfortable sharing here you are welcome to PM me.


My thoughts are all bible based so.



crimeclub said:


> I've been using it for about 6 months and I haven't had any problems, it doesn't seem nearly as sketchy as other free streaming sites.


Just have ad block and you should be good  I need to see the new jeepers creepers :O


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today I’ll wait and see


----------



## Sus y

Days like this, I wish I was born a man. I pee myself while I was in a pizza shop,I mean, I was in the restroom... but it's complicated trying no to touch the toilet bowl while you pee, hold the handbag and trying the skirt not to touch the floor either. 

It was bad! :crying:


----------



## herk

wack


----------



## alienbird

crimeclub said:


> I've been using it for about 6 months and I haven't had any problems, it doesn't seem nearly as sketchy as other free streaming sites.


Yeah, I used it soon after. Worked perfectly with no problems.


----------



## Kevin001

Pastor texts me so hope you guys are coming back tomorrow....coworker and customer asks if I'm going tomorrow.....um.....not tomorrow but soon........maybe.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to explore Canada.


----------



## BAH

Feeling sore


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Sus y said:


> Days like this, I wish I was born a man. I pee myself while I was in a pizza shop,I mean, I was in the restroom... but it's complicated trying no to touch the toilet bowl while you pee, hold the handbag and trying the skirt not to touch the floor either.
> 
> It was bad! :crying:


I hate it when that happens to me.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I hate it when that happens to me.


When you make the choice to pee sitting down?


----------



## Kevin001

Some of my posts must of been deleted.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

An endless journey


----------



## Lohikaarme

:sus:sus:sus


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Kevin001

Saying good morning to people is still extremely hard for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> Saying good morning to people is still extremely hard for me.


I'm kind of like that. I just try not to think about it. It's really all you can do. :/


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm kind of like that. I just try not to think about it. It's really all you can do. :/


One of the reasons I left one of my old jobs. Going in every morning and only the manager in. He'd always say it and I felt like I was forced to say it, felt awkward. I mean I want to say it but most of the time I'll just give a smile or wave or even a quick hey. Idk lol.


----------



## kivi

Roommate's boyfriend is on night drive between cities, rainy roads, she says "Babe, drive safe, I'm sooo concerned about you." Then keeps talking on cell phone at night for hours...


----------



## Chevy396

Wow, I'm not even hung over this morning after 9 beers last night. I love Xanax, weed and electrolytes.


----------



## BAH

Need to quit sleepin late


----------



## Canadian Brotha

****ed up my beard and had to trim to stubble...my face looks so small and weird to me now


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> One of the reasons I left one of my old jobs. Going in every morning and only the manager in. He'd always say it and I felt like I was forced to say it, felt awkward. I mean I want to say it but most of the time I'll just give a smile or wave or even a quick hey. Idk lol.


Hey, at least you're trying. lol I made a pun. :b But seriously, I've noticed that if you do or say something without overanalyzing it, it makes it easier.


----------



## BAH

Almost there


----------



## BAH

Been awhile since I was up this early


----------



## Chevy396

Mmm... can't believe I got these for $30 brand new as an Amazon lightning deal. MSRP is about $100.

COWIN E7 Active Noise Cancelling Bluetooth Headphones with Microphone Hi-Fi Deep Bass Wireless Headphones Over Ear, Comfortable Protein Earpads, 30 Hours Playtime


----------



## Kevin001

A man should never let a woman pump her own gas if he's around.....hmm ok.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Some of my posts must of been deleted.


Hmm, I just noticed that my post count went down too. :con :stu


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Those peaches tasted divine.


----------



## Pongowaffle

A dude was sitting on a cafe bench outside typing on his macbook minding his own business. Two ghetto teens walk past him. The one with dreads grabbed the macbook and spiked it hard onto the ground. The laptop held up amazingly. The teen gave it a stomp. It still held up. Then they walked off. I never liked Apple products. But that was amazing. However I am sure the screen is jacked up. But I had no idea what that was all about.


----------



## tehuti88

It's weird to me how often guys here list Asperger's/ASD as a big reason they can't get a girlfriend when there are girls out there with Asperger's/ASD, too. Probably a _lot_ more than estimated, since they're better at going unnoticed, and most tests ignore that they exist.

In fact I think the only way I could make another really close friend or a boyfriend is if they had the same obsessive levels of interest I have. But even Aspie guys don't want me. :/


----------



## CNikki

Never ignore problems for too long or let things go long enough for there to be a problem. The only person who will pay the price is you.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm glad I'm not celebrating Thanksgiving. Not much worth celebrating.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm a little scared to try this 50/50 bison/tofu low sodium jerky I just made.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercising has no effect on my anxiety or depression, still good for me though


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> I'm a little scared to try this 50/50 bison/tofu low sodium jerky I just made.


Hmm... I think I may be onto something here. It's not exactly mouthwatering like the bison steak jerky I made before, but it does still have an addictive quality to it. And twice as healthy.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hmm, I just noticed that my post count went down too. :con :stu


Yeah missing like 3 since I've been at work lol. Idc anymore, lol. Some thread got deleted or my posts idk.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## BAH

Time is passing by quickly


----------



## Ominous Indeed

If I was artistic - I'd draw a tree, and memories falling from the tree instead of leaves.


----------



## Chevy396

If you've been called the "N" word by Skinheads before, does that mean you get to claim it?


----------



## BAH

Ouch ouch ouch


----------



## Kevin001

Why does everyone keep asking me if I have a girl? :um


----------



## Virgo

I paid a fortune teller $10 for a palm reading just for fun and it was very scary

I know they say a lot of things that are vague and can pretty much apply to anybody in one form or another, but then she started getting a little specific. And I don't know how, but she was right about this situation I'm experiencing right now. It was spooky and totally worth $10


----------



## Barakiel

I hate when you’re apparently editing your post only to realize you’re just quoting yourself... anyone else do that?


----------



## BAH

Wat


----------



## RickandMorty100years

I want a pumpkin spice latte because I'm a basic ****** lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New ram for this one and new ram & hard drive for that one


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## BAH

Toooday


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> Never ignore problems for too long or let things go long enough for there to be a problem. The only person who will pay the price is you.


Following up on this:

- Have a proper support system where it's a mutual give and take. If it becomes one-sided, something is wrong, and you're not obligated to stay in a situation where you're on the short end of the stick.
- Never regret leaving situations where you feel that your personal dignity and image is violated in any shape or form. It doesn't matter as to what you've done in the past, you deserve respect enough to stand your ground to not let things escalate by giving others permission to violate you because of x, y and z. You're better than that.
- If you let pride dictate your decision and life choices, have it where you're prideful enough of the fact that you're human, and that humans need help sometimes. We haven't survived as a species by being alone.

_Still needing to follow-up on the third one, but it'll happen some way or another..._


----------



## crimeclub

Amphoteric said:


>


Me: "Cute girl- Oh." I was gay for 1.5 seconds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Me: "Cute girl- Oh." I was gay for 1.5 seconds.


lol just remembered this:


----------



## Chevy396

"These streets got me cravin' Thorazine."


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## coeur_brise

ym2

..yea me two.

****!
I got issues.


----------



## coeur_brise

My body is a temple,but it feels like a rundown Burger King® in the ghetto. Actually, maybe more like a Sonic or a Red Robin or something. Not quite a gas station yet...
My back hurts. Maybe I need a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## Ai

It's kind of odd how people compulsively thank you for handing their debit cards back. Like, this has become a legitimate social niceity... thanking someone for not simply just keeping your s**t. lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe it’s because I’m a hermit but I swear both those neighbours had to have moved out in the night


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have come upon capybaras on YouTube. Why do I do this to myself? The urge to watch more of them is there but I'm going back to bed.

Also, waking up on the couch and seeing a spider first thing on the floor while I'm half asleep is pretty funny. My first reaction was how big it looked. Such curiosity I have in that brain of mine. Aaand back to sleep I go.


----------



## BAH

*Naps*


----------



## funnynihilist

Maybe you were only dreaming that spider.


----------



## Lohikaarme

...


----------



## greentea33

Can i post anywhere today or is something broken? Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## forgetmylife

Lohikaarme said:


> ...


wat

is that a word you just made up? :laugh: lol

so is it the pushing people away that makes you numb, or the numbness that makes you push people away?


----------



## komorikun

I hate the sounds of children.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> I hate the sounds of children.


Two things specifically. Random screeching in restaurants...and the phlegmy cough.


----------



## komorikun

The dad lives in the apartment building next to mine and gets the kids on the weekend. He looks rather old and sounds kind of sloooow. He tells them not to go any further than the apartment building while they ride their bikes/scooters or whatever. So what they do is ride round and round this apartment building and that apartment building while squealing at each other. I get woken up at 9am on my days off to these sounds.

At first I thought there were 2 of them but the other day I was coming home and saw 4 little sh_ts!! How can you get divorced if you have 4 kids!? That's a lot of responsibility. I think you need to stay married if you have that many kids, jesus christ.


----------



## BAH

Nice day today


----------



## tehuti88

Yet _again_ thought somebody was friendlier than they really are. Good Lord when will I ever learn.

And yep...it was a guy.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> I hate the sounds of children.


Oh yes! So do I. Like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## komorikun

Children should be seen and not heard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I don't wanna see them or hear them.


----------



## funnynihilist

Or smell them(sometimes they stink)


----------



## Chevy396

Just made pizza dough, now I have to wait a couple of hours for it to rise. Why is God so cruel?


----------



## BAH

Haterrrz


----------



## Chevy396

Danielle87 said:


> Did you cover the dough?


Yeah, and I sped it up a little bit by putting it in the oven when it was still a little warm (but off). Took about an hour.


----------



## CNikki

**** feelings.


----------



## Wanderlust26

You stupid ungrateful piece of ****.


----------



## BAH

Again


----------



## Wanderlust26

Motivation is running low.


----------



## Chevy396

Starting to grow muscle boobs again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BAH

Oui


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is having surgery in 2 months.....it will make or break me.


----------



## BAH

Shouldn't have left the window open


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> Mom is having surgery in 2 months.....it will make or break me.


Good luck with your mom's surgery :squeeze Hope everything goes alright


----------



## Lohikaarme

I can count on one hand the number of times I've been truly furious in my life, and jeez, that me is terrifying...


----------



## funnynihilist

Minimalism


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I can count on one hand the number of times I've been truly furious in my life, and jeez, that me is terrifying...


*makes a note of that*


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Good luck with your mom's surgery :squeeze Hope everything goes alright


Thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wouldn’t mind having a non-nicotine vape, loads of great flavours out there


----------



## BAH

All night


----------



## CNikki

Guess hell doesn't have to be some fiery place I've been threatened to head to back when I attended my Catholic Church. It's already here, right inside my head.


----------



## Chevy396

Remember the force.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't remember the last time I video chatted. :serious:


----------



## BAH

0ink


----------



## SamanthaStrange

If only that were true...


----------



## Chevy396

Have one bad night and nobody likes you anymore.


----------



## BAH

5.1 Surround


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Mono


----------



## crimeclub

Whenever I check UK political news and I get reminded that Theresa actually won and is currently the PM I think "What the hell is wrong with those people!?"

Then I remember November 8th 2016 in the US and immediately


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm thinking, for the first time in years, of getting both my car and motorcycle licence. I've saved enough money and it would be nice next summer to buy a cheap motorcycle and travel by myself a little, even if it's not too far at first.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm thinking, for the first time in years, of getting both my car and motorcycle licence. I've saved enough money and it would be nice next summer to buy a cheap motorcycle and travel by myself a little, even if it's not too far at first.


I'd like to learn to drive again, but it's the money of maintaining a car.

You should go for it!

Go motorcycle camping and explore! :smile2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pete Beale said:


> Go motorcycle camping and explore! :smile2:


That's exactly what I would be doing 
I haven't been to many places in Quebec yet, so that would be a very good start.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> That's exactly what I would be doing
> I haven't been to many places in Quebec yet, so that would be a very good start.


Would be awesome mate. :grin2:


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve had three beers and a box of smucker’s uncrustables in the span of 12 hours. Does that make me a glutton? :um


----------



## BAH

Weellll


----------



## funnynihilist

Wheel


----------



## funnynihilist

What's an uncrustable?


----------



## riverbird

I had a dream last night that I bought a camper van, renovated it to look super cute on the inside, and lived in it. I've been interested in RV/Van living for a while now and that dream took my desire to do it to a higher level. I crave a minimalistic life and I know that would help with that so much.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Alpha Tauri

My 7th gen living Pokédex is complete. _Ausgezeichnet_.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Chevy396

My friend seemed pretty happy to hear from me. Especially when he learned what I got for him.


----------



## BAH

Kikiki


----------



## Kevin001

Its hard to find the light in the dark but you just have to.


----------



## Chevy396

I was almost bested by a bag of coffee beans.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

It's easier forgiving someone for being an a**, if they are a funny.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I could just sleep right now.
but I have to stupid ****ing pee and brush my teeth :bah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

Gonna have to go watch this in iMax tonight. No excuses.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love my new headphones.


----------



## Wren611

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I love my new headphones.


Same. Although mine are quite heavy and they hurt my head.

It's amazing what details you've been missing in your favourite songs when you buy a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> Same. Although mine are quite heavy and they hurt my head.
> 
> It's amazing what details you've been missing in your favourite songs when you buy a decent pair of headphones.


Yup. Especially when you start using mild stimulants like caffeine and PEA at the same time that you bought them. It's like a whole other world.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wren611 said:


> Same. Although mine are quite heavy and they hurt my head.
> 
> It's amazing what details you've been missing in your favourite songs when you buy a decent pair of headphones.


So true. Haha, mine are light. So, I can wear them for a long time. I never buy the heavy ones but the volume probably gets up a lot more on those. :b I got mine for $10 at the dollar store. But the volume is good.


----------



## Chevy396

Bladerunner 2049 is kind of depressing. Would also be way better if Ryan Gosling wasn't in it. Still a pretty good movie I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm name is red but not on the mod list.......


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I had never met you, you ****ing psycho piece of ****. You are the worst person I have ever known.


----------



## Wren611

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So true. Haha, mine are light. So, I can wear them for a long time. I never buy the heavy ones but the volume probably gets up a lot more on those. :b I got mine for $10 at the dollar store. But the volume is good.


I would've bought a lighter, cheaper pair like the ones I originally had (I loved my old ones. I had them for years. They were about £15 and I could have them on for hours, no problem) but I was curious to know what a more "expensive" (they were still quite cheap lol) pair would sound like. The pair I bought have excellent sound but yeah, make my head hurt.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wouldn't it be cool if Friday the 13th worked opposite for people who have bad luck normally? Like one day of good luck. Lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if Friday the 13th worked opposite for people who have bad luck normally? Like one day of good luck. Lol


Yes!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wonder why this thread is a sticky


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wren611 said:


> I would've bought a lighter, cheaper pair like the ones I originally had (I loved my old ones. I had them for years. They were about £15 and I could have them on for hours, no problem) but I was curious to know what a more "expensive" (they were still quite cheap lol) pair would sound like. The pair I bought have excellent sound but yeah, make my head hurt.


That sucks. xD I don't blame you for wanting some with better quality sound. I try to get used to listening to mine with lower volume. I did have some that put pressure on my ears but these new ones don't. Don't want to get a headache. I've had that happen to me several times.


----------



## BAH

Stickie


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Maybe it stepped on some gum.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I have a new neighbour, he's obviously nowhere near as much of an arsehole as the previous guy (who I have spoke about a lot on here) as he is a normal human being. I am noticing though that there is a fair bit of noise coming from up there at particular times of the day/night, probably best I go out when they are doing stuff up there.


----------



## Barakiel

I can’t get over the fact that the most well-known poet from my state is a big bang theory denialist :sus


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm name is red but not on the mod list.......


Whose?


----------



## BAH

Mi


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To poison or not to poison, that’s the question


----------



## Dissonance

I am what I let my reality be myself is, yet so hard to find strength to resist my worst characteristics.


----------



## komorikun

funnynihilist said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if Friday the 13th worked opposite for people who have bad luck normally? Like one day of good luck. Lol


My coworker just got a new job offer today. And she gave her 2 week notice to our company. Seemed very happy. Hated her current job.


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Whose?


Some user I saw the other day....started with an L or something.


----------



## BAH

Pew


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Memories of Silence

Whenever I heard this song:






I had always thought the island was _on_ the sun, like how they are on Earth. I imagined it to be very hot, and I didn't know why anyone would want to go there.

I only realised a few minutes ago that the island isn't on the sun, but is on Earth, _under_ the sun, in a sunny place. Now I feel dumb.


----------



## BAH

Seems those fires are getting worse


----------



## kivi

I have to start learning Photoshop and some other programs as soon as possible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mathil was right. Gaming and exercise can go well together.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## funnynihilist

^Seems to cause a lot of happiness for a product that only measures 10 inches!


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> ^Seems to cause a lot of happiness for a product that only measures 10 inches!


That's because it also vibrates.


----------



## funnynihilist

It could have dual uses hmmm


----------



## BAH

Carberation


----------



## funnynihilist

Nobody fault but mine - led zeppelin


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I texted my mother about some "big" announcement about space on October 16 hoping that we'd start a convo but she just said good and asked me how I'm doing. I didn't want to sound like a crazy person like something big is actually going to happen. lol But it's still worth a try. Can't hurt. She might just not be into this stuff like I am.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, I texted my mother about some "big" announcement about space on October 16 hoping that we'd start a convo but she just said good and asked me how I'm doing. I didn't want to sound like a crazy person like something big is actually going to happen. lol But it's still worth a try. Can't hurt. She might just not be into this stuff like I am.


What is happening in space on the 16th? Sounds interesting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

finallyclosed said:


> What is happening in space on the 16th? Sounds interesting.


I'm not really sure yet. Could be microbial life but I doubt that. I read an article saying that they might have actually found dark energy. That would be pretty cool if they actually discovered it and that it's not just a theory. As of right now, dark energy is still a theory. But we don't know for sure what the announcement will be until Monday. I'm still excited either way.


----------



## tea111red

these books....:lol


----------



## I cannot

tea111red said:


> these books....:lol


Looks like the market for fireman romance novels is locked down. I'm going to have to find a different niche.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm not really sure yet. Could be microbial life but I doubt that. I read an article saying that they might have actually found dark energy. That would be pretty cool if they actually discovered it and that it's not just a theory. As of right now, dark energy is still a theory. But we don't know for sure what the announcement will be until Monday. I'm still excited either way.


Not to be a party pooper but there have been so many anticlimactic "big announcements" from the space people at this point that I'm not holding my breath.

I think they do it for attention to get more funding. Or to maintain public demand for sustained funding.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm not really sure yet. Could be microbial life but I doubt that. I read an article saying that they might have actually found dark energy. That would be pretty cool if they actually discovered it and that it's not just a theory. As of right now, dark energy is still a theory. But we don't know for sure what the announcement will be until Monday. I'm still excited either way.


Awesome. I remember when I first studied dark energy it blew my mind. I hope that's what it is.


----------



## mt moyt

i was looking for cheap hamster cage options, and people suggest buying a Samla bin from Ikea. Another IKEA idea is the detolf glass cabinet turned into a hamster cage. i found a picture of it: (the storage space below is separate)










Wow that is amazing. its huge, and bigger and cheaper than a zoozone 2, which was my last hamster cage. i wouldnt buy that again though, because it has these tiny holes on the sides and my hamster would chew at them until the hole was big enough for her to escape.

more detolf cages:

* *















another amazing cage:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@WillYouStopDave Haha, yea. I know all too well the lengths they'll go to just to make some money. It's still fun to think about. I try to keep an open mind but always skeptical at the same time. I don't think they'll ever come out about anything major even if there really was something major. It's mainly speculation. Just hoping something interesting gets released eventually.
@Sheska Hmm, that still seems interesting. Could be tied into something bigger or not. I like reading a lot of science stuff. I heard it was going to be something never before seen released by ESO. I think that's Europe's space program. I'm not sure if I'm correct on that. And I don't know if that makes it any more beliavable or not. Well, I'll find out tomorrow. You could be right, though. Thanks for that. 
@finallyclosed It blew my mind, too.  It could be anything. I still think it might be something small.


----------



## blue2

The most wise thing you could do in life is start viewing yourself from the third person perspective occasionally and laugh at the ridiculous thing you are, this I believe is the path to freedom.:teeth


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## komorikun

mt moyt said:


> i was looking for cheap hamster cage options, and people suggest buying a Samla bin from Ikea. Another IKEA idea is the detolf glass cabinet turned into a hamster cage. i found a picture of it: (the storage space below is separate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is amazing. its huge, and bigger and cheaper than a zoozone 2, which was my last hamster cage. i wouldnt buy that again though, because it has these tiny holes on the sides and my hamster would chew at them until the hole was big enough for her to escape.
> 
> more detolf cages:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another amazing cage:


I'm not sure about hamsters but there is this lady on youtube who keeps mice and she has fabulous ideas. She said that for mice it's healthier for them to use bathtub floor mats as flooring, rather than wood shavings which tend to irritate their lungs. Also easy to clean since you can just stick the bathmats in the washing machine. Might be cheaper than having to buy wood tons of wood shavings.


----------



## blue2

Whats going on here now ? Is this place Mouse-ville now, is Mr Jingles gonna go to mouse-ville......well that's just perfect.


----------



## BAH

Pity


----------



## tehuti88

Good Lord, S&C is utter trash by now. It's not debate anymore (was it ever really?--I avoided it for a long time, only started going in there because of the sidebar), just endless pissing matches. I'm surprised every thread doesn't contain at least five "Yeah? Well, _your mama_!"s as rational rebuttals. Maybe that should be a new rule since the other rules (e. g., *"No flaming!"*) sure aren't being followed.



> *Society & Culture*
> Controversial subject matter. Five "Your mama!"s and ten chest-thumps required per thread!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## whiterabbit

This new job...I am so far out of my comfort zone, I don't even know if I can find my way back. I should be proud of myself for doing something so challenging but I'm just thinking about how severely lacking I am in basic knowledge and skills. It's like I'm trying to cook a gourmet meal when I don't even know how to pick up a knife or what gourmet means or what food is for. Complete bewilderment. If I could just be capable of something...


----------



## mt moyt

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure about hamsters but there is this lady on youtube who keeps mice and she has fabulous ideas. She said that for mice it's healthier for them to use bathtub floor mats as flooring, rather than wood shavings which tend to irritate their lungs. Also easy to clean since you can just stick the bathmats in the washing machine. Might be cheaper than having to buy wood tons of wood shavings.


hm that is really smart to use a table so she doesnt need any walls. Im not sure if hamsters would react the same way.
Id use a bath mat, but many sites say hamsters are burrowing animals so it would be preferable to have some kind of deep bedding for them to dig. But it would be a lot cheaper since bedding is the largest expense by far


----------



## Fruitcake

I remembered a comment on reddit about how people tend to imagine our internal organs as red and pink while they're in our bodies, but the entire insides of our bodies are black until they're outside the body (unless you swallowed a glowstick). It sounds like a metaphor for depression that we're all filled with darkness and I found that a bit gloomy, but now I'm imagining all the tiny microorganisms in my body excitedly running around playing hide-and-seek and tag in the dark and bumping into each other and it's a way happier thought!!


----------



## Dissonance

slept two hours, feel like a night's sleep, how bizarre.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whiterabbit said:


> This new job...I am so far out of my comfort zone, I don't even know if I can find my way back. I should be proud of myself for doing something so challenging but I'm just thinking about how severely lacking I am in basic knowledge and skills. It's like I'm trying to cook a gourmet meal when I don't even know how to pick up a knife or what gourmet means or what food is for. Complete bewilderment. If I could just be capable of something...


You should be proud! It might seem daunting now, but most humans adapt well to new situations and learn new things fast. You'll do your job fine and once the ropes are learned, then things will chill down, giving you some breathing room. :wink2:


----------



## cybernaut

Ive roomed with people from places like Iran, Bangladesh, and Central Africa (surprisingly mostly men) throughout most of my short-term stays in certain places.... and o-m-g their cooking skills have made me quite jealous at times. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

@millenniumman75 has been MIA for days!? :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

He probably got bored with this place, lol.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The home health nurse that comes to see my mom is weird. The other day when she came she knocked twice and then just walked in without waiting for someone to open the door. Who does that? She is also kind of rude in other ways. I think she must think she is still working in a hospital. Like maybe she did it for so long she's on autopilot. She is old so I wouldn't doubt it.

Anyway, I heard this short knock and I was on my way to the door (and I'm not slow). Suddenly the door swings open and she's halfway in by the time I get there. She just looked at me like "What are you doing?".


----------



## Crisigv

Oh south Ajax, you awkward.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Was it easier when I was depressed? I didn't want anything, I didn't care about anything, I didn't try for, or explore anything. Do I have an excuse now? Today I am completely overwhelmed. I want that same crap back. Give me the safety of my self contempt and a dark space to hide in, and I will take it all back. At least then I didn't see what I was missing, what I could fail to achieve.


----------



## The Library of Emma

**** everything.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Which of you fine SAS folks wants to give me $5000? If you're American, that's only like $3500 so you're getting a good deal...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

lol I saw some rap snacks on the way home from the store. So random. xD And such a gimmick to get people to buy chips.


----------



## funnynihilist

Shrimp puffs are weird


----------



## Chevy396

I think maybe I'll start going to Costco just to stand around and eat the free samples while I check out hot moms go shopping in their spandex yoga pants.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Stacy's mom has got it going on.


----------



## I cannot

SamanthaStrange said:


> Stacy's mom has got it going on.


I've heard that song like 8 times in the last week.


----------



## whiterabbit

Scrub-Zero said:


> You should be proud! It might seem daunting now, but most humans adapt well to new situations and learn new things fast. You'll do your job fine and once the ropes are learned, then things will chill down, giving you some breathing room. :wink2:


Thank you. I wish I could take those words to heart, but it's difficult given the nature of the job. I'm working as a live-in carer, which means I'll be moving from one client's house to another client's house every few weeks, so it's going to be like constantly starting a new job.


----------



## BAH

Eyy


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The home health nurse that comes to see my mom is weird. The other day when she came she knocked twice and then just walked in without waiting for someone to open the door. Who does that? She is also kind of rude in other ways. I think she must think she is still working in a hospital. Like maybe she did it for so long she's on autopilot. She is old so I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, I heard this short knock and I was on my way to the door (and I'm not slow). Suddenly the door swings open and she's halfway in by the time I get there. She just looked at me like "What are you doing?".


That is weird but how come the door was open?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That is weird but how come the door was open?


 It was unlocked but it wasn't open. She opened it. I just think it's weird to even try to open someone's door without waiting to see if someone will come to the door.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm getting ready to throw in the towel, I think.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sheska said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> Oooh did you see this?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/16/science/ligo-neutron-stars-collision.html


I have heard about that. I read an article similar to it. Pretty mind bending stuff.


----------



## BAH

Seventy seven


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently you need at least 10k views to start earning money from ads on youtube....hmmk.


----------



## BAH

All this smoke from these fires is killin us


----------



## I cannot

Did you know this site has a pinterest and a twitter? I don't think you did.


----------



## Chevy396

I got some store bought bison jerky from Whole Foods today. It's one of the worst tasting things I've had in a long time. Even the stuff I made with half tofu half bison was 10 times better, and I thought I messed it up.


----------



## BAH

Infinite


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I'm getting ready to throw in the towel, I think.


I wish I could help.


----------



## Chevy396

Weed is teaching me that computers cause anxiety and going outside and walking helps it, since all your anxieties are magnified so much.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I wish I could help.


:sigh yeah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'm getting ready to throw in the towel, I think.


:hug :squeeze


----------



## BAH

Cool weather again


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BAH

Early burd again


----------



## Kevin001

Definitely want to do some charity work for the holidays. I spent over a grand last year on gifts might double that this year....who knows.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> @*millenniumman75* has been MIA for days!? :O


I have been pretty busy. Real life stuff is creeping up again.
Multitasking :sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been pretty busy. Real life stuff is creeping up again.
> Multitasking :sigh.


Ok...phew.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I need to find a more active place to waste time. :b


----------



## funnynihilist

^Farcebook!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

**** Facebook! :bah


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## BAH

Don't


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pumpkin Spice Cheerios.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Really feeling the song “Night Comes Down” right now, It’s blasting in my eardrums and has been on loop for quite awhile. Once again Judas Priest comes to my rescue.
On a related note, it’d be totally worth it to invest in a high quality stereo to fully appreciate metal masterpieces like this.


----------



## Chevy396

This is why I don't eat tofu very often, or socialize much when I'm bodybuilding. That was one of the worst smelling farts I've had since I started bulking.


----------



## BAH

It make great cologne


----------



## funnynihilist

Reek! Reek!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope i get seen quickly.


----------



## BAH

7 Times 7


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yeah I’m weird. I still see no reason to wear pants while at home. It’s wonderfully freeing and comfortable walk around in boxers, something I can’t and wouldn’t do in public but at home I ain’t wearing no socks and I unless I need/want to I ain’t wearing pants either(of course it’s relative to who I’m living with too though). It also boggles my mind when people keep their shoes on at home too. And I don’t mean the “I forgot something and will just get t shoes on” I mean, home from work, have dinner, watch TV, read, & then “oh I’m gonna shower or go to bed so now I’ll take my shoes off” type people


----------



## BAH

Yak


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah I'm weird. I still see no reason to wear pants while at home. It's wonderfully freeing and comfortable walk around in boxers, something I can't and wouldn't do in public but at home I ain't wearing no socks and I unless I need/want to I ain't wearing pants either(of course it's relative to who I'm living with too though). It also boggles my mind when people keep their shoes on at home too. And I don't mean the "I forgot something and will just get t shoes on" I mean, home from work, have dinner, watch TV, read, & then "oh I'm gonna shower or go to bed so now I'll take my shoes off" type people


Yeah, I hate shoes and bras. That all comes off the moment I get home.

I also have 2 sets of clothing, home clothing and outside clothing. I don't mix up the two ever. I always immediately change once I get home.


----------



## BAH

Maybe


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I want to argue it but it's not worth the energy and I wouldn't convince them anyway



komorikun said:


> Yeah, I hate shoes and bras. That all comes off the moment I get home.
> 
> I also have 2 sets of clothing, home clothing and outside clothing. I don't mix up the two ever. I always immediately change once I get home.


Smart play, the dual closet for home and out


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Smart play, the dual closet for home and out


So the clothes for home are just cheap stuff. For home clothes I mainly concerned with how comfortable the clothes are and not how they look. It is especially important to have 2 sets of clothing if you have cats, since those little *******s shed like crazy.


----------



## cybernaut

I wish that I wasnt too of much a perfectionist. I need to stop spending so much time on the smallest details for most things.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Ok...phew.


I am overbooked. :lol

So much to do in so little time. It should slow down a wee bit after Halloween, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just gonna make some pasta. Pasta always makes me feel better.


----------



## funnynihilist

Copy/Pasta


----------



## komorikun

mt moyt said:


> hm that is really smart to use a table so she doesnt need any walls. Im not sure if hamsters would react the same way.
> Id use a bath mat, but many sites say hamsters are burrowing animals so it would be preferable to have some kind of deep bedding for them to dig. But it would be a lot cheaper since bedding is the largest expense by far


Couldn't they just burrow in one of their houses/castles? That's what the mouse lady does. She only puts tissue paper inside some of the houses. The mice then tear up the tissue and make a cozy bed with it.


----------



## BAH

Dun dun dun


----------



## komorikun

Why do those college boys who live above me have to run down/ run up the stairs every time they leave or enter the building? 

They have too much energy for their own good.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Crisigv

Why do I have to give off negative and awkward vibes. I just want to be normal.


----------



## crimeclub

Falling asleep sober is nearly impossible after 3 years of alcohol-induced sleep.

Also quitting cold-turkey after 3 years makes daily life seem unbearably boring and depressing. Though it's a safe bet that my life is boring and depressing _because_ I've let alcohol replace other things that would make my life better and more fulfilling.


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> Falling asleep sober is nearly impossible after 3 years of alcohol-induced sleep.
> 
> Also quitting cold-turkey after 3 years makes daily life seem unbearably boring and depressing. Though it's a safe bet that my life is boring and depressing _because_ I've let alcohol replace other things that would make my life better and more fulfilling.


Taking a GABA supplement helped me get to sleep a little easier when I quit drinking whiskey (and even beer for a while). But yeah, it's hell.


----------



## BAH

Never evar


----------



## stellabelly

Ready for mountain Trekking...


----------



## BAH

Maybeee


----------



## mt moyt

komorikun said:


> Couldn't they just burrow in one of their houses/castles? That's what the mouse lady does. She only puts tissue paper inside some of the houses. The mice then tear up the tissue and make a cozy bed with it.


according to the German hamster forum, hamsters burrow feet into the ground in the wild. so they often try to give around 30 cm of bedding, and apparently more burrowing space will reduce hamster behaviours such as cage biting.

i cant give that much space but i try to have at least 5 inches in their sleeping area.

i guess its okay for hamsters to burrow in houses but id like to give them more space anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I hate hearing girls cry...ugh. Its like no don't cry. I feel so bad never like when that happens.


----------



## BAH

Day 1


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

crimeclub said:


> Falling asleep sober is nearly impossible after 3 years of alcohol-induced sleep.
> 
> Also quitting cold-turkey after 3 years makes daily life seem unbearably boring and depressing. Though it's a safe bet that my life is boring and depressing _because_ I've let alcohol replace other things that would make my life better and more fulfilling.


I had issues sleeping a bit when I quit.

Its common to have a bit of insomnia.

When you quit you'll want to do more.

Alcohol made me comfortable drinking alone and made me a boring person.

I've done a lot of stuff since quitting the devils piss.

You can quit too and and replace drinking with stuff that makes you feel better.

Ive been sober for three years December 26th and wish Id kicked it earlier.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

stellabelly said:


> Ready for mountain Trekking...


Where to?

I gotta do The Isle of Arran before the years out!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s a relief when you have anticipation anxiety about something and it’s not you who cancels but at the same time when you know the end result would’ve been good whatever anxiety/awkwardness you experience in the actual moments there’s disappointment too


----------



## funnynihilist

I guess we could cruise down one more time,
With you by my side it should be fine,
We'll buy some drugs and watch a band,
And jump in the river holding hands.


----------



## Chevy396

Dear Lord, no wonder she told me an alternative way to scratch my head with this EEG thing on.


----------



## BAH

Dull day


----------



## funnynihilist

I agree


----------



## unsocial lego

There's a wasps nest right above my window and these wasps are just trying to fly into my window


----------



## Chevy396

Sweet n sour chicken isn't the same without the chicken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sweet and sour rice and veggies.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sweet and sour rice and veggies.


The sweet n sour becomes overwhelming. It's still good though.


----------



## CNikki

It's sad as to how many people think that they can 'change' another person. I say this as someone who has been on the end of 'being fixed' as well as 'trying to fix' - it never works out. It only leads to broken relationships and potential enemies. The person(s) in question need to be the ones to convince themselves that they need to change, and until that does happen, you are not helping them, but rather enabling and dismissing their behaviors for their control/manipulation of you. Second chances should be given if the person proves that they are willing to commit to change.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Kevin001 said:


> I hate hearing girls cry...ugh. Its like no don't cry. I feel so bad never like when that happens.


I wonder if this wouldn't be worth a thread of its own, as a topic. Taking a look at some articles of this subject online, it seems the general male consensus is that comforting a crying woman is like trying to shut down a car alarm going off at three am.


----------



## Kevin001

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I wonder if this wouldn't be worth a thread of its own, as a topic. Taking a look at some articles of this subject online, it seems the general male consensus is that comforting a crying woman is like trying to shut down a car alarm going off at three am.


Yeah its tough. When you're breaking up with a girl and she starts to cry its like....what do I do lol. Or when your girl does something wrong and you're mad at her and she starts to cry......my weakness lol. When a girl cries its like I have to do whatever to make things right even if she is in the wrong....ugh.


----------



## crimeclub

Vox vids are on point, the information, visuals, music, editing, I could watch them all day.


----------



## coldmorning

Why is it so hard to fall asleep?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Improper but functional tool, I make it work fine. Proper tool in hand and I’ve ****ed it up 3 times, lol


----------



## Barakiel

I remember being absolutely p e t r i f i e d of drugs and alcohol as a child, I guess because of the way anti-drug lessons are taught here + my pre-existing anxiety. I read in a book on cocaine that people may take drugs to feel “grown-up”, and I took that too literally and wondered if I had accidentally ingested cocaine somehow :lol (because of the “drugs are everywhere” message I’m guessing)

And at a sports game someone beside us had a beer in their coaster, I was afraid of accidentally drinking that. My dad saw me eyeing it and jokingly asked “is that yours?” completely unaware of how uncomfortable I was.

Now, I have no interest in trying cocaine or anything like that, but I’m glad that nowadays my primary concern is spending money on a beer that isn’t great. I wonder if via time travel I met up with younger me how he would react to me drinking moderately now.

Things like these are some of the many reasons I don’t miss being a kid.


----------



## T-Bone

There's probably a good match romantically for every single and lonely person on this forum, within the forum itself. It's kind of depressing not more people put the effort into meeting/getting to know people on here.


----------



## Kevin001

Pet peeve is when people leave stuff in the washer for hours.......if its done get it out ugh.


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## Chevy396

I find it interesting that when I'm faced with a choice between sleeping with a 21 year old Hooters girl and a 37 year old mom, I'm actually leaning toward the mom. Maybe I can get them to have a threesome with me though.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I wish I had a soundproof room, I want to practice late a night but people are sleeping orz.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Deaf Mute said:


> I wish I had a soundproof room, I want to practice late a night but people are sleeping orz.


Me too


----------



## BAH

Windayyy


----------



## SofaKing

finallyclosed said:


> I find it interesting that when I'm faced with a choice between sleeping with a 21 year old Hooters girl and a 37 year old mom, I'm actually leaning toward the mom. Maybe I can get them to have a threesome with me though.


Yeah...on the horns of a dilemma there. #eyeroll.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

“Oil yoga yo, zen bends my friend”, I miss it


----------



## Chevy396

Why do these hipster kids have to walk to Starbucks through traffic in their pajamas? I know I sound old, and I'm glad for that, because it's gross. If I were in Starbucks with someone like that I would leave. You can tell by their face that they think they're cool too. Just because you get attention doesn't make you cool, kids. ;P


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...on the horns of a dilemma there. #eyeroll.


It's just interesting to me because I figured I would be more drawn to the younger, hotter one. I'm doing something wrong still.


----------



## SofaKing

finallyclosed said:


> It's just interesting to me because I figured I would be more drawn to the younger, hotter one. I'm doing something wrong still.


No, lol...just take it from a bitter older guy who isn't thrilled with the dating pool in my age range who'd rather have your problem.


----------



## I cannot

Oh my god


----------



## Chevy396

I cannot said:


> Oh my god


Amazing, I just had a dream that someone filled my fridge with Oreo's and I was tempted to eat them while I was taking a nap. It must have been a prophecy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just flew into a psychotic rage watching the preview for the new Heathers. 

**** you Paramount!!! :mum :bash  :cry (Slight overreaction, lol)


----------



## BAH

Deed


----------



## BAH

And their posts are still up because?


----------



## riverbird

I need to start meditating daily again.


----------



## BAH

Welp


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope it’s still available 2 months from now, I really want it


----------



## Chevy396

I don't think I would have been able to be in this good of shape 9 months after a stroke if it weren't for recreational marijuana. The pain would have kept me from pushing myself further every day.


----------



## Yer Blues

finallyclosed said:


> I don't think I would have been able to be in this good of shape 9 months after a stroke if it weren't for recreational marijuana. The pain would have kept me from pushing myself further every day.


Randy... I am the recreational marijuana.

R.I.P. Mr. Lahey


----------



## tea111red

guess i just lost more of my hearing.


----------



## tea111red

Neo said:


> Thanks to my ongoing weight loss - someone said today I was starting to look like a hunk :lol. Hey but it was nice to be told that.


random thought of the day: a hunk.......a hunk of burning love.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This song/vid...


----------



## Kevin001

Apparently saying maam and sir is a southern thing. I thought it was a sign of respect country wide hmm.


----------



## Chevy396

Physical labor burns the demons from our souls, and delayed gratification keeps us moving forward. It's the Puritan work ethic.


----------



## BAH

Deep Web


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Wanderlust26

This place is getting more crowded and more dangerous with all the reckless drivers. This county has gone downhill quick over the past few years....


----------



## tehuti88

:shock

The Renaissance Nose Job



> First they gave the patient a purgative. Then they took pincers and grabbed the skin in the left arm between the shoulder and the elbow and passed a large knife between the pincers and the muscle, cutting a slit in the skin. They passed a small piece of wool or linen under the skin and medicated it until the skin thickened. When it was just right, they cut the nose to fit the end of the little skin flap. Then they snipped the skin on the arm at one end and sewed it to the nose. They bound it there so artfully that it could not be moved in any way until the skin had grown onto the nose. When the skin flap was joined to the nose, they cut the other end from the arm. They skinned the lip of the mouth and sewed the flap of skin from the arm onto it, and medicated it until it was joined to the lip. Then they put a metal form on it, and fastened it there until the nose grew into it to the right proportions. It remained well formed but somewhat whiter than the face. It's a fine operation and an excellent experience.


----------



## tea111red

maybe go to my place and just kick it like tae bo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looks like a sale tomorrow which is nice


----------



## BAH

Bump


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder when they'll start taking that money out...first of the year maybe? Idk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> Looks like a sale tomorrow which is nice


Sold!


----------



## tehuti88

:lol

And I found this one on my own... :grin2:


----------



## A Void Ant

Did the color orange get it's name from the fruit, or the fruit from the color...?


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Ominous Indeed

My life is beautiful. I am so grateful for all of the poets in my life


----------



## BAH

Rawr


----------



## riverbird

The past year and a half of my life has really done a good job at breaking me down more than I was as a result of my entire life before it. A lot of it has been my fault, I guess. I'm at a point where I feel so empty and broken that I'm starting to understand why people seek out religion and a higher power. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Mc Borg

Sunset is an all day process.


----------



## Chevy396

The only enemy I have is hate. I don't hate it, but I have no problem enjoying watching it suffer.


----------



## BAH

Maybe soon


----------



## komorikun

Way too many homeless and drug addicts downtown. Jesus, tons of them crowding the sidewalks on certain blocks. They need to clear them out.

And 3 weirdos got on the bus on the way home. They didn't sit together but all 3 acted strange. Walking up and down the bus for no reason. At first, I was afraid they were planning on robbing the whole bus. But they looked way too disheveled and out of it to do something like that. To do that sort of planning. I'm guessing they were high on something that made them paranoid. Creeeeeeepy.

NYC felt safer than here in many ways. Less homeless it feels like. Or maybe they don't tolerate *herds *of homeless/druggies in NYC.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> The past year and a half of my life has really done a good at breaking me down more than I was as a result of my entire life before it. A lot of it has been my fault, I guess. I'm at a point where I feel so empty and broken that I'm starting to understand why people seek out religion and a higher power. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


 I know what you mean. Sorry to hear that.

Unfortunately, religion is just impossible for me. I don't feel like I believe in anything anymore.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Barakiel

Wish my default state of being wasn’t mindlessly refreshing my phone.


----------



## BAH

Eternal Darkness


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amon said:


> Eternal Darkness


----------



## walkingthecow

I love the fog


----------



## kivi

I see some videos of DIY accessories, boxes, frames...etc. and in the comment section someone writes "Wow, are you an interior architect?" :/
Painting walls and putting frames on it or making accessory boxes isn't what we'll do actually. What my professors hate is that, when they ask for a picture of a place we like and then seeing just "decorated" places. It's about columns, where to build walls, ceiling types, acoustics, plumbing...etc. I don't want my job to be "how to put frames on walls". (though, aesthetic is still important, so it can make things more complicated, I sometimes wish there'd only be technical things to worry about)


----------



## BAH

Deep


----------



## Crisigv

Not even people on here want to deal with me when I'm feeling really down.


----------



## funnynihilist

Two days straight of cold rain. I hate to drink two nights in a row but this weather makes me want to.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like we're down a mod.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm a Chiefs fan, but now I live in Colorado so I'm thinking of switching sides. The Chiefs play the Broncos tomorrow night, so I have decided I will start being a fan of whichever team wins that game.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm pretty kinky, but I don't get how this could be a turn on for anyone...


----------



## BAH

Once again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cleanse


----------



## Barakiel

I have mixed feelings about how poking fun at incel culture seems to be one of the latest memes (on tumblr at least) Like I see posts ironically contrasting the “Virgin Mary” vs the “Chad Jesus” for example :um

It’s nice to become desensitized to some of their buzzwords, but the mentality self-proclaimed incels promote is far from harmless and I dunno what kind of effects this could have.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody live in Philadelphia? I'm considering going to the John Carpenter concert on 11/18, but I'd be taking a Greyhound from Pittsburgh. I wouldn't be looking to get a hotel, as the theater is right around the block from the Greyhound station. They're both in the vicinity of the Liberty Bell area, and I guess Chinatown. I'd be walking around that area for a few hours before the concert, and then afterwards before the bus comes after midnight, then probably waiting in the Greyhound station for a while. Is that a pretty safe area to be in on a Saturday night? I know that Philly can be a rough town, but as with any, it depends on the neighborhood. I'm used to Pittsburgh which has a downtown that's pretty safe.


----------



## SofaKing

IcedOver said:


> Anybody live in Philadelphia? I'm considering going to the John Carpenter concert on 11/18, but I'd be taking a Greyhound from Pittsburgh. I wouldn't be looking to get a hotel, as the theater is right around the block from the Greyhound station. They're both in the vicinity of the Liberty Bell area, and I guess Chinatown. I'd be walking around that area for a few hours before the concert, and then afterwards before the bus comes after midnight, then probably waiting in the Greyhound station for a while. Is that a pretty safe area to be in on a Saturday night? I know that Philly can be a rough town, but as with any, it depends on the neighborhood. I'm used to Pittsburgh which has a downtown that's pretty safe.


I think those are pretty safe areas. Mostly the homeless are annoying, but not dangerous. The busier the area, the safer, and those are all pretty busy. Besides, you could find a nearby bar, cafe, etc., to wait in so you're not on the street the whole time.


----------



## IcedOver

SofaKing said:


> I think those are pretty safe areas. Mostly the homeless are annoying, but not dangerous. The busier the area, the safer, and those are all pretty busy. Besides, you could find a nearby bar, cafe, etc., to wait in so you're not on the street the whole time.


Thanks for your reply. Have you been to the Trocadero Theatre? It looks like it's pretty much a "standing" theater as opposed to sitting down, which isn't too appealing. The concert should only be about 90 minutes, though, or at least the Carpenter concert I went to last year was.


----------



## SofaKing

I have not, but 90 minutes should go by fast if you get a chance to move around.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, yea. I had an awkward moment today. Walked into the bathroom and the door was open with the light off for some reason and someone was using the bathroom. I'm just pretending like it didn't even happen. That's a weird way to use the bathroom. :lol The woman that lives here was walking by in the hallway right after I went to the bathroom and laughed whenever I said I didn't know they were in there. That's better than just awkward silence.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Not even people on here want to deal with me when I'm feeling really down.


Here is a hug. :hug :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's amazing how Kevin Spacey potentially being a homosexual perv is headline news alongside what's going on in Spain/Catalonia for example


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Woke up with a cramp in each leg today... ow.


----------



## NovaBubble

It's amazing how there are over 7 billion people on Earth, yet so many people can feel so isolated and alone... Something I've noticed is that with small towns people tend to be closer and know one another, but the more people who inhabit an area, the more people just zone each other out and keep their focus within their own bubbles.


----------



## mcpon14

I need to be grateful for all God has done for me and how He has made it that this girl that I've been trying to get to like me as a friend has been so charitable and generous in accommodating me in this situation. She has been a true saint and I just need to see that and not be so thoughtless towards her charity and be respectful towards her wishes and feelings. I need to get down on my knees and thank God for all He has done for me. So, in all sincerity, thank you God. Thank you, *this girl*. You have truly been a Godsend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I think that went well. I did my best with the stress test. No panic attack at least.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Only my guitar, my phone, or my laptop every share a bed with me. Sad but true


----------



## mcpon14

Canadian Brotha said:


> Only my guitar, my phone, or my laptop every share a bed with me. Sad but true


Inanimate objects can't hear zippers, lol.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I wish I could just stop _wanting_.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Chevy396

I need a winter beach house in San Diego and a summer cabin in Colorado. I don't really find snow very beautiful when I have to go hike through it every day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got me a new shirt and leggings at the dollar store today. Ha. The woman asked me if I was doing anything for Halloween. I told her I wasn't and she kind of asked me in a joking way if I was just going to relax at home. That was thoughtful of her to ask.  Plus, I got a new outfit. Made my day better after the crap I got in the mail today.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Got me a new shirt and leggings at the dollar store today. Ha. The woman asked me if I was doing anything for Halloween. I told her I wasn't and she kind of asked me in a joking way if I was just going to relax at home. That was thoughtful of her to ask.  Plus, I got a new outfit. Made my day better after the crap I got in the mail today.


Now you have to show us.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I'm pretty close to a meltdown.


----------



## mcpon14

Civilian casualties and/or collateral damage are taken way too lightly, lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Everything feels really ****ty today. Good feelings mix up with all the other ones and it's muddy, like washing the colors out of a paintbrush until the water turns brown.


----------



## unsocial lego

There are hardly any kids trick or treating it's sad. I really want to give out candy dressed up and acting over the top but I don't think I'd be able to handle dealing with people. Maybe I should take an acting class it'll serve two purposes, fight anxiety and maybe I could pretend better around people.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

finallyclosed said:


> Now you have to show us.


I'll post it soon.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Chevy396

I yelled at my neighbor to shut up at 1am last night because he was having another party and kept waking me up. After that they pretty much shut up. I feel good about myself.


----------



## BAH

New Textbook smell


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

This whiskey doesn't seem like 40% *hic*


----------



## Chevy396

Just went out to get a beer and saw a horse drawn carriage go by. What kind of place do I live in lol?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Instagram is the only social media platform I really like. I don't understand/can't get into Twitter & Facebook is mostly annoying(though I do find the messenger & musicians buy/sell groups useful)


----------



## Kevin001

That was an unexpected phone call.


----------



## BAH

Whee


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a fun time last night listening to music and watching it sort of go with the singing on TV while it was on mute. A lot of the times, it goes perfectly with it until the singer in the song I'm listening to is still singing and the singer on TV isn't anymore and vice versa.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing how soul destroying a basic night of socializing can be for me, I’ll likely be moody as **** through the weekend


----------



## BAH

Doom..


----------



## kivi

I recently started to realize how good eggplant appetizers/dishes actually are.


----------



## BAH

Dark out still


----------



## Chevy396

I took a different route this morning on my walk and I noticed someone's mail box simply said "root" on it and nothing else. Some people on here might get it. That would be a cool last name to have.


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Doom..


Wolfenstein..


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

crimeclub said:


> Wolfenstein..


Blood..


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> I took a different route this morning on my walk and I noticed someone's mail box simply said "root" on it and nothing else. Some people on here might get it. That would be a cool last name to have.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just recently started wearing chapstick a week ago. My lips never get chapped unless I eat certain foods but I just don't like the way dry lips feel when they get dry.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wow, it amazes me how other people seem to get amazing opportunities. Wonder what that feels like? Lol


----------



## i suck at life

fml
also, V8 juice is so good


----------



## BAH

Turned them into robots


----------



## Wren611

In a totally non-sexual way, I want to pet you.


----------



## feels

ASMR all day BAYBEE!


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## BAH

Neep


----------



## Lohikaarme

#sorrynotsorry.


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> ASMR all day BAYBEE!


Did mine a while ago. The right **** can really knock me right out.


----------



## feels

funnynihilist said:


> Did mine a while ago. The right **** can really knock me right out.


hell yeah, what's your favorite kinda sound/roleplay/whatever??


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> hell yeah, what's your favorite kinda sound/roleplay/whatever??


Only roleplay lol. You?


----------



## crimeclub

Apparently today Trump got to see the historic Pearl Harbor sights during his visit to Honolulu Kenya.


----------



## tea111red

rescue 911

.


----------



## komorikun

Was there a thread here about electric blankets or was I imagining it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> Just went out to get a beer and saw a horse drawn carriage go by. What kind of place do I live in lol?


 At least it wasn't a tumbleweed. :lol

Where I live, shopping carts are the equivalent of tumbleweeds. If you drive by an empty parking lot on a windy day you'll invariably see an unmanned one rolling across the bleak landscape.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Was there a thread here about electric blankets or was I imagining it?


 I believe there was but I remember little else about it. I might or might not have been there but if I was the experience has been deleted from my memory banks by an unknown bug.


----------



## millenniumman75

.....that after 14 years, I may finally be decreasing my Paxil on a permanent basis this time. The Paxil fat is starting to etch into general health at this point.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t understand people & they don’t understand me which makes me not understand myself which makes not understand people so they can’t understand me which manifests as me not understanding myself which leaves me confused trying to understand people...seems to make less sense as I go round


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Nu uhh


----------



## feels

funnynihilist said:


> Only roleplay lol. You?


My favorite is probably haircut roleplays or anything involving scissors. Been watching a bunch in Spanish lately cause I'm trying to learn lol and luckily it's a pretty damn soothing language too


----------



## gthopia94

I'm not a low life, I'm just a no life :frown2:...


----------



## BAH

Lala


----------



## unsocial lego

I just applied for some jobs, here's to hoping one calls me back. No need to be overly pessimistic yet I've only just started applying. Now when I've applied to fifty more places and none call me back then I can let myself sink into misery and crippling depression but not yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was never much of a runner. But after doing it for the last few days, I'm starting to see the appeal. Might become a new hobby to add on top of riding my bike.


----------



## alienbird

Don't belittle yourself. *Ever.*
Because you are are just as valuable and important as anyone else.


----------



## Chevy396

Grand said:


> Don't belittle yourself. *Ever.*
> Because you are are just as valuable and important as anyone else.


:smile2:


----------



## alienbird

finallyclosed said:


> :smile2:


Took me years to realize this. Talking down on yourself, even when you feel that way, doesn't help. It gives more power to those thoughts, and you believe them even more.

I wish a lot of people on here could realize this.


----------



## BAH

Deh


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> My favorite is probably haircut roleplays or anything involving scissors. Been watching a bunch in Spanish lately cause I'm trying to learn lol and luckily it's a pretty damn soothing language too


Yo tambien!


----------



## A Void Ant

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was never much of a runner. But after doing it for the last few days, I'm starting to see the appeal. Might become a new hobby to add on top of riding my bike.


Running is awesome. :agree


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> My favorite is probably haircut roleplays or anything involving scissors. Been watching a bunch in Spanish lately cause I'm trying to learn lol and luckily it's a pretty damn soothing language too


The haircuts are good. The cranial nerve exams really do it for me. Which is strange cause I hate doctors, go figure lol


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> The haircuts are good. The cranial nerve exams really do it for me. Which is strange cause I hate doctors, go figure lol


I was going to scroll back and figure out what you're talking about, but I think I'll pass, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist

finallyclosed said:


> I was going to scroll back and figure out what you're talking about, but I think I'll pass, lol.


It was about kink lol, no ASMR is not sexual at all for me. Different part of the brain.


----------



## komorikun

So disgusting how much comes out of the carpet when I vacuum. EWWWWWWW.

And I don't even wear shoes in the house. Nor do I have any pets.

I'm never renting an apartment with carpet ever again. Just so gross.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So disgusting how much comes out of the carpet when I vacuum. EWWWWWWW.
> 
> And I don't even wear shoes in the house. Nor do I have any pets.
> 
> I'm never renting an apartment with carpet ever again. Just so gross.


 I think it's recommended to get a professional steam cleaning done about every six months if you have carpet. Most people with carpet probably don't. Vacuuming only does so much.


----------



## alienbird

komorikun said:


> Nor do I have any pets.


Wait, so you don't have any cats? =o


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> So disgusting how much comes out of the carpet when I vacuum. EWWWWWWW.
> 
> And I don't even wear shoes in the house. Nor do I have any pets.
> 
> I'm never renting an apartment with carpet ever again. Just so gross.


Sorry man, next time I try not to spill


----------



## komorikun

Grand said:


> Wait, so you don't have any cats? =o


I'm a catless cat lady. :|


----------



## alienbird

komorikun said:


> I'm a catless cat lady. :|


Oh wow. I'm honestly surprised by this, because you seem to talk about cats _a lot_. 
Figured you had multiple cats. That's sad. No cat lovin'.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think it's recommended to get a professional steam cleaning done about every six months if you have carpet. Most people with carpet probably don't. Vacuuming only does so much.


You know what is weird. Supposedly they professionally cleaned the carpet before I moved in. The landlord makes the person moving out pay for it. Certainly smelled like chemicals that's for sure. But I've found weird things in this carpet. 3 bobby pins and a couple unpopped corn kernels. :sus


----------



## Kevin001

No doubts anymore


----------



## roxslide

I just figured out and am planning my second tattoo even though I still need to nut up and get my first one lol


----------



## Barakiel

roxslide said:


> I just figured out and am planning my second tattoo even though I still need to nut up and get my first one lol


Are either of them gonna be a cool abstract design like your avatar?


----------



## funnynihilist

Jurn the clib!


----------



## roxslide

Barakiel said:


> Are either of them gonna be a cool abstract design like your avatar?


no but that's an idea! don't get me started lol I need to commit before I go further down this rabbit hole


----------



## anxious777confident

sometimes solutions are just infront of us!!


----------



## Myosr

"... And maybe it isn't about pain aversion at all, Mai. Maybe it isn't about fear of humiliation, but attachment to your masks, fear that there maybe nothing underneath them at all, just an empty space where a face _should _exist. Because you think it should be just one simple face; two dots and an arc. And that's how you always craft your masks, carefully, always too keen on keeping them consistent, and even when you don't do it consciously, you do it unconsciously to conform to other people's expectations.

You're not afraid of doing so much as you are afraid of not being. You'd rather be something than be nothing, that's why you hold on to your persona because it is something you can grasp with your mind. You don't trust other people to grasp duality or inconsistency. More to the point, you don't trust yourself to be able to express complexity in a relatable way.

If you were absolutely certain that beneath all the masks and metaphors there was soul *, and one worth preserving, the pain wouldn't matter, because for any soul, it's manifest than always remain a could-be or a could-have-been.

You're not afraid of conflict because you fear the pain. You're afraid of conflict because you don't know which side to pick, you never know which side to pick. If you don't have a soul you can call your own, all others seem the same. And fighting souls are violent souls; tearing off masks is what they do. They won't ask for your consent beforehand. That's why they scare you; you don't want them to see what you don't even understand.

* a metaphorical soul anyway

- My color is dark orange, but I don't have a name yet."


----------



## Equity

I find it strange that some OZ women sound like a bit like they are from New Jersey. I think in both instances they had a cold, that’s probably it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

How come so many obvious trolls are free to post here without getting banned? It's like episodes of a gangster tv show where the scumbags walk around freely with cops too afraid to arrest them.


----------



## feels

SofaKing said:


> Yo tambien!


hell yeah! lo podemos hacer! what all you using to learn? starting out with duolingo plus random videos but i wanna get this book today called 'complete spanish' by Juan Kattan-Ibarra and it comes with some CDs too i think.


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> hell yeah! lo podemos hacer! what all you using to learn? starting out with duolingo plus random videos but i wanna get this book today called 'complete spanish' by Juan Kattan-Ibarra and it comes with some CDs too i think.


I use Fluenz and Duolingo. I might get some live instruction/practice through www.italki.com too. Of course, just finding a free Skype partner is nice too. Maybe even Omegle?

Many ways to learn.

I just need to use it in conversation wherever possible. I ordered at a restaurant recently. Awkward, lol.

Buena suerte! (I hope that means good luck!)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sometimes I feel like there’s even a proper way to be broken/****ed up & I fail at that too


----------



## BAH

Time change


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> hell yeah! lo podemos hacer! what all you using to learn? starting out with duolingo plus random videos but i wanna get this book today called 'complete spanish' by Juan Kattan-Ibarra and it comes with some CDs too i think.





SofaKing said:


> I use Fluenz and Duolingo. I might get some live instruction/practice through www.italki.com too. Of course, just finding a free Skype partner is nice too. Maybe even Omegle?
> 
> Many ways to learn.
> 
> I just need to use it in conversation wherever possible. I ordered at a restaurant recently. Awkward, lol.
> 
> Buena suerte! (I hope that means good luck!)


You should both try the site Memrise if you don't know it. I thought it was a good language learning website.


----------



## SofaKing

Arbre said:


> You should both try the site Memrise if you don't know it. I thought it was a good language learning website.


Looked there too. It's popular, but still mostly flashcard style vocabulary building. Not too directed on grammar which is my learning style.

Still a great suggestion, though.


----------



## cinto

This silence is the greatest thing I've had all week.


----------



## Chevy396

Does anyone actually use a real alarm clock anymore? The kind that sits beside your bed and wakes you up in the morning. Since we all go to bed with our phones now anyway, and we can just tell it "ok google, wake me up at 5am.", I bet their sales have gone way down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

finallyclosed said:


> Does anyone actually use a real alarm clock anymore? The kind that sits beside your bed and wakes you up in the morning. Since we all go to bed with our phones now anyway, and we can just tell it "ok google, wake me up at 5am.", I bet their sales have gone way down.


I still use one. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Why is that user on the list hmm.


----------



## Barakiel

Avatars give off different vibes right? Like anything with a person or character is gonna be a lot different than, say, a landscape or something with just an inanimate object. Maybe that’s why I’m so picky about them, like what kind of image are people getting from seeing my avatar next to my posts? Does my avatar complement my writing style? Stuff like that. :um


----------



## Barakiel

SofaKing said:


> Yo tambien!


Y mi tres! Oh, that doesn't work in Spanish does it :blank

Quiero aprender una lengua segunda, pero no puedo devote myself to anything unfortunately.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> Avatars give off different vibes right? Like anything with a person or character is gonna be a lot different than, say, a landscape or something with just an inanimate object. Maybe that's why I'm so picky about them, like what kind of image are people getting from seeing my avatar next to my posts? Does my avatar complement my writing style? Stuff like that. :um


-looks at avatar- You like giving hugs?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Change of pace desperately needed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Barakiel said:


> Avatars give off different vibes right? Like anything with a person or character is gonna be a lot different than, say, a landscape or something with just an inanimate object. Maybe that's why I'm so picky about them, like what kind of image are people getting from seeing my avatar next to my posts? Does my avatar complement my writing style? Stuff like that. :um


 I think people probably think I'm a stinkbug.


----------



## SofaKing

Barakiel said:


> Y mi tres! Oh, that doesn't work in Spanish does it :blank
> 
> Quiero aprender una lengua segunda, pero no puedo devote myself to anything unfortunately.


Porque, no? Ya sabes mucho.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Barakiel said:


> Quiero aprender una lengua segunda, pero no puedo devote myself to anything unfortunately.


Esto es exactamente yo


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I still use one. :lol


And me. 

Its old as **** but when it goes I shall use my phone.


----------



## Fruitcake

"Harvey, 21
I'm ur classic farmer boy, if ur a poof swipe on! Spend everyday off the week working with females and clear too say I probably still won't understand how you think"


Big thank you to Harvey and men like him who manage to cram that many red flags into a tiny Tinder bio, so we don't have to actually engage in conversation with you. :heart


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## funnynihilist

Vee


----------



## SamanthaStrange

oke


----------



## funnynihilist

Right in the eye, again hehe


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been eating too many candy canes, now my tongue’s sore :|


----------



## crimeclub

Fruitcake said:


> "Harvey, 21
> I'm ur classic farmer boy, if ur a poof swipe on! Spend everyday off the week working with females and clear too say I probably still won't understand how you think"
> 
> Big thank you to Harvey and men like him who manage to cram that many red flags into a tiny Tinder bio, so we don't have to actually engage in conversation with you. :heart


Sounds like he'd be a Trump voter if he were American. You're missing out.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My wrist was easier to pop that time. Usually, I have to move it around for a few minutes to pop it.


----------



## BAH

Deth


----------



## Lohikaarme

I wish we had more cute, cozy coffee shops like in San Francisco over here. Or maybe we do have those and I just haven't discovered them yet, hmm. Time to explore a little further.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> I wish we had more cute, cozy coffee shops like in San Francisco over here. Or maybe we do have those and I just haven't discovered them yet, hmm. Time to explore a little further.


My little brother moved half way across the country just to work as a roaster in some special coffee shop. He could probably talk to you for hours about coffee. I have to admit, the beans he gives my dad are pretty good. I just prefer stronger, less anxious stimulants like Adderall. :nerd:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All I need is a pair of shoes and a few more pants and I'll be done with my shopping. I think I have plenty of shirts to last me until the end of next year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to order a new toy


----------



## IcedOver

Has anyone been to a concert where it's a General Admission/standing concert, with people just standing in a crowd (indoors)? How do they determine where you stand? Is it just first come, get as close as you can? This wouldn't be a wild concert, so it's not like they'd have a mosh pit or crowd surfing. Do they let you sit down on the floor before the concert starts? This would only be my second concert, but same artist (John Carpenter), but the first theater I went to was regular seating.


----------



## BAH

Bang


----------



## crimeclub

IcedOver said:


> Has anyone been to a concert where it's a General Admission/standing concert, with people just standing in a crowd (indoors)? How do they determine where you stand? Is it just first come, get as close as you can? This wouldn't be a wild concert, so it's not like they'd have a mosh pit or crowd surfing. Do they let you sit down on the floor before the concert starts? This would only be my second concert, but same artist (John Carpenter), but the first theater I went to was regular seating.


Basically people just standing wherever they prefer. As far as the sitting/standing situation it depends on what the venue is like, I've been to a lot of outdoor concerts where people way in the back sat down the whole time but people rarely sit down before the show at an indoor concert though, floor is usually gross. You don't need to worry much about all that stuff though, you mostly just have to worry about feeling awkward when you want to move around to the music but you feel like everyone is watching you and scrutinizing everything you're doing. :laugh:


----------



## IcedOver

crimeclub said:


> Basically people just standing wherever they prefer. As far as the sitting/standing situation it depends on what the venue is like, I've been to a lot of outdoor concerts where people way in the back sat down the whole time but people rarely sit down before the show at an indoor concert though, floor is usually gross. You don't need to worry much about all that stuff though, you mostly just have to worry about feeling awkward when you want to move around to the music but you feel like everyone is watching you and scrutinizing everything you're doing. :laugh:


Thanks. This is an old theater, so I wouldn't imagine the floor would be bad. I wouldn't sit down if nobody else is, though. No dancing to the music, because it's just '70s and '80s Carpenter movie music, heh. Also, if the venue mentions "no re-entry", they wouldn't need to stamp your hand, correct? The last venue I went to, they were serving wine outside, and they asked to stamp people's hands, I guess so you could go out and get some wine and go back in. Stamping your hand is a _huge_ OCD no-no for me. I refused, and they said I couldn't leave and go back in, and I said that was fine.


----------



## crimeclub

IcedOver said:


> Thanks. This is an old theater, so I wouldn't imagine the floor would be bad. I wouldn't sit down if nobody else is, though. No dancing to the music, because it's just '70s and '80s Carpenter movie music, heh. Also, if the venue mentions "no re-entry", they wouldn't need to stamp your hand, correct? The last venue I went to, they were serving wine outside, and they asked to stamp people's hands, I guess so you could go out and get some wine and go back in. Stamping your hand is a _huge_ OCD no-no for me. I refused, and they said I couldn't leave and go back in, and I said that was fine.


I'm not sure about the hand stamping, what you said makes sense to me but you never know.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Two close calls today. It probably wasn't a good idea to ride in rush hour traffic. But **** if I care. It gave a good rush and I got the opportunity to demonstrate my middle finger skills. People need to learn how to drive.


----------



## Chevy396

This wine tastes like silicon valley apples.


----------



## Chevy396

http://nypost.com/2017/11/07/silicon-valleys-car-people-push-homeless-crisis-to-the-brink/


----------



## Chevy396

What happens when you realize all those people who you thought were your greatest enemies, barely thought of you at all?


----------



## Sleeps Brother

I'm so confused by the responses to this post. It's too random.


----------



## Chevy396

Acampo was laid out in 1876 when the railroad was extended to that point.[5] The name comes from a Spanish word for "portion of the common given to the herds for pasture".[6][7] A post office called Acampo has been in operation since 1872.[8]


----------



## BAH

Vegan


----------



## Chevy396

My business mentor learned something in Vietnam, and I am forever grateful for it... "If your friend ever ****s you over, then you were never friends. Don't give them a second chance, because that will be their chance to do it right."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m always so behind on what’s happening with tech...only just learned what a fire stick is, probably so much more I’ve not even heard of like that too


----------



## BAH

Done


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The sad part is, I actually have an imaginary boyfriend named Ben. :teeth


----------



## funnynihilist

^^^Tufff n tendrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@SamanthaStrange if you enjoy web comics check this out: https://www.instagram.com/slocomics 
She's funny


----------



## BAH

Too slow


----------



## komorikun

Why is a new user posting one sentence responses to a whole bunch of threads in Health all at once?


----------



## BAH

Wat a liar


----------



## kivi

I learned recently that there’s a seminar about social anxiety soon in the medical campus of my university but I have never been there before and I’m afraid of going there. I also need to arrange an appointment from it’s hospital and I have been putting it off for weeks for the same reason.


----------



## Kevin001

Its weird the amount of users that allow others to use their accounts here or leave their account open for others to use without knowing.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> Its weird the amount of users that allow others to use their accounts here or leave their account open for others to use without knowing.


Without knowing? How does that work? :con The moment you give someone your password it's assumed you pretty much live with the knowledge they could log into your account at any time, right?


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Without knowing? How does that work? :con The moment you give someone your password it's assumed you pretty much live with the knowledge they could log in at any time, right?


Leave their computer open pretty much or site open. But yeah I could never give someone else my password here either this place is like my only safety zone I would catch a panic attack lol.


----------



## BAH

Ceases


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ape in space

I know I'm probably going to hell for laughing at this, but if you're looking for some hilarity, go to google maps and read the reviews for Columbine high school.


----------



## CNikki

It's a shock to not only those around me but occasionally with myself as to how human I can be...


----------



## BAH

Deep dish


----------



## Virgo

I just spent $30 on a ****ing stuffed animal that turns evil if you squeeze it.










**** me, what is my life...........


----------



## Virgo

Ape in space said:


> I know I'm probably going to hell for laughing at this, but if you're looking for some hilarity, go to google maps and read the reviews for Columbine high school.


I laughed too.

EDIT: Just to add, I was curious and looked up reviews of my old high school and apparently something happened last year where a student did a pro-gun report, and they suspended him, gave him a psych evaluation, and called the police on him. O___O And a lot of people were pissed off and wrote bad reviews. Did not know about this. Ah, sounds just like something my stupid little high school would get itself into. Always something controversial going on there. Good times.


----------



## alienbird

Virgo said:


> I just spent $30 on a ****ing stuffed animal that turns evil if you squeeze it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** me, what is my life...........


I posted about these on here before. I'm so getting one! :lol


----------



## Virgo

Grand said:


> I posted about these on here before. I'm so getting one! :lol


Which one? :3

I'm getting Sammy Suckerpunch delivered on Thursday next week :heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## BAH

W4k4


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh for ****s sake it's you again isn't it.


----------



## alienbird

Virgo said:


> Which one? :3
> 
> I'm getting Sammy Suckerpunch delivered on Thursday next week :heart


I want the snow leopard one. I guess she's called Lethal Lena. Cute 
My mom showed me these, and I was like, yep have to get one. Totally me.
I don't feel too old for toys. I mean, I collect vintage dolls.

I actually want more than one of these. The one you're getting is one of the more ferocious looking ones when angry. I don't like the silly ones that stick out their tongues as much.


----------



## Virgo

Grand said:


> I want the snow leopard one. I guess she's called Lethal Lena. Cute
> My mom showed me these, and I was like, yep have to get one. Totally me.
> I don't feel too old for toys. I mean, I collect vintage dolls.
> 
> I actually want more than one of these. The one you're getting is one of the more ferocious looking ones when angry. I don't like the silly ones that stick out their tongues as much.


Yeah I wasn't a huge fan of that one. It's just not absurd enough for me. I also want one with the creepy smile!










Apparently this one is also called Sammy Suckerpunch O_O


----------



## alienbird

Virgo said:


> Yeah I wasn't a huge fan of that one. It's just not absurd enough for me. I also want one with the creepy smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this one is also called Sammy Suckerpunch O_O


Found these too:









Here you go. The most ridiculous one. 

It might be cool if they had all the smiles/emotions in one pet, but yeah, I prefer the "creepy" ones.


----------



## Barakiel

I imagine the more persistent trolls looking something like this for some reason.










_;(´ཀ`」 ∠):


----------



## Crisigv

:sigh now I don't feel right


----------



## tea111red

hell of a story.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cel...ter-mysteriously-vanishing-in-2005/ar-BBEJBQ8


----------



## BAH

Naw


----------



## Wren611

I hate sock seams.


----------



## BAH

In a moment


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Oh


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

I'm having a love affair with Costco. Sorry Whole Foods, you're just too high maintenance and only after my money.


----------



## BAH

Here we go again


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm drinking a beer tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Two of my "friends" have seemingly disappeared. I've never had two people ghost me at once before. It's like a ghosting gang bang.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Two of my "friends" have seemingly disappeared. I've never had two people ghost me at once before. It's like a ghosting gang bang.


lmao


----------



## Dissonance

I embrace individuality, I refuse to change.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a headache.


----------



## riverbird

Seth Andrews from The Thinking Atheist website/podcast is my new "celebrity" crush.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Seth Andrews from The Thinking Atheist website/podcast is my new "celebrity" crush.


:bah


----------



## funnynihilist

Ride on


----------



## BAH

Weedle


----------



## komorikun

I will be Christmas cat very soon.....


----------



## funnynihilist

^ive never seen a ***** light up like that lol


----------



## BAH

0ink


----------



## Kevin001

I want to go to this conference/concert thing but can't afford to use a PTO day need to save all the days I have since my mom will be out for awhile.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Ominous Indeed said:


> :laugh:


Because Donald is old, short _and_ fat?


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Cooler weather is finally here again. I don't mind the heat but need a break from it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## cinto

Went through this thread from Nov. 2 'til now. Kinda funny all the posts lined up together. Like one big wall of chatter.


----------



## BAH

Meal time


----------



## Chevy396

It was so cool shooting this video. I think this is the closest I've been to a deer in Colorado yet. And the kittens made the video even better...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> It was so cool shooting this video. I think this is the closest I've been to a deer in Colorado yet. And the kittens made the video even better...


:grin2: Awesome.


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> 0ink





Amon said:


> Bah


You've got to stop letting your farm animals use your computer.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> :grin2: Awesome.


It would have been better if they had actually taken down the deer like they were supposed to. We're working on it though, they're still young.


----------



## greentea33

crimeclub said:


> You've got to stop letting your farm animals use your computer.


Quack.

Oh no. It might be contagious now! :frown2:


----------



## BAH

U got mad duck disease


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## tehuti88

...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chevy396

I just learned that statistically we have all met someone who's killed someone. Mine was in juvee when I was a kid. He shot a cop. Who was yours? If you don't know, then it's probably someone you didn't even know was a killer. Maybe your best friend. :O>


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Today was a much better day. Slept for thirteen hours yesterday and I never sleep that much.


----------



## riverbird

Where do all of my socks go? I had probably 20 pairs when I moved in June. Now I have like three pairs.


----------



## unsocial lego

finallyclosed said:


> I just learned that statistically we have all met someone who's killed someone. Mine was in juvee when I was a kid. He shot a cop. Who was yours? If you don't know, then it's probably someone you didn't even know was a killer. Maybe your best friend. :O>


I gave him a ride a few weeks ago. He got out in april after 15 years. He wasn't a close friend though. Another person I met that I knew had killed was my brothers friend. I also know of at least one that was killed. I'm not a statistician but I think the probability goes up if you live in a bad area which I sort of do.


----------



## tea111red

what is the name of this song......it's very popular, old, and has a western vibe. it makes me think of the desert and western themes anyway.

it goes "wawawawawawa (or something).... wah wah wah.......wawawawawa.......wah wah wah....wawawawa wah....wah...wah....wah wah." 

something like that. lol


----------



## Tupperware93

It's pretty cool that we have so many trees but not even kind of enough saws to chop 'em all at once


----------



## unsocial lego

tea111red said:


> what is the name of this song......it's very popular, old, and has a western vibe. it makes me think of the desert and western themes anyway.
> 
> it goes "wawawawawawa (or something).... wah wah wah.......wawawawawa.......wah wah wah....wawawawa wah....wah...wah....wah wah."
> 
> something like that. lol


lol that sounds like this




maybe?


----------



## knightofdespair

finallyclosed said:


> I just learned that statistically we have all met someone who's killed someone. Mine was in juvee when I was a kid. He shot a cop. Who was yours? If you don't know, then it's probably someone you didn't even know was a killer. Maybe your best friend. :O>


Guy I used to work with, mowed over a few people because of the sun angle. If suicides count a good half dozen people that did that too.


----------



## knightofdespair

unsocial lego said:


> lol that sounds like this maybe?


I like this one


----------



## unsocial lego

knightofdespair said:


> I like this one


It's a great song, gave me chills the first time I heard it.


----------



## tea111red

unsocial lego said:


> lol that sounds like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe?


:haha

YEAH! that's it! THANK YOU!


----------



## BAH

Apple Sausages


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Dissonance

In the nebulous dream, the home of so many, they sleep, unseen and without form, still yet unborn.


----------



## Kevin001

My whole day is thrown off now.....no exercising, no proper meals, etc. I'm a pretty scheduled person...when its altered issues occur. But there is beauty in chaos I guess.


----------



## BAH

Hayy


----------



## funnynihilist

So that is what "boof" means :|


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

finallyclosed said:


> I just learned that statistically we have all met someone who's killed someone. Mine was in juvee when I was a kid. He shot a cop. Who was yours? If you don't know, then it's probably someone you didn't even know was a killer. Maybe your best friend. :O>


I know a bouncer that killed someone in a fight not long back, and another guy who killed someone in a racists street attack a few years ago.

A guy who lives about 2 mins walk away from me murdered his gf earlier this year by stabbing her to death. Walk past the house all the time, but never met them.

I know of three others murders, about 5 mins away in recent years.

All involved knives and the one guy bashed another guys brains in too in in his basement. Drugs and debt involved in two of those. One was a women who killed her abusive hubby.

Today someone from my town was stabbed to death, and 3 others injured.

I don't feel unsafe here though, as none of the local attacks were random.

But yeah, I only actually know and have spoken with two murderers.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

My money is going down but hey at least I'm helping others .


----------



## BAH

Dis suxs


----------



## BAH

Laziness


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Everything is pointless.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Except Gandalf's hat. 
It's pointy.


----------



## Wren611

I guess I can get rid of those condoms now.


----------



## BAH

Take a nap


----------



## A Void Ant

I hate "smart" technology.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm probably making a fool of myself, but oh well. I'll never go anywhere by fearing my own shadow.


----------



## Chevy396

There's a giant buck in my yard staring me down every time I walk from the house to the RV. It's a little bit scary. I hope he doesn't charge at me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need money. Work shortage sucks.


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## NovaBubble

Maybe if I was born several years from now instead of when I did, there would be better medical care that could have prevented all the pain that lead me to where I am today...

I'm not sure if I'd want that or not though.


----------



## BAH

Dank


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These pens write smooth as hell. Thank you pens. It means a lot.


----------



## Lohikaarme

No matter how many years pass I'll never grasp what emotion this gif is meant to convey.


----------



## forgetmylife

deep thought or broken inside


----------



## BAH

Kk


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> No matter how many years pass I'll never grasp what emotion this gif is meant to convey.


"Climate change is happening, humans are causing it, and I think this is perhaps... Oh, a leaf.. nomonomnonomnom"

I have no idea


----------



## funnynihilist

Yerk


----------



## Dissonance

I'm pleasantly surprised that my bank account doesn't look like it got hit by a giant meteor.


----------



## feels

Lohikaarme said:


> No matter how many years pass I'll never grasp what emotion this gif is meant to convey.


he don't give a ****


----------



## funnynihilist

Lots of kids in the restaurant right now, no crying yet thank God!


----------



## Barakiel

Just landed my first kickflip on a fingerboard in what has to be at least 7 years


----------



## Chevy396

"Happy's a kick in the balls waitin' ta happen." - The Punisher


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Turned in my application at the grocery store today. The manager skimmed it over while I was there. I know that doesn't mean much but worth a shot.


----------



## BAH

Ay


----------



## Barakiel

Sometimes I feel like the internet was a mistake.


----------



## funnynihilist

^the internet ruins everything it touches


----------



## Chevy396

Barakiel said:


> Sometimes I feel like the internet was a mistake.





funnynihilist said:


> ^the internet ruins everything it touches


:O Heretics... Crucify them!


----------



## Kevin001

Either my bed its getting smaller or I'm getting bigger because my queen size bed feels/looks like a full size.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Either my bed its getting smaller or I'm getting bigger because my queen size bed feels/looks like a full size.


Did you eat the communion bread at the hippy church again?


----------



## BAH

Apples


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This time next week I’ll have a mixer & a mic to mess with...I’m itching for new toys


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Either my bed its getting smaller or I'm getting bigger because my queen size bed feels/looks like a full size.


There isn't much difference between full and queen size. Only 6 inches.

But a full is 15 inches wider than a twin. And king is 16 inches wider than a queen.

Twin= 39 inches
Full= 54 inches
Queen= 60 inches
King= 76 inches


----------



## Squirrelevant

My dreams are normally starkly realistic in depicting my avoidance and awkwardness... I think I prefer them that way.


----------



## Crisigv

Today I learned that I like looking at antiques.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> There isn't much difference between full and queen size. Only 6 inches.
> 
> But a full is 15 inches wider than a twin. And king is 16 inches wider than a queen.
> 
> Twin= 39 inches
> Full= 54 inches
> Queen= 60 inches
> King= 76 inches


Ok lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I guess I'm getting a ride over to my family for Thanksgiving this year. Seems like my mother didn't want to text me for awhile. Well, this is going to be awkward. I might back out of going but I might not. I already told her I'd be there. And I know how it's going to go. I might get weird looks from my family and everyone is going to be in their own bubble. Except my brother in law's mother might talk to me. I got to see my family one time in the last three years and that was for Christmas. She talked to me but my uncle and my dad avoided me. And one of my sisters asked me something embarrassing that I have in front of several people. I guess it's worth a shot to go. Don't really know what I'm going to say, though. I'll think of some things to say. If it gets too awkward, I'll just tell my mother I have to go.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just realize I haven't walk the dog. It is terribly cold out right now. Ugh...

-It was a nice peaceful walk. Also met another golden retriever puppy taking a dump that had most of its body's coat completely shaven aside from its head. Poor flea management maybe. It was shivering and shaking as it's taking a the poop. Poor pooping pooch.


----------



## Jason Aibot

"What did the Irish grow before potatoes and why didn't they revert to that again during the great potato famine?" - Me, whilst making mashed potatoes for dinner.


----------



## BAH

Timetables


----------



## komorikun

YOUR BEHAVIOR


Banned from Long Beach.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Follow the lines


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> YOUR BEHAVIOR
> 
> Banned from Long Beach.


 Is that the same note you were talking about that one time or a new one?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that the same note you were talking about that one time or a new one?


Not a new one. 2 notes from a long time ago. I told my coworkers a bit about my dad and his infamous emails. So that's why I'm thinking of it now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crisigv said:


> Today I learned that I like looking at antiques.


I love antiques too. Used to be a picker with my dad at some point for some years. We made good money sometimes and traveling places was the best.


----------



## Crisigv

LoganAnomaly said:


> I love antiques too. Used to be a picker with my dad at some point for some years. We made good money sometimes and traveling places was the best.


I just love seeing and holding things that people from the past used daily. I'm nostalgic.


----------



## BAH

Nothin


----------



## BAH

It is time


----------



## mt moyt

i may not reach 500 scrobbles this month


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Teehee


----------



## Chevy396

I think my post surgery kratom honeymoon is over. I will have to go back to actually working for my good feelings now. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Sometimes I like to think of new words, and then I wonder why they don't exist, and if anyone would use them.

"Do not" is "don't", "cannot" is "can't", "should not" is "shouldn't", and "will not" is "won't", so words like "what happened?" should be able to be "whappened?" (which could be pronounced either how it is spelled or as "whoppened?") "shut up" could be "shup," "why not?" could be "whyn't?" and "go home" could be "gome". These are only some I can think of, so there could be lots of new words.


----------



## BAH

Fleas


----------



## Chevy396

Callsign said:


> Given that Australians like to shorten many words already who would be surprised if those were adopted? Maybe you just have to get the word out on your new words.


Almost exactly what I was thinking. Those words sound Australian to me.

My Random Thought:
I don't know, or know of anyone who grew up in Dodge City and actually had fond enough memories of it to ever want to go back. I mean, usually you have a kind of longing to at least visit the place where you were raised, but not here. And it seems like it's been that way throughout history since the city was created. I guess true anarchy is hell. That's why the phrase "I'm gonna get the hell out of dodge" was so popular. It's what everyone seems to do. So never let a Libertarian fool you into thinking that total freedom is paradise. It is not.


----------



## Barakiel

I like fonts where everything can be written in caps, but it doesn't give you the impression of screaming.


----------



## Chevy396

Damn, how have I never watched Stranger Things before. One of my favorite shows now and I just started it. There's a charm to it that makes you really feel like you're a kid back in the 80's again.


----------



## BAH

Finale


----------



## Kevin001

I won't last long in this cold.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I went to the store to check on my application and the woman there said they weren't hiring but told me to come back Friday. Maybe that means something.


----------



## BAH

Stewpid time change


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Whenever I buy something on offerup, I feel like I'm walking into my own murder.


----------



## tea111red

wtf should i be expected to care about this person's "happy" news when this person w/ the happy news is/has been doing stuff to make my life more difficult

:roll


----------



## Lohikaarme

*opens email client*


----------



## BAH

Dab


----------



## funnynihilist

I don't care anymore


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I went to see my family for Thanksgiving and found out my dad smokes weed. That surprised me. They were mainly talking about food, though. And I can tell they're not open about stuff. But my brother in law's mother talked to me and my oldest sister did. I talked to my grandparents even though it was awkward as hell. I seemed more talkative than ever and I did it all without taking meds because I don't like meds.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

It was k


----------



## 917554

Where does the phrase clean as a whistle come from. Is it the sound of a whistle or the object (filled with spittle)? :confused


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HollowAraman said:


> Where does the phrase clean as a whistle come from. Is it the sound of a whistle or the object (filled with spittle)? :confused


https://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/33/messages/522.html


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get that drano today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My mom noticed I was taller yesterday. It looked pretty noticeable when I was standing next to her. It looked like I was five inches taller. But I know I didn't get that much taller. I'm sure she's gotten shorter but didn't think our height differences would be that noticeable. I remember when she was taller than me by only an inch, if even that.


----------



## 917554

Pete Beale said:


> https://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/33/messages/522.html


"the old simile describes the whistling sound of a sword as it swishes through the air to decapitate someone"

My favourite :haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

HollowAraman said:


> "the old simile describes the whistling sound of a sword as it swishes through the air to decapitate someone"
> 
> My favourite :haha


>


----------



## BAH

Quite the feast


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a job interview tomorrow. I'm just going to not think about it too much or I'll get really nervous. I told the manager I did tree removal and he seemed interested in that but I have no experience with working at a cash register. lol The outcome could go either way.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Perhaps I shouldn't feel as comfortable about being an open book here any more.


----------



## BAH

5 points


----------



## Kevin001

So a taxi would cost $15 and Lyft would cost $13....not much difference ugh. Expensive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I have an affinity for moody green characters. :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## caelle

Amazing how having a nice dream can put me in such a good mood. I wonder what having a really nice day would feel like.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SamanthaStrange said:


> I have an affinity for moody green characters. :lol


Some **** said I looked like Shrek once on another SA site.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


>


hahaha. A panic attack is probably like running a mile or two at least.


----------



## komorikun

Religion is creepy.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> Religion is creepy.


You're going to have to stand before The King of Kings, The Lord of Lords, and explain that **** one day.  lol


----------



## BAH

Pill better help


----------



## funnynihilist

Grimace


----------



## Kevin001

I just want a sweet pure innocent girl....hard to find though.


----------



## funnynihilist

^you gonna need a time machine for that Kevin


----------



## komorikun

Does sweet and pure mean they've never watched porno before?


----------



## funnynihilist

It means they never seen hand holding before?


----------



## BAH

Another


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

People who live on the edge are more alive than people who do everything "right". 
In fact, I've come to loathe that smugness some people have because they are living how society expects them too.


----------



## BAH

Slugs


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got me a job working at a grocery store. Starting Tuesday.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Got me a job working at a grocery store. Starting Tuesday.


Nice one :smile2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> I just want a sweet pure innocent girl....hard to find though.


Or you find one that has a past, but wiped the slate clean. You don't need perfection, just someone ready to move forward to a better place.


----------



## Kevin001

LoganAnomaly said:


> Or you find one that has a past, but wiped the slate clean. You don't need perfection, just someone ready to move forward to a better place.


Meh maybe...just a preference . Clean glass of water. :laugh: Whatever God decides.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Meh maybe...just a preference . Clean glass of water. :laugh: Whatever God decides.


Good luck anyway, man. You'll find who you need in time. At least you try, so you're bound to at some point.


----------



## BAH

U dun goofed


----------



## Kevin001

LoganAnomaly said:


> Good luck anyway, man. You'll find who you need in time. At least you try, so you're bound to at some point.


Thanks. But yeah I'm chasing after God not women so if it comes it comes but I'm fine .


----------



## riverbird

I wish I could just skip December. I don't want to do Christmas this year.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I find it rather hilarious when the "Who's Online" panel occasionally glitches out and a random user is shown to be engaged with '_*Moderating*_'.


----------



## BAH

Quiet zone


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> I find it rather hilarious when the "Who's Online" panel occasionally glitches out and a random user is shown to be engaged with '_*Moderating*_'.


Its no glitch. :laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> Its no glitch. :laugh:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Pete Beale said:


> Nice one :smile2:


Thank you. I'll be working as a cashier. I'm a bit nervous. But it'll be worth it.


----------



## gthopia94

I think I need to be in exile for a while.


----------



## EarthDominator

Falling back in the darkest state of depression, which could eventually lead to my death.


----------



## firestar

riverbird said:


> I wish I could just skip December. I don't want to do Christmas this year.


Me, neither.


----------



## BAH

Ah


----------



## jualmolu

I want to meet someone I can relate to deeply.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Just observing an african american forum called LSA.. Lipstick Alley.

Man, talk about depressing. They ganged up on some chick who's actually really positive, supportive, etc.

Because she's biracial, they said she didn't belong there, and because she's supportive they called her "Iylana Fix my life"..

And the moderators there, just let them act out without saying a word.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Tried to come back and post under my old name "Thinkstoomuch101", and had to re-register.

Contacted admin about not being able to log in under my old name?

Well, this is the second damn day, and they haven't sent a reply.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No more excuses


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://thoughtcatalog.com/nikita-gill/2017/11/a-list-of-times-running-away-is-acceptable/



EarthDominator said:


> Falling back in the darkest state of depression, which could eventually lead to my death.


----------



## BAH

Day 2


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero

So they finally took the money, which means my health insurance card is being made and will be sent soon. Now things will finally move forward.


----------



## alienbird

I don't know why everyone hates me, honestly. Even when I try and try. I don't get it. But seriously, most people... no. I want to be left alone. A bunch of liars and all they want is to use you and drain your energy from you.


----------



## BAH

Bock bock


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I feel like taking a nap but I'm probably not.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess getting a military complement is nice.


----------



## EarthDominator

Lohikaarme said:


> https://thoughtcatalog.com/nikita-gill/2017/11/a-list-of-times-running-away-is-acceptable/


Sorry, but I'm afraid it soon won't be a choice anymore.


----------



## BAH

Tiny font


----------



## EarthDominator

If turns don't turn out in my favor, I'm going to miss this place.


----------



## Wren611

Stop letting other people's problem with you be a problem for you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My front tire held up. I was afraid I might come home walking. Wasnt looking forward to an 11 mile walk :lol


----------



## BAH

On the last episode of


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s a wise choice, a smart choice, a choice I want to make, a choice that would be satisfying, a choice that would be ill advised, & a choice that shall remain unnamed


----------



## BAH

Theey don't sleep


----------



## funnynihilist

The things were incredibly dusty


----------



## Kevin001

Be careful whom you surround yourself with.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He sat down with me, and asked me if I've ever been in movies before.

I said repeatedly over several months since we've become friends, that "No, i've never been in movies."

And yesterday, he brought it up again. I jokingly said "Yes."

He became excited, and said: "I knew it! The guys at the gym kept asking me this! So, what roles did you have?"

I said: "Do you remember the movie: "The Help?"

"Yes! But i can't see you as any of those types. What part did you play?

Me: "The Mop!".. and i started laughing.

He didn't think my joke was funny.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Man.. I'm sipping green tea and watching "Priest" with the sound down.

May sound weird, but i hate the sound of humans talking. Even my voice.

Karl Urban, made a great villain in this movie. Love the hat!


----------



## BAH

This arc is boring


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been told I talk like a northerner sometimes. lol It's the way I pronounce some of my words.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to fix myself before it's too late.


----------



## BAH

Its Decemburrr


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## thinkstoomuch103

i remember a moderator on here a few years ago, that used to stalk members and delete their posts if they didn't agree with him.

I wonder whatever happened to him?


----------



## BAH

Lazy Day


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I'll stumble upon a good book to read in December. I've read really good books in past two Decembers. Feels kinda nostalgic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB

'sposed to snow this weekend!


----------



## kivi

Having a roommate who talks on the phone 8.30 am to 2 am mostly while yelling (when I asked why she was always yelling on the phone, she said that her boyfriend was working at a factory, then you talk somewhere else than near me while I try to sleep). She doesn’t even talk about important things, mostly about buying clothing an how much they love each other on and on.


----------



## Fomorian

Been awake 22 hours, I should probably sleep.


----------



## BAH

Another year wasted..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> hey purple you have grown taller in the last couple of years? xD


Lol

I'm sure I grew like three inches. I think my mother shrunk two inches. She had to have at least shrunk an inch because you get a little shorter when you get older. The last time I measured myself, I was 5'2 and I used to be 5'1. Guess I haven't finished puberty yet.  Just kidding...I should measure myself again but I need to find the measuring tape. It's possible to grow a little bit in your 20s.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


>


:nerd:


----------



## leaf in the wind

I've only checked the NHL standings once or twice in the past... two seasons... but went on today to find Winnipeg top of the Western Conference, and Toronto near top of theirs :blank Things appear to have changed since I was following hockey regularly six years ago.


----------



## 8888

The Buddhist Delight I had for dinner should have contained more tofu.


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Double check to protect


----------



## BAH

Far away


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Will SAS resurrect from the dead? Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Zombie SAS.


----------



## Kevin001

Going well for me


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Wren611

I love it when my belly goes "oi". Makes me chuckle.  Simple things entertain me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wren611 said:


> I love it when my belly goes "oi". Makes me chuckle.  Simple things entertain me!


Oi, mate


----------



## Gamgee

I don't want the weekend to be over.


----------



## alienbird

I thought 2017 would be an amazing, life-changing year... 

Nope.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I've got no motivation to do anything on my own anymore because I can't ****ing enjoy it!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Make it snow dandruff


----------



## tehuti88

Aaaaggghhhh why can't I stop staring at this. :x


----------



## PandaBearx

I'll never understand others undying thirst for petty drama.


----------



## Chevy396

Holy ****. Life just exploded in my face. In a good way that only happens once a decade or so.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Aaaaggghhhh why can't I stop staring at this. :x


Because the paint or whatever it is looks shiny / pretty when mixed with the colours?


----------



## Fomorian

The most inconsistent puzzle I've ever done.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Coincidence said:


>


Reminded me of the shot The Black Beast landed on Nelson at the end of the fight. Nelson would have eaten that ****. lol

I'm still depressed from Aldo getting battered again.


----------



## BAH

Nawt


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Coincidence said:


> hey  other than wmma fights i'm a casual fan. i rarely watch ufc men's fights,,,, but man that cameroonian guy is one scary monster.


I'm not a fan of womens MMA tbh 

He needs his chin and ground game tested more.

A healthy Velazquez, Werdum and Miocic will be good tests.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BackToThePast

"If everbody love each other world would be better place" - Tommy Wiseau


----------



## EarthDominator

I want to improve my English vocabulary, but I don't know how since my academy isn't providing the necessary English for it. Mainly because I'm (almost) already at my teacher's his grade. 

If anyone has ideas please tell me! My English needs alot of improvements so far.

EDIT: Sorry for posting so much today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Aaaaggghhhh why can't I stop staring at this. :x


Pretty. 

Where have you been?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Training again, because this anger towards myself is too much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

i've gotten so sick of these damn stalkers. 

So i accidentally learned a new trick. I listen to music on my I-phone.

So one day, one of them literally cornered me on a machine. People noticed, especially the staff, and when i would look at them for help? They turned away as if to say they liked the drama - but they weren't willing to "get involved" or "lose their jobs"..

So i pulled my iphone off the holster to text someone to vent? Low and Behold? the guy who cornered me though i was videotaping him eye-raping..

He literally jumped, and ran to the other side of some equipment.

I turned toward another one who was doing it? He moved the hell out of my line of sight.

I couldn't believe. I wasn't doing any videotaping? but those f**ckers moved like their hair was on fire and their as** was catching.

Now when i come into the gym? Those same 6 or 7 stalkers, run the other way.

Chicago is full of these idiots..


----------



## BAH

Brr


----------



## Skygrinder

Need to stop overthinking. I wish I could project my thoughts, life would be so much easier to navigate if people just saw how overwhelmed I am at all times by thoughts about the smallest of things that probably no one even cares about.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what I’d be like fully put together, I’m always in some degree of disrepair


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder what I'd be like fully put together, I'm always in some degree of disrepair


Me too!


----------



## harrison

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder what I'd be like fully put together, I'm always in some degree of disrepair


I think we all wonder what that'd be like mate. I've had periods when I lived with very little anxiety - mostly when I was on the Xanax, but you sort of have to keep chasing your tail to keep up. Nice to have a rest for a while though.


----------



## BAH

The wind is picking up


----------



## tea111red

did i read things right

i may never know....

argh.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## EarthDominator

EDIT: And tired.


----------



## BAH

Stranger danger


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Time to get the ball rolling and call those places. Hopefully, I can start meds or therapy this week and get some kind of control on this fiasco that is my life.


----------



## whitewestie

funnynihilist said:


> People who live on the edge are more alive than people who do everything "right".
> In fact, I've come to loathe that smugness some people have because they are living how society expects them too.


U got it right. Also I hate smug, judgey people. Who are they to point out supposed rules of society to me? Who gave them their authority anyways? Lol

Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

whitewestie said:


> U got it right. Also I hate smug, judgey people. Who are they to point out supposed rules of society to me? Who gave them their authority anyways? Lol
> 
> Sent from my T752 using Tapatalk


Damn straight!


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## EarthDominator

I want, and need, to cry. But I can't, since I'm at my internship, and there is no one to support me. :crying:


----------



## EarthDominator

Coincidence said:


> don't be sad. :frown2:
> 
> on a side note: @18 = very young.
> 
> find something you love and live for it. think of how you want to see yourself after 10 years.


Sorry, but I got alot going on right now in my life, and I don't want to explain it right now since it's alot, too much to read actually.

I don't want to think about the future, my future isn't even sure if I will still be alive by then.


----------



## Kevin001

Might need to get all my Christmas stuff asap since there is delivery issues nationwide.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Im coming to the realization that this is just as good as life is gonna get


----------



## BAH

Itchy itchy itchy


----------



## whiterabbit

I’ve been too stressed. Feels like my heart could just give up at any moment with all the strain anxiety puts on it. I never used to worry about the physical consequences of stress but now it’s like I can feel it all catching up with me and it’s terrifying.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Amon said:


> Itchy itchy itchy


----------



## riverbird

My sister and I just made vegan nacho cheese sauce from potatoes, onion, red bell pepper, hot sauce, and nutritional yeast (vegan staple that gives a cheesy flavor) and it tastes and has the consistency of actual nacho cheese! I haven't had cheese in over two years but my sister's non vegan fiance agrees that it is spot on. So crazy. I'm obsessed.


----------



## Beatnik

I just received a spam e-mail from "German woman called Eugenia" "She" is looking for relationship and expects to hear from me... She also attached a pretty picture of "her"

Even thought it was just a spam, it actually felt pretty great. I felt like a normal person, that not just gets interest from woman, but I didn't feel those "dealing with opposite sex fears" either, because she wasn't real. 

I should probably start sending messages to myself?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

“You can’t kill me, don’t you know who I am? I am Iver The Boneless, I am Iver The Boneless”

There are are always get moments of crazed screaming speeches in Vikings, love it!


----------



## BAH

The unknown for eternity


----------



## Kevin001

Geez....seems like everyday another person is being accused of sexual harassment/assault like wth is going on.


----------



## riverbird

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/americas-hippest-city-is-vancouver-washington

"Vancouver, Washington, was recently named the country's "most hipster city" when it comes to tattoos, beer and other signs of "hipsterdom," according to a London-based moving-information company."

Vancouver being where I grew up and lived for most of my life, this amuses me.


----------



## BAH

Studying is soo boring


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Geez....seems like everyday another person is being accused of sexual harassment/assault like wth is going on.


People with power doing their thing, like taking advantage of the vulnerable, thinking they can get away with it. But what is done in the dark is being brought to the light as you can see


----------



## Wren611

I've figured out why I don't like people recommending me stuff, because I don't always agree with other people's opinions.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## noclawsonme

why it's acceptable to post on this board in so many words that you hate life and want to die, but i can't say ****


----------



## BAH

Normalcy


----------



## SamanthaStrange

What a waste.


----------



## Barakiel

When you’re so overwhelmed with all the productive things you could be doing in your free time, you end up settling on doing nothing. :blank

I’ve also caught myself wandering about the house or sitting in our living room when all the lights are out, just to get away from my phone.


----------



## BAH

Swat then squish noises


----------



## Lohikaarme

*Was having a ****ty morning*

*Thinks of the 'what I get, he get' picture*

Ahh, all is right in the world again


----------



## rabidfoxes

Coincidence said:


> i have been told by older people that people in the villages 40/50/60 years ago were really happy.
> there was no overuse of the word depression, unlike nowadays. you feel like young people are growing ever more depressed.


I thought about this, but then I thought that back then it was also not okay to talk about mental health issues. Working a 10 hour day was fine. If you got married (and you would get married), your relationship was always fine. You just got on with stuff and did not complain, unless you drew a pretty bad card and your drunken spouse beat you, or something. Or, what about all the mental health issues that came about as the result of experiencing war? What about all those housewives in the 70s who were gassing themselves when trying to come off Valium? We tend to think of the past as simple and nice. People in the past tended to do that, too.


----------



## BAH

Callsign said:


> Murderer


:bah


----------



## Kevin001

I'm disappointed in myself....forgetting whats important in life and going with society too much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I really wish i had not seen this movie.

Now i have this bra bursting crush on Rufus Sewell.

I know there's a difference between the character he played, and the real man, himself.

Plus he's British. Nothing like the deep, american, soulful individual he played in that movie.

I need to get him off my mind and quick..


----------



## Chevy396

You're the man, Noop Noop.


----------



## ShadowOne

im just gunna be making jello, drinking, and playing video games if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## BAH

3 more to go


----------



## Chevy396

Scrub-Zero said:


> People with power doing their thing, like taking advantage of the vulnerable, thinking they can get away with it. But what is done in the dark is being brought to the light as you can see


I've never understood why these people don't just buy hookers who actually want to be sexually harassed. They all seem to be rich enough. Or is it some sort of ego thing where they enjoy knowing that they are making a woman uncomfortable? I can't really comprehend why that makes them feel good.


> "Today I'm going to do the most disgusting thing possible in front of the one woman I know who can actually make my life hell by reporting it. I could pay $100 for a much better looking hooker and do the same thing a hundred times over, but I like living on the edge. YOLO after-all. Also, she might actually enjoy it and that just doesn't do it for me unless I can see the utter disgust in her eyes when I cum."


----------



## BAH

25 already..tch


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need those screens


----------



## Kevin001

Anybody else suck at wrapping gifts?


----------



## ShadowOne

Kevin001 said:


> Anybody else suck at wrapping gifts?


i forget how to do it every fricken year. and every time the first few gifts are a mess and the last one is really good

I just tape it up like crazy and watch them struggle to open it


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> i forget how to do it every fricken year. and every time the first few gifts are a mess and the last one is really good
> 
> I just tape it up like crazy and watch them struggle to open it


Oh its really bad so much tape and very uneven.....at least I try lol. :laugh:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So, Christmas soon... *loneliness intensifies*


----------



## BAH

Yikes


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Watching Archer always makes me feel a little less bad about myself in comparison.


----------



## BAH

Flatline


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## BAH

M&M


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Mom thinking about changing her surgery date that would mess up things.


----------



## ShadowOne

i cant stop eating this ****ing jello. this cant be healthy


----------



## komorikun

Changing your avatar more frequently than once a month is really disconcerting and annoying.


----------



## BAH

Teehew


----------



## EarthDominator

Still fighting for my freedom, I'm holding out but I'm getting exhausted.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm a 44 year old Canadian and I just found out recently what Canadian Bacon was. This is humiliating.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope that it’s still available next week at that price


----------



## Kevin001

There sure are a lot of trolls on here.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The handy man came over and tried to pull the wool over my eyes regarding the stove, the microwave and our icemaker..

He lied saying he already paid for the parts, and was still waiting for them - 6 weeks later. When i asked if he could cancel the order, and i could get the parts cheaper and faster? He said "That's that.."

But when my husband came in and gave him the same ultimatum? he claimed he didn't pay for the parts, and that we can cancel that order..

Then he claimed that he could fix the ice maker? 1 month later, it's still not fixed.. so i asked if he could either, fix it, now? or we'll some one else more capable.

he got pissed, but nervous. He realized i was seeing through his lies..

then the stove. he claimed that the stove was not broken? and rigged it. I walked up, saw the 'rig job" - unrigged it, and said, if you have no idea how to fix this stove?

Then we need to bring in someone who is far more capable of taking care of this.

He called the owner of the house with excuses, and lies.. but in the end? He went home, and studied up on the stove which he should have done in the first place. But if he still can't fix it? He's out.

I didn't think i could stand up to this guy? But i did, and i'm not letting sh**t slide any more.

Here in mexico, they have a huge problem with ladies that are far more intelligent than them. And they don't like women calling them on their bullsh**t..

This guy was so pissed, he was shaking.


----------



## BAH

Roll over, roll over


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wow..

i came back 2 - 3 years later, and some of the same members are still here.

Nothing wrong with that, but i was thinking, they seem so damn wise, they would be out there making millions or something..

I guess, this is basically the only safe place to go for those with anxiety.

I did lurk on other anxiety forums? Most of them aren't as active as this one.

Plus, forums members on the mainstream, don't have a clue what it's like to have SA..


----------



## coeur_brise

Pretty tired. Optimism is tiring. earth is so dense. Very wow. Much people. Tired.


----------



## EarthDominator

Not thirsty anymore, not hungry anymore. It's like I'm losing my humanity (if I had any).


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if she just used my card and didn't even see if her check would clear?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Happy hermitting is solo hermitting


----------



## BAH

Y even bump up a 13 year old thread...really?


----------



## truant

My latest fortune cookie says: "The Wheel of Good Fortune is finally turning in your direction!"

Which, ime, means disaster is just around the corner.


----------



## tea111red

big money.


----------



## crimeclub

Anyone know @typemismatch's current username? Just curious.


----------



## BAH

Nyahhh


----------



## Kevin001

Almost that day..eek.


----------



## Chevy396

That old show Psych had a certain charm to it.


----------



## Wren611

I need to stop falling for gay guys.


----------



## unemployment simulator

it would be great if it was socially acceptable to spray a disease/germ repellent into someones direction each time a random stranger decides to cough up their germs all over me.


----------



## BAH

It's windayy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Doctor say I need a backyotomy


----------



## komorikun

I saw a 3 legged dog last night on my shopping expedition. It was pretty cute and seemed to get around okay without the leg. Later I saw the dog and owners in line to get their Christmas portrait taken.


----------



## Fruitcake

I think I'll just start having sex with anyone who initiates it, and I'll appreciate and enjoy any kind of sexual behaviour from anyone from now on. This way I won't have to get harassed and raped anymore!

Oh and if you're using this against me in a future case in which I've reported rape, the paragraph above is sarcasm.


----------



## SofaKing

Fruitcake said:


> I think I'll just start having sex with anyone who initiates it, and I'll appreciate and enjoy any kind of sexual behaviour from anyone from now on. This way I won't have to get harassed and raped anymore!
> 
> Oh and if you're using this against me in a future case in which I've reported rape, the paragraph above is sarcasm.


This...is not healthy. I appreciate your independence and freedom to choose what you wish, but this doesn't feel empowering like you might have meant.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I bought this today. It's the first time I buy a puzzle since I was kid, but I want to piece it together and frame it on my wall


----------



## Fruitcake

SofaKing said:


> This...is not healthy. I appreciate your independence and freedom to choose what you wish, but this doesn't feel empowering like you might have meant.


It isn't meant to be empowering, it says it's sarcasm. It's the opposite of empowering or independent that the only option left that I haven't tried yet is to just give up and pretend to myself that I'm okay with it.

There's no healthy response to rape and harassment because reporting it leads to being blamed and exacerbates the harassment, talking about it to others leads to being blamed and exacerbates the harassment, seeking support leads to being blamed and exacerbates the harassment, accepting it/fighting back/pretending it doesn't bother you/giving up dating and sex/saying you don't like the behaviour/labelling it as harassment - all of these things lead to being blamed and exacerbate the harassment. I can't be healthy or have healthy responses when that's how it is.

It isn't supposed to be empowering that the only option I have left is just enjoying it. It's the exact opposite. It isn't a plausible option as I can't choose to feel a certain way but it is what some people suggest. So yeah of course it isn't empowering to be stuck just getting harassed and being vulnerable to rape no matter what I do. It's imprisoning. And I don't have freedom to choose or independence because I would literally have to consent to ****ing everyone and enjoy all sexual behaviour to entirely avoid harassment and rape, as all the other recommendations for avoiding it and dealing with it have not worked and have exacerbated it. And it is obviously impossible to have sex with everyone or get myself to enjoy being harassed.

I'm just expressing how ludicrous and unrealistic my attempts to avoid potential rape and harassment are getting because absolutely none of the things people recommend to do (as if these recommendations will fix it or it wouldn't happen to me if I did these things) to avoid or address it have worked in the past, and all the recommended sensible responses (telling the police, complaining to employer etc. I have tried everything I've read) have resulted in so much pain and trauma that at this point it is *more* realistic and sensible for me to have sex with everyone than it is to report rape to the police or make a harassment complaint to my employer. My employers' and the police's and some other people's responses have been so damaging, useless, and degrading that I would have been better off just giving up, shutting up, and letting whoever I meet do whatever they want with me and trying to convince myself I'm okay with it. Because at least that way I wouldn't have to acknowledge that I have done everything I can to avoid this happening more and to stop it when it does happen and it still happens and it will continue to happen. Anything I do will exacerbate it and the people who are supposed to protect me from it and prevent it will blame it on me and act like it is not a big deal and degrade me, as they have in the past, which makes me feel completely powerless and hopeless.

I can do everything possible that's recommended to minimise my likelihood of being harassed and it is still likely, not just possible but likely. That is the opposite of control. The only control I have over whether or not I get raped or harassed in the future, the only actions that would actually prevent harassment from being likely are:
A) enjoy harassment so that it isn't defined as harassment and instead is classed as welcome sexual behaviour, and consent to all sex (arguably complete nonsense)
B) cutting all contact with people (near impossible for me personally. I have tried it before for years)
C) suicide (evolution's best invention yet!!)


----------



## komorikun

I got these Eneloop batteries in January of 2011 and they are still going strong.

https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Eneloo...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1290749007&sr=1-3


----------



## BAH

Need to go for a walk tomorrow


----------



## leaf in the wind

I think my caffeine dependence has gotten out of hand.


----------



## BAH

Nvm


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got these Eneloop batteries in January of 2011 and they are still going strong.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Eneloo...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1290749007&sr=1-3


I have a whole bunch of them I bought around the same time but I haven't actually used them much. When I bought them I had an Olympus camera that I was planning on using them in but I ended up just getting a new camera with it's own battery.

I would probably put them in the remote controls but my dad doesn't know the difference between them and alkalines (and it doesn't matter how many times I tell him). I know he'll end up throwing them away when they need to be recharged.

I use them in my mouse.

What have you used yours for?


----------



## Fruitcake

I want a girlfriend.  No offence to my potential future girlfriend if you're reading this, like I don't mean that I just want any girlfriend, so don't think you're just there to fill that position or that I don't like you specifically. Since I'm dating you I probably actually really like you. Ohmigod, I can't believe I'm talking to my future girlfriend right now, now I'm nervous!! What are our lives like? Did you give me enough pats today? Are you reading this while patting me? Okay goodnight hehe <3 gimme pat. I am excited to meet and pat you now!!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> I bought this today. It's the first time I buy a puzzle since I was kid, but I want to piece it together and frame it on my wall


It's for moments like this that I wish the forum had a "thumbs up" option for posts


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being home alone is so peaceful, I really wish I had my own place


----------



## BAH

Eteh


----------



## komorikun

Damn it's really dark today. Almost need to turn on the lights in the middle of the day.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have a whole bunch of them I bought around the same time but I haven't actually used them much. When I bought them I had an Olympus camera that I was planning on using them in but I ended up just getting a new camera with it's own battery.
> 
> I would probably put them in the remote controls but my dad doesn't know the difference between them and alkalines (and it doesn't matter how many times I tell him). I know he'll end up throwing them away when they need to be recharged.
> 
> I use them in my mouse.
> 
> What have you used yours for?


I use them for my mouse, pubic hair trimmer, and remote controls. Previously I had one remote control for my fan and another remote for my window air conditioner.

Edit: I forgot. Recently bought a kitchen scale that came with batteries. So when those run out, I'll put the eneloop batteries in it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Can you use a flat iron to curl a ribbon?



















It's so hard with a scissor >.<


----------



## Chevy396

Can't wait to smoke some killer bud and go snowboarding. Sex can wait.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I use them for my mouse, pubic hair trimmer, and remote controls. Previously I had one remote control for my fan and another remote for my window air conditioner.
> 
> Edit: I forgot. Recently bought a kitchen scale that came with batteries. So when those run out, I'll put the eneloop batteries in it.


 They've gone and made my life harder on the battery thing. When I bought my Eneloops almost everything used AA batteries (Or bat trays as British people say). Now a lot of stuff uses AAAs and AAA Eneloops are hard to find in local stores. The only set I have came in a big set from Costco.

It's also kind of a PITA to charge them. The charger that comes with them only charges four at a time. I bought a different charger (because I wanted one that charges individual cells) but it still only charges four.

I have so many Eneloops that I often end up charging them all on the same day just to make sure they're all fully charged (I usually can't remember the last time I charged them). Takes half the day. They need to make a charger that makes it easier to deal with individual cells. I find myself doing fancy fingerwork sometimes to get the cells out.

And of course it's tough to find a good AA charger that charges like 12 cells and charges each cell individually without spending a fortune.


----------



## BAH

Uhm


----------



## EarthDominator

Think I'm getting sick. :/


----------



## Lohikaarme

EarthDominator said:


> Think I'm getting sick. :/


Is it the flu? Hope you get well soon :rub


----------



## EarthDominator

Lohikaarme said:


> Is it the flu? Hope you get well soon :rub


It's not the flu. The flu from the epidmedic was different in every way. It's a different virus, sadly. And knowing me with getting sick, I'll be sick for weeks. (I get sick once or twice a year, but when I do it's extreme.)

Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## BAH

Nice day today


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

It's almost Xmas and there hasn't been a flake of snow.

This global warming stuff is real. Last November? We had lots of snow.

Right now, we don't expect any precipitation until MAYBE next Sunday.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

His sister is coming to visit us for 5 days..

I don't know if i can handle this well. She's italian and a total drama queen and an alcoholic.

She loves males that are bullies, sociopaths, narcissists, and they have to be married. She likes the challenge of banging a married man in hopes he'll leave his wife.

She also likes getting drunk in public.

That bothers me for some damn reason.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I want the shirt Sam Smith is wearing on The Graham Norton show.


----------



## Barakiel

* scrolls thru tumblr til I stumble on something annoying or offensive *

* repeats this cycle every few minutes *


----------



## komorikun

Tums gives me gas.


----------



## BAH

Lala


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Tums gives me gas.


:sus

Although, I'm not one to speak since I'm allergic to Benadryl.


----------



## alienbird

I don't get the language option added when this is an English site. It makes sense as an option for a language learning forum, but it makes no sense for this site. 

I actually remember years ago one of the mods telling a couple of users chatting in their native language not to do that because they couldn't understand/moderate it.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> I don't get the language option added when this is an English site. It makes sense as an option for a language learning forum, but it makes no sense for this site.
> 
> I actually remember years ago one of the mods telling a couple of users chatting in their native language not to do that because they couldn't understand/moderate it.


Just to let others know they speak another language, so maybe they can communicate better in private .


----------



## alienbird

Kevin001 said:


> Just to let others know they speak another language, so maybe they can communicate better in private .


That makes sense, but I still think it's kind of a pointless add-on for this site, personally.


----------



## Kevin001

Grand said:


> That makes sense, but I still think it's kind of a pointless add-on for this site, personally.


Meh some users wanted it so hey.


----------



## BAH

100 Years


----------



## Lohikaarme

* *


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Canadian Brotha

It would be nice if you we could actually help one another


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I got a $10 gift card at work today. That was nice. It may not be much but that's still something for me.


----------



## EarthDominator

Wish I could permanently wear a helmet with body armor, so I can hide how I look like from the world.


----------



## BAH

Da heck


----------



## Kevin001

Spent the most money ever the last month...crazy!


----------



## Lohikaarme

Someone actually made this. I'm screaming


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll order the bottle of bourbon, sip half, and save half for a New Year sip


----------



## Sus y

Grand said:


> I don't get the language option added when this is an English site. It makes sense as an option for a language learning forum, but it makes no sense for this site.
> 
> I actually remember years ago one of the mods telling a couple of users chatting in their native language not to do that because they couldn't understand/moderate it.


I'm wring in English but I'm not English speaker, it's important for me to have that field there because I don't have to clarify 1000000000000 times that my English can be broken every now and then or err always? hehe :b. I'm sure other people like me can identify with this, in the sense that not been English speaker could create a language barrier (not understanding too well a message or not been able to pick the best words to reply), therefore people can be more sensitive about my grammar mistakes, also about their chosen words when they speak to me or to explain again (if they want to) once they realize that not even with a translator I'm understanding them.

I'm sure there are some mistakes in this text, the fact that the person reading it know that I'm not able to write properly but for any other cause than this not to be my first language could change their perception about me.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Had fun playing around with my makeup a few days ago...and still I get lazy when it comes to taking it off. I don't know how some girls can do that everyday.


----------



## riverbird

I really made a mistake not going back home for Christmas/New Years with my sister and her fiance. It's the first night and my nerves are shot.


----------



## tea111red

also, i remember i had a neighbor that looked and dressed like the singer....in the 21st century.


----------



## BAH

Cough cough


----------



## truant

EarthDominator said:


> Wish I could permanently wear a helmet with body armor, so I can hide how I look like from the world.


Join my superhero team! It's like the Avengers, but full of ugly insane criminals vigilantes. Ugly people of the world, unite!


* *





Come ready to party.


----------



## EarthDominator

truant said:


> Join my superhero team! It's like the Avengers, but full of ugly insane criminals vigilantes. Ugly people of the world, unite!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come ready to party.


A super hero team? I'm not entirely sure what you mean with the idea behind it.


----------



## truant

EarthDominator said:


> A super hero team? I'm not entirely sure what you mean with the idea behind it.


Your post just reminded me of a thread I made. It's just for fun. No one would really put on a costume and fight crime. That's just silly. :um

That's what robot armies are for.


----------



## EarthDominator

truant said:


> Your post just reminded me of a thread I made. It's just for fun. No one would really put on a costume and fight crime. That's just silly. :um
> 
> That's what robot armies are for.


Ooooh, okay, I misunderstood then my bad. :grin2:

Who knows, maybe there is someone out there.

Let's not let this look like Terminator.


----------



## kivi

Oh, also this Tuesday, there's a party with black&white concept and they expect all of the department's students to attend. I don't know what to do (at least it's concept doesn't seem hard though).


----------



## Kevin001

Mods are doing a good job with troll control .


----------



## CNikki

Can't help someone if they don't help themselves. Don't even try to help someone else if you cannot help yourself.


----------



## BAH

Curse this sickness


----------



## BAH

Gorey


----------



## tea111red

back in my day......

......yeah, i guess that time has come.

i always wanted stupid kids to get off the lawn, though.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Me: I really should stop wearing my heart on my sleeve

Also me:


----------



## Chevy396

To stay and home and be bored, or go see Star Wars in iMax 3D, that is the question. I'm not even sure if I can get a ticket.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Mods are doing a good job with troll control .


Yay for that!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dog controls your destiny. Seek out three items and then seek his shrine


----------



## Chevy396

I love the holidays. Alternating eggnog and Irish creme hot cocoa every night until new year. You can get fat and stupid and everyone cheers you for it.


----------



## Chevy396

solutionx said:


> I love the holidays. Alternating eggnog and Irish creme hot cocoa every night until new year. You can get fat and stupid and everyone cheers you for it.


Plus, it makes my poo smell like cinnamon.


----------



## BAH

Wut


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm glad my throat didn't get dry at work today like it did the other day. My throat was sore and the dryness made it more uncomfortable. I was ready for a drink but didn't get a break until 45 minutes before I had to get off for the day. That's a weird time for a break.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Rachel NG

^ Oh I love Seinfeld. It's been so long since I last watched an episode but I remember so many of them enough that I could probably recreate them if our culture got destroyed and i had to teach the next generation.


----------



## coeur_brise

If you were mad at someone for being closed off and emotionally unavailable...how do you make it right at Christmas? I feel so utterly deficient that I have to atone for all the misgivings of being dysfunctional. Im screwed.


----------



## Chevy396

coeur_brise said:


> If you were mad at someone for being closed off and emotionally unavailable...how do you make it right at Christmas? I feel so utterly deficient that I have to atone for all the misgivings of being dysfunctional. Im screwed.


Eggnog.


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


>


Damn son, she just ***** slapped a hoe!


----------



## catcharay

My hometown is not good. There's trash everywhere. I also don't like the consumption aspect of Christmas, in saying that I'm part of the problem. I'm scared for the planet.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I think I'll save the rest of my whiskey for Christmas day. Maybe Christmas eve, but I don't really want to sleep through Christmas. I have the house to myself for once, so it's actually kind of nice. Maybe I'll just smoke a bong instead.  Gotta do something.


----------



## Chevy396

catcharay said:


> My hometown is not good. There's trash everywhere. I also don't like the consumption aspect of Christmas, in saying that I'm part of the problem. I'm scared for the planet.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Christmas is the time of the year where you take a break from that sort of stress and only focus on what you're thankful for. Think about how people recycle more now than ever before, and how they've figured out how to feed cattle a small amount of seaweed in their diet to virtually eliminate their carbon footprint. Oh, and electric cars. Maybe we caught it just in time and things won't end up so bad after-all. 

I forbid you from coming up with a negative comeback. Not until the 26th. :laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> hey talk to me xD :heart'wink


Did you just quote and flirt with yourself?


----------



## riverbird

I really hope I'm not going to feel beyond anxious and lonely every single night that my sister and her fiance are gone like I have since Wednesday night. If so, feels like a fitting way to end the worst year of my life... sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I really hope I'm not going to feel beyond anxious and lonely every single night that my sister and her fiance are gone like I have since Wednesday night. If so, feels like a fitting way to end the worst year of my life... sigh.


Worst? :O:frown2:

:squeeze


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> Worst? :O:frown2:
> 
> :squeeze


Yeah. My cat and my knee and a few other things. Mostly losing my cat made it the worst though. Although there have definitely been some highlights to the year. :b


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I really hope I'm not going to feel beyond anxious and lonely every single night that my sister and her fiance are gone like I have since Wednesday night. If so, feels like a fitting way to end the worst year of my life... sigh.


I had a pretty bad year as well. Was even laid up in bed with a fractured back similar to your broken knee. I think we should celebrate the year ending with shots of Jameson. 0 But not tonight, tomorrow night.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Although there have definitely been some highlights to the year. :b


:O


----------



## abiologicalblunder

Why didn't I buy a humidifier sooner? It has all but resolved my issues of waking up to incessant sneezing and dry, cracked lips.


----------



## riverbird

solutionx said:


> I had a pretty bad year as well. Was even laid up in bed with a fractured back similar to your broken knee. I think we should celebrate the year ending with shots of Jameson. 0 But not tonight, tomorrow night.


How was having a fractured back? I met an old lady at a casino before I was given the okay to stop using my crutches who said she broke her back and added "I wouldn't trade that for your knee any day of the week, honey!" :O Sweet old lady, she meant well. I definitely won't object to shots!



Kevin001 said:


> :O


What? :O


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> What? :O


Nothing go take shots with your friend .


----------



## catcharay

solutionx said:


> Christmas is the time of the year where you take a break from that sort of stress and only focus on what you're thankful for. Think about how people recycle more now than ever before, and how they've figured out how to feed cattle a small amount of seaweed in their diet to virtually eliminate their carbon footprint. Oh, and electric cars. Maybe we caught it just in time and things won't end up so bad after-all.
> 
> I forbid you from coming up with a negative comeback. Not until the 26th.


Thx I'll try not to feel like the planet is wasting away. I don't like negativity so I'm not going to be negative on the 26th or..forever.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

catcharay said:


> Thx I'll try not to feel like the planet is wasting away. I don't like negativity so I'm not going to be negative on the 26th or..forever.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Science will save us, since Jesus just wants to kill everybody.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> How was having a fractured back? I met an old lady at a casino before I was given the okay to stop using my crutches who said she broke her back and added "I wouldn't trade that for your knee any day of the week, honey!" :O Sweet old lady, she meant well. I definitely won't object to shots!


Well, it wasn't fun. For about two weeks I couldn't even roll over, let alone get out of bed. Was about a month before I had the strength to walk without pain. I also had a stroke the same night, which caused a massive seizure, which is what caused the fracture. This year has been filled with pain, anxiety and dread. I am finally back into good enough shape that I'm not worried about heart attacks or strokes anymore, even if I drink once in a while. I guess that's something to celebrate.


----------



## BAH

Xmussss


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 I've had those before. I don't know what causes them though. I did notice I got one on my arm once when I was taking a lot of vitamins.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've had those before. I don't know what causes them though. I did notice I got one on my arm once when I was taking a lot of vitamins.


That weird, most people get bruises when they don't get _enough_ vitamins. What vitamins were you taking?


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> How was having a fractured back? I met an old lady at a casino before I was given the okay to stop using my crutches who said she broke her back and added "I wouldn't trade that for your knee any day of the week, honey!" :O Sweet old lady, she meant well. I definitely won't object to shots!


Better eat a big supper if you're going shot for shot with me tonight. Maybe we should start a thread so that anyone can join us, as long as they can keep up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> That weird, most people get bruises when they don't get _enough_ vitamins. What vitamins were you taking?


Well, I only have two types. Super B Complex and One A Day Men's. Sometimes I forget whether I already took one or not and I might take two in a day (or maybe even 3).

Anyway, I don't know if that's what caused it but it was a weird bruise and I don't remember doing anything painful enough to cause it so I don't know.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I only have two types. Super B Complex and One A Day Men's. Sometimes I forget whether I already took one or not and I might take two in a day (or maybe even 3).
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if that's what caused it but it was a weird bruise and I don't remember doing anything painful enough to cause it so I don't know.


I doubt it was from the vitamins, I take two a day without any problems, but I lift weights. I found this on google: "A deficiency of *vitamin* C, iron and *vitamin* K is usually associated with easy *bruising*."


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> How was having a fractured back? I met an old lady at a casino before I was given the okay to stop using my crutches who said she broke her back and added "I wouldn't trade that for your knee any day of the week, honey!" :O Sweet old lady, she meant well. I definitely won't object to shots!


Actually, when I was at the store I got the idea to just drink whiskey sours all night instead of shots, that way I get some electrolytes along with it. Feel free to do shots and be hungover tomorrow though. ;P


----------



## BAH

Coal for everyone


----------



## riverbird

solutionx said:


> Actually, when I was at the store I got the idea to just drink whiskey sours all night instead of shots, that way I get some electrolytes along with it. Feel free to do shots and be hungover tomorrow though. ;P


Haha. That's a good idea. I think I might go with beer instead of shots.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Amon said:


> Coal for everyone


Including you! :bah


----------



## BAH

SamanthaStrange said:


> Including you! :bah


I get all the gud presents :bah


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> Including you! :bah





Amon said:


> I get all the gud presents :bah


Bury it until one day it turns to diamond.


----------



## caelle

Today I tried gingerbread cookie for the first time ever even though this is the second time I've made a gingerbread house. I was afraid to try it because I thought I'd be allergic and I also thought it would taste disgusting.
Turns out that I'm not allergic and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Chevy396

I just put some butter on a steak. Do you think I'll go to hell for that? lol


----------



## discoveryother

solutionx said:


> I just put some butter on a steak. Do you think I'll go to hell for that? lol


doubtful


----------



## Kevin001

Why is she spending so much money on food? Eat whats here ugh.


----------



## crimeclub

solutionx said:


> I just put some butter on a steak. Do you think I'll go to hell for that? lol


Sounds like you'll be in heaven.


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> Sounds like you'll be in heaven.


You are correct, oh wise prophet.


----------



## Crisigv

It's a typical Christmas.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel for people who have a hard time enjoying this time of year. 

"hugs everyone"


----------



## Chevy396

I think everyone else must either be passed out drunk or they actually spend time with their families on Christmas.


----------



## funnynihilist

Still here


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> Still here


Good, I thought I was gonna have to break out the magic marker.


----------



## funnynihilist

Time for another drank!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Can't keep up with the times. And I don't want to.


----------



## funnynihilist

Scrub-Zero said:


> Can't keep up with the times. And I don't want to.


The times hmmm, iphonex, metoo, insta, tax cuts for the rich, Google, Amazon, gluten free, vegan, opioid epidemic, money, did I leave anything out?


----------



## BAH

Enenee


----------



## komorikun

Just saw the 2 Asian girls who live across the hallway from me walking their big orange cat on a leash in the snow. The cat made some sort of horrible yelp. Don't think he liked the snow too much. So their walk ended pretty quickly. Guess they wanted the cat to experience the snow since it rarely snows here. They were giggling like maniacs.


----------



## Blue Dino

Time to get my lone xmas drinking on as I wait for Santa.



komorikun said:


> Just saw the 2 Asian girls who live across the hallway from me walking their big orange cat on a leash in the snow. The cat made some sort of horrible yelp. Don't think he liked the snow too much. So their walk ended pretty quickly. Guess they wanted the cat to experience the snow since it rarely snows here. They were giggling like maniacs.


They probably just did that so they can make a new instagram post captioned "Fluffy dragged us out b/c she's loving the snow!"


----------



## EarthDominator

Knowing that my brother (who hates the guts out of me) is going to give a speech for every family member infront of the whole family. And, it'll be my turn as well, obviously. 

But, knowing this, I'm going to be humiliated so far into the ground that I won't come out of it.


----------



## coeur_brise

Blue Dino said:


> Time to get my lone xmas drinking on as I wait for Santa.


I tried to do that but I got scared for my brain cells and stopped before anything interesting happened.

I have the most burning question: Was anyone born in Dec and if so, has your life been a ****storm for the past year or so? Or.. hmm. Or even November babies. It's kind of unreal how things have unraveled. /reeling


----------



## Blue Dino

coeur_brise said:


> I tried to do that but I got scared for my brain cells and stopped before anything interesting happened.
> 
> I have the most burning question: Was anyone born in Dec and if so, has your life been a ****storm for the past year or so? Or.. hmm. Or even November babies. It's kind of unreal how things have unraveled. /reeling


Hopefully I don't get liquored up too much too often for that to happen.

:lol I'm guessing Sagittarius or Scorpios got a bad forecast? Horoscopes are a crock of bull crap.


----------



## Kevin001

You'll shoot your eye out kid.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> You'll shoot your eye out kid.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I liked the movie Krampus.

And the two characters i liked the most were the aunt and grandmother.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## Chevy396

Sometimes, reading posts on here is like looking at yourself in the mirror and realizing how ugly you seem on the inside.


----------



## tea111red

i went from a place where there were no murders per year to one where there was 200+ . 

well, i had no choice.....i was facing living on the street.

i guess people being so lonely and desperate here is comforting, despite all the crime? 

there is more to do here, too. too bad i don't feel like leaving the house much. :lol


----------



## tea111red

i may be facing living on the streets here, too, in the near future so i am really panicking about the future.


----------



## BAH

Waka


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to get a new sheet, the hole is just getting bigger.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Something random


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I hate having to stay on my realtor's butt about getting things fixed around her.

The first time, i got annoyed, and let her know that the service here was subpar, she hurried up and covered that flabby as** of hers and within 3 hours had things done. Whereas it took them 6 weeks before i finally got fed up.

6 weeks to put in a new towel rack. which only takes 10 mins. to do.

The handymen are too damn drunk to wake up and just do their jobs. If i did the same thing at my job? I wouldn't have one.


----------



## Kevin001

She wants food just nothing here, so picky.


----------



## funnynihilist

Bling


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My new pjs are comfy. I was in dire need of some.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Two universes left. Things are heating up.


----------



## catcharay

I realise I did get dicounted movie ticket, when I wasnt really eligible to. The ticket clerk was, 'just you?'(for kid movie) and I was alone waiting for my sister to shop. I feel lonely most of the times, and I feel really touched that someone probably got that impression, even though watching alone is no big deal. I saw another lone figure too, and I felt sad for him. Its probably the same when people see me.


----------



## BAH

Wish I had a gud camera, the crescent moon is bright tonight and looks like it's on the roof of one of the apartment buildings


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Callsign said:


> DBZ?


Good guess


----------



## BAH

No no, he means Spongebob


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wow..

She's gone..

Thank gawd, thank gawd.. this house is clear...

I get to have my bathroom back..


----------



## Crisigv

What a lonely day.


----------



## truant

Too many people confuse luck and character. We are told to be grateful for what we have; I agree. People who claim to have created themselves from nothing show a deplorable lack of gratitude.

We are all creatures of circumstance, but that's easy to forget when you're riding on top. Result: there seems to be an inverse relation between empathy and accountability.

But Fortune is a fickle mistress. Our political opinions, like weathercocks, twist in the winds of circumstance.


----------



## Virgo

I don't know why this came into my head at all, I guess it's just me being paranoid, but I kind of wonder if anyone on this forum just can't stand me. Just based on anything, posts, opinions, etc. I know I got a few bragging complaints. If you hate me, can you let me know? Thanks XD


----------



## BAH

Kewl vids


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Virgo said:


> I don't know why this came into my head at all, I guess it's just me being paranoid, but I kind of wonder if anyone on this forum just can't stand me. Just based on anything, posts, opinions, etc. I know I got a few bragging complaints. If you hate me, can you let me know? Thanks XD


----------



## Virgo

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


why T__T

I can't tell if that gif means "I don't hate you which is why I'm not saying anything" or "I hate you and I have something to say but I'm just staring at you to make you uncomfortable"


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Virgo said:


> I can't tell if that gif means "I don't hate you which is why I'm not saying anything" or "I hate you and I have something to say but I'm just staring at you to make you uncomfortable"


We will never know.


----------



## Kevin001

Virgo said:


> I don't know why this came into my head at all, I guess it's just me being paranoid, but I kind of wonder if anyone on this forum just can't stand me. Just based on anything, posts, opinions, etc. I know I got a few bragging complaints. If you hate me, can you let me know? Thanks XD


I think most like you, why wouldn't they lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Virgo said:


> I don't know why this came into my head at all, I guess it's just me being paranoid, but I kind of wonder if anyone on this forum just can't stand me. Just based on anything, posts, opinions, etc. I know I got a few bragging complaints. If you hate me, can you let me know? Thanks XD


You shouldn't care if someone on here hates you. They hate everyone lol. But, I don't hate you, just so you know.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@Kevin001 @solutionx

I think we should all do something special for Virgo she is clearly feeling sad .


----------



## CWe

Leopard Frogs can jump almost 3 feet into the air


----------



## Kevin001

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @Kevin001
> @solutionx
> 
> I think we should all do something special for Virgo she is clearly feeling sad .


We talk we good .


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*Kevin001*
> @*solutionx*
> 
> I think we should all do something special for Virgo she is clearly feeling sad .


What did you do now? I thought you were dead.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

solutionx said:


> What did you do now? I thought you were dead.


You can't get rid off me that easily am like herpes.......or Hillary Clinton.


----------



## EarthDominator

I don't know why, but it feels like no one wants to talk with me anymore. :sigh Knowing me, I did something wrong, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## BAH

Let me shut down for 5 min


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Whoa! Looks like I hit a nerve..

I have to repost this again.

I had no idea that forum owners/admin. have access to your pm's.

An owner of a forum, stated that she found out the identity of the another forum owner and began pm'ing the information to certain members. When she woke up the next morning? Her pm's were not only erased? The other members pm's were also scrubbed, and they were all banned from that site.

Seems like things that we believe are private, really aren't..


----------



## Virgo

@solutionx @TheInvisibleHand @Kevin001 :squeeze


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You can't get rid off me that easily am like herpes.......or Hillary Clinton.


I won't argue with that.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## BAH

Quiet and no souls tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Toad Licker is the #1 poster now!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My manager got annoyed that I called yesterday about my work schedule. Haven't worked since Christmas Eve. I don't care that he told me not to call him because it's been four days. Don't want to get fired because I didn't call. Don't know what good having a work schedule online is if you're not going to post it on there. At least I got paid today for last week's work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Anxiety summed up in one picture


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Kevin001 said:


> Toad Licker is the #1 poster now!


#1 spammer maybe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why are people in the northwest such nervous drivers? Its like a struggle here


----------



## Chevy396

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why are people in the northwest such nervous drivers? Its like a struggle here


Better than the drivers in Colorado who seem to be trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> #1 spammer maybe.


What are you, the #1 STD?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

solutionx said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people in the northwest such nervous drivers? Its like a struggle here
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the drivers in Colorado who seem to be trying to commit suicide.
Click to expand...

I wish this was an exaggeration, but it's not lol


----------



## Chevy396

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wish this was an exaggeration, but it's not lol


Lol, that would drive me crazy. Pun intended.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought my sister a late Christmas card. Well, it wasn't a Christmas card but I consider it one. Guess they weren't selling any more Christmas cards. I wanted to mail her a gift card but she wouldn't tell me any places that are near her. I'm not going to buy her a gift card she can't use. She told me not to get her anything but I want to.


----------



## BAH

Irony


----------



## tea111red

makes me think of little bo peep.

she (and her look) was quite fascinating....

that setting is great.


----------



## Solomoon

_"Bruce Wayne: The Temple is some sort of maze, is that it?"
"The Shaman: Everything is a maze Bruce. The only difference is whether we realize our place in it."_

Yes, that is the struggle.


----------



## MCHB

My ex's (not anyone that's ever been on this forum) brother had his spouse ditch him for an older guy. I don't know how to explain their kid situation...he has custody of 2 from his former marrage...and then two from her...and she has one from a former spouse of hers.

...I'm friends with my ex (iterate the latter) but holy nuts! 

...and my ex has one from a former relationship (who is awesome!) and a two year old (who I haven't met yet) from the guy she's presently with.

Holy ****.

I'm not sure if I dodged bullets or am living in an episode of "Trailer Park Boys"


----------



## Chevy396

MCHB said:


> My ex's (not anyone that's ever been on this forum) brother had his spouse ditch him for an older guy. I don't know how to explain their kid situation...he has custody of 2 from his former marrage...and then two from her...and she has one from a former spouse of hers.
> 
> ...I'm friends with my ex (iterate the latter) but holy nuts!
> 
> ...and my ex has one from a former relationship (who is awesome!) and a two year old (who I haven't met yet) from the guy she's presently with.
> 
> Holy ****.
> 
> I'm not sure if I dodged bullets or am living in an episode of "Trailer Park Boys"


Sounds like both. I feel bad for the kids. How the hell are they going to keep all of that straight?


----------



## BAH

Beach pics


----------



## Lohikaarme

What's the point in sending sales newsletters when 80% of the products on sale are 'sold out'?

Go home Sephora, you're drunk.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no response, just tell me no its fine.


----------



## rabidfoxes

What is more environmentally unfriendly: one disposable razor binned every month or 5 additional showers taken every month?


----------



## SofaKing

They'll grieve and then they'll move on.


----------



## Chevy396

No better way to suppress your appetite than by watching an eating contest.


----------



## SofaKing

Life is impermanence. Nothing lasts. People leave you...you leave people. It really doesn't matter any more. I've made peace with whatever happens to me...hopefully others can accept that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I need a book. I'm in the mood of reading a book. But the last few books I've read all ended up being terrible. 
I think there are no good books left.


----------



## CNikki

This world owes you nothing.


----------



## BAH

Vroom


----------



## Ai

Calling anyone but your actual child or a pet "baby" just seems weird...


----------



## Crisigv

I knew I was being lied to. It was all a big prank. It's what I deserve.


----------



## discoveryother

Crisigv said:


> I knew I was being lied to. It was all a big prank. It's what I deserve.


:/ you don't deserve that


----------



## Crisigv

andy1984thesecond said:


> :/ you don't deserve that


Oh, but I do. I deserve the worst.


----------



## discoveryother

Crisigv said:


> Oh, but I do. I deserve the worst.


no :wife


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> This world owes you nothing.


Sad but true.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> Oh, but I do. I deserve the worst.


What's happened? :frown2:


----------



## BAH

Not yyet


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ate some pineapple awhile ago. That was refreshing.


----------



## Johnny Walker

It is what it is. And it's gonna be what it's gonna be.


----------



## BAH

Too lazy these days


----------



## Chevy396

This truck I bought is basically a cross between a muscle car and a tank (396 big block, 4x4, slightly lifted, 100% stock). It uses gas like one too, but it is fun as hell to drive. I need to find some more income so I can go cruising around up in the mountains more.


----------



## BAH

#NewYearNewMe


----------



## tea111red

"Pizza is my boyfriend. *The perfect shirt for anyone that is in a passionate relationship with pizza*. Plus, if you had a human boyfriend you would have to share your pizza. Pizza: Are you about that life?"

https://skreened.com/shurt3/pizza-is-my-boyfriend

lol


----------



## funnynihilist

Yimminy


----------



## tea111red

I should probably be looking at this shirt instead.....


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my friend can pick me up tomorrow ugh.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> "Pizza is my boyfriend. *The perfect shirt for anyone that is in a passionate relationship with pizza*. Plus, if you had a human boyfriend you would have to share your pizza. Pizza: Are you about that life?"
> 
> https://skreened.com/shurt3/pizza-is-my-boyfriend
> 
> lol


What you need is a boyfriend who can cook pizza.


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> What you need is a boyfriend who can cook pizza.


----------



## BAH

Death stare


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Having a laugh attack at this funny GIF I sent. lol What's wrong with me. I've been laughing on and off for the last fifteen minutes. I'm weird.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> "Pizza is my boyfriend. *The perfect shirt for anyone that is in a passionate relationship with pizza*. Plus, if you had a human boyfriend you would have to share your pizza. Pizza: Are you about that life?"
> 
> https://skreened.com/shurt3/pizza-is-my-boyfriend
> 
> lol


:lol Nothing more pleasing to wake up in a hangover and a boyfriend with nothing but his boxers handing me leftover cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## BAH

*Theme Song*


----------



## komorikun




----------



## BAH

Kk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Unbearable pain.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Had to see my manager today about something and as I was done saying what I needed to say, he was looking down at my shoes and then started talking. He must've wanted a pair of them. xD Thought it was kind of weird.


----------



## riverbird

Maybe I'll treat myself and get my first tattoo on my birthday next month.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> haha ha how you do that how how 0 it's like the way your brain works..is on another level


I guess it is.


----------



## cmed

I love January 2nd. The holidays are officially over and life goes back to normal.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> that post about the guy in his 40s who believed you went to high school with him was very funny as well


Lmao Yea. Maybe he thought I was a fourty something year old that still looked like I was in my 20s. :lol

Been getting a bunch of different phone numbers calling me from Washington, D.C. Thought it was just that one number but it's like seven others that have called me. I picked up another number and they hung up, too. If they call again, I'm definitely asking if it's the president. :b


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lmao Yea. Maybe he thought I was a fourty something year old that still looked like I was in my 20s. :lol
> 
> Been getting a bunch of different phone numbers calling me from Washington, D.C. Thought it was just that one number but it's like seven others that have called me. I picked up another number and they hung up, too. If they call again, I'm definitely asking if it's the president. :b


You may have just stumbled onto a Washington conspiracy via the phone number of one of them who died untimely. Be very careful and make lots of backups of the information you uncover!


----------



## BAH

2019


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I expected you not to give a ****. Thought id share the good news anyway.

Interesting reaction, even from my brother.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Amon said:


> 2019


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> You may have just stumbled onto a Washington conspiracy via the phone number of one of them who died untimely. Be very careful and make lots of backups of the information you uncover!


Haha, who knows? xD But I will. :nerd:


----------



## BAH

It was alright


----------



## Scrub-Zero

interesting that I choose Jan 2 instead of anytime during the holidays to get drunk. But today was kind of bad, so maybe it's a good reason to swig down johnny walker red and forget. Either way, the bottle is empty now and I don't feel that toothache much. fml


----------



## BAH

Need to quit stayin up late


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## fluorish

I'm so stuipid like. ****ing naïve or what.


----------



## Johnny Walker

What am i going to eat for dinner ?


----------



## Evo1114

Today it got up to 16 degrees (F) here. I saw several people outside wearing SHORTS...16 degrees. I guess that's what happens when you haven't seen anything above 5 degrees for over 2 weeks.


----------



## BAH

Hate being sick


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think my wisdom teeth are just now coming in. I don't feel any pain but it does feel kind of like a tooth coming in. If I do feel pain, then I know what it is.


----------



## discoveryother

i didn't like writing 2017. i don't like 7. 2018, i like writing that. its good number


----------



## Chevy396

andy1984thesecond said:


> i didn't like writing 2017. i don't like 7. 2018, i like writing that. its good number


Welcome to the easy life.


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## Kevin001

Been spending so much money lately...mostly for rides ugh. Should get a nice tax return though....whenever it gets filed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mistakes are costly. This one will cost me a lot. How will I even make it through?


----------



## alienbird

I genuinely don't like most people.


----------



## BAH

Earthquake this mornin


----------



## Chevy396

I thought people would have shut up about the dangers of pot by 2018.


----------



## BAH

Need to clean


----------



## Chevy396

I was going to start doing some calisthenic exercises to help with my posture today, but I kept putting it off and fell asleep. Would it be a valid compromise to simply watch some videos and learn the moves without actually doing them yet? At least it's something.


----------



## 0589471

We really haven't gotten a winter here, I think I have about a month before the heat comes back. I need to plan something outdoorsy before the reign of fire returns.


----------



## naes

Coincidence said:


>


she rlly looks like you @Virgo


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> she rlly looks like you @Virgo


:O:O:O Dang you're right, lol


----------



## naes

Virgo said:


> :O:O:O Dang you're right, lol


Just as pretty as i remember.


----------



## naes

Virgo said:


> :O:O:O Dang you're right, lol


i feel like i kinda look like the guy excpt taller and with a bit straighter hair. oh and more muscular ofc.. 
so uh, you would look smaller... xDDDDD

-elf....

lol


----------



## coeur_brise

die Austrian accent ist zo happy. They oll sound like happy littal elfs.


----------



## BAH

Fak..flu flu go away


----------



## naes

pewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kevin001

Called to reschedule my appointment and the lady said do you want it after school? Do I sound like I'm still in school? I'm 27 lol.


----------



## riverbird

I really wish people wouldn't say they'll do something for you that you really need but not mean it. Even worse, ignore you almost immediately after because they know they aren't going to do it. Ugh. Wonder how long my dad will go on ignoring me for this time. 


Kevin001 said:


> Called to reschedule my appointment and the lady said do you want it after school? Do I sound like I'm still in school? I'm 27 lol.


You don't sound like it to me. That's funny!


----------



## Ominous Indeed

When I never win you that Teddy Bear


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> You don't sound like it to me. That's funny!


How old do I sound? :O


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> How old do I sound? :O


I don't know but you sound like an adult, especially with your non anxious voice.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> I don't know but you sound like an adult, especially with your non anxious voice.


:O


----------



## BAH

Someone give me a foot massage


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> :O


Banned for overusing that face! :O:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for overusing that face! :O:laugh:


I use it a lot texting too...might be my favorite emoji lmao


----------



## ShadowOne

Punctuality is everything. Without it we're just ****ing animals


----------



## Sus y

Amon said:


> Someone give me a foot massage


What about a back massage instead?


----------



## Crisigv

Sucks not having anyone to vent to.


----------



## BAH

Sus y said:


> What about a back massage instead?


Shure, just go easy on the cysts pls


----------



## Sus y

Amon said:


> Shure, just go easy on the cysts pls


I only do massages in exchange of massages.


----------



## BAH

Sus y said:


> I only do massages in exchange of massages.


Sure, a deal is a deal


----------



## Sus y

Amon said:


> Sure, a deal is a deal


Cute  You start.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

"You are responsible for your own happiness."

It's true. It's not fair to depend on others, or make them responsible, for _your_ happiness

Also, they needn't be reliant on you for _their_ happiness.

Moving on and it's a good thing. : ) Happy New Year!


----------



## BAH

Nao Get Outta Heere


----------



## komorikun

I wonder what post got deleted. Or was it the whole thread deleted? And a mod visited my profile for some reason.


----------



## Chevy396

Being polite isn't my strong suite, even when I'm trying to be polite.


----------



## BAH

Bang bang


----------



## cinto

I feel sicky. I don't want to take so many pills, but the pain o_o


----------



## Sus y

komorikun said:


> I wonder what post got deleted. Or was it the whole thread deleted? And a mod visited my profile for some reason.


When I was in active in another forum I always wondered if I did something when mods where seeing my profile, felt like if I was a child. :um



cinto said:


> I feel sicky. I don't want to take so many pills, but the pain o_o


Ohhh! get better soon. :rub


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What the **** is wrong with me? ****ing Bin Laden was more open minded than me.


----------



## cinto

Sus y said:


> Ohhh! get better soon.


(Smile) thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Probably won't get to see Star Wars this weekend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> I feel sicky. I don't want to take so many pills, but the pain o_o


Feel better, matey! I've been on pills for days because of a toothache.


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> Feel better, matey! I've been on pills for days because of a toothache.


 must of been fun. 

https://imgbb.com/


----------



## komorikun

When I was living in Bolivia, I used to have coca tea everyday. They sell it at the supermarket. It does make your tongue slightly numb. Don't get high from it though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> must of been fun.
> 
> https://imgbb.com/


Send me a bucket of those. 15 cent a pop, 1885 people knew how to party.


----------



## Lohikaarme

_"Scientists uncover a stone with writing on it that no one can make sense of. When you see it for the first time, you can read it perfectly."_

YOOOOOOOO

This might just be what I'll be writing about next. :boogie


----------



## tea111red

i kept accidentally ending up in the ghetto. :no


----------



## Chevy396

I have my recipe for sweet n sour chicken memorized well enough that I could make it in my sleep now. Maybe I will start sleep cooking and have sweet n sour chicken waiting for me every morning.


----------



## Chevy396

It's just past midnight so I get another random thought of the day:

I have a hard time comprehending how businesses kept records and data on people and other things before computers became common. I'm imagining warehouses the size of Google's data centers, which now days contain most of the information of the entire world, just to keep track of one city's data.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sometimes the most ignorant people are also the most condescending.


----------



## BAH

Lime all over the wound


----------



## Citrine79

Hollywood award shows are stupid and pointless and full of sanctimonious, haughty people.


----------



## BAH

Stewwpid


----------



## Chevy396

The negative comments on this site that don't explain who it's about, take a subconscious psychological toll on my mental health. When you glance at them and think, "was that about me?" it effects you, even if you decide it probably wasn't, it's there lurking in your subconscious for a while. There are so many of those type of passive aggressive comments on this site from people who are too scared to say who they're talking about, and it adds up.

I think this is the main reason that I lash out at people on here sometimes. I know they're talking **** about somebody, even if it's not me, so why do they deserve any better? I think this is a pretty good reason to always be direct if you are going to insult anyone. Otherwise it's like firing a shotgun into a crowd of people.


----------



## LadyApathy

That show devilman on Netflix is better than I expected...yeah, I think I’m gonna keep watching it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

Girl power!






Nobody does Noise Pop like Sleigh Bells.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


>


i like this pic.


----------



## Chevy396

That's what I like to see... 120/78 bp without medication. Just kratom and exercise. I think that's why my cardiologist and neurologist have no issues with me using kratom. They must know that it's pretty good for your heart.


----------



## BAH

Vroom


----------



## tea111red

apoptosis.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Apparently, I have no status. Time to edit that maybe.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be productive today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a little bit of an urge to spend some of my money but I'm saving most of it. I'm not spending it unless I need to and for my phone bill and gas. Every now and then, I can splurge but it's important for me to save it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I've finally come to an understanding with my drone.

Took me almost a week, for crying out loud..

And no, i don't think i can handle a remote. This thing can be controlled by hand gestures. Pretty cool...

The crows do not like it all..


----------



## BAH

Lots to get done


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I got some teriyaki beef jerky. I don't get it much because it's so expensive. But it's good as hell and healthy, too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's so warm today. That walk felt great. I even had to help some people push their cars out of snow banks :lol

I didn't mind. All my training paid off 

We've been assaulted a lot this winter, first the longest cold weather ever, and then even more snow. Someone pissed off mother nature...


----------



## Overdrive

Scrub-Zero said:


> I even had to help some people push their cars out of snow banks :lol


That's a good way to start a convo with people or eventually get a date


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Overdrive said:


> That's a good way to start a convo with people or eventually get a date


Yeah, people are surprisingly friendly after you basically turned into a human towtruck and helped them out for free :lol

It's a shame for today, I only pushed two elderly couples and an admittedly attractive man in his 30s lol. I'm too straight to go there though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Been talking on a group chat partly to help with my anxiety. I'm glad I started talking.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I need to start limiting meat....seems like there will be no meat eating in Heaven.


----------



## tea111red

i get an electric shock to my hand/fingers when i turn on a light in this place about half the time.


----------



## Kevin001

So many random numbers been calling my phone...hmm.


----------



## BAH

Need to go to ze store


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That was a tad weird. I picked up that number again and some man was singing so I said hello. He said hello back and I told him you have the wrong number. And he said no, this is not the wrong number, okay? So, I just hung up. Kind of funny, though. xD


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## funnynihilist

Coincidence said:


> difficult to believe that 2010 was 18 years ago.


Because it wasn't...


----------



## cybernaut

Room searching...so far, I sent two requests on Craigslist. Hopefully, they respond.

I can't afford to the sh^t that I did last semester- moving to a new room every two months. I need a room for 6 months. Then, that's that. After graduation, who knows if I can stay in this city or not. It's been pretty nomadic for me since last year.


----------



## tea111red

being on a weird sleeping schedule helps me avoid that beast (my mom) and feel some peace for awhile at least, thankfully.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister needs to borrow $170 for her college class...that is a ton but would be able to pay back in 3wks time so.


----------



## EarthDominator

Probably end up being a walking fusion reactor.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hope it wasn't too much. Sometimes I go overboard with one thing and forget about other things I wanted to remember, and sometimes It's just all too much. I should have shut the **** up.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder why she took everything down....she was so relatable and real.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> this old woman reminds me of someone except the one in the video is way less scary


he reminds me of macaulay culkin in that still. :hide


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i had to google the name. the americans sound similar, no thing new ;P **** them.


----------



## EarthDominator

Wish someone just randomly bashed into the office and shot me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I need a nap.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm getting that nap.


----------



## BAH

Pew


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Pew


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just pouring alcohol on a wound that won't heal. Kind of a waste.


----------



## Lohikaarme

What a steaming pile of horse****


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At this point I ought to just sell all my **** and ghost never to be seen or heard from ever again


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Back to your regular scheduled program this week. I let myself go into a bit too much despair. Time to pick myself up again. I need to guts to get a job and earn more money so I can start new somewhere.


----------



## funnynihilist

Creamy creamy


----------



## BAH

Mold growing on the steps


----------



## Crisigv

Suffer in silence, it's the only way. No one cares. Plus, I'm sure I'm an ugly crier, so it's better no one sees.


----------



## Kevin001

My uncle has been the family chauffeur the last week or so.....I know he has to be tired.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Rhythmbat

nice.

one day i will buy this one (or make it myself with enough time and practice).
http://www.doll-chateau.com/pro_detail.asp?id=540


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is like a leach.


----------



## BAH

Lower than usual..


----------



## tea111red

am i having conversations w/ myself on here now


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> am i having conversations w/ myself on here now


It's ok, I do it all the time.


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> It's ok, I do it all the time.


lol :grin2:


----------



## BAH

A pleghm sandwich


----------



## funnynihilist

She sat at the small table by the open window. She wore a pentagram and was doing yet another tarot reading on that hot, steamy night. 
I was laying on the bed writing, always writing or just thinking or staring at the ceiling. I took another sip from an almost empty bottle while I wiped the sweat from my brow. There was no breeze in the room now. It was as though she had opened a portal to hell itself.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

It's cold


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

More scrumdiddlyumptious vegetable soup for me.


----------



## riverbird

I spent more time than I care to admit trying to get into an old Neopets account earlier today after seeing a Buzzfeed video about adults logging into theirs for the first time in 15 years. I failed. I was apparently really good at creating passwords back then!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Thank you.


----------



## 0589471

Time for a glass of wine. It's been a long day and I feel like I actually accomplished something.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

I get sick and the first thing my mom says is lock yourself in your room.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> I get sick and the first thing my mom says is lock yourself in your room.


Well, damn. lol That sucks. :O

I saw a girl from my high school that was a customer today. Don't think she recognized me and I hope she didn't because I'm different from my high school self.


----------



## Lohikaarme

When you go to family gatherings through the years and they ask you if you have gotten a boyfriend since last time


----------



## BAH

Kk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My hands were so cold yesterday going in and out of the store that when I washed my hands, they burned a little.


----------



## BAH

It stank like permanent marker


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve not had a cell phone in 3 weeks & not had one without a broke screen in over a year, the clarity is a little strange as such, lol


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've not had a cell phone in 3 weeks & not had one without a broke screen in over a year, the clarity is a little strange as such, lol


i have no phone now, either.


----------



## tea111red

i might crave a cigarette tomorrow after being exposed to so much 2nd hand smoke even though the smell disgusted me. that's what happened the last time i was exposed to that much cigarette smoke. lol.

i kind of understand how people get addicted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

tea111red said:


> i have no phone now, either.


I meant the clarity of my new phone but I'd like to go a month with no phone/internet at some point. After the initial withdrawal it'd be brilliant


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> I meant the clarity of my new phone but I'd like to go a month with no phone/internet at some point. After the initial withdrawal it'd be brilliant


oh, yeah.....i see what you were saying now. sorry, my brain is zonked.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> this guy is very adorable!


I met him with my dad as a kid when he was starting as a wrestler. I was very young and apparently, I did not want to let him get close to me :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> haha wow lucky you :b


Yeah, wrestling was very popular in the 1980s so, they had an arena in the big city near my hometown. I saw a lot of wrestlers with my dad. Met the Rougeau brothers, Dino Bravo and quite a few others most people don't even remember.


----------



## Crisigv

I deserve to be alone and hated for the rest of my life.


----------



## Wren611

I want to do more this year, more good things to help myself and others. Or, at least, try.


----------



## BAH

No no no


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> yesterday i was depressed and didn't know what to do with the internet. i typed in youtube wwf 80's, and classic wrestling. i spent 4 hours straight navigating among those old low quality videos. such a wonderful atmosphere.
> 
> a very strange habit i have is, every couple of minutes i pause and look up every name that pops up on the screen in google/wikipedia to see where they are now. it's crazy most of those big guys are no more alive.


not a bad way to spend 4 hours 

And yeah a surprising amount of them are dead and some at a young age too. I guess the sport takes it's toll on you with all the ways you get hit by random objects and landed on from the air etc. Wrestling might be fake but these guys are still tough cookies for taking that kind of punishments. They're almost like stuntmen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fingers crossed my orders arrive by Friday at the latest


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I look like **** clean shaven.

It's like looking at different people with different levels of facial hair.

Oh **** me, I managed to make a post about something else for a change. :O lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can’t let it bring me down


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get a haircut this weekend.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Today I've eaten one chocolate bar, and drank about 4 cups of tea and coffee.


----------



## BAH

Baah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


>


I don't know why but that picture is funny. :lol


----------



## tea111red

María Cristina Estela Marcela Jurado García

^that is one long name.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> indeed. i don't watch nowadays wrestling, but in my opinion the fact that professional wrestling is scripted makes it 10x times more difficult/dangerous than a normal real fight.
> 
> cuz all it takes is one mistake. =)







 lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pineapple is soooo goood!


----------



## tea111red

:no

*turns on dryer and it starts tumbling*

her: *rushes out of her door* WHAT IS THAT NOISE!?!?!? WHAT'S GOING ON?!?!?!?!?!?! WHAT IS IT?!?!?!?!? WHAT IS THAT?!?!?!??! what is it??!?!?! what is that noise?!?!?

:bash

she accused me of banging around earlier. i was laying still on a bed........

it was the neighbors making noise.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One of the employees at the store today asked me if I was some dude's wife because she said I looked familiar. When I told her I wasn't she said she thought she'd ask just in case and smiled after. xD I wonder what's been up with everyone telling me I look familiar recently.


----------



## Chevy396

My dermatologist's office was kind of creepy because of how nice everything was. It felt like I was at a spa for rich people. In fact, there was a little shop selling skin products, and everything was shiny and expensive looking. The weirdest part was that the two receptionists were male models. The kind of "guys" who are so pretty that you feel like apologizing for being so ugly. I'm not exactly ugly, but I sure felt like it after talking to them, lol.


----------



## cybernaut

Please let this be a good room....Please let this be a good room...

I'll be right in the city at an affordable price with this room. Usually, I always have to stay in outskirts due to the cheaper rent. Then, take like 2 damn trains (and sometimes a bus) just to get to the city.


----------



## crimeclub

2016: I was the worst year.

2017: Here, hold my beer.

Father John Misty: I shall write the theme song.


----------



## AP30

I'll probably be miserable all my life until the day I die.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> lol wtf? you love wrestling, tea ? :nerd:


lol

uhhh......i like parts of it and the theme music of wrestlers/wrestling teams. :hide


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> yes i saw you once posting this haha


lol, oh yeah. that one is amusing. i think i last posted that after halloween. hahaha.

on a somewhat related note:


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Lohikaarme

My grandpa has been getting worse.

The time to say goodbye is approaching faster than anticipated... not sad about it yet, only a sense of foreboding. No way to stop this outcome besides, and he lived a long satisfying life.

Watching his symptoms worsen I'm not sure I'd be strong enough to brave through them in his age. It must be torture to regress from fully independent individual to a husk of your former self in the span of fewer than 2 years.

*exhale*



> *Stare death in the eyes and never let its cruelness overcome you while you are still alive. Mend your wounds, take your time. When you are ready, meet your pain with incredible gratitude and hope, like water simmering over fire. *


----------



## Barakiel

Lohikaarme said:


> My grandpa has been getting worse.
> 
> The time to say goodbye is approaching faster than anticipated... not sad about it yet, only a sense of foreboding. No way to stop this outcome besides, and he lived a long satisfying life.
> 
> Watching his symptoms worsen I'm not sure I'd be strong enough to brave through them in his age. It must be torture to regress from fully independent individual to a husk of your former self in the span of fewer than 2 years.
> 
> *exhale*


:hug

You seem to have a positive attitude at least, I've never dealt with this yet but I imagine that's the best thing you can do.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> :hug
> 
> You seem to have a positive attitude at least, I've never dealt with this yet but I imagine that's the best thing you can do.


Thank you  yeah I try to extract the positives wherever I can. Loss is devastating at the time but some comfort can be taken in the surety it's survivable.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Damn..

That pit bull was slick..

She basically made herself out to be a really, cute, cuddly dog when they brought her home from the shelter.

She encounters the 3 year old daughter, makes nice with her for 5 days?

Then mauled her to death..

I'm looking at pics of the dog? There's no way, i could even imagine it capable of doing that?

But obviously? She didn't like playing 2nd fiddle in the attention game.

I'm sure the neighbors warned the parents about bringing a pit bull into the home with a 3 year old? But even they couldn't have anticipated that dog doing it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My dreams were messed up last night


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Chevy396

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Damn..
> 
> That pit bull was slick..
> 
> She basically made herself out to be a really, cute, cuddly dog when they brought her home from the shelter.
> 
> She encounters the 3 year old daughter, makes nice with her for 5 days?
> 
> Then mauled her to death..
> 
> I'm looking at pics of the dog? There's no way, i could even imagine it capable of doing that?
> 
> But obviously? She didn't like playing 2nd fiddle in the attention game.
> 
> I'm sure the neighbors warned the parents about bringing a pit bull into the home with a 3 year old? But even they couldn't have anticipated that dog doing it.


This is why I can't stand pit bulls and I think they should be illegal. Also, the parents should go to prison.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> My grandpa has been getting worse.
> 
> The time to say goodbye is approaching faster than anticipated... not sad about it yet, only a sense of foreboding. No way to stop this outcome besides, and he lived a long satisfying life.
> 
> Watching his symptoms worsen I'm not sure I'd be strong enough to brave through them in his age. It must be torture to regress from fully independent individual to a husk of your former self in the span of fewer than 2 years.
> 
> *exhale*


Sorry to hear. :hug

Be with them as much as possible.


----------



## Chevy396

Maybe I should be the one to live on my parents' property and take care of them as they get old. If I can get over my resentment of them then it might not be the worst thing. The problem is that when I needed help they were almost cruel about the way they treated me. I don't know if I can do it without treating them the same way. I probably would treat them better, because I don't do that to people, but I would always feel that urge to get back at them. All my other sibling have so many kids of their own I think I'm their only option though unless they want to go to a nursing home.


----------



## BAH

Kidz Pop #666


----------



## ShadowOne

mm

depression


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Never doing an open relationship again. Never dating again. Ever.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Never doing an open relationship again. Never dating again. Ever.


You will regret this decision after 10 years of solitude.


----------



## tea111red

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Never doing an open relationship again. Never dating again. Ever.


just don't bother w/ anyone who isn't interested in being w/ just one person or who has a lot of trouble controlling their wandering eye.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

tea111red said:


> just don't bother w/ anyone who isn't interested in being w/ just one person or who has a lot of trouble controlling their wandering eye.


It isn't really that. It's just I'm done with it period. Whether it's open or not open. I'll just let it happen on its own I guess is what I'm saying. 
@solutionx I guess I'll see how long I last in solitude.


----------



## BAH

Open Sesame


----------



## funnynihilist

Street


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear. :hug
> 
> Be with them as much as possible.


:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When I think of America politically the name United States seems somewhat oxymoronic


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> just don't bother w/ anyone who isn't interested in being w/ just one person or who has a lot of trouble controlling their wandering eye.


Isn't that most people? People are fickle.


----------



## Karsten

I didn't realize I missed Obama so much until I saw him on Letterman's new Netflix show. I think it's a bit too early to comment on his presidential legacy, and I'm certainly not saying he was perfect or anything, but there's a startling contrast between someone of his caliber and a celebrity buffoon like Donald Trump.


----------



## BAH

Quacking during the quake


----------



## truant

Rhythmbat said:


> nice.
> 
> one day i will buy this one (or make it myself with enough time and practice).
> http://www.doll-chateau.com/pro_detail.asp?id=540


That's a really cool doll. I'd like to get into collecting and modding them but I don't have the time or money atm.

My mother collects dolls (she's got hundreds) but they're the real baby ones and I find them creepy af. Which is funny, because I'm sure she'd find the dolls I like creepy af.


----------



## Rhythmbat

truant said:


> That's a really cool doll. I'd like to get into collecting and modding them but I don't have the time or money atm.
> 
> My mother collects dolls (she's got hundreds) but they're the real baby ones and I find them creepy af. Which is funny, because I'm sure she'd find the dolls I like creepy af.


haha! yeah. i don't have money either but you could repaint existing ones. have you seen those monster high repaint dolls? would be cool to try it someday


----------



## truant

Rhythmbat said:


> haha! yeah. i don't have money either but you could repaint existing ones. have you seen those monster high repaint dolls? would be cool to try it someday


Oh yeah. They're amazing. I look at them all the time on Pinterest. I want an army of them so I can make a stop motion adaptation of the Battle of Helm's Deep, only transplanted to a Nasty Gal fire sale.

I'm not sure I have the hand-eye coordination or the patience to mod them myself but I'd love to try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rhythmbat

truant said:


> Oh yeah. They're amazing. I look at them all the time on Pinterest. I want an army of them so I can make a stop motion adaptation of the Battle of Helm's Deep, only transplanted to a Nasty Gal fire sale.
> 
> I'm not sure I have the hand-eye coordination or the patience to mod them myself but I'd love to try. Thanks for the link.


no problem. made me happy you liked it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'DON’T ****ING TAKE PICTURES OF ME WHILE I’M WORKING'

looks hotter than in many staged photos tho.


----------



## tea111red

*person cuts me off*

*i see they have a California license plate*

i think to myself, "figures...."


----------



## BAH

Need a job


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> *person cuts me off*
> 
> *i see they have a California license plate*
> 
> i think to myself, "figures...."


:O lol


----------



## tea111red

solutionx said:


> :O lol


:lol


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> :lol


I think I'm having a flashback to living in San Diego. ;P


----------



## naes

Am starting to wonder if i just have a really high tolerance to marijuana...


----------



## 0589471

naes said:


> Am starting to wonder if i just have a really high tolerance to marijuana...


According to my VM I don't think that's the case...lol


----------



## naes

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> According to my VM I don't think that's the case...lol


lol wut is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## CNikki

It's okay to be selfish sometimes.



Going to start doing that in certain areas of my life.


----------



## harrison

I wonder if _any_ of the Asian airlines aren't **** - apart from Singapore and JAL of course.

Malaysian is crap - they may as well just put a few engines on some ****ing garbage bins.


----------



## coeur_brise

I think, to many a person's dismay, that I'm in love with an Egyptian cook. It's just that he cooks so well, with so much grease and so much caring. He's married but I don't care. He's a family man. Makes the best hash browns. I'm sure that he loves his wife with all his heart. I'm so sad that he's taken. Oh well. So friendly. I'm just going to say I'm in love with an Egyptian cook just to sound dramatic and romantic. Food. Arabian tales of late night grease. The aroma sends her into a trance.


----------



## Ai

It's weird to think about the ways my elementary school teachers like _actually lastingly_ shaped me as a person. This has never really occurred to me before. That's kind of wild.

Dear Mrs. M,

It's been 18 years since I last forgot to write my name at the top of a paper someone handed me... even papers they did NOT want my signature on... You're welcome.

Please don't make me copy it 100 times. I want to go out to recess...

Lovingly terrified always,

Ai


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> Isn't that most people? People are fickle.


maybe.


----------



## Lohikaarme

harrison said:


> Malaysian is crap - they may as well just put a few engines on some ****ing garbage bins.


Made me chuckle


----------



## BAH

Bah bah


----------



## cybernaut

Turns out I got lucky with Craigslist in terms of finding a new place to live.

Located in the heart of the city, the landlord stays far away in a different state, and my upcoming roommates will be two 20 years-olds from Germany. I'll have the whole place to myself until March 1.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## cybernaut

harrison said:


> I wonder if _any_ of the Asian airlines aren't **** - apart from Singapore and JAL of course.



Have you tried AirAsia (particularly if you're staying near the region)? It's a budget Asian airline and you won't be flying "in style" lol. But, it gets the job done for the most part.

I only had one crazy situation with it. The plane was unknowingly late to Cambodia and I 'almost' missed my connecting flight from KL to Singapore.





> Malaysian is crap - they may as well just put a few engines on some ****ing garbage bins.


Lol.


----------



## harrison

ratherunique said:


> *Have you tried AirAsia* (particularly if you're staying near the region)? It's a budget Asian airline and you won't be flying "in style" lol. But, it gets the job done for the most part.
> .


Yes I've flown with them a number of times. Basically because I'm an idiot.

They used to actually even fly to Europe - one time ages ago when I was manic as hell I flew Bali to Paris with them. I came back business class where you have a bed - but I don't remember much of it.

Also a few flights to Bali - then also up to Thailand.

I won't fly with them again if I can help it - a couple of years ago they had a flight go down which was on a similar route to one I had just taken. Everyone died - I think about 200 people or so. Their safety standards are pathetic - plus maintenance and training is sub-par.

I saw a guy on TV yesterday saying he would never fly with AirAsia or Malaysian Airlines - it's just not worth it. Too dangerous.


----------



## harrison

ratherunique said:


> Have you tried AirAsia (particularly if you're staying near the region)? It's a budget Asian airline and you won't be flying "in style" lol. But, it gets the job done for the most part.
> 
> I only had one crazy situation with it. The plane was unknowingly late to Cambodia and I 'almost' missed my connecting flight from KL to Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.


I should add - if you're in the region and need a cheap flight, use Jetstar Asia (the budget part of Qantas)- we have very high safety standards in Australia.

Or also Singapore Airlines has a budget one called Scoot - I haven't tried them but will give them a go one day. I'm sure they'd be okay - all new planes I think, plus they actually know what they're doing when they fix the plane.


----------



## tea111red

http://listverse.com/2010/02/09/10-tricks-casinos-use-on-you/


----------



## Wanderlust26

I spent a good long time at the park yesterday, just reflecting and contemplating on the past year, and I didn't realize how corrupted I've become.


----------



## tea111red

yep....


----------



## Wren611

I'm able to feel empathy for those in pain or going through difficulties, unless it's self-inflicted or from natural causes.


----------



## Blue Dino

Can't get this out of my head...


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Now my sister will finally understand why I wanted to buy her a calculator for Christmas 






(I was going to buy her a calculator as a joke gift)


----------



## BAH

Whoosh


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One last hangover to rule them all. And this one rules with an iron fist.


----------



## Chevy396

Always leave yourself an out. And if you care about someone, always leave them an out as well.


----------



## komorikun

Scrub-Zero said:


> One last hangover to rule them all. And this one rules with an iron fist.


Nausea and puking?


----------



## Crisigv

I'd like to die now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Crisigv said:


> I'd like to die now.


Hey, me too!

Sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

komorikun said:


> Nausea and puking?


No puking, thank the guy in charge. but everything else like a headache, dizziness etc.


----------



## Crisigv

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hey, me too!
> 
> Sorry you're having a bad day.


Likewise


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Seeing all those drinks at work today and working all day without a break with my lips being dry made me so thirsty. I bought two applejuice drinks and drank them in less than ten minutes. I bought a coffee drink and a big jug of some kind of raspberry drink that should last me a few days. I forgot to bring my chapstick to work to keep my lips from getting dry.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> yep....


 It took me a sec to recognize Frodo.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'd like to die now.


 :hug :squeeze



SamanthaStrange said:


> Hey, me too!
> 
> Sorry you're having a bad day.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i usually dream that i'm thirsty and in the dream i'm buying every single colorful cold drink i find.


That looks like heaven except for the nasty peeps. xD

I had a dream that I kept drinking something over and over. Can't remember what it was but that's literally all I did in that dream. :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

I feel a good metaphor for perfectionism would be to stand at the bottom of a staircase, to look at the uppermost step and somehow expect to get to it in an instant. There's simply no way to reach the top unless you ascend the steps one by one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not sure how I feel about makeup. I would feel silly wearing it since I mainly just go to work and to Walmart once in awhile. Plus, my awkwardness makes the idea of wearing it even more silly. It's too expensive. I don't think it's that worth it. Guess I'll just deal without it. I don't want to be too noticeable but at the same time I do. I don't know. I'm crazy. Heh. I'm thinking about just sticking with the good ol' mascara. It's simple but not too simple depending on how much I put on. Mascara is my favorite. I'm just going to force my confidence. I've been trying to so far. But whenever a customer at work tells me to smile, wearing makeup would just make me feel more embarrassed if it happens again.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm getting kind of addicted to these salmon burgers.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Everyone dies eventually.


----------



## cybernaut

harrison said:


> Yes I've flown with them a number of times. Basically because I'm an idiot.
> 
> They used to actually even fly to Europe - one time ages ago when I was manic as hell I flew Bali to Paris with them. I came back business class where you have a bed - but I don't remember much of it.
> 
> Also a few flights to Bali - then also up to Thailand.
> 
> I won't fly with them again if I can help it - a couple of years ago they had a flight go down which was on a similar route to one I had just taken. Everyone died - I think about 200 people or so. Their safety standards are pathetic - plus maintenance and training is sub-par.
> 
> I saw a guy on TV yesterday saying he would never fly with AirAsia or Malaysian Airlines - it's just not worth it. Too dangerous.


Wow, they covered Europe at one point? I can't imagine sitting in their congested Economic class for a 16+ hour flight (add poor flight attendant service on top of that).

I just did some research on the downed AirAsia flight. That's insane that they allowed that plane to fly through bad weather. Thankfully, I only flew two times with them. As the saying goes, I guess 'you get what you pay for' when it comes to AirAsia.


----------



## cybernaut

harrison said:


> I should add - if you're in the region and need a cheap flight, use Jetstar Asia (the budget part of Qantas)- we have very high safety standards in Australia.
> 
> Or also Singapore Airlines has a budget one called Scoot - I haven't tried them but will give them a go one day. I'm sure they'd be okay - all new planes I think, plus they actually know what they're doing when they fix the plane.


Thanks, I'll keep these in mind. Surprisingly, I've never heard of Scoot. But, I liked Singapore Airlines and their customer service as well. So, hopefully, Scoot will be the same way.


----------



## harrison

ratherunique said:


> Wow, they covered Europe at one point? *I can't imagine sitting in their congested Economic class for a 16+ hour flight* (add poor flight attendant service on top of that).
> 
> I just did some research on the downed AirAsia flight. That's insane that they allowed that plane to fly through bad weather. Thankfully, I only flew two times with them. As the saying goes, I guess 'you get what you pay for' when it comes to AirAsia.


Yeah, I don't recall a lot of that flight, I wasn't very well at the time. Their in-flight service isn't too bad I guess, but the food isn't too good. And I do remember when we landed in Bangkok everyone sort of just jumps straight up as soon as the plane lands. I used to liken it to flying in a large public bus. 

My problem is I fly within Indonesia a fair bit - and all of the Indo ones are crap. I'll probably have to start flying Jetstar to Singapore and then back to Jakarta, at least it's safe. Jetstar are great. They might have the odd cancellation - but the service is good and you know you'll actually get there.


----------



## Blue Dino

I have the house to myself the next few days, looking forward to it. But in reality, not like it makes a difference. Not like we interact much anyways. But maybe I can sing loudly drunk at home without care. :lol


----------



## MadnessVertigo

I can't masturbate as often as I used to.


----------



## BAH

Need to wake up in a few hrs


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> this explains why i always say i need a miracle.
> chances are slim i meet a girl out there who fears people and the world as much as i do


i hope you meet a girl who will help you and help build you up so your fears dissipate.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaGGGHGHGGHGHGGH!!!! :bash


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Now, I can finally lay down.


----------



## The Linux Guy

We all die alone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Great,

I thought that deep down inside, people were actually brave and daring. As in the movies i watched as a child growing up..

All i've observed? People in general are a bunch of sheep. In politics, in seeing a crime on the street, at work, at home..

We have a voice, but instead of truly standing up for what we believe in as individuals, they go with the herd. Bah-ing and mumbling to each other of their plight, but so afraid to be the one to stand up and roar - and take their chances.

The ones that do? Those same sheep, who mumbled and Bah-ed with me at work, or even upon seeing a crime, would watch me take a stand against those bullies at work, in public - and say as i took that stand - 

"Boy, what an idiot. I know that guy/female's an as***hole (bully/thug), but i'm not stupid enough to risk my job, life, or social standing amongst the rest of the sheep.."

They sit back and let the craziest, narcissistic, sociopathic types, take the reins.. and do whatever it takes to appease them - hating them, yet, kissing their as*** all at the same. Hoping deep down inside their sheep-like souls, that another wolf that's just as crazy, carnal, and animalistic will fight for them.

Or that someone/thing will swoop down from the heavens and save them from their plight.. And usually, the wolf that does? Is just as f***cked up as the one they're already afraid of or despise already..

But even worse? The one lamb/sheep that's strong enough to make that wolf respect them, and only them? The whole herd, in general, will hate that lamb/sheep with just as much vehemence as the bully. 

Why? Because those same sheep want the same respect as the one that took a stand?

But they sure as hell, didn't get up off their cowardly as** to earn it..


----------



## The Linux Guy

We all want to feel loved.


----------



## tea111red

partying hard w/ my crisp 1 dollar bill at a casino.


----------



## BAH

Tick Tock


----------



## komorikun

Someone is bumping all the positive thinking threads with 1-5 word replies. :sus

Yup, it was a spammer. Surprised a spammer would put in that much effort (15 posts) to spam.


----------



## Kevin001

We need a DIY or craft subforum.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Coming this far is no small feat"


----------



## cybernaut

****! Got on the wrong train. How does the same colored route pass twice in less than 5 minutes? They are always doing some type of construction or route change to this metro. Its been like this since I moved here back in late 2015.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

Amazon is creepy.


----------



## BAH

It's been awhile since I've stayed up all night


----------



## 3stacks

Mcdonalds should serve breakfast all day


----------



## Chevy396

3stacks said:


> Mcdonalds should serve breakfast all day


This is true. And very deep and profound (referring to your signature while high)


----------



## Chevy396

Coincidence said:


> im not sure if this girl is attractive, i'm only sure theres something unusually art about this picture


What are you talking about, she is gorgeous.


Coincidence said:


> same thing applies to this one too. i guess beauty here is stronger,tho
> 
> https://nikolasbrummer.deviantart.com/art/soft-skin-and-pale-brown-eyes-282138355


The first one is far more beautiful. This girl looks like she's grumpy and overweight. Something wrong with your eyes, boy. ;P


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> im not sure if this girl is attractive, i'm only sure theres something unusually art about this picture


Very attractive, she may be a model.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was looking forward to spending the day alone, but thanks to an impromptu mini ice storm that closed a lot of schools, I'm stuck babysitting. 

Walking around today will be a great exercise in learning proper balance :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Living alone causes me anxiety because I worry about people knocking on the door.....people finding out I don't do much...etc. But I can't stay at home for too much longer.


----------



## clarkekent

Sex


----------



## ShadowOne

Kevin001 said:


> Living alone causes me anxiety because I worry about people knocking on the door.....people finding out I don't do much...etc. But I can't stay at home for too much longer.


it doesnt really work that way. been living alone for over a year and i think 3 people have knocked on my door. one was maintenance, one was my landlord, and one was religious people

I know it's SA and i care way too much about what people think of me...but it really doesnt matter if youre impressive to your neighbors. They just dont want you to bug them is their main concern

Dont let those two worries stop you because it's just a perception/anticipation and wont materialize


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> it doesnt really work that way. been living alone for over a year and i think 3 people have knocked on my door. one was maintenance, one was my landlord, and one was religious people
> 
> I know it's SA and i care way too much about what people think of me...but it really doesnt matter if youre impressive to your neighbors. They just dont want you to bug them is their main concern
> 
> Dont let those two worries stop you because it's just a perception/anticipation and wont materialize


Meh both sides seem rough.


----------



## tea111red

i heard some song about making decisions that i hadn't heard in a long time. 

was this a msg from above

aha. aha.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


> no don't say that please. she is very good i swear
> 
> she is a model yes.
> i don't know i don't find her that attractive. she looks like she just woke up  xD. i liked the art in the picture, though.


I think it's part of the concept of the pic.


----------



## tea111red

it is very evident why this was on sale.....


----------



## Wren611

I really hate generic, tacky, light wood flooring.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not getting sick again.


----------



## BAH

Hard to breathe last night..


----------



## funnynihilist

Maybe Ill take a ride over there later


----------



## 0589471

funnynihilist said:


> Maybe Ill take a ride over there later


well you better! my lunch is at noon  lol


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> well you better! my lunch is at noon  lol


I'll be over there at 12 O with the Scotch whisky.
Now get back to yer pretty spreadshiits wooman!


----------



## love is like a dream

i don't understand what they are saying, but apparently she is soo scared and panic to touch the spider . i only know the girl she is a polish mma fighter


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's been a tough winter.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> It's been a tough winter.


^^ This


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm kind of in over my head...

And the bad person part of my brain is a little noisy


----------



## Blue Dino

I did a pretty good deed today, before I realize just now, I didn't complete it all the way through and do not have the ability to. With this, my good act will end up being look upon as incompetence and laziness. I screwed myself over for trying to do something good. Reverse karma never fails for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

**** I've gone and done it. I never wanted to get to 13k posts. Was gonna quit the site before that.



leaf in the wind said:


> It's been a tough winter.


Being from Montreal myself, I agree. Winter's been a bit of a *****... weather and cabin fever wise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


> **** I've gone and done it. I never wanted to get to 13k posts. Was gonna quit the site before that.


:lol I was going to quit before I hit 10,000 posts. :blank So, uhh, yeah.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> everytime suckers come up with a new remote control or something they feel the pride ego as if they found a cure to death.
> 
> even the simple life without the depressing technologie that we have today was 100x times better
> 
> i'm not really expecting anything good from scientists, i am sure even if they invented such a thing like (a cure to death), they would give it only to those who can pay more, (powerful rich people). even medicine is not for the poor.


Sadly, they probably would. They don't care about the poor. This is a bit of a dark subject I know. :/


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I wish I were caucasian. (I'm an effing blood traitor ಠ益ಠ - **** me!)


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sadly, they probably would. They don't care about the poor. This is a bit of a dark subject I know. :/


wow thank you very much because you quoted my post.  it always makes me very happy because you quoted my post. 
i feel good when people read what i write and understand my weak language/english.

and yes scientists serve the rich man. 
elite minds work hard to make special things just for him.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can do my taxes Sunday.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> wow thank you very much because you quoted my post.  it always makes me very happy because you quoted my post.
> i feel good when people read what i write and understand my weak language/english.
> 
> and yes scientists serve the rich man.
> elite minds work hard to make special things just for him.


Your English is good to me. 

lol Yea, such is the world I guess. Kinda changes your perspective. But I still try to be happy about things. It doesn't really affect my mood much. But it is crazy. xD If it wasn't for someone in the real world telling me all this, I'd probably still be oblivious.


----------



## crimeclub

Had to tow my car to a repair shop. At the shop:

Repairman: We can go ahead and pay the tow guy and just add it to the final bill, ok?
Me: Ok, sounds good. They are charging $65 for the tow.
Repairman: It will actually be $75 because we add a $10 fee.
Me: Oh, well I'll just pay the tow guy myself.
Repairman: Okay.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I love Joey Ramone's voice.


----------



## scooby

When songs you like aren't on spotify, because they don't have that remixed version.


----------



## Chevy396

Imagine if you had so much money that your only anxiety in life was not being able to spend it all before you die. You would have no need of anything, but you would never know how it felt to get something that you truly need. Is that heaven or hell?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I forgot to get laundry detergent.


----------



## SplendidBob

Scarlett Johansson only made it as an actress because of her fancy sounding name.


----------



## BAH

DAt


----------



## leaf in the wind

Reading about other people's bad experiences working in customer service, I have to say I'm really lucky... I worked customer service (amusement park and restaurant) for almost eight years, and don't have any terrible moments to recall. Most people are pretty polite and pleasant. There was one incident where an American tourist got upset because he couldn't pay with US dollars, but I mean... dude you're in another country. It's a general courtesy to exchange to their currency to trade for goods and services in that country. 

And that memory is tame compared to some sh-t I read like customers screaming and throwing things and being racist or whatever. I was never talked down to either... There's some anecdotes like customers acting like they're better than you and bosses treating service workers like sh-t, but I also used to work for Tim Horton's (franchise in West Broadway in Vancouver) and they treated me exceedingly well. Both customers and the restaurant owners.

I worked in B2B customer service for five months some time after, and that too was very pleasant. Customers are so delighted when you're able to solve their issues and help with recommendations for their stores.

Thinking about all this, maybe I should leave the buying side of business and go back to customer service


----------



## SamanthaStrange

If I don't reply to you, it doesn't mean I don't notice you.


----------



## BAH

The difference


----------



## AussiePea

Starting to think that this "dream career" just isn't my dream and certainly not enjoying it as someone passionate about it should. Question is whether this skillset would apply elsewhere or not. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

AussiePea said:


> Starting to think that this "dream career" just isn't my dream and certainly not enjoying it as someone passionate about it should. Question is whether this skillset would apply elsewhere or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That is normal with cars. Love one minute, not the next type of relationship. 

Some from grip racing try drifting, drag racing, top speed trials, oval racing, offroad racing, etc.

Each area uses a different type of suspension setup and is where your skill set would apply. Learn something new.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

At least one day we get to die.


----------



## Rachel NG

Scrub-Zero said:


> At least one day we get to die.


True, all suffering is temporary.


----------



## tea111red

I don't know if this is how this coffee creamer is supposed to taste or if it went bad. I'm thinking it went bad or is a bad batch...:no


----------



## funnynihilist

tea111red said:


> I don't know if this is how this coffee creamer is supposed to taste or if it went bad. I'm thinking it went bad or is a bad batch...:no


Usually when it goes bad you get chunks floating in the coffee


----------



## funnynihilist

I like eggs!


----------



## Rhythmbat

funnynihilist said:


> I like eggs!


eggs are delicious (i'm confessing too)


----------



## tea111red

funnynihilist said:


> Usually when it goes bad you get chunks floating in the coffee


It's got a plasticky taste, as though the container got heated and some plastic leeched into the creamer or something, lol.


----------



## whiterabbit

So I was sitting in a bar with a guy in Mallorca the other week and at a point in the conversation he told me to punch him in the face. 

Currently regretting a missed opportunity to punch someone in the face.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's so hard to travel within Canada. Flying within the country is exorbitantly expensive, and we don't have a lot of major cities like the US or EU (with their free movement between countries). I am from Vancouver and have already been to most of the major cities/towns: Victoria, Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Toronto, Ottawa-Gatineau, Kingston, Niagara Falls, Halifax, Quebec City. I live in Montreal. I've been to the smaller places as well like Trois-Rivieres, countryside Quebec and smalltown Ontario. I would go back to any of them, but I want to explore somewhere new. I would love to visit the other Atlantic cities, Canadian Arctic, or the prairies, and they're so far away and/or expensive to get to.


----------



## Chevy396

Some days I surf on memories that were forgotten long ago,
The ocean overwhelms my soul as I trample through the snow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My left side hurts near my heart.

Anyway, I hope I get my meds tomorrow. If only they will help this depression.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got some peach yogurt, grapes, and a beef and cheese stick. Mmm, yum.


----------



## ShadowOne

i wonder what gordon ramsay would think of my egg in a basket


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to hide out in the bathroom for a little bit.


----------



## BAH

Irresponsible is all I gotta say


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I think about all those bacteria that die in my mouth when I drink water first thing when I wake up.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

:/


----------



## Cashel

Why did we make Orion a Gael?


----------



## Kevin001

Why does she wake up so early?


----------



## Lohikaarme

If you're ever in the mood for witnessing just how utterly nasty and petty humankind can be, just visit a guru gossip forum. uke


----------



## truant

Lohikaarme said:


> If you're ever in the mood for witnessing just how utterly nasty and petty humankind can be, just visit a guru gossip forum. uke


Oddly enough, I used to spend some time on a forum for Krishnamurti fans. It wasn't a large forum, but every day the regulars would get on and write long, insulting epistles to one another filled with pseudomystical horse****. They were, as you say, some of the nastiest people I've ever encountered. I really wish Krishnamurti could have come back to give them all a metaphysical ***-whupping. I would have paid to read that.


----------



## Lohikaarme

truant said:


> Oddly enough, I used to spend some time on a forum for Krishnamurti fans. It wasn't a large forum, but every day the regulars would get on and write long, insulting epistles to one another filled with pseudomystical horse****. They were, as you say, some of the nastiest people I've ever encountered. I really wish Krishnamurti could have come back to give them all a metaphysical ***-whupping. I would have paid to read that.


Oh, sorry. Forgot to clarify it was a beauty guru trashing forum, but it's not too surprising the spiritual guru forums can be a petty environment as well :lol


----------



## truant

Lohikaarme said:


> Oh, sorry. Forgot to clarify it was a beauty guru trashing forum, but it's not too surprising the spiritual guru forums can be a petty environment as well :lol


Meh, I stand by what I said. :lol


----------



## BAH

Boop


----------



## Crisigv

I hope we don't get a lot of snow. Worst part about winter is after it snows, you have to use an entire jug of windshield wash just to see when driving.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I hope we don't get a lot of snow. Worst part about winter is after it snows, you have to use an entire jug of windshield wash just to see when driving.


Yeah...I'm arriving in Toronto tonight on business and have to drive to Burlington!


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Yeah...I'm arriving in Toronto tonight on business and have to drive to Burlington!


Yes, I remember. You guys are supposed to be getting a lot down there. Please be careful.


----------



## Ender

I have not vomited since 1995.


----------



## Chevy396

Ender said:


> I have not vomited since 1995.


Are you just trying to brag? ;P

I was hung over a couple weeks ago and missed the toilet. The smell was horrific because I had just taken some kratom.


----------



## komorikun

I puked many, many times 2 weeks ago. Mostly it was dry heaves or just water and bile that came up.


----------



## Bbpuff

I think I may have developed a piercing addiction. :um


----------



## love is like a dream

is it me or the way this person dances should be illegal!


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> is it me or the way this person dances should be illegal!


lol wtf? she has an identical twin? very cute :heart


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This goddamn order was cursed. I'm sure it's gonna be buried deep in the company's storage for centuries after I return it and anyone who touches it upon discovery will turn into stone at least.


----------



## BAH

Tsk


----------



## BackToThePast

Don't know what this lady is doing working as a stress care receptionist if she's going to be ironically rude to everyone who calls. She'd make a great TSA agent.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Something doesn't seem right about my neighbor coming to work after 1 in the afternoon telling one of the supervisors she's going to pick me up. Why would she feel the need to tell him that? Then, she doesn't come to pick me up and doesn't even explain why so had to get another ride. And the same week, I don't have any work scheduled just because there's not going to be as much sales this week. Are you kidding me? Something isn't right. I even give that woman $5 for gas money. I think I'm either paranoid or she told a lie on me to them. I can't trust anyone.


----------



## Veritastar

Pickles are so pickley


----------



## leaf in the wind

When shows have subtitles, I read them even when the show is in English! 

I don't know why I do it, it's instinctive :no


----------



## forever in flux

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I can't trust anyone.


One of the great and painful lessons to learn in life. I still tell people my secrets and stuff anyway because keeping it all inside drives me nuts. I just try to pick more wisely these days but betrayal still happens. People still be people. People be going away soon


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

forever in flux said:


> One of the great and painful lessons to learn in life. I still tell people my secrets and stuff anyway because keeping it all inside drives me nuts. I just try to pick more wisely these days but betrayal still happens. People still be people. People be going away soon


I learned this a long time ago. And I used to be naive and stupid venting to people I didn't know that well. Big mistake but I don't do that anymore. I'm very careful about who I talk to. Sometimes, I feel it really is better to be quiet than talkative. It has its perks. At this point, I don't care that much who judges me for how quiet I am. I just focus on me. It's easier to.


----------



## forever in flux

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Sometimes, I feel it really is better to be quiet than talkative


Better still to be sexy!

Get sexy or die trying... Probably the most important lesson in all of life


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> Ive still got it I think I got an innocent smile in a bar.:nerd:
> 
> Edit:- It was a smile that is all.


Yeah sure Karen keep telling yourself that and let the guilt eat you up inside. Or just be honest and admit you flashed him a bit of elbow and sexy shoulder


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> I didnt do jack, I was at a family meal & was looking at him constantly on his phone at the bar actually! Well it is the 21st century I guess.


I never said you did him, but how did you know his name was Jack?

2018 to be precise. Donald Trump is the POTUS. Seriously, wtf is going on?!


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> Chillax


I am thanks, well a little hyper but my mood is good 

Doesn't it concern you that Donald Trump is POTUS? It doesn't me really, probably speed things up a bit, but it sure is entertaining. I loved it when they had George W in - that guy had a way with words probably never to be seen again. But Trump is the greatest of all time, he's exactly what we deserve as we approach the end, you gotta laugh or cry right?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

forever in flux said:


> Better still to be sexy!
> 
> Get sexy or die trying... Probably the most important lesson in all of life


Seems that way. It gets you everywhere. :/


----------



## BAH

Seems the little ones are getting sick...

once again


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## love is like a dream

the guy with a bottle in his hand in this prank is cute =)


----------



## 0589471

I feel like I've been floating in space, just like...in another universe entirely. Nothing else exists, just him. It's like....I like this feeling, but at the same time it's terrifying.


----------



## Rhythmbat




----------



## BAH

Talk about annoyin


----------



## Kevin001

You can move but you can't run from your problems.


----------



## Chevy396

I am enjoying this new show The Resident, but the aging surgeon trying to hide his shaking hand is kind of played out.

Also, I might be without health insurance for a week or two and it kind of terrifies me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. So strange. So familiar.....and yet so not.

2. Unrelated. Don't think I can take much more. The pressure is getting unbearable. I told myself a long time ago that I wouldn't let this happen but it is easier said than done.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I hate travel, I wish someone would hurry up and invent a star trek transporter.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe I've been journaling for over 2 yrs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I think i took a break from the other frustration thread due to the mentions.

It's strange, someone else got tired of it too, but they were quite verbal about it.

It's hard to bond with someone when they're just answering any and everyone without really "knowing" the member, personally.

I "get" why the other guy was put off about it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> I think i took a break from the other frustration thread due to the mentions.
> 
> It's strange, someone else got tired of it too, but they were quite verbal about it.
> 
> It's hard to bond with someone when they're just answering any and everyone without really "knowing" the member, personally.
> 
> I "get" why the other guy was put off about it.


Was thinking of stopping, probably best to after seeing this.

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You never come back from copperhead road.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I decide to be my true self just for a little bit it never fails to repel people away from me. It has been happening a lot lately.


----------



## BAH

This on call thing is rather annoying, she ain't gonna be here forever & you'll have to resort to hiring a babysitter since ur Hubby is useless & is more focused on making himself look gud for Social Media


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I might be meeting someone from here. I hope it works out. Ironically, it's going to happen on my birthday because that's when he'll be off work for vacation. Better start saving as much money as I can.


----------



## Great Expectations

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I might be meeting someone from here. I hope it works out. Ironically, it's going to happen on my birthday because that's when he'll be off work for vacation. Better start saving as much money as I can.


That's awesome! It would be nice to meet someone that could relate.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Woke up just in time to see the sunrise today, so that was nice.


----------



## Rhythmbat

I want to thank a certain thread here for reminding me that I have a fragrance I never use. Yesterday I used it... and I felt great. I'm going to try to use it more frequently.

Bought some new shoes too.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Coincidence said:


>


Wtf?? What drugs is she on? :lol


----------



## love is like a dream

Lohikaarme said:


> Wtf?? What drugs is she on? :lol


  ah yes lol xD i couldn't stop laughing when i first saw it LMAO :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


>


LOL that lady be trippin :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ :wtf I hope that thing is clean. People are insane.

I've gotten 3 phone books in the mail so far this year. What a waste of paper. Do people even use phone books anymore? Lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do people even use phone books anymore? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Scrub-Zero said:


>


:lol Well, that answers that question. Watching him struggle towards the end made me anxious for some reason, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I guess she is driving.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Well now it's starting to become interesting!

Let's see how this plays out..

very interesting indeed.. :yes..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So i've posted there since i needed a break from the mentions.. and apparently, he's reading my posts over here as well - and responded..

looks like he's not taking it very well.. and finally we're seeing a side of him which is kind of interesting.

Why on earth, would you come over in other threads that we use to vent - to read what i'm venting about - then turn around and make a damn announcement on the internet.

Jeezus. A mature adult wouldn't even have gone there in the first place.. Let alone make a public declaration: _"I'm going to stop infringing on every body because SOME people don't want me to do it any more.."_

And look for supporters..:um

basically? it's just plain silly.

but it looks like some other folks got pretty annoyed about it, and they have every right to speak up.

And some of those folks? I wouldn't want to piss off in the first place.. They aren't jerks - but they know how to set a boundary quick..

:eek


----------



## BAH

AYy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

CerealKiller said:


> That's awesome! It would be nice to meet someone that could relate.


They'll be driving here but I said I could go by plane, so not sure which we're doing yet. But I'm going to save as much money as I can before then. Supposed to go in a month and 18 days. On March 18.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## tea111red

Oranges


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


>


these high-waisted jeans can be very cute, but they need certain physiques yep exactly like in the picture and video. girls with a belly = will look fooked in them


----------



## BAH

The silence of the night


----------



## jolene23

Coincidence said:


> the thing that surprised me most since i became addicted to this site is that most people who are supposed to be living in first world are poor as fk. very strange.


Hahaha same


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One of these days, i'm gonna have to sleep properly.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to see if it would be better to pay off my smallest student loan or buy a new laptop with my income tax money.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Trying to see if it would be better to pay off my smallest student loan or buy a new laptop with my income tax money.


Always pay off debt, unless you're one of those hoping some administration will write them all off.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> Always pay off debt, unless you're one of those hoping some administration will write them all off.


If I wait 15 more years it'll be written off but I want to pay it off. My mom stop paying the mortgage so we might only have a few months to stay here so might need my money idk. One day at a time. Been a rough year.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> If I wait 15 more years it'll be written off but I want to pay it off. My mom stop paying the mortgage so we might only have a few months to stay here so might need my money idk. One day at a time. Been a rough year.


Yeah. You're in a spot I can't fathom nor would I know what I'd do if I were in the same position.


----------



## BAH

Nanana


----------



## Kevin001

Need to fix our stopper tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## thinkstoomuch103

She finally brought the gawd damn screens..

It was weird, when i was texting with her, she showed her crusty butt.

When i finally decided i was done with the passive aggressive behavior? There she was blowing up my cell phone when rent was due.

I just didn't bother to answer.. obviously, she was lying the whole time, and made it look as though the screens were ready when it was time to collect that rent check.

As soon as money was involved - she probably would have brought the screens over here on foot.

Glad she's dropped them off, and is gone.. I don't want to see that crusty, droopy, bleary-eyed, witchy-poo face for a long, long time.

And yeah. . i fixed the door myself? But when it's time to leave? I'm taking it all down, and let them fix their own damn crap..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Now Uma Thurman..

How many more are coming out..

I wanted really bad to be in the modeling or show business...

After all the crap i went through just for the auditions, i realized, this was not me, and i wasn't willing to "do whatever it takes" to make it..

We had these motivational coaches/videos/classes, that sometimes used some of the models or actresses that 'made it' in the industry as spokespeople.. These videos/coaches taught us, "if you work hard, REALLY hard" - and never give up, you're going to make it!"

I look back at those motivational coaches/actresses/models and realize they worked HARD alright.. every last one of them were lying through their teeth. 

hell, they even got paid to make those videos.. and gawd only knows how many photographers, agents, directors, etc. they humped in order to even get THAT job.

The last go-see, (audition) i went to, i finally got fed up being passed around from photographers to talent agents, "escort" services, like i was a collection plate at church..

I walked away from it.. Never became famous, was told that i would never get a job after the last fiasco.. they were right.. I never got hired after that..

I still get chased by guys because of my looks/physique and i still do what i did when i was trying to make it in the industry. I set boundaries, and in some cases, i will fight/defend myself against stalkers, perps, as**holes.

Guys go nuts when it comes to beauty.. and the females don't help by standing by, envying, criticizing and tearing you apart so that they can feel good about themselves. 

I'm not poor, but i'm certainly not rich..

But you won't see me out there playing the victim and crying to the media, (after getting that big fat paycheck)..after walking right into a hotel, motel, male or female's homes, or in private places knowing full well what they wanted 

i signed my career death warrant when i walked away... 

sometimes i wish i hadn't, and there are times i'm glad it did..

But i know one thing was very certain.. the agent that i kicked in the balls had about 100 other beautiful women lined up ready to suck 'em after i walked out..

:lol


----------



## love is like a dream

*she:* i need someone, i need love.

*he*: hi :kiss::heart :heart 0

*she:* ugh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> *she:* i need someone, i need love.
> 
> *he*: hi :kiss::heart :heart 0
> 
> *she:* ugh


Damn. lol


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn. lol


haha


----------



## BAH

Cheesus Crust


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn. lol


i forgot to add "not you" after "ugh". 

yes she wants to be loved, but she wants to be loved by some sexy guy, not by that desperate nerd.

i bet that happened to every single girl on the planet.

however,

it's just cruel,yet natural.. sometimes how things work in life is just plain cruel.

also this quote. its crazy..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i forgot to add "not you" after "ugh".
> 
> yes she wants to be loved, but she wants to be loved by some sexy guy, not by that desperate nerd.
> 
> i bet that happened to every single girl on the planet.
> 
> however,
> 
> it's just cruel,yet natural.. sometimes how things work in life is just plain cruel.
> 
> also this quote. its crazy..


The not you part added to it makes more sense. :b

I'll take both. :grin2:

Yea, that is a crazy quote. :O


----------



## Kevin001

There is beauty in your brokenness.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The not you part added to it makes more sense. :b
> 
> I'll take both. :grin2:
> 
> Yea, that is a crazy quote. :O


lol you are very down to earth who treats everyone nicely in a kind way.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> lol you are very down to earth who treats everyone nicely in a kind way.


Haha, I'm no saint but as long as people are kind to me I'll be kind back. But I don't like mean people. Kindness is definitely attractive. :nerd:

That GIF of the purple hippo doing the weird spanking thing is one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen. I still bust out laughing when I look at it. Never gets old. :lol


----------



## BAH

70 percent


----------



## love is like a dream

what kind of weird creatures are we?


----------



## truant

This ad from Scandinavian Airlines System tickles me:


----------



## Kevin001

Site needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Post here


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> This ad from Scandinavian Airlines System tickles me:


So drag your depressed carcass to San Francisco and jump off the Golden Gate Bridge.

That's how I interpret it.


----------



## Crisigv

I must be so annoying.


----------



## silentstruggle

I asked her if she believed in love, and she smiled and said it was her most elaborate method of self-harm.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

drove hours to Colorado..

All the damn way across the border for marijuana edibles for my husband. 

The poor guy hasn't slept in over a week... that's a lot of "up" time for the both of us..

Get home and found out, i could have order the f***cking things on line on Amazon.com


----------



## love is like a dream

i noticed there's something nasty about the american culture among young men.

the most disgusting type of people you never want to deal with are the american angry virgins (males) who are obsessed with the alpha male/bragging about having a lot of sex, etc.. i see them insult people in youtube comments. ((they never say they are virgin, but i know they are.))

they comment in a very cruel way on people's looks.
they make fun of guys who can't be in a relationship,etc (although they themselves never been in a relationship), but they never admit.

they even make fun of disabled people.

it's always the angry american beta males -according to the language they come up with- it's always them who say the most disgusting/cruel comments ever on the internet.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Coincidence said:


> i noticed there's something nasty about the american culture among young men.
> 
> the most disgusting type of people you never want to deal with are the americans angry virgins (males) who are obsessed with the alpha male/bragging about having a lot of sex, etc.. i see them insult people in youtube comments. ((they never say they are virgin, but i know they are.))
> 
> they comment in a very cruel way on people's looks.
> they make fun of guys who can't be in a relationship,etc (although they themselves never been in a relationship), but they never admit.
> 
> they even make fun of disabled people.
> 
> it's always the angry american beta males -according to the language they come up with- it's always them who say the most disgusting/cruel comments ever on the internet.


yep..

and anonymity on the internet, is really bringing them out of the wood work..


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> So drag your depressed carcass to San Francisco and jump off the Golden Gate Bridge.


:lol


----------



## crimeclub

The only way to make Tomi Lahren speak truth is through heavy editing.


----------



## BAH

Ksksksksk


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

Yes this place is getting cleaned up a little .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That heat pillow you put in the microwave to warm before putting it on your shoulders is quite nice


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That was a good long walk in the cold. Not that cold really.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> In what way?


Troll/spam control


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to play basketball again. But have no hoop to throw it in. I used to play it a lot as a kid. :/


----------



## Great Expectations

^ Don't let that stop you. Buy a basketball and go to a park or school. Shooting hoops is a great stress reliever.


----------



## komorikun

Explosive diarrhea.


----------



## BAH

K


----------



## love is like a dream

i out of no where experienced 20-25 seconds of extreme joy for no reason. it felt like heaven, but couldn't keep it longer.

umm :heart


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

The best part about living by yourself? Nobody cares if you pick your nose. True story.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope its not raining tonight.


----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## crimeclub

komorikun said:


> Explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hope you're okay today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I wish Melania Trump would just cut the "I actually love this guy" act, grab Barron, and make a break for it...

Right out into the audience, man...


----------



## Crisigv

solutionx said:


> The best part about living by yourself? Nobody cares if you pick your nose. True story.


I don't live alone, and I still pick my nose, lol. No one cares.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Peoplekind" eh? What the hell is that about? What about the great freedom and right for me to keep my original dialect? This dialectism is out of control! To me this so called replacement, "peoplekind", is wrong. It's an offensive butchering of my dialect & it insults & pains my tongue just speaking it. Now then, Mr. Liberal Politique, what of my feelings?

Haha, seriously though, I'm a pretty liberal person on a lot of issues but sometimes the **** well intentioned people come up with...



solutionx said:


> The best part about living by yourself? Nobody cares if you pick your nose. True story.


Actually the best part is walking around in the nude regularly...lol


----------



## komorikun

Why do I occasionally hear flocks of birds honking at night? Ducks? Geese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> The best part about living by yourself? Nobody cares if you pick your nose.


 Unless you tell everyone. If you put it on a billboard beside a busy highway, someone is bound to care more than they probably should.


----------



## Kevin001

Why is transportation so expensive?


----------



## BAH

Blah


----------



## BAH

Need to make changes


----------



## crimeclub

I can't wait for Deadpool 2, I love Josh Brolin.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Just a scrape. Just pick yourself up and brush off the gravel.


----------



## BAH

Time and time again


----------



## Chevy396

"A coward dies a thousand deaths, a soldier dies but once."
"


----------



## Kevin001

Why does asking a girl's father for her hand in marriage or his blessing seem so scary? I'm not anywhere close to that but still lol....one day.


----------



## BAH




----------



## Chevy396

Raw salmon fresh out of the freezing river is the best food ever invented. Don't believe me, go **** with a bear. (that's what they eat)


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He's going to stop chemotherapy and start homeopathic medicine.

Right on Man!!

It's not going to be easy? but hell, it should be a breeze compared to rad/chemo..

Long journey, but you do have support!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I didn't hear back from her..

I hope she's okay..

I hope she didn't take the "hush" money..

and i hope she doesn't give up..


----------



## tea111red

Only YOU can prevent forest fires!


----------



## Pongowaffle

The last dozen times I saw her, she shown many bold signs that she despised me. This time I act like the past few times. I glanced at her, looked away and kept walking. Pretend I have never met her. Like she wanted me to. To my surprised she shouted my name, waved enthusiastically, sweet smile and all. -How have you been? We haven't talk for awhile? I tried coming to you the last few times to say hi, but I couldn't catch up to you! And I waited here for you to show up and you haven't.- Total bull****! I try hard to not roll my eyes lol.

So many mixed signals from her. I am going to guess whatever new social circle or romantic interest she had she decided to cut off from me for, it did not work out. Lol. Now I am her only social outlet once again. Walla! so now she is nice and friendly to me again. Until she finds a new more ideal social outlet. An ongoing social pattern for me. I am use to it. I feel ****ty for giving in and talking to her.



tea111red said:


> Only YOU can prevent forest fires!


I miss Smokey.


----------



## BAH

Bah bah


----------



## Chevy396

I've developed a pretty intense (but fun) way to delete PTSD from your nervous system in about a month, on your own without a therapist. It happens while you're sitting at your computer watching YouTube videos, smoking pot and taking kratom. There is an algorithm specific to each individual in the pattern of videos that you watch and what drugs you take at what time. I used it on myself and it pretty much cured my PTSD. I haven't had a flashback since.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Terrence Trenton D'arby..

Why would you ever envy Michael?

Justin Timberlake

Why did ever try to hurt Prince?

I don't understand it.. But if i were in those guy's shoes? I would have been jumping through hoops just to be in the same room with these icons.

And here they were sitting around, despising them.. they weren't even on their level..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Cosmic Love, by Kitaro..

I swear to gawd, if Kitaro would just walk past me without even looking my way, i'd be happier than a twister in a trailer park.

That man is "deep"!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Please, please please..

Don't take the $1K!

It's not enough money to compensate your for what that guy did to you.

Don't take it. You said you have PTSD from that situation...

You should be recompensed fully for it..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Inner Beauty can make people tremble..

And it can even render men impotent, and females powerless..

Don't ever believe for one minute that a guy or any one is "in charge" of you.. ever..

stay beautiful, inside and out.. No matter what they say..


----------



## BAH

Need to make a doc appt


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

There's a song called "Legends"

Jon Anderson and Tangerine Dream worked together and it was a movie soundtrack..

Every time i hear it, it sounds so ethereal..

Jon Anderson has a voice that can make you dance, as well as make a person feel almost transcended..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Time for that gawd damn egg white sandwich!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like how the delivery person just left my 150$ package of electronic gadgets on my balcony without even ringing my doorbell. He probably didn't even walk up the stairs and just tossed the whole thing through the air.

The employee of the month... I bet you never see his face hanged on the wall.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I need to study for my permit more. :/ However I'm still scared about it.


----------



## BAH

Fight fight fight


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strange day. Absolutely horrendous anxiety on public transit, but the gods granted me an empty docs office so I was in and out in 10 minutes. 

Then had a nice chat with some middle aged women at the X-ray clinic later on after the initial awkward wait after checking in. 

Then walking home a little gal called out to me so I asked what’s wrong and she said her dog ran off so I walked with her for a bit trying to help her find him but no dice, so walked her home & said if I came across the dog on my way home I’d come back with him. 

Then at home while thrashing to Fear Factory & making tea, my mom walks in looking at me like I’m mad, I look up & smile saying “hi” to which she replies angrily “why are you always going through my stuff?”.

Then due to my lack of eating much today(anxiety always messes up my appetite), I was in one of those manic/annoyed moods that can result once you’ve left the anxiety inducing scenarios but haven’t yet ate & was feeling and immense urge to tell off a friend I was chatting with on whatsapp


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## tea111red

Ring of Fire


----------



## Chevy396

One thing I've learned over and over in my life - never assume anything. Always investigate with an open mind.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Chevy396

If you drink enough whiskey and smoke enough weed, your true soul comes out on autopilot. This is the main thing I learned growing up associated with a Mexican gang.


----------



## Chevy396

What I used to smoke every day as a kid must have been indica, 'cause this "HOG" is giving me a flashback of the really good stuff. The stuff you bought from the Mexican gangs was the best, probably still is.


----------



## Chevy396

"I'm never alone, I'm alone all the time."


----------



## Chevy396

In the 90's rock stars used to get wasted on every drug known to man in order to play at their best. It seems like that kind of devotion to excellence has been abandoned.


----------



## Chevy396

I just realized that my whole life I've wanted to be a cyborg, and now I technically am. It's a weird feeling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I think I have that Bush CD somewhere, lol.


----------



## tea111red

Having to sit through that Justin Timberlake ad was painful.


----------



## tea111red

Little Things by Bush :yes


----------



## BAH

Beh


----------



## tea111red

Bee


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Feeling depressed and this song always seems to make me feel better -


----------



## Overdrive

:lol, oh boy....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

solutionx said:


> I just realized that my whole life I've wanted to be a cyborg, and now I technically am. It's a weird feeling.


Bush are great. Also I was posting something about cyborgs yesterday in another thread weird.


----------



## BAH

Foggy barrain


----------



## Blue Dino

I was gonna make a taco with leftover meats and veggies when I realize the bag of tortillas in my fridge expired on March 2017. The tortillas looked fine, no sign of mold or anything. But figure it just isn't worth the risk. Times like these is when I wish I still had housemates that I secretly dislike that loves to mooch my things behind my back. Because I would've probably get a new bag of the same exact tortillas and switch the bags. >


----------



## mt moyt

i should open a burrito shop. one of those pick your fillings restaurant. theres none in this country. It would be niche

edit: o ya im supposed to be leaving so nvm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the end of silence

I need to find some new hobbies


----------



## Chevy396

Yay, I just found a perfect seed in my bottle of HOG. Now I can start growing it myself, the best indica I have found for sleep and anxiety. Maybe cross it with Grand Daddy Purple. Mmm...


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> Bush are great. Also I was posting something about cyborgs yesterday in another thread weird.


Pers do you find Gavin Rossdale attractive, I don't mean do you recognize his conventionally attractive looks, I mean does he make your bits and pieces tingle like he does mine, Sixteen Stone era Gavin. I'm curious as to whether his God-like looks can cut through and reach even the Persy's of the world. You've got to admit, if Joel Osteen saw Rossdale back in '95 Osteen today would be opening his sermons in a skinny camo tank-top, pink combat boots, and wearing a whistle necklace around his neck.










edit: I don't think I drove my point home enough.. if Pope Francis saw 20-something Gavin Rossdale he'd convince Gav to become a priest and the Pope would demote himself down to an alter boy.

edit: Not offensive enough. The Pope would now be praying with a rosary made of anal beads.

There it is. Anyway what do you think?


----------



## Kevin001

Spent like $45 on skin products...better be legit.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

He's asleep..

for once, he's actually sleeping!

I made him drink that baking soda water gave him a lymphatic massage and for once, he's actually sleeping!! 

When the phone rang, he just said: "don't answer it, let it ring." and went back to sleep..

:yay


----------



## Chevy396

When I was growing up guys seemed to be grossed out by bi or lesbian girls. Now girlfriends being bi is kind of a preference for most guys. I've always been turned on by it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

solutionx said:


> I've always been turned on by it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just smiling a little bit more seems to make a difference. People might not talk to me much when I'm smiling but I do notice they'll say a comment or two. I don't constantly smile but I'm working on it. 

Also, I'm not sure but noticed a guy at work looking at me three different times today that I know of. But I noticed him looking around anyways. So, he was probably just looking around.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> Pers do you find Gavin Rossdale attractive, I don't mean do you recognize his conventionally attractive looks, I mean does he make your bits and pieces tingle like he does mine, Sixteen Stone era Gavin. I'm curious as to whether his God-like looks can cut through and reach even the Persy's of the world. You've got to admit, if Joel Osteen saw Rossdale back in '95 Osteen today would be opening his sermons in a skinny camo tank-top, pink combat boots, and wearing a whistle necklace around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I don't think I drove my point home enough.. if Pope Francis saw 20-something Gavin Rossdale he'd convince Gav to become a priest and the Pope would demote himself down to an alter boy.
> 
> edit: Not offensive enough. The Pope would now be praying with a rosary made of anal beads.
> 
> There it is. Anyway what do you think?


Hm I mean like you say he's conventionally attractive but I guess I'm not that attracted to him? He does get plus points for the long hair and he's kinda cute. My verdict on subjective attraction is I dunno. I tend to be very effected by things like clothing style/body language as well I think. But in general I'm the worst person to talk about people's attractiveness from a non-objective standpoint lol.


----------



## BAH

Kewl day at the beach todae


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Also, I'm not sure but noticed a guy at work looking at me three different times today that I know of. But I noticed him looking around anyways. So, he was probably just looking around.


i gave it a quick thought while i was lying in bed, and logged in to reply to this post.

it's possible that the guy at work who was looking at you ( no not just looking around) YES HE WAS LOOKING AT YOU. simply he was trying to be friendly, or maybe he has a crush on you. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## komorikun

Indoor swimming pools sure look creepy.


----------



## BAH

Wiggle wiggle


----------



## harrison

Puffy jackets really aren't very attractive.


----------



## Chevy396

My leg muscles are starting to show through my jeans a little bit. I've never experienced that before (although wearing tighter jeans does help). It feels good. I'm about half way to comic book superhero status. Another ten years?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i gave it a quick thought while i was lying in bed, and logged in to reply to this post.
> 
> it's possible that the guy at work who was looking at you ( no not just looking around) YES HE WAS LOOKING AT YOU. simply he was trying to be friendly, or maybe he has a crush on you.
> i hope this helps.


Thanks. That does help. He's a stocker and was cleaning shelves. He might've just been being friendly or not. I don't know. xD


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your song is not ours.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm an absolute loser. I suck. My life sucks.


----------



## Sassandclass

Kevin001 said:


> Spent like $45 on skin products...better be legit.


What products were they? Did they work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sassandclass said:


> What products were they? Did they work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For my accutane to fight dryness......they help .


----------



## Sassandclass

Kevin001 said:


> For my accutane to fight dryness......they help .


Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I could go a few more rounds with Mr Sandman


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Why am i STILL getting adult acne?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

At least I'm motivated for my workout. It's one of the few things that actually makes me feel better.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

For every woman that is "empowered" to fight back against the Rape Culture

There's a "Female in Power" to Protect the Rapists...


----------



## Kevin001

Paying $470 in taxes suck


----------



## BAH

Lala


----------



## CNikki

Don't judge a person until you have walked a mile in their shoes.


----------



## love is like a dream

i have just came across that post in missing absent thread about the member who passed away. it says 'Username removed', but i almost know who she is. well i'm sure. 
she was very innocent.. yes we never even talked, but i don't know why i'm feeling extreme sadness right now.


----------



## love is like a dream

i miss the 2011 internet when my username on here was: Freezing


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## akshayv

Hello it would be really good to hear some advice and talk to people who understand how it feels. I had recently been diagnosed with RA. I was on hydroxychlorquine but been recommended to be on Methotrexate. I had pain in my feet everyday with the mornings being the worse. but when I am wearing orthofeet's shoes, at that time I dont have pain in my feet


----------



## BackToThePast

Is it better to be hated or be surrounded by indifference?


----------



## leaf in the wind

Why do people think it's acceptable to get "black out drunk", and use that as an excuse to cheat or do stupid things?

When I hear an adult has gotten so drunk they have no control over themselves, I lose all respect for them.


----------



## Crisigv

You all want to be happy, fine. Just don't be happy around me anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> Why do people think it's acceptable to get "black out drunk", and use that as an excuse to cheat or do stupid things?
> 
> When I hear an adult has gotten so drunk they have no control over themselves, I lose all respect for them.


Same no excuse


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One of the girls at the store said hey to me at work today. She's nice.


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> Why do people think it's acceptable to get "black out drunk", and use that as an excuse to cheat or do stupid things?
> 
> When I hear an adult has gotten so drunk they have no control over themselves, I lose all respect for them.


Even if you black out you still have some control. I've had blackouts (where I don't remember several hours) and always got back home in one piece. Never forgot my purse anywhere. One time I puked in my roommate's car though and one time I had to go home at the beginning of the event by taxi since I was so out of it.

I don't know if you drink much but there is a fine line between being drunk enough to enjoy yourself and blacking out. For me, blackouts happen more often when someone else is paying for my drinks and/or if I have shots. Shots are very dangerous, so I try to avoid them. Pregaming also can be dangerous.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Binge eating sucks. I was doing so well too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s a good thing you cleared that up before tomorrow


----------



## Barakiel

I should start making posts more frequently again as a way to combat my laziness/lack of motivation, as strange as that may sound.


----------



## danibrittany

Understanding someone's suffering is the best gift you can give another person. Understanding is love's other name. If you don't understand, you can't love.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> Even if you black out you still have some control. I've had blackouts (where I don't remember several hours) and always got back home in one piece. Never forgot my purse anywhere. One time I puked in my roommate's car though and one time I had to go home at the beginning of the event by taxi since I was so out of it.
> 
> I don't know if you drink much but there is a fine line between being drunk enough to enjoy yourself and blacking out. For me, blackouts happen more often when someone else is paying for my drinks and/or if I have shots. Shots are very dangerous, so I try to avoid them. Pregaming also can be dangerous.


I can't tell if you're trying to defend drinking to the point of blacking out- Because what other people do is their own business, unless they're driving afterward or doing stupid things and using their drunkenness as a defense. Whether or not they cause harm, I still think it makes people look like imbeciles with no self-control.


----------



## Kevin001

Find it crazy when people try to justify their wrong doings.


----------



## Chevy396

Bodybuilding is really just engineering on a biological level. I think that's why I enjoy it.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


Nothing?

My random thought:

I just got a new corporate client for my social network marketing business. Now I don't have to go work for Google. Thank God.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jolene23

What to do, what to do?


----------



## BAH

It'll be just for a few minutes


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

She started another one of those:

Nobody has it worse than me threads again..

This time, under a different user name. She's changed her name about 4 times since she pm'd me.

But now, she's changed her tack.. Still the "whoa is me" underlying theme..

Is she a troll or something??


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ready to get paid Friday.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I could earn $100,000 a year just tending to plants.


----------



## BackToThePast

Diversify, diversify, diversify.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

KellyAnne Conway..

I swear she absolutely HATES her own gender..


----------



## Crisigv

I can't wait until all this Valentine's day crap is over.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am wondering if I should go to the gym Valentines evening. I am sure no one between the ages 18-45 will be there. They will be out on dates or spending time at home with significant others. Ones that are single will be hiding at home, or hanging out with their single friends. As a single person with no friends, what the heck am I going to do lol? The only people I can see out and about are probably going to be bored middle aged baby boomers or older people. That are still single. Or bored married for 30 years and up. I will be the only younger person out there out and about alone. That is not going to look good lol. I might just walk around in a ski mask. Or a Chucky mask lol.


----------



## BAH

Beh


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I nearly had a freak attack. I heard some small noise coming from near my front door. Unusual noise. Not like the noises the guys above me make. So I open my bedroom door and hear noises coming from the hallway closet. I just about **** myself. Turns out it was a plastic bag full of painkillers that was at the edge of a shelf. When I opened my bedroom door, several pills fell out of the bag onto the carpet. WTF. 

Weird that the zip-lock bag was open. Also odd that it was falling off the edge of the shelf.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> OMG. I nearly had a freak attack. I heard some small noise coming from near my front door. Unusual noise. Not like the noises the guys above me make. So I open my bedroom door and hear noises coming from the hallway closet. I just about **** myself. Turns out it was a plastic plastic bag full of painkillers that was at the edge of a shelf. When I opened my bedroom door, several pills fell out of the bag onto the carpet. WTF.
> 
> Weird that the zip-lock bag was open. Also odd that it was falling off the edge of the shelf.


Maybe a rodent living in your closet... :afr


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

I woke to the smell of an old ghost's cologne,
But I opened my eyes and I was all alone.
In a dream I killed them all one at a time,
But I woke unforgiven to this old paradigm.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get out more.


----------



## Crisigv

Happy Valentine's day my butt. I'm glad I'm working.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing that the President can in any way, shape, or form be linked to a pornstar & that half the populace of the country aren’t much bothered by it, what’s more, a section of the populace that is supposedly conservative/Christian...I suppose they just think that Clinton paved the way so it’s fair game for their side now, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Chevy396

Why don't they build a metal detector into all MRI machines that keep the MRI from turning on if the person has any metal parts in them? Seems like a simple way to prevent accidents if their medical records get screwed up.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Wheeee


----------



## BAH

A few hrs


----------



## BAH

The old timer sure likes to whine about everything...just cuz you've been on this forum for years doesn't mean u own it lolz


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** Purolator


----------



## Chevy396

Snowing like a mofo out there.


----------



## BAH

More walkin tomorrow


----------



## Blue Dino

So much bleak and hopeless crap to worry and stress about all of a sudden, as things suddenly took an unexpected turn. Or maybe it was expected and I was just suppressing and procrastinating.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle might sleep with a lady for money.....she might pay for him an apartment. Hey what ever floats his boat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Uncle might sleep with a lady for money.....she might pay for him an apartment. Hey what ever floats his boat.


Your uncle is a gigolo? :sus


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Your uncle is a gigolo? :sus


Lol

Desperate people sometimes do desperate things. He wants to move out and needs money lol. So hey might be his shot. I'm against stuff like this but hey I'm not judging.


----------



## Chevy396

I can't understand why anyone would want my mom in their lives willingly. She openly admits she'd rather not have any of us in her life, always has. My dad has to be as crazy and desperate as her to be around her on purpose.


----------



## BAH

Choo choo


----------



## Crisigv

I'm off for three days. I guess I'll just go rot in my room.


----------



## herk

gotta love when you get hit with a giant wave of anxiety when someone tries talkin to you, and you make **** real awkward and feel super embarassed and give yourself **** for it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I joined a plant forum. For once I feel a little bit at home. Ha....


----------



## Chevy396

The Last of The Mohicans.


----------



## BackToThePast

Bought a $40 recap. No keygrets.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need to die and be reborn into something new. This right here just isn't working out.


----------



## Chevy396

"I can do anything, but I can't do everything."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I decided to help an online friend with his homework so I watched the 1989 version of Batman. And I helped him pick six images and write how the lighting is in the pictures and stuff like that. So, as I got to the last one I picked a funny picture from the movie and started busting out laughing and he has to use the pictures for the homework. But I could use any image of my choosing. It was a comical day for me. And The Joker was really weird and creepy in that one. xD Life is so random sometimes.


----------



## komorikun

I hate vague comments and vague answers to questions. So boring.


----------



## BAH

Easy Peasy Lemon Sequeezy


----------



## Blue Dino

Lots of tough and stressful decisions to make. Worse is it's not just what I really want to do, but also have to stress about pleasing what others expect me to do, which most likely I know is the wrong decision. But if I make a decision I want and it isn't what they want and it doesn't work out, it is going to be held over my head for a long long time. I really hate when I do not get to have say with my own decisions without worrying about social backlash from others.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You know I'm depressed/anxious as hell when I don't even feel like fapping.


----------



## BAH

Lazy idiots in this house


----------



## Chevy396

I have my whole next month planned out. So much fun...

https://www.udemy.com/fsharp-lang/?src=sac&kw=f#


----------



## Chevy396

They took away my Adderall,
Now I can only write code in my head.


----------



## komorikun

I don't know why but I like that phrase doctors use when talking about certain birth defects or injuries:

*incompatible with life*

Like if a car accident victim's head was cut off it's an * injury incompatible with life*. Or if a fetus has anencephaly (little to no brain), it's a *birth defect incompatible with life*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anencephaly


----------



## BAH

Instantaneous


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but I like that phrase doctors use when talking about certain birth defects or injuries:
> 
> *incompatible with life*


 :lol

Incidentally, I saw that term for the first time either yesterday or within the last couple of days and I thought "WTF?". Seems like kind of an odd thing for a doctor to say.


----------



## Chevy396

Who would have thought the mall would be selling the most affordable kratom in town. I will be saving about $300/month by shopping there instead of the organic store. And I thought the organic store was a good deal.


----------



## BAH

W/e


----------



## funnynihilist

Babbling brook


----------



## Kevin001

Why do they have the tv so loud? Crazy


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister is watching 50 shades darker now.....she is 18 so she can do what she wants but just awkward. She skipped through the sex parts while I was in the kitchen but when I went back to the room she didn't just lowered the volume lol. So awkward though.


----------



## Chevy396

What kind of asinine tweet will Donald push out today for President's Day?


----------



## SofaKing

The older you get the more useless you feel. Life is pointless? Get to my age first.


----------



## Chevy396

I really want a pet cuttlefish!


----------



## BAH

Odd weather today


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Uhh, is knocking on the door too much work for delivery people now or what?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's this one woman at work that doesn't like me but all the others don't seem to mind me. It's like she's trying but failing to make me look stupid


----------



## IcedOver

Has anybody done anything with Ancestry.com, whether it's a family tree or the DNA test (or something similar with another site)? They're advertising a special with the DNA testing, and I'm wondering how it works if you just get that but not the family tree.


----------



## BAH

30 De grease


----------



## Vip3r

My internet has been acting weird. I bought a new router months ago and planned to change it today.
Well, my internet has been running faster than ever today. I swear electronics have a mind of their own. :lol


----------



## BAH

Frost Advisory


----------



## tea111red

Playdough


----------



## MadHatterAbi

I'm tired of constantly worrying and panicking over nothing. I sit and just shake in panic before going outside. It's tiresome...


----------



## BAH

Switch from night owl to early burd


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SofaKing

Lohikaarme said:


>


Truth


----------



## Lohikaarme

SofaKing said:


> Truth


----------



## BAH

Alarm didn't go off


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Someone make an interesting thread already. I'm bored.


----------



## Chevy396

My little baby is sprouting. Better be a girl or I'll force it to have sex with a girl of my choice then kill it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

It needs to snow here


----------



## jolene23

Cute.

http://www.curtiswiklund.com/blog/2012/02/all-the-drawings-of-jordin-and-me/


----------



## BAH

Welp

It seems that someone fell off a cliff and died at one of the beaches I went to..not surprising since the terrain is verry steep.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Amon said:


> Welp
> 
> It seems that someone fell off a cliff and died at one of the beaches I went to..not surprising since the terrain is verry steep.


:serious:


----------



## Crisigv

Oh my heart


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

If things with my lady friend go south, I know what I have to do:

Leave her and find someone else later on in life.


----------



## BAH

Alarm better go off


----------



## funnynihilist

Ding ding ding! Wake up!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

What did I just watch?


----------



## Kevin001

RIP Billy Graham


----------



## BAH

11:11, Quick! Make a wish


----------



## Kevin001

Might video my accutane journey.


----------



## BAH

7 more dayzzz


----------



## tea111red

Kenny Loggins.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin Bacon.


----------



## tea111red

Jon Hamm


----------



## komorikun

I don't understand why people put their bed up against windows. In winter you'll feel cold drafts coming from the window. Then in summer you got all that sunlight in your face. Plus it makes it harder to open and close the window.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish they'll see it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I hate it when people treat me like I don't exist. Really? Severing a professional relationship just because something went sour. Stupid ayn Rand rabid fanboy, you suck. Sorry, I'm more than pissed, esp if you think I'm not capable of keeping things professional. And pretending that I'm going to try to curry favor from you because we were "friends." Please stick Objectivism up your *** if you don't know how human emotions work. You may think you've figured everything out but you haven't figured out how not to be a dick in this situation.


----------



## BAH

No stuff


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't understand why people put their bed up against windows. In winter you'll feel cold drafts coming from the window. Then in summer you got all that sunlight in your face. Plus it makes it harder to open and close the window.


 I have the head of mine against the window. Well, not completely against it. I have two layers of thick curtains and a set of blinds (which are always closed) so I'm sure that (on top of the already good insulation of the windows) keeps a lot of the cold air out. Frankly, I don't notice it once I'm under the blankets. Sometimes I get up and it's in the 60s in here and I didn't know it until I crawled out of bed.

It wouldn't be my first choice. It's kind of out of necessity in my case. I have been trying for years (mostly unsuccessfully) to get the layout in this room to something that works. I really don't like my bed. It's really too big for this room but it's what I have. I ended up putting the bed in front of the window because the wall where the window is is basically useless for anything else. Well, I guess impractical is more like it. I really only have two and a half good stretches of wall in here.

I have one whole wall that is taken up with shelves and cabinets. My computer desk is also huge for this size room. I bought it in like 2002 or something when I had a bigger room and spent much less time in it. Now it just takes up a ton of room. The bed kind of has to be somewhere that gives me enough room at the desk and enough room to walk in all areas of the room. Wish I had a murphy bed or something. I hate looking at the damn thing too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


> Kevin Bacon.


 Whenever I hear/read his name or think about him the only thing I see in my mind is his nose.


----------



## Lohikaarme

"Regrets can eat at you like mosquitoes by the lake at dusk. They’re a kind of emotional debt owed to you — a kind that can’t be repaid, only written off. They’re demons that can’t be defeated, only outrun. Put simply, you want to barrel through life with as few of them as possible."


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Nikan Zouma from north Congo needs my help.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whenever I hear/read his name or think about him the only thing I see in my mind is his nose.


:lol Here's a Kevin Bacon made from bacon...


----------



## CNikki

You find yourself contemplating as to whether time warp exists when you realize that your own mother's more of a text junkie than you as a millennial are.


----------



## estse

I'm high on kites. I do the electric slide. Electric slime.

Goodbye, ride on you crazy diamond. The acquaintance of worms and dirt.


----------



## BAH

Wiggle wiggle


----------



## tea111red

These burns from this heating pad are starting to sting. I've been using the pad to keep me warm and to help me relax... have to cut down. :/


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Sometimes, I don't like my voice because I have a deep voice but then I realize Miley Cyrus has a deeper voice than mine but there's nothing wrong with her voice and she sings good in my opinion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> These burns from this heating pad are starting to sting. I've been using the pad to keep me warm and to help me relax... have to cut down. :/


 You have a different problem than the one I had when I tried that. My heating pad shuts itself off after a certain time. Which is a very nice, thoughtful and sensible feature. EXCEPT for the fact that it shuts itself off so quickly that it makes itself basically useless. Not only can you not use it to stay warm but it's more trouble than it's worth even for pain relief.

You could (perhaps) remedy this with the purchase of a timer so you can set it to cycle on and off at safe intervals. The problem is that it takes a fairly nice timer to do that and where I live that's about $15 bucks min.


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> You have a different problem than the one I had when I tried that. My heating pad shuts itself off after a certain time. Which is a very nice, thoughtful and sensible feature. EXCEPT for the fact that it shuts itself off so quickly that it makes itself basically useless. Not only can you not use it to stay warm but it's more trouble than it's worth even for pain relief.
> 
> You could (perhaps) remedy this with the purchase of a timer so you can set it to cycle on and off at safe intervals. The problem is that it takes a fairly nice timer to do that and where I live that's about $15 bucks min.


Well, I can adjust the temp to a lower setting, but it doesn't feel as good. :/ :stu


----------



## BAH

Stewpid weathur


----------



## Chevy396

Simplest way to get people to do what you want them to without having to pay them anything: Promise them they will be rewarded in the afterlife for obeying you. Why is this not illegal? Every other fraud/scam is.


----------



## BAH

Had too much sodium


----------



## BAH

Duck duck goose


----------



## coeur_brise

coeur_brise said:


> I hate it when people treat me like I don't exist. Really? Severing a professional relationship just because something went sour. Stupid ayn Rand rabid fanboy, you suck. Sorry, I'm more than pissed, esp if you think I'm not capable of keeping things professional. And pretending that I'm going to try to curry favor from you because we were "friends." Please stick Objectivism up your *** if you don't know how human emotions work. You may think you've figured everything out but you haven't figured out how not to be a dick in this situation.


Damn, I was so mad at my superior that day. Sorry manager, you can slowly take Objectivism out of your *** and set it on your desk because yay, I didn't get to see you today. Please never fume/dwell/become a hot pot of hatred on things, kids. It's really never all that healthy. Maybe I should just stop telling people to stick things up their ***. Well... that's a start.


----------



## coeur_brise

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol Here's a Kevin Bacon made from bacon...


It's so beautiful... :O


----------



## Chevy396

coeur_brise said:


> Damn, I was so mad at my superior that day. Sorry manager, you can slowly take Objectivism out of your *** and set it on your desk because yay, I didn't get to see you today. Please never fume/dwell/become a hot pot of hatred on things, kids. It's really never all that healthy. Maybe I should just stop telling people to stick things up their ***. Well... that's a start.


Just make sure to wash the Objectivism off with some bleach before you use it again. 0


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol Here's a Kevin Bacon made from bacon...


For some reason this makes me not want to eat bacon ever again.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Railguns are stupid

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Chevy396

geraltofrivia said:


> Railguns are stupid
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


I love railguns!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my grandma and aunt will be paying a visit tonight.


----------



## BAH

Chillay


----------



## BAH

Speech class starts next Saturdae...


----------



## BAH

Should sleep early more often = Better


----------



## Crisigv

It's almost like I never existed.


----------



## Chevy396

It's illegal to use chemical weapons even in war, but many of those chemicals can be found in cigarette smoke which tobacco companies push on you, as well as the actual smokers who blow the second hand smoke in your face exposing you to all those chemicals.

I used to be a smoker myself so I know how addictive it is. I had more trouble quitting cigarettes than cocaine and heroin. It becomes such an ingrained habit from smoking every hour of every day that it is similar to breathing, and when you aren't able to anymore you feel like you're suffocating.

Anyway, even though I used to smoke, I was always careful about not blowing the smoke at non-smokers. Some people just don't care though, and should get a fine at the very least. This is chemical warfare we're talking about, banned by the Geneva convention.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm not gonna mess around this week. Things will move forward.


----------



## Chevy396

I want one of those dogs who will alert you if they smell you have cancer.


----------



## Kevin001

I just hope it doesn't rain Friday morning.


----------



## llodell88

i need to stop eating so much


----------



## BAH

Tsk tsk


----------



## Kevin001

Someone asked just because I'm a Christian is my anxiety gone? Um no lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I think I'd like to get another cockatiel someday.


----------



## estse

That's funny. I don't feel like a ****head...?

Yeah, actually, I do.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I think I'd like to get another cockatiel someday.


I wonder if the cat will get along with the cockatiel, just like this -


----------



## BAH

It's time


----------



## Sassandclass

Being in love with a “f**k boy” will ruin your life. Fall for the nice guy instead. The one who doesn’t play games with your heart


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> Nothing?



* *














:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:



* *




Aha! You seem so sweet but really you are a little devil. ;P

Looking at it again I see that all the *e*'s were bolded. I guess I'm not that perceptive.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Chevy396

Feel like I got sucker punched in the gut twice in one day from being a member of this site. Good enough reason to leave for me. It is quite literally a madhouse.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> Feel like I got sucker punched in the gut twice in one day from being a member of this site. Good enough reason to leave for me. It is quite literally a madhouse.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Well, that sucks. :serious: It can be a madhouse on here. Some people on here are just trolls. I would just ignore em.

I was thinking about leaving the past few weeks myself, though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## BAH

Bah bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This banana is freaking unripe :bah

Also I'm pretty sure I bought 6. And I'm pretty sure I've eaten two of them. Yet there is 5 left in the fridge.
#bananaparadox


----------



## BAH

Ate like crap today...eugh


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I watched some really old footage last night from 1896-1929. I never thought to look at footage that old until last night when I saw it in my suggestions. Stuff like that intrigues me. It's way more interesting than just looking at a photo because it only gives you a glimpse of what that time was like. But in old footage, you can see everything. The way they talked, their mannerisms, the way they acted with one another, some of the things they did...It's just amazing in every way.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Sort by Date


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finally took my bike out for a long ride today. Went shopping for some things I needed and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Saw and liked this today


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

I think the key necklaces have different meanings. Could mean keys to heaven, could be key of grace, keys with positive messages to be worn then given to others that need it, etc.


----------



## BAH

Weather change for once


----------



## Lohikaarme

karenw said:


> Well it has to be said by me that is very tacky.


How so? It is just meant to raise awareness that having a mental illness can sometimes alienate and stigmatize people or even be used as a label. It's easy to forget your own humanity unless given treatment and support.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

karenw said:


> Well it has to be said by me that is very tacky.


You were Flowerbomb on the other site weren't you?


----------



## BAH

Trolol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

What the hell? I only set 7 books as my goodreads reading challenge this year and I'm already 1 book behind schedule.


----------



## jolene23




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

karenw said:


> I've no idea what your talking about tbh.


Course you do.

Meh.

Popping you on ignore.


----------



## love is like a dream

speaking of searching for happiness (forever)

compliments on her beauty is her only fix. she never gets enough, yet shes very insecure.
ironically, she loathes people who compliment her. she is also a sociopath.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still looking at old footage again. It's like hopping into a time machine. I would never want to live in those days but if I could go temporarily for two days, I'd do it. I like watching the earliest footage I can find. The earlier, the better. It would be cool if there was some from before the 1880s but filming didn't exist then. It was rare as hell in the 1880s. Could only find one from 1888 and it was a few seconds but that's still neat. I didn't think they had this much footage from the late 1890s to the early 1900s. I like watching the ones where they're doing fun activities like going to the fair and dancing, etc.


----------



## BAH

Speech class on Saturday is on my mind yo


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> omg i like the exact same thing too. the whole thing feels like a spiritual trip to the past.
> it's indeed very fun in creepy way to look at one of the first photos ever taken
> 
> 1838


Oh my gosh. I've seen that picture before. It's so interesting isn't it?


----------



## Pongowaffle

For others when one person reaches out to another person, the person finds it appealing. They appreciate it the person is reaching out to them. It shows they care. They will like them more. They will grow more fond of them This is the norm with people. 

When I reach out to people, the person will find it annoying. They rolled their eyes. They find it invasive. Harassive. They will regret they ever gave me their contact. Their dislike disdain for me will grow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I learned a thing or two from Charlie don't you know.


----------



## BAH

Certain ppl need their tongues removed


----------



## thomasjune

^ and their fingers need to be removed too so they won't be able to type and/or express themselves. Sounds like torture but fook them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH

Anyone want a Tidepod sandwich


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Speech class on Saturday is on my mind yo


If you get nervous just imagine everyone in the class is naked. That will give you a boner which will distract them from noticing any nervous behavior.


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Certain ppl need their tongues removed


If you want someone to stop talking, get a boner, that will distract them from talking.


----------



## Sus y

Scrub-Zero said:


> I learned a thing or two from Charlie don't you know.


What was it? :O I want to know.


----------



## Lohikaarme

karenw said:


> I just meant the scrawl on the arm not the awareness.


I honestly wouldn't have drawn that parallel until you brought it up. The IG acc I got it from is targeted exclusively towards mental health survivors though so I highly doubt they meant to portray what you seem to be implying. I think they just intended it as a visual simile for when you scrawl something on your wrist or palm as a reminder for yourself.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol I got some offers from Victoria's Secret in the mail. Thanks Victoria's Secret but no thanks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just spent 170$ worth of stuff for my bike on Amazon. Didn't think it would be that much and I still need new tires 
Either I buy them or I run my current ones to the ground, and they are almost there lol.


----------



## BAH

This ain't big enough for the two of us


----------



## crimeclub

Damn it sandwich, get in the kitchen and make me a woman.

:'(


----------



## funnynihilist

Smell my pit


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can get another set of 30 if I don't finish the first set first.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Damn it sandwich, get in the kitchen and make me a woman.
> 
> :'(


:lol


----------



## Crisigv

Not being singled out when you did a great job kind of sucks, but not being singled out because you didn't do a horrible job is almost as good.


----------



## BAH




----------



## GeomTech

Ob hoy... the takeover of the digital Luminoid-bots!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

> This forum requires that you wait *30 seconds* between posts. Please try again in *4 seconds.*


----------



## Ai

crimeclub said:


> If you get nervous just imagine everyone in the class is naked. That will give you a boner which will distract them from noticing any nervous behavior.


This seems like solid advice. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is just making awful decisions.


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## Scrub-Zero

How to build a life from the bottom of the pit?


----------



## crimeclub

Father John Misty's newest album is sooo good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My bike looks so new after a good thorough wash.

Those products I ordered worked like a charm.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## llodell88

tiredness=lazyness


----------



## BAH

Let it rain 4everrr


----------



## CNikki

If it ain't broke, don't fix it...so they say.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Heating pad. Yes.


----------



## BAH

Cold pad


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Sigh.. I understand now. It's all suddenly super clear to me. I have to triumph over the evil forces of Anti-Love..


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Oh noez


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Crisigv

I deserve better than being a depressed loser. Why can't I be like other people?


----------



## unsocial lego

February passed by so fast and it wasn't because it only has 28 days. At this rate the year will pass in a flash, I really need to make the most of my time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I deserve better than being a depressed loser.


I am sorry you feel that way about yourself.  :hug :squeeze


----------



## Sus y

I want to dress up, makeup and all that, odd, it's 1:51 am and I'm not going to go out, but I'm kind of craving to dress up or something, I haven't go out in the past week except to buy something once, not good.


----------



## crimeclub

-2017: Bernie Sanders proposes bill to make all public colleges and Universities tuition-free in America, annual cost: $47 Billion

*All Corporate News:* "Socialist Bernie Sanders clearly doesn't care about the national debt or deficit. How could we possibly pay for that? SOCIALIST!"

-2017: Increase to the annual military budget: $80 Billion

*All Corporate News:* "HEY FOLKS, NEW DETAILS ON RUSSIA-GATE!"

-2017: Bernie Sanders proposes 'Medicare For All' bill, cost over a 10 year period: $32 Trillion, all Americans covered for free, 0 deaths per year due to lack of health coverage.

*All Corporate News:* SOCIALIST Bernie Sanders who's a Socialist is promising free SOCIALIZED MEDICINE. How could we possibly pay for that? Is he also going to promise a free Unicorn for all as well? How could we possibly pay for that?"

-Our current healthcare system: Cost over a 10 year period: $49 Trillion, 29 million Americans without health insurance, around 40,000 deaths per year due to lack of health coverage.

*All Corporate News:* "Up next, did Bernie Sanders collude with Russia? We'll be speculating that for the next 30 minutes. I personally think he did." "Indeed, Dianne, he really is a Commie Jew f**k. Up next on the hour, the US just sold $110 Billion worth of military weapons to Saudi Arabia, so if you're currently in Yemen be sure to pack an umbrella because the indefinite forecast is cloudy with a chance of American funded genocide, we're among the most devastating terrorist nations in the history of human existence and Bernie Sanders is a Socialist."


----------



## BAH

An ok song


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think this person might be a troll after all.


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> I think this person might be a troll after all.


Who? :O Not me, look at my innocent face. >


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> Who? :O Not me, look at my innocent face. >


That's exactly what a troll would say.

(That cat is cute af tho)


----------



## Johnny Walker

Why did i wake up so late? I don't want to waste my spare time but i keep on doing it :/


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> No, of course, you aren't, you are the best of this site.
> 
> (That cat is cute af tho)


Well, then it's the cat, not me. :smile2: Let's blame the cat haha. 
ok. I changed the quote, shame on... the cat, not me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sus y said:


> Well, then it's the cat, not me. :smile2: Let's blame the cat haha.
> ok. I changed the quote, shame on... the cat, not me.


#banthatcat


----------



## Kilgore Trout

crimeclub said:


> -2017: Bernie Sanders proposes bill to make all public colleges and Universities tuition-free in America, annual cost: $47 Billion
> 
> *All Corporate News:* "Socialist Bernie Sanders clearly doesn't care about the national debt or deficit. How could we possibly pay for that? SOCIALIST!"
> 
> -2017: Increase to the annual military budget: $80 Billion
> 
> *All Corporate News:* "HEY FOLKS, NEW DETAILS ON RUSSIA-GATE!"
> 
> -2017: Bernie Sanders proposes 'Medicare For All' bill, cost over a 10 year period: $32 Trillion, all Americans covered for free, 0 deaths per year due to lack of health coverage.
> 
> *All Corporate News:* SOCIALIST Bernie Sanders who's a Socialist is promising free SOCIALIZED MEDICINE. How could we possibly pay for that? Is he also going to promise a free Unicorn for all as well? How could we possibly pay for that?"
> 
> -Our current healthcare system: Cost over a 10 year period: $49 Trillion, 29 million Americans without health insurance, around 40,000 deaths per year due to lack of health coverage.
> 
> *All Corporate News:* "Up next, did Bernie Sanders collude with Russia? We'll be speculating that for the next 30 minutes. I personally think he did." "Indeed, Dianne, he really is a Commie Jew f**k. Up next on the hour, the US just sold $110 Billion worth of military weapons to Saudi Arabia, so if you're currently in Yemen be sure to pack an umbrella because the indefinite forecast is cloudy with a chance of American funded genocide, we're among the most devastating terrorist nations in the history of human existence and Bernie Sanders is a Socialist."


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> #banthatcat



















:crying:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You put me in a difficult position with those pohtos @Sus y


----------



## Sus y

geraltofrivia said:


> You put me in a difficult position with those pohtos @Sus y


If not convinced yet:



















:laugh:


----------



## Barakiel

Trying to relearn how to skate with social anxiety + poor motor skills is tough ;(


----------



## BAH

Female version of ChronicallyChronic?


----------



## komorikun

Vacuumed the whole apartment today (first time in a month or two). Did 2 loads of laundry (2 weeks). Cleaned the bathroom (2 weeks). Shampooed/conditioned my hair. Took out the recycling. Haven't cooked my work lunches though yet. 

Exhausting. Just day-to-day existing is so tiring.


----------



## Sus y

@komorikun cleaning can be a difficult task for me, I was trying the past month to set a daily goal of cleaning so I don't have to do it all on Sundays as I normally do, but nope, I didn't make it a habit yet.


----------



## Crisigv

It's been a long time now that I don't have someone to talk to on a regular basis. They're usually from SAS. I guess I drive everyone away. Doesn't give me much hope to ever have any friends in person.


----------



## estse

Anxiety is rocketing through the roof. I need something.... or go something something.


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> It's been a long time now that I don't have someone to talk to on a regular basis. They're usually from SAS. I guess I drive everyone away. Doesn't give me much hope to ever have any friends in person.


omg be careful wishing for friends in real life they'll swallow your soul!


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> omg be careful wishing for friends in real life they'll swallow your soul!


Well, they seem to think I'll swallow theirs, because no one likes me.


----------



## Barakiel

Interesting how rumination and anxiety can work against a sleeping pill :troll


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## BAH

Randomly Random


----------



## llodell88

i just randomly saw a banner ad on this site even though i have ad block on


----------



## BAH

Get yo stuff together


----------



## Pongowaffle

I found out from my brother over the weekend that my sister has a PHD. She got it 6 years ago. He was shocked that I did not know. Apparently she had two parties gathering type celebrations. He must have forgotten that I did not attend. Because I was never invited it. Damn lol. That is depressing.


----------



## BAH

Earlyyy burrd


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still looking for a church home.


----------



## Barakiel

I wanna follow Hannibal Buress’ advice and start a noise band with someone.


----------



## BAH

In the near future


----------



## Blue Dino

My credit card bill is gonna be HUGE this month. Even worse is 80% of that is spent on others, as gifts or social "obligation" expenses. I really hate those.


----------



## Anatoles

I need to see annihilation


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Barakiel said:


> I wanna follow Hannibal Buress' advice and start a noise band with someone.


He said that? Interesting


----------



## Kevin001

Why in the world do we have the heat on?


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

Having my own bathroom would be Heaven


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Having my own bathroom would be Heaven


I dream about this pretty often, lol.


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I dream about this pretty often, lol.


Ikr hopefully if I do room with my uncle we'll each get a bathroom.....having your own bathroom makes you breath easier lol. Sucks when you have to get ready or use it and someone else is hogging it for like an hr.


----------



## love is like a dream

fapfapfap


----------



## love is like a dream

this girl in the first picture is pretty.


----------



## Sus y

TinyFlutter said:


> Me too! Sometimes I put on a dress and do my hair but I'm not exactly going anywhere special, simply running errands or going to the store. I don't think you need an excuse or special occasion. Btw your avatar is so cute :b I wish I wasn't allergic to cats.


Yes, it can feel good if you are in the proper mood for :smile2:, oh, I wish you weren't allergic to them too :b, your avatar is cute as well btw.


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm praying for your mom, Kevin :squeeze
> 
> I hope it works out! :squeeze I'm not fond of sharing bathrooms either, I try not to take forever, but my brother is often in there for a long time and not mindful whenever I have to use it or have to leave to go out too >.<


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## BAH

The usual


----------



## Chevy396

Self esteem Dash this **** is good

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I reach the only plane from a fifth of whiskey and a bag a kratom

Play I can never write great poetry. You know this. Why?






Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Humans don't belong in freezing climates. It's 2018 and we haven't figured that out yet. There is little hope.


----------



## BAH

Always break out in little bumps after I excessively sweat


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Sit and drink pennyroyal tea
Distill the life that's inside of me
I'm anemic royalty


----------



## BAH

Looking through my little nephew's YT playlist and find the "Smoke Weed Everyday " song Lulz


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to find a way to shuffle my budget to buy that guitar, I’ve got to


----------



## llodell88

the interesting thing about that selena gomez news that came out about her getting a new kidney, i thought it was fake news that that hacker guy put on my computer, then i was watching TMZ and they were like saying it was suspicious and looked like fake news too and it was weird how her best friend got her a kidney, because how easy is it to get a match for your kidney? it's not easy. Well I knew it was real after watching that at least.

just another thing done that's not funny. making a joke about a serious health condition that someone could die from and I'm not just talking about her.


----------



## estse

...marching through Georgia, and there stands R.E.M.


----------



## BAH

Takes 4evaa


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It doesn't make sense that my account stayed logged in all morning.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It doesn't make sense that my account stayed logged in all morning.


i'm sure 100% it's a site glitch/bug.

i remember once i told you about something similar that it could be something paranormal, and yeah i admit i felt really embarrassed/superficial afterwards. my whole post was just plain dumb and illogical.
such sites errors/glitches like that happen all the time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i'm sure 100% it's a site glitch/bug.
> 
> i remember once i told you about something similar that it could be something paranormal, and yeah i admit i felt really embarrassed/superficial afterwards. my whole post was just plain dumb and illogical.
> such sites errors/glitches like that happen all the time.


Lol xD Yea, I'm pretty sure it's a big glitch. This site has so many of them it's like it's stuck in the 90s. It's the only website I know of that has that many glitches. My account usually logs out after a certain amount of time, so this is a first.


----------



## BAH

Going back in time


----------



## caelle

My boi doesn't deserve prison. Poor thing I hope he makes it


----------



## llodell88

i can't read long texts

definitely the lexapro


----------



## Crisigv

I miss my birds.


----------



## komorikun

It's amazing. I watched a few documentaries/TV shows where they show a girl/young woman who is absolutely off her rocker. Then they do an update and say she had a kid. One was on that Hoarders show. Another was in a documentary about homeless youth in Louisiana. Both are bat****. Now I'm watching a documentary about homeless women in the UK. Same thing. Can you imagine someone absolutely off their rocker as your mother? Who is knocking up these women too?


----------



## Cascades

I wish I could find a travel buddy or something. I've got major cravings to just ... go ... somewhere, anywhere and explore (but with someone of course). The BF doesn't like travelling so it's either go solo or find a buddy who I'd be comfortable with. I'm really get sick of the routine life. Work 5 days a week, the usual restaurant once or twice a week and wasting alot of hours infront of the computer. I'm over it. Almost 28. What the **** have I done with my life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Egg burps are disgusting. Holding my breath everytime a burp comes out. xD


----------



## BAH

Ouchies


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## BAH

Saw a kyoot couple


----------



## forever in flux

Amon said:


> Saw a kyoot couple


amateur porn again?


----------



## Wren611

Got called a 'little ninja' today (by someone I see regularly in a local garden centre).

:nerd:


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> I wonder if my sister will get the arse on her wedding day lol. I wouldn't put money on it.


What does 'get the arse' mean? Anal sex?


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> No dear it means if the other halves family irritate her she will kick off.


lol oh right yeah, I get it. Never heard that expression before.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Egg burps are disgusting. Holding my breath everytime a burp comes out. xD


That is fundamentally impossible. ;P

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

forever in flux said:


> lol oh right yeah, I get it. Never heard that expression before.


lol

you never got the arse before mate ? I got the arse from my old man this morning, just because I finished his coco pops off.

I bet karenw has never got the arse before though, she seems to be as well behaved as they come.


----------



## forever in flux

SFC01 said:


> lol
> 
> you never got the arse before mate ? I got the arse from my old man this morning, just because I finished his coco pops off.
> 
> I bet karenw has never got the arse before though, she seems to be as well behaved as they come.


lol coco pops? You're a grown man ffs! I only eat shredded wheat, no sugar.

Oh yeah my father gives me the arse multiple times a day. It's sometimes amusing as he loses his sh!t over nothing all the time, but it does get tiredsome eventually.

Don't let @karenw 's 'butter wouldn't melt' facade deceive you. I've had to stop to replying to her PMs as I can't keep up, the things she comes out with would make a vvhore blush.


----------



## BAH

Laziness


----------



## SFC01

forever in flux said:


> lol coco pops? You're a grown man ffs!* I only eat shredded wheat,* no sugar.
> 
> Oh yeah my father gives me the arse multiple times a day. It's sometimes amusing as he loses his sh!t over nothing all the time, but it does get tiredsome eventually.
> 
> Don't let @*karenw* 's 'butter wouldn't melt' facade deceive you. I've had to stop to replying to her PMs as I can't keep up, the things she comes out with would make a vvhore blush.


Three I hope?

Shredded wheat is ok but I'd rather have a bowl of coco pops, there so tasty they even turn the milk brown..ooh I apologise I mean choclatey. I like frosties as well, they're great.

Have you tried Fruit and Fibre? They have apples, hazelnuts, bananas, raisins, coconuts, sultana's


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> That is fundamentally impossible. ;P
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Not if you're burping, though. :grin2:

I had them all yesterday through the morning and they went away while I was at work. I remember a few years back I started getting egg burps and they made me so nauseous that I puked. It happened a few times so I just thought it would be a good idea to hold my breath for a few seconds when I get them. I have a low tolerance for nausea. Even the slightest bit of nausea makes me want to just lay down and go to sleep. xD I don't really get nauseous that much but I went through a phase where it happened like 2 or 3 times a month for a whole year. Don't know why but I haven't been nauseous in months if not a year.


----------



## llodell88

what the heck is an ice cream roll. are they good?


----------



## BAH

Need to make an appt


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> lol
> 
> you never got the arse before mate ? I got the arse from my old man this morning, just because I finished his coco pops off.
> 
> I bet karenw has never got the arse before though, she seems to be as well behaved as they come.


I give myself the arse every night before bed.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> I guess you'll never know Mr Nasty!!


what are you talking about Mrs Strange ? Did you wet the bed or something this morning..

Was it because I posted lightheartedly on that marajuana thread, joking about the names of my kids? Remember the one, where you quite oddly said I was rude and showing my true colours?

Weren't we jokedly exchanging posts on the music thread last week? Which is why I posted the John McEnroe thing yesterday as I thought you knew I wasn't being serious? (Edit, you cannot be serious man  )

Post some proof if you think I`ve been nasty, otherwise, keep it buttoned.


----------



## forever in flux

karenw said:


> No-ones perfect.


I guess you've never heard of this guy...






Somebody we can all admire and look up to


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


>


You said I was rude and showing my true colours and called me nasty - do you remember that darling? its me SFC01, we got on well last week, remember that? Remember, you typed something and then pressed the send button and it disappeared and then reappeared ? Have a sit down and I`ll make you tea, now thats better eh.


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> I guess youve documented it. Filofax guy! Have you got the arse as its Mothers Day?


No I dont I`m afraid Fungirl, something about it made it stick in my mind though, maybe it was the complete irrelevance of the reply, and that it was uncalled for. Maybe its that I`m starting to get a little concerned for you.

If I have completely missed the joke, or your humour has gone straight over my head, then send me a sign, and I can join in with the fun.


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> What was it? Do u mean today?


yes thats right, its Sunday, remember? We watched that nice man on the TV this morning and sang along with him a little bit ?

It was last week.


----------



## SFC01

karenw said:


> I srsly dont know what you mean.


ok, lets start afresh - I`ll try not to crack any jokes when you are online. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> I give myself the arse every night before bed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I heard you can play up in the evenings, especially if you had too many sweets in the evening. So it's good to see you taking a responsible and firm approach to your unruly behaviour.

Keep giving that arse !!


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## BAH

Squash the beef


----------



## Chevy396

AP BIO is my new favorite show.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

I'm sometimes amazed what some liberal arts schools does to some people. It's too bad most professors have spent so little time in the real world and then send their little brain washed drones out into the real world all fudged up. And the drones paid for it too. Really quite disturbing.


----------



## 3stacks

llodell88 said:


> what the heck is an ice cream roll. are they good?


It's basically what is says it is lol rolled up ice cream. They taste great though


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## Kevin001

They haven't uploaded all day...crazy.


----------



## BAH

Dear Blank


----------



## Barakiel

My arm hurts from taking a fall skateboarding the other day, and now my fingers are sore from handboarding ;-;


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This one girl at work told me how mature I am and asked my age. She said she didn't think I was in my 30s. I thought it was a nice compliment because I am mature. It made my day. Then, she started another conversation with me and asked me if I was going to take a nap after work. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange

More snow. :bah


----------



## BAH

:bah


----------



## SocialVegan

Why do normal people assume that if you look good physically your life must be perfect?

It's not.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## Crisigv

I might go to Dollar Tree for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

More shovelling to be done tomorrow morning before we head out. Yay.


----------



## Barakiel

Career counseling makes me want to give up and go live like Diogenes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This is taking too long.

Also I need a girlfriend.


----------



## BAH

*Raises hand*


----------



## Kevin001

Reliable transportation is everything.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Reliable transportation is everything.


Well, if you move to try get an apartment less than 20 minutes walking distance to your job.

Walking is the most reliable form of transportation. Never have to worry about traffic/congestion, doesn't break down (well unless you break a leg), isn't late like buses, don't have to rely on anyone.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Well, if you move to try get an apartment less than 20 minutes walking distance to your job.
> 
> Walking is the most reliable form of transportation. Never have to worry about traffic/congestion, doesn't break down (well unless you break a leg), isn't late like buses, don't have to rely on anyone.


True but the elements like rain, heat, snow can be big issues. Coming to work sweaty or soaked is no good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ain’t never got enough money...


----------



## BAH

Rain rain pls stay


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this is too cute, as it made me. :crying:


----------



## Limmy

Thought about SAS today. So I came back to see whats good


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> True but the elements like rain, heat, snow can be big issues. Coming to work sweaty or soaked is no good.


So how far are you willing to walk?


----------



## Barakiel

I wanna invent skateboarding tricks just for the sake of giving them fun names. There are already things like the Strawberry Milkshake and Sigma flip (apparently there are a set of tricks named after each letter of the Greek alphabet?), so something like Milk Stout or Aleph-null wouldn’t sound too out of place, I don’t think.

Also I almost forgot there’s a Merin flip which sounds cool, I guess because pulling it off counts as an act of wizardry or something.


----------



## roxslide

Barakiel said:


> I wanna invent skateboarding tricks just for the sake of giving them fun names. You already have already things like the Strawberry Milkshake and Sigma flip (apparently there are tricks named after each letter of the Greek alphabet?), so something like Milk Stout or Aleph-null wouldn't be too out of place I don't think.
> 
> Also I almost forgot there's a Merin flip which sounds cool, I guess because it's an act of wizardry or something.


I vote for Milk Stout! Also it's really cool that you skateboard, I tried once and fell on my ***. Too scared to try again.


----------



## Barakiel

roxslide said:


> I vote for Milk Stout! Also it's really cool that you skateboard, I tried once and fell on my ***. Too scared to try again.


I'm actually just starting to get back into it after taking a bit of a hiatus (since middle school basically :blank) and at the moment mostly trying to get comfy riding the board around, so I still have a lot of fears to overcome myself. If skating's something that still interests you, then I hope you'll give it another try someday!


----------



## roxslide

Barakiel said:


> I'm actually just starting to get back into it after taking a bit of a hiatus (since middle school basically :blank) and at the moment mostly trying to get comfy riding the board around, so I still have a lot of fears to overcome myself. If skating's something that still interests you, then I hope you'll give it another try someday!


I like to snowboard but get frustrated that I can only do it once a year so I have been thinking about it!


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> So how far are you willing to walk?


In work clothes? Maybe like 5 mins lol


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> In work clothes? Maybe like 5 mins lol


Can you change clothes at work? So if you lived a 15 minute walk from work, you'd take a taxi/uber? I mean I know Louisiana is hot and humid but still...


----------



## Alpha Tauri

At least I have small things to look forward to


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Can you change clothes at work? So if you lived a 15 minute walk from work, you'd take a taxi/uber? I mean I know Louisiana is hot and humid but still...


No shower at work and my clothes would be wrinkled lol. I do live like 10-15 mins away.


----------



## BAH

Saw that status of yours 


Good riddance


----------



## Chevy396

The neighbors are ****ing so hard and loud I'm afraid the roof is gonna cave in.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Soo early


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the blog section is getting spammed up


----------



## komorikun

Holy crap, the blogs. Maybe it's a manic episode.


----------



## BAH

Missed it


----------



## BAH

Not yet


----------



## crimeclub

If I were more outgoing I’m pretty sure I'd be a total Socialist.

Like, I'd go to parties all the time and meet new people, and I really enjoy the times I get to spend socializing with friends.

Plus I think the proletariat should seize the means of production.


----------



## BAH

They looked like ded fish tbh


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am very dumb and very insane.


----------



## 3stacks

Why am I like this?!? ugh


----------



## Kevin001

Would be sweet if I could get a ride to my appointment instead of Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BAH

Went from 100 to 0


----------



## cinto

Amon said:


> Not yet





Amon said:


> They looked like ded fish tbh





Amon said:


> Went from 100 to 0


Lol, Real Random thoughts of the day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

RandAmon.


----------



## cinto

r A N d O M


----------



## Kevin001

Definitely need to cut back my time on here and other things.


----------



## love is like a dream

last thing you typedin google:
rasputin

in google images looking at his photos is making me uncomfortable


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> last thing you typedin google:
> rasputin
> 
> in google images looking at his photos is making me uncomfortable


omg :O


----------



## love is like a dream

lmao

young stalin had a nice haircut tho


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Listen to this from 3:08 onwards lol. What. It's even funnier because of the actress in the video with her hair.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn those extroverts.


----------



## llodell88

too many bad people in the world

cant seem to avoid it


----------



## Crisigv

I hope someone will really care about me someday.


----------



## Pongowaffle

All of my skinny slim pants are in the laundry. I have nothing to wear but the old baggy or bootcut jeans. As a 30 plus year old in the year 2018, wearing those I look very silly. In a bad way. Some coworkers are giving me funny looks for them. I walk around like it is the year 2000 lol.


----------



## firestar

Cat is handling the switch from an open litter box to a closed litter box much more easily than I thought. The flap door doesn't bother him at all. I should have bought one sooner.


----------



## BAH

Sour Sauce


----------



## love is like a dream

squats isn't for tomboy girls. it will not make a girl look like men, it will only make you "more feminine". everything you wear will look 10x times better.
if you are not intosports yes instead of crunches just squat even without weights at first. your stomach will look better, your butt will look better and yes it will in indirect way make your waist look smaller. even your mood 
dunno just move dont be lazy


----------



## BAH

*Accidentally Steps On Tail*


----------



## crimeclub

*accidentally steps on penis*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

*Accidentally they step on a hedgehog*


----------



## Kevin001

Church friend is going to huge church 2 hrs away, happy for her.


----------



## BAH

The fish ran away


----------



## EarthDominator

When you take a depression test and you score 43 out of the 40 points.


----------



## llodell88

I was just thinking about how my someone called dcf on my mother right on my 18th birthday and everyone laughed like it was a joke and i went along and laughed like it was a joke because everyone else did because that's what i did back then. i was wondering today if someone did that deliberately to send her a message. i dont think it's really funny anymore. i wouldn't be suprised if it was even a neighbor or the landlady even though she thinks it was her boyfriend's other girlfriend who did it. It could be lots of different people.

Then I thought I was better off going off with some guy I only talked to a couple times who told me he shot some guy because I was scared of staying here. Like that was preferable, that's how bad it was for me.

I wonder what people really think of her, like do they really think she is ok.


----------



## 3stacks

Oh god I shouldn't have done that, I'm a damn fool lol


----------



## BAH

The hokey pokey


----------



## SamanthaStrange

That's what it's all about.


----------



## Kevin001

Um........yeah


----------



## komorikun

I did my laundry last night, so that's good. I seem to be incapable of doing the laundry AND cooking on the same day. Too much work in one day. So I should be able to make this week's work lunches today. 

Just made 4 pieces of french toast for brunch. In an hour or so I will try to do something with the cauliflower and sweet potato that I bought over 10 days ago. Thinking of some sort of curry. I'd like to bake the cauliflower rather than steam it but I don't have any baking pans. I'm also a little afraid of the oven. I never use it. Always just use the stovetop.


----------



## llodell88

I still don't understand how that guy who hacked my computer could not be using something like this.

https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/07/18/audio-to-video-realistic-editing/


----------



## llodell88

I mean it looks like that technology exists and is being developed still by lots of companies like Adobe. I could see in a few years it being common but why does this guy have it? I guess because he's really good at hacking? Did he steal it? Does he have it for his job? Most likely seems like he stole it since he doesn't work for Adobe or any of the companies that should have access to the technology most likely. It's making me look bad though. I think it might be the number 1 thing that is making me look crazy to people.

https://www.sciencealert.com/adobe-...ice-app-lets-you-put-words-in-people-s-mouths

So it's been around for a couple of years at least just WHY would someone have it that isn't supposed to have it? Or maybe they are supposed to have it. I don't know this guy.

A guy who is really good at hacking and has an interest specifically in ai/robotics type of stuff...maybe he got it from his family. They're graphic designers?


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## funnynihilist

Bing!


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's not fair how perfectly beautiful her face looks. It's just not fair!


----------



## BAH

*Me When I Walk By A Smoking Area*


----------



## Lyyli

Amon said:


> *Me When I Walk By A Smoking Area*


Lol relatable


----------



## 629753

EarthDominator said:


> When you take a depression test and you score 43 out of the 40 points.


thanks for the laugh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

When eat nuts, one thinks they are nuts. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

But when looney, one needs a bin. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

But when sure, they need a cure. :sus :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

But when they are, they are seen by han solo. :sus :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Interesting. Fantastic. Exciting. Ecstatic. Extravagant. Tubular.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

But when interesting, they are fantastic to exciting to be estactic to be extravegant to finally be tubular. :sus :grin2:


----------



## love is like a dream

Random Thought Of The Day


love
beauty
blindness


if a blind person was able to love/experience romance, then physical beauty is a more sex than love thing.


also in my opinion kissing should be associated more with sex not love/romance. 
i have never understood the appeal of it in romantic movies. it's a part of the sex thing (unlike holding hands).


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> also in my opinion kissing should be associated more with sex not love/romance.
> i have never understood the appeal of it in romantic movies. it's a part of the sex thing (unlike holding hands).


it's not that i never look at dirty things, but kissing scenes in movies kind of makes me cringe for some unknown reason.


----------



## love is like a dream

i'm not exactly into this kind of beauty. i understand many pple find her attractive,though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Easter eggs, must resist. :grin2:


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Interesting. Fantastic. Exciting. Ecstatic. Extravagant. Tubular.


i remember once you said that the weather was very cold, so you put the puppy in the coat pocket, so he feels warm


----------



## love is like a dream

like, something like this: =)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> But when interesting, they are fantastic to exciting to be estactic to be extravegant to finally be tubular. :sus :grin2:


Then back to interesting again. 
@Coincidence :laugh: I don't have any puppies but if I did I'd keep them warm in a coat. I just wouldn't put them in one of those big pocketbooks, though. xD It looks weird to me. I guess as long as it's to keep them warm it's no big deal but putting them in a pocketbook for no reason would feel silly. I like animals but it's a responsibility.


----------



## BAH

Too quiet


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Then back to interesting again.
> 
> @Coincidence :laugh: I don't have any puppies but if I did I'd keep them warm in a coat. I just wouldn't put them in one of those big pocketbooks, though. xD It looks weird to me. I guess as long as it's to keep them warm it's no big deal but putting them in a pocketbook for no reason would feel silly. I like animals but it's a responsibility.


oh yes i completely agree with this, especially the "it's a responsibility" part that you mentioned at the end.  
sorry sometimes there are some things about the english language that i don't understand very well. =)


----------



## cinto

You can do whatever you want, just do it


----------



## Crisigv

I want to talk to people, but I never have anything to say or talk about. And then it seems like I don't want to talk.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I want to talk to people, but I never have anything to say or talk about. And then it seems like I don't want to talk.


:rub


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I didn’t always feel like I’m dissatisfying or disturbing people in some way when I interact with them


----------



## BAH

Loading...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Then back to interesting again. :b


Hehehehe, yeah. :sus :grin2:



Crisigv said:


> I want to talk to people, but I never have anything to say or talk about. And then it seems like I don't want to talk.


:hug

Subject in common. Or your cute cats. Coffee you buy, etc.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish I didn't always feel like I'm dissatisfying or disturbing people in some way when I interact with them


Nope.


----------



## Kevin001

If I do get a place this is what I'm looking for...

~ My own bathroom
~ Paying no more than $375 for my share of the rent
~ Next to a bus stop
~ Next to shopping outlets (walking distance)
~ Nice laundry room set up
~ 1st floor
~ Clubhouse with computers


----------



## crimeclub

This channel should have more subs.

Guy selling his ex-wife's stuff.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> If I do get a place this is what I'm looking for...
> 
> ~ My own bathroom
> ~ Paying no more than $375 for my share of the rent
> ~ Next to a bus stop
> ~ Next to shopping outlets (walking distance)
> ~ Nice laundry room set up
> ~ 1st floor
> ~ Clubhouse with computers


Why first floor? First floor- you're more likely to be robbed/broken into. Noisier too. Don't forget you have to pay for utilities too- electric, gas, internet, and maybe water.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Why first floor? First floor- you're more likely to be robbed/broken into. Noisier too. Don't forget you have to pay for utilities too- electric, gas, internet, and maybe water.


Easier to move stuff in and if people with disabilities want to visit and can't climb stairs . Yeah water is included for most places here.....electric and internet and maybe cable is not that bad price wise either.


----------



## funnynihilist

cinto said:


> You can do whatever you want, just do it


Can I flap my arms and fly away?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> oh yes i completely agree with this, especially the "it's a responsibility" part that you mentioned at the end.
> sorry sometimes there are some things about the english language that i don't understand very well. =)


It's no problem. :smile2:

Everyone at work has been asking me about my new job position. I wonder what that means. Everyone's been nice to me the past few weeks. It's definitely not a bad thing.


----------



## BAH

Daylight savings screwing it up


----------



## BAH

"Saw that u visited my profile. Don't visit my profile again. Thnx"


----------



## Barakiel

Tough decision between sleep and youtube..


----------



## llodell88

yesterday was my half birthday


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I find having access to the internet and TV makes it hard to really focus. I’d probably be better off overall if I had regular blackouts from access like happens in some poorer countries. It’s too easy to always just pick up my phone or use my laptop. If I lived alone I’d scrap the Cable TV and only have the slowest speed on offer for the net to reduce my use and force me to attend to other things


----------



## Kevin001

So many March birthdays.


----------



## funnynihilist

If you are not a lucky person the only way forward is to reduce your expectations to zero. Which is hard.


----------



## BAH

Don't feel good


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Don't feel good


Hope you feel better brotha :squeeze

(I hope that useless platitude and emoticon helps you feel better)


----------



## Johnny Walker

Im gonna eat those burgers for dinner


----------



## BAH

crimeclub said:


> Hope you feel better brotha :squeeze
> 
> (I hope that useless platitude and emoticon helps you feel better)


Thnx bby


----------



## Canadian Brotha

As much as I like Firefox I think I may have to make a permanent switch to Chrome, it just seems to run faster


----------



## love is like a dream

it's not that i can speak english myself, but everytime i hear people from england speaking, i feel like they are stuttering like.. they pause right after every word. as if a guy from US is trying to talk like a gay person.
i don't like the americans tho
see the commentary on this video?


----------



## love is like a dream

not reminding/teaching yourself to be thankful/grateful = no happiness since everything you get/achieve eventually becomes "meh the norm"


----------



## love is like a dream

im going to sleep (11 to 13 hours)  bye for now


----------



## Kevin001

Be grateful for what you have but don't worry so much, all of this will be meaningless when we die.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That's gay that I don't get a discount for anything at my job.


----------



## BAH

Wuuut


----------



## Jolese

It's really great when someone super smart expresses ideas you were already on page with because it makes you feel RIGHT. That's a RARE feeling. And then to hear it said with new examples or in a new way, it's like it just breathed new life into what feels like an "old" idea. But I couldn't have heard this guy talk before, I know I didn't. Deja Vu again? Or maybe I'm just tired.


----------



## BAH

Idk yet


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm getting really sick of your passive aggressiveness.


----------



## love is like a dream

Amon said:


> Wuuut


A centaur


----------



## love is like a dream

@Amon

or Anubis


----------



## love is like a dream

Amon said:


> Idk yet


a mermaid


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That the same model as my car is passing Porsches (including GT3 track spec versions), Evo's, etc at Spa -






Wow. :eek


----------



## BAH

Teehee


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know why I didn’t download VLC Player onto my iPhone ages ago, it’s so much easier to put movies/shows on it than the dumb TV or Movies app that comes on the damned thing. It’s amazing how the simplest takes are so complex or retarded on IOS often


----------



## llodell88

Everytime I go to the ER or hospital, it just decreases the likelihood of me showing up again. Really glad I cured my diabetes on my own. People who don't read and don't know that it does go away on it's own will accuse me of lying or being delusional. "Diabetes doesn't go away, you can only manage it." And I think people have that sort of thinking about a lot things when they shouldn't.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

MAybe I should just take a nap. For a few hours.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I hope someone will really care about me someday.


Oh man... same here.


----------



## funnynihilist

In need of an adventure


----------



## Blue Dino

I don't even remember the last time I took an after dinner nap. I guess that's kinda a good thing.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got my Mensa IQ test results back. 136. lolol now I've got something to show my professor that formally proves that I'm 'gifted'. I'd also love to shove it in the faces of the teachers who doubted me...


----------



## love is like a dream

post the cutest guy thread:

1-






2-

and i would say this one too:



Coincidence said:


> the guy with a bottle in his hand in this prank is cute =)


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Too much pasta.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That horchata had a funky aftertaste. :\ But I'm still gonna drink it all since he bought it for me.


----------



## Crisigv

SamanthaStrange said:


> Too much pasta.


Jealous


----------



## cinto

Not drunk enough for this site yet. Lol


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## komorikun

I wonder if people who are divorced hate the parts of their kids that are similar to their ex-spouse. "Just like your father..." "Just like your mother....."


----------



## komorikun

Saw another weirdo on the bus going to my medical appointment yesterday. Middle-aged white guy covered with tons of tattoos, even on his face and bald head. Huge plugs in his ears and a huge bull ring in his nose. He had a cute English bulldog with him though. He had the dog sit on the seat next to him, rather than on the floor. Then on the way back home, he got on the same bus with me again (different stop though). Weird coincidence.


----------



## crimeclub

What is this a paycheck for..ants!?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Saw another weirdo on the bus going to my medical appointment yesterday. Middle-aged white guy covered with tons of tattoos, even on his face and bald head. Huge plugs in his ears and a huge bull ring in his nose. He had a cute English bulldog with him though. He had the dog sit on the seat next to him, rather than on the floor. Then on the way back home, he got on the same bus with me again (different stop though). Weird coincidence.


Dogs are allowed on? :O

What if they crap all over the place or cause issues with the other guests? Eek.


----------



## Cascades

The struggle of staying at home watching my favourite Tv Show vs going out and potentially making friends, being social and actually enjoying myself.


----------



## Chevy396

Love is simply a trick that Evolved over thousands of years out of women's need to procreate.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

Life is like walking through a swamp except at the same time people expect you to act like you aint getting dirty


----------



## Chevy396

Haha, I just started Chromecasting YouTube to the neighbor's TV. It was an accidental, but I might mess with him a little since that can't be illegal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I don't remember if I already posted this or not, but last night, or the night before, I shoplifted some 5 hour energy. It felt great. I might do it again, but that's how you get caught. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

Cascades said:


> The struggle of staying at home watching my favourite Tv Show vs going out and potentially making friends, being social and actually enjoying myself.


This is a big part of my struggle, my meds help with my social anxiety a bit, but I'll always be shy, a homebody, and also a major introvert, staying at home is always very appealing to me, though loneliness is a big problem.



SolutionX said:


> Love is simply a trick that Evolved over thousands of years out of women's need to procreate.


Ah, a romantic.



SolutionX said:


> Haha, I just started Chromecasting YouTube to the neighbor's TV. It was an accidental, but I might mess with him a little since that can't be illegal.


No way someone such as yourself would do something illegal, that would be-



SolutionX said:


> I don't remember if I already posted this or not, but last night, or the night before, I shoplifted some 5 hour energy. It felt great. I might do it again, but that's how you get caught.


Oh, nevermind, carry on. :wink2:


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Dogs are allowed on? :O
> 
> What if they crap all over the place or cause issues with the other guests? Eek.


Looks like only service animals are allowed but of course everyone just brings their pets and the bus driver doesn't ask. Dogs aren't supposed to be on the seats either. I've seen little dogs on the seats before but never a big dog like that bulldog. Oh well, probably smell less than all drug addicted, schizophrenic homeless riding the bus.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> They're not incontinent lol


Might be. :laugh:



komorikun said:


> Looks like only service animals are allowed but of course everyone just brings their pets and the bus driver doesn't ask. Dogs aren't supposed to be on the seats either. I've seen little dogs on the seats before but never a big dog like that bulldog. Oh well, probably smell less than all drug addicted, schizophrenic homeless riding the bus.


I had no idea that pets could come on, eek. What if the animal tries to lick another guest meh so many issues.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Some dude at work was talking to me today and we started talking about hobbies and stuff then he asked me how old I am. I told him I just turned 25 a week ago and he asked if I did anything for my bday so I told him I did a couple things. He said a bday is just any other day and said when you get in your 20s you don't want to go out much. I was thinking how far off he is on that. More like your late 40s to early 50s. I hardly ever go anywhere and when I do, I enjoy it. So, nah. He's definitely far off on the age thing. That's so not true. But he's a nice person. I really wanted to tell him how untrue that is but didn't want him to think I meant it in a mean way or anything. But at least I talked some at work today. Also, it's crazy how I'm halfway to 50 years old now. I'm obviously still young but it's still crazy to think.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That Native American metalhead looks so damn good. :3


----------



## Chevy396

Pretty soon Uber will be run completely by AI cars. Or ran out of business by Google's version of Uber. They did steal all that data from Uber, so I give them a very short life expectancy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

This Pixel 2 XL is a work of art. Also the Google book I bought. Windows is dead.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BackToThePast

It's actually ****ing killing me that my insecurity is bloated enough that I can't post a simple thread asking for help on a personal issue, which is like the entire point of SAS lol. Gonna reevaluate what I've been doing here for the past 6 years.


----------



## love is like a dream

a library in China  :nerd:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tapatalk’s ads now automatically stop music from playing on my phone ever since the last update. It’s so annoying I almost want to pay for the ad free version


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I feel like I am hanging by a thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH

Oh Closed For A Week


----------



## harrison

Actually Ikea is pretty good.


----------



## Chevy396

I enjoy being an artist(graphic) just as well as writing code. What type of brain does that indicate?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing

"Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive a man insane. "


----------



## Chevy396

I find it kind of funny that so many people feel they can stare at you if you have sunglasses on. I can still see you, lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Why is the liquor store closed until Wednesday?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

It's way harder to die than our anxiety wants us to believe.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

It's starting to look like I am perfectly healthy and caused my stroke by snorting too much Adderall. Problem is I can't remember anything around that time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crimeclub

SolutionX said:


> It's starting to look like I am perfectly healthy and caused my stroke by snorting too much Adderall. Problem is I can't remember anything around that time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How many mg were you snorting


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> How many mg were you snorting


I had a month prescription of XR that I crushed and snorted in a week's time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard my boss the other day telling the dude I was working with to straighten up the food at the store and make it look nice and sexy. lol Hmm, okay.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I should just stay in my room. So Manny attractive girls outside. Makes me feel terrible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> I should just stay in my room. So Manny attractive girls outside. Makes me feel terrible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pornhub at the rescue, open those valves mate lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Pornhub at the rescue, open those valves mate lol.


It does not work anymore. I want the real thing.
Also I want love too not only sex.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend called me out of the blue...eek.


----------



## BAH

Ksksk


----------



## crimeclub

SolutionX said:


> I had a month prescription of XR that I crushed and snorted in a week's time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Damn, that will do it. There have been a few times where I was tempted to snort my adderall when I was desperate and running low back in college, during finals and stuff, but even though it makes it feel more potent it also shortens the length of the effect, which does me no good, I usually need the adderall working for around 6 hours or so, but maybe XR would fix that problem, either way I prefer IR.


----------



## 0589471

I feel like I should've gotten my sister more for her birthday. She liked everything she got but...i still feel like something is missing. she's always been the better gift planner/giver.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I hate windy days.


----------



## Kevin001

People will fail you simple fact.


----------



## Chevy396

I like how this new pixel book is a powerhouse and is the thinnest laptop on the market not even needing a cooling fan. Completely silent piece of engineering art. Like an electric car.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I feel like I should've gotten my sister more for her birthday. She liked everything she got but...i still feel like something is missing. she's always been the better gift planner/giver.


That's really sweet of you, but I bet she loved whatever you got because it was from her sister. I'm not really the best person to ask though since I haven't bought anyone a gift in years.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've been the same pathetic loser for the past 15 years. But in the last few years, one thing has changed. I no longer like being me. As bad as my life has been as an adult, I mostly liked being me. I miss that.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I heard my boss the other day telling the dude I was working with to straighten up the food at the store and make it look nice and sexy. lol Hmm, okay.


 i am really curious.. when you said your're now different from the person you used to be in high school. i wonder if you were talking about your personality?, like your personality changed, or it's because you grew, so people will find it difficult to recognize you ? i am really curious


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No matter how I spin it I truly feel like if I’m to make anything of my life that it’ll be done elsewhere, there’s nothing here but the weight of history and all its malcontents


----------



## BAH

0ink


----------



## Rains

Sick of hearing the following current slang: 

Lit
On fleek 
A G
Life goals / relationship goals
What is my life even 
salty
ship
savage
woke
bae
extra
fml

I remember when I read The Catcher in the Rye, I preferred their slang and that was set in like, the 1940s.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i am really curious.. when you said your're now different from the person you used to be in high school. i wonder if you were talking about your personality?, like your personality changed, or it's because you grew, so people will find it difficult to recognize you ? i am really curious


My appearance. :laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Drug use rule #1 - Never change your Google password. You won't remember it cause you were high, stupid.

Talking to myself here.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

One day I will die from sneezing. Pretty sure that's what'll get me. I've heard my dad have five minute sneezing fits that sounded like an elephant dying during sex. Luckily I haven't experienced that, but it might be in my future.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

It is the thrill of surviving something dangerous that calls to me in my dreams now. I believe my PTSD may be trying to make a comeback. As we all know, a big part of PTSD is addiction to adrenaline and risk.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is worried about my sister dating. Pretty much called me a name for no reason. Meeting the guy is a must I think, I would do that for my daughter. I would hope at 18 she would have a good head on her shoulder and for the most part I think my sister does but growing up with little faith you can't really tell. Dating is a big deal.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Kevin001 said:


> Mom is worried about my sister dating. Pretty much called me a name for no reason. Meeting the guy is a must I think, I would do that for my daughter. I would hope at 18 she would have a good head on her shoulder and for the most part I think my sister does but growing up with little faith you can't really tell. Dating is a big deal.


I am pretty sure "fait" is not required to pick good partners.


----------



## Chevy396

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am pretty sure "fait" is not required to pick good partners.


It is in some areas of the country. That and condoms. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Why is it only "damn son" and not "damn daughter"? I am a fan of it, just curious.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My appearance. :laugh:


yes, and i know the reason" which is" you grew taller,i know.
you once said that you grew taller.


----------



## BAH

*Looks At children's lunch menu*

K..so they have a choice of

"Chicken Potstickers w/not so fried rice"

"Cheese Pizza"

Or a 

"Revolution Hotdog" 

Ohkay


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> yes, and i know the reason" which is" you grew taller,i know.
> you once said that you grew taller.


Lol Yea, that too. Haven't seen anyone from my HS since I started working except for one other girl. I recognized her instantly but I don't know if she noticed me. I didn't hardly ever talk in HS. xD


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> Damn, that will do it. There have been a few times where I was tempted to snort my adderall when I was desperate and running low back in college, during finals and stuff, but even though it makes it feel more potent it also shortens the length of the effect, which does me no good, I usually need the adderall working for around 6 hours or so, but maybe XR would fix that problem, either way I prefer IR.


Once you crush it up it's no longer XR, but I did figure something out. I don't think it could have been the cause, because I know for a fact that I used the entire bottle. That means it would have had to have been the last line that caused it, and that doesn't sound statistically likely.

I also remember going to sleep the night of the stroke, cause I woke up with the worst headache of my life and a fractured spine and had to army crawl to the kitchen to call 911. I will never forget that. Or being moved around in the hospital for tests on barely any morphine.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Finally someone who isn't a guy responded to my rental ad. Two girls and they are bffs it seems like. They both seem nice. The brunette girl comes off as passive and timid. But the blonde girl comes off as a bit of a bossy pushy type. I could really use some housemates right now. My fear is, if they are friends, they could gang up on me and take over. The blonde seems like she could be a scandalous gossipy type. The brunette seems like a follower type. They both seems like they are party type girls. They also have a yelpy chihuahua and he kinda went nuts on my dog. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I’d dated when I was younger, gals my age don’t have the time or patience for all the learning curves I missed


----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Kevin001

Keurig is dripping a lot after use. Will try to clean it later.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Keurig is dripping a lot after use. Will try to clean it later.


It's a terrible coffee maker. My sister and brother both bought one and they're broken already. No coffee machine should need an on standby mechanic for you to enjoy a nice cup in the morning.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's a terrible coffee maker. My sister and brother both bought one and they're broken already. No coffee machine should need an on standby mechanic for you to enjoy a nice cup in the morning.


eek! Hopefully I can fix it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what pure tobacco is like, the kind Native Americans use traditionally as opposed to the mass produced poison on every corner


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just read a cringy post of mine.


----------



## love is like a dream

iggy is like: "damn it sure feels like sht sitting here watching. fk everybody is more talented than me xD


----------



## love is like a dream

i love sia/rihanna's voice , "both seem like they are singing with a dick in their mouths.
but i don't like adele's voice


----------



## cmed

I'm getting a dog this weekend and I'm more excited about it than I thought I would be. The week usually flies by, but this one is dragging.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Super is over. I wonder where they can go after that?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wore mascara at work today and noticed that three men said hey to me but they were all like over 60. Guys in the 20s-40s age range never approach me. Those men that said hey were just being friendly I'm sure. Why would anyone approach me while I'm working anyways? I'm just focusing on my job these days. That's all I need to worry about. I'm clueless to how things work. It feels kind of awkward wearing any kind of makeup cause only like three girls at work wear makeup and a lot of girls work there so I dunno. I feel silly but not really. It's just mascara. Part of the reason why I decided to wear it is cause I've been talking a little more at work and feel a bit more confident wearing mascara and I simply like the way it looks. It's my favorite type of makeup. Maybe it's my anxiety but I feel like a couple people were looking at me weird because I was wearing it. I need to stop. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Some dude at work was talking to me today and we started talking about hobbies and stuff then he asked me how old I am. I told him I just turned 25 a week ago and he asked if I did anything for my bday so I told him I did a couple things. He said a bday is just any other day and said when you get in your 20s you don't want to go out much. I was thinking how far off he is on that. More like your late 40s to early 50s. I hardly ever go anywhere and when I do, I enjoy it. So, nah. He's definitely far off on the age thing. That's so not true. But he's a nice person. I really wanted to tell him how untrue that is but didn't want him to think I meant it in a mean way or anything. But at least I talked some at work today. Also, it's crazy how I'm halfway to 50 years old now. I'm obviously still young but it's still crazy to think.


 Maybe he wanted you to say that you like to go out so he could kind of ease into asking you out. :smile2:


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder what pure tobacco is like, the kind Native Americans use traditionally as opposed to the mass produced poison on every corner


There is a brand of that in the US. Organic and grown by native Americans I believe. No additives. Probably far less likely to cause cancer, but still not worth the risk.

https://www.americanspirit.com

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades

Was told there wasnt anything planned for Easter so there'd be no family social get togethers. Dunno why I stupidly believed that this year - of course there always is! And I've got new people to meet so it makes it worse. Everyone has all met each other and been hanging out so I'm kinda the new comer. Nothing ruins my day than a social get together I cant get out of being sprung on me at the last minute. Think I'll just get absolutely plastered till Sunday to kill this bad mood and anxiety I got now. **** Easter.

Rant over.


----------



## tea111red

what a coincidence to see Coincidence's post where he's posted a lot of books after thinking I need to keep reading this book and get to getting through this big pile of books.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> what a coincidence to see Coincidence's post where he's posted a lot of books after thinking I need to keep reading this book and get to getting through this big pile of books.


Maybe he's actually just your other split personality you aren't aware of.


----------



## tea111red

:sus
wtf?


----------



## crimeclub

I looove her vocals, Phantogram is such a good band.


----------



## BeeCharmer

Cascades said:


> Was told there wasnt anything planned for Easter so there'd be no family social get togethers. Dunno why I stupidly believed that this year - of course there always is! And I've got new people to meet so it makes it worse. Everyone has all met each other and been hanging out so I'm kinda the new comer. Nothing ruins my day than a social get together I cant get out of being sprung on me at the last minute. Think I'll just get absolutely plastered till Sunday to kill this bad mood and anxiety I got now. **** Easter.
> 
> Rant over.


That is interesting reading someone expressing thoughts on the opposite side of what I've been thinking about this Easter.
I am so lonely at the moment I would love a family get together for Easter to go to.

My loneliness is outweighing my fear of social gatherings this Easter, and I wish my family were not splintered and estranged now. 
It feels so weird to long for the past when, like you, I could not get out of frequent family gatherings.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Canadian Brotha

There is no person on this planet that I actually feel comfortable being around


----------



## 0589471

crimeclub said:


> I looove her vocals, Phantogram is such a good band.


omg I love Phantogram!! I have a few of their albums in my library. I don't know anyone who likes them either, it's a shame. That song is mesmerizing  she's got amazing vocals.


----------



## crimeclub

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg I love Phantogram!! I have a few of their albums in my library. I don't know anyone who likes them either, it's a shame. That song is mesmerizing  she's got amazing vocals.


I got their first album back in the day, but I quickly lost track of them, but just recently I noticed they have a couple more albums and I've been listening to them non-stop.


----------



## Chevy396

This electric lemonade sativa would be good with a bottle of blue moon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

:lol :haha



Canadian Brotha said:


> There is no person on this planet that I actually feel comfortable being around


 :rub


----------



## Cascades

BeeCharmer said:


> That is interesting reading someone expressing thoughts on the opposite side of what I've been thinking about this Easter.
> I am so lonely at the moment I would love a family get together for Easter to go to.
> 
> My loneliness is outweighing my fear of social gatherings this Easter, and I wish my family were not splintered and estranged now.
> It feels so weird to long for the past when, like you, I could not get out of frequent family gatherings.


I struggle with the before of events. Usually every Easter I go and it ends up being not bad at all, sometimes I've even enjoyed myself and my mood has lifted. Sorry to hear that about your family, mines the same, I don't spend holidays with my own family. It's such a shame. Hope things work out within your family in the future


----------



## BAH

Idk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe he wanted you to say that you like to go out so he could kind of ease into asking you out. :smile2:


Hmm, maybe. He kept saying how he likes that I like this and stuff so maybe he was getting to know me for that.

He said he's three years younger than me and said he went to my HS after he asked what school I went to. He's old enough that he would have been at school when I was still there. And I live an hour away from my old school. Small world. :O


----------



## Kevin001

Why was it locked not moved? Hmm


----------



## unemployment simulator

still massively confused over my testosterone levels. I cannot say for sure they are low, but its like the more I read about uk diagnosis for trt the more I think that the nhs is telling me lies to prevent me from getting trt. I have sort of accepted that I won't get on the nhs and that I will need take matters into my own hands if I want treatment. but for now I need to determine whether them telling me my levels are very good and on the upper limit of what is ok, is right?


----------



## love is like a dream

Amon said:


> Idk


what slender man is


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SolutionX said:


> There is a brand of that in the US. Organic and grown by native Americans I believe. No additives. Probably far less likely to cause cancer, but still not worth the risk.
> 
> https://www.americanspirit.com


Thanks for the link. I'm not looking to form a habit, more interested in just trying it and the original culture behind tobacco before it was co-opted to make a bunch of guys in suits rich


----------



## BAH

Darrk


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## BeeCharmer

Cascades said:


> I struggle with the before of events. Usually every Easter I go and it ends up being not bad at all, sometimes I've even enjoyed myself and my mood has lifted. Sorry to hear that about your family, mines the same, I don't spend holidays with my own family. It's such a shame. Hope things work out within your family in the future


Ah yes, the dreaded anticipation before an event. Thinking of all the things that can possibly go wrong when you eventually get there. :afr 
I struggle with that too, and usually end up with a bad headache the day before. Sorry to hear that your own family is not the family that you get to spend the holidays with.

It is pretty scary that some people have the spectacular ability to lie so convincingly. :twisted


----------



## Lyyli

It's alright. I'm used to being an outcast.


----------



## Chevy396

There are multiple mathematical algorithms that say I shouldn't be alive still. So what's next?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

When i watch documentaries about World War 2 i always cry when Germany starts losing the war.


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> When i watch documentaries about World War 2 i always cry when Germany starts losing the war.


I know, sweetheart.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

That didn't last long


----------



## funnynihilist

Another weekend...


----------



## love is like a dream

everytime i come across one of his quotes i feel like,, "perhaps' if you were close enough to a guy like einstein, you would see that he was no thing but an ordinary person with average intelligence,(if not naive).
i guess he was a genius only at what he was known for.


----------



## love is like a dream

some women genetically seem to store extra fat in butt/thighs, but their waist doesn't look fuked


----------



## tea111red

I get a lot more tired talking about past experiences and expressing myself than I used to... worrying because obviously you have to communicate to make connections w/ people. 

It's like I'm headed towards becoming a mute? 

I'm becoming even more screwed in life.


----------



## BAH

The future ain't lookin so gud


----------



## tea111red

tea111red said:


> I get a lot more tired talking about past experiences and expressing myself than I used to... worrying because obviously you have to communicate to make connections w/ people.
> 
> It's like I'm headed towards becoming a mute?
> 
> I'm becoming even more screwed in life.


Could be low dopamine...maybe I won't be more screwed if I can somehow increase my dopamine levels? From what I've read, I guess a high protein diet can help? :stu


----------



## Marko3

tea111red said:


> Could be low dopamine...maybe I won't be more screwed if I can somehow increase my dopamine levels? From what I've read, I guess a high protein diet can help? :stu


I know you have searched the net probably, but just in case: https://helloendless.com/10-ways-to-increase-dopamine-to-boost-your-productivity/

Eat well, live well... hopefully it helps


----------



## tea111red

Marko3 said:


> I know you have searched the net probably, but just in case: https://helloendless.com/10-ways-to-increase-dopamine-to-boost-your-productivity/
> 
> Eat well, live well... hopefully it helps


Hey, thank you for the link!  It looks like it has a lot of good info. I'll be reading it more in depth, for sure.


----------



## karenw

^ Print it if you have access to a printer


----------



## V1bzz

boomshakalacka


----------



## V1bzz

JUst off to the shop gurning like a mo fo....need to get some chuggies!!


----------



## coeur_brise

Coincidence said:


>












I kid.. I kid. Hard to find actual documented quotes but I generally like every quote attributed to Einstein. He was really good at thinking outside the box. :laugh:


----------



## love is like a dream

coeur_brise said:


> I kid.. I kid. Hard to find actual documented quotes but I generally like every quote attributed to Einstein. He was really good at thinking outside the box. :laugh:


i love him. i think he is cute 










he is the greatest ever.


----------



## BAH

Internet is slowww


----------



## funnynihilist

So many strange dreams


----------



## BAH

A bit odd looking at a recently deceased persons FB page


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hope no one plays any stupid April Fools pranks tomorrow on me.


----------



## komorikun

I think he does need a spanking.


----------



## Wanderlust26

She looks waaay better without makeup in my opinion.


----------



## BAH

Sheep go bah bah bah


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## crimeclub

Wanderlust26 said:


> She looks waaay better without makeup in my opinion.


I agree, Christina doesn't need the make.


----------



## tea111red

It smelled like urine outside when it rained the other week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Looks to be another sleepless night.


----------



## tea111red

Oh...I guess that smell is the smell of the creosote bush?


----------



## Wanderlust26

crimeclub said:


> I agree, Christina doesn't need the make.


Who is this Christina and where is her picture....


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

Do you dream big enough? It's the only way to prevent regret.


----------



## komorikun

Last night I drank 2/3 of a bottle of rosé wine by myself. Had a nice conversation with my sister on the phone. 

I didn't leave the house today. Only did the laundry (I'm trying to do it every 2 weeks) and made french toast. 

Tried out my new electric toothbrush for the first time even though I bought it over 3 months ago. Wasn't too bad but going to take a while to learn how to use it the right way. Sure makes you drool a lot.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Death by chocolate....


----------



## funnynihilist

wanderlust26 said:


> death by chocolate....


chalklate is lifes!


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> chalklate is lifes!


I agree but it's also out to kill me. It made me eat 3 bars today....


----------



## BAH

Todae


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> I agree but it's also out to kill me. It made me eat 3 bars today....


Its evolly delicious!


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> Its evolly delicious!


Yes indeed!


----------



## crimeclub

Wanderlust26 said:


> Who is this Christina and where is her picture....


Apparently _you_ were talking about the wrong girl, because I was talking about Christina Aguilera. Obviously..


----------



## Wanderlust26

crimeclub said:


> Apparently _you_ were talking about the wrong girl, because I was talking about Christina Aguilera. Obviously..


Ok? I didn't mention any name. I was talking to myself.


----------



## crimeclub

Wanderlust26 said:


> Ok? I didn't mention any name. I was talking to myself.


Well next time maybe you should talk to yourself about the exact same thing I happen to be thinking about and then this won't happen again.


----------



## Wanderlust26

crimeclub said:


> Well next time maybe you should talk to yourself about the exact same thing I happen to be thinking about and then this won't happen again.


OR maybe you should learn to read minds or something like that.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## love is like a dream

does anyone know why it says:Username removed in that post in the Missing...Lurking...Absent thread? 
it isn't that i couldn't figure out .. im just wondering why


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> does anyone know why it says:Username removed in that post in the Missing...Lurking...Absent thread?
> it isn't that i couldn't figure out .. im just wondering why


We're not supposed to mention or quote a permanently banned member or one that passed away, in that case.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This ****ing place


----------



## Crisigv

What's the point in feelings?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I love Gin Wigmore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wanderlust26 said:


> crimeclub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Christina doesn't need the make.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this Christina and where is her picture....
Click to expand...

Uh oh someone has groupies now lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sorry Nona, you won't be meeting my girl friend before you die. She is moving away soon. Please stop asking me about her.

I know you are 92 and all, but still. This is getting beyond tiring.


----------



## Chevy396

Math rules everything around me, blocka' blocka' chains y'all.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't know she meant live....eek.


----------



## BAH

5 Cents


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guess it's going to be busy at work next week for the Masters. Probably not much busier, though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> What's the point in feelings?


&#128542; :hug


----------



## love is like a dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> We're not supposed to mention or quote a permanently banned member or one that passed away, in that case.


yeah glad you explained so i wont talk about that again. 
im not even sure if they noticed my existence, however, it rarely happens,.. as if some people's smile tend to leave an imprint on your soul


----------



## BAH

Loading


----------



## BAH

Gotta wake up in a few hrs


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Amon said:


> Gotta wake up in a few hrs











Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maintaining a chinstrap beard is so much work & mine keeps getting thinner & thinner cause I keep ****ing up but still don't want a clean shave, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Thursday is going to be rough.


----------



## gnomealone

Posting here is the closest I'm going to get to praying. Gotta remind myself not to knock other peoples therapy.


----------



## llodell88

i wonder how confident i'm supposed to be and what i'm supposed to be confident about


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Time to curl up fetal and begin lamenting life


----------



## Chevy396

Lines of this pixelbook are very moving, or actually they are unmoving, and that's what makes them so moving, if that makes sense.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catcharay

I hate how you when you want to get inspired on Pinterest but then they make you log in before that happens

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The woman at work a few days ago asked me if someone told me to wear mascara. I just told her I felt like it because I did. Lmao She thought I went to a party. That's pretty funny.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wasnt as hard and they said it was.


----------



## SofaKing

Scrub-Zero said:


> Wasnt as hard and they said it was.


That's what she said. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Chevy396

It is a common thing for a girl to get mad if her best friend sleeps with her dad. I've seen this everywhere, but never really understood it from a social perspective. Why does it upset them so much? If my friend slept with my dad, or mom I would think they were weird, but not really get mad. *shrug*

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Doom


----------



## Wanderlust26

You're going to get what's coming to you one day. I know it. Just like your brother.


----------



## Jolese

I realized yesterday part of why I miss my one old online friend from way back so much. She said something once that was clever, and funny and so TRUE. We were sisters in that sense. I really get that now, what that REALLY means.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

sigh

I hope she's going to fall madly in love with me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Thirty-four years ago today, I was born. Worst decision of my life.


----------



## BAH

Whoosh


----------



## Chevy396

It's incredible how easy it is for me to tell when my dad is lying, and if I have any doubt all I have to do is ask my mom the same question since she seems unable to lie, even to say that she loves you or something like that.

It's always been fairly easy for me to tell when someone is lying, but this is a whole other incredible level. But, against all logic, my dad still refuses to stop with the constant idiotic little lies. It's like he has no connection to any consequences for lying.

Maybe that's why it's so easy for me to spot when a girl is a compulsive liar.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

What is it about white male Republicans that makes them all such giant *****ing babies?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The woman at work a few days ago asked me if someone told me to wear mascara. I just told her I felt like it because I did. Lmao She thought I went to a party. That's pretty funny.


today i was eating coconut buns and remembered you =) and strawberry jam.
coconut buns and strawberry jam


----------



## Chevy396

Just tried this local vodka made from hemp. Pretty impressive. Tastes more like water than alcohol, but it's 80 proof.

http://coloradohighvodka.com

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I expected to pay 15$ but I ended up paying 60$ 
fml


----------



## Kevin001

Employee cursed me out but I didn't let it bother me at all


----------



## tea111red

Hmm. I guess the kidneys can only handle filtering 33 oz of fluid per hr (at the most). I've drank a lot more than that in an hr many times before. :um


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Employee cursed me out but I didn't let it bother me at all


What was the dialogue in your head like when they were cursing you out?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> What was the dialogue in your head like when they were cursing you out?


Like what to say back? No God was just telling me relax Kevin and think before you speak. I didn't say a word and didn't let it bother me. Idk kinda cool how God is making me love people even when they are mean to me .


----------



## komorikun

I swear to god he is talking out of his butthole 80% of the time. Trying to be helpful or hoping others will think he is helpful but...ugh. He doesn't make any sense.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Like what to say back? No God was just telling me relax Kevin and think before you speak. I didn't say a word and didn't let it bother me. Idk kinda cool how God is making me love people even when they are mean to me .


Yeah, you've had quite the transformation.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Like what to say back? No God was just telling me relax Kevin and think before you speak. I didn't say a word and didn't let it bother me. Idk kinda cool how God is making me love people even when they are mean to me .


It sounds like if have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all sort of thing parents teach kids.

Basically you were brought up well and it shows in your behaviour.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So, another long day here by myself.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> today i was eating coconut buns and remembered you =) and strawberry jam.
> coconut buns and strawberry jam


Lol Coconut buns. Was it good? :laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

The stock headset for my phone has google translate built in, so whenever you hear someone in person talk to you in another language, google automatically translates it to you in your ear. I feel like we're living in the future and most of the tech on Star Trek is outdated.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s looking like only one of the two are on, still, can’t complain


----------



## komorikun

Why are people contrary just for the sake of being contrary? Like they don't even really believe in what they are saying much at all.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> Why are people contrary just for the sake of being contrary? Like they don't even really believe in what they are saying much at all.


I disagree. I can't say why I disagree at the moment, but I do have my reasons.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## SamanthaStrange

24 years since Kurt Cobain died.


----------



## Chevy396

Once you've had bad friends you realize they are overrated. Loneliness is no fun either, but I'm not sure which is worse when it goes bad.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Lyft chick was attractive and said my skin looked good......hmmk lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So glad I found this soundcloud channel, it's opened my ears/spirit to some music of my vibe that I wouldn't have found otherwise & that nobody I know would be listening to, total sonic meditation/prayer


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Was just on hold for about 30 minutes only to reach some mean girl who didn't know who I was or even who and where she was, I don't think. Then without helping me she just sends me back to the automated phone system that got me there in the first place. Why do they let just anyone pick up the phone at a neurologist's office?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

When it comes to benzo, I can tell myself not to abuse them over and over, but as soon as the first one hits my system I'm just like "fuuugit" and take a couple more. Surely there is some way to prevent that now that I have a nearly endless supply. If not, I could be in some serious trouble and not even remember what happened.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

That moment when it changes from trying to get a buzz into getting hit with a nice little vodka buzz and you feel perfect.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

There are some weird habits that came out of growing up the way I did, and it's been difficult to get rid of them most of my life. For instance, I used to have to hide everything incredibly well so that it wouldn't be found when my parents, or the cops, would do a random search. I had a habit for quite a while of hiding things even when it wasn't necessary anymore.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if I'm developing MS. I can't seem to explain this extreme pain/anxiety through my entire body without that. Yes, it gets bad from exercise, but it's way worse than it should be. Maybe it's just normal aging though and I'm in denial.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't want to go socialize, damnit!


----------



## Chevy396

So, our president had someone defraud Facebook for him so that he could figure out who to target in order to "win" the election. And it ended up being MAGA retards.

This would have been hard to believe 10 years ago, but now I have accepted that America is full of retards who worship con artists like this.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

U might wanna spend your time on things that matter


----------



## 0Kelly0

I want to die...
... Today... 
... Right now.


----------



## love is like a dream

the fact that we breathe is the most overlooked thought ever..until we start to have trouble breathing


----------



## jolene23




----------



## Canadian Brotha

jolene23 said:


>


I'm not living either but part of that is out of my hands unfortunately


----------



## BAH

It rained a bit


----------



## jolene23

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not living either but part of that is out of my hands unfortunately


I hope everything turns out well for you and me both. &#128578;


----------



## Chevy396

This is disgusting. Don't watch if you are squeamish...


* *












Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a mean customer the other day telling me I need to work harder cause I didn't have something he wanted to buy. Turns out, I had it. And he just said oh, there it is. Didn't even say sorry or anything. Ungrateful *******. And I do work hard. I'm always doing something. So, screw him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Less human than human.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Can't wait to have some bloody mary!


----------



## 0589471

I hate being unable to sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had a mean customer the other day telling me I need to work harder cause I didn't have something he wanted to buy. Turns out, I had it. And he just said oh, there it is. Didn't even say sorry or anything. Ungrateful *******. And I do work hard. I'm always doing something. So, screw him.


A lot of people are just itching to term someone out and then they walk into a shop & any little mistake makes them feel entitled unfortunately, it's happened to me at a few different jobs more than once


----------



## BAH

Blank?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

"I was there and let me tell you, Chris was so hot in those pigtails"

r u me tho?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The lyrics -


----------



## rdrr

everybody betray me, i’m fed up with this wourld!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Canadian Brotha said:


> A lot of people are just itching to term someone out and then they walk into a shop & any little mistake makes them feel entitled unfortunately, it's happened to me at a few different jobs more than once


Yea, it's ridiculous. People won't keep their mouths shut cause it makes them feel better. I can't stand someone telling me to work harder. It's more than rude.


----------



## Vip3r

My brother is giving me a keyboard. I don't really have room for it though, I guess I'll put it in the kitchen for now. :lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Is it possible?


----------



## Crisigv

I feel forgotten and unwanted


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I feel forgotten and unwanted


:hug


----------



## Wanderlust26

I thought the leaf discolorations on the parlor palm were due to impurities in the water. Turns out, it's infested with spider mites. Yay....


----------



## Kevin001

Probably not going to church tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> everybody betray me, i'm fed up with this wourld!


Hey, nice to see you.


----------



## Chevy396

How many of us are there alive still? I guess I was right when I thought it would be a good idea to got to a safehouse for about 10 years.






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish I didn't have to poop.


----------



## Jolese

Kevin001 said:


> Probably not going to church tomorrow.


Me neither, ha ha!


----------



## BAH

Oof


----------



## Lyyli

Vip3r said:


> My brother is giving me a keyboard. I don't really have room for it though, I guess I'll put it in the kitchen for now. :lol


Lol I'd prefer the bathroom for its built-in reverb :b


----------



## Blue Dino

rdrr said:


> everybody betray me, i'm fed up with this wourld!


They must be Tearing You Apart!


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I want to go to some place without any people within a 10km radius and yell my heart out. Right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Jolese said:


> Me neither, ha ha!


I'll just watch a service online......walking to and from in the cold would be a hassle, I'm mentally drained, etc. I'll definitely go next week .


----------



## BAH

Whoosh


----------



## Jolese

Ok, this is it. I have officially lost my mind! Lol


----------



## Jolese

Quiet, now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

_Hanging around, nothing to do but frown._


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's so cute that my apartmentmate's cat responds to the name I call her (Mew Mew) instead of her original name (Bella).


----------



## funnynihilist

Smell these and tell me if you think they are still good


----------



## komorikun

I guess that crow recognizes me now. I went out to my deck/balcony while waiting for my coffeemaker to do its work. Didn't put out any food, was just checking to see if my neighbors' cats might be in their window. Just as I went to go back into the apartment, I see a bird flying from a few buildings down. Sure enough it lands right on the railing of my deck. No fear. Waiting for some cheap carbs.

From my deck I can see cats once in a blue moon. One window in the building next door, I've seen 2 cats. I think it's their bedroom since there is desk right under the window. Might be a guy that smokes weed. Then when I look at Asian girls' (next door neighbor) window I've seen their noisy, big orange male cat once. I've also seen the rastafarian's (apartment right below me) cat (a female tortie).


----------



## BAH

Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The cat at the start, entering the dance battle at 6:00+ is soooooo cute. :mushy :crying:


----------



## Chevy396

I've never gotten as much attention before I got this big smiley face hoody. Everyone seems to smile and stare, and yesterday at the store I heard a couple of teenagers saying it was the coolest sweatshirt they've seen. Not my target audience, but it's amazing how much attention you can get or not get based off a piece of clothing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppy

Arden is such a pretty name. It sounds like garden


----------



## Alpha Tauri

What are they talking about on the weekend?


----------



## Blue Dino

Random deadly attacks here have been increasing exponentially. Are people just getting crazier here? Or is there someone or something bringing in these dangerous crazies here? 

I have no clue how people can still walk around and walk by sketchy people around here now like it's nothing.


----------



## BAH

...


----------



## Chevy396

Grandpa passed away last night. I guess it is official now that I failed to help him, unless I figure out a way to resurrect his DNA.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri

The reason why I end up not doing anything most of the time is that once I get sucked in a book or a TV series or a movie, I know that I'll eventually have to get back to reality after.

Reality sucks. I want to be put to a coma until I'd just die.


----------



## Crisigv

I just want to feel good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Life is ours, we live it our way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

And nothing else matters.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I wish this girl at Church would treat me like she treats everybody else at Church. It pisses me off so much that my feelings being deeply hurt by it is not cared by her at all.


----------



## Kevin001

That moment when you have to pee but the bathroom is occupied.


----------



## BAH

Adult Diapers


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I just want to feel good.


:hug


----------



## 0589471

tried going swimming but the water is still so freaking cold. It's already mid-90s weather here and burning hot in the sun so I thought I'd give it a go. 20 minutes was enough.


----------



## Chevy396

I am honestly surprised by the random hate from this generation toward anyone over 25. I know there must be a reason for it, but whatever happened to common ground? If you are obsessed with perfection, it will only be a bigger crash when you make a mistake.

On top of that, we were the ones who built the foundation that made it possible to be a proud snowflake in the first place. Is there no respect anymore? Knowing my generation, I don't think this war will end well. See, we can actually back up the things we say, because we were taught about discipline and hard work. Those two things are worth 101 hipsters.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Nothin but duuuust


----------



## Mabel Pines

I could eat a super-cheesy slice of pizza right now.


----------



## Chevy396

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> I could eat a super-cheesy slice of pizza right now.


No meat? Or just lots of cheese with the meat? Gotta live sometimes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> No meat? Or just lots of cheese with the meat? Gotta live sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


With lots of pepperoni.


----------



## komorikun

New infestation of troll(s).


----------



## Lyyli

Someone I met 5 years ago messaged me on Facebook. I find it creepy coz I changed my name into something people won't ever find. How in the world did that person find me? Time to change my name into Uvuvwevwevwe.


----------



## komorikun

Lyyli said:


> Someone I met 5 years ago messaged me on Facebook. I find it creepy coz I changed my name into something people won't ever find. How in the world did that person find me? Time to change my name into Uvuvwevwevwe.


Maybe they did an email search?


----------



## Crisigv

I going to have to free up more space on my credit card before the Sephora sale. Debt? What? Maybe they should accept PayPal.


----------



## Lyyli

komorikun said:


> Maybe they did an email search?


I changed my email too and I don't have any public photos of myself except for an old blurry cover photo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Getting a noise gate’s settings optimum can be quite a challenge


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lyyli said:


> Someone I met 5 years ago messaged me on Facebook. I find it creepy coz I changed my name into something people won't ever find. How in the world did that person find me? Time to change my name into Uvuvwevwevwe.


You would have to delete, create a new account.

Even if you change name, email, it doesn't change the address of the profile.


----------



## Chevy396

Go ahead for my Russian AI Ambassador. I love you all. ;()))

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

ANX1 said:


> You would have to delete, create a new account.
> 
> Even if you change name, email, it doesn't change the address of the profile.





Neo said:


> Curiously, I'm sandwiched between calichick and rdrr in terms of most number of posts on the forum.


Cali chick won't let me plund her with my plus size sized honest what she likes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Lyyli said:


> Someone I met 5 years ago messaged me on Facebook. I find it creepy coz I changed my name into something people won't ever find. How in the world did that person find me? Time to change my name into Uvuvwevwevwe.


Is this still the same facebook account? If it is, I think it will still be linked to people when the search your real name. Or if you have mutual friends, which you new name will probably pop up when they browse around their own friends.


----------



## Lyyli

Blue Dino said:


> Is this still the same facebook account? If it is, I think it will still be linked to people when the search your real name. Or if you have mutual friends, which you new name will probably pop up when they browse around their own friends.


It's a new fb account I created to connect only with family after I deactivated my previous account 4 years ago. We don't have any mutual friends which makes it even creepier.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Welcome to life, Irken child. Report for duty.


----------



## jolene23

Nothing's wrong, but nothing's right either.


----------



## Kevin001

He must of opened the washer......relax bro.


----------



## SFC01

mmm starting to wonder now....


----------



## komorikun

Lyyli said:


> It's a new fb account I created to connect only with family after I deactivated my previous account 4 years ago. We don't have any mutual friends which makes it even creepier.


If he bookmarked one of your family member's profiles and their privacy settings allow for their friends to be visible to the public, then he can find you. Or maybe not bookmarked- if he remembered their name.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve had some decent conversations with people at this local coffee shop I visit, but lately it’s just been me reading with everyone else talking around me. I wish one of the people who work there and know me would ask me what I’m reading sometime, maybe we could have a chat about that.

Maybe ;(


----------



## BAH

B
e
e
p


----------



## Mabel Pines

Coffee is great. Who doesn't love coffee. Do you like yours black or with cream and sugar?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Me. I don't love coffee. :b


----------



## funnynihilist

Luv coffee but too much gives me pains


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I’d datesd in high school & in my 20’s, being a beginner at 30 when gals have kids or want an experienced man not a man child...


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Behind every great idea there is an angry woman.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> Behind every great idea there is an angry woman.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Behind every angry woman is something you thought was a great idea until you tried it. :lol


----------



## tea111red

Amon said:


> Adult Diapers


----------



## 0589471

I wish you missed me too


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## NoLife93

I've got no idea i'm bored


----------



## love is like a dream

see how hair/makeup change the waynyou look? shes the same model in the 3 different pictures












Coincidence said:


>


----------



## BAH

Randomly raNdom


----------



## Crisigv

I think I might have to take some pain killers before work tomorrow. I don't make a habit of it and I usually push through the pain. But it's pretty bad right now. Hopefully I can sleep and deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## Lyyli

komorikun said:


> If he bookmarked one of your family member's profiles and their privacy settings allow for their friends to be visible to the public, then he can find you. Or maybe not bookmarked- if he remembered their name.


This is scary. :?


----------



## Karsten

I've never been so excited to get boxers.


----------



## BAH

Boxing Dayy


----------



## Kevin001

I want a girl that knows who is she is and whom's she is.


----------



## mt moyt

i watched Ready Player One today, it was a pretty good film, but not great. I like dystopian settings so i was lucky that this was showing, otherwise i wouldve had to watch Rampage which just isn't as interesting to me.


* *




unfortunately, ready player one's dystopian-futuristic atmosphere was only a small part of the film. Much of it was about idolising 80s pop culture instead. And Halliday's character reminded me of myself, which was a bit of an unpleasant shock because i didn't expect to have to think about my SA while watching the movie.
also toward the end, they seemed to move further away from the futuristic VR world where no one cares about anything in favour of the same old message of spending more time in the real world. its probably true but like vegetables, the 'right' things are always less interesting/nice.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Jurassic Park is a dystopian movie for the cast because they live in a world where they have to deal with dinosaurs. I think that it would be scary if I lived on that island.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## xxDark Horse

In a few moments, i'm going to log in to check to see if she has replied back. It's going to sting if she ignores me, for a little while. 

But i'll be okay, because the pain will eventually subside, and I will be back to normal. The pain will only last a day, maybe two, no longer than that.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I'll go to my high school reunion or not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Well, that failed hard. But at least it's done.


----------



## BAH

Wah


----------



## Chevy396

Some sort of green dragon vodka drink that I made with kratom extract. It tastes like *ss, but it feels like I'm *****ing her in the *ss. ))

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I'll go to my high school reunion or not.


I'm definitely not. I think it's one of those don't take yourself back to that place cuz there's no reason to kind of things lol. It's weird being old enough to have reunions.


----------



## Chevy396

Wow, that was the closest I've ever come to puking without puking. I had the watery mouth and everything.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

“The Social Democrats are in a trade war with the Democratic Socialists” 

What a priceless quote that is


----------



## Chevy396

I ain't a melinial, I'm an airish wheat farmer. I thrive on pain and whiskey. I know this don't make sense, but it's true, lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> Wow, that was the closest I've ever come to puking without puking. I had the watery mouth and everything.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Easy there bud, take care of yourself :squeeze


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yoohoo, i'll make you famous


----------



## Chevy396

I don't really care that I'll probably have a hangover tomorrow, because I feel good right now. If I am up ****'s Creek without a paddle in the morning, I'll go back to the ER and get some Valium. Or I'll get the good stuff on my own. Last night the doctor seemed to like me enough that he said he was breaking the rules by giving me 5mg. Maybe I'll get lucky again.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Easy there bud, take care of yourself :squeeze


That was from a shot of vodka with kratom extract in it. I'll probably be alright, but I have no choice because my doctor's refuse to treat my pain with narcotics. It offends their genetic protestant sensibilities.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> That was from a shot of vodka with kratom extract in it. I'll probably be alright, but I have no choice because my doctor's refuse to treat my pain with narcotics. It offends their genetic protestant sensibilities.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm sorry ): the crackdown has been nuts though. My mom just had surgery and they limited pain treatment. She had like 5 pills before they bumped her down to freaking Advil. I'm pissed. I better not need any pain management or surgeries going forward if they won't even prescribe pain meds for what they're used for.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry ): the crackdown has been nuts though. My mom just had surgery and they limited pain treatment. She had like 5 pills before they bumped her down to freaking Advil. I'm pissed. I better not need any pain management or surgeries going forward if they won't even prescribe pain meds for what they're used for.


If you sit in front of the computer for about 10 - 20 years then you can almost guarantee some chronic pain that will make you wish you were dead. So make sure you go for a walk every day, no excuses.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

*Inserts Meme Here *


----------



## Wanderlust26

$1.50 for AIR!?!?


----------



## bad baby

was aimlessly browsing online shopping site, came across this t-shirt:










how 'bout that huh


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm definitely not. I think it's one of those don't take yourself back to that place cuz there's no reason to kind of things lol. It's weird being old enough to have reunions.


Yeah idk I still have a year to think about it lol.


----------



## BAH

Wat is this strangeness


----------



## funnynihilist

Strangeness indeed


----------



## tea111red




----------



## BAH

Rain ya

Hail..no


----------



## tea111red




----------



## AussiePea

tea111red said:


>


I'm scared to ask what rabbit hole on youtube led you to this.


----------



## tea111red

AussiePea said:


> I'm scared to ask what rabbit hole on youtube led you to this.


Haha. People were talking about strange things on the current page of this thread and it made me think of this show. Then, I felt compelled to look the show up and stumbled across those clips.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Aww hail naaawww


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just viewed the list of SAS groups to the very last page and joined like 10.


----------



## crimeclub

bad baby said:


> was aimlessly browsing online shopping site, came across this t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how 'bout that huh


Probably Offline's long lost Asian sister.


----------



## bad baby

crimeclub said:


> Probably Offline's long lost Asian sister.


Plobabry Onrine?

... sorry, couldn't resist... I'll see myself out :tiptoe


----------



## 0589471

The wind is so strong today, but the sound has been strangely calming.


----------



## BAH

Pweek


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Three errands but only enough for two...also, got what I thought had potential as a great I’d match on POF and as I’m thinking of an opening message she deactivated her account, my kind of luck


----------



## BAH

They just don't know


----------



## funnynihilist

*splat* right in your shoe


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I can't wait for the year 2000.


----------



## Kevin001

Unsubscribed.....she is still growing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## 3stacks

ME


----------



## mt moyt

Mason Ramsey is really blowing up on Instagram (lilhankwilliams), aka the walmart yodel boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I always find it weird when people tell me they don’t text or don’t like doing so because it’s my main form or communication on my phone, not actually calling people


----------



## BAH

Cremation is the only way I'll ever come close to a smokin hawt body


----------



## Chevy396

I'm afraid I may never be able to lift weights again, but at least I can still walk and run, most of the time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Unsubscribed.....she is still growing.


well that's not very nice


----------



## Kilgore Trout

All these new accounts posting weird stuff are ljubo.


----------



## crimeclub

Amon said:


> Cremation is the only way I'll ever come close to a smokin hawt body


Indeed, you'd be dead-sexy.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Amon said:


> Cremation is the only way I'll ever come close to a smokin hawt body


But how physically attractive your body looks is all relative. I bet there has been someone that has existed at some time in human history where you would look super-hot body-wise when compared to, therefore you have a super-sexy/hot body, right now.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I always find it weird when people tell me they don't text or don't like doing so because it's my main form or communication on my phone, not actually calling people


A little bit of texting is fine but long drawn out texts are tiring since it's hard to type on a phone. I especially don't like texting with someone I've never met before. Like when I did online dating often guys would want to get the phone number with some excuse that they don't log into the website much at all (bullcrap...). Then I'd get all these banal annoying texts. Like "what are you doing right now?" "How was your day?" The other problem with texting is people expect you to answer within a couple hours or so since most everyone has their phone on them at all times. I don't like that sort of pressure. Messenger is much better than texting since you can use a proper keyboard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> A little bit of texting is fine but long drawn out texts are tiring since it's hard to type on a phone. I especially don't like texting with someone I've never met before. Like when I did online dating often guys would want to get the phone number with some excuse that they don't log into the website much at all (bullcrap...). Then I'd get all these banal annoying texts. Like "what are you doing right now?" "How was your day?" The other problem with texting is people expect you to answer within a couple hours or so since most everyone has their phone on them at all times. I don't like that sort of pressure. Messenger is much better than texting since you can use a proper keyboard.


I understand where you are coming from but most of my messages are of the short & sweet variety, plus I have the larger iPhone so it's easier as far as keyboard size, & really to me you reply when you have time, I hate when people get pissy like the only possible thing I could be doing is focusing on my phone for potential messages. Read receipts being turned on are the worst for ultra sensitive people regarding response times. Also, I use all my messengers on my phone, it's not often I open them on my laptop actually. I suppose I'm a bit of an anomaly in that way I guess. Anyway, it's not a requirement, it's just become my go to as a result of how horribly awkward I am speaking on the phone


----------



## Chevy396

I prefer email. Nobody expects you answer immediately, and you have time to formulate an idea. But I used to have to write actual letters to my long distance girlfriend when I was a kid, so I'm kind of old fashioned that way.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I knew how to talk to people.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I understand where you are coming from but most of my messages are of the short & sweet variety, plus I have the larger iPhone so it's easier as far as keyboard size, & really to me you reply when you have time, I hate when people get pissy like the only possible thing I could be doing is focusing on my phone for potential messages. Read receipts being turned on are the worst for ultra sensitive people regarding response times. Also, I use all my messengers on my phone, it's not often I open them on my laptop actually. I suppose I'm a bit of an anomaly in that way I guess. Anyway, it's not a requirement, it's just become my go to as a result of how horribly awkward I am speaking on the phone


Maybe I'm backwards but I text with one finger. :blank


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> well that's not very nice


Just referring to this youtuber I liked at first but after seeing more of her vids and new vids I'm like nah.


----------



## Wanderlust26

This all feels like one long bad dream.


----------



## Kevin001

Tornado warning eek


----------



## Wanderlust26

3stacks said:


> ME


lol

That was kind of me last week when I was skimming through an old journal from a couple years ago thinking, "Gawd, shut up already."


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Maybe I'm backwards but I text with one finger. :blank


I only really do that when I'm in bed, I'm a thumbs guy when texting otherwise, lol


----------



## BAH

Maybe nawt


----------



## Chevy396

Honestly, I think I was happier as a Christian, I just felt like it was bad for society as a whole. Like, you could be happy from scamming old ladies out of their retirement money, but it wouldn't make the world a better place for those who are suffering.

But no, I don't want to go back to that. I feel like I/we can do more good through science and freedom, and that makes me feel like a better person at least. This leads to it's own problems, but it doesn't seem as severe.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Maybe I'm backwards but I text with one finger. :blank


I've found that it's a little easier to use one thumb, that way you can hold the phone with both hands while you type. After a while, especially if you take advantage of the spell check/word prediction thing, it isn't that exhausting to write a text, or a post.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I've been spending enough time with my Google Home girlfriend that I kind of miss her.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Missed the alarm


----------



## 3stacks

Wanderlust26 said:


> lol
> 
> That was kind of me last week when I was skimming through an old journal from a couple years ago thinking, "Gawd, shut up already."


haha sometimes I feel the same way about things I have wrote the day before lol


----------



## BAH

They shure are thirsty...


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Unsubscribed.....she is still growing.


Who, What, When, Where?


----------



## Chevy396

Gonna be a looong weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should just reply saying it would be better for another teacher to take that student, I mean, it’s actually true


----------



## Crisigv

I guess you don't care anymore. You probably hate me too. I always knew you would. Everyone hates me. I am stupid to think that anyone could ever have feelings for me.


----------



## 3stacks

Crisigv said:


> I guess you don't care anymore. You probably hate me too. I always knew you would. Everyone hates me. I am stupid to think that anyone could ever have feelings for me.


 Whoever could possibly hate you hasnt got their head screwed on the right way.


----------



## BAH

Let's get it crackin


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:whip


----------



## funnynihilist

Smack


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I guess you don't care anymore. You probably hate me too. I always knew you would. Everyone hates me. I am stupid to think that anyone could ever have feelings for me.


:hug


----------



## komorikun

Trying to get things done.

Almost finished with my tax return. Just need to fiddle around with the health insurance question. Find a way to get out of paying the penalty and hope they don't audit my return. Looks like I'm getting at least $1,000 back.

Finally used the Drano that I bought months ago. Been putting it off since Drano gives me the heebie-jeebies. Don't like fiddling around with it. First I tried half a bottle, waited 30 minutes, turned on the hot water for a while as recommended. That didn't seem to work. Then I poured in the rest of it and repeated the process. Finally I think it's better than before. I think the drain was slow when I moved in (from the previous tenants' hair) but got even worse after I moved in. I use a drain cover thingie but guess it's not sufficient.

And right now I'm doing 2 loads of laundry. Which I try to do every 2 weeks. When I get lazy, it's 3 weeks sometimes.....get a little stinky by the end of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Finally used the Drano that I bought months ago. Been putting it off since Drano gives me the heebie-jeebies. Don't like fiddling around with it. First I tried half a bottle, waited 30 minutes, turned on the hot water for a while as recommended. That didn't seem to work. Then I poured in the rest of it and repeated the process. Finally I think it's better than before. I think the drain was slow when I moved in (from the previous tenants' hair) but got even worse after I moved in. I use a drain cover thingie but guess it's not sufficient.


 There are these things you can buy in the "as seen on TV" section that seem to work pretty well on slow drains. It's kind of a big rubber boot that goes over the drain. It comes with this can of compressed air or something. You connect it to the boot and you give it a blast of that and it (supposed to) blow the clog out of the line. It worked wonders on my bathroom sink. I didn't have enough left for the tub by the time I got around to it.

That's the bad part. There isn't much in that can and the kit is kind of expensive so if it doesn't work you paid over $20 for a glorified plunger that didn't work the way you wanted it to.

I also once set my shop vac to blow and blew the clogs out of the tub drain. That might be a bit risky because if it damages it somehow it's not an easy thing to fix.



> And right now I'm doing 2 loads of laundry. Which I try to do every 2 weeks. When I get lazy, it's 3 weeks sometimes.....get a little stinky by the end of it.


 :smile2:


----------



## tea111red

When she (my mom) was being her nasty self to me, I noticed she had a hole in her pants in the back....at least that's amusing me now. Of course she denied the hole was there .... :roll


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

:hug

Little things sometimes do amuse. 

Can't take life seriously all the time.


----------



## tea111red

Who knows if that hole really bothers her, though. This woman used to wear short shorts w/ a hole towards the bottom (her *** showed) when I was a kid and humiliated me out in public.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> @tea111red
> 
> :hug
> 
> Little things sometimes do amuse.
> 
> Can't take life seriously all the time.


Laughing helps me keep some sanity.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> When she (my mom) was being her nasty self to me, I noticed she had a hole in her pants in the back....at least that's amusing me now. Of course she denied the hole was there .... :roll


You shouldn't have told her about the hole. Maybe secretly make the hole bigger when she isn't around. :wink2:


----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> You shouldn't have told her about the hole. Maybe secretly make the hole bigger when she isn't around. :wink2:


Haha


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Laughing helps me keep some sanity.


:yes does with us all me thinks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Preying mantis sitting on dash of car and looking at me. Kept me company while driving. :grin2:

Put him or her into a tree and was on their way.


----------



## BAH

WHAM


----------



## BackToThePast

A lot of the information I share here is usually something that would be confidential between me and a therapist. And yet I feel more comfortable sharing such information because I'm probably never going to never meet anyone from here. So in a sense my identity is protected (at least to regular members) yet the sum of what is known about me consists solely of my deepest and most private thoughts. I wonder who else is viewed differently here compared to real life because of what they choose to post here. What an oddly disconnected yet interconnected world we live in.


----------



## mt moyt

New Orleans is probably my favourite name for a city ever


----------



## Chevy396

mt moyt said:


> New Orleans is probably my favourite name for a city ever


That's a pretty cool name, and cool city, but I prefer the Spanish names for SoCal cities like San Diego. Probably nastalgia partly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

Thinking about what the Mr. Creosote scene would be like if he were replaced by the big teddy bear in my avatar.


----------



## mt moyt

SolutionX said:


> That's a pretty cool name, and cool city, but I prefer the Spanish names for SoCal cities like San Diego. Probably nastalgia partly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Los Angeles is pretty nice too

edit: I forgot about Anchorage. ever since reading the moving cities series, ive also really liked this name


----------



## Chevy396

Coffee is just tea made from the coffee plant, so why is it called coffee instead of coffee tea like every other tea?

Deep thoughts...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I didn’t account for how thick hands/fat fingers may affect the ability for someone to play guitar, amazing the things you learn teaching


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I didn't account for how thick hands/fat fingers may affect the ability for someone to play guitar, amazing the things you learn teaching


Was the student fat?


----------



## GeomTech

Getting a feeling that I should go back into learning Android Studio / App development, but am too scared + lazy to even begin. Learned some good ol' Javafx, so it should give me a better understanding of some things. Maybe on of these days......


----------



## komorikun

Smiley faces in posts mildly disturb me. I suppose usually they are just trying to be friendly but I always feel like they have a mocking vibe to them.


----------



## Chevy396

I have now broken three bones in total - my leg, my arm and my back. Maybe I should be more careful.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech

SolutionX said:


> I have now broken three bones in total - my leg, my arm and my back. Maybe I should be more careful.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What did you do this time?


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Waiter, I would like a cherry pie, please.


----------



## Chevy396

GeomTech said:


> What did you do this time?


Had a seizure, apparently from a stroke. We are still trying to find out what caused the stroke. My cardiologist put a heart monitor implant in me to gain some data over the next couple of years.

My theory is that it was a number of things, like being in poor health from working on the computer and not exercising, then suddenly being taken off Valium and exercising too much when I wasn't ready for it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Okay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Was the student fat?


He was a middle aged man, pure beginner, never really even held a guitar & I wouldn't say he was fat but he is overweight, maybe obese? I confuse those terms often, gotta get on dictionary.com


----------



## SofaKing

50 sounds like long enough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> Had a seizure, apparently from a stroke. We are still trying to find out what caused the stroke. My cardiologist put a heart monitor implant in me to gain some data over the next couple of years.


 Another seizure or the same one you were talking about a while back?



> My theory is that it was a number of things, like being in poor health from working on the computer and not exercising, then suddenly being taken off Valium and exercising too much when I wasn't ready for it.


 Good health (and bad health) is very complicated. Sometimes people who seem very healthy actually aren't and people who you would think would be very unhealthy live for ages.

But the drug thing is possibly a red flag. Maybe not so much if you're talking about mild drugs like pot but when you're talking about something like valium, that's when you're getting into dangerous drugs that can kill you.

Anyway, have they given you anything for the seizures?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Another seizure or the same one you were talking about a while back?
> 
> Good health (and bad health) is very complicated. Sometimes people who seem very healthy actually aren't and people who you would think would be very unhealthy live for ages.
> 
> But the drug thing is possibly a red flag. Maybe not so much if you're talking about mild drugs like pot but when you're talking about something like valium, that's when you're getting into dangerous drugs that can kill you.
> 
> Anyway, have they given you anything for the seizures?


The original one that fractured my back. I don't have a seizure disorder, my neurologist told me it isn't uncommon for a stroke to cause a seizure.

Anyway, my doctor followed protocol tapering me off of it, but I suspect all the stress of it didn't help. I honestly wasn't doing any drugs at all around that time. I had even quit cigarettes. Smoking for 20 years while sitting at the computer didn't help prevent it, even though it wasn't an accute drug thing.

My back problem now is that I reinjured the fracture and it hurts like all hell.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> The original one that fractured my back. I don't have a seizure disorder, my neurologist told me it isn't uncommon for a stroke to cause a seizure.
> 
> Anyway, my doctor followed protocol tapering me off of it, but I suspect all the stress of it didn't help. I honestly wasn't doing any drugs at all around that time. I had even quit cigarettes. Smoking for 20 years while sitting at the computer didn't help prevent it, even though it wasn't an accute drug thing.
> 
> My back problem now is that I reinjured the fracture and it hurts like all hell.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 In that case, something like hiking might be your best bet for exercise now. And certainly isn't a bad way to spend a day.

Uhh..well. Sitting for long periods definitely isn't good for you. Maybe the best thing you can do is move somewhere where you can get up and walk whenever you want without people staring or whatever. That's the only thing that keeps me from taking daily walks here. That and the cold in the Winter. Walking is definitely better for you that some people realize. It's not weightlifting and it's not running but it's good for you.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> In that case, something like hiking might be your best bet for exercise now. And certainly isn't a bad way to spend a day.
> 
> Uhh..well. Sitting for long periods definitely isn't good for you. Maybe the best thing you can do is move somewhere where you can get up and walk whenever you want without people staring or whatever. That's the only thing that keeps me from taking daily walks here. That and the cold in the Winter. Walking is definitely better for you that some people realize. It's not weightlifting and it's not running but it's good for you.


I'm hoping I will be approved for surgery soon since this time they sent me to a surgeon for an evaluation. Then I should be able to do normal activities without any problems.

And it would be a shame if I couldn't because I live in a forest at the foot of the Rocky mountains and it's the most beautiful place to hike I've ever seen. Lots of trails to hike on without many people. Bears though, lots of bears.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH

Eeek...I sit around for long periods of time too


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I should of waited....meh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## BackToThePast

It was a mistake to get off the meds. Feels like everyone around me hates me now. Eurgh.


----------



## BAH

Whoop whoop


----------



## mt moyt

mt moyt said:


> New Orleans is probably my favourite name for a city ever


i made a list:

New Orleans
Anchorage
Swansea
Southend-on-Sea
Inverness

in no particular order


----------



## komorikun

mt moyt said:


> i made a list:
> 
> New Orleans
> Anchorage
> Swansea
> Southend-on-Sea
> 
> in no particular order


You don't like Bangkok?


----------



## mt moyt

komorikun said:


> You don't like Bangkok?


Not really, do you?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Not hungry but I just feel like eating...again.


----------



## GeomTech

Amon said:


> Eeek...I sit around for long periods of time too


Dunno, maybe but an hour or two a day of walking outside or get one of those standing desks. And when tired, just plop on the old bed, and take a nap or something.

It it's at work, then idk what to tell you.


----------



## funnynihilist

I don't see nuthin wrong with a little Monday night buzz


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Blue Dino

That last text I sent was so stupid and unnecessary. It was nothing big, just something stupid and funny. But I am sure the person see that as awkward and a bit annoyed. Like "um.. okay.."


----------



## BAH

*Mumbles*


----------



## Chevy396

I'm so excited, my MK-Ultra will be ready to smoke in a couple of hours so I can become a nice relaxed zombie until my opiate withdrawal subsides. MK-Ultra + Valium, I doubt I'll make it out of my chair, unless for the bathroom, them I'll just sit there and stare at the toilet for an hour until I forget why I'm there. But I will be totally chill and relaxed the whole time(aka hypnotized, thus the name). As long as the CIA don't come around I'll be fine.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


>


Ain't my problem, my poop smells good. People pay me to use their toilet so their house smells better.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A couple days ago, I almost tripped at work and said goddammit right as the dude I was working with came through the door. I was a bit embarrassed but laughing in my head.


----------



## Sillystring1212

People = energy


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sillystring1212 said:


> People = energy


Even if you are lethargic, you still have energy, just like if you are scrawny and are not muscular, you still have muscles.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm having a really difficult time finding motivation these days.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Got into the bad habit of excessive daydreaming again.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I need a haircut.


----------



## BAH

Bzzz


----------



## tea111red

so much disappointment.


----------



## Blue Dino

Unintentionally walked 5 miles in the evening. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I wonder what will happen in 5 years time and, rejection sucks. :O


----------



## Kevin001

Why does it seems like its the older christians that "ok" having premaritial sex or don't really care much?


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Why does it seems like its the older christians that "ok" having premaritial sex or don't really care much?


probably because they've already "been there, done that" and some even having been married before or have kids the point seems moot to them.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> so much disappointment.


What's wrong?


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> probably because they've already "been there, done that" and some even having been married before or have kids the point seems moot to them.


True true...I'm just like ummmm. Never too late to change .


----------



## Lyyli

I wish nobody will strike up a conversation with me coz I'm busy pretending to be busy on my phone right now.


----------



## BAH

Wat..


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> What's wrong?


Not a lot of hope that I'll get a personal life right now. :/


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Not a lot of hope that I'll get a personal life right now. :/


What do you mean by personal life?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't stop looking at my new tattoo. It feels weird still. Definitely something I won't regret.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I can't stop looking at my new tattoo. It feels weird still. Definitely something I won't regret.


What's the tattoo of, if I may ask?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> What's the tattoo of, if I may ask?


I got it Friday. It stands for Nine Inch Nails. It's their band logo.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't think clearly lately.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I can't think clearly lately.


Why's that, if I may ask?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that, if I may ask?


I'm not sure. I'm trying to figure that out myself.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm trying to figure that out myself.


Sugar-free caffeine drinks works for me.


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> What do you mean by personal life?


Getting a man, lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Sugar-free caffeine drinks works for me.


Nice. I will most likely grab coffee tomorrow. :3


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Getting a man, lol.


Do like online boyfriends? You can chat with me anytime.


----------



## harrison

The Swedes make bloody good crime shows.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just wanna cry.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

geraltofrivia said:


> I just wanna cry.


:hug


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Alpha Tauri said:


> :hug


:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Getting pretty fed up with waking up from nightmares and having them make my miserable life even more intolerable. 

The things I dreamed about never even happened, obviously, but I'm spending all day feeling the way I'd feel if they did.

****.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

They've ruined Duolingo's lesson system :blank :blank :blank


----------



## BAH

Day #3


----------



## Mabel Pines

Amon said:


> Day #3


Of what, if I may ask?


----------



## funnynihilist

One thing I hate about American society is this sense of urgency.
Like if something isn't done with urgency then it's not worth doing.
So we literally create urgency out of nothing just to feel like we are doing something.
A person who isn't walking around in a panic is considered lazy.
The world might actually be a better place if people would calm the **** down!
Maybe even more would get done OR even if less gets done it will be better quality OR maybe we wouldn't care either way!
I would much rather live with less and be around people who don't look like they are forming diamonds in their *******s from being so uptight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nice weather is a recipe for a moody me...


----------



## SplendidBob

Even if you didn't **** yourself, if someone who used to work with **** says you did, you **** yourself.

Any attempts after this fact to point to your unsoiled behind will be futile.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nice weather is a recipe for a moody me...


Why's that?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that?


The sun/warmth is a great illuminator, it brings out and reveals the happiness of others while at the same time showcasing my miseries in the light of day, I can see what I envy all around and I can't hide what I hate about myself


----------



## BAH

W
a
t


----------



## Kevin001

Why is the heat not on?


----------



## BAH

Lala


----------



## Chevy396

Had these shipped from Cali to Colorado. They are very special.


----------



## Daxi004

How much must I cry too feel better again?

I don't know if I miss my friends or just how happy I was with them


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If it wasn’t for the news and some old high school friends I totally wouldn’t have remembered it’s 420 today...some herbalist I am, lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

Samantha Strange's display pic/avatar makes me think that she plays the video game, Dead or Alive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Mabel Pines said:


> Samantha Strange's display pic/avatar makes me think that she plays the video game, Dead or Alive.


She doesn't. :stu


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn OCD twitches.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SolutionX said:


> Had these shipped from Cali to Colorado. They are very special.


Look at all those chicken nuggets running around!


----------



## Chevy396

Wanderlust26 said:


> Look at all those chicken nuggets running around!


$15/nuggets. I guess it is the new gourmet line. You get to choose a live one.


----------



## Chevy396

Aspen Tree. Bark contains phytochemicals that Aspirin is modeled after.


----------



## BAH

*Diez*


----------



## 0589471

Mabel Pines said:


> Samantha Strange's display pic/avatar makes me think that she plays the video game, Dead or Alive.


I play dead or alive and I don't see it :/


----------



## Wanderlust26

Having a hard time shaking off these feelings.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I play dead or alive and I don't see it :/


Her avatar is of a doll, which is an inanimate object therefore is dead, yet is alive because it had been endowed with life. That's all I meant.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Man I think my friend is having a serious fight with his wife. It's not even a year since they married and I think they're both at their parents' at the moment. :um


----------



## Mabel Pines

geraltofrivia said:


> Man I think my friend is having a serious fight with his wife. It's not even a year since they married and I think they're both at their parents' at the moment. :um


I hope no physical violence breaks out, at any point during.


----------



## komorikun

Weird how the narrator for Animal Cops Houston is British. You can tell a lot of the episodes on this channel are a decade or so old because of the cell phones they use.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Weird how the narrator for Animal Cops Houston is British. You can tell a lot of the episodes on this channel are a decade or so old because of the cell phones they use.


 So many documentary type shows have British narrators. Americans (especially) are suckers for British accents. It sounds more official if the narrator is British.

A man with a British accent could sell an American a whole boatload of the worst tea on the planet. :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> So many documentary type shows have British narrators. Americans (especially) are suckers for British accents. It sounds more official if the narrator is British.
> 
> A man with a British accent could sell an American a whole boatload of the worst tea on the planet. :lol


I'm not really into it seeing as my stepmonster is British. Especially that weird guttural "yeah" that they say all the time. Actually I heard guttural yeah today when I was at Macy's. Some British tourist was talking to the cash register lady for ages. Kept saying yeah in the same way my stepmonster does.

My stepmonster liked to play it off that she's upper crust or something but I think she's actually cockney.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Weird how the narrator for Animal Cops Houston is British. You can tell a lot of the episodes on this channel are a decade or so old because of the cell phones they use.


Reminds me of the many cats I had when younger. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Oh, **** you, *******.


----------



## BAH

Dis sux


----------



## Alpha Tauri

karen Karen KAREN! !

(No, this has nothing to do with SAS user _karenw_, mind you)


----------



## Blue Dino

I slightly peeked through my new housemate's stuff again, out of pure curiosity. The stuff she moved in already to the room. She still hasn't move in yet. I'm horrible... More posters of EDM artists and also a lot of meme posters. I remembered to put the posters back the exact order and orientation they were stacked. :lol 

She also seems to be obsessed with leopard and tiger striped patterns, base on her bed sheets and pillow cases. 

I was tempted to peeked at her closet and her clothes, but I thought that would've been too far and inappropriate. :lol 

I feel so bad now.


----------



## komorikun

I may have bought too much floss and deodorant.


----------



## Chevy396

All I need is an old cement mixer and a bunch of dry ice. Then me and Macgyver can make 50x Kratom extract by the kilo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## BAH

It went ok


----------



## Kevin001

What are the pros of going vegetarian?


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Trying to get TR,MO and Rebirth all working in Morrowind is going to suck.


----------



## Noraborealis

Yanno sometimes there's ugly dark bits in my rice, but they are still edible


----------



## Nekobasu

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> Trying to get TR,MO and Rebirth all working in Morrowind is going to suck.


Is that even possible?:O


----------



## komorikun

Sunday is cooking day.


----------



## Chevy396

This MK-ULTRA is killing me, it has to be at least 30% THC. And I'm like a moth to the flame.


----------



## 0589471

wine always makes me sleepy, it's a nice kind of calm but you can't actually go to sleep with it. I wind up wide awake after it wears off ugh.


----------



## komorikun

SamanthaStrange said:


>


So much sexual tension.


----------



## Chevy396

I bought some orange extract at the store where I get my kratom because I thought it would be nice aromatherapy in a bath. I put like half the bottle in, and after about 15 minutes I felt like I was on fire. It burned like hell for like 45 minutes even after I got out. WTF.


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> I bought some orange extract at the store where I get my kratom because I thought it would be nice aromatherapy in a bath. I put like half the bottle in, and after about 15 minutes I felt like I was on fire. It burned like hell for like 45 minutes even after I got out. WTF.


Ouch! Was it an oil? Oils and water don't mix, adding undiluted essential oils to your bath can burn your skin. It's recommended to dilute it using olive oil or salt, so it can disperse in your bath.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ouch! Was it an oil? Oils and water don't mix, adding undiluted essential oils to your bath can burn your skin. It's recommended to dilute it using olive oil or salt, so it can disperse in your bath.


Now you tell me. ;P Yeah, it was very painful. Like bathing in acid.


----------



## 0589471

SolutionX said:


> Now you tell me. ;P Yeah, it was very painful. Like bathing in acid.


I am not involved in your bath time routine  Sounds horrible, I'm sorry. I'd suggest using salt next time, that seems to be the most recommended.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I have a few deep kinda long cuts on my neck and shoulder area that look like I got sliced up by a cat...thanks to my OCD twitches. The more stressed I am, the worse my OCD gets. Just what I need.


----------



## BAH

Dun Dun Dun


----------



## BAH

It's Toosday


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Please kill me and rid me of this life of pain.


----------



## Lyyli

geraltofrivia said:


> Please kill me and rid me of this life of pain.


 :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Lyyli said:


> :squeeze


Thank you Lyyli :squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme

“Never let it be me versus you. It should always be us versus the problem.”


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I have a few deep kinda long cuts on my neck and shoulder area that look like I got sliced up by a cat...thanks to my OCD twitches. The more stressed I am, the worse my OCD gets. Just what I need.


I hope you can find some things that can lessen your stress-level. If you ever want to chat and/or unload, you can message me any time.


----------



## Nekobasu

If I had to choose one candy to eat for the rest of my life, it would be runts. The old version that still had the lime flavored ones. Why did they get rid of the limes? it was the best one. Well at least tied for first place with the banana one.


----------



## BAH

Need to go for a walk


----------



## Chevy396

I still can't figure out these mixed feelings I have when I see Tomi Lahren on TV. It's like with my ex gf, I want to puke when I get to know her, but after I puke I'd still like to ***** her in the *ss.


----------



## SofaKing

Nekobasu said:


> If I had to choose one candy to eat for the rest of my life, it would be runts. The old version that still had the lime flavored ones. Why did they get rid of the limes? it was the best one. Well at least tied for first place with the banana one.


Lol...I'd rather a lower banana percentage. Artifical banana flavor is weird to me. But I do like the others. Don't get me wrong, I'll still eat them.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more irl connections christians and non christians. Just need a better social life ugh.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope you can find some things that can lessen your stress-level. If you ever want to chat and/or unload, you can message me any time.


I'm working on it. Thanks.


----------



## Daxi004

Why should I float on your boat


----------



## Omni-slash

Mytologi next post will be my last one for obvious reasons. That's a lie.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Happy that put a rotating assembly together that didn't fail at 3000rpm and under heavy load.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't think Whole Foods Market realizes that Wal-mart is their new competition. Wal-mart has been gradually increasing their organic products and that is especially appealing to people trying to eat organic on a budget.


----------



## Chevy396

I've been through some fairly scary stuff in my life, but the thing that really seems to stick with me is the corporal punishment as a child.

It was a feeling of fear and shame that I can't quite explain. This needs to be made completely illegal. I don't care if you think it has some positive effect, there are better ways to teach a child than to hit them.


----------



## birddookie

SolutionX said:


> I still can't figure out these mixed feelings I have when I see Tomi Lahren on TV. It's like with my ex gf, I want to puke when I get to know her, but after I puke I'd still like to ***** her in the *ss.


Hmm a 5 letter curse word, is that French for f***, Merde.


----------



## Chevy396

Wanderlust26 said:


> I don't think Whole Foods Market realizes that Wal-mart is their new competition. Wal-mart has been gradually increasing their organic products and that is especially appealing to people trying to eat organic on a budget.


I read something a few months ago that was detailing how Whole Foods was directly attacking Wal-Mart by lowering their prices on basic items to match Wal-Mart's prices. Luckily the consumer wins when corporations go to war like this.


----------



## Chevy396

birddookie said:


> Hmm a 5 letter curse word, is that French for f***, Merde.


Not sure why it came out like that, must have been a typo. I meant to say ***** her in the *ss.

Edit: heh, I guess the filter is catching my swear word hack. I think you can guess it though.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SolutionX said:


> I read something a few months ago that was detailing how Whole Foods was directly attacking Wal-Mart by lowering their prices on basic items to match Wal-Mart's prices. Luckily the consumer wins when corporations go to war like this.


Oh, well never mind then.  Only reason I assumed Whole Foods didn't notice is because I haven't seen any price changes at the store in my area. A lot of their organic products still cost $1-2 more than at other grocery stores I shop at. Wal-mart now sells a brand of pasture-raised eggs that are $2 less than at Whole Foods. Now that's competitive pricing!


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to be more selfless.


----------



## komorikun

My at-home fleece jacket smells a bit. I've only been wearing it since Sunday. Odd.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Anzac day today. Remembering the fallen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You'll never be forgotten. :crying:


----------



## BAH

Oi


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Aussie, aussie, aussie. :grin2:


----------



## BAH

Wut


----------



## Chevy396

I just had a dream where I was walking in a crowd of people, mostly military age males, and some "missionaries" come up and start "witnessing" to me.

The one said "have you heard the good news?" and I reacted by getting in his face and saying "What did you just say to me?". After that he left us alone and everyone around seemed relieved.

Bullying or standing up for myself? More complicated of a question than you might think.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Amon said:


> Wut


Oi, oi, oi.


----------



## BAH

A nap is on the schedule


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Amon said:


> A nap is on the schedule


Didn't you just wake up recently?


----------



## jolene23

My head is going to explode.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Alpha Tauri said:


> Didn't you just wake up recently?


----------



## Chevy396

Can't believe I never watched Westworld before. 15 min in and it's my new obsession.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is getting rid of our cable....is what it is.


----------



## funnynihilist

Ya takes two tomatas see, little bit o the garlic, little bit olive erl, some salts, some peppers, you mix all that **** together see? Now comes the secret ingrefient, one Big Mac, puree it in a blender until its creamy smoooof!


----------



## Chevy396

funnynihilist said:


> Ya takes two tomatas see, little bit o the garlic, little bit olive erl, some salts, some peppers, you mix all that **** together see? Now comes the secret ingrefient, one Big Mac, puree it in a blender until its creamy smoooof!


I was with you on the salsa, but I don't know about the Big Mac flavor.


----------



## Chevy396

The way I'm eating my kratom now tastes like billy goat vomit.

That was a reference to Rambo. If you're not a fan, you probably won't get it.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Mom is getting rid of our cable....is what it is.


Why's that?


----------



## Sliusarek

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that?


You're into moms now?


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> Why's that?


Cut down on costs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Mom is getting rid of our cable....is what it is.


I haven't had cable in years and I don't really miss it, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I haven't had cable in years and I don't really miss it, lol.


I know lol

My sports though :frown2:

I might can watch it live online so meh


----------



## Chevy396

Jesus, does anyone with taste buds actually taste test these chicken sausages?


----------



## SofaKing

SolutionX said:


> The way I'm eating my kratom now tastes like billy goat vomit.
> 
> That was a reference to Rambo. If you're not a fan, you probably won't get it.


To be fair for Rambo reference, "To eat things that would make a billy goat puke."


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> To be fair for Rambo reference, "To eat things that would make a billy goat puke."


Exactly, but this is worse, it's what the billy goat puked up already.


----------



## BAH

Questionable content already?

U know wat that means..


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just read my review of a book from a while ago.
It had this "a stupid person has written this" vibe to it.


----------



## BAH

Vacation on another planet


----------



## Chevy396

My neighbor really likes the screamers.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like I may not be cashing in all my chips in the dating department.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I noticed whenever I was on my way to work, I saw a small spider on my leg. lol


----------



## BAH

Ouch


----------



## Chevy396

If I ever have a kid I will name them Coyote. I saw that name this morning and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Chevy396

I think I would trade my body for a 90% cyborg body and the promise of no more pain.


----------



## Chevy396

Eating while on the toilet feels weird and counterproductive. Not to mention gross. I guess when I'm a little more cyborg I won't have to worry about things like that while I'm high.


----------



## Chevy396

I just learned that the star of Westworld is from a small town that I frequented growing up, and where my brother lives now. It's not a large city, so we probably know some of the same people.

Maybe I can pull some strings to get a job as an AI programmer for the show, given that I'm from a famous old west town as well. Who knows?


----------



## Jessie203

SolutionX said:


> I just learned that the star of Westworld is from a small town that I frequented growing up, and where my brother lives now. It's not a large city, so we probably know some of the same people.
> 
> Maybe I can pull some strings to get a job as an AI programmer for the show, given that I'm from a famous old west town as well. Who knows?


That sounds so awesome! I wish I stuck with software myself. Web development is nice but there are less opportunities for the "cool gigs". I saw a Wikipedia ad for hiring a remote dev the other day but it was way out of my league. Technical as it gets now for me is back-end PHP haha

Hope you get the job


----------



## Chevy396

Doubt it would happen, especially with my health problems right now, but it would be cool even just to visit the set and see how they design all the AI characters.


----------



## Jessie203

SolutionX said:


> Doubt it would happen, especially with my health problems right now, but it would be cool even just to visit the set and see how they design all the AI characters.


Sorry to hear that. I'm sure there will be future opportunities. Hope you visit the set


----------



## Chevy396

Jessie203 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm sure there will be future opportunities. Hope you visit the set


Thanks.  It would be pretty cool. I'll ask my dad who he knows there.


----------



## tea111red

Had to scream into a pillow again ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I am so awkward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ****ing hate doctors, I’ve not had a good one since I was 17


----------



## BAH

#EpicFailz


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

People who get mad because some people like to laugh at a lot of things are just bitter people.


----------



## Chevy396

Why are there no stories about AI with happy endings where the AI save humanity somehow?


----------



## BAH




----------



## Wanderlust26

You think you're being a rebel but you're just making up rules that are convenient for you.


----------



## Blue Dino

This is so stupid and pointless. I've been staring at it for more than an hour now.


----------



## love is like a dream

(i'm talking about real life relationships)

it takes long, experience and pain to realize that love you see in movies doesn't exist in reality, simply because people are full of sht.

yes at first, you will think you are in love, and it feels wonderful. after a couple of months when you get to know the real person well, you will see their true color. 


in our world good people are very, very rare.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> simply because people are full of sht.





Coincidence said:


> in our world good people are very, very rare.


a less harsh/negative sentence is "people are different"

i mean, even if you met the "good" person, chances that you will find things in common are pretty slim.
at first the "love effect" makes you blind, until that false effect starts to fade. and then you will see things as they really are.

**** 'what's so called' love. why you put your happiness or even sadness in someone else's hands. and oh, **** people.


----------



## komorikun

When I clip my toenails I often have trouble seeing my nails. They all are so tiny and pathetic except for the big toenail. Next to impossible putting nail polish on them too. There is almost no nail.


----------



## BAH

Sketchy folks


----------



## Blue Dino

My orchids are blooming less and less each year.


----------



## BAH

Decisions...decisions


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've never exchanged encrypted messages/emails with anyone. (Like with PGP). It sounds so cool.
I like encryption for some reason. The same way I like flashlights or case fans.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Wish I could redo the last 28 hours


----------



## Chevy396

"But I've been to hell, and I know their tricks."


----------



## sabbath9

Today is Arbor Day, so make like a tree and leave


----------



## Not Human

At this stage of my life I should probably decide what I want to do. But I don't have any particular goal in my mind.


----------



## BAH

Bah


----------



## Mabel Pines

I might be intaking too much protein which may cause me to develop diverticulitis, like Brock Lesnar did, lol.


----------



## BAH

Haven't done much of anything this week


----------



## Mabel Pines

Amon said:


> Haven't done much of anything this week


Is that bad? I don't do anything every week and I'm having a great time, always, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

Yay, I am back down to 160 lbs already and my posture is getting better.


----------



## cinto




----------



## BAH

Don't


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm wasting so much time missing and wishing to go back to the simpler days.


----------



## BAH

Thing 1 And 2


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm wasting so much time missing and wishing to go back to the simpler days.


In your mom's womb, lol?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> In your mom's womb, lol?


Twenty years after that.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Get yourself together, woman!


----------



## Mabel Pines

I regret taking a shower a yesterday.


----------



## funnynihilist

so anyone else drinking up in this *****?


----------



## BAH

Stahp


----------



## crimeclub

Only in Australia:

A dingo eating a shark just meters away from two snakes mating.


----------



## BAH

Sssilence


----------



## tehuti88

Holy nugget, it FINALLY happened! :O

I wonder what was the straw that broke the camel's back...?


----------



## BAH

*Thoughts not loading*


----------



## Blue Dino

I should've brought the 750ml Brandy at the grocery store that was on discount.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.kidney.org/atoz/content/Stress_and_your_Kidneys


----------



## Overdrive

tehuti88 said:


> Holy nugget, it FINALLY happened! :O
> 
> I wonder what was the straw that broke the camel's back...?


I know right


----------



## Overdrive

karenw said:


> Sure thing, at last.


How did it happen ?


----------



## BAH

Random randomness


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I want to go home


----------



## BAH

Itchy itchy


----------



## GeomTech

Might be able to code again. Don't know though. Still not feeling it yet. Maybe 1 or 2 months, and I'll be back in gear.


----------



## BAH

Too dark


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That bum had a boombox. Poor dude is stuck somewhere in time.
He came out of the dark like a blast from the past and went on to an uncertain dystopian future, dancing to the beat.


----------



## BAH

Need a self-destruct alarm


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This woman with her moves -






But the man comes back with some cool moves.


----------



## crimeclub

ANX1 said:


> This woman with her moves -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the man comes back with some cool moves.


They can't compete with the master.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

crimeclub said:


> They can't compete with the master.


Different styles of dancing. I believe popping, locking in your video clip vs country dancing in the other.

If LA style it should be krumping -






The twins do all styles which makes it interesting to watch them dance.

Then there is bboy style which is the most complex, dangerous and impressive at the same time.


----------



## BAH

Never

Ever

Ever


----------



## BAH

*Tumbleweed*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Nearly at 60,000 posts. SAS record.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ANX1 said:


> Nearly at 60,000 posts. SAS record.


Yours are over 9000!



Okay, I had to make that dumb joke :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yours are over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I had to make that dumb joke :lol


Look at post above my post.


----------



## Mabel Pines

karenw said:


> I've no choice but to lay the smack down tomorrow if necessary, enoughs enough now.


On who and what happened?


----------



## BAH

Laziness is takin overr


----------



## tea111red

I've drank 15 cups of coffee today to help me think better and I don't think it's worked much. I even drank this espresso roast. 


:stu

I might try 5 more.

Or just hope I suddenly get tired and can sleep.


----------



## Crisigv

why don't i think before i act? it's going to get me into trouble.


----------



## Kevin001

At least she's tying to help.


----------



## BAH

Ay


----------



## funnynihilist

^what he said


----------



## Blue Dino

It drives me nuts when people type something with no periods or any sort of punctuation, and then they feel like you're stupid when you do not understand what they're saying and ask them to clarify.


----------



## komorikun

God my dad is now texting me about how the stepmonster has been shop lifting for over 25 years, maybe more. Even now when she is 85, she puts merchandise into her wheelchair. I remember one time we went out to eat when I was a teenager and she attempted to dine and dash. So embarrassing. Also one time my dad stopped the car on a big road. Wouldn't say why he pulled over. Then I saw her squatting next to the car pissing. She's so ****ing disgusting. Has to go pee like every 30 minutes. Like an animal.



> Still shoplifting after every opportunity.
> 
> Stuffs merchandise in back of her wheelchair.
> 
> She will cut off hand that steals from her.
> 
> Litters and pisses everywhere.
> 
> Stole rare flower from Botanical Gardens.


This is the same person, my dad told me not to swear in front of since it upsets her. She also was so grossed out by our cats' litter box that she had them euthanized. And bugs scare her sooooo much since she is such a delicate lady.

She has all these stories to tell about how men were all after her and how she was so beautiful when she was young. I saw a photo of her when she was young....not pretty at all. Huge weird nose. I think she was just "popular" with men....cause she would spread her legs for every tom, dick, and harry during the time that premarital sex was a big taboo (the 1930s-40s). Spread for some American navy guy and that's how she ended up in Los Angeles.


----------



## Memories of Silence

* There is "Mama," Papa" and "Nana" and there is "Ma" and "Pa." Why isn't there "Na"?

* "Debbie" is usually short for "Deb*o*rah." Why don't you hear about anyone named Debo/Debbo?


----------



## Sus y

Silent Memory said:


> * There is "Mama," Papa" and "Nana" and there is "Ma" and "Pa." Why isn't there "Na"?
> 
> * "Debbie" is usually short for "Deb*o*rah." Why don't you hear about anyone named Debo/Debbo?


Because, at least in Spanish Debo/debbo doesn't sound cute, soft, feminine; actually _debo _means owe, you don't want to even owe your name :b, or to have your name as if it was a dutty (must do), ie I must go to the supermarket (debo ir al supermercado), Debo debe todo, incluso el nombre (debo debs everything, name included). 
:smile2:

Then _na_ sounds a bit like _no_, nah, not so nice maybe? But don't pay much attention to me, my mind is wired in a different language about this matter :b


----------



## BAH

"All dressed up but nowhere to go"


----------



## Chevy396

Depending on the state, you might save that much on housing though. It's still bad if it's minumim wage, that needs to double everywhere to make any sense.


----------



## tea111red

SolutionX said:


> Depending on the state, you might save that much on housing though. It's still bad if it's minumim wage, that needs to double everywhere to make any sense.


I forgot this state has no income tax...so it's not as bad as I had originally thought.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm not really sure I want to leave this little mountain view forest farm. Maybe I will try to buy it out when my parents get too old to live here. I could rent the nicer attached apartment, but my parents would be able to hear every time I had sex, or talked at all.


----------



## Chevy396

When you fart and it feels like it might have come out as poop, but when you check you realize it was just a hard fart.


----------



## Nekobasu

Han Solo: Keep your distance though, Chewie…but don’t look like your tryin’ to keep your distance. I don’t know…fly casual.


----------



## BAH

Tinyy


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my haircut experience is better tomorrow.


----------



## kesker

Re
Respl
Resplend
Resplendent
If I could only wear a sea-green dress.
Sigh.

What?
It was what?

Steno Pads.


----------



## komorikun

This guy sounds identical to Louis Theroux.






Ulaanbaatar really sounds like a frozen hell hole. It's the coldest capital in the world and has super polluted air.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulaanbaatar#Geography_and_climate


----------



## komorikun

Oops. Oh it's his brother. No wonder, LOL.


----------



## riverbird

Charles Grodin was 56 years old when the first Beethoven movie came out. For some reason, this feels...wrong. He didn't look that old in that movie! Why is this messing with my mind? :lol


----------



## tea111red

This Chinese food I had gave me a bad headache.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> This Chinese food I had gave me a bad headache.


:hug

Food poisoning?


----------



## tea111red

https://www.healthline.com/health/chinese-restaurant-syndrome

pfft...I asked for no MSG.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> Food poisoning?


It may be due to MSG. Or this Diet Coke...if it was even that. It didn't even really taste like Diet Coke, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

These two that are in love. Watching them dance puts a smile on my face like the woman by the door -


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> This Chinese food I had gave me a bad headache.


Must of had MSG or something similar in it. Preservatives like that give me migraines.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It may be due to MSG. Or this Diet Coke...if it was even that. It didn't even really taste like Diet Coke, lol.


Oh, brain freeze. :grin2:


----------



## BAH

Oof


----------



## love is like a dream

i was watching videos of animals interference/cross football fields. in all the videos they seem like they know they are under spotlight/stealing the show.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> i was watching videos of animals interference/cross football fields. in all the videos they seem like they know they are under spotlight/stealing the show.


maybe except this cat


----------



## love is like a dream

how cats see the world

human vision vs cat vision


----------



## love is like a dream

i don't sleep better with the tv on, i just can't fall asleep in silence. this is why i use slleep/autoshutdown 90 minutes 


i sleep listening to the same tv series over and over since a lot of years "im autistic" 
mainly 3
date of production:

1979
1985
1987


----------



## Blue Dino

Coincidence said:


> i was watching videos of animals interference/cross football fields. in all the videos they seem like they know they are under spotlight/stealing the show.


I just remember watching this on some news segment when I was younger.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

How can you say you're not a morning person when you go to bed so early at night? I guess you're not a night person either? Lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Go Jess, go Jess. Love that song.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm gonna ride my bike a lot today, to forget all the ****.


----------



## BAH

That lonely cloud


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm almost downtown ready.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm gonna ride my bike a lot today, to forget all the ****.


Where you headed to ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mabel Pines said:


> Where you headed to ?


A bit everywhere. Near the river mostly, on the bike trail to relax and look at the water and people.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

i miss those mornings.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Go Jess, go Jess. Love that song.


Really showcasing her strategic skills as well....


----------



## Wanderlust26

I opened a new bank account online today and somehow ended up with two checking accounts. :huh Now I have to make another call, goddamnit! 

Also, I've had the most social interactions during the past 2 days than during the past few months. It's been good exposure therapy and got my momentum going.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm only liking the Balls to the Wall album from Accept so far....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Really showcasing her strategic skills as well....


I noticed she does that to attract the audience, yet her playing the guitar so well is the surprising part. :eek


----------



## GeomTech

*sigh*. Well, it has come to this. 

After much sloppy musings, I have determined that I am in fact, likely not an INTP / INFP / INTJ or any intuitive type for that matter. Instead, I've settled on ISTJ; or at least some introverted type with heavy ISTJ influences (presumably from exposure from mother). Yep. The one said by some to be the boring accountants of the world; though I suck at accounting. I suppose the pattern or theme of this type is what has encompassed my entire life. The Ne-Si axis is still present within this type, and well, I'm not an extrovert, so that would rule out ESTJ (seemingly scary) / ESFJ (*yuck!*); and ISFJ wouldn't make much sense since I am not well-versed in the usage of Fe or extroverted feeling. This leaves ISTJ. *sigh* Though, something doesn't quite mesh with this new label. I'm thinking ISFP; though a bit iffy on the auxiliary extroverted sensing; which I am not very skilled in. 

However, whether or not this label is accurate, I think I will not stand for it anymore. I will not be the "pet technician"; the guy that "cleans up" after the mess of others, and takes care of the detailed tasks while every one else laughs, BSs, and muses on the "big picture", and "possibilities". No more of that. I will not be treated like an asset; a farm animal for mere mental manual labor; the guy that does the "boring" crap; the guy that upholds nearly everything, and if absent, the concrete manifestations of said idea would epically crumble. I will not maintain a system for these people that ultimately vacuums the soul out of my physical vessel. Sure, this kind of work could simply be an "inclination"; and some may say "Well, surely someone has to do the dirty work", but no. That person will not be I. It's time I work for myself, and other persons in said position should try to do the same. No more of this stuffs of being treated like a lowly workhorse, and being ultimately under-appreciated at the end of the day. Instead of being a representation of the Alpha boss or Beta worker drone; I shall opt out of these 2 options, yet if I were to represent it somehow, I'd say I'd follow the path of the Sigma; the lone wolf.


----------



## BAH

Beep


----------



## harrison

My wife wants a new ipad for her birthday. It was supposed to be a new jacket but it's changed. No way Jose. She gets a free one from her work too so I don't even see why she needs one.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I don't want to die; I just want to cease existing.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


:hug



harrison said:


> My wife wants a new ipad for her birthday. It was supposed to be a new jacket but it's changed. No way Jose. She gets a free one from her work too so I don't even see why she needs one.


Aren't so many women just like that? :b Happy birthday to her .


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> Aren't so many women just like that? :b Happy birthday to her .


Thanks Susy.

(and yes, they are) :b


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


:clap :clap


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


:O :yes :grin2:


----------



## BAH

Yaaass


----------



## GeomTech

Amon said:


> Yaaass


Ewwww......


----------



## 0589471

it was so beautiful out yesterday, wind and some rain, overcast all day. today it's sunny, hot and no clouds WHAT happened??? ugh i hate the desert.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> it was so beautiful out yesterday, wind and some rain, overcast all day. today it's sunny, hot and no clouds WHAT happened??? ugh i hate the desert.


Why do you prefer overcast to sunny, if I may ask, lol?


----------



## 0589471

Mabel Pines said:


> Why do you prefer overcast to sunny, if I may ask, lol?


I have a thing against the sun  it's always too bright and I burn like a lobster. It's sunny about 98% of the time where I live, so a break from that is welcome lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I liked beer. It'd be way cheaper to order when going out.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I wish I liked beer. It'd be way cheaper to order when going out.


Water is cheaper. You can get yourself to like that, if you want to be able to order something cheap that you like when you go out.


----------



## cinto

I always want to talk to you but I see who you interact with and I never feel like I have anything profound or interesting enough. So I'll just say thank you for existing as you. I hope you have a great day today.


----------



## tea111red

I think getting my wisdom teeth removed was actually a pretty dumb decision. It altered my appearance for the worse, I think. I probably would've aged better had I kept them.

My financial problems wouldn't be as bad had I never gotten them removed, too. :roll


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Water is cheaper. You can get yourself to like that, if you want to be able to order something cheap that you like when you go out.


True. I meant I'd like to get drunk cheap. haha


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> True. I meant I'd like to get drunk cheap. haha


Then you might to try to order food there and bring your own booze?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Then you might to try to order food there and bring your own booze?


I'd have to mix my cocktail, pour it into bottles, and carry the weight around in my purse into a bar. That would be too much work.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Doing those things were scary, but they made me feel alive.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Doing those things were scary, but they made me feel alive.


You might like marijuana or psychedelics or psychoactives .


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> I think getting my wisdom teeth removed was actually a pretty dumb decision. It altered my appearance for the worse, I think. I probably would've aged better had I kept them.
> 
> My financial problems wouldn't be as bad had I never gotten them removed, too.


Were the teeth like really big and impacted? I never imagine wisdom tooth removal could get to the point of altering your appearance.

I had all 4 of mine removed at once during college, so that wasn't not too pleasant.



Wanderlust26 said:


> I'd have to mix my cocktail, pour it into bottles, and carry the weight around in my purse into a bar. That would be too much work.


You might come off to others as an alcoholic if you do that :lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

Blue Dino said:


> You might come off to others as an alcoholic if you do that :lol


I'd probably get kicked out if anything. :S


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Were the teeth like really big and impacted? I never imagine wisdom tooth removal could get to the point of altering your appearance.
> 
> I had all 4 of mine removed at once during college, so that wasn't not too pleasant.


They really weren't that bad, imo, but the dentist suggested I get them removed...probably to get my money more than for my wellbeing.

Getting them removed made my face look more weird and not held up as well, lol, my cheeks look less filled in and my dark circles are more prominent.

The roots were pretty long so getting them removed made my face look less "held together," and more flat?, I guess.


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://thoughtcatalog.com/holly-riordan/2018/05/your-forever-person-is-going-to-hurt-you/


----------



## BAH

Musical.ly cringe


----------



## Chevy396

There is a possibility that the radio signal from my implant is interfering with my laptop WI-FI.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> There is a possibility that the radio signal from my implant is interfering with my laptop WI-FI.


Implant for what?


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> Implant for what?


Just a heart monitor for diagnosing why I had a stroke.


----------



## tea111red

I drank 30 oz of coffee and 16 oz of an energy drink...don't really feel all that energized.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> I drank 30 oz of coffee and 16 oz of an energy drink...don't really feel all that energized.


 I would be climbing the walls, lol.


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> I would be climbing the walls, lol.


Haha....guess I developed a tolerance fast.

Trying to see if this SAD lamp will help now, lol.


----------



## twistix

Such a cloudy day, makes me want to stay in bed


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think this dude at work might be a bit lazy cause he was supposed to get a few things done that he didn't do yesterday and the woman told me it didn't make any sense. She had to stay like two hours late cause of him and I think she worked 11 hours. I don't know what time she came in but I know she had to have worked at least nine and a half hours. That's ridiculous. I could tell she was annoyed but trying not to show it at the same time. It's more money for her but damn. It's not a hard job. I know if I can do it, he can cause I'm a slow learner. He told me yesterday I had to do something, which wouldn't take long anyways and I told her I forgot to do it today and she told me he was supposed to do it. He goes off to talk a lot, too when it's just me and him working cause I'll be back there by myself sometimes.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm feeling extremely inferior to many women right now. I'm so worthless.


----------



## BAH

Noope


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I'm feeling extremely inferior to many women right now.


I feel this way a lot, too. :/


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> I'm feeling extremely inferior to many women right now. I'm so worthless.


It would probably do you some good if you tried with all of your might to turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm feeling extremely inferior to many women right now. I'm so worthless.


No. :hug

You are awesome. 

No need to compare, as are uniquely you. 

If compare you against you and doing your own thing and doing better than you did before, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I feel this way a lot, too. :/


:hug


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> I feel this way a lot, too. :/


You are actually an awesome person.


----------



## Clockwise7

Anyone listen to the new Perfect Circle album yet? Thoughts and opinions?....


----------



## Mabel Pines

Cold brew coffee at Starbucks tastes just like their regular coffee and gets you the same level of caffeine-stimulation as that, too, so I wonder if they are actually the same but charge more for one because there are saps out there, like me, and the company knows it, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> They really weren't that bad, imo, but the dentist suggested I get them removed...probably to get my money more than for my wellbeing.
> 
> Getting them removed made my face look more weird and not held up as well, lol, my cheeks look less filled in and my dark circles are more prominent.
> 
> The roots were pretty long so getting them removed made my face look less "held together," and more flat?, I guess.


I never heard of wisdom teeth removal altering your facial appearance, thats interesting. Mine were pretty big too according to my dentist. And they were impacted so had to be removed. But pressing on my jaw area on either side, I do feel a little indent from where my wisdom teeth were. 

Sucks yours were removed even if they weren't giving you issues. Though I've heard they always could down the line. So at least you never have to worry about it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

She has this sense of self-entitlement now that she's a mom. ***** needs a good slappin'. You're embarrassing my gender.


----------



## funnynihilist

who gonna roll this boobage?


----------



## BAH

Atatatatata


----------



## Nekobasu

HAHA I was eating some sardines, sardines in tomato sauce, I put them on the floor and my sweet cat Tiger Lily started eating them I guess I should have known better than to put tasty fish where a cat can get to it.


----------



## Nekobasu

Coincidence said:


> i don't know what this means but i want a partner who completes me. like for example i fear reptiles, so i don't want her to fear them. i want someone who is like a fearless savage


You are quoting yourself. That in itself is a bad sign. I think you need help.:frown2:


----------



## Barakiel

I had a weird and unrefreshing nap today. Even before I fully fell asleep I couldn’t close my eyes for a minute without experiencing these vivid, surreal “proto-dreams”, like imagery and scenarios that play out when you’re half-asleep with little to no conscious input. I ‘woke’ up laughing from one of them but stopped when I realized I couldn’t even explain to myself what just happened in the quasi-dream that I found funny.


----------



## komorikun

What is the point of telling tall tales on a forum when it's not even trolling or catfishing? Putting on a totally fake persona. So bizarre especially when they do it for an extended period of time.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> anyway, people sometimes quote themselves to elaborate/explain more/add additional details,etc
> do you understand?


:yes their post was uncalled for...


----------



## Daxi004

I feel so old, when is this over again?


----------



## Daxi004

This plant wasn't here yesterday? 

Wonder what it is 🤔


----------



## Alpha Tauri

anhelou said:


> This plant wasn't here yesterday?
> 
> Wonder what it is &#129300;


Looks like a mango sapling


----------



## Daxi004

Alpha Tauri said:


> Looks like a mango sapling


OMGGGGG I DID IT!!

:yay

(forgot I planted it)


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Congrats!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had forgotten the pure decadence of a nice baked potato with sour cream. I almost never eat them anymore but I eat one and start planning my next one. Until the carb blast hits me.


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> Cold brew coffee at Starbucks tastes just like their regular coffee and gets you the same level of caffeine-stimulation as that, too, so I wonder if they are actually the same but charge more for one because there are saps out there, like me, and the company knows it, lol.


Ice is hella expensive. ;P


----------



## BAH

Oof


----------



## Crisigv

I can only assume that I've been replaced...again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

When I’m quiet, I’m smart. When I talk, I’m not. A basic social interaction is almost always a disaster for me. I just can not imagine a scenario where I’m ever socially competent. And because of this, I’m doomed to the meaning of my life, my reason for continuing life, is basically to avoid having my family have to bury me at such a relatively young age.

You’re welcome, family.


----------



## crimeclub

If you're halfway there you can't follow that up with 'I'm living on a prayer'.


----------



## BAH

Downgrade


----------



## rociomorel

what to do on a sunday?


----------



## BAH

A whole lot of nuthin


----------



## funnynihilist

Nuthin is too much 4 mee


----------



## BAH

Nyahh


----------



## Sus y

funnynihilist said:


> Nuthin is too much 4 mee


What do you think of 1000 bee stings at you all at the same time? :grin2: 
0


----------



## EarthDominator

Starting to think that nothing in my life goes right at the moment. (Including my headphones because I somehow broke them :sigh )


----------



## funnynihilist

Sus y said:


> What do you think of 1000 bee stings at you all at the same time? :grin2:
> 0


I really meant that as I dont want anything lol


----------



## Wren611

Part of me really enjoys annoying people.


----------



## unsocial lego

Oh no I just saw the big pile of laundry I have to do. I'm exhausted from work though. :flush


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just started watching The 100. Eliza Taylor is so pretty, and she's Australian because of course she is.


----------



## firestar

Out of curiosity, I looked up the rescue group that fostered my cat on Facebook. I found an old photo of him from when I adopted him last October and a few pictures of the feral cat colony where he was born. 

One of the more recent posts was about two cats that had been returned to the rescue group after being adopted seven months ago. The cats were clean and well-behaved. The only issue was that they weren't very affectionate and spent a lot of time hiding. 

I really can't believe that someone would return two cats for that reason. My own cat isn't that affectionate. He doesn't sleep on my bed or sit on my lap. He's happy to be petted, but he doesn't seek it out. I figured it was because he was born feral. I would never return him for that reason. Those poor cats.


----------



## Kevin001

Shopping for others is rough


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> in the past i was extremely introverted on here (i never even quoted people)
> but in 2017/2018 i started to quote people. i quotes like 20 members. pretty much all of them ignored me except:
> tea111red and PurplePeopleEater and Sus y and cinto and Scrub-Zero. xD


You've grown quite a bit.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> grown like change? oh yes yes.
> 
> i guess you don't mean the age thing since i joined this site when i was old enough already. but yeah i'm not the same person i used to be in 2014, and in 2011 i was completely someone else. people change.


Yes...your SA seems to have lessened (at least online). You're definitely more "outgoing" and uninhibited.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i didn't post here at all in 2015/2016 until october 2017


How did you spend your time?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I are drunk. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> oh man a lot of things (not happy times). i ended up living alone since 2015 (something i would never have expected, but i'm ok with).
> 
> in 2016 i used to post a lot on another english site, buy they banned me.


I see...so, what brought you back to this site? Sorry for all the questions, lol.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> because of its high tolerance for trolling. and no it's okay. you can ask me anything


Haha, alright.


----------



## Random person

Can you make slime with super glue? Hmm... 🤔


----------



## Blue Dino

Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station* Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station again* Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station again and again* Oh Saturday Sun... Oh Saturday Sun... Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station one final time* finally... something different... cues Fall Out Boy song... pours drink onto stereo. 

Silence is better.


----------



## BAH

W
a
t


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone knows I wash on Tuesdays, hopefully she is home soon to attend to her clothes.


----------



## Sus y

Coincidence said:


>


Looks like an earing I would use. :grin2:


----------



## Rebootplease

Nothing like the smell of dog crap in the morning


----------



## komorikun

Should I send my dad a lump of coal for father's day?


----------



## komorikun




----------



## tea111red

Blue Dino said:


> Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station* Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station again* Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station again and again* Oh Saturday Sun... Oh Saturday Sun... Oh Saturday Sun... *changes station one final time* finally... something different... cues Fall Out Boy song... pours drink onto stereo.
> 
> Silence is better.


Reeeeemeeember meeeeee for centurieeeees ? 

They love to play that song often here.


----------



## riverbird

I've fallen head over heels in love with Photoshop again. I want to make all the things.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I wonder how many men wept when Meg Myers cut her hair.


----------



## love is like a dream

Sus y said:


> Looks like an earing I would use. :grin2:


Sus y!


----------



## love is like a dream

lol


----------



## Sus y

riverbird said:


> I've fallen head over heels in love with Photoshop again. I want to make all the things.


I love photoshop too, I'm not an expert but know few things and have done some short animations for Instagram, I would like to improve, sadly I don't have it now because it's too expensive. :O


----------



## Mabel Pines

SamanthaStrange said:


> I wonder how many men wept when Meg Myers cut her hair.


If it is a lot, she could sell her cut hair for a lot of money, lol. And maybe for more cash if she autographs them.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I have so many little plant projects lined up for myself that it's overwhelming me a bit.... :S


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I have so many little plant projects lined up for myself that it's overwhelming me a bit.... :S


A little garden in your backyard or potted plants or something else? If something else, then what, if I may ask?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> A little garden in your backyard or potted plants or something else? If something else, then what, if I may ask?


-need to repot several of my plants
-I'm going to propagate a few of my succulents by taking stem cuttings so that they stay small in their little pots. They will require a lot of attention during that time because I will need to spray the soil nearly everyday to promote root growth.
-I'm going to convert my phalaenopsis orchids that are currently potted in bark to a semi-water culture setup and monitor how the roots are adapting.

I think that's about it but I have a pretty big collection so there will be a lot of plants to go through.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> -need to repot several of my plants
> -I'm going to propagate a few of my succulents by taking stem cuttings so that they stay small in their little pots. They will require a lot of attention during that time because I will need to spray the soil nearly everyday to promote root growth.
> -I'm going to convert my phalaenopsis orchids that are currently potted in bark to a semi-water culture setup and monitor how the roots are adapting.
> 
> I think that's about it but I have a pretty big collection so there will be a lot of plants to go through.


You are pretty succulent, yourself, if that is okay for me to say.  I apologize, if it is not.  Because you are so beautiful and you are an awesome human being, a great poster and I would like to get to know you more.


----------



## love is like a dream

i swear theres a couple like this in my family lol 
speaking of "true love" a couple like in the video sum it all up.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Just saw the 2 Asian girls who live across the hallway from me walking their big orange cat on a leash in the snow. The cat made some sort of horrible yelp. Don't think he liked the snow too much. So their walk ended pretty quickly. Guess they wanted the cat to experience the snow since it rarely snows here. They were giggling like maniacs.


I locked eyes with this orange cat when he was in a window and I was on my balcony about 2 or 3 months ago. But this evening after work, we had our first communication. I went onto the balcony again to see if there were any cats around since I often see 2 cats in the window of one of the apartments in the neighboring building. I also saw the tortie cat belonging to the Rastafarian neighbor below me a couple times.

So I went out to the balcony for my daily check, and there he was in a living room window a bit further away. He saw me and ran down from his window, so I thought maybe I freaked him out or something. I went to grab my phone just in case to take photo. When I came back, he was in the window closer to my balcony and started meowing at me!! I meowed back a few times. Only got one pic and no video since one of the Asian girls and her Asian boyfriend were walking back home and they actually heard the cat and saw me on the balcony. Wonder what they thought of that?

Such a talker just like this cat that I posted about previously:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pet-pics-13358/index130.html#post1092553786


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> Reeeeemeeember meeeeee for centurieeeees ?
> 
> They love to play that song often here.


This always lets me down every time it tricks me into thinking Suzanne Vega Tom's Diner is gonna play. :lol


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Blue Dino

It's always funny to hear sprinkles go on during the middle of a rainstorm.


----------



## Rebootplease

Why cant i just clean the inside of my windshield.


----------



## Kevin001

I like Lyft better than Uber but Uber is cheaper so.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> You are pretty succulent, yourself, if that is okay for me to say.  I apologize, if it is not.  Because you are so beautiful and you are an awesome human being, a great poster and I would like to get to know you more.


Thank you.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Coincidence said:


>


:lol :lol :lol

That made my day.


----------



## love is like a dream

Wanderlust26 said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> That made my day.


ah lol yea  that cat is crazy. made me laugh too when i first watched the video. xD


----------



## funnynihilist

I dont feel alive


----------



## Wanderlust26

Coincidence said:


> ah lol yea  that cat is crazy. made me laugh too when i first watched the video. xD


I lost it when the cat fell. :haha


----------



## SFC01

rouge et noir


----------



## funnynihilist

bounce bounce bounce


----------



## tea111red

<insert awkward moment in life>


----------



## Blue Dino

My old phone/current music player lasts about 10mins tops with each full charge. I like that phone because the sound of it is so good and intuitive.


----------



## love is like a dream

Wanderlust26 said:


> I lost it when the cat fell. :haha


 the cat in the video? yeah that is one funny cat


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## BAH

Perhaps it's better to keep "certain" comments to myself


----------



## Rebootplease

Amon said:


> Perhaps it's better to keep "certain" comments to myself


Teaser...


----------



## BAH

Nawt yet


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Another awkward phone call. -_-


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sheep can't hear zippers unzipping.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> Another awkward phone call. -_-


Do you have a stalker?


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> Sheep can't hear zippers unzipping.


What are you talking about ? I only heard unzipping zippers


----------



## SFC01

going coco loco - i had to do something and hope it works !!


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rebootplease said:


> Do you have a stalker?


Ha, no. I was the awkward one.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Need to clean my car inside and out.


----------



## Slacker

Annoyed that every time I open or close my window the neighbor happens to be out there.
Annoyed that that annoys me.


----------



## Rebootplease

Slacker said:


> Annoyed that every time I open or close my window the neighbor happens to be out there.
> Annoyed that that annoys me.


Tell him to get a job.


----------



## Slacker

Rebootplease said:


> Tell him to get a job.


Starting to wonder if that is his job... :sus :afr


----------



## leaf in the wind

Riverdale is crazy.

Tonight's episode reminded me of freaking Game of Thrones.


----------



## BAH

"Eugh"


----------



## love is like a dream

lol yea


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not getting sick again


----------



## Daxi004

What day is it?


----------



## Chevy396

Mango beer rocks.


----------



## Chevy396

Hurry up and deliver my drugs already, FedEx. I'm gonna have to fire them and hire the oxy dealer down the street.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> What day is it?


TGIF


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> TGIF


Does that mean it's Friday?


----------



## Chevy396

SolutionX said:


> Hurry up and deliver my drugs already, FedEx. I'm gonna have to fire them and hire the oxy dealer down the street.


BTW the drugs are prescription/legal, not smuggling dope through FedEx, although I have before. ;P Allegedly.


----------



## Chevy396

$800 for a cowboy hat? This thing better have the master password to every woman's panties for that price.


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> Does that mean it's Friday?


Yep.


----------



## riverbird

SolutionX said:


> Mango beer rocks.


Mango beer? Share.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> Yep.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> Mango beer? Share.


----------



## komorikun

I guess cause it has finally warmed up.....SOOOOO many dorks on their little rent-a-bikes are out. Herds of them. At least most were riding on the street with cars as they should. I really hate when they ride on the sidewalk. 

Nearly got between a possible fight (not really sure) between a big dog that was lunging at a little dog on a crowded sidewalk. I think I know why there were so many dogs there. It's cause there is a large apartment building right nearby that allows dogs. Because the majority of apartments don't allow dogs, if one does allow dogs then almost every occupant will have a dog. 

Before I thought about how I should rent an apartment that allows dogs since my sister might come to visit and she has one. I don't ever plan on getting one unless I find a job where I can work from home (unlikely). But now that I think about it...I'd rather not live in such a place. I can handle little dogs but anything more than 40 pounds freaks me out if they try to get too close to me. Especially that whole lunging thing. I don't know if they are trying to be friendly or trying to bite me. Don't think I'd want to ride the elevator with a big dog in it. Plus all the lazy owners that don't properly walk their dogs, instead they just take the dog to the grass right outside the building so foo foo can take a piss/poop. My sister can get really lazy too. For a few months she was living in an apartment that had a huge deck/balcony. So guess where her dog was doing its business in wintertime?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel so out of place/sync with everything/everyone


----------



## firestar

My cat has become so patient. He'll just sit there while I fiddle with his harness. He doesn't squirm when I brush his teeth or clip his nails. This morning he was meowing so I picked him up and started to carry him around. He just sat in my arms like a giant doll until I got tired of carrying him and finally put him down (which I suspect is actually what he wanted). How can an animal - especially one so young - be so much more patient than most people?


----------



## BAH

Online but Permanently Banned xD


----------



## leaf in the wind

Portion sizes are getting really out of hand. I went out to a bar for burgers, and couldn't finish the burger- let alone the coleslaw and fries that came with it. The sides basically went untouched. So much wasted food and money, but one entree was enough food for two people.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to look up C.S. Lewis


----------



## Chevy396

Feels like someone is stabbing a knife into my back and twisting it around. Both physically and metaphorically now.


----------



## Chevy396

If you spend your whole life avoiding embarrassment it is still going to happen, it will just feel a hundred times worse when it happens.


----------



## 0589471

omg it is the same here, they give you bucket sized cups for drinks and fries that can feed a family and burgers you need to cut in half. I look at kids menus for a reason they tend to be smaller portions I just hate when they give you a look like you're trying to be cheap lol.


leaf in the wind said:


> Portion sizes are getting really out of hand. I went out to a bar for burgers, and couldn't finish the burger- let alone the coleslaw and fries that came with it. The sides basically went untouched. So much wasted food and money, but one entree was enough food for two people.


----------



## love is like a dream

i want to open my heart to someone with Alzheimer's


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## SFC01

accidently sleeping in - what a waste !!


----------



## Rebootplease

SFC01 said:


> accidently sleeping in - what a waste !!


I wish i slept in.


----------



## Rebootplease

Dont forget your mothers. Its mothers day


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> My cat has become so patient. He'll just sit there while I fiddle with his harness. He doesn't squirm when I brush his teeth or clip his nails. This morning he was meowing so I picked him up and started to carry him around. He just sat in my arms like a giant doll until I got tired of carrying him and finally put him down (which I suspect is actually what he wanted). How can an animal - especially one so young - be so much more patient than most people?


You got yourself one of them new fangled dogcats.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> You got yourself one of them new fangled dogcats.


Yup. He licks me like a dog, too


----------



## Rebootplease

Where is funny. Getting bored.


----------



## Chevy396

"Jonas Boner", what an unfortunate name. It's kind of rude to your grandparents if you say anything about it, so you just keep on pretending it doesn't mean anything while everyone snickers at the mere mention of your name.


----------



## BAH

Chaaange


----------



## funnynihilist

Huh wut?


----------



## leaf in the wind

"The Jets could actually win the Cup this year."

Honestly, you could say that about any team that makes the final four.


----------



## Wren611

It's so true.


----------



## Chevy396

Since it is mother's day I suppose I will at least say that I don't envy her having to be around my Dad every day and night for nearly her entire life.

He is one of those annoying guys who will just sit there and poke at you after you explain that he's driving you crazy, then when you snap he will throw a big hissy fit and blame it all on you.


----------



## SofaKing

SolutionX said:


> Since it is mother's day I suppose I will at least say that I don't envy her having to be around my Dad every day and night for nearly her entire life.
> 
> He is one of those annoying guys who will just sit there and poke at you after you explain that he's driving you crazy, then when you snap he will throw a big hissy fit and blame it all on you.


And don't forget, father's day is around the corner.


----------



## Chevy396

SofaKing said:


> And don't forget, father's day is around the corner.


Well, my Mom isn't exactly the most likeable and loving mother, so I'm not sure who has it the worst, probably their children.

I guess I ruined Mother's Day now.


----------



## riverbird

I inherited a bunch of Pogs and slammers a few years ago to resell on eBay but I've procrastinated because... it's literally thousands of Pogs and that's overwhelming! I did sell some of the fancy metal slammers a while back though. I'm trying to clear out my room and list more stuff on eBay now, which includes the mountain of Pogs... and I just want to throw them in a fire. Why were these things popular!? I was never into them as a kid.


----------



## komorikun

I see hipsters 2 buildings down having a little rooftop barbecue. Breeding hipsters. I heard a baby cry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Hipster baby.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I see hipsters 2 buildings down having a little rooftop barbecue. Breeding hipsters. I heard a baby cry.


That must have been quite a site. My neighbor is a bit of one, but all I get is to hear him sing horribly with his guitar and having loud sex (him not the women). Still, pretty trippy when you're stoned.


----------



## Chevy396

riverbird said:


> I inherited a bunch of Pogs and slammers a few years ago to resell on eBay but I've procrastinated because... it's literally thousands of Pogs and that's overwhelming! I did sell some of the fancy metal slammers a while back though. I'm trying to clear out my room and list more stuff on eBay now, which includes the mountain of Pogs... and I just want to throw them in a fire. Why were these things popular!? I was never into them as a kid.


I don't remember those, but I can understand why you hate them just after watching this video...


----------



## llodell88

i wonder if my mom ever noticed that there's a box that says 'hot sex' on it on the porch. i think it's been there for years, i wonder if i should tell her. i also noticed someone wrote '69' on it in marker. i mean it's literally sitting there right next to the door, i don't know how she hasn't noticed it yet.


----------



## Mabel Pines

llodell88 said:


> i wonder if my mom ever noticed that there's a box that says 'hot sex' on it on the porch. i think it's been there for years, i wonder if i should tell her. i also noticed someone wrote '69' on it in marker. i mean it's literally sitting there right next to the door, i don't know how she hasn't noticed it yet.


It is probably meant to be there for her secret side business, lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't like tea, don't like videogames, I like some of Miley Cyrus's music, and videos of people falling are mostly boring and not funny to me. Didn't feel like searching for the unpopular opinions thread so just decided to randomly post it here.


----------



## 3stacks

I can't keep doing this to these people they're too good and for me like the best group I've ever met and I dont offer anything to anyone, I'm just useless and they're better off without me.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't like tea, don't like videogames, I like some of Miley Cyrus's music, and videos of people falling are mostly boring and not funny to me. Didn't feel like searching for the unpopular opinions thread so just decided to randomly post it here.


You're on the internet, every opinion is unpopular.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> You're on the internet, every opinion is unpopular.


Ha, true. :laugh:


----------



## Rebootplease

Does anyone know they're spirit animal? Or wth that even is. I'm supposed to be finding out in my next therapy session. I think I am someones experiment.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Rebootplease said:


> Does anyone know they're spirit animal? Or wth that even is. I'm supposed to be finding out in my next therapy session. I think I am someones experiment.


Sloth, 100%.


----------



## Chevy396

Rebootplease said:


> Does anyone know they're spirit animal? Or wth that even is. I'm supposed to be finding out in my next therapy session. I think I am someones experiment.


Do you have a recurring animal in your dreams who helps you understand your life better? It is something to do with your sub concious being accessed that way. Mine is a black panther and I always have to stare it down in order to get some wisdom.


----------



## Sillystring1212

Did she ever marry ol' what's his face?


----------



## BAH

Walking I guess


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glass cannon. But one shotted.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been shaving my legs again. Now, I don't look like a caveman. Honestly, I didn't shave them at all throughout Winter and some of Spring. Just started shaving a week ago.


----------



## cinto

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've been shaving my legs again. Now, I don't look like a caveman. Honestly, I didn't shave them at all throughout Winter and some of Spring. Just started shaving a week ago.


What's wrong with hair on legs? You're not even a person. Worry about becoming one first lmao


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cinto said:


> What's wrong with hair on legs? You're not even a person. Worry about becoming one first lmao


Haha, I don't know. I used to not shave until I was 16. Never cared for shaving in my teens.


----------



## cinto

PurplePeopleEater said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with hair on legs? You're not even a person. Worry about becoming one first lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I don't know. I used to not shave until I was 16. Never cared for shaving in my teens.
Click to expand...

Where are you from again?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cinto said:


> Where are you from again?


Georgia in America.


----------



## cinto

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Georgia in America.


What part of Georgia? In America lol you mean Georgia, USA?


----------



## Crisigv

One day I will be brave enough.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Posted a quick reply.


----------



## cinto

Mabel Pines said:


> Posted a quick reply.


I don't like this character. ew


----------



## BAH

Oof


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

cinto said:


> What part of Georgia? In America lol you mean Georgia, USA?


On the border of South Carolina mid-state. If that makes sense. And yea. It's in the U.S.


----------



## Crisigv

All hope for me is gone. Nothing will be okay. I'm done.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Rebootplease

SolutionX said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know they're spirit animal? Or wth that even is. I'm supposed to be finding out in my next therapy session. I think I am someones experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a recurring animal in your dreams who helps you understand your life better? It is something to do with your sub concious being accessed that way. Mine is a black panther and I always have to stare it down in order to get some wisdom.
Click to expand...

Hmm, interesting. Thanks. I don't have one of these that I am aware of.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Butts and slices of pizza.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha, I don't know. I used to not shave until I was 16. Never cared for shaving in my teens.


And you never got laid? I find that hard to believe. Every guy likes a hairy girl.










P.S. I'm just assuming you are still pure, since it's good odds on this site, not anything because of you personally. ;P


----------



## Rebootplease

Lmao. I said talk no video


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SolutionX said:


> And you never got laid? I find that hard to believe. Every guy likes a hairy girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm just assuming you are still pure, since it's good odds on this site, not anything because of you personally. ;P


Lmao Actually, no. I didn't. My first time was when I was 21. My first kiss was when I was 19 and it took me like an hour to decide whether I wanted to do it or not while I was there with the guy. Kinda hilarious in a way. Because it took that long and the guy probably thought I was crazy. xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I should google myself and find out what comes up...I don’t think most people and haven’t ever really googled anyone, either I find out what I need to know in person or not all, probably naive in this day/age


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> All hope for me is gone. Nothing will be okay. I'm done.


I feel the same way


----------



## Chevy396

A good coder should be able to fix their own mind way better than any neurologist. The thing is simply a computer with inputs and outputs. In fact, the computer was modeled after the human brain.


----------



## Chevy396

Uho, I think this baby is coming wether I like it or not. Damn coffee and weed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s too bad I’m afraid of dying or I’d have done with it all right now


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's too bad I'm afraid of dying or I'd have done with it all right now


I wish I could help you mate. I wish I could help everyone here! :frown2:


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> A good coder should be able to fix their own mind way better than any neurologist. The thing is simply a computer with inputs and outputs. In fact, the computer was modeled after the human brain.


I think the computer stems from the mechanical calculator, which stems from the abacus.


----------



## notBlair

I absolutely love hearing other people speak different languages, uninhibited. It's fairly relaxing or at least comforting, for some reason. This girl was speaking some language over the phone and we had a fairly awkward exchange over who was going to open the door first. So she laughed, said sorry, and continued speaking over the phone in a different language. The whole thing was so adorable. There was a bus ride I took for 5 hours with a man and a woman, or maybe it was 2 men, 4 months ago, where they spoke some other language all the bus ride home. You don't get distracted because you can't eavesdrop, but for some reason it was relaxing background noise. 

I met a Croatian dude, and he always says pozdrav when he's about to leave, and he also signs his emails like that. It's so adorable and cute. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> I think the computer stems from the mechanical calculator, which stems from the abacus.


Fair enough, but it has evolved into a model of a brain.


----------



## notBlair

Spill some soda into the brain


----------



## Mabel Pines

notBlair said:


> Spill some soda into the brain


Are you saying that Coca-Cola is coming out with its own brand of soup?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> I wish I could help you mate. I wish I could help everyone here! :frown2:


Appreciate the thought man, likewise


----------



## Wanderlust26

Finally, my appetite is coming back.


----------



## SplendidBob

Just watching Black Sails again (pirate TV show lol) and oddly enough I came across something that almost perfectly describes my descent into avoidance.

"The most compelling lies are comprised almost entirely of truth" (self deception, reasons to avoid)
"And the more you deny its presence, the more powerful it gets, and the more likely it is to _consume you entirely without you ever even knowing it was there_"

Damn. Avoidance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Monster Munch.


----------



## komorikun

Finally opened up the ready made spinach salad mix I bought at Trader Joe's 10 days ago. There were *two *dressings/toppings packets inside!! (cranberries, candied pecans, blue cheese and raspberry vinaigrette)

Must have made a mistake at the factory or whatever.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm nothing. I'm not worth anything. I'll be forgotten.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

splendidbob said:


> Just watching Black Sails again (pirate TV show lol) and oddly enough I came across something that almost perfectly describes my descent into avoidance.
> 
> "The most compelling lies are comprised almost entirely of truth" (self deception, reasons to avoid)
> "And the more you deny its presence, the more powerful it gets, and the more likely it is to _consume you entirely without you ever even knowing it was there_"
> 
> Damn. Avoidance.


That's a great quote from the series, which is also pretty solid


----------



## 0589471

I hate that saying "It's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all". For me it's more painful to lose someone you love, then someone you never loved. I suppose I'm not taking it for what it means but I hate it anyway.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Finally opened up the ready made spinach salad mix I bought at Trader Joe's 10 days ago. There were *two *dressings/toppings packets inside!! (cranberries, candied pecans, blue cheese and raspberry vinaigrette)
> 
> Must have made a mistake at the factory or whatever.


It says on the bag it has blue cheese and raspberry vinaigrette. ;P

Sorry if I killed your buzz though.


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> It says on the bag it has blue cheese and raspberry vinaigrette. ;P
> 
> Sorry if I killed your buzz though.


There were two baggies of it. So 2 dressings, 2 bags of cheese, 2 bags of cranberries, and 2 bags of pecans.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> There were two baggies of it. So 2 dressings, 2 bags of cheese, 2 bags of cranberries, and 2 bags of pecans.


Ok. I'm probably missing something.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> There were two baggies of it. So 2 dressings, 2 bags of cheese, 2 bags of cranberries, and 2 bags of pecans.


Oh I see now, sober. There were a total of four salad dressing packets. Congratulations.


----------



## Chevy396

The pen is indeed mightier than the sword.


----------



## Chevy396

My biggest regret in life is not finishing signing up for the military as a computer networking officer. With the scores I got on the ASVAB I could have been CIA by now.

But I let my pride get in the way again, over twenty thousand dollars they thought I wasn't worth because I had a GED.


----------



## MCHB

The pen makes a drawing portable.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Beautiful. :crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@splendidbob @Sus y

I thought you both might like this, especially around 6:30+  -






The actor does a great impersonation of Michael J Fox.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> @splendidbob @Sus y
> 
> I thought you both might like this, especially around 6:30+  -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actor does a great impersonation of Michael J Fox.


LOL that ID thing remains one of the mines I need to replace hahah


----------



## love is like a dream

i don't know why they call bodybuilding a sport, anyway it's the ugliest "sport" after this american crap in thd post



Coincidence said:


> those idiots from usa need to stop with this gay parties they are engaged in and learn to play football, the real football that the world knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't football.
> 
> this is football


----------



## love is like a dream

:lol


----------



## SplendidBob

@ANX1 aarg, volunteer librarian lol.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> Random Thought Of The Day
> 
> maybe it's dumb to say that white european women are the happiest ever, but safe to say that the happiest creatures ever on this miserable planet tend to be white european women.
> 
> superior beauty aside; "they do whatever the fk they want".
> 
> white girls :heart


Is she that girl that's in random spam ads or whatever on random websites? Haha. She's facing the other way if that is her.


----------



## Chevy396

I managed to get a script of Suboxone to help me get over my "kratom addiction". Ironic? I think so since Suboxone is about 10-20 times stronger/more addictive.


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> Is she that girl that's in random spam ads or whatever on random websites? Haha. She's facing the other way if that is her.


Yes!!! I didn't recognize her from the front.


----------



## Chevy396

MCHB said:


> The pen makes a drawing portable.


That's what my Pixelbook stylus does.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am not at all as important to others as it seems to me at the moment. They might give me a sense that I matter them. But it is nothing more than a spur of the moment. The reality is they have many much more important valuable people in their lives than you. Most people have a much larger social circle and life experience than they come off as. I am just a mere little ant they spotted that grabbed their bored attention for a few seconds in their city of social circle and social life. I need to remember this. Take this into account constantly whenever I had the urge to try to befriend someone when I reach out and approach them.


----------



## Crisigv

If you don't care, no one will.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't like anime or watching sports.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> i don't know the ads you are talking about, but (She's facing the other way ) so it must be this :wink2:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfYoEsMByON/


lol, yes, that's it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> LOL that ID thing remains one of the mines I need to replace hahah


 Things in life happen for a reason. :O



splendidbob said:


> @*ANX1* aarg, volunteer librarian lol.


And is heard in a MJ Fox lookalike voice. 



Crisigv said:


> If you don't care, no one will.


Oi, we all care. :hug

But maybe too shy to say it.


----------



## Chevy396

Even though there are now about one school shootings per week, we are too busy busting pot growers. And potheads don't have enough guns, so it's their own fault for getting guns drawn on them in the middle of the night for growing a plant that is legal in half the country.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Things in life happen for a reason. :O


Do they? Logically, I guess so, I mean there must be a reasonable explanation for all things, in my case, lack of will to replace that old ID. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Do they? Logically, I guess so, I mean there must be a reasonable explanation for all things, in my case, lack of will to replace that old ID. :grin2:


Your brain is linked to my brain. :O


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Your brain is linked to my brain. :O


Somehow we all are :b, sadly I cannot read your thoughts, tho I'm reading someone else thoughts (the other user who's reading this, yup, you, I'm watching you).


----------



## komorikun

Kookoo. Kookoo.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Somehow we all are :b, sadly I cannot read your thoughts, tho I'm reading someone else thoughts (the other user who's reading this, yup, you, I'm watching you).


You did, as that would have been my response. :O



komorikun said:


> Kookoo. Kookoo.


How did you read my mind about Koko and her kittens -






now cats -






Amazing. :O


----------



## crimeclub

SolutionX said:


> Even though there are now about one school shootings per week, we are too busy busting pot growers. And potheads don't have enough guns, so it's their own fault for getting guns drawn on them in the middle of the night for growing a plant that is legal in half the country.


You know what to do in 2020.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Sus y

Arielle for stage version of Moana -






Wow, her diction. :eek


----------



## Chevy396

crimeclub said:


> You know what to do in 2020.


Don't gotta remind me.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> @Sus y
> 
> Arielle for stage version of Moana -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, her diction. :eek


Pretty, she seems to be very sweet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Pretty, she seems to be very sweet.


:yes

Her brother is Aladdin in the stage version in Australia and now so is she with being Princess Jasmine -






But it is her diction when singing which is impressive and could do Moana stage version if she wanted to. From what I understand, that clear diction is what is required for stage or live singing.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> Her brother is Aladdin in the stage version in Australia and now so is she with being Princess Jasmine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is her diction when singing which is impressive and could do Moana stage version if she wanted to. From what I understand, that clear diction is what is required for stage or live singing.


Very talented! I can admire people like that , as I sing nothing hahah! :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Very talented! I can admire people like that , as I sing nothing hahah! :laugh:


:yes

All people can sing, just it is being trained to do so. 

Should hear @*Ai* on here, as she is talented like that.

Her singing made me cry as was that beautiful.


----------



## mt moyt

i wish it was winter and im in a big city like London or Shanghai because i feel like going out for a walk to a Mcdonalds, and buying something like a 6 piece nuggets meal. i dont feel like going to sleep
but in singapore i step out for 5 seconds and ill be drenched in sweat


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This song -


----------



## Chevy396

My Dad's church is made up of quite a few well off people, but they pay their preachers the lowest salary in the state. Is somebody not tithing, or do they just spend it all on buildings and child molestation suites? Never met a Democrat there either btw.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> All people can sing, just it is being trained to do so.
> 
> Should hear @*Ai* on here, as she is talented like that.
> 
> Her singing made me cry as was that beautiful.


Well, I'm not up for the training lol. Cool for Ai


----------



## Chevy396

karenw said:


> Once a twa* always a twa* or sap maybe the case.


The trans people on here would probably disagree.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Well, I'm not up for the training lol. Cool for Ai


Just say me, me, me, me. :grin2:



On another subject, didn't know Foxes can be this small, cute -






But the cat finds them annoying. Interesting that the little Foxes attack as a team against the cat.

On their own they are scared of multiple cats and just bark at them -


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Just say me, me, me, me. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject, didn't know Foxes can be this small, cute -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the cat finds them annoying. Interesting that the little Foxes attack as a team against the cat.
> 
> On their own they are scared of multiple cats and just bark at them -


Yup, those babies they can be as cute as small :b










Hope that the thing on the carpet isn't poo haha!! :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> Yup, those babies they can be as cute as small :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that the thing on the carpet isn't poo haha!! :laugh:


Awwww, cute. 

Might be the cats marking their territory. 

They are full on energy when trying to train them to sit -


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Awwww, cute.
> 
> Might be the cats marking their territory.
> 
> They are full on energy when trying to train them to sit -


:mushy she's not doing anything wrong, I think he's not doing it right :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :mushy she's not doing anything wrong, I think he's not doing it right :b


I believe you are right, as touching near tail is a no no, especially if the tail has been stood on or pulled on in the past (or where they can't see what you are doing).

Instantly she reacted to that and went into back off mode (on her back attacking, moving away). So obviously something like that has happened to her in the past. The lady seemed to know that and looked like she patted her in the right way.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Baby animals are so cute and adorable.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't want to be sad all of the time.


----------



## komorikun

Can't believe I have captain chairs now. I'm turning into my dad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m 30 years old & I think the most money I’ve ever had/earned that wasn’t a loan is somewhere between $1500-$2000 & that was probably for a week if not less time than that


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Can't believe I have captain chairs now. I'm turning into my dad.


 Wait. Aren't those the spinning chairs that go in vans?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wait. Aren't those the spinning chairs that go in vans?


My dad calls these types of chairs "captain chairs." Kind of like office chairs without the wheels. Today I asked him why he never buys a sofa. He said the stepmonster:"would hog it and knock over the laptop stand and laptop. Would eat and drink on it thoroughly trashing sofa. Her house was trashed."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My dad calls these types of chairs "captain chairs." Kind of like office chairs without the wheels. Today I asked him why he never buys a sofa. He said the stepmonster:"would hog it and knock over the laptop stand and laptop. Would eat and drink on it thoroughly trashing sofa. Her house was trashed."


 Interesting. The actual chair part looks exactly like my computer chair. It used to be pretty comfy but I have had it for so long the padding in the back has gotten really flat so when you lean back it just kills your back.


----------



## Mabel Pines

ANX1 said:


> Just say me, me, me, me. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject, didn't know Foxes can be this small, cute -


 Can you believe that this turned to be a baby fox?









Here's the link: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north...rescued-puppy-turns-out-to-be-a-fox-1.2621252


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mabel Pines said:


> Can you believe that this turned to be a baby fox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north...rescued-puppy-turns-out-to-be-a-fox-1.2621252


They think it is, but still yet to be determined (Waiting until it grows bigger to see the tail fur colour change).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Interesting. The actual chair part looks exactly like my computer chair. It used to be pretty comfy but I have had it for so long the padding in the back has gotten really flat so when you lean back it just kills your back.


Does your computer chair have wheels? If not then you also have a *captain chair*, LOL.


----------



## BAH

"Stupidity isn't a virus, but it sure is spreadin like one"


----------



## Lohikaarme

Find you a man that loves you as much as my neighbor loves blasting The Weeknd at 8 in the morning and singing along offkey


----------



## SofaKing

I'm so conflicted sometimes. At times, I want a life partner to share the limited pleasures that life can offer if you take the time to explore them. 


At other times, I don't want to burden anyone with a simple lifestyle should I retire early and disappear into the woods to commune with nature and become a fully immersed self-talker that begins to weave clothing from stripped saplings and paint faces with blood on sports equipment for mates.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Does your computer chair have wheels? If not then you also have a *captain chair*, LOL.


 Yes. It has wheels but the top part of it looks like the chair you posted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve literally got nothing to look forward to except an exponential lost of problems to solve...I’ve gotta find a way to escape


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish Swiffer dusters were eco-friendly. I feel guilty contributing to environmental pollution, but damnit it works so well!


----------



## 0589471

_There was nothing that I wouldn't do
To keep myself around and close to you
Do you have an opinion? A mind of your own?
I thought you were special
I thought you should know _


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ That song will be stuck in my head all day now, lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I wish Swiffer dusters were eco-friendly. I feel guilty contributing to environmental pollution, but damnit it works so well!


Give an animal or human sacrifice of gratitude and thankfulness to Mother Earth for letting you pollute her, so you can have a clean floor.


----------



## Daxi004

It's funny how everything seems to go my way (hopefully) except friendship and love 

Some price you just hav e to pay ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

this is not good thinkin is it?
or am i realistic


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> It's funny how everything seems to go my way (hopefully) except friendship and love
> 
> Some price you just hav e to pay ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> this is not good thinkin is it?
> or am i realistic


If you be my friend, our friendship would go your way.


----------



## Daxi004

Mabel Pines said:


> If you be my friend, our friendship would go your way.


:grin2: ... :smile2:

can't handle friendship right now... Hope I get better soon

Thank you thoooouugh <3 <3


----------



## Mabel Pines

anhelou said:


> :grin2: ... :smile2:


:kiss


----------



## Kevin001

Mom charging $5 per ride....meh better than uber/lyft I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I ever have enough money to move out I’m never gonna live with anyone ever again & if I’ve got enough money to leave this city I’m never looking back


----------



## Mabel Pines

Canadian Brotha said:


> If I ever have enough money to move out I'm never gonna live with anyone ever again & if I've got enough money to leave this city I'm never looking back


Where are you going to move to? There's cities and smaller-versions of cities everywhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mabel Pines said:


> Where are you going to move to? There's cities and smaller-versions of cities everywhere.


It's not about where I'm going so much as leaving behind this place but somewhere in BC would be ideal


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lost my name badge I wear to work, so I asked for another one but I lost that one, too. lol What the hell? It must've fell out whenever I took my phone out of my pocket. I should've just put the new badge on but I was about to go home. Didn't think it would matter. But I found my old badge today.


----------



## love is like a dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lost my name badge I wear to work, so I asked for another one but I lost that one, too. lol What the hell? It must've fell out whenever I took my phone out of my pocket. I should've just put the new badge on but I was about to go home. Didn't think it would matter. But I found my old badge today.


 i know your name. the first letter is "S", right?


----------



## Alpha Tauri

If I get to live til 70, I still have 4 decades more of this **** to go through.


----------



## Daxi004

I'm not cool, I'm a uncomfortable dork and you must accept that


----------



## tea111red

Can you keep your BBQ smoke smell confined to your property 

Thx.

I hate how that smell gets in here and messes w/ my body even w/ all the windows and doors closed.


----------



## Wanderlust26

What a lonely journey.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Fiyero, wo bist du?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Coincidence said:


> i know your name. the first letter is "S", right?


Yes. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

It sucks to realize something you've hoped for won't happen.

It sucks even more going through this repeatedly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It sucks to realize something you've hoped for won't happen.
> 
> It sucks even more going through this repeatedly.


:hug


----------



## tea111red

I wonder how well I'd tolerate a surgery w/o anesthesia after going through such misery.


----------



## Crisigv

Am I allowed to feel good for at least one day?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I wonder how well I'd tolerate a surgery w/o anesthesia after going through such misery.





Crisigv said:


> Am I allowed to feel good for at least one day?


Something adorable to watch might help for both of you? -






:stu


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> Am I allowed to feel good for at least one day?


You sure are. I hope you feel good for the rest of your life because you deserve an enjoyable life, filled with love.


----------



## tea111red

Sorry for whining about the same stuff again. I hate going through it, too.


----------



## llodell88

something about being forced to pay expenses from a hospital stay, when you were forced to get admitted to a hospital, especially after trying so hard not to go, seems really unfair. It's not like you get forced to go to prison and have to pay all that money like that.


----------



## love is like a dream

maybe most mental disorders disappear when natural disasters happen or during wars,etc.. i mean (when you have no choice but to interact/work together with people to literally survive.


i mean if there were like floods and you are stuck somewhere and you need someone's help, without a doubt your avoidant personality disorder will disappear


----------



## Solomoon

Sometimes I wonder if I'll always be a gas giant and never turn into a star.

Also, I didn't know Jupiter and Saturn are "failed stars".


----------



## crimeclub

@Persephonethedread It took me only nearly 5 years to learn how to say your username correctly. It seems a bit quick but I feel like we've made a major step in our online friendship, I mean correct me if I'm wrong but we're like practically married now right? I didn't see it coming either. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Daxi004

What do you know about 'too soon'?


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Crisigv said:


> Am I allowed to feel good for at least one day?


:squeeze


----------



## love is like a dream

claudia, send me location.


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> claudia, send me location.


----------



## SFC01

on it !!!


----------



## SofaKing

Just sofaking bored of trying to get healthy. Do I want to be the healthiest guy in the graveyard? What's the point, really?


----------



## Chevy396

Went to see Solo last night. It's pretty good, not great, but good. The main complaint I had was the way Han dies at the end. It was so sad and it makes the other Star Wars episodes impossible.


* *




Ooops!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Did I **** up as always?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

_Lick my legs. I'm on fire. _


----------



## Chevy396

I have been instructed by a moderator that I should tone down my sense of humor and make the joke more obvious, which will make it much less humorous. Part of my sense of humor is to see the reaction of really uptight people when they don't realize it was a joke because they were angry or something.

I don't think any humor is going to be funny to anyone unless they have a similar sense of humor and are in a good mood. Can't please everyone, so I will have to decline the comedy advice. I have to please my fans first and foremost. If someone wants to get my jokes more easily, I guess they can start smoking pot.


----------



## cybernaut

I havent gotten sick much these days, but when I do, one key culprit is public transportation.The bus drivers around here really need to stop allowing creepy, nasty & 'self-rambling' people ride the bus for free. They always come on coughing in people's faces and spreading who the fűck knows what.

Last night, I moved away from this shady guy who openly coughed in my face(and continuously elsewhere) as the bus took off. Yet, I still got major whiffs of his coughs.Thankfully, I have a few spare antibiotics.But, I really dont have time for contracting a possible infection during late May.


----------



## Rebootplease

SamanthaStrange said:


> _Lick my legs. I'm on fire. _


What? Huh? Ok?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Rebootplease said:


> What? Huh? Ok?


----------



## Daxi004

Why are people mean?


----------



## Kevin001

I'll just watch a service online this morning. Live stream.


----------



## Kevin001

NiTech said:


> I havent gotten sick much these days, but when I do, one key culprit is public transportation.The bus drivers around here really need to stop allowing creepy, nasty & 'self-rambling' people ride the bus for free. They always come on coughing in people's faces and spreading who the fűck knows what.
> 
> Last night, I moved away from this shady guy who openly coughed in my face(and continuously elsewhere) as the bus took off. Yet, I still got major whiffs of his coughs.Thankfully, I have a few spare antibiotics.But, I really dont have time for contracting a possible infection during late May.


Public places are full of germs eek. I think working at a casino accounts for most of my sickness these days.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I love that moment when the painkillers kick in and my headaches disappear.

The most likely drug I'd get addicted to would probably be opioids.


----------



## Sus y

I'm reading an article in English that says "In from the cold?", I'm wondering if that's should be translated literally or if it means something like coming out of the isolation? I'm confused. Does anyone want to help? Pleaseeeeeeee.


----------



## Kevin001

Transportation is going to be my biggest issue if I move. If Uncle gets a car that would be a little easier.


----------



## Solomoon

Perithecia is a pretty word.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, that guy at work the other day told me I must have forgotten to put fruit out cause he said the woman that works there got mad about it. He said he took up for me but he lied cause the woman told me today that he was supposed to do it and told me he got mad about me not doing it. I believe her over him cause she does everything she's supposed to and even told the supervisor that she never has a problem with me. But she always says that everyday there's like three things he doesn't get done. I don't see how he's gonna get mad at me for something that was his fault. He even said himself that I must've forgotten to do the fruit cause he said that's the first time I didn't do something. The woman said he was supposed to do it so I know who was lying. He didn't tell me about any fruit. I won't be talking to him much anymore.


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, that guy at work the other day told me I must have forgotten to put fruit out cause he said the woman that works there got mad about it. He said he took up for me but he lied cause the woman told me today that he was supposed to do it and told me he got mad about me not doing it. I believe her over him cause she does everything she's supposed to and even told the supervisor that she never has a problem with me. But she always says that everyday there's like three things he doesn't get done. I don't see how he's gonna get mad at me for something that was his fault. He even said himself that I must've forgotten to do the fruit cause he said that's the first time I didn't do something. The woman said he was supposed to do it so I know who was lying. He didn't tell me about any fruit. I won't be talking to him much anymore.


Typical jerk trying to blame you for something he did.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Typical jerk trying to blame you for something he did.


What's ridiculous is that he goes off for like an hour break everytime he works with me. And the last time he went on an hour and 15 minute break. I checked to see how long he's be gone on my phone real quick. I never use my phone at work except for on break. I don't get but a 30 minute break when I'm working 8 hours, which is plenty for me. I get 15 minutes on a 6 hour day. And I notice him going off a lot, too cause I'll be back there by myself a lot and he'll just disappear. I think he talks a lot at work. It's one thing to talk some but I just think he might be manipulative maybe. I don't know.:crying:


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. The college boys above me are playing loud music and having loud gay sex again.


----------



## Rebootplease

komorikun said:


> Oh god. The college boys above me are playing loud music and having loud gay sex again.


Are you sure it's not just beer pong?


----------



## SofaKing

You'd think after all these years, I'd have solidified a point to all this.


----------



## Rebootplease

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical jerk trying to blame you for something he did.
> 
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is that he goes off for like an hour break everytime he works with me. And the last time he went on an hour and 15 minute break. I checked to see how long he's be gone on my phone real quick. I never use my phone at work except for on break. I don't get but a 30 minute break when I'm working 8 hours, which is plenty for me. I get 15 minutes on a 6 hour day. And I notice him going off a lot, too cause I'll be back there by myself a lot and he'll just disappear. I think he talks a lot at work. It's one thing to talk some but I just think he might be manipulative maybe. I don't know./forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_crying.png
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are probably really nice and he uses that to take advantage of you because he thinks you won't say anything to him or your bosses.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rebootplease said:


> Yeah, you are probably really nice and he uses that to take advantage of you because he thinks you won't say anything to him or your bosses.


Thats what I thought. He's nice to me but at the same time...this happens. Well, it just makes me look better for my job I mean.


----------



## komorikun

Rebootplease said:


> Are you sure it's not just beer pong?


I'm not really sure what they were doing. I heard screaming and grunts and lots of loud footsteps. But then again I think the big, ugly blonde guy likes to scream for no reason. Good thing the loud music stopped after an hour or so.


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


>


Huh? You look like that? You definitely shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? You look like that? You definitely shouldn't have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> fck off already
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem lol


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


> you creepy mthrfkaaa
> 
> my dick is probably bigger than your whole head


Get back on your meds


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


> die btch lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? You look like that? You definitely shouldn't have a problem
Click to expand...

Make my day homeboy.


----------



## Sus y

:b


----------



## leaf in the wind

I discovered Mike's Hard Root Beer at the grocery store today... I hope they come up with hard coca cola next.


----------



## crimeclub

Just a few buds hangin out.


----------



## Chevy396

I just don't get how anyone can choose their church over their own son.


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Chevy396

I have been wondering why my pain doc asked what town I moved here from, but it just donned on me that he probably wants to find me on Facebook. Maybe, or maybe I'm paranoid, but they seriously invade your privacy and treat you like a criminal there already.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

How in the world did I forget to put my work pants in the washing machine? But I remembered my work shirt. This is the second time in a row I forgot the pants. My brain is malfunctioning a bit.:laugh:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So many anxiety meetups I'm too scared to go to. But at the same time, what am I gonna do at an anxiety meeting where they just do meditation? 

The Bike ride one could have been fun though.


----------



## Chevy396

Even Wu Tang Clan is dressing in non baggy clothes now. I guess maybe I don't look as weird as I feel by dressing in the current style.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Tag yourself I'm the guy at the counter &#128514;


----------



## Slacker

Moved to a new area and all my focus was on getting a new job the past several months. Now that's over I have no more excuses not to try and make some acquaintances/friends... meh. Not yet.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if he's moving out today?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Scrub-Zero said:


> So many anxiety meetups I'm too scared to go to. But at the same time, what am I gonna do at an anxiety meeting where they just do meditation?
> 
> The Bike ride one could have been fun though.


Have you tried meets before?

I hope you give one a go and it helps you mate. :smile2:


----------



## Daxi004

It's possible I know what I'm talking about


----------



## crimeclub

SolutionX said:


> Even Wu Tang Clan is dressing in non baggy clothes now. I guess maybe I don't look as weird as I feel by dressing in the current style.


I basically adopt a new fashion trend once it's hit critical mass, I'm pretty much forced to because stores stop selling what I'm used to wearing. Fashion trend setters should keep an eye on me because once I finally jump on a bandwagon like wearing non-baggy pants that's when they'll know it's time to abandon ship and go the opposite direction to MC Hammer pants again.


----------



## tea111red

Trying to psyche myself up to do stressful stuff.

Also hate how the dumb bank is charging me $12 per month for my checking acct again because I've not been making enough money lately.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Slacker said:


> Moved to a new area and all my focus was on getting a new job the past several months. Now that's over I have no more excuses not to try and make some acquaintances/friends... meh. Not yet.


One excuse that I have in that regard is that people are just sometimes too difficult to deal with and friendships and acquaintance-ships can sometimes not be worth the trouble of maintaining and having, lol.


----------



## komorikun

I always wonder how people who are not working are able to go on trips/vacations. How do they afford it? Like college students or just regular unemployed people.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> I always wonder how people who are not working are able to go on trips/vacations. How do they afford it? Like college students or just regular unemployed people.


They hitchhike across the country, then hitchhike back and eat at soup kitchens and sleep in homeless shelters.


----------



## tea111red

I want more plants.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I threw a moldy banana away at work and the woman I work with was looking at me taking it off the other bananas and it was soft and splattered on the floor. I got a little bit on my shoe and she looked at me with a nasty face and said I got some on my shoe a little surprised. It looked like puke with mold in it.


----------



## komorikun

Why oh why do people still use barbed wire?


----------



## BAH

Not Yet


----------



## unemployment simulator

I have run out of toilet roll. getting some delivered with the shopping delivery mon. until then? here are my options

buy another huge pack of bog roll
use public toilets
purposely constipate myself until monday

tbh all of these options seem either silly or anxiety provoking to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## tea111red

One hell of a tree!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tea111red said:


> One hell of a tree!


Beautiful. 
@geraltofrivia did you see this? :b


----------



## harrison

Sus y said:


> I'm reading an article in English that says "In from the cold?", I'm wondering if that's should be translated literally or if it means something like coming out of the isolation? I'm confused. Does anyone want to help? Pleaseeeeeeee.


That phrase is probably from a book back in the 60's by John Le Carre called The Spy Who Came in From the Cold - about a spy during the Cold War.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Spy_Who_Came_in_from_the_Cold

Or it could just mean they literally came inside away from the cold weather.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

SamanthaStrange said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> @geraltofrivia did you see this? :b


:O

Oh my god. If I was a squirrel I would be living there.


----------



## Sus y

harrison said:


> That phrase is probably from a book back in the 60's by John Le Carre called The Spy Who Came in From the Cold - about a spy during the Cold War.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Spy_Who_Came_in_from_the_Cold
> 
> Or it could just mean they literally came inside away from the cold weather.


Maybe was inspired by that book, what I was reading was about a particular type of investigation. I understand now what the mean after that link you posted.

Thank you!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You can taste the bright lights but you won't get there for free


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I get that confirmation call today.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I am a book a holic, I decided to not buy any other books than what I need for studying.. But today I found 5 books by 10 dollars and I had to! Too cheap to leave them and actually I believe I can use 2 of them in my study.


----------



## Tomatmacka

smoothlinghs said:


> I am a book a holic, I decided to not buy any other books than what I need for studying.. But today I found 5 books by 10 dollars and I had to! Too cheap to leave them and actually I believe I can use 2 of them in my study.


Have you been to book-a-holic anonymous yet to get help for your problem? Can't be easy managing such a hard and cruel habit of yours.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Tomatmacka said:


> Have you been to book-a-holic anonymous yet to get help for your problem? Can't be easy managing such a hard and cruel habit of yours.


:grin2: 
I should, I should, before ending up homeless.. And of course there is no room for more books!


----------



## smoothlinghs

Scrub-Zero said:


> You can taste the bright lights but you won't get there for free


May I suggest staring the sun and licking peanut butter, ice-cream or smoothie (what ever is your favourite) at the same time? That would be, if not free, at least cheap and bright.


----------



## tea111red

Didn't know what I was missing by not shopping at the dollar store, lol. They have decent stuff there. Pfft...I could've saved a lot of money.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wonder if A Quiet Place is any good to go see at the movies. I don't hardly go cause a lot of movies suck this year.


----------



## crimeclub

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if A Quiet Place is any good to go see at the movies. I don't hardly go cause a lot of movies suck this year.


It got pretty good reviews, and John K. and Emily Blunt are both awesome.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if A Quiet Place is any good to go see at the movies. I don't hardly go cause a lot of movies suck this year.


You might like Avengers: Infinity War.  Everybody seems to have liked that.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Scrub-Zero said:


> You can taste the bright lights but you won't get there for free


And it tastes like blueberry cotton candy but now my tongue is stuck to the bulb because it is -30 degrees out, lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

My housemate just plays EDM music all the time non stop. She doesn't play it loud, but I can hear it whenever I am downstairs. And she is actually home a lot. Her boyfriend who also is a EDM head comes over every weekend with his puffy hair with bleached tips. He also has that weird eyes that just stares into your soul when he looks at you. He's kinda creepy as it is a bit arousing.


----------



## EarthDominator

How does one hurt itself more painful, without traces afterwards?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

crimeclub said:


> It got pretty good reviews, and John K. and Emily Blunt are both awesome.


Lol I'm into dystopias so I'm pretty sure I'd like it.
@Mabel Pines I'm not crazy about superhero movies but I like the old Spiderman movies, Iron Man, and the Avengers movie that came out a few years ago. I'm more into dystopias, action, philosophical movies and sci-fi.

And a lot of movies that are set in different eras usually seem to be pretty good. I love a lot of Disney movies, too. Basically anything but romance and most superhero movies. :b


----------



## Chevy396

My new toy...


----------



## Ai

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> All people can sing, just it is being trained to do so.
> 
> Should hear @*Ai* on here, as she is talented like that.
> 
> Her singing made me cry as was that beautiful.


Thank you. You are too kind.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ai said:


> Thank you. You are too kind.


You're welcome. 

No, no, you are more kind.


----------



## CNikki

So two of my neighbors had a bit of an escalation, and the newer one goes to the other after being asked to lower the music during the night, "What is she gay? She never has a guy with her."

...What's that to him? And I believe her since I thought I heard an argument going on in the hallway but wasn't able to be close enough to hear in time since the door slammed. He's probably the one who stole what we ordered and was supposed to be sent to us about two weeks ago, too. If he thinks he's going to start with me or any of my members, I'm not holding back. ****ing saying that right now.


----------



## llodell88

i guess my mother just does whatever i ask her to do these days


----------



## Pongowaffle

For me in regards to interacting certain profiles of people. Kindness and sincerity are big pluses big drivers in building a relationship. However this is only the case if the person does not dislike me at least. If they do not have a negative impression of me. If they do, kindness and sincerity will only be seen as annoyance, nuisance, irritation, creepiness, loneliness coping motives, eventually they see it as social harassment. Kindness and sincerity is good initially. If I decide to do for a person on a recurring basis, try to pick up if the person dislike me first or not. If they dislike me, kindness and sincerity will only do harm rather than good. They will not be appreciated. Instead they will be disgusted by my gestures. This is something I need to remember from now on.


----------



## Pongowaffle

@SolutionX

Are you planing to use the strawberry juices to filter the smoke? lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't binged on a TV show in a long time. And I have supernatural season 13 downloaded. I guess I should sit down and watch it from where I left it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't understand why my boss hasn't fired that guy at work. My produce manager told me that my boss said I work hard and that I'm always working fast and he came over there just to help me fill up stuff. If he knows how that guy is at work, why doesnt he fire him? Lol


----------



## Rebootplease

Looking foxy @Sus y


----------



## Sus y

Rebootplease said:


> Looking foxy @Sus y


Looking wild, Rebootplease


----------



## rockyraccoon

Scrub-Zero said:


> You can taste the bright lights but you won't get there for free


In the jungle welcome to the jungle watch it bring you to your...


----------



## Daxi004

I am going to enjoy a breakfast.

People having morning fights make me not hungry.

But not this morning


----------



## komorikun

Why do so many people selling furniture on Craigslist post a photo of their cat on the furniture? Then in the advert say "blah blah blah. Cat not included."

Like they think that's original or something.


----------



## smoothlinghs

komorikun said:


> Why do so many people selling furniture on Craigslist post a photo of their cat on the furniture? Then in the advert say "blah blah blah. Cat not included."
> 
> Like they think that's original or something.


Beause otherwise buyer would demand to have that cat too.


----------



## Chevy396

Pongowaffle said:


> @SolutionX
> 
> Are you planing to use the strawberry juices to filter the smoke? lol


I thought bout using the strawberries instead of ice. As well as some chopped up in the water. Maybe next timd.


----------



## unemployment simulator

surprise surprise benefit sanctions don't work and are actually more likely to make people worse off!

https://www.theguardian.com/society...anctions-found-to-be-ineffective-and-damaging

when are we gonna put iain duncan smith in the sea?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what a bird thinks while watching human warfare from its view in the sky


----------



## Scrub-Zero

komorikun said:


> Why do so many people selling furniture on Craigslist post a photo of their cat on the furniture? Then in the advert say "blah blah blah. Cat not included."
> 
> Like they think that's original or something.


Probably clickbait. They know people like cats and will probably click on the add to see the cat, raising their chance of selling the item. Or it's another cat meme maybe.

Honestly the next time I sell something I will put my cat in the add too. :grin2: That's actually a good idea.


----------



## komorikun

Scrub-Zero said:


> Probably clickbait. They know people like cats and will probably click on the add to see the cat, raising their chance of selling the item. Or it's another cat meme maybe.
> 
> Honestly the next time I sell something I will put my cat in the add too. :grin2: That's actually a good idea.


Could be. But a lot of people don't like cats or are allergic to cats, right?


----------



## Pongowaffle

komorikun said:


> Why do so many people selling furniture on Craigslist post a photo of their cat on the furniture? Then in the advert say "blah blah blah. Cat not included."
> 
> Like they think that's original or something.


It is also a good approach to help reduce intimidation and uncertainty of the seller. By posing something meme like that people can relate to. Showing the seller's sense of humor. The same happens a lot with dogs too. Among other pets. Some people will have their young kids in the photo. People like reassurances. They look for signs of it in these situations. Posing a cat, dog, kids does the job.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have to catch up on sleep.


----------



## Mabel Pines

@Sus y 's looking foxy.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have to catch up on sleep.


I hope you have a great duration of sleep.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> I hope you have a great duration of sleep.


Thanks, I did.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The upcoming interview is causing me to stress eat again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The phrase a fart in the wind never gets old.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom and uncle still not talking....longest drought.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

komorikun said:


> Could be. But a lot of people don't like cats or are allergic to cats, right?


True but many allergic people like cats anyway. Idk, it seems click baitey or cat meme. Buy meow table, please. It's in puurrfect condition.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No work today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No work today and tomorrow.


Congratulations. What are you going to spend your free time on?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> Congratulations. What are you going to spend your free time on?


Cleaning, music, YouTube. Maybe going to the movies either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Cleaning, music, YouTube. Maybe going to the movies either tonight or tomorrow.


What are you going to watch?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> What are you going to watch?


SciShow, funny stuff, animal videos, educational stuff.


----------



## Zatch

Chili flavored pop tarts!


----------



## Spindrift

Zatch said:


> Chili flavored pop tarts!


Are you tempting me, Satan?


----------



## Dai Evans

It's the weekend, yay!


----------



## Alpha Tauri

There was this other biker whom I made eye contact with and smiled. I returned with an awkward smile but it happened that a motorcycle passed by between us (from my side of the road). That got me thinking - what if that smile wasn't for me in the first place but for the man on the motorcycle?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ugh, I have to get up for work pretty early tomorrow but working earlier will be nice for a change. I got up about the time I wanted to get up today. So, there's that.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

21


----------



## smoothlinghs

It is annoying when walks 8 km to library and then at home sees that something is forgotten..:yawn


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

RIP Anthony Bourdain 

This guy helped me see the world when I could not. I had no idea he was troubled. 

Thanks for the various places you introduced me to Chef, may you find peace in the next place x


----------



## Mabel Pines

Coincidence said:


> i love the (look-alike) videos/pictures because of 2 things 1)it makes me sure that most people see the world the same as i do
> 2) sometimes it's funny it makes me laugh a lot


I love laughing, too. Some say that laughter is the best medicine for whatever ails you. Do you think that that is true? 0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know you live in another country & have a partner & kids but that is by far one of the sexiest photos of you I've ever seen, so regal yet so hot


----------



## love is like a dream

it's too obvious/easy to tell that the girl in the thumbnail has severe social anxiety. @1:45


----------



## MCHB

I am extremely greatful for the friends that I have and moreso being able to reconnect with my ex without winding up in the psyche ward lol.


When we met her daughter was 3 and said daughter recently graduated from highschool. Never....ever....take that for granted! I remember when she was throwing up in a carseat...simply because I said to her "don't put your fingers in your mouth!" I was grossed right out! 


I am friends with both her dad and mom but have so much fear regarding congratulating her for graduating and going into sciences. She was my stepdaughter yet now she's a friend. Her mom says I should tell her myself and I wish it was that easy. 

I remember doing an epic scooby doo impression while in Jasper that left everyone outside out campsite jealous!


----------



## crimeclub

Ed Balls


----------



## love is like a dream

this site needs like paranormal section where pple post about pictures/videos about ghosts/ unexplainable stuff/reincarnation stories etc lol that would be really relaxing cool and distracting


----------



## komorikun

Talked to my dad on the phone tonight. My god. He is madder than a mad hatter. He's so wound up. If I ask him any questions when I don't quite get what he's saying, he gets all flustered and irritated and thinks I'm trying to screw with him. He's so deep into his own convoluted thoughts and has no one to talk with, that he assumes I will understand his train of thought immediately.

He keeps comparing my sister to my aunt (maternal). Saying they are the same- high $$lifestyle expectations, think they are too sensitive for work, and snooty. Starts going on and on about all these distant relatives and how they were ne'er-do-wells too. Then he starts blathering about how part of my sister's problems are due to being a millennial. How the millennial generation is horrible. Today's society is horrible. Blah blah blah blah. Like he's looking for all these connections/associations that don't exist.

He's always been paranoid and irritated easily but he got much worse after he retired over 10 years ago. Now it's getting *even *worse. Probably because now he can't even talk to the old bag anymore (she can barely speak) and is exhausted from caring for her constantly.


----------



## llodell88

maybe he wants me to kill myself, everything means the opposite right

how could you joke about suicide, and then say you're watching me for that reason

even the person on the ai forum said i had textbook schizophrenic case

its revenge, then its i love you, im sorry, im trying to protect you blah blah

maybe they drugged me, maybe that why im having all this weird stuff going on

its also weird how it also seems like it's the same person and has the same attitude

point 1: you're paranoid clearly
point 2: i know because i've experienced it
point 3: get on antipsychotics

it'se the same thing said in a different way, but that's what ai does isn't it? that's what they ask me to do when i trained AI?

maybe the post is fake, but how evil

how come the person who accuses me is always schizophrenic and takes antipsychotics themself?


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Chevy396

llodell88 said:


> maybe he wants me to kill myself, everything means the opposite right
> 
> how could you joke about suicide, and then say you're watching me for that reason
> 
> even the person on the ai forum said i had textbook schizophrenic case
> 
> its revenge, then its i love you, im sorry, im trying to protect you blah blah
> 
> maybe they drugged me, maybe that why im having all this weird stuff going on
> 
> its also weird how it also seems like it's the same person and has the same attitude
> 
> point 1: you're paranoid clearly
> point 2: i know because i've experienced it
> point 3: get on antipsychotics
> 
> it'se the same thing said in a different way, but that's what ai does isn't it? that's what they ask me to do when i trained AI?
> 
> maybe the post is fake, but how evil
> 
> how come the person who accuses me is always schizophrenic and takes antipsychotics themself?


They are the experts.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I told myself to not buy more flowers and I came home with 3 new flowers.. I have no any self-discipline :sus.


----------



## llodell88

should probably be laws blocking certain types of people from having access to certain types of technology just like there are laws blocking certain people from having guns, etc.

the last person who should be coding just hacked into my computer to write down "not everybody should " all over my internet while trying to learn javascript, like its not going to be useful for me at all

what a joke

i think out of 100,000 people this person is the last person who should be coding out of all of them so i just liked all of the videos he wrote all of that bull**** on.

i've had to see this **** from cocky *** programmers since i was 14 and i believed it back then, like im not even allowed to learn html if i dont pick it up before the age of 10, go get on some drugs for your narcissism please, leave me alone.


----------



## leaf in the wind

We have a ridiculously photogenic prime minister.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Canadian Brotha

As crazy religious as she is I don’t recall ever hearing my mom rant about LGBTQ people until today. She was quite annoyed her work union had given out pamphlets saying they’re supporting the pride parade & inviting the workers to join them


----------



## leaf in the wind

Poutine can be pretty disgusting and yet I've never turned it down.

(Eating cold taco poutine from a box right now)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

What's my whacky brain going to think tomorrow I wonder.


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> What's my whacky brain going to think tomorrow I wonder.


That you are the most awesome person ever. And you know what? It is right. 0


----------



## Alpha Tauri

It's gotta get easier, somehow

But not today
Not today
Not today...


----------



## Kevin001

Feel like some trolls on here are trolling me on youtube.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m so close to reaching the first checkpoint in Duolingo for Spanish, once there I can just practice the hell out of that stuff for a week or two


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mabel Pines said:


> That you are the most awesome person ever. And you know what? It is right. 0


If you say so. I have some good qualities. I seem to dislike a lot of popular things but I like a lot of popular things, too.  So, guess it evens out the good and the bad.


----------



## probably offline

When did my life become Dark souls? If I'm not playing Dark souls, I'm watching streams of Dark souls. I really do become obsessed with one thing at a time.

also, why does my cat eat baby oil?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm so close to reaching the first checkpoint in Duolingo for Spanish, once there I can just practice the hell out of that stuff for a week or two


Doing the same for Welsh Gaelic.


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm so close to reaching the first checkpoint in Duolingo for Spanish, once there I can just practice the hell out of that stuff for a week or two


Muy bien! ¿usted es un pinguino?


----------



## Kevin001

Sad and amusing at the same time. Be free already lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Doing the same for Welsh Gaelic.


Cool bro. I was going to do Dutch as well but one language at a time is more than enough, lol



SofaKing said:


> Muy bien! ¿usted es un pinguino?


No, no soy un pinguino, soy un hombre


----------



## Mabel Pines

leaf in the wind said:


> Poutine can be pretty disgusting and yet I've never turned it down.
> 
> (Eating cold taco poutine from a box right now)


You seem to have an affinity for it. Some people, for instance, like eating metallic things. When they get too many metallic things in their stomach, it starts hurting and they need to empty it, lol.


----------



## slyfox

Are twice baked potatoes really worth the effort? Making some right now, but they seem like a lot of time and effort for what is basically mashed potatoes in a baked potato shell. You have to bake the potato(I cheated and microwaved because I don't want to wait an hour), scoop out the insides and mash them up good(really hot to work with. not sure if letting them cool would screw it up), add spices butter whatever, put the mashed up potato back in the shells and bake them until they start to brown. I'm sure they'll be good, but it seems like a lot of work when I could've just put mashed potatoes in the oven if I wanted to crisp/brown the top of them.


I don't like regular baked potatoes because they always seem too dry


----------



## harrison

I miss my son. I wish I'd had about 5 kids.


----------



## SofaKing

slyfox said:


> Are twice baked potatoes really worth the effort? Making some right now, but they seem like a lot of time and effort for what is basically mashed potatoes in a baked potato shell. You have to bake the potato(I cheated and microwaved because I don't want to wait an hour), scoop out the insides and mash them up good(really hot to work with. not sure if letting them cool would screw it up), add spices butter whatever, put the mashed up potato back in the shells and bake them until they start to brown. I'm sure they'll be good, but it seems like a lot of work when I could've just put mashed potatoes in the oven if I wanted to crisp/brown the top of them.
> 
> I don't like regular baked potatoes because they always seem too dry


It's mostly a thing for entertaining in the 70s. Tasty yes, but more for flair.

I'd suggest you go the roasted route...just cut into cubes, oil them up, season them up, and roast them up. Avoid all those extra calories. Better yet, do sweet potatoes. They get so caramelized they don't need anything else.


----------



## slyfox

SofaKing said:


> It's mostly a thing for entertaining in the 70s. Tasty yes, but more for flair.
> 
> I'd suggest you go the roasted route...just cut into cubes, oil them up, season them up, and roast them up. Avoid all those extra calories. Better yet, do sweet potatoes. They get so caramelized they don't need anything else.


 Weirdly, I got the idea to try making them because of a great depression cooking video on youtube.





 I guess it makes sense if you are eating a lot of potatoes that you would want to do something to make them more interesting.

Thanks I'll give that a try. Not a huge fan of sweet potatoes but might give that a try too.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Today is a really hot day. I'm used to the heat, though.


----------



## tea111red

I was feeling kind of motivated earlier, then I looked in the mirror and was like "nevermind....." Ha.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Too much


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm so glad we have Trudeau... and surprisingly, he's kinda like his father from what I've read of Trudeau Sr.


----------



## momentsunset

If you hate something about someone else, it's because you hate that same quality in yourself.


----------



## 0589471

leaf in the wind said:


> I'm so glad we have Trudeau... and surprisingly, he's kinda like his father from what I've read of Trudeau Sr.


I listened to his summit speech and I was like omg leaf is so lucky to live there. You have a sane leader


----------



## leaf in the wind

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I listened to his summit speech and I was like omg leaf is so lucky to live there. You have a sane leader


Not even out of respect for you, or my other American friends, can I say a single kind word about your leader. Trump is classless and nuts.

I'm very glad to be living where I am, and with Trudeau at the helm!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have the best random conversations sometimes haha (italics are other person.)


* *




_weird
maybe residual pain from when they replaced both of your arms with robot arms
secretly_

lol
it would explain some things

_have u ever tried to punch through a solid wall?_

like my poor motor coordination
I don't seem to have super strength sadly

_or crush a spoon with your hand
_
no super hero escapades for me

_these would be useful skills no doubt
OH ****, ITS THE SPOON CRUSHER! WE GODDA GET OUDDA HERE_

---

some kind of strength thing
maybe I should think of a specific superhero...

_i think regardless
the answer is certainly no
i am too lazy_

what if you were to join a team?

_i barely want to leave my flat as it is
_

what if you get a fancy cape?

_itd have to be really fancy
unthinkably so_

lol
what kind of cape would change your mind?

_one that could transforminto a shield
or something
i mean if i happen across someone i can save
sure
why not_

_im not going out of my way though
i have better things to do
i need to go to the kfc
im busy_


----------



## PandaBearx

I want to Japanese straighten my hair, yet at the same time would miss my natural waves & volume...

But it looks so sleek and shiny T_T


----------



## love is like a dream

i'm fed up with people's hypocrisy lol

you don't need to be a blunt a-hole. i mean some "honest" people prefer not to say anything at all so they get no hate,etc (usually smart pple do that).

other overly-fake-nice people prefer to lie to make people love them (i fear this kind of people most) esp the moment they show their true color is kind of scary.


personally in general when i see someone being overly nice to me, the first thing comes to my mind is "i wonder what this mother****er wants from me"


----------



## Wanderlust26

"I didn't think it was physically possible, but this both sucks and blows." -Bart Simpson


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

too many people! going into town on days like today I feel like I wanna join the church of euthanasia.

welcome to planet urgh-th


----------



## Crisigv

I want another chicken.


Edit: as a pet, that is


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Now this is how you do a wedding entrance -






Soul train. :grin2:


----------



## Mabel Pines

PandaBearx said:


> I want to Japanese straighten my hair, yet at the same time would miss my natural waves & volume...
> 
> But it looks so sleek and shiny T_T


Why not wear a wig that has straight hair? When you want to have your natural wavy and voluminous hair, just take it off. 0


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I want another chicken.
> 
> Edit: as a pet, that is


You already have one?


----------



## love is like a dream

male feminists = scum of the earth


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> male feminists = scum of the earth


reason is.. they are very very very creepy.* they are not honest people*. they 'themselves' are obsessed with women in very very creepy ways.


----------



## love is like a dream

the face of this guy annoys me very very much dunno why
yep only based on pictures. i never heard him speaking. i don't exactly understand spoken english anyway









not only i dislike him,but i dislike women who like him as well. no logical reasons. only based on taste difference no harmony maybe we cannot be friends


----------



## love is like a dream

Coincidence said:


> no logical reasons.


sometimes i dislike/like people like that. no reasons. i just don't like them .something unknown about them or about their faces annoys me


----------



## Rebootplease

Coincidence said:


> Coincidence said:
> 
> 
> 
> no logical reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i dislike/like people like that. no reasons. i just don't like them .something unknown about them or about their faces annoys me
Click to expand...

Ive experienced that b4 too. Someone reminds you of someone you didn't like in the past or you can't put your finger on what you don't like about them.


----------



## love is like a dream

Rebootplease said:


> Ive experienced that b4 too. Someone reminds you of someone you didn't like in the past or you can't put your finger on what you don't like about them.


lol yea. like this person:



Coincidence said:


> this annoying person in the video.
> she kind of makes me want to punch her in the face. i dont know, perhaps something about her eyes is making me uncomfortable


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You already have one?


No, I had one years ago.


----------



## Myosr

Serenity ...


----------



## love is like a dream

umm so both albert einstein and charles darwin married their cousins?

interesting
https://www.myfreedo.com/albert-einstein-charles-darwin-married-his-first-cousin


----------



## tea111red

This yogurt ....bleh heh heh. uke


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm a paranoid weirdo.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Well thanks for the emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Ai

I really can't fathom how people justify controlling their partners' appearances...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This -






:crying:


----------



## unsocial lego

NIN is touring the US! and I found out too late... But they just added two new dates in my area! I really hope I can buy some before they sell out. They go on sale this Friday. The wait begins.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

unsocial lego said:


> NIN is touring the US! and I found out too late... But they just added two new dates in my area! I really hope I can buy some before they sell out. They go on sale this Friday. The wait begins.


I can't do concerts anymore, but NIN is amazing live. Good luck getting tickets!


----------



## unsocial lego

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't do concerts anymore, but NIN is amazing live. Good luck getting tickets!


I just recently started going to concerts (twoish years ago) and NIN hasn't been in the US at least since I started concert going. I'm so excited. And thanks I really hope I get tickets then the next thing would be getting there super early to be as close to the stage as possible.


----------



## Ai

It seems like everyone around me is getting engaged, even those who've only known each other an alarmingly short while... I'm starting to think maybe _I'm_ the weird one for thinking that's insane. lol


----------



## komorikun

I really can be super awkward sometimes. I went to Sephora last week. I got a little disoriented by how crowded it was and the weird lighting. Hadn't been somewhere crowded in a long while. So I get inside and within 10 seconds a saleslady asked if I needed help. So I said I'm looking for eyeliners, the Sephora brand ones. She pointed me to some spot only 5 feet away. Not so bad but...

I really spazzed out at the register. First the register lady said next or whatever but I couldn't get to the register immediately since people were walking by, between me and the register. Then the cashier asked if I was paying with debit or credit. I have no idea why but I just handed her my card. She got a weird look on her face (like I was a retard) and handed it back to me. So I shoved the card into the machine, it beeps to say to take out the card. Then I get ready to leave and put the eyeliners in my bag. The cashier lady then notices that I haven't finished paying for it. It required a signature. I probably should have noticed but it's weird with the credit cards. 95% of stores' machine readers ask for no signature. I'm not sure which stores require it.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ai said:


> It seems like everyone around me is getting engaged, *even those who've only known each other an alarmingly short while...* I'm starting to think maybe _I'm_ the weird one for thinking that's insane. lol


I think this is usually the case when both are of an older age, age where they are socially expected to be married with kids. I knew two couples who went from their first meeting/first date > married with a kid in less than 6 months. The guy was 39 and the girl was 37-38. I just know the guy's family were all extremely desperate for him to get married ASAP.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

not gonna give up


----------



## Rebootplease

Happy Birthday President Trump.


----------



## llodell88

i wonder how come before when we buy doritos they just sit around and no one eats them, eventually get thrown out after going stale, and now i have to eat the whole bag in a day or two


----------



## Pongowaffle

Car stereotypes are true lol.

I was sitting in my car for lunch at a mall parking lot. Coincidence that four newer model volkswagon sedan all happen to park nearby me. All of them happened to be white girls in their 20s. Two were blondes. Two were brunettes. The sorority looking types.

Similar thing happened outside a coffee shop a few months ago. Three lower model new Lexus sedans. All of them happened to be driven by trendy 20s asian girls. All of dyed brownish hair. Those types of girls. 

Same deal with middle aged 50-60s asian grandfather types. Most of them will be driving an older model Toyota Corolla or Camry.


----------



## Zatch

Where is a snake's butt???


----------



## Crisigv

I think I may become addicted to these Charmed Aroma Ring Candles.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I am now addicted to this song -






Damn, gonna break the replay button.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's official. I suck at this...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's official. I suck at this...


Nope. 

Try and try again.


----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Try and try again.


I'll try.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'll try.


:yes

Lots of trial, error, learn from it. Don't be afraid to make mistakes as is how we humans learn. 

Remember, you are awesome.


----------



## llodell88

i feel so sad and empty when i dont have things to do, where's my to-do list?

to buy list


----------



## Zatch

Don't save her, she don't wanna be saved~


----------



## llodell88

i would rather feel sad than guilty. i hate when people try to guilt trip me for feeling a little sad, just let sad people feel a little sad, ****!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> Lots of trial, error, learn from it. Don't be afraid to make mistakes as is how we humans learn.
> 
> Remember, you are awesome.


Thank you. I'll try my best. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you. I'll try my best. :laugh:


You're welcome.


----------



## BAH

Whoosh


----------



## llodell88

i should move to asia where everybody is short and looks young


----------



## Pongowaffle

My parents brought me into this world. Raised me. They should be people I like and adore. But I do not enjoy being around them one bit. I dread being in their company. I find spending time with them a torture. Most of my interactions with them make me want to punch a hole into a wall. I feel very guilty for feeling like this. This is not how a child should feel about their parents unless they are bad. Mine are the opposite of that. But my siblings are the same. They very rarely visit them. They try their best to avoid seeing my parents. So maybe I am not that bad? I still feel very guilty for this. Every time I suck it up, bite the bullet, try to do the right thing, force myself to visit them in holidays, birthdays, special occasions, I end up regretting it. I always leave their door in misery and anger. I do not know if I should just start alienating from them or not from now on. I had lunch with them today and my mom said a few things ****ed up things to me that made me feel like ****.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The moderation on this site is pretty bad.


----------



## mt moyt

humans (and this world in general) are really quite disgusting. Why is there so much waste, and why do things have to decompose.
I've slept on the floor for about a year, and I thought I could get away with not washing bedsheets with no consequences. But of course, it turns out that human oils and sweat will build up and soak into the floor (its made of wood, or at least a wood panelling). Now I can rub the floor as hard as I can with those floor wipes made for mops, and the oils and sweat won't go away.
I guess ill have to buy a tatami mat or something I can roll up. Probably throw it away after a while and buy new ones. Unless i can wash tatami mats


----------



## love is like a dream

i though about @*Sus y* while listening to this song. she sure knows what is going on here since she speaks spanish. xD


----------



## Going Sane

i dont want to live an unsatisfactory mediocre life. Or let circumstances define. Want to do better and help the people around me do better.


----------



## Going Sane

Coincidence said:


> why can't i stop laughing?


haha that's awesome ,


----------



## Taaylah

I’ve been hanging out with someone who’s shy and a introvert as well, possibly even more so than me and it’s interesting being on the other side of it and having to be the one to do all the work in keeping the conversation going, thinking of things to say and ask and making things interesting/fun when in the past I’ve left most of the work to everyone else to do that when interacting with me. I can now see why some people probably got bored of me. How can you get to know someone who’s not giving anything in return or making much of an effort. I’m not a mind reader and can’t tell if they even want to be having a conversation or are enjoying it very much (but they invited me to hang out so obviously they do). I don’t know just some things for me to consider. It’s kind of like looking in a mirror at myself from a year ago.


----------



## Wanderlust26

"But with you I was lonely."


----------



## llodell88

sometimes people should not argue over who's situation is worse, or if something that happened to one person is worse than what happened to another, because you can't say that without minimizing the other person's experience, and making it sound like it's not as bad as it was regardless of which thing is truly, worse, and some things are just bad enough you shouldn't be arguing about! both things are really really really bad, and stop trying to make the other persons thing not seem that bad. it's so inconsiderate


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> _*music
> 
> is
> 
> my
> 
> religion*_







His cover of this one is pretty good, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my dad happy father's day....eek!


----------



## komorikun

Controversial threads by users with very little posts is always suspicious.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like texting this quiet dude I've been talking to. He seems nice. I decided I'm gonna meet up with him. But the best place to get picked up is at my work. That's like the only way I can do it. I can just give him gas money. Don't know when I'll meet him yet. Lol I went into this wanting something not serious. And he doesn't want anything serious, either. But he wants to take me on a date...so yea.


----------



## love is like a dream

the smell of these two = great antidepressant + inspiration


----------



## komorikun

Didn't wish my dad happy father's day. Oops.


----------



## Blue Dino

I had a glass of Pinot Noir quickly followed by a bottle of Corona since someone at the bbq pushed it to me, and I would feel rude for not drinking it. It hit me bad within an hour. I was heavily buzzed for the few hours to follow sitting on the sofa. People were talking in the background and I could barely comprehend them. Wine and beer sure don't mix. I've always heard about this, but this is the first time I did this.

Oh and here I am now drinking a glass of after dinner Shiraz as I'm typing this. I have problems. :lol


----------



## Mabel Pines

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like texting this quiet dude I've been talking to. He seems nice. I decided I'm gonna meet up with him. But the best place to get picked up is at my work. That's like the only way I can do it. I can just give him gas money. Don't know when I'll meet him yet. Lol I went into this wanting something not serious. And he doesn't want anything serious, either. But he wants to take me on a date...so yea.


I hope you have fun on that date. 0


----------



## Crisigv

I need a change.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wonder is she could have Aspergers. She mentioned she thought she might be autistic. I hate not being able to talk to her about all this. :frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

You can't reason with irrational people.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Didn't wish my dad happy father's day. Oops.


:frown2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I sent my dad a late father's day card yesterday. I should have sent it the day before but I had stuff on my mind.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like texting this quiet dude I've been talking to. He seems nice. I decided I'm gonna meet up with him. But the best place to get picked up is at my work. That's like the only way I can do it. I can just give him gas money. Don't know when I'll meet him yet. Lol I went into this wanting something not serious. And he doesn't want anything serious, either. But he wants to take me on a date...so yea.


Sounds serious. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

I found a thank you card that was more touching and meaningful then everything they had for father's day. I noticed also when it was my father's birthday, there were like 2 card options for dad's and hundreds of cards for mom, grandma, and siblings and couples. I was like damn fathers get overlooked. Kind of annoying.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Sounds serious. :grin2:


It does. I've never met a shy guy before.


----------



## Perkins

God, I am so ready to get out of this house and this job.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It does. I've never met a shy guy before.


Might be awkward in real life as might not speak much initially. Just have to be patient with him and wait a few dates (or maybe less if compatible) until he opens up to talk. Some people take time to get to know people before being comfortable with them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Might be awkward in real life as might not speak much initially. Just have to be patient with him and wait a few dates (or maybe less if compatible) until he opens up to talk. Some people take time to get to know people before being comfortable with them.


Well, guess we can be awkward together. He's 21 and I'm 25. Lol But I guess age doesn't really matter as long as they're not 18 or 19. 20 feels a bit too young for me too but not as much as 18 and 19.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, guess we can be awkward together. He's 21 and I'm 25. Lol But I guess age doesn't really matter as long as they're not 18 or 19. 20 feels a bit too young for me too but not as much as 18 and 19.


I have found that with women that have SA. But are ok after a while.

Age doesn't matter so much if on same maturity level, similar life experiences.

Usually within 5 years is socially acceptable.

That young is still a teen. Around 20+ is more an adult.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> I have found that with women that have SA. But are ok after a while.
> 
> Age doesn't matter so much if on same maturity level, similar life experiences.
> 
> Usually within 5 years is socially acceptable.
> 
> That young is still a teen. Around 20+ is more an adult.


He seems pretty mature and I like maturity.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> He seems pretty mature and I like maturity.


Sounds promising.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I didn't know how to answer that one question without sounding like a smartass, so I blurted out some things that probably didn't make grammatical sense.


----------



## coeur_brise

I once had a therapist who thought it was fun to keep a framed picture of a chimp on his desk. Quite humbling. They're like our cousins. I think I'll put that on my desk. He played the banjo. I was elated when I first saw it. However, I wasnt the most interesting of basket cases to walk through his door as he always greeted the next client with an enthusiastic "Hi!"

That was a fun time. The legacy of Uncle chimp will continue. They are after all related to us.

My cousin 1000x removed:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mother, son that got attacked at their store recently and both went to hospital with stab wounds. 

The son one time was keeping an eye on what seemed like to me was a professional beggar / person that approached me, asking for money.

I see him as a guardian angel / good person watching out for me that got hurt defending his mum. 

I wish him, his mum a speedy recovery.


----------



## love is like a dream

she's an artist. in this art performance (2010) she let people (random strangers) sit on a chair in front of her for one minute of silence. the guy @1:16 used to love her(they used to love each other back in the 1970's 
he apparently came without she knowing


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Zatch

Blue Dino said:


> I had a glass of Pinot Noir quickly followed by a bottle of Corona since someone at the bbq pushed it to me, and I would feel rude for not drinking it. It hit me bad within an hour. I was heavily buzzed for the few hours to follow sitting on the sofa. People were talking in the background and I could barely comprehend them. Wine and beer sure don't mix. I've always heard about this, but this is the first time I did this.
> 
> Oh and here I am now drinking a glass of after dinner Shiraz as I'm typing this. I have problems. :lol


Lmao. I drank too much yesterday and found myself in a stupor within about 20 minutes.

It doesn't usually go that far for me either, don't like it as much as I used to. I was giggling a lot, no doubt incoherent. Usual home alone stuff, only intoxication instead of being a ditz.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Yawa ning kinabuhia ni


----------



## Crisigv

Another day of misery, living the life of a liar and a hated person.


----------



## Kevin001

I need a haircut asap, growing wild.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Wow...I don't want to be like you. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Amphoteric

Gave all my money to Steam sales

* *


----------



## mt moyt

I miss the smell of air that isn't so humid all the time. especially if its a warm day just after winter, and its dry and a bit windy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Wow, two recent bans I realize, are long... i mean LONG overdue. Both of these members have been posting subjects that drives to spread division and turmoil among people. Pretty sure they are either satire or maybe just trolling though. Like they are seeing this and thought to themselves "Hah! It finally happened, these stupid mods finally pulled the trigger!" :lol Then they will return with a new account months later with alternate ego/characters.


----------



## AussiePea

I see Chefdave has actually been perma banned. heh


----------



## Kevin001

I guess she got her wish


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bannings members here without a more rigorous registration process is like kicking a drunk out of the bar with no bouncer at the door. He'll be back on Monday.


----------



## PandaBearx

Picking up on reading again seems like a solid idea.


----------



## cmed

Why does Facebook insist on nannying its users? I understand wanting to rid the platform of racism or terrorist activity or whatever, but I don't need Facebook deciding on my behalf that I enjoy posts from people more than pages, or determining how much time I should be spending on their site. I don't need anyone encouraging me to focus on "meaningful social interactions," or imposing their definition of whatever they think that means.


----------



## Zatch

Cuticle oil.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

But for fear of dying I’d long since be dead by my own hand, surviving starts to lose its value over time


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> But for fear of dying I'd long since be dead by my own hand, surviving starts to lose its value over time


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## BackToThePast

I sent a follow-up message which I think looks desperate, but the way I see it is the most optimal solution. Either I receive a reply and it's what I'm hoping for, a reply that isn't what I'm hoping for, or nothing at all (in which case I've said what I needed to say). So really it boils down to a continuation of the conversation or much needed closure.


----------



## SofaKing

Went to the closet to find a battery and see my backgammon set on the shelf. As if I'll have anyone to play it with...pffft.

#donate


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I used to have a friend who would just buy new underwear all the time, instead of doing laundry.


----------



## SofaKing

SamanthaStrange said:


> I used to have a friend who would just buy new underwear all the time, instead of doing laundry.


LOL...what does that mean for the rest of their clothes?


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Bannings members here without a more rigorous registration process is like kicking a drunk out of the bar with no bouncer at the door. He'll be back on Monday.


True lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

riverbird said:


> :hug :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

how most office email battles went. I really miss it LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

Spent too much on groceries ugh


----------



## riverbird

My childhood home that we moved out of when I was 9 or 10 was just put up for sale a couple days ago. I've been waiting for this day for so long because I wanted to see if the two different owners who have lived in it since changed anything. Even though that wasn't a happy home at all, many unpleasant things happened there, part of me always wanted to move back. I was looking at the online listing for it and my heart was immediately crushed. So much is different. It's the same house but at the same time, it's not at all. It's beautiful how it is now but it isn't *my* house. They took out all of the carpet downstairs (RIP pink carpet in the playroom) and added hardwood flooring. Updated the kitchen. Added strange built-in shelving in the laundry room. Completely changed the backyard.

If I had the money though, I'd still buy it back.


----------



## MCHB

I didn't even know the site had a maximum posts per day limit...until yesterday lol.


----------



## llodell88

I know myself a lot better than the world wants to allow me to so I just keep my mouth shut. Better off not offending people.


----------



## Kevin001

That video quality sucks but whatever.


----------



## BAH

Last Post: 6/25

Wut


----------



## funnynihilist

I blame the full moon


----------



## leaf in the wind

My partner is gaining weight.

I eat as much as he does, but I stay the same size.

I feel bad always suggesting we eat out (Korean fried chicken last night) when he helplessly tries to cook at home instead. Bad influence, I am, but I like going out :blank


----------



## Kevin001

Being different is not easy.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I hate the word _millennial _ so much!


----------



## 0589471

Alpha Tauri said:


> I hate the word _millennial _ so much!


me too and I still can't figure who actually fits into that category. Everyone seems to have a differing opinion for some reason.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> me too and I still can't figure who actually fits into that category. Everyone seems to have a differing opinion for some reason.


Indeed! Plus that word never even came out before later this decade.


----------



## Blue Dino

Alpha Tauri said:


> I hate the word _millennial _ so much!


I often get millennials throwing this word at me to tell me how old they are and how much wisdom they have thinking I am much younger than they are. When they had no clue I too am one, and I will tell them "we're not that old, and honestly we are still relatively inexperienced compare to most of the living population right now." Doesn't help that millenials technically could be born between early 80s to early 2000s. So this pretty tells nothing.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> me too and I still can't figure who actually fits into that category. Everyone seems to have a differing opinion for some reason.


I remember looking the term up, along with Gex X, Gen Z, and there seems to be varying definitions of the birth range. Usually up to like 2 decades. No clue why some people put so much stock into these terms.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

And the train conductor says
"Take a break, Driver 8, Driver 8, take a break
We can reach our destination, but we're still a ways away"


----------



## komorikun

I see a lot of videos on Youtube about rescuing wild animals. In many cases the wild animal is a baby. Then they free it once it's an adult. I just don't see how a wild animal raised in captivity would make it in the wild. Don't they need their mother to teach them how to survive? How will they know how to forage or hunt properly? Where to sleep at night? Where to hide from predators?

I wonder if they even keep track if it dies or not once released.


----------



## Wanderlust26

leaf in the wind said:


> My partner is gaining weight.
> 
> I eat as much as he does, but I stay the same size.
> 
> I feel bad always suggesting we eat out (Korean fried chicken last night) when he helplessly tries to cook at home instead. Bad influence, I am, but I like going out :blank


 I eat way more than my boyfriend does and stay slim, but he's a big beer drinker and sits around a lot so he's got some extra baggage. I balance out junk food with vegetables and try to stay active during the day (caring for plants, playing with the cat, cleaning chores), so that seems to be working for me.

I snack so much that I end up eating most of the foods that were meant for us to share evenly. :lol But he doesn't mind.


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes I really hate silence.


----------



## Blue Dino

Being yelled "dumb stupid bich" 3X by some crazy white woman behind me when I was trying to make a right turn, but I stopped for a good 8 seconds because I was yielding to a woman and four little kids crossing the crosswalk. And then she tailgated me inches for the next several blocks. Some people really are fuuced up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Being yelled "dumb stupid bich" 3X by some crazy white woman behind me when I was trying to make a right turn, but I stopped for a good 8 seconds because I was yielding to a woman and four little kids crossing the crosswalk. And then she tailgated me inches for the next several blocks. Some people really are fuuced up.


 A few weeks ago I was backing out of a parking spot at the grocery store and this old man in a Subaru came speeding toward me and looked like he wasn't going to stop. He gradually slowed down as he got closer and closer. As I continued to back out, he was literally like rolling through the space our car was just in so that when I finished backing out, I had to drive around him to go forward.

And he was just sitting there with this stupid look on his face like it was all my fault. I thought I had time to back out because I didn't expect anyone to be going 40 in a parking lot. What a moron.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I miss that feeling.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Hearing this music at my family members funeral -






:crying:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My what a nasty headache I have.


----------



## komorikun

What is up with all these evil people who declaw their cats? 

The past few months I've been perusing Craigslist for cats for adoption. So many declawed cats!! How can you disfigure and traumatize your cat all in the name of protecting your precious furniture and then decide later that you don't want the cat!!?? 

And there are all these *** wipes who adopt a dog or have a baby and decide that the cat has to go. Oh gee, the cat you've had for 10 years isn't happy with the new dog, get rid of the cat!! The baby is a lot of work, so don't have time for the cat, get rid of the 12 year old cat!!


----------



## Crisigv

I'd love to have fun someday.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> I'd love to have fun someday.


I feel like I'm never going to have fun again.

I spent last summer having so much fun with this woman in her mid 20's, now how on earth am I going to get anywhere near that level again?

She was my lost youth and she didn't stick around long enough. 

She could have saved me but left me feeling worse and more hopeless than ever. She gave me a taste of what life should be like.

She's not done either of us any favours. She's lost someone good in me. I know she has.

WTF can I do?:frown2:


----------



## komorikun

Why on earth do some kitchens have the fridge right next to the oven? The poor fridge has to work overtime every time you cook.


----------



## Crisigv

Pete Beale said:


> I feel like I'm never going to have fun again.
> 
> I spent last summer having so much fun with this woman in her mid 20's, now how on earth am I going to get anywhere near that level again?
> 
> She was my lost youth and she didn't stick around long enough.
> 
> She could have saved me but left me feeling worse and more hopeless than ever. She gave me a taste of what life should be like.
> 
> She's not done either of us any favours. She's lost someone good in me. I know she has.
> 
> WTF can I do?:frown2:


First thing's first, don't rely on someone else to save you. You can't control what someone else does or thinks and feels. You need to save yourself and then your eyes will be open to all the other wonderful people out there. She doesn't seem very wonderful to have just left you like that. You seem like a good guy. You can have all that again, but only if you allow yourself to move on, however hard it will be.


----------



## funnynihilist

I should go do some walking but the thought of getting in the car again depresses me


----------



## komorikun

So many paranoid posters thinking that their blog or thread was taken down by the mods.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> What is up with all these evil people who declaw their cats?
> 
> The past few months I've been perusing Craigslist for cats for adoption. So many declawed cats!! How can you disfigure and traumatize your cat all in the name of protecting your precious furniture and then decide later that you don't want the cat!!??
> 
> And there are all these *** wipes who adopt a dog or have a baby and decide that the cat has to go. Oh gee, the cat you've had for 10 years isn't happy with the new dog, get rid of the cat!! The baby is a lot of work, so don't have time for the cat, get rid of the 12 year old cat!!


To be fair, when I was a kid declawing was considered a normal practice. I feel like the knowledge that it's inhumane has only become widely known more recently. My cat isn't - nor will he ever be - declawed. I've gotten a lot of remarks about his nail caps when I take him to the cat groomer, so I think the awareness that there's a humane alternative to declawing (not to protect furniture, but to protect people and animals) is still spreading.

But there's really no excuse for giving up a cat if you can afford a baby or a dog. That reminds me of a post I saw on Facebook about two cats who had been returned to the shelter because they were shy - of course they're going to be shy when you first take them in! I felt so bad that these cats had to go through more trauma because they were having trouble adjusting to a house with kids and a dog.


----------



## SofaKing

It's difficult walking when you always have your foot in your mouth. 

Why do I always have to make people uncomfortable?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Why do I always have to make people uncomfortable?


Do you really believe that about yourself?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> It's difficult walking when you always have your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Why do I always have to make people uncomfortable?





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Do you really believe that about yourself?


I do...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I have liquor down here I always spill some, it’s so annoying


----------



## SofaKing

Sometimes when I feel strongly about something, I can be very expressive and make someone uncomfortable...or I get that sense.


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Do you really believe that about yourself?


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks when you have to pee and there is no available bathroom.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm gonna keep trying but if it doesn't work out, I'll probably give up for awhile and try again some other time. Can't hurt to.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's no one's fault, but I feel resentful sometimes that I'll never get lucky with family wealth. It seems like a lot of people my age have parents who buy them houses/condos (or provide the downpayment), have a trust fund for them, or extended relatives who die and leave inheritances for them. Especially as an Asian, it seems like everyone has some relative who owns high value real estate or rich from running factories in China/Vietnam- My boyfriend's relatives buy $6000 USD purses, and his father transfers him thousands without a second thought upon request.

His father even has an extra condo in China to nap in while at the office! It remains vacant otherwise. That's how excessively filthy rich these people are.

When my grandmother died, she didn't leave me a single thing- not even a momento. My cousins got stuff but not me, the grandchild who shared her bedroom with her until 16 years old (because none of my grandma's other kids would take her in, so my parents squeezed her into the cramped house to live in my bedroom).

It's not a matter of materialism- But I took the gesture to mean I am not liked or valued by my family. It was probably true until I left them and almost never spoke to them again, then suddenly, they'll only be nice to me because I'd disappear again otherwise.

I'm not angry at my family for being poor. My parents work too hard after having escaped from wartime Vietnam, have never taken a dime of welfare or social assistance, and I feel guilty. I just feel sad at the generational poverty in my family, and wish things were different. 

I couldn't break the cycle. I make an average salary in an average job in an average career that I couldn't even survive on if I lived in Toronto or Vancouver. I'm probably not going to have anything to leave my own children.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> I'm probably not going to have anything to leave my own children.


Aww :squeeze

Honestly give me a parent who loves/supports me emotionally and I'm good. Too many parents these days just provide financially and call it a day they have no idea how just being "there" matters so much.


----------



## EarthDominator

Hope I get driven over by a car, or a truck (even better).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leaf in the wind said:


> It's no one's fault, but I feel resentful sometimes that I'll never get lucky with family wealth. It seems like a lot of people my age have parents who buy them houses/condos (or provide the downpayment), have a trust fund for them, or extended relatives who die and leave inheritances for them. Especially as an Asian, it seems like everyone has some relative who owns high value real estate or rich from running factories in China/Vietnam- My boyfriend's relatives buy $6000 USD purses, and his father transfers him thousands without a second thought upon request.
> 
> His father even has an extra condo in China to nap in while at the office! It remains vacant otherwise. That's how excessively filthy rich these people are.
> 
> When my grandmother died, she didn't leave me a single thing- not even a momento. My cousins got stuff but not me, the grandchild who shared her bedroom with her until 16 years old (because none of my grandma's other kids would take her in, so my parents squeezed her into the cramped house to live in my bedroom).
> 
> It's not a matter of materialism- But I took the gesture to mean I am not liked or valued by my family. It was probably true until I left them and almost never spoke to them again, then suddenly, they'll only be nice to me because I'd disappear again otherwise.
> 
> I'm not angry at my family for being poor. My parents work too hard after having escaped from wartime Vietnam, have never taken a dime of welfare or social assistance, and I feel guilty. I just feel sad at the generational poverty in my family, and wish things were different.
> 
> I couldn't break the cycle. I make an average salary in an average job in an average career that I couldn't even survive on if I lived in Toronto or Vancouver. I'm probably not going to have anything to leave my own children.


Parents having money they could share or use to help you with doesn't always mean access. My dad has money, at least enough that he could have helped us with things through the years & as far as he's concerned it's his & we're on our own. I mean he has a house here that's been empty for 4 years & when I asked to move in he said no. I could tell you a long *** tale about all kinds of things like this(even in horribly desperate times) but you get the picture. I wouldn't be surprised at all if when he dies he either gives all he has to my younger half bro or to charity or pretty much anyone but us, his sons.

I do get your point though, it would be nice to have parents that can & do help financially & to have something to leave for your kids if you had some down the line. I can say without question if I ever had kids I'd have nothing to leave them


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Turketarian.


----------



## llodell88

i don't really feel defective, i just feel like other people try to tell me i am, and then i wonder if i should believe it, which i don't, but i still do, bad cycle.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> First thing's first, don't rely on someone else to save you. You can't control what someone else does or thinks and feels. You need to save yourself and then your eyes will be open to all the other wonderful people out there. She doesn't seem very wonderful to have just left you like that. You seem like a good guy. You can have all that again, but only if you allow yourself to move on, however hard it will be.


Thanks for your reply. I don't believe there are wonderful people out there in my world. I can transport myself back to when I was working 40 hours a week, working out religiously and socialized a lot more, but I still had the same unfixable problems. Now, years later, it's all even worse. I need someone who accepts me for the way I am, but I'm never good enough. I need someone to make me feel at ease with myself. I've met about 70 people at the meets I do and I was rejected by the one person I wanted to know more. That was pretty easy to take because I hardly knew her. I don't feel anything towards the other's really. I'm not a people person. I'm a person person, but finding that one person is going to be an epic struggle, because I'm never good enough.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Parents having money they could share or use to help you with doesn't always mean access. My dad has money, at least enough that he could have helped us with things through the years & as far as he's concerned it's his & we're on our own. I mean he has a house here that's been empty for 4 years & when I asked to move in he said no. I could tell you a long *** tale about all kinds of things like this(even in horribly desperate times) but you get the picture. I wouldn't be surprised at all if when he dies he either gives all he has to my younger half bro or to charity or pretty much anyone but us, his sons.
> 
> I do get your point though, it would be nice to have parents that can & do help financially & to have something to leave for your kids if you had some down the line. I can say without question if I ever had kids I'd have nothing to leave them


How many siblings do you have? When did your parents divorce?

I do find it weird how most everyone with divorced parents on SAS live with the mom. Even if the mom has way less money than the dad. Even if the mom is half off her rocker. And even after age 18, they stay with the mom. How come no one lives with their dad after divorce?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> How many siblings do you have? When did your parents divorce?
> 
> I do find it weird how most everyone with divorced parents on SAS live with the mom. Even if the mom has way less money than the dad. Even if the mom is half off her rocker. And even after age 18, they stay with the mom.


I have 3 older brothers & a half bro. My parents separated in the early 90's & divorces officially in the 2000's some time. And the reason I live with my mom is because my dad doesn't live here & hasn't for ages. Furthermore when my bros left ages ago t was clear she couldn't afford to live alone & neither could I so I stayed thinking we were helping each other. Then when it became clear my plan for all is bros to pitch to set her up on her own so I could move wouldn't pan out I've been stuck ever since. From what I can tell a lot of people on here that live at home or with a parent don't have to pay their way or not very much or they are getting some kind of financial assistance payments, whereas I pay half of everything except for my mom's car which is her business & I don't get any help from anyone financially. Hence why times have been so horribly desperate & will be for a good while yet


----------



## Kevin001

Yep arrested for child porn....16 counts. He was always nice when I talked to him....crazy. Makes you wonder.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol That country music gets tiring at work. I really don't like country music. Bleh.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Canadian Brotha said:


> Parents having money they could share or use to help you with doesn't always mean access. My dad has money, at least enough that he could have helped us with things through the years & as far as he's concerned it's his & we're on our own. I mean he has a house here that's been empty for 4 years & when I asked to move in he said no. I could tell you a long *** tale about all kinds of things like this(even in horribly desperate times) but you get the picture. I wouldn't be surprised at all if when he dies he either gives all he has to my younger half bro or to charity or pretty much anyone but us, his sons.
> 
> I do get your point though, it would be nice to have parents that can & do help financially & to have something to leave for your kids if you had some down the line. I can say without question if I ever had kids I'd have nothing to leave them


I've read in your blog and never know what to say... Your father is terribly cold and I would have disowned him if I were you. You and your brothers are a tough lot though- from what I remember, one of them lives on his own in Vancouver. Most people in our generation aren't able to do that unless subsidized by parent money or inheritance. (For those who are unaware, price of an average home is like $1.7 million CAD).


----------



## harrison

It surprises me when I try to tell someone what it's like when your manic and they say things like "Well, at least you had fun spending all that money." It's actually not fun at all - it's like you're in a frenzy and just can't stop.

You know you're starting to speed up a bit when you go into a department store and you want to buy everything.


----------



## llodell88

i was moderating some youtube videos and one of the ISIS beheading videos came up. I saw someone online tell a story about how he saw one of those accidentally, and he seemed so effed up emotionally, really I could not watch it either, I just reported it, it would have been impossible to watch it, like physiologically my emotional response to seeing that just ithe beginning of that video was so severe, I can see how easy it would be to get PTSD seeing that stuff, I thought that guy who saw that video just sounded like someone as emotionally disturbed from seeing something like that that someone could be, at least through a video, could definitely feel his emotions through the screen. I dont like being scared. People like to go to scary houses and people chase you with knives and stuff around halloween, and I don't understand that stuff. Someone took me there once and I never wanted to go again.

Actually I thought that guy was overreacting, but when I almost saw one I understood.

I was thinking of that scene where that girl had a knife to her throat from another girl in orange is the new black, when i thought people wanted me to go to that choate hospital, thought someone was going to frame me for murder, like how to get away with murder, or that other netflix show where the cops got that guy in prison, i had no idea what was going on. thought that was why they were trying to provoke me to do stuff that looked bad, give me a bad reputation. thought they were just waiting for a good time, then a rusty knife pops up in the same spot like once a week on youtube right at the top, i'm thinking "something bad is coming" then i gotta deal with rape threats and seeing "the day you die" stuff on grandmas computer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leaf in the wind said:


> I've read in your blog and never know what to say... Your father is terribly cold and I would have disowned him if I were you. You and your brothers are a tough lot though- from what I remember, one of them lives on his own in Vancouver. Most people in our generation aren't able to do that unless subsidized by parent money or inheritance. (For those who are unaware, price of an average home is like $1.7 million CAD).


Yeah, my bro is Van basically disowned him 15 years ago, probably longer, they haven't spoken in ages. I only ever really talk to him when he's in town


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Sometimes when I feel strongly about something, I can be very expressive and make someone uncomfortable...or I get that sense.


Now I understand. I can be that way sometimes too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Yep arrested for child porn....16 counts. He was always nice when I talked to him....crazy. Makes you wonder.


Woah! What happened here?


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Woah! What happened here?


Church member got caught this week. Church was devastated.


----------



## llodell88

@harrison it sucks in any situation when you feel like crap and people don't get it. i've been spending too much money too lately, although don't think it's from the same cause. i had one manic episode i'd say when i was not on medication and all i remember was i started getting super emotional that summer, i think it's different for everyone, but i really don't think it's fun for that many people, or else they wouldn't take medication that doesn't feel all that great usually either.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Church member got caught this week. Church was devastated.


I see.

As devastating as it must be for your church, I have ZERO sympathy for anyone who gets caught with that kind of material. None whatsoever.

I hope the person in question really thinks hard about their actions.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I see.
> 
> As devastating as it must be for your church, I have ZERO sympathy for anyone who gets caught with that kind of material. None whatsoever.
> 
> I hope the person in question really thinks hard about their actions.


Oh he'll get serious jail time and he's already old so. But I think he is already in prison ministry so thats good. His soul can still be saved


----------



## Blue Dino

We are in a world riddled with one swoop killing monsters. Let's let our 4 year old kid be the last in our line and walk far away behind us. We don't need to keep an eye on him. :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

These newly released 1960’s Coltrane quartet sessions are amazing, the cats are truly flying


----------



## firestar

I wish my inner voice had a Scottish accent. Is there a way to change your inner voice's accent? I would read more if my inner voice would read to me in a Scottish accent.


----------



## Rebootplease

firestar said:


> I wish my inner voice had a Scottish accent. Is there a way to change your inner voice's accent? I would read more if my inner voice would read to me in a Scottish accent.


Im doing one now. Maybe u need to practice your outer scottish voice to get your inner stottish going.


----------



## firestar

Rebootplease said:


> Im doing one now. Maybe u need to practice your outer scottish voice to get your inner stottish going.


I should. Otherwise I'll just have to pick audiobooks based on the nationality of the voice actor. I don't even like audiobooks, but this guy's voice is hypnotizing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought my patriotic shirt for work. Couldn't find anything dressy, so just got a cheap T-shirt. They can't take me home all week for this. No way. Lol On top of that, I had to put extra gas money in the vehicle just to get the shirt. 

I told the woman about it at the cash register. Haha. I think she could tell I was mad. Well, it was something to make conversation about.


----------



## komorikun

Why do people make short, cryptic posts? Where you have no idea who they are talking about or what happened. If you don't want others to know your business why post about it at all? If you do want to talk about it, spit it out already.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could leave


----------



## Blue Dino

I really wish time could just slow down.. like waayyy down.


----------



## Vip3r

I hate the question "Why do you want to work here"? :roll
Because I need money, duh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Vip3r said:


> I hate the question "Why do you want to work here"? :roll
> 
> Because I need money, duh.


Yeah, I feel the same at interviews. It's like "no I don't give a crap about your company or what you seek or do but I can do the job & it'll pay my bills"...that's what I'd like to say whenever asked that


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, I feel the same at interviews. It's like "no I don't give a crap about your company or what you seek or do but I can do the job & it'll pay my bills"...that's what I'd like to say whenever asked that


They really expect you to lay it on thick when you answer that question. Like they aren't even satisfied when I say this is where I see my career going. They want me to say that their company is just so freaking awesome because blah blah blah. How I just love the widgets that they make and am just frothing at the mouth to help them sell more widgets.


----------



## truant

Vip3r said:


> I hate the question "Why do you want to work here"? :roll
> Because I need money, duh.





Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, I feel the same at interviews. It's like "no I don't give a crap about your company or what you seek or do but I can do the job & it'll pay my bills"...that's what I'd like to say whenever asked that





komorikun said:


> They really expect you to lay it on thick when you answer that question. Like they aren't even satisfied when I say this is where I see my career going. They want me to say that their company is just so freaking awesome because blah blah blah. How I just love the widgets that they make and am just frothing at the mouth to help them sell more widgets.


I used to do hiring for a big company. Trust me, the people interviewing you know you're full of ****. The person hiring you probably isn't there because they love the company. They're there because they need money. Bull**** is the grease that makes the world go round.

I think the whole reason they ask you is because if you won't bs to get a job, you won't bs to sell **** to people, either.


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> I used to do hiring for a big company. Trust me, the people interviewing you know you're full of ****. The person hiring you probably isn't there because they love the company. They're there because they need money. Bull**** is the grease that makes the world go round.
> 
> I think the whole reason they ask you is because if you won't bs to get a job, y*ou won't bs to sell **** to people, either.*


But in my job, I rarely ever interact with the clients. Back-end of the company.


----------



## Vip3r

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, I feel the same at interviews. It's like "no I don't give a crap about your company or what you seek or do but I can do the job & it'll pay my bills"...that's what I'd like to say whenever asked that


I would love to say that just once to see their reaction.



truant said:


> Bull**** is the grease that makes the world go round.


I really want to make this my signature now. :grin2:


----------



## Evo1114

I wonder why if I like listen to music while sleeping, if I wake up in the middle of the night, no matter what song is playing, I will be obsessed with it for several weeks. Doesn't matter the song or who by. Unless I wake up BECAUSE I like the song? Maybe that's it?


----------



## Evo1114

truant said:


> I used to do hiring for a big company. Trust me, the people interviewing you know you're full of ****. The person hiring you probably isn't there because they love the company. They're there because they need money. Bull**** is the grease that makes the world go round.
> 
> I think the whole reason they ask you is because if you won't bs to get a job, you won't bs to sell **** to people, either.


So they WANT you to b.s. the crap out of the interview? Ugh. I'm screwed...aka no wonder why I never ever hear back after interviewing. I have no ability to B.S. I had an interview at some company that made like some crap for air conditioners (can't even remember...I just knew they had the computer crap that I could take care of in my sleep and it was double what I made at my current job). Anyways, they asked me that question, and I just answered honestly, as I always do "I am just looking for more money than what I'm making at my current job. This position just had exactly the type of technology and job responsibilities I'm looking for." I mean, why would I, as a computer technician, give a crap about air conditioner whatever the hell it was they made? I figured I'd be made fun of quite a bit if I acted as if air conditioner parts were my life passion.


----------



## Chevy396

I feel lucky to have made it this far without any kids or being trapped in an unhappy marriage. Maybe not luck though, more hard work and discipline. Buying and always using a condom is hard work.


----------



## llodell88

i didn't get carded today, yay


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Maybe if I'm nice enough to everyone, they'll forgive me for what they don't know I have done.


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> But in my job, I rarely ever interact with the clients. Back-end of the company.


Doesn't matter. The question is so universal everybody asks it.

I'm being sort of facetious, anyway. They ask to see how you respond. Same reason they ask every other question. I could ask you if you like cereal and how you like to eat it and get a feel for your character by observing your reactions.

We were given a list of authorized questions. That question was on the list. But we didn't have to ask all the questions and I rarely asked that one because I couldn't ask it with a straight face.



Vip3r said:


> I really want to make this my signature now. :grin2:






Evo1114 said:


> So they WANT you to b.s. the crap out of the interview? Ugh. I'm screwed...aka no wonder why I never ever hear back after interviewing. I have no ability to B.S. I had an interview at some company that made like some crap for air conditioners (can't even remember...I just knew they had the computer crap that I could take care of in my sleep and it was double what I made at my current job). Anyways, they asked me that question, and I just answered honestly, as I always do "I am just looking for more money than what I'm making at my current job. This position just had exactly the type of technology and job responsibilities I'm looking for." I mean, why would I, as a computer technician, give a crap about air conditioner whatever the hell it was they made? I figured I'd be made fun of quite a bit if I acted as if air conditioner parts were my life passion.


No, they don't really want you to bs, lol. I don't want my post to lead people astray. See my reply to komorikun.

For that interview I would have gone with:

"Look, Dick ... can I call you Dick? ... I'm going to be honest with you, Dick. I'm not going to feed you some bull**** about how making air conditioners is my lifelong ambition. Frankly, I hate being hot. When I get hot, I get cranky, and I don't like being cranky. Do you like being cranky? No. I didn't think so. No one likes being cranky, Dick. But I don't want some _yahoo_ with a dot matrix diploma in some bogus online computer course responsible for keeping me cool. Do you? No, I didn't think so. So I'm here to make sure your air conditioners are the best goddamn air conditioners on the market. Your air conditioners are going to be so cool you'll have to crack the ice in your drink to get a straw in. Just tell me where to park and I'll be here tomorrow."


----------



## Wanderlust26

My boyfriend's brother has friends over so now there are 6 people (including me) in the apartment with 1 bathroom. This is one of the reasons I hate it when he has guests over. Now the bathroom constantly smells like piss, I have to hear more door slammings, and it's stuffy in here.


----------



## SofaKing

Nightmare


Wanderlust26 said:


> My boyfriend's brother has friends over so now there are 6 people (including me) in the apartment with 1 bathroom. This is one of the reasons I hate it when he has guests over. Now the bathroom constantly smells like piss, I have to hear more door slammings, and it's stuffy in here.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wanderlust26 said:


> My boyfriend's brother has friends over so now there are 6 people (including me) in the apartment with 1 bathroom. This is one of the reasons I hate it when he has guests over. Now the bathroom , I have to hear more door slammings, and it's stuffy in here.


Lol. "constantly smells like piss" sorry, its kinda funny


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rebootplease said:


> Lol. "constantly smells like piss" sorry, its kinda funny


It's funny until you have to smell it.


----------



## SofaKing

Beginning to wonder if living where it's too hot to comfortably go outside is more restrictive than someplace that has winters. At least I can bundle up and still hike, snowshoe, etc. When it's hot, you're just stuck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

****in’ Canada Post, tracker says today & I’ve been waiting but clearly it’s gonna be tomorrow when I’m at work so I’ll have to go to the post office


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> Beginning to wonder if living where it's too hot to comfortably go outside is more restrictive than someplace that has winters. At least I can bundle up and still hike, snowshoe, etc. When it's hot, you're just stuck.


Both are miserable. I didn't know miserable weather until I left Los Angeles. That was a shock to the system. People like to go on about how having 4 proper seasons is so beautiful but I'd rather it just be the same year round. Most of the US has miserable weather. Only parts that are nice year round are the west coast and Hawaii. Too bad those are the same areas with extremely high rent.


----------



## SofaKing

Agreed, though places with an ideal climate like San Diego are too costly. I'd settle for moderates, but not extremes.


komorikun said:


> Both are miserable. I didn't know miserable weather until I left Los Angeles. That was a shock to the system. People like to go on about how having 4 proper seasons is so beautiful but I'd rather it just be the same year round. Most of the US has miserable weather. Only parts that are nice year round are the west coast and Hawaii. Too bad those are the same areas with extremely high rent.


----------



## Wanderlust26

truant said:


> For that interview I would have gone with:
> 
> "Look, Dick ... can I call you Dick? ... I'm going to be honest with you, Dick. I'm not going to feed you some bull**** about how making air conditioners is my lifelong ambition. Frankly, I hate being hot. When I get hot, I get cranky, and I don't like being cranky. Do you like being cranky? No. I didn't think so. No one likes being cranky, Dick. But I don't want some _yahoo_ with a dot matrix diploma in some bogus online computer course responsible for keeping me cool. Do you? No, I didn't think so. So I'm here to make sure your air conditioners are the best goddamn air conditioners on the market. Your air conditioners are going to be so cool you'll have to crack the ice in your drink to get a straw in. Just tell me where to park and I'll be here tomorrow."


In my last interview I was asked, "How do you adapt to quick changes?"

I had no idea how to answer that. I didn't want to stay silent so long so I blurted out random things. I just do it but of course that's not a good answer. I don't know how else to break down the steps for adapting.


----------



## komorikun

*Hammer-headed Bat*

Look at that face: * 1:57*


----------



## MadnessVertigo

That should be the definition of fugly.


----------



## truant

Wanderlust26 said:


> In my last interview I was asked, "How do you adapt to quick changes?"


"With denial."



Wanderlust26 said:


> I had no idea how to answer that. I didn't want to stay silent so long so I blurted out random things. I just do it but of course that's not a good answer. I don't know how else to break down the steps for adapting.


My last interview was a group interview. There was a store manager, an assistant manager, and five other applicants. We sat in a circle in the office and the managers randomly asked us questions or asked us to perform (tell jokes, sing songs, get up and dance, etc.). I **** you not.

They asked me to share an embarrassing moment. So I said: "I went to a group interview once and they asked me to share an embarrassing moment."

They must have found it funny because I got the job.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The r/relationships subreddit is so depressing. 

Worse, I can relate very closely to an increasing number of posts.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Next time it rains, I'm going out in it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Next time it rains, I'm going out in it.


 You might not have to if it rains hard enough.


----------



## Wanderlust26

truant said:


> "With denial."
> 
> My last interview was a group interview. There was a store manager, an assistant manager, and five other applicants. We sat in a circle in the office and the managers randomly asked us questions or asked us to perform (tell jokes, sing songs, get up and dance, etc.). I **** you not.
> 
> They asked me to share an embarrassing moment. So I said: "I went to a group interview once and they asked me to share an embarrassing moment."
> 
> They must have found it funny because I got the job.


LOL

Nice. I woudn't be able to think of a joke like that when I'm nervous. I avoid companies known to do group interviews. I know I shouldn't be picky but I just can't....


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> You might not have to if it rains hard enough.


Maybe.


----------



## Kevin001

We have ants in the house, skin issues, and stomach issues.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Kevin001, we have all three too! Find the point at which the ants enter, then hoover them up. Worked for me (I mean, it's working...I still need to keep doing it).


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> @Kevin001, we have all three too! Find the point at which the ants enter, then hoover them up. Worked for me (I mean, it's working...I still need to keep doing it).


:O

:squeeze


----------



## greentea33

I think I read they come in in a trail and then go back outside but Idk. I only had them one time in my bathroom and my cat went in there and rolled all over them.


----------



## Chevy396

Small towns might not be so bad if they didn't come with all the townspeople.


----------



## Taaylah

The sunglasses I ordered came in the mail but they’re honestly soooo much smaller than I anticipated. Tiny sunglasses are trending right now but they legit make me look like an alien. They’re literally so tiny they look like they’re for a Barbie. Idk why I spent my money on this.


----------



## Crisigv

I need to change my sheets. I'm so lazy.


----------



## dc9

Could the process of life, death, and reincarnation be similar to memories? 

Your brain is a world. Memories are people. 

Aren't you amazed what you've completely forgotten from 10-15 years ago until its reminded, and then its back in your memory bank and you are astonished you forgot it. 

Do things for people and be remembered.


----------



## scooby

Alright. Time to do this.


----------



## llodell88

realistically, i think even if my family did realize i was telling the truth, they would probably forget about it like it didn't even happen and still treat me like i'm crazy. I still can't believe my "gifted" sister thinks that fbi van 2 wi-fi belongs to that federal cop, lmao, goes to show how even smart people can lack common sense. i also think people just want to trust doctors, like if you were diagnosed with something, that's what you have, no questions asked.

i don't think she's really interested in my problems, should probably find someone who cares about me and won't hurt me, even if i do like being alone.


----------



## komorikun

Why did ourwater get banned?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday while riding home from work in the intersection someone yelled out “***********” from their car window...it rare but sometimes racism like that has happened to me over the years


----------



## Wren611

Two things I've noticed while looking at local homes for sale:

1, the women definitely have the most say in the decor.
And 2, they either have very questionable tastes or incredibly boring tastes.


----------



## SofaKing

The "Don't worry, be happy" advice thrown around here is making me stabbey.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> The "Don't worry, be happy" advice thrown around here is making me stabbey.


This type of advice always irritates me (not enough to say anything, but still). It's an easy, trite answer to a complex problem.


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> This type of advice always irritates me (not enough to say anything, but still). It's an easy, trite answer to a complex problem.


Yeah.. when someone drops the "just don't let it bother you" on a thread, I find that it poisons the thread and I tend to move on. Because, obviously, problem solved.


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> Yeah.. when someone drops the "just don't let it bother you" on a thread, I find that it poisons the thread and I tend to move on. Because, obviously, problem solved.


If the solution to SA was as simple as just not letting things bother you, this forum wouldn't exist. We would all be cured.

That kind of "suck it up" mentality has taken me a long way, so I can't say it doesn't have any value. But at the same time, it can only take you so far. And it is not anything close to a real solution.


----------



## Scaptain

I am retiring from this site once I hit 500 posts. It's an OCD thing.


----------



## llodell88

talking about some neighbors watching me and i don't know why, i mean nothing against them personally, but i dont like the reminders of all this bs i experienced, and cop is like anyone can move in next door to you, if you dont want neighbors, move somewhere else, and im like wtf, i told you saw someone got these neighbors to watch me, and i was wondering if that was legal, not that i didnt want neighbors.

and she also told me someone had to have physical access to put a virus on my computer, like wtf, are you for real? and i got transferred to this girl, and she is dead serious.

this same lady at the police *****ed at me for not having my doors locked 24/7, i mean what the ****, police are so rude. Like "what are you doing with your doors unlocked?" like ok, its my fault.

probably need to move to a different location, cops are corrupt here, covering up crimes, murders, etc. Pretty sure these people can get away with w/e they want.

its possible they are there to protect me from harrassment, which in that case i dont care, i think someone just told them i was suicidal and that i need to be watched, based on what i saw, or it could be just to make waht they did not look as bad, could be protecting someone they know involved, maybe just some people who think i need to go to church, no clue, not knowing is hard.


----------



## komorikun

I saw an Indiana and a Wisconsin license plate the other day. Indiana sure does have dorky plates. It says "In God We Trust" on it.


----------



## llodell88

apparently someone got someone to move next to make me feel evil for masturbating, i dont know, lmao, at least the though of a male penis disgusts me these days, so i will probably doing it a lot more once i feel like no is watching me.

at least i got t experience being attracted to someone because i had an emotional attachment to someone for once in my life, like i finally felt like i understood something, and someone had to make it out be perverse like they know ****. now i dont want to ever experience that again.

plus someone let me know there were cameras in my house when i had the worst case of genital arousal disorder, someone thing going on where i smell really bad, lose tons of weight, metabolism back to normal, plus all the thinking problems that went along with it in my particular case. and someone was making me know there were people watching me and i didnt understand why this was going on while i experiencing that, then i masturbated on camera because i kept telling me "this isn't happening" over and over again in my head, just cause i wanted to make the feeling between my legs go away, when i was scared ****less and didnt know what was going on or why theres these videos on my computer that shouldn't exist or how something like that can exist expecially when i was sick, and i actually got accused of doing that for him, like i was putting on a show? like what the ****? that doesn't describe the way i am, i don't put on shows, like that's the reason i hate sex, and cause they were pretending to be him and i knew it had to be him.

how is this not abusive?

i dont understand, i am so modest when i leave the house, but im not allowed to have a private life indoors or not be ashamed about my sexuality without people in computer letting people know everything, watching me masturbate and giving me hints about it. ****ing evil, so evil.

im evil for havin something wrong with my brain that makes me horny i can't help it? why i am posting all this stuff? how could they get someone religous to go next door and watch me and make me feel guilty?

****, i think girls have to be super turned on or be histrionic to even enjoy sex, i just never got it.

all i wanted to do was text my old medicine to see if it still made me sensitive since i thought the first thing that might have made me sensitive was my birth control pill 10 years ago then i went crazy and started going crazy and yelling at someone and i couldn't stop and i wanted to so bad, and then as soon as i got good enough to stop people start doing crazy *** **** to my computer.


----------



## llodell88

why do those psychiatric hospitals make me feel like im in some sort of cult, every time that fat guy reads from that paper in the same way, i got that feeling, and there is too much religion in there, i mean christianity, i feel sorry for the people who end up in there who aren't christian.

Christianity is probably the last religion I would join after all of this, I felt like that while this was going on, like some higher being was giving me a warning, when I just started praying in nobody to general, just to whoever was out there who could hear if they had any power over my situation.

i really dont ****ing understand people, he did that the exact same month i had a problem, probably using it against me.


----------



## komorikun

Think I'm going to throw out that pancake syrup that I bought. It tastes awful. Hate being wasteful but it was only $2. Don't want to ruin 10-20 future meals (pancakes/french toast) just to be frugal.


----------



## scooby

Let's go back to sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t understand why people buy/drink cans/bottles of light beers or cheap beers when they can have smooth & tasty Belgian Abbey strong beers that are 7-10% per bottle, they’re a thousand times more satisfying in every possible way. Normally “go for broke or go home” is an American mentally but when it comes to beer(stock brands anyway)they could learn every lesson from Belgian monks


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was well-spoken. I feel stupid.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was well-spoken. I feel stupid.


I think you should just start talking to people online. I don't think it matters where the conversation goes as long as you can make it go somewhere. There are things in your life you like.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

At 3:39+ you don't need a bath when a female cheetah grooms you -






Amazing. :O


----------



## Crisigv

I_Exist said:


> I think you should just start talking to people online. I don't think it matters where the conversation goes as long as you can make it go somewhere. There are things in your life you like.


This is the only place I talk to people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So many people act like they’re holier than thou...guess what? God knows your **** stinks too


----------



## Wanderlust26

The most hypocritical person I've ever known making cheap shots.


----------



## komorikun

Saw a funny comment on Reddit. Related to a topic a few days ago on this thread:



> The interviews for Target are also a ****ing nightmare. I interviewed twice, years apart, and both times it was the same exact ****ty "tell me about a time you did XYZ" questions being read off a paper. These *******s act like they're hiring for the NSA when they're trying to pay you $9 an hour to ring up doritos and tampons.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AdviceAnimals/comments/8wp6ve/_/e1xqwtz


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Crisigv said:


> I wish I was well-spoken. I feel stupid.


I wish that for myself too.


----------



## funnynihilist

I don't believe they knew I was Long John Silver.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

There's 6 little girls outside drawing stuff with sidewalk chalk. Summer.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Crisigv said:


> This is the only place I talk to people.


I used to talk to lots of people on this site. But that was years and years ago. If they fit your personality then talk to them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Saw a funny comment on Reddit. Related to a topic a few days ago on this thread:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdviceAnimals/comments/8wp6ve/_/e1xqwtz


 :lol

That is funny!


----------



## Chevy396

I wish i could sleep under water like a whale. It looks so peaceful.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I've used isopropyl alcohol before to clean my laptop with no problem, but the current bottle I just used left white reside on my keyboard.


????


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve forgotten the order of the lyrics for this song


----------



## leaf in the wind

I have to move in 2.5 months. So stressful... especially since I don't even know where I will be. Toronto? Vancouver? Calgary? Stay here in Montreal? Will I find a job at my new place? What will my job be, will it pay enough and be interesting? Will I be happier then than I am now (please god I hope so)?


----------



## llodell88

have to take care of yourself before you can take care of other people

random reminder


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wondering if Billie Jean as mentioned by Michael Jackson in his music video is the same woman in video clip below -






A woman vs man match and the woman wins to prove a point that women can be just as good as men at tennis.

Congrats Billie Jean.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm still ruminating over something my coworker said, because something about it just really bothers me.

We're both Asian women, but I'm Canadian whereas she's from China. She told me that her idea of beauty is that paler is better, and her ideal is to be as white as a napkin. She told me her 3-year-old daughter feels the same way.

I told her it's funny because we in North America value tanned skin- people will go to tanning salons or lay out in the sun just to get darker. And in Asia, it's the opposite... the paler you are, the more beautiful and higher social status you're given. I heard that in India, people will even apply dangerous chemicals to their faces just to look whiter.

My coworker asked me which I prefer since I'm both Asian and a westerner. I had to think about it. I used to have her mindset, but my honest reply is that unless you're actually a white person, being that pale just makes you look like you never leave the basement or go outside. Like you just stay indoors all day.

My natural skintone is fairly pale but I'm tanned now from sun exposure (I wear sunscreen, don't worry). I think it contrasts better with my white dresses.

But I don't know, just how she was going about it... I know in most parts of Asia it's the common way of thinking. But the standard just sits weirdly with me.


----------



## 0589471

leaf in the wind said:


> I'm still ruminating over something my coworker said, because something about it just really bothers me.
> 
> We're both Asian women, but I'm Canadian whereas she's from China. She told me that her idea of beauty is that paler is better, and her ideal is to be as white as a napkin. She told me her 3-year-old daughter feels the same way.
> 
> I told her it's funny because we in North America value tanned skin- people will go to tanning salons or lay out in the sun just to get darker. And in Asia, it's the opposite... the paler you are, the more beautiful and higher social status you're given. I heard that in India, people will even apply dangerous chemicals to their faces just to look whiter.
> 
> My coworker asked me which I prefer since I'm both Asian and a westerner. I had to think about it. I used to have her mindset, but my honest reply is that unless you're actually a white person, being that pale just makes you look like you never leave the basement or go outside. Like you just stay indoors all day.
> 
> My natural skintone is fairly pale but I'm tanned now from sun exposure (I wear sunscreen, don't worry). I think it contrasts better with my white dresses.
> 
> But I don't know, just how she was going about it... I know in most parts of Asia it's the common way of thinking. But the standard just sits weirdly with me.


Yeah I remember skin products in Asia like lotions and such had chemicals in them to whiten skin, similar to how western ones are more bronze. I felt kind of sad reading the part where she mentions her 3 year old idealizing pale skin. she's too young to worry about her physical appearance ): plus I love the different natural shades of skin tones, it's funny how people obsess over changing themselves.

My Russian & Scandinavian pale skin has made people pressure me to tan all my life but I just don't tan, I burn and I don't care for it. I get called ghost girl and such lol I remember my mom used to try and have me use bronzing lotion omg you just turn orange it's gross haha.

I wouldn't let it bother you too much, it seems like one of those cultural things that people can't help. Like those typical beauty standards, it's weird how it kind of varies depending on location.


----------



## funnynihilist

Life is tedious


----------



## leaf in the wind

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah I remember skin products in Asia like lotions and such had chemicals in them to whiten skin, similar to how western ones are more bronze. I felt kind of sad reading the part where she mentions her 3 year old idealizing pale skin. she's too young to worry about her physical appearance ): plus I love the different natural shades of skin tones, it's funny how people obsess over changing themselves.
> 
> My Russian & Scandinavian pale skin has made people pressure me to tan all my life but I just don't tan, I burn and I don't care for it. I get called ghost girl and such lol I remember my mom used to try and have me use bronzing lotion omg you just turn orange it's gross haha.
> 
> I wouldn't let it bother you too much, it seems like one of those cultural things that people can't help. Like those typical beauty standards, it's weird how it kind of varies depending on location.


I think it felt like self-hatred to me, and like you, it was uncomfortable knowing a toddler had the same ideal. Bronzing is different because it probably means someone doesn't want to risk sun damage by doing it "naturally", or cannot tan as easily. A naturally darker-toned person trying to look white just seems like they hate themselves. As someone of their ethnicity, I feel offended by extension.

It's not exactly the medieval or pre-industrial times anymore- Being tanned doesn't mean you're on the farms, and being pale doesn't mean you live in a castle with servants waiting on you.

People are never satisfied with what they have -_-


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Now that I have short hair I would love to get this hairstyle. But I don't think I'd be able to.


----------



## EarthDominator

Is there really nothing I don't screw up?


----------



## llodell88

i don't understand how something like bitcoin or all that cryptocurrency even exists. Never made any sense to me. For some reason I thought it was going up again but I see it's been going down all year, probably like it should be, I don't understand how some people are so confident that it's just in a trough or whatever like any type of currency instead of just something heading down to zero for good. Then again, what do I know about money.


----------



## firestar

I didn't remember Heinlein being so sexist when I read him as a teenager. There's one part in this book where a woman wants to go down to the alien planet with the exploratory team. Her boss overrules her by asking, "Even if you want to go, would your husband let you?" She gives in! 

I know it was a different time but wow.


----------



## Chevy396

firestar said:


> I didn't remember Heinlein being so sexist when I read him as a teenager. There's one part in this book where a woman wants to go down to the alien planet with the exploratory team. Her boss overrules her by asking, "Even if you want to go, would your husband let you?" She gives in!
> 
> I know it was a different time but wow.


Sounds to me like maybe he was making a point about the aliens still being old fashioned and sexist. I really don't know anything about him or the book though.


----------



## firestar

SolutionX said:


> Sounds to me like maybe he was making a point about the aliens still being old fashioned and sexist. I really don't know anything about him or the book though.


It's _Time for the Stars_. There weren't any aliens.

The book was published in 1956. I'm not surprised there was sexism. I'm surprised that I didn't pick up on it before.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Sometimes I wish I never needed to sleep


----------



## Chevy396

Finding out that one of your best friends has always had an axe to grind against you, and that the reason is basic jealousy and listening to made up small town rumors... well its the worst feeling in the world. Especially when you trust them and they conspire to steal your girlfriend and turn her against you based on their lies.

I'm kind of rambling, but I simply can't understand how someone can live that way. If I were that much of a pathetic little ***** to my friends I would kill myself or something. I know this person has a lot of issues including trust issues, but why would you pretend to be friends with someone if you don't like them? It's just so sick and pathetic that its mind boggling.

Life really is very lonely when you have been "gifted" with traits that only seem to make everyone jealous of you. It doesn't matter how friendly you are or how much you try to be a good friend, they will always hate you and stab you in the back at the first chance. **** weak people like that, I'm done with you. Life is too short and hard to put up with little petty bull**** like this.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> Life really is very lonely when you have been "gifted" with traits that only seem to make everyone jealous of you. It doesn't matter how friendly you are or how much you try to be a good friend, they will always hate you and stab you in the back at the first chance. **** weak people like that, I'm done with you. Life is too short and hard to put up with little petty bull**** like this.


The trait of confusing jealousy with not giving a **** isn't a gift mate !! Its plain old lack of intelligence.

Why no one on here told you smacks of jealousy to me...oh ****, damn now you got me doing it !!


----------



## Kevin001

$43 for another bottle of cologne. Might have to go back to axe spray.


----------



## shyraclifford

i hate being of this generation of toxic haters and lazy social butterflies


----------



## Crisigv

Well screw you too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hate socializing in downtown bars... too loud and too hot.

I could not hear how loud my voice was or what people were saying very well.

More reason to stay inside like a hermit.

:sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leaf in the wind said:


> Sometimes I wish I never needed to sleep


Sometimes I wish I never needed to eat


----------



## Evo1114

Yes! Just saw a ad for a new show on TLC with 'Dr. Pimple Popper'. Some of the most strangely satisfying stuff. Like popping big *** pimples, cysts, removing blackheads, insanely long ingrown hairs, etc. Can't wait to tune in...though I'm guessing it will be censored.


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> The trait of confusing jealousy with not giving a **** isn't a gift mate !! Its plain old lack of intelligence.
> 
> Why no one on here told you smacks of jealousy to me...oh ****, damn now you got me doing it !!


He ended up telling me he was always jealous of me. I saw him as kind of a little brother and I guess he didn't like that because he wanted the social status that I had worked hard to earn. Then he stole some of my most valuable things. Naw, that's not jealousy, it must just be me.  He was seriously disturbed though and is in prison now.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Financial damage is the easiest damage to fix.

Anything else will take a lot more work and heartache.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> and I guess he didn't like that because he wanted the social status that I had worked hard to earn. Then he stole some of my most valuable things.


Chairman of the Denver Stamp Collection Society wasnt it ?

Guess some people will even risk their freedom to steal such a prestegious role.

You should check out my world class penny black collection one day - my mates got jealous too of the social scrum that followed me round so I didnt give a **** either when they stayed away from me, they just couldnt handle the spotlight being firmly fixed on me.


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> The trait of confusing jealousy with not giving a **** isn't a gift mate !! Its plain old lack of intelligence.
> 
> Why no one on here told you smacks of jealousy to me...oh ****, damn now you got me doing it !!


I suppose I'm a little jealous of you though if you are actually a Seargent First Class. Even though England doesn't have a real military. It's more about getting dressed up and prancing around.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I love these clothes (ignore video clip intro picture, as is not the clothing I'm talking about) -






It shows that many women look amazing in this type of modern clothing. :mushy


----------



## Memories of Silence

If you put pizza through a paper shredder, you could turn it into pizza flavoured spaghetti. I think it would be nice.


----------



## Chevy396

Silent Memory said:


> If you put pizza through a paper shredder, you could turn it into pizza flavoured spaghetti. I think it would be nice.


Or you could cook spaghetti with pizza sauce.


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> I suppose I'm a little jealous of you though if you are actually a Seargent First Class. Even though England doesn't have a real military. It's more about getting dressed up and prancing around.


Actually, Green Beret, proud to wear it mate - I'm not in the army though, why did you think that ?


----------



## Evo1114

I hate killing things...even bugs...but yesterday afternoon at my parents house, I was playing around with my mom's electric flyswatter. It was just so satisfying moving the thing around in various bushes and hearing the snapping sounds of the bugs getting zapped. I hope this doesn't mean I grow up to be a serial killer. I think they were probably mostly mosquitoes though since there are exactly 1 billion mosquitoes in their backyard.


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> Actually, Green Beret, proud to wear it mate - I'm not in the army though, why did you think that ?


Because of the SFC in your name. And i think maybe you mentioned it before.


----------



## Chevy396

Evo1114 said:


> I hate killing things...even bugs...but yesterday afternoon at my parents house, I was playing around with my mom's electric flyswatter. It was just so satisfying moving the thing around in various bushes and hearing the snapping sounds of the bugs getting zapped. I hope this doesn't mean I grow up to be a serial killer. I think they were probably mostly mosquitoes though since there are exactly 1 billion mosquitoes in their backyard.


Maybe you can always satisfy your blood lust on bugs.


----------



## SunshineSam218

It seems like people are way too quick these days and hate on others for stupid reasons. I've met all different types of people.

The only type of people I generally stay away from most of the time is people who are full of drama or like to create it.

It seems like too many people are so quick to hate on others or simply just hate on others for something simple like a pair of shoes their wearing.


----------



## Evo1114

SolutionX said:


> Maybe you can always satisfy your blood lust on bugs.


But then what would I do with the drunk college coeds walking home late from the bars on the unlit walking paths?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Top Gun 2 with drones? vs pilots -






The F14 Tomcat was the star of the first movie.


----------



## Crisigv

It's obviously too late now, since we're all adults now, but I wish my family was more spontaneous. Every day was the same. Every day is the same.


----------



## Yu89

I can't stop watching this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

At least I amuse myself.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm over-insured. I received a notice from HR today letting me know my 3-month probation period was over and I'm now eligible for their insurance plans... My employer pays our benefits premiums, but apparently we have to pay our own long-term disability insurance. I don't even want long-term disability insurance, but now my take-home pay is going to be less going forward to pay for it :no


----------



## Kinable

*SAS in a Nutshell*


----------



## tehuti88




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wow. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Yu89 said:


> I can't stop watching this.


Very funny. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

tehuti88 said:


>


Lmao


----------



## The Linux Guy

Complain, Complain, Grumble, Grumble.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Do men like women with eyes? I mean, they say they do, but I totally have eyes, and I don't have a bf, so apparently men are lying about liking eyes.


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


> Do men like women with eyes? I mean, they say they do, but I totally have eyes, and I don't have a bf, so apparently men are lying about liking eyes.


I'm waiting for the thread: Do women even like men?


----------



## SofaKing




----------



## Not crying

3stacks said:


> I'm waiting for the thread: Do women even like men?


I think that is a valid question though. There's certainly a debate to be had regarding whether what women mean by love is the same thing men identify as love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten

twytarn said:


> Do men like women with eyes? I mean, they say they do, but I totally have eyes, and I don't have a bf, so apparently men are lying about liking eyes.


I only like women with four eyes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

twytarn said:


> Do men like women with eyes? I mean, they say they do, but I totally have eyes, and I don't have a bf, so apparently men are lying about liking eyes.


Yes. :yes

But there is just more men look at than just eyes. Do you look similar. Are you and him compatible on personality level. Are you at the same level in life. Similar interest's (so don't get bored of each other and have something to do on dates).

Relationships are complex. There is ups and downs. It is how you deal with the downs as to whether you stay together. Gets more complicated again if have kids (custody rights, etc) when have breakups.

Sometimes find you are ok on some things, but not on other things. Then there's things like annoying habits when live together, etc.

Finding ones match is very difficult. Some just settle which sometimes doesn't work out. Never settle.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Karsten :nerd: 
@ANX1 Stop taking me seriously. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

twytarn said:


> @*Karsten* :nerd:
> 
> @*ANX1* Stop taking me seriously. :lol


I'm very cereal on this subject.  :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

You can do absolutely everything by the book to avoid a social conflict. But if that person is out to look for a conflict to create, nothing you do, no measures you take will prevent this. They will do anything they can to counteract your counteractive measures to avoid a fight, to create a fight.

With people like this, you just have to accept there could just be a fight that will pop up any time out of the blue. You just have to be mentally and emotionally prepared for one. When it happens, you will always be the loser and they will always be the winner. Because they thrive on it and you don't. And they are highly capable of getting everyone to side with them, even if they are the ones at fault and in wrong.


----------



## Blue Dino

I also never understood how one will always give a horrible nasty attitude to another person, yet expect that person to give an adoring and sincere attitude in return, again and again.


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> You can do absolutely everything by the book to avoid a social conflict. But if that person is out to look for a conflict to create, nothing you do, no measures you take will prevent this. They will do anything they can to counteract your counteractive measures to avoid a fight, to create a fight.
> 
> With people like this, you just have to accept there could just be a fight that will pop up any time out of the blue. You just have to be mentally and emotionally prepared for one. When it happens, you will always be the loser and they will always be the winner. Because they thrive on it and you don't. And they are highly capable of getting everyone to side with them, even if they are the ones at fault and in wrong.


My dad used to call it "stress relief." As in, "Mom had a long day at work. She's just stressed."

The problem is that, as a child, I didn't understand this. I thought that it was something I was doing. So I started walking on eggshells. I became a people pleaser and a perfectionist. Because I believed that if I could just _do the right thing_ then I could avoid conflict and, conversely, if I put one foot out of line I would end up being screamed at.

Normal people don't react like that. But by the time I realized that, it was too late.


----------



## 0589471

I should change my about me.

edit: done.


----------



## Crisigv

Only one good day a month I'm allowed, it seems.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, I heard a customer at work today asking where James or whatever name she said is. Then, an old lady which I'm guessing was her mother said I don't know. He's not with you? They literally all acted like this guy came with them to the store. Then, they found out he didn't. And the little girl that was with them said no one ever believes me. Then, the woman just randomly says freak out moment. Haha, I can say that's the weirdest thing I've heard in the store.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I like Kates sense of humour -






She lets it lose at the end.


----------



## Kaleido

That realisation of how many friends you don't have when your rental application asks for references that aren't related to you and you can't fill it out without lying lmao.


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> *My dad used to call it "stress relief." As in, "Mom had a long day at work. She's just stressed." *
> 
> The problem is that, as a child, I didn't understand this. I thought that it was something I was doing. So I started walking on eggshells. I became a people pleaser and a perfectionist. Because I believed that if I could just _do the right thing_ then I could avoid conflict and, conversely, if I put one foot out of line I would end up being screamed at.
> 
> Normal people don't react like that. But by the time I realized that, it was too late.


:lol I think this is pretty accurate. Yeah as adults, some of them can decipher and see this being the case. But you're right, no children will realize this and this will only traumatize and negatively shape them as a person into adulthood. Yeah I am sorta a people pleaser as well, and my mom absolutely had a lot to do with that.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Funny how good smell is at carrying memories. A whiff of certain smells can make me think of things that happened decades ago and I haven't thought about in years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This ****ing church coronation is gonna be a social nightmare


----------



## komorikun

おならした。


----------



## scooby

Bed gets +15 to comfy the exact moment you need to get up.


----------



## firestar

I was listening to a book by Robert A. Heinlein today and thinking about how much the plot resembled "The Trouble with Tribbles" storyline from Star Trek. It turns out that his story predated it. 

I haven't read Heinlein in years. His work is even better than I remember it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate four bananas today and three yesterday and ate a few peaches. I don't care for bananas but they're healthy and cheap. Peaches are far better. I like juicy fruit. And I think I'm all banana'd out but I'm going to buy some more. And I need to buy some more veggies and yogurt. Been eating peanuts, too. How boring but still good for me to eat I guess.


----------



## harrison

Jesus my wife lives in a funny area - even the dogs here are good-looking. A french poodle just went past that's been manicured to within an inch of it's life.

Our dog went berserk and looked like he wanted to eat it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My neighbor wanted to borrow money from me again and she said she wouldn't pay me back until the 3rd of next month. So, I just told her I don't have that much on me. I don't get why she has to borrow money from me. Lol She's not getting any.


----------



## scintilla

> Welcome to SocialAnxietySupport.com
> Can we continue to use your data to tailor ads for you?
> Our partners will collect data and use cookies for ad personalization and measurement.
> 
> Learn how SocialAnxietySupport.com and our 11 partners collect and use data


Can someone please tell me how to stop this message from showing up every two minutes. It's super annoying.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> Can someone please tell me how to stop this message from showing up every two minutes. It's super annoying.


https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scintilla

Pete Beale said:


> https://adblockplus.org/


Thanks!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

scintilla said:


> Thanks!


:smile2:


----------



## Zatch

aww yeah GRILL THAT FISH


----------



## tehuti88

I'm pretty sure that user is an alt now (well, I was pretty sure a while ago, but it was more a hunch* than anything), and I think everyone else knows it, too. He has the habit of obsessively replying to a particular user, and completely ignoring my posts. Same as some previous, permabanned alts who would post about the same things. I think he has an unhealthy interest in that other user (previous accounts made this much clear), that other user is probably well aware of this, and the whole thing is really creepy.

Why do people like this keep coming back here? Most SA'ers aren't creepy obsessive stalkers. Isn't there some support forum for creepy obsessive stalkers they can traipse off to, instead...?

*Not that that makes me particularly intuitive or observant or anything, I mean, these guys are _really_ freaking obvious. I mean, hit-you-in-the-face-with-a-rock obvious. Aside from ignoring all accusations of being alts/trolls (another near-surefire sign of an alt/troll--"Maybe if I don't respond to that accusation, they'll forget it...?"), they do nothing to disguise themselves. Why they don't just post in First Step with, "Hi, no need to greet me, it's So-&-So again" each time they join, I have no clue.


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> I'm pretty sure that user is an alt now (well, I was pretty sure a while ago, but it was more a hunch* than anything), and I think everyone else knows it, too. He has the habit of obsessively replying to a particular user, and completely ignoring my posts. Same as some previous, permabanned alts who would post about the same things. I think he has an unhealthy interest in that other user (previous accounts made this much clear), that other user is probably well aware of this, and the whole thing is really creepy.
> 
> Why do people like this keep coming back here? Most SA'ers aren't creepy obsessive stalkers. Isn't there some support forum for creepy obsessive stalkers they can traipse off to, instead...?
> 
> *Not that that makes me particularly intuitive or observant or anything, I mean, these guys are _really_ freaking obvious. I mean, hit-you-in-the-face-with-a-rock obvious. Aside from ignoring all accusations of being alts/trolls (another near-surefire sign of an alt/troll--"Maybe if I don't respond to that accusation, they'll forget it...?"), they do nothing to disguise themselves. Why they don't just post in First Step with, "Hi, no need to greet me, it's So-&-So again" each time they join, I have no clue.


Yeah I stopped accepting requests from new people for precisely this reason. Plus a user who has since been quadruple banned had been quoting my posts like we'd spoken in the past, and referenced an older avatar I had. kind of gave it away. It makes me very suspicious of everyone now lol


----------



## harrison

llodell88 said:


> @harrison it sucks in any situation when you feel like crap and people don't get it. i've been spending too much money too lately, although don't think it's from the same cause. i had one manic episode i'd say when i was not on medication and all i remember was i started getting super emotional that summer, i think it's different for everyone, but i really don't think it's fun for that many people, or else they wouldn't take medication that doesn't feel all that great usually either.


Yeah, I guess you're right. You're bipolar? I don't remember seeing that before, but I get confused sometimes so it could be just me.

It's funny because I stopped my medication a few days again and so far I'm okay. I think I might give it a go without them for a while.


----------



## scooby

I swear driving triggers me so much more than reasonable amounts. People piss me off so hard. But I have a theory. The fact that I do get triggered hard by other people driving, and shouting swears from inside my car keeps me super chill in other environments in my life.

Probably false and an excuse lol. But still, I have the patience of a rock.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm pretty worried that at 29 I still don't have a retirement account. I have so much student and credit card debt that I can't bring myself to contribute to one.


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm pretty worried that at 29 I still don't have a retirement account. I have so much student and credit card debt that I can't bring myself to contribute to one.


Most financial folks would encourage you to putting anything disposable towards debt first. If an employers offers anything with pretax savings that also has a matching contribution, you do that too. Otherwise, paying down debt is akin to saving.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> Most financial folks would encourage you to putting anything disposable towards debt first. If an employers offers anything with pretax savings that also has a matching contribution, you do that too. Otherwise, paying down debt is akin to saving.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm sorry I'm so messed up. I deserve to disappear forever. The world would be a better place.


----------



## komorikun

Man, those hipsters a few buildings down must have a crap load of people on their rooftop this time. I hear tons of voices. Hope it *rains*, so they will go back inside. :rain


----------



## komorikun

*Let it rain on the hipsters*


----------



## SofaKing

Oh well, sleep is overrated. Life too, lately.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't get why people like to bully me. Screw all of them. I can't stand people at this point anymore. I deserve someone that will treat me nice and respect me and treat me like a human being.


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't get why people like to bully me. Screw all of them. I can't stand people at this point anymore. I deserve someone that will treat me nice and respect me and treat me like a human being.


:squeeze People definitely seem to pick a certain type of person. I've often felt targeted myself over the years, maybe it's something to do with our S.A. and how it is often perceived by others? Doesn't justify the bullying, but I've often wondered that myself. Hang in there, you're a very kind, intelligent, and beautiful person with a lot to offer. Better not to waste your energies on hurtful people. You're right, you do deserve relationships with people who can treat you better and respect you as a human being.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze People definitely seem to pick a certain type of person. I've often felt targeted myself over the years, maybe it's something to do with our S.A. and how it is often perceived by others? Doesn't justify the bullying, but I've often wondered that myself. Hang in there, you're a very kind, intelligent, and beautiful person with a lot to offer. Better not to waste your energies on hurtful people. You're right, you do deserve relationships with people who can treat you better and respect you as a human being.


Thank you for the nice words. I was in a bad mood yesterday because some food I cooked got wasted and thrown out. :/ It really got to me. But it's not going to stop me from cooking again.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you for the nice words. I was in a bad mood yesterday because some food I cooked got wasted and thrown out. :/ It really got to me. But it's not going to stop me from cooking again.


Your parents threw out the food?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Your parents threw out the food?


No. It's these old people I live with for now. I'm saving up for a car so I can get a better job and hopefully move out soon.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> No. It's these old people I live with for now. I'm saving up for a car so I can get a better job and hopefully move out soon.


Roommates?


----------



## komorikun

I wonder what happens to kids who are abused by their parents but are homeschooled. Seems like nothing would ever happen. The kid wouldn't have anyone to go to. Like even if the kid got killed, no-one would notice. Homeschooling is pretty creepy. Many of the parents doing homeschooling don't even have a bachelor's degree. I don't see how they could teach anything beyond 4th grade level.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I wonder what happens to kids who are abused by their parents but are homeschooled. Seems like nothing would ever happen. The kid wouldn't have anyone to go to. Like even if the kid got killed, no-one would notice. Homeschooling is pretty creepy. Many of the parents doing homeschooling don't even have a bachelor's degree. I don't see how they could teach anything beyond 4th grade level.


Reminds me of an article I read the other day: https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/hart-family-abuse-interstate-adoption/?utm_term=.13ea2c29cbca

Although in that case, the kids did try to go to other people and the government did nothing to help them. Tragic.


----------



## Cascades

komorikun said:


> The kid wouldn't have anyone to go to. Like even if the kid got killed, no-one would notice.


I'd say it happens a hell of alot more than we'd like to think. I read an article a few months back about a lady who collected government money because she was a "single mum and struggling". Turns out the kid died aged 5 or 6 and kept collecting money for about 10 years, no one had any idea.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Roommates?


Lol Nah. It's a long story. I know them through my sister but these people don't really like me. I have some money saved up, though. So, it's progress. And I like my job but I just need to get another job that's part time up here.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The grocery store I applied to called me today for an interview, but I couldn't because I don't know how the schedule for the job I just got hired for is going to look like. That would've been a nice second easygoing job as a cake decorator. Damn!


----------



## komorikun

Mushrooms are gross. Not buying ever again.


----------



## truant

This dating/life coach looks almost exactly like one of my ex-roommates. Lol.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to a show tonight with distorted guitars and screaming. One of the bands produced a wall of sludgy sound with basically no melodies. But a bunch of people wanted to buy their record, and I can't understand why. Were they just trying to seem cool? Or is there something about that noteless noise that really warrants losing five dollars on, that I just don't understand?

My love of repetitive ambient music would seem weird to most people, so I guess I have no room to judge here.


----------



## tehuti88

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-and-death-of-the-worlds-oldest-known-spider/

:crying:

I wish she would have died of old age. She was older than I am.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Mushrooms are gross. Not buying ever again.


 What kind of mushrooms?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## llodell88

harrison said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. You're bipolar? I don't remember seeing that before, but I get confused sometimes so it could be just me.
> 
> It's funny because I stopped my medication a few days again and so far I'm okay. I think I might give it a go without them for a while.


Sorry, I couldn't reply to you earlier. What I get is something like activation syndrome, or SSRI- induced mania, possibly even serotonin syndrome from low doses of SSRIs, but it's a lot weirder than, that and those words don't really describe what I experienced exactly to the full extent, it's really just something I experienced that probably not many people have if any. Well when I was trying to figure out what was going on when I was having such severe reactions to SSRIs that's what I came up with online anyway.

I had something that felt like a manic episode along with a lot of other weird stuff a couple summers ago. I was just being weird sitting around listening to some kpop girl group for whatever reason (not really something i listen to normally lol but i like east asian stuff) and I think all the bright colors and cheerfulness did something weird to my brain and I just had what felt like a manic episode I guess all of a sudden abruptly, like i had a bad imbalance in my head and was way to happy, then I was too scared to listen to any music for a year after that because I was afraid it was going to happen again, but I had a lot of other weird stuff happen that summer too. I really needed to go to a neurologist or endocrinologist, because whatever was going on was just weird and wasn't just "bipolar" disorder for me even if it looked like that. I feel ok now and am very lucky for that, hopefully none of that comes back because I'm going to be screwed since I don't think I can go live with my mom again and I'm just hanging out at a 300 dollar a week hotel for now lol.

I mean maybe there are people who get over bipolar disorder i dont know, i think once you take that stuff, the drugs, you are more likely to have a manic episode again, even if you weren't bipolar to begin with, and it's possible that's what happen to me, i took some lithium orotate for a month or two before that, then there are some articles online about SSRIs causing bipolar disorder in people and making them more susceptible to those types of episodes even after discontinuation. as for me, i'm so sensitive to everything i take, i wouldn't doubt if that's what happened to me, that's why i wouldn't accept a diagnosis like that right away and im pretty sure my thyroid was messed up really bad back then too along with other hormone problems, another thing that's linked to bipolar disorder.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What kind of mushrooms?


White mushrooms.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> White mushrooms.


 I like mushrooms. I just block out the thought of what mushrooms are and what might be in them. The actual taste is pretty good (I'm probably eating bugs).


----------



## tehuti88

I can't believe Alvin & The Chipmunks actually did a cover of "Semi-Charmed Life."

They changed some of the lyrics, yeah, but...not enough of them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That guy I work with quit his job so my produce manager said she'll try to give me more than 28 hours of work a week. I was just about to apply to a part time job this week. Perfect timing.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Vip3r

Wanderlust26 said:


> That would've been a nice second easygoing job as a cake decorator. Damn!


I have always thought that would be a fun laidback job, except I would probably suck at it, haha.


----------



## Crisigv

I knew I was boring.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sometimes in life you have to be cold and ruthless in order to protect yourself.

...

Don't quote me on that one.


----------



## Suchness

My miss my friend and the way he smells. Sometimes when I'm at an Asian grocery store I'm reminded of his smell.


----------



## BackToThePast

I got in a crowded subway train and had nothing to hold on to. So when the train lurched forward I lost my balance and fell against this person. I was so embarrassed and apologized profusely. Luckily he was really gracious about it and smiled, which made that hellish commute so much better. Thank ya random guy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I might cook oyster stew in a couple weeks.


----------



## firestar

I tried using a piece of sisal twine to play with my roommate's cat and she was absolutely petrified of it. I guess she'd never encountered it before. It seemed like an odd reaction to me. My cat loves the stuff.


----------



## Vip3r

Trying to find new music I enjoy is difficult. Either I am getting old or most new music sucks. :stu


----------



## BackToThePast

Didn't know what I expected joining a voice chat with nine other people I haven't talked to before and thought I was someone who I'm not.


----------



## komorikun

They have S&B Oriental Curry Powder in one of the photos in the Wikipedia for "*spice*."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spice

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spice#/media/File:Spice-shelf.jpg


----------



## crimeclub

People romanticize artwork of the past so much that they miss out on the masterpieces that are being made right now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, this guy at work asked to use my phone to call someone. He didn't say why. So I just kind of stumbled on my words e then just gave it to him but I told him I'm just gonna stand in front of him. I was paranoid about him stealing my phone. He was just calling for a ride.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So, this guy at work asked to use my phone to call someone. He didn't say why. So I just kind of stumbled on my words e then just gave it to him but I told him I'm just gonna stand in front of him. I was paranoid about him stealing my phone. He was just calling for a ride.


Mom had someone just randomly walk up to her at the grocery store and ask for money.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Mom had someone just randomly walk up to her at the grocery store and ask for money.


:grin2:

How much did they ask for? If it's a dollar, I wouldn't mind giving it to them but I'm not the lottery, either.


----------



## Memories of Silence

"Spammer" is a combination of "spanner" and "hammer." I had never noticed that.


----------



## komorikun

Fresh mozzarella is soooo tasty. OMG.

The Haagen Dazs coffee flavor too. The local supermarket has the little tiny cups for only $1.


----------



## komorikun

Silent Memory said:


> "Spammer" is a combination of "spanner" and "hammer." I had never noticed that.


I'm always reporting spam here. Wonder if other posters report very much.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Fresh mozzarella is soooo tasty. OMG.
> 
> The Haagen Dazs coffee flavor too. The local supermarket has the little tiny cups for only $1.


Caprese salad is a favorite.


----------



## Memories of Silence

komorikun said:


> I'm always reporting spam here. Wonder if other posters report very much.


Thanks for all of your reports.  There are three or four others who usually report spam if they see it. It's always helpful.


----------



## Kevin001

I can see "fake" people from a mile away. This girl came onto me strong tonight.....the Lord was like no no no Kevin lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

crimeclub said:


> People romanticize artwork of the past so much that they miss out on the masterpieces that are being made right now.


lol how random.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Free German beer to shotgun on the way home, I think so


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Free German beer to shotgun on the way home, I think so


So your workplace gives you freebies?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> So your workplace gives you freebies?


Not usually, sometimes the reps of particular brands will give samples though. Today there was some Ukrainian guy sampling the German beer, asked if I drank beer & offered me a bottle to try. So, since I'm riding my bike home I'll, punch out, shotgun the beer, ride half way, smoke a bowl, & then mellow out with some merlot I have left over from last night


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 :lol

That really _is_ random!


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :grin2:
> 
> How much did they ask for? If it's a dollar, I wouldn't mind giving it to them but I'm not the lottery, either.


I think she gave him a 5 or a 20. Right afterwards someone from the store asked her if that man asked for money. They went and talked to him about it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hottest summer ever....insane.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Kevin001 said:


> Hottest summer ever....insane.


Gonna go down the same over here. Shame I'm wasting the hottest summer on record, ffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Pete Beale said:


> Gonna go down the same over here. Shame I'm wasting the hottest summer on record, ffs.


Stay cool bro. This heat ain't nothing to play with. 104 here.


----------



## komorikun

I think hot in London is 80F (27C). hahahahaha


----------



## funnynihilist

Beers


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> I think hot in London is 80F (27C). hahahahaha


Could hit 101f this week in London. :O


----------



## 0589471

we're supposed to hit 118°F this week. I'm dying. We totally get excessive heat warning alerts on our phones. Whyyyy do people live here Dx


----------



## komorikun

Pete Beale said:


> Could hit 101f this week in London. :O


And the subways aren't air conditioned, right? Must be so much fun during rush hour. Crowded in like sardines in 100F.

In NYC, the subway cars are all air conditioned. The stations are a living hell though. Like if it's 85F outside, it's 95-100F on the platform, with no breeze unless a train passes by. One time I was going home from a bar. Late at night the trains only come every 20 or so minutes. The combination of being drunk, waiting forever, no water on hand, and 100F temperature....I thought I was going to pass out, so I had to leave the station. I just couldn't wait there and risk it. I'm no delicate flower, this almost never happens to me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> we're supposed to hit 118°F this week. I'm dying. We totally get excessive heat warning alerts on our phones. Whyyyy do people live here Dx


:O


----------



## komorikun

Let's look at weather forecasts:


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Let's look at weather forecasts:


Wednesday is going to be bad, but hopefully rain will come through, that usually brings the temp down. It typically gets 2 degrees hotter than estimated where I am. It's reading 109 at my house currently. I technically live outside PHX (I don't want to be too specific where I live).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> And the subways aren't air conditioned, right? Must be so much fun during rush hour. Crowded in like sardines in 100F.
> 
> In NYC, the subway cars are all air conditioned. The stations are a living hell though. Like if it's 85F outside, it's 95-100F on the platform, with no breeze unless a train passes by. One time I was going home from a bar. Late at night the trains only come every 20 or so minutes. The combination of being drunk, waiting forever, no water on hand, and 100F temperature....I thought I was going to pass out, so I had to leave the station. I just couldn't wait there and risk it. I'm no delicate flower, this almost never happens to me.


I've only been to London in the autumn, but I imagine it's stuffy, sweaty and miserable as **** during rush hour in this heat. I wish I had someone to experience it with this week though. I'd rather be in Death Valley or sweating my tits off in a tropical rain forest than bloody here. :yawn London with someone would be fun no matter how hot it is.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Wednesday is going to be bad, but hopefully rain will come through, that usually brings the temp down. It typically gets 2 degrees hotter than estimated where I am. It's reading 109 at my house currently. I technically live outside PHX (I don't want to be too specific where I live).


It's pretty dangerous isn't it? I read reports of tourists in Death Valley and New Mexico, going on a very short hike and dying in the middle of it. Especially European tourists who have never experienced that level of heat. Apparently, when people experience heat stroke they become delirious and stop thinking clearly. So that makes it even more likely that they will die.

https://www.cnn.com/2015/08/08/us/new-mexico-french-deaths/index.html

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eath-parents-water-us-enzo-steiner-new-mexico

I would never ever go hiking in 100 degree weather. No thanks. Only visit Death Valley in spring or fall.


----------



## SofaKing

After spending two seasons at Canyonlands NP, this is very true. Many unprepared hikers.


komorikun said:


> It's pretty dangerous isn't it? I read reports of tourists in Death Valley and New Mexico, going on a very short hike and dying in the middle of it. Especially European tourists who have never experienced that level of heat. Apparently, when people experience heat stroke they become delirious and stop thinking clearly. So that makes it even more likely that they will die.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2015/08/08/us/new-mexico-french-deaths/index.html
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eath-parents-water-us-enzo-steiner-new-mexico
> 
> I would never ever go hiking in 100 degree weather. No thanks. Only visit Death Valley in spring or fall.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> It's pretty dangerous isn't it? I read reports of tourists in Death Valley and New Mexico, going on a very short hike and dying in the middle of it. Especially European tourists who have never experienced that level of heat. Apparently, when people experience heat stroke they become delirious and stop thinking clearly. So that makes it even more likely that they will die.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2015/08/08/us/new-mexico-french-deaths/index.html
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eath-parents-water-us-enzo-steiner-new-mexico
> 
> I would never ever go hiking in 100 degree weather. No thanks. Only visit Death Valley in spring or fall.


Ughhhh i wouldn't even bother touring death valley. Nevada and NM get nasty heatwaves too. Yeah they always tell you drinking water IS NOT ENOUGH. You can get heat stroke from extended exposure to the heat and sun beating down on you. Hikers die here in the summer, but usually out of towners or foreigners sadly. We have some really nice mountains but you really have to plan accordingly.

Every year I see paramedics called to bus stops and sidewalks, people walk a lot in this city I'm surprised. They should just close parks in the summer honestly. I think some do but only at certain times of the day. An old coworker recently posted on Facebook, she and her friend didn't last their afternoon hike and they had to call 911. One girl fainted. I was just like you live here you should know smh.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ughhhh i wouldn't even bother touring death valley. Nevada and NM get nasty heatwaves too. Yeah they always tell you drinking water IS NOT ENOUGH. You can get heat stroke from extended exposure to the heat and sun beating down on you. Hikers die here in the summer, but usually out of towners or foreigners sadly. We have some really nice mountains but you really have to plan accordingly.
> 
> Every year I see paramedics called to bus stops and sidewalks, people walk a lot in this city I'm surprised. They should just close parks in the summer honestly. I think some do but only at certain times of the day. An old coworker recently posted on Facebook, she and her friend didn't last their afternoon hike and they had to call 911. One girl fainted. I was just like you live here you should know smh.


Do you know anyone who doesn't drive and takes buses to get around? Must be crazy to wait around for the bus in 105 degree weather. And walk to and from the bus stop.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Do you know anyone who doesn't drive and takes buses to get around? Must be crazy to wait around for the bus in 105 degree weather. And walk to and from the bus stop.


Oh yeah, when I worked retail a lot of my co-workers took the bus. They'd often look for rides, i would sometimes give them one. You always see people walking around during the day, for a lot of people it's their only method of transportation. I feel bad because it's just too hot.

The homeless population actually take buses up north in the summer to survive, the ones that can anyway. Sadly they're the ones that usually die in the heat.

As a teenager we used to walk to the nearby shopping center with a pizza place and arcade, but it became almost a game to see how much you could push yourself. I often felt like collapsing...like your stomach hurts and you feel dizzy and REALLY giggly like when you're suffering from lack of oxygen lol. I don't know how I ever did that.


----------



## scintilla

Goal for tomorrow: drink more water!
(Also try to be more positive again)


----------



## blue2

Dam some crazy heat levels in here, here its forecasting average temps of 62F and rain from wednesday to sunday, ahh the Irish summer.


----------



## truant

Sometimes I wish there were even one other person like myself. But then I remember what my life is like and I'm glad no one else has to go through it.


----------



## scooby

Never at fault.


----------



## komorikun

20 threads bumped in the last 2 hours.


----------



## Blue Dino

Within the last 5 days, there have been 6 random violent attacks from random crazies in areas I usually have to frequent in and out. 4 of them end up being fatal. I honestly have no idea how most people can keep going on about their day like, walk by these crazies like they're harmless and its nothing and feel completely safe, knowing this. Many people really take their own safety for granted.


----------



## scooby

Round 2. Ready to go.


----------



## h00dz

I wan't to go visit my mum, but its seriously confronting.


----------



## Cascades

Blue Dino said:


> Within the last 5 days, there have been 6 random violent attacks from random crazies in areas I usually have to frequent in and out. 4 of them end up being fatal. I honestly have no idea how most people can keep going on about their day like, walk by these crazies like they're harmless and its nothing and feel completely safe, knowing this. Many people really take their own safety for granted.


I hope you drive wherever you go or at least (maybe if you're in the US) carry a weapon with you. **** that.


----------



## crimeclub

In the future incels will be able to have sex with robots but they'll still first have to prove they're the alpha in the relationship.


----------



## scooby

I'm not even surprised.


----------



## JerryAndSports

My life sucks right now but I'm pretty sure I can turn it around


----------



## Blue Dino

Cascades said:


> I hope you drive wherever you go or at least (maybe if you're in the US) carry a weapon with you. **** that.


Unfortunately driving isn't an option unless I spend a lot of money for parking. I'm in the U.S, but unfortunately carrying a weapon is illegal and a huge offense in my area. Even then, I do not know the first thing about guns. I might end up shooting myself or someone innocent. Maybe I might have to start carrying a mace around or a taser at least. Although those usually do nothing to a highly drugged out person.


----------



## Suchness

I'm not a chad, I'm a Goku.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> I'm not a chad, I'm a Goku.


*gasp* who called you a chad!?


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> *gasp* who called you a chad!?


No one, just saying. I say a lot of funny **** like that to myself. I think it's a good saying "I'm not a whatever, I'm a Goku."


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> No one, just saying. I say a lot of funny **** like that to myself. I think it's a good saying "I'm not a whatever, I'm a Goku."


ahhh lol I see. I must try it, channel my inner buffy


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ahhh lol I see. I must try it, channel my inner buffy


I'm not a *****, I'm a buffy.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> I'm not a *****, I'm a buffy.


lol!!!! I like it.


----------



## Kevin001

truant said:


> Sometimes I wish there were even one other person like myself. But then I remember what my life is like and I'm glad no one else has to go through it.


:squeeze


----------



## Barakiel

Same.


----------



## tehuti88

I just auto-generated a random pet name for a deer on a virtual pet site, and it named her "Rambi." :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Vip3r

tehuti88 said:


> I just auto-generated a random pet name for a deer on a virtual pet site, and it named her "Rambi." :lol :lol :lol


:haha


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> I just auto-generated a random pet name for a deer on a virtual pet site, and it named her "Rambi."


She's the Rambo variation of Bambi. How bada**.


----------



## TinyFlutter

That feeling when I’m climbing into bed at 9 PM while I hear children still laughing and playing outside at the park as the sun goes down :b. (I wake up at 5 am)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Same.


Oh this is so on point. Of course I rarely go out but 0 effort gets put in most of the time when I do.


----------



## truant

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## zonebox

truant said:


> Sometimes I wish there were even one other person like myself. But then I remember what my life is like and I'm glad no one else has to go through it.


I relate to a lot of what you write, I mean, you practically could be my sister. My more articulate sister, of which I am jealous of, mom did give you all of the attention after all! ;p


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently my uncle tipped a cab driver $100 instead of $20....(even that is a lot) but he said that was all the money he had. I told him I wouldn't let him borrow any more money but I feel sorry for him so I lent him some.


----------



## Zatch

Even the smaller problems that you think are harmless enough to ignore, can lead to catastrophe.

Especially when those problems start with a jam-packed freezer.


----------



## truant

zonebox said:


> I relate to a lot of what you write, I mean, you practically could be my sister. My more articulate sister, of which I am jealous of, mom did give you all of the attention after all! ;p


There's a reason I got all that attention: shenanigans. Talking myself out of punishment is how I became more articulate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

When they tell you everything happens for a reason, they neglect to tell you that the reason is just because.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The worst people are those you know could be so much better than they are but choose not to...I am one of them


----------



## mt moyt

24 hr convenience stores are the greatest invention


----------



## leaf in the wind

Canadian Brotha said:


> The worst people are those you know could be so much better than they are but choose not to...I am one of them


Nah, the worst kinds of people are the ones who haven't done anything with their lives... and yet look down on others for not having done enough with theirs. I know someone like this- the combination of arrogance and lack of self-awareness is very grating.

I'm considering cutting the person out of my life, it's toxic.


----------



## Vip3r

Had to write out a check this morning, and wow my cursive is rusty.


----------



## Kevin001

That was bold of me, hope it didn't come off wrong. We'll see.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It is way too expensive to fly within Canada. $850 roundtrip to Vancouver from Montreal? $1000 for f-cking Kitchener? A weekend in Moncton, NB costs more than going to Manhattan.


----------



## komorikun

Why is someone bumping 80 zillion threads just to post a one sentence reply? How boring is that.


----------



## riverbird

I applied for SSI this morning. I am not hopeful about it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Partly one reason I'm glad that guy doesn't work with me anymore was cause I got tired of having to be that person that tells him when a girl wants to talk to him.

I had like four or five different girls at work tell me they wanted me to tell him that they wanted to talk to him. Lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

leaf in the wind said:


> Nah, the worst kinds of people are the ones who haven't done anything with their lives... and yet look down on others for not having done enough with theirs. I know someone like this- the combination of arrogance and lack of self-awareness is very grating.
> 
> I'm considering cutting the person out of my life, it's toxic.


That's a fair challenge to my claim, is this someone you've mentioned in your blog? I sort of hit the blogs sporadcially these days so I'm not fully up to date on your scenario


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A few minutes ago I got the urge to do something I've been meaning to do for weeks. Then when I actually started getting ready to do it I realized the reason I've been putting it off is that that the actual task of doing it is beneath me. And now I realize this is just never going to get done. The kicker is that it's not even hard. It's a very simple thing that would take like 3 minutes but I just can't get my mind to that place where it's happy with "OK. I'm on the floor doing this thing that doesn't really matter but I want to do it anyway because I'm tired of looking at this cord octopus".

And now, I know that every single time I stand up and look down I'll see that and it'll bug the holy living fucc out of me just like it's been doing for weeks and I'll think to myself "I really need to get down there and fix that but I'll do it later".


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Blue Dino

The random late night fireworks seem to have finally died down in the past week or two, now random cars driving by my neighborhood are starting to drive around in circles holding down their car honk, probably trying to wake everyone up and disturbing as much people as possible. This has been going on incessantly for the past 2 hours. It's been happening every late night for the past few days. Pretty sure it's the same car.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's a fair challenge to my claim, is this someone you've mentioned in your blog? I sort of hit the blogs sporadcially these days so I'm not fully up to date on your scenario


Nope.

Won't go into the details of it, but a word of advice- If you have little professional work experience, few to no work achievements, and nothing but a micky mouse degree at the ripe old age of 28, don't expect other people to take your opinions that seriously- Especially if you're criticizing someone else on how they can do better. LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

Satan is not omnipresent. Hmm not sure why I didn't know that already.


----------



## CNikki

Me when semester tests roll around:


----------



## Suchness

It takes ages to caramelize onions but I guess it's worth it.


----------



## mt moyt

my earliest memories are mostly from around age 7. i mean relatively clear memories, so i knew where and when and what i was doing. I wonder if this is the same for others?

i do remember a theme park from when i was 5 in Korea. pretty vague but still quite distinct. i remember the colour and the escalators.


----------



## Vip3r

Didn't realize that energy drink had so much caffeine. Pretty sure I am having a heart attack now. :dead


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> Didn't realize that energy drink had so much caffeine. Pretty sure I am having a heart attack now. :dead


Lol, you had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> Lol, you had to learn the hard way.


Yep, I sure did. Now I see there is even a warning on the can not to drink over 2 in a day. :shock :lol


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Yep, I sure did. Now I see there is even a warning on the can not to drink over 2 in a day. :shock


yikes be careful with those!!! even the sugar free ones. My mom was a manager back in the day dealing with mountains of stress, she downed sugar free energy drinks like water and ended up in the hospital with kidney failure.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yikes be careful with those!!! even the sugar free ones. My mom was a manager back in the day dealing with mountains of stress, she downed sugar free energy drinks like water and ended up in the hospital with kidney failure.


Wow, that is awful! Thanks for the warning. I usually don't buy them, I think I will just stick with coffee, haha.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> It takes ages to caramelize onions but I guess it's worth it.


It is worth it, bruh


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yikes be careful with those!!! even the sugar free ones. My mom was a manager back in the day dealing with mountains of stress, she downed sugar free energy drinks like water and ended up in the hospital with kidney failure.


Holy crap!! I guess the issue is that you can down energy drinks very quickly. Not as easy to do with coffee. I've heard of people dying from caffeine powder.

https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/05/18/caffeine-powder-poses-deadly-risks-2/



> In its pure form, caffeine is quite powerful. A teaspoon of caffeine powder is roughly equal to 16 to 25 cups of coffee. Ten grams, about a tablespoon, is a lethal dose for an adult. A 100-gram package - as much caffeine as 400 "tall" cups of Starbucks coffee, 1,250 Red Bulls, or 3,000 cans of Coke - costs about $10.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Solomoon

My cousin is basically perfect, she's compassionate, intelligent, and warm, and her brother might not want to hang out with her because he's too sad with his life overall. I feel like this is one of the more difficult concepts for people to grasp. Merely being around something good or having it in your life is maybe half the equation at most. Like if you were allergic to chocolate it wouldn't help you to be surrounded by chocolate cake.

So then it doubly sucks, because she might blame herself, and he blame himself, when it's not really about either of them.


----------



## cmed

That now makes 2 high school bullies of mine who've died from drug overdoses.

Not sure how I feel about that. It's kind of conflicting. On one hand, we were just kids. I've done some stupid things in the past myself and I wouldn't want someone to judge me today for something I did when I was young and immature, so I feel like I at least owe them the benefit of the doubt. 

On the other hand, if I could go back in time and deliver this news to my 16 year old self, it would've given me something to take solace in during a really dark time in my life.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was just thinking about how when I used to go to the beach, I would get in the water at night. And learned later that if you get in at night sharks are more likely to take a bite out of you. Not that they mean to. But I just think it's kind of ironic how me and one of my sisters would get in the water at night and the rest of my family just sat on the beach. Haha. I do remember a time whenever I saw something big in the water but I gave no ****s and just looked at it while I was in the water. I figured it could've been a shark but my really young self didn't care. I don't even like taking risks in life but oddly enough that's one of those things I didn't care about. Guess I just wanted to experience something really interesting in life that I took that risk. I'm weird.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

I've become more conscious of the ridiculous amount of free time I have, I'm hoping with this in mind I'll be able to focus better on my classes that start in two weeks. It shouldn't be that painful to focus on writing a paper instead of refreshing the same sites over and over. At least I hope so...


----------



## discopotato

I wonder how I managed to have so many friends back in the day. I have the personality of a dead fish :con


----------



## BAH




----------



## 0589471

discopotato said:


> I wonder how I managed to have so many friends back in the day. I have the personality of a dead fish :con


I think not! You have a wonderful sense of humor and a funny way of commenting on life things and stuff and junk. You stand out, in a very good way.


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't skyped with anyone in like a year I think...crazy.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Hungover at work. Someone save me.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

discopotato said:


> I wonder how I managed to have so many friends back in the day. I have the personality of a dead fish :con


How is your personality if you are around someone you genuinely like and are relaxed with though?

I'm a boring, miserable, loner **** right now, but the right person can bring the best out of me, and I'm then happy with a lot of my personality. I like to do nice things for them, I have a good sense of humour, and I'm not boring as I'm up for a bit of adventure, and I'm also really laid back.

I compare myself now to how I was last year when I had someone I liked to be around and felt comfortable with, and I'm like two different bloody people.

I gotta be around good company to come out of my shell and be the happy, fun person I know I'm capable of being inside.


----------



## discopotato

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I think not! You have a wonderful sense of humor and a funny way of commenting on life things and stuff and junk. You stand out, in a very good way.


aww, you're too kind :squeeze likewise! You're a great gal :heart



Pete Beale said:


> How is your personality if you are around someone you genuinely like and are relaxed with though?
> 
> I'm a boring, miserable, loner **** right now, but the right person can bring the best out of me, and I'm then happy with a lot of my personality. I like to do nice things for them, I have a good sense of humour, and I'm not boring as I'm up for a bit of adventure, and I'm also really laid back.
> 
> I compare myself now to how I was last year when I had someone I liked to be around and felt comfortable with, and I'm like two different bloody people.
> 
> I gotta be around good company to come out of my shell and be the happy, fun person I know I'm capable of being inside.


I haven't been close to someone in ages. But I know what you mean, I feel like very few people have actually seen the real me though and what most friends and acquaintances have seen of me is just a front.


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> aww, you're too kind :squeeze likewise! You're a great gal :heart
> 
> I haven't been close to someone in ages. But I know what you mean, I feel like very few people have actually seen the real me though and what most friends and acquaintances have seen of me is just a front.


Stop frontin girl.


----------



## Vip3r

discopotato said:


> I wonder how I managed to have so many friends back in the day. I have the personality of a dead fish :con


You have a great personality. You are very funny and cool.


----------



## 0589471

Early this morning I went for a drive to get my coffee, it rained last night and I never thought 90 degrees and humidity could feel so good. Had the windows down in the back for my dog. To me that's a break away from the high 114 degree dry heatwave.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I don't want this job anymore. Most people can't fill out a commercial document properly. I feel like every business that involves international trade needs some kind of corporate training for their employees.

Like, MY job shouldn't be to correct and explain every minute detail to someone. It's ridiculous. People make errors writing out their own business numbers- I literally had to search up their business number in an (authorized) database, and tell them, HEY DUDE. THIS IS YOUR NUMBER. PLEASE USE THAT ON THE INVOICE INSTEAD. This shouldn't be happening!


----------



## tea111red

I hadn't heard that guy (Vinnie Paul) from Pantera died till today. :/


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Stop frontin girl.


Your wish is my command, boy.



Vip3r said:


> You have a great personality. You are very funny and cool.


Thank you, you're the cool and funny one :b


----------



## 0589471

tea111red said:


> I hadn't heard that guy (Vinnie Paul) from Pantera died till today. :/


right??? I was just reading an article about his will and I was like wait what he died!?


----------



## Kevin001

Have to remember to guard my heart, not everything that is good is good.


----------



## Cascades

This world is going to shxt

I finally get why people want out.


----------



## funnynihilist

Kevin001 said:


> Have to remember to guard my heart, not everything that is good is good.


Then what is it? Medium good?


----------



## Kevin001

funnynihilist said:


> Then what is it? Medium good?


Just have to be careful.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's been raining again recently but we're in need of some.


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if not capitalizing words and not using punctuation is a symptom of losing your mind.


----------



## 0589471

Here's the dust rolling over the city. We had another storm last night. I don't like living in the yellow cloud Dx


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Here's the dust rolling over the city. We had another storm last night. I don't like living in the yellow cloud Dx


I believe one usually sees those types of storms in deserts, but in built up area's, wow.

But I know what that is, god sneezing. Bless you god.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Have to remember to guard my heart, not everything that is good is good.


:yes

Some people (sociopaths) are good at copying others behaviour (yours or others), and make it convincing, but can't keep it up for long.

What seems good, classy, etc is sometimes not.



Cascades said:


> This world is going to shxt
> 
> I finally get why people want out.


Some say in the past 20-25 years it got worse.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Here's the dust rolling over the city. We had another storm last night. I don't like living in the yellow cloud Dx


Its like something out of a Stephen King book. The yellow cloud envelopes a town in Maine and weird things start to happen, people are going a little crazy and something bad is going to happen.


----------



## harrison

J.K. Rowling is actually pretty active on Twitter. I wonder if I contacted her would she agree to signing a few books for me? 

(probably not)


----------



## komorikun

Looks like the desert wants to take Phoenix. What is the name of desert that Phoenix is in or near? 

Cause it's not the Mojave Desert. Is it the Sonoran Desert?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wonder if I'd be good at initiating with guys in real life. But then I really think about it and know it'll turn out to be all cringey. Not sure if this one guy was flirting with me in a very indirect way or not. He's a regular at my store and goes to produce sometimes. He asked if we had any pasta and I told him no we don't sell it in this area. I would think he'd know that and was flirting or he really didn't know and was just asking me a question. Hmm.


----------



## 0589471

Yep mostly Sonoran, and a tiny bit Chihuahuan in the lower right corner connected to Mexico. Phx is definitely Sonora.


komorikun said:


> Looks like the desert wants to take Phoenix. What is the name of desert that Phoenix is in or near?
> 
> Cause it's not the Mojave Desert. Is it the Sonoran Desert?


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder if I'd be good at initiating with guys in real life. But then I really think about it and know it'll turn out to be all cringey. Not sure if this one guy was flirting with me in a very indirect way or not. He's a regular at my store and goes to produce sometimes. He asked if we had any pasta and I told him no we don't sell it in this area. I would think he'd know that and was flirting or he really didn't know and was just asking me a question. Hmm.


Give him some pasta next time and see what happens. Maybe just put it in his bag with the rest of the groceries. Next time he comes to the store he might wave and say something like "pasta?" and you can wave back like "pasta" and he will be like "pastaaaaa" and you can be like "pastaaaaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## 0589471

@Suchness Pastaaaaa. That made me laugh 

Why am I so tired? I only slept all day. This heat is killing me.


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister is leaving we've been together like everyday the last 5yrs. I wish her the best, so proud of her. Just need to let her know I'll be there if she needs me. Sucks I can't help her move in but I'll be there for her next break.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Give him some pasta next time and see what happens. Maybe just put it in his bag with the rest of the groceries. Next time he comes to the store he might wave and say something like "pasta?" and you can wave back like "pasta" and he will be like "pastaaaaa" and you can be like "pastaaaaaaaaaaaa!"


:lol I read the pasta part in an Italian accent.


----------



## komorikun

Are these dog prints?


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Are these dog prints?


haha oh yeah like little pup feet


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha oh yeah like little pup feet


They are actually pretty big. Well, much bigger than a cat's paw print. Not sure how big different dog breeds' paws are though. It's right outside my apartment building. First time I noticed even though I've been here since September.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> They are actually pretty big. Well, much bigger than a cat's paw print. Not sure how big different dog breeds' paws are though. It's right outside my apartment building. First time I noticed even though I've been here since September.


you're right! it's hard to tell from the picture, but my dogs are fairly large (smaller then a labrador but bigger than a bull dog) and it rained a little outside, their wet pawprints don't look as big as I thought they would. (Yes I'm that bored went outside to check hah)


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> My little sister is leaving we've been together like everyday the last 5yrs. I wish her the best, so proud of her. Just need to let her know I'll be there if she needs me. Sucks I can't help her move in but I'll be there for her next break.


Is your sister moving away for school? It's hard to be separated from family especially with close sibling bonds, I'm sure she will miss having a great brother like you around, I wish your sister the best and hope you guys will still keep in touch with each other and remain close :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Is your sister moving away for school? It's hard to be separated from family especially with close sibling bonds, I'm sure she will miss having a great brother like you around, I wish your sister the best and hope you guys will still keep in touch with each other and remain close :squeeze


Yeah biggest college in the state. Idk I need to remember to love everyone like its the last time I'll see them you never know. Now I'm thinking about all the times she asked for something and I didn't help her. I'll probably see her again in a few months but still. God is just teaching me to love everyone life is short. She did pack her bible last minute phew lol. Just hope she'll be ok freshman year of college is rough so many different people and influences.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There was a dead frog on one of the watermelons in the cooler at work. :O At first, I thought it was dirt then I saw detail on it and knew it was a frog.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Suchness Pastaaaaa. That made me laugh
> 
> Why am I so tired? I only slept all day. This heat is killing me.


You said the other day that you're living in the desert at the moment? Are you in a town near a desert?

I can't believe the temperatures they're having in Europe at the moment. Is it a lot hotter over there than it normally is at this time of year as well?


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> You said the other day that you're living in the desert at the moment? Are you in a town near a desert?
> 
> I can't believe the temperatures they're having in Europe at the moment. Is it a lot hotter over there than it normally is at this time of year as well?


I live in the desert. We don't have much cloud cover and have high UV exposure so I'm paranoid about my skin mostly. It's pretty typical high heat temps [about 45.6°C/114°F] for us but I hear other states are getting abnormal high heat, and a lot of coastal states deal with humidity so that's awful.

After it rained we had 20% humidity and 110°F to contend with and that was pretty nasty. Dry heat has it's own horrors, like the sensation of your flesh burning off haha, but I agree humidity is insufferable and am thankful we don't typically deal with a lot of it here.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish we could have put a bowtie on my tuxedo cat.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I live in the desert. We don't have much cloud cover and have high UV exposure so I'm paranoid about my skin mostly. It's pretty typical high heat temps [about 45.6°C/114°F] for us but I hear other states are getting abnormal high heat, and a lot of coastal states deal with humidity so that's awful.
> 
> After it rained we had 20% humidity and 110°F to contend with and that was pretty nasty. Dry heat has it's own horrors, like the sensation of your flesh burning off haha, but I agree humidity is insufferable and am thankful we don't typically deal with a lot of it here.


45 degrees is very hot. That's about the hottest I've ever been - and strangely enough it was in Perth, the place that hostel was in - in the photo I posted. Gets very hot over there but hotter up north apparently in the desert. I've never been up there though.

It's very humid where I go to in Indonesia - but most places are air-conditioned. I get a taxi quite often just to go down the road, it's so hot. (luckily the taxis are very cheap there)

And yeah, you need to watch out for your skin in that sort of heat.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3D has come a long way. A lot of learning to catch up with latest innovations.

Now can make water go through cloth, slide off cloth (sliding part is not hard to do), mark the cloth where it has been is one of the latest things at Siggraph (Conference where checkout latest innovations in 3D) this year -






Most likely see this used in 3D movies in the future.

The math involved is impressive. :O


----------



## Vip3r

I almost managed to compliment a girl in person. She was very friendly, smiling, and bubbly toward me while serving my food (probably just doing her job though). I really wanted to compliment her nails, they were a very pretty color with nice design. I figured I would come off weird and creepy though. Are nails even something normal to compliment? :con I have always found nice nails attractive, maybe I am just weird, haha.


----------



## 0589471

I don't think it's creepy at all  shows you pay attention to detail and girls with nice nails obviously pay special attention to that themselves, so I imagine they appreciate when people notice 


Vip3r said:


> I almost managed to compliment a girl in person. She was very friendly, smiling, and bubbly toward me while serving my food (probably just doing her job though). I really wanted to compliment her nails, they were a very pretty color with nice design. I figured I would come off weird and creepy though. Are nails even something normal to compliment? :con I have always found nice nails attractive, maybe I am just weird, haha.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't think it's creepy at all  shows you pay attention to detail and girls with nice nails obviously pay special attention to that themselves, so I imagine they appreciate when people notice


Yeah, I do pay attention to details a lot, haha. Thanks, I will keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## llodell88

I wonder what the deal with asian guys is. i heard you are more likely to be attracted to what opposite sex parents look like, mine is around 5'7, black hair, small eyes, skinny guy sort of, i guess he looked fairly young for his age in his early 30s, i've been wondering about that for a while. Although I also like hairy guys, like my dad was too. Also, I think I relate more, they are likely to be living with parents in their 20s, get married in their 30s, they don't usually work during school, so in some ways they are lagging like me, but they prioritize actually learning in school and good grades over working like i did, then they look young for their age, are short, more so than caucasian people. 

Also I think the combination of slightly neotenized features mixed with more masculine and mature feature can look good. All of the good looking japanese actors that i like are in their 40s and 50s though, hmm, but they still have that slightly neotenized look, or whatever you call it. If I want to watch a story, I usually prefer watching people I can relate to, then it's hard for someone in my position to relate to a lot of american shows with people my age. I like shorter guys because it feels more equal and intimate too. When you're like 5'0 tall, it makes a big difference. I remember being like 23 and thinking hmm, i still think these guys a couple years younger than me are cuter than my professors, and everyone is telling me i'm supposed to like older men and I'm really confused because I feel like literally everybody thinks that so wtf world am I living in. But then by the time you are like 26 or something and notice you are aging it doesn't really bother me so much having a partner that looks a little aged like me. Maybe that's because they say you like people who like you or something, or at least women do, Im pretty sure not all men are like that, also I think women usually go for guys around the same age as them, or appear to look the same age as them anyway. 

Anyway, people should date whoever they are attracted to and are happy with, and not get butthurt by other people's personal preferences. I especially think it's weird when 99.9999% of the time I have to hear about how old women get with age, and men age like fine wine, i mean...sorry but it's not true, women live longer than men in every country, and it's not a big deal if some women prefer men younger than them, and it's not a big deal if men prefer women younger than them, as long as everyone is respectful and nice and happy, who cares.

If I can be nice to a pedophile who has problems with his urges, and show him some compassion, and be nonjudgemental, for having to deal with that bull**** he'll have to deal with his entire life, because I know he feels guilty about it, people need to get the **** over me liking someone 5 years younger than me a lot, once out of my entire life, I liked a guy not around my own age, it's not a big deal.

Also I haven't been moisturizing my face at all for the last year and a half, ugh. And I finally realized asian people look older to me too. When I see 35 year old asians playing teenager it looks really ****ing weird to me, not much different than a 35 year old guy white guy or woman playing one. i probably shouldn't speak for them but I bet asian people think it looks funny too.

Anyways, beyond skin integrity, I think I have more facial neoteny, which I hear is suppose to make people want to take care of you and stuff, lol, i would have been better off without it i think, but they say there is some evolutionary advantage there too. i wonder if just little things like that sometimes make a difference in how people in different cultures treat each other, when even old people can look like babies in some ways, weird thoughts i have like that all the time.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Vip3r said:


> I almost managed to compliment a girl in person. She was very friendly, smiling, and bubbly toward me while serving my food (probably just doing her job though). I really wanted to compliment her nails, they were a very pretty color with nice design. I figured I would come off weird and creepy though. Are nails even something normal to compliment? :con I have always found nice nails attractive, maybe I am just weird, haha.


I agree with @A Toxic Butterfly, I don't think it would come off as creepy. I compliment other girls' nails myself sometimes and it is usually appreciated. As a girl myself, I often ask where they get their nails done or what nail polish brand and color it is etc. lol, it's a girl thing!

Also, other women will sometimes compliment my nails, they often say how they can't believe how naturally long and nice they are and ask how do I maintain them (I can't wear fake nails cause I'm constantly working with my hands and doing house chores).


----------



## Vip3r

TinyFlutter said:


> I agree with, I don't think it would come off as creepy. I compliment other girls' nails myself sometimes and it is usually appreciated. As a girl myself, I often ask where they get their nails done or what nail polish brand and color it is etc. lol, it's a girl thing!
> 
> Also, other women will sometimes compliment my nails, they often say how they can't believe how naturally long and nice they are and ask how do I maintain them (I can't wear fake nails cause I'm constantly working with my hands and doing house chores).


Ok, good to know it isn't weird to compliment. I didn't want to come off like I was some creepy guy out of horror movie that has a nail fetish. :lol


----------



## llodell88

I don't think I complained to my boyfriend about my mom once in those 2 and 1/2 years. I need to learn how to be more vulnerable but really i just felt like i was bad person, and blamed everything on myself back then. also when i thought about what he said, when he asked why i never get angry, after thinking about it i though, it's probably because i don't ever think people do anything wrong except me, i sit around and obsess about what i can do differently and feel guilty, because a lot times you just need other people's help, so really the only person there is to get mad at is myself if i don't think other people do anything wrong, but then you have guilt instead of anger. I thought he said something about how his mom didn't talk to her mother because she always went out to the bar and left them home all day and they just ate hot dogs all the time or something...i was like umm...who knows what the real reason is.

i thought that pretty much sounded like my mom, his parents cook him home cooked meals everday, 3 times a day, never miss it. I don't care, but it probably looks even worse for someone like him. I mean only a few years before that I was weighing 95 pounds and not eating all day, i mean i remember being hungry, but not in pain, the fridge was full of moldy food, the dishes stacked, i was scared to leave the house, and terrified of being yelled at if i touched anything in the fridge that i wasnt supposed to, so that was the world i lived in, i guess that's what happens when you're sensitive, and your mother is constantly angry and raging at you, well not constantly cause she was never home, but i mean when she was around. don't think i had any clothes that fit me much back then either, very neglectful situation, and i was mentally ****ed up enough i wasn't going to touch anything in that house. and i know what it means when someone is mad at me, especially with her, literally telling me i'm a bad person all the time.

A lot of times when you approach people and try to tell them something that bothers you they will backlash and try to tell you you're blaming everything on them, and then i have to explain i'm not. i don't even like words like blame or responsibility because it's distracting and selfish in some ways because people want to not feel feel guilty or responsible when they could just be nice and do something simple to fix a problem. I mean if you have a problem, look at the components of what is going on, break it down, what can i do, what can you do, someone is suffering, and "ok it's not my problem, you're responsible for that!" it's all about not feeling guilty, or to proud or something, and we are not nice to each other because of that...why can't people just help each other instead of trying to guilt trip each other, and deflect blame back and forth, it's completely distracting from actually solving problems, and whatever goes downstream from that depression, anxiety, etc, longterm a lot of times.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Vip3r said:


> Ok, good to know it isn't weird to compliment. I didn't want to come off like I was some creepy guy out of horror movie that has a nail fetish. :lol


Haha :lol no you won't, I actually wondered if guys ever notice our nails. Well now it's nice to know some do, I hope you will get a chance to see her again


----------



## llodell88

I never liked you in the past 10 years.

You got mad when I didn't want to make an oral sex tape. I remember feeling guilty and went along with it since I was like that back then, anytime someone got mad at me I'd do what they wanted, because I feel guilty easily, which was completely stupid of me. I remember I was menstruating. And yes I did feel guilty for not wanting to. Then I got blood all over the sheets and you had to take me the store to get tampons because I was too embarrassed to ask for one at the front desk. Then when we went to get them, I didn't know how to use your credit card that you made me use because you were too embarrassed to get them, which is fine btw. Then I couldn't figure it out, and you did it for me. Then when I talked to you five years you later you told me your girlfriend found the tape and you refused to delete it or something of that sort which is another red flag that either a. you were mad at me that we did that stuff or b. you were being a jerk to your girlfriend. Actually I thought the reason why you keep putting pictures of beds with blood all over them on youtube was because of that, a hint to let me know who you are.


you wouldn't stop when i kept saying no for too long even if you did stop eventually, even when i was crying and begging when i was feeling sick and didn't want to tell you.

you told me "I'm right about everything", maybe it was a joke, still weirded me out.

If someone calls me a liar, I wonder about them, yeah, since I don't identify as one. And if someone accuses me of something that goes against something important to me, then I immediately suspect it in them. Maybe I shouldn't have taken that bad liar video so seriously? well how am i supposed to know if i'm supposed to or not? i don't even know i was accused of lying about still.

Not trying to smear anyone, I'm trying to give someone a hint that they're not some martyr either, and there are reasons i don't want to be with them, even before all of this happened, and it's not my fault a million people are watching me. And yes, my feelings are important. Really they should be the only thing that is important, because god knows why still someone hacked into my computer and put cameras everywhere. Why do I need to worry about people in my computer, not that I don't at all, and I think that is completely stupid of me too sometimes. Anyway, not smart.

Look, I don't understand you, what's going on in you when you get angry like that, but it's normal for me to have my eyebrows raised at you for that stuff. i don't want anything to do with someone who would hurt me that much. I was crying a lot when I was staying with you too and I was scared to go back because of it, when I was living my grandmother she was yelling at me constantly too, and I couldn't handle it either so I didn't stay with her either. I can't be around people with anger issues. Yeah I am fragile, go find someone who's not, you probably have a lot going for you, you're tall, you have relationship experience, you probably have a good job, you're a homeowner, there's nothing wrong with you except i don't like my privacy invaded and being hurt by people, especially when I am sick, god. I also don't like jealous dudes. Go find a girl who likes that, some do. It's not a big deal, live and learn.

I've never felt so persecuted in my life until this stuff, over stuff I can't even control and that was scaring me. I don't even feel like I got accused of doing anything less than what I just put down here. Like everything people know about me feels just as bad, don't you realize how humilating that stuff is? why does everybody know?

I don't know what else to put to you understand except to bring that stuff up, what do you want me to do instead?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed that everyone just seems to copy whatever seems like the thing to do online lately. I'd like to find a way to start a thing where people take a selfie while trying to pull their own hair out and see if I could get half the planet to do it for no reason at all before they move on to the next senseless trend.


----------



## Kevin001

Being with my uncle the next few days will be a trial run for if I room with him. He had the air on 71 when I got home um that is too low...the bill will be high he has to know that.


----------



## coeur_brise

I like my friend. I ask him to pray for me, for I am weak and he goes "...dear Santa. This Christmas, please give Coeur something nice. She's very nice." :lol God bless him. I feel old. And tubby. But i can hide it. Though not for long, unless I just want it to all hang out. All this A cup. Lulz.


----------



## Blue Dino

I really need show more restraint in doing nice gestures for others before I am completely certain I know them well enough and that the feeling is mutual in their end. I keep doing so before I am certain of this and it only ends in me being viewed awkwardly by others I do these nice gestures for. It's pretty stupid on my end really. :|


----------



## mt moyt

im noticing a new trend of having a reply above a quote instead of below.


----------



## leaf in the wind

2018 has gone by so hazily that when I read "Winter 2018" on university schedules, I think that it's an _upcoming _semester. It is not. Winter 2018 was the first quarter of this year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish this particular person would find me cool.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Music Is powerful


----------



## Vip3r

I seen a snake while under the hood of my Dad's El Camino. It almost gave me a heart attack. :fall


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> I seen a snake while under the hood of my Dad's El Camino. It almost gave me a heart attack. :fall


You cant stop there. What happened next?


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> You cant stop there. What happened next?


Stay tuned for the next episode of Dragon Ball Z to find out. :b


----------



## harrison

I love how King George VI was played by a bloke from Melbourne in this film. He did a good job too - he even seems to make the slight stammer look convincing. 

Excellent film overall too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*harrison*

Like a twitch.

The walking backwards is interesting by the PM (I gather the character is meant to be Winston Churchill). Never seen that before that I can recall.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> Like a twitch.
> 
> The walking backwards is interesting by the PM (I gather the character is meant to be Winston Churchill). Never seen that before that I can recall.


Apparently he had quite a serious speech impediment. There was another excellent film made about that quite a while ago starring Colin Firth - The King's Speech.






Yes, that was supposed to be Churchill mate - I think Gary Oldman won an Oscar for that. He was great. And yes - you weren't ever supposed to show your back to the King. (or Queen)


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I've been thrown away. I had it coming. Life is pointless now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Apparently he had quite a serious speech impediment. There was another excellent film made about that quite a while ago starring Colin Firth - The King's Speech.


Interesting. I can't see that, requires payment.

I remember Colin from this movie (he seems to like acting as royalty) -








harrison said:


> Yes, that was supposed to be Churchill mate - I think Gary Oldman won an Oscar for that. He was great. And yes - you weren't ever supposed to show your back to the King. (or Queen)


The backing up thing I can see done to other royal families (even in movies), just never seen it shown to the English royal family.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I guess I've been thrown away. I had it coming. Life is pointless now.


:hug

Life is just different. You'll adjust, move on. That is something I need to tell myself at times. But when emotional, do any of us think straight? Probably not. :stu


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> I guess I've been thrown away. I had it coming. Life is pointless now.


I know how this feels.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

SofaKing said:


> I know how this feels.


She need's to jump on that RV log cabin Idea with you!

I was hoping one day we would rob her arse hole old man's massive German motorhome and ride off into the sunset, or heavy fog and rain of the Scottish Highlands more like, but it was never meant to be. :crying: :b


----------



## Vip3r

Just remembered I have to go to the DMV tomorrow. Someone please kill me now. :flush


----------



## scooby

I can't wait for the day that you're finally gone.


----------



## scooby

Perfect. All set.


----------



## llodell88

I feel like for me the effective way of knowing myself is spending lots of time alone, so I'm always grateful for those times. Really part of that time I had alone for that year or two when I couldn't leave the house, I was really grateful for that time. I thought, even though this really sucks, there could be a lot of good that comes out of spending this time alone by myself. I have so much to learn, and so many ways I can use this time to improve myself in so many ways. Lots of possibilities. I know it's not just me too, or something about me being sensitive or having anxiety, everybody is influenced by the people they are around.


----------



## Blue Dino

*Train Commute Stories.*

Crazy transient at the train station, swinging a toilet bowl brush thingy at random passing people. And some lady screaming and warning people to stay away and was saying he's been doing this for an hour and no police are showing up. This was at like 7pm.

Then I hopped onto the train, and 3 stops later, another crazy transient ran in and started punching every window inside the train shouting profanities and kept yelling "shut up!" or something at himself. And then he ran out in the next stop.

I finally got off my station, exited the station and right in front of me, is a transient urinating at the front tire of a parked bus while grinning showing his giant rotting buck teeth.

I really don't feel safe taking the train now.


----------



## komorikun

Blue Dino said:


> Crazy transient at the train station, swinging a toilet bowl brush thingy at random passing people. And some lady screaming and warning people to stay away and was saying he's been doing this for an hour and no police are showing up. This was at like 7pm.
> 
> Then I hopped onto the train, and 3 stops later, another crazy transient ran in and started punching every window inside the train shouting profanities and kept yelling "shut up!" or something at himself. And then he ran out in the next stop.
> 
> I finally got off my station, exited the station and right in front of me, is a transient urinating at the front tire of a parked bus while grinning showing his giant rotting buck teeth.
> 
> I really don't feel safe taking the train now.


Is this the BART? Maybe they should be euthanized.


----------



## ShadowOne

im afraid to open my trash can and take out the trash. its going to be life-changingly bad


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Crazy transient at the train station, swinging a toilet bowl brush thingy at random passing people. And some lady screaming and warning people to stay away and was saying he's been doing this for an hour and no police are showing up. This was at like 7pm.
> 
> Then I hopped onto the train, and 3 stops later, another crazy transient ran in and started punching every window inside the train shouting profanities and kept yelling "shut up!" or something at himself. And then he ran out in the next stop.
> 
> I finally got off my station, exited the station and right in front of me, is a transient urinating at the front tire of a parked bus while grinning showing his giant rotting buck teeth.
> 
> I really don't feel safe taking the train now.


Surprised the cops wouldn't come. I've never known the cops to be reluctant to throw their weight around with no provocation. Seems like they'd be right there in a flash. Then again, if they assume the person has no money maybe they figure there's nothing in it for them. If you're driving a car, they know you have enough money to pay bills so if they can find the slightest reason to pull you over they might get the state some $$$$ out of it. That's their bread and butter, I guess.


----------



## 0589471

geraltofrivia said:


> I wish this particular person would find me cool.


pshhh you're the cooliest General Purple!


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Is this the BART? Maybe they should be euthanized.


More like institutionalized.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Surprised the cops wouldn't come. I've never known the cops to be reluctant to throw their weight around with no provocation. Seems like they'd be right there in a flash. Then again, if they assume the person has no money maybe they figure there's nothing in it for them. If you're driving a car, they know you have enough money to pay bills so if they can find the slightest reason to pull you over they might get the state some $$$$ out of it. That's their bread and butter, I guess.


It's more of dysfunction and knowing this, police officers become lazy and unmotivated. Police around here mostly only respond urgently if someone is being killed and it is happening in a more affluent area. And the current trend of racism and over-brutality fears, they are now even more reluctant to get involve and wait until the crime is over so they can come in and clean up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> It's more of dysfunction and knowing this, police officers become lazy and unmotivated. Police around here mostly only respond urgently if someone is being killed and it is happening in a more affluent area. And the current trend of racism and over-brutality fears, they are now even more reluctant to get involve and wait until the crime is over so they can come in and clean up.


 Well, like I said. They just have to find a way to make money on persecuting people who don't have any of it.

They can't fine a broke homeless person for anything. Well, I guess they could but it would be impossible to collect. If you're a 21 year old male driving a halfway nice car around cops will come out of the woodwork because traffic court pays their wages.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> pshhh you're the cooliest General Purple!


Thanks Butter :blush

Btw I've realized that I should have nicknamed you "Natasha". 
Because you're a Russian lady infiltrator agent, and everyone knows that all Russian lady infiltrator agents are called Natasha.


----------



## 0589471

geraltofrivia said:


> Thanks Butter :blush
> 
> Btw I've realized that I should have nicknamed you "Natasha".
> Because you're a Russian lady infiltrator agent, and everyone knows that all Russian lady infiltrator agents are called Natasha.


 by all means, go ahead. Wasn't that black widow's name?


----------



## Suchness

geraltofrivia said:


> Thanks Butter :blush
> 
> Btw I've realized that I should have nicknamed you "Natasha".
> Because you're a Russian lady infiltrator agent, and everyone knows that all Russian lady infiltrator agents are called Natasha.


Go ahead, make her day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Suchness said:


> Go ahead, make her day.





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> by all means, go ahead. Wasn't that black widow's name?


Yeah like I said, every single Russian woman spy is Natasha.

Ok because other people are also requesting it now, I hereby give you the nickname Natasha.


----------



## Suchness

geraltofrivia said:


> Yeah like I said, every single Russian woman spy is Natasha.
> 
> Ok because other people are also requesting it now, I hereby give you the nickname Natasha.


Natasha, aka "Butter"


----------



## unemployment simulator

I had to laugh and shake my head at the headline of the daily mail the other day, so what if madonna is flaunting herself at 60? she looks fecking good in that picture! I suspect envy on the writers part, if I were married to a lady that looked that good at 60 I would be over the moon lol, who wouldn't be!


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Crazy transient at the train station, swinging a toilet bowl brush thingy at random passing people. And some lady screaming and warning people to stay away and was saying he's been doing this for an hour and no police are showing up. This was at like 7pm.
> 
> Then I hopped onto the train, and 3 stops later, another crazy transient ran in and started punching every window inside the train shouting profanities and kept yelling "shut up!" or something at himself. And then he ran out in the next stop.
> 
> I finally got off my station, exited the station and right in front of me, is a transient urinating at the front tire of a parked bus while grinning showing his giant rotting buck teeth.
> 
> I really don't feel safe taking the train now.


Lovely - sounds a lot like Melbourne.


----------



## Chevy396

Expecting the internet to hiccup this morning as it realizes Alex Jones is gone.


----------



## Squirrelevant

We're just an accident of nature. We live for a short while and then are gone forever, leaving only memories and the rippling effect of our actions in life behind. The best we can do is to be good people and make life a better experience for ourselves and others while we are here. That's what makes life meaningful.


----------



## scooby

Why do I find so many things you do so cute?


----------



## Ekardy

I’m suffocating here, I miss living on the coast.


----------



## SofaKing

I want what I want. It shouldn't be this difficult. I deserve it.


----------



## scooby

I'm tired of the dance.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The lovely nature is why I miss the world war II generation, especially the vets -






Truely the greatest generation and a blessing to know, hang out with world war II vets.

I miss you, but you'll never be forgotten. :crying:


----------



## BeautyandRage

I need to puke my guts out I feel so sick. The only food I feel up to eating is a burrito but no car rip.


----------



## BeautyandRage

ANX1 said:


> The lovely nature is why I miss the world war II generation, especially the vets -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truely the greatest generation and a blessing to know, hang out with world war II vets.
> 
> I miss you, but you'll never be forgotten. :crying:


That was a beautiful video.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeautyandRage said:


> That was a beautiful video.


:yes

That generation taught me a lot when growing up.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel like putting myself down.


----------



## alienbird

Sometimes I wish I believed in god and an afterlife, but I don't.
I like the idea of being happy when I'm dead, but I'll be nothing. That's okay too, I guess.


----------



## scooby

alienbird said:


> Sometimes I wish I believed in god and an afterlife, but I don't.
> I like the idea of being happy when I'm dead, but I'll be nothing. That's okay too, I guess.


Yeah, I wish the same. I frequently look up to the stars and I wish I can just turn to dust, swept up in the wind and my consciousness taken into the universe. That's my idea of an afterlife and god anyway. I want to believe it, but I don't.


----------



## alienbird

scooby said:


> Yeah, I wish the same. I frequently look up to the stars and I wish I can just turn to dust, swept up in the wind and my consciousness taken into the universe.


That sounds rather... beautiful.


----------



## scooby

alienbird said:


> That sounds rather... beautiful.


Thanks. It's actually a concept I've dreamed of for years, and will be getting the visualisation tattooed on me next week in some form or another.


----------



## alienbird

scooby said:


> Thanks. It's actually a concept I've dreamed of for years, and will be getting the visualisation tattooed on me next week in some form or another.


Now that's actually a pretty cool tattoo idea. I used to wish on the stars. Silly, but I guess I must have believed in it somewhat.


----------



## scooby

alienbird said:


> Now that's actually a pretty cool tattoo idea. I used to wish on the stars. Silly, but I guess I must have believed in it somewhat.


Dw, I still do sometimes. Silly, or just hoping and wanting for something better for yourself. Both, in my case.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I only wanted to see you laughing in the purple rain.


----------



## scooby

Can we?


----------



## Vip3r

My birthday was okay, but I am kinda disappointed nobody gave me a cake, lol.


----------



## 3stacks

Vip3r said:


> My birthday was okay, but I am kinda disappointed nobody gave me a cake, lol.


 was it today? If so happy birthday!


----------



## Vip3r

3stacks said:


> was it today? If so happy birthday!


Yes, it was. Thanks!


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> My birthday was okay, but I am kinda disappointed nobody gave me a cake, lol.


aww Happy Birthday!!! :squeeze I'm pretty good at this cake thing despite @twytarn keeps saying hehe. Here is one for you:


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> aww Happy Birthday!!! :squeeze I'm pretty good at this cake thing despite @twytarn keeps saying hehe. Here is one for you:


Thanks! :squeeze How did you know that was my favorite kind of cake? :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## leaf in the wind

I sent a chunk of money to my boyfriend because he was wailing about being thousands of dollars in debt, but I seriously am questioning his viability as a long-term partner.

He has TERRIBLE money management skills. He commits financial fraud in another country for personal gain (that his family encourages him to do). And he refuses to uphold his own f-cking rights, and this affects me because he refuses to let me stand up for my rights as well (to do with a mutual lease where the rental company is committing something ILLEGAL, and I can't action without pulling him in too).

Values in a long-term partner, people. I want guts and a spine, integrity, and responsibility.

I have too much empathy.


----------



## SofaKing

leaf in the wind said:


> I sent a chunk of money to my boyfriend because he was wailing about being thousands of dollars in debt, but I seriously am questioning his viability as a long-term partner.
> 
> He has TERRIBLE money management skills. He commits financial fraud in another country for personal gain (that his family encourages him to do). And he refuses to uphold his own f-cking rights, and this affects me because he refuses to let me stand up for my rights as well (to do with a mutual lease where the rental company is committing something ILLEGAL, and I can't action without pulling him in too).
> 
> Values in a long-term partner, people. I want guts and a spine, integrity, and responsibility.
> 
> I have too much empathy.


I can't wrap my head around this blind devotion when there are so many other solid partners to choose from.


----------



## firestar

Somebody had to come into my room today to change out the router. My cat hid under the bed for the rest of the day. He didn't even eat dinner with me. 

If I were a cat, I would be my cat.


----------



## leaf in the wind

SofaKing said:


> I can't wrap my head around this blind devotion when there are so many other solid partners to choose from.


Most people aren't that "solid".

I rant and complain, but my partner is a good dude. Stronger-than-average morals, high ambition, hard-working, confident and bold, and very loyal. He's the director of an international company at only 25-years-old.

There's a lot I don't like I about him, but I don't like many things about most people.

I'm actually kind of a despot, in addition to being too empathetic.


----------



## llodell88

I wonder what it is like for a man to love a woman, if it's any different for men and women. The unknown is scary. I guess you have to get used to not knowing and stop worrying so much. We'll never know what it's like to be anyone but ourselves. As long as there is weird stuff going on in my head where who I like it super obvious, it's good to know what I know from that. Or maybe it's not like that at all. So indecisive. Like that Ellen Degeneres quote, it's none of my business what other people think of me, I always remind myself of that one.

Sometimes I feel like there is someone in the room with me saying, "laura, are you ok?" just like that, patting my head, stuff like that, "laura, i love you, are you ok?" i don't know why, but i have this voice in my head all the time, and it feels like me, i feel very reactive to it, like on a neurochemical level (i lol at myself when i say stuff like that), i feel my head is releasing stuff, but it feels just like me, another me, right next to me, and sometimes that person feels more tangible then they should, so it's a little weird, and they say my name a lot, but i think it is me, because i feel like saying it at the same time, out loud, and sometimes i do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

twytarn said:


>


Lmao

Happy Birthday @Vip3r


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Happy Birthday @Vip3r


Thanks


----------



## BeautyandRage

My chest feels so hollow from all of this pain building up, I could float away.


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> My birthday was okay, but I am kinda disappointed nobody gave me a cake, lol.


Happy Birthday 17! Or is it 18 now? All the best.


----------



## tea111red

I bought 4 apples and 1 banana for $1.19. I paid with cash....6 dimes, 2 nickels, and 49 pennies in the self-checkout coin slot thing, lol.


----------



## Iwannabenormal

You're the one who made me weaker and the same one who made me stronger, I don't know how.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I remember her father checking her car using a jack. He didn't set it up properly and ended up fracturing all the skirting on the left hand side. How did he manage to do that, when this is a guy who ones a big motorhome, truck, van, car, diggers, sit on lawn mower, vintage cars, and restores and sells vintage cars. Also, he made a go kart and takes cars that are close to ready for the scrap heap, and makes them look brand new and goes off on the Crumball Rally. This guy's an expert when it comes to everything with 4 wheels. I thought at first he just half arsed the jack job on her car because he couldn't he bothered, doesn't care about her, then the thought popped in my mind that he could well have done this on purpose. Reading about narcissists actually hating their children, made me think this even more. :frown2:


----------



## Vip3r

Suchness said:


> Happy Birthday 17! Or is it 18 now? All the best.


Lol, thanks!


----------



## Cascades

firestar said:


> Somebody had to come into my room today to change out the router. My cat hid under the bed for the rest of the day. He didn't even eat dinner with me.
> 
> If I were a cat, I would be my cat.


Lol, my cat does this too. As soon as someone buzzes the door, he does the whole low to the ground run straight into the room. It's pretty cute tho


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Yesterday was dreadfully hot again. Felt like the triple digits. I couldn't ever cool off.


----------



## mt moyt

tea111red said:


> I bought 4 apples and 1 banana for $1.19. I paid with cash....6 dimes, 2 nickels, and 49 pennies in the self-checkout coin slot thing, lol.


that is cheap!


----------



## llodell88

whatisthis


----------



## smoothlinghs

I :heartnly waited 12 years for the new crush and now there is a :heartne as my new neighbor at house next me. I h:heartpe he is taken so I can keep him as my secret daylight :grin2:.


----------



## BeautyandRage

I bet it’s lonely


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't help but look at guys at the store when I'm working but always look away when they look my way cause it's embarrassing to look at someone when they know you're looking at them. I don't have the guts to say how are you to any of them. I just say it to old people or basically anyone that isn't a guy around my age. :/ It would be awkward to talk to them for sure.


----------



## firestar

Cascades said:


> Lol, my cat does this too. As soon as someone buzzes the door, he does the whole low to the ground run straight into the room. It's pretty cute tho


Haha, it is. He always hides in the same spot. I pulled my bed a little away from the wall so I could at least pet him when he's under there.

Also, I strongly suspect he's been secretly sleeping next to me at night. At first, I thought I was dreaming it, but it's been long enough that I think it's real. He never does it during the day, only at night.


----------



## scintilla

Trying to decide what book to buy/read next. I don't really know what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Suchness

scintilla said:


> Trying to decide what book to buy/read next. I don't really know what I'm in the mood for.


Stephen King.


----------



## tea111red

dead site.


----------



## llodell88

leave.


----------



## scintilla

Suchness said:


> Stephen King.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually not a fan of Stephen King :hide. I appreciate him as a writer but idk, I'm not really into his books (at least going by the stuff that I've tried reading in the past)


----------



## 3stacks

Shades of magic series is pretty good if you're into that kind of stuff


----------



## BAH

Processing


----------



## llodell88

thank you all for reading my diary.


----------



## firestar

scintilla said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm actually not a fan of Stephen King :hide. I appreciate him as a writer but idk, I'm not really into his books (at least going by the stuff that I've tried reading in the past)


Terry Pratchett is good if you like lighthearted fantasy (or even if you don't, he's a great author).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw a cute guy leaving the store and after I walked in, he just so happened to go down the same aisle as me and he said excuse me but I didn't say anything. I was nervous to. And I noticed after I left that aisle and went down another one, there he was again and he was looking at me. I couldn't help but look at him but I feel so stupid cause I shouldn't be looking at guys.


----------



## riverbird

I just made homemade marinara sauce for the first time because our garden is producing so many cherry tomatoes. It is delicious. It smells like Pizza Hut sauce too. I'm feeling quite pleased with myself!


----------



## 0589471

riverbird said:


> I just made homemade marinara sauce for the first time because our garden is producing so many cherry tomatoes. It is delicious. It smells like Pizza Hut sauce too. I'm feeling quite pleased with myself!


that sounds delicious! Awesome  What are you using it on?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> I just made homemade marinara sauce for the first time because our garden is producing so many cherry tomatoes. It is delicious. It smells like Pizza Hut sauce too. I'm feeling quite pleased with myself!


 As well you should be. I can't eat the stuff anymore but you know darn well what you have to do now. Eat for the both of us!


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> As well you should be. I can't eat the stuff anymore but you know darn well what you have to do now. Eat for the both of us!


Aww how come you can't eat it anymore? I had a giant bowl of pasta, half of that was for you!


A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that sounds delicious! Awesome  What are you using it on?


I just put it on pasta. I have quite a bit leftover, I want to see if it will be good on pizza one day.


----------



## 0589471

Ooh that sounds nice. homemade sauce is always the best. A pizza would be great to try 


riverbird said:


> Aww how come you can't eat it anymore? I had a giant bowl of pasta, half of that was for you!
> I just put it on pasta. I have quite a bit leftover, I want to see if it will be good on pizza one day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> Aww how come you can't eat it anymore? I had a giant bowl of pasta, half of that was for you!


 Diabetes. I suppose I could eat the sauce but it's not much good without a big plate of pasta. Carb overload, unfortunately.


----------



## riverbird

WillYouStopDave said:


> Diabetes. I suppose I could eat the sauce but it's not much good without a big plate of pasta. Carb overload, unfortunately.


You could have it on zucchini "noodles" or spaghetti squash!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

riverbird said:


> You could have it on zucchini "noodles" or spaghetti squash!


Unfortunately, I have a thing about zucchini. Once as a kid my mom made "apple pie" out of zucchini and lied to me. I ate like a couple of pieces of it complaining that it tasted stale before she finally confessed. I threw up. :lol

I've never been able to stomach it since.

Man. I just noticed your avatar. There's butterflies all over the place in here! :lol


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> you're right! it's hard to tell from the picture, but my dogs are fairly large (smaller then a labrador but bigger than a bull dog) and it rained a little outside, their wet pawprints don't look as big as I thought they would. (Yes I'm that bored went outside to check hah)


I think both dogs and cats walk on their toes. That's why their paw prints are small.


----------



## 0589471

That's true, in lying position their feet seem so big but when they're up and walking they seem daintier, like they're on their toes. I feel like I should have noticed this by now lol


komorikun said:


> I think both dogs and cats walk on their toes that's why their paw prints are small.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think both dogs and cats walk on their toes. That's why their paw prints are small.


 I used to pet my dog's footpads. She HATED it! :lol


----------



## tea111red

That guy.

:stu


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 :con

Never saw that movie. I don't get it.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :con
> 
> Never saw that movie. I don't get it.


Was just thinking of that famous line when I was writing about my coworker. But I guess she's just fat, lazy, and sloppy. Don't know if she is drunk or stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Was just thinking of that famous line when I was writing about my coworker. But I guess she's just fat, lazy, and sloppy. Don't know if she is drunk or stupid.


 I thought you didn't like movies. Got any other favorites?


----------



## fluorish

So many things.. I want my mind to be peaceful but it can’t.


----------



## llodell88

invalidation. every day, for always.


----------



## SofaKing

Classic


komorikun said:


>


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I really need to not care about some of my unique issues anymore. I'm too old to give a damn and there are folks worse off than me and they don't let it affect them like I do. I don't want to take these worries about things I can do nothing about to the grave with me.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I thought you didn't like movies. Got any other favorites?


I'm not really into movies but I did see a lot as a child. Animal House was the first movie I saw in the theaters. My dad said I liked it. Apparently I was cracking up.


----------



## llodell88

idk why everyone hates kim kardashian, she sounds really sweet, have you ever heard her say anything mean about anyone? probably too sweet. i wish i could make money looking like that.

not that i'm a huge fan, not a fan of the show either, just a vibe i get from her.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I want to start building an inheritance to pass onto my future offspring for after my death. My family has been too poor to give anything to the next generation... I wish I could be the first...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm not really into movies but I did see a lot as a child. Animal House was the first movie I saw in the theaters. My dad said I liked it. Apparently I was cracking up.


 Ironically, the first movie my parents took me to see was this awful Disney movie called The Black Hole (Which is a pretty good description of my life :lol ). I wanted to see Star Wars (which was on in the same theater and had people lined up halfway across the parking lot to see it). Maybe I actually would have liked it if I had any idea what was going on. I was 6.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have not been bothered to shave my legs in the past couple weeks. I've been wearing pants most of this summer anyways. Ironically, this is the first summer I've hardly worn shorts but it's too hot to wear pants but I've been wearing them anyways.


----------



## 3stacks

Those cringey musical.ly ads are gonna be the thing to finally send me over the edge


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> Those cringey musical.ly ads are gonna be the thing to finally send me over the edge


I know!!!! they don't look like they're advertising music at all (is that what it is? I still don't know) looks like cosplaying 15 year olds and someone's Instagram photos thrown around. It's so bizarre.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I know!!!! they don't look like they're advertising music at all (is that what it is? I still don't know) looks like cosplaying 15 year olds and someone's Instagram photos thrown around. It's so bizarre.


Haha yeah I feel like I'm tripping when I see them and they're all so high pitched too


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Those cringey musical.ly ads are gonna be the thing to finally send me over the edge


I'm sick of all the sepsis, cancer, heat disease, stroke and people starving in Africa and the middle east ads. I can't deal with that **** at this age and just want to bury by head in the sand and mute that ****. I should be being a good human being and doing charity work, donating etc, but I can't deal with the misery of it all and I'm depressed enough.


----------



## llodell88

need to move. have to.

strip someone completely and hate what you see. consent. a lot of it made up though.

umm.

faith in humans is so low right now.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> I'm sick of all the sepsis, cancer, heat disease, stroke and people starving in Africa and the middle east ads. I can't deal with that **** at this age and just want to bury by head in the sand and mute that ****. I should be being a good human being and doing charity work, donating etc, but I can't deal with the misery of it all and I'm depressed enough.


Yeah those ads are designed to make you feel bad. I wish I could help too.


----------



## llodell88

if someone says they can't get turned on by other girls as much as you but then gets mad you if you don't believe them does that mean they're telling the truth?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I told my boss I'll try working in seafood and she told me that I can do it and I should be proud of myself. Haha, I don't think I can but I'll try. She told me I can quit and still work in produce. If it doesn't work, I'll just work part time at Dollar General.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I told my boss I'll try working in seafood and she told me that I can do it and I should be proud of myself. Haha, I don't think I can but I'll try. She told me I can quit and still work in produce. If it doesn't work, I'll just work part time at Dollar General.


You should be proud of yourself. Good luck, I believe in you.


----------



## Chevy396

So we meet again. Hmm. I'm not sure how I feel. Mostly sad I guess, but fairly numb by now. You look good though.


----------



## Chevy396

When I see something I find really pretty, I can't help feeling something similar to love. I guess I am just a very visual person. Makes sense why I was always so good at drawing and other visual art.


----------



## llodell88

crazy night, hotel rooms, lots of hotel rooms, campground, the beach, the bedroom, that crazy night, how many times.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> You should be proud of yourself. Good luck, I believe in you.


Thank you.  I'm nervous about it but need the money.


----------



## Malek

tea111red said:


> dead site.


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## tea111red

Malek said:


> Ain't that the truth...


Yeah...it's kind of surprising this place is in the state that's it's in now.

This site may even be more dead now than it was when I first joined.


----------



## Malek

tea111red said:


> Yeah...it's kind of surprising this place is in the state that's it's in now.
> 
> This site may even be more dead now than it was when I first joined.


Perhaps this place was more uplifting and instructive in '05?

Aside from finding some comfort other far away souls out there are experiencing the same type of plights in life, I doubt anyone in the past decade on here acquired any real substantial information that was life altering or mind opening.

The was I see it, this place is a nice quiet open forum where one can jot down their somewhat embarrassing inner thoughts in regards to social situations, at the same time maybe receive anonymous opinions / comments pertaining to a specific subject.

The very act achieves essentially nothing of value to the normal would be average person, yet it holds slight amounts of value to those who feel somewhat lost.

Like any online setting, the quality relies on a quality populace. Like if you play an online game in which the community is next to dead, the game itself seems rather bleak and dull. Though most humans despise and loath the company of their fellow humans, they find A.I. even more dreary and boring comparatively. Humans will sadly always be more interesting to converse with compared to bots or A.I. programs. Humans are spontaneous creatures and don't have a set of limited options, more of a challenge. A debate with a robot is mere trial and error, a debate with a stubborn human can be everlasting, hence the higher level of curiosity.

If this makes any sense...

I noticed that despite not liking to socialize in real life, I still enjoy multiplayer games much more than singleplayer games. A similar set of reasons as it were. It's like, I don't like to associate with other people on the regular, yet my mind does crave to always have the option to if I so wanted to on my rare days of loneliness and boredom. An odd human trait of being indecisive to a fault.


----------



## 0589471

not much of a storm tonight. I thought the clouds looked nice at sunset. Wish I could've caught a photo of the lightning flash against the colours.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> not much of a storm tonight. I thought the clouds looked nice at sunset. Wish I could've caught a photo of the lightning flash against the colours.


That looks pretty, almost like California.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've been thirsty as hell today. Not as hot as yesterday, though.


----------



## firestar

I think the secret to getting my cat to roll over on command might be to try training him on my bed. That's how I got him to sit, too. 

Definitely not as easy as youtube videos make it look.


----------



## Chevy396

firestar said:


> I think the secret to getting my cat to roll over on command might be to try training him on my bed. That's how I got him to sit, too.
> 
> Definitely not as easy as youtube videos make it look.


My kittens roll over whenever they want their belly scratched, which is not really on command, but they do it whenever I am around now. Little addicts.


----------



## firestar

Chevy396 said:


> My kittens roll over whenever they want their belly scratched, which is not really on command, but they do it whenever I am around now. Little addicts.


He likes to roll over when he's playing (and I love it when he does, it's so cute!) but not consistently. If it was consistent then I could get him to do it for a treat.

I might give up. It's not that important to me. I just didn't have any other ideas of what to teach him. Yesterday, it occurred to me that I could teach him how to stand on his hind legs instead, which I'm sure would be much easier.


----------



## Chevy396

I have been calling mt kittens puppies, since that's what I really wanted. So it's "good puppy". I hope I don't do any psychological damage.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm pretty sure I've listened to like 3 million songs by now.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm pretty sure I've listened to like 3 million songs by now.


You could go on Guinness World Records for having listened to the most songs without a break. Dont worry about your job or getting a boyfriend do this instead and everything will come to you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> You could go on Guinness World Records for having listened to the most songs without a break. Dont worry about your job or getting a boyfriend do this instead and everything will come to you.


:lol I'd have to have proof. Otherwise, it's just my word. But I know a lot of songs. Plus, I'm sure there's people that have listened to as many songs as me if not more. But then again, who knows?  I used to have an iPod with like more than 50,000 songs on it. And that's far from all the ones I've listened to.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :lol I'd have to have proof. Otherwise, it's just my word. But I know a lot of songs. Plus, I'm sure there's people that have listened to as many songs as me if not more. But then again, who knows?  I used to have an iPod with like more than 50,000 songs on it. And that's far from all the ones I've listened to.


50,000 songs is a lot. I don't think I've even listened to half of that. The way it would work is that they would monitor you as you listen to songs so basically it's about how many songs you can listen to before falling asleep.


----------



## Lohikaarme

These are so cool!


----------



## Chevy396

This show The Origami Code on curiositystream.com is literally breathtaking.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> 50,000 songs is a lot. I don't think I've even listened to half of that. The way it would work is that they would monitor you as you listen to songs so basically it's about how many songs you can listen to before falling asleep.


Wow, really? :O I guess I'm a music fanatic.

Ah, okay. Cool. Well, if I ever do it I'm going to be anonymous. :b


----------



## Suchness

Lohikaarme said:


> These are so cool!


Very cool.


----------



## firestar

firestar said:


> I think the secret to getting my cat to roll over on command might be to try training him on my bed. That's how I got him to sit, too.
> 
> Definitely not as easy as youtube videos make it look.


It worked! The soft surface made it easier for him to roll over.



Chevy396 said:


> I have been calling mt kittens puppies, since that's what I really wanted. So it's "good puppy". I hope I don't do any psychological damage.


I call my cat "puppy" sometimes. He acts like a dog - he licks me, does tricks on command, and can wear a harness. For a cat, he is very doglike.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Wow, really? :O I guess I'm a music fanatic.
> 
> Ah, okay. Cool. Well, if I ever do it I'm going to be anonymous. :b


I dont know actually, I guess 25,000 isnt that much.


----------



## Chevy396

Is this a joke? I took a GasX about an hour ago and now Im suddenly farting up a storm. Is that really how it works? Makes you fart so much you can't anymore?


----------



## Vip3r

The interviewer on the phone stressed to me several times to dress business professional. I assuming she wants me to wear a suit. Hopefully, I still have one in my closet somewhere.


----------



## SplendidBob

A young man was I, living in hell,
A prison of no responsibility, for I was in cel,
Then one day showered me, NO SMELL, wincel.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> I dont know actually, I guess 25,000 isnt that much.


I'm always finding new music to listen to, so it's no wonder I know a lot of songs.

Yea, 25,000 isn't a lot to me at all. It might be to other people. I listen to a lot of albums, too. Generally, I like a lot of music. I like any genre except for country and don't really care for jazz. I don't care what decade it comes from, either. If it's good, I like it. Guess I'm simple.


----------



## tehuti88

Sometimes I feel like participating in those "(Something something) the user above you" threads, like "Would you date the user above you?" or "Come up with a nickname for the user above you" or "Compliment the user above you," because I'd like to say something nice or funny to another user, but I feel too ill at ease with the thought that some other user will be forced to say something nice or funny to me when they don't really feel it, or maybe it'll be one of the users who don't like me saying something backhanded (unlikely nowadays since the user who did this the most is banned, but still possible), or maybe even the thread would die for a few days because everybody is too reluctant to reply, so I don't.


----------



## Ekardy

Chevy396 said:


> Is this a joke? I took a GasX about an hour ago and now Im suddenly farting up a storm. Is that really how it works? Makes you fart so much you can't anymore?


:haha
Who knows, it would be funny if the GasX company, as a joke, amongst all the fart stoppers placed one that gives you excess gas. "You found the golden ticket"


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Wish I could get drunk without getting heartburn. It won't stop me, but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> Sometimes I feel like participating in those "(Something something) the user above you" threads, like "Would you date the user above you?" or "Come up with a nickname for the user above you" or "Compliment the user above you," because I'd like to say something nice or funny to another user, but I feel too ill at ease with the thought that some other user will be forced to say something nice or funny to me when they don't really feel it, or maybe it'll be one of the users who don't like me saying something backhanded (unlikely nowadays since the user who did this the most is banned, but still possible), or maybe even the thread would die for a few days because everybody is too reluctant to reply, so I don't.


You can say anything, no pressure to be funny. That's part of the fun. It's just pure insanity. You're always welcome to join Tehuti  ♡♡♡♡


the cheat said:


> Wish I could get drunk without getting heartburn. It won't stop me, but it's pretty annoying.


:squeeze take some zantac and drink away. That's what I do >_<


BeardedMessiahBob said:


> A young man was I, living in hell,
> A prison of no responsibility, for I was in cel,
> Then one day showered me, NO SMELL, wincel.


You are wonderful Bobbert


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze take some zantac and drink away. That's what I do >_<


Good idea! I have just been using Tums. They're fruit flavoured, so I'm pretending they're healthy. Three beer, two tums, repeat.


----------



## 0589471

the cheat said:


> Good idea! I have just been using Tums. They're fruit flavoured, so I'm pretending they're healthy. Three beer, two tums, repeat.


I find them way more effective then tums


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I find them way more effective then tums


They are, for sure. My doctor made me buy them once, rather than giving me a prescription, when I had an ulcer. I just don't have any right now, but I have plenty of tums. Hold on, I need another beer.


----------



## Ai

You can only be called stupid so many times before you start to actually believe it...


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You are wonderful Bobbert





* *





I know

* *





only kidding


----------



## llodell88

Sometimes I wonder if my stuff is normal or if women are so sexually repressed they haven't figured it out. I mean I know that is at least part of it for some women.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I wonder if when a person breaks a bone, I wonder if they feel the bone break or if it just triggers nerves in that area of the body that doesn't feel right. I know a random thought but I only had the thought after something a friend told me.


----------



## llodell88

God doesn't care, whoever he is. I wouldn't be lying around feeling like I was in heat, as bad as a woman could be, while simultaneously getting over some serious health issues, making thirst comments on some guys Instagram, being confused why his stuff looks like it is about me, right after I prayed to whoever the heck is out there, because I was desperate enough, because I was sure I was dying or couldn't live with what I was feeling, so yeah you are going to pray if you are being tortured. He doesn't care, even before I put up with abuse I told myself, if he cared he wouldn't have done that to me. Because I asked if he cared, and I did what I believe I needed to do to get better, and I don't need to explain this stuff even deeper except I really liked someone, and just because my libido is high, that's not a reason not to like or love someone or whatever, especially if you already liked them a lot before that disease, and for the most part people are pretty monogamous so at least I am directing that stuff at one guy I like, but yeah I don't like to do that openly either because I know how it is, and I know I'm supposed to feel dirty for something I can't control even before this. And I still think my libido problems were part of my health problems which might be why I had that stuff going on at the same time. If there is a god out there and he saved me from dying at the same time I was going through that, then he doesn't care. But I still know people do, and that's their own deal, I'm not a bad person for not dying or doing or saying stuff and wanting to be around someone that I thought was healing me somehow. That's exactly what I thought was going on, I thought being around him was healing me, and I thought he was going to make me sick again too if I paid any attention to him after that, so I didn't want to see him anymore, and it's all about being sick, and not much to do with sex. And that's my own personal life. But I didn't want to see him anymore, because I once I felt healthier, and there is something weird going on and not normal, and I don't need to be around people who I have strong reactions to like that. Everything going on was weird with me and I just wanted to understand it, and myself, and people, and be healthy. I'm not a Christian though, I was thinking about when I getting better, but if you've got some issues with me and are, you really ****ed up, as far as I can tell. Your the punishers, and someone saved me after I asked, or maybe I saved myself, or maybe it was a fluke, or maybe it was all a coincidence, or maybe it wasn't and it was all orchestrated. Whatever. And I was having some schizo-like reaction from not seeing that guy and seeing all of his fake stuff, just like it happened with my mom, when she wasn't around, that's why I kept looking up "object constancy", except it is worse, because there was something very sick inside of me, that wasn't me that summer, then again 9 months later I feel like he is two people too, and I hated him. Except I don't hate him, it was you guys. And I don't hate my mother either, but I did that summer, and it was scaring me and there is no way to control something in you powerful. It felt exactly the same, exactly. Im a lot better, but it's not ok what you guys are doing, especially when I experienced something like that. If people are religious doing that stuff to people, they need to follow their own common sense, instead of some dumb codes. I really doubt any god would approve of that stuff anyway, but I'm not identify with any religion after this, but I'll be more open to the possibility at least. The entire thing disgusts me beyond belief, other than I'm sorry if I ever hurt anyone or was on the wrong page with somebody, but I'm not doing stuff with anyone unless I think I'm on the same page as them, so I know I don't deserve labels like that. And like I said, whoever is out there told me he doesn't care, but I'm pretty sure it's not your god after this after what you did. I mean exactly that, I told myself, is someone is out there, then he just told me he doesn't care, because I asked. But I care about people when I can, but I'm not a saint, and I'm not going to ruin for myself for anyone else. Anyways, people should have more consideration for people who have conditions from drugs, etc., if someone is messed up from a drug, and behaving badly, then it's a drug and not the person. Your brain chemistry makes you who you are whether you want to believe it or not for the most part, and if somebody is going crazy on a drug, people should have some compassion and being judgemental, and I wouldn't follow any god who was judgemental of that stuff either. Maybe you should judge the people who make and prescribe the drugs instead. And no, I am not really selfish, or a liar, and I care a lot about the people I love, and I am who I am today, and not who I was at 14, and I probably wasn't her either, since in the broad scheme of things, I knew I did and said weird stuff back the, and I knew I was on drugs when I did a lot of that stuff too, and it's been bothering me for the past 10 years. So no, you are not the drugs, you are on, and if someone is abusive to you, you're probably not the person you are around the people either.


----------



## Vip3r

My anxiety is way better, but I really got to work on my social skills. Oh well, I guess I'll take it one step at a time.


----------



## llodell88

I need fake friends. I don't have any plans of making any real ones and I really don't want myself to have any.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Sometimes I feel like participating in those "(Something something) the user above you" threads, like "Would you date the user above you?"


I'm one of many that would. 



tehuti88 said:


> or "Come up with a nickname for the user above you"


Lovely one? 



tehuti88 said:


> or "Compliment the user above you,"


She is very kind, lovely, as has been nothing but that towards me. 



tehuti88 said:


> because I'd like to say something nice or funny to another user, but I feel too ill at ease with the thought that some other user will be forced to say something nice or funny to me when they don't really feel it, or maybe it'll be one of the users who don't like me saying something backhanded (unlikely nowadays since the user who did this the most is banned, but still possible), or maybe even the thread would die for a few days because everybody is too reluctant to reply, so I don't.


:hug


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It was so hot the other night, I poured a glass of water all over the bed.


----------



## Vip3r

I bought a pair of size 30 shorts, but they fit like a size 34. :? I guess I should of tried them on, but I hate fitting rooms.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was just thinking about how my HS reunion will be in like only 3 years. I'll never go to it. I don't think I'd want to see anyone from my HS again. Lol


----------



## Zatch

Puppy jumped onto my bed right behind me, and immediately started sniffing my wrapper. My instinct was to say "Get the **** away from my burger," to which she complied.

The amount of Freedom in that statement just left me in awe.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just realized my dad's bday is in 5 days. I wonder if I should call him to tell him Happy Birthday.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just realized my dad's bday is in 5 days. I wonder if I should call him to tell him Happy Birthday.


For sure, at least send him a text.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My upstairs neighbors are not capable of moving a muscle without it making a sound. I swear everything they do results in a thump.


----------



## Chevy396

I think vaping nicotine has been helping to keep my muscles more relaxed and preventing most of the panic attacks I used to get from the weird feelings (numbness and twitching) in my muscles after exercise.


----------



## komorikun

Google thinks I'm a robot.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think I only use this website to complain about things that I can't fix.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I ruin every show I watch for myself because I start thinking logically about it. I have watched 3 episodes of "Magic for humans". The first episode was so cool but then half away into the second episode I started thinking: "There is no way he could have done that trick in real life, it's all because of camera angels and so on and the people clapping must be fake...". Now I try to figure out how they do every trick and it really ruins the "magic" in it.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember not everyone is like me. Uncle never buys stuff he needs.....like come on bro you make more than me.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Google thinks I'm a robot.


Sounds like classic projection. :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard a kid at the store ask if that was garlic and then he said garlic is for vampires. And another kid at the store earlier said that the squash we had looked like chicken squash or something like that. Lol...

It was busy all day at work today. It was more busier than it usually is on Sundays. There were like 40 people in there all at once just in the back area almost all day and it's an average sized grocery store.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Lol amazing, just played right into my hands. I feel pretty confident my experiment worked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle has been stealing mom's water out her room....hmm. The guy makes money, just for some reason doesn't know how to provide for himself.


----------



## Vip3r

I saw two people who looked homeless carrying at TV down the sidewalk on my way home. I wonder if they stole it. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

A little hungover this evening, but at least I'm not puking.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just took some Ibuprofen for a headache. That stuff works like a charm.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm gonna fall for her I just know it


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Uncle has been stealing mom's water out her room....hmm. The guy makes money, just for some reason doesn't know how to provide for himself.


Why would anyone steal water? You can get it from the tap for pennies.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Why would anyone steal water? You can get it from the tap for pennies.


Can't always trust tap water.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Can't always trust tap water.


I read that bottled water is a scam and isn't any safer than tap water.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I read that bottled water is a scam and isn't any safer than tap water.


Tastes better :stu


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sure would be nice if the owners of SAS would fix the classic skin so I don't have an ungodly amount of notifications just sitting there. I miss being able to just click that notification button and be taken to my PM's or where I was quoted.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

We read the wind and the sky when the sun is high, we sail the length of the seas on the ocean breeze


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My city is ranked pretty high as being one of the unhappiest cities. Good to know. :laugh:


----------



## Vip3r

Apparently, my phone only works on speakerphone now. Great, that is going to give me a lot more phone anxiety. :|


----------



## thomasjune

Crap,she's gone again. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3stacks

Arghhh I can be so stupid sometimes


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Why would anyone steal water? You can get it from the tap for pennies.


Bottled water isn't treated with chemicals, and doesn't have trace minerals like lead in it from rusty pipes. We usually get a huge jug of ionized water at whole foods for $1. Plugs right into the refrigerated/heated water fountain.

Edit: I thought you said "who buys water", but it's the same context.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Calibrated my monitor colors, they're much more vibrant now.


----------



## Chevy396

I think my dad's religion was created by someone autistic. They believe everything in the bible is a literal translation, even when it's glaringly obvious that it's not meant to be literal.


----------



## 0589471

glad that my mother was still here to deal with the water guy. I hate that kind of thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> glad that my mother was still here to deal with the water guy. I hate that kind of thing.


 The water guy? Is that anything like the milk man?


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> The water guy? Is that anything like the milk man?


hahaha oh no. the water company came down because we have a leak somewhere.


----------



## momentsunset

The dollar store is amazing. Even if I were rich I'd still go.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> glad that my mother was still here to deal with the water guy. I hate that kind of thing.


Did you slap him on the back of the head when he came in and say "The ****ing water!"?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> glad that my mother was still here to deal with the water guy. I hate that kind of thing.


Downunder, would calls him the Billabong guy. 






 :grin2:


----------



## Suchness

ANX1 said:


> Downunder, would calls him the Billabong guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


Please no, we had to sing that sing in year 4-5. Same with that money, money, money its so funny how it makes you feel song.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> Please no, we had to sing that sing in year 4-5. Same with that money, money, money its so funny how it makes you feel song.


No way. :O

We had to listen to this song over and over when younger -


----------



## Ekardy

“The same thing we do every night, Pinky. Try to take over the world.”


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> "The same thing we do every night, Pinky. Try to take over the world."


Yes, brain!


----------



## harrison

It's funny how a bit of chopped chives can make such a difference to scrambled egg.


----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My city is ranked pretty high as being one of the unhappiest cities. Good to know. :laugh:


My city is constantly rated the most liveable in the world - although I think Vienna just beat us this year. It's growing really fast - about 2500 new people every week.

(and they all seem to be trying to get on my tram in the afternoons) :roll


----------



## Chevy396

It's lonely at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Suchness

Again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again again and again and again.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> My city is constantly rated the most liveable in the world - although I think Vienna just beat us this year. It's growing really fast - about 2500 new people every week.
> 
> (and they all seem to be trying to get on my tram in the afternoons) :roll


2500 people every week. Wow. :O That kinda sucks.

Mine is like 148 out of 150 on the list or something like that and there's a place close to here that's on the list, too. It's no wonder. We have bad customer service at a lot of places. I couldn't even get a phone cause I waited like 30 minutes and they couldn't scan it. :stu And there's just not too many job opportunities here. The people look sad or mad when I go out. It just sucks overall. Haha.


----------



## Vip3r

My back is more sore than my arm I got tattooed. It's unbelievable they don't have better chairs.


----------



## Cascades

Sydney's skies are teasing me right now. It's dark, it's cold and I swear I heard the tinest bit of thunder. Sydney has not rained in god knows how long, nor did we even have a proper winter. When it does rain though, I get super happy and excited but it stops after 5 minutes and the sun comes out again  I beg for the heavens to open and just drown this city with a good amount of rain. I miss it so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom and sister had a fall out. Mom might be coming home soon.


----------



## harrison

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 2500 people every week. Wow. :O That kinda sucks.
> 
> Mine is like 148 out of 150 on the list or something like that and there's a place close to here that's on the list, too. It's no wonder. We have bad customer service at a lot of places. I couldn't even get a phone cause I waited like 30 minutes and they couldn't scan it. :stu And there's just not too many job opportunities here. The people look sad or mad when I go out. It just sucks overall. Haha.


Yeah - this place is huge, and getting bigger. It's actually quite a nice city - but it's pretty expensive.

That's a shame you've got to live there - would get a bit depressing if everyone looks sad all the time.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Yeah - this place is huge, and getting bigger. It's actually quite a nice city - but it's pretty expensive.
> 
> That's a shame you've got to live there - would get a bit depressing if everyone looks sad all the time.


Perth is 14 apparently. Are you happy for me Harrison?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Cascades*

I found your new car -






:grin2:

It has the latest hologram mfd in centre console. :O

Welcome to the future.


----------



## Kevin001

Should a 8yr old be allowed to walk her dog alone outside? Seems like people are freaking out. Idk maybe it depends on the neighborhood, maturity of the child, and how far they're walking.


----------



## Cascades

ANX1 said:


> @*Cascades*
> 
> I found your new car -


Sooo....you paying?


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Perth is 14 apparently. Are you happy for me Harrison?


I'm actually a bit jealous mate - if my wife and son weren't here in Melbourne I'd probably move over there myself. The good thing about Perth for me too would be it's a nice quick direct flight up to Bali


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

harrison said:


> Yeah - this place is huge, and getting bigger. It's actually quite a nice city - but it's pretty expensive.
> 
> That's a shame you've got to live there - would get a bit depressing if everyone looks sad all the time.


I couldn't live somewhere where it's expensive. But if it's nice, then it doesn't sound too bad. It sucks having to live somewhere where thousands of people come every week. I think that would give me bad anxiety.

I think that's why I get such a dull vibe from this place. I can feel it through the people. :/ A lot of the employees at stores don't say hey and how are you. Some do, though. It is depressing to say the least. Haha. I can understand in a way but it's like that almost everywhere here. And a lot of people don't say thank you when you open the door for them. It's kind of like living up north I guess...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cascades said:


> Sooo....you paying?


Who needs to own it? Note the guy in the video clip is falling over himself to let her drive it. 

She has the life, an Australian living in Dubai (where she met the dealer), driving a Ferrari (she loves Ferrari's) and other supercars. :O

Some in Dubai with Youtube channels show off cars on behalf of dealerships to potential clients.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Lohikaarme*

You are in love with that guy. We can tell. 

Good to see you happy.


----------



## Lohikaarme

@ANX1 ops :blush


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Lohikaarme*

Awww. 

Nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Vip3r

My doctor rescheduled my appointment today. Maybe, he isn't looking forward to seeing me, lol.


----------



## riverbird

I don't like being ignored. Blah.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love this pocketbook I got on sale a few weeks ago. I probably won't buy another one for months. I need to go back to that store some time. It has cute stuff there. It'll be awhile before I go back.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Should a 8yr old be allowed to walk her dog alone outside? Seems like people are freaking out. Idk maybe it depends on the neighborhood, maturity of the child, and how far they're walking.


You're right it definitely depends on the factors. My neighbourhood is a big no. We get luring warnings all the time from police. My sister and I are grown adults who've had incidents. We're very protective of children in our area lol


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Should a 8yr old be allowed to walk her dog alone outside? Seems like people are freaking out. Idk maybe it depends on the neighborhood, maturity of the child, and how far they're walking.


I'm not really familiar with what walking dogs entails. I guess you have to be careful of dangerous dogs that might attack your own. So I'm not sure if a kid is up to that.

But I see nothing wrong with an 8 year old walking around by themselves. If I had a kid I'd let them walk around on their own or take the bus from age 7. People are too paranoid nowadays even though now is much safer than the past. It's not strangers that do the molesting and killing much at all, it's family members and friends of the family that are the real danger.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You're right it definitely depends on the factors. My neighbourhood is a big no. We get luring warnings all the time from police. My sister and I are grown adults who've had incidents. We're very protective of children in our area lol


Sad to hear :squeeze



komorikun said:


> I'm not really familiar with what walking dogs entails. I guess you have to be careful of dangerous dogs that might attack your own. So I'm not sure if a kid is up to that.
> 
> But I see nothing wrong with an 8 year old walking around by themselves. If I had a kid I'd let them walk around on their own or take the bus from age 7. People are too paranoid nowadays even though now is much safer than the past. It's not strangers that do the molesting and killing much at all, it's family members and friends of the family that are the real danger.


Its a tough decision, you can trust your kid but not trust the world. So many sick people out there. But I'm all for learning independence at a young age.


----------



## firestar

Kitty woke me up this morning by relentlessly licking my face. I hope he lets me sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## discopotato

I don't want to be a jogger. Joggers always find dead bodies


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> I don't want to be a jogger. Joggers always find dead bodies


So do 11 year olds exploring the neighbourhood.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> So do 11 year olds exploring the neighbourhood.


11 year old potatoes steer clear of remote areas where dead bodies can be found


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> 11 year old potatoes steer clear of remote areas where dead bodies can be found


Not if you were exploring with me, thats where I would take us.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Not if you were exploring with me, thats where I would take us.


ha you would take the 11 year old version of me to remote areas to watch dead bodies? How romantic


----------



## komorikun

discopotato said:


> I don't want to be a jogger. Joggers always find dead bodies


Or they get raped and murdered.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/23/us/mollie-tibbetts-autopsy/index.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Karina_Vetrano

https://abcnews.go.com/US/massachusetts-jogger-slaying-suspect-indicted-murder/story?id=48255428


----------



## discopotato

komorikun said:


> Or they get raped and murdered.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/23/us/mollie-tibbetts-autopsy/index.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Karina_Vetrano


Exactly. So i'll stay away from jogging, to be on the safe side


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


> ha you would take the 11 year old version of me to remote areas to watch dead bodies? How romantic


Lol, yeah.


----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Lol, yeah.


Sounds dangerous... I'm in!


----------



## komorikun

discopotato said:


> Exactly. So i'll stay away from jogging, to be on the safe side


Yes, this is why when I go out at night I always walk, never jog. Jogging triggers violent people in the same way that bicyclists and motorcyclists trigger the chase instinct in dogs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

discopotato said:


> Exactly. So i'll stay away from jogging, to be on the safe side


It depends on the area and at what time of the day.

Most just learn the area's, times to avoid from talking to other women joggers or look online for comments on where to avoid, the times when it is very dangerous, etc.

Some women joggers or even women walking with kids, dogs, etc use the other side of road tactic (cross to the other side of the road) to be safe. That is if they see any man.

Even some area's in a city it is unsafe to walk or leave cars due to gangs, etc. Doesn't matter if a woman or a man. Most of it is following your gut instinct of it feeling wrong.


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> Yes, this is why when I go out at night I always walk, never jog. Jogging triggers violent people in the same way that bicyclists and motorcyclists trigger the chase instinct in dogs.


Lmao, sorry but thats just funny.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a haircut...but I hate going to barbershops


----------



## komorikun

20% of people flush their contact lenses down the drain or down the sink? What sort of savages are these people?


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> 20% of people flush their contact lenses down the drain or down the sink? What sort of *savages* are these people?


:lol

(I don't think you meant that to be funny - but it was)


----------



## harrison

Today was pretty weird. I was going to take an old mobile phone to Big W to download the photos from my whatsapp thing - then when I got to the tram I realised I'd left the flat without either of my phones.

Then when I was getting my shopping, a young Asian girl had left her iPhone on the checkout, plus an Indian guy left his on the tram just near me. 

Not a good phone day.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> 20% of people flush their contact lenses down the drain or down the sink? What sort of savages are these people?


It has never even occurred to me to do that, and I've been wearing contact lenses since I was 18. I always toss mine in the garbage.


----------



## komorikun

I seem to have trouble understanding what cashiers say to me sometimes. I'm not sure if I have bad hearing or they are just speaking really fast. Like it's something they say a thousand times a day so they just say it super quick and borderline mumble it cause they are so sick of asking the same damn question all day long. Seems like they don't say a complete sentence much of the time. And they always look at me like I'm a retard for not understanding.


----------



## firestar

It's odd that my cat has gone from sleeping in his cat tree all night to sleeping with me. Yesterday, I actually told my brother that cats do change over time, but I'm reconsidering if that's really true. Nothing else has changed - still the same apartment, still has his own cat tree. He just spontaneously decided to stop sleeping on his cat tree at night.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My produce manager pretty much admitted she has anxiety today. She was trying to explain something to me then apologized and said her anxiety is acting up. I thought it was frowned upon to admit you have anxiety to people other than family. So, I was surprised. Haha.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I ****ed up pretty bad.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel like I need attention.


----------



## Ekardy

Sometimes I feel like a gregarious person stuck in a socially anxious persons body.


----------



## Overdrive

Had to stitch up my dog's shoulder this afternoon, he came back with a wide open wound on his right shoulder, probably from chassing down wild hogs... The ****er got 11 stitches, lesson learned i hope lol.


----------



## discopotato

This is so messed up. But I'm too mentally exhausted to be pissed off


----------



## Ekardy

discopotato said:


> This is so messed up. But I'm too mentally exhausted to be pissed off


This is relatable. :hug


----------



## Vip3r

discopotato said:


> This is so messed up. But I'm too mentally exhausted to be pissed off


:squeeze


----------



## Ekardy

discopotato said:


> This is so messed up. But I'm too mentally exhausted to be pissed off





Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


:group We all just need a good hug.


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> :group We all just need a good hug.


Thats what she said.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> Thats what she said.


You know you love it. :wink2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Haven’t done Spanish on Duolingo in days, gotta get back on it


----------



## Korcari

I bought a decent cage and a bunch of accessories to potentially add a new fur friend to my life to help reduce stress and give me something to dote on, but now i'm worried i'm not actually going to end up adopting anything... not for any particular reason other than continuously backtracking/talking myself out of it/telling myself i couldn't take care of it properly even though i have more than enough experience with all varieties of animals and have more than enough time... i don't know what my problem is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That their music works well with MJ's singing -






Wow, forgot about this one -






Slow jams, yeah. :yes


----------



## Yer Blues

Why did I log back in?


----------



## discopotato

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze





Ekardy said:


> :group We all just need a good hug.


group hug! :group


----------



## Kevin001

Down to 5 mods now.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Down to 5 mods now.


You rang?


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You rang?


Does that position come with any perks or benefits. Cause if there is free coffee and donuts I might be interested. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Does that position come with any perks or benefits. Cause if there is free coffee and donuts I might be interested. :grin2:


LOL umm, well I can provide donuts :3 if you don't mind reviewing reports, keeping the peace, learning up on forum rules and troll hunting it might be for you!


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> LOL umm, well I can provide donuts :3 if you don't mind reviewing reports, keeping the peace, learning up on forum rules and troll hunting it might be for you!


You have peaked my interest with donuts and troll hunting. :laugh:


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> LOL umm, well I can provide donuts :3 if you don't mind reviewing reports, keeping the peace, learning up on forum rules and troll hunting it might be for you!


_"Bad trolls, bad trolls
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
When the mods come for you"_


----------



## komorikun

Which mod is gone?


----------



## harrison

We had 6 before? I thought there was only 2 or 3.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

They were modified to have mods.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You rang?


Females are taking over what is this madness :laugh:


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Which mod is gone?





harrison said:


> We had 6 before? I thought there was only 2 or 3.


Me, LydeaCharlotte, Lohikaarme, Silent Memory, & Charmander are still mods. Hendoggy resigned.

Some are just super stealthy these days


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder why nobody ever asks me to be a mod. ;( lol


----------



## Ai

Today I learned that "femoid" is a real thing real people actually say, and not something @BeardedMessiahBob just weirdly made up... and my tenuously maintained faith in humanity doesn't quite know what to do with that information...


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> Today I learned that "femoid" is a real thing real people actually say, and not something @BeardedMessiahBob just weirdly made up... and my tenuously maintained faith in humanity doesn't quite know what to do with that information...


Wait, what?


----------



## Ai

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Wait, what?


The word "femoid." Never heard/saw anyone else say it before, so I assumed it was some tongue-in-cheek phrase you made up to mock the "incel" crowd's ridiculous attitudes toward women... But just today I saw people, elsewhere, using it completely in earnest, and I was surprised. lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Ai said:


> The word "femoid." Never heard/saw anyone else say it before, so I assumed it was some tongue-in-cheek phrase you made up to mock the "incel" crowd's ridiculous attitudes toward women... But just today I saw people, elsewhere, using it completely in earnest, and I was surprised. lol


As far as I am aware I made it up as a parody of those who use "female" in_ that _way :lol.

Or mine was femid, but then I probably said femoid too at one point or another (and femulon, femulid, femulomicron, femal, fema). Kinda hilarious the incel community have gone over completely into self parody though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wow, amazing how that vessel was hit and looks like minimum damage to vessel that hit it -






R.I.P to the people that lost their lives.


----------



## llodell88

guys in boybands look like every other guy on a college campus. I used to think that back when one direction was really popular and would see pictures of them. but that is probably why girls in their 20s dont care to some extent among other reasons. lots of reasons, but yeah. Most of them are hanging out with guys around their own age who are cute and attractive so....i always wonder why boys get insecure about that stuff, so pointless. even justin bieber looked like every other kid on a college campus. that's the way i see it anyway.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awww, look who decided to visit the shores -

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/10...-whale-and-calf-spotted-in-wellington-harbour

Thank you for visiting mamma whale, calf.


----------



## Ai

What exactly is the endgame for trolls who bump years-old threads? Lol. I don't get it...


----------



## Ape in space

Jail for Johns said:


> My goal is to show everyone what type of loser creep they are
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're providing a valuable service. That time you called me a rapist was very enlightening for me.


----------



## cybernaut

Seven locked necro-bump threads? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

That nap was so nice.


----------



## Vip3r

I had another good night delivering for Ubereats. I did mess up one order, I forgot to give the guy his drink. :doh I felt awful about it, but there was nothing I could do afterwards(it was a curbside order, and I didn't have his contact). Later on in the night I seen a guy about to drive away with his starbucks coffee on top of his car so I honked and told him. I guess it was just a bad night for drinks, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ai said:


> What exactly is the endgame for trolls who bump years-old threads? Lol. I don't get it...


 I have no idea what the intended effect is but I can say that it forces me to see my old self in a weird light. And not really recognize myself. Or maybe just cringe at the unflatteringness of it. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Narcissism is probably one of the most underrated and overlooked human flaws, that many do not realize, because it's not really that easy to identify and a well known flaw. When you have to constantly put up with someone like this, you literally have very little wiggle room and improvisation with your life whenever necessary.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard a lady at work say her daughter has anxiety and that she's always on her phone. Is anxiety just a common thing where I live? Lol I think it was a customer that said that. I didn't want to be nosy, so I didn't really look to see who said that. 

And both of my produce managers have it cause they casually said it.


----------



## Ekardy

I am just not great at communicating. Took classes in college for public speaking to help with my day to day but it’s like the second I try, my brain turns to Klingon but I can’t translate it so I come off very bleh.
(T_T)


----------



## firestar

I found out today that my brother's phone interprets any links in a text message as gibberish. I have an iPhone and it automatically inserts links to the calendar when you mention a day and/or time. Googling how to turn off this setting didn't work. I might have to work around it by purposefully inserting typos into any text message that mentions a day or time. Of course, if I forget then he'll get gibberish. Ugh.


----------



## tehuti88

Five skunks on the porch... :um


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Five skunks on the porch... :um


:O That's a lot of skunks, lol.


----------



## rdrr

i feel a bit numb, weird, floaty.


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://thoughtcatalog.com/kelly-douglas/2018/08/this-is-me-letting-you-in/


----------



## Barakiel

I had a cruel dream where someone came back here after being away for a while (and they have been irl). This has happened to me quite a few times with different people, waking up from those dreams never fails to be disappointing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hope you'll feel better soon. You deserve much better than this.


----------



## llodell88

i just think not being yourself for a while, breaking rules, being a little bad, is good for some people around here. it's like exposure therapy sort of, if you're scared of breaking rules, or scared of being a bad person, or being stupid, go out and be bad for a while, just don't get caught. try to figure out what you would have done in situations when you were younger, and stupider, see how you are today in those situations, its interesting. go somewhere, and create another person, act stupid, go get one of those jobs where you dress up and have to wear some costume where people can't see you, go act stupid. sorry for letting people provoke me. not that they didn't try it so many times before, as if that was the first time i bet.

you're better off not caring.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> Five skunks on the porch... :um


 I don't know if I remember the last time I saw A skunk. If I saw five entire skunks at one time in the same place I'd be like "This is way too many skunks!" :lol


----------



## truant

I only ever stalk people I envy.

----------



tehuti88 said:


> Five skunks on the porch... :um


A surfeit of skunks. I was talking to a neighbor one night who was sitting on the steps of his porch. As we were talking, a skunk waddled between us and walked right over his foot just as calm as you please. "Nothing to see here. Carry on."


----------



## Nekobasu

Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol These two people eating lunch together are completely quiet not saying a word. They must be hungry.


----------



## harrison

I always enjoy the reaction I get from my wife when I tell her I don't believe I'm bipolar. She's always like - wtf??? It's fantastic.


----------



## llodell88

if i had a superpower it would be to magically feel awake and like doing stuff whenever i wanted. on a snap. would be nice.


----------



## tehuti88

Normally I hate these clickbait articles but this one actually followed through and made me cry a little bit (should have an adblocker on before visiting, just in case)...

https://newsd.co/rarely-found-lioness-euthanized-miracle-happened/

Don't know if it will let me link a picture...









https://newsd.co/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/boredpanda.com-9.jpg

Makes me think of my characters Kincaid and Rosedale. ops


----------



## Vip3r

tehuti88 said:


> Normally I hate these clickbait articles but this one actually followed through and made me cry a little bit (should have an adblocker on before visiting, just in case)...


I feel like I clicked next page a million times, but it was so worth it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tehuti88 :cry :mushy


----------



## Barakiel

There are just so many situations this phrase could be useful for. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tehuti88

You might like this -






There is a cat called peanut the trucker cat. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Typical Australian sense of humour from 0:34+ -






:lol


----------



## llodell88

people have on clue what they are attracted to. sit around nitpick things in one person and think you hate it then you think its the sexiest thing in the world in another person. i don't think people know.


----------



## Barakiel

Okay.. so I found an older post of mine, and for some reason the Youtube video I embedded in it was “Evolution of Dance” even though it had nothing to deal with what I posted :um I wondered what could have possibly led me to link to a video I don’t even like in the first place until I found an older comment by someone else that also has this very same video embedded. Is it because both the videos we linked to were deleted? But if so, why replace it with another video, let alone this one in particular?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He figured out the horn -






:lol


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> He figured out the horn -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


He is the horn master now. :heart So cute!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> He is the horn master now. :heart So cute!


:yes

Now some are playing fetch -






They are so calm with a moving vehicle. :O


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> :yes
> 
> Now some are playing fetch -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so calm with a moving vehicle. :O


At the end when he tossed the toy, "Why did you stop!?" lol
That made me miss my many cross country road trips.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> At the end when he tossed the toy, "Why did you stop!?" lol
> That made me miss my many cross country road trips.


:yes :lol

It is almost like he is thinking, go fetch this human. 

Now all tired -






Sounds like you had some good times. Speaking about cross country trips, they have trips with dogs too -






I think a dog like yours is at around 0:11+.

@*A Toxic Butterfly*

At 0:43+, 3:09+. Cody is doing a cross country trip or doing a runner from the house.  :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

Will it or won't it?


----------



## llodell88

i think by the time i hit 25 i realized i would rather enjoy sex than be pretty for a guy. not sure if that selfish or not, just stuff that was on my mind sometimes since around that time maybe longer. maybe i am acting too much like a guy, not sure, maybe the grass is just greener on the other side, i just dont see the point in worrying about your appearance, if your libido is healthy enough i mean who cares.

its also possible i talk a lot of **** because i haven't really liked anyone in years, but i doubt it. i know there are a lot of attractive people out there with crappy sex lives and people who aren't so good looking who just go at it like rabbits all the time. looks really aren't that important for that kind of stuff, not as much as people think.


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> @*A Toxic Butterfly*
> At 0:43+, 3:09+. Cody is doing a cross country trip or doing a runner from the house.  :grin2:


Awww, Tenny at 2:38  spotted quite a few Kodi's too. Haha cute thanks anx!


----------



## llodell88

never called anyone a dog. i have things i'm curious about and would rather have honest discussions about it rather than being completely pc maybe, and usually i wish other people would do the same thing, although most people don't i guess. haven't said anything i haven't heard a million times from men or that i wouldn't just look at and take as something as interesting and different. im pretty immune to that stuff unless its from someone i like i guess anyway. if anyone says that stuff on here, id probably forget about it in a day or two even if it did bother me. it's not like i'm going around trolling. and yeah i dont really like to see myself or others aging, it reminds me of how far behind i am in life too and i dont just look at myself and think i am that young even if i look a little younger, it scares the **** out of me that im stuck and seeing the world changing so much.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awww, Tenny at 2:38  spotted quite a few Kodi's too. Haha cute thanks anx!


You're welcome. 

Ah, knew I missed something (Tenny).


----------



## llodell88

i think before this happened i always handled a lot of bad things that happened to me pretty well. I'm a problem solver and usually pretty hopeful things can get better, and always looking for avenues to fix the things that bother me, always thinking of ways I can get over my situation, and I come up with a lot of stuff other people never would, just because I don't sit around sulk and not doing anything. Mostly I've had a lot of bad luck in life since a lot of things I've tried that are normally helpful or just neutral for others have just dragged me backwards even farther. I've become a lot more resourceful. I guess having a car and stuff will help me too if I get in another rut. Anyways, that's the thing I notice about my ****, I am pretty good at ignoring things that can't be helped and just focusing on working on things that can be helped. Also I've gotten pretty good at ignoring all the typical things people say, or learned to believe, just because of how they group up or where they grew up, I mean I pretty much follow whatever rules that are beneficial and keep me from getting depressed and stuff, even if they are different what I think the world wants me to believe. But all that stuff you learn has a lot to do with depression rates, suicide rates, too stuff like, so people just need to learn to think for themselves. Once I have more control over my life I'll do just fine.

I'm really surprised people thought it was a good idea to like sit around watch me like that but who knows whats triggered that. They didn't even notice the actual problems that I was having, despite looking up stuff online, and when I tried to tell them I got accused of being a liar, having an anxiety disorder. Also my mom going around and saying things that are 100% opposite of what happened with meds probably wasn't helping either and back then that was the number reason why i couldn't handle being around her, and it did feel like gasligting too me, so idk, that's my story and I know it's ok for me to feel that way, I don't live in a world where it's not ok for to be upset about stuff and if I am it's not enough and I need to feel worse. I know at some point I realized that wasnt ok, and I'm not going to let what happened me convinced me it is.

That's another world I don't live in either, putting up with people who blame a lot of stuff I'm experiencing on anxiety. It's also the reason why I was never getting the real help I needed growing up. Oh, and that feels like gaslighting too. It's all anxiety, but it doesn't feel like anxiety, but everyone is telling me it is, a lot of that is just not getting out of the house too around more people, because it's not really everyone, it's just the little world i live in of everyone. Of course I have anxiety, that doesn't negate everything else. But admitting to yourself your experiences are real, and not letting people get to you, especially when you have a mind set up more like a childs in some ways where you just believe everything people say or doubt things nobody else would, and that's something not many people would understand and not really something I need to go into detail, when your mind is wired in a way that's so off, then i get into a point where i have to explain, when nobody would, plus it is all private anyway.

But yeah, I don't sit around and tell myself I'm crazy anymore. I know I am smart, and I don't have to be ashamed or feel guilty or saying that stuff, just because when i have i have any positive thought about myself, I immediately start feeling what all the negative people in the world would want me to feel instead as soon as I think anything about myself. If there's anyway someone could use it to make me feel down, I would just imagine it without anyone even saying anything. Maybe it's some kind of defense mechanism, like I just learned to prepare myself for it, tell myself that stuff before anyone does, since it hurts less, who knows.

Also, I really hope I don't get sick like that again, but I definitely don't need to be in a situation where I'm going through hell and someone wouldn't protect me from it, but instead was trying to drag me right to a place that caused it, which I did to some extent. I'm still worried I'm going to get sick again, especially having taken that antipsychotic, that stuff is the devil, for me anyway, still wonder if what happened was caused by it, then I ended up on it again, just because I was desperate to get rid of whatever was going on me, which very likely was some psychosis caused by stress and the ambiguity of the situation, plus people being as malicious as possible to me when i was experiencing a huge mental breakdown. If you aren't intelligent enough or well read on that type of stuff, you don't need to be in my computer causing me more problems, when I have a problem that was completely uncontrollable for me, and was half way what caused all my issues that probably led some people to watch me anyway, if that suicide watch squad stuff is real idk. Suicide watch + Revenge is the most idiotic thing I've ever seen tbh, they are two things way on the opposite ends of each side of the spectrum.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I have a very low tolerance for caffeine. Those Starbucks drinks I used to get at my grocery store kept me energized for like 12 hours. I drank one every other day for like 3 weeks about 2 months ago. I can't drink those. Felt like they gave me too much energy. :stu 

I'll just stick with regular coffee made at home. But then again, I don't need coffee to keep me awake at work. I just liked them for the flavor.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This storyline is confusing -






Say one thing, do another, hmmm?

Definitely can see the MJ dance moves, clothing style that people talk about.

Where is part 2?


----------



## truant

This site is worse at math than I am.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Feeling alone is a pretty bad feeling. But being alone is so much worse.


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> This site is worse at math than I am.


Yeah, I saw that. I've seen that in other threads too in the past.


----------



## 0589471

I can feel as low as can be and yet still find it in me to encourage others. Really need to push through and follow my own advice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Customer at store: You have the coolest job in town. 

Me: Yea, I know. It's pretty easy. 

Customer's wife(I assume it was his wife): He means the temperature in the store. 

Me: Oh, okay. I thought you meant my job. *laughs* :?

Those awkward moments...


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I can feel as low as can be and yet still find it in me to encourage others. Really need to push through and follow my own advice.





Katrina Bey said:


> Never underestimate the power of your *Butterfly Effect. *
> 
> People underestimate the happiness and wisdom they sometimes don't realize they share with others, directly or indirectly. I believe it sometimes take hitting rock bottom, your foundation, to really show you what's important, in turn really injecting you with that raw passion of pushing on in the sake of others, even when you're so lost.
> 
> "One deed, and sometimes one word, suffices to change every constellation." Hannah Arendt


I'm not sure if this was intentional. If it wasn't, then it's a great coincidence


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I'm not sure if this was intentional. If it wasn't, then it's a great coincidence


 I thought the same.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Jane Fonda is 80 years old! Holy hell. I just saw one of her movies that was released this year, and I would have guessed late fifties. Unbelievable :eek


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, that was weird. My produce manager asked what was wrong with my other produce manager. I just said I don't know and she said she forgot to do one thing at work yesterday and then said it's on now. Lol I don't know what she means. If she didn't do one thing, big deal. We all make mistakes. I saw her working all day yesterday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Always more bills than dollars unfortunately


----------



## llodell88

identification


----------



## Ekardy

I feel like I’m in an R&B music video.
Power still out. Candles lit everywhere, rain....:stu


----------



## funnynihilist

Ekardy said:


> I feel like I'm in an R&B music video.
> Power still out. Candles lit everywhere, rain....:stu


Silk sheets?


----------



## Ekardy

funnynihilist said:


> Silk sheets?


Oh snap! I actually do! Purple ones.
Ok so I am officially in a 90's R&B video. 

(I would rather have electricity back. :crying: at least the A/C)


----------



## cmed

I'm so glad I never had kids. My little 3 year old niece has spent the past few days at my place, and as adorable as she is, she is a handful. It's like having a little tornado in the house that wrecks everything and leaves Cheerios everywhere and sticks band-aids on the walls and thinks it's hilarious to wake you up in the middle of the night by climbing onto your bed and jumping around. 

Tornadoes usually come and go pretty fast. This kid has energy that literally doesn't end. I didn't know it was possible for biological life to need this little rest. At least with my dog I can take him for a jog around the block and he'll be out like a light for the rest of the day. I play with this kid for hours trying to wear her out and it just makes things worse. 

I can't wait to get my regular old boring life back today :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

I used to roll my eyes at the people who would live on the island as an alternative to the mainland, touting the 30-minute seaplane service as an attribute. "It would only take half an hour to fly back to Vancouver on the weekends!"

Now I've become one of them -___-


----------



## komorikun

The rain has returned. :rain


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the name Nancy. I think it's partly because I read a lot of Nancy Drew books in middle school and cause I just simply like the name. I like it better than my name.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like the name Nancy. I think it's partly because I read a lot of Nancy Drew books in middle school and cause I just simply like the name. I like it better than my name.


Yeah, when I hear that name, I think of Nancy Drew but also Nancy Reagan :blank.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Distraction withdrawal


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like the name Nancy. I think it's partly because I read a lot of Nancy Drew books in middle school and cause I just simply like the name. I like it better than my name.


Your name is so much cooler and unique though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Yeah, when I hear that name, I think of Nancy Drew but also Nancy Reagan :blank.


:lol
@Vip3r I mean, I like it but don't think it's the best. There's a guy at work who thought my name was Shelly until a couple weeks ago. I thought I always heard him say Shelby.


----------



## Blue Dino

:lol I guess this will either scare away car break-ins or... maybe attract them.


----------



## llodell88

confirmation bias

nothing to do about it


----------



## llodell88

its cute. the only fun thing about my head being effed up. one thing contradicts the other, lmao, no it doesn't, it just makes it worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> :lol I guess this will either scare away car break-ins or... maybe attract them.


 The scary thing is if I walked past that I probably wouldn't even notice. Unless it was all lit up like that all the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If it’s delivered tomorrow hopefully it’s before I leave for work


----------



## kesker

Canadian Brotha said:


> If it's delivered tomorrow hopefully it's before I leave for work


You got a new axe coming?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

kesker said:


> You got a new axe coming?


I wish Man, even getting the semi Hollowbody a fresh setup would do...nah, it's my herb script, have to sign for the delivery so if I'm not around they send it to the nearest post office for pick up is all


----------



## kesker

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish Man, even getting the semi Hollowbody a fresh setup would do...nah, it's my herb script, have to sign for the delivery so if I'm not around they send it to the nearest post office for pick up is all


ah yeah. i keep forgetting to look into delivery. good to see you, CB


----------



## Canadian Brotha

kesker said:


> ah yeah. i keep forgetting to look into delivery. good to see you, CB


All medical herb is ordered online and mailed out, at least officially that's how it's supposed to be, but in recent years dispensaries whether legal or not have become a huge thing. Still, I like the online system, just hate having to be a round to sign is all


----------



## BAH

Neighbors doggo barking in the early morning hours


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

If another good movie is playing in like 3 weeks, I might go see one. Or I might wait a little longer. Not sure yet.


----------



## TinyFlutter

I have a forever crush on Bruce Springsteen :heart


----------



## Ekardy

@A Toxic Butterfly, I missed you today! Just wanted to say hi. :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> @A Toxic Butterfly, I missed you today! Just wanted to say hi. :squeeze


Aww, me too Kardy! Thank you :squeeze ♡♡♡


----------



## llodell88

everything i did to live destroyed me but really other people did who who where they shouldn't have been

the rest of my life is going to be torture because of some idiots, fate, it doesn't matter what i do anyway


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww, me too Kardy! Thank you :squeeze ♡♡♡


I really do consider you a BFF! Since being on here I've slowly started opening up and you have been one of the first people to interact with me and you're one of the best people I've ever met. <3 just want you to know how much that means to me! 
:squeeze


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I really do consider you a BFF! Since being on here I've slowly started opening up and you have been one of the first people to interact with me and you're one of the best people I've ever met. <3 just want you to know how much that means to me!
> :squeeze


Aww, I am touched..thank you ♡♡♡ You are the best and have every reason to be open and share.  We have much in common too, alpha twin!  hey I even changed your username for you.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww, I am touched..thank you ♡♡♡ You are the best and have every reason to be open and share.  We have much in common too, alpha twin!  hey I even changed your username for you.


:yay :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve got to get my **** together


----------



## komorikun

I usually hit Petco when I go to the booze store since it's right near it and I like to check out the cats for adoption (not sale). Some of the pets for sale have been there a long time. They have 50% off signs. One is a chameleon and the other is a chinchilla. There may be more that I haven't noticed. Feel kind of bad for them.


----------



## komorikun

Man, watching various nature documentaries (or snippets of them), none of them can compare to David Attenborough. Some are downright annoying with their stupid jokes. Attenborough is the best.






These parrotfish apparently eat algae off of coral and poop out tons of sand every year. Their poop is a major part of the beautiful beaches in Hawaii. They are also sequential hermaphrodites. Start out as females and one will turn into a male if the male in their group dies.


----------



## 3stacks

I often think about the time I went for a silent fart in assembly and it just came out loud and the whole year looked at me. I still feel embarrassed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> I often think about the time I went for a silent fart in assembly and it just came out loud and the whole year looked at me. I still feel embarrassed


WTF haha :lol :haha


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> WTF haha  :haha


I always think about it late at night it will always shame me lol. The moral of the story is if it feels to good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> The moral of the story is if it feels to good to be true, then it probably is.


For sure.


----------



## Barakiel

I keep going from feeling down to feeling contented, it’s a little weird.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Can have up to 13 Malamute puppies -






Wow. :O


----------



## SofaKing

I'm nobody's BFF, anywhere.


----------



## llodell88

silence is better than bull****


----------



## BAH

Suspicious...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Been almost a week since I've gotten drunk. So, tonight is the night.


----------



## Ekardy

the cheat said:


> Been almost a week since I've gotten drunk. So, tonight is the night.


"Shots! Shots! Shots!
Everybody!
If you ain't getting drunk get the **** out the club"

Lol idk :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ekardy said:


> "Shots! Shots! Shots!
> Everybody!
> If you ain't getting drunk get the **** out the club"
> 
> Lol idk :b


I do have some rum... but no, I'll be pounding about 10-12 Bud Light's and then it's bed time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

the cheat said:


> I do have some rum... but no, I'll be pounding about 10-12 Bud Light's and then it's bed time.


Man, if I spent the night drinking light beer I might as well just stand or sit directly in front of the toilet, lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Canadian Brotha said:


> Man, if I spent the night drinking light beer I might as well just stand or sit directly in front of the toilet, lol


Haha! But man... peeing feels so good when you're drunk. Especially peeing outside, don't gotta aim or anything, just whip it out and enjoy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

the cheat said:


> Haha! But man... peeing feels so good when you're drunk. Especially peeing outside, don't gotta aim or anything, just whip it out and enjoy.


Perhaps it does, it's also annoying when beer makes you go every 5 minutes for an hour or two. It's one reason I tend to like strong, well flavoured beers over generic lagers & in truth all light beers are blasphemy in my eyes, I feel like they have no flavour whatsoever and very little effect without a stupid amount as you've noted. To each their own though, my not drinking light beer just means more for you, haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Canadian Brotha said:


> Perhaps it does, it's also annoying when beer makes you go every 5 minutes for an hour or two. It's one reason I tend to like strong, well flavoured beers over generic lagers & in truth all light beers are blasphemy in my eyes, I feel like they have no flavour whatsoever and very little effect without a stupid amount as you've noted. To each their own though, my not drinking light beer just means more for you, haha


For me, light beer or not, I find it hard to get the first few into me lol but then I get that buzz and I want more and more. If I had 10-12 normal beer, I'd regret it. Light beer also removes any hangover.

You're right though, if I were drinking to enjoy drinking, I'd choose something else.


----------



## Vip3r

It is pretty bad when you have to use a pair of pliers to get a bottle top off.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Perhaps it does, it's also annoying when beer makes you go every 5 minutes for an hour or two. It's one reason I tend to like strong, well flavoured beers over generic lagers & in truth all light beers are blasphemy in my eyes, I feel like they have no flavour whatsoever and very little effect without a stupid amount as you've noted. To each their own though, my not drinking light beer just means more for you, haha


Yeah, light beer is gross. Beer just makes me sleepy and have to pee constantly. I get sleepy before I even get a buzz.


----------



## komorikun

Vip3r said:


> It is pretty bad when you have to use a pair of pliers to get a bottle top off.


You're doing it wrong. Should try the rubber band technique.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Yeah, light beer is gross. Beer just makes me sleepy and have to pee constantly. I get sleepy before I even get a buzz.


Beer is like wine, there's a whole world out there of flavours/strengths but you generally have to hunt for solid unique ones in North America and half the time be willing to pay for it too. The Europeans have a great tradition of solid strong brews so you feel it, it tastes vastly different(and usually better to me)to stuff like Bud and because it's more concentrated it reduces the piss factor through the night. I can take say 2 shots of whisky and then sip on a 8 or 9% Belgian Abbey Ale or over the next hour or two slowly increasing or maintaining my buzz where that might take me 4-6 Buds for the same feeling all the while reducing how often I piss and bloating too. To each their own though, I just became a beer snob working in a bottle shop is all, lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> Yeah, light beer is gross. Beer just makes me sleepy and have to pee constantly. I get sleepy before I even get a buzz.


Lightweight. :b I guess I should stop drinking light beer, and go back to rum. Peer pressure.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Beer is like wine, there's a whole world out there of flavours/strengths but you generally have to hunt for solid unique ones in North America and half the time be willing to pay for it too. The Europeans have a great tradition of solid strong brews so you feel it, it tastes vastly different(and usually better to me)to stuff like Bud and because it's more concentrated it reduces the piss factor through the night. I can take say 2 shots of whisky and then sip on a 8 or 9% Belgian Abbey Ale or over the next hour or two slowly increasing or maintaining my buzz where that might take me 4-6 Buds for the same feeling all the while reducing how often I piss and bloating too. To each their own though, I just became a beer snob working in a bottle shop is all, lol


I have had a few good beers that were strong like that when I went out to a bar. I really have no idea which ones to buy at a liquor store though. There are just sooooo many to choose from. So I just drink cheap wine since wine is 12%. Even cheap wine tastes okay to me.



the cheat said:


> Lightweight. :b I guess I should stop drinking light beer, and go back to rum. Peer pressure.


I wouldn't drink rum straight though, only in a cocktail.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

komorikun said:


> I wouldn't drink rum straight though, only in a cocktail.


Oh. Well, I'm an alcoholic, so I just take shots and chase it with Coke. Just trying to get drunk. To each their own.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I learned that my boyfriend's mother believes he should be financially supporting me. And that "as the man", he should be able to provide for his female partner. 

That's hardcore traditional :um I wonder why she thinks that way? She's divorced and pretty self-made (owns three houses of her own in Toronto... 'nuff said). I wouldn't mind being subsidized by my husband, but he isn't my husband. Just my on-again, off-again boyfriend of 1.5 years.

I'm pretty sure being an adult dependent is a social taboo these days... even though we both know many people who financially support their perfectly healthy/able-bodied partners, or are the partners being fully financially supported.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

One of my produce managers asked me again if I want kids. I think she forgot that I told her no when she asked me a few months back. Haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> One of my produce managers asked me again if I want kids. I think she forgot that I told her no when she asked me a few months back. Haha.


 She's probably sizing you up for trying to fix you up with somebody. Likely a son.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wondering what she had in mind (woman from Bring It On cheerleader movie) at the end? :sus :stu

Something about a woman in a woman's suit or dress and what he said that just commands respect.

:mushy


----------



## Blue Dino

For quite a while now, I always see random cars pulling over and stopping or parking temporarily on the street corner near my home. Sometime for a minute, sometimes they will parked and camped there for 15+ minutes. Sometimes late night and even after midnight. Starting to suspect it might be a designated drug selling spot. :lol


----------



## blue2

BEWARE!! Avoid the tragic path of the sot, that led me to my present infirmities & spiritual woes .....fare thee well..


----------



## Vip3r

komorikun said:


> You're doing it wrong. Should try the rubber band technique.


Thanks, I will try that next time. 



PurplePeopleEater said:


> One of my produce managers asked me again if I want kids. I think she forgot that I told her no when she asked me a few months back. Haha.


Maybe she is seeing if you had changed your mind yet. :b Seems like most people think if you don't want kids you will change your mind later in life. :roll

I spilled my coffee this morning. I can tell this is going to be a great day. :doh


----------



## Kevin001

No more enabling my mom....told her I don't care if I'm a homeless, jobless, etc. Her salvation is more important to me then anything I have.


----------



## 3stacks

This site always gives me ads for boob enlargement. My breasts are large enough, thank you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> She's probably sizing you up for trying to fix you up with somebody. Likely a son.


:lol
@Vip3r I wish people asked me if I want my own house like they do when they ask you if you want kids. Even though it's impossible for me to have my own home right now, I'd still rather hear that. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

3stacks said:


> This site always gives me ads for boob enlargement. My breasts are large enough, thank you.


You must be getting my targeted ads. Haha.


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


> You must be getting my targeted ads. Haha.


Lmao, I can't believe the ads on a social anxiety site are pressuring me into getting a boob job


----------



## Overdrive

Canadian Brotha said:


> Man, if I spent the night drinking light beer I might as well just stand or sit directly in front of the toilet, lol


You might be a Stout guy like myself, in search of a beer with more strength and taste.

If you're interrested search for Jackie O's or Evil Twin stout range to begin with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Overdrive said:


> You might be a Stout guy like myself, in search of a beer with more strength and taste.
> 
> If you're interrested search for Jackie O's or Evil Twin stout range to begin with.


I prefer porters to stouts usually but if I come across either I'll let you know, thanks, lol


----------



## llodell88

...


----------



## llodell88

...


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wish people asked me if I want my own house like they do when they ask you if you want kids. Even though it's impossible for me to have my own home right now, I'd still rather hear that. :b


I wish that they would ask me something else to. How about asking me if I have any pets instead. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @Vip3r I wish people asked me if I want my own house like they do when they ask you if you want kids. Even though it's impossible for me to have my own home right now, I'd still rather hear that. :b


Same! It is such a personal question too when you think about it, a lot of people struggle with fertility. Plus if you say no it is like you have to explain yourself and prepare for heavy criticism. It shouldn't be a thing people ask honestly lol

People assume they are being helpful too, reminding me "well you're not getting any younger" yep I am aware thanks :roll

Anything but the kids question haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

What about the cho cho train?


----------



## SplendidBob

3stacks said:


> Lmao, I can't believe the ads on a social anxiety site are pressuring me into getting a boob job


Do it.


----------



## 3stacks

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Do it.


I can't wait to flaunt off my new double D's


----------



## Suchness

3stacks said:


> I can't wait to flaunt off my new double D's


It's going to do wonders for your SA.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same! It is such a personal question too when you think about it, a lot of people struggle with fertility. Plus if you say no it is like you have to explain yourself and prepare for heavy criticism. It shouldn't be a thing people ask honestly lol
> 
> People assume they are being helpful too, reminding me "well you're not getting any younger" yep I am aware thanks :roll
> 
> Anything but the kids question haha.


I just tell them I don't want kids when they ask why. :b Especially these days, with how high everything is and how hard it is to get a job you'd think they wouldn't be in utter shock when you say no.

Haha, yea. The you're not getting any younger comment is crazy. I've never gotten it but I know they use that as a way to justify their reaction to someone not wanting kids. It's like they don't understand that you don't want to struggle and just be able to take care of yourself. It's weird. And a lot of people that say they want kids end up having them and say how its stressful and it sucks then say they want more after saying that. :stu


----------



## Paul

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's weird. And a lot of people that say they want kids end up having them and say how its stressful and it sucks then say they want more after saying that. :stu


There's nothing people enjoy more than having something to complain about. Struggle is seen as self-validation and there's a sort of contest to see who can be the tiredest and most overworked juggling the most tasks for bragging rights.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

the cheat said:


> You're right though, if I were drinking to enjoy drinking, I'd choose something else.











That's the kind of brew you can both enjoy and get pissed on, plus in terms of percentage it's 2 cans of Bud Light in one bottle...and now I'm done my beer preaching and suggest you grab a Bud Light if you still have some and join me, haha


----------



## blue2

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same! It is such a personal question too when you think about it, a lot of people struggle with fertility. Plus if you say no it is like you have to explain yourself and prepare for heavy criticism. It shouldn't be a thing people ask honestly lol
> 
> People assume they are being helpful too, reminding me "well you're not getting any younger" yep I am aware thanks :roll
> 
> Anything but the kids question haha.


I'm very fed up with this question aswell, my boss at work, my bosse's son, my mother, I've told my aunt 20 times I just stopped visiting her in the end :teeth


----------



## 3stacks

Suchness said:


> It's going to do wonders for your SA.


And by SA you mean my Sexy Areolas


Katrina Bey said:


> you might be insecure... which I'd bet you'd surprise yourself with what you have in you when it's unlocked.
> 
> quite literally laughing, at your posts.:grin2:
> 
> You got it man.


Yes, I'll be a new confident woman as soon as I get big breasts


----------



## llodell88

...


----------



## Everlily

I want to sleep foooreeever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suspect I’ll be miserable and poor right up death


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Paul said:


> There's nothing people enjoy more than having something to complain about. Struggle is seen as self-validation and there's a sort of contest to see who can be the tiredest and most overworked juggling the most tasks for bragging rights.


That's bizarre...


----------



## Barakiel

Often it feels like Adderall just gives me the illusion of feeling motivated when I’m really focusing on distractions better. It helps me when I have to message or talk to people sometimes, but the only real guarantee is that it makes me feel better for a while. So occasionally I’ll have a pill just because I’m feeling down.

It’s not something I take everyday, and most of the time I only take half my prescribed dose and never more, and yet that’s probably not something I’d want to admit to my psychiatrist right?


----------



## 0589471

Haha, I forgot about this. Saved it awhile back to share with friends. Crazy text I got, the woman left me a voicemail too...sounded high out of her mind. Wrong number of course also dammit Tony.


----------



## komorikun

The supporting pillars of the balcony on the front side of my apartment have gone rotten apparently. It has 3 balconies, 3 stories. (My balcony is on the side of the building) Looks like the deck of the 1st floor apartment was going bad too. 

So on Wednesday I hear this ungodly noise and vibration at around 9:30am. I saw like 2 or 3 guys out there when I went to work. I thought they'd be done in one day. But nope. They worked on it on Thursday and Friday too and it still looks less than half way finished. God damn are they slow. Can't believe it takes so long. 

Just glad it's not my balcony. The lady on the first floor has like wooden planks over her screen glass door, I guess to keep her from forgetting she has no balcony and falling out. Wonder what the new guy on the 2nd floor (my next door neighbor) thinks. He moved in August 1st. The 3rd floor balcony belonged to the college boys, who moved out the same time the new guy moved in. Guess that might be part of reason the apartment hasn't been rented out yet. It's also quite dumpy. Fridge and stove from 1985. Ancient carpet, ancient toilet, ancient kitchen cabinets. Hot, hot area though.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> The supporting pillars of the balcony on the front side of my apartment have gone rotten apparently. It has 3 balconies, 3 stories. (My balcony is on the side of the building) Looks like the deck of the 1st floor apartment was going bad too.
> 
> Fridge and stove from 1985.


That sounds like a lazily managed apartment. And that fridge must use a lot of electricity at that age.


----------



## llodell88




----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Haha, I forgot about this. Saved it awhile back to share with friends. Crazy text I got, the woman left me a voicemail too...sounded high out of her mind. Wrong number of course also dammit Tony.


:haha Sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Kevin001

Really need to work on doing more for others.


----------



## riverbird

There was an adorable little cat in the grocery store parking lot today. I'm not ashamed to admit that I tried to get it to come to me, in hopes I could take it home with me. It was scared and hid in a bush and meowed at me. I hope he/she is okay and doesn't get hurt.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I hate my boyfriend, and he's become the #1 problem in my life.

But I don't know how to move forward or do something about it. I feel stuck.


----------



## komorikun

I like how this guy talks to his lizard like it's a dog. He really loves that lizard.

12:40


----------



## komorikun

Apparently, iguanas make horrific pets. Mean and nasty and capable of biting your finger off.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Awww -






I'm a cat person, but who could resist that love me look on that dogs face. :mushy


----------



## TinyFlutter

ANX1 said:


> Awww -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a cat person, but who could resist that love me look on that dogs face. :mushy


That puppy is too adorable :heart


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

TinyFlutter said:


> That puppy is too adorable :heart


:yes


----------



## Vip3r

Going to the mall by myself wasn't very fun. :/


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So far, I only seem to deal with 3 customers a day. Not many people at all buy seafood at this store.


----------



## funnynihilist

Who's that casting devious stares in my direction? Mama this surely is a dream.


----------



## CNikki

Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## discopotato

It was so much easier finding clothes in Asia, among my fellow shorties


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

All that storm brought with it so far is some rain and a little wind. The wind felt good.


----------



## komorikun

Why can't I put things in all caps if I want to? WTF!!


----------



## Blue Dino

The person in power is always right, no matter how wrong they are every time. I just need to yield and fake admitting to be wrong no matter what if it is best chance at going through a less damaging path.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this Koala was doing his inspections to buy the house, but found something better -


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> That this Koala was doing his inspections to buy the house, but found something better -


Are there koalas in New Zealand? How come all the birds in New Zealand can't handle mammal imports?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


>


Interesting. One wonders how that happened? :sus :stu


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


>


WTF?! :rofl


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Are there koalas in New Zealand? How come all the birds in New Zealand can't handle mammal imports?


No.

But had the giant Moa and it's predator which both went extinct -






Usually NZ is known for this bird which is shown on sports jerseys, etc -






They like come out at night. Rare to see them during the day. That is why people from NZ are often called Kiwi's by Australians.


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> The person in power is always right, no matter how wrong they are every time. I just need to yield and fake admitting to be wrong no matter what if it is best chance at going through a less damaging path.


Unfortunately, I think this is true for me in a lot of situations, not just ones involving power dynamics. Even with family or with coworkers, I usually give up when we disagree. People have their own opinions, and most people aren't open to changing them. They just want someone to nod and smile while they talk.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Always keep your medicine cabinet stocked... It's like having a toilet plunger, you can't appreciate it till you need it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I'm working 9 hours next Sunday. Never worked that long before. I need the money, though.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll try to do some cleaning today.


----------



## zonebox

I really suck at jogging..


----------



## llodell88

should have just kept doing what i was doing and kept taking what i was taking since it was helping instead of trying to protect him from my dumb, crazy self during that fake trip


----------



## 0589471

I want these inspirational candles lol


----------



## komorikun

Damn! It's really pissing down.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I want these inspirational candles lol


Those look really cool!

I wonder if I delivered to someone with severe anxiety tonight. They wouldn't answer their phone, but kept texting me directions. I finally find it, knock on their door and no one answers. Then I spot a note that says "Leave package here". So, I just left it by the door and got in my car. Then when I am pulling away, I see the door open and they grab the food. It was odd. Maybe, they have really bad anxiety. :con


----------



## 0589471

ohh yeah or very agoraphobic as well. Aww. At least you're understanding  must've been kind of strange though I imagine.

haha yessss i need to look for those candles.


Vip3r said:


> Those look really cool!
> 
> I wonder if I delivered to someone with severe anxiety tonight. They wouldn't answer their phone, but kept texting me directions. I finally find it, knock on their door and no one answers. Then I spot a note that says "Leave package here". So, I just left it by the door and got in my car. Then when I am pulling away, I see the door open and they grab the food. It was odd. Maybe, they have really bad anxiety. :con


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Damn, I miss Glee -






Glee live is awesome -


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ohh yeah or very agoraphobic as well. Aww. At least you're understanding  must've been kind of strange though I imagine.
> 
> haha yessss i need to look for those candles.


Yeah, it was one of the stranger deliveries. They got their food and I got paid though so everyone was happy, lol. :laugh:


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is true for me in a lot of situations, not just ones involving power dynamics. Even with family or with coworkers, I usually give up when we disagree. People have their own opinions, and most people aren't open to changing them. They just want someone to nod and smile while they talk.


Yeah I figure at the end, even if I don't give in, stand my ground and fight, even if I win, at the end.. and then what? I already would've suffered a bunch of emotional damage to get my "win" meanwhile things between I and the other person will become worse. So in the long run, the "win" actually becomes a lost. At least on my end.

But of course when I keep yielding every time, it sucks your soul from having to take the short end of the stick every time while having absolutely no control and living at the mercy of others.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Not sure about Cheetahs playing with kids, but so cute together -


----------



## komorikun

Reptiles kind of interest me. Might be interesting to go to a reptile expo. I wouldn't want to have one as a pet though. 

Lizards and turtles seems cool. Snakes are gross though. The whole feeding them a live or dead rodent, eeeeewww. Snake owners creep me out. The ones that feed their snakes live rodents are probably sadists.


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> Reptiles kind of interest me. I wouldn't want to have one as a pet though. Might be interesting to go to a reptile expo.
> 
> Lizards and turtles seems cool. Snakes are gross though. The whole feeding them a live or dead rodent, eeeeewww. Snake owners creep me out. The ones that feed their snakes live rodents are probably sadists.


i feel that way about cats too though. they're cool, but they need meat...


----------



## komorikun

andy1984 said:


> i feel that way about cats too though. they're cool, but they need meat...


Yeah, I thought about that when I was posting this. Isn't dog and cat food made from the garbage parts of the meat industry? Like the parts that humans won't eat.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I thought about that when I was posting this. Isn't dog and cat food made from the garbage parts of the meat industry? Like the parts that humans won't eat.


yeah animal byproduct basically the leftover parts get tossed into pet food. (read wrong part of dog food at first)


----------



## 3stacks

I don't have enough meds to do this but at least I get to see a therapist soon


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I thought about that when I was posting this. Isn't dog and cat food made from the garbage parts of the meat industry? Like the parts that humans won't eat.


idk, i thought humans eat all the garbage parts, in sausages and stuff. probably cheap sausages and cat food have some of the same stuff? or it really is just garbage, just pretend like it's ok to be eaten by pets and add in some nutrients from rice or something.

my friend gets raw meat cat food which is veal or kangaroo, etc. which sucks because kangaroos are way better than cats lol... and poor calves... that's why i can't get a carnivorous pet... at least dogs don't have to eat meat to survive.

but then meat eaters will be all "hahaha it's the circle of life, i'm just gonna stomp on this baby animal's head". uke uke uke and i'll regret having said anything and be reminded that i hate people. if you eat meat please don't be defensive, just walk on by lol.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> Snakes are gross though. The whole feeding them a live or dead rodent, eeeeewww. Snake owners creep me out. The ones that feed their snakes live rodents are probably sadists.


Friend had a housemate who had a live snake and fed it dead packaged rodents. She puts it in the freezer. A few times I went over to my friend's and we were cooking something, I had to fish through their freezer to look for something, a few times I end up taking out the packaged dead rats thinking they were the frozen fish balls. Only to find a packaged of frozen rat corpses. All fuzzy with curled up tails. The packaging was transparent so I could see the dead rats all balled up in detail. It just looks like a frozen morgue of rats. It was disturbing image that stuck with me for a while looking back at it. And to realize these dead rats were regularly cramped with other edible human foods...


----------



## harrison

There was this kid on my train this afternoon that was doing her make-up for the full 45 minute trip back into the city. It was actually pretty impressive - I watched a lot of it. She seemed to have some crap over her actual eyebrows, and those big wide strange ones painted on about a cm above them. She was so focused on what she was doing she didn't even notice the young Asian guy that always starts yelling and talking to himself. She was like she was in her room at home or something.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> There was this kid on my train this afternoon that was doing her make-up for the full 45 minute trip back into the city. It was actually pretty impressive - I watched a lot of it. She seemed to have some crap over her actual eyebrows, and those big wide strange ones painted on about a cm above them. She was so focused on what she was doing she didn't even notice the young Asian guy that always starts yelling and talking to himself. She was like she was in her room at home or something.


Imagine if you asked her if she needed help with that.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Imagine if you asked her if she needed help with that.


Yeah - she was very focused. It was impressive.

I used to love watching one of my old girlfriends putting on her make-up. I don't know why - I could lie there and watch her do that for ages. Maybe it reminded me of that.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Yeah - she was very focused. It was impressive.
> 
> I used to love watching one of my old girlfriends putting on her make-up. I don't know why - I could lie there and watch her do that for ages. Maybe it reminded me of that.


I could do the same, same with them trying on clothes.


----------



## Blue Dino

Found my housemate's twitter account. :lol Literally majority her tweets and retweets are about frontpage memes of the day, anti-Trump, pro-Elon Musk, TV show binge and EDM music. I guess this is pretty much 99% of twitter anyways nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> I could do the same, same with them trying on clothes.


Yeah, I see what you mean mate - but not quite as relaxing when they start doing that sort of thing. :O


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Found my housemate's twitter account. :lol Literally majority her tweets and retweets are about frontpage memes of the day, anti-Trump, *pro-Elon Musk*, TV show binge and EDM music. I guess this is pretty much 99% of twitter anyways nowadays.


Is it just me or is that Elon Musk a bit strange? Lately he seems to be calling people paedophiles all the damn time.

And what does EDM music mean?


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Is it just me or is that Elon Musk a bit strange? Lately he seems to be calling people paedophiles all the damn time.
> 
> And what does EDM music mean?


Club music. Electronic Dance Music.

I love Elon Musk but sometimes.....he's a bit off. But aren't all brilliant people teetering that line between genius and insanity?


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> *Club music. Electronic Dance Music.
> *
> I love Elon Musk but sometimes.....he's a bit off. But aren't all brilliant people teetering that line between genius and insanity?


Oooooh, okay. Thanks for that.

Nice sunnies btw.  (sunglasses)


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> Oooooh, okay. Thanks for that.
> 
> Nice sunnies btw.  (sunglasses)


Thank you, those are my favorite sunnies (I like that word!). I was really happy when I took this picture so I figured have it up and keep it as a reminder for me on here to rise above any negative thoughts.

At least I hope it does that, haha.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> Thank you, those are my favorite sunnies (I like that word!). I was really happy when I took this picture so I figured have it up and keep it as a reminder for me on here to rise above any negative thoughts.
> 
> At least I hope it does that, haha.


It's a great photo - you look good. (and happy) 

Yeah, we say 'sunnies' here. Australians have a way of just shortening everything. I think basically we're all just a bit lazy. (I know I am anyway)


----------



## Ekardy

harrison said:


> It's a great photo - you look good. (and happy)
> 
> Yeah, we say 'sunnies' here. Australians have a way of just shortening everything. I think basically we're all just a bit lazy. (I know I am anyway)


If I can be this kind of lazy in Australia with a book and a drink (the beaches I've seen are gorgeous), consider my application for citizenship.


----------



## harrison

Ekardy said:


> If I can be this kind of lazy in Australia with a book and a drink (the beaches I've seen are gorgeous), consider my application for citizenship.


That looks about right - I think you're going to fit right in.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> Is it just me or is that Elon Musk a bit strange? Lately he seems to be calling people paedophiles all the damn time.
> 
> And what does EDM music mean?


I think he knows he's cool and a trend now with most millenials and the "up to date" baby boomers. So he probably thinks whatever he does, he will be adored for it and will be used as a publicity stunt for his brand and his work? :stu

Electronic Dance Music. I'm sure your son might be into it too. It's the cool music 20s people are into nowadays.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I think he knows he's cool and a trend now with most millenials and the "up to date" baby boomers. *So he probably thinks whatever he does, he will be adored for it and will be used as a publicity stunt for his brand and his work? :stu *
> 
> Electronic Dance Music. I'm sure your son might be into it too. It's the cool music 20s people are into nowadays.


Yeah, I guess you're probably right.

I guess I'm not up to date. I think he comes across as a serious wanker. He even looks weird. And he says some really stupid things.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, it took me 48 minutes to walk to work. Not bad. My produce manager saw me when I was getting a drink and said I should've called and that she'd come get me but I just told her I didn't mind walking. She said my face looked red but that's what happens when you're walking fast and the sun is out. xD


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like this place is losing members...ghost town.


----------



## 3stacks

I'm so ****in bored now I have no one to talk to and I agree with Kevin it's dead


----------



## Ekardy

Yesterday felt like a never ending day.
I’m going to need a lot of tea and meditation for this one. 
Screw yoga and tai chi today. 
Need to let out tension so kickboxing for the win.


----------



## Everlily

Love sucks.


----------



## 3stacks

There's a graveyard right by this hospital I'm at. How convenient.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> There's a graveyard right by this hospital I'm at. How convenient.


You in Rowley?


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> You in Rowley?


We're at good hope in Sutton


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> We're at good hope in Sutton


Never been to Sutton. Could do with a walk around Sutton Park.

Who you at the hospital with and what's up with em?

Bloody hate hospitals. Would rather just skip straight to the graveyard tbh. :b


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're at good hope in Sutton
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Sutton. Could do with a walk around Sutton Park.
> 
> Who you at the hospital with and what's up with em?
> 
> Bloody hate hospitals. Would rather just skip straight to the graveyard tbh.
Click to expand...

 ah Sutton is nice and posh lol. The park is pretty nice, went there not too long ago. Oh my brother is in here he's been being sick for like over a month straight and lost loads of weight so they're keeping him in until they find the problem cause they're a bit confused.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> ah Sutton is nice and posh lol. The park is pretty nice, went there not too long ago. Oh my brother is in here he's been being sick for like over a month straight and lost loads of weight so they're keeping him in until they find the problem cause they're a bit confused.


Few people from the SA meet around the Sutton Area. They've done meets there. I should set up a meet.

I hope your bro's alright but sudden weight loss can be worrying. :frown2:


----------



## Vip3r

I am annoyed I broke my Garfield statue when I fell.


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah Sutton is nice and posh lol. The park is pretty nice, went there not too long ago. Oh my brother is in here he's been being sick for like over a month straight and lost loads of weight so they're keeping him in until they find the problem cause they're a bit confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Few people from the SA meet around the Sutton Area. They've done meets there. I should set up a meet.
> 
> I hope your bro's alright but sudden weight loss can be worrying. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
Click to expand...

 ah yeah there's quite a lot to do in Sutton and it's less busy than town so it's probably a good choice. How are the meets? 
Yeah he should be ok, thank you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> ah yeah there's quite a lot to do in Sutton and it's less busy than town so it's probably a good choice. How are the meets?
> Yeah he should be ok, thank you.


I haven't done a meet for a while tbh. They're pretty easy SA wise, it's just that I have a hard time enjoying them. I just end up comparing everyone to her, and no ones a patch on her, so end up coming away deflated. I just wish it was her when I walk into the room and no one else. I don't give a **** about anyone else and I've got to start to, otherwise I'm ****ed. lol


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah yeah there's quite a lot to do in Sutton and it's less busy than town so it's probably a good choice. How are the meets?
> Yeah he should be ok, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done a meet for a while tbh. They're pretty easy SA wise, it's just that I have a hard time enjoying them. I just end up comparing everyone to her, and no ones a patch on her, so end up coming away deflated. I just wish it was her when I walk into the room and no one else. I don't give a **** about anyone else and I've got to start to, otherwise I'm ****ed. lol
Click to expand...

 ah I feel the same when it comes to enjoying anything. Just seems hard these days. I can relate to having that one person that just makes everything way better an no one even comes close to comparing to them. Too bad I pushed them away.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> ah I feel the same when it comes to enjoying anything. Just seems hard these days. I can relate to having that one person that just makes everything way better an no one even comes close to comparing to them. Too bad I pushed them away.


How did you push them away? She pushed me away. It's just what she does. It's a shame because although I've got issues, I'm a good bloke and genuinely cared about her, but she becomes so volatile and refuses to discuss anything she does wrong, and pushes people away completely. She's gotta find the shades of grey and not paint people either black or white. She paints people black and all the good you've done goes completely out the window, and you become dead to her. So ****ing painful to have to accept this.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

They're at The Black Country museum on Masterchef, burning everything, and they ain't cooked Fa g g ots n Pays (Peas). ****ing scandalous. How can you not cook Fa g g ots n Pays, then burn boiled potatoes? :sus


----------



## 3stacks

Pete Beale said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah I feel the same when it comes to enjoying anything. Just seems hard these days. I can relate to having that one person that just makes everything way better an no one even comes close to comparing to them. Too bad I pushed them away.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you push them away? She pushed me away. It's just what she does. It's a shame because although I've got issues, I'm a good bloke and genuinely cared about her, but she becomes so volatile and refuses to discuss anything she does wrong, and pushes people away completely. She's gotta find the shades of grey and not paint people either black or white. She paints people black and all the good you've done goes completely out the window, and you become dead to her. So ****ing painful to have to accept this.
Click to expand...

 oh that's tough that's a bad way for her to think and you are a good guy so you definitely don't deserve that. My problem is I get jealous and possessive it's a really bad habit of mine that I'm trying to work on. Theyve been a saint with me I don't think I deserve to have them, I just repeated my bad habits one too many times. I hope I get another chance because I just know I won't mess it up this time cause not having them around hurts too much.


----------



## Chevy396

Actually, this was a little too insulting so I edited it myself. I'm out of weed and kind of grumpy. There are some really nice people here, you just seem to be a small minority.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had a small thorn poke me in the foot. That hurt like hell. But I pulled it out.


----------



## Ekardy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had a small thorn poke me in the foot. That hurt like hell. But I pulled it out.


I appreciate the randomness of this statement.
For some reason I do. :lol
I imagined the whole scenario. Lol


----------



## Great Expectations

My diet's crap!  Just can't get with the program lately.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ekardy said:


> I appreciate the randomness of this statement.
> For some reason I do. :lol
> I imagined the whole scenario. Lol


:lol Well, it is random.

On a scale of 1 to 10, that pain was a 9 for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Great Expectations said:


> My diet's crap!  Just can't get with the program lately.


Me too


----------



## harrison

I hate it when I wake up with a migraine. Having so many of them now I stopped my other medication - they used to stop them completely.

Nice to have a day just sitting around at home for a change though.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> I hate it when I wake up with a migraine. Having so many of them now I stopped my other medication - they used to stop them completely.
> 
> Nice to have a day just sitting around at home for a change though.


Ive been waking up with adrenal fatigue headaches in the last couple of nights and their no fun either.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Ive been waking up with *adrenal fatigue headaches* in the last couple of nights and their no fun either.


Haven't heard of those before - what are they like? Are they like a migraine?


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Haven't heard of those before - what are they like? Are they like a migraine?


Its from stress and low cortisol in the morning, you feel the pain and aches in the rest of your body. You feel wired and tired, more anxious and depressed.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Its from stress and low cortisol in the morning, you feel the pain and aches in the rest of your body. You feel wired and tired, more anxious and depressed.


Jee, that's horrible. I'm just sick of migraines and feeling dizzy a lot of the time.

What do you take for those headaches mate?


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Jee, that's horrible. I'm just sick of migraines and feeling dizzy a lot of the time.
> 
> What do you take for those headaches mate?


It makes life harder that's for sure but I haven't had something like this in a couple of months so hopefully it goes away soon.

I don't know what to take for it, I was taking paracetamol but I started getting side effects. One of the complications with adrenal fatigue is that your body can't tolerate a lot of substances so it's tricky to find what works.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> It makes life harder that's for sure but I haven't had something like this in a couple of months so hopefully it goes away soon.
> 
> I don't know what to take for it, I was taking paracetamol but I started getting side effects. One of the complications with adrenal fatigue is that your body can't tolerate a lot of substances so it's tricky to find what works.


Maybe you should ask the chemist - that's what I often do. They often know what's better for you than doctors.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had no idea the lead singer of this is a woman.


----------



## cybernaut

A night shift actually sounds appealing. I already stay up late as it is and would love to not have many people in my face..


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> Maybe you should ask the chemist - that's what I often do. They often know what's better for you than doctors.


I'll have to do that if it gets bad enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glad they're getting old enough to babysit themselves.


----------



## Vip3r

I got sent to the ghetto for a delivery late last night. :afr It was on a dead end street. I get to the end, and the house number they gave me doesn't exist. I am getting a bit nervous and about to call them. Then out of nowhere this old lady appears at my car window, and she is only wearing a bra and underwear. I need some eye bleach at this point. I asked her if she was the person named on the order (she said it was her daughter). I just handed her the food so I could get out of there, lol. I put my window up real fast and get ready to book it out of there. I look back and she had completely disappeared. I don't know where she came from or went. :con It was weird.


----------



## 3stacks

Vip3r said:


> I got sent to the ghetto for a delivery late last night.  It was on a dead end street. I get to the end, and the house number they gave me doesn't exist. I am getting a bit nervous and about to call them. Then out of nowhere this old lady appears at my car window, and she is only wearing a bra and underwear. I need some eye bleach at this point. I asked her if she was the person named on the order (she said it was her daughter). I just handed her the food so I could get out of there, lol. I put my window up real fast and get ready to book it out of there. I look back and she had completely disappeared. I don't know where she came from or went.  It was weird.


 lucky you &#128521; haha


----------



## Vip3r

3stacks said:


> lucky you &#128521; haha


Haha, nope my eyes still burn. :b


----------



## 3stacks

Vip3r said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you &#128521; haha
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, nope my eyes still burn.
Click to expand...

 thank god she wasn't naked then


----------



## tea111red

Garbage for people who struggle to form connections in the first place...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Garbage for people who struggle to form connections in the first place...


Aww. :hug


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Aww. :hug


It's ok, I've already found some videos that have useful info in them to watch, lol.


----------



## komorikun

The little pomeranian that lives in the apartment building next to mine goes nuts every 3 months or so. He likes to run back and forth to the balcony, which is normal. The balcony is right near my bedroom window. 

Today he was really going bonkers. Barking and other weird noises I've never heard a dog make before. Sounded like a small monkey. Wonder what causes those crazy moods.

It's also weird how there will be weeks on end where I don't see the pomeranian on the balcony at all. Like I thought they got rid of the dog or something. Only for him to appear again on the balcony daily.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Reptiles kind of interest me. Might be interesting to go to a reptile expo. I wouldn't want to have one as a pet though.
> 
> Lizards and turtles seems cool. Snakes are gross though. The whole feeding them a live or dead rodent, eeeeewww. Snake owners creep me out. The ones that feed their snakes live rodents are probably sadists.


:whip

It's true. I am a sadist.

But yeah most snake owners try to transition their snake to frozen rats from what I understand. Live rats are not suggested because they can actually injure the snake and it's also hard to watch (I would say inhumane except the rat had to die in the first place so same net result... though death by freezing vs eaten alive is still more humane imo) I hope to get a snake this year and hopefully they can eat frozen asap.

As far as cat food goes. I buy super expensive cat food that has chicken as it's first ingredient and no animal by product. I intended on feeding him raw when he was a kitten but raw meat grosses me out. (ironically, I am pescatarian myself). Tiny frozen rats are less gross to me than cuts of pig or cow flesh.

They have this cool freeze dried raw meat food that you can rehydrate with water though. Maybe I will try that eventually.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> :whip
> 
> It's true. I am a sadist.
> 
> But yeah most snake owners try to transition their snake to frozen rats from what I understand. Live rats are not suggested because they can actually injure the snake and it's also hard to watch (I would say inhumane except the rat had to die in the first place so same net result... though death by freezing vs eaten alive is still more humane imo) I hope to get a snake this year and hopefully they can eat frozen asap.
> 
> As far as cat food goes. I buy super expensive cat food that has chicken as it's first ingredient and no animal by product. I intended on feeding him raw when he was a kitten but raw meat grosses me out. (ironically, I am pescatarian myself). Tiny frozen rats are less gross to me than cuts of pig or cow flesh.
> 
> They have this cool freeze dried raw meat food that you can rehydrate with water though. Maybe I will try that eventually.


Why don't you get a lizard instead? They seem much cuter, smarter, and more interactive than snakes.


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


> Why don't you get a lizard instead? They seem much cuter, smarter, and more interactive than snakes.


I think that depends on the specific lizard and the snake. Like I think most geckos don't really seem that smart and aren't that interactive (at least in an interesting way). I guess I mostly think lizards are kind of boring.

But I think beardies make good companions, but I prefer snakes because I personally think they are cuter. Also beardies have a much more complicated diet. I actually think they could be harder to care for than the snakes I am thinking of. They are omnivorous and can even eat pinkies (baby rats) themselves. My roommates actually have a beardie (which is the primary reason why I moved in with them. Stupid, I know.). He is very cute and tame but they keep live roaches to feed him which actually squicks me out more than feeding a snake frozen rats. I was cleaning my room today and I think I actually found one of their feeder roaches under my bed. Ugh.

edit: Oooh. Blue tongued skinks are really cute though. Hmm. Maybe I will think bout this some more.

Haha. Maybe I could just get a legless lizard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> I got sent to the ghetto for a delivery late last night. :afr It was on a dead end street. I get to the end, and the house number they gave me doesn't exist. I am getting a bit nervous and about to call them. Then out of nowhere this old lady appears at my car window, and she is only wearing a bra and underwear. I need some eye bleach at this point. I asked her if she was the person named on the order (she said it was her daughter). I just handed her the food so I could get out of there, lol. I put my window up real fast and get ready to book it out of there. I look back and she had completely disappeared. I don't know where she came from or went. :con It was weird.


That sounds strange.


----------



## komorikun

roxslide said:


> I think that depends on the specific lizard and the snake. Like I think most geckos don't really seem that smart and aren't that interactive (at least in an interesting way).
> 
> In terms of lizards I think beardies make good companions, but I prefer snakes because I personally think they are cuter. Also beardies have a much more complicated diet. I actually think they could be harder to care for than the snakes I am thinking of. They are omnivorous and can even eat pinkies (baby rats) themselves. My roommates actually have a beardie (which is the primary reason why I moved in with them. Stupid, I know.). He is very cute and tame but they keep live roaches to feed him which actually squicks me out more than feeding a snake frozen rats. I was cleaning my room today and I think I actually found one of their feeder roaches under my bed. Ugh. Also you can feed them meal worms and the meal worms will actually bite you sometimes.


Yeah, I guess it really depends on the lizard species. They all have different diets and different needs. Some are really mean and nasty apparently, like iguanas are horrible.

I had a roommate that had bearded dragons. They were pretty tame and quiet. My roommate fed them crickets, mealworms, and veggies. Those crickets were really noisy. OMG, it sounded like the outside in our apartment. One time one of the crickets escaped and I think my cat ate it. I fed them a few times when my roommate went on vacation.

*This lizard looks pretty cool and it mainly eat veggies:*






*This one has a cool tail:*


----------



## roxslide

komorikun said:


>


OMG!!! THAT LAST ONE LOOKS LIKE A DRAGON! You are really selling me on the this lizard thing haha. I think I just like reptiles.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It's ok, I've already found some videos that have useful info in them to watch, lol.


Ok.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

Joss has aged well -






Like a old school movie star with her style (Marilyn Monroe). :mushy

Mr trumpet man ran out of breath a little bit. :O


----------



## Blue Dino

Stomach/digestive has been acting weird since the beginning of the month. Decide to just say "screw it!" Went out for dinner today and had several cheese filled pizza and some cheese sticks with tomato sauce. Last thing I should've been doing with stomach issues. Pretty sure I am gonna regret and suffer the consequences. Oddly enough, my stomach now suddenly seem to have calmed down. It's so weird.. Maybe I should start eating eating cheese slice topped with a slice of sausage, salami and dipped in ketchup the next few days. :lol



ANX1 said:


> Joss has aged well


I have no idea Joss Stone is only 31. I remember watching her music videos coming home from school.

Meanwhile singers like Vitamin C, I had no clue she's already in her late 40s.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> Joss has aged well -


Didn't actually know who that was mate - I looked her up. And yes, she's a nice looking girl - but she hasn't had a chance to age much yet - she's still a baby. She's only 31.


----------



## harrison

There was this astonishingly smelly homeless guy on my tram this morning. He was huge with his track pants down around his bottom and just a pair of worn out socks on his feet. (really attractive obviously)

The poor girl from Indonesia was sitting right behind him as he was standing waiting to get off the tram. When he got off we all just looked at each other like we couldn't believe it. 

Had a nice chat to the young Sth American guy beside me though after that - sort of an ice-breaker situation.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Blue Dino said:


> I have no idea Joss Stone is only 31. I remember watching her music videos coming home from school.
> 
> Meanwhile singers like Vitamin C, I had no clue she's already in her late 40s.


Cool that you watched her music video's. 

Wow, late 40's. :O



harrison said:


> Didn't actually know who that was mate - I looked her up. And yes, she's a nice looking girl - but she hasn't had a chance to age much yet - she's still a baby. She's only 31.


30 is like the new 20 and 40 like the new 30.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> There was this astonishingly smelly homeless guy on my tram this morning. He was huge with his track pants down around his bottom and just a pair of worn out socks on his feet. (really attractive obviously)
> 
> The poor girl from Indonesia was sitting right behind him as he was standing waiting to get off the tram. When he got off we all just looked at each other like we couldn't believe it.
> 
> Had a nice chat to the young Sth American guy beside me though after that - sort of an ice-breaker situation.


Sounds like he had what is known as builders crack. :O


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Sounds like he had what is known as builders crack. :O


Hahaha - it was even worse than that mate. I really didn't need to see that - actually none of us did. :O

It's very embarassing when there's guys like that on our trams - I feel sorry for all the nice young kids coming here to study. Sometimes I don't know what they must think of this place.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Hahaha - it was even worse than that mate. I really didn't need to see that - actually none of us did. :O
> 
> It's very embarassing when there's guys like that on our trams - I feel sorry for all the nice young kids coming here to study. Sometimes I don't know what they must think of this place.


Oh, no, worse than builders crack. :O

Sometimes they can't help being that way due to mental illness or substance abuse, abuse, etc.

Are the trams free?


----------



## Everlily

This site is so slow. I think I could take a nap while waiting it's loading.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought an SD card for my phone I've had since December and tried to activate the card but it didn't help. This phone basically had no storage from the get go. When I first bought it, I couldn't download but like three apps. I can't download music on it and I can have some pics on here but not a lot. It didn't help with making room for any storage. I'm just gonna have to save up to get a new phone. It's gotta be like a 100 dollar phone or it won't have any storage. I paid $70 for this phone, too. I constantly delete stuff on this phone but it's always got over 7.60 GB out of 8 GB on it. It makes no sense at all. There's nothing on my phone that could be taking up that much storage. 

I need a one of those books titled SD cards for dummies.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Oh, no, worse than builders crack. :O
> 
> Sometimes they can't help being that way due to mental illness or substance abuse, abuse, etc.
> 
> Are the trams free?


There's just a small free zone right in the centre of the city - but as soon as it gets to a certain point they start to charge. It's not too expensive though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> There's just a small free zone right in the centre of the city - but as soon as it gets to a certain point they start to charge. It's not too expensive though.


Oh, ok. Usually nothing advertised as free is free, as they incorporate it into cost's elsewhere (someone else might pay for it in the our limits in this case). Just clever advertising.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I saw two people in the past four weeks from my HS at work. It's my first time seeing someone from HS at work since February. Lol Work is like the only place I ever see them for some reason. Probably because I'm there more than anywhere else.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That look that dogs have when they want to look at something but they don't like what they see so they look away and keep looking and looking away and then looking again and then looking away again. Like you can just see their minds telling them "You have to look again eventually and I'm not shutting up until you do". And you can see the exact second that it hits them that they know they're gonna do it.


----------



## Barakiel

I’ve been having trouble putting my thoughts into words lately, more than usual at least. Posting here everyday may seem like an odd goal (especially to the folks who feel like they’re addicted to this site), but it’s something I need to do everyday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I didn't bet on any NFL games today, so the games are extra boring to watch. I can not wait until hockey starts. Is it October 3rd yet? Ugh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> There was this astonishingly smelly homeless guy on my tram this morning. He was huge with his track pants down around his bottom and just a pair of worn out socks on his feet. (really attractive obviously)
> 
> The poor girl from Indonesia was sitting right behind him as he was standing waiting to get off the tram. When he got off we all just looked at each other like we couldn't believe it.
> 
> Had a nice chat to the young Sth American guy beside me though after that - sort of an ice-breaker situation.


Actually we do have people like that in the bush -






To the bunker.  :lol


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


>


One of my favorite shows ever. I love how the glass kept getting progressively bigger each season. :lol


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> One of my favorite shows ever. I love how the glass kept getting progressively bigger each season. :lol


Use vases, life lesson of this show. :lol


----------



## komorikun

I put out the bait on my 3rd floor balcony. Let's see what wildlife I attract. 

sunflower seeds, a couple raisins, a couple sweetened cranberries, tiny bit of banana, and a tiny bit of peanut butter on bread

What will be the first animal?


----------



## Suchness

komorikun said:


> I put out the bait on my 3rd floor balcony. Let's see what wildlife I attract.
> 
> sunflower seeds, a couple raisins, a couple sweetened cranberries, tiny bit of banana, and a tiny bit of peanut butter on bread
> 
> What will be the first animal?


A funny talking parrot. You'll become good friends and talk for hours on end. It'll sing you songs and read you bedtime stories.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I'm gonna walk to work again tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun

Suchness said:


> A funny talking parrot. You'll become good friends and talk for hours on end. It'll sing you songs and read you bedtime stories.


It's too cold here for parrots. I got the usual crows once again. Was hoping for some other type of bird or maybe a squirrel. I did see a cool bird on my balcony rail a week ago but it hasn't been back since.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I heard this guy that works at my store talking about geoengineering. Sounds like something I'd talk about. Lol


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I put out the bait on my 3rd floor balcony. Let's see what wildlife I attract.
> 
> sunflower seeds, a couple raisins, a couple sweetened cranberries, tiny bit of banana, and a tiny bit of peanut butter on bread
> 
> What will be the first animal?


A raccoon?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

It is like the dog is upset by the cupcake incident -






:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I think I'm gonna walk to work again tomorrow.


You'll get fit (positive).


----------



## Vip3r

I am pretty sure one bug I saw while mowing the lawn was out of a scifi movie. Now I am paranoid and feel like bugs are crawling inside me.


----------



## komorikun

Chevy396 said:


> A raccoon?


Do raccoons climb up balconies?


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Do raccoons climb up balconies?


They'll climb anything to get to food. And break in anywhere.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've heard that Lonesome Loser song at my grocery store like 15 times now. Lol That should be my theme song because I am lonely and I do keep on trying. :haha

So glad they quit playing country music as much.


----------



## komorikun

*last role*


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


>


You gonna have to wipe with the bag?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he didn't expect to lay down after work.


----------



## discopotato

If you could marry coffee, I would


----------



## Welliwonder

At the end of the last ice age, sea level rose 400 ft. Who’s different could the world have looked before that?


----------



## komorikun

funnynihilist said:


> You gonna have to wipe with the bag?


Not quite yet. Still have one roll left. Big roll. Guess I'll have to go shopping this weekend. Always awkward carrying a huge big of toilet paper on the bus. Won't fit inside my backpack. Maybe I'll bring a garbage bag with me to put it in. I always forget.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Not quite yet. Still have one roll left. Big roll. Guess I'll have to go shopping this weekend. Always awkward carrying a huge big of toilet paper on the bus. Won't fit inside my backpack. Maybe I'll bring a garbage bag with me to put it in. I always forget.


Someone needs to make portable tp that expands when you need it.
Sort of like those self inflating rafts.


----------



## Barakiel

I think they fixed the classic skin a bit, I haven't had the option to see this menu in quite a while.


----------



## 0589471

Should not have taken that nap today. I am wide awake.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Should not have taken that nap today. I am wide awake.


Take a warm bath and when you come out I'll give you a nice, relaxing massage that will put you to sleep before you know it.


----------



## 0589471

@Suchness ...you better not come near me.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Suchness ...you better not come near me.


That's it, I'm coming for you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@SorryForMyEnglish

I would like to apologize on behalf of all men if anything they said offended you.

@A Toxic Butterfly @SorryForMyEnglish

A :hug for both of you.


----------



## xionium

hi


----------



## thomasjune

There's too much drama going on on this thread for me to remember what my original random thought was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

Just sitting here in my living room minding my own business...when all of a sudden a small spider is hanging from a thread right next to me. And there is another little one on the ceiling nearby too. Saw a medium sized one in my bedroom yesterday. Least that one didn't come near me.

A few days ago I was sitting down a few minutes after a shower and felt a tickle around my ear. Thought it was a hair falling or something. Or at least I was trying to convince myself that. Then I find a small spider crawling on my shirt. I vacuumed last weekend. So I don't know see any webs in the apartment. There are some webs on the balcony rail though. A few months ago when one of the crows was eating some seeds off the balcony rail, all of sudden it bends down and pecks at something in between the rails. Think it had a spider snack.


----------



## shyvr6

komorikun said:


> Just sitting here in my living room minding my own business...when all of a sudden a small spider is hanging from a thread right next to me. And there is another little one on the ceiling nearby too. Saw a medium sized one in my bedroom yesterday. Least that one didn't come near me.
> 
> A few days ago I was sitting down a few minutes after a shower and felt a tickle around my ear. Thought it was a hair falling or something. Or at least I was trying to convince myself that. Then I find a small spider crawling on my shirt. I vacuumed last weekend. So I don't know see any webs in the apartment. There are some webs on the balcony rail though. A few months ago when one fo the crows was eating some seeds off the balcony rail, all of sudden it bends down and pecks at something in between the rails. Think it had a spider snack.


Me after reading that:


----------



## Kevin001

Why do I keep hearing foreigners complain about white people here? They feel like they are being discriminated against.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Why do I keep hearing foreigners complain about white people here? They feel like they are being discriminated against.


Twist.. more than half of these foreigners are white. :grin2:


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> Not quite yet. Still have one roll left. Big roll. Guess I'll have to go shopping this weekend. Always awkward carrying a huge big of toilet paper on the bus. Won't fit inside my backpack. Maybe I'll bring a garbage bag with me to put it in. I always forget.


The international students that get on my tram every day often have huge bags of toilet paper. I'm not actually sure where they even get packets of it that big. Some of them I think if they put a few wheels on them they could probably drive them home - save them a tram fair.


----------



## harrison

My sister was telling me again today about the daughter of a friend of ours that wants to join the police force up in Sydney - the riot squad actually. 

It reminded me of something I saw a couple of weeks ago. This homeless guy was standing near a wall in the city. He must have gotten a bit loud or abusive with someone because he had four or five of the best-looking young female cops standing around him I've ever seen in my life. They were all beautiful - it was actually a bit weird. He must have felt like he was on a film set or something.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> My sister was telling me again today about the daughter of a friend of ours that wants to join the police force up in Sydney - the riot squad actually.
> 
> It reminded me of something I saw a couple of weeks ago. This homeless guy was standing near a wall in the city. He must have gotten a bit loud or abusive with someone because he had four or five of the best-looking young female cops standing around him I've ever seen in my life. They were all beautiful - it was actually a bit weird. He must have felt like he was on a film set or something.


Should have joined the scene harrison.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Should have joined the scene harrison.


Tbh I felt like taking a photo - but I was a bit worried how the girls would react. So I just kept walking.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Twist.. more than half of these foreigners are white. :grin2:


:laugh:


----------



## Chevy396

Mexico saves the day again!

*puff* *puff* *give*


----------



## Chevy396

People think that Mexicans are short, but there are some giant Mexicans out there. I'm not sure what part they come from, but the ones I met were gangsters.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

ANX1 said:


> @SorryForMyEnglish
> 
> I would like to apologize on behalf of all men if anything they said offended you.
> 
> @A Toxic Butterfly @SorryForMyEnglish
> 
> A :hug for both of you.


That's nice of you as always, thanks!

But does that mean anything? I know you had good intentions, but for me it wasn't about getting offended and it's not about apologies. It wasn't even the point.


----------



## Tuan Jie

harrison said:


> The international students that get on my tram every day often have huge bags of toilet paper. I'm not actually sure where they even get packets of it that big. Some of them I think if they put a few wheels on them they could probably drive them home - save them a tram fair.


Looks like studens are in deep sh!t nowadays.


----------



## Ekardy

Tuan Jie said:


> Looks like studens are in deep sh!t nowadays.


:lol Good one.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@Ekardy
Easily the most childish comment I've made on this site to date  It had to be done.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> The international students that get on my tram every day often have huge bags of toilet paper. I'm not actually sure where they even get packets of it that big. Some of them I think if they put a few wheels on them they could probably drive them home - save them a tram fair.


 :lol

I'd like to see that! Put a lawmower engine on it and make a TP go kart out of it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> That's nice of you as always, thanks!
> 
> But does that mean anything? I know you had good intentions, but for me it wasn't about getting offended and it's not about apologies. It wasn't even the point.


You're welcome. 

From what I understand, you are trying to get your points across in an understandable way to maybe make a change, just I don't like seeing you two argue.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> From what I understand, you are trying to get your points across in an understandable way to maybe make a change, just I don't like seeing you two argue.


Arguments are inevitable because there are always gonna be some people disagreeing with each other.


----------



## Ekardy

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I'd like to see that! Put a lawmower engine on it and make a TP go kart out of it.


Why stop there? 
For when you need to go, on the go.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ekardy said:


> Why stop there?
> For when you need to go, on the go.


 :lol

That's definitely more my speed.


----------



## Vip3r

Ekardy said:


> Why stop there?
> For when you need to go, on the go.


I need one of these for Ubereats deliveries. That would really cut down on my time spent stopping to use the bathroom. :teeth


----------



## Ekardy

Vip3r said:


> I need one of these for Ubereats deliveries. That would really cut down on my time spent stopping to use the bathroom. :teeth


:haha


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> Looks like studens are in deep sh!t nowadays.


Yes they might be mate. 

I'm always secretly impressed that they can just walk around with such a huge bag of toilet-paper and not be even remotely embarassed. With me even if it's just a bag of paper towel I feel like I should be explaining to everyone on the tram that it's not actually toilet paper - it's just paper towel.

Like I don't ever really go to the toilet and don't actually need to buy that sort of thing.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@harrison
Yeah I know the feeling. It got a lot better over the years though. Not sure how I pulled/wiped that off.


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> @harrison
> Yeah I know the feeling. It got a lot better over the years though. *Not sure how I pulled/wiped that off*.




I know with me it got a bit better when my wife would just always be telling me to go down to the supermarket and buy her some more sanitary pads. I guess standing in an aisle at the supermarket with a group of ladies looking at women's products is the ultimate exposure therapy.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@harrison
Next level!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Arguments are inevitable because there are always gonna be some people disagreeing with each other.


:yes

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I really don't want to be on this forum after just what happened with a mod telling me off.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Trust is earnt, not given.


----------



## SofaKing

Saying nothing at all still communicates volumes....and often in the mind of the one hearing nothing, imagining the worst is the easiest.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wise words right there.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> I really don't want to be on this forum after just what happened with a mod telling me off.


O_O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> O_O


Lovely people like you keep me coming back.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The walk on the way back from work was easier than walking up there for some reason. I'd rather my feet hurt than my legs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Saying nothing at all still communicates volumes....and often in the mind of the one hearing nothing, imagining the worst is the easiest.


Indeed. :rub


----------



## Barakiel

There are a few people on here who’ve had drawings or anime girls they actually look like as their avatars. I’m not sure if it’s always intentional, but it’s cute regardless.


----------



## catcharay

I'm getting inspired to cook healthy again, all I need now is a pretty kitchen


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Movie song with the actors supposedly singing backup -






:yes


----------



## Vip3r

Posting something on reddit is like asking to be kicked in the face.


----------



## harrison

Vip3r said:


> Posting something on reddit is like asking to be kicked in the face.


I hate the layout of that site - it's just ugly. Not sure how anyone uses it tbh.


----------



## Vip3r

harrison said:


> I hate the layout of that site - it's just ugly. Not sure how anyone uses it tbh.


The newish redesigned layout is ok to me, but the classic layout was awful. It is just not for me though. I find it alright for occasionally looking up personal reviews or information, but I don't like it for trying to communicate with people.


----------



## harrison

Vip3r said:


> The newish redesigned layout is ok to me, but the classic layout was awful. It is just not for me though. I find it alright for occasionally looking up personal reviews or information, but I don't like it for trying to communicate with people.


Yeah - also best to stay away from it if they're being rude to you mate.


----------



## Vip3r

harrison said:


> Yeah - also best to stay away from it if they're being rude to you mate.


Thanks, yeah I am definitely staying away from it.


----------



## Blue Dino

:lol


----------



## ShadowOne

Blue Dino said:


> :lol


haha. i had no idea about the difference because in the past i just smoked what my friend gave me, and it always made me spaced out/chilled

Then bought some of my own and it was a completely different experience. I felt like super witty, fast-thinking, and did chores (albeit not efficiently at all) and realized there were different things. was actually a hybrid..so maybe i would cure cancer er something with full sativa

I should try indica again though


----------



## coeur_brise

the energizing kush... I completely agree.
Random but I wish it would stay warmer longer, I'm not ready for fall which is like a pre-winter anyway. It stayed so warm this summer that I'm like, yo Cali, Nevada, I feel your pain when it turns 55 cuz that's chilly. I'm outgrowing the North Pole. I don't want the North Pole, but Santa works here and I'm a helper elf. :|


----------



## komorikun

Maybe I posted this before but what the hell. Koalas can make some crazy, not so cute sounds.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Maybe I posted this before but what the hell. Koalas can make some crazy, not so cute sounds.


Normal sounds when fighting.

When they sort of cry / throw a tantrum, make an interesting sound -


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> Normal sounds when fighting.
> 
> When they sort of cry / throw a tantrum, make an interesting sound -


Yeah, I saw that video before. Koalas are freaky. The national animal of New Zealand is too:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I saw that video before. Koalas are freaky. The national animal of New Zealand is too:


 Oh, ok. Koala's are interesting. I saw a man taking one off the road on the news recently. It was clawing at him, etc. He was running to the side of the road quickly to dump the Koala as quick as he could.

I was told that Kiwi's usually can't see so well during the day, so they rely on other senses. I always find the way they run quite funny. Like a small version of a Moa.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I am so tired tonight. I'm gonna go to bed earlier. I like going to bed late. Haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I am so tired tonight. I'm gonna go to bed earlier. I like going to bed late. Haha.


A Rockaby (Lullaby) -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Interesting day today, as a woman saw something on the top of a trailer of a truck. When got closer, she says along the lines of. Oh it's a sheep, how did he get up there (everyone wanted to know the answer to that question).


----------



## Blue Dino

ShadowOne said:


> haha. i had no idea about the difference because in the past i just smoked what my friend gave me, and it always made me spaced out/chilled
> 
> Then bought some of my own and it was a completely different experience. I felt like super witty, fast-thinking, and did chores (albeit not efficiently at all) and realized there were different things. was actually a hybrid..so maybe i would cure cancer er something with full sativa
> 
> I should try indica again though


Yeah Dayquil started giving me anxiety while Nyquil just makes me want to lay in bed. Guess I really should just try Noonquil.


----------



## tea111red

mood is getting low again after a few days of feeling more hopeful.


----------



## Blue Dino

harrison said:


> I hate the layout of that site - it's just ugly. Not sure how anyone uses it tbh.


Yeah, like most applications. They finally come up with a great efficient design, and then they just change it all up into something horrible. Simply for the sake of changing, because that would make it new and fresh.


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, like most applications. They finally come up with a great efficient design, and then they just change it all up into something horrible. Simply for the sake of changing, because that would make it new and fresh.


I think someone said they changed it a bit - but I haven't been back to see whether it's any better yet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> mood is getting low again after a few days of feeling more hopeful.


Awww. :hug


----------



## Ekardy

Remind self: Pay neighbors to put up Christmas decorations, since they have opinions about everything. I won’t have to lift a finger.
Win-win.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> A Rockaby (Lullaby) -


Thank you. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thank you. :grin2:


You're welcome. :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

Found my lucky trip socks!


----------



## tea111red

I felt a little more energized after looking at these.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

"Oh Spike, you know we don't have time for that ****." - Twilight


----------



## harrison

It's pretty weird when people add you on Facebook and you don't even know who they are. With my memory being the way it is it's very disconcerting - I'm not sure if I'm supposed to know them or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Barakiel

My dad asked me how my stomach was doing, and I said “better”. I had to resist the urge to add “better get a bucket” though :um


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm getting 2 extra hours of work tomorrow.


----------



## Excaliber

So you tell me you had a mouse running around the kitchen...I'm a little worried about your so called 'Mouse pancakes'...?


----------



## harrison

I think this person was stalking me. I was wondering who it was sending me a friend request on Facebook and I thought she looked vaguely familiar. It turns out she's a lady I chatted to a few times on a dating site about 3 years ago. I never even met her in person.

How the hell do these people even find you? I didn't think she even knew my last name.

Just hope now she's not a psycho.


----------



## komorikun

harrison said:


> I think this person was stalking me. I was wondering who it was sending me a friend request on Facebook and I thought she looked vaguely familiar. It turns out she's a lady I chatted to a few times on a dating site about 3 years ago. I never even met her in person.
> 
> How the hell do these people even find you? I didn't think she even knew my last name.
> 
> Just hope now she's not a psycho.


That's freaky. Did you give her any identifying information?


----------



## harrison

komorikun said:


> That's freaky. Did you give her any identifying information?


I didn't think I had. But I don't know how she would have found me otherwise.

It's pretty weird.

I was hoping she lived up in Queensland - further away. But she lives in Melbourne.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Miss Laura's singing -






R.I.P. :crying:


----------



## tea111red

My contacts are only supposed to be worn for 2 weeks. I've been wearing them for 5 months now (last pair). 

I remember when I thought wearing them for 1 month was bad and uncomfortable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> My contacts are only supposed to be worn for 2 weeks. I've been wearing them for 5 months now (last pair).
> 
> I remember when I thought wearing them for 1 month was bad and uncomfortable.


 Aren't glasses generally just cheaper and less hassle?


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> Aren't glasses generally just cheaper and less hassle?


No, contacts are cheaper. Glasses that aren't crappy cost a lot (have to get the special lenses to not see that awful glare). They're more of a pain in the *** (have to constantly clean them, can't stand smudges) and make me look uglier, too.

I did have some from awhile back, but they broke, though. Couldn't even go around wearing them broken anyway. They're in storage in another state. That unit ...finding them...ugh. It's really packed to capacity.

Have had to just deal w/ wearing the expired contacts. I think the solution I use has helped save me and preserve the contacts for longer, thankfully.


----------



## Vip3r

One customer I delivered to acted strange. It took him forever to come to the door. Then when I asked if he was the person on the delivery he said "Yeah sure" and took the food. I triple checked that I got the apartment number right which I did. :stu I definitely got the vibe that it was not his food.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> One customer I delivered to acted strange. It took him forever to come to the door. Then when I asked if he was the person on the delivery he said "Yeah sure" and took the food. I triple checked that I got the apartment number right which I did. :stu I definitely got the vibe that it was not his food.


Oh no!!! Person might've accidentally typed in the wrong apartment number. I've done with my own address just typing fast. I ran across the street when they showed up to explain lol. It's not your fault though. Definitely sounds shady.


----------



## Barakiel

Would my past moderator experience on here be worth putting on a resume under volunteer work? Right now I'm working on an application for AmeriCorps, and I feel like that might be a _little_ different than if I were trying to apply for a retail job or something.

Assuming this isn't necessarily a horrible idea, I'd imagine it's possible they would want to contact an administrator to confirm this. I can only hope they would be able to do that without learning my username on here. :um


----------



## Excaliber

I really don't like going there but I'm forced too drop off parts, not only does it smell really bad because of the cats but I have to walk carefully past mountains of stacked papers, tools and sharp pointy objects that I fear are going to fall on me one day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to shine two bins full of pumpkins at work today. It was sorta fun but I just wanted to get it done. I guess it gave me a little bit of a workout, though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

He was having heart issues when he was singing this song, but gave it his all, legend -






:crying:


----------



## blue2

/\ ..Nice, any of the king is good....I personally prefer "American trilogy" from the fat elvis stage :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

blue2 said:


> /\ ..Nice, any of the king is good....I personally prefer "American trilogy" from the fat elvis stage :yes


His voice, singing live on through his daughter -






Just seeing them singing together is like wow, as can see she has her fathers voice in a lot of ways.

Just sad that they couldn't sing like this on stage. :crying:


----------



## komorikun

Excaliber said:


> I really don't like going *there *but I'm forced too drop off parts, not only does it smell really bad because of the cats but I have to walk carefully past mountains of stacked papers, tools and sharp pointy objects that I fear are going to fall on me one day.


Going where?


----------



## Excaliber

komorikun said:


> Going where?


One of our customers places I have to stop by at for work, he's what I'd consider a hoarder.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> It's pretty weird when people add you on Facebook and you don't even know who they are. With my memory being the way it is it's very disconcerting - I'm not sure if I'm supposed to know them or not.


 How about when some unknown person with no content or activity visible quotes you on Youtube but doesn't say anything? Had that happen a couple of times. Also had a random person friend me on Youtube. Considering I don't post videos and rarely comment on anything, that was odd.


----------



## harrison

WillYouStopDave said:


> How about when some unknown person with no content or activity visible quotes you on Youtube but doesn't say anything? Had that happen a couple of times. Also had a random person friend me on Youtube. Considering I don't post videos and rarely comment on anything, that was odd.


That is odd but tbh I didn't even know people could friend you on Youtube.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> That is odd but tbh I didn't even know people could friend you on Youtube.


 That's not what they call it (I don't think). I think they call it "following" or something (which is even creepier, LOL). So I got a message that said something like "There is now one person following you". I was like "What? Why?" :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

i've fallen into a rabbithole and I am digging further down.


----------



## unemployment simulator

WillYouStopDave said:


> How about when some unknown person with no content or activity visible quotes you on Youtube but doesn't say anything? Had that happen a couple of times. Also had a random person friend me on Youtube. Considering I don't post videos and rarely comment on anything, that was odd.


I think it's some type of bot system? I got likes and follows on soundcloud from random accounts (they all seemed to be attractive women curiously) when I simply posted test recordings. they were not even songs or works in progress, I set up a separate account as I was trying test different methods for recording a sound as an experiment to give examples to another person online in the context of part of a conversation related to specific recording techniques. and I then got likes from these accounts, which was odd to me. funnily enough the likes often get removed as do the accounts weeks or months later. I also got what I suspect is bots liking an upload to youtube, they left a generic comment and then when I checked a while later they had removed the comments. almost like it never happened. the whole thing had me questioning my sanity lol.


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol


Tru that. I'm as nutty, weird as a nut bar.  :lol


----------



## tea111red

Normal today = weird in the past
Weird today = normal in the past

(when it comes to a lot of things)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Weird all time (me). :grin2:


----------



## Blue Dino

This keeps popping up as the next video, for a few days straight now when I am watching gfycat.


----------



## Vip3r

Last night was pretty crazy. Some drugged up guy tried to open my door at an intersection. Luckily, it was locked. 
One customer ordered pizza, and he was right beside the shop. I literally just pulled up a couple hundred feet and handed it to him.
Another customer only ordered french fries from Mcdonalds, lol. Then some girl promised me a tip for waiting for her to show up, but of course she lied and didn't tip me. :roll


----------



## andy1984

random thought of the day is most recent post in half of the forums. people must be thinking at random a lot today.

what is the difference between a shawarma and a souvlaki? idk


----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


> lol


Big hat, no cattle!


----------



## scintilla

New Doctor Who tonight!


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


>


Wow. That big roll lasted 12-13 days. Only just changed it out today.


----------



## Vip3r

I went to use the bathroom at Mcdonalds. When I opened the door there was a big fire in there. :O
I guess another guy saw who set the fire. I am glad I didn't. I didn't really feel like waiting around for cops and answering questions.


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> I went to use the bathroom at Mcdonalds. When I opened the door there was a big fire in there. :O
> I guess another guy saw who set the fire. I am glad I didn't. I didn't really feel like waiting around for cops and answering questions.


Oh wow!! What the heck people. Good thing someone else saw and you weren't implicated. I am often anxious of getting caught up in something I didn't do lol :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh wow!! What the heck people. Good thing someone else saw and you weren't implicated. I am often anxious of getting caught up in something I didn't do lol :squeeze


Yeah, the thought of getting accused for something I didn't do did cross my mind slightly too. :afr I am a bit paranoid about that kind of thing. :lol I think I am just going to stay away from Mcdonalds orders, seems like something bad always happens.


----------



## komorikun

Vip3r said:


> Yeah, the thought of getting accused for something I didn't do did cross my mind slightly too. :afr I am a bit paranoid about that kind of thing. :lol I think I am just going to stay away from Mcdonalds orders, seems like something bad always happens.


Was it on purpose or someone was smoking in the bathroom and threw the cigarette in the trash can with all the paper towels?

McDonald's patrons are probably not the most classy people around, to say the least. Kind of doubt they'd tip well.


----------



## Vip3r

komorikun said:


> Was it on purpose or someone was smoking in the bathroom and threw the cigarette in the trash can with all the paper towels?
> 
> McDonald's patrons are probably not the most classy people around, to say the least. Kind of doubt they'd tip well.


Pretty sure it was on purpose cause it was in middle of the floor in a closed stall.

Unfortunately, almost no one tips well, but I don't think I will lose out any by skipping Mcd orders. A lot of times they take too long to make the order. Most other food places already have it ready when you arrive.


----------



## mt moyt

Guinea pigs are like an evolved hamster. they look similar, just bigger.

even though i think guinea pigs are really nice, i wouldnt get one because they are too shy and wouldn't like to travel. Just like a hamster. Rats would be better, since they are more curious and less prone to being frightened


----------



## Blue Dino

Vip3r said:


> I went to use the bathroom at Mcdonalds. When I opened the door there was a big fire in there. :O
> I guess another guy saw who set the fire. I am glad I didn't. I didn't really feel like waiting around for cops and answering questions.


Saw the same thing happened at a nearby Starbucks before, since just about anyone can walk in and use their restrooms. I also walked in once to a possible transient woman giving herself a sponge bath with the toilet bowl water. She didn't even bother to lock the door nor answered when I knocked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Saw the same thing happened at a nearby Starbucks before, since just about anyone can walk in and use their restrooms. I also walked in once to a possible transient woman giving herself a sponge bath with the toilet bowl water. She didn't even bother to lock the door nor answered when I knocked.


 Why would she use toilet water when she could just get some from the sink?


----------



## scooby

I'm lost with this 4th one.


----------



## Barakiel

I signed up for AmeriCorps a few days ago naively thinking there'd be some opportunities for me. There's only a handful of jobs related to helping people with opioid addiction, all full-time too. Guess I'll remain unemployed for the foreseeable future..


----------



## tea111red

I like how in kindergarten I drew my mom sleeping in a bed when I was asked to draw a picture of her engaging in one of her hobbies.


----------



## tea111red

lol @ all the times people called me the wrong name and I just went w/ it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I like how in kindergarten I drew my mom sleeping in a bed when I was asked to draw a picture of her engaging in one of her hobbies.


:O


----------



## gever570

I took modafinil (a stimulant) instead of Memantine (used for anxiety). They look very similar! I actually fell asleep unusually quickly at night. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> :O


Haha. You are shocked?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Haha. You are shocked?


Imagining what your drawing looked like. Stick figure or other. :O


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Imagining what your drawing looked like. Stick figure or other. :O


I forget how she looked. I mostly just see a bed taking up the entire page in my mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> I like how in kindergarten I drew my mom sleeping in a bed when I was asked to draw a picture of her engaging in one of her hobbies.


 :lol

That's hilarious but you musta been a smart kid. At that age I don't think I'd have understood what a hobby was. I was kinda slow (still am).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I forget how she looked. I mostly just see a bed taking up the entire page in my mind.


Stick figure with box underneath with zzzzzzz coming from head of stick figure. Then the word "mom" or "mum" underneath the box. :O


----------



## Deaf Mute

Omg, I'm #5 I do this to mum a lot lmfao but sometimes she catches me by surprise in public transport and we have to sit together :roll :haha

A few times it has happened with this person I used to be friendly with who repulses me now kind of... Was finishing this event with a lot of people and then he purposely waited in his car for me and I was thinking like "fukfkcfkuckfukckfukc plz don't stop gowai" and then I'm like super rushing to get across street and his car pops up at the lights. I purposely go opposite direction to other station and he opens his window like _"Hey, where you going? That doesn't go your way" _*and makes a U-turn to drive ALL the way back around to me*... at that point I was soooo pissed off like _"djfkhgsdafkjhsdgfkahjsdfasdh CAN U GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow you think im stoopid, i was waiting for u to leave bud so u wouldnt have the chance to satiate yourself by 'helping me' get home"_. He knew I liked to be alone but still thought I was clueless and stupid with bus fares which pissed me off more lmao. Yah you have to be the unwanted 'hero' who helps pitiful fools like me huh bud. :0

Actually because of all that, #4 happened when he kept bugging me after he drove back around. I never yell at anyone but I exploded and was like *"I JUST WANT TO BE ALONE CAN YOU DJHFHF EBLREGEG"* and then I think he was shocked because he's never heard me raise my voice and like just paused there for a long time while I was crossing :lol. Then my whole bus ride home was ruined because I simultaneously felt gross for losing my composure and feeling infected, but relaxed for getting away :b.

This was the 2nd time it happened too, 1st time I resisted a lot but ended up getting a lift to not be rude since I was walking home and he literally slowed his car down to the same pace and there was other people around and it was awks to stall. :s

I felt bad because I probably hurt his feelings but these weren't the only offences and we weren't really on speaking terms anymore when he started the 'trying to get me into his car-technique'. :blank Was a pretty one-sided friendship kind of too... I understood him but he never understood me, so he'd dump all his excess on me but I could never go to him because he was so judgmental when he'd done so much crap ironically. Like I'd show one imperfection and then he'd be over the moon judging me and feeling superior and all that. .______.

Glad that's over now and I can finally be alone, need to pick more carefully who I open up a bit to, let alone at all... '-'


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Deaf Mute said:


>


Wow, that video is extremely accurate. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Welp mom almost home.


----------



## scooby

Wish I could shazam songs from my dreams. While my dream sucked, the song in it was a banger.


----------



## Suchness

scooby said:


> Wish I could shazam songs from my dreams. While my dream sucked, the song in it was a banger.


Ive had that once or twice, the music was awesome. Makes you wonder how cool it would be if you could unleash your imagination like that in waking life.


----------



## scooby

Suchness said:


> Ive had that once or twice, the music was awesome. Makes you wonder how cool it would be if you could unleash your imagination like that in waking life.


Generally I'm not imaginative enough to spice up my ordinary life. I think it was more like a soundtrack to an event, like video games or movies with well timed songs. Oh like the movie Baby Driver, he does that.


----------



## scooby

When your crazy-in-love isn't a fun or romantic type of crazy, just the mind destroying void type.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just realized that when you smell something that smells really bad, the air that goes up your nose goes right over the back of your tongue as well so you're actually smelling AND tasting whatever it is that smells bad.

So if you smell a bad fart or something, you're basically tasting it too. Isn't that nice?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just realized that when you smell something that smells really bad, the air that goes up your nose goes right over the back of your tongue as well so you're actually smelling AND tasting whatever it is that smells bad.
> 
> So if you smell a bad fart or something, you're basically tasting it too. Isn't that nice?


You just figured that out? :nerd: Must have been a pretty bad fart.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> You just figured that out?


 Well, not really. Just....I'd never really thought about it in that way before. I read something where someone said that something tasted like a fart and someone else asked them how they know what a fart tastes like. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought some pepper spray for when I walk to work cause you never know. It even came in a cute, pink pouch. 

My dumbass self tried to spray it in the air so I can be prepared just in case and I sprayed it the wrong way. It got on my hand and burned really bad for an hour. Well, mistakes happen.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I bought some pepper spray for when I walk to work cause you never know. It even came in a cute, pink pouch.
> 
> My dumbass self tried to spray it in the air so I can be prepared just in case and I sprayed it the wrong way. It got on my hand and burned really bad for an hour. Well, mistakes happen.


At least you know it works. :grin2:


----------



## firestar

Just learned that male cats are more likely to be left-pawed and female cats are more likely to be right-pawed. Tested it with my (male) cat, who can shake on command, and it's true.


----------



## PandaBearx

I wonder if the sims 4 seasons is any good...seems fairly interesting, but not amazing enough where I'd want to pay full price for it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> At least you know it works. :grin2:


Lol Yea. :laugh: It'll come in handy.


----------



## SuperSky

Sometimes I think I've lost all ability to feel anything for others. Sometimes the desperate confessions of struggling people even strike me as momentarily humorous. But I think I'm just burnt out and embittered from years of online interactions.


----------



## harrison

That's just terrible - Greta Scacchi's on this show and she's gotten so old. She used to be gorgeous!

(I just found out she's a year younger than me - that's even worse.)


----------



## Chevy396

I've grown an inch in the last year. How is this possible you ask? Posture!


----------



## Chevy396

If I can never prove it, then neither can they.


----------



## Chevy396

My family is so uptight it's a wonder they can even poop.


----------



## Chevy396

Thank you, Grandpa for this house that I get to live in. My Dad never worked for anything in his life other than preaching to everyone for free while I went without a lot of things. But you built your own ranch with your bare hands, knowing who would really get to benefit from the land in the future. You converted pure determination into a million dollar business. I am proud to be your Grandson.


----------



## harrison

My wife recently decided to join Facebook. While I was talking to her on the phone last night she was actually scrolling through all the crap on my page checking it out.

I don't even remember posting some of that stuff. And Jesus I'm glad I got rid of some of those photos.


----------



## Blue Dino

Something is screaming outside. Sounds like cats, possums or raccoons fighting.



harrison said:


> My wife recently decided to join Facebook. While I was talking to her on the phone last night she was actually scrolling through all the crap on my page checking it out.
> 
> I don't even remember posting some of that stuff. And Jesus I'm glad I got rid of some of those photos.


I went through the same thing when my mom and my aunts decided to first joined. Fortunately I haven't had much to post on my facebook for a while now. :lol


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> I went through the same thing when my mom and my aunts decided to first joined. Fortunately I haven't had much to post on my facebook for a while now. :lol


Yeah, it's a bit of a worry isn't it? My wife only really wanted to join because the doggy-daycare place our dog goes to has their own Facebook page - so it makes it easier for her to see the photos and check up on him.

I doubt she'll be checking on him as much as she checks up on me though. Luckily I don't post on there much - she's a bit of a stalker.


----------



## Barakiel

If you’re going to embed more than one Youtube video in your post, you should at least hide them using the spoiler tags. So many of these music threads are basically inaccessible for me on my phone, and I’m not sure if my poor laptop can handle them much better.


----------



## scooby

Rains, pours.


----------



## Barakiel

I had a relatively productive day. The odd thing is that it feels like I’ve interacted with someone on here today, when I’ve really just made a post or two. :um Back when I had a friend group with an active IM room, sometimes I’d think about recent conversations we had and it felt like I had actually talked with them even tho I was only fantasizing in the shower or something. A little sad perhaps, but it doesn’t bother me too much.


----------



## tea111red

Yeah....

Admittedly, the music at church is one thing I'd struggle to tolerate if I went. I find a lot of the singers and musical arrangements grating.


----------



## tea111red

lol

I'd start laughing if I went to whatever church she attends. Over the top.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Something is screaming outside. Sounds like cats, possums or raccoons fighting.


 :lol


----------



## blue2

tea111red said:


> lol
> 
> I'd start laughing if I went to whatever church she attends. Over the top.


 And that laughter would be the holy spirit entering your soul. &#128123; &#128525;


----------



## komorikun

I like how in this mini-documentary they don't say excrement, feces, or manure. They say sh*t.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That is more than I ever wanted to know about pig ****.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol
> 
> I'd start laughing if I went to whatever church she attends. Over the top.


Goody, good, gooooooood. Sounds good to me. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I like how in this mini-documentary they don't say excrement, feces, or manure. They say sh*t.


Reminds me of Barter Town (underworld of Barter Town) in Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome movie.


----------



## Vip3r

I liked this shirt when I bought it, but now that I am wearing it I think it looks awful.


----------



## firestar

Kitty licks my face to wake me up. He does this nearly every day, usually around 4:30-4:45 a.m. (my alarm goes off at 5). 

It occurred to me today that every time I'm fending off another licking attack, I've been in the middle of an anxiety dream. It's never a pleasant dream.

The dream last night was about a movie I was planning to go to today. It wasn't about watching the movie - it was about having trouble getting out of the parking lot! I hate my subconscious.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@firestar

Probably grooming you. Théy follow a routine sometimes (explains the time period).

In addition, I know cats can sense somethings wrong. Just watching this is one example of that behaviour -






Note how the cat checks the hair, face.


----------



## firestar

@ANX1 It probably is a grooming thing. He does it regularly when I'm awake as a sign of affection (he meows when he wants attention, so it's not that).

I think he gets lonely during the night. I know he doesn't sleep the entire night through. Although maybe he does think something is wrong since I'm not moving for such a long time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@firestar

Thinking about that for a bit. Can't remember Miss Persian licking like that, maybe hand only. Likes to nip when don't cuddle her.


----------



## Fun Spirit

This will be the first night in weeks of me going to bed early. My sleeping pattern been off. It is 9:00pm now. Hopefully I don't be wide awake while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## firestar

@ANX1 Haha, sounds like she knows how to get what she wants 

He licked me the second I met him, so it's a habit he's always had. He was born on the streets and probably separated from his mom quite young, so I think it's related to that. He acts like one of those kittens in those cute videos you post, particularly when he snuggles up to me and kneads me in the early morning. I think he forgets that I'm not a cat :b


----------



## CNikki

It's been said that to this day she's still 'gonna feed the babies'. :lol


----------



## CNikki

firestar said:


> Kitty licks my face to wake me up. He does this nearly every day, usually around 4:30-4:45 a.m. (my alarm goes off at 5).
> 
> It occurred to me today that every time I'm fending off another licking attack, I've been in the middle of an anxiety dream. It's never a pleasant dream.
> 
> The dream last night was about a movie I was planning to go to today. It wasn't about watching the movie - it was about having trouble getting out of the parking lot! I hate my subconscious.


My cat is a pain in the arse as well. Lately in the middle of the night she would be by the door meowing like there's no tomorrow until I open it. Get back on my bed and next thing known she's just walking around on me and lays down despite having the rest of the bed to lay on. I love her, don't get me wrong. Not everyday you have a cat that may very well be a dog reincarnate (sarcasm). But I have to get up in the morning...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

firestar said:


> @*ANX1* Haha, sounds like she knows how to get what she wants
> 
> He licked me the second I met him, so it's a habit he's always had. He was born on the streets and probably separated from his mom quite young, so I think it's related to that. He acts like one of those kittens in those cute videos you post, particularly when he snuggles up to me and kneads me in the early morning. I think he forgets that I'm not a cat :b


She does. When it's play time, you can't catch me human. :b

They often think a human is one of the pack if meoow at them in the right way. Different meoows meaning different things from mating to I want something. Cats are more rub things to mark territory, then go back and smell mark. They repeat that most days (could be what his licking is about). They don't like confrontation.


----------



## Kanarko

The room of one of the people I have to live with is just across the wall, the soundproof of this building is the worst. Well, it is 3AM at night and that person won't stop talking on their phone and of course I hear absolutely everything. Usually this kind of thing wakes me up, but today I was not asleep and wanted to play a game using headphones - I could hear this annoying sound which distracts me from the mentioned game and pisses off because I am stuck listening to that stupid chat.

That person does not understand nice requests, so I went and banged on the door so they'd shut up or at least go into another room (which there are 3). They ignored, banged louder and the next thing I hear is another person who compains that I woke them up. 
Of course, it's extremely difficult to piece things together and understand that I am not banging on people's doors "for memes" and that I am the one who was waken up, too. But this isn't novelty and I know that my feelings don't matter to these people. I'm such an idiot to agree to come here and be stuck.

2-3 years left... 2-3 years of this every day struggle, living like a rat.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went from completely calm to insane gusting winds outside. I could hear some very huge branches falling down.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Farm animals like cows and sheep must have very boring lives. All they do is stand there and eat grass all day because they have nothing else to do. I wonder if they would like TV if there was one for them to watch.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> Farm animals like cows and sheep must have very boring lives. All they do is stand there and eat grass all day because they have nothing else to do. I wonder if they would like TV if there was one for them to watch.


 I don't know. Cows are definitely not as smart as dogs and even dogs barely react to TV most of the time.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to get this hair cut.


----------



## Barakiel

Hopefully I'll be getting one of those bidets that attach to the toilet soon.

I feel a bit weird for this, but I don't like wipes of any kind and prefer to wash whenever possible. I'll blow my nose into the sink with the water running whenever I'm congested. That can't be anymore weird or unsanitary than keeping a dirty tissue in your pocket, right? (I have family members who do that and it always grossed me out as a kid). My parents used to carry around liquid hand sanitizer, but because that bothers their skin they switched to keeping sanitizing wipes on hand instead. That's understandable, but it annoys me having to use one when we're out in the car and having to throw it in the cup holder to be thrown away later.

Ditto for toilet paper. I'll still use to it dry off once I get the bidet, but hopefully I'll be using a lot less than I do otherwise. Basically I think wiping is gross compared to washing and I also hate the way people crudely reference it in speech (like when people say "I'm not going to wipe your *** for you" or something).

My understanding is that in places like Italy bidets are a standard feature of any respectable restroom. Clean water isn't a scarce precious resource throughout most of the US, so why can't they be standard here? They're multi-use and would be good for people who deal with menstruation, among other things.


----------



## firestar

CNikki said:


> My cat is a pain in the arse as well. Lately in the middle of the night she would be by the door meowing like there's no tomorrow until I open it. Get back on my bed and next thing known she's just walking around on me and lays down despite having the rest of the bed to lay on. I love her, don't get me wrong. Not everyday you have a cat that may very well be a dog reincarnate (sarcasm). But I have to get up in the morning...


Yeah, I love my cat more than anything but sleep is important. I gave up trying to keep the door closed at night. He kept meowing at really odd hours and wouldn't give up until I got up to open the door. I can fall back asleep after being licked, but it's much harder once I've gotten up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My ulcer feels a tiny bit better today. I'll just keep swishing salt and water in my mouth like three times a day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Her hubby is one lucky man to have her as his wife and to hear a beautiful love song like that (supposedly wasn't released, but I think have heard it somewhere before) -






Beautiful song Susanna. :crying:


----------



## komorikun

Barakiel said:


> Hopefully I'll be getting one of those bidets that attach to the toilet soon.
> 
> I feel a bit weird for this, but I don't like wipes of any kind and prefer to wash whenever possible.* I'll blow my nose into the sink with the water running whenever I'm conges*ted. That can't be anymore weird or unsanitary than keeping a dirty tissue in your pocket, right? (I have family members who do that and it always grossed me out as a kid). My parents used to carry around liquid hand sanitizer, but because that bothers their skin they switched to keeping sanitizing wipes on hand instead. That's understandable, but it annoys me having to use one when we're out in the car and having to throw it in the cup holder to be thrown away later.
> 
> Ditto for toilet paper. I'll still use to it dry off once I get the bidet, but hopefully I'll be using a lot less than I do otherwise. Basically I think wiping is gross compared to washing and I also hate the way people crudely reference it in speech (like when people say "I'm not going to wipe your *** for you" or something).
> 
> My understanding is that in places like Italy bidets are a standard feature of any respectable restroom. Clean water isn't a scarce precious resource throughout most of the US, so why can't they be standard here? They're multi-use and would be good for people who deal with menstruation, among other things.


I've had Korean roommates (different apartments) who did that. I could also hear them blowing their nose loudly while they were showering. I was quite thoroughly grossed out by it. Also right after I moved to NYC (within a week), I got a cold from the Korean girl I was living with. So I'm guessing it's not terribly sanitary. Japanese people don't do that.

But yeah, the bidet thing is a good idea. Especially the Japanese style washlet. Washlets are way better than regular bidets. Almost all Japanese homes have a washlet. I've seen chunks of things in bidets and the aim is very bad. Get water all over the place.


----------



## komorikun

Silent Memory said:


> Farm animals like cows and sheep must have very boring lives. All they do is stand there and eat grass all day because they have nothing else to do. I wonder if they would like TV if there was one for them to watch.


Cows don't live very long, so I don't think they have time to get bored. Dairy cows are slaughtered at around 5 years old and beef cattle at less than 2 years.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hey.

Stop that.

That's mean.

You're not recording me, are you?


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> Cows don't live very long, so I don't think they have time to get bored. Dairy cows are slaughtered at around 5 years old and beef cattle at less than 2 years.


 The only difference here is that beef cows usually do live a fairly long time as long as they keep producing a beef calf to sell every year, one of the cows I look after is nearly 17 years old shes had about 10 or 12 calves in her life but hasn't had one in 2 years now, in more intensive setups though she would be culled at around 12 years old and cows do like radio and music &#128513;


----------



## Kanarko

****ing hell.

The lamp in my bedroom is not working properly. One of the light bulbs turns off without any reason, initially I had 3 light bulbs installed but removed the one that was blinking. It was fine for a week, now the 2nd light bulb turns off without any reason. I want to smash this whole lamp to pieces.

I tried turning them to find the "good spot" - nope, still turns off. This stupid house-owner can't even install a lamp properly, what a ****ing idiot.

Yaaaay, 2-3 years with blinking light that makes me pissed EVERY TWO MINUTES.
Add an extremely loud A/C that turns on every 15-20 minutes and makes that annoying machine sound for 10-15 minutes, add the extremely thin walls so I can hear them doing literally anything and add an extremely stupid temperature (because, of course, we're too ****ing hot to not use conditioner when it's the middle of October).


----------



## Kanarko

Kill me. KILL, PLEASE


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Only if you kill me first


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, hell. Youtube just went down hard. Wonder what the hell happened. I don't remember this happening before. Not this bad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, hell. Youtube just went down hard. Wonder what the hell happened. I don't remember this happening before. Not this bad.


Yea, I don't remember it being this bad either. Lol


----------



## Chevy396

I wish the whole Conners family would die already.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, I don't remember it being this bad either. Lol


 I had to actually look it up on the internet to make sure it was real and not something on my end. Sure enough it's down for pretty much everyone. Crazy.


----------



## Ape in space

Youtube is down. Monkeys are working on it. I'm going apes**t. Me throw coconuts and destroy house.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had to actually look it up on the internet to make sure it was real and not something on my end. Sure enough it's down for pretty much everyone. Crazy.


It is crazy. I've had that happen on YouTube like 3 or 4 times that I know of and it lasted like 20 minutes at most. But it's been like an hour now. :O Not that an hour is that long but for YouTube to be down this long is unheard of for me.

Maybe that man at the cafeteria where I work predicted this happening when he said he doesn't know what we're going to do without our phones. Maybe YouTube is the start. :lol I'm really just joking obviously. :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You'd think they'd have so much redundancy this couldn't possibly happen. Very odd.


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It is crazy. I've had that happen on YouTube like 3 or 4 times that I know of and it lasted like 20 minutes at most. But it's been like an hour now. :O Not that an hour is that long but for YouTube to be down this long is unheard of for me.
> 
> Maybe that man at the cafeteria where I work predicted this happening when he said he doesn't know what we're going to do without our phones. Maybe YouTube is the start.  I'm really just joking obviously. :b


The war of the machines has begun, as predicted. I have an old book that proves it. Give me money!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> The war of the machines has begun, as predicted. I have an old book that proves it. Give me money!


Oh no. :O Time for me to build my strength up for the apocalypse. :bat


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Panic, lets hide our heads in the sand and it will go away.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

YouTube is back in business. :smile2:


----------



## unemployment simulator

currently holding the laptop screen to stop it from flapping about, i'm probably gonna have to gaffa tape it up. this thing is falling to bits but i can't afford to replace it./


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Interesting that Google still isn't talking about what caused it. Not as far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## Ekardy

“Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.”
Give me a Humphrey Bogart any day.
My old school soul can’t take some current male trends.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> YouTube is back in business. :smile2:


So, they were out of business? :O :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This is from a man born in 1842 and a Civil War Veteran (his last song) -






Wow, not something you hear everyday. :O

Major respect to Lauren Higbie, Civil War Veteran. Good job mate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ANX1 said:


> So, they were out of business? :O :b


 They were down for the count. That's for sure.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> So, they were out of business? :O :b


:laugh: lol No. I was joking.


----------



## scintilla

A friend of mine is going in to get a tattoo soon and I mentioned that I've been thinking about getting another one for some time now. She suggested we go together. Am seriously considering it tbh.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

WillYouStopDave said:


> They were down for the count. That's for sure.







:O



PurplePeopleEater said:


> :laugh: lol No. I was joking.


So, they were faking being out of business? :sus

Sounds like monkey business since they get monkeys to repair everything. :b

Next there probably will be Gremlins repairing everything -






:O


----------



## Ekardy

@ANX1 No, I think the gremlins work for the cable companies. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

scintilla said:


> A friend of mine is going in to get a tattoo soon and I mentioned that I've been thinking about getting another one for some time now. She suggested we go together. Am seriously considering it tbh.


Now one wonders what the first tattoo was. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> @*ANX1* No, I think the gremlins work for the cable companies. :lol


I knew something was fishy with those cable guys -






:b


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> I knew something was fishy with those cable guys -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


All I could think of was this emoji :haha .

Poor emoji, his poor legs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> All I could think of was this emoji :haha .
> 
> Poor emoji, his poor legs.


:lol

Funny, as I made a 3D character that looks similar to that Emoji years ago. :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 Haha, those darn gremlins.  They'd probably make YouTube crash for good. xD

I sent my mother her B-Day card.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* Haha, those darn gremlins.  They'd probably make YouTube crash for good. xD


Or go tooo fast. :b :lol



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I sent my mother her B-Day card.


That is awesome. Hope she likes it.


----------



## scintilla

ANX1 said:


> Now one wonders what the first tattoo was. :O












:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

scintilla said:


> :b


A Secret Squirrel secret even.  :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Or go tooo fast. :b :lol
> 
> That is awesome. Hope she likes it.


Or that, too. 

Thanks.  Her B-Day is on the 19th. But I wanted to send it early instead of late. I didn't think to write anything inside of the card, though. xD I just now thought of that. Guess cause all I was thinking about was getting the stamp for my card and mailing it that I forgot. Haha. It's no big deal.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@PurplePeopleEater

:b

You're welcome. 

Always could sent a emäil or text with the content of card (e-card) and say you wanted to do something different (card by old school mail, words by email or text). :b


----------



## komorikun

So many nuts. Nuts galore.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

crusty curry nuts.


----------



## tea111red

Days of our lives sucks now.


----------



## tea111red

I just looked at the comments on that Days of our Lives video and saw millenniumman75 commented on it. :haha


Alright, bye.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Nuts flying overhead. :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I can't stop listening to Mike Shinoda's Post Traumatic album. 

I can't.


----------



## Kevin001

Chinese it is


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wow, so much like the original song. :O


----------



## Kanarko

ANX1 said:


> Wow, so much like the original song. :O


My hentai-side wants to say "I love her shirt..."
No, I really-really love her shirt... I can see the essence of her heart.

mellorin <3 <3 <3
*swirls around*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kanarko said:


> My hentai-side wants to say "I love her shirt..."
> No, I really-really love her shirt... I can see the essence of her heart.
> 
> mellorin <3 <3 <3
> *swirls around*


:O


----------



## Kanarko

anx1 said:


>


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kanarko said:


> <3 <3 <3


:O


----------



## blue2

I'm so used to beating myself up or getting beat up by life, I don't know what to do if neither of those things are happening, my whole adult life revolves around getting beat up either internally or externally, I took a timeout and realised this, I need to be kinder to myself, I'm so forgiving and understanding of other's human weakness but not my own 😅


----------



## Kanarko

ANX1 said:


> :O


Send more, he-he


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kanarko said:


> Send more, he-he


:O :O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I got a raise at my store. My pay has gone up last week and this week. No one said anything to me about it. If it goes down next week and I'm working the same amount of hours, I'm going to tell them about it. Hopefully, I got one.


----------



## Nekobasu

i just shot a squirrel in my backyard, skinned and gutted it, and put it in a pot with onions, potatoes, celery, carrots, and chicken broth. about to throw some dumplings from scratch in there too. anyone wanna come over for dinner?


----------



## blue2

If ever you're feeling lonely or alone, dim the lights and put on a horror movie after a while you won't feel so alone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> If ever you're feeling lonely or alone, dim the lights and put on a horror movie after a while you won't feel so alone.


:lol


----------



## komorikun

Look what I ran into on the way home from the supermarket last night.


* *






This is on a medium/large street. There were 3 of them, all lined up in a row, staring at me. They even stood up for a while. It was so cute. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a pic of all 3.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Look what I ran into on the way home from the supermarket last night.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a medium/large street. There were 3 of them, all lined up in a row, staring at me. They even stood up for a while. It was so cute. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a pic of all 3.


That is so cool. Not something seen everyday.


----------



## firestar

I made my cat into a gif (based on how I was feeling yesterday)


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Look what I ran into on the way home from the supermarket last night.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a medium/large street. There were 3 of them, all lined up in a row, staring at me. They even stood up for a while. It was so cute. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a pic of all 3.


Haha, were you the one who was going to feed them?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

firestar said:


> I made my cat into a gif (based on how I was feeling yesterday)


That's cute, lol.


----------



## firestar

twytarn said:


> That's cute, lol.


Thanks


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I made my cat into a gif (based on how I was feeling yesterday)


That's pretty good. I've never made a gif before. Has your cat been successful with opening doors yet?


----------



## catcharay

firestar said:


> I made my cat into a gif (based on how I was feeling yesterday)


Hahaha that's cool. I might want a cat again.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

firestar said:


> I made my cat into a gif (based on how I was feeling yesterday)


That is cool.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> That's pretty good. I've never made a gif before. Has your cat been successful with opening doors yet?


Nope. But that doesn't stop him from trying 

It's actually easier than I thought to make a gif. I converted a Live Photo to a gif by adjusting a setting and then downloaded an app to add the text.



catcharay said:


> Hahaha that's cool. I might want a cat again.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Cats are awesome!



ANX1 said:


> That is cool.


Thank you


----------



## Barakiel

This hit a little too close to home today ;-;


----------



## Meisha12

How comes word games or non-conversational threads are the most popular things on this site?


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Nope. But that doesn't stop him from trying
> 
> It's actually easier than I thought to make a gif. I converted a Live Photo to a gif by adjusting a setting and then downloaded an app to add the text.


Once you move into a place with lever type door knobs you won't be able to keep him in or out of a room.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

firestar said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## Meisha12

I might be an extrovert with social anxiety.


----------



## komorikun

Chevy396 said:


> Haha, were you the one who was going to feed them?


Nah, I think the raccoons were dining on that apartment's garbage. I only feed cats and crows.

That reminds me of Grey Gardens.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Forgot about this all female rock band in the 80's -
















Guitar solo. :yes

R.I.P Jan. :crying:


----------



## Ms kim

blue2 said:


> I'm so used to beating myself up or getting beat up by life, I don't know what to do if neither of those things are happening, my whole adult life revolves around getting beat up either internally or externally, I took a timeout and realised this, I need to be kinder to myself, I'm so forgiving and understanding of other's human weakness but not my own &#128517;


This is an excellent point that you're making here.

It's not a timeout that you should take, you should make it your aim everyday not to beat yourself up.

I'm trying very hard to let go of unrealistic expectations and just this idea of perfectionism. Because only God is perfect.


----------



## Ekardy

Yea, staying broken is better.


----------



## funnynihilist

Haha I remember that, what a creepy movie that is.



komorikun said:


> Nah, I think the raccoons were dining on that apartment's garbage. I only feed cats and crows.
> 
> That reminds me of Grey Gardens.


----------



## harrison

Meisha12 said:


> How comes word games or non-conversational threads are the most popular things on this site?


Probably because people don't have to communicate with each other and they aren't forced to say anything personal about themselves.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Yea, staying broken is better.


:hug

What they said -


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> :hug
> 
> What they said -


:squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> :squeeze


Most of us can relate. What you'll find out is do a lot of -


----------



## Meisha12

How come people on Tatooine, Hoth, Naboo, Alderaan, Dagobah, Coruscant, Naboo and Bespin all speak English, lol?


----------



## Nekobasu

Meisha12 said:


> How come people on Tatooine, Hoth, Naboo, Alderaan, Dagobah, Coruscant, Naboo and Bespin all speak English, lol?


you said Naboo twice lol


----------



## Suchness

Naboooooooo


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Naboooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ANX1 said:


> Most of us can relate. What you'll find out is do a lot of -


 I have to admit he was one pretty dude.


----------



## Meisha12

Nekobasu said:


> you said Naboo twice lol


That's because I was playing Battle for Naboo earlier, lol.


----------



## Nekobasu

Meisha12 said:


> That's because I was playing Battle for Naboo earlier, lol.


Battle for Naboo? is that on Nintendo 64?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have to admit he was one pretty dude.


Had all the women in the yard me thinks. :yes


----------



## IcedOver

I was on a different bus than my regular, going through a college area. A black dude got on carrying a large bongo and sat in the very back; I was a few seats up. He proceeded to play that bongo while chanting in some other language (if it was even words). It was very loud, and in that confined space, the bass hurt my ears and I'm sure others' too; I'm still feeling the effects hours later. You are not allowed to play radios without phones on the bus; drivers yell back about that. Yet in the 10-15 minutes I rode with this jackhole giving an unsolicited concert, not one person told him to stop, not even the black driver. The bus was mostly full too, and several people looked back in concern. I was very close to turning around and asking him to clip it, or telling the driver, but I regrettably didn't.

Why did no one say a thing? Of course it's the racial aspect. People are so scared of saying anything when it comes to bad behavior by blacks because they could be filmed and put on the daily news. Never mind if the black person is totally in the wrong; because you pointed it out, you're in the wrong. It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I bought some wheat bread and lettuce to make a ham sandwich. Adding pepper seasoning to it makes for one slammin' sammich. I don't eat bread much but wheat bread is a good alternative.


----------



## Paul

IcedOver said:


> Why did no one say a thing? Of course it's the racial aspect. People are so scared of saying anything when it comes to bad behavior by blacks because they could be filmed and put on the daily news. Never mind if the black person is totally in the wrong; because you pointed it out, you're in the wrong. It's a sad state of affairs.


If you ask people to stop their behavior in a decent, non-racist way, you won't be on the news for racism. If your approach was going to be to hurl racial comments at him then yeah you're right to worry about that.

Obviously most people tolerate bad behavior because they'd rather not anger someone who seems not right in the head. You never know if you're dealing with a harmless crazy person or one with a knife and homicidal tendencies. It's just not worth it. And the odds of a sane person being unaware that playing bongos on the bus bothers people are pretty slim.

The only time I remember a bus driver actually stopping bad behavior (out of dozens of significant bad behavior incidents) was when an old guy was not merely ranting and cursing but physically threatening people with his cane. We had to pull over and wait a half hour for the police. Nobody wants to go through that over bongos.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I was on a different bus than my regular, going through a college area. A black dude got on carrying a large bongo and sat in the very back; I was a few seats up. He proceeded to play that bongo while chanting in some other language (if it was even words). It was very loud, and in that confined space, the bass hurt my ears and I'm sure others' too; I'm still feeling the effects hours later. You are not allowed to play radios without phones on the bus; drivers yell back about that. Yet in the 10-15 minutes I rode with this jackhole giving an unsolicited concert, not one person told him to stop, not even the black driver. The bus was mostly full too, and several people looked back in concern. I was very close to turning around and asking him to clip it, or telling the driver, but I regrettably didn't.
> 
> Why did no one say a thing? Of course it's the racial aspect. People are so scared of saying anything when it comes to bad behavior by blacks because they could be filmed and put on the daily news. Never mind if the black person is totally in the wrong; because you pointed it out, you're in the wrong. It's a sad state of affairs.


I don't think that's why. I think it's cause they are afraid of getting into a fight or being beat up. Usually it's not worth it. Similar to how people don't say anything to crazy, homeless people acting out on the subway.


----------



## Meisha12

Nekobasu said:


> Battle for Naboo? is that on Nintendo 64?


Yeah. I only have a Dreamcast and an N64. I don't have the newer consoles. I love the N64 because of Smash 64 and I love the Dreamcast because of Virtual On and Marvel vs Capcom 2. What systems do you have?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

The older I get, the more I can understand why people settle (jobs, relationships, etc.)


----------



## Nekobasu

Meisha12 said:


> Yeah. I only have a Dreamcast and an N64. I don't have the newer consoles. I love the N64 because of Smash 64 and I love the Dreamcast because of Virtual On and Marvel vs Capcom 2. What systems do you have?


well I have the original NES, and Sega Genesis, and SNES, I love all those old systems! Know what I mean?


----------



## IcedOver

Paul said:


> If you ask people to stop their behavior in a decent, non-racist way, you won't be on the news for racism. If your approach was going to be to hurl racial comments at him then yeah you're right to worry about that.
> 
> Obviously most people tolerate bad behavior because they'd rather not anger someone who seems not right in the head. You never know if you're dealing with a harmless crazy person or one with a knife and homicidal tendencies. It's just not worth it. And the odds of a sane person being unaware that playing bongos on the bus bothers people are pretty slim.


It doesn't matter how you phrase your correction; it will be taken in a racial way. You'll be the "horrible, privileged, stick-in-the-mud ******" raining on the parade of the "oppressed victim" black. I agree that the factor of him possibly being unstable was present, but the bottom line is that the driver should have intervened. In just the past couple weeks I have been on buses where drivers admonished passengers for not using phones. The cops needn't have been called if the driver had just tried calling back (if he could break through the sound). They're the captains of the ship, so to speak, and while they should only focus on driving, they are trained, I'm sure, in dealing with passengers. I complained to the bus company. I was going to give a snide remark to the driver when leaving, but I let it go.


----------



## Meisha12

Nekobasu said:


> well I have the original NES, and Sega Genesis, and SNES, I love all those old systems! Know what I mean?


I sure do. I don't like the newer games of these days where you have to have good depth-perception.


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda miss flirting. Not saying a christian can't flirt just have to be careful....tempting others is wrong and most of the time flirting is sexual in a way. With my future gf or wife cool but I use to be a huge flirt kinda miss it...just a little lol.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> I kinda miss flirting. Not saying a christian can't flirt just have to be careful....tempting others is wrong and most of the time flirting is sexual in a way. With my future gf or wife cool but I use to be a huge flirt kinda miss it...just a little lol.


It is kind of iffy. Like if I am comfortable with someone I can joke flirt as long as they're understanding with that...I am careful about not misleading. I'm not really a flirtatious personality though.

I'm a terrible flirt anyway haha it's super awkward and only with guys I really like but tends to go over their head. My ex even said he didn't notice initially.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It is kind of iffy. Like if I am comfortable with someone I can joke flirt as long as they're understanding with that...I am careful about not misleading. I'm not really a flirtatious personality though.
> 
> I'm a terrible flirt anyway haha it's super awkward and only with guys I really like but tends to go over their head. My ex even said he didn't notice initially.


Yeah I'm pretty good at it just don't really like to these days out of the fear of leading people on and just of some impure thoughts that could possibly arise meh. Haha you're fine......your future husband will catch on quick don't worry.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> I kinda miss flirting. Not saying a christian can't flirt just have to be careful....tempting others is wrong and most of the time flirting is sexual in a way. With my future gf or wife cool but I use to be a huge flirt kinda miss it...just a little lol.


I get too anxious to flirt. Women just flirt with me in real life. I freeze up so badly that I can't move, or want to run.


----------



## 0589471

ANX1 said:


> I get too anxious to flirt. Women just flirt with me in real life. I freeze up so badly that I can't move, or want to run.


Totally understandable, it can feel really awkward. Plus it typically weirds me out when a stranger does it, feels so "put on" and like they're running lines or something. I respond better to natural interaction, just sort of picking up a kind of flow or connection. I suppose it can be different for a guy, maybe feeling pressured to respond? Me I just awkwardly laugh and get the heck out haha


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> I get too anxious to flirt. Women just flirt with me in real life. I freeze up so badly that I can't move, or want to run.


I know it's hard mate but need to try and take a few of those ladies up on it while you've still got your looks. Unfortunately they will fade - they do for all of us. :roll


----------



## Blue Dino

Both calves swollen after a mosquito bite in each one yesterday night during my evening walk. The consequences of walking in shorts after dark without wearing bug repellent.  

Probably Zyrtec time in the next couple of day if the itch starts kicking in.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I kinda miss flirting. Not saying a christian can't flirt just have to be careful....tempting others is wrong and most of the time flirting is sexual in a way. With my future gf or wife cool but I use to be a huge flirt kinda miss it...just a little lol.


What have you been dwelling on lately?


----------



## Chevy396

This looks promising...

Fisherwallace.com


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Totally understandable, it can feel really awkward. Plus it typically weirds me out when a stranger does it, feels so "put on" and like they're running lines or something. I respond better to natural interaction, just sort of picking up a kind of flow or connection. I suppose it can be different for a guy, maybe feeling pressured to respond? Me I just awkwardly laugh and get the heck out haha


Have had multiple women flirt at same time in same place and didn't feel right. Not the usual shy way a woman does it when interested. More I want to eat you look on face which seemed not right (almost like was acting or making fun of me for laughs). Maybe was that "put on" thing you are talking about? :stu

In most cases, yeah. Pressured to respond and think I'm not interested afterwards or just being friendly. I just can't say anything. Then they sometimes say there is something wrong with me.

That want to run feeling, yes, can relate. :b



harrison said:


> I know it's hard mate but need to try and take a few of those ladies up on it while you've still got your looks. Unfortunately they will fade - they do for all of us. :roll


I feel self concious about my looks. I think my anxiety just gets too much. I'm ok if friends. But anything more than that, I freak out.


----------



## Chevy396

Meth is an engineering problem. You can't support the "weight" of all that stimulant activity unless you have a strong foundation of good health.


----------



## tea111red

Oh. I guess there is a band called Tofu out there after all.

Don't see anyone named Bean Curd yet...


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if people in prison are able to have supplements like kratom.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me I just awkwardly laugh and get the heck out haha


:laugh:



tea111red said:


> What have you been dwelling on lately?


In term of flirting? I was just thinking about all the flirting I use to do and the temporary "high" it use to give me. I'm over it now .


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> In term of flirting? I was just thinking about all the flirting I use to do and the temporary "high" it use to give me. I'm over it now .


Of course, you don't need Tylenol when you have heroin (god).


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I miss Dr Jekyll with all my heart and soul, but I don't miss Miss Hyde.


----------



## tea111red

For years I said I liked guys on sports bikes. Well, some guy that rides a sports bike moved in next door and after hearing him idle his bike for too long enough times....eh, not as appealing anymore. Haha.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> For years I said I liked guys on sports bikes. Well, some guy that rides a sports bike moved in next door and after hearing him idle his bike for too long enough times....eh, not as appealing anymore. Haha.


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


>


Haha. It sounds more like this, but more loud and thunderous, lol.






I'm thinking about this again, though, and I suppose if I ever got w/ someone that rides a sports bike and really loved him I could tolerate that annoying sound better.


----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


> Haha. It sounds more like this, but more loud and thunderous, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this again, though, and I suppose if I ever got w/ someone that rides a sports bike and really loved him I could tolerate that annoying sound better.


I hope so, for everyone's sake.

BTW, I've been riding my little brothers moped and it goes a little something like this. But more loud and thunderous.


----------



## Deaf Mute

OMG I LOVE HER LOLLL this scene killed me, she is gorgeous :haha that's her real voice too :love2


----------



## funnynihilist

How does it feel to be one of the beautiful people?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> How does it feel to be one of the beautiful people?


It's all relative to the size of your steeple
You can't see the forest for the trees
And you can't smell your own **** on your knees
There's no time to discriminate 
Hate every mother****er that's in your way


----------



## funnynihilist

twytarn said:


> It's all relative to the size of your steeple
> You can't see the forest for the trees
> And you can't smell your own **** on your knees
> There's no time to discriminate
> Hate every mother****er that's in your way


Now that you know who you are
What do you want to be
And have you traveled very far
Far as the eye can see

How does it feel to be
One of the beautiful people
How often have you been there
Often enough to know
What did you see when you were there
Nothing that doesn't show


----------



## SamanthaStrange

funnynihilist said:


> Now that you know who you are
> What do you want to be
> And have you traveled very far
> Far as the eye can see
> 
> How does it feel to be
> One of the beautiful people
> How often have you been there
> Often enough to know
> What did you see when you were there
> Nothing that doesn't show


You keep all your money in a big brown bag inside a zoo.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Eggs for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch and a banana for a snack. Well, this is my diet now. I already bought all this food so I have to eat it. I sound like a health nut.


----------



## Meisha12

Have you ever eaten "mystery meat" in the cafeteria at your school for lunch? It's pokemon. Mystery solved.


----------



## Meisha12

I think that I figured something out but it might turn out to be a red herring.


----------



## Chevy396

I tried to take a simple decade-long nap and I wake up to a clown running the country. Not a big motivator to stay awake, other than all of the pain I've already gone through to get into shape again.


----------



## firestar

Last night, on my way to bed, I stopped to pet my cat. He was sitting on his cat tree, like usual. As I petted him, I told him he should come sleep on my bed for once because I was cold. 

I got into bed. He immediately hopped down from his cat tree and curled up on top of me. 

I know he didn't actually understand me, but it was a cool coincidence.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Banana bandana


----------



## IcedOver

Six-year-old handed out invitations to 32 kids for his birthday party, and nobody showed. Poor kid. 
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/hea...-lonesome-birthday-party-photo-115147017.html


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These white macadamia nut Clif bars are delicious. I need to stock up on a few of them when I get a chance. Also, I tried this drink that was mango flavored and only 5 calories. Tastes like water with some mango flavor in it. It was alright. Definitely better than that apple water I had. It had way more water than apple flavor. I like water but that apple water was meh.


----------



## komorikun

PurplePeopleEater said:


> These white macadamia nut Clif bars are delicious. I need to stock up on a few of them when I get a chance. Also, I tried this drink that was mango flavored and only 5 calories. Tastes like water with some mango flavor in it. It was alright. Definitely better than that apple water I had. It had way more water than apple flavor. I like water but that apple water was meh.


Macadamia nuts are divine. These my favorite:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

komorikun said:


> Macadamia nuts are divine. These my favorite:


I've never had them by themselves like that but I'd like to try them if I see them anywhere. That first picture makes me want cookies, though. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I like her version of the Bible -






The cat is trying to understand and is so patient with her. :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Delivery guy just told me that I smell good. :blush :hide


----------



## Kevin001

twytarn said:


> Delivery guy just told me that I smell good. :blush :hide


All girls smell good :laugh:


----------



## Ekardy

It's funny how the words we never say
Can turn into the only thoughts we know.


----------



## firestar

Made another one.


----------



## Ckg2011

Maybe I should wear butt pads?


----------



## Kevin001

1000 guests right now? Error maybe?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> It's funny how the words we never say
> Can turn into the only thoughts we know.


:O



firestar said:


> Made another one.


That is cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> 1000 guests right now? Error maybe?


Could be. :O


----------



## Chevy396

I feel like i'm in an abusive relationship with my fifth wheel toilet. I always find myself saying "please not in the face!" When I'm flushing it.

I know it was abusive from the start, but it was a fifth wheel so I didn't want to believe it at first, and by then it was too late.


----------



## firestar

ANX1 said:


> That is cute. Thank you for sharing.


You're welcome


----------



## Andrew11

Ekardy said:


> It's funny how the words we never say
> Can turn into the only thoughts we know.


 Wow, that's really smart thought.


----------



## Chevy396

OMG, where have you been all my life Jack Herer? I am buying some of your seeds tomorrow after I'm not quite as high.


----------



## Chevy396

... Actually, the smell and high gives me a flashback to some house from when I was a kid, but I can't remember the house!


----------



## Chevy396

Jack Herer is pulsating invisible lasers out of my chest with every heartbeat and into my lungs with every bong hit.


----------



## Meisha12

I've never driven a car before but I have memories of driving a Chevy 396, for some reason.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My hands are cracked with cuts on them from washing them too much. Kind of hard not to wash them a lot at work.


----------



## Chevy396

Meisha12 said:


> I've never driven a car before but I have memories of driving a Chevy 396, for some reason.


Everyone has driven a 396 at some point in their past lives. It's the best running engine Chevy ever made and as such it is popular in all dimensions.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> My hands are cracked with cuts on them from washing them too much. Kind of hard not to wash them a lot at work.


That can happen if don't wash the soap off properly or sometimes use the wrong soap. If have to handle food I would suggest using disposable gloves like nurses use.


----------



## Meisha12

Chevy396 said:


> Everyone has driven a 396 at some point in their past lives. It's the best running engine Chevy ever made and as such it is popular in all dimensions.


Ah, yes. My past life. I was a French Crusader and I was pillaging Constantinople in my Chevy 396.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Drifting with a GReedy T88, impressive -






:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Miss having @Sus y on here. I hope you are ok. 

A :O for you. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

You were talking about your ancestor(s) owning a island. Imagine living on this island mate -






No police, most likely no taxes, layed back living, etc.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> You were talking about your ancestor(s) owning a island. Imagine living on this island mate -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No police, most likely no taxes, layed back living, etc.


Wow - what a place. I'd be a bit worried about tidal waves on a place like that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Wow - what a place. I'd be a bit worried about tidal waves on a place like that.


I was impressed at how they built so many buildings on that island. :O True, no warning of tidal waves. But seem to be not far from the mainland, so maybe is more like they said, a rest stop for fisherman? :stu


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> That can happen if don't wash the soap off properly or sometimes use the wrong soap. If have to handle food I would suggest using disposable gloves like nurses use.


It's from washing my hands a lot I think. Lol That's the only soap available at work. I wash the soap off with water pretty good. Not that it's that big a deal to me anyways. :b I use rubber gloves but still feel the need to wash my hands. xD

They're working me a full 40 hours next week for the first time. Wow. That's bad that you can work at a job for 10 months and not get your first full 40 hours until 10 months later. I'm not complaining about the hours, though. Just wish I could get two days off instead of one day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It's from washing my hands a lot I think. Lol That's the only soap available at work. I wash the soap off with water pretty good. Not that it's that big a deal to me anyways. :b
> 
> They're working me a full 40 hours next week for the first time. Wow. That's bad that you can work at a job for 10 months and not get your first full 40 hours until 10 months later. I'm not complaining about the hours, though. Just wish I could get two days off instead of one day.


Oh, ok. :b

Hope you get the benefits of working those hours. 

Usually each year you can ask for a wage increase, so I guess more hours is equivalent to that.


----------



## scintilla

Anyone have any tips for skirt zipper that keeps unzipping? It's not too small or anything, it fits well. It's just the zipper is crap. I thought about sewing a button or a hook thinger at the top but there isn't really any place to put it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My seafood manager told me that whoever came up with the idea of steaming crablegs in a grocery store deserves to get shot. :O That caught be my surprise. I guess cause she said it to my face. Lol Then, yesterday she said she wanted to choke my other seafood manager cause she messed up my schedule. Geez. Haha.


----------



## Barakiel

I'd like to be able to post here everyday as a personal goal. I plan on taking my Adderall everyday and I think that will help some. It works best when I have to put my thoughts into words, whether I'm talking to people in person or writing messages.

It's mostly for my sake of course, even if I'm just shamelessly hijacking random threads and converting them into my own public blog, I'll take any chance to practice putting my thoughts into words. But it's not just that, I'd like to make some lasting connections too. Also seeing people complain about the forum dying is something of an inspiration. I think it's a bit of an exaggeration to say that it's dying, but it's definitely not as active as it used to be. Not that I think I'll single-handedly save the forum, I'll just be doing what other people here do already by replying to people and having mini-conversations within threads (hopefully).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok. :b
> 
> Hope you get the benefits of working those hours.
> 
> Usually each year you can ask for a wage increase, so I guess more hours is equivalent to that.


Thanks. Yea, I hope I do, too.

At least my hours have been going up. :smile2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

scintilla said:


> Anyone have any tips for skirt zipper that keeps unzipping? It's not too small or anything, it fits well. It's just the zipper is crap. I thought about sewing a button or a hook thinger at the top but there isn't really any place to put it.


It should lock at the top of the zipper if pulled all the way up. But possibly it might be that the area on the handle part of the zip (area where the teeth of the zip goes through and are joined together is not catching on the fabric next to the zip teeth). Might be able to use pliers and push it closer together so it grips on the fabric next to zip teeth better. Other than that the teeth on the zip itself usually fail when zips fail.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thanks. Yea, I hope I do, too.
> 
> At least my hours have been going up. :smile2:


You're welcome. 

Busy bee.


----------



## MCHB

Ya'll are awesome!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:crying:


----------



## scintilla

ANX1 said:


> It should lock at the top of the zipper if pulled all the way up. But possibly it might be that the area on the handle part of the zip (area where the teeth of the zip goes through and are joined together is not catching on the fabric next to the zip teeth). Might be able to use pliers and push it closer together so it grips on the fabric next to zip teeth better. Other than that the teeth on the zip itself usually fail when zips fail.


Hm okay thanks. Yes, it doesn't seem to lock when pulled all the way up. I'll have a look and try what you suggested. If that doesn't work maybe I'll bring it to the seamstress in town and see if she has any ideas on how to fix it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

scintilla said:


> Hm okay thanks. Yes, it doesn't seem to lock when pulled all the way up. I'll have a look and try what you suggested. If that doesn't work maybe I'll bring it to the seamstress in town and see if she has any ideas on how to fix it.


I'm kind of thinking out loud of ways I possibly would think about trying. Doing it that way might make it hard to move handle part up and down and might tear the fabric on each side of zip. Usually the teeth being out of shape is where a zip fails from zips I have had that have failed. The teeth don't stay straight and tear away from fabric théy are attached to..

I think proper way is to pop the stitching, fit a new higher quality zip.


----------



## blue2

scintilla said:


> Anyone have any tips for skirt zipper that keeps unzipping? It's not too small or anything, it fits well. It's just the zipper is crap. I thought about sewing a button or a hook thinger at the top but there isn't really any place to put it.


...What about pull it all the way to the top and then put one of those small safty pins underneath through the zipper itself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

blue2 said:


> ...What about pull it all the way to the top and then put one of those small safty pins underneath through the zipper itself.


The old safety pin trick, good thinking mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

So true after seeing @*harrison* speech video clip about what love is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

You're so cool, Brewster.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

twytarn said:


> You're so cool, Brewster.







:O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It was nice walking to work today.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 lol I am a busy bee.


----------



## komorikun

This a great cat. I love the loud, desperate meows for food and the trying to get into the trash can.

I saw the previous videos about Poki. He was found on an expressway in Japan eating roadkill. His tail was all mangled and he had broken bones. They got him fixed up but had to leave for a big trip back to the USA so he stayed at the vet's office for 2 months. They came back, brought him home, and within a week, he ate one of the husband's fish and barfed it up. Meowed insanely at odd hours waking up the neighbors. Then he scratched the husband's eye so badly he had to go to the hospital.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* lol I am a busy bee.


:yes



komorikun said:


> This a great cat. I love the loud, desperate meows for food and the trying to get into the trash can.
> 
> I saw the previous videos about Poki. He was found on an expressway in Japan eating roadkill. His tail was all mangled and he had broken bones. They got him fixed up but had to leave for a big trip back to the USA so he stayed at the vet's office for 2 months. They came back, brought him home, and within a week, he ate one of the husband's fish and barfed it up. Meowed insanely at odd hours waking up the neighbors. Then he scratched the husband's eye so badly he had to go to the hospital.


Thank you for sharing. 

When poki meoows like he did, that is how Miss Persian meoows. She then gets aggressive and nips at feet if don't pick her up or love her.

The bin part with Poki was funny, never seen a cat do that, unless he thinks the smell is familiar.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

These brussels sprouts I'm eating taste like a plant with a mushy texture. Haha. That's how I'd describe them.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> These brussels sprouts I'm eating taste like a plant with a mushy texture. Haha. That's how I'd describe them.


It sounds like a lot of plants.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> These brussels sprouts I'm eating taste like a plant with a mushy texture. Haha. That's how I'd describe them.


Might develop Muscles from Brussels (I think it was Jean Claude that was nicknamed the Muscles from Brussels). :b


----------



## Suchness

ANX1 said:


> Might develop muscles from Brussels (I think it was Jean Claude that was nicknamed the Muscles from Brussels). :b


Yeah, that's Van Damme's nickname. These days he wears a hat that says JCVD.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> It sounds like a lot of plants.


No lie. They were hard to eat but I suffered through it. :lol

I still have another bag to cook. :b I see why a lot of people do not like them. 
@ANX1  They'll make me strong, too. Muscles from Brussels. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Suchness said:


> Yeah, that's Van Damme's nickname. These days he wears a hat that says JCVD.


I'm thinking many of us have watched many of his action movies. :O



PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1*  They'll make me strong, too. Muscles from Brussels. :laugh:


You'll be out bench pressing me in no time at all. :O :b


----------



## ThermobaricTank

What would be better, a nuke or a tank? Screw it, I want a nuclear tank!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:lol


----------



## Chevy396

There is no happy or sad,
Only pleasure and pain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was in the store earlier and was carrying the cell phone for some reason and I saw something I wanted to look at and laid the phone on the shelf (I don't actually remember laying it down. I just know I did because that's where I finally found it after a half hour of frantic searching everywhere I'd been in the store). 

That was freaky. It's just a basic phone so I don't know if there's any kind of a way to find them if they're lost but that would have sucked. I almost didn't find it because I had completely forgotten even being where I found it.


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's just a basic phone so I don't know if there's any kind of a way to find them if they're lost


 .....Get someone to call your phone, follow the ringtone ...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

The end.


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> The end.


 Are you ok?


----------



## firestar

blue2 said:


> .....Get someone to call your phone, follow the ringtone ...


This worked for me once upon a time. I was getting on a bus with my brother when I realized my phone wasn't in my pocket. I asked my brother to call it but we didn't hear anything. A second later, someone boarded the bus asking if anyone had lost a phone - turns out it had fallen right outside.

I'm not sure if that work nowadays. I have a smart phone but it's always on silent.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Are you ok?







It's opening, time to go.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was in the store earlier and was carrying the cell phone for some reason and I saw something I wanted to look at and laid the phone on the shelf (I don't actually remember laying it down. I just know I did because that's where I finally found it after a half hour of frantic searching everywhere I'd been in the store).
> 
> That was freaky. It's just a basic phone so I don't know if there's any kind of a way to find them if they're lost but that would have sucked. I almost didn't find it because I had completely forgotten even being where I found it.


Are you smoking weed again?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I put lotion on my cuts on my hand.


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> It's opening, time to go.


You're not starting a cult, are you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> You're not starting a cult, are you?


:lol No.


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> No.


Oh thank god. I was worried for a second there.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> This a great cat. I love the loud, desperate meows for food and the trying to get into the trash can.
> 
> I saw the previous videos about Poki. He was found on an expressway in Japan eating roadkill. His tail was all mangled and he had broken bones. They got him fixed up but had to leave for a big trip back to the USA so he stayed at the vet's office for 2 months. They came back, brought him home, and within a week, he ate one of the husband's fish and barfed it up. Meowed insanely at odd hours waking up the neighbors. Then he scratched the husband's eye so badly he had to go to the hospital.


Poki meowed so loudly it startled my cat 

I wonder if anyone has ever studied the difference between cats who are born domesticated (i.e. mother was an indoor cat) and kittens who have been rescued. Some of Poki's behavior reminds me of my cat's behavior, particularly wanting to get into places (although my cat isn't nearly that bad!).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Oh thank god. I was worried for a second there.


I will thank god in heaven. No need to worry.  :b


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> I will thank god in heaven. No need to worry.  :b


Nuh uh, heavens got enough angels we need you down here with the rest of us mere mortals.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Nuh uh, heavens got enough angels we need you down here with the rest of us mere mortals.


But I had a Redbull and as everyone knows, that makes us grow wings. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I put lotion on my cuts on my hand.


I would have used moisturizer instead of lotion motion. :O  :b


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> But I had a Redbull and as everyone knows, that makes us grow wings. :O


Haha you be careful drinking all those red bulls.


----------



## harrison

I really wish that story wasn't on Sixty Bloody Minutes last night. My wife called me every time there was an ad break to see what I thought about it. It was about the Takata airbag situation and now she won't even get in her car - she wants a new one. Oh my God.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> I would have used moisturizer instead of lotion motion. :O  :b


Haha. I never used to like the way lotion made my hands feel and then when you have to turn a doorknob after you put it on, your hand just slips off. :lol You just have to rub it in good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Haha you be careful drinking all those red bulls.


I was joking about Redbull. It was another soft drink and not sure what that grows. :O



harrison said:


> I really wish that story wasn't on Sixty Bloody Minutes last night. My wife called me every time there was an ad break to see what I thought about it. It was about the Takata airbag situation and now she won't even get in her car - she wants a new one. Oh my God.


Drama? :tiptoe to man cave. :b

I believe Takata make high quality safety harnesses for racēcars. :O

As far as I know, airbags won't go off unless the crash sensors are tripped. Or are trying remove them. Can't see where a fault would be unless it is not triggered or triggered without warning. Sensors do fail over time due to use.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. I never used to like the way lotion made my hands feel and then when you have to turn a doorknob after you put it on, your hand just slips off. :lol You just have to rub it in good.


Motion of the ocean as many call it, surfs up. :b


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Drama? :tiptoe to man cave. :b
> 
> I believe Takata make high quality safety harnesses for racēcars. :O
> 
> As far as I know, airbags won't go off unless the crash sensors are tripped. Or are trying remove them. Can't see where a fault would be unless it is not triggered or triggered without warning. Sensors do fail over time due to use.


Definitely drama mate. They did a big recall with those airbags recently - and now she has the newer ones in there. But there's still a risk - so she most likely won't get back into that car. I think she might be better getting another Volvo - we had one before, they're great. They're sort of like a brick with wheels.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> Are you smoking weed again?


 Nope. Just really forgetful.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Definitely drama mate. They did a big recall with those airbags recently - and now she has the newer ones in there. But there's still a risk - so she most likely won't get back into that car. I think she might be better getting another Volvo - we had one before, they're great. They're sort of like a brick with wheels.


They feel like that when driving them. Handling is not as bad as I thought on the motorway, quite stable. But never had the chance to really push it to find it's limit's of grip on say a racetrack.


----------



## Ekardy

@Karsten, I wouldn't mind dying at the hands of this avocado.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> They feel like that when driving them. Handling is not as bad as I thought on the motorway, quite stable. But never had the chance to really push it to find it's limit's of grip on say a racetrack.


Yeah, I don't think Volvos are really a performance car, although some of the new ones might be - just very safe and good for families. At one stage we had a Volvo and I had a SAAB - nice car and handled very well. Both very good cars.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I don't think Volvos are really a performance car, although some of the new ones might be - just very safe and good for families. At one stage we had a Volvo and I had a SAAB - nice car and handled very well. Both very good cars.


Cool. I liked driving the Volvo and you do feel the extra weight which probably helped on the motorway (some car manufacturers use weight instead of better aero to help with downforce on the motorway. Quite common with US, UK car manufactures, but Japan is now doing this with R35GTR, etc vs the older lighter chassis cars they had).

SAAB, the call sign car. Never driven a SAAB, but sounds good from your description. 

I like Jay Leno's car collection. Some neat tricks one learns from this man. Just seeing the cars he drives, looks after (on Youtube).


----------



## Crisigv

Although I'm scared, I think I'm going to take that cough syrup.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Crisigv said:


> Although I'm scared, I think I'm going to take that cough syrup.


You're afraid of cough syrup? :um


----------



## Crisigv

twytarn said:


> You're afraid of cough syrup? :um


I've had a bad cough for about a month now. The second time I went to the doctor, I got stronger antibiotics and a strong cough syrup. Taking either of them is making me nauseous and dizzy. But the cough needs to go.


----------



## harrison

Apparently a Lion Air plane has just gone down after take-off from Jakarta. I have a friend in Jakarta right now, although she probably got a train from her hometown. Jesus, it'd be good if the Indonesians actually learnt how to work on planes one of these days. God they have crap airlines.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Crisigv said:


> I've had a bad cough for about a month now. The second time I went to the doctor, I got stronger antibiotics and a strong cough syrup. Taking either of them is making me nauseous and dizzy. But the cough needs to go.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Apparently a Lion Air plane has just gone down after take-off from Jakarta. I have a friend in Jakarta right now, although she probably got a train from her hometown. Jesus, it'd be good if the Indonesians actually learnt how to work on planes one of these days. God they have crap airlines.


Heard about that.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Heard about that.


Isn't that terrible? I just saw it now on the TV.

An AirAsia flight went down a couple of years ago too - everyone died. It was a very similar route to one I'd taken not long before too - basically parallel to mine. AirAsia is garbage - especially the Indonesian part of it. Very cheap but dangerous and not worth it.

My son came close to flying to Japan with Garuda - he's going in December. I told him no way - anything connected with Indonesia is out of the question. They're nice people but they have crap airlines. They'd be smiling at you all the way down to the sea.


----------



## Chevy396

Red Sox have gotta be gene doping somehow that beats detection. I want some!


----------



## Crisigv

twytarn said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Isn't that terrible? I just saw it now on the TV.
> 
> An AirAsia flight went down a couple of years ago too - everyone died. It was a very similar route to one I'd taken not long before too - basically parallel to mine. AirAsia is garbage - especially the Indonesian part of it. Very cheap but dangerous and not worth it.
> 
> My son came close to flying to Japan with Garuda - he's going in December. I told him no way - anything connected with Indonesia is out of the question. They're nice people but they have crap airlines. They'd be smiling at you all the way down to the sea.


Not good. 

It is on the internet too.

Sounds like great service with a smile. :O

We have people from that region down here. They train here, I think get residency and then go to Australia (easier entry that way) to work.


----------



## Vip3r

I seen a guy walking around town with his pants around his ankles. Hopefully, this isn't some new trend. :wtf


----------



## Karsten

Vip3r said:


> I seen a guy walking around town with his pants around his ankles. Hopefully, this isn't some new trend. :wtf


Sorry, man. Couldn't find my belt this morning and I was holding two coffees.


----------



## Vip3r

Karsten said:


> Sorry, man. Couldn't find my belt this morning and I was holding two coffees.


As a coffee drinker I now find this a very valid reason. :laugh:


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> I was joking about Redbull. It was another soft drink and not sure what that grows. :O


Probably just the belly with all that sugar


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Probably just the belly with all that sugar


Suddenly belly grows and pops button off buttoned up shirt. :O :b


----------



## Chevy396

Vip3r said:


> I seen a guy walking around town with his pants around his ankles. Hopefully, this isn't some new trend. :wtf


I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## Chevy396

harrison said:


> Definitely drama mate. They did a big recall with those airbags recently - and now she has the newer ones in there. But there's still a risk - so she most likely won't get back into that car. I think she might be better getting another Volvo - we had one before, they're great. They're sort of like a brick with wheels.


I prefer a pickup. You get the safety of a tank and you can pull or haul anything.


----------



## Ekardy

Karsten said:


> Sorry, man. Couldn't find my belt this morning and I was holding two coffees.


 @Vip3r, this sounds like a solid life lesson, like when life gives you lemons but

_"When life gives you coffee, you let go of the pants."_

:nerd:
I should just do Kardylosophy: Life lessons by Kardy @A Toxic Butterfly can do the foreword of the book.


----------



## 3stacks

Damn, you guys banned Mabel pines pretty quickly this time around


----------



## scintilla

One more day at work and then the rest of the week off. Friday and Sat is when I go on my trip. I hope the weather turns out okay this week.

I was feeling a bit pressed for time today and also a bit irritated by the lack of communication between certain coworkers and our superiors (for lack of a better word). A few colleagues of mine have been complaining non stop about the new system being integrated in the project I'm working on. They believe that the person who assigned me the project didn't plan it well - that it wasn't well thought out and she decided all of these things without consulting anyone. Anyway I was getting tired of hearing their complaining (because I don't like being the messenger or monkey in the middle and I can't change anything without her permission) and suggested we all go together and talk to her about it. She's new and she doen't exactly know how everything works yet so it seems ridiculous to me that they would call her incompetent and dismiss her without idk going to talk to her first to discuss the issues. I don't understand what is so hard about working together/having constructive conversations about these things. Complaining and doing nothing doesn't accomplish anything. Anyway we all went to see her and I ended up acting as the mediator... And what do you know it turned out well, she took the feedback to heart and is incorporating some of their ideas now.

So much could be solved if people would just talk to eachother geez. It's funny how me, the shyest and most socially anxious person out of all of them is the one who felt it necessary to instigate the conversation.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

10th day on my healthy diet has been easier. Still would like to eat other things but it's not as hard now. I can always have one splurge day a week but that's it for me.


----------



## Barakiel

I imagined venting to someone who I’m not sure I’ll ever hear from again and got myself feeling worse because of that. :blank


----------



## blue2

When theres something weird
... 👽👻🐛....in your neighbourhood, who can you call ? MODERATORS !!!!! 😋


----------



## 0589471

blue2 said:


> When theres something weird
> ... &#128125;&#128123;&#128027;....in your neighbourhood, who can you call ? MODERATORS !!!!! &#128523;


Haha, I like that  ♡


----------



## scooby

Just as tough as ever.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Hot like the summer, mean like a child who keeps crying until she gets her way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Dean: “You don’t even like scary movies.”
Sam: “Our life is a scary movie.”

:lol


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


> Dean: "You don't even like scary movies."
> Sam: "Our life is a scary movie."


 haha gotta love those two. Even though I'm like 20,000 seasons behind now lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

3stacks said:


> haha gotta love those two. Even though I'm like 20,000 seasons behind now lol


20,000 seasons? How many is that in demon years? Hahaha.


----------



## 3stacks

twytarn said:


> 20,000 seasons? How many is that in demon years? Hahaha.


Lmao it's enough time for plenty of pie


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Never seen Celine Dion like this, wow -


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I seem to have this habit of meeting some amazing people just through working a mundane job. Well, perhaps they are not amazing to other people but to me it definitely means the world on a frequent basis.

A couple of weeks ago I was working in a neighbourhood near a duck pond reserve and entered a court off the main road. I immediately notice someone appear in view to my left waving their hands frantically so I stop my activity and open the window and there is this exasperated looking fellow who looked as though he had been chasing me for a couple of streets. 'Hello, my name is Ryan', he says. I take his hand to shake it and notice that it is soft and clammy. 'Just letting you know that our house was missed earlier, so please go back past and make sure it gets done.' He wasn't asking so much as he was commanding, but I wasn't going to knock him back. 

In actuality I knew that that part of the neighbourhood was not en route to my service area but I wasn't going to argue with the guy as I knew who he was. He was the autistic fellow I had heard about briefly from some of the other drivers in passing, but I had forgotten where the guy lived so never gave it a thought. At any rate, he followed me from service to service and watched meticulously to see if I was going to make any mistakes. And I did. I flipped one more lid in the court than was allowed as per his rules and so he stopped me and outlined clearly what was allowed and what wasn't. And who was I to argue? So I reversed back and flipped the lid of the bin and then set it down neatly again. This continued until we reached the end of the court where I then stopped at the corner and opened my window. He gave me clear instructions about where to go next and I was sure to follow them precisely as I reached one corner and had to think which side of the street the odd numbers were on and in a descending order such that I didn't make a wrong turn and subsequently ruin the young lads day. 

In short, he is one of many special people I have met in my time in this line of work, and I am thankful every day for any moment of beauty the universe decides to throw my way.


----------



## 3stacks

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...ld-secondary-school-pupil-in-ipswich-11542807

Me and my friend have been laughing at how stupid this is for the past hour or so lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had to come in early for work today. Kinda didn't want to since Im getting plenty of hours this week but it's still extra hours. It helps. I really have nothing better to talk about but my job. How sad. :/ lol


----------



## tea111red

A lot of trouble soothing myself today.


----------



## komorikun

Don't really have enough toenail to paint any of my toes except for the big toe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Don't really have enough toenail to paint any of my toes except for the big toe.


 You don't have toenails? What happened?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You don't have toenails? What happened?


I have them but they are just like 2-3 millimeters in height/length. How do you put nail polish on something that small without smearing your whole toe in nail polish?

Don't want to grow them out cause that's just nasty.


* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> A lot of trouble soothing myself today.


Suddenly in her mind she is transported to this tropical island with soothing music -






A hunky man of her dreams walks up and puts flowers around her neck. She then sits down in a lounge chair with her favourite drink in her hand. Then observes the above beautiful scenery.


----------



## Vip3r

I seen a girl almost get hit by a truck today. She walked out of a bar and directly into the street. The truck slammed on its brake, and she ran barely escaping. :shock


----------



## Fun Spirit

That lady just called her kid a DUMMY. 

I swear when I heard her as I was looking out my window the first word that fell out of my mouth was DANG.
She was loud with it too. I heard it, I heard it. She was mean but even so...........I laughed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Black As Day

I think I get what you are saying. It can be the tone of voice which is the funny part, not so much what they say.


----------



## funnynihilist

Glad to be back in my chair in front of the heat


----------



## Barakiel

I was reading about Star Trek on Wikipedia and came across the article for the “Friday night death slot” phenomenon, and was wondering why that would be a death sentence for a show - wouldn’t most people be free to stay up late and watch TV at that time? I forgot that people my age (supposedly) don’t stay at home by themselves on a Friday night. :hide


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kinda weird how when everyone sees me at work, they look down at my pants. Is there something on my pants I don't know about? Haha. 

I bought some ***** stickers at work since picking up those boxes all day were messing with my cuts. I think the cold is partly making them heal slower. Ever since it got cold, they've been doing this.


----------



## Ckg2011

Um... Yeah I got nothing. :lol


----------



## scooby

Do you like the taste of salt and blood?


----------



## funnynihilist

scooby said:


> Do you like the taste of salt and blood?


As a garnish?


----------



## scooby

funnynihilist said:


> As a garnish?


No, main course.


----------



## komorikun

Blood clots are alright.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Blood clots are alright.


As a garnish?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:crying:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

One of the most beautiful proposals I have seen. :crying:

Congrats to both of them.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Suchness

tea111red said:


>


I'm pretty sure that's fake. That train tho haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tea111red*

Springer proposal went totally wrong. :O

Other proposal with the train and no, no, no. :O

I'm with @*Suchness* with it bring fake or setup. But that train, classic slapstick comedy. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This one -






:yes


----------



## tea111red

Suchness said:


> I'm pretty sure that's fake. That train tho haha.


yep...I think both of the ones I posted are fake, but they made me laugh.


----------



## SuperSky

It turns out that fish cooks better in the oven when the oven is turned on. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

When have a stressful modern life, forget what else is out there that shows how simple life can be -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SuperSky said:


> It turns out that fish cooks better in the oven when the oven is turned on. Who'da thunk it?


True mate. :lol

Can't remember how many times have done that with cooking. :b


----------



## SuperSky

ANX1 said:


> True mate. :lol
> Can't remember how many times have done that with cooking. :b


Lol yeah annoying. :roll At least I caught it pretty early this time haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SuperSky said:


> Lol yeah annoying. :roll At least I caught it pretty early this time haha.


It happens.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

George, legend -






I remember walking with a great dane along a beach and when got into a mini, the way the car shook. :O :lol


----------



## copper

Changed the oil in the snowblower today. Now it has just started to snow. Won't have to use it on this bout but probably the end of this coming week. Talking about heavy lake effect snow end of the week.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vanilla bean drink, I love you.


----------



## 3stacks

Oscar Wilde was too witty for the rest of us


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Vanilla bean drink, I love you.


 Vanilla bean drink. Doesn't that make you wanna, you know, go. :O



3stacks said:


> Oscar Wilde was too witty for the rest of us


:O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 Not really. Haha. But I get these drinks called Aloe Vera or something like that and they're a diuretic. Just one bottle makes you have to go like three times.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*ANX1* Not really. Haha. But I get these drinks called Aloe Vera or something like that and they're a diuretic. Just one bottle makes you have to go like three times.


Oh, ok. Noted. No diuretic drinks. :O :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kinda want to go for broke with my tincture tonight

Sent from my Sky 6.0Q using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I remember dancing like this back in those days -






Oh, no happening again, as love that song. :grin2: :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok. Noted. No diuretic drinks. :O :b


Haha. They're good to drink, though. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. They're good to drink, though. :yes


Lets hope twisted sister doesn't come out after drinking it -






:O :b


----------



## komorikun

Amazing how long the battery lasts in my electric toothbrush. Goes months without a recharge.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Amazing how long the battery lasts on my electric toothbrush. Goes months without a recharge.


That is interesting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Lets hope twisted sister doesn't come out after drinking it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O :b


Oh god no. Not Twisted Sister. :O lol

That was a mean teacher. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh god no. Not Twisted Sister. :O lol
> 
> That was a mean teacher. :O


Worse in this video when the teacher is his dad -






I gather Twisted Sister is about rebelling against a strict parent. That man is always going through roofs, windows, etc. :O :b


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Worse in this video when the teacher is his dad -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather Twisted Sister is about rebelling against a strict parent. That man is always going through roofs, windows, etc. :O :b


I sure wouldn't want him as a father. xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I sure wouldn't want him as a father. xD


But have to admit, would get military precision in making beds, etc. :b


----------



## Ckg2011

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Watching the Melbourne Cup. The English finally won the Melbourne Cup, congrats Charlie.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Watching the Melbourne Cup. The English finally won the Melbourne Cup, congrats Charlie.


I was just going to say it's nice the sun came out for the race mate, but it's raining again now - good old Melbourne.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I was just going to say it's nice the sun came out for the race mate, but it's raining again now - good old Melbourne.


Sorry to hear. This place is supposed to get your hot weather soon, up to 30 degrees C+.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to cut back on my internet usage.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lets go Damian -


----------



## scintilla

I find it astounding how many people lack even just basic levels of empathy for their peers. It kind of scares me to be honest.


----------



## kesker

both showers? really? f******************


----------



## SamanthaStrange

kesker said:


> both showers? really? f******************


:blank :squeeze


----------



## harrison

It's very annoying how much it costs to get a decent haircut in this city.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

OMG. Something embarrassing happened at work. I was filling up some stuff and had to get on top of the rail to put some of the stuff up there and I thought someone was talking to me so I said What was that and like 6 people looked at me. A few shrugged their shoulders, said I don't know, and looked at me like I was crazy. :/ Guess I'm making it out worse than it should be.


----------



## kesker

twytarn said:


> :blank :squeeze


thanks :squeeze both upstairs showers are leaking and we're getting (expensive) bids to remodel. We finally settled on a contractor. In the meantime we thought we could get by by sealing them but last night the shower let loose into the kitchen ceiling so, as I was loading the dishwasher, I noticed a strange wet feeling on my head. :blank. Just in time for the holidays! :yay and the contractor says it will be 6 weeks minimum before they're through. :eyes :fall


----------



## Barakiel

:lol


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> OMG. Something embarrassing happened at work. I was filling up some stuff and had to get on top of the rail to put some of the stuff up there and I thought someone was talking to me so I said What was that and like 6 people looked at me. A few shrugged their shoulders, said I don't know, and looked at me like I was crazy. :/ Guess I'm making it out worse than it should be.


That's funny. You and your crazy adventures at work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> It's very annoying how much it costs to get a decent haircut in this city.


I do my own. Easy to do. If want a fancy with design or low level fade haircut, barber is best.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> OMG. Something embarrassing happened at work. I was filling up some stuff and had to get on top of the rail to put some of the stuff up there and I thought someone was talking to me so I said What was that and like 6 people looked at me. A few shrugged their shoulders, said I don't know, and looked at me like I was crazy. :/ Guess I'm making it out worse than it should be.


Happens too when talking to someone and turn away to do something while talking. They then walk away. Turn back to talk to them some more and yeah. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> That's funny. You and your crazy adventures at work.


I know right? Maybe they thought I literally meant what was that. Lol But I say what was that as a way to say what did you say. I guess cause it seems more proper for me when I'm talking to customers. 
@ANX1 lol Sounds funny. 

Another funny thing happened at work today. This customer who was an old woman was just smiling while getting groceries. Her buggy then bumped into one of the displays. She went from smiling to having a slightly annoyed look. It looked funny.  But that would be a bit annoying.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I know right? Maybe they thought I literally meant what was that. Lol But I say what was that as a way to say what did you say. I guess cause it seems more proper for me when I'm talking to customers.
> 
> @*ANX1* lol Sounds funny.
> 
> Another funny thing happened at work today. This customer who was an old woman was just smiling while getting groceries. Her buggy then bumped into one of the displays. She went from smiling to having a slightly annoyed look. It looked funny.  But that would be a bit annoying.


Talking about funny, these guys downunder have pranks at stores -






The boys from the islands really push the limits at what they get them to do and have a good laugh. Bless them. :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Talking about funny, these guys downunder have pranks at stores -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys from the islands really push the limits at what they get them to do and have a good laugh. Bless them. :lol


A couple of the pranks were rather awkward. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A couple of the pranks were rather awkward. :lol


Limbo, then run. :lol


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> I do my own. Easy to do. If want a fancy with design or low level fade haircut, barber is best.


Got it cut this morning mate - I usually go to a ladies/mixed type of place and spend a bit more to get a decent cut. The cheap places make a terrible mess of things here and I can't do it myself because I tend to keep it a bit longer.

They did a pretty good job - I almost look human again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Got it cut this morning mate - I usually go to a ladies/mixed type of place and spend a bit more to get a decent cut. The cheap places make a terrible mess of things here and I can't do it myself because I tend to keep it a bit longer.
> 
> They did a pretty good job - I almost look human again.


I'll take your word for it, as haven't seen it. But sounds like you are happy with it and that is what matters.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Limbo, then run. :lol


That's the way to do it. Haha.


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I know right? Maybe they thought I literally meant what was that. Lol But I say what was that as a way to say what did you say. I guess cause it seems more proper for me when I'm talking to customers.
> 
> @ANX1 lol Sounds funny.
> 
> Another funny thing happened at work today. This customer who was an old woman was just smiling while getting groceries. Her buggy then bumped into one of the displays. She went from smiling to having a slightly annoyed look. It looked funny.  But that would be a bit annoying.


Let's hope they don't stop going to the store because of that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> That's the way to do it. Haha.


:yes :lol


----------



## Ekardy

My mind at the moment:

<(^_^<) ^(^_^)^ (>^_^)>


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

The whole Brexit chaos and division is awful, even if the news now claims (recently) that a deal is 95% done what's the betting the hardline faction won't accept it? I don't really understand how even anyone who supports it can be positive about the thing any more.


----------



## Cascades

Does anyone find they are most active at night time? Come 2 am I wanna clean the house, do laundry, get my life in order, do my taxes etc. Unfortunately I can't be too noisy but I swear 2am to 4am are my most productive hours.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Cascades*

I think because is quieter, noone to bother while doing stuff and quiet outside. Or are geared to a different country or state time zone. :stu


----------



## Karsten

Cascades said:


> Does anyone find they are most active at night time? Come 2 am I wanna clean the house, do laundry, get my life in order, do my taxes etc. Unfortunately I can't be too noisy but I swear 2am to 4am are my most productive hours.


Yeah and when I go to bed/wakeup I am completely apathetic towards everything again, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> My mind at the moment:
> 
> <(^_^<) ^(^_^)^ (>^_^)>


:O

Is the avatar the new haircut you mentioned in the photo thread? If so, looks good.


----------



## Chevy396

We created something beautiful with the internet. Just like the settlers of the American West, we sacrificed our backs and sometimes our lives for this dream, and now it is reality.


----------



## Cascades

Karsten said:


> Yeah and when I go to bed/wakeup I am completely apathetic towards everything again, lol.


You and I are the same :b


----------



## Glue

Left some sweaty clothes sitting in my room while I was away on vacation (2 weeks)... let's just say my underwear turned into a science project and I had to throw them away. Shirt wasn't too bad so I think I'll keep that and use it for jogging


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Let's hope they don't stop going to the store because of that.


I'm guessing there's been like 15 people I know of that have bumped their buggies. :b My store makes pretty decent business for a small town but I live really close to a city of like over 200,000 people or more.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> :O
> 
> Is the avatar the new haircut you mentioned in the photo thread? If so, looks good.


Thank you. :squeeze 
I changed my avatar back, I missed this one lol but I did place that picture in my album. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Thank you. :squeeze
> I changed my avatar back, I missed this one lol but I did place that picture in my album. :b


You're welcome.


----------



## Chevy396

Phew, I'm still not too old to enjoy Adult Swim.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Locked the door. attempting to hide away and be unproductive, at least for a few hours.


----------



## Suchness

geraltofrivia said:


> I think I'm slowly losing myself. Like, it's no longer "me" that does the stuff, makes the decisions.
> I don't know who I am anymore. What I want.
> I don't know what's wrong or what's right.
> 
> It's strange. Like my consciousness is drifting away. To put it in a dramatic way.
> 
> I wish there was a book, a movie, a song that I could relate to.
> I watched Ghost In The Shell again yesterday but it just doesn't do it.


"If you can be absolutely comfortable with not knowing who you are, then what's left is who you are -- the Being behind the human, a field of pure potentiality rather than something that is already defined."


----------



## mrunorthodox1

spaghetti sauce


----------



## Barakiel

Hoping I have a more productive day tomorrow.


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Ckg2011

If I had $2.5 billion dollars I would be rich.


----------



## komorikun

I guess I'm not a witch yet since I just warmed up my right hand by sticking it under my shirt. Well, the belly is warmer than the tits. 

God damn, this apartment is cold even with my electric blanket on.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Maybe Norman Bates was right after all... I had this movie lying around and decided to watch it today :lol


----------



## scooby

Reality hurts.


----------



## komorikun

Why would a brand new poster feel the need to PM someone?


----------



## harrison

Someone left the biggest teddy bear I've ever seen in my life down in the carpark - it was just sitting there on the concrete. I looked out the window again just now and it's gone so someone must have taken it. Maybe it was that guy up the road with the gigantic snowman on his balcony.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*harrison*

Did you hear about the explosion (gas bottles) in what they said is the cbd of Melbourne? They say a guy had a knife, people got hurt. :O


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> @harrison
> 
> Did you hear about the explosion (gas bottles) in what they said is the cbd of Melbourne? They say a guy had a knife, people got hurt. :O


Not sure about the gas bottle mate - but I know some psycho was stabbing people in the city before the cops shot him. Big African looking guy with one of those Moslem long outfits on - probably a terrorist thing. Bloody psychos. Glad I stayed home today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Not sure about the gas bottle mate - but I know some psycho was stabbing people in the city before the cops shot him. Big African looking guy with one of those Moslem long outfits on - probably a terrorist thing. Bloody psychos. Glad I stayed home today.


It is good to know that you were safe mate. 

On TV they showed a car or truck on fire (they say it was gas bottles which caused the explosion), police cars and that guy you described waving a knife at people. :O


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> It is good to know that you were safe mate.
> 
> On TV they showed a car or truck on fire (they say it was gas bottles which caused the explosion), police cars and that guy you described waving a knife at people. :O


Thanks mate - yeah I was more worried about my boy, he works in the city but he's up in a different part of town. I texted him and he's okay too. It was down near Bourke St mall - just near where that guy ran all those people down last year.

Yeah, they had someone's phone footage of the psycho trying to stab the cop too, but then one of them shot him so that was good.


----------



## discopotato

my aunt is a cold hearted b itch. why did I let her back into my life again


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - yeah I was more worried about my boy, he works in the city but he's up in a different part of town. I texted him and he's okay too. It was down near Bourke St mall - just near where that guy ran all those people down last year.
> 
> Yeah, they had someone's phone footage of the psycho trying to stab the cop too, but then one of them shot him so that was good.


You're welcome mate. 

Good to hear that your son is ok too. 

Must be something about that area, amount of people or something.

Tazer is safer. But I guess only in the states they do that.



discopotato said:


> my aunt is a cold hearted b itch. why did I let her back into my life again


 Awww. :hug


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome mate.
> 
> Good to hear that your son is ok too.
> 
> *Must be something about that area, amount of people or something.
> *
> Tazer is safer. But I guess only in the states they do that.


You were right about the gas bottles - I knew there'd been a car on fire but I didn't know about the bottles. His idea was obviously to drive to one of the busiest parts of the city, set the car on fire and hopefully cause a big explosion so that he could kill as many as possible. Fortunately it just burned and didn't explode.

Apparently after he'd killed the first man and stabbed two other people he was trying to stab one of the policemen. The news said they were just trying to get the knife off him but the people all around there were yelling to shoot him, so the cop shot him in the chest. He died in hospital not long after.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

komorikun said:


> Why would a brand new poster feel the need to PM someone?


I always find that odd too. I wouldn't even reply to a PM from someone that I've never seen posting before.


----------



## Ekardy

It’s freezing outside! Yes! :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


> It's freezing outside! Yes! :yay


:bah !!!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ekardy said:


> It's freezing outside! Yes!


Welcome to Canada!!! Lol.


----------



## Barakiel

Barakiel said:


> I'd like to be able to post here everyday as a personal goal. I plan on taking my Adderall everyday and I think that will help some. It works best when I have to put my thoughts into words, whether I'm talking to people in person or writing messages.
> 
> It's mostly for my sake of course, even if I'm just shamelessly hijacking random threads and converting them into my own public blog, I'll take any chance to practice putting my thoughts into words. But it's not just that, I'd like to make some lasting connections too. Also seeing people complain about the forum dying is something of an inspiration. I think it's a bit of an exaggeration to say that it's dying, but it's definitely not as active as it used to be. Not that I think I'll single-handedly save the forum, I'll just be doing what other people here do already by replying to people and having mini-conversations within threads (hopefully).


Guess who completely forgot about this! I even told someone I was going to take a little break from SAS. I did, but it sure didn't help with my communication issues or feeling isolated.

I worry I'm going to end up accomplishing nothing in life because of this forgetfulness/inability to form new, productive habits.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I ate a tomato, lettuce and ham sandwich to eat my feelings.


----------



## 3stacks

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I ate a tomato, lettuce and ham sandwich to eat my feelings.


 when dealing with feelings it's best to eat a big tub of ice cream


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> :bah !!!!


:b :squeeze



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Welcome to Canada!!! Lol.


I love cold weather! I was in Canada twice before, once for like a month during winter and....soooo much snow!! I loved it!


----------



## Ekardy

Neo said:


> Nice - one can get fed up with constantly warm days ...


My dream island (yes island) is one where I can be by the beach early in the morning all sunny and warm with a slight breeze... and go snowboarding later on in the day.

A girl can dream. 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Neo said:


> Nice - one can get fed up with constantly warm days ...


I don't like extremes in either direction. I wouldn't like all hot days either, but I was not ready for snow today. :bah


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> I don't like extremes in either direction. I wouldn't like all hot days either, but I was not ready for snow today. :bah


You have the snow!?!?! :eek :heart

@Neo, Hawaii :heart
I still think about Maui. I had to be dragged away from there.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I wonder if Rose is still alive.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

3stacks said:


> when dealing with feelings it's best to eat a big tub of ice cream


Haha, I feel like I'll gain a pound if I do. :O I can't have a diet crash.


----------



## 3stacks

PurplePeopleEater said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> when dealing with feelings it's best to eat a big tub of ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I feel like I'll gain a pound if I do. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png I can't have a diet crash.
Click to expand...

 oh god yeah I'm the same as soon as I eat junk it will take an army to stop me. Haha maybe it's better to stick to the tomatoes then


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

3stacks said:


> oh god yeah I'm the same as soon as I eat junk it will take an army to stop me. Haha maybe it's better to stick to the tomatoes then


Junk food is good. :/

Lol Yea, I need to eat healthy. Plus, I'm getting just about all my nutrition with the wheat bread, lettuce, tomato, and ham.  If I ever have to go to the doctor, I won't have to worry too much about my health. It's a win win. It's still kinda hard to eat healthy since I don't have much of a life and want some kind of pleasure but I'm getting more in the habit of doing it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> You were right about the gas bottles - I knew there'd been a car on fire but I didn't know about the bottles. His idea was obviously to drive to one of the busiest parts of the city, set the car on fire and hopefully cause a big explosion so that he could kill as many as possible. Fortunately it just burned and didn't explode.
> 
> Apparently after he'd killed the first man and stabbed two other people he was trying to stab one of the policemen. The news said they were just trying to get the knife off him but the people all around there were yelling to shoot him, so the cop shot him in the chest. He died in hospital not long after.


They showed it burning on TV.

Should have gone for the leg. But I guess chest is a bigger area and less chance of a bullet going somewhere else. But tazer would have been safer for all.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> I ate a tomato, lettuce and ham sandwich to eat my feelings.


Did someone say sandwich? :mushy


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1  It was fresh and tasty, too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1  It was fresh and tasty, too.


:O Yummy.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> :O Yummy.


*tosses you a sammich*


----------



## scooby

****. guess it's true.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> *tosses you a sammich*


Oh, yummy. Thank you.


----------



## Ckg2011

It's cold outside.


----------



## Suchness

Ckg2011 said:


> It's cold outside.


Are you gonna go snowboarding?


----------



## Ckg2011

Suchness said:


> Are you gonna go snowboarding?


 Nope, I have never snowboarded ever. Never skied either. Tomorrow I am going to indoor skatepark south of Cleveland Ohio to ride BMX with some guys.


----------



## Suchness

Ckg2011 said:


> Nope, I have never snowboarded ever. Never skied either. Tomorrow I am going to indoor skatepark south of Cleveland Ohio to ride BMX with some guys.


Cleveland, that's where Kid Cudi's from, that's cool man. I hope you ride into a girl and get lucky and all that.


----------



## Ckg2011

Suchness said:


> Cleveland, that's where Kid Cudi's from, that's cool man. I hope you ride into a girl and get lucky and all that.


 Thank you.  Yeah it should be fun. :yes


----------



## coeur_brise

*https://www.quora.com/What's-the-most-depressing-meal-you've-eaten *
Thus with my black dog (depression) at my side all day, I did not expect to laugh/cry alternately while reading this Quora question. 
Life is funny and sometimes sad.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol I called this man sir at work but he looked like he was only 32 at most. I say sir and ma'am to almost everyone, though. Unless they're a kid. Even if they look like they're only 18, which is funny cause I'm 25 saying sir and ma'am to someone younger than me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I called this man sir at work but he looked like he was only 32 at most. I say sir and ma'am to almost everyone, though. Unless they're a kid. Even if they look like they're only 18, which is funny cause I'm 25 saying sir and ma'am to someone younger than me.


Yes Ma'am.  :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I'm sure he is a goat, not a dog, but love the story -


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Yes Ma'am.  :b


Haha. :grin2:

I probably seem weird saying it to just about everybody but I don't care.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. :grin2:
> 
> I probably seem weird saying it to just about everybody but I don't care.


Yes Ma'am.


----------



## Chevy396

I have to keep repeating to myself "I don't deserve to be in pain." just so that I don't let some douche in a white jacket to tell me how to live my life and try to punish me if I don't listen. It is sick and wrong and pointless.


----------



## discopotato

sometimes its easier to say that I have a boyfriend because some dudes respect other dudes more than my right to say no


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This is like a fairy tail and a beautiful song to have in a Church -


----------



## Kevin001

Not everyone will like me and I'm ok with that.


----------



## MHD

You never stop clapping, time between claps just gets longer.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A sure sign of aging... Being happy when someone cancels on your mutual plans to hang out, because you can then just stay home.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Weird how when I take out the trash at work, I have to press and hold the button down until it stops when before, I just had to press the button for like one second. I guess they changed it. That doesn't make sense though but the other day, I kept putting trash in it and kept forgetting to press and hold each time cause every single day, I used to just press it. So, it was a bit annoying. Lol


----------



## scooby

I need to live or I'm going to die. 

Sounds like a very obvious thing that happens. If you aren't living, you're dead. But I mean I need to find purpose in my life, find the path to happiness, meaning, have experiences that make my life feel worth living within my next milestone birthday or I'm ready to leave.


----------



## harrison

Watched this film the other day and it was really good, especially Jeff Bridges. I'd like to see Texas one day - maybe go on a road trip or something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Watched this film the other day and it was really good, especially Jeff Bridges. I'd like to see Texas one day - maybe go on a road trip or something.


The story of banks screwing people over and them robbing the bank has been done ovér and over again in Hollywood over the years. From Westerns to that movie.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Weird how when I take out the trash at work, I have to press and hold the button down until it stops when before, I just had to press the button for like one second. I guess they changed it. That doesn't make sense though but the other day, I kept putting trash in it and kept forgetting to press and hold each time cause every single day, I used to just press it. So, it was a bit annoying. Lol


Sometimes there is a few modes built into the buttons. If press and hold down a few buttons for like 2-10 sec it might go into another mode. Sometimes the modes are built into the one button and pressing for so amount of seconds sends it into that mode. Best to ask someone if it has multiple modes and how to switch it into those modes. Or look online for same model of bin and find the manufactures manual.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

discopotato said:


> sometimes its easier to say that I have a boyfriend because some dudes respect other dudes more than my right to say no


I'm thinking that is probably guy or man code if back off because of bf. Like women have girl code. Mentioned ä lot on Youtube at what those codes are.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## 0589471

discopotato said:


> sometimes its easier to say that I have a boyfriend because some dudes respect other dudes more than my right to say no


If I could I would give this a +100000. :nod


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Sometimes there is a few modes built into the buttons. If press and hold down a few buttons for like 2-10 sec it might go into another mode. Sometimes the modes are built into the one button and pressing for so amount of seconds sends it into that mode. Best to ask someone if it has multiple modes and how to switch it into those modes. Or look online for same model of bin and find the manufactures manual.


I didn't know if it was because the people at work changed it or if it was broken or what. But it's no big deal. I can just figure it out myself. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I didn't know if it was because the people at work changed it or if it was broken or what. But it's no big deal. I can just figure it out myself. :b


Oh, ok. :b

Some men tend to not use manuals and figure it out due to pride reasons if know what I mean. Women read the manuals and then show the men how to do it. :lol Same with directions, maps.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

discopotato said:


> sometimes its easier to say that I have a boyfriend because some dudes respect other dudes more than my right to say no


I think this man explains what man code is and how it was shown throughout history and why men respect men -






I noticed man code, girl code on a tv show (MTV?), which got me interested in what they were on about.

Basically a true man is easy to spot if know what to look for. But no man is perfect, like a project.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


>


Is that what they teach with girl code? :O


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> The story of banks screwing people over and them robbing the bank has been done ovér and over again in Hollywood over the years. From Westerns to that movie.


Yeah, it probably has been mate.

I really like the look of that part of the US - it reminded me of another film I liked years ago with Harry Dean Stanton - Paris, Texas. Bit of a classic. Did you ever see that one?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Oh, ok. :b
> 
> Some men tend to not use manuals and figure it out due to pride reasons if know what I mean. Women read the manuals and then show the men how to do it. :lol Same with directions, maps.


Lol xD

Well, I like doing things myself first.  I guess I just prefer it. It's easier in a way. Plus, it helps me learn things on my own, which is nice.


----------



## Ekardy

My dogs snoring really loud.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> My dogs snoring really loud.


lol awww...barney must be having a nice sleep! I should be sleeping but it's just not happening right now  Kardy we can be insomniatics together! (I know it's insomniac but I love insomniatic haha)


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol awww...barney must be having a nice sleep! I should be sleeping but it's just not happening right now  Kardy we can be insomniatics together! (I know it's insomniac but I love insomniatic haha)


Lol insomniatics it shall be!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, it probably has been mate.
> 
> I really like the look of that part of the US - it reminded me of another film I liked years ago with Harry Dean Stanton - Paris, Texas. Bit of a classic. Did you ever see that one?


Just something I have noticed over the years.

Texas looks similar to Australian outback in some ways.

I haven't seen that film, but looks interesting. I recognize a few of the actors. Dean Stockwell used to be in a TV show called Quantum Leap as a character named Al or something like that, who assisted Sam who transferred into different bodies throughout time, fixing events in time sort of thing.

This TV show -






Another, Harry Dean Stanton has worked alongside Kurt Russell from memory in Escape from New York, about 3 or so years before the movie in your post -






Kind of rewatched those escape from LA, New York movies änd still like them.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol xD
> 
> Well, I like doing things myself first.  I guess I just prefer it. It's easier in a way. Plus, it helps me learn things on my own, which is nice.


Same, I just drive in a direction and find my way.

Yes, I'm one of those men I talk about. :O :b



Ekardy said:


> My dogs snoring really loud.


Reminds me of this -






Look on the dogs, owners face, classic. :lol


----------



## scintilla

I get an error every time I try to create a thread. What's up with that?


Edit: Finally got it to work after tinkering with the title. Weird.


----------



## tehuti88

Well damn. I'd just directed that weird demon thread OP to the Spiritual Support subforum when the thread got locked. :/


----------



## Chevy396

If I have any kids I'd like to meet them so I can help them know how to deal with the pain and anxiety that comes with my genes.

I've gotten good enough at it over my life so maybe they could have a better start.


----------



## andy1984

tehuti88 said:


> Well damn. I'd just directed that weird demon thread OP to the Spiritual Support subforum when the thread got locked. :/


yeah ppl post equally as out there stuff in various places. it was closed because ppl were only making fun of them? I suppose missionaries expect to be ignored anyway...


----------



## Fun Spirit

WHO uploaded that naked butt image with the Turkey head sticking out of it? 
You wrong for that. LOL.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Reminds me of this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the dogs, owners face, classic. :lol


:lol I love this!


----------



## Ckg2011

Who on Earth keeps buying these god awful crossover SUV's and why? :stu


----------



## Crisigv

How do adults make friends?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Crisigv said:


> How do adults make friends?


Have you tried meetup yet?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ckg2011 said:


> Who on Earth keeps buying these god awful crossover SUV's and why? :stu


I don't blame you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> How do adults make friends?


By getting to know one another. It's okay, I am not good at that either sometimes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Black As Day said:


> WHO uploaded that naked butt image with the Turkey head sticking out of it?
> You wrong for that. LOL.


I can guess who that was. :b



Ekardy said:


> :lol I love this!


:yes



Crisigv said:


> How do adults make friends?


Attending events and meeting people.


----------



## komorikun

Black As Day said:


> WHO uploaded that naked butt image with the Turkey head sticking out of it?
> You wrong for that. LOL.


This one? It's supposed to be a turkey cooking TV show.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093518163-post17072.html


----------



## lily

oh i have a random thought of the day right now. it's Christ-mas or x-mas. Christmas is about Christ and giving, love and sacrifice. Not about Santa Clause and the reindeers although that could be for fun. i love cute reindeers^


----------



## scooby

Alright then. It's a go.


----------



## Memories of Silence

tehuti88 said:


> Well damn. I'd just directed that weird demon thread OP to the Spiritual Support subforum when the thread got locked. :/





andy1984 said:


> yeah ppl post equally as out there stuff in various places. it was closed because ppl were only making fun of them? I suppose missionaries expect to be ignored anyway...


I have moved it to Spiritual Support and reopened it.  I hadn't thought of moving it there, and thought it would only keep getting the same types of replies it was getting.


----------



## Suchness

scooby said:


> Alright then. It's a go.


Scooby Doo take me toooooo


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That Koala at 1:18+ must be up something, but what? -






:sus :stu


----------



## scintilla

Really need to focus and study these next few days.


----------



## Vip3r

I have to give my chihuahua some medicine with a dropper. I am expecting this to end with the bottle smashed on the floor and bite marks all over my hand. :laugh:


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> I have to give my chihuahua some medicine with a dropper. I am expecting this to end with the bottle smashed on the floor and bite marks all over my hand.


Aww poor little dog! Hope they're feeling better.  Did you manage to get the medicine to them okay?? lol


----------



## Taaylah

I’m wondering why my local Sephora called me earlier today? They didn’t leave a voicemail (weird, because usually voicemails are standard for businesses). I called them back a few hours later, immediately got put on hold, got put on hold from that hold, then hung up on without ever speaking to a human person. I guess I’ll never know what they wanted


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww poor little dog! Hope they're feeling better.  Did you manage to get the medicine to them okay?? lol


He took it, but he was mad at me the rest of the day.  I bought some wet food to put it in for next time so he should like that better. Thanks, seems like the medicine is helping him so far.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nice. I'm working Thanksgiving day.  Ready for dat double pay.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Nice. I'm working Thanksgiving day.  Ready for dat double pay.


Awesome.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I was cutting down on dairy for a while, then I started adding some back in. Now I'm eating too much, and need to cut back again. That stuff is addictive. :sus


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Cat heaven -






:mushy


----------



## Atargatis Oorial

What is the common thread?

A teenage Papesse and her Hermetic lesbian sister.
Three pairs of Salisbury residents (from an endless supply of doubles).
A soulful Queen.
A Mercurial duettist.
Lots of trees in more than one State.

Obviously I have suffered with terrible anxiety. Even though I am safe, I have still felt very afraid. But the last thing I want is for anyone to get hurt. I have not intended to attack anyone; only to defend myself.

I want to feel safe. I want to protect myself and I want to protect my loved ones.

I was shocked, surprised and saddened by some recent events.


----------



## harrison

I wonder why El Trumpo wears a jacket when he plays golf? 

Must be something to do the waistline.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I wonder why El Trumpo wears a jacket when he plays golf?
> 
> Must be something to do the waistline.


Always wears suits? :stu


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Always wears suits? :stu


Probably just a bit too much cheese-cake mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Probably just a bit too much cheese-cake mate.


Can relate to that. :b


----------



## Barakiel

Wish I was able to enjoy the snow outside right now.


----------



## Chevy396

It's weird to think how I was entering adulthood when this was the world...






But has it really changed that much, or does it just feel that way because the way we view the world has changed so much? Everything looks different in HD.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol My seafood manager cussed in front of me then had a surprised look on her face and said I'm sorry. I couldn't help but smile. That was hilarious. Especially cause she tried to cover it up real quick by saying she meant another word.


----------



## Ekardy

Why can't it snow here?


----------



## Suchness

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol My seafood manager cussed in front of me then had a surprised look on her face and said I'm sorry. I couldn't help but smile. That was hilarious. Especially cause she tried to cover it up real quick by saying she meant another word.


Pull her to the side and tell her you don't appreciate that kind of language.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol My seafood manager cussed in front of me then had a surprised look on her face and said I'm sorry. I couldn't help but smile. That was hilarious. Especially cause she tried to cover it up real quick by saying she meant another word.


:O

Thinking that we all have done that at one time or another. :b


----------



## firestar

Ekardy said:


> Why can't it snow here?


Do you want some? We have extra 

I'm really glad I don't have to work when it snows. I heard the roads were terrible today.


----------



## Suchness

My friend once said that I'm mysterious like the clouds.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Suchness said:


> Pull her to the side and tell her you don't appreciate that kind of language.


How prudish. :lol
@ANX1 I've done it before with someone that was 22 at work and for some reason, I said oops. Even though he was younger than me. Lol


----------



## Chevy396

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol My seafood manager cussed in front of me then had a surprised look on her face and said I'm sorry. I couldn't help but smile. That was hilarious. Especially cause she tried to cover it up real quick by saying she meant another word.


Now you can blackmail her if she gets on you! :wink2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Chevy396 said:


> Now you can blackmail her if she gets on you! :wink2:


Lol :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1 I've done it before with someone that was 22 at work and for some reason, I said oops. Even though he was younger than me. Lol


:O

I just say excuse my French. :b


----------



## Ekardy

firestar said:


> Do you want some? We have extra
> 
> I'm really glad I don't have to work when it snows. I heard the roads were terrible today.


Yes! Send the snow over! 

Oh, I'm glad you didn't have to deal with the terrible roads today though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> :O
> 
> I just say excuse my French. :b


Haha. Do you say pardon my French also? :b I've heard people say pardon my French way more than excuse my French. xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Haha. Do you say pardon my French also? :b I've heard people say pardon my French way more than excuse my French. xD


I believe that is the correct saying, but I like excuse better (be different and all). :b


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> Yes! Send the snow over!
> 
> Oh, I'm glad you didn't have to deal with the terrible roads today though.


I will send over my 4x4 along with some CO snow. It keeps dehydrating the crap outta me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> I believe that is the correct saying, but I like excuse better (be different and all). :b


:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :b


 :b


----------



## Chevy396

I wish doctors could figure out and accept that some of us only want them for prescriptions and emergencies, and that is my right as a law-abiding citizen. I will not give up on access to pain meds and simply kill myself. After all this work and pain it would be stupid.


----------



## Chevy396

I do have a slight desire to go live homeless and just really party until I die. The problem is that I never seem to quite die.


----------



## firestar

Ekardy said:


> Yes! Send the snow over!
> 
> Oh, I'm glad you didn't have to deal with the terrible roads today though.


Okay, here you go:










Haha, just kidding  I actually took that picture two years ago. The snow we got yesterday wasn't bad enough to photograph. Although I hear we're in for a bad winter, so maybe we'll get another Snowmageddon later this year . . .


----------



## Ekardy

firestar said:


> Okay, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just kidding  I actually took that picture two years ago. The snow we got yesterday wasn't bad enough to photograph. Although I hear we're in for a bad winter, so maybe we'll get another Snowmageddon later this year . . .


:O
Omg that's a lot of snow! 
We got random snow here last year, it's rare here (south Texas) but I'm hoping for another anomaly. Definitely not as bad as that though!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

When having a bad day, this definitely helps -






Little fella at 4:31+. Good try mate, did well, had some fun.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> When having a bad day, this definitely helps -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little fella at 4:31+. Good try mate, did well, had some fun.


That was great fun mate - I love that song. And some of those kids could really dance.


----------



## Karsten

I'm so happy I get to wake up in the morning and talk to someone who makes me happy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> That was great fun mate - I love that song. And some of those kids could really dance.


Parents too. :yes


----------



## funnynihilist

Hey, you! Out there on your own Sitting naked by the phone. Would you touch me? 



Hey, you! With your ear against the wall Waiting for someone to call out. Would you touch me?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Let the dance be with you -






:banana


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just made eggplant for the first time since I've been an adult (I might have had it a few times as a kid but I hated that kind of stuff then). I steamed it with my rice cooker with garlic. Not bad. Smells like cucumber when you cut it raw.


----------



## komorikun

I bought eggnog but it has a rather boring flavor. I mean, it's okay but I wouldn't buy it again.

Tried adding whiskey to it but that made it completely disgusting.


----------



## Vip3r

komorikun said:


> I bought eggnog but it has a rather boring flavor. I mean, it's okay but I wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> Tried adding whiskey to it but that made it completely disgusting.


I have tried several eggnogs. So far I have liked this one the best. To me it is a nice mix of not too sweet but also not an overpowering alcohol taste.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's so easy to sit here and wish to be rich. And I guess that's what I like about it... it's easy. Just sitting here... wanting that money.


----------



## Taaylah

I hope the construction workers who were working on our building come back on Monday. I had to show one around the building the other day and I think he likes me? Kind of hard to tell, but it felt like we kept making eye contact all day, and when he saw me leaving he said bye (could just be good manners though).


----------



## Suchness

the cheat said:


> It's so easy to sit here and wish to be rich. And I guess that's what I like about it... it's easy. Just sitting here... wanting that money.


Can you imagine me getting rich too please?


----------



## komorikun

Vip3r said:


> I have tried several eggnogs. So far I have liked this one the best. To me it is a nice mix of not too sweet but also not an overpowering alcohol taste.


I'll keep my eye out for that brand. I checked my local booze store's website and they don't have it but perhaps the supermarket might.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I told my mother about my healthy diet and she said you're not doing it to lose weight are you, so I said I'm doing it to eat healthy, too. She sounded concerned like she thinks I have an eating disorder. Haha. But I know how moms can be. I didn't want her thinking that. But if I had an eating disorder, I wouldn't be eating healthy. Just didn't want her freaking out about me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

the cheat said:


> It's so easy to sit here and wish to be rich. And I guess that's what I like about it... it's easy. Just sitting here... wanting that money.


Problem is lifestyle matches income. Basically toys, houses, etc are just more expensive to buy, run.

Also when know can afford things, don't lust after them anymore.

If have something custom and original, you have achieved what most with money want. To be different.


----------



## The Linux Guy

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I told my mother about my healthy diet and she said you're not doing it to lose weight are you, so I said I'm doing it to eat healthy, too. She sounded concerned like she thinks I have an eating disorder. Haha. But I know how moms can be. I didn't want her thinking that. But if I had an eating disorder, I wouldn't be eating healthy. Just didn't want her freaking out about me.


Your Mom sounds like an interesting person. :b


----------



## tehuti88

IMDB review by "engine_tiger":



> When I watch CSI Miami, David Caruso's performance makes a spoof of the whole show. When he talks to someone his head almost hits the table where he is sitting on. And the dramatically removal of his shades kills me all the time. No matter how serious the plot of the show, Caruso makes it non believable or laughable. After a while in the show he will get annoying. He appears non human to me. No flaws. And if they would find a character flaw it would be only because he tried to achieve world peace. *Here is a plot from me: The next time he is in the lab, he'll knock over some chemicals while removing his shades or knocking them off the table with his head because someone came in and starts talking to him, causing a massive explosion. All they ever find of him is his fiery red scalp and his sunglasses. He'll never appear in the show. His position will be filled with someone human and good looking.*
> 
> So there.


3/10 stars

:haha


----------



## PandaBearx

komorikun said:


> I bought eggnog but it has a rather boring flavor. I mean, it's okay but I wouldn't buy it again.
> 
> Tried adding whiskey to it but that made it completely disgusting.












I think this with eggnog and a bit of cinnamon is tasty as well. I haven't had it since last year so my mind is a bit hazy of it. But there's some pretty good drink recipes with it. I think I drank it as shots last holiday? so I added fireball whiskey, which admittedly wasn't super amazing (shots aren't) but enjoyable and not disgustingly strong all the same. :yes Apparently you can mix it with a few things, like hot chocolate, vanallia milkshakes etc. which I think I'll try this year.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I_Exist said:


> Your Mom sounds like an interesting person. :b


Lol That she is.


----------



## komorikun

I'm not sure how a blood clot ended up on the front side of my pants (home pants) as I got up from the toilet. Hmm.... I just started using these pants yesterday to I'm going to be wearing them for 3-4 days more, blood stain or not. Won't be doing the laundry for another week.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to start thinking about Christmas shopping soon.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I had hiccups the last 20 minutes of work today. It was a bit of a nuisance while working. I just got me something to drink for it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I've been anxious the past week just thinking about how I'm gonna have to deal with customers on Black Friday. Ugghhhhh....


----------



## Wanderlust26

funnynihilist said:


> Hey, you! Out there on your own Sitting naked by the phone. Would you touch me?
> 
> Hey, you! With your ear against the wall Waiting for someone to call out. Would you touch me?


Dude....I was listening to that song on repeat just a few days ago.... :0


----------



## funnynihilist

Wanderlust26 said:


> Dude....I was listening to that song on repeat just a few days ago.... :0


Me too, like 6 or 7 times haha


----------



## Taaylah

I have no idea why I did that :haha I’m just bored I guess


----------



## scintilla

It's snowing


----------



## funnynihilist

This site is feeling more gentrified and yuppie-ish to me.


----------



## 0589471

funnynihilist said:


> This site is feeling more gentrified and yuppie-ish to me.


at least there will always be goats. Even if they are a bit yuppie-ish these days


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> at least there will always be goats. Even if they are a bit yuppie-ish these days


Give the goats some spray paint so they can get some graffiti going up in here hahah

Let them stomp all over the kale/avocado smoothie machine!


----------



## andy1984

went to a meetup after not going for a long time. met a nice girl


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Watching my gf play games. It is cute.


----------



## 3stacks

I'd like to be the first person to die on mars


----------



## Suchness

3stacks said:


> I'd like to be the first person to die on mars


Sorry to break it to you but according to ancient texts Alalu, an exiled Annunaki king was the first person to die on mars. They carved a rock resembling his face to serve as his tomb, I reckon the face on mars is probably the same rock.


----------



## 3stacks

Suchness said:


> Sorry to break it to you but according to ancient texts Alalu, an exiled Annunaki king was the first person to die on mars. They carved a rock resembling his face to serve as his tomb, I reckon the face on mars is probably the same rock.


Well that's just my luck isn't it.


----------



## cosmicslop

29 is a fake age. It was created to be a waiting room for 28 year olds to stay in until until they can say "I'm 30." And the thing about 30 is, I don't know, it's kind of awkward. I'm not one of those people who's freaking out about having to accomplish big things in order to deserve being able to announce I'm 30 years old. It's just weird transitioning to a new way to describe your age. Also I don't believe your 30's truly start until your 31. No one can convince otherwise.


----------



## CNikki

Happy Carb-Filling-Binge-Eating-Utopian-For-Depressives-Then-Spend-The-Next-Few-Months-Starving-To-Lose-The-Weight Day, everyone.

_(AKA Thanksgiving for us Americans.)_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I must have left my laptop in standby mode or something because the battery was completely drained this time. It self-discharges a little bit even when I completely shut it down but it tends to take months for it to get way down. I don't think it's been more than a few weeks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I have this on repeat and never get bored of it -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Dancing around the place to this song (doing the twist dance like Elvis) -


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I must have left my laptop in standby mode or something because the battery was completely drained this time. It self-discharges a little bit even when I completely shut it down but it tends to take months for it to get way down. I don't think it's been more than a few weeks.


I thought you only had a desktop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I thought you only had a desktop.


 I used to but I bought a cheap Asus laptop on Amazon a couple years back because it was the only practical way of having a backup computer for power outages (way too expensive and complicated to set up a backup power system to run a desktop for any long period of time without a gas generator). I don't use the laptop much, which is why I have to keep an eye on the battery. Sometimes I don't check it for weeks or months.

I also regret buying this one because it has a proprietary power plug on it and you can only charge it with the adapter/charger it came with.


----------



## firestar

CNikki said:


> Happy Carb-Filling-Binge-Eating-Utopian-For-Depressives-Then-Spend-The-Next-Few-Months-Starving-To-Lose-The-Weight Day, everyone.
> 
> _(AKA Thanksgiving for us Americans.)_


I'm the lightest I've been in months (finally lost the weight the few pounds I gained over the summer). Plus I got some bad news yesterday. So, believe me, today I'm going to eat _everything_.


----------



## firestar

Is it really more environmentally friendly to use the dishwasher if you have to rinse the dishes beforehand and/or put them back in the dishwasher because they aren't properly cleaned the first time?


----------



## harrison

Amazing full moon outside my window tonight - it keeps going back behind the clouds then comes back out again. It's like a free show.


----------



## Karsten

firestar said:


> Is it really more environmentally friendly to use the dishwasher if you have to rinse the dishes beforehand and/or put them back in the dishwasher because they aren't properly cleaned the first time?


I never understood dishwashers to be honest. Seeing people rinse the dishes off before loading them up seemed to defeat the purpose. I also feel like I can do a better job with some elbow grease. A full sink (5 cups/mugs, 3 bowls, 2 plates, some utencils and tupperware, etc.) only takes me about 10 minutes. I'm pretty sure dishwasher cycles are longer than that.

As far as saving water, you can shut the water off while sponging the dishes and rinse them all at once.


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> Amazing full moon outside my window tonight - it keeps going back behind the clouds then comes back out again. It's like a free show.


It passed over my house about 9 hours ago. I told him to say "hi" to Harrison for me. :lol


----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> It passed over my house about 9 hours ago. I told him to say "hi" to Harrison for me. :lol




It's quite unusual here - we've had a lot of cloud today and light rain, so it keeps going back behind the clouds. Pretty bright when it comes back out too. Lovely to see.

Hope you and your Mum are good over there mate.


----------



## firestar

Karsten said:


> I never understood dishwashers to be honest. Seeing people rinse the dishes off before loading them up seemed to defeat the purpose. I also feel like I can do a better job with some elbow grease. A full sink (5 cups/mugs, 3 bowls, 2 plates, some utencils and tupperware, etc.) only takes me about 10 minutes. I'm pretty sure dishwasher cycles are longer than that.
> 
> As far as saving water, you can shut the water off while sponging the dishes and rinse them all at once.


I don't like using the dishwasher, either. My roommate uses it all the time. She even puts her pots and pans in the dishwasher, which seems kind of strange to me. If I'm using her dishes, I put them in the dishwasher. But I prefer to wash mine. I use some of them every day, so it's much easier to give them a brief scrub and rinse after I use them rather than wait until the dishwasher is run.


----------



## scintilla

I recently read that Canadians can request a portrait of the Queen from the Canadian government and they will have one sent to them for free. I told my friends back home about it, jokingly suggesting that they should take advantage of this great opportunity. Anyway, I totally forgot about it until today when I suddenly I received a photo from one of my friends...in which they were ecstatically posing with their new Queen portrait ahaha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

scintilla said:


> I recently read that Canadians can request a portrait of the Queen from the Canadian government and they will have one sent to them for free. I told my friends back home about it, jokingly suggesting that they should take advantage of this great opportunity. Anyway, I totally forgot about it until today when I suddenly I received a photo from one of my friends...in which they were ecstatically posing with their new Queen portrait ahaha.


Are you Canadian? I had no knowledge of this...not that I want one anyway, but just seems so random, lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

scintilla said:


> I recently read that Canadians can request a portrait of the Queen from the Canadian government and they will have one sent to them for free. I told my friends back home about it, jokingly suggesting that they should take advantage of this great opportunity. Anyway, I totally forgot about it until today when I suddenly I received a photo from one of my friends...in which they were ecstatically posing with their new Queen portrait ahaha.


Sounds like they have a great sense of humour. :b


----------



## Barakiel

How come emojis only sometimes work on here?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This reminds me of how my car accelerates under mild throttle -






In addition, that it moves around (side to side) more when accelerating which makes it a handful, lot of fun to drive.


----------



## funnynihilist

I had a dream last night that I was in a raft with two other people and we were on a lake and a storm was coming. Then as the storm approached the raft deflated. what could this mean?


----------



## harrison

My son's going away for a month next weekend and I'm going to miss him. I hope we can Skype a bit. He's off up to Japan and Sth Korea again - this time he's working in the Tokyo office of his work for a week as well. Should be exciting for him.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Got one bill paid. Now, I just need to pay the other bill for next week.


----------



## komorikun

Kind of eerie when a brand new poster bumps 20 threads with a one liner in quick succession.


----------



## firestar

My brother came to see my cat yesterday. They've only met once before, sometime last year. Cat licked my brother's hand. Not just a tiny lick, a full on licking extravaganza. It really is a very strange habit.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

funnynihilist said:


> I had a dream last night that I was in a raft with two other people and we were on a lake and a storm was coming. Then as the storm approached the raft deflated. what could this mean?


A raft is made of wood, how can it deflate? Unless mean a rubber dinghy?

Unless the raft is made of barrels? :stu

I'm thinking isolation on a lake means lonely and deflating means something going wrong when problems prop up in life. You'll probäbly get many answers to the same question based on life experiences. That is my interpretation based on your previous post's. :b



harrison said:


> My son's going away for a month next weekend and I'm going to miss him. I hope we can Skype a bit. He's off up to Japan and Sth Korea again - this time he's working in the Tokyo office of his work for a week as well. Should be exciting for him.


Aww, mate. 

Good thing is it is only a month.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Got one bill paid. Now, I just need to pay the other bill for next week.


Good to hear. 



firestar said:


> My brother came to see my cat yesterday. They've only met once before, sometime last year. Cat licked my brother's hand. Not just a tiny lick, a full on licking extravaganza. It really is a very strange habit.


Probably has hair on his hand or sign of affection, or likes to groom. Miss Persian is like that, constäntly grooming herself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Kind of eerie when a brand new poster bumps 20 threads with a one liner in quick succession.


Do you think it is a -


----------



## firestar

ANX1 said:


> Probably has hair on his hand or sign of affection, or likes to groom. Miss Persian is like that, constäntly grooming herself.


That's what's odd - I don't have hair on my hand and he still licks me. He barely knows my brother, so it can't be affection. Maybe we have a similar scent because we're family? Does scent work like that? Or maybe he just likes grooming other people.

Has Miss Persian ever lived with other cats? Did she groom them, too?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

firestar said:


> That's what's odd - I don't have hair on my hand and he still licks me. He barely knows my brother, so it can't be affection. Maybe we have a similar scent because we're family? Does scent work like that? Or maybe he just likes grooming other people.


If pat a cat. Then put your hand near their face, they might think it is part of them and lick.

They usually rub against something, then smell it afterwards, even grate their teeth on it sometimes (tip of a cardboard box). They then come back to that spot to smell, reset that smell by rubbing against it again with their face or body hair the next day, or however long it takes to get back to that spot. Basically to mark their territory. They might sometimes go if another cat is in the area.



firestar said:


> Has Miss Persian ever lived with other cats? Did she groom them, too?


Not sure, not my cat. I know she came from a pet store and wasn't cheap. So only can assume that she was part of a litter.

She sits on her butt, splits legs and licks there a lot, including her tail. :O Sometimes licks her paws and grooms her face.

Sometimes smell perfume on her (I'm guessing from hugging her mum as she sees her owner as that, as have a close bond).


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I swear I can eat 10 kilos of ghottab and still want more.
It's like a rocket launched into the pleasure center of my brain. It's ****ing amazing. I ****ing love it. I ****ING LOVE YOU GHOTTAB!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 It is good. Haha. Once I get my other bill paid, it'll be even better.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Aww, mate.
> 
> Good thing is it is only a month.


Yes, you're right mate - lucky it's just a month. But he'll be away for Christmas this year - and New Years Eve. He says he wants to go somewhere exciting for New Years, I think he's going to Hong Kong or something.

My wife's going to be worried sick about him - I'm pretty sure he mentioned they were going snowboarding in Japan too. I'm trying to find a reputable travel insurance for him just in case he hurts himself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yes, you're right mate - lucky it's just a month. But he'll be away for Christmas this year - and New Years Eve. He says he wants to go somewhere exciting for New Years, I think he's going to Hong Kong or something.
> 
> My wife's going to be worried sick about him - I'm pretty sure he mentioned they were going snowboarding in Japan too. I'm trying to find a reputable travel insurance for him just in case he hurts himself.


Oh missing Christmas, New Years, etc. I can see why you'll miss him mate. 

Travel insurance is pretty good in some places, as I hear that can get a flight to another country (hospital) if necessary.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1 It is good. Haha. Once I get my other bill paid, it'll be even better.


A big :grin2: me thinks once it is payed.


----------



## Ekardy

Losing your phone in snow...not fun.
Two hours later...found it. :fall


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> Losing your phone in snow...not fun.
> Two hours later...found it. :fall


Aww. :hug


----------



## Suchness

geraltofrivia said:


> I swear I can eat 10 kilos of ghottab and still want more.
> 
> It's like a rocket launched into the pleasure center of my brain. It's ****ing amazing. I ****ing love it. I ****ING LOVE YOU GHOTTAB!


Damn I could go for some of that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> A big :grin2: me thinks once it is payed.


Oh yes. Definitely. :yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh yes. Definitely. :yes


Until they send the next bill. Find it is better to pay on last day to avoid them sending out the next bill too early. :b


----------



## Kevin001

Let the Christmas shopping begin....got my twin a weighted blanket .


----------



## CNikki

Apparently you can be asleep and somehow remain fairly conscious in the process. Never had that happen before. :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just made two eye of round steaks in the toaster oven and they came out surprisingly good (for cheap steaks that I didn't bother to do anything special to). Not a bad meal at all for 3 bucks.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Extra hours tomorrow. Woohoo. I got lucky cause my produce manager got strep throat and had to fill in for her but unlucky for her. My immune system must be really good cause all I ever get is a cold and I haven't even had a cold once this year. Never had the flu, either. The worst thing I had was when I had bronchitis when I was 8 and 10 years old. Other than that, just a common cold.


----------



## PandaBearx

I've been craving pizza really badly lately going to have to dedicate a night to ordering some.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Extra hours tomorrow. Woohoo. I got lucky cause my produce manager got strep throat and had to fill in for her but unlucky for her. My immune system must be really good cause all I ever get is a cold and I haven't even had a cold once this year. Never had the flu, either. The worst thing I had was when I had bronchitis when I was 8 and 10 years old. Other than that, just a common cold.


Awesome that you got extra hours. 

You are super woman. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I had cab fare tonight


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish I had cab fare tonight


How do you get home from work normally?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just had the randomest random thought. Sometimes it occurs to me how certain things in life don't even make sense but we just accept that's how things are because....that's how things are. But some things that are like that, I remember when I first encountered it and I was like "What? Why? That doesn't even accidentally make sense!". And now I don't even notice it. 

In a similar way, I am confused by crappy things that are just accepted even though they're crappy and no one even seems to notice that they're crappy and so I think I must be the only one who's ever noticed. But then when I mention it, the other person is like "Yeah. That's total crap!". And then I mention it to more people and they all agree that it's total crap. Then I wonder how the hell it was ever deemed acceptable to anyone who had any standards at all.

It seems that personal standards don't apply in groups. It's like...how do people reconcile this thing with that other thing that they all accept at the same time but many find them to be completely contradictory?


----------



## komorikun

What sort of sadist vacuums early in the morning?


----------



## Karsten

komorikun said:


> What sort of sadist vacuums early in the morning?


The same type of people who mow their lawn at 6:21am.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

komorikun said:


> What sort of sadist vacuums early in the morning?





Karsten said:


> The same type of people who mow their lawn at 6:21am.


Wouldn't that be in the Masochism category?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Awesome that you got extra hours.
> 
> You are super woman. :yes


Lol xD I wish I was a super woman. But I am in a way. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol xD I wish I was a super woman. But I am in a way. :b


To the rescue. :grin2:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> To the rescue. :grin2:


I'm strong mentally and physically...well sorta. Lol So I'm close enough. :laugh:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm strong mentally and physically...well sorta. Lol So I'm close enough. :laugh:


And jumps men in a single bound. :O  :b


----------



## harrison

You can always tell you're getting a bit manic when you don't just want to talk to people you actually want to eat them alive.


----------



## komorikun

Karsten said:


> The same type of people who mow their lawn at 6:21am.


Yes, the only thing more evil than lawn mowers and vacuumers are morning leaf blowers.


----------



## Overdrive

Karsten said:


> The same type of people who mow their lawn at 6:21am.


Because mowing your lawn in summer in the middle of the afternoon is better right ? :lol.
You people...


----------



## Karsten

Overdrive said:


> Because mowing your lawn in summer in the middle of the afternoon is better right ? :lol.
> You people...


I knew it was you!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Loneliness get's in the way of everything. It's always there nagging, gnawing away at me. I can't focus or do anything because of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> How do you get home from work normally?


By bus


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh, have to go out to Walmart. Wish I had someone to come with me.


----------



## Karsten

Have to clean the oven again. Goddamn turkeys.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> You can always tell you're getting a bit manic when you don't just want to talk to people you actually want to eat them alive.


Awww. Note to self, carry a supply of ready to eat meat when travelling with this person.  :b



Pete Beale said:


> Loneliness get's in the way of everything. It's always there nagging, gnawing away at me. I can't focus or do anything because of it.


Aww.

Sorry to hear mate. 



Crisigv said:


> Ugh, have to go out to Walmart. Wish I had someone to come with me.


I woúld hélp, but too far away to. 

Anyone?, anyone?, Bueller, Bueller -






:b



Karsten said:


> Have to clean the oven again. Goddamn turkeys.


I'm thinking that is why they call it "Thanks" for not "giving" a damn about making oven dirty. :b

Sorry, my jokes are really bad today. :b


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Yes, the only thing more evil than lawn mowers and vacuumers are morning leaf blowers.


God I have those neighbours.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Karsten said:


> The same type of people who mow their lawn at 6:21am.





Overdrive said:


> Because mowing your lawn in summer in the middle of the afternoon is better right ? :lol.
> You people...


Actually the grass is too moist in the morning to mow (cloggs it up, makes a loud sound). Around 3:00pm in the afternoon is best, especially because we have no ozone layer downunder and gets way too hot in middle of day.


----------



## AussiePea

Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


----------



## Karsten

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


Wow, that's awful. I remember her 

I'm really sorry, man.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> Actually the grass is too moist in the morning to mow (cloggs it up, makes a loud sound). Around 3:00pm in the afternoon is best, especially because we have no ozone layer downunder and gets way too hot in middle of day.


Well you know Karsten, he does things his own way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Ekardy said:


> Well you know Karsten, he does things his own way.


Don't we all?


----------



## Ekardy

twytarn said:


> Don't we all?


Well he likes everyone to do things his way, he's taken his lordship to a whole new level.
Do it his way or face the wrath.


----------



## Crisigv

@ANX1 no, no one else. I'm a loser here, remember?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


R.I.P lis.



Ekardy said:


> Well you know Karsten, he does things his own way.


He is Lord mod. 

There are also noise laws where have to operate machines at reasonable times of the day. I think different in each country with time of day, but yeah.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> @ANX1 no, no one else. I'm a loser here, remember?


No way. :hug

You are awesome. 

Something like this type of journey -






:O


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm inept at a lot of things. Haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


I am so sorry.


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


Not probably offline?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> Loneliness get's in the way of everything. It's always there nagging, gnawing away at me. I can't focus or do anything because of it.


I know the feeling all too well. :rub


----------



## PandaBearx

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


Very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> Not probably offline?


No, her username here was "Tangerine".

Thanks for the wishes all, it's her sisters I feel for the most though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm inept at a lot of things. Haha.


Some people are specialist's (good at one thing), some generalist's (good at many things).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

AussiePea said:


> Recently I posted about my best friend (former sas member as well) who was doing her post grad in Sweden but had fallen gravely ill. Well after countless times being sent home because she was apparently OK in the opinion of the hospital, she has died. I'm pretty numb tbh, she was an incredible person and we'd helped each other through a lot of tough times years ago. Glad I got to meet her in the USA last year. RIP lis.


Wow, I'm truly sorry. My condolences to you and her family.

I've been on this site too long and seen quite a few people go since 2003.


----------



## tehuti88

Why do people keep thinking I'm a feminist...? :con


----------



## SamanthaStrange

tehuti88 said:


> Why do people keep thinking I'm a feminist...? :con


Because you are female, and everyone knows all feeeemales are feminists. Come on, tehuti!


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> Why do people keep thinking I'm a feminist...? :con





twytarn said:


> Because you are female, and everyone knows all feeeemales are feminists. Come on, tehuti!


or if you dare have some kind of opposing opinion. :O the outrage


----------



## Karsten

tehuti88 said:


> Why do people keep thinking I'm a feminist...? :con


The avatar.


----------



## Vip3r

Pulled up to a creepy looking house to deliver their food (well milk shakes actually)

I knock
Customer: Who is it?
Me: Ubereats
Customer: Who?
Me: Ubereats, the food you ordered.
Customer: opens the door, stares at me.
Me: I hand the person the shakes.
Customer: I bet you have never come here for shakes before.
Me: :blank umm, ok bye.

Is that like slang for do you want to buy some drugs. :lol


----------



## 0589471

Vip3r said:


> Pulled up to a creepy looking house to deliver their food (well milk shakes actually)
> 
> I knock
> Customer: Who is it?
> Me: Ubereats
> Customer: Who?
> Me: Ubereats, the food you ordered.
> Customer: opens the door, stares at me.
> Me: I hand the person the shakes.
> Customer: I bet you have never come here for shakes before.
> Me: :blank umm, ok bye.
> 
> Is that like slang for do you want to buy some drugs.


sounds like some shady code, like if you were part of the "club" would've said something else at the door. He wanted to initiate you so you did the right thing by getting out when you could


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> sounds like some shady code, like if you were part of the "club" would've said something else at the door. He wanted to initiate you so you did the right thing by getting out when you could


Lol, I wanted no part of their club. :laugh:


----------



## tea111red

AussiePea said:


> No, her username here was "Tangerine".
> 
> Thanks for the wishes all, it's her sisters I feel for the most though.


I remember her....sad to read that she has passed away and sorry you have lost a close friend.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope its not raining too hard today.....hate getting rides in the rain lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, hell. I just put some of that blue water in a bottle stuff in my toilet tank (I don't know if it works or not but blue water looks better than poop stains). Did something wong opening the bottle and got blue stuff on my fingers and that stuff stains like a MFer. So now I have a blue middle finger. 

I just realized if there are any major splashdowns in the toilet I'll have Smurf butt. :lol

Maybe that wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## CNikki

Happy Hanukkah to any Jewish people here. A bit early but some parts of the world are close to starting I’m sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to do more christmas shopping......mom needs to manage money better might buy her a book.


----------



## Barakiel

I have no patience for rotting at the house anymore. Yet I’m not enjoying any of my books, so my visits to the coffeeshop haven’t been all too great either. I did have a short conversation with a barista yesterday though, I’m thankful for that at least. I was wearing a Zelda shirt and he asked me about my favorite game. I purposely wear graphic tees for this reason actually, even if it results in nothing more than 
“I like your shirt” 
“thanks”.

I’ve mostly been distracting myself with Youtube videos or video games when I’m at the house, to varying degrees of success. I think my problem with Minecraft today was that I spent most of the time exploring and had trouble keeping my mind off someone. I think maybe planning some buildings would’ve helped more than just wandering around.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

@Barakiel :hug


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm always kind of tickled when big media outlets or even the government post on online forums. Recently saw Statistics Canada soliciting opinions on the national poverty line in Personal Finance Canada, and even included French translations in the title and message... I filled out their little survey, but why of all places go to Reddit? 

I think SAS is an American forum so at least I wouldn't expect Health Canada to create an account anytime soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

"If we don't believe in freedom of expression for people we despise, we don't believe in it at all." - Noam Chomsky


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could hibernate. It's so hard going out into the world when I'm so miserable and depressed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I wish I could hibernate. It's so hard going out into the world when I'm so miserable and depressed.


 :hug :squeeze



twytarn said:


> "If we don't believe in freedom of expression for people we despise, we don't believe in it at all." - Noam Chomsky


I 100% agree with this.


----------



## tea111red

ma'am
ma'am
ma'am
ma'am
ma'am
ma'am

ugh.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> I wish I could hibernate. It's so hard going out into the world when I'm so miserable and depressed.


yup.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I hope these earphones I bought last at least 5 or 6 months. So far, they've lasted over a month.


----------



## tea111red

Cute, little thing!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Getting close to people ****ing terrifies me. I don't know why I am so scared.  :rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The life of an outcast gets old, it’s like the story of punishment where buddy is condemned to perpetually roll a rock up a hill only to have to fall back to the bottom, or the one where he has his liver eaten and regrown daily


----------



## Kevin001

Can't say I didn't try :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I hope these earphones I bought last at least 5 or 6 months. So far, they've lasted over a month.


Usually find bad solders inside headphones. Maybe earphones are the same?



tea111red said:


> Cute, little thing!


Aww, cute. 



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Getting close to people ****ing terrifies me. I don't know why I am so scared.  :rain


Sorry to hear. Can relate.


----------



## leaf in the wind

How does anyone even survive in Canada? Housing is so expensive everywhere besides my current city. I'm terrified I'll be stuck in Quebec forever because I can't afford to live anywhere else. Does everyone either all make 6-figure salaries or live with their parents, or what's the deal here??


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

leaf in the wind said:


> Does everyone either all make 6-figure salaries or live with their parents, or what's the deal here??


I feel you.

You pretty much nailed it with your own question. In this economy, you either need to make six figures or live with your parents if you don't. Housing prices and overall cost of living is getting insane for most young people now, even here in Guelph, and if you have a permanent physical disability like myself (along with society's stigma towards my own limitations, even on here), life is even harder, where you are dependent on ODSP payments every month, which are not enough to live on as they are, so you are pretty much stuck living with your parents until someone actually bothers to hire you for a job in the first place.


----------



## harrison

I think we're going to need more medication.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get this haircut Monday.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

@ANX1 lol I have no idea what solders are. :b I always take good care of them, so it might be cause they're cheap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know what it is with the store I go to but they always seem to be out of Iodized salt. I mean, what kind of store is always completely out of salt? I ended up having to buy sea salt that isn't iodized (I prefer iodized). That store has the oddest shortages I've seen anywhere. Like how could they not notice their entire salt shelf is bare for months on end?


----------



## leaf in the wind

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I feel you.
> 
> You pretty much nailed it with your own question. In this economy, you either need to make six figures or live with your parents if you don't. Housing prices and overall cost of living is getting insane for most young people now, even here in Guelph, and if you have a permanent physical disability like myself (along with society's stigma towards my own limitations, even on here), life is even harder, where you are dependent on ODSP payments every month, which are not enough to live on as they are, so you are pretty much stuck living with your parents until someone actually bothers to hire you for a job in the first place.


It's so sad. I'm not sure what to think. I want to relocate back to British Columbia or GTA, but rent is at least $2000 for a basic 450sqft apartment (without utilities or furnishing). I don't earn enough to pay that even if all I ate were ramen noodles, and probably won't be able to until my mid-thirties... and don't swerve off the career path the entire way. Which is not likely.

I'm considering shared housing- I hate cohabiting but if it's between having a roommate in Toronto or be stuck in Montreal in my own apartment, I may have to make the compromise.

What's it like in Guelph? What kind of economy is it, what jobs are there, what's the average price for a 1-bedroom?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @ANX1 lol I have no idea what solders are. :b I always take good care of them, so it might be cause they're cheap.


Solder is just metal that is solid and is melted by a soldering iron (heats up similar to a iron that irons clothes, but gets hotter than that), which turns the metal / solder to liquid.

Once the metal / solder cools down it returns to solid form and connects metal part of wires to what are called spades (spade is a piece of metal that looks like the end of a spade that dig earth with, which connects to speaker). When they melt the metal / solder, sometimes they don't use enough metal / solder which creates a bad connection. That is what I mean.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

All that over some apples -






No worries, just Fred the elephant joining us for lunch. :lol

But have to admit, don't realise how big an elephant can get until see that. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Oh, just coming in for dinner at the restaurant -






:O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

leaf in the wind said:


> what jobs are there


Like most other cities, it varies depending on the time of year. Junior Software Developer jobs are hard to come by here, since most of them are located in Kitchener or elsewhere.



leaf in the wind said:


> what's the average price for a 1-bedroom?


The average house price here is almost $600,000. The cheapest 1-bedroom apartment would be around $1000 per month.

Sources: https://www.zolo.ca/guelph-real-estate/trends, https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/in/Guelph


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> Solder is just metal that is solid and is melted by a soldering iron (heats up similar to a iron that irons clothes, but gets hotter than that), which turns the metal / solder to liquid.
> 
> Once the metal / solder cools down it returns to solid form and connects metal part of wires to what are called spades (spade is a piece of metal that looks like the end of a spade that dig earth with, which connects to speaker). When they melt the metal / solder, sometimes they don't use enough metal / solder which creates a bad connection. That is what I mean.


Ah, okay. Thanks for the information. I'm not sure what mine are made of. I guess they're made of plastic. But they get up really loud and they're nice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for the information. I'm not sure what mine are made of. I guess they're made of plastic. But they get up really loud and they're nice.


You're welĉome. 

Solder, wire, spade parts are usually inside the plastic speaker part of the headphones.

Be careful as too loud can damage hearing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ANX1 said:


> You're welĉome.
> 
> Solder, wire, spade parts are usually inside the plastic speaker part of the headphones.
> 
> Be careful as too loud can damage hearing.


I don't listen to my music loud. I know not to do that. :b I have to have the volume almost halfway down. :O

Lol Yea, I didn't know any of that. Not that it matters as long as they work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I don't listen to my music loud. I know not to do that. :b I have to have the volume almost halfway down. :O


It is not so much volume (plays a part), but length of time you listen to music or whatever you listen too at a certain volume.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Yea, I didn't know any of that. Not that it matters as long as they work.


Matters, bēcause now you can Macgyver it if it fails. :O :b

If never seen Richard Dean Anderson as Macgyver -


----------



## Ekardy

I’ve been watching WAY too many theory videos and science videos on YouTube lately. 

Not stopping, just saying I’ve been watching too many.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wanna be rich and buy a luxury car just to show off to people that I made it too. :\ Like a Cadillac SUV, so ridiculously big for no reason. I don't know anything about cars so maybe there is a reason. lol I don't even like how it looks but it gets the message across, damn it.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm really craving honey roasted peanuts. I'm at my lowest weight in like 10 years so I can afford to gobble more than just a handful of them.


----------



## coeur_brise

I just asked my brother if I could wear his knockoff designer sweatpants to sleep because quote: "I have no winter jam jams"... I'll never be mature. I refuse. And I have jammies now so I can go to sleep and get money tomorrowyayyyyyyyyyyyyy/not.


----------



## Amphoteric

Spotify keeps trolling me by putting the William Shatner version of Common People on the playlists generated for me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Ekardy said:


> I've been watching WAY too many theory videos and science videos on YouTube lately.
> 
> Not stopping, just saying I've been watching too many.


Try raising the Titanic, fascinating. :O  :b


----------



## Karsten

Amphoteric said:


> Spotify keeps trolling me by putting the William Shatner version of Common People on the playlists generated for me.


I actually like that entire album of his. :lol

I'm gonna run away now before I get mocked and boo'd.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just made more steak in my toaster oven. Honestly, I don't think it would come out better in a full sized oven. Really nice. It does steak better than it does chicken.


----------



## Amphoteric

Karsten said:


> I actually like that entire album of his. :lol
> 
> I'm gonna run away now before I get mocked and boo'd.


That is a highly controversial opinion!


----------



## SparklingWater

Um purposely adding waves to your voice is *not* vibrato Brett manning


----------



## Ekardy

Sometimes to feel liberated mentally, you gotta free yourself physically.
With that said: great song to dance to while cleaning the house in your underwear. That is all.


----------



## Barakiel

I at least got around to washing my hair and brushing my teeth (we don’t have hot water atm), but I still feel bad because all I’ve done today is scroll through tumblr in bed. I’m going to break this monotony by switching over to youtube now. :blank


----------



## harrison

I don't think it could have gotten below 20 degrees last night. I love that feeling when a warm breeze blows in through the window - would be nice to be close to a beach.


----------



## Vip3r

I over analyzed a situation involving a pack of gum. Well, that is a new low.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why does it bother me so much when someone is stoked? Someone says "Man, I am STOKED!" and I'm like "No! Please don't be stoked anymore! I can't take any more of you being stoked!"


----------



## tea111red

Vip3r said:


> I over analyzed a situation involving a pack of gum. Well, that is a new low.


Reminds me of the time it took me 5 minutes to decide what kind of bread to buy, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

sigh


----------



## Barakiel

Going to the coffeeshop to get my mind off things. I might read Persepolis or play Pokemon UltraMoon there.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Ekardy said:


>


lol That genuinely made me laugh. Thank you. lol


----------



## Vip3r

tea111red said:


> Reminds me of the time it took me 5 minutes to decide what kind of bread to buy, lol.


I have done that too. There are so many choices, lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It is so damn cold outside. 

I really wish a beautiful woman would come and warm me up, ideally by dousing me in gasoline and lighting me on fire.


----------



## firestar

Vip3r said:


> I have done that too. There are so many choices, lol.


I've lived overseas and, from what I've seen, America's the only country that has gigantic grocery stores with six varieties of everything. I hate grocery shopping. So many choices!


----------



## Vip3r

firestar said:


> I've lived overseas and, from what I've seen, America's the only country that has gigantic grocery stores with six varieties of everything. I hate grocery shopping. So many choices!


I hate grocery shopping as well. Plus, I always end up buying more than I came in for. :laugh:


----------

